# Τα της κρίσης (ό,τι περνάει από την κρησάρα μας)



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2010)

Μπορεί να μου ήταν παντελώς αδιάφορος στο παρελθόν, αλλά τώρα ο Daniel Cohn-Bendit έχει την ψήφο μου. Η ομιλία του, όπου ρωτάει την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή τι κάνει για το Κυπριακό και για τις σχέσεις με την Τουρκία, ώστε να μπορέσει η Ελλάδα να μειώσει τις αμυντικές δαπάνες, μου φάνηκε σωστή. Αλλά, βέβαια, η αλήθεια για τις αμυντικές δαπάνες μπορεί να είναι αλλού: στο ποιος εισπράττει τις προμήθειες για τους εξοπλισμούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2010)

Φαντάζομαι ότι σύντομα θα διεκδικήσουν το δικό τους νήμα, αλλά να οι δηλώσεις Παπακωνσταντίνου για το νέο φορολογικό και Λοβέρδου για το ασφαλιστικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2010)

Μου φάνηκε πολύ σωστό το γεγονός ότι αυξήθηκαν τα φορολογικά κλιμάκια. Πρέπει να γίνουν ακόμα περισσότερα. Αν μεταξύ 30% και 40%, π.χ., υπάρχουν πέντε κλιμάκια, η φορολόγηση είναι πιο δίκαιη και έχεις λιγότερα κίνητρα να κρύβεις εισοδήματα λόγω αλλαγής φορολογικού κλιμακίου.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 9, 2010)

Εμένα τα φορολογικά ψευδόμετρα με απογοήτευσαν παντελώς. Αντί να κοιτάξουν να ελαφρύνουν άμεσα το δημόσιο που η μπάκα του ξεχειλίζει κι από τα παράθυρα και απομυζά κάθε ρανίδα δημιουργικότητας, επιχειρηματικότητας και ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας, ζητάνε από τον κόσμο να κυνηγά αποδείξεις, αλλάζουν τις φορολογικές κλίμακες, μειώνουν τις συντάξεις και αυξάνουν τα όρια ηλικίας. Αυτό θα πει αλλαγή!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2010)

Το σλόγκαν της Αλέκας "Δεν θα πληρώσουν την κρίση οι εργαζόμενοι, αφού δεν φταίνε αυτοί για την κρίση", που το ξανάκουσα πριν από λίγο στον Χατζηνικολάου, έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να το μεταφέρουμε σε άλλους τομείς:

1) Δεν θα πληρώσω εγώ την καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος, αφού εγώ δεν πέταξα ποτέ ούτε σκουπιδάκι. Βρείτε αυτούς που το καταστρέφουν και στείλτε τους ονομαστικά τον λογαριασμό.
2) Δεν θα πληρώνω εγώ την επισκευή των δρόμων, δεν φταίω για τις λακούβες, αφού δεν έχω αυτοκίνητο. Δεν πληρώνω δημοτικά τέλη.
3) Δεν θα πληρώσω εγώ τους παιδικούς σταθμούς και τα σχολεία των καρπερών συμπατριωτών μου, αφού εγώ δεν έχω παιδί. Ας πρόσεχαν πριν τα κάνουν. Στείλτε σ' αυτούς τον λογαριασμό.
4) Δεν θα πληρώσω εγώ τα επιδόματα των άνεργων, αφού εγώ δεν έχω επιχείρηση και δεν απέλυσα κανέναν.
5) Δεν θα πληρώσω εγώ τα δισεκατομμύρια που στοίχισαν οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες, κι ας έκανα τούμπες μαζί με τους άλλους όταν ανατέθηκαν στην Ελλάδα (λέμε τώρα, εγώ δεν έκανα τούμπες). 
6) Και βεβαίως, δεν θα πληρώνω ΟΓΑ σε κάθε συναλλαγή μου, για να έχουμε αγρότες σ' αυτή τη χώρα. Ας πληρώνουν μόνοι τους τον ΟΓΑ τους ή ας το κλείσουν το μαγαζί, θα κάνουμε εισαγωγή αγροτικών προϊόντων.

Εν ολίγοις, να μας στείλουν τον λογαριασμό για ό,τι φταίει ο καθένας από μας ΑΤΟΜΙΚΑ, να τον πληρώσουμε και να τελειώνουμε. Σίγουρα για την οικονομική κρίση δεν φταίμε εμείς. Εμείς κάναμε ό,τι μπορούσαμε για την οικονομία, είτε κρύβοντας 500 ευρώ από έναν πελάτη του εξωτερικού, είτε κρύβοντας 30.000 ευρώ, από πολλούς πελάτες του εξωτερικού, είτε πληρώνοντας πάντα με μαύρα λεφτά τη γυναίκα που μας καθαρίζει το σπίτι ώστε εμείς να γλιτώσουμε το ΙΚΑ της, κι αυτή ποτέ να μην πληρώσει φόρους.

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι υπάρχει σε πολλούς η νοοτροπία "Δεν φταίω εγώ", αλλά πότε θα καταλάβουν οι εργαζόμενοι ότι πάντα αυτοί την πληρώνουν; Ας πρόσεχαν, να έχουν γίνει επιχειρηματίες. Πόσο μυαλό χρειάζεται για να καταλάβεις ότι μόλις για οποιονδήποτε λόγο μειωθούν τα κέρδη μιας επιχείρησης, ο πρώτος που θα την πληρώσει είναι ο εργαζόμενος, κι ας μην φταίει για τίποτα; Μήπως έχει η Αλέκα να προτείνει καμιά άλλη λύση, όπου ο εργαζόμενος θα ευημερεί όταν η επιχείρηση θα χρεοκοπεί; (Έστω κι αν τα λεφτά έχουν ταξιδέψει στην Ελβετία.) Πολύ καλά τα λέει, δηλαδή, αλλά όπως είπαμε τα λόγια είναι τζάμπα. Ας προτείνει και καμιά λύση και θα την ψηφίσουμε με τα δυο χέρια να μας κυβερνήσει, αντί να παίρνει μονοψήφιο ποσοστό στις εκλογές.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 9, 2010)

Η χρεοκοπία της επιχείρησης είναι ο κανόνας, κατά την Αλέκα. Οι αντίπαλοί της λένε ότι δημιουργεί πλούτο και εργασία. Οπότε άλλοι έχουν το πρόβλημα. Κρίση; Πότε παρουσιἀστηκε αυτό στον παρἀδεισο της ελεύθερης αγοράς;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά, βέβαια, η αλήθεια για τις αμυντικές δαπάνες μπορεί να είναι αλλού: στο ποιος εισπράττει τις προμήθειες για τους εξοπλισμούς.


Οι μίζες είναι ένα 10%. Το υπόλοιπο 90% πάει στις χώρες κατασκευής. Απλώς σκέψου ποιες είναι αυτές. ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 10, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Οι μίζες είναι ένα 10%. Το υπόλοιπο 90% πάει στις χώρες κατασκευής. Απλώς σκέψου ποιες είναι αυτές. ;)



Στις χώρες κατασκευής ή στις εταιρείες;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2010)

Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά γιατί έγραψα στις «χώρες» κατασκευής, κι όχι απλά στις «εταιρείες». Οι εταιρείες τροφοδοτούν με χρήμα έναν ολόκληρο μηχανισμό που έχει να κάνει με τη χώρα τους, με την απασχόληση ανθρώπινου δυναμικού (διότι στην αμυντική βιομηχανία η χώρα που πουλά είναι και η χώρα που κατασκευάζει, σε αντίθεση με σχεδόν όλες τις υπόλοιπες βιομηχανίες — που κατασκευάζουν όπου είναι φθηνότερα), με τη μείωση σε λειτουργικά κόστη των ενόπλων δυνάμεων της συγκεκριμένης χώρας (διότι η ύπαρξη μεγαλύτερης δεξαμενής χρηστών μειώνει το κόστος κατασκευής ανταλλακτικών και χρηματοδοτεί νέα προγράμματα ανάπτυξης), με την (ανεκτίμητη!) δυνατότητα που αποκτά αυτή η χώρα να κάνει πολιτική επιτρέποντας ή όχι στην εταιρεία να εξαγάγει ανταλλακτικά ανάλογα με τη φάση που περνούν οι σχέσεις της με τη χώρα αγοράς, με (πολύ!) χρήμα που διοχετεύεται σε τοπικά λόμπι κλπ. Όταν η Ελλάδα έτρεχε το πρόγραμμα για το ΝΜΑ (Νέο Μαχητικό Αεροσκάφος), όλο το Σεντ Λούις είχε εναποθέσει τις ελπίδες του για να μη μαραζώσει, στο να επιλεγόταν το F-15. Η μη επιλογή του, τελικά, είχε τεράστιο αντίκτυπο στην τοπική κοινωνία, καθώς η Μπόινγκ έκλεισε μια μονάδα παραγωγής που έδινε ζωή στην περιοχή.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 10, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά γιατί έγραψα στις «χώρες» κατασκευής, κι όχι απλά στις «εταιρείες».



Κι επειδή εγώ δεν γνωρίζω σε ρώτησα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2010)

Μα, γι' αυτό κι εγώ εξήγησα. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2010)

Να προσθέσω στην πολύ καλή ανάλυση του Ζαζ ότι συνήθως ο κλάδος της αμυντικής βιομηχανίας είναι κρατικός ή έχει πολύ στενές σχέσεις με το κράτος, και υπάρχει αλληλεξάρτηση που οδηγεί σε ευνοϊκή μεταχείριση. Επίσης είναι πολύ μικρός κλάδος και όσοι δουλεύουν σ' αυτόν ανακυκλώνονται, από τη μία εταιρεία στην άλλη (εξαιρώ τους εργάτες),οπότε είναι πιο εύκολο να διαιωνίζονται καταστάσεις. 

Για τη ΒΑΕ υποθέτω τα ξερετε και εδώ


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 10, 2010)

Μεταξύ των μέτρων που ανακοίνωσε ο υπουργός Οικονομικών:

Συναλλαγές άνω των 1.500 Ευρώ χωρίς μετρητά 

Από 1/1/2011 *δεν θα θεωρείται νόμιμη *κάθε συναλλαγή μεταξύ ιδιωτών και επιχειρήσεων ή μεταξύ επιχειρήσεων, αξίας μεγαλύτερης των 1.500 ευρώ εάν αυτή γίνεται με μετρητά. Οι συναλλαγές αυτές θα γίνονται με πιστωτικές ή χρεωστικές κάρτες ή δίγραμμες επιταγές. 

Δεν κατάλαβα; Τι ξεπούλημα στις τράπεζες είναι αυτό; Κάρτες με το ζόρι για όλους δηλαδή ή αποκλεισμός!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2010)

Ε, καλά, δεν είναι απαραίτητη η πιστωτική κάρτα. Υπάρχει και η επιταγή. Αν έχεις συναλλαγές τέτοιου μεγέθους, χρειάζεσαι καρνέ επιταγών. Αν δεν έχεις, πας στην τράπεζα και βγάζεις μια επιταγή για να πληρώσεις αυτόν που θέλεις. Κάθε πότε χρειάζεται να δώσεις 1500 ευρώ μετρητά σε κάποιον;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2010)

Ωραιότατα. Το έλυσαν το πρόβλημα των συναλλαγών με μετρητά που φαντάζομαι ότι θα υιοθετηθεί για να ελέγχονται οι συναλλαγές και το πόθεν έσχες. Λες και δεν μπορούν να κανονίσουν νομιμότατα οι συναλλασσόμενοι τμηματικές εξοφλήσεις τοις μετρητοίς μέχρι αυτό το ποσό και να καθαρίσουν. Πόσα παίρνουν αυτά τα σαΐνια που τα σκέφτονται αυτά, είπαμε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 10, 2010)

Στη "ελεὐθερη αγορά" δηλαδή δεν έχω δικαίωμα ούτε πώς θα πληρώσω. 
(Για το αν έχω να πληρώσω, το ξέρουμε, δεν ενδιαφέρει).
Το "με επιταγή" μπήκε κατ' ανάγκη, για να τη γλυτώσουν οριακά, διαφορετικά είναι παράνομο το μέτρο στην πρώτη δικαστική απόφαση.
Και τώρα, βέβαια, χμμ..


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Από 1/1/2011 *δεν θα θεωρείται νόμιμη κάθε* συναλλαγή μεταξύ ιδιωτών και επιχειρήσεων


Και η παραπάνω σύνταξη δεν θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται νόμιμη, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου νήματος ευαγγέλιο.

Το μέτρο υποτίθεται ότι βάζει τέρμα σε νομιμοποίηση / ξέπλυμα μαύρου χρήματος, σαν τον τύπο που πήγε και πήρε ένα πανάκριβο αυτοκίνητο με μια τσάντα μετρητά. Η παρανομία θα βρίσκει νέες μεθόδους και τα σοβαρά κράτη θα προσπαθούν να βρίσκουν νεότερες. Ο κύκλος είναι γνωστός και είναι προφανές ότι δεν πάρθηκε το μέτρο για να επιβάλουν τις κάρτες. Ωστόσο, αυτό που θα βρίσκεται πάντα στο πλαίσιο του παραλόγου θα είναι π.χ. να δώσεις τα λεφτά της προστασίας στον προστάτη με επιταγή και να τους ζητήσεις απόδειξη. (Πού είναι, αλήθεια, το χιουμοριστικό μέιλ που μου έστειλαν με αποδείξεις από διάφορους ενδιαφέροντες αποδέκτες πληρωμών...;)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και η παραπάνω σύνταξη δεν θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται νόμιμη, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου νήματος ευαγγέλιο.


Εγώ είπα εξαρχής, "Δεν κατάλαβα;" :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Το "με επιταγή" μπήκε κατ' ανάγκη, για να τη γλυτώσουν οριακά, διαφορετικά είναι παράνομο το μέτρο στην πρώτη δικαστική απόφαση.
> Και τώρα, βέβαια, χμμ..



Και τώρα μπορεί να βρεθεί δικαστική απόφαση ανάλογη. 
Αλλά για να σκεφτώ μερικα παραδέιγματα...
Χμμ... Κάποιες επιχειρήσεις πληρώνουν τους μισθούς μετρητά. Μερικοί μισθοί είναι άνω των 1500 ευρώ. 
Επίσης σενάριο: καταδικάζεται κάποιος να πληρώσει πρόστιμο 1500 ευρώ και βγάζει το πορτοφόλι να πληρώσει και του λέει ο δικαστής όχι δε γίνεται;;;

Επίσης, μπορείς μεν να πας στην τράπεζα να βγάλεις επιταγή, αλλά η τράπεζα χρεωνει για την έκδοσή της. Όπως χρεώνουν και για τα άλλα μέσα πληρωμής. 1500 είναι πολύ μικρό ποσό για όριο, έπρεπε να είναι 10Κ π.χ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ωραιότατα. Το έλυσαν το πρόβλημα των συναλλαγών με μετρητά που φαντάζομαι ότι θα υιοθετηθεί για να ελέγχονται οι συναλλαγές και το πόθεν έσχες. Λες και δεν μπορούν να κανονίσουν νομιμότατα οι συναλλασσόμενοι τμηματικές εξοφλήσεις τοις μετρητοίς μέχρι αυτό το ποσό και να καθαρίσουν. Πόσα παίρνουν αυτά τα σαΐνια που τα σκέφτονται αυτά, είπαμε;



Επειδή άκουσα αυτό το επιχείρημα και στην τηλεόραση από τον Χατζηνικολάου: Προφανώς το σκεπτικό είναι ότι σε οποιονδήποτε μελλοντικό έλεγχο που θα έχει γίνει συναλλαγή >1500 ευρώ και δεν θα υπάρχει αντίστοιχο παραστατικό, θα πιστοποιείται φορολογική παράβαση. Και δεν καταλαβαίνω ειλικρινά πού είναι το πρόβλημα στο μέτρο, που μου φαίνεται απόλυτα θετικό.


Οποιοσδήποτε έχει να κάνει με την εφορία, ξέρει ότι για συναλλαγή άνω των 1500 ευρώ πληρώνεις ή με επιταγή ή (επιτέλους, τα τελευταία χρόνια) με πιστωτική κάρτα και αντίστοιχα, η εφορία σου πιστώνει αυτόματα το λογαριασμό που δηλώνεις ή σου εκδίδει επιταγή.

Όλες οι τράπεζες πια εκδίδουν πιστωτικές κάρτες χωρίς συνδρομή. Ε, ας τη χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς μόνο για τέτοιες πληρωμές φροντίζοντας να έχει τα μετρητά στο λογαριασμό του και να γίνεται αυτόματα η εξόφληση για να μην επιβαρύνεται.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι θέμα ελευθερίας να πληρώνεις ή να πληρώνεσαι με μετρητά και όχι με άλλον καθορισμένο εγκεκριμένο τρόπο. Υποθέτω ότι ανάλογη αν όχι μεγαλύτερη αντίδραση θα υπήρξε όταν κυκλοφόρησαν οι πρώτες αιγινήτικες χελώνες, αλλά δεν υπήρχαν τότε τηλεπαράθυρα να υποστηρίξουν το δικαίωμα του πολίτη να πληρώνει με αυγά και κοτόπουλα.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι Αμερικάνοι δεν τυπώνουν πια μεγαλύτερο χαρτονόμισμα από 100δόλλαρο και είχαν γίνει παράπονα όταν η ΕΕ έκοψε 200άρικο και 500άρικο, επειδή το μεγάλο χαρτονόμισμα χρησιμοποιείται για ξέπλυμα.

Δεν ξέρω αν το φορολογικό που ανακοινώθηκε (και δεν έχει ψηφιστεί ακόμη, κουβέντα γίνεται) είναι δίκαιο --πρώτα πρέπει να μου ορίσετε το δίκαιο. Αλλά νομίζω ότι δύσκολα μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι δεν αποτελεί ένα σημαντικό βήμα εκσυγχρονισμού εκπολιτισμού της χώρας -ιδίως ΑΝ (ελπίζω ότι είναι αρκετά μεγάλο το αν) λειτουργήσει σωστά, κόβονται αποδείξεις κλπ.

Το πόσο φορομπηχτικοί ή όχι είναι οι συντελεστές, θα φανεί προϊόντος του χρόνου, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα είναι εύκολο να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις, να καταλαβαίνουμε τι γίνεται, και να διεκδικούμε ξεκάθαρα πράγματα (π.χ. πόσα τελικά βγάζει η κάθε χειμαζόμενη επαγγελματική κατηγορία ή τι άλλο να περνάει στις αναγνωρισμένες δαπάνες).

Κρίνοντας χαζά, μόνο από αυτούς που ακούω να φωνάζουν, μάλλον σε σωστή κατεύθυνση φαίνεται να είναι. (Φυσικά, μπορεί οι φωνακλάδες να είναι συνεννοημένοι και να φωνάζουν για να μας πιάσουν χαζούς. Όλα γίνονται σε αυτόν τον κόσμο.)

Edit (@SBE): Οι εταιρείες (και το δημόσιο) πληρώνουν ήδη κατευθείαν στον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό. Το ίδιο ισχύει για τους συνταξιούχους και για τα επιδόματα ανεργίας. Κατευθείαν πια στον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το πόσο φορομπηχτικοί ή όχι είναι οι συντελεστές, θα φανεί προϊόντος του χρόνου, .


Αυτά τα μέτρα δηλαδή είχε σχεδιάσει και εννοούσε ο πρωθυπουργός όταν φώναζε λεφτά υπάρχουν!". Και αν ναι, γιατι χρειαζόταν τρίτη φορά να αλλάξουν οι ανακοινώσεις τους και δεν ανακοίνωναν κατευθείαν το πακετάκι της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> ...Και ...γιατι χρειαζόταν τρίτη φορά να αλλάξουν οι ανακοινώσεις τους και δεν ανακοίνωναν κατευθείαν το πακετάκι της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής;


Νομίζω ότι στην ηλικία μας  έχουν δει πια αρκετά τα μάτια μας για να ξέρουμε την απάντηση στην ερώτηση αυτή.
Α, δεν ήθελες απάντηση; Είπα κι εγώ... 



tsioutsiou said:


> Αυτά τα μέτρα δηλαδή είχε σχεδιάσει και εννοούσε ο πρωθυπουργός όταν φώναζε "λεφτά υπάρχουν!"


Μα φυσικά. Ποιος αμφιβάλλει γι' αυτό; :)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 10, 2010)

Eγώ από αυτά που έχω δει κι έχω ακούσει για το φορολογικό που προωθείται, ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς θα βοηθήσει στον εκσυγχρονισμό της χώρας. Φυσικά και όσα κερδίζει κανείς πρέπει να δηλώνονται και να φορολογούνται με νορμάλ συντελεστές, φυσικά υπάρχουν επαγγέλματα που κερδίζουν πολλά και δηλώνουν ψίχουλα, αλλά το ημίμετρο παραμένει ημίμετρο. Μέτρα, μέτρα, μέτρα, μέτρα και ατέλειωτη γραφειοκρατία, γραφειοκρατία, γραφειοκρατία.

Αν θέλει πραγματικά να βοηθήσει τη χώρα, ας φροντίσει με τις αποδείξεις να μαζέψει και τις μπαγαμποντιές που κάνει το κράτος, που όποτε πρέπει να πληρώσει τους υπαλλήλους του αναγκάζει τις επιχειρήσεις να κλείσουν τα βιβλία τους, τα οποία μπορεί να τα έχουν ήδη κλείσει και πληρώσει δίκαια ή άδικα 2-3 φορές ήδη μέσα στα τελευταία χρόνια. Η μαύρη τρύπα που λέγεται δημόσιο έχει γίνει φαύλος κύκλος: κλέβει το κράτος τους πολίτες και οι πολίτες το κράτος.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 11, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Μεταξύ των μέτρων που ανακοίνωσε ο υπουργός Οικονομικών:
> 
> Συναλλαγές άνω των 1.500 Ευρώ χωρίς μετρητά
> 
> ...


Είναι προφανές ότι το μέτρο έχει να κάνει με τα εικονικά τιμολόγια: Κόβει π.χ. κάποιος ένα εικονικό τιμολόγιο για να μειώσει τη φορολογητέα ύλη τής επιχείρησής του, χωρίς ποτέ να έχει γίνει η χρηματική συναλλαγή.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 11, 2010)

Κατά των κερδοσκόπων και υπέρ της Ελλάδας στρέφεται ο γαλλικός Τύπος:

"...η Monde εκφράζει τη λύπη της για το γεγονός ότι «μόλις ένα χρόνο μετά τη διάσωση των τραπεζών με τη διάθεση κολοσσιαίων ποσών και στις δύο ακτές του Ατλαντικού -το 25% του ΑΕΠ, σύμφωνα με την Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα- τα υπερχρεωμένα κράτη δέχονται επίθεση από αυτά ακριβώς τα χρηματοπιστωτικά ιδρύματα.
[...]
Η Liberation υποστηρίζει πως «η ελληνική κρίση, που αποτελεί δραματική προέκταση της παγκόσμιας χρηματοπιστωτικής αναταραχής, η οποία προκλήθηκε από τους κυνηγούς του τρελού χρήματος, δείχνει την ιστορική ανευθυνότητα των Ευρωπαίων ηγετών, καθώς έχουν επανειλημμένα απορρίψει το αίτημα της συγκρότησης μιάς οικονομικής κυβέρνησης της Ευρώπης."
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1105106&lngDtrID=244


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 11, 2010)

Πώς οι "έχοντες και κατέχοντες" θα πληρώσουν τη νύφη:

"Παγίδες έξτρα φόρων, κυρίως για τα μεσαία εισοδήματα, κρύβει η σύνδεση του αφορολόγητου ορίου των 12.000 ευρώ με αποδείξεις αξίας ίσης με το 30% του εισοδήματος. Το κλειδί των κρυφών επιβαρύνσεων βρίσκεται στο είδος των αποδείξεων που καλούνται να συλλέξουν οι πολίτες για να κατοχυρώσουν το αφορολόγητο, καθώς εξαιρούνται βασικές και μεγάλες μηνιαίες δαπάνες των νοικοκυριών."

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artId=4560008


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 11, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πώς οι "έχοντες και κατέχοντες" θα πληρώσουν τη νύφη:
> 
> "Παγίδες έξτρα φόρων, κυρίως για τα μεσαία εισοδήματα, κρύβει η σύνδεση του αφορολόγητου ορίου των 12.000 ευρώ με αποδείξεις αξίας ίσης με το 30% του εισοδήματος. Το κλειδί των κρυφών επιβαρύνσεων βρίσκεται στο είδος των αποδείξεων που καλούνται να συλλέξουν οι πολίτες για να κατοχυρώσουν το αφορολόγητο, καθώς εξαιρούνται βασικές και μεγάλες μηνιαίες δαπάνες των νοικοκυριών."
> 
> http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artId=4560008


Άσε που είναι *πρωτοφανές *να εξαναγκάζεται ουσιαστικά κανείς να ξοδέψει αποδεδειγμένα το 1/3 του εισοδήματός του (λες και του περισσεύουν) για να κατοχυρώσει το αφορολόγητο όριο που προβλέπεται για το χαμηλότατο εισόδημα!
Ευτυχώς θα μπουν και οι ταμειακές μηχανές στις λαϊκές αγορές και θα χτυπηθεί αλύπητα από τον πρωθυπουργό και το οικονομικό επιτελείο του το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 11, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Είναι προφανές ότι το μέτρο έχει να κάνει με τα εικονικά τιμολόγια: Κόβει π.χ. κάποιος ένα εικονικό τιμολόγιο για να μειώσει τη φορολογητέα ύλη τής επιχείρησής του, χωρίς ποτέ να έχει γίνει η χρηματική συναλλαγή.


Με το χάος των ακάλυπτων επιταγών, τι γίνεται;
Της ρύθμισης για τις συναλλαγές με πλαστικό χρήμα θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να προηγηθεί η υποχρέωση των τραπεζών να χορηγούν αυτόματα και χωρίς προϋποθέσεις χρεωστική κάρτα με το άνοιγμα καταθετικού λογαριασμού, και όχι να προσπαθούν να πασάρουν πιστωτικές κάρτες (και στόχος, όπως ξέρεις, είναι οι μικροί και μεσαίοι καταθέτες, γιατί αυτοί είναι που καθυστερούν την πληρωμή), όπως κάνουν συστηματικά. 
Και μήπως θα μας απαγορέψουν τελικά να κρατάμε τα λεφτά μας στο σεντούκι και κάτω από το στρώμα για να καταπολεμήσουν το ξέπλυμα χρήματος; :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 12, 2010)

Στη λίστα με τις πιο χρεωμένες χώρες στον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο συμπεριλαμβάνεται η Ελλάδα. Η λίστα βασίζεται στις εκτιμήσεις του ΟΟΣΑ (Οργανισμός για την Οικονομική Συνεργασία και Ανάπτυξη) και εκφράζεται ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ. Η λίστα είναι η παρακάτω:

1. Ιαπωνία… 197,2%

2. Ισλανδία… 142,5%

3. Ιταλία… 127%

4. Ελλάδα…. 123,3%

5. Βέλγιο… 105,2%

6. Γαλλία… 92,5%

7. ΗΠΑ… 92,4%

8. Πορτογαλία… 90,9%

9. Ουγγαρία… 89,9%

10. Καναδάς… 85,7%

11. Μεγάλη Βρετανία… 83,1%

12. Γερμανία… 82%

Еγώ, πάλι, διαβάζω ότι η Ελλάδα συμπεριλαμβάνεται και στις ισχυρότερες χώρες του κόσμου. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2010)

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι η απόσταση και η ασχετοσύνη μου με τα χρηματοπιστωτικά (ακόμα δεν ξερω σίγουρα τι είναι χετζφαντ π.χ.) με είχαν αφήσει με την αφελή εντύπωση ότι σε κρατικό επίπεδο είναι πιο απλά τα πράγματα από το χρηματιστήριο και τον τζογο και τα subprime και όλα αυτά. Το ακόλουθο άρθρο μου χαλασε την ψευδαίσθηση και η μόνη λέξη που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό είναι ... παπατζηδες. Αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός δεν είναι για κάποιο κόμμα ή κυβέρνηση ή συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο (όχι ότι δεν τους αξίζει, αλλά δεν έχουν αποκλειστικότητα), αλλα για τους οπαδούς της συγκεκριμένης κοσμοθεωρίας. Που τους ακολουθούμε στο γκρεμό σαν υπνωτισμενοι, κρατώντας στο χέρι τις σινιέ τσάντες μας, τα αιπόντ μας και τα κλειδιά το τζιπ μας. 

Το άρθρο από την ΝΥΤ . Αποσπάσματα:
_
*Wall St. Helped to Mask Debt Fueling Europe’s Crisis*

Wall Street tactics akin to the ones that fostered subprime mortgages in America have worsened the financial crisis shaking Greece and undermining the euro by enabling European governments to hide their mounting debts.
...
It had worked before. In 2001, just after Greece was admitted to Europe’s monetary union, Goldman helped the government quietly borrow billions, people familiar with the transaction said. That deal, hidden from public view because it was treated as a currency trade rather than a loan, helped Athens to meet Europe’s deficit rules while continuing to spend beyond its means._

Σχόλιο: ενώ εμείς νομίζαμε ότι γίναμε Ευρωπαίοι 

_
In dozens of deals across the Continent, banks provided cash upfront in return for government payments in the future, with those liabilities then left off the books. Greece, for example, traded away the rights to airport fees and lottery proceeds in years to come. Critics say that such deals, because they are not recorded as loans, mislead investors and regulators about the depth of a country’s liabilities. Some of the Greek deals were named after figures in Greek mythology. One of them, for instance, was called Aeolos, after the god of the winds._

Μπορεί να ειμαστε ηλίθιοι αλλά έχουμε το γνώθι σαυτόν. Πως αλλιώς θα ονομάσεις τα ανεμομαζώματα. 

_
Banks eagerly exploited what was, for them, a highly lucrative symbiosis with free-spending governments. While Greece did not take advantage of Goldman’s proposal in November 2009, it had paid the bank about $300 million in fees for arranging the 2001 transaction, according to several bankers familiar with the deal._

Πόσα σχολεία εξοπλίζονταν με αυτά τα λεφτά, είπαμε; 

_
But with the help of JPMorgan, Italy was able to do more than that. Despite persistently high deficits, a 1996 derivative helped bring Italy’s budget into line by swapping currency with JPMorgan at a favorable exchange rate, effectively putting more money in the government’s hands. In return, Italy committed to future payments that were not booked as liabilities.
...
In Greece, the financial wizardry went even further. In what amounted to a garage sale on a national scale, Greek officials essentially mortgaged the country’s airports and highways to raise much-needed money.
...
These kinds of deals have been controversial within government circles for years. As far back as 2000, European finance ministers fiercely debated whether derivative deals used for creative accounting should be disclosed. The answer was no. But in 2002, accounting disclosure was required for many entities like Aeolos and Ariadne that did not appear on nations’ balance sheets, prompting governments to restate such deals as loans rather than sales. Still, as recently as 2008, Eurostat, the European Union’s statistics agency, reported that “in a number of instances, the observed securitization operations seem to have been purportedly designed to achieve a given accounting result, irrespective of the economic merit of the operation.”

While such accounting gimmicks may be beneficial in the short run, over time they can prove disastrous._

Κλπ κλπ κλπ


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 15, 2010)

και στα ελληνικά για εμπέδωση. 
Μετά παραπονιέται ο Σημίτης γιατί δεν αναγνωρίζεται το έργο του, ακόμη και στο ΠΑΣΟΚ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> και στα ελληνικά για εμπέδωση.



Μόνο που στα ελληνικά δεν έχει αποφύγε το ελαφρώς συνωμοσιολογικό υφάκι το αρθρο. Καλύτερα οι αρχικες πηγές.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2010)

Από το Έθνος.
*
Πώς μας πούλησαν και μας αγόρασαν*
Γράφει ο Γιώργος Δελαστίκ	
_
Ανατριχιαστικός είναι ο μηχανισμός με τον οποίον συγκεκριμένοι τραπεζικοί κολοσσοί κερδοσκόπησαν εναντίον της χώρας μας, με αποτέλεσμα αυτοί μεν να κερδίσουν ποσά ύψους εκατοντάδων εκατομμυρίων ευρώ, η Ελλάδα δε να τεθεί υπό ξένη οικονομική κηδεμονία. Αξίζει να τον περιγράψουμε σε αδρές γραμμές. Το αποφασιστικό εργαλείο στο παιχνίδι που παίχτηκε εναντίον της Ελλάδας είναι ένα εντελώς πρόσφατο χρηματοπιστωτικό προϊόν που ονομάζεται CDS (από τα αρχικά των αγγλικών λέξεων credit default swaps).

Πρόκειται για ασφάλιση κατά της περίπτωσης μη αποπληρωμής ενός χρέους. Μια τράπεζα π.χ. που αγοράζει ομόλογα ενός κράτους ασφαλίζει το ποσό που έδωσε σε μια άλλη τράπεζα, η οποία είναι υποχρεωμένη να της δώσει αυτή τα λεφτά της, αν το κράτος χρεοκοπήσει και βρεθεί σε αδυναμία να εξοφλήσει τα ομόλογά του όταν λήξουν ή να πληρώσει ενδιαμέσως τους τόκους.

Εννοείται ότι όσο πιο επισφαλής είναι η οικονομική κατάσταση μιας χώρας τόσο υψηλότερα ασφάλιστρα θα απαιτήσει η τράπεζα που ασφαλίζει το χρέος.

Το στοιχείο που σοκάρει είναι ότι τρεις και μόνο τραπεζικοί κολοσσοί, η γερμανική Ντόιτσε Μπανκ και οι αμερικανικές Γκόλντμαν Ζαξ και Τζ. Π. Μόργκαν ελέγχουν τον 75% (!) της παγκόσμιας αγοράς των CDS.

Πάμε τώρα στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας. Περί τα μέσα Γενάρη, περίπου δέκα ημέρες πριν η χώρα μας αναζητήσει αγοραστές για το πενταετές ομόλογό της, η Ντόιτσε Μπανκ δημοσιοποιεί μια έκθεση - φωτιά για την ελληνική οικονομία, όπου αναφέρει πως πάμε χάλια και δεν αποκλείεται κατάρρευση.

Αμέσως μετά κινητοποιείται το τμήμα της CDS της Ντόιτσε Μπανκ. Ζητάει πολύ υψηλότερα ασφάλιστρα για το ελληνικό χρέος, αφού υποτίθεται ότι η χώρα μας βρίσκεται σε επικίνδυνη κατάσταση, όπως λέει το τμήμα μελετών της... ίδιας τράπεζας!

Αφού το επιτόκιο των CDS για την Ελλάδα ανεβαίνει, περνάει αμέσως το μήνυμα παγκοσμίως στο χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα: τα διεθνή ΜΜΕ που δρουν ως «παπαγαλάκια» των κερδοσκόπων ουρλιάζουν ότι η ελληνική οικονομία παραπαίει, η ανενημέρωτη κοινή γνώμη τρομοκρατείται και οι επαΐοντες καταλαβαίνουν ότι στοχοποιήθηκε η Ελλάδα και οδεύει προς οικονομικό «γδάρσιμο».

Εν συνεχεία η ίδια η Ντόιτσε Μπανκ μαζί με την Γκόλντμαν Ζαξ αναλαμβάνουν να... πουλήσουν τα ελληνικά ομόλογα! Να τα προωθήσουν στους υποψήφιους αγοραστές! Ναι, αυτοί ακριβώς που συμμετείχαν ενεργά στην οργάνωση του κλίματος καταρράκωσης της ελληνικής οικονομίας για να διευκολυνθούν οι κερδοσκοπικές επιθέσεις!_


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2010)

Μη μου πείτε πάντως ότι τις τελευταίες ημέρες δεν σκέφτεστε όλο και πιο τρυφερά εκείνο το παλιό του ιερέα Μελιέ*, που περίπου έλεγε ότι «η κοινωνία θα ευτυχήσει μόνο όταν ο τελευταίος γραφειοκράτης θα κρεμαστεί με τα άντερα του τελευταίου κερδοσκόπου».



* Il souhaitait que tous les grands de la Terre et que tous les nobles fussent pendus et étranglés avec les boyaux des prêtres.»


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2010)

Στέλνω μια ακόμα ανάλυση για όσους έχουν υπομονή. Είναι μακρυνάρι, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον και διαβαζεται σχετικά άνετα. Βοήθάνε και τα διαγραμματα. Αναφέρει τα CDS αλλα δε μενει μόνο σε αυτά. Και παραπεμπει σε αυτό το άρθρο (το οποίο περιέχει και την ταυτολογία the Hellenic Republic of Greece, άλλη μια ενδειξη οτι εξω από τα χρηματοπιστωτικά υπάρχιε το χάος για όσους ασχολούνται με τον κλάδο). 

Και φυσικά, έχουν αρχίσει τα στοιχήματα υπερ της κατάρρευσης της Ελλάδας. Ή μάλλον για να το πούμε πιο επιστημονικά, οι επενδύσεις σε οικονομικά προιόντα που στηριζονται στην κατάρρευση. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έτσι δουλευει η αγορά- δυστυχώς. Μόνο που στην Ελλάδα θα το αποδώσουμε ίσως σε συνωμοσίες, αφού μάλιστα ο πιο γνωστος από αυτους που κερδιζουν απο τις χασούρες των άλλων είναι ο Σόρος, σωθήκαμε! Δε μας σώζει κανένας απο τις συνωμοσιολογίες. 

Μερικά αποσπασματα για όσους βαριούνται στο επόμενο μήνυμα για ναμη βγει αυτό μακρυάρι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2010)

Το άρθρο εξετάζει το ένα από τα ελληνικά ομόλογα (υποθέτω ομόλογα είναι, ή τέλος πάντων, οικονομικά προϊόντα) 

_*Is Titlos PLC (Special Purpose Vehicle) The Downgrade Catalyst Trigger Which Will Destroy Greece?*_
....
_Yet we are fairly confident that all this barrage of information is merely a Houdini distraction act: the prospectus of the February 2009 securitization deal clearly delineates the mechanics of the deal; *it was full public knowledge*. Of course, a Europe gripped by sudden chaos due to their aggressive and quick "bail out" response with no regard for public backlash, is now taking full advantage of this recent "discovery" to make it seem that Greece and Goldman were hiding even more information: Bloomberg reports that "Greece was ordered by European Union regulators to disclose details of currency swaps it may have used to deal with the debts that threaten to swamp its economy." Germany's CDU has gone one step further and claims that the "Goldman deal broke the spirit of Euro rules." Alas, this is nothing but more scapegoating while Europe tries to find its bearings and, if possible, back out of the bail out while finding more pretexts to throw Greece out of the euro zone entirely. If it takes a Goldman smear campaign, so be it._

Η υπογράμμιση είναι του πρωτοτύπου. Σχόλιό μου: όντως, δεν ήταν ούτε κρυφές συναλλαγές, ούτε άγνωστες στη λοιπή ΕΕ, αλλά όπως και με τα στεγαστικά δάνεια στις ΗΠΑ (και εδώ στο ΗΒ, εδώ που τα λέμε), το ξεραν όλοι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά, αλλά κάναν ότι δε βλέπανε όσο τσούλαγε το αμάξι. 
...
_However, where the rub truly lies, and where things for Greece may get very hairy fairly quick, is in the interplay between the rating agencies and the rating of the Goldman underwritten swap agreement securitization SPV known better as Titlos PLC. As one recalls, it was precisely the rating agencies that were the proximal catalyst that started the collateral call cascade that ultimately resulted in AIG's failure and subsequent bailout..._
...
Unfortunately for Greece, one more downgrade of either Greece itself, or, much more relevantly, of Titlos, and here comes the collaterialization brigade, demanding excess collateralization margin sweeps. For a country caught in a liquidity crunch, this is not a welcome development.
...
...should the barrage of downgrades persist in the adverse scenario where European leaders continue posturing and making it seem that all the bailout talk from last week was merely semantics, that Titlos will have the option to unilaterally unwind the swap following a green light from Moody's. Ironically, it is precisely Moody's which is doing all it can to prevent an additional notching of either Greece and, by implication, Titlos, and certainly of the Greek National Bank, as it is well aware of the margin scramble that would result, culminating with a feedback loop that could kill the actual securitization agreement, and force massive, formerly Greece-beneficial cash payments to be repaid.
...
Και το κερασάκι:
*Financial analysts are all too aware of the liquidity bottleneck which Greece faces in April and May when roughly €8 billion in near-term bond maturities are due. As it stands, absent a European "bail out", in the form of guarantees or German banks directly purchasing Greek bonds, this maturity would be unfundable, precipitating the Greek default.*
(η υπογράμμιση δική μου) ΟΚ, φέτος είναι νωρίς το Πάσχα, θα προλάβουμε να το γιορτάσουμε πριν την πτώχευση. ;) 
...
_In conclusion, the real story from this weekend is not that Goldman arranged the Greek swap: this information has been public for almost a year, and making waves out of it merely demonstrates European hypocrisy in doing (or at least saying) one thing last week, and now promptly seeking to undo it (and as to whether or not the Greek National Bank pulled the prospectus on purpose or this was merely a clerical error is not up to us to decide). What is the real story, however, is that far from mere observable, on-balance sheet funding needs, Greece has suddenly found itself at the mercy of a Moody's, whose just one additional notch down, would increase the funding needs by almost 40% in addition to near term maturity requirements. Score yet one more for the off-balance sheet securitization puzzle, so prevalent in our day and age, courtesy of Wall Street's "innovation" masters - Goldman Sachs._

Και φυσικά, δε φταίνε μόνο οι αμερικάνικες τράπεζες, ο Μούντης και ο κακός Σόρος (ο μαϊντανός κάθε οικονομικής συναλλαγής). Φταίνε κι όλες οι κυβερνήσεις που ψηφίσαμε τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια- ίσως και παραπάνω- γιατί ανεξάρτητα από το αν ήταν μπλε ή πράσινοι, σωτήρες της Ελλάδας, αποτυχημένοι ή μη, είχαν όλοι ένα κοινό: τα ίδια μυαλά με τους τραπεζίτες. Και πώς να μην έχουν τα ίδια μυαλά αφού κι αυτοί στα ίδια σχολεία έχουν πάει και τα ίδια σκέφτονται. Τελικά επιλογή δεν είχαμε


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 16, 2010)

Και ένα ακόμα:

The High Priests of Fiscal Rectitude Win Again
Greece Signs Its National Suicide Pact

By MARSHALL AUERBACK

Agreement has been reached in Europe on a “rescue” package for Greece. But it’s no cause for celebration. It’s the kind of “rescue” sensation one experiences after paying out what’s left in one’s wallet when confronted with a robber with a gun. The insanity of imposed budgetary constraints --harsh cuts, tax increases -- will be manifest to all soon enough. Economists and the EU bureaucrats who advocate a slavish adherence to arbitrary compliance numbers fail to comprehend the basis of government spending. In imposing these voluntary financial constraints on government activity, they deny essential government services and the opportunity for full employment to their citizenry.

Score another one, then, for the high priests of fiscal rectitude. Harsh cuts, tax increases — this is by no means a recovery policy. The capital markets have got their pound of flesh. But Greece is no more able to reduce its deficit under these circumstances than it is possible to get blood out of a stone. Politically, it means ceding control of EU macro policy to an external consortium dominated by France and Germany. Greece becomes a colony.

Nor will the policies work, as the ’strict enough conditions’ imposed will further weaken demand in Greece and, consequently, the rest of the European Union. Furthermore, the rapidly expanding deficit of Greece has benefited the entire EU because it supported aggregated demand at the margin, and the sudden reversal contemplated by this package will reverse those forces.

The requirement that budget deficits should be zero on average and never exceed 3 per cent of GDP or gross national debt levels should not exceed 60 per cent of GDP not only restrict the fiscal powers that governments would ordinarily enjoy in fiat currency regimes, but also violates an understanding of the way fiscal outcomes are effectively endogenous. Meanwhile, Greece and the rest of the Euro zone is being revealed as necessarily caught in a continual state of Ponzi style financing that demands institutional resolution of some sort to be sustainable. The separation of the monetary authorities from the fiscal authorities and the decentralization of the fiscal authorities have inevitably made any co-ordination of fiscal and monetary policy difficult.

The European Central Bank (ECB) is effectively the only “federal” institution within the euro zone. This is particularly problematic during times of financial stress or in periods in which there is marked regional disparity in economic performance.

In the short term, a move by the ECB to distribute 1 trillion euro to the national governments on a per capita basis would alleviate the short term problems of the “PIIGS” nations (Portugal, Ireland,. Italy, Greece and Spain). Ultimately, though, the most logical solution is the creation of a supranational entity that can conduct fiscal policy in much the same way as the creation of the European Central Bank can do monetary policy on a supranational level (or the dissolution of the European Monetary Union altogether). Absent that, Greece, Portugal, Italy, yes, even Germany, functionally remain in the same position as American states, unable to create currency and therefore always subject to solvency risks which the markets may question at any time. It’s a recipe for built-in financial and political instability.

Η συνέχεια εδώ


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2010)

Αυτό το έλεγαν λίγο πολύ ο ευρωσκεπτικιστές, ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις οικονομική ένωση χωρίς να έχεις μεγαλύτερη ολοκλήρωση. 
Λίγο πολύ κολλάει εδώ και το (κατά τ' άλλα δημαγωγικό) του Κον-Μπεντιτ, ότι η ΕΕ δεν εγγυάται τα σύνορά μας (ούτε της Κύπρου, προσθέτω), οπότε αναγκαζόμαστε να ξοδεύουμε για εξοπλισμούς πολύ περισσότερα από τους Γερμανούς π.χ που για 40 χρόνια δεν είχαν αμυντικές δαπάνες. 
Η ΕΕ ενθαρρύνοντας την γενικότερη τάση της ολικής αποκρατικοποίησης, δημιουργεί κάποια βραχυπρόθεσμα κέρδη, αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα εξαρτόμαστε απο ιδιώτες που σήμερα είναι εδώ κι αύριο μεταφέρουν την παραγωγή στην Κίνα και τίποτα δεν παίρνει τη θέση τους. 
Και πάει λέγοντας. 
Φροντίζοντας τα λογιστικά έχουμε ξεχάσει τον άνθρωπο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 16, 2010)

somnambulist said:


> ) Absent that, Greece, Portugal, Italy, yes, even Germany, functionally remain in the same position as American states, unable to create currency and therefore always subject to solvency risks


Αφού το έφερε η κουβέντα. Προϋπόθεση, μόνο να μη μοιάζει με το δολάριο


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αφού το έφερε η κουβέντα. Προϋπόθεση, μόνο να μη μοιάζει με το δολάριο




_It features a chiseled, naked Greco-Roman superhero (the Spirit of Detroit) towering Godzilla-like over the city skyline, cupping a tiny family in one hand and a sunburst representing God in the other._

Παντως δεν είναι παράλογη ιδέα, υπάρχουν ήδη συστηματα ανταλλαγής προιόντων και υπηρεσιών χωρίς χαρτάκια, όπως το timebank όταν είχε πρωτοξεκινήσει.

Αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες λύσεις: ;)
Screw The Bank, Put Your Money On The Somali Pirate Stock Exchange Instead


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2010)

Εκ των υστέρων ήταν εύκολο και θα έπρεπε να έχουν προβλέψει την αποκοτιά όλοι οι αναλυτές των μεγάλων οίκων. Κάθε πότε συμπίπτει το Πάσχα των ορθόδοξων με το Πάσχα των καθολικών; Πότε θα υπήρχε ξανά τέτοια ευκαιρία; Αλλά και η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα, και η Επιτροπή, και όλοι οι ευρωπαϊκοί θεσμοί φάνηκε ότι (για άλλη μια φορά) είχαν πιαστεί στον ύπνο.

Μετά από έξι μήνες προσπάθειες να αποφύγει η οικονομία της μικρής ευρωχώρας το παγόβουνο που την πλησίαζε, απειλώντας την να τη βυθίσει σαν νέο Τιτανικό, τα ζάρια ρίχτηκαν, οι γέφυρες κόπηκαν, νέοι Ρουβίκωνες έμειναν πίσω. Σε ένα αναπάντεχο διάγγελμά του, το μεσημέρι της Μεγάλης Παρασκευής, ο πρωθυπουργός ανακοίνωσε τη ρηξικέλευθη λύση που θα έδινε στο πρόβλημα: Η χώρα του θα γινόταν η πρώτη στον κόσμο που θα έκοβε χρήμα _έναντι του μελλοντικού της χρέους_.

Από το υλικό νόμισμα, το χρήμα το βασισμένο στο χρυσό και αργότερα στην κυβερνητική διαβεβαίωση, στη μικρή χώρα έγινε το επόμενο βήμα: εκείνη την ημέρα κυκλοφόρησε υποχρεωτικό εσωτερικό δάνειο στο ύψος του 50% του ΑΕΠ. Οι τίτλοι, κάτι μακρόστενα χαρτιά που θύμιζαν αμερικάνικα δολάρια με γαλαζωπή απόχρωση, θα κυκλοφορούσαν σε αξίες του 1, και των 3, 30, και 300 ευρώ και θα ήταν υποχρεωτικό να χρησιμοποιούνται για την κάλυψη του 30% σε κάθε συναλλαγή στο εσωτερικό της χώρας από τα 10 ευρώ και πάνω. Οι τίτλοι θα ήταν εξοφλητέοι σε δεκαπέντε χρόνια, σε ευρώ, αλλά το δημόσιο διατηρούσε το δικαίωμα να τους ανταλλάξει οποτεδήποτε έναντι κοινωνικών παροχών ή έναντι νέων αναγκαστικών τίτλων.

Η κατάρρευση της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας άρχισε λίγες ώρες αργότερα, από τις ασιατικές αγορές. Αρχικά, ορισμένοι αναλυτές θεώρησαν την κίνηση της μικρής χώρας ως ισοδύναμη με κατάρρευση του ευρώ. Άλλοι τη θεώρησαν, πιο πεζά, ως κατάρρευση των κερδοσκόπων που είχαν στοιχηματίσει στην οικονομική κατάρρευση της μικρής χώρας, ξεχνώντας ότι οι χώρες δεν είναι εταιρείες και μπορούν να ασκούν πολιτική και να αλλάζουν τους κανόνες του παιχνδιού.

Εκείνες τις ώρες, κυκλοφόρησε στο Διαδίκτυο μια πληροφορία (που ήταν, βασικά, παραλλαγή του αστικού μύθου για το Amero) και πέρασε, από ένα απίστευτο λάθος ενός νεαρού υπαλλήλου, στην εμπιστευτική ενημέρωση ενός μεγάλου διεθνούς τραπεζικού οίκου. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να θεωρήσουν οι αναλυτές ότι η μικρή χώρα πειραματόζωο δοκίμαζε τις αντιδράσεις για μια τεράστια, μυστική, συντονισμένη προσπάθεια των κυβερνήσεων να απαξιώσουν το τρέχον νόμισμά τους και να το αντικαταστήσουν με νέο, με στόχο να ανακτήσουν οι κυβερνήσεις την πολιτική εξουσία που είχαν χάσει από τους τραπεζίτες.

Τα πράγματα άρχισαν να ξεφεύγουν από κάθε έλεγχο, παρά τις απελπισμένες διαψεύσεις από όλες τις πλευρές. Το ευρώ έχασε τη μισή του αξία μέσα σε δέκα ημέρες και καθώς το δολάριο το ακολουθούσε κατά πόδας, η Κίνα βρέθηκε ξαφνικά με τα θησαυροφυλάκιά της γεμάτα πράσινα χαρτιά χωρίς αξία.

Από εκεί και πέρα τα γεγονότα είναι γνωστά· για πότε ξέφυγαν οι καταστάσεις, για πότε βρέθηκαν οι στρατοί αντιμέτωποι, για πότε άρχισαν να πέφτουν οι πρώτες ατομικές βόμβες...

Ευτυχώς, τη γλιτώσαμε· τρία εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι μείναμε ζωντανοί πάνω στη Γη και μπορούμε να προσβλέπουμε σε κάτι καλύτερο για τον καινούργιο χρόνο.

Αίσιο και ευτυχές το νέο έτος, 2013!


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2010)

Όντως, οι χώρες μπορούν να αλλάξουν τους κανόνες όποτε θέλουν, δεν είναι εταιρείες. 
Αλλά οι πιθανότητες να βγει αύριο ο ΓΑΠ και να πει αλλάζω τους κανόνες υπάρχουν μόνο στην επιστημονική φαντασία. 
Αλλά μ' αρέσει η σκέψη σου. Έτσι στο μέλλον θα λένε ότι οι ΑΗΠ δώσανε τα φώτα στην Ευρώπη, κι οι ΠΗΠ αλλάξανε τα φώτα στην Ευρώπη 
_
ΠΗΠ: πρόσφατοι ημών πρόγονοι_


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 16, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το έλεγαν λίγο πολύ ο ευρωσκεπτικιστές, ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις οικονομική ένωση χωρίς να έχεις μεγαλύτερη ολοκλήρωση.


Και φρέσκο για επανάληψη :)

It means the end of the myth that you can have monetary without political union; and at a time of growing electoral disillusion, it means a further erosion of democracy


----------



## anef (Feb 17, 2010)

Από το ίδιο άρθρο που παραθέτει παραπάνω ο tsioutsiou:

Onward the tide of destruction would roll, engulfing not just other heavily indebted eurozone countries – Portugal, Italy, Spain: the group now known as *"Pigs"*.

Τι ωραίο πράγμα που είναι η γλώσσα! Τα γουρούνια εδώ είμαστε σε εισαγωγικά (το g είναι φυσικά για την Ελλάδα) και όσο να πεις ο συντάκτης κάπως αποστασιοποιείται (now known, δεν είναι δικά του τα αρχικά, έτσι είναι γνωστές τώρα αυτές οι χώρες, τι να κάνει κι αυτός ο καημένος; ) Παρακάτω όμως, στο πρώτο κιόλας σχόλιο, φεύγουν τα προστατευτικά αυτάκια, και μένουμε γυμνοί και χωρίς κεφαλαίο Ρ: pigs, γουρούνια νέτα σκέτα. 

Βέβαια εμένα, στο πλαίσιο τέτοιων κειμένων, η λέξη pigs μου θυμίζει 'καπιταλιστικά γουρούνια'. Άλλοι όμως λένε γουρούνια και εννοούν όλους εμάς αδιακρίτως (Ήδη το τεντωμένο χέρι μας δείχνει από παντού: εσύ φταις. Τώρα θα πρέπει να υποστείς 'μέτρα'. Θα σου κοπούν τα επιδόματα -πόσο πιο εύκολα κόβονται τα άτιμα όταν λέγονται επιδόματα κι όχι μισθοί -είπαμε, ωραίο πράμα η γλώσσα). Στην wikipedia λένε πως το αντίστοιχο άρθρο μπορεί να πάει για κόψιμο. Και πως Πορτογαλία και Ισπανία διαμαρτυρήθηκαν ήδη (είναι και πρώην αποικιοκράτες αυτοί, ενώ εμείς άγριοι Βαλκάνιοι). Ας μην είμαστε όμως πολιτικά ορθοί: μπορούμε να βρούμε κι εμείς κάποια άλλα αρχικά και να τους τα κοπανάμε ή μπορούμε να κάνουμε τον όρο θετικό -είμαστε γουρούνια και μας αρέσει, Pigs and proud of it.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 17, 2010)

Μερικοί βάζουν και την Ιρλανδία μέσα και το κάνουν PIIGS.


----------



## anef (Feb 17, 2010)

Ναι, έτσι το έχει το άρθρο που δίνει ο somnambulist στο #467.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2010)

Crisis in a Stoic Land 

Άρθρο του Βασίλη Βασιλικού στους New York Times (14/2).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 17, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο, ειδικά στην αρχή που μιλάει για την ξένη κατοχή της Ελλάδας από την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία για 400 χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2010)

Το άρθρο βλέπω το έχει γράψει ο υπερδήμαρχος του Λονδίνου, που νόμιζα ότι πλέον δεν αρθρογραφεί. Όχι πως η αρθρογραφία του είναι ποτέ βαρυσήμαντη, περισσότερο συλλογή από έξυπνες παρομοιώσεις και αναφορές στην κλασσική του παιδεία. Κοινώς, το άρθρο δεν λέει τίποτα σοβαρό, απλά είναι ενδεικτικό του τι κυκλοφορεί εδώ. 
Προχτές το BBC έδειχνε κάτι φοιτητές που άλλα τους ρώταγαν και άλλα απαντούσαν, όχι για να αποφύγουν την απάντηση αλλά γιατί τα αγγλικά τους ήταν χάλια (το κομμάτι που οι απαντήσεις ήταν στα ελληνικά με διερμηνέα ήταν πιο σοβαρό και δεν έδινε την εντύπωση ότι οι παππούδες που μίλαγαν στην κάμερα έλεγαν ασυναρτησίες). Οι νεαροί λοιπόν έλεγαν τα γνωστά, ότι δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις με 700 ευρώ και ότι τα πράγματα θα καλυτερέψουν γιατί ο κόσμος θα περνάει χειρότερα (ναι, αυτό είπε, και νομίζω ότι φταίνε τα κακά αγγλικά). Πράγματα που μου φάνηκαν τελείως εκτός πραγματικότητας τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή, που έδειχναν ότι ο καθένας το βιολί του. Αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι στην Ελλάδα όλα είναι περίπτωση ο καθένας το βιολί του.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 17, 2010)

anef said:


> Ας μην είμαστε όμως πολιτικά ορθοί: μπορούμε να βρούμε κι εμείς κάποια άλλα αρχικά και να τους τα κοπανάμε ή μπορούμε να κάνουμε τον όρο θετικό -είμαστε γουρούνια και μας αρέσει, Pigs and proud of it.


Δεν έχουμε μπει στον κόπο γιατί σε μας είναι γνωστό ότι "άλλος έχει το όνομα κι άλλος έχει τη χάρη". Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση πώς "ξέχασαν" ότι η Ιρλανδία ήταν το πολυδιαφημισμένο ευρωπαϊκό υπόδειγμα ανάπτυξης... που ξαφνικά μας τέλειωσε! 
Πολύ γρήγορα ξεχνούν αυτοί οι τύποι τις αναλύσεις τους. 
Btw O Μπαρόζο, λέει, μας κόστισε κάτι 700.000 ευρουλάκια μέσα στη χρονιά για τα ταξιδάκια του, "γιατί ταξιδεύει πολύ", είπε το γραφείο του. Πληρώνουν ...τα ζώα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2010)

Η δήθεν συντομογραφία περί γουρουνιών, όντως πιστεύω ότι κρύβει το ρατσισμό των βορείων για τους νότιους στην Ευρώπη. Οι ψυχολόγοι θα έχουν πολλά να γράψουν για το φαινόμενο. 

Από την άλλη, η απλοϊκή μου σκέψη ήταν ότι έχουμε από τη μια τη "Νέα Ευρώπη" και από την άλλη τα γουρούνια. Οι 12 της Νέας Ευρώπης, με εξαίρεση ίσως τις δυο-τρεις χώρες της κεντρικής Ευρώπης, πρώην Αυστροουγγαρία κι έτσι, όταν τους ρωτάει η λοιπή Ευρώπη αν ο γάιδαρος πετάει, λένε φτάνει στα κεραμίδια. Αν με την οικονομική κρίση φτάσουν κι οι νότιοι να είναι υποτελείς, τότε επιστρέφουμε σε μια ΕΕ των πεντέξι, που καθορίζει τις τύχες των υπόλοιπων. Είναι λίγο πιο διευρυμένο όραμα από αυτά του παρελθόντος (βλ. Ναπολέων, Χιτλερ κλπ), αλλά είμαστε στην εποχή του team-work 

Μου έλεγε κάποιος χτες η Νορβηγία θα σώσει την ΕΕ, όπως βοήθησε την Ισλανδία. Χώρια από το ότι η Ισλανδία είναι τόση δα και είναι και αδελφόν έθνος, και η Ρωσσία βοήθησε την Ισλανδία. Αυτό θυμίζει λίγο την ερώτηση του 19ου αιώνα: τι κόμμα είναι αυτό; Αγγλικό, γαλλικό ή ρώσσικο; Επιστρέψαμε στο παρελθόν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση πώς "ξέχασαν" ότι η Ιρλανδία ήταν το πολυδιαφημισμένο ευρωπαϊκό υπόδειγμα ανάπτυξης... που ξαφνικά μας τέλειωσε! Πολύ γρήγορα ξεχνούν αυτοί οι τύποι τις αναλύσεις τους.



Το Ιρλανδικό μοντέλο έμπαζε από κάθε μεριά, αυτό το είχα πρωτοπεί όταν πήγα στην Ιρλανδία για δουλειές πριν καμιά δεκ... ωχ, πέρασαν τα χρόνια, δεκαπενταετία. Εκεί που οι άλλοι έβλεπαν το ιρλανδικό θαύμα, εγώ έβλεπα αδικαιολόγητη ακρίβεια και το κράτος να στηρίζεται αποκλειστικά στις επιδοτήσεις της ΕΕ για δημόσια έργα και παροχές (οι ξένες εταιρείες ήταν αφορολόγητες, μόνο μέσω των υπαλλήλων που φορολογούνταν συμμετείχαν στην ανάπτυξη της χώρας). Το Κόρκ π..χ. που σκεφτόμουν να μετακομίσω ήταν μια τρισάθλια επαρχιακή πόλη με ενοίκια Λονδίνου. 
Με την πρώτη κρίση οι ξένες εταιρείες φεύγουν. Αν δεν τις έχεις φορολογήσει δε σου μένει τίποτα και φορτώνεσαι και τους άνεργους.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 17, 2010)

SBE said:


> ...το κράτος να στηρίζεται αποκλειστικά στις επιδοτήσεις της ΕΕ για δημόσια έργα και παροχές (οι ξένες εταιρείες ήταν αφορολόγητες, μόνο μέσω των υπαλλήλων που φορολογούνταν συμμετείχαν στην ανάπτυξη της χώρας).



Τελικά, αυτές οι επιδοτήσεις ποιον έχουν βοηθήσει;


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Τελικά, αυτές οι επιδοτήσεις ποιον έχουν βοηθήσει;


 
Έχουν βοηθήσει την κατασκευή φοβερού οδικού δικτύου π.χ ακόμα και στα κατσάβραχα (άλλο αν στην Ελλάδα μείναμε πίσω σ'αυτό). Έχουν βοηθήσει διάφορα σταρτ-απ που δεν ευδοκίμησαν (από τέτοια έχει πολλά η Ελλάδα, και τα πιο πολλά φτιάχτηκαν για την επιδότηση και μόνο), έχουν βοηθήσει τους διάφορους εργολάβους και τελικά επειδή έβρισκαν κάποια δουλειά στους ντόπιους άρεσαν. Έχει βοηθήσει αυτούς που διδασκουν σε επιμορφωτικά προγράμματα που δε βοηθάνε σε τίποτα τους επιμορφωμένους, έχει δώσει υποτροφίες τρελλές σε φοιτητές (όταν ζούσες απλή φοιτητική ζωή με 500 λίρες στο ΗΒ, συμφοιτητής με υποτροφία ΕΕ έπαιρνε 1200 το μήνα και με το τέλος των σπουδών είχε κομπόδεμα). Γενικά εχει βοηθήσει μεμονωμένα κόσμο, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι υπήρξε κανένα μακροχρόνιο όφελος, πέρα από τα έργα υποδομής. Φταίει βεβαίως το ότι από τη μία έρρεε χρήμα ανεξέλεγκτα κι από την άλλη ειχαν ορμήσει να το πάρουν οι πάντες (αφού δεν υπήρχε έλεγχος, γιατί όχι; ).


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2010)

Και κάτι από Ισπανία. Η Ελ Παΐς αναφέρει ότι οι Ισπανικές μυστικές υπηρεσίες ερευνούν την περίπτωση εσκεμμένης υπονόμευσης του ευρώ και της Ισπανικής οικονομίας.

Πυροτέχνημα μου ακούγεται, δηλαδή, τι; Θα πουν ότι ο Σόρος φταίει; Ή ο πρόεδρος της Γκόλντμαν Σαξ; Και θα ζητήσουν την έκδοσή τους απο τις ΗΠΑ για να δικαστούν; Ή θα στείλουν κομάντος να τους απαγάγουν; Το πολύ να βρουν κάποιο παραθυράκι για να τους κάνουν να χαρίσουν τα χρέη.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 17, 2010)

SBE said:


> Έχουν βοηθήσει την κατασκευή φοβερού οδικού δικτύου π.χ ακόμα και στα κατσάβραχα (άλλο αν στην Ελλάδα μείναμε πίσω σ'αυτό). Έχουν βοηθήσει διάφορα σταρτ-απ που δεν ευδοκίμησαν (από τέτοια έχει πολλά η Ελλάδα, και τα πιο πολλά φτιάχτηκαν για την επιδότηση και μόνο), έχουν βοηθήσει τους διάφορους εργολάβους και τελικά επειδή έβρισκαν κάποια δουλειά στους ντόπιους άρεσαν.



Ξέχασες τα σκυλάδικα των εθνικών οδών. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2010)

SBE said:


> Η δήθεν συντομογραφία περί γουρουνιών, όντως πιστεύω ότι κρύβει το ρατσισμό των βορείων για τους νότιους στην Ευρώπη. Οι ψυχολόγοι θα έχουν πολλά να γράψουν για το φαινόμενο.



Νομίζω οτι τα αντίμετρα είναι απλά, αρκεί να συνθέσουμε κι εμείς από τα αρχικά των μεγάλων: *F*rance, *U*nited *K*ingdom, *D*eutschland 

*Edit:* Ξέφυγα λίγο. Συγγνώμη. Αλλά πώς να αντισταθείς σε τέτοιο αρκτικόλεξο...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL. Πολύ γέλιο έχει η συζήτηση στο λήμμα της Wikipedia για τα PIIGS όπου διάφοροι προσπαθούν να κατεβάσουν διάφορα αντίστοιχα αρκτικόλεξα. Μεταξύ αυτών και το SWINES.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 17, 2010)

Πήρε τρεις μήνες αλλά ξαφνικά βρήκαμε τη λύση. Ένα πράγμα δεν ακούω από την πρόθεση του πρωθυπουργού για τη σύσταση εξεταστικής επιτροπής για την οικονομία και το χρέος για την περίοδο Καραμανλή ή ακόμη και Σημίτη: Πρόκειται το κράτος να ανακτήσει ένα ευρώ από τα χαμένα εάν διαπιστωθούν ατασθαλίες; Γιατί για πολιτική συναίνεση, που ζητούσε μόλις λίγες εβδομάδες, δεν το βλέπω να βοηθάει. Και το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οι εξτρά αποζημιώσεις των βουλευτών-μελών της επιτροπής.
Όσο για το ότι θα αναζητηθούν ευθύνες και από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή γιατί δεχόταν τα ψεύτικα στατιστικά μας... Από ποιούς; Εδώ προχθές ακούσαμε από τον ΓΑΠ ότι χάσαμε μέρος της εθνικής μας κυριαρχίας!


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2010)

Από το σημερινό του Στέφανου Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή:

«Προσπαθούμε να αλλάξουμε τη ρότα του Τιτανικού, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη». Αν θέλει κάποιος να παρουσιάσει την πραγματικότητα της κατάστασης στην οικονομία, προσωπικώς δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ έναν τρόπο περισσότερο ωμό και εύληπτο από την παρομοίωση που διάλεξε ο υπουργός Οικονομικών, Γιώργος Παπακωνσταντίνου. Εξίσου όμως δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ υπουργό Οικονομικών να ομολογεί, έτσι απερίφραστα, την αδυναμία της κυβέρνησής του να χειριστεί ένα τόσο κρίσιμο θέμα όσο το δημοσιονομικό πρόβλημα της χώρας! Διότι –ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας– με ομολογία αδυναμίας ισοδυναμεί η συγκεκριμένη δήλωση...

Είναι φυσικό να λείπει από τον Γιώργο Παπακωνσταντίνου η πείρα, δεν νομίζω όμως ότι του λείπουν ούτε η σοβαρότητα ούτε οι καλές προθέσεις. Κατά συνέπεια, εφόσον η αναφορά στον «Τιτανικό» δεν ήταν lapsus linguae εξαιτίας απειρίας, η καλοπροαίρετη ερμηνεία είναι ότι επρόκειτο για μια απόπειρα να προειδοποιήσει συντεχνίες του Δημοσίου και ομάδες συμφερόντων στο εσωτερικό της χώρας, που αρνούνται ιδιοτελώς να προσαρμοστούν με τις απαιτήσεις της πραγματικότητας. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι η ερμηνεία αυτή δεν ευσταθεί. Αν το έλεγε πριν από, λ.χ., τρεις μήνες –τότε που το ΠΑΣΟΚ υπερασπιζόταν ακόμη τον αμοραλισμό των προεκλογικών υποσχέσεών του– θα καταλάβαινα την σκοπιμότητα της σύγκρισης με τον «Τιτανικό». (Εξάλλου, ο Γ. Παπακωνσταντίνου γνώριζε την πραγματικότητα, αφού είχε ενημερωθεί και από τον διοικητή της Τραπέζης της Ελλάδος και από τον αρμόδιο κοινοτικό επίτροπο...) Τώρα, όμως, πόση αξία μπορεί να έχει;

Καταλήγω, λοιπόν, σε μια χειρότερη εκδοχή: Η αναφορά στον Τιτανικό ήταν μάλλον έκφραση της απελπισίας του. Απελπισίας δικαιολογημένης, κατ’ αρχάς λόγω των κινδύνων που ενέχει ο πολιτικός χειρισμός της κρίσης από την κυβέρνηση: Οι ευθύνες των Ευρωπαίων, η χαμένη ανεξαρτησία μας, οι διαρροές για την αποφασιστικότητα της κυβέρνησης να αντισταθεί στην προσπάθεια της έξωθεν επιβολής και άλλων μέτρων, δεν πετυχαίνουν τίποτε παρά να υποδαυλίζουν μεσοπρόθεσμα τον αντιευρωπαϊσμό και το σύμπλεγμα της μικράς κατατρεγμένης Ελλάδος, που τη φθονούν όλοι και την επιβουλεύονται. Δικαιολογημένης, επίσης, από την αποτυχία να αυξηθεί η εισροή εσόδων. Το 16%, που επικαλείται η κυβέρνηση για τον Ιανουάριο (έναντι στόχου 10%, επί του οποίου δεσμεύθηκε στις Βρυξέλλες) οφείλεται κυρίως στην έκτακτη εισφορά για τα κέρδη του 2008, την οποία κατέβαλαν ολόκληρη πολλές τράπεζες, αντί να επωφεληθούν της δυνατότητας των δώδεκα δόσεων. Οσοι γνωρίζουν και παρακολουθούν τη λειτουργία της διαβρωμένης από τον κομματισμό δημόσιας διοίκησης υποστηρίζουν ότι, όσο παραμένουν οι έφοροι που διόρισε η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση, είναι μάταιο να προσδοκά κανείς αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία του εισπρακτικού μηχανισμού. («Οι Εφορίες παίζουν το σύστημα 4-4-2», μου έλεγε χθες ένας ειδήμων του χώρου και ο νοών νοείτω...)

Εφόσον, λοιπόν, έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα, τότε η κατάλληλη επικεφαλίδα τούτου του σημειώματος είναι ο τίτλος ενός αγγλικού τραγουδιού, «Nearer, my God, to Thee», των αρχών του εικοστού αιώνα, ίσως και λίγο παλιότερου. Σύμφωνα με μία μαρτυρία, αυτό ήταν το τελευταίο τραγούδι που έπαιξε η ορχήστρα του «Τιτανικού», καθώς το υπερωκεάνιο βυθιζόταν...​





(Τουλάχιστον να πάμε μορφωμένοι και μουσικωμένοι...)

«...όσο παραμένουν οι έφοροι που διόρισε η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση, είναι μάταιο να προσδοκά κανείς αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία του εισπρακτικού μηχανισμού»

Θύμισα προχτές σε μια παρέα την παρακάτω σκηνή από τους _Αδιάφθορους_ του Ντε Πάλμα, και τους είπα ότι η λύση θα ήταν να στείλουμε τους εφοριακούς μας στη Γερμανία και να μας στείλουν τους δικούς τους.

Για τους _Untouchables_:
Back inside the courthouse, Stone shows Ness a document from Nitti’s jacket that reveals that the jury has been bribed, explaining Capone's relaxed mood. The judge, however, has no intention of using it as evidence and is fully prepared to let Capone go free, inadvertently revealing his corruption. In a last ditch effort, Ness extorts the judge into doing the right thing, bluffing that the judge's name is among those in the bookkeeper's ledger of official payoffs. As a result, the judge decides to switch the jury with another preparing to hear a divorce case next door, which shatters Capone's previously calm demeanour. Before the trial can continue, Capone's lawyer withdraws the plea of "not guilty" for a plea of "guilty" without Capone's consent (in real life, an action prohibited by criminal defense attorneys).

Από το άρθρο για τον Αλ Καπόνε:
In 1931 Capone was indicted for income tax evasion and various violations of the Volstead Act. Facing overwhelming evidence, his attorneys made a plea deal, but the presiding judge warned he might not follow the sentencing recommendation from the prosecution, so Capone withdrew his plea of guilty. Attempting to bribe and intimidate the potential jurors, his plan was discovered by Ness's men. The venire (jury pool) was then switched with one from another case, and Capone was stymied.


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω για Τιτανικό, αλλά νομίζω ότι τώρα χρειαζόμαστε σοβαρή κυβέρνηση κι όχι παιδάκια που τα μάλωσαν και σκύβουν το κεφάλι. 
Διαβάζω:
Greece loses EU voting power in blow to sovereignty
_The European Union has shown its righteous wrath by stripping Greece of its vote at a crucial meeting next month, the worst humiliation ever suffered by an EU member state._

Και λέει:
_While the symbolic move to suspend Greece of its voting rights at one meeting makes no practical difference, it marks a constitutional watershed and represents a crushing loss of sovereignty. 
...
Some German officials have called for Greece to be denied a vote in all EU matters until it emerges from "receivership". _

Προφανώς δεν έχουν καταλάβει (και δεν τους έχει δώσει ο ΓΑΠ να καταλάβουν) ότι αν κάνει ΜΙΑ κίνηση η Ελλάδα βουλιάζει όλη η Ευρώπη. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μας τρέμουν και να κοιτάνε να μας σώσουν για να μην τους καταστρέψουμε. Και το πιο απλό βέβαια είναι να πούμε ότι αν δεν θέλετε να έχουμε ψήφο, δεν εφαρμόζουμε τα μέτρα σας.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 18, 2010)

SBE said:


> Διαβάζω:
> Greece loses EU voting power in blow to sovereignty


Άσχετο με το θέμα, αλλά για να ευχαριστηθούμε κάτι τουλάχιστον :) 
Βλέπω By Ambrose Evans-Pritchard, λέω Εvans-Pitchard, το όνομα... κάποια σχέση πρέπει να έχει ο τύπος. Και πράγματι είναι γιoς του 
[Ε.Ε.] Evans-Pritchard had five children with his wife Ioma. His youngest son, Ambrose Evans-Pritchard, is an investigative reporter for the London Daily Telegraph


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Βλέπω By Ambrose Evans-Pritchard, λέω Εvans-Pitchard, το όνομα... κάποια σχέση πρέπει να έχει ο τύπος. Και πράγματι είναι γιoς του
> [Ε.Ε.] Evans-Pritchard had five children with his wife Ioma. His youngest son, Ambrose Evans-Pritchard, is an investigative reporter for the London Daily Telegraph



Μόνο που αν θυμάμαι καλά ο ιός Εβανς- Πριτσαρντ είναι γνωστή περίπτωση αρθρογράφου που δε χάνει ευκαιρία να προβλέψει ότι η ΕΕ θα διαλυθεί στα εξ ων συνετέθη, κι οι Άγγλοι θα ανακτήσουν την αυτοκρατορία, κι η Μαρία Αντουανέτα το κεφάλι της, κι οι Τζεντάι θα κυριέψουν τη γη (ΟΚ, ίσως όχι αυτό).


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2010)

Αλλά για να επιστρέψουμε στην κατήφεια, να κι άλλο ένα άρθρο
Τίτλος:
_The Coming Pan-European Soverign Debt Crisis, Pt 4: The Spread to Western European Countries_
Κι έχει ένα ωραίο διαγραμματάκι εδώ που δείχνει ότι η Γαλλία έχει να πληρώνει της Μιχαλούς φέτος σε ομόλογα και γενικώς δείχνει ότι δεν είμαστε μόνοι και έχουμε παρέα όχι μόνο τα άλλα γουρούνια άλλα και το ακρωνύμιο του δόχτορα. Όλοι είναι για τα πανηγύρια.


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2010)

Και κατι για ψυχαγωγία, μην ειμαστε όλο μπλα μπλα, ένα κλιπάκι με τον Νομπελίστα εμπνευστη του ευρώ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00VWWb9NNhw&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2010)

SBE said:


> Some German officials have called for Greece to be denied a vote in all EU matters until it emerges from "receivership".



Δηλ. Γιάννης κερνάει και Γιάννης πίνει κι άμα μεθύσεις σου ρίχνει κι ένα χέρι ξύλο. Δεν λέω, σαφέστατα και είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για το χάλι μας, αλλά αυτούς γιατί τους έπιασε ξαφνικά αυτή η πιλάλα; Δεν το ήξεραν; Μάλλον βρήκαν και τα κάνουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2010)

Από την Athens Voice αυτής της εβδομάδας 
www.athensvoice.gr
Ο Φώτης Γεωργελές βάζει το δίλημμα "Κοινωνική Δικαιοσύνη" ή "Κεκτημένα"

Αν μιλήσεις με ένα νέο άνθρωπο αυτή την εποχή, θα εκπλαγείς. Ιδίως αν δεν έχει δουλειά, αν είναι άνεργος πτυχιούχος, χαμηλόμισθος του ιδιωτικού τομέα, της γενιάς των 700 ευρώ. Τι λες, βρε παιδί μου, θα σου πει, σας κόβουνε 10% τα επιδόματα; Φορολογούν τον 16ο μισθό, δεν σας αφήνουν να βγαίνετε στη σύνταξη στα 45; Φοβερό, πώς θα τ’ αντέξετε, συγκινήθηκα. Οι νέοι σαρκάζουν. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι ιδιαίτερα πολιτικοποιημένοι, δεν χρειάζεται καν να έχουν διαβάσει το «Βαμπίρ και κανίβαλοι» του Μίμη Ανδρουλάκη. Έχουν μάθει την πολιτική οικονομία με το σκληρό τρόπο, στην ίδια τους τη ζωή. Ξέρουν ότι τα δικά μας προνόμια είναι οι δικές τους απώλειες. Αυτό είναι που προσπαθούν απεγνωσμένα να κρύψουν όσοι, εχθροί της κάθε μεταρρύθμισης, προσπαθούν να μην αλλάξει τίποτα. Το χρεοκοπημένο σύστημα είναι κυρίως, και πάνω απ’ όλα, άδικο.

Πρέπει να αλλάξουμε γιατί το θέλουν οι κερδοσκόποι; Γιατί μας το επιβάλλει η ευρωπαϊκή κοινότητα; Γιατί χρεοκοπήσαμε; Δηλαδή, αν δεν χρεοκοπούσαμε θα μέναμε όπως είμαστε; Είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι από τη ζωή που έχουμε; Ανακαλύπτουν συνέχεια εχθρούς, φταίνε πάντα κάποιοι άλλοι, οι ξένοι, οι Ευρωπαίοι, η παγκοσμιοποίηση, οι «βιομήχανοι» στη χώρα χωρίς βιομηχανία. Με συνεχή μετάθεση ευθυνών κάνουν συνέχεια καθυστέρηση, ο χρόνος να περνάει κι ας καταστρέφονται όλα γύρω τους. Κάθε καθυστέρηση που επιτυγχάνουν, τα πράγματα γίνονται χειρότερα. Όσα θα μπορούσαμε να διορθώσουμε σιγά-σιγά με ήπιο τρόπο, τώρα, χρεοκοπημένοι, θα τα πληρώσουμε πιο ακριβά, οι αλλαγές θα γίνουν πιο βίαιες.

Οι κοινωνικές ανισότητες και η φτώχεια στους συνταξιούχους είναι μεγαλύτερες απ’ ό,τι στην υπόλοιπη κοινωνία. Ξοδεύουμε περισσότερα χρήματα από τους άλλους Ευρωπαίους παρόλο που αυτοί έχουν περισσότερους συνταξιούχους, κι όμως το σύστημά μας παράγει περισσότερες ανισότητες και φτώχεια. Είναι δυνατόν κάποιοι να βγαίνουν στη σύνταξη στα 65 και κάποιοι άλλοι στα 42; Κάποιοι να δουλεύουν 35 χρόνια και άλλοι 25; Κάποιοι να παίρνουν σύνταξη παραπάνω απ’ το μισθό τους και άλλοι μια σύνταξη πείνας; Είναι δυνατόν οι μισοί Έλληνες να φορολογούνται διπλά και για τους άλλους μισούς; Γίνεται τα ευγενή ταμεία να βάζουν την κοινωνία να πληρώνει τις εισφορές τους με τους «φόρους υπέρ τρίτων»; Είναι δυνατόν οι μισοί Έλληνες να πρέπει να διαγωνισθούν μέσω ΑΣΕΠ για να προσληφθούν στο δημόσιο και οι άλλοι μισοί, η εκλογική πελατεία των κομμάτων, να μπαίνει εκτός ΑΣΕΠ με σημειώματα;

Όσοι θέλουν να αποκρύψουν ότι το σύστημα παράγει κερδισμένους και χαμένους, μεταμφιέζονται σε «προοδευτικούς», μιλάνε εξ ονόματος του λαού. Απλώς όλοι οι υπόλοιποι δεν ήταν πολύ επαναστάτες, δεν καταλάβαμε το συμφέρον μας. Όλοι μπορούσαμε να μπούμε στο δημόσιο χωρίς εξετάσεις, όλοι μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε πρόωρη σύνταξη, όλοι μπορούσαμε να βγούμε με εθελούσια έξοδο από τις ΔΕΚΟ στα 48, όλοι μπορούσαμε να παίρνουμε 15 και 16 μισθούς, αφορολόγητα επιδόματα, επιδοτήσεις διά βίου για τα προϊόντα μας, αργομισθίες σε ανύπαρκτες επιτροπές, οργανισμούς και δημόσιους φορείς, όλοι μπορούσαμε να παίρνουμε σύνταξη σε μια θητεία όπως οι βουλευτές, να αποφασίζουμε μόνοι μας τις αυξήσεις μας όπως οι δικαστές. Απλώς δεν το σκεφτήκαμε, δεν είμαστε πολύ προοδευτικοί για να το διεκδικήσουμε, όπως έκαναν αυτοί…

Το γεμάτο ανισότητες ξοφλημένο αυτό σύστημα δεν είναι άδικο μόνο απέναντι στις επερχόμενες γενιές, που τους παραδίδει ένα κατεστραμμένο κράτος, χρεοκοπημένα ταμεία, οικονομία σε ύφεση. Δεν είναι άδικο μόνο γιατί χρεοκόπησε και τώρα τα βάρη της χρεοκοπίας πρέπει να τα πληρώσει όλη η κοινωνία, ευνοημένη και μη. Είναι άδικο γιατί πάντα ήταν άδικο, οι «εξασφαλισμένοι», τα προνομιούχα στρώματα, πάντα μετάθεταν τα βάρη των δικών τους προνομίων στα ασθενέστερα στρώματα. 87% αυξήθηκαν οι λειτουργικές δαπάνες του δημοσίου στην ανεπανάληπτη 6ετία Καραμανλή. Χωρίς επενδύσεις, χωρίς έργα, χωρίς κοινωνικές δαπάνες. Τα έξοδα, η σπατάλη της γραφειοκρατίας, μόνο εκτινάχτηκαν, τα έσοδα κατέρρευσαν. Η χρεοκοπία του δημόσιου τομέα συνέθλιψε την οικονομία, τα κέρδη κάποιων τα πληρώνει ολόκληρη η κοινωνία. Με νέους φόρους, έμμεσους φόρους, αύξηση του ΦΠΑ, αύξηση τελών της ΕΡΤ, νέα τέλη κυκλοφορίας, κι άλλα έκτακτα τέλη κυκλοφορίας, κι άλλα διόδια, έκτακτες εισφορές, πιο έκτακτες εισφορές, αυξήσεις συνεχώς στις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, μια συνεχής αφαίμαξη που κρατάει χρόνια για να μην αλλάξει τίποτα, να διατηρηθούν όσο γίνεται περισσότερο χρόνο τα προνόμια. Πληρώνουμε το μισό μισθό σε φόρους και ασφάλεια, αλλά οι παροχές που μας παρέχονται είναι ανύπαρκτες. Δουλεύουμε όλοι για να συντηρήσουμε ένα δημόσιο τομέα που πνίγει κάθε ανάπτυξη και παρόλα αυτά χρεοκοπεί.
Το σύστημα ήταν πάντα άδικο, γι’ αυτό όσοι το υπερασπίζονται, αποφεύγουν να μιλάνε για δίκαιο και κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη. Προτιμάνε να μιλάνε για «κεκτημένα». Λες και τα κεκτημένα είναι πάντοτε προοδευτικά. Οι μεταμφιεσμένοι σε «φίλους του λαού», οι υπερασπιστές της κομματοκρατίας και των πελατειακών σχέσεων, υπερασπίζονται ένα σύστημα που χρεοκόπησε οριστικά. Χρεοκόπησε όχι μόνο οικονομικά, αλλά κυρίως ηθικά.
Φώτης Γεωργελές​


----------



## anef (Feb 19, 2010)

Ας πάψουν λοιπόν οι νέοι να σαρκάζουν. Με την κατά Γεωργελέ και όχι μόνο «κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη», μόλις τιμωρηθούν όλοι οι κατεργάρηδες, όλοι αυτοί οι αναίσχυντοι προνομιούχοι που καταβαράθρωσαν την ελληνική οικονομία (και όταν περάσει η κρίση βεβαίως βεβαίως), δεν θα υπάρχουν πια γενιές των 700 ευρώ, ξαφνικά οι εργοδότες του ιδιωτικού τομέα θ' αρχίσουν να δηλώνουν αβέρτα τους εργαζόμενούς τους, να τους πληρώνουν όπως πρέπει κλπ. (μερικοί θα αυτομαστιγώνονται κιόλας), και φυσικά οι άνεργοι θα βρουν αμέσως δουλειά, γιατί αυτοί που πραγματικά έχουν τον πλούτο σ' αυτή τη χώρα (ούτε μια μικρή λεξούλα δεν έχει το κείμενο γι' αυτούς, προφανώς δεν χωράνε στις δυο μεγάλες κατηγορίες ερμηνείας του κόσμου, την «κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη» και τα «κεκτημένα») θα πάψουν να παίζουν στα χρηματιστήρια και θα αρχίσουν μετά μανίας να επενδύουν στην ελληνική οικονομία. Έρχονται όμορφες μέρες.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 19, 2010)

Όχι ίσως οι εργοδότες του ιδιωτικού τομέα να μην αρχίσουν με την πρώτη να δηλώνουν αβέρτα τους εργαζόμενούς τους, αλλά πού ξέρεις; Αν σταματήσουν οι συνεχείς βαμπιρικές επιθέσεις στο ΙΚΑ μπορεί τα λεφτά μας που τώρα πάνε για να ταίσουν τους χαραμοφάηδες, να πιάσουν τόπο. Έτσι, ίσως να σταματήσει η βαμπιρική αφαίμαξη και των εργοδοτών από το ΙΚΑ και ίσως έτσι σιγά-σιγά ν' αρχίσουν να τους δηλώνουν και να εισρέει και περισσότερο χρήμα στα ταμεία και στις τσέπες των εργαζομένων, οπότε από τα 700 ευρώ να πάμε στα 1000. Σημαντική αύξηση. Επίσης, ίσως έτσι να ενισχυθεί η επιχειρηματικότητα, η δημιουργικότητα και η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, η οποία με τις τρέχουσες συνθήκες είναι απλά Γολγοθάς. Και πού ξέρεις; Έτσι μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν και νέες θέσεις εργασίας. Μπορεί επίσης και όλοι αυτοί που παλεύουν για τα κεκτημένα να αναγκαστούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα προσόντα και τα ταλέντα που τους έδωσε ο Θεός και που τώρα πηγαίνουν στράφι, για να κάνουν και αυτοί κάτι δημιουργικό για την κοινωνία και την Ελλάδα. Εκτός κι αν θέλουμε όλοι να καθόμαστε όλη την ημέρα κάτω από τον ήλιο με καφέ και τσιγάρο. Δεν λέω ωραίο είναι, αλλά μετά ας μην παραπονιόμαστε που μας χαρακτηρίζουν οι Βόρειοι PIGS (η Ιρλανδία σ' αυτό τη γλιτώνει, δεν είναι μεσογειακή χώρα).


----------



## anef (Feb 19, 2010)

Το όλο πράγμα, να σου πω την αλήθεια Ambrose, μου θυμίζει κοκορομαχία. Μπορείς να επιλέξεις να αφήσεις σταθερά την κάμερα στην αρένα και να είσαι υπέρ του κόκορα που έτρωγε περισσότερα ψίχουλα απ' τ' αφεντικό του και ζούσε σχετικά καλά ή του άλλου που ήταν πιο νηστικός και πεινασμένος. Μπορείς όμως να επιλέξεις να τραβήξεις λίγο την κάμερα και να δεις και αυτούς που στοιχηματίζουν και βγάζουν λεφτά απ' τις κοκορομαχίες. Και φυσικά μπορείς να πας κι ακόμα πιο πίσω για ν' ανοίξεις κι άλλο το πλάνο, μέχρι να γκρεμοτσακιστείς :)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 19, 2010)

Από τις κοκορομαχίες στα PIGS στη λάσπη, ο δρόμος δεν είναι πολύ μακρύς, anef. Έχεις δίκιο όμως, η πόλωση δεν βοηθάει. Αλλά νομίζω ότι αν κάτι στην Ελλάδα έχει τραβηχτεί πραγματικά στα άκρα και αυτό σε βάρος της ανάπτυξης και της ευημερίας του συνόλου είναι το κράτος ως θεός και μπαμπάς/μαμά συνάμα. Σε μια χώρα όπως η Αμερική που μια χούφτα ανθρώπων έχει θησαυρίσει από τις κοκκορομαχίες, θα το δεχόμουνα αυτό που λες (κρατική υποστήριξη, η οποία παρεμπιπτόντως δόθηκε και τα φάγανε, τι μού θυμίζει...) Εδώ πέρα όμως εμείς δεν παράγουμε τίποτα. Ποιοι είναι οι δυνατοί τομείς της Ελληνικής οικονομίας. Είναι ο τουρισμός, ας πούμε; Κανονικά, έπρεπε σε αυτό να δίνουμε μαθήματα στους ξένους. Τώρα, θα έπρεπε να είχαμε ντοκτορά στο αντικείμενο. Αντί αυτού, μας δίνουν αυτοί. Μην αναφέρω τους Τούρκους και τον δικό τους τουρισμό. 

Κι επειδή πενία τέχνας κατεργάζεται, συν το ότι τα μυαλά και οι δομές δεν φαίνεται να αλλάζουν εύκολα, ειλικρινά έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο με τον πάτο και την καταστροφή θα έρθει η αλλαγή. Από εκεί και πέρα, είναι αλήθεια ότι στον κόσμο υπάρχει μια ελίτ, μια χούφτα ανθρώπων (βλ. βιντεάκι) που θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους υπεράνω όλων των άλλων και θέλουν να ξεζουμίσουν τα πάντα και τους πάντες για να έχουν την απόλυτη δύναμη (βλ. την κατασκευασμένη οικονομική κρίση, την παγκόσμια τοκογλυφία aka τραπεζικό σύστημα, τα παιχνίδια που έγιναν με τα εμβόλια και τη γρίππη, εταιρείες σαν την Monsanto που θέλουν (και το καταφέρνουν) να ελέγχουν την παγκόσμια παραγωγή τροφής!) Αυτό όμως δεν μας απαλλάσσει από τις ευθύνες μας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

Δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία μέσα μου ό,τι για τα δεινά μας φταίει το ελληνικό κράτος, αυτός ο καθρέφτης της κοινωνίας μας. Το απρόσωπο κράτος, ο Λεβιάθαν, οι πολιτικοί των κυβερνήσεων που έπαιρναν αποφάσεις, οι πολιτικοί των αντιπολιτεύσεων λιγότερο, όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι αποκάτω, ατομικά και με τον τρόπο που εκφράζονταν συλλογικά. Όλοι αυτοί μαζί, θα μπορούσαν να μας έχουν κάνει μια ζηλευτή χώρα (ρομαντικό μεν, εύκολο να το λες — αλλά θα μπορούσαν) ή αυτό που βλέπουμε σήμερα. Οι εργοδότες δεν κυκλοφορούν με αγιαστούρα, ξέρουμε τι θέλουν και δουλειά του κράτους ήταν να τους αξιοποιεί και να τους κουμαντάρει σωστά, να τους καθοδηγεί ή να τους συνετίζει. Τι θα κάνουμε τώρα; Θα περιμένουμε πότε θα αγιάσουν οι εργοδότες; Ή θα απαιτήσουμε να συνέλθει το ελληνικό κράτος και να λειτουργήσει ολόκληρο σαν καλοδουλεμένη μηχανή; Δεν εννοώ ότι θα είναι εύκολη δουλειά. Αλλά προφανώς από εκεί πρέπει να αρχίσει η δουλειά και δεν ωφελεί να αλληθωρίζουμε. Πρώτα κάποιοι τομείς της κρατικής μηχανής θα πρέπει να αποτελέσουν τα πρότυπα παραγωγικότητας (παραγωγικότητα δεν σημαίνει στύψιμο των εργαζομένων) για τους υπόλοιπους τομείς, αλλά ακόμα και για την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει κοινή σημαία _όλων_ των πολιτικών παρατάξεων.

Στην Ευρώπη, όπου δεν μπορούμε πια να υποτιμούμε τη δραχμή για να γινόμαστε πιο ανταγωνιστικοί, θα ζητηθεί να κόψουμε το λαιμό μας τους μισθούς μας για να πετύχουμε την ανταγωνιστικότητα. Άλλωστε, μακροπρόθεσμα και ευρύτερα, κάποιοι εργοδότες θα ήθελαν να μειωθούν οι μισθοί σε όλη την Ευρώπη, και κάποιοι να υποτιμηθεί και το ευρώ. Αν δεν θέλουμε να γίνουμε πιο ανταγωνιστικοί επειδή θα έχουμε γίνει απλώς φτηνότεροι (και φτωχότεροι), θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε πιο σοβαρά το σκέλος της παραγωγικότητας και ό,τι σημαίνει αυτό. Αυτά είναι απλά μαθηματικά της οικονομίας, δεν χωράει ιδεολογία σ’ αυτά. Είναι αναμφίβολα σημαντικές οι σχέσεις εργασίας-κεφαλαίου. Όπως ωστόσο κι αν είναι αυτές, υπάρχουν κάποιες αρχές στη διαχείριση των εγχώριων οικονομικών σου και στις διεθνείς οικονομικές σχέσεις που, όταν τις αγνοείς, απλώς γίνεσαι φτωχότερος και εν τέλει άθυρμα στα χέρια των διεθνών πιστοδοτών σου. Που επίσης δεν φημίζονται για τις αγιαστούρες τους.

Πραγματικά, πρέπει να δούμε τη συνολική εικόνα και χωρίς παραμορφωτικούς φακούς. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε τον άνθρωπο για να υπηρετήσουμε τους αριθμούς και τα πλάνα. Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να υπηρετούμε τον άνθρωπο βραχυπρόθεσμα — ψηφοθηρικά, θωπευτικά, κολακευτικά, για το κομματικό ή ιδεολογικό συμφέρον μας εν τέλει. Αυτό το βραχυπρόθεσμο μάς έχει ξεκάνει. Και νά που τώρα μας ζητάνε οι τρελοί τα μπαλώματα δεκαετιών να τα διορθώσουμε μέσα σε δυο-τρία χρόνια. Ε, να προσέξουν μη σκιστεί εντελώς η κουρελού.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

The Greek crisis could be the Trojan horse that leads Europe toward deeper political integration. One can only hope.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 20, 2010)

Χρεοκοπεί η Ελλάδα ή η ΕΕ; (Γ. Δελαστίκ)

Χρεοκοπεί άραγε μια χώρα όταν επί σειρά ετών έχει ελλείμματα; Ναι, είναι η απάντηση που προσπαθούν να υποβάλουν. Οχι, είναι η σωστή απάντηση. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν αρκούν τα ελλείμματα για να οδηγηθεί μια χώρα σε χρεοκοπία.

Για του λόγου το αληθές, ας δούμε τι γίνεται στις οικονομικές υπερδυνάμεις του πλανήτη - την ευρωζώνη, τις ΗΠΑ, την Ιαπωνία.

Και οι τρεις, ολόκληρη τη δεκαετία 2001 - 2010 (εννοείται ότι για το 2010 αναφερόμαστε σε προβλέψεις) είχαν ελλείμματα και μόνο ελλείμματα και τα δέκα ανεξαιρέτως συνεχή χρόνια!

Η ευρωζώνη 6,6% για το 2010 και 6,2% για το 2009, αλλά και 2,5% το 2002 ή 3% το 2003.

Πολύ χειρότερη η κατάσταση στις ΗΠΑ: έλλειμμα 10% το 2010 και 12,5% το 2009 ή 5,9% το 2008. Επίσης 3,7% το 2002 και 4,8% το 2003.

Στην Ιαπωνία απερίγραπτα χειρότερα τα πράγματα: έλλειμμα 8% το 2002 και επίσης 8% το 2003, αλλά και 5,8% το 2008 και 10,5% το 2009 ή 10,2% το 2010! Για ολόκληρη τη δεκαετία, τα ελλείμματα της Ιαπωνίας ήταν σαφώς χειρότερα από αυτά της Ελλάδας!

Ναι, λένε κάποιοι, όμως η Ελλάδα δεν έχει μόνο υψηλά ελλείμματα έχει και υψηλό δημόσιο χρέος. Η Ιαπωνία να δείτε! Στο 135,4% (!) του ΑΕΠ της βρισκόταν το δημόσιο χρέος της ήδη από το 2000 και καθόλου δεν έχει μειωθεί στη διάρκεια της δεκαετίας. Αντιθέτως έχει εκτοξευθεί στο 197,2% (!), όταν το ελληνικό δημόσιο χρέος ήταν 112,6% το 2009 και εκτιμάται ότι θα φτάσει στο 125% το 2010.

Επειτα, ο περιορισμός της συζήτησης στο δημόσιο χρέος δεν επιτρέπει την πλήρη απεικόνιση της κατάστασης.

Αν επεκτείνουμε την ανάλυση στο συνολικό χρέος κάθε χώρας (το σύνολο του ποσού δηλαδή που έχει δανειστεί το κράτος, οι επιχειρήσεις και οι ιδιώτες, άρα δημόσιο συν ιδιωτικό χρέος), η εικόνα αλλάζει εντυπωσιακά.

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του Διεθνούς Νομισματικού Ταμείου, το συνολικό χρέος της Ελλάδας είναι στο ύψος του 179% του ΑΕΠ. Εξαιρετικά υψηλό, μπορεί να νομίσει κανείς. Ισως, αλλά ο μέσος όρος της ΕΕ είναι... 175%! Ιδιο δηλαδή με της Ελλάδας.

Στο συνολικό χρέος δε καθόλου «πρωταθλήτρια» της ευρωζώνης δεν είναι η Ελλάδα. Την ξεπερνούν η Ολλανδία (!) με 234%, η Ιρλανδία με 222%, το Βέλγιο με 219%, η Ισπανία με 207%, η Πορτογαλία με 197%, η Ιταλία με 194% και πάει λέγοντας.

Εντυπωσιακά στοιχεία προκύπτουν επίσης όταν ασχοληθεί κανείς με το εξωτερικό χρέος μιας χώρας (πόσα χρωστούν δηλαδή το κράτος, οι επιχειρήσεις και οι ιδιώτες μιας χώρας σε ξένες τράπεζες, δεδομένου ότι πάντα ένα τμήμα του χρέους αναφέρεται σε τράπεζες της ίδιας της χώρας).

Περιορίζοντας το δείγμα στις βαλλόμενες μεσογειακές χώρες (Ελλάδα, Πορτογαλία, Ισπανία) και στην Ιρλανδία, η οποία ως... χώρα-φούσκα του νεοφιλελευθερισμού έχει συρρικνωμένο σχετικά δημόσιο χρέος αλλά αστρονομικό χρέος επιχειρήσεων και ιδιωτών, προκύπτει μια εντελώς διαφορετική κατάταξη αυτών των χωρών.

Στο εξωτερικό χρέος, λοιπόν, διαπιστώνουμε ότι η Ιρλανδία χρωστάει στους ξένους το... 414% του ΑΕΠ της και η Πορτογαλία το 130% του δικού της ΑΕΠ. 

Σε σαφώς καλύτερη μοίρα βρίσκονται η Ελλάδα με 89,5% του ΑΕΠ και η Ισπανία με 80% βάσει των στοιχείων που δίνει η γερμανική εφημερίδα «Φράνκφουρτερ Αλγκεμάινε».


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2010)

Φτου κι απ' την αρχή τρίτη φορά γιατί τις δύο προηγούμενες με το που πάτησα σενδ μου έβγαλε ερρορ και χάθηκε το μήνυμά μου. 

Συνοπτικά:
Ας μην κατηγορούμε όποιον είδε φως και μπήκε. Αντί να κοιτάμε γιατί οι Έλληνες επιθυμούν να εργαστούν στο δημόσιο ας κοιτάξουμε γιατί κάποιοι έλληνες ΔΕΝ επιθυμούν να εργαστούν στο δημόσιο, κι ας φροντίσουμε να διδαχτούμε από αυτούς. Ξέρω κόσμο που παραιτήθηκε από πολύ καλές δουλειές του δημοσίου για πολύ καλές δουλειές στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. όμως δεν είναι και τόσες πολλές οι καλές δουλειές στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. 
Επίσης: στο ΗΒ, αλλά και αλλού, οι μισθοί υπολογίζονται σαν μικτά ετήσια. Οι διαπραγματεύσεις γίνονται με αυτά. Ο εργοδότης δεν έχει να σκάει για το πόσα παίρνει ο εργαζόμενος στο χέρι, μόνο για το τι φεύγει από την τσέπη του. Αν το δούμε έτσι ξαφνικά χάνεται η δικαιολογία "μας χαρατσώνει το ΙΚΑ", γιατί οι εργοδοτικές εισφορές είναι μέρος του μισθού που δίνει ο εργοδότης. 
Επίσης, προσπαθούσα κάποτε να εξηγήσω σε κάτι Άγγλους το δώρο Χριστουγέννων και είπαν: δηλαδή αντί να πηγαίνει το ετήσιο δια 12 πάει δια 14. Είναι κι αυτή μια οπτική γωνία!

Επίσης, Αμβρόσιε, ίσως δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητό ότι θα χαρατσωθούμε για να ξεχρεωθούμε, όχι για να φτιάξουμε καλύτερη Ελλάδα. Τα έξτρα έσοδα θα πληρώνουν χρέη και δεν θα επενδύονται για να υπάρξουν στο μέλλον δουλειές και για έργα υποδομής. Δηλαδή σε λίγα χρόνια θα είμαστε ξεχρεωμένοι αλλά χρεοκοπημένοι σαν κράτος και θα πρέπει να δανειστούμε για να φτιαχτούμε. Λιτότητα χωρίς αντίκρυσμα. 
Και (τσίου/Δελαστίκ), τα κράτη μπορούν και από υποχρεώσεις να απαλλαγούν και διεθνείς αποφάσεις να γράφουν στα παλιά τους παπούτσια. Αρκεί να το θέλουν. Επιπλέον το 60%-3% της Ευρωζώνης είναι τυχαίος αριθμός χωρίς οικονομική αξία. Γιατί όχι 0% και 0%;

Btw, χτες έβλεπα στις ειδήσεις ότι η Γαλλία έχει χρέος 85% και έλλειμμα 8%. Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα είναι υπό επιτήρηση σύντομα. 

Ένα ζήτημα που ίσως δεν σκέφτονται οι νεαροί του άρθρου της Αλεξάνδρας είναι ότι στη ζυγαριά έχει
μπει η κρατική πρόνοια διεθνώς. Η οποία στην Ελλάδα περιορίζεται σε μισθούς και συντάξεις, αλλά γενικά περιλαμβάνει κι άλλες παροχές.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 22, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, προσπαθούσα κάποτε να εξηγήσω σε κάτι Άγγλους το δώρο Χριστουγέννων και είπαν: δηλαδή αντί να πηγαίνει το ετήσιο δια 12 πάει δια 14. Είναι κι αυτή μια οπτική γωνία!



Μα φυσικά. Έτσι υπολογίζεται το εισόδημα κι έτσι και ο φόρος. 



SBE said:


> Επίσης, Αμβρόσιε, ίσως δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητό ότι θα χαρατσωθούμε για να ξεχρεωθούμε, όχι για να φτιάξουμε καλύτερη Ελλάδα.



Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι καταλαβαίνω γιατί μού το λες αυτό, αλλά αυτό που μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητό είναι ότι ο δανεισμός και το χρέος δεν είναι κάτι παραπάνω από οικονομικά μεγέθη. Το ζήτημα είναι τι παράγουμε, τι προσφέρουμε, ποιος το θέλει και τι πληρώνει γι' αυτό. Καλύτερη Ελλάδα δεν πρόκειται να φτιάξουμε όταν το 50% του προϋπολογισμού είναι για τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μα φυσικά. Έτσι υπολογίζεται το εισόδημα κι έτσι και ο φόρος.



Που σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι δώρο, χάρισμα, μπόνους, επιδότηση κλπ, αλλά τρόπος παροχής του μισθού. Που σημαίνει ότι κόψιμο του δώρου είναι μείωση μισθού κατά 15% περίπου κι όχι κόψιμο των έξτρα. Το μόνο που κάνει το ότι παίρνεις κάτι παραπάνω τα Χριστούγεννα είναι η τόνωση του λιανικού εμπορίου στο τέλος της χρονιάς. 



Ambrose said:


> Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι καταλαβαίνω γιατί μού το λες αυτό, αλλά αυτό που μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητό είναι ότι ο δανεισμός και το χρέος δεν είναι κάτι παραπάνω από οικονομικά μεγέθη. Το ζήτημα είναι τι παράγουμε, τι προσφέρουμε, ποιος το θέλει και τι πληρώνει γι' αυτό. Καλύτερη Ελλάδα δεν πρόκειται να φτιάξουμε όταν το 50% του προϋπολογισμού είναι για τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους.



Επειδή αναφέρθηκες σε ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, ανάπτυξη κλπ, που ίσως έρθει. 
Καλύτερη Ελλάδα δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε για πολλούς λόγους. 
Πρώτα πρώτα δεν πρόκειται να γίνουμε Ιρλανδία, γιατί δεν έχουμε το πλεονέκτημα της γλώσσας (και ίσως έχουμε λίγο πιο πολύ μυαλό). 
Δεν έχουμε το βιοτικό επίπεδο που θα προσελκύσει ξένες επενδύσεις λόγω φτηνών εργατικών χεριών, ούτε θα θέλαμε κάτι τέτοιο. 
Δεν έχουμε κάποια βιομηχανία που να μας οδηγεί κάπου. 
Δεν κάνουμε ποτέ τίποτα οργανωμένο, ούτε γίνεται ποτέ καμιά μελέτη για να δούμε πού θα είμαστε σε λίγα χρόνια ώστε να προετοιμαστούμε.
Οι επιχειρηματίες μας είναι είτε στυγνοί εκμεταλλευτές είτε άσχετοι που παρασύρονται από κάθε νεοτερισμό χωρίς την μελέτη που προανέφερα. Ελάχιστοι είναι επαγγελματίες, και φυσικά φταίει και το προσωπικό γι' αυτό. 
Πώς θα αλλάξουν τα μυαλά μας;


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2010)

Και ακολουθώντας το σύνδεσμό στο σχόλιο του Τσιουτσιου εδώ διαβάζω:

_H Γερμανία στοχεύει στη ενίσχυση του πολιτικού και οικονομικού της ρόλου στις χώρες του Nότου, αλλά θέλει να το κάνει με τον δικό της τρόπο. Yψηλόβαθμο κυβερνητικό στέλεχος εκτιμά ότι πρώτα θα σπρώξουν την Eλλάδα σε οικονομική ασφυξία και μακροχρόνια ύφεση μέσω των μέτρων που προτείνουν και στη συνέχεια, εφόσον προκύψει πρόβλημα δανεισμού, θα μας ... σώσουν. _

Περίεργο, εγώ χωρίς να είμαι υψηλόβαθμο κυβερνητικό στέλεχος και χωρίς να το εξειδικεύω για τη Γερμανία, αλλά όλη την ΕΕ, πάνω κάτω τα ίδια έχω πει εκατό φορές. 

Εντωμεταξύ χτες πήρε το μάτι μου στο Αλ Τζαζίρα ρεπορτάζ από κάπου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας (Πλατεία Κοτζιά ίσως) με τον ρεπόρτερ να στέκεται έξω από ένα ξενοίκιαστο μαγαζί και να μας λέει ότι αυτή η εικόνα εγκατάλειψης έχει γίνει πολύ συνηθισμένη στην Ελλάδα, λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης. 
Για σταθείτε ρε παιδιά, εδώ τα Χριστούγεννα που ήμουνα εκεί δεν πήρα χαμπάρι, τι πρόλαβε να αλλάξει σε ενάμιση μήνα;


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2010)

Επειδή σε όλα πρέπει να υπάρχει και λίγο σερσέ λα φαμ... ;)

The Woman Behind Greece's Debt Deal


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 23, 2010)

Τώρα που επιστρατεύσανε και τον Μπόνο, έχουμε ελπίδα... χαχαχ 

(προφανώς και είναι το πρόωρο πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο της χρονιάς)


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2010)

Όπως τονίζει σε σχετική της ανακοίνωση η ΓΣΕΕ, «η απεργία και τα συλλαλητήρια των εργαζομένων θα στείλουν ισχυρό μήνυμα αντίστασης και διαμαρτυρίας στην κυβέρνηση, στην Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή και στους νεοφιλελεύθερους 'αναλυτές', οι οποίοι στο όνομα της κρίσης και των δημοσιονομικών προβλημάτων της χώρας σχεδιάζουν και προωθούν την κατάργηση κάθε εργασιακού, οικονομικού και ασφαλιστικού μας δικαιώματος». 
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1109076&lngDtrID=244

Ευτυχώς που είναι ηχηρό το μήνυμα, γιατί, αφού φροντίζουν κάθε φορά να απεργούν και όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι, το μήνυμα μεταφέρεται με ταμ-ταμ. Πάω λοιπόν στο BBC κι εγώ να ενημερωθώ.
Εδώ, στο πλάι της σελίδας μιλάει για _Violent clashes in Greek strike_. Δεν λέει τίποτα για _violent_ ο τίτλος της κανονικής σελίδας, ενώ το βιντεάκι θυμίζει καβγάδες σε παιδική χαρά. Ακόμα πιο εντυπωσιακός είναι ο τίτλος αυτής της σελίδας: «Greece's 'Soviet-style' economy» (Άντε, θα ηρεμήσει και η κ. Παπαρήγα.)


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ακόμα πιο εντυπωσιακός είναι ο τίτλος αυτής της σελίδας: «Greece's 'Soviet-style' economy» (Άντε, θα ηρεμήσει και η κ. Παπαρήγα.)


 
Θα έλεγα ότι πιο εντυπωσιακό είναι το ότι παίρνει συνέντευξη από Έλληνα "ειδικό" που λέει ότι η ελληνική οικονομία είναι σχεδόν σοβιετική. 

Τις προάλλες είδα στη WSJ νομίζω, γράμμα διευθυντή της Άλφα, ο οποίος έλεγε μεταξύ άλλων ότι το κράτος στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς κατά τη γνώμη του ιδιοκτήτης των νοσοκομείων, του ταχυδρομείου, της δημόσιας συγκοινωνίας κλπκλπ και ότι η μόνη λύση είναι να τα πουλήσει όλα. Υποθέτω εννοούσε να του τα πουλήσει όλα σε τιμή ευκαιρίας. 
Και καλά ρε παιδιά, άμα το κράτος πουλήσει όλα τα δημόσια νοσοκομεία, τότε να καταργήσουμε την παροχή υγείας. Μετά όμως τι εισφορές θα μας ζητάνε; 
Κι όλοι αυτοί είναι αφεντικά και παίρνουν αποφάσεις...


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2010)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν αυτό κολλάει πιο πολύ εδώ ή στο νήμα για το γερμανικό τύπο, αλλά το βάζω εδώ κι άμα είναι μετακινήστε το. 
Άρθρο από τη Γκάρντιαν της γνωστής μπουρδολόγου Έλενας Σμιθ σχετικά με το ότι η οικονομική κρίση έχει οδηγήσει την Ελλάδα σε εγκατάλειψη της πολιτιστικής της κληρονομιάς, τα αρχαία καταστρέφονται γιατί πεινάμε κλπκλπ (υποθέτω η παρακμή αυτή ξεκίνησε πολύ πρόσφατα, αφού πριν μερικούς μήνες είχαμε ακόμα εγκαίνια μουσείων κλπ). Εδώ το άρθρο.. Βεβαίως το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του άρθρου ασχολείται με παλαιότερα προβλήματα του πολιτισμού, που απλά δείχνει ότι δεν είναι νέο φρούτο, αποτέλεσμα της οικονομικής κρίσης κλπκλπ, αλλά αυτά είναι για δυνατούς λύτες. 
Ενδιαφέρον βρήκα όμως και ένα σχόλιο από τα Νέα (24/2) όπου έλεγε η σχολιάστρια ότι την παίρνουν τηλέφωνο οι ξένοι ανταποκριτές και τη ρωτάνε πως έγινε η Ελλάδα κρανίου τόπος στα πολιτιστικά από τότε που ξεκίνησε η οικονομική κρίση. 
Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου, αλλά δυστυχώς η αναζήτηση στα νέα είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολη και δεν μπορώ να το βρω.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2010)

Και μια νηφάλια ανάλυση από το Newsweek:
The Real Greek Tragedy
Why this is just the opening act.

By Robert J. Samuelson | NEWSWEEK 
Published Feb 19, 2010
From the magazine issue dated Mar 1, 2010

It would be possible in other circumstances to disregard the ongoing story of Greece and its debts as a tedious tale of financial markets. But there's much more to it than that. What's happening in Greece speaks to two larger issues that affect hundreds of millions of people everywhere: the future of the welfare state and the fate of Europe's single currency, the euro. The meaning of Greece transcends high finance.

Every advanced society, including the United States, has a welfare state. Though details differ, their purposes are similar: to support the unemployed, poor, and aged. All face similar problems: burgeoning costs as populations age, an overreliance on debt financing, and pressures to reduce borrowing that create parallel pressures to cut welfare spending. High debt and the welfare state are at odds. It's an open question whether the collision will cause social and economic turmoil.

Greece seems the opening act in this drama; already, its budget problems have spawned street protests. By the numbers, Greece's plight is acute. In 2009, its government debt—basically, the sum of past annual deficits—was 113 percent of its economy (gross domestic product, or GDP). The budget deficit for 2009 was 12.7 percent of GDP. Two thirds of the debt is owed to foreigners, reports the Institute of International Finance.

The crisis originated in fears that Greece wouldn't be able to refinance almost €17 billion of bonds (about $23 billion) maturing in April and May, says the IIF's Jeffrey Anderson. If lenders balked, Greece would default on its bonds. A default would inflict losses on banks and other investors. By itself, this wouldn't be calamitous, because Greece is small (population: 11 million). But a Greek default could undermine market confidence in other euro countries' ability to service their debts. Serial defaults would threaten the global economic recovery. Most often mentioned are Spain, Portugal, and Ireland.

Preventing that is what the 16 euro countries, led by France and Germany, are now debating. Greece's adoption of the euro contributed to the crisis. For years, it enabled Greece to borrow at low interest rates, because the prevailing assumption was that the euro bloc wouldn't allow one of its members to default. It would be rescued by the others.

But in practice, a bailout is proving hugely controversial. If Greece is aided, won't other countries demand—or require—rescues? Is this possible, considering that even France and Germany have high debts and that a Greek bailout is unpopular, especially in Germany? One way to mute the problems is for Greece to embrace a harsh austerity that reduces its borrowing. Greece has already pledged to cut government workers and to raise taxes on alcohol, tobacco, and fuel. The other euro countries want more. Their dilemma is that either rescuing or abandoning Greece is a gamble.

To some economists, the dire situation makes default inevitable, though it may be a few years away. The required austerity would be too punishing, says Desmond Lachman of the American Enterprise Institute. Greece would need spending cuts and tax increases equal to 10 percent of GDP, he says. The resulting savage recession would worsen the existing unemployment rate of about 10 percent. "No sane country is going to accept that," says Lachman. Greece may get a temporary rescue, he thinks, but will someday miss debt payments and might revert to its old currency (the drachma).

Conceived as a way to unite Europe, the euro increasingly fosters conflict. No one wants Greece to default, but no one wants to pay the price of prevention. With its own currency, Lachman thinks, Greece will pursue depreciation to spur exports and economic revival. If other countries dump the euro, currency wars could ensue. But the threat to the euro bloc ultimately stems from an overcommitted welfare state. Greece's situation is so difficult because a low birthrate and a rapidly graying population automatically increase old-age assistance even as the government tries to cut total spending. At issue is the viability of its present welfare state.

Almost every advanced country—the United States, Britain, Germany, Italy, France, Japan, Belgium, and others—faces some combination of huge budget deficits, high debts, aging populations, and political paralysis. It's an unstable mix. The unpleasant choices now confronting Greece await most wealthy nations, even if they pretend otherwise.

Robert Samuelson is also the author of The Great Inflation and Its Aftermath: The Past and Future of American Affluence and Untruth: Why the Conventional Wisdom Is (Almost Always) Wrong.

Find this article at http://www.newsweek.com/id/233880​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2010)

The Silver Lining to Greece's Woes 
άρθρο του Ζακ Αταλί στη Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς

σε μετάφραση, σήμερα στην Καθημερινή:
Μαμή της ευρωπαϊκής ολοκλήρωσης η Ελλάδα

(αν το καταφέρουμε κι αυτό, θα μας πληρώνουν για αιώνες...)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> But the threat to the euro bloc ultimately stems from an overcommitted welfare state. Greece's situation is so difficult because a low birthrate and a rapidly graying population automatically increase old-age assistance even as the government tries to cut total spending. At issue is the viability of its present welfare state.



Αυτό ακριβώς είναι που με ανησυχεί: ο χαρακτηρισμός του κράτους πρόνοιας ως overcommitted. Λαμβάνει συνεχώς επιθέσεις εδώ και καιρό, ενώ δεν είναι λίγες οι φωνές σε όλη την Ευρώπη που μιλάνε για παράταση του εργάσιμου βίου. Ταυτόχρονα, από τη μία όλη η Ευρώπη χρειάζεται νεανικό εργατικό δυναμικό και πληθυσμό, αλλά από την άλλη δεν ξέρει τι να κάνει με τις μάζες που την κατακλύζουν από την Ανατολή.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2010)

Ίσως το πρόβλημα, Αμβρόσιε, είναι ότι οι μάζες από την Ανατολή που αναφέρεις δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα παραπάνω από μια προσωρινή ανάπαυλα. Οι περισσότεροι νόμιμοι δουλεύουν σε δουλειές χαμηλοπληρωμένες και χαμηλοφορολογημένες, ενώ μέρος των εισοδημάτων τους φεύγει από τη χώρα υποδοχής. Και φυσικά δε δίνουν μόνο, ζητάνε κι αυτοί πρόνοια, συντάξεις κλπ. Κι όταν θα γεράσουν θα χρειαζόμαστε κι άλλους να πληρώνουν τις συντάξεις αυτών, δεν υπάρχει έξοδος από το φαύλο κύκλο. 

Από την άλλη, το υπάρχον σύστημα θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει κάπως, αλλά όπως λες κι εσύ, το κράτος πρόνοιας βάλλεται από παντού τα τελευταία χρόνια. Τόσο πολύ που τελικά αναρωτιέμαι αν το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το κράτος πρόνοιας αλλά η απροθυμία να το στηρίξουμε. Δεν ξέρω αν και στη Σουηδία φωνάζουν για το σύστημα πρόνοιας όπως αλλού, αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν δεν έχουν πρόβλημα γιατί δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

Οι μάζες από την Ανατολή εγώ πιστεύω ότι μπορούν να τονώσουν τους γηρασμένους πληθυσμούς. Το ίδιο έγινε και με την καταστροφή της Σμύρνης και τους "τουρκόσπορους". Οπότε, γιατί είναι προσωρινή η ανάπαυλα; Είναι σαφές ότι βοηθούν από πάρα πολλές απόψεις. Και το σύστημα πρόνοιας και την οικονομία. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, ούτε εγώ έχω καταλάβει τι ζόρι τραβάνε με το σύστημα πρόνοιας. Πληρώνουμε τρελά λεφτά γι' αυτό. Και στην Ελλάδα που έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα υπογεννητικότητας να το καταλάβω. Στη Γαλλία και την Αγγλία όμως;


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2010)

Το ζήτημα της μετανάστευσης ανήκει σε άλλο νήμα, οπότε δεν το σχολιάζω. Για το σύστημα πρόνοιας δεν ξερω τι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, αλλα για την Αγγλία μια που την αναφέρεις, υπάρχει εξήγηση: ο κόσμος δεν αισθάνεται ότι ανήκει σε κοινωνία που χρειάζεται και να δίνεις και να παίρνεις. Στα ντοκυμανταιρ της σειράς Century of the self είχε μια πολύ καλή ανάλυση των focus group που είχε χρησιμοποιήσει ο Μπλαιρ προεκλογικά το '97. Νομίζω είναι σε αυτό το απόσπασμα (από το 3΄00 και μετά):


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2010)

Γράψε λάθος, είναι εδώ.http://www.youtube.com/watch#v=SYNuPs_YazU&feature=related Αλλά το προηγούμενο βοηθάει για να καταλαβεις κι αυτό.[/URL+

What people want is nothing more than satisfying themselves....
The desires of the aspirational classes shape policy klpklp


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 4, 2010)

Χωρίς να λέει και τίποτα καινούριο το άρθρο, είναι χρήσιμο για να μαθαίνουν οι παλιοί και να θυμούνται οι νεώτεροι
*
Αποσταθεροποιεί η Ελλάδα την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση;*

Ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης: 03/03/2010

Του ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΥ

Δεν είναι αυτή καθεαυτή η περίπτωση της Ελλάδας εκείνη που προκαλεί αποσταθεροποίηση της Ε.Ε./ Ευρωζώνης αλλά, ότι η κατάσταση της Ελλάδας είναι εκείνη που, απλώς, αναδεικνύει με δραματικό τρόπο την ανορθολογική, την παθογενή θεμελίωση της σημερινής Ε.Ε.

Η χρεωκοπία, η κατάρρευση της ελληνικής οικονομίας στο φόντο της διεθνούς καπιταλιστικής οικονομικής κρίσης ανέδειξε με δραματικό τρόπο τις παθογένειες του κοινωνικοοικονομικού μοντέλου που οικοδομήθηκε στη χώρα ύστερα από τη μεταπολίτευση. Μοντέλο που συνειδητά, συστηματικά και μεθοδευμένα εξέθρεψαν τα κόμματα του ΠΑΣΟΚ και της Ν.Δ. που κυβέρνησαν τη χώρα, μαζί με την επιχειρηματική ολιγαρχία, τους μεγάλους προμηθευτές του δημοσίου, τους διοικητές των ΔΕΚΟ, και γενικά τα ισχυρά λόμπι, την ανώτατη νομενκλατούρα του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα (διοικητικά συμβούλια εταιρειών του δημοσίου, συνεταιρισμών σε ανώτατο επίπεδο, ‘επιτροπές’, κυβερνητικοί συνδικαλιστές….). Το εν λόγω μοντέλο χαρακτηριζόταν -ειδικά και περιοριστικά για το θέμα στο οποίο κυρίως εστιάζουμε στο σημείωμα αυτό - από :

Τεράστιες οικονομικές ανισότητες μεταξύ τάξεων και στρωμάτων καθώς και παράλογες εισοδηματικές ανισότητες μεταξύ των διαφόρων κατηγοριών εργαζομένων. Μάλιστα, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε η σύνθετη, υψηλής εξειδίκευσης εργασία να αμείβεται ουσιωδώς χαμηλότερα από την απλή, ανειδίκευτη ή χαμηλής ειδίκευσης εργασία. Η ίδια λογική των κραυγαλέων ανισοτήτων θεμελίωσε και το συνταξιοδοτικό σύστημα έτσι ώστε η άνιση σχέση υψηλότερης / χαμηλότερης σύνταξης να είναι πρωτοφανής σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο. Το κορυφαίο, ωστόσο, ήταν η πλήρης παράδοση του δημοσίου στους προμηθευτές του δημοσίου και τους κατασκευαστές των μεγάλων έργων που κυριολεκτικά στράγγισαν με κάθε τρόπο και με την πλήρη συνενοχή των κυβερνώντων τα δημόσια ταμεία.

Θεμελίωση ενός φορολογικού συστήματος, επίσης, ακραία άνισου και προκλητικού με ουσιαστική φορολογική ασυλία του πλούτου και απίστευτη απομύζηση των εισοδημάτων από εργασία (φοροαπαλλαγές, φοροαποφυγή, φοροκλοπή, σχέση άμεσων/έμμεσων φόρων, μη τιμαριθμοποίηση κλιμακίων, κ.λπ.). Μάλιστα, κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του, το σύστημα αυτό είχε ενδυθεί ενδυμασία …νόμιμη! Έτσι θεμελιώθηκε η μεγαλύτερη παραοικονομία στην Ε.Ε., πλούτιζε άνομα ή νόμιμα, πάντως αθέμιτα, η οικονομική ολιγαρχία και όχι μόνο, ενώ ταυτόχρονα το δημόσιο φτώχαινε και αδυνατούσε να παίξει οποιονδήποτε σοβαρό κοινωνικό ρόλο (αναδιανομή, δημόσια αγαθά, πρόνοια, υγεία, παιδεία, ασφάλεια, κ.λπ.).

Κατασπατάληση του γλίσχρου δημοσίου χρήματος με όλους τους πιθανούς και απίθανους τρόπους για ίδιον όφελος των κυβερνώντων (με την ευρεία έννοια) καθώς και για εξασφάλιση της διαιώνισής τους στην εξουσία (ρουσφέτια, διαπλοκή, διαφθορά, πελατειακό σύστημα εν γένει). Έχοντας πλήρη συνείδηση της κατάχρησης που κατ’ εξακολούθηση διέπρατταν φρόντισαν να έχουν το ακαταδίωκτο θεσμικά και κοινοβουλευτικά κατοχυρωμένο.

Απόλυτη αντιπαραγωγική χρησιμοποίηση των πόρων που εισέρρεαν από την Ε.Ε. με αποτέλεσμα η συμμετοχή των πόρων αυτών στη διαμόρφωση του ΑΕΠ να είναι μηδαμινή, πάντως, μακράν χαμηλότερη στην Ε.Ε. (κάτω του 1%).

Καμιά αναπτυξιακή λογική στις επενδύσεις που περιορίζονταν σε έργα κατασκευών (και μάλιστα, εν πολλοίς, κατασκευών πολυτελείας για τους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες) χωρίς μέριμνα για τη μεταποίηση. Μάλιστα, έκαναν ό,τι ήταν δυνατόν να προωθήσουν την ιδιωτική κατανάλωση και τη ρεμούλα αντί να χρησιμοποιήσουν την ευκαιρία των χαμηλών επιτοκίων για παραγωγικές επενδύσεις και ανασυγκρότηση της παραγωγικής βάσης της χώρας.

Ταύτιση της ανταγωνιστικότητας με το χαμηλό κόστος εργασίας χωρίς καμιά εστίαση στις νέες τεχνολογίες, τις καινοτομίες, την ποιότητα, την εκπαίδευση και την έρευνα.

Ασύδοτη, ολιγοπωλιακή διάρθρωση των αγορών, αχαλίνωτη κερδοσκοπία σε βάρος παραγωγών και καταναλωτών, απουσία δικτύων διανομής και εμπορίας από τους παραγωγούς, απουσία ή απαξίωση ελεγκτικών μηχανισμών του κράτους.

Έτσι, η συνέπεια ήταν η οικονομία να υπονομευτεί μέχρι χρεωκοπίας, η πολιτική και το δημόσιο να υποταχθούν στην οικονομική ολιγαρχία, η κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία να γίνει κοινοβουλευτική ολιγαρχία και να συγκεντρωθεί ο πλούτος σε λίγα χέρια ενώ, αντίστοιχα, η φτώχεια να διαχυθεί στους πολλούς.

Στο σημείωμα αυτό δεν έχω σκοπό να αναφερθώ στα μέτρα της κυβέρνησης για την αποκατάσταση της δημοσιονομικής ισορροπίας, στο ποιος, κυρίως, θα πληρώσει, στην απουσία της αναπτυξιακής διάστασης, στην απουσία εναλλακτικής πρότασης της αριστεράς κ.λπ. Θα σχολιάσω μόνο και αποκλειστικά το ερώτημα αν η κατάσταση της ελληνικής οικονομίας (αλλά και των άλλων νότιων χωρών της Ε.Ε.) οδηγεί σε αποσταθεροποίηση της Ε.Ε. και της Ευρωζώνης ειδικότερα.

Υποστηρίζω ότι δεν είναι αυτή καθεαυτή η περίπτωση της Ελλάδας εκείνη που προκαλεί αποσταθεροποίηση της Ε.Ε./ Ευρωζώνης αλλά, ότι η κατάσταση της Ελλάδας είναι εκείνη που, απλώς, αναδεικνύει με δραματικό τρόπο την ανορθολογική, την παθογενή θεμελίωση της σημερινής Ε.Ε.

Ακριβώς, φαίνεται, πλέον, καθαρά ότι ένα κοινό νόμισμα χωρίς κοινή οικονομική πολιτική, στηρίζεται σε σαθρά θεμέλια. Μια Ε.Ε. που δεν θεμελιώνεται σε ομοσπονδιακή οργάνωση, σε πολιτική ένωση και κοινούς μηχανισμούς ελέγχου και παρέμβασης είναι μετέωρη. Μια Ε.Ε. στην οποία δεν υφίσταται η αλληλεγγύη του όλου και των μερών αλλά επικρατεί κυρίως ο παρτικιουλαρισμός, εκ των πραγμάτων, το γεγονός αυτό συνιστά υπονόμευση του ενιαίου χαρακτήρα της. Έτσι, στην πρώτη σοβαρή κρίση όλοι στρέφονται εναντίον όλων και ο καθένας φροντίζει για τον εαυτό του. Η ποικιλότητα των οικονομικών πολιτικών, η απουσία ενιαίων κεντρικών οργάνων, αναδεικνύουν τη ρηχότητα της ‘Ένωσης’, της ‘Ενοποίησης’, και την έκπτωσή της σε κοινή αγορά, σε ένα μεγάλο παζάρι. Σήμερα, φαίνεται πόσο σημαντική ήταν η συζήτηση για το αν έπρεπε να προηγηθεί το ‘βάθεμα’ της ενοποίησης και να ακολουθήσει η διεύρυνση ή αντίστροφα. Σήμερα, φαίνεται πόσο δικαιώνεται η θέση του βαθέματος έναντι της διεύρυνσης. Οι αποφάσεις για διεύρυνση χωρίς βάθεμα έχει υπονομεύσει αποφασιστικά το εγχείρημα της ενοποίησης, το έχει καταστήσει αβέβαιο, μετέωρο και ρευστό. Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ήθελαν οι Αμερικανοί και το παρακολούθημά τους, η Βρετανία, ώστε να αδυνατεί η Ε.Ε. να διαδραματίσει ρόλο παγκόσμιο, να ανταγωνιστεί σοβαρά τις ΗΠΑ. Σήμερα, εισπράττουν τους καρπούς. Το ευρώ δέχεται και θα δεχτεί ακόμη ισχυρότερο χτύπημα όταν εκτυλιχθεί περαιτέρω η κρίση σε Ισπανία και Πορτογαλία έτσι ώστε να παραμείνει το δολάριο ακλόνητο και αδιαμφισβήτητο παγκόσμιο νόμισμα. Δεν είναι υπερβολή να πούμε ότι το παρόν και το μέλλον της αμερικανικής οικονομίας εξαρτάται από την παγκόσμια πρωτοκαθεδρία του δολαρίου. Την εδραίωση αυτής ακριβώς της πρωτοκαθεδρίας έχει προσφέρει η Ε.Ε. με την επιλογή της μη ομοσπονδιακής συγκρότησής της και της ανυπαρξίας κοινής οικονομικής (και όχι μόνο) πολιτικής. Τα περί αποσταθεροποίησής της από την Ελλάδα είναι άλλοθι, δεν εντοπίζουν την πραγματική αιτία και συγκαλύπτουν τις ευθύνες του κυρίαρχου άξονα που παίρνει τις μεγάλες αποφάσεις. Αντί λοιπόν να δίνουν μόνο μαθήματα και να φωνασκούν θα ήταν πιο παραγωγικό να αξιολογούσαν αυτοκριτικά τις αποφάσεις τους για να διαπίστωναν την πλήρη αποτυχία τους.

Πηγή: http://www.avgi.gr/ArticleActionshow.action?articleID=527136


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2010)

Φρέσκο, φρέσκο (άντε, πριν λίγο)


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2010)

Το άρθρο του Αθανασίου στην Αυγή είναι μια καλή απαρίθμηση των αιτίων της δικής μας κρίσης, αν και δεν έχω καμιά τσέκλιστ να κάνω αντιπαραβολή, γιατί όλο και κάτι θα λείπει. Αυτό που κάνει μπαμ ότι λείπει, που διστάζουν να αναφέρουν στην αριστερά, είναι η διόγκωση του δημόσιου τομέα, για λόγους από ρουσφετολογικούς έως ιδεολογικούς (για τον περιορισμό της ανεργίας) — διόγκωση που όχι μόνο μας καταχρεώνει αλλά είναι και το μεγαλύτερο βαρίδι: δεν αναζητήθηκαν σοβαρές λύσεις για την καταπολέμηση της ανεργίας και τον ανταγωνισμό, δεν βοηθά ο Λεβιάθαν για να εκσυγχρονιστεί η χώρα (ασχέτως καθεστώτος). Την ευθύνη γι' αυτή την τερατογονία την έχουμε όλοι μας, δεν απαλλάσσονται δηλαδή τα συνδικάτα και τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης. Δεν είναι επίσης περίεργο που βρίσκεται στο στόχαστρο των ξένων «επιτηρητών» της οικονομίας μας. Όταν οι ξένοι αναφέρονται συνέχεια σ' αυτό το θέμα κι εμείς κάνουμε πως δεν το βλέπουμε στα άρθρα μας, πάσχουμε από κάποιον αλληθωρισμό, όχι; (Πάσχουν και οι ξένοι όταν δεν βλέπουν τα άλλα που αναφέρει ο Αθανασίου.)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2010)

Φυσικά, μην ξεχνάς ωστόσο ότι το όνειρο μεγάλης μερίδας Ελλήνων (μην πω της συντριπτικής και με κυνηγάτε) είναι να γίνουν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι. Γι' αυτό κάνουν όλοι τα στραβά μάτια: οι απο 'δώ γιατί ζουν για να διοριστούν και οι απο 'κεί γιατί διορισμός σημαίνει ψηφαλάκια. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πρόσφατα άκουσα ξανά για συμβασιούχους χωρίς αντικείμενο, που πληρώνονταν ενώ δεν είχαν καν γραφεία να βολευτούν και βολόδερναν στους δρόμους κατά τη διάρκεια του ωραρίου τους. Και μας ζητάνε οι διάφοροι συνδικαλιστές να πάρουμε τους δρόμους να υπερασπιστούμε τα δικαιώματα των συμβασιούχων. Pas mal.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

Τους συμβασιούχους, τους σταζιέρηδες, τους αδιόριστους του ΑΣΕΠ και όλους αυτούς που έχουμε ξανασχολιάσει εδώ.


----------



## anef (Mar 4, 2010)

Δεν έχω ακούσει, nickel, ποτέ την αριστερά να λέει ότι θα πρέπει να «διογκώνεται» ο δημόσιος τομέας για λόγους ρουσφετολογικούς ή για τον περιορισμό της ανεργίας. Αντίθετα, κατηγορεί -και με το δίκιο της- τα κόμματα εξουσίας επειδή χρησιμοποιούν το δημόσιο ακριβώς γι' αυτούς τους λόγους. 

Επίσης, μιλάει για περισσότερα και καλύτερα δημόσια νοσοκομεία (κοινώς, να μην πεθαίνουν σαν τα σκυλιά όσοι δεν έχουν να πληρώσουν τα ιδιωτικά νοσοκομεία ή την ιδιωτική ασφάλιση όπως Αμερική), για δημόσια πρωτοβάθμια υγεία (που δεν υπάρχει καν, άρα είναι αδύνατον να διογκωθεί), για πραγματικά δημόσια εκπαίδευση (για να μιλήσουμε για τα δικά μας, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν πρέπει να έχουμε πολύ περισσότερα τμήματα μετάφρασης στα πανεπιστήμια -αυτό όμως θα ήταν περισσότερο, όχι λιγότερο δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο). Δημόσιος τομέας δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ρουσφέτι (και φυσικά ιδιωτικός τομέας δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα καλύτερη ποιότητα, φτηνές τιμές ή, το κυριότερο, ασφάλεια π.χ. στις αεροπορικές ή τα τρένα -για να μη μιλήσουμε για ίσες ευκαιρίες και δικαιοσύνη).

Κι εγώ που είχα σκοπό να κάνω άλλου είδους κριτική στο άρθρο του Αθανασίου. Μού 'κοψες τη φόρα, nickel :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2010)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι ακόμη πιο κρίσιμο από το δίλημμα περισσότερος ή λιγότερος δημόσιος τομέας (και επομένως, περισσότερος ή λιγότερος ιδιωτικός τομέας) είναι το δίλημμα καλύτερος ή χειρότερος. Όμως ενώ το περισσότερο ή λιγότερο οτιδήποτε ποσοτικοποιείται και γίνεται πιο εύκολα αντικείμενο συνθηματολογίας, το καλύτερο ή χειρότερο είναι, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, υποκειμενικό, άρα δύσκολο να διατυπωθεί και ακόμη πιο δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί --με άλλα λόγια, είναι αντικείμενο πολιτικής. Αρκούνται λοιπόν όλοι παντού στα χοντροκομμένα νούμερα και ...η συνέχεια στις οθόνες μας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2010)

anef said:


> Δεν έχω ακούσει, nickel, ποτέ την αριστερά να λέει ότι θα πρέπει να «διογκώνεται» ο δημόσιος τομέας για λόγους ρουσφετολογικούς ή για τον περιορισμό της ανεργίας. Αντίθετα, κατηγορεί -και με το δίκιο της- τα κόμματα εξουσίας επειδή χρησιμοποιούν το δημόσιο ακριβώς γι' αυτούς τους λόγους.


Δεν είπα ότι λέει τέτοια πράγματα η αριστερά, είπα ότι τα συνδικάτα και η αριστερά δεν απαλλάσσονται. Και ότι ο Αθανασίου «ξέχασε» εντελώς να αναφέρει ένα θέμα που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της ανάλυσης των τοποτηρητών της οικονομίας μας.



anef said:


> Επίσης, μιλάει για περισσότερα και καλύτερα δημόσια νοσοκομεία [...] Δημόσιος τομέας δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ρουσφέτι (και φυσικά ιδιωτικός τομέας δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα καλύτερη ποιότητα [...]


Όλοι μιλάνε για περισσότερα και καλύτερα ΧΧΧ. Στο πώς αρχίζουμε και τα χαλάμε. Επίσης: Δεν έχω πει πουθενά και ποτέ ότι είμαι εναντίον του δημόσιου τομέα. Αντιθέτως, το καλύτερο που θα μπορούσε να συμβεί σε μια χώρα είναι ένας δημόσιος τομέας που λειτουργεί σωστά και αποδοτικά — και ας είναι όσο μεγάλος χρειάζεται, στο όριο που το «μεγάλος» αρχίζει να τείνει προς το «κακός». Και η λύση, για να βλέπουμε τα πράγματα λίγο πιο ρεαλιστικά, είναι αυτό που έχουμε τώρα και που δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε μικρότερο με απολύσεις, να το μάθουμε να δουλεύει πιο αποδοτικά για τον πολίτη, για το κράτος και για τον επιχειρηματία. Αλλά ίσως και μόνο αυτή η διατύπωση ανήκει στο χώρο του ρομαντικού.



anef said:


> Κι εγώ που είχα σκοπό να κάνω άλλου είδους κριτική στο άρθρο του Αθανασίου. Μού 'κοψες τη φόρα, nickel :)


Push, push!


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

Το ζήτημα με το δημόσιο είναι ότι είναι εύκολη λύση. 
Και τώρα είναι δύσκολο να πείσεις τους Έλληνες να μην ζητάνε δημόσιο. Ακόμα κι αν ξαφνικά όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι βρεθούν να δουλεύουν σκληρά, πολύ σκληρά (επιστημονική φαντασία).


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Έχει και συλλαλητήριο σήμερα...


Να συλλαλήσετε. Εγώ δεν θα συλλαλήσω, γιατί έχω την υποψία ότι, ακόμα και από τους συλλαλούντες, για κάτι διαφορετικό θα λαλεί ο καθένας. (Όπου λαλούν πολλοί...)

Για παράδειγμα:
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1112936
Συγκεκριμένα, η γενική γραμματέας του ΚΚΕ είπε ότι τα μέτρα, που ανακοίνωσε χθες ο πρωθυπουργός, *απορρίπτονται ασυζητητί* και υπογράμμισε ότι οι κινητοποιήσεις, για να πετύχουν κάποιους από τους στόχους που θέτουν, πρέπει να έχουν συνέχεια. [...]Απαντώντας σε άλλη ερώτηση, σχετικά με την έξοδο της Ελλάδας από την ΕΕ, η κ. Παπαρήγα είπε ότι *η έξοδος της χώρας από την ΕΕ είναι μια λύση, αλλά σε συνδυασμό με μια διαφορετική εξουσία γιατί από μόνη της η έξοδος από την ΕΕ δεν είναι λύση*.
(Ο λύκος στην αναμπουμπούλα χαίρεται.)

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κανείς εδώ που θα ήθελε να συζητήσει την παραπάνω προοπτική, αλλά ίσως θα είχε νόημα να συζητήσουμε τις προτάσεις του Αλέξη Τσίπρα:
«Είναι εξοργιστική η υποκρισία της κυβέρνησης του ΠΑΣΟΚ» δήλωσε προσθέτοντας ότι υπάρχει εναλλακτική διέξοδος από την κρίση και αυτή συνίσταται στη φορολόγηση του μεγάλου κεφαλαίου με συντελεστή 40-45%, την πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής, τη φορολόγηση της μεγάλης εκκλησιαστικής περιουσίας, την περικοπή των στρατιωτικών δαπανών, τη θέσπιση του «πόθεν έσχες» στην αγορά των μετοχών και των ομολόγων, στην άμεση και καθολική απαγόρευση των off-shore εταιρειών στη χώρα μας.

Ξέρουμε ότι αυτά δεν γίνονται από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη και οι κερδοσκόποι γελάνε δρακουλίστικα όταν διαβάζουν τέτοια, αλλά ας το ξεπεράσουμε αυτό για μια στιγμή. Ποια από τα παραπάνω είναι εφικτά και σε ποιο βαθμό και με ποιον ορίζοντα;


----------



## anef (Mar 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν είπα ότι λέει τέτοια πράγματα η αριστερά, είπα ότι τα συνδικάτα και η αριστερά δεν απαλλάσσονται. Και ότι ο Αθανασίου «ξέχασε» εντελώς να αναφέρει ένα θέμα που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της ανάλυσης των τοποτηρητών της οικονομίας μας.



Μα οι «τοποτηρητές» τη δουλειά τους κάνουν: στη γωνία περιμένουν τ' αφεντικά τους να αρπάξουν ό,τι δημόσιο απέμεινε κι εδώ και παντού αλλού. Από πού συνάγεται ότι αυτοί βλέπουν την κατάσταση καλύτερα ή αντικειμενικά;


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2010)

anef said:


> Από πού συνάγεται ότι αυτοί βλέπουν την κατάσταση καλύτερα ή αντικειμενικά;


Θα μπορούσα να επιχειρηματολογήσω υπέρ της άποψης ότι στην εκτίμησή τους για το δημόσιο είναι εύστοχοι σύμφωνα με αρχές που δεν έχουν οπωσδήποτε ιδεολογική χροιά. Άλλωστε, η άποψη ότι μια μονάδα πρέπει να λειτουργεί παραγωγικά και αποδοτικά δεν είναι δεξιά άποψη. Ωστόσο, ακόμα και αν η άποψή τους είναι μια εντελώς λανθασμένη και ιδεολογικά χρωματισμένη ή «πουλημένη» στα αφεντικά που τώρα ορέγονται και τα νησιά μας ακόμα, αρκεί να είναι σε καλή τιμή, ας φρόντιζε ο αρθρογράφος να δώσει μια απάντηση, αφού αυτό είναι στο κέντρο των συζητήσεων. Προς το παρόν, από τους δημόσιους υπάλληλους κόπηκε ο δέκατος τέταρτος. Βεβαίως, αν θέλεις πιο ανταγωνιστική οικονομία, θα πρέπει να κάνεις φτηνότερο και τον ιδιωτικό υπάλληλο (σε λίγες μέρες, θα συζητάμε και γι' αυτό). Άλλωστε, αυτό θα συνέβαινε αν ήμασταν εκτός ευρώ και ρίχναμε το νόμισμά μας: η αγοραστική δύναμη όλων μας θα μίκραινε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

Πιστεύω ότι για ένα- δυο χρόνια μπορούμε να μειώσουμε τις στρατιωτικές δαπάνες στο επίπεδο της συντήρησης, δηλαδή να μην κάνουμε καμία νέα αγορά εκτός από ανταλλακτικά. όμως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούμε να το κάνουμε αυτό χωρίς να γκρινιάξουν όσοι μας έχουν καλούς πελάτες. 

Η συλλογή φόρων μου φαίνεται δύσκολη υπόθεση γιατί απλούστατα το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο δεν έχει την περιουσία του στην Ελλάδα αλλά στην Ελβετία, και ίσως να δηλώνουν και μόνιμοι κάτοικοι εξωτερικού, οπότε δεν μπορείς να τους πιάσεις εύκολα. Οι φόροι για το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο τελικά θα είναι φόροι για τα μεγάλα μέσα οικονομικά στρώματα. Μια από τα ίδια, δηλαδή. 

Προχτές ο Μάνος έλεγε στο CNN ότι μπορεί να γίνει οικονομία στη σπατάλη, και το πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν τρύπες που φεύγουν τα λεφτά στο δημόσιο ενώ αλλού υπάρχει έλλειμμα. Ας ψάξουμε να τις βρούμε. Ομοίως όχι άλλες ανοησίες του στυλ επειδή άλλαξε η διεύθυνση του υπουργείου θα ξανακάνουμε όλες τις μελέτες από την αρχή γιατί δε μας αρέσουν οι μελέτες της προηγούμενης διεύθυνσης (βλ. για να βολέψουμε κανέναν δικό μας που θα κάνει τη νέα μελέτη). Όχι! Συνέχεια. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μας στο δημόσιο, ότι δεν υπάρχει συνέχεια. Συνεχώς πρέπει να ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό. 
Μετατάξεις δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και πάγωμα προσλήψεων. Δεν απολύεται κανένας, αλλά δεν θα κάθεται κανένας ενώ υπάρχουν ελλείψεις σε άλλες υπηρεσίες. Αν οι θέσεις δεν καλυφτούν με το καλό, θα καλυφτούν με υποχρεωτικές μεταθέσεις. κλπκλπκλπ


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2010)

Εκ μέρους της ΑΔΕΔΥ ο Σπ. Παπασπύρος […] δήλωσε ότι «παρουσιάσαμε στον πρωθυπουργό 500 κωδικούς του προϋπολογισμού από τους οποίους θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν ανώδυνες περικοπές».
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.politikh&id=137846

Νά μια θετική πρωτοβουλία. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, εκτός από τα τωρινά μέτρα που πήρε η κυβέρνηση (και όσα άλλα παρόμοια μπορεί να χρειαστεί να πάρει αργότερα) για την εξυπηρέτηση του χρέους και των κερδοσκόπων, η κυβέρνηση οφείλει να πάρει επίσης μεσοπρόθεσμα και μακροπρόθεσμα μέτρα (όπως κάποια απ’ αυτά που προτείνει ο Τσίπρας ή είναι ήδη στο πρόγραμμα του ΠΑΣΟΚ, αλλά και γενικώς να μετακινήσει κονδύλια του δημοσίου από τομείς όπου λιμνάζουν σε άκρως παραγωγικές δραστηριότητες) για να ζωντανέψει την οικονομία. «Άκρως παραγωγικές δραστηριότητες» δεν σημαίνει ευκαιρίες για λαμογιές και για βολέματα ημετέρων.

@SBE: Οικονομίες (αρχίζοντας από καταπολέμηση της σπατάλης) πρέπει και μπορούν να γίνουν σε χίλιες δυο μεριές. Πρέπει να αλλάξει το πνεύμα, γενικώς. Καθημερινά διαβάζω σχόλια για σπατάλες και ανορθολογισμούς. Ποτέ δεν έχω διαβάσει μια απάντηση υπουργείου. Ας μην περάσουμε σε περιπτωσιολογία — εκτός αν ξεκινήσουμε ειδικό νήμα με μόνιμους συνεργάτες π.χ. τον Μανδραβέλη και τον Κασιμάτη της Καθημερινής.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2010)

SBE said:


> Μετατάξεις δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και πάγωμα προσλήψεων. Δεν απολύεται κανένας, αλλά δεν θα κάθεται κανένας ενώ υπάρχουν ελλείψεις σε άλλες υπηρεσίες. Αν οι θέσεις δεν καλυφτούν με το καλό, θα καλυφτούν με υποχρεωτικές μεταθέσεις. κλπκλπκλπ



Αυτό το λέει πολύς κόσμος, αλλά έλα μου που δεν θέλουνε ούτε αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κανείς εδώ που θα ήθελε να συζητήσει την παραπάνω προοπτική, αλλά ίσως θα είχε νόημα να συζητήσουμε τις προτάσεις του Αλέξη Τσίπρα:
> «Είναι εξοργιστική η υποκρισία της κυβέρνησης του ΠΑΣΟΚ» δήλωσε προσθέτοντας ότι υπάρχει εναλλακτική διέξοδος από την κρίση και αυτή συνίσταται *1. *στη φορολόγηση του μεγάλου κεφαλαίου με συντελεστή 40-45%, *2.* την πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής, *3.* τη φορολόγηση της μεγάλης εκκλησιαστικής περιουσίας, *4.* την περικοπή των στρατιωτικών δαπανών, *5.* τη θέσπιση του «πόθεν έσχες» στην αγορά των μετοχών και των ομολόγων, *6.* στην άμεση και καθολική απαγόρευση των off-shore εταιρειών στη χώρα μας.
> 
> Ξέρουμε ότι αυτά δεν γίνονται από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη και οι κερδοσκόποι γελάνε δρακουλίστικα όταν διαβάζουν τέτοια, αλλά ας το ξεπεράσουμε αυτό για μια στιγμή. Ποια από τα παραπάνω είναι εφικτά και σε ποιο βαθμό και με ποιον ορίζοντα;


(Αρίθμησα τις προτάσεις για ευκολία.)
Από όσα άκουσα χτες, διάβασα σήμερα και όσο έχω καταλάβει, στο φορολογικό σ/ν (που όλο έρχεται και όλο σε διαβούλευση βρίσκεται):

για το *1.* ανακοινώθηκε, με 45% πάνω από 100.000 εισόδημα. Υπάρχει πρόταση για χαμηλότερα εισοδήματα;

για το *2.* εισάγονται μια σειρά από μέτρα που κτγμ, θα αλλάξουν πολλά πράγματα --με σημαντικότερη την περιστολή της κίνησης του ρευστού χρήματος, τα ηλεκτρονικά τιμολόγια, τα giro konto, τα αθροιστικά (έστω και όχι τόσο αυστηρά) τεκμήρια διαβίωσης για πενόμενους εισοδηματίες κλπ. Νομίζω ότι κάθε καλή και πρακτική επιπλέον ιδέα θα ήταν χρήσιμη να πέσει στη δημόσια συζήτηση. Νομίζω επίσης ότι προβλέπεται σημαντική φορολόγηση της μεγάλης ακίνητης περιουσίας.

για το *3.* νομίζω ότι προβλέπεται και η φορολόγηση της εκκλησιαστικής ακίνητης περιουσίας που δρα οικονομικά. Προφανώς μπορεί να τεθεί επιπρόσθετα και θέμα να φορολογηθούν οι εκκλησίες και άλλα στοιχεία ακίνητης περιουσίας που χρησιμοποιει η εκκλησία για τις λειτουργικές ανάγκες της, αλλά θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω ιδέες, π.χ. με ποιο συντελεστή θα φορολογούνται τα μοναστήρια των Μετεώρων για μη οικονομικές δραστηριότητες (δεν διαφωνώ να μπει ταμειακή για τα κεριά, αλλά με το δίκιο τους θα πουν κάποιοι, έστω προσχηματικά, ότι τα κάνουμε λίγο οίκο του Μαμμωνά...) Επίσης, δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος όταν λέμε «να φορολογηθεί η εκκλησία».

για το *4.* δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου, αν και καλό θα ήταν να ξεκαθαριστεί αν εννοούνται μάλλον (υποθέτω) οι διάφορες αγορές του αιώνα και όχι π.χ. τα πτητικά επιδόματα των μάχιμων αεροπόρων, εννοούνται οι παράτες και οι παρελάσεις και οι λιμουζίνες και όχι ο εξοπλισμός π.χ. των ειδικών μονάδων ΟΥΚ. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και σε αυτά (και νομίζω ότι και το οικείο υπουργείο κάτι έχει ξεκινήσει σε αυτές τις κατευθύνσεις).

για το *5.* υποθέτω ότι το νόημα δεν είναι να τσουβαλιάσουμε κι άλλους φακέλους χαρτιά στα υπόγεια του Άρειου Πάγου, όπου συγκεντρώνονται τα «πόθεν έσχες»για να χρησιμοποιηθούν για διοικητικά μέτρα εναντίον υπαλλήλων που δεν τα έχουν υποβάλει, αλλά να συγκεντρωθούν στοιχεία για να μπορούν να γίνονται έλεγχοι κλπ. Πολύ σωστή σκέψη, αλλά ήδη σήμερα (και από χρόνια..) σε κάθε τέτοια αγοραπωλησία καταγράφεται ο ΑΦΜ του αγοραστή, άρα το κράτος έχει ήδη τα στοιχεία να ελέγξει --αν θέλει και αν μπορεί. 

για το *6.* δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι εννοεί. Υποθέτω, επειδή οι offshore δεν είναι ελληνικές αλλά ξένες εταιρείες εξ ορισμού, ότι εννοεί να μην επιτρέπεται η δραστηριοποίησή τους στην Ελλάδα. Ή να απαγορεύεται ίσως η συμμετοχή Ελλήνων; Αλλά πώς θα απαγορεύσεις σε ξένες εταιρείες κάτι τέτοιο; Θα το κάνεις για όλες τις ξένες εταιρείες; Θα απαγορεύσεις σε Έλληνες να συμμετέχουν σε ξένες εταιρείες στο εξωτερικό; Νομίζω ότι αρκεί απλώς να αυξήσεις το φόρο τους. Από όσο είδα, ο φόρος πενταπλασιάζεται (από 3% σε 15%), αλλά ακούω ότι δεν αρκεί και θα έπρεπε να φτάσει κατευθείαν στο 40%-45%. Είναι πιθανό, αλλά μου φαίνεται εξίσου πιθανό να σκέφτηκαν κάποιοι ότι όποιος προσφύγει οπουδήποτε για να διαμαρτυρηθεί για το δεκαπενταπλασιασμό του φόρου του είναι ακόμη πιο πιθανό να δικαιωθεί και ίσως χρειάζεται μια σταδιακή αλλαγή.

Με άλλα λόγια, μου φαίνεται ότι αν ψηφιστεί τελικά το φορολογικό νομοσχέδιο όπως το περιγράφει η κυβέρνηση, θα μπορεί να χρεωθεί ως μεγάλη πολιτική νίκη της αριστεράς...


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

(1) Ανάλογα με το κλιμάκιο (δηλ. για το μέρος του εισοδήματος από ΧΧΧ-έως ΧΧΧ), ακόμα και μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά. Αλλά δεν αποφασίζεις τα ποσοστά κοιτάζοντας την τσέπη του κράτους και πόσα της λείπουν. Τα ορίζεις ανάλογα με το κλίμα και το περιβάλλον και φροντίζεις να είσαι δίκαιος χωρίς να αποτρέπεις τις επενδύσεις. Βέβαια, οι επενδύσεις δεν εξαρτώνται μονάχα από τη φορολογία.

(5) Οι υπεράκτιες, οι φορολογικοί παράδεισοι, οι κινήσεις κεφαλαίων, τα παιχνίδια των κερδοσκόπων, όλα είναι θέμα διεθνών συμφωνιών και δεν σε συμφέρει να απομονωθείς. Αλλά σε συγκυρίες σαν τη σημερινή, αξίζει να αναζητάς συμμαχίες που θα πιέζουν για ένα νέο διεθνές σύστημα που θα περιορίζει όσο γίνεται την ασυδοσία των πέντε ηπείρων και των εφτά θαλασσών.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> @SBE: Οικονομίες (αρχίζοντας από καταπολέμηση της σπατάλης) πρέπει και μπορούν να γίνουν σε χίλιες δυο μεριές. Πρέπει να αλλάξει το πνεύμα, γενικώς. Καθημερινά διαβάζω σχόλια για σπατάλες και ανορθολογισμούς. Ποτέ δεν έχω διαβάσει μια απάντηση υπουργείου. Ας μην περάσουμε σε περιπτωσιολογία — εκτός αν ξεκινήσουμε ειδικό νήμα με μόνιμους συνεργάτες π.χ. τον Μανδραβέλη και τον Κασιμάτη της Καθημερινής.


Δε νομίζω να πέρασα σε περιπτωσιολογία, πάντως αυτό που είπα ισχύει γενικότερα, ότι δεν υπάρχει συνέχεια και κάθε φορά πρέπει να ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό, πράγμα που κοστίζει αρκετά. 
Επιπλέον, νόμους έχουμε, κανονισμούς έχουμε, εφαρμογή δεν έχουμε. 
Σκόρπιες σκέψεις:
Τι θα πρέπει να γίνει για να φορολογηθεί το φακελλάκι; (αφού δεν μπορούμε να πείσουμε τους ασθενείς να το δίνουν, και τους γιατρούς να το παίρνουν, ας τους κυνηγήσουμε για φοροδιαφυγή!) 
Για να φορολογηθεί η μίζα;


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό το λέει πολύς κόσμος, αλλά έλα μου που δεν θέλουνε ούτε αυτό.


Νομίζω ότι τώρα είναι η καταλληλότερη ευκαιρία να περάσουν αλλαγές στους κανονισμούς ώστε να μην υπάρχει δε θέλω. Αν δε θέλεις, να μπορείς να βρεις κάποιον άλλον να πάρει τη θέση σου. Να, λέγαμε χτες για κάποια μουσεία που είναι κλειστά λόγω έλλειψης προσωπικού. Να πάρουν μερικούς από τα γραφεία και να τους στείλουν στα μουσεία.
Το θέμα είναι ότι χρειάζεται μελέτη από ουδέτερο φορέα/ πρόσωπο κλπ για να ξέρουμε στα σίγουρα πόσοι πλεονάζουν, γιατί άμα τους ρωτήσεις κανένας δεν περισσεύει, όλο ελλείψεις έχουνε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

SBE said:


> Δε νομίζω να πέρασα σε περιπτωσιολογία


Στον εαυτό μου το έλεγα. Κάθε μέρα θέλω να γράψω για κάτι σχετικό που διάβασα και έπεσαν μερικές ακόμα τρίχες από τα μαλλιά μου (κάποτε είχα πολύ πιο πλούσια κόμη).



SBE said:


> Τι θα πρέπει να γίνει για να φορολογηθεί το φακελλάκι; (αφού δεν μπορούμε να πείσουμε τους ασθενείς να το δίνουν, και τους γιατρούς να το παίρνουν, ας τους κυνηγήσουμε για φοροδιαφυγή!)


Υποψιάζομαι ότι έχεις φάει τα αρνητικά: «αφού δεν μπορούμε να πείσουμε τους ασθενείς να _μην_ το δίνουν, και τους γιατρούς να _μην_ το παίρνουν...».


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Υποψιάζομαι ότι έχεις φάει τα αρνητικά: «αφού δεν μπορούμε να πείσουμε τους ασθενείς να _μην_ το δίνουν, και τους γιατρούς να _μην_ το παίρνουν...».



Όντως! Αυτό που έγραψα δε χρειάστηκε και πολύ να τους πείσουμε να το κάνουν. 
Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι όσες φορές έχω πάει σε γιατρό στην Ελλάδα έχω πάρει απόδειξη. Χωρίς να το ζητήσω ιδιαίτερα. Μάλιστα καμιάφορά με ρωτάνε μήπως θέλω να την γράψουν σε άλλο όνομα αφού δε ζω στην Ελλάδα κλπκλπ. Δηλαδή θεωρητικά στα βιβλία τους έχουν όλους τους πελάτες. 
Όμως μάλλον δεν κάθεται ποτέ η εφορία να συγκρίνει τι δηλώνει ένας γιατρός με το τι αποδείξεις υποβάλλουν οι ασθενείς του. Ναι, είναι ψύλλοι στ' άχυρα και ζόρικη δουλειά, και δεν περιμένω να γίνει με κάθε γιατρό, αλλά έστω δειγματοληπτικά μια φορά στην καριέρα του καθενός.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχουν κι αυτά τα PIGS. Από το Έθνος:







με λεζάντα:
Πρωτότυπο τρόπο βρήκαν ομολογουμένως στην Ινδονησία, στην άλλη άκρη της Γης, οργισμένοι διαδηλωτές για να διαμαρτυρηθούν για την πολιτική της κυβέρνησής τους. Κόλλησαν μια αφίσα του αντιπροέδρου της χώρας και πρώην διοικητή της κεντρικής τράπεζας της Ινδονησίας πάνω σε ένα... γουρούνι, το οποίο πήραν μαζί τους στη διαδήλωση! Αν συνυπολογίσει, μάλιστα, κανείς ότι η Ινδονησία είναι μουσουλμανική χώρα και το γουρούνι το πιο ακάθαρτο ζώο και εντελώς απαράδεκτο από τη δική τους θρησκευτική σκοπιά, αντιλαμβάνεται το μέγεθος της προσβολής. Αιτία; Ο ρόλος του Ινδονήσιου τραπεζίτη στη διάσωση μιας τράπεζας χρησιμοποιώντας 715 εκατομμύρια δολάρια από τα χρήματα των φορολογουμένων - ποσό μεγάλο για την πάμπτωχη χώρα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Από τον σημερινό Στάθη της «Ε»:

Η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου, ο κ. Βενιζέλος αλλά και το όλον ΠΑΣΟΚ των πρωτοσπαθάριων, παραδέχονται, τουλάχιστον δημοσίως, ότι τα μέτρα αυτά (επαναλαμβάνω: τα απάνθρωπα) είναι όντως εκτός σοσιαλδημοκρατικού πλαισίου - αλλά οι καιροί ου μενετοί (άργησαν και κάτι μήνες), συνεπώς άλλες λύσεις πλην των άγριων νεοφιλελεύθερων συνταγών δεν υπήρχαν -ή, οι ίδιοι δεν μπόρεσαν να σκεφθούν.

Παραδέχονται δηλαδή δημοσίως και μεγαλοπρεπώς την ιδεολογική ανεπάρκεια της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας ενώπιον του κινδύνου που κουρταλεί τες θύρες της χώρας και την καταφυγή στα νεοφιλελεύθερα καυδιανά δίκρανα (που άλλωστε γέννησαν, έθρεψαν και θέριεψαν αυτόν τον κίνδυνο).

Τέτοια ομολογία ιδεολογικής αποτυχίας δύσκολα ακούει κανείς!

Συχνά οι κατ' όνομα σοσιαλιστικές και σοσιαλδημοκρατικές κυβερνήσεις, και στην Ελλάδα και στην Ευρώπη, έχουν προσχωρήσει στα νεοφιλελεύθερα δόγματα κι έχουν ενδώσει στα έδικτα και φάτσιο των αγορών, αλλά είναι από τις λίγες φορές που στελέχη τέτοιων κομμάτων παραδέχονται ιδεολογική ανεπάρκεια του χώρου τους και αδυναμία χάραξης αντίστοιχης πολιτικής.​
«Παραδέχονται δηλαδή δημοσίως και μεγαλοπρεπώς την ιδεολογική ανεπάρκεια της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας».
Φίλτατε Στάθη, ας μην μας ακυρώσεις τη σοσιαλδημοκρατία επειδή οι δικοί μας είναι γιαλαντζί σοσιαλδημοκράτες και νόμιζαν ότι σοσιαλδημοκρατία είναι να δανείζεσαι και να μοιράζεις πλούτο που δεν είχες δημιουργήσει, να πρασινίζεις το κράτος λες και ο πράσινος καρεκλοκένταυρος είναι καλύτερος από τον γαλάζιο ή να επενδύεις σε υπερθεάματα για να σου μείνουν δύο δρόμοι και τρία στάδια. Ο κόσμος όλος χρειάζεται να ασκηθεί στη σωστή σοσιαλδημοκρατία προτού περάσει σε κόκκινα καθεστώτα. Αν άξεστος και αμόρφωτος περάσει σε κόκκινα καθεστώτα, θα έχουμε μια επανάληψη από τα αίσχη που έχουμε ζήσει. Αλλά για να εκπαιδευτούμε στη σοσιαλδημοκρατία, πρέπει να τη δούμε πια, να μη μείνουμε με την εντύπωση ότι είναι κι αυτή ένας μύθος (σαν τον σοσιαλιστικό παράδεισο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Φίλτατε Στάθη, ας μην μας ακυρώσεις τη σοσιαλδημοκρατία επειδή οι δικοί μας είναι γιαλαντζί σοσιαλδημοκράτες και νόμιζαν ότι σοσιαλδημοκρατία είναι να δανείζεσαι και να μοιράζεις πλούτο που δεν είχες δημιουργήσει, να πρασινίζεις το κράτος λες και ο πράσινος καρεκλοκένταυρος είναι καλύτερος από τον γαλάζιο ή να επενδύεις σε υπερθεάματα για να σου μείνουν δύο δρόμοι και τρία στάδια. Ο κόσμος όλος χρειάζεται να ασκηθεί στη σωστή σοσιαλδημοκρατία προτού περάσει σε κόκκινα καθεστώτα. Αν άξεστος και αμόρφωτος περάσει σε κόκκινα καθεστώτα, θα έχουμε μια επανάληψη από τα αίσχη που έχουμε ζήσει. Αλλά για να εκπαιδευτούμε στη σοσιαλδημοκρατία, πρέπει να τη δούμε πια, να μη μείνουμε με την εντύπωση ότι είναι κι αυτή ένας μύθος (σαν τον σοσιαλιστικό παράδεισο).


Ε, να αγιάσει το στόμα σου!


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 7, 2010)

Κι ένα ωραίο άρθρο του Adrian Pabst στη Guardian.

*Pushing Greece into recession
The crisis in Greece needs sound EU economic judgment and political leadership, not Germany's fiscal austerity*

[...]
By refusing to provide financial guarantees to state-owned banks buying Greek bonds which would help reduce the interest rate on Greek debt, Berlin is forcing Athens to devote more money to servicing debt and make even deeper cuts to public spending. This lethal mix is pushing Greece back into economic recession, reducing tax revenues, increasing the real value of its debt and requiring yet more savage cuts – a vicious spiral of debt-deflation that could plunge the country into an unprecedented social recession.

Afflicted by soaring youth unemployment and mass public sector lay-offs, not just in Greece but also in Spain, Portugal and Italy, the future of Europe's "Club Med" is dire. With hindsight, the Brussels agreement looks increasingly like a Faustian pact with the debt devil concluded by the German iron chancellor.

Throughout this crisis (and the entire economic turmoil since 2008), Angela Merkel has distinguished herself by a spectacular lack of leadership. Her sterile appeal to respect the rules of the eurozone rings increasingly hollow, not least because Germany itself has in reality flouted the strict fiscal criteria at the point of entry (through an opportunistic sale of government shares in Deutsche Telekom) and during the ongoing recession. Moreover, she has failed to stand up to a groundswell of ugly political populism, with members of her ruling coalition (especially the market-fundamentalists in the Free Democratic party) demanding the sale of Greek islands, historical buildings and art works in exchange for German financial help.

Paradoxically, the sale of national assets is almost exactly the advice given by Goldman Sachs to the Greek government to "pay" for euro membership back in 1999. After the collapse of neoliberalism, it is worrying that the current German government prefers fiscal austerity and the pressure of global finance over sound economic judgment and political leadership. But the latter is exactly what the operation of markets requires, otherwise there will be more speculative attacks and irrational herd-like movements against Greece and other vulnerable euro members.

By contrast, France is leading the way in arguing for a rescue operation now to avoid a fully fledged eurozone bailout or an IMF-orchestrated structural adjustment programme and thereby to mitigate Europe's social recession. With strike action and protest movements spreading across euroland, Merkel's hardline stance is unnecessarily exacerbating a crisis that could bring down the European common currency – Germany's main contribution to Europe since reunification.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

Λέτε; Να μην αναλαμβάνουν οι Γερμανοί πρωτοβουλία για να δημιουργηθούν θεσμοί στήριξης του ευρώ με στόχο να αγοράσουν φτηνά τα χρυσαφικά που θα βγάλουμε στο σφυρί; Και μετά από τα δικά μας, των Ισπανών, ας πούμε; Δύσκολο να το πιστέψω, μάλλον σε Άραβες θα κατέληγαν.

Ας σημειωθεί ότι η πώληση «οικογενειακών κειμηλίων» (όπως είναι, ας πούμε, τα νησάκια) δεν έχει καν το μέγεθος του παραλογισμού της πώλησης κερδοφόρων επιχειρήσεων - ατμομηχανών της οικονομίας. Το δεύτερο είναι και τρανή ομολογία του κράτους ότι δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί για χάρη των πολιτών τις πιο παραγωγικές του μονάδες, πέρα από το ατελέσφορο επίπεδο της εξυπηρέτησης ρουσφετιών.

Με την ευκαιρία: Ίσως να μη διαβάζετε Γιανναρά επειδή σας εκνευρίζει, αλλά σήμερα, στο επίπεδο της περιπτωσιολογίας, του «εν σμικρώ», έχει πολύ χάζι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2010)

Σίγουρα κάποιοι ορέγονται τις καλές δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις και σίγουρα θα πιέσουν για να τις πουλήσει το κράτος. Δεν ξέρω πόση επιρροή έχουν, και για να πω την αλήθεια, δε νομίζω ότι έχουμε πολιτικούς που μπορούν να αντισταθούν σε κάτι τέτοια. Ειδικά όταν κάθε αγοραπωλησία συνοδεύεται από μίζες.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: Ίσως να μη διαβάζετε Γιανναρά επειδή σας εκνευρίζει, αλλά σήμερα, στο επίπεδο της περιπτωσιολογίας, του «εν σμικρώ», έχει πολύ χάζι.



Παραλείποντας τα εισαγωγικά, η περίπτωση γραφειοκρατίας που περιγράφει το κείμενο εκτός από τις κωμικές καφκικές διαστάσεις της, είναι μινι-εφιάλτης για πολλούς. Εγώ έχω ένα τρίτο όνομα που εμφανίστηκε με το έτσι θέλω από την υπάλληλο της αστυνομίας, όταν πήγα να βγάλω ταυτότητα, η οποία ήθελε ντε και καλά να γράψω το επίθετό μου στη δημοτική και το διόρθωσε σε όλα τα χαρτιά. Έτσι μια μέρα κάποιος υπάλληλος θα διαπιστώσει ότι στο πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως και στην ταυτότητα το όνομά μου διαφέρει από το όνομα στη διαθήκη του πλούσιου θείου που θα μου αφήσει μερικά εκατομμύρια και δε θα δω ποτέ δεκάρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 9, 2010)

Και ένα σχόλιο του Alex Jones:


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2010)

Αμάν, Αμβρόσιε, αυτά πάνε με προειδοποίηση ότι δεν ειναι θεάματα για ευαίσθητους!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2010)

Σε άρθρο τής Καθημερινής αυτού του Σαββάτου εμφανίζεται η εταιρεία μου ως case study εκμετάλλευσης της κρίσης με σκοπό την αύξηση των πωλήσεων: Οι κροίσοι της κρίσης. (Πάντως κροίσος δεν είμαι!) Αλλά η δωρεάν δημοσιότητα καλή, δεν λέω.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2010)

Μάλλον της κακοφαίνεται της κυρίας που μερικοί ίσως καταφέρουν να επιβιώσουν από την κρίση χωρίς να παρακαλάνε το Δημόσιο να μην τους κόψει τα επιδοματάκια τους.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2010)

Η ουσία είναι ότι κάθε κρίση προσφέρει ευκαιρίες. Τούτο φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να παρακαλάει κανείς να υπάρχει κρίση, απλώς να μην καταθέτει τα όπλα επειδή η περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα υποβάλλει τον κόσμο στην ιδέα ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει το παραμικρό.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 9, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Η ουσία είναι ότι κάθε κρίση προσφέρει ευκαιρίες.



Οι συνωμοσιολόγοι λένε ότι οι κερδοσκόποι δημιούργησαν την κρίση για να γίνουν ακόμα πιο κροίσοι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2010)

Επειδή όμως στη συντριπτική πλειονότητά μας εμείς δεν είμαστε ούτε κροίσοι ούτε κερδοσκόποι, δεν μπορούμε να προκαλούμε κρίσεις προς ίδιον όφελος (όπως πιθανότατα πράττουν εκείνοι). Μαλλαλόγια δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να στήνουμε την τράπουλα ή να επιλέγουμε το παιχνίδι που θα παίξουμε. Αλλά τουλάχιστον ας παίξουμε όσο καλύτερα μπορούμε τα φύλλα που μας έρχονται.


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μάλλον της κακοφαίνεται της κυρίας που μερικοί ίσως καταφέρουν να επιβιώσουν από την κρίση χωρίς να παρακαλάνε το Δημόσιο να μην τους κόψει τα επιδοματάκια τους.



Πάντως αυτοί οι μερικοί, αν καταφέρουν να επιβιώσουν όπως λες (ή και να πλουτίσουν -μακάρι Ζάζουλα, αν και δεν το βλέπω ), θα τα καταφέρουν χάρη ακριβώς στους κακομοιρούληδες που χάνουν τα επιδοματάκια τους, γιατί αυτοί θα αγοράσουν τα συγκεκριμένα βιβλία για παράδειγμα, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2010)

Υπάλληλο δημοσίου που χάνει επιδόματα χλωμό το κόβω να αγοράζει βιβλία τέτοιου είδους. Οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες που κυνηγάνε το δημόσιο, το κυνηγάνε ακριβώς για να μην κυνηγάνε τον επιούσιο και να ζορίζονται αλλιώς. Πλείστα όσα τα παραδείγματα, νομίζω.

Τελικά μάθαμε αν ο 14ος του δημοσίου πλήρωνε ως τώρα ασφαλιστικές εισφορές; Οι δικές μου πληροφορίες λένε πως όχι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Τελικά μάθαμε αν ο 14ος του δημοσίου πλήρωνε ως τώρα ασφαλιστικές εισφορές; Οι δικές μου πληροφορίες λένε πως όχι.


Υπάρχουν κρατικοί υπάλληλοι που είναι ασφαλισμένοι στο ΙΚΑ (π.χ. κάποιες κατηγορίες επαγγελματιών οπλιτών στις Ε.Δ.), οπότε εκεί δεν νομίζω ότι είναι δυνατόν να μην καταβάλλονται εισφορές και για όλα τα δώρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 9, 2010)

anef said:


> Πάντως αυτοί οι μερικοί, αν καταφέρουν να επιβιώσουν όπως λες [..] θα τα καταφέρουν χάρη ακριβώς στους κακομοιρούληδες που χάνουν τα επιδοματάκια τους, γιατί αυτοί θα αγοράσουν τα συγκεκριμένα βιβλία για παράδειγμα, έτσι δεν είναι;



Ενώ προηγουμένως πλούτιζαν οι κακομοιρούληδες που έπαιρναν τα επιδοματάκια τους εις βάρος όλων των άλλων. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η κρίση μας πιάνει όλους και αυτό που συμβαίνει στον δημόσιο υπάλληλο, θα έχει αντίκτυπο και σε όλους τους άλλους. Και τανάπαλιν. Αλλά οι περισσότεροι που είναι εκτός δημοσίου (γιατί έτσι επέλεξαν), έχουν σιχαθεί να δουλεύουν για να ταίζουν όλους τους άλλους και να έχουν δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και εξυπηρέτηση μηδέν. Κανείς δεν θέλει να μείνει ο διπλανός του χωρίς δουλειά ή στο δρόμο, αλλά η φρίκη της διαφθοράς στο δημόσιο κάποτε θα πρέπει να λάβει τέλος. Για το καλό ΚΑΙ των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων που αξίζουν κάτι παραπάνω από 1-2 επιδοματάκια.


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Υπάλληλο δημοσίου που χάνει επιδόματα χλωμό το κόβω να αγοράζει βιβλία τέτοιου είδους. Οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες που κυνηγάνε το δημόσιο, το κυνηγάνε ακριβώς για να μην κυνηγάνε τον επιούσιο και να ζορίζονται αλλιώς. Πλείστα όσα τα παραδείγματα, νομίζω.



Εγώ πάλι δεν θα το απέκλεια καθόλου. Μπορεί κάποιοι -μετά από τις τόσες περικοπές- να δουν το φως το αληθινό και να αρχίσουν να κυνηγούν μετά μανίας το αμερικάνικο όνειρο, όχι το ελληνικό. Εξάλλου υπάρχουν ήδη συστάσεις από το ΔΝΤ για απολύσεις διακοσίων και χιλιάδων ΔΥ. Άρα δεν είναι μόνο τα επιδοματάκια, είναι κι οι δουλίτσες που θα χαθούν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Αν φτάσουμε στο σημείο να πέσουμε στα χέρια του ΔΝΤ, δεν θα αρκεστούν σε προσωρινά μέτρα. Θα πέσει άγριο μαχαίρι και πολύ κλάμα για πολλά χρόνια. Καλύτερα να βρούμε έξυπνες λύσεις μόνοι μας. Δηλαδή, οι ίδιοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι να διαδηλώνουν «Θέλουμε να γίνουμε καλύτεροι για να σωθούμε». Θα ήταν θαύμα κάτι τέτοιο; Μα, αν δεν γίνει αυτό το θαύμα, θα είναι θαύμα αν θα σωθεί η χώρα! (Και, ναι, δεν φτάνει μόνο αυτό το ένα θαύμα.)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν φτάσουμε στο σημείο να πέσουμε στα χέρια του ΔΝΤ, δεν θα αρκεστούν σε προσωρινά μέτρα.



Το οποίο πόσες μασέλες έχει;


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν φτάσουμε στο σημείο να πέσουμε στα χέρια του ΔΝΤ, δεν θα αρκεστούν σε προσωρινά μέτρα. Θα πέσει άγριο μαχαίρι και πολύ κλάμα για πολλά χρόνια. Καλύτερα να βρούμε έξυπνες λύσεις μόνοι μας. Δηλαδή, οι ίδιοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι να διαδηλώνουν «Θέλουμε να γίνουμε καλύτεροι για να σωθούμε». Θα ήταν θαύμα κάτι τέτοιο; Μα, αν δεν γίνει αυτό το θαύμα, θα είναι θαύμα αν θα σωθεί η χώρα! (Και, ναι, δεν φτάνει μόνο αυτό το ένα θαύμα.)



Ανέφερα το ΔΝΤ γιατί σχετικό άρθρο διάβασα τελευταία και το είχα πρόσφατο. Ωστόσο, οι πολιτικές της ΕΕ που ακολουθούμε είναι πολιτικές ΔΝΤ, στην ίδια κατεύθυνση και με την ίδια λογική. Το ΔΝΤ, λες, δεν θα αρκεστεί σε προσωρινά μέτρα. Μα ήδη οι υπουργοί μας δήλωσαν ότι τα μέτρα που παίρνουν είναι μόνιμα, όχι προσωρινά.

Για το δημόσιο, είναι κουραστική και αδιέξοδη εδώ αυτή η συζήτηση. Palavra, θα μπορούσα κι εγώ να πω για τους καλύτερους δασκάλους που είχα στη ζωή μου που ήταν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, για φίλους μου που δουλεύουν πολύ σκληρά στο δημόσιο κλπ. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και αυτά που λες, όμως δεν πήγαν μόνοι τους αυτοί οι υπάλληλοι σ' αυτές τις θέσεις, κάποιοι τους έβαλαν. Αυτοί οι ίδιοι κάποιοι που _δεν _έβαλαν κόσμο στα νοσοκομεία και στα σχολεία ή όπου αλλού πραγματικά χρειάζονται άτομα στο δημόσιο. Αυτοί οι ίδιοι κάποιοι που τώρα θέλουν να μας σώσουν.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2010)

Σαφώς και συμφωνώ. Με μία υποσημείωση: από τη δική μου εμπειρία, οι κακές περιπτώσεις, δεν είναι εξαιρέσεις. Είναι ο κανόνας και, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, κανείς δεν είναι άμοιρος ευθυνών.


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2010)

Δηλαδή οι περισσότεροι από τους 700.000 ΔΥ σήμερα κάθονται και δεν δουλεύουν; Μα αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα έπρεπε καν να υπάρχουμε ως κράτος. Το σύστημα είναι σίγουρα αναποτελεσματικό, φταίνε όμως μόνο οι ΔΥ γι' αυτό; Ή δημιουργείται ένας φαύλος κύκλος τελικά, όπου ακόμα κι αν θέλεις να δουλέψεις συντρίβεσαι από τη βλακεία και τη γραφειοκρατία; Κι αν είναι έτσι, φυσικά το βολικό είναι να τα βάλουμε με τα άτομα, είναι όμως δίκαιο;

Και αυτό το θέμα με την ατομική ευθύνη, έρχεται και ξανάρχεται σαν επιχείρημα, αλλά εγώ θα έλεγα πως πρέπει να το ξανασκεφτούμε λίγο πιο σοβαρά. Δηλαδή, ο γιατρός παίρνει φακελάκι, ο ασθενής το δίνει. Φταίνε και οι δύο το ίδιο; Ο πολιτικός διορίζει με ρουσφέτι, ο άνεργος διορίζεται. Ίδια εξουσία έχουν και οι δύο, ίδια ανάγκη, ίδια ευθύνη; Αυτή η πολιτική των ίσων αποστάσεων, όπως και αλλού έτσι κι εδώ, νομίζω λειτουργεί τελικά υπέρ του δυνατού, όχι υπέρ του αδύνατου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

anef said:


> Αυτοί οι ίδιοι κάποιοι που τώρα θέλουν να μας σώσουν.


Αυτό είναι που με τρομάζει. Αυτό είναι που καθορίζει και το κλίμα ακόμα. Τα μέτρα που έχουν πάρει είναι «προσωρινά» υπό την πίεση των τρεχουσών αναγκών, αλλά η αποτελεσματικότητα του συνολικού πακέτου μέτρων θα κριθεί όχι από τα «προσωρινά» μέτρα (δεν μπορεί κάθε χρόνο να κόβουν κι άλλους μισθούς και να ανεβάζουν κι άλλο τον ΦΠΑ), αλλά από τις αλλαγές στις υποδομές: παραγωγικό δημόσιο, δίκαιη φορολογία, έξυπνες και αποδοτικές αναπτυξιακές πολιτικές. Αυτά είναι τα έξυπνα μόνιμα μέτρα. Τα αιματηρά μόνιμα μέτρα του ΔΝΤ: κόψε το ένα τρίτο των ΔΥ. Κάνε τη δουλειά σου με τους υπόλοιπους. Η αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας μέσω κοπής του γόρδιου δεσμού. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να το επιτύχουμε με τη δαμόκλειο σπάθη καλύτερα — την απειλή και μόνο.

Και, ναι, να μην το ξαναλέμε: δεν φταίνε οι ίδιοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι. Είναι γνωστό ότι πολλοί μπαίνουν κεφάτοι για δουλειά και τους κάνει μια χαψιά το σύστημα εντός ελαχίστου χρόνου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Και μια και αναφέρθηκα στο «σύστημα». Επί Μητσοτάκη, επειδή δεν είχαν άνεση να κάνουν ρουσφετολογικούς διορισμούς στο δημόσιο, είχαν βάλει μπροστά μια άλλη φάμπρικα. Αν ήσουν επιχειρηματίας και ζητούσες κάποια εκδούλευση, σου ζητούσαν να πάρεις κάποιο γαλάζιο παιδί στη δουλειά σου. Οι ρουσφετολογικοί διορισμοί γίνονταν σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις! Δεν τους έφτανε που είχαν καταστρέψει το δημόσιο...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 9, 2010)

anef said:


> Δηλαδή οι περισσότεροι από τους 700.000 ΔΥ σήμερα κάθονται και δεν δουλεύουν; Μα αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα έπρεπε καν να υπάρχουμε ως κράτος. Το σύστημα είναι σίγουρα αναποτελεσματικό, φταίνε όμως μόνο οι ΔΥ γι' αυτό; Ή δημιουργείται ένας φαύλος κύκλος τελικά, όπου ακόμα κι αν θέλεις να δουλέψεις συντρίβεσαι από τη βλακεία και τη γραφειοκρατία; Κι αν είναι έτσι, φυσικά το βολικό είναι να τα βάλουμε με τα άτομα, είναι όμως δίκαιο;
> 
> Και αυτό το θέμα με την ατομική ευθύνη, έρχεται και ξανάρχεται σαν επιχείρημα, αλλά εγώ θα έλεγα πως πρέπει να το ξανασκεφτούμε λίγο πιο σοβαρά. Δηλαδή, ο γιατρός παίρνει φακελάκι, ο ασθενής το δίνει. Φταίνε και οι δύο το ίδιο; Ο πολιτικός διορίζει με ρουσφέτι, ο άνεργος διορίζεται. Ίδια εξουσία έχουν και οι δύο, ίδια ανάγκη, ίδια ευθύνη; Αυτή η πολιτική των ίσων αποστάσεων, όπως και αλλού έτσι κι εδώ, νομίζω λειτουργεί τελικά υπέρ του δυνατού, όχι υπέρ του αδύνατου.



Ναι, με τις εξής βασικές διαφορές:

1. οι πολιτικοί δεν εκλέγουν τους εαυτούς τους.
2. οι πολιτικοί δεν βγαίνουν να διαδηλώσουν επειδή δεν τους ψήφισαν.
3. αν οι πολιτικοί δεν κάνουν το χατήρι στον εαυτό τους, δεν χάνουν την έδρα τους στη βουλή.

Και μία βασική ομοιότητα: το όνειρο της ζωής και των μεν και των δε είναι διοριστούν στο δημόσιο. 

Υ.Γ. Και δεν υπάρχουμε ως κράτος. Ο μόνος λόγος που νομίζουμε ότι λειτουργούμε είναι _επειδή έτσι νομίζουμε_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2010)

anef said:


> Δηλαδή οι περισσότεροι από τους 700.000 ΔΥ σήμερα κάθονται και δεν δουλεύουν; Μα αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα έπρεπε καν να υπάρχουμε ως κράτος. Το σύστημα είναι σίγουρα αναποτελεσματικό, φταίνε όμως μόνο οι ΔΥ γι' αυτό; Ή δημιουργείται ένας φαύλος κύκλος τελικά, όπου ακόμα κι αν θέλεις να δουλέψεις συντρίβεσαι από τη βλακεία και τη γραφειοκρατία; Κι αν είναι έτσι, φυσικά το βολικό είναι να τα βάλουμε με τα άτομα, είναι όμως δίκαιο;
> 
> Και αυτό το θέμα με την ατομική ευθύνη, έρχεται και ξανάρχεται σαν επιχείρημα, αλλά εγώ θα έλεγα πως πρέπει να το ξανασκεφτούμε λίγο πιο σοβαρά. Δηλαδή, ο γιατρός παίρνει φακελάκι, ο ασθενής το δίνει. Φταίνε και οι δύο το ίδιο; Ο πολιτικός διορίζει με ρουσφέτι, ο άνεργος διορίζεται. Ίδια εξουσία έχουν και οι δύο, ίδια ανάγκη, ίδια ευθύνη; Αυτή η πολιτική των ίσων αποστάσεων, όπως και αλλού έτσι κι εδώ, νομίζω λειτουργεί τελικά υπέρ του δυνατού, όχι υπέρ του αδύνατου.



Ότι έχουμε μπλεχτεί σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο, αυτό είναι αναμφισβήτητο. Για να επεκτείνω το παράδειγμά σου, ο πολιτικός διορίζει τον άνεργο γιατρό που παίρνει το φακελάκι από τον ασθενή που του δίνει το φακελάκι και μετά εκλέγει τον πολιτικό, γκρινιάζοντας για τα άλλα φακελάκια, αλλά του ζητάει να του διορίσει το γιο του το γιατρό. 

Πού λοιπόν, και πώς θα σπάσει αυτό το σύστημα; Είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα πει ότι οι πολίτες έχουμε κάποια εξουσία επειδή ψηφίζουμε κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε την εξουσία επειδή μπορούμε να την ασκούμε καθημερινά, με την πρακτική και τις επιλογές μας. Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί π.χ. πρέπει να παρκάρω εκεί που δεν επιτρέπεται και να ψάχνω μετά για ρουσφέτι να σβήσω την κλήση. Το ρίσκαρα εν γνώσει μου, με πιάσανε, να πληρώσω τι κάνει και τέλος.

Οι πολιτικοί το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό, και γι' αυτό τρέχουν να κάνουν ρουσφέτια. Όμως ειλικρινά, πέρα ίσως από θέματα ζωής ή θανάτου, όπου είναι πραγματικά δύσκολο να μην υποκύψεις στον εκβιασμό του γιατρού (αλλά δεν άκουσα ποτέ για γιατρό στα επείγοντα να ζητάει φακελάκι), η διαφθορά και η διάλυση, *σε αυτόν το βαθμό* που ζούμε γύρω μας, δεν είναι θέμα καπιταλισμού ή σοσιαλισμού. Είναι θέμα επιλογής. Όλων μας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> η διαφθορά και η διάλυση, *σε αυτόν το βαθμό* που ζούμε γύρω μας, δεν είναι θέμα καπιταλισμού ή σοσιαλισμού. Είναι θέμα επιλογής. Όλων μας.


Θα διαφωνήσω λιγάκι, σε επίπεδο «ορολογίας», και ας ακούγεται ρομαντικό. Ο εαυτουλισμός (και η διαφθορά και η απληστία κ.λπ.) δεν είναι μέρος του γνήσιου σοσιαλισμού. Μόνο ίσως του «σοσιαλισμού» που έχουμε ζήσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Θα διαφωνήσω λιγάκι, σε επίπεδο «ορολογίας», και ας ακούγεται ρομαντικό. Ο εαυτουλισμός (και η διαφθορά και η απληστία κ.λπ.) δεν είναι μέρος του γνήσιου σοσιαλισμού. Μόνο ίσως του «σοσιαλισμού» που έχουμε ζήσει.


Point taken. Εδώ που τα λέμε, ούτε ο καπιταλισμός ανέχεται τη διαφθορά --αφού στρεβλώνει τη διαφάνεια και τις συνθήκες της αγοράς. (Και αυτοί που μας πιέζουν να μαζέψουμε τη διαφθορά μας δεν είναι τίποτε σοσιαλιστές άλλωστε...:))


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Point taken. Εδώ που τα λέμε, ούτε ο καπιταλισμός ανέχεται τη διαφθορά --αφού στρεβλώνει τη διαφάνεια και τις συνθήκες της αγοράς. (Και αυτοί που μας πιέζουν να μαζέψουμε τη διαφθορά μας δεν είναι τίποτε σοσιαλιστές άλλωστε...:))



Μμμ, εγώ θα διαφωνήσω μ' αυτό. Η _νόμιμη _διαφθορά (ας θυμηθούμε και τον ό,τι-είναι-νόμιμο-είναι-και-ηθικό), μου φαίνεται πως είναι συστατικό κομμάτι του υπαρκτού καπιταλισμού (για να μην μπλέξουμε με υπαρκτούς και ανύπαρκτους σοσιαλισμούς). Οι λεγόμενοι κερδοσκόποι είναι νόμιμο κομμάτι του συστήματος, οι περίφημες αγορές, που αγοράζουν και πουλάνε κυβερνήσεις, είναι ακριβώς αυτό το ίδιο το σύστημα. Και όλα αυτά βέβαια είναι ο ορισμός της διαφθοράς και της διαπλοκής.

Φυσικά σε προηγμένα κράτη, η _παράνομη _διαφθορά μπορεί να υπάρχει περισσότερο σε επίπεδο Siemens, όχι σε επίπεδο απλού πολίτη. Άρα εκεί δεν είναι και εύκολο να ενοχοποιηθεί π.χ. ο απλός Γερμανός για την κρίση (Προσθήκη: αν και ενοχοποιούνται μεμονωμένες ομάδες : π.χ. οι άνεργοι και τα επιδόματά τους αυτή τη στιγμή στη Γερμανία, οι μόνες μητέρες στην Αγγλία του Μέιτζορ παλιότερα, κλπ.). Αυτοί όμως που μας πιέζουν να μαζέψουμε τη διαφθορά μας, είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν μας πιέζουν με _πρόσχημα _τη διαφθορά μας;


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Πώς το είχε πει κι ο Βουλγαράκης; «Ό,τι είναι νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό».

Εγώ πάλι εδώ γίνομαι χριστιανός: «Ευκολότερο είναι να περάσει η κάμηλος μέσα από την τρύπα της βελόνας, παρά ο πλούσιος στον παράδεισο».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2010)

anef said:


> Φυσικά σε προηγμένα κράτη, η _παράνομη _διαφθορά μπορεί να υπάρχει περισσότερο σε επίπεδο Siemens, όχι σε επίπεδο απλού πολίτη. Άρα εκεί δεν είναι και εύκολο να ενοχοποιηθεί π.χ. ο απλός Γερμανός για την κρίση. Αυτοί όμως που μας πιέζουν να μαζέψουμε τη διαφθορά μας, είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν μας πιέζουν με _πρόσχημα _τη διαφθορά μας;


Να πάω κι ένα βήμα παραπέρα. Σκασίλα τους (τόσον καιρό) για τη διαφθορά μας, σκασίλα τους αν θέλουμε να είμαστε (έστω, τέτοιο) προηγμένο κράτος ή μπανανοδημακρατία όσο έχουμε να τους ξεπληρώνουμε τα ακριβά δανεικά που μας δίνουν για να συντηρούμε τη διαφθορά μας. Εμείς γιατί να προκαλούμε μόνοι μας τρωτά σημεία στο συλλογικό εαυτό μας πέρα από όσα είναι 1000% απαραίτητα; (Επόμενη συζήτηση: Ποια είναι τα 1000% απαραίτητα και πώς να τα ξεχωρίσετε...)


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και μια και αναφέρθηκα στο «σύστημα». Επί Μητσοτάκη, επειδή δεν είχαν άνεση να κάνουν ρουσφετολογικούς διορισμούς στο δημόσιο, είχαν βάλει μπροστά μια άλλη φάμπρικα. Αν ήσουν επιχειρηματίας και ζητούσες κάποια εκδούλευση, σου ζητούσαν να πάρεις κάποιο γαλάζιο παιδί στη δουλειά σου. Οι ρουσφετολογικοί διορισμοί γίνονταν σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις! Δεν τους έφτανε που είχαν καταστρέψει το δημόσιο...


 
Αυτό το σύστημα δεν εφαρμόστηκε μόνο επί Μητσοτάκη, ούτε μόνο από τη ΝΔ, ούτε σταμάτησε ποτέ. 
Συγγενής μου έπιασε δουλειά σε σουπερμάρκετ πριν μερικά χρόνια μέσω βουλευτή. Ο βουλευτής είχε κανονικό γραφείο ευρέσεως εργασίας, το διαχειριζόταν η γραμματέας του η οποία είχε λίστα με τις δουλειές, της έλεγες τι προσόντα είχες και σου πρότεινε από τη λίστα. Οι δουλειές στη λίστα της ήταν οι κλασσικές δουλειές σε επαρχιακή πόλη: πωλητές, ταμίες, αποθηκάριοι, νυχτοφύλακες, δακτυλογράφοι κλπ. 
Και λες, μα άμα αυτές οι δουλειές βρίσκονται με μέσο, θα πρέπει να αυτοκτονήσουμε όλοι μαζί. Επιπλέον ο ΟΑΕΔ τι κάνει; Γιατί δεν φροντίζει ο ΟΑΕΔ να έχει αυτές τις δουλειές στα χαρτιά του; Ναι, ξέρω ότι όλοι θέλουν "έμπιστο", αλλά πόσο έμπιστος είναι κάποιος απλά και μόνο επειδή χτύπησε την πόρτα του βουλευτή και μπήκε; Επιπλέον αν ακόμα κι αυτές τις δουλειές τις χειρίζονται οι βουλευτές, τι ελπίδες υπάρχουν για κάποιον άνεργο της επαρχίας να βρει δουλειά χωρίς ρουσφέτι; Πόσο θα μπορεί κανείς να είναι με το σταυρό στο χέρι, όταν είναι άνεργος;
Φυσικά αυτά τα προβλήματα δεν θα υπήρχαν αν υπήρχαν δουλειές. Αν δηλαδή για καθε πέντε θέσεις εργασίες υπήρχαν τέσσερεις υποψήφιοι. 

Να προσθέσω ότι ο συγγενής μου ψήφιζε το κόμμα της κυβέρνησης και ο βουλευτής που του βρήκε τη δουλειά ήταν της αντιπολίτευσης. Δεν του ζήτησαν καθόλου αποδείξεις ότι είναι οπαδός.


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2010)

Επίσης για όσους λένε καλά να πάθουν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, σκεφτείτε ότι τα ίδια λένε οι Γερμανοί για τους Έλληνες, π.χ. 
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να στρεφόμαστε κατά του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου που με το μισθό περιορισμένο θα κόψει τους πέντε καφέδες τη βδομάδα (με αποτέλεσμα να χάσει το καφενείο μας), θα περιορίσει τα ιδιαίτερα και τις ξένες γλώσσες και τα εξωσχολικά του παιδιού του (πρόβλημα για τα φροντιστήρια, τα αθλητικά κέντρα κλπ), θα αφήσει λιγότερα στα μαγαζιά μας κλπκλπ. Όλοι αλληλοεξαρτημένοι είμαστε. 

Επίσης η κατάργηση της μονιμότητας, όσο κι αν φαίνεται καλή ιδέα έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι θα κάνει τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους ακόμα πιο εξαρτημένους από το ρουσφέτι. Όποιος δεν το πιστεύει δεν έχει παρά να θυμηθεί τις μαζικές μεταθέσεις που ακολουθούν κάθε αλλαγή κυβέρνησης (αυτές που τις διαψεύδουν όλοι, αλλά όμως γίνονται). Το πώς κάποιοι υπάλληλοι είναι πιο ευνοημένοι από άλλους και πώς αλληλοφαγώνονται για τη θέση το είδαμε και στα προπέρσινα συμβάντα στο υπουργείο πολιτισμού. Τώρα βάλτε σε αυτή την άρρωστη κατάσταση και το φόβο της απόλυσης ή (το πιο πιθανό) το φόβο της κακής αξιολόγησης που θα σε κρατήσει στάσιμο για πολλά χρόνια. 

Και τέλος, ας το δούμε πιο λογικά: δεν εργάζεται κανείς γιατί φοβάται την απόλυση. Εργάζεται γιατί θέλει να εργαστεί. Ο φόβος της απόλυσης δεν σε κρατάει σε ένα αρρωστημένο εργασιακό περιβάλλον.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Βεβαίως, ελπίζω να μη λέμε ότι θα κρατήσουμε τους ΔΥ στις θέσεις τους για να έχουν χρήματα να κάνουν κατανάλωση ή για να μην πεινάσουν. Δεν μπορεί να λειτουργεί το δημόσιο σαν φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα. Πρώτα θα λειτουργήσει παραγωγικά και αποδοτικά και, αν του περισσεύουν, έπειτα θα γίνει φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα. Η δημόσια διοίκηση πρέπει να έχει υπαλλήλους μέχρι το σημείο που κάθε πρόσθετος υπάλληλος απλώς μειώνει την παραγωγικότητα. Αν περισσεύουν οι σημερινοί ΔΥ σε σχέση με τη στελέχωση μια υπερσύγχρονης δημόσιας διοίκησης, ναι, να μειωθούν, είτε με το δαπανηρό σύστημα των μηδενικών νέων προσλήψεων είτε με απολύσεις — αφού θα έχουν φτιάξει γενικότερες συνθήκες απορρόφησής τους από την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Ούτε στον Καιάδα τούς πετάς ούτε στα πούπουλα (αν εκεί πέταξε η Ολυμπιακή τους δικούς της).


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2010)

Δεν είπα να κρατήσουμε κανέναν στη θέση του για να στηρίζει την αγορά, είπα νομίζω πολύ ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν έχουμε λόγο να λέμε καλά να τα παθαίνουν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, γιατί κάθε τι που επηρεάζει 700.000 Έλληνες, μας επηρεάζει όλους. Και προς το παρόν τα μέτρα επηρεάζουν και τις 700.000 κι όχι μόνο όσους μπήκαν από την πίσω πόρτα ή πλεονάζουν. 
Όταν με την επόμενη δόση μέτρων κοπούν οι ιδιωτικοί μισθοί 10% τι θα λέμε; Ότι οι ιδιωτικοί υπάλληλοι καλά να τα παθαίνουν;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2010)

anef said:


> Μμμ, εγώ θα διαφωνήσω μ' αυτό. Η _νόμιμη _διαφθορά (ας θυμηθούμε και τον ό,τι-είναι-νόμιμο-είναι-και-ηθικό), μου φαίνεται πως είναι συστατικό κομμάτι του υπαρκτού καπιταλισμού (για να μην μπλέξουμε με υπαρκτούς και ανύπαρκτους σοσιαλισμούς). Οι λεγόμενοι κερδοσκόποι είναι νόμιμο κομμάτι του συστήματος, οι περίφημες αγορές, που αγοράζουν και πουλάνε κυβερνήσεις, είναι ακριβώς αυτό το ίδιο το σύστημα. Και όλα αυτά βέβαια είναι ο ορισμός της διαφθοράς και της διαπλοκής.


Αφού ο Νίκελ μίλησε για θεωρητικό σοσιαλισμό, τότε γιατί εσύ κάνεις τη σύγκριση με τον υπαρκτό καπιταλισμό; Η θεωρία τού καπιταλισμού δεν προάγει τη διαφθορά — κάθε άλλο. Διότι η διαφθορά είναι ποινικώς κολάσιμη, και ο καπιταλισμός (τουλάχιστον στη θεωρία του, όπως άλλωστε και ο σοσιαλισμός) δεν βασίζεται σε ποινικώς κολάσιμες πρακτικές. Το ότι πολλοί με τις πράξεις και τις παραλείψεις τους σε κεφαλαιοκρατικά συστήματα ενήργησαν παράνομα κι εντέλει πρόδωσαν την ιδέα τού καπιταλισμού δεν είναι κάτι το πρωτόγνωρο, καθότι ανάλογες προδοσίες έγιναν και στο πεδίο τού σοσιαλισμού και του κομουνισμού. Τώρα, όσον αφορά τους λεγόμενους «κερδοσκόπους», έχω πει και παλιότερα ότι ο συγκεκριμένος όρος χρησιμοποιείται λαϊκίστικα και στερείται ουσιαστικού περιεχομένου. Και τέλος: Κυβερνήσεις ανεβοκατεβάζουν οι αγορές στον υπαρκτό καπιταλισμό, κυβερνήσεις επιβάλλονται σε λαούς στον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 9, 2010)

SBE said:


> Οι δουλειές στη λίστα της ήταν οι κλασσικές δουλειές σε επαρχιακή πόλη: πωλητές, ταμίες, αποθηκάριοι, νυχτοφύλακες, δακτυλογράφοι κλπ.



Φοβερό. Και αυτός είναι ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους που το δημόσιο είναι όπως είναι. Η επαρχία παρατημένη στην τύχη της. Τι θα κάνουν όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι; Σχέδιο υπάρχει για την ανάπτυξη εντός κι εκτός των μεγάλεων πόλεων;

Όσο για τους Δ.Υ. πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν. Πάγωμα, μετατάξεις, μετεκπαίδευση και τα σχετικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πάγωμα, μετατάξεις, μετεκπαίδευση και τα σχετικά.


Πρώτα βάζεις ανθρώπους να σχεδιάσουν τη λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών με σύγχρονες αρχές διοίκησης κ.λπ. και έπειτα ακολουθεί η μετεκπαίδευση. Από τα πρώτα που πρέπει να σχεδιάσουν: πώς θα κάνει ο πολίτης τα πάντα από το ΚΕΠ της γειτονιάς του, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να διανύει χιλιόμετρα. Στην πορεία αλλάζουν και τη νομοθεσία σε χίλια δυο σημεία που έχουν καφκοποιήσει τη λειτουργία του κράτους και στήσει σε κάθε γωνιά του δαιδάλου και έναν διεφθαρμένο με το χέρι τεντωμένο να σε «εξυπηρετήσει».


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Αφού ο Νίκελ μίλησε για θεωρητικό σοσιαλισμό, τότε γιατί εσύ κάνεις τη σύγκριση με τον υπαρκτό καπιταλισμό; Η θεωρία τού καπιταλισμού δεν προάγει τη διαφθορά — κάθε άλλο. Διότι η διαφθορά είναι ποινικώς κολάσιμη, και ο καπιταλισμός (τουλάχιστον στη θεωρία του, όπως άλλωστε και ο σοσιαλισμός) δεν βασίζεται σε ποινικώς κολάσιμες πρακτικές. Το ότι πολλοί με τις πράξεις και τις παραλείψεις τους σε κεφαλαιοκρατικά συστήματα ενήργησαν παράνομα κι εντέλει πρόδωσαν την ιδέα τού καπιταλισμού δεν είναι κάτι το πρωτόγνωρο, καθότι ανάλογες προδοσίες έγιναν και στο πεδίο τού σοσιαλισμού και του κομουνισμού. Τώρα, όσον αφορά τους λεγόμενους «κερδοσκόπους», έχω πει και παλιότερα ότι ο συγκεκριμένος όρος χρησιμοποιείται λαϊκίστικα και στερείται ουσιαστικού περιεχομένου. Και τέλος: Κυβερνήσεις ανεβοκατεβάζουν οι αγορές στον υπαρκτό καπιταλισμό, κυβερνήσεις επιβάλλονται σε λαούς στον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό.



Κάνω λόγο για τον υπαρκτό καπιταλισμό γιατί τη δική του κρίση ζούμε και αυτή η κρίση ήταν το θέμα μας σ' αυτό το νήμα (αν και κάποιες φορές μπορεί να νομίσει κανείς ότι το θέμα είναι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι). Εκτός αυτού, γιατί ο καπιταλισμός έχει προγραμματικά στο κέντρο του το κυνήγι του ατομικού κέρδους που βασίζεται στην εκμετάλλευση ανθρώπων και την ανισότητα. Αυτή την ανισότητα κτγμ δεν μπορεί να την νομιμοποιεί, να την αναπαράγει ή να τη στηρίζει χωρίς διαφθορά, ακόμα κι αν θεωρητικά όπως λες μπορεί να το ισχυρίζεται. Εξάλλου, είναι υπαρκτός εδώ και αρκετούς αιώνες, άρα μπορούμε πια να ξέρουμε ότι στην πράξη δεν το έχει κάνει. 

Να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα; Είναι παράνομο ή ποινικώς κολάσιμο να ενημερωνόμαστε για την ιδιωτικοποίηση των λιμανιών από τα ίδια τα κανάλια των οποίων οι ιδιοκτήτες κερδίζουν από αυτήν την ιδιωτικοποίηση; Όχι, είναι νόμιμο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου όμως παράγει πολύ μεγαλύτερη διαφθορά (ίσως ακριβώς γιατί δεν είναι και ορατή) από το μέσον που βάζει ο συμβασιούχος για να δουλέψει σε έναν δήμο για 6 μήνες με 500 ευρώ το μήνα. Ή έστω παράγει _επίσης _διαφθορά. (Το πόση διαφθορά μπορεί να παράγει αυτού του είδους η διαπλοκή μπορεί να το δει κανείς καλά στην Ιταλία του Μπερλουσκόνι, όπου το τι είναι νόμιμο και τι παράνομο είναι μια πολύ σχετική έννοια, διαπραγματεύσιμη -τρόπος του λέγειν- μέρα με τη μέρα).

H κριτική στον υπαρκτό (ή και στον ανύπαρκτο) σοσιαλισμό είναι άλλο ζήτημα, και φυσικά συνδέεται και με όσα λέμε εδώ, αλλά είναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα, δεν είναι; Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ ότι διαφθορά υπήρχε και στον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό, και με σένα που λες ότι επιβάλλονταν κυβερνήσεις. Ακόμα περισσότερο, δεν θεωρώ την αποτυχία του αποτέλεσμα μόνο προδοσίας ή κακής εφαρμογής. Αυτά όμως δεν μπορεί να αναιρούν την κριτική στον καπιταλισμό.

Αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι, όμως, πολύ φοβάμαι πως θα μας πάρουν με τις ντομάτες οι συμφορουμίτες μας. Εδώ το φλέγον θέμα είναι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι :)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πρώτα βάζεις ανθρώπους να σχεδιάσουν τη λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών με σύγχρονες αρχές διοίκησης κ.λπ. και έπειτα ακολουθεί η μετεκπαίδευση. Από τα πρώτα που πρέπει να σχεδιάσουν: πώς θα κάνει ο πολίτης τα πάντα από το ΚΕΠ της γειτονιάς του, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να διανύει χιλιόμετρα. Στην πορεία αλλάζουν και τη νομοθεσία σε χίλια δυο σημεία που έχουν καφκοποιήσει τη λειτουργία του κράτους και στήσει σε κάθε γωνιά του δαιδάλου και έναν διεφθαρμένο με το χέρι τεντωμένο να σε «εξυπηρετήσει».



Μπορούν να γίνουν παράλληλα. Αν γίνουν μαζικές απολύσεις αυτή τη στιγμή οι επιπτώσεις θα είναι πολύ άσχημες για όλους, ιδιωτικούς και δημόσιους.

Τι μετατάξεις και σύγχρονο μάνατζμεντ; Εγώ παίρνω το 184 και δεν μπορώ να κλείσω ένα ραντεβού στο ΙΚΑ. Πρέπει να προσπαθώ *κάθε μέρα στις 7:30 το πρωί* μήπως σταθώ τυχερός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Τι μετατάξεις και σύγχρονο μάνατζμεντ; Εγώ παίρνω το 184 και δεν μπορώ να κλείσω ένα ραντεβού στο ΙΚΑ. Πρέπει να προσπαθώ *κάθε μέρα στις 7:30 το πρωί* μήπως σταθώ τυχερός.




Το πρόβλημα είναι, όπως μου έχουν εξηγήσει κατεπανάληψη οι ευγενικές τηλεφωνήτριες, ότι πολύς κόσμος πηγαίνει στα κατά περιοχή κεντρικά γραφεία του ΙΚΑ, στήνεται στην ουρά από τις 6 το πρωί, και κλείνει επιτόπου στις 7.30 τα ραντεβού, ιδίως στις «δύσκολες» ειδικότητες (αυτές που γράφουν ακριβά φάρμακα, μόνο). (Πολύ βολικό αν διαθέτεις «ευκίνητο και ανθεκτικό συνταξιούχο».) Από την άλλη, για ειδικότητες όπως χειρουργοί και γυναικολόγοι, για τις οποίες οι ασφαλισμένοι θέλουν --και πληρώνουν-- το δικό τους γιατρό, πολλές φορές δεν χρειάζεται καν ραντεβού. Πηγαίνεις, παίρνεις αριθμό από τη γραμματεία, και μπαίνεις σε 10-15 λεπτά. Το πολύ πολύ σου κλείνουν τηλεφωνικά για την επόμενη μέρα


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2010)

_Πάντως εγώ σήμερα έκλεισα ραντεβού στο νοσοκομείο μέσω ιντερνέτ. Η ιστορία έγινε ως εξής: ο GP μου έδωσε ένα χαρτί με κάτι νούμερα και password σήμερα το πρωί, γύρισα σπίτι, έκανα login με τα νούμερα αυτά, μου έβγαλε πότε είναι διαθέσιμοι και επέλεξα, και μετά τύπωσα κι ένα χαρτί για υπενθύμιση με τις οδηγίες πως να πάω εκεί κλπ. Το μόνο που δεν κάνει το σύστημα είναι να σου μειώνει το χρόνο αναμονής, η αναμονή είναι 52 ημέρες, μου είπε, αλλά βρήκα ακύρωση κι έκλεισα για λίγο πιο νωρίς. 
Αυτά εν Λονδίνω, και μη νομίζετε ότι έτσι είναι όλη η χώρα, είναι σύστημα που το χρησιμοποιεί εδώ κι ένα χρόνο η τοπική αρχή υγείας. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αλλού (για την ανοργανωσιά τους όμως έχω πολλές άλλες ιστορίες, αλλά είναι εκτός θέματος). 

Στην Ελλάδα δε νομίζω ότι θα δούλευε αυτό το σύστημα πολύ, γιατί δεν έχουν όλοι πρόσβαση σε ιντερνέτ, αλλά θα μπορούσαν να πάρουν κι άλλες τηλεφωνήτριες, από τα γραφεία που κάααθονται. _


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Φοβερό. Και αυτός είναι ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους που το δημόσιο είναι όπως είναι. Η επαρχία παρατημένη στην τύχη της. Τι θα κάνουν όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι; Σχέδιο υπάρχει για την ανάπτυξη εντός κι εκτός των μεγάλεων πόλεων;



Η επαρχία έχει τις εξής δουλειές: υπάλληλος γραφείου χωρίς ειδικότητα, υπάλληλος σε κάποιο κατάστημα, μικρομεσαίος επιχειρηματίας ή ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και δημόσιος υπάλληλος. Και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι το δημόσιο σε αυτά τα μέρη έχει μικρή σχετικά παρουσία, όχι όπως στην Αττική, ο δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι είναι λίγοι. Όσο για το τι επιχειρηματικές δυνατότητες υπάρχουν στην περιοχή, απλά πράγματα: δέκα επιχειρηματίες ελέγχουν τα πάντα στην περιοχή και εύκολα μπορούν να πνίξουν κάθε ανταγωνισμό (τα πάντα σημαίνει καταστήματα, πολιτευόμενους, δημόσια έργα κλπ). Έτσι αναγκάζεσαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις κι εσύ διάφορα μέσα, πολιτικά και μη, για να επιβιώσεις ή ξεχνάς τα επιχειρηματικά και πας στο βουλευτή να σου βρει δουλειά σε σουπερμάρκετ. 

Τέλος πάντων, αυτά είναι εκτός θέματος...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι, όπως μου έχουν εξηγήσει κατεπανάληψη οι ευγενικές τηλεφωνήτριες, ότι πολύς κόσμος πηγαίνει στα κατά περιοχή κεντρικά γραφεία του ΙΚΑ, στήνεται στην ουρά από τις 6 το πρωί, και κλείνει επιτόπου στις 7.30 τα ραντεβού, ιδίως στις «δύσκολες» ειδικότητες (αυτές που γράφουν ακριβά φάρμακα, μόνο).




Η ουσία όμως dr είναι ότι οι ασφαλισμένοι στο ΙΚΑ πληρώνουμε τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής μας και δεν έχουμε ούτε αυτή την υποτυπώδη ιατροφαρμακευτική παροχή για την οποία πληρώνουμε αδρά .


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Η ουσία όμως dr είναι ότι οι ασφαλισμένοι στο ΙΚΑ πληρώνουμε τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής μας και δεν έχουμε ούτε αυτή την υποτυπώδη ιατροφαρμακευτική παροχή για την οποία πληρώνουμε αδρά .


Μα... προφανώς! 

Και για να το συνδέσω με αυτά που έγραψε η SBE πιο πάνω, γιατί πρέπει π.χ. τα call center να είναι εγκατεστημένα στην Αθήνα και όχι π.χ. στην τάδε επαρχιακή πόλη;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2010)

Ο σημερινός Φώτης Γεωργελές στην Athens Voice:
Στο site της εφημερίδας ένας αναγνώστης μού απαντάει: Τι νόημα έχει ο πληθυντικός; Δεν κλέψαμε όλοι, δεν λαφυραγωγήσαμε όλοι το κράτος, δεν είμαστε εμείς οι υπεύθυνοι για τη χρεοκοπία. Έχει δίκιο, πράγματι μιλάω πάντα στον πληθυντικό, προσέχω να βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα, λέω έτσι που τα ’κανε η γενιά μου. Επίτηδες το κάνω. Γιατί αυτοί που δεν θέλουν ν’ αλλάξει τίποτα, βρίσκουν πάντα έναν τρίτο φταίχτη. Αυτή είναι η λειτουργία του λαϊκισμού, αντί να αναζητάει τις αιτίες και τις λύσεις των προβλημάτων, βρίσκει έναν ένοχο. Τη Μέρκελ, τους κερδοσκόπους, τους Γερμανούς, τα «κοράκια των Βρυξελλών», την παγκοσμιοποίηση. Ενισχύει τη θυματοποίηση, κολακεύει, μεταθέτει τις ευθύνες, πετάει με άλλα λόγια την μπάλα έξω απ’ το γήπεδο. Ώστε τα πράγματα να μένουν πάντα ίδια, να μην αλλάζει τίποτα. Ο δήθεν ριζοσπαστισμός κρύβει την υποστήριξη της ακινησίας. Δεν φταίμε εμείς, φταίει κάποιος άλλος, έξω από μας. Δηλαδή κανένας. Έχουμε εφεύρει σ’ αυτή τη χώρα τον άγνωστο οικοπεδοφάγο, τον άγνωστο κερδοσκόπο, τον άγνωστο μεσάζοντα, τον άγνωστο κουκουλοφόρο. Θα τους στήσουμε μνημείο δίπλα στον άγνωστο στρατιώτη.

Έχει δίκιο επίσης. Δεν φταίμε όλοι. Δεν έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο μερίδιο ευθυνών. Αθώοι, όμως, είμαστε; Δηλαδή τι είναι αυτή η χώρα, καμιά μπανανία της Αφρικής που ο δικτάτορας Αμίν Νταντά έβαλε τα 300 δις του χρέους σε ράβδους χρυσού μέσα σε μια βαλίτσα και τα πήγε στην Ελβετία;

Σ’ αυτή τη χώρα είμαστε όλοι οικολόγοι. Τον τελευταίο καιρό, Μέσα Ενημέρωσης, κόμματα, κανάλια, οργανώσεις, όλο για το περιβάλλον μιλάνε, τόσο πράσινο κοντεύει να μου βγει από τη μύτη. Όταν όμως, καμιά σπάνια φορά, πάει κανένα συνεργείο να κατεδαφίσει ένα αυθαίρετο, όλοι μαζί, τα ίδια μέσα ενημέρωσης και κοινή γνώμη, λέμε, από το εξοχικό του μεροκαματιάρη θα ξεκινήσετε; Έτσι η Ελλάδα μετράει 2 εκατομμύρια αυθαίρετα. Μεροκαματιάρηδων. Εμείς δεν είμαστε αυτοί;

Όλοι λέμε, μέχρι και οι ίδιοι πια το λένε, ότι τα κόμματα διορίζουν την εκλογική τους πελατεία στο Δημόσιο, παραβιάζουν τους διαγωνισμούς του ΑΣΕΠ με βουλευτικά σημειώματα, με συνέπεια το ξεχείλωμα και τη χρεοκοπία του δημοσίου. Όταν όμως πριν λίγους μήνες η κυβέρνηση είπε ότι όσοι κάνουν stage στο δημόσιο δεν θα μονιμοποιηθούν όταν τελειώσει το stage τους, τότε φωνάξαμε «συντρίβονται τα όνειρα των νέων ανθρώπων», τι φταίνε αυτοί που τους υποσχέθηκαν. Φταίνε; Μια δουλίτσα ψάχνανε κι αυτοί οι έρημοι, αλλά δεν πρέπει να τελειώσει κάποτε αυτό το αυτοκτονικό σύστημα που χρεοκοπεί το κράτος και καταστρέφει την οικονομία; Που έχει κάνει μια χώρα στο 2010 να ζει με τα σλόγκαν των ελληνικών ταινιών του 1950, «να βρω μια τρούπα να τρουπώσω»; Όποτε και να πούμε φτάνει, πάντα κάποιοι θα αδικηθούν, σε κάποια «παιδιά θα έχουν υποσχεθεί». Τι πρέπει να πούμε, ότι θ’ αρχίσουμε το σωστό από το 2050, που θα έχουμε μετακομίσει όλοι σε καλύτερους τόπους για να μην υπάρχουν αδικημένοι; Εμείς δεν είμαστε αυτά τα «παιδιά»;

Λέμε τώρα ότι τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία δεν έχουν να πληρώσουν συντάξεις, ότι ενώ σ’ όλη την Ευρώπη τα όρια εξόδου από την εργασία ανεβαίνουν, στην Ελλάδα αυτή την καταστροφική πενταετία έπεσαν, βγαίνουμε νωρίτερα στη σύνταξη απ’ ό,τι το 2004. Αιτία είναι οι εθελούσιες έξοδοι, αδειάζουν το δημόσιο για να το ξαναγεμίσουν με καινούργιους, βγάζουν νέους ανθρώπους στη σύνταξη, χρεοκοπώντας έτσι και τα ταμεία. Χιλιάδες κάθε χρόνο, δεκάδες χιλιάδες πρόωρες συνταξιοδοτήσεις στην Ολυμπιακή, τον ΟΛΠ, τον ΟΤΕ, τη ΔΕΗ, τον ΟΣΕ, τις τράπεζες, τη Βιομηχανία Ζάχαρης, τη Βιομηχανία Φωσφορικών Λιπασμάτων, την Εθνική Ασφαλιστική. Όλοι αυτοί οι μικρότεροι των 50 ετών εισοδηματίες του Δημοσίου, εμείς δεν είμαστε;

Λέμε τώρα ότι πεδίο απίστευτης σπατάλης, εστίες διαφθοράς που τώρα υποτίθεται θα καταργηθούν, είναι εκατοντάδες δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις χωρίς αντικείμενο, 6 χιλιάδες δημοτικές επιχειρήσεις παθητικές και χρεοκοπημένες, 5 χιλιάδες Νομικά Πρόσωπα Δημοσίου Δικαίου και άλλα τόσα της εκκλησίας, 10 χιλιάδες ιδρύματα που δεν υποβάλλουν ισολογισμούς, δεν τα ελέγχει κανείς. Εντάξει, μερικές χιλιάδες κύριοι κύριοι πρόεδροι με τα κρατικά αυτοκίνητα και τους σοφέρ είναι τα υψηλά κομματικά στελέχη. Κάμποσες χιλιάδες ακόμα αντιπρόεδροι, διευθυντές, μέλη διοικητικών συμβουλίων, μέλη επιτροπών και πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδες υπάλληλοι σ’ αυτά όλα, εμείς δεν είμαστε;

Εμείς δεν είμαστε οι ταξιτζήδες που δεν θέλουν ταμειακές στα ταξί, οι βενζινάδες που δεν θέλουν να κόβουν απόδειξη, οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που φορολογούνται «αυτοτελώς», το 40% των βαρέων και ανθυγιεινών του ΙΚΑ;

Έχει κανένα νόημα να ψάχνουμε ενόχους, να βρούμε το φταίχτη και ποιος φταίει περισσότερο, να κάνουμε 6-7 εξεταστικές επιτροπές για να καταλογίσουμε ευθύνες, λες και δεν ξέρουμε τι μας συνέβη αυτά τα 5 χρόνια; Αυτή η συζήτηση είναι αντιπαραγωγική και αποπροσανατολιστική. Μεταθέτει το ζήτημα από κει που πραγματικά πρέπει να πάει. Στην πολιτική. Η κοινωνία μας, με μεγάλη κοινωνική πλειοψηφία, με τα κόμματα που την αντιπροσώπευαν, έζησε μερικές δεκαετίες μ’ ένα μοντέλο που συνεχώς απέκλινε από την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη και μοιραία χρεοκόπησε. Η ίδια κοινωνία πρέπει τώρα να αποφασίσει να κάνει άλλες πολιτικές επιλογές, ν’ αλλάξει πορεία για να σωθεί. Η ίδια η κοινωνία, κανείς άλλος. Το παιχνίδι παίζεται εδώ, όχι στις διεθνείς χρηματαγορές.
Όλα τα άλλα είναι σκέτη υποκρισία. Μέχρι τώρα, μοιάζουμε μ’ εκείνους τους κόκκινους αγροτοσυνδικαλιστές, που έκλειναν με τα μπλόκα την εθνική οδό. Που έλεγαν ότι διαφωνούν κάθετα με τις μεταρρυθμίσεις που ήθελε να επιβάλλει η ΕΟΚ. Ότι διαφωνούν με την ίδια την ευρωπαϊκή κοινότητα, ήθελαν να καταργηθεί, να φύγει η Ελλάδα από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Έδιναν όμως ηρωικούς αγώνες με τα τρακτέρ, διεκδικώντας τις επιδοτήσεις τις οποίες δίνει η ευρωπαϊκή κοινότητα για να προχωρήσουν σε μεταρρυθμίσεις, τις οποίες μεταρρυθμίσεις αρνούνται να εφαρμόσουν.

Μπορούμε πια να επιτρέπουμε στους εαυτούς μας να ζουν μέσα σ’ αυτή την κοροϊδία; Μπορούμε πια να αρνούμαστε, ακόμα και στο χείλος της χρεοκοπίας, να κοιτάξουμε τον εαυτό μας στον καθρέφτη, να μιλήσουμε στον πληθυντικό;​Θέλω επίσης να καταγράψω το σχόλιο της εκπαιδευτικού φίλης μου, που έχει χτίσει ολόκληρο σπίτι με τα ιδιαίτερα, για την άποψη που ακούγεται τελευταία περί πατρίδας που κινδυνεύει: "Δεν θα πληρώσω εγώ για την πατρίδα του Γιωργάκη!"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2010)

Έστω 12μελής οικογένεια που έφτασε να χρωστάει 300 χιλιάρικα. Πώς τα κατάφερε; Κάποια της τα φάγανε κάτι πονηροί. Ένας τους έφερε ένα φίλο του που ζητούσε προίκα για να πάρει τη μεγάλη αδελφή τους που είχε σιτέψει, έπαιρνε προκαταβολές, αλλά μετά του ξίνιζε η μεγάλη και ήθελε την επόμενη. Ένας άλλος έφερε ένα φίλο του μάστορα που ανέλαβε να τους φτιάξει ένα ωραίο, μεγάλο σπίτι· όμως όλο το έφτιαχνε και όλο κάτι χάλαγε και φτου κι από την αρχή. Κάτι άλλοι τους πούλησαν για το σπίτι που θα τελείωνε κάτι πανάκριβους συναγερμούς για κλέφτες. Γενικά, όλο και κάποιος τους κορόιδευε (γιατί βλέπεις, περνιόντουσαν και για πονηροί) και τελικά όλο και κάποιον άλλον έβρισκαν που τους έφταιγε.

Όμως τη ζωή που έκαναν, κακή δεν μπορείς να την πεις. Είχε τα πάνω και τα κάτω της, όλο και κάποιος βουλευτής ερχόταν να τους προσέξει (πολλά τα ψηφαλάκια τους, βλέπεις) βγάλανε πέρσι όλοι μαζί γύρω στα 240 χιλιάρικα, κρύβανε τα μισά, παίρνανε και κάτι επιδόματα κάθε τόσο και κάτι εμβάσματα και κάτι δανεικά (που βγαίνανε μετά στην τηλεόραση και κλαιγόντουσαν μέχρι να τους τα χαρίσουν), τελοσπάντων, πορευόντουσαν. Και τις διακοπές τους κάνανε, και τα μπαράκια τους βγαίνανε, και τα ψώνια τους χαιρόντουσαν· όχι, κακή ζωή δεν μπορούσες να την πεις. Και όπου έβρισκαν εμπόδιο, ήταν έξω καρδιά άνθρωποι. Να τα πούρα στους γιατρούς, να οι ντενεκέδες λάδια στους δασκάλους, να τα κεράσματα στους δικηγόρους. Και άρχοντες· με τα ταξιά τους και με τις αμαξάρες τους.

Και ξαφνικά, ήρθε λέει η κρίση. Η τράπεζα που έκαναν τις δουλειές τους κόντεψε να φαλιρίσει, αγρίεψαν τα πράγματα, τους φώναξαν να ισιώσουν το λογαριασμό τους.

Πήγαν, φώναξαν, αγρίεψαν, έκαναν το χαζό, κλάφτηκαν, τίποτε η τράπεζα.

--Αν δεν βρείτε τρόπο να αρχίσετε να ξοφλάτε αυτά που χρωστάτε, εμείς άλλα λεφτά δεν δίνουμε.
--Μα δεν φταίμε εμείς επειδή...[επανάληψη της πρώτης παραγράφου].
--Μωρέ τα χίλια δίκια έχετε, τους είπε η τράπεζα, αλλά εμείς άλλα λεφτά δεν χάνουμε. Ή θα σταματήσετε μέσα σε τρία χρόνια να παίρνετε δανεικά και θα βάλετε μπροστά να κόψετε αυτά που χρωστάτε στο μισό ή εμείς άλλα λεφτά δεν βάζουμε στο πιθάρι με τον τρύπιο πάτο.

Μια, δυο, τρεις, είδαν και απόειδαν, άρχισαν να τους στριμώχνουν οι λογαριασμοί, άρχισε να κινδυνεύει να μην μπορεί να πορευτεί η οικογένεια, ένας τύπος πέρασε να κοιτάξει τα ασημικά που είχαν στο μπαούλο, αποφάσισε ο πάτερ φαμίλιας να διαπραγματευτούν. Με γκρίνια, με καβγάδες, με «εσύ φταις» «όχι εσύ», τέτοια πράγματα.

Τελικά πήραν μολύβι και χαρτί και υπολόγισαν:

α) Για να μην πρέπει να παίρνουν δανεικά, πρέπει να ξοδεύουν 60 χιλιάρικα λιγότερα το χρόνο. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει μονομιάς, άρα τη μία χρονιά θα κόψουν από κάπου 20 χιλιάρικα, τη δεύτερη από κάπου αλλού άλλα 20 χιλιάρικα, και την τρίτη άλλα 20 χιλιάρικα από τα απομεινάρια.
β) Αυτά τα τρία χρόνια, τα χρωστούμενα θα έχουν αυξηθεί. 40 χιλιάρικα την πρώτη χρονιά και άλλα 20 χιλάρικα τη δεύτερη. Τελειώνοντας λοιπόν η τρίτη χρονιά, το χρέος τους θα έχει φτάσει τα 360 χιλιάρικα.
γ) Για να το κόψουν στο μισό, με άλλα λόγια να ξεφορτωθούν 180 χιλιάρικα, επί πόσα χρόνια ακόμη πρέπει να κόβουν 20χίλιαρα από αυτά που θα τους έχουν απομείνει την τρίτη χρονιά;

*Ερώτηση: Πότε έπαθε συγκοπή ο πάτερ φαμίλιας;*

α) Εκείνο το βράδυ, στο τραπέζι της κουζίνας;
β) Την πρωτοχρονιά του 2014;
γ) Τον Απρίλη του 2012, πηδώντας από το μπαλκόνι του γείτονα όπου είχε μπουκάρει να τον ξελαφρώσει από κάτι οικογενειακά κειμήλια;
δ) Τον Αύγουστο του 2017, που ξέχασε να πληρώσει μια δόση και ήρθε ο κλητήρας της τράπεζας με κάτι φουσκωτούς με σαλβάρια να σηκώσουν ό,τι είχε απομείνει;
ε) Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει;


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> ε) Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει;


Διότι ελπίζουμε ότι θα βγουν στον αφρό τα νούμερα που θα λένε ότι υπάρχουν και κάποια έσοδα που είχαμε ξεχάσει να δηλώσουμε. Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει! Για τον πάτερ φαμίλια δεν ξέρω...


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2010)

Για το εμείς και οι άλλοι, της Αλεξάνδρας: είναι γνωστό ότι οι Έλληνες πάντα έχουν καχύποπτη στάση προς το κράτος, το κράτος δεν είναι αυτοί κλπκλπ. 
Το ότι έχει πολλά στραβά η Ελλάδα, έχει. Και φοροδιαφυγή, και γραφειοκρατία, και σπατάλη κλπκλπ. Και φυσικά όλα αυτά πρέπει να περιοριστούν (να διορθωθούν δε γίνεται, άλλωστε υπάρχουν και στις καλύτερες χώρες). 
Όμως μην μπερδεύουμε τη σημερινή κατάσταση της οικονομίας με αυτά. Ναι, όλα αυτά συμβάλλουν για να χειροτερέψει η κατάσταση, κι αν δεν υπήρχαν θα ήμασταν λίγο καλύτερα, αλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα ήμασταν πολύ καλύτερα. 
Μερικά απλά παραδείγματα: 
ΗΠΑ, η χώρα που δεν έχει κοινωνικές παροχές, δημόσιο τεράστιο κλπκλπ κι όμως έχει παρόμοια ποσοστά ελλείμματος με την Ελλάδα. 
Βρετανία, πολλοί Έλληνες θεωρούν ότι είναι σοβαρή χώρα στο δημοσιοοικονομικό. Κι όμως, η οικονομία της παραπαίει. 
Ιταλία: νούμερο ένα ώρα στο θέμα της διαφθοράς, αλλά μέλος του G8, με βαριά βιομηχανία κλπ και πώς πάει από έλλειμμα;
Ισπανία: τεράστια χώρα, με πολύ καλή (φαινομενικά τουλάχιστον) διαχείριση των χρημάτων από ΕΕ, όχι σαν την Ελλάδα. Πού βρίσκεται;
Ιρλανδία: το ιρλανδικό θαύμα ούτε σε τεράστιο δημόσιο στηρίχτηκε, ούτε σε συντάξεις από τα 55, που βρίσκεται τώρα η Ιρλανδία;
Και μία εκτός ΕΕ, Ισλανδία: πριν δυο γενιές πάμφτωχοι, πριν δυο χρόνια πάμπλουτοι, βιοτικό επίπεδο στα δυσθεώρητα ύψη, που βάζει κάτω όλες τις άλλες χώρες, ισχυρότατη οικονομία, χρήμα με ουρά να ρέει κυριολεκτικά από τις θερμές πηγές. Ούτε αυτοί είχαν τεράστιο δημόσιο και σα βόρειοι οπαδοί της προτεσταντικής ηθικής, σίγουρα θα ήταν με το σταυρό στο χέρι στα οικονομικά (αν και μεγάλο ποσοστό λέει είναι ειδωλολάτρες). Πού βρίσκονται τώρα;

Μ' άλλα λόγια, δεν φταίνε μόνο οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι για την παρούσα οικονομική κατάσταση, απλά οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι είναι πιο εύκολο να ελεγχθούν και να κοπούν οι μισθοί τους. 

Επίσης, θυμάμαι τη δεκαετία του '70 τον Καραμανλή να επιβάλλει λιτότητα.
Θυμάμαι τη δεκαετία του '80 τον Παπανδρέου να επιβάλλει οικονομία. 
Κι αυτά ήταν σε εποχές με έλλειμμα 30% όχι 130%. 
Απόδειξη ότι τα νούμερα είναι απλά νούμερα. Δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα. Τότε με 30% είχε έρθει το τέλος του κόσμου, μέχρι προχτές με πολλαπλάσιο δεν έτρεχε τίποτα. 
Τελικά ούτε το τέλος του κόσμου ήρθε, ούτε η Ελλάδα χάθηκε, ούτε πεινάσαμε. Επομένως δε χρειάζεται να προσπαθούμε να βρούμε αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο. 
Ο καθένας μπορεί να αισθάνεται περισσότερο ή λιγότερο υπεύθυνος. Όπως ο καθένας μπορεί να αισθάνεται περισσότερο ή λιγότερο μέρος του συνόλου, Ευρωπαίος, Κινέζος κλπ. Δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Για το εμείς και οι άλλοι, της Αλεξάνδρας: είναι γνωστό ότι οι Έλληνες πάντα έχουν καχύποπτη στάση προς το κράτος, το κράτος δεν είναι αυτοί κλπκλπ.


Να διευκρινίσω ότι η φίλη μου με το "η πατρίδα του Γιωργάκη" δεν εννοούσε το κράτος. Εννοούσε αυτούς που ψήφισαν το κόμμα του Γιωργάκη, το οποίο δεν ψήφισε η ίδια. Δηλαδή, θα ήταν και δική της πατρίδα μόνο αν είχε ψηφίσει το κόμμα που είναι στην εξουσία. Κατά τα άλλα, όλοι ισχυρίζονται ότι η Ελλάδα είναι το λίκνο της Δημοκρατίας, αλλά είναι σίγουρο ότι ένα μέρος του πληθυσμού εύχεται ακόμα και την καταστροφή της "πατρίδας των άλλων".


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έστω 12μελής οικογένεια που έφτασε να χρωστάει 300 χιλιάρικα........


Όσον αφορά το τρομακτικά ζοφερό σενάριο που περιέγραψες, Δόκτωρ, έχω μια παρατήρηση: 
Μια οικογένεια όντως μπορεί να χρεοκοπήσει, να χρωστάει εκατομμύρια, ο πάτερ-φαμίλιας να πάει φυλακή, να μην έχουν να φάνε, να είναι ακόμα και άστεγοι. Επειδή η παραβολή σου αφορά χώρα όμως, και όχι οικογένεια, τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο ζοφερά, επειδή η φτώχεια είναι υπόθεση στατιστικής: δηλαδή, ναι, μεν κάποιοι θα ζουν κάτω απ' το όριο της φτώχειας, κάποιοι θα είναι άνεργοι, αλλά πάντα κάποιοι θα υπάρχουν που θα τα κουτσοβολεύουν, κάποιοι άλλοι που θα περνάνε άνετα και κάποιοι που θα περνάνε ζωή και κότα. Και ακόμα και χώρες που βάρεσαν κανόνι, π.χ. η Αργεντινή, δεν χάθηκαν από τον χάρτη. Το θέμα είναι, μετά από μια τέτοια τρομαχτική εμπειρία, όπως αυτή που βιώνουν τώρα οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες, να ξημερώσει μια μέρα που ο γονιός δεν θα φιλάει κατουρημένες ποδιές για να διορίσει το παιδί του στο Δημόσιο, ούτε θα έχουν όλοι τη φιλοδοξία να γίνουν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι για να κααααάθονται.


SBE said:


> Μ' άλλα λόγια, δεν φταίνε μόνο οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι για την παρούσα οικονομική κατάσταση, απλά οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι είναι πιο εύκολο να ελεγχθούν και να κοπούν οι μισθοί τους.


Δεν είπε κανένας ότι φταίνε _μόνο _οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, φταίει ο διογκωμένος δημόσιος τομέας γενικά και το γεγονός ότι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ζούμε με δανεικά. Και όχι μόνο το κράτος, αλλά και οι ιδιώτες· κάποτε για να αγοράσεις αυτοκίνητο, έπρεπε να έχεις μαζέψει όλα τα λεφτά, τα τελευταία χρόνια, μισθωτοί των 1000 ευρώ τον μήνα έπαιρναν δάνειο για να αγοράσουν αυτοκίνητο. Τα λένε και οι ίδιοι όταν κλαίνε τη μοίρα τους μπροστά σε κάποιο μικρόφωνο: "Πώς να τα βγάλω πέρα με τόσο μικρό μισθό; Ενοίκιο, δάνειο αυτοκινήτου κλπ. κλπ."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Είναι σωστό ότι το σενάριο είναι ζοφερό. Ελπίζω κι εγώ επίσης ότι η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει. Εξίσου σωστό είναι ότι κάθε γενίκευση δεν οδηγεί πουθενά και ότι, τελικά, οι αριθμοί δεν είναι παρά αριθμοί. (Τα χρέη πάντως, κάπως θα πρέπει κάποτε να τα πληρώσουμε...)

Νομίζω όμως ότι θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε ότι χωρίς αριθμούς δεν ξέρουμε πού βρισκόμαστε και πού (θα) πρέπει να πάμε. Δεν είναι κακό να συγκρινόμαστε μόνο με χώρες που πλεονεκτούν σαφώς με εμάς, αλλά να μην το κάνουμε μονόπλευρα, όπου μας συμφέρει ανάλογα με τη συζήτηση. Ας δούμε π.χ. την παραγωγικότητά μας {τι παράγουμε, αλήθεια;}, τη διαφάνεια, άλλους δείκτες. Και ας κοιτάμε κάθε τόσο ότι παραμένουμε στις 30 πιο ισχυρές, πιο προοδευμένες και ναι, πιο πλούσιες χώρες του κόσμου.

Κυρίως όμως, ας δούμε ανάμεσά μας πόσο έχουμε χάσει την όρεξη και την ευχαρίστηση της δημιουργίας. Όταν πρώτοι εμείς, με τον δικαιολογημένο ίσως κυνισμό ενός λαού που έχει δει τα πάντα, έχουμε αναγάγει και τα πάντα στο χρηματικό τους ισοδύναμο, δεν θα πρέπει να μας κακοφαίνεται όταν μας αντιμετωπίζουν κι εμάς με ανάλογο κυνισμό και με νούμερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> ...Μερικά απλά παραδείγματα:
> ΗΠΑ, η χώρα που δεν έχει κοινωνικές παροχές, δημόσιο τεράστιο κλπκλπ κι όμως έχει παρόμοια ποσοστά ελλείμματος με την Ελλάδα.
> Βρετανία, πολλοί Έλληνες θεωρούν ότι είναι σοβαρή χώρα στο δημοσιοοικονομικό. Κι όμως, η οικονομία της παραπαίει.
> Ιταλία: νούμερο ένα ώρα στο θέμα της διαφθοράς, αλλά μέλος του G8, με βαριά βιομηχανία κλπ και πώς πάει από έλλειμμα;
> ...



Η λιτότητα από μόνη της δεν λέει τίποτα και το μόνο που κάνει είναι να προκαλεί ύφεση και ασφυξία. Επίσης, οι περισσότεροι ΔΥ σε όλο τον κόσμο (και στην Ελλάδα) δεν είναι μόνο στη Διοίκηση, είναι και σε άλλους, κρίσιμους τομείς: Παιδεία, Υγεία, Ασφάλεια. Τα προβλήματα της Ελλάδας δεν έχουν όμως καμία σχέση με τις χώρες που αναφέρεις:

ΗΠΑ: Χώρα που ασκεί παγκόσμια επιθετική πολιτική (δεν πιστεύεις βέβαια ότι οι πόλεμοι γίνονται τζάμπα), αλλά κόβει δικό της νόμισμα (όσο και όποτε θέλει, κάνοντας την Κϊνα να τρέμει). Παράγουν και εξάγουν προηγμένα προϊόντα.

ΗΒ: Wannabe ΗΠΑ σε μικρότερη κλίμακα. Παράγουν και εξάγουν προηγμένα προϊόντα.

Ιταλία: Την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, μια χαρά πήγαινε από έλλειμμα. Εκεί τα προβλήματα είναι άλλα, και βάφουν τα μαλλιά τους.;) Παράγουν και εξάγουν προηγμένα προϊόντα.

Ισπανία: Θύμα των ψευδαισθήσεων μιας ευημερίας στηριγμένης σε δανεισμό και οικοδομή (κάτι σε Ελλάδα σε καλύτερο επίπεδο και μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα). Παράγουν και εξάγουν προηγμένα προϊόντα.

Ιρλανδία: Χώρα που στήριξε την ανάπτυξή της σε εμβάσματα (από την ΕΕ και τους Αμερικανοϊρλανδούς) και τη στρατηγική της θέση μεταξύ Ευρώπης και ΗΠΑ για την εγκατάσταση μεγάλων αμερικανικών εταιρειών. Οικονομία βασισμένη κυρίως σε υπηρεσίες που παρατεντώθηκε και μαζεύεται βίαια.

Ισλανδία: Χώρα με πληθυσμό όσο οι δήμοι Αιγάλεω και Περιστερίου μαζί που «ξαφνικά» οι τρεις τράπεζές της αποφάσισαν να αξιοποιήσουν την κρατική εγγύηση για να παίξουν στο διεθνές στερέωμα. Έχασαν οι τράπεζες και μαζί τους φτώχυνε όλη η χώρα (που είχε εγκαταλείψει την μικρή αλλά στοχευμένη παραγωγή και είχαν γίνει ραντιέρηδες των τραπεζών).

Α, ναι, Αργεντινή: Φτώχυνε γύρω στο 40% μέσα σε τρία χρόνια --και δεν ήταν αρκετό...


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2010)

Τουλάχιστον για το ΗΒ που αναφέρεις, δόχτορα, να πω ότι υπάρχει η μόνιμη γκρίνια ότι η χώρα δεν παράγει τίποτα. Και αυτό δεν είναι ψέμα. Είδα τη συρρίκνωση της βιομηχανίας από κοντά. Παράγουν και εξάγουν υπηρεσίες, όχι προϊόντα. Κι αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο. 
Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν το έχουμε χωνέψει ότι δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή παραγωγή στην Ευρώπη, με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις κλάδων που δεν μεταφέρονται (π.χ. διαστημικά, αμυντικά). Πρώτες ύλες δεν έχουμε, βιομηχανία τη μεταφέραμε όλη στον τρίτο κόσμο, μόνο οι υπηρεσίες έχουν μείνει στην Ευρώπη. 
Χωρίς επομένως σοβαρή παραγωγή, τι ακριβώς περιμένουμε να γίνει στην Ελλάδα;
Να ανοίξουν εργοστάσια; Μας τα πήραν οι Κινέζοι. 
Να γίνει η Ελλάδα διεθνές τραπεζικό κέντρο; Διεθνές ερευνητικό κέντρο; Διεθνές τουριστικό κέντρο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Τουλάχιστον για το ΗΒ που αναφέρεις, δόχτορα, να πω ότι υπάρχει η μόνιμη γκρίνια ότι η χώρα δεν παράγει τίποτα. Και αυτό δεν είναι ψέμα. Είδα τη συρρίκνωση της βιομηχανίας από κοντά. Παράγουν και εξάγουν υπηρεσίες, όχι προϊόντα. Κι αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο.


Συρρίκνωση (καμιά φορά ραγδαία) ναι. Αποβιομηχάνιση (βιομηχανία, λέμε τώρα) αλά γκρεκ, όχι (ακόμη).



SBE said:


> Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν το έχουμε χωνέψει ότι δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή παραγωγή στην Ευρώπη, με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις κλάδων που δεν μεταφέρονται (π.χ. διαστημικά, αμυντικά). Πρώτες ύλες δεν έχουμε, βιομηχανία τη μεταφέραμε όλη στον τρίτο κόσμο, μόνο οι υπηρεσίες έχουν μείνει στην Ευρώπη.


Εργαλειομηχανές, τρένα TGV, αυτοκίνητα --αλλά κυρίως, τεχνογνωσία (που μετά, ναι, περνάει στην Κίνα, Ινδία κλπ).



SBE said:


> Χωρίς επομένως σοβαρή παραγωγή, τι ακριβώς περιμένουμε να γίνει στην Ελλάδα; Να ανοίξουν εργοστάσια; Μας τα πήραν οι Κινέζοι.


 Έλα μου, ντε 



SBE said:


> Να γίνει η Ελλάδα διεθνές τραπεζικό κέντρο; Διεθνές ερευνητικό κέντρο; Διεθνές τουριστικό κέντρο;


 Διεθνές ναυτιλιακό κέντρο; Διεθνές εισαγωγικό κέντρο κινέζικων στην Ευρώπη; Διεθνές ακαδημαϊκό κέντρο; Διεθνές κέντρο ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας; Αλλιώς, τι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Να γίνει η Ελλάδα διεθνές τραπεζικό κέντρο; Διεθνές ερευνητικό κέντρο; Διεθνές τουριστικό κέντρο;


Αξιοποίηση της γεωγραφικής θέσης (γέφυρα προς Τουρκία, Μέση Ανατολή, Βαλκάνια — τουρισμός, όλων των επιπέδων και όλων των εποχών), αξιοποίηση της παραδοσιακής παραγωγής (προϊόντα που ευνοούνται από τη γεωγραφική θέση και μπορούν να παράγονται σε ανταγωνιστικές τιμές) και παραδοσιακών υπηρεσιών (π.χ. ναυτιλία). Προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες μπουτίκ. Και επίσης, φτιάχνεις τα καλύτερα σχολεία και πανεπιστήμια, όχι μόνο για να βγάζεις περισσότερους μορφωμένους από τους γείτονες, αλλά και για να φιλοξενείς γείτονες στην τριτοβάθμια (που θα την πληρώνουν, φτηνότερα πάντως από Αμερική ή Βρετανία). Οι ντόπιοι που δεν έχουν να πληρώσουν θα παίρνουν υποτροφίες. Μετά, ξύπνησα. Σε μια χώρα που τα πραγματικά και δυνητικά συγκριτικά της πλεονεκτήματα τα έχει καταντήσει «και διηγώντας τα να κλαις».


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συρρίκνωση (καμιά φορά ραγδαία) ναι. Αποβιομηχάνιση (βιομηχανία, λέμε τώρα) αλά γκρεκ, όχι (ακόμη).



Μπορείς να μου δώσεις κανένα παράδειγμα για τη Βρετανία ειδικά, γιατί έχω έναν άνεργο μηχανικό εδώ δίπλα που πολύ θα ήθελε να εργαστεί κάπου. 

Ναι, υπάρχουν εταιρείες στον κλάδο της υγείας, της άμυνας και της αεροδιαστημικής, αυτά τα είπαμε. Αλλά αν δεις τι υπήρχε πριν είκοσι χρόνια, θα δεις ότι το τίποτα που είπα μπορεί να είναι υπερβολή, αλλά όχι μεγάλη.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αξιοποίηση της γεωγραφικής θέσης (γέφυρα προς Τουρκία, Μέση Ανατολή, Βαλκάνια — τουρισμός, όλων των επιπέδων και όλων των εποχών),


Αυτό όλο το ακούω, αλλά απ' όσο μας έδειξε η πρόσφατη ιστορία, δεν έχουμε πλέον ιδιαίτερη γεωγραφική θέση, το κέντρο βάρους είναι πιο ανατολικά. 



nickel said:


> αξιοποίηση της παραδοσιακής παραγωγής (προϊόντα που ευνοούνται από τη γεωγραφική θέση και μπορούν να παράγονται σε ανταγωνιστικές τιμές) και παραδοσιακών υπηρεσιών (π.χ. ναυτιλία).



Η ναυτιλία δεν έχει πρόβλημα, αν και πλέον απειλείται (διεθνώς) από τους Κινέζους εφοπλιστές. Ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα της ναυτιλίας είναι ότι οι Έλληνες πλέον δεν πάνε να γίνουν ναυτικοί. Αυτό είναι ένα ζήτημα που το έχουν εξετάσει διεξοδικά οι ενώσεις εφοπλιστών, είχαν νομίζω οργανώσει και σχετική ημερίδα. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο το πλήρωμα, που είναι από τις Φιλιππίνες ή την Ουκρανία πλέον, αλλά οι αξιωματικοί. Παρόλο που οι μισθοί είναι εξαιρετικά ικανοποιητικοί (8-10 χιλιάρικα το μήνα για πλοίαρχο, σε φορτηγά), δεν θέλουν πλέον οι νέοι να ξενιτεύονται. Και δεν μπορώ να τους κατηγορήσω. 
Παραδοσιακά προϊόντα δεν ξέρω τι έχουμε, φέτα και μυζήθρα ίσως. 



nickel said:


> Προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες μπουτίκ.


???? Εννοείς εξειδικευμένα. Γι' αυτά χρειάζεσαι τεχνογνωσία, όμως...



nickel said:


> Και επίσης, φτιάχνεις τα καλύτερα σχολεία και πανεπιστήμια, όχι μόνο για να βγάζεις περισσότερους μορφωμένους από τους γείτονες, αλλά και για να φιλοξενείς γείτονες στην τριτοβάθμια (που θα την πληρώνουν, φτηνότερα πάντως από Αμερική ή Βρετανία).


Η Ισπανία έχει κάνει κάποιες κινήσεις σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση, έχει π.χ. το αγγλόφωνο IE Business School, που είναι στα διεθνώς δέκα καλύτερα ΜΒΑ. Αλλά αλλιώς το βλέπει ο ξένος να πάει για λίγο καιρό στη Μαδρίτη, που έχει τη φήμη ότι είναι πόλη με πολλή ζωή και κουλτούρα κλπ, και θα εξασκήσει και τα ισπανικά του που θα τα χρησιμοποιήσει και σε όλη τη λατινική Αμερική αύριο, κι αλλιώς να πάει στην Αθήνα, που έχει φήμη ότι είναι πολύ βρώμικη πολύ, με πολλή μόλυνση, με αναρχία παντού, με απαίσια κρασιά και φαγητά και πολύ ζεστό κλίμα (αναφέρω εδώ τι μου έχουν πει για την Αθήνα αλλοδαποί) και η γλώσσα είναι δύσκολη και δεν θα μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί στο δρόμο.


----------



## anef (Mar 13, 2010)

Διαβάζω τις τελευταίες δηλώσεις του πρωθυπουργού:

Καταβάλλουμε ως λαός βαρύ τίμημα για τις εγκληματικές επιλογές των προηγουμένων ετών. Αναγκαστήκαμε να λάβουμε αποφάσεις επώδυνες, που αδικούν πολλούς συμπολίτες μας. Αλλά θα ήταν ακόμη πιο άδικο να αφήσουμε τη χώρα μας ανυπεράσπιστη στις ορέξεις των κερδοσκόπων, αδύναμη να καταβάλει μισθούς και συντάξεις και να ανταποκριθεί στις στοιχειώδεις υποχρεώσεις της.


Μερικές απορίες μου: 
Στις εγκληματικές επιλογές των προηγούμενων ετών βάζει π.χ. και τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες; 

Οι αποφάσεις αυτές αδικούν πολλούς συμπολίτες μας; Δηλαδή τι, δεν φταίμε όλοι; 

Από πότε στη δημοκρατία οι επιλογές είναι δύο ειδών: ή άδικες ή πιο άδικες;


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2010)

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι μετά τα χτεσινά (που μας ξελασπώνουν τελικά από ΕΕ), θα έβγαιναν να πουν ότι ήταν όλο κανονισμένο για να επιβληθούν μέτρα στο δημόσιο. Όλα τα περιμένω να τ' ακούσω πλέον.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 14, 2010)

anef said:


> Μερικές απορίες μου:
> Στις εγκληματικές επιλογές των προηγούμενων ετών βάζει π.χ. και τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες;



Αλήθεια, κι εγώ έχω την απορία, μιλάει κανείς γι αυτό;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2010)

Οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες είναι ένα έγκλημα χωρίς τιμωρία. Από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που, λόγω καθυστέρησης των έργων, δόθηκε το πράσινο φως να ξοδεύονται άπειρα δισεκατομμύρια χωρίς κανένας να λογοδοτεί, είναι σίγουρο ότι το σημερινό τερατώδες έλλειμμα οφείλεται εν μέρει και σ' αυτούς.

Πιστεύω όμως ότι μια πολύ σοβαρή αιτία της οικονομικής εξαθλίωσης των Ελλήνων είναι ότι με όχημα την καθιέρωση του ευρώ όλοι οι εμπορευόμενοι βρήκαν την ευκαιρία να τριπλασιάσουν τις τιμές, ενώ φυσικά οι μισθοί απλώς μετατράπηκαν σε ευρώ. Ο Έλληνας καταναλωτής στην αρχή μουρμούρισε λίγο, μετά σταμάτησε να κάνει υπολογισμούς με το μυαλό του και αποδέχτηκε ότι ενώ π.χ. το πάρκινγκ πριν στοίχιζε 500 δραχμές, μέσα σ' ένα χρόνο έγινε 10 ευρώ, δηλαδή 3.400 δρχ. Και τώρα με μεγάλη άνεση σού ζητάνε 16 ευρώ για να παρκάρεις το αυτοκίνητό σου 4-5 ώρες, δηλαδή 5.400 δρχ. Οι Έλληνες άρχισαν να βγάζουν πιστωτικές κάρτες και να παίρνουν καταναλωτικά δάνεια για να αγοράσουν αυτά τα πράγματα που η τιμή τους είχε τριπλασιαστεί και τετραπλασιαστεί. 

Αγοράζω φακούς επαφής της εταιρείας Bausch & Lomb. Το κουτάκι των έξι φακών σε ένα κατάστημα της οδού Ακαδημίας πουλιέται *90 ευρώ*, σε άλλο στον ίδιο δρόμο *70 ευρώ* και τελικά τους παρήγγειλα στο διαδίκτυο πληρώνοντας *45 ευρώ*, μαζί με τα μεταφορικά με κούριερ από την Αμερική. Πόσα θέλει πια να κερδίσει ο καταστηματάρχης; Δεν του φτάνει να το πουλήσει 55-60 ευρώ; Γιατί 90; Και γιατί ο συνάδελφός του λίγα μέτρα πιο πέρα το πουλάει 70; Φυσικά θα λέει με σιγουριά ότι φταίει η οικονομική κρίση που έπεσαν οι πωλήσεις του, αλλά καθόλου δεν θα βάζει στην εξίσωση τις εξωφρενικές τιμές του!


----------



## anef (Mar 14, 2010)

Πιάνω το νήμα από λίγο πιο πίσω:



Alexandra said:


> Δεν είπε κανένας ότι φταίνε _μόνο _οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, φταίει ο διογκωμένος δημόσιος τομέας γενικά και το γεγονός ότι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ζούμε με δανεικά. Και όχι μόνο το κράτος, αλλά και οι ιδιώτες· κάποτε για να αγοράσεις αυτοκίνητο, έπρεπε να έχεις μαζέψει όλα τα λεφτά, τα τελευταία χρόνια, μισθωτοί των 1000 ευρώ τον μήνα έπαιρναν δάνειο για να αγοράσουν αυτοκίνητο. Τα λένε και οι ίδιοι όταν κλαίνε τη μοίρα τους μπροστά σε κάποιο μικρόφωνο: "Πώς να τα βγάλω πέρα με τόσο μικρό μισθό; Ενοίκιο, δάνειο αυτοκινήτου κλπ. κλπ."



Για τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους το αφήνω στην άκρη, αφού το 'χουμε εξαντλήσει νομίζω. Μια μικρή σημείωση μόνο, ότι δηλ. ακόμα κι αν ο δημόσιος τομέας δεν ήταν «διογκωμένος», τα άτομα αυτά δεν θα μπορούσαν να απορροφηθούν από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Άρα και πάλι για κρίση θα μιλούσαμε. (Εξάλλου υπάρχουν τα παραδείγματα όλων των άλλων χωρών που δίνει η SBE, και που βρίσκονται σε κρίση χωρίς διογκωμένο δημόσιο) 

Το ότι ζούμε με δανεικά, όμως, δεν είναι ελληνικό φαινόμενο. Και μάλιστα η κρίση ξέσπασε ακριβώς γιατί οι τράπεζες στην Αμερική δάνειζαν σε ανθρώπους που δεν είχαν να πληρώσουν και κατόπιν μοίραζαν σε κομματάκια, τιτλοποιούσαν, αυτούς τους κινδύνους σε όλη την αγορά. Έτσι δεν έσκασε η φούσκα; Αν σκεφτεί δηλ. κανείς αυτό το φαινόμενο σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα: πώς αλλιώς, αν όχι με δανεισμό, θα κατάφερναν να μας κάνουν να αγοράζουμε την πληθώρα προϊόντων που παράγονται στην Ανατολή με άθλια μεροκάματα και διακινούνται από τις εταιρίες της Δύσης; Αφού οι μισθοί μας εδώ και χρόνια δεν ανεβαίνουν, κατεβαίνουν στην πραγματικότητα, ενώ αυξάνεται η ανεργία και μειώνεται το κράτος πρόνοιας. Τα ιδιωτικά χρέη δε, σε ορισμένες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, είναι απίστευτα μεγαλύτερα από ό,τι στην Ελλάδα.

Καθόλου ελληνικό δεν είναι επίσης και το φαινόμενο να μην παράγουμε τίποτα, που αναφέρει ο drsiebenmal. Η τάση αυτή κυριαρχεί εδώ και χρόνια σε όλη τη Δύση (η παραγωγή έχει μεταφερθεί στην Ανατολή). Απλώς εκεί είχαν μεγάλη βιομηχανία, οπότε κάτι έχει μείνει. Πριν από κάποιες δεκαετίες στην Αμερική Νο. 1 εταιρία ήταν η General Motors. Σήμερα είναι η Wall Mart, ένα σούπερ μάρκετ. 

Μ' αυτά δεν θέλω να πω πως δεν έχει ιδιαιτερότητες η Ελλάδα, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα να προσπαθούμε να δούμε μια παγκόσμια συστημική κρίση μόνο με όρους τοπικούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2010)

anef said:


> Μερικές απορίες μου:
> Στις εγκληματικές επιλογές των προηγούμενων ετών βάζει π.χ. και τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες;





Elsa said:


> Αλήθεια, κι εγώ έχω την απορία, μιλάει κανείς γι αυτό;





Alexandra said:


> Οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες είναι ένα έγκλημα χωρίς τιμωρία.


Δηλαδή; Αφού δεν ξέρουμε καν απολογισμούς και νούμερα. Το ίδιο το άρθρο όπου παραπέμπει η anef αναφέρει:


> Τον Νοέμβριο του 2004 η τότε κυβέρνηση ανακοίνωσε κόστος 8,95 δισ. ευρώ, χωρίς να συμπεριλαμβάνονται «δαπάνες για την κατασκευή έργων που ολοκληρώθηκαν ή επισπεύτηκαν [sic] λόγω των Αγώνων» (π.χ. Αττική Οδός, τραμ, προαστιακός κ.λπ.). Αργότερα, η Standard&Poor's το ανέβασε στα 11,27 δισ. ευρώ ή 6% του ελληνικού ΑΕΠ. ....Εκτιμήσεις ανεβάζουν το τελικό κόστος μεταξύ των 20-30 δισ. ευρώ αν συμπεριληφθούν δαπάνες που δεν θα γίνονταν ποτέ ή θα περνούσαν από λιγότερο ταχύρρυθμες διαδικασίες αν δεν υπήρχε η χρονική πίεση και ο μεγαλοϊδεατισμός της Ολυμπιάδας.


 Φιστίκια είναι τα δισεκατομμύρια; Τελικά ποιες δαπάνες συμπεριλαμβάνονται; Ποιοι κάνουν τις «εκτιμήσεις»; Τι έπρεπε να γίνει έτσι κι αλλιώς; Τι δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει ποτέ;

Και επειδή οι «Ολυμπιάδες» δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ, τι νέα από τις προετοιμασίες για τους Μεσογειακούς 2013 σε Βόλο και Λάρισα;


----------



## anef (Mar 14, 2010)

Για μένα, drsiebenmal, το μεγάλο σκάνδαλο είναι ότι _έγιναν _Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες σε μια χώρα σαν την Ελλάδα, με τόσες πολλές άλλες ανάγκες.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 14, 2010)

Από πολύ καιρό ψωνίζω τους φακούς μου από το διαδίκτυο αρνούμενη να πληρώνω τα μαλλιοκέφαλά μου στους έξυπνους ντόπιους εμπόρους. Αλεξ, από πού ψωνίζεις; Εγώ παίρνω από το Vision Direct, τους Acuvue advance $20 το πακέτο των 6 συν $22 ταχυδρομικά. Κακώς δεν το είχα αναφέρει νωρίτερα, αν έχουμε και άλλες τέτοιες προτάσεις, καλό είναι να τις μοιραζόμαστε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2010)

anef said:


> Για μένα, drsiebenmal, το μεγάλο σκάνδαλο είναι ότι _έγιναν _Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες σε μια χώρα σαν την Ελλάδα, με τόσες πολλές άλλες ανάγκες.


Όσο γι' αυτό, μαζί σου.



anef said:


> Πιάνω το νήμα από λίγο πιο πίσω:


Ουσιαστικά, πολλές διαφωνίες δεν έχω να διατυπώσω σε όλα αυτά. Μια παρατήρηση μόνο, που είναι και ανιαρά ηθικοπλαστική, και βαρετά παλιομοδίτικη, και μουχλιασμένη όσο οι δεκάδες αιώνες που έζησαν με αυτήν.

Ειλικρινά, δεν βλέπω κανέναν λόγο να δανείζεται ο άνθρωπος για *καταναλωτικά* αγαθά. Να δανειστείς για να μορφώσεις τα παιδιά σου και να τα κατευθύνεις σε κάτι παραγωγικό, ναι. Να δανειστείς για να ανανεώσεις τον εξοπλισμό της δουλειάς σου και να γίνεις πιο αποδοτικός (όχι πιο μοντέρνος και πιο μάγκας, ναι). Άντε και να δανειστείς υποχρεωτικά για μια κακιά ώρα. Και για να μην βρεθείς στην ανάγκη να δανειστείς όταν χρειάζεται, να θυμάσαι πως από ό,τι λίγο μπαίνει στην τσέπη σου, το 20% είναι η προσωπική σου ασφάλεια και δεν το πειράζεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Από πολύ καιρό ψωνίζω τους φακούς μου από το διαδίκτυο αρνούμενη να πληρώνω τα μαλλιοκέφαλά μου στους έξυπνους ντόπιους εμπόρους. Αλεξ, από πού ψωνίζεις; Εγώ παίρνω από το Vision Direct, τους Acuvue advance $20 το πακέτο των 6 συν $22 ταχυδρομικά. Κακώς δεν το είχα αναφέρει νωρίτερα, αν έχουμε και άλλες τέτοιες προτάσεις, καλό είναι να τις μοιραζόμαστε...



Κι εγώ σ' αυτούς κατέληξα να ψωνίσω, αφού έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα αγοράς. Εμένα είναι πιο ακριβοί επειδή είναι πολυεστιακοί.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2010)

Δόκτορα, το πρόβλημα είναι φυσικά να μη δανείζεσαι για καταναλωτικά αγαθά, με την προϋπόθεση ότι μπορείς να δανειστείς για τα σοβαρά που λες, χωρίς προβλήματα. Αν το φοιτητικό- στεγαστικο δάνειο σου τρώει τα 3/4 του μισθού, μετά τι θα κάνεις; Αν έρθει κάποιο απρόοπτο, τι θα κάνεις; κλπκλπ. 

Δηλαδή λέω ότι ενώ οι τράπεζες στην Ελλάδα διαφήμιζαν διακοποδάνεια, εορτοδάνεια κλπ δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι οι δανειολήπτες τα χρησιμοποιούσαν γι' αυτό το σκοπό. Ξέρω περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιούσε κάποιος τέτοια δάνεια για να πληρώσει εισφορές σε ταμεία, για να βγει μια σύνταξη στους γονείς που τους έλλειπαν ένσημα. Σίγουρα δεν είναι μοναδική περίπτωση. Και σίγουρα κάποιοι τα έδιναν για διακοπές και ψώνια. 

Να πω επίσης ότι ένας φίλος μου οικονομολόγος μου έλεγε ότι σε όλες τις κλειστές αγορές που δεν δίνουν δάνεια (όπως ήταν η Ελλάδα), μόλις αρχίσουν να δίνονται δάνεια και πιστωτικές κάρτες ο κόσμος πάει και χρεώνεται. Μετά έρχεται μια περίοδος που αρχίζουν να σωφρονίζονται καθώς συνειδητοποιούν ότι δεν υπάρχει τσάμπα χρήμα. Στην Ελλάδα η περίοδος του πιστωτικού ανοίγματος συνέπεσε με τη διεθνή περίοδο της ενθάρρυνσης για υπερκατανάλωση, συνδυασμός χάλια. 

Όσο για τις τιμές στην Ελλάδα, μόνιμη απορία μου ήταν πως γίνεται η Μαδρίτη (όχι όλη η Ισπανία), με παρόμοιους μισθούς με την Αθήνα (ίσως και λίγο μεγαλύτερους, αλλά όχι πολύ), έχει καταναλωτικά προϊόντα 30% φτηνότερα. Δε βάζω μέσα όλη την Ισπανία, γιατί υπάρχουν περιοχές με μεγάλη φτώχεια και προφανώς εκεί δεν ισχύουν τα ίδια.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Δε βάζω μέσα όλη την Ισπανία, γιατί υπάρχουν περιοχές με μεγάλη φτώχεια και προφανώς εκεί δεν ισχύουν τα ίδια.



Μα, και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν περιοχές που θεωρούνται από τις φτωχότερες στην Ευρώπη, κάτι χωριά στην Ήπειρο νομίζω. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό άλλαξε με την ένταξη των πρώην ανατολικών χωρών, βέβαια.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Μα, και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν περιοχές που θεωρούνται από τις φτωχότερες στην Ευρώπη, κάτι χωριά στην Ήπειρο νομίζω. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό άλλαξε με την ένταξη των πρώην ανατολικών χωρών, βέβαια.



Ναι, αλλά δεν τις ξέρω καλά (κι εκεί και στην Ελλάδα) και δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω. 

Για να πάμε όμως πίσω στο θέμα των τιμών, χτες αγοράσαμε τις λαμπάδες για τα βαφτιστήρια μας, στο ίδιο μαγαζί που τις αγοράσαμε και πέρσι (εγώ τις αγόρασα δι' αντιπροσώπου). Μου είπαν ότι οι τιμές στο μαγαζί ήταν χαμηλότερες από πέρσι- πρόκειται για κηροπλαστείο στον Πειραιά, όχι για μοδάτο παιχνιδάδικο με εποχιακά είδη. 
Άρα αυτό που θέλουν όλοι διακαώς, να πέσουν οι τιμές, έχει αρχίσει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2010)

Ο αντικειμενικός ιστορικός, αυτό το ιδεατό ον, όταν θα μελετήσει την πρόσφατη ιστορία μας, θα πρέπει να φωτίσει κάποια από τα μεγάλα και τα λιγότερο μεγάλα οικονομικά εγκλήματα — μερικά μπορεί να ξεκίνησαν με καλές προθέσεις. Οι Ολυμπιακοί θα μπορούσαν να είχαν αφήσει ελάχιστα αρνητικά και κυρίως θετικά αποτελέσματα. Οι πιο φρόνιμοι, από την πρώτη στιγμή της πρώτης υποψηφιότητας, πίστευαν ότι στη χώρα της ρεμούλας και της κακοδιαχείρισης οι ρωμαϊκοί θρίαμβοι εύκολα καταλήγουν σε πανωλεθρίες. Ας μην περιμένουμε, ωστόσο, μια αντικειμενική ανάλυση από τους πολιτικούς.

Και πολύ περισσότερο, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάζουμε τους Ολυμπιακούς ή το Χρηματιστήριο στη σημερινή συζήτηση, παρά μόνο για να διδαχτούμε και να μην επαναλάβουμε σφάλματα. Ο σημερινός σύμβουλος δεν μπορεί να σου πει «Ας μην έκανες τους Ολυμπιακούς» ή «ας μην είχες αφήσει το χρηματιστήριο να εξελιχτεί σε κρίση»· θα πρέπει να βρει λύσεις στα σημερινά δεδομένα.

Επίσης δεν στέκουν επιχειρήματα όπως «ακόμα κι αν ο δημόσιος τομέας δεν ήταν διογκωμένος, τα άτομα αυτά δεν θα μπορούσαν να απορροφηθούν από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, άρα και πάλι για κρίση θα μιλούσαμε». Δεν στέκουν τέτοιες υποθέσεις, γιατί ο άλλος θα μπορούσε να σκεφτεί χίλια-δυο θετικά σενάρια λειτουργίας της οικονομίας αν το ίδιο το κράτος διαχειριζόταν σωστά τα δικά του οικονομικά και τη διοίκηση γενικότερα. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να υπολογίσει πόσες επενδύσεις έχουν χαθεί επειδή το κράτος παρακωλύει την ομαλότητα και ενισχύει ή παραβλέπει την ανωμαλία. (Ξαναλέω πάντως ότι το πρόβλημα του δημόσιου τομέα δεν είναι ποσοτικό αλλά ποιοτικό. Αν ένα τεράστιο δημόσιο λειτουργούσε αποδοτικά, θα είχαμε τεράστιο όφελος. Βεβαίως, το επιχείρημα των αντικρατιστών είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει αποδοτικά το διογκωμένο κράτος. Όσο πιο μικρό είναι το κράτος, τόσο πιο μικρή ζημιά κάνει, λένε. Με το ίδιο επιχείρημα, πετάνε το κράτος έξω από δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις.)

Έχετε ωστόσο βάλει στη συνέχεια της συζήτησης τεράστια ζητήματα, που το καθένα θέλει και αξίζει το δικό του νήμα:

υπερκατανάλωση. Πώς το σύστημα διατηρείται δημιουργώντας μη πραγματικές ανάγκες. Πώς επιχειρεί να τροφοδοτηθεί με το περίσσευμα του πλούσιου καταναλωτή και δημιουργεί τριβές και κρίσεις καθώς κλέβει το υστέρημα του ηλίθιου φτωχού που ονειρεύεται τη ζωή του πλούσιου.
αποβιομηχάνιση της Δύσης. Είναι κρίση του συστήματος να δημιουργούνται δουλειές και νέες καταναλωτικές αγορές σε χώρες της Ανατολής; Κρίση του συστήματος είναι ότι λιγοστεύει τους καταναλωτές στη Δύση (τους ανατολίτες δεν τους έχει ακόμα ταΐσει αρκετά για να είναι σοβαροί καταναλωτές), οπότε απλώς τους υπερχρεώνει με δάνεια και φούσκες. Σε λίγο η μοναδική λύση (από πάνω) θα είναι η σεισάχθεια. Η λύση από κάτω θα είναι η λεηλασία — προς το παρόν, οι απελπισμένοι δεν κάνουν επαναστάσεις, απλώς λεηλατούν.
πτώση των τιμών. Μια λύση για την Ελλάδα θα ήταν να μειωθούν όλες οι τιμές. Οι μισθοί, τα εργατικά, οι αμοιβές υπηρεσιών, οι τιμές των ξενοδοχείων, οι τιμές όλων των αγαθών και υπηρεσιών στο βαθμό που δεν εξαρτώνται από εισαγόμενα (π.χ. πετρέλαιο). Να γίνουμε μια φτηνότερη χώρα γενικά. Να το πετύχουμε γρήγορα αυτό με τις ελάχιστες απώλειες και όχι με τον οδυνηρό εξαναγκασμό της ύφεσης και της ανεργίας. Για να έρθει γρήγορα η αναθέρμανση από αύξηση του τουρισμού ή/και των επενδύσεων. Αλλά, είπαμε, όχι μόνο με το να γίνουμε φτηνότεροι / φτωχότεροι. Πρώτα και κύρια, με διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές (πρέπει να πέσει και το κόστος της διαφθοράς, πώς να το κάνουμε…).
αγορά φακών. Δύσκολα θέματα τα παραπάνω, αλλά γι' αυτό εδώ δεν έχω ούτε καν στρεβλή άποψη.
Να αντιγράψω μια-δυο παραγράφους από σημερινό άρθρο του Λουκά Τσούκαλη στην Καθημερινή:
Σίγουρα χρειάζονται αναπτυξιακά μέτρα, μόνον που πολλοί φαίνεται να έχουν στο μυαλό τους λεφτά που δεν υπάρχουν. Αναπτυξιακά μέτρα για την Ελλάδα σημαίνει κυρίως μείωση της γραφειοκρατίας και της διαφθοράς, κράτος δικαίου, ορθολογική διαχείριση του δημόσιου πλούτου, ριζική μεταρρύθμιση στην παιδεία, υγιής ανταγωνισμός σε κλάδους όπου κυριαρχούν οργανωμένες συντεχνίες και συμφέροντα. Δεν πρέπει όμως να έχουμε καμιά αυταπάτη. Αυτού του είδους τα αναπτυξιακά μέτρα θα συναντήσουν σθεναρή αντίσταση από τους βολεμένους - και είναι πολλοί, σε όλους τους χώρους. Ετσι άλλωστε κέρδιζε μέχρι χθες το χρεοκοπημένο μας σύστημα ευρύτερη κοινωνική αποδοχή, αν όχι απλώς ανοχή.

Θα πρέπει να κτιστούν νέες κοινωνικές συμμαχίες που ξεπερνούν παρωχημένα κομματικά σύνορα, που δίνουν πρωτεύοντα ρόλο στις νεότερες γενιές. Να κινητοποιηθούν δυνάμεις που βρέθηκαν για χρόνια στο περιθώριο της δημόσιας ζωής, να δοθεί προοπτική και όραμα σε μια κοινωνία που, ως επί το πλείστον, ιδιωτεύει.​Αν κρίνω από τη δεύτερη από τις παραπάνω παραγράφους, δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ ρομαντικός.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2010)

Για το θέμα της πτώσης των τιμών: να γίνουμε φτηνότερη χώρα, χωρίς να χειροτερέψει η αγοραστική μας δύναμη, γίνεται; Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε δει ότι όλα ανεβαίνουν, αλλά οι Έλληνες με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο κάπως τα φέρνουν βόλτα και πληρώνουν πιο ακριβά κάμποσα προϊόντα. Γίνεται να πέσουν οι τιμές τους χωρίς να πέσουν οι μισθοί; Ή αν πέσουν και τιμές και μισθοί, να γίνει με τρόπο που να είναι φτηνότερα από πριν τα προϊόντα για τον Έλληνα;
Στο ΗΒ το χειμώνα του 2008-9 ήταν ο παράδεισος του καταναλωτή. Επειδή η κρίση είχε ξεκινήσει κι οι έμποροι είχαν μείνει με εμπόρευμα πολύ, γιατί οι παραγγελίες είχαν δοθεί όταν ακόμα η χώρα ζούσε σε κατάσταση εύφορης σπατάλης, οι τιμές έπεφταν και ο καταναλωτής μπορούσε να κάνει παζάρια. Οι εκπτώσεις του 2009 ήταν ΦΟΒΕΡΕΣ. Και τα σούπερμάρκετ συναγωνίζονταν το ένα το άλλο στις τιμές, ενώ πρώτα συναγωνίζονταν στην υποτιθέμενη ποιότητα. Το χειμώνα του 2009-10 όμως τι έγινε; Είχαμε κάτι ασθενικές εκπτώσεις, οι τιμές έχουν πάει μεν προς τα κάτω, αλλά έχει μειωθεί και το στοκ και το προσωπικό, τα σουπερμάρκετ φυσικά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα, οι τιμές κάνουν παρέα στην ποιότητα. Δηλαδή προσαρμοστήκαμε. Και είμαστε εκεί που ήμασταν πριν από αγοραστική δύναμη, 
Όσο για τους shopaholic σαν εμένα, περιμένουμε πότε θα χρεωκοπήσει καμιά επιχείρηση να πάμε στο ξεπούλημα. Δεν είναι για γέλια, τις προάλλες χρεωκόπησε ένα κυριλέ κατάστημα τροφίμων στη γειτονιά (όλο εισαγόμενα, βιολογικά, σπιτικά, ακριβές και δυσεύρετες μάρκες κλπ) κι εγώ το πήρα χαμπάρι δυο ώρες πριν μπει το λουκέτο, όταν όλο το στοκ είχε μπει σε τελική έκπτωση, ό,τι πάρετε ένα φράγκο. Ψώνισα τόσα πολλά τρόφιμα (με μακρινές ημερομηνίες λήξεως) που χρειάστηκε να κάνω αλλαγές στην κουζίνα για να χωρέσουν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Για το θέμα της πτώσης των τιμών: να γίνουμε φτηνότερη χώρα, χωρίς να χειροτερέψει η αγοραστική μας δύναμη, γίνεται; Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε δει ότι όλα ανεβαίνουν, αλλά οι Έλληνες με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο κάπως τα φέρνουν βόλτα και πληρώνουν πιο ακριβά κάμποσα προϊόντα.


Έτσι κι αλλιώς, θα χειροτερέψει η αγοραστική δύναμη του _μέσου_ Έλληνα με όλα αυτά τα χρήματα που καλούμαστε να επιστρέψουμε τόσο γρήγορα, πληρώνοντας και κερατιάτικα σε δυσβάστακτους τόκους. Ας ευχηθούμε να επηρεαστεί όσο γίνεται λιγότερο η αγοραστική δύναμη εκείνων που με κόπο τα βγάζουν πέρα σήμερα.

Αλλά αναφέρομαι σε μια ελεγχόμενη διαδικασία αποπληθωρισμού, κάτι σαν αυτό που έχουμε στερηθεί, την υποτίμηση του νομίσματος για ανάκτηση της ανταγωνιστικότητας. Ελεγχόμενη επειδή θα γινόταν με συνεννόηση των εταίρων. Θα γλιτώναμε έτσι πολλές από τις αδικίες της κρίσης και του πανικού που προκαλεί. Ουτοπικό είναι, αλλά το αναφέρω.

Όσο για το τι καταφέρναμε μέχρι σήμερα: με δανεικά το καταφέρναμε, με σφίξιμο του ζωναριού το καταφέρναμε, με άνοδο των τιμών μας το καταφέρναμε. Όσο πιο γρήγορα καταλάβουμε ότι φτάσαμε στο πάνω μέρος της καμπύλης της απάτης και αυταπάτης και πλέον το τρενάκι θα πάρει τον κατήφορο του ιλίγγου, τόσο το καλύτερο για το... στομάχι μας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2010)

Για ενημέρωση:
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=10&artid=4565062&ct=13


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2010)

Όταν λέω να κόψουμε δραχμές κουπόνια εσωτερικής χρήσης...

Μερικά ασύνδετα  στοιχεία των τελευταίων ημερών:

1) Στην Ελλάδα, η εκκρεμότητα με τα ναυπηγεία έκλεισε. Σώθηκαν οι θέσεις εργασίας με παραγγελίες πολεμικών σκαφών (φρεγάτες και υποβρύχια) που θα κάνει το Δημόσιο. Έκλεισε η εκκρεμότητα του Παπανικολή (που έχει ήδη προπωληθεί στην Πολωνία, αλλά αυξάνεται λέει η αξία του αν ενταχθεί πρώτα στο ελληνικό ΠΝ), θα φτιάξουμε κι άλλα δύο καινούργια υποβρύχια.
2) Στην Ελλάδα, Κυριακή μεσημέρι άρχισαν τα δημοσιεύματα για τη ναυτική υπεροπλία και τους τρεις στόλους της Τουρκίας και την αεροπορική υπεροπλία που θα αποκτήσουν οι γείτονες από το 2015 με τα αμερικάνικα αεροσκάφη τους 5ης γενιάς. {Έχετε δει τα ωραία μας ετοιμοπαράδοτα Eurofighter; --Ναι, αλλά πώς να σκεφτούμε να αγοράσουμε αφού δεν βρίσκουμε δανεικά με έντιμο επιτόκιο και μας βάζετε να παλουκώνουμε τον κόσμο;}.
3) Στη Γερμανία, Κυριακή βράδυ, η κρατική τηλεόραση μεταδίδει συζήτηση (με την έγκυρη δημοσιογράφο Anne Will) όπου διεκτραγωδούνται τα πάθη των Γερμανών καταθετών που έχασαν τα λεφτά τους από τα τοξικά της Λίμαν Μπράδερς, αλλά στην οθόνη περνάνε εικόνες με διαμαρτυρόμενους συνταξιούχους από την Αθήνα και οι τηλεθεατές ακούνε για τα περίεργα τραπεζικά προϊόντα που έχουν φτάσει να απειλούν ολόκληρες χώρες, όπως η Ελλάδα, με χρεοκοπία --και μαζί, και το ευρώ.
4) Στη Γερμανία, Δευτέρα όλη μέρα, τα κρατικά κανάλια μεταδίδουν στις ειδήσεις ότι η Ελλάδα είναι ο δεύτερος πελάτης οπλικών συστημάτων της Γερμανίας (με 13%, πρώτη η Τουρκία με 14%), αλλά η Γερμανία είναι ο πρώτος προμηθευτής της Ελλάδας (κυρίως σε υποβρύχια και άρματα). Πουθενά κουβέντα για την προβληματική οικονομία του G των PIGS...

Δύσκολο πράγμα η καλλιέργεια της κοινής γνώμης και το μάζεμα του απλωμένου τραχανά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2010)

Χθεσινό. Γνωστός μου επιχειρηματίας δέχεται την επίσκεψη κλιμακίου κρατικών υπαλλήλων, της γνωστής υπηρεσίας στο έλεος της οποίας ουδείς επιθυμεί να περιέλθει. Τον ελέγχουν και δεν βρίσκουν τίποτε το μεμπτόν. «Ξέρετε, όμως», του λένε, «με τις περικοπές που ανακοινώθηκαν έχουμε υποστεί απώλεια εισοδήματος και πρέπει να την αναπληρώσουμε». (Είχαν τουλάχιστον τη λεπτότητα να μην του πουν «πρέπει να την πληρώσετε εσείς». Κάτι είναι κι αυτό...) Ο άνθρωπος αντελήφθη και έκανε αυτό που έπρεπε, προκειμένου να έχει ήσυχο το κεφάλι του. Το σημειώνω, όχι επειδή ελπίζω να ευαισθητοποιηθεί κάποιος αρμόδιος της κυβερνήσεως και να δείξει ενδιαφέρον, αλλά γιατί αυτά και άλλα παρόμοια κατέγραφε το γερμανικό «Focus» στην περιβόητη ανταπόκρισή του κι εμείς γίναμε έξω φρενών!..
_Από τον Φαληρέα της Καθημερινής (πρώην Πανδώρα του Βήματος)._

Ε, και ο αρμόδιος της κυβερνήσεως ας αναθεωρήσει τα νούμερα από τη σύλληψη της φοροδιαφυγής.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

Αυτό Νίκελ με τους μαφιόζους δημόσιους υπάλληλους δεν το έγραφε το Focus αλλά η Frankfurter Algemeine ή η Zeit, δε θυμάμαι ποιά από τις δύο, αλλά ήταν συμπαθής προς την Ελλάδα, και το είχε ποστάρει κάποιος εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Στην ιστορία με τον επιχειρηματία (προπροηγούμενο ποστ) υπήρξε ενδιαφέρουσα συνέχεια:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_17/03/2010_394395


----------



## anef (Mar 17, 2010)

Όλα μια βολική σαλάτα στο άρθρο: σοβιέτ, τίμιοι επιχειρηματίες, δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που *όλοι *λαδώνονται, αφού η παράνομη συμπεριφορά τους εξισώνεται με τα λεγόμενα «προνόμια», όποια κι αν είναι αυτά. 

Μα κι αυτός ο επιχειρηματίας, δυο υπουργοί τον στηρίζουν και τίποτα. Από ποιον άλλον περιμένει υποστήριξη για να καταγγείλει; Κρίμα, θα βλέπαμε και ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που είπαν κατά λέξη: «από τις περικοπές που ανακοινώθηκαν έχουμε υποστεί απώλεια εισοδήματος και πρέπει να την αναπληρώσουμε».


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2010)

Η πάγια άποψή μου είναι ότι το μοναδικό πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας είναι η διαφθορά. Αν υπήρχε τρόπος να λυθεί αυτό, θα λύνονταν όλα τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

O επιχειρηματίας μάλλον είχε βάλει λίγη σάλτσα στην αρχική του ιστορία κι αφού δεν είχε κάποιον να στηρίξει την ιστορία του, υποχώρησε. Αυτή είναι μια πιθανή εξήγηση. 
Η άλλη είναι το "εγώ θα βγάλω το φίδι απ' την τρύπα" του Έλληνα. Το θυμάμαι αυτό από πάντα. Πρέπει να το βάλουμε και στο εθνόσημο: Ου μπλέξεις. 
Μια φορά είχα δει ένα πολύ σοβαρό παράπτωμα κρατικού λειτουργού, κι είχα σκοπό να το καταγγείλω. Δεν υπήρξε ούτε ένας φίλος, γνωστός, γείτονας, συγγενής κλπ που να μου είπε κατάγγειλέ τους. Όλοι μου έλεγαν πού πας να μπλέξεις, σε λίγες μέρες φεύγεις αλλά οι δικοί σου θα είναι πίσω και θα τους συμβεί κάτι και δεν θα έρχεται ασθενοφόρο/ δεν θα τρέξει η αστυνομία κλπκλπ. 
Όλοι δηλαδή γινόμαστε συνένοχοι με τη σιωπή μας, για να μη μπλέξουμε. Τι ακριβώς περιλαμβάνει το μπλέξιμο δεν ξέρω. Όμως κανονικά θα έπρεπε ο εισαγγελέας να διατάξει έρευνα με βάση τα δημοσιεύματα. Βεβαίως ο δημοσιογράφος δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να αποκαλύψει τις πηγές του.


----------



## Costas (Mar 17, 2010)

Μια άλλη θεωρία (πείτε την τραβηγμένη) είναι ότι την όλη ιστορία τη σκάρωσε ο δημοσιογράφος μέσα στο μυαλό του, για να γεμίσει τη στήλη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Costas said:


> Μια άλλη θεωρία (πείτε την τραβηγμένη) είναι ότι την όλη ιστορία τη σκάρωσε ο δημοσιογράφος μέσα στο μυαλό του, για να γεμίσει τη στήλη.



Δεν τη θεωρώ καθόλου τραβηγμένη καθότι δεν γνωρίζω το ήθος του συγκεκριμένου δημοσιογράφου. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να έστησε ένα ολόκληρο σενάριο και μόνο με τη σκέψη ότι θα το χάψουμε επειδή είναι απολύτως αληθοφανές. Σίγουρα το έχαψαν (αν είναι παραμύθι) δύο κυβερνητικά στελέχη.


----------



## anef (Mar 18, 2010)

Το σενάριο δεν ξέρω αν είναι αληθοφανές, τα λόγια όμως των εφοριακών (και μάλιστα σε εισαγωγικά) είναι τραβηγμένα απ' τα μαλλιά. Μου θυμίζουν κάτι καθημερινές σειρές όπου ο ήρωας σουμάρει με εντελώς αφύσικο τρόπο τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις του σίριαλ για να ενημερωθούν οι τηλεθεατές.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2010)

anef said:


> Το σενάριο δεν ξέρω αν είναι αληθοφανές, τα λόγια όμως των εφοριακών (και μάλιστα σε εισαγωγικά) είναι τραβηγμένα απ' τα μαλλιά. Μου θυμίζουν κάτι καθημερινές σειρές όπου ο ήρωας σουμάρει με εντελώς αφύσικο τρόπο τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις του σίριαλ για να ενημερωθούν οι τηλεθεατές.


Ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι εσύ δεν ξέρεις αν είναι αληθοφανές το σενάριο και ότι εγώ το θεωρώ αληθοφανές. Αυτή είναι μια διαφορά. Θεωρούμε και οι δύο ότι το «τίμιοι επιχειρηματίες» είναι οξύμωρο σχήμα (παρότι θα υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις) — ωστόσο η φράση είναι δική σου, ενώ ο αρθρογράφος λέει ότι «δεν του βρήκαν τίποτα», που δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.

Ξέρουμε ότι υπάρχει τεράστια φοροδιαφυγή στην Ελλάδα (βλ. «τίμιοι επιχειρηματίες» :) ). Η οποία, για να διαφεύγει σε τέτοιο βαθμό, μας κάνει να υποθέτουμε ότι οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες δεν κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους. Επιστρέφουμε στην πρώτη πρόταση.

Πριν από πάρα πολλά χρόνια με έναν κολλητό κάναμε έντονη πολιτική συζήτηση. Εκείνος έπινε νερό στο όνομα του Μπάμπη (Δρακόπουλου). Κάποια στιγμή τού είπα ότι δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συζήτηση έτσι: «Εγώ είμαι πρόθυμος να παραδεχτώ τα λάθη του ΠΑΣΟΚ, αλλά εσύ θεωρείς τον Μπάμπη αλάνθαστο». Σήμερα: εγώ θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας για όσες απατεωνιές των πλουσίων θέλετε. Για εσάς γιατί είναι τόσο περίεργο να υπάρχουν επίορκοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι;


----------



## anef (Mar 18, 2010)

Μμμ, το σενάριο είναι σίγουρα αληθοφανές, αυτό που έγραψα ήταν σχήμα λόγου και ήθελα να καταλήξω στα καθόλου αληθοφανή λόγια των εφοριακών, πάντα κατά τη γνώμη μου. «Τίμιοι επιχειρηματίες» φυσικά υπάρχουν, η έμφαση είναι στη σαλάτα και το αποτέλεσμα που βγάζει το συγκεκριμένο μίγμα. (Η έκφραση φυσικά είναι δική μου, ερμηνεύω.) 

Για να το πω αλλιώς, η ιστορία έχει έναν καλό κι έναν κακό (ή δυο-τρεις τέλος πάντων). Για τον καλό ο συντάκτης δεν γενικεύει, για τους κακούς όμως γενικεύει. Από την (μη) καταγγελόμενη περίπτωση χρηματισμού περνάμε άνετα στη «Νομοθεσία που είναι φτιαγμένη στα μέτρα των υπαλλήλων»(!), σε συντεχνίες και συνδικαλιστές που πιέζουν (για τι πράγμα πιέζουν, για λαδώματα; ), εξισώνουμε τη διαφθορά με τα «προνόμια», και μετά πετάμε και κάνα σοβιέτ να μας βρίσκεται (Χίτλερ δεν έχει η ιστορία και ανησυχώ).


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2010)

Πάντως, στο πρώτο σκέλος της ιστορίας, εμένα ακριβώς εκείνο το «Δώστε και σώστε» μου άρεσε («έχουμε υποστεί απώλεια εισοδήματος και πρέπει να την αναπληρώσουμε»), ακόμα κι αν ήταν μπεν-τροβάτο. Στα της νομοθεσίας δεν έδωσα καμιά σημασία, ο κάθε σχολιογράφος μπορεί να έχει τα κολλήματά του και την ατζέντα του.

Στο δεύτερο σκέλος διασκέδασα με την αντίδραση του Πάγκαλου και του Παμπούκη. Για πολλούς λόγους.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2010)

Το σενάριο είναι αληθοφανέστατο. Έχω ακούσει από φίλο που ανήκει στη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία πλήρεις περιγραφές για τον τρόπο που λειτουργούν τα συνεργεία στις επισκέψεις τους για έλεγχο, και όλα όσα γράφει ο δημοσιογράφος δείχνουν αληθοφανή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2010)

Έκθεση α' τριμήνου 2010 του ΙΟΒΕ για την κατάσταση της ελληνικής οικονομίας:
http://www.iobe.gr/index.asp?a_id=359&news_id=921


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 31, 2010)

Το σενάριο όχι απλά είναι αληθοφανές, αλλά όποιος πιστεύει το αντίθετο μάλλον ζει σε άλλο κόσμο. Αλλά ξέχασα, δεν είναι όλοι οι εφοριακοί, ούτε όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι "κακοί".


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Αλλά ξέχασα, δεν είναι όλοι οι εφοριακοί, ούτε όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι "κακοί".



ΤΟ αντίθετο είναι: "είναι όλοι οι εφοριακοί και οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι κακοί". 
Πιστεύεις ότι η πρόταση αυτή είναι αληθής;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 2, 2010)

Από τη σημερινή Ε.

*«Οικονομική υποδούλωση» γράφει η σημαία του ΔΝΤ*

«Το ΔΝΤ δεν θα έχει περιορισμένο ρόλο» στο πρόσφατα αποφασισμένο σχέδιο στήριξης της Ελλάδας, αφού «θέλει να εξασφαλίσει τον ελέγχο πολύτιμων ελληνικών υποδομών», διατείνεται ο οικονομικός αναλυτής σε διεθνή τηλεοπτικά δίκτυα, όπως το BBC, το Al Jazeera και το Russia Today, Μαξ Κάιζερ. 

Συχνά αποκαλούμενος και ακτιβιστής, ο κ. Κάιζερ δημιούργησε αίσθηση πριν από μέρες, όταν υποστήριξε σε εκπομπή του Al Jazeera ότι η Ελλάδα έχει πέσει θύμα «οικονομικών τρομοκρατών» εδώ και μια δεκαετία, κατηγορώντας το τραπεζικό σύστημα της Γουόλ Στριτ και το ΔΝΤ. Στη συνέντευξη που ακολουθεί, υποστηρίζει ότι «εάν οι Ελληνες θέλουν να προφυλαχθούν από το ΔΝΤ, θα πρέπει να κρατικοποιήσουν τις τράπεζες, ιδρύοντας κρατικές ώστε να αναζωογονήσουν το τραπεζικό σύστημα», ενώ παράλληλα «να παύσει να πληρώνει τα δάνεια που πάρθηκαν παρανόμως», με «μαγείρεμα» των στοιχείων της ελληνικής οικονομίας από την Goldman Sachs, και προτείνει αποκλεισμό της αμερικανικής τράπεζας και του ΔΝΤ από τη χώρα, με συνέπεια «δύο ή τρία χρόνια βαρειάς ύφεσης», η οποία θα της επιτρέψει όμως «να χτίσει την οικονομία της», εξασφαλίζοντας την οικονομική της ανεξαρτησία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2010)

Εννοείς αυτόν τον Μαχ Κeiser; Επειδή, κατά πώς φαίνεται, η κύρια πηγή βιοπορισμού του, σήμερα τουλάχιστον, φαίνεται να είναι αυτή (από το παραπάνω στη βίκη):

Keiser is the host of _On the Edge_, a program of news and analysis hosted by Iran's Press TV.

Με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι πόσο αντικειμενικές και ανεξάρτητες μπορεί να είναι οι απόψεις του.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 2, 2010)

Ναι, αυτόν εννοώ. Τι σε κάνει να αμφισβητείς την αντικειμενικότητα των απόψεών του; Αυτά που λέει για το ΔΝΤ είναι γνωστά και λίγο-πολύ δεδομένα και τα έχουνε πει και άλλοι, επιφανείς και νομπελίστες οικονομολόγοι. 

Από τους καρπούς τους θα τους γνωρίσετε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2010)

Μα επειδή, πολύ απλά, αυτά που προτείνει στη συνέντευξή του (τα χρωματίζω στο τσιτάτο από την πρώτη σου ανάρτηση) δεν ξέρω πόσο διαφέρουν από αυτά που διαβάζουμε ότι θα ζητήσει το ΔΝΤ ή αν είναι καν εφικτά με την τρέχουσα γεωπολιτική θέση της Ελλάδας και το μοναδικό που μου φαίνεται να τον ενδιαφέρει είναι το Yankees go home. Εξηγούμαι:



Ambrose said:


> Στη συνέντευξη που ακολουθεί, υποστηρίζει ότι «εάν οι Ελληνες θέλουν να προφυλαχθούν από το ΔΝΤ, θα πρέπει
> να κρατικοποιήσουν τις τράπεζες
> προφανώς δεν γίνεται να κατάσχεις τις μετοχές που κατέχουν οι ξένοι, άρα πάμε στην επόμενη πρότασή του:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 2, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα επειδή, πολύ απλά, αυτά που προτείνει στη συνέντευξή του (τα χρωματίζω στο τσιτάτο από την πρώτη σου ανάρτηση) δεν ξέρω πόσο διαφέρουν από αυτά που διαβάζουμε ότι θα ζητήσει το ΔΝΤ



Πόσο διαφέρουν από αυτά που θα ζητήσει το ΔΝΤ;;;;  Ε, όχι δα! Το άρθρο του Στίγκλιτς που περιγράφει γλαφυρά αυτά που ζητάει το ΔΝΤ το διάβασες; Ρίξτου μια ματιά.



drsiebenmal said:


> προφανώς δεν γίνεται να κατάσχεις τις μετοχές που κατέχουν οι ξένοι, άρα πάμε στην επόμενη πρότασή του:



Όπου υπάρχει θέληση, υπάρχει και τρόπος. Αν βρέθηκε τρόπος να φτάσουμε ως εδώ, θα υπάρχει και για να βγούμε. Εκτός κι αν γίναμε όλοι οικονομολόγοι και μπορούμε να δούμε όλες τις πιθανές λύσεις και σενάρια.




drsiebenmal said:


> με τι λεφτά; δανεικά; από ποιον;



ως ανωτέρω



drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό θα γίνει και με το ΔΝΤ -- μόνο 30% των δανείων της Αργεντικής αποπληρώθηκαν μετά την εκκαθάριση που επέβαλε το ΔΝΤ



Μαζί με πολλά άλλα που θα ζητήσει το ΔΝΤ και που δεν τα θέλει κανένας.



drsiebenmal said:


> ... που πάρθηκαν παρανόμως» με «μαγείρεμα» των στοιχείων της ελληνικής οικονομίας από την Goldman Sachs
> και αν έγινε, καμία ελληνική κυβέρνηση δεν θα το παραδεχτεί ποτέ, βέβαια



Μα νομίζω ότι το έχουν παραδεχτεί ήδη. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το κώλυμμα, ούτως ή άλλως.



drsiebenmal said:


> και προτείνει αποκλεισμό της αμερικανικής τράπεζας και του ΔΝΤ από τη χώρα,
> αυτό είναι το συνεπές και (θα μου επιτρέψεις) φιλοϊρανικό Yankees go home που ανέφερα



Όπως το βλέπει κανείς. Μήπως θα πρέπει ο Έλληνας να ζει για να ταίζει και τα golden boys της Wall Street, της Goldman Sachs και της Deutsche Bank;



drsiebenmal said:


> με συνέπεια «δύο ή τρία χρόνια βαρειάς ύφεσης»,
> σε αντίθεση με τα πόσα του ΔΝΤ;



Τόσα που δεν φαντάζεσαι Dr.



drsiebenmal said:


> η οποία θα της επιτρέψει όμως «να χτίσει την οικονομία της»,
> με ποιο πρότυπο;



Γιατί το πρότυπο τώρα (με ή χωρίς ΔΝΤ) ποιο είναι και τι εξασφαλίζει; Η Μαλαισία που ήταν στο κατώφλι του ΔΝΤ και τελικά αποφάσισε να μην το διαβεί, με τι πρότυπο ανέκαμψε τόσο εντυπωσιακά; Επίσης, αξίζει να δούμε τι έκαναν οι επεμβάσεις του ΔΝΤ πρόσφατα στη Λετονία και την Ουγγαρία. Να μην πιάσω τα περί Ασίας και Λ. Αμερικής.

Και τώρα, ένα διάλειμμα για το Πάσχα. Σας χαιρετώ. Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα!


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2010)

Πάντως, αν θεωρείτε ότι το μπλαμπλά του Κάιζερ έχει ένα παραληρηματικό στοιχείο, κάτι σε «παίρνουμε ένα τσουβάλι και τα ρίχνουμε όλα μέσα», εγώ αυτό εδώ το βρήκα πιο παραληρηματικό και τσουβαλάτο. Είναι υπόδειγμα λόγου που ξέρει να χάνει τα όποια δίκια του. Ανάλογα και με τα αφτιά, πάντα.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

Το αρθράκι που παρέθεσες ξεχνά ότι ο πόλεμος στο Αφγανιστάν άρχισε το 1980, επί Σοβιετικής Ένωσης...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2010)

Για να μη μου βγει στο τέλος και καμιά ρετσινιά ότι φέρνω στη φόρουμ μόνο μαύρα μαντάτα και ζοφερές προοπτικές, το θετικό μου για σήμερα:
*
Αισιόδοξες προβλέψεις για την οικονομία​*(! :)) --από τους αναλυτές της Άλφαμπανκ, στο σημερινό _Βήμα_. Μια ανάλυση που μοιάζει να παίρνει υπόψη κάποιες «ελληνικές ιδιαιτερότητες» που είναι αδιανόητες για όσους διαβιούν στην Εσπερία...


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2010)

Έχουν πολύ δίκιο όταν λένε ότι το 2009 δεν είναι η αντιπροσωπευτική χρονιά για την ελληνική οικονομία. Αλλά, κάθε φορά που διαβάζω στις αισιόδοξες αναλύσεις το απαραίτητο «αν εφαρμοστούν αποτελεσματικά (τα μέτρα)», νιώθω να με πιάνουν ρίγη, και δεν είναι συγκινήσεως.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2010)

Οι αναλύσεις για την έξοδο από την οικονομική κρίση είναι σαν την πρόβλεψη των σεισμών. Όλοι μπορούν να προβλέψουν ότι θα γίνει μεγάλος σεισμός στη περιοχή της Ελλάδας τους επόμενους 12 μήνες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2010)

Ένας καλός λιβανωτός δεν κάνει κακό για το ηθικό. Του Γιώργου, τουλάχιστον.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/apr/11/greek-premier-george-papandreou-profile


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 14, 2010)

Ριζοσπαστικές απαντήσεις για τα χρέη των χωρών...
Του ΡΟΥΣΣΟΥ ΒΡΑΝΑ Από τα «ΝΕΑ»

«Τα χρέη των χωρών δεν ξέρουν ούτε από ντροπή ούτε από περηφάνια. Είναι απλώς ένα ακόμη εργαλείο για κερδοσκοπία. Κι αυτό το γνώριζαν πάντα καλά οι τραπεζίτες. Ακόμη και οι κεντρικοί τραπεζίτες. 

Χωρίς ντροπή η Αμερικανική Κεντρική Τράπεζα αγόρασε ασφάλιστρα κινδύνου για τα χρέη της Καλιφόρνιας και της Νεβάδας (καθώς και για τα χρέη προβληματικών σχολείων της Φλόριντα). Ετσι, όπως αποκάλυψε το δημόσιο ραδιόφωνο των ΗΠΑ, θα αποκομίσει αρκετά κέρδη αν αυτές οι δύο καταχρεωμένες αμερικανικές Πολιτείες βαρέσουν τελικά κανόνι. Κι αυτό συμβολίζει κάτι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό: πως τα συμφέροντα του λαού δεν συμπίπτουν με τα συμφέροντα των τραπεζιτών -ούτε ακόμη με τα συμφέροντα των κεντρικών τραπεζιτών που ασκούν τη νομισματική πολιτική μιας χώρας. Οσο κι αν ελαφρύνει ο δανεισμός της με εξωτερική βοήθεια, δεν έχει τίποτα να κερδίσει ο λαός της. Δεν θα αυξηθούν έτσι οι μισθοί, ούτε οι συντάξεις. Απλώς οι τραπεζίτες που αγοράζουν και πωλούν τα χρέη της (με κρατικά ομόλογα), θα σιγουρέψουν την "επένδυσή" τ0υς. 

Οι οφειλέτες, όμως, έχουν αρχίσει να αντιδρούν. Οι πολίτες που στενάζουν κάτω από τα υπερβολικά επιτόκια, τις προμήθειες και τις αδιαφανείς συμβάσεις των αμερικανικών τραπεζών εξεγείρονται, ακόμη και με την προτροπή αμερικανών βουλευτών, αρνούμενοι να πληρώσουν. "Τι θα συνέβαινε αν τα χρεωμένα σχολικά συστήματα των αμερικανικών πολιτειών αποφάσιζαν ξαφνικά να υπαναχωρήσουν από τις δεσμεύσεις τους;" αναρωτιέται ο αμερικανός δημοσιογράφος Ματ Τάιμπι. "Τι θα συνέβαινε αν έκανε το ίδιο και η Ελλάδα;". Αν και προγενέστερα από αυτόν, ο οικονομολόγος Μάρεϊ Ρόθμπαρντ είχε θέσει ένα ακόμη πιο προχωρημένο ερώτημα: "Γιατί οι πολίτες που μοχθούν καθημερινά να είναι δέσμιοι των χρεών με τα οποία τους φορτώνει η άρχουσα ολιγαρχία;". 

Οι απαντήσεις που δίνουν σε αυτές τις απορίες για τα χρέη των πολιτών και των χωρών πολλοί οικονομολόγοι, γίνονται ολοένα και πιο ριζοσπαστικές τα τελευταία χρόνια. Ο Ιβανς - Πρίτσαρντ έγραφε πέρυσι στην "Ντέιλι Τέλεγκραφ": "Η μοναδική διέξοδος από το παγκόσμιο χρέος ίσως να αποδειχτεί η άρνηση της πληρωμής του". Και σήμερα, ο οικονομολόγος Μάικλ Χάντσον λέει: "Η μόνη διέξοδος από την κρίση του ευρωπαϊκού χρέους είναι μια διαπραγματεύσιμη παραγραφή του. Οι τράπεζες δανείζουν εικονικό χρήμα που στην πραγματικότητα δεν διαθέτουν, το οποίο 'εγγυοδοτείται' με κεφάλαια που στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουν, που κι αυτά υποστηρίζονται από τις κεντρικές τράπεζες που τυπώνουν χρήμα από αέρα κοπανιστό. Ομως όποτε οι οφειλέτες δυσκολεύονται να ξεπληρώσουν τα επαχθή δάνειά τους, οι τραπεζίτες προχωρούν σε κατάσχεση πραγματικών περιουσιακών στοιχείων". 

Με άλλα λόγια όσο κι αν αυτό μπορεί να φαίνεται κυνικό, ολόκληρο το σύστημα χρήματος - τραπεζών δεν είναι παρά μια απάτη που είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη να καταρρεύσει»


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2010)

Πάνω απ’ όλα, εκείνο που ξαφνιάζει είναι η ανθεκτικότητα του πολιτικού συστήματος και της πολιτικής τάξης σε πείσμα της βαθύτατης απονομιμοποίησής τους, καθώς και η απομόνωση και η ήττα των πολιτικών άκρων σε πείσμα της βαθύτατης κρίσης.

Για την Αργεντινή, αυτά. Για την οποία προτείνω να διαβάσουμε περισσότερα.

Η περίπτωση της Αργεντινής υπενθυμίζει, ανάμεσα στα άλλα, την ανθεκτικότητα της πολιτικής τάξης. Ακόμα κι αν ξεσπάσουν μαζικές κοινωνικές εκρήξεις, είναι αμφίβολο αν θα δούμε ριζικές πολιτικές αλλαγές. Το να διατηρείται στην κορυφή η ίδια πολιτική τάξη που την οδήγησε στη χρεοκοπία είναι βέβαια ηθικά δυσάρεστο και πολιτικά προβληματικό. Ομως, οι εναλλακτικές που προκύπτουν από την πλήρη απαξίωσή της είναι ακόμη χειρότερες. Επιπλέον, οι κρίσεις έχουν ένα καλό: μπορούν να ταρακουνήσουν τους πάντες, πολιτικούς και κοινωνίες, αναγκάζοντάς τους να αλλάξουν. Καμιά φορά, το ζόρι μπορεί να αποδειχθεί καλός σύμβουλος.

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_18/04/2010_398030


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2010)

Κοντά στα δύο δισ. άντλησε το Δημόσιο σήμερα από τη δημοπρασία εντόκων γραμματίων 13 εβδομάδων, πληρώνοντας, όμως, και πάλι «τσουχτερό» επιτόκιο, όπως προκύπτει από τα στοιχεία που ανακοίνωσε ο Οργανισμός Διαχείρισης Δημοσίου Χρέους.

Συγκεκριμένα, σε σύγκριση με την προηγούμενη αντίστοιχη δημοπρασία της 19ης Ιανουαρίου, το επιτόκιο υπερδιπλασιάστηκε στο 3,65% από 1,67%.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι στις 20 Οκτωβρίου 2009, το επιτόκιο ήταν μόλις 0,35%.

Λόγω του πολύ υψηλού επιτοκίου και του μηδενικού κινδύνου μη αποπληρωμής του εντόκου γραμματίου, εκδηλώθηκε ισχυρή ζήτηση, όπως είχε γίνει και στη δημοπρασία εντόκων 6 και 12 μηνών.

Η έκδοση υπερκαλύφθηκε κατά 4,6 φορές, ενώ στην προηγούμενη έκδοση ο συντελεστής κάλυψης ήταν 3,23.​
Η είδηση, από τις κορυφαίες στο ψηφιακό πρωτοσέλιδο των Νέων. Εκεί που άλλοτε αυτά έμεναν καταχωνιασμένα στις σομόν σελίδες, έχουν γίνει πρωτοσέλιδα και ας μην καταλαβαίνουμε τίποτα περισσότερο από την αρνητική αίσθηση που αποπνέουν.

Με αυτές τις συνηθισμένες πια διαδικασίες (πουλήσαμε ομόλογα, πολλοί ενδιαφέρθηκαν, αλλά θα μας στοιχίσει ο κούκος αηδόνι), αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι ακόμα δεν χρεοκοπήσαμε, ακόμα πιστεύουν ότι θα πάρουν τα λεφτά τους πίσω και μας δανείζουν, αλλά επειδή βρήκαν κορόιδο πληρώνουμε κάτι παραπάνω την απλοχεριά τους.

Επειδή ωστόσο οι γνώσεις μου δεν εκτείνονται στις λεπτομέρειες αυτών των διαδικασιών και άλλη είναι η δική μου αντίληψη τού τι είναι _αγορά_, έχω την παρακάτω απορία που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να λύσω και σκέφτηκα να την πρωτοθέσω εδώ:

Λέει εδώ, π.χ., «το επιτόκιο υπερδιπλασιάστηκε στο 3,65% από 1,67%». Αυτό πώς έγινε; Πήρε κάποιος την απόφαση και του κόλλησε τέτοια ταμπελίτσα στο καλάθι που το έβγαλε να το πουλήσει; Ή διαμορφώθηκε αυτή η τιμή από κάποια μειο/πλειοδοτική διαδικασία; Αφού «η έκδοση υπερκαλύφθηκε κατά 4,6 φορές», γιατί δεν προσφέραμε χαμηλότερο επιτόκιο μέχρι να πέσει η ζήτηση για τα ομόλογα / η προσφορά χρημάτων εκεί που τη θέλαμε; Τι διάολο ελεύθερη αγορά είναι αυτή; Πείτε μου πού έχω χάσει το νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2010)

Μέχρι να περάσει κάποιος ειδικός να μας τα εξηγήσει σε μπουκίτσες, κατά προτίμηση μασημένες:

α) Ένα πιο περιεκτικό άρθρο για τη δημοπρασία έντοκων γραμματίων του δημοσίου, εδώ.

β) Εδώ τι είναι η ΗΔΑΤ (Ηλεκτρονική Δευτερογενής Αγορά Τίτλων) στην Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος και ποιος είναι ο κανονισμός λειτουργίας της.

Καλό διάβασμα!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καμιά φορά, το ζόρι μπορεί να αποδειχθεί καλός σύμβουλος.



Μα για την Ελλάδα, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άλλος σύμβουλος. Απλά, δεν χρειαζόταν να ακούει στα αρχικά ΔΝΤ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2010)

Μου έστειλαν την πληροφορία ότι η παρακάτω ταινία βρίσκεται ανεβασμένη και μεταφρασμένη στο διαδίκτυο. Δεν ξέρω αν θα προλάβω να τη δω σήμερα, οπότε καταθέτω εδώ την άποψη άλλων. Ο Σολάνας έχει φτιάξει μια τετραλογία με γενικό τίτλο _Κοινωνική γενοκτονία_. Το πρώτο, το _Memoria del saqueo_ («Ανάμνηση της λεηλασίας», του 2004, _Social genocide_ στα αγγλικά) θα το βρείτε εδώ:
http://www.larisaportal.gr/diafora/argentina.php

Έχει διάρκεια 2 ώρες και στο IMDB υψηλή βαθμολογία (7,9). Η κριτική που βρήκα στα αγγλικά δεν με ενθαρρύνει, οπότε, αν το δει σύντομα κάποιος άλλος, ας πει μια γνώμη.

Social Genocide
Directed by Fernando E. Solanas
By Erin Oke

Social Genocide is a very angry documentary that explores the massive governmental corruption and oppressive international financial burdens that have led to massive poverty and nation-wide uprisings in Argentina.

Crammed with facts and figures, the film gives an extremely detailed account of the last 25 years of Argentinean history, from the brutal military dictatorship through to a series of political leaders whose embracing of neo-liberal policies have caused the nation's major economic and social collapse.

The film, narrated by director Solanas, is a harsh diatribe presenting a conspiracy of elite nationals and foreign business interests dead set on screwing the hard working people. While the topic is certainly worthwhile and interesting, the combination of an ever-present information-heavy voiceover and the accompanying uninspiring visual treatment make the movie a tad difficult to watch. Shot on digital video, the footage relies far too much on tracking shots through random bank offices and on scenes of streets and skyscrapers juxtaposed with close-up images of abject poverty reminiscent of a World Vision commercial.

Social Genocide does contain some interesting interviews (mostly talking head style), but unfortunately the English subtitles fail to translate the identities of the speakers, removing much needed context. Except for a brief attempt at the end of the film to look at the resulting protest movement, Social Genocide doesn't present much hope or any success stories coming from the ground in Argentina, unlike Avi Lewis and Naomi Klein's recent look at the same country's situation in The Take, which tells the stories of workers who take over the operation of their closed factories.

This film's bleak, information-centred approach lacks specific human stories for the viewer to connect with, and it suffers as a result. (Mongrel Media) ​


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 21, 2010)

Και δύο πολύ κατατοπιστικά άρθρα που αφορούν την κυρία Goldman Sachs:
http://athenstock.blogspot.com/2010/04/goldman-sachs_21.html

Και ένα από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή:
*
O πρόεδρος Ομπάμα και η Ευρώπη ανακαλύπουν την Goldman Sachs*

Του Πέτρου Παπακωνσταντίνου

«Ενα γιγαντιαίο καλαμάρι - βαμπίρ, τυλιγμένο πάνω στο πρόσωπο της ανθρωπότητας, αφαιμάσσει ανελέητα οτιδήποτε μυρίζει χρήμα». Με αυτό τον γλαφυρό τρόπο περιγράφει την Goldman Sachs ο Αμερικανός δημοσιογράφος και συγγραφέας Ματ Ταΐμπι. Ο χρηματοπιστωτικός κολοσσός της Γουόλ Στριτ, ο οποίος ιδρύθηκε το 1869 από τον Γερμανοεβραίο μετανάστη Μάρκους Γκόλντμαν, μοιάζει να δικαιώνει όσους τρομάζουν με τον γιγαντισμό και τη δαιμονικά καταστροφική του δύναμη. Την ώρα που η αμερικανική Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς μηνύει την εταιρεία για εξαπάτηση των επενδυτών στην αγορά κατοικίας, οι Ευρωπαίοι αρχίζουν να διαπιστώνουν τον καταλυτικό της ρόλο στα παιχνίδια υπονόμευσης του ευρώ, με μοχλό και το ελληνικό χρέος.

Οι κατηγορίες των αμερικανικών αρχών επικεντρώνονται σε ένα απίθανο χρηματοπιστωτικό «προϊόν» της εταιρείας, που άκουγε στο όνομα «Abacus 2007» (όπως λέμε: φάγαμε τον άμπακο). «Τα επενδυτικά προϊόντα ήταν περίπλοκα και καινοφανή, αλλά η απάτη απλή και αρχαία», ανέφερε η Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς. Ο πυρήνας του κατηγορητηρίου είναι ότι η Goldman Sachs βοηθούσε, με το αζημίωτο, ορισμένους πελάτες της να στοιχηματίσουν πάνω στην απαξίωση άλλων «προϊόντων», τα οποία πουλούσε σε άλλους, αφελέστερους, πελάτες. Οπως δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος επιτροπής του Κογκρέσου που ασχολείται με τη θρυλούμενη απάτη: «Είναι σαν να πουλάς μεταχειρισμένο αυτοκίνητο με φθαρμένα φρένα και μετά να αγοράζεις την ασφάλεια του αυτοκινήτου»!

Στο άκουσμα της βαρύτατης κατηγορίας, ο πρόεδρος της Goldman Sachs, Λόιντ Μπλάνκφαϊν, αντί άλλης απάντησης, αρκέστηκε να σηκώσει τους ώμους και να δηλώσει: «Αυτό θα πει ελεύθερη αγορά»! Οπως θα λέγαμε και στην Ελλάδα, «ό,τι είναι νόμιμο, είναι και ηθικό»! Στο μεταξύ, ο ίδιος μηχανισμός του «διπλού στοιχήματος» που συνέτριψε τους Αμερικανούς επενδυτές στεγαστικών δανείων υψηλού κινδύνου, φαίνεται ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε και εναντίον του ευρώ. Σε πρώτη φάση, η Goldman Sachs βοήθησε, όπως έχει ήδη καταγγελθεί, την Ελλάδα και άλλες χώρες της Ενωσης να επιδοθούν σε «δημιουργική λογιστική» και να μεταμφιέσουν μέρος του χρέους τους σε επενδύσεις (swaps) επί εποχής Κ. Σημίτη. Με αυτό τον τρόπο είχαν σε ανύποπτο χρόνο συντελέσει στη διάβρωση, έν τινι μέτρω, των θεμελίων της ΟΝΕ.

Η δεύτερη φάση άρχισε το 2009, όταν μεγαθήρια της Γουόλ Στριτ άρχισαν να τζογάρουν πάνω στα ασφάλιστρα κινδύνου του ελληνικού χρέους (CDS). Μεταξύ αυτών ήταν το hedge fund του Πόλσον, διαβόητο για την επιτυχή συνεργασία του με την Goldman Sachs στο γδάρσιμο των κορόιδων, στην Αμερική, το οποίο υπολογίζεται ότι τζόγαρε υπέρ της χρεοκοπίας της Ελλάδας περί τα 4 δισ. ευρώ.

Οι Financial Times αποκάλυψαν ότι στις 28 Ιανουαρίου του 2010, Goldman Sachs και Πόλσον διοργάνωσαν μυστικό δείπνο κερδοσκόπων στη «Μεγάλη Βρεταννία», με θέμα πώς θα βγάλουν ζουμί από την ελληνική κρίση. Λίγο αργότερα, στις 17 Φεβρουαρίου, ένα άλλο δείπνο με αντικείμενο το ελληνικό χρέος, αυτή τη φορά στο ξενοδοχείο «Plaza Athenee» του Μανχάταν, έφερε στο ίδιο τραπέζι τον Τζον Πόλσον με τον Τζορτζ Σόρος.

Ο ιστορικός του μέλλοντος θα κληθεί να αποφανθεί για τις ενδεχόμενες πολιτικές διαπλοκές του μεγάλου, κερδοσκοπικού παιχνιδιού εναντίον του ευρώ με υπομόχλιο το ελληνικό χρέος. Δεν μπορεί κανείς να μη σημειώσει, όμως, ότι η Goldman Sachs, ένα μεγαθήριο με κεφάλαια 2,5 φορές μεγαλύτερα από το ελληνικό ΑΕΠ, ανέδειξε από τις τάξεις της τους υπουργούς Οικονομικών των ΗΠΑ επί Μπιλ Κλίντον και Τζορτζ Μπους.

Πάντως, στην Αμερική, οι αποκαλύψεις για την πειρατική πρακτική της Goldman Sachs σε περίοδο μαζικής ανεργίας εξαγρίωσαν την κοινή γνώμη, κάτι που αξιοποιήθηκε δεόντως από τον Μπαράκ Ομπάμα στην προσπάθειά του να βάλει χαλινάρι στη Γουόλ Στριτ. Υπέρμαχος της μεταρρύθμισης, η πρόεδρος της Βουλής, Νάνσι Πελόζι, δεν δίστασε να καυτηριάσει τους τραπεζίτες, δηλώνοντας ότι «πρέπει να στερηθούν τη δυνατότητα που είχαν μέχρι τώρα, να κοινωνικοποιούν τις ζημιές και να ιδιωτικοποιούν τα κέρδη». Ο ίδιος ο Ομπάμα προειδοποίησε ότι «αν θέλουν τον πόλεμο (οι τραπεζίτες), θα τον έχουν»! Απομένει να δούμε αν θα έχει την τόλμη να περάσει τον Ρουβίκωνα που χωρίζει τα λόγια από τα έργα.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 22, 2010)

Αμάν, Νικ, τι ζημιά η ταινία για την Αργεντινή! 
Την άρχισα, αλλά μετά την πρώτη μισή ώρα, είπα να τη δω σε δόσεις, γιατί άμα βλέπω θρίλερ, έχω αϋπνίες μετά...


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2010)

Να δείτε τι ζημιά θα πάθετε αν διαβάσετε κι αυτό:

Του Γιώργου Δελαστίκ, από το Έθνος (22/4/2010)
Αποπληξία κινδυνεύει να πάθει όποιος διαβάζει την περιβόητη λίστα των 500 μεγαλύτερων επιχειρήσεων των ΗΠΑ που δημοσιεύει κάθε χρόνο το αμερικανικό οικονομικό περιοδικό "Φόρτσιουν".

Διαπιστώνει εμβρόντητος ότι την ώρα που μαίνεται η κρίση και που δεκάδες εκατομμύρια εργαζόμενοι απολύονται στα ανεπτυγμένα βιομηχανικά κράτη, ενώ χώρες ολόκληρες βυθίζονται βαθύτερα στο τέλμα του δημόσιου χρέους και λαοί απειλούνται με κατάρρευση του βιοτικού επιπέδου τους, οι επιχειρηματικοί κολοσσοί των ΗΠΑ κυριολεκτικά... θησαυρίζουν με πρωτοφανείς ρυθμούς εκμεταλλευόμενοι ακριβώς την κρίση!

Οι αριθμοί είναι συντριπτικοί, αλλά και ανατριχιαστικοί ταυτόχρονα. Οι συνολικές πωλήσεις αυτών των 500 γιγάντων παρουσίασαν κατά το 2009 συνολική πτώση πωλήσεων έναντι του 2008 κατά 8,7%. Πρόκειται για τη μεγαλύτερη πτώση εδώ και τριάντα ολόκληρα χρόνια - από το 1983, ακριβέστερα.

Πτώση πωλήσεων, άρα πτώση και των κερδών, σκέπτεται ο κοινός νους. Λάθος. Λάθος μεγάλο: το 2009 οι 500 αυτοί επιχειρηματικοί όμιλοι σημείωσαν απίστευτη... έκρηξη κερδών!

Οσο και αν ακούγεται απίστευτο, μέσα στο έτος της κρίσης, το 2009, τα κέρδη αυτών των 500 αμερικανικών κολοσσών αυξήθηκαν έναντι του 2008 κατά... 335%! Οχι, δεν πρόκειται περί τυπογραφικού λάθους. Αύξηση κερδών 335% με πτώση του τζίρου κατά 8,7%! Η δεύτερη μεγαλύτερη αύξηση εδώ και εξήντα χρόνια!

Εδώ αρχίζει το ανατριχιαστικό μέρος αυτής της ιστορίας. Αφού ο τζίρος μειώθηκε και τα κέρδη απογειώθηκαν, είναι προφανές ότι μειώθηκαν τα έξοδα των επιχειρήσεων. Με ποιο τρόπο; Με τον απλούστερο: τη μαζική σφαγή των εργαζομένων. Αυτές οι 500 επιχειρήσεις που μέσα στο 2009 συσσώρευσαν αστρονομικά κέρδη... απέλυσαν 821.000 εργαζόμενους!

Πρόκειται για φρικιαστικό δείγμα της κοινωνικής αναλγησίας του συστήματος, αλλά και της θεαματικής αναδιανομής του κοινωνικού πλούτου υπέρ των πλουσίων και εις βάρος των εργαζομένων που συντελείται στο πλαίσιο της κρίσης.

Εκεί δε που γίνεται κανείς κυριολεκτικά έξαλλος είναι όταν βλέπει στην πρώτη δεκάδα των 500 να επανέρχονται η Μπανκ οβ Αμέρικα και η Τζ. Π. Μόργκαν Τσέις (στις θέσεις 5 και 9 αντιστοίχως).

Πρόκειται για δύο τράπεζες που έναν χρόνο νωρίτερα βρίσκονταν στα όρια της χρεοκοπίας και διασώθηκαν απορροφώντας δεκάδες δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια κρατικής στήριξης - παίρνοντας δηλαδή μέσω της αμερικανικής κυβέρνησης όλους τους φόρους που κατέβαλαν στο κράτος δεκάδες εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί πολίτες για σχολεία, νοσοκομεία, δρόμους κ.λπ.

Δεν συζητάμε για τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες. Κάποιες από αυτές σημείωσαν αύξηση κερδών μέσα στο 2009 έως και... 1.000% (!!!) χάρη στην καλοστημένη και έξοχα διαφημισμένη ιστορία της "πανδημίας" της γρίπης της πλάκας, η οποία γέμισε με δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια κέρδη τους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών.

Τα "λαμόγια" του αμερικανικού χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος μπορεί να προκάλεσαν την παγκόσμια κρίση μαζί με τους Ευρωπαίους ομοίους τους, αλλά πάντως σήμερα κάνουν πάρτι. ​
Συνέχεια στο Έθνος.
Ή στο Ρόιτερ.

Σημείωση:
Η «Γκόλντμαν Ζαξ» (όπως τη γράφει παρακάτω ο Γ.Δ.) είναι καλύτερα «Γκόλντμαν Σακς». Και ακόμα καλύτερα στον πάτο της θάλασσας, αλλά αυτό είναι από ανέκδοτο για τους δικηγόρους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2010)

Λέμε, και πολλοί συμφωνούμε, ότι το δημόσιο πρέπει να γίνει πιο παραγωγικό. Θα περιοριστούν πολλές από τις δραστηριότητές του και οι συμβασιούχοι θα βρεθούν στους δρόμους. Οι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις λένε στα δελτία ότι δεν θέλουν να μειωθούν οι μισθοί των ιδιωτικών υπαλλήλων, οι απολύσεις όμως γίνονται και πρόκειται να αυξηθούν. Στην τραγωδία των ανέργων, που είναι το μεγαλύτερο όνειδος και στίγμα του καπιταλισμού, θα πρέπει να στρέφουμε συνέχεια τη σκέψη μας, βλέποντάς τους όχι σαν αριθμούς, αλλά σαν άτομα και σαν την πιο άδικη σπατάλη της κοινωνίας μας. Αυτό το έμψυχο ανάλωμα θα είναι το μεγαλύτερο τεστ για τα μέτρα της κυβέρνησης, των ξένων εμπειρογνωμόνων, του συστήματος στο οποίο είμαστε σκαλωμένοι γιατί φοβόμαστε περισσότερο τα εναλλακτικά, της κοινωνίας που θα σφυροκοπιέται από χίλιες μεριές. Ένα πολύ καλό κομμάτι που διάβασα σήμερα/χτες ήταν του Νίκου Ξυδάκη στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή με τίτλο «Φυγή προς τα εμπρός, εν κοινωνία». Διαβάστε το όλο εκεί.

Ώστε το μείζον κοινωνικό πρόβλημα που αναδύεται, η πιο απτή και δραματική επίπτωση της επελαύνουσας ύφεσης είναι η ανεργία. Και η απειλή φτώχειας που φέρνει μαζί της, η υποβάθμιση του ατομικού και οικογενειακού βίου, ο βίαιος κλονισμός της κανονικότητας, ο συνοδός ψυχισμός ήττας και ματαίωσης, αδυναμίας, απόγνωσης.

Πώς θα ελπίσουμε σε ανάκαμψη με τόσους συμπολίτες, τόσους συνανθρώπους ματαιωμένους και απεγνωσμένους; Πώς θα προστατεύσουμε την κοινωνική συνοχή, πώς θα αποτρέψουμε τις πικρές αντιδράσεις πικραμένων και αδικημένων ανθρώπων; Ανθρώπων που θεωρούν εαυτούς αδικημένους και πεταμένους;

Αυτό πρέπει πρώτα απ’ όλα να απαντήσουμε, κράτος, θεσμοί, κοινωνικές οργανώσεις, πολίτες: Πώς θα μπορέσουμε να ζήσουμε αρμονικά, συντεταγμένα, φτωχότεροι μεν, αλλά όχι ηττημένοι και απελπισμένοι, με διαρκή θρήνο και παραίτηση, με διαρκή κατάπληξη και αδράνεια. Πώς θα μπορέσουμε να διασώσουμε τα θεμέλια του κράτους δικαίου και του κράτους πρόνοιας, χτισμένα με κόπο και αίμα, πώς θα εξαφανίσουμε την παραοικονομία και τη διαφθορά, πώς θα αξιοποιήσουμε, την υστάτη έστω ώρα, τα όποια συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα της χώρας και τις λανθάνουσες αναπτυξιακές δυνατότητες.

Το ζήτημα τώρα είναι να διασώσουμε τον συλλογικό βίο και τις αξίες του. Λ.χ. να σώσουμε τους πιο άτυχους συμπολίτες μας από την ήττα και την καταφρόνια, γιατί η μοίρα τους είναι και δική μας μοίρα, γιατί η μοίρα που χτύπησε τώρα αυτούς είναι κοινή μοίρα. Ο κανιβαλικός ατομικισμός, ο ηθικός σχετικισμός, ο χυδαίος υλισμός του μαύρου χρήματος μάς έφεραν σε αυτόν τον γκρεμό· θα τα αποτινάξουμε. Κοινότητα, κοινωνία, σημαίνουν συμμετοχή, συμπάθεια, ενσυναίσθηση – αυτή είναι η βαθύτερη ουσία του δημοκρατικού βίου, του έλλογου βίου, του οργανικού βίου.

Τα καινοφανή προβλήματα δεν απαιτούν μόνο νέα νοητικά εργαλεία, απαιτούν και επαναφορά κάποιων παλαιών αξιών, λησμονημένων, υποβαθμισμένων ή συκοφαντημένων. Πρώτο βήμα για τη σωτηρία είναι η εν τω βάθει κατανόηση του τοπίου, των μηχανισμών, των διαδικασιών που μάς έφεραν ώς εδώ· η κατανόηση μπορεί να μάς οδηγήσει σε ανάκτηση ταυτότητας, συλλογικής αυτοεικόνισης, να αναγνωρίσουμε ποιοι είμαστε. Για να διαμορφώσουμε νέα συνείδηση. Και να φύγουμε προς τα εμπρός, να δράσουμε, να ανακαινιστούμε. Όλοι μαζί, εν κοινωνία.​


----------



## Elsa (Apr 27, 2010)

Άντε βρε, μην το βάζουμε κάτω, δεν είναι όλοι οι Ευρωπαίοι εναντίον μας... Η Ευρωπαϊκή Αριστερά και οι Πράσινοι μας αγαπάνε ακόμα! :)

_Χθες στην Γερμανία, ο ηγέτης του κόμματος της Αριστεράς Dietmar Bartsch πρότεινε, σύμφωνα με τηλεγράφημα του γερμανικού πρακτορείου ειδήσεων, ‘μορατόριουμ’ για το χρέος της Ελλάδας, προκειμένου να ανακουφιστεί προσωρινά η οικονομικά ταλαιπωρημένη χώρα, όπως εξήγησε. Πρόταση που σημαίνει το πάγωμα των δανειακών απαιτήσεων για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα.
[...]
Υπερ του μορατόριουμ ή της αναδιαπραγμάτευσης του χρέους τάχθηκε χθές και η ελβετική εφημερίδα Tribune de Genève που σημείωνε ότι την Ελλάδα πρέπει να βοηθήσουν και ελβετικές τράπεζες «από την στιγμή μάλιστα που κατέχουν το ένα πέμπτο από τα ελληνικά ομόλογα, που βρίσκονται στα χέρια ξένων τραπεζών».
«Οι τράπεζες, -πρόσθετε η εφημερίδα- θα μπορούσαν να παραιτηθούν από ένα μέρος των δανείων τους προς την Αθήνα ή να δεχθούν επιμήκυνση της προθεσμίας πληρωμής των δανείων και εξόφλησης των τόκων. Οι ειδικοί εκτιμούν ότι τέτοια μέτρα θα βοηθούσαν αναμφίβολα περισσότερο την Ελλάδα από τα απλά δάνεια με επιτόκιο 5%. Διαφορετικά, κατέληγε η εφημερίδα, το σχέδιο σωτηρίας των δημόσιων οικονομικών της Ελλάδας μοιάζει σισύφειο.. Η (αμεση) εξόφληση του χρέους της θα επιβάλλει δραστικές οικονομίες που οδηγούν σε ύφεση, δηλαδή σε αυξημένο χρέος».
[...]
Σε ένα αφιέρωμα της για την ελληνική κρίση το Σαββατοκύριακο, η γαλλική αριστερή εφημερίδα L' Humanité, έκανε δημόσια έκκληση για τη σωτηρία, όπως αναφέρει, του ελληνικού λαού. H έκκληση επισημαίνει ότι ο ελληνικός λαός δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για την πτώχευση του κράτους του, αλλά είναι αυτός που δέχεται την επίθεση των χρηματοπιστωτικών αγορών και των διεθνών οργανισμών. Η ΕΚΤ χορήγησε κολοσσιαία δάνεια στις τράπεζες με επιτόκιο μόνο στο 1%, ενώ τώρα οι τράπεζες αυτές ζητούν από τα κράτη επιτόκια μεταξύ 4% και 8% έγραφε η εφημερίδα για να καταλήξει: «Τα επιτόκια για την Ελλάδα, όπως επισημαίνεται, δεν θα πρέπει να ξεπερνούν το 1%, χωρίς άλλες προϋποθέσεις, εκτός της δέσμευσης της διατήρησης των κοινωνικών δικαιωμάτων, της απασχόλησης και των δημόσιων υπηρεσιών».
Το κύριο άρθρο της εφημερίδας που είχε τίτλο «Tous grecs !» (Όλοι Έλληνες!) προειδοποιεί, ότι αυτό που υφίσταται σήμερα η Ελλάδα θα υποστούν στο μέλλον και άλλα κράτη της Ευρώπης, επικρίνοντας την αδράνεια των Ευρωπαίων, έναντι της κερδοσκοπίας που ασκούν οι χρηματοπιστωτικές αγορές σε βάρος των κρατών και των πολιτών τους. _

Η εφημερίδα, μαζεύει και υπογραφές υποστήριξης της Ελλάδας: APPEL : Il faut aider le peuple grec. SIGNEZ LA PETITION EN LIGNE!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2010)

Βλέπω απευθείας τη συνέντευξη του Γερμανού ΥπΟικ Σόιμπλε από το γερμανικό κανάλι n-tv. Δεν την είδα από την αρχή και ταυτόχρονα περνάνε κρόουλ από κάτω, οπότε δεν ξέρω ποιος έχει πει τι και πότε.

Φαίνεται ότι το συνολικό πακέτο βοήθειας για την Ελλάδα θα είναι μεγαλύτερο (γίνονται εκτιμήσεις για 120 δις €), ότι η Ελλάδα θα είναι εκτός αγορών επί μια τριετία, ότι μέχρι την Κυριακή θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι διαπραγματεύσεις και θα έχουν υπογραφεί τα συμφωνητικά. Μετά θα συνεδριάσουν τα ευρωπαϊκά όργανα να διαπιστώσουν ότι συντρέχει η κατάσταση έσχατης ανάγκης (το περίφημο ultima ratio) και θα εισαχθεί από Δευτέρα σχετικός νόμος για τις εγγυήσεις στη γερμανική Βουλή. Όλα σε ένα κλίμα ελεγχόμενου πανικού και υπερεπείγοντος.

(Και ελπίζω να τα διαβάσατε πρώτα στη Λεξιλογία). :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2010)

Δηλαδή είναι κατάλληλη στιγμή ν' αγοράσουμε καμιά τραπεζική μετοχή; Ποιας τράπεζας συνιστάτε;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2010)

Στο τελευταίο τεύχος του Time βλέπουμε την παρακάτω επιστολή από Έλληνα αναγνώστη (η υπογράμμιση δική μου).*Hellenic Hubris*
Re "Greek Thinker" [April 12]: I mostly agree with your description of the Greek Prime Minister. George Papandreou is a gentleman, a world-class diplomat and an innovative thinker. Nevertheless, all these positive qualities cannot hide the stark truth that, despite his good intentions, he could prove to be a disastrous ruler if he does not quickly realize that he is not the entitled governor of a U.S. state or a Nordic country, but the Prime Minister of debt-ridden Greece. Some of the reforms recently proposed or introduced by his government show that he is out of touch with Greek reality, history and tradition. 
_Georgios Kapellakos, HALKIDA, GREECE_​Αχ, κύριε Καπελλάκο μου, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Ότι η ελληνική πραγματικότητα (της κρατικοδαίτης αρπαχτής και της φοροδιαφυγής), η ιστορία (του μπαξισιού) και η παράδοση (της εξαπάτησης των κουτόφραγκων) είναι που μας έχουν φέρει σ' αυτά τα χάλια! Αφού θέλετε να τα διατηρήσουμε, καλό θα είναι να μεταναστεύσουμε (όσοι μπορούν) σε καμιά άλλη χώρα που δεν διαθέτει τέτοιες πολύτιμες παραδόσεις.


​


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2010)

Από την Athens Voice:*O Φώτης Γεωργελές κάνει το ψυχογράφημα ενός "φίλου του λαού"*

*Διαβάζω ένα άρθρο του. Βαρυσήμαντο όπως πάντα.* Τον ξέρω από παλιά. Τώρα βέβαια υπογράφει ως Γραμματεία, Πολιτικό Γραφείο, Κεντρική Επιτροπή, κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων, βαρύγδουπο. Στ’ αλήθεια ο τίτλος του είναι, ένας ακόμα «φίλος του λαού». Αναλύει την επαναστατική θέση του, «πετάει με τις κλωτσιές» έξω τους ανθρώπους του Νομισματικού Ταμείου, αποκαλύπτει τους κερδοσκόπους, καταγγέλλει τη νέα Κατοχή της Μέρκελ. Προτείνει «άμεση παύση πληρωμών, επαναδιαπραγμάτευση χρέους σε συνδυασμό με την απειλή για μονομερή έξοδο από την Ευρωζώνη και εθνικοποιήσεις στρατηγικών τομέων της οικονομίας». 
 Πόσο κομψές είναι οι προοδευτικές υπεκφυγές. Δεν τολμάει να πει να βγούμε από την Ευρωζώνη, να επιστρέψουμε στη δραχμή. Μιλάει απλώς για «απειλή» μονομερούς εξόδου. Να τους φοβερίσουμε δηλαδή, αφού θέλετε να μας διώξετε, σας απειλούμε ότι θα φύγουμε μόνοι μας. Είναι η πολιτική εκδοχή του ανέκδοτου με τον τύπο που τον απατούσε η γυναίκα του και αυτοευνουχίστηκε για να την τιμωρήσει. Αλλά έτσι, με τις απειλές, πες ότι τα καταφέραμε. Και κηρύσσουμε παύση πληρωμών. Και επαναδιαπραγματευόμαστε το χρέος. Και δεν το πληρώνουμε. Ό,τι θέλουμε εμείς τους δίνουμε. Ουκ αν λάβεις παρά του μη έχοντος. Ωραία. Τα καταφέραμε. Συντρίψαμε με τη μία τους κερδοσκόπους. Αύριο; 
 Όχι, γιατί αν σας διαφεύγει, αύριο έχει 30 ο μήνας. Ημέρα πληρωμής. Τους μισθούς και τις συντάξεις ποιος θα τις πληρώσει; Θέλω να πω, ότι το έγκλημα δεν συνετελέσθη άπαξ. Δεν πήρε ο Καραμανλής και ο Αλογοσκούφης τα 300 δις με βαλίτσες και τα κρύψανε στη Ραφήνα, οπότε αύριο θα δηλώσουμε παύση πληρωμών, θα μας σβήσουνε το χρέος και όλα θα συνεχιστούν όπως πριν. Αύριο θα χρειαζόμαστε πάλι να δανειστούμε για να βγάλουμε το μήνα. 55 δις το χρόνο χρειαζόμαστε για να καλύψουμε το έλλειμμα. Ακόμα κι αν πούμε ότι τα 12 από αυτά είναι τόκοι που θα τους βάλουμε φέσι στους χαζούς κερδοσκόπους, τα υπόλοιπα για να πληρώσουμε τις υποχρεώσεις του κράτους ποιος θα μας τα δανείσει; Οι κερδοσκόποι που τους δηλώσαμε παύση πληρωμών; 
 Αυτό που αποσιωπάται σ’ αυτή την πολύ επαναστατική άποψη, είναι ότι μια χώρα μπορεί πράγματι να μην πληρώσει τα χρέη της. Να κηρύξει παύση πληρωμών. Αυτό όμως συνεπάγεται ότι οι πολίτες της την άλλη μέρα θα ξέρουν ότι δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά για τους μισθούς των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, για τις συντάξεις των συνταξιούχων. Ότι θα παίρνουν τους μισούς μισθούς, το ένα τρίτο της σύνταξης, θα παίρνουν ό,τι υπάρχει. Και θα ξαναρχίσουν απ’ την αρχή την προσπάθεια. Θεμιτό είναι κι αυτό, γίνεται. Γιατί όμως δεν το λένε, γιατί λένε μόνο τη μισή πρόταση, το δεν πληρώνω; 
*Δεν το λένε, γιατί αν το πούνε* θα δυσκολέψει το ερώτημα στην άλλη επαναστατική πρόταση που έχουν, να γίνει δημοψήφισμα αν θέλουμε το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο. Το θέλουμε; Δεν το θέλουμε. Γιατί να το θέλουμε; Αν μιλάμε στο επίπεδο της επιθυμίας, ό,τι θέλουμε λέμε. Το δημοψήφισμα που ζητάνε, είναι του επιπέδου της σούπερ-μπάλας. Απάντησε και κέρδισε μια τηλεόραση. Ποια ομάδα θες στον τελικό του Champions League; Τον Ολυμπιακό. Θέλε. Εκτός αν έχεις να πληρώσεις τον Μέσι. 
 Το σωστό δίλημμα, βέβαια, είναι αλλιώς: Θέλουμε να μας δανείσει η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και το ΔΝΤ με σκληρούς όρους, που θα σημαίνουν περικοπές δαπανών και μισθών, ή προτιμάμε να δηλώσουμε μια ώρα αρχύτερα χρεοκοπία και να μην έχουμε καθόλου μισθούς και συντάξεις; Γιατί αυτό σημαίνει η κομψή διατύπωση «παύση πληρωμών». Και τότε ποιος θα είναι ο «ανάλγητος νεοφιλελεύθερος»; Αυτός που ζητάει δημοψήφισμα. 
 Ο «φίλος του λαού» όμως έχει κρυμμένους άσους στο μανίκι. Λεφτά υπάρχουν. Γι’ αυτό συνεχίζει «και με εθνικοποιήσεις στρατηγικών τομέων της οικονομίας». Εδώ είμαστε. Εδώ ήρθαμε. Στη δημοσιοϋπαλληλική δημοκρατία, στο κράτος που η συμμετοχή του στο ΑΕΠ είναι το υψηλότερο ποσοστό στην Ευρώπη, η πρόταση είναι ακόμα περισσότερο κράτος. Αφού χρεοκοπήσαμε με τόσο, δεν προσθέτουμε λίγο παραπάνω; 
 Φέτος το σύνολο κερδών των εταιρειών στο χρηματιστήριο ήταν 3,7 δις. Εντάξει, φέτος ήταν κακή χρονιά. Το 2008 όμως ήταν μόλις 5,7 δις και τα μισά απ’ αυτά πήγαν ήδη στο κράτος, αφού οι μεγαλύτερες ελληνικές εταιρείες είναι κρατικές. Αλλά και στην περίοδο 2001-2008 τα υπερκέρδη των πλουτοκρατών, όπως καταγγέλλει η Αλέκα, έφθασαν στα 57 δις. Όχι να τα φορολογήσουμε, που λένε οι φίλοι του λαού, να τα απαλλοτριώσουμε τελείως. Τα κέρδη όλης της δεκαετίας δεν φτάνουν ούτε για τα δανεικά του 2010. Ούτε αυτό είναι λύση. Γιατί μετά όχι μόνο λεφτά δεν θα ’χουμε, ούτε εταιρείες. Και την ανεργία στο 50%. 
 Γι’ αυτό ο «φίλος του λαού», δειλά, δειλά, επιστρέφει στην πραγματικότητα: «Να απαιτήσουμε από τις χώρες της Ευρώπης να μας δανείζουν με 1% επιτόκιο». Πώς δεν το είχαν σκεφτεί και οι άλλοι; Είναι τόσο απλό. Αρκεί να το απαιτήσουμε. Ο φίλος του λαού δεν υποψιάζεται καν ότι στον κανονικό κόσμο δεν μπορείς κανέναν να υποχρεώσεις να σου δανείσει. Ούτε να του επιβάλεις τους όρους δανεισμού. Πώς όμως να το υποψιαστεί; Τον θυμάμαι. Από τη δεκαετία του ’70 φοιτητής, κομματικό στέλεχος ήταν, μια μέρα στη ζωή του δεν έχει δουλέψει. Επιχορηγούμενος επαναστάτης, επιδοτούμενος ανατρεπτικός πάντα, πού να τα μάθει; Όσα λέει οδηγούν στο αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα, στη χρεοκοπία, στην ύφεση, στη συμπίεση των ασθενέστερων στρωμάτων. Όμως δεν το ξέρει, δεν θέλει να το ξέρει. Το χειρότερο είδος κυνικού είναι αυτός που δεν το ξέρει ότι είναι.
​


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 30, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Θέλω να πω, ότι το έγκλημα δεν συνετελέσθη άπαξ. Δεν πήρε ο Καραμανλής και ο Αλογοσκούφης τα 300 δις με βαλίτσες και τα κρύψανε στη Ραφήνα, οπότε αύριο θα δηλώσουμε παύση πληρωμών, θα μας σβήσουνε το χρέος και όλα θα συνεχιστούν όπως πριν.



Όχι, το έγκλημα είναι διαρκές και συντελείται κάθε μήνα. Ενώ οι λύσεις του ΔΝΤ, ω εκ του θαύματος, θα μας βγάλουν από την κρίση! Η άποψη ενός φίλου του λαού έχει ως εξής: η ύφεση είναι ύφεση και δεν τη γλιτώνουμε. Το μόνο ερώτημα είναι πώς θέλουμε να τη βγάλουμε: με δανεικά ή όχι; Γιατί τα δανεικά του ΔΝΤ θα είναι μόνιμη υποδούλωση για πολλές δεκαετίες μπροστά. Από την άλλη, τα μη δανεικά θα σημάνουν μεγάλη φτώχεια (αν και αυτή ούτως ή άλλως μάλλον θα έρθει), αλλά θα δώσουν την ευκαιρία να χτιστούν τα πράγματα από την αρχή, χωρίς νομισματικό ταμείο και ξεπούλημα κάθε εθνικού πλούτου (όχι ότι έχουν μείνει και πολλά, τα περισσότερα τα έχουν πάρει οι Γερμανοί ήδη).


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 30, 2010)

*Στο γραφείο της κας Μέρκελ το συμβόλαιο δανείου στην Ελλάδα*
Του Γιάννη Αγγέλη

Η απειλή διασποράς της κρίσης του χρέους στην ευρωζώνη δίνει τα επόμενα 24ωρα «πράσινο φως» στη διαδικασία οριστικοποίησης και εκταμίευσης του «πακέτου στήριξης Ε.Ε./ΔΝΤ». Το ύψος του που θα αφορά πλέον την επόμενη τριετία και όχι μόνο το 2010 θα κινηθεί μεταξύ 120 και 135 δισ. ευρώ και θα... συνοδεύεται ως προϋπόθεση από το νέο Πρόγραμμα Σταθερότητας που δρομολογεί μείωση του ελλείμματος κατά 10 μονάδες του ΑΕΠ.

Με δηλώσεις τους οι αξιωματούχοι τόσο της ΕΚΤ όσο και της Κομισιόν υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν έχει μπει στην ατζέντα των μέχρι σήμερα συζητήσεων το ενδεχόμενο οιασδήποτε μορφής αναδιάρθρωσης του ελληνικού χρέους μέσα από τον μηχανισμό στήριξης. 

Η χθεσινή «στροφή» στη στάση της κας Μέρκελ μετά την έκτακτη συνάντησή τους με τους κ.κ. Στρος Καν και Τρισέ έλυσε τους κόμπους της συμφωνίας και την Δευτέρα θα κατατεθεί στη γερμανική Βουλή η νομοθετική ρύθμιση που θα δρομολογήσει την έγκριση του διμερούς δανείου. 

Το συμβόλαιο για το διμερές δάνειο της Γερμανίας προς την Ελλάδα όπως και τα αντίστοιχα των άλλων χωρών της ευρωζώνης έχει σταλεί από την Κομισιόν και είναι ήδη στα χέρια των υπουργών οικονομικών.

*Τα δάνεια αυτά δεν θα συνοδεύονται από εγγυήσεις του ελληνικού δημοσίου με την μορφή ομολογιακών δανείων, όπως διευκρίνισε στο Capital.gr αρμόδιο στέλεχος της Επιτροπής, διαψεύδοντας σχετικές πληροφορίες τραπεζικών αναλυτών.
*
*Τα διμερή δάνεια θα είναι στηριγμένα στη νομοθεσία της χώρας που θα δώσει το δάνειο και στην βάση αυτής της νομοθεσίας θα λειτουργήσουν και οι εγγυήσεις της αποπληρωμής τους. Αυτό σημαίνει όπως εξήγησε στο Capital.gr αρμόδιο κυβερνητικό στέλεχος ότι η χώρα που δέχεται το δάνειο το εγγυάται με τις κινητές και ακίνητες αξίες που διαθέτει εντός και εκτός της επικράτειάς της...* 

Σύμφωνα με τις δηλώσεις των Γερμανών αξιωματούχων η έγκριση από το γερμανικό κοινοβούλιο θα είναι έτοιμη μέχρι τις 7/5 και την ίδια περίπου ημέρα αναμένεται ότι θα είναι έτοιμος και ο μηχανισμός εκταμίευσης από το ΔΝΤ.

Θα προηγηθούν στα μέσα της εβδομάδας συναντήσεις του Εurogroup που θα εγκρίνουν την τελική φάση της διαδικασίας εκταμίευσης.

Αξιοπρόσεκτο πάντως είναι ότι τα τελευταία 24ωρα πληθαίνουν οι πληροφορίες σύμφωνα με τις οποίες τόσο από την πλευρά της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής όσο και από πλευράς ΕΚΤ ετοιμάζονται κάποιες «κινήσεις» οι οποίες θα είναι περιοριστικές για τον ρόλο που παίζουν οι οίκοι αξιολόγησης. Οι κινήσεις αυτές συνδέονται με το γεγονός ότι η επιδείνωση της κρίσης στην Ελλάδα αλλά και η διαφαινόμενη διασπορά της σε άλλες χώρες της ευρωζώνης συνδέονται με υποβαθμίσεις από τους οίκους αξιολόγησης οι οποίες σύμφωνα με αξιωματούχους της κομισιόν «δεν στηρίζονται σε σημαντικές στα δημοσιονομικά στοιχεία των αναφερόμενων χωρών...»

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=957100

Όταν λέει τις κινητές και ακίνητες αξίες εντός της επικρατείας της, τι εννοεί; Κάτι είναι πολύ σάπιο στο Βασίλειο της Δανιμαρκίας; Μάλλον πιο σάπιο απ' ό,τι φανταζόμαστε... Πού είναι ο Καποδίστριας (όπως λέμε πού είναι ο Βάγκνερ, πού είναι ο Πουτσίνι);


----------



## anef (Apr 30, 2010)

Το άρθρο του Γεωργελέ το βρίσκω απαράδεκτο, όχι για την ουσία του περιεχομένου του - ο καθένας δικαιούται να έχει την άποψή του-, αλλά για τον τρόπο που επιλέγει να απαξιώσει τις απόψεις που είναι αντίθετες στον -σοσιαλιστικό κατά τα άλλα- «μονόδρομο» (παρεμπ., το πιο σύντομο ανέκδοτο μου φαίνεται πως είναι πια το «Πανελλήνιο Σοσιαλιστικό Κίνημα» -έλεος, σύντροφοι, σουλουπώστε το λίγο): μέσα από ένα γελοίο δήθεν «ψυχογράφημα» ενός προσώπου της αριστεράς (δεν ξέρω σε ποιον αναφέρεται και δεν με ενδιαφέρει), λες και αυτό είναι το θέμα, αν κάποιος από όσους υποστηρίζουν αυτές τις απόψεις έχει ή δεν έχει δουλέψει στη ζωή του, ή τι δουλειά κάνει, ή ποια είναι η μάνα του. Να περιμένουμε να γραφτεί και κάνα άρθρο για τους «λακέδες της εξουσίας» τότε, μπας και δούμε και την άλλη άποψη. Αλλά μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται. Δεν καταφεύγουν όλοι, ευτυχώς, σε τέτοια τερτίπια.

Επί της ουσίας, κάποιες απαντήσεις στο άρθρο του Γεωργελέ βρίσκονται εδώ: 

Δημήτρης Καζάκης

1/4/2010 Εφημερίδα “Ποντίκι” 

Η σύνοδος κορυφής της 25ης Μαρτίου αποτελεί πράγματι ορόσημο. Μ’ αυτήν οι ηγέτες της ευρωζώνης σύστησαν επίσημα την Ελλάδα στο ΔΝΤ. Το ευρώ, δίπλα στις τόσες και τόσες ευεργεσίες που έχει προσφέρει σ’ αυτή τη χώρα και ιδίως στον εργαζόμενο λαό της, έρχεται τώρα να του προσφέρει επίσης μια ακόμη μοναδική ευκαιρία, να δοκιμάσει στο πετσί του και τις «θεραπείες σοκ» του ΔΝΤ. «Ελπίζουμε ότι αυτό θα καθησυχάσει όλους τους κατόχους των Ελληνικών ομολόγων ότι η ευρωζώνη δεν θα αφήσει την Ελλάδα να αποτύχει», όπως είπε ο Χέρμαν Βαν Ρομπέι αμέσως μετά τη Σύνοδο. Άλλωστε γι’ αυτούς δουλεύουν όλοι.

Η χώρα βαδίζει όπως έχει προκαθοριστεί από τις αγορές και τους κερδοσκόπους: από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Κάθε επιδείνωση της κατάστασης αποφέρει κέρδη δις ευρώ σε διεθνείς θεσμικούς και μη επενδυτές. Κι αυτό γιατί δεν έχουν επενδύσει στην μια και έξω χρεοκοπία της χώρας, αλλά στον αργό θάνατό της. Όσο περισσότερο κρατήσει η επιθανάτια αγωνία, τόσο περισσότερο κερδίζουν από τα αυξημένα spread-επιτόκια, από τις επισφάλειες των ελληνικών ομολόγων, από τα κάθε είδους παράγωγα χρέους, από τα πιθανά swap και τις συμφωνίες πάνω και κάτω από το τραπέζι προκειμένου η χώρα να συνεχίσει να δανείζεται για να συνεχίσει απρόσκοπτα την εξυπηρέτηση των χρεών της. Το ιδεώδες για τις αγορές θα ήταν να συνεχιστεί στο διηνεκές αυτή η κατάσταση. Αυτό θέλουν να εγγυηθεί η κηδεμονία της χώρας από το ΕΕ και το ΔΝΤ. Επιζητούν δηλαδή μια ελεγχόμενη πτώχευση σαν αυτή που επέβαλε το ΔΝΤ στην Ουραγουάη το 2003, η οποία την μετέτρεψε σε μια από τις φτωχότερες χώρες της Λατινικής Αμερικής, χωρίς να την γλυτώσει από το χρέος της.

Αυτός είναι ο μονόδρομος που υπηρετεί η κυβέρνηση. Είναι η χώρα υποχρεωμένη να τον ακολουθήσει; «*Η πρώτη διαταγή των νόμων των είναι, να νομίζουν τους λόγους του τυράννου ως νόμους απαραβάτους*», έγραφε για τα καθεστώτα της τυραννίας ο Ανώνυμος Έλληνας στην Ελληνική Νομαρχία.

Ωστόσο, μονόδρομοι δεν υπάρχουν, όπως δεν υπάρχουν και «νόμοι απαράβατοι». Ιδίως όταν η αναζήτηση μιας εναλλακτικής προοπτικής αποτελεί ζήτημα ζωής ή θανάτου για τη χώρα και το λαό της.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.

Άλλα δύο σχετικά άρθρα, το ένα του Πέτρου Παπακωνσταντίνου και το άλλο του Τάκη Φωτόπουλου (Για ψυχολογικό προφίλ των εν λόγω ατόμων σε επόμενο τεύχος της Athens Voice, υποθέτω)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2010)

anef said:


> Η χώρα βαδίζει όπως έχει προκαθοριστεί από τις αγορές και τους κερδοσκόπους: από το κακό στο χειρότερο.


Αν δεχτούμε ότι έχει "προκαθοριστεί" η πορεία της χώρας μας, ας μας εξηγήσει τώρα κάποιος πώς κατάφεραν να μας πείσουν να φτάσουμε σε τέτοια χάλια ώστε να μπορούν να μας επιβάλλουν τα κέφια τους. Γιατί αν εγώ χρεωθώ βγάζοντας 100 πιστωτικές κάρτες και παίρνοντας δάνεια από 20 τράπεζες για να στηρίζω καταστροφικές συνήθειές μου (σε επίπεδο χώρας, υπετροφικό και διεφθαρμένο δημόσιο), όντως μπορεί να έχουν συμφέρον οι δανειστές μου να με οδηγήσουν στη χρεοκοπία, αλλά δεν νομίζω να φταίνε αυτοί για τα χάλια μου. Αν ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα, αν οι αγορές και οι κερδοσκόποι μπορούσαν να προκαθορίζουν τα χάλια κάθε χώρας, θα το έκαναν παντού όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά το κάνουν μόνο σ' εκείνες τις χώρες που με τη δημοσιονομική τους πολιτική άνοιξαν τον ασκό του Αιόλου.


----------



## anef (Apr 30, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Αν δεχτούμε ότι έχει "προκαθοριστεί" η πορεία της χώρας μας, ας μας εξηγήσει τώρα κάποιος πώς κατάφεραν να μας πείσουν να φτάσουμε σε τέτοια χάλια ώστε να μπορούν να μας επιβάλλουν τα κέφια τους. Γιατί αν εγώ χρεωθώ βγάζοντας 100 πιστωτικές κάρτες και παίρνοντας δάνεια από 20 τράπεζες για να στηρίζω καταστροφικές συνήθειές μου (σε επίπεδο χώρας, υπετροφικό και διεφθαρμένο δημόσιο), όντως μπορεί να έχουν συμφέρον οι δανειστές μου να με οδηγήσουν στη χρεοκοπία, αλλά δεν νομίζω να φταίνε αυτοί για τα χάλια μου. Αν ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα, αν οι αγορές και οι κερδοσκόποι μπορούσαν να προκαθορίζουν τα χάλια κάθε χώρας, θα το έκαναν παντού όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά το κάνουν μόνο σ' εκείνες τις χώρες που με τη δημοσιονομική τους πολιτική άνοιξαν τον ασκό του Αιόλου.



Το «προκαθοριστεί» εδώ, αν κρίνω από όσα ακολουθούν αμέσως μετά, αναφέρεται καθαρά στο τελευταίο διάστημα, στην εποχή των «μέτρων», δεν πάει τόσο πίσω. 

Οι καταστροφικές «συνήθειες» του ελληνικού κράτους που αναφέρεις, όμως, δεν είναι μόνο το υπερτροφικό και διεφθαρμένο δημόσιο (που, μην ξεχνάμε, έγινε έτσι *και *από τους τωρινούς σωτήρες μας). Σίγουρα είναι και αυτό. Είναι όμως και οι απίστευτοι εξοπλισμοί, είναι και η σκανδαλώδης φοροδιαφυγή στον *ιδιωτικό *τομέα. Είναι η χαμηλή φορολόγηση των τεράστιων κερδών που έχουν πάρα πολλές επιχειρήσεις και που αυξάνονται τα τελευταία χρόνια με απίστευτους ρυθμούς. Είναι η μη φορολόγηση των κερδών από το χρηματιστήριο. Αυτά, για να μείνω σε όσα λίγο-πολύ θα μπορούσαμε να συμφωνήσουμε. 

Το μεγαλύτερο όμως ποσοστό του χρέους μας δεν οφείλεται σε όλα αυτά, αλλά στην αναχρηματοδότηση του ήδη υπάρχοντος χρέους μας, όπως φαίνεται καθαρά από τα στοιχεία που δίνονται εδώ. Για να γυρίσω και στο παράδειγμά σου με τα άτομα που δανείζονται, ο αρχικός δανεισμός μπορεί να είναι «σφάλμα» του δανειζόμενου, τα πανωτόκια όμως, ή οι δυσανάλογες χρεώσεις, είναι «σφάλμα» της τράπεζας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2010)

Το «σοσιαλιστικό» στο ΠΑΣΟΚ είναι μέρος ενός σύντομου ανεκδότου εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Δεν θα με ενοχλούσε αν το ανέκδοτο περιοριζόταν στο όνομα. Πονάει όταν γελάμε με τα υπόλοιπα που κάνει αυτό το κόμμα. Το χειρότερο (για μένα) είναι ότι με τα υπόλοιπα κόμματα δυσκολεύομαι και να γελάσω.

Τα κόμματα της αριστεράς φαίνεται να μένουν στην άρνηση. Αν δεν προβάλουν μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη δελεαστική πορεία, θα εξακολουθήσουν να έχουν απήχηση σε οικτρές μειοψηφίες. Αυτά που λέει κατά καιρούς ο Καζάκης απαιτούν κυρίως (στο βαθμό που εξελίσσονται έτσι που τα θέλουν οι δικοί του υπολογισμοί) (α) να έχει νιώσει ο λαός βαθιά την κρίση, τώρα είμαστε ακόμα στην αρχή, και (β) να εμπνεύσουν το λαό άτομα διαφορετικά από τους σημερινούς ηγέτες του ΚΚΕ και του Σύριζα.

Για τα σημερινά δεδομένα και τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση, υπήρχαν καλύτερες λύσεις πριν το ΔΝΤ. Το κακό είναι ότι κανένας δεν μας εμπιστεύεται πια, ακόμα κι αν οι σημερινοί είχαν τις καλύτερες προθέσεις και τα καλύτερα πλάνα (κάτι που δεν κατάφεραν να δείξουν). Στον τρόπο σκέψης των ανθρώπων με τους οποίους συναλλασσόμαστε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, για τα δικά τους «μαθηματικά», οι συνταγές είναι απλοϊκές. Τα ευφάνταστα κόλπα θα πρέπει να τα βρούμε εμείς και να ελπίζουμε να πετύχουν. Πέρα από τα μέτρα που επιβάλλουν σήμερα οι ξένοι τεχνοκράτες, πρέπει να δούμε ποια άλλα μέτρα θα βοηθήσουν (α) να παράγουμε πλούτο και (β) να μην το κρατάνε κάποιοι όλον για την πάρτη τους. Απ' όπου κι αν σταθείς, αυτό που βλέπεις είναι ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουν πολλά. Θα τα αλλάξουμε μέσα στους κόλπους της ΕΕ; Θα τα αλλάξουμε σαν γνήσια ανάδελφο κράτος όπως προτείνει ο Καζάκης; Ή θα συνεχίσουμε να σαχλαμαρίζουμε αναβάλλοντας για ακόμα πιο μακριά το καλύτερο αύριο, με κάθε σαχλαμάρα που λέμε και που κάνουμε;

Προβλέπω (α) με μεγάλη δόση του (γ). Να δούμε πόση σαχλαμάρα θ' αντέξουμε. 

...................................................................................................................
Ας προσέξουμε:
(α) τους ανέργους
(β) τι θα συμβεί με τη μετατόπιση του τζόγου
(γ) ποια μέτρα μπορούν να πάρουν οι κυβερνήσεις για να μην αφήσουν το τζογαδόρικο κεφάλαιο να καταστρέψει τον καπιταλισμό
Μέσα στο δικό μας στρίμωγμα τα (β) και (γ) θα δώσουν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες εξελίξεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2010)

Στο άρθρο του Καζάκη που αναφέρεται πιο πάνω αναφέρονται και τα εξής:*Δεύτερο*, να προχωρήσει το ελληνικό κράτος σε* άμεση παύση πληρωμών,**Η παύση πληρωμών δεν ισοδυναμεί με κήρυξη πτώχευσης,* όπως κηρύττει σκόπιμα η επίσημη προπαγάνδα. Η πτώχευση μπορεί να σημάνει μια προσωρινή στάση πληρωμών, αλλά θέτει τη χώρα και το λαό της στη διάθεση και στο έλεος των δανειστών της. *Πτώχευση* σημαίνει ότι μια χώρα δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει τους δανειστές της σε ρευστό και επιτρέπει να πληρωθούν σε είδος, *κατάσχοντας και δημεύοντας* τα περιουσιακά της στοιχεία. Αντίθετα, μια χώρα προχωρά σε μονομερή παύση πληρωμών ακριβώς επειδή δεν θέλει να της επιβληθεί ή να αναγκαστεί από την αγορά να κηρύξει πτώχευση. *Η μονομερής παύση πληρωμών θέτει σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα την ανάγκη να σταθεί η χώρα και ο λαός της στα πόδια τους, χωρίς τον φόρο αίματος στους δανειστές.* ώστε να διασωθούν οι τεράστιοι πόροι που σήμερα πηγαίνουν σε πληρωμές δανείων. 

Στη* διεθνή πρακτική έχουμε πολλές χώρες που κατά καιρούς αρνήθηκαν να πληρώσουν τους δανειστές τους, χωρίς να κηρύξουν πτώχευση*. Μάλιστα στο διεθνές δίκαιο υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για την μονομερή άρνηση μιας χώρας να πληρώσει τα χρέη της, όταν συντρέχουν τρεις λόγοι:* (α)* Ο δανεισμός έγινε με ανήθικο και παράνομο τρόπο. *(β) *Τα δάνεια δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν προς το συμφέρον του λαού και της χώρας. *(γ)* Οι δανειστές γνώριζαν πολύ καλά ποιους δάνειζαν και για ποιο σκοπό. Στη βάση αυτής της ρήτρας του διεθνούς δικαίου, που αποκαλείται odious debt ή απεχθές χρέος, αρνήθηκαν πολλές από τις νεοαπελευθερωμένες χώρες να πληρώσουν τα χρέη της αποικιοκρατίας, των δικτατορικών και βασιλικών καθεστώτων που ανατράπηκαν, αλλά και των διεφθαρμένων κυβερνήσεων.

Τελευταίο παράδειγμα είναι το* Εκουαδόρ*, το οποίο τον Δεκέμβρη του 2008 ανακοίνωσε πλήρη παύση πληρωμών, χωρίς να κηρύξει πτώχευση. Ο πρόεδρος της χώρας Κορέα, αφού συγκρότησε μια διακομματική επιτροπή υπό τον γενικό εισαγγελέα της χώρας που εξέτασε το σύνολο των συμβάσεων δανεισμού της χώρας, ανακοίνωσε ότι το Εκουαδόρ δεν δεσμεύεται να πληρώσει ένα «ανήθικο και παράνομο» χρέος, που υπήρξε προϊόν ρεμούλας και κερδοσκοπίας σε βάρος του λαού του. Απευθύνθηκε επίσης στη Γενική Συνέλευση του ΟΗΕ, η οποία στάθηκε στο πλευρό της χώρας, αναγνωρίζοντας το δικαίωμά της να μην πληρώσει χρέη που δημιούργησαν οι προηγούμενες διεφθαρμένες κυβερνήσεις και έτσι δεν κουνήθηκε φύλλο εναντίον του Εκουαδόρ. Και μιλάμε για μια χώρα με πληθυσμό περί τα 13,6 εκατ. κατοίκους και με ΑΕΠ (2008) λίγο πάνω από το 16% του αντίστοιχου ΑΕΠ της Ελλάδας!​Άρα, σύμφωνα με τον αρθρογράφο, η Ελλάδα μπορεί να επικαλεστεί απελευθέρωση από αποικιοκρατία, δικτατορικό ή βασιλικό καθεστώς που ανατράπηκε ή διεφθαρμένες κυβερνήσεις ή κάτι τέτοιο; Τι τέλος πάντων, μπορεί να επικαλεστεί γι' αυτό το odious debt; Μας φέρνει για παράδειγμα το Εκουαδόρ. Πόσα χρωστούσε το Εκουαδόρ, για να έχουμε μια εικόνα, δεν μας λέει. Επίσης παραλείπει να πει ότι το Εκουαδόρ προφανώς δεν ανήκει σε ομάδα χωρών με κοινό νόμισμα, άρα οι επιπτώσεις αποκλείεται να είναι ίδιες. 

Δεύτερη απορία μου: Αν η Ελλάδα προχωρήσει σε "ελεγχόμενη πτώχευση", δηλαδή σε μονομερή παύση πληρωμών, πώς θα πειστούν οι Έλληνες καταθέτες των τραπεζών ότι η πτώχευση είναι ελεγχόμενη και όχι ολοκληρωτική; Δεν θα καταρρεύσουν οι τράπεζες από τις πανικόβλητες αναλήψεις ακόμα και των μικροκαταθετών; Το χρηματιστήριο πού θα πάει; Αν δεν πληρώσουμε τους δανειστές μας για ένα διάστημα, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούμε να δανειστούμε ξανά στο εγγύς μέλλον ή ότι δεν θα μας ξαναδανείζει κανείς πια, για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα τουλάχιστον; Έχει τη δυνατότητα το ελληνικό κράτος να συνεχίσει να ξοδεύει με τον ίδιο ρυθμό και να μονιμοποιεί συμβασιούχους και να διορίζει αβέρτα;


----------



## anef (Apr 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τα κόμματα της αριστεράς φαίνεται να μένουν στην άρνηση. Αν δεν προβάλουν μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη δελεαστική πορεία, θα εξακολουθήσουν να έχουν απήχηση σε οικτρές μειοψηφίες. Αυτά που λέει κατά καιρούς ο Καζάκης απαιτούν κυρίως (στο βαθμό που εξελίσσονται έτσι που τα θέλουν οι δικοί του υπολογισμοί) (α) να έχει νιώσει ο λαός βαθιά την κρίση, τώρα είμαστε ακόμα στην αρχή, και (β) να εμπνεύσουν το λαό άτομα διαφορετικά από τους σημερινούς ηγέτες του ΚΚΕ και του Σύριζα.



Σ' έναν βαθμό μπορεί να μένουν στην άρνηση. Ωστόσο, εδώ παρέθεσα άρθρα που προτείνουν πολύ συγκεκριμένες -και όχι πρωτοφανείς στην ιστορία- λύσεις, χωρίς να σημαίνει πως είμαι σε θέση να συμφωνήσω ή να διαφωνήσω με κάθε πτυχή τους. Με ενοχλεί όμως η όλη φιλολογία περί μονόδρομου και διάσωσης της πατρίδας -διάσωση τύπου «η εγχείρηση πέτυχε, ο ασθενής απέθανε». Για τα κόμματα της αριστεράς δυστυχώς θα συμφωνήσω, δεν είναι σε θέση να εμπνεύσουν, όχι όμως μόνο λόγω προσώπων: σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο αυτός είναι ο συσχετισμός δυνάμεων.



nickel said:


> Θα τα αλλάξουμε σαν γνήσια ανάδελφο κράτος όπως προτείνει ο Καζάκης;



Νομίζω έλεγες κάπου παλιότερα ότι συμφωνείς με το όραμα μιας Ευρώπης των λαών. Είναι φανερό ότι αυτή η συγκεκριμένη δεν είναι των λαών. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έχει στο νου του ο Καζάκης, προσωπικά όμως δεν είμαι κατά μιας ευρωπαϊκής ή μεσογειακής ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης ένωσης, είμαι κατά αυτής της συγκεκριμένης. Είναι, για να το πω πολύ απλοϊκά, σαν να είσαι εργαζόμενος και θέλεις να παλέψεις για τα δικαιώματά σου μέσα από τον Σύνδεσμο Βιομηχάνων. Φυσικά δεν είναι λύση να βγεις εσύ εκτός, μια χώρα μόνη της, έτσι απλά. Πρέπει να το θέλει ο κόσμος και μάλιστα όχι μόνο της Ελλάδας. Πρέπει να είσαι σε θέση να φτιάξεις ένα πανευρωπαϊκό συνδικάτο ίσως, για να συνεχίσω το απλοϊκό μου παράδειγμα. Αλλά αν, όπως εσύ, θέλουμε Ευρώπη των λαών αλλά ούτε καν τολμάμε να εκφράσουμε τις αντιρρήσεις μας στη σημερινή Ευρώπη (δεν εννοώ κριτική τύπου «άργησαν να πάρουν μέτρα», μιλάω για τα ίδια τα θεμέλια και τους στόχους της ΕΕ), πώς και ποιοι θα είναι αυτοί που θα θελήσουν κάποτε στα σοβαρά να χτίσουν μια άλλη Ευρώπη;

@ Alexandra: με τον όρο «ελεγχόμενη πτώχευση» εννοεί τη σημερινή κατάσταση κηδεμονίας του ΔΝΤ, όχι τη μονομερή παύση πληρωμών. Για το αν και κατά πόσο θα χρειαστεί να δανειστούμε το απαντάει αρκετά πιο κάτω, στη συνέχεια του άρθρου, άσχετα αν συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς (Εγώ, επαναλαμβάνω, πραγματικά δεν έχω τόσες γνώσεις ώστε να πω πως είμαι σίγουρη για την α ή τη β λύση: δεν μπορώ όμως να πιστέψω πως η μόνη λύση είναι η φτώχια, η ύφεση και η ανεργία για τους πολλούς και τα σπίτια στο Λονδίνο ή τα κεφάλαια σε ξένες τράπεζες για τους λίγους)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 30, 2010)

Ούτε εγώ έχω τις γνώσεις να κρίνω τις προτάσεις που καταθέτουν κάποιοι ως εναλλακτικές, όπως ας πούμε ο Καζάκης ή ο Τ. Φωτόπουλος εδώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ τη λογική του μονόδρομου!
Αν πάω να ζητήσω δάνειο από την Τράπεζα και μου πουν, εντάξει, θα σου δώσω -και παράπάνω από όσα ζητάς- αλλά εσύ θα μου δώσεις το νεφρό σου, το πόδι σου και το παιδί σου, ε, δεν νομίζω να το δεχόμουν σε όσο άθλια κατάσταση κι αν βρισκόμουν! 

Το εξωφρενικό είναι πως οι ίδιοι που τα δέχονται, μόλις χτες έλεγαν οτι αν πάρουμε τέτοια μέτρα θα βουλιάξουν τα ταμεία, θα επακολουθήσει ύφεση και το χρέος σε μερικά χρόνια θα πολλαπλασιαστεί! Οπότε; Και θα φτωχύνουμε (απ'όλες τις απόψεις) και θα χρωστάμε περισσότερα σε 10 χρόνια; Τι είδους "λύση" είναι αυτή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2010)

Λίγο εκτός σειράς της συζήτησης, αλλά σε κάνει να μελαγχολείς...

Ειδήσεις στο δεύτερο κρατικό γερμανικό κανάλι, πριν από λίγο (εδώ και μέρες τα πρώτα θέματα είναι «ελληνικά»). Πρώτο ρεπορτάζ, οι διαμαρτυρίες για τα μέτρα από την Αθήνα. Η έμφαση δεν είναι πια στον 13ο και τον 14ο μισθό (που εξαγριώνει όσους βολεύονται με δώδεκα, αλλά δεν ξέρουν για τι ύψος μισθών μιλάμε) αλλά στο ύψος των μισθών. Ο ρεπόρτερ δείχνει κατανόηση για τους διαμαρτυρόμενους και «αποκαλύπτει» στο γερμανικό τηλεοπτικό κοινό ότι είναι θέμα επιβίωσης, ότι με την απώλεια των δύο μισθών ένας δάσκαλος παίρνει μετά από 30 χρόνια μισθό 1300 ευρώ.

Επόμενο θέμα: Οι δαπάνες για εξοπλισμούς. Το ρεπορτάζ δείχνει τα νεότατα Λέοπαρντ του ελληνικού στρατού «νεότερα και από του γερμανικού», λέει. Αναφέρει πόσα πλήρωσε η Ελλάδα την τελευταία δεκαετία στη Γερμανία για άρματα και υποβρύχια. Και εξηγεί για την ανασφάλεια που αισθάνονται οι Έλληνες στα σύνορα με την Τουρκία. Εικόνες από το τούρκικο τηλεοπτικό συνεργείο να κατεβάζει τη σημαία στα Ίμια και απο αερομαχίες στο Αιγαίο. «Θα έπρεπε τα σύνορα μεταξύ συμμάχων στο ΝΑΤΟ να είναι εγγυημένα», καταλήγει ο ρεπόρτερ. «Όμως πολλές μεγάλες χώρες κερδίζουν πολλά χρήματα. Παρόλα αυτά, ο Υπουργός Άμυνας ανακοίνωσε περικοπές 25%», τελειώνει το ρεπορτάζ του.

Δεν είναι περίεργο που σιγά σιγά η γερμανική κοινή γνώμη μεταστρέφεται υπέρ της βοήθειας προς την Ελλάδα. Το τι είδους βοήθεια είναι αυτή, το γιατί έπρεπε να αργήσει, και πολλές πολλές ακόμη απορίες, άλλη ιστορία...


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2010)

Εύλογα τα αγωνιώδη ερωτήματα της anef και της Elsa και τα μοιράζονται πολλοί, όλο και περισσότεροι, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Και το τραγικό είναι ότι πειστικές απαντήσεις δεν έχουν ούτε οι αποκαλούμενοι σοσιαλιστές ούτε η δική μας αριστερά (δεν παρακολουθώ πια τι λένε οι έξω). Μένεις με την ελπίδα ότι οι πιο λογικοί σε θέσεις-κλειδιά του ισχύοντος συστήματος θα αναλάβουν πρωτοβουλίες για να διασώσουν το σύστημα. Στις εξετάσεις που έδωσαν οι Ευρωπαίοι σε σχέση με τα δικά μας φάνηκαν πολύ λίγοι (από δικά μας και δικά τους λάθη έγινε μονόδρομος η λύση) και ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχουν δει τα λάθη της «λογιστικής» λύσης που πάνε να δώσουν. Γι' αυτό λέω ότι το ενδιαφέρον θα μετατοπιστεί αλλού, αφού η κρίση δεν σταματά σ' εμάς. Μπορούμε μάλιστα να αρχίσουμε να μετράμε ποια είναι τα θετικά και ποια τα αρνητικά από το γεγονός ότι ήμασταν οι πρώτοι. Αυτά που θα ακούσουμε την Κυριακή δεν θα είναι τελεσίδικα. Θα αλλάξουν ποικιλοτρόπως στους επόμενους μήνες. Το προς τα πού εξαρτάται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από εμάς, αλλά όχι μόνο από εμάς. Για μια άλλη Ευρώπη, μια Ευρώπη των λαών, χρειαζόμαστε άλλους... λαούς. Πολύ καλύτερα ενημερωμένους. Χωρίς παιδεία και σωστή ενημέρωση οι λαοί απλώς θα άγονται και θα φέρονται. Θυμήθηκα ένα παλιό αγγλικό ανέκδοτο: American tourist: “How do you get your lawns looking so good?” National Trust guide: “Oh, it's quite straightforward, sir. You just cut it, roll it and water it [slight pause] for about 400 years.” Εδώ χρειάστηκαν τόσες δεκαετίες για να καταλάβουμε ότι ήταν λάθος το σοβιετικό μοντέλο, περιμένουμε να δώσουν έτοιμες λύσεις αυτοί που ούτε αυτό δεν έχουν καταλάβει;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 30, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Άρα, σύμφωνα με τον αρθρογράφο, η Ελλάδα μπορεί να επικαλεστεί απελευθέρωση από αποικιοκρατία, δικτατορικό ή βασιλικό καθεστώς που ανατράπηκε ή διεφθαρμένες κυβερνήσεις ή κάτι τέτοιο;



Μπορεί να αρνηθεί να πληρώσει την Goldman Sachs γιατί τα δάνεια που δόθηκαν, δόθηκαν παράνομα (με μαγειρέματα). Τέλος, ασφαλώς και έχεις δίκιο όσον αφορά τη ευθύνη των Ελλήνων για την τωρινή τους κατάντια, αλλά αυτό είναι μόνο το ένα σκέλος του προβλήματος. Τα τεράστια ποσά που έχουν παιχτεί από τα golden boys της Wall Street πάνω στο Ελληνικό χρέος κάνουν ακόμα και τα σκάνδαλα τύπου Siemens να μοιάζουν ψιλοπράγματα.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 30, 2010)

Αποκάλυψη Τώρα! με φόντο τον Παρθενώνα και την Μέρκελ σε παραλλαγή. Το εξώφυλλο του Economist.

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=157668


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2010)

Ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω γιατί έπρεπε να είναι "κατ' εντολήν του ΔΝΤ" η δραστική μείωση του κράτους, αφού όλοι το ξέραμε και όλοι το βλέπαμε ότι το δημόσιο, όχι μόνο έχει περισσότερους υπαλλήλους απ' όσους αντέχει η τσέπη του Έλληνα φορολογούμενου, αλλά το πιο εξωφρενικό είναι ότι δεν σε εξυπηρετούν κιόλας, επειδή έχουν μάθει να νομίζουν ότι ο διορισμός τους είναι αυτοσκοπός. Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια, μια γνωστή μου κυρία που είχε διοριστεί με τους γνωστούς αξιοκρατικούς τρόπους σε κάποιο ασφαλιστικό ταμείο, μου εκμυστηρεύθηκε ότι αν έρθει κάποιος πολίτης να εξυπηρετηθεί και για κάποιο λόγο δεν της αρέσει η συμπεριφορά του, παίρνει την αίτησή του, τη βάζει στο κάτω μέρος της στοίβας ή καλύτερα μέσα σ' ένα συρτάρι, και την "ξεχνάει" για μερικούς μήνες.

Βλέποντας τον σπαραξικάρδιο τίτλο του Ελεύθερου Τύπου, να ρωτήσω τι προτείνουν οι δημοσιογράφοι του; Να προσλάβουμε όλους τους Έλληνες στο δημόσιο; Να συνεχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε για τα επόμενα 20, 30, 40 χρόνια όσους προσέλαβαν μέσω των πελατειακών τους σχέσεων οι πολιτικοί, και γαία πυρί μειχθήτω; Εγώ βλέπω ένα πολύ θετικό στη "δραστική μείωση" του αριθμού των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων. Θα σταματήσει η ελληνική οικογένεια να κοιμάται και να ξυπνάει με το όνειρο να διορίσει το παιδί στο δημόσιο, γιατί δεν θα το θεωρεί πια ισόβια εξασφάλιση.


----------



## Elsa (May 2, 2010)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι αφελές; Δεδομένου ότι ο ανείσπρακτος ΦΠΑ για το διάστημα 2000 - 2006 είναι πάνω από 30 δισ. ευρώ (υποθέτω ότι για μετά το 2006 «δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία»), πόσο νόημα έχει για τα κρατικά έσοδα η αύξηση του ΦΠΑ κατά 2-3 μονάδες;


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2010)

Χτες το βράδυ το συζητούσαμε αυτό σε μια παρέα. Η απάντηση ήταν ότι θα εισπράξει το αυξημένο ΦΠΑ από πηγές όπου εισπράττεται κανονικά, π.χ. στα καύσιμα ή στα τρόφιμα, όπου οι αλυσίδες σουπερμάρκετ (υποθέτω ότι) καταβάλλουν κανονικά το ΦΠΑ και δεν το χρωστάνε.


----------



## Elsa (May 2, 2010)

Από το άρθρο της Καθημερινής: 
«Η έρευνα δεν αναλύει ακριβώς από πού χάθηκε ο ΦΠΑ, όμως στο σύνολο του εισπρακτέου φόρου το μεγαλύτερο κατά πολύ μερίδιο, περισσότερα από 13 δισ., προέρχεται από την ιδιωτική κατανάλωση των νοικοκυριών, ενώ ακολουθούν οι επενδύσεις με 5,7 δισ.»

Μπα, έχω την εντύπωση οτι όπου μπορούν φοροδιαφεύγουν και αυτοί με πλαστά τιμολόγια κλπ. 
Ότι κερδίσει το δημόσιο, θα είναι από το ΦΠΑ των ΔΕΚΟ, μάλλον... Αλλά οι άλλες επιχειρήσεις, που τον καρπώνονται, θα κάνουν τρελή μπάζα! 

Στο μεταξύ, κόπηκε ο 13ος-14ος μισθός στο Δημόσιο (οι ιδιωτικοί υπάλληλοι μάλλον την σκαπουλάρανε προς το παρόν!) αλλά ακούστηκε τίποτα για τον 15ο και 16ο (!) των υπαλλήλων της Βουλής (που ξέρουμε με πόσο αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια προσλαμβάνονται) που είναι και αφορολόγητοι;


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2010)

Στο δημόσιο ο 13ος και 14ος αντικαστάθηκαν με 1000 ευρώ ετησίως, δηλαδή 500+250+250, για όσους έχουν αποδοχές μέχρι 3000 ευρώ.


----------



## Elsa (May 2, 2010)

Elsa said:


> [...] αλλά ακούστηκε τίποτα για τον 15ο και 16ο (!) των υπαλλήλων της Βουλής (που ξέρουμε με πόσο αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια προσλαμβάνονται) που είναι και αφορολόγητοι;



Γιαυτό μάθατε κάτι; Το Γενάρη, είχε ψελλίσει κάτι ο Πετσάλνικος για φορολόγηση -τουλάχιστον!- των 2 έξτρα μισθών αλλά δεν βρίσκω τι απόγινε... Τώρα, είναι 3-4 έξτρα (περίπου).


----------



## Elsa (May 2, 2010)

Και πριν αρχίσουν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι να ζηλεύουν τους ιδιωτικούς, ας περιμένουν να δουν πόσοι από τους δεύτερους (βάζω μέσα και τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, σαν εμένα, που είναι οιονεί μισθωτοί) *θα έχουν δουλειά* σε λίγο καιρό... Αυτοί θα χάσουν (χάσουμε) *και* τους 12 μισθούς, και τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια. Και χωρίς αποζημίωση και ταμείο ανεργίας (για τους _οιονεί_ σίγουρα, για τους άλλους παίζεται)...


----------



## anef (May 2, 2010)

*Ένα παράδειγμα ανεξάρτητης δημοσιογραφίας*

Συνεχίζω να βλέπω δελτία ειδήσεων και στα ιδιωτικά και στα κρατικά κανάλια. Ξέρουμε όλοι ότι τα κρατικά δεν θέλουν να δυσαρεστήσουν την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση και ότι τα ιδιωτικά έχουν συγκεκριμένους ιδιοκτήτες με πολύ συγκεκριμένα συμφέροντα. Βλέπουμε όμως μπροστά μας καταξιωμένους δημοσιογράφους και όλα αυτά τα ξεχνάμε. 

Προχτές, λοιπόν, έβλεπα δελτίο του MEGA. Μας έδειχναν οι καλοί δημοσιογράφοι κάποια γραφήματα με νούμερα για την άνοδο του χρέους της Ελλάδας τα τελευταία χρόνια. Έχοντας διαβάσει κάποια από τα άρθρα που παρέθεσα παραπάνω, περίμενα να δω και μια ανάλυση αυτού του χρέους. Σε ποιο ποσοστό όλο αυτό οφείλεται στο έλλειμμα και σε ποιο ποσοστό σε τόκους για προηγούμενα δάνεια. Τίποτα. Το επόμενο θέμα ήταν -το μαντεύει εύκολα κανείς- το «διογκωμένο δημόσιο». Ειπώθηκαν φυσικά κάποιες αλήθειες για τη διαφθορά κλπ. αλλά, καθόλου τυχαία, δεν ειπώθηκαν κάποιες άλλες. Κανένα ψέμα δεν μας είπαν. Δεν μας είπαν όμως και την αλήθεια. Το αβίαστο συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει από τη δομή του δελτίου είναι ότι για το χρέος της Ελλάδας φταίει το «διογκωμένο δημόσιο». 

Αυτό όμως, όπως φαίνεται καθαρά και από τα στοιχεία εδώ, είναι μεγάλο ψέμα. Εκτός αυτού, έλλειμμα μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι υπάρχει όχι γιατί πληρώνουμε πολλούς υπαλλήλους ή μεγάλους μισθούς ή πολλές συντάξεις, αλλά γιατί δεν κατορθώνουμε να μαζέψουμε τα λεφτά από τη φορολογία ή γιατί δεν φορολογούμε αυτούς που πρέπει (δείτε και τα ποσοστά που εισέπραξε εκείνη τη χρονιά το ελληνικό κράτος από άμεσους και έμμεσους -δηλ. άδικους- φόρους). Η ερμηνεία όμως, η πολύ βολική ερμηνεία για τους επιχειρηματίες καναλάρχες, είναι ότι για όλα φταίει το «διογκωμένο δημόσιο».

Και οι δημοσιογράφοι; Κάτι ψέλλισε στο συγκεκριμένο δελτίο ο Τσίμας για τα ψέματα και τη στατιστική μόλις τέλειωσε η παρουσίαση των γραφημάτων για το χρέος (τι εννοούσε ποτέ δεν θα μάθουμε, δεν θεώρησε καλό να μας το αναλύσει), και μετά μπήκε κι αυτός στο χορό μαζί με τους άλλους. Εύγε.

Κάποια ακόμα σχετικά και ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία (ιδίως για το πώς ιδιωτικά χρέη γίνονται δημόσια) εδώ.


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2010)

Ανεφ, για το θέμα των ΜΜΕ νομίζω ότι δεν βρίσκουμε ποτέ άκρη. Οι κατηγορίες κι η πίεση προς το δημόσιο είναι στάχτη στα μάτια. Και βέβαια το δημόσιο είναι ανίκανο, γίνεται σπατάλη κλπ, αλλά μόνο οι ιδιώτες μπορούν να κλέψουν την εφορία ανενόχλητοι. Μόνο οι εφοπλιστές π.χ. μπορούν να μην πληρώνουν φόρους νόμιμα και με την προστασία του κράτους, οι υπάλληλοί τους όχι (και οι υπάλληλοί τους είναι όλο και λιγότεροι, οπότε δεν επωφελείται το κράτος σε σχέση με παλιότερα). 

Η αύξηση του ΦΠΑ το μόνο που θα κάνει είναι να γενικευτεί το "χωρίς απόδειξη σας κάνω έκπτωση". 
Η μείωση των μισθών (γιατί αυτό είναι το δώρο), μαζί με τον παραπάνω ΦΠΑ απλά θα σκοτώσει την αγορά.


----------



## Ambrose (May 2, 2010)

Εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τα περί κοψίματος 13ου και 14ου μισθού στον ιδιωτικό τομέα για τη δήθεν αύξηση της ανταγωνιστικότητας. Αν θέλουν ν' αυξήσουν την ανταγωνιστικότητα, γιατί δεν παύουν να κατακλέβουν το ΙΚΑ για να ταίσουν τους χαραμοφάηδες και έτσι να μειώσουν τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές δραστικά, κάτι που θα προσέφερε τεράστια ανακούφιση σε εργοδότες, εργαζόμενους και στο ασφαλιστικό σύστημα εν γένει;


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2010)

anef said:


> Και οι δημοσιογράφοι; Κάτι ψέλλισε στο συγκεκριμένο δελτίο ο Τσίμας για τα ψέματα και τη στατιστική μόλις τέλειωσε η παρουσίαση των γραφημάτων για το χρέος (τι εννοούσε ποτέ δεν θα μάθουμε, δεν θεώρησε καλό να μας το αναλύσει), και μετά μπήκε κι αυτός στο χορό μαζί με τους άλλους. Εύγε.



Πολλά ράμματα μπορούμε να έχουμε για τη γούνα των δημοσιογράφων, αλλά δεν έχω απαίτηση να μπορούν να διαβάσουν και να ερμηνεύσουν σωστά στατιστικούς πίνακες που πιθανότατα να είναι διάτρητοι, αφού με αλχημείες και ταχυδακτυλουργίες ξεγελούσαμε και ξεγελιόμασταν τόσα χρόνια. Οπότε καλύτερα να αρκούνται στην κλασική προειδοποίηση που ξεστόμισε ο Τσίμας.

Επειδή πάντως πρέπει να ξεπερνάμε κάποιες κόντρες: είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας που να θεωρεί ότι αρκεί η συρρίκνωση του αριθμού των δημόσιων υπαλλήλων για να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα που έχουμε σαν χώρα. Λιγότερο βέβαιος είμαι ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας που να θεωρεί ότι μπορεί να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα χωρίς να γίνει κάτι με το μέγεθος και την παραγωγικότητα του δημόσιου τομέα.

Μαύρη πλακίτσα (στο πρότυπο του ανέκδοτου για τους δικηγόρους): «Τι είναι 300.000 απολύσεις δημόσιων υπαλλήλων»; Απάντηση: «Μια καλή αρχή». Λιγότερο πλακίτσα: Όταν διαβάζετε Ελεύθερο Τύπο, ας κρατάτε πάντοτε και το φίλτρο της πρέζας του αλατιού.


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τα περί κοψίματος 13ου και 14ου μισθού στον ιδιωτικό τομέα για τη δήθεν αύξηση της ανταγωνιστικότητας. Αν θέλουν ν' αυξήσουν την ανταγωνιστικότητα, γιατί δεν παύουν να κατακλέβουν το ΙΚΑ για να ταΐσουν τους χαραμοφάηδες και έτσι να μειώσουν τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές δραστικά, κάτι που θα προσέφερε τεράστια ανακούφιση σε εργοδότες, εργαζόμενους και στο ασφαλιστικό σύστημα εν γένει;



Μα δεν είπε ο ΣΕΒ ότι δεν θέλει να μειωθούν οι μισθοί; Με πολύ λογικά επιχειρήματα, μάλιστα. 

Όσο για το ΙΚΑ, το ΙΚΑ γιατί δεν παύει να εποφθαλμιά σαν λύση στα προβλήματά του, τα ταμεία που δεν έχουν οικονομικά προβλήματα; 

ΥΓ. Και θα διαφωνήσω με τον Νίκελ στο θέμα των στατιστικών και των δημοσιογράφων. Πού είναι οι οικονομικοί δημοσιογράφοι να μας ενημερώσουν καλά; Δεν θέλω να ακούσω ούτε τον Τσίμα, ούτε κανέναν άλλο, έναν οικονομικό δημοσιογράφο να πει δυο λόγια να καταλάβουμε τι γίνεται.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2010)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ. Και θα διαφωνήσω με τον Νίκελ στο θέμα των στατιστικών και των δημοσιογράφων. Πού είναι οι οικονομικοί δημοσιογράφοι να μας ενημερώσουν καλά; Δεν θέλω να ακούσω ούτε τον Τσίμα, ούτε κανέναν άλλο, έναν οικονομικό δημοσιογράφο να πει δυο λόγια να καταλάβουμε τι γίνεται.


Δεν διαφωνώ. Το έχω ήδη αναφέρει, πόσο σπάνια γίνεται μια προσπάθεια στα δελτία να καταλάβει ο κόσμος δυο πράγματα παραπάνω από το νεφέλωμα που κυριαρχεί στα μυαλά των περισσοτέρων για το άλφα ή το βήτα θέμα. Χτες έλεγα σε παρέα ότι δεν αντέχω πια να φωνάζουν δύο πολιτικούς να πουν ο καθένας τα δικά του ψέματα, για να ικανοποιηθούν και τα μπλε και τα πράσινα και τα κόκκινα καφενεία. Πόσο πιο καλά θα ήταν να φώναζαν, ας πούμε, τέτοιον καιρό πέρυσι τον Γιώργο Προβόπουλο και να του έκανε ένας οικονομικός συντάκτης μια καλή ανάκριση. Οι πολιτικοί ξέρουν ότι τους έχουμε όλους για κορυφαίους παραμυθάδες, δεν διστάζουν να πουν κι ένα παραμύθι παραπάνω. Ας αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε τι έχουν να πουν και οι τεχνοκράτες. Πού θα πάει — ψάχνοντας μπορεί να βρούμε και μερικούς ανθρώπους με φιλότιμο.


----------



## Costas (May 2, 2010)

Ρε παιδιά, ένας φίλος μου με ρωτάει το εξής:

Pourrais-tu me dire, dans ces mesures, la part de correction nécessaire due à une gestion calamiteuse des finances publiques et la part d'une classique lutte de classes qui fait payer la crise aux plus pauvres ?

Εντάξει, ακανθώδες το ερώτημα. Αλλά, μήπως έχετε κανένα λινκ σχετικό, να του στείλω; Καταλαβαίνει και αγγλικά, όχι τέλεια, αλλά πάντως τα καταφέρνει.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2010)

Θα μας πεις το γαλλικό με άλλα λόγια (και ελληνικά λόγια) έτσι που να το καταλάβω; Το δεύτερο μέρος δεν το πιάνω. Το πρώτο ρωτάει (διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος) ποια από τα μέτρα θα διορθώσουν την ολέθρια διαχείριση των δημόσιων οικονομικών. (Απάντηση: σε επίπεδο γνήσια διαχειριστικό, κανένα. Δηλαδή, τα παλικάρια του ΔΝΤ δεν σου λένε πώς θα πετύχεις καλύτερα διοικητικά αποτελέσματα με λιγότερους υπαλλήλους. Φαντάζομαι ότι έχουμε και δικούς μας επιστήμονες που μπορούν να σου πουν τι θα κάνεις. Απλώς οι πολιτικοί δεν ακούνε τους επιστήμονες, ακούνε τους ψηφοφόρους. Να τα πω στα αγγλικά αυτά;)

Α, λάθος το πρώτο τώρα που το ξαναδιάβασα: Ποιο είναι το κομμάτι των μέτρων που επιβάλλεται από την κακοδιαχείριση. Στο δεύτερο, ξανακολλάω.


----------



## Costas (May 2, 2010)

Oui, monsieur:

Pourrais-tu me dire, dans ces mesures, la part de correction nécessaire due à une gestion calamiteuse des finances publiques et la part d'une classique lutte de classes qui fait payer la crise aux plus pauvres ?

Από τα μέτρα (που ανακοινώθηκαν), ποιο είναι το μερίδιο της απαραίτητης διόρθωσης που οφείλεται στην καταστροφική δημοσιονομική διαχείριση και ποιο το μερίδιο της κλασικής ταξικής πάλης, που στέλνει το λογαριασμό της κρίσης στους φτωχότερους;


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

ΟΚ, καλώς δεν την καταλάβαινα. (Και εξακολουθώ να μην την καταλαβαίνω.)


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2010)

Ένα άρθρο του Paul Krugman, που λέει πράγματα που τα είχε ξαναπεί πριν από λίγους μήνες, ειδικά τα της πρώτης παραγράφου που παραθέτω. Από τη ΝΥΤ. Βασικά, μιλά για κατάρρευση της ιδέας του ευρώ (όχι, δεν είναι στην ΚΟΕ! :) ):

To understand the euro-mess — and its lessons for the rest of us — you need to see past the headlines. Right now everyone is focused on public debt, which can make it seem as if this is a simple story of governments that couldn’t control their spending. But that’s only part of the story for Greece, much less for Portugal, and not at all the story for Spain.
(...)
Greece’s fiscal woes would be serious but probably manageable if the Greek economy’s prospects for the next few years looked even moderately favorable. But they don’t. Earlier this week, when it downgraded Greek debt, Standard & Poor’s suggested that the euro value of Greek G.D.P. may not return to its 2008 level until 2017, meaning that Greece has no hope of growing out of its troubles. [Τα περί 3ετίας, ξεχάστε τα! Το 'πε και η Παπαρήγα: "αισχρά ψέματα".]
(...)
Until recently, most analysts, myself included, considered a euro breakup basically impossible, since any government that even hinted that it was considering leaving the euro would be inviting a catastrophic run on its banks. But if the crisis countries are forced into default, they’ll probably face severe bank runs anyway, forcing them into emergency measures like temporary restrictions on bank withdrawals. This would open the door to euro exit.
(...)

Άσε που άλλοι προβλέπουν αποχώρηση της _Γερμανίας_ από το ευρώ...


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2010)

Who knew bankruptcy paid so well?

Δεν σχετίζεται (προς το παρόν) με την ελληνική κρίση, αλλά το βάζω εδώ γιατί είναι απολαυστικό όντως (από τη NYT). Αφορά τα ουρανομήκη έξοδα που χρεώνουν οι εταιρείες δικηγόρων και συμβούλων για τη χρεοκοπία της Lehman Brothers και άλλων τέτοιων γιγάντων της αμερικανικής οικονομίας.

MORE than $263,000 for photocopies in four months. Over $2,100 in limousine rides by one partner in one month. And $48 just to leave a message.
(...)
At one deposition he attended last year, each law firm sent two or three lawyers when one would have sufficed. “They were just sitting there on their BlackBerrys and talking to other people.
(...)
The Huron Consulting Group, a management consultancy involved in Lehman, charged $2.54 for “gum in airport.”
(...)
these bounteous fees reduce the money left for creditors in the bankruptcy cases. In the Lehman case, some unsecured creditors, including bondholders, banks and vendors, are likely to get just 14.7 cents on the dollar for their claims, according to Lehman’s proposed reorganization plan.
(...)
Milbank, according to court filings, charged $148,426 just to compile its bills and time records — a move akin to a doctor charging a patient to prepare a bill after expensive, complex surgery.

Και η κατακλείδα:

“If you had cancer and you were going into an operation, while you were lying on the table, would you look at the surgeon and say, ‘I’d like a 10 percent discount,’ ” he [ο μεγαλοδικηγόρος] explains. “This is not a public, charitable event.”

Αυτές οι παρομοιώσεις με τους χειρούργους μη μου πείτε ότι δε σας θυμίζουν κάτι...


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> ΟΚ, καλώς δεν την καταλάβαινα. (Και εξακολουθώ να μην την καταλαβαίνω.)


Γιατί; Αυτό δεν είναι το ερώτημα στα χείλη όλων (των θιγόμενων);


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

Τέλος πάντων, κάποιος που καταλαβαίνει το ερώτημα «Από τα μέτρα (που ανακοινώθηκαν), ποιο είναι [...] το μερίδιο της κλασικής ταξικής πάλης που στέλνει το λογαριασμό της κρίσης στους φτωχότερους», ας μου εξηγήσει τι είδους ποσοτικοποίηση καλείται κανείς να κάνει εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2010)

Τα νέα δημοσιονομικά μέτρα, με αναλυτικούς πίνακες: http://assets.tovima.gr/files/memo-2.pdf.

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο: Σώθηκε η Ελλάδα ή οι πιστωτές της; Παίξτε πάντως χρηματιστήριο αυτές τις μέρες — αναμένεται άνοδος.


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2010)

Μια και ανέφερα πιο πάνω την κυρία δημόσιο υπάλληλο που "ξεχνούσε" την αίτηση του ασφαλισμένου πολίτη όταν δεν της άρεσε η συμπεριφορά του, ένα καινούργιο παράδειγμα, σημερινό:

Πήγα στον ΟΑΕΕ Αγ. Παρασκευής να πάρω βεβαίωση εισφορών. Ο υπάλληλος δήλωσε ότι από την περασμένη Παρασκευή έχει πρόβλημα το σύστημα, και για να εξυπηρετηθούμε μπορούμε να πάμε στο τμήμα Χαλανδρίου, που ευτυχώς βρίσκεται δυο τετράγωνα πιο πέρα. Μας διαβεβαίωσε πως όλες οι βεβαιώσεις μπορούν να δοθούν από ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ τμήμα του ΟΑΕΕ, οπουδήποτε στην Ελλάδα. Ένας δυστυχής κύριος δίπλα μου τον ρώτησε, "Τότε, γιατί από το Νέο Ηράκλειο μ' έστειλαν στην Αγ. Παρασκευή, επειδή ανήκω σ' αυτό το υποκατάστημα;" Η απάντηση ήταν φυσικά, "Πού να ξέρω;" (Έλα ντε, πού να ξέρει;) Στη συνέχεια, όταν πήγαμε στο τμήμα Χαλανδρίου, έπρεπε πρώτα να πούμε στον υπάλληλο ότι ο λόγος που τον ενοχλούμε, ενώ δεν ανήκουμε σ' αυτό το τμήμα, είναι ότι δεν δουλεύουν τα κομπιούτερ της Αγ. Παρασκευής.

Γι' αυτό χρειάζεται να πέσει ατομική βόμβα στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες — επειδή η έκφραση "κατάχρηση εξουσίας" θα μπορούσε να έχει στα λεξικά μια φωτογραφία Έλληνα δημοσίου υπαλλήλου.


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τέλος πάντων, κάποιος που καταλαβαίνει το ερώτημα «Από τα μέτρα (που ανακοινώθηκαν), ποιο είναι [...] το μερίδιο της κλασικής ταξικής πάλης που στέλνει το λογαριασμό της κρίσης στους φτωχότερους», ας μου εξηγήσει τι είδους ποσοτικοποίηση καλείται κανείς να κάνει εδώ.



Ίσως άμα εκλάβεις τη λέξη 'μερίδιο' (part) όχι μόνο ως ποσοστό (π.χ. το 40% ή το 60% των μέτρων, μολονότι _και_ εκεί θα μπορούσε να υποστηριχτεί ότι, αντί για μείωση π.χ. 30 τοις εκατό των αποδοχών, θα μπορούσε να γίνει μείωση π.χ. 15 τοις εκατό, κοκ.) αλλά και με την έννοια τού _ποια_ μέτρα εξυπηρετούν την ανόρθωση των δημόσιων οικονομικών και _ποια_ απλώς την αφαίρεση από τους εργαζομένους κατακτήσεών τους ώστε να ωφεληθούν οι κατέχουσες τάξεις, ελληνικές και ξένες (βλ. το λινκ _Σώθηκε η Ελλάδα ή οι πιστωτές της;_ του Ζαζ), ίσως τότε να γίνει πιο σαφές το ερώτημα.


----------



## anef (May 3, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ίσως άμα εκλάβεις τη λέξη 'μερίδιο' (part) όχι μόνο ως ποσοστό (π.χ. το 40% ή το 60% των μέτρων, μολονότι _και_ εκεί θα μπορούσε να υποστηριχτεί ότι, αντί για μείωση π.χ. 30 τοις εκατό των αποδοχών, θα μπορούσε να γίνει μείωση π.χ. 15 τοις εκατό, κοκ.) αλλά και με την έννοια τού _ποια_ μέτρα εξυπηρετούν την ανόρθωση των δημόσιων οικονομικών και _ποια_ απλώς την αφαίρεση από τους εργαζομένους κατακτήσεών τους ώστε να ωφεληθούν οι κατέχουσες τάξεις, ελληνικές και ξένες (βλ. το λινκ _Σώθηκε η Ελλάδα ή οι πιστωτές της;_ του Ζαζ), ίσως τότε να γίνει πιο σαφές το ερώτημα.



Σε μένα το ερώτημα του φίλου σου δημιουργεί κάποια επιπλέον ερωτήματα. Π.χ. όταν μιλάει για «καταστροφική διαχείριση» τι είδους πολιτικές, μέτρα ή ό,τι άλλο εντάσσει στη «διαχείριση»; Αν, ας πούμε, δεις το πρώτο λινκ που δίνει ο Zazula πιο πάνω (#267), στη σελ. 3, στον τίτλο «Μέτρα προσαρμογής και εξυγίανσης της δημοσιονομικής διαχείρισης», θα διαπιστώσεις νομίζω ότι ταξική μπορεί να είναι και η διαχείριση. Π.χ. η αύξηση του ΦΠΑ δεν πλήττει τους έχοντες και κατέχοντες, τους φτωχότερους πλήττει. Κι ενώ στην περίπτωση του ΦΠΑ έχουμε συγκεκριμένα νούμερα, στη φορολόγηση των πολύ κερδοφόρων επιχειρήσεων έχουμε διατύπωση ευχής και πάντως όχι νούμερα ούτε τρόπους είσπραξης αυτών των φόρων. Αυτό όμως θέμα πολιτικής επιλογής δεν είναι; Είναι θέμα διαχειριστικής ικανότητας;


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2010)

Η αύξηση του ΦΠΑ πλήττει και τις επιχειρήσεις, αφού ακριβαίνει το προϊόν και άρα μειώνει τις πωλήσεις, αν αυτές δεν είναι απολύτως ανελαστικές.
Η κατασπατάληση πόρων του δημοσίου, δηλ. πόρων καταβεβλημένων από εμάς, για βόλεμα ημετέρων δεν είναι ακριβώς ταξική. Είναι πελατειακή. Και πελάτες είναι _και_ τα μυρμήγκια, όχι μόνο οι καρχαρίες. Άρα, μια "ιδανική" περικοπή των αντιπαραγωγικών δαπανών του κράτους θα αποτελούσε καλύτερη διαχείριση και όχι ταξική διαχείριση, ακόμη και αν έπληττε (που θα έπληττε) εργαζομένους, αφού οι εργαζόμενοι αυτοί ως τότε πληρώνονταν από τους υπόλοιπους χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα το παραγωγικό (ακόμη κι αν δούλευαν τις ώρες τους, πόσο μάλλον αν δεν δούλευαν αλλά...τα έξυναν). Αλλιώς, θα καταλήγαμε ότι όλα στο ελληνικό δημόσιο έβαιναν ως τώρα καλώς ως προς το πελατειακό κομμάτι: οι δήθεν αναπηρικές, οι συντάξεις στη 15ετία, οι πρόωρες της εθελουσίας, και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## anef (May 3, 2010)

Costas said:


> Η αύξηση του ΦΠΑ πλήττει και τις επιχειρήσεις, αφού ακριβαίνει το προϊόν και άρα μειώνει τις πωλήσεις, αν αυτές δεν είναι απολύτως ανελαστικές.
> Η κατασπατάληση πόρων του δημοσίου, δηλ. πόρων καταβεβλημένων από εμάς, για βόλεμα ημετέρων δεν είναι ακριβώς ταξική. Είναι πελατειακή. Και πελάτες είναι _και_ τα μυρμήγκια, όχι μόνο οι καρχαρίες. Άρα, μια "ιδανική" περικοπή των αντιπαραγωγικών δαπανών του κράτους θα αποτελούσε καλύτερη διαχείριση και όχι ταξική διαχείριση, ακόμη και αν έπληττε (που θα έπληττε) εργαζομένους, αφού οι εργαζόμενοι αυτοί ως τότε πληρώνονταν από τους υπόλοιπους χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα το παραγωγικό (ακόμη κι αν δούλευαν τις ώρες τους, πόσο μάλλον αν δεν δούλευαν αλλά...τα έξυναν). Αλλιώς, θα καταλήγαμε ότι όλα στο ελληνικό δημόσιο έβαιναν ως τώρα καλώς ως προς το πελατειακό κομμάτι: οι δήθεν αναπηρικές, οι συντάξεις στη 15ετία, οι πρόωρες της εθελουσίας, και πάει λέγοντας.



Μα και οι επιχειρήσεις είναι μικρές μεσαίες και μεγάλες (και πολύ μεγάλες). Οι μεγάλες έχουν δυνατότητες κι άλλης πίεσης των μισθών των εργαζόμενών τους, πίεσης των αμοιβών των παραγωγών, απολύσεων, συγχωνεύσεων, μετεγκατάστασης σε άλλες χώρες κλπ. για να βελτιώσουν την ανταγωνιστικότητά τους και τα κέρδη τους, οι μικρές τι δυνατότητες έχουν; 

Όσον αφορά το πελατειακό κράτος φυσικά και συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να εξαλειφθεί, είδες όμως κανένα μέτρο που να θέλει να γιατρέψει το δημόσιο; Εγώ βλέπω μέτρα που θέλουν να το κόψουν ή να το μειώσουν. _Λιγότερο _κράτος είναι το κυρίαρχο σύνθημα. Το _καλύτερο _κράτος είναι ακόμα σε επίπεδο ευχής. Όμως, ακόμα κι εδώ, το πρόβλημα διαφθοράς δεν αφορά μόνο τις πελατειακές σχέσεις με τους πολίτες (που κι αυτές δεν μπορώ να τις δω σαν διαχειριστικό «λάθος» αλλά πρωτίστως σαν πολιτική επιλογή), αφορά και τις κάθε είδους διευκολύνσεις σε μεγάλες εταιρίες. Τι γίνεται με τις προμήθειες, τις μίζες, τις συμβάσεις για τα δημόσια έργα, τις επιχορηγήσεις εταιριών που μετά φεύγουν και ανοίγουν στη Βουλγαρία; Στην ίδια ζυγαριά ο συμβασιούχος των 500 ευρώ που έβαλε μέσο και οι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες; Τελικά το ίδιο το ερώτημα του φίλου σου διαμορφώνει εντέλει σε ένα βαθμό και την απάντηση, αφού προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη αταξικού κράτους ή καθαρής διαχείρισης.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

Καλημέρα. «...οι ευρωπαϊκές, κυρίως, τράπεζες, που δάνειζαν την Ελλάδα αφειδώς τα προηγούμενα χρόνια δεν θα υποστούν το κόστος της απερισκεψίας τους...». Η μνημειώδης αυτή διατύπωση από το άρθρο «Σώθηκε η Ελλάδα ή…οι πιστωτές της;» συνοψίζει τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζουμε κάποια πράγματα. Δεν φταίμε εμείς που φερόμαστε σαν κακομαθημένα παιδιά, φταίνε οι άλλοι που μας κακομαθαίνουν. Και έτσι, σαν παιδιά με παιδικές ασθένειες και παιδική αφέλεια, θα συνεχίσουμε να βλέπουμε τα πράγματα.

Ο Πρετεντέρης, ο ιεροφάντης του ορθού λόγου και της κοινής λογικής, λέει σήμερα διάφορα περίεργα. Δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ότι _κάθε_ οικονομικό μέτρο ανάγκης είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι, π.χ. ένα μέτρο που είναι εισπρακτικό στην ουσία του (καλό πράγμα να γεμίζουν τα άδεια ταμεία), είναι αρνητικό σε μια άλλη διάστασή του. Λέει: Οι έμμεσοι φόροι είναι πληθωριστικοί, η μείωση των συντάξεων δεν έχει σχέση με την ανταγωνιστικότητα, πόσο υγιής θα είναι η αγορά εργασίας σε µια χώρα µε ένα εκατομμύριο ανέργους. Διαπιστώσεις και ερωτήματα που δεν κάνεις αν έχεις παρακολουθήσει το μάθημα των οικονομικών στη σχολή δημοσιογραφίας.

Ψάχνουν εδώ και πολλά χρόνια οι κυβερνήσεις και τα ΔΝΤ και δεν έχουν βρει λύσεις που δεν πονάνε. Το _μίγμα_ θα δούμε αν είναι καλό — όχι έτσι που το ρωτά ο φίλος του Κώστα, αλλά σαν μια συνεδρία βελονοθεραπείας, μήπως δεν έχωσαν καλά τις βελόνες σε κάποιο σημείο ή τις παραέχωσαν σε άλλο. Κατά τ' άλλα, εκεί που ρωτάμε για το ποσοστό της ταξικής πάλης, η απάντηση είναι 100% (ή 0%). Αν θεωρεί κανείς ότι τα μέτρα αποφασίζονται με γνώμονα διαμορφωμένο από την ταξική πάλη: 100%. Αλλιώς η ταξική πάλη δεν μπαίνει στην εξίσωση. Ο υπάλληλος του ΔΝΤ ζητά να δει αίμα λεφτά εκεί απ' όπου είναι σίγουρος ότι θα τα πάρει. Δεν μπορεί να στηριχτεί στις προβλέψεις του υπουργού ότι θα ανακαλύψει 1.000 πισίνες και 10.000 φοροδιαφεύγοντες γιατρούς και άρα θα μπουν τόσα λεφτά στο ταμείο. Τα παιχνίδια με τη φορολογία επιχειρήσεων και τραπεζών, οι έλεγχοι και οι απελευθερώσεις της αγοράς, θέλουν προσοχή, εξειδίκευση, ψιλοδουλειά, αφού τα κεφάλαια έχουν αποκτήσει κινητικότητα που δεν έχει ο συνταξιούχος.

Αυτά τα μέτρα εξασφάλισης των πιστωτών αποφασίζονται με τα στυγνά και ανάλγητα μαθηματικά των μονεταριστών. Η Μέρκελ ήθελε να μπει μέσα το ΔΝΤ για να μη γεμίσει η αυλή της από κακομαθημένα παιδιά. Η Ελλάδα μέσα στο διεθνές σύστημα και οι αδικημένοι μέσα στη χώρα μας δεν έχουν πια το περιθώριο να φέρονται σαν κακομαθημένα παιδιά. Με τρόπο ώριμο και υπεύθυνο, με συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις, πρέπει πια να απαιτηθεί από την κυβέρνηση και τους συμπολίτες μας (π.χ. τον πλούσιο που φοροκλέβει και τον εφοριακό που τον καλύπτει) να γίνουν δίκαια τα μέτρα. Ο φοροκλέφτης δεν πρέπει να έχει σαν δικαιολογία το ανίκανο και αδηφάγο κράτος («σιγά μη δώσω τα λεφτά μου σ' αυτούς τους χαραμοφάηδες»). Οι διαδηλώσεις του είδους «τα μέτρα δεν θα περάσουν» είναι για να μπορούν κάποιες κομματικές και συνδικαλιστικές ηγεσίες να δικαιολογούν το μισθό τους. Δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν ούτε το ελληνικό ούτε το διεθνές σύστημα με τη γενικόλογη άρνηση του πεισματάρικου παιδιού που έχει κάτσει σε μια γωνιά του δωματίου και μυξοκλαίει φωνάζοντας κάθε τόσο και ένα «Όσι» — ενώ όλοι ξέρουν ότι κάποια στιγμή θα πεινάσει και θα πάει να φάει το φαΐ.

Από την κυβέρνηση, από την αριστερά, από τα συνδικάτα θέλουμε πια να δούμε πόσο ώριμα και υπεύθυνα μπορούν να δράσουν μέσα στο κωλοσύστημα όπου καλούμαστε να ζήσουμε. Γιατί, προτού αλλάξουμε το κωλοσύστημα, πρέπει να δείξουμε ότι είμαστε αρκετά σοβαροί για να φτιάξουμε κάτι καλύτερο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2010)

Το είχα πει παλιά και το ξαναλέω: πού είναι το σχέδιο; Ακόμα και τώρα με τον προαναγγελθέντα θάνατο, ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών παραδέχεται ότι σε 3 χρόνια το χρέος θα ανέρχεται σε ποσοστό 140% του ΑΕΠ. Παραπάνω δηλ. απ' ό,τι είναι τώρα, οπότε τότε οι αγορές θα μας εμπιστευτούν και θα μας δανείζουν. Δηλαδή, μού έρχεται να τραβήξω τα μαλλιά μου μπροστά σε αυτό που στα δικά μου μάτια φαντάζει ως απίστευτη ανικανότητα και απάθεια εκ μέρους των πολιτικών μας, οι οποίοι φαίνονται να τους νοιάζει μόνο η στιγμή και πώς θα βγάλουνε το μήνα. Καιροσκοπικά.

Επιτέλους, το λιγότερο κράτος θα το υλοποιήσει κανείς για να ανασάνουμε λίγο από τη φρίκη και τη διαφθορά; Γιατί το να προσπαθήσει κανείς να το κάνει καλύτερο χωρίς να το μειώσει, θα είναι σαν να βαράει ψόφιο γάιδαρο. Σχέδιο ανάπτυξης πέρα από τις αυξήσεις στο ΦΠΑ και τις επιθέσεις στους μισθούς του κόσμου, υπάρχει;


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το είχα πει παλιά και το ξαναλέω: πού είναι το σχέδιο; Ακόμα και τώρα με τον προαναγγελθέντα θάνατο, ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών παραδέχεται ότι σε 3 χρόνια το χρέος θα ανέρχεται σε ποσοστό 140% του ΑΕΠ.


Για να σου φύγει η απορία σε σχέση με αυτό: άλλο να χρωστάς 100, αλλά να βρίσκεσαι σε μια πορεία όπου σου περισσεύουν 10 κάθε χρόνο και άλλο να χρωστάς 100 και να προσθέτεις και άλλα 10 κάθε χρόνο.

Όσο για το σχέδιο ανάπτυξης, αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο. Αλίμονο αν δεν υπάρξει, αλίμονο. Αλλά χάσαμε όλους αυτούς τους μήνες για να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς και οι άλλοι τι μας έχει συμβεί. Και ξαφνικά, αφού ξοδεύαμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια λες και είχαμε κάποιον μπαμπά να μας τα χαρίζει, θέλαμε και άλλους έξι μήνες να καταλάβουμε ότι τέλειωσε η φιέστα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για να σου φύγει η απορία σε σχέση με αυτό: άλλο να χρωστάς 100, αλλά να βρίσκεσαι σε μια πορεία όπου σου περισσεύουν 10 κάθε χρόνο και άλλο να χρωστάς 100 και να προσθέτεις και άλλα 10 κάθε χρόνο.



Οπότε τι; Σε 10 χρόνια ξεπληρώσαμε; LOL. Δυστυχώς, δεν λειτουργούν έτσι τα πράγματα. Άσε που αυτά που λέει ο Υπουργός μας (μόνο εγώ θέλω να παραιτηθεί αυτός και το καμάρι ο πρωθυπουργός μας εδώ και τώρα; ) θα γίνουν υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι τίποτα δεν θα πάει στραβά μέχρι τότε και όλα θα πάνε όπως τα προβλέπουν. Αμ δε! Πιο εύκολο είναι να αναστήσεις τον γάιδαρο που λέγαμε.

Οπότε, θα μού επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι η απορία παραμένει και παραμένει και, αν συνεχιστεί η αδιαφορία και η ανικανότητα, θα εξακολουθεί να παραμένει. Θλίβομαι βαθιά καθώς βλέπω να εξελίσσεται αργά μπροστά απ' τα μάτια μου το χρονικό ενός προαναγγελθέντος ξεπουλήματος με κανένα φως να διαφαίνεται στον ορίζοντα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2010)

Ουσιαστικά, αυτό που μας είπαν χτες είναι:

Έχετε δύο επιλογές:

Να βγείτε από το ευρώ, να γυρίσετε στις δραχμές, στους φοίνικες ή στα γρόσια, να κηρύξετε στάση πληρωμών (προς το εξωτερικό και προς το εσωτερικό), να τινάξετε στον αέρα τις τράπεζες και τα ασφαλιστικά σας ταμεία (που κατέχουν καμιά 50αριά δις κουρελόχαρτα του ελληνικού δημοσίου) και να μας αναγκάσετε όλους τους υπόλοιπους της ευροζώνης να τρέχουμε να στηρίζουμε τις δικές μας τράπεζες που έχουν καμιά 150αριά δις από αυτά τα κουρελόχαρτα και όλον τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο που έχει άλλα 100 δις δικά σας κουρελόχαρτα και, για να μην γίνετε οικονομικοί παρίες του διεθνούς συστήματος για άγνωστο πόσο χρόνο (ποιος θα σας ξαναδανείσει ποτέ και με ποιες συνθήκες) να ξεπουλήσετε ό,τι έχετε και δεν έχετε, ή

Να σας δώσουμε (με το αζημίωτο, βέβαια!) αυτόν τον χρόνο που ζητάτε για να κάνετε όσα λέτε ότι θα κάνετε: θα συμμαζέψετε τα φορολογικά σας, τα διοικητικά σας, τα αναπτυξιακά σας, τα ασφαλιστικά σας, τα ψυχολογικά σας, τα πολιτικά σας και πάει λέγοντας.

Εμείς δεν πιστεύουμε ότι θα τα καταφέρετε επειδή (_προσθέστε κατά βούληση:_ είμαστε κακοί καπιταλιστές, είμαστε ξεπουλημένοι σοσιαλιστές, σας έχουμε άχτι, μυρίζουν τα χνώτα σας, μας τάχετε ξαναπεί κλπ) και γι' αυτό απαιτούμε σαν εγγύηση *για τον χρόνο που σας δίνουμε* να μαζέψετε από εκεί που υπάρχουν και ξέρουμε ότι υπάρχουν, θα σας έχουμε από κοντά, και αν τα καταφέρετε να κάνετε και ανάπτυξη με όλα αυτά τα υπόλοιπα τα ωραία που λέτε (τον εκσυγχρονισμό σας την κοινή λογική και τη βασική αριθμητική) με γεια σας και χαρά σας και καλωσορίσατε στον κόσμο των ενηλίκων.

Εμείς πάντως ετοιμαζόμαστε από τώρα για το σενάριο να την κάνετε από μόνοι σας επειδή για οποιονδήποτε λόγο (_προσθέστε κατά βούληση_) δεν θα τα καταφέρετε. Άλλωστε δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία σας που θα έχετε βγάλει μόνοι σας τα μάτια σας με τα χεράκια σας.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

Λοιπόν, έγραψες το άρθρο που θα περίμενα να είχε γράψει σήμερα ο Πρετεντέρης, όχι την μπαρούφα που έγραψε.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Οπότε τι; Σε 10 χρόνια ξεπληρώσαμε; LOL.


Παράδειγμα έδωσα. Έτσι υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να λειτουργήσει το πράγμα. Και χίλια δυο μύρια λάθη θα γίνουν. Αλλά άλλο είναι να θες να πας στη Δύση και να πηγαίνεις λίγο ζιγκ ζαγκ και άλλο να θες να πας στη Δύση και να έχεις βάλει ρότα για την Ανατολή.

Επίσης, μπορεί να μην έχουν καταθέσει συνταγές για την ανάπτυξη ή τη φορολογία οι κύριοι του ΔΝΤ, αλλά ας μη νομίζουμε ότι δεν θα αναρωτιούνται οι τοποτηρητές τους τι κάνουμε σε αυτούς τους τομείς.

Κάπου, πάντως πρέπει να πάψουμε να είμαστε μεμψίμοιροι και καθολικά αρνητικοί. Κάποιος θα μας ρωτήσει τελικά: «Εσείς τι κάνατε για τη χώρα;» Αντί να κλαιγόμαστε γενικώς και αορίστως, ας καταθέσουμε καμιά έξυπνη πρόταση, ας επαινέσουμε κάποια έξυπνη κίνηση, ας καταγγείλουμε κάποιον ξεδιάντροπο ψεύτη ή κλέφτη.


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2010)

Στάση πληρωμών τώρα 
ΣΠ. ΜΑΡΚΕΤΟΣ | Κυριακή 21 Φεβρουαρίου 2010 


Ο ι πρόσφατες δραματικές εξελίξεις δημιουργούν νέο πολιτικό σκηνικό και δίνουν μια πρόγευση των καταστάσεων που θα ζήσουμε τα ερχόμενα χρόνια. Ολοι αναρωτιόμαστε πώς θα αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα η δημοσιονομική κρίση και πώς θα βγούμε μεσοπρόθεσμα από την πολύ ευρύτερη οικονομική κρίση που ήδη κλονίζει την Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση. Θεωρώ αδύνατο να γίνουν αυτά στο πλαίσιο μιας νεοφιλελεύθερης πολιτικής. Πριν από καιρό είχα υποστηρίξει ότι πρέπει να κηρυχθεί στάση πληρωμών του δημόσιου χρέους (ξεπέρασαν τα 41 δισ. ευρώ το 2009) και να γίνει αναδιαπραγμάτευσή του. Ειδάλλως θα χρειαζόταν «να περικοπούν όλες οι κοινωνικές δαπάνες και να μπει φιτίλι στη δημοκρατία και την κοινωνική συνοχή για να πληρωθούν κατά προτεραιότητα οι δανειστές». 

Θυσίες χωρίς ορίζοντα 

Οι εξελίξεις που μεσολάβησαν, δυστυχώς, επικυρώνουν αυτή την εκτίμηση. Απλώς το δημόσιο χρέος βάρυνε στο μεταξύ με άλλα 40 δισ. ευρώ, τα οποία φυσικά δεν έγιναν μισθοί και συντάξεις. Γλίστρησαν και πάλι προς τους ισχυρούς. Ο πλούτος κλείνεται στα θησαυροφυλάκια τραπεζών και μεγάλων επιχειρήσεων, ενώ τα νοικοκυριά ρίχνονται στη φτώχεια. Κάθε νεογέννητο βρίσκεται φορτωμένο με 30.000 ευρώ δημόσιο χρέος, που δεν δαπανήθηκε για χάρη του, και καλείται να δουλεύει ισόβια για να το ξεπληρώσει. 

Τα επόμενα χρόνια οι οικονομικές θυσίες θα είναι αναπόφευκτες. Το ζήτημα είναι αν θα μοιραστούν και δίκαια. Θα μας κάνουν δουλοπάροικους των τραπεζιτών ή θα συνοδευτούν από θεσμικές αλλαγές ικανές να αντιστρέψουν την κοινωνική πόλωση; Μάχη αβέβαιης έκβασης, που δεν αφορά μόνο την Ελλάδα. 

Βασική πολιτική πραγματικότητα είναι ότι ο ελληνικός λαός είδε το κράτος να δίνει δεκάδες δισ. για να σώσει τις τράπεζες, ψήφισε την κυβέρνηση επειδή πληροφορήθηκε ότι «λεφτά υπάρχουν», και όμως καλείται τώρα σε θυσίες χωρίς ημερομηνία λήξης. Σε αυτές τις συνθήκες αποτελεί πράξη ύψιστης πολιτικής ανευθυνότητας να δοκιμαστούν ακόμη περισσότερο οι αντοχές του. Η αναδιανομή του εθνικού προϊόντος υπέρ των πλουσίων, που ζητούν οι θεσμικά ισχυροί γκουρού του νεοφιλελευθερισμού, θα εξαερώσει τη νομιμοποίηση της κυβέρνησης, ενώ υπονομεύει, παράλληλα, την πραγματική οικονομία και την ίδια τη δημοκρατία. Λύση επομένως ηθικά, πολιτικά και οικονομικά απαράδεκτη. 

Καν΄ το όπως ο Βενιζέλος 

Η ιστορία μάς δίνει ένα διδακτικό παράδειγμα. Το 1932, με τον ελληνικό λαό πολύ πιο αμόρφωτο και ανοργάνωτο- και λιγότερο απαιτητικό από σήμερα- ο χαρισματικός πρωθυπουργός Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος, που είχε πρόσφατα επανεκλεγεί σαρώνοντας τους αντιπάλους του, εξανέμισε τη δημοτικότητά του αφαιμάσσοντας την οικονομία στη λεγόμενη Μάχη της Δραχμής. Οταν τελικά κήρυξε στάση πληρωμών, έπειτα από μερικούς μήνες αντίστασης δηλαδή, ήταν πια αργά. Το κόμμα του είχε διαλυθεί, η δημοκρατία εκτροχιαστεί, με τελικούς ωφελημένους τους Γλύξμπουργκ και τον Μεταξά. Η ειρωνεία είναι ότι, στη συνέχεια, σταθεροποιήθηκαν οι ακροδεξιές κυβερνήσεις ακριβώς επειδή η ελληνική οικονομία, διαψεύδοντας τους τότε γκουρού των αγορών, σημείωσε πρωτοφανείς ρυθμούς ανόδου. Η πτώχευση ξαναζωντάνεψε την αγορά, μεταφέροντας πόρους από τα θησαυροφυλάκια των τρα πεζών στην πραγματική οικονομία, από το εξωτερικό στο εσωτερικό. Μια ιστορία που την περιγράφει ωραία ο Μαρκ Μαζάουερ. 

Είναι σήμερα εφικτό αυτό που έκανε τότε ο Βενιζέλος; Ναι, είναι. Παραπάνω από 40 «πτωχεύσεις» σημειώθηκαν παγκόσμια μετά το 1970, και γενικά ωφέλησαν τις χειμαζόμενες οικονομίες. Η Ρωσία και η Αργεντινή σε τέτοιες «χρεοκοπίες» στήριξαν την υγιή οικονομική τους μεγέθυνση, με εξαιρετικούς ρυθμούς, τα τελευταία χρόνια. Σύμφωνα με τη σχετική βιβλιογραφία οι κίνδυνοι είναι, στη δική μας περίπτωση, μάλλον θεωρητικοί. Κυρίως ο πρόσκαιρος αποκλεισμός από τις διεθνείς χρηματαγορές, οι οποίες ωστόσο έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μας δανείζουν, πλέον, με λογικούς όρους. 

Η «πτώχευση» και το ευρώ 

Είναι συμβατή η «πτώχευση» όμως με την παραμονή στο ευρώ; Ναι, είναι. Το Σύμφωνο Σταθερότητας και Ανάπτυξης περιορίζει τα επιτρεπόμενα ελλείμματα, αλλά αφήνει τις εθνικές κυβερνήσεις να βρουν μόνες τους το πώς θα ισοσκελίσουν τον προϋπολογισμό. Η Αθήνα αποφασίζει αν θα ρίξει το έλλειμμα κλείνοντας νοσοκομεία και σχολεία (προϋπολογισμός 2010 για την Παιδεία: 

7,6 δισ. ευρώ· Υγεία και Πρόνοια: 6 δισ. ευρώ) ή αναστέλλοντας τις πληρωμές στους τραπεζίτες (προϋπολογισμός 2010 για τοκοχρεολύσια: 45 δισ. ευρώ). Δεν είναι γραμμένο πουθενά στο Σύνταγμα ότι οι υποχρεώσεις του κράτους προς τους πιστωτές υπερτερούν έναντι των ευθυνών του προς τους πολίτες. Το ποιος παίρνει τι, ψηφίζεται κάθε χρόνο εξαρχής από την εθνική αντιπροσωπεία. Είναι θέμα πολιτικής απόφασης, της Αθήνας και όχι της Φραγκφούρτης ή των Βρυξελλών, αν ο προϋπολογισμός θα σώσει το κοινωνικό κράτος ή τις τράπεζες. 

Συμφέρει άραγε τους ισχυρούς της ΕΕ να μας διώξουν από το ευρώ; Κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν αν ισοσκελίσουμε τον προϋπολογισμό, έστω και μη πληρώνοντας τους τραπεζίτες και φορολογώντας τους πλούσιους. Ούτε θα τις συνέφερε. Θα υπονόμευαν έτσι την ισχύ και τη βιωσιμότητα του ευρώ, δίχως να αντιμετωπίσουν τις κερδοσκοπικές επιθέσεις των τραπεζών, οι οποίες αμέσως μετά θα στόχευαν την Ισπανία, την Πορτογαλία, την Ιταλία, το Βέλγιο και ακόμη και τη Γαλλία- χώρες όλες τους με συνολικές δανειακές ανάγκες επαχθέστερες των δικών μας. 

Θαπατέρο και Παπανδρέου 

Κηρύσσοντας, τώρα, στάση πληρωμών διατηρούμε εμείς τον έλεγχο της οικονομίας, προφυλάσσουμε το στοιχειώδες κοινωνικό κράτος και σώζουμε την, ατελή έστω, δημοκρατία. Σκεφτείτε μόνο τις συνέπειες αν εκχωρήσουμε στη Φραγκφούρτη τα ηνία μιας βυθισμένης σε κρίση οικονομίας, αποσταθεροποιώντας στο μεταξύ και το πολιτικό μας σύστημα, μόνο και μόνο για να ακούσουμε του χρόνου ότι η ΕΕ δεν έχει άλλα περιθώρια στήριξής μας. 

Ορθά ο Θαπατέρο ανέθεσε στην αντικατασκοπία να βρει ποιοι κερδοσκοπούν ενάντια στη χώρα του. Το λιγότερο λοιπόν που πρέπει να δηλώσει ο δικός μας πρωθυπουργός, σε όσους μάς εκβιάζουν, είναι το πολιτικά έντιμο και δημοκρατικά απαραίτητο. Δηλαδή ότι εκλέχτηκε με πρόγραμμα αντίθετο, επομένως αν συνεχιστούν οι πιέσεις θα προκηρύξει νέες εκλογές, ώστε ο ελληνικός λαός να αποφασίσει με μάτια ανοιχτά. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, υποπτεύομαι, οι λεονταρισμοί θα μειωθούν εντυπωσιακά. Γιατί η συνέχισή τους τότε, επαπειλεί αναγκαστική στάση πληρωμών μέσα σε εβδομάδες, και σύντομα ξήλωμα του ευρώ. Πράγμα που λίγες αγορές, κερδοσκόποι, τραπεζίτες θα ριψοκινδύνευαν. 

Ο κ. Σπύρος Μαρκέτος είναι επίκουρος καθηγητής Ιστορίας στο Τμήμα Πολιτικών Επιστημών του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Λοιπόν, έγραψες το άρθρο που θα περίμενα να είχε γράψει σήμερα ο Πρετεντέρης, όχι την μπαρούφα που έγραψε.


Δηλαδή είναι αργά να αρχίσω καν να ανησυχώ με την σοσιαλνεοφιλελεύθερη πορεία μου; :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κάπου, πάντως πρέπει να πάψουμε να είμαστε μεμψίμοιροι και καθολικά αρνητικοί. Κάποιος θα μας ρωτήσει τελικά: «Εσείς τι κάνατε για τη χώρα;» Αντί να κλαιγόμαστε γενικώς και αορίστως, ας καταθέσουμε καμιά έξυπνη πρόταση, ας επαινέσουμε κάποια έξυπνη κίνηση, ας καταγγείλουμε κάποιον ξεδιάντροπο ψεύτη ή κλέφτη.



Δεν είμαι ούτε μεμψίμοιρος, ούτε καθολικά αρνητικός. Και προτάσεις οικονομικών αναλυτών με τους οποίους συμφωνώ, έχω δώσει πολλές φορές σ' αυτό το νήμα. Οι λύσεις που επέλεξαν για άλλη μια φορά, τις θεωρώ απαράδεκτες. Όχι επειδή πλήττουν μισθούς και συντάξεις, αλλά επειδή δεν είναι λύσεις. Είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να κλείσεις μια τεράστια πληγή με ένα χάνσαπλαστ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2010)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω πόσο Αϊνστάιν έπρεπε να είναι εδώ και τόσα χρόνια οι υπουργοί Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης για να έχουν ζητήσει κάτι που φαντάζει αυτονόητο: Να ζητάνε κάθε μήνα από όλους τους δήμους και τις κοινότητες λίστα με τους θανόντες, ώστε να εντοπιστούν αυτοί οι χιλιάδες άνθρωποι (να πιστέψουμε ότι είναι 60.000, όπως λέει εδώ;) που εισπράττουν συντάξεις νεκρών. Κι όταν τους βρουν, θα τους βάλουν να επιστρέψουν τα λεφτά που εισέπρατταν επί χρόνια; 
Γι' αυτό δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν αθώοι σ' αυτοί τη χώρα. "Φέρτε πίσω τα κλεμμένα" και "Να πληρώσουν αυτοί που φταίνε". Σωστά, αλλά πόσοι απ' απ' αυτούς που κραυγάζουν για δικαιοσύνη εισπράττουν αυτή τη στιγμή σύνταξη πεθαμένου;


----------



## somnambulist (May 3, 2010)

Συγγνώμη, δρ και Νίκελ, αλλά τα κείμενά σας είναι διάχυτα από πολιτισμική ενοχή λες και η παγκόσμια οικονομική κρίση είναι αποτέλεσμα ελληνικής οικονομικής κακοδιαχείρισης. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η Ελλάδα καλείται να πληρώσει ένα τίμημα ιδιαίτερα δυσανάλογο με το μερίδιό της στην κρίση. Μου φαίνεται σχεδόν απίστευτο ότι η μετατροπή της χώρας σε εταιρία που θα αποφασίζουν γι' αυτή κάθε λογής όρνια (οικονομικές ελίτ) φαντάζει ως η μόνη λύση.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

@Ambrose
Ξανά: βεβαίως δεν είναι λύσεις αυτά που επιβάλλει το ΔΝΤ. Είναι μέρος ενός πολύ μεγαλύτερου πακέτου. Αν μείνουμε σ' αυτά που είπε το Ταμείο, καλύτερα να αρχίσουμε από τώρα τη μετανάστευση.

Και για όσους προτείνουν αναδιαπραγμάτευση του χρέους (όχι «στάση πληρωμών»): πιστεύω κι εγώ στην ανάγκη για αναδιαπραγμάτευση, αλλά μόνο αφού έχουμε πείσει ότι νοικοκυρευόμαστε και είμαστε σοβαροί. Όποιος το προτείνει σαν λύση που θα μπορούσαμε να σκεφτούμε τώρα, δεν ξέρει τι γίνεται.


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> @Ambrose
> Ξανά: βεβαίως δεν είναι λύσεις αυτά που επιβάλλει το ΔΝΤ. Είναι μέρος ενός πολύ μεγαλύτερου πακέτου. Αν μείνουμε σ' αυτά που είπε το Ταμείο, καλύτερα να αρχίσουμε από τώρα τη μετανάστευση.
> 
> Και για όσους προτείνουν αναδιαπραγμάτευση του χρέους (όχι «στάση πληρωμών»): πιστεύω κι εγώ στην ανάγκη για αναδιαπραγμάτευση, αλλά μόνο αφού έχουμε πείσει ότι νοικοκυρευόμαστε και είμαστε σοβαροί. Όποιος το προτείνει σαν λύση που θα μπορούσαμε να σκεφτούμε τώρα, δεν ξέρει τι γίνεται.



Τη στάση πληρωμών την έχουν προτείνει και τεκμηριώσει πολλοί και έγκριτοι οικονομολόγοι και αναλυτές. Οπότε, άστο. Είπες την άποψή σου, είπα τη δική μου κι ο καθένας ας κρίνει για τον εαυτό του.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

@somnambulist
Τώρα θα ρωτήσω κι εγώ ποιο είναι το μερίδιο της διεθνούς κρίσης στο δικό μας το χάλι και ποιο το μερίδιο του ιδιότυπου ελληνικού καπιταλισμού (καλύτερα χαβαλεδισμού).

@Αλεξάνδρα
Δεν φταίμε όλοι στον ίδιο βαθμό. Δεν θα απαλλάξουμε κάποιους έτσι εύκολα. Αλλά ούτε πρέπει να κάνουμε τη χώρα όλη ένα δικαστήριο ή να γεμίσουμε τις φυλακές. Ναι, κάποιοι πρέπει να πληρώσουν, ίσως και αναδρομικά, και κάποιοι πρέπει να επιστρέψουν αυτά που δεν δικαιούνταν. Αλλά πρώτα απ' όλα ας στήσουμε το σύστημα που δεν θα επιτρέπει στο κάθε χέρι να βουτά έτσι ατιμώρητα στον μπεζαχτά. Για πολλά χρόνια θα πρέπει να δίνουμε εξετάσεις χρηστής και αποδοτικής διαχείρισης σε πιστωτές και υποψήφιους επενδυτές. Και αυτό δεν είναι κακό πράγμα.


----------



## somnambulist (May 3, 2010)

From Latvia to Greece
The IMF's Road to Ruin

By MARK WEISBROT

Latvia has experienced the worst two-year economic downturn on record, losing more than 25 percent of GDP. It is projected to shrink further during the first half of this year, before beginning a slow recovery, in which the International Monetary Fund (IMF) projects that it will not reach even its 2006 level of output by 2015 – nine years later.

With 22 percent unemployment, a sharp increase in emigration and cuts to education funding that will cause long-term damage, the social costs of this trajectory are also high.

By keeping its currency pegged to the euro, the government gives up the opportunity to allow a depreciation that would stimulate growth by improving the trade balance. But even more importantly, maintaining the peg means that Latvia cannot use expansionary monetary policy, or expansionary fiscal policy, to get out of recession. (The United States has used both: in addition to its fiscal stimulus and cutting interest rates to near zero, it has created more than 1.5 trillion dollars since the recession began).

Some who believe that doing the opposite of what rich countries do – i.e. pro-cyclical policies -- can work point to neighboring Estonia as a success story. Estonia has kept its currency pegged to the Euro, and like Latvia is trying to accomplish an “internal devaluation.” In other words, with a deep enough recession and sufficient unemployment, wages and prices can be pushed down. In theory this would allow the economy to become competitive again, even while keeping the (nominal) exchange rate fixed.

But the cost to Estonia has been almost as high as in Latvia. The economy has shrunk by nearly 20 percent. Unemployment has shot up from about 2 percent to 15.5 percent. And recovery is expected to be painfully slow: the IMF projects that the economy will grow by just 0.8 percent this year. Amazingly, by 2015 Estonia is projected to still be less welloff than it was in 2007. This is an enormous cost in terms of lost actual and potential output, as well as the social costs associated with high long-term unemployment that will accompany this slow recovery. And despite the economic collapse and a sharp drop in wages, Estonia’s real effective exchange rate was the same at the end of last year as it was at the beginning of 2008 – in other words, no “internal devaluation” had occurred.

Η συνέχεια εδώ


----------



## anef (May 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Η Ελλάδα μέσα στο διεθνές σύστημα και οι αδικημένοι μέσα στη χώρα μας δεν έχουν πια το περιθώριο να φέρονται σαν κακομαθημένα παιδιά. Με τρόπο ώριμο και υπεύθυνο, με συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις, πρέπει πια να απαιτηθεί από την κυβέρνηση και τους συμπολίτες μας (π.χ. τον πλούσιο που φοροκλέβει και τον εφοριακό που τον καλύπτει) να γίνουν δίκαια τα μέτρα. Ο φοροκλέφτης δεν πρέπει να έχει σαν δικαιολογία το ανίκανο και αδηφάγο κράτος («σιγά μη δώσω τα λεφτά μου σ' αυτούς τους χαραμοφάηδες»). Οι διαδηλώσεις του είδους «τα μέτρα δεν θα περάσουν» είναι για να μπορούν κάποιες κομματικές και συνδικαλιστικές ηγεσίες να δικαιολογούν το μισθό τους.



Οι αδικημένοι φέρονται σαν κακομαθημένα παιδιά επειδή αντιδρούν γενικά, ή δεν σου αρέσει ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος, δηλ. διαδηλώσεις, απεργίες κλπ. Και ποιον ακριβώς τρόπο «ώριμης» αντίδρασης προτείνεις; (Το ακούω συνέχεια τελευταία π.χ. από τον Μητσοτάκη, τον Αλαφούζο, δεν διευκρινίζεται όμως συνήθως πώς ακριβώς είναι αυτή η ώριμη αντίδραση). Τι να κάνουμε, να στέλνουμε επιστολές στους βουλευτές; Να καταθέτουμε προτάσεις (σε ποιον; Στην κυβέρνηση που υποστηρίζει ότι τα συγκεκριμένα μέτρα είναι μονόδρομος; ). Μόνο εδώ σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση παραθέσαμε ένα σωρό άρθρα με προτάσεις διάφορων αποχρώσεων. Και; Εκτός αν συνιστάς εκκλήσεις προς τους πλούσιους να μην βγάζουν τα κεφάλαιά τους από τη χώρα, ή ψυχοθεραπεία και διαλογισμό για τους άνεργους. Δεν κερδήθηκε έτσι όμως το οχτάωρο, ούτε έτσι καταργήθηκε η δουλεία, ούτε απέκτησαν έτσι δικαιώματα ψήφου οι γυναίκες.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

anef said:


> Δεν κερδήθηκε έτσι όμως το οχτάωρο, ούτε έτσι καταργήθηκε η δουλεία, ούτε απέκτησαν έτσι δικαιώματα ψήφου οι γυναίκες.


Ακριβώς. Πρέπει να υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο αίτημα και να είναι ώριμο (αυτά που αναφέρεις ήταν όλα υπερώριμα), να χτίζει αντί να καταστρέφει. Μπορείς να φανταστείς αυτή τη στιγμή διαδήλωση για το εφτάωρο όταν σε πολλές ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις έχει καταργηθεί και το οκτάωρο; Ας κάτσουν, λοιπόν, τα συνδικάτα να δουν ποια μέτρα πρέπει να απαιτήσουν για να κερδίσουν το αύριο (δεν καλούμαι, ελπίζω, να κάνω εγώ αυτή τη δουλειά, αλλά κάθε προσφορά δεκτή). Αν πιστεύουν ότι θα κερδίσουν από διαδηλώσεις τού «όχι στα μέτρα», αν η Ελλάδα που θα πρέπει να χτίσουμε θα είναι αυτή όπου κάθε μέρα θα απεργεί κάποιος τομέας και θα γεμίζουν οι δρόμοι από κάποιους απεργούς, βλέπω να ετοιμάζονται από τώρα τα χαρακώματα. Και κάποιοι να ετοιμάζουν τις βαλίτσες τους.

Ναι, ας μην πάνε τα κόμματα να συζητήσουν καν. Ας περάσει η κοινωνία στο διάλογο των συνθημάτων. Η ευθύγραμμη σκέψη ας συμβολίσει την ευθεία γραμμή της θανής μας.


----------



## anef (May 3, 2010)

Δηλαδή, αν κάποιος έρθει να σου κόψει το πόδι για να εξευμενίσει τον θεό του δεν δικαιούσαι να διαμαρτυρηθείς και να πεις «Όχι, μη μου κόβεις το πόδι», πρέπει πρώτα να βρεις τα θεολογικά εκείνα επιχειρήματα που θα διαμορφώσουν ένα ώριμο αίτημα που θα τον ικανοποιεί. 

Τα αιτήματα τύπου «δεν θα περάσουν τα μέτρα» είναι καθαρά αμυντικά και φυσικά έχουν νόημα στη σημερινή συγκυρία για να περισωθεί ό,τι περισώζεται. Δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές προτάσεις. Επειδή δεν υπάρχει συνολικό όραμα με τον τρόπο που υπήρχε στις αρχές του 20ου αι. δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να οδηγηθούμε στη σφαγή σαν τα πρόβατα (η ωριμότητα που λέγαμε).


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

anef said:


> Δηλαδή, αν κάποιος έρθει να σου κόψει το πόδι για να εξευμενίσει τον θεό του δεν δικαιούσαι να διαμαρτυρηθείς και να πεις «Όχι, μη μου κόβεις το πόδι», πρέπει πρώτα να βρεις τα θεολογικά εκείνα επιχειρήματα που θα διαμορφώσουν ένα ώριμο αίτημα που θα τον ικανοποιεί.


ΟΚ, τα χειρουργικά θυμίζουν Παπαδόπουλο, αλλά αν είναι να μιλήσουμε με αλληγορίες: δεν πρόκειται να μας κόψει κανείς αύριο το πόδι. Φοβόμαστε ότι, αργά και βασανιστικά, θα μας κόβουν ένα ένα τα δαχτυλάκια. Προτού λοιπόν αρχίσει το πριόνισμα του πρώτου, πρέπει να δούμε τι λέει το δικό μας ιατρικό συμβούλιο. (Εδώ βέβαια έχει τεράστια σημασία να διαλέξεις σωστούς γιατρούς.) Πρέπει να κάνουμε καλή δίαιτα, να κόψουμε το τσιγάρο, να περπατάμε περισσότερο. Θα βρούμε τα αίτια που προκαλούν τη γάγγραινα (ο ιατρικός παραλληλισμός χωλαίνει ιατρικά, αλλά καταλαβαινόμαστε, ελπίζω), θα τα ιεραρχήσουμε και θα αρχίσουμε τη θεραπευτική αγωγή. Αν κάτι εξαρτάται από το γιατρό, θα βάζουμε τις φωνές στο γιατρό: γιατρέ, είχες πει ότι θα πήγαινα καλύτερα αν είχες αφαιρέσει εκείνον τον καλόγερο. Τι γίνεται μ' αυτόν; Ή με εκείνη την παρασιτική ταινία στο έντερο;

Έτσι υπάρχει ελπίδα να σώσουμε και το πρώτο δάχτυλο. Αν, αντί να κάνουμε αυτά, μείνουμε να φωνάζουμε μόνο για την ταινία (ή απλώς να κλαιγόμαστε που μας κόβουν το δάχτυλο), τίποτα δεν αποκλείει να προχωρήσει η γάγγραινα σε όλα τα δάχτυλα. Και να μας τα κόβουν εκείνοι που νομίζουν ότι μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε και χωρίς δάχτυλα.


----------



## anef (May 3, 2010)

Νίκελ, στο παράδειγμά μου (δεν είχα σκοπό να σου θυμίσω τον Παπαδόπουλο, σόρυ, αυτή η εικόνα μού'ρθε αυτήν χρησιμοποίησα :) ) επίτηδες δεν μίλησα ούτε για αρρώστια ούτε για γιατρούς, μίλησα για κάτι παράλογο, για θεούς και θεολογικές ερμηνείες. Τα ιστορικά παραδείγματα λένε ότι αυτός ο δρόμος του ΔΝΤ είναι αδιέξοδος, αλλά εμείς επιμένουμε σ' αυτήν την ουτοπία (κάποιοι την βαφτίζουν και ρεαλιστική ουτοπία!) θέλοντας να κάνουμε θυσίες σε νεοφιλελεύθερους θεούς και ακολουθώντας πιστά τις προσταγές τους. Τα δαχτυλάκια που λες σε κάποιους έχουν ήδη κοπεί προ πολλού.


----------



## Elsa (May 3, 2010)

Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τι είναι αυτό που μας κάνει -όταν όλα τα προγνωστικά, βάσει της διεθνούς εμπειρίας, λένε το αντίθετο- να πιστεύουμε ότι εμείς θα τα καταφέρουμε με το ΔΝΤ στο σβέρκο να περάσουμε απέναντι και να μην πνιγούμε όπως η Λετονία, η Εσθονία, ή η Αργεντινή. Είναι πάλι θέμα θαυματουργού ντι-εν-έι;


----------



## Elsa (May 3, 2010)

Πριν ανασάνουν με ανακούφιση οι ιδιωτικοί υπάλληλοι, ιδού τι γράφουν σήμερα τα ΝΕΑ:

_«Την πιο δύσκολη ανακοίνωση της πολιτικής του καριέρας- αλλά και της καριέρας οποιουδήποτε έλληνα υπουργού Οικονομικών από τη μεταπολίτευση και μετά - έκανε χθες ο Γιώργος Παπακωνσταντίνου. Ωστόσο, για πολλούς στην κυβέρνηση ο υπουργός απέφυγε τα χειρότερα. Ολοκλήρωσε, όπως έλεγαν, μια διαπραγμάτευση με καλύτερους όρους από αυτούς με τους οποίους την άρχισε, αφού «διέσωσε» τον 13ο και τον 14ο μισθό στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. 

*Είναι όμως πράγματι έτσι;* Κατά τα φαινόμενα, όχι ακριβώς ή, τουλάχιστον, είναι έτσι, προσωρινά και σε πρώτο επίπεδο: *διότι η πολυήμερη διαπραγμάτευση δεν είχε ως αντικείμενο απλώς τα μέτρα προσαρμογής *που θα αναλάμβανε η ελληνική κυβέρνηση προκειμένου να χρηματοδοτηθεί με δάνεια από την ευρωζώνη και το ΔΝΤ. Ούτε, βέβαια, το ύψος των δανείων αυτών το οποίο υπήρξε μια χωριστή διαπραγμάτευση, συνδεδεμένη με τον κίνδυνο ντόμινο στην ευρωζώνη και τις απαιτήσεις του Βερολίνου, όπου η Αθήνα δεν έπαιζε καθόλου μπάλα. *Η πιο σκληρή διαπραγμάτευση από μέρους της Αθήνας- όπως έλεγαν τεχνοκράτες της Κομισιόν- αφορούσε τη... δοσολογία των μέτρων. *

Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση παρουσίασε πολλά επιχειρήματα στους συνομιλητές τής γνωστής «τρόικας». *Το πλέον πειστικό, όμως, ήταν πως εάν ανακοινωθούν όλα όσα απαιτεί το ΔΝΤ και το Βερολίνο μεμιάς, οι κοινωνικές αντιδράσεις θα είναι τέτοιες που ουδείς θα μπορεί να εγγυηθεί την πολιτική ή την οικονομική σταθερότητα*- δεδομένου ότι κυρίως οι άνθρωποι του Ταμείου έχουν κατ΄ επανάληψη «καεί» από κοινωνικές αντιδράσεις και πολιτικές αναταραχές λόγω της «βαρβαρότητας» των μέτρων που επέβαλε.
Η τριμερής δέχθηκε έναν επωφελή για όλα τα μέρη συμβιβασμό: *θα μείνουν στο ντουλάπι κάποια από τα μέτρα- κυρίως αυτά που αφορούν την ενίσχυση της ανταγωνιστικότητας και πλήττουν μισθωτούς στον ιδιωτικό τομέα*- αλλά υπό δύο προϋποθέσεις: η μια, ότι δε θα υπάρξει καμιά υποχώρηση από τη δέσμευση για απελευθέρωση της αγοράς εργασίας. Και η δεύτερη, πως είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι εάν το πρόγραμμα ξεφύγει έστω κι ελάχιστα από τους στόχους του, *τότε τα μέτρα που δεν ανακοινώθηκαν χθες θα τεθούν σε εφαρμογή*.»_


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

Θα γίνω μονότονος: Παρότι είχαμε νέα και ωραία κυβέρνηση, με πολλές και ευειδείς κυρίες αλλά και ευσταλείς νέους με αγγλοσαξονικές συνήθειες και έξοχα αγγλικά, οι ξένες κυβερνήσεις και οι αγορές έδειξαν ότι δεν εμπιστεύονται πλέον τους Έλληνες. Οι ξένες κυβερνήσεις και οι αγορές μάς έστειλαν στη χειρότερη λύση, του ΔΝΤ. Αναδιαπραγμάτευση δεν μας συμφέρει όσο δεν μας εμπιστεύεται κανείς. Το στοίχημα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να ξανακερδίσει η Ελλάδα την εμπιστοσύνη των εταίρων της, των αγορών, των επενδυτών — και των Ελλήνων πολιτών (όχι μόνο με αυτά τα μέτρα που μας επέβαλαν, αλλά και με τα υπόλοιπα για δικαιοσύνη και ανάπτυξη). Η κυρία Παπαρήγα θεωρεί ότι αυτό που πρέπει να κάνουμε, έτσι είπε, είναι να στείλουμε στο εξωτερικό τις σωστές φωτογραφίες με εικόνες από απεργίες και απαγορεύσεις απόπλων, λες και δίνει ακόμα εξετάσεις σε καμιά Κομιντέρν. Ή θα πάει να πάρει αυτή δάνεια από τις ΠΑΜΕ εξωτερικού να πληρώσει τους μισθούς και τις συντάξεις.

Οπότε, ναι, φτάσαμε στη χειρότερη δυνατή λύση. Αλλά, θα συμφωνήσω με την κατάληξη του Τσίμα: «Καλύτερα νομίζω να προσπαθεί κανείς να πιαστεί από μια ρεαλιστική ουτοπία, παρά να παραδοθεί στη μαύρη απελπισία». Θα αρχίσουμε εδώ την ανηφόρα ή θα προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε τα απόλυτα όρια του κατήφορου;


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά που αγγίζω το θέμα, ωστόσο για το θέμα των απεργιών θα ήθελα να πω το εξής: *όποιον* Περαματιώτη κι αν ρωτήσετε, θα σας πει ότι η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη του Περάματος πλέον έχει νεκρώσει. Θα σας πει επίσης ότι έχει νεκρώσει γιατί τα εκεί συνδικάτα υποκινούσαν διαρκώς απεργίες, με αποτέλεσμα οι εργαζόμενοι να περιμένουν πώς και πώς πότε θα μπει πλοίο για επισκευές για να κάνουν απεργία με σκοπό να εκβιάσουν τους πλοιοκτήτες σε διάφορες παραχωρήσεις. Αποτέλεσμα; Πλέον δεν υπάρχει εκεί εμπορικό πλοίο για δείγμα. Ούτε και δουλειά, φυσικά.

Θέλω να πω ότι καλή η απεργία, καλά όλα, αλλά σε μια χώρα όπου ο καθένας κοιτάει την πάρτη του και πώς θα βολευτεί, αρχικά στο δημόσιο και μετά στην αμέσως καλύτερη δυνατή επιλογή, θεωρώ ότι στη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία η απεργία αποτέλεσμα δε φέρνει. Πρέπει να γίνουμε *υπεύθυνοι πολίτες*. 

Και πριν με προλάβετε: αντιπρόταση δεν έχω, ακόμα διαμορφώνω άποψη. Αλλά έχω κουραστεί να ακούω τσιρίδες υστερίας, είτε από το ΠΑΣΟΚ που έριξε τα θεμέλια, είτε από τη ΝΔ που ο καλύτερος χαρακτηρισμός που της ταιριάζει είναι the straw that broke the camel's back, είτε από την Αριστερά, που από τη μία αναμασά πολιτικές απόψεις που μια χαρά θα ήταν για τις αρχές του εικοστού αιώνα, όχι όμως αυτού εδώ, και από την άλλη που απλώς κατηγορεί, κατηγορεί, κατηγορεί, και δεν προτείνει τίποτα. 

Και τέλος, έχω βαρεθεί σε αυτή τη χώρα ο μεγαλύτερος δυνατός ορίζοντας σχεδιασμού να είναι η πενταετία. Έχω βαρεθεί.


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά που αγγίζω το θέμα, ωστόσο για το θέμα των απεργιών θα ήθελα να πω το εξής: *όποιον* Περαματιώτη κι αν ρωτήσετε, θα σας πει ότι η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη του Περάματος πλέον έχει νεκρώσει. Θα σας πει επίσης ότι έχει νεκρώσει γιατί τα εκεί συνδικάτα υποκινούσαν διαρκώς απεργίες, με αποτέλεσμα οι εργαζόμενοι να περιμένουν πώς και πώς πότε θα μπει πλοίο για επισκευές για να κάνουν απεργία με σκοπό να εκβιάσουν τους πλοιοκτήτες σε διάφορες παραχωρήσεις. Αποτέλεσμα; Πλέον δεν υπάρχει εκεί εμπορικό πλοίο για δείγμα. Ούτε και δουλειά, φυσικά.


Να θυμίσω (πάλι) την Πειραϊκή-Πατραϊκή και την Πιρέλι στην Πάτρα. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας άνθρωπος που να μην ομολογεί/παραδέχεται ότι αυτές οι δύο βιομηχανίες έκλεισαν εξαιτίας των συνδικαλιστών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά που αγγίζω το θέμα, ωστόσο για το θέμα των απεργιών θα ήθελα να πω το εξής: *όποιον* Περαματιώτη κι αν ρωτήσετε, θα σας πει ότι η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη του Περάματος πλέον έχει νεκρώσει. Θα σας πει επίσης ότι έχει νεκρώσει γιατί τα εκεί συνδικάτα υποκινούσαν διαρκώς απεργίες, με αποτέλεσμα οι εργαζόμενοι να περιμένουν πώς και πώς πότε θα μπει πλοίο για επισκευές για να κάνουν απεργία με σκοπό να εκβιάσουν τους πλοιοκτήτες σε διάφορες παραχωρήσεις. Αποτέλεσμα; Πλέον δεν υπάρχει εκεί εμπορικό πλοίο για δείγμα. Ούτε και δουλειά, φυσικά.


Την περασμένη εβδομάδα γνώρισα στην αίθουσα αναμονής του οδοντιάτρου μου (έχει συμβληθεί με διάφορες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες που του στέλνουν τα πληρώματά τους για θεραπείες) έναν μάγειρα σε ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο που θα ταξίδευε την επομένη για Κων/πολη. Μου είπε ακριβώς αυτό. Ότι το πλοίο είχε πάει για επισκευές στο Πέραμα, έπεσε σε απεργίες, και οι πλοιοκτήτης το πηγαίνει τώρα πια για επισκευές στην Τουρκία.


----------



## anef (May 3, 2010)

Οπότε κατά τη γνώμη σας, όποτε θίγονται συμφέροντα των εργαζόμενων αυτοί πρέπει απλώς να ανέχονται την κατάσταση και να προσεύχονται στο Θεό; Την απεργία πότε τη θεωρείτε κατάλληλο μέσο, μετά την απόλυση;

Μεσολάβησε το μήνυμα της Αλεξάνδρας, οπότε κατάλαβα κάθε πότε πρέπει να γίνονται απεργίες: πολύ σπάνια. Όταν ακούμε κάθε μέρα στα δελτία για λιτότητα, πάγωμα μισθών, άνοδο τιμών, ανεργία, αυτά είναι νορμάλ υποθέτω. Η μόνη παραφωνία είναι οι απεργίες.

@drsiebenmal: Το ότι ο πλοιοκτήτης έπεσε μια φορά σε απεργία και από κει και πέρα πηγαίνει το πλοίο στην Τουρκία δεν το πιστεύω με τίποτα. Προφανέστατα τα μεροκάματα στην Τουρκία τον συμφέρουν περισσότερο. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι οι Έλληνες εργάτες πρέπει να παίρνουν μεροκάματα Τουρκίας ή Κίνας ή ότι δεν πρέπει να απεργούν.


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2010)

@anef: Είναι ακριβώς έτσι όπως τα λέει ο drsiebenmal. *Μία *απεργία μπορεί να κοστίσει σε έναν πλοιοκτήτη μέχρι και *εκατομμύρια *ευρώ. Και την Τουρκία και την Κίνα και την Κορέα οι πλοιοκτήτες δεν τις προτιμούν, το κάθε άλλο: όλοι τους θα σου πουν ότι οι Έλληνες είναι σαφέστατα καλύτεροι τεχνίτες και καλύτεροι εργάτες. Ωστόσο, στις επισκευαστικές ζώνες επικρατεί αυτό ακριβώς που έγραψα και οι πλοιοκτήτες το φοβούνται. 

Και το ξέρω πολύ καλά, όχι επειδή μου το είπε ένας γνωστός μου. Γι' αυτό δεν έχει εμπορικό στόλο για επισκευές στο Σκαραμαγκά (όπου παρεμπιπτόντως συνήθως οι απεργοί *δεν επιτρέπουν* στους υπόλοιπους εργαζόμενους να μην απεργήσουν - δημοκρατία, ε; ), γι' αυτό δεν έχει εμπορικό στόλο για επισκευές στο Πέραμα, γι' αυτό δεν έχει εμπορικό στόλο για επισκευές στη Σύρο. Επειδή οι πλοιοκτήτες θέλουν να βγάζουν *λεφτά*, όχι να τα χάνουν επειδή οι διάφοροι το παίζουν εργατοπατέρες για να γίνουν μετά πολιτικοί (Ο αντινομάρχης Πειραιά Σταύρος Μαρκάτος ξεκίνησε από συνδικαλιστής στο Σκαραμαγκά, πχ).

Α, και τα μεροκάματα στα ναυπηγεία αγγίζουν τις εκατοντάδες ευρώ, είναι υψηλότερα και από της Γερμανίας, οπότε μην το ρίξουμε στο _Ο Γιακουμής, ένας κακόμοιρος εργάτης_. Αν αμφιβάλλεις για τα λεγόμενά μου, μια βόλτα στο Πέραμα θα σε πείσει.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

Γι' αυτό άνοιξα και νήμα για την «τιμή των όπλων». Αν οι απεργίες γίνουν για να δικαιολογήσουν κάποιοι το μισθό τους, έχει καλώς. Άντε να τελειώνουμε να πάμε παρακάτω. Αν είναι να γίνουν για να αλλάξει κάτι, ας ακούσουμε ποια είναι αυτή η πρόταση που μπορεί να γίνει πλειοψηφική. Αλλά καλύτερα να μη διέπεται από την ευφυΐα της πρότασης Τσίπρα για τη διεξαγωγή δημοψηφίσματος. Ας παρουσιάσει τις ρεαλιστικές προτάσεις του δημοψηφίσματος. Για ποιο πράγμα είμαστε διατεθειμένοι σαν λαός να χύσουμε αίμα και ιδρώτα. Αλλιώς, ας χρησιμοποιηθεί το όπλο / η απειλή της απεργίας για να εξασφαλίσουμε δεσμεύσεις από την κυβέρνηση, για τα μέτρα που θα ακολουθήσουν ώστε να φέρουν περισσότερη δικαιοσύνη και ανάπτυξη, μια αχτίδα ελπίδας. Οι απεργίες «όχι στα μέτρα» φέρνουν σκοτάδι απελπισίας. Γιατί νομίζω ότι μας πάνε στο πουθενά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2010)

anef said:


> @drsiebenmal: Το ότι ο πλοιοκτήτης έπεσε μια φορά σε απεργία και από κει και πέρα πηγαίνει το πλοίο στην Τουρκία δεν το πιστεύω με τίποτα. Προφανέστατα τα μεροκάματα στην Τουρκία τον συμφέρουν περισσότερο. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι οι Έλληνες εργάτες πρέπει να παίρνουν μεροκάματα Τουρκίας ή Κίνας ή ότι δεν πρέπει να απεργούν.



Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με το ότι κάποιος που έχει την επιλογή, από τη μία ψηλότερα μεροκάματα και απεργίες και από την άλλη χαμηλότερα μεροκάματα και πεφωτισμένη χούντα, θα προτιμήσει πιθανότατα την κουρτίνα δύο.

Θα ήθελα όμως να ξέρω το μυστικό με το οποίο κρατάνε (όσα κρατάνε και αυτοί...) τα ναυπηγεία τους, τα εργοστάσιά τους, τις επιχειρήσεις τους στις χώρες τους Άγγλοι, Γάλλοι, Γερμανοί και Σουηδοί. Δεν πείθομαι ότι τα μεροκάματα των δικών τους εργατών είναι χειρότερα από των δικών μας. Ούτε πείθομαι ότι εκείνοι οι βιομήχανοι και κεφαλαιοκράτες είναι πιο «πατριώτες» από τους δικούς μας, ούτε ότι αυτοσυγκρατούνται και αρκούνται σε λιγότερα κέρδη. Αυτό το μυστικό θέλω να ξέρω, αυτό να κατακτήσουμε σε πρώτο χρόνο.

Αν φταίνε διεφθαρμένοι γραφειοκράτες που κωλυσιεργούν, δόλιοι πολιτικοί που κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν για να εμποδίσουν «οχλούσες χρήσεις», άχρηστες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες που δεν μπορούν να δώσουν άδειες, κάθε λογής τρωκτικά που γυρνάνε με το χέρι απλωμένο αναζητώντας φακελάκια, αυτά θέλω να τα εξαφανίσουμε πρώτα, χτες αν είναι δυνατόν.

Στο μεταξύ πάντως, για πολλούς εργάτες η προοπτική δεν είναι η επιλογή μεταξύ ελληνικού ή τουρκικού μεροκάματου αλλά το καθόλου μεροκάματο. Κι εμένα με προβληματίζει ποια όπλα έχουν οι εργαζόμενοι να αμυνθούν ή και να επιτεθούν. Στο σκάκι λέμε πως «η απειλή είναι ισχυρότερη από την πραγματοποίησή της». Η απεργία είναι δυνατό όπλο, εφόσον κοστίζει σημαντικά και στον αντίπαλό σου. Αν δεν του κοστίζει (επειδή μπορεί να μεταφέρει αλλού τα κεφάλαιά του με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού και τα καράβια του με ένα τηλεφώνημα) υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να σου γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ.

Και πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι το κεφάλαιο διαθέτει σήμερα όπλα που κάνουν αυτή την αναμέτρηση πιο άνιση από κάθε άλλη φορά. Αντιμετωπίζει πχ η Lufthansa πριν τρεις μήνες προβλήματα με το ισχυρό συνδικάτο των πιλότων της; Αγοράζει την αυστριακή εταιρεία και δημιουργεί απεργοσπαστικό μηχανισμό με τα αεροπλάνα εκείνα. Ποια είναι η απάντηση; Μα δεν την ξέρω --και νομίζω ότι πουθενά στον πρώτο κόσμο δεν την γνωρίζουν τα συνδικάτα, και γι' αυτό η αμηχανία τους είναι εκκωφαντική. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στις κοινωνίες των δύο τρίτων είναι πολλοί πια που δεν έχουν να χάσουν απλώς τις αλυσίδες τους, αλλά και το υποθηκευμένο σπίτι και το αυτοκίνητό τους κι ένα σωρό άλλα καταναλωτικά και κοινωνικά αγαθά.

Όσο για μένα, έστω κι αν δεν έχω καν σπίτι για να το χάσω, πριν μπορέσω να ξανασταθώ κάτω από πανό, θα πρέπει να έχω και απαντήσεις. «Τα μέτρα δεν θα περάσουν, την κρίση να πληρώσει ο τάδε» δεν μου λύνουν την απορία: Αλλιώς, τι;


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

Προς το παρόν, η κυβέρνηση έστειλε κλιμάκιο στην Ινδία για να μελετήσει την περίπτωση του παρακάτω κυρίου:

*Man claims to have had no food or drink for 70 years*
Indian military scientists are studying an 82-year-old who claims he has not had any food or drink for 70 years.

Prahlad Jani is being held in isolation in a hospital in Ahmedabad, Gurjarat, where he is being closely monitored by India's defence research organization, who believe he may have a genuine quality which could help save lives.

He has now spent six days without food or water under strict observation and doctors say his body has not yet shown any adverse effects from hunger or dehydration.

Περισσότερα εδώ.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2010)

Και συγγνώμη που ξαναπαίρνω τον λόγο, αλλά είπαμε· ως σκακιστής, μου αρέσει να εξετάζω και τις πιθανές κινήσεις του αντιπάλου. Να τι θα έκανα λοιπόν εγώ αν ήμουν διοικητής π.χ. μιας μεγάλης γερμανικής τράπεζας, με 50-70 δις ελληνικά κουρελόχαρτα στο χαρτοφυλάκιό μου και η Ελλάδα μού έκανε στάση πληρωμών _πριν κάνει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια να με ξοφλήσει_:

Θα έπαιρνα τέσσερα-πέντε τηλεφωνήματα. Στην τάδε εταιρεία ιατροφαρμακευτικών, στη δείνα εταιρεία μηχανολογικών, στη χ εταιρεία λιανεμπορίου και στην ψ εταιρεία πυρομαχικών και θα τους ξεκαθάριζα ότι θα τους έκοβα κάθε γραμμή πίστωσης αν δεν σταματούσαν αμέσως να προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες στην Ελλάδα μέχρι να ρυθμιστεί φιλικά αυτό το μικρό θεματάκι που με απασχολεί. Και θα περίμενα να δω τα γκαζοζέν να κυκλοφορούν στην Αθήνα, την ιατρική να ασκείται με βότανα στα νοσοκομεία, το ηλεκτρικό να κόβεται επί ώρες λόγω έλλειψης ανταλλακτικών, και τα τουρκικά πλοία να βολτάρουν στον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου. Και θα έπαιρνα και μερικούς άλλους φίλους μου τραπεζίτες να τους πω τι ωραία ιδέα είχα.

Και μετά θα υπαγόρευα στον ικέτη πρωθυπουργό που θα μου στέλνανε τους όρους μου με την ησυχία μου.

Και θα του χάριζα για αναμνηστικό της γνωριμίας μας μια όμορφη κορνίζα με το ρητό που έμαθα στην πιάτσα από μικρός:
*Τους τσαμπουκάδες εκεί που σε παίρνει*.


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2010)

Μια γνωστή μου άνοιξε φέτος τυροπιτάδικο. 2 μήνες την ταλαιπωρούσαν ο Δήμος, η Πολεοδομία και κυρίως η ΔΕΗ για να της επαυξήσει (έτσι μου είπε ότι το λένε) το ρεύμα από μονοφασικό σε τριφασικό. Στο μεταξύ αυτή πλήρωνε μισθώματα για το κλειστό μαγαζί. "Με διαλύσανε" μου είπε. Είχε σκοπό να βάλει υπάλληλο να το δουλεύει (η ίδια έχει άλλη δουλειά), δηλ. +1 θέση εργασίας, αλλά προς το παρόν, για να βγάλει τη χασούρα, το δουλεύει η ίδια, από τις 6.30 (ξυπνάει στις 5.00) ως τις 21.00-22.00. Α, και ο "αρμόδιος" της ΔΕΗ τής ζήτησε 500+200 ευρώ για να προχωρήσει η υπόθεση πιο γρήγορα. Δεν τους τα 'δωσε. Τελικά ήρθαν και της το έβαλαν Κυριακή, όταν τους απείλησε με αγωγή.

Φαντάζομαι να συμφωνούμε σε αυτό τουλάχιστον όλοι, δηλ. στη μείωση της διαφθοράς στο Δημόσιο. Μείωση της διαφθοράς στο Δημόσιο σημαίνει και μείωση της διαφθοράς στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Και καμιά περικοπή μισθών στο Δημόσιο δεν πρέπει να δικιολογεί μέσα μας τις περιπτώσεις διαφθοράς. Σε αυτό, ναι, έχω "πολιτισμική ενοχή". Κατά τα άλλα, η παγκόσμια κυριαρχία του διεθνοποιημένου κεφαλαίου και των τραπεζών μάς ξεπερνά σαν Ελλάδα, ας μη γελιόμαστε. Ό,τι χαλιναγωγήσεις υπάρξουν, αν υπάρξουν, και μακάρι να υπάρξουν, θα έρθουν από τις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες, από τις Μέκκες του καπιταλισμού, και ίσως τότε, αν είμαστε κι εμείς κάπως ψηλά στη λίστα των χωρών του κόσμου, να ωφεληθούμε κατά τι. Όπως δηλαδή ωφεληθήκαμε πολλαπλώς (οικονομικά και θεσμικά) από την είσοδό μας στην ΕΟΚ.

Ο συσχετισμός με τον Βενιζέλο του 1932, που έκανε ο Μαρκέτος, should not be taken lightly. Κι αυτός μπαρούφες λέει;

@anef:
1) Κράτος _και_ καλύτερο _και_ λιγότερο. Λιγότερο εκεί που είναι επιζήμιο για να είναι καλύτερο εκεί που είναι ωφέλιμο και απαραίτητο. Ένα (εξ ορισμού ταξικό) κράτος μπορεί να είναι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο αποδοτικό, να έχει καλύτερη ή χειρότερη διαχείριση. Γιατί υπάρχει μια λογική αντίφαση: αν δεν υπάρχει αταξικό κράτος, τότε γιατί κοπτόμεθα ορισμένοι αταξιστές για καλύτερο κράτος και για κοινωνικό κράτος; Το (ταξικό) κράτος πολλοί εμίσησαν, τις παροχές του ουδείς. Αν επομένως υπάρχει "καλή πλευρά του κράτους", επίτρεψέ μου να μιλώ για διαχείριση.
2) Καταπληκτική η εικόνα που σου 'ρθε με το πόδι και το θεολογικό επιχείρημα! Για σενάριο ταινίας μικρού μήκους ή μίνι διηγήματος! (Η κρίση γεννά ιδέες :) )


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> οι ξένες κυβερνήσεις και οι αγορές έδειξαν ότι δεν εμπιστεύονται πλέον τους Έλληνες. Οι ξένες κυβερνήσεις και οι αγορές μάς έστειλαν στη χειρότερη λύση, του ΔΝΤ. Αναδιαπραγμάτευση δεν μας συμφέρει όσο δεν μας εμπιστεύεται κανείς.




Πολύ σχετικό είναι αυτό. Το ότι δεν μας εμπιστεύεται κανείς. Τι στο καλό, έτσι ξαφνικά ξύπνησαν μια μέρα και συνειδητοποίησαν ότι η Ελλάδα είναι αναξιόπιστη; Δεν νομίζω. Και δεν έχει και λογική.


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2010)

anef said:


> Οπότε κατά τη γνώμη σας, όποτε θίγονται συμφέροντα των εργαζόμενων αυτοί πρέπει απλώς να ανέχονται την κατάσταση και να προσεύχονται στο Θεό; Την απεργία πότε τη θεωρείτε κατάλληλο μέσο, μετά την απόλυση;


Η κατάσταση με τις απεργίες στη μεταπολιτευτική Ελλάδα συνιστά τη λεγόμενη *κατάχρηση δικαιώματος* (Άρθρο 281 ΑΚ). Διότι όταν γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι (και κατ' αναλογία δείτε και αυτά που προαναφέρθηκαν για άλλες περιπτώσεις) τι γίνεται στον ΟΛΠ και τα Τελωνεία, με όλους να μην κάνουν απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ το οχτάωρο προκειμένου να δουλεύουν υπερωρίες και να αμείβονται με ασύλληπτα ποσά (κι όλα αυτά από τη δική μου τσέπη — χώρια τα λαδώματα από εταιρείες για να επιταχυνθεί ο δικός τους εκτελωνισμός) κι όποτε θέλουν να κάνουν απεργία και να νεκρώνουν ΣΚΟΠΙΜΑ όλη την αγορά και να ζημιώνονται υπερπολλαπλάσια άτομα και να κλείνουν δουλειές κι εκείνοι εκεί ανένδοτοι μέχρι να πετύχει ο εκβιασμός τους, τότε με τον τρόπο που διεκδικούν τα όποια αιτήματά τους (που, ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς: δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με εργατιές και άλλα σοσιαλιστικά — απλώς κυνηγάνε ν' αποκτήσουν κι άλλες μασέλες και κουτάλες, αφού τους παίρνει να εκβιάζουν) προκαλούν πολύ μεγαλύτερη βλάβη στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. Συνιστούν όλες αυτές οι προνομιούχες κάστες (δεν αναφέρομαι στους πραγματικά μη προνομιούχους, αλλά στους κεκτημενομανείς και τους στυγνούς εκβιαστές κεκτημενοπατέρες) τον πραγματικό εχθρό όχι μόνον της εργατικής τάξης, αλλά και της ίδιας της κοινωνικής συνοχής καθότι κατακουρελιάζουν τον κοινωνικό ιστό με τα καμώματά τους. Παραβιάζουν και το γράμμα και το πνεύμα τού 281 ΑΚ: «Η άσκηση του δικαιώματος απαγορεύεται αν υπερβαίνει προφανώς τα όρια που επιβάλλουν [...] ο κοινωνικός ή οικονομικός σκοπός του δικαιώματος.» Φυσικά, με τα ερείσματα-βράχους που έχουν στο συνδισκανδαλιστικό προσκίνημα, έχουν την απόλυτη ασυλία. Μπορούν να κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν, να καταστρέφουν όσους θέλουν (π.χ. γονείς που δεν έχουν λεφτά να πληρώνουν το παιδί τους για τα χαμένα εξάμηνα στο Δημοκρίτειο ή την Κρήτη ή τα Γιάννενα — διότι οι μη έχοντες είναι αυτοί που στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους σε επαρχιακά ΑΕΙ και δεν μπορούν να τα φέρουν με μετεγγραφή ποτέ), να εκβιάζουν κάνοντας χρήση τού δημόσιου ρόλου τους (π.χ. εφοριακοί, νομαρχιακοί υπάλληλοι) όποιον βρίσκεται σε ανάγκη ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΓΓΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Όταν δω συνδικαλιστές να αγωνίζονται έμπρακτα κι αποτελεσματικά για "καθαρά χέρια" στον χώρο τους, να πετάτε πρώτοι εκείνοι με κλοτσιές τούς επίορκους, τότε θα κατέβω μαζί τους στους δρόμους. Αλλά, όσο επιμένουν στο "μην αγγίζετε ημάς, μην κρίνετε ημάς — απλώς δώστε για να μην μπαίνετε σε περιπέτειες" (λογική ταυτόσημη με τη λεγόμενη "προστασία" που προσφέρει η Μαφία και άλλα ευαγή ιδρύματα), και όσο συνεχίζουν να με ζημιώνουν προσωπικά (ως τρίτον, όχι ως τον εργοδότη εναντίον του οποίου ντεμέκ αγωνίζονται), τόσο θα με βρίσκουν απέναντί τους. Και, σε κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, θυμάσαι τι παναπεί ριγκανάτο...


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2010)

Βρε κορίτσια, τα της εκπαίδευσης δεν ανήκουν στο οικείο νήμα; :)


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ο συσχετισμός με τον Βενιζέλο του 1932, που έκανε ο Μαρκέτος, should not be taken lightly. Κι αυτός μπαρούφες λέει;


Ο συσχετισμός με τον Βενιζέλο ή ο συσχετισμός με τις Βαλτικές χώρες, εμένα δεν με βοηθάει, γιατί δεν ξέρω αρκετά για εκείνες τις περιστάσεις για να κάνω μια σύγκριση από την οποία θα προκύψουν χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ωστόσο ότι οι δανειστές μας ήθελαν να μας βάλουν τα δυο πόδια σ' ένα παπούτσι για να διορθώσουμε μια κατάσταση που δεν πήγαινε άλλο. Ακόμα κι αν άνοιγαν όλοι οι κλέφτες και οι φοροκλέφτες τα πουγγιά τους για να αγοράσουν χωρίς τόκο τα ομόλογα του ελληνικού δημοσίου να μη μας τα τρώνε οι τοκογλύφοι και να μη βγαίνουμε στη ζητιανιά, προφανώς δεν θα λυνόταν το πρόβλημα σε μόνιμη βάση.

(@Ambrose: Τα άλματα του χρέους μέσα στο 2009, οι συνεχείς άνοδοι των ασφαλίστρων κινδύνου, ελληνιστί σπρεντς, το ότι στέκονταν όλοι και μας έδειχναν το δρόμο στο ΔΝΤ, είναι όλα δείγματα εμπιστοσύνης, υποθέτω.)


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Και, σε κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, θυμάσαι τι παναπεί ριγκανάτο...


Απ' ό,τι βλέπω στο ριγκανάτο, στις ΗΠΑ ισχύει ό,τι και στη Γερμανία; απαγορεύεται η απεργία στους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους; Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να μάθουμε με ποιους άλλους τρόπους διεκδικούν τα αιτήματά τους οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι σ' αυτές τις χώρες χωρίς να απεργούν. Σίγουρα, η απεργία όταν ξέρεις ότι δεν κινδυνεύεις να απολυθείς είναι ελαφρώς τζάμπα μαγκιά, όχι τόσο απέναντι στον εργοδότη-κράτος όσο σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους εργαζόμενους. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε στην Ελλάδα απεργίες και συνδικάτα υπάρχουν πια κυρίως στις ΔΕΚΟ και στο Δημόσιο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> (@Ambrose: Τα άλματα του χρέους μέσα στο 2009, οι συνεχείς άνοδοι των ασφαλίστρων κινδύνου, ελληνιστί σπρεντς, το ότι στέκονταν όλοι και μας έδειχναν το δρόμο στο ΔΝΤ, είναι όλα δείγματα εμπιστοσύνης, υποθέτω.)



Ή τζόγου... Όπως το δει κανείς... :) Τα περί κερδοσκόπων του πρωθυπουργού δεν είναι άλλο ένα επικοινωνιακό τρικ. Την παγκόσμια οικονομική κρίση ποιος την δημιούργησε, αλήθεια; Και γιατί ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα τους έχει ανοίξει πόλεμο (ή μάλλον αυτοί σε αυτόν);


----------



## anef (May 3, 2010)

@ Costas : ο λόγος που, ενώ καμιά απολύτως συμπάθεια δεν έχω στο κράτος γενικά, το υπερασπίζομαι τώρα δεν οφείλεται σε διχασμό προσωπικότητας (μάλλον :) ). Λιγότερο κράτος στη βαρετή Σκανδιναβία ή σε μια φανταστική Δανία του νότου (ή Δανία Νου Τότου; ) μπορεί να μην έκανε μεγάλη ζημιά, λιγότερο κράτος στην Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή θα πλήξει κτγμ τους χαμηλόμισθους, τους άνεργους, όσους δεν έχουν περίθαλψη, όσους είναι πραγματικά φτωχοί κλπ. Οι ΗΠΑ είναι πολύ καλό παράδειγμα λιγότερου κράτους. Κι επειδή πολλές ιστορίες είπαμε, ας πούμε άλλη μία: πρόσφατα φίλος πήρε ταξί από το σπίτι του στην Ουάσιγκτον για το αεροδρόμιο. Ο ταξιτζής ήταν 92 χρονών και πήγαινε παντού με συνοδηγό τη γυναίκα του. Ο παππούς δεν είχε χρήματα για την ασφάλιση υγείας του. 

Φυσικά και τίποτα δεν δικαιολογεί μέσα μου τη διαφθορά στο δημόσιο, αυτό έλειπε. Όμως, άλλο «καταπολεμώ τη διαφθορά στο δημόσιο» και άλλο «για την κρίση φταίει το δημόσιο». Αυτό το θεωρώ άκρως παραπλανητικό και, όταν προέρχεται από επίσημα χείλη, άκρως υποκριτικό. Θεωρώ επίσης ότι δημιουργεί χάσμα ανάμεσα στους εργαζόμενους με αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι αποτελεσματική η αντίδρασή τους. Κατά τα άλλα, κάτω το κράτος, θα κατηγορηθώ όμως για οπαδός μη ρεαλιστικής ουτοπίας (με ορολογία Τσίμα, βλ. παραπάνω).

@Zazula: επειδή λοιπόν κάποιοι είναι έτσι όπως τους περιγράφεις, αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλες οι απεργίες έχουν τέτοιους στόχους; Και ξαναρωτάω, γιατί σε άλλες περιπτώσεις ζητάτε συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις: η πρόταση εδώ ποια είναι; Τι πρέπει να κάνει αυτός που χάνει τη δουλειά του και δεν ξέρει πώς θα ζήσει αύριο; Να αυτοκτονήσει να τελειώνουμε;


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2010)

anef said:


> Όμως, άλλο «καταπολεμώ τη διαφθορά στο δημόσιο» και άλλο «για την κρίση φταίει το δημόσιο». Αυτό το θεωρώ άκρως παραπλανητικό και, όταν προέρχεται από επίσημα χείλη, άκρως υποκριτικό.


Ποιο επίσημο αχείλι το είπε αυτό;


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2010)

Ο φίλος μου (βλ. παραπάνω) μου έγραψε το εξής:

Je suis en train de lire (depuis longtemps, par morceaux) VERBATIM de Jacques ATTALI. Mai 89: l'Allemagne, Kohl, renonce à une harmonisation fiscale à laquelle croyait la France, Mitterrand. C'est, je crois, un tournant dans la "construction/destruction" européenne. Il y aura l'unité monétaire, c'est tout, et les traités que tu connais. En réalité, c'est la position anglo-saxonne qui l'a emporté.

Το καταθέτω εδώ σαν τροφή για σκέψη, ειδικά αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι για το γεγονός ή αν έχει διαβάσει το βιβλίο.


----------



## anef (May 4, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ποιο επίσημο αχείλι το είπε αυτό;



Το έχω ακούσει τόσες φορές που χάνω το λογαριασμό. Πιο πρόσφατη είναι αυτή η δήλωση Παπανδρέου. Για την κρίση φταίει η διαφθορά στο δημόσιο (αυτός δεν ήξερε όταν ήταν στην εξουσία, μελετούσε: γι' αυτό λέω ότι είναι υποκριτικό). Η κρίση στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι μέρος παγκόσμιας κρίσης, δεν φταίει ο ιδιωτικός τομέας και τα μεγάλα του αφεντικά ή οι τράπεζες, ούτε ότι με τους μικροσκοπικούς μισθούς όλος ο κόσμος δανειζόταν για χρόνια, η κρίση δεν έχει συστημικά χαρακτηριστικά. Αν πατάξουμε τις πελατειακές σχέσεις, δε θα 'χουμε κρίση. Και μετά ξύπνησε (στην Ιρλανδία, αίφνης).


----------



## Costas (May 4, 2010)

Μάλιστα. Ανοησίες. Σύμφωνα με τον Krugman (βλ. παραπάνω), εν μέρει μόνο ισχύει αυτό για την Ελλάδα, πολύ λιγότερο για την Πορτογαλία και καθόλου για την Ισπανία. Ωστόσο, αν ο ΓΑΠ κάνει ενάντια στη διαφθορά τα μισά απ' αυτά που εξάγγειλε εκείνο το βράδυ μπροστά σ' ένα αρκούντως διεφθαρμένο ακροατήριο, θα είναι --για μένα-- άξιος ο μισθός του. Γιατί, αν η κρίση είναι κυρίως διεθνής, τότε είναι σαφές ότι η ανίσχυρη και καρυδότσουφλη Ελλάδα δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα για να την αποτρέψει. Αντιθέτως, κάτι μπορεί να κάνει σε σχέση με την ενδημική της διαφθορά. Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, μπορούν οι μη διεφθαρμένοι Έλληνες να πιέσουν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.

Να και μια πρόταση από το ΚΚΕ: κατάργηση της ειδικής βουλευτικής σύνταξης και των δήθεν υπερωριών των βουλευτών για συμμετοχή σε επιτροπές κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2010)

Costas said:


> Βρε κορίτσια, τα της εκπαίδευσης δεν ανήκουν στο οικείο νήμα; :)


Δίκιο έχεις και μεταφέρονται πάραυτα, εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2010)

Costas said:


> Σίγουρα, η απεργία όταν ξέρεις ότι δεν κινδυνεύεις να απολυθείς είναι ελαφρώς τζάμπα μαγκιά, όχι τόσο απέναντι στον εργοδότη-κράτος όσο σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους εργαζόμενους. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε στην Ελλάδα απεργίες και συνδικάτα υπάρχουν πια κυρίως στις ΔΕΚΟ και στο Δημόσιο.


Πες τα, χρυσόστομε. Αυτό ήθελα να γράψω όλη μέρα χτες, αλλά πιάστηκα με τη δουλειά και το ξέχασα. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να κάνεις απεργία, ακόμα και διαρκείας, όταν το μόνο που χάνεις είναι μερικά μεροκάματα, αλλά ξέρεις ότι δεν κρέμεται από πάνω σου η δαμόκλεια σπάθη της απόλυσης. Γι' αυτό, όταν η απεργία είναι μόνο της ΓΣΕΕ, πας σε μαγαζιά και εταιρείες και δουλεύουν όλοι κανονικά, ενώ όταν είναι της ΑΔΕΔΥ ή των γιατρών του ΕΣΥ, νεκρώνουν οι υπηρεσίες και τα νοσοκομεία.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 4, 2010)

Άντε και στα δικά μας...

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=12336&subid=2&pubid=28179149


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2010)

Το γεγονός ότι ο Παπανδρέου είπε ότι φταίει το δημόσιο για την κρίση, δεν πρέπει να ερμηνεύεται κυριολεκτικά, αλλά μόνο πολιτικά. Το ζητούμενο εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό είναι η ελάφρυνση του δημοσίου, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε. Η κρίση προσφέρει μια μοναδική ευκαιρία για να γίνει αυτό και να νομιμοποιηθεί κατά κάποιο τρόπο στα μάτια των ψηφοφόρων. Αυτό είναι το νόημα της δήλωσης και σε αυτό με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Και μακάρι να γίνει και σύντομα (αν όχι με απολύσεις, τουλάχιστον με μετατάξεις και γενικότερη αναδιάρθρωση, βλ. π.χ. Καλλικράτης στον οποίο κάποιοι συμπολίτες μας αντιδρούν σθεναρά).


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2010)

Και μια πρόσφατη συνέντευξη του Κάιζερ:

Δ: Εν τω μεταξύ, η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, το ΔΝΤ και η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα συνεδριάζουν στην Αθήνα για να απεργαστούν τους όρους αυτού του πακέτου βοήθειας. Τι μπορεί να περιμένει ο ελληνικός λαός;

Max Keiser: Δεινά.
Δ: Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο σαφής;

Max Keiser: Οι Έλληνες θα χάσουν τον έλεγχο των κερδοφόρων στοιχείων ενεργητικού της χώρας. Ήδη έχουν χάσει τον έλεγχο των τελών αεροδρομίων και των λαχειοφόρων αγορών. Στο μέλλον θα χάσουν τον έλεγχο των λιμανιών και των πόρων που θα επενδύονταν στην τουριστική δραστηριότητα. Όλα αυτά τα χρήματα θα καταλήξουν σε τράπεζες της Wall Street. Ουσιαστικά οι Έλληνες θα πουλήσουν την αγελάδα και στη συνέχεια θα αρχίσουν να αγοράζουν το γάλα της. Αυτό είναι που η Wall Street αποκαλεί «στρατηγική»: να καταφέρνουν μια χώρα να τους πουλήσει την αγελάδα της και έπειτα να την αναγκάζουν να αγοράζει το γάλα της. Η Wall Street θέλει και αναγκάζει τους Έλληνες να της πουλήσουν τα «πετράδια του στέμματος» της ελληνικής οικονομίας, για να τους αναγκάσει αργότερα να τα αγοράσουν σε πολύ υψηλότερη τιμή. Θα σου πω ακριβώς τι πρόκειται να γίνει. Σε πέντε χρόνια θα δείτε το ισχυρότερο 1/10 του 1% του πληθυσμού της Ελλάδας να ελέγχει το 99% του πλούτου της χώρας. Το ασθενέστερο 99% + του πληθυσμού θα ζει μέσα στην απόλυτη φτώχεια. Κάπως σαν την Σαουδική Αραβία.


----------



## Elsa (May 4, 2010)

Count Baltar said:


> Άντε και στα δικά μας...
> http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=12336&subid=2&pubid=28179149



Στα πλαίσια του διαίρει (τους εργαζόμενους) και βασίλευε, θα το κάνει και αυτό και ας προβληματίζεται τάχα μου:

 _«Aπόφαση για το θέμα αυτό δεν έχει ληφθεί, καθώς υπάρχει προβληματισμός στο οικονομικό επιτελείο, αφού μία νέα επιβολή έκτακτης εισφοράς σε όλους εκείνους που δήλωσαν τα πραγματικά τους εισοδήματα, τους πλήττει για μία ακόμη φορά, ενώ αφήνει στο απυρόβλητο όλους εκείνους που συστηματικά φοροδιαφεύγουν. Aξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι 7 στους 10 ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, δηλώνουν εισοδήματα «φτώχειας» κάτω από 10.000 ευρώ, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχουν στην κατοχή τους μεγάλες και πολυτελείς κατοικίες, καθώς και ακριβά αυτοκίνητα.» _

Δηλαδή, για να πούμε μια ακόμα ιστορία, εγώ ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας (οιονεί μισθωτή) με 20 χρόνια «συνεργασία» σε μελετητική εταιρεία, παίρνω αύριο τα παπούτσια στο χέρι (για να μην αισχρολογήσω) χωρίς αποζημίωση (και βέβαια μένω χωρίς ασφάλιση και χωρίς ταμείο ανεργίας) και έρχεται μετά η εφορία και μου ζητάει από πάνω 10% στα ήδη φορολογηθέντα εισοδήματα που έκανα το λάθος να δηλώσω για το 2009! 
Γιατί είναι τόσο δύσκολο να βρει «τους 7 στους 10» και να τα πάρει; Και μάλιστα όχι μόνο για πέρσι, αλλά αναδρομικά, από τότε που τα κλέβουν;


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2010)

Elsa said:


> _«Aπόφαση για το θέμα αυτό δεν έχει ληφθεί, καθώς υπάρχει προβληματισμός στο  οικονομικό επιτελείο, αφού μία νέα επιβολή έκτακτης εισφοράς σε όλους εκείνους που δήλωσαν τα πραγματικά τους εισοδήματα, τους πλήττει για μία ακόμη φορά, ενώ αφήνει στο απυρόβλητο όλους εκείνους που συστηματικά φοροδιαφεύγουν. Aξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι 7 στους 10 ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, δηλώνουν εισοδήματα «φτώχειας» κάτω από 10.000 ευρώ, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχουν στην κατοχή τους μεγάλες και πολυτελείς κατοικίες, καθώς και ακριβά αυτοκίνητα.» _


Αυτή είναι μια από τις πιο απαίσιες συνέπειες της διαφθοράς στο δημόσιο, που δεν "αφήνει" τόσα χρόνια τους εφοριακούς ν' ανακαλύψουν τους φοροφυγάδες. Οι ειλικρινείς φορολογούμενοι πληρώνουν και ξαναπληρώνουν με βάση αυτά που δήλωσαν, ενώ οι κλέφτες και ψεύτες ανταμείβονται ξανά και ξανά.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2010)

Όπως κάθε Δευτέρα, έτσι και χτες ξέχασα να παρακολουθήσω τους Νέους Φακέλους στο Σκάι, οπότε θα τρέχω να βρω γιουτιουμπάκια μετά (έτσι είδα και τον Βγενόπουλο). Χτες είχε και τον Προβόπουλο, όπως διαβάζω εδώ. Συγκρατώ:

Όπως υποστήριξε ο κεντρικός τραπεζίτης, εν μέσω προεκλογικής περιόδου είχε προειδοποιήσει τον νυν και τον πρώην πρωθυπουργό ότι το έλλειμμα βρισκόταν στο 8% και ότι εάν δεν λαμβάνονταν άμεσα και αποφασιστικά μέτρα, στο τέλος του χρόνου θα έφτανε ή ίσως και θα ξεπερνούσε το 12%. [...]

«Τα προβλήματα έρχονται από το παρελθόν επί σειρά ετών. Μάλιστα είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι από τότε που μπήκαμε στην ΟΝΕ καμία χρονιά δεν πετύχαμε τον στόχο του να είμαστε κάτω από το 3% πάντα ήταν καλές χρονιές αντικειμενικά με την έννοια ότι το εισόδημα αυξανότανε και λογικά βοηθούσε στο να μειώσουμε τα ελλείμματα» υπογράμμισε ο κ. Προβόπουλος.

«Τα νούμερα άρχιζαν να χειροτερεύουν δραστικά από το ‘08 και το ’09. Ξέφυγαν οι δημόσιες δαπάνες, είχαμε και υστέρηση στα έσοδα» επισήμανε ο επικεφαλής της ΤτΕ.

Ο κ. Προβόπουλος σημείωσε ότι από το 2001 έως το 2007 οι δαπάνες διογκώθηκαν κατά 7 ποσοστιαίες μονάδες ποσοστό πρωτοφανές, ενώ ταυτόχρονα συρρικνώθηκε το ΑΕΠ.

Αναφορικά με την κριτική για την ξαφνική παρουσίαση του δημοσιονομικού ελλείμματος στο 12,6% στους κοινοτικούς εταίρους, αντέτεινε ότι «το ψέμα έχει κοντά ποδάρια, και όταν θα φαίνονταν (σ.σ το έλλειμμα) οι συνέπειες θα ήταν πολύ χειρότερες. Δεν νοείται μεγάλη Ευρωπαϊκή χώρα να κρύβει αριθμούς».[...]

Για τα σενάρια περί αναδιάρθρωσης του χρέους που κυκλοφορούν στα διεθνή ΜΜΕ ανέφερε ότι τυχόν αναδιάρθρωση του χρέους θα είναι εγκληματική. Αν πούμε ότι σας χρωστάμε 100 θα σας δώσουμε 50 ουδείς θα μας εμπιστευτεί επί σειρά ετών, θα καταβαραθρωθούμε στις αγορές» δήλωσε χαρακτηριστικά.

Αναφορικά με το ενδεχόμενο εξόδου από την Ευρωζώνη, ο επικεφαλής της Τραπέζης της Ελλάδος είπε ότι «εάν μπορούσε κάποιος να διανοηθεί ότι η Ελλάδα, βγαίνει έξω, μπαίνει στο χώρο του φρενοκομείου». «Αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι το δικό της το καινούριο νόμισμα θα είχε μια ισοτιμία με τα σκληρά νομίσματα στο νέο περιβάλλον , σε εξαιρετικά χαμηλά επίπεδα. Και οι υποτιμήσεις θα ήταν απανωτές και τα επιτόκια θα ήταν σε διψήφια επίπεδα. Όπως τα είχαμε ζήσει στην δεκαετία του ’80 (...) μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε ότι θα γίνει επένδυση με ένα 30 % και σε ένα βέβαιο περιβάλλον συναλλαγματικών υποτιμήσεων και πλήρους αβεβαιότητας;» διερωτήθηκε.​
Α, ναι, και όπως θα ακούσατε, η επανάσταση στην Ευρώπη θα έχει αρχίσει από την Ακρόπολη.


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2010)

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε με ένα άνθρωπο, ο οποίος φέρεται να κερδίζει ανερυθρίαστα τουλάχιστον τα διπλάσια από τον Αμερικάνο ομόλογό του εις βάρος των Ελλήνων φορολογουμένων. Μεταξύ άλλων, στάση πληρωμών και αναδιαπράγματευση του χρέους έχουν κάνει πολλές χώρες, χωρίς ακριβώς να χάσουν την εμπιστοσύνη των αγορών. Οι αγορές δεν λειτουργούν έτσι και σίγουρα όχι με συναισθηματικά κριτήρια.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2010)

Count Baltar said:


> Άντε και στα δικά μας...
> http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=12336&subid=2&pubid=28179149



Αυτό, για να ηρεμήσει ο Κόμης. Και όχι μόνο. Αλλά προσωρινά. Γιατί, σε βροχή μετεωριτών, δεν ξέρεις ποτέ από πού θα σε βρει.

Τη διαβεβαίωση ότι δεν θα επιβληθεί έκτακτη εισφορά στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες έδωσε ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος, Γιώργος Πεταλωτής, στη διάρκεια της ενημέρωσης των πολιτικών συντακτών. Ο ίδιος είπε ότι υπήρξαν σκέψεις, ωστόσο, δεν υιοθετούνται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2010)

Count Baltar said:


> Άντε και στα δικά μας...
> 
> http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=12336&subid=2&pubid=28179149



Δεν υιοθετείται η πρόταση για έκτακτη εισφορά των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών

Τη διαβεβαίωση ότι δεν θα επιβληθεί έκτακτη εισφορά στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες έδωσε ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος, Γιώργος Πεταλωτής, στη διάρκεια της ενημέρωσης των πολιτικών συντακτών. Ο ίδιος είπε ότι υπήρξαν σκέψεις, ωστόσο, δεν υιοθετούνται.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2010)

Κατάλαβα. Τα καλά νέα θα τα λέμε δύο φορές στο εξής. Να χορταίαιαινουμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2010)

Μπα, μάλλον ανεβάζαμε ταυτόχρονα γιατί το δικό μου έμεινε στον αέρα και περίμενε... και καθόοοοταν... (και δεν βρίσκω και το σχετικό βιντεάκι) :)


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2010)

Έκαμαν την αρχή με τους γέροντες. Το μέτρο του πολιτισμού μιας κοινωνίας ορίζεται από τον τρόπο που φέρεται στους γέροντες, τους βετεράνους, τους πατεράδες και τις μανάδες μας.

Ακόμα κι εκ Θεού αυτή είναι η πρώτη εντολή -τίμα τους γονέους σου, ενώ στους αρχαίους Έλληνες, στο προγονικό, η ασέβεια στους γέροντες ήταν απ' τις πιο ιταμές ατιμίες.​
Μέσα στην κρίση του μελοδράματος, έπιασε και τα θεολογικά ο Στάθης σήμερα στην «Ε». Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αποκλειστική πληροφορία από το Θεό ότι το «Τίμα τους γονέους σου» πήγαινε για πρώτη εντολή, αλλά ο Μωυσής πρέπει να έκανε κάποια λαθροχειρία και την κατέβασε στην πέμπτη θέση, αφού βέβαια οι πρώτες τέσσερις είναι όλες για την αφεντιά του (το Θεό).

(Πού να δείτε πώς θα μας τιμούν τα δικά μας τα παιδιά. Μια ζωή θα μας βρίζουν για τα χάλια που τους αφήνουμε.)

Σκίζει πάντως η σημερινή γελοιογραφία του Στάθη:


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αποκλειστική πληροφορία από το Θεό ότι το «Τίμα τους γονέους σου» πήγαινε για πρώτη εντολή, αλλά ο Μωυσής πρέπει να έκανε κάποια λαθροχειρία και την κατέβασε στην πέμπτη θέση, αφού βέβαια οι πρώτες τέσσερις είναι όλες για την αφεντιά του (το Θεό).


To αξιοσημείωτο πάντως είναι ότι η εντολή για τους γονέους είναι η μοναδική από τις δέκα η οποία έχει ξεκάθαρο τυράκι αντάλλαγμα (όλες οι υπόλοιπες είναι ξεκάθαρα κάνε τούτο ή μη διανοηθείς εκείνο, με απειλές —όχι υποσχέσεις για ανταλλάγματα— στη 2η & στην 3η): «ἵνα εὖ σοι γένηται, καὶ ἵνα μακροχρόνιος γένῃ ἐπὶ τῆς γῆς τῆς ἀγαθῆς, ἧς Κύριος ὁ Θεός σου δίδωσί σοι». Ακόμη κι ο Θεός ξέρει πόσο δύσκολο είναι να ακολουθήσεις αυτή την εντολή, φαίνεται, γι' αυτό και μοιράζει αβέρτα υποσχέσεις αν τα καταφέρεις.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2010)

Από τότε μπαίνει με σιγουριά στη ζωή μας το καρότο και το μαστίγιο, βασική αρχή της χρηστής και αποδοτικής διαχείρισης, που όμως έχουν λησμονήσει οι σημερινοί διαχειριστές. (ΟΚ, ρε παιδιά, το είδαμε το μαστίγιο! Από καροτάκι πώς πάμε;)


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2010)

Ούτε η Μαντόνα να 'τανε με τόσες μεταμφιέσεις. 






Αλήθεια, πώς και το ξεχάσανε τόσο γρήγορα το ζήτημα των γερμανικών αποζημιώσεων; Κρίμα δεν είναι να σκλαβωνόμαστε στη Μέρκελ και το ΔΝΤ, όταν οι αποζημιώσεις που οφείλει θα μας ξελάσπωναν άνετα;


----------



## Costas (May 4, 2010)

Να, άλλο ένα σκανδαλάκι πριν πάμε για ύπνο:

Θέμα: Σιδηροδρομική γραμμή Κρυονέρι-Μεσολόγγι-Αγρίνιο



Η σιδηροδρομική γραμμή Κρυονέρι-Μεσολόγγι-Αγρίνιο στην περιφέρεια Δυτικής Ελλάδας λειτούργησε από το 1888 μέχρι το 1970. Μετά από μια πρώτη προσπάθεια το 1997, το 2002 ξεκίνησε η ανακατασκευή της, ως μετρικής γραμμής στον ίδιο διάδρομο, με ευρωπαϊκή συγχρηματοδότηση από το Γ’ Κοινοτικό Πλαίσιο Στήριξης. Στις αρχές του 2004 η βασική υποδομή πλησίαζε στην ολοκλήρωσή της, στη συνέχεια όμως το έργο εγκαταλείφθηκε και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει λειτουργήσει.

Τοπικοί φορείς της Κοινωνίας των Πολιτών, όπως ο Όμιλος Φίλων Σιδηροδρόμου Δυτικής Στερεάς «Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης», καταγγέλλουν (1) ότι ο αρμόδιος για το έργο Οργανισμός Σιδηροδρόμων Ελλάδος έχει αποσύρει από την περιοχή της γραμμής όλο του το τροχαίο υπηρεσιακό υλικό και έχει διακόψει κάθε του δραστηριότητα, ενώ η έλλειψη φύλαξης διευκολύνει φθορές και καταπατήσεις στη νεοκατασκευασθείσα γραμμή. Πρόσφατη καταγγελία (2) αναφέρει μάλιστα ότι το 2009 ο Οργανισμός Σιδηροδρόμων Ελλάδος αποξήλωσε από το συγκεκριμένο έργο τους αυτόματους μηχανισμούς ισόπεδων διαβάσεων που είχαν ήδη εγκατασταθεί, προκειμένου να τους τοποθετήσει σε άλλα σημεία του δικτύου του.

Ερωτάται η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή:

* Έχει ενημερωθεί από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση για την προφανή πρόθεσή της να μην ολοκληρωθεί και να μη λειτουργήσει η συγκεκριμένη σιδηροδρομική γραμμή παρά τις αντίθετες ανειλημμένες υποχρεώσεις της Ελλάδας;
* Δεδομένου ότι το έργο έχει συγχρηματοδοτηθεί από ευρωπαϊκούς πόρους, σκοπεύει να ζητήσει από την Ελλάδα την επιστροφή χρημάτων που έχουν ήδη εκταμιευθεί για την κατασκευή του;
* Είναι συμβατή με τους κανονισμούς των Ταμείων Συνοχής η αποξήλωση και χρήση σε άλλα σιδηροδρομικά δίκτυα, υλικών που περιλαμβάνονταν στη συγχρηματοδότηση του συγκεκριμένου έργου;


----------



## Elsa (May 5, 2010)

Μιας και ανέφερες τον πολύπαθο και καταχρεωμένο ΟΣΕ, μην ξεχνάμε το σκάνδαλο με τα «μαύρα βαγόνια» που ήταν και η αιτία του ατυχήματος στο Μπράλο πριν 2 χρόνια.

Όσο για το Δανίκα... τι τραβάνε κι αυτοί οι καημένοι οι πρώην αριστεροί! Να μην μπορεί να ευχαριστηθεί τόσον καιρό το παντεσπάνι του από τις ενοχές... Ευτυχώς όμως, τώρα θα τις ξεπλύνει στην κολυμπήθρα της κρίσης και θα ξαναγεννηθεί αγνός κι αμόλυντος!


----------



## Costas (May 5, 2010)

Καθ' έξιν και κατ' επάγγελμα μπουρδολόγος...


----------



## Ambrose (May 5, 2010)

Παρόλο που σαν κριτικό δεν τον έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση, οφείλω να παραδεχτώ ότι εμένα το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο μ' άρεσε. Πολύ. Καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί δεν θα άρεσε σε πολύ κόσμο.


----------



## somnambulist (May 5, 2010)

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα διπλή συνέντευξη

Κώστας Λαπαβίτσας

"Η συμμετοχή στην ΟΝΕ αποτέλεσε μόνο πηγή κακών για την ελληνική οικονομία και κοινωνία. Όπως ήδη εξήγησα, η ΟΝΕ είναι μηχανισμός γερμανικής κυριαρχίας, ένα σιδερένιο χέρι που συντρίβει τους ευρωπαϊκούς λαούς. Η έξοδος της Ελλάδας είναι απαραίτητη για να αναπνεύσει η οικονομία και η κοινωνία."

"Η παύση πληρωμών κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα γίνει, είτε το απαιτήσει η Αριστερά είτε όχι. Το πραγματικό ζητούμενο είναι να γίνει με όρους που θα θέσει η Αριστερά και το λαϊκό κίνημα, όχι με όρους της κυβέρνησης ή των δανειστών. Αυτό σημαίνει πρώτα πρώτα εθνικοποίηση των τραπεζών, διότι στην πράξη θα χρεοκοπήσουν μόλις γίνει η παύση πληρωμών, δεδομένου ότι κατέχουν μεγάλο όγκο χρεογράφων του ελληνικού Δημοσίου."
Σταύρος Τομπάζος

"Ουσιαστικά η παρούσα κρίση είναι η διαδικασία εξόφλησης των ποσοστών μεγέθυνσης του ΑΕΠ που το οικονομικό παρελθόν «δανείστηκε» από το οικονομικό μέλλον."

"Για να εκφραστούμε απλά: Μια άλλη Ευρώπη είναι εφικτή, ενώ μια άλλη Ελλάδα δεν είναι. Ο ταξικός αγώνας, όπως και ο πολιτικός, παραμένουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό εγκλωβισμένοι στο εθνικό πλαίσιο, ενώ τα πράγματα διαμορφώνονται σε ένα ευρύτερο επίπεδο, ηπειρωτικό και παγκόσμιο."

Ερώτηση: Η καπιταλιστική κρίση διαρκεί. Εκτιμάτε ότι η διαφαινόμενη ανάκαμψη από την ύφεση του 2009 μπορεί να προδιαγράφει μια τροχιά εξόδου απ’ αυτήν; 
ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΤΟΜΠΑΖΟΣ
Η απάντηση είναι αρνητική. Δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια απλή ύφεση ή με μια κρίση περιοδικού χαρακτήρα. Δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε ούτε με μια απλή κρίση του χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος που έχει επιπτώσεις στη λεγόμενη πραγματική οικονομία. Ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι οι νομισματικές αρχές, οι κεντρικές τράπεζες και τα κράτη επιτύχουν μιαν αποτελεσματική ρύθμιση του χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος, και πάλιν δεν θα έπρεπε να αναμένει κανείς μια νέα, μακροχρόνια περίοδο οικονομικής άνθησης.

Όλο το κείμενο εδώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2010)

> "Η παύση πληρωμών κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα γίνει, είτε το απαιτήσει η Αριστερά είτε όχι. Το πραγματικό ζητούμενο είναι να γίνει με όρους που θα θέσει η Αριστερά και το λαϊκό κίνημα, όχι με όρους της κυβέρνησης ή των δανειστών. Αυτό σημαίνει πρώτα πρώτα εθνικοποίηση των τραπεζών, διότι στην πράξη θα χρεοκοπήσουν μόλις γίνει η παύση πληρωμών, δεδομένου ότι κατέχουν μεγάλο όγκο χρεογράφων του ελληνικού Δημοσίου."



Αυτή και μόνο η πρόταση που χρωμάτισα (που είναι σωστή και είναι αυτό ακριβώς που θα συμβεί αν η Ελλάδα κηρύξει στάση πληρωμών και χρεοκοπία· την ίδια τύχη θα έχουν και τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία που κατέχουν ανάλογα μεγάλο όγκο χρεογράφων του ελληνικού Δημοσίου) περιγράφει και τις ανυπέρβλητες κτγμ δυσκολίες να εφαρμοστεί πρoτού συμβούν προηγουμένως *πολλά* πράγματα --κανένα τους ευχάριστο.

Επειδή κανένας δεν δείχνει να μπορεί να την συνοδέψει με αξιόπιστα αριθμητικά στοιχεία και ποσοστά (τίνος λεφτά υπάρχουν στις τράπεζες και πού), το μόνο που μπορεί να γνωρίζει με βεβαιότητα όποιος την διαβάζει είναι το πόσα *δικά του χρήματα ή υποθηκευμένα ακίνητα ή εμπράγματα δάνεια* θα εθνικοποιηθούν από το αξιόπιστο ελληνικό δημόσιο για να τα διαχειριστεί η αξιόπιστη ελληνική γραφειοκρατία. Αργά ή γρήγορα λοιπόν (ελπίζω γρήγορα) όλη η ελληνική κοινωνία θα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι αυτή είναι η εναλλακτική, και θα πορευτεί αναλόγως.

Και ελπίζω η κοινωνία μας να συνειδητοποιήσει συλλογικά αυτό που γνωρίζει κάθε άνθρωπος που κάνει τα κουμάντα του και να μην φροντίσει να συμαζέψει μόνο τα άμεσα ελλείμματα και το χρέος και καθέναν υπεύθυνο γι' αυτά, αλλά, προσπαθώντας να διατηρήσει όσο γίνεται μεγαλύτερη δικαιοσύνη σε δύσκολους καιρούς, να βάλει στόχο, όπως κάνει καθένας μας για το σπιτικό του, να κλείνει κάθε χρονιά με ένα μικρό πλεόνασμα --για να εξαγοράσει σιγα σιγά το χρέος της. Γιατί εθνική ή ατομική ανεξαρτησία και περηφάνια και ζητιανιά μαζί δεν πάνε. Κι αυτό κάνουμε δεκαετίες τώρα, ατομικά και συλλογικά: Ζούμε με δανεικά: Δανεικά χρήματα, δανεικό χρόνο από τις επόμενες γενιές, δανεική ζωή από το φυσικό μας περιβάλλον.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2010)

Καλά τα λες, δόκτωρ... Έχουμε το θλιβερό προνόμιο να ερίζουν για το τι πρέπει να κάνουμε (π.χ. στάση πληρωμών ή όχι) οι οικονομολόγοι, που είναι ακριβώς αυτοί που ποτέ τους δεν έχουν καταφέρει να συνεννοηθούν ή να συμφωνήσουν μεταξύ τους για τίποτε. Χίλιες φορές καλύτερα να φιλονικούσαν φανατικοί θρησκευτικοί ηγέτες για τη σωτηρία τής ψυχής μας ή ατζαμήδες μάγοι αφρικανικών φυλών για την υγεία μας — αλλά τώρα που λένε το μακρύ τους και το κοντό τους οι οικονομολόγοι (τους διαβάζω όλους κι έχουν όλοι δίκιο — πράγμα ή αδύνατο ή ενδεικτικό πως δεν λέει ο καθείς τους όλη την αλήθεια), είμαστε από χέρι (αόρατο, κατά Σμιθ) χαμένοι...


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2010)

Επειδή πολύ χαίρονται στην Αγγλία που δεν έχουν μπει στη ζώνη του Ευρώ, βλέπουμε αυτό το βιντεάκι στην Guardian:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/video/2010/feb/12/greece-euro

Διαβάστε και τα σχόλια.


----------



## Ambrose (May 5, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Διαβάστε και τα σχόλια.



O γνωστός ρατσισμός των Άγγλων (εμείς είμαστε οι καλύτεροι). Δεν βαρέθηκαν ακόμα να το πιστεύουν αυτό; 

Όσο για τα επεισόδια με τους 3 νεκρούς στη Μαρφίν της Σταδίου, τι να πει κανείς;


----------



## Ambrose (May 5, 2010)

Και μια διευκρίνηση: επειδή έχει εννοηθεί από μερικούς ότι η στάση πληρωμών ή αναδιαπραγμάτευση του χρέους είναι η "εύκολη λύση". Όχι η εύκολη λύση δεν είναι. Θα σημάνει περίοδο βαθειάς ύφεσης, μαζικής φτώχιας και πείνας. Τα ίδια όμως θα σημάνει και η άλλη λύση, του ΔΝΤ. Και υποδούλωση. Άσε που δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση ότι σε 3 χρόνια δεν θα αναγκαστούμε να κηρύξουμε το μορατόριουμ ούτως ή άλλως. Which one is the lesser of two evils? Όχι ότι έχει καμιά ιδιαίτερη σημασία η γνώμη μας, γιατί αυτός ο θάνατος έχει προαναγγελθεί ούτως ή άλλως.


----------



## Costas (May 5, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Άσε που δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση ότι σε 3 χρόνια δεν θα αναγκαστούμε να κηρύξουμε το μορατόριουμ ούτως ή άλλως.


Αν το πάω στατιστικά, οι περισσότεροι που μου έχει τύχει να διαβάσω το προεξοφλούν από τώρα.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2010)

Ελπίζω να γίνεται κατανοητό ότι υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο να κηρύξεις πτώχευση / αναστολή πληρωμών όταν θα έχεις δείξει ότι προσπαθείς να διορθώσεις την κατάσταση, αλλά τα μέτρα δεν είναι αποτελεσματικά, και άλλο να το κάνεις όταν έχεις πήξει τον κόσμο στα ψέματα και στην επίδειξη μιας αφασικής κοινωνίας. Θα ήλπιζε κανείς ανάμεσα σ' αυτό που βρήκαν οι άνθρωποι του ΔΝΤ και την κήρυξη μορατόριουμ, να μεσολαβήσει ένα διάλειμμα σοβαρότητας. Βεβαίως, τη σοβαρότητα αλλιώς την αντιλαμβάνεται ο καθένας.


----------



## Costas (May 5, 2010)

Αυτό που έλεγα για τη συμμετοχή των εργαζομένων του ιδιωτικού τομέα στις απεργίες το διαπίστωσα πάλι σήμερα. Πήγα σε τρία τουριστικά γραφεία, ανοιχτά και τα τρία. Πήγα σε μια τράπεζα, ανοιχτή. Πήγα σ' ένα μαγαζί του κέντρου εκτός οδών Σταδίου-Πανεπιστημίου, ανοιχτό (άσχετο αν είχαν φορέσει πλερέζες για το πώς παν οι δουλειές και αν δεν μπήκε κανείς όση ώρα έμεινα εκεί). Αλλά αυτό που μου έκανε περισσότερο εντύπωση, ήταν ότι το Νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης ήταν ανοιχτό, σε αντίθεση με π.χ. την Ακρόπολη. Το ΝΜΑ έχει διοικητική αυτοτέλεια, κι έτσι μπόρεσε να μείνει ανοιχτό, να υποθέσω. Από την άλλη, στην προηγούμενη απεργία είχε κλείσει, γιατί οι υπάλληλοι επικαλέστηκαν ότι, λόγω της απεργίας των ΜΜΜ, δεν μπορούσαν να πάνε στη δουλειά τους. Τι έγινε αυτή τη φορά και πήγαν, δεν ξέρω. Πάντως, ήταν ανοιχτό (με ελάχιστο όμως κόσμο).
Όσο για την Ακρόπολη, χτες το πρωί άνοιξε, ο κόσμος μπήκε κανονικά, το ΠΑΜΕ έκανε τη δουλειά του με τις γιγαντοαφίσες χωρίς να εμποδίσει την προσέλευσή του, αλλά το μεσημέρι ο χώρος έκλεισε και η απογευματινή κρουαζιέρα έμεινε σύξυλη, ενώ το ωράριό της Ακρόπολης είναι ως τις 19.30.
Όσο για τα μαγαζιά των κεντρικών οδών που κλείνουν στις απεργίες, κλείνουν γιατί ποιος θα πάει εκείνη την ημέρα να ψωνίσει; Και κλείνουν και για το φόβο λεηλασιών, να υποθέσω, ου μην αλλά και για το φόβο θανάτων όπως οι σημερινοί. Πάντως δεν νομίζω να κλείνουν επειδή οι υπάλληλοί τους απεργούν. Ας με διορθώσει κανείς, αν γνωρίζει καλύτερα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2010)

Δεν κάνεις λάθος. Η εικόνα που είδα το πρωί στη Μεσογείων, με το απόλυτο μποτιλιάρισμα, έδειχνε ότι οι άνθρωποι του ιδιωτικού τομέα πήγαιναν στις δουλειές τους. Απλώς δεν υπήρχαν συγκοινωνίες μέχρι τις 10.


----------



## anef (May 5, 2010)

Κώστα, στο Μέγκα άκουσα ότι στην τράπεζα όπου έχασαν τη ζωή τους οι τρεις άνθρωποι, κάποιοι άλλοι εργαζόμενοι απεργούσαν και ήταν στην πορεία. 

Σε μικρές επιχειρήσεις κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι συνεννοούνται μεταξύ τους και την κρατάνε ανοιχτή με βάρδιες, τουλάχιστον για να μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν στις κινητοποιήσεις. Αυτό είχαμε κάνει οι υπάλληλοι ενός μεταφραστικού γραφείου όταν συμμετείχαμε στην απεργία επί Γιαννίτση.

Φυσικά οι εργαζόμενοι του ιδιωτικού τομέα που δεν συμμετέχουν δεν σημαίνει πως δεν θέλουν να συμμετέχουν. Φυσικό είναι να φοβούνται για τη δουλειά τους (σε κάποιους χώρους και για τη ζωή τους -μην ξεχνάμε την Κούνεβα κι άλλο ένα παρόμοιο κρούσμα που υπήρξε πριν από ένα-δυο μήνες).


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2010)

anef said:


> Φυσικά οι εργαζόμενοι του ιδιωτικού τομέα που δεν συμμετέχουν δεν σημαίνει πως δεν θέλουν να συμμετέχουν. Φυσικό είναι να φοβούνται για τη δουλειά τους (σε κάποιους χώρους και για τη ζωή τους -μην ξεχνάμε την Κούνεβα κι άλλο ένα παρόμοιο κρούσμα που υπήρξε πριν από ένα-δυο μήνες).


Μα ακριβώς αυτό λέει ο Κώστας: ότι η διόγκωση των απεργιών οφείλεται σ' αυτούς που ΔΕΝ φοβούνται να χάσουν τη δουλειά τους.


----------



## anef (May 5, 2010)

Οπότε θα έπρεπε να φοβούνται κι αυτοί ώστε να μην υπάρχει αυτή η αδικαιολόγητη «διόγκωση»; Ο φόβος είναι η συνταγή; Στον φόβο όμως οι άνθρωποι κάποια στιγμή αντιδρούν.


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2010)

Πάλι με παρεξήγησες. Δεν είπα αυτό. Απλώς τόνισα αυτό που έχει λεχθεί πιο πάνω, ότι οι απεργίες στον δημόσιο τομέα είναι "τζάμπα μαγκιά".


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να γίνεται κατανοητό ότι υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο να κηρύξεις πτώχευση / αναστολή πληρωμών όταν θα έχεις δείξει ότι προσπαθείς να διορθώσεις την κατάσταση, αλλά τα μέτρα δεν είναι αποτελεσματικά, και άλλο να το κάνεις όταν έχεις πήξει τον κόσμο στα ψέματα και στην επίδειξη μιας αφασικής κοινωνίας. Θα ήλπιζε κανείς ανάμεσα σ' αυτό που βρήκαν οι άνθρωποι του ΔΝΤ και την κήρυξη μορατόριουμ, να μεσολαβήσει ένα διάλειμμα σοβαρότητας. Βεβαίως, τη σοβαρότητα αλλιώς την αντιλαμβάνεται ο καθένας.



Ναι, αλλά μαζί με αυτό πρέπει επίσης να γίνει κατανοητό ότι υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο να κηρύξεις στάση πληρωμών (και όχι πτώχευση) τώρα χωρίς να έχουν γίνει τα deals με το ΔΝΤ και τη Μέρκελ και άλλο όταν αυτά έχουν ήδη γίνει. 

Όσο για τα μέτρα πυροπροστασίας, αυτό συζητούσαμε σήμερα. Σε ποιες εταιρείες του ιδιωτικού ή υπηρεσίες του δημοσίου τομέα υπάρχουν έξοδοι διαφυγής ή εκπαίδευση του προσωπικού;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2010)

Μια και μετά τη χτεσινή θλίψη και οργή, μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο σήμερα να γράψω πολλά πολλά επί της ουσίας, να συνεισφέρω τουλάχιστον στην απορία του Κώστα για τους Γερμανούς δημόσιους υπαλλήλους. Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός στο θέμα, από όσα βρήκα και κατάλαβα.

Συνταγματικά (και με πολλες αποφάσεις του Συνταγματικού Δικαστηρίου, που θεωρούνται πια νομολογία) οι Γερμανοί ΔΥ δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα της απεργίας. Σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό, η λειτουργία του κράτους υπέρ του συνόλου είναι «ανώτερης κλίμακας» αγαθό και γι' αυτό οι ΔΥ έχουν «σε αντάλλαγμα» διάφορες υποχρεώσεις και δικαιώματα, διαφορετικά από άλλους εργαζόμενους. Παράλληλα όμως, έχουν το θεμελιώδες δικαίωμα να συνδικαλίζονται, και η Γενική Συνομοσπονδία διαπραγματεύεται κάθε χρόνο με τους εργοδότες τις μισθολογικές αυξήσεις κλπ παροχές τους.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να διαδηλώνουν (στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους, από όσο τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα). Δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω επίσης αν απαγορεύεται η λευκή απεργία (το work-to-rule, Bummelstreik) που είναι πιθανότατα η μοναδική απεργιακή μέθοδος που δύσκολα αντιμετωπίζεται, ιδιαίτερα σε ευαίσθητους τομείς.

Για περισσότερα (στα γερμανικά) ξεκινήστε από τον ιστότοπο της γερμανικής Γεν. Συνομοσπονδίας, π.χ. εδώ.






_Φωτογραφία από διαδήλωση Γερμανών ΔΥ το 2007_


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Αλλά ας γυρίσουμε στο χρέος, και στις λαμπρές προοπτικές της χώρας μας. Paul Krugman από τη NYT (τα πλάγια δικά μου):

Greek End Game

Many commentators now believe that Greece will end up restructuring its debt — a euphemism for partial repudiation. I agree. But the reasoning seems to stop there, which is wrong. In effect, the consensus that Greece will end up defaulting is probably too optimistic. I’m growing increasingly convinced that Greece will end up leaving the euro, too.

I’ve basically laid out the logic already: even with a debt restructuring, Greece will be in deep trouble, forced to engage in severe austerity — and provoke a deep slump — just to close the primary, non-interest deficit.

The only thing that could reduce that need for austerity would be something that helped the economy expand, or at least not contract as much. This would reduce the economic pain; it would also increase revenues, reducing the needed amount of fiscal austerity.

But the only route to economic expansion is higher exports — which can only be achieved if Greek costs and prices fall sharply relative to the rest of Europe.

_If Greece were a highly cohesive society with collective wage-setting, a sort of Aegean Austria, it might be possible to do this via a collectively agreed reduction in wages across the board –an “internal devaluation.” But as today’s grim events show, it isn’t.
_
The alternative is a devaluation — which means leaving the euro.

Any announcement of plans to leave the euro would, as Eichengreen points out, trigger disastrous bank runs. By the same token, any suggestion by outside players, like the ECB, that the option exists would amount to invoking a speculative attack on Greek banks, and therefore can’t be made. The whole thing is effectively undiscussable.

But that doesn’t mean it can’t happen. Greece is already starting to look like Argentina 2001.

Again, this isn’t an alternative to debt restructuring; it’s what might be needed in addition to debt restructuring to make the fiscal adjustment possible.

I hope that somewhere, deep in the bowels of the ECB and the Greek Ministry of Finance, people are thinking about the unthinkable. Because this awful outcome is starting to look better than the alternatives.


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Τα ανυπόγραφα έγιναν ενυπόγραφα (από την Καθημερινή)

ΟΤΟΕ: Xωρίς πυρασφάλεια το κατάστημα στη Σταδίου

Με ανακοίνωσή της η ΟΤΟΕ ζητά συνάντηση με τον υπουργό Προστασίας του Πολίτη για να ζητήσει τιμωρία των υπευθύνων και τήρηση όλων των μέτρων ασφαλείας στα τραπεζικά καταστήματα. Ντροπή χαρακτηρίζει τη σχετική δήλωση η Marfin.

«Οι εργαζόμενοι στις τράπεζες με τη μαζική τους συμμετοχή στη σημερινή 24ωρη πανελλαδική απεργία διαμαρτυρίας της ΟΤΟΕ, απαιτούν να αποδοθούν όλες οι ευθύνες στους υπεύθυνους. Οι αιτίες που στοίχισαν τη ζωή στους τρεις εργαζόμενους στο κατάστημα της οδού Σταδίου της Marfin Egnatia Bank πρέπει να διερευνηθούν σε βάθος και να αποδοθούν ευθύνες στους φυσικούς και ηθικούς αυτουργούς», αναφέρει η ΟΤΟΕ σε σημερινή της ανακοίνωση.

«Είναι προφανές, ότι το τραγικό γεγονός δεν ήταν ατύχημα, ούτε αποτέλεσμα μιας κακιάς στιγμής. Δυστυχώς, όπως όλα δείχνουν, το κατάστημα της συγκεκριμένης τράπεζας δε διέθετε όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ασφαλείας, που προβλέπονται από τη σχετική νομοθεσία για την προστασία της ζωής των εργαζομένων και των συναλλασσόμενων πολιτών», αναφέρει η ΟΤΟΕ.

Η ΟΤΟΕ αναφέρει επίσης ότι το κατάστημα «δεν διέθετε ειδικούς άθραυστους υαλοπίνακες στην εξωτερική όψη, που δεν επιτρέπουν την είσοδο εύφλεκτων και βαρέως τύπου αντικειμένων, δεν διέθετε ικανό σύστημα πυρασφάλειας για την άμεση κατάσβεση των εύφλεκτων υλικών, δεν διέθετε εναλλακτική έξοδο κινδύνου, ενώ η κεντρική είσοδος του καταστήματος- για άγνωστους λόγους- ήταν κλειδωμένη και δεν διέθετε προστατευτικά σιδερένια ρολά αποτροπής επιθετικών ενεργειών».

«Ομως εκτός από τα παραπάνω, που αποτελούν τις στοιχειώδεις και προβλεπόμενες από το νόμο υποχρεώσεις ασφαλείας, η Διοίκηση της τράπεζας δεν διέθετε ούτε την απαραίτητη προνοητικότητα, αλλά ούτε και την αναγκαία ευαισθησία να δώσει εντολή στους εργαζόμενους του συγκεκριμένου καταστήματός της να μην εργασθούν σε μια ημέρα γενικής απεργίας.

Ειδικότερα δε, όταν πρόκειται για ένα κατάστημα που βρίσκεται στην οδό διέλευσης της πορείας των εργαζόμενων, όταν γνώριζε -όπως άλλωστε, γνωρίζουν όλες οι τράπεζες- ότι τα καταστήματα των τραπεζών της οδού Σταδίου είναι μόνιμοι στοχοι ανθρώπων που δεν έχουν σχέση με τους διαδηλωτές εργαζόμενους και το περιεχόμενο των απεργιακών κινητοποιήσεων, αλλά βρίσκουν την ευκαιρία να επιδοθούν σε πράξεις βίας και αυθαιρεσίας, θέτοντας σε σοβαρό κίνδυνο ανθρώπινες ζωές και περιουσίες», αναφέρει επίσης η ΟΤΟΕ.

Η ΟΤΟΕ ζήτησε σήμερα συνάντηση με τον υπουργό Προστασίας του Πολίτη κ. Μ. Χρυσοχοΐδη, προκειμένου να απαιτήσει την τήρηση όλων των μέτρων ασφαλείας που προβλέπονται σε όλες τις τράπεζες και την παραδειγματική τιμωρία των υπευθύνων.

Απάντηση της Marfin

«Σε σημερινή της ανακοίνωση η ΟΤΟΕ αφιέρωσε τρεις μόνον γραμμές εναντίον των απάνθρωπων δολοφόνων και όλο το υπόλοιπο κείμενο εναντίον της ‘κακιάς εργοδοσίας’ για δήθεν έλλειψη μέτρων ασφαλείας. Προφανώς έκανε πραγματογνωμοσύνη, ολοκλήρωσε την δέουσα έρευνα, έβγαλε πόρισμα και προχώρησε σε καταδικαστική απόφαση. Ντροπή!», αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωση της η Marfin Egnatia Bank.

«Στις ώρες που περνάμε η απέραντη θλίψη εναλλάσσεται με την απέραντη οργή. Είναι πραγματικά ντροπή να μην μας αφήνουν να πενθήσουμε τους συναδέλφους μας», αναφέρει στην ανακοίνωση της τράπεζας.


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Ρογήρε!

@Δημόσιος-Ιδιωτικός τομέας: Η φίλη μου, μετά από παράκλησή μου to elaborate, μου γράφει:

le public jalouse le privé pour ses salaires dits "élevés" !! et le privé pour la sécurité de l'emploi, leur absentéisme sans sanction, leur retraite calculée sur les six derniers mois, etc.

Tutto il mondo e' paese (Παντού τα ίδια), λένε οι Ιταλοί!

Δόκτορ, θενκς για την ενημέρωση για τους Γερμανούς δημ. υπαλλήλους. Μου αρέσει πολύ αυτό το μοντέλο τους, άσχετα αν φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό για τα δικά μας εδώ. Το Δημόσιο δεν πρέπει να είναι ούτε λεία για τους πολιτικούς, τα κόμματα και τους άρπαγες, ούτε τσιφλίκι των λειτουργών του οποιασδήποτε βαθμίδας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2010)

Παρόλο που το troktiko δεν το συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα (έχω αδυναμία στα γατάκια) και παρόλο που αυτά που λέγονται περί προτάσεων βοήθειας από Κίνα, Ρωσία και Άραβες αγγίζουν λίγο τη συνωμοσιολογία, αξίζει να αναρωτηθεί κανείς: είναι αλήθεια;


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2010)

Ο συγκεκριμένος ιστότοπος, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι χαβούζα, αφού πάει όποιος θέλει και γράφει ό,τι του κατέβει. Και επειδή δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσει η κυβέρνηση στο μύθευμα ενός αναγνώστη, θα μας μείνει η απορία. (Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε βάλει μέσα ταυτόχρονα Κινέζους, Ρώσους και Άραβες, και θα ζούσαμε μπέικα, για καμιά δεκαετία τουλάχιστον! Και άσε τους βλάκες τους Ευρωπαίους να βουρλίζονται.)


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Ειδικά τα αιτήματα των εμίρηδων θυμίζουν πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο ή σατιρικό άρθρο.

Πάντως, για την Κίνα, θυμάμαι πως προ μηνών είχαν συζητηθεί οι βολιδοσκοπήσεις προς τους Κινέζους, και είχαν νομίζω διαψευστεί, και θυμάμαι αόριστα, μα ίσως εσφαλμένα, πως ο Κινέζος της εκεί κρατικής τράπεζας είχε εκδηλώσει ελάχιστη όρεξη για χρηματοδότηση του ελληνικού χρέους. Γενικά, ποιος τραπεζίτης θα ήταν τόσο διεστραμμένος ώστε να γλείφεται για ελληνικά ομολογόπανα (junk bonds); Κι αυτοί που μας δανείζουν με τα χίλια ζόρια το κάνουν γιατί έχουν μπλέξει, αλλιώς...


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2010)

Ναι, δεν έπρεπε να μπλέξω τα τρωκτικά. Οι Financial Times είναι καλύτερη πηγή. :)


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2010)

Για 30ή φορά: Με το ΔΝΤ μπροστά και ένα καλούλικο επιτόκιο —με το αζημίωτο, δηλαδή με εξασφάλιση της επιστροφής των χρημάτων και το απαραίτητο κέρδος— ο οποιοσδήποτε έχει πλεόνασμα θα μας δανείσει μετά χαράς. Ή θα μας δάνειζε. Ήδη, ακόμα και με το ΔΝΤ μπροστάρη, έχουν αρχίσει να έχουν αμφιβολίες αν θα τα βγάλουμε πέρα. Τα σενάρια για την Ελλάδα αλλά και άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης (ας δούμε τι θα βγάλει απόψε και η βρετανική κάλπη) είναι πολλά και δυσπρόβλεπτα. Ωστόσο, δεν περιλαμβάνουν ξελάσπωμα από την Ανατολή με ευνοϊκά επιτόκια.


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2010)




----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2010)

Ο Ψαριανός φωνή της λογικής! Και πού 'σαι ακόμη!


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2010)

Αν μιλούσε έτσι και ο αρχηγός του κόμματός του, μπορεί και να τον έπαιρναν σοβαρά οι ψηφοφόροι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2010)

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός (αλλά υπάρχουν και οι πιο ειδικοί να με διορθώσουν, αν χρειάζεται) ας σημειώσω και κάτι γλωσσικό (να μην ξεχνάμε και πού συζητάμε): Τα πληρώματα των αρμάτων μάχης (ο όρος «τανκς» έχει αυτονόητα εξοβελιστεί από την επίσημη ορολογία) δεν είναι βέβαια «τάνκερς» όπως είπε κάποια στιγμή ο βουλευτής αναζητώντας μετά από μια στιγμή αμηχανίας τη σωστή λέξη, αλλά αρματιστές. Τα έχει αυτά ο άμεσος, προφορικός λόγος.


----------



## sarant (May 7, 2010)

Είχα συναντήσει παλιότερα και το "τανκίστας", π.χ. στα απομνημονεύματα του Έρενμπουργκ σε μετάφραση Αλεξάνδρου.


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, δεν περιλαμβάνουν ξελάσπωμα από την Ανατολή με ευνοϊκά επιτόκια.



Άραγε, επειδή δεν το θέλει η Ανατολή ή επειδή αν έμπαιναν, θα έμπαιναν σε ξένα χωράφια; Το "πακέτο διάσωσης" δεν περιλαμβάνει ομόλογα, αλλά κινητή και ακίνητη περιουσία επί της επικράτειας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

*Στην Ισλανδία...*

Ισλανδία
Η ζωή μετά την πτώχευση
Με αξιοπρέπεια και χιούμορ οι Ισλανδοί αρνούνται να πληρώσουν τα σπασμένα τραπεζιτών και κυβερνήσεων
ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΤΣΙΑΡΑΣ | Κυριακή 14 Μαρτίου 2010

Πολλοί γνωρίζαμε την Ισλανδία χάρη στη σκοτεινή μούσα Μπγιορκ, τους Σίγκουρ Ρος, άντε και τις «παγωμένες» αλλά γεμάτες χιούμορ και ανθρωπισμό ταινίες του Μπαλτασάρ Κορμακούρ, του Νταγκούρ Κάρι και των άλλων σπουδαίων νεαρών σκηνοθετών του ισλανδικού σινεμά. Μετά, τον Οκτώβρη του 2008, μάθαμε ότι η Ισλανδία, εκτός από παγετώνες, θερμοπίδακες και αμέτρητα ενεργά ηφαίστεια, τα οποία συγκροτούν
ένα από τα πιο εντυπωσιακά τοπία στον κόσμο, διέθετε και μια αδηφάγο τραπεζική ελίτ. Αλόγιστα δανειζόμενοι και δανείζοντες, αυτοί οι κοστουμαρισμένοι μάνατζερ κατάφεραν σε μικρό διάστημα να φαλιρίσουν μια φαινομενικά πλούσια και ευνομούμενη χώρα χάρη στην ένοχη ανοχή των κυβερνώντων της. Η οικονομία κατέρρευσε σαν πύργος από τραπουλόχαρτα. Χιλιάδες άνθρωποι έχασαν τις δουλειές τους, τα σπίτια τους, τα αλιευτικά τους σκάφη. Το νόμισμα κόπηκε στη μέση από τις κερδοσκοπικές επιθέσεις
και οι τιμές των προϊόντων εκτοξεύθηκαν στα ύψη. Χιλιάδες πολωνοί και άλλοι ανατολικοευρωπαίοι οικονομικοί μετανάστες επέστρεψαν άρον άρον στις πατρίδες τους: Τι ψωμί να βγάλεις σε μια κατεστραμμένη οικονομία; Η αισιοδοξία όμως δεν λείπει από τη μικρή νησιωτική χώρα. Υπάρχει ζωή και μετά την οικονομική καταστροφή, διατρανώνουν οι κάτοικοί της. Με αξιοπρέπεια και με χιούμορ. Και με τη βεβαιότητα ότι δεν ευθύνονται οι ίδιοι για την ασυδοσία άλλων.

Λονδίνο, Αμστερνταμ και Βερολίνο, από κοντά και η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή μαζί με το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο, αξιώνουν από τους ισλανδούς πολίτες να πληρώσουν δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ στους 450.000 βρετανούς, ολλανδούς και άλλους ξένους καταθέτες που έχασαν τις επισφαλείς οικονομίες τους όταν το «ταχύπλοο» των ισλανδικών τραπεζών, ιδίως η διαδικτυακή «φούσκα» Ιcesave, προσέκρουσε σε παγόβουνο. Και βούλιαξε σαν Τιτανικός.

Το προπερασμένο Σαββατοκύριακο στο μακρινό Ρέικιαβικ έβρεχε καταρρακτωδώς και φυσούσε αέρας παγωμένος, ακόμη και για τους πιο σκληροτράχηλους Ισλανδούς. Οι απόγονοι των Βίκινγκς όμως αψήφησαν το κρύο και τις απειλές και πήγαν ομαδικά στις κάλπες για να πουν «Οχι», με ένα απίστευτο 93%, στους (κατά γενική ομολογία επαχθέστατους) όρους αποζημίωσης των βρετανών και ολλανδών καταθετών για την οποία είχε δεσμευθεί η κυβέρνησή τους. Το «Ναι» πήρε μόλις 1,8%- ακόμη και τα λευκά ήταν περισσότερα.

«Το “Οχι” μας δείχνει ότι δεν πιστεύουμε στην κοινωνικοποίηση του χρέους των ιδιωτών.Δείχνει ότι είναι πλέον καιρός η Βρετανία να μας αντιμετωπίσει ως κυρίαρχο κράτος και όχι σαν αποικία της. Και ότι δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο για να μας εκβιάζουν για την υπόθεση “Ιcesave”» τονίζει η αριστερή βουλευτής Μπιργκίτα Γιονσντοτίρ.

Ούτε την Ευρώπη βλέπουν πια σαν σωτήρα, ιδίως μετά το χρηματοπιστωτικό δράμα της Ελλάδας. «Τα ψάρια μας είναι το μόνο που μας έχει απομείνει τώρα που οι τράπεζές μας κατέρρευσανκαι τα μεγάλα κράτη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης θέλουν να μας τα πάρουν κι αυτά!» λέει οργισμένος ένας ταξιτζής, ο Χέλγκι Γιόνσον.

Στις απειλές των κυβερνώντων πως αν πουν «Οχι» θα γίνουν... «Κούβα του Βορρά» απαντά με χιούμορ μια 22χρονη φοιτήτρια, η Ελισαμπέτ Ρουν Σιγκουρντοτίρ, πίνοντας τον καφέ της σε ανοιχτό(!) καφενείο του Ρέικιαβικ. «Και λοιπόν; Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, σε 20 χρόνια θα γίνουμε πράγματι σαν την Κούβα, με παλιά αυτοκίνητα στους δρόμους. Μόνο που τα δικά μας παλιά αμάξια θα είναι Range Rover!» λέει χαμογελώντας. Οι απειλές είχαν λοιπόν το εντελώς αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα. Και τώρα η Ισλανδία των 320.000 κατοίκων προκαλεί πονοκεφάλους, ανάβει φωτιές. Τι θα συνέβαινε, αλήθεια, αν αυτοί οι ανυπότακτοι απόγονοι των Βίκινγκς βρουν μιμητές, αν οι πολίτες και άλλων χωρών αρνηθούν να πληρώσουν τα σπασμένα των τραπεζών ή τα χρέη που στοιβάζουν εν ονόματί τους οι διαπλεκόμενες κυβερνήσεις τους; Μήπως έχουμε όλοι μέσα μας έναν... Βίκινγκ και δεν το ξέρουμε;

«Οι Ισλανδοί έγιναν οι πρώτοι στον κόσμο αντάρτες ενάντια στην ιδέα ότι οι πολίτες πρέπει να πληρώσουν τον λογαριασμό μιας ανεξέλεγκτης ιδιωτικής τράπεζας» έγραψε χαρακτηριστικά η Ροβένα Μέισον στη βετανική εφημερίδα «Daily Τelegraph».

Αυτή η λαϊκή εξέγερση παρακολουθείται με άγχος από πολλές υπερχρεωμένες κυβερνήσεις στην Ευρώπη, οι οποίες φοβούνται μήπως αυτή η άρνηση γίνει «μεταδοτική».

Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=2&artId=319980&dt=14/03/2010#ixzz0nEBdc45o


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2010)

Επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει όλη την υπόθεση της Ισλανδίας, το χρέος τους δημιουργήθηκε με τον ίδιο τρόπο με το δικό μας; Δηλαδή, το κράτος δανειζόταν ασύστολα για να στηρίζει τον δημόσιο τομέα, τη διαφθορά και τη δήθεν ανάπτυξη;


----------



## Costas (May 7, 2010)

Μολονότι το σύνθημα "διεθνής στάση πληρωμών" είναι υπαρκτό (και υπονοείται στο Peoples of Europe, rise up! του γιγαντοπανό του ΚΚΕ), έχω την εντύπωση ότι, πέρα από τη μοναδικότητα (τη γεωγραφική μοναδικότητα) της περίπτωσης Ισλανδία, εκεί πρόκειται για παιχνίδια ιδιωτικών τραπεζών που κατέρρευσαν και το κράτος βρέθηκε μπλεγμένο στις υποχρεώσεις τους. Στην Ελλάδα όμως και στις άλλες 'νορμάλ' χώρες, το χρέος είναι χρέος απευθείας του κράτους (με εξαίρεση ίσως τη διάσωση των τραπεζών από τον Αλογοσκούφη), ή όχι;


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά. Το χρέος της Ελλάδας επιδεινώθηκε σημαντικά από τη διεθνή οικονομική κρίση την οποία δεν δημιούργησε αυτή. Στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας, τα γνωστά δημοσιονομικά προβλήματρα χειροτέρεψαν από τη συμμετοχή στο Ευρώ και από τα παιδιά της Wall Street. Γιάννης κερνάει, Γιάννης πίνει. Η κρίση στην Ισλανδία δημιουργήθηκε και επιδεινώθηκε από τους κερδοσκόπους. Οποιαδήποτε ανάλυση του χρέους της Ελλάδας που αγνοεί τους εξωτερικούς παράγοντες δεν μπορεί να είναι αντικειμενική.

Όμως, δεν πόσταρα το άρθρο για να καταδείξω ομοιότητες μεταξύ Ελλάδας-Ισλανδίας όσον αφορά τη δομή των οικονομιών τους.


----------



## somnambulist (May 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει όλη την υπόθεση της Ισλανδίας, το χρέος τους δημιουργήθηκε με τον ίδιο τρόπο με το δικό μας; Δηλαδή, το κράτος δανειζόταν ασύστολα για να στηρίζει τον δημόσιο τομέα, τη διαφθορά και τη δήθεν ανάπτυξη;



Δες εδώ για περισσότερα


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

Και κάποια πραγματάκια ακόμα από μια ανάλυση της Diana Johnstone από το πολύ ωραίο newsletter που μάς έμαθε ο somnambulist:

"There was no such supervision of the financial fiddling which caused this mess. The EU statistics agency Eurostat recently discovered and revealed that in 2001, Goldman Sachs secretly (“but legally”, protest its executive officers) helped the right-wing Greek government meet EU membership criteria by using a complicated “currency swap” that masked the extent of public deficit and national debt. [See Andrew Cockburn and Marshall Auerback, on this site.] Who understands how that worked? I think it is fair to guess that not even Angela Merkel, who is trained as a scientist, understands clearly what went on, much less the incompetent Greek politicians who accepted the Goldman Sachs trickery. It allowed them to create an illusion of success – for a while. Success meant being a “member of the club” of the rich, and it can be argued that this notion of success has actually favored bad government at the national level. Belonging to the EU gave a false sense of security that contributed to the irresponsibility of incompetent political leaders.

Having euros to buy imported goods (notably from Germany) pleased rich consumers, while the euro priced Greek goods out of their previous markets. Now the debt trap is closing. The traditional way out for Greece would be to leave the euro and return to a devaluated drachma, in order to cut imports and favor exports. This way, the burden of necessary sacrifices would not be borne solely by the working class. But the embrace of EU “solidarity” is there to prevent this from happening. German authorities are preparing to lay down the law to the Greeks, after reducing the income of their own working class in order to benefit Germany’s export-oriented economy. 

Austerity measures are the opposite of what is needed in a time of looming depression. Rather, what is needed are Keynesian measures to stimulate employment and strengthen the domestic market. But Germany is firmly attached to the export model, for itself and everyone else (“globalization”). For a country like Greece, which cannot compete successfully within the EU, exports outside the EU are crippled by its use of a strong currency, the euro. Bound to the euro, Greece can neither stimulate its domestic market nor export successfully. But it is not going to be allowed to extricate itself from the debt trap and return to its traditional currency, the drachma. Poverty appears to be the only solution."


----------



## Costas (May 7, 2010)

Ο Krugman βγάζει μεροκάματο γράφοντας για την Ελλάδα. Απόσπασμα από την NYT:


Logically, I see three ways Greece could stay on the euro.

First, Greek workers could redeem themselves through suffering, accepting large wage cuts that make Greece competitive enough to add jobs again. Second, the European Central Bank could engage in much more expansionary policy, among other things buying lots of government debt, and accepting — indeed welcoming — the resulting inflation; this would make adjustment in Greece and other troubled euro-zone nations much easier. Or third, Berlin could become to Athens what Washington is to Sacramento — that is, fiscally stronger European governments could offer their weaker neighbors enough aid to make the crisis bearable.

The trouble, of course, is that none of these alternatives seem politically plausible.

What remains seems unthinkable: Greece leaving the euro. But when you’ve ruled out everything else, that’s what’s left.

If it happens, it will play something like Argentina in 2001, which had a supposedly permanent, unbreakable peg to the dollar. Ending that peg was considered unthinkable for the same reasons leaving the euro seems impossible: even suggesting the possibility would risk crippling bank runs. But the bank runs happened anyway, and the Argentine government imposed emergency restrictions on withdrawals. This left the door open for devaluation, and Argentina eventually walked through that door.


----------



## Costas (May 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> "The EU statistics agency Eurostat recently discovered and revealed that in 2001, Goldman Sachs secretly (“but legally”, protest its executive officers) helped the right-wing Greek government meet EU membership criteria by using a complicated “currency swap” that masked the extent of public deficit and national debt."


Το right-wing Greek government είναι λάθος.


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

Αυτό λένε και οι περισσότεροι οικονομολόγοι. Δεδομένου ότι δεν μπορούμε να γίνουμε Γερμανία ή Γαλλία (να τρέχουμε δηλ. με τις ταχύτητες και τα μεγέθη των Βορείων), μόνη λύση είναι αυτή. 

Και κάτι ακόμα Αλεξάνδρα, όσον αφορά το Ελληνικό χρέος, την Wall Street και τους πολιτικούς μας: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=58500&postcount=33


----------



## Costas (May 7, 2010)

Πλήρωνε, μακάκα! (από το Capital.gr)

Αν ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ σας έρθει κάπως... παραφουσκωμένος τον Μάιο μην συμπεράνετε αμέσως ότι, απλώς καταναλώσατε περισσότερο ρεύμα. Η απάντηση κρύβεται αλλού! 

Μαζί με το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και την δαπάνη για την ΕΡΤ πληρώνεται[ε] εφεξής: 

* Το νέο Ειδικό Φόρο Κατανάλωσης Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας (ΕΦΚΗΕ), ενώ το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών «στρίμωξε» στους λογαριασμούς και μια επιπλέον χρέωση 

* την επιβολή της χρέωσης Δικαιωμάτων Εκτέλεσης Τελωνειακών Εργασιών (ΔΕΤΕ) 5 τοις χιλίοις.


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε ακούσει, αλλά υπάρχει και το πρόγραμμα φωτοβολταϊκών στις στέγες που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει πολλούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2010)

*7,8% πάνω τα έσοδα του ΦΠΑ τον Απρίλιο*

Σημαντική αύξηση παρουσιάζουν τα έσοδα του Φόρου Προστιθέμενης Αξίας (ΦΠΑ) για το μήνα Απρίλιο του 2010, συγκριτικά με τον αντίστοιχο μήνα του 2009.

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Οικονομικών, το μήνα αυτό εισπράχθηκαν 1205 εκ. ευρώ ΦΠΑ, έναντι 1118 εκ. ευρώ τον αντίστοιχο του προηγούμενου έτους, σημειώνοντας αύξηση +7,8%.

[...]η δε αύξηση οφείλεται κυρίως στο γεγονός των αποδείξεων, που ζητούν οι πολίτες από 1 Ιανουαρίου 2010 και μετά.

Όπως σημειώνεται, η αύξηση των συντελεστών του Φ.Π.Α. από 9% σε 10% και από 19% σε 21% έγινε από 15 Μαρτίου 2010 και ως εκ τούτου δεν επηρέασε σημαντικά τις παραπάνω μεταβολές, που οφείλονται κυρίως στο μέτρο των αποδείξεων. 

Το υπουργείο Οικονομικών επισημαίνει ότι τα στοιχεία αυτά υποεκτιμούν τα πραγματικά στοιχεία Φ.Π.Α., καθώς εξακολουθεί να ισχύει το μέτρο της τμηματικής καταβολής του Φ.Π.Α.. Σε σχέση με τον Απρίλιο του προηγούμενου έτους, αν συνυπολογιστεί ότι κάποιοι φορολογούμενοι ζήτησαν, (όπως είχαν δικαίωμα από τον ισχύοντα νόμο) να πληρώσουν τους δύο επόμενους μήνες (Μάιο και Ιούνιο) τα έσοδα από Φ.Π.Α., όπως καταγράφονται από τις σχετικές δηλώσεις, διαμορφώνονται σε 1297 εκ. ευρώ έναντι 1118 εκ. ευρώ του αντίστοιχου μήνα του 2009, σημειώνοντας πραγματική αύξηση 16%.

[...]​
_Από τη σημερινή Ναυτεμπορική, ολόκληρο το άρθρο εδώ._


----------



## Elsa (May 7, 2010)

Σκεφτόμουν... Φέτος δεν θα ήταν λογικό να μην συμμετέχουμε στη Γιουροβίζιον; 
Πάντως, Ανδόρρα, Τσεχία, Ουγγαρία και Μαυροβούνιο δήλωσαν οτι αποχωρούν λόγω κρίσης χωρίς να έχουν και ένα ΔΝΤ στο σβέρκο.


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Σκεφτόμουν... Φέτος δεν θα ήταν λογικό να μην συμμετέχουμε στη Γιουροβίζιον;
> Πάντως, Ανδόρρα, Τσεχία, Ουγγαρία και Μαυροβούνιο δήλωσαν οτι αποχωρούν λόγω κρίσης χωρίς να έχουν και ένα ΔΝΤ στο σβέρκο.


 
Λογικότατο. Αλλά πότε χαρακτήριζε η λογική τη Μαριωρή που βγαίνει στα μαγαζιά για φερετζέ;


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2010)

Costas said:


> Krugman NYT:
> 
> First, Greek workers could redeem themselves through suffering, accepting large wage cuts that make Greece competitive enough to add jobs again.



Στο άρθρο του Κρούγκμαν, που δημοσιεύεται μεταφρασμένο (ίσως και διασκευασμένο) στην Καθημερινή, προβλέπεται αναδιάρθρωση του χρέους (δηλ. περισσότερες δόσεις, για να βγαίνει πιο εύκολα το κάθε έτος) μετά από επιστροφή στη δραχμή που θα επιτρέψει υποτίμηση υπέρ της ανταγωνιστικότητας. Επειδή δεν μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε να γίνουμε φτηνότεροι (μισθοί, χρεώσεις, τιμές, ό,τι δεν έρχεται απέξω, κομμένα π.χ. στη μέση, δηλαδή εσωτερική υποτίμηση σαν την υποτίμηση 50% της δραχμής που είχε κάνει ο Σπύρος Μαρκεζίνης), είναι λογική η έξοδος από το ευρώ και η υποτίμηση της δραχμής, που δεν θα αυξήσει μόνο αναλογικά και το εξωτερικό χρέος αλλά θα δημιουργήσει και τεράστιες αβεβαιότητες σε κάθε υποψήφιο επενδυτή;

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να μελετηθούν λύσεις μέσα στο ευρώ. Για όσο θα υπάρχει το ευρώ. Σε μια Ευρώπη που ψηφίζει να μας δανείσουν για να μη γίνει το μπάχαλο — εκτός από τη χώρα μας, όπου κάποιοι προτιμούν να κρατάνε το κεφάλι ψηλά (ίσως όμως και στα σύννεφα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2010)

Το άρθρο του Κρούγκμαν (και πολλά άλλα που διαβάζω τις τελευταίες ημέρες) αλλά και ο πανικός στις διεθνείς αγορές δείχνουν κτγμ πόσο ελλειμματικά καταλαβαίνουν τις «ειδικές συνθήκες» που επικρατούν στην Ελλάδα. Όλοι αυτοί (που ξεχνούν τι σημαίνει «δημόσια στατιστικά στοιχεία» στην Ελλάδα) εξακολουθούν να μας αντιμετωπίζουν με βάση ακριβώς αυτά τα στατιστικά στοιχεία που περιγράφουν τη χώρα ως μια χώρα του πρώτου κόσμου, με αξιόλογη σε όγκο οικονομία αλλά με συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα κλπ. 

Στο περιβάλλον μιας χώρας που περιγράφεται με τέτοια στοιχεία όμως, μου φαίνεται π.χ. ότι θα ήταν αδιανόητη (καθώς η χώρα βρίσκεται ήδη σε ύφεση) η αύξηση του ΦΠΑ κατά τα ποσοστά που ανακοίνωσε η κυβέρνηση (και που προφανώς μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί μόνο από τη σύλληψη ενός ποσοστού μιας απίστευτα εκτεταμένης φοροδιαφυγής).

Επομένως, είναι εκτός των αναλύσεων και των μελετών τους πόσο σημαντικά μπορεί πραγματικά να ανέβει π.χ. η παραγωγικότητα στην Ελλάδα με τα λεγόμενα θεσμικά μέτρα, με την εξοικονόμηση αμέτρητων παραγωγικών ανθρωποωρών που σπαταλούμε σήμερα για να παρακάμπτουμε κάθε λογής μη παραγωγικά γραφειοκρατικά εμπόδια.

Επομένως, είναι εκτός των αναλύσεων και των μελετών τους ότι στην Ελλάδα μπορεί στη διάρκεια μιας απλής μαζικής διαδήλωσης να συμβαίνουν σχεδόν νομοτελειακά εγκληματικές ενέργειες και, βλέποντας κάποια στιγμιότυπα στην τηλεόρασή τους, λογικά υποθέτουν ότι αύριο-μεθαύριο θα σφαζόμαστε σε έναν νέο εμφύλιο. Δεν μπορούν να συνειδητοποιήσουν πόσο διαφορετικά εκτιμούμε και αντιδρούμε εμείς στις καταστάσεις αυτές.

Για εμένα, η κύρια, ίσως η μοναδική ελπίδα μας είναι μια γρήγορη θεσμική αναδιάρθρωση που, σε συνδυασμό με μια απλώς αισθητή μείωση των φαινομένων κοινωνικής αφασίας, αδιαφορίας και ωχαδερφισμού (για να μην πω τίποτε χειρότερο) μπορεί να προσφέρει και πόρους για ανάπτυξη και αποτελεσματικότητα, και όραμα, και προοπτική, και μέλλον, μετά το αναπόφευκτο ζόρι όπου έχουμε βρεθεί και από το οποίο πρέπει να ξεφύγουμε όσο γίνεται ταχύτερα. Ανάπτυξη και αναγέννηση, πέρα και πάνω από οτιδήποτε έχουν διανοηθεί οι διαπρεπείς αλλοδαποί οικονομολόγοι και χρηματιστηριακοί αναλυτές.

Μετά, θα γράφουν για το ελληνικό παράδοξο· δυστυχώς γι' αυτούς όμως, η Ελλάδα δεν θα αποδειχτεί αποδοτικό εργαστήριο εφαρμογής μεθόδων· όπως ξέρει κάθε θετικός επιστήμονας, τα πειράματα πρέπει να μπορεί να επαναληφθούν υπό ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες και ο συνδυασμός σκληρού νομίσματος, σημαντικού ιδιωτικού και δημόσιου ακίνητου πλούτου, τεράστιου χρέους και ελλειμμάτων, και οπερετικού κρατικού μηχανισμού είναι δύσκολο να υπήρξε στο παρελθόν, να υπάρχει αλλού στο παρόν, αλλά και να εμφανιστεί οποτεδήποτε στο μέλλον.


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

Το ζητούμενο είναι να μπορούμε να βλέπουμε την ευρύτερη εικόνα και το μέλλον. Γιατί όσοι είναι αντίθετοι στη στάση πληρωμών, αναδιαπραγμάτευση του χρέους και παραμονή στο Ευρώ, βλέπουν μόνο το άμεσο μέλλον και τίποτα παραπέρα. Μια μεταβολή όπως η έξοδος από το ευρώ είναι βέβαιο ότι θα είναι σοκ. Μέχρι την προσαρμογή. Από την άλλη, δεν μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε το γεγονός ότι μπήκαμε στην Ευρωζώνη παράνομα και ανάξια και τώρα πληρώνουμε τις παρανομίες εκείνης της περιόδου. 

Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, ποιο είναι το σχέδιο ανάπτυξης; Να προσπαθεί το μυρμήγκι να φτάσει τον ελέφαντα; 

Η Μαλαισία αψήφισε το ΔΝΤ και ακολούθησε τις επιταγές της κλασικής κεϋνσιανής οικονομίας για να βγει από την κρίση. Πέτυχε δε μια εντυπωσιακή ανάκαμψη. Εμείς πέρα από το να δανειζόμαστε με εξωφρενικά επιτόκια και να κόβουμε μισθούς & συντάξεις, τι σκοπεύουμε να κάνουμε; Γιατί αν πιστεύουμε πραγματικά ότι με αυτές τις περικοπές της κοινωνικής μιζέριας, θα μπορέσουμε να ανακάμψουμε -πιστεύω-είμαστε πικρά γελασμένοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2010)

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου Αμβρόσιε ότι, ακόμη και αν κουμαντάρουμε όσο γίνεται καλύτερα το σημερινό πρόβλημα, θα πρέπει πάντα να έχουμε μια ματιά και στο μετά. (Πόσο τυπικά ελληνικό· ακόμη δεν είδαμε το ζώο να το πιάσουμε και μοιράζουμε το τομάρι, δεν αρχίσαμε καν να λύνουμε το πρόβλημα και συζητάμε για το μετά).

Μια κουβέντα λοιπόν μόνο για το μετά: Μόνοι μας πρέπει να βρούμε τον δικό μας δρόμο για το πού και το πώς. Υπάρχουν πολλά θετικά και αρνητικά στοιχεία σε όλα τα παραδείγματα. Για παράδειγμα· σε ποιο ακριβώς περιβάλλον έχει πετύχει η Μαλαισία αυτή την ανάπτυξη; Ποιοι είναι οι μισθοί; Υπάρχει κοινωνικό κράτος και τι μορφή έχει; Πώς λειτουργούν οι δημοκρατικοί θεσμοί; (έχω την εντύπωση π.χ. ότι κυβερνάει το ίδιο κομμα από τη δεκαετία του '50) κλπ κλπ --και πολλά άλλα τέτοια ακόμη.

Δίκαια κατηγορούν π.χ. οι υπόλοιποι εταίροι ότι η Γερμανία εφαρμόζει ουσιαστικά συστηματική μισθολογική υποβάθμιση του πληθυσμού της με τα σημερινά αποτελέσματα. Στα ανατολικά ομόσπονδα κράτη υπάρχει π.χ. θεσμοθετημένη πολιτική χαμηλότερων μισθών για να επιταχυνθεί η ανάπτυξή τους (είναι αμφίβολο κτγμ αν το μέτρο έχει πετύχει· στην ολοκληρωμένη ελεύθερη εσωτερική αγορά εργασίας στη Γερμανία έχει οδηγήσει σε αρνητικά φαινόμενα όπως η αυξημένη εσωτερική μετανάστευση και η σημαντική μέση γήρανση του πληθυσμού εκεί). Είμαι βέβαιος πάντως, ότι μια σειρά νόμων και κανονισμών που εφαρμόζει η Γερμανία (δεν είναι μόνο το καθεστώς των ΔΥ) στην Ελλάδα θα ήταν αδιανόητα και επομένως, και από την άποψη αυτή είναι πραγματικά δύσκολο για το μυρμήγκι να φτάσει τον ελέφαντα.

Όμως ανάμεσα στους δανειστές μας σήμερα δεν είναι μόνο η Γερμανία· είναι και η Ολλανδία, το Βέλγιο, η Αυστρία, χώρες με λίγο πολύ παρόμοιο πληθυσμό αριθμητικά. Είναι και η Σλοβακία και η Σλοβενία, στον υπαρκτό πριν είκοσι χρόνια· ακόμη και η Μάλτα και η Κύπρος θα μας δανείσουν, έστω συμβολικά.

Είναι γεγονός ότι όλοι γνώριζαν πως η Ελλάδα μπαίνει με αυξημένο δημόσιο χρέος στο ευρώ. Με αυξημένες υποχρεώσεις, όχι μόνο από το χρέος της, αλλά και πχ από τη συνταγματική της επιταγή να καλύπτει τη σύνταξη των πολιτών της. (Θυμίζω ότι υπήρχαν τότε άνθρωποι, από διαφορετικούς κομματικούς χώρους, που με σεβασμό στο σύνταγμα έλεγαν ότι η δέσμευση αυτή πρέπει επίσης να δραχμοποιείται και να συνυπολογίζεται στο δημόσιο χρέος.)

Η λογική ήταν όμως «ας μπει τώρα και το περιπτεράκι, είναι η μήτρα του πολιτισμού μας, να μην αλλάζουμε και νόμισμα όταν κάνουμε τα μπάνια μας». Το κρυφό μυστικό --που όλοι [edit: οι αρμόδιοι] γνώριζαν τότε και κανείς δεν κάνει τον κόπο να το ξαναπεί σήμερα-- ήταν πως το πολιτικό σύστημα, ευρωπαϊκό και ελληνικό, ήξεραν ότι μπαίνοντας στο ευρώ, η Ελλάδα θα πρέπει να συμμαζέψει αυτή την κατάσταση. Με ήπιο ρυθμό, σε μια δεκαετία ή και περισσότερο.

Μετά την παράταση λόγω Ολυμπιακών, πρόσφεραν λοιπόν στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση την αφορμή με την «απογραφή» να βάλει μπροστά το πρόγραμμα μεταρρυθμίσεων που είχε υποσχεθεί. Όλοι έχουμε μια ιδέα τι έγινε από εκεί και πέρα...


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Η Μαλαισία αψήφισε το ΔΝΤ και ακολούθησε τις επιταγές της κλασικής κεϋνσιανής οικονομίας για να βγει από την κρίση.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην εκμεταλλευτώ το σερβιρισμένο λογοπαίγνιο: Αν η κεϊνσιανή οικονομία μοιράζει επιταγές, να σπεύσουμε να πάρουμε κι εμείς. Πώς μας ξέφυγε;

Κατά τ' άλλα: δεν είναι φρόνιμο να λέμε τέτοια πράγματα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τις ειδικές συνθήκες της κάθε χώρας. Δεν βρίσκω κάποιο σημείο που να μοιάζουν οι δύο οικονομίες / περιστάσεις. Δηλαδή, τι θα λέγαμε; Δεν θέλουμε τα λεφτά σας, θα τυπώσουμε δικό μας νόμισμα και θα ρίξουμε λεφτά (από αυτά) στην οικονομία; Τα κεϊνσιανά λεφτά που μας μοίραζε η ΕΟΚ τότε που μας τα μοίραζε τι τα κάναμε, αλήθεια;

Δεν λέω άλλα τώρα, τα λέει ο δόκτωρ καλύτερα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

Μια γρήγορη απάντηση στον Νίκελ: τα κλασικά κεϋνσιανά μέτρα δεν εφαρμόζονται μόνο στη Μαλαισία, αλλά σε περιπτώσεις ύφεσης για να ενισχυθεί η οικονομία. :)

Dr7x, πώς τα βλέπω εγώ τα πράγματα:
1. Η Μαλαισία είναι ένα παράδειγμα μιας χώρας που πήγε κόντρα στις προτάσεις του ΔΝΤ και βγήκε κερδισμένη. Γι΄αυτό την ανέφερα και αυτό -νομίζω- αρκεί. Αντιθέτως, όλες σχεδόν οι άλλες περιπτώσεις στην Ασία που ακολούθησαν το ΔΝΤ πάτωσαν.
2. Το μυρμήγκι είναι αδιανόητο κατά τη γνώμη μου να φτάσει τον ελέφαντα, όχι λόγω κανονισμών, αλλά λόγω μεγεθών και διαφορετικών οικονομικών δομών. Εμείς π.χ. δεν έχουμε βαριά βιομηχανία.
3. Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι η λογική ήταν να μπει "η μήτρα του πολιτισμού" στην Ευρωζώνη. Απλά, ακολούθησαν τη λογική των νέων αγορών. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι όπου έχουν μυριστεί φράγκα στην Ελλάδα, εκεί έχουν πέσει κι έχουν αγοράσει. Όχι για να μας τιμήσουν, αλλά για να κερδίσουν και να αναπτυχθούν.
4.Δεν μπορεί μια χώρα να αλλάξει την οικονομία και τα δημοσιονομικά της μέσα σε μια τόσο μικρή χρονική περίοδο (από το 2004 και μετά). Αυτό το γνώριζαν. Η κατρακύλα είχε ξεκινήσει από το 1982 και συνεχίστηκε μέχρι σήμερα. Ναι, η Ελλάδα έχει μεγάλες (και αποκλειστικές) ευθύνες για το δημοσιονομικό της χάλι. Αλλά αυτή είναι μόνο μια πλευρά του νομίσματος και μόνο η μισή αλήθεια.

Συμφωνώ ότι αυτή η κατάσταση προσφέρει μια μοναδική ευκαιρία να συμμαζέψουμε το δημοσιονομικό μας χάλι. Αλλά δεν αρκεί. Ο κόμπος είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκος και -πιστεύω- ότι υπάρχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη σαπίλα στην υπόθεση απ' ό,τι φαίνεται. Τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες υπάρχει μια ξεκάθαρη τάση για την συσσώρευση του παγκόσμιου πλούτου στα χέρια των ολιγαρχιών. Αυτό έκανε η παγκόσμια κρίση και αυτός ήταν ο σκοπός της. Είναι τυχαίο;


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μια γρήγορη απάντηση στον Νίκελ: τα κλασικά κεϋνσιανά μέτρα δεν εφαρμόζονται μόνο στη Μαλαισία, αλλά σε περιπτώσεις ύφεσης για να ενισχυθεί η οικονομία. :)


Ναι, αλλά, αν υπάρχει οικονομολόγος που θα τολμούσε να προτείνει την εφαρμογή κεϊνσιανής πολιτικής στην Ελλάδα _αυτή τη στιγμή_, θα έπρεπε να λιντσαριστεί (ή να του αφαιρεθούν τα πτυχία). Θα είχαμε αυτό που οι Εγγλέζοι λένε: _Throwing good money after bad_.


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ναι, αλλά, αν υπάρχει οικονομολόγος που θα τολμούσε να προτείνει την εφαρμογή κεϊνσιανής πολιτικής στην Ελλάδα _αυτή τη στιγμή_, θα έπρεπε να λιντσαριστεί (ή να του αφαιρεθούν τα πτυχία). Θα είχαμε αυτό που οι Εγγλέζοι λένε: _Throwing good money after bad_.




Μα νομίζω ότι η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση προσπάθησε να εφαρμόσει κεϋνσιανά μέτρα στην Ελλάδα, όταν έβαλε το λύκο να φυλάει τα πρόβατα και έδωσε στις τράπεζες πάκετο 28 δις από τα χρήματα του Έλληνα φορολογούμενου για να τονώσουν τη ρευστότητα στην αγορά. Κι αυτές τι έκαναν; Τα μισά τα κράτησαν για τον εαυτό τους και τα άλλα μισά απλά δεν τα έδωσαν.

"Αναφορικά με το πακέτο των 28 δισ. ευρώ επέκρινε τις τράπεζες, καθώς όπως είπε «χρησιμοποίησαν μόλις 12-13 δισ. €. Από αυτά τα 4 ενίσχυσαν το δείκτη κεφαλαιακής επάρκειάς τους, ενώ τα 9 στο σύνολό τους σχεδόν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για την επαναχρηματοδότηση του Δημοσίου. 
http://www.apogevmatini.gr/?p=62451

Τι να λέμε τώρα...


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μα νομίζω ότι η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση προσπάθησε να εφαρμόσει κεϋνσιανά μέτρα στην Ελλάδα.


Καλά, να μην πω «λιντσαριστεί» γι' αυτούς· ας μη βγάζουμε στη φόρα και στο φόρουμ τα πιο πρωτόγονα αισθήματά μας. Αλλά τα πτυχία τους, να καούν.


----------



## somnambulist (May 10, 2010)

The Greek Crisis - Politics-Economics-Ethics: A Debate

από εδώ


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα πληρώματα των αρμάτων μάχης (ο όρος «τανκς» έχει αυτονόητα εξοβελιστεί από την επίσημη ορολογία) δεν είναι βέβαια «τάνκερς» όπως είπε κάποια στιγμή ο βουλευτής αναζητώντας μετά από μια στιγμή αμηχανίας τη σωστή λέξη, αλλά αρματιστές.





Καλά που το είπες γιατί εγώ αμέσως σκέφτηκα τους πλοιοκτήτες πετρελαιοφόρων και αναρωτιόμουν πού κολλάγανε.


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα πληρώματα των αρμάτων μάχης (ο όρος «τανκς» έχει αυτονόητα εξοβελιστεί από την επίσημη ορολογία) δεν είναι βέβαια «τάνκερς» όπως είπε κάποια στιγμή ο βουλευτής αναζητώντας μετά από μια στιγμή αμηχανίας τη σωστή λέξη, αλλά αρματιστές. Τα έχει αυτά ο άμεσος, προφορικός λόγος.


Εδώ πάντως, λέει ότι στα αγγλικά όντως ο όρος αφορά τα πληρώματα των αρμάτων μάχης, μήπως πρόκειται απλώς για αυτόματο αγγλισμό; 
A member of a military tank crew.​


SBE said:


> Καλά που το είπες γιατί εγώ αμέσως σκέφτηκα τους πλοιοκτήτες πετρελαιοφόρων και αναρωτιόμουν πού κολλάγανε.


Νομίζω όμως ότι ούτε στα αγγλικά λέγεται tanker ο ιδιοκτήτης πετρελαιοφόρου, έτσι δεν είναι; 

Έχω την αίσθηση πάντως ότι ήταν ξεκάθαρη η έννοια στο πλαίσιο του λόγου του. Εσείς όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2010)

Προφανώς εννοούσα ότι στα ελληνικά δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο (και ναι, φυσικά κατάλαβα τι ήθελε να πει). 

Και τους _τανκίστες_ τους έχω επίσης δει παλιότερα, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο όρος δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια (μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος).


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> The EU statistics agency Eurostat recently discovered and revealed that *in 2001,* Goldman Sachs secretly (“but legally”, protest its executive officers) helped *the right-wing Greek government* *tο meet EU membership criteria* by using a complicated “currency swap” that masked the extent of public deficit and national debt.



Το 2001 είχαμε δεξιά κυβέρνηση στην Ελλάδα;
Το 2001 μπήκαμε στην ΕΕ;
Όταν ξεκινάει με τόσο χοντρά λάθη το άρθρο, υπάρχει λόγος να διαβάσουμε πιο κάτω;


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω όμως ότι ούτε στα αγγλικά λέγεται tanker ο ιδιοκτήτης πετρελαιοφόρου, έτσι δεν είναι;



Όχι, αλλα μπορεί στα ελληνικά να τους λεμε τανκεράδες και να μου διαφεύγει. 



Palavra said:


> Έχω την αίσθηση πάντως ότι ήταν ξεκάθαρη η έννοια στο πλαίσιο του λόγου του. Εσείς όχι;



Για μένα δεν ήταν άμεσα ξεκάθαρη, απλά το έσβησα αυτό το κομμάτι και παρακολούθησα το υπόλοιπο. 

ΥΓ Να πω ότι το πιο πάνω μακρυνάρι μου γράφτηκε το μεσημέρι, πολλές ώρες πριν το στείλω, οπότε άμα έχει προκύψει κατι νέο από τότε, δείξτε κατανόηση.


----------



## somnambulist (May 10, 2010)

ΠΩΣ ΟΔΗΓΗΘΗΚΕ Σ’ ΑΥΤΗΝ Ο ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΠΙΤΑΛΙΣΜΟΣ


Ζήτημα ταξικού συσχετισμού η έκβαση της οικονομικής κρίσης



Ο Ντέιβιντ Χάρβεϊ, πανεπιστημιακός και συγγραφέας έρχεται στην Αθήνα μετά την έκδοση του νέου του βιβλίου «The enigma of Capital» καλεσμένος να μιλήσει στο τετραήμερο «Μαρξισμός 2010». H συνέντευξή του δημοσιεύθηκε στο περιοδικό Social Review.




*Μερικοί σχολιαστές βλέπουν την τωρινή κρίση σαν να προέκυψε από προβλήματα στο χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα, τα οποία επενέργησαν στην ευρύτερη οικονομία. Άλλοι την βλέπουν σαν αποτέλεσμα από ζητήματα που προέκυψαν στην παραγωγή και μετά οδήγησαν σε οικονομικά προβλήματα. Ποια είναι η δική σου γνώμη;

Είναι λάθος διχοτόμηση αυτή. Υπάρχει μια πιο διαλεκτική σχέση μεταξύ στο τι θα λέγαμε «πραγματικές» και τι «χρηματοοικονομικές» πλευρές της οικονομίας. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά αντίρρηση ότι έχουμε ένα υποκρυπτόμενο πρόβλημα που προκύπτει από αυτό που θα έλεγα υπερσυσσώρευση για σημαντικό διάστημα μέχρι τώρα. Και ειδικά η κίνηση να γίνονται επενδύσεις σε χρηματιστηριακά προϊόντα και όχι στην παραγωγή, είναι μια επίπτωση που οφείλεται σ’ αυτό ακριβώς. Αλλά όσο αναπτύσσεται η αναζήτηση για νέες μορφές χρηματιστηριακών προϊόντων, βλέπουμε οικονομικές καινοτομίες που δημιουργούν έδαφος για επικίνδυνες επενδύσεις. 

Υπήρξε μια μακροπρόθεσμη διαδικασία, στην οποία οι πλούσιοι έψαχναν για υψηλές αποδόσεις και άρχισαν να επενδύουν ακόμα και σε «πυραμίδες» σαν αυτή του Μπέρναρντ Μέιντοφ.
Στην αγορά ακινήτων, στην αγορά μετοχών, στην αγορά τέχνης και στις δευτερογενείς αγορές όσο περισσότεροι άνθρωποι επενδύουν, τόσο αυξάνονται οι τιμές, πράγμα που οδηγεί σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερες επενδύσεις.

Όλες αυτές οι αγορές έχουν ένα χαρακτήρα «πυραμίδας». Οπότε υπάρχει μια χρηματοοικονομική διάσταση στην κρίση, αλλά αν δεν ρωτήσεις γιατί οι πιο πλούσιοι πήραν αυτό το δρόμο, θα χάσεις από τα μάτια σου το πραγματικό πρόβλημα.

όλο το άρθρο εδώ

Επίσης, αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να δει τις διαλέξεις του Χάρβι για το _Κεφάλαιο_, θα τις βρει εδώ


----------



## Ambrose (May 10, 2010)

SBE said:


> Το 2001 είχαμε δεξιά κυβέρνηση στην Ελλάδα;
> Το 2001 μπήκαμε στην ΕΕ;
> Όταν ξεκινάει με τόσο χοντρά λάθη το άρθρο, υπάρχει λόγος να διαβάσουμε πιο κάτω;



Και σένα τα γραπτά σου είναι γεμάτα λάθη SBE, αλλά δεν απαξιώνουμε τις ιδέες σου εξαιτίας αυτού, ούτε σε αρπάζουμε από τα μούτρα. Αν θέλετε, εσύ κι ο Κώστας που το παρατηρήσατε, να κάνετε κριτική στις ιδέες της, μπορείτε. Αλλά να καθόμαστε και να ψάχνουμε το κόμμα για να απαξιώσουμε όλο το γραπτό, αντί να αντικρούσουμε αυτά που λέει (αφού δεν συμφωνούμε μαζί τους), το θεωρώ υπεκφυγή. 

Όχι ότι η Diana Johnstone έχει καμιά ανάγκη τη δική μας έγκριση ή αποδοχή, δεδομένου ότι είναι μια καθόλα σεβαστή διανοούμενη και συγγραφέας με αξιοσημείωτο έργο και διεθνή απήχηση.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και σένα τα γραπτά σου είναι γεμάτα λάθη SBE, αλλά δεν απαξιώνουμε τις ιδέες σου εξαιτίας αυτού, ούτε σε αρπάζουμε από τα μούτρα.



Θα σε παρακαλούσα την επόμενη που θα έχω factual errors σε γραπτό μου για το οποίο πληρώνομαι να κάνεις ακριβώς αυτό. Και να είσαι ιδιαίτερα αυστηρός στις επιπλήξεις σου και να απαιτήσεις να επιστρέψω την αμοιβή μου. Σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι θα το κάνω.



Ambrose said:


> Αν θέλετε, εσύ κι ο Κώστας που το παρατηρήσατε, να κάνετε κριτική στις ιδέες της, μπορείτε. Αλλά να καθόμαστε και να ψάχνουμε το κόμμα για να απαξιώσουμε όλο το γραπτό, αντί να αντικρούσουμε αυτά που λέει (αφού δεν συμφωνούμε μαζί τους), το θεωρώ υπεκφυγή.


Ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι δεν ήταν ένα κόμμα, αλλά σοβαρά λάθη σε γεγονότα και δεδομένα. Είμαι πρόθυμη να παραβλέψω τα περί κυβέρνησης, αλλά ας ξέρει τουλάχιστον ότι η Ελλάδα δεν μπήκε στην ΕΕ το 2001. Αφού αναφέρεται στην Ευρωζώνη, ας δείξει ότι ξέρει τι λέει. 

Αν πραγματικά είναι διανοούμενη με απήχηση και αξιοσημείωτο έργο, όπως λες (εγώ δεν την ξέρω) πως απόκτησε αυτόν το σεβασμό και την απήχηση, κάνοντας τέτοια λάθη τεμπελιάς ή ελέγχοντας και την τελεία; Κι αν δεν ξέρει ή δεν είναι σίγουρη, γιατί δεν το κοιτάζει σε καμιά εγκυκλοπαίδεια;
Σφάλμα το οποίο δεν συγχωρείται στους φτωχομεταφραστές εδώ μέσα, αλλά άμα είσαι διεθνούς φήμης συγχωρείσαι;

Δεν γνωρίζω αν συμφωνώ ή διαφωνώ με το άρθρο γιατί δεν διάβασα πιο κάτω. Κι εσύ μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά, δεν σου θίγω την επιλογή άρθρου. Συγκεκριμένα δεν θυμόμουν καν ότι εσύ το έστειλες, δεν κοιτάζω συχνά αριστερά στην οθόνη.


----------



## Elsa (May 11, 2010)

Αυτός ο Λαπαβίτσας που τόσο προφητικά τα λέει εδώ το Γενάρη και συνεχίζει εδώ τον Απρίλη, με συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις, εκ των οποίων η τρίτη θα μπορούσε να είναι και η «αριστερή πρόταση» εδώ που φτάσαμε, γιατί δεν ακούγεται παραπάνω; Ψέματα λέει; Και πώς δεν τον έχουνε πάρει χαμπάρι εκεί στο Λονδίνο που διδάσκει; 

_*Η τρίτη λύση είναι η ριζοσπαστική έξοδος από την ευρωζώνη. Θα ακολουθήσει υποτίμηση βελτιώνοντας την ανταγωνιστικότητα που τώρα καταρρέει. Παράλληλα, όμως, η εξυπηρέτηση του εξωτερικού χρέους θα καταστεί κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αδύνατη, απαιτώντας παύση πληρωμών και αναδιάρθρωση του χρέους. Η πρόσβαση σε διεθνείς κεφαλαιαγορές θα γίνει δυσχερής. Οι τράπεζες θα δεχτούν μεγάλες πιέσεις αντιμετωπίζοντας κατάρρευση.

Για να αντιμετωπιστούν τα προβλήματα αυτά απαιτείται δραστικός οικονομικός και κοινωνικός μετασχηματισμός. Είναι απαραίτητο να κινητοποιηθούν ευρύτερες κοινωνικές δυνάμεις, ικανές να λάβουν οικονομικά μέτρα υπέρ της εργασίας. Αυτά μπορούν να βάλουν τη χώρα σε νέα τροχιά ανάπτυξης.

Συγκεκριμένα, οι τράπεζες πρέπει να εθνικοποιηθούν και να επεκταθεί ο δημόσιος έλεγχος σε επιχειρήσεις κοινής ωφέλειας, μεταφορών, ενέργειας και τηλεπικοινωνιών. Πρέπει να υπάρξει βιομηχανική πολιτική, καθώς και στρατηγικές αύξησης της παραγωγικότητας. Παράλληλα, πρέπει να γίνει πραγματική «επανίδρυση» του κράτους, με διαφάνεια, δημοκρατικό έλεγχο και ουσιαστική αλλαγή του φορολογικού συστήματος. Για να αποφευχθεί η ροπή προς την εθνική οικονομική αυτάρκεια, πρέπει να διατηρηθούν οι προσβάσεις στο διεθνές εμπόριο, την τεχνολογία και τις επενδύσεις."_


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2010)

@SBE

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσω αυτή την αστεία συζήτηση, αλλά για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε και να μην πλανούνται εσφαλμένες εντυπώσεις στον αέρα, λάθος δεν υπάρχει στο γραπτό. Προφανώς όταν μιλάει για προσχώρηση, αναφέρεται στην Ευρωζώνη. Μόνο ένας ηλίθιος θα πίστευε ότι αναφέρεται στην ΕΟΚ του 1981. Και να μην πιάσουμε τα πόσο δεξιός ή κεντρώος ήταν ο Σημίτης και η διακυβέρνησή του. Για κάποιους αναλυτές και πολλούς ΠΑΣΟΚτζήδες.

Και τα περί πληρωμής τα βρίσκω λίγο φαιδρά. Από εκεί και πέρα, αν διαφωνείς με αυτά που λέει, σε προσκαλώ να αναλύσεις τις απόψεις σου, όπως έχουμε κάνει όλοι μας.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> @SBE
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσω αυτή την αστεία συζήτηση, αλλά για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε και να μην πλανούνται εσφαλμένες εντυπώσεις στον αέρα, λάθος δεν υπάρχει στο γραπτό.



Ούτε εγώ ξέρω αν έχει νόημα, αφού ως γνωστόν έχεις το αλάθητο. Μην ανησυχείς, δεν έπεσες στην εκτίμησή μου επειδή πόσταρες αυτό το άρθρο. 
Κοιτάζοντας ολόκληρο το άρθρο είναι εμφανές πως δεν υπάρχει διπλό λάθος, αλλά στο απόσπασμα που έστειλες μεμονωμένο, μοιάζει σα να υπάρχει. Την επόμενη μην το κόβεις, και η εισαγωγή είχε ενδιαφέρον. 



Ambrose said:


> Και τα περί πληρωμής τα βρίσκω λίγο φαιδρά. Από εκεί και πέρα, αν διαφωνείς με αυτά που λέει, σε προσκαλώ να αναλύσεις τις απόψεις σου, όπως έχουμε κάνει όλοι μας.



Εγώ δεν τα βρίσκω καθόλου φαιδρά. Σε κείμενο που το πληρώνεσαι και σε επιστημονική δημοσίευση δεν κάνεις λάθη στις γενικές γνώσεις. Όποιος κι αν είσαι. 

Αλλά μια που θέλεις ντε και καλά άποψη, η άποψη μου είναι ότι η συγγραφέας είναι στο σωστό δρόμο, αλλά κάνει κάποια λάθη και επιπλέον δε μας λέει τίποτα καινούργιο, αν και μπορεί να είναι καινούργια αυτά για κάποιον Ινδονήσιο π.χ. ή Αμερικανό.


----------



## Costas (May 11, 2010)

Μια ωραία επισκόπηση των γνωμών της τελευταίας εβδομάδας για την κρίση από την Ελίζα Παπαδάκη (Κυριακάτικη Αυγή).


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2010)

Εδώ μεταφέρθηκαν μηνύματα σχετικά με τη μεγάλη εργατική διαδήλωση της 5/5/2010 και τον εμπρησμό καταστήματος της τράπεζας Marfin με αποτέλεσμα το θάνατο τριών υπαλλήλων.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2010)

Εδώ είναι όλο το ζουμί. Αξίζει να διαβαστεί όλο το άρθρο για να καταλάβει κανείς το μέγεθος του παιχνιδιού.

Όσο οι πολιτικοί δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι χρειάζεται ένα νέο ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο που θα αφαιρέσει κερδοσκοπικά όπλα απεριόριστης ισχύος από τα χέρια των κερδοσκόπων, τόσο οι κυβερνήσεις και οι κεντρικές τράπεζες θα παίζουν στους αγώνες των κερδοσκόπων… εκτός έδρας και με λιγότερους παίκτες από τα πρώτα λεπτά του παιχνιδιού. Αν οι πολιτικοί δεν βρουν το θάρρος να αλλάξουν τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού, στα παιχνίδια του εικονικού καζίνου της παγκόσμιας αγοράς κινδυνεύουν να χάνουν όλες τις παρτίδες…​


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Οι πολιτικοί επωφελούνται προσωπικά από τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της αγοράς (ένα το κρατούμενο) και επιπλέον ανήκουν και αυτοί στην ίδια σχολή σκέψης που έχει επικρατήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια μέσω των πανεπιστημίων και των οικονομικών ιδρυμάτων και οργανισμών. Για πολλούς το σύστημα δούλεψε πολύ καλά, μέχρι πριν δέκα χρόνια π.χ. αλλά και ίσως μέχρι πριν κάνα χρόνο. Η Ισλανδία, χώρα φτωχή κάποτε, με ασύλληπτο βιοτικό επίπεδο πριν μερικά χρόνια, και η Ιρλανδία, χώρα επίσης φτωχή κάποτε που προβαλλόταν σαν το Ιρλανδικό θαύμα, την κέλτικη τίγρη κλπ σίγουρα δημιούργησαν πολλούς ευκατάστατους που δεν ήταν απαραιτήτως κερδοσκόποι κι οι οποίοι τώρα χαίρονται που τους έκοψε εγκαίρως κι έβγαλαν τα λεφτά στην Ελβετία και τα έκαναν δολάρια/ χρυσό ή ό,τι άλλο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2010)

Αντιγράφω από τον σύνδεσμο του Κώστα (τα bold δικά μου):

"Ο Χουάν Κρέσπο της Thomson Reuters αποδίδει τις αναταραχές που κλονίζουν όλη την Ευρώπη στην ανικανότητα των κυβερνήσεων να εγκρίνουν μια βοήθεια προς την Ελλάδα *την ενδεικνυόμενη στιγμή. "Η διάσωση, που θα είχε κοστίσει 15 δισ. στις αρχές Φεβρουαρίου, υπολογίζεται τώρα κάπου δεκαπλάσια. *Και χωρίς καμία εγγύηση ότι η Ελλάδα θα καταλήξει να μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει το χρέος της. Το ποτάμι ξεχείλισε και είναι ασυγκράτητο" λέει."

Και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί έπρεπε να φτάσουμε μέχρι εδώ (από το Φεβρουάριο στο Μάιο του 2010).


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Έπρεπε να φτάσουμε μέχρι εδώ γιατί η ΕΕ δυστυχώς αντιμετωπίζει πολύ χλιαρά τα εσωτερικά της προβλήματα και χάθηκε πολύτιμος χρονος σε γκρίνιες και διαφωνίες. Το αστέιο είναι ότι δεν χάθηκε καθόλου χρόνος περσι στην στηριξη των τραπεζών, το οποίο ίσως είναι ενδειξη του ποιούς εκτιμούν (στηρίζουν/ εξυπηρετούν) στην πραγματικότητα οι ευρωπαικές κυβερνήσεις. 

Επίσης, οι λοιποί ΕΕ μάλλον πήραν ελαφρά το ζήτημα με το σκεπτικό ότι να, τώρα είναι ευκαιρία να τους βάλουμε να κανουν κάποιες βελτιώσεις στη λειτουργία τους. Ίσως κι ο ΓΑΠ έτσι να σκεφτόταν. Θυμάμαι που το Φεβρουάριο- Μαρτιο μας έδιναν συμβουλές πως να μειώσουμε το δημόσιο και τη φοροδιαφυγή. Αναγκάιο φυσικά, αλλά έιναι σα να πνίγεται ο άλλος κι εσύ να τον κοιτάς με το σωσίβιο στο χέρι και να του δίνεις συμβουλες για τη σωστη τεχνική του ύπτιου (και πάω στοίχημα ότι θα υπάρχει σχετικό σκετς Μόντυ Πάιθον)

Μπορέι επίσης η Ελλάδα να μην έκανε από την αρχη γνωστό το πόσο αναγκαία ήταν η δράση χωρίς καθυστέρηση. Αναρωτιέμαι αν χάθηκε χρόνος στην προοσπάθεια να συνδιαστουν πολλά μετρα μαζί.



ΥΓ Κάποιος μου έλεγε χτες ότι η τραπεζολαγνεία κι η σχολή σκέψης που αποθεωνει το παπατζιλίκι τύπου σου δίνω δάνειο με το ενα χέρι, ποντάρω ότι θα χάσεις και εισπράτω τα κερδη της χασούρας με το άλλο, ίσως πάρει το δρόμο άλλων ιδεολογιών και οικονομικών θεωριών. Μακαρι, αλλά θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο και πολύ αργά για την Ελλάδα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2010)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι την προσφυγή στο ΔΝΤ την ήξεραν πριν καν εκλεγούν (ήταν δυνατόν να μην την ξέρουν; ). Αυτό άλλωστε δικαιολογεί και το γεγονός -που έκανε τους πάντες να αναρωτιούνται- γιατί τα μέτρα που ανακοινώθηκαν όταν η κυβέρνηση ήταν φρέσκια-φρέσκια ήταν τόσο ήπια. Όσο για την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση της ΝΔ, οι συνωμοσιολόγοι λένε ότι έκανε πίσω ακριβώς γιατί το ήξερε. 

Ο καθένας ας βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Είναι γεγονός ότι άμα είσαι τελευταίος στις δημοσκοπήσεις κι έχεις άλλα δύο χρόνια μεχρι τις επόμενες εκλογές δεν κάνεις πρόωρες εκλογές. 
Αλλά ας θυμηθούμε παλι αυτό που ειπώθηκε για τις βρετανικές εκλογές της περασμένης εβδομάδας: όποιος βρει μετά από αυτές τις εκλογές δεν θα ξανακυβερνήσει για 30 χρονια, γιατί θα πρέπει να λάβει αυστηρά οικονομικά μέτρα. 
Ο Καραμανλής σωτήρας της ΝΔ; Κι η Ντόρα διαγραμμένη λόγω ΔΝΤ; Δεν τον είχα για τόσο ξύπνιο.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Άντε κι άλλο ένα άρθρο
_But the real problem is much deeper. It is philosophical as well as mathematical. Too much debt, like too much dying, is not a transitional state. It’s a final state. And once the soul has left the body, there is no point in trying to keep the husk alive. Similarly, when a debt cannot be repaid, there’s no use pretending. When you cannot keep up with the interest on a debt, it is added to the principle. The debt grows, becoming evermore unmanageable. It’s better to admit the error as soon as possible and start organizing the details of your financial funeral._
άπου αλλού πήρε το μάτι μου τη λέξη αποπληθωρισμός, αλλά δεν ξερω αν οι έλληνες μικρομεσαίοι καταστηματάρχες πάνε προς τα εκεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2010)

(Και) το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, πάντως, είναι ήδη ξεπερασμένο από τα γεγονότα.

Η πραγματικότητα έχει αλλάξει ριζικά από προχτές· οι «αγορές» είχαν ξεχάσει ότι όταν χρειάστηκε, π.χ. τη δεκαετία του 1970, και το «σκληρό γερμανικό μάρκο» δεν έμεινε και τόσο σκληρό. Θεώρησαν θέσφατο ότι οι γερμανικοί φραγμοί στο συλλογικό υποσυνείδητο λόγω του υπερπληθωρισμού που οδήγησε στην πτώση της Βαϊμάρης θα τους εμπόδιζαν να δουν αυτό που γνωρίζουν όλες οι άλλες νυν και τέως αυτοκρατορικές οικονομίες, η αμερικάνικη, η αγγλική, η γαλλική, η ρώσικη: Ο πιο εύκολος δρόμος για να ξεφύγει μια νομισματική οντότητα (εδώ, η ευρωζώνη) από τη συνολική υπερχρέωση είναι γνωστός και λέγεται πληθωρισμός.

Ουσιαστικά, ο ευρωπαϊκός Χολαργός πήρε άδεια (αν όχι εντολή --που «απαγορεύεται») να κόψει χρήμα· μετρημένα, προσεκτικά, αλλά ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες --όπως κάνει μια οικονομική υπερδύναμη, όπως έκανε η Αμερική μετά το 1945 και κατέβασε το πολεμικό της χρέος από το 130% κάτω από το 100%.

Το τι θα σημάνει αυτό για εμάς, είναι δύσκολο να το εκτιμήσει σήμερα οποιοσδήποτε. Θα έχουμε ευκολότερη πρόσβαση σε δανειακά κεφάλαια, αλλά θα υπάρχει πρόσθετος εξωγενής πληθωρισμός που θα μας δυσκολεύει κι άλλο τη ζωή. Όπως λένε όλοι, όλα θα κριθούν από την ανάπτυξη.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Την οποία ανάπτυξη δεν ξέρω πού θα τη βρούμε. Αν θυμάμαι καλά σε κάτι παλιότερα στατιστικά ο μόνος κλάδος της ελληνικής οικονομίας που είχε παρουσιάσει ανάπτυξη το 2004-5-6 (δε θυμάμαι ποια χρονιά) ήταν το λιανικό εμπόριο. Δηλαδή ίσχυε εντελώς το ψωνίστε γιατί χανόμαστε. Κι αυτό σε εποχές που η οικονομική κρίση ήταν άγνωστη λέξη. Τι θα αλλάξει ώστε να αναπτυχθούν άλλοι κλάδοι;


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Και μια που λέμε για το θέμα, το προηγούμενο δεκαήμερο βρέθηκα σε πολλές και διάφορες φάσεις να μιλάω με Άγγλους, και οι συζητήσεις όλες ήταν ως εξής: 
How is the situation in Greece?
Our thoughts are with you
I was never a supporter of the Euro, μου είπε ένας, but I feel for you, as we will be soon having the same over here
κλπ κλπ κλπ
Συζήτηση περί ανέμων και υδάτων, φυσικά, αλλά το αναφέρω γιατί σε γενικές γραμμές επικρατεί η άποψη ότι όλοι είναι εναντίον μας και όλοι είναι σαν τους αρθρογράφους των γερμανικών περιοδικών. 
Στην πραγματικότητα οι περισσότεροι ξέρουν ότι τα ΜΜΕ διαστρεβλώνουν τα πάντα και η εικόνα που έχουμε δεν είναι η πραγματική, ενόψει και του εδώ σωου που μόλις τα βρουν τα κόμματα μεταξύ τους ξεκινάει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω πού και πώς θα γίνει η ανάπτυξη. Νομιζω ότι δεν το ξέρει κανείς. Ανοργάνωτα θα γίνουν τα πράγματα, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή, ρωμέικα, σχεδόν στην τύχη.

Αλλά αν δεν συμφωνείς ότι η οικονομική και κοινωνική πίεση από τα τωρινά μέτρα είναι επαρκής να στρέψει την περίφημη ελληνική ευφυΐα και επιχειρηματικότητα από τρόπους να κλέψει την κοινωνία σε τρόπους να παράγει κάτι, τότε προφανώς την έχουμε κάτσει τη βάρκα και μας περιμένουν περισσότερα μέτρα και, κάπου στο βάθος, οριστικά πια, η πτώχευση και η κατάρρευση.

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι οι Έλληνες γύρω μας δεν είναι τόσο χαζοί. Θα πιέσουν αφόρητα για να σοβαρευτεί το κράτος (και η πίεση θα είναι αφόρητη) και να προωθήσει την ανάπτυξη και θα πιέσουν αφόρητα όλη την κοινωνία να σοβαρευτεί (και η πίεση αυτή θα είναι επίσης αφόρητη) ώστε να επιστρέψουν το ταχύτερο δυνατό, σε ορθολογική βάση, κάπου κοντά στο status quo ante.

Και εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε τελικά να κάνουμε πολλούς οικονομολόγους της καταστροφής να φάνε τα πτυχία τους.

*Edit:* Και επειδή είδα και το δεύτερο σημείωμά σου, να επιβεβαιώσω ότι βλέπω πως το ανθελληνικό κλίμα αντιστρέφεται και αλλού στην Ευρώπη. Υπάρχει ακόμη η γκρίνια «γιατί να σας πληρώνουμε» αλλά έχουν αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνουν ότι το πράγμα είναι μεγαλύτερο και κάποιοι, να νιώθουν μέχρι και δέος για τις θυσίες που υποβαλλόμαστε.

Επιπλέον, κάποιο έχουν αρχίσει να κατανοούν ότι πχ δεκατέσσερις φορές το λίγο είναι πολύ λιγότερο από το δώδεκα φορές μπόλικο. Καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν ξυπνάμε κάθε πρωί με τη σκέψη να αγοράσουμε άλλα δέκα φρεγάτες να τις στείλουμε στον πόλεμο. Το δε γέλιο της αρκούδας πέφτει όταν τους εξηγείς ότι οι υψηλόμισθοι στην Ελλάδα αρχίζουν από τα 30.000 ευρώ το χρόνο...

Εξακολουθούν πάντως να μην έχουν κατανόηση για τις άλλες ιδιαιτερότητές μας (φοροδιαφυγή, φακελάκι --έχει περάσει πια σε ξένες γλώσσες, υπερκοστολογήσεις, αγένεια στις τουριστικές υπηρεσίες κπλ.)


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Μακάρι, αλλά πιστεύω ότι το αποτέλεσμα των μέτρων θα είναι να διογκωθεί η μαύρη οικονομία μεταξύ των πληττόμενων τάξεων. Δηλαδή τώρα θα κοιτάνε για δεύτερη, μαύρη, δουλειά κι αυτοί που πρώτα ίσως δεν το σκέφτονταν. Θα κοιτάνε να πιάσουν την καλή σα να ήμαστε ταινία του '50 με τη Βούρτση και τον Ξανθόπουλο κλπκλπ. 
Οι επιχειρηματίες δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιδράσουν, ειδικά του λιανικού εμπορίου. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να εξαφανιστούν και να αντικατασταθούν από τις πολυεθνικές. 
Πίεση για βελτίωση θα υπάρχει, αλλά πάντα στο πλαίσιο του "την κρίση να πληρώσει ο γείτονας".


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2010)

Κάποια ενδιαφέροντα σχόλια από αυτό εδώ το άρθρο:



drsiebenmal said:


> [...] να επιβεβαιώσω ότι βλέπω πως το ανθελληνικό κλίμα αντιστρέφεται και αλλού στην Ευρώπη. Υπάρχει ακόμη η γκρίνια «γιατί να σας πληρώνουμε» αλλά έχουν αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνουν ότι το πράγμα είναι μεγαλύτερο και κάποιοι, να νιώθουν μέχρι και δέος για τις θυσίες που υποβαλλόμαστε.


 
The observation about the necessity for joint action attributed to Dr Benjamin Franklin, that most European of Americans, when signing the Declaration of Independence seems apt in our current predicament: 
"_*We must, indeed, all hang together, or assuredly we shall all hang separately*."_ 
If Member States will not or cannot make the fundamental changes to implement a common fiscal framework to underpin a common currency, then we might as well start taking our places in an orderly queue for the gallows.




SBE said:


> [...]ΥΓ Κάποιος μου έλεγε χτες ότι η τραπεζολαγνεία κι η σχολή σκέψης που αποθεωνει το παπατζιλίκι τύπου σου δίνω δάνειο με το ενα χέρι, ποντάρω ότι θα χάσεις και εισπράτω τα κερδη της χασούρας με το άλλο, ίσως πάρει το δρόμο άλλων ιδεολογιών και οικονομικών θεωριών. Μακαρι, αλλά θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο και πολύ αργά για την Ελλάδα.


 
Time we sold the speculators short.
Time we put 'Deliberate destabilisation of society in pursuit of profit' on the statute book as a crime.
What is the point of voting when the banksters first get to cause mayhem, then get their losses socialised, and then seek to make another mint by driving down the states that saved them.
These international hooligans are rabid on short-termist greed. If we don't rein them in we will all be dragged down like Greece.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2010)

Λέει το άρθρο επίσης
Ιn Britain too, all parties have operated on the basis that they could not tame markets, only sweep up after them. Two years after the collapse of Lehman Brothers that dogma looks well past its sell-by date – yet all politicians have struggled to find a decent replacement.

Κι αυτό είναι σημαντικό κτγμ, η αντικατάσταση. Γιατί μιλάμε για μια- δυο γενιές που έχουν υποστεί την πλύση εγκεφάλου των προγραμμάτων ΜΒΑ, που έχουν πειστεί ότι greed is good ή ότι there is no such thing as society. Πώς να καταρρίψεις έτσι εύκολα την κοσμοθεωρία που γέμισε τα πορτοφόλια πολλών για πολλά χρόνια; 
Θα μου πεις κι ο Μαρξισμός κλπκλπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2010)

Από άρθρο του Μπάμπη Παπαδημητρίου στη σημερινή Καθημερινή (τα έντονα δικά μου):

Θα σας δώσω ένα (λίγο) περίπλοκο νούμερο του οποίου την εξέλιξη ελάχιστοι κοιτούσαμε με αγωνία. Το στοιχείο αποκαλείται *«Ακαθάριστες δανειακές ανάγκες από διεθνείς πηγές»*, δηλαδή τι δανειζόμαστε από μη κατοίκους της δόλιας αυτής χώρας, για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μέσα σε ετούτη τη χώρα. Το σχετικό ποσό θα φτάσει το 2010 στο απίθανο νούμερο των 197 δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ. Ηταν μόλις 49,4 δισ. το 2005. Κατ’ αναλογία προς το ΑΕΠ, που σημαίνει τι μας δάνειζαν οι ξένοι για να «τρώμε» εγχωρίως, *το 2005 βρισκόμασταν στο 25% και το 2010 φτάσαμε στο 85%.* Σε απλά ελληνικά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε κάθε 100 ευρώ που βάζουμε στην «τσέπη» μας, τα 85 είναι δανεικά από κάποιον που δεν κατοικεί σε τούτον εδώ τον τόπο. Λέτε αυτός που μας δανείζει να μην ανησυχεί;

Εξίσου ενδιαφέρον έχει ο υπολογισμός που έχουν κάνει οι αναλυτές του Διεθνούς Νομισματικού Ταμείου για τα όσα θα συνέβαιναν αν δεν σημειωνόταν η κατάρρευση και παρέμβαση που περιγράφει το Πρόγραμμα Σωτηρίας. Το ποσοστό δανεικών από το εξωτερικό *θα έφτανε το 100,6 του ΑΕΠ το 2013 και θα συνέχιζε προς το 105,7 το 2015*. Με άλλα λόγια, όλες οι πιστώσεις που χρηματοδοτούν την εγχώρια παραγωγή πλούτου θα προέρχονταν από πόρους οι οποίοι δεν έχουν δημιουργηθεί στην Ελλάδα. Είναι αυτονόητο πως καμία χώρα δεν μπορεί να αντέξει για μεγάλο διάστημα παρόμοια ανισορροπία.​
Ολόκληρο το άρθρο εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Γιατί μιλάμε για μια- δυο γενιές που έχουν υποστεί την πλύση εγκεφάλου των προγραμμάτων ΜΒΑ, που έχουν πειστεί ότι greed is good ή ότι there is no such thing as society. Πώς να καταρρίψεις έτσι εύκολα την κοσμοθεωρία που γέμισε τα πορτοφόλια πολλών για πολλά χρόνια;



Πέστα Χρυσόστομη. Κι ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το μέλλον χτίζεται ΤΩΡΑ. Όχι αύριο, το mañana που λένε οι Ισπανοί. Καμία ευστροφία (αν και στην περίπτωση των Ελλήνων εγώ μάλλον πονηριά βλέπω, παρά ευστροφία) δεν πρόκειται να μας σώσει όταν το χρέος θα είναι μη διαχειρίσιμο. Παρά μόνο κάποιος deux ex machina. Και για να αλλάξει το κράτος, θα πρέπει πρώτα να αλλάξουν οι Έλληνες και να παραιτηθούν από τις απαιτήσεις που έχουν από το κράτος. Και θα πρέπει -για να γίνει αυτό- να βρεθούν εναλλακτικές. Ο μόνος λόγος που το κράτος γιγαντώθηκε είναι επειδή δεν υπήρχαν λύσεις και δουλειές. Συν το ότι μερικοί πολιτικοί επέλεξαν να καλλιεργήσουν τα αρνητικά των Ελλήνων.


----------



## anef (May 12, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Αυτός ο Λαπαβίτσας που τόσο προφητικά τα λέει εδώ το Γενάρη και συνεχίζει εδώ τον Απρίλη, με συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις, εκ των οποίων η τρίτη θα μπορούσε να είναι και η «αριστερή πρόταση» εδώ που φτάσαμε, γιατί δεν ακούγεται παραπάνω;



Έλσα, από ποιόν να ακουστεί παραπάνω; Η κυβέρνηση και όσοι την στηρίζουν, δηλαδή ο ΣΕΒ, η ΝΔ, το ΛΑΟΣ και οι γυμνοσάλιαγκες που παριστάνουν τους δημοσιογράφους δεν έχουν καιρό να ασχολούνται με εναλλακτικές προτάσεις και αηδίες. Έχουν άλλη δουλειά να κάνουν. Πρώτα ακολούθησαν τον μονόδρομό τους, ενοχοποιώντας και κατατρομοκρατώντας τον κόσμο, τώρα συκοφαντούν όσους προσπαθούν να αντιδράσουν. 

Ο Καρατζαφύρερ κατηγορεί την αριστερά γιατί, λέει, δημιουργεί «υπόστρωμα» για τη βία. Σύμφωνα με την ακατανίκητη λογική του «η ανατρεπτική ατμόσφαιρα ... επωάσθηκε από κάποιους χώρους και σ’ αυτή την ατμόσφαιρα χώραγαν και τα έκτροπα. Είναι σίγουρο ότι όταν σπέρνεις ανέμους θερίζεις θύελλες». (Η έλευση του ΔΝΤ, η καταστροφική πολιτική της κυβέρνησης, οι απολύσεις, δεν επωάζουν τίποτα, βέβαια. Είναι ουδέτερα και άχρωμα φυσικά φαινόμενα και ο κόσμος πρέπει να τα υπομείνει, με ωριμότητα και υπευθυνότητα.) Σε τηλεοπτική εμφάνισή του δε -στο Μέγκα νομίζω- αφού επανέλαβε τα περί «υποστρώματος», μας είπε σοβαρά πως περιμένει έκτροπα από ακροαριστερούς και ακροδεξιούς κατά τη διάρκεια της επίσκεψης Ερντογάν. Υπόστρωμα είπατε; 

Δημοσιογράφος του ΣΚΑΪ ταυτίζει  τη δράση του ΠΑΜΕ με την «αριστερή τρομοκρατία», επικαλούμενος μάλιστα τη Σώτη Τριανταφύλλου. Έξυπνο! Παίρνει κατευθείαν διαταγές από το αφεντικό του ή ενεργεί αυτοβούλως;

Ο Στέφανος Μάνος καταθέτει μηνυτήρια αναφορά για τα πλοία και τα πανό στην Ακρόπολη (ουάου), ο πρόεδρος του ΣΕΒ δηλώνει πως «Η ανεδαφική εξαλλοσύνη των κομμάτων αυτών, ο αναχρονιστικός χαρακτήρας της "επανάστασής" τους, η τυφλή βία που υποθάλπουν, τα εκθέτει, τα απομονώνει και εν τέλει θα τα περιθωριοποιήσει στην κοινή γνώμη. Θα έχουν απώλειες αντί για τα οφέλη που προσδοκούν». Ευχαριστούμε, πατερούλη, που μας προειδοποίησες.

Στελέχη της κυβέρνησης κατηγορούν επίσης την αριστερά για μη σεβασμό των νόμων και του Συντάγματος (π.χ. δηλώσεις Πεταλωτή, αλλά και αποστροφή του Παπανδρέου προς τον αγορητή του ΚΚΕ στη βουλή, όπου τον ρωτά αν τελικά καταδικάζει την πυρπόληση της Μαρφίν γιατί, λέει, δεν κατάλαβε! Προσπάθησε, Γιωργάκη, λίγο -θα καταλάβεις). Κατά τα άλλα βέβαια η κυβέρνηση μπορεί να τροποποιεί τελείως πραξικοπηματικά τον νόμο που ψηφίστηκε για τα μέτρα του ΔΝΤ, αφαιρώντας από τη βουλή τον έλεγχο πάνω σε ζητήματα που είναι τόσο κρίσιμα για την Ελλάδα. Ο ίδιος ο Παπανδρέου μιλάει για εκχώρηση της εθνικής κυριαρχίας. Αυτά, δεν μπορεί, όλο και κάποιο Σύνταγμα θα τα προβλέπει.

Εντωμεταξύ, ο Τάσος Τέλλογλου φρονεί πως ορισμένα άρθρα του Συντάγματος πρέπει να βγουν εκτός. Η χώρα είναι «σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης χωρίς δικτατορία», λέει. Ο λαός πρέπει λοιπόν, ώριμα, να κάτσει στ' αβγά του, να ωριμάσουν κι αυτά, να δούμε τι θα βγάλουν. Περισσότερα για τον νέο εσωτερικό εχθρό, στο άρθρο του Ιού της Κυριακής.

(Ορισμένοι δημοσιογράφοι, πάντως, ξεπερνούν σε ευρηματικότητα και την ίδια την κυβέρνηση: μετά από ρεπορτάζ του ΣΚΑΪ στο οποίο ο Προβόπουλος επαναλάμβανε πως ο Παπανδρέου ήξερε πολύ καλά το ύψος του ελλείμματος πριν τις εκλογές, ο δημοσιογράφος μοιράστηκε μαζί μας -στα σοβαρά, δεν έκανε πλάκα- την πεποίθησή του πως όταν ο Παπανδρέου έλεγε «Λεφτά υπάρχουν», εννοούσε πως λεφτά υπάρχουν στις αγορές. Για δανεισμό, δηλαδή. Πού να ξέρει ο άνθρωπος ότι θα ακολουθούσε καταστροφή; Εμ, έτσι εξηγούνται όλα!)


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

anef said:


> (Ορισμένοι δημοσιογράφοι, πάντως, ξεπερνούν σε ευρηματικότητα και την ίδια την κυβέρνηση: μετά από ρεπορτάζ του ΣΚΑΪ στο οποίο ο Προβόπουλος επαναλάμβανε πως ο Παπανδρέου ήξερε πολύ καλά το ύψος του ελλείμματος πριν τις εκλογές, ο δημοσιογράφος μοιράστηκε μαζί μας -στα σοβαρά, δεν έκανε πλάκα- την πεποίθησή του πως όταν ο Παπανδρέου έλεγε «Λεφτά υπάρχουν», εννοούσε πως λεφτά υπάρχουν στις αγορές. Για δανεισμό, δηλαδή. Πού να ξέρει ο άνθρωπος ότι θα ακολουθούσε καταστροφή; Εμ, έτσι εξηγούνται όλα!)



Μα, αλήθεια, εξαπατήθηκε ο κόσμος; Πιστεύετε πραγματικά ότι ψήφισαν αυτοί που ψήφισαν το ΠΑΣΟΚ επειδή έλεγε ο ΓΑΠ ότι υπάρχουν λεφτά; Δηλαδή, ξαφνικά πριν από τις εκλογές ο Κώστας ήταν ο σοβαρός και υπεύθυνος επειδή έλεγε ότι θα πρέπει να πάρουμε μέτρα και ο Γιώργος ήταν ο λαοπλάνος επειδή έλεγε ότι υπάρχουν λεφτά; Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλαβαίναμε όλοι ότι εννοούσε ότι υπάρχουν λεφτά που δεν δηλώνονται, υπάρχουν λεφτά που σπαταλιούνται, υπάρχουν λεφτά που πηγαίνουν στη διαφθορά; Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σκεφτήκαμε ότι υπάρχουν λεφτά κάτω από χαλιά ή κάτω από στρώματα; Ειλικρινά, θεωρώ ότι είναι μια από τις πιο αντιπαραγωγικές μετεκλογικές συζητήσεις αυτή. Σαν να με θεωρεί ηλίθιο ή να θεωρεί ηλίθιους τους ψηφοφόρους.


----------



## anef (May 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μα, αλήθεια, εξαπατήθηκε ο κόσμος; Πιστεύετε πραγματικά ότι ψήφισαν αυτοί που ψήφισαν το ΠΑΣΟΚ επειδή έλεγε ο ΓΑΠ ότι υπάρχουν λεφτά; Δηλαδή, ξαφνικά πριν από τις εκλογές ο Κώστας ήταν ο σοβαρός και υπεύθυνος επειδή έλεγε ότι θα πρέπει να πάρουμε μέτρα και ο Γιώργος ήταν ο λαοπλάνος επειδή έλεγε ότι υπάρχουν λεφτά; Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλαβαίναμε όλοι ότι εννοούσε ότι υπάρχουν λεφτά που δεν δηλώνονται, υπάρχουν λεφτά που σπαταλιούνται, υπάρχουν λεφτά που πηγαίνουν στη διαφθορά; Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σκεφτήκαμε ότι υπάρχουν λεφτά κάτω από χαλιά ή κάτω από στρώματα; Ειλικρινά, θεωρώ ότι είναι μια από τις πιο αντιπαραγωγικές μετεκλογικές συζητήσεις αυτή. Σαν να με θεωρεί ηλίθιο ή να θεωρεί ηλίθιους τους ψηφοφόρους.



Είναι φανερό νομίζω, Νίκελ, πως σχολιάζω το σχόλιο του δημοσιογράφου και δεν μπαίνω στην ουσία του επιχειρήματος. Πάνω σ' αυτή τη μετεκλογική συζήτηση μεταξύ ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ, για να αντικρούσει ο δημοσιογράφος το επιχείρημα της ΝΔ λέει αυτά που λέει. Πραγματικά, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε!

Ωστόσο, θα συμφωνήσεις νομίζω πως, άσχετα από το ίδιο το σύνθημα και το τι εννοούσε ο Παπανδρέου, το να ξέρεις ότι το έλλειμμα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που δηλώνει η κυβέρνηση και που ξέρει ο πολύς κόσμος και να μην το σχολιάζεις καν δεν είναι και ό,τι ειλικρινέστερο, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Nickel πως, αντί να κραυγάζουν κάποιοι "Σας κορόιδεψε γι' αυτό τον ψηφίσατε", μήπως θα ήταν πιο εποικοδομητικό να ρωτήσουν μερικούς ψηφοφόρους του ΠΑΣΟΚ αν όντως νιώθουν ότι ξεγελάστηκαν. Κανένας σκεπτόμενος άνθρωπος, όταν είδε τον Καραμανλή να παραχωρεί άρον-άρον τη διακυβέρνηση, δεν είχε αμφιβολία ότι η κατάσταση είναι τραγική. Τώρα, αν υπήρχαν και μερικοί, που μέχρι χτες ψήφιζαν τον Καραμανλή "ως καταλληλότερο για πρωθυπουργό", που αλλαξοπίστησαν και ψήφισαν ΓΑΠ νομίζοντας ότι θα συνεχίσουμε με μία από τα ίδια, ε, ναι, αυτοί ξεγελάστηκαν.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

anef said:


> Ωστόσο, θα συμφωνήσεις νομίζω πως, άσχετα από το ίδιο το σύνθημα και το τι εννοούσε ο Παπανδρέου, το να ξέρεις ότι το έλλειμμα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που δηλώνει η κυβέρνηση και που ξέρει ο πολύς κόσμος και να μην το σχολιάζεις καν δεν είναι και ό,τι ειλικρινέστερο, έτσι δεν είναι;


Με τον δημοσιογράφο γέλασα, με το πώς προσπαθεί ο καθένας να (παρ)ερμηνεύσει κάτι τόσο απλό. Απλό είναι αυτό που έλεγε το ΠΑΣΟΚ, απλός και ο τρόπος που το εισέπραξε ο κόσμος.

Για την ειλικρίνεια στην πολιτική θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε μια ακόμα πιο αντιπαραγωγική συζήτηση. Είχα ακούσει ότι η πολιτική είναι η τέχνη του εφικτού. Η ειλικρίνεια στην πολιτική είναι η τέχνη του ανέφικτου.


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2010)

Δεν έχουν και τόσο άδικο μερικοί δημοσιογράφοι όσον αφορά τις μεθόδους του ΠΑΜΕ (και όχι μόνο). Πρόκειται σαφώς για (επονομαζόμενη) αριστερή τρομοκρατία. Και αλήθεια, πού είναι η αριστερά σ' αυτή τη χώρα; Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Ελλάδα είναι από τις λίγες χώρες στον κόσμο που έχουν στη Βουλή κόμμα που ονομάζεται κομμουνιστικό, του οποίου μάλιστα η γενική γραμματέας νοσταλγεί τον καιρό του Στάλιν.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Ελλάδα είναι από τις λίγες χώρες στον κόσμο που έχουν στη Βουλή κόμμα που ονομάζεται κομμουνιστικό, του οποίου μάλιστα η γενική γραμματέας νοσταλγεί τον καιρό του Στάλιν.


Είσαι υπερβολικός! Δεν είναι το μόνο πράγμα στο οποίο βρισκόμαστε πενήντα χρόνια πίσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2010)

> _*Η τρίτη λύση είναι η ριζοσπαστική έξοδος από την ευρωζώνη. Θα ακολουθήσει υποτίμηση βελτιώνοντας την ανταγωνιστικότητα που τώρα καταρρέει. Παράλληλα, όμως, η εξυπηρέτηση του εξωτερικού χρέους θα καταστεί κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αδύνατη, απαιτώντας παύση πληρωμών και αναδιάρθρωση του χρέους. Η πρόσβαση σε διεθνείς κεφαλαιαγορές θα γίνει δυσχερής. Οι τράπεζες θα δεχτούν μεγάλες πιέσεις αντιμετωπίζοντας κατάρρευση.
> 
> Για να αντιμετωπιστούν τα προβλήματα αυτά απαιτείται δραστικός οικονομικός και κοινωνικός μετασχηματισμός. Είναι απαραίτητο να κινητοποιηθούν ευρύτερες κοινωνικές δυνάμεις, ικανές να λάβουν οικονομικά μέτρα υπέρ της εργασίας. Αυτά μπορούν να βάλουν τη χώρα σε νέα τροχιά ανάπτυξης.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, οι τράπεζες πρέπει να εθνικοποιηθούν και να επεκταθεί ο δημόσιος έλεγχος σε επιχειρήσεις κοινής ωφέλειας, μεταφορών, ενέργειας και τηλεπικοινωνιών. Πρέπει να υπάρξει βιομηχανική πολιτική, καθώς και στρατηγικές αύξησης της παραγωγικότητας. Παράλληλα, πρέπει να γίνει πραγματική «επανίδρυση» του κράτους, με διαφάνεια, δημοκρατικό έλεγχο και ουσιαστική αλλαγή του φορολογικού συστήματος. Για να αποφευχθεί η ροπή προς την εθνική οικονομική αυτάρκεια, πρέπει να διατηρηθούν οι προσβάσεις στο διεθνές εμπόριο, την τεχνολογία και τις επενδύσεις."_



Εμένα θα μου άρεσε να δω κάποια στιγμή αριθμούς σε αυτό το θεωρητικό σχεδίασμα και έχω να διατυπώσω κάποιες πρακτικές (ελπίζω χρήσιμες) απορίες:

Με δεδομένο (αν είναι δεδομένο) αυτό που βλέπουμε όλοι γύρω μας, ότι εισάγουμε σχεδόν τα πάντα πια στην Ελλάδα (με βάση και τα αριθμητικά στοιχεία του, πολιτικά πολύ συντηρητικού, Παπαδημητρίου που τσιτάρισα νωρίτερα), παραγωγική βάση δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Από πετρέλαιο μέχρι τρόφιμα, από φάρμακα μέχρι μηχανήματα, εισάγουμε τα πάντα. Οπότε, υποθέτω ότι το κλειδί για να λειτουργήσει το σχέδιο είναι στην προτεινόμενη εθνικοποίηση των τραπεζών. Υποθέτω ότι αυτό θα είναι απαραίτητο προκειμένου να δεσμευτεί όλο το συνάλλαγμα που θα βρεθεί εκεί και να μπορούμε να κινηθούμε ωσότου υλοποιήσει το ελληνικό κράτος τους προτεινόμενους μετασχηματισμούς.

Υποθέτω επίσης ότι αυτό θα γίνει με κάποιον βίαιο τρόπο --ειδάλλως πώς; θα αγοράσει το κράτος την πλειοψηφία των μετοχών; Με ποια χρήματα; Πού θα τα βρει; Θα αρχίσει να τυπώνει αβέρτα πλαστά ευρώ από το Χολαργό;

Και η πρώτη ενέργεια (η βίαιη εθνικοποίηση *όλων* των τραπεζών) και η δεύτερη (αν την διανοηθούμε) σημαίνει ότι θα παραβιάσουμε διεθνείς συμφωνίες που έχουμε υπογράψει. Αυτό σημαίνει βέβαια ότι αυτοστιγμεί θα μας αποβάλουν από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση για έμπρακτη παραβίαση των συμφωνιών που έχουμε υπογράψει και μπορούν μέχρι (λέω εγώ, με αυτά που έχουν δει τα μάτια μας) και να προσφύγουν εναντίον μας, πχ στο Συμβούλιο Ασφαλείας για να καταδικαστούμε ως κράτος-παρίας που δεν σέβεται την υπογραφή του και να μας επιβάλουν διάφορες κυρώσεις --από τις γνωστές και μη εξαιρετέες.

Ενώ λοιπόν θα πολιορκούμε τις εθνικοποιημένες τράπεζες για να σηκώσουμε τα χρήματά μας, θα παίρνουμε --το πολύ πολύ-- κάτι άχρηστα χαρτιά που θα γράφουν «νέες δραχμές». Δεν θα πειράζει όμως, επειδή με αυτές δεν θα υπάρχει και τίποτε να αγοράσουμε. (Όσοι έχουν αποθέματα οποιουδήποτε είδους θα τα στοκάρουν για την επερχόμενη μαύρη αγορά.) Καθώς λοιπόν η κυβέρνηση θα σχεδιάζει _«να επεκταθεί ο δημόσιος έλεγχος σε επιχειρήσεις κοινής ωφέλειας, μεταφορών, ενέργειας και τηλεπικοινωνιών, να υπάρξει βιομηχανική πολιτική, καθώς και στρατηγικές αύξησης της παραγωγικότητας, και παράλληλα, να γίνει πραγματική «επανίδρυση» του κράτους, με διαφάνεια, δημοκρατικό έλεγχο και ουσιαστική αλλαγή του φορολογικού συστήματος»_ --με κάποια δυσκολία βέβαια, γιατί θα υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα μειωμένης αξιοπιστίας μας στην προσπάθεια _«να διατηρηθούν οι προσβάσεις στο διεθνές εμπόριο, την τεχνολογία και τις επενδύσεις» _αφού _«πρέπει να αποφευχθεί η ροπή προς την εθνική οικονομική αυτάρκεια»_, θα _«κινητοποιηθούν ευρύτερες κοινωνικές δυνάμεις, ικανές να λάβουν οικονομικά μέτρα υπέρ της εργασίας»_ και να υλοποιηθεί _«ο δραστικός οικονομικός και κοινωνικός μετασχηματισμός που απαιτείται»_.

Με άλλα λόγια, η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του ελληνικού λαού, που ψηφίζει εδώ και 35 χρόνια δικομματισμό σε μια σχέση αλληλοδιαφθοράς, θα σπεύσει στα χωριά της να σπείρει κανά μποστάνι για να πορεύεται και να λιώσει όσα κουταλομαχαιροπίρουνα βρει στα αυτοσχέδια χυτήρια που θα χτίσει για να στηριχτεί η νέα ελληνική βιομηχανική επανάσταση. Παράλληλα, θα δημιουργούνται χιλιάδες νέες θέσεις εργασίας σε ξεχασμένες ή νέες ειδικότητες: Στον έλεγχο της διακίνησης του συναλλάγματος --και στη λαθραία εξαγωγή συναλλάγματος. Στην καταδίωξη της μαύρης αγοράς --και στην ίδια τη μαύρη αγορά. Στο τράφικινγκ από την Ελλάδα προς το εξωτερικό και στην καταδίωξη του τράφικινγκ από την Ελλάδα στο εξωτερικό.

Και είκοσι χρόνια μετά, θα έρθει ο Ντενγκ Ξαοπίνγκ να ξαναφέρει τον καπιταλισμό από την πίσω πόρτα...

Μου φαίνεται εξίσου δύσκολο και εξίσου απάνθρωπο σενάριο με τα μέτρα του ΔΝΤ για τα επόμενα τέσσερα χρόνια. Κι εκεί, η θεωρία λέει ότι θα ζοριστούμε (τα νούμερα μάς δείχνουν το πόσο) και ανάλογα με το άλφα, το βήτα ή το γάμμα, θα έχουμε και την αντίστοιχη εξέλιξη.

Μπορεί όμως να κάνω και λάθος. Άλλωστε δεν είμαι καθηγητής σε αυτή τη Μέκκα του σοσιαλισμού, το Λονδίνο. Γι' αυτό, μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποια στιγμή και αριθμούς και χρονοδιάγραμμα και γι' αυτό το σενάριο; Άλλωστε, όπως λένε όλοι, μπορεί τελικά να μην το αποφύγουμε. Γιατί να μην γνωρίζουμε συγκρίνοντας νούμερα --και όχι άλλες θεωρίες πια-- αν πρέπει να το επιδιώξουμε μια ώρα αρχύτερα ή αν πρέπει να κάνουμε ό,τι μπορούμε για να το αποφύγουμε;

Εκτός αν έχουμε συμφωνήσει ότι πραγματικά πρέπει να υπάρξει μια τεράστια και μακρόχρονη δημιουργική καταστροφή στη χώρα, να μη μείνει (σχεδόν) τίποτε όρθιο, και από το κενό να αναδυθούν οι δυνάμεις που θα δουλέψουν για να μπορέσει μετά _«να γίνει πραγματική «επανίδρυση» του κράτους, με διαφάνεια και δημοκρατικό έλεγχο»_.

Διαφορετικά, ποιος θα υλοποιούσε το σχέδιο του καθηγητή;


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2010)

Μια τέτοια εθνικοποίηση των τραπεζών απ' όσο ξέρω δεν θα επηρεάσει τους μικρομέτοχους, αλλά τους καρχαρίες που ούτως ή άλλως θέλουμε να εκδιώξουμε. Τι έχει παιχτεί με τις τράπεζες; Τι κρυφές συμφωνίες έχουν οι Ελληνικές τράπεζες με την Wall Street; Έξοδος από την ΕΕ δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι μπορεί να γίνει έτσι απλά. Από την Ευρωζώνη είναι πιο πιθανό. Αν συνεχίσει βέβαια να υπάρχει Ευρωζώνη. Αλλά εξαρτάται πώς θα γίνει. Εκεί είναι όλη η ουσία. Πραξικοπηματικά κι απότομα, όχι. Όπως το κάνει η Μέρκελ και το ΔΝΤ (με διπλωματία), ναι.

Και καλό θα ήταν κάποια στιγμή να κάνουμε μια αποτίμηση και να δούμε αν η Ελλάδα και η Ελληνική οικονομία έχουν ωφεληθεί πραγματικά από την ΕΕ και την Ευρωζώνη ή όχι.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

Επειδή θα εξαφανιστώ για μερικές ώρες, ένα γρήγορο αρχικό σχόλιο στο σχόλιο του δόκτορα. Αν ξυπνήσει ένα πρωινό ο Παπακωνσταντίνου με το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο στο νου του και δεν προλάβει να βγάλει όλα τα κομπιούτερ των τραπεζών από την πρίζα, σε λίγες ώρες όλες οι καταθέσεις, πατριωτών και μη πατριωτών, θα βρίσκονται σε λογαριασμούς άλλων τραπεζών και θα ψάχνουμε μόνο για τα τιμαλφή. Επομένως, ενεχυροδανειστές μπορεί να χρειαστούμε, λαθρέμπορους συναλλάγματος δεν θα χρειαστούμε.


----------



## anef (May 12, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πρόκειται σαφώς για (επονομαζόμενη) αριστερή τρομοκρατία.



Να ετοιμαζόμαστε για ξερονήσια ή θα αντιμετωπιστεί το φαινόμενο της επονομαζόμενης με πιο σύγχρονες μεθόδους;

Επίσης, καθαρά από περιέργεια: ποιές μορφές αντίδρασης (κομμάτων, πολιτών, εργαζόμενων, ανέργων) δεν κινδυνεύουν να χαρακτηριστούν τρομοκρατία; Π.χ. Μπορούμε να βρίζουμε από μέσα μας; Να κρατάμε την αναπνοή μας μέχρι το 100; Να μαλώνουμε με την τηλεόραση πίνοντας φρεντουτσίνο;


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

anef said:


> Να ετοιμαζόμαστε για ξερονήσια ή θα αντιμετωπιστεί το φαινόμενο της επονομαζόμενης με πιο σύγχρονες μεθόδους;


Εγώ πάλι δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν πιο σύγχρονες μέθοδοι αλλά ότι κάθε σύστημα, όταν στριμωχτεί υπερβολικά, θα καταφύγει στις γνωστές και παραδοσιακές μεθόδους. Καλό είναι να το δούμε κι αυτό το θέμα κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2010)

anef said:


> Να ετοιμαζόμαστε για ξερονήσια ή θα αντιμετωπιστεί το φαινόμενο της επονομαζόμενης με πιο σύγχρονες μεθόδους;
> 
> Επίσης, καθαρά από περιέργεια: ποιές μορφές αντίδρασης (κομμάτων, πολιτών, εργαζόμενων, ανέργων) δεν κινδυνεύουν να χαρακτηριστούν τρομοκρατία; Π.χ. Μπορούμε να βρίζουμε από μέσα μας; Να κρατάμε την αναπνοή μας μέχρι το 100; Να μαλώνουμε με την τηλεόραση πίνοντας φρεντουτσίνο;



Ξερονήσια ή Γκούλαγκ; 

Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει όταν μιλήσαμε για τις διαδηλώσεις, τους 50 εργαζομένους της Ολυμπιακής που τελικά πήραν αυτό που ήθελαν (εκβιαστικά είδα εγώ), τους αγρότες που κάνουν το ίδιο και πολλούς άλλους. Πότε ένα δικαίωμα παύει να είναι δικαίωμα και γίνεται τρομοκρατία (ή εν πάση περιπτώσει βία); Το ΠΑΜΕ τον τελευταίο καιρό ακολουθεί μια εξαιρετικά επιθετική πολιτική, η οποία δεν βρίσκει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της κοινωνίας σύμφωνο. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η πλειοψηφία της κοινωνίας έχει το δικαίωμα και να αντιδράσει και να καταδικάσει πράξεις που μοιάζουν εκβιαστικές.


----------



## anef (May 12, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ξερονήσια ή Γκούλαγκ;



Αυτά με τον Στάλιν και τα Γκουλάγκ είναι το λιγότερο άσχετα σαν απάντηση σε όσα έγραψα. 

Δηλαδή, αν υποθέσουμε ότι θεωρώ δίκαιη μια κινητοποίηση των αγροτών που στηρίζεται από την ΝΔ, τότε αυτό σημαίνει ότι: 

α) Είμαι οπαδός της ΝΔ
β) Πρέπει να απολογηθώ για τα εγκλήματα της δεξιάς στον εμφύλιο ή για τα εγκλήματα του διεθνούς καπιταλισμού. 

Έχει κι ο παραλογισμός τα όριά του.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2010)

Άνεφ, νομίζω συμφωνείς ότι τρομοκρατία είναι να μην θέλεις να απεργήσεις και να σε περιμένουν οι απεργοί στη γωνία και στην καλύτερη να σε βρίζουν, στη χειρότερη να τρως ξύλο. Ειδικά όταν δεν έχεις ερωτηθεί από πριν αν θέλεις να απεργήσεις αλλά η απεργία έχει αποφασιστεί δι' αντιπροσώπου. Το βρισίδι άντε να το δεχτώ, τα άλλα όχι. 

Εγώ έχω απεργήσει στο ΗΒ και η διαδικασία της λήψης της απόφασης ήταν εντελώς διαφανής. Όλα τα μέλη του συνδικάτου ψήφισαν ή τους δόθηκε η δυνατότητα να ψηφίσουν. Όχι μόνο οι εκπρόσωποί μας που συνεδριάζουν στα κεντρικά. Λάβαμε στο σπίτι μας γράμμα από το συνδικάτο που εξηγούσε τα αιτήματα και ψηφοδέλτιο το οποίο πήγε συμπληρωμένο σε τρίτη εταιρεία που κάνει καταμετρήσεις (πολύ προσωπικό σε όλη τη χώρα, αν ήμασταν μικρή επιχείρηση θα γινόταν επιτόπου η ψηφοφορία, πιθανόν με παρατηρητές από το αντίστοιχο της ΓΣΕΕ). Με τέτοια αδιάβλητη λήψη αποφάσεων αποκτάει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα η απεργία και ξέρουν οι συνδικαλιστές πόσο μπορούν να τραβήξουν το σκοινί στις διαπραγματεύσεις. Η απεργία μας είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία, παρεμπιπτόντως, με το 80+% να ψηφίζει υπέρ. Δεν περιμένω τα ίδια στην Ελλάδα, αλλά θα ήθελα λίγη αυτογνωσία, δηλαδή όταν οι αποφάσεις λαμβάνονται από έναν μικρό πυρήνα συνδικαλιστών που εικάζουν την αντίδραση των εργαζομένων, να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ανοχή στην αντίθετη άποψη και να μην θεωρείται αυτονόητο ότι θα είναι οι εργαζόμενοι πρόβατα


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2010)

Εσύ μίλησες για ξερονήσια, anef. Και τελικά, που καταλήγουμε; Είναι τρομοκρατία το να αποκλείεις εισόδους υπουργείων, να διώχνεις καράβια, να καταλαμβάνεις την Ακρόπολη και να μπλοκάρεις επενδύσεις;


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το ΠΑΜΕ τον τελευταίο καιρό ακολουθεί μια εξαιρετικά επιθετική πολιτική, η οποία δεν βρίσκει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της κοινωνίας σύμφωνο. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η πλειοψηφία της κοινωνίας έχει το δικαίωμα και να αντιδράσει και να καταδικάσει πράξεις που μοιάζουν εκβιαστικές.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι η τακτική του ΠΑΜΕ βρίσκει αντίθετους τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του ελληνικού λαού. Και πώς θα μπορούσε να ήταν αλλιώς; Το δείχνει το αποτέλεσμα της κάλπης: έχουμε πάει σε εκλογές τρεις φορές τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια και το ποσοστό του ΚΚΕ είναι εξαιρετικά μικρό. Πώς περνάει από το μυαλό των συνδικαλιστών του ΠΑΜΕ ότι εκπροσωπούν τις επιθυμίες και τις απόψεις του λαού; Οπότε, όταν μια συνδικαλιστική ομάδα που εκπροσωπεί το 5% των Ελλήνων ψηφοφόρων κλείνει δρόμους, αποκλείει την Ακρόπολη, διώχνει κρουαζιερόπλοια, ταλαιπωρεί τουρίστες και σε τελική ανάλυση βλάπτει την οικονομία, προφανώς ασκεί τρομοκρατία στην πλειοψηφία του λαού που ΔΕΝ τους ψήφισε.


----------



## anef (May 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εσύ μίλησες για ξερονήσια, anef. Και τελικά, που καταλήγουμε; Είναι τρομοκρατία το να αποκλείεις εισόδους υπουργείων, να διώχνεις καράβια, να καταλαμβάνεις την Ακρόπολη και να μπλοκάρεις επενδύσεις;



Αγαπητέ Ambrose, μίλησα για ξερονήσια γιατί κάποιοι (κι εσύ, αλλά ας μην κολλήσουμε εκεί) μιλούν για τρομοκρατία. Στο ποστ μου #422 περιγράφω μια κατάσταση που δεν την έβγαλα απ' το κεφάλι μου. Ούτε ο Ιός έβγαλε απ' το κεφάλι του αυτά που γράφει. Όταν ένα «έγκυρο» κανάλι σαν τον ΣΚΑΪ κατασκευάζει μια είδηση με τέτοιον τρόπο, επιχειρώντας να επενδύσει θεωρητικά τον όρο «αριστερή τρομοκρατία» και χρησιμοποιώντας μάλιστα τη Σώτη Τριανταφύλλου που φυσικά μιλούσε για την καθαυτό τρομοκρατία και όχι για πανό και απεργίες, τότε δικαιούμαι να πιστεύω ότι τα πράγματα είναι πολύ σοβαρά και ν' αναρωτιέμαι για την τιμωρία που επιφυλλάσσει το σύστημα στους κάθε είδους «τρομοκράτες». Όταν κάποιοι υπενθυμίζουν πως μετά τις «αταξίες» της αριστεράς τη δεκαετία του '70 είχαμε χούντα, δικαιούμαι να το εκλαμβάνω αυτό ως απειλή. 

Τώρα, για τα περιστατικά που αναφέρεις (που όπως τα αναφέρεις δεν είναι όλα ακριβή) δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε, κι ούτε χρειάζεται. Αν χαρακτηρίζεις τρομοκρατία τον αποκλεισμό της εισόδου ενός υπουργείου, τις πράξεις των ίδιων των υπουργείων πώς τις χαρακτηρίζεις;

Επίσης, καράβι κανείς δεν έδιωξε. Υπήρχε απεργία, αποφασισμένη από την Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία, όχι από το ΠΑΜΕ. Η εταιρία του πλοίου ειδοποιήθηκε εγκαίρως ότι θα υπάρχει απεργία, επέλεξε όμως να φέρει τους τουρίστες στο λιμάνι. Ήταν λογικό μετά οι απεργοί να θέλουν να υποστηρίξουν την απεργία τους, απέναντι δε σε ένα πλοίο που αντιπροσώπευε το μέλλον που φοβόντουσαν και για το οποίο ακριβώς απεργούσαν. Όταν η απεργία έληξε το πλοίο έφυγε (και μάλιστα, παρά τις απειλές, ξανάρθε μετά από κάποιες μέρες και θα ξανάρθει). Έτσι είναι οι απεργίες, είναι μέρος του ορισμού τους αυτό, δεν είναι τσάι κυριών.

Κατάληψη της Ακρόπολης απ' όσο ξέρω δεν έγινε, έγινε ανάρτηση πανό στην Ακρόπολη. Το τελευταίο με το μπλοκάρισμα των επενδύσεων δεν το καταλαβαίνω καλά: υποθέτω εννοείς σειρά τρομοκρατικών ενεργειών όλων των προηγούμενων ελληνικών κυβερνήσεων .


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Επειδή όλα γύρω μας θα γίνονται ολοένα και πιο δύσκολα, να μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας:

Δεν θα φτάσουμε σε μια κοινωνία που θα απαγορέψει τις απεργίες, τις διαμαρτυρίες, τα συλλαλητήρια. Αυτό μας έλειπε! Κάποιοι από μας είμαστε αρκετά μεγάλοι για να έχουμε ζήσει σε τέτοια κοινωνία. Αλίμονο και να το διανοούμαστε καν!

Από εκεί και πέρα, και η απεργία, που είναι κατεξοχήν πολιτική πράξη, κρίνεται. Από τη στόχευσή της, την υλοποίησή της, την απόδοσή της, τις συνέπειές της. Και θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή η χρήση ενός τόσο δυνατού όπλου σε μια κοινωνία κατά βάση συντηρητική (όπως είναι κατά βάση όλες οι κοινωνίες) και γερασμένη, κατακερματισμένη πολιτικά και οικονομικά, που ψάχνει για αποδιοπομπαίους τράγους και εξιλαστήρια θύματα για να απεκδυθεί και τις δικές της ευθύνες.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από εκεί και πέρα, και η απεργία, που είναι κατεξοχήν πολιτική πράξη, κρίνεται. Από τη στόχευσή της, την υλοποίησή της, την απόδοσή της, τις συνέπειές της.


Ακριβώς. Και το ΠΑΜΕ δεν θέλει να καταλάβει ότι η πλειοψηφία του ελληνικού λαού κρίνει αρνητικά τις απεργίες που προκηρύσσει και υλοποιεί — με βίαιο τρόπο μάλιστα όταν κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι διαφωνούν και δεν θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν. 
Όσο για τις συνέπειες, θα πληροφορήσω τον οποιοδήποτε ισχυρίζεται ότι τα κρουαζιερόπλοια θα συνεχίσουν να έρχονται, με απεργίες ή χωρίς, ότι είναι βαθιά νυχτωμένος. Είναι γελοίος ο ισχυρισμός ότι η εταιρεία ενημερώθηκε για την απεργία και παρόλα αυτά επέλεξε να φέρει το πλοίο στον Πειραιά, άρα κανένα πρόβλημα. Δεν αλλάζουν τα προγράμματα τέτοιων τεράστιων πλοίων σε μερικές ώρες. Μπορεί οι εταιρείες να μην αντιδρούν ακαριαία, βγάζοντας από το πρόγραμμά τους τα ελληνικά λιμάνια, αλλά αντιδρούν και θα αντιδράσουν. Μπορεί η Πειραϊκή-Πατραϊκή και η Πιρέλι να μην έκλεισαν ακαριαία, αλλά έκλεισαν, πάλι χάρη στους συνδικαλιστές.


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

Anef, δεν θα συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση για το ΠΑΜΕ γιατί προφανώς βλέπουμε πολύ διαφορετικά τα πράγματα κι ότι είχα να πω, το είπα. Από εκεί πέρα, μια και ο drsiebenmal έθεσε ζήτημα απαγόρευσης των απεργιών και των διαδηλώσεων (αλήθεια ποιος μίλησε για απαγόρευση απεργιών και διαδηλώσεων), πολύ θα ήθελα να ξέρω πότε ένα δικαίωμα, παύει να είναι δικαίωμα. Αλήθεια, πόσες φορές πρέπει να φωνάξει κανείς "λύκος!" για να πάψουν οι άλλοι να τον πιστεύουν; Δυστυχώς, γινόμαστε μάρτυρες μιας περιόδου στην ιστορία, όπου η κατάχρηση των δικαιωμάτων και των ελευθεριών για ατομιστικούς και ιδιοτελείς σκοπούς, όχι μόνο οδηγεί στην απώλειά τους, αλλά σπρώχνει το εκκρεμές στην αντίθετη θέση. Ας προσέχαμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Από εκεί πέρα, μια και ο drsiebenmal έθεσε ζήτημα απαγόρευσης των απεργιών και των διαδηλώσεων


Φυσικά, *ποτέ δεν έθεσα* τέτοιο θέμα. Αν το θέλεις, έθεσα το θέμα *να μη διανοηθεί κανείς* να θέσει τέτοιο θέμα.


Ambrose said:


> ...αλήθεια ποιος μίλησε για απαγόρευση απεργιών και διαδηλώσεων...


Κανείς εδώ μέσα. Δεν θεώρησα αναγκαίο να το διευκρινίσω, αλλά ας το κάνω κι αυτό τώρα για καλό και για κακό... Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουμε ακούσει τους διάφορους γύρω μας που μιλάνε για περιορισμούς σε άρθρα του Συντάγματος, για συμμόρφωση των δημοσιογράφων προς τας υποδείξεις και ό,τι καπνίσει του καθενός η γκλάβα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουμε ακούσει τους διάφορους γύρω μας που μιλάνε για περιορισμούς σε άρθρα του Συντάγματος, για συμμόρφωση των δημοσιογράφων προς τας υποδείξεις και ό,τι καπνίσει του καθενός η γκλάβα.



Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω κλείσει αυτιά και μάτια στην αηδία των ΜΜΕ, γιατί δεν τους αντέχω άλλο. Μάλλον κάποιο επεισόδιο θα έχασα. Η τάση όμως προς την καταστολή (ελευθεριών, δικαιωμάτων κλπ) είναι γενική και εκδηλώνεται σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. Πολλές φορές δε, φοράει τη μάσκα και τα προσχήματα των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων. Αν δεν βρεθούν νέες στρατηγικές αντιμετώπισης και χειρισμού των κρίσεων πολύ φοβάμαι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα φτάσουμε και σε απαγορεύσεις κυκλοφορίας. Από την άλλη, είναι η κατάχρηση των δικαιωμάτων που τους δίνει πάτημα (Λύκος; Ποιος λύκος; )


----------



## anef (May 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από εκεί και πέρα, και η απεργία, που είναι κατεξοχήν πολιτική πράξη, κρίνεται.



Σωστό, κι αυτό και τα άλλα που είπες. Όμως, να μείνουμε λίγο σ' αυτό το «κρίνεται»; Πρώτον, κάθε αντίδραση νομίζω πρέπει να κρίνεται σε σχέση με τη δράση που προηγείται. Οι απεργίες δεν γίνονται γιατί κάποιοι ξύπνησαν στραβά το πρωί. Δεύτερον, ελάχιστη προϋπόθεση στη δημοκρατία είναι να γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει. Προσωπικά -δεν ξέρω ποια ήταν η δική σας εμπειρία- επί μέρες προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω απ' τα κανάλια τι είναι καμποτάζ και τι ζητάνε οι ναυτεργάτες. Αντ' αυτού ενημερώθηκα αρκούντως για την «αριστερή τρομοκρατία». 

Η άποψη δε ότι για το κλείσιμο επιχειρήσεων ή τον μειωμένο τουρισμό φταίνει οι απεργίες είναι τουλάχιστον αφελής κτγμ. Οι απεργίες είναι αντίδραση σε επιθέσεις που δέχεται ο κόσμος της εργασίας. Το αν είναι πάντα ο πιο ενδεδειγμένος ή ο πιο έξυπνος τρόπος αντίδρασης να το συζητήσουμε, αλλά τα περί τρομοκρατίας ας τ' αφήσουμε στην άκρη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

anef said:


> Όμως, να μείνουμε λίγο σ' αυτό το «κρίνεται»; Πρώτον, κάθε αντίδραση νομίζω πρέπει να κρίνεται σε σχέση με τη δράση που προηγείται.


Φυσικά.


anef said:


> Δεύτερον, ελάχιστη προϋπόθεση στη δημοκρατία είναι να γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει.


Αυτονόητο και ξαναπέστο.


anef said:


> ...επί μέρες προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω απ' τα κανάλια τι είναι καμποτάζ και τι ζητάνε οι ναυτεργάτες.


Από τα κανάλια; Μου το χαλάς... :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

anef said:


> Προσωπικά -δεν ξέρω ποια ήταν η δική σας εμπειρία- επί μέρες προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω απ' τα κανάλια τι είναι καμποτάζ και τι ζητάνε οι ναυτεργάτες.



Οπότε τελικά, η άρση του καμποτάζ φαίνεται να συμφέρει την Ελληνική οικονομία ή όχι; Γιατί εκεί είναι που θα φανεί αν πρόκειται για τρομοκρατία εις βάρος του κοινωνικού συνόλου ή όχι.


----------



## anef (May 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Οπότε τελικά, η άρση του καμποτάζ φαίνεται να συμφέρει την Ελληνική οικονομία ή όχι; Γιατί εκεί είναι που θα φανεί αν πρόκειται για τρομοκρατία εις βάρος του κοινωνικού συνόλου ή όχι.



Η ελληνική οικονομία δεν είναι ένα πράγμα για όλους. Τα τελευταία χρόνια της ανάπτυξης και της ανόδου του ΑΕΠ, τα χρόνια του πάρτι που υποτίθεται ότι κάναμε όλοι μαζί, οι πλούσιοι έγιναν πλουσιότεροι και οι φτωχοί φτωχότεροι στην Ελλάδα. Ποιος ωφελείται από την άρση του καμποτάζ; Αν θέλεις, διάβασε τα στοιχεία που περιέχει το άρθρο του Ριζοσπάστη στο λινκ που έβαλα παραπάνω, στο #439, προς το τέλος. Έψαξα να βρω άλλες απόψεις, αλλά εκτός από γενικόλογες παρατηρήσεις τύπου «θα δημιουργηθούν χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας» δεν βρήκα. Αν βρεις κάτι, πόσταρέ το.


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

anef said:


> Η ελληνική οικονομία δεν είναι ένα πράγμα για όλους.



Υπάρχουν διάφορα άρθρα και απόψεις στο διαδίκτυο που αφορούν το καμποτάζ. Τα περισσότερα συμφωνούν ότι έτσι θα ενισχυθεί ο τουρισμός και συνεπώς η οικονομία με την εισροή τουριστών και συναλλάγματος, ενώ οι ναυτεργάτες θα ενισχυθούν με εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα, προκειμένου να μπορέσουν να προσαρμοστούν στις νέες συνθήκες. Τώρα, αν αυτό είναι ένα κατασκευασμένο ψέμα του κεφαλαίου για να μάς πείσει ότι πρέπει να γίνει, δεν είμαι σε θέση να το γνωρίζω και μόνο ο χρόνος θα το δείξει. Αυτό που αντιλαμβάνεται ο περισσότερος κόσμος από τις απεργίες και τις δράσεις τους, είναι ότι για άλλη μια φορά δεν θέλουν να αλλάξει το status quo και με αυτά που κάνουν ζημιώνουν τον τουρισμό. Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο συμμετείχαν κυρίως μέλη του ΠΑΜΕ.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τους φτωχούς που έγιναν φτωχότεροι και τους πλούσιους που έγιναν πλουσιότεροι, εξαρτάται σε τι θέση είναι ο καθένας και από πού το βλέπει. Είναι αλήθεια ότι η παγκόσμια τάση είναι να γίνουν οι πλούσιοι πλουσιότεροι και οι φτωχοί φτωχότεροι. Με εξαίρεση βέβαια την Ελλάδα και συγκεκριμένες κοινωνικές ομάδες που ζούνε πλουσιοπάροχα εις βάρος των άλλων. Και μιλάμε για λεφτά, όχι αστεία. Λεφτά που τα έχουν άνθρωποι χωρίς προσόντα, χωρίς γνώση, χωρίς μόρφωση, χωρίς δουλειά, χωρίς τίποτα. Μόνο με κονέ, πολιτικούς και κυκλώματα στο δημόσιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

*Ρεκόρ εξαετίας η ανεργία*

Στα υψηλότερα επίπεδα από τον Ιανουάριο του 2004 σκαρφάλωσε στη χώρα μας η ανεργία, τα ποσοστά της οποίας ανήλθαν το Φεβρουάριο του τρέχοντος έτους στο 12,1%. Κατά 150.000 αυξήθηκαν οι άνεργοι μόνο τον τελευταίο χρόνο.

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που δημοσιοποίησε η Εθνική Στατιστική Υπηρεσία, η ανεργία έφθασε τον Φεβρουάριο του 2010 στο 12,1%, έναντι 9,1% που ήταν το ποσοστό της τον αντίστοιχο μήνα του 2009 και 11,3% τον Ιανουάριο του 2010.

Το σύνολο των απασχολουμένων κατά το Φεβρουάριο 2010 εκτιμάται ότι ανήλθε σε 4.404.051 άτομα, οι άνεργοι ανήλθαν σστους 605.277 , ενώ ο οικονομικά μη ενεργός πληθυσμός υπολογίζεται στα 4.282.874 άτομα.

Οι απασχολούμενοι ελαττώθηκαν κατά 83.439 άτομα σε σχέση με το Φεβρουάριο του 2009 (μείωση 1,9%) και κατά 41.692 άτομα σε σχέση με τον Ιανουάριο του 2010 (μείωση 0,9%).

Αντιθέτως, οι άνεργοι αυξήθηκαν κατά 154.280 άτομα σε σχέση με το Φεβρουάριο του 2009 (αύξηση 34,2%) και κατά 38.145 άτομα σε σχέση με τον Ιανουάριο του 2010 (αύξηση 6,7%).​
Από το Έθνος


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Να θυμόμαστε ότι τα παραπάνω νούμερα δεν μετράνε τη μαύρη εργασία, η οποία μπορεί να κινείται με τους ίδιους ρυθμούς, μπορεί ωστόσο, στο βαθμό που έχει σχέση με την οικοδομή, να είναι σε πολύ χειρότερη κατάσταση.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορεί η Πειραϊκή-Πατραϊκή και η Πιρέλι να μην έκλεισαν ακαριαία, αλλά έκλεισαν, πάλι χάρη στους συνδικαλιστές.



Επειδή αυτό το είπες και πιο πάνω Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά δεν είχα απαντήσει, ναι μεν αυτή ήταν η δικαιολογία και η εικόνα προς τα έξω, αλλά δεν ήταν τα πραγματικά αίτια. Το πολύ να πεις ότι οι αντιδράσεις των εργαζομένων ήταν η σταγόνα που ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι. 

Για την Πιρέλλι θυμάμαι ότι έφυγε από την Ελλάδα λίγο πριν ή λίγο αφού είχε μπει η Ελλάδα στην ΕΟΚ και μεταφέρθηκε στην Τουρκία. Αυτό δείχνει ότι ήταν απόφαση καθαρά οικονομική. Η Πιρέλλι υπέθεσε ότι με την είσοδο της Ελλάδας στην ΕΟΚ θα εναρμονιζόταν η νομοθεσία ή θα ανέβαινε το βιοτικό επίπεδο και δεν θα συνέφερε πλέον να μείνει στην Ελλάδα. Ζήτησαν από τους εργαζόμενους να αυξήσουν την παραγωγή, ακολούθησαν απεργίες και τελικά έφυγαν. Το οποίο σημαίνει είτε ότι ζήτησαν τα αδύνατα με σκοπό να προκαλέσουν τις απεργίες για να φύγουν είτε ότι ζήτησαν κάτι εφικτό αλλά είχαν απρόθυμους συνδικαλιστές, που δεν συνειδητοποιούσαν ότι οι συνθήκες αλλάζουν, και έφυγαν παρά τη θέλησή τους. 

Ομοίως, εκτός από την Πειραϊκή Πατραϊκή, την οδό της εξαφάνισης πήραν κι όλες σχεδόν οι ελληνικές κλωστοϋφαντουργίες τη δεκαετία του '70 (και του '60 εν μέρει) καθώς πλέον δεν ήμασταν ανταγωνιστικοί λόγω της βελτίωσης των συνθηκών εργασίας και της ανόδου του βιοτικού επιπέδου. Πλέον σήμερα όλη η κλωστοϋφαντουργία βρίσκεται στην Άπω Ανατολή και στην Ινδία. Η ΠΠ θα μπορούσε (και είχε τη δυνατότητα) να εξελιχτεί σε άλλου τύπου επιχείρηση, καθώς η παραγωγή ειδών πολυτελείας έμεινε στην Ευρώπη για μερικές δεκαετίες ακόμα. Αλλά αυτό δε γίνεται εύκολα, ακόμα κι αν έχεις εργάτες πρόθυμους να δεχτούν την απόλυση. 

Αυτές οι δύο επιχειρήσεις καθώς και πολλές άλλες δεν ήταν θύματα των συνδικαλιστών αλλά της αλλαγής στον τρόπο εργασίας. 
Η Ανατόλια π.χ δε φτιάχνει πλέον χαλιά, ασχολείται με το εμπόριο εισαγόμενων χαλιών. 
Τα Λιβάις τα τζην δεν τα φτιάχνουν πλέον στην Καλαμάτα αλλά σε διάφορες τριτοκοσμικές χώρες κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2010)

Δεν είναι δική μου εφεύρεση, η κοινωνία της Πάτρας έχει εδώ και καιρό καταλήξει σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα. Χρεώνει το κλείσιμο των δυο επιχειρήσεων στη στάση των συνδικαλιστών.


----------



## Elsa (May 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα θα μου άρεσε να δω κάποια στιγμή αριθμούς σε αυτό το θεωρητικό σχεδίασμα και έχω να διατυπώσω κάποιες πρακτικές (ελπίζω χρήσιμες) απορίες:
> ...........
> Διαφορετικά, ποιος θα υλοποιούσε το σχέδιο του καθηγητή;



Δεν ξέρω Δόκτωρ, αν απαντάει στα ερωτήματα που βάζεις, η συνέντευξη ενός άλλου καθηγητή, του Γιάννη Βαρουφάκη (διδάσκει Οικονομική Θεωρία στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών), στην "Εποχή", με τίτλο: Έπρεπε να αξιοποιήσουμε το μεγάλο μας χρέος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Δεν ξέρω Δόκτωρ, αν απαντάει στα ερωτήματα που βάζεις, η συνέντευξη ενός άλλου καθηγητή, του Γιάννη Βαρουφάκη (διδάσκει Οικονομική Θεωρία στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών), στην "Εποχή", με τίτλο: Έπρεπε να αξιοποιήσουμε το μεγάλο μας χρέος!


Πρώτα πρώτα, ευχαριστώ που με σκέφτηκες. :)

Στην ουσία, δεν βλέπω πού έχω πει κάτι ουσιαστικά διαφορετικό. 

Το ποια θα είναι τα προβλήματα από τη χρεοκοπία, ο καθηγητής τα αναφέρει με σαφήνεια (δικές μου επισημάνσεις).:


> _[Ερώτ]:_ Ποια τα αρνητικά της στάσης πληρωμών;
> _[Απ.]_: Είναι δύο: οι τράπεζες και τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Κάποιες μπορεί να καταρρεύσουν. *Ταυτόχρονα, τα ταμεία ένα – δυο χρόνια μπορεί να μην είχαν να πληρώσουν.*



Δεν είναι εφιαλτική αυτή η προοπτική; Ας αφήσουμε τις τράπεζες (αλλά κι εκεί, τα λεφτά των μικρών και των μεσαίων είναι, οι καρχαρίες... άντε γεια).

Διαμαρτυρόμαστε σήμερα (δικαίως) για τα δώρα των συνταξιούχων και θα περάσουμε έτσι απλά, σαν υποσημείωση, την αδυναμία πληρωμής επί ένα-δύο χρόνια;

Στην πραγματικότητα, έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο καθηγητής υποστηρίζει ότι έπρεπε να δοκιμάσουμε μια διαπραγματευτική τακτική της μορφής «σκεφτείτε τι θα πάθετε αν φαλίρουμε». Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω καν αν δοκιμάσαμε αυτή την μπλόφα και οι άλλοι «είδαν τα χαρτιά» μας. Εδώ ξεκινήσαμε τη μεγαλύτερη μπλόφα με το γεμάτο πιστόλι και το ΔΝΤ και είδαμε τι βγάλαμε κι από αυτές.

Όμως, δεν υπάρχει απάντηση στο τι θα γινόταν αν δεν περνούσε η «μπλόφα» μας. Πρόσεξε:


> Εάν η κυβέρνηση προσερχόταν στις διαπραγματεύσεις *αποφασισμένη να κάνει στάση πληρωμών, δεν θα χρειαζόταν και να την κάνει!* Εάν έλεγε ότι ‘δεν έχω ως Κυβέρνηση την πολιτική νομιμοποίηση να χρωστάω 300 δισ. και να πάρω άλλα 100, όταν δεν προκύπτει με νούμερα ότι μ΄ αυτά που θα πάρω, δεν θα κάνω στάση πληρωμών του χρόνου.


Δεν μπαίνω καν στη συζήτηση τι θα απαντούσε μια κυβέρνηση στην ερώτηση: «Δηλαδή, έχεις νομιμοποίηση να πεθάνεις τους συνταξιούχους σου;»

Το άρθρο έχει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα σημεία (είναι πολύ καλή και η ανάλυση για τη γερμανική ψύχωση με το ισχυρό μάρκο). Βέβαια, είναι γραμμένο πριν διατυπωθεί η πολιτική απόφαση των υποστηριχτικών 750 δις και επομένως κάποιες εκτιμήσεις έχουν ήδη ξεπεραστεί από τις εξελίξεις.

Εμένα όμως μου τράβηξε ιδιαίτερα την προσοχή και το επόμενο απόσπασμα (είναι συνέχεια από εκεί που αναφέρεται στα προβλήματα από τη χρεοκοπία, το πρώτο απόσπασμα που τσιτάρισα):


> Ζητήματα πολύ σημαντικά και γι’ αυτό είναι καλό να εργαστούμε για να την αποφύγουμε. Όμως, αν είναι να την κάνεις σε δυο χρόνια, καλύτερα τώρα.


Αν είναι *να μην* την κάνεις; Αν τα καταφέρουμε; Αν πλησιάσουμε έστω αρκετά το στόχο ώστε να έχουμε κερδίσει πολιτικά το δικαίωμα για μια έντιμη επαναδιαπραγμάτευση εν κινήσει και όχι εν στάσει; Δεν το αξίζουν αυτό οι συνταξιούχοι και οι μισθωτοί; Να μην το παλέψουμε καν πρώτα;


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2010)

Πιστεύω ότι ο Βαρουφάκης είναι αρκετά πιο ρεαλιστής από τον Λαπαβίτσα. Αναφέρει, ωστόσο, ελάχιστα τα αρνητικά της στάσης πληρωμών. Σε μία γραμμή. Και το επιχείρημά του είναι: «αν είναι να την κάνεις σε δυο χρόνια, καλύτερα τώρα». 

Ωστόσο, καλό είναι να αξιοποιήσουμε τον ρεαλισμό της ενότητας «Καμμία πιθανότητα ανόδου». 

Διακοπή: Βλέπω ότι ο δόκτορας γράφει περίπου τα ίδια, οπότε, το κλείνω με:

Δηλαδή, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το χρόνο (ένα χρόνο, δύο χρόνια) για να δείξουμε (α) ότι μπορούμε να γίνουμε καλά παιδιά, να μην είμαστε μια σκέτη φαγάνα, και (β) ότι αυτά που συμφωνήθηκαν είναι ανέφικτα παρότι γίναμε καλά παιδιά. Τότε θα συζητιέται η αναδιάρθρωση.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είναι δική μου εφεύρεση, η κοινωνία της Πάτρας έχει εδώ και καιρό καταλήξει σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα. Χρεώνει το κλείσιμο των δυο επιχειρήσεων στη στάση των συνδικαλιστών.



Το ξέρω, και κάποτε το πίστευα γιατί το έλεγαν όλοι, αλλά κοιτάζοντας προς τα πίσω και κάνοντας εκτίμηση των γεγονότων από απόσταση και με νεότερες εμπειρίες πιστεύω ότι είναι λάθος η κοινώς αποδεκτή άποψη. 

Και έστω ότι αυτές οι δύο επιχειρήσεις έκλεισαν εξαιτίας των συνδικαλιστών, η ΒΕΣΟ, η Χαρτοποιία Λαδόπουλου, η Μάντισον κλπ, που έκλεισαν χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με συνδικαλιστές;


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

Υπάρχει όμως και η ισχυρότατη πιθανότητα (για να μην πούμε βεβαιότητα) το χρέος και τα σχετικά να έχουν ξεφύγει ακόμα περισσότερο (χιονοστιβάδα). Αφήστε που δεν ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει και με τις υπόλοιπες χώρες του Νότου.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2010)

Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητή η διαφορά ανάμεσα στη διαπραγμάτευση όπου εμφανίζεσαι ως φιλότιμα αγωνιζόμενος να σώσεις μια κατάσταση και ταυτόχρονα να αλλάξεις κακές συνήθειες που σε εκθέτουν ως κοινωνία για την οποία θα έπρεπε να θεσπιστεί ο όρος «τέταρτος κόσμος» (διότι τέτοιο χάλι ούτε η Μποτσουάνα δεν μπορεί να επιδείξει) και τη διαπραγμάτευση όπου προσέρχεσαι ως κακομαθημένο κωλόπαιδο και λες στον άλλο «Αν θες να πάρεις τα λεφτά σου, έτσι κι έτσι» (και ταυτόχρονα αφήνεις τους συβαρίτες να τον «συβαράνε» στο διηνεκές). Να με συγχωρείτε, αλλά εγώ δεν θα ήθελα να ξαναβγεί στον αφρό η συνωνυμία Greek = μπαταξής. Και λυπάμαι πολύ όταν αυτή είναι η καλύτερη πρόταση που έχουν να κάνουν οι καθηγητές.


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

Εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι αυτοί που μας δανείζουν και μας δάνειζαν, δεν ήξεραν τον τέταρτο κόσμο της Ελλάδας. Όπου υπάρχει δυνατότητα για κέρδος, εκεί θα γίνουν οι επενδύσεις, βλ. δάνεια με τοκογλυφικά επιτόκια & εκμετάλλευση των ξένων πλουτοπαραγωγικών πηγών. Άραγε, ποιο ποσοστό του χρέους μας είναι τα επιτόκια; Άλλωστε, δεν δανείζουν μόνο σε εμάς. Αλλά και σε χώρες της Ασίας, Λ. Αμερικής κλπ.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι αυτοί που μας δανείζουν και μας δάνειζαν, δεν ήξεραν τον τέταρτο κόσμο της Ελλάδας.


Και να τον ήξεραν, δεν μπορούμε να το αποδείξουμε, αφού δηλώναμε ψευδή στοιχεία. Για να δείξεις τον άλλο σαν τοκογλύφο, δεν πρέπει να τρέμει το δάχτυλό σου που είσαι μπαταξής.


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και να τον ήξεραν, δεν μπορούμε να το αποδείξουμε, αφού δηλώναμε ψευδή στοιχεία. Για να δείξεις τον άλλο σαν τοκογλύφο, δεν πρέπει να τρέμει το δάχτυλό σου που είσαι μπαταξής.



Δεν χρειάζεται να δείξεις τίποτα. Τα νούμερα μιλάνε από μόνα τους. Και το ήξεραν και το είχαν πει νομίζω. Και οι δικοί μας. Αλλά πέραν τούτου, ας μην ξεχνάμε κάτι: στον κόσμο αυτό που ζούμε, κανείς δεν δίνει λεφτά χωρίς όφελος και χωρίς λόγο.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2010)

Το σημερινό σημείωμα του Πρετεντέρη στα Νέα κατέληγε ως εξής:

[...] δεν εξασφαλίζουν εκείνο που πρωτίστως χρειάζεται ο τόπος: μια ικανή και αποτελεσματική διακυβέρνηση από ικανούς και αποτελεσματικούς ανθρώπους. Η ΟΠΟΙΑ θα ξαναδώσει στη χώρα εμπιστοσύνη και αυτοπεποίθηση.

Βαθυστόχαστο, περίπου όσο το «καλύτερα πλούσιος και υγιής παρά φτωχός και άρρωστος»! Αλλά, επειδή οι μέρες είναι πονηρές, δίπλα σε τέτοιες κοινοτοπίες που εκστομίζουμε όλοι χωρίς να μας ακριβοπληρώνουν γι’ αυτό, η μαγκιά είναι να δίνεις και το στίγμα σου, να μας πεις τέλος πάντων πώς γίνεται κάποιος «πλούσιος και υγιής», δηλαδή ποιοι είναι κατά τη γνώμη σου οι «ικανοί και αποτελεσματικοί». Και, επειδή είπα ότι οι μέρες είναι πονηρές, να και κάποια από τα πράγματα που συζητάνε στα δημοσιογραφικά στέκια:

http://www.sofokleous10.gr/portal2/toprotothema/toprotothema/2010-05-12-23-09-44-2010051223174/


----------



## Ambrose (May 14, 2010)

*Broke? Buy a few warships, France tells Greece*

(Reuters) - In a bizarre twist to the Greek debt crisis, France and Germany are pressing Greece to buy their gunboats and warplanes, even as they urge it to cut public spending and curb its deficit.

Indeed, some Greek officials privately say Paris and Berlin are using the crisis as leverage to advance arms contracts or settle payment disputes, just when the Greeks are trying to reduce defense spending.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE62M1Q520100323


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Indeed, some Greek officials privately say Paris and Berlin are using the crisis as leverage to advance arms contracts or settle payment disputes, just when the Greeks are trying to reduce defense spending.


Τώρα όμως ξέρουμε. Αρκεί να στείλουμε τον Ντανιέλ Κον-Μπεντίτ να διαπραγματευτεί μαζί τους. Αφού τα λέει καλύτερα από τους δικούς μας!


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2010)

Πράγμα που εξάλλου το κάνουν εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια, και δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με τις μίζες. Είναι κοινό μυστικό, π.χ., ότι για όσο διάστημα τα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά ήταν ιδιοκτησία εταιρείας γερμανικών συμφερόντων, το ελληνικό κράτος αγόραζε γερμανικά υποβρύχια.

Με άλλα λόγια, χρεωνόμαστε εμείς (εδώ και πολλά χρόνια) για να δημιουργούνται δουλειές στη Γερμανία.


----------



## Ambrose (May 14, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Είναι κοινό μυστικό, π.χ., ότι για όσο διάστημα τα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά ήταν ιδιοκτησία εταιρείας γερμανικών συμφερόντων, το ελληνικό κράτος αγόραζε γερμανικά υποβρύχια.



Και τα οποία τώρα πουλάνε. Άλλωστε, γιατί πουλήθηκαν στους Γερμανούς από τη στιγμή που οι μόνες δουλειές που πήραν ήταν αναθέσεις από το Ελληνικό δημόσιο; 
http://www.newspaper.gr/news/economy/49827/
http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathbreak_1_01/03/2010_325871
http://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy/124/articles/573662/Article.aspx


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2010)

Κανονικά, αν το δημόσιο ήταν επιχείρηση και τα ναυπηγεία είχαν μόνο πελάτη το δημόσιο, το δημόσιο θα αγόραζε την επιχείρηση για να κάνει οικονομία, αλλά δυστυχώς, κανένας δε δουλεύει έτσι. Κανένας δεν δουλεύει όπως συμφέρει όλες τις πλευρές, όλοι δουλεύουν με βαση τα συμφέροντα των μιζαδόρων. Επειδή όμως βγαίνω εκτός θέματος, θα συνεχίσω το θέμα στο νήμα των ειδήσεων.


----------



## Costas (May 15, 2010)

Κάποια σκόρπια:



Alexandra said:


> Είναι γελοίος ο ισχυρισμός ότι η εταιρεία ενημερώθηκε για την απεργία και παρόλα αυτά επέλεξε να φέρει το πλοίο στον Πειραιά, άρα κανένα πρόβλημα. Δεν αλλάζουν τα προγράμματα τέτοιων τεράστιων πλοίων σε μερικές ώρες.


Το "άρα κανένα πρόβλημα" είναι σίγουρα αστείο. Ωστόσο, να η δική μου πολύ πρόσφατη εμπειρία από ένα καράβι που κανονικά πιάνει Κουσάντασι-Μάρμαρις-Πειραιά. Επειδή θα είχε απεργία στον Πειραιά στις 3 Μαΐου, άλλαξε ρότα κι έπιασε Κουσάντασι-Πειραιά-Μάρμαρις. Διέσχισε δηλ. το Αιγαίο και ξαναγύρισε την άλλη μέρα στην Τουρκία! Βεβαίως αυτό συνεπάγεται έξοδα για το καράβι, και αν είναι να το κάνει συνέχεια, δεν θα το κάνει. Αλλά πάντως την αλλαγή λόγω απεργίας την έκανε· δεν είναι κάτι τόσο δύσκολο. Άρα δεν αποκλείεται το Ζενίθ να ήρθε παρά την απεργία για να πιέσει την κατάσταση. Τα συμφέροντα που παίζονται είναι τόσο μεγάλα ώστε η χασούρα μιας ημέρας (τα έξοδα διανυκτέρευσης των επιβατών του) να είναι απλώς ένα ενδεχόμενο στο εξελισσόμενο παιχνίδι πόκερ (=παίξαμε και χάσαμε).

Για τα στοιχεία του Ριζοσπάστη (2ο λινκ στο #439) έχω να πω ότι μπορεί μεν τα περί δουλειάς σε 400 οικογένειες από την άρση του καμποτάζ να είναι υπερβολικά, ως συνήθως, αλλά δεν πρέπει να υποτιμάμε τα έσοδα από τους τουρίστες που κατεβαίνουν σ' ένα λιμάνι. Το αν πάλι το καράβι κατευθύνει (με το αζημίωτο) τους τουρίστες του σε ορισμένα μαγαζιά, δεν σημαίνει ότι τουρίστες υπακούουν απολύτως, ούτε ότι τα μαγαζιά αυτά δεν ανήκουν στην ελληνική οικονομία. Πάντως, κάποιες φορές που υπήρξαν αντιδράσεις σ' αυτό το καθεστώς από τους εμπόρους ("δεν πληρώνουμε!"), τα πούλμαν με τους τουρίστες πήγαιναν κατευθείαν στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο και πίσω στο καράβι, χωρίς στάση στο χωριό για ψώνια. Είχε δηλ. κηρύξει το καράβι εμπάργκο σε ολόκληρο το χωριό. Χαμός. Ακόμα κι έτσι πάντως (που στο κάτω-κάτω θα μπορούσε να πολεμηθεί), άφηναν χρήματα στις αρχαιότητες (το εισιτήριο εισόδου).

Επίσης, εκτός από τους ναυτεργάτες υπάρχουν κι άλλοι εργαζόμενοι. Το Σωματείο Διπλωματούχων Ξεναγών (της Αθήνας), π.χ., διαμαρτυρήθηκε επισήμως για το μπλοκάρισμα του Ζενίθ.

Τέλος, το επιχείρημα ότι οι τουρίστες θα πηγαίνουν από το αεροδρόμιο στο λιμάνι και πίσω, χωρίς ν' αφήνουν δεκάρα στη χώρα, πού το στηρίζει ο αρθρογράφος του Ριζοσπάστη; Όταν τελειώνει μια κρουαζιέρα, πολύς κόσμος κάθεται και 2 και 3 μέρες στην πόλη, και κάνει από κει εκδρομές στην ενδοχώρα. Το ίδιο μπορεί να κάνει και πριν από την αρχή μιας κρουαζιέρας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 15, 2010)

Μα φυσικά κι αφήνουν χρήματα. Κι αν δεν αφήνουν τώρα, θα αφήσουν αύριο που θα είμαστε πιο ανοιχτοί και πιο φιλικοί.


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2010)

Θα πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε πάντως ότι άλλο απεργία, δηλαδή δεν βρίσκονται στη θέση τους οι εργαζόμενοι για να προσφέρουν την εργασία τους, και άλλο 100 μέλη του ΠΑΜΕ αποκλείουν την έξοδο και την είσοδο των επιβατών στο καράβι. Αυτό, όσο κι αν είχε ενημερωθεί οποιοσδήποτε πλοίαρχος για την απεργία, ίσως να το είδε για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα, γι' αυτό δεν αποφάσισε ν' αλλάξει δρομολόγιο, και όχι για να πιέσει όπως ισχυρίζεται ο Ριζοσπάστης. Τώρα έμαθε, όμως. Προχτές είχαν απεργία τα ρυμουλκά, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι ανυπέρβλητο εμπόδιο για έναν καπετάνιο κρουαζιερόπλοιου. Με προσεκτικούς χειρισμούς μπορεί να δέσει το καράβι και χωρίς τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκών, γι' αυτό τα καράβια Αρμονία και Μούζικα κατάφεραν να δέσουν. Τι θα γινόταν, όμως, αν τους περίμεναν πάλι 100 άτομα και τους απαγόρευαν την έξοδο από το καράβι; Τι σχέση θα είχε αυτό με την απεργία των ρυμουλκών; 

Επίσης, η χασούρα για το κρουαζιερόπλοιο δεν είναι μόνο τα έξοδα μιας μέρας για να στεγάσουν και να σιτίσουν τους επιβάτες έξω από το καράβι — που φυσικά είναι τεράστια, αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι μιλάμε για 2000 ή 2500 άτομα. Ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των επιβατών είναι άνθρωποι που παραμένουν πιστοί στην ίδια εταιρεία για επαναλαμβανόμενες κρουαζιέρες. Το χουνέρι που έπαθαν αυτοί οι επιβάτες θα τους κάνει να μην προτιμήσουν την ίδια εταιρεία, γιατί θα τη θεωρήσουν συνυπεύθυνη για την ταλαιπωρία τους. Και σίγουρα, σε μελλοντικές τους διακοπές, μπορεί να πουν "Μακριά από Ελλάδα". Εγώ θα το έλεγα πάντως στη θέση τους, αν είχα υποστεί τέτοια ταλαιπωρία.

Έχω συμμετάσχει σε κρουαζιέρες σε πολλές χώρες και όντως, είναι φανερό ότι το σύστημα των εκδρομών που οργανώνονται από το καράβι σε κατευθύνει σε ορισμένα μαγαζιά. Ε, και; Πρώτον, δεν έμπαινα στο μαγαζί. Δεύτερον, έμπαινα, χάζευα και δεν ψώνιζα. Τρίτον, ψώνιζα από εκεί που ήθελα εγώ ή καθόλου. Όταν τόσα χρόνια ταξιδεύαμε με τα λεωφορεία του ΟΣΕ για να πηγαινοερχόμαστε στην Πάτρα, δεν σταματούσε ΠΑΝΤΑ σε συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί στον Ισθμό το λεωφορείο; 

Όπως λέει ο Κώστας παραπάνω, όταν οι ξένοι αποφασίζουν μια κρουαζιέρα που αρχίζει ή τελειώνει στον Πειραιά, συνήθως κάθονται δυο-τρεις μέρες στην Ελλάδα, στην αρχή ή στο τέλος. Είναι πολύ σπάνιο να έρθει κάποιος από την άλλη άκρη του κόσμου μ' ένα αεροπλάνο για να μπει κατευθείαν στο καράβι. Όταν η κρουαζιέρα μου ξεκινούσε από το Fort Lauderdale στη Φλόριντα, περνούσα και δυο βράδια στην πόλη πριν μπω στο καράβι. Όταν η κρουαζιέρα μου ξεκίνησε από την Κοπεγχάγη, έμεινα πρώτα τρία βράδια στην πόλη και είδα όλα τα αξιοθέατα της Δανίας με ημερήσιες εκδρομές. Μα και οι ίδιες οι εταιρείες πουλάνε πακέτα στους επιβάτες που περιλαμβάνουν μερικές μέρες στη χώρα στην αρχή ή στο τέλος της κρουαζιέρας. Όποιος ισχυρίζεται ότι οι επιβάτες των κρουαζιερόπλοιων δεν παίζουν κανέναν ρόλο στην τοπική οικονομία γιατί πάνε κατευθείαν αεροδρόμιο-καράβι-αεροδρόμιο, δεν έχει ιδέα πώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα. Επίσης στα μαγαζιά δεν αγοράζουν μόνο "κανένα φτηνιάρικο αναμνηστικό", όπως ισχυρίζεται ο Ριζοσπάστης, αλλά αγοράζουν και κοσμήματα και έργα τέχνης και αντίγραφα αρχαιοτήτων στα μαγαζιά των μουσείων και των αρχαιολογικών χώρων. Οι καλύτεροι πελάτες των κοσμηματοπωλείων της περιοχής Πλάκας είναι οι τουρίστες, σωστά; Αλλά κι αν ένα μαγαζί έχει φτηνό εμπόρευμα, ποιος Ριζοσπάστης και ποιος συνδικαλιστής του ΠΑΜΕ μπορεί να επιβάλει στον καταστηματάρχη να χάσει μερικές χιλιάδες πελάτες κάθε χρόνο; Αλλά και για το ίδιο το λιμάνι είναι πηγή εσόδων τα κρουαζιερόπλοια. Δεν πληρώνουν τέλη ελλιμενισμού οι εταιρείες, δεν δίνουν δουλειά στα ρυμουλκά, στους υπαλλήλους του σταθμού υποδοχής; Δεν ωφελούν την εθνική οικονομία αυτά τα χρήματα;

Πότε, λοιπόν, το δικαίωμα στην απεργία ενός κλάδου εργαζομένων σταματάει να είναι δικαίωμα, και γίνεται δικτατορία που στραγγαλίζει το δικαίωμα στην εργασία άλλων εργαζομένων, με αποκλεισμό εθνικών οδών, κτιρίων και λιμανιών; Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι απάντηση λογική δεν θα πάρουμε ποτέ. Το "νόμος είναι το δίκιο του εργαζόμενου" έχει ξεχειλωθεί τόσο πολύ που σημαίνει πλέον "νόμος είναι το δικαίωμα ενός εργαζόμενου να πλήττει έναν άλλον εργαζόμενο περισσότερο απ' ό,τι πλήττει την εργοδοσία".


----------



## Themis (May 16, 2010)

Από τη σημερινή ειδησεογραφία (αντιγράφω από το in.gr):


> Η καγκελάριος Ανγκελα Μέρκελ προειδοποίησε ότι η ανάταξη της δημοσιονομικής κατάστασης της Γερμανίας προϋποθέτει δύσκολες επιλογές για περικοπές. Τόνισε πάντως ότι οι Γερμανοί «δεν μπορούν να ζουν επ' άπειρον πάνω από τις δυνατότητές τους».


Μήπως σας θυμίζει αυτό που λέγανε στους Έλληνες, φέρνοντάς τους σαν παράδειγμα προς μίμηση τους Γερμανούς;


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2010)

Φυσικά. Και το έχουμε πει ότι εδώ και μια δεκαετία, ίσως δεκαπενταετία, όλη η Ευρώπη ζει πάνω από τις δυνατότητές της.


----------



## Ambrose (May 16, 2010)

Δεν νομίζω ότι ζει όλη η Ευρώπη πάνω από τις δυνατότητές της. Η Ελλάδα ζούσε πάνω σε μια φούσκα, η οποία έσκασε. Από εκεί και πέρα, η Μέρκελ ακολουθεί την κλασική τακτική για "την ανάπτυξη της ανταγωνιστικότητας".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2010)

Ίσα-ίσα, οι Γερμανοί έχουν ξεκινήσει τα δικά τους προγράμματα «αναδιάρθρωσης του κοινωνικού κράτους και της αγοράς εργασίας (Agenda 2010)» (ορολογία από τη βίκη...) από την αρχή της δεκαετίας του 2000 (με κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας σοσιαλδημοκρατών-πράσινων, Σρέντερ/Γιόσκα Φίσερ) που κατά ορισμένους αναλυτές είχαν δύο αποτελέσματα:

1) Τη μεγαλύτερη μακροοικονομική ανθεκτικότητα της γερμανικής οικονομίας στις σημερινές συνθήκες,

....αλλά και επειδή αυτά τα πράγματα δεν γίνονται δωρεάν,

2) Την αλλαγή του πολιτικού σκηνικού (το SPD έχασε από 10% ως 15% προς τους πράσινους και την Αριστερά --κόμμα die Linke) με αποτέλεσμα τη μετατροπή του τετρακομματικού συστήματος στη Γερμανία σε πεντακομματικό. Αυτό πάλι, με τα τρία κόμματα να τοποθετούνται στο κεντροαριστερό φάσμα, και μέχρι τουλάχιστον να αποενοχοποιηθεί η κυβερνητική συνεργασία με την Αριστερά ως ενμέρει κληρονόμο του ΚΚ της ΛΔΓ (ή να αλλάξουν πάλι τα δεδομένα) δημιουργεί μεγάλες δυσκολίες δημιουργίας κεντροαριστερού κυβερνητικού συνασπισμού.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2010)

Εντάξει, ίσως όχι ΟΛΗ η Ευρώπη, αλλά σίγουρα η Ισλανδία (που θα μπορούσε να είχε ήπια ανάπτυξη, αφού έχει φυσικό πλούτο), η Ιρλανδία (ξέρουμε γιατί), η Βρετανία (εδώ ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι), και πολλές πρώην φτωχές χώρες που μπήκαν στην ΕΕ πρόσφατα και τα χρόνια πριν την ένταξη μπήκαν στο παιχνίδι της ανόδου και της φούσκας, με αποτέλεσμα να προσγειωθούν απότομα με την αρχή της κρίσης. Αν προσθέσουμε σε αυτές και τις οκονομίες του νότου, τι μένει; Οι Σκανδιναβικές; Με εξαίρεση τη Νορβηγία, η οποία δεν ανήκει στην ΕΕ και η οποία έχει πετρέλαιο, οι άλλες δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν, αν και η Φινλανδία δε νομίζω να μην παρασύρθηκε στο χορό. 
Οπότε αν τις μετρήσουμε, πιο πολλές βγαίνουν αυτές που ζούσαν πέρα από τις δυνατότητές τους, στηριγμένες σε φευγαλέα τραπεζική ισχύ, παρά οι άλλες. Και ποιες βγαίνουν λάδι από την υπόθεση αυτή; Γερμανία, Γαλλία, τα παραδοσιακά αφεντικά της Ευρώπης, και θα ήταν κι η Αγγλία για να συμπληρωθεί το καρέ (το τρίγωνο μάλλον), αν είχαν μυαλό. 
Εννοείται ότι η Ελβετία δε μετράει.


----------



## Ambrose (May 16, 2010)

SBE said:


> Με εξαίρεση τη Νορβηγία, η οποία δεν ανήκει στην ΕΕ και η οποία έχει πετρέλαιο,



Και η Ελλάδα έχει πετρέλαιο και ουράνιο και άλλα πολλά πολύτιμα. Η επίσκεψη Ερντογάν ως προς αυτό δεν μάς υποχρέωσε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και η Ελλάδα έχει πετρέλαιο και ουράνιο και άλλα πολλά πολύτιμα.


Σε εκμεταλλεύσιμες ποσότητες; Πού;  Μόνο για χρυσό ξέρω, κι αυτόν δεν θέλουμε να τον βγάλουμε για περιβαλλοντικούς λόγους.


----------



## Ambrose (May 16, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε εκμεταλλεύσιμες ποσότητες; Πού;  Μόνο για χρυσό ξέρω, κι αυτόν δεν θέλουμε να τον βγάλουμε για περιβαλλοντικούς λόγους.



To πετρέλαιο θεωρείται ότι είναι σε εκμεταλλευσιμότητες ποσότητες και το μπλοκάρει η Τουρκία (πρέπει να διευθετηθεί η υφαλοκρηπίδα). Όσο για το ουράνιο, εδώ. Και απ' όσο ξέρω υπάρχουν κι άλλα σπάνια ορυκτά στη Β. Ελλάδα. Οι περιβαλλοντικοί λόγοι είναι όντως ένα ζήτημα (όχι ότι θα απασχολούσε τις πολυεθνικές ή τον οποιονδήποτε άλλο που εποφθαλμιά τον πλούτο *μας*, αν θα κάνει ζημιά στο περιβάλλον ή όχι.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρον αυτό για το ουράνιο (έξι χρόνια δεν προχώρησε τίποτε, άραγε); Άν υπάρχει τέτοια ποσότητα, είναι μπόλικο. Το άλλο, για το πετρέλαιο, είναι σε πολύ υποθετικό στιλ, αλλά θα μπορούσε βέβαια κανείς και να το διαβάσει συνωμοτικά, κλείνοντας το ματάκι...


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2010)

Αμβρόσιε, κυκλοφορούν πολλά ραδιοαρβυλάτα για τον ορυκτό πλούτο της Ελλάδας που τάχα δεν τον εκμεταλλευόμαστε γιατί δεν μας αφήνουν οι διάφοροι μεγάλοι κλπ κλπ, άτιμη κενωνία, άτιμη Αμερική κλπ κλπ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είναι συμφέρουσα η εξόρυξη. Τώρα που ζοριζόμαστε με το πετρέλαιο έχουν αρχίσει να ψάχνουν κι εκεί που πρώτα δεν πλησίαζαν (βλ. πρόσφατη διαρροή στον κόλπο του Μεξικού, σε βάθος που πριν μερικά χρόνια ήταν απαγορευτικό). Για ουράνιο, η κεντρική Ευρώπη διαθέτει πολύ περισσότερο. 
Κι επειδή το θέμα είναι η οικονομία, η Νορβηγία ήταν χώρα με αγροτική και αλιευτική βάση. Μέχρι που ανακάλυψαν πετρέλαιο. Πολύ και οικονομικά συμφέρον. Και το εκμεταλλεύονται με τρόπο που επιτρέπει να είναι και σοσιαλιστές και καπιταλιστές μαζί. Αλλά αυτοί είναι Σκανδιναβοί.


----------



## Ambrose (May 17, 2010)

Dr7x, γιατί είναι συνωμοτικό το στυλάκι; Για πετρέλαιο μιλάμε. Αυτά δεν είναι αστεία πράγματα. Πόσο αίμα έχει χυθεί μέχρι στιγμής σ' αυτό τον πλανήτη για το μαύρο χρυσό; Μ' αυτή τη λογική, μπορώ κι εγώ να πω ότι η εισβολή στο Ιράκ έγινε για ανθρωπιστικούς λόγους και για την πάταξη της τρομοκρατίας και όχι για τα πετρέλαια ή άλλα οικονομικά συμφέροντα. Η άντληση του πετρελαίου στο Αιγαίο παλιά ήταν ασύμφορη. Τώρα, ίσως και όχι.

SBE, ραδιοαρβυλάτα υπάρχουνε, μόνο που εν προκειμένω αυτά που παραθέτω είναι αξιόπιστα και επιστημονικά ευρήματα. Άρα, το μόνο ράδιο αρβύλα εδώ είναι οι γνώμες του καθενός για το τι είναι το ράδιο αρβύλα. Όσο για το ποιος έχει το περισσότερο ουράνιο, αδυνατώ να αντιληφτώ τι σημασία έχει.


----------



## anef (May 17, 2010)

Επιστρέφω για λίγο σε περιστατικά που συζητήσαμε (διάβασα που διάβασα τόσα άρθρα, να μην πάνε χαμένα).


Alexandra said:


> Θα πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε πάντως ότι άλλο απεργία, δηλαδή δεν βρίσκονται στη θέση τους οι εργαζόμενοι για να προσφέρουν την εργασία τους, και άλλο 100 μέλη του ΠΑΜΕ αποκλείουν την έξοδο και την είσοδο των επιβατών στο καράβι. Αυτό, όσο κι αν είχε ενημερωθεί οποιοσδήποτε πλοίαρχος για την απεργία, ίσως να το είδε για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα, γι' αυτό δεν αποφάσισε ν' αλλάξει δρομολόγιο, και όχι για να πιέσει όπως ισχυρίζεται ο Ριζοσπάστης.
> ....
> Επίσης, η χασούρα για το κρουαζιερόπλοιο δεν είναι μόνο τα έξοδα μιας μέρας για να στεγάσουν και να σιτίσουν τους επιβάτες έξω από το καράβι — που φυσικά είναι τεράστια, αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι μιλάμε για 2000 ή 2500 άτομα.



- Τα άτομα που εμπόδισαν τους τουρίστες ήταν περίπου 400, όχι 100. 
- Σε επιστολή που έστειλε προς διάφορα υπουργεία στις 12 Απριλίου 2010 ο πρόεδρος του ΣΕΤΕ (Σύνδεσμος ελληνικών τουριστικών επιχειρήσεων) Νίκος Αγγελόπουλος λέει: 
«Το αναμενόμενο εισόδημα, αλλά προφανώς και η εικόνα της χώρας μας κινδυνεύουν από την παράνομη απαίτηση της ΠΝΟ για πρόσθετη ναυτολόγηση 107 Ελλήνων ναυτικών στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο [Εννοεί το Ζενίθ]. *Απειλεί δε, στην περίπτωση μη ικανοποίησης, να αποτρέψει την επι/αποβίβαση των επιβατών (βλ. συνημμένες επιστολές ΠΝΟ προς εταιρεία DONOMIS)*».
Αυτό σημαίνει, βέβαια, ότι η εταιρία είχε ενημερωθεί όχι μόνο για την απεργία αλλά και για το ενδεχόμενο παρεμπόδισης της εισόδου/εξόδου των επιβατών και μάλιστα από την ίδια την Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία. Το πιθανότερο είναι λοιπόν ότι πράγματι επέλεξε τη σύγκρουση (ξέροντας ότι το κλίμα είναι κατάλληλο για να κερδίσει πόντους -βλ. αντιδράσεις ΜΜΕ, στάση κυβέρνησης). 
- Το Ζενίθ χωράει 1800 άτομα, όχι 2500, και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είχε κάτω από 1000.
- Η Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία (ΠΝΟ) αποτελείται από 14 σωματεία, δύο εκ των οποίων υποστηρίζονται από το ΠΑΜΕ (επίσης, υπάρχει από το 1920, δεν είναι χθεσινή). Τα ρεπορτάζ όντως αναφέρουν ότι η παρεμπόδιση των τουριστών έγινε κυρίως από μέλη του ΠΑΜΕ, η απόφαση όμως ανήκει στην ΠΝΟ -όχι μόνο για την απεργία αλλά και για τη συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια. Πουθενά στα δελτία τύπου της ΠΝΟ δεν αναφέρεται κάποια επιφύλαξη ή καταδίκη της ενέργειας αυτής. 

Έτσι, μπορεί σε άλλες περιπτώσεις οι συνδικαλιστές του ΠΑΜΕ ή άλλοι συνδικαλιστές να βρίζουν, να δέρνουν ή να τρομοκρατούν, όπως λέει η SBE παραπάνω, για να περάσουν τις απεργίες τους, εδώ όμως φαίνεται πως δεν είναι αυτή η περίπτωση.


Costas said:


> Επίσης, εκτός από τους ναυτεργάτες υπάρχουν κι άλλοι εργαζόμενοι. Το Σωματείο Διπλωματούχων Ξεναγών (της Αθήνας), π.χ., διαμαρτυρήθηκε επισήμως για το μπλοκάρισμα του Ζενίθ.



Οι ξεναγοί δηλ. διαμαρτυρήθηκαν γιατί θα έχαναν μια φορά κάποια δουλειά, ή γενικά γιατί υπήρχε η πιθανότητα να μην ξανάρθει το Ζενίθ. Οι ναυτεργάτες διαμαρτύρονται γιατί θα χάσουν τη δουλειά τους για όλη τους τη ζωή.

Θα συνεχίσω σε άλλο μήνυμα με τη συνολικότερη εικόνα, γιατί κτγμ έχει γενικότερο ενδιαφέρον στα συμφραζόμενα της κρίσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Dr7x, γιατί είναι συνωμοτικό το στυλάκι;


Αναφέρθηκα στο άρθρο του Στ. Μάνου που τσιτάρισες. Δεν είναι λίγο συνωμοτικό, λίγο «κλείσιμο του ματιού» το ύφος με το οποίο αρχίζει την τελευταία του παράγραφο;

Τα μεγέθη που χρησιμοποίησα είναι όλα αυθαίρετα. Κανείς δεν θα μάθει τι υπάρχει στο Αιγαίο, αν δεν προηγηθούν έρευνες.​
Μαζί με τις λίγες σχετικές παρεμφερείς αναφορές στο υπόλοιπο κείμενο, μου φάνηκε σαν ο συγγραφέας να μας λέει «εγώ, που ήμουν επικεφαλής και σε σχετικά υπουργεία, *ξέρω* τι υπάρχει, αλλά αφού δεν ησυχάζουμε με τα προβλήματα γειτόνων να δούμε τι θα γίνει...»


----------



## Ambrose (May 17, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι *επισήμως* δεν ξέρουμε αν υπάρχουν μεγάλα ή μικρά κοιτάσματα. Η στάση της Τουρκίας όμως όσον αφορά το Αιγαίο, την υφαλοκρηπίδα και το casus belli, δεν είναι τυχαία και σχετίζεται άμεσα με την πιθανότητα ύπαρξης σημαντικών και αξιοποιήσιμων κοιτασμάτων. Αλήθεια, εμείς σαν Ελλάδα θα δεχόμασταν συνεκμετάλλευση (παρόλο που η Τουρκία δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα βάσει του διεθνούς δικαίου; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2010)

Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι η πολιτική της Τουρκίας συνδέεται πρωταρχικά με το άγχος της να μην μεταβληθεί το Αιγαίο σε «ελληνική λίμνη» εφόσον ασκήσουμε το διεθνώς νόμιμο δικαίωμά μας να ορίσουμε χωρικά ύδατα και ζώνη οικονομικής δραστηριότητάς μας στα 12 μίλια και με τα επακόλουθα οικονομικά και πολιτικά αποτελέσματα μιας τέτοιας απόφασης (που μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν και τυχόν υποθαλάσσια κοιτάσματα, αλλά όχι μόνο).

Το θέμα της συνεκμετάλλευσης αντιμετωπίζεται διαφορετικά σε περιβάλλον παγκοσμιοποιημένων οικονομιών και πολυεθνικών εταιρειών και διαφορετικά σε περιβάλλον εθνικοποιημένων οικονομικών κλάδων. Διαφορετικές θα ήταν οι απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα αν θα είχαμε πρόβλημα συνεκμετάλλευσης με την Ιταλία, την Αλβανία, την Κύπρο ή την Αίγυπτο.


----------



## anef (May 17, 2010)

Συνεχίζω για το καμποτάζ σε σχέση με την κρίση, για δύο κυρίως λόγους. Πρώτον, η περίπτωση αυτή δείχνει σε ένα βαθμό πώς αντιλαμβάνεται την ανάπτυξη η κυβέρνηση. Δεύτερον, δείχνει πόσο τεράστια είναι η έλλειψη αλληλεγγύης μεταξύ εργαζομένων και πόσο κυνική η στάση μας, ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις όπου οι εργαζόμενοι που διαμαρτύρονται έχουν 100% δίκιο (δεν _φταίνε _για κάτι, για να το πω αλλιώς, δεν έκλεψαν, δεν έβαλαν μέσο, δεν τεμπέλιαζαν κλπ. κλπ.). Αν βαριέστε να τα διαβάσετε όλα, μπορείτε να πάτε κατευθείαν και στη σούμα του τέλους :)

Τι λέει, λοιπόν, η κυβέρνηση; Θα αποφασίσει άρση του καμποτάζ για τα μη κοινοτικά πλοία (Πόρισμα Ανωμερίτη  - Ανακοίνωση Παπανδρέου ). Στελέχη μεγάλων εταιριών στον χώρο της κρουαζιέρας συναντήθηκαν ήδη με Κατσέλη και Χρυσοχοΐδη. Εξάλλου, «οι μεγάλοι παίκτες, όπως είναι οι ναυτιλιακοί κολοσσοί, η Royal Caribbean Cruises, η Costa, η Carnival, η Holland America, η Queen Star, η V Ships, η Sea Born, η MSC Cruises και άλλοι πιέζουν εδώ και δύο τουλάχιστον δεκαετίες να τους επιτραπεί να πραγματοποιούν κρουαζιέρες από ελληνικά λιμάνια και κυρίως από τον Πειραιά με δικαίωμα και επιβίβασης και αποβίβασης τουριστών, δικαίωμα που έχουν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια με ελληνική σημαία και με Κοινοτική σημαία.»

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το άρθρο,
Η κυβέρνηση «καίγεται» να εμφανίσει άμεσα στις ξένες αγορές μεγάλης κλίμακας διαρθρωτικές παρεμβάσεις, προσβλέποντας στην προσέλκυση ξένων επενδύσεων και σε πρόσθετα έσοδα από το διπλασιασμό των πελατών κρουαζιέρας την επόμενη τετραετία. 

Όπως έλεγε ήδη από τον Φεβρουάριο ο Αγγελόπουλος (πρόεδρος του ΣΕΤΕ), με την άρση του καμποτάζ θα πειστούν και «οι Βρυξέλλες για την αποφασιστικότητα της κυβέρνησης να προχωρήσει σε τομές».

Τι λένε οι επιχειρηματίες, εμπορικοί σύλλογοι:
Ο Σύνδεσμος Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας (ΣΕΕΝ) είναι φυσικά υπέρ της άρσης του καμποτάζ. Ταυτόχρονα, «οι εταιρίες κρουαζιερόπλοιων ζητούν να μην υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη υποχρέωση ναυτολόγησης Ελλήνων, αλλά αυτό να ρυθμίζεται με βάση τη ζήτηση και την προσφορά καταρτισμένων ναυτικών».
Προφανώς δεν έχουν κάτι με τους Έλληνες: απλώς θέλουν ανασφάλιστους εργάτες με τριτοκοσμικούς μισθούς. 
Όμως, τα πράγματα με τους επιχειρηματίες δεν είναι τόσο απλά: η ΕΕΝ  (Ένωση Επιχειρήσεων Ναυτιλίας) είναι στα μαχαίρια με τον ΣΕΕΝ αφού «για άλλη μια φορά διατυπώνουμε την πεποίθηση ότι η σύνθεση της Διοίκησης του ΣΕΕΝ, όπως προέκυψε από τις τελευταίες αρχαιρεσίες, όχι μόνο δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτική του σκοπού του, που είναι η προάσπιση και προώθηση των συμφερόντων των επιχειρήσεων ναυτιλίας, αλλά αντιθέτως επιδιώκει τον αφανισμό της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, ώστε εκ των υστέρων να έρθουν οι εξωκοινοτικών συμφερόντων εταιρείες, για να καλύψουν τα κενά ως «σωτήρες» με επιδότηση του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου, όπως έγινε μετά την εξαφάνιση της Ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας.» Ουπς! 

Ο Εμπορικός Σύλλογος Πειραιά χαίρεται ιδιαιτέρως για την άρση του καμποτάζ (αλλά και γενικώς: το όραμά του για τον Πειραιά είναι «νέα μουσεία, θεματικά πάρκα (!), συνεδριακές και ξενοδοχειακές μονάδες»). Πάντως λέει πως «αναγνωρίζει την ανάγκη ύπαρξης ενός ελάχιστου αριθμού έμπειρων Ελλήνων Ναυτικών στα κρουαζιερόπλοια που θα ξεκινούν και θα καταλήγουν στα ελληνικά λιμάνια που, αν μην τι άλλο, αυτοί τα γνωρίζουν καλύτερα». Είναι, δηλαδή, κάπως πιο ευαισθητούληδες.
(Ο δήμαρχος Πειραιά ισχυρίζεται πως με βάση έρευνα του ΟΛΠ η Ελλάδα χάνει 4,5 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ το χρόνο λόγω καμποτάζ. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μιλάνε για 1 δις και κάτι : ένα πάνω ένα κάτω, τσιγγουνιές θα κάνουμε; Και απορία: αφού θα είναι τόσα πολλά τα κέρδη, γιατί ακριβώς δεν μπορούμε να εγγυηθούμε σε μερικούς ναυτεργάτες εκεί πέρα τη δουλειά τους; )

Τι λένε οι ναυτεργάτες (http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=152576) 
«Μιλώντας στην «Οικονομία» ο πρόεδρός της [της ΠΝΟ] Γ. Χαλάς ξεκαθάρισε ότι η ΠΝΟ διεκδικεί οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί να αποτελούν το 1/6 του πληρώματος των κρουαζιεροπλοίων που θέλουν να αναχωρούν από ελληνικά λιμάνια. Στην περίπτωση του «Ζενίθ» (613 μέλη πληρώματος) η ΠΝΟ διεκδικεί την πρόσληψη 100-110 ελλήνων ναυτικών. 'Όταν υπάρχουν τόσοι άνεργοι ναυτικοί δεν είναι δυνατόν να μη διεκδικήσουμε οι έλληνες ναυτικοί -οι οποίοι είναι αποδεδειγμένα από τους καλύτερους- να αποτελούν μία από τις βασικές εθνικότητες, μεταξύ των πολλών που απασχολούν στα πλοία τους οι εταιρείες κρουαζιεροπλοίων. Πολύ περισσότερο καθώς οι έλληνες ναυτικοί είναι αυτοί που φέρνουν κυρίως το ναυτιλιακό συνάλλαγμα στη χώρα μας. Το οποίο, μάλιστα, ίσως να μην ξεπεράσει τα 10 δισ. ευρώ, έναντι 19 δισ. ευρώ πέρυσι'». 
Η απάντηση της ΠΝΟ στον Πρωθυπουργό: http://www.pno.gr/dt/kampotaz3.pdf

Και οι απόψεις του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για το θέμα: http://www.mediashipping.gr/?q=node/5940 

Η δική μου σούμα είναι η εξής: η κυβέρνηση σπεύδει να κάνει τα χατίρια όλων των μεγάλων εταιριών που χρόνια πιέζουν (και για τις κρουαζιέρες και για τα λιμάνια), ελπίζοντας έτσι σε «ανάπτυξη» χωρίς να κουνήσει το δαχτυλάκι της. Ούτε στοιχεία έχει για θέσεις εργασίας, ούτε μελέτες. Αντίθετα, γνωρίζει πολύ καλά ότι πολλοί ναυτεργάτες θα μείνουν άνεργοι αλλά, πέρα από κάποιες υποσχέσεις για εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα, δεν δεσμεύεται για τις θέσεις εργασίας τους. Οι εταιρίες θα κερδίσουν τη μερίδα του λέοντος, θα σκάσουν στο χρήμα, οι έμποροι και οι άλλοι επαγγελματίες θα ελπίζουν στα κοκαλάκια από τον τουρισμό (κάτι σαν τη νέα Ολυμπιάδα) και οι ναυτεργάτες θα πρέπει να ψάξουν για δουλειά αλλού. Θα πληθύνουν τα δακρύβρεχτα ρεπορτάζ για το δράμα των ανέργων. Θα το καταναλώσουμε κι αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2010)

Και για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο τα έσοδα από τον τουρισμό (που εξάλλου είναι η «βαριά βιομηχανία» της Ελλάδας) θα είναι κοκαλάκια;


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2010)

anef said:


> - Τα άτομα που εμπόδισαν τους τουρίστες ήταν περίπου 400, όχι 100.


I stand corrected. Αφού οι τουρίστες ήταν 1000 και όχι 2000, και αφού οι συγκεντρωμένοι ήταν 400 και όχι 100, ας αποκατασταθεί η αλήθεια.


----------



## Ambrose (May 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι η πολιτική της Τουρκίας συνδέεται πρωταρχικά με το άγχος της να μην μεταβληθεί το Αιγαίο σε «ελληνική λίμνη» εφόσον ασκήσουμε το διεθνώς νόμιμο δικαίωμά μας να ορίσουμε χωρικά ύδατα και ζώνη οικονομικής δραστηριότητάς μας στα 12 μίλια και με τα επακόλουθα οικονομικά και πολιτικά αποτελέσματα μιας τέτοιας απόφασης (που μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν και τυχόν υποθαλάσσια κοιτάσματα, αλλά όχι μόνο).
> 
> Το θέμα της συνεκμετάλλευσης αντιμετωπίζεται διαφορετικά σε περιβάλλον παγκοσμιοποιημένων οικονομιών και πολυεθνικών εταιρειών και διαφορετικά σε περιβάλλον εθνικοποιημένων οικονομικών κλάδων. Διαφορετικές θα ήταν οι απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα αν θα είχαμε πρόβλημα συνεκμετάλλευσης με την Ιταλία, την Αλβανία, την Κύπρο ή την Αίγυπτο.



Το "άγχος" αυτό της Τουρκίας μπορεί να λυθεί πολύ απλά ακολουθώντας το διεθνές δίκαιο. Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν βλέπω πώς ακριβώς η επέκταση της δραστηριότητάς μας στα 12 μίλια (τα οποία η ίδια η Τουρκία έχει ήδη επεκτείνει), της προκαλεί τέτοιο "άγχος". Μια ανάλυση του ζητήματος και τι θα σήμαινε η άσκηση του δικαιώματός μας για επέκταση στα 12 ν.μ., εδώ. 

Το θέμα της συνεκμετάλλευσης είναι εξαιρετικά απλό: θέλουμε να τα βρούμε με τη γείτονα, να τονώσουμε την οικονομία μας εξάγοντας πετρέλαιο και μειώνοντας τις υπέρογκες στρατιωτικές δαπάνες και να αναπτυχθούμε κι εμείς κι αυτοί ουσιαστικά κι αληθινά; Είναι τόσο εξαιρετικά απλό.


----------



## anef (May 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Και για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο τα έσοδα από τον τουρισμό (που εξάλλου είναι η «βαριά βιομηχανία» της Ελλάδας) θα είναι κοκαλάκια;



Τα έσοδα απ' τον τουρισμό δεν αμφιβάλλω πως θα μπορούσαν να είναι πολλά. Αμφιβάλλω όμως ότι θα' ναι πολλά απ' αυτόν τον τουρισμό, τον all-inclusive. Ο τουρίστας συνήθως επιλέγει αυτού του είδους τον τουρισμό ακριβώς γιατί είναι όλα πληρωμένα. Και πάντως, η εκτίμηση αυτή, όπως και η εκτίμηση για τον τουρισμό που θα ερχόταν από τους Ολυμπιακούς, δεν στηρίζεται σε προγραμματισμό, σε ενέργειες, σε μελέτες, αλλά σε διαβεβαιώσεις αυτών που κυρίως θα κερδίσουν (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση των μεγάλων ναυτιλιακών εταιριών). 

Αν υποθέσουμε όμως ότι όντως τα κέρδη θα είναι πολλά, γιατί τότε δεν μπορεί η ελληνική κυβέρνηση να εγγυηθεί τις θέσεις εργασίας των ναυτεργατών; 

@Alexandra: διόρθωσα και αυτά τα στοιχεία, όχι μόνο τα πιο σημαντικά, γιατί υπέθεσα ότι για να τα χρησιμοποιείς προφανώς θα έχουν σημασία για σένα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 17, 2010)

anef said:


> Τα έσοδα απ' τον τουρισμό δεν αμφιβάλλω πως θα μπορούσαν να είναι πολλά. Αμφιβάλλω όμως ότι θα' ναι πολλά απ' αυτόν τον τουρισμό, τον all-inclusive. Ο τουρίστας συνήθως επιλέγει αυτού του είδους τον τουρισμό ακριβώς γιατί είναι όλα πληρωμένα.



Είναι δεδομένο ότι όλες οι κρουαζιέρες είναι all-inclusive; Πέραν του ότι πάντα θα αφήνουν "κάτι", μια γνωριμία ή πρώτη επαφή με τη χώρα ακόμα και μέσω μιας τέτοιας κρουαζιέρας, θα αποφέρει οφέλη στο μέλλον. Το μόνο που δεν αποφέρει οφέλη είναι οι άσχημες εμπειρίες και η μεταφορά αρνητικών εντυπώσεων στο εξωτερικό.


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2010)

Ανεφ, ενδιαφέρον το θέμα, αλλά είναι πολλά μαζί και δεν προλαβαίνω. Για το θέμα των πληρωμάτων μόνο, δεν είναι ανασφάλιστα τα πληρώματα. Οι μισθοί μπορεί να είναι τριτοκοσμικοί, αλλά δεν είναι ανασφάλιστοι γιατί απλούστατα δεν τους προσλαμβάνει η εταιρία έναν έναν αλλά πακέτο από κάποιο πρακτορείο το οποίο τους πληρώνει το μισθό. Οπότε το πρακτορείο έχει και την ευθύνη να πληρώσει ο,τι εισφορές χρειάζεται να πληρώσει στη χώρα που πληρώνεται ο μισθός (που δεν είναι απαραιτήτως η Ελλάδα, μπορεί να είναι χώρα που απαλλάσσει τους ναυτικούς από εισφορές, φορολογία κλπ). Επειδή πιάνουν σε ελληνικό λιμάνι δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πάρουν σύνταξη από το ΝΑΤ. 

Τώρα, για το θέμα του Πειραιά, αν το πρόβλημα είναι η σημαία, γιατί δεν προτείνουν στις εταιρείες αυτές να βάλουν σημαία χώρας ΕΕ (όχι απαραίτητα ελληνική, η Κύπρος π.χ. είναι πολύ βολική σημαία) και λύνεται το ζήτημα; Μήπως γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να κάνουν μερικές κρουαζιέρες τσάμπα ορισμένοι πολιτικοί; Γιατί τελικά εκεί είναι το ζήτημα κι όχι όλα τα άλλα. 
Δε λέω ότι είναι με το σταυρό στο χέρι, λέω ότι όλα είναι τυποποιημένα και αυτοματοποιημένα.


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2010)

Ο τουρισμός που φέρνει χρήματα δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί στην Ελλάδα γιατί μόνοι μας βγάλαμε τα μάτια μας τόσες δεκαετίες και τώρα τα καλύτερα μέρη έχουν χαλάσει από την άναρχη ανάπτυξη της κακογουστιάς. Οπότε πρέπει να σκεφτούμε εναλλακτικές λύσεις.


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2010)

anef said:


> Τα έσοδα απ' τον τουρισμό δεν αμφιβάλλω πως θα μπορούσαν να είναι πολλά.


Συγγνώμη που θα σε αμφισβητήσω, αλλά όταν τα χαρακτηρίζεις «κοκαλάκια», εμένα τουλάχιστον μου δίνεις ακριβώς την αντίθετη εντύπωση.


anef said:


> Αμφιβάλλω όμως ότι θα' ναι πολλά απ' αυτόν τον τουρισμό, τον all-inclusive. Ο τουρίστας συνήθως επιλέγει αυτού του είδους τον τουρισμό ακριβώς γιατί είναι όλα πληρωμένα.


Και τι σημασία έχει αυτό; Το πλοίο ωστόσο ανεφοδιάζεται από το λιμάνι στο οποίο πιάνει, ο τουρίστας αφήνει χρήματα σε μαγαζιά κάθε είδους, τονώνοντας έτσι την τοπική οικονομία. Άσε που ισχύει κι αυτό που λέει ο Αμβρόσιος, ότι δηλαδή κάθε ταξίδι αποτελεί διαφήμιση για τα προϊόντα μας.



anef said:


> Και πάντως, η εκτίμηση αυτή, όπως και η εκτίμηση για τον τουρισμό που θα ερχόταν από τους Ολυμπιακούς, δεν στηρίζεται σε προγραμματισμό, σε ενέργειες, σε μελέτες, αλλά σε διαβεβαιώσεις αυτών που κυρίως θα κερδίσουν (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση των μεγάλων ναυτιλιακών εταιριών).


Κατ' αρχάς, οι Ολυμπιακοί όντως ανέβασαν την τουριστική κίνηση. Το θέμα είναι όμως να την κρατήσουμε κιόλας, κι αυτό δε γίνεται εύκολα όταν πολλοί επιχειρηματίες κοινάνε μόνο πώς θα βγάλουν τη σεζόν, χρεώνοντας υπέρογκα ποσά για άθλιες υπηρεσίες.
Επίσης, εγώ, ως καταναλώτρια, αυτό που θέλω να δω είναι να πέφτουν οι τιμές, πράγμα που δε γίνεται όταν επιτρέπουμε στις ελληνικές εταιρείες να έχουν μονοπώλιο και να επιτρέπουν σε σαπιοκάραβα να κυκλοφορούν όπως να 'ναι, όπου να 'ναι, στοιβάζοντας τους επιβάτες σαν μοσχάρια. 

Ακόμα, αυτό που θέλω επιτέλους να δω στις εργατικές διεκδικήσεις, δεν είναι μόνο η διασφάλιση της εργασίας, αλλά και η διασφάλιση του ότι η παρεχόμενη εργασία θα είναι ποιοτική και ότι θα ελέγχονται όλοι για ό,τι κάνουν.

Και τέλος, ποιος σας είπε ότι οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί παίρνουν λίγα; Εγώ έχω ένα σωρό συγγενείς και γνωστούς στο χώρο της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας και έχω ακούσει ακριβώς το αντίθετο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι δεδομένο ότι όλες οι κρουαζιέρες είναι all-inclusive; Πέραν του ότι πάντα θα αφήνουν "κάτι", μια γνωριμία ή πρώτη επαφή με τη χώρα ακόμα και μέσω μιας τέτοιας κρουαζιέρας, θα αποφέρει οφέλη στο μέλλον. Το μόνο που δεν αποφέρει οφέλη είναι οι άσχημες εμπειρίες και η μεταφορά αρνητικών εντυπώσεων στο εξωτερικό.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Και όποιος λέει ότι ακόμα και οι επιβάτες μιας all-inclusive κρουαζιέρας δεν αφήνουν χρήματα στα λιμάνια που επισκέπτονται, νομίζω ότι έχει δει κρουαζιερόπλοιο μόνο στην τηλεόραση. Τα χρήματα που αφήνουν αυτοί οι τουρίστες είναι διαφόρων κατηγοριών: από το φτηνό μαγαζάκι με τα αναμνηστικά και τα ελληνικά ποτά, κοσμηματοπωλεία και καταστήματα έργων τέχνης, ξενοδοχεία όπου μένουν μερικές μέρες πριν ή μετά την κρουαζιέρα, ξεναγήσεις και εισιτήρια σε αρχαιολογικούς χώρους και μουσεία, ακόμα και οι καφετέριες έχουν δικαίωμα να αυξάνουν τις εισπράξεις τους λόγω επίσκεψης τουριστών. (Ας μην αναφέρω τις εισπράξεις των ταξιτζήδων, γιατί αυτοί διώχνουν τουρίστες με τη συμπεριφορά τους, δεν προσελκύουν.)



anef said:


> Αν υποθέσουμε όμως ότι όντως τα κέρδη θα είναι πολλά, γιατί τότε δεν μπορεί η ελληνική κυβέρνηση να εγγυηθεί τις θέσεις εργασίας των ναυτεργατών;


Με ποια λογική πρέπει να επεμβαίνει το κράτος ειδικά γι' αυτούς τους εργαζόμενους; Γιατί δεν εγγυάται το κράτος τις θέσεις εργασίας όλων των άλλων εργαζομένων σε ξένες εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα; Αν π.χ. ανοίξει μια εταιρεία που επισκευάζει αυτοκίνητα, πρέπει να γίνει νόμος που θα την υποχρεώνει να προσλαμβάνει συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό Ελλήνων μηχανικών; Οι ναυτικοί που θέλουν να προσληφθούν σε αυτά τα κρουαζιερόπλοια έχουν το δικαίωμα να ακολουθήσουν την ίδια διαδικασία που ακολουθούν όλοι οι ναυτικοί για να εργαστούν σε κάποιο πλοίο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 17, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι το κράτος έχει ήδη πει ότι θα τους βοηθήσει με περαιτέρω εκπαίδευση, προκειμένου να αποκτήσουν προσόντα και να γίνουν πιο ανταγωνιστικοί.


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω ότι το κράτος έχει ήδη πει ότι θα τους βοηθήσει με περαιτέρω εκπαίδευση, προκειμένου να αποκτήσουν προσόντα και να γίνουν πιο ανταγωνιστικοί.


Αυτό είναι πολύ σωστό, και μακάρι να γίνει.


----------



## anef (May 17, 2010)

Γενικά: δεν έχω καμιά βεβαιότητα για το αν αυτό το μέτρο θα φέρει ή δεν θα φέρει τουρισμό που θα ωφελήσει σε σημαντικό βαθμό την «ελληνική οικονομία». Είπα πως απλώς _αμφισβητώ _τα γενικόλογα που λέγονται (βάσει του ποιοι τα λένε, σε ποια χρονική στιγμή τα λένε και πού (δεν) τα βασίζουν). Οι Ολυμπιακοί αγώνες, όχι, δεν αύξησαν τον τουρισμό. (http://archive.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=114,dt=01.11.2004,id=100462708, http://pacific.jour.auth.gr/olympics2/Data/manuscripts/Tb1.pdf, http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=142114)
Μου κάνουν όμως εντύπωση οι δικές σας βεβαιότητες. Το πόσο αναλώσιμοι θεωρούνται οι ναυτεργάτες. Το πόσο δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει ούτε η ελάχιστη συμπάθεια, να μη μιλήσουμε για αλληλεγγύη, σε ανθρώπους που θα χάσουν τη δουλειά τους (από ενέργειες του ελληνικού κράτους, ούτε καν γιατί φαλίρισε κάποιος εργοδότης). 

@Παλάβρα: Με τα «κοκαλάκια» εννοώ σαφέστατα το συγκεκριμένο είδος τουρισμού (σε σχέση και με τα τεράστια κέρδη των επιχειρήσεων). Οπότε, πώς κατάφερα να σου δώσω άλλη εντύπωση;

Αυτά που θέλεις να δεις ως καταναλώτρια δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με το θέμα μας: δεν υπάρχουν κρατικά κρουαζιερόπλοια τα οποία μάλιστα δεν παρέχουν καλές υπηρεσίες στους καταναλωτές, απλά υπάρχουν κρουαζιερόπλοια με σημαία ελληνική, κοινοτική ή άλλη. 

Πού βασίζεις την άποψη ότι οι παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες δεν είναι ποιοτικές; Των Μπαγκλαντεσιανών είναι ποιοτικότερες; Έχεις υπόψη σου κάποια στοιχεία, ή απλά το υποθέτεις;

Κανείς δεν είπε πουθενά ότι παίρνουν λίγα λεφτά οι έλληνες ναυτικοί. Δεν έχω ιδέα πόσα παίρνουν. Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι τα πλοία με ξένη σημαία δεν θα παίρνουν πια έλληνες ναυτικούς γιατί θα χρειάζεται να τους ασφαλίζουν και να τους πληρώνουν με μισθούς με τους οποίους μπορεί να ζήσει άνθρωπος. Αλλά αυτό είναι, προφανώς, αναφαίρετο και ιερό δικαίωμα των εταιριών.


----------



## Ambrose (May 17, 2010)

anef said:


> Οι Ολυμπιακοί αγώνες, όχι, δεν αύξησαν τον τουρισμό.



Μού κάνει εντύπωση που το ακούω, γιατί θυμάμαι πολύ χαρακτηριστικά ότι το 2005 μετά τους Ολυμπιακούς, οι επιχειρηματίες στα νησιά έλεγαν ότι είδαν για πρώτη φορά μετά από πάρα πολλά χρόνια, τουρίστες από χώρες που είχαν καιρό να μας επισκεφτούν.


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2010)

Φυσικά. Ωστόσο η αύξηση ήταν βραχύβια, για τους λόγους που είπα πιο πάνω: όταν δεν υπάρχει από πουθενά έλεγχος για τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες, φυσικό είναι να κάνει ο καθένας ό,τι γουστάρει από άποψη χρεώσεων/υπηρεσιών κτλ., με άμεσο αποτέλεσμα να κάνει και ο καταναλωτής ό,τι γουστάρει, δηλαδή να προτιμάει την επόμενη φορά για τις διακοπές του την Ισπανία ή την Τουρκία.


----------



## anef (May 17, 2010)

Και αυτά δεν τα ήξεραν όταν έκαναν προβλέψεις για αύξηση του τουρισμού; Οι προβλέψεις γι' αυτό λέγονται έτσι, γιατί προβλέπουν :) Έλεγχος για τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες σε τι επίπεδο εννοείς; Ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε, έτσι λειτουργεί.


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Οι ναυτικοί που θέλουν να προσληφθούν σε αυτά τα κρουαζιερόπλοια έχουν το δικαίωμα να ακολουθήσουν την ίδια διαδικασία που ακολουθούν όλοι οι ναυτικοί για να εργαστούν σε κάποιο πλοίο.


 
Μία διευκρίνιση, Αλεξάνδρα: οι χώρες που πουλάνε τη σημαία τους μπορούν να βάλουν τέτοιους κανόνες. Δηλαδή μπορεί η Ελλάδα να πει ότι για να έχει ένα πλοίο την ελληνική σημαία θα πρέπει να έχει και Χ ποσοστό Έλληνες πλήρωμα. Αυτό το ζητάνε πολλές χώρες, υποθέτω όχι ο Παναμάς (όλοι με παναμαϊκή σημαία είναι). Και εννοείται ότι αφορά το πλήρωμα, όχι το προσωπικό του κρουαζιερόπλοιου. Έχει σημασία για την Ελλάδα γιατί οι εργοδότες πληρώνουν μετά εισφορές στο ανάλογο ταμείο της Ελλάδας. 

Αλλά αφήνοντας αυτό, να πω ότι μια που πιάσαμε τον τουρισμό, εγώ δεν θελω να πέσουν οι τιμές αναγκαστικά, θέλω να βελτιωθουν οι υπηρεσίες. Δεν θέλω να γεμίσουμε αλητοτουρίστες, αλλά να έχουμε λιγότερους και καλούς, που να έρχονται για τα αρχαία, για την ορειβασία και την πεζοπορία, για τα πεντάστερα ξενοδοχεία και για τις ωραίες τοποθεσίες, όχι αυτούς που έρχονται για να γίνουν τύφλα στο μεθύσι και να μετατρέπουν οι καταστηματάρχες για χάρη τους σε γκέτο ολόκληρες περιοχές της χώρας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 18, 2010)

Μαθαίνω από κόσμο που συναλλάσσεται πολύ με δημόσιες υπηρεσίες κι άλλο ένα επακόλουθο της κρίσης: πολλοί δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, μετά το πλήγμα που δέχτηκαν στα εισοδήματά τους, έχουν κηρύξει ουσιαστικά λευκή απεργία. Δηλαδή, δουλεύουν ...χωρίς να δουλεύουν. Το ξέρω, ακούγεται αστείο... εσείς έχετε παρατηρήσει τίποτα;

Κι εδώ μια σχετική είδηση.


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι έχω παρατηρήσει το αντίθετο: τσακίζονται να σηκώσουν το τηλέφωνο εκεί που το άφηναν να χτυπάει με τις ώρες. Νεότερα θα σας έχω από αύριο που έχω από κοντά δουλειές σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2010)

Τελευταία αργεί το ταχυδρομείο να μου φέρει πράγματα που έχω παραγγείλει, αλλά το απέδωσα στον φόρτο εργασίας και στην (πιθανή) μείωση του έκτακτου προσωπικού. Αλλά αν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι κάνουν λευκή απεργία, αυτό οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι νιώθουν αμετακίνητοι στη θέση τους. Αλλά τι περιμένεις; Μήπως και πριν είχαν τη φήμη ότι εξυπηρετούν τον πολίτη και κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους; Δεν αποδεικνύουν τίποτε άλλο από τη γνωστή δημοσιοϋπαλληλική νοοτροπία, ότι ο φορολογούμενος οφείλει να τους πληρώνει είτε δουλεύουν είτε όχι.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2010)

Οι δημόσιοι που πριν δεν εργάζονταν, τώρα μπορεί να μην-εργάζονται λιγότερες ώρες... Ίσως η κρατική μηχανή να κάνει κι άλλες κόνξες όταν δεν λαδώνεται σωστά. Στην κρίση ο καθένας θα αντιδρά με τον τρόπο του. Και δεν έχουμε αρχίσει ακόμα να συνθέτουμε ολοκληρωμένες εικόνες. Μόνο υποψίες έχουμε. Όπως:

...
Κι όμως, γνωρίζουμε καλά ότι υπάρχει συναυτουργία σε αυτό το έγκλημα: το θύμα που είναι σχεδόν πρόθυμο να κάνει τα πάντα σε συνθήκες κρίσης και υποχωρεί ακόμη και από την αυτοπροστασία του. Ο εργοδότης που, ακόμη κι όταν δεν πιέζει για περισσότερη και φτηνότερη εργασία, ίσως και να θεωρεί πολυτέλεια κάποια πρόσθετη προστασία. Aλλά και οι ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί, του Εργασίας, φαίνεται ότι έχουν παραιτηθεί από το στοιχειώδες, να περιφρουρούν τη ζωή. Γι’ αυτούς, ακόμα κι όταν αυξάνονται τόσο δραματικά τα εργατικά δυστυχήματα, φαίνεται πως δεν υπάρχει έγκλημα, ούτε ιδιώνυμο ούτε διαρκές. *Είναι η λογική φορά των πραγμάτων σε συνθήκες κρίσης... όπως θα έλεγε και ο υπουργός.*​
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_18/05/2010_401360


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2010)

Φαίνεται πως οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι θεωρούσαν ότι εργάζονταν επαρκώς για τα χρήματα που έπαιρναν, οπότε μετά από τη μείωση των επιδομάτων, θα πρέπει να μειώσουν αναλόγως και την υψηλή αποδοτικότητά τους. Πάντως, αν κάποιος πηγαίνει στη δουλειά του στις 10 αντί για τις 7, είναι πρόβλημα που λύνεται εύκολα, δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη διαδικασία.


----------



## Ambrose (May 18, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Πάντως, αν κάποιος πηγαίνει στη δουλειά του στις 10 αντί για τις 7, είναι πρόβλημα που λύνεται εύκολα, δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη διαδικασία.



Με επίδομα έγκαιρης προσέλευσης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2010)

Κι ένα άλλο σχετικό άρθρο:

*Οι πολλές άδειες του Δημοσίου*
_Της Μαριλης Mαργωμενου_

Αν δεν είστε δημόσιος υπάλληλος το πιθανότερο είναι να θεωρείτε πως εκείνοι που εργάζονται στο Δημόσιο δικαιούνται τόση άδεια, όση και οι υπάλληλοι στη δική σας εργασία – δηλαδή ένα μήνα το χρόνο. Αν πάλι είστε δημόσιος υπάλληλος, προφανώς χαμογελάτε ήδη διαβάζοντας αυτές τις γραμμές, όπως και κάθε φορά που κάποιος απ’ την παρέα σας ανοίγει το θέμα «άδεια» εν όψει καλοκαιριού. Διότι γνωρίζετε ήδη πως με την τρέχουσα κατάσταση ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος δεν παίρνει απλώς την άδειά του κάθε καλοκαίρι. Παίρνει άδεια όλο το καλοκαίρι, και λίγο απ’ το φθινόπωρο!

Μπορεί να ακούγεται παράξενο, αλλά είναι απολύτως αληθές: ένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος που θα το επιδιώξει μπορεί νομότυπα να εξασφαλίσει άδεια η οποία να διαρκεί μέχρι και… τρεισήμισι μήνες! Ως βάση, βεβαίως, ο υπάλληλος έχει την κανονική του άδεια, η οποία ύστερα από κάποια χρόνια εργασίας φθάνει τις 25 εργάσιμες ημέρες. Οσο για τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες του χρόνου… κατά τη διάρκειά τους, η απόδοση του υπαλλήλου βασίζεται στην παράφραση του άρθρου 114 του συντάγματος: το πόσες απ’ αυτές θα δουλέψει επαφίεται στον πατριωτισμό του υπαλλήλου! Αλλά ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα με τη σειρά.​

Συνέχεια στην Καθημερινή, εδώ.​


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2010)

Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να γράψει Άρθρο 120 § 4.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2010)

Σωστό· από την άλλη, είναι μάλλον μία περίπτωση όπου (με πολύ ευρεία έννοια) δεν έγινε update στη μετωνυμία σε περιπτώσεις μετεγκατάστασης του δηλούμενου.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σωστό· από την άλλη, είναι μάλλον μία περίπτωση όπου (με πολύ ευρεία έννοια) δεν έγινε update στη μετωνυμία σε περιπτώσεις μετεγκατάστασης του δηλούμενου.


Εννοείται, αλλά από την άλλη θα περίμενα ή την προσθήκη τού προσδιορισμού «πάλαι ποτέ» (ή κάτι αντίστοιχο) για την αναφορά στο Άρθρο 114 τού Συντάγματος, ή τη χρήση (με διαφοροποίηση στη σύνταξη, όπου απαιτούνταν) της γραφής 1-1-4 που δεν επιδέχεται αμφισβητήσεις. :)


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Κάπου είχα θυμηθεί, σε σχέση με τον φοροεισπρακτικό μηχανισμό, την περίπτωση που στη δίκη του Αλ Καπόνε ο δικαστής αναγκάστηκε να αλλάξει τους ενόρκους (που πίστευαν ότι είχαν «διαφθαρεί») με τους ενόρκους άλλης αίθουσας. Συχνά λέμε να υπάρξει δικαιοσύνη και να μη φορολογούνται μόνο οι μισθωτοί που αναγκάζονται να δηλώνουν τα εισοδήματά τους (αν και είδαμε ότι ακόμα κι εκεί γίνονται χιλιάδες λαθροχειρίες). Ταυτόχρονα ξεχνάμε ότι, ακόμα κι όταν με το καλό υπάρξει αυτή η δικαιοσύνη, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα γεμίσουν από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη τα ταμεία του κράτους. Γιατί...

Η φοροδιαφυγή δεν αντιμετωπίζεται με επικοινωνιακά τρικ

[...]Κάποια στιγμή, το Δημόσιο θα τη βγάλει στο σφυρί και θα την αγοράσουν κοψοχρονιά τα κυκλώματα που λυμαίνονται αυτούς τους πλειστηριασμούς. [...] Θα χρειαστεί έναν άλλο φοροεισπρακτικό μηχανισμό.

Αν ελπίζατε ότι θα πληρώσουν τα 135 δις οι φοροκλέφτες, ξανασκεφτείτε το. Στο μεταξύ, διαβάστε το άρθρο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2010)

Ωραίο το αρθράκι του Βασίλη Ζήρα. Και κάποια στιγμή θα χαρώ να δω κι ένα αρθράκι που να μιλάει για το πώς το κράτος και οι δημόσιοι μηχανισμοί φεσώνουν τον κόσμο ημιπαράνομα και τον εξωθούν στην παρανομία. Μήπως πρέπει να αναδιαρθρωθεί όλο το σύστημα;


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> πώς το κράτος και οι δημόσιοι μηχανισμοί φεσώνουν τον κόσμο ημιπαράνομα και τον εξωθούν στην παρανομία


Η κλασική δικαιολογία του φοροκλέφτη είναι «σιγά μη δώσω τους καρπούς των κόπων μου να τους φάνε αυτοί οι χαραμοφάηδες», και εννοεί το σύνολο της κρατικής μηχανής. Όσο υφίσταται αυτή η σχέση, αυτή η ψυχολογία, μεγάλη προκοπή δεν πρόκειται να δούμε.


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> Η κλασική δικαιολογία του φοροκλέφτη είναι «σιγά μη δώσω τους καρπούς των κόπων μου να τους φάνε αυτοί οι χαραμοφάηδες», και εννοεί το σύνολο της κρατικής μηχανής. Όσο υφίσταται αυτή η σχέση, αυτή η ψυχολογία, μεγάλη προκοπή δεν πρόκειται να δούμε.



Την φοβόμουνα αυτή την απάντηση, αλλά δεν αναφερόμουν σ' αυτό. Θα έπρεπε να το είχα ξεκαθαρίσει εξ αρχής για να μην γίνουν οι συνήθεις παρανοήσεις. Αναφερόμουν σε κρατικές φοροεισπρακτικές τακτικές του τύπου να κλείνουν τα βιβλία των επιχειρήσεων όποτε τα ταμεία είναι άδεια, να ξανακλείνουν ξανά όποτε τα ταμεία είναι άδεια και να πληρώνεις πρόστιμο για το κόμμα που δήθεν έλειπε (αν έλειπε) και για το οποίο είχες ήδη πληρώσει την προηγούμενη φορά, σε τακτικές του τύπου "αντικειμενικά κριτήρια" και σε τακτικές τύπου φόρου ακίνητης περιουσίας που θα δημιουργήσουν ακόμα πιο έντονα ταξικά φαινόμενα. Τι κι αν ο πατέρας σου αγόρασε πριν από 20-30 χρόνια ένα οικόπεδο στην Εκάλη ή τη Βούλα όταν ήταν ακόμα ανύπαρκτες αυτές οι περιοχές; Θα πληρώσεις! Σαν να ήσουν εκατομμυριούχος. Ή μάζευτα και δρόμο για την Τρούμπα σε δυαράκι το πολύ (τα ημιυπόγεια τα έχουμε για τους μετανάστες). Και άλλα πολλά που δεν τα ξέρουμε κι ούτε τα φανταζόμαστε.

Υ.Γ. Να προσθέσω εδώ και τις φοβερές διευκολύνσεις που προσφέρει σε νέους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες να ξεκινήσουν να δουλεύουν;


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Κάποιοι θα πουν ότι η επιχειρηματικότητα διώκεται στην Ελλάδα από το ξεκίνημά της (βλέπε συζήτηση για το πόσα πράγματα πρέπει να αλλάξουν για να γίνουμε πιο «ανταγωνιστικοί» αν θέλουμε να δούμε επενδύσεις) και ότι υπάρχει μια διάχυτη αριστερογενής απέχθεια για τον θεσμό του κέρδους. Από την άλλη, η συμπεριφορά των επιχειρηματιών δίνει λαβή για να τους τα σούρνεις από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ. Φαύλος κύκλος. Η χώρα έχει ξεπεράσει το στάδιο που είχε ανάγκη από επιστήμονες και πλέον χρειάζεται θαυματοποιούς.


----------



## anef (May 23, 2010)

Δυο συνεντεύξεις: Κατάθλιψη ή εξέγερση (από σοσιαλδημοκρατική μπάντα), με τον Νίκο Κοτζιά. Εντύπωση μου έκανε ένα στοιχείο που δίνει, πως δηλ. «ακόμα και χθες τα spread και τα ασφάλιστρα των ομόλογων της Ταϊλάνδης ήταν πιο χαμηλά από τα δικά μας ακόμα και τώρα που περνάει εμφύλιο πόλεμο». 

Με τον Πέτρο Παπακωνσταντίνου (από την μπάντα της αντισυστημικής αριστεράς) - είναι κάπως μεγάλη σε διάρκεια αλλά, ακόμα κι αν διαφωνεί κανείς με το διά ταύτα, είναι διαφωτιστική ως προς την ανάλυση της κατάστασης. Ένα στοιχείο που αφορά την ελληνική πραγματικότητα: λέει πως αυτές τις μέρες πήγε σε μια συνάντηση αριστερών του ΠΑΣΟΚ στη Θεσσαλονίκη, και η οργή που συνάντησε εκεί ήταν μεγαλύτερη κι από αυτήν στις συναντήσεις των αριστερών (περνάνε, λέει, το δικό τους '89 -να τους ευχηθώ καλή κατάθλιψη, τότε :))


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2010)

Ευχαριστούμε, anef.

Ο Κοτζιάς κάνει ένα λάθος, που κάνουν και πολιτικοί και αναλυτές, συχνά και επιχειρηματίες: ότι η διεύθυνση μπορεί να κάνει «πολιτική» χωρίς να ρωτάει κάθε τόσο το λογιστήριο. Ε, όταν το κάνει αυτό, το ρίχνει έξω το μαγαζί, θέλει πολλή σκέψη;

Το θέμα της επιλογής «Ευρώπη–ΔΝΤ ή παιχνίδι με Ανατολή και Άραβες» θα το ακούσουμε πολλές φορές και μάλλον θα μείνει στα «what if» σενάρια της ιστορίας, που δεν θα ξέρουμε αν κάναμε τη σωστή επιλογή.

Επισημαίνει πάντως ο Κ. ότι η αναδιαπραγμάτευση του χρέους «δεν είναι ζήτημα της στιγμής, γιατί όποιος το ανοίγει κάνει ακόμα πιο δύσπιστες τις αγορές. Νομίζω ότι αυτό που χρειάζεται η ελληνική οικονομία είναι να σταθεροποιηθεί σε ένα βαθμό, που για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζεται κοινωνική συναίνεση, και κατόπιν να ξαναβγεί στις αγορές και να δανειστεί με χαμηλά spread».

Οι δυνατότητες της ελληνικής οικονομίας να ξαναδανειστεί φτηνά θα αργήσουν πολύ να φανούν (όσο δεν αλλάζει το διεθνές πιστωτικό σύστημα, που τιμωρεί τον σπάταλο, έτσι που να κάνει πιο δύσκολη την επάνοδο σε ομαλότητα). Δεν έχει σημασία που πήραμε την προσωρινή ανάσα, των δανεικών για να έχουμε να καλύψουμε τις τρέχουσες υποχρεώσεις και να μετακυλίσουμε το βάρος στο αύριο. Σημασία έχει τι και τι θα κάνουμε αποδώ και πέρα, για την ανάπτυξη που λέει κι ο Κοτζιάς κι όλος ο κόσμος.

Αλλά η ανάπτυξη δεν πάει χέρι χέρι με μια γενική και αόριστη κεϊνσιανή απλοχεριά. Δεν είχε λείψει η απλοχεριά από την Ελλάδα. Η αξιοποίησή της μας είχε λείψει. Υπήρχαν λεφτά και πήγαιναν στα στραβά μέρη. Τώρα θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να παράγουμε έξυπνες λύσεις με ελάχιστους πόρους. Ώστε, όταν θα ξανάρθουν οι πόροι, να βρουν τις έξυπνες λύσεις να λειτουργούν. 

Για το ωριαίο πρόγραμμα με το διδυμάκι μου να παριστάνει τον Πέτρο Παπακωνσταντίνου :) :
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, πολύ πράγμα για συζήτηση — όπως λέει: «το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα πλήξουμε».

Το κομμάτι για το ΠΑΣΟΚ που αναφέρεις κι εσύ μού χάλασε την εικόνα της συνέντευξης. Θα έλεγα ότι εγώ δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να συστεγάζονται ο υπουργός οικονομικών Παπακωνσταντίνου (ο Γιώργος) με τον Παναγιωτακόπουλο και τον Τζουμάκα. Βεβαίως, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και πώς συστεγάζεται ο Κουβέλης με τον Χελάκη. Αλλά θα περνούσαμε σε προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις για άτομα, που δεν χρειάζονται εδώ.

Πρέπει πάντως να πω ότι συμφωνώ με πολλά κομμάτια της _ανάλυσης_ του Π.Π. αν και ίσως επηρεάζομαι θετικά από άσχετους παράγοντες. (Ξανά γελαστή φατσούλα.)


----------



## Ambrose (May 23, 2010)

Μία διευκρίνηση: όταν οι οικονομολόγοι μιλούν για κεϋνσιανά μέτρα δεν μιλούν για "απλοχεριά" και μέτρα τύπου "Τσοβόλα, δώστα όλα". Λεφτά υπάρχουν στις τραπεζικές καταθέσεις, αλλά κανείς δεν ξοδεύει. Γιατί; Κι επίσης, καλό είναι να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τι σημαίνει αυτό το χρυσωμένο χάπι της "εμπιστοσύνης των αγορών". Οι αγορές δεν βασίζονται σε συναισθηματικές ή ψυχολογικές έννοιες. Τουλάχιστον, όχι το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο που δανείζει (εικονικό χρήμα). Εμπιστοσύνη εδώ σημαίνει μόνο ένα πράγμα: κέρδος. Θα μας "εμπιστευθούν" όταν _δουν_ ότι μπορούν να απομυζήσουν κι άλλο. Επίσης, αν πρέπει να αναφερθούμε σε "απλοχεριά", η μόνη απλοχεριά που είδαμε ήταν ο δανεισμός εκ μέρους των τραπεζών (σε ιδιωτικό και εθνικό επίπεδο), οι οποίες δανείζοντας πάνω από το μέτρο των δυνατοτήτων μας (κι εμείς αποδεχόμενοι αυτό τον δανεισμό), εξασφαλίζουν την σταθερή και μόνιμη αφαίμαξη του "ηλιθίου".


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2010)

Κεϊνσιανισμός στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση είναι να μην αφαιρείς λεφτά από την οικονομία γιατί θα βουτηχτούμε στην ύφεση. Ο αντίλογος λέει ότι θα ξαναρίξεις λεφτά στη χαβούζα μόνο όταν θα ξέρεις ότι δεν θα πάνε υπέρ (καταναλωτικής) πίστεως και πατρίδος (των ολίγων πατριωτών που εξάγουν τον πλούτο σε Ελβετίες), αλλά θα πιάσουν τόπο. Μη λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Και ποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μας θέλουν οι αγορές για να μας απομυζήσουν κι άλλο; Αν πρόκειται να μας σώσουν τα διάφορα όρνια που θα μαζευτούν τώρα πάνω από την ημιθανή χώρα, να μας λείπει. Κάτι φιλέτα θα θέλουν να ψωνίσουν κοψοχρονιά, τίποτα συμφωνίες που θα μας δένουν χειροπόδαρα για 99 χρόνια θα θέλουν να κάνουν, τα γνωστά.

(Αμβρόσιε, τα λεφτά που ήρθαν από ΕΟΚ μπορεί να μην ήταν ακριβώς «απλοχεριά», αλλά σίγουρα πήγαν σε λάθος μέρος και σίγουρα τα έχουμε αποχαιρετήσει. Όσο για τα λεφτά που δανειζόμασταν, κι αυτά καυτό χρήμα που κυκλοφορούσε ήταν. Πήγε σε επενδύσεις για το μέλλον; Γι' αυτά μιλάω. Έχεις άλλη άποψη;)


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2010)

Και, με την ευκαιρία, λίγος καίριος σημερινός Πρετεντέρης:

Με άλλα λόγια, τι είδε άραγε ο Κινέζος και τον έκανε να πιστέψει ότι η χώρα μας είναι επενδυτικός παράδεισος;

Τον ενθουσίασε ότι η φορολόγηση των επενδύσεων και των εταιρικών κερδών είναι πολύ βαρύτερη από όλες τις ανάλογες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες; Χάρηκε επειδή το κάθε σωματείο μπορεί όποτε γουστάρει να κλείνει το λιμάνι ή τον δρόμο; Ή μήπως βρήκε εξαιρετική ιδέα το λάδωμα και το «γρηγορόσημο» για να αντιμετωπιστεί η κρατική γραφειοκρατία;

Εκτός και αν εμπνεύστηκε από τον αναπτυξιακό νόμο της κυρίας Κατσέλη, ο οποίος όλο και περισσότερο θυμίζει την Ατλαντίδα. Πολλοί μιλούν για αυτόν, αλλά κανένας δεν ξέρει πού βρίσκεται.​


----------



## Ambrose (May 23, 2010)

Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι τι πάει να πει να μην αφαιρείς λεφτά από την οικονομία με τον τρόπο που το θέτεις, αλλά δεν έχει τόση σημασία για να το να φιλοσοφήσουμε τόσο πολύ, γιατί για μένα όλα αυτά περί ανάπτυξης και δανεισμού δεν λένε τίποτα πια. Είναι σαν τον γόρδιο δεσμό, ο οποίος έχει τυλίξει πλέον όλη την υφήλιο και θα κοπεί μόνο την κατάρρευση του υπάρχοντος παγκόσμιου, τοκογλυφικού, χρηματοπιστωτικού/ τραπεζικού συστήματος "Γιάννης κερνάει, Γιάννης πίνει". Οι σύγχρονες κοινωνίες βασίζονται στην οργανωμένη ιδιοτέλεια και τον ατομικισμό και όσο αυτό παραμένει, κανένα βήμα δεν πρόκειται να γίνει προς τα εμπρός. Τώρα, μέσα στα πλαίσια αυτής της οργανωμένης ιδιοτέλειας, τι μπορεί να γίνει για την Ελλάδα; Μάλλον ένας Πούτιν μάς χρειάζεται... Τι εννοώ μ' αυτό; Ότι χρειάζονται ηγέτες που να μην είναι ουραγοί και που να μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν τις δυνατότητες της Ελλάδας προς όφελος της Ελλάδας, αντί να τις θέτουν στην υπηρεσία και προς όφελος των αετονύχηδων. Για να γίνει αυτό όμως πρέπει να γίνουν κάποια άλλα πρώτα (όπως π.χ. να λυθεί το πρόβλημα της Τουρκίας και το πρόβλημα της ΟΝΕ/ΕΕ/Γερμανίας, μεταξύ άλλων).


----------



## Costas (May 23, 2010)

Και ολίγη ευθυμία με την πλατωνική Πολιτεία:

I WENT down yesterday to the Piraeus with Glaucon, that I might offer up my prayers to the goddesses Brussels and Euro. There we chanced to find among other companions Polemarchus, who was sorely vexed.

Why the long face? I asked.

He replied that his wife, a hairdresser, had just been informed by the Assembly that because of the recent calamities in the Treasury, the state will no longer recompense her an additional sum on top of her regular fee for dying her ladies’ locks with Egyptian henna.

Διαβάστε το στη NYT.


----------



## Ambrose (May 24, 2010)

Αποσπάσματα από τη συνέντευξη του καθηγητή Μάικλ Χάτσον που δημοσιεύθηκε χτες στον Ιό της Κυριακής:

 Τι είναι η «ελληνική διάσωση»;

- Η «ελληνική διάσωση» θα 'πρεπε να λέγεται με το όνομά της. Πρόκειται για ένα πρόγραμμα TARP (Troubled Asset Relief Program) για τους γερμανούς και τους άλλους ευρωπαίους τραπεζίτες και τους κερδοσκόπους της παγκόσμιας νομισματικής κυκλοφορίας (σ.σ.: TARP είναι το πρόγραμμα που εφάρμοσε η κυβέρνηση των ΗΠΑ το 2008, αγοράζοντας μετοχές και περιουσιακά στοιχεία από χρηματοπιστωτικούς οργανισμούς για να τους διασώσει μετά την κρίση των ενυπόθηκων στεγαστικών δανείων). Τα χρήματα για τη διάσωση παρέχονται από άλλες κυβερνήσεις (τα περισσότερα από το γερμανικό υπουργείο Οικονομικών, το οποίο περιορίζει ανάλογα τις δαπάνες του στο εσωτερικό της χώρας) σε ένα είδος τριτεγγύησης ώστε να μπορέσει η ελληνική κυβέρνηση να πληρώσει τους ξένους κατόχους ομολόγων, οι οποίοι τα αγόρασαν σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές τις τελευταίες βδομάδες.

Αυτοί θα κερδίσουν για τα καλά, όπως και οι αγοραστές των ελληνικών ομολόγων αξίας εκατοντάδων δισεκατομμυρίων δολαρίων, οι κερδοσκόποι των ευρω-ομολόγων και άλλοι παίκτες του καπιταλιστικού καζίνου. Οσοι χάνουν απ' αυτές τις ανταλλαγές (swap) πρέπει με τη σειρά τους να «διασωθούν» κι αυτό θα συνεχίζεται μέχρι το άπειρο.

Αυτό το απρόβλεπτο κόστος θα το πληρώσουν οι φορολογούμενοι -και τελικά οι φορολογούμενοι της Ελλάδας (μάλιστα οι εργαζόμενοι, διότι ο πλούτος έχει απαλλαγεί από τη φορολογία)- ώστε να εξοφληθούν οι ευρωπαϊκές κυβερνήσεις, το ΔΝΤ και ακόμα το υπουργείο Οικονομικών των ΗΠΑ για τη ληστρική τους χρηματοδότηση. Η πληρωμή των κατόχων ομολόγων θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ως μια δικαιολογία για την περικοπή των δημόσιων υπηρεσιών, των συντάξεων και άλλων κρατικών δαπανών στην Ελλάδα. 

[...]

Ετσι αυτό που εκτυλίσσεται είναι ένας κοινωνικός πόλεμος σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα - όχι ο ταξικός πόλεμος που οραματίστηκαν τον 19ο αιώνα, αλλά ένας πόλεμος του χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος εναντίον ολόκληρων οικονομιών, εναντίον της βιομηχανίας, των επιχειρήσεων ακινήτων και των κυβερνήσεων, αλλά βέβαια και εναντίον των εργαζομένων. Αυτό συμβαίνει με τη συνηθισμένη αργή κίνηση, με την οποία πραγματοποιείται κάθε μεγάλη ιστορική μετάβαση. Αλλά όπως συμβαίνει και με τις στρατιωτικές συγκρούσεις, κάθε επιμέρους μάχη φαίνεται φρενήρης και προκαλεί απότομα ζιγκ-ζαγκ στα διεθνή χρηματιστήρια και τις αγορές συναλλάγματος.


----------



## anef (May 26, 2010)

Μια ανάλυση για την ιδεολογία της κρίσης (Ο φιλελευθερισμός, ο εθνικισμός και η κρίση, ή πώς να αντλήσετε απόλαυση ταυτιζόμενοι με την εξουσία) από τους radicaldesire. Εν μέρει αυτά τα θέματα έχουν συζητηθεί κι εδώ, αλλά σ' αυτό το άρθρο είναι συγκεντρωμένα. Αντιγράφω ένα απόσπασμα: 

Δεν είναι τυχαίο λοιπόν που η κυβέρνηση και όχι μόνο, επικαλείται την εθνική ανεξαρτησία για να δικαιολογήσει το πακέτο λιτότητας. Ούτε βέβαια πρέπει να μας εκπλήσσει το γεγονός πως ο κατεξοχήν προαγωγός του εθνικισμού Γ. Καρατζαφέρης αλλά και σύσσωμη η ακροδεξιά έσπευσε να υποστηρίξει το πρόγραμμα σταθερότητας, επισείοντας τον εθνικό κίνδυνο σε περίπτωση μη εφαρμογής του. Από αυτή τη σκοπιά βέβαια, όσες δυνάμεις διαφωνούν με την εν λόγω πολιτική χαρακτηρίζονται αντεθνικές με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνεύουν να τεθούν εκτός του νόμιμου και αποδεκτού πολιτικού ανταγωνισμού. Είναι χαρακτηριστική η προειδοποίηση του Κ. Μητσοτάκη προς την αριστερά, να μη θέσει το εαυτό της εκτός συνταγματικής νομιμότητας, με το να οργανώσει τη λαϊκή αντίδραση απέναντι στα μέτρα. 

Ωστόσο αν η επίκληση του εθνικού συμφέροντος για να εξουδετερωθούν οι αντιδράσεις που προκαλούν τα αντιλαϊκά μέτρα, είναι το κατεξοχήν πεδίο της δεξιάς και της ακροδεξιάς, η δεύτερη πτυχή του πυρήνα της αστικής ιδεολογίας, η ατομική ευθύνη, αξιοποιείται κυρίως από το φιλελεύθερο μέρος του πολιτικού φάσματος, αριστερού και μη. Αυτός ο χώρος, με διαφορετικές εμφάσεις κάθε φορά, προσπαθεί να μας πείσει πως υπεύθυνοι για την οικονομική κρίση είμαστε όλοι. Οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που είναι διεφθαρμένοι, τεμπελιάζουν και αμείβονται πλουσιοπάροχα. Οι καταναλωτές που δεν ζητάνε απόδειξη, η πλειοψηφία των εργαζομένων που με την παραμικρή ευκαιρία που θα τους δοθεί θα παραβιάσουν τους νόμους, ενώ καταναλώνουν πάνω από τις δυνάμεις τους. Τα συνδικάτα και η αριστερά που υπερασπιζόταν τα συμφέροντα των "συντεχνιών" σε βάρος του κοινωνικού συνόλου. Όλες αυτές οι συμπεριφορές δημιούργησαν σωρευτικά ένα κλίμα γενικευμένης ανομίας και ασυδοσίας που οι συνέπειες του είναι η κρίση που βιώνουμε αυτή τη στιγμή. Η κοινωνία, η οικονομία και το πολιτικό σύστημα δεν είναι παρά ουδέτερα πεδία πάνω στα οποία συναντιούνται και συναλλάσσονται τα υποκείμενα, φορείς ατομικών και πολιτικών δικαιωμάτων και υποχρεώσεων. Όταν τα υποκείμενα αυτά συστηματικά αρνούνται να εκπληρώσουν τις υποχρεώσεις τους και παραβιάζουν το κοινωνικό συμβόλαιο που ελεύθερα και δημοκρατικά σύναψαν, τότε εύλογα η κοινωνία θα δυσλειτουργεί.

Αν βέβαια είμαστε όλοι υπεύθυνοι για την κρίση τότε δεν έχει νόημα να ρίχνουμε το φταίξιμο σε άλλους. Πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε τα λάθη μας, να κάνουμε την αυτοκριτική μας και να δεχτούμε τις συνέπειες των εσφαλμένων πράξεων μας. Αφού λοιπόν ολοκληρώσουμε τη θεραπεία που προτάσσει η γνωστική ποπ ψυχολογία θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε σε αυτή την κρίση την ευκαιρία να αλλάξουμε τους εαυτούς μας και την κοινωνία στηρίζοντας όλοι μαζί το πρόγραμμα σταθερότητας, το οποίο μπορεί να είναι επώδυνο, είναι όμως απαραίτητο για να ξεπεράσουμε την κρίση. Με ένα σμπάρο δύο τρυγόνια. Αφενός μεν αποκρύπτεται το γεγονός πως η κοινωνία και η οικονομία δεν είναι ουδέτερα πεδία αλλά αντίθετα αρθρώνονται γύρω από ένα ταξικό εκμεταλλευτικό πλέγμα σχέσεων, στο οποίο κάποιοι είναι φορείς και οργανωτές αυτών των σχέσεων (κεφάλαιο - κράτος) και κάποιοι (εργάτες) δέκτες, με ανύπαρκτες επιλογές και άρα δεν μπορεί να ευθύνονται όλοι για την αποτυχία πολιτικών τις οποίες δεν είχαν και δεν μπορούσαν να έχουν πάρει μέρος στη λήψη και την εφαρμογή τους. Αφετέρου συγκαλύπτεται το ταξικό πρόσημο και οι συνέπειες των μέτρων που εφαρμόζονται για τη διαχείριση της κρίσης.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

anef said:


> Πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε τα λάθη μας, να κάνουμε την αυτοκριτική μας και να δεχτούμε τις συνέπειες των εσφαλμένων πράξεων μας. Αφού λοιπόν ολοκληρώσουμε τη θεραπεία που προτάσσει η γνωστική ποπ ψυχολογία θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε σε αυτή την κρίση την ευκαιρία να αλλάξουμε τους εαυτούς μας και την κοινωνία *στηρίζοντας όλοι μαζί το πρόγραμμα σταθερότητας, *το οποίο μπορεί να είναι επώδυνο, είναι όμως απαραίτητο για να ξεπεράσουμε την κρίση. Με ένα σμπάρο δύο τρυγόνια.



Αυτός είναι ένας αυθαίρετος συμπερασμός. Ότι δηλ. θέλω να αλλάξω, ζητάω θεραπεία για τη σαπίλα της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας & του συστήματος, άρα στηρίζω το πρόγραμμα σταθερότητας. Αλλά επίσης αυτό που δεν μ' αρέσει σ' αυτό το άρθρο είναι η αναφορά σε τάξεις. Η τρέχουσα κρίση σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο είναι πέρα από τις τάξεις και τα έθνη. Για την ακρίβεια, σκοπός της είναι η ισοπέδωση των (ενδιάμεσων) τάξεων και η απόλυτη πόλωση μεταξύ δύο στρατοπέδων.


----------



## Elsa (May 26, 2010)

Πριν λίγο στην ΕΤ1, στην εκπομπή Ριμέικ, μίλαγε για την Πειραϊκή Πατραϊκή "από τα μέσα", ο Τσεκλένης και απ' ότι είπε, μπορούσε να μην κλείσει και άδικα έκλεισε. Δεν τον άκουσα από την αρχή, αλλά όσο άκουσα, δεν κατηγόρησε τους συνδικαλιστές αλλά την έλλειψη στρατηγικής και οράματος από πλευράς του κράτους. Είχε βέβαια 7000 εργαζόμενους ενώ χρειαζόταν 5000 αλλά όπως είπε αυτό μπορούσε να λυθεί. Κλείνοντας όμως, άφησε πίσω της ανεργία, άφησε ξεκρέμαστες ένα σωρό βιοτεχνίες που συνεργάζονταν μαζί της, αλλά κάτι επίσης πολύ βασικό, άφησε στα αζήτητα τις τεράστιες ποσότητες ελληνικού βαμβακιού που απορροφούσε. Δεν συγκράτησα το νούμερο αλλά την όχι μακρινή εκείνη εποχή, κάναμε εξαγωγές κάποιους τόνους σεντονόπανο στην Κίνα...


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Είχε βέβαια 7000 εργαζόμενους ενώ χρειαζόταν 5000 αλλά όπως είπε αυτό μπορούσε να λυθεί.


Μα αυτό ακριβώς χρεώνει στους συνδικαλιστές η κοινωνία της Πάτρας, ότι δεν επέτρεψαν να λυθεί αυτό το ζήτημα: να μειωθεί ο αριθμός των εργαζομένων και να μην να κλείσει το εργοστάσιο.


----------



## Costas (May 27, 2010)

Το κύριο άρθρο της ΝΥΤ, Germany vs. Europe.

Now, at the worst possible moment, Germany is turning to nationalist illusions. Europe’s past economic successes are now viewed as German successes. Europe’s current deep problems are everyone else’s except Germany’s. That is neither realistic nor sustainable.

With devaluation not an option for euro members, Europe’s high-deficit countries have been forced into steep tax increases and deep spending cuts to bring their soaring deficits under control and calm the bond markets. Necessary as they are, these cuts also run a very high risk of plunging the Continent into deep recession this year unless Germany offsets them with aggressive stimulus of its own.

Instead of committing to more spending, Germany is now preparing a multiyear program of deep spending cuts. Given its troubled history, we can understand its fear of deficit spending and inflation. But right now more German austerity will likely cripple Europe’s nascent recovery and Germany’s own prosperity.


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μα αυτό ακριβώς χρεώνει στους συνδικαλιστές η κοινωνία της Πάτρας, ότι δεν επέτρεψαν να λυθεί αυτό το ζήτημα: να μειωθεί ο αριθμός των εργαζομένων και να μην να κλείσει το εργοστάσιο.


 
Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μειώσεις το προσωπικό για να αποφύγεις το κλείσιμο, υπάρχουν κι άλλα μέτρα (να επενδύσεις σε νέο κλάδο ώστε να απορροφηθεί εκεί το προσωπικό π.χ.). Από αυτά που λέει η Έλσα το "αυτό μπορούσε να λυθεί" δε μου λέει ότι η απόλυση ήταν η μόνη λύση. Πιο σοβαρό είναι το ότι δεν υπήρχε πρόγραμμα για την επιχείρηση.


----------



## Elsa (May 27, 2010)

Μα, αυτό εννοούσε και ο Τσεκλένης, αν κατάλαβα καλά. Οτι δεν ήταν οι παραπάνω εργάτες το βασικό πρόβλημα αλλά η πολιτική βούληση ή μάλλον η έλλειψή της...


----------



## Elsa (May 28, 2010)

Αρχίσαμε... Από βδομάδα, στο χώρο μας! 

ΝΟΜΟΣ ΥΠ.ΑΡΙΘ. 3846 (ΦΕΚ 66Α 11.05.2010) "Εγγυήσεις γαι την εργασιακή ασφάλεια και άλλες διατάξεις."

(Δεν τον έχω διαβάσει ακόμα, αλλά στο γραφείο θα εφαρμοστεί άμεσα 4/ήμερο με ανάλογη μείωση μισθού, πέρα βέβαια από το 15% που είχε γίνει πρόσφατα. 
Επόμενο σταθμός, η μείωση των αποζημιώσεων, ή με ποιο κομψά λόγια "ο περιορισμός της εκταμίευσης ποσών για την απομάκρυνση των «παλαιών» εργαζομένων που έχουν κατοχυρώσει δικαιώματα για «μεγάλες» αποζημιώσεις" και "δυνατότητα για μια επιχείρηση να ανανεώσει το προσωπικό με την πρόσληψη νέων και χαμηλόμισθων")

Επιπλέον, όλα τα παραπάνω, θα έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα να ενισχυθεί η τσέπη των επιχειρηματιών -ω! συγγνώμη, η ανταγωνιστικότητα των επιχειρήσεων ήθελα να πω- *με ταυτόχρονη επιβάρυνση του Δημοσίου*, γιατί, όπως διαβάζουμε στην Κυριακάτικη "Ε":

_Όμως η διπλή ευχέρεια των επιχειρήσεων για περισσότερες απολύσεις (ποσοστό και μειωμένη αποζημίωση) ανοίγει διάπλατα τις πόρτες για έξοδο από τον εργασιακό βίο ηλικιωμένων, κυρίως, ανέργων. Οι οποίοι, ωστόσο, δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα ανεύρεσης νέας απασχόλησης αφ' ενός λόγω υψηλού (κλαδικού) μισθού και αφ' ετέρου από τη μειωμένη ευχέρεια προσαρμογής σε νέες δεξιότητες (αλλαγή επαγγέλματος). 

Για να απαλύνει τον πόνο των εργαζομένων και να ελαφρύνει την κοινωνική ευθύνη των επιχειρήσεων, η κυβέρνηση έφτιαξε ένα πρόγραμμα πρόσληψης ηλικιωμένων ανέργων στο Δημόσιο. Σε δημοτικές επιχειρήσεις και κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες ώστε οι ηλικιωμένοι άνεργοι να συμπληρώσουν τα ένσημα (4.500 στο 65ο έτος ή 10.500 στο 58ο) και να βγουν στη σύνταξη. 

Επειδή έχουν απαγορευτεί οι προσλήψεις στο δημόσιο, οι τοποθετήσεις των ηλικιωμένων ανέργων, προκειμένου να απορροφηθούν οι κοινωνικές αντιδράσεις, θα γίνονται μέσω εταιρειών ενοικίασης εργαζομένων (προσωρινής απασχόλησης). Ο δε μισθός θα είναι στα ελάχιστα επίπεδα (κάτω των κλαδικών συμβάσεων), αφού μοναδικός στόχος του προσυνταξιοδοτικού προγράμματος απασχόλησης είναι η συμπλήρωση των ενσήμων συνταξιοδότησης. 

Ουσιαστικά, το Δημόσιο και οι φορολογούμενοι αναλαμβάνουν το κόστος απαλλαγής των επιχειρήσεων από το «υψηλόμισθο» προσωπικό. Παλαιότερα αυτοί οι εργαζόμενοι πήγαιναν απευθείας στο ασφαλιστικό σύστημα. Αλλά αυτή η τάση τείνει να περιοριστεί με στόχο την αύξηση των πραγματικών ορίων ηλικίας για συνταξιοδότηση._

Βρε κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι οι θυσίες γίνονται για να ελαφρύνει το Δημόσιο Χρέος...
Άσε που είμαι και σε τελείως λάθος ηλικιακή ομάδα! 
(Πώς το λέγανε; …too old to rock'n roll, too young to die! )


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

*Με ελληνική πατέντα η «άρση» του καμποτάζ στην κρουαζιέρα*

Πάνω από ένα δισεκατομμύριο ευρώ θα κοστίσει στην ελληνική οικονομία το σχέδιο που προωθεί το υπουργείο Οικονομίας που ουσιαστικά αίρει το καμποτάζ στην κρουαζιέρα. Σύμφωνα με την Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία που συναντήθηκε την Τετάρτη με την κ. Κατσέλη, το σχέδιο προβλέπει ότι τα κρουαζιερόπλοια με σημαία κρατών εκτός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης θα υπογράφουν σύμβαση με το ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Θα δεσμεύονται μεταξύ άλλων ότι θα απασχολούν και Έλληνες ναυτικούς στα πλοία.
http://www.skai.gr/news/finance/article/144347/ellinikinatedaebodizeitinarsitoukabotaz/


----------



## Elsa (May 28, 2010)

Στη Λετονία, αδερφές μου, στη Λετονία!

_[...]
Εκεί, το Συνταγματικό Δικαστήριο της χώρας κατήργησε ως αντισυνταγματικές τις διατάξεις που επέβαλλαν μαζικές περικοπές συντάξεων από 10% έως και 70%, στο όνομα της σωτηρίας του ασφαλιστικού συστήματος! 

Εδώ, η απόφαση αυτή δημιουργεί ευνοϊκές νομικές προϋποθέσεις για μελλοντική ακύρωση του ασφαλιστικού νόμου Λοβέρδου. 

Κοινός τόπος είναι η επίκληση των συνταγματικών αρχών της προστασίας του κοινωνικού κράτους δικαίου και της αναλογικότητας. «Οι διεθνείς δεσμεύσεις που αναλαμβάνουν οι κρατικές Αρχές (υπουργικό συμβούλιο) απέναντι σε διεθνείς δανειστές δεν είναι ικανές από μόνες τους να δικαιολογήσουν οποιονδήποτε περιορισμό θεμελιωδών δικαιωμάτων», επισημαίνουν οι Λετονοί δικαστές. 

Σύμφωνα με το λετονικό δικαστήριο, «θεμελιώδη δικαιώματα των πολιτών τα οποία στηρίζονται στο Σύνταγμα είναι υποχρεωτικά για τον νομοθέτη, ανεξάρτητα από την οικονομική κατάσταση του κράτους». Το άρθρο 109 του λετονικού Συντάγματος προβλέπει ότι ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα κοινωνικής ασφάλισης λόγω ηλικίας, ατυχήματος, ανεργίας κ.ά.[...]_

Από εδώ


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> *Με ελληνική πατέντα η «άρση» του καμποτάζ στην κρουαζιέρα*
> 
> Πάνω από ένα δισεκατομμύριο ευρώ θα κοστίσει στην ελληνική οικονομία το σχέδιο που προωθεί το υπουργείο Οικονομίας που ουσιαστικά αίρει το καμποτάζ στην κρουαζιέρα. Σύμφωνα με την Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία που συναντήθηκε την Τετάρτη με την κ. Κατσέλη, το σχέδιο προβλέπει ότι τα κρουαζιερόπλοια με σημαία κρατών εκτός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης θα υπογράφουν σύμβαση με το ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Θα δεσμεύονται μεταξύ άλλων ότι θα απασχολούν και Έλληνες ναυτικούς στα πλοία.
> http://www.skai.gr/news/finance/article/144347/ellinikinatedaebodizeitinarsitoukabotaz/


 

Δεν καταλαβαίνω από αυτή την είδηση πώς χάνει το δημόσιο. Θα πληρώνει τους κρουαζιεροπλοιοκτήτες;


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

_Έλσα σε φοβάμαι _
με τις ειδήσεις που στελνεις.


----------



## Elsa (May 28, 2010)

SBE said:


> _Έλσα σε φοβάμαι _
> με τις ειδήσεις που στελνεις.



Εγώ να δεις, που θα τα λουστώ κιόλας... 

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για το νόμο, εδώ είναι καλύτερη πηγή.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

SBE said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω από αυτή την είδηση πως χάνει το δημόσιο. Θα πληρώνει τους κρουαζιεροπλοιοκτητες;



Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ακριβώς; Αίρει το καμποτάζ χωρίς να το αίρει.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ακριβώς; Αίρει το καμποτάζ χωρίς να το αίρει.



Η είδηση λέει ότι το δημόσιο θα υπογράψει συμβάσεις, οι οποίες θα του κοστίσουν δις. Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2010)

Κι αυτό πάλι, πώς εξηγείται; 

Το Μάρτιο
Αύξηση 14,9% του τζίρου στο λιανεμπόριο 
από τη Ναυτεμπορική

Αύξηση 14,9% σημείωσε ο Δείκτης Κύκλου Εργασιών στο Λιανικό Εμπόριο, με τα καύσιμα, το Μάρτιο του 2010, σε σύγκριση με το δείκτη του Μαρτίου 2009, έναντι μείωσης 17,9%, που σημειώθηκε κατά την αντίστοιχη σύγκριση του έτους 2009 προς το 2008.

Εξαιρουμένων των καυσίμων, ο δείκτης ενισχύθηκε κατά 11,4%, έναντι μείωσης 11,2% που σημειώθηκε κατά την αντίστοιχη σύγκριση του έτους 2009 προς το 2008, αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της η Ελληνική Στατιστική Αρχή.

Ο Δείκτης Όγκου, με τα καύσιμα, σημείωσε αύξηση 10,1% σε σύγκριση με το δείκτη του Μαρτίου 2009, έναντι μείωσης 18,7% που σημειώθηκε κατά την αντίστοιχη σύγκριση του έτους 2009 προς το 2008.

Χωρίς τα καύσιμα, αυξήθηκε κατά 11,0%, έναντι μείωσης 13,7% που σημειώθηκε κατά την αντίστοιχη σύγκριση του έτους 2009 προς το 2008.​


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2010)

Εξηγείται ως εξής: ζητάνε όλοι αποδείξεις, οπότε δηλώνονται περισσότερα από πριν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2010)

Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, οπότε μου γεννήθηκαν δύο απορίες:
1) Αν πρέπει να αποδώσουμε την ανατροπή της τάσης από φθίνουσα σε αυξητική σε περιβάλλον ύφεσης μόνο στο «κίνημα των αποδείξεων», τότε η αύξηση από ~15% σε ετήσια βάση σημαίνει ότι θα ήταν κάπου ~60% στο α' τρίμηνο του 2010, οπότε:
2) Πώς συμβαδίζει με τόσο αυξημένο τζίρο η ασήμαντη αύξηση των εσόδων του ΦΠΑ α' τριμήνου (κάτι σε 0,3%) εκτός αν ο τζίρος αυτός είναι τριγωνικές κινήσεις μεταξύ επιχειρήσεων που εξισορροπούν τα παραπανίσια έσοδά τους με παραπανίσια έξοδα που δηλώνουν;

Πού χάνω την μπάλα;


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2010)

Μπορείς επίσης να πεις ότι ανακτήθηκε το χαμένο έδαφος, εφόσον η αύξηση του Μαρτίου 2010 είναι ίδια περίπου με τη μείωση του Μαρτίου 2009. Δηλαδή ότι οι πελάτες επέστρεψαν. 

Αυτό που έστειλες δεν λέει τίποτα για ΦΠΑ οπότε δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω. 
Επίσης, αυτό που έστειλες συγκρίνει Μάρτιο 2000 με Μάρτιο 2009, δεν συγκρίνει τρίμηνο με τρίμηνο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 31, 2010)

Και μια παρένθεση που έχει έμμεση σχέση με την κρίση:

*Δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ στα «σωθικά» της Β. Ελλάδας*
Του ΜΠΑΜΠΗ ΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΙΔΗ

Αποθέματα χρυσού, αργύρου, χαλκού, μολύβδου, ψευδαργύρου και νικελίου, συνολικής αξίας 20 δισ. ευρώ, με βάση της τρέχουσες τιμές των μετάλλων, εκτιμάται ότι φιλοξενεί στα «σωθικά» της η Β. Ελλάδα. 

Ωστόσο, μόνο ένα πολύ μικρό μέρος αυτού του ορυκτού πλούτου αξιοποιείται σήμερα παραγωγικά, όπως σημείωσε ο γενικός διευθυντής του Ινστιτούτου Γεωλογικών και Μεταλλευτικών Ερευνών (ΙΓΜΕ) Κ. Μακεδονίας, Νίκος Αρβανιτίδης, μιλώντας σε σχετική ημερίδα που διοργάνωσαν ο Σύνδεσμος Μεταλλευτικών Επιχειρήσεων Ελλάδος και η οικονομική εφημερίδα «Εξπρές».

«Τα δυναμικά αποθέματα που φιλοξενούνται στις υπάρχουσες μεταλλευτικές αλλά και σε νέες περιοχές κοιτασματολογικού ενδιαφέροντος, είναι σε θέση να πολλαπλασιάσουν το προαναφερόμενο οικονομικό μέγεθος», πρόσθεσε ο κ. Αρβανιτίδης, ενώ επισήμανε πως «με βάση τα αποθέματα και το μεταλλευτικό περιεχόμενο σε χρυσό, άργυρο, χαλκό, μόλυβδο και ψευδάργυρο», η Β. Ελλάδα αποτελεί μία από τις πλουσιότερες κοιτασματολογικές περιοχές της Ευρώπης." 
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=167882


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2010)

Το είχαμε συζητήσει και παλιότερα το ζήτημα των αποθεμάτων. κάτι που δεν είχα σκεφτεί τότε: θα θέλαμε να γίνει η Β. Ελλάδα κρανίου τόπος σε μερικές δεκαετίες; Γιατί βεβαίως η εξόρυξη μεταλλευμάτων δεν αφήνει πίσω δάση και κατάφυτα λιβάδια αλλά ερημιά και ισοπεδωμένα βουνά.


----------



## Ambrose (May 31, 2010)

Καλό ερώτημα. Όχι βέβαια. Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2010)

Επειδή κάθε είδηση που ακούω στα κανάλια μού ενισχύει την πεποίθηση ότι δεν υπάρχουν αθώοι σ' αυτή τη χώρα (εκτός από τα μικρά παιδιά): 
Ο πρόεδρος του φαρμακευτικού συλλόγου κατήγγειλε στο Mega ότι το 90% των γιατρών αρνούνται να γράψουν το ΑΜΚΑ τους πάνω στις συνταγές, με το επιχείρημα ότι είναι προσωπικό δεδομένο — λες και τους ζήτησε κανείς να δώσουν τον αριθμό του τραπεζικού τους λογαριασμού. Αυτό το μέτρο αποφασίστηκε για την πάταξη της υπερσυνταγογράφησης, που είναι μια από τις αιτίες της καταλήστευσης των ταμείων. Άρα, όταν βγαίνουν οι εκπρόσωποι των γιατρών και κραυγάζουν ότι δεν είναι όλοι οι γιατροί στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, πόσο περισσότερο από το 90% χρειάζεται για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον όρο "όλοι οι γιατροί";
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι αφήνουν τον φαρμακοποιό να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα, δηλαδή να αρνηθεί να εκτελέσει τη συνταγή.


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2010)

Και κανονικά θα έπρεπε οι φαρμακοποιοί να αρνηθούν να εκτελέσουν τη συνταγή, αλλά από τη μια το πνεύμα "να τον εξυπηρετήσω τον άνθρωπο" κι από την άλλη η αδιαφορία, να τα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα.

Σχετικό (και αδιόρθωτο, εξ' επίτηδες ), από εδώ: 
Δεν θα εκτελούνται από σήμερα 1η Ιουνίου από τα φαρμακεία της Αττικής οι επί πιστώσει συνταγές του Δημοσίου (ΟΠΑΔ). Οι ασφαλισμένοι θα πληρώνουν εξ’ ολοκλήρου τα φάρμακα τους στο φαρμακείο, όπου θα τους χορηγείται απόδειξη λιανική πώλησης, με την οποία θα διεκδικούν τα χρήματά τους από το Δημόσιο, αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωση του ο Φαρμακευτικός Σύλλογος Αττικής. 
Οι φαρμακοποιοί στην ανακοίνωσή τους αιτιολογούν την απόφασή τους ως εξής: 
"Στους δύσκολους καιρούς που περνάμε, οι φαρμακοποιοί έδειξαν απεριόριστη υπομονή, κατανοώντας τα προβλήματα, όχι μόνο των ασφαλισμένων αλλά και των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων, γεγονός που μας οδήγησε στο να μεταθέσουμε τις κινητοποιήσεις μας, από την 1-2-2010 στην 1-5-2010 και τελικά στην 1 Ιουνίου 2010. 
Παρά τα πολλά έγγραφα και τις παρεμβάσεις στο Υπουργείο Υγείας, με τα οποία προειδοποιούσαμε ότι οι φαρμακοποιοί δεν δύναται πλέον να δανείζονται από τις τράπεζες για να πιστώνουν το Δημόσιο, ουδείς ευαισθητοποιήθηκε. 
Από το 20% των μελών μας που προσέφυγαν σε δανεισμό από την τράπεζα τον Φεβρουάριο, φθάσαμε σήμερα στο 37%. 
Αδυνατούμε πλέον να πιστώνουμε το Δημόσιο, όταν καλούμεθα σήμερα να πληρώσουμε φόρους, για εισοδήματα που δεν έχουμε εισπράξει ακόμη και αφορούν το 2009. 
Αδυνατούμε πλέον να πληρώνουμε ΦΠΑ τον οποίο δεν έχουμε εισπράξει και αν δεν πληρώσουμε δεν θα μας χορηγηθεί φορολογική ενημερότητα για την λειτουργία του φαρμακείου. 
Κατανοούμε το πρόβλημα των ασφαλισμένων, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μέχρι σήμερα, αυτοί οι οποίοι τους παρείχαν τα φάρμακα με δικές τους οικονομικές αιμορραγίες ήταν οι φαρμακοποιοί". ​


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2010)

Τελικά, τι γίνεται με τα φάρμακα;

Επίσης, επειδή ξέρω πολύ καλά φαρμακοποιούς, δεν έχω δει να παραπονιούνται για τη δύσκολη οικονομική τους κατάσταση λόγω των οφειλών του δημοσίου. Τα φαρμακεία παραμένουν μια χαρά επιχείρηση, και φυσικά μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα φάρμακα δεν είναι όλα με συνταγή δημοσίου. Απόδειξη το ότι παρόλο που τους χρωστάει το δημόσιο, δεν έχω ακούσει φαρμακείο να χρεοκοπεί και να κλείνει. 
Φυσικά, δεν υποστηρίζω ότι πρέπει το δημόσιο να μην τους πληρώσει, αλλά επισημαίνω ότι τελευταίες παράγραφοι είναι μέρος της κλασσικής γκρίνιας του Χατζηαβάτη.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, επειδή ξέρω πολύ καλά φαρμακοποιούς, δεν έχω δει να παραπονιούνται για τη δύσκολη οικονομική τους κατάσταση λόγω των οφειλών του δημοσίου. Τα φαρμακεία παραμένουν μια χαρά επιχείρηση, και φυσικά μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα φάρμακα δεν είναι όλα με συνταγή δημοσίου. Απόδειξη το ότι παρόλο που τους χρωστάει το δημόσιο, δεν έχω ακούσει φαρμακείο να χρεοκοπεί και να κλείνει.


Αυτή η περιπτωσιολογία επί παντός επιστητού έχει αρχίσει να καταντάει κουραστική (για να μην πω πάλι για το σχολιάκι περί Χατζηαβάτη).

Φυσικά και τα φαρμακεία είναι μια χαρά επιχειρήσεις, αλλά είναι επειδή πουλάνε ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα, όχι αποκλειστικά φάρμακα.

Το παράπονό τους αντιστοιχεί σε πραγματικό πρόβλημα. Κανείς δεν είπε ότι οι φαρμακοποιοί πεινάνε, ωστόσο ο οποιοσδήποτε στη θέση τους θα ήθελε να εισπράττει τα χρήματά του την ώρα που πουλάει, και όχι να περιμένει ένα και δύο χρόνια για να εξοφληθεί από το δημόσιο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

daeman said:


> Από το 20% των μελών μας που προσέφυγαν σε δανεισμό από την τράπεζα τον Φεβρουάριο, φθάσαμε σήμερα στο 37%.


Να μην κάνω το συνήγορο των φαρμακοποιών, αλλά το να μην κλείνεις δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θέλεις κάποτε να πάρεις τα λεφτά σου (ιδιαίτερα αφού καλείσαι να πληρώσεις φόρο για ανείσπρακτα). Είναι τόσα τα κέρδη τους ώστε να μπορούν κάποιοι (ας πούμε το 63% που δεν προσφεύγει σε δανεισμό) να δανείζουν τα ταμεία; Ας τους πληρώσουν πρώτα, ας απελευθερώσουν το επάγγελμα, να δουν τα νέα δεδομένα, και ας φροντίσουν μετά να τους φορολογούν τόσο ώστε να κλαίγονται κι αυτοί όσο κι οι άλλοι...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2010)

Αφήστε το στο ταμείο.






Δεκαπέντε λεπτά ήταν αρκετά για να πλημυρίσει άλλο ένα μεγάλο super market γνωστής αλυσίδας στην Κατερίνη από γεμάτα με προϊόντα, εγκαταλελειμμένα καροτσάκια, τα οποία άφηναν οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι πελάτες και έφευγαν, λέγοντας πως δεν μπορούν να τα πληρώσουν επειδή είναι πανάκριβα
Χθες, Τετάρτη 26.05.2010, στις 18:30, για άλλη μια φορά, 30 περίπου μέλη της Εθελοντικής Ομάδας Δράσης Ν. Πιερίας «χτύπησαν» ένα ακόμη κατάστημα τροφίμων στην Κατερίνη με τη γνωστή πλέον δράση-διαμαρτυρία «Αφήστε το στο ταμείο». Συγκεντρώθηκαν μπροστά στο κατάστημα και μπήκαν μέσα κανονικά, όπως όλοι οι πελάτες. Γέμισαν τα καροτσάκια τους με τρόφιμα και… ως ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για τις παράλογες αυξήσεις των τιμών, ειδικά στα προϊόντα πρώτης ανάγκης, τα «άφησαν στο ταμείο».
Οι υπάλληλοι έκπληκτοι έβλεπαν τους πολίτες να ξεφυτρώνουν, ο ένας μετά τον άλλο, από τους διαδρόμους του καταστήματος. Όμως, μεγαλύτερη ήταν η έκπληξή τους όταν μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά …φρακάρισε ο χώρος των ταμείων από τα εγκαταλελειμμένα καροτσάκια.
«Είπαμε να κερδίσετε, όχι όμως έτσι! Το έχετε παρακάνει και η απάντησή μας από δω και μπρός θα είναι ηχηρή. Πριν κλείσουν τα δικά μας σπίτια, θα κλείσουν τα δικά σας μαγαζιά!» είπαν οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι πολίτες στον διευθυντή του καταστήματος και τον παρακάλεσαν να μεταφέρει το μήνυμα αυτό στους προϊσταμένους του, στα κεντρικά των Αθηνών.
Όλοι με μια φωνή, μικροί, μεγάλοι, πολίτες από όλα τα κοινωνικά στρώματα, με το θυμό και την οργή ζωγραφισμένη στα πρόσωπα, όμως, πάντα με ειρηνικό τρόπο, διαμαρτυρήθηκαν, έσπρωξαν τα γεμάτα καροτσάκια σε μια γωνία και έφυγαν φωνάζοντας «Ρίξτε τις τιμές! Τώρα, πριν ξεσπάσει η μεγάλη μπόρα!»
Βέβαια ζήτησαν συγνώμη από τους εργαζόμενους για την ταλαιπωρία της επιστροφής των προϊόντων στα ράφια, λέγοντας πως δεν έχουν τίποτα εναντίον τους. «Γιατί να θυμώσω! Έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ θα δούλευα. Μακάρι να βλέπαμε τους πολίτες να αντιδρούν. Αυτό, όχι δεν θα μας κούραζε αλλά θα μας ανακούφιζε. Μακάρι να πέσουν οι τιμές, γιατί σε λίγο δεν θα μπαίνει άνθρωπος στα μαγαζιά», είπε στους διαμαρτυρόμενους πολίτες μια υπάλληλος του καταστήματος ενώ συμμάζευε τα καροτσάκια.
Στόχος των ενεργών πολιτών από την Κατερίνη είναι, η διαμαρτυρία τους να λάβει πανελλαδικό χαρακτήρα και να εφαρμοστεί σύντομα σε πολλές πόλεις. Από παρόμοια δράση στη Γερμανία, την οποία εφάρμοσαν μαζικά οι πολίτες, αρχικά αναγκάστηκαν να κλείσουν προσωρινά κάποια super market, ενώ άμεσα μειώθηκαν και οι τιμές των τροφίμων.
Παρόμοιες δράσεις ετοιμάζονται σε Θεσσαλονίκη, Λάρισα, Τρίπολη, Κιάτο, Κέρκυρα και Βέροια, ενώ οι ενεργοί πολίτες της Κατερίνης οργανώνουν το επόμενο «χτύπημα» σε ώρα αιχμής, ημέρα Σάββατο και με περισσότερα από 100 μέλη!
Λέτε να δούμε σύντομα κρεμασμένες πινακίδες σε super market με την επιγραφή «προσωρινά κλειστό» ή κάποιες άλλες που θα θυμίζουν στους πολίτες, ότι η δράση αυτή θεωρείται …φορολογικό αδίκημα, διότι το κράτος θα χάνει το …ΦΠΑ από τη μείωση του τζίρου;
Σε αυτή τη χώρα όλα είναι ΔΝΤα!
Εθελοντική Ομάδα Δράσης Ν. Πιερίας


Από το www.asimonis.wordpress.com


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι γράφω. Αν όντως δεν καταλαβαίνουν, λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω το στυλ της γραφής μου κάνοντας τα μηνύματά μου διπλάσια σε μέγεθος ώστε να περιλαμβάνουν disclaimer και εξηγήσεις επί εξηγήσεων. 

Και τώρα πείτε μου τι ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνετε από τη φράση 
*δεν υποστηρίζω ότι πρέπει το δημόσιο να μην τους πληρώσει*
Καταλαβαίνετε ότι πιστεύω ότι οι φαρμακοποιοί αδίκως διαμαρτύρονται;
Η ερώτηση δεν είναι ρητορική και παρόλο που είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα παρεξηγηθώ, την κάνω την ερώτηση για να δω αν πραγματικά γράφω τόσο δυσνόητα ή αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αντίληψης από τους αναγνώστες μου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2010)

Να τα αφήσω στο ταμείο, καλή κίνηση, αλλά αντί να χτυπήσει τα σουπερμάρκετ χτυπάει τον κακομοίρη τον υπάλληλο που το τετράωρο του ξεχειλώνει (χωρίς υπερωρία συνήθως) για να ξαναβάλει τα πράγματα στα ράφια.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2010)

Μα το ενοχλητικό, αγαπητή, δεν είναι ότι δεν γίνεστε κατανοητή. Το ενοχλητικό είναι σχόλια αυτού του τύπου


SBE said:


> της κλασσικής γκρίνιας του Χατζηαβάτη.


το οποίο μάλιστα δηλώνετε ότι αποδίδεται στις δύο τελευταίες παραγράφους του κειμένου που παραθέτει ο Daeman, 


SBE said:


> επισημαίνω ότι τελευταίες παράγραφοι είναι μέρος της κλασσικής γκρίνιας του Χατζηαβάτη.


δηλαδή σε αυτές


daeman said:


> Αδυνατούμε πλέον να πληρώνουμε ΦΠΑ τον οποίο δεν έχουμε εισπράξει και αν δεν πληρώσουμε δεν θα μας χορηγηθεί φορολογική ενημερότητα για την λειτουργία του φαρμακείου.
> Κατανοούμε το πρόβλημα των ασφαλισμένων, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μέχρι σήμερα, αυτοί οι οποίοι τους παρείχαν τα φάρμακα με δικές τους οικονομικές αιμορραγίες ήταν οι φαρμακοποιοί".


Αν θέλετε, ευχαρίστως να συγκεντρώσω τα διάφορα τέτοια σχόλια από τις διάφορες γωνιές του φόρουμ, για να δείτε συγκεντρωμένη την εικόνα που παρουσιάζετε.

Τέλος, κανείς δε σας απαγορεύει να λέτε αυτό που θέλετε, ωστόσο πολύ λυπάμαι που εκνευρίζεστε τόσο πολύ ώστε να καταλήγετε να χαρακτηρίζετε τη νοημοσύνη των συνομιλητών σας, από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που κανείς δεν έχει χαρακτηρίσει τη δική σας.

Εφόσον όμως συμμετέχετε σε δημόσιο φόρουμ, τι να κάνουμε, δυστυχώς πρέπει να μας ανεχτείτε και εμάς με την περιορισμένη αντίληψη. Όμως, καλό θα είναι να κρατάτε αυτή τη γνώμη για τον εαυτό σας και να συμμορφωθείτε με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ που απαιτούν χαρακτηρισμούς για τις απόψεις του συνομιλητή σας, και όχι για τον ίδιο το συνομιλητή σας.

Σας μερσώ ανεπιστρεπτί για την κατανόηση.


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Να τα αφήσω στο ταμείο, καλή κίνηση, αλλά αντί να χτυπήσει τα σουπερμάρκετ χτυπάει τον κακομοίρη τον υπάλληλο που το τετράωρο του ξεχειλώνει (χωρίς υπερωρία συνήθως) για να ξαναβάλει τα πράγματα στα ράφια.


 


Alexandra said:


> [...]
> *«Είπαμε να κερδίσετε, όχι όμως έτσι! Το έχετε παρακάνει και η απάντησή μας από δω και μπρός θα είναι ηχηρή. Πριν κλείσουν τα δικά μας σπίτια, θα κλείσουν τα δικά σας μαγαζιά!» είπαν οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι πολίτες στον διευθυντή του καταστήματος και τον παρακάλεσαν να μεταφέρει το μήνυμα αυτό στους προϊσταμένους του, στα κεντρικά των Αθηνών.*
> Όλοι με μια φωνή, μικροί, μεγάλοι, πολίτες από όλα τα κοινωνικά στρώματα, με το θυμό και την οργή ζωγραφισμένη στα πρόσωπα, όμως, πάντα με ειρηνικό τρόπο, διαμαρτυρήθηκαν, έσπρωξαν τα γεμάτα καροτσάκια σε μια γωνία και έφυγαν φωνάζοντας «Ρίξτε τις τιμές! Τώρα, πριν ξεσπάσει η μεγάλη μπόρα!»
> *Βέβαια ζήτησαν συγνώμη από τους εργαζόμενους για την ταλαιπωρία της επιστροφής των προϊόντων στα ράφια, λέγοντας πως δεν έχουν τίποτα εναντίον τους. «Γιατί να θυμώσω! Έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ θα δούλευα. Μακάρι να βλέπαμε τους πολίτες να αντιδρούν. Αυτό, όχι δεν θα μας κούραζε αλλά θα μας ανακούφιζε. Μακάρι να πέσουν οι τιμές, γιατί σε λίγο δεν θα μπαίνει άνθρωπος στα μαγαζιά», είπε στους διαμαρτυρόμενους πολίτες μια υπάλληλος του καταστήματος ενώ συμμάζευε τα καροτσάκια.*
> ...


 
SBE, τώρα να πω κι εγώ ότι κάνεις πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Ή ότι δεν διαβάζεις καλά το κείμενο πριν απαντήσεις; 
Όχι, δεν το λέω σε κανέναν, ούτε καν το σκέφτομαι, γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι συχνάζουμε εδώ για να αρπαζόμαστε από κάθε τι που γράφουν οι συνομιλητές μας, ούτε διαγωνιζόμαστε ποιος θα έχει τον τελευταίο λόγο, αλλά προσπαθούμε να συζητήσουμε αναζητώντας την άκρη του κάθε νήματος και την ουσία κάθε μηνύματος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2010)

> *Από παρόμοια δράση στη Γερμανία, την οποία εφάρμοσαν μαζικά οι πολίτες, αρχικά αναγκάστηκαν να κλείσουν προσωρινά κάποια super market, ενώ άμεσα μειώθηκαν και οι τιμές των τροφίμων.*


Η δική μου γκρίνια εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι γιατί ο Έλληνας λειτούργησε σαν το μεγαλύτερο κορόιδο της Ευρώπης, και μετά την καθιέρωση του ευρώ δέχτηκε αδιαμαρτύρητα τον ακαιριαίο τριπλασιασμό των τιμών, ενώ φυσικά οι μισθοί παρέμειναν στα επίπεδα που ήταν επί δραχμής; Μια από τις αιτίες της οικονομικής εξαθλίωσης των οικονομικά ασθενέστερων, πέρα από τη λεηλασία του δημοσίου χρήματος, είναι ότι οι Έλληνες άρχισαν να παίρνουν δάνεια και πιστωτικές κάρτες για να αντιμετωπίσουν τις καθημερινές τους ανάγκες.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 1, 2010)

Το γράφω με κάθε επιφύλαξη (κρατώντας τα δάχτυλά μου σταυρωμένα, φτύνοντας τον κόρφο μου και χτυπώντας ξύλο ταυτόχρονα) αλλά στους διαδρόμους των ΔΟΥ και του διαδικτύου ακούγεται τελευταίως ότι «παγώνουν» οι επιστροφές φόρου για όλο το 2010! 
Η αιτιολογία θα είναι ο εξονυχιστικός έλεγχος (που έτσι κια αλλιώς γινόταν) αλλά στην ουσία θα είναι λέει, ένα άτυπο δάνειο εκ μέρους μας προς τα κρατικά ταμεία που δεν εμφανίζουν σπουδαία έσοδα, παρ’ όλα τα μέτρα…
Συνδυάστε το αυτό με την μείωση μισθών κατά 20% (με άμεση εφαρμογή εβδομάδας τεσσάρων εργασίμων ημερών) και την επερχόμενη μείωση της αποζημίωσης απόλυσης κατά 40% (καταβλητέα σε 6 μηνιαίες δόσεις) και πείτε μου μετά, πόσο άδικο έχουν όσοι επεδίωξαν να διοριστούν στο Δημόσιο… και δε μιλάω για όσους «χώθηκαν» για να λουφάρουν αλλά για όσους θέλουν να δουλέψουν αλλά όχι να ψοφήσουν από το άγχος της ανασφάλειας. 

Για όσους τυχόν δεν το ξέρουν: η επιστροφή φόρου για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες προκύπτει από τον συμψηφισμό του φόρου που πρέπει να πληρώσουμε βάσει της δήλωσής μας, με τα χρήματα που έχουμε ήδη προκαταβάλει μέσω της παρακράτησης, ύψους 20%, που γίνεται στις αμοιβές μας όλη τη χρονιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2010)

Κι εγώ άκουσα κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αφορά (ακόμη... ) αυτές τις επιστροφές φόρων (εισοδήματος, δηλαδή), αλλά τους παρακρατηθέντες από π.χ. εξαγωγικές εταιρείες στο καθημερινό αλισβερίσι με το κράτος.

_Καλκομελέτα κι έρχεται βέβαια _ =, επειδή ως γνωστόν:

_Ουκ αν λάβοις παρά του μη έχοντος =

_αλλά και το δίκοπο μαχαίρι:

_Έλλειψη χρημάτων, στάση εμπορίου =_

(αφήνω τη δεξιά πλευρά της ισότητας για τον Νικ-έλ, οι παροιμίες δεν είναι το φόρτε μου :)).


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Τότε να πω εγώ μια παροιμία που έλεγε η γιαγιά μου;
Βοήθα με, φτωχέ, να μη γενούμε ίσα. 

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν λέω ότι το ελληνικό δημόσιο είναι πλούσιο, παράλογα κι εξωφρενικά σπάταλο όμως, ναι.


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2010)

daeman said:


> SBE, τώρα να πω κι εγώ ότι κάνεις πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Ή ότι δεν διαβάζεις καλά το κείμενο πριν απαντήσεις;



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν διάβασα ολόκληρο το κείμενο, αλλά και πάλι το ότι ένας υπάλληλος δεν στενοχωριέται που έχει παραπάνω δουλειά, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν δημιουργείται δουλειά για τον υπάλληλο. Νομίζω ότι σε αυτό συμφωνούμε. 
Να σου δώσω ένα παραδειγματάκι άλλο; Αν εγώ είμαι καθαρίστρια 9-5 κι έχω σφουγγαρίσει το πάτωμα κι εσύ πατήσεις επίτηδες για να αφήσεις πατημασιές, ναι, δεν έχει σημασία, δουλειά μου είναι να σφουγγαρίζω μέχρι τις πέντε, αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι δεν θα ενοχληθώ. 

Αν στη Γερμανία δούλεψε το μέτρο, τότε καλώς, αλλά για να δούμε πως θα δουλέψει στην Ελλάδα, που όπως αναφέρει κι η Αλεξάνδρα ο Έλληνας άφησε να τον πιάνουν κορόιδο τόσα χρόνια. 
Το μόνο πράγμα που θα είναι λύση όμως είναι το να συμβεί μαζική αποχώρηση των πελατών για όποιον πουλάει φτηνότερα. Αυτό ναι, είναι αποτελεσματικό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2010)

Αγαπητή Παλάβρα, αν στο εξής δεν θέλεις να σχολιάζω τα γραπτά σου, σε παρακαλώ πολύ να σταματήσεις να σχολιάζεις εμένα με πλάγιο τρόπο, σχολιάζοντας δήθεν τα γραπτά μου. Αν δε σου αρέσει το ότι μιλάω με παραδείγματα (περιπτωσιολογία κατά τα λεγόμενά σου) επί παντός επιστητού, μπορείς να μη με διαβάζεις. 

Επιπλέον, μου φαίνεται ασύμβατη η στάση της μόνιμης επίθεσης εναντίον μου με το ρόλο του moderator του μαγαζιού. 

Να πω επίσης ότι ξέρω ότι αυτό το μήνυμα θα σβηστεί και δηλώνω προκαταβολικά ότι διαφωνώ με το σβήσιμό του. Αν δεν ήθελα να πω τα πιο πάνω, δεν θα τα έλεγα. 

Προτείνω επίσης να κλείσουμε τον υπολογιστή μας για την υπόλοιπη μέρα, γιατί προφανώς έχουν σφίξει οι ζέστες και δεν κάνει καλό.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 1, 2010)

Α, εδώ που είμαι με το ζόρι έχει 16 βαθμούς, τα ανεμιστηράκια δεν έχουν καν ξυπνήσει από τη χειμερία νάρκη και σας διαβάζω δίχως στάλα ιδρώτα. Go on. 


Να υπενθυμίσω τη λειτουργία που λέγεται ignore, η οποία αντικαθιστά με μεγάλη επιτυχία το βάλιουμ σε διαδικτυακές διενέξεις...


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν διάβασα ολόκληρο το κείμενο, αλλά και πάλι το ότι ένας υπάλληλος δεν στενοχωριέται που έχει παραπάνω δουλειά, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν δημιουργείται δουλειά για τον υπάλληλο. Νομίζω ότι σε αυτό συμφωνούμε.
> Να σου δώσω ένα παραδειγματάκι άλλο; Αν εγώ είμαι καθαρίστρια 9-5 κι έχω σφουγγαρίσει το πάτωμα κι εσύ πατήσεις επίτηδες για να αφήσεις πατημασιές, ναι, δεν έχει σημασία, δουλειά μου είναι να σφουγγαρίζω μέχρι τις πέντε, αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι δεν θα ενοχληθώ.
> [...]


 
Για το παραδειγματάκι, έπεσες στην περίπτωση.:) Όταν πάω στο σουπερμάρκετ και δω τις καθαρίστριες (γυναίκες κατά κανόνα, εδώ) να σφουγγαρίζουν, για να μην αφήσω πατημασιές - όχι επίτηδες, ούτε κατά λάθος δεν θέλω - κάνω όλο τον γύρο του διαδρόμου και πάω από την άλλη. Μου 'χει τύχει ακόμα και να περιμένω να στεγνώσει. (Όποιος θέλει, το πιστεύει. Δεν με απασχολεί, γιατί δεν προσπαθώ να παραστήσω κάτι.) Ο κόπος του καθενός (πρέπει να) είναι απόλυτα σεβαστός από τους άλλους, όπως ο καθένας μας δεν θέλει να μη σέβονται τον κόπο του. 
Πέρα απ' αυτό, στο θέμα μας. 
Ναι, δημιουργείται λίγη παραπανίσια δουλειά για τον υπάλληλο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι όσοι υπάλληλοι δεν είναι στενόμυαλοι κι έχουν έστω και ίχνος κοινής λογικής, καταλαβαίνουν ότι αυτό που γίνεται (έστω κι αν γκρινιάξουν και λίγο) είναι τελικά και για το δικό τους καλό. Όλοι είμαστε καταναλωτές βασικών ειδών και μια πτώση των τεχνητά παραφουσκωμένων τιμών θα μας ωφελήσει όλους. Άσε που, όπως λέει και ο συγκεκριμένος υπάλληλος παραπάνω, αν δεν πατάει κόσμος στο μαγαζί λόγω ακρίβειας, θα χάσουν εντελώς τη δουλειά τους.
Στο κάτω-κάτω, μια τέτοια δράση είναι συμβολική, δεν γίνεται κάθε μέρα και μάλιστα στο ίδιο κατάστημα. 
Γενικά, αν με τον ένα τρόπο (δίκαιης και ειρηνικής) αντίδρασης φοβόμαστε ότι θα δυσαρεστήσουμε λιγάκι τον άλφα, με τον άλλον ότι θα ενοχλήσουμε μια στάλα τον βήτα, με τον τρίτο ότι θα χαλάσουμε τη ζαχαρένια τού γάμμα, τι πρέπει να κάνουμε; Να τα δεχόμαστε όλα αγόγγυστα, μήπως εξαφανιστούν από μόνα τους τα προβλήματά μας; Αυτό κάνουμε τόσα χρόνια και κοίτα πού φτάσαμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2010)

Καλησπέρα, SBE

Επίτρεψέ μου δύο περιπτωσιολογικές τοποθετήσεις επί φορουμικού:



SBE said:


> Επιπλέον, μου φαίνεται ασύμβατη η στάση της μόνιμης επίθεσης εναντίον μου με το ρόλο του moderator του μαγαζιού.


Κάποτε, σε ένα μαγαζί που έκανα τον μοντεράτορα, ένας σούπερ νέοπας αποφάσισε να μου την πει γιατί δεν του άρεσε μια απάντησή μου. Απλώς σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι μαζί του, οπότε, όταν χρειάστηκε κάτι από εμένα, απλώς δεν το είχε. Καθώς συνέχισε την ίδια πολιτική και με άλλους μοντ του μαγαζιού, τελικά αυτοαπομονώθηκε.

Προφανώς, σε γενικές γραμμές δεν αισθάνεσαι συνολικά δυσάρεστα εδώ και είσαι αρκετά έμπειρη στα ιντερνετικά για να ξέρεις ότι δεν συγχέουμε προσωπικά με φορουμικά. Όταν κάποιος διαφωνεί μαζί σου σε πολλά ή λίγα πράγματα, δίκαια ή άδικα, έντονα ή χαλαρά και εσύ χτυπάς την εθελοντική προσφορά του εδώ επειδή διαφωνείτε, ξέρεις πολύ καλά πως η προσπάθεια να τον αδρανοποιήσεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο είναι ατελέσφορη.



SBE said:


> Να πω επίσης ότι ξέρω ότι αυτό το μήνυμα θα σβηστεί και δηλώνω προκαταβολικά ότι διαφωνώ με το σβήσιμό του. Αν δεν ήθελα να πω τα πιο πάνω, δεν θα τα έλεγα.



Όπως βλέπεις, δεν σβήστηκε, και δεν θα σβηστεί όχι για να σε βγάλουμε ψεύτρα, ούτε επειδή κομπλάραμε από τον ελιγμό σου, αλλά επειδή θέτεις ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα για τη λειτουργία του φόρουμ. Κατά πόσο οι μοντ έχουμε δικαίωμα γνώμης.

Ε, προφανώς και έχουμε γνώμη, και δεν έχει σχέση με την όποια δουλειά συνεισφέρουμε εδώ...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους :)


SBE said:


> Αγαπητή Παλάβρα, αν στο εξής δεν θέλεις να σχολιάζω τα γραπτά σου, σε παρακαλώ πολύ να σταματήσεις να σχολιάζεις εμένα με πλάγιο τρόπο, σχολιάζοντας δήθεν τα γραπτά μου.


Αγαπητή, εγώ κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα δεν έχω να σχολιάζετε τα γραπτά μου. Fire away. Τα γραπτά μου, όμως. Όχι την ευφυία μου. Ειδάλλως, κατεβαίνουμε σε επίπεδο αυλής νηπιαγωγείου, όπου το ένα παιδάκι λέει στο άλλο «είσαι και φαίνεσαι και μια γριά παντρεύεσαι».


SBE said:


> Αν δε σου αρέσει το ότι μιλάω με παραδείγματα (περιπτωσιολογία κατά τα λεγόμενά σου) επί παντός επιστητού, μπορείς να μη με διαβάζεις.


Μπορώ, αλλά δε θέλω. Συν τοις άλλοις, να θυμίσω ότι συμμετέχετε σε δημόσιο *φόρουμ*, όχι ιστολόγιο. Εάν δε σας αρέσει να σχολιάζει κάποιος τα λεγόμενά σας, μπορείτε να ανοίξετε κι εσείς ένα ιστολόγιο, να απενεργοποιήσετε τη δυνατότητα αποστολής σχολίων, και να γράφετε ό,τι θέλετε. Εδώ όμως, δυστυχώς, όλοι έχουν το δικαίωμα να λένε ό,τι θέλουν, από τη στιγμή που δε θίγουν προσωπικά κάποιον άλλον (π.χ., αποκαλώντας τον, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, χαζό).


SBE said:


> Επιπλέον, μου φαίνεται ασύμβατη η στάση της μόνιμης επίθεσης εναντίον μου με το ρόλο του moderator του μαγαζιού.


Αγαπητή, άλλο η επίθεση, άλλο η διαφωνία. Διαφωνία σημαίνει «δε μου αρέσει αυτό το σχόλιο». Προσωπική επίθεση σημαίνει «κάποιοι εδωμέσα (ονόματα δε λέμε) είναι έτσι κι έτσι κι έτσι». Φαντάζομαι ότι η διαφορά είναι εμφανής.


SBE said:


> Να πω επίσης ότι ξέρω ότι αυτό το μήνυμα θα σβηστεί και δηλώνω προκαταβολικά ότι διαφωνώ με το σβήσιμό του. Αν δεν ήθελα να πω τα πιο πάνω, δεν θα τα έλεγα.


Είναι εμφανές ότι ό,τι λέτε, θέλετε και το λέτε. Το ίδιο και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι, εξάλλου, κάτι που δεν μπορείτε να τους απαγορεύσετε.


SBE said:


> Προτείνω επίσης να κλείσουμε τον υπολογιστή μας για την υπόλοιπη μέρα, γιατί προφανώς έχουν σφίξει οι ζέστες και δεν κάνει καλό.


Να, εδώ ας πούμε, θα μπορούσα να προτείνω κι εγώ να ακολουθήσετε τη συμβουλή σας. Αλλά δε θα το κάνω. Ας πούμε ότι δε θα το κάνω επειδή έχω τελειώσει το δημοτικό εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. 

Όποτε θέλετε πάντως, μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα και να συζητήσουμε το αν οι αντμιν/μοντ έχουν όντως δικαίωμα να διαφωνούν με τα μέλη ή όχι. Και τώρα υποβάλλω τα σέβη μου και αποχωρώ, γιατί αρκετά καταχραστήκαμε το χώρο αυτού του νήματος.


----------



## Costas (Jun 3, 2010)

Από εδώ.

Σύμφωνα με τη γαλλική εφημερίδα “Les Echos”, την Τετάρτη, 19/5/10, ο γερμανός υπουργός οικονομικών Βόλφγκανγκ Σόιμπλε και η καγκελάριος Άνγκελα Μέρκελ ανακοίνωσαν ότι η Γερμανία σκοπεύει να φέρει πρόταση στη σύνοδο των G 20, στο Τορόντο του Καναδά, τον προσεχή Ιούνιο, για επιβολή φόρου στις χρηματοπιστωτικές συναλλαγές σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα και αν οι G 20 δεν την υιοθετήσουν θα την προτείνει στην Ε.Ε των 27. Σε περίπτωση άρνησης των Βρετανών θα ζητήσει την επιβολή του μέτρου στην ευρωζώνη και εφόσον το αποτέλεσμα είναι και πάλι αρνητικό, η Γερμανία θα προχωρήσει μονομερώς στην εφαρμογή του, όπως έκανε και για τις γυμνές βραχυπρόθεσμες χρηματιστηριακές πράξεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Νιώθω πολύ κουρασμένος για να βγάλω από μέσα μου ακόμα και την αναγούλα που νιώθω. Όταν αντιλαμβάνεσαι πόσα πρέπει να γίνουν για να σταματήσει αυτή η σπατάλη της ανθρώπινης δημιουργικότητας, αυτή η διαπάλη ανάμεσα σε κόσμο που μοχθεί, σε κόσμο που δημιουργεί, σε κόσμο που θα ήθελε να ζήσει αλλά έχει καταδικαστεί σε ανεργία, και από την άλλη όχθη τις χοιροκοιλιές της απληστίας και τα κωλόπαιδα που κάθονται πίσω από κομπιούτερ και βγάζουν λεφτά για τα αφεντικά τους με σκέτα αντιπαραγωγικά σουρταφέρτα εικονικών χρημάτων, και ξαφνικά προβληματίζονται οι ηγέτες μας αν θα καταφέρουν να συνεννοηθούν να πάρουν ένα μέτρο τοσοδούλι, μια ιδέα που ακούστηκε πριν από είκοσι χρόνια, έναν «κόκκο άμμου στα γρανάζια των χρηματαγορών» (the tiniest grain of sand in the wheels of global, mobile capital), αναρωτιέσαι πότε θα καταλάβουν ότι χρειάζεται κάτι πολύ πιο δραστικό από το να προσπαθήσουν να θεραπεύσουν τον καρκίνο με μπεταντίν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2010)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι και οι ηγέτες μας ανήκουν στην ίδια κατηγορία- στον επαγγελματικό χώρο της απληστίας και του κομπιουτερόπαιδου που αναφέρεις. Επιπλέον τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες έχει περάσει η άποψη ότι οι καλύτεροι κι οι ικανότεροι είναι αυτά ακριβώς τα πιτσιρίκια και τα αφεντικά τους, και συνεπώς θα πρέπει να αφεθούν ανενόχλητοι να κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν. Το περίεργο είναι ότι άνθρωποι σαν εμένα κι εσένα μπορεί να πιστέψουν την πλύση εγκεφάλου και να καταλήξουν ότι Αυτοί * είναι όντως όπως λένε ότι είναι. Νομίζω αυτό ανήκει σε άλλο νήμα, οπότε συνεχίζω στο νήμα για τη Βρετανία. Δεν είναι τυχαία η επιλογή, το ΗΒ είναι το ξέφραγο αμπέλι της Ευρώπης στα τραπεζικά θέματα, οπότε από παραδείγματα μιλιούνια. 

*με κεφαλαίο για να ξέρουμε ότι μιλάω για την ίδια ομάδα, για την οποία δεν έχω άλλο όνομα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

*Εκτονωθείτε!*​

http://www.greekpayback.com/​


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2010)

*Αυστηρές κυρώσεις περιέχει η σύμβαση διάσωσης της Ελλάδας*

.........
6. Η Ελλάδα ακόμα και αν το επιθυμεί, δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει την οποιαδήποτε κίνηση αναδιάρθρωσης του χρέους της, όσο διαρκεί ο δανεισμός από τον μηχανισμό της Ευρωζώνης. Αυτό γιατί, στη σύμβαση προβλέπεται ότι αν η Ελλάδα δεν πληρώσει στην ώρα του το οποιοδήποτε χρέος, τότε οι χώρες της Ευρωζώνης που μας δανείζουν, μπορούν να καταγγείλουν τη σύμβαση.

7. Οπως αναφέρεται σε κάθε τέτοιου είδους συμφωνίες, έτσι και σε αυτήν τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία της Ελλάδας κινδυνεύουν, αν δεν μπορέσει η χώρα να ξεπληρώσει τα χρέη της. Συγκεκριμένα, αναφέρεται ότι η Ελλάδα παραιτείται «αμετάκλητα και άνευ όρων από κάθε ασυλία που έχει ή πρόκειται να αποκτήσει , όσον αφορά τα περιουσιακά της στοιχεία».
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_economy_2_05/06/2010_403378

.........


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2010)

Πως ορίζεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση η Ελλάδα και γίνεται διάκριση ανάμεσα στο κράτος και τους πολίτες;
Ρωτάω γιατί ο πατέρας μιας γνωστής μου που εργάζεται σε τράπεζες έλεγε τις προάλλες ότι για τα χρέη μιας χώρας Α προς μια χώρα Β έχει δικαίωμά η χώρα Β να κατάσχει περιουσιακά στοιχεία πολιτών της χώρας Α που βρίσκονται στη χώρα Β, απλά θεωρείται ανεφάρμοστο μέτρο. 
Όταν το άκουσα μου φάνηκε λίγο ράδιο αρβύλα, αλλά υπάρχει η περίπτωση της δέσμευσης ισλανδικών περιουσιακών στοιχείων στο ΗΒ πρόπερσι, μόνο που αφορούσε κρατική περιουσία της Ισλανδίας (τράπεζες που ήταν μέτοχος το κράτος) και έγινε μέσω του αντιτρομοκρατικού νόμου του ΗΒ. 
Φυσικά στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας το βρίσκω δύσκολο κάτι τέτοιο και λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού Ελλήνων με διπλή υπηκοότητα (μετανάστες κλπ).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Πως ορίζεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση η Ελλάδα και γίνεται διάκριση ανάμεσα στο κράτος και τους πολίτες;
> Ρωτάω γιατί ο πατέρας μιας γνωστής μου που εργάζεται σε τράπεζες έλεγε τις προάλλες ότι για τα χρέη μιας χώρας Α προς μια χώρα Β έχει δικαίωμά η χώρα Β να κατάσχει περιουσιακά στοιχεία πολιτών της χώρας Α που βρίσκονται στη χώρα Β, απλά θεωρείται ανεφάρμοστο μέτρο.
> Όταν το άκουσα μου φάνηκε λίγο ράδιο αρβύλα, αλλά υπάρχει η περίπτωση της δέσμευσης ισλανδικών περιουσιακών στοιχείων στο ΗΒ πρόπερσι, μόνο που αφορούσε κρατική περιουσία της Ισλανδίας (τράπεζες που ήταν μέτοχος το κράτος) και έγινε μέσω του αντιτρομοκρατικού νόμου του ΗΒ.
> Φυσικά στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας το βρίσκω δύσκολο κάτι τέτοιο και λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού Ελλήνων με διπλή υπηκοότητα (μετανάστες κλπ).



Νομίζω ότι εννοεί αυτό που αναφέρεται κι εδώ  από το capital.gr


----------



## Elsa (Jun 6, 2010)

Απόσπασμα από την συνέντευξη του οικονομολόγου Ρίτσαρντ Γουλφ στον Χάρη Κωνσταντινίδη, στα "Ενθέματα"

Ποιος είναι, συγκεκριμένα, ρόλος της Ελλάδας στην εξέλιξη της κρίσης;

_Η Ελλάδα συνέβαινε να έχει μια σημαντική ποσότητα απαιτητού δημόσιου χρέους τον Μάιο. Έτσι ήταν η πρώτη ευρωπαϊκή κυβέρνηση που έπρεπε να αντιμετωπίσει το γεγονός ότι οι δανειστές προτιμούν να παρέχουν δάνεια στις ΗΠΑ για τα κυβερνητικά προγράμματά τους παρά στην ίδια. Οι δανειστές ξαφνικά απαιτούσαν πολύ υψηλότερα επιτόκια από την Ελλάδα. Οι χρηματαγορές βοηθούσαν τις ΗΠΑ και έπλητταν την ίδια.

Ξαφνικά, η Ελλάδα αναγκάστηκε να επιλύσει τα εσωτερικά της προβλήματα: το γεγονός ότι οι πολιτικοί εξευμένιζαν εργαζομένους και εργοδότες με παροχές χωρίς αύξηση στη φορολογία τους. Η Ελλάδα –όπως όλες οι καπιταλιστικές οικονομίες– «έλυνε» τις ταξικές αντιφάσεις δανειζόμενη αντί να φορολογεί ή να περικόπτει τις δαπάνες. Έτσι, ανέβαλλε τη σύγκρουση σχετικά με το ποια τάξη θα επωμιστεί τους φόρους και θα πληγεί από τις περικοπές των δαπανών. Αυτή η αναβολή λειτουργούσε για χρόνια και θα συνεχιζόταν αν δεν υπήρχε η κρίση του αμερικανικού καπιταλισμού, που ανάγκασε την ελληνική κυβέρνηση και τον ελληνικό λαό να ανακαλύψουν τις πραγματικές συνέπειες της λύσης του δανεισμού. Βασικά, το γεγονός ότι οι ΗΠΑ μπορούν να δανειστούν για να αναβάλλουν τις δικές τους ταξικές συγκρούσεις αναγκάζει την Ελλάδα να αντιμετωπίσει τις δικές της ταξικές αντιθέσεις.

Οι έλληνες καπιταλιστές έχουν κατανοήσει ότι η ταξική πάλη που διαρκώς αναβαλλόταν είναι πλέον εδώ. Απαιτούν λιτότητα για τους εργάτες και την προωθούν ως τη μοναδική λύση, ως την πολιτική που απαιτείται από την Ε.Ε. και την ΕΚΤ, ως την αργοπορημένη τιμωρία για το γεγονός ότι η Ελλάδα ξόδευε «πέρα από τις δυνατότητές της». Μια εναλλακτική θα ήταν η αύξηση των φόρων στις επιχειρήσεις και τους πλούσιους, ταυτόχρονα με τη μείωση όλων των επιδοτήσεων προς αυτούς. Οι έντιμοι οικονομολόγοι πάντα υπενθυμίζουν ότι η ανταγωνιστικότητα των εξαγωγών μιας οικονομίας εξαρτάται από τις τιμές, οι οποίες, με τη σειρά τους, εξαρτώνται όχι μόνο από τους μισθούς των εργατών, αλλά και από τα κέρδη των επιχειρήσεων, τις αποδοχές των μάνατζερ κ.λπ. Οι περικοπές αυτών μπορούν επίσης να μειώσουν τις τιμές των εξαγωγών και να λύσουν διάφορα προβλήματα. Η κυβερνητική υποστήριξη προς νέες οικονομικές δραστηριότητες νέων κοινωνικών ομάδων μπορεί να αποδειχθεί πολύ πιο επιτυχημένη σε σχέση με τις παλιές επιδοτήσεις προς λίγες ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι επίτευξης δημοσιονομικής πειθαρχίας.

Ολόκληρος ο κόσμος παρακολουθεί την έντονη επιστροφή της ταξικής πάλης στην Ελλάδα. Υπάρχει η αίσθηση, και είναι σωστή, πως ό,τι συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα θα συμβεί σε πολλές άλλες χώρες. Ο καπιταλισμός πιθανόν να μετατοπίσει το κόστος της κρίσης στους εργάτες, αλλά είναι επίσης πιθανό οι εργάτες να υπερβούν τον καπιταλισμό. Υπάρχουν επιλογές. Ο ισχυρισμός ότι δεν υπάρχουν επιλογές είναι μια προσπάθεια να εμποδιστεί η εξερεύνηση των επιλογών που ήδη υπάρχουν._


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω ότι εννοεί αυτό που αναφέρεται κι εδώ  από το capital.gr


Πιθανόν, αν και η φράση:
η χώρα που δέχεται το δάνειο το εγγυάται με τις κινητές και ακίνητες αξίες που διαθέτει εντός και εκτός της επικράτειάς της
υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεται στις κρατικές κινητές και ακίνητες αξίες κι όχι στην προσωπική περιουσία των πολιτών της χώρας. 

ΥΓ Στη συνέντευξη του Γουλφ, υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε τα λόγια του στο πρωτότυπο ;


----------



## Costas (Jun 8, 2010)

Αναδιαπραγμάτευση χρέους εντός ΟΝΕ, του Κ. Καλλωνιάτη (από την Αυγή).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2010)

Θα γίνει η Ελλάδα «νεκροταφείο οικονομολόγων»;

Αυτό εδώ τώρα πώς εξηγείται;

Στο 11,6% από 12,1% που ήταν τον αμέσως προηγούμενο μήνα υποχώρησε το ποσοστό ανεργίας το Μάρτιο, όπως προκύπτει από τα στοιχεία που δημοσιοποίησε σήμερα η Ελληνική Στατιστική Αρχή (ΕΛ.ΣΤΑΤ.).​
Εντάξει, έχει και κακές ειδήσεις πιο κάτω το άρθρο (από τη σημερινή Ναυτεμπορική) αλλά τι συνέβη ρε παιδιά μεταξύ Φεβρουαρίου και Μαρτίου και _μειώθηκαν οι εγγεγραμμένοι άνεργοι_; (Είμαι σκόπιμα προσεκτικός και επιφυλακτικός στη διατύπωση, εντάξει;}


----------



## psifio (Jun 10, 2010)

Μπήκανε φαντάροι;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 10, 2010)

psifio said:


> Μπήκανε φαντάροι;



Τραγικό δεν είναι; Τώρα αυξάνουνε τη θητεία για να μασκαρέψουνε την κατάσταση.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> τι συνέβη ρε παιδιά μεταξύ Φεβρουαρίου και Μαρτίου και _μειώθηκαν οι εγγεγραμμένοι άνεργοι_; (Είμαι σκόπιμα προσεκτικός και επιφυλακτικός στη διατύπωση, εντάξει;}



Μήπως πρέπει να το δούμε σε συνδυασμό με την αύξηση της ανεργίας το Μάρτιο του 2009 (αν υπήρχε), οπότε πέρασε ένας χρόνος, κόπηκαν όλα τα επιδόματα, δεν έχει λόγο ο άνεργος να ενημερώνει τον ΟΑΕΔ, τον βγάζουν από τα βιβλία. Αυτό παρεμπιπτόντως είναι ο στάνταρ κύκλος της επίσημης ανεργίας. 

Άλλη ερμηνεία πιο απίθανη; Με το που άρχισε το σώου της κρίσης το Φεβρουάριο έφυγαν άρον άρον οι μετανάστες, όσο υπήρχε ακόμα χρόνος, και έμειναν αδειανές θέσεις από αυτές που παλιότερα περιφρονούσαμε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2010)

Το παρακάτω είναι από το χτεσινό του Στάθη στην «Ε» και, διαβάζοντάς το, απόρησα αν η αλχημεία είναι προϊόν άγνοιας ή ταχυδακτυλουργίας:

Τι κάνει λοιπόν ο Γιωργάκης και οι συν αυτώ Παμπούκηδες και Πριγκιπονικολάκηδες;

Για να «σώσει» την πατρίδα, βουτάει, αρπάζει και υπεξαιρεί τα 2/14 από το υστέρημα του συνταξιούχου.

Αν όμως έπαιρνε τα 2/14 από το περίσσευμα των Τραπεζών (που κατέχουν πλούτο ίσα με 600 δισ. ευρώ) θα εξοικονομούσε, για την πατρίδα πάντα, 86 δισ.! (Στοιχεία της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδας)

Αν αντί να βουτήξει τα 2/14 από το υστέρημα του μισθωτού έπαιρνε τα 2/14 απ' το περίσσευμα των πολυεθνικών (όπως καλή ώρα η Ζήμενς) -και οι οποίες κατέχουν πλούτο ίσα με 700 δισ. θα μάζευε άλλα 100 δισ. ευρώ (τα στοιχεία απ' τον ICAP)

Αν, τέλος, έπαιρνε τα 2/14 απ' το περίσσευμα των 500 δισ. που διακινούνται ετησίως μέσω οφ σορ, θα εξασφάλιζε ακόμα 72 δισ. ευρώ. (Τα στοιχεία απ' τον ΣΔΟΕ)

Με έναν λόγο και με τρεις κινήσεις, η κυβέρνηση, αν ήταν του λαού κι όχι των λαμόγιων, θα μάζευε σε πρώτη δόση 258 δισ. ευρώ, στέλνοντας το δημόσιο χρέος προς εξόφλησιν...

[Τα παραπάνω στοιχεία συγκέντρωσε ο εκλεκτός συνάδελφος, δημοσιογράφος στον «Ριζοσπάστη», κ. Νίκος Μπογιόπουλος]. ​
Δεν ξέρω σε ποιον οφείλεται η αλχημεία (δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το κείμενο του Μπογιόπουλου στον Ριζοσπάστη, εκτός αν πρόκειται γι' αυτό), αλλά τα «2/14 από το υστέρημα του συνταξιούχου» και τα «2/14 από το υστέρημα του μισθωτού» δεν τα παίρνει _άπαξ_ το κράτος, τα παίρνει μονίμως πλέον, σαν να τα παίρνει κάθε χρόνο (ενώ αν έπαιρνε κάθε χρόνο τα 2/14 από το ενεργητικό των τραπεζών, σε 7 χρόνια οι τράπεζες δεν θα είχαν ενεργητικό). Δηλαδή η κυβέρνηση (ή το ΔΝΤ) δεν επιδιώκει απλώς να κλείσει μια τρύπα, αλλά να κλείσει μια τρύπα που ανοίγει κάθε χρόνο. Περιορίζει με τις περικοπές μισθών και συντάξεων το έλλειμμα που έχει και θα έχει κάθε χρόνο αν δεν μπορέσει να αυξήσει τα ετήσια έσοδα.

Δεν εννοώ ότι πρέπει να αφήσει η κυβέρνηση άθικτο το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο. Αλλά με τέτοιες οικονομικές αναλύσεις γεμίζουμε απλώς τα κεφάλια αφελών αναγνωστών.


----------



## anef (Jun 12, 2010)

Nickel, το κείμενο του δημοσιογράφου δεν το βρήκες γιατί δεν ήταν γραπτό, ήταν κάτι που είπε στην εκπομπή του Πρετεντέρη. Όταν έλεγε το «περίσσευμα» πάντα το τόνιζε, π.χ. «όχι από το υστέρημα, από το περίσσευμα» ή κάτι τέτοιο. Τα νούμερα φυσικά μπορεί να μη βγαίνουν έτσι όπως τα λες, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να εννοεί πως η κυβέρνηση θα έπρεπε αντί να πάει στο ΔΝΤ για την τωρινή κατάσταση, να πάρει άπαξ αυτά τα χρήματα και κατόπιν π.χ. να προχωρήσει σε στάση πληρωμής του χρέους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2010)

Τα ίδια νούμερα (για τις πρώτες δύο περιπτώσεις) αναφέρει ο Μπογιόπουλος στη σελίδα του Ριζοσπάστη. Αντιγράφω:

Το ενεργητικό των τραπεζών αυξήθηκε κατά 300 δισ. την τελευταία 5ετία –όσο δηλαδή και το δημόσιο χρέος της Ελλάδας (!)– και καταγράφηκε για το 2009 στα 580 δισ. ευρώ. Χρήματα που θα μπορούσαν να καλύψουν κατά 116 φορές (!) την προχτεσινή αφαίμαξη που υπέστη ο λαός.

Το ενεργητικό των μεγαλύτερων επιχειρήσεων στη χώρα έχει φτάσει στα 700 δισ. ευρώ για το 2009. Πακτωλός που θα μπορούσε να αποτρέψει κατά 145 φορές (!) την κλοπή του ιδρώτα των εργαζομένων.​
Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις η λέξη είναι «ενεργητικό». Δεν είναι «περίσσευμα», ούτε καν «πλεόνασμα». Σε σχέση με το τρίτο νούμερο, αυτό που διαβάζω αλλού είναι ότι οι υπεράκτιες έχουν ετήσιο _τζίρο_ 500 δισ. ευρώ. Τζίρο είναι πιθανό να κάνεις και να έχεις χασούρα στο τέλος. Ούτε κέρδη ούτε «περίσσευμα».

Μπορεί να στήσει κανείς επιχείρημα που να λέει ότι, αντί να μειώσεις τους μισθούς και τις συντάξεις, πάρε τα λεφτά αυτά που θα σου λείπουν στο τέλος κάθε χρόνου από τα _ετήσια_ κέρδη των επιχειρήσεων και των μεγάλων εισοδημάτων. (Αν βάλεις κάτω τα νούμερα και βγαίνουν.) Το να μπερδεύεις όμως μήλα με πορτοκάλια είναι απλώς για τη δημιουργία εντυπώσεων. Και απλώς αναρωτήθηκα, όπως και για τα «λερναία» της γλώσσας, αν πρόκειται για άγνοια ή για εσκεμμένο _legerdemain_.

(Όλο ξεχνάω να δω τον Πρετεντέρη. Χάνω;)


----------



## anef (Jun 12, 2010)

Δεν κάθισα να αναλύσω τα νούμερα, για μένα είναι πάντως αυτονόητο ότι εφόσον η φορολογία των επιχειρήσεων πέφτει εδώ και δύο-τρεις δεκαετίες σταθερά, σίγουρα έχουν χαθεί πάρα πολλά χρήματα από εκεί που πραγματικά υπήρχε και υπάρχει πλούτος, όχι στην Ελλάδα μόνο, παγκοσμίως. Αυτό έλεγε π.χ. ένα άρθρο που νομίζω πως είχες αναβάσει εσύ παλιότερα, του Δελαστίκ. Τώρα, αν τα συγκεκριμένα νούμερα αναφέρονται στο ενεργητικό και αν όντως το ενεργητικό αυξήθηκε τα τελευταία χρόνια κατά 300 δισ., αυτό σημαίνει από μόνο του κάτι, ή λάθος καταλαβαίνω; 

Τον Πρετεντέρη τον βλέπω σπάνια, τις περισσότερες φορές με κουράζουν οι φωνές και οι ανούσιες συζητήσεις που γίνονται μόνο για τηλεθέαση.


----------



## efi (Jun 12, 2010)

Το έχουν σκεφτεί κι άλλοι αυτό: Robin Hood Tax. Δεν είναι μεγαλοφυές μες στην αφέλειά του;


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2010)

anef said:


> Τώρα, αν τα συγκεκριμένα νούμερα αναφέρονται στο ενεργητικό και αν όντως το ενεργητικό αυξήθηκε τα τελευταία χρόνια κατά 300 δισ., αυτό σημαίνει από μόνο του κάτι, ή λάθος καταλαβαίνω;



Πολλά σημαίνει, αλλά αυτά δεν οδηγούν στις λύσεις 2/14. Κοίτα, με τα παραμύθια κάποιων αριστερών εξοργίζομαι και θα περίμενα να εξοργίζεσαι κι εσύ. Θέλουμε ή δεν θέλουμε μια πιο υπεύθυνη αριστερά; Αυτά είναι τσαρλατανισμοί! Preaching to the converted, ενώ όσοι καταλαβαίνουν δυο πράγματα, απλώς γελάνε.



efi said:


> Το έχουν σκεφτεί κι άλλοι αυτό: Robin Hood Tax. Δεν είναι μεγαλοφυές μες στην αφέλειά του;


Σταγόνα στον ωκεανό, κι αυτός και ο φόρος του Τόμπιν. Και όμως πόση αντίδραση. Από την άλλη, χρειάζονται διαρθρωτικές λύσεις σε διεθνές επίπεδο, όχι ελεημοσύνες.


----------



## anef (Jun 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πολλά σημαίνει, αλλά αυτά δεν οδηγούν στις λύσεις 2/14. Κοίτα, με τα παραμύθια κάποιων αριστερών εξοργίζομαι και θα περίμενα να εξοργίζεσαι κι εσύ. Θέλουμε ή δεν θέλουμε μια πιο υπεύθυνη αριστερά;



Κι εγώ δεν ξέρω με τι να πρωτοεξοργιστώ, nickel, περίμενε λιγάκι. :)
Ναι, από το ΚΚΕ συγκεκριμένα, επειδή ακριβώς είναι η μεγαλύτερη δύναμη στην αριστερά, θα περίμενα υπεύθυνη στάση, πολύ συγκεκριμένες λύσεις, και ενωτική διάθεση. Αυτά τα νούμερα τα βλέπω περισσότερο σαν κίνηση εντυπωσιασμού από πλευράς Μπογιόπουλου: δεν νομίζω πως τα παρουσιάζει σαν σοβαρή λύση, μάλλον τις τάξεις μεγέθους θέλει να δείξει.


----------



## anef (Jun 13, 2010)

Πήγα να συμπληρώσω, αλλά έληξε το μισάωρό μου!
Θα συμπλήρωνα, nickel, ότι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην αριστερά δεν είναι τόσο τα νούμερα του όποιου Μπογιόπουλου, αλλά μάλλον αυτό (με αφορμή την αποχώρηση των ανανεωτικών από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ): 
_Αυτό που περιμένει ο κόσμος της αριστεράς να δει από τους πολιτικούς του είναι πολιτική, μεγάλη πολιτική, όσο μεγάλη είναι και η κρίση. Και αυτό είναι το ένα πράγμα που δεν βλέπει._
Αυτό να δεις πόσο με εξοργίζει :) Εσύ όμως γιατί εξοργίζεσαι; Τι προσδοκίες έχεις, μ' άλλα λόγια, από την αριστερά;


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 13, 2010)

anef said:


> Εσύ όμως γιατί εξοργίζεσαι; Τι προσδοκίες έχεις, μ' άλλα λόγια, από την αριστερά;



Anef, να χωθώ κι εγώ λιγάκι στη συζήτηση;

Από την αριστερά προσδοκώ να κάνει αυτό που θα πρέπει να κάνουν όλα τα κόμματα, δηλαδή να προσφέρει ιδέες και προτάσεις, εφικτές προτάσεις, μπας και διορθώσουμε κάποτε αυτόν τον τόπο. Ο ακτιβισμός και η διαμαρτυρία έχουν τη θέση τους, αλλά δεν αρκούν για να πάμε μπροστά.

Η αριστερά εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια έχει στην κοινωνία μεγαλύτερη επιρροή από τα δημοσκοπικά ποσοστά και την κοινοβουλευτική της δύναμη. Επομένως, πρέπει να έχει και την αντίστοιχη ευθύνη να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτή τη δύναμη. Όταν το ΚΚΕ ασχολείται με τον εξωραϊσμό του Στάλιν, όταν στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ υπάρχει χώρος για τον Ρινάλντι αλλά όχι για τον αείμνηστο Παπαγιαννάκη, αυτά μας αφορούν γιατί ίσως θα νιώσουμε τις συνέπειες αυτής της αυτοκαταστροφικής πορείας, τόσο στα μεγάλα, όσο και στα μικρά και καθημερινά της χώρας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2010)

*Στο σκαμνί οι οίκοι αξιολόγησης*

_ΠΥΡ ΟΜΑΔΟΝ ΜΕ ΑΓΩΓΕΣ ΜΙΚΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΤΩΝ ΣΕ ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΗΠΑ - ΘΕΜΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ Η ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΗ ΤΩΝ ΤΡΙΩΝ «ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝ», ΠΑΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΝΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ

ΒΡΟΧΗ πέφτουν οι αγωγές κατά των τριών κορυφαίων οίκων αξιολόγησης από επενδυτές που βασίστηκαν στις υψηλές τους αξιολογήσεις και... φαλήρισαν. Τελευταίο παράδειγμα αυτήν την εβδομάδα η αγωγή μικροεπενδυτή κατά της Standard & Poor's στη Γερμανία.Στηριζόμενος στις υψηλές βαθμολογίες του οίκου τοποθέτησε 30.000 ευρώ σε επενδυτικά προϊόντα της Lehman Brothers, ένα μήνα πριν αυτή καταρρεύσει, τον Αύγουστο το 2008. Δεκάδες ακόμη αγωγές αναμένεται να κατατεθούν εναντίον των S&Ρ, Moody's και Fitch στο επόμενο 15νθήμερο από γερμανούς επενδυτές που αγόρασαν χρεόγραφα της Lehman και έχασαν τα λεφτά τους._ 

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2010)

anef said:


> Τι προσδοκίες έχεις, μ' άλλα λόγια, από την αριστερά;



Επισήμανα τη λαθροχειρία ενός δημοσιογράφου και ο εκνευρισμός ήταν μικρός και παροδικός, όσο με εκνευρίζουν και τα λερναία για τη γλώσσα. Δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο να κάνω ιεράρχηση των πραγμάτων που με εκνευρίζουν στη ζωή. Μου είναι πάντως εξαιρετικά στενάχωρο που αυτή τη στιγμή που η κυβέρνηση προσπαθεί να δώσει λύσεις και δείχνει να είναι ζαλισμένη σαν κοτόπουλο (το επιεικέστερο που μπορώ να πω τώρα), στην αριστερά δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω (με εξαίρεση λίγους αρθρογράφους) μια συγκροτημένη πρόταση εξόδου από την κρίση ή έστω αρκετές καλές μικρές ιδέες. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα την περίμενα (την πρόταση και την υλοποίησή της) από την κυβέρνηση, μια κι αυτή έχει το μαχαίρι. 

Να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα: Η αριστερά θα έπρεπε να _υποχρεώνει_ τον πρωθυπουργό να κάνουν κοινές συσκέψεις οι αρχηγοί των κομμάτων μία φορά την εβδομάδα, για να βρουν κοινή λύση στο πρόβλημα. Γιατί είμαστε μία χώρα, όχι τόσες χώρες όσα τα κόμματα. (Και μη μου πείτε σ’ αυτό το σημείο για την πάλη των τάξεων, γιατί πάει θα το σπάσω το πληκτρολόγιο.) Αντί γι’ αυτό ξέρουμε πόση συνεννόηση επιδιώξανε. Μην πάνε και τους λερώσει ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός…

Η κατάσταση απαιτεί να υπερβούμε όλοι τους εαυτούς μας, και τα κόμματα δυο φορές τον δικό τους εαυτό. Ας πούμε σαν παράδειγμα των οργανωμένων προς την ανοργάνωτη κοινωνία. Κοιτάξτε γύρω σας και δείξτε μου με το δάχτυλο ένα φωτεινό παράδειγμα, ένα μόνο!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 14, 2010)

Τι σας έλεγα; Όχι μόνο εφαρμόστηκε στο γραφείο γενικά η εβδομάδα 4 ημερών, με μείωση μισθού 20%, αλλά για κάποιους συναδέλφους θα ισχύσει εβδομάδα 3 ημερών, με μείωση μισθού 40%! Υποτίθεται βέβαια οτι είναι προσωρινό, για κάποιους μήνες μόνο, αλλά...


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Τι σας έλεγα; Όχι μόνο εφαρμόστηκε στο γραφείο γενικά η εβδομάδα 4 ημερών, με μείωση μισθού 20%, αλλά για κάποιους συναδέλφους θα ισχύσει εβδομάδα 3 ημερών, με μείωση μισθού 40%! Υποτίθεται βέβαια οτι είναι προσωρινό, για κάποιους μήνες μόνο, αλλά...



Ε, ναι, μετά από μερικούς μήνες θα πάψει να είναι προσωρινό και θα γίνει κανονική απόλυση. 

Σε έναν γνωστό μου κάνανε μείωση ωραρίου 40% και μείωση μισθού 50%. Τον ρώτησα γιατί το δέχτηκε, αλλά δεν το είχε σκεφτεί γιατί του το είχαν σερβίρει σαν πολύ θετική εξέλιξη  Βλ. Ντουνσμπερυ.


----------



## anef (Jun 15, 2010)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> Anef, να χωθώ κι εγώ λιγάκι στη συζήτηση;



Εννοείται! 


FunkSoulBrother said:


> Από την αριστερά προσδοκώ να κάνει αυτό που θα πρέπει να κάνουν όλα τα κόμματα, δηλαδή να προσφέρει ιδέες και προτάσεις, εφικτές προτάσεις, μπας και διορθώσουμε κάποτε αυτόν τον τόπο. Ο ακτιβισμός και η διαμαρτυρία έχουν τη θέση τους, αλλά δεν αρκούν για να πάμε μπροστά.



Χωρίς να υποστηρίζω πως οι προτάσεις που κάνει είναι προτάσεις που εμπνέουν γενικότερα τον κόσμο σήμερα, είναι ωστόσο προτάσεις που κρίνονται πάντα εκ των προτέρων «ανέφικτες». Π.χ. είναι «εφικτό» να ζει κανείς με σύνταξη των 500 ευρώ; Είναι «ανέφικτο» για μια κοινωνία να προσφέρει σε όλους δουλειά; Κι όμως, αυτό σήμερα κρίνεται ανέφικτο, σε μια στιγμή π.χ. που το μνημόνιο αναφέρει με λεπτομέρειες το πώς θα πληρώσουμε τους πιστωτές μας αλλά δεν λέει κουβέντα για την ανεργία. Ποιος κρίνει λοιπόν τι είναι εφικτό και τι ανέφικτο; Για τη διαμαρτυρία και τον ακτιβισμό δεν θα διαφωνήσω: τα θεωρώ αναγκαία αλλά όχι τα μόνα που πρέπει να γίνονται.


FunkSoulBrother said:


> Η αριστερά εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια έχει στην κοινωνία μεγαλύτερη επιρροή από τα δημοσκοπικά ποσοστά και την κοινοβουλευτική της δύναμη. Επομένως, πρέπει να έχει και την αντίστοιχη ευθύνη να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτή τη δύναμη. Όταν το ΚΚΕ ασχολείται με τον εξωραϊσμό του Στάλιν, όταν στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ υπάρχει χώρος για τον Ρινάλντι αλλά όχι για τον αείμνηστο Παπαγιαννάκη, αυτά μας αφορούν γιατί ίσως θα νιώσουμε τις συνέπειες αυτής της αυτοκαταστροφικής πορείας, τόσο στα μεγάλα, όσο και στα μικρά και καθημερινά της χώρας.



Στο πρώτο συμφωνώ απόλυτα, έχει ευθύνη. Για τα επόμενα, θα δείξει ο χρόνος αν όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα θα ξεπεραστούν ή όχι. Οι καιροί είναι τέτοιοι που δεν υπάρχει νομίζω η πολυτέλεια να μην ξεπεραστούν.

@Nickel: δεν θέλω να πάθει κακό το πληκτρολόγιό σου, οπότε δεν προχωράω (ψέματα λέω: έχω πολλή δουλειά και κάνει πολλή ζέστη, γι' αυτό δεν απαντάω :)) 
@Elsa: καλό κουράγιο!


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2010)

Οι Γερμανοί ράβονται με σπάγγο. (ΝΥΤ) Να τους εξαγάγουμε σπάγγο; :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2010)

Ή μήπως να τον κρατήσουμε για τα ράμματα που έχουμε για τη γούνα τους; ;)


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2010)

Πρόταση για το ΕΣΥ: Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε η Ρουάντα. (από ΝΥΤ) :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2010)

SBE said:


> Σε έναν γνωστό μου κάνανε μείωση ωραρίου 40% και μείωση μισθού 50%. Τον ρώτησα γιατί το δέχτηκε, αλλά δεν το είχε σκεφτεί γιατί του το είχαν σερβίρει σαν πολύ θετική εξέλιξη  Βλ. Ντουνσμπερυ.



Πολύ μεγάλο ταλέντο στο σερβίρισμα πρέπει να έχει ο εργοδότης του...  
Εμείς εδώ δεν ενθουσιαστήκαμε τόσο.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2010)

Για όποιον θέλει να ενημερώνεται για τις προτάσεις της αριστεράς για την κρίση, το ιστολόγιο http://youpayyourcrisis.blogspot.com/ μαζεύει τα περισσότερα από όσα λέγονται ή γίνονται σε μια... συσκευασία. Εκεί, βρήκα και αυτό:


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2010)

Πώς γίνεται και πάντα επιβεβαιώνονται τα χειρότερα σενάρια; 




(από την "Ε")


----------



## Elsa (Jun 20, 2010)

Όλες οι ομιλίες της προχτεσινής εκδήλωσης υπάρχουν αναρτημένες και μπορείτε να τις δείτε εδώ:
http://www.thepressproject.gr/
και εδώ:
http://www.nomoneynodebt.gr/details.php?id=4

Στο μεταξύ, δεν ξέρω αν έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι τις 2 σελίδες του μνημονίου που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει στο διαδίκτυο και στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι πρόκειται για μαύρο χιούμορ αλλά δυστυχώς, είναι αλήθεια:









(από το ιστολόγιο http://sxoliastesxwrissynora.wordpress.com)

Ακούστε πάνω στο θέμα της κατάπτυστης αυτής σύμβασης, την ομιλία του Καζάκη, έχει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2010)

Φοβάμαι ότι ένα μεγάλο, καθοριστικό ίσως, εμπόδιο στην προσπάθεια να σώσουμε την κατάσταση θα είναι *το αλαλούμ*. Θα χαρακτηρίζει, πρώτα και κύρια, ενέργειες της κυβέρνησης, που έχει τη μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη να προχωρήσει με ταχύτητα και χειρουργική ακρίβεια συνάμα, αλλά δίνει την εντύπωση ότι θα τον σφάξει τον ασθενή ή θα του αφήσει πληγή που δεν θα κλείνει με τίποτα. Θα χαρακτηρίζει τις διεκδικήσεις των διαφόρων ομάδων συμφερόντων. Θα χαρακτηρίζει τον δημόσιο λόγο, π.χ. αυτά που ακούμε ή διαβάζουμε στα ΜΜΕ (την Πέμπτη, νομίζω, ο Πρετεντέρης στο Mega σε έκανε να αναρωτιέσαι αν έχει ατζέντα ή πρέπει να παρακολουθήσει επειγόντως σεμινάριο απλών μαθημάτων οικονομίας και δημοσιογραφίας μαζί — δεν εκθέτουν στο μίτινγκ που προηγείται αυτά που θα πουν; δεν του επισημαίνει ο Τσίμας ότι κινδυνεύουν τα μαλλιά των θεατών; ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε κάποιος να κάνει τον κακό και ανόητο βασανιστή;). Και βέβαια το αλαλούμ θα χαρακτηρίζει και τον δημόσιο λόγο στα ταπεινότερα επίπεδα: στα μπλογκ και στα φόρουμ, στις κομματικές οργανώσεις, στα καφενεία, στα ταξί. Όλα μαζί θα δημιουργούν ένα *κλίμα πλήρους ασυνεννοησίας*.

Άκουσα όλες τις ομιλίες της παραπάνω εκδήλωσης πλην μιας και αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο η συγκεκριμένη κίνηση έχει την απήχηση που έχει επειδή προβάλλει ένα εύπεπτο σύνθημα: «Παύση πληρωμών». Γιατί κατά τ’ άλλα κηρύσσουν, όπως άλλωστε και τα κόμματά τους (ΝΑΡ, ΣΕΚ), την επανάσταση αύριο. Αν κάνουμε μια σειρά από δυσοίωνες υποθέσεις για το αύριο, μια απ’ αυτές πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει και τον λαϊκό ξεσηκωμό και την επικράτηση κάποιου λαϊκού μετώπου που δεν αποκλείεται να εφαρμόσει το πρόγραμμα αυτής της Πρωτοβουλίας. Αν δεν προηγηθεί ανατροπή του καθεστώτος, δεν προβλέπεται να εφαρμοστούν οι προτάσεις τους από μια αστική κυβέρνηση.

Όμως, αν κρίνει κανείς από την πρώτη ομιλία, του Λαπαβίτσα:
(α) δεν θα έχουμε ακριβώς «παύση πληρωμών», αλλά επαναδιαπραγμάτευση του χρέους (που θα το κόψουμε στη μέση, αν και δεν αποσαφήνισε αν αυτό το μισό θα οριστεί σε ευρώ ή σε νέες δραχμές, έχει σημασία).
(β) απέδωσε την κρίση κατεξοχήν στη διαφορά ανταγωνιστικότητας. Ξέρουμε ότι η λιστα των αιτίων για την ελληνική κρίση έχει ένα κατεβατό ολόκληρο από ιδιαιτερότητες, αλλά ας πούμε ότι δεν κάνουμε τίποτα για να διορθώσουμε τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα και κοιτάμε πρώτα απ' όλα την ανταγωνιστικότητα σε επίπεδο μισθών. Τι κατάλαβα από τον Λαπαβίτσα:
(γ) Εφόσον τα μέτρα λιτότητας υιοθετούνται απ’ όλες τις χώρες της Ευρώπης, η συμπίεση των μισθών στην Ελλάδα δεν θα βελτιώσει τη σχέση της ανταγωνιστικότητας. Πρέπει να βγούμε από το ευρώ και να πάμε σε νέες δραχμές. Αν είχες στην τράπεζα 100.000 ευρώ (και περίμενες αυτή την επανάσταση για να σου τις κάνουν νέες δραχμές), αυτά θα γίνουν 100.000 νέες δραχμές και ο μισθός σου (αυτό δεν το είπαν, αν θυμάμαι καλά, το λέω εγώ) θα είναι από 1.500 ευρώ 1.500 νέες δραχμές. Η σχέση της νέας δραχμής με το ευρώ και τα άλλα νομίσματα θα κυμανθεί ελεύθερα στις αγορές και εκεί που θα κάτσει θα είμαστε πιο ανταγωνιστικοί.

Ερωτήσεις έγιναν από το κοινό;
Διότι, αν δεν αντιμετωπίσεις το ελληνικό πρόβλημα των ελλειμμάτων και του ανταγωνισμού με όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα που έχει η φαρέτρα της οικονομικής επιστήμης, αλλά βάλεις στο κέντρο της προοπτικής σου την υποτίμηση του (νέου) νομίσματός σου, ιδίως μέσα στο πλαίσιο ανατροπών που προβλέπει το σενάριο του Λαπαβίτσα, *θα βλέπουμε την αγοραστική μας δύναμη με το μικροσκόπιο*. Πράγμα που είναι πιθανό να συμβεί έτσι κι αλλιώς αν συνεχιστεί το αλαλούμ.

Δεν είναι εύκολη αυτή η κρίση και πολλοί οικονομολόγοι θα ήθελαν να σκίσουν τα πτυχία τους, τόσο αδύναμοι νιώθουν μπροστά στην πολλαπλότητα των προβλημάτων. Οι συγκεκριμένοι οικονομολόγοι έχουν το πρόβλημα ότι νοθεύουν τα όποια μαθηματικά της οικονομικής με μαρξιστικές ονειρώξεις. Προς το παρόν, ας τα απαλλάξουμε από τον παραλογισμό της απληστίας και, στη χώρα μας, από το βάρος ηλιθιοτήτων επί ηλιθιοτήτων πολλών δεκαετιών. Ας μην πρέπει να βάλουμε στη μέση και το πώς θα κάνουμε μια καλή επανάσταση.

ΥΓ. Σε σχέση με το μνημόνιο: δηλαδή, αν γίνει η επανάσταση, με τέτοιο μνημόνιο, να προβλέπουμε φρεγάτες και αποκλεισμό; Έχουν κάνει πρόβλεψη γι’ αυτό οι σύντροφοι; Γιατί η Ελλαδίτσα δεν είναι Ρωσία.


----------



## anef (Jun 20, 2010)

Ήθελα, nickel, να σχολιάσω πολλά απ' όσα λες, αλλά τελικά θα μείνω ουσιαστικά μόνο στην πρώτη πρόταση, γιατί την ακούω ξανά και ξανά και επανέρχεται με τη μία ή την άλλη μορφή, ειδικά όταν εγκαλείται η αριστερά (ή όχι μόνο, ίσως) και αφορά την _ασυνεννοησία_, όπως τη λες. Είναι ασυνεννοησία, όμως; Για παράδειγμα, η διαιτησία που προβλεπόταν ανάμεσα σε εργοδότες και εργαζόμενους (έστω και με τις γνωστές συνδικαλιστικές ηγεσίες) γινόταν γιατί οι δύο πλευρές είχαν κάποιο πρόβλημα συνεννόησης και επικοινωνίας ή μήπως γιατί πολύ απλά εξέφραζαν διαφορετικά συμφέροντα; Τον Παπανδρέου λίγες μέρες πριν, στη Βιέννη, τον χειροκροτούσαν οι τραπεζίτες της Ευρώπης. Το ότι οι εργαζόμενοι δεν είναι το ίδιο θερμοί στις εκδηλώσεις τους είναι ζήτημα _συνεννόησης _ή είναι γιατί η εφαρμοζόμενη πολιτική πολύ απλά δεν τους συμφέρει; Μόνο που υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά ανάμεσα στα συμφέροντα: το συμφέρον των τραπεζιτών είναι τα υπερκέρδη, ενώ το συμφέρον των εργαζόμενων είναι η επιβίωση, εδώ που φτάσαμε. Ποιο είναι τελικά αυτό το περίφημο «εμείς» στην πρώτη πρότασή σου; Ποιοι είμαστε «εμείς» που προσπαθούμε να σώσουμε την κατάσταση; Ποιο είναι αυτό το περίφημο υποκείμενο; Ο Λοβέρδος (παρέμβαση στον ΣΚΑΪ) δεν έχει καμιά αμφιβολία: το «εμείς» αυτό, έτσι όπως αυτή τη στιγμή «σώζουμε την κατάσταση», είναι οι δανειστές μας:

Δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή από τη μείωση των αποζημιώσεων και την αύξηση του ορίου απολύσεων. *Το πιστεύω των πολιτικών και των κοινωνικών δυνάμεων δεν θεωρεί ότι είναι αποδοτική για την ανταγωνιστικότητα η μείωση του κόστους εργασίας, αλλά το πιστεύουν οι δανειστές*.

Ναι, αλλά στη δημοκρατία υποτίθεται οι πολιτικοί ψηφίζονται για να κάνουν αυτό που θέλει ο κόσμος, όχι αυτό που θέλουν οι δανειστές, οι αγορές ή οι τραπεζίτες. Δημοκρατία επίσης δεν είναι να περνάς έναν νόμο στη βουλή (αυτόν που εφαρμόζει το περίφημο μνημόνιο), ο οποίος θα συμπληρωθεί από περίπου 100 (εκατό) προεδρικά διατάγματα (κάτι που δεν έχει ξαναγίνει στα χρονικά). Όταν επισημάνθηκε σε μια εκπομπή αυτό, ο Λοβέρδος μας κάλεσε να μην ανησυχούμε γιατί τα 50 τα είχε ήδη έτοιμα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Είναι σαφές ότι για την ασυνεννοησία δεν εγκάλεσα αποκλειστικά την αριστερά (για την αριστερά είχα πει προχτές ότι θα ’πρεπε να σέρνει τον πρωθυπουργό σε συσκέψεις μια φορά την εβδομάδα· άλλο αυτό) και για τα λανθασμένα μηνύματα που εκπέμπονται φταίει κατεξοχήν η κυβέρνηση. Αυτή πρέπει να «πουλήσει» ένα πρόγραμμα που θα κάνει σαφές urbi et orbi (40 χρόνια περιμένω να το γράψω κάπου αυτό) ότι μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε σε ένα παραγωγικό αύριο που θα έχει χώρο και για πολυμετοχικές τράπεζες και για μαγαζάρες και για μαγαζάκια και για γιατρούς σε ένα πιο λογικό πλέγμα σχέσεων («τίμιο», «δίκαιο», βάλτε δικά σας επίθετα, εγώ προτιμώ πάντα το «λογικό» γιατί το λογικό περιλαμβάνει όλα τα άλλα) που δεν θα θυμίζει σε τίποτα το άθλιο χτες και το αθλιότερο σήμερα. Αν το μοναδικό μήνυμα που περνάει αυτή τη στιγμή η κυβέρνηση είναι απλώς ότι θα ματώσουμε είναι γιατί δεν τους βαραίνει το μυαλό, τι να πω; Ή, αν το λένε και δεν το ακούμε εμείς, θα πρέπει να το ξαναπούν ή να το πουν αλλιώς. Και να το δείξουν.

Το ίδιο πειστική πρέπει να είναι η κυβέρνηση και προς τους δανειστές (μέχρι να φτάσει ο καιρός που θα μπορεί να ζει η χώρα χωρίς δανειστές) και τους επενδυτές. Θα τα πάρετε τα λεφτά σας πίσω γιατί με αυτόν κι αυτόν τον τρόπο θα στήσω μια έξυπνη, λειτουργική, παραγωγική, ισορροπημένη, δίκαιη μηχανή — όχι μια μηχανή που θα σέρνεται και θα στενάζει και μεθαύριο μέσα στην απελπισία της θα τα τινάξει όλα στον αέρα και να δούμε τι θα πάρετε από το Αρκάδι — τα αποκαΐδια.

Βεβαίως, η κυβέρνηση πρέπει να τα σχεδιάσει σωστά και να τα λέει έτσι που να τα καταλαβαίνει και ο Πρετεντέρης και η Παπαρήγα (τα ονόματα, τυχαία). Και όταν δεν τα καταλαβαίνουν, να μη χρειάζεται καν να τους καταγγείλει η κυβέρνηση. Να έχει καταλάβει η κοινωνία.

Χάριν της δικής μας συνεννόησης: Από αριστερή σκοπιά μιλάω. Αριστερό είναι το όραμα που έχω στο κεφάλι μου. Αλλά επειδή από την αριστερά έχω και τις μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις, την αριστερά θα συνεχίσω να βαράω.


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2010)

Διάβασα τα σημεία της σύμβασης, άκουσα και τον Καζάκη, δηλώνω πως δεν είμαι νομικός ούτε οικονομολόγος αλλά απλός μεταφραστής, και ερωτώ ου μην αλλά και σχολιάζω:

Πρώτον (μια και είμαι, ακριβώς, μεταφραστής): το έγκυρο κείμενο ποιο είναι; το αγγλικό ή το ελληνικό; ή και τα δύο; Και: αυτά που διάβασα αποτελούν την επίσημη μετάφραση, αν υπάρχει τέτοια, ή όχι; Το ρωτώ και για το λόγο ότι στο σημείο 14(5), οι αιτιατικές "δικαστική απόφαση ή άλλη διαταγή, κατάσχεση, αναστολή εκτέλεσης δικαστικής απόφασης ή προσωρινή διαταγή" είναι ελαφρώς ασύνταχτες, δεν καταλαβαίνω από πού εξαρτιόνται.

Δεύτερον: "Δανειολήπτης" ποιος είναι; Η Ελληνική Δημοκρατία; το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο; Και ποια τα περιουσιακά του στοιχεία;

Είπε ο Καζάκης ότι κινδυνεύουν και τα ιδιωτικά περιουσιακά στοιχεία και το εθνικό έδαφος. Πώς όμως προκύπτει ότι αυτά αποτελούν "περιουσιακά στοιχεία" του Δανειολήπτη; Η Σύμβαση λέει ότι "τα περιουσιακά του στοιχεία δεν έχουν ασυλία λόγω εθνικής κυριαρχίας". Είναι αυτό το ίδιο μ' εκείνο που λέει ο Καζάκης; Επίσης, η Σύμβαση λέει "στο βαθμό που δεν το απαγορεύει αναγκαστικός νόμος".

Μίλησε για πρωτοφανή, στα μεταπολεμικά τουλάχιστον χρόνια, σύμβαση. Όπως έφερε του κόσμου τα ιστορικά παραδείγματα για τα χρέη διαφόρων χωρών, έτσι έπρεπε να αναφέρει και κάποιες άλλες συμβάσεις, για σύγκριση, και όχι να μας διαβεβαιώνει μόνο ότι λόγω επαγγελματικής πείρας ισχύει ο λόγος του. Θα μπορούσε ας πούμε να μας μιλήσει για τη σύμβαση που έχουν υπογράψει με το ΔΝΤ διάφορες χώρες, τι προέβλεπαν και τι προβλέπουν.

Αυτά για το σημείο 14(5) της σύμβασης.

Πάω τώρα στο σημείο 5. Νιώθω πως εδώ υπάρχει μεν ίσως πρόβλημα αδιαφάνειας, αλλά θα ήθελα τον αντίλογο (της κυβέρνησης) για να κρίνω, γιατί υπάρχει και η εξής λογική του δανειστή: _αν είναι να περιμένω εγώ να καταθέσεις τη σύμβαση βάσει της οποίας θα σου δώσω τα λεφτά μου στις διάφορες αρχές που προβλέπονται ή που θα σκαρφιστείς εσύ ώστε να αποχτήσει η σύμβαση εγκυρότητα, τότε σημαίνει ότι μου την έχεις στημένη για να σου δώσω εγώ πρώτα τα λεφτά μου και μετά εσύ ν' αρχίσεις να μου λες ότι δεν είναι έγκυρη γιατί τούτο και γιατί εκείνο, γραφειοκρατική διαδικασία που θα την ελέγχεις αποκλειστικά εσύ_.
Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ, αν εγώ δάνειζα λεφτά, πώς θα ήθελα να κατοχυρώσω την οφειλή του δανειολήπτη και άρα τις απαιτήσεις μου ενάντια σε κάθε είδους τερτίπια του, ώστε να μη γίνουν δανεικά κι αγύριστα.

Σημείο 9: Όταν το δάνειο είναι διακρατικό, δεν είναι άραγε λογικό να ορίζεται ως αρμόδιο δίκαιο το του δανειστή; Τώρα, γιατί επιλέξανε το αγγλικό δίκαιο και όχι το γερμανικό ή το γαλλικό ή κάποιο άλλο, δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά δεν είναι λογικό ότι δεν μπορούσε να είναι το ελληνικό; Και η τελευταία εταιρεία, στα εγχειρίδια των προϊόντων της γράφει ότι "για οποιαδήποτε διαφορά αρμόδια δικαστήρια είναι τα δικαστήρια της χώρας/έδρας της εταιρείας". _Αν βέβαια υπήρχαν Ενωμένες Πολιτείες της Ευρώπης, τότε ίσως να ίσχυε το Ομοσπονδιακό Ευρωπαϊκό Δίκαιο._ ;)

Σημείο 10: Δεχόμαστε το Δικαστήριο της Χάγης για τα ελληνοτουρκικά, και δεν θα δεχόμασταν την αρμοδιότητα του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου;

Σημείο 11: τα ίδια με το σημείο 14(5)


Περαιτέρω, για την ομιλία του Καζάκη:

Δεν βλέπω τίποτα το περίεργο στο ότι διεκδικούν οι δανειστές τα λεφτά τους για τη φούσκα του Μισσισιππή, "του 17ου αιώνα" (λάθος του Καζάκη· η φούσκα αυτή είναι του 1720, άρα του 18ου αιώνα). Μακάρι να μπορούσαν και οι εργαζόμενοι ή όποιοι άλλοι να διεκδικούν τις αποζημιώσεις και τα χρήματά τους από τους οφειλέτες τους και μετά τη (συχνά πλασματική) χρεωκοπία τους (βλ. π.χ. Ρικομέξ), και όχι να μένουν με τον...λούτσο στο χέρι. Μακάρι και οι χαμένοι της φούσκας του Χρηματιστηρίου του 1999-2000 να μπορέσουν να διεκδικήσουν τα χρήματά τους ως τον αιώνα τον άπαντα. Κακό είναι;

Μίλησε για τους δανειστές της Τσαρικής Ρωσίας, που επανενεργοποιήθηκαν μετά την ανασύσταση της μη Σοβιετικής Ρωσίας το 1991. Κι αυτό λογικό μου φαίνεται. Όποιος έχει χάσει λεφτά, κάνει τα πάντα για να τα πάρει πίσω. Μια ερώτηση: τώρα που η Σοβιετία δεν υπάρχει πια, πώς στο καλό θα διεκδικήσει η Ισπανία το χρυσάφι της Τράπεζάς της, που ταξίδεψε το 1937 στη Μόσχα; Ή μήπως ο Πούτιν αναγνωρίζει και τις οφειλές της Σοβιετίας;

Γενικά, τα δάνεια πρέπει να εξοφλούνται, αυτό λέει η ζωή. Ότι αν είσαι αρκετά μάγκας, αρκετά τσαμπουκάς, αρκετά δυνατός ή αρκετά μεγάλος σαν οφειλέτης ώστε να μετράς πολύ για τους δανειστές σου, τότε μπορείς να παζαρέψεις το δανεισμό σου ή το χρέος σου, ναι. Ότι αν έχεις κάνει κοινωνική επανάσταση κι είσαι πολύ δυνατή χώρα μπορείς και να τους στείλεις όλους στο διάολο, ναι. Αλλά, όπως είπε και ο nickel, αυτά δεν ισχύουν για την Ελλάδα, η οποία ανέκαθεν εκλιπαρούσε για δάνεια και για όπλα, από το 1824 κιόλας (μια και του Καζάκη του αρέσει η ιστορία), και η οποία είναι ένας βιομηχανικός νάνος. Επίσης, το ότι η Σοβιετία "έκοψε τον ομφάλιο λώρο με τα κερατιάτικα του Τσάρου" έχει και την άλλη του πλευρά: το όλο νομισματικό σύστημα της Σοβιετικής σφαίρας ήταν στην ουσία μη ανταλλάξιμο με το δυτικό. Το πού κατέληξε δε η σοβιετική οικονομική σφαίρα, την εποχή που ο οικονομολόγος-αναλυτής κ. Καζάκης μάλλον ήταν μέλος του ΚΚΕ, όπως μπορώ να υποθέσω από τη δήλωσή του ότι έπαψε να είναι μέλος του το 1996, είναι γνωστό. Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι για τη χρεωκοπία της σοβιετικής οικονομίας ευθύνονται και πάλι οι ιμπεριαλιστικοί κύκλοι, μολονότι η Σοβιετική Ένωση "έκοψε τον ομφάλιο λώρο" μαζί τους από το 1917 και μολονότι βγήκε νικήτρια τόσο από τον Εμφύλιο όσο και από τον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο...

Ο Καζάκης ζητάει ένα νέο ΕΑΜ, το οποίο "πρώτα θα αποτρέψει την πείνα" και μετά τη σκλαβιά, όπως έκανε το ιστορικό ΕΑΜ με τα λαϊκά συσσίτια. Το αντίστοιχο, σήμερα, των τότε λαϊκών συσσιτίων είναι η μη αναγνώριση του χρέους;

Ο Καζάκης παρουσιάζει το χρέος ως καθαρά υπόθεση των κυρίαρχων τάξεων και λέει ότι όχι μόνο δεν πρέπει να πληρώσουμε (αυτό το θεωρεί αυτονόητο, "για να σωθεί η χώρα και ο λαός") αλλά δεν πρέπει καν να αναγνωρίσουμε το χρέος, διότι θα το πληρώνουμε τους επόμενους 3 αιώνες (αναμφίβολα). Ερωτώ: Ωφελημένοι από την καταχρέωση της χώρας δεν υπήρξαν τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια μεταξύ των λαϊκών τάξεων; Αλλά και από τα παλιά χρέη, που όπως λέει είναι το 1/3 του σημερινού χρέους, δεν ωφελήθηκε κανένα λαϊκό στρώμα στην Ελλάδα; Το ότι είναι παλιά χρέη, συσσωρευμένα κεφάλαια και τόκοι, σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι τα δάνεια δεν είχαν συναφθεί αρχικά για να πληρωθούν μισθοί και συντάξεις; Όλα τα ποσά πήγαν στις τσέπες των καρχαριών; Και όλοι οι καρχαρίες ήταν μπουρζουάδες; Δεν πήγε τίποτα σε επενδύσεις που έδωσαν δουλειά στον κόσμο; Οι κάθε είδους επιδοτήσεις που διαχύθηκαν μέχρι το τελευταίο κουτσοχώρι, ως και το τελευταίο γραφειάκι αυτοαπασχολουμένου, δεν ήταν χρέος; Η Ελλάδα της δεκαετίας του '70 είναι ίδια με την Ελλάδα του 2010 σε επίπεδο υποδομών, π.χ.; Αυτά "δεν τα αναγνωρίζουμε" ως χρέος δικό μας, από τη στιγμή που μια σημαντική μερίδα του πληθυσμού ψήφισε επί δεκαετίες αυτό το σάπιο σύστημα, και ευχαρίστως θα το ψηφίσει και στο μέλλον, αν του δώσουν τη δυνατότητα;

Τα υπόλοιπα 2/3, λέει, είναι η "ρεμούλα και η λεηλασία" αυτής της χώρας, και είναι όσα βγήκαν στα τέλη του 2009 στο εξωτερικό από τους κεφαλαιούχους. Εντέλει δηλαδή μάς λέει ότι η ελληνική οικονομία δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ελλειμματικότητας, κι ότι αν αρχίζαμε σήμερα με χρέη μηδέν, και με λαϊκή εξουσία στο τιμόνι, του χρόνου θα είχαμε ή ισοσκελισμένο προϋπολογισμό ή πλεόνασμα. Όποιος θέλει, τον πιστεύει.

Μια λεπτομέρεια: μίλησε για 30ετές ομόλογο για την εξόφληση (στις 19 Μαΐου) του οποίου υπογράψαμε το μνημόνιο, και είπε ότι συνάφθηκε το 1984. 1984 έως σήμερα είναι 26 χρόνια, όχι 30.

*Κάτι γλωσσικό*: αναφέρθηκε σ' ένα "παρί πασού". Υποθέτω πως εννοεί το pari passu, που θα έπρεπε να τονίζεται "πάρι πάσσου" (= με το ίδιο βήμα). Και τι μας είπε; ότι και οι ομολογιούχοι έχουν τα ίδια (pari passu) δικαιώματα κατάσχεσης κλπ. με τους αρχικούς δανειστές. Λογικό δεν είναι αυτό; Να μπορείς να πουλήσεις σε τρίτους τις απαιτήσεις σου και οι τρίτοι να έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα απέναντι στον δανειολήπτη; Αλλιώς, δεν μπορείς να τις πουλήσεις.

Είναι σοβαρό να λέει ότι η σημερινή "κατοχή" είναι χειρότερη από του 1941-44; Ότι η τότε κατοχή στοίχιζε στον κατακτητή (γι' αυτό άραγε λιμοκτόνησαν "οι παππούδες μας" και γι' αυτό απήγαγαν το χρυσάφι της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδας; ), ενώ η τωρινή δεν του στοιχίζει; Δηλαδή στο δρόμο τα βρήκαν οι δανειστές μας τα 110 δις; Δεν έχουν οι ίδιοι ανάγκες; Είναι σοβαρό να λέει ότι η τότε κατοχή τού στοίχιζε και σε αίμα, κι ότι "ελπίζουμε να του στοιχίσει το ίδιο και σήμερα"; Να παρουσιάζει επομένως τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση ως κυβέρνηση δωσιλόγων;

Επειδή, τέλος, λαός δεν είναι μόνο ο ελληνικός, και λαός δεν είναι μόνο ο λαός της Αριστεράς: πιστεύει ο Καζάκης ότι η "μη αναγνώριση του χρέους" από την Ελλάδα θα βρει σύμφωνη την πλειοψηφία των λαών της Ευρώπης; Ή μήπως δεν αναγνωρίζει ότι τα δανεικά αυτά σε τελευταία αναγωγή "είναι χρήματα του λαού", των λαών της Ευρώπης και του κόσμου;

Προσωπικά, και παρά τα τοκογλυφικά τερτίπια που κρύβονται πίσω απ' αυτό, προτιμώ ως κεντρικό σύνθημα την "ανάκτηση της αξιοπιστίας" σε συνδυασμό με την "αναδόμηση της χώρας", από το σύνθημα "μη αναγνώριση του χρέους". Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η "ανάκτηση της αξιοπιστίας" πρέπει να γίνει με μόνο θύμα τα λαϊκά στρώματα, τους φτωχούς και τους ανέργους. Όταν δε ακούω για νέο ΕΑΜ, για κατοχή και αντίσταση κλπ., μόνο η έκφραση του nickel μου 'ρχεται στο νου: "μαρξιστικές ονειρώξεις", ή ακριβέστερα, τουλάχιστον για τον Καζάκη που είδα το βίντεο της ομιλίας του, "νεο-Εαμικές ονειρώξεις".


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 20, 2010)

Ασχέτως του τι λέει ο Καζάκης και ασχέτως των ιδεολογικών-πολιτικών του καταβολών, αυτά τα πράγματα είχαν επισημανθεί από καιρό  και μάλιστα από φορείς που καμία σχέση με αριστερές καταβολές έχουν. Και γι' αυτό φωνάζαμε όλοι ότι αυτή θα είναι η θηλειά που ΔΕΝ πρέπει να μπει στο λαιμό της Ελλάδας. Δυστυχώς, τώρα είναι αργά.


----------



## anef (Jun 20, 2010)

Χωρίς να μπορώ να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες (αλλά και χωρίς να έχω το χρόνο να ψάξω αυτή τη στιγμή), διαφωνώ σε μεγάλο βαθμό με την ουσία αυτών που λες, Κώστα. Με το γενικό συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει, όπως το καταλαβαίνω. Ότι δηλαδή, ό,τι και να έγινε, όποιος κι αν έφταιγε, για όποιο λόγο κι αν χρεωθήκαμε, οι πιστωτές έχουν προτεραιότητα και πρέπει να πληρωθούν. 

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τη γενική κατάσταση, τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες του νεοφιλελευθερισμού στη Δύση τα νοικοκυριά δανείζονταν γιατί δεν είχαν εισοδήματα και τα κράτη δανείζονταν λόγω ελλειμμάτων στην αρχή, για τα οποία όμως δεν έφταιγε το δυσθεώρητο ύψος των μισθών και των συντάξεων, αλλά το γεγονός ότι ακολουθήθηκε το νεοφιλελεύθερο δόγμα της μείωσης της φορολογίας των επιχειρήσεων, του κεφαλαίου. Σύμφωνα μ' αυτό το δόγμα, έτσι θα είχαν ένα κίνητρο οι επιχειρηματίες, στο πλαίσιο της παγκοσμιοποιημένης αγοράς, να επενδύσουν π.χ. στην Ελλάδα. Έγινε αυτό; Είχαμε επενδύσεις στην παραγωγική βάση της Ελλάδας; Ή, αντίθετα, το ελληνικό κεφάλαιο έπαιξε στα χρηματιστήρια του κόσμου και έβγαλε τα κεφάλαιά του στο εξωτερικό; Εγώ ξέρω ότι έγινε το δεύτερο. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, και στα νοικοκυριά και στα κράτη, οι τραπεζίτες, τα ιδρύματα που δάνειζαν ήξεραν πολύ καλά πού δάνειζαν. Πήραν το ρίσκο τους. Αυτή τη στιγμή λοιπόν που πρέπει να πληρώσουμε, από πού κι ως πού προτεραιότητα για μια ελληνική κυβέρνηση έχουν οι επιχειρηματίες (και δανειστές και εγχώριο κεφάλαιο) και όχι τα λαϊκά στρώματα; Το ίδιο φταίξανε; Ακόμα και τη φοροδιαφυγή των μικρομεσαίων να συνυπολογίσουμε, ακόμα κι αυτή, αντισταθμίζεται και με το παραπάνω από τους τεράστιους έμμεσους και άρα άδικους φόρους που χρόνια τώρα πληρώνουμε και από την παντελή έλλειψη κοινωνικού κράτους. Τα λαϊκά στρώματα τα ίδια κέρδη καρπωθήκανε; Η πραγματικότητα που βλέπουμε γύρω μας άλλα λέει. Όταν λοιπόν έρχονται οι ξένοι αλλά και Έλληνες τραπεζίτες και απαιτούν τα χρήματά τους εγώ θα περίμενα από μια ελληνική κυβέρνηση που σέβεται την ψήφο του κόσμου να πει: στοπ λίγο. Ας πληρώσω εγώ τους εργαζόμενους, τους συνταξιούχους, την υγεία, την παιδεία, τις βασικές ανάγκες, και μετά βλέπουμε και το χρέος. Όχι να τα κόβει όλα αυτά σε επίπεδα πείνας για να ικανοποιήσει ποιούς; Τους τραπεζίτες που πεινάνε (και οι οποίοι ανάθεμα κι αν δανείζουνε χρήματα που πράγματι έχουν); 

Το γεγονός δε ότι η αξιοπιστία καμία ή πολύ λίγη σχέση έχει με όλα αυτά, φαίνεται από το ότι πριν λίγο καιρό η Ταϊλάνδη με τις εμφύλιες ταραχές θεωρούνταν από κάποιους πιο αξιόπιστη από την Ελλάδα, από το ότι παρά το δέκα άριστα που πήραμε από την τρόικα η Moody's και οι αγορές δεν μας θεωρούν ακόμα αξιόπιστους (άρα προφανώς δεν θεωρούν αξιόπιστο και το ΔΝΤ και την ΕΕ), από το ότι τα ίδια ακριβώς προβλήματα έχει π.χ. να αντιμετωπίσει αυτή τη στιγμή η Ισπανία, η Πορτογαλία και σε ένα βαθμό όλη η Ευρώπη. Τέλος από το ότι τη λεγόμενη αναξιοπιστία μας την ήξεραν όλοι, δανειστές, ΕΕ και φυσικά όλο το ελληνικό κατεστημένο. Δεν είδα να φωνάζει κανείς για την αναξιοπιστία μας όταν μπαίναμε π.χ. στην ΟΝΕ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2010)

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, Ambrose, είχες κι εσύ στο ποστ σου εκείνο που λινκάρισες την ίδια απορία: "Όταν λέει τις κινητές και ακίνητες αξίες εντός της επικρατείας της, τι εννοεί;" Ο Καζάκης λέει: εθνικό έδαφος. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Σημαίνει π.χ. εκτάσεις της κυριότητας του Δημοσίου που έτσι κι αλλιώς πουλιούνται κι αγοράζονται, όπως με το Βατοπέδι; Γιατί η έκφραση "εθνικό έδαφος" είναι αρκούντως δραματική, παραπέμπει σε Κατοχές κλπ. Αλλά τα τάδε ακίνητα του κράτους στο δείνα μέρος, δεν σημαίνουν απαραίτητα κάτι δραματικό. Ακόμα και για τα νησιά που είπαν οι Γερμανοί, εξαρτάται τι νησιά εννοούν. Γιατί υπάρχουν και σήμερα ιδιωτικά νησιά, και για ένα μάλιστα καμαρώνει η περιοχή ολόκληρη και το εκμεταλλεύεται τουριστικά μάλιστα. Περαιτέρω, απ' ό,τι φαντάζομαι, εφόσον τα κρατικά ομόλογα δεν έπειθαν κανέναν, τι άλλο έμενε ως εχέγγυο; Αν δεν έχεις cash και οι επιταγές σου είναι αφερέγγυες, τι άλλο μένει εξόν από τα ακίνητα και όποια κινητά αξίας σου;

Η Ελλάδα πάντα ήταν χρεωμένη, και δεν είναι περισσότερο χρεωμένη από τις ΗΠΑ ή την Ιαπωνία. Άρα το ζητούμενο είναι απλώς να μπορούμε να δανειζόμαστε για να πληρώνουμε τα παλιά χρέη, και ταυτόχρονα να μειώσουμε (κάτι εντέλει πρέπει να σημαίνει αυτό το 1ο πρόσωπο του πληθυντικού) τα τρέχοντα ελλείμματα, ώστε το σύνολο του χρέους να μην αυξάνεται συνεχώς, χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα πάψει ποτέ να είναι χρεωμένη. Η λύση που ευαγγελίζεται ο Καζάκης μου φαίνεται λάθος: δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω. Ε, όταν θα ξαναβγείς να δανειστείς (γιατί θα είσαι ελλειμματικός έτσι κι αλλιώς) για να εφαρμόσεις τα κεϋνσιανά σου προγράμματα, ποιος θα σου δώσει; Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω, παρά τα όσα λένε οι οικονομολόγοι τους. Το θέμα ήταν να μην έχει φτάσει το χρέος ως αυτά τα ύψη και να μην παράγει η χώρα κάθε χρόνο και περισσότερο ελλείμματα. Σ' αυτό όμως φταίει μόνο η ρεμούλα; Και στη ρεμούλα συμμετέχουν μόνο οι πλούσιοι; Αλλά και στο κομμάτι των πλουσίων και των μιζών κλπ. κλπ., ο λαός δεν τους ψήφιζε τόσον καιρό, γιατί του πετούσαν το κόκαλό του, για να θυμηθούμε και μια έκφραση της μόδας εδώ; Θυμάμαι έναν Πασοκατζή, εργαζόμενο στο δημόσιο και παράλληλα, μαύρα, στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, μια χαρά εργατικό οικογενειάρχη, που μου 'λεγε επί Μητσοτάκη: "οι προηγούμενοι [δηλ. το ΠΑΣΟΚ) έτρωγαν, αλλά κοντά σ' αυτούς τρώγαμε κι εμείς κάτι· ετούτοι εδώ τα θέλουν όλα δικά τους!" Τη μια γελάδα που έκανε το γύρο του χωριού από σπίτι σε σπίτι και παίρναν όλοι την επιδότηση, την ξεχάσαμε; Καρχαρίες ήταν αυτοί που εισέπρατταν παρανόμως ή μικρομεσαίοι και φτωχοί αγρότες; Ε, απλώς κάπου έφτασε ο κόμπος στο χτένι και τώρα με την παγκόσμια κρίση δε μας δάνειζε κανένας.
Αν επομένως μειωθεί η διαφθορά, αρχίσουν να πληρώνουν φόρους οι φοροφυγάδες, αναδομηθεί το πολιτικό σύστημα (εκλογικός νόμος) και μειωθούν οι αντιπαραγωγικές δαπάνες, κάτι θα έχει γίνει προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Αν αυτό μπορέσει να γίνει με τη μικρότερη δυνατή ανεργία, θα είναι ευχής έργο, γιατί αυτό είναι το πιο φοβερό: η ανεργία, σκέτη ή μεταμφιεσμένη σε ελαστική απασχόληση. Αλλά αυτά χρειάζονται χρόνο, και στο μεταξύ πρέπει να πληρώσεις αύριο τα ομόλογα που λήγουν αλλά και μισθούς και συντάξεις· και τα δύο, κι ας λέει ο Καζάκης.


----------



## anef (Jun 20, 2010)

Costas said:


> Άρα το ζητούμενο είναι απλώς να μπορούμε να δανειζόμαστε για να πληρώνουμε τα παλιά χρέη, και ταυτόχρονα να μειώσουμε (κάτι εντέλει πρέπει να σημαίνει αυτό το 1ο πρόσωπο του πληθυντικού) τα τρέχοντα ελλείμματα, ώστε το σύνολο του χρέους να μην αυξάνεται συνεχώς, χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα πάψει ποτέ να είναι χρεωμένη. Η λύση που ευαγγελίζεται ο Καζάκης μου φαίνεται λάθος: δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω.



Τη λύση αυτή δεν την ευαγγελίζεται μόνο ο Καζάκης αλλά και πολλοί πολλοί άλλοι, και όχι μόνο αριστεροί, γιατί σύμφωνα ακόμα και με τις καλύτερες προβλέψεις (δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάξω, αλλά το έχω διαβάσει άπειρες φορές και μάλιστα και από σύμβουλο του ίδιου του ΔΝΤ) το χρέος θα αυξηθεί και δεν θα μειωθεί με την ακολουθούμενη πορεία. Εκτός κι αν αυτό είναι ψέμα.


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2010)

anef, πώς "ας πληρώσω εγώ τους εργαζόμενους, τους συνταξιούχους, την υγεία, την παιδεία, τις βασικές ανάγκες, και μετά βλέπουμε και το χρέος"; Με ποιο συγκεκριμένο τρόπο; Λέγοντας στις 19 Μαΐου στους πιστωτές: "κύριοι, δεν έχει φράγκο"; Και την άλλη μέρα, τι; Και νομίζεις ότι δεν έχουν βέλη στη φαρέτρα τους οι πιστωτές, οι δανείστριες χώρες;
Για τη ρεμούλα, προφανώς και είναι άδικο. Γι' αυτό είπα στο τελευταίο μου ποστ, ότι όσο βλέπω εκεί φιλότιμες προσπάθειες, στηρίζω την προσπάθεια.
Για το νεοφιλελευθερισμό, αναρωτιέμαι: πώς έγινε αυτή η μεγάλη αλλαγή προς το νεοφιλελευθερισμό τη δεκαετία του '70 (σ'εμάς, του '90); Απλώς άλλαξαν τα κέφια της παγκόσμιας δεξιάς, όπως λέει ο Wallerstein; Εντάξει, ξέρουμε ποια είναι τα κέφια του παγκόσμιου κεφαλαίου. Ωστόσο, πού βρήκαν και πάτησαν, ώστε να τους ψηφίσει ο κόσμος; Πώς έπεισαν τον κόσμο ότι η μικτή οικονομία σοσιαλδημοκρατικού τύπου δεν τραβάει; Μήπως αυτή η τελευταία είχε κάποιες σοβαρές δυσλειτουργίες; Αλλιώς, δεν καταλαβαίνω. Αλλιώς, οδηγούμαι στο ίδιο λογικό αδιέξοδο μ' εκείνους που προσπαθούν να εξηγήσουν την πτώση της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης χωρίς να παραδέχονται ότι το μοντέλο λειτουργίας της ήτανε λάθος στη ρίζα του. Και παρότι είμαι σαφώς υπέρ της μικτής οικονομίας και του κοινωνικού κράτους, γιατί είναι ό,τι πιο δίκαιο ή λιγότερο άδικο έχω δει ιστορικά ως τώρα, δεν με ικανοποιεί μια άποψη του τύπου "ο κόσμος ψήθηκε" από τα ψέματα των ιδεολόγων του νεοφιλελευθερισμού, άνευ άλλου. Πάντως, ελπίζω να επιβληθεί αυτός ο φόρος στις διεθνείς συναλλαγές που συζητάνε, ο άλλος στις τράπεζες για την αντιμετώπιση των κρίσεών τους, να βάλει χαλινάρι η SEC στις χρηματιστηριακές στις ΗΠΑ, να προχωρήσει η ευρωπαϊκή ενοποίηση ώστε να μην μπορεί ο κάθε Χριστοφοράκος να πηγαίνει στη Γερμανία και να μας κοροϊδεύει από κει (αυτός κι αυτοί που τον άφησαν να φύγει, βεβαίως), να εξομοιωθούν τα φορολογικά συστήματα και οι συντελεστές, να καταργηθεί αυτή η ανοιχτή πληγή στη μέση της Ευρώπης που λέγεται Ελβετία (με την έννοια της διαφυγής των κεφαλαίων, όχι βεβαίως της Ελβετίας ως χώρας!), να γίνει το ίδιο με τα Λιχτενστάιν, τα Μονακό, τους Άγιους Μαρίνους, τις Ανδόρες και ό,τι άλλο υπάρχει και αγνοώ, να τελειώσουν οι υπεράκτιες και να φτιαχτούν πανευρωπαϊκά συνδικάτα που να μπορούν να μιλήσουν σκληρά στο κεφάλαιο και να φέρουν αποτελέσματα. Ελπίζω, αφελώς ίσως, σε τέτοια πράματα. Αλλά στο νέο ΕΑΜ, όχι, δεν ελπίζω. Ούτε σ' έναν "ελληνικό δρόμο προς το σοσιαλισμό".
Για την αξιοπιστία-φερεγγυότητα, που είναι θεμελιώδης αρχή στις ανθρώπινες υποθέσεις, οικονομικές και μη, ελπίζω στην ίδρυση ευρωπαϊκών φορέων αξιολόγησης, κι όχι να παίρνει η ΕΚΤ τηλέφωνο τη Moody's για να πάρει γραμμή, ούτε να είναι μεγαλομέτοχοι στους οίκους αξιολόγησης ευρωπαϊκές τράπεζες που μας δανείζουν. Και πολλά άλλα, που δεν είμαι οικονομολόγος για να τα ξέρω. Αλλά πάντως χωρίς αξιοπιστία δεν πας πουθενά, ανεξάρτητα απ' όλα τ' άλλα. Και αν έχεις κερδίσει λίγη αξιοπιστία, μπορείς να ελπίζεις ότι η υποβάθμιση από μια Moody's θα σχολιαστεί απο κάποιους, τουλάχιστον, αρνητικά για την ίδια τη Moody's, ενώ αν δεν έχεις αξιοπιστία, η υποβάθμιση της Moody's θα είναι επιχείρημα που θα χρησιμοποιούν εναντίον σου. Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2010)

anef said:


> Τη λύση αυτή δεν την ευαγγελίζεται μόνο ο Καζάκης αλλά και πολλοί πολλοί άλλοι, και όχι μόνο αριστεροί, γιατί σύμφωνα ακόμα και με τις καλύτερες προβλέψεις (δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάξω, αλλά το έχω διαβάσει άπειρες φορές και μάλιστα και από σύμβουλο του ίδιου του ΔΝΤ) το χρέος θα αυξηθεί και δεν θα μειωθεί με την ακολουθούμενη πορεία. Εκτός κι αν αυτό είναι ψέμα.


Μα φυσικά και το χρέος θα αυξηθεί. Από δύο μεριές. Πραγματικά (επειδή θα συνεχίσουμε να έχουμε έλλειμμα --που σημαίνει δανεικά για να ισοσκελίσουμε τις δαπάνες μας) και ποσοστιαία, επειδή σε κατάσταση ύφεσης, στο κλάσμα χρέος/εθνικό προϊόν ο παρονομαστής θα μειώνεται.

Γι' αυτό και πρέπει να γίνουν δύο πράγματα *ταυτόχρονα*: να σταματήσεις να μειώνεις τον αριθμητή (άρα να μικραίνεις το καινούργιο χρέος που δημιουργείς κάθε χρόνο, δηλαδή να μην αρκεστείς στο 3% έλλειμμα του Μάαστριχτ αλλά να το μηδενίσεις και--αν θέλεις κάποτε να είσαι πραγματικά ανεξάρτητος, να δημιουργείς κάθε χρόνο ένα μικρό πλεόνασμα, μισό, 1% και να ξοφλάς τα χρέη σου) και δεύτερο, να μεγαλώσεις τον παρονομαστή, δηλαδή το εθνικό σου προϊόν, δηλαδή να πουλησεις κάτι που θα στο αγοράζουν οι ξένοι. Προφανώς είναι προτιμότερο να φτιάξεις και να πουλήσεις προϊόντα παρά νησιά και δημόσιο πλούτο.

Και συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα ότι κάποια στιγμή το α' πληθυντικό πρέπει να έχει σημασία. Και ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι πολιτική ανάλυση είναι αυτή:

α) Που κάνει ότι δεν βλέπει την πολιτική ευθύνη του 70-80% του ελληνικού λαού που εν γνώσει του ψηφίζει δικομματικά εδώ και 35 χρόνια για να συμμετάσχει στο πάρτι με δανεικά (που δυστυχώς, τελείωσε πια). Τι είναι, τι είμαστε όλοι αυτοί; Ανήλικοι, ανεύθυνοι, αδαείς, παρασυρμένοι και ξεγελασμένοι; Δεν είμαστε κυρίαρχος λαός; Ή είναι το 70%, το 80% του ελληνικού λαού πλουτοκρατία; Ε, αν είναι, να πληρώσει λοιπόν η πλουτοκρατία. Όλοι τους. Και το 80%!

β) Που κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει τη δυστυχία που θα προκύψει από την κρατική αποτυχία να τηρήσει τις υποχρεώσεις της και να ξαναγυρίσει σε δραχμούλες που θα αξίζουν το 1/3, το 1/5, το ένα δεν ξέρω ποσοστό της δραχμής που ανταλλάξαμε για το ευρώ. Που κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι από την εξέλιξη αυτή ακόμη πιο πολύ θα υποφέρει ο πιο φτωχός λαός και όχι αυτοί που έχουν βίλλες και λεφτά στο εξωτερικό.

γ) Που τελικά, αναζητεί και πάλι να χαϊδέψει αυτιά αντί να εξηγήσει στον λαό ότι τα πράγματα είναι όπως είναι (και όχι όπως φανταζόμαστε ή θα θέλαμε να είναι) και να εκπαιδεύσει τον λαό να βλέπει και να καταλαβαίνει την αδήριτη αλήθεια των αριθμών, να απαιτεί την αλήθεια, την τιμιότητα και τη διαφάνεια παντού, και να μην αποδέχεται τη συνενοχή στη διαφθορά των ισχυρών με κάποια βραχυπρόθεσμα ανταλλάγματα που δεν είναι θεμελιωμένα στη μόρφωση, στη γνώση, στη δουλειά, στις έντιμες συναλλακτικές σχέσεις.

Και θα μου επιτρέψετε να διαφωνήσω με την αρκετά διαδεδομένη αντίληψη ότι τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες του νεοφιλελευθερισμού στη Δύση τα νοικοκυριά δανείζονταν γιατί *δεν είχαν *εισοδήματα. Οι τράπεζες δεν δάνειζαν τους φτωχούς· στους φτωχούς κανείς δεν δίνει δανεικά και γι' αυτό χρειάζεται να έχεις _λειτουργικό κοινωνικό κράτος_. Οι τράπεζες δάνειζαν ευχαρίστως μια μέση τάξη που είχε ακίνητα ή εγγυημένα εισοδήματα από το δημόσιο αλλά δεν καταλάβαινε στοιχειωδώς από οικονομικά μεγέθη και νόμιζε ότι θα μπορούσε αιωνίως να ξεφεύγει από τις οικονομικές της υποχρεώσεις με πολιτικά μέσα και «δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω»...


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2010)

anef said:


> Τη λύση αυτή δεν την ευαγγελίζεται μόνο ο Καζάκης αλλά και πολλοί πολλοί άλλοι, και όχι μόνο αριστεροί, γιατί σύμφωνα ακόμα και με τις καλύτερες προβλέψεις (δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάξω, αλλά το έχω διαβάσει άπειρες φορές και μάλιστα και από σύμβουλο του ίδιου του ΔΝΤ) το χρέος θα αυξηθεί και δεν θα μειωθεί με την ακολουθούμενη πορεία. Εκτός κι αν αυτό είναι ψέμα.


anef, εγώ δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η αλήθεια, αν υπάρχει καν αλήθεια. Είναι τόσο πολλές οι γνώμες μεταξύ των ειδικών, και ασχέτως πολιτικής τοποθέτησης, ώστε ισχύει το "πορεύομαι βάσει γενικών αρχών". Είμαι ανίκανος να συζητήσω οικονομικά με το επίπεδο γνώσεων που εγώ θεωρώ ότι θα απαιτούνταν ώστε η γνώμη μου να έχει αυξημένο κύρος, τουλάχιστον στα ίδια τα δικά μου μάτια. Οπότε απλώς λέω ό,τι σκέφτομαι, χωρίς παραπάνω αξιώσεις. Και λέω λοιπόν ότι ένα τουλάχιστον μέρος όσων λένε "δεν πληρώνω" δεν σκέφτονται την πλευρά του πιστωτή. Δαιμονοποιούν τον πιστωτή, _κάθε_ πιστωτή. Όλα λέει τα χρωστούμενα είναι είτε παλιά δάνεια (ε, και; ) είτε λεφτά που χρωστάνε οι πλούσιοι, που τα πήγαν στην Ελβετία. Κατά τα άλλα, είμαστε αυτάρκεις. Το ίδιο γίνεται με τα χρέη στις τράπεζες. Πας οφειλέτης είναι άγιος και κακομοίρης. Μόνο οι τράπεζες είναι κακές. Ε, δεν είναι έτσι. Τα νοικοκυριά δεν δανείστηκαν μόνο επειδή δεν είχαν λεφτά, αλλά δανείστηκαν και γιατί έπεσαν με τα μούτρα στον ρηχό καταναλωτισμό που τους υποδαύλισαν αυτοί που ήθελαν να τους δανείσουν για να βγάλουν έτσι κέρδη από τους τόκους, ή αυτοί που παράγουν κάθε λογής σκουπίδι και θέλουν να το πουλήσουν μέσω της διαφήμισης. Οι Έλληνες, ο ελληνικός λαός, και ο κάθε λαός, δεν είναι ούτε άγιοι ούτε κακομοίρηδες όλοι. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά που πρέπει ν' αλλάξουμε σαν λαός, προτού βγούμε να το παίξουμε θύματα και μόνο. Και πρώτα-πρώτα το πολιτικό μας σύστημα, που εμείς το ψηφίζουμε. Ή μήπως φταίνε οι ξένοι που έχουμε αυτό το νόμο περί ευθύνης υπουργών που έχουμε, σαράντα χρόνια τώρα;

Σε σχέση με το γιατί χρεωκόπησε η σοσιαλδημοκρατία, μια ακόμα σκέψη: Από τη στιγμή που η χρέωση των πλούσιων χωρών είναι γενική, και μόνο η Κίνα είναι πλεονασματική (με το ποσοστό ωφέλειας του κόσμου της εργασίας από την αύξηση του ΑΕΠ της να έχει ωστόσο μειωθεί τα 30 τελευταία χρόνια), μήπως αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλη η ευημερία της "Δύσης" είχε χτιστεί στην υπερεκμετάλλευση των φτωχών χωρών, κι ένα κοκαλάκι πήγαινε και στους λαούς, και τώρα που κάποιες από τις φτωχές χώρες ανεβαίνουν χάρη στο χαμηλό τους κόστος, γίνεται αναδιανομή προς αυτές τις χώρες, οπότε η αύξηση του χρέους στις πλούσιες χώρες είναι άρρηκτα συνυφασμένη με την άνοδο του βιοτικού επιπέδου στις φτωχές χώρες; Αν είναι έτσι, θα πρέπει να το χειροκροτήσουμε!  Μήπως, όταν υπάρξει αρκετή εξίσωση μεταξύ "Δύσης" και Βραζιλο-Κινο-Ινδιο-Ινδονησίας, θα δούμε τότε ένα πραγματικό αδιέξοδο στην κερδοφορία του κεφαλαίου και θα υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες για κάτι άλλο παγκοσμίως (όχι απαραίτητα για κάτι καλύτερο, αλλά πάντως για κάτι διαφορετικό); Σενάριο Wallerstein κι αυτό, ο οποίος βέβαια το κάνει να καταλήγει στον προσφιλή του σοσιαλισμό, whatever that means [παλιότερα γι' αυτόν αυτός σήμαινε τη Σοβιετική Ένωση, ας πούμε...].

Και πάλι, ζητώ συγνώμη για τις όποιες βλακείες.


----------



## anef (Jun 20, 2010)

Costas said:


> Λέγοντας στις 19 Μαΐου στους πιστωτές: "κύριοι, δεν έχει φράγκο"; Και την άλλη μέρα, τι; Και νομίζεις ότι δεν έχουν βέλη στη φαρέτρα τους οι πιστωτές, οι δανείστριες χώρες;


Μα, αυτό ακριβώς που λες δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη πολλές χώρες; Φυσικά έχουν βέλη στη φαρέτρα τους οι πιστωτές, για κάποιον όμως λόγο πάντα επιστρέφουν και δανείζουν (ακόμα και τη Σοβιετική Ένωση μετά το 1917 όπως διάβασα να λέει ο Π. Παπακωνσταντίνου).



Costas said:


> Για τη ρεμούλα, προφανώς και είναι άδικο. Γι' αυτό είπα στο τελευταίο μου ποστ, ότι όσο βλέπω εκεί φιλότιμες προσπάθειες, στηρίζω την προσπάθεια.


Μα κι εγώ τις υποστηρίζω. Καθόλου διαφθορά, πουθενά. Η συνολική πορεία όμως μ' ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο. Γιατί εκεί δεν έχουμε παράνομη, αλλά νόμιμη ρεμούλα.



Costas said:


> Για το νεοφιλελευθερισμό, αναρωτιέμαι: πώς έγινε αυτή η μεγάλη αλλαγή προς το νεοφιλελευθερισμό τη δεκαετία του '70 (σ'εμάς, του '90); Απλώς άλλαξαν τα κέφια της παγκόσμιας δεξιάς, όπως λέει ο Wallerstein; Εντάξει, ξέρουμε ποια είναι τα κέφια του παγκόσμιου κεφαλαίου. Ωστόσο, πού βρήκαν και πάτησαν, ώστε να τους ψηφίσει ο κόσμος; Πώς έπεισαν τον κόσμο ότι η μικτή οικονομία σοσιαλδημοκρατικού τύπου δεν τραβάει; Μήπως αυτή η τελευταία είχε κάποιες σοβαρές δυσλειτουργίες; Αλλιώς, δεν καταλαβαίνω. Αλλιώς, οδηγούμαι στο ίδιο λογικό αδιέξοδο μ' εκείνους που προσπαθούν να εξηγήσουν την πτώση της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης χωρίς να παραδέχονται ότι το μοντέλο λειτουργίας της ήτανε λάθος στη ρίζα του.


Στο δικό μου ερμηνευτικό σχήμα, οι κρίσεις αυτές είναι αναμενόμενες και δεν οφείλονται στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό, αλλά στον καπιταλισμό (η μαρξική ανάλυση μάλλον αναβιώνει παρά φθίνει στις μέρες μας, ασχέτως ονειρώξεων :)). Εστίασα στη συγκεκριμένη ιστορική περίοδο μόνο και μόνο γιατί συνδέεται στενότερα με τα χρέη. Η σοσιαλδημοκρατία δεν είχε τέτοια χρέη αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Παρεμπιπτόντως, χωρίς να έχω τόσο βαθιές γνώσεις για το θέμα, κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι το ίδιο το μοντέλο λειτουργίας της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης δεν ήταν λάθος. Δεν το συνδέω όμως με το όραμα για μια κοινωνία ισότητας, δημοκρατίας και δικαιοσύνης. Αυτό εξακολουθώ να το πιστεύω (αφελώς ίσως κι εγώ...)



Costas said:


> ...δεν με ικανοποιεί μια άποψη του τύπου "ο κόσμος ψήθηκε" από τα ψέματα των ιδεολόγων του νεοφιλελευθερισμού, άνευ άλλου.


Ούτε εμένα με ικανοποιεί. Ο κόσμος μπορεί να ποδηγετείται, αλλά από την άλλη μεριά βολεύεται κιόλας. Θεωρεί ότι θα τα κουτσοβολέψει σ'αυτό το σύστημα, θα την βγάλει. Και μέχρι στιγμής το καταφέρνει. Γιατί να ρισκάρει το κεφάλι του; Όταν μάλιστα οι εναλλακτικές δεν αποδείχτηκαν και ό,τι καλύτερο. Εγώ εδώ θα έλεγα ότι στο χέρι μας είναι τις εναλλακτικές να τις κάνουμε κάτι πολύ καλύτερο, αν διαπιστώνουμε, όπως εγώ, πως είτε είμαστε απ' τους κάπως πιο ωφελημένους είτε από τους πιο ριγμένους, το σύστημα αυτό είναι άδικο στη ρίζα του για τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων πάνω στη γη.

Ωχ, βλέπω γράψατε κι άλλα. Θα επανέλθω μία των ημερών, γιατί έχουμε και μεταφράσεις να παραδώσουμε :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2010)

Επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μερικές απλές αριθμητικές πράξεις, με κάθε επιφύλαξη για την ακρίβεια και τη σχετικότητα και την προχειρότητα της μοναδικής πηγής που δίνω, List of countries by GNI (PPP) per capita στην αγγλική βίκη. Επισημαίνω επίσης ότι κατανοώ και τη σχετικότητα όλων των στατιστικών στοιχείων, ξέρω το ανέκδοτο με το μισοψημένο κοτόπουλο (καμμένο δεξιά, άψητο αριστερά κλπ) αλλά τέτοια στοιχεία κοιτάζουν οι δανειστές μας, οι επενδυτές μας κπλ.

Παρατηρώ πρώτα πρώτα ότι η Ελλάδα είναι (ήταν) στην 25η θέση του κόσμου με $ 28470 κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα. Αυτό το VHI στη λίστα σημαίνει Very High Income. Ως υπερήφανος Έλλην δεν κατανοώ πώς μπορεί να βρίσκονται πάνω από εμάς Λουξεμβούργα και σουλτανάτα, αλλά δεν μπορώ εύκολα να πω ότι θα έπρεπε να είμαστε ψηλότερα από πολλές άλλες χώρες που μας περνάνε στην κατάταξη.

Μετά, υπολογίζω ότι αν περικοπεί το εθνικό μας εισόδημα κατά ένα ολόκληρο 20% και πέσει στα $ 23.000 κατά κεφαλή, θα πέσουμε μεν στην 30ή θέση, αλλά θα εξακολουθούμε να είμαστε χώρα VHI. Ακόμη και με 30% πτώση θα μείνουμε πάνω από το όριο VHI των $ 20000 κατά κεφαλή.

Βλέπω επίσης πού βρίσκονται οι χώρες που αναδιαπραγματεύτηκαν πρόσφατα συμφωνίες με το ΔΝΤ, αλλά και μερικές από τις ανερχόμενες χώρες που αναφέρθηκαν πιο πάνω, και υπολογίζω πόσο % του εισοδήματός μας «πρέπει να χάσουμε» (με άλλα λόγια, πόσο πλουσιότεροι είμαστε) για να φτάσουμε στις οικονομικές συνθήκες αυτών των χωρών:



χώρα | GNI | θέση | αν χάσουμε
Ουγγαρία | 17790 | 45 | 38%
Λετονία | 16740 | 47 | 42%
Ρωσία | 15630 | 49 | 46%
Αργεντινή |14020 | 52 |51%
Τουρκία | 13770 | 54 | 52%
Μαλαισία | 13740 | 55 | 52,5% 
Ρουμανία | 13500 | 56 | 53%
Βραζιλία | 10070 | 70 | 65%
Κίνα | 6020 | 96 | 79%
Ινδία | 2960 | 124 | 90%
Φυσικά, κανείς δεν λέει ότι πρέπει να υποχωρήσουμε σε τριτοκοσμικές συνθήκες. Αλλά όποιος επιχειρηματολογεί λέγοντας ότι «πεινάμε» όταν 40 εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί (των ΗΠΑ, εννοώ, τέσσερις Ελλάδες) είναι άστεγοι, άνεργοι, χωρίς περίθαλψη και χωρίς αύριο, προφανώς δεν μπορεί να ελπίζει σε ευήκοα ώτα και ανοχή σε ξυρίσματα οφειλομένων δανείων με τετοια επιχειρήματα σε διεθνές επίπεδο. Φυσικά και υπάρχει κατανόηση για φτωχές χώρες. Πραγματικά φτωχές, όχι κατά δήλωσή τους.

Και για να σταματήσω αυτά τα δυσάρεστα μαθηματικά παιχνιδάκια, σκεφτείτε απλώς ότι για να διπλασιάσουν ένα δισεκατομμύριο Ινδοί το εθνικό τους εισόδημα και να πλησιάσουν την Κίνα, να μπουν δηλαδή ίσα ίσα στις 100 πλουσιότερες χώρες του κόσμου, πρέπει να αυξησουν το εθνικό τους εισόδημα, ως χώρα κατά 3000 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια. Από πού θα βρεθούν αυτά; Και πού βρίσκονται αυτά τα χρήματα τώρα;


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2010)

anef said:


> Στο δικό μου ερμηνευτικό σχήμα, οι κρίσεις αυτές είναι αναμενόμενες και δεν οφείλονται στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό, αλλά στον καπιταλισμό (η μαρξική ανάλυση μάλλον αναβιώνει παρά φθίνει στις μέρες μας, ασχέτως ονειρώξεων :)) Εστίασα στη συγκεκριμένη ιστορική περίοδο μόνο και μόνο γιατί συνδέεται στενότερα με τα χρέη. Η σοσιαλδημοκρατία δεν είχε τέτοια χρέη αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Ωραία, αλλά γιατί ο κόσμος ψήφισε βρε παιδί μου Θάτσερ αντί για Εργατικούς; Αυτό ρωτώ. Γιατί Ρέιγκαν και όχι πάλι Κάρτερ; Τι ήταν αυτό που τον έκανε να συμφωνεί με τη Θάτσερ και να λέει "κάτι πρέπει ν' αλλάξει;" Εγώ θυμάμαι μια Αγγλιδούλα νοσοκόμα που μου μιλούσε τότε ενάντια στα συνδικάτα. Είχε βαρεθεί τις απεργίες και τα συνδικάτα. Θεωρούσε ότι το είχαν παρατραβήξει. Αλλά δεν ήταν μόνο αυτή, ήταν η πλειοψηφία. Γενικά, γιατί ο κόσμος ψηφίζει συνήθως δεξιά; (με εξαίρεση χώρες όπως η Σουηδία) Όσο για το αν φθίνει ή ανθεί πάλι η μαρξική ανάλυση: όταν στις ΗΠΑ, τη μητρόπολη του καπιταλισμού, αλλά και στην άλλη μητρόπολη, την Αγγλία του 1860-1920, ο μαρξισμός δεν έβγαλε σχεδόν καθόλου ρίζες, για ποια άνθηση μιλάμε;



anef said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, χωρίς να έχω τόσο βαθιές γνώσεις για το θέμα, κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι το ίδιο το μοντέλο λειτουργίας της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης δεν ήταν λάθος. Δεν το συνδέω όμως με το όραμα για μια κοινωνία ισότητας, δημοκρατίας και δικαιοσύνης. Αυτό εξακολουθώ να το πιστεύω (αφελώς ίσως κι εγώ...)


Ακρογωνιαίος λίθος της μαρξικής ανάλυσης είναι η δικτατορία του προλεταριάτου. Όχι απλώς η ιστορική, περαστική φύση του καπιταλισμού, και όχι βέβαια απλώς η εκμεταλλευτική του φύση, αλλά το ότι θα τον διαδεχτεί ένα σύστημα συνενωμένων-συνεργαζόμενων παραγωγών που θα έχουν "απαλλοτριώσει τους απαλλοτριωτές". That's all. Εκεί σταματά η μαρξική ανάλυση (πέθανε ο Μαρξ). Μετά αναλαμβάνει ο μαρξισμός. Και ο μαρξισμός έδωσε δύο κυρίως ρεύματα: το ρεφορμισμό και τον επαναστατισμό. Ο πρώτος έκανε καριέρα στη Γερμανία ώσπου απαρνήθηκε το μαρξισμό, και υπάρχει ακόμα. Ο δεύτερος έκανε καριέρα στη Ρωσία, στην Κίνα και άλλες προκαπιταλιστικές χώρες, ως υποκατάστατο αστικής τάξης στον αγώνα για τον εκσυγχρονισμό, την εκβιομηχάνιση και την εθνική ανεξαρτησία, και επίσης υπάρχει ακόμα: οι επίγονοί του, μεταλλαγμένοι βέβαια, κυβερνούν σήμερα την πολυανθρωπότερη χώρα του κόσμου, κι ένας-δυο άλλοι δε λένε να πεθάνουν, έχοντας κυβερνήσει επί μερικές δεκαετίες χωρίς αλλαγή ούτε καν στα πρόσωπα. Συνδυάστηκε παντού με το μονοκομματικό κράτος. Ιστορικά, αυτό που για μένα φάνηκε εκ του αποτελέσματος είναι ότι παρά τα οράματα περί ισότητας κλπ., όταν αφαιρέσεις από τους ανθρώπους την ιδιοκτησία, και μάλιστα τη μικρή, και τη μεταφέρεις στα χέρια του κράτους (άλλοι λένε "της κοινωνίας", γιατί τους ενοχλεί η λέξη κράτος ως έκφραση ταξικών σχέσεων, αλλά είναι το ίδιο), είναι πολύ εύκολο μια ελίτ να κάνει ρεσάλτο στο κράτος και να μετατρέψει την κοινοκτημονική-αταξική κοινωνία σε μια κοινωνία ακτημόνων σκλάβων του κράτους και των αποκλειστικών διαχειριστών του, από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη. Και αυτό γιατί η πολιτική εξουσία είναι από τη φύση της άστατη. Αντιθέτως, τα ιδιοκτησιακά δικαιώματα είναι πολύ πιο αγκυρωμένα στη γη, στα μυαλά, στην οικονομία ως νομή του οίκου. Επομένως, το καλύτερο θεμέλιο της ελευθερίας είναι η ιδιοκτησία. Τον ιδιοκτήτη, ειδικά της γης, δύσκολα τον απαλλοτριώνεις. Οι πιο ελεύθερες κοινωνίες είναι οι κοινωνίες μικροϊδιοκτητών αγροτών, αν εξαιρέσουμε τις φυλετικές κοινοκτημονικές κοινωνίες, που όμως δεν αφορούν τις κοινωνίες της αφθονίας όπως είναι οι σύγχρονες. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι, όπως έδειξε η μαρξική και η μαρξιστική ανάλυση, η σύγχρονη καπιταλιστική ιδιοκτησία μοιραία οδηγεί στη συγκέντρωσή της σε λίγα χέρια και σε τεράστιες μονάδες, καταργώντας τη μικρή ιδιοκτησία (άλλωστε υποτίθεται ότι γεννήθηκε στην Αγγλία από την απαλλοτρίωση των χωρικών). Επιπλέον, το ίδιο το κληρονομικό δικαίωμα καταργεί κάθε έννοια αξιοκρατίας και ισότητας. Συμπέρασμα; Κανένα. Δεν έχω!


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2010)

Και από Gini δεν πάμε άσχημα, ούτε από Δείκτη Ανθρώπινης Ανάπτυξης: αυτά, όχι για να χαιρόμαστε για τη γενιά των 500-600 ευρώ και για τους ανέργους μας, αλλά απλώς γι' αυτό που είπα για τις άλλες χώρες, τις φτωχές, που ωστόσο ανεβαίνουν, π.χ. την Κίνα των 200 δολαρίων μηνιαίως και πολλά είναι, κι όλος ο κόσμος είναι χρεωμένος σ' αυτήν (στους καπιταλιστές της και στο κράτος της).


----------



## Elsa (Jun 20, 2010)

Για την απορία σου, Κώστα,_ πού οφείλεται η άνοδος του νεοφιλελευθερισμού_, ίσως απαντάει το βιβλίο της Naomi Klein "The shock doctrine". Δεν είναι οικονομολόγος, δημοσιογράφος είναι, αλλά έχει αναπτύξει μια ενδιαφέρουσα θεωρία. Δεν το έχω διαβάσει, το έχω και αυτό στα υπόψη , αλλά πρόσφατα είδα μια ταινία βασισμένη σε αυτό. Τρέιλερ παρακάτω:





Κριτική του βιβλίου από τον Joseph Stiglitz στους NYT


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2010)

Η κριτική του Stieglitz κινείται στον αστερισμό τού "να μην εκθέσω την ομοϊδεάτισσά μου, ό,τι μπαρούφες κι αν λέει", methinks. Και ακολουθεί αυτή την αρχή όσο πιο ευσυνείδητα μπορεί. Ούτε κι εγώ το 'χω διαβάσει το βιβλίο (για την ακρίβεια, το αγνοούσα), αλλά το τρέιλερ μου αρκεί... Το μόνο που μου μένει από αυτή τη θεωρία είναι ότι _η κατάλληλη χρονική στιγμή_ για να περάσεις ορισμένα μέτρα-σοκ σε μια κοινωνία είναι μια στιγμή κρίσης, πολεμικής, χρεωστικής, οικολογικής, φυσικής καταστροφής ή ό,τι άλλο. Εντάξει, αυτό δε χρειάζεται και πολύ μυαλό για να το σκεφτείς --είναι απλά η γνωστή παροιμία "στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο". [Ούτε έχει πολύ νόημα: δηλαδή, θα χρεώσουμε ένα σεισμό ή ένα τσουνάμι στον Φρήντμαν;] Όμως το ζήτημα δεν η χρονική στιγμή αλλά τα αίτια που καθιστούν αυτά τα μέτρα επαρκώς δημοφιλή ώστε οι πολιτικοί τους εισηγητές να υπερψηφιστούν από μια σχετική πλειοψηφία, στις χώρες φυσικά όπου υπάρχει σχετική ελευθερία του λόγου (παρά τη χειραγώγηση των ΜΜΕ) και του εκλέγειν (άλλο επομένως η Χιλή του Πινοτσέτ, άλλο η Βρετανία της Θάτσερ, έστω και με φόντο τον πόλεμο των Φώκλαντ --μην ξεχνάμε πως η Θάτσερ είχε _ήδη_ ψηφιστεί πρωθυπουργός όταν έγινε ο πόλεμος, που της έδωσε την ευκαιρία να τσακίσει τους ανθρακωρύχους).
Η περίπτωση του Γιωργάκη είναι ελαφρώς διαφορετική, αφού υπερψηφίστηκε υποσχόμενος τα ακριβώς αντίθετα από αυτά που έκανε μετά, και μάλιστα σε ρητή κεϋνσιανή αντίθεση προς τον "νεοφιλελεύθερο" Καραμανλή, που εισηγούνταν αυτά ακριβώς που έκανε στη συνέχεια ο Γιωργάκης. Αυτό δείχνει τόσο το επίπεδο του πολιτικού πολιτισμού στη χώρα μας όσο όμως και, παράλληλα, την απόλυτη ανυποληψία της ΝΔ στα μάτια του λαού εκείνη τη στιγμή. Δηλ., άλλοι πίστευαν ( ή αφήνονταν στη γλυκιά ελπίδα ή πάσκιζαν να πιστεύουν) τις επαγγελίες του ΠΑΣΟΚ, και άλλοι, αν και καταλάβαιναν ότι λέει ψέματα, το ψήφισαν γιατί το θεωρούσαν πιο κατάλληλο να εφαρμόσει τα μέτρα που εισηγούνταν η ΝΔ η οποία τους έλεγε την "αλήθεια" για τα αναγκαία μέτρα, γιατί θεωρούσαν ότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα τα εφαρμόσει πιο μαλακά ή/και πιο τίμια (π.χ. θα κάνει παράλληλα μεταρρυθμίσεις ή/και θα χτυπήσει τη διαφθορά κλπ.)
Όσον αφορά τώρα τη δική μας κρίση, δεν υπήρξε καμιά δραματική συγκυρία για τη θέσπιση των μέτρων, ει μη μόνον η ίδια η εμφάνιση της παγκόσμιας κρίσης το 2008 και η άφιξή της στην πόρτα της Ευρώπης και της Ελλάδας. Τα μέτρα, το ασφαλιστικό κλπ., συζητιόνταν επί χρόνια, το ασφαλιστικό είχε γίνει προσπάθεια να αλλάξει επί Γιαννίτση και μετά, κλπ. Άρα, ποια shock therapy? Γενικά, από το τρέιλερ, αυτό που συνάγω εγώ είναι ένα τεράστιο κομφούζιο, ανάξιο για να χάσει το χρόνο του κανείς να διαβάσει το βιβλίο.


----------



## anef (Jun 21, 2010)

Ένα-δύο πραγματάκια, προς το παρόν:


drsiebenmal said:


> Και συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα ότι κάποια στιγμή το α' πληθυντικό πρέπει να έχει σημασία.


Πάντως, δεν κάλεσα κανέναν να απαρνηθεί όλα τα «εμείς» του κόσμου. Μίλησα για το συγκεκριμένο, κίβδηλο κτγμ, «εμείς», που τσουβαλιάζει στο ίδιο υποκείμενο τους τραπεζίτες με τους συνταξιούχους των 500 ευρώ, που κάνει επίκληση στο «έθνος» που πρέπει να «σωθεί», που λέει πως όλοι πρέπει να κάνουμε θυσίες. Και που όμως με βάση αυτήν ακριβώς την ιδεολογική επίκληση τελικά ευνοεί μόνο τη μια πλευρά, όχι την άλλη.



drsiebenmal said:


> α) Που κάνει ότι δεν βλέπει την πολιτική ευθύνη του 70-80% του ελληνικού λαού που εν γνώσει του ψηφίζει δικομματικά εδώ και 35 χρόνια για να συμμετάσχει στο πάρτι με δανεικά (που δυστυχώς, τελείωσε πια). Τι είναι, τι είμαστε όλοι αυτοί; Ανήλικοι, ανεύθυνοι, αδαείς, παρασυρμένοι και ξεγελασμένοι; Δεν είμαστε κυρίαρχος λαός; Ή είναι το 70%, το 80% του ελληνικού λαού πλουτοκρατία; Ε, αν είναι, να πληρώσει λοιπόν η πλουτοκρατία. Όλοι τους. Και το 80%!


Επειδή αυτό επανέρχεται και στον αντίλογο του Κώστα, προφανώς κάνω κάποιο λάθος στον τρόπο που παρουσιάζω την άποψή μου. Δεν θεωρώ πως υπάρχει κάποιος εγγενώς αθώος, μονίμως παρασυρμένος ή παραστρατημένος λαός, ούτε φυσικά και κάποιοι εγγενώς κακοί και πανούργοι πολιτικοί ή τραπεζίτες. Ο λόγος που πολλές φορές δίνω έμφαση στο _σύστημα _και όχι στη συμβολή των _ατόμων _δεν είναι ότι παραγνωρίζω αυτή τη συμβολή. Είναι γιατί πιστεύω ότι ο _κυρίαρχος λόγος _δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου στο σύστημα, ρίχνοντας όλη την ευθύνη στα μεμονωμένα άτομα, και μάλιστα σε ιδεολογικό επίπεδο συχνά ισομερώς, ενώ σε πρακτικό επίπεδο ανισομερώς, σε βάρος αυτών που στην πραγματικότητα φταίνε λιγότερο. Και σε κάποιο βαθμό, βλέπω (μπορεί να κάνω λάθος) αυτόν το λόγο να αναπαράγεται και σε κάποιες συζητήσεις εδώ (χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι υιοθετεί αναγκαστικά τους στόχους της εξουσίας).

Για να φύγει αυτό το ζήτημα από τη μέση (εν μέρει για να δω και πού ακριβώς διαφωνούμε): δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει ένα αυθεντικό «άτομο», με μια δική του, τάχα μοναδική, αυτόνομη και ελεύθερη βούληση: το άτομο είναι μόνο κοινωνικό. Από την άλλη δεν υπάρχει και «κοινωνία» που να μην εκφράζεται, να μην πραγματώνεται από συγκεκριμένα άτομα. Τα δυο αυτά τα βλέπω σε αλληλεπίδραση. Όμως, δεν μπορώ να παραγνωρίσω το γεγονός ότι οι άνθρωποι _γεννιούνται _μέσα σε συγκεκριμένα κάθε φορά συστήματα τα οποία _δεν τα έχουν επιλέξει_, _ούτε τα έχουν διαμορφώσει _αυτοί οι ίδιοι. Σε συστήματα οικονομικά, κοινωνικά, πολιτισμικά, μέσα σε οικογένειες ή συγκεκριμένους θεσμούς. Επίσης, ότι ο βαθμός που αλλάζουν, επηρεάζουν ή επηρεάζονται από αυτά τα συστήματα εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες, μεταξύ των οποίων και η _θέση _τους σε αυτά τα συστήματα και η κοινωνική, οικονομική ή άλλη _δύναμή _τους, όπως φυσικά κι αυτή αλλάζει μέσα στο χρόνο. Αντίστοιχα θεωρώ πως διαβαθμίζεται και η περίφημη ευθύνη τους. Έτσι, στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμά σου, drsiebenmal, εγώ δεν θα «αθώωνα» ούτε το 20% που δεν ψήφισε όπως λες τα δύο κόμματα. Γιατί κι αυτό το 20% μπορεί να μην έκανε ό,τι έπρεπε για να αλλάξει αυτό το σύστημα. Επίσης, επειδή αλλού, π.χ. στις ΗΠΑ, ο μισός πληθυσμός απέχει από τις εκλογές, αυτό σημαίνει ότι καθίσταται αυτομάτως ανεύθυνος; Από την άλλη, το γεγονός ότι το 70 ή 80% ψήφιζε τα δύο κόμματα δεν το καθιστά αυτομάτως υπεύθυνο για το «πάρτι» _στον ίδιο βαθμό_ με αυτούς που αντικειμενικά ωφελήθηκαν περισσότερο (επειδή κανένας δεν με προσκάλεσε σ' αυτό το πάρτι ποτέ, θα ήθελα να ήξερα, τι ακριβώς εννοούμε μ' αυτή η λέξη; Τα επιδόματα ανεργίας, αν υποθέσουμε ότι κι αυτά προήλθαν από δανεικά -αντί, όπως πιστεύω εγώ να προέλθουν από δίκαιη φορολόγηση, από δικαιότερο μοίρασμα του πλούτου-, ανήκουν κι αυτά στο πάρτι; Οι μισθοί και οι συντάξεις είναι κι αυτά πάρτι; ). Επίσης, υποθέτω ότι το 70-80% δεν ψήφισε αυτά τα κόμματα _επειδή _του είπαν ότι θα κάνουν κάποιο πάρτι για το οποίο θα πληρώσει έναν λογαριασμό μετά από 35 χρόνια, _επειδή _του είπαν πως σε κάθε βήμα του θα πρέπει να πληρώνει, ούτε _επειδή _του είπαν πως κάποιοι θα κλέβουν από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ. Άρα, ναι, σε ένα βαθμό «ξεγελάστηκαν». Σε έναν άλλο βαθμό, ήξεραν ότι δεν υπάρχουν πειστικές εναλλακτικές, άρα «επέλεγαν». Αυτά όμως γίνονται ταυτόχρονα, δεν γίνεται μόνο το ένα ή μόνο το άλλο. 

Έτσι, για να απαντήσω πολύ σύντομα και στον Κώστα που αναρωτιόταν πώς βρε παιδί μου τελικά ψήφισε ο κόσμος τη Θάτσερ και τον Ρίγκαν αφού η σοσιαλδημοκρατία ήταν τόσο καλή: Σε ένα βαθμό γιατί βρέθηκε μπροστά σε μια πραγματική, αντικειμενική κρίση, την κρίση του '70 (κρίση υπερσυσσώρευσης την λένε πολλοί μαρξιστές), το κεφάλαιο έχανε κέρδη και άρα άρχισε να κόβει δουλειές και μισθούς, άρχισαν οι απεργίες, ο πληθωρισμός έτρωγε το εισόδημα των εργαζόμενων κλπ. Σε έναν άλλο βαθμό γιατί τον έπεισαν ή επέλεξε να πεισθεί ιδεολογικά (και ξεπείστηκε μερικά χρόνια αργότερα, πάλι σε ένα βαθμό). Τέλος, γιατί η αριστερά (ή κάποιος άλλος πολιτικός φορέας) δεν του πρόσφερε πειστική εναλλακτική λύση. Γιατί, όπως λέει και ο Π. Παπακωνσταντίνου (στο βιβλίο του «Επιστροφή στο μέλλον»), «Αντί η αριστερά να είναι η καινοτόμος δύναμη της ριζοσπαστικής κοινωνικής αλλαγής και η Δεξιά η συντήρηση, η τελευταία, με τη σημαία της νεοφιλελεύθερης 'αλλαγής' φόρεσε επαναστατικό μανδύα, ενώ η Αριστερά χρεώθηκε την υπεράσπιση του στάτους κβο». Και ίσως και για πολλούς άλλους λόγους. 

Τέλος, για την άνθιση της μαρξιστικής σκέψης, μίλησα σαφώς για το 2010, όχι για την περίοδο μέχρι το 1920 στην Αγγλία, ούτε για την Αμερική ειδικά. Μίλησα για μαρξική ανάλυση γιατί παρατηρείται μια επιστροφή στα ίδια τα κείμενα του Μαρξ και όχι στην ανάλυση με τα εργαλεία του παραδοσιακού μαρξισμού. Αυτή η άνθιση φαίνεται από τα απανωτά συνέδρια που διοργανώνονται, από τις ομάδες εργασίας και τα μπλογκ, από την παραγωγή βιβλίων, από τις νέες μεταφράσεις των έργων του Μαρξ. Ε, και δεν την παρατηρώ μόνο εγώ. :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2010)

anef said:


> Σε ένα βαθμό γιατί βρέθηκε μπροστά σε μια πραγματική, αντικειμενική κρίση, την κρίση του '70 (κρίση υπερσυσσώρευσης την λένε πολλοί μαρξιστές), το κεφάλαιο έχανε κέρδη και άρα άρχισε να κόβει δουλειές και μισθούς, άρχισαν οι απεργίες, ο πληθωρισμός έτρωγε το εισόδημα των εργαζόμενων κλπ. Σε έναν άλλο βαθμό γιατί τον έπεισαν ή επέλεξε να πεισθεί ιδεολογικά (και ξεπείστηκε μερικά χρόνια αργότερα, πάλι σε ένα βαθμό).


Ερώτηση: την κρίση υπερσυσσώρευσης, ένα μη καπιταλιστικό σύστημα πώς την αντιμετωπίζει, αν εξαιρέσουμε τον πόλεμο;



anef said:


> Τέλος, γιατί η αριστερά (ή κάποιος άλλος πολιτικός φορέας) δεν του πρόσφερε πειστική εναλλακτική λύση. Γιατί, όπως λέει και ο Π. Παπακωνσταντίνου (στο βιβλίο του «Επιστροφή στο μέλλον»), «Αντί η αριστερά να είναι η καινοτόμος δύναμη της ριζοσπαστικής κοινωνικής αλλαγής και η Δεξιά η συντήρηση, η τελευταία, με τη σημαία της νεοφιλελεύθερης 'αλλαγής' φόρεσε επαναστατικό μανδύα, ενώ η Αριστερά χρεώθηκε την υπεράσπιση του στάτους κβο».


Δηλαδή, αυτό που έλειπε ήταν μια "καινοτόμος δύναμη ριζοσπαστικής κοινωνικής αλλαγής". Ποια είναι αυτή, όμως; Είναι αυτή σήμερα κάτι παραπάνω από την "υπεράσπιση του στάτους κβο" της ιδεολογίας της επαναστατικής Αριστεράς; Από τον γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο κομουνισμό; Από την περίφημη Επανάσταση; Μα αυτό το πρόγραμμα ηττήθηκε τελειωτικά πριν ακόμα από τον Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Όσοι το επικαλέστηκαν μεταπολεμικά είτε διαψεύστηκαν (π.χ. οι αναρχίζοντες του Μάη του '68, οι τροτσκιστές με την περεστρόικα) είτε είχαν παραισθήσεις (οι Δυτικοί μαοϊκοί). Μόνο η επίκληση μιας μυθικής "διαλεκτικής κατανόησης της πραγματικότητας" επιτρέπει τη διαιώνιση της οπτασίας. Αν είναι έτσι, τότε οι πιο διαλεκτικοί απ' όλους είναι οι χριστιανοί χιλιαστές· δυο χιλιάδες χρόνια μετά, δεν καταθέτουν επ' ουδενί τα όπλα της πίστης. Εκεί να δεις άνθηση των χριστιανικών σπουδών! Αν από την άλλη η "καινοτόμος δύναμη" _δεν_ είναι η Επανάσταση, μήπως είναι κάποια Μεταρρύθμιση; Οικονομική, οικολογική, πολιτική, ηθική; Τότε όμως ξεφεύγουμε από τη "ριζοσπαστική κοινωνική αλλαγή", και είμαστε τρικατάρατοι "ρεφορμιστές", "όμηροι του συστήματος", που "δεν ακούμε το χορτάρι που φυτρώνει" κλπ. κλπ. Οπότε, αν ξέρεις, anef, να μου πεις τι ακριβώς πρεσβεύουν σήμερα ο Π. Παπακωνσταντίνου και η επαναστατική αριστερά που να διαφέρει από το κομουνιστικό πρόγραμμα, δηλ. την κατάργηση της ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας, έστω και "ρεφορμισμένο" αντίστροφα, χωρίς δηλ. τα κουσούρια του λενινισμού, π.χ. τύπου Λούξεμπουργκ και άλλα τέτοια αριστερίστικα ξεχασμένα απ' το Θεό, πες το. Αλλιώς, προτιμώ να είμαι ένας μουντός και λιγδερός ρεφορμιστής, με ολίγη οικολογία και ολίγο αντιμονοπωλισμό και ολίγο φιλελευθερισμό, παρά τις παραπάνω ναφθαλίνες.



anef said:


> Τέλος, για την άνθιση της μαρξιστικής σκέψης, μίλησα σαφώς για το 2010, όχι για την περίοδο μέχρι το 1920 στην Αγγλία, ούτε για την Αμερική ειδικά. Μίλησα για μαρξική ανάλυση γιατί παρατηρείται μια επιστροφή στα ίδια τα κείμενα του Μαρξ και όχι στην ανάλυση με τα εργαλεία του παραδοσιακού μαρξισμού. Αυτή η άνθιση φαίνεται από τα απανωτά συνέδρια που διοργανώνονται, από τις ομάδες εργασίας και τα μπλογκ, από την παραγωγή βιβλίων, από τις νέες μεταφράσεις των έργων του Μαρξ. Ε, και δεν την παρατηρώ μόνο εγώ. :)


Αυτή η επιστροφή στα κείμενα του Μαρξ υπάρχει, στον δυτικό τουλάχιστον μαρξισμό, από τη δεκαετία κιόλας του 1950, δεν είναι τίποτα καινούργιο. Έπειτα, σε ποια απ' όλα τα κείμενα του Μαρξ; Γιατί από τα ουτοπικά οράματα των Χειρογράφων του '44 ως το Κεφάλαιο υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση. Πέρα από το ανθρωπιστικό πάθος, ο Μαρξ δεν έμεινε (ευτυχώς) ο ίδιος. Και πέρα από αυτό: δηλαδή αν παρατηρηθεί νέα άνθηση στη μελέτη των Ευαγγελίων, αυτό θα αυξήσει την εγκυρότητά τους στα μάτια των αθέων;

Τι σχέση έχει ο καπιταλισμός της εποχής του Μαρξ, τον οποίον ανέλυε ο Μαρξ, με τον καπιταλισμό του 2010, ώστε να θεωρείται σημαδιακό το ότι κάποιοι ανασύρουν από το συρτάρι έναν κλασικό συγγραφέα; Το ίδιο μπορεί να κάνουν και οι φιλελεύθεροι: να ξαναδιαβάσουν τον Άνταμ Σμιθ, τον Ρικάρντο, κοκ. Και λοιπόν;

Αλλά πίσω στο θέμα του νήματος: αν κρίνω από το επίπεδο λόγου του Καζάκη (εντάξει, μπορεί να μην είναι αντιπροσωπευτικός), δεν θα εμπιστευόμουν στους συναδέλφους και τους ομοϊδεάτες του την έξοδο της χώρας (ή ακόμα και του λαού, όπως θα προτιμούσαν να το πουν οι ίδιοι) από την κρίση. Τι είπε; αυτό που λέει το ΚΚΕ: φέρτε πίσω αυτά που βγάλατε στην Ελβετία (2/3 του χρέους), αρνηθείτε και τα παλιά χρέη (1/3 του χρέους), και τέλειωσε η κρίση. Αλλιώς, πάμε για νέο ΕΑΜ!

Κάτι τελευταίο, για το "εμείς". Ναι, πράγματι, ο χαρακτήρας όλων των χωρών είναι ταξικός, και άρα το "εμείς" συγκαλύπτει το ότι οι μεν πίνουν το αίμα των δε. Παρ' όλα αυτά, όλοι χρησιμοποιούμε το "εμείς" ή το "η Ελλάδα", "η Τουρκία", η "ΕΣΣΔ", "η Ρωσία", κοκ. Και, παρ' όλη την ταξική δομή, κάθε κράτος συγκροτεί μια ενότητα, ένα εμείς, σε χίλια-δυο πράματα: στη γλώσσα, στον πολιτισμό, στον πόλεμο, _και_ στην οικονομία. (_Και_ αυτό, πάλι, παίχτηκε --με ατυχέστατη έκβαση-- το 1914...) Εγώ ελπίζω στην οικοδόμηση των εξής δύο πρόσθετων "εμείς": του "εμείς οι Ευρωπαίοι" (το 'χε πει και ο Νίτσε!) και του "εμείς οι Ευρωπαίοι εργαζόμενοι" ενάντια στο ευρωπαϊκό κεφάλαιο αλλά εντός του "εμείς οι Ευρωπαίοι". Έλληνας, Ευρωπαίος, εργαζόμενος. Υπάρχουν κι άλλα εμείς, ευρύτερα, αλλά μένω σ' αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2010)

Αγαπητή anef

Θέτεις πάρα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα θέματα --και για πολλά από αυτά, κι εγώ στέκομαι απλός παρατηρητής. Επίτρεψέ μου μερικές σύντομες απαντήσεις για 2-3 από αυτά (μάλλον όχι τα σημαντικότερα, αλλά αυτά που αισθάνομαι πιο ασφαλής ότι έχω σχηματίσει μια άποψη που μπορώ να διατυπώσω).

Για την ευθύνη και του υπόλοιπου 20% της κοινωνίας: Μάλλον συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Όλοι, και το 100% έχει την ευθύνη που αναλογεί στον καθένα. Ίσως κακώς δίστασα να γενικεύσω. Και οι πολιτικοί του υπόλοιπου 20% έχουν την ευθύνη τους που δεν καταφέρνουν να πείσουν τον λαό ότι προτείνουν κάτι διαφορετικό και καλύτερο.

Και είναι επίσης σωστό ότι ελάχιστοι πολιτικοί διαχρονικά στάθηκαν να εξηγήσουν τι σημαίνει αυτό το αθροιζόμενο μακροοικονομικό έλλειμμα και να εξηγήσουν στον λαό (που δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να ξέρει) πού θα οδηγούσε, νομοτελειακά αυτή η πολιτική. Προσωπικά, δεν περίμενα απο τη δεξιά (οικονομική, συντηρητική) να βγάλει τα μάτια της --άρα, θεωρώ ότι αυτή ημόρφωση είναι από τις κατεξοχήν αρμοδιότητες ή ευθύνες ή αποστολές ή δουλειές της αριστεράς.

Δεν θα διαφωνήσουμε ούτε ως προς το πώς θα πρέπει να γίνεται η εξειδίκευση αυτού του «εμείς». Προφανώς είναι θέμα πολιτικής αν θα πάει πιο πολύ εδώ ή πιο πολύ εκεί. Είναι άχαρο και δεν θέλω να κάνω τον απολογητή κανενός εδώ πέρα, απλώς επισημαίνω: Ένα ευρώ την ημέρα, 30 ευρώ τον μήνα, για 12,5 (ας πούμε ότι έμειναν) μισθούς τον χρόνο για τα 4 εκατομμύρια που πληρώνονται από το Δημόσιο (υπάλληλοι, άνεργοι, συνταξιούχοι) 
είναι 1,5 δισεκατομμύριο το χρόνο. Για να καλύψεις λοιπόν 1 ευρώ αύξηση την ημέρα, πρέπει να παίρνεις από 300 πλούσιους Έλληνες 5.000.000 € τον χρόνο περισσότερους φόρους. Κάθε χρόνο -όχι εφάπαξ και μετά να κλείσουν το μαγαζί και να μην ξαναπάρεις τίποτα.

Με κάθε ειλικρίνεια, δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε στην Ελλάδα τόσο πολλούς βαθύπλουτους που να μην τους κάνει διαφορά αν θα τους πάρεις 5.000.000 € τον χρόνο. Αλλά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος. Φυσικά, μπορείς να πάρεις από 3.000 μετρίως πλούσιους από μισό εκατομμύριο παραπάνω ή από 30.000 ψευτοπλούσιους από 50.000 παραπάνω, ή από 300.000 εύπορους 5.000 φόρο παραπάνω κπλ. Για να καλύψεις το 1,5 δισ€. Πολλαπλασίασε τώρα επί 5 για να καλύψεις το ΕΣΥ ή επί 4 για την «εθνική άμυνα» ή επί 20 για τους «εθνικούς τόκους»που μαζεύονται όλα τα χρόνια.

Ή, για να καταλαβαίνουμε αλλιώς τι σημαίνει έλλειμμα 10% στα 300 δισ. δηλ. 30 δισ., πολλαπλασίασε επί 20. Βρες 6000 Έλληνες που μπορείς να τους παίρνεις χαλαρά 5 εκ. τον χρόνο (και να μην κλείνουν το μαγαζί και να μην σηκωθούν να φύγουν) ή ... ή βρες 6.000.000 «εύπορους» να τους πάρεις από 5.000 φόρο παραπάνω. Μα 6.000.000 δεν είμαστε καλα-καλά όλοι οι οικονομικώς ενεργοί Έλληνες... Άρα; Μήπως είναι και κάποιο κομμάτι των μισθών μας, των αποζημιώσεων ανεργίας, των συντάξεών μας πέρα από τις συνολικές δυνάμεις μας;

Και τέλος, η όποια εμπειρία μου από τη γερμανική τουλάχιστον σοσιολδημοκρατία λέει ότι απλώς ξαφνικά είδαν τα νούμερα. Και τρόμαξαν. Επειδή όλα αυτά τα μέτρα που θέλει να περάσει τώρα η Μέρκελ σε όλη την Ευρώπη είναι λίγο-πολύ, τα μέτρα της Agenda 2010 του συνασπισμού SPD-Πράσινων, Σρέντερ-Φίσερ από το 2003. Και δεν είναι σοσιαλιστικά μέτρα με καμία ερμηνεία πέρα από τη μοναδική χωριάτικη, μπακάλικη οικονομική λογική: _Μην ανοίγεσαι πιο πέρα από όσο φτάνουν τα ποδάρια σου_. Και αφού τα εφάρμοσαν αναστρέφοντας την πορεία της γερμανικής οικονομίας προς ανάλογες κατευθύνσεις υπερχρέωσης, καταψηφίστηκαν και στη θέση τους εκλέχτηκαν πιο ορίτζιναλ εκπρόσωποι του γερμανικού κεφαλαίου. Και το έργο συνεχίζεται...


----------



## anef (Jun 21, 2010)

Κώστα, πραγματικά, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι προκαλεί αυτό το μένος και τις ειρωνείες για ναφθαλίνες κλπ. Πάντως, υποθέτω, όχι το δικό μου μήνυμα. Δεν σε είπα ούτε ρεφορμιστή ούτε ολίγον οικολόγο κλπ. ούτε τίποτα. Το τι _ακριβώς _πρεσβεύουν οι Π. Παπακωνσταντίνου κλπ. θα πρέπει να το διαβάσεις στα δικά τους γραπτά γιατί διαφορετικά, λυπάμαι, αλλά αισθάνομαι λίγο σαν να περνάω από εξετάσεις, σαν να είμαι στη γωνία και πρέπει να απολογούμαι, γι' αυτό και φυσικά σταματάω εδώ. Για τα κείμενα του Μαρξ, εννοούσα σαφώς το Κεφάλαιο, και δεν είπα πουθενά ότι γίνεται αυτό για πρώτη φορά. Νέες αναγνώσεις γίνονται και σε άλλους κλασικούς, εννοείται. Η συνάφεια όμως του Μαρξ μέσα στη σημερινή κατάσταση είναι προφανής σε ένα μέρος της αριστεράς, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι προφανής σε όλους, φυσικά.


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2010)

anef, οι ναφθαλίνες είναι η άποψή μου γι' αυτό που υποψιάζομαι πως εννοεί ο Π. Παπακωνσταντίνου ως "καινοτόμο δύναμη ριζοσπαστικής κοινωνικής αλλαγής". Εννοείται ότι ναφθαλίνες είναι για μένα, για κάποιον άλλον/ην μπορεί να είναι ολοζώντανες θεωρίες. Γνώμες είναι αυτές, διαφέρουν. Πράγματι θα έπρεπε πρώτα να τον διαβάσω, αλλά με αυτή τη λογική δεν θα 'πρεπε να κάνω άλλο από το να διαβάζω. Επειδή λοιπόν φάνηκε να τον έχεις διαβάσει εσύ, σε ρώτησα αν θεωρείς ότι εννοεί κάτι άλλο από αυτές τις κτγμ "ναφθαλίνες" του ιδεολογικού "στάτους κβο" της επαναστατικής αριστεράς. Δεν είσαι φυσικά υποχρεωμένη να ξέρεις, ούτε πολύ περισσότερο να απαντήσεις, ούτε σημαίνει ότι περνάς από εξετάσεις για το αν ξέρεις, ούτε, ακόμα περισσότερο, πρέπει να απολογηθείς ή είσαι στη γωνία. Ούτε έχω κανένα μένος, ούτε είπα ότι με είπες κάτι, ολίγον οικολόγο κλπ.: όλα αυτά τα στερνά τα είπα _εγώ ο ίδιος_ για τον εαυτό μου, σε έναν διάλογο, αν θες, με τον πιο "μαξιμαλιστή" εαυτό μου, με τον "υπερεγωτικό" καθρέφτη μου. Και _είμαι_ ρεφορμιστής, άρα δεν με πειράζει να με πούνε τέτοιον. Ελπίζω να επιτρέπεται ο αυτοσαρκασμός. Αλλά αφού νιώθεις πως τα λεγόμενά μου στρέφονταν εναντίον σου, και επειδή πάνω απ' όλα βάζω τις εγκάρδιες σχέσεις μας, συμπεραίνω πως εκφράστηκα αδέξια και σου δημιούργησα αυτή την εντύπωση, οπότε λυπάμαι ειλικρινά που σε στενοχώρησα. Τα αισθήματά μου είναι on ne pourrait plus tendres.

Το "εννούσα σαφώς το Κεφάλαιο" δεν ήταν αυτονόητο, γιατί ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι ο νεαρός Μαρξ υπήρξε πολύ της μόδας τη δεκαετία του '60-'70, ως αντίπαλον δέος, σχεδόν, του "οικονομιστή" Μαρξ του Κεφαλαίου, και ξέρουμε επίσης πόσο η αντίθεση νεαρού-ώριμου Μαρξ προσέλαβε εμβληματικό σχεδόν χαρακτήρα στη διαμάχη ορθόδοξου και δυτικού (νεο)μαρξισμού.

Όσο θα υπάρχει καπιταλισμός, και άρα οικονομικές κρίσεις (ο σοσιαλισμός ποστουλάρει ότι δεν θα έχει ο ίδιος ποτέ κρίσεις), οι θεωρίες κρίσης και οι θεωρίες κατάρρευσης θα διαβάζονται, θα επανέρχονται, θα επικαιροποιούνται. Αυτό δεν είναι κριτήριο εγκυρότητάς τους, όμως. Τέλος πάντων, ο Μαρξ δεν είναι chien crevé (αυτό το έλεγε κι ο ίδιος σε όσους θεωρούσαν απολύτως ξεπερασμένο τον Χέγκελ), δεν ισχυρίζομαι κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά δεν παύει να είναι ένας στοχαστής-προφήτης του 19ου αιώνα, και είμαστε στον 21ο. Δεδομένου δε ότι δεν του άρεσε να φτιάχνει συνταγές "για τα σοσιαλιστικά καζάνια του μέλλοντος", έμεινε στην αρνητική ανάλυση των εγγενών ορίων του καπιταλισμού, προσδοκώντας από το επαναστατικό κίνημα τις απαντήσεις ως προς το πώς θα χτιζόταν μια άλλη, και μάλιστα μια αταξική κοινωνία. Εμείς, μετά από τις φριχτές, τις εφιαλτικές εμπειρίες της "οικοδόμησης του σοσιαλισμού" τον 20ό αιώνα, πόσο μπορούμε να αγνοούμε αυτά τα ερωτήματα, και άρα πόσο μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει η ανάγνωση ενός Μαρξ στο καίριο ζήτημα του _τι θα βάλουμε στη θέση_ του καπιταλισμού;


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2010)

Σχετικά με το θέμα του γιατί ο κόσμος ψήφισε Ρήγκαν και Θάτσερ, επιλέγοντας αυτά που μας έφεραν στη σημερινή κρίση, λίγο καθυστερημένο σχόλιο: είναι ένα θέμα που με είχε απασχολήσει κάποτε και ενώ δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά για την περίπτωση των ΗΠΑ, καθώς δεν το έχω συζητήσει με αμερικανούς, ξέρω δυο πράγματα παραπάνω για το ΗΒ, που ίσως συμπληρώνουν αυτά που είπε η ανεφ πιο πάνω. Το βασικότερο είναι η ψυχολογία του πολίτη. Με το νέο (τότε) σύστημα, κάποιοι βρέθηκαν εξαιρετικά επωφελημένοι από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Αναφέρομαι στη τότε καινοφανή ομάδα των γιάπηδων, κυρίως υπαλλήλων του οικονομικού συστήματος, και σε αυτούς που ζούσαν από αυτούς, προσφέροντάς τους υπηρεσίες (καταναλωτικής φύσης, κυρίως). Φυσικά αυτή η απότομη βελτίωση στο πορτοφόλι κάποιων, δημιουργεί ελπίδες και στους άλλους ότι θα βολευτούν. Έτσι ξεχνιούνται πολύ εύκολα οι αδικημένοι του συστήματος και τελικά περιθωριοποιούνται και φτάνουμε σε αυτό που έβλεπα κάθε μέρα στο δρόμο για το πανεπιστήμιο στο Λονδίνο, στα πλαϊνά δρομάκια γύρω από τα μοντέρνα κτίρια γραφείων με τους κουστουμαρισμένους με τα σινιέ, να έχουν φτιάξει παράγκες από χαρτόνια οι άστεγοι και κανένας να μη δίνει σημασία (το θέαμα περιορίστηκε κάποια στιγμή). Κοιτάζοντας απέξω την κοινωνία αυτή ακούς ότι greed is good (απενοχοποίηση της απληστίας), ακούς εδώ- εκεί, ευτυχώς όχι πολύ, θεωρίες για την πνευματική κατωτερότητα των φτωχών (από αμερικανούς τα ακούς συνήθως αυτά) και βλέπεις ότι έχουν χαθεί και τα προσχήματα, γιατί δεν ντρέπονται να τα πουν αυτά αυτοί που τα πιστεύουν και δεν τους παίρνει κανένας με τις ντομάτες. ΟΚ, βγήκα λίγο εκτός θέματος, αλλά το βασικό είναι ότι όταν κυκλοφορεί χρήμα η κοινωνική αλληλεγγύη πάει περίπατο. Μαζί πάει περίπατο και η επιθυμία να διασφαλίσεις δικαιώματα κλπ. Έτσι για παράδειγμα φτάσαμε να υπάρχει η τρομοκρατία του ωραρίου, δηλαδή να μην περιμένεις προαγωγή αν φεύγεις από τη δουλειά συστηματικά πριν τις έξι ή έρχεσαι μετά τις οχτώ (επίσημες ώρες εργασίας: 9-5), χωρίς να διαμαρτύρεται κανένας γιατί ζουν με το φόβο ότι θα βρεθεί ο συνάδερφος που θα φύγει στις οχτώ και θα κάνει καλύτερη εντύπωση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2010)

Στο #608 ο Κώστας προσπαθεί να βγάλει άκρη με το μνημόνιο. Κατέβασα αγγλικό & ελληνικό από σελίδα της Βουλής και, παρά τις φιλότιμες αν και όχι εξαντλητικές προσπάθειές μου να βρω άκρη, δεν τα κατάφερα. Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα: ότι το ελληνικό κείμενο είχε κομμάτια που δεν έβρισκα στο αγγλικό.

Τώρα με ειδοποιούν για μια αντίστροφη καταγγελία:
Επιπλέον μέτρα περιέχει η αγγλική έκδοση του μνημονίου σε σχέση με την ελληνική που ψηφίστηκε στη Βουλή, καταγγέλλουν τέσσερις βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

Ειδικότερα, στην ερώτησή τους οι βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Παναγιώτης Λαφαζάνης, Βασίλης Μουλόπουλος, Ευαγγελία Αμμανατίδου – Πασχαλίδου και Μιχάλης Κριτσωτάκης χαρακτηρίζουν την τροπολογία «κοινοβουλευτικό πραξικόπημα της 11ης Μαΐου» και τονίζουν ότι η προσφυγή της Ελλάδας στο μηχανισμό ΕΕ - ΕΚΤ – ΔΝΤ, «δε σημαίνει μόνο την καθημερινή εξαγγελία πρωτοφανών μέτρων κοινωνικής κατεδάφισης στο πλαίσιο εφαρμογής του γνωστού Μνημονίου, σημαίνει επίσης την πλήρη απαξίωση της Βουλής αλλά και την υποβάθμιση της κρίσης του ελληνικού λαού».

Σύμφωνα με τους βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, η αγγλική έκδοση του Μνημονίου Συνεννόησης πάνω στις Συγκεκριμένες Προϋποθέσεις Οικονομικής Πολιτικής, στην παράγραφο 2 ii, προβλέπει επιπλέον μέτρα τα οποία έχουν παραλειφθεί από την αντίστοιχη ελληνική έκδοση του Μνημονίου η οποία ψηφίστηκε στη Βουλή.​
Συνέχεια στο Σκάι. Πάντως στη σελίδα της Βουλής γράφει: «Το φωτοτυπημένο σ/ν ή π/ν δεν αποτελεί το τελικό κείμενο διότι εκκρεμούν ορθογραφικές, συντακτικές και νομοτεχνικές διορθώσεις». Και μεταφραστικές, και μεταφραστικές.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 25, 2010)

Απόσπασμα από άρθρο στον Guardian:
_*Greece puts its islands up for sale to save economy*_

_[...]The Guardian has learned that an area in Mykonos, one of Greece's top tourist destinations, is one of the sites for sale. The area is one-third owned by the government, which is looking for a buyer willing to inject capital and develop a luxury tourism complex, according to a source close to the negotiations.

Potential investorsalso looking at property on the island of Rhodes, are mostly Russian and Chinese. Investors in both countries are looking for a little bit of the Mediterranean as holiday destinations for their increasingly affluent populations. Roman Abramovich, the billionaire owner of Chelsea football club, is among those understood to be interested, although a spokesman denied he was about to invest.

Greece has embarked on the desperate measures after being pushed into a €110bn (£90bn) bailout by the EU and the IMF last month, following a decade of overspending and after jittery investors raised borrowing costs to unbearable levels.

The sale of an island – or convincing a member of the international jet-set to take on a long-term lease – would help to boost its coffers. The Private Islands website lists 1,235-acre Nafsika, in the Ionian sea, on sale for €15m. But others are on for less than €2m – less than a townhouse in Mayfair or Chelsea. Some of the country's numerous islands are tiny which could barely fit a single sunbed.

Only 227 Greek islands are populated and the decision to press ahead with potential sales has also been driven by the inability of the state to develop basic infrastructure, or police most of its islands. The hope is that the sale or long-term lease of some islands will attract investment that will generate jobs and taxable income.[...]_


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2010)

"Ο ισχυρισμός ότι η Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση εμπλέκεται στην πώληση οποιουδήποτε νησιού είναι πλήρως ανακριβής", απαντά ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος, σημειώνοντας ότι οι αγοραπωλησίες νησιών που ανήκουν σε ιδιώτες, όπως το "Ναυσικά" που αναφέρεται στο δημοσίευμα, δεν αποτελεί κάτι νέο.[...]
Ο εκπρόσωπος της κυβέρνησης ολοκληρώνει την επιστολή του με την παραίνεση προς την εφημερίδα να προxωρά σε περισσότερο ενδελεχή έρευνα πριν δημοσιεύει "εμπρηστικά άρθρα". Καλεί τη διεύθυνση της Guardian να δημοσιεύσει την επιστολή του και να ανακαλέσει αμέσως το δημοσίευμα. 
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.oikonomia&id=177058​
Κρίμα. Θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ένα πολύ θετικό πρόγραμμα πώλησης τουριστικά αξιοποιήσιμων εκτάσεων, με τρόπο που να εξασφαλίζει καλές τιμές τώρα και καλά αποτελέσματα για το μέλλον. Αν αναγκαστούμε να τα πουλήσουμε μετά από μια περήφανη χρεοκοπία, η πώληση θα γίνει με την προμελέτη και τη σοφία με την οποία έγινε και ο δανεισμός του μνημονίου. Με το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 25, 2010)

Costas said:


> Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, Ambrose, είχες κι εσύ στο ποστ σου εκείνο που λινκάρισες την ίδια απορία: "Όταν λέει τις κινητές και ακίνητες αξίες εντός της επικρατείας της, τι εννοεί;"



Η ερώτησή μου ήταν περισσότερο ρητορική. Μπορούμε να το ερμηνεύσουμε με πολλούς τρόπους, αλλά μπορεί να εννοεί κάτι που δεν παράγει πλούτο ή που δεν έχει αξία;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 25, 2010)

Costas said:


> Η λύση που ευαγγελίζεται ο Καζάκης μου φαίνεται λάθος: δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω. Ε, όταν θα ξαναβγείς να δανειστείς (γιατί θα είσαι ελλειμματικός έτσι κι αλλιώς) για να εφαρμόσεις τα κεϋνσιανά σου προγράμματα, ποιος θα σου δώσει; Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω, παρά τα όσα λένε οι οικονομολόγοι τους.



Απαντάω καθώς τα διαβάζω ένα-ένα (συγχωρέστε με). Δεν ξέρω τι είπε ο Καζάκης, αλλά η Ελλάδα δεν θα είναι η πρώτη χώρα που θα κάνει αναδιαπραγμάτευση του χρέους της. Και άλλες χώρες το έχουν κάνει και δανειστές βρήκαν. Με εξαίρεση τους μικροεπενδυτές, τα πολλά λεφτά λειτουργούν ψυχρά και υπολογιστικά. Αν δουν πιθανότητες κέρδους, θα δανείσουν. Τη χρεωκοπία ακόμα δεν την έχουμε αποφύγει (και έχουμε ήδη ξεπουλήσει). Ίδωμεν. Εκεί που έχουμε φτάσει νομίζω ότι τα πάντα πλέον εναπόκεινται στη Θεία Πρόνοια. Στην κυριολεξία. Ως προς τα άλλα, τι να πούμε και πού να αναζητήσουμε ευθύνες. Σε όλες τις κυβερνήσεις από το 80 και μετά με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στις κυβερνήσεις Α. Παπανδρέου, Κ. Σημίτη, Κ. Καραμανλή; Στη σημερινή που αποδεικνύεται όχι απλά τραγικά ανίκανη, αλλά ... τι να πω...;


----------



## anef (Jun 28, 2010)

Μια που έγινε λόγος για τη Ναόμι Κλάιν και το βιβλίο της για τον καπιταλισμό της καταστροφής, εδώ μια συνέντευξή της και από κάτω η μετάφραση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 28, 2010)

Από τη σημερινή Ε.
_*
Ολες οι θυσίες μας στις τσέπες των δανειστών*

Σε θυσίες για τους δανειστές μας φαίνεται ότι υποβάλλονται μισθωτοί και συνταξιούχοι, των οποίων το εισόδημα έχει πληγεί αγρίως από τα μέτρα της κυβέρνησης. Το όποιο «όφελος» προκύπτει για τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό από τις περικοπές μισθών, συντάξεων αλλά και η εξοικονόμηση πόρων από την εφαρμογή του νέου Ασφαλιστικού θα εξανεμιστεί την προσεχή τριετία. 

Σε αντίθεση με τις υπόλοιπες δημόσιες δαπάνες που έχουν μπει «στην πρέσα», το κονδύλι των τόκων διογκώνεται απορροφώντας έτσι ολοένα και περισσότερους φόρους από αυτούς που θα φέρει στα κρατικά ταμεία η φορολογική επιδρομή.

Υπολογίζεται ότι το 2013 η δαπάνη των τόκων για την εξυπηρέτηση του δημοσίου χρέους θα διπλασιαστεί προσεγγίζοντας το 10% του ΑΕΠ, από 5% που ήταν πέρυσι. Τούτο σημαίνει ότι με τα σημερινά δεδομένα το Δημόσιο από 12,9 δισ. ευρώ που κατέβαλε για τόκους θα αναγκαστεί να πληρώνει μέσα σε μία τριετία περισσότερα από 25 δισ. ευρώ. Σύμφωνα με τις εκτιμήσεις της HSBC, η Ελλάδα την προσεχή τριετία θα κατέχει τα σκήπτρα δαπανώντας περίπου το 9% του Ακαθάριστου Εγχώριου Προϊόντος για τόκους, ενώ η Ιταλία θα ξοδεύει περίπου το 5,8%, η Πορτογαλία το 4,9% και η Ισπανία μόνο το 3,3%.

Η Ελλάδα θα πληρώσει την ερχόμενη τριετία τους δυσβάσταχτους όρους που «επέβαλαν» οι αγορές. δηλαδή οι δανειστές της μέχρι τον περασμένο Μάιο, οπότε αναγκάστηκε να προσφύγει στον μηχανισμό βοήθειας Ε.Ε/ΔΝΤ. Μέχρι τότε η χώρα είχε αντλήσει από τις αγορές περίπου 30 δισ. ευρώ με επιτόκια που κυμαίνονταν στο 6%. Αντίστοιχα υψηλά επιτόκια ενδεχομένως θα κληθεί να καταβάλει το Δημόσιο προκειμένου να διαθέσει μέσα στον Ιούλιο έντοκα γραμμάτια αξίας 4 δισ. ευρώ. Τα δάνεια που θα μας χορηγήσει το ΔΝΤ και η Ε.Ε. είναι τριετούς και πενταετούς διάρκειας με περίοδο χάριτος, και το επιτόκιό τους έχει οριστεί στο 5%. Κατά συνέπεια οι όροι εξυπηρέτησης και αποπληρωμής είναι λιγότερο επαχθείς._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2010)

Τώρα παρέλαβαν τις κουκουβάγιες στην Ε άραγε;  Γι' αυτό ακριβώς δεν σταμάτησαν να μας δανείζουν;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 29, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι πώς είχα την εντύπωση ότι γι' αυτό ακριβώς μάς δάνειζαν (όπως εκδίδουν οι τράπεζές μας πιστωτικές κάρτες σε φοιτητές και ανθρώπους χωρίς εισόδημα ή στεγαστικά δάνεια σε όποιον τα ζητήσει); Ποιος σταμάτησε να μάς δανείζει; Κανένας. Το μόνο που έγινε είναι ότι σταμάτησαν να μάς δανείζουν με τα νορμάλ επιτόκια. Δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Από τη δική μου τη σκοπιά τουλάχιστον.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2010)

Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι την απόφαση να ζητήσουμε δανεικά δεν την πήραν ούτε φοιτητές, ούτε άνθρωποι που θα πλήρωναν από την τσέπη τους. 

Καταλήγω ότι μόνο μια επαναδιαπραγμάτευση του χρέους θα μας βγάλει από το αδιέξοδο, αλλά στις παρούσες συνθήκες είναι αδύνατη για πολλούς λόγους. Ένας λόγος είναι ότι δεν έχουμε κανέναν πολιτικό λογικό που να ξέρει να το παίζει τρελός εκεί που πρέπει, και άλλος ότι είναι έτσι φτιαγμένο το σύστημα του δανεισμού που δεν ξεφεύγεις εύκολα. 

Επιπλέον ορισμένα μέτρα δε με πείθουν για την αποτελεσματικότητά τους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 29, 2010)

SBE said:


> Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι την απόφαση να ζητήσουμε δανεικά δεν την πήραν ούτε φοιτητές, ούτε άνθρωποι που θα πλήρωναν από την τσέπη τους.



Όχι, την πήραμε εμείς, αλλά την ευθύνη την έχουν σε κάθε περίπτωση και οι δύο. Και η τράπεζα που *εν γνώσει της *δανείζει σε αφερέγγυο άτομο και ο λήπτης του δανείου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι, την πήραμε εμείς, αλλά την ευθύνη την έχουν σε κάθε περίπτωση και οι δύο. Και η τράπεζα που *εν γνώσει της *δανείζει σε αφερέγγυο άτομο και ο λήπτης του δανείου.



Μην το κοιτάς με τα ίδια κριτήρια που κοιτάμε ένα στεγαστικό δάνειο για κάποιον μισθωτό. Τα κράτη πάντα έχουν να πληρώσουν, επομένως είναι καλοί πελάτες Ακόμα κι αν έχουν πρόβλημα ρευστότητας, έχουν γη, φυσικούς πόρους, κρατικές επιχειρήσεις, εισοδήματα από φόρους κλπ. 

Φυσικά υπάρχει το ρίσκο ότι μπορεί τo πόπολο να εκλέξει κανέναν Μπολιβαριστή (βλ. Βενεζουέλα).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 29, 2010)

Ας μην λέμε τα ίδια όλη την ώρα. Όταν μάς δέχτηκαν στην ΟΝΕ ήξεραν ότι δεν πληρούσαμε τα κριτήρια. Πάμε παρακάτω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2010)

Δε λέμε τα ίδια. Μη μπερδεύεις την ΟΝΕ σε συζήτηση για τον δανεισμό της Ελλάδας από τις "αγορές". 
Τα χρέη της Ελλάδας άλλωστε είναι παλιότερα από την ΟΝΕ, άλλο αν από τότε ξέφυγαν. Οι δανειστές δεν δάνεισαν γιατί ξεγελάστηκαν σχετικά με την οικονομία μας, δάνεισαν γιατί πάντα δανείζουν όταν ξέρουν ότι μπορούν να εισπράξουν.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 29, 2010)

Μα η ΟΝΕ και ο δανεισμός της Ελλάδας είναι απόλυτα αλληλένδετα. Με την είσοδο και για την είσοδο στην ΟΝΕ δημιουργήθηκαν άσχημες σχέσεις οικονομικής εξάρτησης της Ελλάδας, οι οποίες μαζί με όλα τα άλλα (κακοδιαχείριση Ελληνικού κράτους, παιχνίδια κερδοσκοπίας), μάς οδήγησαν εδώ. Και όλα αυτά έγιναν με τη γνώση τόσο των _Ευρωπαίων_, όσο και των _δανειστών_, _αλλά και των πολιτικών._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2010)

Τριμηνιαία έκθεση του ΙΟΒΕ με αφιέρωμα στο μνημόνιο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Να κάνουμε νήμα για το «ψωμί δεν έχουμε, ραπανάκια για την όρεξη» (Κοραής: we may be starving, but we're big spenders).


Αυτό θα μπορούμε να το πούμε και «ψωμί δεν έχουμε, Ρέππα για την όρεξη».

Με κάτι τέτοια που κάνουν οι πασόκοι θυμάμαι και τα δικά μου τουντού.


Σύμφωνα πάντως με την έκθεση του ΙΟΒΕ:
Ο μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος που διατρέχει σήμερα η χώρα προέρχεται από τη δαιμονοποίηση του Μνημονίου από μέρος του πολιτικού συστήματος, του Τύπου, των συνδικάτων, των επαγγελματικών και επιχειρηματικών ομάδων που θίγονται. Ουδείς όμως από τους παραπάνω προτείνει εναλλακτική λύση, διότι απλώς δεν υπάρχει. Οι επιλογές μας σήμερα συνοψίζονται στο δίλημμα: Μνημόνιο ή χρεοκοπία και εξαθλίωση.​


----------



## anef (Jul 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σύμφωνα πάντως με την έκθεση του ΙΟΒΕ:
> Ο μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος που διατρέχει σήμερα η χώρα προέρχεται από τη δαιμονοποίηση του Μνημονίου από μέρος του πολιτικού συστήματος, του Τύπου, των συνδικάτων, των επαγγελματικών και επιχειρηματικών ομάδων που θίγονται. Ουδείς όμως από τους παραπάνω προτείνει εναλλακτική λύση, διότι απλώς δεν υπάρχει. Οι επιλογές μας σήμερα συνοψίζονται στο δίλημμα: Μνημόνιο ή χρεοκοπία και εξαθλίωση.​



Μα είναι αυτονόητο ότι για τον ΣΕΒ (τις απόψεις του οποίου εκφράζει το «ανεξάρτητο» ΙΟΒΕ) ο μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος θα ήταν η «δαιμονοποίηση» του Μνημονίου. Φαίνεται έτσι και πόσο ταυτίζονται οι απόψεις κυβέρνησης - ΣΕΒ. Τώρα, πώς γίνεται τα συμφέροντα όλων των Ελλήνων να ταυτίζονται με τα συμφέροντα των βιομηχάνων, αυτό θα' χουμε τα επόμενα χρόνια να το σκεφτόμαστε...


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2010)

Με τη διαφορά ότι αυτοί βγάλανε και μια έκθεση με νούμερα. Επίσης, υπάρχουν ορισμένοι που δεν είναι φερέφωνα του ΣΕΒ και επίσης πιστεύουν ότι κάνει κακό η δαιμονοποίηση του Μνημονίου. Είναι «εύκολη λύση» η δαιμονοποίηση. Και επειδή τυχαίνει να «τρέχει» πλέον αυτή η λύση, οι προτάσεις για λύσεις εκτός Μνημονίου πρέπει να είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες, με νούμερα, ενώ επείγουν οι λύσεις εντός Μνημονίου, ως πλέον ρεαλιστικές.


----------



## stathis (Jul 6, 2010)

ΙΟΒΕ said:


> Οι επιλογές μας σήμερα συνοψίζονται στο δίλημμα: Μνημόνιο ή χρεοκοπία και εξαθλίωση.


Εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα δίλημμα, παρά μόνο μνημόνιο *και* εξαθλίωση.
Διαφωνεί κανείς;


----------



## anef (Jul 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Με τη διαφορά ότι αυτοί βγάλανε και μια έκθεση με νούμερα. Επίσης, υπάρχουν ορισμένοι που δεν είναι φερέφωνα του ΣΕΒ και επίσης πιστεύουν ότι κάνει κακό η δαιμονοποίηση του Μνημονίου. Είναι «εύκολη λύση» η δαιμονοποίηση. Και επειδή τυχαίνει να «τρέχει» πλέον αυτή η λύση, οι προτάσεις για λύσεις εκτός Μνημονίου πρέπει να είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες, με νούμερα, ενώ επείγουν οι λύσεις εντός Μνημονίου, ως πλέον ρεαλιστικές.



Nickel, τη δαιμονοποίηση γι' αυτό την έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά, γιατί φυσικά δεν πιστεύω πως είναι δαιμονοποίηση. Είναι αντίθεση στο μνημόνιο. Πολιτική αντίθεση. Για τα νούμερα, τι να πω; Εμείς εδώ στη Λεξιλογία πιο πολλή συζήτηση κάναμε απ' όση είδαμε στην κεντρική πολιτική σκηνή (όπου εγώ δεν άκουσα να συζητιέται ούτε μία αντίθετη άποψη ποτέ στο πλαίσιο της κυβέρνησης, παρόλο που την αντίθεσή τους εξέφρασαν και γνωστοί ξένοι οικονομολόγοι, με στοιχεία και νούμερα επίσης, να μην ξανανεβάζουμε άρθρα). Τα νούμερα δείχνουν βαθιά ύφεση για την οικονομία γενικά, και εξαθλίωση για πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του κόσμου. Αυτό για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο ονομάζεται «ρεαλισμός». Και η αντίδραση σ' αυτό τον ρεαλισμό ονομάζεται εσχάτως «τρομοκρατία».


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2010)

stathis said:


> Εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα δίλημμα, παρά μόνο μνημόνιο *και* εξαθλίωση.
> Διαφωνεί κανείς;



Εγώ. Γιατί μοιρολατρία και αρνητισμός; Αυτό το κακό που μας βρήκε είναι αδύνατο να το εκμεταλλευτούμε κάπως, για να μας βγει κάπως σε καλό; Πρέπει να το κάνουμε όλοι μας τρισχειρότερο απ' αυτό που είναι;


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2010)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η κριτική που γίνεται από ορισμένους είναι ότι η χρεοκοπία είναι μονόδρομος και ότι το μνημόνιο έχει βασικό στόχο να καλυφθούν οι πιστωτές μας και όσοι έχουν αγοράσει ελληνικά ομόλογα -και ότι από καθαρά ελληνική άποψη αν το εξετάζαμε, θα ήταν συμφερότερο να χρεοκοπήσουμε χωρίς το μνημόνιο. Σε μερικούς μήνες, ίσως έχουμε περισσότερα στοιχεία για να κρίνουμε αν έχουν δίκιο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2010)

Κάπου στην αρχή, της κρίσης ή του νήματος, είχα πει το διόλου πρωτότυπο ότι μας ζητούν μέσα σε τρία χρόνια να διορθώσουμε τα προβλήματα τριάντα χρόνων. Όχι μόνο να μάθουμε να ζούμε με λιγότερα, αλλά να κάνουμε και τις απαραίτητες διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές. Όταν προσπαθείς να πετύχεις αυτόν το στόχο, θα πονέσεις κόσμο και θα κάνεις και πολλά λάθη, ιδίως αν μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή διαφήμιζες ότι υπάρχουν λεφτά (που υπάρχουν αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχουν και τρόποι να τα φέρεις στο παιχνίδι). Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε το Μνημόνιο να μας οδηγεί. Καλώς ή κακώς — θα το κρίνει η ιστορία, όποιος δεν βαριέται μπορεί να το κρίνει και σε άλλο νήμα. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να μας είχαν δώσει τα λεφτά με καλύτερους όρους: χαμηλότερο επιτόκιο, εξόφληση σε περισσότερες δόσεις. Να μας δώσουν μάλιστα και πριμ ένα πρόσθετο ποσό με ακόμα χαμηλότερο επιτόκιο, το οποίο θα διαθέταμε σε αναπτυξιακά έργα — υποδομές και νέες πλουτοπαραγωγικές επενδύσεις, για να μη φουντώσει η ανεργία και για να βελτιώσουμε το εμπορικό ισοζύγιο. Αλλά τέτοιο θέμα δεν τέθηκε ούτε σαν αστείο. Πρέπει να έχεις δείξει ικανός να αξιοποιείς τα χρήματα που σου δίνουν, όχι να τα κάνεις χλάπα της και χλούπα της. Ε ρε πακετάκια Ντελόρ που κλαίμε…

Αυτή τη βελτίωση πρέπει να την πετύχουμε μόνοι μας. Να ξεκάνουμε όλες τις βλακείες που έχουμε σωρεύσει (τις εκατοντάδες Αγρογές, τις χιλιάδες αναξιοκρατικές στελεχώσεις του κράτους, τους στρεβλούς νόμους και κανονισμούς, τη διαφθορά, τα φακελάκια, τους νονούς, τους νεποτισμούς, το βόλεμα, όλα αυτά που δίνουν δικαιολογίες στον φοροκλέφτη, όλα αυτά που επιτρέπουν τη δράση του φοροκλέφτη, όλα αυτά που διώχνουν τον καλό επενδυτή, όλα αυτά που ελκύουν τα λαμόγια, καταλαβαίνετε τι θέλω να πω) για να μπορούμε σε μερικούς μήνες, αν τα νούμερα δεν πάνε καλά, να πάμε να ζητήσουμε με το σπαθί μας μια καλύτερη εξόφληση του χρέους, για να υπάρχουν περιθώρια για θετικές κινήσεις. Να μπορούμε να δείξουμε ότι γινόμαστε μια αξιόπιστη χώρα. Ναι, να το δείξουμε στους δανειστές μας, γιατί σ’ αυτούς δίνουμε εξετάσεις, αφού καταφέραμε και κρεμόμαστε από τα… κουμπιά τους. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλοι πρέπει να δουλέψουμε σοβαρά. Προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη. Όλα τα άλλα σενάρια είναι χειρότερα. Πείτε μου, πόσους ξέρετε που να δουλεύουν σοβαρά προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση;

Αν η εναλλακτική είναι να τους πούμε να πάρουν πίσω το Μνημόνιό τους και έχουμε εμείς, είτε μας λένε Σαμαρά είτε Τσίπρα είτε Παπαρήγα είτε Ρέππα είτε Σακοράφα, καλύτερες λύσεις, θέλω να δω τις καλύτερες λύσεις με ανάλυση που να καταλαβαίνω και να με πείθει. Αλλιώς, δεν θα πάρω.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2010)

Όμως το πρόβλημα νίκελ είναι ότι με αφορμή την κρίση, την οικονομική κατάσταση κλπ περνάνε και θεσμικές αλλαγες που δεν εχουν καμιά σχέση με την οικονομική κρίση. Βεβαίως, είναι η καλύτερη στιγμή για να περάσουν, αλλά δείχνει ταυτόχρονα αυτό που μέχρι χτες κρυβόταν με κάποια τήρηση προσχημάτων, ότι οι εκπρόσωποί μας δεν εκπροσωπούν όχι τους ψηφοφόρους αλλά ούτε τον εαυτό τους, εκπροσωπούν συγκεκριμένα συμφέροντα. 
Δεν πιστεύω ότι σε προσωπικό/ οικογενειακό επίπεδο θα εξαθλιωθούμε, κι ίσως η λιτότητα μας βγει σε καλό - άλλωστε αυτή τη λέξη την ακούω από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, και καλά ζούσαμε, απλά δεν είχαμε νεοπλουτίστικες υπερβολές. Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν το ότι πλέον είναι φανερό και στο τελευταίο κομματόσκυλο ότι δεν υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί οδηγήσει σε καλύτερα ή χειρότερα αποτελέσματα. Θα στραφούμε ακόμα περισσοτερο στο άκρατο κυνήγι της καλής, όπως κάναμε τη δεκαετία του '80, φτάνοντας ίσως στα ακρα, ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του, μηδενική κοινωνική συνοχή κλπκλπ ή θα στρωθούμε να μάθουμε από τα λάθη μας για να φτιάξουμε μια καλύτερη κοινωνία; Η τελευταία δεκαπενταετία δεν έχει δείξει σημαντικά δείγματα ότι είμαστε ικανοί για το δεύτερο. 
Όσο για τα πακετα Ντελόρ, και άλλες χώρες που τα πήραν και τα χρησιμοποίησαν αλλιώς δε βλέπω να είναι σε καλύτερη μοίρα. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι πως χώρες σαν την Ισπανία κατοικούνται από πρόβατα που δέχονται να καθοδηγούνται από πεφωτισμένους δεσπότες , και στην Ιταλία υπάρχει το γνωστό κράτος εν κράτει που δεν λέει κανείς το όνομά του.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2010)

Αν στην πρώτη παράγραφο σχολιάζεις την ελληνική κυβέρνηση, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοείς, αλλά μακάρι να ήταν το μόνο τους λάθος.

Η εξαθλίωση δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί, αρκεί να ξεφύγει λίγο ακόμα ο έλεγχος των πραγμάτων. Η λιτότητα είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Εγώ είμαι υπέρ της λιτότητας, διεθνώς, οπωσδήποτε σε σχέση με τους πόρους. Αλλά αυτό θέλει μια εντελώς διαφορετική οικονομία, που δεν βασίζεται στην κατανάλωση, και που θα μπορεί να δώσει άλλη διάρθρωση στην απασχόληση. Όνειρα θερινής νύχτας — ακόμα κι αν συμβούν ποτέ, δεν θα τα προλάβω.

Είναι σημαντικό το άλλο που λες: αν θα αντιμετωπίσουμε την κρίση σαν σύνολα ή σαν άτομα. Προς το παρόν, όλα τα δείγματα είναι αρνητικά. Παντού επικρατούν οι μικροπολιτικές, τα συντεχνιακά συμφέροντα, οι ομαδούλες μέσα στα κόμματα (καν τα κομματικά συμφέροντα). Μια τρύπια βάρκα είμαστε. Οι μισοί κρατάνε ένα κουπί, αλλά ο καθένας κωπηλατεί όπου αυτός νομίζει. Άλλοι βουλώνουν τρύπες, άλλοι ανοίγουν τρύπες, άλλοι αδειάζουν νερά από τη βάρκα και άλλοι αδειάζουν νερά από τη θάλασσα μέσα στη βάρκα. Θα βουλιάξει η βάρκα; Θα προλάβει να πιάσει στεριά; Θα το μάθετε στο επόμενο τεύχος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν στην πρώτη παράγραφο σχολιάζεις την ελληνική κυβέρνηση, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοείς, αλλά μακάρι να ήταν το μόνο τους λάθος.



Όχι μόνο την τωρινή. Άλλωστε αυτή η απογοήτευση με τους πολιτικούς δεν είναι παρά αποτέλεσμα του ότι έγιναν φανερά αυτά που πάντα γίνονταν στα κρυφά, από τη μια, και από την άλλη του ότι όπως εξελισσόμαστε σαν κοινωνία, εξελίσσονται και οι απαιτήσεις μας- δεν μας ικανοποιεί πλέον να μας κάνει απλώς ένα μικρορουσφετάκι ή να δηλώνει ηγέτης συγκεκριμένης ιδεολογίας. Έχουμε άλλες απαιτήσεις. 



nickel said:


> Η εξαθλίωση δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί, αρκεί να ξεφύγει λίγο ακόμα ο έλεγχος των πραγμάτων.



Εγώ είμαι αισιόδοξη.



> Είναι σημαντικό το άλλο που λες: αν θα αντιμετωπίσουμε την κρίση σαν σύνολα ή σαν άτομα. Προς το παρόν, όλα τα δείγματα είναι αρνητικά.



Ακριβώς. Επίσης, μάλλον δεν έχουμε πιάσει ακόμα πάτο. Μου έλεγαν ότι παρόλη την οικονομική κρίση ο πληθωρισμός ανεβαίνει. Αυτό εμένα μου λέει ότι πολλοί έχουν ακόμα χρήματα και δεν έχουν αισθανθεί τις περικοπές. Αντί να βάλουν μυαλό και να περιορίσουν τα έξοδά τους, ακολουθούν τη μέθοδο τρώω τα έτοιμα μέχρι να τελειώσουν γιατί δε θέλω να στερηθώ τίποτα τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, μάλλον δεν έχουμε πιάσει ακόμα πάτο. Μου έλεγαν ότι παρόλη την οικονομική κρίση ο πληθωρισμός ανεβαίνει. Αυτό εμένα μου λέει ότι πολλοί έχουν ακόμα χρήματα και δεν έχουν αισθανθεί τις περικοπές. Αντί να βάλουν μυαλό και να περιορίσουν τα έξοδά τους, ακολουθούν τη μέθοδο τρώω τα έτοιμα μέχρι να τελειώσουν γιατί δε θέλω να στερηθώ τίποτα τώρα.


Αλίμονο αν είχαμε πιάσει πάτο, υπάρχουν αρκετά σκαλιά ακόμα, γι' αυτό άλλωστε δεν τον βλέπουν να φοβηθούν αυτοί που κάθε τόσο μας κατεβάζουν ένα ακόμη σκαλί. Αλλά ο πληθωρισμός δεν είναι πάντα του είδους «βάρα τα τα κορόιδα, αφού έχουν και πληρώνουν». Στο φρικώδες 5% οι 2 μονάδες οφείλονταν στο πετρέλαιο, λέει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2010)

Από το άρθρο που στέλνεις βλέπω ότι δεν φτάνει η διεθνής αύξηση του πετρελαίου, δε φτάνει το μάδημα με αύξηση φόρων, έχουμε και την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, ενοίκια, ιατρικές υπηρεσίες (κοιτάνε να βγάλουν όσα θα τους πάρει το ΣΔΟΕ, άραγε; ) κλπ. Πάλι καλά που είχαμε καλή σοδειά φέτος κι οι τιμές των φρουτολαχανικών έπεσαν.


----------



## stathis (Jul 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Γιατί μοιρολατρία και αρνητισμός; Αυτό το κακό που μας βρήκε είναι αδύνατο να το εκμεταλλευτούμε κάπως, για να μας βγει κάπως σε καλό; Πρέπει να το κάνουμε όλοι μας τρισχειρότερο απ' αυτό που είναι;


(Μάλλον έπρεπε να ρωτήσω ποιος διαφωνεί εκτός από τον Νίκελ. :))

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, είναι γνωστό ότι εμείς οι Έλληνες γκρινιάζουμε με το παραμικρό. Σε ό,τι με αφορά, υπόσχομαι να μην ξανακάνω αρνητικές σκέψεις την επόμενη φορά που θα μπω σε ταξί, θα βάλω βενζίνη ή θα μάθω ότι απολύθηκε άλλος ένας γνωστός μου (ή έχασε το 20% του μισθού του).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2010)

stathis said:


> (Μάλλον έπρεπε να ρωτήσω ποιος διαφωνεί εκτός από τον Νίκελ. :))
> 
> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, είναι γνωστό ότι εμείς οι Έλληνες γκρινιάζουμε με το παραμικρό. Σε ό,τι με αφορά, υπόσχομαι να μην ξανακάνω αρνητικές σκέψεις την επόμενη φορά που θα μπω σε ταξί, θα βάλω βενζίνη ή θα μάθω ότι απολύθηκε άλλος ένας γνωστός μου (ή έχασε το 20% του μισθού του).



Συντάσσομαι με τον Νικέλ και ακολουθεί η δική μου προσπάθεια για τη θετική πλευρά των πραγμάτων:
_
Την επόμενη φορά που θα μπεις σε ταξί:_
Πάρε απόδειξη και γέλα χαιρέκακα
[*]Ατιμούλη, έχουμε λεφτουδάκια και μπαίνουμε και σε ταξί, έ;

_Την επόμενη φορά που θα βάλεις βενζίνη:_
Πάρε απόδειξη και γέλα χαιρέκακα
Σκέψου ότι η δική σου βενζίνη τουλάχιστον δεν κολυμπάει στο Τέχας
[*]Ατιμούλη, έχουμε λεφτουδάκια και μπαίνουμε και σε ταξί, έ;

_Την επόμενη φορά που θα μάθεις ότι απολύθηκε άλλος ένας γνωστός σου:_
Σκέψου τι καινούργιες προοπτικές αλλαγής σταδιοδρομίας και νέας ζωής ανοίγονται για τον φίλο σου. Φαντάσου να έπρεπε να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με μειωμένο μισθό 20%.
Ατιμούλη, έχουμε λεφτουδάκια για να συντηρούμε φιλίες, γνωριμίες, παρέες και άλλα τέτοια, έ;

_Την επόμενη φορά που θα μάθεις ότι άλλος ένας γνωστός σου έχασε το 20% του μισθού του:_
Σκέψου πόσο χρόνο κέρδισε ο φίλος σου για να εξετάσει με σχετική άνεση καινούργιες προοπτικές αλλαγής σταδιοδρομίας και νέας ζωής. Φαντάσου να έπρεπε να κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα όντας άνεργος.
Ατιμούλη, μόνο εμάς δεν μας πιάνουν τα μέτρα βλέπω. Δουλίτσα την κρατάμε, μειώσεις δεν μας κάνουνε, με ταξά και γιωταχιά κυκλοφοράμε... Και γκρινιάζουμε, ε; Αλλά τι Έλληνες θα ήμασταν αλλιώς;


----------



## sarant (Jul 7, 2010)

Αλήθεια, εσείς αποδείξεις ζητάτε όταν δεν σας δίνουν (από ταξί ή μαγαζιά);


----------



## crystal (Jul 7, 2010)

Από μαγαζιά, ναι. Από ταξί όχι, αλλά οι περισσότεροι δίνουν ούτως ή άλλως.

Το ΣΚ, με παρέα εκτός Αθηνών. Κυριακή πρωί ετοιμαζόμαστε να φύγουμε απ' το ξενοδοχείο, πληρώνουμε και ζητάμε απόδειξη.
-Θέλετε απόδειξη; (με βλέμμα "δεν ξηγιέστε καλά, και σας έκοψα για καλά παιδιά")
-Ναι, αν είναι εύκολο.
-Δεν είναι εδώ ο υπεύθυνος...
-Ωραία, τότε να μας την κόψετε εσείς.
-Καθίστε, θα τον πάρω τηλέφωνο.

Περιμέναμε 20 λεπτά με το αμάξι φορτωμένο, μέχρι να έρθει ο τύπος με ύφος "$^&&* τον Γιωργάκη που 'βαλε τον κόσμο να μαζεύει παλιόχαρτα" και να μας την κόψει. Η δε κυρία του, που την προηγούμενη μέρα ήταν πολύ διαχυτική κι εξυπηρετική, δεν γύρισε ούτε να μας χαιρετήσει. Δεν μας πείραξαν τα νεύρα, αλλά η όλη δυστοκία μας έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση και μετά αναρωτιόμασταν πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που έκοψε απόδειξη αυτή η επιχείρηση, για να το κάνουν τόσο μεγάλο θέμα.


----------



## anef (Jul 7, 2010)

stathis said:


> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, είναι γνωστό ότι εμείς οι Έλληνες γκρινιάζουμε με το παραμικρό.



Αυτό μου θύμισε έναν δημοσιογράφο της Καθημερινής που σε μια εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση έλεγε πως κάθε φορά που πάει στη Νέα Υόρκη βλέπει τις ίδιες κυρίες και τα ίδια ζευγάρια να πετάγονται για ψώνια. Ε, λέει, τώρα με την κρίση, ας μην γκρινιάζουμε, ας μην πάμε δυο φορές το μήνα στη Νέα Υόρκη, ας πάμε μία.

Διόρθωση: θυμήθηκα ποιος ήταν, γράφει στην Καθημερινή αλλά δεν είναι δημοσιογράφος, ήταν ο καθηγητής του Γέιλ κ. Στάθης Καλύβας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2010)

sarant said:


> Αλήθεια, εσείς αποδείξεις ζητάτε όταν δεν σας δίνουν (από ταξί ή μαγαζιά);


Από μαγαζιά, ναι. Σε ταξί είχα καιρό να μπω, αλλά τις τελευταίες ημέρες χρησιμοποίησα ταξί για μία συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή που δεν εξυπηρετείται αλλιώς.

Τις δύο πρώτες ημέρες, το ταξί είχε διπλή ταρίφα  (τι νέα πατέντα είναι τώρα αυτή...) αλλά ο ταξιτζής μου ζήτησε ακριβώς τα μισά. Πού να ζητήσεις και απόδειξη... 

Την τρίτη ημέρα όμως, ο οδηγός μου έδωσε από μόνος του απόδειξη (το ποσό ήταν το ίδιο με αυτό που ζήτησαν και οι άλλοι τις προηγούμενες ημέρες): «Μη φεύγετε κύριε, την απόδειξή σας!»

Οπότε, αφού λέω να την κορνιζάρω ως σπάνιο αναμνηστικό , την ανεβάζω εδώ για επίρρωση των ισχυρισμών μου.









crystal said:


> [...]"$^&&* τον Γιωργάκη που 'βαλε τον κόσμο να μαζεύει παλιόχαρτα" και να μας την κόψει.


Η πλάκα είναι πως ο κόσμος, λέει, έχει ήδη συγκεντρώσει τις απαραίτητες αποδείξεις και οι κεφαλές ψάχνουν τρόπο να μην ξεφουσκώσει το «κίνημα των αποδείξεων».


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2010)

Σε ταξί δε μου έδωσαν, ούτε ζήτησα (δεν είδα άλλωστε ταμειακή μηχανή). Σε μαγαζιά ναι, αν και ορισμένες είναι κάτι αποδείξεις μινιατούρες, μεγέθους λουρίδας σελοτέιπ που θέλεις φακό για να τις διαβάσεις. 

Να πω ότι αυτό που λέει πιο πάνω ο Δόχτορας, ότι δηλαδή η απόλυση μπορεί να είναι μια νέα ευκαιρία, με βρίσκει σύμφωνη. Ναι, είναι άσχημο να χάνεται η γη κάτω από τα πόδια σου από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, αλλά από την άλλη, ποιος ξέρει τι νέες ευκαιρίες θα ανοιχτούν μπροστά σου 'η αν θα πάρεις θάρρος να κάνεις κάποιο μεγάλο βήμα που φοβόσουν πρώτα να κάνεις για να μην ξεβολευτείς. Αισιόδοξο μήνυμα!

Όσο για το πηγαινέλα στη Νέα Υόρκη, είναι γεγονός, όσο κι αν θέλουμε να το κοροιδέυουμε. Ξέρω επίσης κόσμο εδώ στο Λονδίνο που είναι κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο στην Ελλάδα, και δεν είναι τίποτα γόνοι εφοπλιστικών οικογενειών. Κάτι φίλοι μου μισθωτοί που έχουν παιδιά αποφάσισαν να στείλουν τα παιδιά τους για διακοπές στον παππού και τη γιαγιά και να πηγαινοέρχονται αυτοί κάθε Σ/Κ, όλο το καλοκαίρι. Και το κάνουν αυτό για τρίτη χρονιά. Ναι, έχουν πιστωτικές κάρτες τεζαρισμένες. 
Επίσης ξέρω ότι πολλοί γονείς κάθε τρεις κι λίγο πετάγονται για ψώνια και για να δουν το βλαστάρι τους (αν και δεν βλέπω τόσους πολλούς γονείς φοιτητών να τρέχουν στις εντός Ελλάδας πανεπιστήμιουπόλεις).


----------



## anef (Jul 7, 2010)

SBE, δεν το ανέφερα για να πω ότι έλεγε ψέματα ο κ. καθηγητής. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό, είναι πως η επιχειρηματολογία αυτή αγνοεί σκανδαλωδώς το γεγονός ότι τα προβλήματα από την κρίση δεν θα τα έχει κυρίως η ανώτερη ή η ανώτερη μεσαία τάξη, θα τα έχουν τα κατώτερα στρώματα που ήδη σε μεγάλο βαθμό ήταν στο όριο της φτώχειας και πριν την κρίση. Το γεγονός ότι κάποιοι αγνοούν ακόμα και την ύπαρξη αυτών των στρωμάτων είναι άκρως προβληματικό και προκλητικό ταυτόχρονα. (Στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση ευτυχώς ήταν ο Ν. Ξυδάκης από δίπλα και είπε πέντε πράγματα, αλλιώς θα μέναμε με την εντύπωση ότι το βασικό πρόβλημα από την κρίση είναι πως δεν θα μπορούμε να πηγαίνουμε αρκετά συχνά στη Νέα Υόρκη).

Για τις ευκαιρίες: ορισμένες φορές όντως μπορεί να χάσει κανείς τη δουλειά του και να βρει τελικά μια καλύτερη. Και μπράβο του όποιος είναι αρκετά αισιόδοξος και μπορεί να δει τα πράγματα έτσι, γιατί ενδέχεται να του βγει σε καλό. 
Κι εδώ όμως, μερικές πολύ σημαντικές κτγμ επιφυλάξεις: 
1. Αυτό προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη αρκετών θέσεων εργασίας. Στο σημερινό περιβάλλον αυτό φυσικά δεν είναι αυτονόητο. 
2. Από την πλευρά των ατόμων: η αισιοδοξία που περιγράψαμε προϋποθέτει κι αυτή ένα μίνιμουμ προνομίων. Δηλαδή, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις πρέπει να έχεις ήδη μια καλή εκπαίδευση ή καλές ευκαιρίες για εκπαίδευση, ή να έχεις ήδη οικογενειακή περιουσία ώστε να μην πρέπει να ανησυχείς άμεσα για τα προς το ζην, ή να έχεις άτομα στο περιβάλλον σου που να μπορούν να σε στηρίξουν, ή και να μην έχεις ήδη εσωτερικεύσει την ιδέα ότι είσαι άχρηστος, αναλώσιμος. Πρέπει να ξέρεις, δηλαδή, ότι αξίζεις κάτι καλύτερο. Αυτά δεν είναι, δυστυχώς, δεδομένα για όλους.
3. Υποστήριξη από το κράτος. Π.χ. στη Δανία υποτίθεται ότι όντως τα άτομα βλέπουν πολύ πιο συχνά την απόλυσή τους σαν ευκαιρία, έχουν όμως ένα κράτος που τους δίνει, αν θυμάμαι καλά, επίδομα ίσο με τον μισθό τους για τέσσερα χρόνια. Και έχουν φυσικά άλλες υποδομές για τη φροντίδα των παιδιών, άλλη εκπαίδευση κλπ. κλπ.

Στα ταξί, πάντως, εγώ ζητάω απόδειξη και τις περισσότερες φορές μου δίνουν. Με τους γιατρούς νομίζω υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα γιατί συνήθως οι τιμές που σου δίνουν είναι χωρίς απόδειξη και όταν ζητάς η τιμή αυξάνεται.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 7, 2010)

Ακριβώς αυτό που λέει η anef με προβληματίζει και με εκνευρίζει κι εμένα: Το αν και πόσο γρήγορα θα πιάσει κάποιος πάτο, εξαρτάται από πόσο ψηλά ή χαμηλά ξεκίνησε η πτώση του. Και δυστυχώς, μοιάζουμε να αγνοούμε ότι κάποιοι θα ξεκινήσουν να πέφτουν από χαμηλά.
Όσο για τις ευκαιρίες που ανοίγονται μπροστά σου όταν απολύεσαι, κι εγώ έτσι προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι για να μην σαλτάρω στην -πολύ πιθανή- προοπτική, αλλά ας μη γελιόμαστε, στην ηλικία μου, η εύρεση δουλειάς (ειδικά τώρα με την κρίση που χτύπησε τον κλάδο μας κατακέφαλα) θα είναι αρκετά δύσκολη αλλά και η ανεργία πολύ ζόρικη με 2 παιδιά...
Να ευχόμαστε όλοι να είμαστε καλά από άποψη υγείας τουλάχιστον, γιατί ένας φίλος που η αδερφή του αρρώστησε πολύ σοβαρά αυτόν τον καιρό και, ελλείψει εντατικής στο Γενικό Κρατικό, αναγκάστηκαν να την πάνε στο Ντινάν, μου έλεγε χαρακτηριστικά: _"Ο φτωχός πεθαίνει στο διάδρομο. Καλά που είχαμε να πουλήσουμε κάτι, να δω τι θα κάνουμε όταν αρρωστήσει ο επόμενος στην οικογένεια"_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2010)

Πάντως, είναι αναμφισβήτητα αισιόδοξο μήνυμα (και πολύ χαίρομαι γι' αυτό) ότι απλώς και μόνο επειδή δεν γκριζάρισα τα προηγούμενα σχόλιά μου τύπου «ευκαιρία να κάνεις κάτι άλλο» τα αντιμετωπίσατε όλοι απολύτως σοβαρά και εξετάσατε εξίσου σοβαρά αυτό το ενδεχόμενο (εγώ πίστευα ότι ήταν τόσο πρόδηλα και τόσο πικρά ειρωνικά, που δεν χρειαζόντουσαν καν χρωματάκια). 

Επομένως, υπάρχει ελπίδα --και την έχουμε όλοι μέσα μας. :)

Αμάν! Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι όλα αυτά τα γράφω στο ποστ #666! ;)


----------



## anef (Jul 7, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, είναι αναμφισβήτητα αισιόδοξο μήνυμα (και πολύ χαίρομαι γι' αυτό) ότι απλώς και μόνο επειδή δεν γκριζάρισα τα προηγούμενα σχόλιά μου τύπου «ευκαιρία να κάνεις κάτι άλλο» τα αντιμετωπίσατε όλοι απολύτως σοβαρά και εξετάσατε εξίσου σοβαρά αυτό το ενδεχόμενο (εγώ πίστευα ότι ήταν τόσο πρόδηλα και τόσο πικρά ειρωνικά, που δεν χρειαζόντουσαν καν χρωματάκια).
> 
> Επομένως, υπάρχει ελπίδα --και την έχουμε όλοι μέσα μας. :)



Προσωπικά απαντούσα στην SBE γιατί τα δικά σου σχόλια κατάλαβα ότι ήταν ειρωνικά, αλλά γενικά μην περιμένεις γελάκια και χιούμορ ως απάντηση, γιατί αυτά τα επιχειρήματα όντως τα ακούει κανείς πολύ πολύ συχνά και πολύ πολύ σοβαρά. Εμπίπτουν στο γενικότερο ιδεολογικό πλαίσιο της ενοχοποίησης των μη προνομιούχων (εσύ φταις που δεν βρίσκεις δουλειά, εσύ φταις που δεν έχεις καλή υγεία, εσύ φταις που σου πήρε η τράπεζα το σπίτι κλπ.). Η Αμερική για άλλη μια φορά δείχνει το δρόμο :)

666 ε; Έλεγα κι εγώ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2010)

Σε σχέση με τις αισιόδοξες και απαισιόδοξες πλευρές, τη θετική και την αρνητική οπτική:
Η οικονομία έχει μακροοικονομία και μικροοικονομία, η ζωή έχει μικρομεγέθη και μακρομεγέθη. Μπορεί κανείς να επιμένει να κοιτά μόνο τα αρνητικά μικρομεγέθη, αλλά η φύση έχει φροντίσει το μακρο-ισοζύγιο να είναι θετικό, αλλιώς δεν θα υπήρχαμε σαν είδος. Ωστόσο, προφανώς δεν αναφερόμουν ούτε στο φίλο μας που αρρωσταίνει ούτε στον άλλο που μένει χωρίς δουλειά, δηλαδή στα αρνητικά μικρομεγέθη. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι, αν κοιτάξουμε το κακό που μας βρήκε στο μακροοικονομικό μέγεθος, θα μπορούσαμε να το θεωρήσουμε σαν τη μοναδική ευκαιρία όπου υπό την πίεση όλων των αρνητικών μεγεθών θα αναγκαστούμε επιτέλους να διορθώσουμε πράγματα — και όσο περισσότερα τόσο το καλύτερο. Αν τη δούμε έτσι την κρίση και πραγματικά διορθώσουμε πράγματα (δεν μείνουμε στα λόγια), θετικοποιούμε την κρίση. Αν τη δούμε σαν ευκαιρία για να γκρινιάξουμε περισσότερο ή για επαναστατικές ασκήσεις ή για να αυξήσουμε την εκλογική μας πελατεία, δεν θα έχουμε έναν μόνο φίλο χωρίς δουλειά, αλλά όλο και περισσότερους.

Βέβαια, όσο δεν ακούμε και δεν βλέπουμε ό,τι είναι αυτό που θα μπορούσε να περιγραφεί σαν αναπτυξιακά μέτρα ή σαν διόρθωση των κακώς κειμένων, δεν έχουμε ούτε θετικοποίηση ούτε αισιοδοξία. Αν δεν υπήρχε κρίση, θα έπρεπε να μας είχαν πρήξει στους νόμους μέσα σε 100 μέρες. Σε καθεστώς κρίσης θα έπρεπε να έχουν έτοιμους τους νόμους και να μαλώνουν οι υπουργοί ποιος θα πρωτοφέρει τον δικό του στη Βουλή. Υπερβάλλω, ίσως. Έχουν άλλωστε πέντε ολόκληρα χρόνια για να αποδείξουν ότι είναι περίπου μια από τα ίδια (πάλι υπερβάλλω, δύσκολα ξεπερνιέται η καραμανλική πενταετία). Έχω μια συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία ότι μπορούμε να θετικοποιήσουμε το κακό που μας βρήκε (που δεν μας βρήκε — μόνοι μας το χτίζουμε χρόνο με το χρόνο). Αλλά μέχρι πότε θα περιμένω κι εγώ ο αθεράπευτος υποστηρικτής του μισογεμάτου ποτηριού;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]Έχουν άλλωστε πέντε ολόκληρα χρόνια για να αποδείξουν ότι είναι περίπου μια από τα ίδια (πάλι υπερβάλλω, δύσκολα ξεπερνιέται η καραμανλική πενταετία).[...]


Μήπως ξέρεις εκτός από τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα και την εξέλιξη του ημιτελικού σήμερα; Έχω βρει κάτι καλά στοιχηματάκια για την πρώτη κίτρινη κάρτα και το τρίτο οφσάιτ... Να συμβάλουμε λίγο στη μικροοικονομική μας βελτίωση, αδελφέ...;)


----------



## anef (Jul 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν τη δούμε έτσι την κρίση και πραγματικά διορθώσουμε πράγματα (δεν μείνουμε στα λόγια), θετικοποιούμε την κρίση. Αν τη δούμε σαν ευκαιρία για να γκρινιάξουμε περισσότερο ή για επαναστατικές ασκήσεις ή για να αυξήσουμε την εκλογική μας πελατεία, δεν θα έχουμε έναν μόνο φίλο χωρίς δουλειά, αλλά όλο και περισσότερους.



Οι δικές μου αντιρρήσεις, nickel, ακριβώς εδώ εστιάζονται: εκ των πραγμάτων, κι επειδή οι άνθρωποι δεν ζουν δυο-τρεις αιώνες έκαστος, κάποιοι που ήδη βρίσκονται χαμηλά δεν έχουν περιθώρια θετικοποίησης, όπως λες, της κρίσης. Περιθώρια μπόλικα έχουν π.χ. όσοι κάνουν τα δύο ταξίδια το μήνα στη Νέα Υόρκη, που λέγαμε παραπάνω. Ή οι 500 πιο πλούσιες επιχειρήσεις της Αμερικής που απέλυσαν πέρυσι 800.000 ανθρώπους ενώ τριπλασίασαν τα κέρδη τους. Εκεί να δεις θετικοποίηση. Αν αυτό το στοιχείο δεν το βάζεις καθόλου στην προβληματική σου και μιλάς γενικώς και αορίστως για «εμάς» που πρέπει να δούμε την κρίση θετικά, κτγμ δεν μιλάς για την πραγματικότητα, μιλάς για έναν άλλο κόσμο που δεν υπάρχει.

Επίσης, η άποψη ότι οι φίλοι μας μένουν χωρίς δουλειά επειδή κάποιοι αντιδρούν ή γκρινιάζουν (όσο άγαρμπα ή όσο υπερβολικά κι αν το κάνουν αυτό κατά τη γνώμη σου), συνιστά πλήρη αντιστροφή της πραγματικότητας. Αυτές οι ενέργειες είναι _αντιδράσεις _σε μια επίθεση που _προηγείται_ και υπερβαίνει κατά πολύ την ατομική δράση ή στάση. Φυσικά με τη σειρά τους διαμορφώνουν και αυτές την πραγματικότητα, γιατί όμως είναι δεδομένο ότι τη διαμορφώνουν αρνητικά; Και αρνητικά για ποιούς;


----------



## stathis (Jul 7, 2010)

anef said:


> [...] αλλά γενικά μην περιμένεις γελάκια και χιούμορ ως απάντηση, γιατί αυτά τα επιχειρήματα όντως τα ακούει κανείς πολύ πολύ συχνά και πολύ πολύ σοβαρά. Εμπίπτουν στο γενικότερο ιδεολογικό πλαίσιο της ενοχοποίησης των μη προνομιούχων [...]





anef said:


> Αν αυτό το στοιχείο δεν το βάζεις καθόλου στην προβληματική σου και μιλάς γενικώς και αορίστως για «εμάς» που πρέπει να δούμε την κρίση θετικά, κτγμ δεν μιλάς για την πραγματικότητα, μιλάς για έναν άλλο κόσμο που δεν υπάρχει.


Αυτό ακριβώς, τίποτα άλλο (που λέει και ο γίγαντας 



).


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2010)

Απάντηση με πολλά μαζεμένα θέματα. 
Καταρχήν, επειδή έγινε αναφορά στη Δανία, και επειδή τη Δανία χρησιμοποιούν επίσης συχνά σαν παράδειγμα και στο ΗΒ, μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι Δανοί έχουν τα υψηλότερα ποσοστά παιδείας στην Ευρώπη και η παιδεία έχει ουσία, όχι όπως στην Ελλάδα που όλοι έχουν πλέον αποκτήσει ένα πτυχίο φασόν. Υψηλή μόρφωση σημαίνει περισσότερη αισιοδοξία για το μέλλον- δεν το λέω εγώ, το λένε οι ειδικοί, αλλά δε μου φαίνεται παράξενο. Οι Δανοί είναι ο πιο αισιόδοξος λαός της Ευρώπης. Ισχύει προφανώς αυτό που έλεγε η γιαγιά μου, ότι ο καθηγητής μπορεί να γίνει λαντζέρης, ο λαντζέρης δεν μπορεί να γίνει καθηγητής. 'Η το μάθε τέχνη κι άστηνε. 

Πέρα από αυτό, θα σταθώ για λίγο σε αυτό εδώ της Άνεφ:
_ορισμένες φορές όντως μπορεί να χάσει κανείς τη δουλειά του και να βρει τελικά μια καλύτερη._

Εγώ μίλησα για νέες ευκαιρίες, που δεν ταυτίζονται πάντα με καλύτερη δουλειά. Ας μην κολλάμε στην έμμισθη εργασία, όσο κι αν είναι βολική, δεν είναι η μόνη επιλογή. Τι άλλες επιλογές υπάρχουν; Δεν ξέρω, εξαρτάται από τον καθένα μας τι θα σκεφτεί. Πενία τέχνας κατεργάζεται. Ένα πρόβλημα της ευημερίας των τελευταίων 30 χρόνων είναι ότι το κυνήγι του βολέματος (στο δημόσιο, φυσικά) μας έκανε λιγότερο πολυμήχανους. Αντιθέτως η μεταπολεμική γενιά που δεν είχε στον ήλιο μοίρα, είχε βάλει το μυαλό να δουλεύει για να βρει λύσεις οι οποίες σε μεγάλο βαθμό δούλεψαν. Ελπίζω- όχι, ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ότι θα γίνει το ίδιο και τώρα, αρκεί να πάμε στη σωστή κατεύθυνση με την κάθε δυσκολία, αντί να μείνουμε να γκρινιάζουμε και να απογοητευόμαστε. 

Τώρα, κάτι ακόμα, για το οποίο περιμένω να ακούσω βρισίδι, αλλά θα το πω. 
Όλο ακούω για τα κατώτερα στρώματα. Τι ποσοστό θα λέγατε ότι είναι στην Ελλάδα τα κατώτερα κοινωνικά στρώματα; Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλο, κυρίως λόγω της ρευστότητας στη μετακίνηση από τη μία τάξη στην άλλη και στις πραγματικά πολλές ευκαιρίες για τέτοια μετακίνηση (οι διορισμοί στο δημόσιο από το '80 και δώθε ήταν μια τέτοια ευκαιρία, π.χ.). 
Τα εισοδηματικά κριτήρια συχνά μπορεί να δώσουν λάθος εικόνα γιατί έχουμε από τη μια τεράστια φοροδιαφυγή που μπερδεύει τα πράγματα και πάμπολλα φορολογικά παραθυράκια (π.χ. είχα συμφοιτητή που ο πατέρας του ήταν εκδότης, αλλά ο γιος δικαιούνταν δωρεάν σίτιση γιατί για φορολογικούς λόγους του πατέρα του, έκανε δική του φορολογική δήλωση και ήταν άπορος). Επίσης, η Ελλάδα είναι νομίζω δεύτερη στην ΕΕ στην ιδιοκτησία ακινήτων (και πρώτη στην απευθείας ιδιοκτησία, όχι ιδιοκτησία μέσω δανείου), και όποιος έχει ακίνητη περιουσία δύσκολα είναι "κατώτερο κοινωνικό στρώμα". 
Επιπλέον είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο λόγος που υπήρξε μετανάστευση στην Ελλάδα ήταν γιατί υπήρχαν δουλειές χαμηλού επιπέδου και δεν υπήρχαν αρκετά εργατικά χέρια για να τις καλύψουν. Αυτό δεν είναι ένδειξη ότι οι Έλληνες είχαν ανέβει τουλάχιστον ένα σκαλοπάτι παραπάνω;


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2010)

Προς την anef και τον Στάθη:
Έδωσα την εντύπωση ότι τη θετικοποίηση της κρίσης τη βλέπω σαν τρόπο να βελτιωθούν τα οικονομικά των ολίγων; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι για άλλο πράγμα μιλάμε στην Ελλάδα. Τι μου φέρνετε σαν παράδειγμα την Αμερική; Είναι ή δεν είναι ένα από τα ζητούμενα να αποκτήσουμε καλύτερο και πιο λειτουργικό κράτος; Να η ευκαιρία. (Άλλο θέμα η συζήτηση για την ιδιωτική οικονομία.) Δεν ξέραμε τόσα χρόνια ότι φοροδιαφεύγει κόσμος και κοσμάκης; Ε, αν η κρίση επιβάλει τελικά κάποιες λύσεις σ' αυτόν τον τομέα, δεν θα είναι αυτό μια θετική εξέλιξη; Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να γίνει κατανοητό ότι μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε το σοκ (α) με τρόπο που θα μας ωφελήσει ή (β) με τρόπο που βάζει μπροστά όλες τις κακές συνήθειες του παρελθόντος και θα μας χώσει ακόμα πιο μέσα; Και τέλος πάντων, το (α) θέλετε ή το (β); Ή ποιο είναι το (γ) που προτείνετε εσείς;

Όσο για την ενοχοποίηση των μη προνομιούχων: Αν έχουν γίνει στο δημόσιο μερικές χιλιάδες διορισμοί ανίκανων και ακατάλληλων υπαλλήλων για να πάρουν ψηφαλάκια κάποιοι βουλευτές, δεν ωφελεί κανέναν να πάει, ας πούμε, φυλακή ο βουλευτής (μακάρι να γινόταν _και_ αυτό!) ή να του ζητήσουμε να πληρώνει αυτός τους υπαλλήλους. Αν νιώθετε χαζοί που πληρώνετε εσείς για να κάθονται μερικοί, δεν προτιμάτε να απολυθούν κι ας κλαίνε; Χωρίς να εννοώ ότι αυτό μόνο θα σώσει την Ελλάδα. Είστε διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσετε κι άλλους φόρους για να προσλάβει το κράτος κι άλλους υπαλλήλους, να κάθονται, να μην έχουμε ανεργία; Ή πιστεύετε το παραμύθι «να πληρώσουν οι πλούσιοι»; Διότι, καμιά αντίρρηση, να πληρώσουν οι πλούσιοι, αλλά δεν φτάνουν τα έρμα. Πρέπει επίσης να δημιουργήσουμε παραπάνω πλούτο και να ξοδεύουμε λιγότερα. Πιο παραγωγική, πιο δίκαιη, πιο λιτή Ελλάδα χρειαζόμαστε. Τρία σκέλη. Ένα δεν φτάνει.


----------



## stathis (Jul 8, 2010)

Έχω πάψει προ πολλού να πιστεύω ότι έχουν νοήμα οι μακροσκελείς αναλύσεις και οι ατέρμονες συζητήσεις στα πάσης φύσεως φόρουμ. Η παρούσα κουβέντα δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση, και κακώς μπήκα σ' αυτή. Δεν αντέχω όμως να μην πω ότι διαβάζω τα ποστ του Νίκελ και νομίζω ότι διαβάζω Μπουσκάλια...


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

stathis said:


> Δεν αντέχω όμως να μην πω ότι διαβάζω τα ποστ του Νίκελ και νομίζω ότι διαβάζω Μπουσκάλια...


Καλημέρα. Κι αυτός σε φόρουμ ξεχαρμανιάζει; :)


----------



## Elsa (Jul 8, 2010)

stathis said:


> Έχω πάψει προ πολλού να πιστεύω ότι έχουν νοήμα οι μακροσκελείς αναλύσεις και οι ατέρμονες συζητήσεις στα πάσης φύσεως φόρουμ. Η παρούσα κουβέντα δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση, και κακώς μπήκα σ' αυτή. Δεν αντέχω όμως να μην πω ότι διαβάζω τα ποστ του Νίκελ και νομίζω ότι διαβάζω Μπουσκάλια...


 
...και Κοέλιο, και Κοέλιο!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2010)

Και η ρόμπα διεθνώς συνεχίζεται... Από την Telegraph.
*
Ex-Greek minister’s friends and family 'spend 20 million euros in taxpayers’ money on sex lines'*

The former Greek justice minister has been accused of running up a 20 million euro (£16.7 million) bill while in office by giving friends and family free mobile phones used to call premium-rate sex lines.

Some of those given a phone by Sotirios Hatzigakis were spending up to £10,000 a month in calls to the premium-rate lines, with names including Hot Pussycats, Bored Housewives and The Aphrodite Hotline, according to German media.

The spending was uncovered by official investigations into government spending as part of Greece’s emergency financial austerity measures.

Mr Hatzigakis has also been criticised for spending 150,000 euros (£125,000) of taxpayers’ money on the renovation of his 30sq ft office, as well as 71,000 euros (£59,000) on new furniture, at a time Greece has received an £110 billion (£90 billion) rescue package from the European Union and International Monetary Fund.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2010)

Ένα λαθάκι κάνει στα square feet του γραφείου. Αν είναι 25 τ.μ., δεν είναι 27 square feet, προφανώς. Και αν τα νούμερα τους πήγαν έτοιμα από κάποιον Έλληνα ανταποκριτή, μάλλον χρειάζεται φροντιστήριο στη μετατροπή των μονάδων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Χρειάζεται και λίγο δημοσιογραφικό φροντιστήριο ο συντάκτης:



Ambrose said:


> The former Greek justice minister has been accused of running up a 20 million euro (£16.7 million) bill while in office by giving friends and family free mobile phones used to call premium-rate sex lines.



Η είδηση λέει, για την ακρίβεια (και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει τι λέει ο Χατζηγάκης):
Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που παρουσίασε ο υφυπουργός επί υπουργίας Χατζηγάκη η πολιτική ηγεσία του διέθετε 70 (!) κινητά τηλέφωνα τα οποία έκαναν λογαριασμούς 11.874 ευρώ το μήνα και πάνω από 100.000 ευρώ το χρόνο.
Απίστευτο όμως είναι το ποσό που πληρώθηκε μέσα σε μια τριετία στο υπουργείο Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης για σταθερά τηλέφωνα και internet.
20.000.000 ευρώ κόστισαν τα τηλέφωνα σε ροζ γραμμές ή σε τηλεπωλήσεις και τηλεπαιχνίδια όπως απέδειξε σχετική έρευνα.​Δηλαδή οι φίλοι και συνεργάτες του Χατζηγάκη ήταν φλυαρούτσικοι στα δωρεάν κινητά, αλλά τα χοντρά νούμερα είναι από το σύνολο του προσωπικού του υπουργείου, που έκανε τα νουμεράκια του τίτλου από _σταθερή _τηλεφωνία.

Απορία: υπάρχουν δημόσιες υπηρεσίες χωρίς ειδικές φραγές στα τηλέφωνα; Είναι δημοκρατική κατάκτηση οι ροζ γραμμές;




> Mr Hatzigakis has also been criticised for spending 150,000 euros [...] at a time Greece has received an £110 billion (£90 billion) rescue package from the European Union and International Monetary Fund.


Το τι προσπαθεί να πετύχει ο δημοσιογράφος με τη διατύπωση το καταλαβαίνετε όλοι. Γράφει άλλωστε από το Βερολίνο...


Προσθήκη:
Αξίζει να διαβάσει κανείς ολόκληρο το κείμενο στην _Telegraph_ για να γίνει αντιληπτό το βρόμικο παιχνίδι και του Βρετανού δημοσιογράφου και των γερμανικών πηγών του.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αξίζει να διαβάσει κανείς ολόκληρο το κείμενο στην _Telegraph_ για να γίνει αντιληπτό το βρόμικο παιχνίδι και του Βρετανού δημοσιογράφου και των γερμανικών πηγών του.



Καλημέρα. Η στάση των Γερμανών είναι πολύ ενοχλητική. Ας εξοφλήσουν πρώτα τις υποχρεώσεις τους απέναντι στην Ελλάδα, και μετά ας μιλήσουν (και όχι δεν είναι λαϊκισμός).


----------



## anef (Jul 9, 2010)

SBE said:


> Τι άλλες επιλογές υπάρχουν; Δεν ξέρω, εξαρτάται από τον καθένα μας τι θα σκεφτεί. Πενία τέχνας κατεργάζεται.



Δεν αναφερόμουν κι εγώ αποκλειστικά σε έμμισθη εργασία: η πενία, πάντως, δεν έχει σταματήσει να κατεργάζεται τέχνας, γι' αυτό και η Ελλάδα έχει ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά αυτοαπασχολούμενων και μικρών οικογενειακών επιχειρήσεων στην Ευρώπη. Το κυνήγι του βολέματος στο δημόσιο δε, δεν δημιουργήθηκε εν κενώ. Κάποιο ρόλο θα έχει παίξει και η κατάσταση στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Εδώ ο Τσουκαλάς τα αναλύει πολύ καλά.



SBE said:


> Όλο ακούω για τα κατώτερα στρώματα. Τι ποσοστό θα λέγατε ότι είναι στην Ελλάδα τα κατώτερα κοινωνικά στρώματα;



Υπάρχουν έρευνες γι' αυτά τα ζητήματα, δεν χρειάζεται να καταφεύγουμε στην προσωπική μας άποψη. Εδώ, για τα επίπεδα φτώχειας από έρευνα του 2008. Σύμφωνα με τον τρόπο που μετράει η Eurostat, οι φτωχοί Έλληνες είναι περίπου 19%. Στο κομμάτι της μεθοδολογίας θα δεις βέβαια ότι οι κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες που μετράνε τη φτώχεια δεν βασίζονται στις δηλώσεις των φορολογούμενων για να κρίνουν, ούτε είναι τόσο αφελείς ώστε να αγνοούν τη φοροδιαφυγή. Μπορείς να δεις τα ερωτηματολόγια αλλά και όλους τους άλλους παράγοντες που χρησιμοποιούνται σε τέτοιου είδους έρευνες, αλλά και τα διαφορετικά ποσοστά ανάλογα με τα κριτήρια και τον τρόπο μέτρησης.

@ nickel: για να απαντήσω στα ερωτήματά σου πρέπει να επαναλάβω πράγματα που έχουμε ξαναπεί. Για να αλλάξω λοιπόν τροπάρι και τρόπο, η συμβολή του προβλήματος του δημοσίου στο γενικότερο πρόβλημα της κρίσης είναι κτγμ όσες και οι σειρές που αφιερώνει ο Τσουκαλάς σ' αυτό το πρόβλημα στο παραπάνω άρθρο (και μάλιστα στην ουσία για να ερμηνεύσει τη δομή της ελληνικής οικονομίας): ελάχιστη. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος μάλλον που δεν συνεννοούμαστε: άλλη είναι η δική σου έμφαση κι άλλη η δική μου. 

Πάντως, το να πληρώσουν οι πλούσιοι γιατί ακριβώς είναι παραμύθι; Γιατί δεν έτυχε ν' ακούσουμε ποτέ απ' την τηλεόραση π.χ. για τις σκανδαλώδεις φοροαπαλλαγές των εφοπλιστών; Γιατί μέσα στην απίστευτα συντηρητική ηθικολογία του «όλοι φταίμε» δεν ακούστηκε ποτέ τίποτα για τις ευθύνες που έχουν οι επιχειρηματίες; Πού είναι οι επενδύσεις τους στην ελληνική οικονομία τόσα χρόνια, πού είναι η καινοτομία και η περιλάλητη πράσινη ανάπτυξη; Πού πήγαν τα κέρδη από τη μείωση της φορολόγησής τους εδώ και 20 χρόνια; Αλλά, προσπαθώντας ν' απαντήσω στην ηθικολογία, τελικά καταλήγω κι εγώ να ηθικολογώ, όπως λέει στο τέλος κι ο Τσουκαλάς (που τον επέλεξα επίτηδες, για να είναι πιο κοντά στις απόψεις σου:)), οπότε σταματώ εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2010)

anef said:


> Δεν αναφερόμουν κι εγώ αποκλειστικά σε έμμισθη εργασία:



Έτσι όπως το διάβασα μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση από το υπαλληλίκι. 



anef said:


> Υπάρχουν έρευνες γι' αυτά τα ζητήματα, δεν χρειάζεται να καταφεύγουμε στην προσωπική μας άποψη. Εδώ, για τα επίπεδα φτώχειας από έρευνα του 2008. Σύμφωνα με τον τρόπο που μετράει η Eurostat, οι φτωχοί Έλληνες είναι περίπου 19%.



Θα το διαβάσω πιο καλά κάποια άλλη στιγμή, αλλά από την πρώτη ματιά βλέπω ότι αυτοί που πιστεύουν ότι είναι φτωχοί (υποκειμενικά δηλαδή) είναι το 45% των Ελλήνων και σε κάποιες ερωτήσεις μέχρι το 70%, που επιβεβαιώνει το ότι είμαστε παραπονιάρικος λαός. 

Επίσης, τα κριτήρια της Eurostat, οδηγούν σε παραπλανητικές διαπιστώσεις πολλές φορές, γιατί δε μετράνε την πραγματική αδυναμία κάλυψης αναγκών αλλά τη σχετική οικονομική θέση, που δεν είναι το ίδιο. Το οποίο αναφέρει κι η έρευνα: _ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι του πληθυσμού που βρίσκεται κάτω από το όριο φτώχειας δεν είναι αποστερημένο από βασικά αγαθά ή ανάγκες_ (σελ. 23). Πιστεύω όμως ότι με τα κριτήρια της Eurostat δεν πρόκειται να δούμε διαφορά μεγάλη στο μέλλον, γιατί όλοι ο μισθωτοί είχαν τις ίδιες ποσοστιαίες περικοπές, άρα η κατάταξη δεν αλλάζει. Με τα πολλαπλά κριτήρια της έρευνας το ποσοστό των φτωχών πέφτει γύρω στο 9%, και κοιτάζοντας την ανάλυση στο τέλος, λέει ότι είναι τόσο πολύμορφο αυτό το ποσοστό που δεν μπορεί να γίνουν συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις για τη μείωσή της φτώχειας- το οποίο εμένα μου λέει ότι οι αυξομειώσεις των μισθών δεν θα αλλάξουν τα ποσοστά. 

Ενδιαφέρων μου φαίνεται ο πίνακας που δείχνει ότι από τους "αντικειμενικά" πλούσιους το 2.6% πιστεύουν ότι είναι φτωχοί , ενώ ελπιδοφόρο είναι το ότι από τους αντικειμενικά και με πολλαπλά κριτήρια φτωχούς μόνο το 15% πιστεύει ότι είναι φτωχοί. 
Επισης ενδιαφέρον:
_τμήμα των νοικοκυριών που κατατάσσονται ως φτωχά ή αποστερημένα σύμφωνα με την «υποκειμενική» και την «αντικειμενική- πολυδιάστατη» προσέγγιση ανήκουν στα κορυφαία δεκατημόρια της κατανομής του διαθέσιμου εισοδήματος._
Αυτούς τους λέμε πως; Φτωχοπλούσιους; 

Όμως εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα σε φτωχούς αλλά σε *κατώτερα κοινωνικά στρώματα*, τα οποία είναι σημείο αναφοράς για όλα τα κόμματα, αλλά το ποσοστό τους είναι λάστιχο.


----------



## anef (Jul 11, 2010)

@ SBE: επειδή το 44% των Ελλήνων λένε πως είναι φτωχοί αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως είμαστε γκρινιάρηδες ή παραπονιάρηδες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο (ερμηνεία που είναι τελείως απολίτικη και βασίζεται σε στερεότυπα ντόπιας κοπής). Μπορεί κάλλιστα να σημαίνει ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος των χαμηλών ή μεσαίων στρωμάτων αισθάνεται ότι πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να πέσει στη φτώχεια, αισθάνεται ανασφάλεια. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα επιμέρους δεν απαντώ, μερικά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις σωστά (π.χ. αυτό για τη σελ. 23 είναι λογικό, κανένας διεθνής οργανισμός απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω δεν μετράει την απόλυτη αλλά τη σχετική φτώχεια -αυτό σημαίνει ότι φυσικά ο φτωχός της Κίνας δεν είναι ίδιος με τον φτωχό της Ελλάδας κι αυτός δεν είναι ίδιος με τον φτωχό της Δανίας), αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να μπω σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση γιατί ούτε εγώ διάβασα όλη την έρευνα. Ο λόγος που την έδωσα είναι γιατί είπες πως δεν ήξερες πόσοι ανήκουν στα κατώτερα στρώματα. Σημασία δεν έχει να αποφασίσουμε το ακριβές ποσοστό, αλλά να δούμε αν όντως ζούμε σε κοινωνία των 2/3 ή όχι. Και αυτή η έρευνα και άλλες παρόμοιες που είδα σ' αυτό συντείνουν (γιατί βέβαια αν χαρακτηρίζονταν φτωχοί το 19% ή ακόμα και το 9% το 2008, αυτό σημαίνει ότι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο είναι το ποσοστό που ναι μεν δεν είναι φτωχοί αλλά έχουν χαμηλά εισοδήματα και ποιότητα ζωής, και επίσης πως αρκετά μεγαλύτερο θα είναι αυτό το ποσοστό μετά τις πρόσφατες εξελίξεις).


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2010)

Για το ζήτημα της ανασφάλειας υπάρχει σχετικό τμήμα στην έρευνα που μου έστειλες. 
Αλλά κι η ανασφάλεια είναι σχετική, όταν σου λένε π.χ. κάποιοι που ανήκουν στα ανώτερα εισοδηματικά στρώματα ότι είναι φτωχοί, τότε η ανασφάλεια έχει γίνει υπόθεση για ψυχίατρο. 

Τώρα, μπορεί να είναι απολιτικά αυτά που λέω, μαθηματικώς όμως είναι σωστά, κι ό,τι είναι μαθηματικώς σωστό είναι σωστό αδιαμφισβήτητα. 
Για να έχεις κοινωνία των δύο τρίτων, θα πρέπει το ένα τρίτο να ζει τρισάθλια, και από τη μελέτη αυτή φαίνεται ότι με όλα τα συστήματα μέτρησης απέχουμε ακόμα από αυτή την κοινωνία. Αν λάβουμε το σύστημα της Eurostat πιο πολύ κοινωνία των 4/5 έχουμε, με την αυτο-δήλωση φτώχειας είμαστε κοινωνία των 3/5 (με τάσεις να γίνουμε των 5/3)* , ενώ με τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας, πιο πολύ για κοινωνία των 9/10 είμαστε. 
Όσο για το αν αυτό θα αλλάξει στο μέλλον, θα το δούμε σε κανένα χρόνο. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι με τα κριτήρια της Eurostat η αλλαγή θα είναι μικρή γιατί η εισοδηματική ιεραρχία δεν θα αλλάξει σημαντικά εφόσον η πλειοψηφία (που επηρεάζει το δείγμα σημαντικά) υφίσταται τις ίδιες ποσοστιαίες περικοπές. 

* μαθηματικό ανέκδοτο


----------



## stathis (Jul 12, 2010)

Όσοι επιθυμούν να εξασκηθούν στη θετική σκέψη εν καιρώ κρίσης, μπορούν να ξεκινήσουν διαβάζοντας αυτήν εδώ την είδηση.
(Κι αφήστε την anef να γκρινιάζει ότι δεν θα πληρώσουν οι πλούσιοι. Ορίστε, κοτζάμ ΦΠΑ θα πληρώσουν. )


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2010)

Διαβάζω στο άρθρο ότι θα ακριβύνουν ως αποτέλεσμα:
_σερβιριζόμενα αγαθά σε καφενεία, εστιατόρια και μπαρ_
_οι χυμοί, τα αναψυκτικά και οι ξηροί καρποί_
Ούτε άραγμα στην καφετέρια, ούτε άραγμα στη βεράντα σου...

_επιδιορθώσεις ενδυμάτων και υποδημάτων_
Το νέο ρακένδυτο λουκ θα μοιάζει με το παλιό λουκ - πλαστικές σαγιονάρες και τσόκαρα. 

_λουλούδια, υπηρεσίες κηδειών_
Ούτε να πεθάνεις δε μπορείς.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2010)

Από τον σημερινό Κασιμάτη / Φαληρέα στην Καθημερινή:

Οι λειτουργοί του κράτους που ενσαρκώνουν τη δικαστική εξουσία προσέφεραν στο κοινό μια αξιοσημείωτη υπηρεσία - και μάλιστα εκτός των στενών ορίων του θεσμικού ρόλου τους. Με το *αστείο πρόσχημα*, που επικαλείται το συνδικαλιστικό όργανό τους, προκειμένου ο κλάδος να εξαιρεθεί της απογραφής των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, οι δικαστικοί μας βοηθούν να καταλάβουμε τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει σήμερα στην κατακερματισμένη κοινωνία μας: ότι, καθώς ο εξορθολογισμός της λειτουργίας του κράτους επιβάλλεται *άνωθεν και -για μια ακόμη φορά- από τους ξένους*, κάθε ομάδα συμφερόντων αγωνίζεται πλέον να περισώσει ό,τι μπορεί από τα προνόμιά της.

Το επιχείρημα των συνδικαλιστών του δικαστικού σώματος λέει ότι ο δικαστής είναι «λειτουργός του κράτους» και ως τέτοιος δεν πρέπει να τίθεται στην ίδια βάση με έναν κοινό δημόσιο υπάλληλο. Κατά συνέπεια, δεν έχει την υποχρέωση να δηλώσει τα στοιχεία του στην απογραφή. *Τους διαφεύγει όμως το κοινό σημείο που έχει ο κάθε δικαστής με τον τελευταίο παρακατιανό κλητήρα, ότι και τους δύο τους πληρώνει ο φορολογούμενος.* Τους διαφεύγει επίσης ότι η απογραφή διεξάγεται, προκειμένου να γίνει γνωστός, επιτέλους, ο αριθμός των αμειβομένων από το Δημόσιο. Το αν, ενδεχομένως, ταξινομούνται ιεραρχικώς σε μια κλίμακα που ξεκινά από τα ζωντανά του αγρού και καταλήγει στους αγγέλους, δεν ενδιαφέρει την απογραφή. Το ζητούμενο είναι πόσα καταβάλλονται για αμοιβές από το δημόσιο ταμείο και σε ποιους.

Οταν οι δικαστικοί -που εκ της θέσεώς τους οφείλουν να έχουν τη στοιχειώδη σοβαρότητα- καταλήγουν να χάνουν ακόμη και τη σοβαροφάνειά τους με το παιδαριώδες πρόσχημα στο οποίο καταφεύγουν, δεν χρειάζονται περισσότερα για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι, *τουλάχιστον για τους προνομιούχους του κόσμου που ουσιαστικά τελείωσε, έχει σημάνει το «ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω»*. Φαίνεται, άλλωστε, από την αποφασιστικότητα που επιδεικνύεται, αλλά και τα ακραία μέσα που χρησιμοποιούνται, στο επίπεδο των επιμέρους κλαδικών αντιδράσεων, ενώ την ίδια ώρα η μαζικότητα των γενικών κινητοποιήσεων είναι αξιοθρήνητη. Eίναι λογικό: όλοι έχουν επίγνωση της αδικίας των προνομίων που απολαμβάνουν, όλοι αντιλαμβάνονται ότι δεν είναι εφικτό να διασωθούν όλα και για όλους, επομένως γιατί να ιδρωκοπάνε σαν δαμάλια κάτω από τον ήλιο κραυγάζοντας συνθήματα;

Η αιτία δεν πρέπει να αναζητηθεί μόνο στον κατακερματισμό της κοινωνίας μας, αλλά και στην *αδυναμία της κυβέρνησης να δώσει στους Ελληνες μια συνεκτική και ειλικρινή αφήγηση του πώς φθάσαμε ώς εδώ*. Αυτό η κυβέρνηση δεν το τολμά, διότι *θα κληθεί να δώσει εξηγήσεις και για το ΠΑΣΟΚ της δεκαετίας του 1980*. Κατ’ ανάγκην, επομένως, η αφήγησή της για την κρίση είναι αποσπασματική και πάντα προσαρμοσμένη στις περιστάσεις και το εκάστοτε ακροατήριο.

Ετσι όμως ενθαρρύνει τις αντιδράσεις στην αναγκαστική προσαρμογή που επιφέρει το Μνημόνιο και επιτρέπει στην κάθε ισχυρή συντεχνία να ελπίζει ότι ίσως κάτι να αποσπάσει για τον εαυτό της, αν κάνει χρήση της ισχύος της, επειδή *απέναντί της έχει μια κυβέρνηση την οποία, πολύ απλά, δεν συμφέρει να μάθει ο κόσμος τι έχει συμβεί πραγματικά*. Μια κυβέρνηση, η οποία θέλει μεν να σώσει τη χώρα από την κρίση, ει δυνατόν όμως, χωρίς να πάρει χαμπάρι ο πολίτης για ποιους λόγους πρέπει να υποστεί τα επώδυνα μέτρα, διότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ έχει σκοπό να είναι εδώ και την επαύριο, όταν θα έχει περάσει η κρίση. (Εξάλλου, το είπε, με όση περισσότερη σαφήνεια μπορούσε, ο Δ. Ρέππας: «Οι αρχές του ΠΑΣΟΚ υπάρχουν πριν από την κρίση, θα υπάρχουν και μετά την κρίση»). *Το ΠΑΣΟΚ επιδιώκει, με άλλα λόγια, ό,τι ακριβώς επιδιώκουν για τον εαυτό τους και οι ποικίλες ομάδες συμφερόντων με τις οποίες συγκρούεται ως κυβέρνηση.* [...]​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2010)

Και αμέσως η ΠΟΣΔΕΠ απαιτεί το ίδιο με τους δικαστικούς. Τα σχόλια δικά σας.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231051987


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2010)

Σίγουρα αρκετοί από αυτούς θα ωρύονται εναντίον του μνημονίου και θα απαιτούν να πάρει η κυβέρνηση τα λεφτά από αυτούς που τα έχουν, και όχι από τον απλό λαό που ζει στα όρια της φτώχειας. Όσο για το ποιος ζει στα όρια της φτώχειας, ε, αυτό είναι φως φανάρι, το βλέπουμε από τη φορολογική του δήλωση και τα κοινωνικά επιδόματα που εισπράττει, σωστά; Ή μήπως λάθος;

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231052228
Στους 6.000 υπολογίζονται από το ΣΔΟΕ οι κάτοχοι πολυτελών αυτοκινήτων που «πιάστηκαν» να δηλώνουν στην Εφορία εισοδήματα φτώχειας, λαμβάνοντας σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ακόμα και το επίδομα κοινωνικής αλληλεγγύης. 

Σύμφωνα με τα Νέα, ειδικά κλιμάκια του ΣΔΟΕ πραγματοποίησαν στο δίμηνο Απριλίου-Μαΐου 802 ελέγχους σε νυχτερινά κέντρα, μπαρ και εστιατόρια στην Αττική και δεκάδες ακόμα σε Θεσσαλονίκη και άλλες μεγάλες πόλεις. 

Εντόπισαν 449 παραβάτες με 23.021 παραβάσεις και ήδη το υπουργείο Οικονομικών προχωρά στα δέκα πρώτα λουκέτα. 

Παράλληλα, οι ελεγκτές κατέγραψαν τις πινακίδες των πολυτελών αυτοκινήτων που κοσμούν την είσοδο των νυχτερινών κέντρων και στη συνέχεια προχώρησαν σε διασταύρωση των αριθμών κυκλοφορίας με τα στοιχεία που έχουν στην κατοχή τους τα τελωνεία και η Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων. 

Όπως διαπιστώθηκε, οι ιδιοκτήτες 6.000 πολυτελών αυτοκινήτων δήλωναν στην Εφορία εισοδήματα κάτω από 10.000 ευρώ και εκατοντάδες από αυτούς φαίνεται να εμπλέκονται σε σκάνδαλο εισαγωγής 435 Ι.Χ. μεγάλης αξίας με υποτιμολογημένα παραστατικά προκειμένου να γλιτώσουν δασμούς και φόρους.
​


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2010)

Καλά όλα αυτά, κι αφήνω απ' έξω τους παρανόμους εισαγωγείς, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι μπορεί να οδηγείς ακριβό ιχ γιατί στο έκαναν δώρο, γιατί πούλησες τα υπάρχοντά σου για να το αποκτήσεις, γιατί ζεις στην ψάθα για να κάνεις φιγούρα με το ιχ κλπ κλπ. Το ίδιο με τις βάρκες, με τα ακριβά έπιπλα, με κάθε καταναλωτικό αγαθό. 
Επιπλέον, σύμφωνα με την μελέτη που σχολιάζαμε πιο πάνω, το 2.4% της υψηλότερης εισοδηματικής ζώνης στην Ελλάδα όντως δεν μπορεί να καλύψει τις βασικές του ανάγκες, παρά το εισόδημά του


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2010)

Μπορεί να σου χαρίσουν το αμάξι, αλλά δεν μπορείς να συντηρείς τέτοιο αμάξι και συγχρόνως τα εισοδήματά σου να είναι κάτω από 500 ευρώ τον μήνα. Εν ολίγοις, αυτοί είχαν δηλώσει το ελάχιστο εισόδημα που απαιτείται σύμφωνα με τα τεκμήρια για τη συντήρηση, ασφάλιση και κίνηση ενός τέτοιου αυτοκινήτου, χωρίς να δηλώσουν τίποτα για τη δική τους συντήρηση.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, αν όντως κάποιοι απέκτησαν με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο ένα αυτοκίνητο, αλλά τα εισοδήματά τους δεν τους επιτρέπουν ούτε να του βάζουν βενζίνη, δεν θα το δούμε παρκαρισμένο τις νύχτες έξω από νυχτερινά κέντρα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2010)

_Μπορεί επομένως κάποιος (ή κάποια) να έχει μπάρμπα γκαραζιέρη, να εργάζεται σε ασφαλιστική εταιρεία, να του/ της χάρισε ο γκόμενος Φεράρι και να το κυκλοφορεί μόνο μια φορά την εβδομάδα για να πάει στα μπουζούκια να κάνει φιγούρα, γιατί χρειάζεται πενήντα ευρώ βενζίνη στη βόλτα. _

Δεν διαφωνώ με το σκεπτικό της εφορίας, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια και τα τροχόσπιτα ήταν τεκμήριο υψηλού εισοδήματος, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι τεκμήριο μπατιροτουρισμού. 

Γενικά το κυνήγι των τεκμηρίων μπορεί από τη μια να βοηθάει στην πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής, από την άλλη όμως βοηθάει και στο ξόδεμα του παράνομου χρήματος σε πράγματα που δεν αφήνουν ίχνη (μπουζούκια, ακριβά ρούχα, ακριβά τρόφιμα, ακριβές διακοπές κλπ).


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2010)

Πάντως, δεν πιστεύω ότι η λίστα των 6.000 προέκυψε από τη βόλτα — μόνο η ιδέα. Βάζεις έπειτα το ΚΕΠΥΟ (κάποιο ΚΕΠΥΟ) και τρέχει ένα πρόγραμμα που λέει πόσοι έχουν πάνω από τόσα άλογα σε αυτοκίνητο και τόσα ευρώ σε δήλωση. Και δεν σπεύδεις να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα, αλλά τους λες ένα «γκελ μπουρντά» μια και τα δύο δεν παντρεύονται καλά στα μάτια των εφοριακών.


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2010)

Συμφωνώ, γι' αυτό και δεν μου αρέσουν οι σαρωτικοί τίτλοι των εφημερίδων. Δεν είναι όποιος οδηγεί ακριβό αυτοκίνητο φοροφυγάς, ούτε είναι απαραιτήτως λεφτάς. Ούτε όποιος πάει στα ακριβά κέντρα είναι λεφτάς. Μπορεί να είναι των 700 ευρώ και να ζει με τους γονείς που του πληρώνουν τα πάντα και τα 700 ευρώ να είναι χαρτζιλίκι- έχουμε αρκετές τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. 
Επίσης μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε ότι εκτός από τους 6000 που πιάσανε θα υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τόσοι που "τα βρήκαν" με την εφορία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω σε τι διαφωνείς τελικά, όμως. (Σημειωτέον ότι η ασφαλιστική εταιρεία δεν ασφαλίζει τζάμπα τα ακριβά αυτοκίνητα των υπαλλήλων της.) 

Κανένας δεν είπε ότι έξω από το νυχτερινό κέντρο άρχισαν να κόβουν πρόστιμα ή να στέλνουν άτομα στον εισαγγελέα. Απλώς ότι έξω από το νυχτερινό κέντρο σημείωσαν τους αριθμούς των αυτοκινήτων και τους διασταύρωσαν με φορολογικές δηλώσεις. Όσο για τους κυρίους που είναι κάτοχοι Porsche Cayenne, αξίας πάνω από 120.000 ευρώ, και δηλώνουν εισόδημα 10.000 ευρώ τον χρόνο, καλά κάνει η εφορία και ψάχνει να δει μήπως είναι φοροφυγάδες. Στο κάτω-κάτω, μπορεί να βγάλει και άλλο λαυράκι, π.χ. ότι είναι έμποροι ναρκωτικών ή τοκογλύφοι.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2010)

SBE said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ με το σκεπτικό της εφορίας, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια και τα τροχόσπιτα ήταν τεκμήριο υψηλού εισοδήματος, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι τεκμήριο μπατιροτουρισμού.


Μπατιροτουρισμού, δε θα το έλεγα. Προφανώς δεν ξέρεις πόσο έχουν τα αυτοκινούμενα, για να το λες αυτό. Συν τοις άλλοις, μπορεί κάποιος που επιλέγει να κάνει διακοπές με τροχόσπιτο απλώς να μην είναι του στυλ που επιδιώκει παραθερισμό σε μέρη για τα οποία να είναι σε θέση μετά να κάνει φιγούρα στους φίλους του.

Επίσης, αυτό το παρακάτω δεν το κατάλαβα:


SBE said:


> Γενικά το κυνήγι των τεκμηρίων μπορεί από τη μια να βοηθάει στην πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής, από την άλλη όμως βοηθάει και στο ξόδεμα του παράνομου χρήματος σε πράγματα που δεν αφήνουν ίχνη (μπουζούκια, ακριβά ρούχα, ακριβά τρόφιμα, ακριβές διακοπές κλπ).


Το κυνήγι των τεκμηρίων βοηθάει στο να ξοδεύεται το παράνομο χρήμα στα μπουζούκια;


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επίσης μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε ότι εκτός από τους 6000 που πιάσανε θα υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τόσοι που "τα βρήκαν" με την εφορία.


Καλημέρα. Αυτό θα γίνει στο επόμενο στάδιο, του ελέγχου. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε είναι καλή η ανώνυμη δημοσιότητα. Όταν μεθαύριο μας πουν ότι στους 6.000 οι 600 μόνο ήταν παράτυποι / παράνομοι, δεν θα το πιστέψουμε, θα το πιστέψουμε; Διότι τώρα έχουμε την εντύπωση ότι, Ελλάδα είναι, στους 6.000 οι 6.500 είναι παράτυποι / παράνομοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Προφανώς δεν ξέρεις πόσο έχουν τα αυτοκινούμενα, για να το λες αυτό.


Αν πεταχτείς μέχρι τη Γερμανία, και διαθέτεις πάνω από 30.000 ευρώ, θα πάρεις ένα μεταχειρισμένο σε καλή κατάσταση. Τα λίγο φτηνότερα έχουν φάει τα ψωμιά τους.

http://autoline-eu.gr/s/trokhospiton-aytokinomeno--c16tk2439.html

Κάθε άλλο παρά μπατιροτουρίστας, βέβαια, είναι αυτός που διαθέτει αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ για ένα όχημα που θα χρησιμοποιεί μερικές μέρες τον χρόνο.


----------



## anef (Jul 16, 2010)

Από εδώ:

*Μεγάλα ερωτηματικά συνοδεύουν την πρόταση της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς*

Οι συγχωνεύσεις τραπεζών, ιδιαίτερα σ’ αυτήν την κρίσιμη οικονομική περίοδο, είναι θεμιτές και προφανώς βοηθούν στην εξυγίανση του τραπεζικού συστήματος. Βοηθούν επίσης να σωθεί ο κόσμος και οι καταθέσεις του από τον κίνδυνο μιας χρεοκοπίας. Και επειδή στην Ελλάδα από τράπεζες να φάνε και οι κότες κι από πιθανότητες χρεοκοπίας το ίδιο, το να συγκεντρώνονται τραπεζικοί όμιλοι είναι κάτι παραπάνω από επιθυμητό [...]

Αυτό, όμως, ισχύει όταν γίνονται με όρους διαφανείς, με τη θέληση και του αγοραστή και του αγοραζόμενου και το βασικότερο, με κέρδος και για τις δύο πλευρές. Mutual Benefit Agreement, που λένε και οι Σύμμαχοι. Ιδίως όταν σε ορισμένες τράπεζες βασικός μέτοχος είναι το ελληνικό δημόσιο, δηλαδή ο ελληνικός λαός, δηλαδή εμείς οι ηλίθιοι.

Όταν τα deals γίνονται για να σωθούν επιχειρηματίες που πρόσκεινται στην κυβέρνηση, ή άλλοι που θέλει η κυβέρνηση να προσεγγίσει, τότε θα πρέπει να ασκείται έντονη κριτική.

Το παρασκήνιο λοιπόν της πρόταση Σάλλα για εξαγορά του 77% της Αγροτικής (ποσό 372 εκατ. ευρώ) και του 33% του Ταχυδρομικού Ταμιευτηρίου (ποσό 329 εκατ. ευρώ) είναι έντονο. Κι αν αληθεύουν όσα ακούγονται στην αγορά τότε ίσως είμαστε μπροστά σε διεργασίες οι οποίες πρέπει να καταστήσουν ιδιαίτερα προσεκτική την κυβέρνηση όσον αφορά τις αποφάσεις που θα λάβει.

Θέμα 1: Αληθεύει ότι σε δημοσιεύματα έγκριτων ξένων οικονομικών εφημερίδων περί κάποιων τραπεζών από χώρες μέλη της ΕΕ οι οποίες δεν κατάφεραν να αντλήσουν ρευστότητα από την ΕΚΤ φωτογραφίζονταν και η Πειραιώς; Κανείς δεν μπορεί να το πει με βεβαιότητα, όμως, αν ισχύει ότι η τράπεζα αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα ρευστότητας και πήγε να δανειστεί από το πακέτο διάσωσης τραπεζών που έχει η ΕΚΤ για ώρα ανάγκης, τότε πώς μπορεί να κάνει προτάσεις εξαγοράς άλλων τραπεζών;

Θέμα 2: Αληθεύει ότι πριν από μερικές ημέρες υπήρξε συμφωνία διατραπεζικού δανεισμού μεταξύ της Πειραιώς και του ΤΤ με την πρώτη να παίρνει ρευστό εκατοντάδες εκατ. ευρώ από τη δεύτερη; Μάλιστα το ΤΤ που ελέγχεται από την κυβέρνηση, ήταν το τελευταίο σωσίβιο της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς, καθώς άλλες τράπεζες έκλεισαν την πόρτα τους; Και γιατί η κυβέρνηση -αν έχει γίνει όντως κάτι τέτοιο- συναίνεσε στη σωτηρία της Πειραιώς δίνοντας το πράσινο φως στη διοίκηση του ΤΤ να δώσει αυτό το δάνειο;

Θέμα 3 : Αν το παραπάνω σενάριο είναι αληθές, πώς η Πειραιώς κάνει τώρα πρόταση για εξαγορά του 33% του ΤΤ έναντι 329 εκατ. ευρώ και με premium στην υπό διαπραγμάτευση μετοχή της τάξης του 29%; Δηλαδή με τα δανεικά που πήρε θα πάει να εξαγοράσει το ΤΤ;

Θέμα 4: Θεωρεί τόσο άθλια τράπεζα την ΑΤΕ ώστε να κάνει πρόταση για εξαγορά του 77% έναντι 372 εκατ. ευρώ με discount 50%; Ξέρουμε ότι η ΑΤΕ δεν είναι ΤΤ, έχει χρέη, ζημιογόνες εταιρείες κ.λπ. Έχει όμως και όλους τους αγρότες πελάτες ενώ πριν μία εβδομάδα περιήλθε στα χέρια της περίπου 10% της Αττικής Οδού το οποίο αποτιμάται στα 110 εκατ. ευρώ. Άρα, μήπως είναι ελάχιστο το τίμημα που προσφέρει;

Θέμα 5: Είναι αλήθεια ότι στις 30 Ιουνίου η Πειραιώς πήρε 2,2 δισ. ευρώ από αδιάθετα (ύψους 15 δισ.) των 28 δισ. ευρώ που έδωσε το κράτος για την ενίσχυση των τραπεζών; Πώς λοιπόν έρχεται να κάνει εξαγορές κρατικών assets όταν παίρνει βοήθεια η οποία μάλιστα πρέπει να κατευθύνεται στην ενίσχυση της ρευστότητας της αγοράς κι όχι σε εξαγορές;

Θέμα 6: Αληθεύει ότι επικρατεί αναβρασμός μεταξύ των χιλιάδων εργαζόμενων του ΤΤ που δεν μπορούν να χωνέψουν πώς θα έλθει μια τράπεζα που φέρεται να έχει τεράστια προβλήματα ρευστότητας, να αγοράσει ένα “μαζεμένο” μαγαζί;

Θέμα 7: Μήπως αυτό είχε στο μυαλό του ο κ. Σάλλας γι’ αυτό και διέθεσε μερικές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ προκειμένου να φιλοξενήσει πάνω από 60 δημοσιογράφους στη Νότια Αφρική; Θα μπορέσουν να γράψουν τώρα όλοι αυτοί ελεύθερα για την πρόταση της Πειραιώς;

Αντιδράσεις εργαζομένων
Μιλώντας στον Ρ/Σ «ΘΕΜΑ 98,9», ο Γ. Σιδέρης, Πρόεδρος του Συλλόγου Εργαζομένων στο Ταχυδρομικό Ταμιευτήριο, είπε μεταξύ άλλων τα εξής:

Το Ταχυδρομικό Ταμιευτήριο είναι κερδοφόρο ακόμα και τώρα την περίοδο της κρίσης και συνεχίζει να στηρίζει μέσα από τους κρατικούς τίτλους το ελληνικό δημόσιο.
Το Ταχυδρομικό Ταμιευτήριο έχει δανείσει στην Τράπεζα Πειραιώς μέχρι τέλος Ιουλίου 350 εκατ. ευρώ, επειδή δεν έχει ρευστότητα. Με τα δικά μας χρήματα θα κάνει την εξαγορά των μετοχών;
Τους προηγούμενους μήνες είχαμε τη διαβεβαίωση του Υφυπουργού ότι το Ταχυδρομικό Ταμιευτήριο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με όλα αυτά τα σενάρια περί εξαγορών τραπεζών και συγχωνεύσεων.

Ανακοίνωση εργαζομένων ΤΤ
Σήμερα, αιφνιδιαστικά ο Πρόεδρος της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς κος Σάλλας κατέθεσε πρόταση προς τη κυβέρνηση για την ταυτόχρονη συνδυασμένη εξαγορά ποσοστού 77,31% της Αγροτικής τράπεζας και 33,04% του Ταχυδρομικού Ταμιευτηρίου που κατέχει το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Στις δύσκολες συνθήκες που αντιμετωπίζει η χώρα μας σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορούμε να πέσουμε θύματα μόνο των αριθμών”, αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωση ο Σύλλογος Εργαζομένων Ταχυδρομικού Ταμιευτηρίου.

Επίσης, αναφέρει: “Δεν μπορούμε να συναινέσουμε στα παιχνίδια του αδηφάγου τραπεζικού κατεστημένου που εξακολουθεί να βλέπει μια περιουσία του Ελληνικού λαού, ως την ‘πολύφερνη νύφη’ που θα τους εξασφαλίσει ηγετικές θέσεις στις αγορές και υπερκέρδη στους ιδίους .

ΚΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΘΥΠΟΥΡΓΟ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ ΚΟ ΠΑΠΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΚΟ ΠΑΠΑΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΑΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΚΑΝΔΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ, ΙΔΙΩΤΕΣ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΤΙΘΕΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΛΑΟΥ, ΕΝΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΙΧΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΞΕΖΟΥΜΙΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΡΕΩΚΟΠΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ.

Σε αυτή την συγκυρία που παγκοσμίως κρατικοποιούνται τράπεζες, με τις αποτιμήσεις στο ναδίρ, μόνο όσοι θέλουν να εξασφαλίσουν θέσεις στον ‘ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟ’ θα αποτολμήσουν να πάρουν τέτοιες αποφάσεις ξεπουλήματος. Οι εργαζόμενοι του ισχυρού και κερδοφόρου Ταχυδρομικού Ταμιευτηρίου με αποφασιστικότητα και με κάθε μέσο θα παλέψουν για το Δημόσιο και Κοινωνικό ρόλο του Ταχυδρομικού Ταμιευτηρίου.

Ο σύλλογος εργαζομένων κήρυξε 24ωρη προειδοποιητική πανελλαδική απεργία για σήμερα 16-07-2010″.

antinews.gr


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2010)

*ΠΑΣΟΚ καί ΝΔ κοροιδεύουν τούς ιθαγενείς οπαδούς τους. Κανείς δέν μιλάει γιά την ουσία τού ασφαλιστικού. 7,3% των συνταξιούχων, 50% των συντάξεων!*

_"Στό θέατρο πού παίζει η ΝΔ γιά τούς ιθαγενείς ψηφοφόρους της ότι δήθεν είναι αντίθετη με το μνημόνιο και το ασφαλιστικό θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και τίς παρακάτω εξόφθαλμες αδικίες τού άθλιου ΠΑΣΟΚ τίς οποίες περνάει στο ασφαλιστικό του με την συναίνεση ασφαλώς τής δήθεν τσιρίζουσας και δήθεν αντιστεκόμενης μυξοπαρθένας ΝΔ…
Οπως ίσως γνωρίζουμε όλοι η ουσία τού ασφαλιστικού προβλήματος στην Ελλάδα έγκειται στό ότι τά λεγόμενα ευγενή ταμεία απομυζούσαν πόρους απο τα ταμεία τής πλέμπας και έτσι έτρωγαν εις υγείαν τών κορόιδων…
Ε, η απομύζηση αυτή συνεχίζεται…

[...]

7,3% των συνταξιούχων, 50% των συντάξεων!
Του Στεφανου Μανου*

Ο κ. Λοβέρδος συνόδεψε την κατάθεση του νομοσχεδίου με μια επικαιροποιημένη (Μάιος-Ιούνιος 2010) έκθεση της Διεθνούς Οργάνωσης Εργασίας (ΔΟΕ ή ILO) αναφορικά με τη χρηματοοικονομική εξέλιξη του Ελληνικού Συνταξιοδοτικού Συστήματος. Ο υπουργός θεώρησε τα συμπεράσματα της έκθεσης θετικά.

Στην αρχή της έκθεσης της ILO διατυπώνεται μια σημαντική επιφύλαξη που λόγω της σοβαρότητας του θέματος αντιγράφω:

«Επιφύλαξη: καθώς ήταν αδύνατον να παρασχεθούν αναλυτικές προβολές για το κάθε συνταξιοδοτικό σχήμα της Ελλάδος ξεχωριστά εντός του διαθέσιμου χρόνου, τα συνολικά αποτελέσματα του συστήματος βασίζονται σε εκτιμήσεις, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα τέσσερα σημαντικότερα σχήματα: το Ενιαίο Ταμείο Ασφάλισης Μισθωτών ΙΚΑ-ΕΤΑΜ. Τον Οργανισμό Γεωργικών Ασφαλίσεων (ΟΓΑ). Τον Οργανισμό Ασφάλισης Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών (ΟΑΕΕ) και το συνταξιοδοτικό σχήμα των Δημοσίων Υπαλλήλων.

*Αθροιστικά τα ανωτέρω ταμεία ασφαλίζουν το 92,9% του συνόλου των ενεργών ασφαλισμένων, καθώς και το 92,7% του συνόλου των συνταξιούχων της Ελλάδος. *Ως εκ τούτου, τα συνολικά αποτελέσματα που παρέχονται στην παρούσα Αναλογιστική Εκθεση είναι προκαταρκτικά και εντός των επόμενων μηνών θα πρέπει να βελτιωθούν.»

*Από τα 180 ή και περισσότερα συνταξιοδοτικά σχήματα ή ILO μπόρεσε να επεξεργαστεί μόνο 4! Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία σήμερα, όπως δεν υπήρχαν και το 2008 όταν ο κ. Αλογοσκούφης κάλεσε την ILO να εξετάσει το ασφαλιστικό.* Πέρασαν δύο χρόνια και ακόμη δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία και δεν φαίνεται να ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος να τα βρει. Γιατί; Διότι στα υπόλοιπα συνταξιοδοτικά σχήματα κρύβεται όλη η βρώμα του ασφαλιστικού συστήματος. *Θα σκεφτείτε τι σημασία μπορεί να έχουν τα υπόλοιπα ασφαλιστικά σχήματα όταν τα 4 καλύπτουν το 92,7% των συνταξιούχων. Η σημασία είναι ότι αυτό το μικρό 7,3% των υπόλοιπων συνταξιούχων λαμβάνει το 50% συν του συνόλου των συντάξεων.*"
_
http://www.realpolitics.gr/?p=22520


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2010)

Θα ήταν πλήρες το άρθρο, θα ικανοποιούσε τα μαθηματικά μου, αν μας έλεγε (και να δούμε ποιος το ξέρει να μας το πει) αυτό το 7,3% των συνταξιούχων που παίρνει το 50% του συνόλου των συντάξεων, ποιο ποσοστό έχει πληρώσει από το σύνολο των εσόδων των ταμείων; Αν, όπως θα ήταν δίκαιο και λογικό, έχει πληρώσει το 50%, χαλάλι τους. Αν όχι, γιατί παίρνει τόσα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2010)

Μα νομίζω ότι αυτό ακριβώς καταγγέλει το άρθρο: την αδιαφάνεια και την έλλειψη στοιχείων. Αλλά πέρα απ' αυτό, είναι δυνατό να έχει πληρώσει το 50%; Σαν μαθηματική αδυνατότητα μού φαίνεται με βάση τα τρέχοντα δεδομένα. Άλλωστε, το ασφαλιστικό μας σύστημα δεν είναι κεφαλαιοποιητικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2010)

Εμένα μού φαίνεται σαν μαθηματική αδυνατότητα το ποσοστό 7% συνταξιούχων που εισπράττουν το 50% των συντάξεων. Για τι είδους συντάξεις μιλάμε; 1 εκατομμύριο ευρώ τον χρόνο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2010)

Τα μαθηματικά του Στέφανου Μάνου είναι πάντα προκλητικά, αρκεί να αντέχουν και στη βάσανο της απόδειξης. Ενδιαφέρον, για παράδειγμα, είχε και η πρότασή του που διάβασα προ ημερών στην Καθημερινή:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_11/07/2010_407645


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2010)

Θα δούμε όταν προκύψουν τα αληθινά στοιχεία (αν προκύψουν). Εμένα όμως δεν μού φαίνεται καθόλου απίθανο. Δεν θα είναι το πρώτο ελληνικό παράδοξο. Ας σκεφτεί κανείς ότι το 50% των άμεσων φόρων προέρχεται από τους μισθωτούς και τους συνταξιούχους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2010)

Εμένα, τα νούμερα δεν μου βγαίνουν. Ορίστε λίγες πράξεις με στοιχεία του Στέφ.Μάνου, από αυτά στα δύο άρθρα του, αυτό που τσιτάρει ο Αμβρόσιος στο #700 και αυτό που φέρνει ο Νικέλ στο #704 και είναι παρουσίαση διαφορετικών όψεων του ίδιου πράγματος.

Ο Στ. Μάνος ξεκινάει από τα εξής βασικά στοιχεία:
Κοινωνικός Προϋπολογισμός, 35 δισ.
Κάτοικοι άνω των 65: 2,1 εκατ.
Συνταξιούχοι *τεσσάρων *βασικών ταμείων (ΙΚΑ, ΟΑΕΕ, ΟΓΑ, Δημοσίου): 92,5%
Μέση σύνταξη *τριών *βασικών ταμείων (ΙΚΑ, ΟΑΕΕ, ΟΓΑ --προσοχή: όχι του Δημοσίου): 7.700€ ετησίως
Και ισχυρίζεται ότι το 7,3% των συνταξιούχων λαμβάνει το 50%+ των συντάξεων.

Επομένως, οι υπόλοιποι λαμβάνουν κάτι λιγότερο από 17,5 δισ.
Πόσοι είναι αυτοί οι υπόλοιποι; Δεν είναι, όπως θα υπέθετε κανείς απρόσεκτα, 17,5 δις/7.700, δηλ. κάπου 2,3 εκατ. συνταξιούχοι (με εκείνους τους 200.000 περισσότερους από το άλλο στοιχείο, εκείνο το 2,1 των άνω των 65 να είναι πρόωρα συνταξιοδοτημένοι κλπ).

Εδώ υπάρχει το πρώτο πρόβλημα, επειδή το 7.700 είναι η μέση σύνταξη *τριών* ταμείων και όχι του Δημοσίου (που βέβαια είναι αρκετά ψηλότερη από τα 7.700). Άρα, αυτοί που παίρνουν το λιγότερο μισό του κοινωνικού προϋπολογισμού δεν είναι 2,3 εκατ, αλλά σαφώς λιγότεροι.

Πόσο λιγότεροι; Άγνωστο. Γι' αυτό θα κάνω μια δική μου υπόθεση. Έστω ότι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι αποτελούν το ένα πέμπτο των συνταξιούχων των τεσσάρων μεγάλων ταμείων. Υποθέτω επίσης ότι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι παίρνουν καλύτερη σύνταξη των χρόνο από τη μέση, ας πούμε 13.000 ευρώ τον χρόνο (πάλι λίγα ακούγονται, αλλά έστω).

Η εξίσωση γίνεται τώρα: 1/5x Χ 13.000 + 4/5x X 7.700 = 17.500.000.000. Πόσο είναι το x; Αν το υπολογίζω σωστά, γύρω στα 2 εκατ. συνταξιούχοι. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, το υπόλοιπο 7,3% θα είναι 155 με 160 χιλιάδες άνθρωποι. Όλοι κι όλοι οι συνταξιούχοι στην Ελλάδα είναι 2,2 εκατ. άνθρωποι; Σαν λίγο μου φαίνεται.

Και πάλι, έστω ότι είναι έτσι. Υπάρχουν τότε 150+ χιλιάδες που εισπράττουν τα άλλα 17,5 δισ. Δηλαδή πάνω από 110.000 τον χρόνο. Πάνω από 8.000 τον μήνα. Υπάρχει δηλαδή στην Ελλάδα μια πόλη σαν το Περιστέρι που οι κάτοικοί της πληρώνονται κάθε μήνα 8 χιλιάρικα. Σχεδόν 3 εκατομμύρια δραχμούλες σύνταξη. Ο καθένας.

Απίστευτο μού ακούγεται, κύριε Μάνο.

Από την άλλη, η ωραία και ξεκάθαρη πρόταση, ελάχιστο μισθό ίσον ελάχιστη σύνταξη μου αρέσει. Ωραία ακούγεται και η απαλλαγή από ασφαλίσεις κλπ γραφειοκρατίες. Όμως έχω δύο απορίες:

Με το σύστημα δημόσιας περίθαλψης, που πάει πακέτο με τις ασφαλιστικές κρατήσεις, τι θα γίνει;
Και τι απέγινε η παλιότερη πρόταση, εκείνη με τον ατομικό ασφαλιστικό λογαριασμό, όπου ανάλογα με τις κρατήσεις σου πηγαίνεις και παίρνεις τη σύνταξή σου ανεξάρτητα από τον ασφαλιστικό σου οργανισμό;


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι που είμαι ασφαλισμένη σε "ευγενές" ταμείο (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) βλέπω τα νούμερα λίγο περίεργα. Και φυσικά από τη στιγμή που ο ΟΓΑ π.χ. έχει αναλάβει εκτός από τους αγρότες να πληρώνει συντάξεις και στους ανασφάλιστους/ απόρους κάθε κλάδου, είναι φυσικό να έχει λίγες αποδοχές- πολλές συντάξεις. 
Αυτό που προτείνει ο Μάνος είναι το σύστημα που εφαρμόζεται στο ΗΒ, όπου η κρατική συνταξη που την παίρνουν όλοι απο μια ηλικία και πανω είναι η μέγιστη £97.65 τη βδομάδα (αναλογα με το πόσα χρονια έχεις ζήσει στη χώρα) και τις προάλλες κλαιγόντουσαν οι εφημερίδες ότι επειδή η ΒΡ δεν θα μοιράσει μερίσματα, θα πεινασουν όσοι έχουν συντάξεις επενδυμενες στο χρηματιστηριο, ενώ θυμόμαστε επίσης παλιότερες περιπτώσεις, όπου ιδιωτικές συνταξιοδοτικές επιχειρήσεις χρεωκόπησαν και πήραν μαζί και τις συντάξεις. Η πρόταση του για μένα είναι τόσο ενδιαφέρουσα, όσο είναι συνολικά ο θατσερισμός. Πρόκειται δηλαδή για τον τρόπο σκέψης που μας έφερε στην τωρινή διεθνή κρίση. 

Για την Αλεξάνδρα που ρωτάει, ξέρω μόνο για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και φυσικά προπερσινές τιμές. Η σύνταξη με όλα τα έξτρα ήταν 1850 ευρώ, άκουσα ότι πέρσι έγινε 2000 και κάτι ψιλά, αλλά δεν το έχω διασταυρώσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2010)

Αν η εφαρμογή ενός «θατσερικού» συστήματος στην Ελλάδα θα έδινε 30% καλύτερες αποδοχές στο 90% των συνταξιούχων, αυτό θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να μας βάλει σε μεγάλο προβληματισμό για το τωρινό μας σύστημα. Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν και δεν με φοβίζουν οι χαρακτηρισμοί --άλλωστε, άλλο οι εκατό λίρες και άλλο τα 250 ευρώ την εβδομάδα, σωστά;
Όμως το πρόβλημα των ταμείων δεν είναι μόνο οι συντάξεις, αλλά και η περίθαλψη. Υποθέτω ότι ο Στ. Μάνος θα ήθελε να το καλύψει από τη διαφορά του 21,5 δισ μέχρι τα 35 δισ (και θα του έμενε και περίσσευμα). Όμως κάτι στους αριθμούς του δεν με πείθει. Μου φαίνονται πολύ καλοί για να είναι αληθινοί.


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν η εφαρμογή ενός «θατσερικού» συστήματος στην Ελλάδα θα έδινε 30% καλύτερες αποδοχές στο 90% των συνταξιούχων, αυτό θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να μας βάλει σε μεγάλο προβληματισμό για το τωρινό μας σύστημα. Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν και δεν με φοβίζουν οι χαρακτηρισμοί --άλλωστε, άλλο οι εκατό λίρες και άλλο τα 250 ευρώ την εβδομάδα, σωστά;



Ούτε εμένα με φοβίζουν οι χαρακτηρισμοί, όμως δε με πείθει ότι το σύστημά του μπορεί να διατηρηθεί. Βρίσκω ότι προτείνει πολύ αβίαστα το 30% παραπάνω, το οποίο δεν θα είναι παραπάνω για όλους, για κάποιους θα είναι περικοπή της σύνταξής τους και μάλιστα σημαντική. Αλλά έστω ότι εφαρμόζεται, και έστω ότι ξεπερνάμε τα προβλήματα και τις αντιδράσεις (τι θα γίνει με τα λεφτά που έχουμε ήδη πληρώσει, π.χ.), δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση ότι η σύνταξη που προτείνει θα παραμείνει στα ίδια επίπεδα για πάντα. Α, και φυσικά αν η σύνταξη είναι ίδια για όλους, τότε θα πρέπει κι οι εισφορές να είναι ίδιες για όλους, και όχι ποσοστό του μισθού, που σημαίνει ότι το κράτος χάνει τη δυνατότητα να εισπράττει από τους υψηλόμισθους για να πληρώσει τους χαμηλόμισθους, άρα θα αυξηθεί η φορολογία για να καλύψει το κενό. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Όμως το πρόβλημα των ταμείων δεν είναι μόνο οι συντάξεις, αλλά και η περίθαλψη. Υποθέτω ότι ο Στ. Μάνος θα ήθελε να το καλύψει από τη διαφορά του 21,5 δισ μέχρι τα 35 δισ (και θα του έμενε και περίσσευμα). Όμως κάτι στους αριθμούς του δεν με πείθει. Μου φαίνονται πολύ καλοί για να είναι αληθινοί.



Αν εφαρμόσουμε το ίδιο μοντέλο, τότε η περίθαλψη θα γίνεται μέσω του ΕΣΥ και θα είναι η ίδια για όλους. Και για τα έξτρα, θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης υγείας σε κάποιον ιδιωτικό φορέα, με όλα τα μειονεκτήματα και πλεονεκτήματα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και τι απέγινε η παλιότερη πρόταση, εκείνη με τον ατομικό ασφαλιστικό λογαριασμό, όπου ανάλογα με τις κρατήσεις σου πηγαίνεις και παίρνεις τη σύνταξή σου ανεξάρτητα από τον ασφαλιστικό σου οργανισμό;



Απίστευτο μπορεί να είναι, μέχρι όμως να δοθούν τα στοιχεία τα οποία εκκρεμούν εδώ και δύο χρόνια (γιατί;;;; ), μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Όσο για την πρόταση (κεφαλαιοποιητικό), νομίζω ότι παίζει ακόμα στους φιλελεύθερους κύκλους.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

Κατατέθηκε την Πέμπτη στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας η προσφυγή του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου, της ΑΔΕΔΥ και άλλων φορέων κατά του Μνημονίου που έχει υπογράψει η χώρα με την ΕΕ, το ΔΝΤ και την ΕΚΤ.

Συγκεκριμένα, ζητούν να κηρυχτούν ως αντικείμενες στο Σύνταγμα, στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δίκαιο, στην ΕΣΔΑ και στις Διεθνείς Συμβάσεις Εργασίας όλες οι περικοπές που έχουν γίνει σε μισθούς και συντάξεις.

Την αίτηση υπογράφουν ο ΔΣΑ, η ΑΔΕΔΥ, η ΠΟΠΣ, η ΕΣΗΕΑ, το ΤΕΕ, η Ομοσπονδία Εργατικών Στελεχών Ελλάδος, το Εργατοϋπαλληλικό Κέντρο Επαρχίας Λιβαδειάς, ο Σύνδεσμος Αποφοίτων Αξιωματικών Στρατιωτικής Σχολής Ευελπίδων Τάξης 1978, η Λέσχη Αεροπορίας Στρατού και ο Ενιαίος Φορέας Διδασκόντων Σχολής Κοινωνικών Επιστημών Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης.
[...]
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231053789​
Προσωρινό σχόλιο: What a motley crew! (Wiktionary: motley crew = A group of people of mixed background, especially one with a common goal.) Κατά τ' άλλα, έχω την υπογραφή μου σαν σχόλιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2010)

Ένα μοτίβο που ακούω να επανέρχεται συχνά στις διαμαρτυρίες των 100.000 (έτσι λένε) ιδιοκτητών φορτηγών και βυτιοφόρων, είναι ότι «θα έρθουν ξένες εταιρείες με 200 φορτηγά» και θα τους κλείσουν.

Η μοναδική μου απορία (αλλά κανένας δεν την ρωτάει) είναι γιατί δεν συνασπίζονται να φτιάξουν 500 εταιρείες των 200 φορτηγών ή 200 των 500 ή 10 των 10.000 και κανένας δεν θα μπορεί να τους πειράξει.

Και μετά συνειδητοποιώ ότι έχουν ήδη μία υπερεταιρεία, των 100.000 φορτηγών και σιγά μη στάξει η ουρά του γαϊδάρου αν έρθει ακόμη μια με 200 φορτηγά.

Εκτός...
...αν τα κέρδη είναι τόσο πολλά, ώστε να μπορούν ακόμη και τόσο μικρές επιχειρήσεις (των 200) να ζητούν πολύ φτηνότερες αμοιβές παραμένοντας κερδοφόρες.
ή 
...αν δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί από τους 100.000 που να θέλουν να συνεταιριστούν με άλλους και να αναγκαστούν έτσι να εμφανίσουν την πραγματική τους κερδοφορία.

Τι άλλο μπορεί να συμβαίνει (πέρα από μεγάλα λόγια για την αυτονομία και την ανεξαρτησία του «μικρού και αδούλωτου»);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στο πρακτικό επίπεδο έχω άλλα, σοβαρότερα, προβλήματα. Ας πούμε, αν 10.000 φορτηγατζήδες αρνηθούν να τους επιτάξουν τις υπηρεσίες, θα γίνουν δίκες με 10.000 κατηγορούμενους που θα πάνε φυλακή ή θα τους αφαιρεθούν οι άδειες;


Οι άδειες αφαιρούνται διοικητικά. Αν 10.000 φορτηγατζήδες αγνοήσουν τον νόμο, τότε δεν θα πρέπει να μας εκπλήσσει το επίπεδο των κυκλοφοριακών προβλημάτων που προκαλούν.

Και άλλη μια φορτηγατζήδικη απορία. Τα 400 ευρώ που ζητάνε αύξηση στη μίνιμουμ σύνταξη που παίρνουν σήμερα από τον ΟΑΕΕ τέως ΤΕΒΕ τέως ΤΕΒΕ+ΤΣΑ+ΤΑΕ, ποιος ακριβώς θα τους τα πληρώσει; Οι Ευρωπαίοι φορολογούμενοι που θα τους πουλήσουμε πέτσινα ομόλογα, όλοι οι φορολογούμενοι γενικώς, μόνο τα υποζύγια του ΟΑΕΕ (όπως ο γράφων) ή οι πλούσιοι κεφαλαιοκράτες (αφού πληρώσουν τις υπόλοιπες υποχρεώσεις τους στο κράτος);


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

Δυστυχώς, δεν ξέρω αρκετά πράγματα, δεν μου φτάνουν αυτά που λένε οι μεν και οι δε στα δελτία ειδήσεων. Όταν έχουμε μια τέτοια εξέλιξη, έχω την τάση να ρίχνω την ευθύνη στους μάνατζερ, εν προκειμένω στην κυβέρνηση. Δεν έχω ιδέα πού και πώς θα τα βρουν στα οικονομικά. Ανήκω σε έναν επαγγελματικό χώρο, ένα επάγγελμα ορθάνοιχτο, όπου χώνεται ο κάθε σκιτζής με το έτσι θέλω και τη χαμηλή του τιμή, στον οποίο χώρο τα τελευταία δώδεκα χρόνια πέφτουν αντί να ανεβαίνουν οι τιμές. Άρα δεν μπορώ να δω με καλό μάτι τα κλειστά επαγγέλματα, αλλά δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι θα ήθελα, εκδικητικά, να φτάσουν και αυτοί στα δικά μας τα χάλια. Το κακό είναι ότι αυτή η φάση της οικονομίας φαίνεται να έχει πολλά χρόνια μπροστά της μέχρι να αρχίσει να βρίσκει νέες ισορροπίες, νέες χρυσές τομές. Τα 'χουν χάσει και οι μάνατζερ και δεν ξέρουν τι να πρωτομανατζάρουν.


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2010)

Κάτι τελείως διαδικαστικό: νομίζω πως αυτό το θέμα δεν έχει σχέση με την κρίση. Είναι ένα θέμα που συζητιόταν εδώ και χρόνια, άσχετα αν όλοι οι ανοιχτοί λογαριασμοί ήρθε η ώρα, με την κρίση, να κλείσουν το συντομότερο λόγω άνωθεν εντολών.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

Εγώ γι' αυτό άνοιξα χωριστό νήμα. Από την άλλη βρήκαμε την ευκαιρία να δείχνουμε την τρόικα για κάθε ευθυγράμμιση της οικονομίας μας με τα ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα. Για τις χωματερές δεν έχουν να πουν κάτι αυτοί οι ευλογημένοι (δίσημο);


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2010)

Για όποιον βλέπει τα πράγματα όπως ο κ. Χαρίδημος K. Tσούκας, θα του αρέσει το άρθρο του στην Καθημερινή με τίτλο «“Φον Φούφουτοι” ή κατσαπλιάδες;».
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_01/08/2010_409828


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2010)

Ξέρετε ότι μου αρέσει να ψάχνω αριθμούς, να κάνω συσχετισμούς κλπ κλπ. Από αυτό εδώ το άρθρο στο Έθνος όμως (Ενα δισ. φοροδιαφυγή), δεν βγάζω εύκολα άκρη.

Πόσα είναι τα νόμιμα σκάφη και πόσα τα παράνομα; Πόσα τα δηλωμένα και πόσα τα αδήλωτα; Οι 3000 οφσόρ και 1300 ΝΕΠΑ (Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες Πλοίων Αναψυχής) που δραστηριοποιούνται μόνο στην Αττική ελέγχουν συνήθως από ένα σκάφος ή περισσότερα, όπως το λονδρέζικο δικηγορικό γραφείο με τα 100; Και τι σχέση έχουν τα χύμα και απροσδιόριστα ζόρια που ξεχειλίζουν από αυτό το άρθρο με τις γκρίνιες στο «προειδοποιητικό» σημερινό άρθρο της Καθημερινής; Άρχισαν μήπως πραγματικά να αγγίζουν κάποιους οι φοροέλεγχοι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2010)

Είχε στο Έθνος το παρακάτω, από τον Ανδρέα Καρίτζη, μέλος της ΚΠΕ του ΣΥΝ:

[...] Ωστόσο, θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ σε ένα θέμα που κάνουν σήμερα «γαργάρα» όλοι όσοι το προηγούμενο διάστημα έσκουζαν γύρω από αυτό: το θέμα με τον «τεράστιο» αριθμό δημοσίων υπαλλήλων που έχουν καταστρέψει την ελληνική οικονομία και κοινωνία. «Επιστημονική» έρευνα του ΕΒΕΑ τον Απρίλιο του 2010 έβρισκε ότι ο αριθμός των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων είναι 1.100.000 και εκατοντάδες «παπαγαλάκια» έσκιζαν τα ρούχα τους για το ότι το νούμερο είναι μεγαλύτερο και φτάνει το 1,5 με 2 εκατομμύρια.

Πριν από μερικές μέρες ολοκληρώθηκε η απογραφή των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων: 625.738 μόνιμοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και γύρω στους 140.000 με άλλες σχέσεις εργασίας. 625.738 λοιπόν και όχι 1,5 ούτε 2 εκατομμύρια. Λιγότεροι από τους μισούς από αυτούς που ξερνούσε η γκεμπελική προπαγάνδα μερόνυχτα ολόκληρα. Και μέσα σε αυτούς περιλαμβάνονται παπάδες, στρατιωτικοί και Σώματα Ασφαλείας, για τους οποίους τα γνωστά... πτηνά δεν είχαν ποτέ κάτι να πουν. Δεν αποτελούν, βλέπετε, τομείς που εποφθαλμιά η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, όπως η Υγεία, η Παιδεία, η Ενέργεια κ.λπ.

Αλλά μήπως είναι πάρα πολλοί οι 625.738; Σύμφωνα με συγκριτική μελέτη του ΟΑΣΑ, το 2002 για το ποσοστό των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων επί του συνόλου του εργατικού δυναμικού έχουμε και λέμε: Σουηδία 30%, Φινλανδία 22,4%, Γαλλία 21,2%, Μεγάλη Βρετανία 17,8%, Βέλγιο 16,8%, ΗΠΑ 14,7%, Ιταλία 14,4% και το αίσχος των κρατών, η ντροπή του πλανήτη, η Ελλάδα, κάπου στο βάθος με 11,4%...

Μήπως η μελέτη είναι λίγο παλιά; Πάμε, λοιπόν, με τα καινούργια νούμερα που προέκυψαν τον Αύγουστο του 2010: στην Ελλάδα περίπου 6% του πληθυσμού είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι (625.738 στα 11.000.000), στη Γερμανία είναι 6% χωρίς τους στρατιωτικούς και έμμεσα μισθοδοτούμενους και στην Αγγλία 10%!

Η σπουδή στον γκεμπελισμό και στη διαστρέβλωση της πραγματικότητας δεν είναι αθώα. Τώρα που θα μπουν μπροστά η διάλυση σχολείων και νοσοκομείων και το γενικό ξεπούλημα (βλ. ΔΕΗ), πρέπει να έχει πειστεί η κοινή γνώμη π.χ. ότι τα σχολικά τμήματα πρέπει να είναι των 35 και 40 μαθητών και να μην τολμά κανείς να ζητήσει το αυτονόητο: μαζικές προσλήψεις εκπαιδευτικών, γιατρών και νοσηλευτών και αν τους «πνίγει» το έλλειμμα, ας τα πάρουν από τους εφοπλιστές και τους τραπεζίτες. Ομως, ας θυμούνται ότι ο κλέφτης και ο ψεύτης τον πρώτο χρόνο χαίρονται.​
Η μελέτη του ΕΒΕΑ δεν τα έλεγε έτσι ακριβώς τα πράγματα. Έλεγε (σύμφωνα με δύο εφημερίδες http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/13412 και Ημερησία):
Έτσι, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του ΕΒΕΑ, συνολικά οι εργαζόμενοι στο δημόσιο τομέα ανέρχονται σε 1.098.117 άτομα. Από αυτούς:
• Μόνιμοι υπάλληλοι είναι 268.832 εργαζόμενοι, το 24,5%. Αν στους μόνιμους συνυπολογιστεί και το στρατιωτικό προσωπικό (177.600), ο συνολικός αριθμός τους φθάνει τα 446.432 άτομα, ή ποσοστό 40,7% του συνόλου.
• Οι εργαζόμενοι με συμβάσεις ιδιωτικού δικαίου αορίστου χρόνου ανέρχονται σε 101.685, ή ποσοστό 9,3% του συνόλου.
• Οι εργαζόμενοι με συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου φτάνουν τις 550.000, ή το 50% του συνόλου.​
Δηλαδή, λιγότερους τους βγάζει η μελέτη του ΕΒΕΑ και η διαφορά είναι στους εργαζόμενους με συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου, για τους οποίους δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν τελεσίδικα νούμερα. Πείτε μου αν ξέρετε κάτι.

Αφού πάντως είναι λίγοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι σε σύγκριση με τις άλλες χώρες, ας προσλάβουμε και άλλους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους και το «αυτονόητο», όπως λέει, είναι να πάρουμε τα λεφτά από τους εφοπλιστές και τους τραπεζίτες.

Κάποιοι είναι της σχολής Γκέμπελς και κάποιοι άλλοι της σχολής Γκέρμπερ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...και αν τους «πνίγει» το έλλειμμα, ας τα πάρουν από τους εφοπλιστές και τους τραπεζίτες.


Αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση, δεν συμφωνείς; Αφού πάρουν από τους εφοπλιστές και τους τραπεζίτες, και εκμηδενίσουν το έλλειμμα, θα ξεκινήσουν με το καλό να κάνουν ΟΛΟΥΣ τους Έλληνες δημοσίους υπαλλήλους. Και η νομενκλατούρα του εκάστοτε κυβερνώντος κόμματος θα είναι οι νέοι εφοπλιστές και οι νέοι τραπεζίτες στο ολοκαίνουργιο καθεστώς που θα έλθει από το παρελθόν με λαμπρές συστάσεις.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Με τη χρήση μιας παύλας διαφωνώ. Με τα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ:

... Η χώρα όμως πρέπει να ζήσει πέρα από το Μνημόνιο...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2010)

Μια και μας έστειλες εκεί, διάβασα κι αυτό:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_24/08/2010_412359


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Κάποιοι γίνονται σοφότεροι από την κρίση και κάποιοι νιώθουν ότι η προστασία τους θα είναι να γίνουν πιο βλάκες.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2010)

Από την Καθημερινή:

_"Με τα πλέον μελανά χρώματα περιέγραψαν οι κοινοτικοί εκπρόσωποι την πορεία εκτέλεσης του Εθνικού Στρατηγικού Πλαισίου Αναφοράς (ΕΣΠΑ), η απορροφητικότητα του οποίου υπολείπεται του μέσου κοινοτικού όρου.

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία, που παρουσιάστηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια της συνεδρίασης των προέδρων των Επιτροπών Παρακολούθησης, η απορροφητικότητα στο τέλος Απριλίου διαμορφώθηκε στο 6% περίπου και στόχος είναι μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου, να διαμορφωθεί στο 15%, προκειμένου να αποτραπεί η απώλεια χρημάτων. Οι κοινοτικοί εκπρόσωποι που πήραν τον λόγο προειδοποίησαν όχι μόνο για τον κίνδυνο να χαθούν πόροι, αλλά κυρίως για τον κίνδυνο να χαθεί η τελευταία ευκαιρία για τη χώρα μας να βελτιώσει τις υποδομές της και να βοηθήσει την οικονομία σε μια περίοδο ύφεσης. Τον τόνο της έντονης κριτικής έδωσε ο γενικός διευθυντής Περιφερειακής Πολιτικής κ. Ζακ Πονσέ, ο οποίος χρησιμοποίησε βαρείς χαρακτηρισμούς, κάνοντας λόγο για «δεινή κατάσταση» και «απαράδεκτη καθυστέρηση», ενώ δεν παρέλειψε να προειδοποιήσει την Ελλάδα για «παραπομπή στη δικαιοσύνη για λόγους μη σεβασμού του κοινοτικού κεκτημένου».

Σε αντίστοιχο μήκος κύματος και ακόμη πιο οξείς τόνους ήταν η ομιλία του διευθυντή του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινωνικού Ταμείου κ. Αουρίλιο Σεσίλιο, ο οποίος εγκάλεσε την Ελλάδα, «μια χώρα με τόσα κοινωνικά προβλήματα και υψηλή ανεργία» όπως χαρακτηριστικά είπε, η οποία «δεν κάνει τίποτε για να βελτιώσει τη ζωή των ανέργων της». Παίρνοντας τη σκυτάλη από τον κ. Πονσέ ο οποίος λίγο πριν είχε αναρωτηθεί με τη σειρά του «πώς είναι δυνατόν μια χώρα με τόσα περιβαλλοντικά προβλήματα να μην αξιοποιεί τους πόρους από το αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα», ο εκπρόσωπος του Κοινωνικού Ταμείου, προειδοποίησε για έκρηξη των πολιτών της χώρας και κάλεσε την κυβέρνηση να μεγιστοποιήσει την προσπάθειά της, με βάση και τις δεσμεύσεις που έχει αναλάβει στο Μνημόνιο Συνεννόησης που υπεγράφη μεταξύ Ελλάδας, Ε.Ε. και ΔΝΤ. Είχε προηγηθεί από την υπουργό Οικονομίας, Λούκα Κατσέλη η υπογραφή με τους 13 Γενικούς Γραμματείς των περιφερειών της χώρας, των Επιχειρησιακών Συμφωνιών Υλοποίησης του ΕΣΠΑ μέσα από τις οποίες αποκεντρώνονται πόροι 7,5 δισ. ευρώ και επιταχύνεται η πορεία υλοποίησης των προγραμμάτων. Ο υφυπουργός Οικονομίας, Σταύρος Αρναουτάκης, δεσμεύθηκε για την τήρηση των συμφωνηθέντων και προειδοποίησε για παραπομπή στη Δικαιοσύνη, όσων συμμετείχαν στη διασπάθιση δημόσιου χρήματος."
_


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ούτε ο έρανος μας έσωσε*

Από Το Βήμα:

Oλοι οι βουλευτές προσέφεραν τον οβολό τους στον «έρανο» που οργάνωσε ο Πρόεδρος της Βουλής κ. Φ.Πετσάλνικος σε συνεργασία με την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος για τη μείωση του δημόσιου χρέους. Ως χθες συγκεντρώθηκαν 3.580.000 ευρώ, ποσόν που αναμένεται να αυξηθεί σήμερα κατά 64.500 ευρώ. Η Εκκλησία της Κρήτης θα προσφέρει το ποσόν αυτό, όπως ανακοινώθηκε, στον Πρόεδρο της Βουλής. Οι περισσότεροι που έχουν συνεισφέρει στην προσπάθεια της Βουλής των Ελλήνων για μείωση του δημόσιου χρέους είναι απλοί πολίτες (συνεισέφεραν από 5 έως και 200 ευρώ) και από τους πλέον εύπορους, όπως βεβαιώνει ο κ. Πετσάλνικος, μόνον ένας γνωστός εφοπλιστής προσέφερε 500.000 ευρώ. Τα χρήματα συγκεντρώνονται στην Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος και όχι στη Βουλή των Ελλήνων. Οπως αποκαλύπτεται σήμερα, ο Πρόεδρος της Βουλής είχε αποστείλει 2.500 επιστολές σε βιομηχάνους, σε εφοπλιστές, επιχειρηματίες, επιμελητήρια, συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις, τράπεζες, αλλά ελάχιστοι ήταν αυτοί που ανταποκρίθηκαν.


----------



## Costas (Sep 3, 2010)

Εκπομπή "Μια ελληνική χρεωκοπία", στα γαλλικά (france 2, βίντεο, Envoye' Spe'cial). Για μαύρη εργασία, μη έκδοση αποδείξεων, αλλά κυρίως για τα αυθαίρετα και τα συναφή κυκλώματα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 3, 2010)

Ελπίζω να μην είμαι εκτός θέματος με το παρακάτω (από το άρθρο Bretton Woods Conference [1944] της Wikipedia): 

International Clearing Union

John Maynard Keynes proposed the ICU as a way to regulate the balance of trade. His concern was that countries with a trade deficit would be unable to climb out of it, paying ever more interest to service their ever greater debt, and therefore stifling global growth. The ICU would effectively be a bank with its own currency (the "bancor"), exchangeable with national currencies at a fixed rate. Nations [Σ.Σ. The bancor] would be the unit for accounting between nations, so their trade deficits or surpluses could be measured by it.

On top of that, each country would have an overdraft facility in its "bancor" account with the ICU. Keynes proposed having a maximum overdraft of half the average trade size over five years. If a country went over that, it would be charged interest, obliging a country to reduce its currency value and prevent capital exports. But countries with trade surpluses would also be charged interest at 10% if their surplus was more than half the size of their permitted overdraft, obliging them to increase their currency values and export more capital. If, at the year's end, their credit exceeded the maximum (half the size of the overdraft in surplus) the surplus would be confiscated.

Lionel Robbins reported that "it would be difficult to exaggerate the electrifying effect on thought throughout the whole relevant apparatus of government ... nothing so imaginative and so ambitious had ever been discussed". However, Harry Dexter White, representing America which was the world's biggest creditor said "We have been perfectly adamant on that point. We have taken the position of absolutely no."

Instead he proposed an International Stabilisation Fund (now the IMF), which would place the burden of maintaining the balance of trade on the deficit nations, and imposing no limit on the surplus that rich countries could accumulate. White also proposed creation of the IBRD (now part of the World Bank) which would provide capital for economic reconstruction after the war.

White managed to ensure that the US had special veto powers over any major decision made by the IMF or the World Bank, meaning effectively that their "conditionalities" in the way of strict institutional reforms are never imposed. Furthermore, the IMF insists that the foreign exchange reserves maintained by other nations are held in the form of dollars, so no matter how much debt the US accumulates, its economy will not collapse.


----------



## psifio (Sep 7, 2010)

Beware of the Greeks Bearing Bonds

Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω, αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο η ανάγνωση. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2010)

Κλασική αγγλοσαξονική δημοσιογραφία, με τα καλά και τα κακά της. Αν δεν είσαι γκρινιάρης, μπορείς να την απολαύσεις, έστω κι αν η έμφαση σε κάποια σημεία και οι αναπόφευκτες γενικεύσεις και τα στερεότυπα δίνουν στρεβλή εικόνα στον άσχετο. Αντιθέτως, εγώ έμαθα κάποια πράγματα (εκτός του ότι θυμήθηκα και το thurible για το θυμιατήρι). Γέλασα με κάποιες διατυπώσεις. Βρήκα αριστουργηματικές κάποιες λεπτομέρειες (σαν τον καλό κινηματογράφο, η καλή δημοσιογραφία πρέπει να παίρνει κάποιες φωτογραφίες με τον ευρυγώνιο, αλλά να μην ξεχνάει και τα ζουμαρίσματα — σε ένα κείμενο με αρκετές οικονομικές πτυχές ο Καρλ Μαρξ αναφέρεται στην περιγραφή των γενειάδων των μοναχών!). Δυστυχώς, δεν πρόλαβε την πληροφορία για τις 200.000 μαϊμού συντάξεις.

Ο όρος _Τρίτος Κόσμος_ ανήκει στον Γάλλο Αλφρέντ Σοβί. Υπήρχε κάποτε ο Πρώτος Κόσμος, ο Δεύτερος Κόσμος (οι κομουνιστικές χώρες) και ο Τρίτος Κόσμος. Διαβάζω τις δηλώσεις του αξιωματούχου του ΔΝΤ:
“Our people went in and couldn’t believe what they found,” a senior I.M.F. official told me, not long after he’d returned from the I.M.F.’s first Greek mission. “The way they were keeping track of their finances—they knew how much they had agreed to spend, but no one was keeping track of what he had actually spent. It wasn’t even what you would call an emerging economy. It was a Third World country.”
Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το θεωρήσουμε προσβολή ή φιλοφρόνηση. Εγώ πάντως νομίζω ότι ο κόσμος χωρίζεται πια σε Πρώτο Κόσμο, Τρίτο Κόσμο και την Ελλάδα. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> a senior I.M.F. official told me, not long after he’d returned from the I.M.F.’s first Greek mission


Μα καλά, μόνον εγώ σε τούτονε τον κόσμο έχω συνδέσει το αρκτικόλεξο IMF με τις _Επικίνδυνες Αποστολές_ (Impossible Missions Force (IMF));  Κάθε φορά που βλέπω IMF, δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ σ' ένα σατανικό γελάκι την ώρα που σκέφτομαι τον Φελπς να ακούει: «As usual, Jim, this country [ΣτΖ: Greece] will self-destruct in five seconds»!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2010)

psifio said:


> Beware of the Greeks Bearing Bonds
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω, αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο η ανάγνωση. :)





> He points to a sign he has tacked up on one of his cabinets, and translates it from the Greek:
> *the smart person accepts. the idiot insists.*
> 
> He got it, he says, on one of his business trips to the Ministry of Tourism. “This is the secret of success for anywhere in the world, not just the monastery,” he says, and then goes on to describe pretty much word for word the first rule of improvisational comedy, or for that matter any successful collaborative enterprise. Take whatever is thrown at you and build upon it. “Yes … and” rather than “No … but.” “The idiot is bound by his pride,” he says. “It always has to be his way. This is also true of the person who is deceptive or doing things wrong: he always tries to justify himself. A person who is bright in regard to his spiritual life is humble. He accepts what others tell him—criticism, ideas—and he works with them.”.


(από τη συνέντευξη με τον Αρσένιο).

Ποια παροιμία εννοεί;


----------



## crystal (Sep 7, 2010)

Ο έξυπνος παραδέχεται το λάθος του, ο πονηρός δικαιολογείται, ο ηλίθιος επιμένει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2010)

Ναι, την είδα και στα βικιφθέγματα, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν την είχα ξανακούσει (παραδέχομαι το λάθος μου...:)). Ξέρει κανείς και την προέλευσή της; Είναι λαϊκή παροιμία ή κατασκευασμένη φράση, άραγε;
_
(Και btw, στη συνέχεια του άρθρου εμφανίζεται αγγλιστί πλέον και το περίφημο αποδιδόμενο στον Ισοκράτη με την κακοποίηση της δημοκρατίας -- sarant κάνε κάτι!)._


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Και btw, στη συνέχεια του άρθρου εμφανίζεται αγγλιστί πλέον και το περίφημο αποδιδόμενο στον Ισοκράτη με την κακοποίηση της δημοκρατίας -- sarant κάνε κάτι!).


http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/05/13/isocrates2-2/
Λέτε να πρέπει να το μεταφράσουμε στα αγγλικά; Δεν θα είναι κακή ιδέα (το ζουμί, έτσι;).

Να μεταφράσουμε και την παροιμία. Κάπου την είδα για κινέζικη. Πρέπει να είναι από αυτές που κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο (εκεί τις μαθαίνουν και οι καλόγεροι), αλλά τρέχα γύρευε πώς είναι στα αγγλικά. Στα ελληνικά έχει και «ο ηλίθιος επιμένει» και «ο βλάκας επιμένει» και «ο χαζός επιμένει». Ε, να μην επιμένω κι εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2010)

Ζούμε σε δύσκολους καιρούς, αλλά κάποιοι θυμούνται δυσκολότερους (το σημερινό ιστολόγημα του Νίκου Δήμου).


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2010)

Νηφάλια:

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=12&ct=8&artID=4594746

[...] Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι είναι φανερό πως η κριτική Στρος-Καν οδηγεί στην αναγνώριση της ανάγκης για μια αναδιαπραγμάτευση, αναθεώρηση ή επικαιροποίηση του Μνημονίου. Προς μια μετατόπιση δηλαδή του κέντρου βάρους από τις περικοπές των εισοδημάτων των αδυνάτων στην αποτελεσματική αντιμετώπιση της φοροδιαφυγής, τον εξορθολογισμό του τρύπιου λαγηνιού, που είναι το ελληνικό Δημόσιο, και τη μάχη με την τεράστια διαφθορά στα νοσοκομεία και την Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση, που όπως συχνά το Ταμείο επαναλαμβάνει θα προσδώσει και ένα αίσθημα δικαιοσύνης στο όλο εγχείρημα. Και, δεύτερον, επιβάλλει μια μεγάλη μάχη, στο ευρωπαϊκό πεδίο, για την εξασφάλιση πόρων για επενδύσεις και την κατάστρωση σχεδίων (τόσο αναλυτικών και δεσμευτικών, όσο το Μνημόνιο) με αναπτυξιακό πρόσημο.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2010)

Πες τα, Ρίκα!

Δεν περαιώνω - δεν περαιώνω
ΓΡΑΦΕΙ Η ΡΙΚΑ ΒΑΓΙΑΝΗ

Δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη φιλοσοφία για να αντιληφθεί κανείς πώς αισθάνονται οι φορολογικά ειλικρινείς Ελληνες κάθε φορά που ανακοινώνεται «περαίωση». Κοροΐδα αισθάνονται. Για να μη γράψω και τίποτα πιο... γαλλικό, σαββατιάτικα.

Εγώ, πάντως, είχα βρει μια μικρή ικανοποίηση: Το σκίσιμο. Την πρώτη φορά θυμάμαι ότι ψάρωσα και πλήρωσα, γιατί νόμιζα ότι ήταν υποχρεωτικό. Μετά όμως, κάθε φορά που μου ερχόταν χαρτί περαίωσης, το έσκιζα. Δεν είχα τίποτα να περαιώσω, γιατί να πληρώσω; Χριτς χρατς και δώσ’ του στα σκουπίδια.

Τα «περαιωτικά» μάλιστα που λαμβάνω τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν τα σκίζω: Τα βάζω, μαζί με τους φακέλους, στον πράσινο κάδο, μπας και ανακυκλωθεί το κρατικό χαρτί και μετατραπεί σε... χρεωστικό, για κανέναν κανονικό φοροφυγά! Κάνω αυτό που λέμε «πράσινη περαίωση».

Χριτς χρατς, χριτς χρατς: Αυτή ήταν η εκδικησούλα μου: Κάτι σαν το «άι χάσου, μυρμηγκάκι» του Λαζόπουλου.

Αλλά όχι. Τώρα πάνε να μου το στερήσουν. Εκτός από την αδικία, έρχεται και η... ασύμμετρη απειλή: Οσοι δεν συμμορφωθούν με την περαίωση, θα ελεγχθούν. Ενας ένας. «Δεν μπορεί, μου έλεγε γνωστός λογιστής, κάτι θα σου βρουν, άμα θέλουν». « Τι να μου βρουν, βρε άνθρωπε; Αφού δεν κρύβω τίποτα!», επέμενα. «Ε, πώς, μπορεί να έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος, κάποια παρατυπία. Ελεύθερο επάγγελμα κάνεις, γιατί να βάλεις μπελάδες; Πλήρωσέ τους να ησυχάσεις!».

Τώρα εγώ είμαι ξεροκέφαλη. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να καταβάλλω φόρους, αλλά έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα να πληρώνω «προστασία», του στυλ «δώσε κάτι, να μη σε βρουν τα χειρότερα». Ανοιξα και τους περιμένω. Αν έγινε κάποια παρατυπία, και φταίω, να με βρουν και να τα βρούμε. Ελεγχο; Μετά χαράς, θα τους κεράσω και τσάι.

Αν και μεταξύ μας, λέω καλού-κακού να κρύψω το ασημένιο σερβίτσιο, τα σκαλιστά κουταλάκια-αντίκες και τα κρύσταλλα της γιαγιάς Μαρίκας. Διότι αυτοί, μέσα στη σύγχυση, μπορεί να μου «περαιώσουν» και τα κουταλοπίρουνα!​
Από το Έθνος, σήμερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2010)

Μωρέ, καλά τα λέει η Ρίκα, μόνο που όσο και να σκεφτώ, στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού μετράω τους γνωστούς μου ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που "τα δηλώνουν όλα" όπως ισχυρίζεται ότι κάνει η Ρίκα. Βέβαια, όταν μιλάμε για τον κλάδο των μεταφραστών, οι αμοιβές είναι τόσο χαμηλές που το συνολικό ποσό των κρυφών εισοδημάτων για τον καθένα μπορεί να είναι αστείο, αλλά όταν κάποιοι δουλεύουν με πελάτες του εξωτερικού και κάνουν τεχνικο-οικονομικο-ιατρικές μεταφράσεις, μπορεί και να μην είναι και τόσο αστείο. 

Έχουν αυτά τα ποσά καμιά σύγκριση με την τεράστια φοροδιαφυγή που κάνει ο αθλητικός μάνατζερ με τα εκατομμύρια που μπαινοβγαίνουν στον λογαριασμό του; Όχι, φυσικά, ούτε το ισχυρίστηκα αυτό. Αλλά επειδή όποια πέτρα κι αν σηκώσεις, φοροδιαφυγή θα βρεις από κάτω, έχω πάψει προ πολλού να είμαι οπαδός της θεωρίας ότι φοροδιαφυγή κάνουν μόνο οι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες.


----------



## anef (Sep 19, 2010)

Δύο σχετικά άρθρα από το you pay your crisis: 

Οικονομική εξάρτηση και παραγωγική αποσύνθεση, του Δ. Καζάκη

Ρήξη με την ΕΕ, του Σ. Κουβελάκη

Στο πρώτο δίνεται, ανάμεσα στα άλλα, και μια απάντηση για τη φύση των επενδύσεων και της ανάπτυξης που υποστηρίζει και ο Τσίμας στα Νέα, στο άρθρο που παραθέτει ο nickel στο #736 (μια νηφάλια γνώμη μπορεί ταυτόχρονα να είναι και πολύ συντηρητική, δυστυχώς). 

Το δεύτερο, για το ρόλο της ΕΕ αλλά και της αριστεράς.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2010)

Με αφορμή αυτό εδώ το άρθρο, που μας το έστειλε στο νήμα περί Κούβας ο Rogne, βλέπω ότι η απάντηση στο παλιότερο ερώτημα μου "δεν ξέρει το δημόσιο πόσους πληρώνει" είναι ναι, και βέβαια ξέρει, και φαίνεται από τον προϋπολογισμό για τις μισθοδοσίες. Δεν ξέρω αν όσοι θεώρησαν την ερώτησή μου τότε αφελή έχουν αναθεωρήσει, αλλά εγώ εξακολουθώ να αρνούμαι να δεχτώ ότι είμαστε τόσο ανοργάνωτοι όσο νομίζουμε ότι είμαστε. Μένει τώρα να δούμε και τους συνταξιούχους. Όσο για τα μεγάλα ποσοστά αναπηρικών συντάξεων που έχει η Ελλάδα, δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει καμιά κομπίνα, απλά υπάρχει μεγάλη ελαστικότητα στο τι θεωρείται ανικανότητα να εργαστεί κανείς. Συνήθης περίπτωση: χαρακτηρίζεται κάποιος ανάπηρος μετά από καρδιακές προσβολές και μπαϊπάς και παίρνει αναπηρική σύνταξη. Μετά από λίγο καιρό επιστρέφει στη δουλειά- παράνομα. Πολύ βολικό για τον ίδιο, αφού έχει και σύνταξη και μισθό (μαύρο), αλλά γιατί χαρακτηρίστηκε ανάπηρος αφού είναι ικανός να εργαστεί, απλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει ορισμένες εργασίες;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Όσο για τα μεγάλα ποσοστά αναπηρικών συντάξεων που έχει η Ελλάδα, δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει καμιά κομπίνα, απλά υπάρχει μεγάλη ελαστικότητα στο τι θεωρείται ανικανότητα να εργαστεί κανείς.


Πίστεψέ με, υπάρχουν και κομπίνες. Γνωρίζω προσωπικά άτομο που κατάφερε να πάρει αναπηρική σύνταξη στη δεκαετία του '70 χρησιμοποιώντας γνωριμίες και πιέσεις προς τις ειδικές επιτροπές. Και το γεγονός ότι σε συγκεκριμένους νομούς υπάρχει τόσο αφύσικα μεγάλο ποσοστό "αναπήρων" αποδεικνύει ότι λειτουργεί κάποια κομπίνα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2010)

Κομπίνες υπάρχουν, υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν, αλλά οι κομπιναδόροι δεν είναι τόσοι πολλοί αν κοιτάξουμε τα νούμερα. Υπάρχουν παραθυράκια, ελαστικότητες κλπ, που επιτρέπουν να γίνουν νόμιμα πολλά που στον απλό και ανενημέρωτο παρατηρητή φαίνονται παράνομα. 

Πρόσφατα έγινε στο ΗΒ ένας ακόμα γύρος δημόσιας συζήτησης στα ΜΜΕ για τους υποτιθέμενους απατεώνες που εισπράττουν με απάτη περισσότερα απ' όσα δικαιούνται, και κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος στο BBC κοίταξε τα νούμερα και βρήκε ότι το 0.8% του ποσού που προορίζεται για επιδόματα ανεργίας, αναπηρίας κλπ πιθανόν να δίνεται με απάτη, αλλά το 0.8% (περισσότερα δηλαδή) δεν δίνεται σε δικαιούχους λόγω λάθους (οι δικαιούχοι παίρνουν λιγότερα απ' όσα δικαιούνται), ενώ το 10% μένει αζήτητο λόγω έλλειψης ενημέρωσης των δικαιούχων. 
Δε νομίζω να είναι πολύ διαφορετική η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα. Απλά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πουλήσει η επικεφαλίδα "Έλληνες, πάρτε ό,τι δικαιούστε".


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2010)

Slovakia’s Ungrateful Insight

Bratislava had good reasons for refusing to bail out Greece, but the decision also gets to the heart of what transition means.

I once worked for a company that had its Central and Eastern European headquarters in Athens. The Greeks thought Eastern Europeans stupid. In their turn, the Easterners believed their countries to be more advanced than Greece – technologically, economically, and culturally – and thought they deserved a London or Paris headquarters, rather than third-world Athens.

(Η συνέχεια στο TOL, Transitions Online)


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2010)

Σχετικά με την πρόσφατη απόφαση της ΕΕ, ο Paul de Grauwe γράφει στο Center for European Policy Studies:

Thus, one should expect that the introduction of a sovereign debt default mechanism will make debt crises in the eurozone more frequent and more lethal. Whether the eurozone can survive such a structural increase in the frequency and intensity of debt crises remains to be seen. I suspect that, if applied, the sovereign debt default mechanism will destabilise the eurozone and ensure its demise.

Under pressure from the German government, which is only concerned about its own reputation, the other eurozone governments seem to have accepted to do what sovereign governments should never do, i.e. to announce that they may debase their own debt. The sovereign debt default mechanism, if implemented, will lead the eurozone governments to downgrade their own sovereign debt. There is no surer path to self-destruction. 

It is paradoxical that so many today consider a sovereign debt default mechanism as the formula to avoid future debt crises in the eurozone. Its attractiveness is in my view due to the fact that it promises a solution to the debt problem without having to call upon a solidarity mechanism in the eurozone. Financial solidarity is deemed politically unacceptable in a number of countries. The truth, however, is that a monetary union can only survive if there is a willingness to provide mutual financial assistance in times of crisis. No monetary union can survive without such solidarity mechanism. 

The solution therefore is not to implement the sovereign debt default mechanism, which will lead to the demise of the eurozone, but to give a permanent character to the European Financial Stability Facility, or better to transform it into a European Monetary Fund along the lines suggested by Gros & Mayer (2010), including strong enough conditionality so as to reduce the risk of moral hazard.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2010)

*Τι να τον κάνεις τον Παρθενώνα δίχως προμόσιον;*

Από τον σημερινό Μπουκάλα.

Απορία: μα πού μαθαίνουμε για τους σταυρούς;


----------



## anef (Nov 11, 2010)

*London calling *

Πορείες και ταραχές στο Λονδίνο μετά την ανακοίνωση για τριπλασιασμό των διδάκτρων στα πανεπιστήμια. Οι φοιτητές σε Γαλλία και Αγγλία φαίνεται πως έχουν βαλθεί να αμαυρώσουν την εικόνα της χώρας τους στο εξωτερικό.

Ο Κάμερον δηλώνει ευθαρσώς: _We won't go back. Look, even if we wanted to, we shouldn't go back to the idea that university is free._ 
Μονόδρομοι κι εκεί. Υπάρχει όμως σημαντική διαφορά από τη δική μας «αριστερή» κυβέρνηση: ο δικός μας πρωθυπουργός ποτέ δεν θα έκανε τέτοια δήλωση χωρίς τουλάχιστον μια αναφορά στη «διαβούλευση». 

Εμάς, βέβαια, δεν μας αγγίζουν αυτά. Έχουμε να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα στον τύπο με το κουστούμι και το σκουλαρίκι και στον τύπο με το κουστούμι -τελεία. Ανάμεσα σ' αυτόν που πριν φιλήσει το χέρι του Άνθιμου τον βρίζει και σ' αυτόν που απλώς φιλάει το χέρι του Άνθιμου -τελεία. Πρέπει επειγόντως να αποφασίσουμε ποιος είναι ικανότερος να μαζεύει τα σκουπίδια. Το ότι μες στα σκουπίδια εσχάτως βρίσκονται και άνθρωποι φημολογείται πως δεν θα μας απασχολήσει για φέτος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2010)

*Οι βαθμοί των επιθέτων*







Έχεις προβλήματα κι εσύ με τα σκουλαρίκια...


----------



## anef (Nov 11, 2010)

@ drsiebenmal: δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα σκουλαρίκια :) 

Τις διαβαθμίσεις επίσης τις αναγνωρίζω, και φυσικά έχουν σημασία: σύγχρονη δεξιά, παραδοσιακή δεξιά, ναζιστική δεξιά. Αν και η τελευταία προσθήκη είναι λίγο tricky: απ' όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει κανένας νεοναζιστής υποψήφιος δήμαρχος, ή υπάρχει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2010)

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει. Δεν φταίει κανείς για τους συγγενείς του...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2010)

*Πού πάνε τα λεφτά;*

Εδώ (πρόγραμμα Διαύγεια) μπορείτε να πάρετε μια πρώτη ιδέα.


----------



## stathis (Nov 12, 2010)

anef said:


> Εμάς, βέβαια, δεν μας αγγίζουν αυτά. Έχουμε να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα στον τύπο με το κουστούμι και το σκουλαρίκι και στον τύπο με το κουστούμι -τελεία. Ανάμεσα σ' αυτόν που πριν φιλήσει το χέρι του Άνθιμου τον βρίζει και σ' αυτόν που απλώς φιλάει το χέρι του Άνθιμου -τελεία. Πρέπει επειγόντως να αποφασίσουμε ποιος είναι ικανότερος να μαζεύει τα σκουπίδια. Το ότι μες στα σκουπίδια εσχάτως βρίσκονται και άνθρωποι φημολογείται πως δεν θα μας απασχολήσει για φέτος.








Και μια άλλη όψη του London calling, πάντα μέσα στο θέμα μας...


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως αύριο θα ψηφίσω αυτόν που θα μαζέψει καλύτερα τα σκουπίδια. Γιατί όταν ο κυβερνήτης δεν μπορεί ούτε τα σκουπίδια να μαζέψει, πώς μπορώ να περιμένω κάτι περισσότερο απ' αυτόν;


----------



## anef (Nov 14, 2010)

stathis said:


> Και μια άλλη όψη του London calling, πάντα μέσα στο θέμα μας...



Πολύ καλό (όπως πάντα, δηλαδή).


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2010)

Το όπλο της ανυπακοής. Όχι, δεν το περιορίζει ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης στους θεριακλήδες. Είπε κάποτε το περίφημο «Καραμανλή ή τανκς», τώρα δεν μπορεί να δει το «Τρόικα ή χρεοκοπία». Σε τι ακριβώς συνίσταται η ανυπακοή όταν σου κόβουν δύο μισθούς; Αρνείσαι να φύγεις από το ταμείο αν δεν σου τους καταβάλουν; Γιατί, κατά τ' άλλα, _ένα_ από τα γνωστά προβλήματα είναι ακριβώς αυτή η ανυπακοή όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, που εκφράζεται π.χ. με την άρνηση να πληρώσουμε τους φόρους μας και την άρνηση να μείνουμε σ' αυτά που μας πληρώνει το κράτος αλλά να θέλουμε και το φακελάκι μας. Τους λάθος ανθρώπους βολεύει η ανυπακοή. (Αλλιώς, μπορεί και να μη φιλοξενούσε το Βήμα το κείμενό του.)


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2010)

εκπέσαμε, απώλεσε. Αυτά για τα γλωσσικά. Κατά τα άλλα, γεμίζει μια σελίδα λέγοντας δυο και τρεις φορές τα ίδια πράγματα, συχνά με την ίδια ακριβώς διατύπωση. Έγινε τώρα και συνταγματολόγος, που από το αδιατύπωτο αλλά εμμέσως προβαλλόμενο αίτημα της απλής αναλογικής (εκείνης με την οποία τα ακροδεξιά κόμματα του 1% κυβερνούν το Ισραήλ, ας πούμε) περνά κατευθείαν στην ανυπακοή, την οποία μάλιστα θυμήθηκε τώρα να συνδέσει με το 114 περί πατριωτισμού --που ακριβώς απαιτούσε από την εξουσία να _σέβεται_ τους νόμους–-, αγκαλιάζοντας το ΚΚΕ, στα πλαίσια της δίκην εκκρεμούς πολιτικής του διαδρομής, από το Μητσοτάκη και το Χριστόδουλο στην ανυπακοή and back. Με ολίγη αντιμνημονιακή σάλτσα προς επίρρωσιν. Πιο καλά τα λέει ο Τσίμας, νομίζω (Τα Νέα, 6/11):

η Ιρλανδία βρίσκεται σε κύκλο λιτότητας από το 2008, προηγήθηκε της Ελλάδας κατά 14 μήνες και έχει ήδη πίσω της τρεις φάσεις αιματηρών περικοπών. Η οικονομία της βρίσκεται σε ύφεση βαθύτερη από ό,τι η ελληνική -συρρικνώθηκε κατά 3% του ΑΕΠ το 2008, κατά 8% το 2009 κι άλλο 1,5% μέσα στο 2010. Και -το σημαντικότερο- η χώρα αυτή δεν έχει υπογράψει κανένα μνημόνιο με το ΔΝΤ, την Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση ή άλλον σατανικό οργανισμό...

Αν όλα αυτά μεταφραστούν από την κελτική στην ελληνική γλώσσα, σημαίνουν, πολύ απλά, ότι όλη η περί Μνημονίου συζήτηση, που κυριάρχησε στην προεκλογική περίοδο και σφράγισε τον χαρακτήρα των εκλογών είναι, μάλλον, μια συζήτηση σε λάθος βάση. Αν χώρες που δεν έχουν υπογράψει μνημόνιο, όπως η Ιρλανδία, η Πορτογαλία ή η Ισπανία, υποχρεώνονται να κάνουν ό,τι κάνει και η Ελλάδα, και μερικές φορές σε πιο άγρια και επώδυνη εκδοχή, αυτό δεν μπορεί παρά να σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημά μας -δυστυχώς- δεν είναι το Μνημόνιο.

Το πρόβλημά μας είναι, πρώτον, το έλλειμμα και το χρέος που σωρεύσαμε, εν μέρει με δική μας ευθύνη (επειδή χρεωθήκαμε δανειζόμενοι, γελασμένοι από τις σειρήνες των φθηνών επιτοκίων, και φάγαμε τα δανεικά σε κατανάλωση, δημόσια και ιδιωτική), εν μέρει ως συνέπεια των συνθηκών άνισου και άδικου ανταγωνισμού μέσα στην ευρωζώνη, όπου δέκα χρόνια τώρα τα ελλείμματα του Νότου γίνονται πλεονάσματα του Βορρά. Και το πρόβλημά μας είναι, δεύτερον, ότι η Ευρώπη, με γερμανική κυρίως επιμονή, έχει αιχμαλωτιστεί σε μια πολιτική λιτότητας, που δίνει προτεραιότητα στη μείωση των ελλειμμάτων, αδιαφορώντας για τις συνέπειες σε ύφεση, ανεργία και κοινωνική δυστυχία.

Αυτή η πολιτική είναι λάθος πολιτική. Σωρεύει βέβαιο κοινωνικό πόνο με αβέβαια οικονομικά αποτελέσματα, εκτοξεύει την ανεργία την ώρα που μια μικρή ανάκαμψη καταγράφεται στα χαρτιά, απειλεί να αναχαιτίσει την ανάκαμψη αυτή πρόωρα (όπως συνέβη τη δεκαετία του ΄30) και να οδηγήσει τη διεθνή οικονομία σε μια δεύτερη βουτιά ύφεσης.

Ο δρόμος είναι λάθος. Αλλά το λάθος δεν είναι «ελληνικό». Είναι πανευρωπαϊκό. Η χρεωμένη Ελλάδα, μαζί με τους άλλους δυστυχείς χρεωμένους της ευρωζώνης, βρεθήκαμε αιχμάλωτοι μιας πολιτικής που, πιθανότατα, μας οδηγεί στον γκρεμό, αλλά που, βεβαιότατα, δεν είναι στο χέρι μας να αλλάξουμε -μόνοι στον κόσμο. Αν μια αλλαγή είναι αναγκαία (και είναι), αν μια αναδιαπραγμάτευση του Μνημονίου είναι αναγκαία επίσης, αν ένα άλλο «μείγμα πολιτικής» με έμφαση στην ανάπτυξη είναι επείγον να εφαρμοστεί (όπως λέει, σωστά, και ο κ. Σαμαράς), αυτό το μείγμα ή θα είναι ευρωπαϊκό ή δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ. Και η μάχη κατά του δόγματος της λιτότητας, η περιβόητη «αντιμνημονιακή μάχη» -και αυτή ή θα είναι ευρωπαϊκή ή δεν θα δοθεί ποτέ- θα παραμείνει προεκλογική καραμέλα.

Στο μεταξύ, έχουμε ένα μεγάλο έλλειμμα να μειώσουμε κι ένα υπέρογκο χρέος να αντιμετωπίσουμε. Και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι, πρώτον, ενώ η κυβέρνηση έκανε με ευκολία τα «εύκολα», επέβαλε τις ισοπεδωτικές (και άδικες) οριζόντιες περικοπές μισθών και συντάξεων και τις αυξήσεις φόρων, τώρα, μπροστά στα δύσκολα, μπροστά στην υποχρέωσή της να θίξει τις αληθινές γενεσιουργές αιτίες του ελλείμματος, τη δομή και τη λειτουργία του κομματικού-πελατειακού κράτους, η κυβέρνηση διστάζει, χασομερά, ταλαντεύεται, κλωθογυρίζει, αναβάλλει και εφευρίσκει πολιτικά διλήμματα -ίσως επειδή η αντιμετώπιση αυτών των προβλημάτων θα έφερνε το κυβερνών κόμμα αντιμέτωπο με τον εαυτό του, με τα ισχυρότερά του ερείσματα. Και το πρόβλημα, δεύτερον, είναι ότι η αντιπολίτευση αντί να ασκεί σκληρή κριτική σε αυτήν την ολιγωρία, σιωπά. Και καλύπτει τη σιωπή της με άσφαιρα «αντιμνημονιακά» πυρά.

Τέλος, να τα πει αυτά που λέει ο Θεοδωράκης κάνας άνεργος από τις εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες που έχει τώρα η χώρα, να κηρύξει φωτιά και τσεκούρι μπροστά στην απελπισία της να επιβιώσει, το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά να μιλάει από εξεγερσιακού άμβωνος κι ένας από τους εδώ και 20 τουλάχιστον χρόνια πιο υπερκομματικά καθεστωτικούς καλλιτέχνες της Ελλάδας, έλεος! Στην Κούβα περιμένουν υπομονετικά το θάνατο του Φιδέλ...


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2010)

Τσίμα-τσίμα, που λέει και η φράση.

Ενδιαφέρον οικονομικό στοιχείο από το καλό σαββατιάτικο του Τσίμα:
Την απάντηση δίνει µια µελέτη του Ινστιτούτου Εργασίας της ΓΣΕΕ, η οποία διαπιστώνει ότι, από το 1994 ώς το 2008, στα χρόνια των υψηλών ρυθµών ανάπτυξης, κάθε χρόνο, ενώ περίπου 80.000 νέοι άφηναν τον κόσµο της εκπαίδευσης διεκδικώντας µια θέση στον κόσµο της εργασίας, η ελληνική οικονοµία δηµιουργούσε περίπου 40.000 νέες θέσεις εργασίας µόνον. Ακόµη και στα ολυµπιακά χρόνια, οι νέες θέσεις εργασίας δεν ξεπέρασαν τις 46.000 τον χρόνο. Απόδειξη πως η περίφηµη ανάπτυξη των τελευταίων πολλών χρόνων ήταν jobless growth, µεγέθυνση οικονοµική χωρίς σηµαντική αύξηση απασχόλησης, µια µεγέθυνση στηριγµένη τουλάχιστον κατά 70% στην αύξηση της κατανάλωσης χάρις στα φθηνά δανεικά, που ξέβραζε διαρκώς, νέους ανέργους να χτυπούν την πόρτα του Δηµοσίου, ή του γραφείου του τοπικού πολιτευτή, ασκώντας πραγµατική κοινωνική πίεση. ​


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2010)

Ε ναι, έχει ειπωθεί ήδη, ίσως και σ' ετούτο εδώ το νήμα, ότι αν το Δημόσιο προσλάμβανε τόσο πολύ, ήταν και επειδή ο ιδιωτικός τομέας δεν αναπτυσσόταν. Παραμένει βέβαια το ερώτημα, γιατί δεν αναπτυσσόταν, τι/ποιος φταίει γι' αυτό, αν είναι μόνο ντόπιοι οι λόγοι ή όχι, και τέλος αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι, και τι. Δηλ. όλη η μακροοικονομική θεωρία...


----------



## anef (Nov 21, 2010)

Και τα δύο άρθρα του Τσίμα τα βρίσκω ενδιαφέροντα από πολλές απόψεις.
Θα σχολιάσω λίγο το πρώτο προς το παρόν:



> Αν όλα αυτά μεταφραστούν από την κελτική στην ελληνική γλώσσα, σημαίνουν, πολύ απλά, ότι όλη η περί Μνημονίου συζήτηση, που κυριάρχησε στην προεκλογική περίοδο και σφράγισε τον χαρακτήρα των εκλογών είναι, μάλλον, μια συζήτηση σε λάθος βάση. Αν χώρες που δεν έχουν υπογράψει μνημόνιο, όπως η Ιρλανδία, η Πορτογαλία ή η Ισπανία, υποχρεώνονται να κάνουν ό,τι κάνει και η Ελλάδα, και μερικές φορές σε πιο άγρια και επώδυνη εκδοχή, αυτό δεν μπορεί παρά να σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημά μας -δυστυχώς- δεν είναι το Μνημόνιο.



Ο κ. Τσίμας αγνοεί, ή ακόμα χειρότερα, κάνει πως αγνοεί, ότι η κριτική κατά του μνημονίου έχει άλλο περιεχόμενο όταν ασκείται από δεξιά και άλλο όταν ασκείται από αριστερά. Καμώνεται πως δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι η αριστερά δεν βλέπει το μνημόνιο ως «το πρόβλημά μας». Καμώνεται επίσης πως δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι η αντιμνημονιακή ρητορική της Ν.Δ. είναι σκέτες παπαρδέλες, αφού η ίδια στην πράξη έχει ακολουθήσει παρόμοιες πολιτικές και αυτό που ουσιαστικά λέει πως θέλει είναι ένα «άλλο μίγμα πολιτικής». Άλλο τρόπο μαγειρέματος θέλουν οι άνθρωποι, άλλη συσκευασία, με περισσότερα χρωματάκια και λουλουδάκια. Κι ο Σαμαράς θέλει να γίνει Μάστερσεφ στη θέση του Μάστερσεφ, τίποτ' άλλο. Οπότε, καλό -και βολικό προπάντων- το τσουβάλιασμα, αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα πάρω. 



> Το πρόβλημά μας είναι, πρώτον, το έλλειμμα και το χρέος που σωρεύσαμε, εν μέρει με δική μας ευθύνη (επειδή χρεωθήκαμε δανειζόμενοι, γελασμένοι από τις σειρήνες των φθηνών επιτοκίων, και φάγαμε τα δανεικά σε κατανάλωση, δημόσια και ιδιωτική), εν μέρει ως συνέπεια των συνθηκών άνισου και άδικου ανταγωνισμού μέσα στην ευρωζώνη, όπου δέκα χρόνια τώρα τα ελλείμματα του Νότου γίνονται πλεονάσματα του Βορρά. Και το πρόβλημά μας είναι, δεύτερον, ότι η Ευρώπη, με γερμανική κυρίως επιμονή, έχει αιχμαλωτιστεί σε μια πολιτική λιτότητας, που δίνει προτεραιότητα στη μείωση των ελλειμμάτων, αδιαφορώντας για τις συνέπειες σε ύφεση, ανεργία και κοινωνική δυστυχία.
> 
> Αυτή η πολιτική είναι λάθος πολιτική. Σωρεύει βέβαιο κοινωνικό πόνο με αβέβαια οικονομικά αποτελέσματα, εκτοξεύει την ανεργία την ώρα που μια μικρή ανάκαμψη καταγράφεται στα χαρτιά, απειλεί να αναχαιτίσει την ανάκαμψη αυτή πρόωρα (όπως συνέβη τη δεκαετία του ΄30) και να οδηγήσει τη διεθνή οικονομία σε μια δεύτερη βουτιά ύφεσης.



Ναι, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μας, το έλλειμμα και κυρίως το χρέος. Όμως τις πολιτικές αυτές που οδήγησαν στα ελλείμματα και το χρέος ποιοι τις ακολούθησαν και ποιοι τις υποστήριξαν; Ποιοι ψήφιζαν με χέρια και με πόδια το Μάαστριχτ και μάλιστα εξακολουθούν να υποστηρίζουν τις ίδιες και χειρότερες νεοφιλελεύθερες πολιτικές ακόμα και σήμερα; Η Ν.Δ., το ΠΑΣΟΚ και μέρος της αριστεράς στην οποία ανήκει και ο κ. Τσίμας. Λίγη αυτοκριτική, λοιπόν; Κι επειδή ο καλός δημοσιογράφος, όπως φαίνεται από το άλλο άρθρο του, θεωρεί πως για το έλλειμμα φταίνε οι μεγάλοι μισθοί: Ήταν λοιπόν παράλογο οι εργαζόμενοι να παίρνουν μεγαλύτερους μισθούς την ίδια εποχή που το κεφάλαιο αποδεδειγμένα πολλαπλασίαζε τα κέρδη του; Μήπως, αντίθετα, το παράλογο δεν ήταν οι καλύτεροι μισθοί, αλλά η δραστική μείωση της φορολογίας όσων κέρδιζαν από εκατό μεριές, η παντελής ασυδοσία του κεφαλαίου; Μήπως;

Επίσης, ο άνισος και άδικος ανταγωνισμός είναι χαρακτηριστικό μόνο της ευρωζώνης, ή είναι βασική συνθήκη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης; Πριν την ευρωζώνη είχε σημειωθεί κάποια σύγκλιση μεταξύ Βορρά και Νότου; Υπήρχε δίκαιη κατανομή του πλούτου; Τα κονδύλια που μας δίνανε, και σε μας και στα άλλα γουρουνάκια, μας τα δίνανε γιατί ήταν καλοί άνθρωποι και πονόψυχοι ή αντίθετα γιατί ήξεραν ότι τα παίρνουν πίσω με άλλους τρόπους διπλά και τριπλά;



> Ο δρόμος είναι λάθος. Αλλά το λάθος δεν είναι «ελληνικό». Είναι πανευρωπαϊκό. Η χρεωμένη Ελλάδα, μαζί με τους άλλους δυστυχείς χρεωμένους της ευρωζώνης, βρεθήκαμε αιχμάλωτοι μιας πολιτικής που, πιθανότατα, μας οδηγεί στον γκρεμό, αλλά που, βεβαιότατα, δεν είναι στο χέρι μας να αλλάξουμε -μόνοι στον κόσμο. Αν μια αλλαγή είναι αναγκαία (και είναι), αν μια αναδιαπραγμάτευση του Μνημονίου είναι αναγκαία επίσης, αν ένα άλλο «μείγμα πολιτικής» με έμφαση στην ανάπτυξη είναι επείγον να εφαρμοστεί (όπως λέει, σωστά, και ο κ. Σαμαράς), αυτό το μείγμα ή θα είναι ευρωπαϊκό ή δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ. Και η μάχη κατά του δόγματος της λιτότητας, η περιβόητη «αντιμνημονιακή μάχη» -και αυτή ή θα είναι ευρωπαϊκή ή δεν θα δοθεί ποτέ- θα παραμείνει προεκλογική καραμέλα.



Εγώ μέχρι χτες ήξερα ότι η κρίση ήταν παγκόσμια, όχι πανευρωπαϊκή. Άρα, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί μέσα από παγκόσμια διαβούλευση, προφανώς. Έχει πολλή πλάκα που μέρος της αριστεράς κατηγορείται για ανεδαφικά σενάρια και για λύσεις που θα έρθουν με τη δευτέρα παρουσία της δίκαιης κοινωνίας, οι πραγματιστές και ρεαλιστές όμως που διατυπώνουν τις κατηγορίες προτείνουν πανευρωπαϊκές πολιτικές που θα μας σώσουν όταν, προφανώς, η κα. Μέρκελ ακούσει τα ακαταμάχητα επιχειρήματά μας και πεισθεί για τα λάθη της. Ταξική ανάλυση; Τιντούτο; 

Και προπαντός η ανάπτυξη. Να 'τη η ανάπτυξη: οι έλληνες εργαζόμενοι της Cosco που παίρνουν μισθούς Κίνας. Άλλη «ρεαλιστική» πρόταση δεν είδαμε, κι ούτε προβλέπεται να δούμε. Αυτή η ανάπτυξη, βέβαια, εφαρμόστηκε από καιρό στο καλό παιδί της Ευρώπης, την Ιρλανδία, και μάλιστα πριν την κρίση, και τα αποτελέσματα τα βλέπουμε. Κι όμως, η ίδια αυτή λύση προκρίνεται ως η μόνη δυνατή και «ρεαλιστική». 

Κι όταν τίποτε άλλο δεν πιάνει, φτάνουμε στο τελικό: Ναι, αλλά και η αριστερά τι προτείνει; Τίποτα. Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι, άσχετα αν συνολικά όντως μοιάζει να είναι χαμένη η αριστερά, πολλοί εκπρόσωποί της προτείνουν πολύ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που τα είδαμε σε κάποια άρθρα σ' αυτό το νήμα. Άλλο είναι να διαφωνείς μ' αυτά, κι άλλο να λες ότι δεν προτείνεται τίποτα. Αλλά ας τ' αφήσουμε κι αυτό. Γιατί είναι ανάγκη να περιμένουμε την αριστερά; Αφού, λοιπόν, η αριστερά δεν προτείνει τίποτα, κι αφού έμμεσα όσοι χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το επιχείρημα παραδέχονται ότι χρειάζονται άλλες λύσεις, πιο δίκαιες π.χ. για τους συνταξιούχους ή τους χαμηλόμισθους που δεν αφήνουν και τον καημένο τον Λοβέρδο να κοιμηθεί τα βράδια, κι αφού «αναγκάζονται» να ακολουθήσουν αυτή την πολιτική, ενώ κανονικά οι ίδιοι δεν θα την ακολουθούσαν γιατί είναι και σοσιαλιστές, ε, ας βάλουν τον κ**ο τους κάτω και ας τις βρούνε αυτές τις λύσεις μόνοι τους. Ας κάνουν τουλάχιστον έναν κόπο να μας πείσουν ότι ψάχνουν. (Αυτά δεν πήγαιναν στον Τσίμα, βέβαια, που στο τέλος του άρθρου μας μπερδεύει τελείως: Μοιάζει, δηλαδή, να τη θέλει την «αντιμνημονιακή μάχη» αλλά τη θέλει ευρωπαϊκού επιπέδου. Αλλιώς είναι μπασκλάς και χωριατιά, φαίνεται.)


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2010)

Τουτέστι μεθερμηνευόμενον: Καλύτερα ένα φριχτό τέλος παρά μια φρίκη δίχως τέλος!


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2010)

George Ervin, eu-observer

Eurosceptics claim it’s all the fault of the euro: if only Ireland had kept the punt and could devalue, they argue, all would be well. The argument is faulty for two reasons. First, there are numerous examples of countries with their own currencies which have been pushed into IMF receivership: Mexico in 1995, Asia in 1997, Russia, and so on. Secondly, Ireland is devaluing ‘indirectly’ through pushing down wages: that’s what the phrase ‘internal devaluation’ means.

No, it’s not the euro that’s at fault; the problem is that Europeans don’t want to accept that currency union means genuine economic and political union. In the USA, the individual states may have considerable autonomy (just as Canadian provinces or German Laender do), but their economic survival is ultimately the responsibility of the federal government which issues bonds and can borrow on international markets. Think of what would have happened to Louisiana after Katrina had it been dependent on selling its own dollar bonds to the international market to raise money!

Others will argue, not without reason, that Europe has no polis, no shared political identity and culture. They tend to forget that until the mid-19th century, Americans identified far more with their home state or region than with Washington—and some still do. A shared political identity needs to be forged; it is the product of a vision which transcends local boundaries. At the moment, economic crisis is eroding any sense of European community we might have. That’s what ultimately could kill the euro.


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2010)

Αμίμητο! (Ελευθεροτυπία)

*Πολιτικό αλλά και ενδοσυνδικαλιστικό θόρυβο έχει προκαλέσει η απόφαση του διοικητικού συμβουλίου της ΔΕΗ να χορηγήσει «κρυφό» δάνειο 500.000 ευρώ στη ΓΕΝΟΠ για να καλύψει τα έξοδά της. 
*
ο νόμος 1264/1982 για τις συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις ορίζει ότι «απαγορεύεται να δέχονται εισφορές και ενισχύσεις από εργοδότες». 

Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο, η ανάγκη για τη χορήγηση του δανείου (σ.σ. έχει επιτόκιο 3,6%) ήταν επιβεβλημένη ώστε η ΓΕΝΟΠ να καλύψει τα λειτουργικά της έξοδα (κινητοποιήσεις, συνέδρια, κ.ά.), καθώς φέτος λόγω των περικοπών στις αμοιβές του προσωπικού δεν έγινε -όπως κάθε χρόνο- η παρακράτηση του 4 τοις χιλίοις επί των αυξήσεων της συλλογικής σύμβασης, μέσω της οποίας χρηματοδοτείται το κύριο μέρος των δραστηριοτήτων της ΓΕΝΟΠ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2010)

Το 'πάρτι' της Βουλής των Ελλήνων. (από Βαθύ Κόκκινο)


----------



## Costas (Dec 1, 2010)

Europe Examines Ways to Quell its Debt Crisis (NYT). Περιληπτικό άρθρο...για το μέλλον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2010)

Θέλουν να μας τρελάνουν ή έχουν αρχίσει να ζαλίζονται εντελώς; 

Προσφυγή του Ιατρικού Συλλόγου Αθηνών για την ολοήμερη λειτουργία των νοσοκομείων

Στη Δικαιοσύνη θα προσφύγει ο Ιατρικός Σύλλογος Αθηνών, ζητώντας την ακύρωση της υπουργικής απόφασης για την ολοήμερη λειτουργία των δημόσιων νοσοκομείων θεωρώντας την «αντισυνταγματική».

Σε ανακοίνωσή του ο Ιατρικός Σύλλογος Αθηνών εκφράζει την έντονη αντίθεσή του στο θεσμό της ολοήμερης λειτουργίας των νοσοκομείων, θεωρώντας ότι ενθαρρύνεται η παραοικονομία και η διαπλοκή στο ΕΣΥ, αυξάνεται δραματικά το κόστος λειτουργίας των νοσοκομείων και οδηγούνται σε κλείσιμο ιατρεία και Διαγνωστικά Εργαστήρια.​
Επομένως:

Αν κλείσουν εντελώς τα νοσοκομεία «δεν ενθαρρύνεται η παραοικονομία και η διαπλοκή στο ΕΣΥ [και δεν] αυξάνεται δραματικά το κόστος λειτουργίας των νοσοκομείων». Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη...

Είναι συνταγματικό «να ενθαρρύνεται η παραοικονομία και η διαπλοκή στο ΕΣΥ [και να] αυξάνεται δραματικά το κόστος λειτουργίας των νοσοκομείων», αρκεί να μην πιάνει το απογεματάκι;

Ή μήπως είναι αντισυνταγματικό το απογευματινό επειδή «οδηγούνται σε κλείσιμο ιατρεία και Διαγνωστικά Εργαστήρια»;

Καταλαβαίνουν τι λένε; Καταλαβαίνουν ότι καταλαβαίνουμε τι εννοούν;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2010)

Δηλαδή, μη μας ανοίγετε τα νοσοκομεία, κλέφτες θα γίνουμε στην απογευματινή δουλειά;


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2010)

Ίσα, ρε ΙΣΑ! 
Τα καλά και συμφέροντα ταις τσέπαις ημών. Το πρωί δημοσίως, το βράδυ ιδιωτικώς. Αμ' πώς!
Ουδείς μωρότερος των ιατρών, εάν δεν υπήρχαν οι δάσκαλοι.
Ένας δάσκαλος.​ 
The Teacher - Jethro Tull​


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2010)

Το ζήτημα της κοινής φορολογικής πολιτικής σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο, με τερματισμό του σημερινού φορολογικού ανταγωνισμού για την εύνοια των επιχειρήσεων, φέρνουν στο ευρωκοινοβούλιο οι Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι. Με ερώτηση του Μιχάλη Τρεμόπουλου καλείται η Κομισιόν να υιοθετήσει την πρόσφατη κοινή διακήρυξη των 4 μεγαλύτερων πολιτικών ομάδων του ευρωκοινοβουλίου για άμεση προώθηση ελάχιστης φορολόγησης 25% στα κέρδη των επιχειρήσεων σε όλη την Ευρώπη. Τίθεται επίσης το ζήτημα της εγκατάλειψης από την Ιρλανδία της επιθετικής φορολογικής της πολιτικής υπέρ των επιχειρήσεων, που δημιουργεί σημαντικά δημοσιονομικά προβλήματα και ανισορροπίες. (συνέχεια)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2010)

Συνήθως, λέει, κάθε χρόνο διαγράφονται 1-2 δισ. ως «ανεπίδεκτα είσπραξης» γιατί αντιστοιχούν σε πεθαμένους κλπ.
Φέτος, εν μέσω κρίσης, που θα περίμενε κανείς ότι σφίγγουν τα φορολογικά λουριά, σχεδιάζουν να διαγράψουν 24 δισ.  (που ισοδυναμούν με το 10% του ΑΕΠ) τα περισσότερα από τα οποία, αφορούν πρόστιμα από βεβαιωμένες φορολογικές παραβάσεις! Βάλε και την περαίωση που κυρίως έγινε για να ξελασπώσουν μεγαλο-οφειλέτες και παρανομούντες… 

Από την «Ε»:
_Ρυθμίσεις για τη διαγραφή ανείσπρακτων οφειλών προς το Δημόσιο που αντιστοιχούν στο 10,18% του ΑΕΠ περιλαμβάνει το πολυνομοσχέδιο για την εφαρμογή του Μνημονίου. 
Στις 31 Δεκεμβρίου, τα ληξιπρόθεσμα χρέη προς το Δημόσιο ανέρχονταν σε 32,56 δισ. ευρώ. Από αυτά, ως ανεπίδεκτο είσπραξης χαρακτηρίζεται από το υπουργείο Οικονομικών ποσό της τάξης των 23,92 δισ. ευρώ. 
Η προτεινόμενη διαδικασία διαγραφής προβλέπει την συγκρότηση νέας ειδικής γνωμοδοτικής επιτροπής, η οποία θα συνεξετάζει όλα τα υποβαλλόμενα στοιχεία, ώστε να τεκμηριωθεί και να αποδειχθεί το ανεπίδεκτο της είσπραξης. 
Για να χαρακτηριστεί ένα χρέος ανεπίδεκτο της είσπραξης θα πρέπει να έχει γίνει έρευνα για τον εντοπισμό των οφειλετών ή εφόσον ανευρέθηκαν, να μην είναι κάτοχοι περιουσιακών στοιχείων που καλύπτουν μέρος ή το σύνολο του χρέους. 
Σε περίπτωση προκύψει δυνατότητα έστω και μερικής είσπραξης του χρέους, προβλέπεται διαδικασία αναβίωσης των οφειλών. 
Σημειώνεται ότι η παρούσα νομοθεσία επιτρέπει τη διαγραφή ανεπίδεκτων είσπραξης χρεών, μόνον στην περίπτωση που ο οφειλέτης έχει πεθάνει, δεν έχει περιουσιακά στοιχεία και οι κληρονόμοι του έχουν αποποιηθεί την κληρονομιά. _


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2010)

Τσίμας, στα αυριανά Νέα.
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=12&ct=8&artID=4609431

Ας πάρουμε το παράδειγμα μιας ΔΕΚΟ, από αυτές στις οποίες τώρα γίνονται περικοπές. Μιας υποθετικής ΔΕΚΟ. Ας την ονομάσουμε ΕΛΟΠΕΥΠΥ - Ελληνικός Οργανισμός Προώθησης Ευγενών Υποθέσεων (αλλά και) Πελατειακών Υποχρεώσεων.

Ιδρύθηκε τη δεκαετία του '80 για να επιτελέσει μιαν ωφέλιμη οικονομική ή κοινωνική αποστολή. Η ίδρυσή της χρηματοδοτήθηκε από κάποιο ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα. Όλα άρχισαν σχεδόν ειδυλλιακά (αν παραβλέψουμε τα πρώτα μπιλιέτα με ονόματα υποψηφίων για πρόσληψη από το γραφείο του εποπτεύοντος υπουργού). Μέχρι τις επόμενες εκλογές.

Μετά τις εκλογές, ο νέος υπουργός διόρισε επικεφαλής του οργανισμού έναν πολιτικό του φίλο, ο οποίος είχε ατυχήσει ως υποψήφιος βουλευτής και είχε μείνει δίχως έδρα. Για το αντικείμενο του οργανισμού δεν είχε -εννοείται- ιδέα, ούτε και διάθεση να μάθει. Τον ενδιέφεραν μόνο δύο πράγματα: να ανταποδώσει τη χάρη στον ευεργέτη υπουργό και να εξασφαλίσει, μέσω του ΕΛΟΠΕΥΠΥ, τις προϋποθέσεις ώστε στις επόμενες εκλογές να αυγατίσουν οι σταυροί δίπλα στο όνομά του. Αντιλαμβάνεστε πώς...

Το ίδιο ακριβώς έκανε και ο επόμενος, ο μεθεπόμενος και οι περισσότεροι από τους επικεφαλής του Οργανισμού που άλλαζαν σχεδόν κάθε φορά που άλλαζε και ο εποπτεύων υπουργός σε κάποιον ανασχηματισμό και, οπωσδήποτε, έπειτα από κάθε εκλογική αναμέτρηση. Κάποια στιγμή, στις αρχές της περασμένης δεκαετίας, ένας μεταρρυθμιστικός άνεμος επέβαλε μια νομοθετική αλλαγή. Ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος σε τέτοιους οργανισμούς έπρεπε να επιλέγεται όχι πια κατά υπουργική βούληση αλλά με ανοιχτό, δημόσιο διαγωνισμό. Η ρύθμιση προκάλεσε για λίγο κάποια αναστάτωση, αλλά κάποιος από τους επόμενους εποπτεύοντες υπουργούς βρήκε τη λύση. Δεν προσλαμβανόταν ποτέ διευθύνων σύμβουλος, η θέση έμενε κενή και αναπληρωνόταν «προσωρινά» από ένα εκ των μελών του Δ.Σ., τα οποία κατά τον νόμο διορίζει ο αρμόδιος υπουργός. Και, κατά σύμπτωση, είναι συνήθως συντοπίτες του.

Στο μεταξύ, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια επειδή ο ΕΛΟΠΕΥΠΥ έπρεπε να κάνει και καμιά δουλειά και να παίρνει και κανένα ευρωκονδύλι, είχαν προσληφθεί και μια σειρά νέων ανθρώπων, κάποιοι εκ των οποίων, πέρα από το αναγκαίο«χαρτάκι» από το γραφείο του υπουργού, είχαν και καλές σπουδές και τη διάθεση να κάνουν μια χρήσιμη και δημιουργική δουλειά. Ξεχώριζαν πάντα σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα, ανάμεσα στους αργομισθιο-θήρες που προσέφεραν απλώς στον ευεργέτη τους δωρεάν εκλογικό εθελοντισμό. Ήταν νέοι με προσόντα, για τα οποία απλώς δεν υπήρχε καμία ζήτηση στον χιλιοτραγουδισμένο ιδιωτικό τομέα της οικονομίας ακόμη και τη δεκαετία των υψηλών ρυθμών ανάπτυξης (που ήταν στ' αλήθεια χρόνια αποεπένδυσης, παραγωγικής παρακμής και τεχνολογικής γήρανσης που κρυβόταν πίσω από μια φούσκα υπερκατανάλωσης) οι οποίοι βρέθηκαν σε ένα εργασιακό περιβάλλον άκρως αντιπαραγωγικό που αντάμειβε την ίντριγκα και το μέσον, τιμωρούσε σκληρά την πρωτοβουλία και την ίδια την εργασιακή φιλοτιμία και προστάτευε διά της σιωπής ένα κλεπτοκρατικό σύστημα που ζούσε από τις προμήθειες, τα ευρωπαϊκά προγράμματα και τη λειτουργία του οργανισμού.

Και τώρα, αφού υπέστησαν όλα αυτά, οι άνθρωποι αυτοί πρέπει να υποστούν και την διαπόμπευση: πως «τα έφαγαν» κι αυτοί στο ίδιο τραπέζι με εκείνους που τους διόρισαν, πως κατασπατάλησαν με τις αμοιβές τους τα χρήματα των φορολογουμένων, ότι είναι αντιπαραγωγικοί και πως πρέπει τώρα, ως υπεράριθμοι, να μεταταγούν ή και να απολυθούν ως απασχολούμενοι σε έναν περιττό, ζημιογόνο και υπό κατάργηση οργανισμό.

«Σύμφωνοι», μου είπε ένας από τους πραγματικούς υπαλλήλους αυτού του φανταστικού ΕΛΟΠΕΥΠΥ, άνθρωπος που προσελήφθη με μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές σε καλό πανεπιστήμιο. «Να τιμωρηθώ για την ανοχή, τον φόβο, τη σιωπή, το βόλεμά μου. Αλλά προτού κλείσουμε το μαγαζί, δεν θα έπρεπε να δοκιμάσουμε μήπως και μπορούμε να το κάνουμε ξανά παραγωγικό και χρήσιμο; 

Πριν να κόψουμε κεφάλια, δεν θα έπρεπε να ξεχωρίσουμε τους ΑΠΑΕΔΕΣ (άνευ προσόντων, άνευ ειδικότητας) της κομματικής αφισοκόλλησης από τους κανονικούς εργαζομένους; Και δεν θα μπορούσαν, έστω, να μας κάνουν μια τελευταία χάρη: να φέρουν εμπρός μας εις παράταξη όσους διετέλεσαν διευθυντές τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια να τους κοιτάξουμε, απλώς, στα μάτια;». ​


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2010)

Πάρα πολύ σωστά. ΔΕΝ τα φάγα-με μαζί. Τα φάγα-νε μαζί. Και τώρα αυτοί που τα φάγανε μάς βρίζουν κιόλας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2010)

> Και δεν θα μπορούσαν, έστω, να μας κάνουν μια τελευταία χάρη: να φέρουν εμπρός μας εις παράταξη όσους διετέλεσαν διευθυντές τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια να τους κοιτάξουμε, απλώς, στα μάτια;».



Και ποιος εμποδίζει μια απλή δημοσιογραφική εργασία (επιπέδου φοιτητή ή σταζιέρ). Να συμπληρώσει από τα αρχεία της εφημερίδας του τον επόμενο πίνακα:

Οργανισμός: 
Ιδρύθηκε από κυβέρνηση:
Αντικείμενο:
Αρχική διάρθρωση (ΔΣ, υπάλληλοι, προϋπολογισμός):
Σημερινή διάρθρωση (αντιστοίχως):
Διατελέσαντες πρόεδροι/διοικητές/κοκ:
Υπουργεύοντος του/ Υπουργευούσης της:
Προσωπική/Πολιτική σχέση Υπουργού/Προέδρου κοκ:
Στόχοι και αποτελεσματικότητα: 
κλπ κλπ


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2010)

Και φυσικά το άλλο ερώτημα είναι κατά πόσο οι προσοντούχοι και πτυχιούχοι κλπ είναι έξω από το σύστημα; Επειδή τους προσλάβανε σε σχετικές θέσεις και είχαν καλές προθέσεις;
Πόσο καιρό πήρε μέχρι ο κάτοχος μεταπτυχιακών τίτλων κλπ κλπ να γίνει το ίδιο αργόσχολος με τον συνάδερφό του που τώρα τον κατακρίνει;


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2010)

Το Ινστιτούτο Διεθνών Σχέσεων (Ι.ΔΙ.Σ.) του Παντείου Πανεπιστημίου ανακοίνωσε τη δημοσίευση των αποτελεσμάτων του ερευνητικού προγράμματος "Η Ελληνική Οικονομική Κρίση στο Διεθνή Τύπο'" (υπό την επίβλεψη του Επ. Καθηγητή Ανδρέα Αντωνιάδη). Τα αποτελέσματα αφορούν την πρώτη φάση του προγράμματος -- τους έξι μήνες που προηγήθηκαν της συμφωνίας για το μηχανισμό στήριξης της Ελλάδας (Σεπτέμβριος 2009 - Απρίλιος 2010). Τα αποτελέσματα της δεύτερης φάσης της έρευνας (Μάιος-Δεκέμβριος 2010) θα δημοσιευθούν τον Μάρτιο 2011. 

Στην έρευνα αναλύεται ο λόγος περί της ελληνικής κρίσης στις εφημερίδες: China Daily (Κίνα), Die Zeit (Γερμανία), El Pais (Ισπανία), Hindustan Times (Ινδία), Le Figaro (Γαλλία), The Daily Yomiuri (Ιαπωνία), The Japan Times (Ιαπωνία), The Korea Times (Κορέα), The New York Times (ΗΠΑ), The Straits Times (Σιγκαπούρη), The Times of India (Ινδία), The Times (ΗΒ).

Τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας είναι διαθέσιμα στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: 
http://www.idis.gr/acipe/#5​


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2011)

Δεν ανοίγω νέο νήμα. Ιδού μια ανακοίνωση --στα γαλλικά-- του Ντομινίκ Στρως-Καν του 2004 σ' ένα σεμινάριο στο Λονδίνο, που λέει εν περιλήψει πολλά μεστά πράγματα για τις αλλαγές του διεθνούς καπιταλισμού και τις συνακόλουθες προκλήσεις για το μεταπολεμικό κοινωνικό κράτος: (από εδώ)

Qu’est-ce qu’une société juste ? Pour un réformisme radical.
Par Dominique Strauss-Kahn
Séminaire trilatéral Policy Network / Friedrich Ebert Stiftung / À gauche, en Europe
Londres, 26-27 février 2004

Qu’est-ce qu’une société juste ? Cette interrogation est au cœur de notre identité socialiste, elle est à la source de nos valeurs d’hommes et de femmes de gauche. La recherche de justice sociale, d’égalité entre les citoyens, de solidarité collective constitue l’objectif premier du projet politique de la social-démocratie européenne.

Mais le monde a changé. Les valeurs collectives évoluent. Le capitalisme subit des mutations profondes. L’Etat providence est en crise. L’horizon stratégique international est en cours de redéfinition radicale afin de penser le cadre de l’après-guerre froide, dont le 11 septembre 2001 est un élément clé.

Le monde a changé – or nos schémas politiques sont restés les mêmes. Ils sont restés ancrés dans le cadre doctrinal issu de la deuxième guerre mondiale, celui de la social-démocratie traditionnelle.

Les réponses que nous apportons doivent évoluer. Pour atteindre son objectif de justice sociale, la social-démocratie traditionnelle avait un programme adapté à son temps, au 20ème siècle. Pour atteindre les mêmes objectifs, nous socialistes d’aujourd’hui devons rénover notre corpus idéologique. Il nous faut bâtir un nouvel âge social-démocrate.

Dans notre vision politique traditionnelle, une société juste, c’est une société fondée sur la redistribution. Le capitalisme produit des inégalités, et le rôle de la social-démocratie est de corriger après coup les inégalités ainsi sécrétées, en redistribuant les bénéfices de la machine économique de ceux qui en ont profité vers ceux qui n’en ont pas profité, ou qui en ont été les victimes.

C’est ce que toutes les social-démocraties européennes ont fait, depuis la deuxième guerre mondiale, en bâtissant l’Etat-providence. Ce modèle a débouché sur un cercle vertueux entre production et redistribution : une croissance forte permet de financer la redistribution qui, en retour, soutient la consommation et in fine la croissance. Il constitue en quelque sorte la généralisation du « fordisme », où l’entreprise distribue la valeur ajoutée à ses salariés afin qu’ils achètent ses produits. Le modèle social-démocrate a permis de réduire massivement les inégalités et de les stabiliser à leur plus bas niveau historique, dans tous les pays d’Europe. Ainsi, en France, la part des 1% les plus riches, qui représentait 19% de la richesse nationale au début du 20ème siècle, est stable à 8-9% depuis le début des années 60.

Dans ce modèle, l’Etat tient un rôle central. C’est l’Etat-providence qui assure la redistribution, à travers trois vecteurs : un « filet de sécurité » pour garantir les plus faibles contre les risques de la vie (maladie, accident, vieillesse, chômage) ; une redistribution fiscale afin que l’écart entre les « gagnants » et les « perdants » du système demeure acceptable ; le développement des services publics, afin de garantir à tous l’accès aux services de base. Par ailleurs, l’Etat pilote la croissance à travers une gestion macroéconomique active : à travers les politiques budgétaires et monétaires, avec des éléments de politique industrielle, il lisse le cycle économique pour éviter surchauffe et récession.

*

Le modèle redistributif de l’Etat-providence est aujourd’hui en crise. L’équilibre entre marché et justice sociale mis en place par la social-démocratie d’après-guerre est ébranlé. Cette crise est de trois ordres : le marché sécrète plus d’inégalités qu’avant ; la capacité redistributive de l’Etat-providence diminue ; les attentes sociales ont changé.


*
Le nouveau capitalisme secrète des inégalités beaucoup plus importantes que le capitalisme traditionnel.​

Toutes les études récentes[1] le montrent sans ambiguïté : partout en Europe, les écarts entre les revenus bruts issus du marché s’accroissent fortement. L’explication de ce phénomène inégalitaire réside dans les mutations du capitalisme. On peut les styliser en trois points :

- Le capitalisme était industriel, il est devenu financier. Sur les marchés financiers, les espérances de gain sont très supérieures et beaucoup plus rapides que sur les marchés des biens. Les opportunités de profit ont explosé et, avec elles, l’écart entre ceux qui réussissent et les autres.

- Le capitalisme était standardisé, il est devenu « post-fordiste ». Le capitalisme fordiste était fondé sur le modèle de la grande entreprise industrielle et les rapports de classe. La standardisation des tâches à la chaîne, et donc la communauté d’intérêts des ouvriers qui y étaient postés, a permis l’organisation de rapports collectifs entre le patronat et les représentants des ouvriers. Cela a abouti à un « statut » du salariat, avec des conditions de travail égales pour tous. L’économie moderne, fondée sur la différenciation des tâches, la flexibilité, la relation directe avec le client, a remis en cause le modèle fordiste. Désormais, la grande entreprise disparaît au profit d’unités plus atomisées, les relations de classe s’effacent, les emplois sont individualisés. Résultat de cette évolution : le statut du salariat s’effrite, les salariés sont de plus en plus mis en concurrence et payés au mérite. Avec un corollaire : les inégalités salariales se creusent.

- Le capitalisme était national, il est devenu mondialisé. La mondialisation élargit l’éventail des salaires. Elle pèse sur les revenus et les emplois des salariés peu qualifiés des pays occidentaux, qui sont mis en concurrence avec les bas salaires des pays en développement. Les vagues de délocalisation et la rapide désindustrialisation de l’Europe – au moins dans les industries de main d’œuvre - en sont le douloureux témoignage. A l’inverse, la mondialisation valorise cette nouvelle classe de cadres internationaux, dont la fonction est justement d’organiser le nomadisme de l’entreprise : ils en sont rétribués par une « actionnarisation » progressive – primes, stock-options, « bonus packages »…


*
La capacité redistributive de l’Etat-providence diminue.​

Avec l’accroissement des inégalités de marché, les besoins de redistribution sont accrus si l’on veut maintenir une société juste. Or l’Etat providence subit une triple attaque : idéologique, démographique, économique.

L’idéologie libérale a gagné les esprits. Elle tend à remettre en cause la redistribution comme néfaste à la croissance économique. La redistribution étoufferait l’esprit d’entreprise. Elle créerait de l’assistanat et freinerait le retour à l’emploi des chômeurs. Elle accroîtrait les coûts de production et limiterait la profitabilité des entreprises, donc leur investissement.

Les évolutions démographiques sont très défavorables à l’Etat providence. Ce dernier est pris en ciseaux entre une baisse des actifs qui cotisent et une hausse des inactifs qui bénéficient des prestations. En matière de retraites, en France, il y avait jusqu’à la fin du vingtième siècle, trois actifs finançant un retraité : le rapport sera de un pour un vers 2020. L’allongement de l’espérance de vie génère également un fort dynamisme des dépenses de santé, notamment sur la grande dépendance et les derniers jours de la vie.

La mondialisation économique entraîne une tension entre croissance et redistribution, qui mine l’Etat providence. Le succès de la social-démocratie d’après-guerre reposait sur l’équilibre entre production et redistribution, régulé par l’Etat. Avec la mondialisation, cet équilibre est rompu. Le capital est devenu mobile : la production est susceptible de s’évader hors du territoire national et d’échapper ainsi à la redistribution étatique. La croissance dépend désormais de la capacité à attirer les investissements internationaux. Or, pour les plus libéraux, les prélèvements handicapent cette attractivité : pour retrouver la croissance, il faudrait sacrifier l’Etat providence. La croissance s’opposerait désormais à la redistribution : le cercle vertueux se serait commué en cercle vicieux.

L’Etat providence est ainsi ébranlé. Dans ces conditions, le risque est fort qu’il ne puisse plus contenir la montée des inégalités. Pire, son désengagement au moment même où les inégalités sécrétées par les mutations du capitalisme s’accroissent, pourrait entraîner un emballement de la machine inégalitaire. C’est le cas, par exemple, aux Etats-Unis : la part des 1% les plus riches a explosé au cours de ces vingt dernières années, remontant de 8% à 14% de la richesse nationale, proche du niveau atteint au début du 20ème siècle (18%). Si rien n’est fait, l’Europe pourrait suivre la même dégradation.


*
Les attentes sociales à l’égard de l’Etat-providence ont évolué.​

Dans la social-démocratie traditionnelle, les attentes sociales étaient d’abord collectives : améliorer la condition de la classe ouvrière, mieux redistribuer la valeur ajoutée au profit du travail. Aujourd’hui, nos sociétés expriment une forte demande de promotion individuelle. Cela s’explique d’abord par une évolution des valeurs collectives : montée de l’individualisme, aspiration au mérite, besoin accru d’accomplissement personnel. Cela s’explique ensuite, on l’a vu, par l’évolution du capitalisme « post-fordiste ». Hier, les travailleurs étaient enserrés dans des rapports de classe qui dominaient leurs destins individuels. Aujourd’hui, avec le déclin de la logique de classe, l’affaiblissement des statuts collectifs, chacun joue sa carte personnelle : chaque salarié devient responsable de son parcours professionnel, de sa réussite ou de son échec. Cela s’explique enfin par la démocratisation scolaire. Et elle est très récente : en France, en dix ans, de 1987 à 1997, l’âge médian de la fin des études est passé de 19 à 22 ans ; le taux de bacheliers a plus que doublé, de 30 à 63%. 

Or ces attentes de réussite individuelle, de promotion sociale, sont déçues. La mobilité sociale est faible dans nos sociétés : les inégalités de destin y sont maximales. On constate ainsi dans les statistiques une incroyable stabilité dans la reproduction des inégalités. Inégalités intergénérationnelles : la probabilité qu’un enfant d’ouvrier devienne cadre est toujours aussi faible. Inégalités intra-générationnelles : les mobilités sont même plus faibles qu’autrefois – ainsi, en France, un ouvrier pouvait espérer en 1960 rattraper le salaire moyen d’un cadre en trente ans alors qu’il voit aujourd’hui son horizon dépasser 150 ans… La société actuelle présente une injustice bien plus insupportable que celle du milieu du 20ème siècle. Parce que le discours courant crée de terribles frustrations en laissant croire faussement que les responsabilités sont personnelles : « si vous échouez, c’est de votre faute », renvoie la société contemporaine – or on voit bien que si la conscience de classe a disparu, la réalité des structures sociales et leur imperméabilité demeurent. Parce que la démocratisation scolaire a concentré tous les espoirs d’émancipation des familles modestes : elle a ainsi fait monter encore plus haut dans l’échelle de la désillusion.

Si ces nouvelles attentes sociales sont déçues, c’est que l’Etat-providence les appréhende mal. Il a été construit pour réguler des rapports de classes. Il repose sur la réparation des injustices que le capitalisme fait subir aux classes populaires. Son message était : « Vous n’avez rien à attendre du jeu capitaliste : vous en serez toujours les perdants. Vous n’y pouvez rien, c’est la logique de classe : les classes populaires sont exploitées par les classes dominantes. Seul l’Etat social-démocrate est à même de corriger les inégalités que vous subissez ». C’est pourquoi, à travers l’Etat providence, la social-démocratie a développé un système de correction ex post des inégalités : le marché produit des inégalités et l’Etat providence les corrige a posteriori. Mais la société contemporaine libère les individus de cette fatalité de classe. Nos concitoyens ont soif de réussite personnelle. Ils nous disent désormais : « Ne vous intéressez pas seulement à notre filet de sécurité en cas d’échec, donnez-nous aussi les moyens de réussir. Donnez à tous une véritable égalité des chances ». C’est ce défi que nous devons relever.

*

Emportée par les mutations du capitalisme, les évolutions démographiques, les nouvelles attentes sociales, la société d’aujourd’hui s’est engagée sur une pente dangereuse, inégalitaire. La gauche est porteuse de ce combat permanent contre les inégalités. Pour garantir une société juste, elle doit renouveler son corpus idéologique, ses instruments, afin de les adapter à la réalité contemporaine. Elle doit fonder une social-démocratie moderne.

Pour cela, c’est une triple vision du socialisme que je propose : le socialisme de la redistribution ; le socialisme de la production ; le socialisme de l’émancipation. Cette vision doit s’inscrire dans un nouvel espace de régulation : l’Europe.


*
Face au creusement des inégalités de marché, j’en appelle au renforcement du « socialisme de la redistribution ».​ 
Le programme historique de la social-démocratie, c’est la redistribution. Ce n’est pas le moment de fléchir, au moment où le marché accroît sa pression inégalitaire. Au contraire, il faut rendre le système plus redistributif : c’est nécessaire si nous voulons stabiliser les écarts de revenus disponibles entre les plus aisés et les plus modestes, alors que l’éventail des revenus avant redistribution s’écarte.

Face aux contraintes qui s’exercent désormais sur sa capacité redistributive, l’Etat-providence a besoin de réformes profondes et courageuses. Je voudrais esquisser deux pistes :

- Accroître l’efficacité du système redistributif. Nous avons, dans tous nos pays, des marges de manœuvre pour cela. C’est particulièrement vrai pour la France. Nous avons certes créé une machine qui redistribue la moitié de la richesse nationale. Mais elle le redistribue mal : en dépit de ce volume global élevé, notre fiscalité contribue peu à la correction des inégalités. Les prélèvements globaux sur les personnes physiques sont relativement stables quel que soit le niveau de revenus : ils restent compris entre 50% et 60% des revenus, que l’on soit cadre ou employé. Si nous avons pu nous accommoder de cette inefficacité dans la période faste des « Trente Glorieuses », ce n’est plus le cas aujourd’hui. C’est pourquoi une vaste remise à plat de notre fiscalité est nécessaire, dans le cadre d’un plan global pluriannuel englobant tous les instruments et permettant de retrouver une cohérence d’ensemble.

- Réformer en protégeant les droits acquis. La réforme de nos Etats-providence est nécessaire, étant donné, notamment, les évolutions démographiques qui les travaillent. Ceux qui disent le contraire et prétendent que le système peut être maintenu inchangé sont des démagogues : demain, on ne rasera pas gratis. Mais les réformes qui sont mises en œuvre, un peu partout en Europe, et en particulier en France, par les gouvernements conservateurs me choquent : elles remettent en cause des droits acquis, elles constituent une rupture dans le contrat implicite qui lie l’Etat à ses citoyens. Un exemple, avec la fonction publique française. Ceux qui sont entrés dans l’administration l’ont fait sur la base d’un contrat implicite : d’un côté, une rémunération plus faible que dans le privé ; de l’autre, la protection de l’emploi et une meilleure retraite. Si, demain, les fonctionnaires peuvent être licenciés et que leur retraite est alignée sur celle du privé, le contrat est rompu. C’est d’autant plus dommageable qu’il s’agit d’un contrat de très long terme, engageant l’ensemble de la vie professionnelle. Je ne conteste pas, bien au contraire, qu’une réforme soit nécessaire. Elle est assez simple si elle ne concerne que les nouveaux entrants : chacun décidera s’il veut entrer dans la fonction publique dans le cadre des nouvelles conditions définies par la réforme. Elle est plus complexe si elle concerne aussi les fonctionnaires en place. En effet, il serait inique qu’elle s’applique rétroactivement à des citoyens qui, dans ces conditions, auraient pu faire d’autres choix de carrière. C’est pourquoi il faut que les réformes reconnaissent les droits acquis dans le passé : en prenant en compte, par une indemnisation, la spoliation que représente la perte de droits acquis. C’est à cette condition que les réformes, douloureuses mais nécessaires, de nos Etats-providence respecteront l’objectif de justice sociale.

(συνεχίζεται...)


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2011)

(συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο...)
*
Pour réguler le capitalisme moderne et empêcher la prolifération des inégalités, il faut développer le « socialisme de la production ».​ 
Nous ne pouvons plus nous contenter de regarder passivement le marché créer des inégalités pour tenter de les corriger après coup. Les inégalités s’accroissent et, dans certains cas, elles peuvent devenir psychologiquement inacceptables et susciter le ressentiment. C’est pourquoi nous ne devons plus laisser le marché générer de telles inégalités : il faut aller les attaquer à la racine, et mettre les mains dans le système productif. Nous, socialistes, avons trop longtemps hésité à le faire : au nom d’un maximalisme idéologique, nous nous interdisions de réformer la machine capitaliste de l’intérieur. Dans de nombreux pays européens, notamment les pays latins, toute tentative d’amélioration du fonctionnement du système a longtemps été considérée comme une trahison de la classe ouvrière. Dans ces conditions, la gauche restait inerte. « Ils ont les mains propres, mais ils n’ont pas de mains », aurait dit Péguy. Organiser le « socialisme de la production », c’est accepter de nous salir les mains.

Ce « socialisme de la production » est fécond de nombreuses pistes : gouvernance d’entreprise, réglementation des marchés financiers, encadrement des délocalisations… Je voudrais simplement insister ici sur une perspective : celle de la sécurisation des parcours professionnels encore appelée sécurité sociale professionnelle.

Parce que le capital est devenu ultra-mobile, parce que les sites industriels se délocalisent plus facilement, parce que les entreprises naissent et meurent plus rapidement, les carrières linéaires au sein d’une même entité appartiennent au passé : désormais, chacun a compris que, dans sa vie professionnelle, il changera plusieurs fois d’entreprise, et également de métier. Or les travailleurs sont dans une situation fondamentalement inégalitaire face à cette nouvelle donne. La cadre très qualifié a une légitimité propre, celle de ses diplômes, qu’il peut valoriser devant ses nouveaux employeurs : le changement professionnel est souvent pour lui une opportunité d’accélérer sa carrière, en renégociant des responsabilités et un salaire. L’ouvrier pas ou peu qualifié a pour seule légitimité la reconnaissance interne que lui a donné la qualité de son travail dans l’entreprise. Cette reconnaissance n’est pas valorisable devant un nouvel employeur : il est condamné au chômage ou, au mieux, à repartir de zéro. Pour lui, le changement professionnel est une rupture, parfois définitive, de sa carrière.

Il faut donc prendre en charge collectivement la rupture professionnelle et garantir la transition de l’emploi perdu vers l’emploi nouveau. Dans _La flamme et la cendre_, j’appelai cela la mutualisation des risques de la mutation. Avant, avec les statuts professionnels, c’était le poste qui était protégé. Désormais, ce sont le travailleur et sa trajectoire professionnelle qui doivent l’être. Les solutions pratiques sont évidemment difficiles à mettre en œuvre : c’est un nouveau droit social, une véritable « sécurité sociale professionnelle » qu’il faut bâtir. Il faut y travailler, tous ensemble, entre sociaux-démocrates européens, et avec les partenaires sociaux.


*
Pour créer une égalité réelle des chances, garante de la promotion sociale pour tous, nous devons inventer le « socialisme de l’émancipation ».​ 
Intervenir au sein du système de production pour limiter les inégalités ne suffit pas. Il faut aussi intervenir en amont. Car, nous l’avons vu, nos concitoyens modestes n’ont pas, au départ, les moyens de réussir leur vie professionnelle. Il y a autant d’enfants intelligents et travailleurs dans une commune riche que dans une banlieue défavorisée. Pourtant, statistiquement, les premiers réussiront et les deniers échoueront. Le « capital personnel », c’est-à-dire les origines individuelles et leurs signes visibles (selon que l’on est blanc, black ou beur), le milieu familial, l’environnement socio-urbain, surdétermine l’accomplissement personnel. De ce point de vue, le marché ne crée pas d’inégalités nouvelles : il ne fait que les constater. Il traduit, en termes de réussite financière et professionnelle, les inégalités de départ.

Je propose pour cela de construire un « socialisme de l’émancipation » qui permette de remettre en mouvement la mobilité sociale. Il reposerait sur deux principes. D’une part, la correction en amont des inégalités. Nous devons passer d’une logique de correction a posteriori des inégalités – c’est la logique de l’Etat-providence – à une logique de correction a priori. Second principe : la concentration des moyens publics. L’objectif du socialisme de l’émancipation est de garantir à tous une réelle égalité de destins. Pas une simple égalité juridique : « vous avez les mêmes droits, la compétition est ouverte, que le meilleur gagne ! ». Mais une égalité réelle. Pour cela, il faut donner plus à ceux qui ont moins – plus de services publics à ceux qui ont moins de capital naturel.

Cette approche est un retour aux sources du socialisme, qui n’avait d’autre but que la recherche de l’émancipation du citoyen. Elle ouvre des perspectives de réforme radicale dans nos principaux services publics garants de cette égalité des chances : la petite enfance, l’éducation, le logement, l’urbanisme, l’intégration…

Je ne veux prendre qu’un seul exemple : celui de l’école. Aujourd’hui, en France, au nom de l’égalité républicaine, nous offrons en principe la même école à tous nos enfants : le même cursus, les mêmes matières, le même nombre d’heures de cours pour tous. Cela n’est d’ailleurs pas vrai en pratique : les écoles des quartiers défavorisés sont moins bien entretenues parce que les communes sont plus pauvres, les enseignements y sont moins bons parce que les enseignants n’y restent pas longtemps. Mais même si l’égalité formelle de principe était respectée, elle serait fautive : parce que le service public de l’école se veut égalitaire, il reproduit les inégalités existant entre les enfants et les légitime. Il faut rompre avec cette égalité formelle et concentrer les moyens sur les élèves qui en ont besoin, afin de restaurer une réelle égalité des chances. Si un enfant a besoin de 30 heures pour assimiler son cours de mathématiques au lieu des 20 théoriquement prévues au programme, l’école doit être capable de les lui fournir. Il faut donner plus aux élèves qui en ont le plus besoin.


*
Pour se déployer, la social-démocratie moderne doit redéfinir le territoire de la régulation et investir le champ européen.​ 
L’Etat providence est affaibli parce qu’il ne se situe plus au niveau territorial pertinent : le capital est désormais mobile, il peut échapper à la régulation nationale en se délocalisant. Il faut donc faire en sorte que le territoire de la régulation politique redevienne le même que celui de l’économie. La mondialisation de la régulation doit suivre celle du capitalisme. Pour cela, il faut avant tout mettre notre énergie politique dans la construction de l’Europe, qui seule possède la masse critique pour influer sur la régulation mondiale, notamment en s’attelant à la construction des institutions internationales. L’Etat a été l’instrument de la social-démocratie au 20ème siècle. L’Europe doit être notre nouvel horizon, le levier de la social-démocratie de demain.

Dans cette perspective, les débats actuels sur le projet de Constitution européenne sont essentiels. L’Europe technique, telle qu’elle s’est construite depuis le traité de Rome en 1957, a été un instrument remarquable pour construire le grand marché européen. Mais elle ne saurait permettre le déploiement d’un programme social-démocrate en Europe. Il s’agit, par définition, d’une ambition politique – et seules des institutions politiques, responsables devant les peuples européens, peuvent la mettre en œuvre. Quelles que soient ses faiblesses, la Constitution européenne marque le premier pas, fondateur, vers cette Europe politique. Il est urgent que tous les partis de gauche européens se mobilisent pour permettre son adoption.
Nous vivons la transition vers un nouveau cycle politique. Un cycle se termine, celui de la social-démocratie d’après-guerre. Un nouveau cycle est à construire, la social-démocratie du 21ème siècle.

Le monde a changé – nos schémas politiques ne peuvent rester les mêmes, ancrés dans le cadre doctrinal hérité de la deuxième guerre mondiale. Ce déphasage entre une forte demande politique de repères et de sens, exprimée par nos concitoyens, et une offre politique le plus souvent inadaptée et en recul idéologique, est à l’origine de la crise démocratique actuelle.

Cette crise est un fait, elle n’est nullement une fatalité. Il nous revient de nous atteler à ce défi démocratique et de travailler à notre refondation intellectuelle. Il nous revient de construire un projet politique adapté aux mutations de la modernité, une vision de la société capable d’offrir les clés de l’avenir, une nouvelle identité face à la perte des repères collectifs anciens. Cette perspective est tout sauf l’accompagnement passif des transformations actuelles : le réformisme de gauche n’est pas une abdication devant le marché, il est au contraire constitutif d’un réformisme radical, capable de changer le cours du monde.

Telle est l’ambition collective que nous devons nous fixer.

[1] Cf. notamment les travaux de l’économiste danois Gosta Esping Andersen


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2011)

Η γνωστή μάστιγα τού "πρέπει να έχεις προϋπηρεσία για να σε προσλάβω" στην αμερικανική της εκδοχή: "jobless need not apply".

The message — “the unemployed need not apply” — has at times been explicitly stated in job announcements. In other cases, unemployed job seekers have reported verbal rejections after a recruiter or employer learned they were not currently working.

Άρθρο γνώμης της σύνταξης της NYT.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2011)

Με τη διαφορά ότι τα περί προϋπηρεσίας είναι λογικές ανησυχίες εργοδότη ενώ αυτό που μας λες έμενα μου φάινεται παράνομο και προϊόν της ιδεολογίας που λέει ντε και καλά να μην έχεις κενά στο βιογραφικό σου και να βρίσκεις τη μια δουλειά πριν αφήσεις την άλλη.


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2011)

Από το σχόλιό σου καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν διάβασες το άρθρο. Εκεί που γράφει NYT υπάρχει ένα λινκ που οδηγεί σ' αυτό. Εγώ δεν "σας λέω" τίποτα. Ο λόγος που δεν το βάζω όλο είναι το κοπιράιτ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2011)

Περί Αμερικανών φοροφυγάδων στις ελβετικές τράπεζες (να δούμε πότε θα σπάσει αυτό το απόστημα στην καρδιά της Ευρώπης). Επίκαιρο... (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2011)

Η καρδιά της Ευρώπης, επειδή κάποτε πήγαινες με το βαλιτσάκι και έκανες την κατάθεση ο ίδιος και έβγαινες μετά και μια βόλτα στο Σαμονί. Αλλά πρέπει να εκλείψει κάθε τέτοιο απόστημα, είτε στην Ελβετία είτε στην Κύπρο είτε στα ειδυλλιακά νησάκια. Αλλιώς, θα έχουν κάνει μια τρύπα στο νερό.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2011)

Δεν παύει η Ελβετία να είναι η Μέκκα αυτής της μπίζνας, με την καλύτερη τεχνογνωσία, πρεστίζ, άκρες, ασυλία, κλπ. κλπ. Άμα σπάσεις αυτό το κεφάλι του τέρατος, τα υπόλοιπα 8 είναι πιο εύκολα. Αλλά πού.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

«Όταν κάποιος αφαιρεί τα χρήματα ενός ανθρώπου υπό την απειλή όπλου, τότε ονομάζεται ληστής. Το ανήθικο της πράξης δεν αλλάζει όταν την ενέργεια αυτή την κάνει η κυβέρνηση.» Επομένως θα μπορούσαμε να ισχυριστούμε ότι η Ελβετία κλπ δεν είναι αποστήματα, αλλά μάλλον το τελευταίο καταφύγιο των ανθρώπων από την κυβερνητική φοροτρομοκρατική ανηθικότητα. ;)
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/284794/income_taxation_is_immoral_not_illegal.html
http://www.apfn.org/apfn/tax.htm


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2011)

Ο τίτλος του άρθρου («Income Taxation is Immoral») είναι άκυρος, ακόμα κι όταν τον εξηγεί («such a government-induced machination violates an individual's right to keep the fruits of his or her labor, all because he or she has simply earned that money»). Αυτό το δικαίωμα το έχει το άτομο όσο δεν ανήκει σε κοινωνία. Από τη στιγμή που εντάσσεται σε κοινωνία, αλλάζουν οι κανόνες, τα δικαιώματα και οι υποχρεώσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2011)

Έτσι είναι. Επίσης, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Ελβετία είναι επίσης καταφύγιο για τα χρήματα ανθρώπων που κάνουν εμπόριο όπλων και ναρκωτικών, ή που πλουτίζουν εις βάρος των συνανθρώπων τους (αν νομίζετε ότι εννοώ κανέναν Έλληνα πολιτικό που μπήκε στην πολιτική ξυπόλυτος και τώρα είναι πλούσιος, δεν ξέρω από πού βγάλατε αυτό το συμπέρασμα ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2011)

Δυστυχώς η νεοσυντηρητική τάση να χαρακτηρίζονται πράγματα ως ηθικά ή ανήθικα αντί ως νόμιμα ή παράνομα αποτελεί, κτγμ, μία από τις μεγαλύτερες οπισθοδρομήσεις της σημερινής ανθρωπότητας.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι εδώ ισχύει το «και την πίτα ολόκληρη, και το σκύλο χορτάτο». Ζω σε μια οργανωμένη κοινωνία και απολαμβάνω τα οφέλη της, π.χ. δρόμους, νοσοκομεία, ηλεκτρισμό, μαγαζιά, αλλά δε θέλω να μου πάρει τα λεφτά που βγάζω, ακόμα κι αν τα έχω βγάλει εκμεταλλευόμενος τις δυνατότητες που μου δίνει η ίδια η κοινωνία να γίνω πλούσιος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δυστυχώς η νεοσυντηρητική τάση να χαρακτηρίζονται πράγματα ως ηθικά ή ανήθικα αντί ως νόμιμα ή παράνομα αποτελεί, κτγμ, μία από τις μεγαλύτερες οπισθοδρομήσεις της σημερινής ανθρωπότητας.


Μα, αφού έχουμε την αξιωματική ισότητα νόμιμο=ηθικό, όλες οι υπόλοιπες εξισώσεις επιλύονται πανεύκολα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι η γενικότερη διατύπωση είναι: νόμιμο = max{ηθικόΑ; ηθικόΒ;... ηθικόΝ} ;)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

Max ή min, Δόκτωρ; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2011)

max. Νόμος είναι η διατύπωση της επικρατούσας ηθικής. (Ή τα λέω λάθος;)

Α, τώρα πρόσεξα τη φατσούλα που λειτουργεί σαν αρνητικό πρόσημο...

(Δεν χωνεύω αυτές τις φατσούλες, δεν χωνεύω...)


----------



## Elsa (Mar 18, 2011)

Με γεια το νέο λουκ! (αν και ακόμα δεν έχω βρει τα κατατόπια και νιώθω σαν νέωψ )






Ρε παιδιά, αν τα λέει καλά, γιατί καθόμαστε ακόμα και τους κοιτάμε; Αν λέει ψέματα, γιατί τον αφήνουν να τα λέει;


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2011)

Ο Καζάκης έχει αυτό που ο Χρυσοχοΐδης ονομάζει «αφήγηση» (την οποία και ψάχνει ακόμα να βρει, μαζί με το υπόλοιπο ΠΑΣΟΚ). Η αφήγηση του Καζάκη έχει αρχή, μέση και τέλος — και έναν βολικό δημοσιογράφο, που το παίζει τάχατες «τώρα θα σε στριμώξω» στις ερωτήσεις αλλά ποτέ δεν έχει αντεπιχείρημα για τις απαντήσεις. Μπορώ ωστόσο να φανταστώ άλλους έμπειρους δημοσιογράφους του οικονομικού που θα τον κόντραραν καλύτερα. Στο πολιτικό κομμάτι θα τα κατάφερναν και οι λιγότερο έμπειροι. 

Αλλά αυτά είναι άσχετα. Την αφήγηση του Καζάκη θα τη δούμε με καλό ή λιγότερο καλό μάτι ανάλογα με τις προσωπικές μας τοποθετήσεις. Το πρόβλημα με τις ωραίες και πλήρεις αφηγήσεις είναι ότι παύουν να είναι ωραίες όταν μπαίνουν στη δοκιμασία της πραγματικής οικονομίας. Ο Καζάκης μίλησε για «σοκ και δέος» («Οι περικοπές αυτές είναι μια παραλλαγή της πολεμικής τακτικής “σοκ και δέος” με οικονομικά όπλα, και έχουν άλλο στόχο. Να οδηγηθεί ο λαός στην απόγνωση ώστε αναγκαστεί να αποδεχθεί τις πιο σκληρές πολιτικές και το ξεπούλημα της χώρας του».), αλλά τη δική του λύση τη ζωγράφισε σχεδόν με ρόδινα χρώματα. Ξέρουμε ωστόσο ότι αυτή τη λύση η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία της χώρας φαίνεται να μην τη θέλει επειδή την έχει συνδυάσει με το «σοκ και δέος» της Κούβας και της Αλβανίας.

Το κακό με την ιστορία είναι ότι ακολουθεί έναν μόνο δρόμο. Δεν μπορούμε να πάμε κάποιοι από εκεί και κάποιοι άλλοι από αλλού και κάποιοι από τον τρίτο δρόμο και στο τέλος να συγκρίνουμε τις εμπειρίες μας. Συγκρίνουμε με ό,τι μας δίνει η ιστορία, και ανάμεσα στις πιο μαύρες στιγμές της και στα καφκικά του Καζάκη, σου έρχεται να διαλέξεις την αυτοεξορία. Πράγμα που θα κάνουν αρκετοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2011)

*Η Ιαπωνία εκτιμά σε 220 δισ. ευρώ το κόστος ανοικοδόμησης*
(Ελευθεροτυπία, σήμερα)

Με άλλα λόγια, το υλικό μέρος (οι υποδομές) της καταστροφής από τον θεόρατο σεισμό 9.0 R και το ασύλληπτο τσουνάμι κοστίζουν το 65% του τρέχοντος δημόσιου χρέους μας. Άντε να βάλουν κι άλλο ένα 50% από τις ζημιές λόγω ραδιενέργειας και τις δευτερογενείς οικονομικές απώλειες να φτάσουν περίπου όσα χρωστάμε.

Για να συνειδητοποιούμε λίγο τους αριθμούς...


----------



## Elsa (Mar 29, 2011)

Από εδώ: http://falseeconomy.org.uk/


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2011)

Αυτό είναι μία ωρίτσα, αλλά το βρίσκω περισσότερο στα μέτρα μου.

Ο Αλέκος Παπαδόπουλος στους Νέους Φακέλους του Παπαχελά:

[video]http://folders.skai.gr/main/theme?id=198&locale=el[/video]


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2011)

Ή δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα ή έχει τεράστιο θράσος:

...δεν φοβάμαι τις εξεταστικές επιτροπές. Τι είδους Εξεταστική Επιτροπή λένε ότι θα κάνουν για την οικονομία; Για να διαπιστώσουν τι γινόταν τότε στην οικονομία και τι γίνεται σήμερα; Να συγκρίνουμε την κατάσταση της οικονομίας, την ανάπτυξη, την ανεργία και την κατάσταση πώς είναι σήμερα. Γι΄ αυτό δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν Εξεταστική, γιατί θα έρθουν όλα στο προσκήνιο.
[...]

Όσον αφορά τα «λανθασμένα στατιστικά στοιχεία για το έλλειμμα», ο κ.Αλογοσκούφης λέει ότι δεν ήταν «λανθασμένα» αλλά «λανθασμένες προβλέψεις του κ.Παπαθανασίου». Και αναφέρει: «Προέβλεπε, π.χ., ότι το έλλειμμα θα είναι 6% και δεν ήταν αυτό. Και ξέρετε γιατί συνέβαινε αυτό; Επειδή αργούσαν να έρθουν τα στοιχεία από τα νοσοκομεία και τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Και σήμερα δεν γίνεται κάτι παρόμοιο; Ο κ. Παπακωνσταντίνου δεν είχε προβλέψει ότι το έλλειμμα θα είναι εφέτος γύρω στο 9% και, όπως αποδείχθηκε, έφτασε στο 10,6%;.​
Είναι φρικώδης η ιταμότητα του ανθρώπου.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2011)

_Το κουτί τής Πανδώρας_ για την Goldman Sachs:


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Apr 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ή δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα ή έχει τεράστιο θράσος:
> 
> 
> [...] Όσον αφορά τα «λανθασμένα στατιστικά στοιχεία για το έλλειμμα», ο κ.Αλογοσκούφης λέει ότι δεν ήταν «λανθασμένα» αλλά «λανθασμένες προβλέψεις του κ.Παπαθανασίου». Και αναφέρει: «Προέβλεπε, π.χ., ότι το έλλειμμα θα είναι 6% και δεν ήταν αυτό. Και ξέρετε γιατί συνέβαινε αυτό; Επειδή αργούσαν να έρθουν τα στοιχεία από τα νοσοκομεία και τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Και σήμερα δεν γίνεται κάτι παρόμοιο; Ο κ. Παπακωνσταντίνου δεν είχε προβλέψει ότι το έλλειμμα θα είναι εφέτος γύρω στο 9% και, όπως αποδείχθηκε, έφτασε στο 10,6%;.​
> Είναι φρικώδης η ιταμότητα του ανθρώπου.


 
Αν θυμάμαι καλά, το έλλειμμα που προέβλεπε ο κατατεθειμένος προϋπολογισμός της ΝΔ για το 2009 ήταν 3,7%. Τους πρώτους μήνες του 2009 άρχισε να ανεβαίνει σιγά-σιγά, την άνοιξη η τότε κυβέρνηση έλεγε ότι θα φτάσει το 6%, και το καλοκαίρι o Παπαθανασίου μιλούσε για 8% "αν δεν υπάρξει υστέρηση στα έσοδα". Σύμφωνα με τα τελικά στοιχεία, έφτασε το 15,4%.

Θέλει πολύ θράσσος για να βγαίνεις και κατήγορος μετά, συγκρίνοντας ανόμοια πράγματα μάλιστα, και ο κ. Αλογοσκούφης είναι ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος.

Ας θυμίσω και κάτι γι' αυτόν τον κύριο, που ίσως είναι άσχετο -- ίσως κι όχι. Σε μια ομιλία του όταν ήταν ακόμα υπουργός το μόνιτορ λόγω βλάβης τον έδειχνε σκούρο, οπότε ο πνευματικός αυτός ανήρ είπε γελαστά από μικροφώνου, "Θα μπορούσαμε να το κλείσουμε αυτό; Γιατί δείχνει έναν αράπη, αντί για έναν κανονικό άνθρωπο".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK35pa_T3Vc


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2011)

Βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό το κείμενο (με την υπογραφή πεντέξι πανεπιστημιακών του προοδευτικού χώρου) όχι τόσο για το πρώτο μέρος του (που είναι νηφάλιο και ξεκάθαρο, αλλά έχει, αναπόφευκτα ίσως λόγω χώρου, καίριες παραλείψεις σε ζητήματα για τα οποία θα ήθελα να ακούσω την άποψή τους), όσο για το δεύτερο μέρος, όπου τονίζεται η επιστροφή στη συλλογικότητα.
http://www.booksjournal.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=148&Itemid=86


----------



## SBE (Apr 15, 2011)

Διαφωνώ με τον χαρακτηρισμό "προοδευτικός χώρος", για τους γνωστούς λόγους, αλλά και γιατί στο ίδιο το κείμενο αυτοχαρακτηρίζονται οι συγγραφείς αριστεροί (κι όχι "προοδευτικοί"). Από κει και πέρα, και διαβάζοντας το πηδώντας ορισμένες φλύαρες παραγράφους, βλέπω ότι υπάρχει σύγκλιση απόψεων με όλους λίγο- πολύ τους αναλυτές της κρίσης, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Από το big society στη συλλογικότητα, μικρή η απόσταση. 

Και η άποψή μου για το πως βλέπω την Ελλάδα ύστερα από σχεδόν χρόνο απουσίας: μου έλεγαν ότι έχει πέσει γενική μιζέρια και κατήφεια κλπ αλλά δεν το πολυπίστευα ώσπου άνοιξα την τηλεόραση. Η απορία μου είναι: γιατί τόση γκρίνια στα ΜΜΕ; σίγουρα όχι γιατί εκφράζουν το λαϊκό αίσθημα. Πόσα ακόμα ρεπορτάζ χρειάζονται για το πόσο δύσκολα τα φέρνουμε βόλτα; Τα οποία ρεπορτάζ παρεμπιπτόντως δεν παρουσιάζουν τίποτα σε βάθος αλλά κάτι κυρίους και κυρίες που απλώς έχουν αναγκαστεί να περιορίσουν τα έξοδά τους, και τίποτα ουσιώδες για τα πραγματικά προβλήματα μας. Πόσον καιρό ακόμα θα γκρινιάζουμε ότι φταίνε οι άλλοι; Και τελικά αναρωτιέμαι τίνος τα συμφέροντα εξυπηρετεί αυτή η γκρίνια. Στο κάτω κάτω, κάποτε ήμασταν φτωχοί ή μεγαλώναμε σε οικονομικά περιορισμένο περιβάλλον οι περισσότεροι. Αλλά δεν ήμασταν κακόμοιροι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> Η απορία μου είναι: γιατί τόση γκρίνια στα ΜΜΕ; Σίγουρα όχι γιατί εκφράζουν το λαϊκό αίσθημα. [...] Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι τίνος τα συμφέροντα εξυπηρετεί αυτή η γκρίνια.


Παρότι κι οι δυο μας απεχθανόμαστε τα σενάρια συνωμοσίας, είναι αλήθεια πως η παρατήρησή σου εκφράζει ακριβέστατα την πραγματικότητα — οπότε και το συνεπακόλουθο ερώτημα είναι εξόχως καίριο. Η δική μου συμπληρωματική παρατήρηση είναι πως όλοι αυτοί οι τηλεϊερεμίες έχουν λειτουργήσει ως αναισθησιολόγοι (και παραισθησιολόγοι) για να περνάνε τα διάφορα κυβερνητικά μέτρα, ενώ οι δημοσιογραφικές ιερεμιάδες έχουν καταντήσει το λιπαντικό για την ευχερή εισχώρηση των συνεπειών τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2011)

Για ορισμένους, πάντως, έχω την αίσθηση ότι υπάρχει και μια πρώτη επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Όσο θυμάμαι τον πρωινό τηλεστάρ του ΣαΚυ να ρωτάει σε ασυνήθιστα φορτισμένη διάθεση τον ΥπΟικ «και γιατί φορολογείτε έτσι άγρια όσους βγάζουν 60-70 χιλιάρικα; Τι σας φταίνε οι άνθρωποι που βγάζουν τίμια το ψωμί τους;»...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για ορισμένους, πάντως, έχω την αίσθηση ότι υπάρχει και μια πρώτη επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Όσο θυμάμαι τον πρωινό τηλεστάρ του ΣαΚυ να ρωτάει σε ασυνήθιστα φορτισμένη διάθεση τον ΥπΟικ «και γιατί φορολογείτε έτσι άγρια όσους βγάζουν 60-70 χιλιάρικα; Τι σας φταίνε οι άνθρωποι που βγάζουν τίμια το ψωμί τους;»...


Δόκτωρ, κάποιος που δηλώνει 60-70Κ σίγουρα δεν τα βγάζει παράνομα. Μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι αυτός που δεν δηλώνει το πόσα βγάζει πραγματικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι αυτός που δεν δηλώνει το πόσα βγάζει πραγματικά.


Γι' αυτό, ενώ δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα να λειτουργούν με εισοδηματικά κριτήρια κάποιες παροχές, π.χ. μεταγραφές φοιτητών ή επιδόματα ανεργίας, το κυριότερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι πάλι κερδισμένοι θα βγουν οι φοροφυγάδες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

*Το καθήκον της μετριοπάθειας*

Του Nίκου Γ. Ξυδάκη
Καθημερινή 16/4/2011

Προχθές απειλήθηκε με προπηλακισμό ο νομπελίστας Τζέιμς Γουότσον. Ευτυχώς, ο 88χρονος γενετιστής διέφυγε, με παρέμβαση καθηγητών και φοιτητών, και έδωσε τη διάλεξή του στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών. Το χουλιγκανικό επεισόδιο ενδεχομένως σχετίζεται με κάποιες ανορθόδοξες απόψεις του Γουότσον για την κατώτερη ευφυΐα των μαύρων και το πιθανό γονίδιο της ομοφυλοφιλίας, απόψεις εχθροπαθείς ίσως ή και ρατσιστικές, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση ικανές να πυροδοτήσουν βία. Λεκτική αντιπαράθεση, ναι, στρίμωγμα με επιχειρήματα, ναι, ενοχλητικές «αγενείς» ερωτήσεις, ναι. Αλλά βία;

Δυστυχώς, καθημερινά διαπιστώνουμε μια διαρκή, μαζική ολίσθηση: από το πεδίο της δημοκρατικής συζήτησης, προς το πεδίο της βίαιης αντιπαράθεσης· από τη διαπάλη ιδεών και επιχειρημάτων, προς την αυτοδικία και την καταστολή. Δεν είναι εύκολο να εντοπισθούν επακριβώς οι υπεύθυνοι και τα αίτια· αν ήταν, θα βρίσκαμε εύκολα τη θεραπεία. Μπορούμε βάσιμα όμως να υποθέσουμε ότι η κρίση, η ύφεση και ο φόβος του μέλλοντος βρίσκονται πίσω από τη διάχυση αυτής της χαμηλής εντάσεως βίας μέσα σε κάθε αρμό της κοινωνίας. Σαν να σιγοκαίει ένας εμφύλιος: χωρίς αποσαφηνισμένα στρατόπεδα, εντούτοις, χωρίς σημαίες, χωρίς διακριτά πρόσωπα· η μια ομάδα εναντίον της άλλης, όλοι εναντίον όλων. Λες και η κρίση να έχει αποθηριώσει τους μέχρι πρό τινος φιλήσυχους ή αδιάφορους πολίτες· οι παθητικοί γίνονται επιθετικοί και οι ζωηροί γίνονται επικίνδυνοι.

Αυτός ο υπόκωφος, διάχυτος εμφύλιος απειλεί τους πάντες και τα πάντα. Υποσκάπτει την ήδη διαβρωμένη κοινωνική συνοχή, πλήττει τον αυτοσεβασμό, θολώνει τον νου. Δηλαδή, απειλεί αυτά που χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο, για να διαπλεύσουμε τον μακρύ καιρό της κρίσης με τις λιγότερες δυνατές απώλειες. Κατά τούτο, ένα καθήκον, πρώτο από πολλά, του πολίτη σήμερα είναι η μετριοπάθεια, η ψυχραιμία· ιδίως του πολίτη που επιθυμεί όχι μόνο διάσωση αλλά και αναδόμηση της χώρας.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Δόκτωρ, κάποιος που δηλώνει 60-70Κ σίγουρα δεν τα βγάζει παράνομα. Μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι αυτός που δεν δηλώνει το πόσα βγάζει πραγματικά.



Δεν υπαινίχθηκα καν κάτι τέτοιο. Το μόνο που εννοώ είναι ότι ξαφνικά, πολύ περισσότεροι «διαμορφωτές γνώμης» αισθάνονται την πίεση από την κρίση, με αποτέλεσμα να μεταφέρουν τη διάθεσή τους πολλαπλασιασμένη επί την ισχύ του μέσου από το οποίο εκπέμπουν την κακοθυμία τους. Νόμιζα ότι συζητάγαμε για την αφορμή της έντονης γκρίνιας στα ΜΜΕ.

Και φυσικά είναι πρόβλημα αυτός που δεν δηλώνει πόσα βγάζει πραγματικά, μη συζητάμε τα αυτονόητα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Κάποια νούμερα για την αναδιάρθρωση, από τα ΝΕΑ (του Δημήτρη Μητρόπουλου):

ΑΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ πέντε οικονομολόγους, θα λάβεις έξι απαντήσεις. Παρ’ όλα αυτά. στο ερώτημα αν πρέπει να γίνει αναδιάρθρωση του ελληνικού χρέους φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει μία απάντηση. Αυτή που δίνουν οι αριθμοί.

Αναδιάρθρωση χρέους σημαίνει να ανακοινώσει η Ελλάδα ότι δεν θα πληρώσει τα ομόλογά της στο ακέραιο, αλλά «κουρεμένα» στο 30% όπως προεξοφλούν οι αγορές. Στόχος να ανακοπεί η δυναμική που οδηγείτο χρέος σε ποσοστό πάνω από 150% του ΑΕΠ σε ενάμιση-δύο χρόνια, οπότε θα είναι δύσκολη η εξυπηρέτησή του.

ΟΜΙΛΟΥΝ οι αριθμοί. Το ελληνικό χρέος είναι 350 δισ. ευρώ. Από αυτά αφαιρούμε τα 110 δισ. της τρόικας που μας δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να αποπληρώνουμε ομόλογα που λήγουν την περίοδο 2010-2013 χωρίς πρόβλημα. Άρα μένουν για αναδιάρθρωση 240 δισ. ευρώ. Αν το «κούρεμα» ήταν 30%, τότε θα γλιτώναμε 72 δισ. Και σε τόκους —με επιτόκιο 5% — 3.6 δισ. Προσοχή: αν δεν αναδιαρθρώσουμε, οι τόκοι του 2011 είναι 15 δισ.. κι αν τα πράγματα συνεχίσουν ως έχουν, τότε το 2015 θα είναι περίπου 22 δισ. Μετά την αναδιάρθρωση θα ήταν περίπου 18 δισ. Δεν κάνετε λάθος: το όφελος από τόκους θα ήταν μικρό σε περίπτωση αναδιάρθρωσης.

Αντιθέτως, θα είχαμε τρύπες σε τράπεζες και ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Οι ελληνικές τράπεζες έχουν περί τα 40 δισ. ομόλογα. «Κούρεμα» αυτών κατά 30% θα σήμαινε ζημία 12 δισ. Άρα απώλεια όλων των κεφαλαίων. Άρα θα χρειαζόταν κρατικοποίηση των τραπεζών και αναπλήρωση των κεφαλαίων τους. Τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία έχουν περί τα 30 δισ. ομόλογα. «Κούρεμα» αυτών κατά 30% σημαίνει χασούρα 9 δισ. ευρώ. Τα Ταμεία θα έχαναν επίσης —5% x 9 δισ.— 450 εκατομμύρια από τόκους τον χρόνο. Τις τρύπες των Ταμείων που θα πρέπει να καλύψει το Δημόσιο.

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ: από τα 72 δισ. που θα γλιτώναμε σε μια αναδιάρθρωση, τα 21 δισ. —12 + 9— πρέπει να επιστραφούν σε τράπεζες και ασφαλιστικά ταμεία από το Δημόσιο. Τελικά λοιπόν το όφελος είναι —72 - 21— περίπου 50 δισ. κι από τόκους τελικά μόνο 2.5 δισ. Δηλαδή 1% του ΑΕΠ. Με απλά λόγια, η αναδιάρθρωση θα τραυματίσει τη χώρα για να κατέβει το έλλειμμα μία μονάδα όλη κι όλη. Αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι. τότε το 2013 τι θα κάνουμε; Νέα αναδιάρθρωση με «κούρεμα» 30%;

Τα μαθηματικά δεν βγαίνουν. Τα αγγλοαμερικανικά φαντς το ξέρουν, αλλά έχουν παίξει παράγωγα που θα πληρώσουν σε περίπτωση αναδιάρθρωσης — δηλαδή χρεοκοπίας. Το ερώτημα είναι τι γυρεύουν διάφορες εγχώριες αλεπούδες της πολιτικής στο παζάρι της αναδιάρθρωσης. Εκτός αν είναι σκράπες στα νούμερα.​
Αν είναι έτσι, δεν κάνουν εκεί στο ΠΑΣΟΚ κανένα φροντιστήριο και στους βουλευτές τους;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Οι αυτοκτονίες τής κρίσης: http://www.citypress.gr/freesunday/PDF/130/22.pdf.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2011)

Παλιότερο, αλλά κάλλιο αργά κλπ: *Ποιος είναι ο τζαμπατζής τελικά (Τους χάρισαν τις εθνικές οδούς)*

Οι πολιτικοί παράγοντες και οι κατασκευαστικοί όμιλοι που καταδικάζουν με τόση ευκολία τους «τζαμπατζήδες» οδηγούς κρύβουν τη μεγάλη αλήθεια του διαπλεκόμενου συστήματος. Το εθνικό οδικό δίκτυο παραδόθηκε σχεδόν τζάμπα σε μεγάλους κατασκευαστικούς ομίλους, οι οποίοι θα κάνουν τα έργα με δικά μας χρήματα και στη συνέχεια θα έχουν το δικαίωμα να τα εκμεταλλεύονται για 30 ολόκληρα χρόνια.
Πρόκειται για ένα πρωτοφανές οικονομικό έγκλημα που έχει την υπογραφή της κυβέρνησης Καραμανλή-Σουφλιά και την έγκριση των βουλευτών του ΠΑΣΟΚ που το 2007-2008 ήταν στην αντιπολίτευση. Μετατράπηκε μάλιστα σε νόμο του κράτους με την ψήφο των βουλευτών της ΝΔ, του ΠΑΣΟΚ και του ΛΑΟΣ, με βάση το δόγμα Βουλγαράκη «το νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό».
Εάν οι διερχόμενοι οδηγοί είναι «τζαμπατζήδες» σε ποσοστό 8%-9% στο σύνολο του εθνικού οδικού δικτύου, οι μεγάλοι κατασκευαστικοί όμιλοι είναι «τζαμπατζήδες» σε ποσοστό 50%-80%, ανάλογα με το έργο, εφόσον η δική τους συμμετοχή στη χρηματοδότηση είναι προκλητικά μειοψηφική.
Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα τα στοιχεία που έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα η Νέα Οδός, η οποία διαχειρίζεται το τμήμα της εθνικής οδού από τη Μεταμόρφωση Αττικής μέχρι τη Σκάρφεια Φθιώτιδας και έχει αναλάβει την κατασκευή της εθνικής οδού που θα συνδέει το Αντίρριο με τα Ιωάννινα. Με βάση τα στοιχεία της κοινοπραξίας (δημοσιεύτηκαν αναλυτικά στην «Καθημερινή», 09/02), οι μέτοχοι της Νέας Οδού θα συμβάλουν στη χρηματοδότηση της κατασκευής του έργου κατά την περίοδο 2008-2013 με 190 εκατ. ευρώ. Το ελληνικό Δημόσιο και η Ε.Ε. –δηλαδή οι φορολογούμενοι πολίτες– θα συνεισφέρουν για το συγκεκριμένο έργο 337,5 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ οι οδηγοί θα καταβάλουν συνολικά διόδια της τάξης των 740 εκατ. ευρώ. Άλλα 119 εκατ. ευρώ θα εξασφαλιστούν με την επιστροφή του ΦΠΑ και 408 με τραπεζικό δανεισμό, που σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις έχει την εγγύηση του Δημοσίου.
Η θεωρία σύμφωνα με την οποία τα έργα είναι μεγάλες ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις δεν έχει μεγάλη σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Επιβαρύνονται οι φορολογούμενοι πολίτες και οι οδηγοί που χρησιμοποιούν δρόμους, που μπορεί να είναι στην κατάσταση που ήταν πριν από μία 20ετία, να μην έχουν κατασκευαστεί ακόμη ή να προσφέρουν μοναδική διέξοδο στους εγκλωβισμένους κατοίκους ολόκληρων περιοχών στους οποίους δεν προσφέρονται αξιοπρεπείς εναλλακτικές διαδρομές χωρίς διόδια.
Όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως στην περίεργη χώρα μας, οι μεγάλοι «τζαμπατζήδες» βρίσκονται στην κορυφή της οικονομικής πυραμίδας και έχουν το θράσος να ζητούν, μέσω των πολιτικών που κατοχυρώνουν με κάθε τρόπο τα συμφέροντά τους, τα ρέστα από την ανομοιογενή μάζα των μικρών «τζαμπατζήδων».
Άλλωστε για τους τελευταίους η οικονομική επιβάρυνση είναι δεδομένη ακόμη και σε περίπτωση που σηκώσουν την μπάρα των διοδίων. Μέσα σε ένα χρόνο υπερδιπλασιάστηκαν οι τιμές των καυσίμων και οι φόροι αναλογούν στο 65% του κόστους τους για τους οδηγούς. Κυκλοφορώντας στο εθνικό οδικό δίκτυο και καταναλώνοντας καύσιμα αξίας 100 ευρώ έχετε αυτόματα πληρώσει 65 ευρώ στο ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Κανονικά οι μπάρες των διοδίων θα έπρεπε να σηκώνονται σε ένδειξη σεβασμού απέναντι στους ανθρώπους που επιδοτούν τόσο πλουσιοπάροχα με το υστέρημά τους το ελληνικό Δημόσιο και έχουν καλύψει καταναλώνοντας καύσιμα και το κόστος της κατασκευής ενός υπερσύγχρονου εθνικού οδικού δικτύου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Με βάση τα στοιχεία της κοινοπραξίας (δημοσιεύτηκαν αναλυτικά στην «Καθημερινή», 09/02), οι μέτοχοι της Νέας Οδού θα συμβάλουν στη χρηματοδότηση της κατασκευής του έργου κατά την περίοδο 2008-2013 με 190 εκατ. ευρώ. Το ελληνικό Δημόσιο και η Ε.Ε. –δηλαδή οι φορολογούμενοι πολίτες– θα συνεισφέρουν για το συγκεκριμένο έργο 337,5 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ οι οδηγοί θα καταβάλουν συνολικά διόδια της τάξης των 740 εκατ. ευρώ. Άλλα 119 εκατ. ευρώ θα εξασφαλιστούν με την επιστροφή του ΦΠΑ και 408 με τραπεζικό δανεισμό, που σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις έχει την εγγύηση του Δημοσίου.


Δεν θα αμφισβητήσω το κεντρικό επιχείρημα του άρθρου, το οποίο φέρει την υπογραφή του Γιώργου Κύρτσου και δημοσιεύτηκε στη City Press. Αλλά ο τρόπος που παρουσιάζονται τα νούμερα δεν με βοηθάει να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει, ενώ μια βόλτα στη διαδικτυακή Καθημερινή εκείνης της ημερομηνίας, που φαίνεται να έχει αρκετά κείμενα για τους αυτοκινητόδρομους, δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα. Νομίζω πάντως ότι σε όλες αυτές τις καταστάσεις, το ερώτημα είναι αν ο ιδιώτης επενδυτής έχει υπερκέρδη. Αυτή την απορία μου δεν τη λύνω με τα παραπάνω (αδιασταύρωτα) στοιχεία.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 21, 2011)

Η σχετική εκπομπή του Βαξεβάνη ήταν πολύ διαφωτιστική, νομίζω:


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2011)

Ο Μπαξεβάνης έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Δεν έχει απαντηθεί το βασικό μου ερώτημα (αν οι εταιρείες έχουν κέρδη ή υπερκέρδη), αλλά φαίνεται κάποια πράγματα δεν βλέπουν το φως της ημέρας. Φαίνεται ότι θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα των κατοίκων των γειτονικών περιοχών με τις συχνές διελεύσεις, δεν ξέρω αν και πότε θα γίνει κάτι για τη χρέωση ανάλογα με τα χιλιόμετρα. Αναρωτιέται κανείς γιατί τέτοια ζητήματα, που δεν προέκυψαν πρώτα στην Ελλάδα, δεν λύνονται από την αρχή. Και βέβαια, αν ο παραχωρησιούχος (concession holder) εισπράττει διόδια όχι μέχρι ένα χρηματικό όριο αλλά μέχρι ένα χρονικό όριο, αυτό δεν είναι οικονομική συμφωνία, ρουλέτα είναι. Όλα αυτά μας φέρνουν στο κλισέ της «συμβάσεως αποικιοκρατικού χαρακτήρα», όπως κατά κανόνα χαρακτηρίζουν οι αντιπολιτεύσεις τις συμβάσεις που υπογράφουν οι κυβερνήσεις. Επειδή δεν είμαστε αποικία, τι διάολο συμβαίνει κάθε φορά; Εξαργυρώνονται τόσο ακριβά οι μίζες; Να παρακαλούμε να δοθούν λύσεις γιατί για πολλά χρόνια οι συμβάσεις παραχώρησης θα είναι η μοναδική μας ελπίδα για έργα υποδομής. Νά για παράδειγμα, ένας χώρος (από πολλούς) όπου θα μπορούσε η Αριστερά να παίξει ρόλο. Ζητάτε κύριοι της κυβέρνησης συναίνεση; Σύμφωνοι, δεν θα κυβερνήσουμε μαζί σας, αλλά θέλουμε δικούς μας εμπειρογνώμονες σε όλες τις επιτροπές αξιολόγησης δημόσιων έργων. Τι λέτε εσείς που ξέρετε απ' αυτά;


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2011)

Μέσα από μια συνέντευξη του Γιώργου Δερτιλή στο Βήμα ανακάλυψα με καθυστέρηση ένα πολύ πιο περιεκτικό και ζουμερό κείμενό του που είχε δημοσιευτεί στην Athens Review of Books. Έχει τίτλο «Η κρίση στην Ελλάδα: Ρωτώντας το παρελθόν, σκεπτόμενοι το μέλλον» και περιέχει πολλά από τα πράγματα που θα ήθελα να δω στα προεκλογικά προγράμματα των κομμάτων. Απευθύνεται σε όσους μπορούν να δουν την Ελλάδα να εξελίσσεται μέσα στην Ευρώπη και το ευρώ, και θα μπορούσε να γίνει μπούσουλας για να κρίνουμε πόσο κοντόθωρα ή μακρόθωρα θα είναι όσα θα ακούσουμε αυτές τις μέρες από την κυβέρνηση και την αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση. Αν πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να δούμε φως από την Αριστερά μας, αγνοήστε τα παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2011)

Ειλικρινώς δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω. Αλλά ας διαβαστεί μέχρι τέλους:
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.politikh&id=271909


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2011)

Όποιος περίμενε/περιμένει ότι το υπό διεθνή εποπτεία ελληνικό δημόσιο θα δώσει δουλειά 5 δις με ανάθεση δεν έχει καταλάβει ακόμη πού ζούμε (και κυρίως, με τίνων λεφτά).


----------



## Lexoplast (May 3, 2011)

«Το νέο πλήγμα στην αξιοπιστία της κυβέρνησης Παπανδρέου» ήταν ότι απέσυρε το ενδιαφέρον του το Κατάρ ή ότι ήθελε να κάνει απευθείας ανάθεση; 

Ή μήπως ότι ο ΓΑΠ, πριν γίνει πρωθυπουργός, έλεγε ότι το παλιό αεροδρόμιο στο Ελληνικό θα γίνει όλο πράσινο, αλλά τον Οκτώβριο που μας πέρασε έρχεται ο Χάρης "Fast-track" Παμπούκης και λέει «Δεν μπορεί κανείς να δεσμεύσει ολόκληρη την έκταση για να κάνει όλο το χώρο πράσινο. Πρέπει, λοιπόν, να είμαστε και οραματιστές και δημιουργικοί και ρεαλιστές. Και ρεαλιστές θα είμαστε, όταν θα προσπαθήσουμε και θα καταφέρουμε, κυρίως στην πράξη να επιτύχουμε μεγάλες συνθέσεις.» 

Δεν υπάρχουν πλήγματα στην αξιοπιστία γιατί απλούστατα δεν υπάρχει αξιοπιστία. Δεν τη θεωρούν αξιόπιστη ούτε οι Έλληνες, ούτε οι άλλοι.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2011)

Οφείλω να καταθέσω και την είδηση από το Mega, αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός πως πάει να γίνει δουλειά με ανάθεση και ημέτερους και νομικά προβλήματα και χωρίς να έχει συζητηθεί καν ένα πλαίσιο για την Αττική του αύριο.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2011)

Από μέρες ήθελα να αναφέρω αυτή την εκπομπή του BBC, που βέβαια δεν μπορείτε να την ακούσετε εκτός ΗΒ, αλλά έχει εκτενή περίληψη. Αυτό που μου έμεινε, και που αναφέρθηκε ότι έγινε και στην Ελλάδα, ήταν ότι η ΕΚΤ κι όχι το ΔΝΤ ήταν οι κακοί της υπόθεσης, ότι δηλαδή το ΔΝΤ προειδοποιούσε ότι πολύ σκληρά οικονομικά μέτρα θα προκαλέσουν κοινωνική και πολιτική αστάθεια, αλλά η ΕΚΤ ήθελε τα λεφτά της χτες. Μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη, κυρίως γιατί στην Ελλάδα δεν άκουσα κανέναν να αναφέρει κάτι παρόμοιο (αν κι από απόσταση εννοείται ότι έχω κενά στην ενημέρωση). 
Bailout Boys Go to Dublin


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2011)

Διόρθωση, κάποιος καλός κύριος το έχει βάλει στο γιουτιουμπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2011)

Επειδή θα μας πρήξουν Σαββατοκυριακοδεύτερο με τα γκάλοπ που ανατρέπουν το πολιτικο σκηνικό κλπ, αλλά κανείς δεν θα καθήσει να μας πει τι σημαίνουν πολιτικά αυτά τα νούμερα αν ήταν και αποτελέσματα εκλογών (αλλά αν ήταν, το ΚΕΠ του Αβραμό θα ήταν δύο τετραετίες κυβέρνηση...) ορίστε η εννεακομματική βουλή που δίνει το γκάλοπ π.χ του Έθνους (ο υπολογισμός είναι πανεύκολος: μοιράζεις με απλή αναλογική 250 έδρες και δίνεις 50 έδρες μπόνους στο πρώτο κόμμα).



ΠΑΣΟΚ | 31,7 | 132
ΝΔ	|26,7 |70
ΚΚΕ	|10,3 |27
ΛΑΟΣ| 9,0	|23
ΣΥΡΙΖΑ| 4,3 |11
ΔΗΣΥ	(Ντόρα)|3,8 |10
ΑΡΜΑ (Δημαράς)|3,7	|10
ΔΗΜΑΡ (Κουβέλης)| 3,5| 9
ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΙ|3,2| 8
ΛΟΙΠΑ | 3,8 | ...
σύνολα |100 |300
Έτσι μπορείτε τώρα να περάσετε ευχάριστες ώρες παίζοντας «Διερευνητικές εντολές»...


----------



## Aurelia (May 10, 2011)

Άκουσα αυτό το ηχητικό αρχείο αναφορικά με την κρίση και τα αντανακλαστικά μας..είπα να το βάλω εδώ. Μιλάει η τραγουδίστρια Λιζέτα Καλημέρη.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2011)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο περισσότερος κόσμος, ακόμα κι όταν δεν μπορεί να το ονομάσει, ζητάει κάτι καινούργιο και διαφορετικό από αυτούς που ορίζουν τη ζωή του. Κάτι έξυπνο, δημιουργικό, συγκροτημένο, υπολογισμένο, με διάρκεια, που δεν θα μασάει τα λόγια του, δεν θα τον παραμυθιάζει, δεν θα πλασάρει το ιδιοτελές σαν αυτοθυσία, δεν θα ξανασερβίρει άνοστες αποτυχημένες συνταγές με σάπια συστατικά. Που θα πονάει αντί να μας χαϊδεύει τα αφτιά, αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα προσφέρει και ελπίδα — δεν θα σου δείχνει απλώς ένα σκαλοπατάκι στην κατηφόρα. Δεν περιμένω καινούργιους ανθρώπους να μας τα πούνε αυτά — άντε να στήσουμε καινούργιες σχέσεις από την αρχή, δύσκολο. Θέλω οι σημερινοί, όλων των παρατάξεων, να σηκωθούν ένα πρωί, να μας ζητήσουν συγγνώμη και να στρωθούν σε σοβαρή δουλειά. Ναι, αυτό είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο.


----------



## Aurelia (May 10, 2011)

Τώρα είμαστε σε εποχή που χρειάζεται να μάθουμε να περπατάμε ανάποδα. Δηλαδή κάτι που θα φαίνεται καλό, στην πραγματικότητα θα είναι το αντίθετο και κάτι που θα φαίνεται άσχημο και κακό, στην πραγματικότητα θα είναι το καλό. Κι έτσι την πατάμε.
Εξωτερικά, μας βάζουν τα δυο πόδια σ' ένα παπούτσι...μαζεύοντας τα χρήματα του κοσμάκη με φόρους, μέτρα, μνημόνια και ό,τι άλλο σκαρφιστούν...τώρα τα μαζεύουν και σε κάποια φάση παρακάτω θα τα μοιράζουν, με παροχές και "τζάμπα" δάνεια και όλος ο κόσμος θα χαρεί και θα τρέξει να πάρει. Μόνο που εκείνα θα είναι τα χρήματα που τώρα τους δίνουμε...και θα μας τα δίνουν όχι επειδή δήθεν θέλουν το καλό μας. 
Τότε λοιπόν αισθάνομαι ότι θα την πατήσουμε πολύ άσχημα. 
Κάποιο μέλος είχε την υπογραφή: "Τας λεωφόρους οδούς φεύγων, επί τας ατραπούς βάδιζε"...
Οι πολιτικοί μας δεν πρόκειται να ξεβολευτούν...και τίποτα υγιές δεν πρόκειται να χτιστεί πάνω σε σάπια ρίζα. Θέλει ξήλωμα απ' τη ρίζα όλο το παλιό, όχι απλό κλάδεμα. Το νέο θα βγει από νέα ρίζα. Μόνο που δεν πρέπει άλλο να θέλουμε να βολεύουμε τον εαυτό μας. 
Δεν περιμένω τίποτα από πολιτικούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2011)

*Επεισόδια στην πορεία, ένας σοβαρά τραυματία*ς (Βήμα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2011)

Όλο το ιντερνέτι γέμισε ξαφνικά με το άρθρο του Τόμας Φρίκε, της FTD, για το πόσα κερδίζει κάθε αναγνώστης της Bild από την ελληνική κρίση (1700€ λέει), και όλη η Γερμανία πολύ περισσότερα. Εδώ περίληψη του άρθρου στο Έθνος και εδώ το πρωτότυπο (δυο σελίδες, γερμανικά), με διαγράμματα και μπόλικη κριτική στην Bild και τον μικρό κυβερνητικό εταίρο της Γερμανίας, το FDP.


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο και καλό να ακούγονται και τέτοια. Αλλά αδυναμία του άρθρου είναι το ότι κάνει μερικές εκτιμήσεις, οι οποίες σαν εκτιμήσεις που είναι μπορεί να απορριφθούν και συνεπώς οι τελικοί αριθμοί να αμφισβητηθούν. Θεωρώ ότι είναι υπόθεση μη μετρήσιμη το κέρδος από το αδύναμο ευρώ π.χ. γιατί δεν ξέρουμε πού θα βρισκόταν το ευρώ σήμερα αν η οικονομική κρίση είχε εξελιχτεί διαφορετικά.


----------



## Elsa (May 28, 2011)

Αυτό μπορεί να πάει και στα εφήμερα...


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2011)

Ο Παπανδρέου ήθελε (θέλει;) να μας κάνει Δανία του Νότου, ο Καζάκης ίσως θέλει να μας κάνει Νορβηγία του Νότου, στην Παιδεία θέλουμε να γίνουμε Φιλανδία. Από πρότυπα καλά πάμε.


----------



## Elsa (May 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ο Παπανδρέου ήθελε (θέλει; ) να μας κάνει Δανία του Νότου, ο Καζάκης ίσως θέλει να μας κάνει Νορβηγία του Νότου, στην Παιδεία θέλουμε να γίνουμε Φιλανδία. Από πρότυπα καλά πάμε.


 
Δα*νεί*α;


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Δα*νεί*α;


 
Ελπίζω όχι. Ούτε την άλλη, με το σάπιο.

Θέλω να πω, για να μην πετάω τα σιβυλλικά μου, ότι για όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι, κάθε οργανωμένη ομάδα εδώ (κυβερνήσεις, κόμματα, συνδικάτα, επαγγελματικές ομάδες, επιχειρηματίες, αθλητικά σωματεία, φοιτητικές ενώσεις, ομάδες συμφερόντων κ.ά.) κατάφεραν να σμιλέψουν αρνητικά πρότυπα, παραδείγματα προς αποφυγή, τοτέμ που τώρα πολλοί θα θέλαμε να μην τα ξαναδούμε μπροστά μας. Και είναι εύκολο να δείξουμε με το δάχτυλο πρότυπα που καλλιεργούμε σε κάποιο φαντασιακό μας. Να ξέραμε και εύκολους τόπους να αλλάξουμε...


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 1, 2011)

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231111389



> Τον ερχόμενο Οκτώβριο θα ανακοινωθεί το νέο πακέτο συγχωνεύσεων-καταργήσεων οργανισμών του Δημοσίου, όπως ανακοίνωσε ο αντιπρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης Θ.Πάγκαλος.
> 
> Οι αποφάσεις θα αφορούν σε 75 οργανισμούς που απασχολούν περίπου 7.000 άτομα.



Αν μεταξύ των σωστών μέτρων για την την κρίση είναι συγχωνεύσεις και καταργήσεις δημοσίων οργανισμών... τον Οκτώβριο το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα κοντεύει τα δύο χρόνια στην κυβέρνηση. Μήπως αυτές οι αποφάσεις έπρεπε να έχουν ληφθεί νωρίτερα; Φαίνεται πως όχι μόνο λεφτά υπάρχουν, αλλά υπάρχει και χρόνος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2011)

Διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών στην παραπάνω είδηση και ακούγοντας τις φωνές των "αγανακτισμένων" στο Σύνταγμα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι διακρίνω σε πολλούς την επιθυμία να παραμείνουν κολλημένοι σ' αυτό που (νόμιζαν ότι) λειτουργούσε τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια. Άλλος είναι "διορισμένος-αδιόριστος από το 2009", άλλος αγανακτεί επειδή το κράτος χρεοκόπησε και δεν μπορεί να διορίσει άλλους ή να συντηρεί χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους στην ΕΡΤ... 
Δεν λέω, κι εγώ θα ήθελα να υπήρχε ένα κράτος που θα τους διόριζε όλους και θα διαχειριζόταν ηθικά, και με κέρδος, τον πλούτο της χώρας, αλλά στην Ελλάδα, όπως σε πολλές άλλες χώρες, η λέξη "δημόσιο" έχει καταντήσει να εκπροσωπεί ένα διεφθαρμένο οικοδόμημα και τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 1, 2011)

Ναι, κάπως έτσι το βλέπω. Πιστεύω γενικότερα ότι ισχύουν δύο πράγματα μαζί: από τη μια, ένα μεγάλο μέρος του λαού αντιλαμβάνεται αμυδρά το μέγεθος του προβλήματος, κι από την άλλη, ένα μεγάλο μέρος του λαού είναι σε κατάσταση denial για το τι πραγματικά θα χρειαστεί για να βρεθεί λύση. Οπότε, το καζάνι τα έχει όλα: κατανόηση, ανοχή με προθεσμία λήξης, δίκαια αγανάκτηση, θυμό πρώην προνομιούχων, και διεκδίκηση "λύσεων" όπως στα ανέμελα χρόνια του πρόσφατου παρελθόντος.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2011)

Από το www.real-democracy.gr :

Στα πλαίσια υλοποίησης απόφασης της λαϊκής συνέλευσης της Τρίτης 31 Μαϊου, για τη διοργάνωση ημέρας λαϊκής διαβούλευσης και ενημέρωσης σχετικά με τη δανειακή σύμβαση και την αντιμετώπιση του χρέους, η σχετική Ομάδα Εργασίας ανακοινώνει ότι:
Η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί τη *Δευτέρα 6 Ιουνίου στις 19:00* στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος.
Συμμετέχουν:
-Ο Γιώργος Κατρούγκαλος, αναλύοντας τη δανειακή σύμβαση
-Οι οικονομολόγοι Γιάννης Βαρουφάκης, Δημήτρης Καζάκης, Ευκλείδης Τσακαλώτος
-Όλος ο παρευρισκόμενος κόσμος με ερωτήσεις


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2011)

Οι συνελεύσεις μεταδίδονται από το http://thepressproject.gr/index.php (Άντεξα μια φορά και άκουγα επί 5 ολόκληρα λεπτά.)
Οπότε είναι πιθανό να μπορέσουμε να παρακολουθήσουμε και την εκδήλωση από εκεί — εκτός αν υπάρχουν και άλλοι ιστότοποι που ξέρετε.

Χωρίς να συμμερίζομαι τους χαρακτηρισμούς αντιγράφω ένα από τα σχόλια σε σχέση με την εκδήλωση (http://www.real-democracy.gr/el/ημέρα-διαβούλευσης-και-ενημέρωσης-για-το-χρέος-06062011) για να ομολογήσω ότι είμαι πολύ περίεργος για το τι θα βγει από το συγκεκριμένο μίγμα:

Μερικές πληροφορίες για τους οικονομολόγους για να ξέρουν όλοι ποιους θα ακούσουν και για ποια διαχείριση του καπιταλισμού θα τους μιλήσουν:

Γιώργος Κατρούγκαλος: Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής Συνταγματολόγος στο πανεπιστήμιο της Θράκης. Μεσολαβητής του Οργανισμού Μεσολάβησης και Διαιτησίας, δηλαδή μεσολαβητής μεταξύ συνδικάτων και καπιταλιστών.
Γιάννης Βαρουφάκης: Οικονομολόγος. Σχολιαστής του γνωστού αντιδραστικού site protagon του πασόκου Θεοδωράκη. Μέλος της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς του Κουβέλη.
Δημήτρης Καζάκης: Πρώην μέλος της ΣΠΙΘΑΣ, εθνικιστής, υποστηρικτής της πατριωτικής αριστεράς του κεφαλαίου.
Ευκλείδης Τσακαλώτος: Μέλος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και σύμβουλος του Τσίπρα.
​


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2011)

Αξίζει να διαβαστεί το σαββατιάτικο άρθρο του Τσίμα στα Νέα:

Μια ιταλική συνταγή: Ο επόμενος πρόεδρος της ΕΚΤ ζήτησε από τους Ιταλούς να μειώσουν το έλλειμμα που αγγίζει το 120%, χωρίς όμως οριζόντιες και τυφλές περικοπές

Με μια ένσταση από τη δική μου πλευρά σχετικά με το πολύ σωστό «Όχι οριζόντιες, τυφλές περικοπές, [...] αλλά συστηματική, γραμμή προς γραμμή, εξέταση κάθε κονδυλίου, εντοπισμός της πραγματικής σπατάλης και περιστολή της. “Η επιβολή λιτότητας είναι μια λεπτή τέχνη, γίνεται με τη βελόνα του κεντήματος, όχι με οδοστρωτήρα”». Ότι εδώ επιβαλλόταν (από την τρόικα και εκ των πραγμάτων) πρώτα ο οδοστρωτήρας και έπειτα το κέντημα. Δυστυχώς, όπου το ρίξαμε στο κέντημα, ήρθε ο οδοστρωτήρας γιατί βαρέθηκε να περιμένει το κέντημα. Και όπου πέρασε ο οδοστρωτήρας, ξέχασαν μετά το κέντημα (εν πολλοίς).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2011)

Μα η ουσία στο άρθρο (που εξηγεί ίσως και γιατί ο κόσμος αναρωτιέται «γιατί δεν μας λένε την αλήθεια;») βρίσκεται κτγμ στην παράγραφο:

Ας αφήσουµε, για λίγο, κατά µέρος τις µεγάλες διαφορές µεταξύ Ιταλίας και Ελλάδας – ότι το δικό τους έλλειµµα είναι υποτριπλάσιο, ότι η δηµόσια διοίκησή τους δεν εξουθενώθηκε από τον πελατειακό κοµµατισµό και µπορεί, συνεπώς, να κάνει τη δουλειά που εδώ αδυνατεί να κάνει και, προπάντων, ότι η Ιταλία δεν υπέστη την µαζική αποσάθρωση του παραγωγικού ιστού που υπέστη η Ελλάδα, δεν έζησε µια παρατεταµένη έξοδο από κάθε παραγωγική δραστηριότητα, σαν κι αυτή που χαρακτήρισε την Ελλάδα των δύο τελευταίων δεκαετιών. Ας το ξεχάσουµε, προς στιγµήν. Κι ας µείνουµε στο συµπέρασµα πως, σύµφωνα µε τον µελλοντικό φύλακα της ευρωορθοδοξίας, αυτό που συνιστά ώς τώρα την πεµπτουσία του ελληνικού προγράµµατος – οριζόντιες, διά δρεπανηφόρων, περικοπές, υπερφορολόγηση της παραγωγικής δραστηριότητας και µηδενισµός δηµοσίων επενδύσεων – είναι λάθος. Κι αν είναι λάθος για την Ιταλία, δεν µπορεί παρά να είναι λάθος και για την Ελλάδα.​
Μα πώς μπορείς να κρατάς ένα συμπέρασμα που έχει προκύψει από ανάλυση στην οποία τρεις βασικές παράμετροι διαφέρουν ριζικά; Είναι μετά να μην τρελαίνεται ο κόσμος; Είναι να μη δημιουργείται έδαφος για κάθε αλά καρτ ανάγνωση της πραγματικότητας; 

Έλα πρώτα στο (στατιστικό) επίπεδο της Ιταλίας, έστω (120% χρέος, 4,5% έλλειμμα, επαρκή δημόσια διοίκηση) και μετά ακολούθησε τη συνταγή της. Αλλιώς, είναι σαν να λέει ένας πατέρας στα παιδιά του: «Παιδιά μου, έχω 300 λίρες και θα σας μοιράσω από 100 που είναι το σωστό» και να έρχεται κι ο άλλος από δίπλα του να λέει στα τρία δικά του παιδιά: «Παιδιά μου, αν ξεχάσουµε, προς στιγµήν, ότι τα λεφτά μου είναι όλα κι όλα 30 λίρες, θα σας μοιράσω κι εγώ από 100 που είναι το σωστό;»


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα πώς μπορείς να κρατάς ένα συμπέρασμα που έχει προκύψει από ανάλυση στην οποία τρεις βασικές παράμετροι διαφέρουν ριζικά; Είναι μετά να μην τρελαίνεται ο κόσμος; Είναι να μη δημιουργείται έδαφος για κάθε αλά καρτ ανάγνωση της πραγματικότητας;


Όπως ακριβώς κάποιοι ισχυρίζονται πως αυτό που λειτούργησε στην Αργεντινή ή στο Εκουαδόρ μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με τον ίδιο τρόπο και στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2011)

Θέλετε να πείτε ότι ο Τσίμας δεν εφάρμοσε αυτά που έγραφε την περασμένη εβδομάδα (όπου αποσαφηνίστηκε ότι καλός ο Κέινς, αλλά προέχει το νοικοκύρεμα):
Αλλά, δυστυχώς, οι προφήτες μας σπεύδουν να μας απογοητεύσουν: η Ελλάδα είναι άλλο, μια μοναδική στον κόσμο περίπτωση χρόνιας δημοσιονομικής ανευθυνότητας, γράφει ο Κρούγκμαν. Η Ελλάδα εξαιρείται, λέει και ο Στίγκλιτς. Η χώρα αυτή δημιουργούσε πρωτογενή ελλείμματα ακόμη και στα χρόνια που είχε ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης πάνω από 4%!
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=12&ct=8&artid=4633000​


----------



## Costas (Jun 4, 2011)

Άντε και λίγος Στρως-Καν, με σως-γκρεκ:

Voici donc la vérité sur ce qui s'est passé au Sofitel et la manière dont DSK a été piégé

DSK fréquente parfois l' hôtel Sofitel de New-York (5 ou 6 fois durant l'année écoulée) alors qu'il a un appartement à quelques rues.

DSK ne prend pas une simple chambre à l' hôtel Sofitel mais une suite. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement pour ce dont vous vous doutez.

Les gens qui ont piégé DSK le savaient parfaitement et voici ce qui s' est passé.

DSK aurait "commandé" ce jour là une call girl, avec un scénario bien précis . La call girl devait venir dans la chambre et jouer à la soubrette.. un fantasme assez commun chez les hommes de pouvoir qui ont dans leur entourage des femmes très admiratives et rarement opposées à un petit tralala...

Le piège a fonctionné à ce moment là. A la place de la call girl, une vraie femme de chambre a été envoyée. DSK ne le savait pas, il a joué le jeu prévu, sauf qu'il avait en face de lui une vraie femme de chambre qui ne jouait pas la comédie quand elle s' est opposée à lui..

Για τους μη Γαλλόφωνους: ο Στρως-Καν είχε παραγγείλει κολ-γκερλ σε ρόλο καμαριέρας, το μάθανε οι εχθροί του, του στείλανε πραγματική καμαριέρα που δεν τον γνώριζε (και η οποία κανονικά δεν ήταν προγραμματισμένο να πάει να καθαρίσει), αυτός νομίζοντας πως ήταν το κολ-γκερλ άρχισε τα σχετικά, αυτή αντέδρασε, αυτός της μούνταρε, κλπ. Η υπόθεση έχει πλάκα σαν σενάριο (δεν μας λέει σαν τι κολ-γκερλ είχε παρουσιαστεί η Γαλλίδα δημοσιογράφος που τον είχε καταγγείλει δημόσια παλιά στη Γαλλία για το ίδιο πράμα), αν και πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί αν η συγκεκριμένη πραγματική καμαριέρα διαθέτει τα προσόντα ενός κολ-γκερλ, εκτός κι αν ο Στρως-Καν είναι σαβουρογάμης.

Και ακολουθεί η πολιτική ανάλυση, όπου και η σως-γκρεκ:

Des enquêteurs privés travaillant pour la défense essaient pour l'instant de savoir:

- qui a reçu la "commande" de DSK ?

- qui a envoyé une vraie femme de ménage (qui dit d'ailleurs elle-même qu'il n' était pas prévu qu'elle aille faire le ménage dans la suite 2806) ?

Le piège est diabolique car DSK, dans sa situation le jour du problème, ne peut pas faire appel aux services de sécurité du FMI et les services officiels français ne pourront pas non plus agir.

Qui a commandité le piège de DSK ?

Plusieurs pistes qui peuvent se croiser:

- une femme jalouse

- un mari jaloux

- un adversaire politique

- un pays voulant faire pression ou avoir un autre interlocuteur que DSK pour + de souplesse

L'affaire ayant visiblement été minutieusement organisée, il se peut que ceux qui ont "tué" DSK ne soient jamais connus.

On pourrait bien évidemment penser à un ou une jalouse ou au cabinet noir de Sarkozy mais selon les premières investigations concernant ceux ou celles qui ont remplacé la call girl prévue par une simple femme de chambre ne connaissant pas DSK, la piste est simplement financière.

Cherchez la femme ou cherchez l'argent seront toujours les 2 mamelles d'une énigme 

Que représentait DSK au FMI dernièrement ? Quel point de vue défendait-il ?

La Grèce est en faillite. le Portugal et l' Irlande suivent. l' Espagne est au bord du gouffre.

On imagine sans peine les énormes enjeux financiers non seulement pour ces pays, pour leurs habitants, pour la zone euro mais aussi pour les spéculateurs.

Or nombreux et puissants sont les spéculateurs qui ont parié sur l' effondrement de la Grèce et concrètement sur un défaut de paiement de l'ordre de 20 à 30%.

Le seul obstacle à la réalisation de leurs pronostics est le FMI qui peut "politiquement" (car économiquement l'affaire est déjà faite), décider de sauver la Grèce en renflouant le pays ou en payant pour lui.

DSK était partisan de cette solution et notamment de rééchelonner la dette grecque puisque la Grèce ne peut pas faire face au plan de remboursement prévu il y a un an.

Il fallait donc faire sauter DSK pour empocher non seulement les milliards du pari financier mais aussi des pans entiers d'un pays.

Attendez quelques mois que la Grèce saute et vous verrez certains financiers, certaines banques et certains pays où tout ceci est lié prendre une importance énorme en quelques jours, pour aller jusqu'à dicter la conduite de la BCE ou de la FED.

Sarkozy ne pipe pas un mot non plus à propos de l' affaire DSK car il a été averti de ce qui se tramait et comme d' habitude quand le danger est là, a peur des conséquences sur lui.

Vous verrez donc au G20, un sarkozy tiède qui ne réclamera pas beaucoup de sauver la Grèce et concluera finalement qu' il faut bien payer un jour .. et que ça serve de leçon.

Dans l' immédiat, le FMI a tiré ses dernières cartouches pour la Grèce et avant la fin de l'année, ce pays sera en faillite.

Nul ne sait cependant si le peuple acceptera cet état de fait quand il en aura compris les conséquences ou si il se révoltera, gênant ainsi les puissances financières qui l'ont pris d' assaut.

L' affaire DSK est historique dans le sens où elle marque le premier acte de guerre entre des intérêts privés et des groupes de nations. La finance mondiale a pris le pas, le pouvoir, sur les puissances politiques.....


----------



## Elsa (Jun 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Οι συνελεύσεις μεταδίδονται από το http://thepressproject.gr/index.php (Άντεξα μια φορά και άκουγα επί 5 ολόκληρα λεπτά.)


Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι από το σπίτι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις αυτό που γίνεται στην πλατεία, πρέπει να κατέβεις να το δεις από κοντά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι από το σπίτι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις αυτό που γίνεται στην πλατεία, πρέπει να κατέβεις να το δεις από κοντά.


 
Σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι το άγχος του ανέργου και του απειλούμενου με ανεργία και του υποαμειβόμενου το αντιλαμβάνομαι πολύ καλύτερα από π.χ. τον Αλαβάνο, που είπε να γίνει Ταχρίρ η πλατεία Συντάγματος. Πιστεύω στη φοβερή ενέργεια που βγάζουν οι νέοι ακόμα κι αν δεν μπορώ να δω τα πράγματα με τα ίδια μάτια. Κάνω ρομαντικές σκέψεις για το τι μπορούν να πετύχουν παρόμοια κινήματα σε διεθνές επίπεδο. Αλλά όλα αυτά δεν σημαίνουν ότι μπορώ να αντέξω να ακούω τα αστήρικτα και τα αντιφατικά που χάνω ώρα και βλέπω γραμμένα. Συγγνώμη, αλλά η εντύπωση που αποκομίζω είναι ότι το σχολείο δεν μας έμαθε να σκεφτόμαστε γενικώς και τα κόμματα δεν μας έμαθαν να σκεφτόμαστε πολιτικά. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι έχω εγώ τις απαντήσεις, αλλά αλίμονο αν θα πρέπει να τις αναζητήσουμε στις συνελεύσεις του Συντάγματος. Με το θυμικό θα κυβερνηθεί η χώρα;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 6, 2011)

Δεν με κατάλαβες, εννοώ οτι δεν μπορείς να πιάσεις τον σφυγμό, το ύφος, τον παλμό της συνέλευσης μέσα από την οθόνη. Ούτε να δεις την δουλειά που ρίχνουν εθελοντικά ένα σωρό νέα παιδιά για να στηθεί κάθε μέρα και να λειτουργεί όλο αυτό το πράγμα, που, ακόμα και σαν ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία να το δει κανείς, έχει την αξία του!

(Το μόνο θετικό είναι οτι από την οθόνη δεν μπορείς να μυρίσεις την ανυπόφορη τσίκνα από τις καντίνες που πολιορκούν την πλατεία :angry:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

Elsa said:


> (Το μόνο θετικό είναι οτι από την οθόνη δεν μπορείς να μυρίσεις την ανυπόφορη τσίκνα από τις καντίνες που πολιορκούν την πλατεία :angry:)


Μα τι λες; Αυτό είναι ένα από τα πιο αρνητικά της απόστασης... :)
Αλλά με τα άλλα συμφωνώ, και θα ήθελα να είμαι από μια γωνιά (ή από πολλές γωνιές). Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έφευγα με ανάμικτα αισθήματα, αλλά ισχυρά αισθήματα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 6, 2011)

Αν δεν το κατάλαβες ακόμα, σε προ(σ)καλώ να κατέβεις! :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

Λες να φτιάξω ένα νήμα που να λέει: «Σσσς, κάντε ησυχία, κοιμούνται οι Λεξιλόγοι!» Να προκαλέσω έτσι αντιδράσεις, όπου οι Λεξιλόγοι θα προσπαθούν να αποδείξουν με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο ότι δεν κοιμούνται. Και, ανάμεσα στ' άλλα, να κατέβουμε και στην πλατεία με πανό που θα γράφει «1 EUROCENT FOR EACH GREEK WORD YOU USE». Θα μας λατρέψουν οι αγανακτισμένοι.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 6, 2011)

Χαχαχα! Λέω να τολμήσ(ε)τε!


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά η εντύπωση που αποκομίζω είναι ότι το σχολείο δεν μας έμαθε να σκεφτόμαστε γενικώς και τα κόμματα δεν μας έμαθαν να σκεφτόμαστε πολιτικά.



αααααααχ, και πού να'ξερες ακόμα τι άλλο έχουν δει τα ματάκια μου εδώ και λίγο καιρό που μας ξαμολύσανε να κάνουμε πρωτογενή έρευνα στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά αυτό είναι για άλλο νήμα, πιθανόν το νήμα της παιδείας. 
Για το ζήτημα των εκδηλώσεων διαμαρτυρίας, εγώ τις βλέπω σαν ευκαιρία να ξεδώσει ο αγανακτισμένος και να επιστρέψει μετά στην προηγούμενη κατάστασή του. Ελεγχόμενη έκρηξη, πώς αλλιώς να το πω; 

Γιατί να, δεν μπορείς να προτείνεις εναλλακτική λύση, αυτό και μόνο είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2011)

Σε περίοπτη θέση ήταν το πανό που με εντυπωσίασε περισσότερο και έγραφε:ΔΕΝ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗ - ΤΡΟΪΚΑ - *ΧΡΕΟΣ*​Η δική μου ερώτηση: 
Θέλουμε να φύγουν η κυβέρνηση και η τρόικα; Βεβαίως, να φύγουν, κι εγώ μαζί σ' αυτή την απαίτηση. Αλλά ποιος λογικός άνθρωπος μπορεί να λέει και να το πιστεύει, "Να φύγει το χρέος"; Είναι βέβαιο ότι οι περισσότεροι από τους αγανακτισμένους δεν φταίνε άμεσα για το χρέος, αλλά τι θα πει "Να φύγει το χρέος"; Είναι σαν να μιλάνε τα παιδιά ενός χρεοκοπημένου επιχειρηματία που απαιτούν να σταματήσει εδώ και τώρα ο μπαμπάς τους να είναι χρεοκοπημένος, για να συνεχίσουν να ζουν όπως είχαν συνηθίσει. Καλές είναι οι συγκεντρώσεις στο Σύνταγμα, αλλά καμιά λύση έχουν να προτείνουν για την επόμενη μέρα της στάσης πληρωμών; Όταν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι δεν θα πάρουν τον (έστω και κουτσουρεμένο) μισθό τους και οι συνταξιούχοι δεν θα πάρουν την (κουτσουρεμένη) σύνταξή τους; Ακόμα και στη χρεοκοπημένη Αργεντινή, το δάνειο στο ΔΝΤ πληρώθηκε στο ακέραιο. Ας μας πουν σε ποιον πλανήτη διαγράφονται τα χρέη μιας χώρας επειδή το απαιτούν οι κάτοικοί της με διαδηλώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

Δεν μπόρεσα να ακούσω τις ομιλίες στο Σύνταγμα, είχε πέσει πολλή ζήτηση, αλλά θα ανέβουν να τα ακούσουμε σε ηχογράφηση. Ακούω τις ερωταπαντήσεις στο http://thepressproject.gr/ και με στεναχωρεί που (κάποιοι) λένε μισές αλήθειες. Δεν θα πείσουν ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν δυο πράγματα όταν κρύβουν τα δυσάρεστα. Αλλά δεν θα πω τίποτ' άλλο αν δεν ακούσω και τις ομιλίες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2011)

Όπως είδαμε και από το άλλο νήμα, ο Βαρουφάκης καλεί τον ΓΑΠ να κατέβει στο Σύνταγμα, αλλά να πει στους συγκεντρωμένους αυτά που ο Βαρουφάκης θα ήθελε να πει ο Παπανδρέου. Στην Ελευθεροτυπία διάβασα ένα σχόλιο για το σνομπάρισμα των συγκεντρώσεων των αγανακτισμένων, με τίτλο _Οι Λουδιστές του Facebook_ (μη μας μπερδεύετε, *Λουδίτες* τους ξέρουμε). Φαίνεται εκεί να γίνεται ένα μπέρδεμα ανάμεσα στους αγανακτισμένους και στις μεθόδους που χρησιμοποιούν για την επικοινωνία. Καλό είναι να τα βλέπουμε χώρια: υπάρχει *(α)* η τεχνολογία, που είναι καλό πράγμα και μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην ενημέρωση και σε αμεσότερη δημοκρατία (δηλ. στη διαφάνεια σε σχέση με τα πεπραγμένα των αρχών, σε ενημέρωση προς τον πολίτη αλλά και, αναδραστικά, σε ενημέρωση των αρχών για το πώς νιώθει ο πολίτης για όσα συμβαίνουν καθημερινά). Υπάρχει *(β)* ο «χυλός της αγανάκτησης» — τα πλήθη που είναι ενωμένα στα «όχι», αλλά φυσικά μπορούν να γίνουν σαράντα κόμματα κομμάτια στα «ναι», όταν θα πρέπει να προτείνουν με κάθε σοβαρότητα το τι θα ήθελαν να γίνει. Και υπάρχει και *(γ)* η φενάκη της «άμεσης δημοκρατίας», που, ας πούμε, όπως τη βλέπουμε στην πλατειακή της εφαρμογή, στερείται ένα πολύ βασικό στοιχείο της δημοκρατίας: την αντιπροσωπευτικότητα. Αυτά τα τρία ζητήματα πρέπει να τα βλέπει κανείς ξεχωριστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2011)

*Έ - λ - ε - ο - ς !!!*

Είναι γνωστό ότι ο Κουρής, ο ιδιοκτήτης του ALTER, έχει εξαπολύσει εκστρατεία επιστροφής στη δραχμή με σλόγκαν «Άσχημα περνάγαμε με τη δραχμούλα μας;» χωρίς φυσικά να εξηγεί ποια δραχμούλα έχει στο νου του.

Όπως καταλαβαίνει οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να κάνει μερικές προσθέσεις με το χέρι, η επιστροφή στη δραχμή σήμερα είναι νομοτελειακό ότι θα σημάνει τουλάχιστον πληθωρισμό. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που ακόμη και η Αλέκα Παπαρήγα απέκλεισε την άμεση επιστροφή στη δραχμή.

Δεν θα είναι η συνδεδεμένη με το υπό κατασκευή τότε ευρώ δραχμή των τελευταίων χρόνων του 20ου αιώνα και δεν είναι καν βέβαιο αν θα είναι η δραχμή με το 20%+ ετήσιο πληθωρισμό της δεκαετίας του 1980.

Είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν θα είναι ελεύθερα μετατρέψιμη σε συνάλλαγμα (δηλαδή ευρώ, δολάρια κλπ) και θα γυρίσουν οι ένδοξες εποχές όπου είχες δικαίωμα συνολικά 250 δολάρια (180 ευρώ) τον χρόνο για να βγεις στο εξωτερικό και θα επιστρέψουν τα ένδοξα επαγγέλματα του μαυραγορίτη συναλλάγματος και του τελωνοφύλακα συναλλάγματος, που θα ελέγχει τις κάλτσες στις βαλίτσες μήπως βρει τίποτε κρυμμένα χαρτονομίσματα.

Ένα άλλο νομοτελειακό επακόλουθο ειναι ότι τα χρέη προς το δημόσιο (που θα μετατραπούν βέβαια εφάπαξ σε νεοδραχμές) θα υποτιμηθούν ραγδαία καθώς η νεοδραχμή θα ξεφτιλίζεται. Έτσι, ο κάθε πονηρίδης που έχει φροντίσει να βγάλει (νόμιμα, δεν λέω...) τα ευρώ του εκτός δικαιοδοσίας του ελληνικού κράτους, θα τα επαναφέρει ως σωτήρας για να ξοφλήσει και να αγοράσει ό,τι πετάει και κολυμπάει.

Αυτά είναι προφανή· τι κάνεις όμως αν είσαι ο πολιτικός αρχηγός που ζει και ανασαίνει από την ατάκα των ειδήσεων και σε φιλοξενεί το δραχμοπροωθητικό κανάλι;

Πετάς την μπαρούφα της μη μετατρέψιμης ευρωδραχμής. Λαϊκίζεις με τον χείριστο τρόπο:

Όπως είπε ο πρόεδρος του ΛΑΟΣ, η «ευρωδραχμή» θα αποθαρρύνει την έξοδο του χρήματος από την Ελλάδα και πρόσθεσε:

«Έτσι, ο λαθρομετανάστης που θα πληρώνεται στην ευρωδραχμή, δεν θα μου βγάζει 12 δισ. έξω, δεν θα έχουν καμία αξία. Το Lidl, το Carefour που μαζεύουν κάθε Παρασκευή όλο το βιός των Ελλήνων, δεν θα μου βγάζει στο εξωτερικό, γιατί δεν θα έχει καμία αξία».​
Δεν εξηγείς στον κόσμο με τι λεφτά θα γεμίζουν τα ράφια (ξένα κι ελληνικά σούπερ μάρκετ), πώς θα προχωράνε τα αυτοκίνητα, πώς θα γιατρεύονται οι άρρωστοι και χίλια δυο πράγματα, που ως άνθρωπος της πιάτσας είναι αδύνατο να μη γνωρίζεις.

Βγάζεις όμως την υποχρέωση στον οικοδεσπότη για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο που σου έδωσε στον αέρα.

Μου θύμισε ένα ανάλογο σενάριο που είχα περιγράψει πριν ξεκινήσει καν η κρίση. Με ανταλλάξιμη δραχμή, στο 30% του τζίρου. Που είχα αναφέρει _*για πλάκα*_, μυθιστορηματικά. Παρατηρήστε άλλωστε το λαδί χρώμα εκείνου του κειμένου.

Για πλάκα. Όχι στα σοβαρά. Έλεος πια!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Έτσι, ο λαθρομετανάστης που θα πληρώνεται στην ευρωδραχμή, δεν θα μου βγάζει 12 δισ. έξω, δεν θα έχουν καμία αξία. Το Lidl, το Carefour που μαζεύουν κάθε Παρασκευή όλο το βιός των Ελλήνων, δεν θα μου βγάζει στο εξωτερικό, γιατί δεν θα έχει καμία αξία».


Δηλαδή, όχι να ελέγχονται οι εργοδότες, ώστε να μην υπάρχει ανασφάλιστη εργασία και, πέρα απ' όλα τ' άλλα, να μη χάνει το κράτος φόρους και ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, αλλά να εκμεταλλευόμαστε τους λαθρομετανάστες, όμως να μην τα κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν τα λεφτά τους, ορίστε μας. 

Και επίσης, κατά τ' άλλα, κόπτεται για το μεταναστευτικό! Σαν να λέει στους ανίδεους που τον ψηφίζουν, «ναι, σας λέω ότι δε θέλουμε άλλους λαθρομετανάστες, αλλά από την άλλη ας τους εκμεταλλευτούμε λίγο, εις βάρος σας βέβαια, αφού έτσι οι εργοδότες τους θα τα τσεπώνουν διπλά και θα κλέβουν το δημόσιο». 

Επίσης, τα χρήματα που δίνει το Lidl εδώ σε φόρους, και τις θέσεις εργασίας, να μην τα χάσουμε. 

Και τρίτον, ο ίδιος που έχει τόση περιουσία, γιατί δε δωρίζει ένα κομμάτι της, π.χ. σε οικογένειες ανέργων, ή στο κράτος, που τόσο τον κόφτει;


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2011)

Palavra said:


> [...]Και τρίτον, ο ίδιος που έχει τόση περιουσία, γιατί δε δωρίζει ένα κομμάτι της, π.χ. σε οικογένειες ανέργων, ή στο κράτος, που τόσο τον κόφτει;








Και με ήχο (και Zazcat) εδώ. :lol:


----------



## Costas (Jun 9, 2011)

Ο Μπάμπης Τάδε του δελτίου ειδήσεων του Σκάι έγραψε ένα άρθρο στην Καθημερινή όπου λέει ότι ο Κουρής τα λέει αυτά γιατί χρωστάει τα μαλλιοκέφαλά του και ελπίζει να ξοφλήσει με ευρώ εξωτερικού όταν θα έχουμε δραχμή.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι γνωστό ότι ο Κουρής, ο ιδιοκτήτης του ALTER, έχει εξαπολύσει εκστρατεία επιστροφής στη δραχμή με σλόγκαν «Άσχημα περνάγαμε με τη δραχμούλα μας;» χωρίς φυσικά να εξηγεί ποια δραχμούλα έχει στο νου του.


Προφανώς η δραχμούλα που έχει κατά νου ο κος Κουρής είναι αυτή που θα του επιτρέψει να γλιτώσει το να καταβάλει τελικά αυτά που χρωστάει.

ΥΓ Α, και ο κος Κουρής είναι όχι μόνον του Alter αλλά και του Kontra. Και του Alter είναι/ήταν κι ο Γιαννίκος (της Modern Times).


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2011)

Costas said:


> Ο Μπάμπης Τάδε του δελτίου ειδήσεων του Σκάι έγραψε ένα άρθρο στην Καθημερινή όπου λέει ότι ο Κουρής τα λέει αυτά γιατί χρωστάει τα μαλλιοκέφαλά του και ελπίζει να ξοφλήσει με ευρώ εξωτερικού όταν θα έχουμε δραχμή.


 
Τι εννοείς; Ότι δεν το κάνει ο Κουρής από ιδεολογία και οξυδέρκεια περί τα οικονομικά;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2011)

Από συζητήσεις των ημερών έχω αποκομίσει την εντύπωση ότι η επιστροφή στη δραχμή, όπως και η χρεοκοπία, είναι όντως ελπίδα για τους υπερχρεωμένους, κάθε κατηγορίας.


----------



## Costas (Jun 9, 2011)

Όπως και η ρύθμιση χρεών, γενικότερα. Να χρεωθώ δηλ. εγώ το φέσι του τάδε που αγόρασε αμαξάρα με δάνειο για να πουλάει μούρη, όταν εγώ δεν το έκανα. Κάπως έτσι σκέφτονται και οι δανειστές λαοί μας (άσχετα αν μας βάζουν αδίκως όλους τους Έλληνες στο ίδιο καλάθι), και μας φτύνουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2011)

Στους γερμανόφωνους πιστωτές μας, αυτές τις ημέρες υπάρχει απίστευτος εκνευρισμός (ανάμεσα στον κοσμάκη) με τις 4500 συντάξεις υπεραιωνόβιων που η Κατσέλη δήλωσε ότι κακώς πληρώνονται και σε τελευταία ανάλυση, άντε να είναι 20 εκ. ευρώ κλπ --και τρελαίνονται. Η επωδός είναι: «Μα δεν έχετε υπολογιστές;» «Μα είναι δυνατόν σε ευρωπαϊκή χώρα;»

Η σωστή απάντηση είναι (για μικρές χώρες): «Σιγά τα λεφτά, πιο πολλά σας έχουμε πληρώσει από πέρσι σε τόκους» και τους αφήνεις τέζα, αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι και τα μεν, και τα δε, πεταμένα λεφτά είναι...

(Για τις μεγάλες χώρες, τους εξηγείς λίγο για μίζενς και σταματάει εκεί η κουβέντα...)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2011)

Costas said:


> Ο Μπάμπης Τάδε του δελτίου ειδήσεων του Σκάι έγραψε ένα άρθρο στην Καθημερινή όπου λέει ότι ο Κουρής τα λέει αυτά γιατί χρωστάει τα μαλλιοκέφαλά του και ελπίζει να ξοφλήσει με ευρώ εξωτερικού όταν θα έχουμε δραχμή.


 Ο Κουρής του έκανε μήνυση. Βρε, όσες μηνύσεις κι αν κάνει, εμείς θα ξέρουμε ότι γι' αυτό έχει ξεκινήσει την εκστρατεία επιστροφής στη "δραχμούλα μας".


----------



## Costas (Jun 11, 2011)

Άσχετο, μα όχι και τόσο: ΝΑΤΟφαγωμάρες. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2011)

Εγώ, από τα σημερινά που διάβασα, θα κοτσάρω εδώ το σημερινό του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου στα Νέα, αλλά θα γράψω άλλη ώρα γιατί το έβαλα.

Ξυπνάει λοιπόν μια μέρα ο αγάς, βλέπει πως τα σακιά έχουν αδειάσει, φωνάζει τον φοροεισπράκτορα και του λέει να πάει να μαζέψει φόρους. Όταν ο περί ου λόγος επιστρέφει από την πρώτη επιδρομή και τον ρωτάει πώς αντέδρασαν οι υπήκοοι, εκείνος του απαντάει: «Βαρυγκωμούν, αγά μου».

«Τότε βάλε κι άλλους φόρους», διατάζει ο αγάς. Κι όταν ο φοροεισπράκτορας επιστρέφει μετά τη δεύτερη επιδρομή και τον ρωτάει τι είπαν και τι έκαναν κι εκείνος του απαντάει «φωνάζουν, αγά μου», τον προστάζει να πάει να μαζέψει κι άλλους φόρους.

Μετά την τρίτη επιδρομή ο φοροεισπράκτορας, που επιστρέφει ξαναμμένος με το πρόσωπο του γεμάτο μώλωπες, του λέει: «Έχουν αγανακτήσει, αγά μου, κόντεψαν να με σπάσουν στο ξύλο, αλλά τα κατάφερα».

Τότε ο αγάς, αφού μετράει τα γρόσια και καταλήγει πως δεν του φτάνουν, επαναλαμβάνει για τέταρτη φορά την εντολή: «Άσ' τους να γαβγίζουν. Πήγαινε να μαζέψεις κι άλλους φόρους». Τώρα όμως ο φοροεισπράκτορας επιστρέφει σκεπτικός. Κι όταν το αφεντικό του τον ρωτάει τι συνέβη, εκείνος του απαντάει: «Γελάνε, αγά μου! Γελάνε στη μούρη μου! Γελάνε με σένα!». Και τον αγά τον πιάνει πανικός. Και προστάζει τον φοροεισπράκτορα να πάει και να τους επιστρέψει τα χρήματα που τους πήρε.
Διότι ο αγάς, αν και οθωμανός και ουδόλως δημοκρατικός, γνώριζε πολύ καλά πως η εξουσία μπορεί να αντέξει και τον θυμό και την αγανάκτηση. Εκείνο που δεν μπορεί να αντέξει είναι η γελοιοποίηση.

Μια κυβέρνηση δικαιούται να κάνει λάθη, όπως όλοι κάνουν λάθη, όμως μια κυβέρνηση δεν δικαιούται να χάσει τη σοβαρότητά της. Και όταν συνεδριάζει μια κυβέρνηση για μέρες και ατελείωτες ώρες για να διαπιστώσεις στο τέλος πως όλες αυτές τις ώρες το μόνο που έκαναν τα μέλη της ήταν να αθροίζουν δισεκατομμύρια φόρων, τότε το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να την ανακαλέσεις στην τάξη της σοβαρότητας που έχει χάσει.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εγώ, από τα σημερινά που διάβασα, θα κοτσάρω εδώ το σημερινό του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου στα Νέα, αλλά θα γράψω άλλη ώρα γιατί το έβαλα.
> 
> [...]Και όταν συνεδριάζει μια κυβέρνηση για μέρες και ατελείωτες ώρες για να διαπιστώσεις στο τέλος πως όλες αυτές τις ώρες το μόνο που έκαναν τα μέλη της ήταν να αθροίζουν δισεκατομμύρια φόρων, τότε το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να την ανακαλέσεις στην τάξη της σοβαρότητας που έχει χάσει.​



Ενώ αν άθροιζαν μόνο δισεκατομμύρια δαπανών αδιαφορώντας πού θα τα βρουν για να τα μοιράσουν, αν σπαζοκεφάλιαζαν μέχρι να ανακαλύψουν τίποτε καλά μαγικά και αν μας ξάφνιαζαν ευχάριστα με καμιά καλή ατάκα ή έστω με κανά χαβαλέ για τα δελτία, θα ήταν ώριμοι και σοβαροί statesmen και stateswomen...

Η άρνηση ευφυών πνευματικών ανθρώπων να ασχοληθούν με απλή αριθμητική και οι συνέπειες αυτής της άρνησης, που άρχισε εδώ και δεκαετίες και συνεχίζει προς το καταστροφικό αποκορύφωμά της, απλώς εντυπωσιάζουν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2011)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη που δεν ξεκαθάρισα τις προθέσεις μου εκείνη την ώρα. Δεν αντέγραψα το κείμενο του Θεοδωρόπουλου για να του ασκήσω κριτική, αλλά για να κάνω τη διαπίστωση ότι ακόμα και φίλοι της κυβέρνησης ή φιλικά προσκείμενοι αρθρογράφοι δεν μπορούν πια να συγκρατήσουν την οργή τους για τις διάφορες αδεξιότητές της. Νομίζω ότι αυτή τη φορά και τις συμβουλές κάποιου καλού επικοινωνιολόγου χρειαζόταν η κυβέρνηση και, ακόμα πιο ουσιαστικό, κάποια καλή παρέα σ' αυτά τα μέτρα. Δεν μπορείς να ανακοινώνεις φόρους με παρηγοριά-αντίβαρο το ότι θα πάρεις τα δανεικά για να πληρώσεις μισθούς και συντάξεις. Η εικόνα που δημιουργείται είναι λάθος: τα παίρνουμε απ’ όποιον βρίσκουμε πρόχειρο για να μην κατεβάσει ρολά το σπάταλο κράτος. Πού είναι η γερή παρέα μέτρων που λένε ότι έτσι μειώνονται οι σπατάλες, έτσι μειώνεται η φοροδιαφυγή, έτσι θα συγκινήσουμε δέκα επενδυτές; Αν ούτε μέτρα δεν μπορούν να πάρουν ούτε επικοινωνιακή πολιτική δεν ξέρουν να ασκήσουν, δεν μένει παρά να ευχηθούμε να έχουν κάποιον άσο στο μανίκι που θα τον βγάλουν αυτές τις μέρες. Αλλιώς, θα με έχει τρομάξει πολύ η βλακεία τους. Και οι αντιδράσεις που θα προκληθούν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2011)

Κάθε φορά που ακούω τη λέξη "φοροδιαφυγή", μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι. Όχι μόνο επειδή μικροί και μεγάλοι φοροφυγάδες εξακολουθούν να κάνουν ανερυθρίαστα και χωρίς κανέναν φόβο αυτό που έκαναν πάντα, αλλά επειδή ο καθένας μας ξέρει συναδέλφους που βγάζουν πολλά λεφτά από πελάτες εξωτερικού και δεν δηλώνουν ούτε μία δεκάρα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι και αυτοί οι συνάδελφοι, μαζί με χιλιάδες άλλους μικρούς και μεγάλους φοροφυγάδες, ενώνουν τη φωνή τους με τους μισθωτούς και τους συνταξιούχους εναντίον αυτής της άθλιας κυβέρνησης που δεν ξέρει να κάνει το σωστό. Τόση, μα τόση υποκρισία... Τι κρίμα να μην υπάρχει κάποιο είδος Θείας Δίκης που να μοιράσει στον καθένα μας την ποινή που του αναλογεί για τη συμβολή του σ' αυτό το χάλι που φτάσαμε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2011)

Καλημέρα,

Από την άλλη, θα μπορούσε κανείς να πιστέψει ότι αυτές οι φωνές οφείλονται στο ότι η κρίση χτυπάει την πόρτα και σε όσους μέχρι τώρα δεν την είχαν αισθανθεί εξίσου έντονα. Εντάξει, ο Τ.Θ. δεν είναι οικονομολόγος, αλλά ως χειριστής της γλώσσας θα έπρεπε να καταλαβαίνει π.χ. ότι δεν είναι «κεφαλικός» ένας ποσοστιαίος φόρος, αλλά είναι, στην πραγματικότητα, αναλογική αύξηση φορολογικών συντελεστών για όλους.

Φυσικά, έχουν δίκιο όσοι λένε ότι «έτσι ξαναπληρώνουν οι τίμιοι φορολογούμενοι». Το θέμα είναι πώς θα πιάσεις τους «μη τίμιους». Τι κάνουν τα λεφτά τους οι μη τίμιοι; Σπίτια, πισίνες, κότερα κλπ. Δεν βάζει κι εκεί έξτρα φόρους; Δεν έβαλε τα κριτήρια διαβίωσης; Τι να κάνει; Να βάλει έναν εφοριακό έξω από κάθε σπίτι;

Υπάρχει φυσικά και η άποψη «να μικρύνει το κράτος». Πώς όμως θα γίνει αυτό; Κλείνοντας π.χ. εντελώς το Υπουργείο Δείνα; Κλείνοντας π.χ. τους οργανισμούς από αυτόν εδώ τον κατάλογο; Και πώς; Αύριο;

Προφανώς δεν γίνονται όλα σωστά. Αυτή την εποχή γράφεται στην Ελλάδα και με αφορμή την Ελλάδα οικονομική και πολιτική ιστορία. Κανείς δεν γνωρίζει στην πραγματικότητα τι πρέπει να γίνει ακριβώς, με ποιον τρόπο και με ποιους ρυθμούς. Οι μέχρι τώρα υπάρχουσες θεωρίες και λύσεις εφαρμόζονταν με μία απλή προϋπόθεση: Σηκώνεις φράχτη γύρω από την άρρωστη εθνική οικονομία. Αυτή η απλή προϋπόθεση εδώ δεν υπάρχει.

Προς το παρόν λοιπόν, μας δίνουν συντηρητική αγωγή. Μαζεύουν από την αγορά την πλασματική ρευστότητα που προερχόταν από τον ανέφικτο πια εξωτερικό δανεισμό μας. Αντί να σηκώσουν φράχτη γύρω μας, δημιουργούν ένα προστατευτικό δίχτυ με νέα δάνεια --ένα δίχτυ όμως που μπορεί να μας πνίξει αν δεν φροντίσουμε να κάνουμε κάτι: Το μοναδικό εφικτό: να μικρύνουμε στο πραγματικό μας μέγεθος.

Αν φύγουν λοιπόν 36 δις από την αγορά σε πέντε χρόνια, αυτό σημαίνει απώλεια 3000 ευρώ κατά κεφαλή για τα 12 εκατ. που ζούμε εδώ. 3000 «εισερχόμενων» ευρώ. Όχι ανακυκλούμενων μεταξύ μας. Ευρώ σαν αυτά από εισαγωγές, τουρισμό, διεθνές εμπόριο. Αυτό που έλεγαν παλιά «σκληρό συνάλλαγμα».

Σιγά μην μπορεί να φέρει το κάθε κεφάλι στην Ελλαδίτσα τρία τέτοια χιλιάρικα έξτρα.

Αυτό είναι λοιπον το φαρμακωμένο χάπι. Πώς είναι δυνατόν οποιοσδήποτε επικοινωνιολόγος να το χρυσώσει, ιδιαίτερα όταν από παντού ακούγονται άλλες απόψεις που διατείνονται ότι προσφέρουν τις καλύτερες λύσεις;

Ακούγεται, ας πούμε, η άποψη που λέει να αποχωρήσεις από όλους τους ευρωπαϊκούς θεσμούς και να κρατικοποιήσεις προσωρινά τις τράπεζες (και την υπόλοιπη ιδιωτική περιουσία, φυσικά --γιατί να σταθείς μόνο στην κινητή). Με άλλα λόγια, να πάρεις τα 200 δις καταθέσεις που υπάρχουν στις τράπεζες, να πληρώσεις, να αποταμιεύσεις και κάτι στο εξωτερικό (για να συνεχίσεις να έχεις συνάλλαγμα να αγοράζεις πετρέλαια, φάρμακα --και όπλα με μίζενς) και να μοιράσεις τυπωμένο χαρτί στο εσωτερικό για να πληρώνει ο κόσμος τις βρούβες και τις λαχανίδες. Να πάρεις το 1 τρις ιδιωτικής ακίνητης περιουσίας και να το αξιοποιήσεις νοικιάζοντάς το π.χ. στους μέχρι τώρα ιδιοκτήτες.

Ας πούμε, η άποψη από την αντίθετη πλευρά, που λέει να μειώσεις τους φόρους χωρίς να λέει πώς, πέρα από το μυστηριώδες «περικοπή του σπάταλου κράτους»; Μα αν δεν έχουν πελάτη το σπάταλο κράτος και τους υπαλλήλους του οι περισσότερες ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις, πώς θα ζήσουν; Πουλώντας ακριβότερα στους ιδιωτικούς υπαλλήλους που θα απομείνουν για πελάτες;

Ο μοναδικός (στο περίπου) δρόμος που έχουμε είναι: οικονομία και δουλειά. Και καμιά προσευχή και μερικές γάτες. Άσπρες γάτες, μαύρες γάτες, να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Γάτες, όχι γατάκια. Και εδώ, σηκώνει μπόλικη κριτική. Αφού έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει όμως πού και πώς θα πάμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο μοναδικός (στο περίπου) δρόμος που έχουμε είναι: οικονομία και δουλειά.


Θα έλεγα ότι αυτός ο μοναδικός δρόμος πρέπει να είναι πρώτα απ' όλα στρωμένος με ομοψυχία. Κάτι που έχει αποδειχθεί ιστορικά ότι δεν υπάρχει στο DNA του Έλληνα. Δεν χρειάζεται να σας το πω εγώ, οι γνώστες της ιστορίας είναι άλλοι εδώ στο φόρουμ, αλλά από τις φτωχές μου γνώσεις ιστορίας, ακόμα και τη στιγμή που οι εχθροί ήταν έξω από την πόρτα, οι Έλληνες πάντα δήλωναν ότι δεν δίνουν συναίνεση στην αντίπαλη φατρία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2011)

Ποιος μαζεύει το ελληνικό χρέος; Αυτό που ξεφορτώνονται συστηματικά όλοι οι ιδιώτες (όπως και η δική μας Εθνική Τράπεζα) ενώ γίνεται έντονη συζήτηση και μπαίνουν όροι από τους Γερμανούς για συμμετοχή ιδιωτών. Και ποιος μαζεύει τα αντίστοιχα ιρλανδικά, πορτογαλικά κλπ χαρτιά;

Προφανώς, τελικά, η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα.

Και τι θα τα κάνει τα κουρελόχαρτα που θα έχει συγκεντρώσει σε τρία, πέντε, δέκα χρόνια και οι πάντες θα γνωρίζουν ότι είναι αδύνατη η ολική εξόφλησή τους; Θα τα αναδιαρθρώσει, θα τα διαγράψει, θα τα αντικαταστήσει με 100ετή ομόλογα Μπρέιντι; Θα μας κλείσει στα σύνορά μας και θα εφαρμόσει δικτατορία του κεφαλαίου στην Ελλάδα;

Ό,τι και να τα κάνει, θα χρειαστεί πολιτική απόφαση. Ολόκληρης της ΕΕ. Που θα πρέπει να περάσει από (τουλάχιστον) 28 κοινοβούλια, καθώς και η Κροατία έρχεται να προστεθεί από του χρόνου στην παρέα. Να εγκριθεί, άμεσα ή έμμεσα από 28 λαούς.

Και θα είναι δύσκολο να συμφωνήσουν οι λαοί, μεγάλο ποσοστό των οποίων διαφωνεί και τώρα, αν εμείς συνεχίζουμε (σαν λαός, μακροσκοπικά) να συμπεριφερόμαστε με έναν τρόπο που τους είναι ακατανόητος. Ακατανόητος κυρίως επειδή κάποιοι δικοί τους πολιτικοί θα εστιάζουν σε χτυπητές ιδιαιτερότητές μας και επειδή κάποιοι δικοί μας πολιτικοί θα αρνούνται να φέρουν στη χώρα τις στοιχειώδεις λειτουργικές προδιαγραφές ενός κράτους που, ακόμη κι έτσι, ακόμη και σήμερα, είναι στα 30 πιο πλούσια του κόσμου.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2011)

Με προβληματίζει η εμπιστοσύνη που δείχνει πολύ κόσμος στις καλές προθέσεις της κυβέρνησης. Ειλικρινά απορώ όταν διαβάζω για "αδεξιότητες" και "βλακείες". 
Όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο περισσότερο πειστικό βρίσκω αυτό: _Ο ΓΑΠ είναι «ανίκανος ή εκτελεί προδιαγεγραμμένο σχέδιο»; Δυστυχώς το δεύτερο, απαντά ο Ε. Μπιτσάκης._


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποιος μαζεύει το ελληνικό χρέος; Αυτό που ξεφορτώνονται συστηματικά όλοι οι ιδιώτες (όπως και η δική μας Εθνική Τράπεζα) ενώ γίνεται έντονη συζήτηση και μπαίνουν όροι από τους Γερμανούς για συμμετοχή ιδιωτών. Και ποιος μαζεύει τα αντίστοιχα ιρλανδικά, πορτογαλικά κλπ χαρτιά;
> 
> Προφανώς, τελικά, η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα.
> 
> Και τι θα τα κάνει τα κουρελόχαρτα που θα έχει συγκεντρώσει σε τρία, πέντε, δέκα χρόνια και οι πάντες θα γνωρίζουν ότι είναι αδύνατη η ολική εξόφλησή τους; Θα τα αναδιαρθρώσει, θα τα διαγράψει, θα τα αντικαταστήσει με 100ετή ομόλογα Μπρέιντι; Θα μας κλείσει στα σύνορά μας και θα εφαρμόσει δικτατορία του κεφαλαίου στην Ελλάδα;



Ίσως σου απαντάει αυτό:
_Το αποτέλεσμα όλων των μέτρων που λαμβάνονται για να αντιμετωπίσουν συμπτωματικά την κρίση χρέους, είναι διπλά αρνητικό:* ιδιωτικό χρέος μετατρέπεται σε δημόσιο και δημόσιο προς ιδιώτες σε δημόσιο προς κράτη/ΕΕ, γεγονός που ανακουφίζει τους ιδιώτες πιστωτές, φέρνει όμως σε πολύ δυσκολότερη διαπραγματευτική θέση τα ευρωπαϊκά κράτη.* Οι όροι ασφυκτικής λιτότητας που συνοδεύουν τα μέτρα συρρικνώνουν τις ευρωπαϊκές περιφερειακές οικονομίες, μειώνοντας την παραγωγή πραγματικού πλούτου και καθιστώντας δυσχερέστερη την αποπληρωμή του χρέους! Τα φάρμακα απαλύνουν τα συμπτώματα της ασθένειας, επιδεινώνοντας την αιτία της. Δεν βγαίνει η ιστορία, δήλωσε προχτές ο Σόρος, ζητώντας πανευρωπαϊκές επενδύσεις στην περιφέρεια.
[…]
Σε άρθρο του στα «Επίκαιρα» (27.1.10) , ο Καθηγητής Βεργόπουλος επισημαίνει, όπως και άλλοι (Στίγκλιτζ, Γκαλμπρέιθ, Κρούγκμαν, Ζοσπέν κλπ.) την έκδηλη αντίφαση μεταξύ επιδίωξης πληρωμής του χρέους και γενικευμένης λιτότητας που τη δυσκολεύει. Διατυπώνει την υπόθεση ότι μια τέτοια πολιτική δεν είναι απλώς ανορθολογική, αλλά εγγράφεται σε μια νέα «οικονομία της αρπαγής». *Οι πιστωτές δηλαδή δεν αποβλέπουν πλέον στη διατήρηση εμπορικών πλεονασμάτων ή την πλήρη αποπληρωμή των δανείων, αλλά στη εξαγορά των εμπράγματων εγγυήσεων των δανείων αντί πινακίου φακής «σε συνθήκες εθνικής καταστροφής»*. «Αυτό δεν ονομάζεται “πολιτική οικονομία” αλλά “οικονομία της λεηλασίας και της αρπαγής”._


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Με προβληματίζει η εμπιστοσύνη που δείχνει πολύ κόσμος στις καλές προθέσεις της κυβέρνησης. Ειλικρινά απορώ όταν διαβάζω για "αδεξιότητες" και "βλακείες".
> Όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο περισσότερο πειστικό βρίσκω αυτό: _Ο ΓΑΠ είναι «ανίκανος ή εκτελεί προδιαγεγραμμένο σχέδιο»; Δυστυχώς το δεύτερο, απαντά ο Ε. Μπιτσάκης._


Πολύ καλό αυτό που γράφει ο κ. Μπιτσάκης:
Στη χώρα μας λιμνάζουν στις τράπεζες περίπου 300 δισ. ευρώ σε μικροκαταθέσεις. Θα μπορούσε, λοιπόν, η κυβέρνηση να εκδώσει ομόλογα με επιτόκιο, ας πούμε 3 ή 3,5%. Οι μικροκαταθέτες θα αγόραζαν ομόλογα, από τα οποία θα είχαν εισόδημα πολύ ανώτερο από το 1-2% που δίνουν οι καθεδρικοί του τζόγου. Το κράτος θα δανειζόταν με 3 ή 3%, αντί για 6 ή 7%, το χρήμα θα έμενε στον τόπο και η χώρα δεν θα έχανε μέρος της εθνικής ανεξαρτησίας της,
​ Δηλαδή, οι ιδιώτες μικροκαταθέτες (και μεγαλοκαταθέτες) θα δανείζουν το αδηφάγο Δημόσιο για να εξακολουθήσει να λειτουργεί όπως λειτουργεί. Καταπληκτική λύση, πώς δεν την έχει σκεφτεί κανένας άλλος;


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Χαίρομαι που ο φιλόσοφος Μπιτσάκης και ο νομικός Μπέης έχουν βρει τις λύσεις στα οικονομικά προβλήματα, αλλά οι οικονομολόγοι των κυβερνήσεων των PIGS είναι όλοι πουλημένοι στο σύστημα και τις αναζητούν μέσω άλλων μηχανισμών, αντί να στεγνώσουν τις τράπεζες από ρευστό και να κυνηγάνε τις οφσόρ σε ηρωικές στιγμές του έθνους. (Αυτό με τις οφσόρ και τους φορολογικούς παραδείσους θα πρέπει να γίνει κάποια μέρα, αλλά μόνο σαν συντονισμένη προσπάθεια μπορεί να πετύχει, αλλιώς θα είναι γελοίος δονκιχωτισμός — δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει καν νομικό έρεισμα.)

Δόκτορα, το χάπι θέλει καλό έκδοχο, αυτό λέω, γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα το πάρει ο ασθενής για να γίνει καλά. Αυτή η αρχή πρέπει να τηρείται προτού καν ανακαλύψουμε αν είναι σωστό το φάρμακο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Δεν βγαίνει η ιστορία, δήλωσε προχτές ο Σόρος, ζητώντας πανευρωπαϊκές επενδύσεις στην περιφέρεια.


Απαραιτήτως. Δεν βγαίνει αλλιώς. Αλλά πρέπει να πείσεις ότι δεν θα πάνε στράφι. Σήμερα δεν πείθουμε. Το πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2011 θα μείνει στην ιστορία ως η περίοδος της μεγαλύτερης αποχαύνωσης στο μέσο της μεγαλύτερης κρίσης. Η ιατρική επιστήμη θα πρέπει να έχει όνομα για το σύνδρομο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2011)

Φυσικά, πριν αρχίσουμε να λέμε ότι για όλα φταίνε οι φοροφυγάδες, ας σκεφτούμε κάτι πολύ λογικό: ότι όσο ανεβαίνει η φορολογία, τόσο αναγκάζονται και οι "τίμιοι" να κλέψουν, γιατί δεν βγαίνουν αλλιώς. Δεν ξέρω σε ποιό ποσοστό αρχίζει η κλεψιά να μεγαλώνει τόσο πολύ, αλλά σίγουρα το ξέρουν όσοι αποφασίζουν για φόρους. 

Τώρα, πίσω στο θέμα μας. Η εντύπωση που έχω από εδώ είναι ότι τον περασμένο χρόνο κάναμε ό,τι κάνουμε πάντα σαν λαός/ κυβέρνηση κλπ. Πήραμε μια ανάσα με τα δάνεια και ανακοινώθηκαν αναδιαρθρώσεις κλπ που έπληξαν κυρίως αυτούς που πλήγονται πάντα, αλλά δεν έγινε καμιά ουσιώδης προσπάθεια για λύση, έστω και προσωρινή. Δείχνει δηλαδή το κράτος την ίδια ανευθυνότητα που δείχνουν οι αφερέγγυοι ιδιώτες. 


Οι πολιτικοί ασχολήθηκαν κυρίως με το να κατηγορούν το ΔΝΤ (κανονικά την ΕΚΤ έπρεπε να κατηγορούν)
Οι τράπεζες βρήκαν χρόνο να ξεφορτωθούν ένα μέρος του προβλήματος (δεν έχουν το ίδιο ποσοστό χρέους μας με πέρσι)
Οι ιδιώτες βγάλανε τις βαλίτσες με τα ευρώ σε όποια χώρα είχαν πρόσβαση ο καθένας (και μη μου πείτε ότι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση, όταν την περίοδο 1997-1998 είχαμε ρεκόρ Ελλήνων φοιτητών στο εξωτερικό, παιδιά του λαού, όχι της ελίτ, ε, όλοι αυτοί κάπου άφησαν έναν φοιτητικό λογαριασμό και τον θυμήθηκαν τώρα) 
και η κυβέρνηση ίσως περίμενε τον από μηχανής Θεό, ίσως νόμιζαν ότι θα μείνει η κατάσταση στην πρώτη φάση και μετά θα μας σώσουν οι Ευρωπαίοι, οι Κινέζοι, οι Αμερικανοί, οι Αρειανοί, ποιός ξέρει, και το μόνο που φαίνεται να κινείται είναι οι μιζογόνες κρατικές συναλλαγές (αγοραπωλησίες κλπ.).
Που σημαίνει ότι είτε δεν έχει αντιληφθεί κανένας στην κυβέρνηση τι συμβαίνει, το οποίο με ανησυχεί πολύ, είτε έχουν αντιληφθεί και κοιτάνε να ταχτοποιηθούν όπως μπορούν, πριν βουλιάξει τελείως το καράβι, το οποίο με ανησυχεί ακόμα περισσότερο.
Το πιο πιθανό είναι να αγνόησαν (εθελοτυφλώντας) το ότι υπάρχει παγκόσμια ύφεση και πανευρωπαίκή οικονομική κρίση, δεν πρόκειται να έρθει κανένας να επενδύσει στην Ελλάδα γιατί κανένας δεν επενδύει, δεν πρόκειται κανένας να αγοράσει σε καλή τιμή τίποτα, η ΕΕ έχει να συμμαζέψει πεντέξι χώρες, όχι μόνο εμάς κλπ κλπ αυτή τη διεθνή διάσταση του προβλήματος την ξεχνάμε.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Πολύ καλό αυτό που γράφει ο κ. Μπιτσάκης:
> Δηλαδή, οι ιδιώτες μικροκαταθέτες (και μεγαλοκαταθέτες) θα δανείζουν το αδηφάγο Δημόσιο για να εξακολουθήσει να λειτουργεί όπως λειτουργεί. Καταπληκτική λύση, πώς δεν την έχει σκεφτεί κανένας άλλος;


Μπα, δεν είναι δικό του, ο εσωτερικός δανεισμός αντί του εξωτερικού, έχει προταθεί και από οικονομολόγους. Προϋπόθεση για να δουλέψει αυτό είναι να πάψει να "λειτουργεί όπως λειτουργεί", όχι μόνο το Δημόσιο αλλά και άλλοι τομείς της οικονομίας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2011)

Άντε, για να φαιδρύνουμε λίγο το κλίμα (αν επιτρέπεται). Είχα καιρό να γελάσω τόσο πολύ με τον Διόδωρο:

Τον Ιούνιο του 2012 η Επαναστατική Κυβέρνηση του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη θα βρίσκεται 11 μήνες στην εξουσία. Η «Σπίθα» είχε πάρει ποσοστό 25% στις έκτακτες εκλογές του Ιουλίου 2010, που προκηρύχθηκαν επειδή η Ελλάδα δεν πήρε τελικά από την τρόικα την 5η δόση του δανείου των 110 δισεκατομμυρίων. Στη Σύνοδο Κορυφής του Ιουνίου, το Μεσοπρόθεσμο Πρόγραμμα είχε καταψηφιστεί, τα μέτρα για το 2011 είχαν απορριφθεί, η Μέρκελ επέμενε να υπάρξει «διολίσθηση» των ομολόγων, ο Τρισέ να μην υπάρξει «πιστωτικό επεισόδιο», ο Σαρκοζί απαιτούσε «ήπια αναδιάρθρωση» στο μπόι του περίπου, ο Μπερλουσκόνι προτιμούσε το κούρεμα και βάψιμο κορακί του χρέους, ο Μπαρόζο ήταν αναφανδόν υπέρ της «επιλεκτικής χρεοκοπίας», ο Ρομπάι υπέρ της «αναδιαμόρφωσης», ο Γιούνκερ δεν συμφωνούσε με τους προηγούμενους και επέσειε τις απειλητικές επιστολές που είχε λάβει από Έλληνες, ο Ρεν επέμενε ότι δεν υπήρχε διαφορά ανάμεσα στις προτάσεις και υπήρχε βάση για απόφαση, οι Πολωνοί φώναζαν «διώξτε τους σχισματικούς Έλληνες από την Ευρώπη να ησυχάσουμε», οι Φινλανδοί ήθελαν να υποθηκευθεί η Ιλιάδα, οι Ισπανοί ζητούσαν εμβόλιο για να μη μεταδοθεί η επιδημία, οι Ιρλανδοί δεν εκπροσωπήθηκαν γιατί είχαν αποφασίσει να μεταναστεύσουν και οι εναπομείναντες στις Η ΠΑ, οι Σλοβάκοι επέμεναν πως είναι καιρός να ενωθούν Έλληνες και Τσέχοι σε ενιαίο κράτος, οι Κύπριοι μας έδωσαν 12 ψήφους νομίζοντας ότι πρόκειται για τη Γιουροβίζιον — τελικά απόφαση δεν υπήρξε, τα δισεκατομμύρια δεν δόθηκαν εγκαίρως, η χώρα κήρυξε στάση πληρωμών, η κυβέρνηση παραιτήθηκε, προκηρύχθηκαν εκλογές για την Κυριακή 31 Ιουλίου.

Η «Σπίθα» του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη έλαβε, όπως είπαμε, 25%. Η «Στάχτη» του Λάκη Λαζόπουλου 22%, τα «Αποκαΐδια» του Απόστολου Γκλέτσου 20%, το «Αδελφάτο» των αδελφών Ψωμιάδη 18%, το ΚΚΕ 17% που το είχε καημό από το 1980, ο Συνασπισμός 12%, η Νέα Δημοκρατία 10% — τα υπόλοιπα, διάφορα άλλα κόμματα. Όπως σε όλες τις ώριμες δημοκρατίες, η συμμετοχή στις εκλογές ήταν 20%.

Το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν συμμετείχε στις εκλογές γιατί δεν είχαν τελειώσει οι συζητήσεις στο Εθνικό Συμβούλιο για το αν θα σουβλίσουν, θα παλουκώσουν ή θα γδάρουν ζωντανό τον Γιώργο Παπακωνσταντίνου. Για τον Γιώργο Παπανδρέου τα πράγματα ήσαν ευκολότερα: με διαδικασίες open.gov αποφασίστηκε να παραδοθεί για σοσιαλιστική αναμόρφωση στον Γιώργο Παναγιωτακόπουλο, σε συνεργασία με το προεδρείο της ΓΕΝΟΠ-ΔΕΗ. Έκτοτε η τύχη του αγνοείται.​
Συνεχίζεται εκεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Προϋπόθεση για να δουλέψει αυτό είναι να πάψει να "λειτουργεί όπως λειτουργεί", όχι μόνο το Δημόσιο αλλά και άλλοι τομείς της οικονομίας.


Μα αν πάψει το Δημόσιο να λειτουργεί όπως λειτουργεί, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έχουμε καταπολεμήσει τη φοροδιαφυγή και τη διαφθορά και θα έχει αρχίσει σοβαρή ανάπτυξη στην Ελλάδα. Αυτό κι αν είναι όνειρο!


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα, βλέπω ότι σε απασχολεί πολύ η φοροδιαφυγή και η διαφθορά, όμως νομίζω ότι όπως είναι η κατάσταση τώρα αυτά δεν είναι τα σημαντικότερα προβλήματα. Κι αν ακόμα αύριο δια μαγείας εξαφανιστεί η φοροδιαφυγή και το δημόσιο περιοριστεί κλπκλπ και πάλι δεν θα ξεχρεώσουμε. Το μόνο που θα συμβεί θα είναι ότι θα περιοριστεί λίγο (ίσως πολύ λίγο) η αύξηση του χρέους. Ανάπτυξη δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει για τους λόγους που ανέφερα πιο πάνω. Υπάρχει διεθνής οικονομική ύφεση και πανευρωπαϊκή κρίση, οπότε οι επενδύσεις είναι απίθανο να συμβούν, τη στιγμή που όλος ο κόσμος συμμαζεύεται, μαζί κι οι ξένοι επενδυτές. 

Οι κουβέντες περί φοροδιαφυγής κλπ είχαν κάποιο νόημα στην αρχή της κρίσης, τώρα όπως αναφέρω, η αύξηση της φορολογίας οδηγεί πλέον στη φοροδιαφυγή και το πρόβλημα δεν λύνεται. Θα μου πεις βέβαια τι άλλο μας μένει να κάνουμε; Τίποτα, αλλά να ξέρουμε ότι δεν θα μας σώσει αυτό. 

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το βλέπουμε πολύ στενά το πρόβλημα και πολύ ελληνοκεντρικά, ενώ δεν είναι. Οι χώρες που δεν παράγουν τίποτα (τα 3/4 της ΕΕ) θα δυσκολευτούν πολύ να βγουν από το αδιέξοδο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2011)

Αυτή είναι η ευκαιρία να φτιάξουμε και τη διαφθορά (και τη φοροδιαφυγή μέσω διαφθοράς των εφοριακών). Εσύ τα έχεις πει, SBE: όταν δεν μπορεί να ισχύει το «πάρτε όλοι», τότε αυτοί που θα τα παίρνουν (κοινώς «πιάνουν») θα γίνουν δαχτυλοδειχτούμενοι και θα τους αποβάλουν οι ίδιοι οι συνάδελφοί τους. Όταν η χώρα δεν θα μπορεί να είναι το «Όλοι τα φάγαμε» που είπε ο Πάγκαλος (και παρακαλώ να εννοηθεί έτσι που το είπε ο Πάγκαλος και όχι όπως θέλουν οι υπόλοιποι να το εννοούν), αυτοί που δεν θα (μπορούν πια να) τρώνε θα θέλουν (κι αυτοί) να γίνουν όλοι τίμιοι και τα πάντα να λειτουργούν αξιοκρατικά.

Πέρα από τη διαφθορά, η Ελλάδα είναι κι ένας κυκεώνας αντιπαραγωγικών διαδικασιών. Ευκαιρία να τις κοιτάξουμε κι αυτές, για να δείξουμε ότι κάτι κάνουμε. Είτε είναι για να προσελκύσουμε επενδύσεις (σήμερα, αύριο, σε δέκα τέρμινα) είτε για να πείσουμε τους ξένους ότι αξίζουμε τα δανεικά τους, για να αναστρέψουμε την αρνητική εικόνα που μας φιλοτέχνησαν κάποιοι, συχνά κι εμείς οι ίδιοι. Έστω για να νιώσουμε οι ίδιοι καλύτερα, να φτιάξει η ψυχολογία μας, να δείξουμε ότι δεν μας θέλγει ο πάτος.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 12, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Με προβληματίζει η εμπιστοσύνη που δείχνει πολύ κόσμος στις καλές προθέσεις της κυβέρνησης. Ειλικρινά απορώ όταν διαβάζω για "αδεξιότητες" και "βλακείες".
> Όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο περισσότερο πειστικό βρίσκω αυτό: _Ο ΓΑΠ είναι «ανίκανος ή εκτελεί προδιαγεγραμμένο σχέδιο»; Δυστυχώς το δεύτερο, απαντά ο Ε. Μπιτσάκης._


 
Προσφέρει κάτι στο δημόσιο διάλογο η ρητορική για προδότες, πουλημένους, εχθρούς της πατρίδας, μίσθαρνα όργανα, Γουδιά κλπ; (Αυτό δεν απευθύνεται σε σένα, Έλσα, αλλά εν μέρει στον Μπιτσάκη και σε ανάλογες απόψεις.) Ανατριχιάζω όταν ακούω τέτοια πράγματα.

Η κριτική των πράξεων της κυβέρνησης μετά από τόσους μήνες θητείας προσφέρει ήδη αρκετά επιχειρήματα για τις ικανότητες του Πασόκ και του Παπανδρέου σ' αυτές τις δύσκολες στιγμές. Για να πω το ελάχιστο, είναι δυνατόν να χρειάζεσαι επειγόντως να εισπράξεις φόρους, και να δίνεις παράταση μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου για την ηλεκτρονική υποβολή δηλώσεων εισοδήματος από ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες;


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 12, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, οι ιδιώτες μικροκαταθέτες (και μεγαλοκαταθέτες) θα δανείζουν το αδηφάγο Δημόσιο για να εξακολουθήσει να λειτουργεί όπως λειτουργεί. Καταπληκτική λύση, πώς δεν την έχει σκεφτεί κανένας άλλος;


 
Δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να πάρω κάτι αντίστοιχο των war bonds, αρκεί να εμπιστευόμουν το κράτος/κυβέρνηση.

Χμ, μόλις βρήκα την αχίλλεια πτέρνα της πρότασης Μπιτσάκη!


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 12, 2011)

SBE said:


> Που σημαίνει ότι είτε δεν έχει αντιληφθεί κανένας στην κυβέρνηση τι συμβαίνει, το οποίο με ανησυχεί πολύ, είτε έχουν αντιληφθεί και κοιτάνε να ταχτοποιηθούν όπως μπορούν, πριν βουλιάξει τελείως το καράβι, το οποίο με ανησυχεί ακόμα περισσότερο.


 
Δεν ξέρω τι έχουν αντιληφθεί μέσα στην κυβέρνηση. Ίσως κάποιοι σκέφτονται όπως ο παρακάτω κύριος:

"Η κρίση με ενδιαφέρει σαν θέμα. Δεν ξέρω κιόλας, οικονομικά μπορεί να είναι κόλπο. Πρώτα μας κυνηγούσαν οι τράπεζες να πάρουμε δάνεια και ξαφνικά ανακοινώθηκε ότι υπάρχει κρίση, σαν να γύρισε κάποιος ένα κουμπί".
Κώστας Παπανικολάου, ζωγράφος, στην Κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή.

Καλέ μου άνθρωπε, από τον Άρη ήρθες εσύ; θα ήθελα να του πω.

(Δεν αποδεικνύει τίποτα αυτό, μου φάνηκε χαριτωμένο και είπα να το παραθέσω.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2011)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> Χμ, μόλις βρήκα την αχίλλεια πτέρνα της πρότασης Μπιτσάκη!


Ακριβώς. Οι ιδιώτες μπορεί να αγοράζουν κρατικά ομόλογα, αλλά όχι όλοι οι μικροκαταθέτες ούτε στην παρούσα συγκυρία, όπως προτείνει ο κ. Μπιτσάκης. Την ώρα που δεν δανείζει κανένας την Ελλάδα, γιατί να την δανείσουν οι πολίτες της; Όταν το Δημόσιο συρρικνωθεί σε λογικές διαστάσεις, όταν σταματήσω να βλέπω γύρω μου παντού φοροδιαφυγή, θα βάλω κι εγώ τις μικροκαταθέσεις μου σε ομόλογα.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 12, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν το Δημόσιο συρρικνωθεί σε λογικές διαστάσεις, όταν σταματήσω να βλέπω γύρω μου παντού φοροδιαφυγή...


 
Πράγματα που θα έπρεπε να είχαμε κάνει πριν καν μπει στη ζωή μας το μνημόνιο. Και που ήταν υποχρεωτικό να κάνουμε μετά το μνημόνιο.

Αν το κάναμε από δική μας επιλογή, δεν θα τιθόταν σήμερα ζήτημα να πουλήσουμε τη ΔΕΗ και την ΔΕΥΑΘ, και μάλιστα κοψοχρονιά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2011)

Να κι ένας άνθρωπος που τα γράφει περίπου όπως τα καταλαβαίνω:

*Τρεις ρωσικές κούκλες*

Του Γιώργου Παγουλάτου*

Η οικονομική μας κρίση είναι τρεις ρωσικές κούκλες, η μία μέσα στην άλλη. Η πρώτη κούκλα (ας την ονομάσουμε «Ελλάδα») είναι το δυσχερές οικονομικό μας πρόβλημα. Μέσα της, ως δεύτερη κούκλα («τρόικα»), περιέχεται ένα σαφές δίλημμα. Ανοίγοντας τη δεύτερη συναντάμε μια τρίτη κούκλα («Ευρώπη»), με τις σύνθετες ευρωπαϊκές προκλήσεις.

Η πρώτη κούκλα αποτυπώνει το πρόβλημά μας. Μέγα μέρος της ανάπτυξης που απολαμβάναμε μέχρι το 2008 οφειλόταν στην εγχώρια κατανάλωση και συντηρείτο με εξωτερικό δανεισμό, προς δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό τομέα. Μετά το 2009 (μετά τη «Λίμαν» και το Ντουμπάι) η διεθνής χρηματοδότηση στέρεψε: οι αγορές είδαν τους αριθμούς μας και τρόμαξαν, ανακαλύπτοντας τον χειρότερο συνδυασμό δημόσιου και εξωτερικού ελλείμματος και χρέους. Συμπέραναν ότι υπήρχε σοβαρός κίνδυνος να χάσουν τα λεφτά τους. Ετσι σταμάτησαν να μας δανείζουν, ή μάλλον απαίτησαν επιτόκια τόσο υψηλά, που καθιστούσαν το δανεισμό μας αδύνατο. Μη έχοντας άλλη δυνατότητα χρηματοδότησης για να καλύψει ένα πρωτογενές έλλειμμα άνω του 10% του ΑΕΠ (δηλαδή μισθούς, συντάξεις, φάρμακα, πετρέλαιο κ.λπ. – εξαιρώντας τους τόκους), η ελληνική κυβέρνηση κατέφυγε στο μηχανισμό χρηματοδότησης Ε.Ε.–ΔΝΤ. Και στους (αναπόφευκτους) όρους του, που (αναπόφευκτα) προέταξαν τη μείωση του θηριώδους διπλού μας ελλείμματος: του δημοσιονομικού (με αύξηση φόρων και μείωση δαπανών) και του εμπορικού/εξωτερικού (με μείωση κόστους και εισαγωγών, αύξηση ανταγωνιστικότητας και εξαγωγών, διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές στο κράτος, στο ασφαλιστικό σύστημα και στις αγορές).

Να όμως το σύνθετο εθνικό μας πρόβλημα: Μέσα στο ευρώ, η μόνη πολιτική που μειώνει το δημόσιο και το εξωτερικό έλλειμμα είναι η «εσωτερική υποτίμηση», κι αυτή είναι υφεσιακή. Εφαρμοζόμενη όταν η οικονομία είναι σε ύφεση, την επιτείνει. Βαθαίνοντας την ύφεση, δυσκολεύει περαιτέρω τη μείωση του ελλείμματος. Η δυσκολία στη μείωση του ελλείμματος επιτάσσει πρόσθετα δημοσιονομικά μέτρα, που επιτείνουν την ύφεση, και ούτω καθεξής. Είναι ο γνωστός φαύλος κύκλος της περιοριστικής πολιτικής σε περίοδο ύφεσης. (Γι’ αυτό τα ελλείμματα έπρεπε να μειώνονται κατά την ανάπτυξη – πράγμα που μετά το 2003 εγκαταλείψαμε.) Προσοχή: δεν εννοώ ότι η πολιτική είναι ατελέσφορη. Το έλλειμμα μειώθηκε 5 μονάδες το 2010, μείωση ρεκόρ για την Ευρωζώνη. Όμως, η προσπάθεια και ο πόνος είναι πολλαπλάσια από το αποτέλεσμα. Η ανεργία ξεπέρασε το 16% και τους 800.000 ανθρώπους. Βαριές οι απώλειες, καθώς ξεφουσκώνουν οι φούσκες του υπερδανεισμού, της κατανάλωσης, του διογκωμένου κράτους. Τεράστια η προσπάθεια να γίνουν προσαρμογές δεκαετιών μέσα σε ελάχιστο χρόνο, σε αντίξοο περιβάλλον. Τεράστια, όχι όμως και αδιέξοδη.

Το κοινωνικό κόστος της προσαρμογής πολλαπλασιάζει τις πιέσεις για χαλάρωση. Οι πολιτικές πιέσεις είναι ανέξοδες, όσο και αδιέξοδες. Δεν μπορούμε να γυρίσουμε στο προ του 2008 μοντέλο. Εκείνη η ανάπτυξη στηριζόταν σε δανεικά και δανεικά δεν υπάρχουν. Ο όρος για να πάρουμε χρηματοδότηση (που θα καλύψει τις τρέχουσες δαπάνες) είναι το Μνημόνιο και το μεσοπρόθεσμο πρόγραμμα. Και αυτά προϋποθέτουν λιτότητα και συνεπάγονται πόνο.

Σε αυτό το σύνθετο πρόβλημα είμαστε μπλεγμένοι, αυτό παραλύει τους λιπόψυχους της συμπολίτευσης, δίνει αέρα στους λαϊκιστές της αντιπολίτευσης, οπλίζει με οργή, άγρια συνθήματα και κατσαρόλες τους αγανακτισμένους της πλατείας. Κάνουμε σωστά; Απέτυχε το Μνημόνιο; Μήπως ήταν λάθος από την αρχή;

Την απάντηση δίνει η δεύτερη κούκλα. Αποτυπώνει το δίλημμα, απλό και σαφέστατο από την αρχή. Δανεισμός (με τους όρους του Μνημονίου – ίδιοι πάνω-κάτω παντού, σε Πορτογαλία και Ιρλανδία αναγκάστηκε να τους δεχθεί και η αντιπολίτευση, δεν θα αποσπούσε καλύτερους η αναδιαπραγμάτευση του κ. Σαμαρά). Μνημόνιο λοιπόν ή χρεοκοπία; Μνημόνιο σημαίνει 3–4 χρόνια λιτότητας και μείωσης εισοδημάτων, με βάσιμες ελπίδες επιστροφής στην ανάπτυξη από σταθερότερες βάσεις. Χρεοκοπία σημαίνει κατάρρευση τραπεζών, αποταμιεύσεων και εισοδημάτων, αναγκαστική επιστροφή στη δραχμή με 50% υποτίμηση, αδυναμία δανεισμού για χρόνια, απόλυτη οικονομική καταστροφή που θα έκανε το 2011 να φαντάζει παράδεισος πολυτελούς βίου και λαϊκής ευημερίας. Αυτό είναι το δίλημμα, και γι’ αυτό είναι αυτονόητη ευθύνη η ψήφιση του μεσοπρόθεσμου.

Λύνεται το πρόβλημά μας; Όχι. Η επόμενη δόση, το επόμενο δάνειο και το Μνημόνιο ΙΙ παρέχουν ρευστότητα, μας δίνουν ζωτικό χρόνο να μηδενίσουμε ελλείμματα, να φτιάξουμε το κράτος, να δημιουργήσουμε βάσεις εξωστρεφούς ανάπτυξης. Όμως, δύο καίρια προβλήματα παραμένουν: η διαχείριση του δημόσιου χρέους (που το 2012–13 θα είναι εκρηκτικό) και η αναπτυξιακή επανεκκίνηση της οικονομίας. Γι’ αυτό πάμε στην τρίτη κούκλα, την Ευρώπη. Με λίγη καλή τύχη, η λύση στα προβλήματα αυτά (διαχείριση χρέους και αναπτυξιακή επανεκκίνηση όχι μόνο της Ελλάδας αλλά της υπερχρεωμένης ευρω-περιφέρειας) μπορεί να δοθεί από την Ε.Ε. και μόνο από αυτήν. Θα είναι ένα ακόμα βήμα (ίσως άλμα) οικονομικής ολοκλήρωσης: ευρωομόλογο, εκτεταμένο πρόγραμμα χρηματοδότησης επενδύσεων, ένα «Σχέδιο Μάρσαλ» για την περιφέρεια. Και βέβαια, στενός συντονισμός, ολοκλήρωση, των οικονομικών πολιτικών της Ευρωζώνης, ίσως υπό έναν πανίσχυρο ευρω-υπουργό Οικονομικών (όπως πρότεινε και ο κ. Τρισέ). Αναγκαία (αν και όχι και επαρκής) προϋπόθεση για τα παραπάνω: να έχουμε μείνει στο ευρω-πλαίσιο, τηρώντας τους κανόνες. Δεν πάμε στην τρίτη κούκλα αν δεν περάσουμε από τη δεύτερη.

Ανοίγοντας την τρίτη κούκλα θα βρίσκαμε μια τέταρτη: το διεθνές χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα, την ανάγκη υπερεθνικής ρύθμισής του, τις αντιστάσεις. Αλλά ο χώρος μου τέλειωσε.

* Ο κ. Γ. Παγουλάτος είναι καθηγητής Ευρωπαϊκής Πολιτικής και Οικονομίας στο Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών.​
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_12/06/2011_445576


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2011)

Costas said:


> Ο Μπάμπης Τάδε του δελτίου ειδήσεων του Σκάι έγραψε ένα άρθρο στην Καθημερινή όπου λέει ότι ο Κουρής τα λέει αυτά γιατί χρωστάει τα μαλλιοκέφαλά του και ελπίζει να ξοφλήσει με ευρώ εξωτερικού όταν θα έχουμε δραχμή.


Το "καλό" από την ιστορία είναι ότι αντεπιτιθέμενο με την ευκαιρία το Alter ξεμπροστιάζει και ξεκατινιάζει την οικολογική υποκρισία Αλαφούζου. :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2011)

> Μνημόνιο σημαίνει 3–4 χρόνια λιτότητας και μείωσης εισοδημάτων, με βάσιμες ελπίδες επιστροφής στην ανάπτυξη από σταθερότερες βάσεις.



Μμμμ, πολύ αντικειμενικό τον βρίσκω τον κύριο! Αυτό, ούτε ο Παπακωνσταντίνου δεν το λέει πια. Οι περισσότεροι οικονομολόγοι (και ο μετριοπαθής Βαρουφάκης) παραδέχονται οτι τα νούμερα δεν βγαίνουν και θα ακολουθήσει Μνημόνιο 3, 4, 5 κλπ


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2011)

Έχει κι αυτός το «όνειρό» του. Το πόσο θα κρατήσει η λιτότητα και το πόσα μνημόνια θα χρειαστούν μέχρι την ανάκαμψη ή την πλήρη εξαθλίωση δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεί να προβλέψει κανείς. Μπορούν όμως να διατυπωθούν απόψεις κατά πόσο κάτι συντελεί στην ανάκαμψη και την ανάπτυξη ή στην περαιτέρω εξαθλίωση.

Άσχετο:
Βλέπω ότι (κύριοι) καλεσμένοι στην αποψινή Ανατροπή του Πρετεντέρη θα είναι ο Πεταλωτής, ο Μιχελάκης, η Κανέλλη και ο Δημαράς. Τι μπορεί να περιμένει κανείς άλλο από έναν αδιέξοδο φωνακλάδικο διάλογο «κουφών» που απλώς θα ενισχύσει την απόγνωση που νιώθουμε για το πολιτικό προσωπικό; Γιατί μια εκπομπή με υψηλή θεαματικότητα δεν δοκιμάζει να καλέσει μερικούς από τους σοβαρούς εκπροσώπους των διάφορων σεναρίων που ακούγονται για τη σωτηρία της χώρας, μήπως και ρίξουν λίγο φως στη σύγχυση που επικρατεί;

Έχω σταματήσει να παρακολουθώ την Ανατροπή, αλλά απόψε θα τη δω για να μετρήσω πόσες φορές θα μπω στον πειρασμό να σπάσω την οθόνη μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Γιατί μια εκπομπή με υψηλή θεαματικότητα δεν δοκιμάζει να καλέσει μερικούς από τους σοβαρούς εκπροσώπους των διάφορων σεναρίων που ακούγονται για τη σωτηρία της χώρας, μήπως και ρίξουν λίγο φως στη σύγχυση που επικρατεί;
> 
> Έχω σταματήσει να παρακολουθώ την Ανατροπή, αλλά απόψε θα τη δω για να μετρήσω πόσες φορές θα μπω στον πειρασμό να σπάσω την οθόνη μου.



Να μετρήσεις και πόσες διαφημίσεις τηλεοράσεων θα παίξουν για όσους σπάσουν τις δικές τους...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Δεν μπορείς να ανακοινώνεις φόρους με παρηγοριά-αντίβαρο το ότι θα πάρεις τα δανεικά για να πληρώσεις μισθούς και συντάξεις. Η εικόνα που δημιουργείται είναι λάθος: τα παίρνουμε απ’ όποιον βρίσκουμε πρόχειρο για να μην κατεβάσει ρολά το σπάταλο κράτος. Πού είναι η γερή παρέα μέτρων που λένε ότι έτσι μειώνονται οι σπατάλες, έτσι μειώνεται η φοροδιαφυγή, έτσι θα συγκινήσουμε δέκα επενδυτές; Αν ούτε μέτρα δεν μπορούν να πάρουν ούτε επικοινωνιακή πολιτική δεν ξέρουν να ασκήσουν, δεν μένει παρά να ευχηθούμε να έχουν κάποιον άσο στο μανίκι που θα τον βγάλουν αυτές τις μέρες. Αλλιώς, θα με έχει τρομάξει πολύ η βλακεία τους. Και οι αντιδράσεις που θα προκληθούν.



Δεν προβληματίζεσαι μόνο εσύ... :)

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=7343


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν προβληματίζεσαι μόνο εσύ... :) http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=7343


Έχει διάφορα γλωσσικά το λινκισμένο άρθρο, αλλά το πολυαγαπημένο μου είναι το «ποτάμια από μέλη»... ιδίως όταν ξέρουμε τι πά' να πει _μέλος_...


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αυτή είναι η ευκαιρία να φτιάξουμε και τη διαφθορά (και τη φοροδιαφυγή μέσω διαφθοράς των εφοριακών). Εσύ τα έχεις πει, SBE: όταν δεν μπορεί να ισχύει το «πάρτε όλοι», τότε αυτοί που θα τα παίρνουν (κοινώς «πιάνουν») θα γίνουν δαχτυλοδειχτούμενοι και θα τους αποβάλουν οι ίδιοι οι συνάδελφοί τους.


κλπ κλπ κλπ, απαντώ σε αυτό το μήνυμα κυρίως. 

Βεβαίως και τα είπα όλα αυτά, αλλά όπως αναφέρω, αυτές οι συζητήσεις ήταν με τις περσινές συνθήκες. Η παρούσα κατάσταση απλώς δείχνει ότι δεν μάθαμε ούτε στο ελάχιστο το μάθημά μας, ότι είμαστε ο τζίτζικας του μύθου. Οπότε χρειάζονται άλλες λύσεις, μεγαλύτερης κλίμακας. Δεν αρκεί το μικροσυμμάζεμα του κράτους ή της εφορίας. Γιατί όπως είπα δις πιο πάνω, υπάρχει ένα σημείο μετά το οποίο η φορολογία έχει αρνητικές επιπτώσεις και οδηγεί και τον τίμιο πολίτη στη φοροδιαφυγή. Και γιατί τα ποσά που θα μαζευτούν από το συμμάζεμα δεν θα μειώσουν το έλλειμμα ικανοποιητικά. 
Αντιλαμβάνομαι για ποιό λόγο μπορεί το κράτος να μην τα είπε από την αρχή έτσι, βέβαια. 
Α, παρεμπιπτόντως, έχοντας κοιτάξει σε βάθος το ενεργειακό μέλλον της Ευρώπης που είναι ζοφερό, κι εγώ τη ΔΕΗ θα πούλαγα, η οποία ούτως ή άλλως είναι εισαγμένη στο χρηματιστήριο, άρα ιδιωτική.
Όσο για την ανοργανωσιά μας και τον ωχαδερφισμό μας, έχω πολλά παραδείγματα, αλλά έχουν νόημα τώρα; Ας τα πω πάντως για να μην τα χρωστάω. Αλλά σε άλλο νήμα, γιατί δεν κολλάνε εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2011)

@dr7x: Μια που ο Τάκης Μίχας κάνει συστάσεις για το πώς θα πρέπει να παρουσιάζεται η επιχειρηματολογία, να πω ότι και η δική του επιχειρηματολογία είναι συνήθως πιο σοβαρή. Η αντιπολίτευση στο μνημόνιο έχει πιο σοβαρά επιχειρήματα από τις μυθολογίες για τα πετρέλαια. Και το να χτυπάνε συνέχεια αυτό του Τσίπρα για τον διορισμό 100.000 δημοσίων υπαλλήλων (εδώ έγινε «εκατοντάδων») είναι σαν να χτυπάς του ΓΑΠ αυτό που είπε για τα λεφτά που υπάρχουν. Αφού ξέρουμε όλοι τις μπαρούφες που λένε καμιά φορά οι πολιτικοί για να περνάει η ώρα. Πενήντα κρίσεις αξιοπιστίας να περάσουν, το κουσούρι δεν θα το αποβάλουν. Ας μην κρίνουμε τους ίδιους, ας κρίνουμε την πραγματικότητα από τις πιο σοβαρές απόψεις που κατατίθενται.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Γιατί μια εκπομπή με υψηλή θεαματικότητα δεν δοκιμάζει να καλέσει μερικούς από τους σοβαρούς εκπροσώπους των διάφορων σεναρίων που ακούγονται για τη σωτηρία της χώρας, μήπως και ρίξουν λίγο φως στη σύγχυση που επικρατεί;



Δεν μπορεί να είσαι τόσο αθώος, ε; Πλάκα κάνεις 

Όσο για τον κ. Μίχα, ούτε τρώμε, ούτε φάγαμε όλοι "με χρυσά κουτάλια" ως τώρα, όπως ισχυρίζεται στο άρθρο του. Αν το έκανε εκείνος βέβαια, δικαίως συντάσσεται με ΓρΑΠ και Σία...

Ίσως προσέξατε ότι στα νέα μέτρα που σκέφτεται να πάρει η κυβέρνηση είναι και η επέκταση της εξαίρεσης από το πόθεν έσχες, ώστε να αφορά την αγορά *όλων των κατοικιών και όχι μόνον της πρώτης*, με πρόφαση την τόνωση της οικοδομικής δραστηριότητας (πώς αλήθεια; )
Αν δεν σας πάει το μυαλό ποιον ωφελεί αυτό, ρίξτε μια ματιά στα σχόλια των αναγνωστών, εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2011)

Α, για τον Μίχα, τον ανέφερα απλώς επειδή τον απασχολεί επίσης το θέμα της επιχειρηματολογίας. Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να συμμερίστηκα τις απόψεις του... :)

Όσο για τα εξοχικά, αυτοί μάλλον τα ξέρουν καλύτερα...

@Zaz: Όπως είχαμε δει και με το άλλο του Θεοδωράκη, τα άρθρα στο protagon είναι παραπαίδια...


----------



## Costas (Jun 14, 2011)

Εκπομπή όπου ο καθένας πρότεινε το δικό του κολπέτο για την έξοδο από την κρίση είχε στήσει προ καιρού ο Σαββίδης της ΕΤ3, ο οποίος είναι, με λιγοστές εξαιρέσεις, απείρως σοβαρότερος από τον Πρετεντέρη (μα πώς αντέχεις ακόμα και να τον βλέπεις, βρε Νίκελ, απορώ. Εμένα μου προκαλεί τάση για εμετό)


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2011)

Λίγη τροφή για μελετη και σκέψη από Bank for International Settlement
BIS Quarterly Review

Για όποιον βαριέται να διαβάσει 145 σελίδες, υπάρχει κι η ανάλυση εδώ, από την οποία παραθέτω δυο πίνακες







και


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2011)

Costas said:


> Εκπομπή όπου ο καθένας πρότεινε το δικό του κολπέτο για την έξοδο από την κρίση είχε στήσει προ καιρού ο Σαββίδης της ΕΤ3, ο οποίος είναι, με λιγοστές εξαιρέσεις, απείρως σοβαρότερος από τον Πρετεντέρη (μα πώς αντέχεις ακόμα και να τον βλέπεις, βρε Νίκελ, απορώ. Εμένα μου προκαλεί τάση για εμετό)


Ναι, είμαι βέβαιος ότι υπάρχουν πολλές αξιόλογες εκπομπές, αλλά δεν έχω το χρόνο ούτε να τις αναζητήσω ούτε να τις ακούσω. Και από τις Ανατροπές είναι ζήτημα αν έχω παρακολουθήσει τρεις φέτος. Αλλά ο ίδιος ο Πρετεντέρης με εκνευρίζει πέντε φορές στις δέκα. Άλλοι με εκνευρίζουν και τις δέκα. Πώς μπορεί να με εκνευρίσει το σημερινό άρθρο κοινής λογικής του Πρετεντέρη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2011)

Σε εκνευρίζει επειδή χρησιμοποιεί επιχειρήματα κοινής λογικής για να λαϊκίσει ενώ αυτό που πρόδηλα εννοεί είναι: "Πότε και πού θα σταματήσετε πια; Σκασίλα μας για την πλέμπα, αλλά τώρα τι; Θα βάλετε χέρι και στα δικά μας;"


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2011)

Δεν με εκνεύρισε σήμερα. Και αναφέρομαι σ' αυτό:
ΑΝΤΙ, ΔΗΛΑΔΗ, η κυβέρνηση να κυνηγήσει την εκτεταμένη φοροδιαφυγή (κάτι που θα έπληττε κυρίως τους λεγόμενους μικρομεσαίους) και αντί να περικόψει ουσιαστικά το Δημόσιο (κάτι που θα την έφερνε σε σύγκρουση με τα πράσινα συνδικάτα), προτιμά να επιβαρύνει εκείνους τους φορολογούμενους που δηλώνουν με σχετική συνέπεια τα εισοδήματα και την ακίνητη περιουσία τους.​Γιατί να εννοεί κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που λέει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2011)

Μα τι λέει ακριβώς αυτή η παράγραφος; Ας τα πάρω ένα προς ένα:



> Η κυβέρνηση να κυνηγήσει την εκτεταμένη φοροδιαφυγή (κάτι που θα έπληττε κυρίως τους λεγόμενους μικρομεσαίους).


Εδώ αφενός χρησιμοποιεί το φαντασιακό πλάσμα «μικρομεσαίος», το οποίο ντύνει ο καθένας όπως φαντάζεται (ο συνταξιούχος το ντύνει υδραυλικό, ο υδραυλικός το ντύνει μηχανικό, ο μηχανικός το ντύνει δικηγόρο, ο δικηγόρος το ντύνει γιατρό κπλ) και αφετέρου σπεκουλάρει αποδίδοντας την εκτεταμένη φοροδιαφυγή συλλογικά σε αυτά τα βολικά, ασύλληπτα όντα. Αυτούς όμως, δεν τους πιάνει με τα τεκμήρια διαβίωσης και τη φορολογία ακινήτων και πολυτελών;



> ...αντί να περικόψει ουσιαστικά το Δημόσιο (κάτι που θα την έφερνε σε σύγκρουση με τα πράσινα συνδικάτα)...


Δεν είμαι αρνητικός στις περικοπές στο Δημόσιο, όχι όμως ιδεολογικά. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως: Όλοι αυτοί οι ΔΥ (που δεν είμαι, ούτε έχω σχέση), αυτοί δεν είναι το μεγάλο ποσοστό αυτών που θα φορολογηθούν απο τα έξτρα μέτρα; Γιατί (χάλια επιλογές και οι δύο, αλλά λέμε τώρα) είναι προτιμότερο να βγάλει το 20% των ΔΥ άνεργο στους δρόμους από το να τους αφαιρέσει το 20% του εισοδήματος;



> ...προτιμά να επιβαρύνει εκείνους τους φορολογούμενους που δηλώνουν με σχετική συνέπεια τα εισοδήματα και την ακίνητη περιουσία τους...


Να και η θεωρία της φοροδοτικής σχετικότητας... :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2011)

Όπως βλέπεις, το θέμα δεν είναι να πείσεις εσύ εμένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2011)

Εδώ δεν μπορώ να πείσω τον επιμελητή μου για πιο απλά πράγματα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> ... δεν μένει παρά να ευχηθούμε να έχουν κάποιον άσο στο μανίκι που θα τον βγάλουν αυτές τις μέρες...


Έγραφα τα παραπάνω στο #865. Εξακολουθώ να ελπίζω ότι θα έχει κάποιον άσο στο μανίκι ο ΓΑΠ, γιατί χτες μου θύμισε τον Τόμι Κούπερ — στις «κακές» του στιγμές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2011)

Πού είναι το χρέος μας; Τι μας λέει αυτό το διάγραμμα; (Από το BBC, σήμερα).







Οι ράβδοι δείχνουν το σύνολο κατά εθνική οικονομία (με άλλα λόγια, η Γαλλία έχει 56,7 δις δολάρια, από τα οποία ~42 οι τράπεζες και οι ιδιώτες της και τα υπόλοιπα το γαλλικό κράτος). Σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα, όλες αυτές οι μεγάλες οικονομίες έχουν ~120 δις δολάρια από το χρέος μας, οπότε πού βρίσκονται τα υπόλοιπα 365 δις δολάρια; Πολύ λίγα σε άλλες χώρες, κάτι περισσότερο στην Ελλάδα και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος π.χ. ~300 δις, έχει ήδη περάσει προφανώς στην ΕΚΤ.

Μέσα σε 2-3 χρόνια λοιπόν, καθώς θα λήγουν ομόλογα σε χέρια τραπεζών και ιδιωτών και θα αντικαθίστανται από ομόλογα που θα καταλήγουν στην ΕΚΤ και σε ευρωπαϊκά δημόσια χαρτοφυλάκια, το συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του χρέους μας θα έχει "πολιτικοποιηθεί" και θα έχουμε μετατραπεί σε οιονεί οικονομικό προτεκτοράτο της ΕΕ. Από εκεί και πέρα πια, θα υπάρχουν οι δυνατότητες κάθε λογής πολιτικών αποφάσεων.

Το ζήτημα είναι, κτγμ: Πώς θα έχουμε εμείς τότε την κατά το δυνατόν ισχυρότερη διαπραγματευτική θέση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2011)

Ένα διάγραμμα ακόμη (ας υπάρχει). Απεικονίζει τις λήξεις των ελληνικών δανείων, σε δις € (όπως αναφέρει, τα στοιχεία είναι από Bloomberg, 16.6.2011). Από τον προχτεσινό Spiegel (τελευταίο διάγραμμα):






Ραντεβού το 2015... ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2011)

Το καλό το Σπίγκελ αναφέρει τουλάχιστον ότι οι τόκοι καταλήγουν στην τσέπη Γερμανών και λοιπών Ευρωπαίων;


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Το καλό το Σπίγκελ αναφέρει τουλάχιστον ότι οι τόκοι καταλήγουν στην τσέπη Γερμανών και λοιπών Ευρωπαίων;


 
Μέχρι και ο Σάιμον Νίξον το επισημαίνει:

Αντί γι’ αυτό, η ευρωζώνη τιμωρεί την Ελλάδα με επιτόκιο σχεδόν διπλάσιο από αυτό που πληρώνει το Ευρωπαϊκό Ταμείο Χρηματοπιστωτικής Σταθερότητας για να δανείζεται, ή αυτό που χρεώνει το ΔΝΤ- δυσχεραίνοντας έτσι το έργο της Ελλάδας. Αυτό είναι παράλογο.
http://www.skai.gr/news/finance/article/172903/wsj-min-pisteuete-tous-ellinikous-muthous/

Yet the euro zone is charging Greece a punitive lending rate—nearly double what the European Financial Stability Facility pays to borrow or what the International Monetary Fund is charging—making Greece's task far harder. This makes no sense.
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304070104576399790795514416.html


----------



## Elsa (Jun 23, 2011)

Τώρα, στο Κουτί της Πανδώρας, μιλάνε πολλοί και διάφοροι για την κρίση και το Μνημόνιο. Ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2011)

Όντως, ενδιαφέρον και όχι μονόπλευρο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Όντως, ενδιαφέρον και όχι μονόπλευρο.


 
Ναι, αλλά λίγο, πολύ λίγο. Και μωσαϊκό. Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε. Το «διαλέγετε και παίρνετε» είναι καλό όταν παρουσιάζεις κάθε άποψη σε ικανοποιητική πληρότητα. Άμα βγάζεις μεζεδάκια, εγώ, όπως είναι παγκοίνως γνωστό, θα φάω απ' όλα. Στην πολιτική δεν γίνεται. Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε _ένα_ πιάτο, έστω και τουρλού.

Σε εκπομπές αυτής της διάρκειας πρέπει να έχεις ένα επιμέρους θέμα και να παρουσιάζεις σε βάθος δύο, το πολύ τρεις, διαφορετικές απόψεις (τις επικρατέστερες). Αλλιώς, αραιώνει πολύ και χάνει την ουσία του.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

Να μην ξεχνάμε, όταν θα θυμηθούμε ότι η ανάπτυξη χρειάζεται επενδύσεις, ότι κάτι θα πρέπει να γίνει και για τη διαφθορά, γιατί μας έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι.

*Η ελληνική διαφθορά φρένο για τις αμερικανικές επενδύσεις
«Είναι τόσο βαθιά ριζωμένη στις κοινωνικές προσδοκίες, που θα χρειαστούν χρόνια για να υπάρξει ουσιαστική αλλαγή», τηλεγραφούσε ο αμερικανός πρεσβευτής στην Αθήνα Τσαρλς Ρις*
Τα Νέα, 24/6/2011


----------



## pontios (Jun 25, 2011)

Δεν θέλω να μπω στην συζήτηση .. απλώς ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω .. 
Έχει συζητηθεί στο φόρουμ - η εκδοσή ενός καινούργιου Ευρό (Ευρό της Νότου ας το πούμε), ένα ξέχωρο νόμισμα με χαμηλότερη άξια (για να ενισχυθεί η ανταγωνιστικότητα στις περιφερειακές χώρες), ως μια εναλλακτική λύση ; 

Αυτό το Ευρό της Νότου πρέπει να είναι διαχρονικό, όχι ένα πρόσκαιρο μέτρο .. έτσι το βλέπω προσωπικά τουλάχιστον, διότι δεν είναι (και δεν ήταν πότε) δυνατόν η Ελλάδα να έχει νόμισμα με την ίδια κοινή άξια και να μην προκαλέσει ( και οδηγήσει σε) προβλήματα αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

Δεν έχει συζητηθεί επίσημα ένα δευτεροκλασάτο ευρώ για τις χώρες της περιφέρειας. Το ζητούμενο είναι να μάθουν να λειτουργούν οι συλλογικότητες και οι μεγάλες κοινότητες με ενίσχυση της περιφέρειας με στόχο κάποια εξίσωση, όχι με νόμισμα που θα υποτιμάται κάθε τόσο για να αποτυπώνει το συνεχή μαρασμό της περιφέρειας. Αλλιώς, τι σόι κοινότητα και ένωση είναι; (Ταυτόχρονα πρέπει να επιδιώκουμε κι εμείς να εκσυγχρονίζουμε τις λειτουργίες μας, να μη θυμίζουμε τριτοκοσμική χώρα.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2011)

Απίστευτο. Άνοιξε κι ο Σαραντάκος καθαρά πολιτικό νήμα:
Το 2015 τι θα πουλήσουμε;
Έπιασα στασίδι και θα παρακολουθήσω με ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2011)

Δεν έχω όρεξη να γράψω τίποτα το σοβαρό. Καλύτερα να διαβάσω για τον παραλογισμό της αφίσας. Μια ψηφίδα από το μωσαϊκό του παραλογισμού που διέπει τη χώρα. (Μα κυβερνάται η χώρα ή απλώς διέπεται;)

[...] Το καταπληκτικότερο παράδειγμα κλοπής συνθημάτων είναι πάντως η γαλαζοκόκκινη αφίσα που θα βρεις σε όλες τις κολώνες στο Σύνταγμα (αλλά και στα Εξάρχεια, στο Κολωνάκι, στο Γκάζι). Έχει έξι συνθήματα και τα έξι κλεμμένα: «Όχι στους κατακτητές, τους τοκογλύφους, τους κερδοσκόπους». Μην βιαστείτε να βγάλετε συμπέρασμα (δεν πρόκειται για αντιευρωπαϊστές). Σύνθημα δεύτερον : «Δεν πουλάμε - αγωνιζόμαστε». Εδώ είναι σαφής ο συνδικαλιστικός … ρεαλισμός (αλλά κρατήστε και μια πισινή). «Να φύγει η κυβέρνηση της υποταγής» (σύνθημα 3ον, ουπς! λές νάναι αριστεριστές;) – «ανατροπή τώρα» (σύνθημα 4ον). Και εκεί που κοντεύεις να πιστέψεις ότι είναι κάτι σαν εθνική φράξια του ΚΚΕ έρχεται το 5ο σύνθημα να σε αποτελειώνει. «Η Ελλάδα ανήκει στους Έλληνες». Έτσι ακριβώς, όπως το φώναζε ο Ανδρέας το ‘80. Αλλά δεν τελειώσαμε, σύνθημα 6ον : «Ουστ κυβέρνηση – τρόικα». Γηπεδικός τσαμπουκάς στην ολοκλήρωση. Ποιος τα υπογράφει όλα αυτά; Η Δημοκρατική Ανεξάρτητη Κίνηση Εργαζομένων. Και επειδή ούτε αυτό θα σας λέει τίποτα (όλοι «δημοκράτες», «ανεξάρτητοι» και «κινηματίες» είμαστε σε αυτή τη χώρα), σας λέω ότι πρόκειται για την περιβόητη ΔΑΚΕ. Ο συνδικαλιστικός βραχίονας δηλαδή της Νέας Δημοκρατίας μας καλεί να πούμε ουστ στους πράσινους της υποταγής για να γυρίσει η Ελλάδα στους (γαλάζιους ανυπότακτους) Έλληνες! Γιαυτό σας λέω, μέρες που 'ναι, να είσαστε υποψιασμένοι ποιος φωνάζει δίπλα σας. Εν ανάγκη κάντε και καμιά ερώτηση: Εσύ που ήσουνα στο «πάρτι»;
Του Σταύρου Θεοδωράκη​


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2011)

Φτου να μη βασκαθούμε!

http://www.life.com/gallery/62061/greece-riots-athens-in-turmoil#index/0


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2011)

Διάβασα:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/gregory-c-pappas/what-greece-really-needs-_b_888393.html

Ευχ, ντοκτέρ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2011)

Ωραία τα λέει, γενικά, αλλά τα παρακάτω μου έκαναν ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση:
Finally, enough with the jokes about Greeks not paying taxes. The truth is (and statistics prove it) that it's the richest of the rich Greeks who don't pay their taxes, not the average citizen.​Χμ... Έχω πάρει ταξί 5 φορές τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες, και ούτε μία απόδειξη. Το ίδιο συνέβαινε μέχρι πέρυσι, που ίσχυσε ο νόμος για τις αποδείξεις, σε καφετέριες, μαγαζιά με ρούχα, ιδιαίτερα γλωσσών, κομμωτήρια... ο κατάλογος είναι πολύ μακρύς. 

But again -- I don't blame the average citizenry. I blame the corrupt politicians vying for votes and the corrupt union bosses who lobbied for more, more, more to fuel their populist flames and increase their own unions' membership ranks and power.​Μόνο που the average citizenry συμπεριλαμβάνει εφοριακούς και υπαλλήλους της πολεοδομίας που λαδώνονται, αστυνομικούς που σβήνουν κλήσεις στους δικούς τους, όποιον είχε μέσον και το χρησιμοποίησε για να διορίσει το παιδί του στο δημόσιο... δεν καταλαβαίνω τη νοοτροπία του να τα ρίχνουμε όλα στους πολιτικούς. Μπορεί να φταίει ο κλέφτης, όμως φταίει και ο κλεπταποδόχος.

Furthermore -- remove highway patrol from America's roads and see how quickly they turn into the autobahn. It's human nature, folks -- Greeks are breaking the law because they can. They are evading taxes, and driving like madmen, and parking on sidewalks, and smoking in no-smoking areas -- because they can. Because they know there is no fear of prosecution.​Βέβαια. Γιατί αν είσαι τόσο γαϊδούρι ώστε να κλείσεις τη ράμπα του αναπήρου, π.χ., σίγουρα θα βρεθεί άλλο ένα γαϊδούρι που θα πει «δε βαριέσαι» και δε θα σε γράψει. Το κράτος αποτελείται από εμάς τους ίδιους, όχι από εξωγήινους με πράσινες κεραίες. Η διαφθορά του ενός συντηρεί τη διαφθορά του άλλου - φοροδιαφεύγεις, και λαδώνεις τον εφοριακό να μη σου κόψει πρόστιμο. Δε σε ενδιαφέρει ο διπλανός σου, και ομοίως τον διπλανό σου δεν τον ενδιαφέρεις εσύ. 

Πρέπει δηλαδή να φοβόμαστε κάποιον για να μην παρκάρουμε στο πεζοδρόμιο, να μην κλείνουμε τις ράμπες, να μην καπνίζουμε εκεί που απαγορεύεται, να μην χτίζουμε αυθαίρετα, να, να, να;


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2011)

Ε, ναι, η δίνη που μας πάει στα Τάρταρα λέγεται _vicious circle_. Μήπως ξέρετε από πού πάνε στον *virtuous circle*;


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2011)

Υπάρχει κι ο Λακόπουλος για αντίστιξη:
http://www.tanea.gr/proektaseis/?aid=4639098


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2011)

Palavra said:


> [...]Πρέπει δηλαδή να φοβόμαστε κάποιον για να μην παρκάρουμε στο πεζοδρόμιο, να μην κλείνουμε τις ράμπες, να μην καπνίζουμε εκεί που απαγορεύεται, να μην χτίζουμε αυθαίρετα, να, να, να;


Αν δεν σεβόμαστε, ναι, πρέπει να φοβόμαστε, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή μέχρι να μάθουμε να σεβόμαστε, σε συνδυασμό με παραδείγματα προς μίμηση από τους γύρω μας και ιδίως τους υψηλά ιστάμενους σε όλους τους τομείς (μη γελάτε, σας παρακαλώ). Από τον γονιό ως τον δάσκαλο μέχρι τους κάθε είδους ανώτερους στις ιεραρχίες. Με την απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση η εφαρμογή να είναι καθολική, να αισθάνεται ο πολίτης ότι βρίσκεται σε κράτος δικαίου (ή τουλάχιστον ότι προς τα εκεί κατευθύνεται). Εξάλλου, οι πολίτες αλλού που συνήθως σέβονται δεν το έχουν δα και στο DNA τους, κάπως έτσι έμαθαν κι αυτοί. Και όταν βρεθούν σε περιβάλλον με χαλαρή εφαρμογή νόμων, κανόνων και κανονισμών, συνήθως προσαρμόζονται και μεταπίπτουν σε πιο χαλαρές συνήθειες (when in Rome...). Όπως λέει και ο κύριος παραπάνω, it's human nature, folks. Σαν τα αέρια ένα πράμα, που καταλαμβάνουν όλο τον διαθέσιμο χώρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με την άποψη ότι ο Έλληνας δεν έχει την απειθαρχία στο DNA του, απλώς η ατιμωρησία εκτρέφει την ασυδοσία. Ένα παράδειγμα: 

Πριν από χρόνια, πριν από την κατασκευή της Αττικής Οδού, η κάθοδος της Μεσογείων μεταξύ Σταυρού και Αγ. Παρασκευής ήταν κόλαση. Πολλοί οδηγοί, για να αποφύγουν την ταλαιπωρία, έστριβαν παράνομα αριστερά, σε ένα στενό κοντά στο Γαλλικό Κολέγιο. Παρανομία μεν, ατιμωρησία δε. Κάποια στιγμή κόλλησα κι εγώ και άρχισα να στρίβω παράνομα. Μέχρι τη μέρα που έστησαν καρτέρι και άρχισαν να πιάνουν στη φάκα τον έναν μετά τον άλλο τους παραβάτες. Το πρόστιμο ήταν πολύ μεγάλο με τα δεδομένα εκείνης της εποχής. Αυτό ήταν, δεν το ξανάκανα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2011)

daeman said:


> Αν δεν σεβόμαστε, ναι, πρέπει να φοβόμαστε, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή μέχρι να μάθουμε να σεβόμαστε[...]


Ωστόσο, πώς θα επιβάλουν την τάξη άνθρωποι που είναι ίδιοι, ολόιδιοι, με αυτούς που παραβιάζουν το νόμο; Ποιος πολιτικός, καθρέφτης της κοινωνίας που τον εκλέγει, θα φροντίσει γι' αυτό; 
Νομίζω ότι σε καλό δρόμο θα ήμασταν αν όλοι κάναμε αυτό που λέει το παρακάτω ρητό, που αποδίδεται στον Γκαίτε:
Let everyone sweep in front of his own door, and the whole world will be clean.

Εμείς προς το παρόν πετάμε τα σκουπίδια μας στο δρόμο και μετά παραπονιόμαστε που δεν έρχεται κανείς να μας τον καθαρίσει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2011)

Αυτό το πετυχαίνουν οι κοινωνίες γιατί η θέση που έχει κάποιος επηρεάζει τη συμπεριφορά του. Κι έτσι οι (θεματο)φύλακες είναι πεφωτισμένοι, συνήθως. 

Κι αν το δούμε αλλιώς, πριν λίγες δεκαετίες η χρήση της ζώνης ασφαλείας ήταν ανέκδοτο. Σήμερα είναι όχι μόνο νομικά αλλά και κοινωνικά απαράδεκτη η μη-χρήση. Η αλλαγή έγινε σιγά σιγά και με μικρά βήματα και σίγουρα δεν έδωσαν αμέσως το καλό παράδειγμα όλοι οι στυλοβάτες της κοινωνίας. Έτσι σταδιακά γίνονται όμως οι κοινωνικές αλλαγές

ΥΓ το παράδειγμα της ζώνης είναι κλασσικό από την συμπεριφορομπλαμπλα οικονομική θεωρία, δεν το σκέφτηκα μόνη μου
ΥΓ2 Στην Ελλάδα αυτά περνάνε παραδοσιακά μέσα από το σχολείο. Η δασκάλα που ελέγχει αν ο γιακάς των μαθητών είναι καθαρός και τα νύχια τους κομμένα (πάνε πολύ πίσω τώρα) από ποιόν ελέγχεται για την καθαριότητά της; Κι όμως, αυτά τα παιδιά είναι οι γονείς μας, οι οποίοι στραβομουτσουνιάζουν αν καθίσει δίπλα τους κανένας βρωμιάρης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2011)

Σε συζητήσεις με φίλους έχω διατυπώσει την αίσθησή μου ότι, στις γερμανόφωνες χώρες τουλάχιστον, το κλίμα για την Ελλάδα σιγά σιγά αλλάζει. Οι πολίτες τους αρχίζουν να συνειδητοποιούν τι ακριβώς μας συνέβη τα προηγούμενα χρόνια και τι συμβαίνει τώρα, οι αναλυτές και οι αρθρογράφοι έχουν αρχίσει να εξετάζουν το θέμα από περισσότερες οπτικές γωνίες και πλευρές.

Στη σημερινή ηλεκτρονική έκδοση του Stern είδα ένα άρθρο που εκλαϊκεύει για το γερμανικό κοινό, αρκετά πιστά κτγμ, την κατάσταση. (Πολιτικά, το Stern πρόσκειται μάλλον στη σοσιαλδημοκρατική αντιπολίτευση, το SPD).

Για να καθαρίσει το μυαλό από τη χτεσινή σύναξη, σκέφτηκα να σας το μεταφράσω στα γρήγορα:

Ελλήνων εγκώμιο
*Το αξίζουν*
Οι Γερμανοί κέρδισαν πολλά από τους Έλληνες και ανήκουν στους κερδισμένους από την κρίση. Τώρα πρέπει να επιβραβεύσουμε τις μεταρρυθμίσεις στην Ελλάδα.
_Άρθρο του Αντρέας Χόφμαν [Andreas Hoffmann]_

Πάλι εξοργισμένοι με τους Έλληνες; Ανήκετε στην πλειοψηφία. Έξι στους δέκα Γερμανούς δεν θέλουν να δώσουμε άλλα χρήματα στους Έλληνες. Η χώρα του Πλάτωνα εξελίσσεται σε μια κατάρα που καταβροχθίζει ευρώ. Αυτοί οι Έλληνες! Δεν καταφέρνουν τίποτε σωστά, πληρώνουν συντάξεις ακόμη και σε πεθαμένους και παραλίγο θα πυροδοτούσαν μια παγκόσμια οικονομική κρίση. Αντί να κάνουν τις μεταρρυθμίσεις που πρέπει, μας βρίζουν, εμάς που τους πληρώνουμε, και μας λένε «ευρωναζί». Κι ας στέλνουμε δισεκατομμύρια και δισεκατομμύρια στην Αθήνα. Ανιδιοτελώς, φυσικά.

Ανιδιοτελώς; Έ, όχι, βέβαια. Εμείς, οι Γερμανοί, είμαστε οι κερδισμένοι από την κρίση. Κερδίσαμε στο παρελθόν από τους Έλληνες. Κερδίζουμε και τώρα. Η χώρα τους είναι η χήνα με τα χρυσά αυγά που γεμίζει ευρώ τα ταμεία μας.

Η ιστορία της επιτυχίας άρχισε το 2002, με την εισαγωγή του ευρώ. Οι γερμανικές επιχειρήσεις βρήκαν περισσότερους αγοραστές για τα προϊόντα τους, καθώς μεγάλωσε ο οικονομικός χώρος τους. Μονομιάς εξαφανίστηκε η συναλλαγματική αστάθεια που μείωνε τα εταιρικά κέρδη. Χάρη στο κοινό νόμισμα μειώθηκαν τα επιτόκια για τους Έλληνες, τους Ισπανούς, τους Πορτογάλους, τους Ιρλανδούς. Μπορούσαν να επενδύουν και να αγοράζουν ευκολότερα. Από εμάς. Από την εισαγωγή του ευρώ το 2002 μέχρι το ξέσπασμα της οικονομικής κρίσης το 2008, οι γερμανικές εξαγωγές προς την Ελλάδα και μόνο αυξήθηκαν κατά 60%. Παρόμοια αυξήθηκαν οι εξαγωγές προς τις υπόλοιπες σημερινές προβληματικές χώρες, την Ιρλανδία, την Ισπανία και την Πορτογαλία. Οι εταιρείες μας τσέπωναν δισεκατομμύρια. Χωρίς κανένα παράπονο, εννοείται.

Το ευρώ βοήθησε τις τράπεζες και τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Μπορούσαν να έχουν ευκολότερα πρόσβαση σε χρηματικούς πόρους στο εξωτερικό, να δίνουν πιστώσεις, να αγοράζουν κρατικά ομόλογα. Οι τράπεζές μας πλημμύρισαν αυτές τις χώρες με φτηνά δάνεια. Στα μέσα του 2008, λίγο πριν ξεσπάσει η παγκόσμια οικονομική κρίση, είχαν δοθεί τόσο πολλά δάνεια, ώστε συνολικά να έχουν δανείσει οι τράπεζες στις προβληματικές χώρες το 115% των ιδίων κεφαλαίων τους. Αυτό δείχνει μια μελέτη της Τράπεζας Διεθνών Διακανονισμών. Πριν από μόλις έξι χρόνια, ο αντίστοιχος αριθμός ήταν 52%. Επρόκειτο, ουσιαστικά, για ένα ΑΑ πρόγραμμα προώθησης των εξαγωγών μας. Οι γερμανικές τράπεζες προκάλεσαν στους Έλληνες εθισμό στο φτηνό χρήμα για να αγοράζουν από γερμανικές εταιρείες αυτοκίνητα και μηχανήματα.

*Οι Έλληνες μάς προσφέρουν και κέρδη από τόκους*
Ακόμη και σήμερα εξακολουθούμε να κερδίζουμε. Δεν το πιστεύετε; Είναι όμως η αλήθεια. Αυτή την εποχή, η ΕΕ δανείζεται χρήμα από την αγορά με επιτόκιο 2% και το μεταπωλεί σε Έλληνες, Ιρλανδούς και Πορτογάλους με 5%. 3% κέρδος από τη διαφορά στο επιτόκιο. Για τα 8,4 δισεκατομμύρια δανεικά ευρώ που έχουμε πουλήσει ως τώρα στην Ελλάδα μέσω της Τράπεζας Ανασυγκρότησης (Kreditanstalt für Wiederaufbau, KfW), ο υπουργός Εθνικής Οικονομίας Βόλφγκανγκ Σόιμπλε έχει εισπράξει περίπου 200 εκατομμύρια ευρώ σύμφωνα με το δικό μας Ινστιτούτο Μακροοικονομικών και Οικονομικών Ερευνών.
Αυτό είναι όλο; Όχι. Χάρη στους Έλληνες, η Γερμανία μπορεί να δανείζεται με ευνοϊκούς όρους. Το 2007, το επιτόκιο των γερμανικών ομολόγων βρισκόταν στο 4,5%, το 2010 είχε πέσει στο 2,25%. Επενδυτές σε όλη την υφήλιο καταφεύγουν σε γερμανικούς τίτλους επειδή θεωρούνται ιδιαίτερα ασφαλείς. Για να χρηματοδοτήσει το δικό μας δυσθεώρητο έλλειμμα (1,2 τρισεκατομμύρια ευρώ), η ομοσπονδιακή κυβέρνηση δανείζεται κάθε χρόνο περίπου όσο το ένα τέταρτο του χρέους μας. Κάπου 350 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ. 2% μικρότερο επιτόκιο σημαίνει ότι γλιτώνουμε εφτά δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ τον χρόνο.

Μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε ακόμη και από το επόμενο πακέτο διάσωσης. Μέσω της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τράπεζας. Η ΕΚΤ αγόρασε κατά τη διάρκεια της κρίσης πολλά ελληνικά κρατικά ομόλογα –όχι στην αρχική τους τιμή, αλλά με πολύ μεγάλες εκπτώσεις. Κι αυτό επειδή τράπεζες και ασφαλιστικά ταμεία ήθελαν να ξεφορτωθούν τα επισφαλή δάνεια. Αν διασωθούν οι Έλληνες, η ΕΚΤ δεν θα χρειαστεί να διαγράψει αυτούς τους τίτλους και θα εισπράξει, κατά την ωρίμανση των δανείων, τη συνολική τους αξία. Καλά κέρδη, από τα οποία θα επωφεληθούν οι Γερμανοί, που είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι μέτοχοι της ΕΚΤ.

*Σκληρές μεταρρυθμίσεις των Ελλήνων*
Ναι, ναι. Το ακούω πάλι. *ΑΝ*, πληρώσουν οι Έλληνες. Αφού δεν μπορούν, έτσι δεν είναι; Δεν είναι τόσο τεμπέληδες; Σαχλαμάρες. Οι Έλληνες ψήφισαν μεταρρυθμίσεις που εμείς οι Γερμανοί δεν μπορούμε να τις διανοηθούμε. Οι μισθοί στο Δημόσιο μειώθηκαν 15%, στα ανώτερα κλιμάκια η μείωση έφτασε το 30%. Μία πρόσληψη για κάθε πέντε αποχωρήσεις, ο ΦΠΑ σκαρφάλωσε τέσσερις μονάδες και έφτασε το 23%. Εδώ στη Γερμανία, οι δημόσιες δαπάνες γνωρίζουν εδώ και 60 χρόνια μόνο μία κατεύθυνση: Αυξάνονται. Αντίθετα, οι Έλληνες μείωσαν τις δαπάνες τους μέσα σε ένα χρόνο κατά 8%. Αν είχαμε ανάλογο θάρρος, θα έπρεπε να εξοικονομήσουμε μέσα σε ένα χρόνο 96 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ. Αυτό ισοδυναμεί με το 40% της μισθοδοσίας του προσωπικού του κράτους, των ομόσπονδων κρατών και της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης. Θα εξαφανίζονταν σχεδόν οι μισές θέσεις εργασίας. Κανένας ντόπιος πολιτικός δεν θα τολμούσε κάτι τέτοιο. Οι Έλληνες το τόλμησαν.

Το γεγονός ότι παραμένουν βουτηγμένοι στην κρίση οφείλεται στον παραλογισμό των αγορών που τρέμουν για τα δισεκατομμύριά τους. Οφείλεται στους οίκους αξιολόγησης που κακολογούν τις επιτυχίες και επιδεινώνουν την αθλιότητα. Οφείλεται στις ευρωπαϊκές κυβερνήσεις, και κυρίως στη γερμανική, που φοβούνται το εκλογικό σώμα επειδή δεν είναι δημοφιλή τα νέα πακέτα με δισεκατομμύρια βοήθεια. Αναμφίβολα, υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα ακόμη στην Ελλάδα. Το φορολογικό σύστημα είναι σκέτο ανέκδοτο, όταν δεν μπορεί καν να εισπράξει το ένα τρίτο του ΦΠΑ. Το κράτος κατέχει υπερβολικά πολλές εταιρείες, η γραφειοκρατία θεριεύει ανεξέλεγκτη, η πολιτική εξουσία βρίσκεται στα χέρια δύο οικογενειών. Όλα αυτά πρέπει να αλλάξουν. Αλλά για να το καταφέρουν αυτό οι Έλληνες χρειάζονται χρόνο –χρόνο που πρέπει να τους δοθεί.

Άλλωστε, γνωρίζουμε καλά από μόνοι μας πόσο χρόνο χρειάζονται οι μεταρρυθμίσεις. Το Τείχος έπεσε τον Νοέμβριο του 1989. Σήμερα, μετά από 21 χρόνια και συνολικό κόστος 1,2 τρισεκατομμύρια ευρώ, υπάρχουν ακόμη πολλά που χωρίζουν Ανατολή και Δύση. Στο γεγονός όμως ότι παρόλα αυτά τα καταφέραμε μάλλον καλά με την ενοποίηση δεν ήταν ασήμαντη η συμβολή των Ευρωπαίων γειτόνων μας. Αυτό πρέπει να επιτρέψουμε τώρα και στους Έλληνες· με το ναι που είπαν στο σταθεροποιητικό πρόγραμμα, έσωσαν και εμάς.
​


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2011)

Εμείς οι αγερμάνιστοι σε ευγνωμονούμε!


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2011)

Υπό τρεις [τουλάχιστον, θα προσθέσω] προϋποθέσεις:
Ότι η Ελλάδα δεν θα χάσει - με δική της υπαιτιότητα - την επαφή με το ευρωπαϊκό τοπίο και τις δυνάμεις που ανταγωνίζονται για τη διαμόρφωσή του. Ότι το ελληνικό «δημόσιον πράγμα» θα καταφέρει να υφάνει ξανά τον τρύπιο ιστό εμπιστοσύνης και αλληλεγγύης και θα αποτρέψει την οριστική διάλυση της κοινωνικής συνοχής, που συντελείται βίαια γύρω μας. Και ότι αντί ο πολιτικός λόγος να εμπορεύεται διαρκώς τον φόβο, θα βρει τον τρόπο να πει πως το μόνο που έχουμε να φοβηθούμε είναι ο φόβος ο ίδιος - και μαζί να βρει τρόπο να κάνει την αναπόφευκτη λιτότητα λίγο πιο «έξυπνη» (δηλαδή, λιγότερο αντιαναπτυξιακή) και πολύ πιο δίκαιη στην κατανομή των βαρών της.​
Έτσι τελειώνει το άρθρο του Παύλου Τσίμα με τίτλο _Υπάρχει φως στο τούνελ;_ στα σαββατιάτικα Νέα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2011)

Μια που το ρίξαμε στην αρθρογραφία (τρίτων, να προσθέσω το άρθρο του Μαζάουερ από ΝΥΤ, που δείχνει αυτό που βλέπω εγώ: ρομαντικούς (?) που μας λυπούνται. 
Democracy’s Cradle, Rocking the World
By MARK MAZOWER

YESTERDAY, the whole world was watching Greece as its Parliament voted to pass a divisive package of austerity measures that could have critical ramifications for the global financial system. It may come as a surprise that this tiny tip of the Balkan Peninsula could command such attention. We usually think of Greece as the home of Plato and Pericles, its real importance lying deep in antiquity. But this is hardly the first time that to understand Europe’s future, you need to turn away from the big powers at the center of the continent and look closely at what is happening in Athens. For the past 200 years, Greece has been at the forefront of Europe’s evolution.

In the 1820s, as it waged a war of independence against the Ottoman Empire, Greece became an early symbol of escape from the prison house of empire. For philhellenes, its resurrection represented the noblest of causes. “In the great morning of the world,” Shelley wrote in “Hellas,” his poem about the country’s struggle for independence, “Freedom’s splendor burst and shone!” Victory would mean liberty’s triumph not only over the Turks but also over all those dynasts who had kept so many Europeans enslaved. Germans, Italians, Poles and Americans flocked to fight under the Greek blue and white for the sake of democracy. And within a decade, the country won its freedom.

Over the next century, the radically new combination of constitutional democracy and ethnic nationalism that Greece embodied spread across the continent, culminating in “the peace to end all peace” at the end of the First World War, when the Ottoman, Hapsburg and Russian empires disintegrated and were replaced by nation-states.

In the aftermath of the First World War, Greece again paved the way for Europe’s future. Only now it was democracy’s dark side that came to the fore. In a world of nation-states, ethnic minorities like Greece’s Muslim population and the Orthodox Christians of Asia Minor were a recipe for international instability. In the early 1920s, Greek and Turkish leaders decided to swap their minority populations, expelling some two million Christians and Muslims in the interest of national homogeneity. The Greco-Turkish population exchange was the largest such organized refugee movement in history to that point and a model that the Nazis and others would point to later for displacing peoples in Eastern Europe, the Middle East and India.

It is ironic, then, that Greece was in the vanguard of resistance to the Nazis, too. In the winter of 1940-41, it was the first country to fight back effectively against the Axis powers, humiliating Mussolini in the Greco-Italian war while the rest of Europe cheered. And many cheered again a few months later when a young left-wing resistance fighter named Manolis Glezos climbed the Acropolis one night with a friend and pulled down a swastika flag that the Germans had recently unfurled. (Almost 70 years later, Mr. Glezos would be tear-gassed by the Greek police while protesting the austerity program.) Ultimately, however, Greece succumbed to German occupation. Nazi rule brought with it political disintegration, mass starvation and, after liberation, the descent of the country into outright civil war between Communist and anti-Communist forces.

Only a few years after Hitler’s defeat, Greece found itself in the center of history again, as a front line in the cold war. In 1947, President Harry S. Truman used the intensifying civil war there to galvanize Congress behind the Truman Doctrine and his sweeping peacetime commitment of American resources to fight Communism and rebuild Europe. Suddenly elevated into a trans-Atlantic cause, Greece now stood for a very different Europe — one that had crippled itself by tearing itself apart, whose only path out of the destitution of the mid-1940s was as a junior partner with Washington. As the dollars poured in, American advisers sat in Athens telling Greek policy makers what to do and American napalm scorched the Greek mountains as the Communists were put to flight.

European political and economic integration was supposed to end the weakness and dependency of the divided continent, and here, too, Greece was an emblem of a new phase in its history. The fall of its military dictatorship in 1974 not only brought the country full membership in what would become the European Union; it also (along with the transitions in Spain and Portugal at the same time) prefigured the global democratization wave of the 1980s and ’90s, first in South America and Southeast Asia and then in Eastern Europe. And it gave the European Union the taste for enlargement and the ambition to turn itself from a small club of wealthy Western European states into a voice for the newly democratic continent as a whole, extending far to the south and east.

And now today, after the euphoria of the ’90s has faded and a new modesty sets in among the Europeans, it falls again to Greece to challenge the mandarins of the European Union and to ask what lies ahead for the continent. The European Union was supposed to shore up a fragmented Europe, to consolidate its democratic potential and to transform the continent into a force capable of competing on the global stage. It is perhaps fitting that one of Europe’s oldest and most democratic nation-states should be on the new front line, throwing all these achievements into question. For we are all small powers now, and once again Greece is in the forefront of the fight for the future.

Mark Mazower is a professor of history at Columbia University.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2011)

*Ένα New Deal για την Ευρώπη*

Σε περίληψη, η πρόταση Βαρουφάκη-Στιούαρτ Χόλαντ για την έκδοση ευρωομολόγων βγήκε να μαζέψει υπογραφές.
Να σημειωθεί ότι κάθε προσπάθεια για τη λογική αντιμετώπιση του συσσωρευμένου χρέους της περιφέρειας δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα γίνονται παράλληλες προσπάθειες για το συμμάζεμα του κράτους, τη σύλληψη φορολογητέας ύλης, τα μέτρα για ανάπτυξη (πάλι με ενίσχυση της περιφέρειας).
Όταν κάποια στιγμή θα δοθεί η οριστική λύση για την αντιμετώπιση του μεγάλου βραχνά (έτσι που να μην έχουμε πιστωτικό επεισόδιο, αλλά ούτε και τη θηλιά να σφίγγεται συνεχώς στο λαιμό), θα είναι μισό το «ουφ». Γιατί αν δεν γίνει όλη η δουλειά που πρέπει να γίνει στις άλλες κατευθύνσεις, όλο στα ίδια θα γυρνάμε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2011)

*«Μας κυβερνούν παιδάκια, δεν υπάρχουν ηγέτες»*






Σκληρή κριτική ασκούν στους ηγέτες της Ευρώπης και των ΗΠΑ με χθεσινά άρθρα τους η γαλλική εφημερίδα «Le Monde» και η βρετανική «Financial Times», κατηγορώντας τους για εφησυχασμό αλλά και ανευθυνότητα και ολιγοψυχία μπροστά στην ανάγκη να λάβουν γενναίες αποφάσεις για να αντιμετωπιστεί η κρίση και στις δύο πλευρές του Ατλαντικού. Σε άρθρο της με τίτλο «Αυτά τα παιδάκια που μας κυβερνούν», η «Le Monde» αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων ότι «η κατάσταση απαιτεί ενηλίκους και ενήλικοι δεν υπάρχουν, ούτε στην Ουάσιγκτον, ούτε στις Βρυξέλλες». Αλλά και οι «Financial Times» καταλογίζουν εφησυχασμό στους ευρωπαίους ηγέτες «που θεωρούν ότι η κρίση μπορεί να περιμένει για μετά τις διακοπές» και επικρίνοντας κυρίως το Βερολίνο καταλήγουν λέγοντας ότι «η Ιστορία δεν έχει συγχωρήσει όσους απλώς ήταν θεατές όταν η Ρώμη καιγόταν».​
http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4642032


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2011)

Όπως σε όλα τα πράγματα, ίσως υπάρχουν κι εδώ πολλοί τρόποι ανάγνωσης των στοιχείων. Στην πραγματικότητα, μόνο όποιος γνωρίζει και καταλαβαίνει όλα τα δεδομένα μπορεί να είναι αρκετά ενήμερος ώστε να κάνει κριτική.

Είναι γεγονός ότι αυτή τη στιγμή παίζεται ένα τεράστιο παιχνίδι από πολλούς και με διάφορους στόχους, φανερούς και κρυφούς. Καμιά φορά ισχύει ένα ακόμη ρητό που αποδίδεται στον Τσόρτσιλ: «Όταν δεν ξέρεις τι να κάνεις, περίμενε».

Γιατί να θεωρήσουμε την «πίεση των αγορών στην Ιταλία» ως ένδειξη δυσλειτουργίας της ηγεσίας της ΕΕ και όχι ως ένδειξη επιτυχίας της πολιτικής της αναμονής που ασκούν οι Γερμανοί; Ζορίζονται με την επιμονή τους οι αγορές και «πιέζουν μέσω Ιταλίας», ανταπαντούν οι πολιτικοί με «επιλεκτική χρεοκοπία της Ελλάδας --δηλ. θα χάσετε περισσότερα». Ματαξανανταπαντούν οι «οίκοι» με σκουπίδιασμα των ιρλανδέζικων ομολόγων, «ακυρώνουν την έκτακτη σύνοδο κορυφής» οι πολιτικοί.

Στο μεταξύ, όλοι εξοπλίζονται όσο μπορούν καλύτερα για οτιδήποτε μπορεί να προκύψει. Οι ιδιώτες ξεφορτώνονται χαρτί, οι πολιτικοί ετοιμάζονται να το αγοράσουν κοψοχρονιά. Η διελκυστίνδα θα τραβήξει πολύ ακόμη και παρά την επιθυμία των δελτίων των 8, σε μη τηλεοπτικούς χρόνους.

Εξοπλίζονται όλοι όσο μπορούν καλύτερα; Όχι. Σε ένα μικρό γαλατικό ευρωπαϊκό χωριό που το λένε Ελλάδα...

Ή μήπως εξοπλίζονται και εκεί; Μήπως δεν είναι ανικανότητα η ταχύτερη προώθηση των ακόμη πιο αυστηρών μέτρων που μας ζητούν αλλά σκοπιμότητα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά αυτά είναι κλεφτοπόλεμος, δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα... Γι' αυτό συμφώνησα με τον τίτλο της Μοντ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2011)

Α, ναι, η σοβαρή κυρία Μοντ. Που ανακάλυψε το έλλειμμα ηγεσίας αφού ξεφωνήθηκε οριστικά το γαλλικό πλάνο να φορτωθούμε 30ετή ομόλογα με επιτόκιο στο 8%. Για να το λέει η Μοντ θα είναι έγκυρο, αφού σίγουρα ξέρει περισσότερα από εμάς...

Κι ο κλεφτοπόλεμος μια χαρά πόλεμος είναι. Τους περισσότερους πολέμους μετά τον β'ππ έχει κερδίσει. Κι αν η επιλογή είναι να χάσω πέφτοντας μαχόμενος γενναία ή να κερδίσω κάνοντας τον αντίπαλο να πέσει μαχόμενος γενναία...

Μοντ και ΦΤ μαζί; Χμμμ...


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2011)

*Η επανεκκίνηση του λαϊκισμού*

Του Ηλια Κατσικα

Ας δεχθούμε ότι όλοι οι διεθνείς φορείς και οργανισμοί που ασχολούνται με το ελληνικό πρόβλημα έχουν κάνει λάθος και δεν είδαν έγκαιρα αυτό που στη Ν. Δ. διέβλεψαν ήδη από πέρυσι: ότι το Μνημόνιο ήταν «ολέθριο σφάλμα», γιατί βύθισε την οικονομία σε ύφεση το δε Μεσοπρόθεσμο είναι επίσης καταδικασμένο να αποτύχει επειδή παραβλέπει μια σημαντική προϋπόθεση: την επανεκκίνηση της οικονομίας. Τι θα σήμαινε, στο επίπεδο της οικονομικής πολιτικής, μια τέτοια παραδοχή; Οχι και πολλά πράγματα αν δεν έχουμε την απάντηση στο εξής ερώτημα: με τι εργαλεία πολιτικής μπορούμε να την επιδιώξουμε;​
Συνέχεια στην Καθημερινή της 5/8/2011


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2011)

Με μπέρδεψε λίγο το άρθρο. Είναι κατά της επιδίωξης του ελληνο-κεϊνσιανού οικονομικού μοντέλου που ακολουθούσαμε για δεκαετίες; Ή δεν είναι;
Επιστροφή στο ίδιο ακριβώς έτσι κι αλλιώς δε γίνεται λόγω αλλαγμένων συνθηκών. 
_Το μόνο που καταλαβαίνω είναι αυτό που λέει πέρι επαγγελμάτων που δεν έχουν ζήτηση και τα στηρίζουμε τεχνητά, πρόβλημα σοβαρότατο όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα- είχα διαβάσει ενα πολύ καλό αμερικάνικο άρθρο σχετικά πριν τρία- τέσσερα χρόνια που επεσήμανε το προβλημα. _


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2011)

Δεν είχα δει την ερώτησή σου. Ερχόμουν να σχολιάσω στα γρήγορα τη συνέντευξη Σαμαρά στην ημερίδα Guardian (αγγλικά εδώ, ελληνική περίληψη εδώ), στην οποία δεν λέει τίποτα το ουσιαστικό, μόνο συνθήματα και κλάψα, με εξαίρεση, προς το τέλος, το «the politician who has proposed that the economy be kick-started with the introduction of a flat 15% tax on corporate profits and dividends», που δεν αποκλείεται να είναι προσθήκη από την (απελπισμένη) δημοσιογράφο. Και σκέφτομαι ότι, αν λέει τα ίδια στους έξω, θα πρέπει να τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους. Αντιλαμβάνονται ότι τα μέτρα που έχει ανάγκη ο τόπος απαιτούν τη συναίνεση των δύο κομμάτων. Οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με τη δημιουργία θετικού επενδυτικού κλίματος απαιτεί συναίνεση: να ξέρει ο άλλος ότι θα υπάρχει κάποια σταθερή νομοθεσία στην οποία θα βασίσει τα πλάνα του. Να δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι τα κόμματα που θεωρείται πιθανό ότι θα εναλλάσσονται στην εξουσία θα βλέπουν με κοινή και σοβαρή ματιά τα προαπαιτούμενα για την προσέλκυση επενδύσεων. Αν λοιπόν, για λόγους καθαρά ψηφοθηρικούς, ο αρχηγός της Ν.Δ. κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι τέρμα η ανάπτυξη μέσω τόνωσης της εσωτερικής ζήτησης, πώς είναι δυνατό να προκύψει συναίνεση;

Ο Κατσίκας αυτό λέει. Η Ελλάδα έχει (εδώ και πολλά χρόνια) ανάγκη να κοιτάξει το εμπορικό της πλεόνασμα. Δεν αποτελεί ανάπτυξη το να δώσεις κίνητρα να χτίζονται σπίτια! Πρώτα γίνεσαι ανταγωνιστικός προς τα έξω (αλλά και μέσα στη χώρα), δηλαδή μπορείς να πουλάς ελληνικά προϊόντα στις ξένες αγορές, φροντίζεις να μην εκτοπίζονται τα προϊόντα σου ακόμα και στις ελληνικές αγορές, και καταφέρνεις να κάνεις τους ξένους να επισκέπτονται την Ελλάδα (αλλά και να σπουδάζουν στην Ελλάδα και να ανοίγουν γραφεία στην Ελλάδα). Θα πρέπει για πάρα πολλά χρόνια να πουλάμε περισσότερα απ’ όσα αγοράζουμε. Είναι απαραίτητο αυτό για να ξεχρεώσουμε, αλλιώς θα έφτανε να τα φέρνουμε ίσα βάρκα ίσα νερά.

Αυτό που θα δούμε σε επόμενο γύρο θα είναι συζήτηση για τη χαλάρωση της εργατικής νομοθεσίας. Ας φροντίσουν οι κυβερνήσεις να βελτιώσουν το επενδυτικό περιβάλλον κυρίως σε άλλα σημεία: όχι επειδή θα μειώνεται η φορολογία ή θα μπορούν τα αφεντικά να γαμούν και να δέρνουν τους υπαλλήλους. Δεν κάνουν καλό στη χώρα τέτοιου είδους επενδύσεις. Αλλά αυτό σημαίνει σοβαρότητα απ’ όλους. Και εκεί το έλλειμμά μας περνάει κάθε άλλο έλλειμμα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2011)

Διάβαζα χτες στο όρθιο το _Κρίσης Λεξιλόγιο_ του Γιάνη (sic) Βαρουφάκη και στο νήμα Keynes έγραφε ότι ο Βρετανός είχε καταλάβει πως οι επιχειρηματίες είναι καπετάνιοι του γλυκού νερού. Ότι δηλ. όταν το κλίμα είναι αρνητικό, όταν φοβούνται, δεν πρόκειται να επενδύσουν σε καμιά περίπτωση, ακόμα κι αν τους δελεάσεις με τζάμπα μισθούς, γιατί αυτό που τους ενδιαφέρει δεν είναι κυρίως το κόστος αλλά η προσδοκία κέρδους, δηλ. ότι θα πουλήσουν σε αρκετά μεγάλες ποσότητες, πράγμα που προϋποθέτει αγοραστές, που σε συνθήκες ύφεσης δεν υπάρχουν. Άρα, μόνο το κράτος μπορεί να βγάλει μια στάσιμη οικονομία από το λήθαργο, επενδύοντας μαζικά και πληρώνοντας με χαρτί που τυπώνει. Επειδή όμως αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει με κοινό νόμισμα, εισηγείται έναν κεϋνσιανισμό σε πανευρωζωνική κλίμακα. (δική μου η προτελευταία λέξη  )


----------



## Elsa (Aug 7, 2011)

Εμένα πάλι με τρομάζει ότι πρώτη είδηση και τρόμος μας μεγάλος είναι ο οικονομικός "Αρμαγεδδών της Δευτέρας" (το άκουσα πριν λίγο στην τηλεόραση) και το "τι θα πουν οι αγορές" κι όχι τα 29.000 παιδιά που πέθαναν από πείνα στη Σομαλία τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες...
Και ακόμα περισσότερο, που δεν βλέπουμε ότι η περίφημη αυτή "κρίση", είναι μία, ενιαία και κατατρώει όλο τον κόσμο, κι όχι μόνο από το 2008 και δώθε. 
Πώς λένε κάποιοι: "Οι άνθρωποι κι οι ανάγκες τους πάνω από τις αγορές και τα κέρδη"; 
Ε, καμιά σχέση...


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2011)

Έλσα, η Σομαλία, όπως και όλη η περιοχή, είναι μια ανοιχτή πληγή εδώ και δεκαετίες και απλώς βλέπουμε μια ακόμα πράξη στο ίδιο έργο που θα το δούμε και θα το ξαναδούμε δυστυχώς πολλές φορές μέχρι να πεθάνουμε. Αιθιοπία, Σομαλία, Ερυθραία και πάλι από την αρχή.

Κι ένα από τα πράγματα που με ενοχλούν με την οικονομική κρίση είναι που την τελευταία δεκαπενταετία η οποιαδήποτε ενασχόληση με τα κοινά ειχε μετατραπεί σε ενασχόληση με ακτιβισμό της μόδας και καθιστικές διαμαρτυρίες και άλλα πράσινα άλογα ίδια κι απαράλλαχτα σε Ισπανία, Ελλάδα, Ιταλία (κατά τ'άλλα όλα ήταν αυθόρμητα) . Δεν είδα ποτέ καμιά σοβαρή εκστρατεία πολιτών για το φακελλάκι, το πολιτικό μέσο κλπ. Τώρα που ήρθαν οι ισχνές αγελάδες τα θυμηθήκαμε. 
Τέλος πάντως, αυτά βγαίνουν εκτός θέματος, πίσω σε αυτό του Νίκελ:
Νίκελ, πριν κάτι χρόνια σε κάτι εκλογές στα διόδια μας έδωσαν διάφορα κόμματα τα φυλλάδιά τους. Κι επειδή ήταν βαρετό το ταξίδι είπα να τα διαβάσω. ούτε σε υποσημείωση δεν είχαν τα κόμματα προγραμματικές δηλώσεις, μόνο αοριστολογίες και συνθήματα. Το μόνο κόμμα που είχε ξεκάθαρες τις θέσεις του ήταν ένα από αυτά που παίρνουν το 0.0001%. 
Το ότι ο Σαμαράς δεν έχει να πει τίποτα απλώς δείχνει ότι το κόμμα του δεν είναι οργανωμένο, δεν υπάρχει κάποιος (σοβαρός) σύμβουλος για τα οικονομικά που να έχει από πίσω του μια επιτροπή ερευνητών που κάθεται και γράφει εκθέσεις και policy documents και δεν υπάρχει κανένας κοντά στον αρχηγό του κόμματος να τον ενημερώνει τι να πει. Δυστυχώς, ούτε η κυβέρνηση μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι ακολουθεί παρόμοιες μεθόδους. Και όλοι νομίζουν ότι με φαφλατολογία και επανάληψη των ίδιων και των ίδιων πάνε καλά. Κι η αλήθεια είναι ότι πάνε καλά. Μέσα. Γιατί οι ψηφοφόροι αυτό έχουν συνηθίσει κι αυτό περιμένουν. Έξω φαίνονται οι ελλείψεις, αλλά οι έξω δεν ψηφίζουν στην Ελλάδα. 

Το εμπορικό πλεόνασμα μου ακούγεται όνειρο θερινής νυκτός.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2011)

Costas said:


> Άρα, μόνο το κράτος μπορεί να βγάλει μια στάσιμη οικονομία από το λήθαργο, επενδύοντας μαζικά και πληρώνοντας με χαρτί που τυπώνει. Επειδή όμως αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει με κοινό νόμισμα, εισηγείται έναν κεϋνσιανισμό σε πανευρωζωνική κλίμακα. (δική μου η προτελευταία λέξη  )



Έχει δίκιο που βλέπει τον κεϊνσιανισμό στην κλίμακα του κοινού νομίσματος, αλλά, αν το κάνεις τυπώνοντας χρήματα, αποφασίζεις ότι θα ξεκινήσεις πόλεμο με τους Κινέζους και τους Αμερικανούς. Και άλλες περιπλοκές που ούτε να τις φανταστώ δεν μπορώ. Ακόμα κι έτσι, πρέπει να γίνουν αυτά σ’ ένα πλαίσιο όπου οι κυβερνήσεις, που θα κάνουν τις επενδύσεις, θα συμφωνούν, όλες μαζί, στις προτεραιότητες και τις ανακατανομές. Μια ΚΑΠ δέκα φορές πιο περίπλοκη. Ίσως ακόμα περισσότερο όνειρο θερινής νυκτός από αυτό που λέει η SBE.



SBE said:


> Το εμπορικό πλεόνασμα μου ακούγεται όνειρο θερινής νυκτός.



Διότι αυτό είναι πολύ εύκολο άμα πεισθούμε όλοι να ζούμε με τα μισά λεφτά που ζούσαμε ως τώρα…


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Διότι αυτό είναι πολύ εύκολο άμα πεισθούμε όλοι να ζούμε με τα μισά λεφτά που ζούσαμε ως τώρα…


Νίκελ, αν αρχίσουμε από αύριο κιόλας να ζούμε με τα μισά χρήματα αλλά όλα τα αγαθά που αγοράζουμε είναι εισαγωγής, τότε πώς θα αποκτήσουμε εμπορικό πλεόνασμα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2011)

Θα πάψουμε να έχουμε έσοδα, από εξαγωγές, τουρισμό και ό,τι άλλο πουλάμε;

Προσοχή: Δεν προτείνω να μάθουμε να ζούμε με τα μισά λεφτά, αν και προς το παρόν αυτή η ιδέα αποτελεί τη φιλοσοφία της οικονομικής πολιτικής χοντρικά. Αλλά μέχρι να μάθουμε να κερδίζουμε περισσότερα, θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με λιγότερα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Έχει δίκιο που βλέπει τον κεϊνσιανισμό στην κλίμακα του κοινού νομίσματος, αλλά, αν το κάνεις τυπώνοντας χρήματα, αποφασίζεις ότι θα ξεκινήσεις πόλεμο με τους Κινέζους και τους Αμερικανούς.


Γιατί; αυτό δεν κάνουν τόσες δεκαετίες οι Αμερικανοί;


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2011)

Μα ήδη δε ζούμε με λιγότερα; Θεωρώ όμως πολύ δυσκολο το να αρχίσουμε ξαφνικά να παράγουμε και να έχουμε και πλεόνασμα, τη στιγμή που κι η λίγη τεχνογνωσία που είχαμε (χαμηλού επιπέδου κλπ) χάθηκε ήδη από τη δεκαετία του '80. Και οπωσδήποτε δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό χωρίς κρατική παρέμβαση


----------



## Resident (Aug 9, 2011)

Δεν νομίζω. Από το 2008 και μετά μηδένισαν τα επιτόκια δανεισμού της Federal Reserve και αυτό στο οποίο αρκετοί αναφέρονται ως κοπή νομίσματος ο Bernanke το αναφέρει ως quantitative easing και είναι λίγο πιο πολύπλοκο.


----------



## Resident (Aug 9, 2011)

Όχι ακόμη αλλά οδεύουμε προς τα εκεί. Παράδειγμα, οι "συνεισφορές" προς τρίτους έχουν μειωθεί μέχρι και 5% άρα υπάρχει δρόμος μέχρι το 0% .


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2011)

Ένας Αμερικανός ζωγράφος ζωγραφίζει τράπεζες που καίγονται, και... (Los Angeles Times)


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2011)

«Αλλά, δύο χρόνια τώρα, απλώς περικόπτουμε. Δεν αλλάζουμε».

Εύστοχος (ως συνήθως) Τσίμας
http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4654197


----------



## Costas (Sep 3, 2011)

European banks are hard-selling Greek bailout plan. (NYT)


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2011)

Να ζητηθεί η παραίτηση του δημοσιογράφου διότι δεν έχει την απαραίτητη γνώση, εμπειρία και υπευθυνότητα.
:)


----------



## Costas (Sep 3, 2011)

Πάντως, απέξω κρίνοντας, δεν συμφωνώ με την παραίτηση της διευθύντριας του Γραφείου Ελέγχου του Προϋπολογισμού. Σε τέτοιες στιγμές, μου φαίνεται πως ισοδυναμεί με το να το βάζεις στα πόδια, και ν' αφήνεις τους εωσφορικούς κομματάρχες τύπου Βενιζέλου να θριαμβεύουν. Αν δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι εκεί που σε έβαλαν υπηρετείς την αλήθεια και εργάζεσαι για τη χώρα σου, δεν φεύγεις από ευθιξία αλλά επιμένεις, ακόμα και ανταπαντάς. Και αν θέλουν αυτοί, ας σε διώξουν. Γιατί ο Παπακωνσταντίνου το εκμεταλλεύτηκε και είπε "παραίτηση ούτε επιδιώχθηκε ούτε ζητήθηκε από την κυβέρνηση".


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τα χίλια. (Ή: και με τη γραφίδα και με τα χείλια.) Όταν είσαι επιστήμονας και όχι ένα απλό κομματόσκυλο, οφείλεις να υπερασπιστείς την επιστήμη σου. Στο κάτω κάτω, από τα μαγειρέματα και τα μασκαρέματα τριάντα χρόνων φτάσαμε εδώ που είμαστε.


----------



## Costas (Sep 3, 2011)

Ακριβώς! Διατηρώ μόνο την επιφύλαξη τού "απέξω κρίνοντας", γιατί 'όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος'.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2011)

Εμένα επιτρέψτε μου να διαφωνήσω. Να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας. Αυτές οι θέσεις είναι και (για να μην πω κατεξοχήν) πολιτικές και υπάρχουν, πιστεύω, πολλοί άξιοι επιστήμονες που μπορούν να αντεπεξέλθουν στις απαιτήσεις τους. Σε αυτό το επίπεδο, κανείς επιστήμονας δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει χωρίς πολιτική στήριξη επειδή αυτό σημαίνει χωρίς μέσα και πόρους. Ξαφνικά, αντί να ασχολείσαι με την επιστήμη σου, αρχίζεις να βγαίνεις στα τηλεπαράθυρα ζητώντας χρήματα να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου και να πληρωθούν οι συνεργάτες σου. Ο νυν υπουργός απλώς περίμενε την ευκαιρία για να απαλλαγεί από μία επιλογή του τέως υπουργού (όταν υπάρχουν εσωκομματικές αλλαγές, τα στελέχη δεν φεύγουν με την ίδια ταχύτητα όσο μετά από εκλογές).

Επομένως, κτγμ --όσο κυνική και αν ακούγεται, δεν υπάρχει αυτό το «μείνε να το παλέψεις». Αυτά δεν γίνονται. Ή παραιτείσαι, φεύγεις με ψηλά το κεφάλι, φτύνεις στον κόρφο σου και ορκίζεσαι να μην ξαναμπλέξεις ή μένεις και αρχίζεις να διαπραγματεύεσαι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2011)

Λοιπόν, διάβασα την περίληψη της έκθεσης για τη σωτηρία της Ελλάδας και να τι έγραψα σχετικά (disclaimer: έχω μια μικρή προκατάληψη με τους περισσότερους συμβούλους που απλώς πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες σε πελάτες μειωμένης νοημοσύνης, οπότε επηρεάζομαι αρνητικά εξ ορισμού):

Διαβάζω λοιπόν την περίληψη την αγγλική και δεν μπορώ να ξεφύγω από το μάτι της δασκάλας. Το μισό της περίληψης είναι ήδη γνωστά στοιχεία με φλυαρία ΑΛΛΑ χωρίς να παραθέτουν πηγές. Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι πανεπιστημιακό σύγγραμμα αλλά και οι εκθέσεις έχουν βιβλιογραφία ή έστω υποσημείωση με την πηγή των πληροφοριών για να κρίνει ο αναγνώστης πόσο σοβαρή είναι η πηγή και κυρίως πόσο πρόσφατη. Αλλά εντάξει, δεν το διαβάζω για να το βαθμολογήσω, για να το σχολιάσω το διαβάζω. 

Δεν μου ξεφεύγει στη σελίδα 17 το παράπονο του ταλέντου που θα ήθελε μια θέση στο δημόσιο και επομένως θεωρεί ότι ένα από τα προβλήματα του δημοσίου είναι το ότι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να προσληφθούν ταλαντούχοι μανατζέρηδες από αλλού. Εγώ δεν ανήκω στην αγγλοσαξωνική σχολή της αγιοποίησης των διευθυντών, αυτή μας οδήγησε στις τραπεζικές καταχρήσεις, πιστεύω ότι το ίδιο το δημόσιο έχει τους υπαλλήλους που με τις σωστές συνθήκες μπορεί να γίνουν ηγετικές μορφές της δημόσιας διοίκησης. 

Μ' αρέσει ο ευφημισμός informality για την παραοικονομία. Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι εννοεί ότι δεν φοράνε γραβάτα οι Έλληνες ή δε μιλάνε πλέον στον πληθυντικό. Θα το χρησιμοποιώ στο εξής. Μ' αρέσει επίσης που μου θύμισε ότι χαμηλή παραγωγικότητα δε σημαίνει τεμπελιά. Ο Σίσυφος είχε μηδενική παραγωγικότητα. Αυτά τα ξεχνάμε πού και πού. Στην ουσία τώρα.

Φτάνοντας στο τέλος του τρίτου μέρους μου φαίνεται σα να διαβάζω εφημερίδα. Δεν βλέπω κάτι καινούργιο και θα περίμενα από τους εγκεφάλους που κάθισαν να κάνουν την μελέτη αυτή κάτι παραπάνω από τα προφανή. Αλλά ας δω και το 4...

Ίσως αν διάβαζα την έκθεση αναλυτικά να εξηγούσαν ακριβώς πώς θα εφαρμοστούν αυτά που προτείνουν, ίσως να παραθέτουν αποδείξεις με νούμερα κλπ κλπ. 

Χμ, classics education hub. Ποιός είπε ότι ξεφεύγουμε από τα προφανή; Έτσι από περιέργεια κάθισε κανένας τους να μετρήσει πόσοι είναι διεθνώς αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται για τέτοιες σπουδές; Και πώς θα γίνει να θέλει να έρθει ο φοιτητής στην Ελλάδα για πτυχίο αρχαίων ελληνικών τη στιγμή που μπορεί να πάει στο Χάρβαρντ και στο Καίμπριτζ; Ούτε οι Ιταλοί το έχουν καταφέρει.

Θα είχαν κανένα φιλόλογο στην ομάδα... 

Κι αυτό που επαναλαμβάνεται αλλά δεν υπάρχει απάντηση είναι η ανάγκη βελτίωσης της εικόνας της εμπορικής Ελλάδας στο εξωτερικό. Αυτό πώς θα το πετύχουμε; Και εντάξει, σε νέες αγορές ξεκινάς από το μηδέν και το πετυχαίνεις, στις υπάρχουσες αγορές;

Σε γενικές γραμμές, δεν βλέπω να λέει η περίληψη της έκθεσης πολλά χρήσιμα. Βοηθάει για ανακεφαλαίωση των γνωστών, όμως.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Δεν έχω βρει ακόμα ανάσα να διαβάσω τη μελέτη, αλλά θα το κάνω. Ωστόσο, ακόμα και αν είναι σωστή συλλογή με τα σημεία που πρέπει να διορθωθούν και με έξυπνες ιδέες που έχουν μπει στα ράφια, θα είναι χρήσιμη. Αρκεί να υπάρχει και κάποιος να τους τη βαράει κάθε μήνα στο κεφάλι και να τους λέει «Δόση τσου» όσο δεν εφαρμόζονται τα προφανή. Γιατί εδώ ακόμα νομίζουμε ότι μπορεί να έχεις ανάπτυξη επειδή θα μειώσεις τη φορολογία...


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δεν μου ξεφεύγει στη σελίδα 17 το παράπονο του ταλέντου που θα ήθελε μια θέση στο δημόσιο και επομένως θεωρεί ότι ένα από τα προβλήματα του δημοσίου είναι το ότι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να προσληφθούν ταλαντούχοι μανατζέρηδες από αλλού. Εγώ δεν ανήκω στην αγγλοσαξωνική σχολή της αγιοποίησης των διευθυντών, αυτή μας οδήγησε στις τραπεζικές καταχρήσεις, πιστεύω ότι το ίδιο το δημόσιο έχει τους υπαλλήλους που με τις σωστές συνθήκες μπορεί να γίνουν ηγετικές μορφές της δημόσιας διοίκησης.


Στο τεύχος Αυγούστου τού _Le Monde Diplomatique_ διάβαζα ένα δισέλιδο άρθρο με τίτλο L'Ecole normale supe'rieure tente'e par la philosophie des affaires και επίτιτλο Des serviteurs de l'Etat pousse's vers le prive', ενός Mathias Roux, καθηγητή φιλοσοφίας, που καταμαρτυρεί πολλά και διάφορα στην εν λόγω σχολή, με άξονα αυτό που λέει ο κατατοπιστικότατος τίτλος. Οπότε, ούτε έξω πάμε καλά...



SBE said:


> Ο Σίσυφος είχε μηδενική παραγωγικότητα.


Ωραίο! :laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2011)

Στο δελτίο του Mega, έδειξε έναν ελεύθερο επαγγελματία που δήλωσε, "Δεν πάει άλλο, δεν μπορούμε να πληρώσουμε άλλο". Ποιο είναι το αξιοπρόσεκτο για να τον αναφέρω; Ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ήταν ιδιοκτήτης μικρού συνεργείου αυτοκινήτων, δηλαδή μία από τις κατηγορίες επαγγελματιών που ή δεν σου δίνουν ποτέ απόδειξη ή δίνουν αποδείξεις με μικρότερο ποσό απ' ό,τι πλήρωσες. Και φυσικά, σου δίνουν πάντα το κίνητρο για να μην πάρεις απόδειξη, όπως και οι υδραυλικοί και οι ηλεκτρολόγοι: γλιτώνεις το ΦΠΑ. Μόνο όταν άρχισα να πηγαίνω το αυτοκίνητό μου σε συνεργείο αντιπροσωπείας, άρχισα να βλέπω αποδείξεις. Όσο το πήγαινα στον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία της γειτονιάς, αμφιβάλλω αν θα έβρισκε πού έχει παραπεταμένο το μπλοκ, αν του ζητούσα απόδειξη.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2011)

Αλήθεια, αναρωτιέμαι αυτός ο μπαμπούλας του ΦΠΑ γιατί τρομάζει τους πελάτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2011)

Μα επειδή ο ΦΠΑ είναι εξ ορισμού φόρος για τον πελάτη/τελικό καταναλωτή. Όλοι οι ενδιάμεσοι απλώς τον διαχειρίζονται.

Επομένως, ο μάστορας προτείνει στον πελάτη να μην κόψει απόδειξη και τιμολογεί στην καθαρή αξία της εργασίας του (χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ). Ο πελάτης γλιτώνει το ισόποσο με τον ΦΠΑ, ο μάστορας κρύβει τζίρο και εισοδήματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2011)

*Η μόνη μας ελπίδα *

Του Αλέξη Παπαχελά

Η υγιής αστική τάξη αυτής της χώρας νιώθει ότι έχει πέσει θύμα της ευπρέπειας και της σιωπής της. Δεν έχει τον δικό της «Φωτόπουλο» μέσω του οποίου μπορεί να απειλεί, να εκβιάζει και να επιβάλλει τους όρους της. Πληρώνει τους φόρους της, τηρεί τους νόμους, αλλά εν τέλει γίνεται και πληρώνει πάλι η ίδια τον λογαριασμό. Νιώθει αδύναμη μπροστά στον φοροφυγά γείτονα ή συνάδελφο, ο οποίος γράφει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια τους νόμους και λειτουργεί ως πειρατής. Αισθάνεται αυτό ακριβώς που ζει κάθε φορά που περιμένει στο αυτοκίνητο σε μια ουρά για να στρίψει στο φανάρι και ξαφνικά ο «μάγκας» Nεοέλληνας προσπερνάει όλη την ουρά, μπαίνει μπροστά μπροστά και στρίβει πρώτος, καμαρωτός καμαρωτός. 

Για πρώτη φορά φλερτάρει ακόμη και με την ιδέα να αρχίσει να λοιδορεί δημοσίως τους γνωστούς φοροφυγάδες ή να σταματήσει να πληρώνει το χαράτσι της ΕΡΤ που συντηρεί ένα πελατειακό, απίθανο σύστημα ρουσφετιών. Τη συγκινεί ένα κίνημα του τύπου «δεν πληρώνω», αλλά ταυτόχρονα γνωρίζει καλά ότι αυτό θα είναι το τέλος της Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας. 

Αυτό που την τρελαίνει είναι οι συνεχείς «προδοσίες». Η δυναμική αστική τάξη ανέδειξε τον Σημίτη, αλλά είδε το παλαιό ΠΑΣΟΚ να τον καταβροχθίζει μετά την ήττα του ασφαλιστικού. Η ίδια τάξη επένδυσε στον Κώστα Καραμανλή, ο οποίος έλεγε όλα τα σωστά αλλά δεν τόλμησε ποτέ να τα εφαρμόσει. Πίστεψε στο μεταμοντέρνο όραμα του κ. Παπανδρέου, αλλά το είδε να τελματώνει στις αντιφάσεις του ΠΑΣΟΚ και στη διοικητική ανεπάρκεια του αρχηγού του. 

Δεν είναι όμως μόνο αυτό. Τόσα χρόνια αυτή η αστική τάξη είχε παραδώσει τη χώρα στον λαϊκισμό και σε μια ιδιότυπη «αριστεροσύνη». Τα «παιδιά» της δεν τόλμησαν ποτέ να τα βάλουν με το αριστερο-δεξιο-πασοκικό συνονθύλευμα συνδικαλιστών στα πανεπιστήμια, είτε από φόβο είτε από αστική μαλθακότητα. 

Νομίζω όμως ότι, επιτέλους, η δυναμική αστική τάξη αρχίζει να ξυπνάει. Αυτό συμβαίνει αναγκαστικά. Δεν αντέχει να πληρώνει φόρους επειδή το πολιτικό σύστημα δεν τολμά να θίξει τους πελάτες του. Εξοργίζεται με την ανικανότητα, τη διαφθορά, την ομερτά μεταξύ λαμογιών και διεφθαρμένων πολιτικών ή κρατικών λειτουργών. Για πρώτη φορά αρχίζει να ενδιαφέρεται για την πολιτική, αν και σιχαίνεται τους πολιτικούς παλαιάς κοπής. Συζητάει, ψάχνεται, αναζητεί τρόπους να κάνει τη διαφορά. 

Κοιτάξτε τι γίνεται στα πανεπιστήμια. Τα παιδιά της οργανώνονται και αντιστέκονται στη δικτατορία της συναλλαγής, της μετριότητας και των αναγκαστικών καταλήψεων. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πως σε άλλες σχολές είναι ανεξάρτητα, σε άλλες ΔΑΠίτες, σε άλλες ΠΑΣΠίτες, αλλά όλοι δίνουν τη μάχη για ανοικτά πανεπιστήμια. Μέσα από αυτήν τη διαδικασία και τη μεγάλη κρίση θα ξεπηδήσει μια νέα γενιά που δεν θα έχει τίποτα να κάνει με τα κομματικά στερεότυπα και θα έχει παραστάσεις από τον ευρύτερο κόσμο γύρω μας. Η ελπίδα μας, η μόνη μας ελπίδα, είναι οι σημερινοί 30άρηδες να πάρουν τα πράγματα στα χέρια τους και να ξηλώσουν την κουλτούρα της μαγκιάς, της αρπαχτής και της ψευτοαριστεροσύνης που μας κληρονόμησε η περιώνυμη γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου. 

Δεν είναι εύκολο τώρα να δούμε την επόμενη μέρα, γιατί το κτήνος του λαϊκισμού σφαδάζει με θυμό. Αυτός όμως ο λαός, όσο αυτοκαταστροφικός και αν γίνεται ώρες ώρες, έχει τη μαγική ικανότητα να επιβιώνει και να αυτοδιορθώνεται...​
Τα παραπάνω γράφει ο Α. Παπαχελάς στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή. Και αναρωτιέμαι: πόσα είναι άραγε τα πραγματικά υγιή μέλη αυτής της αστικής τάξης; Που δεν φοροκλέπτουν, δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει μέσα και γνωστούς στη σχέση τους με το κράτος, δεν φωνάζουν συνθήματα της αριστεράς ή της δεξιάς ανάλογα με το εκάστοτε προσωπικό συμφέρον τους και όχι το συμφέρον της χώρας, δεν γράφουν στα απαυτά τους τους νόμους σε κάθε ευκαιρία; Είναι μια σιωπηρή πλειοψηφία ή μια αφόρητα μικρή μειοψηφία; Που γι' αυτό το λόγο δεν έχει καταφέρει να κάνει και τίποτα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Γι' αυτό η χώρα έχει τη δυναμική ενός χαλασμένου τρένου, σκουριασμένου και χωρίς μηχανοδηγό, που τραβάει το δρόμο του προς τη χαράδρα και τίποτα δεν το σταματά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και αναρωτιέμαι: πόσα είναι άραγε τα πραγματικά υγιή μέλη αυτής της αστικής τάξης; Που δεν φοροκλέπτουν, δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει μέσα και γνωστούς στη σχέση τους με το κράτος, δεν φωνάζουν συνθήματα της αριστεράς ή της δεξιάς ανάλογα με το εκάστοτε προσωπικό συμφέρον τους και όχι το συμφέρον της χώρας, δεν γράφουν στα απαυτά τους τους νόμους σε κάθε ευκαιρία; Είναι μια σιωπηρή πλειοψηφία ή μια αφόρητα μικρή μειοψηφία; Που γι' αυτό το λόγο δεν έχει καταφέρει να κάνει και τίποτα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Γι' αυτό η χώρα έχει τη δυναμική ενός χαλασμένου τρένου, σκουριασμένου και χωρίς μηχανοδηγό, που τραβάει το δρόμο του προς τη χαράδρα και τίποτα δεν το σταματά.


Φοβάμαι ότι έχεις δίκιο. Εγώ έχω χάσει προ πολλού κάθε ελπίδα ότι θα υπάρξει ποτέ αλλαγή προς το καλύτερο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2011)

O Παπαχελάς χαϊδεύει τα αυτιά των αναγνωστών του. Στην πρόσφατη επίσκεψή μου στην Ελλάδα διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί συμπολίτες μας (η πλειοψηφία ίσως) οι οποίοι συμμετείχαν μια χαρά στο σύστημα της παρανομίας, του ρουσφετιού κλπ, οι οποίοι τώρα έχουν δώσει στον εαυτό τους άφεση αμαρτιών με διάφορες δικαιολογίες, από την πλήρη άρνηση κάθε ευθύνης (φταίνε οι 300), μέχρι τους συνωμοσιολόγους που ισχυρίζονται ότι η παραβατικότητα ήταν σχέδιο της άρχουσας τάξης για να μην αντιδρά ο λαός στην παραβατικότητα των πολιτικών και των οικονομικά ισχυρών -αυτό μου το είπε κόρη αφισοκολλητή μεγάλου κόμματος και κλασσικού κομματόσκυλου, η οποία μου είπε ότι αυτή η εξέλιξη μεθοδευόταν από το '81 που μπήκαμε στην ΕΟΚ (απ' όταν δηλαδή δεν υπήρχε ούτε σαν ιδέα η κατάρρευση του ανατολικού μπλοκ, αλλά τι ψάχνεις για λογική ρε φίλε). 


> Δεν είναι όμως μόνο αυτό. Τόσα χρόνια αυτή η αστική τάξη είχε παραδώσει τη χώρα στον λαϊκισμό και σε μια ιδιότυπη «αριστεροσύνη».



Αηδίες, ο λαϊκισμός είναι φαινόμενο όχι μόνο ελληνικό και όχι άσχετο με τον καταναλωτισμό και άλλα συναφή. Η αστική τάξη η παλιά αραίωσε και υπέκυψε εν μέρει στο λαϊκισμό (ή πήρε το δρόμο της κοινωνικής ανόδου κι έπαψε να είναι αστική τάξη) ενώ η νέα αστική τάξη των τελευταίων 30 χρόνων είναι ξεκάθαρα παιδί του λαϊκισμού. Όλοι οι εκπρόσωποί της έχουν κάτι φωτογραφίες στο συρτάρι από την εποχή που με μισθό τρεις κι εξήντα πήγαιναν να κολλήσουν αφίσες- κι ας το παίζουν σήμερα ακομματικοί και απογοητευμένοι. Κακό δεν είναι, είναι απόδειξη ότι υπάρχει κοινωνική κινητικότητα στην Ελλάδα. Το κακό είναι ότι η άνοδος δεν συνοδεύτηκε από απόκτηση καλύτερων συνηθειών. 

Και πάνω απ'όλα πιστεύω πλέον ότι η Ελλάδα πληρώνει πολύ ακριβά σήμερα την αμυντική πολιτική δεκαετιών εις βάρος της παιδείας. Είμαστε έθνος ημιμαθών και ανειδίκευτων ηλιθίων που καταφεύγουν στη μυθολογία, τη συνωμοσιολογία και τον στρουθοκαμηλισμό. Στην Δ. Ελλάδα λέει η ανεργία στις ηλικίες 30-55 φτάνει το 70%. Ναι, αλλά με θλίψη διαπίστωσα ότι δεν θα προσλάμβανα κανέναν από τους άνεργους που είδα στη Δ. Ελλάδα αυτές τις μέρες- και δέχομαι ότι μπορεί να είχα πέσει στην περίπτωση και να συνάντησα μόνο τους άσχετους, αλλά ήταν πολλοί, πάρα πολλοί.


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2011)

Και για να πούμε και κάτι πιο πρακτικό, να τι θα γινόταν αν οι χώρες της ΕΕ παράγραφαν η μία τα χρεη της άλλης:
The Great EU Debt Write-Off

Για όσους βαριούνται να διαβάσουν, οι άλλοι θα σωθούν, η Ελλάδα ακόμα θα χρωστάει (δεν έχουμε δανείσει πολλά, γι' αυτό).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2011)

Για το #965: Συμφωνώ· αυτή είναι εν πολλοίς και η δική μου άποψη πάνω στο θέμα.

Για το #966: Συμφωνώ με τη βασική ιδέα, αλλά διαφωνώ στον τρόπο υλοποίησης· επειδή, όπως λένε κι οι ίδιοι: «We originally planned to factor in the interest rates that apply to these debts, but this proved too complex.» Όμως, χωρίς τη στάθμιση των επιτοκίων, όλο αυτό είναι παραπλανητικά υπεραπλουστευτικό και ουτοπικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2011)

Πριν δώσω τον επόμενο σύνδεσμο, να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν είμαι αφελής. Είναι αδιανόητο ότι «δεν ήξεραν οι αρμόδιοι». Τέτοια πλέγματα προνομίων δεν δημιουργούνται από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, ούτε χωρίς δημιουργικό αντίλογο {«Ναι, αλλά αν γίνει πόλεμος;» «Ναι, αλλά αν μου πουν "πάρε μετάθεση για την άλλη άκρη της χώρας"»;}. Επιπλέον, πολλές φορές αυτά τα ξεμπροστιάσματα μπορεί και να λειτουργούν σαν προειδοποιητικές βολές: «Ήσυχα, γιατί κοιτάξτε πόσα πολλά έχετε να χάσετε!» Άλλοτε πάλι, μπορεί να λειτουργούν κατευναστικά για το χειμαζόμενο πόπολο: «Κοίτα! Κανείς δεν θα γλιτώσει τελικά!»

Παρόλα αυτά, δεν μπορεί να μην αναρωτηθεί κανείς για το πόσοι αδιαφανείς θύλακοι ειδικών δικαιωμάτων και προνομίων έχουν αναπτυχθεί στην Ελλάδα, σε αγαστή συνεργασία κυβερνώντων και κυβερνωμένων...

Έρευνα του υπ. Αμυνας έφερε στο φως πριβέ κλινικές στα στρατιωτικά νοσοκομεία


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2011)

Ειδικά για τους στρατιωτικούς γιατρούς, διαφωνώ με το άρθρο που θεωρεί την ειδικότητα του πλαστικού χειρουργού λιγότερο αναγκαία για το στρατό. Την αποκατάσταση των τραυματιών ενός πολέμου ποιός θα την αναλάβει; Πλαστικοί και ορθοπεδικοί και λογικά θα έπρεπε να ενθαρρύνονται όσοι θέλουν να ειδικευτούν σε σύγχρονες θεραπείες αποκατάστασης κλπ. 

Όσο για τα ειδικά δικαιώματα και προνόμια που λες δόχτορα, πρώτα πρώτα στραβώνει η δουλειά γιατί υπάρχουν πολλά προνόμια θεσμοθετημένα και παίρνει θάρρος ο καθένας και ζητάει κι άλλα. Για παράδειγμα, επιτρέπεται στους στρατιωτικούς γιατρούς το ιδιωτικό ιατρείο; Ζητάνε να φέρνουν και τους ιδιωτικούς ασθενείς στο στρατιωτικό νοσοκομείο. Δώστους και θα ζητάνε κι άλλα, όπως ακριβώς γίνεται σε κάθε τομέα στην Ελλάδα. 

Και ναι μεν κάποτε που ήταν λίγοι οι γιατροί θα ήταν άσχημο να υπάρχουν γιατροί και να μην προσφέρουν στο κοινωνικό σύνολο, αλλά αντί για ιδιωτικό ιατρείο θα έπρεπε να τους υποχρεώσει ο στρατός να κάνουν κάτι άλλο που να είναι όντως προσφορά στο κοινωνικό σύνολο, π.χ. να είναι υποχρεωμένοι να αφιερώνουν το 5-10% του ωραρίου τους σε κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες χωρίς έξτρα αμοιβή. Να εξετάζουν γιαγιάδες και παππούδες στα κατσικοχώρια που δεν πατάει ποτέ γιατρός, π.χ.


----------



## Themis (Sep 24, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρουσα ομιλία του Βαρουφάκη στην Ιρλανδία.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2011)

Όντως, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα. Απομόνωσα μια παράγραφο:
What you have here is an opponent of the euro, standing in front of you appealing to everyone to save the euro. Because it’s one thing to criticize its architecture. It’s one thing to say we should never have gotten ourselves into it. It’s quite another to say that we should get out. Because if we get out we’re not going to be where we would have been if we hadn’t gone in. We will simply jump off a cliff and all of us are going to perish. Not just the deficit countries, but the surplus countries.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2011)

Κι εγώ είδα αυτό το σχόλιο, με το οποίο συμφωνώ:

Sounds great, until he starts postulating production without demand, with slow moving infrastructure projects and mystery profitable projects, never exampled or named.​
Και ένα ακόμη που δεν καταλαβαίνω σε αυτή την πρότασή του, με τα ομόλογα της ΕΚΤ. Αυτά πώς δεν θα είναι «φρεσκοτυπωμένο χρήμα»;

Ο Βαρ. στην ουσία (και φαίνεται ανάμεσα στις γραμμές της παρουσίασης), αφού δέχεται πρώτα ότι βρισκόμαστε σε περίοδο κρίσης (και όπως αναφέρει, οι περίοδοι κρίσης έρχονται όταν τα μελλοντικά κέρδη έχουν υπερπροεξοφληθεί στο παρόν) κάνει μια πρόταση που, αν την καταλαβαίνω καλά, προσπαθεί να κερδίσει ακόμη περισσότερο χρόνο μέχρι να προλάβει η πραγματική οικονομία, ασθμαίνουσα, την υπερπροεξοφλημένη. Για να γίνει αυτό όμως με 2% επιτόκια, δεν σημαίνει ότι η τρέχουσα οικονομία θα πρέπει να κινείται σε χαμηλότερους ρυθμούς, πρακτικά σε ρυθμούς στασιμότητας ή ύφεσης; Γι' αυτό και δεν προτείνει τα κεϋνσιανά προγράμματα δημοσίων επενδύσεων μέσω της ΕΤΕπ;

Κάτι ανάλογο δεν είναι άλλωστε που συμβαίνει τώρα στην Ελλάδα; Δεν μας δίνουν χρήμα και χρόνο με αντάλλαγμα να κατεβάσουμε την υπερπροεξοφλημένη φούσκα της οικονομίας μας στα πραγματικά της επίπεδα; Δεν ψάχνουμε για επενδύσεις προκειμένου να μην καταβαραθρωθούμε σε μια ανήκεστη ύφεση;


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2011)

Διαφωνώ με την τελευταία σου παράγραφο δόχτορα, φοβάμαι ότι μας δίνουν χρόνο απλά για να μπορέσουν άνετα να μειώσουν οι άλλες χώρες τις επιπτώσεις μιας δικής μας χρεωκοπίας στην οικονομία τους, κι όταν θα έχει εξασφαλιστεί αυτό τότε θα μας αφήσουν να πνιγούμε. Κανονικά αυτό έπρεπε να έχει γίνει ήδη, αλλά υποθέτω λόγω γενικότερης κρίσης δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο. Το θέμα είναι εμείς είμαστε ικανοί να αναπτυχθούμε παράλληλα ώστε να μην βρεθούμε σε αυτή τη θέση; Δεν ξέρω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2011)

Α, και κάτι ακόμα: έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω για αναζήτηση επενδυτών, αναζήτηση τουριστών να έρθουν αν σώσουν την ελληνική οικονομία κλπκλπ. Δεν έχουμε ακόμα καταλάβει ότι η οικονομική κρίση έχει χτυπήσει και τους πιθανούς πελάτες μας και έχει μειωθεί η βιομηχανική παραγωγή, οι επενδύσεις, η επιχειρηματικότητα κλπ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2011)

SBE said:


> Διαφωνώ με την τελευταία σου παράγραφο δόχτορα, φοβάμαι ότι μας δίνουν χρόνο απλά για να μπορέσουν άνετα να μειώσουν οι άλλες χώρες τις επιπτώσεις μιας δικής μας χρεωκοπίας στην οικονομία τους, κι όταν θα έχει εξασφαλιστεί αυτό τότε θα μας αφήσουν να πνιγούμε. Κανονικά αυτό έπρεπε να έχει γίνει ήδη, αλλά υποθέτω λόγω γενικότερης κρίσης δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο. Το θέμα είναι εμείς είμαστε ικανοί να αναπτυχθούμε παράλληλα ώστε να μην βρεθούμε σε αυτή τη θέση; Δεν ξέρω.


Χμμ, ποιος ξέρει στ' αλήθεια; Ίσως η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσύ επεξεργάζεσαι κυρίως αγγλικές αναλύσεις κι εγώ κυρίως γερμανικές... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2011)

SBE said:


> κι όταν θα έχει εξασφαλιστεί αυτό τότε θα μας αφήσουν να πνιγούμε


Εγώ διαφωνώ με αυτό, 100%. Η βλακεία τους είναι, βέβαια, ότι δεν μας τα εξήγησαν καλά και πνιγόμαστε τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2011)

Νέα παρέμβαση Σόιμπλε
«Σε δέκα χρόνια» θα βγει η Eλλάδα από την κρίση

Ναυτεμπορική


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2011)

Την είδα κι αυτή και συγχίστηκα. Ούτε η Πυθία δεν ξέρει πότε θα βγούμε από την κρίση, αλλά, ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει κάποιος που ξέρει το μέλλον, θα πρέπει πρώτα να ορίσουμε τι σημαίνει «βγαίνω από την κρίση». Διότι αν έχουμε _ψυχολογική_ κρίση δέκα χρόνια, θα σκάσουμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

Οι προτάσεις του Βαρουφάκη φαίνεται να μπορούν να δώσουν την απαραίτητη ρευστότητα στην Ευρώπη, δεν ξέρω με ποιες συνέπειες στις διεθνείς ισορροπίες. Αν κάνεις ένα βήμα αποστασιοποίησης για να δεις την Ευρώπη στο διεθνές περιβάλλον, πρέπει να λύσεις και τα προβλήματα του ανταγωνισμού και του μεριδίου της Ευρώπης στη διεθνή παραγωγή. Κάπως, κάποτε, θα βρεθούν νέες ισορροπίες, και ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα είναι γρήγορα.

Ο Βαρουφάκης πάντα δίνει έμφαση στην ευρωπαϊκή διάσταση της κρίσης, πολύ περισσότερο όταν απευθύνεται σε ευρωπαϊκό ακροατήριο. Μέσα στην Ελλάδα ωστόσο πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε κυρίως με τα δικά μας. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι, ακόμα κι αν λύσουμε τις εσωτερικές μας ισορροπίες, δεν θα έχουμε δώσει λύση στην ευρύτερη κρίση. Αλλά και αντίστροφα, μπορεί να δοθούν λύσεις για την Ευρώπη κι εμείς να ταλαιπωρούμαστε ακόμα με τα δικά μας στραβά και προκοπή να μη βλέπουμε.

Κάθε φορά που κάποιος δείχνει τη διεθνή κρίση, μου δημιουργείται η υποψία ότι δεν θέλει να δει αυτά που γίνονται μπρος στη μύτη του και να κάνει κάτι γι’ αυτά. Δεν το λέω για τον Βαρουφάκη, αν και είναι φανερό ότι προτιμά να μην μπλέκεται στην ελληνική χαβούζα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

Από την πολλαπλά ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη του Γιάννη Λούλη στο Βήμα:

Απόψεις που θα συζητηθούν
Αποκομματικοποίηση των κυβερνήσεων: «Το αίτημα για οικουμενικές κυβερνήσεις, που είναι κυρίαρχο στην εποχή μας, δεν εκφράζει μόνο την απαίτηση για μεγαλύτερη συναίνεση. Εμπεριέχει και το αίτημα για τη συμμετοχή περισσότερων τεχνοκρατών στις κυβερνήσεις της χώρας. Καθώς πολλοί επαγγελματίες πολιτικοί θεωρούνται πλέον διαχειριστικά ανεπαρκείς, οι πολίτες ζητούν να σπάσει ο ασφυκτικός εναγκαλισμός των κομμάτων πάνω στη διακυβέρνηση της χώρας. Υπάρχει πλέον ένα ισχυρότατο αίτημα για "αποκομματικοποίηση των κυβερνήσεων"...».​
«πολλοί επαγγελματίες πολιτικοί θεωρούνται πλέον διαχειριστικά ανεπαρκείς»: στα όρια του understatement.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> ...«πολλοί επαγγελματίες πολιτικοί θεωρούνται πλέον διαχειριστικά ανεπαρκείς»: στα όρια του understatement.



Πολλά θέματα για συζήτηση, π.χ.:

_Τι σημαίνει «επαγγελματίας» πολιτικός;
Οι «ερασιτέχνες» πολιτικοί επιτρέπεται να είναι διαχειριστικά ανεπαρκείς;
Η πολιτική είναι σπορ μόνο για τους διαχειριστικά επαρκείς επαγγελματίες πολιτικούς;_

ή μήπως αρκεί να μην μπλέκουμε την πολιτική με την εφαρμογή της;

Με άλλα λόγια, μήπως πρέπει από το μοντέλο:

_*Ο πολιτικός αποφασίζει («πολιτική απόφαση») τι θέλει να γίνει, βρέξει χιονίσει, και αναθέτει την εφαρμογή*_

απλώς να περάσουμε στο μοντέλο:

*Ο πολιτικός ρωτάει τους «επαρκείς» ποιες είναι οι διαθέσιμες επιλογές, δεν τους απολύει όταν του φέρνουν άσχημα νέα, διαλέγει, και τους αναθέτει την εφαρμογή χωρίς παρεμβάσεις και ρουσφετάκια*

και όχι να αποπολιτικοποιήσουμε τη δημοκρατία μας;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> απλώς να περάσουμε στο μοντέλο:
> 
> *Ο πολιτικός ρωτάει τους «επαρκείς» ποιες είναι οι διαθέσιμες επιλογές, δεν τους απολύει όταν του φέρνουν άσχημα νέα, διαλέγει, και τους αναθέτει την εφαρμογή χωρίς παρεμβάσεις και ρουσφετάκια*


Μούρλια τα καινούργια μοντελάκια. Πού πουλάνε, να αγοράσουμε;

Προφανώς δεν θέλουμε να στερήσουμε την επιλογή ούτε από τους πολιτικούς ούτε από τους πολίτες. Καλύτερα να μπορείς να αλλάζεις από το ένα στραβό καθεστώς στο άλλο, παρά να μένεις συνέχεια με το ίδιο στραβό καθεστώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μούρλια τα καινούργια μοντελάκια. Πού πουλάνε, να αγοράσουμε;


Ρώτα π.χ. τον Σόιμπλε. Αυτουνού οι συνεργάτες δουλεύουν σενάρια «για κάθε περίπτωση», δεν συμβάλλουν στο οικογενειακό εισόδημα με αργομισθίες.


----------



## Costas (Sep 26, 2011)

Ουφ! Έρχεται!







_Καθεδούμεθα προσδοκούντες την hιμερτήν και ισόθεόν σου είσοδον!_


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2011)

Ελπίζω όχι Δευτέρα με Τετάρτη, θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα μετακινήσεων...


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2011)

Δόκτορα, προφανώς έχουμε άλλες πηγές αλλά είναι και θέμα αισιοδοξίας. Εγώ θα ήθελα να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα μας αφήσουν να βρούμε μόνοι το δρόμο μας αλλά μέχρι στιγμής αυτό που βλέπω είναι έλλειψη τολμηρών πολιτικών σε όλη την ΕΕ, ενώ είναι πολύ ισχυρή η επιρροή των ιδιωτικών συμφερόντων. Φυσικά μετά από μια εικοσαετία ευημερίας χωρίς κανέναν σοβαρό εξωτερικό κίνδυνο, οπότε οι κυβερνήσεις μετατράπηκαν σε "διοικήσεις" κι οι πρωθυπουργοί απλώς προεδρεύουν, αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο. 

Αυτό με τους τεχνοκράτες δεν το καταλαβαίνω (όχι τώρα, γενικά). Το ακούμε εδώ και είκοσι χρόνια τουλάχιστο ότι οι τεχνοκράτες θα μας σώσουν, οι τεχνοκράτες θα μας χαντακώσουν κλπ κλπ. Τελικά οι τεχνοκράτες οι προ εικοσαετίας παραμένουν τεχνοκράτες ή η τεχνολογία τους έχει απαρχαιωθεί; 

Επίσης, οι πολιτικοί μας σήμερα βλέπω ότι εφαρμόζουν (ή προσπαθούν να εφαρμόσουν) κατά γράμμα τις οδηγίες χρήσεως τα διδάγματα των πανεπιστημιακών καθηγητών τους. Οποιοδήποτε βιβλίο κι αν ανοίξεις με τρέχουσες ιδέες για το πως κάνεις πολιτική (policy, όχι politics), θα δεις λίγο πολύ αυτά που γίνονται. Και τα ίδια βιβλία έχουν διαβάσει κι οι συνεργάτες τους και οι σύμβουλοι κι οι πάντες. Ερασιτέχνης πολιτικός δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 27, 2011)

Για καλό και για κακό θα φτιάξω και μια κιβωτό


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2011)

Φρόντισε στην κιβωτό οι χρηματιστές να μην είναι στα αναπαραγόμενα είδη.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2011)

Στην αρχή της οικονομικής κρίσης το BBC είχε τακτικά στις ειδήσεις μια ανατολικοευρωπαία από κάποια τράπεζα η οποία μας διαβεβαίωνε ότι η κρίση είναι προσωρινή και σε ένα- δυο μήνες θα εξομαλυνθεί η κατάσταση. Μετά από τρεις μήνες η ίδια σχολιάστρια άρχισε να λέει ότι η κρίση θα κρατήσει κανά εξάμηνο. Μετά από ένα εξάμηνο μάλλον είχε απολυθεί και είχε επιστρέψει στην πατρίδα της, οπότε δεν την ξαναείδαμε. ξέχασα να πω ότι σε κάθε της εμφάνιση άλλαζε το μπλα μπλα της ανάλογα με το τι λέγανε οι εφημερίδες της ημέρας, αλλά η αισιοδοξία ήταν μόνιμη. μάλιστα αρπαζόταν όταν κάποιος διαφωνούσε. Όποιος την άκουσε τότε και ακολούθησε τις συμβουλές της έχασε τα λεφτά του. Οπότε κι όποιος ακούει τώρα το κοράκι πιο πάνω το ίδιο θα πάθει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Στο πλευρό όσων διαμαρτύρονται για το τέλος ακινήτων τάσσεται ο Θ. Πάγκαλος, λέγοντας μάλιστα ότι ο ίδιος για να μπορέσει να πληρώσει τον φόρο θα πρέπει να πουλήσει ένα από τα ακίνητα που έχει στην κατοχή του.

Στη διάρκεια συνέντευξής του στο Mega, είπε ότι ούτε και εκείνος έχει να πληρώσει τον φόρο για τα ακίνητα. Ο κ. Πάγκαλος αποκάλυψε μάλιστα ότι λόγω των πολλών ακινήτων, τα οποία δεν αγόρασε μεν ο ίδιος αλλά περιήλθαν στην κατοχή του από κληρονομιά, του ήρθε συνολικός φόρος 17.500 ευρώ, περιλαμβανομένου και του τέλους ακίνητης περιουσίας.

«Για να μπορέσω να πληρώσω τον φόρο θα πρέπει να αναγκαστώ να πουλήσω ένα ακίνητο» είπε, ενώ στην ερώτηση τι θα κάνει εάν δεν βρεθεί αγοραστής απάντησε: «Δεν έχω να πληρώσω, δεν μπορώ να πληρώσω, ας έρθει ο Βενιζέλος να με συλλάβει».
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231130505​
Φοβάμαι ότι ο φίλτατος Θόδωρος ξεπέρασε κάθε όριο στην ασυνεννοησία που έχουν επιδείξει οι υπουργοί του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Το μέτρο είναι κλειδί της τωρινής πολιτικής της κυβέρνησης της οποίας είναι αντιπρόεδρος μαζί με τον εισηγητή του μέτρου που ψηφίστηκε χτες, και αυτός το υπονομεύει με δήλωση με την οποία τι άραγε επιδιώκει, να τον λυπηθούμε που κληρονόμησε τόσα ακίνητα που πρέπει να πληρώσει 17.500 ευρώ; Τους έχει πειράξει όλους η κρίση στο μυαλό;

Όχι, δεν παίρνω θέση υπέρ ή κατά του μέτρου. Αλλά από ό,τι έχουν ανακοινώσει (και ενίοτε εφαρμόσει) ως τώρα, τα μισά έχουν πάει στο βρόντο γιατί δεν μπορούν να δείξουν ότι ξέρουν τι κάνουν και γιατί το κάνουν.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2011)

Earion said:


> Τέρμα στα φαινόμενα λαθροχειρίας επιδιώκει να βάλει το υπουργείο Παιδείας καθιερώνοντας την ηλεκτρονική διαδικασία υποβολής αίτησης για το φοιτητικό πάσο. Εκτός από την ηλεκτρονική διαδικασία, για πρώτη φορά από φέτος οι φοιτητές δεν θα παίρνουν *τα πάσο τους* από τις γραμματείες των ΑΕΙ, αλλά από καταστήματα εμπορίας προϊόντων κινητής τηλεφωνίας και νέας τεχνολογίας. Για την παραλαβή ο δικαιούχος θα καταβάλει 2,46 ευρώ.​



...και κλάμα οι ΔΑΠίτες, ΠΑΣΠίτες και λοιποί -ίτες, που πουλούσαν τα πάσα σε μη φοιτητές...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2011)

Earion said:


> Πάντως, το νέο πάσο προκαλεί αντιδράσεις. Μέλη της ΚΝΕ έχουν προγραμματίσει κινητοποίηση για την Πέμπτη στα γραφεία του ΟΑΣΑ (10 π. μ.


Μήπως ξέρει κανείς γιατί αντιδρά η ΚΝΕ, πέραν της προφανούς απάντησης "Η ΚΝΕ αντιδρά σε οτιδήποτε ανακοινώνει η κυβέρνηση";


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2011)

Επειδή έχει αρχίσει ήδη να κυκλοφορεί στο Διαδίκτυο η παραπάνω είδηση σχετικά με τον Πάγκαλο στο Mega με την εξής διατύπωση:Μαινόμενος ο αντιπρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης Θεοδ. Πάγκαλος δήλωσε σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή ότι είναι αδύναμος να πληρώσει το νέο χαράτσι ακινήτων...​μπορεί να διαπιστώσει οποιοσδήποτε, βλέποντας το βίντεο, ότι ο Πάγκαλος δεν είναι μαινόμενος. Στην αρχή δείχνει συνοφρυωμένος, και στη συνέχεια μάλλον το ρίχνει στην πλάκα.

Αυτά χωρίς να τρέφω καμιά συμπάθεια στον Πάγκαλο, αλλά είναι λίγο εκνευριστική η μανία των απανταχού μπλογκογράφων να κάνουν την τρίχα τριχιά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Ούτε μαινόμενος είναι, αλλά και τα ελληνικά του είναι καλύτερα. Σίγουρα δεν είπε ότι είναι «αδύναμος να πληρώσει». Δεν λέγεται, αλλά δεν θα το έλεγε ακόμα κι αν λεγόταν. Για να καταλάβετε, δεν είπε καν «_αδυνατώ_ να πληρώσω».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ούτε μαινόμενος είναι, αλλά και τα ελληνικά του είναι καλύτερα. Σίγουρα δεν είπε ότι είναι «αδύναμος να πληρώσει». Δεν λέγεται, αλλά δεν θα το έλεγε ακόμα κι αν λεγόταν. Για να καταλάβετε, δεν είπε καν «_αδυνατώ_ να πληρώσω».




Τα αστεία με το πάχος του τα έκανε πιο πριν, όταν αποκάλυψε ότι παχαίνει επειδή τρώει μπόλικες χωριάτικες με ψωμί...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2011)

Πάντως, επί της ουσίας του θέματος, έχω να προτείνω στον κύριο Πάγκαλο το εξής:
Να μου δώσει εμένα τα ακίνητά του, και θα πουλήσω ένα ή περισσότερα για να εξοφλήσω τους φόρους και τις εισφορές, και θα είμαι και πολύ ευχαριστημένη. Σιγά μη λυπηθούμε τον οποιονδήποτε Πάγκαλο με καμιά 80αρά ακίνητα στο όνομά του, που όπως δηλώνει τα κληρονόμησε όλα, δεν αγόρασε ούτε ένα. Πρόβλημα κι αυτό!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς γιατί αντιδρά η ΚΝΕ, πέραν της προφανούς απάντησης "Η ΚΝΕ αντιδρά σε οτιδήποτε ανακοινώνει η κυβέρνηση";


Επειδή τα καταστήματα από τα οποία παραλαμβάνονται τα πάσα δεν ανήκουν πλέον στον κομμουνιστή κο Πάνο Γερμανό (http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=1588), αλλά στον γερμανοκίνητο (με άλλη σημασία, αυτήν της εθνικότητας) καπιταλιστικό ΟΤΕ (http://www.rizospastis.gr/wwwengine/story.do?id=6455818). Παρεμπ, ο κομμουνιστής κος Πάνος Γερμανός (ό.π.) δεν έγινε μόνο πολυεκατομμυριούχος αλλά, εξαιτίας της εκπληκτικής πενιάς που έκανε με τη Cosmote, σήμερα κλείνουν 130 καταστήματα του ΟΤΕ (http://www.makthes.gr/news/economy/78055/) για το οποίο δεν άκουσα να λέει τίποτα το ΚΚΕ.


----------



## anef (Sep 28, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή τα καταστήματα από τα οποία παραλαμβάνονται τα πάσα δεν ανήκουν πλέον στον κομμουνιστή κο Πάνο Γερμανό (http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=1588), αλλά στον γερμανοκίνητο (με άλλη σημασία, αυτήν της εθνικότητας) καπιταλιστικό ΟΤΕ (http://www.rizospastis.gr/wwwengine/story.do?id=6455818). Παρεμπ, ο κομμουνιστής κος Πάνος Γερμανός (ό.π.) δεν έγινε μόνο πολυεκατομμυριούχος αλλά, εξαιτίας της εκπληκτικής πενιάς που έκανε με τη Cosmote, σήμερα κλείνουν 130 καταστήματα του ΟΤΕ (http://www.makthes.gr/news/economy/78055/) για το οποίο δεν άκουσα να λέει τίποτα το ΚΚΕ.



Το ΚΚΕ θα πρέπει να δώσει εξηγήσεις επειδή κάποτε στα νιάτα του ο Γερμανός ήταν μέλος της ΚΝΕ; Τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε; Να απολογείται και για τις μ****ίες που λέει και κάνει ο Πάγκαλος; Κι αυτός μέλος του ΚΚΕ ήταν κάποτε.

Οι φοιτητές διαμαρτύρονται για τα πάσο, και πολύ καλά κάνουν, γιατί αναγκάζονται να πληρώσουν 2,5 ευρώ σε μια ιδιωτική εταιρία για κάτι που δικαιούνται να έχουν δωρεάν. Καμία σχέση δεν έχει βέβαια αυτό με τον Γερμανό. Το ότι η παιδεία σιγά-σιγά (ή μάλλον γρήγορα-γρήγορα...) μετατρέπεται σ' ένα σπορ για πλούσιους δεν σας απασχολεί καθόλου;


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

anef said:


> Το ότι η παιδεία σιγά-σιγά (ή μάλλον γρήγορα-γρήγορα...) μετατρέπεται σ' ένα σπορ για πλούσιους δεν σας απασχολεί καθόλου;


Το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα για τα φροντιστήρια της μέσης (εν μέρει γιατί δεν ξέρουμε τι να κάνουμε τους καθηγητές τους και πώς θα τους απορροφήσουμε στο δημόσιο) είναι αρκετά σοβαρό ρεζιλίκι εδώ και κοντά πενήντα χρόνια, χρόνια χωρίς κρίση, ώστε να είναι παρωνυχίδα τα 2,5 ευρώ για μια εξυπηρέτηση που κάνει μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία, για να μη χρειάζεται να προσλαμβάνουμε υπαλλήλους για να εκδίδουν ταυτότητες. Αλλά από την πολλή διαμαρτυρία χάνουμε τα μεγέθη.


----------



## anef (Sep 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα για τα φροντιστήρια της μέσης (εν μέρει γιατί δεν ξέρουμε τι να κάνουμε τους καθηγητές τους και πώς θα τους απορροφήσουμε στο δημόσιο) είναι αρκετά σοβαρό ρεζιλίκι εδώ και κοντά πενήντα χρόνια, χρόνια χωρίς κρίση, ώστε να είναι παρωνυχίδα τα 2,5 ευρώ για μια εξυπηρέτηση που κάνει μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία, για να μη χρειάζεται να προσλαμβάνουμε υπαλλήλους για να εκδίδουν ταυτότητες. Αλλά από την πολλή διαμαρτυρία χάνουμε τα μεγέθη.



Nickel, για το αρκετά (μάλλον πολύ) σοβαρό ρεζιλίκι των φροντιστηρίων διαμαρτυρίες υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν. Για το ότι δεν έγινε τίποτα φταίνε οι σημερινοί 18άρηδες; Εδώ όμως έχουμε το γνωστό, χιλιοπαιγμένο έργο: η κατάχρηση (μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη) ενός δωρεάν ή προνοιακού χαρακτήρα συστήματος χρησιμοποιείται ως επιχείρημα για την κατάργησή του (συνήθως από τους ίδιους που επέτρεπαν ή ενθάρρυναν αυτή την κατάχρηση). Αυτοί που πλήττονται είναι τα πιο φτωχά στρώματα, που ειδικά μέσα στην κρίση θα έπρεπε να έχουν μεγαλύτερη στήριξη. 

Όσο για τα 2,5 ευρώ (που του χρόνου, βέβαια, μπορεί να γίνουν 5 ή 10), το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο το ποσό, όσο το ίδιο το γεγονός της ανάθεσης δημόσιων εργασιών σε ιδιώτες. Τα δημόσια αγαθά κομματιάζονται και μοιράζονται, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Κανένας υπάλληλος δεν θα προσλαμβανόταν για την έκδοση των ταυτοτήτων, τόσα χρόνια δηλαδή πώς εκδίδονταν; Ούτε υπάρχει κάποια διασφάλιση ότι δεν θα γίνεται κατάχρηση του συστήματος από την ιδιωτική εταιρία. Σε τι βασιζόμαστε; Στην εντιμότητα των διάφορων Γερμανών (με τεχνογνωσία σκανδάλων Siemens); Όσο για την εξυπηρέτηση, θα μου επιτρέψεις να αμφιβάλλω αν μια ιδιωτική εταιρία τέτοιου μεγέθους κάνει ποτέ εξυπηρετήσεις (το πιθανότερο είναι να λιμπίζεται κι άλλα κομμάτια -για κάποιους η κρίση είναι ευκαιρία, είπαμε).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2011)

anef said:


> Όσο για τα 2,5 ευρώ (που του χρόνου, βέβαια, μπορεί να γίνουν 5 ή 10), το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο το ποσό, όσο το ίδιο το γεγονός της ανάθεσης δημόσιων εργασιών σε ιδιώτες.


Ερώτηση: τότε γιατί η ΚΝΕ δεν κάνει κινήσεις διαμαρτυρίας που τους δρόμους τους χτίζουν τεχνικές εταιρείες, τα νοσοκομεία τα εξοπλίζουν κάθε είδους ιδιωτικές εταιρείες, κ.ο.κ.;


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Τι μου τα λες εμένα, anef, που είμαι υπέρ της υγιούς ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας και του μεγάλου κράτους. Κι έτσι που τα φτιάξαμε, το μεγάλο κράτος θα μείνει απολειφάδι και η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία θα είναι ανθυγιεινό σπορ.


----------



## anef (Sep 28, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Ερώτηση: τότε γιατί η ΚΝΕ δεν κάνει κινήσεις διαμαρτυρίας που τους δρόμους τους χτίζουν τεχνικές εταιρείες, τα νοσοκομεία τα εξοπλίζουν κάθε είδους ιδιωτικές εταιρείες, κ.ο.κ.;


 
Λογικά γιατί η ΚΝΕ ως Κομμουνιστική _Νεολαία _Ελλάδας ασχολείται με θέματα που αφορούν τη _νεολαία_. Με τα άλλα ασχολείται το ΚΚΕ, που απ' ό,τι ξέρω δεν έχει καμιά ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια στις τεχνικές εταιρίες που χτίζουν δρόμους ή στις ιδιωτικές εταιρίες που εξοπλίζουν τα νοσοκομεία, πάντως. Έχεις άλλες πληροφορίες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

Εγώ θεωρώ ότι το πάσο (για τους φοιτητές που ανήκουν στα πιο φτωχά στρώματα) είναι απαραίτητη δημόσια παροχή. Η διαδικασία της έκδοσης και της διαχείρισής του, όμως, δεν είναι αναγκαίο να είναι δημόσια· είναι αναγκαίο να είναι αποδοτική, διαφανής, αποτελεσματική, και όσο το δυνατόν φθηνότερη. Επειδή λοιπόν τα 2,5 ευρώ αντιστοιχούν σε δύο εισιτήρια (και το ένα θα το πληρώσεις έτσι κι αλλιώς πηγαίνοντας να πάρεις το πάσο) και το θέμα γίνεται «θέμα αρχής», θα ήταν χρήσιμο να μην γίνονται αφορισμοί αλλά κοστολόγηση.

Και συμφωνώ ότι τώρα το κόστος δεν είναι μηδενικό, αλλά άμεσο για τους φοιτητές, αλλά ούτε όταν απασχολούνται δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι είναι μηδενικό. Απλώς επιμερίζεται στο σύνολο και κάπου χάνεται. Επειδή δε (και τώρα κάνω υπόθεση) ούτε οι μισθοί στο δημόσιο έχουν ξεφτιλιστεί όσο στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, ούτε η παραγωγικότητα είναι συγκρίσιμη, θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό ότι στο παρελθόν κάθε πάσο θα κόστιζε στο κοινωνικό σύνολο περισσότερο από 2,5 ευρώ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2011)

Θα μπορούσα να δώσω κι άλλα παραδείγματα (π.χ. τις εταιρείες που εξοπλίζουν τα πανεπιστήμια με υλικό, ή που αναλαμβάνουν την κατασκευή σχολικών κτιρίων κτλ) ωστόσο το θέμα δεν είναι αν είναι πετυχημένο το παράδειγμα. Εξάλλου, είναι αυτονόητο ότι οι αναθέσεις θα γίνουν σε ιδιωτικές εταιρείες, γιατί το κράτος δεν διαθέτει την τεχνογνωσία και τον εξοπλισμό που χρειάζεται. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι μου δίνεται η εντύπωση πως οι κομματικές νεολαίες, της ΚΝΕ συμπεριλαμβανομένης, συχνά αντιδρούν με αυτοματισμούς. Με πενιχρά αποτελέσματα, συνήθως.

Τέλος πάντων, ας πούμε απλώς ότι σκέφτομαι μεγαλόφωνα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2011)

Palavra said:


> ...και κλάμα οι ΔΑΠίτες, ΠΑΣΠίτες και λοιποί -ίτες, που πουλούσαν τα πάσα σε μη φοιτητές...


 
Πώς γινεται αυτό ρε Παλάβρα, αφού το πάσο το παίρνεις από τη γραμματεία του πανεπιστημίου σου; 
Είναι τα καταστήματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας πιο αξιόπιστα απο το πανεπιστήμιο;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2011)

SBE, δεν ξέρω αν το διάβασες αλλά υπολογίστηκε ότι μοιράζονταν 140.000 πέτσινα πάσα ετησίως. Οπότε άσ' το καλύτερα. :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2011)

Και να πω ότι εγώ πάσο ξέρω την φοιτητική ταυτότητα. Η φοιτητική ταυτότητα λοιπόν, που είναι χαρτί που βεβαιώνει την ιδιότητα του φοιτητή, είναι λογικό να παρέχεται από το ίδιο το πανεπιστήμιο δωρεάν κάθε φορά που ανανεώνεται η εγγραφή. Δεν είναι λογικό ούτε να χρεώνεται ο φοιτητής ούτε να λέμε ότι χρειάζεται επιπλέον προσωπικό το πανεπιστήμιο για αυτή τη δουλειά, γιατί τι στο διάολο κάνει το προσωπικό του πανεπιστημίου αν δεν κάνει ούτε αυτό; 
Τώρα, αν για τη συγκοινωνία ή για το σινεμά ή για αλλού χρειάζεσαι άλλο χαρτί και δεν αρκεί η φοιτητική ταυτότητα, αυτό εκδίδεται με την ευθύνη του φορέα που το ζητάει. Δηλαδή αν ο ΟΣΕ σου λέει θέλουμε να έχεις την κάρτα μας για να έχεις εκπτώσεις, και την πουλάμε Χ ποσό, ο ΟΣΕ θα την εκδώσει κλπ κλπ. 

Η τελευταία φοιτητική ταυτότητα που είχα στο ΗΒ ήταν και κλειδί για το πανεπιστήμιο, και κάρτα της βιβλιοθήκης και κάρτα που φόρτωνες με λεφτά για να πληρώνεις φωτοτυπίες κλπ κλπ Και την είχαν έτοιμη και μου την έδωσαν την πρώτη μέρα των μαθημάτων. Και φυσικά την έδειχνες για να έχεις έκπτωση παντού. Παλιότερα που δεν ήταν τόσο προχωρημένη η τεχνολογία είχα μία σκέτη πλαστικοποιημένη που δεν άνοιγε πόρτες (τότε είχαν χερούλια οι πόρτες). Κι ακόμα παλιότερα στην Ελλάδα είχα μία που ήταν βιβλιαράκι και κάθε χρόνο το σφράγιζαν όταν γραφόσουν. Με α/α 1035 (ναι, το θυμάμαι).


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Επειδή η είδηση για το πάσο ήταν σε άλλη σελίδα:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_2_27/09/2011_457419

Και ναι, άλλο το πάσο, άλλο η ταυτότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2011)

SBE said:


> Πώς γινεται αυτό ρε Παλάβρα, αφού το πάσο το παίρνεις από τη γραμματεία του πανεπιστημίου σου;


Αν ποτέ γνωριστούμε από κοντά, θύμισέ μου να σου φέρω αποδείξεις ;)


SBE said:


> Δεν είναι λογικό ούτε να χρεώνεται ο φοιτητής ούτε να λέμε ότι χρειάζεται επιπλέον προσωπικό το πανεπιστήμιο για αυτή τη δουλειά, γιατί τι στο διάολο κάνει το προσωπικό του πανεπιστημίου αν δεν κάνει ούτε αυτό;


Συμφωνώ ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι δωρεάν. Ωστόσο, επειδή το προσωπικό των πανεπιστημίων ως επί το πλείστον ασχολείται με την τελειοποίηση της χρήσης αυτού εδώ του εργαλείου*, δεν θα βασιζόμουν πάνω τους. Εξάλλου, δεν νομίζω η διακίνηση πάσων από τις φοιτητικές παρατάξεις να είχε την έγκριση του κράτους. 


_________________
* Στη σχολή μου (με τον αστρονομικό αριθμό των 60 φοιτητών ανά έτος, εκ των οποίων παρακολουθούσαν καμιά εικοσαριά), όταν η 1 από τις 7 γραμματείς (η οποία και δούλευε στ' αλήθεια) πήρε άδεια για να γεννήσει, κάναμε να δούμε αναλυτική βαθμολογία 7 μήνες (μέχρι να γυρίσει, δηλαδή).


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και ναι, άλλο το πάσο, άλλο η ταυτότητα.



Οπότε αντί να μπλέκουνε ιδιώτες κλπ δεν θα ήταν πιο αποτελεσματικό να καταργηθεί το πάσο και για κάθε χρήση του να χρειάζεται η επίδειξη της φοιτητικής ταυτότητας; Ίσως και με ενοποίηση του σχεδίου της φοιτητικής ταυτότητας για να δίνουν όλα τα πανεπιστήμια το ίδιο και να έχει π.χ. το έτος με τόσο μεγάλα γράμματα που να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις μετά τη λήξη της χωρίς να σε πάρουν χαμπάρι. 

Πάντως, τώρα που το λέμε, εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να είχα άλλο χαρτί από τη φοιτητική ταυτότητα. Αστική συγκοινωνία δεν χρησιμοποιούσα γιατί η πόλη είχε έκταση ένα χιλιόμετρο και στο ΚΤΕΛ και τον ΟΣΕ ζητούσαν μόνο φοιτητική ταυτότητα για να πάρεις μειωμένο εισιτήριο. Πάσα και άλλα τέτοια κόλπα δεν θα θυμάμαι. 

Το άλλο που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι γιατί το Υπουργείο Παιδείας αποζημιώνει τα μέσα μεταφοράς για τη φοιτητική έκπτωση. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι το ΚΤΕΛ, ο ΟΣΕ, οι ιδιωτικές αστικές συγκοινωνίες κλπ προσφέρουν την έκπτωση για να προσελκύσουν πελατεία, όπως προσφέρουν φοιτητικά εισιτήρια οι κινηματογράφοι (και μη μου πείτε ότι και τα σινεμά τα αποζημιώνει το κράτος για τα φοιτητικά).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2011)

SBE said:


> Οπότε αντί να μπλέκουνε ιδιώτες κλπ δεν θα ήταν πιο αποτελεσματικό να καταργηθεί το πάσο και για κάθε χρήση του να χρειάζεται η επίδειξη της φοιτητικής ταυτότητας;


Δεν δικαιούνται όλοι οι φοιτητές έκπτωση στις μετακινήσεις τους, οπότε με μια λέξη: «όχι».


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2011)

Εμ, άμα δικαιούνται οι μισοί τότε είναι φυσικό να προσπαθούν οι άλλοι μισοί να κάνουν κάποια μικροκομπίνα για να πάρουν κι αυτοί έκπτωση. είναι δηλαδή στραβό το κλήμα από την αρχή. 

Τέλος πάντων, όλα αυτά είναι εκτός θέματος και γενικά ή έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα πάρα πολύ από τότε που ήμουνα φοιτήτρια ή επειδή δεν χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ αστική συγκοινωνία σα φοιτήτρια δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται - ΟΣΕ και ΚΤΕΛ μου έδιναν κανονικά έκπτωση και συνήθως δεν ζήταγαν καν να δουν ταυτότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2011)

Κακώς που δε ζητούσαν ταυτότητα, πάντως.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2011)

Σε μια πόλη 40Κ κατοίκων αν έρθει να βγάλει εισιτήριο ένας φοιτητής είναι μάλλον εύκολο να καταλάβεις ότι είναι φοιτητής. Ίσως και να τον θυμάσαι από την προηγούμενη φορά. Στο ΚΤΕΛ στην Αθήνα με θυμόντουσαν, έκλεινα πάντα τηλεφωνικά. Και στο σινεμά επειδή είχα φοιτητική ταυτότητα με είχε αφήσει να δω ταινία "ακατάλληλη" κι ας μην ήμουνα ακόμα 18. Τυπικά ήταν παράνομος. Ουσιαστικά δε νομίζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2011)

Η κρίση και στις ναυαρχίδες του ημερήσιου τύπου:

Κύμα απολύσεων στον ΔΟΛ (από το Ποντίκι)
“Νύχτα του Αγίου Βαρθολομαίου” σε ΔΟΛ και “Πήγασο” (από το ιστολόγιο Antinews)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 1, 2011)

Από ότι είχα διαβάσει προ ημερών (αλλά και πέρυσι) στο blog του techie chan, η κρίση των επιχειρήσεων αυτών δεν αποτελεί έκπληξη:
Δύσκολοι καιροί για πρίγκιπες (και εκδότες)
Δύσκολοι καιροί για εκδότες (επαναληπτικές εξετάσεις Α’ εξάμηνου 2011)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2011)

Και πολύ περισσότερο στη χώρα όπου ισχύει ακόμη η φράση του Αλ. Σούτσου: «Ή υπούργημα μου δίνεις ή εφημερίδα βγάζω»!


----------



## fourioti (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.emea.gr/article/115507/the-great-greek-heist.html ''The Great Greek Heist''
Να αρχίσουμε τη μετάφραση; Τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

Φαντάζομαι ότι έχουμε μπουχτίσει τις ερμηνείες της κρίσης — και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι βγάλαμε όλοι τα ίδια διδάγματα. Αυτό που θα άξιζε να συζητάμε τώρα πιο πολύ (και να μεταφράζουμε) είναι έξυπνες ιδέες για το πώς άτομα και μικρές ή μεγαλύτερες ομάδες θα μπορέσουμε να είμαστε παραγωγικοί, να δημιουργήσουμε πλούτο για μας και για τη χώρα. Είναι καλύτερο από το να γεμίζουμε πλατείες Κλαυθμώνος.


(Καλωσόρισμα κι από μένα, με την ευκαιρία. :) )


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2011)

Κοιτάζοντας αυτό εδώ στο Εκόνομιστ σχετικά με το τι ποσοστό του εισοδήματος κάποιου που βγάζει 100Κ δολλάρια ετησίως φορολογείται, παρατηρώ με ενδιαφέρον τη θέση της Ελλάδας (Ελλάδα- Βέλγιο μια από τα ίδια, πίστευα πάντα, να που επιβεβαιώνεται). Στέλνω το σύνδεσμο για να έχουμε σημείο αναφοράς όταν συζητάμε.


----------



## fourioti (Oct 2, 2011)

Η κρισεολογία έχει νικήσει στα σημεία. Τα κλειδιά για να βγούμε δεν μας τα δίνει κανείς άλλος από τους εαυτούς μας. Για μένα μια από τις λύσεις, αν όχι έξυπνη ή τετραπέρατη αλλά τουλάχιστον ανθρώπινη, είναι η αλληλεγγύη. Στις δουλειές, στα προβλήματα, στην καθημερινότητα. Μέσα από αυτήν η περίφημη ''τράπεζα χρόνου''. Σου αφιερώνω χρόνο για κάτι που γνωρίζω καλά (τα ηλεκτρικά σου πχ) και εσύ μου αφιερώνεις χρόνο για κάτι άλλο (επισκευή του PC, formatting etc). Κάτι που εφαρμόζουμε σταδιακά εδώ στην Κόρινθο μέσα από έναν πυρήνα που δημιουργήθηκε από την Πλατεία Περιβολάκια με πρωταγωνιστές νέα παιδιά κυρίως.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2011)

Ωραία όλα αυτά, fourioti, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως κολλάνε με κάτι άλλο που άκουσα να συζητούν κάποιοι γνωστοί μου. Να η περίπτωση:
Καθηγήτριες σε γυμνάσιο λάβανε το νέο προσαρμοσμένο μισθό τους του δεκαπενθήμερου. Η μία (που την ξέρω) έπαιρνε προ της κρίσης καθαρά 1350 περίπου το μήνα. Της ήρθε το δεκαπενθήμερο 360. Το σχολίαζαν με συναδέρφους και η άποψη όλων ήταν: _αφού μας κόψανε το μισθό κι εμείς θα σταματήσουμε να δουλεύουμε. _. 
Αυτό πως θα το αποφύγουμε; Πώς θα καταφέρουμε να μη γενικευτεί; Δεν θα σχολιάσω αν κατά τη γνώμη μου δούλευαν οι καθηγητές πριν, αλλά για να το σκεφτούμε λίγο: αν σταματήσουν να δουλεύουν, τότε τι θα γίνει με τη μόρφωση της επόμενης γενιάς; Και τίνος τα παιδιά θα υποφέρουν; Των άλλων μόνο ή και των ίδιων; Έτσι θα βγούμε από την κρίση; Με το να καταστρέψουμε ό,τι έχει απομείνει όρθιο; Στις 28/9 το BBC έδειξε ένα μικρο φιλμάκι με θέμα την κατάρρευση των κοινωνικών δομών στην Ελλάδα σαν αποτέλεσμα της οικονομικής κατάρρευσης. Μου φάνηκε απαισιόδοξο, κυρίως γιατί μεγάλωσα με την εικόνα του φτωχού και τίμιου Έλληνα και θεωρώ ότι φτώχεια δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα και εξαθλίωση και ασυδοσία. Όμως μου λένε φίλοι που ζουν στην Ελλάδα ότι μάλλον εγώ είμαι αισιόδοξη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2011)

somnambulist said:


> Για καλό και για κακό θα φτιάξω και μια κιβωτό


 
Λοιπόν, το μυστηριο λύθηκε, ο κύριος του κλιπακιού είναι ερασιτέχνης χρηματιστής (αναρωτιέμαι αν και οι υπόλοιποι καναλοειδικοί είναι τέτοιες περιπτωσεις). Ιδού.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2011)

SBE said:


> Το σχολίαζαν με συναδέρφους και η άποψη όλων ήταν: _αφού μας κόψανε το μισθό κι εμείς θα σταματήσουμε να δουλεύουμε. _


Δηλαδή αποφάσισαν να γράψουν τα παιδιά στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια. Τα παιδιά που οι γονείς τους ενδεχομένως έχουν υποστεί ακόμα μεγαλύτερες μειώσεις μισθών, και που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν έχουν χρήματα να πληρώσουν τους ίδιους καθηγητές για ιδιαίτερα - μαύρα, εννοείται.

Όσο για τον φτωχό και τίμιο Έλληνα, δεν νομίζω να υπήρξε ποτέ, τουλάχιστον σε ευρεία κλίμακα. Θέλω να πω, αυτός ο δήθεν τίμιος Έλληνας αντάλλασσε τόσα χρόνια την ψήφο του με ρουσφέτια, ως γνήσιος κλεπταποδόχος, καταπατούσε τη φύση για να χτίσει αυθαίρετα, σαν κανονικός ληστής, έκλεβε στους φόρους του κτλ κτλ, και φέρει μεγάλο μέρος της ευθύνης για το πώς φτάσαμε ως εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή αποφάσισαν να γράψουν τα παιδιά στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια. Τα παιδιά που οι γονείς τους ενδεχομένως έχουν υποστεί ακόμα μεγαλύτερες μειώσεις μισθών, και που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν έχουν χρήματα να πληρώσουν τους ίδιους καθηγητές για ιδιαίτερα - μαύρα, εννοείται.



Ακριβώς. Βεβαίως θα μπορούσε κανείς να ισχυριστεί ότι και πριν το ίδιο έκαναν, αλλά άμα με αφορμή τις περικοπές μισθών γενικευτεί αυτή η αντίδραση, έχετε γειά βρυσούλες. Δηλαδή θα πάψουν να εξυπηρετούν στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και οι λίγοι που εξυπηρετούσαν; Θα σταματήσουν οι πυροσβέστες να σβύνουν τις φωτιές; Οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΣΕ θα πάψουν να συντηρούν τα τρένα; Ο καθένας θα αποφασίζει αυθαίρετα ότι επειδή δεν του αρέσει ο μισθός του θα προσποιείται απλώς ότι δουλεύει;
Πάντως ο φτωχός και τίμιος υπήρχε. Ίσως όχι στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα (δηλαδή στις εργατικές συνοικίες της Αθήνας στην ουσία, που είχαν μαζέψει εσωτερικούς μετανάστες). Δεν ξέρω τι διαφορά ηλικίας έχουμε, αλλά εγώ θυμάμαι την εργατούπολη Πάτρα που κάθε πρωί στις εφτά ξύπναγε όλη την πόλη η σειρήνα του Λαδόπουλου (εκείνη την ώρα ξεκίναγαν τα μηχανήματα της χαρτοποιίας). Είχαμε πολλούς γνωστούς και συγγενείς που ήταν φτωχοί χωρίς δυνατότητες για διορισμό στο δημόσιο (άρα ρουσφέτι μηδέν), έμεναν σε ενοίκιο και έκαναν οικονομίες για ένα δυάρι ή πηγαινοερχόντουσαν με το λεωφορείο από το χωριό στη δουλειά, πεντέξι χιλιόμετρα διαδρομή ήταν άλλωστε (άρα καταπάτηση μηδέν). Στην εφορία δεν ξέρω τι δήλωναν αλλά όταν είσαι μεροδούλι μεροφάι δε νομίζω να έχεις και πολλά να δηλώσεις

Μπορεί να ακούγονται λίγο ρομαντικά όλα αυτά, και σίγουρα υπήρχαν τεράστιες κοινωνικές ανισότητες και προβλήματα, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι έλεγε κανένας ότι επειδή δεν του αρέσει ο μισθός του θα σταματήσει να δουλεύει, ούτε καταστρέφανε τη δημόσια περιουσία γιατί έτσι. Δυστυχώς, μόλις πιάσανε μια δραχμή οι πιο πολλοί έφτασαν στο άλλο άκρο κι εκεί είναι που απέτυχε η Ελλάδα. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2011)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι η μητέρα μου στο πρώτο της ταξίδι στην Ελλάδα το 1962 λέει ότι βρήκε απερίγραπτη φτώχεια αλλά ισχυρή κοινωνική αλληλεγγύη.


----------



## fourioti (Oct 3, 2011)

fourioti said:


> http://www.emea.gr/article/115507/the-great-greek-heist.html ''The Great Greek Heist''
> Να αρχίσουμε τη μετάφραση; Τι λέτε;


 
Ευρέθη!!!! http://logia-starata.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post_1145.html
με τη βοήθεια του κοινού.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

pontios said:


> Δεν ξέρω άμα είδατε αυτήν την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη με τον Αντώνη Φώσκολο... στο θέμα των τεράστιων υποθαλάσσιων κοιτασμάτων τα οποία (πολύ πιθανόν) βρίσκονται νοτιά της Κρήτης ... άλλα και σε διπλανή εκτεταμένη λεκάνη (σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος) που φτάνει μέχρι την Ελλάδα.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDThuOHfe9g


 
Δεν είδα χτες την εκπομπή του Θεοδωράκη, αλλά έπεσα επάνω της σήμερα στο protagon.gr (εδώ) και τη βρήκα ενδιαφέρουσα, έστω κι αν έχει σκόρπιες τοποθετήσεις. Έχει και για τα κοιτάσματα το κατιτί της (στο 15:10 του 3/3).


Αντιγράφω από το κείμενο παρουσίασης της εκπομπής:
Γιάννης Γρηγορίου, δ/ντης Έρευνας και Παραγωγής των Ελληνικών Πετρελαίων: «Τους τελευταίους μήνες ακούμε μια έντονη φημολογία, μύθους ολόκληρους για τεράστια κοιτάσματα στην Ελλάδα. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι η πραγματικότητα».


----------



## Costas (Oct 5, 2011)

Ο Επίτροπος για την Ενέργεια Guenther Oettinger συμφωνεί να κυματίζουν μεσίστιες οι σημαίες των χωρών με υπερβολικό χρέος! Το ενδεχόμενο θα αποτελεί γι' αυτές, είπε, ισχυρόν αποτρεπτικό παράγοντα... (Οικ-Πρ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2011)

Παλιός φίλος της Λεξιλογίας ο Έτινγκερ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Άμα διαβάζω και τις παπαρολογίες του Νεοζηλανδού φιλοσόφου που γράφει ιστοριούλες του δημοτικού για να τον καταλάβει το πόπολο, μου 'ρχεται να κράξω «Τι ψυχή θα παραδώσεις, Μαορί;».

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15155395


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2011)

Μια εξαιρετική πρόταση του Ν. Σαραντάκου για το θέμα της εφεδρείας. Την προσυπογράφω με χέρια και με πόδια:Επειδή λοιπόν, αγαπητή κυβέρνηση, η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα πρέπει να φαίνεται και τίμια, άσχετα αν είναι, επιτρέψτε μου να προτείνω μια ιδέα που μπορεί να βοηθήσει να γίνει αποδεκτό το μέτρο της εφεδρείας από την κοινή γνώμη:

 _Να υπαχθούν κατά προτεραιότητα στην εφεδρεία, και ανεξάρτητα από τον φορέα όπου υπηρετούν, όλοι οι συγγενείς πρώτου και δεύτερου βαθμού των υπουργών, των βουλευτών και των γενικών διοικητών δημόσιων οργανισμών της τελευταίας δεκαετίας που υπηρετούν στο στενό και το ευρύ δημόσιο. 
_
Την πρόταση αυτή καταθέτω ευσεβάστως, χωρίς να διεκδικώ οποιαδήποτε πνευματικά δικαιώματα, ως ελάχιστη προσφορά στην προσπάθεια να ορθοποδήσει η χώρα.
​


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

Του Γιώργου Σιακαντάρη, από τα Νέα:
Φορολογούμενοι vs φοροδιαφυγής
[...]
Είμαστε μια χώρα στην οποία υπάρχουν περισσότεροι από 550.000 ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και εισοδηματίες, οι οποίοι δηλώνουν κατά μέσο όρο λιγότερο από 5.000 ευρώ ετήσιο εισόδημα. Τα κέρδη για το Δημόσιο από την «εργασιακή εφεδρεία», που αναμένεται να στείλει στην ανεργία 150.000 ανθρώπους, να οξύνει την ύφεση, να διχάσει την κοινωνία, υπολογίζονται να φθάσουν το «φοβερό» ποσό των 200 εκατ. ευρώ, όταν υπολογίζεται με μετριοπαθείς υπολογισμούς πως η διαφεύγουσα φορολογητέα ύλη υπερβαίνει τα 2 δισ. Σε κάθε ομαλά λειτουργούσα χώρα είναι εύλογο το αφορολόγητο να είναι ίδιο για όλους τους πολίτες. Στην Ελλάδα όμως το αφορολόγητο δεν μπορεί να είναι ίδιο για τους μισθωτούς και τους άλλους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες. Η αίσθηση της ανισότητας οξύνει το αίσθημα αδικίας.

*Η πραγματική επανάσταση σ' αυτή τη χώρα θα ξεκινήσει όταν αναπτυχθεί ένα κίνημα όχι κατά των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, όχι κατά των επιχειρηματιών, όχι κατά των εργαζόμενων στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, αλλά ένα κίνημα εναντίον όσων φοροδιαφεύγουν, κατά όσων συμβάλλουν στην ανάπτυξη της φοροδιαφυγής και της πολιτικής διαφθοράς. *[...]​


----------



## Costas (Oct 7, 2011)

Ο μεγαλύτερος παταξής του εικοστού αιώνα: το γερμανικό κράτος. Συνέντευξη (21/6/11) Γερμανού ιστορικού της οικονομίας στο Σπήγκελ:

"Deutschland ist der größte Schuldensünder des 20. Jahrhunderts"


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

Περίληψη; Περιληψούλα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2011)

Με τη λέξη ή με το μέτρο;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

Με το σταγονόμετρο :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με τη λέξη ή με το μέτρο;


Με το ευρώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2011)

Ορίστε μια γκουγκλομετάφραση προς τα αγγλικά:

http://translate.google.com/transla....de/wirtschaft/soziales/0,1518,769052,00.html

Πιάνεις μέσες άκρες το νόημα και διασκεδάζεις ταυτόχρονα (εκείνο το Federal Republic of United States είναι μνημειώδες...).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

Ευχ! ...


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Η πραγματική επανάσταση σ' αυτή τη χώρα θα ξεκινήσει όταν αναπτυχθεί ένα κίνημα όχι κατά των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, όχι κατά των επιχειρηματιών, όχι κατά των εργαζόμενων στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, αλλά ένα κίνημα εναντίον όσων φοροδιαφεύγουν, κατά όσων συμβάλλουν στην ανάπτυξη της φοροδιαφυγής και της πολιτικής διαφθοράς. [...]


 
Αυτό μου θυμίζει μια διαφήμιση κατά της φοροδιαφυγής που πήρε το μάτι μου στο ΡΑΙ:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

*Σχεδόν 2 δισ. ευρώ βρήκαν οι ελεγκτές του ΣΔΟΕ σε 77 τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς*

Ποια ελληνική κυβέρνηση θα τολμήσει να περάσει νόμο ότι όταν σου βρίσκουν χρήματα που δεν μπορείς να δικαιολογήσεις με τις φορολογικές σου δηλώσεις, ΠΡΩΤΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ και μετά θα κάνεις τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες να πάρεις πίσω όσα θα έχουν μείνει μετά από την αφαίρεση των φόρων και των προστίμων;Στα δίχτυα του ΣΔΟΕ πιάστηκαν 77 φορολογούμενοι, οι μισοί εκ των οποίων γιατροί, που διατηρούσαν συνολικά καταθέσεις ύψους 1,934 δισ. ευρώ και οι οποίες δεν δικαιολογούνται στο σύνολό τους με βάση τα εισοδήματα που δήλωσαν στην εφορία.​Οι ελεγκτές του ΣΔΟΕ άνοιξαν με εντολή εισαγγελέα τους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς των φορολογουμένων, οι οποίοι τώρα καλούνται να αποδείξουν την προέλευση των καταθέσεών τους, όπως αναφέρουν « Τα Νέα».​Σχεδόν οι μισοί από τους φορολογούμενους που πιάστηκαν στα δίχτυα του ΣΔΟΕ μετά την άρση του τραπεζικού απορρήτου είναι γιατροί και σε αυτούς έρχονται να προστεθούν *τρεις πρώην διοικητές νοσοκομείων. *​Στη λίστα των φοροφυγάδων βρίσκονται, επίσης, *επιχειρηματίες, αγρότες, συνταξιούχοι, ποδοσφαιρικοί μάνατζερ, κομμωτές και αστρολόγοι. *​ Αίσθηση μάλιστα προκαλεί ότι φορολογούμενοι που δηλώνουν ανεπάγγελτοι και δεν υποβάλλουν δηλώσεις μπορούν να συγκεντρώσουν με μηδενικό εισόδημα αυξανόμενες καταθέσεις πολλών εκατομμυρίων ευρώ μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια. ​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Σε ένα κράτος δικαίου δεν μπορεί να κατάσχονται πρώτα όλα. Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνεται όμως (και γίνεται ήδη, τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με τον αρμόδιο διευθυντή που άκουσα πρόσφατα καναδυό φορές στο Μέγκα) είναι να δεσμεύονται όλα μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει η υπόθεση και να αποδείξει καθένας από πού τα έχει. Το θέμα είναι, πάντα σύμφωνα με εκείνον τον διευθυντή, ότι ενώ ο νόμος λέει πλέον ότι για να υποβάλεις ένσταση αφού υπάρξει ο φορολογικός καταλογισμός πρέπει να προπληρώσεις το 50%, γίνονται προσφυγές σε δικαστήρια για ασφαλιστικά μέτρα με το σκεπτικό «μα αν τα δώσω και δικαιωθώ, πώς είναι βέβαιο ότι θα τα πάρω πίσω από το κράτος;» ή, απλά, «δεν έχω λεφτά να πληρώσω» και υπάρχουν δικαστήρια που αίρουν την υποχρέωση αυτής της προκαταβολής κατά 50%. (Δεν το γνωρίζω, απλώς μεταφέρω τι άκουσα.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

Εδώ και καιρό στην Ελλάδα το "κράτος δικαίου" έχει γίνει το πιο σύντομο ανέκδοτο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2011)

Βεβαίως η είδηση έχει μερικά φλου. Για παράδειγμα, μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι καταθέσεις στην τράπεζα δεν προέρχονται μόνο από τη δουλειά, μπορεί να είναι κληρονομιά, μπορεί ο πατέρας σου/ ο νονός σου/ κάποιος συγγενής να σου βάζει λεφτά στην τράπεζα, μπορεί να είναι έσοδα από αγοραπωλησίες ακινήτων, από χρηματιστήριο κλπκλπκλπ. Και μπορεί απλά να αμέλησες ή να μην ήξερες ότι πρέπει να κάνεις κάποιο χαρτί για όλα αυτά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

Όλα αναφέρονται ρητώς με κωδικούς στη φορολογική δήλωση, άρα δεν χωράει τέτοια δικαιολογία. Και ας πούμε ότι είναι εύκολο να αμελήσεις να δηλώσεις μια δωρεά ή ένα κέρδος στο χρηματιστήριο 10, 20 χιλιάδων ευρώ. Τα εκατομμύρια πώς τα "αμελείς";


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2011)

SBE said:


> Βεβαίως η είδηση έχει μερικά φλου. Για παράδειγμα, μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι καταθέσεις στην τράπεζα δεν προέρχονται μόνο από τη δουλειά, μπορεί να είναι κληρονομιά, μπορεί ο πατέρας σου/ ο νονός σου/ κάποιος συγγενής να σου βάζει λεφτά στην τράπεζα, μπορεί να είναι έσοδα από αγοραπωλησίες ακινήτων, από χρηματιστήριο κλπκλπκλπ. Και μπορεί απλά να αμέλησες ή να μην ήξερες ότι πρέπει να κάνεις κάποιο χαρτί για όλα αυτά.


1. Όλα μα όλα αυτά έχουν κωδικούς στην ελληνική φορολογική δήλωση.
2. Η αμέλεια τιμωρείται κανονικά — κι έχει και διαβαθμίσεις.
3. Άγνοια νόμου δεν συγχωρείται — ή μήπως αυτή η αρχή δεν ισχύει στο ΗΒ;


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2011)

Συγγνώμη παιδιά, αλλά ας πούμε ότι εμένα ο πατέρας μου μου έβαζε στην τράπεζα από τότε που έκλεισα τα 10 ένα χιλιάρικο εδώ, ένα χιλιάρικο εκεί (δραχμές) και στο τέλος μαζεύτηκε ένα καλό ποσό που όμως δεν έχει δηλωθεί πουθενά, και μια ωραία ήμερα τα χρησιμοποιώ για να αγοράσω ένα διαμέρισμα. Μου λέτε ότι θα με κλείσουν φυλακή; Μα αφού φαίνεται από το βιβλιάριο ότι πρόκειται για μικροποσά που μαζεύτηκαν σε μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. 

Σημ. Αυτό είναι αληθινό παράδειγμα και ξέρω τι έγινε στο τέλος


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

Ο έλεγχος του ΣΔΟΕ δεν γίνεται για ποσά που μαζεύτηκαν σε 30-40 χρόνια, αλλά που κατατέθηκαν στην τελευταία 5ετία.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2011)

Μα, ακόμη και για το παράδειγμα της SBE υπάρχει φοροτεχνική πρόβλεψη (Ανάλωση ποσών από προηγούμενες χρήσεις).

Αλλά, φυσικά, θα ήταν προτιμότερο SBE να σχολίαζες με βάση τις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις και το (πολύ συγκεκριμένο) πλαίσιο οριοθέτησής τους. Διότι (όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνει η Αλεξάνδρα) δεν μπορεί να ισχυρίζεσαι ότι το θέμα πάσχει όταν αυτού του είδους η παρατήρηση βασίζεται σε άσχετα πράγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Σε κάθε φορολογικό έλεγχο χωρεί ανταπόδειξη. Με άλλα λόγια, αν φέρεις επαρκή δικαιολογητικά, κρίνεσαι ανάλογα (για φοροκλοπή, φοροαποφυγή, απόκρυψη, ανακριβή δήλωση). Για την αγορά πρώτης κατοικίας π.χ., υπήρχε πάντα και επανήλθε μετά από διετές διάλειμμα η κατάργηση του πόθεν έσχες. Συνεπώς δεν μιλάμε για ελέγχους σε μικροποσά, αλλά για εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες αδικαιολόγητα ευρώπουλα. Οι περισσότερες από τις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρει το άρθρο αφορούν ανθρώπους που δεν δήλωναν ακίνητα ή είχαν σημαντικά κρυμμένα εισοδήματα. Αυτούς που εννοούμε όταν λέμε: «Μα πότε θα πιάσουν επιτέλους τη φοροδιαφυγή;» Μην κάνουμε συζήτηση σαν τη γειτόνισσά μου που σιδερώνει πού και πού πουκάμισα σε υπερήλικα άτομα και με ρωτούσε αν πρέπει να δηλώνει το εικοσάρικο χαρτζιλίκι στην εφορία και αν κινδυνεύει να πάει φυλακή. Μη νερώνουμε τον διάλογο με αναλύσεις υποθετικών περιπτώσεων, όπως στα κανάλια που οδύρονται επειδή στο πολυεκκαθαριστικό συμπεριλαμβάνονται και έξτρα τέλη για πισίνες, αεροπλάνα, διαστημόπλοια και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο εκκεντρικό αφορά το ένα δεκάκις μυριοστό του πληθυσμού (αλλά, ανάμεσά τους, μερικούς καναλάρχες και καναλαστέρες).


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2011)

Συγγνώμη που σας ρίχνω το επίπεδο της συζήτησης, αλλά στο απόσπασμα που παραθέτει η Αλεξάνδρα δεν λέει πουθενά ότι οι έλεγχοι αφορούν καταθέσεις της τελευταίας πενταετίας. 
Μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσω επίσης συγγνώμη που η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν ότι απλώς η Εφορία προσπαθεί να δείξει ότι κάτι κάνει και θα ήθελα να δω πόσοι από αυτούς θα τη γλυτώσουν με προσκόμιση δικαιολογητικών κλπ και στο τέλος θα τους ζητήσει και συγγνώμη η εφορία (μόνο που αυτή την είδηση δεν πρόκειται να τη δούμε πουθενά);


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη που σας ρίχνω το επίπεδο της συζήτησης, αλλά στο απόσπασμα που παραθέτει η Αλεξάνδρα δεν λέει πουθενά ότι οι ελεγχοι αφορούν καταθέσεις της τελευταίας πενταετίας.


 Δεν υπάρχει στην είδηση αυτό, αλλά γενικά στις ειδήσεις, ότι το ΣΔΟΕ ξεσκονίζει την τελευταία πενταετία.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2011)

SBE said:


> Μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσω επίσης συγγνώμη που η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν ότι απλως η Εφορία προσπαθεί να δείξει ότι κάτι κάνει και θα ήθελα να δω πόσοι από αυτούς θα τη γλυτώσουν με προσκόμιση δικαιολογητικών κλπ και στο τέλος θα τους ζητησει και συγγνώμη η εφορία (μόνο που άυτή την είδηση δεν πρόκειται να τη δούμε πουθενά);


Συγγνώμη για τις προσωπικές σκέψεις που κάνει ο καθένας, φυσικά και κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να ζητήσει.

Όπως συγγνώμη δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να ζητήσει και κανείς για τις σκέψεις που κάνει διαβάζοντας αυτές τις σκέψεις των άλλων.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

Να επισημάνουμε κάτι που ίσως δεν το προσέξαμε αρκετά; 
Με 1,9 δισ. ευρώ σε 77 φοροφυγάδες, αντιστοιχούν κατά μέσον όρο 25 εκατομμύρια ευρώ στον καθένα. Κι αν κάποιος έχει μόνο 10, κάποιος άλλος προφανώς θα έχει 40, σωστά; Γι' αυτό, είναι αστείο να ψάχνουμε για πιθανές δικαιολογίες που θα μπορούσε να εμφανίσει ο καθένας από αυτούς.

Επίσης, πρέπει να σκεφτούμε ότι κάποιοι από αυτούς μαζεύουν λεφτά από απόλυτα "μαύρες" δραστηριότητες, και δεν θα μπορούσαν να τα δηλώσουν παρά μόνο μετά από καλό "ξέπλυμα", μόνο που δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό. Π.χ. οι μάνατζερ ποδοσφαίρου που μαζεύουν εκατομμύρια από διάφορες πηγές, μεταξύ των οποίων και τα παράνομα στοιχήματα. Άλλοι από αυτούς μπορεί να έχουν το επάγγελμά τους ως βιτρίνα, και να είναι μεγαλέμποροι ναρκωτικών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Πάντως 1,9 δισεκ. καταθέσεις είναι ιλιγγιώδες ποσό. Σαράντα τράπεζες μεγέθους Προτόν Μπανκ ανοιγοκλείνεις...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

Και για να το πάω λίγο παραπέρα, όπως τον Αλ Καπόνε τον έπιασαν για φοροδιαφυγή, αφού δεν μπορούσαν να τον γραπώσουν για τα άλλα του εγκλήματα, ίσως πρέπει μερικοί να πάνε καμιά 20αριά χρόνια στη φυλακή για φοροδιαφυγή, αφού δεν μπόρεσαν να τους πιάσουν για τις παράνομες δραστηριότητες που γέννησαν αυτά τα λεφτά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

Και τώρα για να αποκαταστήσουμε την αλήθεια, αφού διάβασα την είδηση αναλυτικά στην έντυπη έκδοση των ΝΕΩΝ, όπου υπάρχει κατάσταση των φοροφυγάδων, τα αρχικά τους, η ιδιότητά τους και το μέγεθος της φοροδιαφυγής του καθενός τους:

Η αλήθεια κρύβεται στη διατύπωση της είδησης "που διατηρούσαν συνολικά καταθέσεις ύψους 1,934 δισ. ευρώ και οι οποίες δεν δικαιολογούνται στο σύνολό τους". Δηλαδή, είχαν καταθέσεις 1,9 δισ. ευρώ και είχαν δικαιολογήσει μέρος αυτών, όχι όλα. Από τον πίνακα προκύπτουν ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα:



 Ερασιτεχνικό αθλητικό σωματείο που δήλωνε έσοδα μηδέν και είχε καταθέσεις 12 εκατομμύρια.
 Συνταξιούχος αστυνομικός που είχε καταθέσεις 2 εκατομμύρια.
 Ιταλός υπήκοος κάτοικος Θεσσαλονίκης που δήλωσε για δύο χρόνια εισόδημα 1570 ευρώ και είχε καταθέσεις 1,5 εκατομμύριο.
 Αγρότης που δήλωνε μέχρι 7.000 ευρώ, μία χρονιά μόνο δήλωσε 74.000, και είχε καταθέσεις 10 εκατομμύρια.
 
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, η φοροδιαφυγή που στοιχειοθετείται βάσει της διαφοράς καταθέσεων και δηλώσεων δεν είναι 1,9 δισ., όπως υπονοείται και από το πρωτοσέλιδο των ΝΕΩΝ, αλλά μόλις το 10% αυτού του ποσού. Απλώς κατανέμεται ανισομερώς, άλλος έχει κρύψει 100 χιλιαδίτσες, και βρίσκεται σ' αυτόν τον πίνακα, κι άλλος έχει κρύψει 12 εκατομμύρια (το ερασιτεχνικό σωματείο που λέγαμε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Άρα, κάπου είχε δίκιο και η φιλύποπτη SBE...


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2011)

Φιλύποπτη όχι, αλλά δεν είναι περίεργο το ότι στοχοποιούνται οι γιατροί συγκεκριμένα ενώ στη λίστα είχε επαγγέλματα που είναι πολύ πιο ύποπτα ή προσφέρονται πιο πολύ για μεγαλοφοροδιαφυγή; 
Είχε σχολιάσει κάποιος Αμερικανός παλιότερα σχετικά με το σκάνδαλο των εξόδων των βρετανών βουλευτών ότι ο λόγος που άγγιξε τον μέσο πολίτη το σκάνδαλο τόσο πολύ ήταν γιατί τα μεγέθη ήταν μετρήσιμα. Οι απατεώνες δεν έκαναν απάτες δισεκατομμυρίων, ή άλλου ασύλληπτου ποσού, αλλά χρέωναν στο φορολογούμενο καπάκια τουαλέτας, διανυκτερεύσεις σε ξενοδοχεία, τηλεοράσεις, συνδρομές κλπ. 
Έτσι και στην περίπτωσή μας είναι πιο εύκολο νομίζω να στραφεί ο μέσος Ελληνας εναντίον του φοροφυγά γιατρού γιατί έχει το προηγούμενο του φακελλακιού και γιατί ο γιατρός δεν είναι πολύ μακριά μας. Όμως την τελευταία πενταετία (και παραπάνω) δεν έχει τύχει να πάω ούτε μια φορά σε γιατρό στην Ελλάδα και να μην μου κόψει απόδειξη. Οπότε μήπως η εφορία απλώς παίζει λίγο και με το μύθο;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

Εντάξει, η λίστα έχει κι άλλα επαγγέλματα, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι το 50% των "κατοίκων" της είναι γιατροί. Και κάτι άλλο: με εξαίρεση τα χτυπητά παραδείγματα του αθλητικού σωματείου και μερικά άλλα, οι γιατροί είχαν και τα περισσότερα αδήλωτα εκατομμύρια στους λογαριασμούς τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Και κάτι άλλο: με εξαίρεση τα χτυπητά παραδείγματα του αθλητικού σωματείου [...]


Αν ήξερες για τι πλυντήρια μιλάμε...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν ήξερες για τι πλυντήρια μιλάμε...


Το συγκεκριμένο σωματείο, όμως, δεν κατάφερε να τα πλύνει, αφού βρέθηκαν στον λογαριασμό τους χωρίς να μπορούν να τα δικαιολογήσουν.


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

SBE said:


> [...]Όμως την τελευτάια πενταετία (και παραπάνω) δεν έχει τυχει να παώ ούτε μια φορά σε γιατρό στην Ελλάδα και να μην μου κόψει απόδειξη. Οπότε μήπως η εφορία απλώς παίζει λίγο και με το μύθο;



Αυτό άσε καλύτερα να το κρίνουμε εμείς που ζούμε μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα και, όσο να 'ναι, πάμε συχνότερα σε γιατρούς εδώ.
Όσο για τον μύθο, ποιον μύθο εννοείς, την καθαρή αλήθεια του καθιερωμένου φακελακιού ή ότι όποιος έχει το δάχτυλο στο μέλι, συνήθως το γλείφει κιόλας, ιδίως αν ξέρει ότι δεν τον βλέπουν πολλοί ή έχει στο χέρι αυτούς που τον βλέπουν;

Για να μη γενικεύω όμως και αδικώ τους σωστούς επαγγελματίες, ναι, έχω βρει και γιατρούς που δεν σε βλέπουν σαν χαρτονόμισμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2011)

Δαεμάνε, όλοι έχουμε κάποιον κάλο που ενοχλούμαστε όταν μας τον πατάνε. Εμένα είναι το ότι επειδή δεν ζω στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύουν τα πράγματα (τα οποία υποτίθεται ότι στην Ελλάδα δουλεύουν με κάποιον πολύ ελληνικό τόπο που έχουμε την αποκλειστική πατέντα του). Από το 2009 και δώθε έχω δει συνολικά εφτά γιατρούς στην Ελλάδα- τους περισσότερους πάνω από μία φορά- και έχω κάνει εξετάσεις σε δυο-τρια διαγνωστικά κέντρα. Όλα αυτά ιδιωτικά φυσικά μια που δεν έχω πλέον ασφάλιση στην Ελλάδα. Σου ακούγεται λιγότερο, περισσότερο ή ακριβώς όπως και ο μέσος κάτοικος Ελλάδας; Η προσωπική εμπειρία που ανέφερα πιο πάνω είναι αληθινότατη. Να δεχτώ ότι έπεσα στην περίπτωση εφτά φορές; Όμως επειδή δεν πιστεύω σε συμπτώσεις, δεν θα είναι καλύτερα να δεχτώ ότι δουλεύουν τα διάφορα μέτρα και οι γιατροί και οι πελάτες κάπως συμμορφώνονται και κόβουν/ ζητάνε αποδείξεις;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι από το 2009 ως σήμερα εγώ έχω δει πέντε κτηνιάτρους (συνολικά >50 επισκέψεις): Ο ένας κόβει πάντα απόδειξη (έχει ένα συνοικιακό μικροϊατρείο), οι άλλοι τρεις (καλά πιασμένοι, με πολλή πελατεία και σε καλές περιοχές) κόβουν μόνο στις 1-3 πρώτες επισκέψεις (μέχρι να σπάσει ο πάγος, δηλαδή) και ο τελευταίος (πραγματικά εκατομμυριούχος) δεν κόβει ποτέ.

Και, μια και κάνουμε ανταλλαγή κάλων: Εμένα με πιάνει όταν επειδή δεν ζω μόνιμα στο εξωτερικό θεωρείται πως αγνοώ το πώς δουλεύουν κάποια πράγματα σε άλλες χώρες. :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

Μα δεν υπαινίσσομαι ότι δεν λες αλήθεια, μόνο ότι σ' αυτό το θέμα τουλάχιστον κρίνεις από μικρό δείγμα, από λίγες περιπτώσεις.
Ναι, λιγότερο μου φαίνεται αυτό που λες από τον μέσο όρο, όπως τον αντιλαμβάνομαι όχι μόνο από τον εαυτό μου αλλά και από συγγενείς, φίλους και γνωστούς. Πρέπει να ομολογήσω όμως ότι τα κρούσματα τώρα είναι λιγότερα απ' ό,τι παλιότερα, που το να πάρεις απόδειξη από γιατρό ήταν κάτι σαν ανέκδοτο· οι περισσότεροι γελούσαν όταν το έλεγες.

Χρήσιμη αυτή η κουβέντα γιατί βρήκαμε τους κάλους μας και, τώρα που το ξέρω, θα προσπαθήσω να μη σε ξαναενοχλήσω με αυτό τον τρόπο. Ο δικός μου είναι άλλος: δεν μπορώ το "Απέξω απ' το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια λέμε", κάτι που κττμγ μάλλον πρέπει να παραδεχτείς ότι καμιά φορά παρασύρεσαι και το κάνεις. Εντελώς φιλικά σου μιλώ, χωρίς καμία απολύτως διάθεση να μπλέξω σε διαξιφισμούς.
Ζητώ ειλικρινά συγγνώμη λοιπόν που σου πάτησα τον κάλο. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

Πιστεύω ότι οι ιδιώτες γιατροί έχουν αρχίσει να κόβουν αποδείξεις, δηλαδή αρκετά περισσότερες από πριν. Αλλά το κακό σπυρί είναι το φακελάκι, για το οποίο ποτέ φυσικά δεν θα κόβονται αποδείξεις, και είναι το χειρότερο, επειδή εκβιάζει ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πάνε σε ιδιώτη γιατρό.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2011)

Τα διαγνωστικά κέντρα (που αναφέρθηκαν από την SBE) εκδίδουν πάντα αποδείξεις. Επίσης και οι γιατροί μέσα σε κλινικές, θεραπευτήρια κττ. Ιδιώτες γιατροί στην αρχή (που δεν σε ξέρουν) κόβουν πια σχεδόν πάντα. Αλλά φυσικά το φακελάκι είναι η τεράστια πληγή απ' όπου κάποιοι μπαζώνουν πολύ αδήλωτο χρήμα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 9, 2011)

Επίσης, παίζει και το να σε χρεώνουν 80 ευρώ και να σου κόβουν απόδειξη για 50, όπως και να μη σου κόβουν ποτέ, ιδίως να είσαι γνωστός (οδοντίατροι - ούτε μία φορά δεν έχω πάρει απόδειξη!)


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2011)

*Η τέλεια καταιγίδα*
Του Γιώργου Παγουλάτου*
Καθημερινή 9/10/2011 (σελ. 30)

_*Η παραμονή στο ευρώ χρειάζεται βαθιές προσαρμογές, μακρά και οδυνηρή εσωτερική υποτίμηση, αλλά προσφέρει πλαίσιο σταθερότητας, υπόσχεση αλληλεγγύης όσο είμαστε σοβαροί, και προοπτική ανάκαμψης.*_


Μια πλάνη αιωρείται πάνω από τη χώρα, σκιάζει την αναζήτηση εθνικής αυτογνωσίας και ακυρώνει κάθε ορθολογική συζήτηση: ότι μπορούμε τάχα να βγούμε από αυτή τη φοβερή κρίση χωρίς ύφεση, χωρίς μεγάλες εισοδηματικές απώλειες, χωρίς ανεργία, πόνο και δάκρυα. Το πολιτικο-μιντιακό μας σύστημα συνεργάζεται στην απόκρυψη της πραγματικότητας. Είτε, όπως η καιροσκοπική αντιπολίτευση, με το να αποδίδει την ύφεση και κρίση αποκλειστικά στην κυβέρνηση και την τρόικα. Είτε, όπως η αδύναμη κυβέρνηση, με το να υποβαθμίζει την έκταση και κλίμακα των αναγκαίων προσαρμογών.

Τι θέλω να πω; Η οικονομική κρίση χρέους στο ευρώ είναι το αποτέλεσμα κυρίως δύο διαδικασιών ή κρίσεων: μιας ευρωπαϊκής και μιας εθνικής. Η πρώτη κρίση αφορά τη δομή της Ευρωζώνης. Και οι τρεις οικονομίες που οδηγήθηκαν στον δανειακό μηχανισμό Ε. Ε.-ΔΝΤ (Ελλάδα, Ιρλανδία, Πορτογαλία), αλλά και οι δύο που απειλούνται (Ισπανία, Ιταλία) είναι χώρες της ευρω-περιφέρειας. Μετά την εισαγωγή του ευρώ, μεγάλες ποσότητες κεφαλαίων από τις πλεονασματικές οικονομίες του ευρω-Βορρά κατευθύνθηκαν προς τις οικονομίες της περιφέρειας, που παρείχαν περιθώρια ταχείας ανάπτυξης κι επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες. Εκμεταλλευόμενη την αφθονία φθηνών κεφαλαίων, η ευρω-περιφέρεια δανειζόταν σε ευρεία έκταση, αγοράζοντας μεταξύ άλλων προϊόντα από τις χώρες του Βορρά. Αλλού (Ελλάδα) δανειζόταν κυρίως το κράτος, αλλού (Ιρλανδία και Ισπανία) κυρίως οι ιδιώτες. Η νομισματική σταθερότητα, το ισχυρό νόμισμα και τα χαμηλά επιτόκια επέτρεψαν σε εκατομμύρια πολιτών και επιχειρήσεων του Νότου να ικανοποιήσουν ανάγκες ή καταναλωτικές επιθυμίες. Στο κλίμα ευφορίας, οι αγορές υποτίμησαν τους κινδύνους: μεταξύ 2001-07 το ελληνικό κράτος δανειζόταν με διαφορά επιτοκίου (σπρεντ) 0,2 ή 0,3% από το ομόλογο του γερμανικού κράτους! 

Η αύξηση των ροών κεφαλαίου προς τις χώρες του ευρω-Νότου συνέβαλε στη διόγκωση των εξωτερικών τους ελλειμμάτων. Η αφθονία φθηνών κεφαλαίων ήταν πλεονέκτημα όσο τα κεφάλαια παρέμεναν διαθέσιμα. Έγινε όμως μειονέκτημα και θρυαλλίδα της κρίσης χρέους όταν οι διεθνείς πιστωτές, μετά το σοκ της Λίμαν, πανικόβλητοι σταμάτησαν να δανείζουν. Όταν η προσφορά κεφαλαίων σταμάτησε απότομα, οι χώρες της ευρω-περιφέρειας βρέθηκαν αντιμέτωπες με οξεία κρίση εξωτερικού χρέους. Η δανειακή φούσκα έπρεπε απότομα να ξεφουσκώσει. Σε αυτήν τη διαδικασία της βίαιης, εκτεταμένης απομόχλευσης είμαστε σήμερα, όπου τα δανεικά πρέπει να επιστραφούν, αλλά το διαθέσιμο εισόδημα των οικονομιών δεν αρκεί για να τα καλύψει.

Στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας, η «δομική» κρίση της Ευρωζώνης συνάντησε το 2009 τη χειρότερη εθνική οικονομική παθογένεια: ταυτόχρονη κρίση δημόσιου ελλείμματος/χρέους και κρίση εξωτερικού ελλείμματος/ανταγωνιστικότητας. Ευρωπαϊκή και ελληνική κρίση μαζί παρήγαγαν την τέλεια καταιγίδα. Το 2008 η Ελλάδα είχε τη χειρότερη εθνική αποταμίευση των τελευταίων δεκαετιών. Το 2000-2007 είχαμε το υψηλότερο μέσο επίπεδο τελικής κατανάλωσης στην Ευρωζώνη (90% ΑΕΠ) και τις χαμηλότερες εξαγωγές (22% ΑΕΠ έναντι 38% μέσου όρου της Ευρωζώνης).

Πουλούσαμε ο ένας στον άλλο προϊόντα που εισάγαμε από το εξωτερικό και υπηρεσίες που παράγαμε για εγχώρια κατανάλωση. Πληρώναμε γι’ αυτά δανειζόμενοι. Τη διαδικασία αυτή ονομάζαμε ανάπτυξη. Χρησιμοποιούσαμε το κράτος ως διανομέα χρηματικής ρευστότητας, μαξιλάρι διεκδικήσεων, λάφυρο κομματικών πελατών. Ισχυρές ομάδες, συντεχνίες και διαπλεκόμενοι απολάμβαναν προσόδους και φόρους υπέρ τρίτων, κλειστά επαγγέλματα, εγγυημένα ποσοστά κέρδους, συντάξεις πάνω από τον τελευταίο μισθό, συνταξιοδότηση στα 50, ατιμωρησία και ανοχή στη φοροδιαφυγή τους. Τα νοικοκυριά ευημερούσαν χάρη στη μαύρη οικονομία, αλλά μόνο ένα στα δύο παιδιά με πτυχίο έβρισκε δουλειά.

Είναι μακρά η απόσταση προς τη δημοσιονομική εξυγίανση κι ένα εξωστρεφές και βιώσιμο μοντέλο ανάπτυξης. Οι διαδικασίες απομόχλευσης, ταχείας αύξησης της εθνικής αποταμίευσης, μηδενισμού σε 3 χρόνια ενός πρωτογενούς ελλείμματος 10% ΑΕΠ και συρρίκνωσης ισόποσου εμπορικού ελλείμματος είναι διαδικασίες αυτονόητα και βαριά υφεσιακές. Υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες, η μείωση των ελλειμμάτων χρειαζόταν μεγαλύτερο χρονικό βάθος και διεθνές περιβάλλον οικονομικής άνθησης. Τα είχαμε για μια δεκαετία, όμως δεν τα αξιοποιήσαμε. Τώρα δεν υπάρχουν πια. Ο χρόνος μηδενισμού του πρωτογενούς ελλείμματος είναι πιεστικός. Αλλά θα σημάνει και την ελάφρυνση του ασφυκτικού βάρους του χρέους, που ρουφά κάθε ικμάδα της οικονομίας μας.

Η πιθανή αναδιάρθρωση χρέους σε ποσοστό πάνω από το 21% τής εθελούσιας ώς τώρα επιβάρυνσης των ομολογιούχων δανειστών θα δώσει ανάσα στην ελληνική οικονομία. Ήδη η Ε.Ε. ολοκληρώνει μηχανισμούς επανακεφαλαιοποίησης και ενίσχυσης των τραπεζών, που θα περιορίσουν τις επιπτώσεις. Όμως, την επομένη αναδιάρθρωσης χρέους η χώρα θα βρίσκεται σε πλήρη ευρωπαϊκή επιτροπεία, αφού θα χρειάζεται ευρωπαϊκή χρηματοδότηση για να καλύπτει βασικές δαπάνες (αν δεν έχουμε ακόμα πετύχει πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα) καθώς και το εμπορικό έλλειμμα.

Εδώ είμαστε. Η παραμονή στο ευρώ χρειάζεται βαθιές προσαρμογές, μακρά και οδυνηρή εσωτερική υποτίμηση, αλλά προσφέρει πλαίσιο σταθερότητας, πλεονεκτήματα ισχυρού κλαμπ, υπόσχεση αλληλεγγύης όσο είμαστε σοβαροί, και προοπτική ανάκαμψης. Μια έξωση από το ευρώ και εξωτερική υποτίμηση θα σήμαινε άμεση μετάβαση σε παρατεταμένη, πολύπλευρη και βέβαιη κοινωνικοοικονομική και εθνική καταστροφή, τόσο βέβαιη που δεν υπάρχουν σοβαροί οικονομολόγοι και φίλοι της Ελλάδας που να την εισηγούνται.

Ακόμα και η επιλογή ανάμεσα στο επώδυνο και το καταστροφικό έχει τουλάχιστον το πλεονέκτημα της σαφήνειας.

* Ο κ. Γ. Παγουλάτος είναι καθηγητής Ευρωπαϊκής Πολιτικής και Οικονομίας στο Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών.​


----------



## Costas (Oct 9, 2011)

Μου αρέσει αυτό το άρθρο!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2011)

> Το 2008 η Ελλάδα είχε τη χειρότερη εθνική αποταμίευση των τελευταίων δεκαετιών. Το 2000-2007 είχαμε το υψηλότερο μέσο επίπεδο τελικής κατανάλωσης στην Ευρωζώνη (90% ΑΕΠ)...


Άκουσα στην τηλεόραση να αναφέρεται ένα ιλιγγιώδες νούμερο περίπου 100.000 ευρώ μέσο χρέος προς τράπεζες ανά δημόσιο υπάλληλο. Αναφέρθηκε ως επιχείρημα εναντίον της μείωσης των αποδοχών των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει και πώς τεκμηριώνεται, αλλά είναι γνωστό ότι οι τράπεζες πάντα δίνουν με μεγαλύτερη ευκολία δάνεια σε δημοσίους υπαλλήλους.


----------



## Costas (Oct 9, 2011)

(Άρτι αφιχθέν μέσω ιντερνετίου)

L'impromptu de Berlin, un régal en alexandrins !...

Η σκηνή διαδραματίζεται στους κήπους τού Schloss Bellevue, στο Βερολίνο. Η Angela von Mecklemburg και ο Nicolas de Neuilly αποσύρθηκαν με τρόπο από τη δεξίωση που παρέθεσε ο βασιλιάς της Πρωσσίας. Στο βάθος ηχούν τα μέτρα του κουαρτέτου του Γιόζεφ Χάυντν.

Nicolas :
Madame, l'heure est grave : alors que Berlin danse
Athènes est en émoi et Lisbonne est en transes.
Voyez la verte Erin, voyez l'Estrémadoure
Entendez les Romains: ils appellent au secours !
Ils scrutent l'horizon, et implorent les Dieux.
Tous les coffres sont vides, et les peuples anxieux
Attendent de vous, madame, le geste généreux !
De leur accablement ils m'ont fait l'interprète :
Leur destin est scellé, à moins qu'on ne leur prête
Cet argent des Allemands sur lesquels vous régnez.
Cette cause est bien rude, mais laissez-moi plaider... 

Angela :
Taisez-vous Nicolas ! Je crois qu'il y a méprise
Folle étais-je de croire à une douce surprise
En vous suivant ici seule et sans équipage
Je m'attendais, c'est sûr, à bien d'autres hommages !
Mais je dois déchanter, et comme c'est humiliant
De n'être courtisée que pour son seul argent ! 

Nicolas :
Madame, les temps sont durs, et votre cœur est grand
Vos attraits sont troublants, mais il n'est point décent
D'entrer en badinage quand notre maison brûle !
Le monde nous regarde, craignons le ridicule !
Notre Europe est malade, et vous seule pouvez
La soigner, la guérir et, qui sait ? La sauver !
Nous sommes aujourd'hui tout au bord de l'abîme
Vous n'y êtes pour rien, mais soyez magnanime !
Les Grecs ont trop triché ? Alors la belle affaire !
Qu'on les châtie un peu, mais votre main de fer
Est cruelle aux Hellènes, et nous frappe d'effroi !

Angela :
J'entends partout gronder, en Saxe, Bade ou Bavière
L'ouvrier mécontent, le patron en colère.
Ma richesse est la leur, ils ont bien travaillé.
L'or du Rhin, c'est leur sueur et leur habileté.
Et vous me demandez, avec fougue et passion
De jeter cette fortune au pied du Parthénon ?
Ce serait trop facile et ma réponse est non ! 

Nicolas :
On ne se grandit pas en affamant la Grèce
En oubliant Platon, Sophocle et Périclès !
Nos anciens nous regardent, et nous font le grief
D'être des épiciers et non pas de vrais chefs !
Helmut Kohl est furieux et Giscard désespère.
Un seul geste suffit, et demain à Bruxelles
Desserrez, je vous prie, le nœud de l'escarcelle ! 

Angela :
Brisons là, je vous prie, la nuit est encore belle
Votre éloquence est grande et mon âme chancelle...
Mais si je disais oui à toutes vos demandes
Je comblerais la femme, et trahirais l'Allemande ! 

Και χωρίζουν, τραβώντας ο καθένας το δρόμο του...


----------



## rogne (Oct 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η πιθανή αναδιάρθρωση χρέους σε ποσοστό πάνω από το 21% τής εθελούσιας ώς τώρα επιβάρυνσης των ομολογιούχων δανειστών θα δώσει ανάσα στην ελληνική οικονομία. Ήδη η Ε.Ε. ολοκληρώνει μηχανισμούς επανακεφαλαιοποίησης και ενίσχυσης των τραπεζών, που θα περιορίσουν τις επιπτώσεις. Όμως, την επομένη αναδιάρθρωσης χρέους η χώρα θα βρίσκεται σε πλήρη ευρωπαϊκή επιτροπεία, αφού θα χρειάζεται ευρωπαϊκή χρηματοδότηση για να καλύπτει βασικές δαπάνες (αν δεν έχουμε ακόμα πετύχει πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα) καθώς και το εμπορικό έλλειμμα.
> 
> Εδώ είμαστε. Η παραμονή στο ευρώ χρειάζεται βαθιές προσαρμογές, μακρά και οδυνηρή εσωτερική υποτίμηση, αλλά προσφέρει πλαίσιο σταθερότητας, πλεονεκτήματα ισχυρού κλαμπ, υπόσχεση αλληλεγγύης όσο είμαστε σοβαροί, και προοπτική ανάκαμψης. Μια έξωση από το ευρώ και εξωτερική υποτίμηση θα σήμαινε άμεση μετάβαση σε παρατεταμένη, πολύπλευρη και βέβαιη κοινωνικοοικονομική και εθνική καταστροφή, τόσο βέβαιη που δεν υπάρχουν σοβαροί οικονομολόγοι και φίλοι της Ελλάδας που να την εισηγούνται.
> 
> Ακόμα και η επιλογή ανάμεσα στο επώδυνο και το καταστροφικό έχει τουλάχιστον το πλεονέκτημα της σαφήνειας.​



Για να είμαστε όμως σαφέστεροι, τι εμποδίζει να προηγηθεί η εσωτερική υποτίμηση και να ακολουθήσει μετά και η εξωτερική; Έχει ακούσει κανείς κανέναν να υπόσχεται ότι το πρώτο θα αποκλείσει το δεύτερο; Και πώς ακριβώς το "κούρεμα" του χρέους και η ενίσχυση των τραπεζών θα δώσουν ανάσα στην ελληνική οικονομία; *Εδώ* αλλιώς τα βλέπω να παρουσιάζονται τα πράγματα. 

ΥΓ. Θα σχολίαζα κάτι και για τα "πλεονεκτήματα ισχυρού κλαμπ" του κ. Παγουλάτου, αλλά ας μη γίνω κακός. Ένας θεός ξέρει τι εμπειρίες κουβαλάει ο άνθρωπος...


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

Σχετικά με το άρθρο: τι προτείνει; Τι συνοψίζει; Μ'άλλα λόγια τι λέει;
Το ότι ο μόνος κλάδος με ανάπτυξη ήταν το λιανικό εμπόριο ήταν εμφανές σε όποιον διάβαζε τις οικονομικές σελίδες, ακόμα κι αν δεν κοίταζε γύρω του. Πέρα από αυτό, τι προτείνει ο αρθρογράφος;


----------



## Costas (Oct 9, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω τι προτείνει, αλλά μου άρεσαν οι έξι πρώτες παράγραφοι, του "πώς φτάσαμε ως εδώ". Α, και η πρώτη επίσης. Χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι το δια ταύτα είναι η αυτομαστίγωση, ή το όλοι φταίμε, ή το άρα καλά τα κάνει η κυβέρνηση, ή το η λύση είναι η τάδε. Άλλωστε, πού είναι γραμμένο ότι _υπάρχει_ καλή λύση; Δεν έχουν όλα τα έργα χάπι-έντ. Προσωπικά, σαν απλός αναγνώστης (οικονομολόγος δεν είμαι), δεν έχω πειστεί από κανένα σενάριο. Και ότι βέβαια όλες οι λύσεις θα είναι εις βάρος του κοσμάκη, αυτό εννοείται. Αυτό γίνεται παγκοσμίως, και θα αποτελέσει μια χρεοκοπημένη μικρή χώρα εξαίρεση;


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

Είναι όντως καλογραμμένο, αλλά όπως είπα, δε μου φαίνεται να λέει τίποτα. Δεν περιμένω από κάθε άρθρο προτάσεις, αλλά περιμένω να λέει κάτι. Αυτό εδώ δεν αναλύει καν τον υπότιτλό του, που θα είχε ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## pontios (Oct 10, 2011)

Καλό άρθρο, παρότι δεν προσφέρει λύσεις.
Οι χώρες του Βορρά, από την πλευρά τους, δεν έλεγχαν καθόλου την κατάσταση τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια (πριν από το 2008). Αντιθέτως εκμεταλλεύτηκαν το γενικό κλίμα ευημερίας για να δανείζουν στους υπερχρεωμένους του νότου όσο άντεχαν (για να πουλάνε περισσότερα προϊόντα).
Παίζαν ένα επικίνδυνο πρόσκαιρο παιχνίδι (που αποδείχθηκε και μοιραίο) αλλά τα κέρδη τα πήραν... ένα μέρος αυτού του κέρδους θα πρέπει και λογικά (τώρα) να θεωρηθεί υπερκέρδος, και λογικό νομίζω είναι τώρα να πληρωθεί πίσω. 
Η μονή λύση που θα πιάσει τόπο (κτγμ) είναι να διαγραφεί ένα μεγάλο μέρος του Ελληνικού χρέος .. και αυτά τα υπερκέρδη που αποκτήθηκαν με την πλασματική οικονομία που δημιουργήθηκε (το υπέρ-χρέος και την υπέρ-μόχλευση), ας είναι το τίμημα.
Η Ελλάδα βρίσκετε σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο που συνεχίζει να εντείνεται .. το κούρεμα που συζητιέται τώρα δεν θα είναι αποτελεσματικό εάν εφαρμοστεί .. η χώρα είναι σε μεγάλη ύφεση, δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να ξεπληρώσει τα τεράστια χρέη την στιγμή που συρρικνώνεται η οικονομία και συνεπώς τα εισοδήματα της.
Με σταδιακά μετρά και τακτικά δάνεια τίποτα δεν γίνεται, η Ελλάδα χρειάζεται κάτι πιο ουσιώδες, οριστικό και δραστικό .. πρέπει να της αφαιρεθεί ένα μεγάλο μέρος του χρέους της αλλιώς θα βλέπουμε το χρέος να συνεχίζει να διογκώνεται και τους τόκους να αυξάνονται.
Δεν ξέρω σε πόσα δισεκατομμύρια ανέρχονται αυτά τα υπερκέρδη .. ας το υπολογίσουν οι αρμόδιοι, αλλά υπάρχει μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, και πρέπει να θεωρήσομε τον τιμάριθμο καταναλωτή και τόκο και ας πληρώσουν και ένα πρόστιμο επιπλέον για τα λάθη και την συνείδησή τους. 
χρηστος


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

rogne said:


> Για να είμαστε όμως σαφέστεροι, τι εμποδίζει να προηγηθεί η εσωτερική υποτίμηση και να ακολουθήσει μετά και η εξωτερική;


 
Η υποτίμηση είναι μια μορφή αποκατάστασης ισορροπιών. Όταν π.χ. οι μεταφραστές δεν έχουν δει σοβαρή βελτίωση των αμοιβών τους πάνω από δέκα χρόνια, κάνουν συνεχή υποτίμηση των υπηρεσιών τους. Στη χώρα, κάθε εσωτερική ή εξωτερική υποτίμηση που πρέπει να γίνει, αργά ή γρήγορα θα γίνει, ωσότου βρεθούν νέες ισορροπίες. Και θα γίνεται με τον πιο βάρβαρο τρόπο όσο δεν γίνεται τίποτα με τους άλλους συντελεστές. Η μόνη εγγύηση σ’ αυτά τα πράγματα είναι η αριθμητική. Και επειδή δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τη λογική της αριθμητικής, πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τη λογική της παραγωγικότητας και της ανταγωνιστικότητάς μας. Πάντως, για να απαντήσω το ερώτημα: η εσωτερική υποτίμηση ενδέχεται να μας γλιτώσει από την εκτός ευρώ υποτίμηση. Άλλο αν κάποιοι θέλουν τη δεύτερη, για οικονομικούς ή πολιτικούς λόγους.



SBE said:


> Πέρα από αυτό, τι προτείνει ο αρθρογράφος;


Έχω διαβάσει πολλά του Παγουλάτου, αλλά το μυαλό μου δεν μπορεί πια να θυμάται ποιος έχει προτείνει τι. Θεώρησα ότι το άρθρο είναι ισορροπημένο και σαφές σε αυτά που επέλεξε να πει. Μην θέλουμε σώνει και καλά να καταθέτουν μόνο λύσεις, ιδίως αν μερικοί δεν έχουν καταλάβει τα βασικά. Τρελαίνομαι όταν ακούω στα δελτία να λένε ότι τα μέτρα φέρνουν ύφεση. Πώς είναι δυνατόν εκεί που ζούσες με δανεικά να περάσεις στο να ξοφλάς τα δανεικά και να μην έχεις ύφεση; Πώς θα συγκινηθείς, να κάτσεις να ανακαλύψεις τι θα πει πλεόνασμα, αν δεν έχεις ύφεση;


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2011)

Το ξέρω ότι βρίσκομαι στη μειοψηφία επειδή διαφωνών με όσους έχουν γράψει μέχρι στιγμή ότι το άρθρο τους άρεσε, αλλά νομίζω διευκρίνησα ότι δεν περιμένω προτάσεις και λύσεις από κάθε άρθρο, ούτε θυμάμαι ποτέ τους αρθρογράφους, εκτός αν πουν κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Όμως, ειδικά τον τελευταίο καιρό μου έχουν έρθει πολλά άρθρα από διάφορες πηγές που είναι καλογραμμένα από άποψη γλώσσας και παραδειγμάτων κλπ αλλά σαν εκθέσεις παίρνουν μηδέν γιατί δε λένε τίποτα. Αν με το ζόρι κοιτάξεις να βγάλεις μια κεντρική ιδέα συνήθως είναι κάτι του στυλ "υπομονή, στο τέλος θα δούμε μια άσπρη μέρα", χαμένο στην ορολογία και στα (άσχετα) παραδείγματα. Δηλαδή έχουν γραφτεί απλά για να δικαιολογήσει ο αρθρογράφος το μισθό του. Απόδειξη θεωρώ το ότι το άρθρο δεν σχολιάστηκε αλλά απλά είπαμε ότι μας αρέσει ή δε μας αρέσει (από φιλολογική άποψη; ). Τέλος πάντων, δεν περιμένω να συμφωνήσει κανείς μαζί μου.


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όταν π.χ. οι μεταφραστές δεν έχουν δει σοβαρή βελτίωση των αμοιβών τους πάνω από δέκα χρόνια, κάνουν συνεχή υποτίμηση των υπηρεσιών τους.



Θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι αυτό το παράδειγμα δείχνει ότι η ελεύθερη αγορά δουλεύει μια χαρά. 

Πέρα από αυτό, επειδή γίνεται αναφορά σε πλεόνασμα και ύφεση, ο στόχος μας δεν είναι το πλεόνασμα αλλά το χρέος που κουμαντάρεται. Όσο για τα μέτρα, ανήκουν σε δύο κατηγορίες:
α. τα μέτρα που δεν έχουν σχέση με την παρούσα κατάσταση, που έπρεπε να έχουν ληφθεί εδώ και χρόνια όπως π.χ. η απελευθέρωση κλειστών επαγγελμάτων, η μείωση του αριθμού των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων κλπ. Αν είχαν γίνει την περίοδο των παχιών αγελάδων το πολιτικό κόστος θα ήταν μεγάλο αλλά το πρόβλημα τώρα μικρότερο. 

β. τα μέτρα για την αύξηση των κρατικών εσόδων, τα οποία δεν είναι και τόσο πρωτοφανή. Π.χ. είναι αυτονόητο ότι το μόνο που μπορείς να φορολογήσεις στα σίγουρα και με δίκαιο τρόπο είναι η ακίνητη περιουσία. Όσο για τις μειώσεις των μισθών των ΔΥ, εγώ το βλέπω περισσότερο σαν την περίπτωση που ο εργοδότης σου σου λέει ή θα απολυθείτε οι μισοί ή θα δουλεύετε όλοι με το μισό μισθό. Δεδομένης της ανυπαρξίας κοινωνικής πρόνοιας και άλλων θέσεων εργασίας, είναι ίσως καλύτερη επιλογή από την απόλυση. 

Αυτό που δεν βλέπω ακόμα είναι μέτρα για να θέσεις τις βάσεις για το μέλλον, κι αυτό είναι ανησυχητικό. Αν δηλαδή όλα τα έσοδα από περικοπές, φόρους κλπ πάνε απλώς στο χρέος, τότε κάνουμε μια τρύπα στο νερό. Κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτό λέει το ΔΝΤ και γι'αυτό διαφωνεί με την ΕΚΤ. Βεβαίως το ΔΝΤ έχει διαφορετικούς στόχους από την ΕΚΤ γενικότερα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

SBE said:


> Θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι αυτό το παράδειγμα δείχνει ότι η ελεύθερη αγορά δουλεύει μια χαρά.



Με τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί το δημόσιο 30 χρόνια —δηλαδή δημιουργία θέσεων, πλήρωση των θέσεων, αμοιβές— χωρίς να λαμβάνεται υπόψιν η αγορά αλλά κυρίως οι εκάστοτε ψηφοθηρικές ανάγκες έχουν δημιουργήσει τέτοια διαστρέβλωση της ελεύθερης αγοράς που το πασοκικό κράτος θυμίζει πικασικό έργο.







*Οι ελευθέριες και αγοραίες δεσποινίδες της οδού Αβινιόν*​






SBE said:


> Πέρα από αυτό, επειδή γίνεται αναφορά σε πλεόνασμα και ύφεση, ο στόχος μας δεν είναι το πλεόνασμα αλλά το χρέος που κουμαντάρεται.


Για να κουμαντάρουμε το χρέος μας πρέπει να μάθουμε τι σημαίνει πλεόνασμα.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 11, 2011)

_[...] If there is one thing I know, it is that the 1 percent loves a crisis. When people are panicked and desperate and no one seems to know what to do, that is the ideal time to push through their wish list of pro-corporate policies: privatizing education and social security, slashing public services, getting rid of the last constraints on corporate power. Amidst the economic crisis, this is happening the world over.

And there is only one thing that can block this tactic, and fortunately, it’s a very big thing: the 99 percent. And that 99 percent is taking to the streets from Madison to Madrid to say “No. We will not pay for your crisis.”

That slogan began in Italy in 2008. It ricocheted to Greece and France and Ireland and finally it has made its way to the square mile where the crisis began.

“Why are they protesting?” ask the baffled pundits on TV. Meanwhile, the rest of the world asks: “What took you so long?” “We’ve been wondering when you were going to show up.” And most of all: “Welcome.” [...]_

Η Ναόμι Κλάιν, στους διαδηλωτές του Occupy Wall Street.
Όλο το κείμενο εδώ, μετάφραση εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2011)

So there you have it: Two master narratives — one threat-based, one opportunity-based, but both involving seismic changes.
Όχι πως δεν υπάρχουν κι άλλα σενάρια... Τόμας Φρίντμαν στη NYT (και ευχαριστώ, Dr7x).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2011)

Πιάνομαι από το σημερινό κείμενο του Παύλου Τσίμα στα Νέα, στο οποίο μας παρέπεμψε ο Νίκελ, και στέκομαι στην τελευταία του πρόταση για να επισημάνω κάτι που θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε κάποτε:

Σκεφτείτε: σε μια χώρα που *δεν καταφέρνει ούτε καν να διαπραγματευτεί με την τρόικα*, η Εθνική του Γιώργου Καραγκούνη ξεπέρασε στην κατάταξη της FIFA, δύο πρωταθλήτριες κόσμου - Γαλλία και Αργεντινή!​
*Πώς ακριβώς* το ξέρουμε αυτό; Θέλω να πω, εμείς βλέπουμε κάποια αποτελέσματα, αλλά αυτά δεν είναι _*αποτελέσματα διαπραγματεύσεων*_; Πώς ξέρουμε από ποιες θέσεις ξεκινούν κάθε φορά, σε κάθε υπουργείο και σε κάθε επιτροπή, η μια και η άλλη πλευρά, και αν καταλήγουν στα μισά της απόστασης, πιο δω ή πιο εκεί; Τι θέλουμε τελικά; Έχουμε απαίτηση να γίνονται δημόσια και με διαφάνεια τέτοιες διαπραγματεύσεις; Με κραυγές από εδώ «Όχι λεφτά στους Έλληνες!» και κραυγές από εκεί «Ούτε βήμα πίσω, παλιοπροδότες!» Εγώ βλέπω σκληρές και ασταμάτητες διαπραγματεύσεις εδώ και είκοσι μήνες.

Για να το πω γλωσσικά: Τι καταλαβαίνουμε στη σύγχρονη Ελλάδα με τον όρο «διαπραγμάτευση»; Ότι υπαγορεύουμε στον άλλο την ανυποχώρητη βούλησή μας;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2011)

Υποθέτω ότι αυτό ακριβώς εννοεί: "Διαπραγμάτευση" σημαίνει, μετά από συζήτηση, να περάσει το δικό μας. Αν δεν περάσει 100% το δικό μας, και μάλιστα όπως εννοεί "το δικό μας" ο κάθε σχολιαστής, τότε ο διαπραγματευτής μας δεν ήξερε να διαπραγματευτεί. Πάντως, επειδή όλο για διαπραγματεύσεις μιλάει ο Σαμαράς, θα πρότεινα να του επιτρέψουμε to put his money where his mouth is, και να τον στείλουμε να διαπραγματευτεί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2011)

Από την άλλη, ο ρόλος κάθε αντιπολίτευσης είναι να λέει ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν διαπραγματεύτηκε. Δίνει έτσι επιχειρήματα στην κυβέρνηση («Μα δεν μπορώ να πάω μ' αυτό στη Βουλή». «Μα κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι άλλο στον Γερμανό ψηφοφόρο»). Πέρα από τις κομματικές σκοπιμότητες και τις συνηθισμένες καντρίλιες, το θέμα είναι πόσο καλά ενημερωνόμαστε εμείς οι υπόλοιποι από τους σχολιαστές για τα διαπραγματευτικά όπλα που έχει κάθε πλευρά και πόσο καλά τα χρησιμοποιεί και ποιο είναι το ευρύτερο περιβάλλον στο οποίο τα χρησιμοποιεί. Πόσο ενημερώνει ο σχολιαστής τον κόσμο ή τον στραβώνει. Χωρίς να ξεχνάμε ότι κινείται πάντα στο πλαίσιο «όποιος είν' έξω απ' το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια ξέρει».


----------



## pontios (Oct 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα.
Παρακολουθώ τις εξελίξεις με ενδιαφέρον από την μακρινή Αυστραλία.
Ύστερα από σχεδόν κάθε γύρο των διαπραγματεύσεων, η Ελλάδα καλείται να εφαρμόσει καινούργια επώδυνα μέτρα λιτότητας.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση δεν έχει εξετάσει την έκδοση ενός νέου νομίσματος σε αυτό το σφιχτό στάδιο με χαμηλότερη τιμή - ας το ονομάσουμε Ευρώ του Νότου, για να βοηθήσει τις χώρες της Νότιας Ευρώπης να γίνουν πιο ανταγωνιστικές, αποφεύγοντας έτσι την ανάγκη για επιπρόσθετα μέτρα λιτότητας, με την προϋπόθεσή ότι μια μέρα όταν η οικονομίες του Νότου συνέλθουν, θα ξανά επιστρέψουν στο κοινό Ευρό. 

Για παράδειγμα, ας πούμε ότι η ανταγωνιστικότητα και η παραγωγικότητα στην Ελλάδα πριν από όλα αυτά τα μέτρα λιτότητας είχε εκτιμηθεί ότι βρίσκεται στα 65%, (και ο στόχος είναι να φτάσει το επιθυμητό 100%), και μέσω των μέτρων λιτότητας που έχουν εφαρμοστεί μέχρι τώρα, εκτιμάται ότι έχει φθάσει τα 80% (σημειώθηκε μια βελτίωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας ας πούμε κατά 15%) ... δηλαδή βρισκόμαστε αυτή την στιγμή μόλις 20% μακριά από το στόχο.
Για να επιτευχθεί αυτό το 20%, η Ευρώπη μπορεί να συνεχίσει να επιμένει σε νέα δέσμη μέτρων λιτότητας για την Ελλάδα ή μπορεί να την προσφέρει μια ανάσα εκδίδοντας αυτό το νέο Ευρώ του Νότου, που θα ισοδυναμεί με το 80% της αξίας του Ευρώ. Η ανταγωνιστικότητα της αμέσως θα αυξηθεί κατά 20%. 
Το δημόσιο χρέος στην Ελλάδα (με την εκδοσή αυτού του νέου νομίσματος) προφανώς θα φουσκώσει κατά 20%, και για να αντισταθμιστεί αυτό, θα χρειαστεί μια 20% αντίστοιχη εξάλειψη του χρέους (αλλά αφού ήδη συζητάνε μεγαλύτερα κουρέματα, το 20% δεν είναι τίποτα).

My humble (and probably uninformed) opinion on a very complex issue.

Γεια
Χρηστος


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2011)

Πόντιε, είχε παλιότερα συζητηθεί κι αυτή η εκδοχή στην αρθρογραφία, αλλά δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς που. Είναι το ίδιο με την έξοδο από το ευρώ, οπότε ισχύουν τα ίδια. 
Αυτά που λες περί παραγωγικότητας είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα. Πρώτα πρώτα το ιδεατό 100% είναι αδύνατο, ακόμα κι αν έχεις ρομπότ να δουλεύουν κι όχι ανθρώπους. Όρεξη άμα έχεις, ξεκίνα απο δω και διάβαζε στατιστικές. Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι όπως ορίζεται στο σύνδεσμο που δίνω: Labour productivity is defined as GDP per hour worked. Άλλοι ορισμοί εδώ. 

Και κάτι ακόμα, πολλά από τα διάφορα μέτρα που λαμβάνονται τώρα δεν έχουν σχέση με την οικονομική κρίση αλλά έπρεπε να έχουν ληφθεί από παλιά και οι κυβερνήσεις μας σφύριζαν ανέμελα στον αέρα για να μην στενοχωρήσουν τους ψηφοφόρους. Τώρα που έφτασε η κατάσταση στο απροχώρητο μαζί με τα οικονομικά μέτρα περνάνε και τα άλλα. Η κρίση δηλαδή έχει γίνει μια τεράστια δικαιολογία για όλες τις αλλαγές. 

Προσωπικά αυτό που θεωρώ άδικο είναι το ότι πετσοκόβονται οι συντάξεις αυτών που πλήρωσαν μια ζωή τα μαλλιοκέφαλά τους σε κρατήσεις και στην ουσία εξομοιώνονται με αυτούς που πλήρωσαν λιγότερα. Και το ότι όλα τα φορολογικά ανακοινώνονται τώρα και θέλουν είσπραξη αύριο, ώστε να μην μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις τίποτα.


----------



## pontios (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks SBE,


> Πόντιε, είχε παλιότερα συζητηθεί κι αυτή η εκδοχή στην αρθρογραφία, αλλά δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς που. Είναι το ίδιο με την έξοδο από το ευρώ, οπότε ισχύουν τα ίδια.


If you happen to come across any past articles (or happen to see any future articles), please post them on this thread, I'm very interested.



> Αυτά που λες περί παραγωγικότητας είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα. Πρώτα πρώτα το ιδεατό 100% είναι αδύνατο, ακόμα κι αν έχεις ρομπότ να δουλεύουν κι όχι ανθρώπους


Το 100% (στο οποίο ανέφερα) είναι ο επιθυμητός στόχος, που θα φέρει την παραγωγικότητα και την ανταγωνιστικότητα της Ελλάδας (όσο το δυνατόν πλησιέστερα) στο επίπεδο των αποδοτικών χωρών μελών.



> Είναι το ίδιο με την έξοδο από το ευρώ, οπότε ισχύουν τα ίδια.


Νομίζω ότι ένα χαμηλότερο αξίας νόμισμα μέσω της Ε.Ε. θα προσφέρει μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα από την επιστροφή σε μια νέα δραχμή . 
Η Ελλάδα έχει επίσης μια απειλητική Τουρκία δίπλα που παραμονεύει - χρειαζόμαστε την Ε.Ε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2011)

Τα των συντάξεων μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9838-Τα-των-συντάξεων


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 20, 2011)

H έκθεση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής για την πέμπτη αξιολόγηση του ελληνικού προγράμματος.

http://www.skai.gr/files/1/gpapav14/20oct%20fifth%20review%20compliance%20report-all.pdf


----------



## pontios (Oct 21, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το σύντομο άρθρο, ίσως η κρίση προσφέρει μια μοναδική ευκαιρία να εξασφαλίσουμε μερικά πράγματα !
Χρειαζόμαστε ίσως και έναν ηγέτη σαν τον Ιούλιο Καίσαρα ;

http://nationalpride.wordpress.com/2011/10/13/%cf%84%ce%b9-%ce%b8%ce%b1-%ce%ad%ce%ba%ce%b1%ce%bd%ce%b5-%ce%bf-%ce%b9%ce%bf%cf%8d%ce%bb%ce%b9%ce%bf%cf%82-%ce%ba%ce%b1%ce%af%cf%83%ce%b1%cf%81%ce%b1%cf%82-%ce%b1%ce%bd-%ce%b5%ce%af%cf%87%ce%b5-%cf%84/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wordpress%2FuQZM+%28Greek+National+Pride%29


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2011)

Ένας από τους λόγους που η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στη θέση που βρίσκεται σήμερα, είναι ότι εισάγει περισσότερα από όσα εξάγει (π.χ., για το εμπορικό ισοζύγιο εδώ), και παράλληλα διαχειρίζεται με κακό τρόπο τα χρήματα που κυκλοφορούν στο εσωτερικό της. Σε αυτήν την κατάσταση, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί κανείς έναν πολιτικό που έζησε πριν από 2.000 χρόνια ως παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για να βγούμε από την κρίση.

Πέραν αυτού, προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν αποδεδειγμένα σημαντικά κοιτάσματα πετρελαίου στο Αιγαίο. Και τέλος, νομίζω ότι είναι άκυρη η αναφορά στην Τουρκία. Καλό θα ήταν να αφήσουμε κατά μέρος τους καβγάδες και να κοιτάξουμε να τα βρούμε με τους γείτονες, μπας και σταματήσουμε να πληρώνουμε δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ σε εξοπλισμούς και σε υποβρύχια που γέρνουν.


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2011)

Ειδικά για το ζήτημα του πετρελαίου στο Αιγαίο, λίγο πολύ ό,τι είχαμε και μπορούσαμε να το βγάλουμε, το βγάλαμε στη Θάσο. Πλέον οι πιο πολλές ελπίδες μας βρίσκονται στο Ιόνιο. Αλλά βεβαίως, μην περιμένουμε να γίνουμε Σαουδική Αραβία, ούτε καν να καλύψουμε τις ανάγκες μας κατά 100% για μερικά χρόνια. Απλά, όπως μας πιάνει απελπισία για το ενεργειακό μέλλον (όλους, όχι μόνο τους Έλληνες) και καθώς βελτιώνονται οι μέθοδοι εξόρυξης, στρεφόμαστε και στις τελευταίες σταγόνες που έχουν απομείνει, σε μέρη που παλιότερα δεν μας απασχολούσαν. 

Η συνωμοσιολογία περί τεράστιων κοιτασμάτων της Ελλάδας καταντάει βαρετή και γελοία. Αν η Ελλάδα έχει όντως δυνατότητες να γίνει Σαουδική Αραβία γιατί δε γίνεται;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 21, 2011)

SBE said:


> Η συνωμοσιολογία περί τεράστιων κοιτασμάτων της Ελλάδας καταντάει βαρετή και γελοία. Αν η Ελλάδα έχει όντως δυνατότητες να γίνει Σαουδική Αραβία γιατί δε γίνεται;


 
Δεν μας αφήνει ο Σόρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2011)

Από τις οικονομικές σελίδες της σημερινής FAZ:

Ζισκάρ ντ' Εστέν και Χέλμουτ Σμιτ
*Οργισμένοι παππούδες του ευρώ*
_Κρίση του ευρώ δεν υπάρχει – και αν υπάρχει κάτι, φταίνε οι αγορές. Ο βετεράνος πολιτικός Χέλμουτ Σμιτ προσφέρει έναν κολακευτικό αποχαιρετισμό στον πρόεδρο της ΕΚΤ Ζαν-Κλοντ Τρισέ._
Του ΣΤΕΦΑΝ ΡΟΥΚΑΜΠ [STEFAN RUHKAMP]

Στις οικογενειακές γιορτές είναι λογικό να περιμένουμε διακριτικότητα και φιλικά λόγια – ιδιαίτερα, μάλιστα, στις αποχαιρετιστήριες. Αυτό συνέβη και στην τελευταία μεγάλη εμφάνιση του προέδρου της ΕΚΤ Ζαν-Κλοντ Τρισέ. Στον μαραθώνιο των ομιλιών, που διήρκεσαν πάνω από δύο ώρες, παραβρέθηκαν στην Παλιά Όπερα της Φρανκφούρτης αυτόκλητοι πατεράδες, παππούδες και τωρινοί κηδεμόνες της οικονομικής ένωσης.

*Η εμφάνιση των οργισμένων παππούδων:*

Δεν αντέχει να ακούει πια τις κενολογίες για την υποτιθέμενη κρίση του ευρώ, δηλώνει θυμωμένος ο τέως καγκελάριος Χέλμουτ Σμιτ. Στην πραγματικότητα έχουμε απλώς μια διαχειριστική ανικανότητα των πολιτικών οργάνων. Ο Σμιτ μεταφέρει περίτεχνα τη συζήτηση στη μεταπολεμική εποχή και στις αρχές της Ευρωπαϊκής Κοινότητας. Ιδίως οι Γερμανοί πρέπει να θυμόμαστε ότι μόλις πέρσι εξοφλήσαμε την τελευταία δόση από τις πιστώσεις της αναχρηματοδοτικής συμφωνίας του Λονδίνου.

«Τέτοια μακροπρόθεσμη αναχρηματοδότηση είχαν προσφέρει σε εμάς, τους Γερμανούς», φωνάζει από το καροτσάκι του ο Σμιτ στις εκατοντάδες πολιτικούς και κεντρικούς τραπεζίτες στην αίθουσα της όπερας. Μόνο η ΕΚΤ υπό την ηγεσία του Τρισέ ακολούθησε σωστούς χειρισμούς στην κρίση. Η Ευρώπη χάνει αισθητά τη σημασία της στον κόσμο ως προς τον αριθμό των κατοίκων και την οικονομική ισχύ. Σε 20 χρόνια, η Ευρώπη θα παράγει μόνο το ένα δέκατο της παγκόσμιας παραγωγής και κάθε χώρα της ξεχωριστά λιγότερο από το ένα εκατοστό. Με αυτή την προοπτική, όποιος αλληθωρίζει κοντόθωρα προς εθνικά πλεονεκτήματα, προειδοποιεί ο Σμιτ, «έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το στρατηγικό συμφέρον του έθνους του». Ο 92χρονος βετεράνος πολιτικός και συγγραφέας συνεχίζει εκτός εαυτού: «Ψυχωτικοί χρηματιστές μετατρέπουν τους πολιτικούς σε ομήρους.»

Οι πραγματικοί ένοχοι της μιζέριας βρίσκονται στις αγορές και σύμφωνα με τον Ζισκάρ ντ' Εστέν. Η Ελλάδα είναι τόσο μικρή που δεν μπορεί να είναι η αιτία για τους κλυδωνισμούς του ευρώ. Το πραγματικό πρόβλημα είναι οι κερδοσκόποι που δρουν έξω από τη νομισματική ένωση. Ο 85χρονος τέως πρόεδρος της Γαλλίας έχει έτοιμη και τη λύση. Οι μεγάλες τράπεζες πρέπει επιτέλους να διασπαστούν, στον κλάδο επενδυτικής τραπεζικής και στον κλάδο των καταθέσεων.

Άλλοι ομιλητές προτιμούν άλλους αποδιοπομπαίους τράγους: Ο πρόεδρος του Γιούρογκρουπ Ζαν Κλοντ Γιουνκέρ κατηγορεί την αποσταθεροποιητική επιρροή ενός τμήματος του «υπερβολικά επικριτικού γερμανικού τύπου». Ο Γέρζι Μπούζεκ, ο Πολωνός πρόεδρος του ευρωπαϊκού κοινοβουλίου, βλέπει σκοτεινές δυνάμεις της αγοράς που «καταστρέφουν ολόκληρες εθνικές οικονομίες» και διατυπώνει μια αιχμή και για την Αμερική – αφού από εκεί άρχισε η οικονομική κρίση και αμερικάνικοι είναι οι οίκοι αξιολόγησης που έχουν τρελάνει τους επενδυτές – για να απαιτήσει στη συνέχεια: «Πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να αλληλοκατηγορούμαστε.»

Για τη λύση στο πρόβλημα με το δημόσιο χρέος των κρατών, ο ντ' Εστέν έχει έτοιμες τις συνταγές του: Χρειάζεται νέο σύμφωνο σταθερότητας, που τα κράτη θα πρέπει να το τηρούν απαρέγκλιτα. Και αν δεν το κάνουν, θα πρέπει να επιτρέπεται ο αποκλεισμός ή η αποβολή κάποιων κρατών. Αλλά γι' αυτό δεν χρειάζονται αλλαγές στις συνθήκες. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το αφήσει αναπάντητο η καγκελάριος Μέρκελ. «Αν αποτύχει το ευρώ, θα αποτύχει και η Ευρώπη, και αυτό δεν θα το επιτρέψουμε», υπόσχεται. Αλλά γι' αυτό θα χρειαστούν τώρα αλλαγές στις συνθήκες. Η σωστή αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης είναι ως ευκαιρία «και πού είναι γραμμένο ότι οι αλλαγές των συνθηκών θα χρειάζονται πάντα μια δεκαετία;»

Τη σαφή και ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα για την ανησυχητική κατάσταση της ευρωζώνης δεν την παρουσίασε όμως κανένας από τους πολιτικούς – ούτε η καγκελάριος Μέρκελ, ούτε οι βετεράνοι Σμιτ και ντ' Εστέν, αλλά ούτε οι κεντρικοί τραπεζίτες Τρισέ και Μάριο Ντράγκι. Από τις μισές αλήθειες όμως μπορούμε σε αυτή την περίπτωση να συνθέσουμε ένα ψηφιδωτό, καθώς στο παρασκήνιο οι μυημένοι σχολίαζαν καυστικά όσα δεν περιλαμβάνονταν στους αποχαιρετιστήριους λόγους.

Κανείς δεν έχει να προσάψει κάτι στην πολιτική του Τρισέ για τη διαχείριση της οικονομικής κρίσης στην πρώτη φάση της, μετά την κατάρρευση της τράπεζας Λίμαν Μπράδερς. Επιπλέον, ο πληθωρισμός βρίσκεται στα χαμηλά επίπεδα που υποσχέθηκε η ΕΚΤ. Ένα πεδίο εύκολων και ακίνδυνων επαίνων λοιπόν, στους οποίους ευχαρίστως επικεντρώθηκαν ο πρόεδρος της Κομισιόν Μανουέλ Μπαρόζο και ο πρόεδρος του Γιούρογκρουπ Γιουνκέρ. Μεγαλύτερη λεπτότητα χρειάστηκε κατά τη διαπίστωση ότι η ΕΚΤ παραμένει προπύργιο πολιτικής ανεξαρτησίας. «Είμαι μάρτυρας ότι η πολιτική δεν προσπάθησε ποτέ να επηρεάσει την ανεξαρτησία της κεντρικής τράπεζας», υποστηρίζει ο Γιουνκέρ. Η καγκελάριος Μέρκελ δείχνει καλύτερη επαφή με την πραγματικότητα και την ειλικρίνεια. Αποφασίζει μάλιστα να κάνει και μια επίδειξη χιούμορ: «Ακόμη και αν έγιναν απόπειρες να θιγεί η ανεξαρτησία της, τις απέκρουσε ο Τρισέ. Αλλά όπως μόλις ακούσαμε, τέτοιες απόπειρες δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ.»

«Και βέβαια υπήρξαν πολιτικές παρεμβάσεις», σχολιάζει με φαρμακερό τόνο λίγο αργότερα, μεταξύ τυρού και αχλαδίου, ένα υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος της ΕΚΤ. Η πολιτική πίεσε για την αγορά κρατικών ομολόγων, ο Τρισέ συμφώνησε και μετέφερε την πίεση στο εσωτερικό της ΕΚΤ. Αλλά και από τον επαινετικό λόγο του προέδρου της ΕΕ Χέρμαν βαν Ρομπάι συμπεραίνουμε ότι οι περιγραφές αυτές δεν είναι βγαλμένες από το πουθενά. Εκείνος μάλιστα θεωρεί αρετή τον πολιτικό ρόλο της ΕΚΤ. Ανεξαρτησία της κεντρικής τράπεζας δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει την απόλυτη απαγκίστρωση από κάθε πολιτική απόφαση. Η κεντρική τράπεζα έχει το δικαίωμα και την υποχρέωση να συμβουλεύει το δημόσιο, να το ενθαρρύνει και να το προειδοποιεί. Ο Τρισέ τα πέτυχε όλα αυτά στην οχτάχρονη θητεία του, τον επαινεί ο βαν Ρομπάι.

Την πιο όμορφη προοπτική για το μέλλον, πάντως – όπως και την πιο παθιασμένη ματιά στο παρελθόν – την ανοίγει ο τέως καγκελάριος Χέλμουτ Σμιτ. «Από προσωπική εμπειρία μπορώ να πω», λέει στον 68χρονο Τρισέ, «ότι τα γεράματα σίγουρα δεν αρχίζουν στα 69».
​


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2011)

> η Ευρώπη θα παράγει μόνο το ένα δέκατο της παγκόσμιας παραγωγής και κάθε χώρα της ξεχωριστά λιγότερο από το ένα εκατοστό



Αυτό με μπερδεύει με τα νούμερα και θα πρέπει να καθίσω με χαρτί και μολύβι να το σκεφτώ. 

Ενδιαφέρον κατά τ' άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!
Μεταξύ τυρού και αχλαδίου γίνεται και καμιά ορθή διάγνωση. Πολλές λύσεις δεν ακούω. Οι ιδέες του ντ' Εστέν για τον αποκλεισμό κρατών και τη διάσπαση των τραπεζών σε επενδυτικές και καταθετικές είναι μπαρούφες ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2011)

Η ιδέα για τη διάσπαση σε καταθετικές και επενδυτικές μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογική (την προωθεί τώρα και το SPD στη Γερμανία), με την έννοια ότι το κράτος δεν θα χρειάζεται πια να εγγυάται οτιδήποτε στις επενδυτικές. Αυτό που γίνεται τώρα είναι ότι ο επενδυτικός κλάδος τζογάρει και, αν πέσει έξω, μεταφέρει πόρους από τον καταθετικό και τα κράτη έρχονται μετά αναγκαστικά να εγγυηθούν τις μικροκαταθέσεις για να μην κλείσουν οι τράπεζες.

Η άδεια που έδωσε ο Γκρίνσπαν της FED μαζί με τη διοίκηση Κλίντον στις καταθετικές τράπεζες να γίνουν και επενδυτικές, καταργώντας τη σχετική απαγόρευση που υπήρχε στις ΗΠΑ, ίσως ήταν ένα από τα χειρότερα «εγκλήματα κατά της ανθρωπότητας» των τελευταίων χρόνων. Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσουν όποιοι ξέρουν καλύτερα.

Η ιδέα για τον αποκλεισμό κρατών δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να περάσει, εκτός αν διαλυθεί και ανασυσταθεί η ΕΕ σαν κλειστό κλαμπ που προσκαλεί τους λίγους και εκλεκτούς. Ποιο κράτος θα ψηφίσει τέτοια αλλαγή στις συνθήκες;

Για εμένα, το πιο σημαντικό απόσπασμα (και γι' αυτό θεώρησα αξιόλογο το άρθρο) είναι η μικρή ματιά στον τρόπο που ασκείται υψηλή μακροπρόθεσμη πολιτική: στην ανάλυση του Σμιτ για το μέλλον της Ευρώπης (όλα αυτά βέβαια γνωστά πράγματα στους γερμανικούς πολιτικούς και οικονομικούς κύκλους).


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2011)

Οι τράπεζες πρέπει να δέχονται καταθέσεις που θα τις δίνουν σε σοβαρούς ανθρώπους να κάνουνε δουλειές. Ο τζόγος στις τράπεζες πρέπει να απαγορευτεί δια ροπάλου. Με τι θα τζογάρουν; Θα υπάρχουν τίμιες καταθέσεις που θα παίρνουν έναν νόμιμο τόκο και, για τις άλλες τράπεζες, παράνομες καταθέσεις που θα είναι για τζόγο, ή του ύψους ή του βάθους; Αυτοί που σκέφτηκαν όλα αυτά τα έκνομα παράγωγα και ξεγέλασαν κυβερνήσεις και καταθέτες πρέπει να έχουν την τύχη του Γκαντάφι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2011)

Η διαφορά είναι απλή: Στις καταθετικές τράπεζες θα υπάρχει, όπως λες, ένας τζίρος χαμηλών πτήσεων, με εγγυημένες καταθέσεις για τους μικροκαταθέτες, με ασφαλή δάνεια για σοβαρές επιχειρήσεις κλπ. Στις επενδυτικές, θα πηγαίνει όποιος θέλει να ρισκάρει. Πώς υπάρχουν τα αμοιβαία κεφάλαια σταθερού εισοδήματος και τα επενδυτικά αμοιβαία; Πώς υπάρχουν όροι στα (ξένα...) ασφαλιστικά ταμεία να επενδύουν τα αποθεματικά τους μόνο σε προϊόντα ΑΑΑ; Ε, κάτι αντίστοιχο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2011)

nickel said:


> Οι τράπεζες πρέπει να δέχονται καταθέσεις που θα τις δίνουν σε σοβαρούς ανθρώπους να κάνουνε δουλειές. Ο τζόγος στις τράπεζες πρέπει να απαγορευτεί δια ροπάλου. Με τι θα τζογάρουν; Θα υπάρχουν τίμιες καταθέσεις που θα παίρνουν έναν νόμιμο τόκο και, για τις άλλες τράπεζες, παράνομες καταθέσεις που θα είναι για τζόγο, ή του ύψους ή του βάθους; Αυτοί που σκέφτηκαν όλα αυτά τα έκνομα παράγωγα και ξεγέλασαν κυβερνήσεις και καταθέτες πρέπει να έχουν την τύχη του Γκαντάφι.


Ας μην ξεχνάμε και τα δισεκατομμύρια που έχουν χαθεί από υπαλλήλους κάποιων τραπεζών, που διαχειρίζονταν τα δισεκατομμύρια λες και ήταν μάρκες στο καζίνο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2011)

...
*Οι 147 εταιρείες που κυβερνούν τον κόσμο*

Την επικέντρωση του πλούτου της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας στα χέρια λίγων πολυεθνικών εταιρειών, κυρίως τραπεζών, επιβεβαιώνει μια σημαντική ανάλυση του Ομοσπονδιακού Ινστιτούτου Τεχνολογίας της Ελβετίας, ενός από τα κορυφαία πανεπιστήμια του κόσμου, με περισσότερα από 30 Νόμπελ.

Οι αναλυτές του ελβετικού ινστιτούτου απέσπασαν από μια βάση δεδομένων 37.000.000 επιχειρήσεων, απ' όλο τον κόσμο, 43.060 πολυεθνικές με στόχο να εξετάσουν τις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις ιδιοκτησίας. 

Εν συνεχεία κατασκεύασαν ένα μοντέλο προκειμένου να διαπιστώσουν ποιες εξ αυτών ελέγχουν ποιες, μέσω συμμετοχών στο μετοχικό τους κεφάλαιο, καθώς και τα λειτουργικά έσοδα αυτών. Στόχος τους ήταν να χαρτογραφήσουν τη δομή της οικονομικής εξουσίας σήμερα στον πλανήτη. 

Βρήκαν τελικά 1.318 εταιρείες με αλληλοσυνδεόμενες ιδιοκτησίες. Κάθε μία από αυτές τις εταιρείες είχε δεσμούς με δύο ή περισσότερες άλλες επιχειρήσεις. Κατά μέσο όρο κάθε μία από τις παραπάνω 1.318 εταιρείες ήταν συνδεδεμένη ιδιοκτησιακά με 20 ακόμη εταιρείες. 

Τράπεζες οι περισσότερες

Διαπιστώθηκε ακόμη ότι αν και αυτές οι 1.318 ήταν υπεύθυνες μόλις για το 20% του συνόλου των λειτουργικών εσόδων παγκοσμίως, κατείχαν το πλειοψηφικό πακέτο των μετοχών στις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες υψηλής κεφαλαιοποίησης του κόσμου και τους μεγαλύτερους βιομηχανικούς κολοσσούς του πλανήτη, ομάδες που αντιπροσωπεύουν ακόμη ένα 60% των παγκόσμιων εσόδων. 

Προχωρώντας ακόμη περισσότερο την ανάλυσή τους στο ιδιοκτησιακό δίκτυο των διεθνικών επιχειρήσεων, οι επιστήμονες του ελβετικού ινστιτούτου βρήκαν ότι στην κορυφή υπάρχει μια «σούπερ οντότητα» 147 εταιρείων, ποσοστό μικρότερο του 1%, οι οποίες ήλεγχαν το 40% του συνολικού πλούτου σε αυτό το δίκτυο. 

Οι περισσότερες εξ αυτών είναι τράπεζες. Μεταξύ αυτών και τα γνωστά ονόματα του χρηματοπιστωτικού τομέα, όπως η βρετανικές Barclays και Lloyds, οι αμερικανικές JP Morgan και Goldman Sachs, οι γερμανικές Deutsche Bank και Allianz και οι ελβετικές UBS και Credit Suisse.​
Ελευθεροτυπία, 22.10.2011

Κι εμείς το 99%.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2011)

nickel said:


> Οι ιδέες του ντ' Εστέν για τον αποκλεισμό κρατών και τη διάσπαση των τραπεζών σε επενδυτικές και καταθετικές είναι μπαρούφες ή κάνω λάθος;


 
1000% 'όχι. Ανάλογη συζήτηση γίνεται στο ΗΒ για το Σίτυ. Δηλαδή υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη πολιτική κίνηση για την επιστροφή στο παλιότερο σύστημα (που είχε καταργηθεί επί Θάτσερ νομίζω), σύμφωνα με το οποίο οι επενδυτικές τράπεζες (αυτές που κάνουν τζόγο) και οι αποταμιευτικές έχουν διαχωρισμένα συμφέροντα. Το σκεπτικό είναι ότι δεν μπορεί μια τράπεζα να σου δανείζει και ταυτόχρονα να στοιχηματίζει ότι θα χρεωκοπήσεις ώστε να κερδίσει από τη χρεωκοπία σου, γιατί έχει τη δυνατότητα επειδή σε δάνεισε να σε φέρει στη χρεωκοπία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2011)

Γιατί μου φαίνονται ημίμετρα αυτά; Αφού το πρόβλημα είναι ο τζόγος, τον τζόγο να ελέγξουνε, όχι να τον μετακομίσουνε.


----------



## Costas (Oct 23, 2011)

Άρθρο (ΝΥΤ) για την περίπτωση της Dexia.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> Γιατί μου φαίνονται ημίμετρα αυτά; Αφού το πρόβλημα είναι ο τζόγος, τον τζόγο να ελέγξουνε, όχι να τον μετακομίσουνε.





SBE said:


> Το σκεπτικό είναι ότι δεν μπορεί μια τράπεζα να σου δανείζει και ταυτόχρονα να στοιχηματίζει ότι θα χρεωκοπήσεις ώστε να κερδίσει από τη χρεωκοπία σου, γιατί έχει τη δυνατότητα επειδή σε δάνεισε να σε φέρει στη χρεωκοπία.


Ακριβώς! Έτσι ελέγχεται ο τζόγος.


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2011)

Το είπε ο δόχτορας. Ο τζόγος δεν είναι παράνομος, μπορείς να τον περιορίσεις κάπως βάζοντας κανόνες που θα προσπαθούν να τους παραβούν, αλλά για να τον ελέγξεις κανονικά χρειάζεται να αφαιρέσεις τα κίνητρα. 
Μου έλεγαν κάποιοι γνωστοί που δούλευαν παλιά σε τράπεζες ότι παλιά, πολύ παλιά, αν για κάποιο λόγο ήθελες κάποια συναλλαγή από το επενδυτικό τμήμα (που είχε άλλο ΔΣ κλπ) στο καταθετικό της ίδιας τράπεζας, έπρεπε να συμπληρώσεις έντυπο στο οποίο δήλωνες το λόγο, ποιους συναντάς κλπ. Τα έντυπα στο τέλος του χρόνου πήγαιναν σε ανεξάρτητη ελεγκτική επιτροπή των τραπεζών, για να διαπιστωθεί ότι οι κλάδοι είναι ανεξάρτητοι και η οποιαδήποτε συνεργασία είναι μέσα στα επιτρεπτά όρια. Μετά αυτό καταργήθηκε. 
Θα μου πεις ότι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις τη συνάντηση κρυφά και να μην το ξέρει κανείς. Ναι, αλλά άλλο είναι να παρανομείς- υπάρχει πάντα ο φόβος της καταγγελίας για "μυστικές διαβουλεύσεις" που σου φέρνει στο τσάκα τσάκα τους ελεγκτές να κάνουν φύλλο φτερό τα γραφεία σου και να καλούν το προσωπικό σου για ένορκη εξέταση. Δύσκολα επιβάλλεις _ομερτά_ σε όλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2011)

NY Times: A Spectator's Guide to the Euro Crisis


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2011)

Η Ελλάδα, ακόμα κι όταν δεν είναι ο ομφαλός του κόσμου, είναι το επίκεντρο κάποιου σεισμού.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2011)

daeman said:


> Κι εμείς το 99%.


Ή 1%ers με διαφορετική έννοια.


----------



## pontios (Oct 26, 2011)

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω ως αφορά το κούρεμα.
Δεδομένου ότι οι μεγαλύτερο κάτοχοι του ελληνικού χρέους, δεν είναι οι ιδιώτες επενδυτές άλλα τα διάφορα όργανα (Η ΕΚΤ, διάφορες εθνικές κυβερνήσεις και ακόμα το ΔΝΤ) τα οποία δεν πρόκειται να υποστούν καμία απώλεια από το κούρεμα - το κούρεμα που συζητιέται (η απώλεια σε ιδιώτες επενδυτές - τράπεζες και ιδιώτες) δεν θα πρέπει να είναι 100% για να μειωθεί το χρέος επαρκώς ;
Το 50% κούρεμα πόσο θα βοηθήσει ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2011)

Μη βιάζεσαι...

Καλημέρα


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2011)

Όταν η συνθήκη του Μάαστριχτ έβαζε όρια στο δημόσιο χρέος (60% του ΑΕΠ) και το δημοσιονομικό έλλειμμα (3%) , δεν έκαναν δυστυχώς και την έξυπνη κίνηση να βάλουν υπαλλήλους της ΕΕ στα γενικά λογιστήρια και τις στατιστικές υπηρεσίες των κρατών μελών. Αν είχε τότε ξεκινήσει η επιτήρηση, σε όλες τις χώρες της ΕΕ, μπορεί να είχαμε άλλα προβλήματα σήμερα, αλλά όχι αυτά που έχουμε. Οπότε τώρα οι πατριωτικές κορόνες για την επιτήρηση με αφήνουν παγερά αδιάφορο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως αυτή τη στάση του «δώστε μας λεφτά/επιδοτήσεις/δάνεια αλλά μη μας ζητάτε λογαριασμό» δεν την καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή, μας δίνουν ένα σωρό χρήματα αλλά να μη μας ρωτήσουν τι τα κάναμε;


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2011)

pontios said:


> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω ως αφορά το κούρεμα.
> Δεδομένου ότι οι μεγαλύτερο κάτοχοι του ελληνικού χρέους, δεν είναι οι ιδιώτες επενδυτές άλλα τα διάφορα όργανα (Η ΕΚΤ, διάφορες εθνικές κυβερνήσεις και ακόμα το ΔΝΤ) τα οποία δεν πρόκειται να υποστούν καμία απώλεια από το κούρεμα - το κούρεμα που συζητιέται (η απώλεια σε ιδιώτες επενδυτές - τράπεζες και ιδιώτες) δεν θα πρέπει να είναι 100% για να μειωθεί το χρέος επαρκώς ;
> Το 50% κούρεμα πόσο θα βοηθήσει ;



Σωστή απορία, και μάλιστα χτες το βράδυ, οδηγώντας στο σκοτάδι κλπ κλπ  άκουγα στο μπιμπισί ένα πρόγραμμα που έλεγε διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα για το θέμα, δυστυχώς, δεν έπιασα την εκπομπή από την αρχή είπαν όμως τα εξής, που μπορεί και να μην λύνουν την απορία σου αλλά δε βαριέσαι, ας τα πω:
α. το κούρεμα μέχρι στιγμής είναι εθελοντικό (Τρίτη βράδυ, με δεδομένα Τρίτης)
β. όποιος δεχτεί οικειοθελώς λιγότερα θα χάσει. 
γ. όποιος όμως αρνηθεί να δεχτεί κουρέματα και κουπ θα κερδίσει, γιατί θα πάρει όλα τα λεφτά του και θα τα πάρει νωρίτερα από τους άλλους. 
δ. Στην περίπτωση (β) ανήκουν οι τράπεζες κλπ γιατί θα δεχτούν πιέσεις από τις κυβερνήσεις τους και δε θα έχουν μεγάλες επιλογές. 
ε. Ιδιώτες και μη-τραπεζικοί οργανισμοί (ήτοι hedge funds) δεν επηρεάζονται όπως οι τράπεζες και το πιο πιθανό είναι να ασκήσουν το δικαίωμά τους να πληρωθούν εδώ και τώρα. Και θα πληρωθούν σίγουρα γιατί τα ποσά που τους χρωστάμε είναι μικρότερα.
στ. Οπότε... από το καλοκαίρι και δώθε ένα γερο κομμάτι του ελληνικού χρέους (20%+ είπαν) το έχουν αγοράσει μη-τραπεζικοί οργανισμοί, οι οποίοι περιμένουν να επωφεληθούν από το κούρεμα. 
ζ. Ένας τύπος έλεγε ότι άμα φανεί ότι παρ' όλη τη χρεωκοπία πλουτίζουν για άλλη μια φορά οι μισητοί από το 2008 παρατραπεζικοί τζογαδόροι, θα υπάρξει μεγαλύτερη κοινωνική αστάθεια στην ΕΕ. Άλλοι σχολιαστές είπαν ότι λέει βλακείες και ότι ναι μεν ο τζόγος είναι ανήθικος, αλλά δεν είναι παράνομος κλπ κλπ. 

Σε εκείνο το σημείο μπήκα σε σήραγγα και έχασα τη συνέχεια και τώρα δεν έχω χρόνο να το ψάξω στο αρχείο, αλλά μάλλον αυτό ήταν όλο κι όλο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

On a different tack:

Καλά μού φαίνεται ότι τα λέει εδώ (_Σκοτώνουν το Δημόσιο όταν γεράσει;_) ο Μπίστης για το δημόσιο — ή, τουλάχιστον, εγώ συμφωνώ. Αλλά, δείτε κι αποκάτω, πόση αμφισβήτηση! Αν και είναι αδύνατο να γράψεις κάτι στο διαδίκτυο και να μη βρεθούν αμέσως και μια ντουζίνα που ενδιαφέρονται πρωτίστως να διαφωνήσουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2011)

Μα υπάρχει κάποια Διεθνής των Στόκων; Putty International;

Ποιο είναι αυτό το έντυπο (με τον ωραίο τίτλο...)







που προβάλλεται σήμερα από (ποια άλλη; φυσικά την...) Bild ως ένδειξη της «ελληνικής αχαριστίας»;

Α, στο ίδιο άρθρο υπάρχει αναφορά και στο γερμανικό τανκς, από το σημερινό εξώφυλλο της εφημερίδας Elefthoperia (sic)...


----------



## pontios (Oct 29, 2011)

A good weekend to all !
Thanks SBE (re: the interesting BBC radio discussion and your summary thereof). 

I'm not responding to anyone here, just expressing my thoughts ,,
Το Ελληνικό χρέος δεν μπορεί απλώς να μεταφερθεί ή να διαγραφεί χωρίς συνέπειες, όπως γνωρίζουμε, και όσον αφορά το κούρεμα, οι τράπεζες (όχι μόνο της Ελλάδας άλλα και της Ευρώπης) θα πρέπει να ενισχυθούν τώρα.
Νομίζω ότι σε κάποιο στάδιο θα ξεκινήσει η εκτύπωση του ευρώ κτγμ - αφού ένα μικρό κράτος μέλος, όπως η Ελλάδα μπορεί να επιφέρει τόσα πολλά προβλήματα, τότε το μέγεθος του συνολικού χρέους της Ευρωζώνης είναι ίσως ανυπέρβλητο χωρίς τη βοήθεια ενός (ειδικού) τυπογραφείου.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2011)

Τι εννοείς «εκτύπωση»;


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ότι θα πρέπει η ΕΕ να τυπώσει ευρώ και να αποφασίσει πώς θα μοιραστούν για να διορθωθούν μερικές εσωτερικές ανισορροπίες, αφού βέβαια φροντίσει να μη δημιουργηθούν ανισορροπίες και περιττές κόντρες με τους διεθνείς εταίρους της. Πολύ δύσκολα μαθηματικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2011)

Για την ώρα, τυπώνουμε ακόμη και γιουάν:

Ρέκλινγκ: Το EFSF θα μπορούσε να εκδώσει ομόλογα σε γιουάν

Ρουπίες και ρεάλια, προσεχώς: Μέρκελ: «Αν δεν ενωθούμε, δεν έχουμε καμία πιθανότητα»


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2011)

Από το παραπάνω της Μέρκελ:


> Για το λόγο αυτό, σύμφωνα με την γερμανίδα καγκελάριο, οι χώρες της ΕΕ πρέπει να σταματήσουν να βασίζουν την ανάπτυξη στις πιστώσεις.



Ελπίζω να εννοεί τις πιστώσεις για κατανάλωση και ψεύτικη ανάπτυξη. Είμαι περίεργος να δω πώς το είπε, πόσο το απλοποίησε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2011)

Προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν στο νέτι περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Πρόκειται για αποσπάσματα από λόγο της με διάρκεια μια ώρα σε χτεσινό κομματικό συνέδριο των μικρομεσαίων.


----------



## pontios (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you dr.
Very interesting re: The EFSF tabling the idea (or possibility) of issuing bonds to China.

Nikel wrote ..re: Merkel's recent address.


> Ελπίζω να εννοεί τις πιστώσεις για κατανάλωση και ψεύτικη ανάπτυξη. Είμαι περίεργος να δω πώς το είπε, πόσο το απλοποίησε.



I hope so too - let's hope we all learn from this.

In Australia we have low public debt but there's concern we have too much private debt and possibly a housing bubble. The problem is politicians always react two years after the fact, when it's too late and all our politicians are the same ignoramuses world wide.
Alarm bells should be sounding well before private debt levels reach 100% plus of GDP - but even if they were (sounding) politicians here and our central bank (the Australian Reserve Bank) governors would just be covering their ears anyway!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2011)

Από την Καθημερινή της Κυριακής:
Οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι στη λίστα με όσους "έβγαλαν έξω" λεφτά
​ ...Στη λίστα εμφανίζεται γνωστός καλλιτέχνης, συγγενής πολιτικού, με ληξιπρόθεσμα χρέη 20ετίας, ο οποίος βρίσκεται ήδη με το Δημόσιο στα δικαστήρια...
​Δεν το πιστεύω! Η κυρία πρώην υφυπουργός και ο σύζυγός της έβγαλαν έξω τα λεφτά τους; Εντάξει, το επόμενο είναι να μάθουμε ότι όσοι έβγαλαν έξω τα λεφτά τους έχουν επενδύσει μέσω CDS στη χρεοκοπία της Ελλάδας.


----------



## pontios (Oct 29, 2011)

Μόλις βρήκα αυτό .. δεν ξέρω πόσο έγκυρο είναι.
http://exofitsio.blogspot.com/2011/10/blog-post_1818.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2011)

pontios said:


> Μόλις βρήκα και αυτό .. δεν ξέρω πόσο έγκυρο είναι.
> http://exofitsio.blogspot.com/2011/10/blog-post_1818.html


Θα έλεγα ότι, καταρχήν, είναι ήδη ξεπερασμένο από τις εξελίξεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2011)

Την απάντηση μπορείς να τη δώσεις μόνος σου. Βλέπεις να αποπνέει καμιά σοβαρότητα αυτό το μπλογκ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2011)

Γρήγορα, να τους στείλουμε ειδικούς!

Κατά 55 δισ.ευρώ πλουσιότερη η Γερμανία από λογιστικό λάθος

(Να πληρώσουμε με αυτά τους 100.000 αόρατους συνταξιούχους μας...)


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κατά 55 δισ.ευρώ πλουσιότερη η Γερμανία από λογιστικό λάθος


Τώρα γιατί εγώ κατάλαβα ότι το λογιστικό λάθος έκανε τη Γερμανία να νομίζει ότι ήταν πλουσιότερη ενώ δεν ήταν, τη στιγμή που το άρθρο λέει ότι από λογιστικό λάθος η Γερμανία φαινόταν να είναι φτωχότερη (να έχει μεγαλύτερο δημόσιο χρέος);

Άσε που είπαν στη γριά να βάζει και καμιά γενική μετά το «ως» κι αυτή ξεκωλώθηκε: 
«Κατά 2,6 ποσοστιαίες μονάδες χαμηλότερο εκτιμάται ότι θα είναι το δημόσιο χρέος ως ποσοστού επί του ΑΕΠ της Γερμανίας το 2011...»


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2011)

To διαφωτιστικό φιλμάκι, μάλλον μπερδευτικό είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Από το παραπάνω της Μέρκελ:
> Ελπίζω να εννοεί τις πιστώσεις για κατανάλωση και ψεύτικη ανάπτυξη. Είμαι περίεργος να δω πώς το είπε, πόσο το απλοποίησε.



Η Μέρκελ συμπλήρωσε ότι όλες οι χώρες της ευρωζώνης πρέπει τώρα να περιορίσουν το δημόσιο χρέος τους και να στραφούν προς τα δομικά τους προβλήματα. Κι αυτό, επειδή δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ανάπτυξη με ακόμη περισσότερα χρέη. «Αυτό δεν πέτυχε ποτέ ως τώρα.»
 http://de.reuters.com/article/domesticNews/idDEBEE79R0CH20111028


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2011)

Πήρατε είδηση να μπήκε κανάς φόρος, κανά έκτακτο τέλος, κάτι τελοσπάντων για την 25η σημερινή ώρα; Ε, δυο ώρες μείνανε, μάλλον θα την γλιτώσουμε...


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2011)

Μη βιάζεσαι. Υπάρχει ένα μαγικό επίρρημα: αναδρομικά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2011)

Αμάν, αυτό είναι το απαιθιόδοκθο νήμα;


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2011)

Ναι, εκεί το γιανγκ (and frethh) κι εδώ το γιν τα γιεν (τα κουρεμένα γένια και τα κθεδοντιαδμένα χτένια).


----------



## Elsa (Oct 31, 2011)

Για την 25η ώρα δεν ξέρω, αλλά κυκλοφορεί φήμη ότι θα μπει φόρος για τα ...κατοικίδια (κάτι που είχαν πει για πλάκα στο Ράδιο Αρβύλα την περασμένη βδομάδα). Ποιος αντιγράφει ποιον; :scared:


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2011)

Πω, πω, θα πρέπει να ξεφορτωθούμε ολα τα κατσαριδάκια μας, δηλαδη!


----------



## Elsa (Oct 31, 2011)

Πρόσεξε τι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις! 

Το θλιβερό είναι ότι έχει ήδη αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των ζώων που κάποιοι παρατάνε στο δρόμο και κάτι τέτοιο θα έκανε τα πράγματα ακόμα χειρότερα 
Ε, σε λίγο να περιμένουμε αντί για φοροαπαλλαγή, να μπει φόρος σε όσους έχουν παιδιά. Άλλωστε, για να τα κάνεις, πρέπει πλέον να είσαι πλούσιος, άσε που μπορείς πάντα να τα πουλήσεις, άρα αποτελούν περιουσιακό στοιχείο! :curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2011)

Για να συνειδητοποιούμε τα μεγέθη:

Η Ρωσία έτοιμη να επενδύσει 10 δισεκατομμύρια στην οικονομία της ευρωζώνης (Κέρδος)

Θα ξεκινήσει συζητήσεις. Για 10 δισ. Λιγότερο από το *μισό ετήσιο* έλλειμμά μας. Σε *ολόκληρη* την Ευρωζώνη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Βρήκα ένα άρθρο γραμμένο με ψυχραιμία:

Greek referendum: Papandreou's gamble could pay off

Είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να ευχηθούμε να του βγει, ό,τι κι αν έχουμε σκεφτεί ή πει αυτές τις μέρες...

Αλλά, καλύτερη λύση δεν υπήρχε;

(Η απάντηση «εκλογές» δεν θεωρώ ότι ανήκει στις καλύτερες λύσεις, εκτός αν με πείσετε ότι ο Σαμαράς έχει το κοκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας ή πιστέψουμε ότι η Ν.Δ. βρήκε τις μαγικές λύσεις που είχε χάσει.)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2011)

Ανεξαρτήτως του αν θα του βγει ή όχι του Γιωργάκη, εγώ πολύ το διασκέδασα χτες στα δελτία ειδήσεων. Εκεί που διάφοροι υποστήριζαν μέχρι τώρα ότι πρέπει να μιλήσει ο λαός, εεε, οοο, πάρτε το μνημόνιο και φύγετε από 'δώ, εκεί που ο Σαμαράς παραληρούσε περί επαναδιαπραγμάτευσης και υποστήριζε ότι ο ίδιος δεν θα το υπέγραφε ποτέ, εκεί που ο Τσίπρας έλεγε ότι τα μέτρα είναι αντιλαϊκά και το ξεπούλημα της χώρας εσχάτη προδοσία, εκεί που άλλα κόμματα της αριστεράς μιλούσαν για άμεση δημοκρατία, εκεί που εφημερίδες και κανάλια του Κουρή έλεγαν «επιστροφή στη δραχμή», ξαφνικά, «η κίνηση ήταν ανεύθυνη» από όλους, ουνίσονο. Εκ του ασφαλούς μιλούσαν λοιπόν, τόσον καιρό; 

Μέχρι και ο Λαζόπουλος, που τόσον καιρό «προδότες» ανέβαζε την κυβέρνηση, «προδότες» την κατέβαζε, χτες ξαφνικά «τι, περιμένουν από τη γριά να αποφασίσει;» Ε, ναι, η γριά δεν έχει το ακαταλόγιστο, κύριε Λαζόπουλε. Ούτε θα της δίνεις το λόγο μόνο όταν παραπονιέται που της κόψαν τη σύνταξη. Εκτός κι αν πιστεύεις ότι το δικαίωμα ψήφου είναι σαν την άδεια οδήγησης, πρέπει μετά τα 65 να το ανανεώνεις κάθε δύο χρόνια. 

Προσωπικά, είμαι υπέρ του δημοψηφίσματος. Όποιο κι αν είναι το αποτέλεσμα, οι πολίτες αυτής της χώρας (που κόπτονται κατά τα λοιπά για την αμεσοδημοκρατία της αρχαίας Αθήνας) θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να πάρουν μια απόφαση, και να ζήσουν με την ευθύνη αυτής της απόφασης.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2011)

Δημοψήφισμα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είχε νόημα αν προκηρυσσόταν για τις 13/11 ε.έ. (το πολύ). Όχι για τον Γενάρη του 2012!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2011)

Φαίνεται ότι αυτό είναι τώρα το πρόβλημα του Σαμαρά και των υπολοίπων: Πρώτα φανάτισαν κάθε συνταξιούχο, κάθε δημόσιο υπάλληλο, κάθε άνεργο, κάθε όψιμο υπερπατριώτη κατά του μνημονίου, ισχυριζόμενοι ότι είχαν στο μανίκι τους κάποια άλλη λύση που θα έλυνε το πρόβλημα χρέους και ελλειμμάτων δια μαγείας, και τώρα έπαθαν πανικό ότι θ' αναγκαστούν να παρουσιάσουν αυτή τη δήθεν λύση, επειδή αυτοί που αφελώς τους πίστεψαν μπορεί να ψηφίσουν όχι σε δημοψήφισμα.

Αλλά είναι αυτονόητο, όπως λέει ο Ζαζ, ότι δημοψήφισμα πρέπει να γίνει εδώ και τώρα, όχι σε τρεις μήνες.


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2011)

*Δημοψόφισμα*: πρώτα θα ψοφήσεις κι ύστερα θα ψηφίσεις.
Δεν έχει σχέση με το σόφισμα, δυστυχώς όμως μόνο ετυμολογικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Δημοψήφισμα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είχε νόημα αν προκηρυσσόταν για τις 13/11 ε.έ. (το πολύ). Όχι για τον Γενάρη του 2012!


Γιατί; Νομίζεις ότι όλοι είναι ενημερωμένοι όπως π.χ. εσύ; Χώρια που μπορεί να μας συμφέρουν οι καθυστερήσεις.

Κτγμ, η ανάλογη διαδικασία που ακολούθησε μετά από το θνησιγενές μνημόνιο του Ιουλίου έδειξε ότι εμείς (που έχουμε το πρόβλημα αλλά και μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε ένα πρόβλημα) δεν μπορούμε ξανά να φτάσουμε να εξαρτώμαστε εκ των υστέρων από το ένα τέταρτο του τάδε κυβερνητικού συνασπισμού της Κάτω Βαλλαχίας-Νέας Βόρειας Ουψιλλίας (που «εξαρτώνται από τους δικούς τους ψηφοφόρους») και να είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να κάνουμε ολοένα και περισσότερες παραχωρήσεις σε βάρος όχι μόνο των κυβερνητικών ψηφοφόρων αλλά και ολόκληρου του λαού μας. Ήδη, την πρώτη εβδομάδα μετά την αγιοδημητριάτικη συμφωνία ο εκπρόσωπος του IIF δήλωνε ότι «βλέπει να συμμετέχει στο κούρεμα εθελοντικά ένα 80%» --άρα 20 δισ. μείον (δηλαδή τέσσερα μεσοπρόθεσμα ή ξερωγώ έξι ειδικά τέλη στη ΔΕΗ) και ο τύπος που ανακάλυψε στην κωλότσεπή του «ξεχασμένα» 55 δισ. ευρώ μιλούσε για ακόμη μεγαλύτερη παραχώρηση εθνικής κυριαρχίας, σε αντίθεση από τις υπογραφές των 17 κλπ κλπ.

Ξεχνάμε ότι εδώ παίζονται δισεκατομμύρια και έχουμε πιστέψει ότι όλα γίνονται χωρίς παζάρια. Ακόμη και αν ίσχυε το απλοϊκό «κάνουμε ό,τι μας λένε» [άραγε γιατί; ποιος από μας θα έκανε κάτι τέτοιο --εκτός αν πρόκειται βέβαια για διακοποδάνειο;] Ποιοι πρόσεξαν ότι η πρόσκληση στον ΓΑΠ από τον «οργίλο» Σαρκοζί αναφέρει ως σκοπό της «τη σύνταξη δεσμευτικού χρονοδιαγράμματος για την εφαρμογή της απόφασης της 26/10»;

Μόνο για εμάς είναι οι δεσμεύσεις; Όταν ο «οργίλος» Σαρκοζί μιλάει για δεσμεύσεις και των 17, το λέει μόνο διπλωματικά για να μη μας θίξει (αν και οργισμένος) ή απευθύνεται και στον Ανώτατο Τοπάρχη της Χλεβονίας-Κάτω Μπυθουλίας;

Και όταν ο ΓΑΠ αναφέρεται σε συμφέροντα θιγόμενων, π.χ. τραπεζών, γιατί εμείς ομφαλοσκοπούντες κοιτάζουμε μόνο τις δικές μας τράπεζες; Εντάξει οι δικές μας, που έτσι κι αλλιώς ντεφάκτο κρατικές είναι όλες, αλλά δεν κόβονται κάποια δισ. και από διάφορες ξένες; Δηλαδή, μίζες και συμφέροντα και διαπλεκόμενα μόνο στη Γιωργοκώσταινα υπάρχουν;

Λέω εγώ τώρα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2011)

However, a less-welcome development was China saying it could not commit to investing in the European Financial Stability Fund (EFSF) until the situation with Greece had been clarified.
Bailout money withheld from Greece (BBC.co.uk)

Το ότι μια ιδέα του Καστανίδη μπορεί να συγκλονίζει τις παγκόσμιες οικονομικές ισορροπίες είναι καλύτερο παράδειγμα της θεωρίας του χάους από την πεταλούδα


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2011)

Τα χρηματιστήρια ανεβαίνουν. Αυτό λέγεται προεξόφληση (αγορές σύμφωνα με τις προβλέψεις για καλές ή κακές ειδήσεις). Discounting of good or bad news.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 3, 2011)

Ηabemus papademos, καθώς φαίνεται...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 3, 2011)

Η δήλωση Σαμαρά, με την οποία αποδέχεται τη σύμβαση και ζητεί μεταβατική κυβέρνηση για εκλογές είναι το οξυγόνο του ΓΑΠ. Του επιτρέπει να αποσύρει το δημοψήφισμα, άρα να πάρει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης. Η Καϊλή επιμένει ότι δεν ψηφίζει αυτήν την κυβέρνηση, αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα της εξηγήσουν.​Από τα σχόλια στη δεξιά στήλη του protagon.gr. 

Χτες, σε μια προσπάθεια να αποφύγω την κατάποση τουμποφλό μπας και γλιτώσω από τη γενικότερη μαυρίλα, είδα ειδήσεις του Σταρ (πώς τα θέτω, ε; ) Εκεί λοιπόν, η Εύα Καϊλή, σε ερώτηση δημοσιογράφου που δεν παίχτηκε αλλά μάλλον ήταν κάτι σε «πώς μπορείς και κάνεις δηλώσεις σε τόσο σοβαρό περιβάλλον όπως η Βουλή», αντί να φέρει στο δημοσιογράφο το τραπέζι κολάρο με την τόσο υποτιμητική ερώτηση που της έκανε, χαριεντίστηκε λίγο και είπε «εεε, ήμουν και πρόεδρος του συλλόγου αρχιτεκτονικής, κάτι ξέρω να πω» (ή κάτι τέτοιο). 

Και μετά, απορούμε που χρειάζεται ποσόστωση για να εκλέγονται οι γυναίκες σε πολιτικά αξιώματα. Με τέτοια «διαφήμιση» που μας κάνουν κάτι τέτοιες εκπρόσωποι του φύλου, δεν είναι να απορείς.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα είναι Παλάβρα ότι για να εκλεγεί μια γυναίκα θα πρέπει να είναι σε μία από τις ακόλουθες κατηγορίες:
α. από πολιτική οικογένεια 
β. το νούμερο που το ψηφίζει ο ανδρικός πληθυσμός με φαντασίωση ότι τον #@!%[email protected] οι εκπρόσωποί του λαού- εδώ ανήκουν και οι τραγουδίστριες,ηθοποιοί κλπ.
γ. του "στενού περιβάλλοντος" κάποιου πολιτικού που την προωθεί (μόνο που αυτός συνήθως φαντασιώνεται ότι !#@$#@$ ο ίδιος τους εκπροσώπους του λαού)

Όποια δεν ανήκει σε αυτές τις κατηγορίες είναι απλώς μια στρίγγλα για την οποία κυκλοφορούν διάφορα κακεντρεχή σχόλια που δεν θα λέγονταν ποτέ για έναν άντρα, από το ότι έχει τις πλάτες του πλουσίου συζύγου της (οι πλούσιες σύζυγοι των ανδρών πολιτικών προφανώς δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα στην εκλογική εκστρατεία του συζύγου, ούτε επωφελούνται επιχειρηματικά) μέχρι σχόλια για την εμφάνισή τους κλπ. 

Δυστυχώς κανένας όταν ψηφίζει δεν σκέφτεται ποτέ ότι η τύχη της χώρας μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να κρέμεται από το νούμερο. Ίσως επαναπαυτήκαμε ότι όλα θα δουλεύουν από μόνα τους και αρκεί να υπάρχουν πεντέξι σοβαροί πολιτικοί στους 300. Και εδώ δεν αντέχω να μην πω ότι στη δημοκρατία οι ψήφοι όλων μετράνε το ίδιο, υφίσταμαι εγώ και πληρώνω και θα το πληρώνω μέχρι να πεθάνει αυτό το ούφο (βουλευτική σύνταξη).

ΥΓ αυτό γιατί σήμερα μου είπαν τρεις μέχρι στιγμής ότι η κατάσταση είναι πολύ σοβαρή για να αποφασίζουν γριές και παιδαρέλια για το μέλλον της χώρας- μου λένε ότι το είπε αυτό ο διακεκριμένος εκλογολόγος Λάκης Λαζόπουλος. Προφανώς όταν αποφασίζουν γριές και παιδαρέλια κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια για το μέλλον της χώρας η κατάσταση είναι ασόβαρη.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 3, 2011)

Καλά, ο Λαζόπουλος είναι γλoιώδης και γελοίος. Θα ήταν και ανάξιος λόγου, αν δεν επηρεάζε τόσο μεγάλη μερίδα κόσμου. Άκουσον, άκουσον, σχόλιο που έκανε για τους συνανθρώπους του, που κατά τα λοιπά τους δίνει το λόγο στην εκπομπή του, όταν είναι να μουτζώσουν τη Βουλή. Δηλαδή υπάρχει ηλικιακό όριο για όσους επιτρέπεται να ψηφίζουν για το μέλλον ΤΟΥΣ; Ας πούμε μεταξύ 30 και 70; Για να ξέρω, να αγχωθώ. Απορώ που οι τηλεθεατές του συνεχίζουν και ξοδεύουν χρόνο από τη ζωή τους για να βλέπουν την εκπομπή κάποιου τόσο χυδαίου, που τους προσβάλλει τόσο πολύ.

Ο εκνευρισμός μου με την Καϊλή οφείλεται στο ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν μια εκλεγμένη βουλευτής της Ελλάδας να επιτρέπει να την αντιμετωπίζουν σαν το τελευταίο ξέκωλο κανάλια όπως το Σταρ, ακόμα κι αν την προωθεί κάποιος πολιτικός (γκουχ).


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2011)

Δεν είναι μόνο ότι τον βλέπουν αλλά συμφωνούν κι όλας μαζί του. 
Όσο για το τι επιτρέπει μια εκλεγμένη βουλευτής, νομίζω είναι συνδεδεμένο με το τι κλίμα επικρατεί γενικότερα στην πολιτική ζωή. Και απόδειξη ίσως ότι τα βουλευτικά ράσα δεν κάνουν τον χαζό ξύπνιο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2011)

Μικρή ένσταση: Υπάρχουν πολλοί άνδρες που βρέθηκαν στη Βουλή με την ώθηση του σταρ σίστεμ. 
Όπως και πανάξιες γυναίκες που είναι εκεί με την επιστημοσύνη τους.
Αλλά και η βουλή θα έχει και παιδαρέλια και γριές — και μέλη του σταρ σίστεμ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2011)

Η Βουλή είκόνα της κοινωνίας κλπ κλπ,δεν αμφιβάλλω, αλλά η γενική εικόνα που έχω είναι οτι οι γυναίκες του σταρσιστεμ είναι δυσανάλογα πολλές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 3, 2011)

Σαν σήμερα: *1935* – Almost 98% of the reported votes in a Greek plebiscite supported the restoration of George II (pictured) as King of the Hellenes (wiki)


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2011)

Ελπίζω να μου συγχωρήσετε την κομική παρένθεση, αλλά από το μεσημέρι που διάβασα τα αποπάνω ποστ, μου τριβέλιζε το νου το εξώφυλλο του όγδοου τεύχους του περιοδικού Βαβέλ, από τον Οκτώβρη του 1981, μήνα σημαδιακών εκλογών πριν από 30 χρόνια (το οποίο τεύχος δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω ακόμα σε κάποια κούτα ή το χάρισα). Μετά την απαραίτητη βαθιά ανασκαφή στο ιντερνέτι, το βρήκα (ευχαριστώ την ιστολόγο που το φιλοξενεί) και ιδού: 







Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το σκίτσο στο αποπάνω εξώφυλλο είναι του καυστικού, αξέχαστου Ζαν-Μαρκ Ρεζέρ - ή Ραϊζέρ, όπως λέει και ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος εδώ - ή αντιγραφή του, κι επειδή το αναζητούσα με βάση το όνομά του, βρήκα και μερικά άλλα δικά του, σχετικά με τα όσα είπατε περί φαντασιώσεων, γυναικών στην πολιτική και εκλογικών κριτηρίων. 

  
Λεζάντες: για το δεύτερο: Ψηφίστε εμένα! Τους ξέρω τους άντρες! 
και για το τρίτο (δεν ξέρω γαλλικά, ευπρόσδεκτες οι διορθώσεις):
- Αυτή τη φορά, δεν θα ψηφίσω έναν μαλάκα!
- Αυτό θα είναι δύσκολο!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Phantasien-Comics-Cartoons-Jean-Marc-Reiser/dp/3453056531 
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/kultur/buchrezensionen/alle_dumm_und_haesslich_1.9845814.html 
http://ouvertures.info/opinion/pronostics-favre-ko-recordon-ok/ 


Με την ευκαιρία, για το κυρίως θέμα του νήματος (το θαύμα δεν είναι πλέον γαλλικό, παγκοσμιοποιήθηκε κι αυτό):


----------



## Themis (Nov 3, 2011)

Να 'σαι καλά Δαεμάνε με τα ωραία σου! Εξακολουθώ βέβαια να απορώ πώς τα βρίσκεις.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 4, 2011)

Ωραίο, Δαεμάνε! Και ο Αλτάν είναι πολύ επίκαιρος, πάντα. 
(Όπου “Ιταλία” και “Ιταλοί” βάλτε τη χώρα και το λαό που προτιμάτε…)


----------



## Themis (Nov 4, 2011)

Μιλ μερσί, Έλσα. Εξαιρετικά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2011)

Ε, δεν το πιστεύω! Μπράβο, Έλσα. Το μεσημέρι που έψαχνα, μάζεψα καναδυό και απ' αυτόν για κάθε ενδεχόμενο (εκείνο με τους προλετάριους και τον μύθο της τελειότητας μου είχε εντυπωθεί από τότε). Ορίστε κι άλλα δυο σχετικά του Ρεζέρ (το πρώτο για τις θυσίες μού φαίνεται σαν προέκταση του αντίστοιχου του Αλτάν). Παύω τώρα όμως, να μην εκμεταλλεύομαι την ανοχή των υπόλοιπων στον οφτοπικισμό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2011)

Καταραμένη τύχη που μου έχεις κλέψει τον ελεύθερο χρόνο αυτές τις μέρες που θα ήθελα να πολιτικολογώ σε ρυθμό τιτιβισμάτων. Καλημέρα.

«Ισχύει η δέσμευση της ΝΔ να ψηφίσει τη δανειακή σύμβαση υπό την προϋπόθεση να κατατεθεί στη Βουλή χωρίς το συνοδευτικό μνημόνιο και να ψηφιστεί με απλή πλειοψηφία».

Δίνει ή δεν δίνει έτσι το δικαίωμα στους τροϊκανούς να ξεκαθαρίσουν τα πράγματα με τις διαπραγματευτικές καντρίλιες του κ. Σαμαρά από τώρα, πριν γίνει πρώτη μούρη και καταφέρει με τις γνωστές αδιαλλαξίες του καμιά εθνική συμφορά; Δηλαδή, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι το γνωστό παιχνίδι κυβέρνησης - αντιπολίτευσης (τύπου «Βυθίστε το Χόρα»), αλλά γνήσιο μουλάρωμα. Οπότε μπορούν να πουν οι τροϊκανοί: «Η συμφωνία δεν είναι μόνο το κομμάτι που σας δίνει τα λεφτά, αλλά και το κομμάτι που καθιστά βιώσιμο το χρέος. Ή όλα ή τίποτα». Και θα περιμένουμε όλοι το πραξικόπημα στη Νέα Δημοκρατία...

Πάω να διαβάσω και τίποτα, να μη λέω ό,τι μου κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2011)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.

Πηγαίνοντας όμως σε πιο γενικά θέματα, αυτές τις μέρες διαπίστωσα ξανά πόσο πολύ διαφορετική οπτική γωνία έχουν τα εδώ ΜΜΕ από τα εκεί. Ειδικά αφού οι ευρωσκεπτικιστές άκουσαν τη λέξη δημοψήφισμα και χάρηκαν, προβλέποντας για μια ακόμα φορά τη διάλυση της ΕΕ (νομίζω κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον, ας πούμε σε δυο αιώνες, που θα διαλυθεί η ΕΕ θα εμφανιστούν κάποιοι που θα πουν διακόσια χρόνια σας το λέμε και δε μας πιστύετε). 

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι και να εφαρμοστεί το πακέτο, λύση δεν υπάρχει, γιατί δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα της Ευρωζώνης. Και ενώ μέχρι τώρα πίστευα ότι κάπως θα βρεθεί μια άκρη, τώρα αρχίζω να βλέπω ότι δεν θα βρεθεί τόσο εύκολα. Κι αναρωτιέμαι πόσο ακόμα θα λένε ότι έχουν γερή οικονομία ορισμένες χώρες. Γιατί βεβαίως για να έχεις γερή οικονομία θα πρέπει να έχεις και πελατεία κι όσο χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση χάνεις την πελατεία. Ναι, ΟΚ, πουλάμε στις αγορές που αναπτύσσονται, αλλά κι αυτές περιμένουν από εμάς να αγοράσουμε τα δικά τους για να έχουν να αγοράσουν τα δικά μας. Ήδη έχει αρχίσει να επηρεάζεται η ανατολική Ασία (κι άμα κάνει και μερικά σεισμοτσουναμοπυρηνικά ακόμα, έχετε γειά βρυσούλες, αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα τύχης και δεν υπολογίζεται). 

Λάθη που έγιναν από την αρχή και εμφανίζονται τώρα που περνάει ο καιρός: πρώτα πρώτα στην Ελλάδα δεν έπρεπε να συνδεθούν κάποιες μεταρρυθμίσεις με την οικονομική κρίση. Γιατί κάποιες μεταρρυθμίσεις ΔΕΝ έχουν σχέση με την οικονομική κρίση και θα μπορούσαν να περιμένουν δυο-τρία χρόνια. Έτσι θα ήταν πιο εύκολο για τον μέσο πολίτη να δει την αναγκαιότητά τους και να τις δεχτεί, ενώ τώρα κόβοντάς τα όλα μαζί φυσικό είναι να αγανακτήσει ο καθένας και να μη δέχεται τίποτα. Αλλά το πρόβλημα όλων των κυβερνήσεων (όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα) είναι η επανεκλογή τους και είναι πιο εύκολο να σερβίρεις τα δυσάρεστα όλα μαζεμένα ελπίζοντας ότι δεν θα τα προσέξουν και με τη δικαιολογία ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλιώς, το επιβάλλουν οι ξένοι- δηλαδή το παίζεις και θύμα της αποικιοκρατίας. 

Επίσης εκεί που χάνουν το παιχνίδι όλοι είναι στα ΜΜΕ και το βήμα που δίνουν αυτά σε κάθε πικραμένο. Ναι, το ξέρουμε ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι όλοι αισθάνονται ανώτεροι από του άλλους και όλα τα σχετικά, αλλά εδώ έχουμε μια κατάσταση που χρειάζεται αλληλεγγύη και αντί για αλληλεγγύη έχουμε να κοιτάνε να πουλήσουν φύλλα οι φυλλάδες όλων των πλευρών γελοιοποιώντας οι μεν τους δε και να τροφοδοτούν φημολογίες και παραπληροφόρηση. ΟΚ, όλοι πιστεύουμε ότι έχουμε ανεξάρτητα ΜΜΕ κλπκλπ αλλά λίγο σφίξιμο στα λουριά δε βλάπτει και βοηθάει λίγο να μην χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση. 

Από κει και πέρα, σήμερα 5/11, ημέρα της πυριτιδοσυνωμοσίας, θα πάω στο Γκρήνουιτς να δω τα πυροτεχνήματα, που δεν έχω ξαναπάει ποτέ μου, γιατί εκεί που πήγαινα συνήθως ο δήμος δήλωσε ότι δεν έχει λεφτά και τέρμα τα θεάματα κι ο άλλος δήμος που πηγαίναμε εναλλάξ έβαλε εισιτήριο ένα δεκάρικο. Δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω. Μας κόβετε τον άρτο*. Όχι και να μας κόψετε τα θεάματα!

* Έλειψα και τώρα πάω σουπερμάρκετ και παθαίνω συγκοπή με τις τιμές.


----------



## Resident (Nov 6, 2011)

SBE, οι αλλαγές που συνδέθηκαν/προτάθηκαν από το ΔΝΤ & ΕΕ με τις δόσεις έγιναν για να "σπάσουν" κάποια στεγανά και ν' αρχίσει η εσωτερική αγορά να κινείται σε διαφορετικό μήκος κύματος, π.χ., να πληρώνουν οι δικηγόροι ΦΠΑ, να καταργηθούν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές. Δυστυχώς όλα τα σκέπασε ένα πέπλο "αντίστασης" στον ξένο παράγοντα που θέλει να επιβάλλει διάφορα "δεινά" στον τράχηλο του Έλληνα.

Υ.Γ. Δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε αλλά, σήμερα, ο Άνθιμος υποστήριξε στο κήρυγμα του την συμμετοχή της χώρας στην Ε.Ε. & ευρωζώνη.


----------



## rogne (Nov 6, 2011)

Resident said:


> SBE, οι αλλαγές που συνδέθηκαν/προτάθηκαν από το ΔΝΤ & ΕΕ με τις δόσεις έγιναν για να "σπάσουν" κάποια στεγανά και ν' αρχίσει η εσωτερική αγορά να κινείται σε διαφορετικό μήκος κύματος, π.χ., να πληρώνουν οι δικηγόροι ΦΠΑ, να καταργηθούν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές. Δυστυχώς όλα τα σκέπασε ένα πέπλο "αντίστασης" στον ξένο παράγοντα που θέλει να επιβάλλει διάφορα "δεινά" στον τράχηλο του Έλληνα.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε αλλά, σήμερα, ο Άνθιμος υποστήριξε στο κήρυγμα του την συμμετοχή της χώρας στην Ε.Ε. & ευρωζώνη.



Σαν να ξηλώνεται δηλαδή το "πέπλο αντίστασης"... Ωραία, καιρός ήταν να συντονιστούν επιτέλους οι υπεύθυνοι εθνικόφρονες, ο Άνθιμος, ο Καρατζαφέρης, η Ντόρα (και χωράνε κι άλλοι, φυσικά, αριστερότεροι και δεξιότεροι). Οι υπόλοιποι μπορούμε να παραμείνουμε ψύχραιμα αποσυντονισμένοι από το "διαφορετικό μήκος κύματος" των χαρατσιών, της κατάργησης (όλων) των αμοιβών, κ.ο.κ. 

*Άνθιμος: Πολιτικός θάνατος η έξοδος από το ευρώ*

Ο μητροπολίτης Θεσσαλονίκης κατά το σημερινό κυριακάτικο κήρυγμά του χαρακτήρισε, «πολιτικό θάνατο και οικονομική καταστροφή» την έξοδο της χώρας από την ΕΕ.

«Η κοινή συνείδηση των Ελλήνων αναμένει από τους πολιτικούς όλων των κομμάτων που εκπροσωπούνται στην ελληνική βουλή, να πράξουν το παν για την εξασφάλιση της εθνικής ενότητας και την επιτυχή αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων με την ΕΕ» τόνισε.

Ο Μητροπολίτης Άνθιμος πρόσθεσε ότι είναι αναμενόμενο ότι όλοι οι αρχηγοί των κομμάτων θα συμβάλλουν αποφασιστικά στη συγκρότηση μιας νέας προσωρινής κυβέρνησης υπό νέο πρωθυπουργό.


----------



## Resident (Nov 6, 2011)

Ο Άνθιμος έκανε μία μεγαλειώδη κωλοτούμπα. Εξάλλου ο μισθός του πληρώνεται με τις δόσεις του μνημονίου. Προφανώς, τώρα το κατανόησε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2011)

Resident said:


> SBE, οι αλλαγές που συνδέθηκαν/προτάθηκαν από το ΔΝΤ & ΕΕ με τις δόσεις έγιναν για να "σπάσουν" κάποια στεγανά και ν' αρχίσει η εσωτερική αγορά να κινείται σε διαφορετικό μήκος κύματος, π.χ., να πληρώνουν οι δικηγόροι ΦΠΑ, να καταργηθούν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές. Δυστυχώς όλα τα σκέπασε ένα πέπλο "αντίστασης" στον ξένο παράγοντα που θέλει να επιβάλλει διάφορα "δεινά" στον τράχηλο του Έλληνα.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε αλλά, σήμερα, ο Άνθιμος υποστήριξε στο κήρυγμα του την συμμετοχή της χώρας στην Ε.Ε. & ευρωζώνη.



Δεν ξέρω αν με το "ελάχιστες αμοιβές" εννοείς τον κατώτατο μισθό, αλλά γι' αυτόν, ένα ενδιαφέρον προπέρσινο άρθρο του Κρούγκμαν από τη στήλη του The Conscience of a Liberal (ο τίτλος του βιβλίου του) στη NY Times, με τίτλο Would cutting the minimum wage raise employment? 

Επειδή στα οικονομικά έχω γράσα στα μάτια και τα θέλω λιανά, ξεχωρίζω ένα σχόλιο που μιλάει γλώσσα που καταλαβαίνω, από τα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα των αναγνωστών:Cutting the minimum wage makes no sense – people who work living off the minimum wage don’t have enough money to begin with. They live paycheck to paycheck buying mostly food, clothing, gas and shelter. These people already take their paychecks and spend it almost immediately – furthering the economy.

Adversely people who make far more than the minimum wage do not spend everything they make. They have money to spend on electronics and junk no one actually needs but they save far more of their money than people who make minimum wage. If you really wanted to reduce costs and spur demand you should be talking cutting these people’s salaries – the executives and senior management making far more money than they could ever spend.

​
ΥΓ. Όσο για τους χρυσωμένους και χρυσοποίκιλτους κρατικοδίαιτους θειοπεφωτισμένους: 
Ως πότε, παλικάρια, θα ζούμε στα στενά, πληρώνοντας μοσχάρια, άχρηστα, φαγανά; :curse:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2011)

daeman said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν με το "ελάχιστες αμοιβές" εννοείς τον κατώτατο μισθό...


Εννοεί τις ελάχιστες αμοιβές των δικηγόρων και μηχανικών, απ' ό,τι ξέρω.


----------



## Resident (Nov 6, 2011)

Με πρόλαβαν :)

Υ.Γ. Αφού το ξέρεις, γιατί με βάζεις και κάνω διορθωτικές δηλώσεις;


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2011)

Το κατάλαβα, αλλά το ντριμπλάρισα για να βγει η πάσα. Άμα δε σου 'ρχεται η μπάλα, πας και την παίρνεις μόνος σου. ;)


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2011)

Σημ. Κατόπιν εορτής και χωρίς να ισχυρίζομαι ότι ξέρω από τέτοια. 
Το ΔΝΤ που ξέρει μας είχε προειδοποιήσει να μην τα κάνουμε όλα με τη μία αλλά δεν ακούσαμε για διάφορους λόγους που μπορούμε να αναλύσουμε αλλού. 
Είμαστε στη μέση οικονομικής κρίσης, όχι μόνο δικής μας αλλά διεθνούς. Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι οι ελπίδες μας για ξένες επενδύσεις, για ανταγωνιστικότητα κλπ είναι κολοκύθια. Ναι μεν είναι αναγκαίο να βελτιωθούν κάποια πράγματα σε αυτό τον τομέα αλλά δεν είναι το αμεσότερο ζήτημα. Το πιο σημαντικό είναι ο έλεγχος των δαπανών του κράτους κλπ κλπ. Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα απελευθερωθούν οι άδειες ταξί τώρα ή σε δύο ή τρία χρόνια. Σημασία έχει να γίνουν μεταρρυθμίσεις για να λειτουργούν όσο γίνεται πιο σωστά οι απολύτως απαραίτητες κρατικές παροχές- υγεία,παιδεία κλπ. Μόνο σταδιακά μπορεί να υπάρξει μαζική μεταρρύθμιση και μόνο σταδιακά αποφεύγεις την κατακραυγή. Όταν έχει γίνει τρόπος ζωής η διαμαρτυρία όλες οι κινήσεις γίνονται σπασμωδικά. 

Δυστυχώς αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι που αυτά δεν φαίνεται να τα αντιλαμβάνεται κανένας στην ΕΕ και όλοι βιάζονται να κάνουν βιαστικά μπαλώματα και τελικά βρισκόμαστε ακόμα εδώ τρία χρόνια μετά και λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια και το άλλοτε μικρό πρόβλημα έχει γίνει τεράστιο. 
Δεν πρόκειται να συνεχίσω γιατί δεν έχω διάθεση να γράφω μακρυνάρια νομίζω ότι είναι εμφανές το τι θέλω να πω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2011)

Χρήσιμα μαθήματα ιστορίας:

Το ΔΝΤ φέρει σοβαρή ευθύνη για τη μη έγκαιρη αντιμετώπιση της ελληνικής κρίσης, σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας «Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς». Στο χθεσινό τους φύλλο, οι «Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς» αποκάλυψαν ότι υπήρχε προσχέδιο του Ταμείου από τα μέσα του 2009 που προέβλεπε χρεοκοπία της Ελλάδας, αλλά απεκρύβη ύστερα από πιέσεις της κυβέρνησης Καραμανλή. 
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.politikh&id=323815


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2011)

Νομίζω αναφέρεται σε αυτό το άρθρο- σχόλιο:
The Denials That Trapped Greece
Αν το διαβάσεις θα δεις ότι το άρθρο δε λέει ότι το ΔΝΤ φέρει σοβαρή ευθύνη κλπ αλλά ότι το ΔΝΤ υποχρεώθηκε να θάψει την έκθεση που προειδοποιούσε για χρεωκοπία και το άρθρο έμμεσα κατηγορεί τους Ευρωπαίους για στρουθοκαμηλισμό, αντί να πάρουν στα σοβαρά τις προειδοποιήσεις του ΔΝΤ έκαναν @#[email protected]#$#@ για δυο χρόνια και χειροτέρεψε η κατάσταση.

Όταν εγώ λέω ότι έχουμε διαφορετική πληροφόρηση εδώ και στην Ελλάδα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2011)

Και έτσι πέφτει και άλλο φως στις συζητήσεις ΓΑΠ-DSK...


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2011)

Και μάλιστα αυτό εδώ το άρθρο και το πως μεταφέρθηκε στον ελληνικό τύπο επιβεβαιώνει αυτά που υποπτευόμουν εδώ και καιρό:
α. παραπληροφόρηση. Το ΔΝΤ δεν είπε ή χρεωκοπία ή τίποτα. Το ΔΝΤ είπε έτσι όπως είναι η κατάσταση πάτε για χρεωκοπία. Έχει διαφορά. 
β. συστηματική προσπάθεια να φανεί οτι ο κακός της τρόϊκας είναι το ΔΝΤ ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ο "κακός" είναι η ΕΚΤ και ο Τρισέ που έφυγε προσωπικά, που αρνείται, με τις πλάτες της Γερμανίας και βρίσκοντας διάφορα νομικά κωλύματα, να παρουν ουσιαστικές αποφάσεις για να σώσουν το ευρώ (όχι την Ελλάδα, το ευρώ).

Από το άρθρο αν βγαίνει κάποιο συμπερασμα αυτό είναι ότι η ΕΕ μεθόδευε τη χρεωκοπία με την αδράνειά της ή μάλλον με το να βάζει την καρέκλα και την επανεκλογή και τη βιωσιμότητα του κάθε συνασπισμού πάνω από το πρόβλημα. Απόδειξη ότι οι "Ευρωπαίοι ηγέτες" είναι ηγέτες του γλυκού νερού. Στη φουρτούνα μπερδεύονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2011)

Το μοναδικό που έχω να αντιτάξω, SBE, στον συλλογισμό σου είναι ότι αν είχαμε *εμείς* σωστή πολιτική ηγεσία, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε βάλει ένα χρόνο (ίσως και περισσότερο) πιο πριν ένα δικό μας σχέδιο αντιμετώπισης του χρέους, με (ανα)δημιουργία κρατικών δομών και ηπιότερες προσαρμογές (χα!!!) κλπ κλπ.

Φυσικά, το πρόγραμμα έπρεπε να έχει ξεκινήσει αμέσως μετά την είσοδο στο ευρώ (μήπως και μάζευε και το ολυμπιακό πάρτι), αλλά τι νόημα έχουν τώρα όλα αυτά;


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2011)

Στους "ηγέτες" βάζω και τους δικούς μας, δεν κάνω εξαιρέσεις.
Αν κοιτάξεις την περίληψη της έκθεσης του ΔΝΤ από το Μάιο του 2009 (η τελική είναι του Αυγούστου του 2009) λέει ότι πρέπει να γίνουν κάποια πράγματα, που είναι τα ίδια και τα ίδια που συζητάμε εδώ και χρόνια και τα οποία ήταν πάντα κόκκινο πανί για την Ελλάδα. Λέει για παράδειγμα η τελική έκθεση (σελ.7) ότι την περίοδο 2008-2009 οι μισθοί αυξήθηκαν σε πραγματικές τιμές κατά 12%, πολύ πιο πάνω από τον πληθωρισμό και ενώ η οικονομία είχε αρχίσει να συρρικνώνεται ραγδαία λόγω της διεθνούς οικονομικής κρίσης. Η έκθεση επίσης αναφέρει ότι το υπουργείο οικονομικών της Ελλάδας διαφωνεί με την απαισιοδοξία του ΔΝΤ (εδώ γελάνε). 
Αν την ίδια περίοδο κοίταζες τον τύπο στην Ελλάδα ή αν μίλαγες με εργαζόμενους, θα άκουγες γκρίνια, κλάψα και παράπονο και τα συνδικάτα να θέλουν να κατέβουν στους δρόμους γιατί ο εργάτης πεινάει.


----------



## Resident (Nov 7, 2011)

Ποια συνδικάτα; Η ΑΔΕΔΥ και η ΓΕΝΟΠ με την ΠΝΟ κατά κύριο λόγο. Πάντως το σωματείο "ΣΠΑΡΤΑΚΟΣ" της ΓΕΝΟΠ πρέπει να πήρε κάτι, γιατί φαίνεται να συμφώνησε ποιοι σταθμοί μπορούν να πουληθούν σε ιδιώτες. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν είδατε την ανακοίνωση των δικαστικών που ζητούν εξαίρεση από το ενιαίο μισθολόγιο και υπαγωγή τους σε ειδικό μισθολόγιο. Εξαιρετικά πράγματα. 

Επί πρωθυπουργίας Κ. Καραμανλή του πρεσβύτερου, αν και μικρός, θυμάμαι μια γελοιογραφία, του Ιωάννου αν θυμάμαι καλά, που σχολίαζε την απεργία της ΟΤΟΕ -είχε κρατήσει 30+ ημέρες- ως εξής: ο υπουργός Εργασίας (Λάσκαρης) διάβαζε απελπισμένος το Κεφάλαιο και μονολογούσε "...δεν μπορώ να βρω πού γράφει ότι οι τραπεζικοί είναι η πρωτοπορία του προλεταριάτου." Αυτήν την γελοιογραφία σκέφτομαι όταν ακούω την ΑΔΕΔΥ να προαναγγέλλει απεργίες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2011)

Ο Γιαννακίδης προβλέπει:
Στην οικουμενική κυβέρνηση του Ξ. Ζολώτα ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς ήταν υπουργός Εξωτερικών. Και επειδή θα θυμάται πως πολιτεύτηκε ο Κ. Μητσοτάκης, ξέρει καλά πως είναι να στηρίζεις μία κυβέρνηση που κλέβει χρόνο από τη δική σου. Ουσιαστικά ο Μητσοτάκης έκανε το παν για να αποδείξει προς το εκλογικό σώμα, ότι οι κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας είναι ανεπαρκείς, ως επικίνδυνες. Έτσι, στις επόμενες εκλογές η Νέα Δημοκρατία, με τη βοήθεια του Κατσίκη της ΔΗΑΝΑ σχημάτισε αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση. Αυτή η κυβέρνηση, όποιο όνομα και αν πάρει, θα είναι πρωτίστως μία κυβέρνηση του Σαμαρά. Όχι ως προς τη σύνθεση, αλλά ως προς την αποτελεσματικότητά της. Ο Σαμαράς δεν συμμετέχει ως πρόθυμος. [Συνέχεια στο Protagon.gr]

Το non-paper, αν αληθεύει, τον δικαιώνει:
*Νon-paper της Ν.Δ. υπονομεύει τη νέα κυβέρνηση πριν καν ορκιστεί*
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/24939...υπονομεύει-τη-νέα-κυβέρνηση-πριν-καν-ορκιστεί

*Κυβέρνηση μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας και με στελέχη της ΝΔ φέρεται να ζητεί ο Λ. Παπαδήμος*
Ψάχνουν για μ κορόιδο, αλλά ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα παίξει τα παιχνίδια τους...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2011)

Do it as the Belgians do!

Διαμαντούρος; Τεχνοκράτες; Πασαλιδαλέκα; Ε, ρε γέλια! 

Η Μέρκελ θα παρακαλάει να κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα. Ο Σαρκοζί ζήτησε ήδη ελληνικό διαβατήριο λόγω του παππού του.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2011)

Αντί να μαζέψει ο Αντώνης τα σκυλιά του, τα άφησε να βγούνε από τη μάντρα. Με ατζέντα. Αν δουλέψει έτσι αυτό το σχήμα, εμένα να μου τρυπήσετε τη μύτη.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2011)

Μη με μπερδεύεις, βρε Νίκελ! Διαβάζω "αυτό το σχήμα" και τρέχω να δω μην έγινε καμιά μεταμεσονύκτια ανακοίνωση νέου κυβερνητικού σχήματος!

Πάντως κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι η νέα κυβέρνηση θα πρέπει να έχει 12-18 μήνες για να εφαρμόσει τίποτα, όχι τρεις μήνες γιατί ξέρουμε πολύ καλά όσοι θυμόμαστε το 90-91 ότι απλώς θα βρίσκεται η χώρα σε προεκλογική περίοδο συνεχώς. Και με το να είναι απ'έξω τα πρωτοκλασάτα στελέχη των κομμάτων θα έχουν τα χέρια ελεύθερα να κάνουν προεκλογική εκστρατεία. 

Βέλγιο δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να γίνουμε, αλλά δεν θα ήταν κι άσχημα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 8, 2011)

History of tax resistance
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tax resistance has probably existed as long as those in a position of power have imposed taxes, and most examples have probably been lost to history.[1] In addition, many historical rebellions, civil wars, and other uprisings have been prompted by resentment against taxation or had tax refusal as a component, without being primarily examples of tax resistance. This page describes briefly some notable historical examples of tax resistance.

Ενδιαφέρον ανάγνωσμα!


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρον μόνο και μόνο γιατί πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα κλπκλπ. 
Χτες διάβαζα το ακόλουθο σχόλιο κάπου: _ο αδερφός μου, έλεγε ένας Άγγλος, αγόρασε σπίτι στη Μαγιόρκα και πλήρωσε Χ ποσό μετρητά και γράψανε στα συμβόλαια Υ<Χ ποσό. Ο πωλητής ήταν Γερμανός. _
Απόδειξη ίσως ότι το κόλπο αυτό το κάνουν όσοι έχουν να πληρώσουν μετρητά, ανεξαρτήτως εθνικότητας.


----------



## rogne (Nov 8, 2011)

SBE said:


> Βέλγιο δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να γίνουμε, αλλά δεν θα ήταν κι άσχημα.



http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22792&subid=2&pubid=63197154

_Στην υπόθεση της βελγικής ακυβερνησίας υπάρχει όμως ένα θέμα πολύ σοβαρότερο με τεράστια, καθολική σημασία: τι είδους δημοκρατία είναι αυτή όπου πάνω από έναν χρόνο τώρα κυβερνά η υπηρεσιακή κυβέρνηση που υπήρχε πριν από τις εκλογές του Ιουνίου του 2010 κατά κραυγαλέα παραβίαση κάθε έννοιας συνταγματικής νομιμότητας; Πώς είναι δυνατόν μια υπηρεσιακή κυβέρνηση να αποφασίζει την κατάρτιση προϋπολογισμού ή τη συμμετοχή του Βελγίου σε πόλεμο εναντίον μιας άλλης χώρας, της Λιβύης στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;

Αντιλαμβανόμαστε και κατανοούμε το γεγονός ότι οι περυσινές βουλευτικές εκλογές έδωσαν έναν τέτοιο συσχετισμό δυνάμεων που δεν μπορεί να καταλήξει στον σχηματισμό κυβέρνησης συνασπισμού. Σεβαστό.

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις όμως, αφού εξαντληθούν οι διερευνητικές εντολές σε όλους τους πολιτικούς αρχηγούς και αποδειχθούν άκαρπες, ο ανώτατος άρχων προκηρύσσει νέες εκλογές υποχρεωτικά. Πάλι και πάλι - έως ότου είτε οι εκλογείς είτε οι πολιτικοί αλλάξουν στάση και επιτευχθεί η συγκρότηση κυβέρνησης. Αυτό γίνεται σε όλες τις δημοκρατίες.

Στο Βέλγιο, αντιθέτως, γίνεται ένα εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο πείραμα για το μέλλον της δημοκρατίας στην Ευρώπη: αν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μια χώρα χωρίς... εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση και αν είναι εφικτό να περιφρονείται ωμά η λαϊκή ετυμηγορία στις εκλογές!

Η κυβέρνηση του Ιβ Λετέρμ κατέρρευσε πριν από σχεδόν ενάμιση χρόνο και γι' αυτό προκηρύχθηκαν εκλογές. Ο συσχετισμός δυνάμεων που αναδείχθηκε από τις κάλπες ήταν ριζικά διαφορετικός από εκείνον που είχε οδηγήσει στον σχηματισμό του συνασπισμού που στηρίζει την κυβέρνηση Λετέρμ. Κι όμως η κυβέρνηση Λετέρμ συνεχίζει να κυβερνά έναν και πλέον χρόνο αφότου κατέστη έκπτωτη! Και τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα οι Βέλγοι πολιτικοί τα έχουν γράψει στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια!

Είναι εξόφθαλμο ότι εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια ωμή αντιδημοκρατική εκτροπή κεφαλαιώδους σημασίας στη χώρα που βρίσκονται η έδρα τόσο της ΕΕ όσο και του ΝΑΤΟ, για την οποία όμως αποφεύγουν να μιλούν οι πάντες!_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2011)

Πρώτα πρώτα, να σημειώσω ότι συμφωνώ με τον rogne για τα προβλήματα νομιμοποίησης που προκαλούνται από ένα αυξανόμενο έλλειμμα δημοκρατικής συμμετοχής στις ευρωπαϊκές διαδικασίες. Ένας αναγνώστης αυστριακής εφημερίδας σχολίασε προχτές σχετικά με τις εξελίξεις στην Ελλάδα: «Μόνο εμένα μού φαίνεται περίεργο ότι θα αναλάβει πρωθυπουργός στην Ελλάδα ο τέως αντιπρόεδρος της ΕΚΤ;» (Ειδικά για το Βέλγιο, νομίζω ότι όλοι, βασιλιάς, πολιτικοί και λαός έχουν καταλήξει σε αυτή τη λύση αφού δοκίμασαν όλα τα άλλα και δεν βρήκαν τρόπο να ξεφύγουν από το αδιέξοδο.)

Στη σημερινή Καθημερινή, ο Νίκος Ξυδάκης αναφέρεται και αυτός στο, νομίζω σχετικό, άρθρο του Χάμπερμας στην FAZ,

«Το κυνικό νόημα του ελληνικού δράματος: λιγότερη δημοκρατία είναι καλύτερη για τις αγορές» έγραψε προχθές ο Γιούργκεν Χάμπερμας, ο κορυφαίος Ευρωπαίος φιλόσοφος, τροφοδοτώντας έναν ιστορικής σημασίας διάλογο μέσα από τις σελίδες της Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung. «Οταν η επιλογή υφίσταται μόνο μεταξύ πανώλης και χολέρας, δεν πρέπει η απόφαση να λαμβάνεται πάνω από τα κεφάλια ενός δημοκρατικού πληθυσμού. Δεν είναι μόνο ζήτημα δημοκρατίας, εδώ διακυβεύεται η αξιοπρέπεια», συμπέρανε.

που είχα εντοπίσει και μετέφρασα για το φόρουμ, εδώ (βρείτε τις μεταφραστικές διαφορές :)).


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2011)

Το Βέλγιο να μην ξεχνάμε ότι πρόκειται για περίπτωση που κάθε πολιτική κίνηση περιέχει τον κίνδυνο διχοτόμησης (κίνδυνο για μερικούς, για ορισμένους ευκαιρία). Όταν υπάρχουν 11 κόμματα στο κοινοβούλιο και κανένα δεν έχει πάνω από 20% και είναι δεδομένο ότι και να γίνουν εκλογές δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, νομίζω έιναι εμφανές τι λένε οι Βέλγοι. Πίσω στην Ελλάδα τώρα.

Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε μεγάλη έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης του λαού προς τα κόμματα, αν πιστέψουμε αυτά που λέγονται. 
Γνωρίζουμε απο το 89-90 ότι υπηρεσιακή κυβέρνηση σημαίνει παρατεταμένη προεκλογική περίοδο όπου κανένας δεν θέλει να δυσαρεστήσει τους ψηφοφόρους. 
Η ιδανική λύση θα ήταν εκλογές τώρα, οι οποίες υποψιάζομαι ότι απλως θα μας οδηγούσαν σε απανωτές κυβερνήσεις συνασπισμού, που περιέργως οι παντες θεωρούν πρόβλημα. 
Το ζητούμενο από τις τωρινές διαπραγματέυσεις είναι η εφαρμογή των συμφωνημένων και αυτό δε νομίζω ότι γίνεται σε τρεις μήνες. Σε κανά χρόνο ίσως. Οπότε για μια ακόμα φορά κάνουμε μια τρυπα στο νερό και απλώς χάνουμε πολύτιμο χρόνο μέχρι τις εκλογές. 

Να θυμήσω ότι ο Ζολώτας δεν ήταν εκλεγμένος πολιτικός και ήταν απο τον τραπεζικό χώρο. Αν υπήρχε τότε ΕΚΤ μπορέι να ήταν αντιπρόεδρος της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

SBE said:


> Να θυμήσω ότι ο Ζολώτας δεν ήταν εκλεγμένος πολιτικός και ήταν απο τον τραπεζικό χώρο. Αν υπήρχε τότε ΕΚΤ μπορεί να ήταν αντιπρόεδρος της.


:) Τουσέ! Έχεις δίκιο, φυσικά. Και οι τραπεζίτες επικεφαλής κυβερνήσεων συνασπισμού τις δύσκολες ώρες δεν ήταν καν πρωτοτυπία του 89-90.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 9, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> :) Τουσέ! Έχεις δίκιο, φυσικά. Και οι τραπεζίτες επικεφαλής κυβερνήσεων συνασπισμού τις δύσκολες ώρες δεν ήταν καν πρωτοτυπία του 89-90.



Από τον σύνδεσμο του drsiebenmal, ένα εντυπωσιακό -με τα σημερινά δεδομένα- στοιχείο:
_Το 1952 το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο ζήτησε να αγοράσει την κατοικία του Δημητρίου Μαξίμου, η οποία βρισκόταν επί της οδού Ηρώδου Αττικού 19. Συνεστήθη επιτροπή, η οποία εκτίμησε την αξία του "Μεγάρου Μαξίμου" σε 11 δισεκατομμύρια δραχμές. Ο ίδιος δήλωσε ότι αποδέχεται να πουλήσει την οικία του στο Δημόσιο στο μισό περίπου της εκτίμησης της επιτροπής, στα 5,75 δισεκατομμύρια δραχμές. Επι­πλέον δε, προσέφερε στο Κράτος όλη την επίπλωση της κατοικίας του, καθώς και τους πίνακες που βρί­σκονταν σε αυτή, προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως «Κυβερνητικόν Μέγαρον» και για τη φιλο­ξενία ξένων υψηλών προσώπων. Από το 1982 το «Μέγαρο Μαξίμου» χρησιμοποιείται ως επίσημη κατοικία και γραφείο του εκάστοτε πρωθυπουργού._

Πώς λέμε π.χ. Άκης, ε; Καμιά σχέση! 
Ω καιροί, ω ήθη...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι έχω εφιάλτες ότι βγαίνει πρωθυπουργός ο Σαμαράς σε συνεργασία με το ΛΑΟΣ και μετά δεν μπορώ να μεταναστεύσω.


----------



## Resident (Nov 9, 2011)

Για να σου αυξήσω το άγχος φαντάσου πρωθυπουργό και υπουργό τους Φωτόπουλο (ΓΕΝΟΠ) & Μανώλη (ΝΔ)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Μπροστά στην επιλογή Σαμαράς-Καρατζαφέρης, προτιμάω το Φωτόπουλο. Μη σου πω ότι προτιμάω τον Καρατζαφέρη από το Σαμαρά. Αυτόν δεν τον νοιάζει να εξαφανιστούμε όλοι, αρκεί να μείνει μια βραχονησίδα και να είναι αυτός πρωθυπουργός, να κάνει τον καμπόσο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Το συζητούμενο δημοσίευμα της Parisien:

« Fou » et « dépressif »
Mais, selon nos informations, ils ont aussi abordé le cas de Georges Papandréou, jugeant que le Premier ministre grec avait commis une énorme erreur en annonçant un référendum sur le plan de soutien européen avant de faire machine arrière. Sarkozy a qualifié Papandréou de « fou » et de « dépressif », avant de conclure qu’il ne servait à rien de s’acharner sur lui, car il était déjà à terre. Il existe d’ailleurs un enregistrement de cette partie de l’entretien non diffusé à ce jour.
A l’Elysée, on préfère botter en touche. « Nous n’avons aucun élément là-dessus, s’agace un conseiller. Beaucoup de bêtises circulent sur Internet. On ne va pour pas tout commenter. »​http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/...lus-epargne-papandreou-09-11-2011-1710394.php

Μήπως είπε ο άνθρωπος maniacodépressif, δηλαδή κυκλοθυμικός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

Να μεταφραστεί πάραυτα και να διανεμηθεί σε πρεσβείες, ξένες κυβερνήσεις, πρακτορεία ειδήσεων, μεγάλες και μικρές εφημερίδες εξωτερικού κ.ά. κατάλληλους παραλήπτες:


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

«Πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία της πολιτικής μας διαδρομής τόσοι πολλοί αγκαλιάζουμε με λαχτάρα το άγνωστο. Ο πιο λαοφιλής άγνωστος. Αηδιασμένοι από κάθε τι γνωστό».

Από ένα κείμενο (της Ρέας Βιτάλη στο protagon.gr) που θλίβει όποιον έβρισκε μέχρι το τέλος δικαιολογίες για τις ενέργειες του Γιώργου Παπανδρέου. Η 9/11 ήταν χειρότερη μέρα κι από τις μέρες του τραγέλαφου με το δημοψήφισμα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2011)

Εγώ διασκέδασα το άρθρο του γελοιογράφου Αντρέα Πετρουλάκη

Πιο πάνω, το On ne va pour tout commenter πρέπει να είναι On ne va _pas_ tout commenter.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> «Πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία της πολιτικής μας διαδρομής τόσοι πολλοί αγκαλιάζουμε με λαχτάρα το άγνωστο. Ο πιο λαοφιλής άγνωστος. Αηδιασμένοι από κάθε τι γνωστό».
> Από ένα κείμενο (της Ρέας Βιτάλη στο protagon.gr) που θλίβει όποιον έβρισκε μέχρι το τέλος δικαιολογίες για τις ενέργειες του Γιώργου Παπανδρέου. Η 9/11 ήταν χειρότερη μέρα κι από τις μέρες του τραγέλαφου με το δημοψήφισμα.



Αφελής η ερώτηση, αλλά γιατί θεωρείται "άγνωστος" ο κ. Παπαδήμος; 
Την είσοδό μας στην Ένωση με πλαστά στοιχεία, για τα οποία μας λοιδορούν οι Ευρωπαίοι, ποιος την έκανε; Ο φον Φούφουτος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Αφελής η ερώτηση, αλλά γιατί θεωρείται "άγνωστος" ο κ. Παπαδήμος;
> Την είσοδό μας στην Ένωση με πλαστά στοιχεία, για τα οποία μας λοιδορούν οι Ευρωπαίοι, ποιος την έκανε;



Που σημαίνει ότι πιστεύει διπλά στο ευρώ και θα προσπαθήσει διπλά να μας κρατήσει μέσα. Κάτι που, όπως γνωρίζουμε, επιθυμεί και η πλειοψηφία.

Αλλά αιτιολογείται η χρήση τού «άγνωστος». Ή και του «γνωστός άγνωστος». Δεν γνωρίζουμε πώς θα πολιτευτεί. Στο πρόσωπό του βλέπουμε έναν ικανό άνθρωπο, που μπορεί να συνομιλήσει ισότιμα με τους πολιτικούς στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό, και, όταν λένε και κάποια αηδία για τα οικονομικά θέματα, θα μπορεί στα γρήγορα να εξηγήσει τη λογική κάποιων πραγμάτων. Στο καπιταλιστικό και τεχνοκρατικό πλαίσιο, πάντα. Δεν περιμένει κανείς να αρέσει στην αριστερά.

Ελπίζουμε λοιπόν ότι θα δούμε αυτό που θεωρούμε γνωστό (τις ικανότητες) και να μη μας βγει στη μέση τίποτα άγνωστο που θα θυμίζει τα πολιτικάντικα που έχουμε σιχαθεί. Δεν σημαίνει ότι στο άγνωστο επενδύει ο καθένας τη δική του φαντασίωση.


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Που σημαίνει ότι πιστεύει διπλά στο ευρώ και θα προσπαθήσει διπλά να μας κρατήσει μέσα. Κάτι που, όπως γνωρίζουμε, επιθυμεί και η πλειοψηφία.


Κάτσε να δούμε αν θα υπάρχει σε λίγο ευρώ at all. [Άραγε ο ίδιος ο Παπαδήμος αυτή τη στιγμή πιστεύει στο ευρώ; όχι για την Ελλάδα αλλά για την Ευρώπη] Άντε να δούμε ποια θα είναι η τρίτη χώρα που θα έχει πρωθυπουργό τραπεζίτη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2011)

Δεν θα συνεχίσουμε να πιστεύουμε στο ευρώ αν δεν γίνουν αυτά που πρέπει να γίνουν για να λειτουργήσει σωστά ένα κοινό νόμισμα. Δεν έχει νόημα να έχουμε χωριστά κράτη με χωριστά νομίσματα όπου θα υποτιμούμε συνεχώς το νόμισμά μας για να είμαστε ανταγωνιστικοί. Μια κάποια εσωτερική υποτίμηση είναι αναπόφευκτη, αλλά, χωρίς στήριξη των περιφερειακών οικονομιών ώστε να αμβλύνονται οι διαφορές μέσα στην ομοσπονδία, τι διάολο κάνουμε;


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2011)

Εμ, το λες και μόνος σου: τι διάολο κάνουμε; [Εννοείται ότι αν το ευρώ καταργηθεί, θα είναι επειδή το αποφάσισαν οι ισχυροί του ευρώ, όχι η Ελλάδα.]


----------



## spuko (Nov 11, 2011)

@Palavra: βλέπαμε τους ίδιους εφιάλτες...τώρα τσιμπιέμαι για να ξυπνήσω, αλλά πλέον είναι η φριχτή πραγματικότητα. Ψάχνω σε ποια χώρα να ζητήσω πολιτικό άσυλο...Προς το παρόν με έχει πιάσει κλαυσίγελος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι θα ήθελα να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στα κόμματα της αριστεράς που δεν δέχτηκαν να συμμετάσχουν στη μεταβατική κυβέρνηση, επιτρέποντας έτσι στο ΛΑΟΣ να κάνει υφυπουργό τον Άδωνη Γεωργιάδη και υπουργό τον Μάκη Βορίδη (!!!), και αναπληρωτή υπουργό τον Γεώργιο Γεωργίου (κατά της μετανάστευσης, των Σκοπίων κ.ο.κ.). Μπράβο, παιδιά. Είστε και οι πρώτοι. :angry:


----------



## crystal (Nov 11, 2011)

Είναι που δεν προλάβαιναν να ηχογραφήσουν άλλη κασέτα, οπότε έπαιξαν αυτή που ήξεραν ήδη. Αν οι Παπαράς ήταν η Μαιρούλα κι ο Γιαννάκης, η αριστερά είναι το κακομαθημένο παρανυφάκι που δεν πήγε στην εκκλησία επειδή δεν του άρεσε η λαμπάδα. Ή επειδή μόνο ως νύφη θα καταδεχτεί να πάει στην τελετή...


----------



## rogne (Nov 11, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι θα ήθελα να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στα κόμματα της αριστεράς που δεν δέχτηκαν να συμμετάσχουν στη μεταβατική κυβέρνηση, επιτρέποντας έτσι στο ΛΑΟΣ να κάνει υφυπουργό τον Άδωνη Γεωργιάδη και υπουργό τον Μάκη Βορίδη (!!!), και αναπληρωτή υπουργό τον Γεώργιο Γεωργίου (κατά της μετανάστευσης, των Σκοπίων κ.ο.κ.). Μπράβο, παιδιά. Είστε και οι πρώτοι. :angry:



Πλάκα κάνουμε; Και τι είναι δηλαδή η μνημονιακή συγκυβέρνηση, μουσικές καρέκλες; Μπαίνουν οι αριστεροί και πιάνουν τις θέσεις των ακροδεξιών; Τι πάει να πει "η αριστερά *επιτρέπει *στο ΛΑΟΣ να *κάνει *υπουργούς τους δικούς του"; Ούτε η αριστερά επιτρέπει τίποτα στην ακροδεξιά, ούτε βέβαια το ΛΑΟΣ "κάνει υπουργούς" όποιους θέλει. Άλλοι τη φυτεύουν την ακροδεξιά εκεί μέσα, και ουχί τυχαία: μετρημένα κουκιά είναι τα φαιογαλαζοπράσινα υπουργεία...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2011)

Αν κανείς συμμετέχει σε διαπραγματεύσεις, μπορεί να εκφέρει γνώμη, όπως επίσης και να προσφέρει αντίβαρο, που αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει. Αντιθέτως, διακρίνω μια τάση μη απογοήτευσης των δυνάμει ψηφοφόρων, και κριτικής από μακριά. Και όσο για τις διάφορες ανακοινώσεις των κομμάτων της αριστεράς (και αυτό το λέω χωρίς καμία μα καμία απολύτως προσωπική μομφή προς εσένα, rogne), εγώ διαβάζω «_μπλα μπλα μπλα_ ο Βορίδης στην κυβέρνηση».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι πρέπει να είμαι μάλλον ιδιαίτερα αφελής όταν νομίζω ότι όλα τα κόμματα έχουν πολιτικά κέρδη στη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία:

Το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα πάρει μια ανάσα αναγκάζοντας τα υπόλοιπα φιλοευρωπαϊκά κόμματα να συμμετάσχουν στις επερχόμενες διαδικασίες, ενδεχομένως αναχαιτίζοντας τις εσωτερικές του διαλυτικές διαδικασίες (όχι για πολύ πάντως· το πολύ ως τις επόμενες εκλογές).

Η ΝΔ κατάφερε να κάνει σχετικά ανώδυνα μια σειρά από κωλοτούμπες που θα αναγκαζόταν έτσι κι αλλιώς να πραγματοποιήσει, το αργότερο πριν από τις επόμενες εκλογές, να βγάλει στο φως μερικά «σαμαρικά» στελέχη και να φράξει τους ενοχλητικούς φιλοευρωπαίους της Μπακογιάννη.

Και οι δύο μονομάχοι θα αρχίσουν να εκπαιδεύουν τα στελέχη τους και να συνηθίζουν τον λαό σε κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας και σε μεγάλους συνασπισμούς.

Ο ΛΑΟΣ, υπουργό, αναπληρωτή, δύο υφυπουργούς ...ούτε στο όνειρό τους! Για το 2020 είχαν προγραμματίσει την κυβερνητική τους συμμετοχή...

Το ΚΚΕ αναδεικνύεται ξαφνικά σε αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση και θα μπορέσει να αξιοποιήσει μαχητικά τις νέες δυνατότητες που του προσφέρουν οι συγκυρίες.

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα προσπαθήσει ακόμη πιο σκληρά να αναδειχτεί σε δεύτερη --και πιο ριζοσπαστική-- αντιμνημονιακή δύναμη και τα στελέχη του θα έχουν τώρα ακόμη περισσότερες δυνατότητες μετωπικής αντιπαράθεσης και ανάδειξης.

Τους μικρούς εκ διασπάσεων --λογικά, ίσως-- δεν τους έπαιξε κανείς. Η Μπακογιάννη θα συμπιεστεί μέχρι εξαφάνισης, οι περί τον Κουβέλη θα χρειαστεί να πάρουν σημαντικές αποφάσεις. Είτε θα παίξουν τους καθεστωτικούς ριζοσπαστικούς φιλελευθέρους του Παπαναστασίου, είτε θα βρουν οδούς συνεργασίας και επιστροφής στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Η (αναμενόμενη, νομίζω) στάση τους μάλλον δείχνει προς τη δεύτερη πορεία. Χώρος για τρίτο διακριτό αριστερό αντιμνημονιακό πόλο δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει, όσο και αν θα υπάρξει προσπάθεια για σύμπηξη κάποιου πόλου με αποχωρήσαντες/δυσαρεστημένους πασόκους κλπ. που ενδεχομένως να αποκτήσει και για μια φορά κοινοβουλευτική παρουσία.

Θα περιμένω τις επόμενες δημοσκοπήσεις, όπου μαντεύω ότι θα δούμε τον δικομματισμό να αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει... Πάντως, αν δεν αλλάξει το εκλογικό σύστημα (πώς; δεν είναι στα καθήκοντα της κυβέρνησης; ε, αν είναι προς το αναλογικότερο, ποιος θα πει όχι...) ας ετοιμαστούμε για βουλή πολλών κομμάτων και συνεργατικές κυβερνήσεις περιορισμένης διάρκειας.


----------



## Irini (Nov 11, 2011)

Δηλαδή η αριστερά έπρεπε να πει "Διαφωνώ τελείως με την μνημονιακή πολιτική. Πιστεύω ότι καταστρέφει την χώρα. Αλλά θα πάρω μέρος γιατί .." τι; Θα έχω κι εγώ ένα υπουργό κι έναν υφυπουργό στην ίδια κυβέρνηση με το ΛΑΟΣ; Θα αρθρώνω διαφωνίες που θα πνίγονται πριν αλέκτορα λαλήσαι (είδαμε πόσο λουρί μας αφήνει η ΕΕ και το ΔΝΤ) και με το έξτρα επιχείρημα "Τί φωνάζεις; Αν δεν ήθελες να πάρεις μέρος στην κυβέρνηση να μην συμφωνούσες".

Δεν συζητάω καν εδώ αν η Αριστερά έχει ή όχι άδικο θεωρώντας την μνημονιακή πολιτική καταστροφική. Εφόσον όμως αυτή είναι η θέση τους θα ήταν το λιγότερο υποκριτικό να μπουν σ' αυτήν την κυβέρνηση.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2011)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς γίνεται να είναι κανείς κατά του μνημονίου, και να εισπράττει παράλληλα δυσθεώρητους βουλευτικούς μισθούς και κομματικές επιδοτήσεις από μνημονιακά χρήματα. Αυτό δεν είναι υποκρισία;


----------



## anef (Nov 11, 2011)

Irini said:


> Δηλαδή η αριστερά έπρεπε να πει "Διαφωνώ τελείως με την μνημονιακή πολιτική. Πιστεύω ότι καταστρέφει την χώρα. Αλλά θα πάρω μέρος γιατί ..".



Προφανώς. Άλλοι πώς το κάνουν; Τα στελέχη του ΠΑΣΟΚ βγαίνουν συνεχώς στο γυαλί και κλαίγονται για τις αρχές τους που αναγκάζονται να τις παραβιάζουν. Αναρωτιέται κανείς, αν οι αρχές δοκιμάζονται πραγματικά όταν όλα είναι -ή μοιάζουν- εύκολα, ή στα δύσκολα. 

Υπάρχει όμως λύση. Οι αριστεροί που αντιτίθενται στο σύστημα αλλά αναγκαστικά ζουν μέσα σ' αυτό -αφού τίποτα έξω απ' αυτό δεν υπάρχει για να ζήσουν- θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να αυτοκτονήσουν. Έτσι δεν θα αναγκαζόταν κι ο καημένος ο Γιωργάκης να έχει συνειδησιακό πρόβλημα με την επιλογή του ΛΑΟΣ στην κυβέρνηση. Όλα θα ήταν μόνο ΛΑΟΣ. Εναλλακτικά, ίσως είναι καλό να παραδεχτούμε ότι πολύ απλά αυτή τη στιγμή το ΠΑΣΟΚ ιδεολογικά ταυτίζεται με το ΛΑΟΣ -και όχι γιατί ο Καρατζαφέρης έγινε ξαφνικά σοσιαλιστής.


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2011)

Δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να μιλάμε για ιδεολογική ταύτιση Πασόκ και ΛΑΟΣ. Εδώ ο Φλωράκης είχε πει κάποτε ότι, προκειμένου να..., μπορούν να συνεργαστούν και με το διάβολο. Η πολιτική τα έχει αυτά. Ο Λένιν συνεργάστηκε με τον Κάιζερ (ή το αντίστροφο) για να περάσει στη Ρωσία, και λοιπόν; Απλά, υπάρχει ταύτιση των 3-4 (βάζω και την Μπακογιάννη) με τις επιταγές του μνημονίου. Αυτό όμως δεν συνιστά ιδεολογική ταύτιση, μην υπερβάλλουμε.

Επίσης, δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να δίνεται τόση πια σημασία στο ότι ο ΛΑΟΣ πήρε υπουργείο και υφυπουργεία, με βάση το χαμηλό προφίλ που έχει διαλέξει ο Καρατζαφέρης τα τελευταία χρόνια. Οι πολιτικοί αλλάζουν μάσκες, ως γνωστόν. Δεν θεωρώ δηλαδή ότι έχουμε το Χίτλερ στην εξουσία ή σχεδόν, όπως δεν θα θεωρούσα ότι αν συμμετείχε το ΚΚΕ θα είχαμε τον Στάλιν στην εξουσία ή σχεδόν. Ίσα-ίσα, νομίζω πως αν ο Καρατζαφέρης είχε αποφασίσει να το παίξει πραγματικά δεξιός, θα είχε υιοθετήσει εθνικιστική-αντιευρωπαϊκή-αντιμνημονιακή πολιτική, για να λαϊκίσει και να διεκδικήσει ψήφους από τις στρατιές των ανέργων που εποφθαλμιά και η Αριστερά. Όπως έχει δείξει και η Γαλλία, ένα μέρος της εκλογικής πελατείας ακροδεξιάς και καπακάπα συμπίπτει, και είναι τα λαϊκά στρώματα που χτυπιόνται αλύπητα από την κρίση, την ανεργία και τη ραγδαία υποβάθμιση της ζωής, του εισοδήματος και των γειτονιών τους. Δεν το έκανε, και άρα υιοθέτησε ένα κεντρώο προφίλ, με κάποιες δεξιές πατριωτικές-εθνικιστικές πινελιές. Άρα, λογικό είναι να μπει στην κυβέρνηση. Ας αφήσουμε τις σειρήνες του συναγερμού για καμιάν άλλη περίσταση (π.χ. για την είσοδο του Μιχαλολιάκου στο Δήμο Αθηναίων).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Αφελής η ερώτηση, αλλά γιατί θεωρείται "άγνωστος" ο κ. Παπαδήμος;


Η Αριστέα Μπουγάτσου, πάντως, έχει κάτι να πει επ' αυτού: http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=324953.


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

Βάλε το λύκο μπιστικό, την αλεπού δραγάτη, φορτώσου και την ύαινα και κάν' την αγωγιάτη.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 11, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι θα ήθελα να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στα κόμματα της αριστεράς που δεν δέχτηκαν να συμμετάσχουν στη μεταβατική κυβέρνηση, επιτρέποντας έτσι στο ΛΑΟΣ να κάνει υφυπουργό τον Άδωνη Γεωργιάδη και υπουργό τον Μάκη Βορίδη (!!!), και αναπληρωτή υπουργό τον Γεώργιο Γεωργίου (κατά της μετανάστευσης, των Σκοπίων κ.ο.κ.). Μπράβο, παιδιά. Είστε και οι πρώτοι. :angry:



Πολιτική παρακαταθήκη (και καλά):
_
Ο κ. Λουκάς Παπαδήμος, πρωθυπουργός-διασώστης της χώρας, *με τη συμφωνία όλων, πλην της Αριστεράς,* ανήκει στην παγκόσμια κυβερνώσα ελίτ._

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=324953



Palavra said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς γίνεται να είναι κανείς κατά του μνημονίου, και να εισπράττει παράλληλα δυσθεώρητους βουλευτικούς μισθούς και κομματικές επιδοτήσεις από μνημονιακά χρήματα. Αυτό δεν είναι υποκρισία;



Αν μιλάς για ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ο πρόεδρός του είχε δηλώσει πρόσφατα ότι οι βουλευτές του παραχωρούν μεγάλο μέρος της μισθοδοσίας τους υπέρ του κόμματος, ενώ είχε ζητήσει ανοιχτά να γίνει μείωση στην βουλευτική αποζημίωση (κατά πόσο το εννοούσε είναι άλλο θέμα). Το ίδιο σε ένα βαθμό και στο ΚΚΕ. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μάλιστα, η Παπαρήγα έχει παραιτηθεί εντελώς του μισθού της υπέρ του κόμματος (προς τιμήν της φυσικά, αν και η Lexus gs450h που την μεταφέρει δεν συμβαδίζει με την λογική αυτή). 

Ωστόσο τα παραπάνω δεν αποτελούν δικαιολογία στις περιπτώσεις δανειοδότησης από τράπεζες των κομμάτων αυτών. Όλα τα κόμματα χρωστάνε εκατομμύρια € χωρίς προοπτική να αντιστραφεί αυτό, αντίθετα επιδιώκουν συνεχώς να δανείζονται περισσότερα και την ίδια στιγμή διατείνονται ότι είναι κατά του σύγχρονου τραπεζικού συστήματος κτλ κτλ κτλ. Τουλάχιστον ο Αβραμόπουλος όταν είχε κάνει το Κίνημα Ελλήνων Πολιτών, είχε πάει παρουσία καμερών στην ΕΤΕ να ζητήσει δάνειο, δεν πούλαγε στα μούτρα μας φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες. 

Τώρα για τα μνημονιακά χρήματα, μέχρι και ο μεγάλος Μίκης είχε κάνει τα χαρτιά του για τα αναδρομικά πρώην βουλευτών. Λες και είναι κανένας βιοπαλαιστής χωρίς άλλους πόρους και τα είχε ανάγκη για να ζήσει. Μόνο όταν πήρε το θέμα δημοσιότητα δήλωσε ότι δεν ήξερε τίποτα ή κάτι τέτοιο. Η Νάνα Μούσχουρη τουλάχιστον έστω για τα μάτια του κόσμου είχε την ευθιξία να παραιτηθεί από την σύνταξη ευρωβουλευτή που είχε εξασφαλίσει...

Γενικότερα όμως, δεν βλέπω πού είναι το περιέργο στο να πληρώνεται κάποιος για να το παίζει επαναστάτης ή/και λαοσωτήρας στην Ελλάδα. Είναι γνωστό ότι ανέκαθεν υπήρξε προσοδοφόρο επάγγελμα.



Costas said:


> Ας αφήσουμε τις σειρήνες του συναγερμού για καμιάν άλλη περίσταση (π.χ. για την είσοδο του Μιχαλολιάκου στο Δήμο Αθηναίων).



Συναγερμός επειδή μπήκε, ή επειδή βρέθηκε κόσμος που τον ψήφισε; Εγώ θα έλεγα το δεύτερο, στην οποία περίπτωση θα πρέπει να μας απασχολήσουν οι συνθήκες που ώθησαν τον κόσμο αυτό να τον ψηφίσει, πράγμα που δεν έκανε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. Προσωπικά ανέκαθεν ήμουν της άποψης ότι η χώρα δεν κινδυνεύει από επικίνδυνους/ακατάλληλους πολιτικούς, αλλά από επικίνδυνους/ακατάλληλους πολίτες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2011)

Για το κείμενο στην «Ε»:

Ο πρώην αντιπρόεδρος της ΕΚΤ ανήκει σε ομάδα, μαζί με τον Παπαχελά, που «προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντα του καπιταλισμού»; Απίστευτο μού φαίνεται. Δεν το είχαν πάρει χαμπάρι αυτό, να αποτρέψουμε τις εξελίξεις;

Trilateral Commission
[...]
Criticisms

Sensing its ability to foster international cooperation, a number of prominent thinkers and politicians on the far left and far right have criticized the Trilateral Commission. On the right, in his book _With No Apologies_, former conservative Republican Senator Barry Goldwater lambasted the discussion group by suggesting it was "a skillful, coordinated effort to seize control and consolidate the four centers of power: political, monetary, intellectual, and ecclesiastical...[in] the creation of a worldwide economic power superior to the political governments of the nation-states involved." On the left, linguist Noam Chomsky criticized a report issued by the Commission called _The Crisis of Democracy_ for suggesting that there was an "excess of democracy" in the 1960s and defending "the ideology of the liberal wing of the state capitalist ruling elite". Chomsky also argues that the group had an undue influence in the administration of Jimmy Carter.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trilateral_Commission#Criticisms


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2011)

Είναι μυστική οργάνωση, αλλά την ανακάλυψα σχετικά εύκολα χάρη στο Ίντερνετ (κανείς δεν μπορεί να κρυφτεί από το Ίντερνετ): http://www.trilateral.org/


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2011)

Lost Verse, ο συναγερμός στον οποίον αναφέρομαι αφορά τις αντιδράσεις από χτες έως σήμερα, και άρα καθαρά το ότι μπήκε στην κυβέρνηση.

Διάβασα στο βιογραφικό τού Παπαδήμου ότι είναι από τη Δεσφίνα. Άρα είναι συμπατριώτης του ζωγράφου Παπαλουκά. Η δε γυναίκα του είναι ζωγράφος. (Κουφό, αλλά έτσι μού ήρθε και το 'γραψα!)


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2011)

Από τις συζητήσεις του νήματος δεν πρέπει να λείπει η μελέτη αυτών των δύο τοποθετήσεων:

Καταψηφίζει την κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας η Δημοκρατική Αριστερά

«Αφού τα βρήκαν ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ-ΛΑΟΣ, γιατί δεν συνεννοείται η Αριστερά;» αναρωτιέται ο Δ. Παπαδημούλης

Δεν έχουν σημασία οι τίτλοι, αλλά η ουσία των δηλώσεων.

Με κορυφαίο, στη δήλωση Παπαδημούλη το «ρεαλιστικό πρόγραμμα»!


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι μυστική οργάνωση, αλλά την ανακάλυψα σχετικά εύκολα χάρη στο Ίντερνετ (κανείς δεν μπορεί να κρυφτεί από το Ίντερνετ): http://www.trilateral.org/



Η λίστα των μελών του ευρωπαϊκού σκέλους, εδώ:
[...]
*Lucas Papademos*, Visiting Professor of Public Policy, Kennedy School of Government, Harvard University, Cambridge; Senior Fellow, Center for Financial Studies, Goethe University, Frankfurt-am-Main; former Vice-President, European Central Bank, Frankfurt-am-Main; Honorary Governor of the Bank of Greece.
*Alexis Papahelas*, Editor-in-Chief, _Kathimerini_, Athens; Secretary General of the Hellenic Foundation for European & Foreign Policy; Leading Correspondent, _The Files_
[...]

και παγκοσμίως εδώ.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καταψηφίζει την κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας η Δημοκρατική Αριστερά



Το παραπάνω στις 11/11. Την προηγούμενη στις 10/11 όμως: 

_«Γρ. Ψαριανός: Ο κ. Παπαδήμος δεν θα είναι μαριονέτα. Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που μπορεί να αποτελεί εγγύηση, γιατί είναι αποδεκτός και από την κοινωνία και από το πολιτικό κατεστημένο και από τις τράπεζες, τα χρηματιστήρια, την Ευρώπη και το μέσο πολίτη", δήλωσε ο βουλευτής της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς»
_
Όπως είπε κι ο Κώστας, στο τέλος της μέρας οι πολιτικοί παραμένουν πολιτικοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Το παραπάνω στις 11/11. Την προηγούμενη στις 10/11 όμως:
> 
> «Γρ. Ψαριανός: Ο κ. Παπαδήμος δεν θα είναι μαριονέτα. Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που μπορεί να αποτελεί εγγύηση, γιατί είναι αποδεκτός και από την κοινωνία και από το πολιτικό κατεστημένο και από τις τράπεζες, τα χρηματιστήρια, την Ευρώπη και το μέσο πολίτη", δήλωσε ο βουλευτής της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς»


Επειδή άκουσα τον Ψαριανό στη δήλωση αυτή, νομίζω ότι σάρκαζε όταν τα έλεγε αυτά.


----------



## anef (Nov 11, 2011)

@Costas: φυσικά και είναι υπερβολή η ιδεολογική ταύτιση ΠΑΣΟΚ - ΛΑΟΣ: το ΠΑΣΟΚ είχε τα τελευταία χρόνια τη δυνατότητα να εγκολπώνει και να ιδιοποιείται ιδεολογικά σχεδόν όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα, από τους αντιεξουσιαστές στην εξουσία μέχρι τον αντιμεταναστευτικό λόγο των φασιστών (και να μην έχει και κανένα πρόβλημα μ' αυτό, αφού εκφράζει έτσι τον κοινό τόπο, την κυρίαρχη ιδεολογία του συστήματος). Anything goes, αρκεί να ταΐζονται οι αγορές. Το ΛΑΟΣ ιδεολογικά παραμένει στη γωνιά του, απλώς φοράει γραβάτα και δεν κυκλοφορεί με λοστάρια (προς το παρόν, αν και απέναντι στους μετανάστες κάνει εξαιρέσεις). Όσον αφορά όμως τη θέση των δύο κομμάτων στον ταξικό πόλεμο που διεξάγεται αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι και τα δυο απ' την ίδια πλευρά. Εκτός αν το κύριο ιδεολογικό διακύβευμα αυτή τη στιγμή στη Δύση είναι η θέση της γυναίκας, και μου διέφυγε.

Για τον Χίτλερ, οι αστοί που τον στήριζαν στα χρόνια της ανόδου του δεν νομίζω πως ήξεραν ότι θα γινόταν ο Χίτλερ για τον οποίο εμείς εκ των υστέρων μιλάμε σήμερα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Συναγερμός επειδή μπήκε, ή επειδή βρέθηκε κόσμος που τον ψήφισε; Εγώ θα έλεγα το δεύτερο, στην οποία περίπτωση θα πρέπει να μας απασχολήσουν οι συνθήκες που ώθησαν τον κόσμο αυτό να τον ψηφίσει, πράγμα που δεν έκανε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. Προσωπικά ανέκαθεν ήμουν της άποψης ότι η χώρα δεν κινδυνεύει από επικίνδυνους/ακατάλληλους πολιτικούς, αλλά από επικίνδυνους/ακατάλληλους πολίτες.


Δε θα συμφωνήσω. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει βαθμός ασφάλειας ή καταλληλότητας για να είναι κανείς πολίτης, και να μπορεί να ψηφίζει και να αποφασίζει για το μέλλον του. Βαθμός υπευθυνότητας όμως, ναι. Νομίζω πως πολλοί ψήφισαν Χρυσή Αυγή συναισθηματικά, χωρίς να μπουν στον κόπο να ενημερωθούν και να δουν τι είναι αυτό που ψήφισαν και αν τρώγεται. Πόσοι ξέρουν, π.χ., για τις ευγονικές θέσεις της; Αυτό είναι κάτι που γίνεται συχνά με τους ψηφοφόρους. Πολλοί δεν πήγαν καν να ψηφίσουν - και τώρα βέβαια παραπονιούνται για το χάλι της Αθήνας, από μακριά. Ωστόσο, έτσι είναι αυτά: δεν πας να ψηφίσεις εσύ, δεν πάει ο άλλος, δεν πάει κι ο τρίτος, και καταλήγουν οι χρυσαυγίτες να έχουν φωνή στο δήμο της Αθήνας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι μυστική οργάνωση, αλλά την ανακάλυψα σχετικά εύκολα χάρη στο Ίντερνετ (κανείς δεν μπορεί να κρυφτεί από το Ίντερνετ): http://www.trilateral.org/



Πέστο ψέμματα δόχτορα! Τόσο μυστική που είναι στη φόρα. Επίτηδες για να μπερδεύει τους συνωμοσιολόγους. 

Το άρθρο της Ε που αναφέρεται στον Παπαδήμο είναι ένα ακόμα δείγμα της αρρώστιας από την οποία πάσχουμε συχνά οι έλληνες. Δεν ανεχόμαστε να _φαίνεται _κάποιος καλύτερος. Αν ο Παπαδήμος πήγαινε χτες το βράδυ στα μπουζούκια να διασκεδάσει για το νέο του αξίωμα, κι αν έριχνε και τις βόλτες του με παραγγελιά Τρελλοκόριτσο τότε θα ήταν δικός μας άνθρωπος. Επειδή είχε την ατυχία να έχει μια σοβαρή σταδιοδρομία...
τέλος πάντων, τι να λες!


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

...
Εκτός από τον Παπαδήμο, ας δούμε τι λέει και ο δήμος (Demos.co.uk*):

*The next European crisis*
 by Jack Benfield 

With the impending resignation of Greek Prime Minister George Papandreou and news that Italy’s cost of borrowing has hit an all time high, a solution to the Eurozone’s financial woes appears increasingly elusive. The possible collapse of the Euro is, however, far from the only threat facing European political leaders.

Populist movements, from Finland’s True Finns party to the Dutch Party for Freedom, have made significant electoral gains in recent years. Their often controversial views on issues such as immigration and Islam, along with their ‘anti-establishment’ rhetoric, appears to be striking a chord with ever-growing numbers of European citizens. In some countries, these populist parties have been invited to join coalition governments, whilst in many others their success has jolted the incumbent political elite to adopt more hard-line policies in areas such as immigration control.

In our report, The New Face of Digital Populism, we analyse the responses of over 10,000 online supporters of populist movements – both street-based groups and formal political parties – in order to get a better idea of who they are and what they think. The report adds to the body of existing thought on the subject by using social media to elicit responses directly from the supporters themselves.

Interestingly, despite both the media’s current preoccupation with financial issues generally and the oft cited theory that populist supporters’ antipathy toward immigrants stems from resource competition – e.g. ‘they’re taking our jobs’ – the report finds that economic concerns are not a significant motivating factor for online supporters joining these groups. Rather, the desire to protect and promote cultural and national identity was a key driver; reflecting a perception that traditional national and/or European values are under threat.

This perceived erosion of identity is often, but not always, associated with antipathy towards immigration and the ‘Islamification’ of society. It is also a likely contributor to the overwhelming pessimism of online supporters about the future of their country - only 13 per cent believe their nation is ‘on the right track’.

They are not, however, merely ‘keyboard warriors’ digitally complaining from the blogosphere. Many online populist supporters are willing to take real-world actions to express their concerns. Across all countries surveyed, supporters of populist movements were significantly more likely than the general public to take to the streets, participating in demonstrations and marches in order to get their views heard. The majority of supporters of populist political parties also sought to orchestrate change using more conventional means, actively voting for the parties they support online.

There is clearly a growing volume of online support for populist movements; support which is, in many instances, being converted into offline activism and electoral gains. These groups can no longer be ignored by the political mainstream on the basis that they are merely the resort of ‘crazy extremists’; in many cases they are attracting widespread support because they play on the very real concerns of a large number of European citizens.

This does in no way mean that policy-makers should succumb to knee-jerk reactions - David Blunkett has recently warned of a ‘xenophobic trend’ amongst the liberal left - as the result of such a shift would have equally devastating social and economic consequences regardless of its political parenthood.

Instead, the supporters and would-be supporters of populist movements should be encouraged to engage in civil and political life. Their views, as well as those propagated by the populist movements they support, should be voiced, considered and forcefully debated. Sweeping them under the carpet is not an option.
...
This is the first quantitative investigation into these digital populists, based on over 10,000 survey responses from 12 countries. It includes data on who they are, what they think and what motivates them to shift from virtual to real-world activism. It also provides new insight into how populism — and politics and political engagement more generally — is changing as a result of social media. 

Για την έρευνα πάμε εδώ και για το κείμενο με τα αποτελέσματα και τα συμπεράσματα εδώ.


* Demos is a think-tank focused on power and politics. Our unique approach challenges the traditional, 'ivory tower' model of policymaking by giving a voice to people and communities. We work together with the groups and individuals who are the focus of our research, including them in citizens’ juries, deliberative workshops, focus groups and ethnographic research.
Through our high quality and socially responsible research, Demos has established itself as the leading independent think tank in British politics. Our work is driven by the goal of a society populated by free, capable, secure and powerful citizens.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 11, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δε θα συμφωνήσω. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει βαθμός ασφάλειας ή καταλληλότητας για να είναι κανείς πολίτης, και να μπορεί να ψηφίζει και να αποφασίζει για το μέλλον του.



Ουσιαστικά εγώ δεν μίλησα για την Χρυσή Αυγή αυτή καθαυτή, αλλά για το πολιτικό σύστημα εν γένει με την ΧΑ και τον Μιχαλολιάκο ως αφορμή. Όταν κάποιος, και δεν μιλάμε για έναν και δυο αλλά για εκατομμύρια ψηφοφόρους, επί σειρά ετών ανταμοίβει τους ίδιους πολιτικούς που τους (μας) έχουν φέρει στο σημερινό χάλι ξανά και ξανά διατηρώντας τους στις θέσεις τους, τότε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να μιλάμε για βαθμό καταλληλότητας. Δεν ήξεραν οι πολίτες μετά το σκάνδαλο του χρηματιστηρίου ότι ψήφιζαν κλέφτες και απατεώνες όταν επενεξέλεξαν το ΠΑΣΟΚ το 2000; Το ήξεραν. Δεν ήξεραν οι πολίτες μετά το σκάνδαλο του βατοπεδίου ότι ψήφιζαν κλέφτες και απατεώνες όταν επανεξέλεξαν τη ΝΔ το 2007 (διόρθωση: το σκάνδαλο πήρε διαστάσεις αργότερα, μετά τις εκλογές, αλλά τέλος πάντων you get the picture); Επίσης το ήξεραν. 

Και για να το τεκμηριώσω... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zykafTuIMKo



> Βαθμός υπευθυνότητας όμως, ναι. Νομίζω πως πολλοί ψήφισαν Χρυσή Αυγή συναισθηματικά, χωρίς να μπουν στον κόπο να ενημερωθούν και να δουν τι είναι αυτό που ψήφισαν και αν τρώγεται. Πόσοι ξέρουν, π.χ., για τις ευγονικές θέσεις της; Αυτό είναι κάτι που γίνεται συχνά με τους ψηφοφόρους. Πολλοί δεν πήγαν καν να ψηφίσουν - και τώρα βέβαια παραπονιούνται για το χάλι της Αθήνας, από μακριά. Ωστόσο, έτσι είναι αυτά: δεν πας να ψηφίσεις εσύ, δεν πάει ο άλλος, δεν πάει κι ο τρίτος, και καταλήγουν οι χρυσαυγίτες να έχουν φωνή στο δήμο της Αθήνας.



Καλά κάνουν και έχουν φωνή. Εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί αυτό, αφού υπήρξε κόσμος που τους ψήφισε, αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει μόνο ένα πράγμα, ότι υπάρχει μερίδα του κόσμου που αντιπροσωπεύεται/εκφράζεται από αυτήν την φωνή. Σε τελική ανάλυση, όπως υποννοώ σαφώς και παραπάνω, οι πολιτικοί είναι καθρέφτης των ψηφοφόρων τους. Λαμόγια πολίτες μοιραία θα εκλέξουν λαμόγια πολιτικούς και ούτω καθεξής. Ξαναλέω λοιπόν ότι το πρόβλημα κατά την γνώμη μου δεν είναι ο Μιχαλολιάκος που είναι αυτός που είναι, αλλά το ότι βρέθηκε κόσμος, ή πιο σωστά ότι βρέθηκαν οι συνθήκες που έκαναν κόσμο να τον ψηφίσει, κόσμο που μέχρι χτες ούτε καν τον ήξερε ή αν τον ήξερε τον είχε στο φτύσιμο. Δηλαδή αν αύριο ας πούμε εξαφανιστεί ο Μιχαλολιάκος και όλη η ΧΑ από προσώπου γης θα είναι όλα μέλι-γάλα; Δε νομίζω. 

Εξάλλου, το ότι πολύς κόσμος δεν πήγε να ψηφίσει δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία για την εκλογή Μιχαλολιάκου. Δεν μπορείς να προεξοφλήσεις ότι όλοι αυτοί που δεν πήγαν να ψηφίσουν, αν πήγαιναν οπωσδήποτε δεν θα ψήφιζαν ΧΑ. Αυτό είναι καθαρά υποθετικό, μπορεί δηλαδή να υποθέσει κανείς ότι μπορεί να είχε ακόμα μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό. Άλλωστε οι εκλογές έγιναν πια, και με «αν» δεν αλλάζουν τα ποσοστά. 

Σε τελική ανάλυση, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όταν κάποια στιγμή προκηρυχθούν πάλι εκλογές, πολύ απλά θα προσγειωθούμε στην πεζή πραγματικότητα: Τα πολιτικά γραφεία θα ανοίξουν και πάλι, οι κομματικοί μηχανισμοί θα πάρουν μπροστά ξανά, θα αρχίσουν να μοιράζουν υποσχέσεις, απειλές, ρουσφέτια κτλ κτλ κτλ και όλοι αυτοί που σήμερα διαμαρτύρονται θα βγουν να ξαναψηφίσουν τα ίδια κόμματα που ψήφιζαν μέχρι σήμερα. Ίσως σε μικρότερο βαθμό. Αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. 



> Επειδή άκουσα τον Ψαριανό στη δήλωση αυτή, νομίζω ότι σάρκαζε όταν τα έλεγε αυτά.



Τι να σου πω, μακάρι να ήταν έτσι. Το παραπάνω όμως δεν ήταν η δήλωση, αλλά μέρος μόνο αυτής. Αν δεις τον σύνδεσμο λέει κι άλλα. Να έκανε τόσο μακρόσυρτη σαρκαστική δήλωση και να μην πήρε κανείς χαμπάρι; Και να μην βγήκε μετά να κάνει κάποια συμπληρωματική/διευκρινιστική δήλωση; Χλωμό το βλέπω.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2011)

SBE said:


> Το άρθρο της Ε που αναφέρεται στον Παπαδήμο είναι ένα ακόμα δείγμα της αρρώστιας από την οποία πάσχουμε συχνά οι έλληνες. Δεν ανεχόμαστε να _φαίνεται _κάποιος καλύτερος. Αν ο Παπαδήμος πήγαινε χτες το βράδυ στα μπουζούκια να διασκεδάσει για το νέο του αξίωμα, κι αν έριχνε και τις βόλτες του με παραγγελιά Τρελλοκόριτσο τότε θα ήταν δικός μας άνθρωπος. Επειδή είχε την ατυχία να έχει μια σοβαρή σταδιοδρομία...
> τέλος πάντων, τι να λες!


Νομίζω πάντως ότι το επίπεδο της Ελευθεροτυπίας έχει πέσει τελευταίως.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 12, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πάντως ότι το επίπεδο της Ελευθεροτυπίας έχει πέσει τελευταίως.


Ναι, το παθαίνεις αυτό όταν αρνείται η Alpha Bank να σου δανείσει.


----------



## anef (Nov 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Για το κείμενο στην «Ε»:
> 
> Ο πρώην αντιπρόεδρος της ΕΚΤ ανήκει σε ομάδα, μαζί με τον Παπαχελά, που «προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντα του καπιταλισμού»; Απίστευτο μού φαίνεται. Δεν το είχαν πάρει χαμπάρι αυτό, να αποτρέψουμε τις εξελίξεις;



Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις ότι μαζεύτηκαν (από το δημοσίευμα της Ελευθεροτυπίας) κεντρικοί τραπεζίτες, επίτροποι, μεγαλοστελέχη των Βρυξελλών, πρόσωπα-κλειδιά τραπεζών και ασφαλιστικών ομίλων, βιομήχανοι, διπλωμάτες, πανεπιστημιακοί, «Αθάνατοι», στελέχη εταιρειών οπλικών συστημάτων, πρώην υπουργοί, ΝΑΤΟϊκοί, συστημικοί εκδότες και δημοσιογράφοι για να υπερασπιστούν τα συμφέροντα των εργατών; Ή μήπως για να παίξουν πρέφα;

Επίσης, drsiebenmal και SBE, πού στο δημοσίευμα της Ελευθεροτυπίας λέγεται πως πρόκειται για μυστική οργάνωση; Καλή είναι η αντίκρουση της συνωμοσιολογίας, αλλά καλό είναι να υπάρχει συνωμοσιολογία πρώτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2011)

anef said:


> Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις ότι μαζεύτηκαν (από το δημοσίευμα της Ελευθεροτυπίας) κεντρικοί τραπεζίτες, επίτροποι, μεγαλοστελέχη των Βρυξελλών, πρόσωπα-κλειδιά τραπεζών και ασφαλιστικών ομίλων, βιομήχανοι, διπλωμάτες, πανεπιστημιακοί, «Αθάνατοι», στελέχη εταιρειών οπλικών συστημάτων, πρώην υπουργοί, ΝΑΤΟϊκοί, συστημικοί εκδότες και δημοσιογράφοι για να υπερασπιστούν τα συμφέροντα των εργατών; Ή μήπως για να παίξουν πρέφα;





anef said:


> Επίσης, drsiebenmal και SBE, πού στο δημοσίευμα της Ελευθεροτυπίας λέγεται πως πρόκειται για μυστική οργάνωση; Καλή είναι η αντίκρουση της συνωμοσιολογίας, αλλά καλό είναι να υπάρχει συνωμοσιολογία πρώτα.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν αντικρούει η πρώτη σου παράγραφος μόνη της το ερώτημα και τη θέση που διατυπώνεται με τη δεύτερη;


----------



## anef (Nov 12, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν αντικρούει η πρώτη σου παράγραφος μόνη της το ερώτημα και τη θέση που διατυπώνεται με τη δεύτερη;



Όχι βέβαια, σε καμία περίπτωση, εκτός αν αμφισβητείται η ίδια η αλήθεια της είδησης. Με αυτή τη λογική οποιαδήποτε σύναξη ή θεσμός των ισχυρών εμπίπτει στη συνωμοσιολογία, άρα και οι G20, το ΔΝΤ ή ο ΣΕΒ, έτσι; Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η δική σου εξήγηση ποια ακριβώς είναι, δηλαδή ποιος πιστεύεις ότι είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξης αυτής της επιτροπής; 

Το βολικό επιχείρημα της συνωμοσιολογίας σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις προϋποθέτει μια άποψη για τον κόσμο σύμφωνα με την οποία το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα είναι ένα φυσικό φαινόμενο που δεν χρειάζεται _οργανωμένους θεσμούς υπεράσπισής_ του από αυτούς που _έχουν κάθε λόγο_ να το υπερασπίζονται: τους ίδιους τους καπιταλιστές και τους διαπλεκόμενους υποστηρικτές τους.


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 12, 2011)

Άσχετο, αλλά σχετικό. Τα πράγματα είναι τόσο τραγικά -δεν περίμενα σ'αυτή τη ζωή να δω χουντονοσταλγό υπουργό σε υποτίθεται δημοκρατική κυβέρνηση- που συμφωνώ και με τον Χάμπερμας.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...e-post-democratic?fb=native&CMP=FBCNETTXT9038


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2011)

@anef: Είναι λίγο άχαρη αυτή η συζήτηση, επειδή εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται τίποτε αφύσικο, κάθε άλλο, στο να συζητούν άνθρωποι με παρόμοια κοσμοθεωρία σοβαρά θέματα. Εμένα με ευχαριστεί να υπάρχουν άξιοι εκπρόσωποί μας σε όλα τα διεθνή βήματα --όχι για κάποιον στείρο εθνικιστικό λόγο, αλλά επειδή πιστεύω ότι έτσι μπορούν να μεταφέρουν πιο εύκολα και γονιμοποιητικά και σε εμάς τις νέες παγκόσμιες τάσεις και τους διεθνείς προβληματισμούς. Με ευχαριστεί π.χ. που σε όλες τις τηλεοπτικές συζητήσεις που τον είδα τις τελευταίες ημέρες στη γερμανική τηλεόραση, το ηγετικό στέλεχος της εκει Αριστεράς Γκ. Γκίζι χρησιμοποιεί την πληροφόρηση που έχει για την Ελλάδα από την πρόσφατη παρουσία του Τσίπρα στο συνέδριό τους (αν και με προβληματίζει γιατί ο Τσίπρας δεν μεταφέρει στην Ελλάδα την άποψη του Γκίζι περί υποχρεωτικής υποστήριξης του ευρώ --εδώ που βρισκόμαστε).



anef said:


> Με αυτή τη λογική οποιαδήποτε σύναξη ή θεσμός των ισχυρών εμπίπτει στη συνωμοσιολογία, άρα και οι G20, το ΔΝΤ ή ο ΣΕΒ, έτσι;


Να απαντήσω με τα λόγια σου (περίπου): Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις ότι τα θέματα που συζητούν οι G20, το ΔΝΤ ή ο ΣΕΒ είναι πώς θα υπερασπιστούν τα συμφέροντα των εργατών; Ή μήπως μαζεύονται για να παίξουν πρέφα; Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ποιος πιστεύεις ότι είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξης αυτών των οργάνων; 



anef said:


> Το βολικό επιχείρημα της συνωμοσιολογίας σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις προϋποθέτει μια άποψη για τον κόσμο σύμφωνα με την οποία το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα είναι ένα φυσικό φαινόμενο που δεν χρειάζεται _οργανωμένους θεσμούς υπεράσπισής_ του από αυτούς που _έχουν κάθε λόγο_ να το υπερασπίζονται: τους ίδιους τους καπιταλιστές και τους διαπλεκόμενους υποστηρικτές τους.


 Να απαντήσω κι εδώ με τα λόγια σου (σχεδόν): Καθε -ισμός χρειάζεται και χρησιμοποιεί _οργανωμένους θεσμούς υπεράσπισής_ του από αυτούς που _έχουν κάθε λόγο_ να τον υπερασπίζονται.

Μερικά δικά μου, τώρα. Για τη συνωμοσιολογία, η γνώμη μου είναι ότι καλλιεργείται παρουσιάζεται παντού, σαν φυσικό φαινόμενο, όπου δεν μπορούμε (ή, καμιά φορά, δεν θέλουμε) να κατανοήσουμε τα γεγονότα όπως είναι, συχνά επειδή μας λείπουν γνώσεις, κρίσιμα στοιχεία ή, απλώς, η οπτική γωνία όσων συμμετέχουν ή προκαλούν τα γεγονότα. Όχι μόνο στην πολιτική, όπου σε τελευταία ανάλυση, πολλά πράγματα είναι και θέμα άποψης, αλλά ακόμη και σε τομείς αμιγώς επιστημονικούς, όπως π.χ. το ταξίδι της NASA στη σελήνη.

Για το κομμάτι της ερώτησής σου που θεωρεί τον καπιταλισμό (Ποιον καπιταλισμό; --Τον ληστοκαπιταλισμό του αμερικάνικου 19ου αιώνα; Την ελεύθερη αγορά της ευρωπαϊκής σοσιαλδημοκρατίας; Το σημερινό κινεζικό υβρίδιο; Το τι σχέση η σημερινή τραπεζοκρατία με τον καπιταλισμό; Άλλα θέματα αυτά) φυσικό φαινόμενο, ορίστε η άποψη ενός υπερσυντηρητικού Άγγλου αρθρογράφου: I'm starting to think that the Left might actually be right.

Τέλος, ως προς την αξία της «είδησης» στην Ε, αναρωτιέμαι αν το περιεχόμενό της είχε προβληματίσει την Αριστέα και όταν δούλευε στην Καθημερινή του Παπαχελά. Και, στα δικά μου μάτια, είδηση είναι όταν συμβαίνει κάτι. Δεν είναι, κτγμ πάντα, _είδηση_ ένα άρθρο με πολιτική στόχευση όπως αυτό, όπως δεν θα ήταν είδηση ένα άρθρο π.χ. «Οι ιθαγενείς που ανακάλυψε στην Αμερική ο Κολόμβος είχαν τον δικό τους πολιτισμό».


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2011)

Ουπς, τώρα τα είδα αυτά.

Το ελαφρώς ειρωνικό σχόλιό μου για το άρθρο περί Τριμερούς ήταν γιατί θεωρώ πολύ φυσικό ένας αντιπρόεδρος της ΕΚΤ να πιστεύει στον καπιταλισμό και να θέλει να τον προστατεύσει. Προφανώς, προστασία του καπιταλισμού σημαίνει ότι δεν θα καταρρεύσει (πράγμα που ελπίζουμε σχεδόν όλοι) και ότι δεν θα περάσει στα χέρια ολοκληρωτικών καθεστώτων της αριστεράς (πράγμα που ελπίζουμε οι περισσότεροι). Ωστόσο, η βασική διαφορά μας στο σχολιασμό κάποιων τέτοιων θεμάτων είναι ότι κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι ο σκοπός του καπιταλισμού είναι η εξαθλίωση των εργατών και ότι ο κομουνισμός είναι το σύστημα όπου σταματά η εξαθλίωση των εργατών. Εγώ δυσπιστώ σε τέτοιες ασπρόμαυρες υπεραπλουστεύσεις και αναζητώ το όμορφο γκρίζο που μου πάει καλύτερα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2011)

Περί συνωμοσιολογιών: μπορεί το άρθρο να μην το έλεγε ξεκάθαρα αλλά ήταν γραμμένο στο πνεύμα της συνωμοσιολογίας. Οι σκοποί της οργάνωσης αυτής είναι ξεκάθαροι και στις σελίδες της και στη Βίκι. Δεν μου φαίνονται και τόσο υποχθόνιοι, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που δημοσιοποιούνται οι εργασίες της. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε ιδέα από επαγγελματική δικτύωση, όλα περιμένουμε να γίνονται με πολιτικό μέσο, κι έτσι μας φαίνεται ύποπτη οποιαδήποτε επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα τέτοιου τύπου. Επιπλέον, για τον Παπαδήμο έχουμε να ασκήσουμε κριτική και σε καμιά βδομάδα θα έχουμε ακόμα περισσότερα. Αυτά δεν είναι ζήτημα για κριτική εφόσον δεν περιλαμβάνουν πραγματικά άπλυτα και παρανομίες. 

_ΥΓ Και για να γελάσουμε και λίγο, κάτι που μου είχε πει φίλος: όταν ανέφερα στην Ελλάδα ότι είμαι μέλος σε μια λέσχη οι συνομιλητές μου άρχισαν να μου λένε διάφορα τερατώδη, από το ότι αυτά τα μέρη είναι άντρα της μασονίας μέχρι ότι είναι κέντρα του ελιτίστικου κατεστημένου, πλήρης παρανόηση της υπόθεσης. Όχι τίποτ' άλλο αλλά κάτι πήρε το αυτί της θείας μου της θεούσας κι άντε μετά να την πείσω ότι παραμένω ΧΟ και δεν συμμετέχω σε σατανιστικές τελετές. _


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 12, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή άκουσα τον Ψαριανό στη δήλωση αυτή, νομίζω ότι σάρκαζε όταν τα έλεγε αυτά.



Από ό,τι φαίνεται δεν σάρκαζε:

_«Τη δυνατότητα των βουλευτών της ΔΗΜΑΡ να παράσχουν «ψήφο ανοχής» στην κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας, *ανάλογα με τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις της*, επισημαίνει στο *tvxs.gr* ο *Γρηγόρης Ψαριανός* λίγες ώρες μετά την απόφαση - εισήγηση της Κεντρικής Επιτροπής του κόμματος να καταψηφιστεί το νέο σχήμα.»

_Με λίγα λόγια... όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος. Στην κυριολεξία.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Προφανώς, προστασία του καπιταλισμού σημαίνει ότι δεν θα καταρρεύσει (πράγμα που ελπίζουμε σχεδόν όλοι)



Μπα, πολλοί ελπίζουμε να καταρρεύσει με ένα μεγαλειώδες μπααααμ...:inno:



nickel said:


> Εγώ δυσπιστώ σε τέτοιες ασπρόμαυρες υπεραπλουστεύσεις και αναζητώ το όμορφο γκρίζο που μου πάει καλύτερα.



Χμ... να προσέχεις τις φαιές αποχρώσεις του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2011)

Study the financial crisis with the new Greek PM


----------



## anef (Nov 13, 2011)

@drsiebenmal: καθόλου αφύσικο δεν μου φαίνεται κι εμένα να συζητάνε όλοι αυτοί οι καλοί άνθρωποι για «σοβαρά θέματα», αυτό ακριβώς είπα κι εγώ. Εξυπηρετούν τους κοινούς τους στόχους, άρα πού ακριβώς χωράει η συνωμοσία; Εγώ ρώτησα ένα απλό πράγμα: από πού συνάγεται ότι το άρθρο μιλάει για «μυστική» οργάνωση, όπως είπες. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα, δεν βγάζω κανένα νόημα από αυτήν την απάντηση -αν θέλεις εξήγησε:


> Να απαντήσω με τα λόγια σου (περίπου): Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις ότι τα θέματα που συζητούν οι G20, το ΔΝΤ ή ο ΣΕΒ είναι πώς θα υπερασπιστούν τα συμφέροντα των εργατών; Ή μήπως μαζεύονται για να παίξουν πρέφα; Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ποιος πιστεύεις ότι είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξης αυτών των οργάνων;



Δεν καταλαβαίνω επίσης τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει το άρθρο που λίνκαρες με όσα είπα. Για το ότι δε οι -ισμοί χρειάζονται θεσμούς, στη δική μας περίπτωση αυτό ακριβώς δεν είπα; Ότι ο καπιταλισμός χρειάζεται θεσμούς και έχει: ΕΕ, ΝΑΤΟ, G20, ΜΜΕ, εθνικά κράτη και βάλε. Οπότε όταν αυτό επισημαίνεται σε κάποιες όχι και τόσο γνωστές περιπτώσεις, π.χ. σε δεξαμενές σκέψης, γιατί είναι συνωμοσιολογία; Τρομερή ανάλυση δεν είναι επίσης, αλλά ούτε και συνωμοσιολογία κτγμ. Τέλος για την «είδηση»: ήταν απλώς μια ατυχής έκφραση που μου βγήκε αυθόρμητα, μάλλον γιατί εγώ δεν είχε τύχει να ακούσω ποτέ για την Τριμερή. Το πρόσεξα μετά, αλλά βαρέθηκα να διορθώσω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2011)

Ανεφ, αν δεν πρόκειται για συνωμοσιολογία, τότε γιατί τουλάχιστον δύο καταλάβαμε ότι αυτό λέει το άρθρο; Κι εντάξει, για το δόχτορα δεν ξέρω, αλλά εγώ έχω φάει με το κουταλάκι την ανάλυση κειμένου. 
Για να πάρουμε μερικές φράσεις από το κείμενο. Τα πλάγια δικά μου, φυσικά. 



> Εδώ και χρόνια είναι μέλος της Τριμερούς Επιτροπής (Trilateral Commission) _που «φτιάχνει» παγκόσμιους ηγέτες_, προκειμένου να προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντα του καπιταλισμού, τώρα με όρους παγκοσμιοποίησης.





> Προφανώς η Trilateral στην αναμπουμπούλα χαίρεται και _«επεμβαίνει». _



Επεμβαίνει επιβάλλοντας τους δικούς της ανθρώπους; κι αυτό δεν είναι συνωμοσιολογία, ε;



> της Τριμερούς, αυτού του _κλειστού προπυργίου_ του καπιταλισμού





> της Τριμερούς, που δεν είναι κοσμική, _όπως η λέσχη Bilderberg_



Πετάμε και την παρομοίωση, όχι, δεν είναι σαν αυτούς τους σαχλούς κοσμικούς, είναι the real thing. 



> της Τριμερούς, που συστήθηκε το 1973 από _επίλεκτους του συστήματος_, με στόχο _να προετοιμάσει πολιτικές και ηγέτες για την παγκοσμιοποίηση_ που θα σφράγιζαν ιδιώτες





> να διαδραματίζουν τους ρόλους που τους αναλογούν _για το συντονισμό των κέντρων πολιτικής, νομισματικής και διανοητικής ισχύος _



κλπ κλπ κλπ

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, το καταστατικό τους απαγορεύει να είναι μέλη όσοι έχουν δημόσιο αξίωμα, οπότε τέρμα ο Παπαδήμος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2011)

Αγαπητές κυρίες, καλημέρα. Ευχαριστώ σας, τα είπατε όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2011)

Α, και για να συνεννοούμαστε. Το πώς προσλαμβάνει κάτι ο μέσος συμπολίτης μας δεν είναι το ίδιο με αυτά που αναλύουμε γλωσσικά και πραγματολογικά εδώ:







Από φρέσκια δημοσκόπηση, στο σημερινό Protagon: http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=10186


----------



## anef (Nov 13, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ανεφ, αν δεν πρόκειται για συνωμοσιολογία, τότε γιατί τουλάχιστον δύο καταλάβαμε ότι αυτό λέει το άρθρο;


Δεν ξέρω, αυτό συζητήστε το μεταξύ σας. Εγώ έκανα μια απόπειρα: είπα ότι όταν θεωρείς τον καπιταλισμό φυσικό φαινόμενο που αναπαράγεται από μόνο του, δεν μπορείς να δεχτείς ότι μπορεί να οργανώνεται σε θεσμούς, επίσημους ή ανεπίσημους.



SBE said:


> Για να πάρουμε μερικές φράσεις από το κείμενο. Τα πλάγια δικά μου, φυσικά.
> Επεμβαίνει επιβάλλοντας τους δικούς της ανθρώπους; κι αυτό δεν είναι συνωμοσιολογία, ε;


Όχι περισσότερο απ' το να πεις πως ο τάδε υπουργός επεμβαίνει και διορίζει τους δικούς του. Μπορεί όμως να είναι ή να μην είναι ψέμα. Μπορεί τίποτα απ' όσα κάνει η οργάνωση να μην μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί ως πολιτική παρέμβαση. Εκεί πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς κάνει η οργάνωση και όχι βέβαια μόνο τους διακηρυγμένους στόχους της. Η αποστολή του ΝΑΤΟ π.χ. είναι η διασφάλιση της ειρήνης και της ασφάλειας στον κόσμο. Ναι, αλλά υπάρχει και η έρμη η πραγματικότητα που λέει άλλα. 



SBE said:


> Πετάμε και την παρομοίωση, όχι, δεν είναι σαν αυτούς τους σαχλούς κοσμικούς, είναι the real thing.


Δεν βλέπω πώς οι παρομοιώσεις σχετίζονται με τη συνωμοσιολογία, αν έχεις κάπου να παραπέμψεις θα με υποχρέωνες. 



SBE said:


> κλπ κλπ κλπ


Δεν το θεωρώ επαρκές επιχείρημα.

Η συζήτηση για συνωμοσιολογία θα είχε μια βάση αν αμφισβητούσατε το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου. Όμως, αν τα στοιχεία είναι αληθινά, το τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλει κανείς από αυτά είναι θέμα πολιτικής εκτίμησης, όχι θεωριών συνωμοσίας ή μη. Για να το πω κι αλλιώς: «κλειστό προπύργιο του καπιταλισμού» μπορώ να χαρακτηρίσω και τα διευθυντήρια της ΕΕ. Σημαίνει ότι συνωμοσιολογώ; Η «μυστικότητα» δε με την οποία παίρνονται οι αποφάσεις δεν έχει σχέση με συνωμοσίες, αλλά με τον αντιδημοκρατικό χαρακτήρα και την έλλειψη διαφάνειας στην ΕΕ, με το περίφημο δημοκρατικό έλλειμμα. Πολιτική, όχι συνωμοσιολογική, είναι η εξήγηση.



SBE said:


> Και παρεμπιπτόντως, το καταστατικό τους απαγορεύει να είναι μέλη όσοι έχουν δημόσιο αξίωμα, οπότε τέρμα ο Παπαδήμος.


Συγχαρητήρια. Για να διευκρινίσω πάντως, δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ίδια η οργάνωση ούτε το αν είναι ή δεν είναι μέλος ο Παπαδήμος. Με ενδιαφέρει όμως να καταλάβω τι εννοείτε εσείς με τον όρο συνωμοσιολογία. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που συνεχίζω να απαντάω. Αλλιώς, το θέμα είναι κτγμ ασήμαντο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2011)

Αγαπητή anef,

Η συζήτηση γίνεται ανιαρή καθώς επιμένεις να απαντάς, όπως είναι δικαίωμά σου, σε αυτά που νομίζεις ότι είναι τα αδύνατα σημεία της επιχειρηματολογίας των άλλων και προσπερνάς επιδεικτικά, όπως επίσης είναι δικαίωμά σου, όσα δεν θέλεις να αγγίξεις. Αυτά είναι θεμιτά, κατανοητά και αποδεκτά. Το απαράδεκτο είναι η προσπάθειά σου να βάλεις στα γραπτά μου (και της SBE, νομίζω, αλλά μεγάλο κορίτσι με τη δική της οπτική είναι, μπορεί να απαντήσει μόνη της) ως αρχική και αμετακίνητη και θεμελιώδη θέση κάτι που εγώ δεν είπα και δεν έγραψα και δεν αποδέχτηκα ποτέ μου, δηλαδή ότι ο καπιταλισμός είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο.

Οι απόψεις μου είναι κατασταλαγμένες και οι εποχές μου στα αμφιθέατρα με τα εύκολα διλήμματα έχουν περάσει εδώ και δεκαετίες και δεν πρόκειται να μπω σε μανιχαϊστικές αναζητήσεις και σε αφελή δίπολα καπιταλισμός [ποιας απόχρωσης;] -- σοσιαλισμός [ποιας απόχρωσης;].

Θα απαντήσω μόνο στο ερώτημα που επαναλαμβάνεις περί συνωμοσιολογίας και, ειλικρινά, μου φαίνεται πολύ απογοητευτικό σε σχέση με την πολιτική κατάρτιση και ανάλυση που συνήθως παρουσιάζεις εδώ.

Η δήθεν είδηση που δήθεν αποκαλύπτει κάτι αυτονόητο, δηλαδή ότι υπάρχουν συλλογικά όργανα (στον καπιταλισμό, όπως λες εσύ, σε όλους τους -ισμούς, όπως λέω εγώ) που ασχολούνται με τη μελέτη και την προώθηση των απόψεών τους, λειτουργεί στο θυμικό σαν αποκάλυψη κάποιου οιονεί κρυφού, μυστικού πράγματος: «Ποιος ξέρει τι λένε και τι κάνουν αυτοί εκεί μέσα...» Ε, από εκεί και πέρα, οι συνωμοσίες δημιουργούνται στο θυμικό. Και για να μη συζητάμε και σε τίνος το θυμικό, ορίστε και το δεύτερο διάγραμμα από τη δημοσκόπηση που έδωσα πιο πάνω:






Άσχετο, γλωσσικό ΥΓ: Δεν σχολιάζω καν αυτό το «θεωρείται» στην άμεση, υποτίθεται, ερώτηση της δημοσκόπησης.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2011)

Θα απομακρυνθώ λίγο από το θέμα που έχετε ανοίξει: Ευρώπη δεν είναι μόνο το ευρώ, της Άννας Δαμιανίδη, από το protagon.gr


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Μπα, πολλοί ελπίζουμε να καταρρεύσει με ένα μεγαλειώδες μπααααμ...:inno:



Ένα φορουμάκι είμαστε, μια μικρή παρέα, και δεν επηρεάζουμε με αυτά που γράφουμε, οπότε μπορούμε να λέμε και κάνα αστείο παραπάνω. Ωστόσο, έχω την εντύπωση πως, όταν για λόγους ιδεολογικούς ή απογοήτευσης και ηττοπάθειας, μιλάμε για την κατάρρευση του καπιταλισμού, σε μια εποχή που δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τον καιρό που ο Μαρξ έγραφε ότι «οι προλετάριοι δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτε άλλο, εκτός από τις αλυσίδες τους» και «Έχουν να κερδίσουν έναν κόσμο ολόκληρο», δεν έχουμε αναλογιστεί τι ακριβώς σημαίνει κατάρρευση του καπιταλισμού σήμερα — ακόμα κι αν η επόμενη μέρα δεν είναι ακριβώς μια πολυετής πορεία μέσα στη νύχτα. Η αλβανοποίηση ή η κουβανοποίηση της Ελλάδας που μπορεί να είναι στην ατζέντα κάποιων κομμάτων ή οργανώσεων μάλλον δεν θα φέρει την κατάρρευση του συστήματος με την οποία μας απειλούν, αλλά για τη συνολική κατάρρευση του συστήματος ούτε η ιστορία καν δεν μας προετοιμάζει. Οπότε μου είναι δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι αγαπάμε τον άνθρωπο όταν λέμε ότι θέλουμε την κατάρρευση του καπιταλισμού (με μπαμ ή με λυγμό, δεν έχει σημασία). Και, με κάθε ειλικρίνεια, επειδή ξέρω ότι αγαπάς τον άνθρωπο, Έλσα, μην αφήνεις τον πεσιμισμό σου αλλά ούτε μια στραβοχυμένη ιδεολογία να αποζητά τον εφιάλτη. Από τα ερείπια του καπιταλισμού δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι θα φυτρώσουν λουλούδια.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 13, 2011)

Στον εφιάλτη αυτό, όμως, ζουν ήδη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι στην Αφρική, την Ασία και αλλού, οπότε είναι λίγο υποκριτικό να κάνουμε ότι δεν τους βλέπουμε και να θεωρούμε πως το σύστημα δουλεύει επειδή εμείς εδώ είμαστε ακόμα "καλά", έτσι δεν είναι, Νίκελ; Άμα αγαπάμε τον άνθρωπο (και τα ζώα και το περιβάλλον, να προσθέσω), γιατί να κάνουμε διακρίσεις;


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

Δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι δεν θα προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε το σύστημα να δουλεύει και εδώ και εκεί. Δηλαδή, αν ευχόμαστε εδώ την κατάρρευση του καπιταλισμού, τι θα φτιάξει εκεί; Ή μήπως θέλουμε να δούμε να επαναλαμβάνονται καθεστώτα τύπου Πολ Ποτ; Με άλλα λόγια: καλές μέρες του καπιταλισμού έχουμε δει. Τις άλλες ουτοπίες που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας δεν τις έχουμε δει και τίποτα δεν μας τις εγγυάται. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε ανταγωνισμό ουτοπιών, μόνο ανταγωνισμό πραγματισμού.


----------



## Costas (Nov 13, 2011)

Ο Νίκος Σταύρου στην εκπομπή του Σαββίδη.


----------



## anef (Nov 13, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αγαπητή anef,
> Η συζήτηση γίνεται ανιαρή καθώς επιμένεις να απαντάς, όπως είναι δικαίωμά σου, σε αυτά που νομίζεις ότι είναι τα αδύνατα σημεία της επιχειρηματολογίας των άλλων και προσπερνάς επιδεικτικά, όπως επίσης είναι δικαίωμά σου, όσα δεν θέλεις να αγγίξεις. Αυτά είναι θεμιτά, κατανοητά και αποδεκτά. Το απαράδεκτο είναι η προσπάθειά σου να βάλεις στα γραπτά μου (και της SBE, νομίζω, αλλά μεγάλο κορίτσι με τη δική της οπτική είναι, μπορεί να απαντήσει μόνη της) ως αρχική και αμετακίνητη και θεμελιώδη θέση κάτι που εγώ δεν είπα και δεν έγραψα και δεν αποδέχτηκα ποτέ μου, δηλαδή ότι ο καπιταλισμός είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο.



Νομίζω καταλαβαίνεις λάθος. Δεν προσπαθώ να βάλω στα γραπτά σου κάτι, κάνω απόπειρα εκ των υστέρων ερμηνείας στην απόδοση συνωμοσιολογικών χαρακτηριστικών σε δημοσιεύματα όπως αυτό της Ελευθεροτυπίας. Την ερμηνεία αυτή την επανέλαβα όταν η SBE χρησιμοποίησε το γεγονός ότι είχατε και οι δύο την ίδια αντίδραση ως απόδειξη για την αλήθεια αυτής της αντίδρασης. Για μένα αυτό το επιχείρημα δεν στέκει με τίποτα. Λυπάμαι που σε έκανα να βαρεθείς, εξήγησα όμως ήδη παραπάνω τον λόγο που επιμένω. Ποιο ακριβώς ήταν το ουσιαστικό θέμα στο οποίο δεν απάντησα; Το πόσο ικανός είναι ο Παπαδήμος; Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω. Όμως ακόμα κι αν μου διέφυγε κάτι που είναι κατά τη γνώμη σου σοβαρό, φοβάμαι πως έτσι είναι αυτές οι συζητήσεις: δεν δίνουμε έμφαση στα ίδια πράγματα -στο κάτω κάτω απ' τη μεριά μου δήλωσα πολύ καθαρά τι ήταν αυτό που με ενδιέφερε στη συζήτηση.



drsiebenmal said:


> Οι απόψεις μου είναι κατασταλαγμένες και οι εποχές μου στα αμφιθέατρα με τα εύκολα διλήμματα έχουν περάσει εδώ και δεκαετίες και δεν πρόκειται να μπω σε μανιχαϊστικές αναζητήσεις και σε αφελή δίπολα καπιταλισμός [ποιας απόχρωσης;] -- σοσιαλισμός [ποιας απόχρωσης;].


Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω γιατί μου τα λες αυτά. Σε τι απειλούνται οι απόψεις σου από το γεγονός ότι τις αμφισβητώ; Εκτός αν απλώς θέλεις να καταλήξεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι είναι αφελείς οι δικές μου.



drsiebenmal said:


> Θα απαντήσω μόνο στο ερώτημα που επαναλαμβάνεις περί συνωμοσιολογίας και, ειλικρινά, μου φαίνεται πολύ απογοητευτικό σε σχέση με την πολιτική κατάρτιση και ανάλυση που συνήθως παρουσιάζεις εδώ.
> Η δήθεν είδηση που δήθεν αποκαλύπτει κάτι αυτονόητο, δηλαδή ότι υπάρχουν συλλογικά όργανα (στον καπιταλισμό, όπως λες εσύ, σε όλους τους -ισμούς, όπως λέω εγώ) που ασχολούνται με τη μελέτη και την προώθηση των απόψεών τους, λειτουργεί στο θυμικό σαν αποκάλυψη κάποιου οιονεί κρυφού, μυστικού πράγματος: «Ποιος ξέρει τι λένε και τι κάνουν αυτοί εκεί μέσα...»



Η είδηση πρωτ' απ' όλα δεν λέει κάτι αυτονόητο, με την έννοια ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι όπως εγώ που απλώς δεν ξέραμε την ύπαρξη αυτής της οργάνωσης. Έμφαση σε κάτι κρυφό και μυστικό δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει στο άρθρο. Θεωρώ απολύτως νόμιμο το ερώτημα «Ποιος ξέρει τι λένε και τι κάνουν αυτοί εκεί μέσα...» όταν συνδέεται με πολιτικά ερωτήματα. Έχει κάποια σημασία, νομίζω, να ξέρουμε πέντε πράγματα για έναν _μη εκλεγμένο_ πρωθυπουργό σε κυβέρνηση έκτακτης ανάγκης. Και όταν οι περισσότερες εφημερίδες τον λιβανίζουν, ίσως να είναι χρήσιμο να λέει κάποιος και κάτι άλλο, να φωτίζει κάποια άλλη πλευρά, αν φυσικά λέει την αλήθεια. Για την ενόχληση από την υποτιθέμενη αντίδραση σε επίπεδο θυμικού, δεν ξέρω: η ίδια η επιλογή του στη θέση αυτή είναι αποτέλεσμα εξελίξεων κατά τις οποίες ασκήθηκαν και συνεχίζουν να ασκούνται ωμοί εκβιασμοί εις βάρος των πιο αδύναμων. Για ποια απ' τις δύο επεμβάσεις στο θυμικό -και όχι μόνο- θα μιλήσεις είναι άλλη μια πολιτική επιλογή. Να άλλο ένα αφελές δίπολο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2011)

Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, αν θέλουμε να βρούμε σοβαρά άπλυτα στον Παπαδήμο είμαι σίγουρη ότι μπορούμε να βρούμε. Η συμμετοχή σε επιτροπές, συσκέψεις, συνέδρια, ακαδημίες κλπ πάει με το επάγγελμα. Ούτε άπλυτο είναι, ούτε μας λέει κάτι για το χαρακτήρα του.


----------



## pontios (Nov 14, 2011)

Παρακολουθώ τις συζητήσεις.
Προφανώς όλοι έχουμε σχηματίσει τις απόψεις μας για το πώς βλέπουμε τα πράγματα και το λογικό και αναμενόμενο είναι ότι θα κλίνουμε (ο καθένας) προς τα άρθρα και τα νέα που υποστηρίζουν τη δική μας ιδιαίτερη κλίση, ενισχύοντας έτσι συνεχώς και τη γνώμη μας.
Όλες οι απόψεις είναι έγκυρες - ποιος ξέρει τι συμβαίνει πίσω από κλειστές πόρτες στις G20 συναντήσεις (και στις κρυφές λέσχες - γιατί να υπάρχουν και τι ρόλο παίζουν αυτές; ) κλπ... άλλα από την άλλη μεριά συνήθως συμπίπτει (όχι πάντοτε βέβαια) ότι όταν το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα λειτουργεί σωστά και σε περιόδους ανάκαμψης, όλοι οι μικροί μαζί με τους μεγιστάνες, ευημερούν. Τότε πολλά στραβά περνούν απαρατήρητα, αθόρυβα ή με πιο λίγες αντιρρήσεις και απολαμβάνουμε το σύστημα.

Τώρα όλοι κινδυνεύουν.

Το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα θα αντέξει και θα επιβιώσει ακόμη μια οικονομική κατάρρευση (όπως γνωρίζουμε από καιρό σε καιρό συμβαίνει αυτό) - γι' αυτό είναι συνετό ίσως να έχουμε ένα σχέδιο επιβίωσης και να γνωρίζουμε τα σημάδια κινδύνου.
Το ποιος φταίει και ποιος έχει δίκιο και ποιους πρέπει να υποπτευόμαστε δεν μας βοηθάει τώρα. Αυτό που θα μας βοηθήσει είναι να μη γίνουμε θύματα, και ο καθένας έχει την ευθύνη και το καθήκον στα χέρια του και πρέπει να κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να προστατεύσει τον εαυτό του.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2011)

pontios said:


> ποιος ξέρει τι συμβαίνει πίσω από κλειστές πόρτες στις G20 συναντήσεις



Μια ιδέα την έχουμε πάρει είτε απο ανοιχτά μικρόφωνα, είτε από ιστορική έρευνα, είτε από τις διαρροές του wikileaks. Οι παρανοήσεις προκύπτουν συχνά από το ότι δεν ξέρει ο πιο πολύς κόσμος τι γίνεται σε αυτές τις συσκέψεις μεταξύ αρχηγών κρατών. Η απάντηση είναι: ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ή μάλλον, τίποτα ύποπτο ή απροσδόκητο. Οι συμφωνίες κλπ κανονίζονται από ομάδες διπλωματών και ανώτερων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων που κάνουν όλες τις διαπραγματεύσεις και τις συνεννοήσεις και όταν φτάσουν σε συμφωνία ή σε αδιέξοδο, τότε τους ενημερώνει τους πολιτικούς κάποιος σύμβουλος και πηγαίνουν για τη (διακοσμητική) συνέχεια. Σε ορισμένες χώρες το σύστημα αυτό είναι τόσο καλοφτιαγμένο που ακόμα και χωρίς κυβέρνηση η χώρα δε βουλιάζει. Αλλά συνήθως η εικόνα που θέλουν να δίνουν οι πολιτικοί είναι ότι οι ίδιοι προσωπικά επέβλεψαν το κάθε τί και έκαναν σκληρές διαπραγματεύσεις κλπ κλπ, πράγμα αδύνατο. 

ΥΓ Γι'αυτό μαζί με την Αγωγή του Πολίτη θα έπρεπε στο σχολείο να διδασκόμαστε και πολιτικές επιστήμες. Υποχρεωτικά, όλοι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν κολλάει καλύτερα στα εφήμερα ή στις συνωμοσιολογίες, αλλά αρχίσανε τα γνωστά με τον Παπαδήμο.


----------



## rogne (Nov 14, 2011)

Ένα πολύ καλό κείμενο συνολικής ανάλυσης των τελευταίων δύο εβδομάδων: _Το δημοψήφισμα, η κυβέρνηση Παπαδήμου και η Αριστερά_

Είτε συμφωνεί είτε διαφωνεί κανείς με την πολιτική του πρόταση, νομίζω ότι αξίζει να διαβαστεί μόνο και μόνο για το διαγνωστικό του μέρος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2011)

Μικρή παρατήρηση πραγματολογικής φύσης: 
. Πιο καθαρά το ΚΚΕ και με αντιφάσεις ο ΣΥΝ, δεν σήκωσαν το γάντι του δημοψηφίσματος, έκαναν σαφές ότι «προτιμούν» τις εκλογές και έμειναν στη γωνία των εξελίξεων περιμένοντας να δουν ποια κάλπη θα στηθεί…​
Ο ΣΥΝ το είχε πετάξει πλειστάκις το γάντι, πάντως:

Στις 21/04/10: Αλ. Τσίπρας: Δημοψήφισμα για το ΔΝΤ
Περί την 16η Δεκεμβρίου 10: Αλ. Τσίπρας: Δημοψήφισμα για τις αλλαγές στην Ευρώπη
Περί την 3η Μαρτίου 11: Αλ. Τσίπρας: "Δημοψήφισμα για το μνημόνιο" (συνάντηση με ΓΑΠ στην οποία ο αρχηγός του ΣΥΝ ζητάει ο ίδιος τη διεξαγωγή δημοψηφίσματος).
4 Απριλίου 2011: Αμετακίνητος για δημοψήφισμα και έξοδο από το μνημόνιο ο Τσίπρας
*31η Μαίου 2011*: Δημοψήφισμα ζητεί ο Αλ. Τσίπρας (για το μεσοπρόθεσμο, και πάλι από τον ΓΑΠ)

Το δε ΚΚΕ έχει ζητήσει επανειλημμένα δημοψήφισμα για τη συνθήκη του Μάαστριχτ, από ό,τι έχω διαβάσει σε Ριζοσπάστη αλλά και αλλού. Άλλο θέμα, βέβαια, αλλά το δια ταύτα είναι ίδιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2011)

Όταν ήμουν πολυτεχνίτης φοιτητής, για τα επαγγελματικά μας κάποιοι (όχι οι περισσότεροι) σκέφτονταν το δημόσιο, οι περισσότεροι ήθελαν να ανοίξουν ένα δικό τους τεχνικό γραφείο, οι λιγότεροι έψαχναν πώς θα δουλέψουν σε μια πρότυπη ελληνική ιδιωτική επιχείρηση και οι ελάχιστοι ονειρεύονταν πώς θα πετύχαιναν τις εφευρέσεις και τις παγκόσμιες πατέντες του Πετζετάκι.

Οι πατέντες έληξαν, ο κραταιός κολοσσός ακολούθησε λίγο-πολύ τη μοίρα της όποιας ελληνικής βιομηχανίας και σήμερα ήρθε για τον πρόεδρο της εταιρείας η ώρα της σύλληψης για μεγάλα χρέη προς το δημόσιο: http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4673145


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2011)

Το θέμα είναι να πληρώσουν, όχι να πάνε φυλακή.

Άλλωστε παλιότερα δεν είχαν καταργήσει την προσωποκράτηση λόγω χρεών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2011)

Το σύστημα είναι πλέον ως εξής:

Σου κόβουν κουστούμι.
Μπορείς να κάνεις ένσταση, αλλά αφού πληρώσεις πια το 50%.
Συχνά δεν διαθέτεις το 50%, επειδή έχεις να παίρνεις επιστροφή ΦΠΑ από εξαγωγές.
Σου προτείνουν μια ρύθμιση έναντι.
Συμφωνείς.
Πληρώνεις την πρωτοδεύτερη δόση.
Εξακολουθείς να μην παίρνεις επιστροφή ΦΠΑ.
Χάνεις κάποια δόση.
Χάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις.
Σου κόβουν πρόστιμα και σε ξαναμαζεύουν.
κλπ κλπ


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι όμως πόσοι από τους ιδιοκτήτες μεγάλων χρεοκοπημένων επιχειρήσεων είναι χρεοκοπημένοι και οι ίδιοι, και δεν έχουν τα σαλέ τους στην Ελβετία και τα εκατομμύριά τους στις ελβετικές τράπεζες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2011)

Ε, ναι, γι' αυτό και η πίεση -- που υποτίθεται ότι θα αυξηθεί με τη δημοσίευση των οφειλετών.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2011)

Μα ο λόγος που έχεις ΑΕ, ΕΠΕ κλπ είναι για να μην χάσεις την προσωπική σου περιουσία όταν η επιχείρηση θα φαλιρίσει. Κι όπως ο νόμος αυτός προστατεύει τον μικρομεσαίο, έτσι προστατεύει και τον μεγαλοεπιχειρηματία. 

_Ναι, το ξέρω ότι ορισμένοι επιχειρηματίες δεν αντιλαμβάνονται το διαχωρισμό αυτό και στα έσοδα και θεωρούν πως ό,τι περνάει από το ταμείο είναι όλο δικό τους, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση _


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2011)

SBE said:


> _Ναι, το ξέρω ότι ορισμένοι επιχειρηματίες δεν αντιλαμβάνονται το διαχωρισμό αυτό και στα έσοδα και θεωρούν πως ό,τι περνάει από το ταμείο είναι όλο δικό τους, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση _


Ξέρουμε καλά ότι πολλοί επιχειρηματίες παίρνουν δάνεια δήθεν για την επιχείρησή τους και τα βγάζουν στην Ελβετία, και εκ των υστέρων αποδεικνύεται ότι δεν είχαν ποτέ σκοπό να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα δάνεια για να χρηματοδοτήσουν την επιχείρηση, επειδή αφήνουν την επιχείρηση να χρεοκοπήσει και οι υπάλληλοι μένουν στον δρόμο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2011)

Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα του δανειοδότη που δεν ελέγχει που πάνε τα λεφτά. Δε σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να απαγορευτούν τα επαγγελματικά δάνεια ή να κατασχεθεί προληπτικά η προσωπική περιουσία του κάθε επιχειρηματία. 

Όλα αυτά τα κόλπα βέβαια είναι σύμπτωμα του μικρομεσαίου χώρου και των οικογενειακών επιχειρήσεων (κάθε μεγέθους), καθώς και της νοοτροπίας των επιχειρηματιών που δεν ξεχωρίζουν την προσωπική από την επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2011)

Είχα πει πιο πάνω ότι δε χρειάζεται να ψάχνουμε για μυστικές οργανώσεις και συνωμοσιολογίες, θα βρεθούν άλλα ζητήματα για σχολιασμό. Να λοιπόν που βρέθηκαν. 


> Qu'ont en commun Mario Draghi, Mario Monti et Lucas Papadémos ? Le nouveau président de la Banque centrale européenne, le président désigné du conseil italien et le nouveau premier ministre grec appartiennent à des degrés divers au "gouvernement Sachs" européen. La banque d'affaires américaine a en effet tissé en Europe un réseau d'influence unique sédimenté depuis des lustres grâce à un maillage serré, souterrain comme public.



Η μόνη (παράλογη) ερμηνεία είναι ότι η τράπεζα αυτή τους προσλαμβάνει ΟΛΟΥΣ. Δεν αφήνει κανέναν.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> [..]
> Όλα αυτά τα κόλπα βέβαια είναι σύμπτωμα του μικρομεσαίου χώρου και των οικογενειακών επιχειρήσεων (κάθε μεγέθους) [...]



Big corporations just do it bigger, slicker, globally, and go largely unpunished in this age of corporatocracy.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2011)

Άμα έχεις ΔΣ πρέπει να ταΐσεις πολλά στόματα κι έχεις κι αυτούς τους ανεκδιήγητους τους μετόχους που όλο ερωτήσεις κάνουν...


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> Άμα έχεις ΔΣ πρέπει να ταΐσεις πολλά στόματα κι έχεις κι αυτούς τους ανεκδιήγητους τους μετόχους που όλο ερωτήσεις κάνουν...



Γι' αυτό φτωχαίνουμε και πάμε, γιατί έχουν πολλά στόματα να ταΐσουν τα χρυσούλια μου, και αδηφάγα. :curse:

Ναι, οι μέτοχοι όλο ρωτάνε: Πόσα θα πάρουμε και πότε; Πόσο ανέβηκε η μετοχή μας σήμερα;
Σαν τους ανθυπολίτες κι αυτοί.



SBE said:


> [...] Οι συμφωνίες κλπ κανονίζονται από ομάδες διπλωματών και ανώτερων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων που κάνουν όλες τις διαπραγματεύσεις και τις συνεννοήσεις και όταν φτάσουν σε συμφωνία ή σε αδιέξοδο, τότε τους ενημερώνει τους πολιτικούς κάποιος σύμβουλος και πηγαίνουν για τη (διακοσμητική) συνέχεια. Σε ορισμένες χώρες το σύστημα αυτό είναι τόσο καλοφτιαγμένο που ακόμα και χωρίς κυβέρνηση η χώρα δε βουλιάζει. Αλλά συνήθως η εικόνα που θέλουν να δίνουν οι πολιτικοί είναι ότι οι ίδιοι προσωπικά επέβλεψαν το κάθε τί και έκαναν σκληρές διαπραγματεύσεις κλπ κλπ, πράγμα αδύνατο.
> [...]



Χρειάζεται να αντικαταστήσω με τα κατάλληλα για την εταιρική ιεραρχία; 

Yes, Minister. And Yes, Prime Minister. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2011)

daeman said:


> Χρειάζεται να αντικαταστήσω με τα κατάλληλα για την εταιρική ιεραρχία;



Όχι βέβαια, ίδιο πράμα δεν είναι;
Μόνο που περιέργως πολλοί νομίζουν ότι δεν είναι.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2011)

Στην πράξη είναι, αλλά θεωρητικά δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι. Άλλο κερδοσκοπική επιχείρηση κι άλλο δημοκρατική διακυβέρνηση.

Γενικά βέβαια: Θεωρητικά, θεωρία και πράξη είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Στην πράξη, όμως, διαφέρουν. :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα του δανειοδότη που δεν ελέγχει που πάνε τα λεφτά. Δε σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να απαγορευτούν τα επαγγελματικά δάνεια ή να κατασχεθεί προληπτικά η προσωπική περιουσία του κάθε επιχειρηματία.
> 
> Όλα αυτά τα κόλπα βέβαια είναι σύμπτωμα του μικρομεσαίου χώρου και των οικογενειακών επιχειρήσεων (κάθε μεγέθους), καθώς και της νοοτροπίας των επιχειρηματιών που δεν ξεχωρίζουν την προσωπική από την επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα.


Όχι, δεν είναι σύμπτωμα του μικρομεσαίου χώρου και των οικογενειακών επιχειρήσεων, και σίγουρα δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό σύμπτωμα, και γι' αυτό υπάρχει ολόκληρη συζήτηση στη διεθνή νομολογία. Δες κι εδώ: piercing the corporate veil.


Piercing the corporate veil or lifting the corporate veil is a *legal decision to treat the rights or duties of a corporation as the rights or liabilities of its shareholders or directors*. Usually a corporation is treated as a separate legal person, which is solely responsible for the debts it incurs and the sole beneficiary of the credit it is owed. Common law countries usually uphold this principle of separate personhood, but in exceptional situations may "pierce" or "lift" the corporate veil.​


Είναι συχνό φαινόμενο να χρησιμοποιούνται εταιρείες ως οχήματα φοροδιαφυγής, ξεπλύματος, και παράνομου πλουτισμού, και γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο υπάρχουν διακρατικές συμβάσεις για την αποφυγή της διπλής φορολογίας και την πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής, για την καταπολέμηση της απάτης και της νομιμοποίησης εσόδων από παράνομες δραστηριότητες. Προσωπικά, έχω μεταφράσει αρκετά δικόγραφα που αφορούν υποθέσεις κατάργησης της νομικής προσωπικότητας μιας εταιρείας με σκοπό να τιμωρηθούν οι υπαίτιοι που κρύβονται από πίσω (και τρώνε τα λεφτά, βλέπε υποθέσεις όπως του Λαυρεντιάδη που έχει πάρει το δρόμο της δικαιοσύνης).


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις παρανομίας, ξεπλύματος κλπ υπάρχουν χιλιάδες περιπτώσεις που ο επιχειρηματίας απλώς ανοίγει την ταμειακή μηχανή και παίρνει όσα λεφτά βρίσκει εκεί για προσωπική χρήση. Ή κανονίζει κάποιες πληρωμές για υπηρεσίες/ προϊόντα να στέλνονται σε προσωπικό λογαριασμό κι όχι στο λογαριασμό της εταιρείας. Αντί να παίρνει μισθό, που ούτως ή άλλος μόνος του τον καθορίζει. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η επιχείρηση θα φαλιρίσει. 

Αυτή η ευκολία είναι αποτέλεσμα της νοοτροπίας το μαγαζί είναι δικό μου και το κάνω ό,τι θέλω. Πολύ πιο εύκολο σε μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις που δεν υπάρχουν ξένοι να σε ελέγξουν και σε οικογενειακές επιχειρήσεις που ξέρεις ότι οι συγγενείς θα κάνουν κι αυτοί το ίδιο (και υπάρχουν οικογενειακές που είναι πολυεθνικές και μεγάλες).


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ναι, αλλά εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις παρανομίας, ξεπλύματος κλπ υπάρχουν χιλιάδες περιπτώσεις που ο επιχειρηματίας απλώς ανοίγει την ταμειακή μηχανή και παίρνει όσα λεφτά βρίσκει εκεί για προσωπική χρήση. Ή κανονίζει κάποιες πληρωμές για υπηρεσίες/ προϊόντα να στέλνονται σε προσωπικό λογαριασμό κι όχι στο λογαριασμό της εταιρείας. Αντί να παίρνει μισθό, που ούτως ή άλλος μόνος του τον καθόριζει. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η επιχείρηση θα φαλιρίσει.


Έχω προσωπική γνώση από υγιή οικογενειακή επιχείρηση, ανώνυμη εταιρεία, που φαλίρισε όταν πέθανε ο ιδιοκτήτης και την κληρονόμησαν η γυναίκα του και η κόρη του. Άνοιγαν το ταμείο και έπαιρναν όλα τα λεφτά νομίζοντας ότι είναι δικά τους. Η επιχείρηση σε δυο χρόνια έκλεισε, οι υπάλληλοι βρέθηκαν στον δρόμο και δεν πήραν ποτέ τους μισθούς των τελευταίων έξι μηνών.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2011)

daeman said:


> Άλλο κερδοσκοπική επιχείρηση κι άλλο δημοκρατική διακυβέρνηση.



Διαφορετικοί στόχοι, ίδιες μέθοδοι (πάνω- κάτω). 
Αλλιώς δεν θα δίδασκαν δημόσια διοίκηση μαζί με την διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ναι, αλλά εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις παρανομίας, ξεπλύματος κλπ υπάρχουν χιλιάδες περιπτώσεις που ο επιχειρηματίας απλώς ανοίγει την ταμειακή μηχανή και παίρνει όσα λεφτά βρίσκει εκεί για προσωπική χρήση. Ή κανονίζει κάποιες πληρωμές για υπηρεσίες/ προϊόντα να στέλνονται σε προσωπικό λογαριασμό κι όχι στο λογαριασμό της εταιρείας. Αντί να παίρνει μισθό, που ούτως ή άλλος μόνος του τον καθορίζει. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η επιχείρηση θα φαλιρίσει.
> 
> Αυτή η ευκολία είναι αποτέλεσμα της νοοτροπίας το μαγαζί είναι δικό μου και το κάνω ό,τι θέλω. Πολύ πιο εύκολο σε μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις που δεν υπάρχουν ξένοι να σε ελέγξουν και σε οικογενειακές επιχειρήσεις που ξέρεις ότι οι συγγενείς θα κάνουν κι αυτοί το ίδιο (και υπάρχουν οικογενειακές που είναι πολυεθνικές και μεγάλες).


Αυτό που δεν λαμβάνεις υπόψη ωστόσο είναι ότι τις περισσότερες φορές σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, οι εταιρείες είναι ατομικές, άντε να είναι ΟΕ ή ΕΕ, που σημαίνει ότι οι εταίροι ευθύνονται με την προσωπική τους περιουσία. Γι' αυτό γίνονται κατασχέσεις. Δεν ξέρω καμία οικογενειακή επιχείρηση που να είναι πολυεθνική. Το γεγονός π.χ. ότι την Boehringer Ingelheim την ίδρυσε ο Άλμπερτ Μπέρινγκερ δεν σημαίνει ότι η εταιρεία είναι σήμερα μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε.

Επαναλαμβάνω: δεν είναι ευκολότερο να κάνεις παρασπονδίες σε μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις, τουναντίον. Ένας έλεγχος από την εφορία να σου έρθει, πάει. Στις μεγάλες αντίθετα υπάρχουν ένα σωρό τρόποι να πάρεις δάνεια και να καταλήξουν στις τσέπες σου, και μάλιστα χωρίς να είναι εύκολο να σε πιάσουν. Και αυτό επειδή πίσω από ένα νομικό πρόσωπο συχνά κρύβεται κι άλλο, και μετά κι άλλο, και μετά κι άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2011)

Ξέρω κι εγώ μια τέτοια επιχείρηση Αλεξάνδρα. 
Ακόμα πιο εξωφρενικό, οι κληρονόμοι έδιναν το προσωπικό τους ημέιλ (γιαχού κλπ) αντί για αυτό του γραφείου όταν τους το ζήταγαν, και οι πελάτες έστελναν επείγοντα έγγραφα, ζητούσαν πληροφορίες κλπ και οι αρμόδιοι υπάλληλοι δεν είχαν πρόσβαση. Ναι, έχασαν δουλειές έτσι και πλήρωσαν ένα πρόστιμο γιατί ήταν εκπρόθεσμοι σε κάτι. Αλλά και πάλι ακόμα και τότε δεν καταλάβαιναν τη διαφορά προσωπικής και επαγγελματικής ζωής.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2011)

Οικογενειακές πολυεθνικές επιχειρήσεις: όλοι οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό του κλάδου ότι δεν υπαρχουν μέτοχοι, δεν είναι στο χρηματιστηριο κλπ κλπ. Εννοείται ότι άλλες επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες των εφοπλιστών είναι αλλη υπόθεση. 

Άλλες που μου έρχονται αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, ο όμιλος Τάτα, η Γκορ (το ξέρεις το Gore-Tex), η Τζόνσον (όχι η Τζόνσον & Τζόνσον, η άλλη χημική), η Μπος (μηχανολογικά, όχι αρώματα και ρούχα). 

Αντιγράφω απο τη Βίκι:
Koch Industries, Bechtel, Cargill, Chrysler, PricewaterhouseCoopers, Pilot Travel Centers, Ernst & Young, Publix, Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu, Hearst Corporation, S. C. Johnson, and Mars are among the largest privately held companies in the United States. IKEA, Trafigura, Jaguar Cars, J C Bamford Excavators (JCB), Land Rover, LEGO, Bosch, Rolex and Victorinox are some examples of Europe's largest privately held companies.

Εννοείται ότι ο λόγος που αυτές οι επιχειρήσεις είναι τόσο μεγάλες είναι το ότι ακολουθούν τους κανόνες και δεν κάνει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει.


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2011)

Η εν Γαλλία ελληνική διασπορά αναμεταδίδει: Draghi-Monti-Παπαδήμος, All GS's men (από την Le Monde)


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2011)

Το αλφαβητάρι της χλιδής και της ρεμούλας (Ιταλία) (από Ελευθεροτυπία)


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Η μείωση μισθών φυσικά σημαίνει και μείωση του φορολογικού εισοδήματος, αυτό είναι στοιχειώδες. Εντούτοις, οι δικαιολογίες δικαιολογίες. Από εδώ.


> Σε πλήρη κατάρρευση βρίσκονται τα έσοδα του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού καθώς σύμφωνα με στοιχεία του Γενικού Λογιστηρίου του Κράτους το δεκάμηνο Ιανουαρίου - Οκτωβρίου 2011 τα έσοδα εμφανίζονται μειωμένα σε σύγκριση με το αντίστοιχο περυσινό διάστημα κατά 4,1%. Μάλιστα η αποκαρδιωτική εικόνα των εσόδων ενισχύεται από το γεγονός ότι εμφανίζουν μαύρη τρύπα έναντι του αναθεωρημένου στόχου κατά 1,1 δισ. ευρώ παρά τα σκληρά φοροεισπρακτικά μέτρα που έχουν επιβληθεί το τελευταίο έτος. Η κατάρρευση των εσόδων έχει οδηγήσει στα ύψη και το έλλειμμα το οποίο διαμορφώνεται στο δεκάμηνο στα 20,1 δισ. ευρώ έναντι 18 δισ. ευρώ που ήταν το αντίστοιχο περυσινό διάστημα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Η μείωση μισθών φυσικά σημαίνει και μείωση του φορολογικού εισοδήματος, αυτό είναι στοιχειώδες.


Όχι και τόσο αυταπόδεικτο, εάν συνυπολογίσουμε τη μείωση του αφορολόγητου (δις εφέτος, αν θυμάμαι καλά), την αύξηση των φορολογικών συντελεστών και την επιβολή εκτάκτων εισφορών.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Από περίπτωση οικογένειας που ξέρω: ο μισθός του ενός μειώθηκε χοντρικά κατά 50%, άλλος εισπράττει επίδομα ανεργίας, οι έκτακτες εισφορές κλπ ήταν περίπου όσο τα 3/4 του ενός μειωμένου μισθόυ. 

Το φαινόμενο πιο πανω δείχνει και κάτι άλλο κατά τη γνώμη μου, που το ξεραμε απο παλιά: ότι η φοροδιαφυγή δε γίνεται από τους μισθωτούς και τους μικροεισοδηματίες. Και αυτές οι κατηγορίες είναι που είχαν τις περισσότερες περικοπές. Και ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος των κρατικών εσόδων προέρχεται απο την μικρομεσαία επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα (όσο κι αν υποτίθεται ότι φοροδιαφέυγει).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2011)

Οι μισθωτοί φοροδιαφεύγουν πιο δύσκολα, νομίζω. Από την άλλη, αν 100.000 ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες (ταξιτζήδες, περιπτεράδες κ.ο.κ.) φοροδιαφύγουν 200€ το μήνα, το ποσό που χάνει το κράτος είναι 20 000 000 μηνιαίως. Κάτι τέτοια υπολογίζουν, φαντάζομαι, εκεί στα υπουργεία, και δημιουργούν τεκμήρια και εφάπαξ εισφορές, με αποτέλεσμα να την πληρώνει περισσότερο αυτός που είναι νόμιμος.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2011)

Είναι ασύλληπτο το ποσόν της φοροδιαφυγής από τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, επειδή για πολλούς από αυτούς (π.χ. γιατρούς) δεν ισούται με 200 ευρώ τον μήνα, αλλά με 200 ευρώ το ημίωρο εργάσιμης ημέρας.

Πάντως, πέρα από το γεγονός ότι σχεδιάστηκε βιαστικά και πιθανόν με λάθος συντελεστές, η εισφορά ακινήτων είναι η μόνη δίκαιη φορολόγηση εδώ και καιρό, επειδή είναι και η μόνη που αναγκάζει όλους τους φοροφυγάδες να πληρώσουν έστω και 1000 ευρώ. Όταν ακούω ελεύθερο επαγγελματία να διαμαρτύρεται εναντίον της εισφοράς ακινήτων, η ερώτηση που έχω στην άκρη της γλώσσας μου είναι "Πόσα γλίτωσες από την εφορία τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια; Σίγουρα πολύ περισσότερα από τα 1000 ευρώ που σου ζητάνε να πληρώσεις τώρα, άρα πάλι κερδισμένος είσαι."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2011)

Φρέσκο (αλλά δεν εννοεί ετησίως, ο τιτλατζής κέντησε πάλι):

Ράιχενμπαχ: «Η Ελλάδα χάνει 60 δισ. ευρώ από ανείσπρακτους φόρους»


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Πάντως βρε παιδιά, ο καθένας με τον πόνο του είναι η συζήτηση. Ο καθένας μας έχει μια κατηγορία πολιτών που τους θεωρεί φοροφυγάδες/ παραβάτες/ κακούς και αδυνατεί να δει παρόμοια φαινόμενα σε άλλες κατηγορίες. Έχει σίγορα να κάνει με το ποιούς συναντάμε στην καθημερινή μας ζωή ή ξέρουμε καλύτερα, ίσως. Κανένας δεν αναφέρεται στους βιομήχανους π.χ. (εγώ λέω που και που για εφοπλιστές) τα παραδείγματά μας είναι από μικρομεσαίους επιχειρηματίες, ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες (γιατροί, δικηγόροι κλπ), μισθωτούς. Λες και οι πιο πάνω δεν υπάρχουν και δεν φοροδιαφεύγουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2011)

Ίσως επειδή όταν συναλλασσόμαστε με μεγάλες εταιρείες, συνήθως δεν μας δίνουν αφορμή για να υποψιαστούμε φοροδιαφυγή, ενώ η κάθε μας συναλλαγή με ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες είναι στο στυλ, "Θα μου δώσει απόδειξη τώρα ή δεν θα μου δώσει;"


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Άλεξ, η φορολόγηση της ακίνητης περιουσίας (μεταβίβαση, πώληση, κληρονομιά ή αυτό το φρούτο) θεωρείται απο τους οικονομολογους η μόνη δίκαιη φορολογία, από την άποψη ότι δεν έχει παραθυράκια και ο καθένας πληρώνει αυτό που πραγματικά του αναλογεί- οι μεγαλογαιοκτήμονες περισσότερα απο τον άκληρο κλπ. Δεν μπορείς να ξεφύγεις βγάζοντας στην Ελβετία τα ακίνητά σου κι αν πραγματικά θέλεις να πληρώνεις λιγότερα θα πρέπει να μειώσεις την ακίνητη περιουσία σου με αγοραπωλησίες (που και παλι τις πληρώνεις), πράγμα που οι πιο πολλοί δεν θέλουν να κάνουν. 
Στα άλλα συστήματα αυτός που εχει καλό λογιστή μπορεί να βρει παραθυράκια και να πληρώνει λιγότερο φόρο ο επιχειρηματίας απο τους υπαλλήλους του.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Πάντως βρε παιδιά, ο καθένας με τον πόνο του είναι η συζήτηση. Ο καθένας μας έχει μια κατηγορία πολιτών που τους θεωρεί φοροφυγάδες/ παραβάτες/ κακούς και αδυνατεί να δει παρόμοια φαινόμενα σε άλλες κατηγορίες. Έχει σίγορα να κάνει με το ποιούς συναντάμε στην καθημερινή μας ζωή ή ξέρουμε καλύτερα, ίσως. Κανένας δεν αναφέρεται στους βιομήχανους π.χ. (εγώ λέω που και που για εφοπλιστές) τα παραδείγματά μας είναι από μικρομεσαίους επιχειρηματίες, ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες (γιατροί, δικηγόροι κλπ), μισθωτούς. Λες και οι πιο πάνω δεν υπάρχουν και δεν φοροδιαφεύγουν.


Μα είναι γνωστό ότι υπάρχουν και φοροδιαφεύγουν. Ωστόσο, αυτοί έχουν συχνά περιθώριο να φοροαποφύγουν (για να νεολογίσω), δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιήσουν κάθε παραθυράκι που τους δίνει ο νόμος ώστε να μην πληρώσουν φόρους (ναι, το φορολογικό σύστημα θέλει φτιάξιμο). Η Ελλάδα, π.χ. είναι γνωστή για το ευνοϊκό καθεστώς που έχει στη φορολόγηση της ναυτιλίας.

Από την άλλη, πολλές κατηγορίες ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών, όπως οι ταξιτζήδες, κλαίγονται που δεν βγαίνουν, ενώ δεν κόβουν αποδείξεις σχεδόν ποτέ και άρχισαν να φορολογούνται λίγο πιο δίκαια τα τελευταία χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2011)

Εγώ δεν έχω πει τίποτα γι' αυτό, οπότε να πω τη γενικότερη άποψή μου. Φταίει το κράτος: δημιούργησε την εντύπωση ότι όσα λεφτά τού δίνουμε πάνε χαράμι, να ταΐζουν χαραμοφάηδες, δεν κυνήγησε ποτέ σοβαρά τους φοροφυγάδες, άφησε τους εφοριακούς να τακτοποιούν τις υποθέσεις με τους γνωστούς τρόπους, έκανε νόμους για να διώχνουν τους επενδυτές και να μπουρδουκλώνουν όλους τους άλλους, και δεν έχει σήμερα μέσα στην κρίση ούτε μια καλή ιδέα για μια πολιτική καρότου και μαστίγιου που θα βάλει το όλο καθεστώς σε μια νέα αποτελεσματική βάση. Το βέβαιο είναι ότι χρειάζεται μια εντελώς νέα βάση, με μπαλώματα δεν γίνεται δουλειά. Και τα μέτρα που εφαρμόζονται με τον τρόπο που εφαρμόζονται είναι για κλάματα και μόνο, η προχειρότητα που προκύπτει από τον πανικό και που θα μας χώσει σε μεγαλύτερη προχειρότητα και μεγαλύτερο πανικό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ίσως επειδή όταν συναλλασσόμαστε με μεγάλες εταιρείες, συνήθως δεν μας δίνουν αφορμή για να υποψιαστούμε φοροδιαφυγή, ενώ η κάθε μας συναλλαγή με ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες είναι στο στυλ, "Θα μου δώσει απόδειξη τώρα ή δεν θα μου δώσει;"



Γι'αυτό χρειάζεται να αναγνωρίζουμε την έλλειψη ουδετερότητας μας. 
Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, δεν ξέρουμε. Από παραδείγματα που έχουμε δει κατά καιρούς όμως όλο και κάτι ξέρουμε. 
Κι εγώ πίστευα ότι οι μεγάλες πολυεθνικές δεν έχουν λόγο να κλέψουν, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για μικροποσά. Αγοράζουν τη νομοθεσία που τις ευνοεί και λήγει το ζήτημα. Ώσπου μιλώντας με γνωστούς που δούλευαν σε πολυεθνικές ανακάλυψα ότι η νόμιμη λειτουργία δεν είναι δεδομένη και ότι ναι, κλέβουν και μικροποσά. Μια γνωστή μου π.χ πριν μερικά χρόνια βρήκε το μπελά της με την εφορία γιατί δήλωσε εισοδήματα από έμμισθη εργασία 50Κ και ο εργοδότης της δήλωσε ότι της έδωσε μισθό 17Κ (και είχε πληρώσει αντίστοιχες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές). Τη γλίτωσε προσκομίζοντας τις αποδείξεις μισθοδοσίας της. Ο εφοριακός της είπε ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία είναι γνωστή περίπτωση, το κάνει κάθε χρόνο με το προσωπικό της, της επιβάλλουν πρόστιμο γύρω στις 50Κ, το πληρώνει και φτου κι απ' την αρχή. Προφανώς συμφέρει καλύτερα το πρόστιμο από τη νόμιμη λειτουργία. Γιατί όμως αφού υπάρχει απόδειξη κατ' εξακολούθησιν παρανομίας δεν γίνεται κάτι πιο δραστικό; Γιατί δεν μπορεί η εφορία να κλείσει δυο- τρεις διευθυντές φυλακή; Να επιβάλει εξωτερικό οικονομικό έλεγχο; Να αφαιρέσει μερικές άδειες;


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Νίκελ, συμφωνώ και το λες σωστά. Δυστυχώς τώρα που το κράτος κάνει περικοπές είναι άσχημη περίοδος για να πείσει τον φορολογούμενο ότι τα λεφτά του πιάνουν τόπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2011)

Σχετικό με το θέμα «άλλα δηλώνουμε εδώ και άλλα δηλώνουμε εκεί»: Ο διοικητής του ΙΚΑ έλεγε σήμερα στην τηλεόραση ότι από διασταύρωση που έκαναν ανάμεσα σε δύο βάσεις δεδομένων που δεν επικοινωνούσαν ως τώρα: τη βάση δεδομένων με τη φορολογία εισοδήματος και τη βάση δεδομένων με την καταβολή ασφαλιστικών εισφορών βάσει του εισοδήματος, βρέθηκαν κάπου 300 χιλιάδες εγγραφές όπου το ασφαλιζόμενο εισόδημα είναι χαμηλότερο από αυτό που δηλώθηκε (από εταιρεία και μισθωτό) και φορολογήθηκε.

Αν αρχίσουν και επικοινωνούν αυτές οι (ίσως και σκόπιμα) ασυντόνιστες βάσεις δεδομένων, θα κλάψουν μανούλες (και φυσικά, και η μάνα του Χωσέ).


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Μα καιρός δεν είναι; Στην περίπτωση που ανέφερα, η εφορία εισπράτει το πενηντάρικο, κατοστάρικο τι είναι, αλλά δεν υποχρεώνει τον εργοδότη να υποβάλει βεβαίωση από το ΙΚΑ ότι πλήρωσε τα χρωστούμενα για να πάψει η δίωξή του. Κι αυτό δε χρειάζεται επικοινωνία βασεων δεδομενων, απλό είναι και μπορούσε να εφαρμόζεται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις προστίμων ήδη. Σε πιάσαμε για μια παρανομία, σου κάνουμε φύλλο φτερό το μαγαζί για όλες τις πιθανές παρανομίες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2011)

Καθημερινή: Σε κρίση η αγορά του βιβλίου

Για την περίπτωση που δεν το είχατε αντιληφθεί.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καθημερινή: Σε κρίση η αγορά του βιβλίου
> 
> Για την περίπτωση που δεν το είχατε αντιληφθεί.



Η αλήθεια είναι πως οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι κλείνουν ο ένας μετά τον άλλο.
Κυρίως λόγω χρεών. Όπως τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα. Αν και όταν το άκουσα μου φάνηκε απίστευτο.
Παρ' όλα αυτά, αξιοσημείωτη είναι η αύξηση και γενικότερα οι υψηλές τιμές στα ξενόγλωσσα βιβλία.
Από συζητήσεις που έχω κάνει στο φροντιστήριο, όπου μαθαίνω ξένες γλώσσες, μου λένε πως οι μαθητές δεν έχουν λεφτά για να πληρώσουν τα βιβλία τους και καταφεύγουν στην φωτοτύπησή τους. 
Π.χ. στο δικό μου τμήμα στα ισπανικά αγοράσαμε 2 βιβλία (από τα πιο κοινά βιβλία για την εκμάθηση των ισπανικών)και πληρώσαμε κοντά στα 60+€ + 40+€ τα λεξικά φτάσαμε να δώσουμε γύρω στα 100€. Τα βιβλία των ασκήσεων μας τα έδωσε η καθηγήτρια και τα βγάλαμε φωτοτυπίες γιατί εάν τα αγοράζαμε θα πληρώναμε άλλα 30-40€. Και μάλιστα η καθηγήτρια μας είπε πως αν δεν είχε το βιβλίο του καθηγητή στο κύριο βιβλίο του μαθήματος, θα μας το έδινε και αυτό να το φωτοτυπήσουμε όπως έχει κάνει και σε άλλα τμήματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2011)

Από την Καθημερινή: 







*Δεκάδες εκατομμύρια ευρώ έχασε το Δημόσιο τα προηγούμενα χρόνια για τις πελατειακές σχέσεις των φοιτητικών παρατάξεων.*

Η φάμπρικα των πελατειακών σχέσεων που έχουν αναπτύξει με τις φοιτητικές παρατάξεις οι διοικήσεις των ΑΕΙ κόστισε πάνω από 17 εκατ. ευρώ στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Αυτό είναι το ποσό με το οποίο επιβαρύνθηκε ο κρατικός προϋπολογισμός από την απλόχερη διανομή πάσο από τα ΑΕΙ σε μη δικαιούχους, καθώς πέρυσι ο ένας στους δύο κατόχους πάσο για τις εκπτώσεις στα μέσα μεταφοράς δεν το δικαιούνταν. Εως και πέρυσι η διαδικασία χορήγησης πάσο διεκπεραιωνόταν αποκλειστικά υπό την εποπτεία των ΑΕΙ. Φέτος, όμως, το υπουργείο Παιδείας άλλαξε το σύστημα και η έγκριση των σχετικών αιτήσεων και η έκδοση των πάσο έγινε ηλεκτρονικά. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να αποκαλυφθεί το σκάνδαλο διασπάθισης δεκάδων εκατ. ευρώ τα προηγούμενα χρόνια και σήμερα να εκτίθενται τα ίδια τα ιδρύματα, που επί χρόνια έκαναν τα... στραβά μάτια στις φοιτητικές παρατάξεις, οι οποίες αφού κανείς δεν τις έλεγχε και για λόγους αλίευσης μελών και ψήφων μοίραζαν αφειδώς πάσα! «Στόχος μας είναι ο εκσυγχρονισμός των δομών και η εύκολη πρόσβαση των φοιτητών στις παροχές της πολιτείας σε συνδυασμό με την εξοικονόμηση πόρων» δήλωσε χθες στην «Κ» η υπουργός Παιδείας κ. Αννα Διαμαντοπούλου.

Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάζει σήμερα η «Κ», πέρυσι δόθηκαν 505.966 πάσα απ’ όλα τα πανεπιστήμια, τα ΤΕΙ και τις εκκλησιαστικές ακαδημίες. Από φέτος η διαδικασία άλλαξε και το πάσο θα έχει χαρακτηριστικά ασφαλείας για να μην μπορεί να αντιγραφεί. Συγκεκριμένα, έχει τη μορφή ηλεκτρονικής κάρτας στην οποία αναγράφονται με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες τα στοιχεία του φοιτητή (π. χ. έτη φοίτησης ώστε να φαίνονται οι δικαιούχοι) και η φωτογραφία του μαζί με υδατογράφημα. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν φέτος οι αιτούντες να μειωθούν στους 282.254 και τελικά να εγκριθούν οι 263.546 αιτήσεις. Πού εξαφανίσθηκαν οι υπόλοιποι 242.420 φοιτητές από τους συνολικά 505.966, που πέρυσι είχαν πάσο; Μέσα σε ένα χρόνο μειώθηκαν στο ήμισυ οι προπτυχιακοί φοιτητές (που έχουν ξεπεράσει τα ν+2 έτη σπουδών), οι μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές και οι υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες, που δικαιούνται πάσο;
Τα ποσά που δόθηκαν χαριστικά σε «ξεχασμένους» φοιτητές είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα ο κρατικός προϋπολογισμός να επιβαρυνθεί συνολικά με 17.237.912 ευρώ. Και αυτό διότι:
– Τα ΑΕΙ δαπάνησαν επιπλέον 487.364 ευρώ για την αγορά των δελτίων.
– Η μεγάλη δαπάνη, ωστόσο, αφορά τη συνολική επιβάρυνση του υπ. Παιδείας αλλά και των Μέσων Μαζικής Μεταφοράς από τη χρήση των εκπτώσεων από μη δικαιούχους. Με βάση τους υπολογισμούς, η δαπάνη αυτή έφθασε το 2010-2011 τα 16.750.548 ευρώ. Η συνολική δαπάνη υπ. Παιδείας και ΜΜΜ για όσους δικαιούνται πάσο πέρυσι ήταν 36.231.975 ευρώ.
Το σκάνδαλο με το πάσο, βέβαια, δεν είναι μόνο περσινό, με αποτέλεσμα η επιβάρυνση του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού να προσμετριέται σε βάθος χρόνου. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του υπουργείου Παιδείας, την τελευταία δεκαετία μόνο ο Οργανισμός Αστικών Συγκοινωνιών Αθηνών (ΟΑΣΑ) για τις μεταφορές των φοιτητών ζήτησε από το υπουργείο και συμψήφισε με το υπουργείο Οικονομικών περί τα 260 εκατ. ευρώ! 

*Οι αριθμοί δείχνουν ότι στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο κόστισε περισσότερο το Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης. ** Πέρυσι από τα πάσα που έδωσε το ίδρυμα σε μη δικαιούχους το ελληνικό Δημόσιο χρεώθηκε 2.609.552 ευρώ. Δόθηκαν συνολικά 67.500 πάσα, ενώ φέτος οι δικαιούχοι ήταν 29.537. Από την άλλη, πέρυσι ο κρατικός προϋπολογισμός έδωσε 1.252.362 ευρώ για τα πλαστά πάσα που εγκρίθηκαν από το Παν. Αθηνών. Τρίτο στη σειρά ήταν το Δημοκρίτειο Παν. Θράκης, τα πλαστά πάσα του οποίου κόστισαν στο Δημόσιο 789.128 ευρώ. Είναι επίσης εντυπωσιακή η κατάσταση στο Πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης. *Απ’ όσους είχαν πάρει πάσο πέρυσι ούτε ο ένας στους δέκα δεν ήταν πραγματικός δικαιούχος.* Το 2010-2011 δόθηκαν 4.270 πάσα στο ίδρυμα, ενώ φέτος οι δικαιούχοι (βάσει των αιτήσεών τους) ήταν 335, δηλαδή δώδεκα φορές λιγότεροι από πέρυσι.

Τα στοιχεία είναι ξεκάθαρα. Βέβαια, η σύνοδος πρυτάνεων στην τελευταία της συνεδρίαση στο Λαύριο (τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου) ζήτησε από το υπ. Παιδείας να αναλάβει κάθε ΑΕΙ την έκδοση και διανομή των πάσων των φοιτητών, όπως γινόταν έως πέρυσι. Μάλλον, οι πρυτάνεις εξέδωσαν την ανακοίνωση χωρίς να γνωρίζουν πόσα χρήματα χάθηκαν με το παλιό σύστημα και πόσα θα μπορούσαν να εξοικονομηθούν με το νέο...
​Τι κρίμα να επιβεβαιώνεται καθημερινά η θεωρία ότι σ' αυτόν τον τόπο δεν υπάρχουν αθώοι. Ακόμα και οι πολύ νέοι, το μέλλον του τόπου, συμβάλλουν στη λεηλασία χρησιμοποιώντας ένα πάσο που δεν δικαιούνται, μόνο που δεν τους το δίνει κανένας τζάμπα, το πληρώνουν τα κορόιδα οι μισθωτοί, ενώ τους χλευάζουν (τους μισθωτούς) από μακριά οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες με τα ετήσια εισοδήματα κάτω από 12.000 ευρώ.

Παρατήρηση γλωσσικής φύσης: Στις λεζάντες του γραφικού το πάσο εμφανίζεται άκλιτο, πληθυντικός "τα πάσο", ενώ μέσα στο κείμενο κλίνεται κανονικά.


*Η υπογράμμιση δική μου, επειδή έχω ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση στον κύριο πρύτανη του ΑΠΘ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Από την Καθημερινή:
> 
> 
> [...]
> ...


Και όχι μόνο: τα χρήματα χάνονται και από θέατρα, κινηματογράφους, ΚΤΕΛ, πλοία, και γενικώς από όλες τις επιχειρήσεις που προσφέρουν εκπτώσεις στους φοιτητές. 
Όταν τελείωνα τη σχολή, περίπου το 2001, τα πάσα κόστιζαν περίπου 15€. Εννοώ ότι αν δεν ήσουν φοιτητής, και είχες γνωστό (ή γνωστό γνωστού) σε φοιτητική παράταξη, έσκαγες τα 15€ και έπαιρνες το πλαστό πάσο.

Αν υπολογίσουμε λοιπόν ότι έστω και οι μισοί μη δικαιούχοι πλήρωναν το πάσο τους, οι κομματικές παρατάξεις έβγαζαν ετησίως 1,5 εκ. ευρώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εννοώ ότι αν δεν ήσουν φοιτητής, και είχες γνωστό (ή γνωστό γνωστού) σε φοιτητική παράταξη, έσκαγες τα 15€ και έπαιρνες το πλαστό πάσο.


Τι μου θύμισες τώρα... Πριν από πολλά χρόνια, είχα βγει με μια φίλη (που δεν ήταν φοιτήτρια), και προθυμοποιήθηκα να βγάλω τα εισιτήρια και για τις δυο μας. Μου είπε, "Όχι, εγώ έχω πάσο, θα βγάλω φοιτητικό".


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2011)

Εγώ τελείωσα τις προηγούμενες σπουδές μου το 2000. Από τότε με διάφορους ημι-νόμιμους τρόπους* είχα φοιτητική ταυτότητα εκπτωτική, μέχρι το 2009. Μετά ξαναγύρισα στο πανεπιστήμιο, όπου με την εγγραφή πήρα την πανεπιστημιακή ταυτότητα που είναι και κλειδί κλπ με ημερομηνία λήξης 2013 και παράλληλα έκανα αίτηση για τη εκπτωτική κλπ. Στάνταρ ταυτότητα η τριετής,που την παίρνουν όλοι και δεν ξέρω γιατί στη μονοετή φοίτηση σου δίνουν τη στάνταρ ταυτότητα αντί να σου δώσουν μονοετή, πάντως πρόσφατα διαπίστωσα ότι εξακολουθεί να ανοίγει την πόρτα της βιβλιοθήκης στο πανεπιστήμιο και κανονικά θα έπρεπε να την είχαν σβήσει, αλλά φυσικά δεν είπα τίποτα γιατί χρειάζομαι που και που βιβλιοθήκη. Τώρα δεν είμαι φοιτήτρια πουθενά, αλλά τόσο εγώ όσο κι οι συμφοιτητές μου έχουμε την τριετή και τη χρησιμοποιούμε όπου γίνεται δεκτή. Πείτε μας απατεώνες και κλείστε μας φυλακή. 

Σημ. όλα αυτά στην Εσπερία των έντιμων πολιτών
Σημ 2 Η πανεπιστημιακή ταυτότητα δε γίνεται δεκτή στα μέσα μεταφοράς. Γίνεται δεκτή σε θέατρα, σινεμά, εστιατόρια κλπ Ορισμένα εμπορικά μαγαζιά προσφέρουν έκπτωση, αλλά όπως διαπίστωσα πολλές φορές, σε αυτά τα μαγαζιά δε χρειάζεται καν να δείξεις την κάρτα. Αρκεί να πεις "κάνετε φοιτητική έκπτωση;" και αμέσως κάνουν. Δεν τους απασχολεί το 10%. Αν τους ρωτήσεις κάνετε έκπτωση σε μηχανικούς/ δασκάλους/ γονείς/ παππούδες πάλι ναι θα σου πουν. 

* Η τοπική δημοτική σχολή, κάτι σαν τις ΝΕΛΕ ήταν μέλος της Εθνικής Ένωσης Φοιτητών, και αν γραφόσουν να παρακολουθήσεις μαθήματα έστω και για μια μέρα, επειδή είχες αριθμό εγγραφής είχες δικαίωμα να κάνεις αίτηση για την εθνική φοιτητική ταυτότητα που είναι εκπτωτική κλπκλπ.


----------



## Resident (Nov 18, 2011)

Εγώ έμαθα ότι οι καπιταλισταί μόνο στους άνω των 60-65 κάνουν έκπτωση. Οι φοιτητές ή τρέχουν για happy hour ή συχνάζουν στα bars που όταν παραγγέλνεις μπύρα σου ζητάνε να ρίξεις darts ή να πεις ένα νούμερο από το 1-20, για παράδειγμα, και πληρώνεις αυτό που σημάδεψες ή διάλεξες σε cents όχι $ .


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2011)

@SBE: Μα, στην Ελλάδα, το κράτος χάνει λεφτά _ακριβώς _από τις συγκοινωνίες με τη χρήση τού πάσου από μη δικαιούχους. Τα εμπορικά καταστήματα, όπως σωστά επισημαίνεις, έκπτωση (ιδίως ένα 10%) κάνουν χωρίς πολλά-πολλά (και τα θεάματα έχουν ούτως ή άλλως συχνά προσφορές για όλους) — αλλά δεν πηγαίνουν κατόπιν στο κράτος να ζητήσουν να αποζημιωθούν για την έκπτωση που έκαναν. Το μεγάλο κόλπο που έβαλε εδώ μέσα το κράτος ήταν οι συγκοινωνίες (κρατικές και μη), που έχουν ειδικό φοιτητικό / σπουδαστικό / μαθητικό ναύλο, κι επομένως μετριέται το πόσα θα πάνε κατόπιν να ζητήσουν από το κράτος (και το κράτος πρέπει μετά να τα δώσει). Οπότε μην τα μπερδεύεις τα πράγματα εδώ (πάσο = άμεσο κέρδος για τον κατέχοντα + ζημία για το κράτος) με τα πράγματα εκεί (φοιτητική ταυτότητα). Άλλωστε σου το 'χω ξαναπεί ότι η ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα βρομάει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ν-κρησάρα-μας)&p=118365&viewfull=1#post118365.
:)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2011)

SBE, υπολόγισε απλώς μετακίνηση 100.000 (δεν τους βάζω όλους, κάνω σκόντο) με ΜΜΕ ημερησίως, με μισό εισιτήριο, 20 μέρες τη βδομάδα (κι άλλο σκόντο). Το κράτος χάνει 100.000*1,40 € *20 = 2 800 000. 2,8 εκατομμύρια ευρώ μηνιαίως. Αν σε αυτά συνυπολογίσεις 30% με 50% έκπτωση στα ναύλα που λέει ο Ζάζουλας παραπάνω, καταλαβαίνεις ότι θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα χρήματα για να τρέφουμε και να στεγάζουμε δωρεάν όλους τους φοιτητές σε σούπερ συνθήκες. 

Μην κάνεις συγκρίσεις με μία πραγματικότητα που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την εδώ.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 18, 2011)

Palavra said:


> SBE, υπολόγισε απλώς μετακίνηση 100.000 (δεν τους βάζω όλους, κάνω σκόντο) με ΜΜΕ ημερησίως, με μισό εισιτήριο, 20 μέρες τη βδομάδα (κι άλλο σκόντο). Το κράτος χάνει 100.000*1,40 € *20 = 2 800 000. 2,8 εκατομμύρια ευρώ μηνιαίως. Αν σε αυτά συνυπολογίσεις 30% με 50% έκπτωση στα ναύλα που λέει ο Ζάζουλας παραπάνω, καταλαβαίνεις ότι θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα χρήματα για να τρέφουμε και να στεγάζουμε δωρεάν όλους τους φοιτητές σε σούπερ συνθήκες.
> 
> Μην κάνεις συγκρίσεις με μία πραγματικότητα που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την εδώ.



Αν υποθετικά αυτός ο «φοιτητής» αναγκαζόταν να πληρώσει εισιτήριο ή κάρτα απεριορίστων, τα χρήματα αυτά θα πήγαιναν απευθείας στον ΟΑΣΑ, όχι στο κράτος για να φτιάξει εστίες με σούπερ συνθήκες. Τα χρήματα που θα γλίτωνε το κράτος δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση ότι θα πήγαιναν σε νέες εστίες. Μάλλον θα διασπαθίζονταν κάπου αλλού. Ακόμα και σε εστίες αν πήγαιναν, αν κρίνει κανείς από τις νέες εστίες που φτιάχτηκαν πριν τους Ολυμπιακούς, δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση ότι θα είχαν σούπερ συνθήκες. Ακόμα και αν είχαν σούπερ συνθήκες, δεν θα τις είχαν για πάντα, αφού αυτό θα συνεπαγόταν μεγάλα και πάγια έξοδα συντήρησης. 

Μηδέν στο πηλίκο σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. 
Δυστυχώς θα κρατήσω αυτό:


Alexandra said:


> Τι κρίμα να επιβεβαιώνεται καθημερινά η θεωρία ότι σ' αυτόν τον τόπο δεν υπάρχουν αθώοι. Ακόμα και οι πολύ νέοι, το μέλλον του τόπου, συμβάλλουν στη λεηλασία χρησιμοποιώντας ένα πάσο που δεν δικαιούνται, μόνο που δεν τους το δίνει κανένας τζάμπα, το πληρώνουν τα κορόιδα οι μισθωτοί, ενώ τους χλευάζουν (τους μισθωτούς) από μακριά οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες με τα ετήσια εισοδήματα κάτω από 12.000 ευρώ.



Οι ίδιοι νέοι που σήμερα κοροϊδεύουν τους πολιτικούς και τους ζητούν να αλλάξουν, είναι τελικά ολόιδιοι με τους πολιτικούς αυτούς και επιπλέον δεν είναι πρόθυμοι ή ικανοί να αλλάξουν πρώτα οι ίδιοι...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2011)

Ναι βρε παιδί μου, μια σύγκριση τάξης μεγέθους κάνω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2011)

Ο λόγος που ανέφερα τι γίνεται με μένα σε περιπτωση που δεν το καταλάβατε (που δεν το καταλαβατε) βρίσκεται στην τελευταία γραμμή του μηνύματος μου που έλεγα: καταδικάστε μας. 
Όπως καταδικάζετε την ελληνική νεολαία λέγοντας ότι απο μικρή ηλικία είναι χωμένη στη διαφθορά κλπ κλπ. 
Σας έφερα παράδειγμα με το οποίο δείχνω ότι το φαινόμενο δεν είναι ελληνικό. Ο καθένας θα επωφεληθεί αν του δοθεί η δυνατότητα. Οι νεαροί Έλληνες δεν διαφέρουν.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2011)

LostVerse, ναι: τα χρήματα θα πήγαιναν «απευθείας στον ΟΑΣΑ». Τα οποία χρήματα, επειδή τελικά _δεν πήγαν _στον ΟΑΣΑ, του τα δίνει το κράτος. Δηλαδή ο φορολογούμενος. Άσε τις εστίες κλπ (που τα 'πε η Παλάβρα για να δώσει μια αίσθηση του μεγέθους των διαφυγόντων ποσών). Άσε ακόμη ακόμη και το αν θα έπιαναν τόπο πηγαίνοντας στον ΟΑΣΑ. Το θέμα είναι ότι, απ' τη στιγμή που κόπηκαν Χ μισά εισιτήρια, το κράτος θα πάει να σκάσει στον ΟΑΣΑ π.χ. Χ·0,50€ ή ό,τι άλλο ποσό προβλέπεται. Το οποίο ποσό το παίρνει απ' τον φορολογούμενο.

SBE, με εντυπωσιάζει που, με τόσες γνώσεις και τόση οξυδέρκεια κι ευθυκρισία που έχεις, καταλήγεις στο «ο καθένας θα επωφεληθεί αν του δοθεί η δυνατότητα». Ε, και; Το να επωφεληθεί ένας Βρετανός φοιτητής να μπαίνει επί δύο χρόνια στην πανεπιστημιακή βιβλιοθήκη ενώ δεν το δικαιούται, τι με νοιάζει εμένα στην οικονομική του διάσταση; Διότι, εδώ πρωτίστως την οικονομική διάσταση συζητούμε. Ένα κοινωνικό φαινόμενο που είναι διεθνές (π.χ. ο βιασμός) όταν αγγίξει εσένα προσωπικά (δηλ. πέσεις εσύ θύμα βιασμού) του κάνεις κοινωνική ανάλυση και το δικαιολογείς; Διότι το συγκεκριμένο κοινωνικό φαινόμενο που λέγεται «ο καθένας θα επωφεληθεί αν του δοθεί η δυνατότητα» στην Ελλάδα πλέον έχει άμεσο αντίκτυπο στη _δική μας _οικονομική κατάσταση και στο _δικό μας _βιοτικό επίπεδο. Οπότε άσε μας να προσπαθούμε και να αγωνιζόμαστε να περιοριστεί. Όταν φύγουν όλα αυτά τα αγγούρια —που μας τα φοράει το κράτος, με αίτιο ή αφορμή ή πρόφαση ή ό,τι άλλο, κάποια, μικρή ή μεγάλη, οικονομικώς παραβατική συμπεριφορά— απ' τον πωπούλη μας, έλα να κάνουμε όση κοινωνική ανάλυση θες.


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2011)

Στις λεζάντες της εικόνας το πάσο κατατάχτηκε στα άκλιτα, αλλά το βλέπω άκλιτο και σε άλλα σημεία του κειμένου (κοκκινίζω όσα κατά τη γνώμη μου έπρεπε να κλιθούν):



Alexandra said:


> Από την Καθημερινή:
> [...]
> Αυτό είναι το ποσό με το οποίο επιβαρύνθηκε ο κρατικός προϋπολογισμός από την απλόχερη διανομή *πάσο* από τα ΑΕΙ σε μη δικαιούχους, καθώς πέρυσι ο ένας στους δύο κατόχους *πάσο* για τις εκπτώσεις στα μέσα μεταφοράς δεν το δικαιούνταν. Εως και πέρυσι η διαδικασία χορήγησης *πάσο* διεκπεραιωνόταν αποκλειστικά υπό την εποπτεία των ΑΕΙ. Φέτος, όμως, το υπουργείο Παιδείας άλλαξε το σύστημα και η έγκριση των σχετικών αιτήσεων και η έκδοση των *πάσο* έγινε ηλεκτρονικά. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να αποκαλυφθεί το σκάνδαλο διασπάθισης δεκάδων εκατ. ευρώ τα προηγούμενα χρόνια και σήμερα να εκτίθενται τα ίδια τα ιδρύματα, που επί χρόνια έκαναν τα... στραβά μάτια στις φοιτητικές παρατάξεις, οι οποίες αφού κανείς δεν τις έλεγχε και για λόγους αλίευσης μελών και ψήφων μοίραζαν αφειδώς πάσα! [...]
> 
> ...



Για το θέμα, και βέβαια δεν πρέπει να παίρνουν πάσα όσοι δεν τα δικαιούνται. 

Μόνο ένα σχόλιο για την ενοχοποίηση των πάσων, των πάντων και πασών, και για τις ευθύνες και τις τάξεις μεγέθους. Δεν συμφωνώ ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας αθώος σ' αυτό τον τόπο - και δεν βάζω τον εαυτό μου στους αθώους. Δεν υπάρχει γονίδιο της ενοχής· και αν υπήρχε, δεν θα το είχαμε μόνο εμείς. Οι άνθρωποι παντού, ήδη από μικρά παιδιά, είναι όπως τους μάθεις, όπως βρίσκουν κάνουν και ό,τι μπορούν. Βέβαια, εμείς το παρακάνουμε, του βγάζουμε τα μάτια, και τα κάνουμε όλα εξόφθαλμα, κραυγαλέα. 

Ναι, υπάρχουν πολλοί ένοχοι: και αυτοί, και οι άλλοι, και οι τάδε, και οι δείνα, και οι μπήξε, και οι δείξε, ωστόσο δεν έχουν όλοι το ίδιο μερίδιο ευθύνης. Αν αρχίσουμε όμως να κρεμάμε τους ενόχους, πού θα καταλήξουμε; Να το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι θα φαγωθούμε μεταξύ μας ή μήπως είναι καλύτερα να τελειώνουμε μια ώρα αρχύτερα, να του βάλουμε μπουρλότο να γίνει στάχτη και μπούρμπερη, που θα είναι και πιο οικονομικό; Και, αν υποθέταμε ότι θα έπρεπε να στήσουμε λαϊκά δικαστήρια και αγχόνες, από πού θα 'πρεπε να ξεκινήσουμε, απ' αυτούς που - κακώς, κάκιστα - εκμεταλλεύτηκαν μια δεδομένη κατάσταση για να γλιτώσουν κάνα φράγκο ή από κείνους που, ενώ είχαν τη θέση και την ευθύνη, την αρμοδιότητα και τη δυνατότητα να το σταματήσουν, το επέτρεπαν επειδή επωφελούνταν τα μέγιστα τόσες δεκαετίες και, τώρα που ήρθαν τα ζόρια, δείχνουν με το δάχτυλο τους άλλους (πάντα και μόνο), διαιρούν και βασιλεύουν, μας ρίχνουν στάχτη στα μάτια κατηγορώντας μέχρι και την τελευταία τρύπα της φλογέρας, αποσιωπώντας τις δικές τους ευθύνες και ατασθαλίες; 

Επί του πρακτέου όμως, έτσι θα βγούμε από την κρίση, με αλληλοκατηγορίες, τρώγοντας τα σωθικά μας; 
Ή είναι καλύτερα να δούμε επιτέλους τα στραβά - _όλα τα στραβά όμως, ψηλά και χαμηλά -_ και να προσπαθήσουμε να τα διορθώσουμε;


----------



## pontios (Nov 19, 2011)

Good morning from Melbourne.

Προφανώς δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τα σφάλματα του παρελθόντος.

Η καλύτερη εκπαίδευση κοστίζει, και δεν πρέπει να πάει χαμένη.
Η Ελλάδα πήρε πολλά πολύτιμα και ακριβά μαθήματα, η σωστή μετάνοια και η πορεία προς την εξιλέωση αρχίζει και θα φανεί μόνο με την εφαρμογή από τα όσα έμαθε.

Σαν πολίτες πρέπει να απαιτούμε την ευνομία και να επιμένουμε σε καλές, ειλικρινές και συνετές κυβερνήσεις από τώρα και στο εξής... και για να εξασφαλιστούν αυτά, άμα χρειαστούν ορισμένες αλλαγές του συντάγματος, ας απαιτηθούν (το πως δεν ξέρω βέβαια).

Όλα τα ανάποδα πρέπει να ανατραπούν και να αλλάξουν οριστικά μερικά πράγματα και γνωρίζοντας π.χ. πως το ψάρι μυρίζει από το κεφάλι - πρέπει από τώρα και εξής να παραγραφεί η ατιμωρησία των ηγετών (όχι το αντίθετο που ισχύει σήμερα)... και ας αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε και ένα η δυο αφαιρεμένα κεφάλια εδώ και εκεί, σαν καλό παράδειγμα, για να φοβηθούμε και εμείς τα μικρά ψαράκια πριν πράξουμε τα δικά μας παραπτώματα.

Τις υπογραφές που σήμερα ζητούν οι δανειστές από την ηγεσία μας,.. γιατί δεν ζητούμε σαν πολίτες και εμείς παρόμοιες δεσμεύσεις, από εκάστοτε (μελλοντικές) κυβερνήσεις, και αφού είδαμε τις πολυάριθμες καταχρήσεις των ηγετών μας, γιατί να μην ζητούμε ορισμένες εγγυήσεις και συνταγματικές τροπολογίες που θα αποτρέψουν τα παρόμοια στραβά στο μέλλον.


----------



## pontios (Nov 19, 2011)

Υ.Γ.
Εννοούσα πρέπει να σταματήσει η παραγραφή των αδικημάτων ..δηλαδή να σταματήσει έτσι η ατιμωρησία.
- δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά.

.. και διαπράξουμε αντί πράξουμε !


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2011)

O Δαεμάνος με κάλυψε πλήρως με την απάντησή του. Με μία επέκταση:


> Οι άνθρωποι παντού, ήδη από μικρά παιδιά, είναι όπως τους μάθεις, όπως βρίσκουν κάνουν και ό,τι μπορούν.



Όχι μόνο όπως τους μάθεις. Πάντα όλοι κάνουν ό,τι τους συμφέρει καλύτερα. Κι αυτό δεν το διδάσκεσαι, είναι μέρος της ανθρώπινης φύσης.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2011)

SBE said:


> Όχι μόνο όπως τους μάθεις. Πάντα όλοι κάνουν ό,τι τους συμφέρει καλύτερα. Κι αυτό δεν το διδάσκεσαι, είναι μέρος της ανθρώπινης φύσης.


Σωστά. Και σε ένα ευνομούμενο κράτος συνήθως σε συμφέρει να μην παρανομείς, επειδή αλλιώς τιμωρείσαι. Αλλά θα ήταν λιγάκι περίεργο να μην υπήρχε διαφορά μεταξύ ατόμων στο μέγεθος της παρανομίας που είναι πρόθυμοι και ικανοί να κάνουν, και αυτό όντως εξαρτάται από το πώς μεγάλωσαν, τι αρχές έχουν πάρει και τι παραδείγματα έβλεπαν όταν μεγάλωναν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2011)

SBE said:


> Όχι μόνο όπως τους μάθεις. Πάντα όλοι κάνουν ό,τι τους συμφέρει καλύτερα. Κι αυτό δεν το διδάσκεσαι, είναι μέρος της ανθρώπινης φύσης.


Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι αυτό το συμφέρον είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερα περίπλοκο και είναι κτγμ λάθος να το περιορίζουμε μόνο σε αμιγώς οικονομικά μέτρα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2011)

pontios said:


> Όλα τα ανάποδα πρέπει να ανατραπούν και να αλλάξουν οριστικά μερικά πράγματα και γνωρίζοντας π.χ. πως το ψάρι μυρίζει από το κεφάλι - πρέπει από τώρα και εξής να παραγραφεί η ατιμωρησία των ηγετών (όχι το αντίθετο που ισχύει σήμερα)... και ας αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε και ένα η δυο αφαιρεμένα κεφάλια εδώ και εκεί, σαν καλό παράδειγμα, για να φοβηθούμε και εμείς τα μικρά ψαράκια πριν πράξουμε τα δικά μας παραπτώματα.


Εγώ πάντως επιμένω στη διάσταση της προσωπικής ευθύνης. Οι πολιτικοί δεν εκλέγονται μόνοι τους. Τους εκλέγουν οι πολίτες, συνήθως με βάση το προσωπικό τους συμφέρον (ρουσφέτια, επιδοτήσεις-μαϊμούδες, κτλ). Το ψάρι στην Ελλάδα δεν βρομάει από το κεφάλι, βρομάει από την ουρά. Πόντιε, στην Ελλάδα η διαφθορά και η αδιαφορία προς τους νόμους είναι παντού. Παντού. Από το παράνομο παρκάρισμα, στην αυθαίρετη κατασκευή, στο φακελάκι, στο λάδωμα, παντού. Δεν ακούω τους πολίτες ως τώρα να λένε «φταίμε κι εμείς». Όχι μόνο «φταίμε κι εμείς που τους ψηφίζουμε», αυτό κάποιοι έχουν αρχίσει και το λένε. «Φταίμε κι εμείς» που βλέπουμε την παρανομία παντού και δεν κάνουμε τίποτα.

Ένα παράδειγμα: για ποιο λόγο να είμαι αναγκασμένη να παίρνω την αστυνομία *κάθε φορά* που περνάω από ένα συγκεκριμένο ποδηλατόδρομο στου Ζωγράφου, επειδή *κάθε φορά* πάει κάποιος και κλείνει τη ράμπα _σε όλα τα σημεία_, και δεν μπορούν οι άνθρωποι με κινητικά προβλήματα να ανέβουν στο πεζοδρόμιο; Αφήστε με εμένα με το ποδήλατο, πάω κι από το δρόμο. Πρέπει να έρθουν να σου κόψουν πρόστιμο για να σκεφτείς ότι με τη γαϊδουριά σου δημιουργείς πρόβλημα σε κάποιον που δεν έχει πόδια;


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 19, 2011)

Zazula said:


> LostVerse, ναι: τα χρήματα θα πήγαιναν «απευθείας στον ΟΑΣΑ». Τα οποία χρήματα, επειδή τελικά _δεν πήγαν _στον ΟΑΣΑ, του τα δίνει το κράτος. Δηλαδή ο φορολογούμενος. Άσε τις εστίες κλπ (που τα 'πε η Παλάβρα για να δώσει μια αίσθηση του μεγέθους των διαφυγόντων ποσών). Άσε ακόμη ακόμη και το αν θα έπιαναν τόπο πηγαίνοντας στον ΟΑΣΑ. Το θέμα είναι ότι, απ' τη στιγμή που κόπηκαν Χ μισά εισιτήρια, το κράτος θα πάει να σκάσει στον ΟΑΣΑ π.χ. Χ·0,50€ ή ό,τι άλλο ποσό προβλέπεται. Το οποίο ποσό το παίρνει απ' τον φορολογούμενο.



Ναι, δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό. Απλά δεν είναι αυτονόητο ότι επειδή δεν θα έπαιρνε το Χ ποσό αυτό από τον φορολογούμενο, θα το χρησιμοποιούσε επωφελώς για τον φορολογούμενο.

Εγώ αμφιβάλλω ακόμα και για αυτό που λες εδώ. Πιστεύω ότι τέτοια άτομα είναι η προσωποποίηση των διαφυγόντων κερδών. Ακόμα και το ψεύτικο πάσο να μην είχαν, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι με το μυαλό που κουμαντάρουν (αρπαχτή ολέ) απλά θα έμπαιναν στα λεωφορεία χωρίς εισιτήρια, ή με χρησιμοποιημένα εισιτήρια, ή απλά θα αρνούνταν να δώσουν στοιχεία στους ελεγκτές κ.ο.κ. Και πιστεύω επίσης ότι μιλάμε για κατεξοχήν άτομα που κάθονται καταχρηστικά σε σημασμένες θέσεις ηλικιωμένων/εγγύων/ΑΜΕΑ, που είναι εριστικοί μέσα στα λεωφορεία, που κάθονται με τα πόδια στην απέναντι θέση, που καταστρέφουν τα λεωφορεία με κάθε τρόπο κ.ο.κ. Το πιστεύω αυτό. Αν έχεις μάθει στην αυθαιρεσία/παρτακισμό μια φορά, μετά μια ζωή έτσι είσαι. 



Palavra said:


> Πρέπει να έρθουν να σου κόψουν πρόστιμο για να σκεφτείς ότι με τη γαϊδουριά σου δημιουργείς πρόβλημα σε κάποιον που δεν έχει πόδια;



Ναι. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση θα προϋπόθετε ύπαρξη οδηγικής παιδείας ή/και φιλότιμου. Ξέρεις να υπάρχει είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2011)

Για μια ωραία επιστροφή στη μακροοικονομία, μου άρεσαν τα μηνύματα στο σημερινό πρωτοσέλιδο του Ν. Ξυδάκη στην Καθημερινή:


*Η διάψευση της διαρκούς ευημερίας*

Η κρίση που πλήττει την Ευρώπη δεν θα ξεπεραστεί μόνο με οικονομική διαχείριση. Η παραγωγή χρήματος από την ΕΚΤ και η έκδοση ευρωομολόγου θα ανακουφίσουν οπωσδήποτε τις δοκιμαζόμενες χώρες, αλλά δεν θα επιλύσουν την ασυμμετρία εντός της Ευρωζώνης ούτε, πολύ περισσότερο, θα προσφέρουν μακροπρόθεσμη θωράκιση της Ε.Ε. έναντι των αναδυόμενων υπερδυνάμεων BRIC. Η κρίση της Ευρώπης δεν είναι μόνο οικονομική, είναι και πολιτική και ηθική, είναι κρίση στρατηγικού μοντέλου. Το θαυμαστό κράτος πρόνοιας του μεταπολέμου οικοδομήθηκε βάσει κοινωνικού συμβολαίου, αλλά και διότι η Ευρώπη απορροφούσε πλούτο από την περιφέρεια για να στηρίξει την ευημερία του προνομιούχου λευκού ανθρώπου. Η υπόσχεση της διαρκούς ευημερίας έχει διαψευσθεί, διότι συν τοις άλλοις η ευημερία εξετράπη σε καταναλωτική βουλιμία, σε απληστία και κατασπατάληση. Το καταναλωτικό τέρας της Δύσεως εξαντλεί όχι μόνο φυσικούς πόρους, όχι μόνο τον ανυπεράσπιστο πλούτο του Τρίτου Κόσμου, αλλά τώρα πλέον εξαντλεί τις ίδιες τις κοινωνίες, πλήττει τον δυτικό άνθρωπο. Ο άφρων δανεισμός δεν μπορεί πλέον να τροφοδοτήσει την άφρονα κατανάλωση, όταν οι πραγματικοί μισθοί μειώνονται και, ακόμη χειρότερα, όταν χάνονται εκατομμύρια θέσεις εργασίας και η φτώχεια κατατρώει τα μεσοστρώματα.

Στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας, καναρινιού στο ανθρακωρυχείο της Ευρώπης, γνωρίζουμε πλέον ότι η χρηματοοικονομική βοήθεια είναι αναγκαία αλλά δεν αρκεί. Χρειάζονται επειγόντως ένα μοντέλο βιώσιμης ανάπτυξης και μαζί ένας ριζικά νέος τρόπος διαβίωσης, που θα διακρίνει σαφώς την ευημερία από τη σπατάλη, την αξιοπρέπεια από τη χλιδή, που θα προκρίνει τον γενναιόδωρο δημόσιο χώρο έναντι του κανιβαλικού πλουτισμού της αγέλης. Μιλάμε για ηθική και πνευματική ανασυγκρότηση. Μα πώς αλλιώς; Η κρίση, το βλέπουμε, δεν αφορά μόνο οικονομικά μεγέθη, αφορά ανθρώπους, ψυχές, αφορά τη βιόσφαιρα. Η αλλαγή παραδείγματος βίου είναι προαπαιτούμενο της βιώσιμης ανάπτυξης: αυτό πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε, αυτό να απαιτήσουμε, από τους εαυτούς μας, την πολιτική, τον πνευματικό κόσμο.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Ναι. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση θα προϋπόθετε ύπαρξη οδηγικής παιδείας ή/και φιλότιμου. Ξέρεις να υπάρχει είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο;


Από το ΛΚΝ: 
Φιλότιμο = Ιδιαίτερη, αυξημένη ευαισθησία, ως στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα κάποιου σε σχέση* με την προσωπική τιμή, την αξιοπρέπειά του και γενικότερα με την εικόνα που σχηματίζουν οι άλλοι (η κοινωνία, το περιβάλλον) γι' αυτόν**.*

Ο οδηγός που παρατάει το αυτοκίνητό του σε διαβάσεις αναπήρων δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία για την τιμή του και την αξιοπρέπειά του, επειδή ξέρει ότι είναι απρόσωπος και ανώνυμος. Δηλαδή, αν δεν ξέρουν ότι εσύ έκανες τη γαϊδουριά, δεν θίγεται η τιμή σου και η αξιοπρέπειά σου. 

Νομίζω ότι μπορώ να δώσω και τον ορισμό του "ελληνικού" φιλότιμου: Ελληνικό φιλότιμο είναι όταν ο Έλληνας παριστάνει τον ανώτερο και τον ευαίσθητο μόνο όταν τον βλέπουν, και μεταμορφώνεται σε γαϊδούρι όταν δεν ξέρουν ποιος είναι. Τα συμπτώματα του "ελληνικού φιλότιμου" εξαφανίζονται όταν σταματήσει η ατιμωρησία και αρχίσει να τρώει πρόστιμο κάθε φορά που κάνει τη γαϊδουριά.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Πιστεύω ότι τέτοια άτομα είναι η προσωποποίηση των διαφυγόντων κερδών. Ακόμα και το ψεύτικο πάσο να μην είχαν, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι με το μυαλό που κουμαντάρουν (αρπαχτή ολέ) απλά θα έμπαιναν στα λεωφορεία χωρίς εισιτήρια, ή με χρησιμοποιημένα εισιτήρια, ή απλά θα αρνούνταν να δώσουν στοιχεία στους ελεγκτές κ.ο.κ.


Επειδή μου έχει τύχει να χτυπήσω μισό εισιτήριο και να έχω ξεχάσει το πάσο μου στο σπίτι, και να μην έχω και ταυτότητα μαζί μου, ο ελεγκτής για να σε αφήσει να φύγεις πρέπει να σου κόψει πρόστιμο. Αν δεν έχει τα στοιχεία σου, ή καλεί κάποιον να επιβεβαιώσει ως μάρτυρας, και κρατάει τα δικά του, ή καλεί την αστυνομία. Το δε πρόστιμο σβήνεται μόνο αν πας στα κεντρικά του σταθμού με το πάσο σου. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι όλο το παραπάνω είναι ίδιο με το να έχεις ψεύτικο πάσο.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 19, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Επειδή μου έχει τύχει να χτυπήσω μισό εισιτήριο και να έχω ξεχάσει το πάσο μου στο σπίτι, και να μην έχω και ταυτότητα μαζί μου, ο ελεγκτής για να σε αφήσει να φύγεις πρέπει να σου κόψει πρόστιμο. Αν δεν έχει τα στοιχεία σου, ή καλεί κάποιον να επιβεβαιώσει ως μάρτυρας, και κρατάει τα δικά του, ή καλεί την αστυνομία. Το δε πρόστιμο σβήνεται μόνο αν πας στα κεντρικά του σταθμού με το πάσο σου.
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι όλο το παραπάνω είναι ίδιο με το να έχεις ψεύτικο πάσο.



Και εμένα μου έχει τύχει να μην έχω την κάρτα μου μαζί, πολλές φορές. 

Το ίδιο δεν είναι, αλλά η πρακτική έχει δείξει ότι οι τζαμπατζήδες έχουν μια λύση για κάθε πρόβλημα. 

Στην πράξη, είναι ούτως ή άλλως πολύ δύσκολο να καλέσει αστυνομία, ειδικά σήμερα, και ειδικά για το κέντρο της αστυνομίας της Αθήνας. Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι την αστυνομία την αναφέρουν πιο πολύ ψαρωτικά, μήπως και τρομάξουν και τους δώσουν στοιχεία. Αλλιώς μια εξακρίβωση μπορεί να πάρει αρκετές ώρες και απλά δεν έχουν την πολυτέλεια να διαθέσουν τόσο χρόνο για κάθε παραβάτη. Ειδικά αν μιλάμε για γραμμές πήχτρα όπως 608 πρώην 222 κτλ. Έχω τύχει προσωπικά σε περίπτωση όπου επιβάτης χωρίς εισιτήριο (νεαρής ηλικίας) γνωστός μου την γλίτωσε απλά δίνοντας ψεύτικα στοιχεία. Πέρα από αυτό, ο ελεγκτής δεν μπορεί να σε κρατήσει επ' άπειρον (μετά μιλάμε για παράνομη προσωποκράτηση), ούτε να σε εμποδίσει να φύγεις. Ούτε καν να σε αγγίξει δεν μπορεί. Και τον τελευταίο καιρό τέτοιες περιπτώσεις έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί γεωμετρικά, εξού και εξετάστηκε για πρώτη φορά το ενδεχόμενο να μπουν μπάρες σε σταθμούς και λεωφορεία.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Στην πράξη, είναι ούτως ή άλλως πολύ δύσκολο να καλέσει αστυνομία, ειδικά σήμερα, και ειδικά για το κέντρο της αστυνομίας.


Εμένα πάντως ήρθε και με ξελάσπωσε μια φίλη μου, και τότε ακύρωσαν την αστυνομία.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 19, 2011)

Βλέπω ότι έγραψα «το κέντρο της αστυνομίας». Λάθος μου φυσικά, εννοούσα το κέντρο της Αθήνας, στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή μπορεί να περάσουν και ώρες μέχρι να φτάσει ένα περιπολικό για εξακρίβωση.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 19, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εμένα πάντως ήρθε και με ξελάσπωσε μια φίλη μου, και τότε ακύρωσαν την αστυνομία.


 Τι εννοείτε σας ξελάσπωσε;; Προφανώς της ζητήσατε να φέρει μαζί της κάποια στοιχεία που ν' αποδεικνύουν την πραγματική σας ταυτότητα. Εκείνη τα έδειξε στον αστυνομικό και έτσι δεν είχατε κυρώσεις.:up: Γιατί έχω ακούσει και το άλλο παράδοξο. Π.χ. μία συμφοιτήτριά μου είχε ξεχάσει να πάρει μαζί της το πάσο και έδειξε στον ελεγκτή τη φοιτητική της ταυτότητα και την αστυνομική της ταυτότητα. Εκείνος όμως ήταν ανένδοτος και της έκοψε το πρόστιμο επειδή δεν είχε το πάσο (παρ' όλο που είχε το τρίπτυχο-φοιτητική ταυτότητα). Τελικά, της το έσβησαν το πρόστιμο αφού όμως πρώτα η κοπέλα ταλαιπωρήθηκε με το να πηγαίνει στα κεντρικά γραφεία. Βέβαια, και οι ελεγκτές δεν είναι πολύ αυστηροί.:) Π.χ. όταν τους δείχνω το εισιτήριο ή την κάρτα και ψάχνω να βρω το πάσο μου για να τους το δείξω, μου λένε πως δεν χρειάζεται. Ίσως καταλαβαίνουν από την τσάντα μου και από τα βιβλία που κρατώ πως είμαι φοιτήτρια. Και επιπλέον, κανένας ελεγκτής δεν καλεί την αστυνομία ακόμα και σε περίπτωση κατά την οποία αυτός που δεν έχει εισιτήριο αρνηθεί πεισματικά να δώσει τα στοιχεία του ή να πληρώσει το πρόστιμο. Η αστυνομία δεν επεμβαίνει σε τέτοια μικροπράγματα. Μία φορά ένας επιβάτης στο 608 έβριζε ΤΗΝ οδηγό του λεωφορείου λέγοντάς της πως επειδή είναι γυναίκα δεν ξέρει που παν τα τέσσερα από οδήγηση και ότι είναι επικίνδυνη, ενώ επίσης έλεγε σε όλους τους επιβάτες να κατέβουν κάτω. Η οδηγός δεν του έδινε σημασία, αλλά φτάνοντας στην Κάνιγγος ο επιβάτης αυτός την πλησίασε και άρχιζε να την απειλεί. Με λίγα λόγια δεν την άφηνε να κάνει τη δουλειά της. Έτσι και εκείνη λίγο πριν φτάσει στην πλατεία Κάνιγγος του ζήτησε να κατέβει κάτω, εκείνος αρνήθηκε. Στη γωνία κάθονταν κάποιοι αστυνομικοί όχι από τους συνηθισμένους. Δηλαδή ήταν λιγάκι σαν...βαριά οπλισμένοι, να το πω;; Σαν να ήταν έτοιμοι για επικίνδυνες αποστολές;  Η οδηγός τους πλησιάζει και τους λέει τι έγινε μέσα στο λεωφορείο. Δεν κουνήθηκαν καθόλου. Σα να τους μιλούσε κινέζικα. Ε, στο τέλος η κοπέλα τον βούτηξε και τον πέταξε έξω από το λεωφορείο κυριολεκτικά. Συνεπώς, η αστυνομία δεν επεμβαίνει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και οι ελεγκτές την χρησιμοποιούν πιο πολύ για εκφοβισμό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2011)

Περί διαφθοράς (θα βγει σεντόνι μάλλον, και ίσως ήρθε η ώρα να αυτονομηθεί η συζήτηση περί παρανομίας; ):
Η Διεθνής Διαφάνεια (έτσι δεν το λένε στα ελλήνικος; ) έχει πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες στις σελίδες της και σε γενικές γραμμές λέει τα γνωστά: 
Προϋποθέσεις για να υπάρξει διαφθορά:
α. Να μην δείχνει το κράτος εμπιστοσύνη στον πολίτη. Παράδειγμα: αγόραζεις διαμέρισμα στην Ελλάδα κατω απο την αντικειμενική αξία του γιατί είχε ανάγκη ο πωλητής. Η εφορία σε χρέωνει την αντικειμενική αξία. Βλέπεις επομένως ότι αντιμετωπίζεσαι το ίδιο με τον παραβάτη ακόμα κι όταν είσαι νόμιμος και δεν έχεις κίνητρο να είσαι νόμιμος. 
β. Να πιστέυει ο πολίτης ότι δεν υπαρχουν ίσες ευκαιρίες (ασχετο απο το αν είναι αλήθεια ή όχι). Π.χ. αν πιστευω ότι ο γέιτονας έχει διασυνδέσεις και θα διορίσει το γιό του, θα κοιτάξω κι εγώ να βρω μέσο αντί να κοιτάξω να βελτιώσω τα προσόντα μου. Νομίζω για την Ελλάδα αυτό έχει να κάνει με το είδος της οικονομίας. Αν η Ελλάδα είχε καλές δουλειές για όλους δεν θα ένοιαζε κανέναν τι κάνει ο γείτονας. 
γ. Να δικαιολογείται και να υποβιβάζεται η σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης στο μυαλό του πολίτη. Αυτό ξεκινάει απο το "δεν θα έιμαι εγώ κορόιδο" του (β) και καταλήγει στο "όλοι τα ίδια κάνουν" και "σιγά το ποσό τώρα". Έτσι στη συνείδηση του πολίτη δεν είναι παρανομία η παρανομία του. 
δ. Να υπαρχει νομοθεσία που ευνοεί τη διαφθορά. Με το να αφήνει παραθυράκια, να έχει αοριστίες και να μην γίνεται επαρκής έλεγχος. Αυτό δε έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το (α), παρεμπιπτόντως. Οι ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες δεν αναιρούν την εμπιστοσύνη στον πολίτη. 
ε. Να μη φαίνεται ότι τιμωρούνται οι παραβατες. Προσοχή στη λέξη φαίνεται. Δεν αρκεί να ξέρεις ότι θα τιμωρηθείς αλλά να ξερεις κι όλας ότι έχουν τιμωρηθεί άλλοι. Εννοείται όλα με μέτρο, δεν είναι το ίδιο ο φόνος και ο διορισμός με μέσο. 

Τα περί συνέιδησης του πολίτη κλπ είναι απλοποιήσεις που έχουν και λίγη απο τη ρατσιστική χροιά του "Why are Greeks so dishonest?". Σε μια κοινωνία έχεις όλες τις διαβαθμίσεις της ευσυνειδησίας. Οπότε φτιάχνεις το σύστημα έτσι ώστε να είναι δύσκολη η παρανομία (να εξαλειφτεί αποκλείεται). Βάζεις π.χ. να εκδίδεται το πασο με την τρέχουσα μέθοδο κι όχι αλλιώς. Η μέθοδος αυτή δεν προσβαλλει τον μέσο πολίτη, δεν τον εξομοιώνει με τον απατεώνα αλλά και δεν τον αφήνει να παραστρατήσει, γιατί κάνει δύσκολη την παρανομία. Η δυσκολία αυτή έχει σημασία. Όλοι μπορεί να παρανομίσουν αν τους δοθεί η ευκαιρία; Πιθανον, αν και το πιο πιθανό είναι ο καθένας να έχει διαφορετικά πράγματα που τον δελεάζουν. Μπορέι δηλαδή αυτός που έχει τη δυνατότητα να πάρει παράνομα πασο να απαξιεί να κάνει κάτι τόσο ευτελές, αλλά να μην έχει πρόβλημα να δώσει φακελάκι στο γιατρό "γιατί πρόκειται για ανάγκη'. Για τον καθένα διαφέρει.

Και για όσους πιστεύουν ότι το φαινόμενο είναι ιδιάιτερα προβληματικό στην Ελλάδα, να θυμήσω ότι η ιστορία με τη Ζήμενς ξεκίνησε από τις ΗΠΑ (χώρα με εξαιρετικά αυστηρή νομοθεσία σε ζητήματα διαφθοράς στις επιχειρήσεις) και ότι η "άδεια" για δωροδοκίες ερχόταν από τα κεντρικά, από τους δήθεν υπεράνω διαφθοράς Γερμανούς. Ομοίως στο ΗΒ αποκαλύφθηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα ότι οι βουλευτές επιδίδονταν σε μικροαπάτες σχετικά με τα προσωπικά τους έξοδα, και κάποιοι απο αυτους κατάληξαν στη φυλακή, άλλοι αναγκάστηκαν να αποσυρθούν από την πολιτική. Όπως λέει και η ΔΔ στις σελίδες της, δεν υπάρχουν έντιμες χώρες. Αντιθέτως, πολλές χώρες του βορά (λέγε με Σκανδιναβία) μέχρι προσφατα επέτρεπαν στις επιχειρήσεις την έκπτωση απο την εφορία των ποσών που χρησιμοποιούνταν για δωροδοκία σε τρίτες χώρες. Έτσι ο διευθυντής της Νόκια π.χ. μπορεί να είναι ο πιο ευηπόληπτος πολίτης, υπεράνω κάθε υποψίας _στη χώρα του_, αλλά αυτό δεν τον κάνει λιγότερο διεφθαρμένο. 

Οπότε σας είπα λίγο πολύ τι νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2011)

@LostVerse: Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι όλοι αυτοί είναι άτομα φύσει παραβατικά (οπότε, όπως λες, με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο θα εκδηλώσουν αυτή την παραβατικότητά τους), αλλά φύσει θρασύδειλα· δηλαδή επωφελούται από πράγματα και καταστάσεις και/ή παραβιάζουν νόμους και κανονισμούς* όσο βλέπουν ότι τους παίρνει*. Αν τους κόψεις τον βήχα ή καταστήσεις ιδιαιτέρως επώδυνες τις συνέπειες, τότε μπαίνουν τα κεφάλια μέσα στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων.

:inno: ΥΓ1 Κάποτε στα πλαίσια του μαθήματος των Ανώτερων Μαθηματικών κάτσαμε τρεις συμφοιτητές κι υπολογίσαμε κάτω από ποιες προϋποθέσεις συμφέρει να μην πληρώνεις εισιτήριο στις αστικές συγκοινωνίες και αντί γι' αυτό να πληρώνεις τα πρόστιμα. Εντάξει, οι εξισώσεις μας είχαν κάποιες σταθερές εμπειρικώς ορισμένες, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι —όπως και σε καθετί άλλο στη ζωή— κι εδώ υπάρχει τελικά ένα νεκρό σημείο.

 ΥΓ2 Ο πατέρας μου, όταν σπούδαζε εκείνος (26 χρόνια πριν τις δικές μου εξισώσεις) είχε κάτσει να υπολογίσει αν συμφέρει να παίρνεις το λεωφορείο και να πληρώνεις εισιτήριο ή είναι οικονομικώς συμφερότερο να πηγαίνεις με τα πόδια και να αλλάζεις σόλες στα παπούτσια σου.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι αυτό το συμφέρον είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερα περίπλοκο και είναι κτγμ λάθος να το περιορίζουμε μόνο σε αμιγώς οικονομικά μέτρα.



Κι οι οικονομολόγοι το λένε αυτό. Ψαξε behavioural economics.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2011)

Zaz, υπαρχουν διαβαθμίσεις σε όλα. 
Παλιότερα μια φίλη μου είχε κάνει έρευνα στα μεταναστόπουλα συγκεκριμένης εθνικότητας (δε λεώ ποιάς για να μη με πειτε ρατσίστρια οι ευαίσθητοι) και σα μέρος της έρευνας τους έδινε για το σπιτι ένα μαγνητόφωνο και τους ζητούσε να καταγράψουν διαλόγους. Τα εννιά στα δέκα παιδιά της επέστρεφαν το μαγνητόφωνο χωρίς μπαταρίες ενω΄το είχαν παρει με φρέσκες μπαταρίες. . 
Σε συζήτηση με κάποιον μεγαλύτερο μας είπε αυτός ότι έτσι θα συμπεριφέρονταν και τα ελληνόπουλα τη δεκαετία του '60 και δικαιολόγησε τη μικροκλοπή επικαλούμενος την οικονομική- κοινωνική κατάσταση των παιδιών. Μας είπε επίσης ότι τέτοιες μικροαπατεωνιές άρχισαν να λιγοστέυουν στην Ελλάδα όταν αρχισε να ανεβαίνει το βιοτικό επίπεδο και αυτά μας φαίνονταν πολύ ευτελή και δεν τα καταδεχόμασταν. Ίσως είχε λίγο δίκιο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2011)

Μέσα στα άλλα αγνοήσαμε αυτό:


nickel said:


> Το θαυμαστό κράτος πρόνοιας του μεταπολέμου οικοδομήθηκε βάσει κοινωνικού συμβολαίου, αλλά και διότι η Ευρώπη απορροφούσε πλούτο από την περιφέρεια για να στηρίξει την ευημερία του προνομιούχου λευκού ανθρώπου.



Μεταπολεμικά όμως οι αποικίες κατάρρευσαν κι αυτό οδήγησε τις αποικιοκρατικές δυνάμεις της Ευρώπης σε οικονομική αδράνεια για κάποια περιοδο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## pontios (Nov 21, 2011)

Ένα πράγμα δεν καταλαβαίνω - πώς μπορεί το χρέος να καταπολεμηθεί με περισσότερο χρέος ;

Τη στιγμή που άκουσα ότι η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση θα αυξήσει την ικανότητα δανειοδότησης του EFSF προς (ίσως περισσότερο από) 1 τρισεκατομμύρια ευρώ ... και ότι ορισμένες τράπεζες, εντός των κρατών μελών θεωρούνται (και διακηρύχτηκαν) άτρωτες (δηλαδή οι φορολογούμενοι θα εξασφαλίσουν την επιβίωσή τους) .- αυτό σήμανε (σε μένα) ότι το τέλος ( η συντέλεια) πλησιάζει.

Δεδομένου ότι είναι μια κρίση χρέους που προήλθε από χαλαρούς και ανεύθυνους δανεισμούς, το μόνο πράγμα που θα εξασφαλίσει η διάσωση των τραπεζών είναι η συνέχιση της ανευθυνότητας στο μέλλον - πες πως βγούμε σε 10 η 20 χρονιά από αυτήν την κρίση,θα συνετιστούν καθόλου οι τράπεζες η θα αισθάνονται άτρωτες και ανεύθυνες όσο ποτέ ; 
Μπορούμε ίσως εύλογα να συμπεραίνομε ότι θα γίνουμε το αιώνιο έρμαιο τις ανευθυνότητας τους (και των ανεύθυνων κυβερνήσεων που τις υποστηρίζει ανεπιφύλακτα) ;

Η Ευρώπη θα συνεχίζει να μεταφέρει τα ιδιωτικά χρέη από τις αδύναμες τράπεζες ( ποίος ξέρει πόσες θα εμφανιστούν στο μέλλον) στο δημόσιο χώρο.
Δεν βλέπω πώς θα βγούμε από αυτό το ατελείωτο και τεράστιο χρέος .. δημιουργώντας επιπρόσθετο χρέος, υπό συνθήκες βαθιάς ύφεσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2011)

@pontios

Πολύ πολύ γενικά, το περισσότερο χρέος είναι αναγκαίο κακό για να κερδηθεί χρόνος μέχρι να υπάρξει η, όποια, λύση.

Η λύση, νομοτελειακά, θα περιλαμβάνει περικοπή χρεών (άγρια, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις), υποτιμήσεις νομισμάτων, μικρό ή μεγάλο πληθωρισμό, στασιμότητα στην παγκόσμια ανάπτυξη. Τα κράτη προσπαθούν να κερδίσουν χρόνο ώστε η κρίση να τα πλήξει όσο γίνεται λιγότερο, το χρήμα προσπαθεί να χάσει όσο μπορεί λιγότερο από τα, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, εικονικά και πλασματικά του κεφάλαια.

Το πρόβλημα είναι δυσεπίλυτο επειδή συμβαίνει σε περιβάλλον που παγκοσμιοποιείται ραγδαία ενώ παράλληλα μειώνονται εξίσου ραγδαία όλοι οι διαθέσιμοι πόροι της ανθρωπότητας. Δεν θεωρώ τους παγκόσμιους ηγέτες και, ιδίως, τους συμβούλους τους ανόητους (τουλάχιστον όχι πιο ανόητους από τον μέσο άνθρωπο) ώστε να μην τα ξέρουν όλα αυτά. Απλώς πηγαίνουν ψαχουλευτά σε άγνωστα μονοπάτια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2011)

Ή ακόμα πιο απλά, δανεικά για να μην πεθάνουμε ελπίζοντας ότι τα δανεικά θα ξεκινήσουν την ανάπτυξη κι έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να ξεχρεωθούμε κάποια στιγμή. Δεν είναι και τόσο εξωφρενική λύση. Δυστυχώς όπως λέει κι ο Δόχτορας, πάνε ψαχουλευτά αλλά δεν θεωρώ εγώ ότι τα μονοπάτια είναι άγνωστα. Υπάρχει αρκετή γνώση, αλλά άλλο η θεωρία κι άλλο η πράξη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2011)

Για να χαλαρώνουμε και λίγο: Νίκος Ζαχαριάδης!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

Πάντως, το κέρμα φέρει επιγραφή 1 Φιλοτίμιο, όχι Φιλότιμο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

German Bonds Drop After Auction Misses Target

Πάνε κι αυτοί. Χάλασαν οι τεμπέληδες!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 24, 2011)

Από τη σημερινή Athens Voice:

*Γράφει ο Μαρκ Μαζάουερ*
Συγγραφέας, καθηγητής Ιστορίας στο πανεπιστήμιο Columbia της Νέας Υόρκης

Αιφνιδιάστηκα με την κρίση στην Ελλάδα. Όλο αυτό το διάστημα που βρίσκομαι στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες παρακολουθώ τις εξελίξεις από το ίντερνετ. Οι Αμερικανοί προσπαθούν να καταλάβουν τι συμβαίνει, αν και δεν είναι καθόλου εξοικειωμένοι με τα ελληνικά πράγματα, πόσο δε μάλλον με τα προβλήματα της Ευρωζώνης.

Η έξοδος από την κρίση θα είναι δύσκολη, πολύ δύσκολη. Το πρόγραμμα λιτότητας που σας έχει ζητηθεί να υιοθετήσετε ως χώρα δεν φαίνεται να οδηγεί άμεσα σε μια προοπτική ανάπτυξης. Από την άλλη οι εναλλακτικές που προτείνονται, τύπου πάγωμα των πληρωμών, θα βύθιζαν τη χώρα σας σε μεγαλύτερη ύφεση. Κάθε πρόβλεψη όμως στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας είναι παρακινδυνευμένη.

Το έλλειμμα εμπιστοσύνης μεταξύ των πολιτικών δυνάμεων και των πολιτών είναι μεγαλύτερο απ’ ό,τι σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα. Όμως υφίσταται δημοκρατικό σύστημα χωρίς πολιτικούς; Οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιλογή είναι απευκταία βραχυπρόθεσμα και μακροπρόθεσμα. Είναι καιρός, πια, να κάτσουν οι Έλληνες πολιτικοί να σκεφτούν, να αναζητήσουν τρόπους για να κερδίσουν εκ νέου την εμπιστοσύνη των πολιτών. Αυτοί πρέπει να κάνουν το πρώτο βήμα.

Δεν γίνεται δημοκρατία χωρίς κόμματα. Ενδεχομένως πρέπει να αλλάξει η λειτουργία των κομμάτων. Ίσως πρέπει να θεσμοθετηθούν αυστηρότεροι κανόνες για τους πολιτικούς. Να γίνει πιο ξεκάθαρο τι επιτρέπεται και τι δεν επιτρέπεται στην πολιτική. Να μπορεί η ελληνική κοινωνία να ελέγχει περισσότερο τους εκπροσώπους της.
*
Οι πολίτες δεν είναι άμοιροι ευθυνών. Πρέπει να παραδεχθούν ότι οι ίδιοι τους ψηφίσαν για να τους εκπροσωπήσουν στο κοινοβούλιο. Δεν τους επιβλήθηκαν από κάποια αόρατη δύναμη. Χωρίς αυτή την παραδοχή δεν θα μπορέσει να γεφυρωθεί το χάσμα. *​
Η συνέχεια εκεί.


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2011)

Η μετάφραση βρίθει αταξιών. Βάζω εδώ δύο παραδείγματα, γιατί προσπάθησα να τα βάλω κι εκεί σαν σχόλιο αλλά δεν με αφήνει το CAPTCHA. Μου λέει ότι το βάζω λάθος, ενώ το βάζω σωστά.

Παράγρ. 2: Το would also plunge Greece into difficulties δεν μεταφράζεται ορθά ως "θα βύθιζαν τη χώρα σας σε μεγαλύτερη ύφεση" αλλά σε "θα βύθιζαν επίσης την Ελλάδα σε δυσκολίες". Μπορεί ο Mazower με τα λεγόμενά του να μην υποστηρίζει το πάγωμα πληρωμών, αλλά οι θέσεις του δεν έχουν και ανάγκη από "δημιουργική μετάφραση".

Και παρακάτω, στην τελευταία παράγρ., το "Οι Γερμανοί, για παράδειγμα, βοηθούν τους Έλληνες γιατί παράλληλα μ’ αυτό τον τρόπο προστατεύουν τα συμφέροντα των τραπεζών τους" αποδίδει διαστρεβλωτικά το The Germans, for instance, feel that they are helping the Greeks and you could say they are protecting their own banks, που αποδίδεται ακριβέστερα ως "Οι Γερμανοί για παράδειγμα θεωρούν ότι βοηθούν τους Έλληνες και εσείς θα μπορούσατε να πείτε ότι προστατεύουν τις τράπεζές τους."


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2011)

Εντάξει, τελικά το σχόλιό μου δημοσιεύτηκε στον οικείο χώρο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

Εγώ ο βλάκας δεν πρόσεξα το αγγλικό κείμενο εκεί, να έβαζα κατευθείαν αυτό...  Έχει πράγματι πολλές αστοχίες η μετάφραση. Π.χ.
The party system is the best model = Δε γίνεται δημοκρατία χωρίς κόμματα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2011)

Καλύτερα ήρθε έτσι, αφού είμαστε πρωτίστως μεταφραστικό φόρουμ. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2011)

*How We Were All Misled*

Μια συναρπαστική παρουσίαση του βιβλίου Boomerang, Travels in the New Third World του Michael Lewis. 

Many people all over the world went nuts on cheap credit in the years of the boom—a boom that was in large part built on an unsustainable spike in personal and governmental debt. Michael Lewis has already written a very good book, The Big Short, about the mechanics of the crash, by casting around for people who didn’t just foresee it, but who made huge bets that it would happen, and profited vastly when it did.
.....................................
Some of his targets in _Boomerang_ date from the boom years, but many are firmly located in the present. The angriest of these essays is about Greece, which he sees as a country in the grip of “total moral collapse. "Corruption and tax evasion are endemic, and successive governments have created a state in which citizens see themselves as deserving beneficiaries of state patronage; they expect to live cushioned from economic realities, and to retire at fifty-five for men and fifty for women if they do something “arduous,” a definition that includes “hairdressers, radio announcers, waiters, musicians, and on and on and on.” Lewis finds Greece seething at the moment, full of outrage at the demands for “austerity” imposed on it from outside: “a nation of people looking for anyone to blame but themselves.”

_
Even if it is technically possible for these people to repay their debts, live within their means, and return to good standing inside the European Union, do they have the inner resources to do it? Or have they so lost their ability to feel connected to anything outside their small worlds that they would rather just shed their obligations? On the face of it, defaulting on their debts and walking away would seem a mad act: all Greek banks would instantly go bankrupt, the country would have no ability to pay for the many necessities it imports (oil, for instance), and the government would be punished for many years in the form of much higher interest rates, if and when it was allowed to borrow again. But the place does not behave as a collective…. It behaves as a collection of atomized particles, each of which has grown accustomed to pursuing its own interest at the expense of the common good. There’s no question that the government is resolved to at least try to re-create Greek civic life. The only question is: Can such a thing, once lost, ever be re-created? ​_Αξίζει να το διαβάσετε ολόκληρο. Η σερβιτόρα από το Ρέικιαβικ που προ χρεοκοπίας πεταγόταν για ψώνια στο Μιλάνο, χρεώνοντας κάρτες και παίρνοντας δάνεια, κάτι μου θυμίζει από την ελληνική πραγματικότητα των διακοποδανείων κλπ. Ένας γνωστός μου πήρε στεγαστικό δάνειο για να αγοράσει άλλο ένα διαμέρισμα (είχε ήδη τρία) και τώρα φωνάζει ότι η σύνταξή του δεν φτάνει για να εξυπηρετήσει το δάνειο και να πληρώσει έκτακτες εισφορές. Το ότι ήταν ριψοκίνδυνο να αυξάνει την περιουσία του παίρνοντας δάνεια, ενώ δεν είναι επιχειρηματίας, ούτε το είχε καν σκεφτεί. Είχε κι αυτός προγραμματίσει τα επόμενα 15 χρόνια της ζωής του ανεβασμένος σ' ένα ροζ συννεφάκι, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι στοιχημάτιζαν ήδη στη χρεοκοπία αυτού του πιστωτικού συστήματος.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 26, 2011)

Κατά τα άλλα ο κόσμος χάνεται και... ο *Σημίτης καταπατά τον αιγιαλό.*


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2011)

*Your country needs you to buy our bonds, says Belgium's prime minister*
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/...crisis-belgium-bond-sale-public?newsfeed=true

Να δείτε που στο τέλος το ευρωομόλογο θα κυκλοφορήσει σαν European war bond, ομόλογο πολέμου στον πόλεμο εναντίον των αγορών.

Καλημέρα


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα, κατόπιν εορτής όλοι είναι προφήτες. Να τι είπε ένας σχολιαστής της κριτικής της Γκάρντιαν για το βιβλίο:


> In his sweeping inventory of negative European stereotypes while perhaps not surprisingly having a positive one for his own country, the worst offender in banking practices, Lewis comes off as little better than P J O'Rourke without the laughs.



Χωρίς να συμφωνώ 100% με το πιο πάνω, εντούτοις πιστεύω ότι ναι, ένα χαρακτηριστικό της κρίσης είναι ότι βγάλαμε από το συρτάρι τα κλισέ. Το οποίο είναι επίσης κλισέ, το ίδιο έγινε και στις ΗΠΑ τη δεκαετία του '30 και στη Γερμανία και αλλού και ξέρουμε που οδήγησε. Τέτοια αποσπάσματα σαν αυτό που παραθέτεις εμπεριέχουν ρατσισμό, φθόνο και περιφρόνηση. Τον ρατσισμό των βολεμένων που κι αυτοί τα ίδια έκαναν και τώρα κριτικάρουν αφ'υψηλού την πλέμπα γιατί εξαιτίας της δεν μπορούν να συνεχίσουν να κάνουν τα ίδια. 

Πως τολμάει η Ισλανδή ΣΕΡΒΙΤΟΡΑ να πηγαίνει για ψώνια στο Μιλάνο ενώ ο συγγραφέας κι οι αναγνώστες μόνο το ονειρεύονται; Αν πήγαινε η Μπιορκ για ψώνια στο Μιλάνο δεν θα του φαινόταν και τόσο περίεργο, αλλά η σερβιτόρα; Α, παπαπαπα. Άλλωστε αν η σερβιτόρα ζει πιο καλά από εμένα δεν θα μου κάνει υποκλίσεις όταν της αφήνω φιλοδώρημα και δεν θα με κάνει να αισθάνομαι πλούσιος και ελεήμων. Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με την κυρία του φιλόπτωχου ταμείου που πιστεύει ότι μόνο αυτή είναι καλή χριστιανή. Εν Χριστω αδελφοί κι οι φτωχοί, αλλά όχι ίσια κι όμοια. Επειδή ήμουνα για λίγο καιρό σε μια επιτροπή που τα μισά μέλη ήταν κυρίες εφοπλιστών (όχι απαραιτήτως ηλικιωμένες), ξέρω πολύ καλά αυτό το στυλ. Να άκουγες πως μιλάγανε για τους "φτωχούς" καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου.

Επειδή ζω σε χώρα κατεξοχήν ταξική, είμαι πολύ πιο ευαίσθητη σε τέτοια και η άποψή μου είναι πως η κεντρική ιδέα απλώς αναπαράγει τους ίδιους μύθους. Δεν είναι πρωτότυπο, υπάρχει ολόκληρη σχολή γραφής που κάνει αυτό ακριβώς: μέμφεται και περιφρονεί τους φτωχούς. Πάω στοίχημα ότι αν δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει ακόμα, είναι υπό κατασκευή διατριβές με θέμα the demonisation of the common people during the '08 depression (κι αυτό το έχω ξαναπεί νομίζω κάπου εδώ μέσα).

Η τρέχουσα οικονομική κρίση είναι πρωτίστως τραπεζική κι όχι ατομική, του καθενός. Για να θυμηθούμε πως άρχισε: αμερικανικές τράπεζες έδιναν στεγαστικά δάνεια σε αφερέγγυους που δεν μπορούσαν να τα πληρώσουν όχι γιατί έτρωγαν τα λεφτά τους στο Μιλάνο αλλά γιατί δεν είχαν το απαραίτητο εισόδημα. Πλούτιζαν οι κατασκευαστές, πλούτιζαν οι μεσίτες, πλούτιζαν οι τράπεζες πουλώντας κι αγοράζοντας μαζικά τα στεγαστικά δάνεια. Οι μόνοι που δεν πλούτιζαν ήταν οι φτωχοί που είχαν τη θηλειά του δανείου στο λαιμό και δεν μπορούσαν να πάνε για ψώνια στο Μιλάνο. Και μόλις άρχισαν να μένουν πίσω οι δόσεις, κατάρρευσαν όλα. Κι επειδή την πληρώνουν όχι μόνο οι φτωχοί (που τους άξιζε, τους αλήτες!) αλλά και οι κατασκευαστές, οι μεσίτες κλπ, ε, μας φταίνε οι φτωχοί. Οι στυλοβάτες της κοινωνίας δε φταίνε ποτέ. 

Τέλος πάντων, τα έχω ξαναπεί. Θα μπορούσα να μιλάω αφ'υψηλού κι εγώ άμα ήθελα γιατί έχω μηδέν χρέος και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα με την οικονομική κρίση για μένα, αλλά επιλέγω την αλληλεγγύη γιατί αυτή θα μας βγάλει από την κρίση κι όχι το να φαγωθούμε μεταξύ μας. Το ποιός φταίει και γιατί κλπ θα το δούμε καλύτερα όταν θα περάσει η στιγμή. 

ΥΓ Παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή ένας γνωστός μου δούλευε στην Ισλανδία και έχω ακούσει διάφορα, το βιοτικό επίπεδο της Ισλανδίας ήταν (και παραμένει) εξαιρετικά υψηλό για όλους τους κατοίκους της και δεν οφειλόταν στα δανεικά μόνο. Η χρεοκοπία όπως διάβαζα έχει τελειώσει για τους Ισλανδούς. Δηλαδή σε μερικά χρόνια θα αρχίσει πάλι η Ισλανδή σερβιτόρα να πηγαίνει για ψώνια στο Μιλάνο. Τότε τι ψεγάδια θα της βρούμε;

ΥΓ2: ο γνωστός σου που πήρε στεγαστικό δάνειο για να αγοράσει σπίτια για επένδυση έκανε μια πολύ καλή επένδυση με τα δεδομένα της εποχής που έκανε την αγορά. Προφανώς οι τράπεζες που τον δάνεισαν έλαβαν υπόψη το εισόδημά του και το πιθανό εισόδημα από ενοίκια και έκριναν ότι έβγαινε. Ποιός έκανε λάθος στους υπολογισμούς;

ΥΓ3 Αυτό που με λυπεί στο παράδειγμα του γνωστού σου όμως είναι που λες
Το ότι ήταν ριψοκίνδυνο να αυξάνει την περιουσία του παίρνοντας δάνεια, _*ενώ δεν είναι επιχειρηματίας*_, ούτε το είχε καν σκεφτεί. 

Καλά να πάθουν οι πληβείοι, που θέλανε να γίνουν επιχειρηματίες, αντί να καθίσουν στα αυγά τους; Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2011)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ3 Αυτό που με λυπεί στο παράδειγμα του γνωστού σου όμως έιναι που λες
> Το ότι ήταν ριψοκίνδυνο να αυξάνει την περιουσία του παίρνοντας δάνεια, _*ενώ δεν είναι επιχειρηματίας*_, ούτε το είχε καν σκεφτεί.
> 
> Καλά να παθουν οι πληβείοι, που θελανε να γίνουν επιχειρηματίες, αντί να καθίσουν στα αυγά τους; Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς αυτό.


Cool off. Δεν πήρε τα σπίτια για επένδυση, αλλά για να προικίσει τις κόρες του -- όπως υποχρεούται κάθε Έλληνας πατέρας, ας είναι και συνταξιούχος.

Όσο για την Ισλανδή, Ελληνίδα ή Βουλγάρα σερβιτόρα, ας πάνε και στην Αυστραλία για ψώνια, αρκεί να μην έχουν χρεωθεί με δυσβάστακτα δάνεια για να πάνε.

Με λυπεί που παρεξηγείς το νόημά μου, και λειτουργείς με κάποιο δεδομένο που δεν υπάρχει στο δικό μου μυαλό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2011)

Στα αμαρτωλά μας νιάτα η Β. προσπαθούσε να πείσει τη φίλη της για τα καλά του κομουνισμού. Η άλλη δεν τσιμπούσε:
— Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να μπορώ να πάρω γούνα, έλεγε η υλίστρια.
— Μα πώς θα πάρεις γούνα με τις τρεις κι εξήντα που βγάζεις;
— Μπορώ να ελπίζω.

Να είναι αυτό το μυστικό του καπιταλισμού; Που μια στις τόσες μάς δίνει την ευκαιρία να ζήσουμε τη χλιδή, κι ας είμαστε μετά αιώνια σκλαβωμένοι σ’ αυτόν τον Μεφιστοφελή;

Μα πώς να αδικήσουμε την άμυαλη σερβιτόρα όταν σαν άμυαλες σερβιτόρες (ή, καλύτερα, σαν μωρές παρθένες, που δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ρατσιστικό) συμπεριφέρονται ολόκληρα κράτη; Μη μου πείτε ότι υπήρχαν πολιτικοί που δεν ήξεραν τι συμβαίνει με την παγκοσμιοποίηση, με την αποβιομηχάνιση της περιφέρειας, με τα κόλπα των τραπεζών, με τη γήρανση και τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία; Ποιος πολιτικός προειδοποίησε, με ειλικρίνεια και με έμφαση, για την παγκοσμιοποίηση, για τον υπερκαταναλωτισμό, για τις σειρήνες του χρηματιστηρίου (στις δεκαπλάσιες μονάδες πριν από 10χρόνια), για τις χίλιες δυο βλακείες που μας έφεραν εδώ;

Αν θέλουμε να δούμε γρήγορα καλύτερες μέρες, πρέπει να ζητήσουμε πολύ περισσότερα από τους πολιτικούς μας και από τους παραγωγούς του πλούτου, όχι από τις σερβιτόρες.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2011)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ζητήσουμε περισσότερα από τους πολίτες, πάλι. Όποιος κι αν είναι στην εξουσία, χρειάζεται μια κοινωνία ενημερωμένη, που θα αγρυπνά για το συμφέρον του διπλανού της, και θα καταλάβει επιτέλους ότι αξία δεν έχει να πάρεις ακριβό αμάξι για να μπεις στο μάτι του γείτονα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αν θέλουμε να δούμε γρήγορα καλύτερες μέρες, πρέπει να ζητήσουμε πολύ περισσότερα από τους πολιτικούς μας και από τους παραγωγούς του πλούτου, όχι από τις σερβιτόρες.


Μα αυτό ήταν το νόημα όσων έγραψα παραπάνω: Ότι το τραπεζικό σύστημα, με την ανοχή του πολιτικού συστήματος, οδήγησε τα άτομα στον υπερκαταναλωτισμό μέσω δανείων και πιστωτικών καρτών. Όποιος κατάλαβε ότι εννοούσα "Κάτσε, πληβείε, στα αυγά σου", προφανώς κάνει λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ποιος πολιτικός προειδοποίησε, με ειλικρίνεια και με έμφαση, για την παγκοσμιοποίηση, για τον υπερκαταναλωτισμό, για τις σειρήνες του χρηματιστηρίου (στις δεκαπλάσιες μονάδες πριν από 10χρόνια), για τις χίλιες δυο βλακείες που μας έφεραν εδώ;


Μα θέλουμε καν να τα ακούσουμε αυτά τα πράγματα; Είμαστε ικανοί να αποκρυπτογραφούμε τον έμμεσο τρόπο που μας τα λένε οι πολιτικοί; Εγώ θυμάμαι, τις ημέρες όπου το ΧΑΑ έκανε τζίρο συγκρίσιμο με το χρηματιστήριο της Φρανκφούρτης, πολιτικούς που έλεγαν ότι «το χρηματιστήριο απεικονίζει την οικονομία μιας χώρας». Ε, ποιος του φταίει μετά εκείνου που καταλάβαινε ότι η δήλωση του πολιτικού σήμαινε πως η ελληνική οικονομία έφτασε τη γερμανική; Ποιος μας φταίει που δεν εννοούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι για κάθε δολάριο που (100% δίκαια) ανεβάζουν οι πολλαπλάσιοι Κινέζοι και οι Ινδοί το εισόδημά τους χάνουν 3-5 δολάρια οι Αμερικανοί και οι Ευρωπαίοι; Ποιος μας φταίει που δεν μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε τις συνταξιοδοτικές κρατήσεις μας όσο δουλεύουμε για να διαπιστώσουμε πόσο λιγότερες ήταν από αυτές που παίρνουμε για σύνταξη;


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ζητήσουμε περισσότερα από τους πολίτες, πάλι. Όποιος κι αν είναι στην εξουσία, χρειάζεται μια κοινωνία ενημερωμένη, που θα αγρυπνά για το συμφέρον του διπλανού της, και θα καταλάβει επιτέλους ότι αξία δεν έχει να πάρεις ακριβό αμάξι για να μπεις στο μάτι του γείτονα.


Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι, πριν αρχίσουμε να έχουμε απαιτήσεις από τους πολίτες, πρέπει να ζητάμε συνεχώς περισσότερη υπευθυνότητα από τους πολιτικούς, τους φορείς του πλούτου και τα ΜΜΕ. Σε ένα μέλλον όπου όλα θα είναι πιο στριμόκωλα (δες περιβάλλον, δες φτώχεμα της Δύσης), δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια ούτε για χάιδεμα των αφτιών αλλά ούτε και για αντιθέσεις ρωμαϊκής αυτοκρατορίας. Από πού θα αντλήσουμε όμως υπεύθυνη ενημέρωση για να μπορούμε τα λίγα που προλαβαίνουμε να ψελλίσουμε κι εμείς να μην είναι εντελώς λανθασμένα κι ανούσια; Γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι έχετε διαβάσει ποτέ περισσότερες ανοησίες από αυτά που έχουμε/έχουν ξεστομίσει επώνυμοι και μη τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια.


----------



## crystal (Nov 26, 2011)

Δεν είναι μαύρο ή άσπρο, νομίζω. Το να θεωρείς χαζή τη σερβιτόρα που πάει για ψώνια στο Μιλάνο με την πιστωτική, αντί να μαζέψει πρώτα τα λεφτά και να πάει με γεμάτες τσέπες, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι τα βάζεις με τα λαϊκά στρώματα που είχαν το θράσος να απολαμβάνουν τέτοιες πολυτέλειες. Κι αυτό με τη σειρά του δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι τα βάζεις αποκλειστικά με το τραπεζικό σύστημα και τους πολιτικούς, λες κι ο πολίτης δεν μπορεί να σκεφτεί. Κι αυτό με τη σειρά του δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι απαιτείς από τον μέσο πολίτη να σκεφτεί πως όταν παίρνει επιτόκια 5%, είναι επειδή η τράπεζα σπεκουλάρει με τα λεφτά του και λίγα χρόνια μετά θα πρέπει να της δώσουμε 50 δις για να μην φαλιρίσει. Κι αυτό με τη σειρά του δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι δεν θεωρείς τους τραπεζίτες λαμόγια, κι αυτό με τη σειρά του δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι θέλεις και να φαλιρίσουν γιατί τότε τα λεφτά των πολιτών θα πάρουν μαζί τους στον πάτο, κι αυτό με τη σειρά του δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι θεωρείς τους πολίτες εντελώς άμοιρους ευθυνών, κι αυτό με τη σειρά του δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι... Μόνο στο δικό μου το κεφάλι είναι όλα τόσο μπερδεμένα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Από πού θα αντλήσουμε όμως υπεύθυνη ενημέρωση για να μπορούμε τα λίγα που προλαβαίνουμε να ψελλίσουμε κι εμείς να μην είναι εντελώς λανθασμένα κι ανούσια;





crystal said:


> Μόνο στο δικό μου το κεφάλι είναι όλα τόσο μπερδεμένα;



Νομίζω ότι δεν μπορούμε να αντλήσουμε από πουθενά υπεύθυνη ενημέρωση, επειδή απλώς δεν υπάρχει πουθενά τέτοιο πράγμα --και γι' αυτό μπερδεύονται όλα στο κεφάλι μας. Τα συστήματα είναι πλέον τόσο πολύπλοκα και τα προβλήματα τόσο πρωτοφανή και τόσο γιγάντια και οι εκτιμήσεις τόσο υποκειμενικές και πολιτικές που το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε είναι να μπορούμε να βρίσκουμε υπεύθυνα στοιχεία, για να κάνουμε τις εκτιμήσεις μας, σύμφωνα με τις θεμελιακές αρχές του καθενός μας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ζητήσουμε περισσότερα από τους πολίτες, πάλι. Όποιος κι αν είναι στην εξουσία, χρειάζεται μια κοινωνία ενημερωμένη, που θα αγρυπνά για το συμφέρον του διπλανού της, και θα καταλάβει επιτέλους ότι αξία δεν έχει να πάρεις ακριβό αμάξι για να μπεις στο μάτι του γείτονα.



Αυτό έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την ανθρώπινη φύση που ζητάει τις διαφορές. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν ξεπερνιόταν αυτό, για να ξεπεραστεί χρειάζεται μόρφωση, που δεν την διαθέτουμε, αν και διαθέτουμε πτυχία, χρειάζεται σωστά ΜΜΕ, χρειάζεται να μην πηγαίνει ο νους μας αμέσως στο πονηρό και στη συνωμοσιολογία κλπκλπ. Προσόντα που δυστυχώς δεν τα βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν πολύ στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2011)

Κρύσταλ, με μπέρδεψες!
Η σερβιτόρα είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα, αν υποθέσουμε ότι η σερβιτόρα αντί να πάει για ψώνια πάρει στεγαστικό δάνειο αλλάζει κάτι; Είναι πιο αξιόλογο το χρέος της; Ή ας υποθέσουμε ότι αντί για ψώνια πάει και φτιάχνει τα στραβά δόντια της για να έχει ωραίο χαμόγελο; Οι ψυχολόγοι λένε ότι μεγαλύτερη μακροπρόθεσμη ικανοποίηση έχουμε όταν ξοδεύουμε σε εμπειρίες (π.χ. ταξίδια) και για άλλους (π.χ. δώρα), οπότε η σερβιτόρα θα έχει να θυμάται το ταξίδι στο Μιλάνο και θα της φτιάχνει τη διάθεση για να εργαστεί και να βρεθεί σε καλύτερη οικονομική θέση. Παραδείγματα ηλιθιότητας υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν πάντα. Δεν έχει σημασία πώς ξοδεύει κανείς τα λεφτά του, αλλού είναι το θέμα. 

Υπεύθυνη ενημέρωση δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε από μία μόνο πηγή. Αλλά ένα χαρακτηριστικό της ευημερίας μας στην Ευρώπη δεν ήταν το ότι γίναμε Αμερικανοί με την έννοια ότι γίναμε εσωστρεφείς; Τι ενημέρωση αναζητούσαμε για τα θέματα που τελικά μας απασχολούν όλους; Τίποτα. Τις ειδήσεις μονοπωλούσαν πάντα τα εσωτερικά (πιο εύκολα), τα μεγάλα διεθνή βλ. Αφγανιστάν (πιο εύκολα) και τα άλλα ήταν σάλτσες.

Αλεξάνδρα, συγγνώμη δεν ήθελα να σε προσβάλω, αλλά αυτή την εντύπωση σχημάτισα, η οποία φυσικά έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την εντύπωση που δίνει το πρώτο μήνυμα σου σε αυτό το νήμα από πέρσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, συγγνώμη δεν ήθελα να σε προσβάλω, αλλά αυτή την εντύπωση σχημάτισα, η οποία φυσικά έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την εντύπωση που δίνει το πρώτο μήνυμα σου σε αυτό το νήμα από πέρσι.


Δεν άλλαξα από πέρυσι. Η φιλοσοφία μου εξακολουθεί να είναι ίδια. Όσο ωραία κι αν σε κάνει να νιώθεις ένα Σαββατοκύριακο στο Μιλάνο, αν τα εισοδήματά σου δεν το επιτρέπουν, είναι τρέλα να χρεώνεσαι για να το κάνεις. Τα τελευταία χρόνια οι σειρήνες των τραπεζών μάγεψαν πολλούς στην Ελλάδα. Έδιναν την εντύπωση ότι σου χαρίζουν λεφτά. Βλέπαμε σε μια εκπομπή στον Άλφα ανθρώπους των 1500 ευρώ τον μήνα να έχουν πάρει δάνεια 300.000 ευρώ και να χρωστάνε και 50.000 ευρώ σε πιστωτικές κάρτες. Ε, αυτό λέω, λοιπόν. Χρειάζεται σύνεση. Όσο και να θέλουμε να ξοδεύουμε λεφτά που δεν τα έχουμε, οι τράπεζες πάντως δεν μας τα χαρίζουν.


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2011)

Άλλο: δεν το 'ξερα πως οι τηλεπαρουσιαστές-τριες ανήκουν στα βαρέα και ανθυγιεινά! Το γράφει ο Τάκης Μίχας εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2011)

Μα δεν ξέρεις τι βαρύ και ανθυγιεινό είναι να παστώνεσαι κάθε μέρα με μέικ-απ και να στήνεσαι μπροστά σε κάμερες; Και το άγχος; Πού το βάζεις το άγχος; 
Αλλά καλά τα λέει ο Μίχας για την "απαξίωση" της κρατικής τηλεόρασης.


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2011)

Πολύ διαφωτιστικό (ως συνήθως) το Δελτίον Κρίσης 25.11.11 του Βαρουφάκη. Οι επενδυτές δεν αγόρασαν τα γερμανικά πενταετή όχι γιατί φοβούνται την αξιοπιστία της Γερμανίας αλλά γιατί ψυλλιάζονται ότι η Γερμανία θα γυρίσει στο μάρκο, με αποτέλεσμα το ευρώ να έχει χάσει την αξία του σε πέντε χρόνια, οπότε γιατί να αγοράσουν ομόλογα σε ευρώ; Καλύτερα να στέλνουν τα λεφτά τους στις χρεοκοπημένες γερμανικές τράπεζες περιμένοντας ότι με την αυτόματη αλλαγή προς το μάρκο θα αβγατέψουν. Και άλλα ωραία.


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2011)

Σχετικά με τα βαρέα κλπ: καλά λέμε για τους πολίτες, αλλά και το κράτος; Οι συνδικαλιστές; 
Τόσες δεκαετίες αντί να φτιάξουμε μια σοβαρή κοινωνική πρόνοια και σοβαρό σύστημα μισθοδοσίας- εισφορών- σύνταξης φτιάχναμε μπαλώματα. Ζήταγαν αύξηση οι εργαζόμενοι στην ΕΡΤ; Τους βάζαμε στα βαριά επαγγέλματα για να ανέβει το μηνιάτικο, χωρίς να ανεβαίνει η σύνταξη. Έπαιρνε λίγα παραπάνω ο εργαζόμενος, σταμάταγε η απεργία, όλα μέλι- γάλα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2011)

Costas said:


> Πολύ διαφωτιστικό (ως συνήθως) το Δελτίον Κρίσης 25.11.11 του Βαρουφάκη. Οι επενδυτές δεν αγόρασαν τα γερμανικά πενταετή όχι γιατί φοβούνται την αξιοπιστία της Γερμανίας αλλά γιατί ψυλλιάζονται ότι η Γερμανία θα γυρίσει στο μάρκο, με αποτέλεσμα το ευρώ να έχει χάσει την αξία του σε πέντε χρόνια, οπότε γιατί να αγοράσουν ομόλογα σε ευρώ; Καλύτερα να στέλνουν τα λεφτά τους στις χρεοκοπημένες γερμανικές τράπεζες περιμένοντας ότι με την αυτόματη αλλαγή προς το μάρκο θα αβγατέψουν. Και άλλα ωραία.


Οι υποθέσεις για την οικονομία είναι πάντα δίκοπο μαχαίρι, ένα «ναι μεν, αλλά». Η επιχειρηματολογία του Βαρουφάκη περιέχει και την αντίφαση, το λόγο που θεωρούμε ότι δεν θα ήθελε η Γερμανία να έχει ένα τόσο ισχυρό νόμισμα: «Η δημιουργία το νέου μάρκου θα δημιουργήσει ένα γιγάντιο κύμα κεφαλαίων που θα εισρεύσουν στο γερμανικό χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα καθώς οι επενδυτές θα προσδοκούν πως το νέο μάρκο θα αυξάνει λεπτό προς λεπτό την αξία του σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα νομίσματα, ιδίως το ευρώ. Αυτή η εισροή κεφαλαίων στην Γερμανία θα επιβεβαιώσει τις προσδοκίες τους κι έτσι θα αυξάνεται ιλιγγιωδώς η αξία του νέου μάρκου». Πώς μπορείτε να με πείσετε ότι θα ήθελε ποτέ η Γερμανία να της συμβεί αυτό; Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα επιδίωκε ποτέ η Γερμανία την κατάρρευση του ευρώ. Θα τη δεχτεί μόνο όταν δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα για να την εμποδίσει.


----------



## pontios (Nov 27, 2011)

O Richard Koo βλέπει ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στη σημερινή παγκόσμια κρίση και την κρίση που αντιμετώπισε η Ιαπωνία (1990-2005)... ίσως τα μέτρα που βοήθησαν την Ιαπωνία (τότε) μπορούν να τελεσφορήσουν και στην παρούσα παγκόσμια κρίση ; 
Αισθάνεται άνετα όμως που έφτασε το δημόσιο χρέος της Ιαπωνίας σήμερα στα 200% του ΑΕΠ ! ; 
Αυτό δεν παρουσιάζει κανένα πρόβλημα ;
(Τα ευνοϊκά επιτόκια βεβαία θα βοηθάνε).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt3KdH1uk-c

http://m.capital.gr/news.aspx?id=999201


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2011)

Από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή:

*Ελληνικό παράδοξο
*
Δεν αντιδρούν όλοι οι λαοί το ίδιο, σε περιόδους οικονομικής κρίσης. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα; Δείτε τι γίνεται στο μέτωπο των καταθέσεων σε Ελλάδα και Πορτογαλία, που είναι και οι δύο χώρες που προς το παρόν αντιμετωπίζουν και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα. *Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος, η μείωση των καταθέσεων στην Ελλάδα* από τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009 έως και τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2011 -μήνας για τον οποίο υπάρχουν επίσημα διαθέσιμα στοιχεία- *έφτασε το 19%. Κατά το ίδιο διάστημα, όμως, στην Πορτογαλία οι καταθέσεις αυξήθηκαν κατά 12%, ενώ η Ισπανία εμφανίζεται χωρίς απώλειες.* Οι ελληνικές τράπεζες έχασαν τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια πάνω από 50 δισ. ευρώ και οι καταθέσεις πλέον βρίσκονται στα 177 δισ. ευρώ από 237 δισ. ευρώ τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2011)

Ειλικρινά, δεν καταλαβαίνω από αυτό το απόσπασμα: Τι συγκρίνει στο άρθρο της η εφημερίδα; Ποιο ποσοστό αυτών των καταθέσεων αφορά μικροκαταθέτες και ποιο εταιρικούς ή μεγαλοκαταθέτες; Πόσα αφορούν ίδια κεφάλαια των τραπεζών που έχουν μεταβιβαστεί σε θυγατρικές στο εξωτερικό; Δεν έχει κοστίσει η κρίση --σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα-- πολύ περισσότερα στον μέσο Έλληνα από ό,τι στον μέσο Πορτογάλο; Υπάρχει κίνημα επιστροφής στο εσκούδο; Υπάρχει εκεί κίνημα «δεν πληρώνω»; Πόση φοροδιαφυγή/φοροαποφυγή υπάρχει εκεί και πόση εδώ; Γιατί δεν συγκρίνουμε χρόνο με χρόνο ή αρχίζοντας από πιο πριν, όταν εμείς ζούσαμε σε «θωρακισμένη οικονομία» και οι Πορτογάλοι είχαν ήδη περάσει 2-3 εσωτερικά πακέτα λιτότητας; Τι σχέση έχει ο φάντης με το ρετσινόλαδο; Και ποια αξία έχουν τελικά οι αποσπασματικές παραθέσεις στοιχείων που μοιάζει να παρατίθενται μόνο για να εξυπηρετήσουν την αυτοδικαίωση του συντάκτη τους ή τη συνολική πολιτική γραμμή της εφημερίδας;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2011)

Εύλογα τα ερωτήματά σου. Μπορώ να σου δώσω όμως και μια εικόνα από προσωπική μου εμπειρία: Από τον Ιανουάριο του 2010, δηλαδή πριν ακόμα υπογραφεί το πρώτο μνημόνιο, κάποιος γνωστός μου χρηματιστής όπου στεκόταν και όπου βρισκόταν κραύγαζε: "Πάρτε τα λεφτά σας από τις τράπεζες, σε λίγο θα τα χάσετε όλα!" Λόγω της ιδιότητάς του, καταλαβαίνεις πόσο τεράστια απήχηση είχε. Οι φίλοι και οι γνωστοί του άρχισαν να παίρνουν τηλέφωνο όλον τον κύκλο τους και να μεταδίδουν την παραίνεση από έγκυρα χείλη. Όταν εγώ τόλμησα να ψελλίσω "Μα αυτό είναι αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία", αντιμετωπίστηκα σαν εξωγήινη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2011)

Μα αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ, Αλεξ. Τέλος πάντων, τα πράγματα φαίνεται ότι προχωρούν πολύ γρήγορα:

*Η Μέρκελ και ο Σαρκοζί ιδρύουν το κλαμπ των Σούπερ-Ευρωπαίων* (από τη σημερινή _Die Welt_, εδώ). Πρόχειρη (φρικτή αλλά μέσες άκρες κατανοητή) γκουγκλομετάφραση στα αγγλικά, εδώ.

Και περιληπτική αναφορά στο _Έθνος_, εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2011)

Κι αυτό εδώ το σημερινό, προσφορά στην SBE (που θα νιώσει απόλυτα δικαιωμένη):

Η αρχηγός του Λαϊκού κόμματος της Δανίας μας αποκαλεί φοροφυγάδες και φοροδιαφεύγει στη Σαντορίνη


----------



## SBE (Nov 27, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι αυτό εδώ το σημερινό, προσφορά στην SBE (που θα νιώσει απόλυτα δικαιωμένη)



Mπα, δε χρειάζεται, ΞΕΡΩ ότι έχω δίκιο. :inno::up:
Οι άνθρωποι είναι οι ίδιοι παντού. Αν τους δοθεί η ευκαιρία να κερδίσουν, θα κερδίσουν. Διαφέρει μόνο το πως ζυγίζει ο καθένας το κόστος και το κέρδος κάθε πράξης. Άλλοι θα κοιτάξουν να βγάλουν κι απ'τη μύγα ξύγκι, άλλοι θα ασχοληθούν μόνο για μεγάλα ποσά, άλλοι δεν θα ασχοληθούν καθόλου. Οι τελευταίοι δεν είναι απαραιτήτως ο νομοταγέστεροι πολίτες. Μπορεί να είναι απλώς οι πιο φοβισμένοι πολίτες. 

Στην υποτίθεται προηγμένη Εσπερία υπάρχει φοροδιαφυγή, υπάρχει νεποτισμός, υπάρχουν κοινωνικές διακρίσεις, υπάρχει διαφθορά, υπάρχει ρατσισμός. Όμως για διάφορους λόγους που δεν είναι του παρόντος ο απλός μέσος πολίτης είναι αποκλεισμένος από τη μοιρασιά και επιπλέον όλα τα σκιάζει η φοβέρα της πολιτικής ορθότητας και κανένας δεν τα κουβεντιάζει. Κι άμα δεν τα κουβεντιάζεις δεν υπάρχουν, και μπορείς αφ'υψηλού να κάνεις κριτική στους Έλληνες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 27, 2011)

Και να προσθέσω ότι ξέρω αρκετές περιπτώσεις Άγγλων που κάνουν παρανομίες εκτός ΗΒ που στην πατρίδα τους δεν θα τους πέρναγαν απο το μυαλό.


----------



## Costas (Nov 27, 2011)

Lifestyles of the stealthy wealthy (NYT)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2011)

Τα _σχόλια _είναι όλα τα λεφτά: http://articles.businessinsider.com/2011-11-04/news/30358529_1_greece-german-deal-greek.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2011)

Όπως έλεγε προ ημερών ο Μίχας στο protagon.gr και είχε πολύ δίκιο: «Έχουμε πια πρόβλημα branding». Και όπως λέει και στο δικό σου ένας σχολιαστής: «Greece's big problem is not necessarily that this is true...it's that it's all too believable. Everyone probably assumes that even if this anecdote isn't true, there is probably a similar one that is true».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2011)

Ένα από τα (πολλά) βασικά προβλήματά μας είναι ότι όλα τα στοιχεία που κάπου και κάπως φακελώνονται ηλεκτρονικά δεν είναι δημόσια, προσπελάσιμα και αξιοποιήσιμα. Αυτή η βλακεία, κανονικά, θα έπρεπε να είναι μια απλή αναζήτηση (εντάξει, όχι εντελώς απλή, θέλει 2-3 λογικά κριτήρια). Όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι υπόθεση μιας αναζήτησης να δούμε πόσα τρόφιμα εισάγουμε (και δεν θα μπορούμε, αν βαρέσουμε διεθνές κανόνι) ή άλλα ανάλογα ζητήματα με σπέκουλες ένθεν κακείθεν.


----------



## SBE (Nov 28, 2011)

Δόχτορα, μου θυμίζεις ότι σε ευρωπαϊκές στατιστικές (επίσημες, ΕΕ, ΟΗΕ, ΟΟΣΑ κλπ) συνήθως δεν βρίσκουμε πλήρη στοιχεία για την Ελλάδα παρά μόνο τα τελευταία πέντε- δέκα χρόνια, όσο πιο πρόσφατα τόσο πιο πολλά. Ακόμα και η δεκαετία του '90 είναι συχνά αποσπασματική, ενώ όταν κοιτάς τους πίνακες βλέπεις ότι όλες οι άλλες χώρες έχουν απαντήσεις σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις. 

Το τραγικό της είδησης είναι ότι η προχειρότητα κι η τσαπατσουλιά που διαπίστωσα πρόσφατα σε πολλούς Έλληνες πανεπιστημιακούς είναι τελικά χαρακτηριστικό και των Ελλήνων πανεπιστημιακών του εξωτερικού. Και καλά, πες ότι τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια δεν προσέχουν τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες. Το Γουόρικ όμως είναι υποτίθεται από τα πολύ καλά πανεπιστήμια. Αυτό το πανεπιστήμιο έχει επιστημονικό προσωπικό που δεν ξέρει από τεκμηρίωση; Δηλαδή βαθμολογεί τους φοιτητές άνθρωπος που δεν εφαρμόζει αυτά που διδάσκει; Κι αυτός ο άνθρωπος είχε και δημόσιο αξίωμα στην Ελλάδα; Να, κάτι τέτοια βλέπω γύρω μου (και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα) και μελαγχολώ. Θα μου πείτε άλλο η επιστημονική δουλειά κι άλλο η αρθρογραφία. Αλλά δεν είναι άλλο, αφού τελικά μπορεί να χάσεις την αξιοπιστία σου άμα δεν εφαρμόσεις τις ίδιες αρχές και στα δυο.


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2011)

Judge blocks Citigroup Settlement with S.E.C. (NYT). Ενδιαφέρον το σκεπτικό, και δυνάμει και οι συνέπειες. Μένει να δούμε ποιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα της δίκης, αν γίνει τελικά δίκη. Αλλά το πιο καταθλιπτικό είναι το (ψευδο;)επιχείρημα "The agency contends that it must settle most of the cases it brings because it does not have the money or the staff to battle deep-pocketed Wall Street firms in court." Από την άλλη, η ανθρώπινη ιστορία γνωρίζει πολύ καλά πώς ήταν οι κοινωνίες όσο το Κράτος ήταν πιο ισχυρό απ' οποιαδήποτε οικονομική δύναμη (π.χ. ο Φίλιππος ο Ωραίος κόντρα στους Ναΐτες, η ΕΣΣΔ, ο Πούτιν κόντρα στον Χοντορκόφσκι). Πάρ' τον έναν, χτύπα τον άλλον...


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2011)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον, καλογραμμένο 'αφηγηματικό' άρθρο της Νίκης Κιτσαντώνη (sic) στη NYT για τις αξιολογήσεις του ελληνικού δημόσιου χρέους από την Moody's, από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90 και μετά.


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2011)

Κοιτάζω τηλεόραση στο ΗΒ και με πιάνει μια μελαγχολία, όχι τόσο γιατί οι ειδήσεις είναι άσχημες αλλά γιατί βλέπω για μια ακόμα φορά το φαινόμενο που έφερε όλες τις δυτικές οικονομίες στη σημερινή τους κατάσταση. 

Έβλεπα λοιπόν προχτές ένα πρόγραμμα για τις συνεργασίες κράτους- ιδιωτών σε έργα υποδομής, όπως σχολεία και νοσοκομεία, στο ΗΒ. Το σύστημα έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι φαίνεται ότι κάνει το κράτος έργα χωρίς να φαίνεται ότι ανεβαίνει το χρέος της χώρας (δε χρειάζεται π.χ. να εκδώσει το κράτος ομόλογα για να βγάλει χρήματα) και βεβαίως δεν είναι πρωτότυπη ιδέα, αλλά η πρωτοτυπία βρίσκεται στο πόσα βγάζουν οι ιδιώτες που εμπλέκονται και γι' αυτό υπήρξε πίεση από διάφορους φορείς για κατάργηση/ επαναδιαπραγμάτευση. Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται πληροφορίες http://news.bbc.co.uk/panorama/hi/front_page/newsid_9647000/9647431.stm"]εδώ. 

Σκέψεις όπως ότι τελικά το σύστημα "βάλτα στην πιστωτική" το εφαρμόζουν και ιδιώτες και κυβερνήσεις. Κι αναρωτιέμαι τελικά πώς θα ήμασταν σήμερα όλη η Ευρώπη αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτά τα κολπάκια και αυτές οι οικονομικές ατασθαλίες. Φτωχότεροι; Πλουσιότεροι; Μια από τα ίδια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2011)

Αυτό το φρούτο το έχουμε και εδώ (είναι τα περίφημα ΣΔΙΤ, συνεργασίες δημόσιου-ιδιωτικού τομέα), αλλά δεν είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο. Ίσως να είχε διαδοθεί αν οι μούντιδες/φίτσηδες/γκολντμανοσάξηδες μας είχαν υποβαθμίσει στον καιρό που έπρεπε, διευκολύνοντας τις κυβερνήσεις μας να δανείζονται αντί να οργανώνονται.

Όμως, τι ακριβώς σου κάνει εντύπωση; Ο συνασπισμός κεφαλαίου-εξουσίας; Big news! 

Και το θέμα δεν είναι (μόνο) η πιστωτική, είναι (κυρίως) τι της φορτώνεις...


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2011)

Είπα ποιά ήταν η πρωτοτυπία του συστήματος. Το κόστος για τον φορολογούμενο. 
Χτίζεται π.χ. ένα νοσοκομείο (για νοσοκομεία μίλαγαν κυρίως) και δεσμεύεται το κράτος να πληρώνει τα έξοδα κατασκευής και ό,τι άλλο έχει συμφωνηθεί, συνήθως συντήρηση και λειτουργία για 30 χρόνια, με τη μορφή ενοικίου. Τα έξοδα συντήρησης και λειτουργίας όμως δεν είναι προκαθορισμένα στην αρχή της συμφωνίας γιατί υπάρχει και πληθωρισμός κλπκλπ και το κράτος έχει χάσει το δικαίωμα να πει π.χ. δε μου αρέσει η καθαριότητα, παίρνω άλλον καθαριστή. Επειδή στα νοσοκομεία τη δόση του ενοικίου τη δίνει το νοσοκομείο κι όχι το κράτος απευθείας το νοσοκομείο έχει το οικονομικό πρόβλημα και αναγκάζεται να τα φέρνει βόλτα με λιγότερα, ενώ τα κρατικά λογιστικά βιβλία είναι υγιέστατα. Ίσως να φαίνεται ότι έχουν αυξηθεί κιόλας οι δαπάνες για την υγεία. Το άρθρο που έστειλα νομίζω αναφέρει ότι έργα αξίας 11 δις θα κοστίσουν συνολικά 70 δις στον φορολογούμενο. Αυτό σημαίνει 22% επιτόκιο για τα 40 χρόνια (οι πιο πολλές συμφωνίες είναι για 30, αλλά δεν ξεκίνησαν όλα ταυτόχρονα). 

Πιο πολύ με πείραξε η λογική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Όταν κηδέψουμε τη Mεταπολίτευση θα βρεθούν συγγενείς να την κλάψουν;

Πολλά θέματα για συζήτηση...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πολλά θέματα για συζήτηση...


Κοινωνιολογικά, ο εθνολαϊκισμός, ανέδειξε τη διάκριση μεταξύ προνομιούχων και μη προνομιούχων. Συσπείρωσε έτσι φαντασιακά το 90% των Ελλήνων σε μια ανύπαρκτη αλλά πολύ βολική κοινωνική κατηγορία. Όλοι αισθάνονταν πως ήταν από την πλευρά των αδικημένων.
Ψυχολογικά, στηρίχτηκε στην εύκολη συγκίνηση και τον εύπεπτο συναισθηματισμό. Η τηλεόραση συνέβαλε τα μέγιστα σε αυτό. Λέξεις κλειδιά: πάθος, οργή και αγανάκτηση. Το κοινό στοιχείο των πλαστικών σημαιών που ανέμιζαν τα εκατομμύρια των οπαδών μερικά χρόνια νωρίτερα με τις αμέτρητες μούντζες που πέφτουν τώρα με κατεύθυνση τη βουλή; ο ανορθολογισμός.
Θεμελιώδες στον εθνολαϊκισμό υπήρξε το πρόταγμα του εξισωτισμού, στοιχείο απαραίτητο της κοινωνίας της επαγγελίας των απανταχού λαϊκιστών. Όλοι, λοιπόν, έπρεπε να είναι ίσοι• όχι όμως απέναντι στο νόμο αλλά απέναντι στις επιδιώξεις τους. Όλοι, για παράδειγμα, θα έπρεπε να χτίζουν όπου θέλουν, να παρκάρουν όπου βρουν, να μπουν στο πανεπιστήμιο και βέβαια όλοι να το τελειώσουν.
Επειδή όμως, ο εθνολαϊκισμός είχε ως πρότυπό του την κοινωνία της αφθονίας και όχι αυτήν της αυτάρκειας (έτσι όπως εμφανιζόταν για παράδειγμα στις κομμουνιστικές χώρες) ο εξισωτισμός απόκτησε χυδαία χαρακτηριστικά. Ο νεοπλουτισμός έγινε όχι απλώς τρόπος αλλά στόχος ζωής. Κατά συνέπεια, αυτό που έγινε αντιληπτό ως κοινωνικό κράτος ήταν ένας συνδυασμός κορπορατιστικού κρατισμού και ξεχειλωμένου κεϋνσιανισμού. Με απλά λόγια, κοινωνικό κράτος για τον εθνολαϊκισμό σήμαινε, «Τσοβόλα δώστα όλα», ή «όλα τα λεφτά, όλα τα κιλά».
Μέσα από αυτό το πρίσμα μπορούμε επίσης να κατανοήσουμε γιατί η περίοδος διακυβέρνησης του Μητσοτάκη ή αυτή του Σημίτη υπήρξαν εντελώς παράταιρες και αταίριαστες με το κλίμα της μεταπολίτευσης, και λιθοβολήθηκαν εκ των υστέρων από σημαντικά τμήματα της κοινωνίας. Αν και οι δύο διακυβερνήσεις είχαν διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά, στυλ και άλλες προτεραιότητες, είχαν αναμφίβολα ένα κοινό στοιχείο: τον σαφή προσανατολισμό των ηγετών τους σε αντίθετη πορεία σε σχέση με τον κυρίαρχο εθνολαϊκισμό.
Σήμερα ο εθνολαϊκισμός της Mεταπολίτευσης βρίσκεται σε παράκρουση. Χρειαζόμαστε άμεσα ένα μέτωπο λογικής, όχι για να στηρίξουμε την κυβέρνηση αλλά για να οικοδομήσουμε ένα υγιές δημοκρατικό αύριο. Παρατηρώ τις αποκρουστικές εκδηλώσεις βίας, τις άθλιες καταλήψεις δημοσίων κτιρίων, την ακόμη πιο άθλια ρητορική των δυνάμεων του εθνολαϊκισμού, που εκτός από τις κραυγές του τύπου «δεν βγαίνουν τα νούμερα», δεν ακούω κάτι συγκεκριμένο (με εξαίρεση βέβαια τις δυνάμεις του ολοκληρωτισμού που έχουν ως όραμα τη Βόρειο Κορέα). Κατανοώ πως ο εθνολαϊκισμός όχι μόνο δεν έχει να προτείνει τίποτε για να βγούμε από την κατάσταση που αυτός μας έβαλε αλλά είναι σαν να μας λέει: αποθανέτω η ψυχή μου μετά των αλλοφύλων. Ας μην του κάνουμε το χατίρι ως κοινωνία να τον ακολουθήσουμε στο γκρεμό.​


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2011)

Μερικές σκέψεις:

Αυτό που ονομάζουμε λαϊκισμό, όπως εκδηλώθηκε μετά τη δεκαετία του '80, δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό φαινόμενο. Ήταν επομένως αναπόφευκτος, τη στιγμή που δεν είμαστε απομονωμένοι και ακολουθούμε λίγο πολύ όλα τα ρεύματα; 

Λέει ότι όλοι οι Έλληνες θεωρούσαν ότι ήταν αδικημένοι λόγω του λαϊκισμού, όμως αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι αυτή η αιτία κι όχι άλλα ζητήματα. Ακόμα και τις περιόδους οικονομικής ευημερίας, π.χ. μέχρι πριν τέσσερα- πεντε χρόνια, η Ελλάδα ερχόταν τελευταία σε κάθε μελέτη αισιοδοξίας. Ο πιο απαισιόδοξος, φοβισμένος και ανήσυχος λαός της Ευρώπης. Ο πιο "αδικημένος". 

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η κυβέρνηση του Σημίτη ήταν μια από τα ίδια και απλώς ο πρωθυπουργός όχι μόνο ανήκε αλλά και έδειχνε ότι ανήκει σε συγκεκριμένη κοινωνική ομάδα ενώ οι πολιτικοί γενικά συναγωνίζονται για να δείξουν ότι είναι πιο παιδιά του λαού απο τα παιδιά του λαού. Αλλά μήπως κι αυτό του Σημίτη ήταν επικοινωνιακό κόλπο ή σύμπτωση; Χρονικά συνέπεσε με την εποχή που τα παιδιά του παιδιού του λαού έγιναν νεόπλουτοι. Έτσι βρήκε τον εκφραστή του ο γιος του ράφτη κι η κόρη του καπνεργάτη που είχαν την ευκαιρία να μορφωθούν και να εργαστούν εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας, που νοίκιασαν διαμέρισμα στα βόρεια προάστια, οδηγούσαν Μερσεντές, παρακολουθούσαν το χρηματιστήριο κι έκαναν ό,τι επέβαλαν τα λαιφσταϊλάτα περιοδικά. Θα νόμιζε κανείς ότι πρόκειται για οικογένεια τουλάχιστον δέκα γενιές μεγαλοαστική (πιο πολύ θα το νόμιζαν οι άλλοι σαν κι αυτούς βέβαια).


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2011)

Άρθρο του Krugman στη ΝΥΤ. Εντάξει, γνωστές οι απόψεις του, αλλά: δεν μιλάει για αναγκαία αύξηση της ζήτησης στην Ελλάδα και στο Νότο αλλά στο Βορρά. Το δεύτερο σκέλος, γνωστό κι αυτό· το πρώτο, κάπως λιγότερο. Λέει ότι η αύξηση της ζήτησης στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να έρθει μόνο ως αποτέλεσμα της αύξησης της ζήτησης στο Βορρά, όχι αυτοτελώς (κεϋνσιανισμός με χρέη σαν κι αυτά που έχουμε εμείς δεν νοείται --το 'χε πει κι ο Γιαννίτσης σε μια εκπομπή, προτού υπουργοποιηθεί, όταν είχε πρωτοανακοινωθεί το επερχόμενο κούρεμα). Όσο για τα προγνωστικά του Krugman για το ευρώ, όλο και πιο μαύρα, όπως πολλών άλλων. Έχουμε καταλήξει όλοι να τους ακούμε σαν τις Πυθίες!

Αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά τα λεγόμενά του, συχωρέστε με --δεν είμαι οικονομολόγος!


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2011)

Και την πίτα ολάκερη και το σκύλο χορτάτο θέλουν κάποιοι. Δεν γίνεται αυτό, ούτε στην οικονομία. Περιμένω να δω αν γίνεται αυτό που φοβόμαστε: και η πίτα φαγωμένη και ο σκύλος νηστικός.


----------



## pontios (Dec 5, 2011)

Costas said:


> Άρθρο του Krugman στη ΝΥΤ. Εντάξει, γνωστές οι απόψεις του, αλλά: δεν μιλάει για αναγκαία αύξηση της ζήτησης στην Ελλάδα και στο Νότο αλλά στο Βορρά. Το δεύτερο σκέλος, γνωστό κι αυτό· το πρώτο, κάπως λιγότερο. Λέει ότι η αύξηση της ζήτησης στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να έρθει μόνο ως αποτέλεσμα της αύξησης της ζήτησης στο Βορρά, όχι αυτοτελώς (κεϋνσιανισμός με χρέη σαν κι αυτά που έχουμε εμείς δεν νοείται --το 'χε πει κι ο Γιαννίτσης σε μια εκπομπή, προτού υπουργοποιηθεί, όταν είχε πρωτοανακοινωθεί το επερχόμενο κούρεμα). Όσο για τα προγνωστικά του Krugman για το ευρώ, όλο και πιο μαύρα, όπως πολλών άλλων. Έχουμε καταλήξει όλοι να τους ακούμε σαν τις Πυθίες!
> 
> Αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά τα λεγόμενά του, συχωρέστε με --δεν είμαι οικονομολόγος!



Thanks Costa
I'm no economist either, all we can do is to remain interested at least and do our best to follow the events.

Από τα όσα κατάλαβα ..O Krugman και ο Richard Koo προέρχονται από την ίδια σχολή σκέψης (there's a Richard Koo youtube interview I posted on p 137 of this thread).
Κατά την άποψή τους, δεδομένου ότι η κρίση προκλήθηκε από το υπερβολικό χρέος του ιδιωτικού τομέα, και όχι λόγω τις σπατάλες των διάφορων Ευρωπαϊκών κρατών-μελών (εκτός από την Ελλάδα φυσικά), νομίζουν ότι τα μέτρα λιτότητας είναι μάταια και θα εμβαθύνουν μόνο την κρίση.
Προτείνουν αύξηση των κρατικών δαπανών, για να αντισταθμιστεί η ύφεση και η πτώση του ΑΕΠ .. και να βγούμε από την παγίδα χρέος.
Δηλαδή οι κυβερνήσεις θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουν να αυξάνουν τα δημόσια χρέη τους και να ξοδεύουν παραπάνω τώρα, για να βγούμε από την κρίση.
What they propose is counterintuitive, in that we need more public debt to get out of this debt trap, i.e. we need the governments to increase their spending by the same degree as the private sector is de-leveraging (is reducing its debt) in order to just maintain the same GDP. If we want to see growth (in GDP) the stricken governments would need to increase their spending (the public debt) by a higher degree than the private sector is de-leveraging. 
What Krugman and Koo are basically arguing, is that since debt was driving private sector growth and economic growth when the economies were performing well and since we are now seeing that private sector debt disappearing/decreasing it needs to now be replaced by public sector debt - i.e.(they argue) Europe is going about things the wrong way (by reducing public debt at a time when they should be increasing it) which is deepening the recession, thereby unwittingly setting a debt trap for itself.


----------



## pontios (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's another non-orthodox economist, professor Steve Keen of Australia.
Keen, Koo and Krugman .. interesting that their surnames start with K.

Must watch videos ... http://smarttaxes.org/2011/08/19/steve-keen/
Also ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4yVhxDTom0


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2011)

Η πρόταση που έρχεται από το χτεσινό συνέδριο των Γερμανών σοσιαλδημοκρατών είναι, με λίγα λόγια και σε αδρές γραμμές, ακόμη:

Ναι στη στενότερη, ευρωπαϊκή δημοσιονομική συνεργασία, ναι σε αυτόματα μέτρα (αλλά υπό δημοκρατικό, όχι δικαστικό έλεγχο), ναι σε ισχυρότερο μηχανισμό EFSF, ναι σε ευρωομόλογα (με όρους και προϋποθέσεις), ναι σε αυστηρότερους ελέγχους της αγοράς παραγώγων, ναι στην ανεξαρτησία της ΕΚΤ κλπ αλλά, μεσομακροπρόθεσμα, τα προβλήματα είναι δύο:

(α) Τι θα γίνει με το χρέος της ευρωζώνης, συνολικό και εθνικά. Εδώ η πρόταση (που έχει αρχίσει να συνδιαμορφώνεται από διάφορες πηγές) είναι να περάσει το πέραν του κατά Μάαστριχτ ανεκτού χρέος (το 60% του ΑΕΠ) σε ειδικό ταμείο, με συνεγγύηση όλων μαζί των χωρών της ευρωζώνης, και να εξοφληθεί από εθνικούς πόρους σε διάστημα 20-25 ετών. Ένα ανάλογο μοντέλο με αυτό που χρησιμοποίησαν για το χρέος (~200 δις δολάρια) της Ανατολικής Γερμανίας μετά την επανένωση, το οποίο αλλού εξοφλήθηκε και αλλού απορροφήθηκε από τον γερμανικό προϋπολογισμό.

(β) Επειδή μόνο με λιτότητα και δημοσιονομική ορθότητα δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει ανάπτυξη όπως έδειξε η περίπτωση της Ελλάδας, χρειάζονται νέοι πόροι για στοχευμένες δράσεις. Αυτούς τους πόρους προτείνουν να τους αναζητήσουν τα κράτη φορολογώντας τις τραπεζικές συναλλαγές.

Η στάση του SPD φαίνεται να είναι αρνητική στην εξέλιξη της ΕΚΤ σε Fed, επειδή οι διαφορές στα οικονομικά μεγέθη, τα δημοσιονομικά συστήματα, την ανάπτυξη, την πολιτική είναι πολύ μεγάλη μεταξύ των χωρών της ευρωζώνης.


----------



## pontios (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the summary dr.

I also read that there will be automatic disciplinary sanctions (that don't require member approval) introduced to prevent member states from running higher than the prescribed (allowable) fiscal deficit limit in the future. 
I find this curious as ..
Οι κυβερνήσεις μπορεί να έκαναν τα στραβά μάτια, αλλά όπως γνωρίζουμε, ήταν οι τράπεζες που χρηματοδότησαν την κερδοσκοπία που οδήγησε στην παγκόσμια κρίση χρέους (μετά το σκάσιμο της φούσκας).
Μιλάμε για ιδιωτικό χρέος.
Το ιδιωτικό χρέος (ή ένα σημαντικό μέρος αυτού) μεταφέρεται σιγά σιγά τώρα σε δημόσιο χρέος εφόσον οι κυβερνήσεις προσπαθούν να σώσουν την κατάσταση, αναλαμβάνοντας το χρέος.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω τότε γιατί η ΕΕ τώρα εξετάζει την αυτόματη επιβολή πειθαρχικών κυρώσεων κατά των κρατών μελών της ( εάν παραβαίνουν τα επιτρεπόμενα όρια του ελλείμματος τους στο μέλλον) αφού δεν ξεκίνησε ως δημόσια κρίση χρέους. 
Καλλίτερα δεν θα ήταν να εξέταζε (η ΕΕ) πως θα σταματήσει (στο μέλλων) τα ιδιωτικά χρέη πριν ξανά φτάσουν στα επικίνδυνα επίπεδα (για να αποτρέψει την επόμενη φούσκα) ; - ίσως οι κυρώσεις θα έπρεπε να στόχευαν τις τράπεζες, για να αρχίσουν επιτέλους να δανείζουν πιο υπεύθυνα. 
Άλλα μην το περιμένουμε αυτό, από ότι βλέπω. 
Even if you weren't a conspiracy theorist before the crisis, you can't be blamed for slowly turning into one now.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2011)

Το αισιόδοξο είναι ότι ο πιο κάτω τίτλος είναι απαισιόδοξος... Κι αυτό επειδή, κτγμ, ακόμη και ξένους ειδικούς να φέρεις, δεν μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν αν δεν έχουν κάνει τη σωστή διάγνωση. Και η αλήθεια είναι (όχι ότι δεν το ξέραμε) ότι η Ελλάδα ήταν (και παραμένει) ένα τεράστιο χωριό Ποτέμκιν. Με τεράστιες δυνατότητες, όμως...

*«Αυτή η χώρα δεν μεταρρυθμίζεται...»*

Στο ναδίρ έχει φθάσει η λειτουργία του κυβερνητικού μηχανισμού στη χώρα μας, όπως προκύπτει από την έκθεση του ΟΟΣΑ για τη δημόσια διοίκηση στην Ελλάδα, στην οποία οι αναλυτές υπογραμμίζουν τι δεν λειτουργεί στη δημόσια διοίκηση και τι είναι αυτό που εμποδίζει την Ελλάδα να προχωρήσει σε δομικές μεταρρυθμίσεις.

Από το Έθνος, συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2011)

Και κάτι για την οικονομία μας:
Greeks behaving badly? The micro-origins of crisis and revival
Βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον το σύνολο, αλλά απομονώνω το κομμάτι που πιστεύω ότι δείχνει πολύ καλά γιατί εγώ διαφωνώ εντονότατα με όποιον πιστεύει ότι είμαστε λαός σε σήψη κι άλλα τέτοια μελοδραματικά, με αφορμή το πάσο, τη φοροδιαφυγή κλπ. 



> Opportunists are not inherently crooks. They are ‘rational egoists’. They will conform to rules if they think it is in their interest. In an environment where most people are cooperators and where opportunism is punished, opportunists turn into cooperators. [..] But if opportunists are a majority, to begin with, it is very difficult for the group to converge towards cooperative behavior.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2011)

Ωστόσο, δεν εξηγείται το γιατί opportunists are a majority εδώ, και όχι π.χ. στη Γερμανία. Και μην ακούσω πάλι για μηχανισμούς που τιμωρούν κτλ κτλ, γιατί εδώ υπάρχουν οι μηχανισμοί, απλώς δεν εφαρμόζονται - επειδή στελεχώνονται από opportunists, που είναι και majority, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2011)

Άμα το διαβάσεις όλο θα δεις ότι το εξηγεί. Και το αντιπαραβάλλει με τη Δυτική Ευρώπη. Όχι πολύ αναλυτικά, αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο στόχος του άρθρου. Και λίγο πολύ τα ξέρουμε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Τελικά κάτι ήξερε ο Ντε Γκολ.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/november/27/newsid_4187000/4187714.stm


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Σε συνέχεια του #1390, μια καλή περίληψη με το βλέμμα του Νίκου Ξυδάκη:

*Πολιτικοί εναντίον διοικήσεως*


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τελικά κάτι ήξερε ο Ντε Γκολ.



Υπερβολές! Όπως είπε κι ο Σαρκοζί, όσοι δεν είναι στο ευρώ δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να συμμετέχουν στις συζητήσεις. 
Άσε που τώρα όλοι είναι ευχαριστημένοι. Ο Κάμερον γιατί θα έχει να λέει ότι το έτριξε τα δόντια των λοιπών ευρωπαίων. Οι ευρωσκεπτικιστές γιατί θα πανηγυρίζουν ότι βρήκαν τον πολιτικό που θα τους βγάλει από την ΕΕ. Οι ευρώφιλοι γιατί τώρα θα έχουν σοβαρά αντιπολιτευτικά επιχειρήματα. 

Οι 26 θα χαίρονται που θα μπορούν να συζητήσουν σαν άνθρωποι πια, χωρίς να έχουν αυτόν τον ενοχλητικό να τους κλαίγεται για το Σίτι κλπ. 

Εγώ τείνω προς αυτό που είπε σε μια εκπομπή μια καλεσμένη: επιτέλους, ας το κάνουμε αυτό το δημοψήφισμα (περί παραμονής στην ΕΕ) για να μπορέσουν άνθρωποι σαν έμενα που θέλουμε το ΗΒ στην ΕΕ να πουν και μια κουβέντα, γιατί μας έχουν αποκλείσει τα ΜΜΕ παρόλο που είμαστε πλειοψηφία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2011)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κάτι διαφορετικό στη σχέση του Βασιλείου με την Ήπειρο — όπως είπες, απλώς δεν θα μπορεί να εκβιάζει ο Κάμερον. Από την άλλη, όταν η κατάσταση είναι έτσι που είναι, το γεγονός ότι το μόνο που τον ενδιέφερε ήταν να μην του πειράξουν το Σίτι δείχνει ότι είχε δίκιο ο Ντε Γκολ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2011)

*Εθνική κατάθλιψη*

Με αφορμή δύο άρθρα που ψάρεψα απο παραπομπές σε άλλα νήματα...
Το πρώτο είναι αυτό εδώ 
Η εσωτερίκευση της ήττας 
και το δεύτερο αυτό:
Η «απαγορευμένη» στην Ελλάδα καινοτομία

Το πρώτο μας λέει λίγο πολύ αυτό που παρατηρώ κι εγώ και αναφέρω και εδώ πού και πού, για την κατάσταση όπως τη βλέπω από απόσταση (και απόσταση δεν σημαίνει χωρίς ενημέρωση, σημαίνει χωρίς την τοπική πλύση εγκεφάλου). Παρόλο που έχω πει πολλές φορές ότι πιστεύω ότι η ευθύνη είναι συλλογική και δεν υπάρχει άφεση αμαρτιών επειδή κάποιος έφαγε λιγότερα από τους άλλους, υπάρχει και όριο στην αρνητική σκέψη. Δεν ξέρω αν και αυτό το προβλημα οφείλεται κυρίως στους πολιτικούς, που η περιγραφή τους στο άρθρο μου θύμισε το γιο του φύλαρχου που σπούδασε στο Ήτον και συνδυάζει το χρυσό Ρόλεξ με την ψάθινη φούστα ενώ συνομιλεί με τους αποικιοκράτες ως εκπρόσωπος. Θεωρώ πάντως μεγάλη την ευθύνη των ΜΜΕ, τα οποία συντηρούν το κλίμα της απαισιοδοξίας και της σύγχυσης. Και για τη σύγχυση ας πούμε ότι είναι αναπόφευκτη γιατί είναι ζόρικη δουλειά να κάνεις σοβαρή δημοσιογραφία, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για οικονομικά ζητήματα εξειδικευμένα. Για την απαισιοδοξία δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία. Είναι πιο εύκολη δουλειά όμως το να βγάζεις είδηση με λίγο συναισθηματισμό και λίγη φημολογία και κουνώντας το κεφάλι ή το δάχτυλο.

Και καπάκι διαβάζω το δεύτερο άρθρο και ταιριάζει γάντι σ'αυτό που λέει το πρώτο: _Σπατάληση συμβολικού κεφαλαίου, αυτοσυκοφάντηση από στόματα ηγετών, διάχυση ευθυνών, συλλογική ενοχή, υποτέλεια, διγλωσσία, εσωτερίκευση της ενοχής από την κοινωνία._ Ο αρθρογράφος φτιάχνει μια ιστορία (από το τίποτα) για να ενισχύσει την απαισιοδοξία, δείχνοντας αυτά που λέω πιο πάνω για την ευκολία. Η προχειρότητα "ας γράψω ότι αυτά δε γίνονται στην Ελλάδα*, που κολλάει παντού". Αντί να χρησιμοποιήσει το ίδιο υλικό (ρηχό υλικό κατά τη γνώμη μου, αλλά τέλος πάντων, υλικό), για να προτείνει και όχι για να κατηγορήσει. Γιατί στην ουσία όλα είναι θέμα σερβιρίσματος. Τι γαρνιτούρα θα βάλεις. 

Η "εθνική κατάθλιψη" που αναφέρει το άρθρο, δεν είναι βέβαια νέο φαινόμενο, πάντα οι Έλληνες ήταν οι πιο απαισιόδοξοι Ευρωπαίοι και ζούσαν με διαρκή φόβο και ανασφάλεια, συμφωνα με παλιότερες μελέτες. Ήρθε κι αυτό και γονάτισαν, αντί να πάρουν θάρρος. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι όμως;

Δεν προκειται ποτέ να γίνουμε σαν τους Χ, γιατί εμείς δεν κάνουμε το Υ και το Ζ :scared: 
Ας παρουμε παράδειγμα από τους Χ, κι ας κάνουμε κι εμείς το Υ και το Ζ για να τους μοιάσουμε.  :up::)

Πολλά έγραψα, και κυρίως αλλού κατάληξα ενώ με άλλο ξεκίνησα στην σκέψη. Ίσως τελικά έπρεπε να το πω αισιόδοξο μήνυμα. 


*για παράδειγμα, όταν θα τελειώσει το πετρέλαιο η Σελ κι η ΒΡ (Βritish Petroleum, όχι Better Places) μπαταρίες θα πουλάνε στα βενζινάδικα κι έτσι δεν θα είναι καν ζήτημα το "Θα χρειαζόταν μια ζωή για να εκδοθούν οι άδειες από την πολεοδομία". Το δίκτυο υπάρχει. Αλλά άμα θες να υπερβάλλεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2011)

Αναμφίβολα οφτοπικίζω τώρα, αλλά ειδικά για το θέμα των σταθμών επαναφόρτισης, το σχετικό άρθρο στη βίκη είναι πολύ αναλυτικό και ενημερωτικό. Θα σταθώ σε δύο μόνο σημεία, που έχουν σχέση με το τεχνικό μέρος του άρθρου του Μανδραβέλη περί απαγορευμένης καινοτομίας.

Το πρώτο είναι ότι (προφανώς) ανάλογα με την παροχή κλπ, η φόρτιση δεν χρειάζεται υποχρεωτικά 3ωρα και 5ωρα. Αυτό γίνεται όταν φορτίζεις από την οικιακή παροχή. Δείτε τον σχετικό ενδεικτικό πίνακα εδώ.
Το δεύτερο είναι ότι, όπως μπορεί να δει κανείς από τις συνοδευτικές φωτογραφίες, τα «πρατήρια» δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά και τίποτε φοβερές εγκαταστάσεις. Εδώ μάλιστα υπάρχει και φωτό με τους φορτιστές της ισραηλινής εταιρείας (που δεν είναι, πάντως, τα αναφερόμενα πρατήρια αλλαγής μπαταριών).


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2011)

Δεν ήθελα να κάνω συζήτηση για τα τεχνικά λάθη του άρθρου, γιατί είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Πέρσι μελέτησα κάμποσο τα ηλεκτρικά ιχ, όχι απο τεχνολογική άποψη αλλά απο νομοθετική- πολιτική, για λογαριασμό μιας μεγάλης πετρελαιοεταιρίας, η οποία αναζητά τρόπους να παραμείνει στην αγορά ακόμα και μετά το τέλος του πετρελαίου- πράγμα όχι και τόσο ασυνήθιστο, αρκεί να σκεφτούμε απο που ξεκίνησε η Νόκια π.χ. και τι διαδρομή ακολούθησε (ξυλεία- ελαστικά- τηλέφωνα). 

Πίσω στο ζήτημα της καινοτομίας, κι επειδή ο Μανδραβέλης συστήνει βιβλίο περί Ισραήλ, το οποίο βιβλίο δεν έχω διαβάσει. Θεωρώ άτοπο το να έχουμε σαν προτυπο για μίμηση χώρα που έχει εντελώς διαφορετικές συνθήκες και το κυριότερο, μπόλικο αμερικάνικο χρήμα. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να μιμηθούμε καμιά χώρα πιο κοντά στα δικά μας, κατά προτίμηση κάποια που έχει χτυπηθεί από την ύφεση. Ναι, έχουμε να μάθουμε κάμποσα από το Ισραήλ αλλά μας λείπουν και μερικά βασικά- το τζάμπα κρατικό χρήμα. Και η επένδυση που χρειάζεται για να αποκτήσει η Ελλάδα τέτοια βιομηχανία (μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις υψηλής τεχνολογίας) είναι τεράστια. Πρέπει επομένως να αποφασίσουμε αν θέλουμε τα λίγα που μας έχουν απομείνει να πανε σε αυτό ή να πανε στην υγεία, στην άμυνα, στο ενεργειακό προβλημα (αποθέματα; ), στην παιδεία. Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται να πανε σε όλα. Εγώ μεροληπτώ, θα έλεγα να πανε στην τεχνολογία. Αλλά για να υπαρχει τεχνολογία χρειάζεται παιδεία. Χρειάζεται ενεργειακή ασφάλεια. Χρειάζεται σιγουριά ότι δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι.

Το Σίλικον Βάλεϊ έχει τις ρίζες του στον Β'ΠΠ, όταν η αμερικανική κυβέρνηση έριξε χρήμα στην πολεμική τεχνολογία, επιτρέποντας όμως στις συμβαλλόμενες επιχειρήσεις να έχουν και άλλη εμπορική δραστηριότητα. Το Ισραήλ ήταν το πρώτο μέρος εκτός ΗΠΑ που άνοιξε αμερικανική εταιρεία ερευνητικό κέντρο. Η ΗΡ αρχές δεκαετίας του '70, όταν ο διευθυντης του ερευνητικού τους τμήματος ζήτησε να παραιτηθεί γιατί σκόπευε να μεταναστέυσει στο Ισραήλ. Η εταιρεία φοβήθηκε ότι θα τον χάσει και του είπε μείνε, θα σου φτιάξουμε εργαστήριο να παιζεις, όπου θες*. Μετά ακολούθησαν κι άλλες εταιρείες, και πιθανόν να έπαιξε ρόλο και το ότι το Ισραήλ είναι πολύ κοντά στις ΗΠΑ και δεν εννοώ γεωγραφικά, οπότε οι εταιρείες αισθάνονταν ασφάλεια. Όσο για το ότι το Ισραήλ είναι χώρα μεγάλης επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας για νέες εταιρείες, υποθέτω (παλι χωρίς να ξέρω) ότι υπάρχει ευνοϊκή νομοθεσία, από την οποία μπορούμε να διδαχτούμε, υπάρχει πνεύμα επιχειρηματικό, αλλά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και μεγάλη οικονομική βοήθεια στις νέες επιχειρήσεις. Όχι απλά δάνεια αλλά και κρατική παρέμβαση με εγγυήσεις, με χρηματοδότηση προγραμμάτων κλπ. Και φυσικά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα της στενής συνεργασίας με τις ΗΠΑ και με ιδιώτες και με επενδυτές κλπ. Εννοείται ότι δεν αγγίζω καν τα περί έξυπνου λαού, επιχειρηματικού λαού κλπ. Όλοι οι λαοί έχουν και έξυπνους και χαζούς και επιχειρηματικούς ανθρώπους και βλήτα. 

*Κατί παρόμοιο πήγε να γίνει με την Ελλάδα και την ΗΡ πριν καμια δεκαπενταετία. Θυμάμαι ότι κάποιος Έλληνας ερευνητής τους είχε ξεκινήσει την προετοιμασία για κάτι παρόμοιο στην Ελλάδα, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι κατάληξη είχε, μάλλον άσχημη γιατί αρχές 2000 υπήρξε μια μίνι κρίση στον κλάδο και έγιναν περικοπές, οπότε μάλλον το έφαγαν το κέντρο με το που ξεκίνησε (όπως βλεπετε δεν ασχολούμαι καν με το αν τον έφαγε η γραφειοκρατία, θεωρώ ότι εταιρείες τέτοιου μεγέθους δε μασάνε με γραφειοκρατία κλπ, τους τα κάνει όλα ο λογιστής κι ο δικηγόρος τους).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2011)

Αν η επιστροφή στο γαλλικό φράγκο θα προκαλέσει οικονομικό και κοινωνικό σεισμό...







...τι θα προκαλέσει η επιστροφή στη δραχμή;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2011)

Πιστεύω πως αυτοί που θα ήθελαν ή που δεν θα τους πείραζε η επιστροφή στη δραχμή, ανήκουν σε δύο κατηγορίες: οι πρώτοι είναι όσοι έχουν βγάλει τα λεφτά τους στο εξωτερικό, και η δεύτερη είναι όσοι νομίζουν πως «επιστροφή στη δραχμή» σημαίνει απλώς ότι αντί για πεντάευρα θα έχουν χιλιάρικα και όλα θα είναι όπως ήταν το 2000.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2011)

Οι μύθοι της δραχμής, του Βαγγέλη Κορωνάκη, από την Athens Voice.

[...]Θα υπάρξει κοινωνική εξισορρόπηση και μείωση της φτώχειας.

Στην πραγματικότητα, θα συμβεί το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Ο πλούτος αυτών που έχουν τις περιουσίες τους στο εξωτερικό θα πολλαπλασιαστεί, ενώ οι καταθέσεις των μικρομεσαίων θα εξανεμιστούν. Ο πληθωρισμός και οι συνεχείς υποτιμήσεις θα μεγαλώνουν το χάσμα, ενώ θα δημιουργηθούν καινούργιες τάξεις νεόπλουτων που θα έχουν πρόσβαση σε συνάλλαγμα λόγω εξαγωγών και τουρισμού. *Οι αστικοί πληθυσμοί που δεν θα έχουν πρόσβαση σε αγροτικά προϊόντα θα βυθιστούν στην εξαθλίωση και την εγκληματικότητα, που θα ξεφύγει από κάθε έλεγχο.*[...]​


Αυτό το τελευταίο θυμάμαι που το συζητούσα πριν το καλοκαίρι με μια κοπέλα μετά από μια λαϊκή συνέλευση. Η λύση της για την πιθανότητα έλλειψης τροφίμων ήταν «ε, θα σου δίνει ο άλλος ένα λεμόνι...» και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Γιατί ο άλλος α) δεν θα κρατήσει το λεμόνι για τον εαυτό του ή για τα παιδιά του, β) είναι τίμιος και δεν θα το πουλήσει στη μαύρη αγορά, γ) θα υπάρχει πληθώρα λεμονιών στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα, και δ) όλοι μπορούν να τραφούν με ένα λεμόνι, δεν χρειάζονται άλλα προϊόντα, που αυτή τη στιγμή τα εισάγουμε αλλά αν γυρίσουμε στη δραχμή δεν θα μπορούμε να τα αγοράσουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

Όλα τα σενάρια επιστροφής στη δραχμή είναι τόσο εφιαλτικά, που μόνο αυτοί που έχουν βγάλει τα λεφτά τους έξω και αυτοί που ποντάρουν σε βιβλική καταστροφή του κοινωνικού ιστού (λέγε με Αλέκα) θα μπορούσαν να την υποστηρίζουν. 

Δυστυχώς, έχει αποδειχτεί ότι με την ίδια ευκολία που ο μέσος Έλληνας ξεχνάει και συγχωρεί τους πολιτικούς και τους ξαναψηφίζει, έτσι εύκολα και αβασάνιστα ξεστομίζει ηλιθιότητες του τύπου "Ας γυρίσουμε στη δραχμούλα μας".


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Οι μύθοι της δραχμής, του Βαγγέλη Κορωνάκη, από την Athens Voice.


Από το ίδιο δημοσίευμα:Το ευρώ θα παραμείνει σαν ένα δεύτερο παράλληλο νόμισμα δημιουργώντας τεράστιες στρεβλώσεις, ανισότητες και δυσλειτουργίες, όπως συμβαίνει σε κάθε τριτοκοσμική χώρα με παράλληλη κυκλοφορία δύο ή περισσοτέρων νομισμάτων.​Για όσους δεν το έχουν ζήσει, ας αρχίσουν να συνηθίζουν την έννοια «ου-γιε» (*у.е.*):

у.е. 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Условная_единица


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2011)

Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι κανείς από όσους ευαγγελίζονται επιστροφή στη δραχμή δεν έχει λύση για το πρόβλημα που θα προκύψει άμεσα: στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα, θα λείπουν είδη πρώτης ανάγκης, αφού με τη δραχμή, και μάλιστα υποτιμημένη, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αγορές από το εξωτερικό. Φάρμακα, τρόφιμα, τέτοια ψιλολοΐδια δηλαδή. Πώς θα αντιμετωπιστεί, ρε παιδιά, αυτό στην άμεση διάστασή του; Γιατί μέχρι να στηθούν κολχόζ, μπορεί να πεθάνει κόσμος στο μεταξύ. Ή δεν μας νοιάζει, επειδή θα έχει ανατραπεί επιτέλους το σύστημα, οπότε ας πεθάνουν και μερικοί;


Η ίδια κοπέλα, όταν της είπα τα παραπάνω: «ε, ας πεθάνουν και μερικοί». «Μα μπορεί να είναι χιλιάδες», της λέω. «Ας είναι», μου λέει. Κατά τα λοιπά, το υπάρχον σύστημα δεν σέβεται την ανθρώπινη ζωή.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

Ειδικά για το θέμα των λεμονιών, βαριέμαι να ψάχνω στοιχεία τώρα, αλλά την περασμένη δεκαετία η παραγωγή λεμονιών στην Ελλάδα μειώθηκε κατά 30%+, περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο εσπεριδοειδές, γιατί η Κορινθία και η Αχαΐα τσιμεντοποιήθηκαν (εξοχικές κατοικίες δυο ώρες απ'την Αθήνα). 

Και μια που λέμε για τρόφιμα, άκουγα ένα πρόγραμμα στο μπιμπισί προχτές για τις τιμές των τροφίμων και το μέλλον, το οποίο πρόγραμμα εξέταζε την περίπτωση της Βρετανίας βεβαίως, αλλά έδινε και κάμποσα στοιχεία για τη διεθνή αγορά και λίγο πολύ έλεγε ότι το κόστος των πρώτων υλών ανεβαίνει οπότε ανεβαίνουν γενικότερα οι τιμές των τροφίμων και έχετε γειά βρυσούλες. Μου δημιούργησε την επιθυμία το πρόγραμμα να πάω στην Ελλάδα και να αγοράσω πολλά στρέμματα σε καμιά περιοχή τελείως αγροτική και να αρχίσω να καλλιεργώ, αλλά εκτός από τριαντάφυλλα στη γλάστρα δεν έχω ιδέα από καλλιέργειες και τα ζώα βρωμάνε. Έλεγε το πρόγραμμα ότι η Κίνα έχει αρχίσει τις μεγάλες εισαγωγές που προκαλούν ελλείψεις, οι Άραβες έχουν κάνει συμφωνίες με αφρικανικές χώρες για αποκλειστική αγορά σιταριού, δεν έχουμε αρκετή ζάχαρη για να καλύψει τη διεθνή ζήτηση, χτες διάβαζα οι Νορβηγοί το φάγανε όλο τους το βούτυρο και δεν έχουν άλλο. Δεν πιστεύω ότι για την Ευρώπη αυτά σημαίνουν ότι θα πούμε το ψωμί ψωμάκι. Πάλι οι τριτοκοσμικές χώρες θα την πληρώσουν. Απλά θα στραφούμε ακόμα περισσότερο στο πλαστικό φαγητό, που δεν θα είναι φτηνό. 

Τέλος πάντων, άσχετα από το τι γίνεται με τα τρόφιμα, θεωρώ πολύ απαισιόδοξο το σενάριο που θέλει τον αστικό πληθυσμό να μην έχει πρόσβαση στις αγροτικές περιοχές. Ναι μεν πολλοί την τελευταία δεκαετία πούλησαν τα χωράφια τους για να αγοράσουν βίλλα σε νησί (ή στην Κορινθία), αλλά όχι όλοι. Από τους γνωστούς μου, που είναι αρκετά μεγάλο δείγμα, μόνο μια ή δυο οικογένειες ξέρω χωρίς καμία σχέση με την επαρχία. Και ενώ για κάποια χρόνια είχε ατονήσει το φαινόμενο της επιστροφής από το χωριό στο τέλος των διακοπών με το ιχ φορτωμένο κασόνια, τώρα έχει αρχίσει να αναβιώνει, μου λένε. Αλλά το χωριό μπορεί να καλύψει μόνο μερικές ανάγκες, και σίγουρα όχι τις ανάγκες σε σιτηρά, ζάχαρη κλπ. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι πιο πολλοί είναι τόσο απελπισμένοι με την τωρινή κατάσταση που αδυνατούν να σκεφτούν λογικά. Και δυστυχώς αυτό δεν είναι τωρινό πρόβλημα. Επί μια εικοσαετία πηγαίναμε σταδιακά προς την απόλυτη αδιαφορία για τα κοινά- λαϊφσταϊλάτα όμως. Κι όταν ξαφνικά ξυπνήσαμε είχαμε χάσει επεισόδια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Όλα τα σενάρια επιστροφής στη δραχμή είναι τόσο εφιαλτικά, που μόνο αυτοί που έχουν βγάλει τα λεφτά τους έξω και αυτοί που ποντάρουν σε βιβλική καταστροφή του κοινωνικού ιστού (λέγε με Αλέκα) θα μπορούσαν να την υποστηρίζουν.


Δεν μου αρέσει να κάνω τον απολογητή του ΚΚΕ και η αλήθεια είναι ότι, θεωρητικά, το ΚΚΕ μιλάει για εθνικό νόμισμα, αλλά επίσης είναι αλήθεια ότι έχω ακούσει την Αλέκα να εξηγεί ότι η επιστροφή στη δραχμή τώρα θα ήταν καταστροφική επειδή θα ξεπουληθούν τα πάντα κοψοχρονιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...έχω ακούσει την Αλέκα να εξηγεί ότι η επιστροφή στη δραχμή τώρα θα ήταν καταστροφική επειδή θα ξεπουληθούν τα πάντα κοψοχρονιά.


Α, μόνο γι' αυτό... Όχι επειδή θα καταστραφούν οικονομικά οι πάντες από μεσαία τάξη και κάτω; Όχι επειδή δεν θα έχουμε ούτε πετρέλαιο ούτε τρόφιμα; Όχι επειδή ο κόσμος θα βγει στους δρόμους και θα γίνονται λεηλασίες και ληστείες; Κανένα ολοκληρωμένο σενάριο επιστροφής στη δραχμή βγήκε ποτέ από τα χείλη της;


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

Έλα βρε Αλεξάνδρα! Είναι γνωστο ότι η θέση της Αλέκας είναι ότι δεν μας συμφέρει να βγούμε απο το ευρώ για όλους τους λόγους, όχι ειδικά για το ξεπούλημα, οπότε δεν υπαρχει κανένα σενάριο.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2011)

Πάντως, η πάγια θέση ΚΚΕ είναι υπέρ της εξόδου από την ΕΕ - πώς γίνεται αυτό αλλά και να μείνεις στο ευρώ δεν ξέρω, βέβαια.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

Μα το είχε εξηγήσει. Πάντα υπερ της εξόδου απο την ΕΕ και το ευρώ, αλλά στην παρούσα φάση αφού οι δυνάμεις του αστικού καπιταλισμού μας βάλανε στο ευρώ, μένουμε γιατί χρειάζεται να σωθούμε για να βγούμε με τον τρόπο που μας συμφέρει καλύτερα.


ΥΓ Και όχι, δεν είμαι οπαδός, απλά διαβάζω εφημερίδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν μου αρέσει να κάνω τον απολογητή του ΚΚΕ και η αλήθεια είναι ότι, θεωρητικά, το ΚΚΕ μιλάει για εθνικό νόμισμα, αλλά επίσης είναι αλήθεια ότι έχω ακούσει την Αλέκα να εξηγεί ότι η επιστροφή στη δραχμή τώρα θα ήταν καταστροφική επειδή θα ξεπουληθούν τα πάντα κοψοχρονιά.





Alexandra said:


> Α, μόνο γι' αυτό... Όχι επειδή θα καταστραφούν οικονομικά οι πάντες από μεσαία τάξη και κάτω; Όχι επειδή δεν θα έχουμε ούτε πετρέλαιο ούτε τρόφιμα; Όχι επειδή ο κόσμος θα βγει στους δρόμους και θα γίνονται λεηλασίες και ληστείες; Κανένα ολοκληρωμένο σενάριο επιστροφής στη δραχμή βγήκε ποτέ από τα χείλη της;


Έγραψα μόνο γι' αυτό που είχα ακούσει με τα αυτάκια μου. Μπορεί να διαφωνεί κανείς (όπως εγώ) με την πολιτική του ΚΚΕ, αλλά ουδέποτε θεώρησα ότι δεν υπάρχουν καταρτισμένοι άνθρωποι (και κυρίως, άνθρωποι της πιάτσας) στις γραμμές του.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

Μόνο εγώ έχω ακούσει την Αλέκα να λέει ότι πρέπει να γκρεμιστούν όλα; Θα με βάλετε τώρα να ψάχνω εφημερίδες και βίντεο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μόνο εγώ έχω ακούσει την Αλέκα να λέει ότι πρέπει να γκρεμιστούν όλα; Θα με βάλετε τώρα να ψάχνω εφημερίδες και βίντεο;


Μα το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο. Το ένα είναι μαζί μας, το άλλο στο μέλλον όπου θα διαμορφωθεί η πλειοψηφία των λαϊκών δυνάμεων κλπ κλπ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2011)

Ας μην πολυσυζητάμε αυτά τα εφιαλτικά σενάρια εκτός κι αν είναι ένας ακόμα τρόπος άσκησης πίεσης για μια ευρύτερη πολιτική ελάφρυνσης των διάφορων πιέσεων. Τα σενάρια είναι πιο ωμά στην NYT.
*Pondering a Dire Day: Leaving the Euro*
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/13/b...-what-if-draws-concern-dropping-the-euro.html


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

Το άρθρο Νίκελ δε λέει τίποτα που δεν το έχω διαβάσει αλλού, απλά παραθέτει δύο νέες μελέτες, εκ των οποίων η μία προβλέπει μέχρι και εμφύλιο πόλεμο. 
Δεν ξέρω που τα σκέφτονται αυτά τα περί εμφυλίου. Άμα ήμασταν Βέλγιο θα έλεγα ΟΚ, δύο λαοί, κοινή χώρα, αλλά στην Ελλάδα τι σόι εμφύλιο θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε; Χριστιανών εναντίον μουσουλμάνων; Βορείων εναντίον Νοτίων; Κομμουνιστές εναντίον νεοφιλελεύθερων; 
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι σοβαροί οι μελετητές που δουλεύουν με τη λογική των ασφαλιστικών εταιρειών. Είχατε εμφύλιο στο παρελθόν. Άρα θα έχετε και πάλι, γιατί προφανώς φταίει το μοντέλο που διαλέξατε. 
Πέρα από αυτό, το άρθρο είναι λίγο πιο μετριοπαθές από αυτό που ξεκίνησε την συζήτηση αυτή, ίσως γιατί δεν έχει σκοπό να δείξει πόσο για δέσιμο είναι οι απληροφόρητοι. 
Τις προάλλες άκουγα μια εκπομπή για την Αργεντινή και τα χρέη κι έλεγε ένας Αργεντινός οικονομολόγος ότι δεν ξέρει για την Ελλάδα πολλά, αλλά ελπίζει να μην ακολουθήσουμε το δρόμο τους γιατί για μήνες αμέσως μετά τη χρεωκοπία υπέφεραν και είχαν φτάσει στο αμήν, με εγκληματικότητα στα ύψη, με ανεργία στο 45%, με πείνα και φτώχεια. Μόνο που αυτοί είχαν πολλά εξαγωγικά προϊόντα και τους βοήθησαν οι διεθνείς συνθήκες (μεγάλη ανάπτυξη στις δυτικές οικονομίες) και ξελάσπωσαν.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2011)

Χτες εδέησα να στρωθώ να διαβάσω το ακόλουθο άρθρο του Στίγκλιτς (τελικά δεν ήταν μεγάλο):
The Book of Jobs 
Στο άρθρο συγκρίνει την οικονομική κρίση της δεκαετία του '30 με τη σημερινή (στις ΗΠΑ, φυσικά) και αναφέρει μερικά ενδιαφέροντα για όλους, όχι μόνο για τις ΗΠΑ. Η βασική ιδέα είναι ότι όπως και τότε βρισκόμαστε στο μεταίχμιο από την οικονομία που ξέρουμε σε κάποια άλλη, τότε από την αγροτική στη βιομηχανική οικονομία, τώρα από την κατασκευαστική βιομηχανία σε κάτι άλλο. Και τότε όπως και τώρα ο δανεισμός και τα συναφή έκρυβαν την πτώση για πολλά χρόνια. Τότε η κρίση έληξε με κρατική χρηματοδότηση για την ανάπτυξη της νέας βιομηχανίας, με κίνητρο τον πόλεμο και ενώ είχαν προηγηθεί διάφορα ημίμετρα που δεν είχαν σπουδαία αποτελέσματα. Οπότε προτείνει να γίνει και τώρα το ίδιο. Όχι πόλεμος βέβαια, αλλά χρηματοδότηση για την νέα οικονομία, που δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς πως θα είναι, αλλά κυκλοφορούν πολλές ιδέες (π.χ. ενεργειακή απεξάρτηση από το πετρέλαιο κλπ). 

Και σκεφτόμουνα που το διάβαζα ότι οι Αμερικανοί ίσως στο τέλος κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί δεν διστάζουν να καινοτομούν και η καινοτομία τους έχει βγει σε καλό ιστορικά και επιπλέον οι αποφάσεις παίρνονται σε τελική ανάλυση από μια σχετικά μικρή ομάδα που μπορεί να αποφασίσει για όλους. Στην ΕΕ απο την άλλη έχουμε 27 μέλη και 37 γνώμες και έχουμε επιδοθεί στις αλληλοκατηγορίες και τα συναφή σπορ. 
Αυτά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 20, 2011)

Το ακόλουθο ίσως δεν πολυκολλάει σε αυτό το νήμα, αλλά το βάζω εδώ γιατί κι αυτό σύμπτωμα της κρίσης είναι. Αν ταιριάζει αλλού καλύτερα μετακινήστε το. Disclaimer: μεταφέρω αυτά που άκουσα και ίσως έχω μερικά κενά στην πληροφόρηση. 

Ένας γνωστός μου που είναι άνεργος εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό έκανε το φθινόπωρο αίτηση για ένα σεμινάριο ανακύκλωσης. Το σεμινάριο είχε το έξτρα ότι περιλάμβανε και πρακτική εξάσκηση σε εταιρεία ανακύκλωσης, με την αόριστη υπόσχεση ότι οι καλύτεροι ίσως προσληφθούν. Ο ανταγωνισμός για μια θέση στο σεμινάριο μεγάλος, εποχές ανεργίας, το επάγγελμα του σκουπιδιάρη μοιάζει φαίνεται ελκυστικό. Τέλος πάντων, έγινε δεκτός ο γνωστός μου. 

Ρώτησα κι εγώ πόσα άτομα παρακολουθούν το σεμινάριο. Λέει 50. Μου φάνηκαν πολλοί, δε νομίζω ότι θα υπάρχουν μετά 50 θέσεις εργασίας στην περιοχή, κι επειδή αυτά τα σεμινάρια επαναλαμβάνονται, κάθε τόσο αυξάνονται κατά πενήντα όσοι κυνηγάνε τις ίδιες θεσεις. Αλλά δεν είπα τίποτα μην τον στενοχωρήσω. Το σεμινάριο τελείωσε και ξεκίνησε η πρακτική εξάσκηση στην εταιρεία ανακύκλωσης στη βιομηχανική ζώνη (30 χιλιόμετρα έξω απο την πόλη, πας με υπεραστικό ΚΤΕΛ). Κουβεντιάζαμε λοιπόν για την πρακτική εξάσκηση ότι είναι έξι μήνες (πολύ μου ακούγεται, αλλά ναι, εντάξει) και μου είπε ότι δεν πληρώνεται για την πρακτική εξάσκηση , δεν παίρνει ούτε τα μεταφορικά του, που δεν είναι λίγα mg: Αν η εξάσκηση ήταν δυο- τρεις βδομάδες θα έλεγα ΟΚ, μπορεί ίσως ένας άνεργος να πληρώσει δυο βδομάδες πηγαινέλα, αν και δεν θα έπρεπε κανονικά. Αλλά έξι μήνες; Ενώ το επίδομα ανεργίας του έχει τελειώσει;

Οι συνθήκες λέει τρισάθλιες (το περίμενα) και ο προϊστάμενος αγενής και απότομος. Εμ, αφού είναι επιστάτης των δούλων, τι να τους κάνει τους καλούς τρόπους; Δεν πάνε ασσορτί με τον βούρδουλα. :curse: Ο γνωστός μου πάει καθε μέρα ελπιζοντας να του δώσουν δουλειά κανονική στο τέλος.  Άλλοι από το σεμινάριο δεν είναι τόσο συνεπείς (ή τόσο αφελείς). Γιατί πάω στοίχημα ότι τον Απρίλιο που τελειώνει η πρακτική εξάσκηση αυτής της φουρνιάς θα έρθει για πρακτική εξάσκηση η επόμενη φουρνιά. Κι έτσι το εργοστάσιο θα έχει εξασφαλίσει προσωπικό, τι να τις κάνει τις προσλήψεις; Για να πληρώνει μισθούς; Αν από κάθε φουρνιά έχει 10-20 αφελείς που σκοτώνονται για να κάνουν καλή εντύπωση, βολεύτηκε. 

Έτσι λοιπον θα καταπολεμήσουμε την ανεργία, ε; Με το να βάζουμε τους άνεργους να δουλευουν χωρίς μισθό. Χμ, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, ίσως θα έπρεπε να το εφαρμόσουμε καθολικά, χωρίς αιτήσεις και ιστορίες. Όποιος είναι άνεργος να πηγαίνει να εργάζεται χωρίς μισθό. Και για να μη λερώνουν τα ρούχα τους, καθώς οι άνθρωποι άνεργοι είναι, που να ξοδεύονται να αγοράζουν καινούργια, προτείνω να τους δίνουμε φόρμες, που φυσικά θα τις αγοράζουν. Για το σχέδιο προτείνω οριζόντιες άσπρες και μαύρες ρίγες- κλασσικό και σταθερό στο χρόνο. Έτσι και θα ανασάνουν οι επιχειρηματίες που δεν θα έχουν να πληρώνουν μισθούς και θα αυξηθεί η επιχειρηματικότητα και οι επενδύσεις, και θα έχουν απασχόληση οι άνεργοι, με την υπόσχεση της καλής συστατικής αν επιδείξουν καλή διαγωγή για μερικά χρόνια. 

ΥΓ Κι εγώ κάποια εποχή παρακολούθησα κάμποσα σεμινάρια στην Ελλάδα αλλά ήταν επιδοτούμενα ή σου πλήρωναν κάποια προσωπικά σου έξοδα (π.χ. μεταφορικά) και δεν περιλάμβανε κανένα έξι μήνες εργασία χωρίς μισθό. Αυτό το τελευταίο ήταν που με ξένισε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2011)

Και πολύ άντεξαν...

Παραίτηση με αιχμές των οικονομικών εισαγγελέων:
«Δεν θα αποτελέσουμε θεσμική κολυμβήθρα του Σιλωάμ για συμφέροντα του οικονομικού εγκλήματος»

Και ένα απόσπασμα:
[...] «Με νομοσχέδιο που πρόκειται να κατατεθεί και μας κοινοποιήθηκε όλως προφασιστικά και με δήθεν επιχειρήματα ως αιτιολογία επιχειρείται η αντικατάσταση μας και η απαλλαγή από την παρουσία μας», υποστηρίζουν [...]

Ε, ναι, με καταλάβατε. Δεν ήθελα να περιοριστώ στη γλωσσική κριτική του τίτλου (θα προτιμούσα τις αιχμές μετά τους εισαγγελείς), αλλά ήθελα και να σας επισημάνω αυτό το _προφασιστικά_. Μάλλον δεν εννοούν οι εισαγγελείς ότι η κοινοποίηση είναι προάγγελος του φασισμού, αλλά ότι απλώς ήταν μια πρόφαση. Μήπως η σωστή λέξη θα ήταν, τότε, *προφασικά*; Ορολογία που υπάρχει ήδη στη βιολογία;


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2011)

Επί του γλωσσικού: Υπάρχει (στην Καινή Διαθήκη και σε θεολόγους) το _προφασιστικός_: _προφασιστικούς λόγους_.

*προφασιστικός -ή, -όν*, Α [προφασίζομαι]· αυτός που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως πρόφαση («προφασιστικοὺς λόγους», ΠΔ). (ΠαπΛεξ)

Θα έλεγα, απλώς, _προσχηματικά_ ή _ως / σαν πρόφαση_. Δεν μ' αρέσει ούτε το _προφασιστικά_ ούτε το _προφασικά_. Γούστα. Γιά να δούμε καλύτερα και την είδηση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Επί του γλωσσικού: Υπάρχει (στην Καινή Διαθήκη και σε θεολόγους) το _προφασιστικός_: _προφασιστικούς λόγους_.


Ναι, προ φασιστικών...


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2012)

Κάποτε ένας Λάσκαρης είχε καταργήσει την πάλη των τάξεων. Τώρα, με τις σιβυλλικές δηλώσεις της («Δεν δεχόμαστε ούτε καν τον όρο μισθολογικό και εργατικό κόστος») η γ.γ. του ΚΚΕ φαίνεται να καταργεί το κόστος της εργασίας. Πιστεύω ότι το ΚΚΕ οφείλει να κάνει γρήγορα μια διευκρινιστική δήλωση, μη νομιστεί ότι στη μεθαυριανή σοσιαλιστική κοινωνία, όταν ας πούμε υπολογίζεται η τιμή ενός εξαγώγιμου προϊόντος, δεν θα λαμβάνεται υπόψη το εργατικό κόστος, γιατί μπορεί να νομίζουν κάποιοι ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα συμβαίνει επειδή οι μισθοί θα είναι κοντά στο μηδέν.


(Φαίνεται ότι δεν έχω διάθεση για σοβαρή κουβέντα, ε;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2012)

The German treasury has just sold €3.9bn at a negative interest rate of -0.0122% (ie, they will receive less € back than they invested). Why would investors want to do this? What advantages does it have over simply holding the assets in currency-denominated bank accounts?

The post, and an answer to it, from here.

The news, here: Investoren schenken Deutschland Geld (Οι επενδυτές χαρίζουν λεφτά στη Γερμανία). The rest is in German -sorry, you'll have to pay something to get a good translation, but since you are willing to pay them as keepers of your money... :devil:


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2012)

Και εδώ μια απλή ανάλυση για τα τραπεζικά ξεσαλώματα:
*Η χειρότερη καθωσπρέπει χώρα*

Γλωσσικό σχόλιο: Σε κάποιο σημείο γράφει «υπολοιπόμαστε». Όπως ξέρετε, η (νέα) σωστή γραφή είναι... «υπολυπόμαστε». Διότι πλέον ούτε να λυπηθούμε σωστά δεν αντέχουμε.


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2012)

BLAENAU FFESTINIOG, Wales — This could have been Britain’s Greece. Δε λέει τίποτα καινούργιο (αντιπαραθέτει την έλλειψη αλληλεγγύης μεταξύ χωρών της ΕΕ στην αλληλεγγύη μεταξύ χωρών του ΗΒ, και την αποδίδει στην έλλειψη κοινής εθνικής ταυτότητας), απλά έχω παιδιόθεν μια συμπάθεια για την Ουαλία. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2012)

*Το πρώτο μεγάλο «κούρεμα» του δημόσιου εξωτερικού χρέους*
_Οι συζητήσεις ξεκίνησαν το 1875 και η συμφωνία υπογράφηκε το 1878_

Από τη σημερινή «Ημερησία»


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

Μετά από την εδώ πιο πάνω Britain's Greece, τώρα la Grèce de la France. (Le Figaro)


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2012)

Η αναπόφευκτη «εσωτερική υποτίμηση»
Από τον ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ Α. ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ
The Athens Review of Books (Φεβ. 2012)
http://booksreview.gr/index.php?opt...cle&id=156:-l-r&catid=59:-26--2012-&Itemid=55

Αυτό το άρθρο θέλει προσεκτικό διάβασμα και ίσως να μη συμφωνήσετε με τα συμπεράσματά του.

Η «εσωτερική υποτίμηση» είναι αναπόφευκτη, και αν δεν εφαρμοσθεί ελεγχόμενα, συνειδητοποιημένα και με τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή συναίνεση, θα πραγματοποιηθεί καταστροφικά μέσω της χρεοκοπίας. Αιτία της δεν είναι η σημερινή οικονομική πολιτική. Είναι η χθεσινή ανεύθυνη «εσωτερική ανατίμηση».

Και πριν απ' αυτό:
Είναι αλήθεια ότι η «εσωτερική υποτίμηση» δεν είναι μία απλή έκφραση. Κρύβει πίσω της πόνο, δυστυχία και ανασφάλεια. Είναι όμως εξαιρετικά παράλογο να της επιτίθεται κανείς και να την καταδικάζει. Αυτό ισοδυναμεί με το να καταριέται τον νόμο της βαρύτητας ή τους νόμους της υδροστατικής.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2012)

Δεν το διάβασα προσεκτικά, οπότε ίσως και να διαφωνώ άδικα (παρεμπιπτόντως το πρώτο μέρος είναι πάνω κάτω σαν το άρθρο του Εκόνομιστ για την Ελλάδα στο τρέχον τεύχος), αλλά στο τέλος λέει κάτι το οποίο ακούω συνέχεια και νομίζω ότι είναι υπερβολικό και ανήκει στα πλαίσια του εθνικού αυτομαστιγώματος. Ότι η σημερινή κατάσταση οφείλεται μεταξύ άλλων και κυρίως στο ότι οι μισθοί δεν ακολουθούσαν την παραγωγικότητα και συνεπώς θα έπρεπε να μειώνονται ή να είναι στάσιμοι αντί να αυξάνονται. 

Καλά και άγια όλα αυτά από λογιστική άποψη ίσως, αλλά έτσι η ευθύνη για την οικονομική πορεία της χώρας περνάει στον πολίτη, ατομικά, και δε νομίζω ότι ο πολίτης μπορεί να επηρεάσει την μακροπρόθεσμη οικονομική πορεία μιας χώρας. Και δεν εννοώ με αυτό ότι ο πολίτης δεν έχει δύναμη με την ψήφο του κλπκλπ. Έχει. Και καθορίζει με την ψήφο του και με τη νοοτροπία του το γενικό πνεύμα. Αλλά τις πιο ειδικές κατευθύνσεις τις καθορίζει το κράτος (όχι οι κυβερνήσεις, γιατί οι κυβερνήσεις κοιτάζουν μόνο μέχρι τις επόμενες εκλογές). 

Το πρόβλημα της παραγωγικότητας ήταν γνωστό εδώ και δεκαετίες. Τι κάναμε σαν κράτος για να το περιορίσουμε; Πώς οργανωθήκαμε μέσα από το κράτος; Έγιναν σχετικές μελέτες; Μετατράπηκαν σε νομοσχέδια τα πορίσματα των μελετών; Καθορίστηκε κάποια γραμμή πλεύσης που δεν την άλλαξε ο επόμενος ερασιτέχνης που ανάλαβε το υπουργείο; Έγινε κατανοητό από τους περισσότερους ότι και η δική τους επιβίωση εξαρτάται από τη συνεργασία τους; Υπήρξε συντονισμός του τραπεζικού συστήματος, της παιδείας και όλων των άλλων παραγόντων που είναι απαραίτητοι για την επιτυχία τέτοιων στόχων; Μ'άλλα λόγια, υπήρχε κανένα άλλο σχέδιο για να αντιστραφεί η τάση του προβλήματος; 

Δεν ξέρω τις απαντήσεις και υποψιάζομαι ότι θα είναι ναι, σε κάποιο βαθμό- προφανώς όχι επαρκή βαθμό. Κι αυτό γιατί για καλή μας ίσως τύχη, υπάρχει η ΕΕ και εκεί γίνονται μελέτες, προβλέψεις, συστάσεις και νομοσχέδια, αφήνοντας έτσι ελεύθερο χρόνο στον κατά τόπους νομοθέτη να ασχοληθεί με τα ζητήματα της επανεκλογής του. Επικυρώνει τη νομοθεσία της ΕΕ και καθάρισε, δε χρειάζεται να δουλέψει. 

Επομένως αντί να γίνεται ατομικό το ζήτημα ή αντί να κατηγορούμε τους αντιπαραγωγικούς εργάτες (που έχω πει εκατό φορές ότι χαμηλή παραγωγικότητα δε σημαίνει τεμπελιά), γιατί δεν καθόμαστε να σκεφτούμε ότι έχουμε αναποτελεσματικούς θεσμούς για την αντιμετώπιση μελλοντικών προβλημάτων; Και, ναι, το ξέρω ότι το λέμε, αλλά το λέμε στα πεταχτά και με ελαφρύ τρόπο και επιστρέφουμε στην κριτική των συμπτωμάτων, στο σχολιασμό της ανικανότητας του ενός και του άλλου και τελικά στην φράση- ομπρέλλα "έτσι είναι ο Έλληνας". Υποδομή φυσικά υπάρχει, δεν υπάρχει εφαρμογή. Κι αυτό δεν είναι ζήτημα του μη-παραγωγικού εργάτη αλλά του διευθυντή του.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι αυτό δεν είναι ζήτημα του μη-παραγωγικού εργάτη αλλά του διευθυντή του.


Μόνο που, ο μισθός που συμπιέζεται είναι -όλως περιέργως- του πρώτου...


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> ... αλλά έτσι η ευθύνη για την οικονομική πορεία της χώρας περνάει στον πολίτη, ατομικά, και δε νομίζω ότι ο πολίτης μπορεί να επηρεάσει την μακροπρόθεσμη οικονομική πορεία μιας χώρας.



Δεν αποκόμισα την ίδια εντύπωση. Ο καθένας φταίει ανάλογα με το ρόλο του. Ο ψηφοφόρος φταίει για την ψήφο του, αλλά ομόλογα δεν εκδίδει. Ο εργαζόμενος διεκδικεί καλύτερες αμοιβές, αλλά δεν τις δίνει ο ίδιος στον εαυτό του.



Elsa said:


> Μόνο που, ο μισθός που συμπιέζεται είναι -όλως περιέργως- του πρώτου...


Αν συμβαίνει, κακώς και περιέργως συμβαίνει. Στα πρότυπα που λειτουργούν ανεβοκατεβαίνουν και οι μισθοί των διευθυντών. Συχνά οι μισθοί των διευθυντών ανεβαίνουν επειδή κατάφεραν να κατεβάσουν τους μισθούς του προσωπικού, να κάνουν τη δουλειά με λιγότερους...


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2012)

Το ΥΓ του ποστ μου της 31-1-12 εδώ πιο πάνω (#1428) ανήκει στο νήμα της Τυποεκδοτικής, και θα έπρεπε να μπει εκεί μεταξύ #36 και #37.Αν το ποστ μου δεν μπορεί να κοπεί στα δύο, τότε προτιμώ να μπει όλο εκεί, και να φύγει από εδώ. Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σας.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Μόνο που, ο μισθός που συμπιέζεται είναι -όλως περιέργως- του πρώτου...



Αυτό είναι ίσως σημείο των καιρών, αλλά δεν είναι η κανονική κατάσταση των πραγμάτων. Ο μισθός του διευθυντή εξαρτάται από το πόσο καλά κάνει τη δουλειά του, όπως ο μισθός κάθε υπαλλήλου. 

Αλλά γιατί τέτοια αρνητική στάση προς τους διευθυντές; Μήπως γιατί διευθυντής = εργοστασιάρχης = καπιταλιστής = πίνει το αίμα του εργάτη με το καλαμάκι;
Όμως αυτό δεν είναι ο κανόνας. Ο διευθυντής του υποκαταστήματος της τράπεζας μισθωτός δεν είναι; 

Παρατηρώ (όχι αποκλειστικά στην Έλσα) ότι μένουμε σε κάποια στερεότυπα του ελληνικού σινεμά της δεκαετίας του '60. Όμως οι επιχειρήσεις της δεκαετίας του '60 πάνε, τέλειωσαν. Το ΙΕΚ διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων _Παπαγιανόπουλος- Κωσταντάρας- Γκιωνάκης και σία_ μας τέλειωσε κι αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αλλά γιατί τέτοια αρνητική στάση προς τους διευθυντές; Μήπως γιατί διευθυντής = εργοστασιάρχης = καπιταλιστής = πίνει το άιμα του εργάτη με το καλαμάκι
> Όμως αυτό δεν είναι ο κανόνας. Ο διευθυντής του υποκαταστήματος της τράπεζας μισθωτός δεν είναι;


Όχι βέβαια, δεν ισχύει το διευθυντής = εργοστασιάρχης = καπιταλιστής κλπ. Ωστόσο τα κορυφαία στελέχη λαμβάνουν αμοιβές όσες όλο το υπόλοιπο εργοστάσιο μαζί και κάτι παραπάνω, και συνεχίζουν να παίρνουν αφράτα μπόνους ακόμη κι αν η εταιρεία παρουσιάζει χοντρές ζημίες και κάνει του κόσμου τις (άλλες) περικοπές.
http://www.payscale.com/ceo-income/fortune-50
http://www.usatoday.com/money/companies/management/story/CEO-pay-2010/45634384/1
http://blogs.payscale.com/ask_dr_salary/2011/12/ceo-pay-vs-typical-worker-pay.html


----------



## Elsa (Feb 3, 2012)

SBE, με κάλυψε ήδη ο Ζαζ παραθέτοντας στοιχεία, αλλά το έχω διαπιστώσει και προσωπικά, ισχύει.
(η σκανδαλώδης διαφορά μισθού, όχι το ...καλαμάκι )


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2012)

Σημερινός Πετρουλάκης, από το protagon.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2012)

Elsa said:


> SBE, με κάλυψε ήδη ο Ζαζ παραθέτοντας στοιχεία, αλλά το έχω διαπιστώσει και προσωπικά, ισχύει.
> (η σκανδαλώδης διαφορά μισθού, όχι το ...καλαμάκι )



Είπα ότι αυτό είναι σημείο των καιρών, και σίγουρα είναι κάτι που πρέπει να εξεταστεί χωριστά. Αυτό που περιγράφει ο Ζαζ και όλα του τα παραδείγματα, είναι το αμερικάνικο μοντέλο. Εμφανίζεται ειδικά σε συγκεκριμένη κουλτούρα (την αγγλοσαξονική), ενώ οι Γερμανοί π.χ. που τα πάνε πολύ καλύτερα, δεν έχουν τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές στο μισθό του πρώτου και του τελευταίου της κάθε επιχείρησης, αν και αυτό έχει αρχίσει να αλλάζει τα τελευταία χρόνια σε ορισμένες επιχειρήσεις (όχι όλες). 
Όμως αυτή η ανωμαλία δεν είναι δικαιολογία για να τα βλέπουμε όλα μαύρα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2012)

Πού είδες, βρε SBE, ότι η Elsa χρησιμοποίησε _αυτόν τον λόγο_ για να περάσει το μήνυμα πως όλα είναι μαύρα;
1. Είπες εσύ ότι συχνά η μη-παραγωγικότητα ενός εργάτη δεν είναι προϊόν της τεμπελιάς τού ιδίου, αλλά φταίει ο διευθυντής του.
2. Σχολίασε η Έλσα ότι έχεις δίκιο ωστόσο, παρά ταύτα, οι αποδοχές που υφίστανται συμπίεση είναι του εργάτη, όχι του διευθυντή με το φταίξιμο.
3. Εκεί εσύ αντέδρασες σαν να σου πάτησαν τον κάλο — όχι δηλαδή με το τι πραγματικά ειπώθηκε, αλλά με βάση το τι _νόμισες _εσύ πως ειπώθηκε και με βάση το τι _πιστεύεις _εσύ πως υποκρύπτεται πίσω από ένα τέτοιο σχόλιο, βάζοντας σε στερεότυπα τα ελατήρια των σχολίων μας: Ότι δηλαδή εμείς στην Ελλάδα είμαστε φανατισμένοι κατά των διευθυντών επειδή τους εξισώνουμε με τον κακό καπιταλιστή-σατανά κι έχουμε μείνει σε καρικατούρες του '60. Καμία σχέση, μαλλαλόγια, μ' αυτό που προηγήθηκε στην κουβέντα.
4. Σου δίνω κάποια στοιχεία για το ότι, και ζημίες να έχει μια εταιρεία, ο διευθυντής θα συνεχίσει να αμοίβεται παχυλότατα (ενώ ο απλός εργάτης, όπως έχουμε δει, θα «εξορθολογιστεί» ως μέγεθος ή θα καταστεί «περισσευούμενος» —κοινώς θ' απολυθεί— ή θ' αναγκαστεί ν' αποδεχτεί περικοπές στις αποδοχές του).
5. Η Έλσα λέει πως κι εκείνη αυτό εννοούσε.
6. Σχολιάζεις λέγοντας πως αυτό αφορά τους Αγγλοσάξονες και τελευταίως και τους Γερμανούς, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δικαιολογία για να τα βλέπουμε όλα μαύρα.
Εεεεε;


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2012)

Εεπιδή δεν έχω διάθεση νυχτιάτικα για εξηγήσεις, σβυσε την τελευταία φράση του 1438 να τελειώνουμε. Άλλωστε ειπωθηκε κυρίως σαν σχήμα λόγου και όχι σαν αναφορά σε προηγούμενο σχόλιο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2012)

Και μια που λέμε για αμοιβές:
Spain caps senior pay at bailed-out banks

Spain’s centre-right government has capped the pay of executives and directors at banks supported by or taken over by the state, cutting their income in some cases by three-quarters.[...] High quality global journalism requires investment. Please share this article with others using the link below, do not cut & paste the article. See our Ts&Cs and Copyright Policy for more detail. Email [email protected] to buy additional rights. http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/9deff7cc-4e86-11e1-ada2-00144feabdc0.html#ixzz1lNBebLf7

Chairmen and chief executives of banks such as Bankia and Banca Cívica, which both received loans from the official bank rescue fund before listing on the stock exchange last year, will not be able to earn more than €600,000 a year, including pension benefits. Bonuses are suspended, and annual pay for non-executive directors limited to €100,000.

Last year, Rodrigo Rato, executive chairman of Bankia as well as a former finance minister and ex-head of the International Monetary Fund, earned a fixed salary excluding bonuses of €2.34m, and therefore faces a pay cut of at least 74 per cent this year.

The limits are even stricter for banks nationalised by the authorities during the continuing economic crisis to save them from possible collapse. In the case of banks such as Catalunya Caixa, whose chairman Adolf Todó was paid €1.55m last year, pay for top executives is capped at €300,000 and for non-executives at €50,000.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 4, 2012)

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βρούμε στοιχεία για τις ελληνικές τράπεζες. Πολύ πρόχειρα βρήκα ένα περσινό δημοσίευμα της Ελευθεροτυπίας με τον πιασάρικο τίτλο "Η κρίση δεν άγγιξε τα χρυσά στελέχη", αλλά σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν πιο ενημερωμένες και αξιόπιστες πηγές.

(Ζαζ, ευχαριστώ, να ένας άντρας που με καταλαβαίνει κλπκλπ :twit:)


----------



## Resident (Feb 4, 2012)

Οι αμοιβές των υψηλόβαθμων στελεχών στις Αγγλοσαξονικές χώρες είναι υψηλές.Την εποχή των παχιών αγελάδων αυτό το φαινόμενο δεν απασχολούσε κανέναν, ίσως κάποιους. Σήμερα, που η οικονομική δύναμη περνάει σιγά σιγά προς τις αναπτυσσόμενενες χώρες, ή τελοσπάντων σε χώρες εκτός ΗΠΑ, ΕΕ & Αυστραλίας, και η μεσαία τάξη, που αποτελεί την πλειοψηφία σε αυτές τις χώρες και "πυροβολείται" από παντού, είναι θέμα και μάλιστα ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό σε κάθε λαϊκιστή πολιτικό, ο οποίος δεν εξετάζει αιτίες ή λύσεις αλλά προβάρει ευχολόγια (π.χ., Mitt Romney, Rick Perry, Ροντούλης, Τσίπρας, Γιακουμάτος, Καστανίδης -μερικοί στην λίστα μου). Οι τεκτονικές πλάκες της παγκόσμιας κοινωνίας βρίσκονται σε κίνηση και μάλλον κίνηση σύνθλιψης. Αν η κάθε χώρα κλειστεί στο καβούκι της θα καταλήξουμε σε μικροκόσμους που θα θυμίζουν Madmax. Χρειαζόμαστε διαφορετικό(ά) μοντέλο(α); Ναι. Είναι η οικολογία ένα από αυτά; Σίγουρα, αλλά όχι για όλα τα προβήματα ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω. Προσωπικά απεύχομαι αυτό της ελεγχόμενης οικονομίας γιατί δημιουργεί στεγανά και ευνοεί τις ελίτ που δεν έχουν αίσθηση κοινωνικής ευθύνης, βλ. Ελλάδα, Συρία, Αίγυπτο, Ουγκάντα, Αργεντινή...

Υ.Γ. Όσο για τις αμοιβές ελληνικών στελεχών είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα είναι υπερβολικά υπερεκτιμημένες όπως και οτιδήποτε άλλο στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2012)

Κι επειδή τώρα δεν είναι μαύρα μεσάνυχτα και έχω διάθεση για μπλα μπλα...
Όπως είπε κι ο Resident κι εγώ πιο πάνω, στις αγγλοσαξονικές χώρες η νοοτροπία είναι ότι η επιχείρηση είναι ο διευθυντής της και όλοι οι άλλοι είναι αναλώσιμοι. Ο διευθυντής είναι θεός και αυτοκράτορας και άμα διαφωνούν οι άλλοι πρέπει να κάνουν πραξικόπημα για να τον διώξουν*. Βεβαίως μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι στην ελεύθερη αγορά καθορίζει η πιάτσα τις αμοιβές, αλλά εδώ δεν έχουμε ελεύθερη αγορά γιατί οι λίγοι που μπορούν να διεκδικήσουν ανώτατες θέσεις σε επιχειρήσεις μπορούν και να τα βρουν μεταξύ τους και να επιβάλλουν τις αμοιβές που θέλουν εκβιαστικά, με τη βοήθεια φυσικά της νοοτροπίας που λέει ότι αυτοί οι λίγοι είναι μια ομάδα _χαρισματικών_ που άμα δεν τους κάνεις τα χατήρια θα σου καεί το βίντεο, θα σου πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι κλπ κλπ. 

Από την άλλη υπάρχει το γερμανικό μοντέλο, όπου ουδείς αναντικατάστατος και η επιτυχία μιας επιχείρησης οφείλεται στην αρμονική συνεργασία όλων των στελεχών της, από τον διευθυντή μέχρι τον απλό εργάτη. Σ'αυτό το μοντέλο δε χωράει προσωπολατρία και οι μισθοί των ανώτατων στελεχών είναι πιο συγκρατημένοι. Θεσμικά αυτό εκφράζεται από το ότι στη Γερμανία στις μισθολογικές αποφάσεις συμμετέχουν και εκπρόσωποι των απλών εργαζομένων, κι έτσι συγκρατιούνται οι πάντες. 

Γιατί υπάρχει το αγγλοσαξονικό μοντέλο που προσφέρεται για κατάχρηση; Μεταξύ άλλων γιατί είναι έντονη στην κουλτούρα η ιδέα της αξιοκρατίας, των ίσων ευκαιριών και της ατομικής βελτίωσης, με ολίγο από λατρεία για τους επαΐοντες. Ο καθένας μπορεί να γίνει πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ (της Απλ, της Μάικροσοφτ κλπ.), επομένως αφού κι εγώ μπορεί μια μέρα να γίνω αυτοκράτορας, δεν ζητάω περιορισμό των προνομίων του αυτοκράτορα, να χαντακώσω τον εαυτό μου. 

Στην Ελλάδα τι έχουμε; Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε λίγο απ'όλα:. Πρώτα πρώτα, σαν ευρωπαϊκή χώρα είμαστε πιο κοντά στο γερμανικό μοντέλο. Και επίσης:
α. Έχουμε πολύ μεγάλα ποσοστά επιχειρήσεων που είναι οικογενειακές και τα ανώτατα στελέχη είναι ιδιοκτήτες ή συγγενείς τους, και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει κινητικότητα μεταξύ μεγαλοστελεχών ώστε να πούμε ότι δουλεύει η μισθολογική πιάτσα (ή κάποια συνωμοσία μεταξύ _χαρισματικών_). Γιατί να φύγεις από την επιχείρησή σου, που μπορείς να δώσεις στον εαυτό σου ό,τι μισθό θέλεις; 
β. Και από την άλλη πλευρά, οι μισθοί σε πολλές επιχειρήσεις καθορίζονται από τη συλλογική σύμβαση για όλες τις βαθμίδες. Και ξέρουμε (όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας ψάξει βιβλιογραφία) ότι οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις επηρεάζουν ελκτικά και την προς τα πάνω μισθοδοσία. 
γ. Πολλές μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις είναι κρατικές ή ελεγχόμενες από το κράτος και εκεί από το 2010 έχει εφαρμοστεί περιορισμός στο μισθό των στελεχών στα 5000 ευρώ το μήνα, όσο δηλαδή και οι μισθοί των υπουργών. Καμία σχέση με τα 10Κ το μήνα που έπαιρνε ο ειδικός σύμβουλος του Αθήνα 2004, κος Συνοδινός, το θυμάστε; Και δεν ήταν στέλεχος, σύμβουλος ήταν. 

Τώρα για να επιστρέψουμε στα του Ζαζ, στοιχεία από ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις έχουμε; Βρίσκω π.χ. ότι το 2008 ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος τη Εθνικής είχε αποδοχές 410Κ ευρώ, π.χ. αλλά δε βρίσκω τίποτα πιο πρόσφατο. 

* Αρκεί να θυμηθούμε όσα ειπώθηκαν πρόσφατα με αφορμή το θάνατο του Στήβ Τζόμπς. Ο θεός Τζόμπς, που έσωσε την Απλ, που είχε όραμα, που πάλεψε με το δράκο δεμένος πισθάγκωνα κλπ κλπ. Που χρειάστηκε να τον διώξουν με δόλο οι άλλοι του ΔΣ. Αλλά επέστρεψε νικητής να αναστήσει τη λαβωμένη επιχείρηση. Ξέρει κανένας τον πρόεδρο καμιάς γερμανικής εταιρείας;


----------



## Resident (Feb 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ξέρει κανένας τον πρόεδρο καμιάς γερμανικής εταιρείας;



Βεβαίως, Ackermann, CEO of Deutsche Bank, .


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2012)

Λόγω τίτλου του νήματος, το βάζω εδώ: Η Ελλάδα σε Κρίση (ΕΚΕ) (αν έχει ξαναμπεί, συχωρέστε με)


----------



## creationweb (Feb 5, 2012)

"Δεν θα πληρώσουν την κρίση οι εργαζόμενοι, αφού δεν φταίνε αυτοί για την κρίση" Πρέπει να ξεφύγουμε πλέον από αυτή τη νοοτροπία!


*Προειδοποίηση διαχειριστή: Σας παρακαλούμε να μην αξιοποιείτε το χώρο της υπογραφής για να κάνετε έμμεση ή άμεση διαφήμιση. Επιθυμούμε τη συμμετοχή των μελών που δεν έχουν κατά νου την προσωπική τους προβολή.*


----------



## Palavra (Feb 7, 2012)

Ενας αναρχικός λέει «ναι» στον Παπαδήμο. Συνέντευξη του Τ. Ρόμβου στο Σταύρο Θεοδωράκη, τα Νέα, 04/02/12.


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2012)

Το δικό του "Δυο φεγγάρια στην πλατεία" το θυμάμαι όταν είχε βγει, και το είχα ξεφυλλίσει.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ενας αναρχικός λέει «ναι» στον Παπαδήμο. Συνέντευξη του Τ. Ρόμβου στο Σταύρο Θεοδωράκη, τα Νέα, 04/02/12.


 
Επειδή το έβλεπα πολλά χρόνια να συμβαίνει, περίπου μια εικοσαετία όπως λέει:
[...]
- Η κρίση έχει αλλάξει τη ζωή στη Σύρο;
- Εγώ τι να χάσω από την κρίση; Ούτε επιχορηγήσεις έπαιρνα ούτε αργομισθίες. Αυτοί που είχαν στρογγυλοκαθήσει, ξαφνιαστήκανε. Στη Σύρο οι νέοι είχαν γίνει σεμιναριάδες. Τα τελευταία 15-20 χρόνια πήγαιναν από σεμινάριο σε σεμινάριο επιδοτούμενοι. Ηταν σαν επιδημία... Τους δίδαξαν κινηματογράφο. Θα κάνει κανείς στη Σύρο κινηματογράφο; Μετά τους έμαθαν «αναστήλωση ξερολιθιών». Πηγαίνουν οι κοπέλες και μαθαίνουν να στοιβάζουν πέτρες! Πού θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν; Απίθανα πράγματα μόνο και μόνο για να παίρνουν λεφτά και να μη δουλεύουν.
[...]


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Η είδηση, όπως δημοσιεύεται στο in.gr, στη μέση της γνωστής διαφήμισης, με τους σαντουιτσάδες ένθεν και ένθεν, έχει τη σωστή εικονογράφηση. Λέει:

«Τορπίλη» από ΛΑΟΣ
Δεν θα συμμετάσχει ο Γιώργος Καρατζαφέρης στο συμβούλιο των πολιτικών αρχηγών

Τι έγινε; Είδε ο Καρατζαφέρης ότι δεν πουλάνε τα σάντουιτς με ολίγη και αποφάσισε να πάει με τους ομορφάντρες;

Από το protagon.gr αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είναι χαμένος στη μετάφραση... Τιτίβισμα:
Δεν πάει ο Καρατζαφέρης στη συνάντηση αν δεν πάρει στα χέρια του, μεταφρασμένο, το κείμενο του νέου μνημονίου. Όλοι οι άλλοι έχουν ραντεβού στις 17.00, αν και θα ήταν πιο ασφαλές να τα πουν στις 05.00.


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2012)

It's Time To End the Greek Rescue Farce
_The truth is that it must have been obvious to all parties concerned, including the Germans, that the figures were pulled out of thin air. What kind of investor would invest so much money in a country that, for the foreseeable future, will be stuck in a serious economic depression?_

κλπ κλπ κλπ

Πολλή αρθρογραφία βλέπω με το ίδιο σκεπτικό τελευταία, όλα τα σχόλια, τα άρθρα κλπ στο ίδιο θέμα: _ποιός ηλίθιος πρότεινε τέτοιες λύσεις, και πόσο άσχετοι με την κοινή λογική ήταν όσοι συμφώνησαν, που να του πάρει ο διάολος τον πατέρα; _ 
Απάντηση: ο γιος σου το πρότεινε 
(δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ στο αστείο από το ελληνικό σινεμά) 

Πρόκειται για τις ίδιες πηγές που πριν δυο χρόνια πρότειναν σαν μοναδική λύση αυτά που τώρα θεωρούν ότι ήταν ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι δεν θα δούλευε, γιατί η οικονομική κρίση είναι μεγάλη και περιλαμβάνει πολλές χώρες κλπκλπ. Και τελικά ποιός δεν καταλάβαινε το μέγεθος του διεθνούς προβλήματος; Ας πούμε ότι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε στον κόσμο μας. Στη λοιπή Ευρώπη, που έχουν πιο γενική εικόνα της διεθνούς κατάστασης, ούτε εκεί το καταλάβαιναν; Όλοι στρουθοκάμηλοι πια; 

Τέλος πάντων, τέτοια ώρα, τέτοια λόγια, το ζήτημα τώρα είναι αλλού.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Μου αρέσει που στις διαγνώσεις είναι όλοι καλοί, αλλά στη θεραπεία άντε να μην πω. Ο συγκεκριμένος εξηγεί και μόνος του (μερικούς από) τους πολλούς λόγους που είπε άντε να μην πω τι είπε. Αλλά βέβαια για την Ελλάδα η λύση είναι να φτάσουμε μια και καλή στον απόλυτο πάτο, οπότε ο δρόμος πια θα είναι μόνο προς τα πάνω...


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2012)

Απόλυτος πάτος δεν υπάρχει. Για τον άνθρωπο, είναι ο θάνατος. Για ένα λαό, η βιολογική του εξαφάνιση. Όλα τα άλλα δεν είναι απόλυτα αλλά σχετικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2012)

Costas said:


> Απόλυτος πάτος δεν υπάρχει. Για τον άνθρωπο, είναι ο θάνατος. Για ένα λαό, η βιολογική του εξαφάνιση. Όλα τα άλλα δεν είναι απόλυτα αλλά σχετικά.


Κάτι τέτοιο σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, αλλά πνίγομαι στη δουλειά και δεν το είπα. "Ποιος απόλυτος πάτος;" Ο πάτος στον οποίο βρίσκεται η Αϊτή; Ο πάτος στον οποίο βρίσκεται η Σομαλία; Γιατί αν περιμένουμε να σταματήσει κάπου από μόνη της η κατρακύλα, δεν σταματάει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Costas said:


> Απόλυτος πάτος δεν υπάρχει. Για τον άνθρωπο, είναι ο θάνατος. Για ένα λαό, η βιολογική του εξαφάνιση. Όλα τα άλλα δεν είναι απόλυτα αλλά σχετικά.


Σύμφωνοι, κάτι παρόμοιο έχω πει κι εγώ κατά καιρούς, άλλο το πλονζόν στην πισίνα κι άλλο στο φρέαρ των Οινουσσών, αλλά εννοώ ότι θα περάσουμε μερικά επίπεδα μαζί, να μην καθυστερούμε:
παύση πληρωμών
επιστροφή στη δραχμή
έξοδο από την ΕΕ
ενδεχομένως ταυτόχρονη κήρυξη πολέμου στην Τουρκία και την Αλβανία (να ανακτήσουμε και παλαιόθεν χαμένη εθνική υπερηφάνεια)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> ενδεχομένως ταυτόχρονη κήρυξη πολέμου στην Τουρκία και την Αλβανία (να ανακτήσουμε και παλαιόθεν χαμένη εθνική υπερηφάνεια)


Αυτό θα είναι ένδειξη μεγάλης ανάκαμψης, επειδή θα έχουμε ανακαλύψει τρόπο να προχωράνε τα τανκς και να πετάνε τα αεριωθούμενα με φρέσκο νεράκι...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό θα είναι δείγμα μεγάλης ανάκαμψης, επειδή θα έχουμε ανακαλύψει τρόπο να προχωράνε τα τανκς και να πετάνε τα αεριωθούμενα με φρέσκο νεράκι...


Ώπος ξαίρουμαι πολί καλά όλει, ο ελλινικώς λαώς ίνε ανότερως απώ τους άλλους κε δεν έχι ανάγκει τανκς κε ταίτια άλλα ντεντεδίστικα: θα πειάσι τα όπλα κε θα καθαρείσι ώπος οι προγόνη του, με τα στιβαρά του χαίρια, γειατή όταν ο ελλινκώς λαώς ύχε εφαίβρη τα δόρια, η άλλει έτρογαν βαιλανείδια στα δέντρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με το παλιό ανέκδοτο, όταν έμαθε ο χαλίφης ότι είχε αρχίσει η πλάκα με τα μέτρα που έπαιρνε, κατατρόμαξε. Πλάκα, π.χ. σαν κι αυτήν εδώ:

[...]

Την ίδια περίοδο που το ΥΠΑΑΝ επεξεργάζεται την αλλαγή του αγορανομικού κώδικα εξετάζει και το ενδεχόμενο δημιουργίας ενός μηχανισμού συμπίεσης των τιμών μέσω της σάρωσης των αγορών. Χωρίς να μπορεί να διευκρινιστεί το πώς θα λειτουργεί αυτό το σύστημα, ο κ. Κομνηνός ανέφερε ότι κάτι ανάλογο έχει εφαρμοστεί στην Αυστραλία και στο Μεξικό με θετικά αποτελέσματα.

Τη μεθοδολογία για την εφαρμογή του εν λόγω συστήματος την κατέχει ο ΟΟΣΑ, ωστόσο τη διαθέτει μετ' αμοιβής. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η πολιτική ηγεσία του ΥΠΑΑΝ απευθύνθηκε στον ΟΟΣΑ για την αγορά της μεθοδολογίας, ωστόσο η τιμή των 600.000 ευρώ στην οποία τη διέθετε κρίθηκε ασύμφορη. Μάλιστα, για τη μείωση της τιμής ζητήθηκε και η παρέμβαση της Task Forse, η οποία ωστόσο πέτυχε έκπτωση της τάξης των μόλις 50.000 ευρώ, ήτοι τελική τιμή 550.000 ευρώ, τιμή που πάλι δεν κρίνεται συμφέρουσα με αποτέλεσμα το ΥΠΑΑΝ να προσανατολίζεται να δημιουργήσει ένα δικό του αντίστοιχο μηχανισμό.

[...]​

Όλο μαζί από τη σημερινή Ναυτεμπορική: Ασκήσεις επί χάρτου για τις ανατιμήσεις.

Αυτό μου θυμίζει κάπως το άλλο παλιό ανέκδοτο, με τον καθηγητή Ιατρικής που ρώτησε τον φοιτητή «Ποίος εφεύρε το εμβόλιον του καρκίνου;», ο φοιτητής πανικόβλητος απάντησε «Το γνωρίζω κ. καθηγητά, αλλά μου διαφεύγει», και ο καθηγητής συμπέρανε: «Τάλαινα ανθρωπότης! Εις το εγνώριζεν και το ελησμόνησε!»

ΥΠΑΑΝ είπαμε ότι είναι ο κύριος που περιμένει να βγει το Μνημόνιο Νο 2 στις οθόνες προσεχώς...


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Εδώ έχουμε κι ένα ωραίο *flexibilize = ελαστικοποιώ*: Well, "not a real sin" he adds - Germany just "flexibilised the schedules."

Περί μαγειρεμάτων:
*How 'magic' made Greek debt disappear before it joined the euro*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16834815


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2012)

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει απόλυτη κατρακύλα, ούτε πιστεύω στην έξοδο από την ΕΕ, το ευρώ και τα λοιπά εξιτήρια μηνύματα. Ούτε οικονομικά ξέρω, από αυτά με τα μοντέλα τα μαθηματικά κλπ-. Απλώς βλέπω από την αρχή της υπόθεσης έλλειψη της κοινής λογικής. 

Και βεβαίως υπάρχει ερμηνεία για το γιατί ξαφνικά όλοι οι αρθρογράφοι και οι σχολιαστές των διεθνών ΜΜΕ που φώναζαν υπέρ της λιτότητας τώρα φωνάζουν κατά: με την προειδοποίηση του ΔΝΤ πριν τρεις βδομάδες ότι η λιτότητα δεν είναι λύση ξαφνικά όλοι άλλαξαν τροπάριο. Αυτό δυστυχώς είναι το επίπεδο των οικονομικών σχολιαστών, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. 
Βεβαίως για όσους ασχολούνται με το σπορ ενδιαφέρον έχει και το ότι η Λαγκάρντ σαν υπουργός οικονομικών της Γαλλίας ήταν υπέρ της κλασσικής μακροοικονομικής λύσης στα οικονομικά προβλήματα της χώρας (μείωση δαπανών, αύξηση φόρων, ιδιωτικοποιήσεις, μ'άλλα λόγια λιτότητα). Τώρα σαν διευθύντρια του ΔΝΤ ξέχασε τον Χάγιεκ και θυμήθηκε τον Κέινς. Που σημαίνει ότι και οι πολιτικοί μάλλον έχουν την ίδια ενημέρωση με τους δημοσιογράφους. 

Και τελικά όλοι ερασιτέχνες κι όλοι στου κασιδιάρη το κεφάλι μαθαίνουν.


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2012)

Ο Οργανισμός Εργατικής Εστίας πότε ακριβώς θα κλείσει; Γιατί έχω 2 εισιτήριά του για την Κρητικοπούλα του Σαμάρα στη Λυρική Σκηνή τον Απρίλη. Προλαβαίνω;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ο Οργανισμός Εργατικής Εστίας πότε ακριβώς θα κλείσει; Γιατί έχω 2 εισιτήριά του για την Κρητικοπούλα του Σαμάρα στη Λυρική Σκηνή τον Απρίλη. Προλαβαίνω;


Αν κρίνουμε από το πότε έχουν κλείσει όλοι οι άλλοι οργανισμοί που αναγγέλθηκε ότι θα κλείσουν, μπορείς άφοβα να βγάλεις εισιτήρια και για το 2015.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2012)

Απορία: Ο Οργανισμός Εργατικής Εστίας, εποπτεύεται από το Υπουργείο Απασχόλησης και οι πόροι του προέρχονται αποκλειστικά από τους εργαζόμενους και τους εργοδότες με ισόποση εισφορά, χωρίς καμία επιβάρυνση του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού.

Επομένως γιατί να κλείσει;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επομένως γιατί να κλείσει;


Υποθέτω ότι μειώνει την ανταγωνιστικότητα στο βαθμό που επιβαρύνει τους εργοδότες (πρωτίστως και τους εργαζόμενους δευτερευόντως).


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2012)

Πόσο μεγάλη είναι πια η εισφορά υπέρ της εργατικής εστίας; Αν είναι τόσο μεγάλη, τότε ας μειωθεί στο μισό, ας κοπεί η εργοδοτική εισφορά. Και ας προσπαθήσει να λειτουργήσει ο οργανισμός με τα μισά. Ή ας μετατραπεί σε κάποιου άλλου είδους νομική οντότητα, που θα προσπαθεί να προσελκύσει δωρεές και εισφορές. 
(Ακολουθεί γκρίνια)
Η λύση δεν είναι το λουκέτο σε όλα. Γιατί τότε θα χάσουμε τη δομή της χώρας και τρέχα γύρευε μετά να ξεκινήσεις πάλι από το μηδέν. Μία λύση είναι η ανεξαρτησία των διαφόρων οργανισμών από το δημόσιο και η λειτουργία τους με άλλη νομική υπόσταση. Γιατί αλλιώς προτείνω μια πολύ αποτελεσματικότερη και καλύτερη κατάργηση: κατάργηση της δωρεάν παιδείας. Λουκέτο από αύριο σε όλα τα σχολεία της χώρας και απόλυση του προσωπικού. Όποιος θέλει δωρεάν παιδεία θα απαγχονίζεται με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες στο Σύνταγμα. Έτσι αμέσως αμέσως θα εξοικονομήσουμε ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό στον προϋπολογισμό μας. Το Υπουργείο Παιδείας θα βρεθεί βεβαίως χωρίς ένα μεγάλο μέρος του αντικειμένου του, αλλά αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2012)

Μη δίνεις ιδέες!


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έμαθα ότι τα μισά λεφτά του ενός από τους οργανισμούς πάνε στο ΙΚΑ, άρα δεν μπορούν να τον κλείσουν γιατί θα δημιουργηθεί νέα τρύπα στο ΙΚΑ. (Με ελβετικό τυρί θα πληρώνονται οι συντάξεις.)


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Μπα, μάλλον με μπαχτύρι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μη δίνεις ιδέες!



Γιατί ρε συ; Να δώσουμε όλοι ιδέες, δώστε και σώστε! Κι άμα πιάσει, μετά να κάνουμε το ίδιο και με τα νοσοκομεία. Ξέρεις τι μείωση δαπανών θα έχουμε;


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Αν είναι έτσι, βρε παιδιά, δεν ξεκινάμε από κάτι πιο χορταστικό, πιο αποδοτικό, κάτι πιο... εκκλησιαστικό, ας πούμε; :inno: 
Αυτοί δεν ήταν πάντα στο πλευρό του ελληνισμού (και βύζαιναν, κι ακόμα βυζαίνουν); E, εξόφληση χρεών. 
Με τα ψιλικά δε γίνεται χαΐρι, ενώ με μια γερή παπαδήμευση...


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά όταν θα έχεις δημεύσει την εκκλησιαστική περιουσία δεν θα υπάρχει άλλη να δημεύσεις πιο μετά. Είναι μια κι έξω περίπτωση. Ενώ με την απαλλαγή του κράτους από την υποχρέωση για παροχές γλυτώνεις τις δαπάνες για πάντα. Και κάνεις πραγματικότητα το όραμα αυτών που ζητάνε την κεφαλή των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων επί πίνακι ενώ δημιουργείς τις συνθήκες για ανταγωνιστική εναλλακτική απασχόληση.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2012)

Ας απαλλαγούμε πρώτα από τους μισθούς των περίπου 12.000 παπάδων και μετά βλέπουμε, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2012)

Κάποια στιγμή είχα ακούσει ότι το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο έχει αναλάβει τη μισθοδοσία του κλήρου στα πλαίσια μιας συμφωνίας παραχώρησης γαιών από την Εκκλησία. Δεν θυμάμαι καν πότε υποτίθεται ότι έγινε αυτό (μετά την Καταστροφή του '22 ή μετά τον Εμφύλιο), αλλά αν υπάρχει τέτοια δέσμευση του Δημοσίου, pacta sunt servanda (φυσικά, με τις αντίστοιχες περικοπές που ισχύουν για κάθε Έλληνα).


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2012)

Παραχωρήσεις και δημεύσεις εκκλησιαστικής περιουσίας έχουν γίνει πολλές φορές από την ίδρυση του ελληνικού κράτους και δώθε, με τη μεγαλύτερη νομίζω μετά τη μικρασιατική καταστροφή για την αποκατάσταση των προσφύγων και την πιο πρόσφατη το '87, που όμως ανατράπηκε στο Ευρωπαϊκό δικαστήριο (γιατί το '50 είχαμε δεσμευθεί ότι δεν θα γίνουν άλλες απαλλοτριώσεις). Τη δεκαετία του '50, μετά από μεγάλη απαλλοτρίωση, το κράτος ανέλαβε να πληρώνει τους μισθούς των ιερέων. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό περιλαμβάνει τους ορθόδοξους κληρικούς που δεν ανήκουν στην Εκκλησία της Ελλάδας, όπως π.χ αυτούς στα νησιά. 
Ξέρω επίσης ότι έχει κοπεί ο διπλός μισθός του παπά- δάσκαλου, που έπαιρναν παλιότερα οι θεολόγοι των σχολείων και νομίζω ότι οι πρόσφατες περικοπές των μισθών δημοσίων υπαλλήλων ίσχυσαν και για τους κληρικούς. Αυτό που δεν έγινε ήταν η αρχική πρόταση, πίεση της Τρόικας υποτίθεται, για περικοπές μεγαλύτερες από των άλλων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων (που κι αυτό θα ανατρεπόταν δικαστικά κατά τη γνώμη μου).
Σε προ-μνημονιακό άρθρο είχα διαβάσει ότι οι μισθοί ήταν από 700-2000 ευρώ, με το μεγαλύτερο για τον μητροπολίτη και το χαμηλότερο για τους αρχάριους. Δηλαδή σχετικά συντηρητικοί μισθοί, παρόμοιοι με των μέσων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων. Επιπλέον, δεν είναι νομίζω 12000 οι κληρικοί στην Ελλάδα, είναι 8000-9000.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2012)

Υπολόγισες στους αριθμούς και τους μη ορθόδοξους που επίσης μισθοδοτούνται από το κράτος; Και όσο για το μισθολόγιο, οι κληρικοί έχουν εξαιρεθεί από τις περικοπές:
Εξαίρεση των κληρικών και... άλλες αλλαγές (Τα Νέα)


Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν είμαι κατά του να πληρώνουν οι πολίτες τη θρησκεία τους. Μπορεί να υπάρξει ένα σύστημα παρόμοιο με αυτό που υπάρχει στη Γερμανία (αν δεν απατώμαι), όπου όταν κάνεις τη φορολογική σου δήλωση, τσεκάρεις και ένα κουτάκι με το οποίο επιλέγεις να φορολογηθείς επιπλέον υπέρ της εκκλησίας. Να δούμε και πόσοι υπερορθόδοξοι υπερπατριώτες θα το επιλέξουν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2012)

Σχετικά με το άρθρο που λινκάρεις: το έλεγξα πριν από σένα για σένα (δηλαδή πριν γράψω αυτά που έγραψα έκανα κι ένα γκούγκλισμα). Η είδηση που λινκάρεις είναι του Οκτωβρίου 2011, βρίσκω όμως μία πιο πρόσφατη εδώ του Δεκεμβρίου 2011 που λέει:
_
Ο Ιερός Σύνδεσμος Κληρικών Ελλάδος, βρίσκεται στην ευχάριστη θέση να ενημερώσει τα μέλη του και όλους τούς αγαπητούς εν Χριστώ αδελφούς ότι, ένα πάγιο και χρόνιο αίτημα των κληρικών πλέον εκπληρώθηκε, ή υπαγωγή τους δηλαδή, στο Ενιαίο Νέο Μισθολόγιο των Δημοσίων Υπαλλήλων. Οι κληρικοί εντάχθηκαν στο Νέο Μισθολόγιο με το Ν. 4024/2011 ΦΕΚ/226/27-10-2011..._

Λογικό είναι να υπάρχει μπέρδεμα γιατί η νέα είδηση δεν δημοσιεύτηκε στα Νέα. Και γενικά αυτό που με ενοχλεί με τα ΜΜΕ και γενικότερα είναι το ότι δίνεται δημοσιότητα σε ένα θέμα και σχεδόν ποτέ στην εξέλιξή του ή στον αντίλογο. Για παράδειγμα, είδα ότι τον περασμένο Αύγουστο κατατέθηκε στη Βουλή ερώτηση βουλευτή που ρωτάει γιατί έχουν εξαιρεθεί από τις μειώσεις μισθών του 2010-2011 οι κληρικοί. Ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνέτιο βλέπω μεγάλη δημοσιότητα στην ερώτηση, αλλά όχι στην απάντηση, η οποία σίγουρα θα είχε ενδιαφέρον. Να μας πει το Υπουργείο Παιδείας γιατί τέτοια ειδική μεταχείριση οι παπάδες. Ψάχνοντας στα πρακτικά της Βουλής, να η απάντηση στη Βουλή τον Αύγουστο του 2011. Η οποία είναι συντομότατη και περιεκτικότατη: δεν εξαιρέθηκαν. Προφανώς ο βουλευτής δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να βρει την απάντηση μόνος του. Που εξηγεί κιόλας γιατί εγώ δεν θα άντεχα να είμαι στην πολιτική. Φαντάζεσαι να έχεις να απαντάς σε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις συνέχεια; Σου σπάει τα νεύρα ή δε στα σπάει; Στην ερώτηση του πάντως αναφέρει ότι η μισθοδοσία εφημεριακού κλήρου ήταν το 2011 6.654.000 ευρώ. Το σημειώνω για να ξέρουμε για τι πράμα μιλάμε. 

Και μια ακόμα πληροφορία: Οι διορισμένοι κληρικοί είναι 10.368, σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ το άρθρο. Στο οποίο αναφέρεται ότι είναι πλεονάζοντες περίπου 2000. Βεβαίως το πλεονάζοντες ακούγεται λίγο κωμικό γιατί δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται να περισσεύει ένας παπάς, αλλά είναι ζήτημα για διαπραγμάτευση. Εννοείται ότι δεν μπορεί το κράτος να εμποδίσει κάποιον να γίνει παπάς, μπορεί όμως να ζητήσει από την εκκλησία να πληρώνει αυτή τους μισθούς όσων θεωρείται ότι δεν έχουν αντικείμενο εργασίας. 

Τώρα που έχουμε κάποια στοιχεία στα χέρια μας, ευχαρίστως να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2012)

Οι ιερείς της *ορθοδόξου εκκλησίας* είναι 10.368, σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω άρθρο. Στους κληρικούς ωστόσο, όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, συγκαταλέγονται και οι «θρησκευτικοί λειτουργοί των λοιπών εκκλησιών, δογμάτων και κατά το άρθρο 13 του Συντάγματος γνωστών θρησκειών, που επιβαρύνουν τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό» (εγκύκλιος 2/78400/022, 14/11/11, που εκδόθηκε *μετά* την παραπάνω απάντηση στην ερώτηση του Ψαριανού και που δίνει οδηγίες περί νέου μισθολογίου. Σύμφωνα με την ίδια εγκύκλιο -θαύμα, θαύμα!- οι Αρχιερείς* τουλάχιστον τη γλίτωσαν, γιατί αμείβονται με ειδικό μισθολόγιο). Ενδιαφέρον επίσης έχει ότι οι διπλοθεσίτες ιερείς (π.χ. που έχουν και δεύτερη θέση στο Δημόσιο), παίρνουν τον πρώτο μισθό, και το 30% του δευτέρου μισθού τους. Δεν θα περάσω τώρα σε δακρύβρεχτα, ότι υπάρχει ανεργία και άλλοι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν καν μία θέση, και οι ιερείς που και καλά νοιάζονται για τον πλησίον θα έπρεπε να δίνουν το καλό παράδειγμα του ο έχων δύο θέσεις να δίνει τη μία. Το θέμα είναι ένα: είναι απαράδεκτο να πληρώνουμε τους ιερείς. Δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα στο ευρύτερο κοινωνικό σύνολο (σε αντίθεση π.χ. με τα σχολεία, που προσφέρουν ακόμα και στους άτεκνους πολίτες μελλοντικά -και φορολογούμενα- ενεργά μέλη της κοινωνίας) και αφορούν μόνο τους πιστούς τους, οι οποίοι θα έπρεπε να σπεύδουν να επωμίζονται τα ανάλογα κόστη.

Σχετικά με αυτούς που περισσεύουν, από ό,τι έχω διαβάσει αλλά και σύμφωνα με το άρθρο, είναι παπάδες που έχουν διοριστεί χωρίς να υπάρχει οργανική θέση, δηλαδή όχι μόνο πληρώνουμε αυτούς για τους οποίους υπάρχουν οργανικές θέσεις, αλλά και άλλους, που μάλλον προσελήφθησαν από το παράθυρο.




____________________
* Για λεπτομέρειες, νόμος 3205/2003, Μέρος Β'


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Για να κάνουμε συζήτηση πρέπει πρωτα να ορίσουμε για τι πράγμα συζητάμε. Επομένως πες μου αν θέλεις να ασχοληθούμε ειδικά για την Ανατολική Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία ή για όλους τους ιερείς, όλων των θρησκειών/ δογμάτων/ εκκλησιών κλπ; Γιατί βεβαίως το αν θα πρέπει το κράτος να πληρώνει το μισθό του Μουφτη της Κομοτινής είναι ζήτημα τελειως διαφορετικό και ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε και αυτό, αλλά χωριστά απο το ζήτημα της μισθοδοσίας των ορθόδοξων ιερέων ή την περιουσία της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος. 

Για το ειδικό μισθολόγιο που αναφέρεις, σύμφωνα με αυτόν τον πίνακα εδώ, με ειδικό μισθολόγιο αμοίβονται πολλές κατηγορίες δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, γύρω στις 300.000 εργαζόμενοι, (και παρατηρώ μερικών κατηγοριών οι αποδοχές εκτοξεύτηκαν την περίοδο 2005-2010). Αυτή την εποχή (2012) έχει ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία για την εξομοίωση των ειδικών μισθολογίων με τα άλλα του δημοσίου και σύμφωνα με τα Νέα της 9/2/12, οι μειώσεις θα ολοκληρωθουν μέχρι τον Ιούνιο. Νομίζω ότι έχουμε αρκετά στοιχεία πλέον για να συμπεράνουμε ότι οι κληρικοί δεν εξαιρούνται από τις περικοπές των άλλων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, ούτε οι απλοί παπάδες, ούτε οι _αρχιερείς_, οι οποίοι θα είναι 200-300 (81 μητροπόλεις + αρχιεπίσκοπος + βοηθοί επισκοποι + κανέναν άλλον που ξέχασα) δηλαδή ποσοστό 0.1% του ειδικού μισθολογίου. 

Τώρα, σχετικά με τους διπλοθεσίτες ιερείς, οι οποίοι βλέπω στο νέτι ότι είναι 300, εφαρμόζεται γι'αυτούς κάτι διαφορετικό από ό,τι ισχύει για όσους έχουν δυο θέσεις στο δημόσιο; Μ'άλλα λόγια, ο καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου που έχει και θέση διευθυντή σε δημόσιο οργανισμό, α. παίρνει δύο ολόκληρους μισθους, β. παιρνει τον πρωτο συν 30% του δέυτερου ή γ. παιρνει μόνο έναν μισθό; Νομίζω ότι ισχύει το β. Αν όντως ισχύει, τότε και πάλι δεν διαφέρουν οι κληρικοί από τους άλλους δημόσιους υπάλληλους. 

Όμως αυτά δεν είναι το ζητημά μας. Το μόνο που επιβεβαιώνουν τα πιο πάνω είναι ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κάνουμε συζήτηση για την ουσία χωρίς να λοξοδρομούμε. Και βλέπω πολλή μπερδεμένη πληροφόρηση που δε βοηθάει. Για λόγους νοηματικής ταξης, συνεχίζω με την απαντησή μου επί του θέματος σε άλλο μήνυμα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Επί της ουσίας, για να δούμε, υπάρχει τρόπος να αυξήσει το κράτος τα έσοδά του από την Εκκλησία...
α. δημεύοντας εκκλησιαστική ακίνητη περιουσία- και υποθέτω εν συνεχεία πουλώντας την ή αξιοποιώντας την εμπορικά
β. διακόπτοντας τη μισθοδοσία των κληρικών
γ. φορολογώντας τα εισοδήματα της εκκλησίας

Για το (α) έχω σοβαρές επιφυλάξεις. Βλέπεις υποσχεθήκαμε το '52 ότι δεν θα υπάρξει συνέχεια και ήδη υπάρχει προηγούμενη απόφαση προσφυγής της Εκκλησίας στο Ευρωπαϊκό δικαστήριο, όπου δικαιώθηκε η εκκλησία για απαλλοτριώσεις. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν ξεπερνούσαμε το νομικό πρόβλημα, δεν έχω καμία εμπιστοσύνη στο κράτος ότι θα μπορέσει να επωφεληθεί οικονομικά από την ακίνητη περιουσία που θα αποκτήσει. Για παράδειγμα, ένα μέρος της είναι είτε δασικές εκτάσεις, είτε εθνικοί δρυμοί ή προστατευμένοι βιότοποι, αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν οι δασικές εκτάσεις ή η καλλιεργήσιμη γη, μόνο τα ακίνητα εντός σχεδίου πόλεως. Εκεί νομίζω ότι θα γίνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερο μπέρδεμα, γιατί υποψιάζομαι ότι τα πιο πολλά είναι περιουσία φιλανθρωπικών σωματείων και ιδρυμάτων ή ίσως και επιχειρήσεων κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα, και όχι απευθείας ιδιοκτησία των μητροπόλεων. Μ'άλλα λόγια χωρίς τη συνεργασία της εκκλησίας θα είναι πολύ δύσκολη και χρονοβόρα διαδικασία. Α, ναι, είπα χρονοβόρα και φαίνεται ότι ξεχνάμε ότι ακόμα κι αν ξεκίναγε η διαδικασία τώρα, μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί θα έχει βγει η Ελλάδα από την κρίση με άλλους τρόπους. 

Για το (β) ισχύει ό,τι και για το (α), δηλαδή ότι αν το κράτος δεσμεύτηκε νομικά δεν ξεφεύγει εύκολα. Το μόνο εύκολο είναι να περιορίσει τον αριθμό των μισθοδοτούμενων ή το μισθό τους, μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια φυσικά, δεν περιμένω π.χ. να πληρώνονται λιγότερα από τον κατώτερο μισθό οι κληρικοί.

Για το (γ), αυτό ναι, νομίζω ότι σηκώνει συζήτηση κάμποση. Δεν έχω όλα τα στοιχεία για το τι φορολογείται τώρα ώστε να δω τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να φορολογηθεί, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι εκεί όλο και κάτι μπορεί να βρεθεί. Εννοείται μέσα στα όρια της λογικής και της ισονομίας, που σημαίνει ότι αν φορολογούνται οι δωρεές προς την εκκλησία, θα πρέπει να φορολογούνται και δωρεές προς τον Ερυθρό Σταυρό, τη Διεθνή Αμνηστία, το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού, τη Γκρηνπης κλπ.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν έχω όλα τα στοιχεία για το τι φορολογείται τώρα ώστε να δω τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να φορολογηθεί, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι εκεί όλο και κάτι μπορεί να βρεθεί. Εννοείται μέσα στα όρια της λογικής και της ισονομίας, που σημαίνει ότι αν φορολογούνται οι δωρεές προς την εκκλησία, θα πρέπει να φορολογούνται και δωρεές προς τον Ερυθρό Σταυρό, τη Διεθνή Αμνηστία, το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού, τη Γκρηνπης κλπ.



Μου φαίνεται λίγο άστοχη αυτή η ισοδυναμία.
Η Εκκλησία δεν είναι ούτε φιλανθρωπική εταιρεία ούτε μη κερδοσκοπική οργάνωση.

Και μια απορία: Αν όντως ισχύουν οι δεσμεύσεις του κράτους απέναντι στην εκκλησία σχετικά με τη μισθοδοσία των κληρικών, τότε μήπως η όλη κουβέντα περί χωρισμού κράτους/εκκλησίας είναι άνευ αντικειμένου; Ένα προεκλογικό τέχνασμα και τίποτε άλλο;

Γενικά συμφωνώ πλήρως με την Παλάβρα, ότι τα κόστη της μισθοδοσίας των ιερέων θα έπρεπε να τα επωμίζονται οι πιστοί. Όπως π.χ. υπάρχουν διόδια στις εθνικές οδούς, ώστε τα κόστη συντήρησης να τα επωμίζονται οι οδηγοί που τις χρησιμοποιούν και όχι οι άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν αυτοκίνητο. Για ποιο λόγο εγώ, που είμαι άθεος, δεν πατάω ποτέ στην εκκλησία και δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω ποτέ καμία από τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει (όποιες κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι αυτές), να φορολογούμαι για τη συντήρηση ενός θεσμού που πιστεύω ότι είναι αναχρονιστικός και σκοταδιστικός;


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2012)

Αυτή τη στιγμή κανένας έξυπνος ηγέτης δεν θα άνοιγε τέτοια συζήτηση, πάντως. Η χώρα έχει ανάγκη από ηγέτες που θα μπορέσουν να εξηγήσουν, να εμπνεύσουν, να μονοιάσουν τον κόσμο, να εδραιώσουν συναινέσεις και να πετύχουν κοινωνικά συμβόλαια. Το αλληλοφάγωμα που παρακολουθούμε είναι χέρια που ξεπετάγονται από τον γκρεμό και θέλουν να μας τραβήξουν εκεί μέσα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2012)

Γνωστά μου πρόσωπα προχωρημένης ηλικίας (μάνα και πατέρας πολύτεκνοι) τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους γιατί λόγω μιας γραφειοκρατικής παράλειψης (της ίδιας της οικογένειας; του παπά του χωριού;) η οικογένεια δεν έλαβε όπως όλες οι άλλες εμπερίστατες του χωριού τη βοήθεια στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος Όλοι Μαζί Μπορούμε, δηλ. 3 μεγάλες κούτες με μακαρόνια μέσα, 1 τσουβάλι ρύζι, 1 τενεκέ φέτα, και άλλα που δεν τα συγκράτησα (όσπρια κττ.).


----------



## panadeli (Feb 12, 2012)

Να σου πω, δεν θα διαφωνήσω. Ούτε είμαι υπέρ της δήμευσης της εκκλησιαστικής περιουσίας. Φορολόγησης ναι, δήμευσης όχι.
Αλλά αν (υποτίθεται ότι) πρόκειται να γίνει ριζική αναδιάρθρωση και αναδιαμόρφωση του κράτους, τότε δεν πρέπει άραγε να επανεξεταστούν και οι σχέσεις του κράτους με την εκκλησία; Εκτός αν οι νομικές δεσμεύσεις απέναντι στην εκκλησία είναι τόσο ισχυρές που αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Οπότε η διαχρονική συζήτηση περί χωρισμού εκκλησίας και κράτους τελικά δεν είναι τίποτε περισσότερο από μια προσπάθεια εξαπάτησης του εκλογικού σώματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Για ποιο λόγο εγώ, που είμαι άθεος, δεν πατάω ποτέ στην εκκλησία και δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω ποτέ καμία από τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει (όποιες κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι αυτές), να φορολογούμαι για τη συντήρηση ενός θεσμού που πιστεύω ότι είναι αναχρονιστικός και σκοταδιστικός;


Όλοι φορολογούμαστε και για δαπάνες του κράτους με τις οποίες δεν συμφωνούμε ή δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ποτέ μας. Πολλοί από εμάς, για παράδειγμα, ούτε με τις αυξημένες στρατιωτικές δαπάνες συμφωνούμε. Μεγάλος αριθμός συμπολιτών θεωρεί υπερβολικές τις αμοιβές μιας σειράς εργαζομένων σε ΔΥ και ΔΕΚΟ. Οι κάτοικοι των μεγαλουπόλεων θεωρούν ενδεχομένως υπερβολικές τις επιδοτήσεις προς την περιφέρεια ή τα νησιά της άγονης γραμμής· η Θεσσαλονίκη καταριέται ομοθυμαδόν το κράτος της Αθήνας· οι άτεκνοι μπορεί να θεωρούν πολυτέλεια τα Νοσοκομεία Παίδων, οι αγραμμάτιστοι τα επιδοτούμενα βιβλία, οι μη φίλαθλοι πεταμένα τα λεφτά στον επιδοτούμενο αθλητισμό και πάει λέγοντας.

Το θέμα είναι ότι όλες αυτές (και ακόμη περισσότερες πιο λογικές ή πιο παράλογες) οι πρακτικές είναι αποτελέσματα πολιτικής. Και για πρώτη φορά, με την κάνουλα των αμέριστων δανεικών να κλείνει, η Ελλάδα συνειδητοποιεί πλειοψηφικά ότι δεν έχει πολιτικούς και κόμματα που να μη διατυπώνουν μόνο πολιτικά ευχολόγια, αλλά να συνδυάζουν την πολιτική θεωρία με την πρακτική εφαρμογή της.

Η ασφυκτική πίεση που θα ασκήσει στην κοινωνία μας το 2ο χρηματοδοτικό πρόγραμμα (ή η χρεοκοπία, εντός ή εκτός ευρώ, ό,τι προτιμάτε) στα επόμενα χρόνια θα μας αναγκάσει όλους να επανεξετάσουμε τα πάντα, συνειδητοποιώντας πια το πραγματικό κόστος τους.

Η Ελλάδα είναι (ακόμη) μια *πλούσια* χώρα. Οι Έλληνες δεν είναι ούτε χαζοί, ούτε τεμπέληδες (τουλάχιστον, όχι περισσότερο από τον μέσο άνθρωπο). Όλοι συνειδητοποιούμε ότι το σύστημά μας είναι σαθρό και καταρρέει από παντού. Δεν καταρρέει επειδή είναι καπιταλιστικό ή σοσιαλιστικό, ολυμπιακό ή παναθηναϊκό, χριστιανικό ή άθεο. Καταρρέει επειδή είναι κακοσχεδιασμένο και μη λειτουργικό.

Ας προσπαθήσουμε ως κοινωνία τους επόμενους μήνες και τα επόμενα χρόνια να πιέσουμε να υπάρχουν ξεκάθαρα διατυπωμένες πολιτικές, δουλεμένες σε όλες τις συνέπειές τους. Ας απαιτήσουμε από όλη την πολιτική ηγεσία, πέρα από ιδέες και οράματα, πέρα από ξύλινα λόγια και βυζαντινές ίντριγκες, να επιμείνουν και να συμφωνήσουν στη δημιουργία μιας λειτουργικής υποδομής για τη χώρα. Στα πραγματικά μέτρα της χώρας μας --που κανένας δεν μας λέει ποια είναι, τελικά, αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Οπότε η διαχρονική συζήτηση περί χωρισμού εκκλησίας και κράτους τελικά δεν είναι τίποτε περισσότερο από μια προσπάθεια εξαπάτησης του εκλογικού σώματος.


Θα το έκανα θέμα αν ήταν η μόνη τέτοια προσπάθεια.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Μου φαίνεται λίγο άστοχη αυτή η ισοδυναμία.
> Η Εκκλησία δεν είναι ούτε φιλανθρωπική εταιρεία ούτε μη κερδοσκοπική οργάνωση.



Και όμως... Η Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος είναι Νομικό Πρόσωπο Δημοσίου Δικαίου "ιδιάζουσας φύσεως", το ιδιάζον είναι ότι δεν ανήκει στη δημόσια διοίκηση και οι δικαστικές διαφορές της κρίνονται από τα πολιτικά και όχι τα διοικητικά δικαστήρια. Το ίδιο είναι και οι μονές και οι κατά τόπους επισκοπές, οι μουφτείες των μουσουλμάνων και η θρησκευτική διοίκηση/ οργάνωση της ισραηλιτικής κοινότητας (που δεν έχω ιδέα πως λέγεται). Τα εκκλησιαστικά φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα και οι εκκλησιαστικές ΜΚΟ προφανώς είναι το ίδιο με τις άλλες ΜΚΟ και φιλανθρωπικούς οργανισμούς (και φορολογούνται όπως και οι άλλοι). Επιβεβαίωση του νομικού καθεστώτος της ΕτΕ πρόσφατα (5/11 από το ΣτΕ εδώ, που γνωμοδότησε σχετικά με το αν σαν ΝΠΔΔ είναι υποχρεωμένη η εκκλησία να έχει τις καταθέσεις της στην Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος (απάντηση: όχι, λόγω της ιδιάζουσας φύσεως). Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο σύνδεσμος που έδωσα είναι από τη νομική υπηρεσία της Ιεράς Συνόδου, _τη μάνα τους και τον πατέρα τους έχουν εκεί απο κείμενα νόμων και αποφάσεων._

Δυστυχώς, υπάρχει μεγάλη παραπληροφόρηση σχετικά με το ζήτημα και τα προβλήματα που θα προέκυπταν με οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή του. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι στα συρτάρια του Υπουργείου Παιδείας υπάρχει εδώ και δεκαετίες κάποια σχετική μελέτη που αναλύει το θέμα διεξοδικά και είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι ενήμερος όποιος πολιτικός έχει ενδιαφερθεί να μάθει και όποιος πολίτης το ψάχνει. Η έκθεση θα συγκρίνει σίγουρα το κόστος της εκκλησίας στο κράτος και τα κέρδη που έχει το κράτος από το παρόν καθεστώς- όχι μόνο φορολογικά έσοδα αλλά και το ότι απαλλάσσεται από τον πονοκέφαλο ενός μέρους της κοινωνικής πρόνοιας (ιδρύματα κλπ) και άλλα. Και πιστεύω ότι οποιαδήποτε σοβαρή κίνηση γίνεται στο ζήτημα αυτό από το κράτος γίνεται εκεί που ξέρει ότι θα κερδίσει κάτι. 

Αλλά η πολιτική και οι πολιτικοί είναι των πυροτεχνημάτων. Τι άλλο θες, ορίστε το παράδειγμα πιο πάνω που έδωσα με την ερώτηση Ψαριανού στη Βουλή γιατί εξαιρέθηκαν οι ιερείς από τις μειώσεις, με απάντηση ότι δεν εξαιρέθηκαν. Την οποία απάντηση ήξερε ή μπορούσε να βρει όποιος είχε διαβάσει το νόμο, που ούτως ή άλλως συζητήθηκε στη Βουλή πριν ψηφιστεί, προφανώς την ώρα που ο Ψ. κοιμότανε. Φαίνεται δεν είναι μόνο το Μνημόνιο που δεν το διάβασε κανείς. Αλλά έτσι, σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε, να λέμε ότι καταθέτουμε ερωτήσεις για να μας γράψουν οι εφημερίδες.

ΥΓ Τον Ψαριανό δεν τον ήξερα καν πριν τον βρω γκουγκλικώς χτες. Δεν έχω άποψη γι'αυτόν και δεν είμαι και σίγουρη σε ποιο κόμμα ανήκει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Αυτό το άρθρο μ'άρεσε. Έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις σχετικά με τις προτάσεις του, γιατί δε νομίζω ότι είναι εφικτή η μεγάλη ή γενική μείωση τιμών, αλλά κάνει μια πολύ λογική παρουσίαση του προβλήματος και είναι πάνω κάτω όπως θα τα έλεγα κι εγώ, με τον ίδιο τρόπο γραψίματος δηλαδή (μήπως ήταν μηχανικός στην προηγούμενη καριέρα του ο αρθρογράφος; )
Οι κατώτατοι μισθοί στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης

Κάτι που σκεφτόμουν από καιρό, τώρα με αφορμή το σημείο που λέει ότι οι προτάσεις της Τρόικας σκοντάφτουν στην έλλειψη κοινωνικής πρόνοιας. Έχω αναρωτηθεί πολλές φορές οι διάφοροι "ειδικοί" που έρχονται με την τρόικα, τη μόικα και ξέρω γω ποιον άλλο, για να κάνουν προτάσεις, τι γνώσεις έχουν για την Ελλάδα; Τι πληροφόρηση έχουν; Έχουν ασχοληθεί καθόλου με το αντικείμενο (την Ελλάδα) ή έχουν πληροφόρηση μόνο από τα ΜΜΕ; Γιατί πολλές από τις προτάσεις που έχω δει κατά καιρούς θα ήταν εξαιρετικά αποτελεσματικές σε χώρες με προηγμένο σύστημα κοινωνικής πρόνοιας, υγείας, παιδείας κλπ που εμείς δεν τα έχουμε. Φαντάζομαι δηλαδή τον υπάλληλο (researcher, αγγλιστί) που έχει επιφορτιστεί να γράψει τις προτάσεις για το αφεντικό του που έρχεται στην Ελλάδα για διαπραγμάτευση, να ψάχνει και να βρίσκει ότι π.χ. στην Ελλάδα το κράτος μισθοδοτεί τους κληρικούς ή ότι στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν ακόμα άγαμες θυγατέρες που εισπράττουν τη σύνταξη του πατέρα τους. Και φαντάζομαι να γυαλίζει το μάτι του από την ευτυχία ότι ανακάλυψε κελεπούρι και να γράφει στο σημείωμά του προς το αφεντικό του "προτείνουμε την κατάργηση". Με το σκεπτικό ότι π.χ. οι θυγατέρες μπορούν να γραφτούν στο ταμείο ανεργίας ή να εισπράττουν κοινωνικά επιδόματα ή στην περίπτωση της Εκκλησίας, ότι αρκεί να το πεις κι έγινε.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όλοι φορολογούμαστε και για δαπάνες του κράτους με τις οποίες δεν συμφωνούμε ή δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ποτέ μας. Πολλοί από εμάς, για παράδειγμα, ούτε με τις αυξημένες στρατιωτικές δαπάνες συμφωνούμε. Μεγάλος αριθμός συμπολιτών θεωρεί υπερβολικές τις αμοιβές μιας σειράς εργαζομένων σε ΔΥ και ΔΕΚΟ. Οι κάτοικοι των μεγαλουπόλεων θεωρούν ενδεχομένως υπερβολικές τις επιδοτήσεις προς την περιφέρεια ή τα νησιά της άγονης γραμμής· η Θεσσαλονίκη καταριέται ομοθυμαδόν το κράτος της Αθήνας· οι άτεκνοι μπορεί να θεωρούν πολυτέλεια τα Νοσοκομεία Παίδων, οι αγραμμάτιστοι τα επιδοτούμενα βιβλία, οι μη φίλαθλοι πεταμένα τα λεφτά στον επιδοτούμενο αθλητισμό και πάει λέγοντας.


Δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, ωστόσο: οι στρατιωτικές δαπάνες θα ωφελήσουν όλο το κοινωνικό σύνολο σε περίπτωση εισβολής, ο ΔΕΗτζής φροντίζει για το ρεύμα όλων*, η άγονη γραμμή είναι στην επικράτεια ενός κράτους που θέλουμε να διατηρήσει τα σύνορά του, η Αθήνα έχει περισσότερο πληθυσμό αναλογικά με τη Θεσσαλονίκη, άρα δε νομίζω ότι γίνονται περισσότερες δαπάνες εδώ, τα παιδιά είναι, όπως είπα, μελλοντικά ενεργά μέλη της κοινωνίας που θα πληρώνουν τις συντάξεις και των άτεκνων, τα βιβλία φροντίζουν για τη βελτίωση του πνευματικού, άρα και κοινωνικού επιπέδου του εκάστοτε γενικού συνόλου, ο αθλητισμός την υγεία μερίδας της κοινωνίας μας, άσε που αποτελεί διέξοδο για τους νέους, και πάει λέγοντας.

Η επιδοτούμενη θρησκεία τι ακριβώς προσφέρει; Ψυχική υγεία; Εγώ πάντως ευχαρίστως θα πλήρωνα φόρους υπέρ της δωρεάν ψυχιατρικής περίθαλψης όποιου τη χρειάζεται, παρά υπέρ μιας οιονεί εταιρείας, που πρεσβεύει την ανισότητα και τη μισαλλοδοξία. 


__________________
*Μέχρι εδώ δεν υπολογίζω την κακοδιαχείριση και την κατασπατάληση, μιλάω απλώς για την αρχική δαπάνη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Η επιδοτούμενη θρησκεία τι ακριβώς προσφέρει; Ψυχική υγεία;


Ούτε εγώ ξέρω· το πιθανότερο είναι ότι προσφέρει πειθήνιους ψηφοφόρους (όπως κάνουν σε πολύ μικρότερη κλίμακα όλοι οι οργανωμένοι χώροι). Βλέπω πάντως πολύ περισσότερους νέους να σταυροκοπιούνται σήμερα από ό,τι στην εποχή μου.

Ας εκπαιδεύσουμε την πλειοψηφία πρώτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

Τελικά, το περίφημο ομόλογο των 15 δις του Μαρτίου, πόσο είναι; Εδώ λέει ότι ...«ανακάλυψαν» πως είναι 20 δις και γι' αυτό τα έξτρα μέτρα. Στραγάλια είναι;


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Αν αναφέρεσαι στα έξτρα που "ανακαλύψαμε" πριν δυο βδομάδες ότι θα μας χρειαστούν, είχε γράψει ένα ακατάστατο (από άποψη ανάλυσης) άρθρο η Γκάρντιαν, και ευτυχώς κάποιος αναγνώστης το εξήγησε στα σχόλια:

The original figure for the bailout, back in october 2011, was based on a 50% haircut. And it's come out at 70% or so. Which is good news, in fact, for greek state indebtedness. What people miss is, €100 billion of that "private sector involvement" in the haircut was for greek banks and insurance funds, which have - understandably - by far the largest exposure to greek sovereign debt. And, because of the increase in the size of the haircut, their write-downs increase too. And there was always €30 billion in the bailout earmarked for recapitalising them to shield them from the effect of those write-downs. So since the haircut increase (40% higher than planned) leads to - I assume - a 40% higher need for recapitalisation. That's €12 billion right there.
....
The lower the interest rate on the new bonds, the less greece pays to its creditor per month. But, the lower the interest rate on the new bonds, the more the value of the bonds they replace, as per the haircut, have to be written-down.

Εκτός αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

Δεν εννοώ τίποτε. Απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω πια. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Εδώ που τα λέμε...
Άλλη δικαιολογία ήταν ότι όλοι οι υπολογισμοί της ΕΕ γίνονται με βάση το Μάιο του 2010 και παρόλο που τώρα έχουμε αληθινές τιμές οι υπολογισμοί συνεχίζονται από το σημείο αναφοράς, και γι'αυτό η τρύπα στους λογαριασμούς. 

Αλλά υπήρχε και η τρύπα των 300 δις που έπρεπε να βρούμε τρόπους να καλύψουμε γιατί δεν δεχτήκαμε τις περικοπές συντάξεων.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Προφανώς ο βουλευτής δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να βρει την απάντηση μόνος του. Που εξηγεί κιόλας γιατί εγώ δεν θα άντεχα να είμαι στην πολιτική. Φαντάζεσαι να έχεις να απαντάς σε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις συνέχεια; Σου σπάει τα νεύρα ή δε στα σπάει;


Άρα δεν είναι ότι δεν θα άντεχες τη συμμετοχή στην _πολιτική_ γενικά, αλλά τη συμμετοχή στην _κυβέρνηση _συγκεκριμένα (διότι τα μέλη τής κυβέρνησης απάντούν σε επερωτήσεις). Είσαι δλδ σίγουρη ότι μόνο με το κυβερνών κόμμα θα ήσουν, ε; :twit: Τελοσπάντων, ούτε οι υπουργοί γράφουν τις απαντήσεις στον κοινοβουλευτικό έλεγχο, υπηρεσιακοί παράγοντες τις γράφουν και κατόπιν προωθούνται στο κατά περίπτωση υπουργικό γραφείο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, ωστόσο: οι στρατιωτικές δαπάνες θα ωφελήσουν όλο το κοινωνικό σύνολο σε περίπτωση εισβολής.


Ωστόσο ο Δόκτωρ δεν μίλησε γι' αυτό — αναφέρθηκε ρητώς σε *αυξημένες *στρατιωτικές δαπάνες, κι όχι στην ανάγκη ύπαρξης (κι επομένως και χρηματοδότησης) Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων στη χώρα. Και υπάρχουν και στελέχη των ΕΔ που μπορούν να σου πουν από πρώτο χέρι πόσο παράλογα υψηλές ή ακόμη και παράλογες εξ ορισμού έχουν υπάρξει πολλές στρατιωτικές δαπάνες.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2012)

Προσθήκη:
Tα μέσα κoινoβoυλευτικoύ ελέγχoυ, εκτός από την πρόταση δυσπιστίας, πoυ ρυθμίζεται από τo άρθρo 142, είναι: α) oι αναφoρές β) oι ερωτήσεις γ) oι επίκαιρες ερωτήσεις δ) oι αιτήσεις κατάθεσης εγγράφων ε) oι επερωτήσεις, στ) oι επίκαιρες επερωτήσεις και ζ) η σύσταση εξεταστικών επιτροπών.​http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Koinovouleftikos-Elenchos/Diadikasies 

Φαντάζομαι ότι το θέμα δεν ήταν να μάθει ο Ψαριανός τι γίνεται, αλλά να καταγραφεί η απάντηση που του δόθηκε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι το θέμα δεν ήταν να μάθει ο Ψαριανός τι γίνεται, αλλά να καταγραφεί η απάντηση που του δόθηκε.



Η οποία ήταν προφανής απο τον ίδιο το νόμο και δε νομίζω να αμφισβητήθηκε. . 

Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω αν υπονοείς κάτι. Ο Ψ κατάθεσε την ερώτηση γιατί του είπε κάποιος απο το υπουργείο κανε την ερώτηση για να καταγραφεί η απαντηση; Ή το έκανε για να προβληθεί ο ίδιος ότι κάνει ερωτήσεις;


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Άρα δεν είναι ότι δεν θα άντεχες τη συμμετοχή στην _πολιτική_ γενικά, αλλά τη συμμετοχή στην _κυβέρνηση _συγκεκριμένα (διότι τα μέλη τής κυβέρνησης απάντούν σε επερωτήσεις).



Ναι, αλλά δες και την άλλη πλευρά: Αν δεν είσαι κυβέρνηση τότε είσαι με τον ηλίθιο που κάνει τις ερωτήσεις. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι χειρότερο. Να έχεις τέτοια παρέα ή να είσαι στην αντίθετη όχθη και να την αντιμετωπίζεις. Να επαναλάβω προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων ότι δεν είμαι κατά των επερωτήσεων. Απλά πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθέι αυτή η ευκαιρία για εποικοδομητικές και ουσιώδεις ερωτήσεις και όχι για διευκρινιστικές και προφανείς. 



> Είσαι δλδ σίγουρη ότι μόνο με το κυβερνών κόμμα θα ήσουν, ε;


Όλα τα κόμματα κάποια στιγμή κυβερνάνε. 



> Τελοσπάντων, ούτε οι υπουργοί γράφουν τις απαντήσεις στον κοινοβουλευτικό έλεγχο, υπηρεσιακοί παράγοντες τις γράφουν και κατόπιν προωθούνται στο κατά περίπτωση υπουργικό γραφείο.



Το ξέρω, και γι'αυτό με ενοχλεί πιο πολύ, φαντάζομαι τον υπάλληλο που ασχολείται με τέτοιες βλακείες καθημερινά και σκέφτομαι ότι θα μπορούσα να είμαι εγώ στη θέση του.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2012)

Η εικόνα που έχω εγώ ήταν ότι υπήρχε εξαίρεση, όπως αποδεικνύει και η εγκύκλιος που εκδόθηκε αργότερα (κι ας λένε τα Νέα). Ίσως να πήραν το μέτρο πίσω μετά τις αντιδράσεις που υπήρξαν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Εγώ που το εψαξα πάρα πολύ (δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο πολύ) δεν βρήκα κανένα στοιχείο γι' αυτό που λες. Αν ήταν αλήθεια, κάτι δεν θα έβρισκα; Μήπω απλώς ήταν φημολογία και η φημολογία να οδήγησε και στην ερώτηση;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2012)

Επειδή το ξανάγραψα, αλλά μάλλον πέρασε στο ντούκου: ο νόμος περί ενιαίου μισθολογίου (4024/2011) αναφέρει: 

2. Υπάλληλοι και λειτουργοί που δεν εμπίπτουν ευθέως στις διατάξεις της προηγούμενης παραγράφου, το προσωπικό της Εθνικής Υπηρεσίας Πληροφοριών, καθώς και οι κατηγορίες υπαλλήλων ή λειτουργών που υπάγονται στο πεδίο εφαρμογής των διατάξεων του Μέρους Β' του ν. 3205/2003 (Α' 297) *εξαιρούνται *από το πεδίο εφαρμογής των διατάξεων του παρόντος Κεφαλαίου, με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων του άρθρου 17.​

Το μέρος Β' του νόμου 3205/2003 *αφιερώνει ολόκληρο άρθρο 48* στους Αρχιερείς. 


Άρα:

Ο νόμος περί ενιαίου μισθολογίου προβλέπει εξαίρεση για ορισμένες κατηγορίες υπαλλήλων.
Παραπέμπει στο νόμο 3205/2003.
Ο νόμος 3205/2003 συμπεριλαμβάνει τους Αρχιερείς.
Άρα, οι αρχιερείς εξαιρούνται από το ενιαίο μισθολόγιο.
Θαύμα, θαύμα!


Πριν από όλα αυτά, το νομοσχέδιο υπολόγιζε εξαίρεση για όλους τους θρησκευτικούς λειτουργούς:
http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4665063
http://news247.gr/oikonomia/ergasia/se_efedreia_16_000_dhmosioi_ypallhloi_apo_deytera.1514530.html


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μαζί μιλάμε και χώρια καταλαβαίνουμε. Πριν μου έλεγες για τους κληρικούς γενικά, ξέρεις, τους δέκα χιλιάδες, στους οποίους αναφερόταν η ερώτηση του Ψαριανού. Τώρα μου λες ότι δε μιλάς γιάυτους αλλά για τους αρχιερείς (με τους οποίους ασχολήθηκα επίσης πιο πανω). 

Από την αρχή αυτής της συζήτησης είπα ότι συζήτηση δε γίνεται αν δεν ορίσουμε για τι πράγμα μιλάμε. Αυτό ήταν πλάγιος και ευγενικός τρόπος να σου πω ότι μπερδεύεις τη συζήτηση. Βλεπω ότι δεν έγινε κατανοητό. Επειδή όπως είπα πιο πάνω, δεν έχω υπομονή για τέτοια παιχνίδια, ας την αφήσουμε καλύτερα τη συζήτηση πριν πω καμια βαριά κουβέντα και με διαγράψετε από δω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2012)

Διπλόδοκος.

Ήρεμα...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα μείνει στο νομοσχέδιο, επομένως δεν είχα πάρει είδηση ότι ο νόμος τελικά ψηφίστηκε χωρίς να εξαιρεθούν οι κληρικοί (με την εξαίρεση των αρχιερέων, όπως είπα παραπάνω). Η ουσία βέβαια δεν είναι εκεί, καθώς εξαρχής το θέμα που έθιξα είναι ότι διαφωνώ με το να πληρώνονται ιερείς οποιασδήποτε θρησκείας από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό. Η προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου ήταν απλώς απάντηση στο παρακάτω, για διευκρινιστικούς λόγους.


SBE said:


> Νομίζω ότι έχουμε αρκετά στοιχεία πλέον για να συμπεράνουμε ότι οι κληρικοί δεν εξαιρούνται από τις περικοπές των άλλων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, ούτε οι απλοί παπάδες, ούτε οι _αρχιερείς_, οι οποίοι θα είναι 200-300 (81 μητροπόλεις + αρχιεπίσκοπος + βοηθοί επισκοποι + κανέναν άλλον που ξέχασα) δηλαδή ποσοστό 0.1% του ειδικού μισθολογίου.



Αφού θεωρείς όμως ότι δεν μπορείς να συζητήσεις χωρίς να πεις βαριά κουβέντα, τι να κάνουμε, μην μπαίνεις στον πειρασμό καλύτερα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2012)

...
*Where the bailout money goes* (Daniel Hannan, The Telegraph, 8.2.2012) 

If you're wondering why Greece is being so obstreperous about the money it's being offered, ponder this chart (hat-tip, zerohedge). Of every euro given to 'Greece', the Greek authorities get to spend just 19 cents; the rest goes on rescuing bankers and bondholders from the consequences of their malinvestments. Yet again, *the poor are bailing out the rich*.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο στόχος είναι να μηδενιστεί το 19%, δηλαδή να μη χρειάζεται να δανειστεί το δημόσιο για να λειτουργήσει, γιατί αυτή η ανισορροπία γέννησε την ανάγκη να δανείζεται για να πληρώνει το 81% εκεί που το πληρώνει. (Δεν λαμβάνω υπόψη μου αν καλώς δανειζόταν, με σωστά επιτόκια κ.λπ.) Επίσης, το ότι ένας Άγγλος συντηρητικός πιστεύει ότι το σύστημα πρέπει να αφήσει την τράπεζα που έκανε λανθασμένη επένδυση να φαλιρίσει (αφού πρώτα θα έχει φαλιρίσει η Ελλάδα) δεν είναι αριστερή τοποθέτηση, αλλά άκρως φιλελεύθερη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2012)

Ο Άγγλος συντηρητικός θα ήθελε να φαλιρίσει η τράπεζα και η Ελλάδα γιατί η τράπεζα ανήκει στην Ευρωζώνη. Να δεις τι θα γίνει τώρα που όπου να΄ναι υποβιβάζουν οι Μούντις κι έτσι το ΗΒ. 
Αλλά πέρα από αυτό, Νίκελ, το 19% μπορεί να πηγαίνει υπέρ των λειτουργικών αναγκών, αλλά αν το 19% ήταν το 100% των αναγκών μας σε δανεικά, τότε δεν θα είχαμε πρόβλημα.


----------



## Resident (Feb 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο στόχος είναι να μηδενιστεί το 19%, δηλαδή να μη χρειάζεται να δανειστεί το δημόσιο για να λειτουργήσει, γιατί αυτή η ανισορροπία γέννησε την ανάγκη να δανείζεται για να πληρώνει το 81% εκεί που το πληρώνει.



Σωστά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2012)

Resident said:


> Σωστά.



I wouldn't hold my breath, for any country, not only for Greece. 
Η πλάκα είναι πως όταν έγραφα τη χρονολογία στο παραπάνω ποστ, το χέρι μου αυτοβούλως έγραψε 2102. Τυχαίο; ;)


----------



## Resident (Feb 16, 2012)

daeman said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath, for any country, not only for Greece.
> Η πλάκα είναι πως όταν έγραφα τη χρονολογία στο παραπάνω ποστ, το χέρι μου αυτοβούλως έγραψε 2102. Τυχαίο; ;)



Δανειζόμαστε για να πληρώσουμε παλιά ομόλογα. Η ταχύτητα αποπληρωμής των νέων δανείων εξαρτάται από τους ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης. Γι αυτό και όλη η πρεμούρα για την ανάπτυξη αλλά είμαστε σαν τον παχύσαρκο που τον βάζουν ξαφνικά να τρέξει 100άρι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

*Πόσο κάνει η τιμή μας;*
του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη 
Στο protagon.gr

Οι Ευρωπαίοι μπορεί να μην έχουν άδικο όταν πιάνουν την Ελλάδα από το λαιμό. Έχουν όμως λάθος. Διότι στο τέλος ο αντιευρωπαϊσμός θα γίνει το ιστορικό επόμενο του αντιαμερικανισμού. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον επιχείρημα, αλλά δεν ζει πιο πέρα από το φυλάκιο των Ευζώνων. Και ο Σόιμπλε δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να απαντήσει στον Κάρολο Παπούλια που μέσα σε δύο ώρες έκανε ό,τι δεν έπραξε μέσα σε δύο χρόνια — μια ενδιαφέρουσα δήλωση και αποποιήθηκε την αποζημίωση του.

Η Μέρκελ και ο Σόιμπλε θα προτιμούσαν να απαντήσουν σε κανέναν οργισμένο τύπο από το Λεβερκούζεν που είδε την ομάδα του να εισπράττει τρία από τη Μπαρτσελόνα και τώρα θέλει να μάθει για ποιο λόγο περικόπτονται οι κοινωνικές δαπάνες ενώ δανειοδοτείται η Ελλάδα. Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά έτσι απλοϊκά τίθενται τα πράγματα ενώπιον των λαών. Και για το λόγο αυτό οι Ευρωπαίοι δείχνουν δόντια προς την Ελλάδα. Επειδή βλέπουν και οι φορολογούμενοι δανειστές μας.

Για τα ευρωπαϊκά πολιτικά δεδομένα η συμπεριφορά της Αθήνας την τελευταία διετία είναι, τουλάχιστον, άστοχη. Έτσι την αντιμετωπίζουμε και εμείς, αλλά εδώ βρισκόμαστε πάνω στη σκηνή του δράματος. Βγείτε από αυτά που ζείτε και παρατηρήστε ψυχρά τις εξελίξεις και τα δεδομένα των δύο τελευταίων ετών. Τι νομίζετε ότι κάνει η Ελλάδα απέναντι στους δανειστές της; Καθυστέρηση. Και μάλιστα όχι για να «πονέσουν κάποιοι λιγότερο», όπως θα έλεγε ο Σαμαράς, αλλά για να διατηρήσει η πολιτική αριστοκρατία την προνομιακή της σχέση με το κράτος. Νομίζω συμφωνούμε ότι αυτό που πληρώνουμε τώρα δεν είναι μια συνωμοσία, ένα συμβόλαιο που πρέπει να εκτελεστεί, αλλά μια δέσμευση που δεν υλοποιήθηκε, κοινώς το πρώτο μνημόνιο. Η αγριότητα του νέου μνημονίου θρέφεται από τη συνειδητή άρνηση της κυβέρνησης Παπανδρέου να εφαρμόσει το πρώτο. Και η Ελλάδα έχει ανοίξει ένα φουσκωμένο λογαριασμό στην Ευρώπη. Τι συμβαίνει όταν έχεις πίσω σου απάτες με κοινοτικά κονδύλια, Greek statistics και μη τήρηση των συμφωνηθέντων; Συμβαίνει αυτό που ζούμε τώρα.

Ποιος είπε ότι ο κόσμος είναι δίκαιος και ηθικός; Δεν είναι και αυτό έπρεπε πρώτοι να το γνωρίζουμε εμείς. Η υπομονή εξαντλήθηκε μαζί με την ανοχή τους. Και επειδή όλοι αυτοί πρώτα λογοδοτούν στους ψηφοφόρους τους και μετά στην ιστορία, η Αθήνα εισπράττει συμπεριφορά αντίστοιχη της πολιτικής που κατέβαλε. Μόνο που η συμπεριφορά των Ευρωπαίων εκλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά ανά περίσταση. Όταν ο ΓΑΠ πέταξε τον χαρταετό του ως το δημοψήφισμα, η ωμότητα με την οποία τον αντιμετώπισαν, έγινε δεκτή ως λυτρωτική δικαίωση. Αλήθεια, γιατί τότε ο θυμωμένος πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας δεν άρθρωσε ούτε μία σεβάσμια λέξη; Τώρα, όμως, η παρέμβασή τους τρώει κλοτσιά με τα τσαρούχια.

Φυσικά και οι Έλληνες είναι υπερήφανος λαός, αν και δεν ξέρω λαό που να μην είναι. Έχει, όμως, τιμή η αξιοπρέπεια ενός λαού; Ασφαλώς, αρκεί να μην ανήκεις σε αυτόν. Αν είσαι κομμάτι του, η αξία είναι ανεκτίμητη. Αν δεν είσαι, τη μετατρέπεις σε κέρματα. Ε, λοιπόν γι' αυτούς η αξιοπρέπειά μας κοστίζει ακριβώς όσο τα δάνεια που πήραμε. Ούτε ευρώ πάνω ή κάτω.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2012)

Ίσως κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει με αυτό το άρθρο, αλλά... δεν κατάλαβα τι λέει και που το πάει. Αναφέρεται σε πολλά πράγματα μαζί και αδυνατώ να πιάσω το νόημα. Μήπως λείπουν τα εισαγωγικά από τις τρεις πρώτες προτάσεις της πρώτης παραγράφου; Μήπως μετά το _Παπούλια_ της πρώτης παραγράφου θα βοηθούσε μια παρένθεση ή ένα κόμμα; Το _Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο_ της δεύτερης παραγράφου μήπως είναι περιττό; Ή μήπως έπρεπε να είναι αλλιώς;
Είναι μήπως το κείμενο μεταφρασμένο (άσχημα) και γι'αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

Πιάσε την αύρα του, γιατί, αν σε μπερδεύουν τα κόμματα, μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι δεν θέλεις να το καταλάβεις, όχι ότι δεν μπορείς. Πώς το λέγαμε αλλού; «Δεν υπάρχει "δεν μπορώ", υπάρχει "δεν θέλω"».


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2012)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν θέλω, πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει κεντρική ιδέα και πηδάει από το ένα στο άλλο χωρίς να ξέρει κι ο ίδιος τι θέλει να πει. 

Και για να σχολιάσω σε αυτό που καταλαβαίνω: δε νομίζω ότι ισχύει τίποτα από όλα αυτά. Πώς μας βλέπουν, γιατί μας φέρονται έτσι κλπ. Η πολιτική είναι πολύπλοκο παιχνίδι και η κάθε πλευρά χρησιμοποιεί τεχνάσματα.


----------



## rogne (Feb 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν θέλω, πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει κεντρική ιδέα και πηδάει από το ένα στο άλλο χωρίς να ξέρει κι ο ίδιος τι θέλει να πει.
> 
> Και για να σχολιάσω σε αυτό που καταλαβαίνω: δε νομίζω ότι ισχύει τίποτα από όλα αυτά. Πώς μας βλέπουν, γιατί μας φέρονται έτσι κλπ. Η πολιτική είναι πολύπλοκο παιχνίδι και η κάθε πλευρά χρησιμοποιεί τεχνάσματα.



Θέλει να πει ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι έχουν δίκιο σε αυτά που λένε για τους Έλληνες, αλλά το δίκιο τους αυτό δεν πρέπει να το φωνάζουν, γιατί μετά το ακούμε εμείς και, ακριβώς επειδή είμαστε αυτοί που είμαστε, και που δικαίως πιστεύουν οι Ευρωπαίοι ότι είμαστε, τελικά μας καταδικάζουν να τους δικαιώνουμε μια ζωή, χωρίς πάντως αυτοί να δικαιούνται να το φωνάζουν ποτέ το δίκιο τους. Αλλιώς προκύπτει το λάθος συμπέρασμα, ότι εμείς έχουμε δίκιο και αυτοί άδικο, ενώ τα πράγματα είναι αντίστροφα - διότι, στον άδικο τούτο κόσμο, μόνο οι νεκροί δεδικαίωνται. 

Προσωπικά συμφωνώ ότι δεν ισχύει τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά.


----------



## Philip (Feb 17, 2012)

Δεν παρακολουθώ αυτό το νήμα από πολύ κοντά, και δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος έχει ποστάρει αυτό:

http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/0,1518,815289,00.html

Το γερμανικό περιοδικό έχει πολλά θετικά να πει για τον Κυρ-Γιάννη!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2012)

Εγώ τον άκουσα και λάιβ :)
«Να επανέλθουμε σε μια κουλτούρα συνεισφοράς στα κοινά»


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2012)

Μπουτάρη θα ψήφιζα αν ήμουν από κει, και συνεχίζει να μου αρέσει πολύ η πολιτεία του. Αλλά το υπόγειο κείμενο (subtext) του αγιογραφικού άρθρου μού φαίνεται πως είναι "ορίστε! υπάρχουν και Έλληνες όπως τους θέλουμε!". Αν ήταν λιγότερο αγιογραφικό το ύφος του, δεν θα το έλεγα αυτό.


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2012)

Μεταφραστικά (και άλλα) του Μνημονίου 2. (The Press Project)


----------



## Elsa (Feb 18, 2012)

_"I do not like violence. I do not think that very much is gained by burning banks and smashing windows. And yet I feel a surge of pleasure when I see the reaction in Athens and the other cities in Greece to the acceptance by the Greek parliament of the measures imposed by the European Union. More: if there had not been an explosion of anger, I would have felt adrift in a sea of depression.

The joy is the joy of seeing the much-trodden worm turn and roar. The joy of seeing those whose cheeks have been slapped a thousand times slapping back. How can we ask of people that they accept meekly the ferocious cuts in living standards that the austerity measures imply? Do we want them to just agree that the massive creative potential of so many young people should be just eliminated, their talents trapped in a life of long-term unemployment? All that just so that the banks can be repaid, the rich made richer? All that, just to maintain a capitalist system that has long since passed its sell-by date, that now offers the world nothing but destruction. For the Greeks to accept the measures meekly would be to multiply depression by depression, the depression of a failed system compounded by the depression of lost dignity."_

Από τον John Holloway, στον Guardian, η συνέχεια εδώ: Greece shows us how to protest against a failed system


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2012)

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω. Άλλωστε είναι ωραία ειπωμένο (αυτό πάντοτε μετράει). Αλλά αν ρίξουμε και λίγο νερό στα μούτρα μας, πώς να μη σκεφτείς ότι τώρα απλώς βλέπουμε το κύμα της καταστροφής να πλησιάζει πιο κοντά στο κέντρο της πολιτικής εξουσίας (η οικονομική εξουσία δεν βρίσκεται εκεί). Αν πάμε πίσω στο χρόνο, θα θυμηθούμε ότι και σε άλλες, παλιότερες εποχές, όπου η ανεργία δεν ήταν εκεί που είναι τώρα, υπήρχαν τέτοιου είδους καταστροφές, μόνο που περιορίζονταν στην περιοχή του πολύπαθου Πολυτεχνείου. Θέλω να πω ότι υπάρχει ένα κόμμα τού "κάψ' τα σπάσ' τα" που εγώ το γνωρίζω από το 1975 τουλάχιστον, και αυτό ανεξάρτητα από τη συγκυρία. Η φιλοσοφία του είναι "να εκμεταλλευτούμε τους μικροαστούς που συμμετέχουν στις πορείες-επιταφίους της ΓΣΕΕ για να χτυπήσουμε κομβικά σημεία του συστήματος" κλπ. (από μνήμης) Άρα, ναι μεν σωστά τα λέει ο Holloway ως παρατηρητής αλλά δεν εξαντλείται το θέμα εκεί. Και φυσικά, πιο σημαντικό είναι το ότι προσπαθούν οι εργαζόμενοι να αυτοδιαχειριστούν π.χ. το Νοσοκομείο Κιλκίς από το να κατέβαιναν στην πλατεία του Κιλκίς να τα κάνουν λαμπόγυαλο. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που αυτά συμβαίνουν κατά κύριο λόγο στις μεγάλες πόλεις όπου δεν γνωρίζονται οι άνθρωποι, όπου από τον άγνωστο διπλανό μας πηδάμε κατευθείαν στις "μάζες" και τούμπαλιν. Ναι στις δράσεις σε γειτονιές, σε προσπάθειες αυτοδιαχείρισης, όχι στο βανδαλιστικό σόου.

Δε θα ξεχάσω επίσης το περίπτερο της γιαγιάς που είχαν κάψει στη Θεσσαλονίκη προ ετών και μετά κάνανε κάποιοι του χώρου έρανο υπέρ της, καταγγέλλοντας παράλληλα τους άλλους ότι καίνε για να κάτσουν την άλλη μέρα ν' αναγνωρίσουν την καλυμμένη μάπα τους στα κανάλια. Ο διάβολος έχει πάααρα πολλά ποδάρια...

Συζητούσα μ' έναν τζαμά της γειτονιάς μου και μου διέψευσε ότι βγάζουν λεφτά απ' αυτή την κατάσταση. Ισχυρίστηκε ότι τις δουλειές αυτές τις λυμαίνονται κάποιες ψιλομεγάλες εταιρείες. Κρίμα, να βοηθιούνταν κι οι μικροί...

Τέλος, όλοι δίκιο έχουν, και πάνω απ' όλα οι άνεργοι, αλλά αν έχω το Άστυ και μου πουν "πόσα μας δίνεις για να μη σε κάψουμε;", τι να τον κάνω τον Holloway; Αυτό είναι η παλιά γνωστή μαφία, όλα τ' άλλα είναι παπαριές.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 18, 2012)

Και συ δίκιο έχεις, άλλωστε όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης, δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος...


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2012)

_But the only thing we are certain of after all these years is the insufficiency of explanations..._


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.economist.com/node/21547750
*Latin lessons*
*In a guest article, Mario Blejer and Guillermo Ortiz, former central-bank governors of Argentina and Mexico respectively, explain why Greece should not leave the euro*.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2012)

Κώστα και Έλσα, εγώ την περασμένη Κυριακή κοιμόμουνα και αγρόν ηγόραζα, οπότε οι ειδήσεις για τα επεισόδια στην Αθήνα από το ένα αυτί μπήκαν και από το άλλο βγήκαν (περίπου) και δεν τα θεώρησα τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, και σίγουρα όχι λαϊκή εξέγερση ή επανάσταση. Πιο πολύ τα θεώρησα μια από τα ίδια και όσο περνάει ο καιρός κάποιοι αποθρασύνονται κλπκλπ. Όμως εκτός Ελλάδας η υπόθεση αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι προβλήθηκε με τρόπο λίγο πολύ σα να ήταν τα επεισόδια του περασμένου καλοκαιριού στο Λονδίνο. Αυτή η δυσαναλογία προφανώς δημιουργεί και τις διάφορες εντυπώσεις και την αρθρογραφία σαν αυτή που παραθέτει η Έλσα. 
Πότε το μεμονωμένο επεισόδιο γίνεται γενικευμένο, γίνεται παρανομία, εξέγερση, επανάσταση; Μπορεί τελικά να παίζουμε με τις λέξεις, δεν ήμουν εκεί για να ξέρω, οπότε μπορεί και να ήταν κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που κατάλαβα, κοσμοϊστορικό και μεγαλειώδες κι εγώ το πέρασα στα ψιλά...


----------



## Resident (Feb 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> http://www.economist.com/node/21547750
> *Latin lessons*
> *In a guest article, Mario Blejer and Guillermo Ortiz, former central-bank governors of Argentina and Mexico respectively, explain why Greece should not leave the euro*.



Τα παρακάτω δεν έχουν σχέση με Αργεντινή αλλά περιγράφουν την χρεοκοπία μιας κομητείας στην Αλαμπάμα (Δαεμάνε βρες το σχετικό youtube) και μιας επαρχίας της Ν. Αφρικής.
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/b...bankruptcy-cliff.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=all

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/w...-suffer-as-graft-saps-social-services.html?hp


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2012)

Αν υπάρχει γιουτιουμπάκι για το πώς θα γλιτώσουμε τη χρεοκοπία, να τα παρατήσω όλα και να ψάξω να το βρω, μέχρι και στου διαόλου το κέρατο να φτάσω, αφού θ' αξίζει τον κόπο και με το παραπάνω. Για το πώς χρεοκόπησαν άλλοι και μάλιστα Αλαμπαμιώτες (ή μήπως Αλαμπαμιέδες; ), λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα αφιερώσω χρόνο, γιατί τότε υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος να χρεοκοπήσω εγώ. Και μετά πού θα πάω; Στον Σόι μπλε να μ' αλείψει μέλι;


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2012)

Για τις πληροφορίες (στατιστικές κλπ), και για να υπάρχει, στέλνω το ακόλουθο που μου ήρθε στο κουτί μου- ενδιαφέρον έχει κι η συζήτηση με τον αγανακτισμένο Σουηδό στα σχόλια. 
ROAR on BBC World: why the media lies about Greece


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2012)

Για τη γραφικότητα τού We Are All Greeks:

Τέλος στις αυταπάτες

Αξίζει πάντως να γράψει κανείς και κάτι λεπτομερέστερο (ίσως έχει γραφτεί και δεν έφτασα ακόμα εκεί). Φαντάζομαι ότι ο κύριος που είδαμε σε βίντεο να μιλάει για το rebranding της Ελλάδας θα έχει βγάλει φουσκάλες με αυτά τα μασκαριλίκια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2012)

*Επιστροφή... 12 χρόνια πίσω διαπιστώνει ο Economist στην Ελλάδα*
Στο in.gr
Στον Economist

Χαράς ευαγγέλια για τους μεταφραστές. Αν γυρίσει η αγοραστική μου δύναμη εκεί που ήταν το 2000, δεν θέλω (σχεδόν) τίποτ' άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

*Μισθοί, ανταγωνιστικότητα και κόκκινες γραμμές*
Της Αντιγόνης Λυμπεράκη
Στην _Athens Review of Books_


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2012)

Βρίσκω το άρθρο παραπλανητικό γιατί στην αρχή υπόσχεται να αναλύσει τις δύο πλευρές των επιχειρημάτων και στη συνέχεια παραθέτει τα επιχειρήματα της μίας πλευράς χωρίς ανάλυση/ αντίλογο και τα επιχειρήματα της άλλης πλευράς τα αναλύει και τα απορρίπτει ένα- ένα. 
Επίσης έχει κάποιες χοντρές ανακρίβειες, όπως:


> Οι μισθοί στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι οι χαμηλότεροι στην Ευρώπη. Σε σύγκριση με τις οικονομίες που βρίσκονται σε πρόγραμμα διάσωσης (Ιρλανδία και Πορτογαλία) είναι αισθητά υψηλότεροι. Είναι επίσης υψηλότεροι από αυτούς της Ισπανίας.



Χωρίς να διαφωνώ για την Ισπανία και δηλώνοντας ότι δεν ξέρω για την Πορτογαλία, για την Ιρλανδία που ξέρω ο κατώτατος μισθός είναι περίπου 1700 ευρώ και όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να πάει στις σελίδες του υπουργείου εργασίας της Ιρλανδίας και να το διαπιστώσει. 

Σε αυτό το σημείο σταμάτησα να διαβάζω γιατί θεώρησα ότι η ποιότητα της έρευνας του άρθρου είναι αμφισβητήσιμη (το να παίρνει θέση δε με πειράζει, αρκεί να έχει καλές αποδείξεις γιατί παίρνει τη θέση). 
Μερικά βασικά σχετικά με το πως λειτουργεί ο μισθός μπορεί να διαβάσει κανείς εδώ, αν και το άρθρο είναι προχειρογραμμένο προς το τέλος, λες και έπρεπε κάπως να λιβανίσει ο αρθρογράφος το ΗΒ και τη Γερμανία και είχε περάσει το όριο των λέξεων και κατάληξε να ψιλοαντιφάσκει γιατί δεν ανάπτυξε το σκεπτικό του.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Βρίσκεις «το άρθρο» παραπλανητικό, αλλά δεν το διάβασες όλο.
Έχει «κάποιες» χοντρές ανακρίβειες, αλλά σταμάτησες να διαβάζεις στην πρώτη που βρήκες.
Που μπορεί να μην είναι ανακρίβεια γιατί λέει ότι «οι μισθοί είναι υψηλότεροι», ενώ εσύ αναφέρεις τον κατώτατο.
Είναι ο κατώτατος μισθός στην Ιρλανδία 1.700 ευρώ; 
Τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι αυτό είναι το πιο ενδιαφέρον κομμάτι απ' αυτά που έγραψες. Τρέχω.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2012)

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις, χωρίς να τοποθετούμαι υπέρ ή κατά του άρθρου: 
στην Πορτογαλία οι μισθοί είναι χαμηλότεροι, το θυμάμαι και από την παραμονή μου εκεί. Ο βασικός μισθός το 2001 ήταν περίπου ο μισός της Ελλάδας, πράγμα που επιβεβαιώνει και η στατιστική υπηρεσία της ΕΕ (εδώ, προ περικοπών). Μην ξεχνάς επίσης ότι η Ευρώπη δεν αποτελείται μόνο από τη Γερμανία και τη Σουηδία, αλλά και από τη Λιθουανία (232€), την Τσεχία (310€), την Πολωνία (336€) κτλ, όπως επίσης και ότι οι βασικοί μισθοί παρουσιάζονται με βάση το μήνα, ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να παρουσιάζονται με βάση το έτος, γιατί στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν δύο μισθοί ετησίως παραπάνω.

Επίσης, σημασία δεν έχει αν αυξάνεται ο μισθός, αλλά τι μπορείς να αγοράσεις με αυτόν, γιατί στην Ελλάδα παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο του να αυξάνονται οι μισθοί και αυτό να ακολουθείται από αύξηση τιμών παντού, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι η αγοραστική σου δύναμη παραμένει η ίδια.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2012)

Παλάβρα, εννοείται ότι δεν συζητάω αν η Λιθουανία έχει χαμηλότερους μισθούς από την Ελλάδα αλλά αν η φράση που παράθεσα έχει ανακρίβειες. Και έχει. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η αγοραστική δύναμη των Ιρλανδών είναι παρόμοια με των Ισπανών, παρόλο που οι μισθοί στην Ιρλανδία είναι διπλάσιοι, κι αυτό γιατί είναι το κόστος ζωής τεράστιο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2012)

Ναι, αυτό εννοώ. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν υπήρχε κάπου παρουσίαση απόλυτων αριθμών, δηλαδή ετήσιων καθαρών αποδοχών (μετά από φορολόγηση, κρατήσεις υπέρ ασφαλιστικών ταμείων κτλ), σε σύγκριση με την αγοραστική δύναμη. Έψαξα λίγο στη στατιστική υπηρεσία που αναφέρω πιο πάνω, αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βρίσκεις «το άρθρο» παραπλανητικό, αλλά δεν το διάβασες όλο.



Τα εισαγωγικά σημαίνουν ότι θεωρείς ότι δεν είναι άρθρο και ίσως κακώς το ονομάζω έτσι;



> Έχει «κάποιες» χοντρές ανακρίβειες, αλλά σταμάτησες να διαβάζεις στην πρώτη που βρήκες.



Όχι, διάβασα και παρακάτω αλλά στα πεταχτά γιατί είχα αρχίσει να χάνω την υπομονή μου αφού είχα ήδη εντοπίσει λάθη, από τα οποία επέλεξα να παρουσιάσω το πιο φανταχτερό. Αν η δουλειά μου ήταν να βαθμολογήσω ή να γράψω κριτική (με αμοιβή εννοείται) θα συνέχιζα να διαβάζω στα σοβαρά. 



> Που μπορεί να μην είναι ανακρίβεια γιατί λέει ότι «οι μισθοί είναι υψηλότεροι», ενώ εσύ αναφέρεις τον κατώτατο.



Όχι, αναφέρω τον κατώτατο στην Ιρλανδία μόνο. Λέω ότι γενικά συμφωνώ για την Ισπανία (για τους μισθούς συνολικά) , δεν ξέρω για την Πορτογαλία (πάλι για τους μισθούς συνολικά) και αναφέρω μια πληροφορία για την Ιρλανδία η οποία για μένα με βάση τις γνώσεις που έχω για τους μισθούς στην Ελλάδα είναι ένδειξη ότι οι μισθοί στην Ιρλανδία είναι υψηλότεροι. Χρησιμοποιώ δηλαδή την επιστημονική μου διαίσθηση για να κάνω μια λογική υπόθεση, η οποία μπορεί εύκολα να επαληθευτεί. Κι αν θέλεις επαλήθευση, τη βρίσκεις στη Γιουροστάτ αμέσως (βλ. πο κάτω).

Α, και σχετικά με αυτό που είπε η Παλάβρα, ο 13ος, 14ος, το επίδομα άδειας, το εγγυημένο μπόνους κλπ δεν υπάρχουν μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Η Ιρλανδία π.χ. έχει μερικά από αυτά, η Αγγλία έχει κάποια άλλα, η Γαλλία νομίζω τα έχει όλα :twit:. Η Γιουροστάτ δημοσιεύει στατιστικές και για τον μικτό μηνιαίο μισθό και για τον ετήσιο μικτό. 

Από το λινκ που δίνω, στο διάγραμμα με τον ετήσιο μικτό μισθό ανά χώρα επαληθεύεται η υπόθεσή μου. 
Άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες από εδώ:
α. Αγοραστική ικανότητα και βασικός μισθός, η Ελλάδα καλύτερα από Ισπανία, Πορτογαλία, αλλά χειρότερα από Ιρλανδία (τιμές 2010 για το κατώτατο, αλλά για το μέσο είχα διαβάσει ότι λόγω κόστους ζωής στην Ιρλανδία, η Ιρλανδία είναι σαν την Ισπανία)
β. Σχέση βασικού και μέσου μισθού (δείχνει πόσοι εργαζόμενοι είναι κοντά στο βασικό μισθό): η Ελλάδα έχει πιο πολλούς από την Ιρλανδία, πιο λίγους από την Πορτογαλία. Περίμενα ο μέσος μισθός στην Ιρλανδία να είναι κοντά στον βασικό γιατί θεωρητικά αν ο βασικός μισθός είναι υψηλός πιο πολλοί παίρνουν τον βασικό. Βεβαίως, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και την Πορτογαλία και την Τουρκία που περιλαμβάνεται στις στατιστικές, μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το είδος της οικονομίας. 

Νίκελ, εδώ οι πληροφορίες για την Ιρλανδία απ'όπου φαίνεται ότι έχω πέσει έξω γιατί 
α. υπολόγιζα 40ωρο, ενώ οι Ιρλανδοί έχουν 38ωρο
β. ένα μυαλό χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, μπερδεύτηκα αυξητικά. 
Εντούτοις το συμπέρασμά μου παραμένει, ο βασικός μισθός στην Ιρλανδία είναι 1460+ ευρώ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2012)

Αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι είναι *average *gross annual earnings of full-time employees, όχι κατώτατος μισθός.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Συγγνώμη που παρασύρθηκα σε στείρες σοφιστείες για πράγματα που δεν είναι στην ουσία της συζήτησης. Δεν έχω ιδέα τι συμβαίνει στην Ιρλανδία και δεν πιστεύω ότι αφορά τη συζήτηση για την Ελλάδα. Αλλά, όταν κάποιος καταθέτει κάτι, που σημαίνει ότι κάτι συνολικό του τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον και ότι δεν το έβαλε πρώτα κάτω να δει αν έχουν καταγραφεί με ακρίβεια τα στατιστικά (με τη γνωστή τους αξιοπιστία), δεν είναι ωραίο να απορρίπτεται το κείμενο με τέτοια ελαφρότητα. Μπορεί βέβαια να πει κανείς, και είναι πολλοί που θα ήταν αναμενόμενο να το κάνουν, «Διαφωνώ, αλλά δεν έχω το χρόνο να αναλύσω τους λόγους» — αλλά δεν κάνουμε δημοσκόπηση. H προσέγγιση του κειμένου δεν είναι: να χαμηλώσουμε τους μισθούς για να είναι κάτω από της Ιρλανδίας. Κάτι περισσότερο λέει. Αν λοιπόν θέλουμε να καταθέσουμε αντίρρηση για την ουσία του άρθρου, καμιά αντίρρηση. Αν είναι να το ρίξουμε στη στείρα αριθμολογία, έχω αντίρρηση. Κυρίως γιατί αποκλείεται να συγκρατήσω αριθμούς — ούτε τηλέφωνα δεν θυμάμαι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι είναι *average *gross annual earnings of full-time employees, όχι κατώτατος μισθός.



Αυτό δε ζήτησες όταν είπες:


> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν υπήρχε κάπου παρουσίαση απόλυτων αριθμών, δηλαδή ετήσιων καθαρών αποδοχών (μετά από φορολόγηση, κρατήσεις υπέρ ασφαλιστικών ταμείων κτλ), σε σύγκριση με την αγοραστική δύναμη.



Ε, δεν βρήκα τα καθαρά, βρήκα τα μικτά. Και στους συνδέσμους που έδωσα τα έχει και πιο αναλυτικά. 

ΥΓ Τελικά έχουμε πρόβλημα συνεννόησης; Είπαμε ότι το άρθρο μιλάει για μισθούς γενικά, άρα για μέσο μισθό όχι κατώτατο. Ανέφερα το παράδειγμα του κατώτατου της Ιρλανδίας για τους λόγους που εξήγησα παραπάνω, για να κάνω δηλαδή ένα λογικό άλμα από κάτι που ξέρω προς κάτι που δεν ξέρω, γιατί δεν έχω διάθεση ή χρόνο να καθίσω να το ψάξω. Δυστυχώς, με το να μη γίνεται κατανοητό αυτό που λέω* με αναγκάζετε να καθίσω να κοιτάξω στη Γιουροστάτ για στοιχεία, δηλαδή να επαληθεύσω αυτό που ούτως ή άλλως ήξερα ότι είναι σωστό. 

*Το οποίο δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν γίνεται κατανοητό, διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω το αρχικό μήνυμά μου και μου φαίνεται κατανοητότατο. Αν τελικά ΔΕΝ είναι κατανοητό ας μου το πει κάποιος για να βελτιωθεί ο τρόπος που εκφράζομαι και να μην έχουμε άλλα προβλήματα κατανόησης στο μέλλον.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Κατανοητό είναι. Εγώ είπα ότι κακώς εμπλεκόμαστε σε συζήτηση για τα μισθολογικά της Ιρλανδίας. Έχουμε λόγο να γίνουμε πιο ανταγωνιστικοί από την Ιρλανδία; Δεν νομίζω ότι παίζουμε σ' αυτό το ταμπλό. Αν από την άλλη αυτό το λανθασμένο στοιχείο του άρθρου είναι ένας καλός λόγος να το απορρίψει κανείς, πάσο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αλλά, όταν κάποιος καταθέτει κάτι, που σημαίνει ότι κάτι συνολικό του τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον και ότι δεν το έβαλε πρώτα κάτω να δει αν έχουν καταγραφεί με ακρίβεια τα στατιστικά (με τη γνωστή τους αξιοπιστία), δεν είναι ωραίο να απορρίπτεται το κείμενο με τέτοια ελαφρότητα.



Δεν το απέρριψα με ελαφρότητα. Άλλωστε ο λόγος που καταθέτει κανείς κάτι δεν είναι να προσκαλέσει σχόλια; Ε, το σχόλιό μου ήταν: _Βρίσκω το άρθρο παραπλανητικό γιατί στην αρχή υπόσχεται να αναλύσει τις δύο πλευρές των επιχειρημάτων και στη συνέχεια παραθέτει τα επιχειρήματα της μίας πλευράς χωρίς ανάλυση/ αντίλογο και τα επιχειρήματα της άλλης πλευράς τα αναλύει και τα απορρίπτει ένα- ένα. Επίσης έχει κάποιες χοντρές ανακρίβειες_ Αυτά τα δύο τα έχω βάλει με σειρά σπουδαιότητας, σε περίπτωση που δεν ήταν εμφανές. 

Η αριθμολογία είναι μικρότερης σημασίας. Ευχαρίστως να συζητήσω το ζήτημα των μισθών ή των διαπραγματεύσεων αλλά για να γίνει συζήτηση πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε από σωστές πληροφορίες. Ένα από τα μεγάλα προβλήματα στο διάλογο για την κρίση είναι η παραπληροφόρηση. Και ενώ δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις για να ανακαλύψω κάθε ανακρίβεια, κάποια πράγματα μου δημιουργούν δυσπιστία. Όπως π.χ η ασυνέπεια λόγων και έργων, που μας είχαν φλομώσει με αυτό στο σχολείο, και δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω κάτι με αντιφάσεις και να μην τις προσέξω. Ίσως όμως αυτό που δεν έκανα εμφανές είναι το πόσο με ενοχλούν γραφιάδες που πληρώνονται για να πληροφορήσουν και παραπληροφορούν από τεμπελιά και προχειρότητα. Και δε με νοιάζει αν οι απόψεις τους είναι καλές, κακές, περίεργες κλπ. Άλλοι δεν ενοχλούνται από αυτά και κοιτάνε τις απόψεις συγχωρώντας τις ανακρίβειες. 

ΥΓ 1 Όσο για τα νούμερα, η Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει στο κενό. Το τι συμβαίνει αλλού (μεταξύ αυτών και οι στατιστικές των άλλων) έχει και σημασία και ενδιαφέρον.Έχει ακόμα περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον όταν γίνονται τερατοσυγκρίσεις. Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στην Ελλάδα παίζουμε με τους αριθμούς στο δημόσιο διάλογο (το παλιότερο πόσο έχει ο καφές στις άλλες χώρες κλπ κλπ).

ΥΓ 2 Τερατοσυγκρίσεις: συγκρίσεις που κάνουν οι ερασιτέχνες είτε με επιλεγμένα είτε με λανθασμένα στοιχεία, με σκοπό τον εντυπωσιασμό. Μήλα με πορτοκάλια κλπ.


----------



## rogne (Mar 3, 2012)

Όχι ακριβώς απάντηση στη Λυμπεράκη, αλλά ίσως _και _μια κάποια απάντηση στη Λυμπεράκη (από έντυπο που κυκλοφορεί):



> Να λοιπόν ένας καθόλου υπερφίαλος κατάλογος του τι θα έπρεπε να καλύπτει ο *βασικός μισθός του 18χρονου/18χρονης σήμερα*, σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της επικράτειας του ελληνικού κράτους:
> 
> - Τη δυνατότητα να φύγει απ' το πατρικό σπίτι και να μείνει αλλού, μόνος/μόνη ή με φίλους/φίλες. Κατά συνέπεια,
> - Τη δυνατότητα να επιπλώσει και να συντηρήσει ένα (χωριστό απ' το οικογενειακό) νοικοκυριό, με σταθερά έξοδα ενοικίου, ρεύματος, θέρμανσης, τηλεπικοινωνιών.
> ...



Έχουμε γίνει αρκετά "ανταγωνιστικοί" για όλα αυτά ή όχι ακόμα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Σε σχέση με τους μισθούς, υπάρχει στην αρχή του άρθρου η εξής διατύπωση που ίσως εξηγεί αυτό που θεωρήθηκε λάθος:

Στην τελευταία (5η) Έκθεση του ΔΝΤ (του Δεκεμβρίου 2011), μπορεί κάποιος να εντοπίσει τα βασικότερα σημεία πάνω στα οποία θεμελιώνεται η αναγκαιότητα του περιορισμού των μισθών.[1] Αυτά είναι:
1. Απόλυτο ύψος κατώτατου μισθού: Ο κατώτατος μισθός ως ποσοστό της συνολικής παραγωγής κατά κεφαλή είναι από τους υψηλότερους στην Ευρώπη (στο επίπεδο του Βελγίου, με 2 μόνο χώρες από τις 20 που έχουν κατώτατο μισθό να είναι ακριβότερες).

Πράγματι, στην έκθεση του ΔΝΤ που υπάρχει εδώ (http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/scr/2011/cr11351.pdf), στη σελίδα 48, υπάρχει ο πίνακας που δείχνει την Ελλάδα στην 4η θέση (μετά από Γαλλία, Μάλτα, Βέλγιο), να την ακολουθούν η Ιρλανδία και η Βρετανία. Δεν μπορώ να σας βεβαιώσω ότι είναι ακριβής ή το πιο χρήσιμο εργαλείο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Rogne, εδώ έχει κοπεί (και από τους νέους και από τους μεγαλυτέρους) η δυνατότητα να κάνουν όνειρα, ο δικός σου θέλει να τα πραγματοποιούν κιόλας!


----------



## rogne (Mar 3, 2012)

Α, δηλαδή το IMF θέλει να μας κάνει Λουξεμβούργο! Σοβαρά τώρα, να μια καλύτερη λίστα (γιατί νισάφι πια με τη δημιουργική λογιστική του IMF): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_minimum_wages_by_country.

Ο δικός μου πιστεύει επίσης ότι "αν το μέτρο τού τι είναι αναγκαίο για την καθημερινή ζωή σήμερα γίνει ο ζόφος των στερήσεων και των απαγορεύσεων, τότε σύντομα θα συμβιβαστούμε οι βασικές μας ανάγκες να είναι ένα κομμάτι ψωμί κι ένα μπουκάλι νερό. Και τελεία". Εγώ είμαι μαζί του...


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2012)

Rogne, μερικά από αυτά που αναφέρονται στη λίστα είναι περιττά. Αντί να έχει τη δυνατότητα να συντηρεί μηχανοκίνητο όχημα γιατί να μην έχει τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιεί τη δημόσια συγκοινωνία; Και γιατί να πηγαίνει στο εξωτερικό κάθε χρόνο; Είναι απαραίτητο; Όσο για τα βιβλία, τι σημαίνει απεριόριστα; Αν ο άλλος θέλει να αγοράζει καμιά εικοσαριά βιβλία το μήνα; Κι αφού υπάρχουν και οι βιβλιοθήκες. 
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι λογικά, αλλά για να προκαλέσει κάποια συμπάθεια το κείμενο χρειάζεται ρεαλισμός. Στέγη, τροφή, μετακινήσεις (δημόσιες), ψυχαγωγία, ένδυση και αποταμίευση είναι τα απαραίτητα. Τα ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό και το μηχανάκι δεν είναι. 

Νίκελ, όχι, κατάλαβα πολύ καλά αυτό το κομμάτι από το πρωί. Στην ενότητα 3 αναφέρει όντως αυτό. Αλλά στην ενότητα 4, παράγραφος 6 αναφέρεται ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ στο ύψος του μισθού όχι σε σχέση με άλλες τιμές. Συγκεκριμένα λέει:


> Οι μισθοί στην Ελλάδα είναι οι χαμηλότεροι στην Ευρώπη. Πόσο κάτω να πάνε; Στο επίπεδο της Ινδίας;
> ● Οι μισθοί στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι οι χαμηλότεροι στην Ευρώπη. Σε σύγκριση με τις οικονομίες που βρίσκονται σε πρόγραμμα διάσωσης (Ιρλανδία και Πορτογαλία) είναι αισθητά υψηλότεροι. Είναι επίσης υψηλότεροι από αυτούς της Ισπανίας.



Και χρησιμοποιεί επίσης στην ίδια παράγραφο τις φράσεις: _απόλυτο ύψος του μισθού_, επίπεδο του μισθού, η αίσθηση ότι οι μισθοί είναι χαμηλοί οφείλεται κλπ. 

Επειδή σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να το παρεξήγησα το άρθρο συνολικά, είπα να ξαναδιαβάσω τα 5 και 6 που τα πέρασα γρήγορα το πρωί και βλέπω ότι όχι μόνο είχα καταλάβει 100% τι λέγανε αλλά και ότι το πρωί μου φάνηκε ότι λέγανε πιο ουσιώδη πράγματα από αυτά που καταλαβαίνω με το πιο προσεκτικό διάβασμα. :lol:

Σοβαρά πάντως, η ιδέα του άρθρου είναι ότι για να βγούμε από την εργασιακή κρίση χρειάζεται να είμαστε ευέλικτοι. Και ορίζει την ευελιξία σαν μείωση μισθών +μειωμένα εργατικά δικαιώματα. Αυτό δεν είναι καινούργιο. Το πρωί λινκάρισα άρθρο του Εκόνομιστ που δίνει μερικές ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες για το πώς λειτουργούν τα δικαιώματα δυο ταχυτήτων και ο κατώτερος μισθός στην Ισπανία και πως τελικά (δεν) κατάφεραν να λύσουν το πρόβλημα της υποαπασχόλησης των νέων. Μ' άλλα λόγια απάντησα στο άρθρο του Νίκελ. Δεν θα καθίσω να γράψω εδώ τι λέει το άρθρο του Εκόνομιστ, όποιος θέλει μπορεί να το διαβάσει. 
Κι έτσι βλέπω ότι φάγαμε καμιά δεκαριά μηνύματα για το τίποτα, γιατί τελικά στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα είχα και την "σοβαρή" απάντηση (το άρθρο του Εκόνομιστ) και τις παρατηρήσεις μου για το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου, και οι υποθέσεις που είχα κάνει ήταν σωστές. Επιπροσθέτως έφαγα στο ψάξιμο χρόνο από τον ύπνο μου (είναι ήδη 1:57 και κάθομαι στο γραφείο από τις οχτώμισι το πρωί και αύριο πρέπει να ξυπνήσω στις οχτώμισι). Οπότε για μένα τέρμα η συζήτηση μέχρι να ξεκολλήσουμε από το δοκίμιο της κυρίας Λυμπεράκη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

@rogne
Το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί μια σωστή ισορροπία ανάμεσα στην ουτοπία του δικού σου, γιατί η χώρα θα πρέπει να παραγάγει κάτι περισσότερο από ευχολόγια, και στο να γίνουμε φτηνά εργατικά χέρια της Ευρώπης, να πρέπει να αρχίσουμε την ανηφόρα από το επίπεδο των γειτόνων μας (που ξέρουμε ποια οικονομία τούς άφησε εκεί που τους άφησε).

Η συζήτηση για την ανταγωνιστικότητα δεν μπορεί να περιοριστεί σε συγκρίσεις κατώτατων μισθών από στατιστικούς πίνακες. Αναγκάστηκα να ασχοληθώ με αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια επειδή αυτή η λεπτομέρεια έγινε λόγος απόρριψης ολόκληρου του άρθρου.

Οι περισσότεροι τροφοδοτούνται με τα επιχειρήματα του Πρετεντέρη: «Πώς θα γίνουμε πιο ανταγωνιστικοί με μείωση των μισθών; Αν ίσχυε αυτό, το Μπαγκλαντές θα ήταν το πιο ανταγωνιστικό κράτος του κόσμου!» Με τέτοια επιχειρηματολογία, ίσως οδηγηθεί η σκέψη μας ότι πιο ανταγωνιστικοί θα γίνουμε με αύξηση των μισθών. Αν πραγματοποιήσουμε και το όραμα του δικού σου, δεν θα μας πιάνει κανείς πια.

Τέσσερις η ώρα το πρωί και το ξανάριξα σε σοφιστείες...

ΥΓ. Ωχ, κι άλλα...


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2012)

rogne said:


> Α, δηλαδή το IMF θέλει να μας κάνει Λουξεμβούργο! Σοβαρά τώρα, να μια καλύτερη λίστα (γιατί νισάφι πια με τη δημιουργική λογιστική του IMF): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_minimum_wages_by_country.



Ρόνι, η Βίκι δεν έχει την καλύτερη ενημέρωση. Οι σύνδεσμοι που έδωσα παραπάνω για τη Γιουροστάτ έχουν πιο ακριβή στοιχεία και τα μετράνε και σε σχέση με την αγοραστική ικανότητα κλπ (στη Βουλγαρία π.χ. μπορεί ο βασικός μισθός να είναι 100 ευρώ, αλλά εκεί αγοράζεις πιο πολλά απ'ό,τι στην Ελλάδα με 100 ευρώ). Αυτό του ΔΝΤ μετράει κάτι άλλο: πως σχετίζεται το κατώτατο με την παραγωγικότητα. 
Είναι πονοκέφαλος οι στατιστικές, πρέπει πάντα να ξέρουμε τι μεγέθη μετράνε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Rogne, μερικά από αυτά που αναφέρονται στη λίστα είναι περιττά. Αντί να έχει τη δυνατότητα να συντηρεί μηχανοκίνητο όχημα γιατί να μην έχει τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιεί τη δημόσια συγκοινωνία; Και γιατί να πηγαίνει στο εξωτερικό κάθε χρόνο; Είναι απαραίτητο; Όσο για τα βιβλία, τι σημαίνει απεριόριστα; Αν ο άλλος θέλει να αγοράζει καμιά εικοσαριά βιβλία το μήνα; Κι αφού υπάρχουν και οι βιβλιοθήκες.



(α) Η δημόσια συγκοινωνία (ιδίως με το δικό μας ανάγλυφο, βουνά, νησιά κλπ) δεν μπορεί να είναι διαθέσιμη παντού και πάντα --και δεν πρέπει να είναι, αλλιώς φτάνουμε σε συστήματα όπως του μοραΐτικου ΟΣΕ και στα επιδοτούμενα σχολικά ταξί. Η δυνατότητα αυτοκίνησης, ιδίως για τους νέους, είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική επειδή λειτουργεί υποβοηθητικά για το άνοιγμα δυνατοτήτων και οριζόντων.
(β) Το ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό όχι μόνο περιττό δεν είναι, αλλά το θεωρώ απαραίτητο -- για κάθε άνθρωπο. Και μάλιστα, ταξίδι γνώσης, τόπων, εθίμων, ανθρώπων. Μου φαίνεται περίεργο ότι ένας άνθρωπος όπως εσύ, που από τα γραφτά του φαίνεται ότι έχει ταξιδέψει πολύ και επομένως έχει πιο σφαιρική εικόνα πολλών πραγμάτων, δεν θα συνειδητοποιούσε τη διαπλαστική σημασία που έχει για τον χαρακτήρα των ανθρώπων το ταξίδι.
(γ) Είκοσι βιβλία τον μήνα; Διακόσια σαράντα τον χρόνο; Στολίζουμε τον λόγο μας και με καμιά υπερβολή, πότε πότε -- όπως άλλωστε και αυτή με τις δανειστικές βιβλιοθήκες στην Ελλάδα...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

Έχω μια ειλικρινή ερώτηση: Σε ποια χώρα του κόσμου μπορεί ένας *18χρονος* να κάνει όλα αυτά τα πράγματα, με τον μισθό που κερδίζει ο ίδιος -- χωρίς οικονομική ενίσχυση των γονιών; Υποθέτω ότι αφού ως 18χρονος δεν έχει ακόμα τίποτα ανώτερο από απολυτήριο λυκείου, θα απασχολείται σε θέσεις που αμείβονται με τον κατώτατο μισθό. Το συνολικό κόστος όλων αυτών που βλέπω στη λίστα ανεβαίνει πολύ πάνω από τα 2.000 ευρώ τον μήνα -- και δεν έχει καν πλαφόν, αφού βάζουμε στην εξίσωση και τη δυνατότητα αποταμίευσης.

Αν δεν υπάρχει τέτοια χώρα, καλό θα είναι να αφήσουμε τις ουτοπικές επιθυμίες έξω από τη συζήτηση. Γιατί αν καταφύγουμε στις ουτοπίες μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε κι άλλα πράγματα σ' αυτά που μπορεί να θεωρεί "απαραίτητα" ο κάθε άνθρωπος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2012)

Το πιο σημαντικό και βαρύ έξοδο από αυτά που αναφέρει η λίστα είναι το ξεχωριστό σπιτικό --και γι' αυτό είναι πολύ συνηθισμένες στο εξωτερικό οι συγκατοικήσεις των νέων ανθρώπων. Η αίσθησή μου είναι, πάντως, ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί 18χρονοι σε ευρωπαϊκές χώρες που μπορούν να κάνουν όλα αυτά τα πράγματα (π.χ. αυτοί που γεμίζουν τις παραλίες μας τα καλοκαίρια). Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτοί οι 18χρονοι *δεν έχουν* συνήθως απολυτήριο λυκείου αλλά τεχνική κατάρτιση και εργάζονται σε σταζ από τα 16 ή τα 17 τους με βάση την τεχνική ειδίκευσή τους· με άλλα λόγια, δεν είναι και δεν θα γίνουν «επιστήμονες» με εξασφαλισμένη καθιστική σταδιοδρομία σε κάποιο υπερτροφικό δημόσιο ή σε κάποιον σιδηρόφρακτα προστατευμένο, δήθεν ιδιωτικό, τομέα. Πολύ δύσκολα θα γίνουν πλούσιοι στη ζωή τους, δεν θα αποκτήσουν ποτέ εξοχικό, δεν θα χτίσουν τριώροφο για να ζήσουν με τα παιδιά τους κλπ. Επίσης, δεν θα χρειαστεί να δώσουν φακελάκια σε γιατρούς ή να φιλήσουν κατουρημένες ποδιές πολιτικών για μια αργομισθία.

Αλλά ας το δούμε και αλλιώς. Αν δεχτούμε ότι τα λεφτά υπάρχουν (μεγάλο αν, που τίθεται πια σε αμφισβήτηση) και τα έχουν οι γονείς (δηλαδή η «κατεστημένη»γενιά) που τα διαθέτουν στα παιδιά τους, μήπως θα έπρεπε το ζητούμενο να είναι το πώς θα γίνει μια ανακατανομή υπέρ της νεότερης γενιάς;

Αλλά για να μη φανεί ότι αποδέχομαι άκριτα ολόκληρη τη λίστα, πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι λεφτά για δώρα σε φίλους και, πολύ περισσότερο, για αποταμίευση δύσκολα περισσεύουν, ακόμη και γι' αυτούς τους 18χρονους.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το πιο σημαντικό και βαρύ έξοδο από αυτά που αναφέρει η λίστα είναι το ξεχωριστό σπιτικό --και γι' αυτό είναι πολύ συνηθισμένες στο εξωτερικό οι συγκατοικήσεις των νέων ανθρώπων. Η αίσθησή μου είναι, πάντως, ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί 18χρονοι σε ευρωπαϊκές χώρες που μπορούν να κάνουν όλα αυτά τα πράγματα (π.χ. αυτοί που γεμίζουν τις παραλίες μας τα καλοκαίρια). Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτοί οι 18χρονοι *δεν έχουν* συνήθως απολυτήριο λυκείου αλλά τεχνική κατάρτιση και εργάζονται σε σταζ από τα 16 ή τα 17 τους με βάση την τεχνική ειδίκευσή τους.


Εδώ θέτεις δύο θέματα που διαφοροποιούν τον μέσο Έλληνα 18χρονο από τους Βορειοευρωπαίους: 
Πρώτον, το θέμα της συγκατοίκησης -- που ενώ στην Ελλάδα είναι διαδεδομένο όταν πρόκειται για τη φοιτητική στέγη, είναι σχεδόν άγνωστο σε νεαρούς επαγγελματίες. Ξέρω ότι στο Λονδίνο, για παράδειγμα, η συγκατοίκηση είναι ο πιο συνηθισμένος τρόπος για να αντιμετωπιστεί το βάρος του ενοικίου, όχι μόνο από 18χρονους, αλλά και για 30χρονους που έχουν μόνιμη και καλοπληρωμένη δουλειά.
Και το δεύτερο είναι η τεχνική εκπαίδευση και το σταζ από τα 16 χρόνια, που οδηγούν σε κάποια μόνιμη απασχόληση στα 18. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω γύρω μου, κι αυτό είναι σχεδόν άγνωστο στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Συγγνώμη για τη σφήνα, έχω κάποιες απορίες από την προηγούμενη συζήτηση με την SBE (να σε λέμε Σοφία;). 

SBE, αυτά που γράφει ο Economist κάθε τόσο, αυτά λέει και η Λυμπεράκη. Αλλά τόσο μελάνι χύθηκε, εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τι λες εσύ, με ποια επιλογή είσαι:

α. αφήστε ήσυχους τους μισθούς και τα εργασιακά, υπάρχουν πρώτα πολλά άλλα
β. οπωσδήποτε κόψτε μισθούς και κάντε ευέλικτα τα εργασιακά
γ. το (β) αλλά μαζί με τα πολλά άλλα του (α)

Δεν υπάρχει (δ) (το «όμορφοι, πλούσιοι και υγιείς» του #1544). Η λύση (β-γ) ήταν αναμενόμενη και άργησε. Από την πρώτη στιγμή του Μνημονίου 1 μού φάνηκε περίεργο που δεν μίλησαν για τους μισθούς του ιδιωτικού τομέα. Μια χώρα με μόνιμο έλλειμμα στο εμπορικό ισοζύγιο θα κοιτάξει αναπόφευκτα μισθούς (περιορισμό των εισαγωγών) και εργασιακές σχέσεις στην αναζήτηση ανταγωνιστικότητας. Άλλωστε, η επιστροφή στην ανταγωνιστικότητα της δραχμής που προτείνουν κάποιοι περιλαμβάνει και αυτή τη διάσταση.

Προφανώς, για να βάλω το άρθρο, θεωρώ απαραίτητη την επιλογή (γ) με έμφαση στα πολλά άλλα. Αναγκαία σκοπιμότητα, διότι αλλιώς, χαίρω πολύ, όλοι επιλέγουμε το (δ) (αλλά όχι και αυτά που έχουν κάποιοι στο μυαλό τους πριν από το (δ), διότι δεν εξασφαλίζουν το (δ) και δεν καταλήγουν στο (δ), καροτάκι για να ξεγελά είναι, σαν τα «λεφτά υπάρχουν» του Παπανδρέου). Όλοι τις θέλουμε αυτές τις δυνατότητες και για τους νέους και για τους γέρους. Αλλά για όλους τους νέους όλου του κόσμου. Γιατί, αν δώσουμε αυτά στους νέους της Ευρώπης όταν οι νέοι της Ινδίας και της Κίνας παίρνουν αυτά που παίρνουν, αυτοί θα φτιάχνουν τα ποδήλατα κι εμείς μόνο τα όνειρα.

Υποσημείωση: Μα σοβαρά κάνετε διαπραγματεύσεις για τα σημεία του ονείρου;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Υποσημείωση: Μα σοβαρά κάνετε διαπραγματεύσεις για τα σημεία του ονείρου;


Μπα, όνειρο ήταν; Συγγνώμη, δεν το 'πιασα. Μας είπαν ότι είναι


> ...ένας καθόλου υπερφίαλος κατάλογος του τι θα έπρεπε να καλύπτει ο *βασικός μισθός του 18χρονου/18χρονης σήμερα*, σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της επικράτειας του ελληνικού κράτους:


και ότι αποτελεί μια κάποια απάντηση στη Λυμπεράκη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι είχα αντιληφθεί ότι η συζήτηση στον πραγματικό κόσμο είναι κατά πόσο τα 300 του κατώτατου είναι καλύτερα από τα 0 της ανεργίας. Μέχρι να αλλάξουμε τον «πραγματικό κόσμο», αυτή θα είναι η συζήτηση. Και τον πραγματικό κόσμο δεν θα τον αλλάξουμε περιγράφοντας τι υπάρχει στην απέναντι όχθη, αλλά περιγράφοντας (και εφαρμόζοντας) ρεαλιστικούς τρόπους να περάσουμε στην απέναντι όχθη.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2012)

Εγώ περιμένω να μάθω πού είναι αυτή η απέναντι όχθη. Να μου υποδειχθεί σε ποια χώρα αυτός ο "καθόλου υπερφίαλος κατάλογος" ισχύει για τον κάθε 18χρονο που αμείβεται με τον βασικό μισθό. (Δεν μιλάμε για τον Τζάστιν Μπίμπερ, προφανώς, ούτε για τους έφηβους πρωταγωνιστές του Χάρι Πότερ.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Η άλλη όχθη δεν είναι υπαρκτή χώρα, είναι υπαρκτό όραμα. Και θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουμε όλοι από τη δική μας όχθη να πάμε προς τα εκεί. Και κάθε που κάποια χώρα θα ασθμαίνει ή θα νιώθει να πνίγεται, να γυρνάνε οι πιο δυνατές να της δίνουν ένα χεράκι (έτσι γλίτωσα από βέβαιο πνιγμό στα δώδεκά μου). Δυστυχώς, και αυτή η κοινή προσπάθεια είναι ουτοπία τώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2012)

Αφού μιλάμε για οράματα, όπως είπα πιο πάνω, μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε μερικά πραγματάκια ακόμα στη λίστα, γιατί να κάνουμε τσιγκουνιές; 

Η κοινή προσπάθεια σε επίπεδο χωρών ήταν ανέκαθεν ουτοπία και ουδέποτε βάδισε προς την πλευρά του ρεαλισμού. Ξέρεις πολύ καλά δεν μπορεί καμία χώρα να βασίζεται στη βοήθεια των ισχυρών για να την ξελασπώσουν όταν τα έχει κάνει θάλασσα. Το "Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει" ίσως μπορεί να αναδιατυπωθεί, "Κολύμπα όσο πιο δυνατά μπορείς για να σωθείς μόνος σου, κι αν συμφέρει την Αθηνά να σου ρίξει κανένα σωσίβιο, μπορεί να το ρίξει." Στη δική μας περίπτωση, οι ισχυροί της Ε.Ε. έχουν συμφέρον να μην πνιγεί η Ελλάδα, γι' αυτό ξηλώνονται σε απανωτά δάνεια, αλλιώς θα σου έλεγα πού θα ήταν η κοινή προσπάθεια και η αλληλεγγύη.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2012)

Πάντως, είναι τουλάχιστον υπερβολικό να θέλεις να σου πληρώνει ο βασικός σου μισθός το παρακάτω:

_
- Τη δυνατότητα να καπνίζει (αν έχει αυτή τη διωκόμενη συνήθεια...)._

Δηλαδή, όχι μόνο συνυπολογίζεται μια επιλογή που μπορείς να μην κάνεις, αλλά απαιτείται και από το σύστημα υγείας (άρα και από τους υπόλοιπους φορολογούμενους, ακόμα και αυτούς που δεν καπνίζουν) η επιπλέον δαπάνη της περίθαλψής σου όταν θα αρρωστήσεις από τη «διωκόμενη συνήθεια». 
Πέραν αυτού, πολλά σημεία της λίστας εμπίπτουν στις συνήθειες μιας άκρως καταναλωτικής κοινωνίας (τα απεριόριστα βιβλία, τα ρούχα κτλ). Θέλω να πω, αν ψάχνουμε τρόπους να συντηρήσουμε τον υπερκαταναλωτισμό, και μαζί του τον καπιταλισμό, να το ξέρουμε από τώρα να το συζητήσουμε σε άλλη βάση.



drsiebenmal said:


> (α) Η δημόσια συγκοινωνία (ιδίως με το δικό μας ανάγλυφο, βουνά, νησιά κλπ) δεν μπορεί να είναι διαθέσιμη παντού και πάντα --και δεν πρέπει να είναι, αλλιώς φτάνουμε σε συστήματα όπως του μοραΐτικου ΟΣΕ και στα επιδοτούμενα σχολικά ταξί. Η δυνατότητα αυτοκίνησης, ιδίως για τους νέους, είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική επειδή λειτουργεί υποβοηθητικά για το άνοιγμα δυνατοτήτων και οριζόντων.


Εδώ διαφωνώ. Η δημόσια συγκοινωνία πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμη παντού και πάντα - αν κανείς δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει, γιατί είναι ΑμεΑ, γέρος, έγκυος, έχει σπάσει το πόδι του, δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο, δεν μπορεί να εξαρτάται από κάποιον άλλο για να μετακινηθεί. Όσο για το μηχανοκίνητο όχημα, όχι μόνο επιβαρύνει το περιβάλλον, αλλά είναι και πεταμένα λεφτά. Μια λύση είναι μετακίνηση με ποδήλατο + ΜΜΜ στις πόλεις, με συνδυασμένη δημόσια συγκοινωνία στην ύπαιθρο. Το ότι αυτό δεν το έχουμε και δεν λειτουργεί είναι αλήθεια, αλλά αυτό είναι στα πολλά (α) του Νίκελ που πρέπει να φτιάξουμε. Είναι οικονομικότερο, και διαφυλάσσει και τον πλανήτη από την ήδη υπερβολική δραστηριότητά μας.


drsiebenmal said:


> (β) Το ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό όχι μόνο περιττό δεν είναι, αλλά το θεωρώ απαραίτητο -- για κάθε άνθρωπο. Και μάλιστα, ταξίδι γνώσης, τόπων, εθίμων, ανθρώπων. Μου φαίνεται περίεργο ότι ένας άνθρωπος όπως εσύ, που από τα γραφτά του φαίνεται ότι έχει ταξιδέψει πολύ και επομένως έχει πιο σφαιρική εικόνα πολλών πραγμάτων, δεν θα συνειδητοποιούσε τη διαπλαστική σημασία που έχει για τον χαρακτήρα των ανθρώπων το ταξίδι.


Πόσοι νέοι στην Ελλάδα θα τολμούσαν να αφήσουν τη μαμά τους και να πάρουν τους φίλους τους να πάνε σε μια χώρα στην Ευρώπη με δωρεάν διαμονή και διατροφή σε προγράμματα εθελοντικής εργασίας για αναστήλωση παλιών χωριών, π.χ.; Ή μήπως είναι και το ξενοδοχείο πρώτης θέσης στα απαραίτητα;


drsiebenmal said:


> (γ) Είκοσι βιβλία τον μήνα; Διακόσια σαράντα τον χρόνο; Στολίζουμε τον λόγο μας και με καμιά υπερβολή, πότε πότε -- όπως άλλωστε και αυτή με τις δανειστικές βιβλιοθήκες στην Ελλάδα...


Οι δανειστικές βιβλιοθήκες στην Ελλάδα δεν λειτουργούν σωστά, αυτό όμως σημαίνει ότι (α) πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να τις προτιμάμε, και (β) πρέπει να τις φτιάξουμε. Θέλω να πω, η λύση δεν είναι _οι δανειστικές βιβλιοθήκες δεν εξυπηρετούν, άρα να καταργήσουμε τις βιβλιοθήκες και να αγοράζουμε πολλά βιβλία_. Γιατί με αυτή τη λογική, τα ΜΜΜ δεν εξυπηρετούν, άρα ας καταργήσουμε τα ΜΜΜ και ας κινούμαστε όλοι με αυτοκίνητα (να δούμε και πόσο γρήγορα θα πεθάνουμε από το μονοξείδιο του άνθρακα), τα νοσοκομεία δεν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους, ας καταργήσουμε τα νοσοκομεία, οι πολιτικοί δεν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους, ας καταλύσουμε το πολίτευμα, κ.ο.κ. 

Πώς γίνεται, δηλαδή, και σε άλλες χώρες όλα αυτά δουλεύουν σωστά, και υπάρχει υψηλό βιοτικό επίπεδο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

@alex: Το «ανέκαθεν» περιγράφει το παρελθόν στην εξελικτική πορεία. Οι χώρες θα μάθουν (ίσως· ελπίζουμε) ότι το καλύτερο για το σύνολο είναι η συνεργασία, όχι ο ανταγωνισμός. Νόμιζα ότι κάπως καλύτερα το έχουμε μάθει στο πλαίσιο μιας εθνικής κοινωνίας και στο πλαίσιο πολυεθνικών οργανισμών. Θα δοκιμαστεί, θα το μάθουμε καλύτερα, πού θα πάει, θα το πιστέψουμε, γιατί αυτό που είναι για το συμφέρον του όλου θα είναι και για το συμφέρον του ενός — όχι επειδή θα είναι θρησκευτικό ή πολιτικό δόγμα. Πού είσαι, panadeli, που τα λες καλύτερα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, είναι τουλάχιστον υπερβολικό να θέλεις να σου πληρώνει ο βασικός σου μισθός το παρακάτω:
> 
> _- Τη δυνατότητα να καπνίζει (αν έχει αυτή τη διωκόμενη συνήθεια...)._
> 
> Δηλαδή, όχι μόνο συνυπολογίζεται μια επιλογή που μπορείς να μην κάνεις, αλλά απαιτείται και από το σύστημα υγείας (άρα και από τους υπόλοιπους φορολογούμενους, ακόμα και αυτούς που δεν καπνίζουν) η επιπλέον δαπάνη της περίθαλψής σου όταν θα αρρωστήσεις από τη «διωκόμενη συνήθεια».


Σωστά. Έχεις δίκιο. Αυτό μου ξέφυγε.



Palavra said:


> Εδώ διαφωνώ. Η δημόσια συγκοινωνία πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμη παντού και πάντα - αν κανείς δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει, γιατί είναι ΑμεΑ, γέρος, έγκυος, έχει σπάσει το πόδι του, δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο, δεν μπορεί να εξαρτάται από κάποιον άλλο για να μετακινηθεί.


Ίσως μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα. Αυτές οι περιπτώσεις, π.χ., καλύπτονται από ένα ταξί (που επίσης ανήκει στα ΜΜΜ). Δεν μπορείς όμως να έχεις δρομολόγια για κάθε μικρό χωριό με τη συχνότητα που έχεις στις πόλεις --και φυσικά, δεν μπορεί να έχεις δρομολόγια για κάθε δυνατό προορισμό. Δεν διαφωνώ ότι το ποδήλατο είναι προτιμότερο από το μηχανοκίνητο, απλώς ίσως δεν είναι παντού η καλύτερη λύση.

Επειδή μιλάμε όμως για νέους, πιστεύω ότι η αυτοκίνηση πρέπει να είναι εφικτή δυνατότητα. Ίσως είναι υπερβολική η απαίτηση να έχουν οι πάντες αυτοτελώς αυτή τη δυνατότητα και θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μια κουλτούρα συνεργασίας.



Palavra said:


> Οι δανειστικές βιβλιοθήκες στην Ελλάδα δεν λειτουργούν σωστά, αυτό όμως σημαίνει ότι (α) πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να τις προτιμάμε, και (β) πρέπει να τις φτιάξουμε. Θέλω να πω, η λύση δεν είναι _οι δανειστικές βιβλιοθήκες δεν εξυπηρετούν, άρα να καταργήσουμε τις βιβλιοθήκες και να αγοράζουμε πολλά βιβλία_. Γιατί με αυτή τη λογική, τα ΜΜΜ δεν εξυπηρετούν, άρα ας καταργήσουμε τα ΜΜΜ και ας κινούμαστε όλοι με αυτοκίνητα (να δούμε και πόσο γρήγορα θα πεθάνουμε από το μονοξείδιο του άνθρακα), τα νοσοκομεία δεν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους, ας καταργήσουμε τα νοσοκομεία, οι πολιτικοί δεν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους, ας καταλύσουμε το πολίτευμα, κ.ο.κ.
> 
> Πώς γίνεται, δηλαδή, και σε άλλες χώρες όλα αυτά δουλεύουν σωστά, και υπάρχει υψηλό βιοτικό επίπεδο;


Μα... συμφωνώ σε όλα αυτά. Δεν είπα να καταργήσουμε τις βιβλιοθήκες -- το αντίθετο σχολίασα. Ότι είναι υπερβολικό να παραπέμπεις (η SBE) σε κάτι που δεν έχουμε.


----------



## anef (Mar 3, 2012)

Ουτοπία είναι να πιστεύει κανείς πως η «ανάρρωση» του καπιταλισμού (ουτοπία ακόμα και για τους καπιταλιστές αυτή τη στιγμή) υπάρχει περίπτωση να ωφελήσει με κάποιον τρόπο -βραχυπρόθεσμα, μεσοπρόθεσμα ή μακροπρόθεσμα- όσους για να ζήσουν είναι αναγκασμένοι να πουλάνε την εργατική τους δύναμη στην αρένα της Αγίας Αγοράς («Ανθρώπινος καπιταλισμός»: ουτοπία στο τετράγωνο). 

Ουτοπία είναι να πιστεύει κανείς πως αυτοί που είναι αναγκασμένοι να πουλάνε την εργατική τους δύναμη στην Αγία Αγορά και παίρνουν τώρα βασικό 300, αύριο 200 και μεθαύριο 100, ή παίρνουν από τώρα μόνο 0 (ολογράφως: μηδέν) ώστε για τους υπόλοιπους το 300 να γίνει εύκολα 100 (Αγία Πραγματική Πραγματικότητα), υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξαερωθούν, να εξατμιστούν μέσα στην ιστορία, για να μη χαλάσουν την ουτοπία των απανταχού φιλελεύθερων.

Ουτοπία είναι να πιστεύει κανείς πως η _αναγκαιότητα _εξόδου από την καπιταλιστική καταστροφή (καταστροφή για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους και για τον πλανήτη, όχι όμως και για τους καπιταλιστές) είναι ουτοπία.

Αμάν πια μ' αυτήν την καραμέλα της ουτοπίας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Ουτοπία είναι ό,τι ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να δω στα χρόνια που μου μένουν και που, αν πρόσεξες, εύχομαι να δείτε τουλάχιστον εσείς στα δικά σας χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2012)

Εγώ δεν θεωρώ ουτοπική τη λίστα που τσιτάρισε ο rogne· τουλάχιστον όχι στη σύλληψη και στα περισσότερα βασικά στοιχεία της. Ανέφερα επίσης ότι υπάρχουν νέοι άνθρωποι, πολλοί, που ζουν πάνω κάτω στα πλαίσιά της· ότι μας έρχονται κυρίως από πιο προηγμένα συστήματα ελεύθερης αγοράς και κοινωνικού κράτους και σίγουρα ούτε από βαλκανικές φεουδαρχίες ούτε από τριτοκοσμικές τζαμαχιρίες.

Το γιατί αλλού μπορούν και εμείς εδώ όχι, είναι θέμα ανάλυσης. Το αν και πώς μπορούμε εμείς, είναι θέμα στόχευσης και υλοποίησης.



anef said:


> Ουτοπία είναι να πιστεύει κανείς πως η _αναγκαιότητα _εξόδου από την καπιταλιστική καταστροφή (καταστροφή για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους και για τον πλανήτη, όχι όμως και για τους καπιταλιστές) είναι ουτοπία.



Φυσικά, σε θέματα πίστης, δεν μπορεί να γίνει συζήτηση με επιχειρήματα. Αν η συγκεκριμένη θρησκεία έχει να προτείνει και χειροπιαστά παραδείγματα για να φανεί η υπεροχή της απέναντι στον υπαρκτό καπιταλισμό...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2012)

anef said:


> Ουτοπία είναι να πιστεύει κανείς πως αυτοί που είναι αναγκασμένοι να πουλάνε την εργατική τους δύναμη στην Αγία Αγορά και παίρνουν τώρα βασικό 300, αύριο 200 και μεθαύριο 100, ή παίρνουν από τώρα μόνο 0 (ολογράφως: μηδέν) ώστε για τους υπόλοιπους το 300 να γίνει εύκολα 100 (Αγία Πραγματική Πραγματικότητα), υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξαερωθούν, να εξατμιστούν μέσα στην ιστορία, για να μη χαλάσουν την ουτοπία των απανταχού φιλελεύθερων.


Ουτοπία είναι κανείς να ζητά κατώτατο μισθό 1400 ευρώ, και να πιστεύει ότι η υπόλοιπη αγορά θα διατηρήσει τις τιμές της εκεί που είναι σήμερα, και ότι κανείς δεν θα προσπαθήσει να επωφεληθεί από την αύξηση των μισθών. Ουτοπία είναι να ζητά κανείς κατώτατο μισθό 1400 ευρώ για να μπορεί να καταναλώνει, συντηρώντας το σύστημα που ο ίδιος καταριέται. Ουτοπία είναι κανείς να εξωραΐζει το παρελθόν της υπαρκτής γενικευμένης φτώχιας και εξαθλίωσης, του αλκοολισμού, της θνησιμότητας, της καταναγκαστικής εργασίας των πολλών σε αντιπαράθεση με τη χλιδή των λίγων, και να θεωρεί ότι *αυτό* είναι η αντιπρόταση στα προβλήματα του σήμερα.

Αμάν πια μ' αυτήν την καραμέλα της ουτοπίας.


----------



## rogne (Mar 3, 2012)

Διαπιστώνω ότι προκάλεσε ένα σούσουρο η λίστα των "βασικών αναγκών"... Πάντως ούτε τους συντάκτες της ούτε εμένα μας νοιάζει πόσος θα είναι ο βασικός μισθός, γιατί ο βασικός μισθός δεν είναι "λεφτά", αλλά το χρηματικό ισοδύναμο της ικανοποίησης πραγμάτων σαν αυτά που λέει η λίστα. Δεν ξέρω αν το πιάνετε το υπονοούμενο: οι "βασικές ανάγκες" καλύπτονται και τζάμπα, αν χρειαστεί (άλλωστε, για τους πολλούς δεν καλύπτονταν με τον βασικό μισθό ούτε τις χρυσές εποχές, ενώ για τους λίγους ακόμα τζάμπα καλύπτονται). Αρκεί κάποια πράγματα να είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτα. 

Συμφωνώ, φυσικά, ότι δεν γίνεται να είναι τα ίδια πράγματα αδιαπραγμάτευτα για όλους: άλλος θεωρεί αδιαπραγμάτευτες τις ντόπιες καταθέσεις του σε ευρώ, τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία των παιδιών του ή τα Αρμάνι της γυναίκας του, άλλος το να μένει μόνος του, να κάνει ταξίδια και να παίρνει δώρα στους φίλους του. Υποθέτω είναι κατανοητό ότι δεν πρόκειται να βγούμε όλοι ικανοποιημένοι από αυτό τον χαμό, και από τους "όλους" εξαιρώ παντελώς διάφορες φανταστικές οντότητες όπως "η χώρα".

Την "ουτοπία", τέλος, δεν τη βλέπω να έχει καμιά σχέση με όλα αυτά.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2012)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι θα ήταν καλό να τοποθετηθούν οι ανάγκες ολόκληρης της κοινωνίας σε άλλη βάση. Κυρίως, να μην στρεφόμαστε στην κατανάλωση ως ορισμό για το επίπεδο ζωής, και να προσπαθήσουμε να φτιάξουμε και αυτά που δε δουλεύουν, ώστε να υπάρχει ένα εξασφαλισμένο κατώτατο επίπεδο καλής διαβίωσης για όλους (περίθαλψη, μόρφωση κτλ). Πώς θα γίνει αυτό βέβαια που εδώ καράβια χάνονται και οι διάφοροι (λέγε με ΔΕΗ, ΕΡΤ, ιδιοκτήτη ταξί κτλ) ωρύονται που χάνουν τα κακώς κεκτημένα και παχυλά προνόμιά τους, δεν ξέρω. 

Προς το παρόν, αποχωρώ· πάω να στείλω ένα έμβασμα από το λογαριασμό μου στην Ελβετία, έχω ξεμείνει από Κριστιάν Λουμπουτάν και πώς θα κυκλοφορώ με καθαρό πρόσωπο στην κοινωνία;


----------



## anef (Mar 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά, σε θέματα πίστης, δεν μπορεί να γίνει συζήτηση με επιχειρήματα. Αν η συγκεκριμένη θρησκεία έχει να προτείνει και χειροπιαστά παραδείγματα για να φανεί η υπεροχή της απέναντι στον υπαρκτό καπιταλισμό...



Πρώτον, στα θέματα πίστης φυσικά και γίνεται συζήτηση με επιχειρήματα, αλλιώς θα έστεκες άφωνος και άλαλος μπροστά σε όσους πιστεύουν στο θεό. Δεύτερον, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και με λίγο προσεκτικότερη ανάγνωση, θα πρόσεχες ότι μιλάω για όσους θεωρούν πως οτιδήποτε δεν ανήκει στη λίστα του ΔΝΤ και της τρόικας είναι «ουτοπία». Για τη δική τους θρησκεία μιλούσα. Άλλη θρησκεία στο απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις δεν πρόκειται να βρεις όσο και να ψάξεις.

Αυτό πάλι με τα χειροπιαστά παραδείγματα, συγνώμη αλλά είναι πολύ βαρετό επιχείρημα. Τι είναι η ιστορία, σούπερ μάρκετ από «χειροπιαστά παραδείγματα» του παρελθόντος που ανακυκλώνονται αενάως; 



rogne said:


> Πάντως ούτε τους συντάκτες της ούτε εμένα μας νοιάζει πόσος θα είναι ο βασικός μισθός, γιατί ο βασικός μισθός δεν είναι "λεφτά", αλλά το χρηματικό ισοδύναμο της ικανοποίησης πραγμάτων σαν αυτά που λέει η λίστα. Δεν ξέρω αν το πιάνετε το υπονοούμενο: οι "βασικές ανάγκες" καλύπτονται και τζάμπα, αν χρειαστεί (άλλωστε, για τους πολλούς δεν καλύπτονταν με τον βασικό μισθό ούτε τις χρυσές εποχές, ενώ για τους λίγους ακόμα τζάμπα καλύπτονται).



Όμως σε κάθε χρονική στιγμή και σε κάθε συγκεκριμένο τόπο δεν μπορεί παρά μια τέτοια λίστα να αντιστοιχεί τελικά και σε ένα εύρος βασικού μισθού, όχι; Δηλαδή, η λίστα που παρέθεσες δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να συμβιβαστεί με βασικό 300 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα, όσα κι αν είναι τα τζάμπα.



Palavra said:


> Ουτοπία είναι κανείς να ζητά κατώτατο μισθό 1400 ευρώ, και να πιστεύει ότι η υπόλοιπη αγορά θα διατηρήσει τις τιμές της εκεί που είναι σήμερα, και ότι κανείς δεν θα προσπαθήσει να επωφεληθεί από την αύξηση των μισθών. Ουτοπία είναι να ζητά κανείς κατώτατο μισθό 1400 ευρώ για να μπορεί να καταναλώνει, συντηρώντας το σύστημα που ο ίδιος καταριέται. Ουτοπία είναι κανείς να εξωραΐζει το παρελθόν της υπαρκτής γενικευμένης φτώχιας και εξαθλίωσης, του αλκοολισμού, της θνησιμότητας, της καταναγκαστικής εργασίας των πολλών σε αντιπαράθεση με τη χλιδή των λίγων, και να θεωρεί ότι *αυτό* είναι η αντιπρόταση στα προβλήματα του σήμερα.



Και ποιο ακριβώς είναι αυτό το μυθικό τέρας που τα κάνει όλα αυτά;


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2012)

Mόνο δύο σημεία που με ρωτήσατε αλλά έλειπα και η συζήτηση προχώρησε στο μεταξύ:
Ιδιωτική συγκοινωνία: αν ζεις σε κανένα κατσικοχώρι τότε ναι, σε απασχολεί το ζήτημα της μετακίνησης. Αλλά αν ζεις στο κατσικοχώρι η λίστα με τις ανάγκες δεν ισχύει για σένα γιατί η ζωή στην αγροτική κοινωνία είναι διαφορετική. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας που το ΚΤΕΛ σε πάει παντού και που η δημόσια συγκοινωνία είναι οικονομική. 
Ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό: δεν είμαι κατά των ταξιδιών αλλά άμα είσαι τουρίστας για μια βδομάδα δεν μαθαίνεις και πολλά για τις χώρες που βλέπεις. Οι 18χρονοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα συμμετοχής σε προγράμματα ανταλλαγών μέσω της ΕΕ. Σε αυτά ίσως μάθεις κάτι παραπάνω. 

Όσο για τους νεαρούς αλλοδαπούς που έρχονται στην Ελλάδα κάθε χρόνο για να γίνουν τύφλα στο μεθύσι, δεν είναι γιατί έχουν μεγάλο περίσσευμα στο μισθό αλλά γιατί τα πακέτα που βρίσκουν είναι πάμφθηνα και υπάρχουν και οι πιστωτικές κάρτες. Επιπλέον υπάρχει μεγάλη εξαθλίωση στον τρόπο ζωής των νέων του βασικού μισθού, τουλάχιστον εδώ που ξέρω τι γίνεται. Συγκατοίκηση οχτώ άτομα σε ένα μεγάλο σπίτι, να μοιράζονται και τα δωμάτια, δηλαδή να μην έχει ο καθένας το δικό του, και κάθε τρεις και λίγο να μετακινούνται αφού φεσώσουν το σπιτονοικοκύρη ή τους συγκάτοικους. Κι αν είχαν Έλληνες γονείς με το που θα έβλεπαν οι γονείς πού ζούνε και πώς θα έτρεχαν να το σώσουν το παιδί που έμπλεξε με κακές παρέες. 

Και γενικότερα, το σημαντικότερο δεν είναι να σου φτάνουν τα λεφτά να κυκλοφορείς με το παπί, με το τσιγάρο κρεμασμένο στο στόμα ενώ σκέφτεσαι τι δώρο θα πάρεις της γκόμενας. Το βασικότερο είναι όσοι επιθυμούν να μείνουν χωριστά από τους γονείς τους να μπορούν να το κάνουν, ακόμα κι αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα ζουν με πολύ λιγότερες ανέσεις. 
Κάτι φίλοι μου στην Πάτρα νοικιάζουν ένα τριάρι προς 300 το μήνα. 150 έκαστος. Να βάλω κι άλλα 150 τους λογαριασμούς του σπιτιού για τον καθένα; Πολύ μου ακούγεται αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουν και τρελλά ιντερνέτια και καίνε θέρμανση συνέχεια. 300. Συγκοινωνία δεν πολυχρειάζονται, αλλά ας βάλουμε ένα πενηντάρικο το μήνα. 350. Φαγητό, δηλαδή ψώνια, 150 (?). 500. Με βασικό γύρω στα 600 σου μένει ένα κατοστάρικο για όλα τ' άλλα. Αν είσαι σε μεγάλη πόλη με ακριβότερα ενοίκια, μάλλον την πάτησες εκτός αν είσαι πολύ τσίφτης με την οικιακή οικονομία.
Και εδώ λέω απλά: καλωσήρθατε στην Ευρώπη. Όπου όταν κάποτε δούλευα σα μηχανικός σε υποτίθεται πολύ καλή δουλειά με καλά λεφτά το ενοίκιό μου ήταν το 70% του μισθού και οι μετακινήσεις ήταν το 20%. Αν συγκατοικούσα το ενοίκιο θα ήταν το 50% του μισθού μου. Η μόνη χώρα απ'όσες έχω δει που πραγματικά μπορείς να έχεις καλό βιοτικό επίπεδο με μισθό που σου επιτρέπει και να ζεις καλά και να αποταμιεύεις είναι οι ΗΠΑ. Με εξαίρεση ίσως τη Ν. Υόρκη που έχει ακριβή στέγαση.

ΥΓ Νίκελ δε σε ξέχασα. Η συνοπτική απάντηση είναι: δεν έχω προτάσεις γιατί δεν έχω καλή ενημέρωση για το θέμα και τα κακογραμμένα αρθρα σαν αυτό που έστειλα του Εκόνομιστ που επισημαίνω τις αδυναμίες του, δε με βοηθάνε. Χοντρικά θα έλεγα ότι προτεραιότητα θα έπρεπε να είναι για την τόνωση της επιχειρηματικότητας κλπ όχι τόσο η μείωση του κατώτατου αλλά η μείωση της υπερβολικής γραφειοκρατίας. Ο Έλληνας επιχειρηματίας δεν θα προσλάβει περισσότερους υπαλλήλους εν μέσω κρίσης, απλά θα βάλει στην τσέπη τη διαφορά που κι αυτό είναι τόνωση της οικονομικής δραστηριότητάς του, αλλά όχι η ιδανικότερη.


----------



## rogne (Mar 4, 2012)

anef said:


> Όμως σε κάθε χρονική στιγμή και σε κάθε συγκεκριμένο τόπο δεν μπορεί παρά μια τέτοια λίστα να αντιστοιχεί τελικά και σε ένα εύρος βασικού μισθού, όχι; Δηλαδή, η λίστα που παρέθεσες δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να συμβιβαστεί με βασικό 300 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα, όσα κι αν είναι τα τζάμπα.



Σωστά. Η μείωση του βασικού σήμερα είναι καταστροφική για όλους τους (νέους τουλάχιστον, αν και όχι μόνο) εργαζόμενους. Μπορώ πάντως να φανταστώ μια εναλλακτική πραγματικότητα όπου ο βασικός θα ήταν 100.000 δραχμές/γρόσια/τάλαρα κ.ο.κ. και θα έφτανε για τις "βασικές ανάγκες". Το χρηματικό ισοδύναμο που ονομάζουμε "μισθό" δεν είναι απόλυτο μέγεθος, αλλά αντανακλά γενικά τη σχέση κεφαλαίου/εργασίας. Σήμερα, με 500 ευρώ βασικό, το κεφάλαιο ασφαλώς παίρνει τα σώβρακα απ' την εργασία (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι τα 700 ευρώ βασικός συνιστούσαν "νίκη" της εργασίας -- απλώς πιο ήπια ήττα ήταν). Αύριο-μεθαύριο, με 100.000 δραχμές/γρόσια/τάλαρα κ.ο.κ. βασικό, δεν αποκλείεται η εργασία να έχει το πάνω χέρι σε σχέση με το κεφάλαιο. Θα πρέπει βέβαια να το κερδίσει αυτό ο πόλος "εργασία", πράγμα που δεν φαίνεται πολύ κοντά στον ορίζοντα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

Κάτι άλλο για το κατώτατο και τους δεκαοχτάρηδες: σε πολλές χώρες οι 16-20κάτι (μέχρι και 25) έχουν μικρότερο κατώτατο από τους πιο μεγάλους. Υποθέτω ότι αυτό γίνεται για να μειωθεί η ανεργία των νέων. Βεβαίως, η ώρα δουλειάς είναι ώρα δουλειάς και θα έπρεπε να έχει για όλους την ίδια αξία αλλά τελικά η επικρατούσα λογική είναι να ρίχνουμε τους νέους; Και θεωρείται φυσιολογικό αυτό;


----------



## pontios (Mar 5, 2012)

Διάβασα κάπου ότι η αύξηση (ίσως μια ραγδαία και ξαφνική ) των μισθών μπορεί να προσφέρει μια εναλλακτική λύση στην κρίση χρέους.
Το σκεπτικό είναι ότι η αύξηση των μισθών οδηγεί σε αύξηση του κόστους εργασίας και συνεπώς σε υψηλότερες τιμές (για να αντισταθμισθούν τα έξοδα αυτά).
Με τον τρόπο αυτόν πυροδοτείται ο πληθωρισμός (αυξάνεται και το Α.Ε.Π.), και μειώνεται το χρέος σχετικά με το Α.Ε.Π.

Οι υψηλότερες αμοιβές, μπορεί να μην εξασφαλίζουν αύξηση του βιοτικού επιπέδου, ​​αλλά μπορεί να ήταν ο πιο αποτελεσματικός τρόπος (άλλοτε) με τον οποίον Θα βγαίνανε οι χώρες από το φαύλο κύκλο του χρέους,


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

Moυ ακούγεται τραβηγμένο αυτό, κυρίως γιατί δεν βλέπω πώς θα λειτουργούσε εντός του ευρώ. Μια μονόπλευρη αύξηση μισθών και αγαθών δεν θα δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα στους υπόλοιπους 16;


----------



## pontios (Mar 5, 2012)

Εννοούσα γενικότερα, για την παγκόσμια κρίση χρέους , δηλαδή θα χρειαστεί μια συντονισμένη προσέγγισή εντός του ευρώ και παντού.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2012)

Πώς όμως θα γίνει αυτή η αύξηση; Θα είναι ονομαστική; Θα κόψουμε χρήμα; Θα πάρουμε δάνεια;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 5, 2012)

pontios said:


> Διάβασα κάπου ότι η αύξηση (ίσως μια ραγδαία και ξαφνική ) των μισθών μπορεί να προσφέρει μια εναλλακτική λύση στην κρίση χρέους.
> Το σκεπτικό είναι ότι η αύξηση των μισθών οδηγεί σε αύξηση του κόστους εργασίας και συνεπώς σε υψηλότερες τιμές (για να αντισταθμισθούν τα έξοδα αυτά).
> Με τον τρόπο αυτόν πυροδοτείται ο πληθωρισμός (αυξάνεται και το Α.Ε.Π.), και μειώνεται το χρέος σχετικά με το Α.Ε.Π.
> 
> Οι υψηλότερες αμοιβές, μπορεί να μην εξασφαλίζουν αύξηση του βιοτικού επιπέδου, ​​αλλά μπορεί να ήταν ο πιο αποτελεσματικός τρόπος (άλλοτε) με τον οποίον Θα βγαίνανε οι χώρες από το φαύλο κύκλο του χρέους,



Κάτι δε μου πάει καλά σ' αυτή τη λογική. Αφενός ο πληθωρισμός είναι ο διάολος των οικονομολόγων, αφετέρου οι αυξομειώσεις του ΑΕΠ, για να έχουν αξία, υπολογίζονται σε πραγματικές τιμές -και όχι σε ονομαστικές *δηλαδή υπολογίζονται σε σύγκριση με κάποιο έτος βάσης, χρησιμοποιώντας έναν αποπληθωριστή, τον δείκτη τιμών του έτους βάσης- ακριβώς για να δείχνουν την πραγματική εξέλιξη του ΑΕΠ και όχι ένα ΑΕΠ "φουσκωμένο" από την αύξηση των τιμών. Οπότε δεν έχει βάση να λέμε ότι ο πληθωρισμός αυξάνει το ΑΕΠ και άρα μειώνεται το ποσοστό του χρέους σε σχέση με το ΑΕΠ.

Μήπως εννοείς ότι η αύξηση μισθών θα οδηγούσε στην αύξηση της ζήτησης, και άρα θα επιδρούσε πολλαπλασιαστικά σε όλο το οικονομικό κύκλωμα; Είναι μέρος της φιλοσοφίας της ανάκαμψης μέσω της ζήτησης του Κέινς, είτε με δημοσιονομική πολιτική (αύξηση δημοσίων δαπανών), είτε με νομισματική πολιτική (πχ. μείωση επιτοκίων), είτε με ρυθμιστική πολιτική (πχ. αύξηση μισθών κάποιας κοινωνικής ομάδας, επιδόματα κτλ). Λίγο απλουστευμένα, βέβαια. Και εννοείται ότι αυτή η πολιτική εκτοξεύει το δημόσιο χρέος στα ύψη. Πρωταρχικός της στόχος είναι η ανάκαμψη, και όχι η εξυγίανση.

Το κακό είναι ότι, σε μια ΕΕ που έχει κάνει ευαγγέλιο τη δημοσιονομική σταθερότητα, δηλ. τη διατήρηση του δημοσιονομικού ελλείμματος κάτω από το 3% του ΑΕΠ, και τη διατήρηση του πληθωρισμού σε χαμηλά επίπεδα (καλά, μη βαράτε, εδώ έχει φτάσει στα ύψη ), δεν πρόκειται να μας αφήσουν να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο. (Και δεν κρίνω την αποτελεσματικότητα αυτής της πολιτικής. Οι γνώσεις μου δεν φτάνουν μέχρι εκεί). Ο μόνος δρόμος που βλέπουν είναι η περικοπή δαπανών και η σκληρή λιτότητα με σκοπό την εξυγίανση. Και το μόνο new deal που έγινε είναι η διάσωση των τραπεζών.


----------



## pontios (Mar 7, 2012)

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντησή μου.
Δεν έπρεπε να είχα αναφέρει σε αυτό ως μια στρατηγική, ήταν απλώς μια ιδέα που εξέφρασε εν συντομία ο καθηγητής Steve Keen σε μία από τις συνεντεύξεις του.
Σχολιάζοντας την αποτυχία της εκτύπωσης χρημάτων στις ΗΠΑ να επιφέρει σημαντική άνοδο του πληθωρισμού (πιστεύοντας ότι η δημιουργία του πληθωρισμού θα ήταν ένας από τους επιδιωκόμενους στόχους της εκτύπωσης ), έτυχε να προτείνει αυτή την ιδέα, ως εναλλακτική λύση .
Πιστεύω ότι μάλλον θα πρόκειται για καλομελετημένη ιδέα,αφού προέρχεται από ένα αναγνωρισμένο οικονομολόγο.

Μπορούμε να συμπεράνομε κάτι από αυτά τα ελάχιστα στοιχεία ;
Φαντάζομαι ότι το εφαλτήριο (της επιδιωκόμενης αλματώδης αύξησης του πληθωρισμού και κατά προέκταση του ΑΕΠ) θα μπορούσε να είναι (μεταξύ άλλων) μια σημαντική αύξηση του κατώτατου μισθού (ονομαστική αξία)
Νομίζω ότι δε θα χρειαστεί χρηματοδότηση (από μια εξωτερική πηγή).

Λογικό φαίνεται (για να καρποφορήσει αυτή η ιδέα), ότι οι χρεωμένες χώρες θα πρέπει να έχουν τα χρέη τους εκφρασμένα στα εθνικά τους νομίσματά (αυτό φυσικά δεν ισχύει στην Ελλάδα).

Νομίζω ότι η ζήτηση (μετά την εφαρμογή της εν λόγω ιδέας/στρατηγικής) θα παραμείνει ή θα καταλήξει ξανά περίπου στο ίδιο επίπεδο, διότι μπορεί να καταλήξουμε σε υψηλότερους μισθούς, αλλά τα αγαθά και οι υπηρεσίες κοστίζουν περισσότερο τώρα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 7, 2012)

Πόντιε, αναφέρεσαι σε αυτήν τη συνέντευξη; Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν αναφέρει πουθενά ότι η αύξηση του πληθωρισμού (με την εκτύπωση χρήματος) θα οδηγήσει στην αύξηση του ΑΕΠ. 

Ο Keen απλά αναφέρει ότι υπάρχει ανισορροπία μεταξύ του χρήματος που προέρχεται από ιδιωτικό χρέος και του χρήματος που προέρχεται από το κράτος. Σε ένα καπιταλιστικό κράτος, αναφέρει, οι πηγές δημιουργίας χρήματος είναι δύο: Αφενός οι τράπεζες, μέσω του δανεισμού, και αφετέρου το κράτος, μέσω της δημιουργίας ελλειμμάτων (δημοσιονομική πολιτική). Στη δεκαετία του '60, συνεχίζει, το ποσοστό του κρατικού χρήματος επί της συνολικής χρηματικής ροής ήταν 15%, ενώ σήμερα έχει μειωθεί τόσο ώστε να έχουμε ένα σύστημα που βασίζεται εξ ολοκλήρου στο ιδιωτικό χρέος και το οποίο ανέβασε την κερδοσκοπία στα ύψη. Και καταλήγει λέγοντας ότι είναι απαραίτητη η δημιουργία κρατικού χρήματος για την επαναφορά της ισορροπίας του συστήματος και την εξάλειψη του ιδιωτικού χρέους. Τονίζει ότι τα λεφτά του κράτους θα πρέπει να δοθούν στους οφειλέτες -με σκοπό την αποπληρωμή του χρέους τους- και όχι στους δανειστές, λέγοντας ότι οι διασώσεις των τραπεζών τα τελευταία χρόνια ήταν αναποτελεσματικές: πράγματι, λέει ο Keen, η λογική της διάσωσης των τραπεζών ήταν ότι με τη σειρά τους θα έριχναν χρήματα στην οικονομία, πράγμα που όμως δεν έκαναν, καθώς είχαν ήδη δανείσει υπερβολικά. Στη συνέχεια εξηγεί ότι ο λόγος που επικαλείται αυτό το σχέδιο και όχι απλά μια διαγραφή του ιδιωτικού χρέους των οφειλετών έναντι των τραπεζών, είναι ότι πρέπει να προστατευτούν όσοι έχουν αποταμιεύσεις ή τίτλους κτλ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2012)

An Architect of a Deal Sees Greece as a Model (NYT)


----------



## pontios (Mar 8, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν αναφέρει πουθενά ότι η αύξηση του πληθωρισμού (με την εκτύπωση χρήματος) θα οδηγήσει στην αύξηση του ΑΕΠ.



Good summary Oliver.
Μονό σε αυτό το σημείο διαφωνούμε 
Σίγουρα όταν κατηγορεί την στρατηγική της τυπώσεις για την αποτυχία της να δημιουργήσει ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό του πληθωρισμού, (που θα ωθούσε την ανάπτυξη) είναι σαν να μας λέει ότι ο πληθωρισμός και η ανάπτυξη (που συνήθως εκφράζεται σε σχέση με το ΑΕΠ) συσχετίζονται.
Για παράδειγμα, το τρέχον ποσοστό της ανάπτυξης (της τάξεως του 1-2% του ΑΕΠ). ίσως θα μπορούσα να έφτανε 10% (ας πούμε) άμα ο πληθωρισμός ήταν 10% αντί 2% - κάπως έτσι το καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## pontios (Mar 8, 2012)

Oliver ..sorry I just realised that you were looking at a different video interview (after viewing it properly).

So we may end up agreeing after all. 

Increasing inflation and therefore GDP growth effectively reduces the debt burden (debt decreases relative to GDP as GDP increases).

Try this link and go to the 10 minute mark approx ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGkieBWXtLM


----------



## Themis (Mar 8, 2012)

pontios said:


> Increasing inflation and therefore GDP growth effectively reduces the debt burden (debt decreases relative to GDP as GDP increases).


Δεν έχω χρόνο να δω το βίντεο στο οποίο παραπέμπεις ούτε παρακολούθησα συστηματικά τη συζήτηση, αλλά χρειάζεται νομίζω μια διευκρίνιση. Δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται το _ονομαστικό _ΑΕΠ με το _πραγματικό _(αποπληθωρισμένο) ΑΕΠ ούτε να ξεχνάμε το ζήτημα της συναλλαγματικής ισοτιμίας. Ο πληθωρισμός μειώνει αυτομάτως μόνο το _εσωτερικό _δημόσιο χρέος ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ, δηλαδή το χρέος που είναι εκφρασμένο σε εθνικό νόμισμα. Για το _εξωτερικό _δημόσιο χρέος (που είναι δηλαδή εκφρασμένο σε ξένο νόμισμα) δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τίποτα αν δεν γνωρίζουμε την εξέλιξη της ισοτιμίας του εθνικού νομίσματος σε σχέση με το νόμισμα ή τα νομίσματα στα οποία έχει συναφθεί το χρέος. Στη συνηθισμένη πάντως περίπτωση απότομου πληθωρισμού, το εθνικό νόμισμα καταρρέει, ή εν πάση περιπτώσει πέφτει περισσότερο από τον ρυθμό πληθωρισμού, οπότε το εξωτερικό δημόσιο χρέος ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ κατά κανόνα αυξάνεται. Το κρίσιμο στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι η σχέση δύο μεγεθών: αφενός, ποσοστό υποτίμησης του νομίσματος και, αφετέρου, ποσοστό πληθωρισμού + ποσοστό πραγματικής αύξησης του ΑΕΠ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 8, 2012)

Βαμβακερά (αλλαγή από την πατάτα). (Τα Νέα)


----------



## pontios (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Themis 
You made a good point re: inflation and its influence on the exchange rate and therefore foreign debt. 
It should be emphasised that Steve Keen was referring to the USA here (when suggesting his idea) whose foreign debt would overwhelmingly be nominated (or denominated ?) in its own dollar, as its dollar plays an important international role. So it's a special case.
For most other countries, as you've correctly pointed out, you'd expect the value of their domestic currency to fall in relative terms during an inflationary period and their evolving exchange rate to negatively impact on their foreign debt (effectively raising it).


----------



## Themis (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Pontios, I fully agree with your remarks. The case of a country's debt denominated in an international reserve currency where the country in question is that of emission of this same currency is a very special case indeed: domestic debt as far as national accounts are concerned, but directly impacting on the global economy and regulating international capital flows.


----------



## Themis (Mar 9, 2012)

Αξίζει να διαβαστεί αυτό το κείμενο του Αλκίνοου Ιωαννίδη: We blame you!


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2012)

Το σημερινό άρθρο της ΝΥΤ για το PSI.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 9, 2012)

Themis said:


> Αξίζει να διαβαστεί αυτό το κείμενο του Αλκίνοου Ιωαννίδη: We blame you!


Μόλις ερχόμουν να το βάλω κι εγώ, Θέμη, το βρήκα εξαιρετικό!


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

Next time, Greece may need new tactics (NYT)

The Greek government was able to legally strong-arm most of its private bondholders into accepting the debt reduction deal it completed Friday. But next time — and experts predict there will almost certainly be a next time — Greece might have much less leverage.
(...)
“From now on, whatever happens in Greece, it will be a matter between Greece and the taxpayers of the rest of the euro area,” said Jacob F. Kirkegaard, an analyst at the Peterson Institute for International Economics in Washington.
(...)
Mr. Deo expects Greece to make such a request [για αναδιαπραγμάτευση του χρέους της] in 2013
(...)
Friday’s deal, the largest debt write-down in history
(...)
“Greece is staring at decades of interest payments to the official sector,” said Adam Lerrick, a sovereign debt expert at the American Enterprise Institute. “They traded their ability to write down debt to private sector creditors for low-interest-rate official sector loans that cannot be reduced.”


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Επειδή 2.378 οικονομολόγοι και άλλοι έχουν ως τώρα καταθέσει 3.425 διαφορετικές απόψεις για την κρίση μας, περιμένω πώς και πώς τον τύπο που θα προτείνει να αρχίσουμε από την αρχή σ' έναν νέο πλανήτη. Οι υπόλοιποι έχουν αρχίσει να με κουράζουν.


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

Κι ένα της ίδιας εφημερίδας για την ενεργοποίηση των CDS: Greek Credit-Default Swaps Are Activated

Before investors doubted Greece’s solvency, the swaps offered insurance at what turned out to be an extremely cheap price. At the start of 2008, an investor buying protection on Greek debt had to pay only $22,000 annually to insure against default on $10 million of Greek bonds over five years, according to Markit, a data provider. Now, the protection would cost about $7.6 million.


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επειδή 2.378 οικονομολόγοι και άλλοι έχουν ως τώρα καταθέσει 3.425 διαφορετικές απόψεις για την κρίση μας, περιμένω πώς και πώς τον τύπο που θα προτείνει να αρχίσουμε από την αρχή σ' έναν νέο πλανήτη. Οι υπόλοιποι έχουν αρχίσει να με κουράζουν.


Πάντως τα άρθρα αυτά είναι μου φαίνεται σχεδόν απλώς ενημερωτικά, όχι άρθρα άποψης. Τα βάζω γιατί βρίσκω πως είναι γραμμένα απλά και κατανοητά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, Κώστα. Πολύ καλά κάνεις. Κι εγώ που τα διαβάζω. Αλλά τα 'χω κάνει μέσα μου έναν αχταρμά. Είχα πάει τη Δευτέρα σε μια καλή ταβέρνα της περιοχής μου (δεν έχουν χαλάσει καθόλου την ποιότητά τους) και ήμασταν οι τρεις πελάτες λιγότεροι από τους ιδιοκτήτες και το προσωπικό. Στο τέλος της βραδιάς, δεν ξέρω πώς θεώρησαν ότι εγώ θα πρέπει να ξέρω, (οι ιδιοκτήτες) με ρωτούσαν τι είναι αυτό το πιεσάι. Θυμήθηκα το «Πού να σου εξηγώ» του Μπιθικώτση. Σε καμιά δεκαριά-εικοσαριά χρόνια μπορεί η ιστορία να μας αφήσει να τα δούμε με περισσότερο φως, με πιο καθαρά μάτια


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2012)

Όντως, ενημερωτικά άρθρα κι όχι σχολιαστικά, αλλά με τέτοιο μπέρδεμα δεν ξέρω τι να συμπεράνω από την ενημέρωση. 
Το αρχικό άρθρο μας λέει ότι με τις συμφωνίες η Ελλάδα κατάφερε να μειώσει το ιδιωτικό χρέος και τώρα της μένει μόνο χρέος προς το ΔΝΤ και άλλους κρατικούς φορείς. Και το άρθρο λέει ότι αυτό σημαίνει ότι τέρμα οι ευκολίες, γιατί οι κρατικοί φορείς τα λεφτά τους τα παίρνουν πάντα. 
Και δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό. Γιατί ναι μεν οι κρατικοί φορείς εισπράττουν πάντα, αλλά έχουν το καλό ότι μπορεί να μην πιέζουν όσο οι ιδιώτες. Και η Ελλάδα διατηρεί τη δυνατότητα να συνεχίσει να δανείζεται από τους ιδιώτες. Ίσως όχι με ευνοϊκό επιτόκιο άμεσα αλλά σε δυο-τρία χρόνια που αναμένεται ότι θα πάψει να έχει ύφεση. Που το ξέρω ότι σε δυο χρόνια κλπ κλπ; Δεν το ξέρω, αλλά οι ΗΠΑ βγαίνουν από την οικονομική κρίση κι όποτε οι ΗΠΑ πάνε καλά πάει καλά κι η Ευρώπη, με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση. Κι αυτό που χρειάζεται η Ελλάδα είναι ανάπτυξη σε Ευρώπη και ΗΠΑ για να έχει πελατεία. Βέβαια αν τα πράγματα λυθούν τόσο γρήγορα δεν θα έχουμε προλάβει να κάνουμε καμιά σοβαρή μεταρρύθμιση για να διορθωθούν τα προβλήματά μας, αλλά ποιός περίμενε να αλλάξει τελικά κάτι;
Κάτι άλλο που σκεφτόμουν ήταν ότι να το δεις τελικά από την πλευρά του ιδιώτη επενδυτή, ο ιδιώτης δε χάνει, ειδικά αυτοί που αγόραζαν σαν τρελλοί στη δευτερογενή αγορά ελληνικά ομόλογα για πενταροδεκάρες, οι οποίοι τώρα θα εισπράξουν την ασφάλιση και η επένδυσή τους θα μεταπωλείται ευκολότερα λόγω της υποτιθέμενης μεγαλύτερης σιγουριάς. Οπότε δε φαίνεται και τόσο απίθανο αυτό που λέει ένας από τους σχολιαστές του άρθρου, ότι δηλαδή πρόκειται για μια ακόμα περίπτωση "τα κέρδη στους ιδιώτες, τα χρέη στα κράτη". Και ίσως έτσι να φαίνεται από τη σκοπιά του Γερμανού πολίτη.


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> με ρωτούσαν τι είναι αυτό το πιεσάι.


Σ' αυτό φταίνε οι Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι. Στο νήμα για την Κίνα που ποτίζω ταχτικά, στα άρθρα κινεζικής επικαιρότητας που λινκάρω συναντά κανείς περιπτώσεις όπου η νέα είδηση περιβάλλεται από την προϊστορία του θέματος με λόγο μερικές φορές 1:2. Αυτό εμένα που τα διαβάζω συστηματικά με εκνευρίζει πολύ, γιατί διαβάζω τα ίδια και τα ίδια, αλλά τον ανενημέρωτο αναγνώστη, που δεν ξημεροβραδιάζεται στο ίντερνετ ή με τις εφημερίδες, τον βοηθά να καταλάβει για τι πράμα μιλάει το άρθρο. Έτσι και το PSI. Ούτε εγώ ήξερα τι σήμαινε, κι ας το άκουγα να το κάνουν πινγκ-πονγκ οι δημοσιογράφοι στα κανάλια. Χρειάστηκε να κοιτάξω επί τούτου για να δω ότι σημαίνει Private Sector Involvement και κυρίως για να μάθω ότι πρόκειται για την (πασίγνωστη) συμμετοχή των ιδιωτών στο κούρεμα. Μπορεί να το είχαν πει την πρώτη φορά που ακούστηκε ο όρος PSI, αλλά τις υπόλοιπες δέκα χιλιάδες φορές έλεγαν και λένε απλώς "PSI". Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν σε αυτή την παραλλαγή ακατανοησίας συγκαταλέγονταν οι..."πελάτες σας" στο εστιατόριο ή αν αδυνατούσαν να καταλάβουν την ίδια την έννοια της "συμμετοχής των ιδιωτών ομολογιούχων στο κούρεμα", οπότε είναι άλλο θέμα.



SBE said:


> Το αρχικό άρθρο μας λέει ότι με τις συμφωνίες η Ελλάδα κατάφερε να μειώσει το ιδιωτικό χρέος και τώρα της μένει μόνο χρέος προς το ΔΝΤ και άλλους κρατικούς φορείς. Και το άρθρο λέει ότι αυτό σημαίνει ότι τέρμα οι ευκολίες, γιατί οι κρατικοί φορείς τα λεφτά τους τα παίρνουν πάντα.
> Και δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό. Γιατί ναι μεν οι κρατικοί φορείς εισπράττουν πάντα, αλλά έχουν το καλό ότι μπορεί να μην πιέζουν όσο οι ιδιώτες.


Ίσως το άρθρο να το καλύπτει αυτό που λες, εκεί που λέει:
Many analysts say, too, that there may be a benefit to the public sector’s now being Greece’s largest creditor. It might be easier for creditor nations to take collective steps to aid Greece before the next crisis hits, as opposed to trying to persuade a diffuse community of public and private investors, with different interests and agendas, to reach an agreement.
Για να συνεχίσει βεβαίως:
But for Greece, the drawback of owing so much money to Europe and the I.M.F., even at lower interest rates and longer maturities, is that the obligation will always be there και τα λοιπά.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2012)

Από σχόλιο στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου. Πλάκα-πλάκα, με τα κόστη μιας κηδείας στην παρούσα συγκυρία [σα σύνθημα ακούγεται!], δεν είναι και άσχημη λύση... (Μου είπαν ότι και η αποτέφρωση θα κοστίζει περί τα 3,5 γκραν...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2012)

:lol: Τρίτη εμφάνιση του καναπέρετρου στη Λεξιλογία!

Πρώτη, εδώ, τον Ιούνιο 2011

Δεύτερη εδώ, Φεβρουάριος 2012.

Αρχίζει και γίνεται ιότροπο...


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2012)

O tempora, o mores!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/article/197868/xenodoheio-6200-tm-plirone-teli-60-tm-/

Κάθε μέρα αποδεικνύεται ότι όποια πέτρα κι αν σηκώσεις, θα βρεις από κάτω ένα κρούσμα διαφθοράς, μικρό ή μεγάλο. Όταν σ' ένα μικρό νησί σαν τη Ζάκυνθο, υπάρχουν τόσα κρούσματα παραβατικής συμπεριφοράς "just because they could", έλα να με πείσεις μετά ότι όποιος βροντοφωνάζει στον Πάγκαλο "Όχι, εγώ δεν τα έφαγα μαζί σου" είναι όντως από αυτούς που δεν έβαλαν ούτε ένα μικρούτσικο λιθαράκι σ' αυτό το τεράστιο κτίσμα. Και μόνο το ότι κρατούσαμε, αποδεχόμασταν και ψηφίζαμε αυτό το πελατειακό κράτος είναι συνενοχή. Θα μου πει βέβαια ένας ψηφοφόρος κόμματος που δεν συμμετείχε σε κυβερνήσεις, "Εγώ δεν τους ψήφισα ποτέ". Από την άλλη πλευρά, η στατιστική λέει ότι ακόμα κι εκείνοι που δεν ψήφισαν τα τελευταία 35 χρόνια ούτε ΝΔ ούτε ΠΑΣΟΚ συμμετείχαν εξίσου με όλους τους άλλους στη λεηλασία αυτής της άθλιας χώρας -- όποτε είχαν την ευκαιρία, για να είμαστε πιο ακριβείς.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2012)

Μα ναι - μην πας μακριά. Μέχρι και το «φοροδιαφεύγω γιατί δε βγαίνω», δηλαδή δεν κόβω αποδείξεις στους πελάτες μου, έλα μωρέ τώρα, εδώ οι επιχειρηματίες τρώνε τόσα, κι αυτό επιβαρύνει. Βάλε π.χ. 500.000 ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες να φοροδιαφύγουν 200€/μήνα, και μάνι μάνι σου βγαίνουν 1,2 δις το χρόνο. 

Αν μάλιστα συνυπολογίσεις και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που δεν πληρώνουν εισφορές στον ΟΑΕΕ, γιατί δε βγαίνουν, συνειδητοποιείς για πότε βουλιάζουν τα ταμεία ακόμα και χωρίς κακοδιαχείριση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2012)

Εγώ απο την αρχή είχα πει ότι συμφωνώ ότι μαζί τα φάγαμε, αλλά με θεωρούσαν όλοι παγκαλική. 

Σκεφτείτε όμως και κάτι άλλο: αν ΔΕΝ συμμετείχες στο σύστημα, πώς θα ζούσες τη ζωή σου; 
Σε μια χώρα που οι ευκαιρίες για δουλειά είναι και ήταν περιορισμένες; 
Σε καταστάσεις που ο πολίτης αντί να διεκδικεί τα δικαιώματά του προτιμάει να πληρώσει για να κάνει τη δουλειά του, ίσως και γιατί δεν αντέχει άλλο;
Σε κοινωνία που είσαι σπιούνος και καταδότης άμα κάνεις το καθήκον σου σαν πολίτης και αποκαλύψεις κάποια παρανομία;
Και σκεφτείτε και κάτι άλλο: ότι παράλληλα με αυτό το σύστημα (ή επειδή υπάρχει αυτό το σύστημα), υπάρχει και ελαστικότητα, και φιλοτιμία και η "τιμή" του παραβάτη, ενδείξεις δηλαδή ότι όλοι κατανοούμε την ανάγκη για παράβαση. 
Επιπλέον σαν κοινωνία έχουμε κάτι κακό και καλό μαζί: είμαστε αχόρταγοι. Απαιτεί ο ταμίας της τράπεζας να έχει τον τρόπο ζωής και τα εισοδήματα του γενικού διευθυντή της τράπεζας. Αλλά αντί να φροντίσει να φτάσει εκεί με τη δουλειά του προτιμάει να πιστεύει ότι φταίει το ότι δεν έχει τα μέσα του διευθυντή και να δικαιολογεί έτσι τα φακελλάκια που εισπράττει ο ίδιος ως δήθεν εξισορρόπηση, θεία δίκη κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σε μια χώρα που οι ευκαιρίες για δουλειά είναι και ήταν περιορισμένες;


Από εδώ, θα έπρεπε να ξεκινάει κτγμ κάθε συζήτηση. Ποιες είναι οι *πραγματικές* οικονομικές δυνατότητες του ελλαδικού κορμού; Γιατί, και στην αρχαιότητα, και στη βυζαντινή εποχή, και στην τουρκοκρατία, και μέχρι το πρώτο πακέτο Ντελόρ ο γεωγραφικός μας χώρος ήταν η πτωχή πλην τιμία Ελλάς και όλη η ανάπτυξη ερχόταν στον ελλαδικό κορμό απέξω; Από τις αποικίες, από τη Μικρασία, από τα Βαλκάνια, από τα εμβάσματα;


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το έχω πει πολλές φορές σε αυτό το νήμα ότι το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές. Και κατά ένα μεγάλο μέρος φταίει το ότι δεν υπήρχε κεντρική στρατηγική στο ζήτημα της βιομηχανίας και του παρεμφερούς ζητήματος της παιδείας στη μεταπολεμική Ελλάδα. Το κράτος θα μπορούσε να έχει βοηθήσει όχι εξαγοράζοντας τις προβληματικές και γινόμενο εργοδότης, αλλά με το να στηρίξει τη βιομηχανία σαν πελάτης και χρηματοδότης και να την ωθήσει προς κατευθύνσεις που θα είχαν μέλλον. Και να φροντίσει για την καλύτερη παιδεία κάθε είδους (όχι μόνο πανεπιστήμιο) ώστε να έχουμε εργατικό δυναμικό καλά εκπαιδευμένο και έτοιμο για κάθε νεοτερισμό.
Ένα βασικό λάθος μας ήταν το ότι στηριχτήκαμε πάρα πολύ στον τουρισμό και χωρίς να φροντίσουμε να είναι καλής ποιότητας τουρισμός. Δεν φροντίσαμε ούτε τη διεθνή εικόνα της χώρας ώστε να προσελκύσουμε όχι τουρίστες αλλά επενδυτές. Και χάσαμε οριστικά το τρένο της τεχνογνωσίας στους λίγους κλάδους που είχαμε κάποια ανάπτυξη, γιατί πλέον κι ο τελευταίος εργάτης των επιχειρήσεων αυτών έχει βγει στη σύνταξη. Δε βοήθησε επίσης το τραπεζικό σύστημα που μέχρι τα τέλη τη δεκαετίας του '90 ήταν περιοριστικό και δε δάνειζε με τίποτα. Και νομίζω ότι υπήρχε κι ένας ελαφρύς σνομπισμός στην υπόθεση, που μπορεί και να είναι σύμπτωμα, όχι αιτία του προβλήματος, που έκανε να θεωρείται υποτιμητικό το να είσαι ειδικευμένος εργάτης κι όχι υπάλληλος στρογγυλοκαθισμένος στο δημόσιο κάθισμα. 

Για τώρα, επειδή το πλοίο έφυγε, θα πρέπει να στραφούμε αλλού. Ούτε η κλωστοϋφαντουργία μας θα γίνει ποτέ σαν της Ισπανίας (που ντύνει όλο τον πλανήτη), ούτε θα ξεπηδήσουν απο τα ναυπηγεία αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες. Για να ξεκινήσουμε απο εδώ που φτάσαμε θα πρέπει μάλλον να κάνουμε αυτο που έκανε η Ιρλανδία και προσέλκυσε όλους τους Ιρλανδούς μετανάστες για να δουλεψουν σε υψηλής ποιότητας βιομηχανία.


----------



## Themis (Mar 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> θα πρέπει μάλλον να κάνουμε αυτο που έκανε η Ιρλανδία και προσέλκυσε όλους τους Ιρλανδούς μετανάστες για να δουλεψουν σε υψηλής ποιότητας βιομηχανία.


'Η εσύ ή κάμποσοι άλλοι έχουν χάσει επεισόδια όσον αφορά την τωρινή κατάσταση της Ιρλανδίας. Θα με ενδιέφερε μια τεκμηριωμένη διευκρίνιση, αν βέβαια έχεις χρόνο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Δεν έχω χάσει κανένα επεισόδιο, και αν ψάξεις τη Λεξιλογία θα δεις ότι έχω εκφράσει πολλές φορές διαφωνίες για την πολιτική της Ιρλανδίας που οδήγησε στο ιρλανδικό θαύμα, την κέλτικη τίγρη κλπ. Επιπλέον εμείς δεν έχουμε το πλεονέκτημα της γλώσσας. Αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλα όσα έκαναν οι Ιρλανδοί ήταν λάθος, ούτε όλα οδήγησαν στα σημερινά τους προβλήματα (που δεν είναι ίδια με της Ελλάδας, της Ιταλίας και της Ισπανίας) και ότι δεν μπορούμε να αντιγράψουμε μερικά. 

Επίσης ξεχνάμε ότι το οικονομικό θαύμα της Ιρλανδίας είχε δύο φάσεις και ο λόγος που σήμερα έχουν πρόβλημα είναι γιατί όταν τελείωσε η πρώτη φάση κι άρχισαν τα δύσκολα αντί να κοιτάξουν να διορθώσουν τα προβλήματα που είχαν παρουσιαστεί με σοβαρό τρόπο το έριξαν στα παπατζιλίκια για να μη φανεί ότι οι ρυθμοί ανάπτυξης είχαν πέσει. Για περισσότερα κοίτα τι λέει η Βίκι για την Κέλτικη Τίγρη. Θα δεις ότι δεν είναι όλες οι αποφάσεις των Ιρλανδών για τα σκουπίδια.


----------



## Themis (Mar 19, 2012)

Εντάξει, κατάλαβα. Αναφέρεσαι στο παρελθόν. Για την Κέλτικη Τίγρη δεν χρειάζεται να πάω στη Βίκη, έχω παρακολουθήσει όλη τη φάση στην εξέλιξή της. 'Οπως και τη σύγχρονη έκδοση του potato plight. Απλώς μπερδεύτηκα ως προς το πού αναφερόσουν. Σε ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση.


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο της Guardian: Olympics 2012 security: welcome to lockdown London.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2012)

Τα οικονομικά δεν είναι το φόρτε μου και τα περισσότερα λόγια των απανταχού ΜΜΕ δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι, όπως και τους πολιτικούς «αρμόδιους». Εδώ όμως μιλάνε καθ' ύλην και κατά τεκμήριο αρμόδιοι και μάλιστα Γερμανοί (και κάποιοι «αρμόδιοι» και εκεί παίζουν τα τρία πιθηκάκια). 
Και πριν πέσει κανείς να με φάει, ας δει πρώτα το βίντεο μέχρι τέλους και ας σκεφτεί ότι ένα ποστ δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα σύνταξη με τις απόψεις που πιθανόν να εκφράζει κάποιος άλλος, ούτε περιγράφει την πλήρη γνώμη για το θέμα αυτού που το αναρτά (όπως και μια κουβέντα μόνο δεν χαρακτηρίζει συνολικά έναν άνθρωπο), αλλά πολύ συχνά κατατίθεται για πληροφόρηση και προβληματισμό. Ο υποτιτλισμός έχει λαθάκια, και μεταφραστικά και γραμματικά, αλλά καλύτερα να κοιτάξουμε το φεγγάρι και να μη μείνουμε στο δάχτυλο.

[video=youtube;TYIlIKnc6QY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TYIlIKnc6QY#![/video]


----------



## Resident (Mar 31, 2012)

21:31, δηλ. μεσημέρι στην ζώνη χρόνου που είσαι ;). Γερμανικά δεν ξέρω οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι για τους υπότιτλους.

Πάντως δεν "βρισκόμαστε" σε αυτή την κατάσταση γιατί το σχεδίασαν οι Γερμανοί ή οι Σλοβάκοι που και αυτοί μας δανείζουν. 

Δες αυτά που κάνει τώρα ο Μπαμπινιώτης με τα Πανεπιστήμια, για παράδειγμα. Σε μια χώρα συντεχνιών και φατριών (clan) κερδίζουν αυτοί που είναι κοντά στα εκάστοτε κέντρα εξουσίας. Η έλλειψη κοινωνικής ευθύνης, προνοητικότητας, και ψυχραιμίας, σε συνδυασμό με την ακατάσχετη πολυλογία χωρίς στοιχεία, που χαρακτηρίζουν την νεοελληνική κοινωνία, τα οποία κάναμε εθνικά χαρακτηριστικά, και η σοβιετικού τύπου οικονομία που έφτιαξε το ΠαΣοΚ και χειροκροτούσαν από δίπλα οι υπόλοιποι μάς έφεραν εδώ που είμαστε.

Υ.Γ. Περιμένω το κράτος να κάνει κάτι γι αυτό. Εγώ πάντως αυτομαστιγώθηκα .


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2012)

Δεν είπα ούτε υπονόησα ότι τα σχεδίασαν, επωφελούνται όμως τα μάλα (bonus για τους ισχυρούς, malus για τους άλλους), όσο κι αν ωρύονται και εκεί όσοι έχουν ή προσποιούνται άγνοια. Εγώ απλώς ακολουθώ τα ίχνη του χρήματος, που ως συνήθως οδηγούν σε ενδιαφέροντα και αποκαλυπτικά μονοπάτια. Για τα συντεχνιακά (clownish clannish) δες κι εκεί, και μόλις μου ήρθε και το ξενικόν _σιναφίλ_ για τους εν λόγω, μαζί με τη _σιναφίλα_ που αναδίδουν (πώς λέμε ξινίλα; Ε, στο πιο ενισχυμένο της δυσφορίας). Όσο για το αυτομαστίγωμα, σε λίγο δεν θα 'χει μείνει ούτε πετσί και το κόκαλο δεν ωφελεί να το μαστιγώνεις.
Ζώνη ώρας αλλάζω σταδιακά, καθώς σφίγγει το ζωνάρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2012)

Μια χαρά είναι οι υπότιτλοι, με κάτι ασήμαντα μικρολαθάκια μόνο. Πάντως, και αυτή η προσέγγιση δεν είναι πλήρης. Το πρόβλημα της Γερμανίας με την ευρωζώνη είναι ότι κινδυνεύει η κρατική της τράπεζα (η Μπούντεσμπανκ, BuBa), που έχει δανείσει μέσω της ΕΚΤ ουσιαστικά σε όλες τις κεντρικές τράπεζες των οικονομικά ασθενέστερων χρονών της ευρωζώνης αν βαρέσουν κανόνι οι άλλες κεντρικές τράπεζες αυτές. Είχα ακούσει σε εκπομπή του ίδιου γερμανικού κρατικού καναλιού (προ PSI) ότι το σχετικό άνοιγμα της BuBa ξεπερνάει τα 200 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ. Οι μηχανισμοί υποστήριξης εκείνο το κενό ουσιαστικά προστατεύουν.


----------



## Resident (Mar 31, 2012)

Μα πρέπει να πειστούν και οι Γερμανοί πολίτες ότι όλα αυτά είναι δανεικά αλλά όχι αγύριστα. Φαντάζομαι εμάς στην θέση των Γερμανών. Της Κερατέας θα είχε γίνει .


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2012)

Μπα, αγύριστα θα είναι, μην έχεις καμία αμφιβολία. Κάποια στιγμή θα μείνουν μόνο κρατικά δάνεια που μετά θα γίνουν χορηγήσεις προς την ΕΚΤ που μετά θα γίνουν τυπωμένο χρήμα που μετά... Απλώς θα γίνει σιγά σιγά, γλυκά και μαλακά για τους Γερμανούς και άγρια κι απότομα για εμάς και θα πάρει καμιά πενηνταριά χρόνια...


----------



## Resident (Apr 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> Για τα συντεχνιακά (clownish clannish) δες κι εκεί,



Από το άρθρο του Tom Friedman στους κυριακάτικους ΝΥΤ:

"Nations thrive when they develop “inclusive” political and economic institutions, and they fail when those institutions become “extractive” and concentrate power and opportunity in the hands of only a few. 

"Inclusive economic institutions that enforce property rights, create a level playing field, and encourage investments in new technologies and skills are more conducive to economic growth than extractive economic institutions that are structured to extract resources from the many by the few," they write. 

“Inclusive economic institutions, are in turn supported by, and support, inclusive political institutions,” which “distribute political power widely in a pluralistic manner and are able to achieve some amount of political centralization so as to establish law and order, the foundations of secure property rights, and an inclusive market economy.” Conversely, extractive political institutions that concentrate power in the hands of a few reinforce extractive economic institutions to hold power."

Πουθενά δεν αναφέρει Ελλάδα αλλά κάτι μου την θυμίζει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2012)

Ένας 38χρονος Αλβανός, πατέρας δυο παιδιών, αυτοκτόνησε την Πέμπτη πηδώντας από την ταράτσα κτιρίου στην Κρήτη, ανακοίνωσε η αστυνομία. Τα κίνητρά του παραμένουν άγνωστα. Αξιωματούχος της αστυνομίας, ωστόσο, που δεν θέλησε να κατονομαστεί, είπε ότι ο αυτόχειρας, που ζούσε στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια, αναζητούσε ανεπιτυχώς εργασία στην Αλβανία.
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22768&subid=2&pubid=63641932

Αυτές είναι οι αυτοκτονίες που προκαλεί η κρίση, όχι των 77χρονων συνταξιούχων φαρμακοποιών που τους αρέσει και το σόου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2012)

Για μέρες ήταν απλώς «2 Πακιστανοί που σκοτώθηκαν στο Κρυονέρι για να σώσουν δυο Έλληνες». Μετά από επίπονο ρεπορτάζ, βρήκαμε τα ονόματα και τις φωτογραφίες τους. Πρόκειται για τον Humayun Anwar, γεννημένο στις 4 Αυγούστου 1993, δηλαδή ούτε 19 ετών ακόμα και τον Wakar Ahmed, γεννημένο στις 1 Ιανουαρίου 1979, οι οποίοι, στην προσπάθειά του να απεγκλωβίσουν δυο ηλικιωμένους Έλληνες από τις ράγες της σιδηροδρομικής γραμμής, «θυσιάστηκαν» σε τόσο νεαρή ηλικία. [...]

Του Niko Ago, στο σημερινό Protagon.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2012)

> Αυτές είναι οι αυτοκτονίες που προκαλεί η κρίση, όχι των 77χρονων συνταξιούχων φαρμακοποιών που τους αρέσει και το σόου.


Έχεις δίκιο. Ένας 77χρονος που (λογικά) έχει μια αξιοπρεπή σύνταξη, έστω κι αν αυτή μειώθηκε κατά 200 ευρώ, μάλλον έχει κι άλλους λόγους να αυτοκτονήσει, π.χ. το σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας που απ' ό,τι φαίνεται αντιμετώπιζε.

Αυτό που με ξένισε πάντως στο σημείωμα του αυτόχειρα φαρμακοποιού ήταν που φαντασιωνόταν ότι θα ψάχνει για φαγητό στα σκουπίδια. Και το ότι δεν ήξερε ή έκανε ότι δεν ήξερε ότι το συνταξιοδοτικό σύστημα στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι κεφαλαιοποιητικό, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι τα χρήματα που πλήρωσε για εισφορές όσα χρόνια ήταν εν ενεργεία απλώς πλήρωναν τις συντάξεις των τότε συνταξιούχων, δεν τοκίζονταν για να τον περιμένουν.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2012)

Εμένα αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση στην ιστορία με την αυτοκτονία είναι το ότι κανείς δεν στέκεται στο ότι ο συνταξιούχος φαρμακοποιός είχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας. Θέλω να πω ότι κανείς από όσους έσπευσαν να του αποδώσουν πολιτικά ή άλλα κίνητρα δεν στάθηκε στο ότι μπορεί η κίνησή του να ήταν αποτέλεσμα συνάρτησης παραγόντων, όχι της μελλοντικής και ενδεχόμενης κακής οικονομικής του κατάστασης. Με προβλημάτισε επίσης το γεγονός ότι ο πατέρας αυτός φόρτωσε στο παιδί του την ενοχή του ότι ο ίδιος αυτοκτόνησε επειδή, λέει, μπορεί να το επιβάρυνε αργότερα. Μια ζωή τύψεις... Μάλιστα.

Τέλος πάντων. Διάβασα αυτό: Βλέπω το θάνατό σου.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ένας 38χρονος Αλβανός, πατέρας δυο παιδιών, αυτοκτόνησε την Πέμπτη πηδώντας από την ταράτσα κτιρίου στην Κρήτη, ανακοίνωσε η αστυνομία. Τα κίνητρά του παραμένουν άγνωστα. Αξιωματούχος της αστυνομίας, ωστόσο, που δεν θέλησε να κατονομαστεί, είπε ότι ο αυτόχειρας, που ζούσε στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια, αναζητούσε ανεπιτυχώς εργασία στην Αλβανία.
> http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22768&subid=2&pubid=63641932
> 
> Αυτές είναι οι αυτοκτονίες που προκαλεί η κρίση, όχι των 77χρονων συνταξιούχων φαρμακοποιών που τους αρέσει και το σόου.



έτσι ακριβώς.



Palavra said:


> ...Θέλω να πω ότι κανείς από όσους έσπευσαν να του αποδώσουν πολιτικά ή άλλα κίνητρα...



Αυτός ο ίδιος τα απέδωσε τα κίνητρα αυτά με την επιστολή του, δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνει κάτι κάποιος άλλος.


----------



## rogne (Apr 10, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να μην πω ότι βρίσκω κομματάκι ανατριχιαστικά τα παραπάνω σχόλια για την αυτοκτονία του 77χρονου: του άρεσε το σόου, δεν δικαιολογείται (αφού έπαιρνε μεγάλη σύνταξη), δικαιολογείται όμως (αν είχε προβλήματα υγείας), αλλά και πάλι δεν δικαιολογείται (αφού φόρτωσε τύψεις το παιδί του -- αν και αυτό είναι απίθανο, κρίνοντας απ' τις δηλώσεις της κόρης του)... 

Υπάρχουν ευαισθησίες που δεν ανάγονται στο βιοτικό επίπεδο ή στην κατάσταση της υγείας κάποιου. Είναι προφανές ότι τα παραπάνω σχόλια στρέφονται ενάντια στις πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις του αυτόχειρα, αλλά μια αυτοκτονία, ακόμα και δημόσια, δεν είναι δήλωση στα κανάλια ή κείμενο σε μπλογκ για να επιδέχεται τόσο εύκολα κριτική. Πόσο μάλλον για να συγκρίνεται με άλλες αυτοκτονίες, προκειμένου να υποστηριχθεί ότι μερικές αυτοκτονίες (που γίνονται κατ' ιδίαν από ανέργους, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά) είναι αυθεντικότερες από άλλες. Τι έρχεται μετά, δηλαδή, κάνα σχετικό γκάλοπ στο vima.gr;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2012)

Αγαπητέ rogne, επειδή αναφέρεσαι και στο σχόλιό μου, δεν βλέπω να έγραψα κάπου αν «δικαιολογείται» η αυτοκτονία ή κάτι άλλο. Τον προβληματισμό μου κατέθεσα - ελπίζω να έχω την άδειά σου γι' αυτό, αλλιώς να μην το ξανακάνω.


----------



## rogne (Apr 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αγαπητέ rogne, επειδή αναφέρεσαι και στο σχόλιό μου, δεν βλέπω να έγραψα κάπου αν «δικαιολογείται» η αυτοκτονία ή κάτι άλλο. Τον προβληματισμό μου κατέθεσα - ελπίζω να έχω την άδειά σου γι' αυτό, αλλιώς να μην το ξανακάνω.



Αναλόγως προβληματίζομαι κι εγώ, αν και από την ανάποδη.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 10, 2012)

Πάντως, το σχόλιο περί σόου στο #1617, ήταν αρκετά ανατριχιαστικό, λυπάμαι ειλικρινά που το διάβασα από σένα αυτό, Νικ. :-(


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2012)

rogne said:


> Αναλόγως προβληματίζομαι κι εγώ, αν και από την ανάποδη.


Αυτό δεν σε εμποδίζει βλέπω από το να μου αποδίδεις κίνητρα με βάση την προσωπική σου αντίληψη των πραγμάτων, ωστόσο. Το πώς θα ήθελες εσύ να βλέπουν οι άλλοι τα πράγματα δεν θα έπρεπε να επηρεάζει την όποια συζήτηση, νομίζω, εκτός κι αν έχουμε σκοπό να ιδρύσουμε πουθενά Υπουργείο Αγάπης. 

Τέλος πάντων, δεν θα ήθελα να καταλήξουμε σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση, σταματάω εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2012)

Να ομολογήσω ότι με εκνεύρισε απίστευτα αυτές τις ημέρες ό,τι έγινε από κάποιους σε σχέση με το τραγικό γεγονός της αυτοκτονίας; Να το ομολογήσω. Όταν λοιπόν χτες, διαβάζοντας τις εφημερίδες, έπεσα πάνω σε μια ακόμα από τις πολλές αυτοκτονίες ενός απελπισμένου, ένιωσα για άλλη μια φορά την τραγικότερη διάσταση της κρίσης, που δεν με έκανε να νιώσω η αυτοκτονία του 77χρονου. Αντίθετα, το δικό του κήρυγμα μίσους και ο τρόπος που _δεν_ καταδικάστηκε, αλλά αντίθετα υμνήθηκε από πολλούς, όλα αυτά για τις κρεμάλες και τα καλάσνικοφ, έγιναν μέρος ενός σόου που παίχτηκε σε κανάλια, εφημερίδες και μπλογκ με τρόπο που με ενόχλησε. «Σύγκρουση ιδεών, όχι βία και μισαλλοδοξία: δεν οδηγούν πουθενά». Αυτό του Κύρκου έχω βάλει στην ταυτότητα μου. Θα το πιστεύω και θα το υποστηρίζω, και τα κηρύγματα σε επανάσταση θα με ενοχλούν και θα το λέω. Ο 77χρονος διάλεξε μόνος του να γίνει μέρος του δημόσιου λόγου και του δημόσιου θεάματος, και οι δικοί του δεν τον προστάτευσαν. Στην εκμετάλλευση που έγινε από εκείνη τη μεριά, το κακεντρεχές σχόλιό μου ήταν το ελάχιστο σαν προσωπική κατάθεση της ενόχλησής μου. Που δεν αποκλείει το ενδεχόμενο να κάνω κι άλλα αρνητικά σχόλια αργότερα. Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν κάποιοι ανατριχιάσατε. Με μια ανατριχίλα κυκλοφορούμε όλοι αυτόν τον καιρό. Ας επιτρέψουμε στον καθένα να κουβαλάει τη δική του για διαφορετικούς λόγους.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 10, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Πάντως, το σχόλιο περί σόου στο #1617, ήταν αρκετά ανατριχιαστικό, λυπάμαι ειλικρινά που το διάβασα από σένα αυτό, Νικ. :-(



Η πραγματικότητα δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό ότι φέρνει χαλαρά, χαρούμενα και γαλήνια συναισθήματα. Και το σόου που όντως προκάλεσε η συγκεκριμένη αυτοκτονία, απολύτως δυσανάλογα μάλιστα, είναι μια πραγματικότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αντίθετα, το δικό του κήρυγμα μίσους και ο τρόπος που _δεν_ καταδικάστηκε, αλλά αντίθετα υμνήθηκε από πολλούς, όλα αυτά για τις κρεμάλες και τα καλάσνικοφ, έγιναν μέρος ενός σόου που παίχτηκε σε κανάλια, εφημερίδες και μπλογκ με τρόπο που με ενόχλησε. «Σύγκρουση ιδεών, όχι βία και μισαλλοδοξία: δεν οδηγούν πουθενά». Αυτό του Κύρκου έχω βάλει στην ταυτότητα μου. Θα το πιστεύω και θα το υποστηρίζω, και τα κηρύγματα σε επανάσταση θα με ενοχλούν και θα το λέω.


Σχετικά με αυτό: Σιωπή, του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη, από το protagon.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Σχετικά με αυτό: Σιωπή, του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη, από το protagon.


Αυτό ακριβώς. Ευχαριστώ και εσένα και τον Πετρουλάκη.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2012)

Αν με τον ίδιο θεαματικό τρόπο είχε αυτοκτονήσει στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος ένας ειδικός φρουρός, και ο Nickel τον κατηγορούσε για σόου, αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι θα έσπευδαν να τον κατακεραυνώσουν (τον Nickel) για έλλειψη ευαισθησίας.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 10, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ –ευτυχώς, δηλαδή- πόση οδύνη αισθάνεται ένας άνθρωπος που η ζωή του φτάνει στο τέλος της και βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπος με όλα τα όνειρά του ματαιωμένα και προδομένα. Φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να είναι τρομακτικό, και το έχω δει να συμβαίνει στους γονείς μου. Με την πράξη αυτού του ανθρώπου, ένιωσα σαν να αυτοκτόνησε ο πατέρας μου. Και όσο κι αν διαφωνώ με την πολεμική κραυγή του γράμματος που άφησε, ακούω πιο δυνατά και καθαρά την απελπισία πίσω της και ούτε απαθής μπορώ να μείνω, ούτε να θεωρήσω πως έκανε φιγούρα. 
Το σχόλιό σου, Νικ, ήταν για την πράξη του ανθρώπου, όχι για το τι έκαναν οι άλλοι μετά από αυτήν.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2012)

Γράφει ο Πετρουλάκης:
Σχεδόν όλοι, κόμματα και λοιποί που διαλαλούν τη γνώμη τους σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, θεώρησαν το διάβημα του αυτόχειρα πολιτική πράξη και το τελευταίο του σημείωμα πολιτική παρακαταθήκη που αφορά την κοινωνία μας. Λίγο το υπαρξιακό δέος λίγο ο φόβος του πολιτικού κόστους, κανείς δεν διεχώρισε κατηγορηματικά τη θέση του από το υστερόγραφο αυτής της *άγνωστης *ζωής. Και όμως όφειλαν να το κάνουν όλοι.​


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Το σχόλιό σου, Νικ, ήταν για την πράξη του ανθρώπου, όχι για το τι έκαναν οι άλλοι μετά από αυτήν.


Ναι, το σχόλιό μου ήταν για την πράξη του ανθρώπου: την αυτοκτονία στην πλατεία και το σημείωμα που άφησε σαν πολιτική διαθήκη στους νέους: να πάρουν τα καλάσνικοφ και να πάνε να κρεμάσουν τους πολιτικούς. Δεν θέλω να αναμετρηθώ με την απελπισία του ανθρώπου, που μπορεί να ήταν βαριά άρρωστος και να διάλεξε το πολιτικό μήνυμα για να δικαιολογήσει μέσα του το διάβημα που από άλλα θα τον λύτρωνε και όχι από την απειλή της πείνας. Ο απόστολος Παύλος λέει ότι ο αποθανών δεδικαίωται από της αμαρτίας, και αυτό σημαίνει ότι του συγχωρούνται οι αμαρτίες, όχι ότι δικαιώνονται οι πράξεις του. Και εγώ, αν φοβόμουν ότι θα πέσει αστροπελέκι να με χτυπήσει σε πέντε λεπτά, θα ήθελα να πω ότι *μόνο με συνεννόηση θα λύσουμε τα προβλήματά μας*. Αυτό θα άφηνα για πολιτική διαθήκη. Ελπίζω να φτάνει που το γράφω εδώ, γιατί πού να τρέχω τώρα στο Σύνταγμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> *...μόνο με συνεννόηση θα λύσουμε τα προβλήματά μας*.


Εύγε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Και τώρα λίγη Σώτη και πολλή ΔΗΜΑΡ.

http://athensvoice.gr/the-paper/article/387/περί-«συνέπειας»-και-ιδεολογικής-ταυτότητας


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και τώρα λίγη Σώτη και πολλή ΔΗΜΑΡ.



Τρελή αγωνία δείχνει, στην προσπάθειά της να πείσει. Τα 2 πρώτα σχόλια, πιάνουν το νόημα. Αχ, πού 'σαι Σώτη που 'δειχνες... :-(


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Η Σώτη δεν δείχνει καμιά τρελή αγωνία, έχει το κοινό της. Τα πρώτα δύο σχόλια που βλέπω είναι:
- το πρώτο, ανακριβές διότι οι τρεις που έφυγαν έφυγαν πριν από τις δηλώσεις Γιομπαζολιά για τα ξερονήσια.
- το δεύτερο, που υπονοεί ότι η Δεξιά δεν έχει αλλάξει, είναι μια άλλη άποψη, για τη Δεξιά. Όσοι θεωρούν ότι η Δεξιά είναι ίδια και απαράλλακτη όλα αυτά τα χρόνια να σταθούν από τη μεριά του σχολιαστή.
Η Σώτη λέει ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που θέλει μια ΔΗΜΑΡ που να είναι διαφορετική από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Μπορεί αυτό το διαφορετικό, λέω εγώ, να το θέλει διαφορετικά ο καθένας. Αλλά, αν εντέλει προκύψει μια ΔΗΜΑΡ που στα μάτια όσων βρίσκονται δεξιότερα φαντάζει σαν άλλος ένας ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, σε λίγο θα γίνει κι αυτή ένα κίνημα διαμαρτυρίας που θα επαναλαμβάνει συνθήματα ή φοβικά ή φοβιστικά. Ελπίζω όχι.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2012)

Ο Δημητρακόπουλος πάντως, ξέρω πως αποχώρησε λόγω Γιομπαζολιά. Για τους άλλους δεν ξέρω.
Αλλά κακώς στενοχωριέται η Σώτη, τόσοι και τόσοι αριστεροί "εξελίχτηκαν", ο Κύρτσος ας πούμε πήγε στο Λάος... Υπάρχει ελπίς!


----------



## Costas (Apr 11, 2012)

Ανεξάρτητα από ΔΗΜΑΡ και τέτοια, η Σώτη δεν είναι αυτή που είπε πέρσι πως το παρκάκι στα Εξάρχεια που έφτιαξαν οι κάτοικοι είναι μια αηδία; (Και πως η ίδια θα το ανέθετε στον Ρέντσο Πιάνο;  ) Εγώ περνάω με το ποδήλατο συχνά από κει. Δε θυμάμαι να υπήρχε κάτι καλύτερο εκεί πριν από το παρκάκι. Αυτό για μένα αρκεί για την περίπτωσή της. Αν ήθελε να γράψει ένα πολιτικό άρθρο για το πώς θέλει τη ΔΗΜΑΡ (ή το παρκάκι), ας μιλούσε για προγραμματικές θέσεις, συγκεκριμένα, όχι γενικολογίες. Είναι απίστευτη η αοριστολογία που επικρατεί στους γραφιάδες της πεντάρας (που έχουν ή που πασκίζουν να αποχτήσουν το κοινό τους). Όλη η Ελλάδα και το ελληνικό ίντερνετ έχει μεταβληθεί σ' ένα απέραντο καφενείο. Γράψε κι εσύ ένα άρθρο "γνώμης", μπορείς.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 12, 2012)

Αυτό το σκεφτόμουν προχτές κι εγώ για το παρκάκι, εννοώ, πόσο όμορφο έγινε. Περνάω κάθε μέρα με τα πόδια, τώρα την Άνοιξη ειδικά, είναι χαρά θεού!
Αλλά έχουν ρίξει απίστευτη δουλειά και ακόμα το φροντίζουν πολύ.
Επειδή ανέφερες τον Πιάνο, φίλοι που δουλεύουν δίπλα στο εργοτάξιο του Νιάρχου, μου λένε ότι το μπάζωμα έχει φτάσει ήδη στον δεύτερο όροφο. Στα σχέδια, φαινόταν ότι θα είναι σχεδόν υπόσκαφο το νέο κτίριο, αλλά δεν φαινόταν πως θα φτιάξει ένα νέο βουνό για να το θάψει! Τέλος πάντων, ας μην κακομελετάω...


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2012)

H μεταγραφολογία πριν από εκλογές και όχι μόνο είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ, ο καθένας σταθμίζει τα συμφέροντά του και ανάλογα κοιτάει που θα έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να εκλεγεί ή έστω να (νομίζει ότι) επηρεάζει συνειδήσεις ή να (νομίζει ότι) έχει επιρροή ως ρυθμιστής καταστάσεων και βολευτής ημετέρων. Στην πορεία αυτής της διαδικασίας θα βρίζει αυτούς που πριν λίγο φωτογραφίζονταν μαζί και θα γλείφει αυτούς που χτες κατακεραύνωνε. Έτσι είναι η πολιτική, δεξιά κι αριστερά. 

Χιλιοπαιγμένο έργο, αλλά πάντα θα βρίσκονται κάποιοι που θα ανακαλύπτουν την Αμερική.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Costas said:


> Όλη η Ελλάδα και το ελληνικό ίντερνετ έχει μεταβληθεί σ' ένα απέραντο καφενείο. Γράψε κι εσύ ένα άρθρο "γνώμης", μπορείς.


Το μεροκάματό τους βγάζουν οι δημοσιογράφοι παρακολουθώντας την επικαιρότητα. Δεν μπορεί για κάθε σχόλιο πάνω στην επικαιρότητα να καταθέτουν το δικό τους προεκλογικό πρόγραμμα!



Costas said:


> η Σώτη δεν είναι αυτή που είπε πέρσι πως το παρκάκι στα Εξάρχεια που έφτιαξαν οι κάτοικοι είναι μια αηδία;



Φανταστείτε, όταν είχαν μπει εδώ τα βιντεάκια για την Debtocracy ή η συνέντευξη του Καζάκη, να είχα πει «Α, ο Χατζηστεφάνου δεν είναι αυτός που έχει πει ότι δεν του αρέσουν τα σουβλάκια;», «Ο Καζάκης δεν είναι αυτός που το 2007 είχε γράψει στο Ποντίκι ότι…». 

Και γενικότερα, ας μην επικρατήσει εδώ το «Four legs good, two legs bad». Εγώ θα συνεχίσω να βάζω άρθρα που μου άρεσαν σε κάποιο σημείο τους, έστω κι αν είναι του Μανδραβέλη, του Γεωργελέ ή του Μίχα. Ας κάνετε τον κόπο να σχολιάσετε το σημείο, όχι το τι θα έπρεπε να έχει γράψει ή το ποιος θα έπρεπε να έχει γίνει ο δημοσιογράφος σ’ αυτή τη ζωή. Ας κάνουμε τις πολιτικές μας συζητήσεις διαφορετικά από τον τρόπο που γίνονται αλλού.

Η Σώτη που λέγαμε έγραψε ότι εμείς οι αστοί θέλουμε να δούμε τη ΔΗΜΑΡ σαν κάτι διαφορετικό από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και το ΚΚΕ... Εκεί είχαμε μείνει.


----------



## pontios (Apr 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ας κάνουμε τις πολιτικές μας συζητήσεις διαφορετικά από τον τρόπο που γίνονται αλλού.
> 
> Η Σώτη που λέγαμε έγραψε ότι εμείς οι αστοί θέλουμε να δούμε τη ΔΗΜΑΡ σαν κάτι διαφορετικό από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και το ΚΚΕ... Εκεί είχαμε μείνει.



Ίσως είναι πολύ νωρίς για συμπεράσματα (όσον άφορα το νεοσύστατο αυτό κόμμα), και ως εκ τούτου η δημοσιογράφος μπορεί εύλογα να κατηγορηθεί ότι προτρέχει να προδικάσει, αλλά (από μία άλλη οπτική γωνία) εκφράζοντας την ανησυχία και τις υποψίες της είναι σαν μια προειδοποίηση στο κόμμα, και μια ελπίδα για κάτι το καλλίτερο.

Οι ενδείξεις δεν είναι ενθαρρυντικές προς το παρόν, εάν συλλογιστούμε το γεγονός ότι ένα σοβαρά καινούργιο κόμμα θα είχε σπεύσει να επιδείξει την ακεραιότητά του, έτσι ώστε να δικαιολογήσει την ύπαρξή του μέσω μιας χωριστά χαραγμένης και σαφώς διατυπωμένης πολιτικής.

Ένα καινούργιο προοδευτικό αριστερό κόμμα που μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στις μελλοντικές προκλήσεις ενός συνεχώς μεταβαλλόμενου κόσμου - ωραία ιδέα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 16, 2012)

Καλά, το να συγκρίνει τη ΔΗΜΑΡ με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, τελείως κουτό, γιατί ακριβώς ο λόγος που έφυγε ο Κουβέλης από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι ότι δεν έβρισκε κοινή γραμμή με όλο το μωσαϊκό των συνιστωσών. Να τον συγκρίνει με τον Συνασπισμό, βεβαίως, αφού ουσιαστικά αποτελεί κομμάτι του. 

Τώρα, το αρχικό της σχόλιο για την ανανεωτική αριστερά (ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού, από το οποίο προέρχονται κατά κύριο λόγο τα μέλη του ΣΥΝ και της ΔΗΜΑΡ) ότι αποτέλεσε μια "δειλή και βουβή αντίδραση στον σταλινισμό", επιτρέψτε μου να πω ότι είναι μια μεγάλη ανιστόρητη μπαρούφα. Αν ήταν δειλή και βουβή, ειδικά στα χρόνια της παρανομίας, η ανανεωτική αριστερά δεν θα τολμούσε να εκδηλωθεί και να συγκρουστεί με την επίσημη γραμμή της Μόσχας, η οποία σού έβαζε τη στάμπα του προδότη στο πιτς φιτίλι. Και για τα χρόνια εκείνα, προσωπική άποψη είναι αυτή, η ανανεωτική αριστερά ήταν ό,τι πιο προοδευτικό κινούταν στον χώρο (σκέψου τη στάση τους για την Πράγα, πχ.)

Τέλος, το να συγκρίνεις το ΚΚΕ με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και τη ΔΗΜΑΡ, για μένα πάλι είναι μπαρούφα. Καλώς ή κακώς, ρε παιδιά, το ΚΚΕ έχει διαχωρίσει τη θέση του, καλά κάνει, τι να κάνουμε. ΔΕΝ είναι δημοκρατικό κόμμα -δεν είναι καν κόμμα της αριστεράς κατά την Παπαρήγα- δεν θέλει την ΕΕ, στόχος του είναι η επανάσταση και η ανατροπή. Ωραία; Γιατί επιμένουμε να τα βάζουμε στο ίδιο τσουκάλι αφού δε θένε;

Θα συμφωνήσω στο παιδικό κόμπλεξ που διατηρεί η εκτός ΚΚΕ αριστερά: να μην την κακοχαρακτηρίσουν ως λιγότερο αριστερά.  Και θα συμφωνήσω ότι, για μένα, χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη καθαρότητα στις θέσεις της εκτός ΚΚΕ αριστεράς. Είπαμε, καλώς ή κακώς, το ΚΚΕ έχει τις θέσεις του, και είναι ξεκάθαρες. Η ευρωπαϊκή, προοδευτική, ανανεωτική αριστερά, ποιες θέσεις έχει για την κρίση πέρα από τη διαρκή καταγγελία; Πού είναι οι εφικτές, ρεαλιστικές προτάσεις; 

Όλα τα παραπάνω με πολλή αγάπη για έναν χώρο με ιστορία, τον οποίο έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά, και τους ανθρώπους του οποίους αγαπώ και σέβομαι για τους αγώνες τους.

Και να κλείσω με το οφτοπικό: όταν ένα νέο (υπερήλικο) κόμμα σαν τη ΔΗΜΑΡ νοικιάζει 4 ορόφους για γραφεία χωρίς να έχει εξασφαλίσει πόρους, χωρίς επαρκή αριθμό μελών, και χωρίς ουσιαστικά να τα χρειάζεται, και πλέον χρωστά ένα σωρό νοίκια, θα έρθει να μου συγυρίσει τα δημοσιονομικά μου; Λέω εγώ τώρα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

*Η κυβερνώσα Αριστερά = The governing Left*

Ζητούμενο. Ρεαλιστικό;


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

*Μνημονιολογία - ή: άλλα λόγια ν’ αγαπιόμαστε*
Του Δημοσθένη Κούρτοβικ
Τα Νέα, Παρασκευή 13 Απριλίου 2012

Πώς και γιατί, αντί για μια κουλτούρα της δημιουργίας, κυριάρχησαν η διαμαρτυρία και η γκρίνια


----------



## pidyo (Apr 17, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον Κούρτοβικ ότι δεν αρκεί ο σκέτος καταγγελτικός και αντιρρητικός λόγος, και ότι επείγει ένα συνεκτικό και ρεαλιστικό (συμβιβαστικό, ριζοσπαστικό, ό,τι να 'ναι, δεν με νοιάζει, αλλά συνεκτικό και ρεαλιστικό) σχέδιο. Διαφωνώ κάμποσο με τον Κούρτοβικ στη διαπίστωση ότι «[η] ανομολόγητη επιθυμία όλων αυτών φαίνεται να είναι η επιστροφή στο προηγούμενο καθεστώς κρατικοδίαιτης οικονομίας, αλόγιστης σπατάλης και συντεχνιακών προνομίων». Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ότι μιλάει για τα κόμματα και όχι για τους πολίτες γενικώς, αλλά α) είναι πολύ εύκολο να διολισθήσει κανείς από την άποψη ότι η αντίδραση _των πολιτικών_ στο μνημόνιο είναι υπεράσπιση του status quo ante στην άδικη, προσβλητική και συνήθως κακοπροαίρετη άποψη ότι η αντίδραση _γενικώς _στο μνημόνιο είναι υπεράσπιση του status quo ante, και πολλοί έχουν ήδη διαβεί αυτόν τον Ρουβίκωνα στον δημόσιο διάλογο, οπότε πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί, και β) πιστεύω πως ακόμη και κάποιοι πολιτικοί σε περισσότερα του ενός κόμματα δεν θέλουν καμιά επιστροφή στο σάπιο παρελθόν, απλώς δεν γνωρίζουν πια πως να μετατρέψουν την αγωνία τους (έστω οι λίγοι καλοπροαίρετοι που αξιωματικά προσπαθώ να δέχομαι πως υπάρχουν) σε πολιτικό σχέδιο.

Το κύριο πρόβλημα της μεταπολιτευτικής ελληνικής πολιτικής τάξης είναι, νομίζω, ότι δεν έμαθε ποτέ πώς να κάνει πραγματική πολιτική. Πάρα πολύν καιρό τώρα, οι επαγγελματίες πολιτικοί ασχολούνται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με τη διαχείριση της εικόνας τους. Μαθαίνουν να διακόπτουν ο ένας τον άλλον στα πάνελ, να πετάνε εξυπνάδες, να ρίχνουν το φταίξιμο στους άλλους, να λένε ελκυστικά ψέματα, να γράφουν καλά στο γυαλί. Έχουν χάσει τη δεξιότητα να παράγουν πραγματικό πολιτικό λόγο και να μετουσιώνουν τον λόγο αυτόν σε πολιτική πράξη. Τώρα που χρειάζονται αυτά, δεν ξέρουν πώς να τα κάνουν. 

Πενία τέχνας κατεργάζεται. Άμποτε και τας πολιτικάς τέχνας.


----------



## SBE (Apr 17, 2012)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι η αντίδραση της μιζέριας ήταν φαινόμενο που δεν το περίμενα και με ενοχλεί γιατί δείχνει ότι η περίοδος της ευημερίας δεν μας ωφέλησε, δεν καλλιεργηθήκαμε, δεν είχαμε κανένα κέρδος εκτός από το υλικό, και με την πρώτη δυσκολία αντιδράμε σαν κακομαθημένα παιδιά. Εντούτοις πιστεύω ότι ευθύνη έχουν και τα ΜΜΕ τα οποία εδώ και χρόνια προβάλλουν μόνο τα αρνητικά, ξεκινώντας από τα επεισόδια του 2008 (αν και η αρχή δεν έγινε τότε) και φτάνοντας στη σημερινή παραπληροφόρηση. 
Όσο για τις λύσεις, το ζήτημα δεν είναι απλώς να μας προτείνουν τα κόμματα κάτι αλλά και να απαιτήσουμε ως ψηφοφόροι προτάσεις, και το δεύτερο δεν έχει γίνει γιατί ασχολούμαστε με το ποιος φταίει και με τις διαμαρτυρίες επιπέδου κραξίματος βουλευτή όταν τον πετυχαίνουμε σε μέρος που δεν βρίσκεται με τη βουλευτική του ιδιότητα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Η Άννα Φιλίνη αποχώρησε από τη ΔΗΜΑΡ επειδή «κύρια επιδίωξη της ΔΗΜΑΡ, σύμφωνα με τις δηλώσεις της ηγεσίας της, έχει καταστεί η ανασυγκρότηση του χώρου της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας, στην οποία πλέον εντάσσεται με σαφή απομάκρυνση από τις αριστερές καταβολές της. Είναι φυσικό μέσα σε ένα τέτοιο κομματικό πλαίσιο να μην χωρούν οι οποιεσδήποτε αριστερές φωνές». 
http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/article/200640/apohorise-i-anna-filini-apo-ti-dimar-/

Τα μαζεύω προσπαθώντας να συνθέσω ένα παζλ που δεν ξέρω τι θα βγάλει. :s


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 18, 2012)

Είναι η περίοδος όπου πραγματώνεται η αποκάλυψη του πραγματικού προσώπου των κατ' επάγγελμα σωτήρων. Θα βγουν πολλά ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του Κώστα Σημίτη και του Γιάννη Στουρνάρα στην Guardian. Ίσως να έχουν ενδιαφέρον και τα σχόλια, αλλά τα άφησα για άλλη ώρα.

*Greece did not cause the euro crisis*
Yes, my country was the spark, but it merely exposed the inherent flaws within the eurozone
http://www.guardian.co.uk/global/2012/apr/26/greece-europe-north-south-divide


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2012)

Μη χάσετε τον Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη στην εκπομπή της Αμανπούρ:
http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/vide...manpour-austerity-part-one.cnn?iref=allsearch


----------



## pontios (Apr 30, 2012)

I was thinking of posting this a week ago : anyway, following on from nickel's above post, here Varoufakis elaborates on how to fix the systemic problem by aligning, reorganising and redeploying the appropriate European institutions. 
A must see.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytXg...DvjVQa1PpcFPg7JR5v3_RAWS76biiG-UVhZJTHcn5Pg4=


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2012)

Ή, με άλλα λόγια, η αλαζονεία του Έλληνα να νομίζει ότι μπορεί με την περίφημη πολιτική του βούληση να απαιτεί, αυθημερόν και χωρίς αντίλογο, αλλαγές που επηρεάζουν άμεσα 500 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους και έμμεσα όλη την Υφήλιο...


----------



## pontios (Apr 30, 2012)

He's no shrinking violet, that's for sure, dr.

However it's good to get some alternative viewpoints, even from strongly opinionated and seemingly self important people.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή, με άλλα λόγια, η αλαζονεία του Έλληνα να νομίζει ότι μπορεί με την περίφημη πολιτική του βούληση να απαιτεί, αυθημερόν και χωρίς αντίλογο, αλλαγές που επηρεάζουν άμεσα 500 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους και έμμεσα όλη την Υφήλιο...



:up: :up:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 30, 2012)

Θα μπορούσαν και να διαβαστούν συνδυασμένα (ή συνδυαστικά)


http://www.metarithmisi.gr/el/readText.asp?textID=7054


http://politicalreviewgr.blogspot.com/2012/04/blog-post_3785.html#more


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2012)

Για τον ιστορικό του μέλλοντος...:

After the Fall: Greece's Former Prime Minister Assesses the State of His Nation

Στο χτεσινό Time Magazine.


----------



## anef (May 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Η κυβερνώσα Αριστερά = The governing Left*
> Ζητούμενο. Ρεαλιστικό;



Καλά, nickel, πλλάκα με κάνεις; Τι ζητούμενο;
Από ηγεμονεύουσα, κυβερνώσα; Από δήμαρχος, κλητήρας δηλαδή;
Θα φτάναμε μέχρι εδώ αν δεν ήταν η «κουλτούρα της μεταπολίτευσης», στην οποία ως γνωστόν ηγεμόνευε η αριστερά;
Θα είχαμε το τελευταίο σοβιετικό κράτος στην Ευρώπη αν δεν γκρίνιαζε συνεχώς και δε διαδήλωνε η αριστερά; (όχι ότι οι διαδηλώσεις έχουν ποτέ κανένα αποτέλεσμα, δηλαδή -αλλά, όχι, αυτό το λέμε σε άλλη περίπτωση) :)


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

Οι αποκαλούμενες δυνάμεις της προόδου έχουν καταφέρει —με την πεποίθηση της κάθε συνιστώσας ότι μόνο αυτή κρατάει την αλήθεια και τις λύσεις στα χέρια της— να μην μπορούν να συνεργαστούν και να πείσουν, και έτσι να χάνουν το ένα μίνιμουμ μετά το άλλο στην αναζήτηση κάποιου μεσσιανικού μάξιμουμ. Θα έπρεπε και αυτές να ζητάνε συγγνώμη, αλλά το πολύ το φωτοστέφανο τις έχει τυφλώσει.


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2012)

Αύριο η νέα αριστερή κυβέρνηση της Ρουμανίας θα ζητήσει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης, ενώ ήδη το ΔΝΤ έδωσε το οκ για αύξηση μισθών και χαλάρωση των μέτρων λιτότητας.  Και στα δικά μας! 

http://capital.gr.msn.com/Article.aspx?id=1490869


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2012)

Η κατάρρευση των δύο κομμάτων εξουσίας της μεταπολιτευτικής περιόδου οφείλεται στον τρόπο που διαχειρίστηκαν τη χώρα σε όλα τα χρόνια της μεταπολίτευσης, στην πενταετία του Καραμανλή και στα δυόμισι τελευταία χρόνια που ανέλαβε το ΠΑΣΟΚ να δοκιμάσει τα νεύρα μας, μόνο του ή στο τέλος με παρέα. Οφείλεται και στο ότι οι υπόλοιπες δυνάμεις, κάποιες μέσα από τα σπλάχνα των κομμάτων του διπολισμού, έπεισαν ότι υπάρχουν καλύτερες λύσεις. Αναλαμβάνουν πλέον την ευθύνη, σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις του εκλογικού σώματος, να αποδείξουν ότι μπορούν να διαχειριστούν καλύτερα την κατάσταση. Έχουν, φαντάζομαι, υπόψη τους ότι, αν απογοητεύσουν τους ψηφοφόρους, υπάρχει πάντα ο κίνδυνος η σκυτάλη να περάσει ακόμα παραπέρα, ένας θεός ξέρει πού.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Αύριο η νέα αριστερή κυβέρνηση της Ρουμανίας θα ζητήσει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης, ενώ ήδη το ΔΝΤ έδωσε το οκ για αύξηση μισθών και χαλάρωση των μέτρων λιτότητας.  Και στα δικά μας!



Έλσα, τα δικά μας θα έρθουν ούτως ή άλλως γιατί εδώ και λίγο καιρό υπάρχει μικρή μεν αλλά αυξανόμενη αντίδραση κατά της λιτότητας από όλες σχεδόν τις χώρες της ΕΕ και γίνονται συμμαχίες και μαγειρέματα γι'αυτό το σκοπό, μέχρι κι ο Βαν-πώς τον λένε πρότεινε σχετική σύνοδο για τον Ιούνιο. Φυσικά εννοείται ότι όποιος κυβερνάει την Ελλάδα τότε θα παρουσιάσει τα αποτελέσματα σαν μεγάλη προσωπική του επιτυχία κι όχι σαν αποτέλεσμα πίεσης από Γάλλους και Ιταλούς προς τους Γερμανούς. Αλλά αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο.


----------



## anef (May 8, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Αύριο η νέα αριστερή κυβέρνηση της Ρουμανίας θα ζητήσει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης, ενώ ήδη το ΔΝΤ έδωσε το οκ για αύξηση μισθών και χαλάρωση των μέτρων λιτότητας.  Και στα δικά μας!
> 
> http://capital.gr.msn.com/Article.aspx?id=1490869



Ο εντολοδόχος πρωθυπουργός Β. Πόντα, αρχηγός του σοσιαλδημοκρατικού κόμματος της Ρουμανίας και ηγέτης της Σοσιαλφιλελεύθερης Ένωσης, ενός συνασπισμού που αποτελείται από το κόμμα του Πόντα, το Συντηρητικό Κόμμα και το Εθνικό Φιλελεύθερο Κόμμα, είναι «αριστερός» όσο αριστερός ήταν ο Παπανδρέου του ΔΝΤ και ο Θαπατέρο της ανεργίας του 20% (Ας μην αναρωτιούνται μετά ορισμένοι γιατί οι κομουνιστές θα προτιμούσαν σήμερα να μην αποκαλούνται αριστεροί). Ήταν μέλος της κυβέρνησης των περικοπών των μισθών το 2008-09, ενώ ο λόγος που σήμερα προχωρά, με την έγκριση του ΔΝΤ, σε χαλάρωση των μέτρων είναι προφανώς το γεγονός ότι δεν θέλει να χάσει τη δημοφιλία του στις εκλογές του Νοεμβρίου, σε μια χώρα που κλονίστηκε πολύ σοβαρά από τις διαδηλώσεις στους δρόμους και όπου έχουν ήδη πέσει δύο κυβερνήσεις μέσα σε μερικούς μήνες, κάτι που βέβαια δεν βοηθά καθόλου τους τραπεζίτες, τις αγορές και το ΔΝΤ. Πολύ καλό μέτρο η αύξηση μισθών και η χαλάρωση των μέτρων λιτότητας φυσικά, και μακάρι να διαρκέσει πέραν του Νοεμβρίου, πολύ λίγο οφείλεται όμως στην αριστεροσύνη του Πόντα.


----------



## pontios (May 10, 2012)

Here's one for the conspiracy theorists (and the liberal thinkers).
The views are hard to argue against, given the flow of events and Greece's
insurmountable external debt.
If true,Greece may be paying with its real money (its blood sweat and tears) for "artificial debts" created out of
thin air .. i.e. "money" that has been (and continues to be, covertly I guess) printed by the Central Bank of Europe.

Make up your own mind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDtX07ZWaAg


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2012)

Pontios, I cannot begin to count the inaccuracies and the outright lies of this gentleman.


----------



## pontios (May 10, 2012)

One thing I agree with SBE, is Greece would have been better off if it had its own currency and therefore its own facility to print and deal with its own debt in a timely fashion, which would have also allowed Greece to invest in and promote productive parts of its economy.
A free floating drachma (or even one whose exchange rate can be regulated), would have also kept Greece competitive.

Anyway just the possibility ( the thought, the idea ,even if it's a remote one) that someone (your so called friends, the powers that be) could be undermining you (even if logic is telling you otherwise) should be enough to make Greece question (after all that it has undergone) whether the Euro-zone experiment is worth pursuing. given the enormous stakes at play.


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2012)

You are forgetting that our debt is largely due to our excessive spending, and our abusing of EU funds that were meant for growth; there are countless ways in which these funds became yachts, SUVs, summer houses etc. You are also not taking into account that Greece consumes more than it produces, something that our friends had nothing to do with. No one forced us to live on loan money.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2012)

Hi, Pontios. I love it when professors of economics tell half-truths — fully aware I'm sure that they are telling half-truths. It's amazing how we cannot become more competitive within the euro because we do not want to find what best and most accurately reflects the level of our economy within the euro but believe that the drachma will make us more competitive without undercutting our purchasing power — especially if you have some irresponsible government printing drachmas all the time. The dear professor has probably stashed a lot of euros or dollars away and is waiting to pounce on the drachma opportunities.


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> The dear professor has probably stashed a lot of euros or dollars away and is waiting to pounce on the drachma opportunities.


It's funny that most of those who are in favour of Greece's exiting the EMU have large debts, such as Giorgos Kouris, the owner of _Avriani_, that sorry excuse for a newspaper, and obviously hope to have their debt written off, or to bring money they have taken out of Greece back in - its value will be higher, of course. Of course, some of them must surely have bought CDSs and be keeping their fingers crossed for a Greek default.


----------



## bernardina (May 10, 2012)

Please, I beg of you, do not revive (again) the ghosts of groundless, unrealistic and fishy pseudo-economic theories. We all had enough of Mr. Doomsdays of every form, shape and color. Have mercy!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2012)

Ακόμη και ο Βαρουφάκης άλλαξε _ρώτα_ (sic!) και αλλιώς τα λέει σήμερα.


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2012)

Έτσι είναι, όταν τα λέμε θεωρητικά είναι αλλιώς, κι όταν τα λέμε και μπορεί να γίνουν πραγματικότητα, είναι αλλιώς.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2012)

Προεκλογικά (Πριν από την κάλπη, Μέρος Β’), αφού έθαψε το οικονομικό πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ο Βαρουφάκης έδειξε να τον αβαντάρει στη βαθμολογία επειδή ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κατάφερε να καταλάβει ότι πρέπει να μείνουμε στην ευρωζώνη. Όπως φάνηκε μετεκλογικά, δεν φτάνει να κάνεις ένα μόνο βήμα. Η κριτική των πέντε σημείων που του κάνει σήμερα δείχνει ή ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πρέπει να μελετήσει εκείνα τα παλιά για την «τέχνη του εφικτού» ή ότι δεν ήθελε να δώσει μια ευκαιρία στην Αριστερά.


(Συγγνώμη που τα λέω τόσο βιαστικά και ίσως να μη βγάζουν νόημα, αλλά με κυνηγούν οι παραδόσεις — deliveries, not traditions.)


----------



## bernardina (May 10, 2012)

Τελικά η κυβίστηση αποδεικνύεται το αγαπημένο σπορ της ελληνικής οικονομικο-πολιτικής ελίτ και όχι μόνο. Να χαρώ εγώ συνέπεια!


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2012)

Τον Βαρουφάκη τον παρακολουθώ περιστασιακά, οπότε δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι την αλλαγή ρότας που βλέπετε οι υπόλοιποι. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, Μπερνι, δεν είπα νομίζω ότι είμαι κατά του ευρώ. 
Θα βγω ίσως εκτός θέματος με μερικές απορίες που μου δημιούργησε το ακόλουθο πρόγραμμα που είδα χτες το βράδυ στο BBC. Ήταν ένα εντελώς λάιτ πρόγραμμα, που σκοπό είχε να δείξει που βρίσκεται η κοινή γνώμη Ελλάδας- Γερμανίας στο ζήτημα του ευρώ και φυσικά έδειχνε τα αναμενόμενα, πίστη στο ευρώ, καμία διάθεση για επιστροφή στο προηγούμενο νόμισμα. Και οι Γερμανοί, με εξαίρεση έναν- δύο παππούδες ήταν υπέρ της βοήθειας προς την Ελλάδα. 
Δυο ιστορίες από την Ελλάδα είχαν ενδιαφέρον. Στη μία είχαν πάει στους Γιατρούς του Κόσμου στον Πειραιά και ρώταγαν κάτι γονείς που είχαν φέρει το παιδί τους εκεί γιατί δεν πήγαν σε κρατικό νοσοκομείο. Η μάνα (που μίλαγε καλύτερα αγγλικά αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι κατάλαβε την ερώτηση) είπε ότι θα τους κόστιζε 100 ευρώ τουλάχιστον, ενώ παλιότερα ήταν δωρεάν, δίνοντας την εντύπωση ότι η δωρεάν υγεία στην Ελλάδα έχει καταργηθεί. Μήπως μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει κανείς τι υπηρεσίες για παιδιά κοστίζουν 100 ευρώ η επίσκεψη σε κρατικό φορέα; Υποψιάζομαι κανένα εμβόλιο, αν και το ποσό μου ακούγεται μεγάλο. 

Η άλλη ιστορία ήταν πιο λάιτ και την αναφέρω για ψυχαγωγικούς λόγους: βρήκαν έναν κύριο που πουλάει το Καγέν του και του έπαιρναν συνέντευξη. Το ιχ παρκαρισμένο έξω από το σπίτι του σε ένα δρόμο χωρίς πεζοδρόμια, το σπίτι μονοκατοικία ανακαινισμένο φανταχτερό με ροζ γρανιτόπλακες και η τραπεζαρία ήταν με σεμέν και τα πλαστικά λουλούδια. Τους περιέγραψαν σαν "μεσοαστική οικογένεια". Ο κύριος με την Πόρσε είπε ότι είναι ηλεκτρολόγος και η επιχείρησή του έχει δύο υπαλλήλους, τον ίδιο και το γιό του. Η κόρη του, πρώην ιδιωτική υπάλληλος (του κατώτατου μισθού), είναι άνεργη εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Κάποτε είχε δέκα υπαλλήλους. Και στην τετραμελή οικογένεια είχαν ΠΕΝΤΕ αυτοκίνητα. Παραδέχτηκαν ότι πέρασαν μια δεκαετία ευημερίας, αν και δεν αντιλαμβάνονταν ότι η οικογενειακή τους ευημερία οφειλόταν στις κρατικές δουλειές που έπαιρναν (θα πρόσθετα και στη φοροδιαφυγή, στο ότι δεν κόλλαγαν ένσημα στους υπαλλήλους, στο φακελλάκι για να πάρουν τη δουλειά, σε υπερχρεώσεις κλπ αλλά φυσικά αυτά είναι εικασίες). 
Αυτά.


----------



## bernardina (May 10, 2012)

http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=456997 Φρέσκο.


----------



## bernardina (May 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, Μπερνι, δεν είπα νομίζω ότι είμαι κατά του ευρώ.



Ουπς, συγνώμη. Τώρα το είδα αυτό.
Πού είπα ότι θεωρώ πως είσαι κατά του ευρώ; Κάπου μπλέξαν οι γραμμές μας, SBE. Το αποπάνω σχόλιο για τους κήρυκες της καταστροφής προφανώς ΔΕΝ αφορά εσένα, αλλά κάτι Ρουμπινίδες και λοιπούς που μας έχουν πρήξει τα συκώτια τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια. Συγνώμη αν έγινε παρεξήγηση, δεν είχα πρόθεση.


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2012)

Το οποίο επαναλαμβάνει αυτό που είχα πει από την αρχή: ότι οι "κακοί" δεν ήταν το ΔΝΤ και το πρόβλημα ήταν από την αρχή οι ερασιτεχνισμοί των εκλεγμένων πολιτικών της Ευρώπης.


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2012)

Tο χρονικό ενός προαναγγελθέντος θανάτου, του Πέτρου Παπασαραντόπουλου.


----------



## pontios (May 11, 2012)

Μάλλον θα φαίνομαι κυνικός (ως προς την Ευρωζώνη) σχεδόν κάθε φορά που εκφράζω τις επιφυλάξεις μου σχετικά με την κρίση.
Συμφωνώ με την Palavra ότι η Ελλάδα ευθύνεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό για την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται σήμερα.
Ωστόσο (επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα που έθιξα στην δική μου προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ) πώς μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε με βεβαιότητα ότι η Κεντρική Τράπεζα της Ευρώπης, αυτή την στιγμή, δεν εκτυπώνει χρήματα για να αγοράζει τα ομόλογα μας ;
Δηλαδή, μπορεί να πληρώνουμε (εν αγνοία) με τα αληθινά μας χρήματα για εικονικά χρήματα που εκτυπώνονται και υλοποιούνται από το πουθενά, από τον κοπανιστό αέρα χωρίς τον ανάλογο κόπο και μόχθο.
Ας το έχουμε υπόψη μας τουλάχιστον ότι κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να συμβαίνει, άλλωστε πόσο περίεργο πρέπει να μας φαίνεται αυτό, δεδομένο το τεράστιο χρέος που αντιμετωπίζει η Ευρωζώνη.
Υπάρχουν και ενδείξεις ότι όντως συμβαίνει (το τύπωμα). Δείτε αυτό..
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2012/01/living-in-a-qe-world/

Αν μπορούσε η Ελλάδα να γυρίσει πίσω το ρολόι, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα επέλεγε να διατηρήσει το εθνικό της νόμισμα. και να ήταν απλώς ένα μέλος της Ευρώπης (εκτός της Ευρωζώνης).
Η επιστροφή τώρα στην δραχμή βεβαία είναι ένα εντελώς άλλο ζήτημα, αφού τα χρέη εκφράζονται σε Ευρώ.
Το εθνικό νόμισμα προσφέρει μια χώρα την ευχέρεια να αντιμετωπίσει με αποτελεσματικό και έγκαιρο τρόπο προβλήματα (πριν γίνουν κρίσεις) είτε πρόκειται για χρέος (με μια μικρή και έγκαιρη εκτύπωση) ή για ελλιπή ανταγωνιστικότητά (με την υποτίμηση του νομίσματος). Δεν οδηγεί σε ανεύθυνη εκτύπωση.

Η αλήθεια είναι έχω ελάχιστες γνώσεις στα θέματα που συζητιούνται. Είναι μια μοναδική ευκαιρία να ασκήσω τα κουτσά, στραβά μου, αλλά αυτό θα το έχετε ήδη πάρει χαμπάρι.


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι θέτεις το πρόβλημα σε λάθος βάση: το βασικό πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας είναι ότι έχει πρωτογενές έλλειμμα. Τι διαφορά έχει το νόμισμα, όταν μια χώρα από τη μία δε βγάζει αρκετά για να ζήσει, και από την άλλη σπαταλάει αυτά που βγάζει σε δομές που δεν τη βοηθούν να παραγάγει εισόδημα;


----------



## pontios (May 11, 2012)

Συμφωνώ, και είναι αυτονόητο, ότι χωρίς δημοσιονομική πειθαρχία δεν γίνετε τίποτα, δεν υπάρχει καμία βιώσιμη λύση. 

Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι μπλέξαμε τώρα.
Με την ανάλογη πειθαρχία, βούληση και νοοτροπία το εθνικό νόμισμα ( αν μέναμε εκτός της Ευρωζώνης δηλαδή)
θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω. 
Προϋποθέτω πολλά, άλλα πως αλλιώς θα ασκήσω τα Ελληνικά μου ; 

Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο !


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2012)

Το εθνικό νόμισμα θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει _αν είχαμε_ πλουτοπαραγωγικές πηγές που θα μπορούσαμε να αξιοποιήσουμε άμεσα. Δεν έχουμε. Ακόμη και αυτές που θεωρούμε για πλουτοπαραγωγικές πηγές, χρειάζονται να έχουμε διεθνείς αγοραστές. Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα πουλήσουμε τουρισμό, κηπευτικά, ναυτιλία, οτιδήποτε σε λαούς που αντιμετωπίζουμε σήμερα σαν στυγνούς εκμεταλλευτές (με άλλα λόγια, τις χώρες της Ευρωζώνης και της ΕΕ αλλά και τις άλλες χώρες του ΔΝΤ - ΗΠΑ, Ιαπωνία, Ρωσία, Κίνα, αναδυόμενες οικονομίες) χωρίς να συμφωνήσουμε πρώτα τι θα γίνει με τα δανεικά που μας έχουν ήδη δώσει.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2012)

Πόντιε, αναφέρεις τη δημοσιονομική πειθαρχία σα να είναι από μόνη της αρκετή. Στην πραγματικότητα, ακόμα και στην εξωπραγματική περίπτωση πλήρους δημοσιονομικής πειθαρχίας (που δεν έχει καμία χώρα), αν δεν παράγεις δε γίνεται τίποτα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι η Αλβανία είχε καλύτερη δημοσιονομική πειθαρχία από την Ελλάδα επί Χότζα, ήταν όμως τριτοκοσμική χώρα.


----------



## pontios (May 11, 2012)

Δεν έπρεπε να μπλέξουμε, αφού μπλέξαμε (η Ελλάδα δηλαδή).;);)
Ας πούμε (υποθετικά) ότι συμφωνούν και προτείνουν να εκφραστούν τα χρέη μας τώρα σε δραχμές (οι εταίροι και φίλοι μας), με μια πάγια συναλλαγματική άξια της δραχμής έναντι του Ευρώ, (και με μια βοηθητική έκπτωση του συνολικού χρέους μας ) αν συμφωνούσαμε εμείς να γίνουμε απλώς ένα μέλος της ΕΕ, θα δεχόμασταν αυτή τη πρόταση ; 
Ναι η Όχι ;


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2012)

Μα σε τι θα μας βοηθήσει το φτηνό νόμισμα; Είναι σαν να λες ότι ένας άνθρωπος που α) πουλάει τα προϊόντα του και βγάζει 1.000 δολάρια, β) ξοδεύει 1.500 δολάρια και γ) χρωστάει 50.000 δολάρια θα βοηθηθεί αν αντί για δολάρια, αρχίσει να πουλάει σε δραχμές. Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι το β). Τι σχέση έχει το νόμισμα με αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2012)

Σε τι δραχμές, Πόντιε;

Σκέφτεσαι επηρεασμένος από το νομισματικά σταθερό περιβάλλον όπου ζεις. Με την έξοδο από το ευρώ, όμως, η δραχμή θα υποτιμηθεί ραγδαία. Κανείς δεν ξέρει πόσο, άλλοι λένε 50%, άλλοι 70%. Κανείς δεν λέει ότι θα παραμείνει σταθερή. Η λογική της δραχμής συνεπάγεται υποτίμηση. Αν επρόκειτο να έχουμε σταθερή δραχμή, γιατί να φύγουμε από το ευρώ;


----------



## pontios (May 11, 2012)

Μιλάμε για πάγιο συνάλλαγμα όσον άφορα το αρχικό συνολικό χρέος. 
Τα χρέη θα μείνουν τα ίδια (από την άποψη της νέας δραχμής) και ας πέσει η δραχμή (για να γίνουμε πιο ανταγωνιστική) .. ας πούμε 1 τρις νέες δραχμές = 100 δις Ευρο, με ένα πάγιο συνάλλαγμα ας πούμε 1 Ευρώ = 10 νέες δραχμές.

Εννόησα το αρχικό συνολικό χρέος = 1 τρις δραχμές. 
Η δραχμή άμα πέσε δεν θα διογκωθεί το χρέος, από την άποψη μας.

Αν αρχίσουμε να πάμε καλά και ανεβεί η δραχμή έναντι του Ευρώ , θα αρχίσουν να κερδίζουν οι εταίροι/ δανειστές μας !

Patience is a virtue as they say in the classics and this is a win /win situation in the finale.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2012)

Πόντιε, τους πιλατεύεις! :)


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2012)

pontios said:


> Μα δεν πρέπει να πέσει dr αν είναι συνδεδεμένη με μια πάγια συναλλαγματική άξια έναντι στο ευρώ.


Πόντιε, ξέρεις τι είναι το πρωτογενές έλλειμμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2012)

Μα αν είναι να συνδεθεί η δραχμή με το ευρώ, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βγει. :)

Οι χώρες που έχουν συνδέσει τα νομίσματά τους με άλλα, υπογράφουν μνημόνια (ναι!) με βάση τα οποία δεσμεύονται να μην κόβουν νόμισμα πέρα από κάποια όρια!

Σκέψου το αλλιώς. Πες ότι υπάρχει ένα νόμισμα, η νέα δραχμή, που θα ήταν συνδεδεμένο με το ευρώ και η τιμή του δεν θα άλλαζε, ό,τι και αν συμβεί.

Πες ότι είσαι και η κυβέρνηση που ελέγχεις το πιεστήριο. Χρειάζεσαι δανεικά και δεν σου δίνει κανένας. Τι θα κάνεις; Θα κόψεις δραχμές. Ξαναχρειάζεσαι δανεικά, ξανακόβεις δραχμές. Θες να προσλάβεις υπαλλήλους, κόβεις δραχμές. Θέλεις να πληρώσεις συντάξεις, κόβεις δραχμές. Θέλεις να ικανοποιήσεις τον λαό; Καταργείς την εργασία και κόβεις και μοιράζεις δραχμές σε όλους. Αποφασίζεις να επεκταθείς στο εξωτερικό, π.χ. να αγοράσεις όλες τις γερμανικές αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες. Κανένα πρόβλημα, κόβεις δραχμές. Αποφασίζεις να ταΐσεις τους πεινασμένους όλου του κόσμου. Κανένα πρόβλημα, κόβεις δραχμές.

Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις με την υπερβολή μου πού το πηγαίνω...


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις με την υπερβολή μου πού το πηγαίνω...


Στο πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για τις επόμενες εκλογές;


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Tο χρονικό ενός προαναγγελθέντος θανάτου, του Πέτρου Παπασαραντόπουλου.



Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο κυρίως γιατί αναλύει το φαινόμενο που λίγο- πολύ το είχα παρατηρήσει κι εγώ και όλοι μας. Ενδιαφέρον επίσης επειδή προσπαθεί να προτείνει μερικές λύσεις, αν και ανεφάρμοστες. Βεβαίως δεν μπόρεσα διαβάζοντάς το να μη σκεφτώ ότι πολλοί από αυτούς που θα το προωθήσουν στους φίλους τους να το διαβάσουν, καθώς και αυτοί που θα το σχολιάσουν, ανήκουν και αυτοί στους "αντιμνημονιακούς" ψηφοφόρους. Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς η σχιζοφρένεια ήταν πάντα χαρακτηριστικό των ανθρώπων. 

Δεν μπόρεσα να μην σκεφτώ διαβάζοντάς το την περίπτωση φίλων μου στην Αθήνα οι οποίοι έχοντας γερό δόντι και με τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα είχαν εδώ και μια εικοσιπενταετία επωφεληθεί πολύ. Ένα ζευγάρι λοιπόν το οποίο εκμεταλλεύτηκε όσο καλύτερα γινόταν τις πελατειακές του σχέσεις, οι οποίοι όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο με καλωσόρισαν με ένα "αν είσαι εδώ στις εκλογές, μην ψηφίσεις μεγάλο κόμμα".


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2012)

Πόντιε, έχεις υπόψη σου τη λέξη πληθωρισμός;

Αν η νέα δραχμή είναι συνδεδεμένη με το ευρώ τότε δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει τίποτα, είμαστε στα ίδια. 

Αν δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη, τότε θα αρχίσει πτώση, όχι γιατί η Ελλάδα θα θέλει την πτώση αλλά γιατί κανένας δεν μας εμπιστεύεται. 
Έτσι αν βγάζεις $1000, ξοδεύεις $1500 και χρωστάς $50.000 και πας στη δραχμή μετά θα βγάζεις π.χ. 100.000 δρχ, θα ξοδεύεις 150.000+ τη διαφορά του συναλλάγματος από την πτώση της δραχμής και θα χρωστάς $50.000, το οποίο μπορεί στην αρχή να είναι 500.000 δρχ αλλά την επόμενη θα έχει γίνει 5.000.000 δρχ.


----------



## bernardina (May 11, 2012)

http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?...goyn-sta-balkania&catid=75:fakeloi&Itemid=132


----------



## pontios (May 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πόντιε, έχεις υπόψη σου τη λέξη πληθωρισμός;
> 
> Αν η νέα δραχμή είναι συνδεδεμένη με το ευρώ τότε δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει τίποτα, είμαστε στα ίδια.
> 
> ...



With regard to what I've proposed, at the top of my head, what I'm saying is that the exchange rate is only set for the purpose of fixing the debt from the Greek point of view. So whilst the drachma can go up in down as far as the exchange rate goes - there's an agreement in place that the debt stays at 1 trillion drachma, So we Greeks only see a debt of a trillion drachmas.
Of course debt can accumulate and become 1,2 trillion drachmas from then on but the agreement at the start and the fact that the debt is expressed in Greek drachmas should be a help in the long run and provide a good starting point.
What I'm proposing is unorthodox - so I'm trying to think outside the square and unconventionally.
You need to abandon conventional thinking to make sense of it.

Inflation only is set off after the debt deleveraging process is completed and aggregate debt stops falling.
The deleveraging process is still continuing and aggregate debt is still falling globally and the net result is that any stimulatory effect that the vast amount of money printing has tried to bring about, has been overwhelmed.

The USA has been printing at the rate of around a trillion dollars a year or around 7% of their GDP (that we know of, maybe more is actually taking place) for the last 4 years and inflation has remained very, very low and is predicted to stay low for some years to come.


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πόντιε, ξέρεις τι είναι το πρωτογενές έλλειμμα;


Pontie, could you answer my question?


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2012)

Πόντιε, the USA is not printing money indiscriminately. The fiscal stimulus package was sourced from bonds and other borrowing, essentially increasing US debt in the hope that the economy will improve and eventually debt will be reduced- and by the way, it worked very well for the US. This is what the EU should have done five years ago, even three years ago, however it is not something that Greece will be better able to do out of the eurozone.


----------



## pontios (May 11, 2012)

It is a matter of opinion what Greece can do outside of the Eurozone. We know what Greece has done within it.
I'm not proposing that Greece prints indiscriminately. The ability to set a favourable exchange rate would also help things.
Anyway Ι just saw your question Palavra and if you don't mind, I'll try to answer it tomorrow. or over the weekend
I've had a brain meltdown, sorry. ;)


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2012)

Στο μεταξύ, αποσπώ μια παράγραφο από το άρθρο των FT που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω (στο #1697),

Yet my sense from many conversations with dispassionate European officials and politicians is that Greece would delude itself were it to imagine that the new rhetoric of growth will allow it to put aside its commitments to fiscal rectitude and structural reform. The rest of the EU has run out of patience. Its dealings with policy makers in Athens are marked by a complete absence of trust and a deep pessimism about the capacity of the Greek state to reform itself.

Ολόκληρο το αγγλικό εδώ.


----------



## pontios (May 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Pontie, could you answer my question?





> Πόντιε, ξέρεις τι είναι το πρωτογενές έλλειμμα;



Hi Palavra.
I just looked it up on Wiki.

I think it is known as the Primary Deficit, in English.
Primary Deficit = Total Deficit (or Fiscal Deficit) minus the interest payment on debt.

Don't try to make sense of the half baked idea I've discussed. It's just something that came to me at the spur
of the moment and if there's any serious economists out there, they must be giggling and not bothering to respond to the discussion.
For what it's worth I think Greece will resort to its own monetary unit at the end ; whether the domestic currency
replaces the Euros in circulation in one hit or is gradually introduced in a one for one swap (with the Euros in circulation) and over a period of time, I'm not sure. Greece may need to have its debt reduced a little further first and expressed in its own monetary unit, for all this to work ?

I wish everyone a good weekend and I just noticed it's my 300th post !
O πόντιος πιλάτος .. ;) Χρήστος


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2012)

Πόντιε, ίσως θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις και τον όρο location bias. Η πληροφόρησή σου προέρχεται κυρίως από αυστραλιανά ΜΜΕ, τα οποία στα ευρωπαϊκά θέματα έχουν κύρια επίδραση και πηγή τον αγγλικό τύπο. Τόσο ο αγγλικός τύπος όσο και ο αυστραλιανός ελέγχονται κατά μεγάλο μέρος από τον Μέρντοχ, που επιβάλλει σκληρή αντιευρωπαϊκή προπαγάνδα. Έτσι κάθε μέρα εδώ και πέντε χρόνια (αλλά και πιο παλιά) υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένα άρθρο στον τύπο που προβλέπει την άμεση κατάρρευση του ευρώ και της ευρωζώνης. Συνήθως γραμμένα από "σοβαρούς" οικονομικούς αναλυτές. Δεν ασχολούνται όλα με την Ελλάδα, αλλά φαντάζομαι στην Αυστραλία που η Ελλάδα έχει ειδικό ενδιαφέρον, θα ασχολούνται πιο πολύ. 
Αν θέλεις σοβαρή ενημέρωση για τα ευρωπαϊκά θέματα, διάβασε γαλλικό και γερμανικό τύπο. Ναι, ξέρω, υπάρχει το πρόβλημα της γλώσσας, και δυστυχώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και στους Έλληνες δημοσιογράφους που αναπαράγουν ειδήσεις κυρίως από αγγλικό τύπο.


----------



## Costas (May 20, 2012)

Εν όψει των εκλογών του Σεπτεμβρίου
Kατά των πακέτων ευρω-διάσωσης *και* της λιτότητας στρέφονται οι Ολλανδοί ψηφοφόροι
(in.gr)

Έδαφος φαίνεται ότι κερδίζουν τόσο οι επιφυλάξεις στα ευρωπαϊκά πακέτα διάσωσης των αδύναμων χωρών της Ευρωζώνης όσο και στη λιτότητα στο ολλανδικό εκλογικό σώμα (...)
Σύμφωνα με δημοσκόπηση της Maurice de Hond, οι Ολλανδοί παρουσιάζονται διχασμένοι για την αντιμετώπιση της ευρωπαϊκής κρίσης: Οι μισοί θέλουν να περάσει από δημοψήφισμα η κύρωση του μόνιμου μηχανισμού ΕSM και το ίδιο ποσοστό αντιτίθεται σε περικοπές στον προϋπολογισμό. Συγκριτικά, το ποσοστό των ενάντιων έφτανε το 28% τρεις εβδομάδες πριν.
Ο [ακροδεξιός] Βίλντερς έχει «δεσμευτεί» να δώσει στις επόμενες εκλογές χαρακτήρα δημοψηφίσματος για το ευρώ και την ΕΕ, έχοντας εμπλουτίσει τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια τη ρητορική του με αντίθεση στη «διάσωση των νότιων» και αμφισβήτηση ακόμη και της συμμετοχής της ίδιας της Ολλανδίας στο ευρώ.
Όσον αφορά τη δυναμική των κομμάτων, η δημοσκόπηση προϊδεάζει για ένα κοινοβούλιο... στα χαρακώματα. Σε σύνολο 150, πρώτοι έρχονται οι -αντιτιθέμενοι στις ευρωδιασώσεις- Σοσιαλιστές με 29 έδρες, και ακολουθούν οι Φιλελεύθεροι του Μαρκ Ρούτε με 25 έδρες.

Οι Κάτω Χώρες, με πληθυσμό σχεδόν 17 εκατομμύρια, έχουν 225 αντιπροσώπους, 75 στη Γερουσία και 150 στην Κάτω Βουλή. Εμείς, έχουμε 300. Και δεν άκουσα κανέναν (εκτός κι αν κάνω λάθος) να μιλάει για τη μείωση σε 200 που είχε πει ο ΓΑΠ κάποτε. Ούτε καν αυτό...

Προσέξτε και τα εισαγωγικά στο "δεσμευτεί"...


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2012)

Costas said:


> Οι Κάτω Χώρες, με πληθυσμό σχεδόν 17 εκατομμύρια, έχουν 225 αντιπροσώπους, 75 στη Γερουσία και 150 στην Κάτω Βουλή. Εμείς, έχουμε 300. Και δεν άκουσα κανέναν (εκτός κι αν κάνω λάθος) να μιλάει για τη μείωση σε 200 που είχε πει ο ΓΑΠ κάποτε. Ούτε καν αυτό...



Το έχει πει επανειλημμένως η Ντόρα (η ΔΗΣΥ κατέθεσε στη Βουλή πρόταση νόμου*, μεταξύ άλλων, αλλά δε βρήκα τι απέγινε**), η Φιλελεύθερη Συμμαχία, η Δημιουργία Ξανά, το έχει προτείνει ο Ρέππας (ΠΑΣΟΚ), και ο Ματσαγγάνης (ΔΗΜΑΡ, αλλά και η ΔΗΜΑΡ γενικώς). Μπορεί να μου ξέφυγε κανένας. 

_____________
*πρόταση νόμου είναι ουσιαστικά το ίδιο με το νομοσχέδιο, μόνο που δεν κατατίθεται από την κυβέρνηση - και γι' αυτό συνήθως δε γίνεται δεκτή.
**Έδιτ: βρήκα, τελικά είναι ακόμα υπό συζήτηση, από το Φεβρουάριο. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε ποιοι θα την υπερψηφίσουν.


----------



## Costas (May 20, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση, Παλάβρα, αλλά το θέμα είναι να το πει ένα κόμμα ως κόμμα, και μάλιστα ένα κόμμα εξουσίας. Όσο για τη ΔΗΜΑΡ(όχι πως είναι κόμμα εξουσίας!), το αναφέρει μεν στο Πρόγραμμά της (φέξε μου και γλίστρησα --τα έντονα δικά μου):

Εκτενής διάλογος στα πλαίσια του Συντάγματος για *ενδεχόμενη* μείωση του αριθμού των βουλευτών σε 200, με ταυτόχρονη μεταφορά σημαντικού μέρους αρμοδιοτήτων κανονιστικής φύσεως στους Οργανισμούς Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης Α΄ και Β΄ βαθμού.

αλλά στην Πολιτική Πρότασή της για μια Προοδευτική Διέξοδο από την Κρίση το ξέχασε. Μιλάει απλώς για 

Ø Μειώσεις του κόστους της λειτουργίας της Δημοκρατίας

ü Μείωση τουλάχιστον κατά 50% του κόστους λειτουργίας της Δημοκρατίας. Σε αυτό περιλαμβάνονται οι δαπάνες για τη Βουλή, για τη φρουρά της, για τους συνεργάτες των βουλευτών και τους ίδιους τους βουλευτές, για την προεδρία της Δημοκρατίας, για τη χρηματοδότηση των κομμάτων, των ερευνητικών τους κέντρων κτλ.

ü Θέσπιση ανώτατου ορίου 20% για αποζημιώσεις πέραν των τακτικών αποδοχών για αιρετούς και υπουργούς.


Δεν άκουσα ούτε τη ΝΔ, ούτε τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ούτε το ΠΑΣΟΚ να το λένε στις θέσεις τους. Άλλωστε ο ΓΑΠ θα μπορούσε να το έχει κάνει, και δεν το 'κανε. Αν κάποιος απ' αυτούς του τρεις το λέει, τότε ναι, πάω πάσο και να μου τον πεις να τον ψηφίσω. Ακούς εκεί οι πάμπλουτοι 17 εκατομμ. Ολλανδοί να έχουν 225 κι εμείς οι φτωχομπινέδες και μπατίρηδες, και μόλις 10 εκατομμ. και κάτι, να έχουμε 300 ακατέβατους! Ρε ουστ!


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ακούς εκεί οι πάμπλουτοι 17 εκατομμ. Ολλανδοί να έχουν 225 κι εμείς οι φτωχομπινέδες και μπατίρηδες, και μόλις 10 εκατομμ. και κάτι, να έχουμε 300 ακατέβατους! Ρε ουστ!


+1000


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2012)

Costas said:


> Δεν άκουσα ούτε τη ΝΔ, ούτε τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ούτε το ΠΑΣΟΚ να το λένε στις θέσεις τους. Άλλωστε ο ΓΑΠ θα μπορούσε να το έχει κάνει, και δεν το 'κανε. Αν κάποιος απ' αυτούς του τρεις το λέει, τότε ναι, πάω πάσο και να μου τον πεις να τον ψηφίσω. Ακούς εκεί οι πάμπλουτοι 17 εκατομμ. Ολλανδοί να έχουν 225 κι εμείς οι φτωχομπινέδες και μπατίρηδες, και μόλις 10 εκατομμ. και κάτι, να έχουμε 300 ακατέβατους! Ρε ουστ!


Συμφωνώ σ' αυτό - μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι τα περισσότερα κόμματα που προτείνουν στις θέσεις τους μείωση του αριθμού των βουλευτών, είναι και κόμματα τόσο μικρά ώστε μένουν έξω από τη Βουλή με τους 300 βουλευτές.


----------



## Costas (May 20, 2012)

Βρήκα και στης ΝΔ το σάιτ κάτι Προτάσεις για τη Συνταγματική Αναθεώρηση, για να ανοίξει ο δρόμος για τη Νέα Μεταπολίτευση (είναι σε φάση διαβούλευσης με διεξαγωγή "Ε-Συζήτησης"), όπου λέει: Επανεξέταση του αριθμού των Βουλευτών και των Βουλευτών Επικρατείας. Εγώ λέω να τους αυξήσουν στο νέο Σύνταγμα, γιατί όχι; Όσο δε ισχύει το παρόν, που επιτρέπει μείωση στους 200, κουβέντα.

Όσο για το ΠΑΣΟΚ, δε βρήκα τίποτα.

Τίποτα επίσης για μείωση του αριθμού των βουλευτών δεν λέει το εκλογικό πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (29/4/12), αλλά ούτε και η Συμβολή του ΣΥΝ στο πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (χ.χ.).


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Διαφήμιση των Βρετανών προς τον κόσμο τους για Φέτος Μένουμε Βρετανία, καθώς έχουν τους Ολυμπιακούς και το Ιωβηλαίο. Αυτό είναι απολύτως θεμιτό, φυσικά, αλλά λέει επίσης ότι ο Wordsworth δεν σουλατσάριζε στην newest (?) taverna αλλά στα δικά τους λιβάδια και λίμνες (αν παράκουσα, βάλτε με στις Γκάφες!), και επίσης ότι δεν θα μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν το Γύρο της Ολυμπιακής Φλόγας στην Κρήτη ούτε στην Κέρκυρα... (επίσης παινεύει τους βραχώδεις σχηματισμούς τους που είναι μοναδικοί και δεν υπάρχουν on a beach in the Med, αν και θα έκαναν ίσως καλά να μη χορεύουν με τακούνια πάνω τους, γιατί αν αυτό γίνεται for centuries, θα τους χαλάσουν). (dailynews24.gr)


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2012)

Η ίδια διαφήμιση λέει ότι έχει καλύτερο σέρφινγκ από την Αυστραλία, ότι δεν θα βρεις στη Γαλλία τέτοια κάστρα και ότι δεν υπάρχει Τέιτ στην Πορτογαλία. Κι όταν λένε γενικώς και αορίστως για διακοπές στη Μεσόγειο εννοούν την Ισπανία. Δηλαδή λόγους για παρεξήγηση έχουν κι άλλοι, όχι μόνο εμείς. Εμείς απλώς έχουμε δυο αναφορές, λόγω ολυμπιακών. 

Λέει επίσης ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι διαβατήρια, συνάλλαγμα, εμβόλια. Να υποθέσω ότι κάποιος νοσηρός ελληνικός νους μπορεί να σκεφτεί ότι οι Άγγλοι λένε ότι χρειάζονται εμβόλια για την Ελλάδα;


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Μα φυσικά μιλά και για άλλες χώρες, δεν είπα το αντίθετο. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Προσωπικά μου φαίνεται άκομψο να περνάς από τη θετική διαφήμιση στην αρνητική, δηλ. από το να λες τι ωραία είναι να μείνεις στη χώρα σου, στο να λες τι *δεν* θα βρεις στις χώρες του εξωτερικού, κατονομάζοντάς τες. Αν εδώ έβγαινε τέτοια διαφήμιση, θα τη στηλίτευα. Ε, έτσι στηλιτεύω και την αγγλική. Ή μήπως μόνο το πρώτο είναι comme il faut?

Τα περί νοσηρού ελληνικού νου ερωτήματα ας τα απαντήσει όποιος νιώθει ότι τον αφορούν.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Ειδικότερα για τον Στίβεν Φράι (που βλέπουμε στην αρχή), θα σας ξανάστελνα εδώ:
A Modest Proposal By Stephen Fry

Πάντως, δεν είναι καμιά διαφήμιση του αγγλικού ΕΟΤ να ζητάμε να προσέχουν την αρνητική διαφήμιση. Είναι όμως αρνητική διαφήμιση; Νομίζω ότι καλό είναι να ακούς την Κρήτη και την Κέρκυρα σε τέτοιες διατυπώσεις. Είναι σαν να σου λένε: «Φέτος κάτσε σπίτι. Τις άλλες χρονιές μην ξεχάσεις να πας κι εκεί».


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2012)

Ναι, ιδίως στην Κέρκυρα που οι τιμές διπλασιάζονται με το που ανοίγει η τουριστική σεζόν, να μην παραλείψεις να πας - θα σε γδύνουν, αλλά θα το κάνουν στον ελληνικό ήλιο και στη θάλασσα.


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2012)

Την πρώτη φορά που είδα τη διαφήμιση μου φάνηκε ελαφρώς αρνητική για τις χώρες που αναφέρονται, αλλά τελικά δε λέει τίποτα αρνητικό, δηλαδή δε λέει μην πάτε αλλού, δεν θα περάσετε καλά. 
Μετά σκέφτηκα όπως ο Νίκελ και κατάληξα ότι καλό κάνει στην Ελλάδα που ακούγεται στη διαφήμιση δις, τους θυμίζει ότι υπάρχει. 
Αν θέλουμε να πάμε την ανάλυση σε άλλο επίπεδο (λέγοντας ΚΑΙ βλακείες), η διαφήμιση εμφανώς δεν απευθύνεται στον αλητοτουρίστα αλλά σε λίγο πιο ψαγμένους που αναζητούν και κουλτούρα και θέαμα και εντυπωσιακή φυσική ομορφιά, και το να βάζει την Ελλάδα στην κατηγορία των προορισμών αυτών είναι καλό για την Ελλάδα.


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Αρνητική για τις χώρες που αναφέρονται, ότι ξέρω εγώ εκεί θα σας ζητήσουν τα διπλά λεφτά, δεν είναι. Τότε θα ήταν _δυσφήμηση_ (και πιθανότατα συκοφαντική, για όποιον γνωρίζει τις τιμές που δίνουν τα ξενοδοχεία στους tour operators). Αρνητική όμως με την έννοια ότι λέει "φέτος μην πάτε στην Κρήτη, μην πάτε στην Κέρκυρα, μην πάτε στη Μεσόγειο", είναι· ενώ, όπως είπα και επιμένω, θα έπρεπε μόνο να λέει: "πού αλλού θα βρείτε τις λίμνες όπου περπάτησε ο Wordsworth? πουθενά αλλού δε θα μπορέσετε να παρακολουθήσετε το Γύρο της Ολυμπιακής Φλόγας", κττ. Τώρα, το ότι χρειάζεται για τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές του ο Βρετανός τουρίστας να του θυμίσουν ότι υπάρχει η Μεσόγειος και τα ελληνικά νησιά αντί των ακτών και των θερέτρων της χώρας του, γιατί αλλιώς θα το ξέχναγε, είναι κι αυτό μια άποψη, που θα μας κάνει καλό...του χρόνου.


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2012)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την τελευταία πρόταση και δε με βοηθάει η σύνταξη, Κώστα. 
Ο Άγγλος τουρίστας δεν χρειάζεται να θυμηθεί ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα μέρη εκτός της χώρας του, αντιθέτως χρειάζεται να θυμηθεί ότι υπάρχει και η χώρα του, αφού το 90% πάνε για διακοπές στο εξωτερικό κάθε χρόνο και δεν κάνουν ποτέ εσωτερικό τουρισμό.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> αφού το 90% πάνε για διακοπές στο εξωτερικό κάθε χρόνο και δεν κάνουν ποτέ εσωτερικό τουρισμό.


Ε ναι, για όνομα! Τα λιβάδια που ήθελε να κόβει βόλτες μόνος του ο Γουέρντσγουερθ, τα μουσεία και οι γκαλερί είναι για τα δικά μου τα γούστα. Ο Εγγλέζος τα έχει και τον χειμώνα εκεί να πάει να τα δει. Το καλοκαίρι θέλει να ζεσταθεί το κοκαλάκι του για να αντέξει άλλον ένα χειμώνα γκριζάδας και υγρασίας.


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Δεν ήμουν εγώ αυτός που είπε ότι η μνεία της Κέρκυρας και της Κρήτης θυμίζει στους Βρετανούς ότι αυτά τα νησιά υπάρχουν. Τέλος, πάντων, φαίνεται πως θα πρέπει να τους στείλει ο ΕΟΤ ευχαριστήρια επιστολή, γιατί μας έκαναν θετική διαφήμιση για του χρόνου.


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

*Τις υψηλότερες αυξήσεις των 20 τελευταίων ετών κέρδισε το συνδικάτο μετάλλου στη Γερμανία* (in.gr)
Μάλιστα παρενέβησαν, λέει, ανοιχτά και οι πολιτικοί ηγέτες για γενναιότερες αυξήσεις, παραβιάζοντας την 'ουδετερότητά' τους στις συλλογικές διαπραγματεύσεις.


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2012)

Costas, χρειάζεται καλή διάθεση να μην μυγιαζόμαστε σαν Έλληνες σε κάθε αναφορά της χώρας μας.

Νίκελ, αναμνήσεις από θερινό τουρισμό στο ΗΒ: Βροχή, κρύο, καταιγίδες, πλημμύρες και κατολισθήσεις. Μου έχουν συμβεί όλα.


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

SBE, επιμένω ότι μια ελληνική καμπάνια που το 2004 θα έλεγε "μείνετε Ελλάδα, δεν έχει Παρθενώνες στα Παρίσια ούτε Μετέωρα στις Λόντρες" θα μου χτύπαγε άσχημα. Από κει και πέρα, ο καθείς με τις απόψεις του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

Costas said:


> SBE, επιμένω ότι μια ελληνική καμπάνια που το 2004 θα έλεγε "μείνετε Ελλάδα, δεν έχει Παρθενώνες στα Παρίσια ούτε Μετέωρα στις Λόντρες" θα μου χτύπαγε άσχημα. Από κει και πέρα, ο καθείς με τις απόψεις του.


Μα ο ΕΟΤ είχε φτιάξει σχετικά πρόσφατα (πριν 5-6 χρόνια) ακριβώς μια τέτοια καμπάνια. Έδειχνε ελληνικά τοπία και τα συνέκρινε με διάσημα ξένα.


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Δεν είμαι ο ΕΟΤ! Δεν το ξέρω, αλλά εφόσον το λες, αν το έκανε, κακώς το έκανε, το έγραψα και παραπάνω.


----------



## Costas (May 25, 2012)

Η ανταλλάξιμη περιουσία στο δρόμο της τελικής εκποίησης;


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2012)

Κανονικά σήμερα θα έπρεπε να λέει το ημερολόγιο "Ημέρα της Ανοησίας" γιατί από το πρωί όλο ανοησίες διαβάζω - και μετά έχει Γιουροβίζιον, οπότε είναι ασσορτί και κομπλέ όλα. Το τελευταίο φρούτο: αναμένεται μεγάλο μεταναστευτικό κύμα από την Ελλάδα προς τη χώρα εκτός Ευρωζώνης, αν καταρρεύσει το ευρώ. Τόσο μεγάλο που θα χρειαστεί έξτρα υπαλλήλους στα τελωνεία. 
Αυτή ήταν η απογευματινή μου δόση. Το πρωί διάβασα τη συνέντευξη της Λαγκάρντ. Δεν θα σχολιάσω τις απαντήσεις αλλά την ερώτηση που προκάλεσε την απάντηση. Ρωτάει ο δημοσιογράφος λοιπόν τι θα γίνει που δεν θα έχουν οι Ελληνίδες έγκυες μαίες για να τις φροντίζουν και οι γέροι θα πεθαίνουν μόνοι (λέει και για τα φάρμακα, αλλά αυτό είναι πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα). Μια ακόμα κλασσική περίπτωση που ο αλλοδαπός νομίζει ότι η Ελλάδα ήταν τόσες δεκαετίες ο παράδεισος της κοινωνικής πρόνοιας.


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2012)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_27/05/2012_444092

_"Το σύνθημα του κ. Αλέξη Τσίπρα «εμείς είμαστε το ΠΑΣΟΚ του 1981» εκτός από ρητορική έχει και πρακτική διάσταση. Συνδικαλιστές, πρώην βουλευτές και υπουργοί, όλο το πάλαι ποτέ «βαθύ» και κρατικοδίαιτο ΠΑΣΟΚ μετακομίζει στην Κουμουνδούρου. *Ο κ. Ν. Φωτόπουλος της ΓΕΝΟΠ ΔΕΗ, ο πρώην πρόεδρος της ΓΣΕΕ Γ. Ραυτόπουλος, ο κ. Αντ. Κοτσακάς, παλαιός υπουργός και στενός συνεργάτης του κ. Ακη Τσοχατζόπουλου στον καιρό της παντοδυναμίας του, *είναι μόνο ορισμένα από τα δεκάδες στελέχη που εγκαταλείπουν το ΠΑΣΟΚ και συρρέουν στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ".
_


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

«...Όπως αρνούμαι και να μπω στον παραλογισμό μιας νέας πολιτικοκοινωνικής ατζέντας, όπου οι μετριοπαθείς πολιτικές ιδεολογίες και οι χώροι γύρω από το κέντρο απλώς δεν υπάρχουν, επειδή τα κόμματα που τους εκπροσωπούσαν είναι χρεοκοπημένα (και δικαίως) στα μάτια πολλών. Το ίδιο αρνούμαι να μεταβάλω και τις απόψεις μου για την ελευθερία της σκέψης και της έκφρασης, τις αξίες του (δυτικού) πολιτισμού μας, την απόρριψη της βίας μαζί με τη σταθερή ανάγκη ψυχραιμίας, αλλά και τον όσο δυνατόν λιγότερο δημαγωγικό δημοκρατικό βίο — επειδή περνάμε δύσκολα. Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα αρχής, είναι και θέμα ουσιαστικής αυτοσυντήρησης...»
Του Προκόπη Δούκα, από το ιστολόγιό του


----------



## rogne (May 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...Του Προκόπη Δούκα, από το ιστολόγιό του



Είναι κεντρώα και μετριοπαθής τοποθέτηση ένα κείμενο που λέει ότι στελέχη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ υπερασπίζονταν τους κατηγορούμενους τότε, καταδικασθέντες μετά για τη 17 Νοέμβρη ενώ και η Χρυσή Αυγή κάνει πογκρόμ μεταναστών; Βγάζει οποιοδήποτε νόημα αυτή η σύνδεση πέρα από τη γνωστή -και άκρως δημαγωγική- θολούρα περί "άκρων" (από τη μια ο Βένιος Αγγελόπουλος, από την άλλη οι χρυσαυγίτες...) που "συναντιούνται";


----------



## Elsa (May 31, 2012)

bernardina said:


> http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_27/05/2012_444092
> _"Το σύνθημα του κ. Αλέξη Τσίπρα «εμείς είμαστε το ΠΑΣΟΚ του 1981» εκτός από ρητορική έχει και πρακτική διάσταση. Συνδικαλιστές, πρώην βουλευτές και υπουργοί, όλο το πάλαι ποτέ «βαθύ» και κρατικοδίαιτο ΠΑΣΟΚ μετακομίζει στην Κουμουνδούρου. *Ο κ. Ν. Φωτόπουλος της ΓΕΝΟΠ ΔΕΗ, ο πρώην πρόεδρος της ΓΣΕΕ Γ. Ραυτόπουλος, ο κ. Αντ. Κοτσακάς, παλαιός υπουργός και στενός συνεργάτης του κ. Ακη Τσοχατζόπουλου στον καιρό της παντοδυναμίας του, *είναι μόνο ορισμένα από τα δεκάδες στελέχη που εγκαταλείπουν το ΠΑΣΟΚ και συρρέουν στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ".
> _



Από εδώ: http://www.avgi.gr/ArticleActionshow.action?articleID=691720
_*Κατηγορηματική διάψευση συνεργασίας με “βαθύ και παλαιό ΠΑΣΟΚ”*

Την ίδια ώρα ο εκπρόσωπος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ προχώρησε σε κατηγορηματική διάψευση των δημοσιευμάτων που “κατέκλυσαν” τις τελευταίες μέρες ιδιαίτερα τον χώρο του Διαδικτύου, τα οποία ήθελαν τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να προχωρά σε συνεργασίες με το “βαθύ, παλαιό ΠΑΣΟΚ” και πρώην "πράσινα" στελέχη από τον συνδικαλιστικό, και όχι μόνο, χώρο να καταλαμβάνουν καίριες θέσεις στην Κουμουνδούρου. “Τα δημοσιεύματα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι μας προσεγγίζει απλός κόσμος, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των ψηφοφόρων του ΠΑΣΟΚ, γι' αυτό υπάρχει και ο πανικός” ήταν η απάντηση που έδινε ο ίδιος στις διαδόσεις.
Απολύτως σαφής στο μήνυμα που έστειλε μέσω twitter ήταν και ο βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Δημήτρης Παπαδημούλης, γράφοντας: «Δεν υπάρχει θέμα Φωτόπουλου για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Πρόκειται για φθηνή προπαγάνδα από Ν.Δ.-ΠΑΣΟΚ, που συνεχίζεται πάρα τις διαψεύσεις!»_


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

@rogne:
Ήλπιζα ότι είναι σαφές ότι μου άρεσε η ακροτελεύτια παράγραφος του άρθρου. Δεν είχα σκοπό να υπερασπιστώ τις απόψεις του Προκόπη Δούκα, με τις οποίες δεν αποκλείεται και να συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας.

@elsa:
Το πόσο μού θυμίζει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ό,τι έχω σιχαθεί στο ΠΑΣΟΚ μπορώ να σου το εξηγήσω μόνο από κοντά, μόνο σε λιγότερο έντονες ημέρες. Κι έχουν πάθει αγκύλωση τα δάχτυλά μου *από τις ευχές μου να διαψευστώ*. Αλλά και μόνο το ότι πρότεινε τον Αρσένη για υπηρεσιακό πρωθυπουργό μού έφτανε, περισσότερο από Φωτόπουλους και Κοτσακάδες.


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Από εδώ: http://www.avgi.gr/ArticleActionshow.action?articleID=691720
> *Κατηγορηματική διάψευση συνεργασίας με “βαθύ και παλαιό ΠΑΣΟΚ”*


Ο Ραυτόπουλος (πρώην πρόεδρος της ΓΣΕΕ και ιδρυτικό μέλος του ΠΑΣΟΚ) προσχώρησε στο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, όπως και ο Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής, ο οποίος αν δεν απατώμαι εξελέγη κιόλας. Το ίδιο και ο Αντώνης Κοτσακάς, στέλεχος του ΠΑΣΟΚ επί 37 χρόνια και στενός συνεργάτης του Άκη Τσοχατζόπουλου (πιο βαθύ ΠΑΣΟΚ, πεθαίνεις). Η Λούκα Κατσέλη υποστήριξε και δημόσια το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ προσφάτως, μετά μάλιστα και από την πρόταση του Α. Τσίπρα για να τεθεί ο σύζυγός της, ο Γ. Αρσένης, υπηρεσιακός πρωθυπουργός. Δεν είμαι και τόσο μικρή, ήμουν φοιτήτρια την εποχή που ο Αρσένης ήταν υπουργός παιδείας και έπεφταν σύννεφο τα γκλομπ στα κεφάλια των φοιτητών και των καθηγητών που διαμαρτύρονταν για την κατάργηση της επετηρίδας και το χάλι της παιδείας.


----------



## rogne (May 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> @rogne:
> Ήλπιζα ότι είναι σαφές ότι μου άρεσε η ακροτελεύτια παράγραφος του άρθρου. Δεν είχα σκοπό να υπερασπιστώ τις απόψεις του Προκόπη Δούκα, με τις οποίες δεν αποκλείεται και να συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας.



Σαφές είναι, αλλά επειδή κάθε συμπέρασμα έχει και ένα σκεπτικό από πίσω του, το σκεπτικό που εκφράζεται στο υπόλοιπο κείμενο του Π. Δούκα νομίζω ότι υπονομεύει πλήρως το συμπέρασμά του. Πρέπει και να αποδεικνύεται η μετριοπάθεια, όχι απλώς να διακηρύσσεται. Και με ένα πατροπαράδοτο τσουβάλιασμα παντελώς άσχετων μεταξύ τους προσώπων και καταστάσεων, μετριοπάθεια δεν παράγεται. Μόνο σύγχυση παράγεται, δημιουργία εντυπώσεων και ταύτιση με άλλες, απολύτως μη μετριοπαθείς ατζέντες των ημερών.


----------



## Elsa (May 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κι έχουν πάθει αγκύλωση τα δάχτυλά μου *από τις ευχές μου να διαψευστώ*. Αλλά και μόνο το ότι πρότεινε τον Αρσένη για υπηρεσιακό πρωθυπουργό μού έφτανε, περισσότερο από Φωτόπουλους και Κοτσακάδες.


Μέτρα και μένα, σε αυτό! Κι αν ο μη γένοιτο δεν πιάσουν οι ευχές μας, θα μουτζώνομαι πολύ άσχημα. Αλλά δεν βλέπω κι εναλλακτικές.

@Παλ: Είσαι σίγουρη για τον Κοτσακά; Αυτό που στέλνεις είναι από τον Οκτώβρη του '11, όχι τωρινό. Κι επειδή όλα αυτά τα διαδίδουν κυρίως βαμένοι πασόκοι, ελπίζω να είναι λάσπη.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

@Palavra: Επειδή είμαι λίγο (ελάχιστα) μεγαλύτερος, θυμάμαι την περίοδο που ο Αρσένης ήταν ο τσάρος της οικονομίας (1982-85), το πώς μοίρασε δανεικά, το πώς στήριξε με λάθος τρόπο τις προβληματικές — από τότε αναρωτιόμασταν σε ποιες σχολές διδάσκονται αυτά τα οικονομικά.

@rogne: Δεν ξέρω αν στην περίπτωση του κειμένου του Π.Δ. το πρόβλημα που μπορεί να έχει κανείς είναι το τσουβάλιασμα ή το ότι έκανε ο Π.Δ. το λάθος να αναφερθεί δημόσια στα δύο συγκεκριμένα θέματα (με αποτέλεσμα να δεχτεί επιθέσεις). Ωστόσο σήμερα είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να ζυγίζεις ό,τι λες και ό,τι γράφεις για να σε θεωρούν όλοι μετριοπαθή και να μη δεχτείς επιθέσεις. Όποτε κάνω το λάθος να διαβάσω σχόλια άρθρων στο διαδίκτυο, με τρομάζει η βαναυσότητα με την οποία διατυπώνονται τα σχόλια και από δεξιά και από αριστερά. Το μήνυμα του Π.Δ. για μένα είναι να μην αφήσω να με επηρεάσει το κλίμα των ημερών. Δεν είναι εύκολο. Στην ιδιωτική καθημερινότητά μου ουρλιάζω! Ας μείνουμε όμως εκεί κι ας μη διυλίσουμε τα παραμέσα κουνουπάκια.


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2012)

Elsa said:


> @Παλ: Είσαι σίγουρη για τον Κοτσακά; Αυτό που στέλνεις είναι από τον Οκτώβρη του '11, όχι τωρινό. Κι επειδή όλα αυτά τα διαδίδουν κυρίως βαμένοι πασόκοι, ελπίζω να είναι λάσπη.


Ναι, είμαι σίγουρη. Με λόγια του ίδιου του Τσίπρα, τον *Απρίλιο του 2012*:

[...]Μόλις πριν λίγες μέρες ανακοινώθηκε η συνεργασία μας με μια σειρά συλλογικότητες και προσωπικότητες της αριστεράς και του σοσιαλιστικού χώρου. Και στις εκλογές θα κατέβουμε με το σχήμα Συνασπισμός Ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς, Ενωτικό Κοινωνικό Μέτωπο.

*Μια συνεργασία που είναι προεκλογική, εκλογική και μετεκλογική.*
Με τη Σοφία Σακοράφα, ανεξάρτητη βουλευτή, [ΠΑΣΟΚ]
Με την Ενωτική Κίνηση. Όπου συμμετέχουν στελέχη όπως ο Π. Κουρουμπλής [ΠΑΣΟΚ], Ο Αλ. Μητρόπουλος [ΠΑΣΟΚ, Ειδικός Σύμβουλος του Υπουργείου Εργασίας επί Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου], ο Αντ. Κοτσακάς [ΠΑΣΟΚ]

Με το Νέο Αγωνιστή

Με την ΕΔΗΚ

Με την Κοινωνική Αριστερά​[...]​


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2012)

Αυτή δεν είναι η πρόταση Βαρουφάκη (τουλάχιστον στο σκέλος τού "κατά Μάαστριχτ χρέους"; (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2012)

Είναι η πρόταση Βαρουφάκη με αρνητικό πρόσημο. Ο Βαρουφάκης υποστήριζε τη "συλλογικοποίηση" του κατά τις Συνθήκες θεμιτού χρέους (έως 60% του ΑΕΠ), οι τωρινές γερμανικές σκέψεις αφορούν το πέραν του 60% χρέος. Η πρόταση Βαρουφάκη βασίζεται σε προοπτική μονιμότητας του ευρωπαϊκού οικοδομήματος. Οι γερμανικές σκέψεις είναι διαχείριση κρίσης με βραχυπρόθεσμο ορίζοντα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2012)

Έδιναν συντάξεις σε πεθαμένους, στο Γεν. Λογιστήριο του Κράτους ​
​ Έδιναν εντολή για την καταβολή συντάξεων σε πεθαμένους και οι ίδιες καρπώνονταν τα χρήματα. Πρόκειται για δύο γυναίκες, υπαλλήλους της υπηρεσίας συντάξεων του Γενικού Λογιστηρίου του Κράτους, που φέρονται να υπεξαίρεσαν με αυτό τον τρόπο ένα εκατομμύριο ευρώ από τα ταμεία του δημοσίου.​Όπως προκύπτει από την έρευνα που διεξάγει το υπουργείο Οικονομικών, σε συνεργασία με την υπηρεσία Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, το κόλπο είχε ξεκινήσει το 2010 με πρωταγωνιστές τις δύο γυναίκες υπαλλήλους της υπηρεσίας συντάξεων του Γενικού Λογιστηρίου του Κράτους, οι οποίες εντόπιζαν συνταξιούχους που είχαν αποδημήσει, στους λογαριασμούς των οποίων φέρονταν να πίστωναν αναδρομικά από την καταβολή συντάξεων και άλλα ποσά τα οποία όμως στην πραγματικότητα καταβάλλονταν σε δικούς τους λογαριασμούς.
Μάλιστα, η μία από τις δύο υπαλλήλους, παρότι είχε συνταξιοδοτηθεί από τα τέλη του 2011, είχε ζητήσει να πηγαίνει αμισθί στο γραφείο για να διεκπεραιώνει υποθέσεις και άλλες εκκρεμότητες. Η έρευνα βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη από την Ελληνική Αστυνομία και την υπηρεσία Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος.​ 

Γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα στο ελληνικό κράτος; Μα μόνο οι πολιτικοί είναι λαμόγια, οι πολίτες είναι όλοι αθώες περιστερές.


----------



## Costas (Jun 9, 2012)

Θενκς Θέμη, έχεις δίκιο: debt overhang = παρά Μάαστριχτ χρέος. :)



Alexandra said:


> Έδιναν συντάξεις σε πεθαμένους (...............) οι οποίες εντόπιζαν συνταξιούχους που είχαν αποδημήσει,


αποδημήσει εις Κύριον, εννοεί! 

Δύο γελοιογραφίες για την ελληνική κρίση, η μια Μερκελική και η άλλη αντι-Μερκελική. (npr)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2012)

Από το in.gr:

 Σειρά μέτρων για τον περιορισμό των δικαιούχων του εφάπαξ, προτείνει με έγγραφό της προς τον υπηρεσιακό υπουργό Εργασίας και Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης Αντώνη Ρουπακιώτη, η διοίκηση του Ταμείου Πρόνοιας Δημοσίων Υπαλλήλων (ΤΠΔΥ). 

 Σύμφωνα με την πρόταση του Ταμείου, εφάπαξ στο δημόσιο θα παίρνουν μόνο όσοι έχουν πάνω από 25 χρόνια υπηρεσίας. Όσοι έχουν 12 έως 24 χρόνια υπηρεσίας να εισπράττουν έντοκα, το σύνολο των εισφορών που έχουν καταβάλλει, ενώ όσοι έχουν 6 έως 12 χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας, να λαμβάνουν έντοκα το 70% των εισφορών τους. Τέλος για τους υπαλλήλους με προϋπηρεσία από 1 έως 6 έτη, να μην προβλέπεται η χορήγηση εφάπαξ. 

 Το μέτρο αυτό, σύμφωνα με τη διοίκηση του Ταμείου Πρόνοιας, έχει ως στόχο να περιορίσει τον αριθμό των δικαιούχων, αποκλείοντας όσους λαμβάνουν σύνταξη από άλλο Ταμείο, ώστε να αντιμετωπισθούν τα ελλείμματα του ΤΠΔΥ που υπερβαίνουν ήδη το 1,5 δισ. ευρώ.
 Η πρόταση θα εξετασθεί αναγκαστικά από την επόμενη κυβέρνηση εφόσον, ο υπηρεσιακός υπουργός, που πρόκειται να παραχωρήσει την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη συνέντευξη Τύπου, δεν έχει τέτοιες αρμοδιότητες. 
 Το υπουργείο Εργασίας έχει επεξεργασθεί κατά το παρελθόν διάφορες λύσεις μεταξύ των οποίων, η μείωση του εφάπαξ, η αύξηση των εισφορών, η καταβολή του βοηθήματος σε δόσεις, ο συμψηφισμός με οφειλές προς στο Δημόσιο ή προς τις τράπεζες, ή κάποιος συνδυασμός.
 Σε κάθε περίπτωση το Ταμείο Πρόνοιας των Δημοσίων Υπαλλήλων δυσκολεύεται να ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις του. Περισσότεροι από 53.000 δικαιούχοι αναμένουν να εισπράξουν το εφάπαξ, ενώ ο μέσος χρόνος αναμονής υπερβαίνει τα 4 χρόνια. 
​ 

Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβουμε τώρα: Τα σημερινά εφάπαξ δεν είναι έντοκη επιστροφή των εισφορών; Είναι δωράκι του ταμείου (βλ. του κράτους, δηλ. των φορολογούμενων) προς τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους; Και τολμάνε να το βγάζουν τώρα έτσι στη φόρα; Ομολογώ ότι μαζί με χιλιάδες άλλους δεν είχα ιδέα για το πώς υπολογίζονται τα εφάπαξ.

Και γιατί να ισχύσει μόνο για αυτούς που έχουν κάτω από 25 χρόνια; Όλοι να παίρνουν πίσω έντοκες τις εισφορές τους, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είναι δίκαιο να παίρνουν τίποτα παραπάνω. Και όχι μόνο οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, αλλά όλος ο ευρύτερος δημόσιος τομέας, δικαστικοί, ΔΕΗ κλπ., που παίρνουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερα εφάπαξ που προφανώς δεν αντιστοιχούν με τις εισφορές που έχουν καταβάλει.

Πολύ θα ήθελα επίσης να γίνει μια μελέτη και να ανακοινωθεί σε όλους πόσα χρήματα έχουν καταβάλει στα ταμεία συντάξεων κατά τη διάρκεια του εργασιακού τους βίου, και πόσα θα ήταν σήμερα μαζί με τους τόκους τους.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2012)

Τα αναβολικά του φασισμού


Ειρωνεία της τύχης. Έμελλε να είναι βουλευτίνα του ΚΚΕ (η Λιάνα Κανέλλη), η πρώτη που, μαζί με τη βουλευτίνα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (τη Ρένα Δούρου), θα γινόταν δημόσιος στόχος της χρυσαυγίτικης βίας. Διαψεύστηκε έτσι με τραγικό τρόπο η προεκλογική βεβαιότητα της Αλέκας Παπαρήγα ότι μόλις μπουν οι ναζιστές στη Βουλή θα φορέσουν γραβατούλες και ταγεράκια και θα γίνουν καλά παιδιά.

Το δυστύχημα είναι ότι χρειάστηκε να δούμε «ζωντανά» στην τηλεόραση αυτό το ελάχιστο δείγμα πολιτικής δράσης της Χρυσής Αυγής για να καταλάβουν ακόμα και οι πιο αδιάφοροι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά μ’ αυτό τον «διάλογο» που έχει ανοίξει με τους ναζιστές, κάτω από τους κανόνες που ορίζει για την προβολή των κομμάτων ο εκλογικός νόμος και οι προδιαγραφές του ΕΣΡ.

.................................................
Δεν είναι όμως μόνο αυτό. Και δυστυχώς δεν φταίνε μόνο οι δημοσιογράφοι. Πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε ότι η Ακροδεξιά ηγεμόνευσε σε μια μερίδα των αγανακτισμένων και έδωσε τον δικό της τόνο σε πολλές σκηνές λαϊκής διαμαρτυρίας εναντίον εκπροσώπων του πολιτικού συστήματος, ακόμα και εκεί που δεν ήταν παρούσα. Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην παρουσία Χρυσαυγιτών στην πάνω πλατεία, αλλά στην επικράτηση των συνθημάτων, και κυρίως της φρασεολογίας της οργάνωσης, σε μεγάλο τμήμα του λεγόμενου «αντιμνημονιακού κινήματος», που ούτε ενιαίο ούτε κίνημα είναι. Η συνθηματολογία περί ξένης κατοχής, Τέταρτου Ράιχ, τσούλας Μέρκελ, παγκόσμιας διακυβέρνησης, Λέσχης Μπίλντερμπεργκ, εβραϊκής Goldman Sachs και πρωθυπουργού Τζέφρι, που κυριάρχησαν συχνά στον δημόσιο λόγο επέτρεψαν στην όποια Χρυσή Αυγή να κολυμπάει σαν το ψάρι στο νερό.

Τάδε έφη όχι Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης,αλλά Δημήτρης Ψαρράς
http://enthemata.wordpress.com/2012/06/10/psarras-3/


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2012)

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι όταν πληρώνεις εισφορές για σύνταξη πληρώνεις και για το εφάπαξ. 
Επίσης, αν είσαι ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος δεν παίρνεις εφάπαξ αλλά _αποζημίωση_ από τον εργοδότη σου, που δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το νόημά της, αφού δεν απολύεσαι αλλά σταματάς οικειοθελώς να δουλεύεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2012)

Ναι, οπωσδήποτε πληρώνεις και εισφορές για το εφάπαξ. Αλλά το δημοσίευμα αποκάλυψε ότι το εφάπαξ που παίρνεις δεν είναι ανάλογο των εισφορών σου, αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερο. Ίσως επειδή κάποτε υπήρχαν αρκετά αποθεματικά ώστε να γίνεται αυτό -- χωρίς να υπάρχει προφανώς καμιά πρόβλεψη για το τι θα γίνει όταν εξαντληθούν τα αποθεματικά.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2012)

Λογικό είναι το εφάπαξ να είναι κάπως καλύτερο απο τις εισφορές σου, εφόσον οι εισφορές έχουν επενδυθεί με κάποιον τρόπο. Ίσως εκεί έχει κολλήσει γενικά το πράγμα. Ότι δηλαδή αντί να γίνονται σοβαρές επενδύσεις οι εισφορές χρησιμοποιούνταν για λειτουργικές ανάγκες, οι οποίες θα έπρεπε να καλύπτονται από την απόδοση της επένδυσης. 
Τεσπά, αυτό είναι μεγάλο ζήτημα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2012)

Το βάζω εδώ για να υπάρχει και όποιος μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει τι εννοεί με welfare benefits ας μου εξηγήσει, γιατί οι άνεργοι που ξέρω στην Ελλάδα το πολύ κανα επίδομα ανεργίας να πάρουν. 
Greece austerity: How far still to go?


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρουσα και πολύ λογική τοποθέτηση για την εκπροσώπηση της χώρας στη Σύνοδο Κορυφής από τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας.

http://www.parapolitiki.com/2012/06/blog-post_9421.html


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα και πολύ λογική τοποθέτηση για την εκπροσώπηση της χώρας στη Σύνοδο Κορυφής από τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας.
> 
> http://www.parapolitiki.com/2012/06/blog-post_9421.html



Απορία, λέει σε ένα σημείο: _«ο Δημήτρης Αβραμόπουλος δεν θα συμμετείχε ως υπουργός Εξωτερικών ως αναπληρωτής πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας...»_

Τα δυο ως δεν είναι πλεονασμός; Μήπως το πρώτο θα ήταν καλύτερα «όντας»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Το μπέρδεμα ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι υπάρχει προηγούμενο και για τις δύο εκδοχές: Και ο Σαρτζετάκης και ο Στεφανόπουλος νομίζω ότι έχουν εκπροσωπήσει αντίστοιχα τη χώρα, αλλά και ο Πάγκαλος (ως εκπρόσωπος του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου --τότε που υποτίθεται ότι συνέβη κατά τον Πάγκαλο και το γνωστό ανέκδοτο όπου η Θάτσερ ρώτησε "ποιος είναι αυτός ο χοντρός;", ο Πάγκαλος απάντησε "σε έχει αγαπήσει ποτέ χοντρός;" --ή κάτι χειρότερο-- και οι διερμηνείς μετέφρασαν αυτόματα πριν προλάβουν να το λογοκρίνουν...).

Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι τυχαίο που συμμετέχει στην αποστολή και ο Αβραμόπουλος (αφού τον ΠτΔ _πάντα_ συνοδεύει εκπρόσωπος της κυβέρνησης, ΥπΕξ ή ΑνΥπΕξ, ώστε να του παρέχει "συμβουλές" και "πολιτική κάλυψη" για τυχόν δηλώσεις και ενέργειές του).


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Απορία, λέει σε ένα σημείο: _«ο Δημήτρης Αβραμόπουλος δεν θα συμμετείχε ως υπουργός Εξωτερικών ως αναπληρωτής πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας...»_


Λείπει ένα «αλλά»:
«ο Δημήτρης Αβραμόπουλος δεν θα συμμετείχε ως υπουργός Εξωτερικών αλλά ως αναπληρωτής πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας...»


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον (φρικιαστικό, για την ακρίβεια) ήταν το πρώτο μισό της χθεσινοβραδινής _Έρευνας_ του Τσίμα στο Mega.

http://www.megatv.com/erevna/default.asp?catid=25847&subid=2&pubid=29476796


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2012)

Επειδή οι εκτός δεν μπορούμε να το δούμε, γίνεται μια περίληψη;


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2012)

Συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα για τη γραφειοκρατία και τις εφορίες, για τις προσπάθειες εκσυγχρονισμού που έχουν γίνει και πού σκάλωσαν. Μιλάνε διάφοροι εμπειρογνώμονες, καθηγητές και ένας υπουργός.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Ωραίος Τσίμας:
http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4734515


----------



## rogne (Jul 2, 2012)

*Θέλετε να δουλέψετε; Πληρώστε μας €25!*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Στο Δημόσιο δεν διορίζεται πια (λέμε τώρα...) κανένας, αλλά το παράβολο του ΑΣΕΠ είναι 40 ευρώ από πέρσι...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2012)

Για να μην πούμε ότι στο δημόσιο για να αποδείξεις γνώση η/υ πρέπει να έχεις πρώτα σκάσει τουλάχιστον 300 ευρώ σε *ιδιωτικές* σχολές εκμάθησης, ενώ παράλληλα το δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο βαρύνει τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό με πολλές χιλιάδες ευρώ ετησίως για να διδάξει ακριβώς αυτά τα μαθήματα.

Για την είδηση του #1756, αίσχος, εννοείται. Απορώ τι σκέφτηκαν εκεί στη cyta. Και μόνο η δυσφήμιση, θα τους κοστίσει πολλαπλάσια.


----------



## Costas (Jul 3, 2012)

Φαίνεται ότι, με τόσες χιλιάδες αιτούντες εργασία, σκέφτηκαν να καλύψουν το κόστος απασχόλησης όσων κοιτάζουν (λέμε τώρα...) τα βιογραφικά με αυτό τον τρόπο. Αν όμως τα πετάνε κατευθείαν στα σκουπίδια; ή, επί το οικολογικότερον, τα κάνουν πρόχειρα για τον εκτυπωτή; Αλλά μήπως για να έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι σου να σου κοιτάξει π.χ. το πλυντήριο, δεν πληρώνεις σαν-βουάρ 60 ευρώ;


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 3, 2012)

Άραγε ακολουθούσε την ίδια τακτική και στην Κύπρο όλα αυτά τα χρόνια;


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Κοιτάζω βαθύτερους συμβολισμούς που ίσως δεν υπάρχουν, αλλά:
Συνήθως ζητάνε να πληρώσεις για να εξεταστεί η αίτησή σου αν το αποτέλεσμα της αίτησης ωφελεί τον αιτούντα, π.χ. σε αιτήσεις για σπουδές. 
Όταν μια επιχείρηση ζητάει προσωπικό ο σκοπός της αναζήτησης είναι να καλύψει η επιχείρηση τις ανάγκες της, δηλαδή πρωτίστως επωφελείται η επιχείρηση. 
Ίσως στην Ελλάδα της ανεργίας οι επιχειρήσεις να πιστεύουν ότι δεν καλύπτουν ανάγκες αλλά επιτελούν κοινωνικό έργο, για το οποίο χρειάζονται τη συνδρομή των επωφελούμενων. 

Για να μην πω ότι με κάτι τέτοιες κινήσεις μπορεί να κατηγορήσει κανείς την εταιρεία ότι βάζει πλαστές αγγελίες για ανύπαρκτες θέσεις, για να επωφεληθεί οικονομικά. Για να δούμε τα νούμερα: 
Μια αγγελία, έστω και ολοσέλιδη ιλλουστρασιόν σε μεγάλη εφημερίδα κοστίζει πόσο; 1000 ευρώ; 
Αν δεχτούν 40 αιτήσεις, να τα 1000 ευρώ και οι υπόλοιπες αιτήσεις θα είναι καθαρό κέρδος. 
Αν για κάθε θέση υποβάλλονται 1000 αιτήσεις, ειδικά άμα η θέση ζητάει πολύ γενικά προσόντα θα υπάρχουν πολλοί υποψήφιοι, (1000-40)x25= 24000

Αμέσως αμέσως βγαίνει ο μικτός μισθός του προσληφθέντα συν όλα του τα έξοδα για τον πρώτο χρόνο -και σας υπολογίζω καλούς μισθούς, όχι το βασικό, γιατί άμα υπόσχεσαι καλό μισθό θα έχεις πιο πολλές αιτήσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2012)

Στο twitter πάντως (#Cyta, #do_it_like_cyta) δίνουν και παίρνουν τα σχετικά σχόλια:

Βρήκα την αίτηση της #Cyta στο eBay ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένη για 10€!
Επιτέλους η έκφραση συμ-πληρώνω την αίτηση αποκτά νόημα. 
Ξέρει κανείς αν η #Cyta έχει happy hour, του στυλ 3-5 το μεσημέρι όλες οι αιτήσεις για εργασία στη μισή τιμή;
Οταν με ξαναπάρει τηλ πωλητής της #Cyta θα του ζητήσω 25ευρώ για να εξετάσω την προσφορά του.
Αναζητώ εργασία με μισθό 500ε, ώστε να έχω να πληρώνω τα 20 βιογραφικά το μηνα που θα στέλνω για να βρω εργασία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2012)

Πουθενά στις ειδήσεις δεν άκουσα την εξήγηση για το επίδομα των υπαλλήλων της Βουλής που διάβασα σε σημερινό κείμενο του Θανάση Σκόκου στο Protagon.gr:

[...] Αποφάσισα και πήρα τηλέφωνο έναν φιλαράκο εργαζόμενο στη Βουλή, έτσι για να μάθω κάτι παραπάνω. Και αυτός μου ξεφούρνισε το «μυστικό» που όλοι γνωρίζουν αλλά κανείς δεν ομολογεί.

«Όπως ξέρεις στη Βουλή, ούτε εγώ ούτε κανένας από όσους γνωρίζω, μπήκαμε με κλήρωση ή εξετάσεις. Μπήκαμε γιατί κάποιο κόμμα, κάποιος βουλευτής μεσολάβησε. Αυτή η εξάρτηση μας συνοδεύει και στη δουλειά μας. Πράγματι θα ήταν παράλογο να παίρναμε επίδομα εκλογών για την δουλειά μας σε μια Βουλή χωρίς βουλευτές. Κάθε εκλογές όμως ξεπατωνόμαστε γιατί απλούστατα εργαζόμαστε πολλές ώρες στα κομματικά γραφεία και στα επιτελεία βουλευτών και κομμάτων. Σαν άτυπη αποζημίωση λοιπόν αυτών των υπηρεσιών μας θεσπίστηκε το διχίλιαρο. Ο Πολύδωρας με τα παζάρια φέτος το έκανε πεντακοσάρικο. Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα».

Πρόκειται για αξιόπιστο άτομο και άλλωστε δεν μου είπε και κάτι που με έριξε από τα σύννεφα. Αυτό το κράτος βιώνουμε όλοι μας για δεκαετίες. [...]

Έτσι το καταλαβαίνω. Καταλαβαίνω και γιατί κάποιοι υπάλληλοι είπαν ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει το επίδομα. Προφανώς για αυτούς θα ήταν καθαρή αργομισθία.


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2012)

Βρήκα τον τίτλο Poor Economics (σ' αυτό το άρθρο).


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 9, 2012)

Από σχόλιο σε άλλο φόρουμ: 
Τι να μας πει και το Cern και το μποζόνιό του. Οι Ελληνες πριν 30 χρόνια ανακαλυψαν το μιζ-ονιο, πριν 3 χρόνια τα βλακ-ονιο , πριν 2 χρονια το μνημ-ονιο και οπως το πανε σε κανα χρονο και το δραχμ-ονιο... 
ΥΓ.Το βλακονιο το ανακαλυψαν και οι αδελφοι Κυπριοι στην τοπικη εκδοση Τιτο-φια.Οι Ελλαδιτες πιο τυχεροι βρηκαν την ιντερνατιοναλ εκδοση το Γαπ-ονιο.


Mod: μεταφορά από εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 9, 2012)

Is technological innovation driving a permanent future of joblessness? Το γνωστό (αγχωτικό) θέμα σε νέες περιπέτειες. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 11, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1jRPfhh-84

Τα highlights:

1) Εκεί που λέει για τον φορολογικό κώδικα, όπου από το 1981 και μέχρι σήμερα, αλλάζει ΚΑΘΕ χρόνο, ουσιαστικά καθιστώντας την ίδρυση επιχείρησης μια μικρή Οδύσσεια.

2) Εκεί που η μητέρα ενός εκ της ομάδας του λέει γεμάτη χαρά ότι νομίζει ότι μπορεί να τον βάλει στον δήμο.

3) Εκεί που λέει τι απεικόνισαν μαθητές δημοτικού όταν τους ζήτησαν να ζωγραφίσουν επιχειρηματίες (07:06).


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2012)

Τα δύο πρώτα που αναφέρεις νομίζω είναι και τα πιο αναμενόμενα. Για το πρώτο δεν μπορεί να πει κανείς και πολλά, είναι το γνωστό πρόβλημα που το κράτος δεν βοηθάει στον προγραμματισμό όχι μόνο των επιχειρήσεων αλλά και των ιδιωτών. Για το δεύτερο, τα παραδείγματα είναι πάρα πολλά, θυμάμαι μου έλεγαν κάτι γνωστοί μου που δούλευαν Ιντρακόμ ότι όποτε έβγαιναν οι διορισμοί (Σεπτέμβριο π.χ. για τα σχολεία) οι παραιτήσεις έπεφταν βροχή.


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2012)

Austerity Reaches the Hollande Government in France (NYT) (Τον ρώτησε τον Τσίπρα; )


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2012)

Το κύριο θέμα του σημερινού Βήματος είναι μια από τις παλιές μου ιδέες:

*Δηλώστε και σώστε περιουσία και καταθέσεις
Προτού εφαρμοστεί το Πόθεν Εσχες για όλους - Τελευταίος συμβιβασμός με την Εφορία για «μαύρα» εισοδήματα *
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=467044

Δεν μπορώ να δω τις λεπτομέρειες, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να το δω να εφαρμόζεται, με τρόπο που θα μας πάει μπροστά, όχι στο ακόμα χειρότερα.

Update: Τώρα η σελίδα εμφανίζεται με το πλήρες ρεπορτάζ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2012)

Μου ακούγεται σαν φοβερά προοδευτικό βήμα στην κατεύθυνση του ξεπλύματος, γιατί βεβαίως εγώ που είχα χρήματα στην Ελλάδα, νόμιμα αποκτημένα, και τώρα τα πήγα στο εξωτερικό σιγά μην τα ξαναφέρω αν δεν πειστώ ότι έχει αλλάξει η κατάσταση, ενώ ο κάθε παράνομος που τα κρύβει τώρα θα μπορεί να τα νομιμοποιήσει με το νόμο. 
Γενικά, έτσι που έχει καταντήσει η Ελλάδα, δεν είμαι κατά του να γίνουμε παράδεισος του διεθνούς ξεπλύματος. Άλλωστε όσες χώρες το κάνουν έχουν επωφεληθεί. Άκουγα τις προάλλες ένα πρόγραμμα στο ραδιόφωνο που έλεγε ότι το Λονδίνο είναι το μεγάλο κέντρο απ'όπου περνάνε όλα τα λεφτά που καταλήγουν μετά στην Ελβετία και τα συναφή μέρη, κι αυτό γιατί κανένας δεν θέλει να φαίνεται ότι βγάζει τα λεφτά του στην Ελβετία (είναι να μη σου βγει το όνομα), και γιατί στο Λονδίνο υπάρχουν οι τράπεζες όπου μπαίνει το ρευστό και εξαφανίζεται από τις εφοριακές ψαλίδες. Αποτέλεσμα; Διάβαζα αλλού ότι πέρσι αλλοδαποί αγοραστές ξόδεψαν κάτι δις (νομίζω έξι) για αγορές ακινήτων πολυτελείας στο Λονδίνο. Για να έχουν οι άνθρωποι να παρκάρουν τις κούτες από τα πάμπερς. Και να στηρίζουν και την τοπική οικονομία ταυτόχρονα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μου ακούγεται σαν φοβερά προοδευτικό βήμα στην κατεύθυνση του ξεπλύματος, γιατί βεβαίως εγώ που είχα χρήματα στην Ελλάδα, νόμιμα αποκτημένα, και τώρα τα πήγα στο εξωτερικό σιγά μην τα ξαναφέρω αν δεν πειστώ ότι έχει αλλάξει η κατάσταση,


Ωστόσο, αν κάνεις φορολογική δήλωση εδώ, πρέπει να δηλώνεις και τα εισοδήματα από τους τόκους :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2012)

Τα εισοδήματα από τους τόκους φορολογούνται, το κεφάλαιο όχι. Να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε αυτό για να μην έχουμε παρεξηγήσεις πιο κάτω. Και φυσικά φορολογούνται οι τόκοι και όταν οι καταθέσεις είναι στην Ελλάδα. 
Επιπλέον, οι τράπεζες των χωρών της ΕΕ και άλλων, στέλνουν κάθε χρόνο ενημέρωση στην εφορία της χώρας κατοικίας του καταθέτη. Σε ρωτάνε πού φορολογείσαι όταν ανοίγεις λογαριασμό. Και τέλος, τα επιτόκια στην Ελλάδα είναι λίγο καλύτερα αυτή τη στιγμή από τα επιτόκια σε άλλες χώρες (και στην Ελβετία είναι πολύ μικρά ούτως ή άλλως). 
Με αυτά τα δεδομένα, αυτοί που έβγαλαν τις νόμιμες καταθέσεις τους από τις ελληνικές τράπεζες και πήγαν σε τράπεζες της ΕΕ δεν το έκαναν για να κερδίσουν από τους τόκους ή από τη φοροδιαφυγή, αλλά για σιγουριά. Κι όπως βλέπεις, από τη στιγμή που οι Γερμανικές/ Γαλλικές κλπ τράπεζες, που διαβάζω ότι κάνουν εκδηλώσεις για να προσελκύσουν Έλληνες πελάτες, συνεργάζονται με την ελληνική εφορία, δεν υπάρχει καμιά πιθανότητα φοροδιαφυγής. 
Από την άλλη, σε μια φορολογική αμνηστία ο μαφιόζος που έχει τα παράνομα μετρητά κάτω από το στρώμα, δεν θα χρειάζεται να τα τρώει στα μπουζούκια ή σε λαδώματα, θα μπορεί να τα νομιμοποιήσει.
Ας μην επαναλάβουμε τη συζήτηση που κάναμε πιο πάνω στο ίδιο νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2012)

Άλλη είναι η συζήτηση στο #1770, αλλά δεν έχουμε ακόμα λεπτομέρειες αφού δεν μπορώ να δω το Βήμα, και καλύτερα να μην καταθέσω το δικό μου σενάριο, εκτός αν μας διαβάζει το υπουργείο οικονομικών. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επιπλέον, οι τράπεζες των χωρών της ΕΕ και άλλων, στέλνουν κάθε χρόνο ενημέρωση στην εφορία της χώρας κατοικίας του καταθέτη.


Αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει η Αγγλία, δεν το ξέρω, ωστόσο σίγουρα δεν το κάνει η Ελβετία, όπως και τράπεζες άλλων χωρών, π.χ. της Γερμανίας, οι οποίες στέλνουν τα χαρτιά απευθείας στους δικαιούχους τους. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι αντίστοιχοι δικαιούχοι των λογαριασμών έχουν ως ένα βαθμό την ευχέρεια να μη δηλώσουν τα έσοδά τους από τις καταθέσεις τους. Και στην Ελλάδα, η τράπεζα στέλνει σχετικό χαρτί στον καταθέτη, δεν ενημερώνει αυτόματα την όποια ΔΟΥ. Σίγουρα βέβαια οι καταθέσεις μεταφέρθηκαν σε άλλες χώρες για σιγουριά - μη νομίζεις όμως ότι όλοι θα σπεύσουν και να δηλώσουν τα έσοδά τους από τους τόκους. Θέλω να πω, δίκιο έχεις σε αυτό που λες, αλλά μην νομίζεις ότι υπάρχει διασφάλιση ότι δεν θα υπάρχει φοροδιαφυγή.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2012)

Στην Αγγλία δεν είμαι κάτοικος εξωτερικού, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι κάνει η Αγγλία με την εφορία της Ελλάδας. H Ελβετία δεν είναι στην ΕΕ και το ξεκαθάρισα ότι αναφέρομαι σε χώρες ΕΕ, εκεί που πήγαν τα πιο πολλά λεφτά που έφυγαν απο την Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια. Πάντως οι πιο πολλοί δεν τα καταθέσανε σε τράπεζες. Αγοράσανε ακίνητα στο Λονδίνο. Γιατί το ακίνητο είτε το κλειδώνεις και δεν έχεις εισοδήματα απο αυτό, είτε το νοικιάζεις και φορολογείσαι στο ΗΒ για το εισόδημα. 

Αλλά, όπως είπε κι ο Νίκελ, αυτό δεν είναι το θέμα της είδησης. 
Κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση στο άρθρο: κρυφά ακίνητα, λέει. Μα είναι δυνατόν, ύστερα από τόση φασαρία για το κτηματολόγιο, να έχουν μείνει ακίνητα που δεν τα ξέρει ή δεν μπορεί να τα βρει η εφορία;


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2012)

Α, και κάτι τελευταίο με τις καταθέσεις, επειδή εγώ δουλευω αριθμητικά: ποσοι βγάζουν τα (νόμιμα) λεφτά τους από την Ελλάδα και τι ποσά βγάζουν;
Πιστεύω ότι οι πιο πολλοί διαθέτουν το πολύ μέχρι ένα εκατομμύριο ευρώ και είναι σε γενικές γραμμές νόμιμα χρήματα (μην ξεχνάμε τους ελέγχους για ξέπλυμα που ισχύουν εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, που σημαίνει ότι είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να έχεις πολλά χρήματα στην τράπεζα χωρίς να μπορείς να τα δικαιολογήσεις). Αν διαθετεις παραπάνω και θέλεις οικονομική σιγουριά δεν κρατάς τα μετρητά και έχεις το λογιστή σου να σου βρίσκει νόμιμους τρόπους να γλυτώνεις εφορία. Αν διαθέτεις πολύ παραπάνω, τότε έχεις τον υπουργό οικονομικών αυτοπροσώπως να σου φτιάχνει παραθυράκια, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. 

Για κατάθεση σε ευρώ στο ΗΒ, με ελάχιστο ποσό κατάθεσης 100Κ, το καλύτερο επιτόκιο που βρίσκω στο ιντερνέτιο χωρίς προσφορές, δεσμεύσεις και τα σχετικά, είναι 0.8%. Δηλαδή τα φορολογητέα έσοδα είναι 800 ευρώ. Με 10% φόρο καταθέσεων, ο φόρος είναι *80 ευρώ*. Μόνο για το διαμέρισμά μου πλήρωσα πέρσι με τη ΔΕΗ πεντέξι φορές τόσα. Επομένως όποιος έχει νόμιμα χρήματα σε καταθέσεις στο εξωτερικό δεν έχει λόγο να φοβάται την εφορία για τις καταθέσεις του, αναλογικά, πιο πολύ τον γδέρνει η εφορία για τα άλλα του εισοδήματα. Φυσικά, ναι, κάποιος μπορεί να ξεχάσει να τα δηλώσει αυτά, αλλά εδώ "ξεχνάνε" να δηλώσουν εισοδήματα από εργασία, π.χ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2012)

Μια και έχετε πρόχειρους τους υπολογισμούς, λύστε μου μια απορία. Ένας κύριος ρωτούσε χτες στην εφημερίδα οδηγίες για τα τεκμήρια στη φορολογική του δήλωση και έλεγε: 
"Είμαι άνεργος, δεν παίρνω ούτε επίδομα ανεργίας επειδή έχει λήξει. Το μόνο μου εισόδημα τον περασμένο χρόνο ήταν 17.000 από τόκους".
Πόσα έχει στην τράπεζα ο κύριος άνεργος;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2012)

*Διασύνδεση της ΓΓΠΣ με τις ταμειακές μηχανές των επιχειρήσεων*
[...]
Όταν εγκατασταθεί το σύστημα, το μέρος της τιμής που αντιπροσωπεύει ο ΦΠΑ θα πιστώνεται απευθείας στον λογαριασμό του Δημοσίου και όχι σε εκείνον του πωλητή. Έτσι, σε συνδυασμό με τους αυστηρούς ελέγχους του ΣΔΟΕ θα περιορισθεί στο ελάχιστο η φοροκλοπή στο ΦΠΑ.

Αμήν και πότε! Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αν εμείς οι καταναλωτές δεν ζητάμε αποδείξεις, είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρα μας, να μας πλακώνουν με έκτακτες εισφορές για να κλείνουν τις μαύρες τρύπες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Το μόνο μου εισόδημα τον περασμένο χρόνο ήταν 17.000 από τόκους.
> Πόσα έχει στην τράπεζα ο κύριος άνεργος;


Κανά 300άρι-350άρι χιλιάδες.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2012)

Νομίζω πιο πολλά - ίσως και παραπάνω από τα διπλά. Αφού οι περισσότερες τράπεζες δίνουν πολύ μικρά επιτόκια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2012)

Όχι απαραίτητα. Για τέτοια χρήματα και προθεσμιακούς βρίσκεις εύκολα 4-5%.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 16, 2012)

Αν τα έχει σε προθεσμιακό με 5%, τότε είναι όσα λέει ο δόκτoρας. Με επιτόκιο της τάξης του 3%, θα είναι γύρω στις 550 χιλιάδες. Οπότε ας πούμε ότι το κεφάλαιό του είναι κάπου ανάμεσα σε 350 και 550 χιλιάδες. Δεν είναι και ζάπλουτος. Μπορεί απλά να κληρονόμησε κάποιο ακίνητο και να το πούλησε τόσα.
Είναι όμως εντυπωσιακό να ξέρεις ότι μπορεί κάποιος να είναι άνεργος και να εισπράττει ετησίως από τόκους περισσότερα απ' όσα βγάζεις εσύ που ξεπατώνεσαι στη δουλειά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

Αν τα άφηνε δε να ανατοκίζονται τον καιρό που δεν ήταν άνεργος (που τότε οι προθεσμιακές έδιναν και πολύ μεγαλύτερες αποδόσεις), μπορεί να έχει ξεκινήσει και με πολύ λιγότερα (υπολογίζω στα ~200Κ). Επίσης, στα ποσά αυτά πας στο private banking τής τράπεζάς σου, δεν πηγαίνεις με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Και φυσικά, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ ότι έξυπνο χρήμα δεν είναι το να σκάβεις γράνες για ένα ψωρομεροκάματο —όσο καλό και να φαίνεται αυτό το μεροκάματο αρχικά— αλλά το να βάζεις τα λεφτά να δουλεύουν για σένα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2012)

Κι άμα είναι σε καμια μικρή, εξειδικευμένη τράπεζα μπορεί να έχει και πιο μικρό κεφάλαιο. Με επιτόκιο 7% και κεφάλαιο 250Κ, ο τόκος είναι 17.5Κ ετησίως. Στοργγυλά νούμερα, ε; Και δεν έχουμε πιάσει ακόμα την περίπτωση να είναι οι καταθέσεις του επενδυμένες με διαφορετικό τρόπο.
Και αν κρίνουμε από τις τιμές των ακινήτων πριν την οικονομική κρίση, μπορέι γι'αυτόν να ήταν ένα στρέμμα σε εξοχική τοποθεσία (κριτήριο έχω το χωριό μας, που πουλιόντουσαν γύρω στα 350Κ το στρέμμα μια εποχή- δεν κράτησε πολύ φυσικά) . 

Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα γιατί δικαιούται επίδομα ανεργίας αυτός, αλλά μετά θυμήθηκα ότι το επίδομα ανεργίας το δικαιούσαι γιατί γίνονται κρατήσεις από το μισθό σου.

ΥΓ Και για όσους κλαίνε (Μπέρνι!), συνιστώ την Ελληνική Τράπεζα, ο στόχος της είναι να προσελκύει μικροκαταθέτες προσφέροντάς τους για μικρά ποσά τα επιτόκια που οι άλλες τράπεζες δίνουν κλιμακωτά. Και άμα δεις ποιοί είναι οι ιδιοκτήτες- μεγαλομέτοχοι, θα τρελλαθείς (μιλάμε, εγγύηση!).


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

Για σκεφτείτε να είχε κάνει τα λεφτά του ομόλογα του ελληνικού δημοσίου για ακόμα καλύτερες αποδόσεις...


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για σκεφτείτε να είχε κάνει τα λεφτά του ομόλογα του ελληνικού δημοσίου για ακόμα καλύτερες αποδόσεις...


Δεν θα ήταν υποχρεωμένος να δεχτεί το κούρεμα. Οι συμφωνίες ισχύουν εθελοντικά για ιδιώτες. Γι'αυτό πέρσι τέτοια εποχή άμα είχες λεφτά αγόραζες ελληνικά ομόλογα φτηνά και περίμενες- και το έκαναν πολλές ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

Γμτ, πάλι λάθος ειδήσεις θα διάβασα ή λάθος τις κατάλαβα.
http://www.google.com/search?q=ομολογιούχοι+θύματα+psi


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2012)

Η λύση είναι στη μέση: για να αποζημιωθούν τα φυσικά πρόσωπα, θα πρέπει να διεκδικήσουν δικαστικά τα χρήματα, και όπως λει κάπου στη σελίδα που έστειλες, έχουν ήδη καταφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη (και μάλλον θα δικαιωθούν στο τέλος). 

Δεν είχε ποστάρει κάποιος εδώ (εγώ νομίζω) αρθρο για τον Αμερικανό επενδυτή που ξεχνώ το όνομά του και δεν μπορώ να το ξαναβρώ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

Άλλη υπόθεση ο Αμερικανός επενδυτής των Κέιμαν. Μπερδεμένη. Αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν τη συζητήσαμε εδώ.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 16, 2012)

Αυτόν λες;


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Αυτόν λες;


Νομίζω όχι, κυρίως γιατί θυμάμαι που έλεγε ότι ήταν κληρονόμος μεγάλης περιουσίας που είχε παει δικαστικά την Αργεντινή και νίκησε, ενώ αυτός εδώ είναι ημι-αυτοδημιούργητος και δε λέει για Αργεντινή. κι ο άλλος ήταν πιο μεγάλος, νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι λέει τον Νταρτ.
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22792&subid=2&pubid=63658705

Αλλά αυτό είναι ευκαιρία για άλλο ένα ματς σε σχέση με άρθρο του Δέλαστικ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για σκεφτείτε να είχε κάνει τα λεφτά του ομόλογα του ελληνικού δημοσίου για ακόμα καλύτερες αποδόσεις...


Ποιος είπε ότι τα κρατικά ομόλογα είχαν καλύτερες αποδόσεις; Απλώς θεωρούνταν ασφαλέστερα.
http://www.bankofgreece.gr/Pages/el...loieldimosiou/titloieldimosiou.aspx?Year=2009


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2012)

A, μπράβο, ο Νταρτ με τα 400 εκατομμύρια. 
Το κλειδί εδώ είναι το αγγλικό δίκαιο, αλλά ομόλογα τέτοιου τύπου διαθέτονταν σε ιδιώτες, όχι μόνο σε οργανισμούς, αν και το πιο πιθανό είναι περιπτωσεις σαν τον κύριο με τις 17Κ τόκους να μην είναι άμεσοι αγοραστές αλλά μέτοχοι του Νταρτ και των συγγενών.

ΥΓ Ζαζ, και εννοείται ότι μιλάμε για το 2011, αφού λεέι ότι τότε είχε τα εισοδήματα, και το 2011 δε νομίζω να αγόρασαν πολλοί ομόλογα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

SBE, παρότι αναγκάζομαι να ερμηνεύσω τον Νίκελ, εκείνο που λέει είναι ότι αν είχε κάνει ο άνθρωπος τα λεφτά του ομόλογα ΠΡΙΝ από την κρίση, τότε με το PSI θα είχε χάσει πάρα πολλά. Φυσικά και τώρα τα ελληνικά ομόλογα έχουν υψηλές αποδόσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2012)

Πόσες φορές το έχω πει ότι σ' αυτή τη χώρα οι αθώοι αποτελούν μειονότητα; Στη "συμπαθή" τάξη των συνταξιούχων ανήκαν οι καημένοι. "Κάτω τα χέρια από τους μισθωτούς και τους συνταξιούχους!" Η ιδιότητα "μισθωτός" ή "συνταξιούχος" σε καθιστά αυτομάτως λευκή περιστερά. Σιγά!

Συνταξιούχους που δεν δηλώνουν στην εφορία τα χορηγούμενα ποσά εντόπισαν οι κοινοί έλεγχοι των υπουργείων Εργασίας και Οικονομικών.
Το 5,5% των συνταξιούχων του Τομέα Υγειονομικών (πρώην ΤΣΑΥ), λαμβάνει μηνιαία σύνταξη μεγαλύτερη από 6.000 ευρώ, χωρίς να υποβάλλει δήλωση εισοδήματος φυσικών προσώπων, ενώ το 12% των συνταξιούχων του ίδιου φορέα, δηλώνει στην εφορία μικρότερα ποσά από εκείνα που έχουν χορηγηθεί από το ταμείο.​


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Εγώ άλλο σκέφτομαι με αυτό: μα καλά, στην εφορία δεν έχουν ακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη διασταύρωση; 
Γιατί δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να υποβάλει ο συνταξιούχος κάθε χρόνο την ετήσια κατάσταση που του στέλνει το ταμείο του; 
Ή έστω, γιατί δεν γίνεται δειγματοληπτικός έλεγχος του 20% των συνταξιούχων κάθε χρόνο;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> μα καλά, στην εφορία δεν έχουν ακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη διασταύρωση;


:lol: :lol:


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> μα καλά, στην εφορία δεν έχουν ακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη διασταύρωση;




Στην εφορία σταματάνε στη σταύρωση.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Παλιά που οι δηλώσεις ήταν χειρόγραφες, όντως πήγαινε μαζί και η βεβαίωση του ταμείου. Από τη στιγμή που έγιναν ηλεκτρονικές, όχι. Αλλά και όταν είναι χειρόγραφες, μπορεί να κάνει την απάτη ένας διπλοσυνταξιούχος, που παίρνει συντάξεις από δύο πηγές -- και δηλώνει μόνο τη μία.
Όσο για το 5,5% που έπαιρνε σύνταξη πάνω από 6.000 ευρώ και δεν δήλωνε τίποτα, μήπως σ' αυτούς είναι και συγγενείς πεθαμένων; Δηλαδή, συνέχισαν να εισπράττουν τη σύνταξη, δεν ήθελαν να... παρανομήσουν κάνοντας και φορολογική δήλωση για λογαριασμό του μακαρίτη. :twit:


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2012)

Συχνά-πυκνά διαβάζω ότι οι Πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να δανειστούν γιατί τις καλύπτει η Ομοσπονδιακή κυβέρνηση και ότι κάποια τέτοιου είδους αλληλεγγύη είναι αναγκαία και για την Ευρώπη ώστε η Ελλάδα να έχει χρηματοδότηση. Πέρα από την εκχώρηση κυριαρχίας, που πεζά σημαίνει αυτό που δήλωσε σήμερα ένας αξιωματούχος της ΕΕ, δηλ. ότι "τα κράτη δεν θα μπορούν πια να εκδίδουν όσο χρέος θέλουν", και πέρα απο τις κηρύξεις πτώχευσης διαφόρων πόλεων των ΗΠΑ που διαβάζουμε, διάβασα επίσης σήμερα ένα άρθρο της ΝΥΤ για τα προβλήματα στους προϋπολογισμούς των Πολιτειών των ΗΠΑ που έχει ενδιαφέρον και για μας, στην περίπτωση που υπάρξει ενοποίηση στην Ευρώπη και που εμείς θα είμαστε εντός............


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

Και μια άλλη πλευρά στη λογική των ισοσκελισμένων προϋπολογισμών:

Βαυαρία προς Βερολίνο: Είστε ελλειμματικοί σαν... Νότιοι - Γιατί να σας πληρώνουμε;

Όπου αποδεικνύεται ότι όταν αρχίσουν να ξηλώνονται τα πουλόβερ, το ξήλωμα δεν έχει τέλος και ότι η Ευρώπη είναι γεμάτη Παντανίες και λαϊκιστές ηγέτες που θα πουν οτιδήποτε για να κερδίσουν μια εκλογή.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Όσο για το 5,5% που έπαιρνε σύνταξη πάνω από 6.000 ευρώ και δεν δήλωνε τίποτα, μήπως σ' αυτούς είναι και συγγενείς πεθαμένων; Δηλαδή, συνέχισαν να εισπράττουν τη σύνταξη, δεν ήθελαν να... παρανομήσουν κάνοντας και φορολογική δήλωση για λογαριασμό του μακαρίτη.


Χαχα... Δίκιο είχα:

*Σε ηλεκτρονικές διασταυρώσεις προκειμένου να εντοπίσουν τις συντάξεις - μαϊμούδες προχωρούν το υπουργείο Εργασίας και η Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων.*
Το σκεπτικό πίσω από από τη συνεργασία είναι απλό: εάν κάποιος συγγενής αποβιώσαντος συνταξιούχου δεν δήλωσε τον θάνατό του και εξακολουθεί να παίρνει τη σύνταξή του, προφανώς δεν θα υποβάλει δήλωση. Αρα εάν διασταυρωθούν τα στοιχεία των συντάξεων που καταβάλλουν τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία με τις συντάξεις που δηλώνονται στην εφορία, θα εντοπιστούν αυτοί που παίρνουν αλλά δεν δηλώνουν τις συντάξεις. Η ιδέα είναι απλή, άμεσα υλοποιήσιμη και αρχίζει να έχει αποτελέσματα.
Χθες, δόθηκαν στο υπουργείο Εργασίας τα στοιχεία των διασταυρώσεων που πραγματοποιήθηκαν στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ / ΕΤΑΑ όπου ασφαλίζονται μηχανικοί και εργολήπτες. Από τους 19.972 ασφαλισμένους 1.542 (ποσοστό 8,23%) εντοπίστηκαν να μην έχουν υποβάλει καθόλου φορολογική δήλωση.
Ο αρμόδιος υπουργός κ. Γιάννης Βρούτσης εκτιμά ότι τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι ακόμη πιο εντυπωσιακά όταν αρχίσουν οι διασταυρώσεις στους μεγάλους ασφαλιστικούς φορείς, όπως το ΙΚΑ.

Προσθήκη: Διευκρινίστηκε πάντως ότι όταν είπαν "σύνταξη 6.000 ευρώ", εννοούσαν ετησίως, οπότε προκύπτει η υποχρέωση υποβολής φορολογικής δήλωσης.


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2012)

Τους λέγανε να μείνουν Αγγλία το καλοκαίρι για το Ιωβηλαίο, τους Ολυμπιακούς κλπ., αλλά τους έφαγε η βροχή και...η γκρίνια. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2012)

Όλα σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο του 2010...

Spiegel: Το ΔΝΤ δεν επιθυμεί να συνεχίσει τη βοήθεια προς την Ελλάδα
Σημειώνει ότι «η Ελλάδα θα μπορούσε να χρεοκοπήσει το Σεπτέμβριο» (Το Βήμα)


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2012)

Πρόταση για 6χρονο πάγωμα μισθών (παρά την αύξηση της κερδοφορίας και των αμοιβών των διευθ. στελεχών), στην Caterpillar, στις ΗΠΑ. Και απεργία. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2012)

Tutto il mondo è paese! (αγγλιστί, ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Elsa (Jul 24, 2012)

Δίκιο είχε ο Γιωργάκης βρε! Λεφτά υπάρχουν: Τουλάχιστον 21 τρις κρυμμένα σε φορολογικούς παραδείσους 
Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, εδώ: http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/jul/21/offshore-wealth-global-economy-tax-havens κι εδώ: Tax havens cause poverty


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2012)

Τέλος η Αγροτική:

Στην Τράπεζα Πειραιώς πέρασε η "υγιής" Αγροτική Τράπεζα (Έθνος)


----------



## Elsa (Jul 27, 2012)

Εγώ ελπίζω να είναι ράδιο αρβύλα αυτό το τραγικό που ακούγεται περί πλαφόν 1.500€ στην ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη. Μάλλον λένε κάτι τόσο τραβηγμένο για να μας φανούν ελαφριά τα μέτρα που τελικά θα πάρουν. Όποιος ξέρει από φάρμακα/περίθαλψη καρκινοπαθών (για να πω ένα μόνο παράδειγμα από το οποίο έχω προσωπική γνώση), καταλαβαίνει ότι το νούμερο αυτό είναι αστείο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Όποιος ξέρει από φάρμακα/περίθαλψη καρκινοπαθών (για να πω ένα μόνο παράδειγμα από το οποίο έχω προσωπική γνώση), καταλαβαίνει ότι το νούμερο αυτό είναι αστείο.


Περίπου το 1/3 μιας χημειοθεραπείας, για την ακρίβεια. Χωρίς νοσηλεία, εννοείται.


----------



## Costas (Jul 27, 2012)

Εδώ λέει ότι ο Λυκουρέντζος δήλωσε ότι τέτοιο θέμα ούτε προτάθηκε ούτε συζητήθηκε, αλλά βέβαια, όταν πεταχτεί στη θάλασσα η πυξίδα εύλογα οργιάζουν οι φήμες για το πού μπορεί να κατευθύνεται το καράβι.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 28, 2012)

Είναι η φάση που έρχονται και λένε πανηγυρίζοντας "καταφέραμε μετά από σκληρή διαπραγμάτευση να μπει το πλαφόν στις 3.000€ ετησίως", και κάποιοι το θεωρούν μεγάλη νίκη...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2012)

Το μεγάλο μερίδιο της δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής θα το επωμιστούν οι υψηλού και μεσαίου εισοδήματος και όχι αδιακρίτως όλοι, διαβεβαιώνει ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Οικονομικών Χρήστος Σταϊκούρας.
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231207117

Χελόου! Ποια μεσαία και υψηλά εισοδήματα; Τα πραγματικά ή μόνο εκείνα που φαίνονται επειδή δεν αποκρύπτονται μέσω φοροδιαφυγής; Κι εκείνα που είναι ψηλότερα από τα μεσαία και τα υψηλά, αλλά δεν δηλώνονται, πότε θα τα πιάσετε; Πόσες φορές θα ξαναπληρώσουν οι ηλίθιοι που έκαναν το λάθος να δηλώνουν όλα τα εισοδήματά τους; Εδώ μέχρι και συνταξιούχοι κρύβουν συντάξεις! Αμάν πια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2012)

Φίλος, που μένει σε μικρή συνοριακή πόλη στα βόρεια, αποφάσισε να αξιοποιήσει τον κήπο του φυτεύοντας λαχανικά. «Κοίταξε να δεις μόνος σου γιατί», μου έγραψε και μου έστειλε τη συνημμένη φωτό:







«Αν δεν συνέλθουμε γρήγορα, δεν μας σώζει τίποτε. Ούτε σκατά προβάτων δεν μπορούμε να συσκευάσουμε και τα κάνουμε εισαγωγή από την Ισπανία!»

Η ισπανική προέλευση φαίνεται από την πίσω πλευρά του σάκου. Αν δεν αρκεί ο λόγος μου, υπάρχει και γι' αυτό η σχετική εικόνα...


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2012)

Αχ, δεν αντιλαμβάνεστε τις αρχές της σύγχρονης οικονομίας. Καταμερισμός εργασιας. Οι Ισπανοί έχουν αναλάβει την κοπριά, εμείς έχουμε αναλάβει τα λάχανα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2012)

Εντυπωσιακά είναι τα στοιχεία της Τραπέζης της Ελλάδος για τα εμβάσματα που έφυγαν προς τράπεζες του εξωτερικού, τη χρονιά που η χώρα μας μπήκε σε τροχιά Μνημονίου. Το ρεκόρ του 2010 κατέχει ο συμπατριώτης μας Γ.Δ. (επώνυμο - όνομα) ο οποίος έβγαλε έξω 52.133.146,94 ευρώ, ενώ δήλωσε στην Εφορία... 25.099,50 ευρώ.

Σύμφωνα με Τα Νέα, πρόκειται για τα επίσημα στοιχεία της Τραπέζης της Ελλάδος τα οποία είναι σε γνώση του υπουργείου Οικονομικών και αφορούν το 2010. 

Στον πίνακα της Τραπέζης της Ελλάδος αναφέρονται τα εμβάσματα πάνω από 100.000 ευρώ τα οποία ταξίδεψαν στο εξωτερικό, ενώ μεταξύ των ονομάτων υπάρχουν και 70 αλλοδαποί, άνδρες και γυναίκες, με ονόματα που παραπέμπουν σε χώρες της πρώην Ανατολικής Ευρώπης. Υπάρχουν, εξάλλου, ορισμένες περιπτώσεις πολιτών με αγγλικό, γερμανικό και ιταλικό επώνυμο.

Στον κατάλογο του 2010 η πλειονότητα των Ελλήνων κροίσων που προτίμησαν την ασφάλεια τραπεζών του εξωτερικού ανήκει στους απολύτως ...πάμφτωχους καθώς 403 δήλωσαν εισόδημα μηδέν.

Μεταξύ αυτών, θεωρείται βέβαιο ότι υπάρχουν μέλη ανωνύμων εταιρειών, καθώς είναι συνήθης πρακτική να «περνούν» όλο το εισόδημά τους στις εταιρείες. 

Το φαινόμενο όμως ορισμένοι να βγάζουν έξω ποσά από 10 εκατ. ευρώ έως 52 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ δηλώνουν ως εισόδημα μικροποσά όπως 496 ευρώ και 5.588,98 εγείρει υποψίες. Ακόμα και η περίπτωση του κ. Ρ.Σ., ο οποίος κατέχει το ρεκόρ να έχει δηλώσει το υψηλότερο εισόδημα στον κατάλογο, 371.774,72 ευρώ: θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να εξηγήσει πώς κατάφερε να βγάλει έξω 30.312.841,31 ευρώ. 

Σύμφωνα με πηγή η οποία έχει γνώση του καταλόγου, «το θέμα δεν είναι εάν κάποιοι έβγαλαν έξω χρήματα που προέκυψαν από νόμιμες δραστηριότητες, από εταιρικά κέρδη, κληρονομιές, τυχερά παιγνίδια, ή οικονομίες μιας ζωής. Αυτό που θα πρέπει επιτέλους όμως να γίνει είναι μια σοβαρή έρευνα από το ΣΔΟΕ και τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του υπουργείου Οικονομικών για να διαπιστωθεί εάν ανάμεσα στα τεράστια ποσά που έφυγαν από τις ελληνικές τράπεζες υπάρχουν προϊόντα από εγκληματική δραστηριότητα, αν υπάρχει μαύρο χρήμα, αν υπάρχει φοροδιαφυγή».

Πέρα από τη μεγάλη πλειονότητα που δήλωσαν μηδενικό εισόδημα, υπάρχουν ακόμη: 61 πολίτες που δήλωσαν εισόδημα μέχρι 500 ευρώ, 39 πολίτες που δήλωσαν από 500 έως 1.000 ευρώ, 81 που δήλωσαν από 1.000 έως 5.000 ευρώ, 34 που δήλωσαν από 5.000 έως 10.000 ευρώ. Από εκεί και πάνω, 48 δήλωσαν έως 20.000 ευρώ, 25 πολίτες έως 40.000 ευρώ και 25 από 40.000 έως 100.000 ευρώ.

Ο Κ.Ε., για παράδειγμα, δήλωσε εισόδημα 98,69 ευρώ και έβγαλε έξω ακριβώς 700.000 ευρώ, ενώ ο Μ.Κ. δήλωσε 14,94 ευρώ και έβγαλε έξω 450.000 ευρώ.

Αλλοδαπός με επώνυμο χώρας πρώην Ανατολικής Ευρώπης S.O. δήλωσε (άρα είναι νόμιμος μετανάστης) 214 ευρώ εισόδημα και έβγαλε έξω 247.848,56 ευρώ, ενώ ο Έλληνας Π.Θ. δήλωσε... 10,50 ευρώ και έβγαλε έξω 201.000 ευρώ. Η Σ.Α. δήλωσε 10,27 ευρώ, αλλά έβγαλε στο εξωτερικό 150.000 ευρώ, ενώ υπάρχει και φορολογούμενος ο οποίος στη φορολογική του δήλωση κατέγραψε το... αστρονομικό ποσό του ενός λεπτού (0,01). Πρόκειται για την κυρία Κ.Ο. η οποία την ίδια χρονιά έβγαλε στο εξωτερικό 201.501 ευρώ.

​ 
Με τα κριτήρια του κυρίου Σταϊκούρα, κάποιοι από τους κυρίους και τις κυρίες που αναφέρονται στην είδηση όχι μόνο δεν θεωρούνται "μεσαίων και υψηλών εισοδημάτων", αλλά μάλλον στους άπορους θα πρέπει να τους κατατάσσει.

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι τελικά η μόνη (σχεδόν) δίκαιη φορολόγηση που έχει γίνει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ήταν το χαράτσι των ακινήτων, επειδή επιβλήθηκε και σε όλους αυτούς τους κυρίους που δήλωναν ετήσιο εισόδημα 10 ευρώ. Απλώς έπρεπε να βελτιωθεί με διάφορους τρόπους για να αφήσει έξω τους πραγματικά φτωχούς -- όχι τους κατά δήλωσή τους φτωχούς, αφού η φορολογική δήλωση είναι το πιο ατελές εργαλείο που υπάρχει, στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον. Ίσως δούμε κάποια δικαιοσύνη στη φορολόγηση αν δημιουργηθεί κάποτε περιουσιολόγιο, όπου θα περιλαμβάνονται τα πάντα, σπίτια, αυτοκίνητα, καταθέσεις, εμβάσματα στο εξωτερικό, χρεώσεις σε πιστωτικές κάρτες κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Η φορολόγηση ακίνητης περιουσία θεωρείται γενικά η πιο δίκαιη κι αυτό γιατί δεν είναι εύκολο να κρύψεις ακίνητη περιουσία και γιατί ο καθένας πληρώνει πραγματικά ανάλογα με το πόση περιουσία έχει. Επιπλέον είναι σίγουροι φόροι καθώς δύσκολα ο άλλος θα πουλήσει το σπίτι του για να μην πληρώνει φόρους σ'αυτό. Το πολύ να πουλήσει ό,τι πραγματικά δεν χρειάζεται. Και θα το αγοράσει κάποιος άλλος, που θα φορολογηθεί. 

Πέρα από αυτό, τα χρήματα που βρίσκονται στις τράπεζες της Ελλάδας και μετακινούνται με εμβάσματα δεν είναι παράνομα γιατί εδώ και μια δεκαετία πάνω- κάτω όλες οι χώρες της ΕΕ ζητάνε αποδείξεις πόθεν έσχες για καταθέσεις άνω των 5000 ευρώ (προαιρετικά, για μεγαλύτερα ποσά υποχρεωτικά). Το ίδιο και η Ελβετία, οι ΗΠΑ, οι Μπαχάμες, το Μαν, και γενικώς, για να βρεις συνεργάσιμο τραπεζικό για κομπίνες θα πρέπει να έχεις να διαθέσεις πολύ περισσότερα από 50 εκατομμύρια ευρώ (το Λονδίνο είναι γνωστό κέντρο νομιμοποίησης χρήματος, π.χ. αλλά κι εκεί, μιλάμε για περιουσίες δικτατόρων της Μ. Ανατολής και άνω). Φυσικά μπορείς να πεις ψέματα για μικρά ποσά, αλλά δεν μπορείς να κρύψεις εκατομμύρια εύκολα. Και αν υποθέσουμε ότι οι ελληνικές τράπεζες δεν κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, οι τράπεζες του εξωτερικού που πήγαν αυτά τα χρήματα ρώτησαν. Και ενημέρωσαν την αστυνομία τους. 

Τώρα, ορισμένα από τα άλλα που λέει το άρθρο μπορεί να έχουν πολύ απλές εξηγήσεις. Για παράδειγμα, αυτό με τις εταιρίες και το ότι πολλοί περνούν το εισόδημά τους σε εταιρείες. Π.χ., ο διευθυντής της μητέρας μου είχε έξι εταιρικά αυτοκίνητα και το σπίτι του ανήκε σε εταιρία, και οι καταθέσεις του ήταν καταθέσεις της εταιρίας κλπ κλπ. Ανήθικο ίσως, αλλά όχι παράνομο. Νομιμότατη φοροδιαφυγή. Αν πιστεύουμε ότι είναι πρόβλημα, ας την καταργήσουμε.



> Ακόμα και η περίπτωση του κ. Ρ.Σ., ο οποίος κατέχει το ρεκόρ να έχει δηλώσει το υψηλότερο εισόδημα στον κατάλογο, 371.774,72 ευρώ: θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να εξηγήσει πώς κατάφερε να βγάλει έξω 30.312.841,31 ευρώ.



Απλό, και μας το λέτε κι εσείς: πήγε στην τράπεζα και συμπλήρωσε αίτηση εμβάσματος εξωτερικού. :lol::lol:
Όσο για το ότι θα έχει ενδιαφέρον, δε νομίζω. Μπορεί ένα μέρος από αυτά να το κληρονόμησε (πληρώνοντας τους ανάλογους φόρους κληρονομιάς), ένα μέρος να είναι οικονομίες από το ετήσιο εισόδημά του που έχουν φορολογηθεί νόμιμα (δεν απαγορεύεται να ζει με 1000 ευρώ το μήνα και να βάζει στην άκρη τα υπόλοιπα, ούτε απαγορεύεται να έχει π.χ. σύζυγο που βγάζει άλλα 400Κ ετησίως και να ζούνε με το εισόδημα του ενός), ένα μέρος να είναι τόκοι καταθέσεων (αν τα είχε καταθέσει με κανένα ξεφτίλα επιτόκιο 1.5% τα 30 εκ δίνουν 450Κ το χρόνο) κλπ κλπ που μόνο αυτός κι ο λογιστής του ξέρουν. 

Χωρίς να αμφιβάλλω ότι γίνεται φοροδιαφυγή, πιστεύω ότι τα ΜΜΕ κοιτάζουν απλώς να δημιουργήσουν αίσθηση. Όπως λέει και το ίδιο το άρθρο, _το θέμα δεν είναι εάν κάποιοι έβγαλαν έξω χρήματα που προέκυψαν από νόμιμες δραστηριότητες, από εταιρικά κέρδη, κληρονομιές, τυχερά παιγνίδια, ή οικονομίες μιας ζωής._ Όντως αυτό δεν είναι το θέμα. Και πάω στοίχημα ότι πολλά από τα παραδείγματα που μας δίνει ανήκουν σε μια από αυτές τις κατηγορίες. Γιατί το πραγματικά παράνομο χρήμα δεν το βλέπεις ποτέ. Απόδειξη το ότι δεν μας λένε ποτέ ότι έβγαλε 30 εκ. στο εξωτερικό με εμβάσματα τρόφιμος των φυλακών. Ομοίως δεν βλέπεις ποτέ το παράνομο χρήμα στα μικροποσά. Τα ιδιαίτερα του δάσκαλου, ο υδραυλικός που δεν κόβει απόδειξη κλπ. άνθρωποι που δεν ζουν σαν Κροίσοι, ούτε έχουν εκατομμύρια στην τράπεζα αλλά ζουν ζωή πάνω από τις δυνατότητές του κανονικού τους εισοδήματος. Κι αυτούς δύσκολα τους πιάνεις. 

ΥΓ όταν λέει ο Χ δήλωσε εισόδημα Υ εννοεί μικτό εισόδημα, όχι φορολογητέο εισόδημα, ε; Γιατί αν μας δίνει το φορολογητέο, τότε είναι όλο το άρθρο λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2012)

Άρθρα όπως αυτό στο in.gr με μπερδεύουν για πολλούς λόγους. Το άρθρο δεν το κατέβασε το κεφάλι του δημοσιογράφου: είναι επίσημα στοιχεία που κάτι θέλουν να πουν. Είναι δυνατό να θέλουν να πουν ότι όλα αυτά είναι νόμιμα και τα λέμε για φιγούρα αλλά δεν πρόκειται να βγάλουμε δεκάρα από αυτή την ιστορία; Ένα μυστήριο που πρέπει να λυθεί.

Δεύτερο μυστήριο: είναι δυνατό οι Έλληνες να βγάζουν λεφτά στο εξωτερικό χωρίς να καταφέρνουν να δικαιολογούν τα αδικαιολόγητα; Στη χώρα όπου παίρνουν συντάξεις και οι πεθαμένοι; Δύσκολο. Μυστήριο πάντως που πρέπει κι αυτό να λυθεί.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Συνόψισες πολύ καλά αυτό που σκεφτόμουν. Μόνο που εγώ δεν αναρωτιέμαι, είμαι σίγουρη ότι πρόκειται για τακτική εκφοβισμού και εντυπωσιασμού. 
Και για απόδειξη, πρόσφατα χρειάστηκε ένας φίλος μου χρήματα στην Αγγλία για μια αγορά και ζήτησε από τους γονείς του 20Κ ευρώ. Πάει λοιπόν η μητέρα του μια και δυο στην Εθνική και ζητάει έμβασμα εξωτερικού από το λογαριασμό της (που πληρώνεται την επικουρική σύνταξή της εδώ και χρόνια). 
Πρώτη ερώτηση: τι τα θέλετε τα λεφτά; (μιλάμε για τα λεφτά ΤΗΣ, για τις καταθέσεις ΤΗΣ)
Τους είπε ότι τα χρειάζεται ο γιός της για τον ΧΥΖ λόγο
Δεύτερη ερώτηση: έχετε αποδείξεις ότι τα χρειάζεται ο γιός σας;
Η μητέρα του διαμαρτυρήθηκε στο σημείο αυτό και ο υπάλληλος της είπε ότι ρωτάει επειδή ελέγχουν για φοροδιαφυγή και ότι η εφορία μπορεί να κάνει έλεγχο και να ρωτήσει. ΟΚ, όταν θα ρωτήσει η εφορία θα τους πάμε στοιχεία. 
Τρίτη ερώτηση: και πού τα βρήκατε τα λεφτά που έχετε στο λογαριασμό σας;
Σε αυτό το σημείο τους υπέδειξε ότι αν κοιτάξουν την κίνηση του λογαριασμού θα δουν ότι πρόκειται για επικουρική σύνταξη που κατατίθεται κάθε μήνα εδώ και Χ χρόνια και δεν έχει γίνει καμία ανάληψη ποτέ. Ευτυχώς ο υπάλληλος κατάλαβε την ηλιθιότητα της ερώτησής του και δεν επέμεινε. 
Τελικά, η υπόθεση συνεχίστηκε με εξίσου ηλίθιες ερωτήσεις και με συνεχή υπενθύμιση ότι η εφορία θα ελέγξει και υπονοούμενα ότι για να θέλεις να στείλεις χρήματα στο εξωτερικό είσαι ύποπτος. Επιπλέον της ζήτησαν να προσκομίσει εκκαθαριστικό της εφορίας, πιστοποιητικά Α, Β, Γ κλπ κλπ. Όλα αυτά με άγριο ύφος. 
Τελικά η γυναίκα έκανε μεταβίβαση σε άλλη τράπεζα και έστειλε το έμβασμα από την άλλη τράπεζα. Και εκεί της είπαν ότι γίνονται δειγματοληπτικοί έλεγχοι της εφορίας για μεγάλα ποσά, τη διαβεβαίωσαν ότι 20Κ δεν είναι μεγάλο ποσό, αλλά να είναι προετοιμασμένη σε περίπτωση που κλπ κλπ. Και έληξε το ζήτημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2012)

Όπως είπε η SBE, έστω ζευγάρι μισθωτών με μισθό 25.000 ο καθένας, ας πούμε για ευκολία σταθερό σε όλη τη σταδιοδρομία τους. Δηλώνουν τα πάντα, ζουν με το εισόδημα του ενός και αποταμιεύουν έξυπνα τα λεφτά του άλλου.

Μετά από 30 χρόνια, ανατοκιζόμενα με ένα μέσο επιτόκιο 5%, τα 25.000 ξεπερνούν το 1.500.000. Οπότε, ευκολότατα και νομιμότατα μπορεί κάποιος που δηλώνει 50.000 να βγάλει, μια φορά και εφάπαξ, 1.500.000 στο εξωτερικό.

Ποιος κάνει τέτοιο πράγμα; Και ένα ζευγάρι στα 100.000 να είναι, πάλι μαζεύονται καμιά πενηνταριά.

Ηθικό δίδαγμα: Μόνο το περιουσιολόγιο σε συνδυασμό με τον υποχρεωτικό επαγγελματικό τραπεζικό λογαριασμό, από όπου διακινούνται τα επαγγελματικά έσοδα και έξοδα (αλλιώς πρέπει να τεκμηριώνεται η προέλευσή τους), μπορεί να συμβάλει στο μάζεμα της φοροδιαφυγής. Και πάλι, όμως, ένα ποσοστό λίγο πάνω από το ύψος του ΦΠΑ («θες απόδειξη ή να σου κόψω τον ΦΠΑ;») είναι αναμενόμενο ότι θα ξεφεύγει (άλλος ένας λόγος να μειωθεί ο ΦΠΑ).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Είμαι σίγουρη ότι πρόκειται για τακτική εκφοβισμού και εντυπωσιασμού.


Πάντως ούτε εκφοβισμός ούτε εντυπωσιασμός τα όσα ζητήθηκαν από τη μητέρα του φίλου σου στην ΕΤΕ. Το «άγριο ύφος» φυσικά και δεν δικαιολογείται, αλλά τα αιτούμενα στοιχεία αποτελούν δικαίωμα και υποχρέωση της τράπεζας να τα ζητήσει (βλ. συνημμένο ΦΕΚ Β' 503/29-02-2012).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ηθικό δίδαγμα: Μόνο το περιουσιολόγιο σε συνδυασμό με τον υποχρεωτικό επαγγελματικό τραπεζικό λογαριασμό, από όπου διακινούνται τα επαγγελματικά έσοδα και έξοδα (αλλιώς πρέπει να τεκμηριώνεται η προέλευσή τους), μπορεί να συμβάλει στο μάζεμα της φοροδιαφυγής. Και πάλι, όμως, ένα ποσοστό λίγο πάνω από το ύψος του ΦΠΑ («θες απόδειξη ή να σου κόψω τον ΦΠΑ;») είναι αναμενόμενο ότι θα ξεφεύγει (άλλος ένας λόγος να μειωθεί ο ΦΠΑ).


Ακριβώς έτσι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Ζαζ, επειδή είναι πολλές σελίδες αυτό που στέλνεις, μπορείς να μου υποδείξεις ακριβώς το σημείο που έχεις υπόψη σου και θα σου απαντήσω; Γιατί αρχίζω να διαβάζω και βλέπω να λέει για όριο ανάληψης 50Κ ευρώ (το ποσό για το οποίο γινόταν τόσο θέμα ήταν λιγότερο από τα μισά), για κατάθεση μετρητών (κι όχι για ανάληψη) και γενικά διάφορα που δε νομίζω ότι έχουν σχέση με την περίπτωση.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

Είναι πολύ απλό: Με το που πας πλέον στην τράπεζα αυτή είναι από τον Νόμο υποχρεωμένη να σου ζητήσει το εκκαθαριστικό της εφορίας σου στα πλαίσια ταυτοποίησης του πελάτη και μέτρων δέουσας επιμέλειας. «Τα εισοδήματα πελάτη φυσικού προσώπου, επαληθεύονται βάσει του εκκαθαριστικού σημειώματος φορολογίας εισοδήματος.» Η διαδικασία ταυτοποίησης είναι υποχρεωτική για ποσά άνω των 15.000€ (θεώρησα πως τούτο θα ήταν γνωστό, καθότι ισχύει ήδη βάσει του ΦΕΚ Β' 650/09-04-2009, απλώς τώρα έγινε υποχρεωτική και η προσκόμιση του εκκαθαριστικού κατά την ταυτοποίηση), επομένως καλώς ζητήθηκε από την ΕΤΕ.

5.3 Τα Πιστωτικά Ιδρύματα εφαρμόζουν, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 12 του ν.3691/2008, τα μέτρα δέουσας επιμέλειας ως προς τον πελάτη στις εξής περιπτώσεις: [...]
β) όταν διενεργούν οποιαδήποτε συναλλαγή, το ποσό της οποίας είναι ισότιμο των 15.000 ευρώ τουλάχιστον, είτε διενεργείται με μια πράξη, είτε με περισσότερες μεταξύ των οποίων φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποια σχέση. [...]
5.4 Τα μέτρα δέουσας επιμέλειας ως προς τον πελάτη περιλαμβάνουν: [...]
iii. Τη συλλογή πληροφοριών για το σκοπό και τη σκοπούμενη φύση [...] σημαντικών συναλλαγών ή δραστηριοτήτων του πελάτη. [...]

Για αυτόν τον λόγο ερωτάται ο πελάτης σχετικά με τον πραγματικό σκοπό για τον οποίον πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα χρήματα, καθότι η τράπεζα είναι υποχρεωμένη να εξετάσει και να τεκμηριώσει εάν τα χρήματα μεταφέρονται με «προφανή οικονομικό ή σαφή νόμιμο λόγο» ή όχι.

Όλη η διαδικασία, έτσι όπως την περιγράφεις, ήταν η από τον Νόμο προβλεπόμενη.

ΥΓ Όσο δε για το «άγριο ύφος», πολλές φορές ο πελάτης που δεν έχει συνηθίσει σε τέτοιες συναλλαγές με την τράπεζά του γίνεται πιο εύθικτος ή ευαίσθητος. Εδώ άνθρωποι ψημένοι στο τραπεζικό κουρμπέτι και πάλι καμιά φορά μπορεί να έχουν αμφιβολίες για το αν έχουν όλα τους τα δικαιολογητικά εντάξει ή ακόμη και να ψαρώσουν αν πέσουν πάνω σε κάνα στραβάδι ή στόκο (που όμως δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι τους φέρθηκε με αγένεια).


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Δεν διαφωνώ με τη διαδικασία ταυτοποίησης, άλλωστε δεν θα ήθελε κανένας να κάνει συναλλαγές στο λογαριασμό του κάποιος τρίτος. Όμως, όπως μου το είπαν, δεν ζητήθηκε από τον πελάτη να συμπληρώσει κάποιο έντυπο και να προσκομίσει έγγραφα αλλά τον ρώταγε ο υπάλληλος. Αυτό αν μη τι άλλο είναι κλασσική περίπτωση ελληνικής εξυπηρέτησης πελατών, που δημιουργεί παρεξηγήσεις και αρνητικό κλίμα. 

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί η διαδικασία δεν εφαρμόζεται όταν ο πελάτης θέλει να στείλει τα χρήματα στο εσωτερικό. Όπως είπα, η μητέρα του φίλου μου έστειλε τα χρήματα σε άλλη τράπεζα και έστειλε το έμβασμα από την άλλη τράπεζα. 

Και γιατί εφαρμόζεται στις αναλήψεις κι όχι στις καταθέσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

Ποιος είπε ότι ο Νόμος προβλέπει αποκλειστικά συμπλήρωση εντύπων και όχι συνέντευξη με τον αρμόδιο υπάλληλο; Είναι απόλυτα κανονική διαδικασία· ο δε αφορισμός σου περί «κλασικής περίπτωσης ελληνικής εξυπηρέτησης πελατών» με έκανε να κοιτάξω πεντέξι φορές ποιος είναι ο αναρτών (να κάνω κι εγώ την ταυτοποίησή μου, βρε αδελφέ), καθότι μέχρι τώρα έχεις δείξει να είσαι αλλεργική σε τέτοιου είδους αστήρικτους αφορισμούς.

Επίσης να σε πληροφορήσω πως έχω ανοίξει ο ίδιος λογαριασμούς σε λονδρέζικα υποκαταστήματα των RBS, HSBC, Barclays, Lloyds TSB & NatWest· παντού (δλδ σε όλες τους) και για οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία έπρεπε πρώτα να μιλήσω για πολύ ώρα (έως και ώρες) με κάποιον υπεύθυνο εξυπηρέτησης πελατών (κατά κανόνα αφού είχε προηγηθεί ραντεβού) πριν καν εμφανιστεί πάνω στο γραφείο του το παραμικρό έντυπο προς συμπλήρωση. Και ειδικά στις RBS & Barclays με γνώριζαν προσωπικά οι περισσότεροι υπάλληλοι του συγκεκριμένου υποκαταστήματος. Ποτέ πάντως αυτό δεν μου κακοφάνηκε ούτε μου φάνηκε δείγμα προβληματικής εξυπηρέτησης.

Τώρα, σχετικά με τη μεταφορά χρημάτων στο εσωτερικό: Ποιος είπε πως και πάλι δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η ταυτοποίηση; Πήγα την Πέμπτη να καταθέσω χρήματα (300€, ολογράφως: τριακόσια) σε λογαριασμό τρίτου χωρίς να 'χω πάνω μου την ταυτότητά μου — και πολύ απλά δεν μου επιτράπηκε να διενεργήσω την κατάθεση. Τόσο απλά, τόσο ξεκάθαρα. Αλλά επειδή γνωρίζω την αρχή dura lex sed lex δεν μου κακοφάνηκε. Έφερα ταυτότητα κι η δουλειά έγινε.

Επίσης: Ποιος είπε ότι η ταυτοποίηση δεν εφαρμόζεται και στις καταθέσεις; Πήγες να καταθέσεις 20.000€ και δεν σου έκαναν ταυτοποίηση; :scared: Η δική μου εμπειρία λέει «NO way!»...

Τέλος, γνωρίζω κι εγώ τράπεζες ή συγκεκριμένα υποκαταστήματα ή συγκεκριμένους υπαλλήλους όπου είναι πιο χαλαρά τα πράγματα. Αλλά αυτοί είναι χαλαρότεροι _παρά _τον Νόμο, όχι _σύμφωνα με _τον Νόμο. Κι ούτε μπορεί να μου εγγυηθεί κανείς πως θα παραμείνουν χαλαροί αν πέσει κάνα κωλοδάχτυλο απ' τη Διοίκησή τους ή την ΕΕΤ ή την ΤτΕ ή όποιον άλλον.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Πρώτα πρώτα, μην μπερδεύουμε το να αποδείξεις ποιός είσαι δείχνοντας π.χ. ταυτότητα, με όλα τα άλλα. Είναι άσχετο με τη συζήτηση και δεν ήταν το πρόβλημα η έλλειψη εγγράφων ταυτότητας. 
Τώρα, επειδή κι εγώ έχω *ανοίξει* λογαριασμό σχετικά πρόσφατα δύο φορές, τη μία όλα έγιναν από τον υπολογιστή μου. Η άλλη τράπεζα ήθελε ραντεβού και στο ραντεβού ήταν εμφανές ότι ο υπάλληλος εκτός από τα στοιχεία μου, ψάρευε για να δει τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να μου πουλήσει. Κι όλο αυτό έγινε _με το χαμόγελο στα χείλη και με πολλή ευγένεια, χωρίς να με κάνει να αισθανθώ άβολα, ούτε να με κάνει να αισθανθώ ότι μου κάνουν ανάκριση, εξηγώντας μου ότι είναι υποχρεωμένοι από το νόμο να με ρωτήσουν και χωρίς υπονοούμενα ότι κάνω κάποια παράβαση_. 
Αλλά μιλάμε για *άνοιγμα* λογαριασμού, όχι για απλές συναλλαγές, έτσι; Αν πήγαινα να κανονίσω π.χ. μεταφορά χρημάτων σε άλλο λογαριασμό, πάλι με το χαμόγελο θα μου έκαναν ερωτήσεις αν χρειαζόταν να μου κάνουν ερωτήσεις. 
Στην περίπτωση που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω ο υπάλληλος:
α. μίλησε στον ενικό στην (όχι και τόσο μικρούλα) πελάτισσα- μη μου πεις ότι αυτό είναι γιατί αισθάνεται άνετα και φιλικά και όχι γιατί προσπαθεί να φανεί ότι έχει εξουσία.
β. ρώτησε με απότομο ύφος χωρίς να εξηγεί γιατί ρωτάει
γ. δεν απάντησε σε ερωτήσεις της πελάτισσας π.χ. ποιό είναι το κόστος της μεταφοράς (είπε "θα δούμε")

Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό κακή εξυπηρέτηση είναι που απλώς προκαλεί δυσαρέσκεια στον πελάτη.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

Μετατοπίζεις μόνη σου το θέμα της ταυτοποίησης (που εδώ δεν είναι απλώς ένα δελτίο ταυτότητας). Όπως ήδη είπα, δοθέντος του ποσού και των προβλέψεων του Νόμου περί ταυτοποίησης και δέουσας επιμέλειας στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση:
1. Καλώς η τράπεζα ζήτησε εκκαθαριστικό.
2. Καλώς η τράπεζα θέλησε να μάθει τον λόγο της μεταφοράς.
3. Καλώς η τράπεζα θέλησε να βεβαιωθεί ότι το μεταφερόμενο ποσό έχει προέλθει από νόμιμες πηγές.
4. Η τράπεζα δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να κάνει από μόνη της υποθέσεις, και μπορεί για όλα αυτά να ζητήσει τα σχετικά στοιχεία.
5. Δεν είναι περίεργο το να γίνει η όλη διαδικασία μέσα από συνέντευξη προτού συμπληρωθούν οποιαδήποτε χαρτιά.

Οπότε, για να μην σέρνεται το θέμα:
1. Η κακή εξυπηρέτηση είναι κακή εξυπηρέτηση, δεν είναι παρανομία ή κατάχρηση εξουσίας απ' τη μεριά της τράπεζας.
2. Η κακή εξυπηρέτηση είναι κακή εξυπηρέτηση και όχι «σίγουρη τακτική εκφοβισμού και εντυπωσιασμού».

Για να ξέρουμε το τι είναι «άσχετο» και το τι όχι. ;)


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 2, 2012)

*Παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή το "θαύμα" της Αργεντινής...
* http://www.capital.gr/stoupas/Article.aspx?id=1575747

ένα ενδιαφέρον ανάγνωσμα που μάλλον ξεφεύγει αρκετά από ό,τι είχαμε συνηθίσει να ακούμε για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, σχεδόν αιρετικό θα έλεγα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> *Παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή το "θαύμα" της Αργεντινής...
> * http://www.capital.gr/stoupas/Article.aspx?id=1575747
> 
> ένα ενδιαφέρον ανάγνωσμα που μάλλον ξεφεύγει αρκετά από ό,τι είχαμε συνηθίσει να ακούμε για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, σχεδόν αιρετικό θα έλεγα.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ειδικά η κατακλείδα: 
Το επερχόμενο δεύτερο κανόνι της Αργεντινής που θα σκάσει πολύ γρήγορα, θα είναι δυο φορές ισχυρότερο από το πρώτο. ​ 
Έχω παρόμοιες πληροφορίες από πρώτο χέρι για το "θαύμα της Αργεντινής" από ανθρώπους που επισκέπτονται την Αργεντινή τακτικά τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι γενικά συμφωνούμε ότι η τακτική "να γίνουμε Αργεντινή/ Ουρουγουάη/Παραγουάη" ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα της Λατινικής Αμερικής, γιατί αυτοί είχαν οικονομικά προβλήματα και έκαναν κάτι μαγικά και σώθηκαν, δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωσή μας. Η εμμονή μάλιστα στις οικονομίες του ισπανόφωνου κόσμου τη στιγμή που έχουμε παραδείγματα οικονομικής κρίσης και κοντινά (π.χ. Ανατολικό Μπλοκ) και καλύτερα τεκμηριωμένα στα δυτικά ΜΜΕ (Άπω Ανατολή) απλώς δείχνει ποια περιοχή ήξεραν καλύτερα όσοι κατέβασαν πρώτοι την ιδέα. Πιθανόν να ήταν οι ίδιοι που κατέβασαν πρώτοι την ιδέα της αντιγραφής των Ισπανών αναγακτισμένων. Ή πηγαίνοντας πιο πίσω, πιθανόν να ήταν αυτοί που μετά την πτώση του ανατολικού μπλοκ, βρήκαν ιδεολογική στέγη στην Κούβα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2012)

Η πολύ απλή πραγματικότητα είναι ότι είμαστε πρώτη και μοναδική περίπτωση στον κόσμο και ότι χάρη στην Ελλάδα θα γραφτούν πολλά από τα Νόμπελ οικονομίας των επόμενων δεκαετιών. Δεν είναι μόνο το δημόσιο έλλειμμα, είναι η δομή του δημόσιου και του ιδιωτικού πλούτου, οι κρατικές και κοινωνικές δομές (ή η ανυπαρξία τους) και πολλά άλλα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Είναι απαραίτητο να έχουμε πάντα την πρωτιά και να είμαστε μοναδικοί στα πάντα; 
Δε νομίζω ότι είμαστε τόσο ανάδερφοι όσο νομίζουμε, απλά όπως σε όλα, ποτέ δεν υπάρχει ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε δύο σημεία.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 3, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ειδικά η κατακλείδα:
> Το επερχόμενο δεύτερο κανόνι της Αργεντινής που θα σκάσει πολύ γρήγορα, θα είναι δυο φορές ισχυρότερο από το πρώτο. ​Έχω παρόμοιες πληροφορίες από πρώτο χέρι για το "θαύμα της Αργεντινής" από ανθρώπους που επισκέπτονται την Αργεντινή τακτικά τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια.



Χωρίς να θέλω να πάρω θέση, καθώς δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται τώρα στην Αργεντινή, βρήκα το κείμενο πολύ προχειρογραμμένο. Στην ουσία, αν κατάλαβα καλά, πρόκειται για ανώνυμη επιστολή κάποιου Γ.Κ. που παραθέτει κι ένα αμετάφραστο απόσπασμα από άρθρο του Bill Bonner (τον οποίο εγώ δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά αυτό δεν λέει πολλά, πάντως δεν πρέπει είναι και πολύ γνωστός γκουρού της οικονομίας). 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σας κάνει να θεωρείτε το κείμενο αξιόπιστο.
Στο Βήμα σήμερα πάντως, δημοσιεύτηκε η είδηση ότι «Ξόφλησε» η Αργεντινή τους πολίτες που έχασαν τις οικονομίες τους το 2001.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2012)

Από τις εξαγγελίες του *Κ. Χατζηδάκη* και την κυρίως θεσμική (και σε πολλά, εύλογη, μου φαίνεται) κριτική τους από τον *Γ. Σταθάκη* βγάζω ένα συμπέρασμα:

Κανείς δεν ξέρει πού και πώς θα βρεθούν εργασίες για το 1+ εκ. ανέργους και τους μη μετρημένους ημιάνεργους, ημιμισθοδοτούμενους, ημιαπασχολούμενους κ.λπ. Ολόκληροι κλάδοι του ιδιωτικού τομέα καταρρέουν (ανάμεσά τους και ο εκδοτικός), οι προοπτικές απασχόλησης στο δημόσιο είναι αστείες. Την ώρα που συζητάμε κατά πόσο είναι δίκαιο να μειωθούν οι συντάξεις κάτω από κάποιο όριο (1500, 2000, 2500) η ανεργία στη νεολαία χτυπάει κόκκινο.

Αν τα τέσσερα μεγάλα οδικά έργα δώσουν 30.000 θέσεις εργασίας (και 60.000 περιφερειακές) κατά τον υπουργό Κ. Χατζηδάκη, αυτό σημαίνει ότι χρειαζόμαστε 40 τέτοια έργα. Είναι δυνατό κάτι τέτοιο; Αν ακόμη και αυτές οι κολοβές πρωτοβουλίες αντιμετωπίζουν τόσα θεσμικά προβλήματα (κατά τον Γ. Σταθάκη), αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία;

Στην πραγματικότητα, το προηγούμενο μοντέλο, όπου το κράτος δανειζόταν και μέσω των δημοσίων παροχών κινούσε μια ξενοκίνητη οικονομία υπηρεσιών (με άλλα λόγια, το κράτος δανειζόταν για να πουλάμε ο ένας στον άλλο πράγματα που αγοράζαμε κυρίως απέξω), έχει καταρρεύσει και για να ξαναέρθει ανάπτυξη, εξωστρεφής αυτή τη φορά, πρέπει να γίνει κάποιας μορφής σχεδιασμός.

Κτγμ, η στροφή στη γεωργία και τη βιομηχανία δεν μπορεί να μας δώσει την ανάπτυξη σε μεγάλη κλίμακα που χρειαζόμαστε. Δεν έχουμε τις εκτάσεις, δεν έχουμε τις επενδύσεις και τις υποδομές, και σίγουρα δεν θέλουμε να ανταγωνιστούμε διεθνώς με όπλο τους καταρρέοντες μισθούς μας. Οπότε; Πού αλλού θα βρεθούν τόσες εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας πέρα από τις υπηρεσίες; Και ποιες υπηρεσίες μπορεί να είναι τόσο εξωστρεφείς και τόσο μαζικές ώστε να δημιουργήσουν επαρκή αριθμό θέσεων εργασίας ώστε να αρχίσουν να κινούνται και παράπλευρες υπηρεσίες (εμπορικά κ.λπ.);


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2012)

Aυτή έιναι η απορία μου από την αρχη της κρισης. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν εχω δει καμια σοβαρή προταση.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2012)

*Οριστική παύση για δικαστική υπάλληλο με καταθέσεις 7,9 εκατ. ευρώ*

[...]Η δικαστική υπάλληλος παύθηκε οριστικά, πριν από λίγες ημέρες, από το αρμόδιο πειθαρχικό συμβούλιο, για τα πειθαρχικά παραπτώματα της «αναξιοπρεπούς και ανάξιας διαγωγής εντός και εκτός υπηρεσίας», ενώ εκκρεμεί σε βάρος της και το ποινικό σκέλος της υπόθεσης.

Η αποκάλυψη του θέματος έγινε πριν από λίγους μήνες, όταν άνδρες του Σώματος Επιθεωρητών Ελεγκτών Δημόσιας Διοίκησης (ΣΕΕΔΔ) εντόπισαν «όργιο» μαύρου χρήματος σε τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς 13 δημοσίων υπαλλήλων οι οποίοι έκρυβαν στις καταθέσεις τους περισσότερα από 25 εκατομμύρια ευρώ.

Μεταξύ των προσώπων αυτών ήταν και η εν λόγω δικαστική υπάλληλος που υπηρετούσε στο Διοικητικό Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών τα τελευταία 31 χρόνια και η οποία είχε, σε 30 τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς, «αδικαιολόγητες» καταθέσεις ύψους 7.965.236,64 ευρώ. Ακόμη, στην κατοχή της ιδίας και του συζύγου της εντοπίστηκε το σύνολο των μετοχών ανώνυμης εταιρείας, ενώ διέθετε και σημαντική ακίνητη περιουσία.​http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231208661

Τώρα μας λένε δηλαδή ότι της έκαναν τα τρία δύο... Και συγγνώμη για τη χυδαιότητα του ξεσπάσματος, αλλά λέει πουθενά η είδηση ότι της πήραν αυτά που υπαινίσσονται ότι κατείχε παρανόμως; Αλλιώς, την απέλυσαν μετά από 31 χρόνια υπηρεσίας, και στενοχωρήθηκε η κυρία; Ούτως ή άλλως έτοιμη να βγει στη σύνταξη ήταν. Την έκραξαν τουλάχιστον δημοσίως, σε όλη την Ελλάδα, όπως σ' αυτή εδώ την είδηση; Όχι, βέβαια, η κυρία έχει ένα πρόσωπο στην κενωνία, και δεν επιτρέπεται να το χάσει. Ας μη μας δουλεύουν, λοιπόν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2012)

Μα λέει ότι «εκκρεμεί το ποινικό σκέλος της υπόθεσης». Πώς θα της πάρουν οτιδήποτε χωρίς δικαστική απόφαση;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2012)

Όταν λέμε στην Ελλάδα "δικαστική απόφαση", εννοούμε συνήθως ατιμωρησία, σωστά; Μετά από καμιά 20αριά χρόνια θα έχει τελεσιδικήσει η υπόθεση. Θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να δεσμεύονται όλα τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία μέχρι να βγει δικαστική απόφαση. Ούτε αυτό το λέει πουθενά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να δεσμεύονται όλα τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία μέχρι να βγει δικαστική απόφαση.


Αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι το πρώτο από όλα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι το πρώτο από όλα.


Το πρώτο απ' όλα στις ενέργειες των αρχών και το πρώτο απ' όλα στη δημοσιοποίηση αυτών των αισχών.


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2012)

Στη χώρα της υψηλής δημοσιογραφίας μπορεί αυτό να θεωρείται παιδαριωδώς αυτονόητο... :devil:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2012)

Η παύση, λέει, αποφασίστηκε από τα πειθαρχικά όργανα. Ελπίζω η δικαστική οδός να έχει άλλα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2012)

Για ένα λεπτό, ούτε δέσμευση της περιουσίας της μπορεί να αποφασίσει ο εργοδότης της. Μπορεί φυσικά να έχει ήδη συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο ενόψει της ποινικής διαδικασίας, αλλά η είδηση δεν έχει θέμα το πώς πάει η δικαστική υπόθεση, το θέμα είναι η απόλυση. 
Βεβαίως και σε αυτό πιθανόν να υπάρχει μια μικρή βιασύνη, γιατί όταν κάποιος δεν έχει ακόμα καταδικαστεί δεν θα πρέπει να μπορείς να τον απολύεις, εφόσον δεν έχει αποδειχτεί η ενοχή του. Η σωστή τακτική θα ήταν να τη στείλουν σπίτι της άνευ αποδοχών με την υπόσχεση ότι αν αθωωθεί θα λάβει τα χρωστούμενα.

Επίσης, πιάσανε δεκατρείς με 25εκ, αυτή εδώ είχε εφτά, άρα οι άλλοι 12 είχαν 18, ενάμισι εκατομμύριο έκαστος. Ψιλικατζήδες!


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

*Νέο μοντέλο εφεδρείας επεξεργάζεται η κυβέρνηση με στόχο να πείσει τρόικα και εταίρους*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231208693&ref=newsletter

Δεν διάβασα παρακάτω, βαρέθηκα. Έφτανε η διατύπωση για να εκνευριστώ. Αυτή η συνεχώς κοντόθωρη προσέγγιση: να πείσουμε, να τουμπάρουμε, τους δανειστές για να πάρουμε την επόμενη δόση. Όχι για να πείσουμε τους επενδυτές, τους πολίτες, την ανάπτυξη, το μέλλον. Τίποτα το μακρύθωρο, τίποτα το εντυπωσιακό. Το ένα μπάλωμα πάνω στο άλλο μόνο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2012)

Η απεργία στην Caterpillar συνεχίζεται (προηγούμενο: #1808), αλλά υπάρχει πρόταση συμφωνίας που θα υποβληθεί στη βάση για ψήφιση (ΝΥΤ).

The strikers often insisted that it was wrong for Caterpillar to call for a six-year wage freeze when the company, the world’s leading producer of earth-moving equipment, had record profits of $4.9 billion last year and forecasts stronger earnings this year. Moreover, many strikers bristle at a pay freeze because compensation for Caterpillar’s chief executive, Douglas R. Oberhelman, jumped by 60 percent in 2011, to $16.9 million.

Ο πρώτος λαχνός τα παίρνει όλα, ή η ζωή ως καζίνο και Λαϊκό Λαχείο...


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2012)

To αξιοπερίεργο Costas είναι ότι κάποτε, όχι πολύ παλιά, αν μια επιχείρηση είχε προβλήματα και δεν δούλευε κάποια από τις κοινές μεθόδους λύσης της κρίσης, οι πρώτοι που θεωρούνταν υπεύθυνοι ήταν οι διευθυντές, οι οποίοι απολύονταν ή τους κόβανε το μισθό με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Τώρα μπορεί να βάλεις λουκέτο σε εκατό εταιρείες και να σου λένε ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σου και ανεβαίνει το κασέ σου.


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2012)

Η συγκεκριμένη πάντως εταιρεία πάει πολύ καλά, αλλά φαίνεται πως αυτό οφείλεται μόνο στον Νάμπερ Ουάν, στην πλέμπα καθόλου. Συμμετοχικός καπιταλισμός. Ας αγοράσουν μετοχές (με τους παγωμένους μισθούς).


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2012)

Αυτό είναι το αγγλοσαξονικό μοντέλο της αυθεντίας- η επιτυχία οφείλεται στον καλό αρχηγό (η αποτυχία στα κακά μέλη). 
Φυσικά είναι αυτοεκπληρούμενο μοντέλο, και επειδή έχει πολλά οφέλη για όποιον έχει ήδη κάποια ισχύ, τείνει να επικρατήσει και σε μη-αγγλοσαξονικές κουλτούρες.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2012)

Ένα σχόλιο αναγνώστη του Βήματος:

Αν κάποιος καταγράψει το εισόδημα που δηλώνει ένας επιτηδευματίας ή ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας όταν είναι ενεργός και το εισόδημα που δηλώνει ως συνταξιούχος θα καταγράψουμε το εξής: Το 80% αυτών των κατηγοριών δηλώνει εισόδημα όταν ασκούν το επάγγελμά τους που είναι το μισό από αυτό που παίρνουν ως συνταξιούχοι. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ζουν με τα χρήματα αυτά όταν είναι ενεργοί και δεν μπορούν να ζήσουν με τα ίδια χρήματα και ως συνταξιούχοι. Γιατί δεν συνδέουν την σύνταξη και σε αυτές τις κατηγορίες με το εισόδημα που δηλώνουν όταν είναι ενεργά εργαζόμενοι; Κάνω λάθος συλλογισμό; Με ευχαρίστηση να λάβω mail με προβληματισμούς αναγνωστών.
Βασίλης Κατσιώτης

​


----------



## bernardina (Aug 18, 2012)

Αδιόριστοι κατά εθελοντών, και μάλιστα με εξώδικο!

Προβληματίζομαι. Και διχάζομαι, δεν σας κρύβω. Και τους μεν εκτιμώ για την κίνηση να κάνουν δωρεάν φροντιστήριο στα παιδιά, και τον πόνο των δε κατανοώ, έστω κι αν δεν μ' αρέσει ούτε το ύφος τους ούτε η αντίδραση που επέλεξαν. 
Αλήθεια, κατά τη γνώμη σας πού βρίσκεται το δίκιο σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις (με δεδομένο το μαύρο, κατάμαυρο χάλι της παιδείας μας);


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2012)

Για τον πόνο όλων των «δε» (εκπαιδευτικών και ολόκληρης της υπόλοιπης κοινωνίας) θα πρέπει να γίνουν πολλά πράγματα. Ένα από τα πράγματα που _δεν_ πρέπει να γίνει είναι να απαγορευτεί ο εθελοντισμός, εφόσον γίνεται σωστά αυτό που γίνεται. Αν οι εθελοντές στραβώνουν παιδιά, έχουμε άλλου είδους πρόβλημα, άλλο λόγο να τους σταματήσουν. Αυτό ισχύει και για τις μεταφράσεις.


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2012)

Εγώ είμαι με τους εθελοντές και ανησυχώ στη σκέψη ότι στους "αδιόριστους εκπαιδευτικούς" που αύριο θα διδάσκουν τα παιδιά, ανήκουν άτομα που έχουν τόσο μαύρα μεσάνυχτα από κοινωνιολογία, από στατιστικές, από κοινή λογική στο κάτω κάτω. Έκαναν καμιά δημοσκόπηση σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν τις δωρεάν υπηρεσίες για να δουν αν θα χρησιμοποιούσαν τις υπηρεσίες επί πληρωμή αν δεν υπήρχε το τσάμπα; Και έδειξε η μελέτη τους ότι ο κόσμος προτιμάει τις δωρεάν υπηρεσίες γιατί είναι δωρεάν ή γιατί δεν έχει να πληρώσει; 
Τι ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνουν από τη φράση _τέρμα τα δίφραγκα_; 
(και τα δί-ευρα)
Τα Μεταλυκειακά Προπαρασκευαστικά Κέντρα δεν είχαν καταφέρει να ανταγωνιστούν τα ιδιωτικά φροντιστήρια παλιότερα, αν θυμάστε. 

Και λέει πουθενά ότι ο αδιόριστος εκπαιδευτικός θα κάνει ιδιαίτερα και τίποτ' άλλο; Μήπως θα πρέπει να καταργηθεί κάθε εθελοντική προσφορά για να μειωθεί η ανεργία; Μήπως να καταργήσουμε τα λεωφορεία, με έναν οδηγό για 50 άτομα, και να έχουμε καρέκλες με βαστάζους να μας μεταφέρουν, για να αυξηθεί η απασχόληση;

Επιπλέον, ο δήμος είναι ιδιοκτήτης των κτιρίων, ό,τι θέλει τα κάνει. Και θα έπρεπε όλοι οι δημοι να διαθέτουν τα σχολικά κτίρια τα απογέυματα για κοινωφελείς σκοπούς.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 18, 2012)

Κατ' αρχάς, συμφωνώ με την SBE από πάνω: νομίζω ότι, σε γενικές γραμμές, ένας γονιός που έχει να πληρώσει, θα προτιμήσει να κάνει το παιδί του μαθήματα επί πληρωμή. 

Στη συνέχεια, νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ στενάχωρο που υπάρχουν τόσοι άνεργοι εκπαιδευτικοί, αλλά α) το πρώτο που θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολεί είναι να φτιάξουμε την παιδεία ώστε να μην υπάρχει ανάγκη για φροντιστήρια (ξέρω, ξέρω, εδώ γελάμε), β) με λυπεί πάρα πολύ που οι ενέργειες των άνεργων εκπαιδευτικών στρέφονται κατά παιδιών που μπορεί να έχουν άνεργους γονείς, και γ) αυτό το «αδιόριστος» εκπαιδευτικός μου φαίνεται αστείο. Εκτός κι αν όσοι είμαστε απόφοιτοι ελληνικών ΑΕΙ είμαστε «αδιόριστοι [τάδε]». Δηλαδή, εκτός κι αν έχει το ελληνικό δημόσιο την υποχρέωση να προσλαμβάνει όλους όσοι *οικειοθελώς* επιλέγουν το επάγγελμα που θέλουν να κάνουν και στη συνέχεια φοιτούν στο αντίστοιχο ΑΕΙ .


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> [...]
> γ) αυτό το «αδιόριστος» εκπαιδευτικός μου φαίνεται αστείο. Εκτός κι αν όσοι είμαστε απόφοιτοι ελληνικών ΑΕΙ είμαστε «αδιόριστοι [τάδε]». Δηλαδή, εκτός κι αν έχει το ελληνικό δημόσιο την υποχρέωση να προσλαμβάνει όλους όσοι *οικειοθελώς* επιλέγουν το επάγγελμα που θέλουν να κάνουν και στη συνέχεια φοιτούν στο αντίστοιχο ΑΕΙ .


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4916


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2012)

Σύρραξη μεταξύ Υδραίων και οικονομικής αστυνομίας

(από το Πρώτο Θέμα, που φιλοξενεί και άλλα σχετικά άρθρα).


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2012)

Μα ποιός είναι ο ψαροταβερνιάρης; Ο αρχιμαφιόζος της Ύδρας που τρέχουν όλοι οι Υδραίοι να τον προστατέψουν; 
Μία διμοιρία των ΜΑΤ; Δέκα θα έστελνα εγώ, να συλλάβουν όποιον εμποδίζει την αστυνομία στο έργο της, όλοι μέσα. 

ΥΓ Το ξέρω ακούγομαι υπερβολική αλλά κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να αρχίσει να επιβάλλεται τάξη. 
ΥΓ2 Γιατί δεν του βάζανε ένα χοντρό πρόστιμο να τελειώνουν;


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2012)

Να προσθέσω στα παραπιοπάνω ότι εγώ είμαι αδιόριστη αστροναύτισσα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ2 Γιατί δεν του βάζανε ένα χοντρό πρόστιμο να τελειώνουν;


Από τα πρόστιμα που έχουν βάλει τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια έχει εισπραχθεί το 0,1%. Στην Ελλάδα η επιβολή προστίμου είναι κάτι σαν την παραπομπή δημοσίου υπαλλήλου στο πειθαρχικό: ανέκδοτο για χαζούς ακροατές.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2012)

Καταπληκτική ανακοίνωση του Σύριζα:

Η "πέτρα του σκανδάλου", η ελεγχθείσα ταβερνιάρισσα, οδηγήθηκε με χειροπέδες(!) υπό τα έκπληκτα βλέμματα των Υδραίων και των τουριστών στο Αστυνομικό Τμήμα, αφού το συνεργείο της Οικονομικής Αστυνομίας αντί να βεβαιώσει τη φορολογική παράβαση, που διαπιστώθηκε, ανέχθηκε να υπερβούν αυτές τον αριθμό των 10, ώστε το αδίκημα να είναι Αυτόφωρο.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231209686

Δηλαδή, δεν φταίει αυτή που έκανε 10 και βάδιζε ακάθεκτη για τις 100 παραβάσεις, φταίνε αυτοί που "ανέχθηκαν" και δεν τη σταμάτησαν μετά από την πρώτη παράβαση, ώστε να βάλουν ένα μικρό πρόστιμο και να της επιτρέψουν να συνεχίσει μετά από την αποχώρησή τους. Μάλλον αυτοί που τα λένε αυτά προτιμούν το διεφθαρμένο ΣΔΟΕ, που δεν πιάνει καμιά παράβαση και "λαδώνει" τις τσέπες των οργάνων του.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι κάπως πιο εύστοχο ήταν το ΚΚΕ: «[Η κυβέρνηση] απαιτεί από τους μικρούς επιχειρηματίες που φυτοζωούν να κλείσουν, προκειμένου να διευρυνθούν οι προκλητικές φοροαπαλλαγές και τα προνόμια των μεγάλων επιχειρηματιών». Κάποια αλυσίδα θα θέλει να ανοίξει ταβέρνες στην Ύδρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2012)

Ε, αυτό είναι θεωρία συνωμοσίας, και συγγνώμη, δεν ασπάζομαι καμία από αυτές.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2012)

Έπρεπε να έχω βάλει γελαστή φατσούλα; Το ΚΚΕ έφτιαξε την ανακοίνωσή του με το αυτόματο πρόγραμμα έκδοσης ανακοινώσεων, προφανώς.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2012)

Αααααα... Ναι, έπρεπε να βάλεις φατσούλα να κυλιέται στο πάτωμα από τα γέλια.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 19, 2012)

Οι δηλώσεις Παπαδημούλη είναι αυτό που θα περίμενα σαν επίσημη ανακοίνωση από το Σύριζα:

"Όσο μεγαλύτερη η φοροδιαφυγή, τόσο αγριότερη η περικοπή μισθών, συντάξεων. Καθαρές κουβέντες", έγραψε στο twitter το πρωί της Κυριακής ο βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Δημήτρης Παπαδημούλης. 

"Το δίκιο του Υδραιου φοροφυγά μου είναι απεχθές", σχολίασε ο κ. Παπαδημούλης καταδικάζοντας την πρακτική του ιδιοκτήτη της ταβέρνας στην Ύδρα να μην κόβει αποδείξεις αλλά και στηλιτεύοντας εμμέσως όσους έσπευσαν να πάρουν το μέρος του παραβάτη. 

"Όχι στην μνημονιακή πολιτική, την ασυλία των ισχυρών, την άδικη φοροκαταιγίδα. Αλλά και καμμιά ανοχή στην προκλητική φοροδιαφυγή τύπου Υδρας", έγραψε λίγο αργότερα ο βουλευτής του Συνασπισμού.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 19, 2012)

Πάντως, η φοροκαταιγίδα εν μέρει υπάρχει ακριβώς επειδή κάτι Υδραίοι μαγαζάτορες κλέβουν α) το ΦΠΑ, δηλαδή το κράτος και κυρίως τον πελάτη, καθώς βάζουν στην τσέπη τους το φόρο που ο πελάτης πληρώνει για το κράτος (23%) και β) το φόρο εισοδήματος, δηλαδή το κράτος, καθώς βάζουν στην τσέπη τους το φόρο που το κράτος θα τους παρακρατούσε (να πούμε 20%; ) Αυτό σημαίνει ότι από τα 123€ που βγάζει ο Υδραίος μαγαζάτορας, τα 80 είναι για την τσέπη του. Τα υπόλοιπα 43 τα κλέβει από τους υπόλοιπους, ανάμεσα στους οποίους βρίσκεται και ο συνταξιούχος που του κόβουν τη σύνταξη για να πληρώσει την τρύπα που δημιουργεί ο Υδραίος.


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Για όλα φταίνε οι διεφθαρμένοι πολιτικοί, που μας λένε μαζί τα φάγαμε. 

Είπα να τρολάρω λίγο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2012)

Μια φίλη μου πήγε να ψωνίσει από μπουτίκ της Αγ. Παρασκευής. Η μανδάμ ιδιοκτήτρια αρνήθηκε να της δώσει απόδειξη. Η φίλη μου είπε τότε, "Καλά, μη μου δώσεις, αλλά θα μου κόψεις το ΦΠΑ". Και τι της απάντησε; "Όχι, δεν μπορώ"! Δηλαδή, έξω από τα δόντια, της είπε, "Θα κλέψω κι εσένα και το κράτος"!


----------



## Resident (Aug 20, 2012)

1517 το τηλ. του ΥΠΟΙΚ για τέτοιου είδους περιπτώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> ...Η φίλη μου είπε τότε, "Καλά, μη μου δώσεις, αλλά θα μου κόψεις το ΦΠΑ".


Η υπόθεση χάλασε στο «Μαζί τα φάγαμε»...


----------



## Themis (Aug 20, 2012)

Στοιχειώδη μαθήματα αριθμητικής και λογικής από τον Βαρουφάκη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2012)

Κάποιες απορίες έχω σε σχέση με το κείμενο του Βαρουφάκη:

Στην περίοδο 2000-2008, το ΑΕΠ αυξανόταν (χωρίς να λάβουμε υπ’ όψη τον πληθωρισμό) με ρυθμό άνω του 5% ενώ το επιτόκιο ήταν μόλις 3,5% - να γιατί δεν υπήρχε κρίση χρέους εκείνη την εποχή.
Τα απόλυτα μεγέθη που καθορίζουν το λόγο χρέους προς ΑΕΠ δεν έχουν σημασία;

Φαντάζομαι ότι το σύνδρομο Παπακωνσταντίνου είναι αυτό που έχει γίνει σύνδρομο Στουρνάρα με σύνθημα «να μείνουμε ζωντανοί μέσα στο ευρώ» μέχρι να βρεθεί μια γενικότερη λύση. Να μη μείνουμε μόνοι μας εκτός ευρώ.

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι η καλύτερη λύση μια και δεν έχω ζήσει την επιστροφή στη δραχμή. Φαντάζομαι ότι η παραμονή στο ευρώ θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερη αν οι αποπάνω κάνανε καλύτερη δουλειά. Η επάνοδος στη δραχμή θα μπορούσε να γίνει με πιο έξυπνο τρόπο ή θα ήταν το σκέτο μπάχαλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2012)

*Έξι στους δέκα εμπόρους δεν κόβουν απόδειξη* (στο Τορίνο...)

*Εκατοντάδες φοροφυγάδες προσέρχονται για ρύθμιση στις κατά τόπους ΔΟΥ* (στη Γερμανία...)

Ε, ας υπάρχουν κι από αυτά εδώ. ;)


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τα απόλυτα μεγέθη που καθορίζουν το λόγο χρέους προς ΑΕΠ δεν έχουν σημασία;


Έχουν αλλά όχι τον καθοριστικό, αλλιώς χώρες όπως το ΗΒ με 365% χρέος / ΑΕΠ θα βρίσκονταν στο Μνημόνιο 77.



nickel said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι το σύνδρομο Παπακωνσταντίνου είναι αυτό που έχει γίνει σύνδρομο Στουρνάρα


Όχι, γιατί ο Στουρνάρας είναι φίλος του Βαρουφάκη και ο δεύτερος δεν θέλει να τον στενοχωρεί. 



nickel said:


> Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι η καλύτερη λύση μια και δεν έχω ζήσει την επιστροφή στη δραχμή. Φαντάζομαι ότι η παραμονή στο ευρώ θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερη αν οι αποπάνω κάνανε καλύτερη δουλειά. Η επάνοδος στη δραχμή θα μπορούσε να γίνει με πιο έξυπνο τρόπο ή θα ήταν το σκέτο μπάχαλο;


Με τα λίγα οικονομικά που καταλαβαίνω, όσο πιο ριζική είναι μια μεταβολή τόσο καλύτερη και αυστηρή οργάνωση θέλει. Αλλά μια άλλη απορία για τη δραχμή (αν τουλάχιστον πιστέψουμε τα λεγόμενα των περισσοτέρων, ασχέτως πολιτικής τοποθέτησης, σύμφωνα με την οποία αποτελεί βδέλυγμα η επιστροφή στη δραχμή) είναι με ποια μέθοδο θα αποφύγουμε την επιστροφή στη δραχμή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2012)

Αυτό που μου λείπει από τις (λογικές, όπως φαίνονται) αναλύσεις του Βαρουφάκη είναι το πρακτικό σχέδιο. Και εννοώ κάτι πιο πρακτικό από τις επικλήσεις στον ΓΑΠ να πάρει το ποδήλατό του και να κατέβει να μιλήσει με τους προτεστάντες στο Σύνταγμα και τις αναλύσεις για τα πυραμιδικά σχήματα (που δίκιο έχει, αλλά όλα αυτά λύνονται σε πολιτικό επίπεδο).

Αυτό που μου λείπει από τις αναλύσεις όλων είναι το πού θα βρεθούν οι δουλειές για 1,5 εκατομμύριο κόσμο. Το ξαναγράφω (κάπου θα το έχω ξαναπεί):

(α) Να ανταγωνιστείς σε τέτοια κλίμακα τους Αμερικάνους, Γερμανούς κ.λπ. σε βιομηχανία υψηλής τεχνολογίας μού μοιάζει απίθανο.
(β) Να ανταγωνιστείς σε τέτοια κλίμακα τις ανερχόμενες χώρες σε βιομηχανίες χαμηλού εργατικού κόστους, εκτός από δύσκολο (γιατί να φύγει ο άλλος από την Κίνα και να έρθει εδώ) μού φαίνεται και οικονομικά απρόσφορο.
(γ) Να ανταγωνιστείς σε τέτοια κλίμακα τις τεράστιες αγροτικές οικονομίες με τα χέρσα χωραφάκια σου, μού φαίνεται αστείο.
(δ) Να ανταγωνιστείς στον τομέα των υπηρεσιών όπως έκανες ως τώρα, αλλά χωρίς τα δανεικά για να κινείται π.χ. το εμπόριο αυτοκινήτων ή τα μεγάλα έργα ή οι επιδοτούμενες εκδόσεις δεν βλέπω να καλύπτονται 1,5 εκ. θέσεις εργασίας.

Άρα;

Και καλά λέει ο Στρατούλης ότι το νόμισμα δεν είναι ταμπού, αλλά δεν παύει να αντανακλά την πραγματική εικόνα της οικονομίας. Οπότε;


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άρα;


The million drachmas question.

Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι κάθε μακρόπνοο σχέδιο προϋποθέτει μια στοιχειωδώς λειτουργούσα οικονομία. Τώρα δεν την έχουμε. This mortal coil έχουμε. Νομίζω πως αναγκαστικά πρέπει να προηγηθεί μια επανεκκίνηση (οποιασδήποτε μορφής) που πρέπει να γίνει σύντομα, και μετά να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε μακροπρόθεσμο σχέδιο. Και αυτά που κατά καιρούς λέει ο Βαρουφάκης την επανεκκίνηση αφορούν, όχι το μετά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2012)

Δόχτορα, αυτές είναι και οι δικές μου απορίες εδώ και χρόνια, γι'αυτό λέω ότι φοβάμαι ότι δεν υπάρχει εύκολη λύση. 
Για να πετύχουμε έστω και το ένα τρίτο χρειάζεται επένδυση τόσο μεγάλη που πάντα ήταν δύσκολη, ειδικά στην τρέχουσα παγκόσμια οικονομική σαλάτα είναι αδύνατη. 
Η μετανάστευση μειώνει κάπως την πίεση, γι'αυτό εγώ δεν την θεωρώ μειονέκτημα, αλλά δεν είναι λύση. 
Η επανεκκίνηση που λέει ο Π2 είναι μέρος του ίδιο σχεδίου, όχι διαφορετικό. 

Στα κιτάπια μου λέει ότι μια λύση είναι η βιομηχανία υψηλής τεχνολογίας, αλλά για να αποκτήσεις τέτοια βιομηχανία πρέπει είτε να την είχες από παλιά είτε να είχες από παλιά παρεμφερή βιομηχανία και να μπορείς να μετεκπαιδεύσεις το εργατικό δυναμικό. Εμείς ό,τι λίγο είχαμε το χάσαμε πριν 30 χρόνια, οπότε είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το φτιάξουμε τώρα. 
Θα μπορούσαμε να προσπαθήσουμε να γίνουμε Ιρλανδία, αλλά η Ιρλανδία επωφελήθηκε από μια εικοσαετία διεθνούς οικονομικής ανάπτυξης και είχε το πλεονέκτημα της γλώσσας (και όπως είδαμε, δεν απέφυγε τελικά τα προβλήματα). Επιπλέον, υπάρχει ήδη μια Ιρλανδία στην ΕΕ, δεν ξέρω αν η αγορά σηκώνει κι άλλη.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2012)

Ίσως θα ήταν πιο αισιόδοξο να πει κανείς πως δεν χρειάζεται ένα σχέδιο που να πριμοδοτεί έναν τομέα.

Το πολυδιαβασμένο _The Corrupting Sea_ σκιαγραφεί μια αρχαία οικονομία που δεν είναι αυτάρκης ούτε όμως εξαρτώμενη από το εμπόριο, που αποφεύγει όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι την μονοκαλλιέργεια και τις προσόδους από ένα είδος οικονομικής δραστηριότητας και μόνο, και που στηρίζεται σε πολυσύνθετες δικτυώσεις μικρού και μεγάλου βεληνεκούς. 

Ζούμε σε μια εξίσου συνδεδεμένη και πολύ πιο σύνθετη οικονομία και ίσως πρέπει ν' αποφύγουμε κι εμείς τη μονοκαλλιέργεια. Δεν βλέπω τι όφελος θα έχουμε αν επικεντρωθούμε σ' έναν μόνο κλάδο της οικονομίας. Ναι, κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να βρούμε κάποιους κλάδους όπου έχουμε συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα, αλλά οποιοδήποτε μονολιθικό μάστερ πλαν μάλλον σε πρόσκαιρα κέρδη και μακροπρόθεσμη καταστροφή οδηγεί παρά στον πλούτο. 

Οπότε, επιμένω, ας βρούμε πρώτα ένα είδος οικονομικού γίγνεσθαι που να ανταποκρίνονται στα στοιχειώδη μαθηματικά και σε ορθολογικές δομές κοινωνικού γίγνεσθαι που να στηρίζονται στοιχειωδώς στην αλληλεγγύη, και τ' άλλα θα τα βρούμε στην πορεία.


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2012)

Εγώ (και καμιά χιλιάδα που ξέρουν καλύτερα από μένα) λένε ότι η υψηλή τεχνολογία είναι μια χαρά κλάδος, κι αν σκεφτείς ότι περιλαμβάνει τα πάντα θα δεις ότι δεν πρόκειται για "μονοκαλλιέργεια". Επίσης, δουλεύουμε με αυτά που έχουμε και αν υπήρχε ένας κλάδος που η Ελλάδα έκανε κάποιες προσπάθειες χρηματοδότησης και δημιουργία πυρήνων κλπ στο παρελθόν, αυτός ήταν η ιατρική/ φαρμακευτική έρευνα. Δυστυχώς, οι μεγάλες αμερικάνικες εταιρείες πήγαν και άνοιξαν στην Ιρλανδία, τι να κάνουμε, είχαν όλοι τους την κάψα να το παίζουν επιστροφή στις ρίζες (συνήθως ανύπαρκτες ρίζες). Οπότε πρέπει να προσελκύσουμε άλλους. 
Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι εγκαταλείπουμε όλα τα άλλα, αλλά στην Ελλάδα συχνά έχουμε εγκαταλείψει τα πάντα. Και ένα πρόβλημα που δεν μπορούμε να καλύψουμε από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη είναι ο επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός που είναι αίσχος. Γιατί οι εταιρείες θα κοιτάξουν να δουν όχι πόσοι Έλληνες έχουν πτυχίο (είμαστε στο μέσο όρο της ΕΕ) αλλά τι πτυχία έχουν και πώς κατανέμονται ηλικιακά (εκεί την πατήσαμε). Και γενικά, χίλια δυο άλλα προβλήματα. 
Όσο είχαμε λεφτά ο μόνος κλάδος που γνώριζε άνθηση ήταν το λιανεμπόριο. Αυτό κι αν δεν είναι εξειδίκευση και μάλιστα από τις πολύ χάλια.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2012)

Εφορία στο νησί του Lost, του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη.

Και από κάτω, όλα τα λεφτά αυτό το σχόλιο:
Ο/Η *diacris* έγραψε: (πριν 2 ημέρες) 

 Κλειδιά σπιτιού και αυτοκινήτου, πορτοφόλι, τσιγάρα, αναπτήρας, ταυτότητα, δίπλωμα, γυαλιά, άδεια ΙΧ, κινητό, στυλό, κάτι χάπια, εισιτήρια... Για όσα κουβαλάω συνήθως μαζί μου, δε με βολεύουν οι τσέπες. Έτσι, τα έριξα κάποτε όλα μαζί σε μια μαύρη τσάντα- χαρτοφύλακα και ξένοιασα. Τώρα δεν την αποχωρίζομαι πια ούτε στις διακοπές. Ακόμη και με βερμούδα, σαγιονάρες και ψάθινο καπέλο, η τσάντα, τ σ ά ν τ α… 
Μέσα στα χρόνια, εκτός από πρακτικός, αυτός ο δερμάτινος χαρτοφύλακας έχει αποδειχτεί και σωτήριος. Με βλέπουν και βγάζουν μόνοι τους τα συμπεράσματά τους. Ειδικά στις διακοπές: Στο μπαρ μπορεί να σερβίρουν σε όλους τριγύρω ξεγυρισμένες μπόμπες, αλλά σε εμένα και στην παρέα μου φέρνουν σφραγισμένο μπουκάλι και το ανοίγουν επιδεικτικά με βλέμμα όλο νόημα μπροστά μου. Σου λέει, «άσε καλύτερα να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο». Στα περισσότερα μέρη, επί τη εμφανίσει του χαρτοφύλακα μου δίνουν από μόνοι τους απόδειξη. Στις ελάχιστες φορές που δεν συνέβη αυτό, ρωτάω με ψυχρή ειρωνεία «αποδειξούλα στο (όνομα νησιού) δεν παίζει;», γυρίζοντας λίγο, ώστε να φανεί ο χαρτοφύλακας. Από τη βιασύνη τους να ορμίσουν στην ταμειακή, τους φεύγουν όσα κρατάνε στα χέρια, ενώ ταυτόχρονα ακούω και ποτάμια εξηγήσεων που δεν ζήτησα: «Να, εμείς πάντα βγάζουμε απόδειξη, αλλά δεν τις παίρνει ο κόσμος. Ορίστε, δείτε πόσες έχω εδώ, αν θέλετε πάρτε κι αυτές». 
Πάνω- κάτω το ίδιο συμβαίνει στα καράβια, στα ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια, στα εστιατόρια, παντού.
Βέβαια, κάποιες φορές ο μαύρος μου χαρτοφύλακας παίρνει προεκτάσεις. Ένα πρωί πριν τρία χρόνια στη Σίκινο, την ώρα που κατέβαινα αγουροξυπνημένος να συναντήσω την παρέα μου για καφέ, ένας που έσερνε στο δρόμο ένα καρότσι, με χαιρέτησε σχολιάζοντας καλόκαρδα «Τι να κάνεις… Άλλοι κάνουν διακοπές και εσύ κι εγώ μεροκάματο»
Νομίζω ότι αν κυκλοφορήσουμε κάμποσοι στις διακοπές με μαύρες τσάντες- χαρτοφύλακα, είναι πιθανό μέχρι και το χρέος της χώρας να καταστεί βιώσιμο. ​


----------



## Palavra (Aug 22, 2012)

Θεός! Πάντως, αυτή η δικαιολογία του «ένα μήνα περιμένουμε να δουλέψουμε κι εμείς» μου ανεβάζει το αίμα στο κεφάλι κατακόρυφα. Ο ΦΠΑ πληρώνεται *από τον καταναλωτή* για να αποδοθεί στο κράτος. Όταν ο μαγαζάτορας δεν κόβει αποδείξεις, όχι μόνο δεν πληρώνει φόρο ο ίδιος, επειδή δεν φαίνονται τα εισοδήματά του, *αλλά κλέβει και το φόρο του καταναλωτή*. Και μετά, το κράτος που και σωστά να λειτουργούσε δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει έναν ελεγκτή πάνω από κάθε μαγαζάτορα, σου λέει _τσάκω βλάκα που δεν φοροδιαφεύγεις ΦΠΑ 25% να έχεις να πορεύεσαι_.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2012)

Γι' αυτό όταν οι υδραυλικοί κι οι ηλεκτρολόγοι δεν δίνουν απόδειξη, βρίσκουν πρόθυμους συνεργούς στο πρόσωπο των πελατών. Αν σου βγάλει ο τεχνίτης λογαριασμό 200 ευρώ, είναι πραγματικά δελεαστικό να γλιτώσεις τα άλλα 46 του ΦΠΑ, και έτσι γίνεσαι συνένοχος της φοροδιαφυγής του. Αυτή είναι μια περίπτωση που αξίζει να μειωθεί ο ΦΠΑ στο ελάχιστο δυνατό. Αν το ΦΠΑ ήταν π.χ. 5%, νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν θα είχαν αντίρρηση να κόψουν τον αέρα της φοροδιαφυγής από αυτούς τους επαγγελματίες.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 22, 2012)

Θρασύτατοι συμπολίτες, σας ευχαριστούμε για τα νέα μέτρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2012)

Μελέτη-σοκ: Φοροδιαφυγή εισοδημάτων 28 δισ. ευρώ 

Σε κάποιο σημείο, διαβάζουμε το εξής ενδιαφέρον:

Σε ό,τι αφορά τους επαγγελματικούς κλάδους που φοροδιαφεύγουν, είναι ξεκάθαρο από τη μελέτη ότι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες είναι εκείνοι που καταφέρνουν να φορολογηθούν για μικρότερο εισόδημα από αυτό που κερδίζουν μέσα στη χρονιά. Πρωταθλητές στη φοροδιαφυγή είναι οι γιατροί, και συγκεκριμένα:
• Κάθε γιατρός υπολογίζεται ότι αποκρύπτει ετησίως εισόδημα της τάξης των 29.343 ευρώ.
• Στους μηχανικούς, το αντίστοιχο ποσό ανέρχεται στα 28.625 ευρώ.
• Τρίτοι έρχονται οι εκπαιδευτικοί, με το εισόδημα που κρύβουν να διαμορφώνεται στα 24.742 ευρώ.
• Οι λογιστές –που φαίνεται πως γνωρίζουν τα «παραθυράκια» της φορολογικής νομοθεσίας– καταφέρνουν να αποκρύψουν 24.573 ευρώ ο καθένας κατά μέσον όρο.
• Οι δικηγόροι ακολουθούν με το μέσο ετήσιο κατά κεφαλήν ποσό φοροδιαφυγής να ανέρχεται στα 24.032 ευρώ.

Είναι γνωστό, βέβαια, ότι δεν μιλάμε για όλους τους εκπαιδευτικούς, αλλά μόνο για εκείνους που κάνουν ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα. Αλλά επειδή γνωρίζω αρκετούς που ανήκουν σ' αυτή την κατηγορία, και μάλιστα μερικοί από αυτούς έχουν χτίσει σπίτια με το μαύρο χρήμα των ιδιαίτερων, όλοι ανεξαιρέτως λένε με μια φωνή: "Εμείς οι μισθωτοί που δεν μπορούμε να κρύψουμε τίποτα από την εφορία..." Τα ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα τα θεωρούν μια ιδιομορφία του επαγγέλματός τους, που αφού δεν μπορούν να γίνουν νόμιμα, θα γίνουν υποχρεωτικώς παράνομα με μαύρα χρήματα. Από την άλλη πλευρά, ακόμα κι οι εκπαιδευτικοί των ιδιωτικών σχολείων, που μπορούν νόμιμα να κάνουν ιδιαίτερα, πάλι μαύρα τα παίρνουν, κορόιδα είναι;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Τα ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα τα θεωρούν μια ιδιομορφία του επαγγέλματός τους, που αφού δεν μπορούν να γίνουν νόμιμα, θα γίνουν υποχρεωτικώς παράνομα με μαύρα χρήματα.


Νομίζω οι ΔΥ μπορούν να πάρουν άδεια από την υπηρεσία τους για να κάνουν κι άλλες δουλειές, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά εξαιρούνται τα ιδιαίτερα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ περιμένω να ακούσω την επίσημη απάντηση στην ερώτηση του Σύριζα:

Πληρώσαμε 3,2 δις στη ΕΚΤ για ομόλογο που, στο δικό της ποσοστό, η ΕΚΤ είχε αγοράσει κατά 30% φτηνότερα. Για να το ξεπληρώσουμε δανειστήκαμε με 4% από τις τράπεζες, που πήραν αυτό το ποσό από την ΕΚΤ με 0,75%. Έτσι ισχυρίζεται τουλάχιστον ο Σύριζα. 
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231209996

Αν είναι έτσι ακριβώς, τη φαντάζομαι την ξενέρωτη, γραφειοκρατική απάντηση, αλλά είναι δυσκολοχώνευτη, γαμώτο.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν είναι έτσι ακριβώς, τη φαντάζομαι την ξενέρωτη, γραφειοκρατική απάντηση, αλλά είναι δυσκολοχώνευτη, γαμώτο.



Η οποία είναι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2012)

Χοντρικά ότι δεν υπάρχει διαδικασία να περνάνε στα κράτη-εκδότες τα κέρδη (ή οι χασούρες) που μπορεί να έχει η ΕΚΤ (φαντάζομαι). Να δεις πού θα σκαρφαλώσει το χρέος μέχρι να περάσουμε στις διαδικασίες που θα μας χαρίζονται λεφτά από επίσημους φορείς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2012)

Μέρος του προβληματισμού εκτίθεται εδώ:
http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite2_1_16/08/2012_457093


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2012)

Τα κέρδη της ΕΚΤ περνάνε στις εθνικές κεντρικές τράπεζες, που με τη σειρά τους τα μεταφέρουν στον εθνικό προϋπολογισμό. Από εκεί και πέρα, είναι απόφαση κάθε κράτους τι κάνει. Κάποια κράτη μπορεί να πουν στο εκλογικό τους σώμα: ορίστε, κερδίζουμε από την ιστορία με την Ελλάδα, ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε. Κάποια (π.χ. πρόσφατα η Γαλλία) μπορεί να πουν ότι ήρθε η ώρα να ανεβάσουν τις μετοχές τους στο ελληνικό εκλογικό σώμα, άρα μας τα επιστρέφουν.

Αυτό είναι το ένα. Το άλλο, με τη διαφορά των επιτοκίων των τραπεζών, είναι μια τεχνική μεθόδευση. Οι ελληνικές τράπεζες είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς χρεοκοπημένες και περιμένουν να πάρουν τα χρήματα της ανακεφαλαιοποίησης (για τα οποία γίνεται παζάρι αν θα τα χρεωθεί το κράτος ή η ΕΚΤ). Αν έχουν λοιπόν κέρδη από το κράτος εδώ, θα πάρουν λιγότερα χρήματα (και θα χρεωθεί λιγότερα το κράτος ή η ΕΚΤ) αργότερα.

Το ουσιαστικά (και κρίσιμα) παράτυπο αυτής της διαδικασίας είναι ότι, πρακτικά, η ΕΚΤ επέτρεψε στην Ελλάδα να κόψει χρήμα, δείχνοντας ότι ξέρουν (και έχουν αποφασίσει) τη μοναδική λύση (εξαφάνιση χρεών μέσω πληθωρισμένου ευρώ), απλώς ψάχνουν τρόπους ώστε να το πουλήσουν σε 17+10 εκλογικά σώματα, να γίνει σταδιακά, και να μην πάθει μεγάλο στραπάτσο η Μέρκελ στις εκλογές της, το 2013, αλλά να παραμείνει, αν είναι δυνατόν, μείζων εταίρος ενός κυβερνητικού συνασπισμού με το SPD.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2012)

Τώρα είδα και της Καθημερινής. Το πρόβλημα με τους οικονομολόγους είναι ότι ασχολούνται με το αμιγώς μαθηματικό μέρος της κατάστασης και καθόλου με το πολιτικό. Στη διαδικασία αυτή επάνω ξεχνούν ότι όλο το παγκόσμιο νομισματικό κατασκεύασμα είναι πια ένα περίπλοκο σύστημα πολιτικής και εμπιστοσύνης. Όχι μόνο των αγορών αλλά (κυρίως, που να πάρει η ευχή!) των λαών.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2012)

Μα αυτό ακριβώς περιμένουμε. Να φτάσουν οι (έξω) πολιτικοί στην πολιτική.


(Στο μεταξύ, καλό θα είναι να φτάσουν και οι δικοί μας πολιτικοί στην οικονομία.)


----------



## pidyo (Aug 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το πρόβλημα με τους οικονομολόγους είναι ότι ασχολούνται με το αμιγώς μαθηματικό μέρος της κατάστασης και καθόλου με το πολιτικό.


Μοιάζει φιλοσοφικό σφάλμα, το ξέρω, αλλά κατά κάποιον τρόπο δικαιολογούνται, αφού η παγκόσμια οικονομία διακρίνεται από τον ίδιο παραλογισμό, την αντικατάσταση του στόχου («πραγματική» παραγωγική και ανταλλακτική οικονομική δραστηριότητα) από το μέσο (χρήμα).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δυστυχώς, οι μεγάλες αμερικάνικες εταιρείες πήγαν και άνοιξαν στην Ιρλανδία, τι να κάνουμε, είχαν όλοι τους την κάψα να το παίζουν επιστροφή στις ρίζες (συνήθως ανύπαρκτες ρίζες). Οπότε πρέπει να προσελκύσουμε άλλους.


Η παρατήρηση είναι σωστή, αλλά κι εμείς κάναμε πολλά στην αντίθετη κατεύθυνση απ' αυτήν της προσέλκυσης: πολυνομία, ασάφεια φορολογικών-δασμολογικών-κλπ καθεστώτων, ρευστότητα που καθιστούσε αδύνατο τον μακροπρόθεσμο επιχειρηματικό σχεδιασμό, ενδοτικότητα σε παράλογες απαιτήσεις συνδικάτων κ.ά. φορέων, κρατικός οπορτουνισμός κ.ο.κ...


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Δεν είπα ότι είμαστε τέλειοι και χάσαμε για πολιτιστικούς λόγους. Στην περίπτωση των Αμερικανών που ψάχνουν ευρωπαϊκή έδρα οι Ιρλανδοί δεν ήταν οι μόνοι που πρόσφεραν φοροαπαλλαγές, αγγλική γλώσσα και ευέλικτο τραπεζικό σύστημα. Αλλά κέρδισαν τους Άγγλους στο παιχνίδι και νομίζω ότι πέρα από τα φορολογικά έπαιξαν ρόλο και τα πολιτιστικά και εν μέρει το ότι οι Βρετανοί ήταν πολύ απασχολημένοι να προσελκύουν τράπεζες και γενικώς να δημιουργούν άλλη διεθνή εικόνα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2012)

Ο Καραγκιόζης γκρεμίζει την παράγκα του.

Διαβάστε οπωσδήποτε τα σχόλια.


----------



## Resident (Aug 27, 2012)

Σχόλια για την θέση του υποψήφιου αντιπροέδρου για τους Ρεπουμπλικάνους σχετικά με την επιστροφή στο gold standard.
http://www.mining.com/tweet-takedown-of-the-day-krugman-and-gold-81869/


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ο Καραγκιόζης γκρεμίζει την παράγκα του.
> 
> Διαβάστε οπωσδήποτε τα σχόλια.



Τα σχόλια δείχνουν πόσο λίγη επαφή με την πραγματικότητα έχουν ορισμένοι, πόσο ξεκομμένοι είναι από την έννοια του κράτους και πόσο έχουν πείσει τον εαυτό τους ότι δεν φταίει κανένας για τίποτα. Αυτή η υπόθεση, ότι το κράτος είναι μια συνωμοσία που στοχεύει το πορτοφόλι σου, πολύ αμερικανιά. Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα οδηγήσει σε περιπτώσεις αυτονομιστικών κινημάτων στο μέλλον ή αν θα γεννήσει τρομοκράτες σαν τον Μακβέι. Και όχι, δεν πιστεύω τα περί Τουρκοκρατίας. Οι τσιφλικάδες, οι προύχοντες και οι κοτζαμπάσηδες είχαν δύο αιώνες να εδραιωθούν στην πολιτική και οικονομική ζωή της ανεξάρτητης Ελλάδας, και το έκαναν. Γιατί φωνάζουν τώρα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Μου άρεσε το κομμάτι του Καμπουράκη (όχι επειδή είμαι γερο-ελέφαντας). Μου άρεσε για αυτά που είπαν στον Καμπουράκη, όχι για αυτά που κατάλαβε.

Ελέφαντες και δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τα σχόλια δείχνουν πόσο λίγη επαφή με την πραγματικότητα έχουν ορισμένοι, πόσο ξεκομμένοι είναι από την έννοια του κράτους και πόσο έχουν πείσει τον εαυτό τους ότι δεν φταίει κανένας για τίποτα.


Ακριβώς.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2012)

Το _Feta Accompli_ το 'χαμε βάλει; 
http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/mon-june-18-2012/feta-accompli


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2012)

Το κοινοβούλιο που προέκυψε από τις εκλογές της 17ης Ιουνίου είναι στον καλύτερο δρόμο να γίνει η βουλή των βερμπαλιστικών τεράτων. Πάρτε για παράδειγμα τη φράση του Αλ. Μητρόπουλου σε δήλωσή του για τον εξωδικαστικό συμβιβασμό με τη Siemens: «Εν τέλει, η σύμβαση κινείται απρόσβλητη στο υπερπέραν της παντοδύναμης α-τυπίας, της νέας υπερδομής του νεοφιλελευθερισμού και του νεο-αποικιακού παγγερμανισμού. Το έκτρωμα του επινοημένου και απολυταρχικού βεμπεριανού καλβινισμού επιβάλλεται δυστυχώς στη διαλεκτική, στη δημοκρατία, στον ελληνικό πολιτισμό».

Η φράση είναι εντυπωσιακή. Τι λέει όμως; 

Έλα μου ντε! Τι λέει;

Η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης (του υπολογιστή σας)

(Όμως εκείνο το _είναι στον καλύτερο δρόμο να γίνει _ τι ελληνικούρα είναι πάλι; )


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Εγώ ακόμα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω το «δ. Βεβαίως, αναγνωρίζουμε ότι υπερισχύει η αγγλική διατύπωση του επιθετικού νεοφιλελεύθερου λεξιλογίου έναντι της *πολυσημίας* και της *ακρίβειας* του ελληνικού».

Αλλά, μια και είμαστε στο πολιτικό νήμα, εμένα με φοβίζουν διατυπώσεις του είδους:
«Έτσι, πέρασε η άποψη της Γερμανίας και της Siemens, χωρίς να αμβλυνθεί -ούτε έστω και στο ελάχιστο- η στάση της έναντι της Ελλάδας, στην οποία είναι οφειλέτρια για τα ολοκαυτώματα, τα κατοχικά δάνεια και τις καταστροφές των υποδομών της κατεχόμενης τότε Ελλάδας».

Είναι σίγουρο ότι έχουν διαλέξει τα καλύτερα διαπραγματευτικά όπλα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Το άκουσα στο Mega, το διάβασα στα parapolitika.gr:


*Τι αναφέρει στο DER SPIEGEL ο πρόεδρος της Global Financial Integrity μιλάει για εκροές δισεκατομμυρίων μαύρου χρήματος από την Ελλάδα*

Συνέντευξη του προέδρου της ΜΚΟ Global Financial Integrity, Raymond Baker, δημοσιεύει στο νέο τεύχος του το εβδομαδιαίο περιοδικό DER SPIEGEL με τίτλο «Ό,τι πρέπει για το ξέπλυμα χρήματος», στην οποία μιλά για τη διακίνηση μαύρου χρήματος στην Ευρώπη, και κυρίως από και προς την Ελλάδα.

Παραθέτουμε πλήρη μετάφραση της συνέντευξης:

*Ερ.: Οι πλούσιοι στα κράτη που διέρχονται κρίση έβγαλαν στο εξωτερικό δισεκατομμύρια. Δεν θα έφταναν αυτά τα χρήματα για να εξοφληθούν τα χρέη αυτών των χωρών;*
Απ.: Όχι, αλλά πολλά θα ήταν καλύτερα, αν είχαν παραμείνει τα χρήματα στη χώρα, και όχι μόνο λόγω της μη καταβολής φόρων. Αν οι άνθρωποι αγοράζουν με τα χρήματα αυτοκίνητα, ρούχα ή πλυντήρια, μένουν στις χώρες και ο ΦΠΑ και μέρος της αλυσίδας διακίνησης αγαθών. Επομένως, κάθε ευρώ το οποίο φεύγει παράνομα αποδυναμώνει την εθνική οικονομία με πολλούς τρόπους ταυτόχρονα.

*Ερ.: Κυρίως στην Ελλάδα οι πλούσιοι δεν πληρώνουν σχεδόν καθόλου φόρους...*
Απ.: ... και αντ’ αυτού τα χρήματα καταλήγουν στους φορολογικούς παραδείσους ανά τον κόσμο. Σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς μας, μόνο μεταξύ 2003 και 2011 βγήκαν από την Ελλάδα 261 δις δολάρια παράνομου χρήματος, που προέρχονταν από εγκληματικές ενέργειες, διαφθορά και φοροδιαφυγή. Πρόκειται για τεράστια απώλεια για μια τόσο μικρή εθνική οικονομία.

*Ερ.: Τι αποκαλύπτουν ακόμα τα στοιχεία σας για την Ελλάδα;*
Απ.: Για το 2010 έχουμε διαπιστώσει ότι εισέρρευσαν παράνομα στην Ελλάδα 90 δις δολάρια και το 2011 109 δις.

*Ερ.: Γιατί εισρέει μαύρο χρήμα σε μια χώρα με κρίση;*
Απ.: Όταν υπάρχει ύφεση, οι ιδιώτες και οι επιχειρήσεις δανείζονται δυσκολότερα, κι αυτό γίνεται αιτία προσέλκυσης παράνομου χρήματος, με το οποίο επιχειρείται να κλείσει αυτή η ‘τρύπα’. Έτσι, μια τέτοια κρίση είναι ό,τι πρέπει για το ξέπλυμα χρήματος. Αγοράζουν ακίνητα φθηνά και ελπίζουν ότι σε 10 με 15 χρόνια θα αξίζουν περισσότερο. Γι’ αυτό οι παράνομοι επενδυτές έχουν μια περισσότερο μακροπρόθεσμη προοπτική από τους παραδοσιακούς επενδυτές.

*Ερ.: Είναι λοιπόν η Ελλάδα η πλέον διεφθαρμένη χώρα της Ευρώπης;*
Απ.: Τα αριθμητικά στοιχεία πάντως δείχνουν ότι η ελληνική κυβέρνηση δεν ελέγχει τις παράνομες εισροές χρήματος. Πριν από την κρίση η Ελλάδα είχε ήδη τη δεύτερη μεγαλύτερη παραοικονομία από τα 25 κράτη που μελέτησε ο ΟΟΣΑ. Μόνο το Μεξικό ήταν σε χειρότερη θέση.

*Ερ.: Αποτελεί αυτό σύμπτωμα και στα υπόλοιπα κράτη της ΕΕ που διέρχονται κρίση;*
Απ.: Ναι, δεν προκαλεί έκπληξη το γεγονός ότι η Ιταλία, η Πορτογαλία και η Ισπανία είχαν τη δεύτερη, τρίτη και τέταρτη μεγαλύτερη παραοικονομία στην Ευρώπη.

*Ερ.: Τι μπορούν να κάνουν αυτές οι χώρες για να αντιμετωπίσουν αυτό το φαινόμενο και να σταματήσουν τη διαφυγή χρήματος;*
Απ.: Κατά βάση, θα πρέπει κανείς να σταματήσει το παγκόσμιο παραοικονομικό σύστημα. Στη δεκαετία του ’60 υπήρχαν σε όλο τον κόσμο 4 ή 5 φορολογικοί παράδεισοι. Σήμερα έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί. Θα ήταν ήδη μια μεγάλη πρόοδος, αν κάθε χώρα έδινε οδηγίες στις τράπεζές του να μην ανοίγουν κανένα λογαριασμό όσο παραμένει άγνωστος ο οικονομικά δικαιούχος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Γιά να το χωνέψω αυτό. Μέσα σε 8 χρόνια βγήκαν 261 (μπράβο ακρίβεια!) και μέσα στα τρία τελευταία μπήκαν 199 (ξαναμπράβο ακρίβεια!) δις (δολάρια); Δηλαδή, μέσα στην κρίση έχουμε μεγαλύτερες εισροές από εκροές; Και πού χάνονται αυτά τα χρήματα; Βγαίνουν σούμπιτα έξω;

Οπότε, πόση είναι η μη «διερχόμενη»παραοικονομία; Τα 5 (όλα κι όλα) δις που δηλώνουν οι Ελβετοί και, άντε άλλα 15 ή 25 στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο;

Θέλουν να μας τρελάνουν;


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2012)

Να ήταν αυτά δόχτορα οι μόνες ανακρίβειες! Λέει ότι φέρνουν τα χρήματα στην Ελλάδα και αγοράζουν ακίνητα φτηνά, ελπίζοντας ότι θα ανέβει η τιμή τους στο μέλλον. Μήπως έχει μπερδέψει την Ελλάδα με την Αγγλία;


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

*Η Ελλάδα σε δέκα χρόνια*
Του Παναγη Bουρλουμη *
Είναι ο τίτλος πρόσφατης μελέτης της McKinsey (MK), μεγάλης και έγκυρης εταιρείας συμβούλων. Στόχος της μελέτης είναι να εντοπίσει κλάδους και οικονομικές δραστηριότητες που προσφέρουν πεδίο γρήγορης ανάπτυξης, βοηθώντας έτσι την οικονομία να ανακάμψει. Εάν γίνουν εκείνα που προτείνει η ΜΚ, η Ελλάδα θα προσελκύσει επενδύσεις και μέχρι το 2021 η οικονομία της θα έχει ορθοποδήσει εξαλείφοντας το διπλό έλλειμμα, ισοζυγίου και δημοσιονομικό. Θα έχουν δημιουργηθεί 520.000 νέες θέσεις εργασίας και θα έχει αλλάξει τελείως ο προσανατολισμός της οικονομίας, από εσωστρεφής, καταναλωτικός, εισαγωγών, σε εξαγωγικό με υψηλές επενδύσεις. Θα έχουμε γίνει ανταγωνιστικοί.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_02/09/2012_494204

Με αυτά τα αισιόδοξα αρχίζει τη σύντομη περιγραφή στην Καθημερινή ο Π. Βουρλούμης, αλλά αν έχετε περιέργεια και θέλετε λεπτομέρειες, θα πρέπει να διαβάσετε την πλήρη μελέτη στα αγγλικά. Είναι όμορφη: έχει φωτογραφίες, πίνακες, διαγράμματα, χρώματα. Και κείμενο που θέλει διάβασμα... Δόκτορα, εσύ που ανησυχούσες τις προάλλες, διάβασε να ξέρεις πού θα επενδύσεις. 

Α ναι, την κατεβάζετε από εδώ:
http://www.mckinsey.com/locations/a...ry_new/pdfs/Executive_summary_English_new.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Καλά, ο Βουρλούμης δεν διαβάζει Λεξιλογία. Δεν τον γνωρίζω, για να του υποδείξω το λάθος του, αλλά λάθος του. 

Εσύ, που έκλεψες το χρηστώνυμο του Νίκελ, ο οποίος είχε εντοπίσει μέχρι και λάθη στο λεκτικό της έκθεσης πριν από έναν χρόνο, όταν την είχα φέρει και τη συζητούσαμε εδώ, και επομένως _δεν διαβάζεις_ Λεξιλογία, ποιος είσαι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

Χε χε, βαρέθηκα να την ψάξω, αλλά αυτή είναι νέα έκδοση, του Ιουνίου (2012).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Και τι διαφορές έχει; Τον ίδιο αριθμό θέσεων εργασίας πρόβλεπε και τότε, ένα εκατομμύριο λιγότερους από το 1,5 τώρα άνεργους. Αν χρειαστούμε δέκα χρόνια για να καλύψουμε το ένα τρίτο και να φτάσουμε το ένα εκατομμύριο άνεργους (μόνο), χμμμμ.... δεν ξέρω. Πού είναι η κουρτίνα των απαισιόδοξων, να μάθω τι έχουν να προτείνουν κι εκείνοι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

Και πώς λες ότι δεν διαβάζει Λεξιλογία ο Βουρλούμης; Να που χρησιμοποιεί τον τίτλο που πρότεινα τότε.... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Χεχε, λες; Τότε μπορεί και να έχει διαβάσει και καμιά καλή ιδέα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Στο μεταξύ, οι Γερμανοί εξετάζουν το δικό τους συνταξιοδοτικό σύστημα και την εξέλιξή του. Σύμφωνα με το Stern, στοιχεία από μελέτες που διέρρευσαν το Σαββατοκύριακο δείχνουν ότι το σύστημα θα έχει προβλήματα ακόμη και για τα μεσαία εισοδήματα κ.λπ (το άρθρο είναι στα γερμανικά).

Μπορώ να σας παρουσιάσω όμως σε συντομία τον πίνακα που το συνοδεύει (για να καταλαβαίνουμε από ποιους ζητάμε να μας δανείζουν χωρίς όρους). Τα συστήματά μας δεν είναι ίδια (εκεί υπάρχει και πολλή ιδιωτική ασφάλεια κ.λπ., αλλά μια ποιοτική αίσθηση σίγουρα βοηθάει):







Η αριστερή στήλη παρουσιάζει τον μηνιαίο μισθό (μεικτό). Οι μισθοί είναι 12 τον χρόνο.
Η δεύτερη στήλη παρουσιάζει την καθαρή σύνταξη με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, με το ισχύον ποσοστό αναπλήρωσης στα 51% του μισθού, μετά από 35 και μετά από 40 εργάσιμα χρόνια. Η τρίτη στήλη παρουσιάζει τα στοιχεία, όπως θα είναι από το 2030, με (προβλεπόμενη) αναπλήρωση στο 43% του μισθού.

Τα κόκκινα ποσά είναι κάτω από την υπολογιζόμενη σήμερα ως κρίσιμη (για την επιβίωση) σύνταξη, στα 688 ευρώ.

Προφανώς, η μελέτη έχει σχέση με τη γήρανση και τη μείωση του ενεργού πληθυσμού (οι Γερμανοί υπολογίζουν ότι μέχρι το 2050 θα έχουν μείνει 60+ εκατομμύρια από τα 80+ σήμερα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Παν. Βουρλούμης στην «Καθημερινή» said:


> *Η Ελλάδα σε δέκα χρόνια*



Σκέφτηκα να ρίξω μια ματιά να δω πώς παρουσιάζονται κάποια από τα αγαπημένα μου ζωάκια στην έκθεση. Για παράδειγμα, εδώ θα βρείτε την αναφορά σε ένα αγαπημένο μου θέμα, την εντονότερη αξιοποίηση της κλασικής μας κληρονομιάς.

Σχηματίστε μόνοι σας τη δική σας γνώμη· αν ήμουν πολιτικός πάντως και σκεφτόμουν τι μάχες θα έπρεπε να δώσω από τη μία μεριά για να υλοποιήσω αυτόν τον σχεδιασμό και το μάλλον ισχνό αποτέλεσμα (όπως περιγράφεται στην έκθεση) από την άλλη, θα προβληματιζόμουν πάρα πάρα πολύ...


----------



## drazen (Sep 3, 2012)

Επιτέλους! Μια γενναία, ψύχραιμη και αντικειμενική ματιά στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Να υποθέσω ότι ο ιδών είναι ο πρώην πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος του ΟΤΕ himself, με τοτινό (2009) ημερομίσθιο 1.300 € και ετήσιο μισθό, υπολογιζομένων δώρων κ.λ.π, 580.000 €) (1);
Τι να πει κανείς; Μάθαν ότι κρισωνόμαστε, πλακώσανε και οι γύφτοι. Όπως, παραδείγματος χάριν, ο πρώην Υπουργός Οικονομικών της Αργεντινής ντόκτορ Domingo Cavallo, που, αφού διέλυσε την Αργεντινή κατά την δεκαετία του 1990, ήρθε να δώσει τα φώτα του (εντελώς ανιδιοτελώς, φαντάζομαι) στον κ. Παπαχελά και σε μας (2).
Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι μια πρόχειρη και ενδεικτική αντιβολή των κειμένων που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν τότε και εκεί περί υπερτροφικού δημόσιου τομέα, τεμπέληδων και αντιπαραγωγικών υπαλλήλων, ελλειμματικού σιδηροδρομικού οργανισμού κ.ά. πολλών, με την εδώ και τώρα εν χρήσει γκολντενμπόικη "επιχειρηματολογία". Τότε, εκεί έφτασαν στο να ξηλώσουν (ναι, να ξηλώσουν!) τις γραμμές ενός πληρέστατου δικτύου και σήμερα όλοι να πανηγυρίζουν, όταν συνδέονται εκ νέου βασικές πόλεις.
Ό,τι έχτισαν σε εκατό (και βάλε) χρόνια δεκάδες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι, το γκρέμισαν σε πέντε χρόνια μερικά βαλτά τσογλάνια και η λευκή επιταγή μιας ελαφρόμυαλης και κακεντρεχούς μικρομεσαίας τάξης.
Εμείς εδώ ακούσαμε κάτι; Μάθαμε κάτι; Καταλάβαμε κάτι;

(1)	http://kanali.wordpress.com/2009/10/23/golden_boys_ote/
(2)	“Μια συνέντευξη που πρέπει να προβληματίσει σοβαρά κυβέρνηση, κόμματα και λαό”, http://seferou.blogspot.com.ar/2011/12/blog-post_20.html


----------



## drazen (Sep 3, 2012)

Με αφορμή το #912 του nickel.


----------



## drazen (Sep 3, 2012)

Σύζυγοι και κόρες…
Πάνε κοντά δυόμισι χρόνια που στην δίνη της “κρίσης” μπλεχτήκαμε όλοι, πλην κάποιων Λακεδαιμονίων. Είναι βεβαιωμένο ότι ευμεγέθη τμήματα του πληθυσμού “την έκαναν” βαθμηδόν από το ταμείο. Για πολλά από αυτά έγινε και γίνεται λόγος. Υπάρχει, όμως, κάτι που εκκωφαντικά αποσιωπήθηκε. Εξηγούμαι αμέσως:
Πρόκειται για τις συζύγους και τις κόρες των τεθνεώτων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, οι οποίες, αν είναι ανύπαντρες και δεν έχουν μόνιμη εργασιακή σχέση με το δημόσιο, εισπράττουν το 70% της κύριας σύνταξης και του Επικο(υ)ρικού Ταμείου και ακέραιο το μέρισμα του Μετοχικού, φθάνοντας περίπου το 75% της αναλογούσας στον αποδημήσαντα σύνταξης, ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας τους.
Βέβαια η αξιόπιστη πληροφόρησή μου φθάνει έως τις αρχές του 2010. Δεν νομίζω να άλλαξαν και πολλά, γιατί κάτι θα ερχόταν μέχρι τα αυτιά μου. Εσείς ακούσατε κάτι; Συνεχίζω, λαμβάνοντας ως δεδομένο ότι τίποτε δεν άλλαξε. Αν απατώμαι, παρακαλώ, πληροφορήστε με.
Εκτός των αυτονόητων ερωτημάτων (“γιατί μόνο τα κορίτσια και όχι και τα αγόρια;”, “γιατί μόνον τα ορφανά των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και όχι και τα του ιδιωτικού τομέα;”) που ουδέποτε τέθηκαν, προκαλεί απορία η αβλεψία (;) εγχώριων και αλλοδαπών Προκρουστών να θεραπεύσουν μία εξόφθαλμη αδικία με ένα εγκάρσιο μέτρο. Δεν μπορεί να είναι αποδεκτή η καρατόμηση μισθών και συντάξεων, η αύξηση ορίων ηλικίας συνταξιοδότησης, η άρνηση φαρμακευτικής περίθαλψης κ.τ.λ., για να μπορούν να συνταξιοδοτούνται από τα τριάντα τους ή και νωρίτερα ανήμπορες προς εργασίαν κορασίδες. Ας μην λησμονούνται και οι ουκ ευάριθμες καλλονές του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ που παντρεύτηκαν εσχατόγερους και τώρα τρώνε και πίνουν εις υγείαν των κορόιδων (και θα συνεχίσουν και οι κόρες τους;). Πόσες είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις; Μπορούμε να έχουμε έναν κατάλογο, όπου θα εμφαίνονται η ηλικία έναρξης της συνταξιοδότησης, η σχέση με τον τεθνεώτα, το Υπουργείο προέλευσης και, κυρίως, η συνολική ετήσια επιβάρυνση του Προϋπολογισμού; Θα απαντήσω με ένα απόλυτο “όχι”. Το γιατί της βεβαιότητάς μου ας αναζητηθεί στην απλή λογική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με αυτό (άλλωστε, ακόμη στις πληροφορίες είμαστε) στις συγκεκριμένες συντάξεις θα μπει πλαφόν 720 ευρώ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2012)

Κι αν θυμάμαι καλά ο αριθμός των συνταξιούχων αυτών ήταν σχετικά μικρός. 
Μία από αυτές η θεία μου, η οποία μπαίνει αισίως στα 85. Πόσο καιρό ακόμα πιστεύετε ότι θα επιβαρύνει το δημόσιο; Κι αν καταργηθεί η σύνταξή της θα γίνει δικαιούχος της σύνταξης του ΟΓΑ συν κάτι λίγο από τη δουλειά της στο δημόσιο. Δηλαδή δεν πρόκειται να μηδενιστεί το έξοδο για το δημόσιο. 

Και φυσικά όλα αυτά θα τα είχαμε αποφύγει στην Ελλάδα αν από τη δεκαετία του '70 ας πούμε, μην πάμε πιο πίσω, είχαμε φτιάξει ένα υποτυπώδες κράτος πρόνοιας που θα εξασφάλιζε μια ελάχιστη σύνταξη σε όποιον δεν είχε άλλη σύνταξη. Αντί γι'αυτό προτιμήσαμε να μοιράζουμε τα συνταξιοδοτικά προνόμια ρουσφετολογικώς, ανά κατηγορία και κλάδο.


----------



## drazen (Sep 4, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να μάθω από πού είχε τα στοιχεία η SBE (#1924). Κι αν η θεία της είναι 85 χρονών, υπάρχουν άλλες (πόσες; ) που δεν έχουν καν μπει στα -ήντα. Δηλαδή θα μας αυξήσουν το όριο συνταξιοδήτησης κατά 1, 2 ή και παραπάνω χρόνια, την ώρα που θα συνταξιοδοτούνται κάποιες από τα 22 τους. Όσες ήδη απολαμβάνουν εισοδήματα που δεν δικαιούνται, θα συνεχίσουν να τα εισπράττουν; Και για να καταλάβω: 720 ευρώ (: drsiebenmal, #1923) είναι λίγα; Μήπως εξαιρεθούν τα ορφανά κάποιων ειδικών μισθολογίων; Εξάλλου, αν διατηρηθεί το χατζι(ρ)λίκωμα των θυγατέρων, θα πρέπει, λόγω της συνταγματικής πρόβλεψης της ισονομίας, να επεκτεθεί σε όλες και όλους τους ανύπαντρους ορφανούς ανέργους, ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας και φύλου. Όλα τα άλλα τα βρίσκω εκ του πονηρού. (Εγώ, πάντως, έχω δουλειά, προς το παρόν. Είμαι και παντρεμένος).


----------



## Elsa (Sep 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> Μπορώ να σας παρουσιάσω όμως σε συντομία τον πίνακα που το συνοδεύει (για να καταλαβαίνουμε από ποιους ζητάμε να μας δανείζουν χωρίς όρους). Τα συστήματά μας δεν είναι ίδια (εκεί υπάρχει και πολλή ιδιωτική ασφάλεια κ.λπ., αλλά μια ποιοτική αίσθηση σίγουρα βοηθάει):
> 
> 
> ...


Πολύ ενδιαφέρων ο πίνακας για τη σύγκριση μισθού-σύνταξης. Εκείνο που δεν μας λέει και υποπτεύομαι ότι είναι συντριπτικά καλύτερο από αυτό που συμβαίνει εδώ, είναι τι επίπεδο περίθαλψης και άλλων παροχών (π.χ. φτηνές ή δωρεάν διακοπές κ.α.) έχουν οι συνταξιούχοι εκεί. Επίσης, τι γίνεται άραγε για τους μισθούς κάτω από 1900€; Ή δεν υπάρχουν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2012)

Έχεις δίκιο, Έλσα ως προς το ότι η εικόνα που παρουσίασα είναι πολύ πολύ αποσπασματική. Από τα θέματα που ρωτάς, προφανώς υπάρχουν και (πολύ) χαμηλότεροι μισθοί· η κεντρική ιδέα του άρθρου ήταν ότι ακόμη και οι σχετικά καλύτερα αμειβόμενοι θα έχουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Το θέμα της περίθαλψης είναι αρκετά περίπλοκο, καθώς δεν υπάρχει κάτι σαν το δικό μας ΕΣΥ, αλλά ένα πλέγμα δημόσιων, περιφερειακών και ιδιωτικών ταμείων, θεραπευτηρίων, νοσοκομείων κ.λπ. —γενικά, είναι λογικό να περιμένουμε ότι υπάρχει καλύτερη περίθαλψη, αλλά χωρίς αυτό να αποτελεί καθολική εικόνα. Για παράδειγμα, μεγάλη συζήτηση γίνεται τις τελευταίες μέρες με την αποκάλυψη (από ερώτηση βουλευτών του κόμματος Αριστερά) ότι μεγάλος αριθμός συνταξιούχων απασχολείται σε mini-jobs, όχι επειδή είναι πολύ δραστήριοι και θέλουν οπωσδήποτε να κάνουν κάτι (όπως ισχυρίστηκαν διάφοροι συντηρητικοί πολιτικοί) αλλά επειδή, απλώς, δεν βγαίνουν. Στα πλαίσια αυτής της αποκάλυψης υπάρχουν πολλές δημόσιες συζητήσεις, όπως αυτή που τσιτάρισα.

Και με την ευκαιρία, επειδή και εκεί γίνονται συζητήσεις μεταξύ των γιατρών και του Συνδέσμου ασφαλιστικών οργανισμών, κάτι σαν ΕΟΠΥΥ αλλά όχι δημόσιο, (οι γιατροί ζητούν αύξηση 11% για απώλειες εισοδήματος στο διάστημα 2009-2013 και ο Σύνδεσμος αντιπροτείνει 0,9%), είδα πριν από λίγο μερικές ενδεικτικές αποδοχές των γιατρών του συστήματος (χοντρικά και με την επιφύλαξη των όσων συγκράτησα): Η χαμηλότερη ετήσια αμοιβή ήταν για τους ψυχοθεραπευτές (στην τάξη των 55Κ) και η μεγαλύτερη για τους ογκολόγους (κάπου στα 280Κ). Οι γενικοί γιατροί ήταν κοντά στις 100Κ.

Αλλά, βέβαια, και αυτοί οι αριθμοί δεν λένε πολλά πράγματα έξω από το περιβάλλον τους, το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον, το κόστος ζωής κ.λπ.

Τέλος, αφού ξεκίνησα τη μεταφορά πληροφοριών, να προσθέσω ότι εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια, στα πλαίσια μιας μεταρρύθμισης του ασφαλιστικού, _κάθε_ επίσκεψη στον συμβεβλημένο γιατρό πληρώνεται (10 ευρώ) —δεν ξέρω αν αυτό περιλαμβάνει και την ανανέωση συνταγών, όμως— με αποτέλεσμα να κλείσουν φέτος τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία με σημαντικό περίσσευμα και να έχει ξεκινήσει η συζήτηση για το τι θα πρέπει να γίνει αυτό το περίσσευμα (να μειωθεί η συνεισφορά των ασφαλισμένων, να περάσει στον γενικό προϋπολογισμό, να μπει σε ταμείο γενεών κ.λπ.).


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2012)

drazen said:


> Θα ήθελα να μάθω από πού είχε τα στοιχεία η SBE (#1924).



Πρώτα πρωτα, δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου το ύφος σου και δε βλέπω γιατί είναι τόσο επιθετικό αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πιάνονται στα συνταξιοδοτικά αυτού του είδους οι μεταφραστές. Επίσης δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι την αναφορά στην οικογενειακή σου κατάσταση, και με την πρώτη ματιά την έλαβα σαν σχόλιο για την άγνωστη για σένα οικογενειακή κατάσταση των συνομιλητών σου. 

Επί του θέματος τώρα. Απ'όσο θυμάμαι, είχαν πει το 2010 που συζητιόταν ο σχετικός νόμος ότι οι συνταξιούχες θυγατέρες ήταν 26000. Θα μου φαινόταν πολύ φυσικό τα 2/3 να είναι ηλικιωμένες, οι οποίες αν τους κοπεί η σύνταξη αυτή τελείως θα γίνουν αυτόματα δικαιούχες της σύνταξης του ΟΓΑ, δηλαδή δεν πρόκειται να εξαφανιστούν από το λογαριασμό. 
Ήδη από τον προηγούμενο νόμο του 2010 είχαν γίνει μεγάλες περικοπές στις συντάξεις αυτές και είχαν κοπεί για τις κάτω των 55 και είχαν μειωθεί δραστικά, με πολύ λίγες να ξεπερνάνε το πλαφόν που αναφέρει ο Δόχτορας, και με το μέσο όρο κοντά στα 400 ευρώ της σύνταξης του ΟΓΑ. 
Επομένως αν μια δικαιούχα χάσει τα 400 ευρώ της σύνταξης και πρέπει να υποβάλει χαρτιά για να πάρει σύνταξη ΟΓΑ 400 ευρώ, τι ακριβώς έχει αλλάξει για το κράτος; Μάλλον τίποτα, αλλά μας έχει κοστίσει η αλλαγή χαρτομανιό και εργατοώρες. 
Είμαι υπέρ της απλοποίησης του ασφαλιστικού, αλλά μερικά πράγματα κοστίζουν περισσότερο να τα αλλάξεις απ'ό,τι να τα αφήσεις να πεθάνουν σιγά σιγά. 

Πιστεύω ότι η παρούσα συζήτηση περί περικοπών είναι απλώς ενδεικτική της απελπισίας του κράτους, που προσπαθεί να βγάλει κι απ'τη μύγα ξίγκι κόβοντας λίγο από δω, λίγο από κει. 
Δεν θα βγει τίποτα με το να φαγωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας οι Έλληνες για το ποιός φταίει και κυρίως δεν θα βγει τίποτα με το να κατηγορούμε τις ανύπαντρες ηλικιωμένες, οι οποίες μια ζωή ήταν στο περιθώριο της κοινωνίας γιατί ήταν ορφανές και απροστάτευτες, και τώρα στα γεράματά τους εμείς οι πεφωτισμένοι ανηψιοί που μεγαλώσαμε με φιλολογίες περί ισότητας κλπ τις αντιμετωπίζουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο που κατηγορούμε.


----------



## drazen (Sep 4, 2012)

"Πρώτα πρωτα, δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου το ύφος σου και δε βλέπω γιατί είναι τόσο επιθετικό" (SBE #1928)

Σου ζητώ συγνώμη αν το ύφος μου ήταν τέτοιο που σου φάνηκε επιθετικό. Δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση. Όσο για την αναφορά στην οικογενειακή μου κατάσταση, έγινε για να μην θεωρηθούν τα λεγόμενά μου λαγός διεκδίκησης της σύνταξης του συγχωρεμένου του πατέρα μου.

Ουδέποτε θεώρησα ότι πρέπει να κοπούν οι συντάξεις των χηρών που η ηλικία τους υπερβαίνει το όριο συνταξιοδότησης. Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημά μου έγκειται πρώτα στην ηλικία των δικαιούχων, μετά στο παράλογο της πρόνοιας μόνο για τις γυναίκες (και η περίφημη ισότητα;) και, τέλος, στην συνταξιοδότηση των χηρών κ.λ.π. *μόνον* των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων.

Ψάχνοντας λίγο, βρήκα ότι (λέγεται ότι):
α. οι θυγατέρες υπολογίζονται σε 22.000 (γιατί, άραγε, δεν δίνουν έναν ακριβή αριθμό; )
β. θα συνεχίσουν να εισπράττουν 720 ευρώ μηνιαίως. Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω το γιατί. Αν είναι κάτω των 60, ας βγουν στην βιοπάλη, μολονότι όλο και κάτι σε ακίνητα θα τους άφησε ο καλά αμειβόμενος μακαρίτης.
γ. το μέτρο θα είναι οριζόντιο, αν και είμαι βέβαιος πως κάποιες «ειδικές» κατηγορίες θα εξαιρεθούν (και ακριβώς εκεί οφείλεται ο εκνευρισμός μου).

Ήρθε ο καιρός του βιοπορισμού για όσους δεν έχουν περιουσίες, όπως θαρρώ ότι κάνουν οι περισσότεροι. Και αν πρόκειται να υποφέρουμε, ας μην υπάρχουν τόσο εμφανείς εξαιρέσεις που παραβιάζουν την στοιχειώδη λογική.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι σωστό να μιλάμε για δικαιοσύνη στα κάτω στρώματα όταν τα πάνω στρώματα πίνουν στην υγεία των κορόιδων, αλλά θα ήταν ωραίο να υπήρχε μια πιο δίκαιη ματιά, να κόβονται οι συντάξεις εκεί όπου περισσεύουν σαν κερασάκι πάνω σε άλλα εισοδήματα και να αβγατίζουν εκεί που χρησιμοποιούνται για να ζήσουν και άνεργα μέλη της οικογένειας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2012)

Drazen, δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να απαντήσω γιατί απαντήθηκαν ήδη πολλές φορές αυτά που εξακολουθείς να ρωτάς. Ας φτιάξω ένα FAQ μπας και λήξει πια το θέμα:

1. Γιατί παίρνουν αυτή τη σύνταξη οι κόρες των ΔΥ/ στρατιωτικών και όχι όλων των εργαζομένων;
Γιατί αυτές οι κατηγορίες εργαζομένων είχαν επιπλέον συνταξιοδοτικές κρατήσεις στο μισθό τους με αυτό το σκοπό. Οι παροχές αυτού του είδους έχουν καταργηθεί για όσους προσλήφθηκαν στο δημόσιο μετά το 1982 και βγαίνουν στη σύνταξη/ πεθαίνουν μετά το 2010, και ισχύουν μόνο για τους παλιότερους. 

2. Γιατί δικαιούνται οι άγαμες θυγατέρες;
Ο κανονισμός αυτός φτιάχτηκε μια εποχή που η θέση της γυναίκας ήταν πολύ διαφορετική. Η ορφανή και ανύπαντρη γυναίκα ήταν περίγελως της κοινωνίας και οι πάντες κοίταζαν να την εκμεταλλευτούν. Οι γυναίκες σε γενικές γραμμές δεν εργάζονταν έξω από το σπίτι ούτε σπούδαζαν όπως σήμερα, οπότε οι επαγγελματικές τους οδοί ήταν ελάχιστες. Έμεναν ανύπαντρες όχι επειδή ήταν πρωτοφεμινίστριες αλλά επειδή ήταν _ορφανές και άπορες_. 

3. Γιατί όχι και οι γιοί;
Οι ορφανοί άγαμοι γιοί και κόρες λαμβάνουν επιδότηση μέχρι το 18ο έτος της ηλικίας τους ή μέχρι το 24ο αν είναι φοιτητές και έχω την εντύπωση ισόβια, εφόσον έχουν αναπηρία >67%. Η επιδότηση, που τη λέει σύνταξη το κράτος, αφαιρείται από τη σύνταξη της χήρας του πατέρα τους και αφορά όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, μόνο όσους προσλήφθηκαν στο δημόσιο πριν το '82. 

4. Καταπατούνται οι νόμοι περί ισότητας;
Όχι, η αντιμετώπιση των παιδιών έχει εξισωθεί αλλά ο νομοθέτης δέχεται ότι στις μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες η διάκριση παραμένει. Επίσης, έχουν καταργηθεί οι διαφορές γενικότερα στην Ελλάδα, καθώς οι χήρες αλλά και οι χήροι έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα στη σύνταξη του/ της συζύγου τους, και πρόσφατα απόκτησαν παρόμοια δικαιώματα και οι πρώην σύζυγοι, στα πλαίσια της ισότητας. Πίσω στα παιδιά, η κατάργηση των παροχών αυτού του είδους προφανώς δείχνει ότι ο νομοθέτης αναγνωρίζει επίσης ότι δεν υφίσταται πλέον αυτό το πρόβλημα. Το ότι το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται τώρα δε σημαίνει ότι έχει διορθωθεί αναδρομικά. Θα διορθωθεί όταν θα πεθάνει όλη αυτή η γενιά, που ο νόμος καθόρισε ότι είναι όσοι γεννήθηκαν πριν το 1960.

5. Δεν είναι λογικό να παίρνουν σύνταξη οι τριαντάρες. 
Το αναγνωρίζει και αυτό ο νομοθέτης και με τις ρυθμίσεις του 2010 οι συντάξεις καταργήθηκαν εντελώς για όσες θυγατέρες έχουν γεννηθεί μετά το 1960 και δεν είχαν αρχίσει να παίρνουν τη σύνταξη. 

6. Όλο και κάποιο χωραφάκι έχουν, όλο και κάποια διαμερίσματα νοικιάζουν, τι ανάγκη έχουν τη σύνταξη;
Για όσες δεν λάμβαναν ήδη σύνταξη το 2010, οι νέοι κανονισμοί λένε ότι δικαιούνται σύνταξη εφόσον το εισόδημά τους είναι κάτω των 5Κ, δεν έχουν άλλες συντάξεις ή συνταξιοδοτικά δικαιώματα κλπ κλπ και περιορίζει το μέγιστο ποσό που μπορεί να λάβουν στα 720 ευρώ (που είναι η κατώτατη σύνταξη δημοσίου επί δύο). 
Για όσες λάμβαναν ήδη σύνταξη το 2010, τα εισοδήματα από άλλες πηγές λαμβάνονται υπόψη και η σύνταξη μειώνεται αναλόγως. Η σύνταξη δεν καταβάλλεται αν τα εισοδήματα ξεπερνούν τα 22Κ ενώ καταβάλλεται 100% αν τα εισοδήματα είναι κάτω των 12Κ, με κλιμακωτές διαβαθμίσεις για ενδιάμεσα ποσά. Το καινούργιο με τη νέα τροποποίηση είναι ότι περιορίζονται και αυτές οι συντάξεις στα 720 ευρώ. 

7. Παίρνουν μεγάλες συντάξεις. 
Η σύνταξη μοιράζεται με τις άλλες άγαμες θυγατέρες και όλες αυτές οι συντάξεις αφαιρούνται από τη σύνταξη της χήρας. Αν η σύνταξη της χήρας είναι π.χ. 2000 ευρώ δεν παίρνει 2000 ευρώ και το κάθε κορίτσι, όλοι μοιράζονται τα 2000 ευρώ. Το 2000 το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου. 

8. Όλα τα ραμολιμέντα παντρεύτηκαν ρωσσίδες/ βουλγάρες κλπ για να τους αφήσουν συντάξεις, κι έκαναν παιδιά στα γεράματα... Κι έχουμε και 500 άγαμες θυγατέρες που έχουν παιδιά και δεν παντρεύονται για να μη χάσουν τη σύνταξη. 
Ο νόμος δεν μπορεί να κάνει εξαιρέσεις κατά περίπτωση, όλα τα παντρεμένα ζευγάρια είναι ίσα, είτε παντρεύτηκαν απο έρωτα είτε από οικονομικό συμφέρον. Ομοίως αν κάποιος έγινε πατέρας στα γεράματα, το παιδί του έχει τα ίδια δικαιώματα με τα παιδιά με νέους γονείς. Και φυσικά το κράτος δεν μπορεί να επιβάλλει σε μια γυναίκα να παντρευτεί επειδή έγινε μητέρα, ούτε μπορούμε να ξέρουμε με σιγουριά γιατί η άγαμη μητέρα δεν παντρεύτηκε και να φτιάξουμε νόμο ειδικά για αυτή. Μπορεί και σε αυτή την περίπτωση η υποτίθεται μεγάλη σύνταξη να χρησιμοποιείται σαν δικαιολογία για τις επιλογές ζωής ή τις ατυχίες της ζωής. 

9. Πόσες είναι τέλος πάντων οι άγαμες θυγατέρες;
Ο αριθμός το 2010 ήταν 20+ χιλιάδες. Με τα νέα μέτρα και τις περικοπές, ο αριθμός αυτών που επηρεάζονται είναι γύρω στις δέκα χιλιάδες. Προσοχή: αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλες αυτές παίρνουν χιλιάδες ευρώ το μήνα σύνταξη. Επίσης, μην ξεχνάμε ότι μετά το '70 και κυρίως μετά το '80 ο κάθε δημόσιος υπάλληλος κοίταζε να διορίσει την κόρη του στο δημόσιο, καθώς τα ήθη άλλαζαν και οι γυναίκες δούλευαν, οπότε οι νεότερες άγαμες θυγατέρες είναι ελάχιστες. 

10. Η κόρη του ήρωα της Πίνδου που έμεινε ανύπαντρη για να μην χάσει τη σύνταξη...
Όλοι ξέρουμε μια περίπτωση που έμεινε ανύπαντρη για να μη χάσει τη σύνταξη, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα με τα ήθη της γενιάς των γονιών και των παππούδων μας, καλύτερα παντρεμένη με λίγα λεφτά, παρά ανύπαντρη με πολλά. Οι κυρίες αυτές δεν έμειναν ανύπαντρες λόγω της δήθεν μεγάλης σύνταξης αλλά για άλλους λόγους που ίσως δεν ήθελαν να εξηγούν στον κάθε περίεργο, όπως π.χ. ότι δεν γουστάρανε γάμο (υπάρχουν και τέτοιες γυναίκες). Ή ότι δεν βρέθηκε κανένας γαμπρός γι'αυτές. 

11. Να κοπούν μαχαίρι αυτές οι συντάξεις! Τώρα! Για να κάνουμε οικονομία!
Όπως είπαμε εκατό φορές, στην Ελλάδα όποιος δεν έχει άλλη σύνταξη μπορεί να πάρει σύνταξη ΟΓΑ. Οπότε πολλές από αυτές τις γυναίκες θα τις φορτωθεί ο ΟΓΑ και άλλα ταμεία. Επίσης, γνωρίζεις ότι και πριν το 2010 για όσες έπαιρναν αυτή τη σύνταξη και εργάζονται δεν μετράνε για συντάξιμα τα χρόνια εργασίας τους; Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε αυτό το 2010. 

12. Όχι συντάξεις σε όσους δεν έχουν πληρώσει εισφορές!
Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι για τους οποίους κάποιος δεν πλήρωνε εισφορές για τη δουλειά του και δεν είναι όλοι αποτέλεσμα κουτοπονηριάς. Παράδειγμα: γυναίκες που εργάζονται σα νοικοκυρές και μανάδες, άτομα που φροντίζουν άρρωστους συγγενείς τους κλπ. Και αυτοί και όσοι κουτοπόνηρα δεν πλήρωναν εισφορές δικαιούνται μια μικρή σύνταξη (πραγματικά μικρή) από τον ΟΓΑ. 

13. Να πάνε να βρούνε δουλειά οι τεμπέλες οι θυγατέρες!
Συμφωνώ, αλλά σίγουρα δεν περιμένετε να πάνε να βρουν δουλειά γυναίκες άνω των 55 ετών, ειδικά όταν ακόμα κάποιες κατηγορίες ΔΥ συνταξιοδοτούνται στα 50-55. Το κράτος δεν μπορεί να κάνει διάκριση. 

14. 720 ευρώ είναι πολλά λεφτά. 
Ας μην αρχίσουμε τώρα να φαγωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας. Κι εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι η σύνταξη του ΟΓΑ είναι πολλά λεφτά. Άλλωστε οι συντάξεις αυτές υπόκεινται στις συνήθεις περικοπές.


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2012)

Disclaimer δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι όλα όσα γράφω πιο πάνω είναι σωστά. Στοιχεία βρήκα σε διάφορα ιντερνετομάγαζα αλλά δεν είμαι νομικός. Όποιος βρίσκει λάθη, ας τα διορθώσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Μολονότι τον διαβάζω ανελλιπώς, έχω καιρό να προτείνω να διαβάσετε Βαρουφάκη. Το σημερινό του, στο Πρόταγκον, προτείνω να το διαβάσετε: Αναμένοντας τον κ. Draghi


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 6, 2012)

Punk economics lesson 2





Το σκίτσο του είναι τόσο καλό που κολλάς μ' αυτό και δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λέει :) Και εδώ δικαιώνεται και ο Ελληγενής για τις πλούσιες γενειάδες των Ελλήνων


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2012)

Ακούω αυτή τη στιγμή στο δελτίο του Alpha εξαγγελίες του τύπου "Τέρμα το μπαξίσι, τέρμα το γρηγορόσημο". Ρωτάνε διάφορους πολίτες, και ακούγονται διάφορα πράγματα: ο ένας λέει ότι έχει πολλές φορές πληρώσει γρηγορόσημο για να εξυπηρετηθεί και ο άλλος ότι έχει πληρώσει χωρίς να του το ζητήσουν. 

Η δική μου εμπειρία από υπηρεσίες μεγάλης ταλαιπωρίας, όπως η ΔΟΥ, είναι ότι ποτέ δεν πλήρωσα γρηγορόσημο, και ποτέ δεν μου ζητήθηκε. Από την άλλη πλευρά, ξέρω κάποιον που πηγαίνει στις υπηρεσίες με 50άρικα στην τσέπη, και μοιράζει στους υπαλλήλους, ακόμα και χωρίς κανέναν λόγο -- μόνο και μόνο επειδή τον εξυπηρέτησαν. Ο ίδιος κύριος, όταν πηγαίνει τη γυναίκα του στον γιατρό, όχι μόνο δεν ζητάει απόδειξη, αλλά όταν ο γιατρός προσφερθεί να δώσει, του λέει με ύφος άρχοντα: "Μα τι λες, γιατρέ μου, δεν χρειάζεται".

Τείνω να καταλήξω ότι για το "γρηγορόσημο" οι συναλλασσόμενοι φταίνε περισσότερο από τον υπάλληλο που λαδώνεται -- υπό την έννοια ότι πάνε αποφασισμένοι να ξεπεράσουν την ταλαιπωρία που υφίστανται όλοι, να μην περιμένουν στην ουρά, και όχι για "να εξυπηρετηθούν" απλώς.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Ένας φίλος μου γιατρός ειδικευόμενος στο Λονδίνο μου είχε πει πριν μερικά χρόνια ότι η μητέρα του πήγε στο νοσοκομείο της επαρχιακής τους πόλης για εξετάσεις και έδωσε φακελλάκι στη γιατρό, χωρίς να της ζητηθεί. Ο γιός της προσπαθούσε να της εξηγήσει ότι το φακελλάκι δεν έχει καμία επίδραση στις εξετάσεις αίματος και φυσικά αντιμετώπισε το γνωστό επιχείρημα: _εσύ δεν ξέρεις, δεν μένεις εδώ. _
Και επίσης έχω εξυπηρετηθεί μια χαρά χωρίς να έχω δώσει ποτέ δεκάρα. 
Το κακό είναι ότι επικρατεί η νοοτροπία ότι πρέπει να δώσεις ίσως βασισμένη στο τι γινόταν παλιότερα ή στη φημολογία περί φακελλακιού. Θυμάμαι που μια φορά στο προξενείο είχε έρθει μια αγγλίδα να της επικυρώσουν φωτοτυπίες για κάποια συναλλαγή της στην Ελλάδα. Ο υπάλληλος της είπε να καθίσει και θα την φωνάξουν. Κάθισε δίπλα μου και με το που κάθισε άρχισε να διαμαρτύρεται ότι για να κάνει κανείς μια δουλειά θα πρέπει να ταλαιπωρηθεί και ότι άμα έδινε φακελλάκι (το είπε κιόλας έτσι fakelaki) στον ρεσεψιονίστα θα την είχε στείλει αμέσως στο μέσα γραφείο κλπ κλπ κλπ. Εγώ της είπα ότι δε νομίζω ότι γίνεται έτσι η δουλειά. Εκείνη την ώρα άνοιξε η πόρτα του γραφείου των επικυρώσεων, βγήκε αυτός που ήταν μέσα με τα χαρτιά του, και από πίσω του ο υπάλληλος ο οποίος την κάλεσε. Διάψευση πάνω στην ώρα. Αλλά άμα σου'χει βγει το όνομα...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Πάντως εγώ ξέρω πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις στις οποίες οι γιατροί έχουν ζητήσει ανερυθρίαστα φακελάκι - και οι ασθενείς τις περισσότερες φορές το δίνουν, επειδή σκέφτονται πως μετά θα τους περιλάβει ο γιατρός και θα τους πετσοκόψει, και τρέχα γύρευε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Αυτό είναι το αναμενόμενο. 
Το παράδοξο είναι αυτό που είπε η Αλεξάνδρα, δηλαδή να το δίνει ο άλλος χωρίς να του ζητηθεί. 

Και το αποκορύφωμα βέβαια είναι η σύγχυση που επικρατεί καμιά φορά. Συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο έκανε πρόσφατα μικρή επέμβαση σε ιδιωτική κλινική. Ο γιατρός έδωσε αναλυτικό τιμολόγιο: τόσα η κλινική, τόσα ο αναισθησιολόγος, τόσα η αμοιβή του γιατρού κλπ. Άκουγα μετά που συζητούσαν ο ασθενής κι οι άλλοι και η συζήτηση ήταν: κόστισε τόσο, και ο γιατρός πήρε και τόσο φακελλάκι (ο γιατρός πήρε αυτά που ζήτησε, τίποτα παραπάνω). Δηλαδή στο μυαλό τους κάθε αμοιβή στο γιατρό είναι φακελλάκι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Φρέσκιες πληροφορίες περί φακελακίου:

Κυρία που πηγαίνει συχνά στο Αττικό Νοσοκομείο για θεραπεία δήλωσε ότι "το φακελάκι πάει σύννεφο!" Τι εννοούσε; Ότι οι πάντες δίνουν χωρίς να τους το ζητήσουν. Προφανώς θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να βοηθήσουν τους γιατρούς να αυξήσουν τα πενιχρά τους εισοδήματα με ένεση μαύρων χρημάτων. Τα δικά τους πενιχρά εισοδήματα τα διεκτραγωδούν μόνο μπροστά στις τηλεοπτικές κάμερες όταν τους πετύχουν στον δρόμο.

Η ίδια κυρία όταν πηγαίνει στον γιατρό για να της γράψει τα φάρμακά της, του βάζει μέσα στο βιβλιάριο και χρήματα (συνήθως 50άρικο). Για ποιο λόγο; "Μα μου έγραψε ένα κατεβατό φάρμακα, έκανε τόσον κόπο!"

Άντε ν' αλλάξεις τέτοιες νοοτροπίες ριζωμένες στα μυαλά ανθρώπων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Άντε ν' αλλάξεις τέτοιες νοοτροπίες ριζωμένες στα μυαλά ανθρώπων.


Θα αλλάξει, όταν εξαφανιστεί από την τσέπη της το 50άρικο. Το κακό είναι ότι μέχρι να γίνει αυτό, θα εξαφανιστούν από άλλες τσέπες και τα 10άρικα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Ακριβώς. Όταν δεν είχαμε, δεν δίναμε και δεν ανησυχούσαμε μήπως δεν μας προσέξουν την εξέταση αίματος ή ότι κουράστηκαν που έγραψαν συνταγές. 

Από την άλλη, μήπως είναι απλά ότι έχουμε τη συνήθειά μέσα μας; Μήπως είναι μετεξέλιξη του ασημώματος για το καλό κλπκλπ;


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

ΥΓ Άλεξ, η άλλη δικαιολογία της μαμάς του γιατρού: Η γιατρός που πήρε το φακελλάκι είναι καλή γυναίκα, τα δίνει σε ιδρύματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Αρχοντοχωριατισμός του κομπλεξικού (μέσα από τα κόμπλεξ μειονεξίας θα εξηγήσουμε πολλά) που λαδώνει αυτόν που τα έχει περισσότερα (μην τύχει και τον πει κακομοίρη ο γιατρός), αλλά κοιτάει αφ' υψηλού και σνομπάρει (ο άρχοντας πάντα) αυτόν που τα έχει πραγματική ανάγκη.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Το εν λόγω άτομο μπορεί να μην έδινε ποτέ 50 ευρώ δώρο σ' έναν άπορο, αλλά τα δίνει σ' αυτόν που δεν τα έχει ανάγκη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2012)

Εδώ και κανένα τέταρτο παρακολουθώ στο 2ο κρατικό γερμανικό κανάλι, στο πρωινό μαγκαζίνο, έναν απίθανο τύπο, οικονομολόγο, να εξηγεί ότι τα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα κοστίζουν λόγω ευρώ δυο φορές επάνω και ποιος είναι χαζός να έρθει να επενδύσει και να κάνει διακοπές κλπ κλπ, άρα η λύση θα είναι η επιστροφή στη δραχμή που βέβαια θα έχει μερικά προβληματάκια, αλλά κλπ κλπ. Και δώστου οι ερωτήσεις στο κοινό στους δρόμους και οι συνταξιούχες που λένε «ε, πόσο θα πληρώσουμε κι εμείς πια;» και οι νέοι που λένε «ε, δεν βλέπουμε να γίνεται τίποτε» και μαζί εικόνες από τους «φτωχούς Έλληνες μπροστά στο κοινοβούλιο που υποφέρουν κι αυτοί λόγω του ακριβού νομίσματος» και γενικώς όλη η γκάμα του λόμπι της δραχμής ξανά στο προσκήνιο.

Τι θέλω να πω; Ότι δεν μπορούμε μόνο εμείς να κάνουμε περίπλοκες πολιτικές διαπραγματεύσεις απευθυνόμενοι στο δικό μας εσωτερικό κοινό· μπορούν να το κάνουν κι οι άλλοι. Ότι δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε διαπραγματεύσεις στηριζόμενοι στο εσωτερικό κοινό των άλλων· καθένας ξέρει να πληροφορεί και να ελέγχει καλύτερα τα δικά του ΜΜΕ και τις θέσεις των μαζών. Κι ενώ το δικό μας κοινό απλώς αγριεύει με κάθε τι γερμανικό και δίνει την εμπιστοσύνη του στους νοσταλγούς των χειρότερων στιγμών της γερμανικής ιστορίας, το δικό τους κοινό απλώς στρέφεται προς πολιτικούς που, για να μην εξαφανιστούν, δηλώνουν ότι δεν θέλουν να βοηθήσουν.

Το ποιος και πώς κερδίζει από διαπραγματεύσεις τέτοιου είδους, το κρίνει ο καθένας μόνος του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2012)

Αυτό εδώ, τώρα, πώς το λες; Βάστα Ρόμμελ Τρόικα;

*«Παζάρια» από τράπεζες για πληρωμή οφειλών στο Δημόσιο με πιστωτικές κάρτες
*
Εντείνεται ο ανταγωνισμός στον τομέα των πιστωτικών καρτών για πληρωμές οφειλών προς το Δημόσιο, τόσο με την αύξηση των αριθμό των δόσεων όσο και με νέες προσφορές.

Σήμερα, η Εμπορική Τράπεζα ανακοίνωσε ότι προσφέρει στους πελάτες της επιστροφή μετρητών 3% με κάθε πληρωμή προς την εφορία μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας έως τις 31/12/2012, σε μια περίοδο αυξημένων φορολογικών και οικονομικών υποχρεώσεων.

Όλο το άρθρο της _Καθημερινής_, εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Αυτό το λες γνωρίζω την πελατεία μου και την εκμεταλλεύομαι. 

Διαπιστώνεις επίσης ότι η ανελαστικότητα του δημοσίου ωθεί τον πολίτη σε λύσεις ανάγκης. Δεν έχει να πληρώσει την εφορία, δεν του κάνει διακανονισμό της προκοπής η εφορία, αναγκάζεται να δανειστεί από τους τοκογλύφους. Του χρόνου θα έχει ακόμα λιγότερα να δώσει στην εφορία, αφού θα χρωστάει περισσότερα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Με πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα το πρώτο δίμηνο του 2012

Ενώ οι προβλέψεις "έδειχναν" έλλειμμα, πλεόνασμα τελικά παρουσιάζει το πρωτογενές αποτέλεσμα του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού κατά το πρώτο δίμηνο του 2012.
Αν και αρχικά προβλεπόταν έλλειμμα 22 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ, τελικά το πρωτογενές αποτέλεσμα είναι θετικό με πλεόνασμα 367 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.

Εμένα, πάλι, αυτό γιατί μου θυμίζει το _Τι έχουνε τα έρμα και ψοφάνε τώρα που μάθαν' να μην τρώνε_ ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Διαπιστώνεις επίσης ότι η ανελαστικότητα του δημοσίου ωθεί τον πολίτη σε λύσεις ανάγκης. Δεν έχει να πληρώσει την εφορία, δεν του κάνει διακανονισμό της προκοπής η εφορία, αναγκάζεται να δανειστεί από τους τοκογλύφους. Του χρόνου θα έχει ακόμα λιγότερα να δώσει στην εφορία, αφού θα χρωστάει περισσότερα.


Ε, χμμμ, θα ξέρεις υποθέτω ότι οι τράπεζες δανείζουν τώρα με ~3% για ετήσιο ταμιευτήριο. Στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό που λέει η τράπεζα είναι, «μην πάρετε ακόμη όλες σας τις καταθέσεις για να πληρώσετε την εφορία». Οι πιστωτικές κάρτες έχουν επιπλέον τόκο μόνο αν δεν τις πληρώσεις, αλλά αυτό το κακό το έχουν όλοι όσοι δανείζουν στον κόσμο: ζητάνε τόκο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού διαφωνείς, δόχτορα. 
Οποιοδήποτε χρέος σε πιστωτική είναι έντοκο δάνειο. Η τράπεζα προσφέρει κάτι που ΑΝ κάνεις καλό προγραμματισμό και ΑΝ δεν έχεις απρόοπτα και ΑΝ μπορείς κάθε μήνα να μηδενίζεις την πιστωτική σου, ίσως να σε συμφέρει. Όμως οι τράπεζες θα είχαν κλείσει αν δεν έβγαζαν χρήματα. Επομένως την ευκολία στην προσφέρουν γιατί ελπίζουν ότι δεν θα πληρώσεις όλο το ποσό κάποια στιγμή και θα σε ταράξουν στον τόκο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Διάβασε τη συζήτηση με το FAQ, και μετά άμα σου μείνουν απορίες το συζητάμε.


Έλεγα να μην μπω σε αυτή τη συζήτηση, αλλά αφού επιμένεις... Και πριν ακούσω «ναι, αλλά εμένα η θεία μου...», να πω εξαρχής ότι είμαι κι εγώ ανύπανδρη θυγατέρα στρατιωτικού (έχω αποποιηθεί τη σύνταξη για προσωπικούς λόγους), επομένως τα ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. 


SBE said:


> 1. Γιατί παίρνουν αυτή τη σύνταξη οι κόρες των ΔΥ/ στρατιωτικών και όχι όλων των εργαζομένων;
> Γιατί αυτές οι κατηγορίες εργαζομένων είχαν επιπλέον συνταξιοδοτικές κρατήσεις στο μισθό τους με αυτό το σκοπό.


Οι κρατήσεις αυτές δεν επαρκούν ούτε στο ελάχιστο για να καλύψουν τις προικοδοτήσεις που παίρνουν πια αγόρια και κορίτσια όταν μπουν στο πανεπιστήμιο ή όταν κλείσουν τα 23, πόσο μάλλον για να δικαιολογήσουν τις συντάξεις σε ανύπανδρα τέκνα. Να πω μόνο ότι σε μερικές κατηγορίες εργαζομένων, όπως π.χ. του ΟΤΕ, η «προικοδότηση» ανέρχεται σε δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ ανά παιδί. 




SBE said:


> 2. Γιατί δικαιούνται οι άγαμες θυγατέρες;
> Ο κανονισμός αυτός φτιάχτηκε μια εποχή που η θέση της γυναίκας ήταν πολύ διαφορετική. Η ορφανή και ανύπαντρη γυναίκα ήταν περίγελως της κοινωνίας και οι πάντες κοίταζαν να την εκμεταλλευτούν. Οι γυναίκες σε γενικές γραμμές δεν εργάζονταν έξω από το σπίτι ούτε σπούδαζαν όπως σήμερα, οπότε οι επαγγελματικές τους οδοί ήταν ελάχιστες. Έμεναν ανύπαντρες όχι επειδή ήταν πρωτοφεμινίστριες αλλά επειδή ήταν _ορφανές και άπορες_.


Τώρα όμως υπάρχουν πολλές που μένουν ανύπαντρες για να εισπράττουν τα χρήματα της σύνταξης. Και δεν θέλω αντιρρήσεις, είπαμε, τα ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Ο θεσμός αυτός είναι αναχρονιστικός και άδικος. 

Συμφωνώ ωστόσο ότι πρέπει το κράτος να φροντίζει τα αδύναμα μέλη του, *αλλά να τα φροντίζει όλα*. Για να παίρνει η γνωστή μου 1.700 ευρώ, υπάρχει κάπου αλλού ένα άλλο παιδί χωρίς πατέρα που δεν παίρνει τίποτα. Οι περικοπές των συντάξεων αυτών είναι πολύ σωστό μέτρο και θα έπρεπε να είχαν γίνει πολύ νωρίτερα. 



SBE said:


> 3. Γιατί όχι και οι γιοί;
> Οι ορφανοί άγαμοι γιοί και κόρες λαμβάνουν επιδότηση μέχρι το 18ο έτος της ηλικίας τους ή μέχρι το 24ο αν είναι φοιτητές και έχω την εντύπωση ισόβια, εφόσον έχουν αναπηρία >67%. Η επιδότηση, που τη λέει σύνταξη το κράτος, αφαιρείται από τη σύνταξη της χήρας του πατέρα τους και αφορά όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, μόνο όσους προσλήφθηκαν στο δημόσιο πριν το '82.


Παρ’ όλ’ αυτά, η κόρη την παίρνει για πάντα, ενώ ο γιος όχι. Αυτό είναι άδικο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου μάλιστα, πρέπει να κοπούν εντελώς οι συντάξεις προς τα παιδιά, και να αντικατασταθούν με ελάχιστο εγγυημένο εισόδημα για τους πιο αδύναμους.



SBE said:


> 4. Καταπατούνται οι νόμοι περί ισότητας;
> Όχι, η αντιμετώπιση των παιδιών έχει εξισωθεί αλλά ο νομοθέτης δέχεται ότι στις μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες η διάκριση παραμένει. [...] Το ότι το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται τώρα δε σημαίνει ότι έχει διορθωθεί αναδρομικά. Θα διορθωθεί όταν θα πεθάνει όλη αυτή η γενιά, που ο νόμος καθόρισε ότι είναι όσοι γεννήθηκαν πριν το 1960.


Κάνεις λάθος. Η σύνταξη εισπράττεται από όλες τις θυγατέρες, ανεξαιρέτως, αν ο γονιός τους πέθανε πριν το 2010 (_Οι προαναφερόμενες διατάξεις εφαρμόζονται στις περιπτώσεις που ο θάνατος του δικαιοπαρόχου (γέννηση δικαιώματος) επέρχεται από 21-7-2010, (ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης του ν. 3865/2010) και μετά και αφορούν όλες τις συντάξεις του Δημοσίου (πολιτικές, στρατιωτικές, πολεμικές, συντάξεις Ο.Σ.Ε. κλπ).) _Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που είναι, όπως είπα, τριαντάρηδες, που αν δεν αλλάξει το ισχύον καθεστώς, θα δικαιούνται τη σύνταξη του γονιού τους για πάντα. 



SBE said:


> [5. Δεν είναι λογικό να παίρνουν σύνταξη οι τριαντάρες.
> Το αναγνωρίζει και αυτό ο νομοθέτης και με τις ρυθμίσεις του 2010 οι συντάξεις καταργήθηκαν εντελώς για όσες θυγατέρες έχουν γεννηθεί μετά το 1960 και δεν είχαν αρχίσει να παίρνουν τη σύνταξη.


Κάνεις λάθος. Οι συντάξεις εισπράττονται ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας αν ο γονιός πέθανε πριν την 21-7-2010, όπως λέμε παραπάνω. Άρα, δεν θα λυθεί το θέμα όταν πεθάνει η γενιά του ’60, αλλά και του ’70, και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις του ’80. 



SBE said:


> 6. Όλο και κάποιο χωραφάκι έχουν, όλο και κάποια διαμερίσματα νοικιάζουν, τι ανάγκη έχουν τη σύνταξη;
> Για όσες δεν λάμβαναν ήδη σύνταξη το 2010, οι νέοι κανονισμοί λένε ότι δικαιούνται σύνταξη εφόσον το εισόδημά τους είναι κάτω των 5Κ, δεν έχουν άλλες συντάξεις ή συνταξιοδοτικά δικαιώματα κλπ κλπ και περιορίζει το μέγιστο ποσό που μπορεί να λάβουν στα 720 ευρώ (που είναι η κατώτατη σύνταξη δημοσίου επί δύο).
> Για όσες λάμβαναν ήδη σύνταξη το 2010, τα εισοδήματα από άλλες πηγές λαμβάνονται υπόψη και η σύνταξη μειώνεται αναλόγως. Η σύνταξη δεν καταβάλλεται αν τα εισοδήματα ξεπερνούν τα 22Κ ενώ καταβάλλεται 100% αν τα εισοδήματα είναι κάτω των 12Κ, με κλιμακωτές διαβαθμίσεις για ενδιάμεσα ποσά. Το καινούργιο με τη νέα τροποποίηση είναι ότι περιορίζονται και αυτές οι συντάξεις στα 720 ευρώ.


Πάρα πολύ κακώς. Το ελάχιστο εισόδημα αυτού του είδους θα έπρεπε να δίνεται σε όλους, όχι σε όσους είχαν την τύχη να παίρνουν τέτοιες συντάξεις. 



SBE said:


> 7. Παίρνουν μεγάλες συντάξεις.
> Η σύνταξη μοιράζεται με τις άλλες άγαμες θυγατέρες και όλες αυτές οι συντάξεις αφαιρούνται από τη σύνταξη της χήρας. Αν η σύνταξη της χήρας είναι π.χ. 2000 ευρώ δεν παίρνει 2000 ευρώ και το κάθε κορίτσι, όλοι μοιράζονται τα 2000 ευρώ. Το 2000 το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου.


Αυτό είναι σωστό, ωστόσο δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεις τις μοναχοκόρες κλπ. Συν τοις άλλοις, δεν ενδιαφέρει αν 2 ή περισσότερα κορίτσια μοιράζονται τα 2.000 ευρώ. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να παίρνουν τα χρήματα αυτά. 



SBE said:


> 8. Όλα τα ραμολιμέντα παντρεύτηκαν ρωσσίδες/ βουλγάρες κλπ για να τους αφήσουν συντάξεις, κι έκαναν παιδιά στα γεράματα... Κι έχουμε και 500 άγαμες θυγατέρες που έχουν παιδιά και δεν παντρεύονται για να μη χάσουν τη σύνταξη.
> Ο νόμος δεν μπορεί να κάνει εξαιρέσεις κατά περίπτωση, όλα τα παντρεμένα ζευγάρια είναι ίσα, είτε παντρεύτηκαν απο έρωτα είτε από οικονομικό συμφέρον. Ομοίως αν κάποιος έγινε πατέρας στα γεράματα, το παιδί του έχει τα ίδια δικαιώματα με τα παιδιά με νέους γονείς.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως.


SBE said:


> Και φυσικά το κράτος δεν μπορεί να επιβάλλει σε μια γυναίκα να παντρευτεί επειδή έγινε μητέρα, ούτε μπορούμε να ξέρουμε με σιγουριά γιατί η άγαμη μητέρα δεν παντρεύτηκε και να φτιάξουμε νόμο ειδικά για αυτή. Μπορεί και σε αυτή την περίπτωση η υποτίθεται μεγάλη σύνταξη να χρησιμοποιείται σαν δικαιολογία για τις επιλογές ζωής ή τις ατυχίες της ζωής.


Οι επιλογές ζωής είναι θέμα του καθενός. Οι ατυχίες είναι θέμα του κράτους όταν δεν σου επιτρέπουν να ζήσεις αξιοπρεπώς. Ωστόσο, το μέτρο παροχής σύνταξης σε άγαμες θυγατέρες είναι άδικο και πρέπει να σταματήσει. Όταν μια γυναίκα που εργάζεται παίρνει τη σύνταξη του γονιού της, αυτό γίνεται εις βάρος α) των φορολογούμενων που την πληρώνουν (θυμίζω ότι οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές *δεν καλύπτουν* τις παροχές τέτοιου είδους), β) των ασθενέστερων μελών της κοινωνίας που χρειάζονται τα χρήματα περισσότερο.



SBE said:


> 10. Η κόρη του ήρωα της Πίνδου που έμεινε ανύπαντρη για να μην χάσει τη σύνταξη...
> Όλοι ξέρουμε μια περίπτωση που έμεινε ανύπαντρη για να μη χάσει τη σύνταξη, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα με τα ήθη της γενιάς των γονιών και των παππούδων μας, καλύτερα παντρεμένη με λίγα λεφτά, παρά ανύπαντρη με πολλά. Οι κυρίες αυτές δεν έμειναν ανύπαντρες λόγω της δήθεν μεγάλης σύνταξης αλλά για άλλους λόγους που ίσως δεν ήθελαν να εξηγούν στον κάθε περίεργο, όπως π.χ. ότι δεν γουστάρανε γάμο (υπάρχουν και τέτοιες γυναίκες). Ή ότι δεν βρέθηκε κανένας γαμπρός γι'αυτές.


Επαναλαμβάνομαι, το ξέρω, αλλά το ότι μια γυναίκα δεν παντρεύτηκε επειδή «δεν βρέθηκε γαμπρός» (έλεος) ή για άλλους λόγους είναι δικό της πρόβλημα, και όχι του κράτους. Το κράτος πρέπει να φροντίσει μόνο να παρέχει αξιοπρεπή διαβίωση σε όσους *δεν μπορούν* να εργαστούν, όχι σε όσους δεν θέλουν. Και να σε διορθώσω: υπάρχουν νέες κοπέλες που δεν παντρεύονται για να μη χάσουν τη σύνταξη. Έλα, έλα, σε βλέπω, ετοιμάζεσαι να φέρεις αντιρρήσεις – άσ’ το. 



SBE said:


> 11. Να κοπούν μαχαίρι αυτές οι συντάξεις! Τώρα! Για να κάνουμε οικονομία!
> Όπως είπαμε εκατό φορές, στην Ελλάδα όποιος δεν έχει άλλη σύνταξη μπορεί να πάρει σύνταξη ΟΓΑ. Οπότε πολλές από αυτές τις γυναίκες θα τις φορτωθεί ο ΟΓΑ και άλλα ταμεία.


Η σύνταξη του ΟΓΑ δεν είναι 1.700 ευρώ, άρα ας τις «φορτωθεί» ο ΟΓΑ. Για μένα που πληρώνω εισφορές για να τους πληρώνει το κράτος τη σύνταξη, είναι καλύτερο.


SBE said:


> Επίσης, γνωρίζεις ότι και πριν το 2010 για όσες έπαιρναν αυτή τη σύνταξη και εργάζονται δεν μετράνε για συντάξιμα τα χρόνια εργασίας τους; Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε αυτό το 2010.


Δεν το είχα ξανακούσει ποτέ, δεν μου το είχε πει το αντίστοιχο όργανο του ΠΝ, επομένως έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο και δε φωτίστηκα. Μόλις πήρα στον ΟΑΕΕ για να το διασταυρώσω και η υπάλληλος, αφού πρώτα με ειρωνεύτηκε, με διαβεβαίωσε πως δεν ισχύει αυτό που γράφεις. Επακριβώς μου είπε: «εφόσον πληρώνετε εισφορές, αυτό θεωρείται συντάξιμος χρόνος». Ναι, από πάντα. Και από περιέργεια (χωρίς ειρωνείες, επειδή με ενδιαφέρει), εσύ πού το διάβασες αυτό;



SBE said:


> 12. Όχι συντάξεις σε όσους δεν έχουν πληρώσει εισφορές!
> Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι για τους οποίους κάποιος δεν πλήρωνε εισφορές για τη δουλειά του και δεν είναι όλοι αποτέλεσμα κουτοπονηριάς. Παράδειγμα: γυναίκες που εργάζονται σα νοικοκυρές και μανάδες, άτομα που φροντίζουν άρρωστους συγγενείς τους κλπ.


Και ξανά: η λύση είναι κατώτατο εγγυημένο εισόδημα για όλους, όχι για τους τυχερούς. 



SBE said:


> 13. Να πάνε να βρούνε δουλειά οι τεμπέλες οι θυγατέρες!
> Συμφωνώ, αλλά σίγουρα δεν περιμένετε να πάνε να βρουν δουλειά γυναίκες άνω των 55 ετών, ειδικά όταν ακόμα κάποιες κατηγορίες ΔΥ συνταξιοδοτούνται στα 50-55. Το κράτος δεν μπορεί να κάνει διάκριση.


Οι κάτω των 55 μπορούν, όμως.



SBE said:


> 14. 720 ευρώ είναι πολλά λεφτά.
> Ας μην αρχίσουμε τώρα να φαγωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας. Κι εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι η σύνταξη του ΟΓΑ είναι πολλά λεφτά. Άλλωστε οι συντάξεις αυτές υπόκεινται στις συνήθεις περικοπές.


Αν πεις ότι η σύνταξη του ΟΓΑ (364,45 € το μήνα, αν δεν απατώμαι) είναι πολλά λεφτά σε σχέση με τα 720€ (ή τα 1.700€), θα σου πούμε ότι δεν τα πας καλά με τα μαθηματικά. Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι έτσι, έτσι δεν είναι; 

Εδώ να πω ότι αυτό το «φαγωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας» είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, επιχείρημα που δεν στέκει. Φυσικά και φαγωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας, γιατί κάποιοι (που δεν είναι «πολιτικοί και βιομήχανοι») κάνουν εδώ και χρόνια πάρτι στην πλάτη των υπολοίπων. Αν δεν σταματήσει αυτό, προσωπικά δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να δείξω κανενός είδους αλληλεγγύη προς οποιονδήποτε βολεμένο. 

Και μια παράκληση: Διάβασε προσεκτικά τι γράφω, *και όχι βιαστικά και διαγώνια* όπως συνήθως, και μετά άμα σου μείνουν απορίες το συζητάμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Με διαύγεια και αρκετά απλό τρόπο (αν εξαιρέσουμε κάποιες τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες προς το τέλος) γράφει ο Τζορτζ Σόρος για την ευρωκρίση στη _New York Review of Books_. Θέλει εκτύπωση και να διαβαστεί με ηρεμία. Δεν περνάει σε θέματα ανάπτυξης και ανταγωνιστικότητας μεμονωμένων κρατών, ούτε βέβαια στα ειδικά προβλήματα ανταγωνιστικότητας της Ελλάδας. Στο μεταξύ, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, περιμένουμε τους εθνικούς δικαστές της Γερμανίας να αποφασίσουν για δύσκολα οικονομικά θέματα, για την ενοποίηση της Ευρώπης.

http://www.nybooks.com/articles/arc...an-union-and-how-resolve-it/?pagination=false


----------



## pidyo (Sep 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> http://www.nybooks.com/articles/arc...an-union-and-how-resolve-it/?pagination=false


Ωραία και πρακτικά τα λέει ο Σόρος, αλλά έχω μια επιφύλαξη σ' ένα σημείο, στο οποίο ακολουθεί την communis opinio. Λέει και ξαναλέει πώς θα πείσουμε τη Γερμανία. Νομίζω πως ένα σημαντικό πρόβλημα στην αφήγηση της κρίσης είναι η άρρητη παραδοχή ότι η «Γερμανία» (και η «Ελλάδα», η «Ισπανία» κλπ.) είναι ένα πράγμα, ενιαίο και αδιαίρετο, με κοινά χαρακτηριστικά και συμφέροντα. Η παραδοχή αυτή είναι, νομίζω, η πηγή της ψυχολογικής ερμηνείας που κυριαρχεί στην αφήγηση περί κρίσης: η Γερμανία φοβάται τον πληθωρισμό επειδή έχει ένα ανεπούλωτο παιδικό τραύμα από τη Βαϊμάρη, η Γερμανία δεν καταλαβαίνει γιατί να πληρώσει, νοικοκυρά γυναίκα, τα σπασμένα των άλλων, η Γερμανία το ένα, η Γερμανία το άλλο. Δεν πείθομαι. 

Νομίζω πως πιο ουσιαστικά (και πιο αποτελεσματικά) θα απαντηθεί το κρίσιμο πράγματι ερώτημα του Σόρος, αν αποδομήσουμε την παραδοχή αυτή, αν δηλαδή σκεφτούμε χωριστά τα συμφέροντα, τη στόχευση και τις δεσμεύσεις των Γερμανών πολιτικών, του γερμανικού χρηματοπιστωτικού λόμπι, και ούτω καθεξής.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι ακούω μια βαβούρα, μια πολυφωνία, από τη μεριά της Γερμανίας, καθώς κάθε συμφέρον και συμφεροντάκι λέει το ποίημα που έχει μάθει, αλλά και απέξω από τη Γερμανία ακούω πολλές αναλύσεις με μπόλικη συνωμοσιολογία ή αναλύσεις που αγνοούν αυτή την πολυφωνία και θεωρούν ότι στο τέλος τις αποφάσεις τις παίρνει μια κλίκα. Δεν τα αγνοεί αυτά ο Σόρος. Δεν αγνοούμε το πώς οι γερμανικές τράπεζες δεν θέλουν να βρεθούν υπό τον έλεγχο ευρωπαϊκών αρχών, τις (κοντόθωρες) σκοπιμότητες που καθοδηγούν τη σκέψη των κλικών (φιρί φιρί το πήγαινα να πιάσω αυτή τη γενική πληθυντικού). Αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι αναλύσεις αυτές χάνουν κάποιες ψηφίδες του μωσαϊκού και ο Σόρος μού άρεσε επειδή τα είδε κάπως πιο πλατιά τα πράγματα. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Δυστυχώς δεν γυρνάμε σ' αυτά που γράφαμε πεντέξι χρόνια πριν, για να δούμε πόσο πέσαμε εμείς έξω.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι αναλύσεις αυτές χάνουν κάποιες ψηφίδες του μωσαϊκού και ο Σόρος μού άρεσε επειδή τα είδε κάπως πιο πλατιά τα πράγματα.


Συμφωνώ. Και μένα μου άρεσε το άρθρο και σχολίασα περισσότερο με αφορμή τον Σόρος παρά εναντίον του Σόρος.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Παλάβρα, δεν πρόκειται να καθίσω να τα απαντήσω ένα- ένα. Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν βλέπω να διαφωνούμε. Με το νόμο του 2010 έγιναν ρυθμίσεις και περιορισμοί στο εξής, και διορθώθηκαν τα πιο πολλά στραβά, τα υπόλοιπα θα διορθωθούν κι αυτά. Και φυσικά το θεωρώ λάθος ότι δεν επιχείρησαν να κόψουν 100% τη σύνταξη για τις ήδη δικαιούχες από κάποια ηλικία και κάτω (βεβαίως για προφανείς λόγους ούτε εγώ θα τις έκοβα απότομα, θα το έκανα σταδιακά).
Για το ζήτημα της εγγυημένης σύνταξης για όλους κλπ ομοίως το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές ότι θα έπρεπε το σύστημα να έχει οργανωθεί καλύτερα εδώ και 40-50 χρόνια κι ένας λόγος που επικρατεί χάος είναι ότι δεν μπήκαν τότε οι σωστές βάσεις. Δε χρειάζεται η επανάληψη. Ομοίως, έχουμε πει πολλές φορές ότι το σύστημα των συντάξεων δεν είναι ανταποδοτικό, ούτε αυτό χρειάζεται να το επαναλαμβάνουμε. Εντούτοις αν σου γίνεται όσο εργάζεσαι μία παραπάνω κράτηση για κάποιο προνόμιο δεν είναι παράλογο μετά να περιμένεις να έχεις πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με αυτόν που δεν πλήρωνε το παραπάνω. 
Για τα 1700 είσαι σίγουρη; Υποθέτω ότι είσαι, αλλά ρωτάω γιατί υποτίθεται ότι η μέγιστη που μπορούσες να πάρεις με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις ήταν 970 ευρώ ή κάτι τέτοιο κοντά στα χίλια. Επομένως όποια έπαιρνε 1700 πριν τις νέες ρυθμίσεις είχε μείωση στα 970. 
Το άλλο που ρωτάς δεν έχω ιδέα που το βρήκα, το είχα ακούσει νομίζω, και μου είχε φανεί επίσης παράξενο και το είχα ερμηνεύσει ότι μάλλον δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσεις εισφορές. Προφανώς θα είναι κλασσικός αστικός μύθος από αυτούς που λένε οι δικαιούχοι συντάξεων για να φανούν κακομοίρηδες. 
Αυτά και νομίζω ότι το θέμα έληξε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Εδώ η είδηση κι εδώ το άρθρο για όποιον θέλει και την βιβλιογραφική παραπομπή. 

Λέει λοιπόν το άρθρο ότι για να δουν πώς πάει η μαύρη οικονομία στην Ελλάδα σε σχέση με τις τράπεζες έκαναν την εξής μελέτη: σε συνεργασία με μία μεγάλη τράπεζα που τους έδωσε στοιχεία, μελέτησαν τις αιτήσεις όσων ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών ζητούσαν δάνειο ή πιστωτική το 2003-10, και σύγκριναν το μηνιαίο εισόδημα που δήλωναν στην αίτηση με τις μηνιαίες πληρωμές που έκαναν στην τράπεζα αφού είχαν λάβει το δάνειο. 
Παρατήρησαν ότι οι μηνιαίες δόσεις ήταν γύρω στο 80% των δηλωμένων εσόδων και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ήταν και πάνω από το 100% . Επίσης παρατήρησαν ότι αυτοί που πλήρωναν το 80% του μισθού τους για στεγαστικό δεν είχαν πιο πολλές πιθανότητες να μην μπορούν να πληρώσουν τη δόση τους από αυτούς που πλήρωναν το 30% του μισθού τους για στεγαστικό. 
Η πιο λογική εξήγηση, σύμφωνα με τους συγγραφείς, είναι ότι οι δανειολήπτες είχαν κι άλλα έσοδα και προσδιορίζουν με στοιχεία το είδος των επαγγελμάτων και τη γεωγραφική τους κατανομή. Και καταλήγουν ότι για την περίοδο που μελέτησαν τα μαύρα χρήματα των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών ήταν 28δις, που αντιστοιχεί σε φόρους 11δις (40%), και ότι το μαύρο εισόδημα είναι 1,92 φορές το δηλωμένο. Σχεδόν δηλαδή 2:1. Βεβαίως, όπως παραδέχονται και αυτοί, τα νούμερα τους δεν είναι ακριβή, γιατί περιλαμβάνουν απλοποιήσεις και την υπόθεση ότι οι μισθωτοί δεν φοροδιαφεύγουν. Για σύγκριση, στο ΗΒ είναι 1.55, στις ΗΠΑ 1.54 - αλλά στους αμερικανούς αγρότες είναι 3.87, μήπως δεν είναι αυτό απόδειξη ότι αποικίσαμε την Αμερική πριν τους Βίκινγκ; :laugh:
Η τράπεζα φαίνεται να το είχε μελετήσει σοβαρά το θέμα γιατί είχε πολλά στοιχεία και υπολόγιζε ότι ανάλογα με το επάγγελμα, το κρυφό εισόδημα ήταν 25-30Κ κατ΄άτομο. Η πρωτοτυπία του άρθρου είναι ότι πρώτη φορά στη βιβλιογραφία παρατηρείται ότι η τράπεζα παίρνει συστηματικά υπόψη της το μαύρο εισόδημα. 
Κάτι που μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον: σε κάποιο σημείο κοιτάζουν δειγματοληπτικά πως λειτουργεί η εφορία και παρατηρούν ότι έλεγχοι γίνονται σε αυτούς που θεωρείται ότι έχουν μεγάλο εισόδημα (γιατροί, δικηγόρο κλπ), ενώ δεν γίνονται έλεγχοι στους φροντιστές, που είχαν τη μεγαλύτερη διαφορά μεταξύ πραγματικού και δηλωμένου εισοδήματος (2.55, ή περίπου 25Κ ετησίως). Δηλαδή, σα να λέμε ότι οι μεγαλύτεροι κλέφτες τη γλυτώνουν γιατί δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι είναι φτωχαδάκια. Πάντως δεν διαφέρουν πολύ από τους γιατρούς. 

Το άρθρο μου έχει λύσει πολλές απορίες για τη δική μου εμπειρία με τις ελληνικές τράπεζες παλιότερα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 13, 2012)

Ωραίο το άρθρο του Σόρος, νίκελ! Όντας όμως φύσει απαισιόδοξος, δεν πιστεύω πως είναι δυνατόν να ξεκινήσει ένα κίνημα πολιτών της Ευρώπης εναντίον της γερμανικής μικρόνοιας. Γιατί σε αυτό λέει ότι, εντέλει, ελπίζει. Αν δε κερδίσει η Μέρκελ, όπως φαντάζομαι και φοβάμαι, τις εκλογές του χρόνου, θα είναι και το τέλος, τουλάχιστον με βάση τις προβλέψεις του Σόρος, που μου φαίνονται σωστές.


----------



## Costas (Sep 13, 2012)

Μετρητές δημόσιου χρέους για διάφορες χώρες (το δικό μας είναι απροσμέτρητο...)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2012)

Από το μπλογκ του Παντελή Καψή:*
**Κατασκευή ενόχων
*Θα μπορούσε η Ελλάδα να μην έχει μπει στο Μνημόνιο; Στο ερώτημα αυτό ζητά ουσιαστικά απάντηση ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ καταθέτοντας πρόταση για την σύσταση εξεταστικής επιτροπής για την οικονομία. Και για το κόμμα της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης η απάντηση φαίνεται πώς είναι καταφατική: ο κ. Παπανδρέου και το επιτελείο του ευθύνονται γι αυτή την κατάληξη. Μόνο που αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο τότε ο κ. Τσίπρας θα πρέπει να παραδεχθεί πώς όλη η προπαγάνδα και η επιχειρηματολογία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για την κρίση ήταν μια μεγαλοπρεπής φούσκα.

Η συνέχεια εδώ:
http://panteliskapsis55.blogspot.gr/2012/09/blog-post_6912.html?spref=fb
​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

*Κατάργηση του αφορολόγητου για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες προωθεί η κυβέρνηση*

Περιμένω να μάθω πώς θα ξεχωρίσει τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες από τους "ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες", τους δυστυχισμένους μπλοκάκηδες. Δηλαδή, δεν φτάνει που σ' αναγκάζουν να πληρώνεσαι με μπλοκάκι, να πληρώνεις μόνος σου την ασφάλισή σου και να συμβάλλεις με τις πενιχρές αμοιβές σου στη μείωση του μέσου όρου των εσόδων που δηλώνουν οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, τώρα θα σε φορολογήσουν κι από το πρώτο ευρώ. Ας πρόσεχες.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2012)

Αν μάλιστα σε έχουν και απλήρωτη 3 μήνες, εκεί να δεις γλέντια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Να φτιάξουμε εταιρείες, σαν τους τραγουδιστές! :) :)
Προϊόν να δούμε πώς θα φτιάξουμε...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

Ειλικρινά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί οι δημοσιογράφοι δεν προσθέτουν κάποιο τέτοιο σχόλιο κάτω από την είδηση. Δεν ανήκω στους μπλοκάκηδες, αλλά ξέρω πολλούς που ανήκουν. Είναι κρίμα κι άδικο να θεωρούνται ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες. 

Και ποιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της κατάργησης του αφορολόγητου; Μα είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο: Αυτοί που ήδη φοροδιαφεύγουν θα κρύψουν μερικά ακόμα για να έρθουν στα ίσα τους -- τη νύφη θα την πληρώσουν οι μπλοκάκηδες και εκείνοι από τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που έχουν πελάτες αποκλειστικά ανώνυμες εταιρείες ή γενικά πελάτες που δεν σε πληρώνουν αν δεν κόψεις δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών. Επίσης οι ασφαλιστές, που δεν χρησιμοποιούν δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών, αλλά είναι αδύνατο να κρύψουν ή να αλλοιώσουν τις αμοιβές που παίρνουν από την ασφαλιστική εταιρεία. Δηλαδή, αυτοί που εκ των πραγμάτων δεν φοροδιέφευγαν.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2012)

Επιπλέον, θα σπρωχτούν μερικοί ακόμα στη «μαύρη» κακοπληρωμένη εργασία, με τον εκβιασμό _πάρε αυτά τα ψίχουλα, αλλιώς θα κόψεις δελτίο_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Επειδή δεν ήμουν αυτήκοος μάρτυρας και επειδή από αυτό εδώ το (μη πλήρες, όπως δηλώνουν τα αποσιωπητικά) απόσπασμα στο ρεπορτάζ (στο *Έθνος*) από τη χτεσινή συνέντευξη του Τσίπρα στη ΔΕΘ μού φαίνεται αδιανόητη η απάντησή του με τη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση και το ματάκι που μοιάζει να κλείνει σε κάθε επίορκο δημόσιο υπάλληλο, μήπως υπάρχει κάπου το πλήρες κείμενο της ερώτησης και της απάντησης;

Σε ερώτηση του Χρήστου Τελίδη, ανταποκριτή του Εθνους στη Θεσσαλονίκη, για τη στάση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ απέναντι στους *επίορκους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους* και με αφορμή το παράδειγμα της παραπαιδείας, ο κ. Τσίπρας φάνηκε να συνδέει την ένταση της πειθαρχικής αντιμετώπισης τέτοιων κρουσμάτων με το γενικότερο μισθολογικό επίπεδο των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων:

«Το πρώτο πράγμα που έχουμε να κάνουμε είναι ο εκπαιδευτικός να ζει με αξιοπρέπεια. Και όταν φτάσουμε στο επίπεδο αυτό θα πρέπει να είμαστε πάρα πολύ αυστηροί στην τήρηση της νομιμότητας (...) Όταν τον εξαθλιώνεις πρέπει να βρει έναν τρόπο να ζήσει. Ακόμα και στην περίοδο πριν από την κρίση όλοι ξέραμε ότι υπάρχει το πρόβλημα της παραπαιδείας».​


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0wudPxLaCs
Καλή ακρόαση ;)

Για το μπλοκάκι και τα αντικειμενικά, τι να πω... Είκοσι τέσσερα χρόνια που κάνω αυτή τη δουλειά κι έχω λιώσει καμπόσα μπλοκάκια, η δαμόκλειος σπάθη κρέμεται μόνιμα πάνω από το σβέρκο μου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

bernardina said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0wudPxLaCs
> Καλή ακρόαση ;)



Η συνέντευξη της 13/09/2011; Γιατί όχι του 2008; Εμένα προσωπικά δεν θα με χάλαγε να γυρίσω και στο 1975...


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Απορία ειλικρινής:
Γιατί όσοι είσαστε μπλοκάκηδες δεν έχετε φτιάξει εταιρία;
Είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση; Δεν το έχετε σκεφτεί; Κάποιος άλλος λόγος;
Μήπως είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία τώρα να μαζευτείτε πεντέξι και να φτιάξετε μια εταιρία για φορολογικούς λόγους;
Ρωτάω γιατί όπως είπα και πιο πριν, εδώ στο λέει η ίδια η εφορία άμα τους ενημερώσεις ότι είσαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η συνέντευξη της 13/09/2011; Γιατί όχι του 2008; Εμένα προσωπικά δεν θα με χάλαγε να γυρίσω και στο 1975...



 :blush:

Άλλα έψαχνα, άλλα βρήκα, άλλα έβαλα.
Καλά, θα προσπαθήσω να επανορθώσω.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2012)

Πιστεύω πως αυτή τη φορά βρήκα τη σωστή.

Κι εδώ μια περίληψη αν δεν αντέχεις να την ακούσεις όλη.
Ναι, το είπε όντως το επίμαχο για τους δ.υ.


----------



## rogne (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Απορία ειλικρινής:
> Γιατί όσοι είσαστε μπλοκάκηδες δεν έχετε φτιάξει εταιρία;
> Είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση; Δεν το έχετε σκεφτεί; Κάποιος άλλος λόγος;
> Μήπως είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία τώρα να μαζευτείτε πεντέξι και να φτιάξετε μια εταιρία για φορολογικούς λόγους;
> Ρωτάω γιατί όπως είπα και πιο πριν, εδώ στο λέει η ίδια η εφορία άμα τους ενημερώσεις ότι είσαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.



Και τι κερδίζουμε αν φτιάξουμε εταιρεία;


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

rogne said:


> Και τι κερδίζουμε αν φτιάξουμε εταιρεία;



Ό,τι κερδίζει η Βίσση που έχει εταιρία. 
Χαμηλότερο συντελεστή, βάζεις τα έξοδά σου όλα σαν έξοδα της εταιρίας. Αν η εταιρεία έιναι πεντέξι άτομα, διαχειρίζεται ο καθένας το προσωπικό του κομμάτι (δηλαδη δεν είναι εταιρία- εταιρία, αλλά εταιρία για φορολογικούς λόγους).


----------



## rogne (Sep 18, 2012)

Προτείνεις να στήσουμε εταιρείες-μαϊμού για να φοροδιαφεύγουμε "νομότυπα" (ή περίπου); Ξέρω 'γω, κάτι σαν ανταπόδοση για τους μπλοκάκηδες, που τους βαφτίζει το κράτος "ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες" ενώ είναι μισθωτοί; 

ΥΓ. Κράτα μικρό καλάθι για τους συντελεστές: http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_economy_100014_18/09/2012_495814


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Χαμηλότερο συντελεστή, βάζεις τα έξοδά σου όλα σαν έξοδα της εταιρίας.



Οι καλοί τραγουδιστές θα είναι πάντα στον μεγαλύτερο συντελεστή, οι μεταφραστές έτσι κι αλλιώς στους χαμηλότερους. Πόσα νομίζεις ότι βγάζουν οι μεταφραστές; 60 και 80 και 150 χιλιάρικα;

Επίσης, πόσα έξοδα νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να έχεις ως μεταφραστής; Ο τραγουδιστής χρειάζεται π.χ. ρούχα και αυτοκίνητο *και* επαγγελματικά, ο μεταφραστής γιατί; Άλλωστε, τα έξοδα είναι καταρχήν συνάρτηση των εσόδων που έχεις...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=27689&subid=2&pubid=112923284



Ο Βασιλιάς είναι γυμνός...
Ο Βασιλιάς είναι γυμνός... Δεν πρόκειται για το πρώην προεδρικό ζεύγος της Γερμανίας όπου ο πρόεδρος έπαιρνε «μαύρο χρήμα» από τους επιχειρηματίες και η ωραία σύζυγός του ήταν στο παρελθόν call girl πολυτελείας. Πρόκειται, άλλωστε, για αποκαλύψεις που σοκάρουν μόνον αδαείς και αφελείς ως προς τη χρηματοδότηση της πολιτικής και την εμπορευματοποίηση των ερωτικών σχέσεων στους κόλπους της ελίτ της πολιτικής και οικονομικής εξουσίας.
Αν στην Ελλάδα ο έλεγχος της τρόικας προκαλεί σοκ και δέος σε υπουργούς και κυβερνητικούς αξιωματούχους, ανάλογα συναισθήματα προκαλεί στους αλαζόνες αξιωματούχους της γερμανικής κυβερνητικής και τραπεζικής ελίτ η Τραπεζική Ενωση, που προωθεί ο επικεφαλής της ΕΚΤ Ντράγκι, ο οποίος υλοποιεί μπροστά στα μάτια μας ένα πραξικόπημα, μια μεγάλη ανατροπή που ελάχιστοι αντιλαμβάνονται την έκταση και τη βαρύτητά της.
Ο κεντρικός έλεγχος των ευρωπαϊκών τραπεζών είναι κίνηση ματ για τους Μέρκελ - Σόιμπλε:
Πρώτον, θα αποκαλυφθεί σε όλο της το μεγαλείο η αφερεγγυότητα και αναξιοπιστία του γερμανικού τραπεζικού συστήματος.
Δεύτερον, η εγγύηση των καταθέσεων θα δρομολογήσει μαζική μεταφορά κεφαλαίων από τον Βορρά προς τον Νότο με κίνητρο τα αυξημένα επιτόκια.
Το πάρτι, όπου ο μεν Νότος αντιμετώπιζε απαγορευτικού κόστους επιτόκια δανεισμού η δε Γερμανία δανειζόταν με μηδενικό έως αρνητικό κόστος, τελείωσε. Η δημοσιονομική κρίση έχει αλλάξει και τα δεδομένα της πρόκλησης για ομοσπονδιακή μετεξέλιξη της Ε.Ε., που ήταν με τις προτάσεις Λάμερς του 1994 και Φίσερ το 2000 εργαλείο για ήπια πρωτοκαθεδρία-ηγεμονία της Γερμανίας και με την ατζέντα Μέρκελ - Σόιμπλε εγκαθίδρυση γερμανικής Ευρώπης με ευρωπαϊκό μανδύα.
Το αδιέξοδο της Γερμανία είναι ορατό: Εστησε στο Μάαστριχτ το θεσμικό πλαίσιο της ΕΚΤ, που επιτρέπει στον Ντράγκι να κινείται με παρεμβάσεις μείζονος κλίμακος και διαμόρφωσε την τελευταία διετία κλίμα και συσχετισμούς που καθιστούν τη μελλοντική Ευρωπαϊκή Ομοσπονδία και δίπλα της την ΕΚΤ εργαλεία ελέγχου και όχι επιβολής του γερμανικού ηγεμονισμού.
Η παρέμβαση Ντράγκι είναι η μάχη του Μάρνη, όπου ο στρατηγός Γκαλιενί έσωσε στο «παρά πέντε» το Παρίσι τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1914. Δυστυχώς, για το Βερολίνο, οι αγορές δεν δίνουν περιθώριο πολέμου φθοράς σαν αυτόν που διεξήγαγε το 1916 ο στρατηγός Φον Φαλκενχάιν στο Βερντέν ούτε μάχη οπισθοφυλακής, όπως αυτή που διεξήγαγε μετά τις ήττες το 1943 στο Στάλινγκραντ και στο Κούρσκ ο στρατάρχης Φον Μανστάιν, δίνοντας δίχρονη παράταση ζωής στη χώρα του.
Αριστοτέχνης της εσωκομματικής και εσωτερικής πολιτικής ίντριγκας, η Μέρκελ έχασε σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο, διοτί πέρα από έναν ωμό τακτικισμό επιβολής ισχύος και μια πειρατική καταλήστευση του Νότου δεν είχε ευρωπαϊκή στρατηγική.
Ο Ντράγκι εμφανίσθηκε ως ο γερμανικής νοοτροπίας εγγυητής της γραμμής Μέρκελ - Σόιμπλε και όταν ωρίμασαν οι συνθήκες παρενέβη και ανέτρεψε τα πάντα. Προφανώς βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε μια προσωπικότητα που συνδυάζει την παράδοση πολιτικής ίντριγκας της ιταλικής Αναγέννησης -από το Βατικανό μέχρι τη Φλωρεντία του Μακιαβέλι- αλλά και την πειρατικού τύπου επιθετική παρεμβατικότητα ενός υψηλόβαθμου στελέχους της Goldman Sachs.
Ετσι, μέσα σε λίγους μήνες, ο Γερμανός με ιταλικό διαβατήριο, όπως τον περιέγραφε εγκωμιαστικά ο γερμανικός Τύπος, απεδείχθη να είναι πλέον... επεξεργασμένος ακόμη και από τον Αντρεότι τεχνίτης της ίντριγκας και πιο σκληρός πειρατής από τον Σόρος. Ο,τι έπαθε το 1992 ο Μέιτζορ από τον Σόρος, που υποχρέωσε τη Βρετανία να βγει από το Ευρωπαϊκό Σύστημα Ισοτιμιών, το έπαθαν πολύ χειρότερα οι Μέρκελ - Σόιμπλε από τον Ντράγκι.


Κι αυτό επίσης


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Πρώτον: δεν μου αρέσει ο όρος εταιρία- μαϊμού, που παραπέμπει σε απάτη ή παράνομη δραστηριότητα. Εγώ αναφέρομαι σε νόμιμες επιχειρήσεις που λειτουργούν νόμιμα. Γιατί τόση καχυποψία; 
Δεύτερον: δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει και πώς συμφέρει γι΄αυτό ρωτάω*
Τρίτον, για το δόχτορα: εννοείται ότι δεν μπαίνουν όλα στην εφορία σαν έξοδα, αλλά πολλά έξοδα μπαίνουν. 

Επίσης, αναφέρομαι όχι στον ερασιτέχνη που βγάζει 100 ευρώ το χρόνο αλλά στον επαγγελματία που για να κάνει τη δουλειά αυτή θα βγάζει κάποια ποσά τακτικά. 

* Παράδειγμα από Λονδίνο: φίλος μου έχει δική του επιχείρηση η οποία λειτουργεί από το σπίτι του. Τα έσοδά του από τη δουλειά του είναι έσοδα της επιχείρησης. Τα έξοδα της επιχείρησης περιλαμβάνουν: έξοδα γραφείου (μέρος των λογαριασμών του σπιτιού καθώς και έξοδα ανακαίνισης του χώρου), έξοδα για τον εξοπλισμό του γραφείου (υπολογιστές, έπιπλα, αναλώσιμα), εταιρικό αυτοκίνητο, συγκοινωνίες, έξοδα που κάνει για να βρει πελάτες, π.χ. εταιρικά δώρα, έξοδα αμοιβών (λογιστής κλπ), μισθοδοσία (το παιδί που τον βοηθάει που και που, ο δικός του μισθός κλπ). 
Τώρα, αν η μπογιά που αγόρασε για να βάψει το γραφείο περίσσεψε και δεν μπορούσε να τη γυρίσει πίσω και έβαψε έτσι και το σαλόνι, πειράζει; Μπορεί να βάλει σαν έξοδο της εταιρίας το μισό και σαν προσωπικό έξοδο το άλλο μισό. Ή μπορεί και να το βάλει όλο στην εταιρία και να αφήσει την εφορία να αποφασίσει αν πιάνει ή όχι. 
Και πάει λέγοντας. 
Εννοείται ότι δεν δικαιολογεί το μαγιώ για τις διακοπές σαν επαγγελματικό έξοδο, αλλά για αυτά τα έξοδα έχει το μισθό του. 
Δε βλέπω που είναι το περίεργο ή το παράνομο.


----------



## rogne (Sep 18, 2012)

Ακριβώς τα ίδια ισχύουν και για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες (των περί μισθών/μισθοδοσιών εξαιρουμένων).

SBE, γενικότερα: πετάς σ' ένα μεταφραστικό φόρουμ ένα "γιατί, ρε παιδιά, δεν κάνετε εταιρείες να βρείτε την υγειά σας (φορολογικά μιλώντας);", λες και μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο με τον κολλητό σου. Τρέχα-γύρευε αν ξέρει ή αν ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει ο άλλος που μπαίνει εδώ (και οι περισσότεροι μπαίνουν και βγαίνουν για εντελώς πρακτικούς λόγους) τι σχέση έχεις εσύ με το επάγγελμα, πόσο κατέχεις το θέμα κλπ. Βλέπει ότι στην έγκυρη Λεξιλογία ένα μέλος με χιλιάδες ποστ συνιστά την ίδρυση εταιρειών (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό), και θα βρεθούμε άλλοι μετά να βγάζουμε τα κάστανα απ' τη φωτιά. Άντε δηλαδή ότι εγώ το ξέρω πως δεν συνιστάς τίποτα παράνομο (αλλά ούτε και τίποτα προς το συμφέρον μας, κάθε άλλο). Άλλα παιδάκια, το ξέρουν; Θυμίζω μόνο τι συζητιόταν εδώ τις προάλλες για να σου δώσω μια ιδέα τι εννοώ.

Τέλος πάντων, λίγη αυτοσυγκράτηση σε τέτοια θέματα, δεν λέω κάτι περισσότερο. Σε άλλα θέματα ας γράφουμε ό,τι μας κατέβει, δεν έχω πρόβλημα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 18, 2012)

rogne said:


> ΥΓ. Κράτα μικρό καλάθι για τους συντελεστές: http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_economy_100014_18/09/2012_495814



Αυτός ο συντελεστής του 30% σημαίνει ότι όσο περισσότερα βγάζεις, τόσο περισσότερο σε συμφέρει. Βλέπω λοιπόν να βγαίνουμε κερδισμένοι εμείς οι μεταφραστές, με τα τεράστια εισοδήματά μας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Κοίτα ξανά τα #1963 και #1969. 
Λέει ο Δόχτορας, προφανώς όχι σοβαρά, να φτιάξουμε εταιρίες. Και λεω εγώ, εξηγώντας ότι πρόκειται για απορία (δηλαδή δεν είναι πρόταση, ΑΠΟΡΙΑ είναι), γιατί δεν φτιάχνετε εταιρίες; Ακολούθησαν διευκρινιστικές ερωταπαντήσεις, απάντηση στο αρχικό ερώτημα ακόμα δεν έχω λάβει, αλλά υποθέτω από την αντίδρασή σου ότι η απάντηση είναι ότι το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο είναι εναντίον κάθε είδους συνεταιρισμού. Κι αυτό ενημερωτικό είναι για τον περαστικό. 

Από κει και πέρα, η συζήτηση αυτή γίνεται σε κομμάτι του μαγαζιού που είναι για συζητήσεις για διάφορα μη-επαγγελματικά θέματα, για τα επαγγελματικά υπάρχει άλλο τμήμα. Έτσι, χωρίς περιεχόμενο, οποιαδήποτε φράση γράφεται εδώ μέσα μπορεί να είναι παρεξηγήσιμη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2012)

Καπόπουλος said:


> Ο Βασιλιάς είναι γυμνός...



Επειδή ο Καπόπουλος ξέρει τα γερμανικά πράγματα, και αρκετά καλά μάλιστα, μού κάνει πρώτα πρώτα εντύπωση ότι υιοθετεί το περί escort (και όχι call girl) για τη τέως (δεύτερη) σύζυγο αυτού του, ας το πω έτσι, ιδιόρρυθμου ως προς την αντίληψη για το δημόσιο χρήμα τέως προέδρου. Είναι γνωστό (στη Γερμανία) ότι οι δικηγόροι της κυρίας έχουν εξαπολύσει καταιγίδα μηνύσεων και κανείς δεν έχει παρουσιάσει ως τώρα ούτε ένα στοιχείο σχετικά...

Από εκεί και πέρα, η περιγραφή σε στιλ ποδοσφαιρικού ματς με πρωταγωνιστές ήρωες των πολεμικών πεδίων δείχνει ότι (και στην Ελλάδα) ακόμη και οι πιο καταρτισμένοι δεν είναι εύκολο να ξεφύγουν από την ανάλυση με βάση εσφαλμένες αναλογίες και εθνικά στερεότυπα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] απάντηση στο αρχικό ερώτημα ακόμα δεν έχω λάβει [...]



Έδωσα ήδη απάντηση στο αρχικό σου ερώτημα: Για έναν μεταφραστή δεν υπάρχει όφελος να φτιάξει μια εταιρεία για να διαθέτει από εκεί τη μεταφραστική δουλειά του επειδή (α) ο τζίρος του ανεξάρτητου μεταφραστή δεν βρίσκεται στα πάνω κλιμάκια (ώστε μέσω της εταιρικής φορολόγησης να γλιτώσει φόρο) και (β) ο ανεξάρτητος μεταφραστής δεν χρησιμοποιεί τον μηχανισμό που έχει ένας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας άλλου τύπου επειδή, κυρίως και πάνω από όλα, δεν έχει ούτε τα έσοδα για να συντηρήσει τέτοιον μηχανισμό, ούτε και αντίστοιχα έξοδα. Δεν νοικιάζει γραφείο, δεν αγοράζει υπολογιστή και λογισμικό κάθε χρόνο, δεν έχει προσωπικό (άντε να πληρώνει κανέναν λογιστή). Προφανώς δεν υπάρχει νόημα στο να φτιάχνεις μη παραγωγικά έξοδα για να τα εκπέσεις.

Ουσιαστικά, για έναν μεταφραστή με μπλοκάκι και το συνηθισμένο για το επάγγελμα εισόδημα, μια εταιρεία είναι απλώς σκέτος μπελάς. Σήμερα. Αν αλλάξουν τα φορολογικά ή έρθει η ανάπτυξη :) :) :), ποιος ξέρει;


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

ΟΚ, να η απάντηση. 
Άλλη απορία, εκτός θέματος, επειδή είπες για γραφείο: πού δουλεύει ένας μεταφραστής- ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας; Δεν χρησιμοποιεί γραφείο στο σπίτι του;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2012)

Προφανώς χρησιμοποιεί γραφείο (και υπολογιστή) στο σπίτι του και η εφορία σου επιτρέπει (και ως ελεύθερο επαγγελματία) να εκπέσεις π.χ. το μεταφραστικό λογισμικό που αγοράζεις, τα έξοδα σεμιναρίων που ίσως συμμετέχεις, τα λεξικά σου, ένα (μικρό) ποσοστό του ενοικίου (αν νοικιάζεις) και ένα (αντίστοιχα μικρό) ποσοστό των δαπανών για φως-νερό-τηλέφωνο και άλλα τέτοια μικροέξοδα. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις εταιρεία για αυτό.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] και ένα (αντίστοιχα μικρό) ποσοστό των δαπανών για φως-νερό-τηλέφωνο και άλλα τέτοια μικροέξοδα. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις εταιρεία για αυτό.


Χρειάζεται να κάνεις όμως φορολογική αναμόρφωση γι αυτά τώρα πια, έτσι, σταμάτησα να περνάω ακόμα κι αυτά τα μικροέξοδα στα βιβλία μου... Αλλιώς, θα ήθελα και λογιστή. Ουφ!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2012)

Επειδή, λέει, 6 στους 10 ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες φοροδιαφεύγουν, σκέφτονται να σφάξουν στο γόνατο και τους άλλους 4, με κατάργηση του αφορολόγητου και 30% ενιαίο συντελεστή φορολόγησης. Και φαντάζομαι ότι θα διατηρηθεί το τέλος επιτηδεύματος και η εισφορά αλληλεγγύης. Να το κλείσουμε το ρημάδι το επάγγελμα καλύτερα και να πάμε να φυτεύουμε ραπανάκια...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2012)

Αυτό ακριβώς που είπα πιο πάνω. Αυτοί που φοροδιαφεύγουν πραγματικά, θα κρύψουν μερικά ακόμα και ξεμπέρδεψαν με τις επιβαρύνσεις. Όσοι δεν φοροδιαφεύγουν την πατάνε πάλι πανηγυρικά.

Αντί να κόβουν τις φοροαπαλλαγές και να αυξάνουν τους συντελεστές, ας αρχίσουν επιτέλους να κάνουν αυτό που φαίνεται να είναι η μόνη λύση για να χτυπήσουν τη φοροδιαφυγή: 
Τεκμήρια διαβίωσης, μεταξύ των οποίων και τα δάνεια. Ο μόνος που θα μπορούσε να τη γλιτώσει από τα τεκμήρια διαβίωσης θα ήταν κάποιος Σκρουτζ που έχει κρυμμένα τα λεφτά στο στρώμα και μένει σε τρώγλη. Όλοι οι άλλοι προδίδονται από το επίπεδο της ζωής που κάνουν, από τις καταθέσεις, τα αυτοκίνητά τους, τις διακοπές τους και τις γενικές δαπάνες τους.

Επίσης, θα έπρεπε αυτομάτως και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες να εξαιρείται από τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες κάθε δυστυχής που κόβει 12-14 δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών τον χρόνο σε έναν και μοναδικό πελάτη. Χρειάζεται καθόλου σκέψη γι' αυτό; Συμπληρώνεις τη συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση πελατών-προμηθευτών κάθε χρόνο, φαίνεται πόσους πελάτες έχεις και πόσα δελτία κόβεις. Ας βάλουν και στο Ε3 έναν κωδικό όπου θα ερωτάσαι γι' αυτό το πράγμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2012)

Όταν έχεις έναν και μοναδικό πελάτη, η σχέση εργασίας (πρέπει να) είναι μισθωτή. Κάποιος λογιστής μού είχε πει κάποτε, ότι ένας κανόνας που ακολουθούν χοντρικά οι ελεγκτές του ΙΚΑ για να διαπιστώσουν αν μια σχέση εργασίας είναι λαθρομισθωτή (μπλοκάκι αντί κανονικού μισθού) είναι αν ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας έχει τουλάχιστον τέσσερις πελάτες. Θεωρητικά, ο μπλοκάκης με έναν μόνο πελάτη μπορεί να αποδείξει με βάση το στοιχείο ότι εργάζεται με έναν εργοδότη ότι *δεν είναι* ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, αλλά το ποιο θα είναι το όφελός του, κανείς δεν μπόρεσε να μου το εξηγήσει ποτέ πειστικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν έχεις έναν και μοναδικό πελάτη, η σχέση εργασίας (πρέπει να) είναι μισθωτή.


 Αυτό νομίζω ότι εξαρτάται και από το επάγγελμα που κάνεις και τον αριθμό και τα ποσά των δελτίων. 
Για παράδειγμα, όταν πρωτοξεκίνησα να κάνω υποτιτλισμό, συνεργαζόμουν με μία και μοναδική εταιρεία. Έκοβα 11 δελτία τον χρόνο σε έναν και μοναδικό πελάτη, αλλά:
1) Τα ποσά δεν ήταν ποτέ ίδια μεταξύ τους.
2) Τα δελτία ήταν 11 και όχι 12 ή 14, πράγμα που έδειχνε ότι δεν ήμουν (λαθρο)μισθωτή.
3) Ακόμα κι αν έκανε οποιαδήποτε έφοδο το ΙΚΑ, ποτέ δεν θα μ' έβρισκε στα γραφεία της εταιρείας να δουλεύω.
Επίσης, μια εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού είναι γνωστό ότι απασχολεί πολλούς μεταφραστές ως εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες, ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσε να τους προσλάβει με μισθό.

Όταν όμως κάποιος επιστήμονας, όπως γεωλόγος, μηχανικός κλπ., παρουσιάζεται ως μπλοκάκης, ενώ συντρέχουν όλες οι παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις που μαρτυρούν μισθωτή εργασία, απορώ γιατί το ΙΚΑ δεν κάνει τίποτα για να κόψει τον βήχα των εργοδοτών. Αλλά υποθέτω ότι οι εργοδότες έχουν (απρόθυμο) συνεργό τον εργαζόμενο που φοβάται ότι αν δεν δουλέψει με το μπλοκάκι, δεν θα δουλέψει καθόλου.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

Όπως τα λες: Η εταιρεία φροντίζει να κόβω 3-4 μεγάλα δελτία το χρόνο με ανόμοια ποσά. Στο Ε3, πριν από την κατάργηση των συντελεστών καθαρού κέρδους, καθ' υπόδειξη του λογιστή που είχα τότε έγραφα ότι κάνω παροχή υπηρεσιών σε οργανωμένα γραφεία και έκανα μόνη μου προσαύξηση συντελεστή κατά 20% λόγω διαφοράς δαπανών και τον έφτανα στο 72%. Τώρα, πάμε με έσοδα μείον έξοδα, οπότε αν εφαρμοστεί και ενιαίος συντελεστής 30% από το πρώτο ευρώ, βράσ' τα Χαράλαμπε!
Κι όπως λες, τόσο δύσκολο είναι να πιάσουν τους κατέχοντες; Όχι, απλώς δεν είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο, πότε θα το χωνέψουμε όλοι; 
Η εξαθλίωση του εργαζόμενου, το κλείσιμο των μικρών γραφείων και η κακοπληρωμένη, χωρίς ωράρια και παροχές εργασία στις μεγάλες εταιρείες, αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

ΑΠ 185/2000 (http://www.elinyae.gr/el/lib_file_upload/185-00.1110028658886.pdf):

Ο χαρακτηρισμός μιας συμβάσεως παροχής υπηρεσιών ως εξαρτημένης εργασίας ή ανεξαρτήτων υπηρεσιών ανήκει στο δικαστήριο, το οποίο δεν δεσμεύεται από το χαρακτηρισμό που έδωσαν σε αυτήν τα μέρη.
Απασχόληση επί 5νθήμερης εβδομαδιαίας βάσεως, σε προσδιορισμένο από την εργοδότριά του ωράριο, σε ένα εκ των εργοταξίων της κατά τρόπο δεσμευτικό γι΄αυτόν [και] υπαγωγή του απευθείας στη διοίκηση της τελευταίας, της οποίας τις εντολές και οδηγίες υποχρεούτο να εκτελεί [οδηγεί σε] κρίση ότι η συμβατική του σχέση με αυτήν ήταν εκείνη της εξαρτημένης εργασίας.
Δικαστική ομολογία σχετικά με το χαρακτήρα της συμβάσεως, ως εξαρτημένης ή ως ανεξαρτήτων υπηρεσιών δεν αποτελούν τα περιστατικά του βιογραφικού σημειώματος του εργαζομένου, η αξίωσή του για καταβολή ΦΠΑ και η κατά την εκτέλεση της εργασίας του διαχείριση χρηματικού ποσού.
.
*Έννοια και κριτήρια διάκρισης από σύμβαση εξαρτημένης εργασίας:* Κατά πάγια θέση των Δικαστηρίων στη σύμβαση ανεξάρτητων υπηρεσιών ο "εργαζόμενος" δεν υπόκειται στον έλεγχο και την εποπτεία του εργοδότη ως τον τρόπο, τόπο και χρόνο παροχής των υπηρεσιών του. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν υπάρχει σύμβαση ανεξάρτητων υπηρεσιών ή αλλιώς "παροχής υπηρεσιών" αν ο εργαζόμενος οφείλει να τηρεί κάποιο ωράριο ή να προσέρχεται σε συγκεκριμένο χώρο εργασίας κι αυτό ανεξάρτητα από τον αν αμείβεται με Δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών ή είναι ασφαλισμένος στον ΟΑΕΕ. (http://www.ergasiaka.com/tips/peri-symbases-paroches-yperesion-yperesion)


----------



## Resident (Sep 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν όμως κάποιος επιστήμονας, όπως γεωλόγος, μηχανικός κλπ., παρουσιάζεται ως μπλοκάκης, ενώ συντρέχουν όλες οι παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις που μαρτυρούν μισθωτή εργασία, απορώ γιατί το ΙΚΑ δεν κάνει τίποτα για να κόψει τον βήχα των εργοδοτών. Αλλά υποθέτω ότι οι εργοδότες έχουν (απρόθυμο) συνεργό τον εργαζόμενο που φοβάται ότι αν δεν δουλέψει με το μπλοκάκι, δεν θα δουλέψει καθόλου.



Οι μεγαλύτεροι μπορούν να με διορθώσουν, εγώ φοιτητής ήμουν τότε, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ΔΠΥ έπικράτησε την δεκαετία του 80 για να μειωθεί το κόστος εργασίας (εργοδοτικές εισφορές, π.χ., το ΙΚΑ είναι +30%), και να μην μπούμε σε συζητήσεις πως πρέπει να μειώσουμε το κόστος χωρίς να χαθούν θέσεις εργασίας. Δεν λέω ότι είναι εύκολη εξίσωση αλλά δεν συζητήθηκε σε επίπεδο πολιτικών και συνδικαλιστών το θέμα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2012)

Αυτό που λέει ο Ζαζ πιο πάνω, ότι δηλαδή το δικαστήριο αποφασίζει, νομίζω ότι καλύπτει στην ουσία και περιπτώσεις στις οποίες ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας αντικαθιστά τον υπάλληλο προσωρινά ή προσλαμβάνεται για συγκεκριμένο έργο, για το οποίο είναι απαραίτητες οι εγκαταστάσεις του εργοδότη ή γενικότερα πέφτει στην κατηγορία- ομπρέλλα "σύμβουλος" κλπ κλπ. 

Τώρα, σχετικά με το ζήτημα του αφορολόγητου, εγώ θεωρώ άδικη την κατάργησή του για μια κατηγορία πολιτών, γιατί το αφορολόγητο αναγνωρίζει ότι ο κάθε πολίτης χρειάζεται ένα ελάχιστο ποσό για να ζήσει, και προφανώς αυτή η ελάχιστη ανάγκη υπάρχει για όλους. 
Πέρα από αυτό, το άρθρο που τσιτάρησα παραπάνω τις προάλλες έχει κάποια στατιστικά στοιχεία που δείχνουν γιατί το κράτος δεν πιστεύει τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες (εγώ είμαι των θετικών επιστημών, θεωρώ απαραίτητα τα στοιχεία κι όχι τα ράδιο- αρβύλα). Προφανώς θεωρεί ότι αυτοί που θα αδικηθούν είναι στατιστικά αμελητέοι


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

Καλά τα λες, Ζαζ, ξέρω τι σόι εργασιακή σχέση έχω κατ' ουσίαν, εκείνο που δεν ξέρω είναι τι μπορώ να κάνω για να μη με πάρει αιχμάλωτη η εφορία.
Κι είναι κι ο άντρας μου στην ίδια θέση, οπότε, άσ' τα να πάνε! :s
Εκτός, αν φτιάξουμε οι δυο μας μιαν εταιρεία!


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Στο μεταξύ, στην Ινδία εκατομμύρια μικροκαταστηματάρχες και λοιπές δυνάμεις βρίσκονται στους δρόμους γιατί δεν θέλουν να αρθεί ο νόμος που απαγορεύει τη λειτουργία ξένων σουπερμάρκετ. Σταματιέται το τσουνάμι;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-19658146


----------



## Elsa (Sep 25, 2012)

Ήθελα να ήξερα τι έχουν στο μυαλό τους αυτοί που απαιτούν από ένα μηχανικό να δίνει 650€ το μήνα για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ! Και πόσο άδικο είναι αυτό, σε σχέση με τους προ 1993 (όπως εγώ) οι οποίοι θα δίνουμε 385€ (που κι αυτό είναι μια αύξηση 14%)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2012)

Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει με το συγκεκριμένο νήμα αυτή η είδηση;
Ποιοι έβαλαν στο μάτι τον Γιάννη Πάριο.

Αυτή:Ο Γιάννης Πάριος είχε ζητήσει από τον συνεργάτη του να πάει σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο και να παραλάβει έναν φάκελο ο οποίος περιείχε χρήματα που ήταν η αμοιβή του γνωστού τραγουδιστή από συναυλία που είχε δώσει κατά τη διάρκεια του Σαββατοκύριακου στα Ιωάννινα. Πράγματι, εκείνος πήγε και παρέλαβε τον φάκελο από τον διοργανωτή της συναυλίας, προκειμένου να τον παραδώσει στον τροβαδούρο της αγάπης. Λίγα μέτρα, όμως, πριν φτάσει στο σπίτι του Γιάννη Πάριου είδε ένα αυτοκίνητο σταθμευμένο κάθετα στη μέση του δρόμου.

​
Σοβαρά τώρα; *Μετρητά, σε φάκελο που παραδίδεται χέρι με χέρι;* Με κίνδυνο να σε ληστέψουν στον δρόμο και να χαθούν τα χρήματα -- έστω και μετά από ένα ατύχημα; Πρέπει να τον λυπηθούμε τον καημένο, που δεν πρόλαβε να παραλάβει τα χρήματα, ενώ σίγουρα θα είχε κόψει το δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών, για όλο το ποσό, φυσικά!

Και μετά από τόσο ντόρο που έχει γίνει για τη φοροδιαφυγή των καλλιτεχνών, εξακολουθεί να νομίζει ότι αυτοί που θα διαβάσουν την είδηση τρώνε κουτόχορτο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν ήμουν πολυτεχνίτης φοιτητής, για τα επαγγελματικά μας κάποιοι (όχι οι περισσότεροι) σκέφτονταν το δημόσιο, οι περισσότεροι ήθελαν να ανοίξουν ένα δικό τους τεχνικό γραφείο, οι λιγότεροι έψαχναν πώς θα δουλέψουν σε μια πρότυπη ελληνική ιδιωτική επιχείρηση και οι ελάχιστοι ονειρεύονταν πώς θα πετύχαιναν τις εφευρέσεις και τις παγκόσμιες πατέντες του Πετζετάκι.
> 
> Οι πατέντες έληξαν, ο κραταιός κολοσσός ακολούθησε λίγο-πολύ τη μοίρα της όποιας ελληνικής βιομηχανίας και σήμερα ήρθε για τον πρόεδρο της εταιρείας η ώρα της σύλληψης για μεγάλα χρέη προς το δημόσιο: http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4673145



Δέκα χρόνια φυλακή χωρίς αναστολή στον Γ. Πετζετάκι (Του Παναγιώτη Στάθη)

Σε δεκαετή φυλάκιση καταδικάστηκε από το β’ αυτόφωρο τριμελές πλημμελειοδικείο ο επιχειρηματίας Γιώργος Πετζετάκις, πρόεδρος της ομώνυμης βιομηχανίας ελαστικών και πλαστικών, για χρέη προς το δημόσιο συνολικού ύψους περίπου τεσσάρων εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.

Το δικαστήριο καταδίκασε τον επιχειρηματία χωρίς αναστολή, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι πλέον είναι καταζητούμενος από την αστυνομία προκειμένου να οδηγηθεί στις φυλακές.

Ο ίδιος δεν παρέστη στη δίκη του, αλλά εκπροσωπήθηκε από το συνήγορό του, ο οποίος δήλωσε ότι την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα θα καταθέσει αίτηση αναστολής εκτέλεσης της ποινής και έφεση επί της καταδικαστικής


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2012)

Τις τελευταίες μέρες παίζουν σε όλα τα ΜΜΕ οι δηλώσεις του Χέλμουτ Σμιτ ότι «εμείς οι Γερμανοί δεν έχουμε δώσει ούτε δεκάρα ακόμη στους Έλληνες» και ότι «Αν ζωγραφίζουν τη Μέρκελ με σβάστικες, κάπου φταίει κι εκείνη».

Αυτά είναι δυο τσιτάτα από μια προχτεσινή τηλεοπτική συζήτηση στην εκπομπή της Maybrit Illner, με θέμα «Γιατί να πιστεύουμε ακόμη στην Ευρώπη;». Συνομιλητής της μαζί με τον Σμιτ ήταν ο πρόεδρος της Γερμανίας, ο Γ. Γκάουκ.

Η εκπομπή υπάρχει ολόκληρη στον ειδικό ιστότοπό της. Συνιστώ σε όποιον μπορεί να την παρακολουθήσει (ε, ναι, στα γερμανικά), να μην περιοριστεί στα «χτυπητά» αποσπάσματα που είναι διαθέσιμα στα δεξιά (το ένα είναι αυτό για τη Μέρκελ, το άλλο αφορά την τεράστια και αιώνια ευθύνη του γερμανικού λαού για όσα έκανε στον Β'ΠΠ). Ο Γκάουκ είναι ένας καλός άνθρωπος που αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται ως αριστερός φιλελεύθερος συντηρητικός. Ο Σμιτ, όμως, είναι μια δύναμη της φύσης. Να ακούς αυτό το μυαλό, στα 94 του, να εξηγεί ξεκάθαρα τι και γιατί συμβαίνει και τι πρέπει να γίνει, είναι κάθε φορά μια σπουδαία εμπειρία. Η πολιτική και οικονομική ανάλυσή του είναι σαφής και πετυχαίνει το κέντρο του στόχου.

(Και αν εκνευριστείτε, λέω *αν*, όταν δείτε στην οθόνη μιας από τις πιο σημαντικές εκπομπές λόγου της γερμανικής τηλεόρασης περιθωριακές ελληνικές φυλλάδες με βαρύγδουπα ονόματα, αναλογιστείτε πόσο στρεβλά ενημερωμένοι είναι οι λαοί που η Ευρώπη θα έπρεπε να τους ενώνει.)


----------



## VickyN (Sep 30, 2012)

Τι διαμάντι είν' τούτο; 
Φίλεν ντανκ! 
Σταμάτησα αναγκαστικά στο 10' - τα κεφάλια μέσα και η συνέχεια αφού παραδώσω μεθαύριο - αλλά πολύ βιαστικά αναρωτιέμαι:
Έχει κάτι να πει αυτός ο ογκόλιθος στα παιδιά που κάθονται γύρω του;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2012)

*Στις 150.000 οι συνταξιούχοι του ΙΚΑ που δεν έχουν απογραφεί*

Εντάξει, κάποιοι από αυτούς θα είναι νόμιμοι, και μόλις δουν ότι δεν κατατέθηκε η σύνταξη στις 21 Οκτωβρίου, θα δεήσουν να εμφανιστούν για να μάθουν τον λόγο. Αλλά ο αριθμός είναι προκλητικά μεγάλος! Και παραπέμπει σε πλήρη ανικανότητα/αδιαφορία των αρμόδιων αρχών. Πόσο δύσκολο είναι δηλαδή να δηλώνουν ηλεκτρονικά τα ληξιαρχεία όλης της χώρας τους θανάτους, ώστε να ενημερώνονται σε πραγματικό χρόνο τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία;


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πόσο δύσκολο είναι δηλαδή να δηλώνουν ηλεκτρονικά...


Κάθε φορά που ξεστομίζω κάτι τέτοιο, που εμείς το θεωρούμε αυτονόητο, είναι μια παρέα φίλων που έχουν σχέση με το δημόσιο και πέφτουν κάτω από τα γέλια.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...είναι μια παρέα φίλων που έχουν σχέση με το δημόσιο και πέφτουν κάτω από τα γέλια.


Ναι, αυτό είναι που κάνει κάποιους από μας να λέμε "Ας τους απολύσουν όλους". Επειδή δεν βρωμάει μόνο από την κεφαλή το συγκεκριμένο ψάρι -- οι ίδιοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, ειδικά από μια ηλικία και πάνω, είναι οι πρωταγωνιστές σ' αυτές τις άθλιες καταστάσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

Don't get me started, γιατί θ' αρχίσω να μπιτσίζω  για την εμπειρία μου μια από τις αμέτρητες εμπειρίες μου από τον ΟΑΕΕ.

Πριν από καιρό, λαμβάνω επιστολή η οποία με καλεί δι' υπόθεσίν μου στο αρμόδιο τοπικό γραφείο. Με τρελό χτυποκάρδι (προφανώς όχι ερωτικό), αφήνω στην άκρη το μεροκάματο, παίρνω μαζί μου την επιστολή-κλήση παρουσίασης και κάνω τα Χ χιλιόμετρα που με χωρίζουν από το εν λόγω. Αφού τρώω στη μάπα όλο το πήξιμο της λεωφόρου μέσ' στο κατακαλόκαιρο, αφού σκάω Χ ποσό για να παρκάρω σε πλερωτικό πάρκινγκ (καθότι για να βρεις αδέσποτο πάρκινγκ στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή πρέπει να 'χεις τον Γιαραμπή μπάρμπα), ανεβαίνω στα γραφεία και ερωτώ τι με θέλουν.
Παραπέμπομαι δεόντως στο τμήμα πρωτοκόλλου, όπου δύο (αριθμ. 2) υπάλληλοι κάθονται πίσω από κάτι χοντρά κιτάπια και περιμένουν με βλέμμα απλανές το επόμενο θύμα τους κορόιδο ασφαλισμένο. Όταν ρωτώ ποιος από τους δύο θα με εξυπηρετήσει, αντιρωτούν πού μένω. Επειδή ο ένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τα θύματα τα κορόιδα τους ασφαλισμένους που μένουν από 'δώ κι οφκά και ο άλλος για τα θύματα τα κορόιδα τους ασφαλισμένους που μένουν από 'κεί κι οφκά. Εγώ ανήκω στα νύχια  στην αρμοδιότητα του θήλεος υπαλλήλου, που ασχολείται με τους από 'κεί κι οφκά. 
Της δείχνω, λοιπόν, την επιστολή, την ερωτώ τι θεν από τα νιάτα μου που 'ναι βασανισμένα και μου λέει: Α, ξέρετε, επειδή δεν έχουμε τον ΑΜΚΑ σας, πρέπει να μας τον δώσετε. Ευχαρίστως, της απαντώ. Σημειώνετε. Ααα, όοχι, μου ξαναλέει. Θα πάτε στο φωτοτυπάδικο της γειτονιάς, θα φωτοτυπήσετε την επιστολή που σας στείλαμε (!), την ταυτότητά σας, θα συμπληρώσετε _αυτή_ την αίτηση με την οποία μας ικετεύετε γονατιστή παρακαλείτε να καταχωρήσουμε τον ΑΜΚΑ σας, θα τη φωτοτυπήσετε κι αυτή, θα σας δώσουμε έναν αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου και αφού τα καρφιτσώσετε όοοοολα μαζί _(και_ την πρωτότυπη επιστολή/κλήση) θα μας τα δώσετε προκειμένου να προβούμε στην καταγραφή.
Όντως λοιπόν, ξανακατεβαίνω στο δρόμο, βρίσκω το φωτοτυπάδικο (ψέματα, το ήξερα κι από πριν ;) ) φωτοτυπώ τα δέοντα, πλερώνω το δίκαιον όφλημα, ξανανεβαίνω στα γραφεία, ξαναστήνομαι στην ουρά, παραδίδω το μάτσο στην κυρία με το απλανές βλέμμα ίνα προβεί στα περαιτέρω, και τη στιγμή που ορνιθοσκαλίζει κάτι στο κιτάπι της, ρωτώ αφελώς: Μα κάποια αρμόδια υπηρεσία του ελληνικού δημοσίου έχει ήδη τον ΑΜΚΑ μου. Τώρα πια αυτές οι πληροφορίες βρίσκονται ένα κλικ μακριά. Γιατί δεν τον ζητήσατε από εκεί;
Και το απλανές βλέμμα έγινε απλανέστερο. Του διπλανού της μόνο (αυτουνού που ήταν υπεύθυνος για τα θύματα τους ασφαλισμένους από 'δώ κι οφκά) έγινε κομματάκι δολοφονικό· προφανώς αισθάνθηκε ότι απειλώ την αναπαυτική καρέκλα του. Ενδεχομένως και το ωραίο παχιό-παχιό κιτάπι που είχε απλωμένο μπροστά του. Γιατί ξέρετε πώς λατρεύουν τα κιτάπια τους αυτοί οι άθρωπες, έτσι δεν είναι; Μη σας πω πιο πολύ κι από τις καρέκλες τους...

Εδιτ: Α, και ξέχασα να σας πω, ότι _*ακριβώς απέναντι*_, ένας δύστυχος συνάδελφός τους στελέχωνε εναλλάξ το ταμείο και το γραφείο επιλογής γιατρού, εξαιτίας περικοπών προσωπικού! *Εναλλάξ!!! *Με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται της τρελής πουτάνας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 1, 2012)

Μου θυμίζεις μια φορά που είχα πάει στον ΟΑΕΕ χωρίς να έχω μαζί μου τον αριθμό μητρώου μου. Αφού πρώτα περίμενα κάνα τέταρτο να γυρίσει η υπάλληλος που είχε πεταχτεί στο τυροπιτάδικο, συμπλήρωσα λοιπόν τα δέοντα με στυλό από το χόντος σέντερ δεμένο με σπάγγο μην τον κλέψει κανείς, και επέστρεψα στην τυροπιτοφόρα υπάλληλο. «Ο α.μ. σας ποιος είναι;» λέει. «Δεν τον θυμάμαι», λέω, «δεν μπορείτε να τον βρείτε στους υπολογιστές *στον κάτω όροφο*;» (σημειωτέον, όλα τα άλλα στοιχεία μου τα είχα δώσει, μόνο ομάδα αίματος δεν είχα γράψει). «Μα, κυρία μου, *τότε θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε*!» μου απάντησε έντρομη και νευριασμένη.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

Ε, ναι! (:devil: και :curse: και :angry: και  και :down: και φτου κι απ' την αρχή)


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Με φατσούλες δεν γίνεται ούτε εκτόνωση ούτε προκοπή. Αν δεν κάνει η τρόικα τη «σημειολογική αλλαγή», η εύφορη κοιλάδα θα κατοικείται εσαεί από τους ίδιους τεμπέληδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

Δεν πειράζει. Μας έχουν καταλάβει πια. Για την επανίδρυση του κράτους θα αναλάβει η Παγκόσμια Τράπεζα, που έχει όλη την τεχνογνωσία από τις αποδεκατισμένες από κακοδιαχείριση και εμφύλιους χώρες της Αφρικής:

Λόγω της δύσκολης κατάστασης λέγεται ότι τώρα θα εμπλακεί στη διάσωση και η Παγκόσμια Τράπεζα. Με τη βοήθεια των ειδικών από την Ουάσιγκτον η χώρα θα πρέπει επιτέλους να γίνει επιχειρηματικά φιλικότερη και να δημιουργήσει κίνητρα για επενδυτές. Είναι κάτι σαν μια τελευταία προσπάθεια - λέει ανώτερος διαμεσολαβητής της ΕΕ, που πηγαινοέρχεται στην Αθήνα και τις Βρυξέλλες και συνεργάζεται στενά τόσο με την τρόικα όσο και με τα ελληνικά υπουργεία. Περισσότερο διεθνές know-how δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει πλέον, αφού θα είναι πλέον στην Αθήνα το ΔΝΤ, η Παγκόσμια Τράπεζα, η task force της Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπής και οι ειδικοί που στέλνουν τα κράτη-μέλη.

(Βήμα, από άρθρο του Σπίγκελ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Ωραία. Μόνο που δεν φτάνει να έρχονται μερικοί. Πρέπει να φεύγουν και κάποιοι.


----------



## crystal (Oct 1, 2012)

Από την άλλη βέβαια (για να κάνω και τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου), και να θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι, δεν τους αφήνει το ίδιο το σύστημα. Π.χ. στον ΟΑΕΕ της Καλλιθέας οι άνθρωποι _δουλεύουν_ (εντάξει: σχεδόν όλοι, σχεδόν πάντα κ.λπ). Αλλά όταν για να κάνεις μια δουλειά πρέπει να πας 1.στον πρώτο 2.στο Πρωτόκολλο 3.στο ισόγειο 4.στο Πρωτόκολλο. 5.στον τρίτο 6.στο Πρωτόκολλο 7.στον πρώτο 8.στο Πρωτόκολλο 9.στην προϊσταμένη για την τελική τζίφρα, όσο και να δουλεύουν, όσο κι αν τους βρεις όλους στη θέση τους, ε, δεν βγαίνει λιγότερο από ώρα. 
Την τελευταία φορά είχα βγει από το συνηθισμένο καφκικό mode και αντιμετώπισα την κατάσταση με χιούμορ (μηχανισμός αυτοσυντήρησης), οπότε όταν έφτασα μπαρουτοκαπνισμένη και θριαμβεύτρια στην προϊσταμένη είχα ένα χαμόγελο μέχρι τ' αυτιά. Πάνω στην κουβέντα μού είπε ότι κι η ίδια θα προτιμούσε να είναι λιγότερη η γραφειοκρατία, για να βγαίνει πιο γρήγορα η δουλειά. Ε, με ρούμπωσε.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι εξυπνότεροι και οι πιο δραστήριοι υπάλληλοι αυτών των υπηρεσιών έχουν καταλάβει ότι αν το δημόσιο ξυπνήσει κι αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιεί την τεχνολογία, ακόμα κι αυτοί θα σταματήσουν να έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης, αφού όλα αυτά που περιγράφονται πιο πάνω θα μπορούσαν στην ουσία να γίνουν από έναν μόνο υπάλληλο μ' ένα κομπιούτερ ή ακόμα και μέσω διαδικτύου. Άρα, δεν έχουν κανέναν λόγο να αποδείξουν πόσο έξυπνοι και προχωρημένοι είναι. Οι υπόλοιποι είναι ούτως ή άλλως για τα πανηγύρια, π.χ. υπάλληλοι που χειρίζονται κομπιούτερ με ΕΝΑ (1) δάχτυλο, όπως είδα εγώ σε μια εφορία, στο τμήμα μητρώου.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

Μέχρι η γη να γίνει κόκκινη να φτάσει η ευλογημένη ώρα που δεν θα μας καταβροχθίζει αμάσητους το τέρας της γραφειοκρατίας, μια καλή λύση είναι: περισσότερες αρμοδιότητες στα ΚΕΠ, που έχουμε ξαναπεί ότι οι υπάλληλοί τους έχουν μια διαφορετική νοοτροπία. Είναι ευγενείς, γρήγοροι, περιποιητικοί, πρόθυμοι και -κυρίως- *αποτελεσματικοί*. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω γιατί, με ενδιαφέρει ότι το έχω ζήσει. Σε καμιά δεκαριά ΚΕΠ κιόλας, όχι σε ένα ή δύο τυχαία δείγματα. Ούτε ένας πολίτης πια σε εφορίες, πολεοδομίες, υποθηκοφυλακεία, δήμους για πιστοποιητικά, κλπ κλπ. Μια αίτηση στο ΚΕΠ, επέκταση της μηχανοργάνωσης και τέρμα! Και να δεις για πότε κόβονται και τα λαδώματα και τα γρηγορόσημα και οι εκατέρωθεν παρανομίες. Ας απαιτήσουμε λοιπόν περισσότερα ΚΕΠ και στη θέση του κάθε κηφήνα περισσότερους και πιο καλοπληρωμένους Κεπετζήδες. Ακόμα κι έτσι, μας συμφέρει.

Και ύστερα ξύπνησε, γιατί είχε μείνει ο κώλος της ξεσκέπαστος...


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Το συζητούσαμε στην Αδριανού, αφού ακούσαμε μια ακόμα ιστορία γραφειοκρατικής φρίκης, για το πόσο εύκολο θα ήταν να ζητάμε τα πάντα ηλεκτρονικά από το σπίτι μας ή με φυσική παρουσία στο ΚΕΠ της γειτονιάς μας (τεράστια εξοικονόμηση χρόνου και καυσίμων) και να διεκπεραιώνονται τα πάντα, γρήγορα, χωρίς ουρές και με πλήρη παρακολούθηση της απόδοσης των υπαλλήλων. Μπορεί να αρχίσει με κάποια πράγματα να καλύπτονται από τη φλυαρία της περιγραφής και σταδιακά να αυτοματοποιούνται καθώς ονομασίες και διαδικασίες θα περνάνε στο σύστημα. Κάθε επίσημο έγγραφο που εκδίδεται θα μπορεί να είναι προσβάσιμο από το διαδίκτυο, άρα και να διαπιστώνεται οποιαδήποτε στιγμή η εγκυρότητά του. Τέρμα στις ουρές, στην ταλαιπωρία, στην αφασία του καφκικού χαρτοβασίλειου.


----------



## rogne (Oct 1, 2012)

Περισσότερα ΚΕΠ, δηλαδή περισσότεροι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι; Ή έστω περισσότεροι συμβασιούχοι του δημοσίου; Ή έστω περισσότεροι απλήρωτοι συμβασιούχοι του δημοσίου; Προς το παρόν, πάντως, μόνο το τελευταίο είδος ευδοκιμεί. Για τα υπόλοιπα, εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

rogne said:


> Περισσότερα ΚΕΠ, δηλαδή περισσότεροι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι; Ή έστω περισσότεροι συμβασιούχοι του δημοσίου; Ή έστω περισσότεροι απλήρωτοι συμβασιούχοι του δημοσίου; Προς το παρόν, πάντως, μόνο το τελευταίο είδος ευδοκιμεί. Για τα υπόλοιπα, εδώ.



Όχι. *Λιγότεροι *δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι. Άρα πιο καλοπληρωμένοι.
Ονλάιν οργάνωση των υπηρεσιών. Άρα λιγότερες μετακινήσεις, λιγότερο χαρτομάνι, περισσότερη διαφάνεια, λιγότερη παρανομία. Λιγότερη _*ανάγκη *_για γραφειοκρατία.

Γιατί δυσκολευόμαστε να συνεννοηθούμε;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 1, 2012)

rogne said:


> Περισσότερα ΚΕΠ, δηλαδή περισσότεροι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι; Ή έστω περισσότεροι συμβασιούχοι του δημοσίου; Ή έστω περισσότεροι απλήρωτοι συμβασιούχοι του δημοσίου; Προς το παρόν, πάντως, μόνο το τελευταίο είδος ευδοκιμεί. Για τα υπόλοιπα, εδώ.



Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν εννοείς πως τα παραπάνω σημαίνουν επιθυμία να προσληφθούν περισσότεροι υπάλληλοι στα ΚΕΠ, και να δουλεύουν χωρίς να πληρώνονται, έτσι; Γιατί έτσι όπως το έχεις διατυπώσει υπάρχει περιθώριο αμφιβολίας...


Προσωπικά, θα ήθελα να απολύσουν όλους τους υπαλλήλους του ΟΠΑΠ A.E. (της μητρικής, δηλαδή) και να δώσουν τα δεκάδες χιλιάδες του μηνιαίου μισθού τους για να προσληφθεί κόσμος που πραγματικά μπορεί και θέλει να δουλέψει.


----------



## rogne (Oct 1, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν εννοείς πως τα παραπάνω σημαίνουν επιθυμία να προσληφθούν περισσότεροι υπάλληλοι στα ΚΕΠ, και να δουλεύουν χωρίς να πληρώνονται, έτσι; Γιατί έτσι όπως το έχεις διατυπώσει υπάρχει περιθώριο αμφιβολίας...
> 
> 
> Προσωπικά, θα ήθελα να απολύσουν όλους τους υπαλλήλους του ΟΠΑΠ A.E. (της μητρικής, δηλαδή) και να δώσουν τα δεκάδες χιλιάδες του μηνιαίου μισθού τους για να προσληφθεί κόσμος που πραγματικά μπορεί και θέλει να δουλέψει.



"Επιθυμία"; Δική μας; Προφανώς όχι. Επιθυμία του κράτους, ναι. Πολύ θα ήθελε το κράτος να απολύσει διάφορους γραφειοκράτες του δημοσίου για να "προσλάβει" μερικούς αποτελεσματικούς και πρόθυμους υπαλλήλους σε ΚΕΠ -- με τη διαφορά ότι θα ήθελε βασικά να τους προσλάβει στα χαρτιά, με συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου, και να τους φεσώνει με συμβάσεις αορίστου. Να μπορεί να διαφημίζει την πάταξη της γραφειοκρατίας με το αζημίωτο... 

Κι εγώ αυτό που λες θα ήθελα, αλλά η τρέχουσα πραγματικότητα έχει την τάση να ικανοποιεί τις ευχές μας σαν τζίνι: έτσι που να μετανιώνουμε για την ώρα και τη στιγμή που τις κάναμε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 1, 2012)

rogne said:


> Κι εγώ αυτό που λες θα ήθελα, αλλά η τρέχουσα πραγματικότητα έχει την τάση να ικανοποιεί τις ευχές μας σαν τζίνι: έτσι που να μετανιώνουμε για την ώρα και τη στιγμή που τις κάναμε.


Οπότε ας μην κάνουμε ευχές. Ε;


----------



## rogne (Oct 1, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Οπότε ας μην κάνουμε ευχές. Ε;



Μπα, ας κάνουμε και ευχές και πολλά παραπάνω. Ή τουλάχιστον, και πιο κοντά στη σοφία του παραμυθιού, ας διατυπώνουμε τις ευχές μας αναλυτικά, για να μην μπορούν να μας τη φέρουν τα τζίνια που κυκλοφορούν ολόγυρα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...πόσο εύκολο θα ήταν να ζητάμε τα πάντα ηλεκτρονικά από το σπίτι μας...


Εμένα πάντως μ' έχει σώσει κι ετούτο 'δώ: http://www.ermis.gov.gr/portal/page/portal/ermis/


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Μια μικρή επικαιροποίηση για όσα συζητήσαμε παλιότερα περί φοροαποφυγής μέσω εταιριών κλπ, τα οποία (μαζί με πολλά άλλα ) προέκυψαν απ' τη χθεσινή συνάντησή μου με τον λογιστή μου:
Τα εταιρικά αυτοκίνητα (και τα χρονομισθωμένα) δημιουργούν πλέον φορολογητέο εισόδημα στον πραγματικό χρήστη τους.
Ο έλεγχος κοιτά ακόμη και το πλήθος των εταιρικών κινητών τηλεφώνων, κόβοντας την παλαιότερη ευκολία να έχεις εταιρικό πακέτο με ενδοεπικοινωνία κλπ μ' όλη σου την οικογένεια κι όλες τις ερωμένες (πχ δεν μπορεί ΕΠΕ με έναν διαχειριστή-εταίρο, έναν ακόμη εταίρο και έναν υπάλληλο να έχει ούτε καν πέντε κινητά).
Όλες αυτές οι προσαρμογές-αναγωγές-μειώσεις γίνονται κανονικά μέσω του μηχανισμού της αναμόρφωσης (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9595).
Παλιότερες τρύπες που έτυχαν συστηματικής εκμετάλλευσης (πχ οι ΕΕ με 99% στον ετερόρρυθμο εταίρο, που ουσιαστικά φορολογιόντουσαν για τα πάντα με ~25%) κλείνουν διαρκώς.
Ο έλεγχος τσεκουρώνει άγρια και τσεκάρει ακόμη και τις αιμορροΐδες σου.
Το ότι κάποιοι μέχρι στιγμής (φαίνεται να) την γλιτώνουν, δεν σημαίνει πως θα μείνουν έτσι μέχρι τέλους — αν και δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι περιθώρια θα έχουν (αν έχουν) to buy their way out of this mess. ;)
Ο εκπατρισμός ποτέ άλλοτε δεν φαινόταν ελκυστικότερος.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ο εκπατρισμός ποτέ άλλοτε δεν φαινόταν ελκυστικότερος.


Ακριβώς


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Α, και για όσους έχουν την ατυχή έμπνευση να δραστηριοποιούνται επαγγελματικά μέσω ατομικής επιχείρησης (είτε αποκλειστικά είτε παράλληλα), τα νέα περί κατάργησης του αφορολόγητου είναι πραγματικά καταστρεπτικά: Αν είσαι μισθωτός ή συνταξιούχος κι έχεις ατομική ή με άλλον τρόπο συμμετέχεις σε ελευθέριο επάγγελμα τότε πχ σε εισόδημα 14.000€ από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες και 3000€ από ελευθέριο έχεις κατ' ουσίαν εισόδημα 17.000€ με ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΟ αφορολόγητο. Ένας μεταφραστής αυτής της κατηγορίας μέχρι σήμερα θεωρούσε τον εαυτό του λίγο τυχερό επειδή έπαιρνε απαλλαγή απ' τον ΟΑΕΕ — τώρα πια όμως θα πληρώνει τα μαλλιοκέφαλά του σε φόρο.
Επίσης, η χρήση Απόδειξης Επαγγελματικής Δαπάνης (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12025) πλέον αντενδείκνυται πλήρως για δραστηριότητες όπως του μεταφραστή-υποτιτλιστή και τα συναφή (θα σας σκίσει ο έλεγχος, θα σας ζητηθούν αναδρομικά από ΟΑΕΕ και λοιπές χρηματορουφηχτικές δυνάμεις).
Φυσικά, μ' όλα αυτά, η αναμενόμενη φυσιολογική εξέλιξη είναι απλώς να γίνει όλη η οικονομία μαύρη... :blink:


----------



## Elsa (Oct 2, 2012)

Γιατί συμφέρει τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες να βγουν στα φανάρια.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Επίσης δεν πρέπει να ξεχνούμε ότι μια συνθλιπτικότατη επιβάρυνση για τον φετινό φόρο εισοδήματος θα είναι και η (πολύ μεγαλύτερη) προκαταβολή.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Φυσικά, μ' όλα αυτά, η αναμενόμενη φυσιολογική εξέλιξη είναι απλώς να γίνει όλη η οικονομία μαύρη... :blink:


Το θέμα είναι γιατί δεν το βλέπουν -- ή γιατί κάνουν ότι δεν το βλέπουν.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2012)

Και βλέπουμε έτσι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα, που ίσως δεν το καταλαβαίνουν όσοι φωνάζουν για το κεφάλι της Βίσση ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου πληρώνεται μέσω εταιρίας (τα οποία ισχύουν και για εταιρίες που δεν υπάρχουν μόνο για φοροαποφυγή): αν δυσκολέψεις πολύ την οικονομική τους δραστηριότητα, θα πάνε αλλού ή θα γίνονται όλα στη μαύρη. 
Το οποίο φυσικά είναι πρόβλημα _κάθε φορολογικού συστήματος_- σε ποιο σημείο η φορολόγηση είναι τόσο μεγάλη που συμφέρει να παρανομείς- και _δεν έχει σχέση με την εντιμότητα ή μη των φορολογούμενων _(στοιχειώδης οικονομική θεωρία, υπάρχει και σχετική βιβλιογραφία, το αναφέρω για να μη διαβάσω πιο κάτω ότι φταίει η ανεντιμότητα των Ελλήνων ή των Κινέζων ή των Γερμανών).


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Το θέμα είναι γιατί δεν το βλέπουν -- ή γιατί κάνουν ότι δεν το βλέπουν.



Ενδιαφέρον θέμα για συζήτηση. Το βλέπουν. Και ελπίζουν ότι κάποιοι θα είναι νόμιμοι και από τους νόμιμους θα βγει κι η χασούρα των παράνομων. 
Αυτό ακούγεται ασύλληπτο γιατί έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την κοινή λογική που λέει ότι οι Έλληνες είναι φοροφυγάδες. Αλλά ελπίζω ότι η εφορία (ή το Υπ. Οικ) που δίνει τόσα λεφτά για μελέτες και έρευνες και που έχει όλα τα στοιχεία στη διάθεσή της, έχει καλύτερη και ακριβέστερη εικόνα για την κατάσταση (και περισσότερη γνώση προηγούμενων παρόμοιων καταστάσεων) από τον μέσο Έλληνα. Και το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι οι αριθμοί δείχνουν ότι οι νόμιμοι είναι στην πραγματικότητα πολύ περισσότεροι απ'όσο νομίζει όποιος δεν έχει στοιχεία. 

Νομίζω επίσης ότι θα μας (σας) βομβαρδίσουν μέσω των ΜΜΕ με εκστρατείες κατά της φοροδιαφυγής, με "αποκαλύψεις" για μεγάλα ονόματα που πιάνονται να φοροδιαφεύγουν, ειδικά από το χώρο του θεάματος γιατί είναι πιο γνωστοί από το αόριστο "ένας γιατρός στη Λάρισα", και γενικώς θα υπάρξει η προσπάθεια δημιουργίας της εντύπωσης ότι όποιος τολμήσει να φοροδιαφύγει θα πιαστεί. Ή τέλος πάντων, αυτό θα έκανα εγώ αν ήμουνα υπουργός οικονομικών. 

Η οποία προσπάθεια/ εκστρατεία κλπ να αλλάξουμε άποψη για τη φοροδιαφυγή και δε διαφέρει από την αντικαπνιστική εκστρατεία π.χ., αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι οι συνωμοσιολόγοι θα βρούν κάτι συνωμοσιολογικό να πουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Το θέμα είναι γιατί δεν το βλέπουν -- ή γιατί κάνουν ότι δεν το βλέπουν.





SBE said:


> Ενδιαφέρον θέμα για συζήτηση. Το βλέπουν. Και ελπίζουν ότι κάποιοι θα είναι νόμιμοι και από τους νόμιμους θα βγει κι η χασούρα των παράνομων.


Δεν νομίζω ότι το θέμα περιορίζεται εκεί. Νομίζω ότι είναι μια χοντροκομμένη προσπάθεια για εφαρμοσμένη κοινωνική μηχανική, καθώς κάτι θα πρέπει να γίνει κάποια στιγμή με το 1,5 πια εκατομμύριο ανέργους.

Θα θυμίσω ότι πριν από έναν χρόνο, ο Αρίστος Δοξιάδης έλεγε ότι «1.000.000 άνθρωποι πρέπει να αλλάξουν δουλειά» (εδώ, στο πρόταγκον —και αν κάνετε τον κόπο να κάνετε μια βόλτα στο τι λεγόταν πριν από έναν χρόνο από σοβαρά μυαλά, θυμηθείτε τι έλεγαν, στην ίδια σειρά συνεντεύξεων με τον Θεοδωράκη, ο Γιάννης Δραγασάκης και ο Γιάννης Στουρνάρας).

Έχει συνειδητοποιήσει η ελληνική κοινωνία ότι η αλλαγή από την οποία περνάει είναι δομική; Έχει καταλάβει ποιες θα είναι οι συνέπειές της; Νομίζω πως όχι —παρά τα άρθρα που δημοσιεύονται σκόρπια εδώ κι εκεί.

Στην πράξη είναι δύσκολο να δούμε ακόμη αν τα νέα φορολογικά μέτρα θα είναι:
(α) μια φορομπηχτική επιδρομή επί δικαίους και αδίκους, νέτα-σκέτα ή αν
(β) θα είναι ταυτόχρονα και μια προσπάθεια να κλείσουν διάφορα κενά

Για παράδειγμα, ο Δοξιάδης αναφέρει στη συνέντευξη που παρέπεμψα πιο πάνω ότι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες είναι στη Γερμανία το 4% ενώ σε εμάς το 35% και ότι από τη φύση της δουλειάς, ο ΕΕ φοροδιαφεύγει. Παντού. Το θέμα (λέω εγώ, τώρα :)) είναι (α) τι ορίζεται ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και (β) αν ορίζονται με ίδιο τρόπο, γιατί στην Ελλάδα το σύστημα έχει ευνοήσει αυτό τον μεγάλο αριθμό.

Η ΣΒΕ είχε ρωτήσει κάποια στιγμή γιατί δεν συνεταιρίζονται οι μεταφραστές ως ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες. Είχα απαντήσει τότε ότι δεν έχει νόημα με το τρέχον φορολογικό σύστημα και τη σχέση διαθέσιμου έργου-παραγόμενου έργου-κόστους διαχείρισης κ.λπ.

Είναι πιθανόν, ιδίως αν ισχύσει αυτό που ανέφερε ο Ζάζουλας, ότι ακόμη και η μικροαμοιβή από ελευθέρια πηγή θα μετατρέπει όλο το εισόδημα σε ελευθέριο, ότι τα πράγματα θα εξαναγκαστούν να αλλάξουν ριζικά. Όχι μόνο για τους μεταφραστές, αλλά για όλους τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, που θα εξαναγκαστούν να συνεταιριστούν και να γίνουν μισθωτοί των συνεταιρισμών τους. Από την άλλη, οι τρέχουσες πληροφορίες είναι ότι οι ψευδοελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες (και έτσι ορίζω αυτούς που αμείβονται με μπλοκάκι και *δεν ορίζουν οι ίδιοι* την αμοιβή τους, αλλά οι πελάτες) θα παραμείνουν σε καθεστώς μισθωτού.

Επομένως, πρέπει αναγκαστικά να περιμένουμε τις εξελίξεις.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Το θέμα είναι γιατί δεν το βλέπουν -- ή γιατί κάνουν ότι δεν το βλέπουν.


Η τρομακτική εκδοχή (η οποία δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω εάν και κατά πόσο ισχύει τελικά) της απάντησης σε τούτο το ερώτημα είναι: Όλα αυτά τα μέτρα είναι εν πολλοίς φούτσες μπλε και παπαρούνες στο πάτερο με μόνο τους στόχο τη στάχτη στα μάτια της τρόικας προκειμένου να επιτευχθεί η εκταμίευση της δόσης. «Και μετά βλέπουμε», ίσως απλώς να σκέφτεται το ΥπΟικ — διότι είναι απλή αριθμητική δευτέρας δημοτικού ότι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα της ελεύθερης απασχόλησης θα γίνει ανεπιστρεπτί μαύρη· καθότι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να φανταστώ το γιατί τα νέα αυτά μέτρα θα κάνουν τον υδραυλικό, που δεν έκοβε αποδείξεις, τώρα να κόβει!


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι έχετε δίκιο κι οι δυο προλαλήσαντες, και ίσως τελικά η αλήθεια να είναι συνδυασμός. 
Δηλαδή, βραχυπρόθεσμα, στάχτη στα μάτια των άλλων (αν και δεν είναι χαζοί, όλοι τις ίδιες σχολές έχουν βγάλει, όλοι έχουν διδαχτεί ότι όταν πιέζεις κάποιον φορολογικά θα γίνει παράνομος). 
Ίσως να είναι προσπάθεια αλλαγής συμπεριφοράς (προτιμώ αυτό παρά να ακούγομαι να συνωμοσιολογώ). 

ΥΓ Το ότι στη Γερμανία έχει 4% ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες δε λέει τίποτα και έχει σχέση με το νομικό καθεστώς. Στο ΗΒ το 75% των επιχειρήσεων αποτελούνται από ένα άτομο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

Τελικά, το πιθανότερο είναι να μην έχουν ιδέα τι κάνουν και τι λένε, να προσπαθούν να μπαλώσουν το πουλόβερ από εδώ και να τους ξηλώνεται από εκεί. Η σημερινή, ακόμη πιο αστεία πληροφορία είναι ότι τα παραπάνω μέτρα (35%) θα συνδυαστούν ΚΑΙ με υποχρεωτικό ελάχιστο φόρο 1000 ευρώ, αντί για το τέλος επιτηδεύματος, που θα καταργηθεί. Θα καταργηθεί σήμερα, γιατί αύριο, ποιος ξέρει; Η φήμη είδηση είναι στο Βήμα, εδώ και συνοδεύεται, δίκην παραδείγματος από το εξής ανέκδοτο:

*Παράδειγμα*
Έστω ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας εμφανίσει ετήσιο καθαρό εισόδημα 1.500 ευρώ, τότε ο φόρος εισοδήματος που θα πρέπει να πληρώσει κανονικά, βάσει του συντελεστή 35%, θα είναι 525 ευρώ (1.500 ευρώ Χ 35% = 525 ευρώ). Στην περίπτωση αυτή, η επιβάρυνση του επαγγελματία θα προσαυξηθεί κατά 475 ευρώ, ώστε να φθάσει στο επίπεδο του ελάχιστου φόρου των 1.000 ευρώ. Εάν ο επαγγελματίας δηλώσει εισόδημα 5.000 ευρώ, τότε ο φόρος εισοδήματος που θα οφείλει να πληρώσει με βάση τον συντελεστή 35% θα είναι 1.750 ευρώ (5.000 ευρώ Χ 35% = 1.750 ευρώ). Επειδή ο φόρος που προκύπτει με βάση τον συντελεστή είναι υψηλότερος του ελάχιστου ποσού των 1.000 ευρώ θα κατάβλει τα 1.750 ευρώ και δεν έχει καμία άλλη υποχρέωση.

Σε οποιονδήποτε σοβαρό άνθρωπο αναφέρεις αυτό το παράδειγμα, θα σε σταματήσει μόλις διατυπώσεις την υπόθεση «Έστω ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας εμφανίσει ετήσιο καθαρό εισόδημα 1.500 ευρώ» και θα σου ζητήσει τη διεύθυνση και το τηλέφωνο του ΕλΕπ για να τον προτείνει για το Νόμπελ Οικονομίας και Βιολογίας μαζί, αφού επιβιώνει με 1500 καθαρό εισόδημα.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι κάθισε ο συντάκτης να φτιάξει το παράδειγμα. Κάποιος του το πάσαρε. Δεν θέλω να γράψω τη γνώμη μου για κανένα από τα δύο μέρη αυτής της ανταλλαγής.

Από την άλλη, όποιος δηλώνει καθαρό εισόδημα 2860 ευρώ ετησίως (λιγότερο από 240 ευρώ τον μήνα), με 35% συντελεστή φόρου, ξεπερνάει τα 1000 ευρώ. Επομένως, αν ισχύσει η πιο πάνω ρύθμιση, ισοδυναμεί με εξαφάνιση του τέλους επιτηδεύματος για όποιον κάνει έστω και στοιχειώδη έσοδα.

Άρα, σκέφτονται ελάφρυνση για τους ΕλΕπ; :inno: Ε, και γιατί δεν το λένε τότε;


----------



## Marinos (Oct 3, 2012)

Δόκτωρ, χωρίς καμία διάθεση να διεκδικήσω κανένα Νόμπελ (και φυσικά ούτε να υπερασπιστώ τους φορομπήχτες, ήταν άλλωστε ένας από τους λόγους που έκανα διακοπή επαγγέλματος πρόπερσυ), ένας μισθωτός μπορεί να ασκεί και ελεύθερο επάγγελμα, από το οποίο να έχει (έξτρα) εισόδημα 1500 ευρώ. Φορολογείται και για τους μισθούς του, και για το ελεύθερο επάγγελμα. Κάηκα και ξέρω.
Εννοείται ότι και χωρίς το χιλιάρικο φόρο, θα έχει μπει ήδη μέσα με τις εισφορές του ΟΑΕΕ (από τη στιγμή που καταργήθηκε η επιλογή ασφαλιστικού φορέα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

Λες επομένως ότι το 1500 μπήκε στο παράδειγμα για να δείξει ότι τέρμα και αυτή η τρύπα; Ή επειδή κάποιος μισθωτός κοίταξε αυτό το νούμερο που τον ενδιέφερε; Δεν το αποκλείω, φυσικά, αν και το παράδειγμα αναφέρει ρητά ΕλΕπ.

Αν όμως, όπως έγραψε ο Ζάζουλας πιο πάνω, το εισόδημα από ελεύθερο επάγγελμα πρόκειται να παρασύρει τη φορολόγηση ακόμη και του μισθωτού εισοδήματος με 35% χωρίς εκπτώσεις, δεν είναι ήδη επαρκές αντικίνητρο για όποιον πάει να κάνει τέτοια είσπραξη (1500 ως μισθωτός);


----------



## Marinos (Oct 3, 2012)

Όχι, νομίζω ότι το παράδειγμα μπήκε από καθαρή τσαπατσουλιά ή μάλλον όχι, μπήκε για να δείξει ότι η λογική είναι: ελεύθερε επαγγελματία που δεν κόβεις αποδείξεις, ακόμα και αν δηλώνεις 1500 ευρώ εισόδημα _εμείς ξέρουμε_ ότι βγάζεις τα δεκαπλάσια και θα σου πάρουμε ένα χιλιάρικο για να μάθεις.
Επαρκές αντικίνητρο υπάρχει ήδη, οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές --για μένα τουλάχιστον λειτούργησε ακριβώς έτσι.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 3, 2012)

Marinos said:


> ελεύθερε επαγγελματία που δεν κόβεις αποδείξεις, ακόμα και αν δηλώνεις 1500 ευρώ εισόδημα _εμείς ξέρουμε_ ότι βγάζεις τα δεκαπλάσια και θα σου πάρουμε ένα χιλιάρικο για να μάθεις.



Ακριβώς. Προσπαθούν να βγάλουν από όπου μπορούν και ξαφνικά συνειδητοποιούν ότι... και ξαναλαμβάνουν μέτρα κ.λπ.
Εγώ, πάντως, θεωρώ εφιαλτικό το ότι η επιβολή φόρου 35% από το πρώτο ευρώ δεν θεωρείτο αυτονόητο ότι θα συνοδευόταν από κατάργηση του τέλους επιτηδεύματος. Αλλά πάλι, το πτυχίο της ΑΣΟΕΕ και το μεταπτυχιακό στα οικονομικά ετοιμάζομαι να τα κάνω χαρτοπόλεμο...


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Επίσης δεν πρέπει να ξεχνούμε ότι μια συνθλιπτικότατη επιβάρυνση για τον φετινό φόρο εισοδήματος θα είναι και η (πολύ μεγαλύτερη) προκαταβολή.



Προς αποφυγή (μερικών) εγκεφαλικών: για όσους ισχύει παρακράτηση φόρου 20% από την αξία του δελτίου που κόβουμε αυτό δεν ισχύει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

...
Σημερινός Νίκος Δήμου στο LiFO:

*«Ναζί» και ναζί*
Ενώ αποκαλούσαμε ναζί τους Γερμανούς – γινόμασταν εμείς…

Με το που άρχισε η Κρίση, ξεκίνησε και η αναζήτηση των ξένων «ενόχων». (Πάντα κάποιος άλλος ευθύνεται…) Πρώτος υποψήφιος ήταν το ΔΝΤ – το συνόδευε η φήμη των δεινών που είχε επιφέρει σε άλλες χώρες. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα, πολύ ουδέτερος θεσμός, δεν ερέθιζε αρκετά. Όσο για τον τρίτο συνεταίρο, την Ευρωζώνη, αυτή σύντομα εκπροσωπήθηκε από μία χώρα: τη Γερμανία.
Είτε επειδή ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος δανειστής μας –είτε το βεβαρημένο παρελθόν– είτε η «πουριτανική» αυστηρότητα και αδιαλλαξία, από εκεί που οι Γερμανοί μέχρι το 2005 ήταν στις δημοσκοπήσεις ο πιο αγαπημένος μας λαός, έγιναν ο αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος.
Έτσι, λοιπόν, κάθε πρωί ακούγαμε στα ραδιόφωνά μας φωνές για «ναζιστική κατοχή», «Τέταρτο Ράιχ», Ες Ες και Γκαουλάιτερ. Τα ίδια διαβάζαμε και στις εφημερίδες και τις γελοιογραφίες. Είδαμε και τη Μέρκελ με στολή των Ες Ες.
Προσωπικά μελετάω τη Γερμανία από το 1954. Έξι χρόνια σπούδασα εκεί και δεκάδες φορές αργότερα την επισκέφτηκα. Έζησα από κοντά την εποχή της ανάκαμψης και θαύμασα πώς μία γκρεμισμένη και αποδεκατισμένη χώρα ξαναστήθηκε στα πόδια της. Οι Γερμανοί δεν τρώγονται με τίποτα. Πρόσφατα πάλι, αυτήν τη «μονόπλευρη λιτότητα» που εμείς αναθεματίζουμε την επέβαλαν μόνοι τους στον εαυτό τους για να γίνει η χώρα πιο ανταγωνιστική. Για πάνω από δέκα χρόνια καμία αύξηση στις αμοιβές, με απόφαση των συνδικάτων! Φαντάζεστε τη ΓΣΕΕ και την ΑΔΕΔΥ να προλαβαίνουν την Τρόικα και να κάνουν οικειοθελώς τις περικοπές που ζητάει;
Αλλά με αυτό τον τρόπο –χαμηλό κόστος και υψηλή ποιότητα– έχουν ξεπεράσει στις εξαγωγές ακόμα και την Κίνα. Τσιγκούνηδες στις αμοιβές, είναι σπάταλοι στον πολιτισμό. Επιδοτούν περισσότερες ορχήστρες, θέατρα, μουσεία, όπερες, βιβλιοθήκες από όλη την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη.
Το αίνιγμα, όμως, του πώς μία χώρα με τέτοιο πολιτισμό μεταμορφώθηκε κάποτε από έναν δημαγωγό και ιδιοφυείς προπαγανδιστές σε κράτος-τέρας που αιματοκύλισε την υφήλιο, παραμένει. Οι ιστορικοί ερίζουν. Ευτυχώς, η αντίδραση στο παρελθόν έχει οδηγήσει σήμερα σε ένα θωρακισμένο δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα.
Δεν ξέρω αν και πόσο φταίνε οι Γερμανοί για τη δική μας κρίση. Όμως, το να τους αποκαλούμε ναζί είναι όχι μόνο λάθος αλλά και τραγική ειρωνεία. Γιατί αν σε κάποια χώρα της Ευρώπης ο νεο-ναζισμός καταγράφει σοβαρά εκλογικά ποσοστά και συστηματικές δράσεις, δεν είναι στη Γερμανία. Η ιστορία, μερικές φορές, σαρκάζει. Ενώ αποκαλούσαμε ναζί τους Γερμανούς – γινόμασταν εμείς…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

Άντε, τελειώνουν τα βάσανά μας:

600 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια έχει συγκεντρώσει η οργάνωση END (End of National Debt) και προτίθεται να τα δώσει, κάτω από προϋποθέσεις, στο ελληνικό κράτος για να αποπληρώσει το χρέος του και να ζήσουμε μετά όλοι εμείς καλύτερα.

Πηγή: http://www.iefimerida.gr/node/70479#ixzz28EU4li7E


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 3, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι απάτη ή όχι, αλλά πάλι οι δημοσιογραφούντες του διαδικτύου μιλάνε για δισεκατομμύρια ενώ προφανώς εννοούν εκατομμύρια. Έχουν ιδέα τι θα πει "600 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

Δισεκατομμύρια εννοούν Άλεξ. Από ...εταιρεία ή περιουσία (δεν έχω καταλάβει) με αξία 1 τρις.
Γιατί να τα τσιγκουνευτούν, άλλωστε;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 3, 2012)

Οκέι, κατάλαβα, η εταιρεία είναι η Apple. Μόνο αυτή _αξίζει _600 δις δολάρια. Προσοχή, λέω αξίζει, όχι _έχει _600 δις δολάρια σε μετρητά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Ακριβώς. Προσπαθούν να βγάλουν από όπου μπορούν και ξαφνικά συνειδητοποιούν ότι... και ξαναλαμβάνουν μέτρα κ.λπ.
> [...]



Επειδή για το καθεστώς των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών δεν θέλω να μιλήσω - με πονεί και με σφάζει 20 χρόνια τώρα, στην αρχή στους τύπους (μπλοκάκιας με το έτσι θέλω· των άλλων, φυσικά) και τώρα πια στην ουσία - με αφορμή αυτά που γράφει ο Κόμης παραπάνω, το ρίχνω στο σορολόπ με μερικές σατανικές ιδέες που μου έστειλαν χτες, αλιευμένες από το ιντερνέτι:

Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι θα πρέπει να επεκταθεί το μέτρο και σε άλλους τομείς.

Π.χ. θα μπορούσε να φορολογηθεί ένας άτεκνος με βάση τα λεφτά που γλιτώνει επειδή δεν είναι πολύτεκνος. Πράγματι, το κόστος ζωής ενός πολύτεκνου αυξάνεται κατακόρυφα, λεφτά τα οποία γλιτώνουν (και άρα ΚΕΡΔΙΖΟΥΝ άτυπα) οι άτεκνοι.

Επίσης θα μπορούσαν οι έγγαμοι να φορολογηθούν με βάση τα λεφτά που γλιτώνουν επειδή δεν πήραν διαζύγιο και (άρα) δεν πληρώνουν διατροφή. Ένας που πληρώνει διατροφή έχει πολύ περισσότερα έξοδα, που γλιτώνει ο λουφαδόρος που παριστάνει τον ερωτευμένο μετά από 30 χρόνια γάμου αυξάνοντας έτσι το εισόδημά του κατά το αντίστοιχο ποσό χωρίς να φαίνεται πουθενά.

Κάποιος ακόμη που στέλνει τα παιδιά του σε δημόσιο σχολείο έχει λιγότερα έξοδα από κάποιον που τα στέλνει σε ιδιωτικό. Τα λεφτά λοιπόν που δεν δίνει στον ιδιώτη (και άρα τα κερδίζει, εις βάρος μάλιστα του επενδυτή) αποτελούν μια μορφή εισοδήματος που σήμερα (κακώς) δεν φορολογείται.

Ακόμη θα μπορούσε να φορολογηθεί κάποιος που ΔΕΝ είναι βαριά άρρωστος, γιατί γλιτώνει τα έξοδα της όποιας θεραπείας. Πράγματι, αν ήταν άρρωστος και χρειαζόταν κάποια μεγάλη ή μόνιμη επέμβαση/θεραπεία, θα έπρεπε να πληρώσει (έστω την συμμετοχή του, αν είναι ασφαλισμένος). Τα λεφτά λοιπόν αυτά τα ΓΛΙΤΩΝΕΙ λόγω (προκλητικά πολλές φορές, με βάση τον σύγχρονο τρόπο ζωής) παρατεταμένης υγείας και άρα τα κερδίζει, ΑΔΗΛΩΤΑ μάλιστα.

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ! Φόρος στα ΚΡΥΦΑ εισοδήματα! ΑΥΤΗ την κυβέρνηση δεν θα την κοροϊδέψετε, ρεμάλια.
 
Μακριά από μας εύχομαι και μη χειρότερα, γιατί ο πνιγμένος και στραβός, για όλα είναι ικανός.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Προς αποφυγή (μερικών) εγκεφαλικών: για όσους ισχύει παρακράτηση φόρου 20% από την αξία του δελτίου που κόβουμε αυτό δεν ισχύει.


Η παρακράτηση φόρου (σήμερα 20%, αλλά διαβάζω ότι μελετάται και η αύξησή της στο 30%) ΔΕΝ σε σώζει από την προκαταβολή για το επόμενο έτος — απλώς σου τη μειώνει:


> _Ως *προκαταβολή* υπολογίζεται το πενήντα πέντε τοις εκατό (55%) του *φόρου* που αναλογεί στο συνολικό (πραγματικό ή τεκμαρτό) εισόδημα το κρινόμενο έτος. _
> 
> _*Αν υπάρχουν εισοδήματα για τα οποία ο φόρος παρακρατήθηκε στην πηγή (βλ. ΦΕΜ, παρακράτηση 20%),* *ο φόρος αυτός θα εκπέσει από το φόρο που πρέπει να βεβαιωθεί ως **προκαταβολή*.
> 
> ...


Η παράθεση από εδώ: http://www.michanikos.gr/topic/3085...ια-ελεύθ/page__st__330__p__483827#entry483827


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 5, 2012)

Ζαζ, προκαταβολή καταβάλλεται αν ο φόρος που έχει παρακρατηθεί δεν ξεπερνά ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό επί του πληρωτέου φόρου, το οποίο μου διαφεύγει, και για το οποίο δεν έχω βρει ακόμα διαδικτυακή πηγή.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

Όταν καταλήξετε πείτε τό μας, γιατί στο τσακ είμαι για το τρίτο εγκεφαλικό


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Ζαζ, προκαταβολή καταβάλλεται αν ο φόρος που έχει παρακρατηθεί δεν ξεπερνά ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό επί του πληρωτέου φόρου, το οποίο μου διαφεύγει, και για το οποίο δεν έχω βρει ακόμα διαδικτυακή πηγή.


Εάν το νέο φορολογικό βγει έτσι όπως συζητιέται, υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να αρκεί το 20% που 'χει παρακρατηθεί από ΑΠΥ > 300€ να καλύψει φόρο 35% από το πρώτο ευρώ εισοδήματος (δηλ. επί του τζίρου, για να τα λέμε με τ' όνομά τους);


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εάν το νέο φορολογικό βγει έτσι όπως συζητιέται, υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να αρκεί το 20% που 'χει παρακρατηθεί από ΑΠΥ > 300€ να καλύψει φόρο 35% από το πρώτο ευρώ εισοδήματος (δηλ. επί του τζίρου, για να τα λέμε με τ' όνομά τους);



Ok, πείστηκα, μπορείτε όλοι να πάθετε εγκεφαλικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Εγώ μπορώ να κάνω προβλέψεις με βάση τα παραπάνω, αλλά δεν θα τις πω γιατί θα πάθει εγκεφαλικά η κυβέρνηση.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ μπορώ να κάνω προβλέψεις με βάση τα παραπάνω, αλλά δεν θα τις πω γιατί θα πάθει εγκεφαλικά η κυβέρνηση.


Εγώ πάντως τη δική μου πρόβλεψη την έχω ήδη πει:


Zazula said:


> Φυσικά, μ' όλα αυτά, η αναμενόμενη φυσιολογική εξέλιξη είναι απλώς να γίνει όλη η οικονομία μαύρη... :blink:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2012)

Εμένα αυτό που με θλίβει περισσότερο είναι ότι οι εμπνευστές των σχεδίων αυτών, αντί να φροντίσουν να εντατικοποιήσουν τους ελέγχους και κυρίως την επέλευση συνεπειών για τη φοροδιαφυγή, λένε «α, ωραία, πόσα μας λείπουν; Θα τα πάρουμε από τα κορόιδα που πληρώνουν φόρους». Τα οποία κορόιδα αναπόφευκτα θα σκεφτούν πως είναι ώρα να αρχίσουν κι αυτά να εντάσσονται σε όσους συναλλάσσονται μαύρα - όπως λέει και ο Ζάζουλας, δηλαδή.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

*E, μα ναι!*


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

Πάντως εγώ από το τόσο «φόροι, φόροι, φόροι» που μας έχει πλακώσει έπαθα μια αναλαμπή lex fori κι άρχισα να ζαχαρώνω την επιλογή που λέγεται ΕΟΟΣ (με έδρα, φυσικά, εκτός Ελλάδας). :devil:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2012)

Ε, μα άδικο έχεις; Όποιος μπορεί στο εξής να ασκεί νόμιμα την επιχείρησή του με έδρα εκτός Ελλάδας, θα φύγει. Αλί σε όσους μένουν. Μα άχυρο έχουν στο μυαλό τους;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 8, 2012)

Things are not what they seem...


Ωδή στη φοροδιαφυγή

Απίστευτες και όμως ελληνικές υποθέσεις φοροδιαφυγής προκύπτουν από την πρώτη διασταύρωση της λίστας των 54.000 Ελλήνων που έβγαλαν ποσά άνω των 100.000 ευρώ σε τράπεζες του εξωτερικού.
Όπως αποκαλύπτει σήμερα η εφημερίδα «Τα Νέα», από τη διασταύρωση των στοιχείων της λίστας μέσω του «εργαλείου» που προσφέρει η Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων, προκύπτουν περιπτώσεις που «βγάζουν μάτι» ότι υποκρύπτεται φοροδιαφυγή.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι τα πρώτα στοιχεία δείχνουν πως οι πιθανοί φοροφυγάδες της λίστας δεν ανήκουν μόνο στους συνήθεις υπόπτους (γιατροί, δικηγόροι, μηχανικοί, κοκ) αλλά επεκτείνονται και σε «ασυνήθιστες» κατηγορίες συμπολιτών μας, όπως κηπουροί, αγρότες, λαχειοπώληδες, σουβλατζήδες, έμποροι, δημοσιογράφοι, ταξιτζήδες, εστιάτορες:

Αγρότης από την Ήπειρο, με εισοδήματα τόσο εξαιρετικά χαμηλά (μόλις 496 ευρώ κατά δήλωσή του!) που δεν θα μπορούσε ούτε να φάει, έχει στο εξωτερικό το εξωφρενικό ποσό των 12.587.184 ευρώ!
Σουβλατζής στην Αττική που έκανε έναρξη το 2009 και διακοπή μόλις σαράντα μέρες μετά, είχε μηδενικό εισόδημα, αλλά τεράστιες καταθέσεις ύψους σχεδόν τριών εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.
Άλλος φτωχός εστιάτορας από τη Χαλκιδική με εισόδημα μόλις 1.722 ευρώ έχει βγάλει στο εξωτερικό καταθέσεις 2.193.623 ευρώ!
Κηπουρός στην Δυτική Μακεδονία, δηλώνει μόλις 2.275 ευρώ το χρόνο στην Εφορία αλλά έχει στο εξωτερικό καταθέσεις 610.000 ευρώ!
Πλανόδιος λαχειοπώλης της Αθήνας με ετήσιο εισόδημα 2.530 ευρώ, έβγαλε στο εξωτερικό το ποσό των 357.202 ευρώ.
Ταξιτζής που έχει διακόψει την επαγγελματική δραστηριότητά του από το 2005 στην Αττική, δήλωσε στην Εφορία μόνο 333 ευρώ ετήσιο εισόδημα, αλλά έχει καταθέσεις 877.449 ευρώ στο εξωτερικό.
Άλλος άπορος ταξιτζής, με εισόδημα μηδέν (!), εμφανίζεται να έχει καταθέσεις πάνω από μισό εκατομμύριο.
Ναυτικός με εισόδημα 25.099,50 ευρώ (με ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις στην Άπω Ανατολή) εμφανίζει καταθέσεις 52.133.146,94 ευρώ.
Δικαστικός επιμελητής από τη Βόρειο Ελλάδα με εισόδημα 31.129 ευρώ εμφανίζεται να καταθέτει στο εξωτερικό 788.502 ευρώ.
Έμπορος κυνηγετικών όπλων με μηδενικό εισόδημα φέρεται να έχει στο εξωτερικό 4.000.000 ευρώ.
Δημοσιογράφος (εργαζόταν ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας από το 1990 έως το 2006) με μηδενική δήλωση εισοδήματος, έχει σε τράπεζα του εξωτερικού το ποσό των 350.000 ευρώ.
Ταξιδιωτικός πράκτορας στην Αθήνα: δηλώνει μηδενικό εισόδημα αλλά έβγαλε έξω 1.234.152 ευρώ.
Αντίστοιχα, ταξιδιωτικός πράκτορας σε νησί του Ιουνίου με μηδενικό εισόδημα έχει καταθέσεις 967.876 ευρώ.
Δύο σκηνοθέτες (άντρας και γυναίκα), δηλώνουν εισόδημα μηδέν ο πρώτος και 2.821 ευρώ η δεύτερη, αλλά έχουν εμβάσει στο εξωτερικό το ποσό των 2.629.529 ευρώ και 1.462.415 αντίστοιχα!
Συγγραφέας με ετήσιο εισόδημα 15 χιλιάδων ευρώ έχει καταθέσει στο εξωτερικό 3.138.373 ευρώ.
Και οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι

Δικηγόρος από τη Βόρειο Ελλάδα (γυναίκα) δήλωσε μόλις 10.136 ευρώ, αλλά έχει καταθέσεις ύψους... 15 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ σε τράπεζες του εξωτερικού.
Αθηναία δικηγόρος με εισόδημα 65.885 ευρώ έχει καταθέσεις 7.588.898 ευρώ.
Άλλη δικηγόρος της Αθήνας με εισόδημα 25.706 ευρώ έχει μαζέψει 3.328.716 ευρώ στο εξωτερικό.
Βορειοελλαδίτης δικηγόρος δήλωσε μόλις 950 ευρώ (καλά διαβάσατε!) αλλά έχει καταθέσεις που ταιριάζουν σε μεγιστάνα (3.070.000)
Χονδρέμπορος κρέατος από το 1989 έως το 1996 στη Θεσσαλονίκη εμφανίζει εισόδημα 21.253 ευρώ αλλά έχει καταθέσεις... εφοπλιστή, ύψους 24.135.447 ευρώ
Κατασκευαστής κατοικιών στην Αττική με εισόδημα μόλις 57.935 ευρώ έχει στο εξωτερικό καταθέσεις 999.685 ευρώ.
Άλλος κατασκευαστής στην Αχαΐα με εισόδημα μόλις 3.633 ευρώ μετέφερε σε τράπεζες του εξωτερικού το αστρονομικό ποσό του 1.491.370 ευρώ.
Μηχανικός από τη Βόρειο Ελλάδα με εισόδημα 37.749 ευρώ έχει στο εξωτερικό καταθέσεις 4.010.725 ευρώ.
Αρχιτέκτονας με εισόδημα 94.942 ευρώ, έχει μαζέψει στις τράπεζες του εξωτερικού 1.531.807 ευρώ.
Μέτοχος κατασκευαστικής εταιρείας (δηλώνει ανεπάγγελτος εισοδηματίας από ενοίκια ύψους 92 χιλιάδων ευρώ) αλλά έχει καταθέσεις 35 εκατομμύρια ευρώ!


Άντε να δούμε ποιες άλλες αθώες περιστερές κρύβονται στις λίστες της ντροπής -πολίτες υπεράνω πάσης υποψίας. Κυρίως αυτοί. Και κάργα αγανακτισμένοι (my ass). Γιατί τους άλλους τους ξέρουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως εγώ από το τόσο «φόροι, φόροι, φόροι» που μας έχει πλακώσει έπαθα μια αναλαμπή lex fori κι άρχισα να ζαχαρώνω την επιλογή που λέγεται ΕΟΟΣ (με έδρα, φυσικά, εκτός Ελλάδας). :devil:


Σήμερα είδα κάπου και την εξής ανακοίνωση: «Το γραφείο μας έχει διακόψει τις δραστηριότητές του λόγω κατάργησης της έδρας της επιχείρησης. *Εξετάζουμε περίπτωση εγκαθίδρυσης νέας έδρας στο εξωτερικό.*»


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2012)

Όταν λέμε "έδρα εκτός Ελλάδας", σε ποιες χώρες θα μπορούσε να εγκατασταθεί μια ΕΟΟΣ και να πληρώνει λιγότερους φόρους;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2012)

Η Βουλγαρία έχει 10%. Κανονικά εδώ θα έπρεπε να σταματήσω , αλλά επίσης: Η Ιρλανδία έχει 12,5% για ενεργητικό εισόδημα. Το ΗΒ έχει 20% για εταιρίες με μικτά κέρδη ως 300.000 λίρες.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2012)

Α, να αναφέρω και τη Λετονία η οποία έχει μια ωραία εναλλακτική για πολύ μικρές εταιρίες με τζίρο μέχρι 100.000€: μπορείς να επιλέξεις να πληρώσεις ένα 9% φλατ επί του τζίρου, πράγμα πολύ βολικό στην παροχή υπηρεσίας (όπου δεν έχει κόστος πωληθέντων κττ).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2012)

Στη Λιθουανία τι γίνεται;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2012)

Η Λιθουανία έχει κανονικά 15%, αλλά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για 5% (oh yeah!) για μικρές εταιρίες μέχρι 10 ατόμων & μέχρι 1.000.000 LTL κέρδη. Υπάρχουν και άλλες προϋποθέσεις, βλ. http://www.kpmg.com/global/en/whatw...esources/pages/corporate-tax-rates-table.aspx.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2012)

OK, πάμε Λιθουανία :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

Και γιατί δεν πάμε στα Γκέρνσεϊ, βρε παιδιά; Θα μπορούμε και να συνεννοηθούμε... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2012)

Μα νομίζω πως ο σκοπός δεν είναι να πάμε πουθενά, αλλά να έχουμε συνέταιρο σ' εκείνες τις χώρες. Έχεις κανέναν στα Γκέρνσεϊ;


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 9, 2012)

Τα Γκέρνσεϊ, Τζέρσεϊ και οι λοιπές Κτήσεις του Στέμματος είναι για πολύ γερά πορτοφόλια, παίδες. Όχι για ψιλικοκό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

Και στους Άγιους Ευστάθιους και λοιπές υπήνεμες τέως Ολλανδικές Αντίλλες; :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Μα νομίζω πως ο σκοπός δεν είναι να πάμε πουθενά, αλλά να έχουμε συνέταιρο σ' εκείνες τις χώρες.


Βουλγαρία. Το παρέχουν οι άνθρωποι ως κανονική υπηρεσία. :)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

Από την ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του συνθέτη Σταμάτη Κραουνάκη. Αναδημοσιεύουμε χωρίς σχόλια:

«Καλώς ήρθατε Μερκέλα, καγκελάριος, κιγκλιδωματάριος της ευρωζώνης στραπατσάριος, του κεφαλαίου ιμπρεσάριος, των συμφερόντων τοπαμάριος. Αισχύλος, Σοφοκλής, Ευριπίδης, Αριστοφάνης, Καβάφης, Σολωμός, Γκάτσος, Σαπφώ, Μίκης, Μάνος κι εγώ σου δηλώνουμε:

Μας χρωστάτε μωρή μουλαροζαργάνα, δεν χρωστάμε. Αν δεν ήταν οι Έλληνες, Μερκέλα μου, θα ΄σουν… καπάκι μπίρας».

Δικό μου σχόλιο: Παραπονιόμαστε όταν οι πνευματικοί άνθρωποι δεν μιλάνε. Ε, αν ο λόγος τους είναι αυτού του επιπέδου παραλήρημα, καλύτερα να μην το ανοίγουν το ρημάδι.
Ειδικά όταν πάσχουν από βαρύτατη folie de grandeur και έχουν το θράσος να βάζουν ίσα κι όμοια τον λαδωματία εαυτό τους με τον Αισχύλο, τον Σοφοκλή, τον Ευριπίδη, τον Αριστοφάνη, τον Καβάφη, τον Σολωμό, τον Γκάτσο, τη Σαπφώ και τον Μάνο (Χατζιδάκι, βεβαίως).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι, από όλους τους Έλληνες (αν μετράμε στους Έλληνες και τους Αρμένηδες αυτοκράτορες της Πόλης), η Γερμανία ίσως οφείλει τα περισσότερα στη Σκλήραινα, τη Θεοφανώ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Δικό μου σχόλιο: Παραπονιόμαστε όταν οι πνευματικοί άνθρωποι δεν μιλάνε. Ε, αν ο λόγος τους είναι αυτού του επιπέδου παραλήρημα, καλύτερα να μην το ανοίγουν το ρημάδι.


Αυτό ακριβώς, ίσως και με τα ίδια λόγια, ήθελα να πω χτες. Ύστερα σκέφτηκα ότι τζάμπα θα το γράψω. Ας αρκούμαστε να ακούμε τη μουσική του.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι, από όλους τους Έλληνες (αν μετράμε στους Έλληνες και τους Αρμένηδες αυτοκράτορες της Πόλης), η Γερμανία ίσως οφείλει τα περισσότερα στη Σκλήραινα, τη Θεοφανώ...



Καλέ ναι, _*αυτήν *_είχε υπόψη του ο παραμορφωμένος και κατακαημένοςλλιεργημένος μουζικάντες. Τι να λέμε τώρα...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτό ακριβώς, ίσως και με τα ίδια λόγια, ήθελα να πω χτες. Ύστερα σκέφτηκα ότι τζάμπα θα το γράψω. Ας αρκούμαστε να ακούμε τη μουσική του.



Να σου πω κάτι κι αν θες πες με εμπαθή. Από τότε που ξώκειλε εντελώς, και μάλιστα εν αδίκω ευρισκόμενος, δεν μου κάνει πια καρδιά να ακούω ούτε τη μουσική του. Πάγωσα κι αηδίασα. Πώς να με συνεπάρει όταν ξέρω τι κρύβεται από πίσω;
Δεν έχω την απαίτηση να είναι άγγελοι, άσπιλοι, άμωμοι κι αμόλυντοι οι άνθρωποι που με ταξιδεύουν με την (όποια) τέχνη τους. Κάθε άλλο. Αγαπώ _και _το σκοτάδι, καμιά φορά ίσως και περισσότερο...
Όμως άλλο το σκοτάδι και άλλο η λέρα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Ξέρω, ξέρω. Δεν προσπαθώ να το επιβάλω σε άλλους, απλώς αποφάσισα από μικρός, για τη δική μου ψυχολογική ισορροπία, να ξεχωρίζω το έργο από τον δημιουργό. Με τίποτα δεν θα το θεωρούσα κανόνα ζωής για τους άλλους, για τον κόσμο.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 11, 2012)

Αυτός δεν ξέφυγε τώρα πάντως, έχει χρόνια που το έχει καβαλήσει το καλάμι. Τι καλάμι δηλαδή, αυτό είναι ολόκληρο μπαομπάμπ!


----------



## rogne (Oct 12, 2012)

Επιτέλους, ληγμένα τρόφιμα για όλους!

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=1638634


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

«υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι τα τρόφιμα δεν θα ανήκουν στην κατηγορία εκείνων που αλλοιώνονται».
Να είχαμε και τίποτα παραδείγματα να καταλάβουμε.

Πλέον θα έχει πραγματική βάση το ερώτημα «τι ληγμένα παίρνει αυτός;».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω πώς θα διαμορφωθούν εδώ τα πράγματα, πάντως οι ετικέτες στα τρόφιμα είναι δύο ειδών. Αυτές που έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης (expire date) και αυτές που έχουν ημερομηνία προτεινόμενης κατανάλωσης (best by date). Νομίζω ότι η τωρινή απόφαση αφορά καταρχήν προϊόντα που ανήκουν στη δεύτερη κατηγορία, αλλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος. Στη Μεσευρώπη, πάντως, ξέρω ότι το φουρνιστό ψωμί της ημέρας πωλείται στους φούρνους από το μεσημέρι και μετά σε χαμηλότερη τιμή και την επόμενη μέρα (ψωμί δύο ημερών) στη μισή, ενώ τα κοντολήξιμα της πρώτης κατηγορίας (π.χ. γαλακτοκομικά) προσφέρονται φτηνότερα ήδη μερικές μέρες πριν από την ημερομηνία λήξης τους.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 12, 2012)

Κοίτα σύμπτωση. Χτες δεν ήταν που έγραφα για τα τρόφιμα που καταλήγουν στη χωματερή ανέγγιχτα; Για το τρομαχτικό ποσοστό του 40% που έδειξαν οι έρευνες;
Ε, ναι, είναι προτιμότερο να πετάγονται στα σκουπίδια παρά να καταναλώνονται σε χαμηλότερη τιμή! Την ίδια άποψη έχουν κοτζαμάν πανεπιστημιακοί, τι νομίζατε;
Όποιος βρει το σχόλιο που έστειλα με ψευδώνυμο, κερδίζει πλαστικό ληγμένο λουκούμι.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 12, 2012)

Σπάω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ ένα ντοκιμαντέρ όπου (παρεμπιπτόντως ; ) έδειχνε πόσοι άνθρωποι τρέφονται με ληγμένα τρόφιμα... Καταραμένε Αλτσχάιμερ!


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 12, 2012)

Οκέι, σειρά μου να παίξω το συνήγορο του διαβόλου: δηλαδή, όταν ένα, ας πούμε γιαούρτι, γράφει επάνω ημερομηνία λήξης 12/10/2012 αυτό σημαίνει ότι στις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα καθώς βγαίνει η μέρα έρχεται μια νεράιδα και με το μαγικό της ραβδί χαλάει το γιαούρτι; Δηλαδή αν δεν βρωμάει και δεν έχει κόψει δεν θα το φάτε την επόμενη μέρα; Αντιστρόφως, αν ένα τυρί βρομάει θάνατο (και ουχί πόδια) θα το φάτε επειδή δεν έχει λήξει; Ειδικά σε κάποια προϊόντα οι ημερομηνίες λήξης είναι ενδεικτικές. (Στα φάρμακα ξέρω από έγκυρη πηγή ότι η πραγματική ημερομηνία λήξης είναι ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ έξι μήνες μετά την ονομαστική). Χώρια τα ληγμένα που μας πουλάνε για φρέσκα. Ε, ας μας πουλάνε τα ληγμένα για ληγμένα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στη Μεσευρώπη, πάντως, ξέρω ότι το φουρνιστό ψωμί της ημέρας πωλείται στους φούρνους από το μεσημέρι και μετά σε χαμηλότερη τιμή και την επόμενη μέρα (ψωμί δύο ημερών) στη μισή, ενώ τα κοντολήξιμα της πρώτης κατηγορίας (π.χ. γαλακτοκομικά) προσφέρονται φτηνότερα ήδη μερικές μέρες πριν από την ημερομηνία λήξης τους.


Και στην Πορτογαλία. Μια δυο μέρες πριν λήξουν τα φαγητά στα σουπερμάρκετ τα βγάζουν σε προσφορά με πολύ χαμηλή τιμή.


----------



## Costas (Oct 13, 2012)

Ε, ναι. Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς τίποτα δε χαλάει αμέσως στην ημερομηνία λήξης. Περνάνε πολλές ημέρες. Είναι σα να μη διασχίζεις τον τελείως άδειο δρόμο επειδή το φανάρι είναι κόκκινο.

Τηλεφωνική συνέντευξη του Μαρκ Μάζογουερ στο Lifo, με θέμα την κρίση στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

Πάντως να πω ότι μεγάλη αλυσίδα σουπερμάρκετ της Βρετανίας τα απούλητα ληγμένα δεν τα δωρίζει, δεν τα αφήνει να τα πάρει κανένας αλλά τα καταστρέφει (ρίχνοντας μπογιά ή κάτι τέτοιο στους κάδους) με το σκεπτικό ότι άμα τα πάρει κανείς και πάθει τίποτα μπορεί να τους κάνει μήνυση. Φυσικά αυτά είναι προφάσεις γιατί δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τον εξαθλιωμένο άστεγο να μπορεί να κάνει μήνυση, αλλά κι αν μπορούσε, δεν μπορώ να τον φανταστώ να δικαιώνεται δικαστικά τη στιγμή που πήρε κάτι που πετάχτηκε και δεν το αγόρασε. 

Επίσης, παλιά είχα ανοίξει έναν κεσέ Τοτάλ κι είχε μούχλα μέσα, ΠΡΙΝ την ημερομηνία λήξης. Το πήγα στο σουπερμάρκετ και τους το έδειξα (Λονδίνο, όχι Ελλάδα), το κράτησαν και μου ζήτησαν χίλια συγγνώμη και μου έδωσαν δύο ίδια τσάμπα, γιατί αυτή ήταν η τακτική τους αν παραπονιόσουν για κάτι, σου έδιναν δύο. Στην Ελλάδα μπορεί και να με κατηγορούσαν ότι επίτηδες το μούχλιασα το γιαούρτι, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία, απλώς το θυμήθηκα γιατί είναι περίπτωση προϊόντος που χάλασε πριν τη λήξη. 

Στο άρθρο που παραπέμπει η Μπέρνι ρωτάει κάποιος για τα μακαρόνια, γιατί αφού αντέχουν κι άλλο δεν έχουν από την αρχή την πιο μακρινή ημερομηνία. Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι έχουμε γίνει τόσο άσχετοι με τα τρόφιμα. Η ανάγκη για σωστό μάθημα οικιακής οικονομίας στα σχολεία είναι μεγάλη αλλά δυστυχώς...
Ρωτάει επίσης γιατί δεν τα πουλάνε από την αρχή μισή τιμή, αλλά αυτό δεν αξίζει να το σχολιάσεις καν.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, παλιά είχα ανοίξει έναν κεσέ Τοτάλ κι είχε μούχλα μέσα, ΠΡΙΝ την ημερομηνία ληξης. Το πήγα στο σουπερμάρκετ και τους το έδειξα (Λονδίνο, όχι Ελλάδα), το κράτησαν και μου ζήτησαν χίλια συγγνώμη και μου εδωσαν δύο ίδια τσάμπα, γιατί αυτή ηταν η τακτική τους αν παραπονιόσουν για κάτι, σου έδιναν δύο. Στην Ελλάδα μπορεί και να με κατηγορούσαν ότι επίτηδες το μούχλιασα το γιαούρτι, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία, απλώς το θυμήθηκα γιατί είναι περίπτωση προϊόντος που χάλασε πριν τη λήξη.


Λάθος για την Ελλάδα: έχει συμβεί ακριβώς το ίδιο στη μητέρα μου και όχι μόνο της το άλλαξαν, αλλά επειδή πήρε τηλέφωνο και την ίδια τη ΦΑΓΕ, της έστειλαν δωράκια στο σπίτι. Βέβαια, όποια βιομηχανία τροφίμων κι αν πάρεις και τους κάνεις παράπονα για οτιδήποτε, ανταποκρίνονται με δωράκια.

Πάντως, το φρέσκο γάλα, εφόσον το έχω διατηρήσει σε σωστή θερμοκρασία, το πίνω πολλές μέρες μετά τη λήξη του. Δεν παθαίνει τίποτα. Και ακόμα περισσότερο τα γιαούρτια -- διατηρούνται και πέρα από την ημερομηνία λήξης. Εκείνο το γιαούρτι που ήταν μουχλιασμένο πριν από τη λήξη του προφανώς είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στη διαδικασία παραγωγής όλη η παρτίδα, επειδή η μητέρα μου είχε πάρει πολλά γιαούρτια κι ήταν όλα μουχλιασμένα. Από την άλλη πλευρά, αγόρασα εισαγόμενο τυρί που ήταν πολύ κοντά στην ημερομηνία λήξης και το είχαν βγάλει σε τιμή προσφοράς στον Μαρινόπουλο. Ήταν άχρηστο. Προφανώς δεν το είχαν διατηρήσει σε σωστή θερμοκρασία, και είχε χαλάσει πριν από τη λήξη.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Λάθος για την Ελλάδα: έχει συμβεί ακριβώς το ίδιο στη μητέρα μου και όχι μόνο της το άλλαξαν, αλλά επειδή πήρε τηλέφωνο και την ίδια τη ΦΑΓΕ, της έστειλαν δωράκια στο σπίτι. Βέβαια, όποια βιομηχανία τροφίμων κι αν πάρεις και τους κάνεις παράπονα για οτιδήποτε, ανταποκρίνονται με δωράκια.


Εγώ ό,τι προβληματικό τρόφιμο έχω πετύχει (γιαούρτι, λουκάνικα, χυμός κ.ά.), έχω καλέσει την εταιρία και ήρθαν, το πήραν και μου έδωσαν πολλά ομοειδή για την "ηθική βλάβη".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2012)

Μια φορά έγινε αυτό χωρίς να είναι ακριβώς προβληματικό το τρόφιμο. Συνήθιζα να αγοράζω τις χωριάτικες φρυγανιές Παπαδοπούλου, και μια μέρα άλλαξαν τη συνταγή, τις έκαναν πιο λεπτές και θρυμματίζονταν εύκολα -- με αποτέλεσμα να αγοράσω ένα πακέτο και να είναι όλες σπασμένες, ενώ πριν δεν έσπαζαν μέσα στο κουτί. Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους ρώτησα γιατί άλλαξαν ένα πετυχημένο προϊόν, και δήλωσα ότι με την καινούργια τους μορφή δεν θα τις ξαναγοράσω. Μου έστειλαν ένα κιβώτιο με πολλά πακέτα, για να με πείσουν ότι θα μ' αρέσει και η καινούργια μορφή. Δεν μ' έπεισαν πάντως. Δεν ξαναγόρασα από τις ίδιες.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

Σε όλα τα παραδείγματα επικοινωνήσατε με την εταιρία.
Εγώ πήγα στο σουπερμάρκετ και παραπονέθηκα, γιατί εκεί αγόρασα το προϊόν. Ο πωλητής δεν είναι απλός μεσάζοντας, έχει ευθύνη για τους προμηθευτές του. Η αγοραπωλησία είναι μεταξύ καταστηματάρχη και πελάτη. 
Σε ανάλογη περίπτωση στην Ελλάδα, αυτή τη φορά με Βελουτέλα της ΦΑΓΕ, ο καταστηματάρχης μου είπε ότι συμβαίνει πού και πού και με έδιωξε (κι εγώ δεν το κυνήγησα).


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Κάνει ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή κάποιες παρατηρήσεις που ήθελα να κάνω κι εγώ για το 50ευρω στους συμβολαιογράφους που θα αναλάβουν τώρα τη δουλειά του ληξίαρχου. Εκεί δηλαδή που εγώ ονειρευόμουν ΚΕΠ χωρίς ουρές, μας ξημερώνουν καινούργιες γραφειοκρατίες. Ο Κασιμάτης προσθέτει το εύστοχο σχόλιο:

Το συγκεκριμένο μέτρο μεταφέρει στον πολίτη το κόστος ενός έργου το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι έχει αναληφθεί από το κράτος -διά των ληξιαρχείων- και για το οποίο ο πολίτης ήδη πληρώνει μέσω των φόρων του. Με το «μεταρρυθμιστικό άλμα» του κ. Βρούτση ο πολίτης θα το πληρώνει και δεύτερη φορά: ό,τι δηλαδή συμβαίνει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια με τη δημόσια παιδεία και τη δημόσια υγεία. Εύγε! Δεδομένου, δε, ότι στην Ελλάδα φόρους δεν πληρώνουν όσοι θα έπρεπε, αλλά ως επί το πλείστον όσοι δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να αποφύγουν τη φορολόγησή τους, δηλαδή οι μισθωτοί, το άλμα του ο μεταρρυθμιστής Ι. Βρούτσης το κάνει επάνω στην καμπούρα των κορόιδων και των εντίμων. Και πάλι εύγε!

Πραγματική «μεταρρύθμιση» θα είχαμε αν ο κ. Βρούτσης έβρισκε έναν τρόπο, ώστε το έργο, για το οποίο στο μέλλον θα καλούνται να πληρώνουν επιπλέον οι φορολογούμενοι, να παράγεται από τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες που ήδη υπάρχουν για τον σκοπό αυτόν. Στην περίπτωση τώρα όπου ο υπουργός διαπίστωνε ότι οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες αδυνατούν να ανταποκριθούν και, επομένως, η παραχώρηση του έργου στους ιδιώτες (outsourcing) ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος για να γίνει η δουλειά, θα μπορούσε να μιλάει ακόμη και για «μεταρρυθμιστικό άλμα», υπό την προϋπόθεση όμως ότι θα καταργούσε τις άχρηστες υπηρεσίες, ώστε τα χρήματα του φορολογουμένου να διοχετεύονται σε άλλες, χρήσιμες για τους πολίτες υπηρεσίες και να μην σπαταλώνται σε άχρηστες θέσεις εργασίας. Ομως και δημόσιο και outsourcing για το ίδιο έργο, συγγνώμη κ. Βρούτση μας, αλλά είναι κοροϊδία!​

Δεν αποκλείεται βέβαια να έδωσαν το ξεροκόμματο στους συμβολαιογράφους για να τους ανοίξουν το επάγγελμα με λιγότερες διαμαρτυρίες. Το άνοιγμα των επαγγελμάτων θα το πληρώσουν οι γνωστοί βλάκες…

Εκεί ωστόσο που ελπίζω να μην ξέρει τι λέει ο Κασιμάτης είναι η επόμενη πληροφορία που διάβασα στο κυριακάτικό του:

Δεν είναι όμως όλα μαύρα από το μέτωπο της προσπάθειας για τον εξορθολογισμό της λειτουργίας του κράτους. Την ερχομένη Τετάρτη, φέρ’ ειπείν, ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Υγείας Μ. Σαλμάς ανακοινώνει, επιτέλους, το δελτίο τιμών φαρμάκων: πρόκειται για τον κατάλογο με τις τιμές στις οποίες το κράτος θα προμηθεύεται 12.000 φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα. Μαθαίνω ότι η εξοικονόμηση πόρων είναι ύψους 400 εκατ. και ότι, επίσης, τα πρωτότυπα (on patent) φάρμακα που περιλαμβάνει μειώνονται από τα 1.400 στα 650.

Η εξοικονόμηση επιτυγχάνεται όχι επειδή ο αρμόδιος υπουργός ενεπνεύσθη κάποιον πρωτότυπο τρόπο για τον εξορθολογισμό της τεράστιας δαπάνης, αλλά επειδή εφάρμοσε σωστά τον υπάρχοντα νόμο και αξιοποίησε τους υπάρχοντες θεσμούς. Συγκεκριμένα, το έργο της εξεύρεσης του μέσου όρου των τριών χαμηλότερων τιμών στην Ε.Ε. γίνεται πλέον διά της προσβάσεως στη βάση δεδομένων Euripid της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής (την αξιοποίηση της οποίας -άγνωστο γιατί- το υπουργείο δεν είχε επιδιώξει ώς τώρα) και υπό την εποπτεία ομάδας εργασίας του Εθνικού Οργανισμού Φαρμάκων. Τι ίσχυε ώς τώρα; *Την πολύπλοκη αυτή διαδικασία είχε αναλάβει να φέρνει εις πέρας ένας άνθρωπος, εγκατεστημένος σε ένα γραφειάκι του υπουργείου: μόνος του έβρισκε τη διαφορετική ονομασία κάθε σκευάσματος, το ποσοστό του ΦΠΑ και το ποσοστό κέρδους του φαρμακοποιού ανά χώρα· και ό,τι όριζε αυτός ως μέσο όρο αυτό δεχόταν το κράτος.* Χωρίς ίχνος μομφής για το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, αυτή η διαδικασία ήταν αδιαφανής. Τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που περιγράφω παραπάνω λέγεται «μεταρρύθμιση» ούτε αν είναι μικρή ή μεγάλη. Μου αρκεί ότι αξιοποιεί τις υπάρχουσες δυνατότητες και ανταποκρίνεται στις απαιτήσεις του κοινού νου...​
Αληθεύουν τα έντονα; Μπορεί να ήταν τόσο ανίκανο αυτό το κράτος; Τα διπλά θα έπρεπε να χρωστάμε!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> για το 50ευρω


Έλα, παραδέξου το: Το 50ευρο το έγραψες με ωμέγα για να μου χωθείς! 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2508-%CE%A8%CF%85%CF%87%CE%BF%CE%B5%CF%85%CF%81%CF%89%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC-%CF%83%CF%85%CE%BC%CF%80%CF%84%CF%8E%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%B3%CE%BB%CF%8E%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B1%CF%82-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%82-%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B1-%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BB%CF%8D%CF%80%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%85%CF%81%CF%89-%CE%B6%CE%AE%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%B1


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη. Έκανα μια βλακώδη ανορθογραφία. Ήμαρτον! Κι εγώ του _50ευρου_ είμαι.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εδώ η είδηση κι εδώ το άρθρο για όποιον θέλει και την βιβλιογραφική παραπομπή.
> 
> Λέει λοιπόν το άρθρο ότι για να δουν πώς πάει η μαύρη οικονομία στην Ελλάδα σε σχέση με τις τράπεζες έκαναν την εξής μελέτη: σε συνεργασία με μία μεγάλη τράπεζα που τους έδωσε στοιχεία, μελέτησαν τις αιτήσεις όσων ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών ζητούσαν δάνειο ή πιστωτική το 2003-10, και σύγκριναν το μηνιαίο εισόδημα που δήλωναν στην αίτηση με τις μηνιαίες πληρωμές που έκαναν στην τράπεζα αφού είχαν λάβει το δάνειο.
> Παρατήρησαν ότι οι μηνιαίες δόσεις ήταν γύρω στο 80% των δηλωμένων εσόδων και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ήταν και πάνω από το 100% . Επίσης παρατήρησαν ότι αυτοί που πλήρωναν το 80% του μισθού τους για στεγαστικό δεν είχαν πιο πολλές πιθανότητες να μην μπορούν να πληρώσουν τη δόση τους από αυτούς που πλήρωναν το 30% του μισθού τους για στεγαστικό.
> ...


Διάβασα πολύ προσεκτικά το πέιπερ διότι είναι σοβαρή και συστηματική δουλειά και συν τοις άλλοις μ' ενδιαφέρει κιόλας, γι' αυτό άλλωστε (λόγω της μελέτης του) μου πήρε τόσο πολύ να σχολιάσω σχετικά.
Ναι, οι τράπεζες στην Ελλάδα τη χρυσή εποχή του δανεισμού μάς έλεγαν επισήμως (τελοσπάντων μας το 'λεγε ο υπάλληλος που μας εξυπηρετούσε κι όλο το διευθυντικό προσωπικό από 'κεί και πάνω) ότι εμείς που είχαμε επιχείρηση δεν χρειαζόταν να αγχωνόμαστε με το πόσο όριο θα μας εγκριθεί διότι «η τράπεζα ξέρει πως βγάζουμε περισσότερα απ' όσα λέει το Ε1 και αντισταθμίζει αναλόγως». Βέβαια (κι εδώ δεν αναφέρομαι στους συνήθεις υπόπτους —γιατρούς, μηχανικούς, δικηγόρους κλπ— αλλά σε όσους είχαν μια τυπική επιχείρηση εμπορίας ή παροχής υπηρεσιών) αν δεν είχες τζίρους στο Ε3 δεν είχες μεγάλες ελπίδες για "διόρθωση"· δηλ. επί της ουσίας στους επιχειρηματίες το μείζον τραπεζικό κριτήριο για το σχηματισμό πιστοληπτικής εικόνας ήταν τότε κυρίως ο τζίρος κι όχι το καθαρό εισόδημα (όπως ήταν λχ στους μισθωτούς).
Το πέιπερ βασίζεται στην ακόλουθη θεμελιώδη παραδοχή (§3, σελ. 10): «Our approach to estimate true income from bank data is based on a causal relationship that *individuals must have income (or flows from wealth) to service debt*.» Μα, καλά, χάθηκε να ρωτούσαν και κάναν επιχειρηματία — ή, έστω, κάποιον που να ξέρει από υπερχρέωση; ;) Λοιπόν, υπάρχουν τα εξής εργαλεία επίτευξης δανεισμού υπερπολλαπλάσιου του πραγματικού εισοδήματος (θυμηθείτε πως εκείνη την εποχή δεν υπήρχε Λευκός Τειρεσίας, μπορούσες να ζητήσεις κάρτα ή δάνειο αποσιωπώντας τα υπόλοιπα πιστωτικά προϊόντα που 'χες στον ανταγωνισμό, οι τράπεζες αρνούνταν να ανταλλάσσουν στοιχεία πελατείας μεταξύ τους για λόγους ανταγωνισμού και για να μην αποκαλύπτεται ο βαθμός έκθεσής τους σε επισφάλειες — κι οι unsolicited προεγκεκριμένες κάρτες σου 'ρχονταν με το ταχυδρομείο), τα οποία δεν έχουν ληφθεί υπόψη στη συγκεκριμένη μελέτη (καθότι ισχύουν για μεγάλο μέρος του διαστήματος 2003-2010 στο οποίο αναφέρονται τα στοιχεία τους):
Η κυκλική χρέωση (προσβάσιμη και από μισθωτούς κλπ): Παίρνεις μετρητά από την κάρτα Β γα να πληρώσεις την κάρτα Α, παίρνεις το δάνειο Κ για να πληρώσεις την κάρτα Γ, παίρνεις το δάνειο Λ "μεταφοράς υπολοίπου από τα πιστωτικά προϊόντα Δ-Θ" και μόλις αυτά ξεχρεωθούν πηγαίνεις ξανά κι αρχίζεις να τα φορτώνεις με χρεώσεις απ' την αρχή. Κι αν μου πείτε πως αυτό είναι φούσκα που δεν κρατάει πολύ, θα σας θυμίσω πως αναφερόμαστε πάντα στη χρυσή εποχή του υπερδανεισμού, όπου τα πιστωτικά όρια αυξάνονταν το πολύ κάθε εξάμηνο (οπότε να το νέο πεδίο υπεχρέωσης λαμπρόν) και όπου η λεγόμενη "ελάχιστη καταβολή" μειωνόταν διαρκώς (είχε κατέβει μέχρι και στο 1,5%!) οπότε αυτός που έβαζε τις ελάχιστες καταβολές μπορούσε να βρίσκει τα αντίστοιχα ποσά απ' τα άλλα του πιστωτικά προϊόντα. Για να βρεθεί λοιπόν, να μετρηθεί επακριβώς και να συνυπολογιστεί το μέγεθος και η συνεισφορά της κυκλικής χρέωσης (που δεν είναι, φυσικά, πραγματικό εισόδημα — αλλά βοηθά για κάποιο διάστημα στην εξυπηρέτηση), δεν αρκούν στοιχεία από μία τράπεζα αλλά _και _από όλες _και_ ανά πελάτη.
Η προεξόφληση επιταγών: Καταθέτεις επιταγές πελατείας στην τράπεζα κι εκείνη σου καταθέτει αμέσως ένα 80%-95%. Τι γινόταν, λοιπόν; Τότε τα καρνέ ήταν σε μεγαλύτερη αφθονία κι από κουνούπια σε ορυζώνες, οπότε οι επιχειρηματίες αντάλλασσαν χαρτιά μεταξύ τους (τις λεγόμενες "επιταγές ευκολίας", όπου _και εκεί_ οι τράπεζες έκαναν τα στραβά μάτια) και πήγαιναν και τις έριχναν στο πλαφόν τους, για να πάρουνε κασέρι. Ήσουν στενός; Κανένα πρόβλημα! Άλλαζες μια επιταγή μ' έναν φίλο ή γνωστό ή προμηθευτή ή πελάτη, και την επόμενη μέρα ο όψεώς σου ήταν ταψί κασερόπιτα.
Η αποφυγή πληρωμής μη-τραπεζικών υποχρεώσεων: Κάλλιστα μπορείς να έχεις ως επιχειρηματίας πραγματικά (δηλ. όχι εικονικά) έξοδα, όπως είναι αμοιβές προσωπικού, εισφορές, φόροι, χρέη προς προμηθευτές κ.ά. και να μην τα πληρώνεις, εκμεταλλευόμενος αυτά τα χρήματα ο ίδιος (οπότε και πληρώνοντας τραπεζικές δόσεις).

Καταληκτικά, το συμπέρασμα της μελέτης (§7, σελ. 29) ότι: «banks adapt their lending to semiformal income, and develop a new methodology to estimate tax evasion» μπορούμε να πούμε ότι εκείνη την εποχή ίσχυε απόλυτα. Αλλά, όταν πρέπει να μιλήσουμε για ακριβή νούμερα, τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο τελικά εμφανίζονται — ούτε προς τη μία κατεύθυνση (δηλ. κάποιοι είναι πιο αφράτοι και ροζέ απ' όσο τους βγάζει η μελέτη) ούτε προς την άλλη (δηλ. σε κάποιους άλλους τους είδε σκονισμένους και τους πέρασε για μυλωνάδες). Αλλά συμφωνώ ότι η συγκεκριμένη μελέτη δίνει, έστω και με τις όποιες μεθοδολογικές παρατηρήσεις έχω να κάνω, κάποια νούμερα (σελ. 53) — πράγμα που είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή.
Και, φυσικά, αν τα νούμερα αυτά που υπολόγιζαν οι τράπεζες "αντισταθμίζοντας" τα Ε1 των επιχειρηματιών ίσχυαν _και _για όλους _και _στο ακέραιο, τότε θα είχαν σήμερα πολύ λιγότερα κόκκινα δάνεια — τα οποία στη συντριπτική πλειονότητά τους, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, άρχισαν να σκάνε σαν πασχαλιάτικα πυροτεχνήματα _όχι _όταν έπεσε η αγορά (ύφεση, κρίση και δεν συμμαζεύεται) αλλά όταν έσφιξαν οι τράπεζες την ως τότε χαλαρότητα των χορηγήσεων, όταν μπήκε ο Λευκός Τειρεσίας (ΣΣΧ) κ.ο.κ. Οπότε, όταν μια τράπεζα έλεγε ότι δανείζει το 80%-100% του δηλούμενου εισοδήματος ενός ελεύθερου επαγγελματία, τούτο δεν σημαίνει και πως είχε δίκιο να προβλέπει ένα σχεδόν ισόποσο άδηλο εισόδημα για όλους.
Αλλά για μένα το σημαντικότερο (που μπορεί να μην το λέει το πέιπερ, αλλά το λέω εγώ) είναι ότι οι ελληνικές τράπεζες, επισήμως, ημιεπισήμως, στραβοφθαλμικώς, σιωπηρώς ή όπως αλλιώς, καλλιέργησαν κι εκμεταλλεύτηκαν την εποχή των _φολί μπανκέρ_, σ' έκαναν να νιώθεις πανηλίθιος αν δεν άπλωνες χέρι στα λεφτά στα οποία σου πρόσφεραν αβλεπί πρόσβαση — και μια ωραία πρωία το γύρισαν στο "'γώ σε ξέρω, δεν με ξέρεις, θα σε γδάρω να υποφέρεις". Οπότε, μπορεί να μην έχει άμεση σχέση με το πέιπερ, αλλά εγώ θα το πω: Ε, όχι και να κλαίγονται τώρα σαν αθώες παρθένες οι κατεξοχήν κουτοπόρνηρες (sic)!


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

Καλές είναι αυτές οι επιστημονικές μελέτες, αλλά πάντα τους λείπει κάτι όταν δεν έχουν γίνει συνεντεύξεις και με ανθρώπους της πιάτσας — που όμως θα μιλήσουν με ειλικρίνεια και όχι για να εξυπηρετήσουν κάποια ατζέντα. Με άλλα λόγια, κάθε μελέτη θα ωφελούνταν και από ένα Zazula Addendum.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Κι όμως υπήρξαν: Ο εκσυγχρονισμός ταβέρνας και το Διακοποδάνειο!
Στο τέλος, μαζί τον ήπιαμε. (LiFO)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι όμως υπήρξαν: Ο εκσυγχρονισμός ταβέρνας και το Διακοποδάνειο!
> Στο τέλος, μαζί τον ήπιαμε. (LiFO)


Θα ήθελα να πιστέψω ότι είναι φοτοσοπιά. Ποιας ταβέρνας ο εκσυγχρονισμός κόστισε 14 εκατομμύρια ευρώ; Ή είναι παλιά η φωτογραφία και πρόκειται για 14 εκατομμύρια δραχμές;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Δραχμές, προφανώς. To Leader 2 ήταν το 1996-2000. Αλίμονο...

Πάντως, προβλεπόταν (δες Μέτρο 4 στον σύνδεσμο).


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2012)

Με καθυστέρηση λόγω άλλων υποχρεώσεων (στο εξής θα με βλέπετε μόνο άπαξ ημερησίως, λόγω έλλειψης ιντερνετίου), να πω μερσί Ζαζ για την συμπληρωματική ενημέρωση και πολύ χαίρομαι που διαβάζονται πού και πού τα βιβλιογραφικά που στέλνω. 
Όσο για τα χρόνια εκείνα τα παλιά, εγώ θυμάμαι πόσο γκρίνιαζε ο κόσμος ότι ζει στη φτώχεια και στην ανέχεια και γενικότερα μόνο έναν άκουσα μια φορά να λέει στο διπλανό του ότι είναι καλά (σε μια παραλία, εξηγούσε ότι _έχει τόσο μισθό, τόσα βγάζει η γυναίκα του, τόσο το στεγαστικό, δόξα τω Θεώ τα φέρνουν βόλτα_, και κόντεψα να πνιγώ από το σοκ, γιατί πρώτη φορά άκουγα να είναι ευχαριστημένος κάποιος)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2012)

*Το τέλος της πολιτικής της "εσωτερικής υποτίμησης";*
του Κωστή Παπαδημητρίου (Πηγή:www.capital.gr)


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2012)

Έχω πολύ σοβαρά προβλήματα με το άρθρο «Το τέλος της πολιτικής της "εσωτερικής υποτίμησης";». Μας λέει, νέτα σκέτα, ότι η εσωτερική υποτίμηση είναι λάθος, ότι το παραδέχεται και το ΔΝΤ (αλήθεια; και τι κάνει ακόμα εδώ ο κύριος Τόμσεν;), και ότι η λύση, σύμφωνα με τον δημοσιογράφο, είναι η υποτίμηση του ευρώ έναντι των άλλων νομισμάτων.

Αν έλεγε «η εσωτερική υποτίμηση και μόνο είναι λάθος», θα σωζόταν κάπως ένα άρθρο που αναφέρεται τόσο μονοδιάστατα στην ελληνική πλευρά της κρίσης. Όταν όμως λες ότι η εσωτερική υποτίμηση είναι λάθος, σχεδόν λες ότι η λύση είναι η εσωτερική υπερτίμηση, ίσως και το να προσθέσουμε 100.000 υπαλλήλους στο δημόσιο. Θα τονωθεί η αγορά, δεν θα τονωθεί; (Όμως δεν λέει αυτό, λέει ότι το ευρώ πρέπει να υποτιμηθεί και αυτό μπορεί να είναι μια σκέψη για την ευρωζώνη, αλλά πόσα από τα δικά μας προβλήματα λύνει;)

Δεν θα ήταν πιο απλό να πει ότι το να κόβεις κάθε τόσο τους μισθούς κάποιων, πρώτον, δεν είναι εσωτερική υποτίμηση και, δεύτερον, ότι ακόμα και η καλή εσωτερική υποτίμηση δεν θα φτάνει για να κάνει την Ελλάδα ανταγωνιστική;

Η οικονομία δεν θεωρείται επιστήμη σαν τα μαθηματικά όχι επειδή δεν λειτουργούν οι εξισώσεις της αλλά επειδή είναι τόσο πολλοί οι συντελεστές που ξεχνάμε να τους βάλουμε όλους στην εξίσωση. Σαν να παίζεις τζένγκα ή ματζόνγκ και να νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να κουνάς ένα ξυλαράκι και ότι τα υπόλοιπα θα κάθονται σούζα. Να συμφωνήσουμε ότι κάθε άρθρο που λέει «Αυτό φταίει!» και δείχνει ένα μόνο πράγμα, θα πρέπει να το πετάμε κατευθείαν στα σκουπίδια επειδή ηθελημένα ή μη παρερμηνεύει τα πράγματα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2012)

Ο λόγος που έφερα αυτό το άρθρο είναι επειδή μου φάνηκε μια αρκετά συγκροτημένη υποστήριξη της άποψης ότι η λύση στο συνολικά τεράστιο ευρωπαϊκό χρέος είναι η υποτίμηση του ευρώ. Επίσης, βάζει ερωτήματα που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν απορίες ή αντίλογο όπως ο παραπάνω.

Νομίζω ότι σήμερα έχει καταλάβει και ο τελευταίος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο που έχει ασχοληθεί με το θέμα το πόσο περίπλοκη είναι η κατάσταση στο ευρωπεριβάλλον μας, που θα μπορούσε να περιγράφεται σε γενικό επίπεδο με κάτι σαν «μέχρι πού οδηγούν οι αναπόφευκτες ανισορροπίες σε μια ζώνη κοινού νομίσματος χωρίς κοινές οικονομικές και κοινωνικές πολιτικές». Ειδικά εμείς, στο ευρωπαϊκό μπαχαλοπεριπτεράκι μας, θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε και την ειδικότερη οπτική γωνία του καθενός (αφού δεν έχουμε καταφέρει ακόμη να συμφωνήσουμε ότι «όσο δεν βρίσκεις πρόθυμους να σε δανείζουν χωρίς να ξεβρακωθείς, δεν μπορείς να χαλάς περισσότερα από όσο παράγεις»).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 21, 2012)

Επειδή τα οικονομικά δεν είναι το φόρτε μου, από το -έτσι κι αλλιώς- ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του Π. κρατάω μερικά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, αλλά κυρίως αυτό, που δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι οικονομολόγος για να το αντιληφθείς:

Οι οικονομικές σχέσεις διέπονται από συμβάσεις-συμβόλαια που είναι δεσμευτικές και σε έναν βαθμό ανελαστικές. Η δημιουργία ενός κλίματος γενικής αναδιαπραγμάτευσης των συμβάσεων (όπως είναι οι μισθοί αλλά και τα μισθωτήρια συμβόλαια ή οι συμβάσεις με τους προμηθευτές) προκαλεί ρήξη της εμπιστοσύνης στις συμβατικές σχέσεις και υποχρεώσεις καταλήγοντας τελικά σε μια γενικευμένη αίσθηση ανομίας που εκδηλώνεται σταδιακά σε κάθε κοινωνική σχέση και όχι μόνο τις εμπορικές. _*Δημιουργεί ένα δηλητηριώδες περιβάλλον όπου καμία ανειλημμένη υποχρέωση δεν ισχύει.*_ Και όλα αυτά σε μια χώρα που ούτως ή άλλως είχε αυξημένο πρόβλημα ανομίας. 

Τα έντονα πλάγια δικά μου.
Το λέω και το ξαναλέω γιατί το θεωρώ κακή σπορά της παρούσας κρίσης που υπονομεύει αγρίως και με πολύ ύπουλο τρόπο το -όποιο- αύριό μας. Και δεν είμαι από αυτούς που πιστεύουν στις αυτόματες διορθώσεις των στρεβλώσεων όταν "όλα θ' αρχίσουν να πηγαίνουν καλά".


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2012)

@dr7x: Ξέρω ότι οι απόψεις σου είναι σφαιρικές και μου φάνηκε περίεργο που σου άρεσε ένα τόσο μονοδιάστατο άρθρο. Να πιάσω, ας πούμε, το παράδειγμα που δίνει για τον τουρισμό:

Το πρόβλημα της απώλειας ανταγωνιστικότητας των περιφερειακών χωρών της ζώνης του ευρώ μπορεί να λυθεί με έναν διαφορετικό τρόπο που καταρχήν ίσως φανεί παράδοξος. Η απάντηση είναι η μείωση της ισοτιμίας του ευρώ. Μια τέτοια κίνηση όχι μόνο θα διόρθωνε τα εμπορικά ελλείμματα των περιφερειακών χωρών (βεβαίως με τίμημα την αύξηση των εισαγόμενων προϊόντων από χώρες εκτός νομισματικής ένωσης) αλλά και θα ξαναέφερνε τη ζώνη του ευρώ σε τροχιά σύγκλισης. Υπάρχει μια τεράστια παρεξήγηση σχετικά με το πώς θα ωφελούσε τις ελληνικές εξαγωγές προς άλλες χώρες της ζώνης του ευρώ μια υποτίμηση του ευρώ. Η συμβατική σοφία λέει ότι δεν θα υπήρχε κανένα όφελος. Αυτό όμως ισχύει μόνο σε μια νομισματική ζώνη που είναι κλειστή ως προς τον έξω κόσμο. Στην σημερινή πραγματικότητα, ο Γερμανός τουρίστας δεν συγκρίνει το ελληνικό πακέτο διακοπών με το γερμανικό αλλά με το τουρκικό ή το μπαλινέζικο. Αλλά και ο Δανός καταναλωτής που δεν διαθέτει το ευρώ συγκρίνει το πορτογαλικό ρούχο με το κινέζικο και όχι απαραίτητα με το δανέζικο. Συνεπώς με την υποτίμηση του ευρώ, ή την ανατίμηση των ασιατικών νομισμάτων αν θέλετε, θα δημιουργούνταν οι συνθήκες διόρθωσης του εμπορικού ισοζυγίου της ευρωπαϊκής περιφέρειας.

Δεν θα πω ότι και η _εσωτερική_ υποτίμηση κάνει το ελληνικό πακέτο διακοπών πιο ελκυστικό για τον Δανό καταναλωτή (και ταυτόχρονα και για τον Γερμανό καταναλωτή). Θα πω ότι αυτό που με εκνευρίζει με αυτά τα άρθρα είναι που δεν λένε ότι εκτός από τις τιμές του πακέτου πρέπει να είναι και τα γκαρσόνια ευγενικά, οι ακτές καθαρές, η άμμος χωρίς τσιγάρα — πάντα αλληγορικά μιλώντας. Ότι δεν είναι τα πάντα _τιμές_. Δεν θα έχουμε επενδύσεις στη χώρα όσο νομίζουμε ότι θα τις φέρουν τα χαμηλά μεροκάματα μόνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2012)

Είναι γεγονός ότι το άρθρο επικεντρώνεται σε μια συγκεκριμένη διάσταση και ότι δεν ασχολείται με τα κακοκοινωνικά [υπάρχει άραγε τέτοια λέξη ή κάποια ανάλογη;] φαινόμενα γύρω μας. Δεν το θεώρησα, όμως, πολιτική πλατφόρμα· ειδικά για το παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις, νομίζω ότι είναι αυτονόητο (αλλά προφανώς, δεν...) ότι όσο δεν φτιάχνουμε και τα υπόλοιπα, σε κάθε νέο γύρο θα υποβαθμίζονται και οι πελάτες-στόχοι μας. Σε πρόσφατο άρθρο του Ηλία Μαμαλάκη στο Πρόταγκον (εντάξει, ο άνθρωπος σε άλλους χώρους διακρίνεται, αλλά σκεπτικό όπως το δικό του δεν το υποστηρίζει μόνο αυτός) διαβάζουμε για πράγματα που ζήλεψε. Επίσης, διαβάζουμε (οι υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου):



> [...]Έχω παρακολουθήσει μακρόθεν δικαστικές διαμάχες μεταξύ οινοποιών για το τίποτα.
> 
> Η οινική εταιρεία του φίλου μου εξάγει μόνο στο Καζακστάν ένα εκατομμύριο φιάλες το χρόνο. Σημειώστε ότι στο Καζακστάν και στο Αζερμπαϊτζάν *το χρήμα ρέει σαν νεράκι* λόγω του πετρελαίου και του γκαζιού και παρά του ότι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι πληθυσμού είναι Μουσουλμάνοι το πίνουν το κρασάκι τους. Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα σχεδόν όλα τα οινοποιεία είναι σε δυσμενή θέση αυτή τη στιγμή. *Οι ίδιοι οι οινοποιοί είναι σε καλύτερη θέση.*
> 
> ...



Είναι απίστευτο το πόσα αλληλοαντικρουόμενα πράγματα, πόσα λάθη, πόσες ανυπόστατες προσδοκίες περιέχουν αυτές οι καλές προθέσεις. Όμως, ο Η.Μ. είναι ένας συμπαθής άνθρωπος που χαίρει εκτίμησης (όταν δεν τον πιάνουν τα ελληναράδικα). Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι άνθρωποι που τον διαβάζουν ή τον ακούν δεν θα περιμένουν τώρα ότι θα σωθούν πουλώντας τσίπουρο για να αντικαταστήσουν τη βότκα και αγροτικά προϊόντα σε γεωργοκτηνοτροφικούς πληθυσμούς με *χαμηλότερο βιοτικό επίπεδο* από εμάς. Λες και οι νεόπλουτοι δεν θα ανακαλύψουν ταχύτατα τα Λονδίνα και τα νεοϋορκέζικα εστιατόρια.

Αν δεν έχουμε μέλλον πουλώντας προϊόντα στο Λονδίνο και τη Νέα Υόρκη, δεν έχουμε μέλλον. Τελεία.

Το πρωί είδα στην τηλεόραση έναν ευφυή μηχανικό-κατασκευαστή που έβγαλε στην αγορά ένα σύστημα αξιοποίησης της απόδοσης του θερμού αέρα των (απλών) τζακιών. Το σύστημά του κοστίζει κάπου στα 350€. Σε δύο μήνες θα πωλούνται κινέζικα αντίγραφα στη μισή τιμή. Πρέπει επιτέλους να συνειδητοποιήσουμε σε ποιον κόσμο ζούμε.


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2012)

Εγώ κατάλαβα κάτι άλλο από αυτό που παραθέτεις του Μαμαλάκη, δόχτορα. Λέει ο άνθρωπος ότι πρέπει οι επιχειρηματίες να κοιτάζουν προς κάθε κατεύθυνση και να μην έχουν εμμονές με συγκεκριμένες αγορές οι οποίες είναι και πιο δύσκολες και πιο απρόσιτες. 
Και για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, περισσότερα ελληνικά προϊόντα βρήκα στα σούπερ μάρκετ του Κέηπ Τάουν, που έχει 500 Έλληνες, απ' ό,τι στα σουπερμάρκετ του Λονδίνου που έχει 50.000 Έλληνες. 

Ο μηχανικός- κατασκευαστής πιθανόν να πάει στην Κίνα και να βρει ένα εργοστάσιο εκεί που θα φτιάχνει το προϊόν του για λογαριασμό του και θα προστατεύσει με ευρεσιτεχνίες την ιδέα του από τους Κινέζους, ενώ με το σωστό μάρκετιγκ θα φροντίσει να εξασφαλίσει το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο της αγοράς. Αν όλοι οι επίδοξοι εφευρέτες- επιχειρηματίες σκέφτονταν ότι σε έξι μήνες θα τους έχουν φάει οι Κίνεζοι, θα έπρεπε να μην κάνουν τίποτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ κατάλαβα κάτι άλλο από αυτό που παραθέτεις του Μαμαλάκη, δόχτορα. Λέει ο άνθρωπος ότι πρέπει οι επιχειρηματίες να κοιτάζουν προς κάθε κατεύθυνση και να μην έχουν εμμονές με συγκεκριμένες αγορές οι οποίες είναι και πιο δύσκολες και πιο απρόσιτες.
> Και για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, περισσότερα ελληνικά προϊόντα βρήκα στα σούπερ μάρκετ του Κέηπ Τάουν, που έχει 500 Έλληνες, απ' ό,τι στα σουπερμάρκετ του Λονδίνου που έχει 50.000 Έλληνες.


Κι εγώ επιμένω ότι προωθώντας προϊόντα προς φτωχότερες χώρες απλώς απαξιώνεις το προϊόν σου ή παράγεις (ενδεχομένως αναγκαστικά) προϊόν με λιγότερες απαιτήσεις. Αυτό γίνεται π.χ. (εδώ και χρόνια) με το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του τουρισμού μας.



SBE said:


> Ο μηχανικός- κατασκευαστής πιθανόν να πάει στην Κίνα και να βρει ένα εργοστάσιο εκεί που θα φτιάχνει το προϊόν του για λογαριασμό του και θα προστατεύσει με ευρεσιτεχνίες την ιδέα του από τους Κινέζους, ενώ με το σωστό μάρκετιγκ θα φροντίσει να εξασφαλίσει το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο της αγοράς. Αν όλοι οι επίδοξοι εφευρέτες- επιχειρηματίες σκέφτονταν ότι σε έξι μήνες θα τους έχουν φάει οι Κίνεζοι, θα έπρεπε να μην κάνουν τίποτα.


Είναι σωστό ότι αυτός είναι ίσως ο μόνος τρόπος (και μάλιστα, το ανέφερα ήδη το μεσημέρι σε συζήτηση που είχα με άλλον Λεξιλόγο.) :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι εγώ επιμένω ότι προωθώντας προϊόντα προς φτωχότερες χώρες απλώς απαξιώνεις το προϊόν σου ή παράγεις (ενδεχομένως αναγκαστικά) προϊόν με λιγότερες απαιτήσεις. Αυτό γίνεται π.χ. (εδώ και χρόνια) με το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του τουρισμού μας.



Δεν είναι απαραίτητα φτωχότερες αγορές, είναι διαφορετικές αγορές. Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα επιτυχημένης επιχείρησης: Φολί Φολί. Η εταιρεία έχει μεγάλη οικονομική δραστηριότητα στην Άπω Ανατολή και μικρή στη Δυτική Ευρώπη. Θα πρέπει να συνεχίσει να κυνηγάει την επιτυχία στη Νέα Υόρκη τη στιγμή που το προϊόν του δεν έχει επιτυχία εκεί; (είτε λόγω ανταγωνισμού, είτε γιατί έχουν άλλα γούστα οι Αμερικανοί). 
Μερικά προϊόντα δεν έχουν πέραση σε κάποιες αγορές, και δεν αξίζει ίσως να διαθέσει κανείς τεράστια ποσά για να δημιουργήσει αγορά. 
Κάποιες αγορές είναι τόσο κορεσμένες που δεν αξίζει να διαθέσεις τεράστια ποσά για να αποκτήσεις ένα μικρό μερίδιο, τη στιγμή που μπορείς να επεκταθείς σε μη-κορεσμένες αγορές και να διεκδικήσεις μεγάλο μερίδιο της αγοράς. 
Απλά μαθήματα στρατηγικής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2012)

Επειδή ακούω και διαβάζω διάφορα (άκουσα π.χ. τον Μανόλη Κεφαλογιάννη να δηλώνει ότι τα ελλείμματα των συγκοινωνιών, ύψους 9 δις, είναι συγκρίσιμα με το πακέτο περικοπών ύψους 10 δις), έχω μια απορία:

Είναι βέβαιο πως έχουν καταλάβει όλοι, αλλά κυρίως οι αρμόδιοι, ότι τα 10 δις (ή τα όσα, τελοσπάντων) του πακέτου θα αφαιρούνται ετησίως από την οικονομία; Γιατί βλέπω κάτι γενικεύσεις του στιλ «θα αφαιρεθούν 14 δις μέχρι το 2014» και δεν ξέρω αν είναι κατανοητό ότι τα μείον 14 δις θα ισχύουν και για το 2015, το 2016 κλπ, και γενικά, τελοσπάντων, μέχρι να ξαναπάρει μπροστά το μαγαζί, να μη δημιουργεί καινούργια χρέη, να του περισσεύει κάτι να ξοφλάει τα όσα παλιά μείνουν τελικά, και να έχει κι άλλο περίσσευμα για κοινωνική πολιτική. Είναι σαφές και το έχουν καταλάβει όλοι, έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Τώρα αυτό δεν πάει κανονικά εδώ, αλλά κάπου πρέπει να το ρίξω:

ΠασοκοΣυριζαίοι

Εύστοχη τη βρίσκω την περιγραφή του Καμπουράκη. Αλλά τελειώνει:
Δεν βρίσκονται αυτοί στον προθάλαμο σας, εσείς είστε στον δικό τους. Δεν θα έρθουν αυτοί σε σας, εσείς πρέπει να πάτε σ’ αυτούς, με τα χέρια σας γεμάτα δώρα. Μη βαυκαλίζεστε ότι θα τους πείσετε ή ότι θα τους διαπαιδαγωγήσετε. Τη μάζα αυτή, είτε την παίρνεις ως έχει είτε την αφήνεις…

Έτσι όμως αποκλείει να δούμε καινούργια είδη στην πολιτική μας πανίδα. Και όμως: ο πασοκοσυριζαίος θα είχε περίοπτη θέση στα φανταστικά όντα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι από το προηγούμενο κιόλας άρθρο του, εκείνο με το ιπποφαές και τις τρούφες, ο Καμπουράκης έχει περάσει σε ένα στιλ λεπτής ειρωνείας, που δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι (δια)σώζεται μέσα στον πολτό του διαδικτύου.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2012)

Πες τα, ρε συ Ηλία, κι ας πέσουν να σε φάνε. Δεν θα 'ναι η πρώτη φορά, άλλωστε...

Τους χωρίζουν πολλά. Τι είναι όμως αυτό που ενώνει εθνοπρεπώς τον Δημήτρη Κοδέλα (που μόλις γύρισε από τα περίχωρα της Γάζας) και τη Ρένα Δούρου του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τον διανοούμενο Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα, τον φωτογενή Τέρενς Κουίκ, τον αντισυμβατικό Γρηγόρη Ψαριανό αλλά και τον Ευστάθιο Μπούκουρα της Χρυσής Αυγής; Ο,τι ενώνει τους Ελληνες που ομνύουν στο ιερότερο φετίχ του νέου ελληνισμού: το Δημόσιο. Εν προκειμένω, με τη μορφή των τοπικών παραρτημάτων των ΔΟΥ.
Από πού πηγάζει αυτή η λατρεία για υπηρεσίες οι οποίες εύκολα θα μπορούσαν να έχουν αντικατασταθεί από ένα κομπιούτερ και έναν εκπαιδευμένο χειριστή του; Από τον χαρακτήρα του ελληνικού κράτους, του πελατειακού κράτους που χρεοκόπησε μεν, αλλά οι θεράποντές του αρνούνται επιμόνως να παραδεχθούν τις συνέπειες αυτής της χρεοκοπίας. Και από αυτήν ακριβώς την επιμονή τους.

Η συνέχεια εντός.


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πες τα, ρε συ Ηλία, κι ας πέσουν να σε φάνε. Δεν θα 'ναι η πρώτη φορά, άλλωστε...
> 
> Τους χωρίζουν πολλά. Τι είναι όμως αυτό που ενώνει εθνοπρεπώς τον Δημήτρη Κοδέλα (που μόλις γύρισε από τα περίχωρα της Γάζας) και τη Ρένα Δούρου του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τον διανοούμενο Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα, τον φωτογενή Τέρενς Κουίκ, τον αντισυμβατικό Γρηγόρη Ψαριανό αλλά και τον Ευστάθιο Μπούκουρα της Χρυσής Αυγής; Ο,τι ενώνει τους Ελληνες που ομνύουν στο ιερότερο φετίχ του νέου ελληνισμού: το Δημόσιο. Εν προκειμένω, με τη μορφή των τοπικών παραρτημάτων των ΔΟΥ.
> Από πού πηγάζει αυτή η λατρεία για υπηρεσίες οι οποίες εύκολα θα μπορούσαν να έχουν αντικατασταθεί από ένα κομπιούτερ και έναν εκπαιδευμένο χειριστή του; Από τον χαρακτήρα του ελληνικού κράτους, του πελατειακού κράτους που χρεοκόπησε μεν, αλλά οι θεράποντές του αρνούνται επιμόνως να παραδεχθούν τις συνέπειες αυτής της χρεοκοπίας. Και από αυτήν ακριβώς την επιμονή τους.
> ...



Α, οι συμψηφισμοί των άλλων με τους χρυσαυγίτες απαγορεύονται μόνο στο σχετικό νήμα; Στα υπόλοιπα είναι οκ; Προφανώς λάθος είχα καταλάβει. 

Καλά, στο μαγαζί του καταδιωγμένου Κανέλλη όχι μόνο οκ είναι οι συμψηφισμοί, επιβάλλονται κιόλας...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2012)

rogne said:


> Α, οι συμψηφισμοί των άλλων με τους χρυσαυγίτες απαγορεύονται μόνο στο σχετικό νήμα; Στα υπόλοιπα είναι οκ; Προφανώς λάθος είχα καταλάβει.
> 
> Καλά, στο μαγαζί του καταδιωγμένου Κανέλλη όχι μόνο οκ είναι οι συμψηφισμοί, επιβάλλονται κιόλας...



Ο Κανέλλης τους συμψηφίζει; Όχι η δική τους στάση; Το ότι βλέπουν το πρόβλημα από την ίδια οπτική γωνία εσάς δεν σας ενοχλεί καθόλου;
Και τους συμψηφίζει, έτσι συλλήβδην, γενικώς και αορίστως; Λέει κάπου ότι είναι ένα και το αυτό; Το _τους χωρίζουν πολλά_ σας διέφυγε;
Γιατί μυγιάζεστε έτσι αγρίως;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2012)

rogne said:


> Α, οι συμψηφισμοί των άλλων με τους χρυσαυγίτες απαγορεύονται μόνο στο σχετικό νήμα; Στα υπόλοιπα είναι οκ; Προφανώς λάθος είχα καταλάβει.
> 
> Καλά, στο μαγαζί του καταδιωγμένου Κανέλλη όχι μόνο οκ είναι οι συμψηφισμοί, επιβάλλονται κιόλας...



rogne, όταν λέμε «συμψηφισμός» εννούμε μια πρακτική που δικαιολογεί την παρανομία της ΧΑ, παραπέμποντας στην παρανομία άλλων χώρων, με τη λογική ότι αφού ο Γιωργάκης κλέβει, ας δείρει και ο Νικολάκης, αφού όλοι ίδιοι είναι.

Προσωπικά, δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο στο παραπάνω άρθρο (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν κάνω και λάθος, οπότε θα ήταν διαφωτιστικό να μας πεις και τη γνώμη σου) - κατά τα λοιπά, πέρα από το πρόσωπο του όποιου αρθρογράφου θα με ενδιέφερε και η γνώμη σου για το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου. Εκτός κι αν προτιμάς κι εσύ την τακτική «Η ΧΑ σκοτώνει» «ναι, αλλά η αριστερά δέρνει», αλλά από την ανάποδη, οπότε πάσο.


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τη λεξιλογική διευκρίνιση, έχω μια κάπως ευρύτερη αντίληψη για τις πρακτικές συμψηφισμού.

Έχω πει αλλού τη γνώμη μου για το περιεχόμενου του άρθρου, το οποίο πρέπει να είναι η χιλιοστή παραλλαγή του ίδιου θέματος από τον καλλιτέχνη: όταν με το καλό αρχίσουν ν' αντικαθίστανται οι ΔΟΥ από υπολογιστές και εκπαιδευμένους χειριστές τους, όπως συνιστά εν παρόδω (λες και είναι ήδη στα σκαριά) και ο καλλιτέχνης, να κλείσουν όλες, να κλείσουν και τα υπουργεία και τα ταμεία και τα πάντα. Μέχρι τότε (και μάλλον απέχει λιγάκι αυτό το τότε, αν κρίνουμε από το πώς πάει η δουλειά με τα ΚΕΠ π.χ.), η ρητορική κατά του Δημοσίου, του "σπάταλου" κράτους κλπ. είναι εκ του πονηρού.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2012)

Ε, πώς είναι του πονηρού η κριτική κατά του Δημοσίου; Εσύ δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι το ελληνικό δημόσιο στελεχώνεται μόνο από χρήσιμους ανθρώπους, σε χρήσιμες υπηρεσίες, κανείς δεν έχει προσληφθεί με μέσον, δεν υπάρχουν φορείς που δεν παράγουν έργο, και τίποτα δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει; 

Θέλω να πω, κατανοώ την πολιτική τοποθέτηση σύμφωνα με την οποία όλα πρέπει να γίνουν κρατικά, και αντιλαμβάνομαι τη λογική της, αλλά ΑΥΤΟ το δημόσιο είναι ξερωγώ εντάξει;


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2012)

rogne said:


> η ρητορική κατά του Δημοσίου, του "σπάταλου" κράτους κλπ. είναι εκ του πονηρού.


Καλημέρα. Όταν περιορίζεται σε ρητορική κατά του σπάταλου κράτους ενδέχεται να είναι εκ του πονηρού. Το πρόβλημα είναι πολυδιάστατο. Αλλά όταν η ρητορική εσκεμμένα αγνοεί τη διάσταση του σπάταλου ή αντιπαραγωγικού κράτους, τι είναι; Εκ του πονηρού; Ή, επειδή πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε τους συμψηφισμούς, επιμένουμε ότι ό,τι προέρχεται από αριστερά αποκλείεται να είναι εκ του πονηρού, και άρα θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε ασυζητητί την παράκαμψη του προβλήματος του αντιπαραγωγικού κράτους; Rogne, σε καταλαβαίνω, αλλά πρέπει να καταλάβεις κι εσύ τους δημοκράτες που δεν πάσχουν από αριστερές ιδεοληψίες. Δεν είναι που ξεχνάμε ποιοι κλέβουν και πώς τη χώρα και τους πολίτες της. Αλλά δεν ξεχνάμε και ότι το κράτος μας είναι αντιπαραγωγικό.


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2012)

Δεν είπα τίποτα για την κριτική κατά του Δημοσίου, μίλησα για την (ενορχηστρωμένη και πολιτικά κατευθυνόμενη) _ρητορική _κατά του Δημοσίου. Το ίδιο το Δημόσιο είναι πασίδηλο ότι έχει τα χάλια του, και αν ήταν στο χέρι όσων ρητορεύουν εναντίον του είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα είχε τα ίδια και χειρότερα χάλια, γιατί οι ρήτορες αυτοί δεν εννοούν αυτά που λένε, _θέλουν να πετύχουν κάτι με αυτά που λένε_. Σιγά το περίπλοκο σκεπτικό μου δηλαδή...

Προφανώς επίσης δεν υποστήριξα ποτέ και πουθενά ότι "όλα πρέπει να γίνουν κρατικά". Δεν γίνεται να κάνουμε κουβέντα αν μου αποδίδεις τον ρόλο, ξέρω 'γω, του οπαδού του κρατικού σοσιαλισμού επειδή σου έρχεται πιο βολικό έτσι.

Γιατί μίλησα για συμψηφισμό νωρίτερα: "όλοι οι άλλοι" υπερασπίζονται τις ΔΟΥ, οι χρυσαυγίτες υπερασπίζονται τις ΔΟΥ = α) αυτονόητα κακό πράγμα οι ΔΟΥ και β) καλά κουμάσια είναι και οι "όλοι οι άλλοι" κατά βάθος (κι ας "τους χωρίζουν πολλά" με τους ακατονόμαστους). Να το πω "τσουβάλιασμα" καλύτερα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2012)

rogne said:


> Σιγά το περίπλοκο σκεπτικό μου δηλαδή...



Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως το σκεπτικό σου να γίνει πιο περίπλοκο, τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα; Ή, καλύτερα, να μη μας βλέπεις με τα ίδια γυαλιά, όχι τόσο στο άσπρο-μαύρο; Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να θεωρηθεί ότι κάνουμε την προπαγάνδα του κεφαλαιοκράτη ή ότι πέφτουμε θύμα της; Αποκλείεται να έχουμε μια δική μας ματιά, που εμείς τη θεωρούμε πιο πραγματιστική; Η αριστερά, για τους γνωστούς λόγους, πολεμά τη σοσιαλδημοκρατία. Όμως στις τωρινές συνθήκες βλέπουμε και τις δικές της μετακινήσεις, τις προσαρμογές, τα αγκαλιάσματα. Πού θα πάει χωρίς τη σοσιαλδημοκρατία; Κατευθείαν στο παλιό, καλό, λαϊκιστικό, πελατειακό ΠΑΣΟΚ; Που αποδείχτηκε μια φούσκα; Εγώ ο άστεγος πώς θα αγαπήσω την αριστερά όταν εξακολουθεί να παραμυθιάζει τον κόσμο και να του λέει ψέματα;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2012)

rogne said:


> Δεν είπα τίποτα για την κριτική κατά του Δημοσίου, μίλησα για την (ενορχηστρωμένη και πολιτικά κατευθυνόμενη) _ρητορική _κατά του Δημοσίου. Το ίδιο το Δημόσιο είναι πασίδηλο ότι έχει τα χάλια του, και αν ήταν στο χέρι όσων ρητορεύουν εναντίον του είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα είχε τα ίδια και χειρότερα χάλια, γιατί οι ρήτορες αυτοί δεν εννοούν αυτά που λένε, _θέλουν να πετύχουν κάτι με αυτά που λένε_. Σιγά το περίπλοκο σκεπτικό μου δηλαδή...
> 
> Προφανώς επίσης δεν υποστήριξα ποτέ και πουθενά ότι "όλα πρέπει να γίνουν κρατικά". Δεν γίνεται να κάνουμε κουβέντα αν μου αποδίδεις τον ρόλο, ξέρω 'γω, του οπαδού του κρατικού σοσιαλισμού επειδή σου έρχεται πιο βολικό έτσι.
> 
> Γιατί μίλησα για συμψηφισμό νωρίτερα: "όλοι οι άλλοι" υπερασπίζονται τις ΔΟΥ, οι χρυσαυγίτες υπερασπίζονται τις ΔΟΥ = α) αυτονόητα κακό πράγμα οι ΔΟΥ και β) καλά κουμάσια είναι και οι "όλοι οι άλλοι" κατά βάθος (κι ας "τους χωρίζουν πολλά" με τους ακατονόμαστους). Να το πω "τσουβάλιασμα" καλύτερα;



Όχι. Να μας πείτε καλύτερα γιατί οι αριστεροί κράτησαν τη στάση που κράτησαν. Και κατά δεύτερον πού διακρίνετε την πρόθεση που μας αποδίδετε, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, επειδή συμφωνούμε με την άποψη του Κανέλλη, ο οποίος -κατά την άποψή σας πάντα και κανενός άλλου- έκανε το συμψηφισμό (ή, έστω, το τσουβάλιασμα) που του αποδίδετε.
Να μην το θεωρήσω κακοπιστία απέναντί του και απέναντί μας, έτσι; Θα είναι... κακόπιστο, φαντάζομαι.
Ούτε να πω τίποτα για καμήλες και καμπούρες, επίσης.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2012)

rogne said:


> Προφανώς επίσης δεν υποστήριξα ποτέ και πουθενά ότι "όλα πρέπει να γίνουν κρατικά". Δεν γίνεται να κάνουμε κουβέντα αν μου αποδίδεις τον ρόλο, ξέρω 'γω, του οπαδού του κρατικού σοσιαλισμού επειδή σου έρχεται πιο βολικό έτσι.



Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τον έμμεσο χαρακτηρισμό - κατέληξα απλώς στο συμπέρασμα αυτό επειδή για μένα είναι προφανές ότι το ελληνικό δημόσιο πάσχει, το βλέπω σαν ναυαρχίδα στην καταπολέμηση της αλλαγής που θα 'ταν καλό (κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη πάντα) να γίνει στην Ελλάδα, και ερμήνευσα αυτό το «εκ του πονηρού» που γράφεις παραπάνω ως υπεράσπισή του. 

Εγώ πάντως ρητορεύω κατά του δημοσίου όπου σταθώ κι όπου βρεθώ, και δεν έχω κανένα πονηρό κίνητρο - θα 'θελα όμως να μην πληρώνω Φωτόπουλους και να μη ζει εις βάρος του ιδιωτικού τομέα ο δημόσιος πια.


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2012)

Εξυπακούεται ότι δεν γίνεται να απαντήσω σε τρεις ταυτόχρονα και σε όλα τα ερωτήματα που μου τίθενται, από την αριστερά μέχρι το Δημόσιο και από τον καπιταλισμό μέχρι τις καμήλες και τις καμπούρες τους. Επειδή όμως η αντιμετώπιση αυτή δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρη, θα σας πρότεινα να αποφεύγετε τις ομοβροντίες και αυτά τα "εμείς", γιατί δίνουν την εντύπωση πολιτικής περιχαράκωσης του φόρουμ σε έναν κύκλο ομονοούντων, όπου οι "εξωτερικοί" θα τρώνε πέσιμο, για να το πω στη γηπεδική.

@ bernardina: Δεν είμαι απολογητής καμιάς αριστεράς, να ζητήσετε το λόγο από άλλους. Δεν κατάλαβα ποια πρόθεση σας αποδίδω: την πρόθεσή σας να συμφωνήσετε με τον Κανέλλη; Δεν την είχατε αυτή την πρόθεση; Απέναντι στον Κανέλλη (και στην Κανέλλη άλλωστε) είμαι εντελώς κακόπιστος, ναι. 

@ nickel: Δεν είναι καθόλου άσπρο-μαύρο η άποψή μου, αλλά ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω στις ανησυχίες σου για την αριστερά. Δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση στις κριτικές που διατυπώνονται συχνά εδώ κατά του Δημοσίου και όλων των άλλων ελληνικών παθογενειών: και λίγα λέτε. Διαφωνώ ωστόσο με την επίκληση για τον σκοπό αυτό έμμισθων δημοσιογράφων που έχουν κάνει καριέρα τη ρητορική, με την εντελώς τεχνική έννοια, κατά του Δημοσίου, των "συντεχνιών", των "συνδικαλιστών" και όλων όσων εξυπηρετεί κατά καιρούς η ατζέντα του κ. Ψυχάρη (λέω ένα τυχαίο όνομα). Αδικεί την ορθότητα των κριτικών η επίκληση τέτοιων "αυθεντιών". 

@ Palavra: Δεν είναι ρητορεία στο δικό μου το μυαλό να λες όπου σταθείς κι όπου βρεθείς τη γνώμη σου για το ελληνικό Δημόσιο, το ίδιο κάνω κι εγώ (και οι γνώμες μας επ' αυτού σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι ελάχιστα διαφέρουν). Από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων, οι ρήτορες είναι επαγγελματίες και πληρώνονται γι' αυτό που κάνουν. Εμείς κάνουμε άλλη δουλειά. 

Παρακαλώ να μη μου ζητήσετε να σας προτείνω τώρα ένα εναλλακτικό μοντέλο οργάνωσης του δημόσιου τομέα, πρέπει να επιστρέψω στο ισχύον μοντέλο οργάνωσης του ιδιωτικού τομέα...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2012)

Eκείνο το _έμμισθων_ δημοσιογράφων με σκότωσε.
Ίσως θα τους θέλατε άμισθους;

Αδικεί την ορθότητα των κριτικών η επίκληση "αυθεντιών";
Η απόλυτη άρνηση της πανθομολογούμενης ορθότητάς τους επειδή τις υποστηρίζουν οι συγκεκριμένες "αυθεντίες" πώς ονομάζεται;

Κρίμα που δεν πρόλαβα ή δεν σκέφτηκα να γράψω μόνη μου αυτό το άρθρο. Ίσως τότε γινόταν πιο αποδεκτό.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, η κακοπιστία ποτέ δεν τίμησε κανέναν. Δεν είναι να το περηφανευόσαστε.
Τέλος πάντων, χαμένα λόγια εκατέρωθεν. I rest my case.


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Eκείνο το _έμμισθων_ δημοσιογράφων με σκότωσε.
> Ίσως θα τους θέλατε άμισθους;



Έχετε ταλέντο, βλέπω, στη δημιουργία εντυπώσεων. Εννοούσα φυσικά δημοσιογράφους στο επάγγελμα, όχι στην ιδιότητα, που τα γράφουν αυτά στη στήλη για την οποία πληρώνονται, όχι π.χ. στο μπλογκ τους ή σε κάνα φόρουμ όπως εδώ. Την ταμπακιέρα την εγκαταλείπω κι εγώ παρομοίως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2012)

*LifO: Όλη η λίστα Λαγκάρντ*
(στο HOT DOC του Βαξεβάνη)

Edit: Σύνδεσμοι με τη λίστα: Στο Βήμα, στο Πρώτο θέμα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 27, 2012)

Η λίστα βρέθηκε και αναρτήθηκε. Έτσι, χύδην.
Με το καλό και στις προγραφές. Σύλλα, ζεις, εσύ μας οδηγείς.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2012)

_Δηλαδή σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν και τα λαϊκά δικαστήρια;_

Αλλά πέρα από αυτό, εμένα μου μοιάζει για παραβίαση του απόρρητου των προσωπικών δεδομένων αυτών που είναι στη λίστα. Δεν θα έπρεπε με την ανακοίνωση της δημοσίευσης να τους έχει τσιμπήσει ο εισαγγελέας; Ή πολλά ζητάω;


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2012)

Κι επειδή ο σατανάς :devil: με έβαλε να κοιτάξω τη λίστα (κύριε πρόεδρε)... :inno: αναγνωρίζω ήδη κάμποσα ονόματα (εκτός αν πρόκειται για συνωνυμίες ), και είναι κάμποσοι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι εξωτερικού, βλέπω δυσανάλογα πολλά ονόματα που δηλώνουν εβραϊκή ή αρμενική καταγωγή (και βιαστήκαμε να τον κατηγορήσουμε για αντισημιτισμό τον Βενιζέλο), καθώς και πολλούς με δυτικοευρωπαικά ονόματα, πιθανόν ξένοι που ζουν στην Ελλάδα. Βλέπω πολλούς εφοπλιστές, που νόμιμα δεν φορολογούνται στην Ελλάδα τα κέρδη τους, βλέπω πολλούς ταξιδιωτικούς πράκτορες που υποθετω λόγω επαγγέλματος έχουν λογαριασμούς σε διάφορες χώρες, βλέπω και τον κύριο Χ (εφοπλιστή, οικογενειακό φίλο) που έχει πεθάνει εδώ και 15 χρόνια και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η λίστα πρέπει να είναι πολύ πολύ παλιά, βλέπω... :scared:  αμάν... :woot: βλέπω το όνομα του πατέρα μου. Βρε, βρε, βρε, όποτε ζητάω δανεικά μου λεει δεν έχει... :curse: Έρχομαι Ελλάδα με το επόμενο αεροπλάνο να απαιτήσω το μερίδιο μου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι η λίστα θα περιλαμβάνει και κατόχους ελληνικού διαβατηρίου που δεν είναι κάτοικοι Ελλάδας, όχι;


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2012)

Νομίζω όπως τη βλέπω ότι η λίστα περιλαμβάνει όσους εξυπηρετούνται από το "ελληνικό" τμήμα της τράπεζας. Δηλαδή όποιοι έχουν έλληνα υπαλληλο για relationship manager. Να σου πω μόνο ότι το πρώτο όνομα που αναγνώρισα στη λίστα είναι όχι μόνο κάτοικος εξωτερικού αλλά και κάτοχος βρετανικου διαβατηριου και σύζυγος Άγγλου φεουδάρχη. Και το δεύτερο ήταν ελληνοαμερικανός, κάτοχος αμερικανικού και ελληνικού διαβατηρίου, κάτοικος Λονδίνου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Όσο για την παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων, δεν νομίζω ότι διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2012)

Δεν έχω χρόνο να διαβάσω όλη τη σχετική νομοθεσία (εδώ) ούτε θα καταλάβαινα τα μισά.

ΥΓ Και είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιη για όσα λέω πιο πάνω, γιατί αναγνωρίζω προχωρώντας πιο κάτω το όνομα ενός Ελληνοαργεντινού γνωστού μου, που ζούσε στην Ελβετία, και δεν έχει, απ'όσο ξέρω οικονομική δραστηριότητα στην Ελλάδα, ούτε περιουσιακά στοιχεία, ούτε είχε πάει ποτέ του Ελλάδα μέχρι που βρέθηκε Ευρώπη και γνώρισε Έλληνες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Αυτή είναι η νομοθεσία για την επεξεργασία προσωπικών δεδομένων. Εδώ δεν έχουμε τέτοιο πράγμα. Εδώ είναι σαν να κολλήσω χαρτιά στον τοίχο και να λέω ότι η κυρά Κατίνα (βιομήχανος), η κυρά Γεωργία (οικονομέτρης) και ο μαστρο-Βαγγέλης (κάλφας) έχουν λογαριασμό στην Εθνική.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Η λίστα βρέθηκε και αναρτήθηκε. Έτσι, χύδην.
> Με το καλό και στις προγραφές. Σύλλα, ζεις, εσύ μας οδηγείς.





SBE said:


> _Δηλαδή σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν και τα λαϊκά δικαστήρια;_
> 
> Αλλά πέρα από αυτό, εμένα μου μοιάζει για παραβίαση του απόρρητου των προσωπικών δεδομένων αυτών που είναι στη λίστα. Δεν θα έπρεπε με την ανακοίνωση της δημοσίευσης να τους έχει τσιμπήσει ο εισαγγελέας; Ή πολλά ζητάω;





SBE said:


> Νομίζω όπως τη βλέπω ότι η λίστα περιλαμβάνει όσους εξυπηρετούνται από το "ελληνικό" τμήμα της τράπεζας.



Η λίστα είναι αθώος κατάλογος αθώων μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου. Στις περισσότερες χώρες όπου χρησιμοποιήθηκε το υλικό αυτό, χρησιμοποιήθηκε απλώς ως χρήσιμη δεξαμενή δεδομένων από την οποία θα μπορούσαν να διαπιστωθούν *τυχόν *περιπτώσεις φοροδιαφυγής και δεν δημοσιοποιήθηκε πουθενά. Ο ίδιος ο Βαξεβάνης το ξέρει πολύ καλά αυτό και το λέει σε όλους τους τόνους. Ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίο η λίστα έγινε δημοσιογραφικό θέμα και "αποκάλυψη" ήταν η πρωτοφανής in your face κοροϊδία όσων ενεπλάκησαν στη μη αξιοποίησή της από τα αρμόδια όργανα. Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, εάν δηλαδή τα πράγματα είχαν πάρει τον λογικό δρόμο τους, η λίστα δεν θα είχε δημοσιοποιηθεί επειδή κανείς δεν θα ενδιαφερόταν για τα raw data. Επειδή όμως δεν είχαμε κανονικές συνθήκες, δεν βλέπω άλλο δρόμο. Αναγκαστικά θα έσπαγαν κάποια αβγά για να γίνει η ομελέτα. Αλλιώς θα καθόμασταν να παρακολουθούμε (για λίγο, μέχρι να ξεχάσουν το θέμα οι ειδήσεις των οκτώ με τη μνήμη χρυσόψαρου) την υπόθεση με τα στοιχεία που δεν αξιοποιήθηκαν, όπως καθόμασταν να παρακολουθούμε τη δημοσιογραφική εξιστόρηση του ότι αποτελέσαμε την τελευταία χρονικά χώρα στον κόσμο που ζήτησε τη γερμανική δικαστική συνδρομή για τις μίζες της Siemens.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2012)

Αν έλεγες ότι έχουν λογαριασμό στην Εθνική μάλλον δεν θα τους πείραζε και τους ίδιους (ακόμα κι αν δεν είχαν). Όμως αυτό που λες είναι ότι φοροδιαφεύγουν. 

Τεσπά, τώρα που τελείωσα την ανάγνωση της λίστας έχω να πω ότι:
α. πολλοί εξ αυτών που αναφέρονται είναι άτομα που ελπίζει κανείς ότι αν δεν το γνωρίζει ήδη η εφορία ότι έχουν λογαριασμούς στο εξωτερικό, τότε το υποψιάζεται, π.χ. Μαρινόπουλοι (των σουπερμάρκετ), Μεταξάς (του ποτού), Βιλδιρίδης, Τσαντίλης κλπ. 
β. οι πιο πολλοί είναι σε επαγγέλματα που δικαιολογούν άνετα την ύπαρξη λογαριασμών στο εξωτερικό, και μάλιστα στην Ελβετία π.χ ταξιδιωτικοί πράκτορες, εφοπλιστές, έμποροι κλπ. Οι ελάχιστοι γιατροί και μηχανικοί είναι συγγενείς των προηγούμενων ή επιχειρηματίες που δηλώνουν γιατροί ή μηχανικοί. Όπως και οι νοικοκυρές είναι απλώς σύζυγοι των προηγούμενων. Δεν πρόκειται για περίπτωση το πρωί νοικοκυρά το βράδυ πόρνη που φοροδιαφεύγει.
γ. μερικά ονόματα όπως Τράγκας κλπ που είδα στη λίστα δεν ξέρω αν είναι οι γνωστοί ή συνωνυμίες
δ. πολλά ονόματα στη λίστα είναι Έλληνες που ζουν στο εξωτερικό μόνιμα (ορισμένοι και στην Ελβετία), οπότε οι καταθέσεις τους είναι υπόθεση της χώρας μόνιμης κατοικίας κι όχι της Ελλάδας
ε. η λίστα αυτή πρέπει να είναι παλιά γιατί είδα μερικά ονόματα πεθαμένων από χρόνια. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές, δε νομίζω ότι η λίστα αυτή θα βοηθούσε ιδιαίτερα την εφορία. Το πολύ να της υποδείκνυε πεντέξι, βία είκοσι άτομα που ίσως δεν τα ήξερε, κι αυτά θα ήταν μικρομεσαίοι, όχι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, είδα και μερικά ευφυή υποκοριστικά στη λίστα, όπου οι καταθέτες αναγράφονται με το κανονικό τους όνομα και με αυτό που είναι γνωστοί, π.χ. Ουρανία γνωστή ως Σελεστίν (καλή μετάφραση), Βασίλης που τον φωνάζουν Τζέιμς, Ευμορφία αλλά τη λένε Λορελάι (αυτή νομίζω την είχα γνωρίσει σε κάποια κοσμική εκδήλωση, το έπαιζε μεγάλη αριστοκράτισσα διεθνών προδιαγραφών και μας είχε κομπλάρει όλους εμάς τους νέους, άμα ξέραμε ότι στο χωριό τη φωνάζουν Μόρφω...).


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2012)

@pidyo: Τα ίδια πράγματα θα ήθελα να είχα πει κι εγώ. Αλλά σε ιδιωτική συζήτηση το είπα με λιγότερα λόγια και κάπως πιο τραγικά:
«Αν κάτσει κανείς και σκεφτεί με ποιον έξυπνο τρόπο χειρίστηκαν οι άλλοι τις λίστες τους και τι έχουμε κάνει εμείς εδώ, μοναδική μας παρηγοριά μένουν τα όσα συμβαίνουν στη Συρία».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Θα πάρετε λίγη «αποδoκιμασία» ακόμη; (του Ν. Ζαχαριάδη)


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2012)

Aν κατάλαβα καλά Π2 και Νίκελ λέτε ότι η δημοσίευση της λίστας είναι εθνικό καθήκον; 

ΥΓ Εγώ αμφισβητώ τη χρησιμότητα τέτοιων λιστών, αν είναι να μου λένε ότι ο Τσαντίλης, ο Μαρινόπουλος, ο Βιλδιρίδης, ο Μεταξάς, ο Τσάκος, ο Μυτηλιναίος, ο Καράς (ο εφοπλιστής, όχι ο τραγουδιστής) κλπ έχουν καταθέσεις στην Ελβετία.

YΓ2 Επειδή διάβασα και δημοσιεύματα για τις νοικοκυρές, τους φοιτητές και τους συνταξιούχους της λίστας ότι ήταν προκάλυμμα για την παράνομη μεταβίβαση κλπ κλπ όχι ρε παιδιά, σύζυγοι και παιδιά των λεφτάδων της λίστας, οι συνταξιούχοι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι συνταξιούχοι επιχειρηματίες και το δηλώνουν. Οι δε "άνθρωποι του θεάματος" ελάχιστοι και με οικογενειακό ιστορικό επιχειρηματικό κλπ. Για παράδειγμα στο χωριό μας όλοι οι μεγαλοτσιφλικάδες έβγαλαν από έναν καλλιτέχνη (συνήθως της βαριάς κουλτούρας). Ε, είδα έναν από αυτούς στη λίστα και ξέρω από πού είναι τα λεφτά του και γιατί είναι στην Ελβετία (εκεί ζει η μισή οικογένεια). Αν ήμουνα κομμουνίστρια θα έλεγα ότι προέρχονται από το αίμα των αγροτών της Αχαϊας που το έπιναν οι παππούδες του με το καλαμάκι, νόμιμα και τίμια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Aν κατάλαβα καλά Π2 και Νίκελ λέτε ότι η δημοσίευση της λίστας είναι εθνικό καθήκον;


Όχι. Εθνικό καθήκον είναι η αξιοποίηση τέτοιων λιστών. Αλλά αφού δεν γίνεται αυτό, τουλάχιστον η δημοσίευσή τους για να μη δηλητηριάζεται (με τη βοήθεια των πρόθυμων ΜΜΕ) το κλίμα χειρότερα από ό,τι το δηλητηριάζει η ανικανότητά μας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2012)

Εννοείς δόχτορα ότι με τη δημοσίευση τους παύει η υποθεσιολογία για το ποιους έχει η λίστα;
Θα έλεγα ότι παράλληλα σταματάει κι η γκρίνια περί μη- αξιοποίησης, αφού όπως είπα πιο πάνω, δε βλέπω να έχει μεγάλη χρησιμότητα για την εφορία η λίστα αυτή. Κι ίσως σε μια πιο σοβαρή χώρα να μην είχε γίνει σήριαλ η υπόθεση εδώ και τόσο καιρό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Δεν παύει, ακόμη, αφού υπάρχουν περιθώρια για άλλα σενάρια:

(α) (Μέχρι να διαβιβαστεί δια της επισήμου οδού --αν στείλει ποτέ βέβαια μια σοβαρή χώρα επισήμως κάτι που κατέχει ανεπισήμως από τις μυστικές της υπηρεσίες): Είναι αυτή *η πραγματική* λίστα Λαγκάρντ (ή κάποια μοντίφα της);

(β) Αν συμβεί το (α): Ήταν η δημοσιευμένη *η αρχική* λίστα Λαγκάρντ ή έστειλαν οι Γάλλοι μια μοντίφα σύμφωνα με τη δημοσιευμένη;

(γ) Τελικά, μας έδωσε η Λαγκάρντ την πραγματική λίστα που υπέκλεψαν οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες της Γαλλίας ή ήταν μοντίφα εξαρχής για να καλυφτούν πίσω από έντιμους και σεβαστούς πολίτες και άψογους φορολογούμενους οι κεφαλαιοκράτες/εξωνημένοι/πράκτορες του/της/των [προσθέστε κατά βούληση]/νεφελίμ/[προσθέστε κατά βούληση];

(δ) Και σε τελευταία ανάλυση, ποιος ελέγχει τις μυστικές υπηρεσίες της Γαλλίας; Προφανώς δεν πιστεύετε ότι τις ελέγχουν κάποιοι εκλεγμένοι Γάλλοι και όχι οι λέσχες Μπίλντεμπεργκ, οι Ρότσιλντ, οι νάνοι της Γενεύης, οι [προσθέστε κατά βούληση];


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2012)

Αμάν, πρέπει να ξανακοιτάξω τον ορισμό της μοντίφας. 
Υποψιάζομαι το γ και το δ


----------



## Elsa (Oct 27, 2012)

Βούιξε το διαδίκτυο!

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ
Κατόπιν παραγγελίας της Εισαγγελίας Πλημμελειοδικών Αθηνών, διενεργούνται έρευνες από την Ελληνική Αστυνομία για τον εντοπισμό και τη σύλληψη του εκδότη του περιοδικού HOTDOC., όπου δημοσιεύονται ονόματα της Λίστας Λαγκάρντ.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όμως αυτό που λες είναι ότι φοροδιαφεύγουν.


Λάθος.



SBE said:


> Σε γενικές γραμμές, δε νομίζω ότι η λίστα αυτή θα βοηθούσε ιδιαίτερα την εφορία. Το πολύ να της υποδείκνυε πεντέξι, βία είκοσι άτομα που ίσως δεν τα ήξερε, κι αυτά θα ήταν μικρομεσαίοι, όχι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες.


Η υπόδειξη μόνο πεντέξι φοροφυγάδων καθιστά τη λίστα χρήσιμη, όχι άχρηστη.



SBE said:


> Κι ίσως σε μια πιο σοβαρή χώρα να μην είχε γίνει σήριαλ η υπόθεση εδώ και τόσο καιρό.


Μα αυτό ακριβώς είπα κι εγώ, για διαφορετικούς όμως λόγους.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2012)

Η ανάλογη λίστα στη Γερμανία είχε το πολύ ευχάριστο αποτέλεσμα να προσέλθουν αυτοβούλως πολλά άτομα και να κάνουν συμπληρωματικές δηλώσεις για να πληρώσουν συμπληρωματικούς φόρους. Στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς δεν θα έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Ο αντίστοιχος φοροφυγάς θα περιμένει να του έρθει η ειδοποίηση, για να την πολεμήσει με νύχια και με δόντια και με προσφυγές στα δικαστήρια.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 28, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι πως η λίστα, με τον τρόπο που εμφανίστηκε, παρουσιάστηκε, εξαφανίστηκε, περιγράφηκε/δεν περιγράφηκε, διαπομπεύτηκε στα κανάλια, ξαναχάθηκε και τελικά αναδύθηκε σε ένα περιοδικό, εξευτελίστηκε και κάηκε. Οριστικά και αμετάκλητα, κατά την άποψή μου. Μια ξεφτίλα απ' την αρχή ως το τέλος, που γεννάει ερωτηματικά όχι μόνο για τους πρώτους αποδέκτες της αλλά και για τον τελευταίο. Συμπαθάτε με για τη δυσπιστία, αλλά φαίνεται πως έχει γίνει πια μόνιμος σύντροφός μου γιατί φοβάμαι το κουτόχορτο που προσπαθούν να με ταΐσουν με το ζόρι απ' όλες τις μπάντες.
Πώς τη βρήκε ο Βαξ, γιατί έφτασε στα χέρια του, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι είναι αυθεντική και όχι πειραγμένη; Γιατί τη δημοσίευσε ενώ ήξερε ότι έτσι δεν καίγονται τα χλωρά μαζί με τα ξερά αλλά κινδυνεύουμε να τη σκαπουλάρουν τα ξερά μαζί με τα χλωρά; Ότι όσοι απεχθάνονται τις προγραφές, όπως εγώ, θα απορρίψουν συλλήβδην τον κατάλογο για να μη γίνουν άθελά τους κανίβαλοι; Πρόκειται για ιδανική εφαρμογή της θεωρίας _προτιμώ να αθωωθεί ένας ένοχος παρά να καταδικαστεί ένας αθώος _--και νιώθω το _*όποιος έχει στοιχεία να τα πάει στον εισαγγελέα*_ να μας γελάει κατάμουτρα.
Προχειρότητα, επιπολαιότητα, σκοπιμότητες, κουτοπονηριές, παραβιάσεις ηθικών, δεοντολογικών και νομικών κανόνων. Με μια λέξη ξεφτίλα, ένθεν κακείθεν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2012)

Δύο πράγματα που διάβασα πρόσφατα (δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι πού):

Το πρώτο, ότι η Εφορία στέλνει ήδη ραβασάκια στους 12,5Κ κρυφούς πλούσιους της λίστας των 50Κ που έστειλαν έξω λεφτά κατά την κρίση και τους ζητάει να καταθέσουν συμπληρωματικές δηλώσεις για την αιτιολόγηση μη δικαιολογημένων ποσών στην κατοχή τους (χωρίς να διευκρινίζει τα ποσά και ελπίζοντας έτσι να πιάσει κι άλλα λαβράκια). Υποθέτω ότι οι δικηγόροι των 12,5Κ θα τους συστήσουν να μην απαντήσουν στις ΔΟΥ μέχρι να γίνουν συγκεκριμένες οι καταγγελίες (και να περάσει κανά οχτάμηνο ακόμη από τις προθεσμίες παραγραφής).

Το δεύτερο ήταν ένα σχόλιο που είδα κάπου. Ο σχολιαστής αναρωτιόταν (περίπου): Μα τι χρειάζονται οι λίστες; Ας φτιάξουν μεικτά συνεργεία που θα παίρνουν στη σειρά τις βίλες στα νησιά, στα Βόρεια Προάστια, στο Πανόραμα και θα χτυπάνε την πόρτα για φορολογικό και πολεοδομικό έλεγχο. Δεκαετίας. Δεκαπενταετίας. Πόθεν έσχες. Νομιμότητα της οικοδομής. Τα πάντα όλα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 28, 2012)

Βγήκε και ο ορισμός της γλίτσας να πάρει τα μπόσικα του Βαξεβάνη. Με ένα απείρου κάλλους κείμενο.
Είναι αυτό που λένε _άμα έχεις τέτοιους φίλους..._


----------



## Elsa (Oct 28, 2012)

Ας ακούσουμε και τον ίδιο, σε ένα χτεσινοβραδινό βίντεο:


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2012)

Συνέντευξη του Mark Mazower στο παρακάτω βίντεο, μετά τη βράβευσή του προ ημερών στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής:

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/synentefxeis/o_mark_mazaoyer_sto_news_247_epikindynes_oi_fantasiwseis_kuklwn_ths_aristeras.1983201.html

Δεν κρύβει την περιφρόνησή του για την ελληνική πολιτική τάξη, αλλά ούτε και την κάθετη διαφωνία του με τη γραμμή Τσίπρα-Λαφαζάνη, ότι η επανάσταση στην Ευρώπη θ' αρχίσει από τον αδύνατο κρίκο της, την Ελλάδα· τη χαρακτηρίζει μάλιστα αυτή τη γραμμή κινηματογραφικού τύπου φαντασίωση. Για τη Μέρκελ δηλώνει ότι διαφωνεί μαζί της αλλά τη θαυμάζει.


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2012)

Την ίδια στιγμή, στη Γαλλία...
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/oct/28/french-left-crisis-economic-gloom


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2012)

Η παραπομπή Μπαξεβάνη έγινε κύριο άρθρο στη New York Times. (NYT)


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Σχετικά με το ζήτημα της φοροδιαφυγής (όχι των προσωπικών δεδομένων), ένα κείμενο από τη Γκάρντιαν, το οποίο συγκρίνει Ελλάδα και άλλες χώρες και γενικά θεωρεί χρήσιμη τη δημοσιοποίηση ονομάτων (εγώ διαφωνώ και το είπα πιο πάνω και είχα και μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση με κάποιον που το όνομά του ήταν στη λίστα). Εντούτοις με βάζει σε σκέψεις, που δεν έχω το χρόνο να καθίσω να ψάξω, οι οποίες είναι σε γενικές γραμμές πράγματα που έχω ξαναπεί, του είδους: μήπως κάνοντας τη φοροδιαφυγή (πραγματική ή ιδεατή) επίκεντρο της δημόσιας συζήτησης περί οικονομικής κρίσης αγνοούμε τα άλλα μέτρα που θα λύσουν τα προβλήματά μας; Χωρίς να λέω ότι καλά κάνουν όσοι φοροδιαφεύγουν (που ίσως απαντήσουν πέντε στο μήνυμα αυτό και θα λένε ότι αυτό κάνω, με πρώτη την Παλάβρα), η αύξηση των κρατικών εσόδων δεν θα φέρει πίσω στην Ευρώπη τις δουλειές που έφυγαν για την Κίνα, δεν θα αλλάξει το γεγονός ότι είμαστε μια ήπειρος που γερνάει, δεν θα κάνει πιο εργατικούς τους δημόσιους υπάλληλους κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως θα σε εκπλήξω, διότι είμαι κατά της δημοσιοποίησης της λίστας - η οποία πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είχε αξιοποιηθεί από τις ελληνικές αρχές με τον τρόπο που αξιοποιήθηκε από τις γαλλικές. Τα είπε κάπου ο Δόκτωρ καλύτερα από μένα, νομίζω.

Όσο για τα άλλα μέτρα, και πάλι κάπου έχω ξαναπεί ότι για μένα το μοντέλο ζωής μας με το οποίο συμβαδίζει η οικονομία μας είναι λάθος, και είναι και κακό για τον πλανήτη. Αντί δηλαδή να δούμε πώς θα φέρουμε πίσω τις δουλειές που φεύγουν για την Κίνα, ίσως θα ήταν καλό να δούμε αν μπορούμε να ζήσουμε χωρίς να υπερκαταναλώνουμε.

Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι μέχρι να φτιάξουμε το μοντέλο ζωής μας πρέπει κάτι βλάκες σαν κι εμένα να πληρώνουν ένα σκασμό λεφτά σε φόρους, ενώ άλλοι έξυπνοι να φοροδιαφεύγουν - το ίδιο που λες κι εσύ, δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

Επειδή κι εγώ είμαι υπέρ της αξιοποίησης της λίστας από τις αρμόδιες αρχές και όχι υπέρ της δημοσιοποίησης της λίστας από τους Ταρζάν της ελληνικής δημοσιογραφίας, βρήκα και ένα άρθρο που με εκφράζει:

*Κυνηγοί κεφαλών* του Κώστα Ρεσβάνη


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επειδή κι εγώ είμαι υπέρ της αξιοποίησης της λίστας από τις αρμόδιες αρχές και όχι υπέρ της δημοσιοποίησης της λίστας από τους Ταρζάν της ελληνικής δημοσιογραφίας, βρήκα και ένα άρθρο που με εκφράζει:
> 
> *Κυνηγοί κεφαλών* του Κώστα Ρεσβάνη



Με πρόλαβες για δευτερόλεπτα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2012)

Και με κίνδυνο να γίνω πολύ δυσάρεστη:


Η αλφαβήτα της δημοσιογραφικής δεοντολογίας λέει ότι δεν δημοσιεύεις ποτέ κατηγορία κατά προσώπου αν πριν: [...] Δεν έχεις ακούσει και την άποψη αυτού που κατηγορείς και την οποία είσαι υ π ο χ ρ ε ω μ έ ν ο ς να δημοσιεύσεις.​



Τις λίγες φορές που έχω διαβάσει άρθρα και έχω δει εκπομπές του Βαξεβάνη, βλέπω ότι ποτέ δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να ζητήσει τη γνώμη της άλλης πλευράς, προφανώς επειδή αυτή του είναι ειδεχθής (σε αντίθεση με κάτι άλλους κουραμπιέδες, όπως ο Σταύρος Θεοδωράκης, και κάτι μέλη της λέσχης Μπίλντεμπεργκ, όπως ο Παπαχελάς). Μπορεί βέβαια να κάνω και λάθος, και να μην το κάνει αυτό πάντα - δεν τον πολυαντέχω για να τον παρακολουθώ και συστηματικά.

Για να μην πω πόσο τον αντιπάθησα όταν στις πρόσφατες προεκλογικές περιόδους κατακεραύνωνε όσους ήταν κατά της αριστεράς λέγοντας και ξαναλέγοντας και ξαναματαλέγοντας «φοβάστε ότι οι αριστεροί θα μας πάρουν τις γυναίκες», λες και οι γυναίκες είναι αρνιά ή μοσχάρες ή κάτι τέτοιο, τέλος πάντων, και όχι άνθρωποι όπως οι άντρες στους οποίους προφανώς απευθυνόταν. (Σας έχω πρήξει με τα φεμινιστικά, το ξέρω, αλλά μερικές φορές δεν μπορώ!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάντως θα σε εκπλήξω, διότι είμαι κατά της δημοσιοποίησης της λίστας - η οποία πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είχε αξιοποιηθεί από τις ελληνικές αρχές με τον τρόπο που αξιοποιήθηκε από τις γαλλικές. Τα είπε κάπου ο Δόκτωρ καλύτερα από μένα, νομίζω.


Τα είχα πει για την αξιοποίηση, αλλά ως προς τη δημοσιοποίηση, τα (θαμμένα κάπου βαθιά) δημοσιογραφικά ένστικτα και αντανακλαστικά μου ανεβαίνουν σαν το Κράκεν στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και ουρλιάζουν: Τυπωθήτω! Τυπωθήτω!



Palavra said:


> Όσο για τα άλλα μέτρα, και πάλι κάπου έχω ξαναπεί ότι για μένα το μοντέλο ζωής μας με το οποίο συμβαδίζει η οικονομία μας είναι λάθος, και είναι και κακό για τον πλανήτη. Αντί δηλαδή να δούμε πώς θα φέρουμε πίσω τις δουλειές που φεύγουν για την Κίνα, ίσως θα ήταν καλό να δούμε αν μπορούμε να ζήσουμε χωρίς να υπερκαταναλώνουμε.


Οι δουλειές που φεύγουν στην Κίνα θα ξανάρθουν εδώ μόνο αν γίνουμε (κοινωνικά, οικονομικά κ.λπ.) πολύ χειρότεροι από την Κίνα (ή η Κίνα πολύ καλύτερη από εμάς). Για να ανταγωνιστείς ένα οικονομικό μοντέλο πρέπει να ξεπεράσεις κατά πολύ τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του πριν αρχίσεις να του παίρνεις δουλειές και το κινέζικο οικονομικό μοντέλο χάνει δουλειές σήμερα μόνο από ακόμη πιο φτωχές και αυταρχικές περιοχές της υφηλίου (π.χ Βιετνάμ, Σρι Λάνκα, αφρικανικές χώρες που έχουν γίνει οιονεί κινεζικές αποικίες κττ).

Πριν από μερικές μέρες, ο Ρόμνεϊ είπε ότι «θα φέρει πίσω στην Αμερική τις δουλειές που χάθηκαν από τα iPad που κατασκευάζονται στην Κίνα» και σε αυτό του απάντησαν, φυσικά, ότι ούτε μία κατασκευστική δουλειά σχετική με το iPad δεν δημιουργήθηκε στην Αμερική για να φύγει μετά στην Κίνα. Ίσα ίσα, αν δεν υπήρχε το κινεζικό οικονομικό, βιομηχανικό, εργασιακό κλπ. περιβάλλον, ίσως να μην είχε γίνει καν εφικτό εξαρχής το iPad (και όλα τα iPad της γης).



Κώστας Ρεσβάνης στο Protagon said:


> Η αλφαβήτα της δημοσιογραφικής δεοντολογίας λέει ότι δεν δημοσιεύεις ποτέ κατηγορία κατά προσώπου αν πριν: [...] Δεν έχεις ακούσει και την άποψη αυτού που κατηγορείς και την οποία είσαι υ π ο χ ρ ε ω μ έ ν ο ς να δημοσιεύσεις.​



Εγώ αλλιώς τα θυμάμαι τα δημοσιογραφικά που είχα μάθει (πριν βέβαια από τις δημοσιογραφικές σχολές του κιλού όπου καταφεύγουν όσοι δεν μπορούν να βρουν αλλού αναβολή στράτευσης). Βασικά, συνοψίζονταν σε μία λέξη μόνο: Γουότεργκεϊτ.

Και με το συμπάθιο, και με την τεράστια εκτίμηση που έχω στον Ρεσβάνη, που τον θεωρώ πραγματικό δάσκαλο, εδώ αντιμετωπίζει το θέμα πολύ γραφειοκρατικά για τα γούστα μου. Για παράδειγμα, κτγμ, ο δημοσιογράφος δεν πρέπει να είναι δικαστής για να κρίνει ποιος είναι αθώος και ποιος ένοχος. Ο δημοσιογράφος πρέπει να παρουσιάζει την είδηση. Ολόκληρη και αφτιασίδωτη, με αμερόληπτο τρόπο και χωρίς άμεση προσωπική εμπλοκή.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 30, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και με κίνδυνο να γίνω πολύ δυσάρεστη:
> 
> 
> Η αλφαβήτα της δημοσιογραφικής δεοντολογίας λέει ότι δεν δημοσιεύεις ποτέ *κατηγορία κατά προσώπου* αν πριν: [...] Δεν έχεις ακούσει και την άποψη αυτού που κατηγορείς και την οποία είσαι υ π ο χ ρ ε ω μ έ ν ο ς να δημοσιεύσεις.​


Παρότι δεν μου είναι ιδιαιτέρως συμπαθής ο Βαξεβάνης, να επισημάνω ότι, τυπικά, δεν κατηγόρησε κανέναν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

Δέχεστε κάποιοι πιο εύκολα τη δημοσιοποίηση από τον Βαξεβάνη λόγω της αδράνειας των αρχών ή και της απόκρυψης της λίστας. Οπότε λες «ορίστε η λίστα, κάντε κάτι» και όσο δεν κάνουν κάτι αυτοί που μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι οι υπόλοιποι θα πιστεύουμε ότι κάποιοι στη λίστα είναι φοροκλέφτες, γιατί σε σχέση με τη φοροκλοπή συζητάμε τη λίστα (κάποιοι μπορεί να νομίζουν και ότι πρόκειται για καταθέτες που πήραν τα λεφτά τους και έφυγαν, ενώ κανονικά η λίστα είναι παλιά). Ο Βαξεβάνης δεν κατηγόρησε κανέναν, απλώς έριξε τη λίστα στην αρένα — δεν την έβαλε στη βιτρίνα κάποιου μουσείου.

Προσθήκη για dr7x: Άλλο το Watergate και άλλο μια λίστα καταθετών στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο. Από δημοσιογραφική άποψη, καμία σχέση.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2012)

Μισό λεπτό (και δεν το λέω για να υπερασπιστώ τον Βαξεβάνη): Η κίνησή του περισσότερο είχε να κάνει με το χοντρό δούλεμα και την αέναη κολοκυθιά των οποίων ήμασταν μάρτυρες τις τελευταίες μέρες — πού είναι η λίστα, μια λίστα μα ποια λίστα, να κάνει η μάνα κ.ο.κ...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2012)

Ακριβώς - το θέμα είναι να σταματήσει η κολοκυθιά. Γιατί, ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας: οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι που έχουν χρήματα στην άκρη και τη δυνατότητα να τα βγάλουν έξω, είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην προτιμήσουν την αστάθεια των ελληνικών τραπεζών. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι φοροφυγάδες: κάποιοι μπορεί να δηλώνουν πράγματι τα έσοδα από τους τόκους τους, όπως επιβάλλει ο νόμος - πια όμως, ο «λαός» διψάει για αίμα. Ποιος μας λέει ότι αύριο μεθαύριο δεν θα αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος από αυτούς που βρίσκονται στη λίστα την οργή των συμπολιτών του, ενδεχομένως και αδίκως;

Οπότε, αν ζούσαμε σε μια χώρα που λειτουργούσε, θα ήταν καλό να είχαν γίνει οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες από το κράτος. Αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προσθήκη για dr7x: Άλλο το Watergate και άλλο μια λίστα καταθετών στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο. Από δημοσιογραφική άποψη, καμία σχέση.


Μου έστειλαν αποκλειστικά και έγκυρα τη λίστα με τους 12.500 παραλήπτες της επιστολής της εφορίας, όπου τους επισημαίνει ότι έβγαλαν χρήμα που δεν δικαιολογείται από τα εισοδήματα που δηλώνουν. Θα τη δημοσιεύσουμε εδώ ή να ανοίξω δικό μου ιστολόγιο; Πρέπει να διασταυρώσω και τους 12.500 και να δημοσιεύσω 12.500 δηλώσεις και να αμυνθώ σε 12.500 προσφυγές ασφαλιστικών μέτρων ή αρκεί να διασταυρώσω την εγκυρότητα του αποστολέα και να ρισκάρω τη δημοσιογραφική μου ακεραιότητα μετά, στα δικαστήρια;

Όσο για το ποιος είναι φοροκλέφτης στην Ελλάδα ή όχι, νομίζω ότι μια λίστα όσων δεν φοροκλέβουν με το τρέχον σύστημα θα είχε ακόμη λιγότερα μέλη από τη λίστα *Β*αξεβάνη. Θυμίζω ότι η μη λήψη απόδειξης είναι φορολογική παράβαση που τιμωρείται με πρόστιμο.

Και δεν διαφωνώ ότι σε ένα ευνομούμενο κράτος η λίστα θα είχε ήδη αξιοποιηθεί όσο μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί. Επίσης, δεν θα κρυβόταν από ερμαρίου σε ερμάριο επιτρέποντας απίστευτες πολιτικές σπέκουλες και αποπροσανατολισμούς.

Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς, η απόλυτη διαφάνεια είναι μια από τις πολύ ισχυρές άμυνες που έχει η δημοκρατία στις ζοφερές καταστάσεις κακοδιαχείρισης των καιρών μας (και γι' αυτό θα περίμενα π.χ., σήμερα Τρίτη, να έχει ήδη υπάρξει ανακοίνωση από τον τρέχοντα κάτοχο της λίστας τουλάχιστον ως προς το αν έχει στα χέρια του την ίδια με τη δημοσιευμένη λίστα).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μισό λεπτό (και δεν το λέω για να υπερασπιστώ τον Βαξεβάνη): Η κίνησή του περισσότερο είχε να κάνει με το χοντρό δούλεμα και την αέναη κολοκυθιά των οποίων ήμασταν μάρτυρες τις τελευταίες μέρες — πού είναι η λίστα, μια λίστα μα ποια λίστα, να κάνει η μάνα κ.ο.κ...


Και όχι με το ότι πούλησε 90.000 φύλλα;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Και όχι με το ότι πούλησε 90.000 φύλλα;


Παράπλευρη ωφέλεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Και όχι με το ότι πούλησε 90.000 φύλλα;


Και με αυτό, φυσικά. Αλλά τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι η σωστή δημοσιογραφία πρέπει να ασκείται δωρεάν; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ξεπουλήσει οποιαδήποτε εφημερίδα αποκαλύψει κάτι σημαντικό;


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μισό λεπτό (και δεν το λέω για να υπερασπιστώ τον Βαξεβάνη): Η κίνησή του περισσότερο είχε να κάνει με το χοντρό δούλεμα και την αέναη κολοκυθιά των οποίων ήμασταν μάρτυρες τις τελευταίες μέρες — πού είναι η λίστα, μια λίστα μα ποια λίστα, να κάνει η μάνα κ.ο.κ...





nickel said:


> Δέχεστε κάποιοι πιο εύκολα τη δημοσιοποίηση από τον Βαξεβάνη λόγω της αδράνειας των αρχών ή και της απόκρυψης της λίστας.



Αυτό ακριβώς αναγνωρίζω ξεκινώντας το δικό μου κειμενάκι. Δεν ξέρω αν ο Βαξεβάνης έχει κάνει δημοσιογραφική επιτυχία ή είναι το βαποράκι σε κάποια σκοπιμότητα. Ο ίδιος το είδε σαν δημοσιογραφική επιτυχία και δεν προβληματίστηκε για το ζήτημα των προσωπικών δεδομένων. Όταν δηλώνω ότι δεν συμφωνώ με την ενέργειά του (ο Ρεσβάνης περιγράφει τι θα έκανε ο ίδιος), δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θεωρώ τουλάχιστον ηλίθιο τον έως τώρα χειρισμό του θέματος από τις αρμόδιες αρχές (δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερα, για να επεκταθώ σε άλλους χαρακτηρισμούς). Και μια και μιλάμε συνέχεια για συμψηφισμούς, δεν θέλω το ένα κακό να με κάνει να δέχομαι το επόμενο κακό. Θέλω στα μάτια μου να είναι όλα κακά.

(Ένα κάρο έχετε γράψει στο μεταξύ· εγώ στον Ζαζ απαντώ τώρα.)


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Παρόμοια έλεγαν κι άλλα άρθρα που διάβασα, Νίκελ. Τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών όμως είναι παρόμοια με σχόλια που διάβασα και άκουσα αλλού, ότι δηλαδή δεν είναι ντε και καλά φοροφυγάδες όλοι αυτοί, οπότε γιατί θίγονται. 
Αλλά δεν ήταν αυτό το θέμα μου. Υπολογίζεται ότι στην ΕΕ η φοροδιαφυγή είναι το 2-2.5% του ΑΕΠ (της ΕΕ). Μου είναι δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι από αυτό το 2% κρέμεται η ευημερία της ΕΕ, όσο κι αν είναι μεγάλο ποσό σε ευρώ. 
Επίσης, η φοροδιαφυγή είναι φαινόμενο που έχει μελετηθεί πολύ από τους οικονομολόγους και υπάρχουν και μοντέλα και θεωρίες και Νομπέλ έχουν δοθεί, και όλα τα σχετικά. Και μας λένε ότι η φοροδιαφυγή σχετίζεται πολύ με την μαύρη οικονομία των καθημερινών χαμηλόποσων οικονομικών δραστηριοτήτων και έχει σχέση με τα ποσοστά φορολόγησης, την ανισοκατανομή του πλούτου, διάφορους παράγοντες συμπεριφοράς κλπ. Δηλαδή είναι φαινόμενο των μικρομεσαίων όχι των μεγαλοκαρχαριών (που φοροαποφεύγουν). 
Εντούτοις, καλλιεργείται συστηματικά η εικόνα του φοροφυγά με τα εκατομμύρια στην Ελβετία. Όμως ας πάμε πίσω λίγα χρόνια, στην Ελλάδα της εποχής των συνεχών υποτιμήσεων της δραχμής, του πληθωρισμού και των αυστηρότατων τελωνειακών ελέγχων. Θυμάμαι που θα πήγαινε ένας θείος μου σε μια εμπορική διεθνή έκθεση και είχε έρθει σ'εμάς που είχαμε σχετική ραπτομηχανή* για να του ράψουμε τη ζώνη του, στην οποία είχε κρύψει δολλάρια αγορασμένα στη μαύρη αγορά, γιατί ήταν πολύ πολύπλοκη διαδικασία η νόμιμη εξαγωγή και μέχρι να πάρει την έγκριση από την τράπεζα θα είχε περάσει η έκθεση. 
Θυμάμαι επίσης πόσο έκαναν φύλλο φτερό τις βαλίτσες όχι μόνο στα ελληνικά τελωνεία αλλά και σε όλα τα ευρωπαϊκά, επομένως αυτό που βλέπουμε σε κάτι ταινίες τύπου Τζέημς Μποντ με τον ήρωα να ταξιδεύει σε όλη την Ευρώπη με έναν χαρτοφύλακα κλεμμένα λεφτά είναι κάτι που συνέβαινε μόνο στο σινεμά, άντε και σε κανέναν θαρραλέο κακοποιό. 
Μ'αυτά θέλω να πω ότι ήταν πάρα πολύ δύσκολο σε όσους δεν είχαν νόμιμη πρόσβαση στο εξωτερικό να βγάλουν χρήματα από την Ελλάδα, εκτός αν ήθελαν να βγουν παράνομα από τη χώρα, π.χ. να πάνε στην Ελβετία με τα πόδια ίσως, διασχίζοντας δεκαπέντε χώρες με τους ελέγχους τους (οι μισές κομμουνιστικές, όλες σχεδόν να απαιτούν βίζα κλπ κλπ). Τέτοια ρίσκα δεν τα παίρνεις για μικροποσά. 
Που μας πάει στο επόμενο, οι Ελβετικές τράπεζες δεν άνοιγαν λογαριασμό για μικροποσά (όπου μικροποσά π.χ. οτιδήποτε κάτω του εκατομμυρίου, δολλάρια φυσικά, ποσό αστρονομικό για τους περισσότερους), _και_ ζητούσαν να έχει ο καταθέτης εγγυητή κάποιον καλό πελάτη τους για να του ανοίξουν λογαριασμό. επιπλέον, τα επιτόκια στην Ελβετία είναι και ήταν πάντα τα χαμηλότερα διεθνώς, κι αυτό γιατί η Ελβετία πουλάει σιγουριά και ανωνυμία, όχι κέρδος. Επιπλέον αυτός που έχει χρήματα κρυμμένα στην Ελβετία αν τα χρειαστεί στην Ελλάδα θα πρέπει να βρει τρόπο να τα φέρει νόμιμα για το πόθεν έσχες, που σημαίνει ότι και πάλι λίγοι είναι αυτοί που έχουν τέτοιες δυνατότητες. 
Κι όταν το τραπεζικό σύστημα στην Ελλάδα εκσυγχρονίστηκε και η μετακίνηση έγινε εύκολη κλπ, δεν θέλαμε μόνο να τα φυλάμε αλλά και να τα τρώμε. Μ'όλα αυτά θέλω να πω ότι η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων φοροφυγάδων τα ξοδεύει στην Ελλάδα και γι'αυτό στην λίστα δεν είδαμε παρά ονόματα γνωστά, που δεν περιμέναμε να τα μάθουμε από τη λίστα, και επαγγέλματα που νόμιμα έχουν λογαριασμούς στο εξωτερικό. Δεν είδαμε π.χ. το όνομα της διευθύντριας του ΙΚΑ που είχε την πολυτελή βίλλα, που τη συλλάβανε πριν λίγο καιρό. Δεν είδαμε ποδοσφαιριστές ή αρτίστες των ρηάλιτι. 

Τεσπά, κανονικά τώρα θα έπρεπε να δουλεύω, όχι να χαζεύω, οπότε σταματώ εδώ. 

*ραπτομηχανή δερμάτινων, όχι ραπτομηχανή συναλλάγματος.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2012)

Η ευθύνη της δημοσίευσης, του Τάσου Τέλλογλου (τα χώνει και στην εισαγγελία, ουχί αδίκως, κατά τη γνώμη μου).


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μου έστειλαν αποκλειστικά και έγκυρα τη λίστα με τους 12.500 παραλήπτες της επιστολής της εφορίας, όπου τους επισημαίνει ότι έβγαλαν χρήμα που δεν δικαιολογείται από τα εισοδήματα που δηλώνουν. Θα τη δημοσιεύσουμε εδώ ή να ανοίξω δικό μου ιστολόγιο; Πρέπει να διασταυρώσω και τους 12.500 και να δημοσιεύσω 12.500 δηλώσεις και να αμυνθώ σε 12.500 προσφυγές ασφαλιστικών μέτρων ή αρκεί να διασταυρώσω την εγκυρότητα του αποστολέα και να ρισκάρω τη δημοσιογραφική μου ακεραιότητα μετά, στα δικαστήρια;


Μαζί με τη δημοσίευση θα περιγράφεις και μεθόδους λιντσαρίσματος; Θα υπάρχει και ταρίφα; Αν έχει κλέψει από 1.000 έως 10.000 ευρώ, περιοριζόμαστε στη ρίψη ντοματών. Από 10.000 έως 100.000 ευρώ, προτιμούμε αβγά, κατά προτίμηση κλούβια. Και το μενού βελτιώνεται σε μεγαλύτερα ποσά.

Μπρρρ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μαζί με τη δημοσίευση θα περιγράφεις και μεθόδους λιντσαρίσματος; Θα υπάρχει και ταρίφα; Αν έχει κλέψει από 1.000 έως 10.000 ευρώ, περιοριζόμαστε στη ρίψη ντοματών. Από 10.000 έως 100.000 ευρώ, προτιμούμε αβγά, κατά προτίμηση κλούβια. Και το μενού βελτιώνεται σε μεγαλύτερα ποσά.
> 
> Μπρρρ!


Επειδή λοιπόν είμαστε κοινωνία κάφρων λιντσαριστών (που είμαστε), ο δημοσιογράφος δεν θα δημοσιεύσει αυτή την τεράστια είδηση; Εκτός αν θεωρούμε ότι δεν είναι είδηση -να το συζητήσουμε αυτό.

Θα ήταν είδηση αν η λίστα περιείχε μόνο πολιτικούς, γενικώς;
Θα ήταν είδηση αν η λίστα περιείχε εμπλεκόμενους σε μιζοσκάνδαλο;
Δεν ήταν είδηση τις προάλλες που ξεφώνησαν (τα Νέα, νομίζω) τους καλλιτέχνες;

Είναι δυνατόν να μαθαίνει η κοινή γνώμη ονόματα παραβατών αφού τελεσιδικήσουν οι υπερδεκαετείς δικαστικοί αγώνες; Τι είναι είδηση, τότε;

Και το Γουοτεργκέιτ ήταν η αποκάλυψη μιας τεράστιας κυβερνητικής παρανομίας μετά από έρευνα και δημοσιεύματα που διαψεύδονταν συνεχώς από τους κυβερνητικούς εκπροσώπους. Κατά την άποψη «ρωτάμε και κρίνουμε», δεν θα είχε δημοσιευτεί τίποτε, αφού με την πρώτη ερώτηση προς την κυβέρνηση θα είχαν επέμβει οι μηχανισμοί κουκουλώματος.

Εντάξει, άλλο Washington Post και άλλο Hot Doc, αλλά η αρχή δεν είναι ίδια;


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Σχετικά με την αξιοποίηση που αναφέρετε πολύ: κοιτάζοντας προχτές τη λίστα (ναι, τη μελέτησα), δεν βρήκα πολλές εκπλήξεις. Ο εφοριακός μπορεί να έβρισκε ακόμα λιγότερες εκπλήξεις. 

Αυτό που ήταν απαράδεκτο από την αρχή και ενδεικτικό του τρόπου που ασκείται και η πολιτική και η δημοσιογραφία στην Ελλάδα είναι το ότι έγινε όλο αυτό το σώου από την αρχή. Αυτή η λίστα και όλες οι σχετικές είναι υπόθεση της εφορίας και για ευνόητους λόγους θα έπρεπε να είχε τηρηθεί μυστικότητα από την παραλαβή της και μετά. Δεν χρειαζόταν να ξέρε το κοινό την ύπαρξη της λίστας. Θα μπορούσε να κυκλοφορήσει σαν φήμη και ράδιο αρβύλα ότι η εφορία ψάχνει φοροφυγάδες με βάση κάποια λίστα που λέγεται ότι κλάπηκε από κάποια τράπεζα κλπ κλπ. Αλλά επειδή μας ενδιαφέρει κυρίως η εντύπωση κι όχι η ουσία (κι αυτό από βλακεία, όχι από συνωμοσία), δεν μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε το στόμα μας κλειστό.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και με αυτό, φυσικά. Αλλά τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι η σωστή δημοσιογραφία πρέπει να ασκείται δωρεάν; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ξεπουλήσει οποιαδήποτε εφημερίδα αποκαλύψει κάτι σημαντικό;




Η σωστή δημοσιογραφία δεν πρέπει να ασκείται δωρεάν. Προφανώς. (Ούτε η μη σωστή, εδώ που τα λέμε).
Όμως.
Θεωρείς σημαντική τη λίστα που _δημοσίευσε ο Βαξεβάνης; _ Προσοχή: όχι τη λίστα Λαγκάρντ -τη λίστα που _δημοσίευσε ο Βαξεβάνης._
Μέχρι να με πείσει κάποιος για το αντίθετο, όλες οι ενδείξεις με οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν ταυτίζονται. Ένα το κρατούμενο.
Αν ο Βαξεβάνης πίστευε ακράδαντα ότι είχε στο χέρι του κάτι σημαντικό, και αν η πρόθεσή του ήταν η απονομή δικαιοσύνης και όχι το κέρδος -υλικό και όχι μόνο- ας την παρέδιδε στον εισαγγελέα. Και ας κρατούσε κι αυτός ένα αντίγραφο, στην τελική.

Το είπα και νωρίτερα με άλλο σχόλιο και πείθομαι όλο και περισσότερο γι' αυτό: Με τον τρόπο που μεθοδεύτηκε το όλο θέμα της λίστας απ' την αρχή ως το τέλος ένα πράγμα κατάφερε μόνο: να την ακυρώσει. Ή μάλλον και κάτι ακόμα: να χορτάσει τα κανιβαλικά ένστικτα του "κοινού". Τίποτ' άλλο.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

Έτσι, εν είδει πυροτεχνήματος: ρωτήστε όποιον θέλετε, και τον πιο ψαγμένο, τι συνειρμό του δημιουργεί η φράση _*καταθέτης με λογαριασμό στην Ελβετία.*_ Α priori και de facto. Και μετά ελάτε να με πείσετε αν η δημοσίευση _οποιασδήποτε λίστας _στη σημερινή Ελλάδα της κρίσης δεν είναι (για την ώρα) ένα κλικ κάτω από την νοερή (για την ώρα) προγραφή.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ήταν είδηση τις προάλλες που ξεφώνησαν (τα Νέα, νομίζω) τους καλλιτέχνες;



Αυτό το έχω δει πολύ σαν επιχείρημα αλλά αυτά τα στοιχεία δεν είναι της ίδιας κατηγορίας με τις δηλώσεις των πολιτικών;


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

@dr7x (διότι μπλέκουμε τα μπούτια μας...): Άλλο είναι η αποκάλυψη κάποιου κυβερνητικού / κρατικού / οικονομικού σκανδάλου με στοιχεία που κρίνονται ικανοποιητικά από τον δημοσιογράφο. (Ξέρουμε ότι πολίτες που θεωρούν ότι συκοφαντούνται από δημοσιεύματα προσφεύγουν στα δικαστήρια, όπου μπορεί να δικαιωθούν.) Και άλλο να ξεκινήσει μια συνεχής διαπόμπευση, όπως των τραγουδιστών, όπου ακόμα και βουλευτές διάβασαν τη λίστα και έσπευσαν να πουν τις κοτσάνες τους στη Βουλή, αδικώντας ανθρώπους (δεν θυμάμαι ποιον βλάκα άκουσα, μου ήρθε να σπάσω την τηλεόραση). Αν θυμάμαι καλά, και για τη λίστα των καλλιτεχνών είχα αντιρρήσεις. Αυτό που θέλουμε είναι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα της φοροδιαφυγής με δίκαιους, σωστούς, επιστημονικούς τρόπους. Αν αρχίσει μια διαδικασία όπου οι δημοσιογράφοι των σκανδάλων θα ρίχνουν κόσμο από «οριζόντιες»* λίστες στο λαό για να βγάλει τα απωθημένα του, ούτε η υποσαχάρια Αφρική δεν θα μας ζηλεύει πια.


* Τα χλωρά μαζί με τα ξερά.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ήταν είδηση τις προάλλες που ξεφώνησαν (τα Νέα, νομίζω) τους καλλιτέχνες;


Στη συγκεκριμένη είδηση αναφερόταν η αναντιστοιχία ανάμεσα στα ποσά που δήλωσαν στην Εφορία και στα οφθαλμοφανώς μεγαλύτερα έσοδά τους. Δεν διαπομπεύτηκε κανείς γενικώς και αορίστως στη βάση μιας θολής και αναπόδεικτης παρανομίας. Επιπλέον, όσοι ένιωσαν να θίγονται, είχαν ένα πολυπληθές και εν πολλοίς sympathetic ακροατήριο. Για μένα αυτό αρκεί για να κάνει τη διαφορά.

Και στο Γουοτεργκέιτ οι δημοσιογράφοι αποκάλυψαν _*κυβερνητική παρανομία*_. Και όχι μια οποιαδήποτε κυβερνητική παρανομία, αλλά μια παρανομία που διαπράχτηκε στα υψηλότερα δυνατά κλιμάκια. Δεν έριξαν δύο χιλιάδες ανθρώπους, ζωντανούς και νεκρούς, δίκαιους και άδικους, βορά στα αδηφάγα μάτια μας. Γι' αυτό μαγκιά τους!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

Μια σαλατα ρωσικη, κοιταζοντας τη λιστα, βλεπω λαμογια λογης λογης, διαφορους πεθαμενους χρονια, εφοπλιστες που ζουν μονιμα εξω και φορολογουνται εκει, μεγαλογιατρους αλλα και διαφορους που κανεις δεν ξερει αν ειναι τιμιοι η οχι, ονοματα κοινοτυπα που ταιριαζουν σε δεκαδες ανθρωπους, ποιος απο τους αναγνωστες μπορει να ξεχωρισει οτι ο κυριος ταδε ειναι σωστος η οχι, ποιος μπορει να ξερει οτι αλλος εχει μονο πια ελληνικο ονομα και ξενο διαβατηριο οντας γεννημενος στο Λονδινο ζει και φορολογειτε εκει?, μια σαλατα που μονο η δικαιοσυνη καλειται να λυση, στο μεταξυ ο Μπαξεβανης παιρνει παρασημα λαικισμου, για τη ζημια ομως της συνωνυμιας δεν του καιγεται καρφι, τα παντα για την αρενα

Σχόλιο σε εφημερίδα.
Με 16 likes και *45* dislikes. Τυχαίο; Έλαμουντέ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

Επειδή ξεκινάω να γράψω μια απάντηση και μου βγαίνουν σεντόνια, επιτρέψτε μου να περιοριστώ στα ειδικά:

_Υπάρχει πολιτικό σκάνδαλο γύρω από τη λίστα Λαγκάρντ;_ —Υπάρχει ένας άνθρωπος στην Ελλάδα που να αμφιβάλλει ότι οι χειρισμοί (πολλών και διαφόρων, υψηλόβαθμων και χαμηλόβαθμων) πλησιάζουν ώρες ώρες τα όρια της βλακείας σε σημείο που να αποτελούν σκάνδαλο έστω και μόνο γι' αυτόν τον λόγο;

_Δίνει λύση η λίστα Βαξεβάνη;_ (ελπίζω να προσέξατε ότι χρησιμοποίησα ήδη πιο πριν αυτόν τον όρο). —Όχι. Λειτουργεί όμως καταλυτικά. Ανέφερα ήδη ότι θα περίμενα από τους τρέχοντες νόμιμους κατόχους να ανακοινώσουν αν είναι ίδια με την «επίσημη». Επίσης, γίνεται (πολύ χρήσιμη) συζήτηση για την επιλεκτική εφαρμογή των νόμων (γιατί π.χ. δεν εγκαλούνται και οι εφημερίδες που αναδημοσίευσαν τη λίστα), για τα όρια όπου η προστασία του προσωπικού υποχωρεί μπροστά στο δημόσιο συμφέρον, τέλος τέλος, για το τι σημαίνει είδηση.

Για τις γενικές τοποθετήσεις, επειδή δεν βλέπω να διαφωνούμε στη θεωρία αλλά σε διάφορα πρακτικά θέματα, προτιμώ να μείνω στο ότι συμφωνούμε σε αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Σχόλιο σε εφημερίδα.
> Με 16 likes και *45* dislikes. Τυχαίο; Έλαμουντέ!



Στο δικό σου πώς κάνουμε λάικ;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στο δικό σου πώς κάνουμε λάικ;


Έτσι: :clap:


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

Εγώ να κάνω λάικ στο #2177. Γιατί είναι σημαντικό να αναζητούμε τα σημεία στα οποία συμφωνούμε. Ακόμα και στο περίπου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

bernardina μεταφέροντας σχόλιο σε εφημερίδα said:


> [...]για τη ζημια ομως της συνωνυμιας δεν του καιγεται καρφι, τα παντα για την αρενα



Για να καταλάβω, δηλαδή. Επειδή π.χ. αναφέρεται κάπου ένας Νικόλαος Παπανδρέου, όσοι κατηγορούν τον αδελφό του ΓΑΠ για τα μύρια όσα θεωρούν ότι δικαιώθηκαν ενώ όσοι έλεγαν ως τώρα ότι _όποιος έχει στοιχεία_ κλπ. θεωρούν ότι δόθηκαν στοιχεία; Τι θα πει «ζημιά της συνωνυμίας»; Αν ήμουν ο Χ. Ταδόπουλος, άφραγκος και μακροχρόνια άνεργος, η αναφορά ενός συνωνύμου μου θα με καθιστούσε ύποπτο στα πλήθη; Ε, όχι δα!

Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε προσεκτικοί και αντικειμενικοί στους χειρισμούς μας, πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε ότι πρόκειται για μια συγκεκριμένη λίστα (άγνωστης και γι' αυτό ναι, ελεγχόμενης) προέλευσης με συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά. Τίποτε περισσότερο, τίποτε λιγότερο.

Και θα το πω, για τρίτη φορά σήμερα. Γιατί δεν βγαίνει ως σήμερα ο εισαγγελέας που έχει το στικάκι και ανακοινώσει ότι η λίστα που δημοσιεύτηκε δεν είναι αυτή που έχει στα χέρια του; Μήπως επειδή κυκλοφορούν πολλές τέτοιες λίστες στην πιάτσα και ο εισαγγελέας, που δεν την έχει παραλάβει με πρωτόκολλα και παράδοση-παραλαβή, δεν ξέρει τι έχει στα χέρια του και δεν μπορεί να εκτεθεί;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Με 16 likes και *45* dislikes.


Τα dislikes προέρχονται από Grammar Nazis.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Δόχτορα, μην παίζουμε με τις λεπτομέρειες. 
Εγώ πώς κατάλαβα διαβάζοντας τη λίστα ποιούς ξέρω και ποιούς όχι; Έχει όνομα και επάγγελμα. Πόσοι Μαρινόπουλοι αντιπρόσωποι Καρφούρ υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα; Πόσοι Τσαντίληδες έμποροι υφασμάτων; 
Πόσοι φοιτητές ιατρικής Χρήστοι Ταδόπουλοι, αδερφοί της Λούλας (Ευγενίας) Ταδοπούλου και υιοί του Νίκου Ταδόπουλου, αρχιτέκτονα, και της Ζέτας (Σταματίας) Ταδοπούλου- Δεινοπούλου, οικοκυράς;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί δεν βγαίνει ως σήμερα ο εισαγγελέας που έχει το στικάκι και ανακοινώσει ότι η λίστα που δημοσιεύτηκε δεν είναι αυτή που έχει στα χέρια του; Μήπως επειδή κυκλοφορούν πολλές τέτοιες λίστες στην πιάτσα και ο εισαγγελέας, που δεν την έχει παραλάβει με πρωτόκολλα και παράδοση-παραλαβή, δεν ξέρει τι έχει στα χέρια του και δεν μπορεί να εκτεθεί;



Εσύ τι λες;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τα dislikes προέρχονται από Grammar Nazis.



Γι' αυτό και μόνο ήμουν έτοιμη να του κοτσάρω κι εγώ ένα :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

Μπέρνι, εγώ λέω ότι ο εισαγγελέας δεν ξέρει τι έχει στα χέρια του (και αυτό _είναι_ πολιτικό σκάνδαλο).

Επίσης, είναι ενδιαφέρον αυτό το θέμα που έβαλες εδώ και μου ξέφυγε :



bernardina said:


> Αν ο Βαξεβάνης πίστευε ακράδαντα ότι είχε στο χέρι του κάτι σημαντικό, και αν η πρόθεσή του ήταν η απονομή δικαιοσύνης και όχι το κέρδος -υλικό και όχι μόνο- ας την παρέδιδε στον εισαγγελέα. Και ας κρατούσε κι αυτός ένα αντίγραφο, στην τελική.



Δεν νομίζω ότι η πρόθεση του δημοσιογράφου πρέπει να είναι η απονομή δικαιοσύνης. Πρόθεση του δημοσιογράφου πρέπει να είναι η δημοσίευση ειδήσεων. Αφού ερευνήσει και χωρίς να γίνει όργανο συμφερόντων, φυσικά. Ο δημοσιογράφος που αποβλέπει σε απονομή δικαιοσύνης είναι ήδη πολιτικός. Αλλά μη θυμώνεις; :), απλώς η γνώμη μου είναι.

Το κέρδος, στον κόσμο που ζούμε, νομίζω ότι το επιδιώκουμε όλοι μας.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι η πρόθεση του δημοσιογράφου πρέπει να είναι η απονομή δικαιοσύνης. Πρόθεση του δημοσιογράφου πρέπει να είναι η δημοσίευση ειδήσεων. Αφού ερευνήσει και χωρίς να γίνει όργανο συμφερόντων, φυσικά. Ο δημοσιογράφος που αποβλέπει σε απονομή δικαιοσύνης είναι ήδη πολιτικός. Αλλά μη θυμώνεις; :), απλώς η γνώμη μου είναι.
> Το κέρδος, στον κόσμο που ζούμε, νομίζω ότι το επιδιώκουμε όλοι μας.




Μα δεν το λέω εγώ -εμμέσως πλην σαφώς ο Βαξεβάνης το δηλώνει. Και όσοι προσπαθούν να δικαιολογήσουν τη δημοσίευση της λίστας. Μα, και σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις, αυτό δεν είναι το σκεπτικό; Α_ποκαλύπτω το σκάνδαλο για να αποδοθεί δικαιοσύνη, υποκαθιστώ τα αρμόδια όργανα που δεν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους, ξεσκεπάζω τη βρομιά γιατί είμαι ο αδέκαστος, με τα καθαρά χέρια _κλπ κλπ.
Ας έβγαινε ένας να το παραδεχτεί ωμά ότι επιδιώκει το κέρδος, όπως όλοι μας ;), να του βγάλω το καπέλο.
Όμως όταν σου παριστάνει ο Τράγκας τον τιμητή και τον αδικημένο, τι να πεις;

Και πώς θα μπορούσα ποτέ να σου θυμώσω, καλέ μου δόχτορα; Και μάλιστα _για τη γνώμη σου_...  Αν είναι δυναμόν! :laugh:




> Αφού ερευνήσει και χωρίς να γίνει όργανο συμφερόντων, φυσικά.


Αυτό μου επιτρέπεις να το μεγεθύνω, ε; ;););)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

Ύστερα από μια σύντομη συζήτηση με καλό φίλο, τελικά καταλήξαμε στα εξής:
Εκείνο που μας φοβίζει περισσότερο είναι η εκτονωτική λειτουργία αυτών των πραγμάτων. Το ότι, δηλαδή, λειτουργούμε μονίμως με το θυμικό. Ξέρουμε ότι βρομιές γίνονται, συχνά είμαστε κι εμείς μέσα σ' αυτές, άλλος λίγο άλλος πολύ, ο λαϊκισμός με τους πιστούς υπηρέτες του προσπαθεί να κρύψει τις μικρές "αναδεικνύοντας" δήθεν τις μεγάλες με ένα αισχρό finger-pointing που τελικά δείχνει τους πάντες _και γι' αυτό κανέναν,_ προσωρινά η δίψα για αίμα χορταίνεται, το θυμικό καταλαγιάζει, σε επίπεδο θεσμών και εφαρμογής των νόμων τίποτε δεν αλλάζει, η πολιτική απαξιώνεται, η έννοια δημοκρατία ευτελίζεται, η απονομή δικαιοσύνης γίνεται ανέκδοτο, και την επόμενη φορά τα βρίσκουμε πάλι μπροστά μας. Και αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί ο φαύλος κύκλος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...] ο λαϊκισμός με τους πιστούς υπηρέτες του προσπαθεί να κρύψει τις μικρές "αναδεικνύοντας" δήθεν τις μεγάλες [...]


 και το αντίθετο, κατά περίπτωση, θα έλεγα: να σκεπάσει τις μεγάλες προβάλλοντας και μεγαλώνοντας τις μικρές (και, στη συνέχεια, βλέπε παραπάνω)


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Πέστα ρε Μπέρνι. 
Αυτό προσπαθώ να πω κι εγώ τόσες φορές. Γι'αυτό παραπανω είπα ότι ακόμα κι αν πιάναμε όλους τους φοροφυγάδες, τα βασικά, δομικά προβλήματά μας δεν θα λύνονταν. 
Κι από την αλλη με τη στοχοποίηση- διαπόμπευση, ίσως- της Βίσση χτες, του Ταδόπουλου σήμερα, χαίρεται το φιλοθεάμον κοινό για λίγο, του βγαίνει προς τα έξω ο φθόνος και όλα, αλλά δε λύνεται το πρόβλημα της φοροδιαφυγής του δάσκαλου που κάνει ιδιαίτερα ή του γιατρού που δεν κόβει αποδείξεις.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αν ο Βαξεβάνης πίστευε ακράδαντα ότι είχε στο χέρι του κάτι σημαντικό, και αν η πρόθεσή του ήταν η απονομή δικαιοσύνης και όχι το κέρδος -υλικό και όχι μόνο- ας την παρέδιδε στον εισαγγελέα. Και ας κρατούσε κι αυτός ένα αντίγραφο, στην τελική.



Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι πρόθεση του δημοσιογράφου δεν είναι ούτε η απονομή δικαιοσύνης (μιας και η δημοσιογραφία δεν είναι μέσο επιβολής νόμου ούτε όργανο του δικαστικού συστήματος) ούτε το κέρδος, αλλά η αποκάλυψη της αλήθειας. Στο μέτρο που τα δύο έπονται της αποκάλυψης της αλήθειας, ακόμα καλύτερα (για τη δικαιοσύνη και την τσέπη του δημοσιογράφου).

Εξάλλου, καλύτερα ο δημοσιογράφος να αποβλέπει στα κέρδη από την πώληση των αποκαλύψεών του, παρά στα (ενδεχομένως ακόμα μεγαλύτερα) κέρδη από την αποσιώπησή τους.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Και για τα περί φθόνου που είπα, να πω τι έγινε προχτές που κάθισα και διάβασα την περίφημη λίστα. Ήμουνα φιλοξενούμενη σε φίλους που είχαν βγει έξω. Όταν γύρισαν τους είπα τι διάβαζα και η πρώτη τους ερώτηση ήταν: ποιους ηθοποιούς, ποιούς πολιτικούς, ποιούς τραγουδιστές έχει η λίστα; 
Και διέκρινα μια ψιλοαπογοήτευση που δεν ήταν η λίστα σαν τις κοσμικές στήλες της Μπίστικα. mg:

Κι είναι φυσικό σε εποχές οικονομικής δυσκολίας να στραφείς εναντίον αυτού που δεν _φαίνεται_ να περνάει τις ίδιες δυσκολίες. Ή να στραφεί ο τζίτζικας εναντίον του μέρμηγκα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Εξάλλου, καλύτερα ο δημοσιογράφος να αποβλέπει στα κέρδη από την πώληση των αποκαλύψεών του, παρά στα (ενδεχομένως ακόμα μεγαλύτερα) κέρδη από την αποσιώπησή τους.



Τα ψέματα που είναι οι μισές αλήθειες τα ξέρεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

Σχετικό, αλλά διαφορετικό: Το Δικαστήριο Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων επικρίνει τη βραδύτητα απονομής δικαιοσύνης στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2012)

Διαβάστε (http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/arti...eton-ston-g-agoudimo-gia-ofeiles-pros-to-nat/) και πείτε μου: Αξίζει τελικά να είναι κανείς μπαταξής προς το κράτος ή όχι;

Ποινή φυλάκισης τεσσάρων ετών και χρηματική εγγύηση 15.000 ευρώ με αναστολή, επιβλήθηκε από το πρώτο μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά στον πλοιοκτήτη της κοινοπραξίας Ga Ferries, Γεράσιμο Αγούδημο, για παλαιές οφειλές 970.000 ευρώ προς το ΝΑΤ, που αφορούν το Κεφάλαιο Ασφάλισης Επιβατών και Οχημάτων (ΚΑΕΟ), για την περίοδο από 01/05/2007 έως 30/12/2007.

Η συγκεκριμένη δίκη αφορούσε οφειλές της κοινοπραξίας GA FERRIES προς το ΝΑΤ για το έτος 2007, συνολικού ύψους 1.630.000 ευρώ.

Για ένα μέρος από τη συνολική οφειλή του 2007, που αφορά το ποσό των 660.000 ευρώ την περίοδο από 01/01/2007 έως 30/04/2007, λόγω παραγραφής δεν επιβλήθηκε καμία ποινή και έπαυσε οριστικά η δίωξη εναντίον του Γ. Αγούδημου.
*
Σύμφωνα* με την υπηρεσία ποινικής δίωξης ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών του ΝΑΤ, ο Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος οφείλει συνολικά προς το ταμείο των ναυτικών, υπέρ ΚΑΕΟ, περίπου 20 εκατ. ευρώ.


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2012)

Κατά 22 εκατ. ευρώ μειώνεται ο προϋπολογισμός της Βουλής (Καθημερινή)
Άντε και 200!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

σκάι said:


> [...]
> Σύμφωνα[/B] με την υπηρεσία ποινικής δίωξης ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών του ΝΑΤ, ο Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος οφείλει συνολικά προς το ταμείο των ναυτικών, υπέρ ΚΑΕΟ, περίπου 20 εκατ. ευρώ.



Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον η εξέλιξη και οι προσφυγές για το χοντρό ποσόν.

Κι αυτό επειδή εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι η απόφαση του στέλνει μήνυμα να πληρώσει, αλλιώς στην επόμενη δίκη και θα εκπέσει η αναστολή και θα φάει καμιά 15αριά χρονάκια τουλάχιστον. Χώρια που δεν μπορεί να την κοπανήσει στο εξωτερικό επειδή θα ενεργοποιήσει διεθνή εντάλματα σύλληψης, θα εκπέσει η αναστολή κ.λπ.

Ίσως θα έπρεπε να τον στείλουν κατευθείαν μέσα, αλλά από τη φυλακή πώς να μαζέψει λεφτά για να πληρώσει;


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο το άρθρο δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τι λέει. 
Αφορούσε η ποινή λέει 
α.


> παλαιές οφειλές 970.000 ευρώ προς το ΝΑΤ [...] για την περίοδο από 01/05/2007 έως 30/12/2007


Μετά λέει ότι 
β.


> Η συγκεκριμένη δίκη αφορούσε οφειλές της κοινοπραξίας GA FERRIES προς το ΝΑΤ για το έτος 2007


και μετά ότι 
γ.


> Για ένα μέρος από τη συνολική οφειλή του 2007 [...] λόγω παραγραφής δεν επιβλήθηκε καμία ποινή και έπαυσε οριστικά η δίωξη



Τελικά ποιά περίοδο αφορούσε η δίκη, γιατί παραγράφηκε κάτι του 2007 αλλά όχι τα πιο παλιά από το 2007 και γενικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα . 

Όσο για το ερώτημά σου Ζαζ, η απάντηση είναι προφανής και είναι πάγια τακτική σε εφορίες, πολεοδομίες, ΟΑΕΔ κλπ. Το πρόστιμο είναι συχνά πολύ μικρό σε σχέση με τα οφέλη από την παράβαση. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχει κινηθεί διαδικασία κατάσχεσης περιουσιακών στοιχείων της εταιρίας αξίας ίσης με τα χρέη προς το δημόσιο.


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Διαβάστε (http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/arti...eton-ston-g-agoudimo-gia-ofeiles-pros-to-nat/) και πείτε μου: Αξίζει τελικά να είναι κανείς μπαταξής προς το κράτος ή όχι;
> 
> Ποινή φυλάκισης τεσσάρων ετών και χρηματική εγγύηση 15.000 ευρώ με αναστολή,


Εγώ πάλι στην Καθημερινή διαβάζω "χωρίς αναστολή"!


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2012)

Κύπρος: «Έτοιμη» για την τρόικα η Λευκωσία, δηλώνει ο ΥΠΟΙΚ, Β. Σιαρλή (Καθημερινή)
Τα εισαγωγικά με κάνουν να τη φαντάζομαι δεμένη στο διπλό κρεβάτι, μπρούμυτα και με τον κώλο τουρλωμένο προς τα έξω και πάνω, να περιμένει την Τρόικα...Ανωμαλίες....


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2012)

Εκλογές στη Σικελία: (Καθημερινή)
Η Κοριέρε Ντέλα Σέρα πάντως εφιστά την προσοχή στο ότι κανένα κόμμα στην Σικελία δεν υπερέβη το 20% των ψήφων: «κινδυνεύουμε από μετάδοση του ελληνικού πολιτικού συνδρόμου, με ένα όλο και πιο διχασμένο πολιτικό τοπίο», γράφει η εφημερίδα του Μιλάνου, σύμφωνα με την οποία «το κόμμα του Σίλβιο Μπερλουσκόνι, σε αυτή την φάση, αδυνατεί να παίξει καθοριστικό ρόλο».
Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το τελευταίο καίριας σημασίας στοιχείο : το κόμμα Λαός της Ελευθερίας απώλεσε την πρωτοκαθεδρία στην Σικελία, πέφτοντας από το 33% στο 13%. Αποτέλεσμα μιας έντονης κρίσης ταυτότητας που ουδείς γνωρίζει αν θα ξεπεράσει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τελικά ποιά περίοδο αφορούσε η δίκη, γιατί παραγράφηκε κάτι του 2007 αλλά όχι τα πιο παλιά από το 2007 και γενικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα.


Ούτε εγώ ξέρω γιατί το όριο παραγραφής στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι η 30ή Απριλίου 2007 (κάποιος που ξέρει θα βρεθεί να μας το εξηγήσει), αλλά βάσει του δημοσιεύματος έχουμε:
*1.630.000 €* χρέος για το 2007 = *660.000 €* για την περίοδο 01/01-30/04/2007 + *970.000 €* για την περίοδο 01/05-30/12/2007​Απ' τα δύο μερικά ποσα, το πρώτο είναι παραγεγραμμένο και το δεύτερο είναι το αντικείμενο της συγκεκριμένης δίκης.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2012)

Πείτε με πικρόχολη και χαιρέκακη, αλλά είναι από τα καλύτερα που έχω διαβάσει. Ν' αγιάσει το στόμα σου, Καμπουράκη.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2012)

Διαβάστε κι αυτό μετά.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Διαβάστε κι αυτό μετά.


Αυτό που για κάποιο λόγο δεν σημειώνει ο συντάκτης του κειμένου είναι ότι με πωλήσεις της τάξεως των 2000 φύλλων, τα έντυπα του Τράγκα έπαιρναν πάντα τη μερίδα του λέοντος από τις κρατικές διαφημίσεις.
Επισήμανση για όποιον θα σκεφτεί να αντιτείνει ότι δεν είναι κακό να πλουτίζει κανείς. _Προφανώς_ δεν είναι. Ο τρόπος όμως μας ενδιαφέρει (ή θα έπρεπε να μας ενδιαφέρει αν δεν θέλουμε να γινόμαστε κουτορνίθια) πάντα. Και πρωτίστως όταν αφορά διαπρύσιους κήρυκες του σωστού και του ηθικού, τιμητές των πάντων και υπερασπιστές των δικαίων του λαού. Όλα αυτά με τη λέξη _δήθεν _μπροστά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2012)

Δεν έχω διαβάσει τη λίστα και βαριέμαι να το κάνω όταν ξέρω δυστυχώς ότι δεν με περιλαμβάνει. Οψίμως αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ένα από τα πιο αρνητικά στοιχεία της λίστας είναι το ότι κάνεις «παρέα» με τον Τράγκα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ ο Σπ. Καρατζαφέρης συνελήφθη (μάλλον ως φυγόποινος, αν πιστέψουμε το ρεπορτάζ) — και ο ίδιος ισχυρίζεται ότι αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο από άποψη συγκυρίας: http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2012/10/blog-post_8434.html.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 31, 2012)

H ατέλειωτη λίστα των συμψηφισμών, του Προκόπη Δούκα από την A.V.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2012)

Είναι πραγματικά συγκλονιστικό το βιντεάκι των Ισπανών για τη γενική απεργία του Νότου στις 14 Νοεμβρίου.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είναι πραγματικά συγκλονιστικό το βιντεάκι των Ισπανών για τη γενική απεργία του Νότου στις 14 Νοεμβρίου.


Και το σχολιάκι στο Protagon: 
Αν το έφτιαχνε η ΓΣΕΕ θα πήγαινε σε έκτακτο συνέδριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2012)

Στις σημερινές ψηφοφορίες στη Βουλή πρέπει να έχουν γίνει διάφορα, αλλά ο μεν ΣΚΑΙ παίζει τις χτεσινές (!) ειδήσεις, οι δε υπόλοιποι τίποτε, αφού όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι απεργούν. Δείτε π.χ.:

«Ναι» στις αποκρατικοποιήσεις ενόψει Eurogroup. αλλά, για το άρθρο 4, Την παραίτηση του αντιπροέδρου της Βουλής ζητούν οι Ανεξάρτητοι Ελληνες (επίσης ΣΚΑΙ), _με αφορμή τη λάθος καταμέτρηση των ψήφων στο άρθρο 4 του νομοσχεδίου για τις αποκρατικοποιήσεις_. Επίσης, η τροπολογία για την ένταξη ταμείων στον ΕΟΠΥΥ (που καταψηφίστηκε, βλ. πιο πάνω), θα υποβληθεί ξανά την Δευτέρα (Capital.gr).


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

Να και μια καλή είδηση (χρειάζονται, έτσι;):
Ανάπλαση Φαληρικού Δέλτα: σε εξέλιξη η εγκατάσταση των εργοταξίων για το 2ο μεγαλύτερο έργο της χώρας (ypodomes.gr)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως, άκουσα από κάποιο γνωστό μου που το παρακολουθεί από κοντά, ότι έχουν εγκατασταθεί από καιρό οι αρχαιολόγοι, γιατί βρέθηκαν πολλά αρχαία κομμάτια.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Εγώ πάντως, άκουσα από κάποιο γνωστό μου που το παρακολουθεί από κοντά, ότι έχουν εγκατασταθεί από καιρό οι αρχαιολόγοι, γιατί βρέθηκαν πολλά αρχαία κομμάτια.



Από το 2010, όταν το ΚΑΣ έκανε ό,τι μπορούσε ώστε να μην καθυστερήσει το έργο, αυτό που άλλαξε είναι πως το Ίδρυμα αποφάσισε να χρηματοδοτήσει σωστικές ανασκαφές, ώστε να μειωθούν οι γκρίνιες. Όταν υπάρχουν τα κεφάλαια για γρήγορη ανασκαφή, κι όταν πρόκειται για νεκροταφείο (που σημαίνει ανασκαφή, τεκμηρίωση, απόσπαση κινητών ευρημάτων, εκ νέου κατάχωση) και όχι για αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα που πρέπει να διατηρηθούν in situ, δεν καθυστερεί σημαντικά ένα έργο.


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

Πιδύε, είχα διαβάσει κάπου (μη με ρωτήσεις πού) ότι εκεί στην αρχαιότητα ήταν ιππόδρομος (όπως δηλαδή και στις μέρες μας). Ισχύει;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πιδύε, είχα διαβάσει κάπου (μη με ρωτήσεις πού) ότι εκεί στην αρχαιότητα ήταν ιππόδρομος (όπως δηλαδή και στις μέρες μας). Ισχύει;



(Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση ήμουν εκεί για αυτοψία.  Χωρίς πλάκα, εκεί ήμουν τώρα).

Πρώτη φορά τ' ακούω και δεν το νομίζω να ισχύει. Υπήρχε σίγουρα νεκροταφείο, όπου μεταξύ άλλων εντοπίστηκε πολυάνδριο με 17 αποτυμπανισμένους νεκρούς, πιθανότατα κακοποιούς (περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες εδώ, σελ. 34-35).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2012)

Ευχ, π2! ;) :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

Να, εδώ π.χ. το λέει (εγώ βέβαια το είχα διαβάσει αλλού):
Τα περισσότερα από αυτά τελούνταν στον ιππόδρομο της Αθήνας, που από τον 5ο αι. π.Χ. βρισκόταν κάπου στο Νέο Φάληρο.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Costas said:


> Να, εδώ π.χ. το λέει (εγώ βέβαια το είχα διαβάσει αλλού):
> Τα περισσότερα από αυτά τελούνταν στον ιππόδρομο της Αθήνας, που από τον 5ο αι. π.Χ. βρισκόταν κάπου στο Νέο Φάληρο.



Έχεις δίκιο, έχει όντως προταθεί πως ο ιππόδρομος μπορεί να ήταν στην περιοχή του ιπποδρόμου των Τζιτζιφιών (W.S. Ferguson, Hesperia 7 [1938] 25-26). Αλλά η πρόταση οφείλεται σε αμφισβητούμενες επιγραφικές και σε φιλολογικές πηγές (το λήμμα ἐν Ἐχελιδῶν στο _Μέγα Ετυμολογικόν_), που τοποθετούν τον ιππόδρομο στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Νέου Φαλήρου, και οι οποίες έχουν αμφισβητηθεί βάσει άλλων φιλολογικών πηγών (Ξεν., _Ιππαρχικός_ 3.1) που αποσυνδέουν τον ιππόδρομο από το Φάληρο. Αρχαιολογικά κατάλοιπα στην περιοχή του ιπποδρόμου πέραν του ανεσκαμμένου νεκροταφείου δεν γνωρίζω. Θα το ψάξω περισσότερο από Δευτέρα.

Edit: Και είμαστε way off topic.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Edit: Και είμαστε way off topic.


Αν ιπποτροπιάσετε, θα σας στείλω εκεί:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7001-Λεξιπλασίες-Ιππολογισμοί


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

Ε, μην έχεις ενοχές· σιγά! Στο playground βρισκόμαστε. Άλλωστε, γι' αυτό χρησιμοποίησα το εθιμικό αχνό γκρίζο χρώμα. Α, για αρχαιολογικά κατάλοιπα δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ, οπότε αν είναι να σε κάνουν μόνο τα λεγόμενά μου να ψάξεις, μη χάσεις το χρόνο σου.

Edit: Άσε που οι ελληνικοί ιππόδρομοι δεν αφήνουν και πολλά αρχαιολογικά κατάλοιπα...


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

Αυτό το "Menu Απεργιών" εκεί αριστερά δεν ξέρω, είναι όλα τα λεφτά! Ή μπορεί να 'μαι απλώς στα κέφια μου...


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Costas said:


> Αυτό το "Menu Απεργιών" εκεί αριστερά δεν ξέρω, είναι όλα τα λεφτά! Ή μπορεί να 'μαι απλώς στα κέφια μου...



Ο ιστότοπος είναι μια από τις καλύτερες διαφημίσεις για τη χώρα των λέμμων.


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

Αθήνα: η πόλη του Scrap Metal (lifo)


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας αυτό Κώστα θυμάμαι ότι είχαμε κάνει και εδώ μέσα συζήτηση για το ότι κάποιοι δήμοι απαγόρευαν το ψάξιμο στους κάδους ανακύκλωσης και το αστυνόμευαν. Και θυμάμαι πόσο ορισμένοι δεν εννοούσαν να καταλάβουν ότι πίσω απο το αθώο ψάξιμο κρυβεται ολόκληρη μαφία. 
Και σκέφτομαι ότι αυτό είναι δυστυχώς το προβλημα για τους περισσότερος στην Ελλάδα: καλές προθέσεις αλλά άγνοια κι αφέλεια, η οποία δεν βοηθίεται απο τα τρισάθλια ΜΜΕ που φτιάχνουν κλαψιάρικη ιστορία απο κάθε παρανομία, ούτε απο τις διάφορες πολιτικές ομάδες που πουλάνε αντιρατσισμό και διάφορα άλλα καλά και που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να κάνουν το μάυρο άσπρο για να στηρίξουν τη φιλολογία τους.



> Μόνο το 2011 εκλάπησαν 900 μαντεμένιες σχάρες αποχέτευσης από τον Δήμο της Αθήνας, καπάκια από δίκτυα υπονόμων, μετασχηματιστές της ΔΕΗ, εναέρια κι επίγεια χάλκινα καλώδια ηλεκτροκίνησης από το σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο, καλώδια από τον περιμετρικό φωτισμό του ΧΥΤΑ Φυλής, χαλκοσωλήνες νερού, αγωγοί φυσικού αερίου



Ίσως θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να αρχίσουν να εξαφανίζονται τα κάγκελα απο τα μπαλκόνια για να αρχίσουν οι μοντέρνοι και ενημερωμένοι πολίτες να αντιλαμβάνονται το προβλημα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο ιστότοπος είναι μια από τις καλύτερες διαφημίσεις για τη χώρα των λέμμων.


Πάντως το Σολάρις είναι μέσα στις 10 πιο αγαπημένες ταινίες μου (του Ταρκόφσκι το Σολάρις, εννοείται).


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

Στο άρθρο της lifo μιλάει και ο Λελούδας ο ταβερνιάρης για την (πρώην;) μάστιγα των διαρρήξεων στο μαγαζί του, ο ίδιος που τον διαφήμισε προ ημερών ο Μαμαλάκης στο Protagon.

Edit: Απ' ό,τι μου λένε οι Γάλλοι, τα ίδια συμβαίνουν κι εκεί (με το χαλκό).


----------



## Costas (Nov 4, 2012)

1,5 εκατ. ευρώ επιπλέον στο Ιδρυμα της Βουλής (Καθημερινή)


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2012)

Θυμήθηκα ότι δεν έχουμε νήμα για το «*Γιάννης κερνά και Γιάννης πίνει*».


----------



## rogne (Nov 5, 2012)

Μολονότι πάνε κάποιες μέρες που δημοσιεύτηκε, ας μην περάσει απαρατήρητο μόνο και μόνο επειδή τότε όλοι ασχολούμασταν με λίστες: "Μια αιρετική [έχω βέβαια κάτι μπαρμπάδες που αυτά τα λένε χρόνια, σημ. rogne] οπτική για το φαινόμενο που καταδυναστεύει την Ελλάδα διαχρονικά και για το ρόλο του στην κρίση" ή αλλιώς το παρελθόν, το παρόν και το μέλλον της χώρας ως μιας μεγάλης εύρυθμης μαφίας... Κι αν ο κάτωθι καθηγητής Σνάιντερ ήταν πιο συναφής με τον κλάδο μας, υποθέτω ότι θα συνιστούσε κιόλας την "ανασφάλιστη εργασία στον χώρο της μετάφρασης".

*Η άλλη όψη της παραοικονομίας*

_Μια αιρετική οπτική για το φαινόμενο που καταδυναστεύει την Ελλάδα διαχρονικά και για το ρόλο του στην κρίση_

Του Λεωνιδα Στεργιου

Τελικά, η παραοικονομία δεν είναι τόσο... κακή. Αντίθετα, αποτελεί μαξιλάρι σε περιόδους ύφεσης και μπορεί να σώσει μια χώρα από την κατάρρευση. Εξάλλου, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της παραοικονομίας επιστρέφει στην πραγματική οικονομία.

Αυτό ισχυρίζεται ο γνωστός καθηγητής Φρίντριχ Σνάιντερ (Johannes Kepler University), ο οποίος έχει δώσει τη ζωή του στη μελέτη και στον υπολογισμό της παραοικονομίας, της φοροδιαφυγής και της διαφοράς.

Σε πρόσφατη μελέτη του, ο καθηγητής παρατήρησε μία ενδιαφέρουσα εξαίρεση στη συμπεριφορά της παραοικονομίας η οποία αφορούσε την Ελλάδα: ήταν η μοναδική χώρα στον κόσμο, η οποία σε περίοδο μεγάλης ύφεσης παρουσιάζει περιορισμό της παραοικονομίας. Μέχρι σήμερα, ο Σνάιντερ είχε παρατηρήσει ότι όσο περιορίζεται το ΑΕΠ της επίσημης οικονομίας τόσο αυξάνεται η φοροδιαφυγή, καθώς οι πολίτες της χώρας προσπαθούν να εξασφαλίσουν ένα επιπλέον «μαύρο» εισόδημα.

*Η ελληνική περίπτωση*

Ομως, στην Ελλάδα, τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια, η παραοικονομία μειώθηκε ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ από 25,4% το 2010 στο 24% το 2012.

Αιτία; Οπως εξηγεί ο ίδιος, η ερμηνεία είναι η εξής: τα εισοδήματα περιορίστηκαν τόσο απότομα που «πάγωσε» η ζήτηση ακόμα και στους κλάδους που ευνοείται η φοροδιαφυγή και γενικά η παραοικονομία, όπως είναι τα επαγγέλματα της «νύχτας» ή των κατασκευών.

Ετσι, μαζί με την πτώση της οικοδομικής δραστηριότητας και της μεταβίβασης ακινήτων περιορίστηκε η φοροδιαφυγή.

*Οι «ένοχοι» κλάδοι*

Εξάλλου, όπως δείχνει μελέτη της VISA ο κατασκευαστικός κλάδος είναι ο πρωταθλητής της παραοικονομίας παγκοσμίως! Συγκεκριμένα, από αυτό προέρχεται περίπου το 35% της παραοικονομίας (φοροδιαφυγή και εισφοροδιαφυγή). Ακολουθούν ο μεταποιητικός τομέας, ο εμπορικός κλάδος, τα ξενοδοχεία και τα εστιατόρια, ο μεταποιητικός κλάδος, οι μεταφορές, οι υπηρεσίες προσωπικής υγείας και ο αγροτικός τομέας.

Ολοι αυτοί λοιπόν οι κλάδοι υπέστησαν μεγάλη πτώση του τζίρου και κατά συνέπεια περιορίστηκε και το μαύρο χρήμα που διακινούνταν.

*Ηταν, όμως, καλό αυτό;*

Ο καθηγητής Σνάιντερ πιστεύει ότι η παραοικονομία της Ελλάδας -οι δραστηριότητες εκείνων που δεν πληρώνουν ούτε φόρους ούτε εισφορές- φαίνεται πως είναι κάτι σαν δίχτυ ασφαλείας, που αποτρέπει την ελεύθερη πτώση της χώρας.

Πιστεύει, λοιπόν, ότι περίπου η μισή παραοικονομία στην Ελλάδα συμπληρώνει τις δραστηριότητες της επίσημης οικονομίας και συνεισφέρει στην πρόνοια και στο γενικό ΑΕΠ. Η καταδίκη της, στο σύνολό της, περισσότερο κακό μπορεί να κάνει παρά καλό.

Οι καθαρίστριες, οι εργάτες που αναζητούν το μεροκάματο, εκείνοι που συμπληρώνουν το εισόδημά τους κάνοντας τον υδραυλικό και οι πλανόδιοι μουσικοί μπορεί να μην πληρώνουν φόρους και εισφορές για τα χρήματα που παίρνουν. Ομως, μεγάλο μέρος αυτών των χρημάτων καταλήγει να δαπανάται σε σούπερ μάρκετ, πρατήρια βενζίνης και σε λογαριασμούς ύδρευσης και ηλεκτροδότησης - επί των οποίων χρεώνεται και ΦΠΑ.

Οι κυβερνήσεις έχουν τη δυνατότητα να αποφασίζουν αν η παραοικονομία είναι ευχή ή κατάρα. Και όπως υποστηρίζει ο κ. Σνάιντερ, μπορεί να μην έχουν ιδιαίτερο συμφέρον από τον περιορισμό της, για τους εξής λόγους:

Πρώτον, τα εισοδήματα από την παραοικονομία βελτιώνουν το βιοτικό επίπεδο του 30% του εργαζόμενου πληθυσμού.

Δεύτερον, το 40 - 50% αυτών των δραστηριοτήτων που εμπλέκονται με την παραοικονομία έχει συμπληρωματικό χαρακτήρα, κάτι που σημαίνει επιπλέον προστιθέμενη αξία και αύξηση της γενικής παραγωγής (ανάπτυξη).

Τρίτον, οι διαφυγόντες φόροι μπορεί να είναι μέτριου ύψους, εφόσον τουλάχιστον τα δύο τρίτα των εισοδημάτων που αποκομίζονται στην παραοικονομία δαπανώνται αμέσως στην επίσημη οικονομία.

*Τέταρτον, οι άνθρωποι που εργάζονται στην παραοικονομία έχουν λιγότερο χρόνο να κάνουν άλλα πράγματα, όπως π.χ. να συμμετέχουν σε διαδηλώσεις.*

Πολιτική οικονομία, όχι αστεία. - Σημ. rogne


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2012)

Θεωρώ ότι αυτό που έχεις τονίσει είναι το πιο κωμικό απ' όλα. Πιο λογικό θα ήταν αν έλεγε ότι επειδή δεν έχει κάποιος χρόνο δεν ασχολείται με τα κοινά. 

Το πιο σημαντικό είναι αυτό: οι διαφυγόντες φόροι μπορεί να είναι μέτριου ύψους, εφόσον τουλάχιστον τα δύο τρίτα των εισοδημάτων που αποκομίζονται στην παραοικονομία δαπανώνται αμέσως στην επίσημη οικονομία.

Εντούτοις παρουσιάζονται οι διαφυγόντες φόροι σα να είναι αυτό που θα σώσει την Ελλάδα. Μόνο του, αποκλειστικά και χωρίς να χρειαστεί κανένας να κουνήσει το δαχτυλάκι του για να βελτιωθεί οποιοδήποτε άλλο στραβό.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2012)

Είναι εντυπωσιακό: μπαίνουμε στον πέμπτο χρόνο της κρίσης και ακόμη δεν φαίνεται να έχουμε καταλήξει, στην Ελλάδα αλλά και σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο σε ένα ξεκάθαρο συμπέρασμα για το τι προκάλεσε την κρίση και κυρίως πώς θα εξέλθουμε από αυτήν. Οι συντηρητικοί αναλυτές και οικονομολόγοι επιμένουν ότι οι αιτίες βρίσκονται στη δημοσιονομική χαλάρωση και ότι η λιτότητα είναι η λύση που θα ξανακερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη των πανικόβλητων αγορών. Το προοδευτικό στρατόπεδο, έχοντας ξανανακαλύψει τον Keynes επιμένει στις "αντικυκλικές" κινήσεις, να πέσει χρήμα στην αγορά για να τονωθεί η ανάπτυξη (δημιουργώντας τη γνωστή, κλισέ πλέον, αντιπαράθεση "λιτότητα ή ανάπτυξη"). Οι πιο ψαγμένοι επιμένουν ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στις ανισομέρειες του ευρώ. Οι πιο λαϊκιστές κατηγορούν τους τραπεζίτες και τους διευθυντές ταμείων για "καπιταλισμό καζίνο", για ασυδοσία και απληστία. Στην Ελλάδα μεγάλο μέρος της ευθύνης επιρρίπτεται στα "λαμόγια": τους κάθε λογής απατεώνες πολίτες και πολιτικούς. Όλοι ή τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούν ότι το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο δημόσιο χρέος ορισμένων κρατών, είναι ευρωπαϊκό και ότι η παντοδύναμη Ευρώπη, αν δράσει συλλογικά, μπορεί με δυο-τρία οικονομικά ή θεσμικά τρικ (ευρωομόλογο, κούρεμα χρέους, τύπωση νομισμάτων, ομοσπονδοποίηση της οικονομικής πολιτικής, κ.α.) να ξεμπερδέψει με την κρίση.

Σχεδόν όλοι όμως μοιάζουν να αγνοούν τις δραματικές αλλαγές που έχουν συντελεστεί στην παγκόσμια οικονομία την τελευταία δεκαετία.

Νομίζω πως αξίζει τον κόπο να διαβάσει κανείς όλο το κείμενο εδώ. Με ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για την οικονομία διάφορων ευρωπαϊκών χωρών.


----------



## Costas (Nov 8, 2012)

Ωραίο είναι, ναι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2012)

Ορισμένα από αυτά τα λέω σε αυτό το νήμα από την αρχή του, αλλά παρασυρόμαστε συχνά από το ότι ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος τεμπελιάζει ή οι υπάλληλοι της Βουλής έχουν παιδικό σταθμό καλής ποιότητας (επομένως σφάξτε τους) ή ο Χ καλλιτέχνης πληρώνεται μέσω εταιρίας. Ωραίες συζητήσεις είναι όλες αυτές, κι ίσως η λύση κάποιων τέτοιων προβλημάτων να ξαλάφρωνε λίγο τα προβλήματά μας, αλλά τα σοβαρότερα, τα μεγαλύτερα, τα διεθνή κλπ θα συνεχίσουν να μας χτυπάνε την πόρτα. Όμως είναι πολύ πιο ζόρικη υπόθεση αυτή η συζήτηση. 
Προσωπική άποψη: 
α. περνάμε όλοι μας, όχι μόνο οι Έλληνες, μεταβατικό στάδιο και θα φτάσουμε κάποια στιγμή σε κατάσταση ισορροπίας. Ελπίζω να βρεθεί η ισορροπία αναίμακτα και σύντομα. Προσοχή: ισορροπία δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι εμείς θα επωφεληθούμε ή δεν θα έχουμε προβλήματα. Ισορροπία= σταθερότητα, θα είναι πιο εύκολη η λύση των προβλημάτων. 
β. δεν είμαι υπέρ της ισοπέδωσης, αλλά αν είχαμε τώρα μια ΕΕ ενωμένη και σταθερή, θα είχαν εξομαλυνθεί κάποια από τα ζητήματα του άρθρου. Και δεν εννοώ ότι θα πλήρωναν αβέρτα οι βόρειοι για εμάς αλλά ότι π.χ. η αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία της Ευρώπης (ή όποια άλλη βιομηχανία) που αναφέρει το άρθρο, θα αντιμετωπιζόταν συνολικά και η προς τα έξω εικόνα της θα ήταν συνολική. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε είναι ευρωπαϊκό, άρα είναι καλό, αντί να λέμε είναι γερμανικό άρα είναι καλύτερο από το γαλλικό. Ναι, έχω υπόψη μου τις ΗΠΑ όταν τα λέω αυτά. Φυσικά ξέρω ότι η ταχύτερη ένωση πάλι δεν θα ολοκληρωνόταν πριν την οικονομική κρίση, π.χ. το ανατολικό μπλοκ κατέρρευσε πριν είκοσι χρόνια, όχι πριν πενήντα κλπ Αυτά που λέω είναι σενάρια θερινής νυκτός, γιατί δεν θα ξυπνήσουμε ένα πρωί και θα γίνουμε Ελβετοί ή Αμερικανοί (αναφέρω τα πιο γνωστά παραδείγματα επιτυχημένων ομοσπονδιών)
γ. η ακριβή ενέργεια είναι γεγονός εδώ και μερικά χρόνια και έχει να κάνει με πολλά ζητήματα και είχα παραπέμψει και παλιότερα στην ετήσια έκθεση του Διεθνούς Οργανισμού Ενέργειας (αυτό είναι υλικό για διάβασμα, να ανοίξουν τα μάτια μας, όχι η αρθρογραφία του protagon, κι αυτό το λέω γνωρίζοντας πλήρως ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι, κι εγώ μαζί, προτιμούν τα δε από τα μεν). Βεβαίως ένα καλό της οικονομικής κρίσης είναι ότι η μείωση της οικονομικής δραστηριότητας μειώνει την κατανάλωση ενέργειας, που σημαίνει ότι τη σκαπουλάρουμε κάπως οι "τυχεροί", τα αποθέματα θα κρατήσουν λίγο παραπάνω απ'όσο προβλέπαμε. Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω πει ότι δεν βλέπω αρνητικά την πυρηνική ενέργεια, και πιθανόν οι καταστάσεις να οδηγήσουν κι άλλους σε αναθεώρηση των επιφυλάξεών τους, αλλά ούτε αυτή είναι μακροπρόθεσμη και σταθερή λύση (και όχι, Ελληγενή, δεν πιστεύω στο αεικίνητο, ούτε πιστεύω ότι αν υπήρχε τέτοια τεχνολογία θα πουλιόταν φτηνά).


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Ένα άρθρο της Ρέας Βιτάλη για την πώληση της Δωδώνης (Protagon). Έχει το εξής ωραίο στιγμιότυπο:

-Δικαστήρια Ιωαννίνων. Πρόεδρος Πρωτοδικών, που εκδικάζει αίτηση των Συνεταιριστών για παροχή προσωρινής διαταγής που θα αναστείλει τη διαδικασία μεταβίβασης των μετοχών, απευθυνόμενη προς τον Πρόεδρο Συνεταιριστών τον ρωτά «Γιατί συμμετείχατε και μάλιστα σε όλα τα στάδια σε έναν διαγωνισμό που καταγγέλλετε τώρα ως άκυρο. Γιατί συμμετείχατε σε έναν άκυρο διαγωνισμό;», «Εμείς κυρία Πρόεδρε τα είχαμε κανονισμένα. Με την Τράπεζα και τους πολιτικούς. Για να τον πάρουμε εμείς τον διαγωνισμό», «Δηλαδή θέλετε να πείτε ότι λάβατε μέρος σε έναν στημένο διαγωνισμό από εσάς;», «Ναι». Ο δικηγόρος τους παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό. Η Πρόεδρος λέει «Ξέρετε αυτά που λέτε... επισείουν… ». Φωνή κτηνοτρόφου που αναλαμβάνει την κατάσταση «Είμαστε αγράμματοι άνθρωποι».


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Πιο βαρύ τίτλο δεν μπορούσε να έχει το ένα από τα κύρια άρθρα της ΝΥΤ σήμερα: Greece Drinks the Hemlock.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2012)

Η έκθεση του ΟΟΣΑ για την παγκόσμια οικονομία το... 2060 δεν μπορεί να περιγράψει με σιγουριά τι θα έχει συμβεί ως τότε, αλλά περιγράφει τάσεις, τι να περιμένουμε να δούμε αν δεν αλλάξουν τα σημερινά δεδομένα και η σημερινή δυναμική. Καλό είναι να τα μελετούν οι νεότεροι και να τα σκεφτόμαστε στις αναλύσεις μας.

Από κείμενο του Τάσου Τέλλογλου στο protagon.gr:

Ταυτόχρονα έπεσε στα χέρια μου η έκθεση του ΟΟΣΑ για τη μορφή της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας το 2060. Ο οργανισμός προβλέπει μια δραματική αλλαγή στον παγκόσμιο οικονομικό χάρτη με την Ευρώπη να υποχωρεί από το 17% που κατέχει σήμερα στο παγκόσμια παραγόμενο προϊόν στο 9%.Οι χώρες του ευρωπαϊκού νότου που βρίσκονται σε κρίση θα χάσουν περισσότερο από το 40% του μεριδίου τους στις παγκόσμιες αγορές. Η Γερμανία θα υποχωρήσει 5 θέσεις στην παγκόσμια κατάταξη δίνοντας τη θέση της στην Ινδία χάνοντας το 58% του μεριδίου της στις παγκόσμιες αγορές εξαιτίας -πριν από όλα -ενός πληθυσμού που είναι πολύ γερασμένος. Οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες θα χάνουν με πιο αργό ρυθμό μέρη από το μερίδιό τους στο παγκόσμια παραγόμενο προϊόν από 23% που είναι σήμερα σε 18% το 2030 ένα ποσοστό που προβλέπεται να διατηρήσουν και το 2060. Αντίθετα οι πληθυσμοί της Κίνας και της Ινδίας αναμένεται να αυξήσουν το κατά κεφαλή εισόδημά τους ως το 2060 κατά 7 φορές σε μια εντυπωσιακή μεταφορά πλούτου από τη Δύση στην Ανατολή.

Η έκθεση:
http://www.oecd.org/newsroom/balanc...iftdramaticallyoverthenext50yearssaysoecd.htm
http://www.oecd.org/economy/economicoutlookanalysisandforecasts/lookingto2060.htm


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2012)

Περί υπαλλήλων της Βουλής ο λόγος. Το "πριγκιπάτο" του κοινοβουλίου (Έθνος)


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2012)

*Μονάχα μία δωρεάν μετακίνηση δικαιούνται πλέον οι στρατεύσιμοι* (Σκάι)

Μόνο μια δωρεάν μετακίνηση μετ' επιστροφής θα δικαιούνται στο εξής οι στρατεύσιμοι κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας τους, σύμφωνα με απόφαση του υπουργού Εθνικής Άμυνας. Η μετακίνηση των στρατευμένων θα γίνεται μόνο με λεωφορεία, τρένα και πλοία και σε καμία περίπτωση με αεροπλάνο. 
Μέχρι πρότινος, οι στρατιώτες θητείας δικαιούνταν τρεις δωρεάν μετακινήσεις μετ’ επιστροφής.
[Εμένα μου είπαν πως μέχρι πρότινος δικαιούνταν τέσσερις: δύο με καράβι και δύο με αεροπλάνο]

Η εθνικά υπερήφανη ελληνική πολιτική ηγεσία το ψήφισε κι αυτό... Σκεφτείτε τώρα αυτόν που υπηρετεί στη Ρόδο και πρέπει να πάει στην Κέρκυρα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Costas said:


> *Μονάχα μία δωρεάν μετακίνηση δικαιούνται πλέον οι στρατεύσιμοι* (Σκάι)
> [...]
> Η εθνικά υπερήφανη ελληνική πολιτική ηγεσία το ψήφισε κι αυτό... Σκεφτείτε τώρα αυτόν που υπηρετεί στη Ρόδο και πρέπει να πάει στην Κέρκυρα.



Να ’ταν μόνο ένα, μόνο αυτό, το στραβό στα μέτρα.

Ξέρουμε ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν συνέταξε τα μέτρα με τον απαραίτητο χρόνο και ώριμη σκέψη. Οι βουλευτές που τα ψήφισαν, ακόμα κι αν πρόλαβαν να τα διαβάσουν, δεν θα πρόλαβαν να τα αξιολογήσουν στις λεπτομέρειες. Ακόμα κι αν είχαν αντιρρήσεις (που θα είχαν) για κάποια μέτρα, αλλά και καλύτερες εναλλακτικές προτάσεις (που επίσης θα είχαν), δεν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να γίνει συζήτηση και να τα βελτιώσουν με αλλαγές. Αυτό που θα ήθελε να δει κανείς αποδώ και πέρα είναι βελτιώσεις οπουδήποτε χρειάζεται με ταυτόχρονη εφαρμογή οικονομικών ισοδυνάμων (το «κανείς» δεν περιλαμβάνει όσους θέλουν να καταργηθούν όλα τα μνημόνια αφού έχουν πειστεί για τις εναλλακτικές λύσεις). Τα ισοδύναμα θα έπρεπε κανονικά να προέλθουν από την πιο αποτελεσματική σύλληψη της φοροδιαφυγής — τα νούμερα που απέρριψε η τρόικα επειδή δεν τα θεωρούσαν βέβαια.

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι από την πρώτη μέρα της κυβέρνησης του 2009 θα έπρεπε να δράσει έτσι η κυβέρνηση. Άγρια μέτρα που θα απέβλεπαν στην άμεση δημιουργία πλεονάσματος και ύστερα συνεχής διόρθωση των λαθών και βελτίωση των αδυναμιών με αναδρομική ισχύ. Ούτε οι αγορές θα ταράζονταν ούτε τρόικες θα είχαμε. Μπορώ να δώσω και λεπτομέρειες αν χρειάζεστε. Αλλά μάλλον τις θέλουμε τις τρόικες για άλλοθι.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> ... συνεχής διόρθωση των λαθών και βελτίωση των αδυναμιών με αναδρομική ισχύ...



? Πώς γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο; Με χρονομηχανή; ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Όπως τώρα έχουν αναδρομική ισχύ κάποιες κρατήσεις, μπορούμε να φανταστούμε ότι σε ένα δίκαιο σύστημα, αν έπαιρναν από εκεί που δεν πρέπει Χ ευρώ παραπάνω, θα μπορούσαν να τα επιστρέψουν καθώς θα έβρισκαν τις απαραίτητες ισορροπίες. Το να ανακοινώσεις ότι θα λειτουργήσεις έτσι (και να σε πιστέψουν) είναι απαραίτητο για να έχεις ευρύτερη αποδοχή των μέτρων ή λιγότερες αντιδράσεις. «Συγγνώμη, είναι απαραίτητο να εφαρμόσουμε μέτρα που δεν τα έχουμε μελετήσει σε βάθος, θα κάνουμε πολλά λάθη, αλλά σας βεβαιώνουμε ότι μέρα με τη μέρα θα τα διορθώνουμε». Όσο κάθεσαι και τα κλωσάς, στο τέλος τα μέτρα που πρέπει να πάρεις είναι χειρότερα.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 17, 2012)

ΟΚ. Αντιλαμβάνομαι τώρα τι εννοείς, αλλά αυτό προϋποθέτει πράγματα κι ικανότητες πολύ προχωρημένες για έναν μηχανισμό που δείχνει να μην έχει κατακτήσει ούτε τα στοιχειώδη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Πιθανότατα. Μόνο που έτσι που το λες καταλαβαίνω ότι θεωρείς απαραίτητη την τεχνογνωσία της τρόικας.  Στη δική μου προσέγγιση η τεχνική βοήθεια από τους εταίρους θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη και απαραίτητη στο ψείρισμα _μετά_ την άμεση και σαρωτική εφαρμογή των δημοσιονομικών μέτρων. Τα δημοσιονομικά θα έλεγαν: από 0-Χ1 συνολικό ετήσιο εισόδημα από το δημόσιο (μισθούς ή συντάξεις) κόβεται Χ%, από Χ1-Χ2 κόβεται Χ2% και πάει λέγοντας. Συν άλλες περικοπές στα έξοδα και αυξήσεις στα έσοδα φροντίζοντας να μην κάνεις το βίο αβίωτο για τους φτωχότερους, όπως έχει γίνει τώρα. Άμεσα μέτρα για την πιο δίκαιη φορολόγηση και για τη σύλληψη της φοροδιαφυγής — και πάλι με συνεχή επανόρθωση των αδικιών. Όλα αυτά τέλος πάντων που ακούγονται πάντα προεκλογικά και ανεβαίνουν οι κυβερνήσεις και καταλαβαίνεις ότι οι σκιώδεις υπουργοί είναι τουρίστες, ότι δεν έχουν εκπονήσει κανένα πρόγραμμα έτοιμο για εφαρμογή. Εδώ ζούμε τη μεγαλύτερη κρίση στην ιστορία μας και παίρνουμε μέτρα σαν την κρυουλιάρα που δεν θέλει να μπει στο νερό και προσέχει μη βραχεί πάνω από τη γάμπα της.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Σύντομη παρένθεση (ίσως για τα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα):

Τελικά ήταν τόσο απλό. Με μια εφαρμογή της Γενικής Γραμματείας Πληροφορικών Συστημάτων (ΓΓΠΣ) για την ηλεκτρονική έκδοση των τελών κυκλοφορίας, η κυβέρνηση πέτυχε διπλό στόχο. Πρώτον, απλοποίησε τη ζωή μας: όλα τελειώνουν με ένα κλικ στον υπολογιστή. Και ναι, το σύστημα δουλεύει στην πράξη, σε αντίθεση με ό,τι συνέβαινε με αντίστοιχες πρωτοβουλίες στο παρελθόν. Δεύτερον, εξοικονόμησε για τον προϋπολογισμό περίπου 80 εκατ. ευρώ. Δηλαδή, εξοικονόμησε περίπου τόσα όσα κόβει το Μνημόνιο από την εκπαίδευση και από τα οικογενειακά επιδόματα το 2013. Αυτή, μάλιστα, είναι διαρθρωτική αλλαγή στη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Και μας υπενθυμίζει πόσα χάσαμε τα τελευταία χρόνια με την ανικανότητα και την ολιγωρία μας να εφαρμόσουμε τέτοιες λύσεις και αλλού στο Δημόσιο. 
Της Ειρήνης Χρυσολωρά
http://www.tanea.gr/aixmes/?aid=4768257

Με ευχές για χίλια μύρια τέτοια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

Προς στιγμήν νόμισα ότι θα μπορούμε στο εξής να πληρώνουμε τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας μέσω ιντερνέτ, μπερδεύει κι εκεί που λέει όλα θα τελειώνουν με ένα κλικ στον υπολογιστή. Μετά διαπίστωσα ότι αυτό που γίνεται στον υπολογιστή είναι ότι εκτυπώνεις μόνος σου το χαρτί με τον κωδικό για να πας μετά να πληρώσεις στην τράπεζα ή όπου αλλού. Και λέει στις οδηγίες ότι άμα δεν έχεις το χαρτί με τον κωδικό πληρωμής, πας στην τράπεζα και το αναζητούν αυτοί, δηλαδή το πολύ δυο λεπτά παραπάνω στην επίσκεψή σου στην τράπεζα. 
ΟΚ, το κράτος κερδίζει ότι δεν θα ταχυδρομήσει ειδοποιητήρια (αν και θεωρώ ότι είναι υποχρέωσή του να ενημερώνει τον πολίτη με τον πιο σοβαρό τρόπο επικοινωνίας που υπάρχει, δι' αλληλογραφίας). Ο πολίτης τι ακριβώς κερδίζει; Το ότι αντί για 10 την ώρα θα μπορεί η τράπεζα να εξυπηρετεί 12;


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ο πολίτης τι ακριβώς κερδίζει;


Τώρα, 80 εκατομμύρια ευρώ. Αύριο, μεθαύριο, θα γλιτώσει και τη βόλτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Προς στιγμήν νόμισα ότι θα μπορούμε στο εξής να πληρώνουμε τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας μέσω ιντερνέτ, μπερδεύει κι εκεί που λέει όλα θα τελειώνουν με ένα κλικ στον υπολογιστή. Μετά διαπίστωσα ότι αυτό που γίνεται στον υπολογιστή είναι ότι εκτυπώνεις μόνος σου το χαρτί με τον κωδικό για να πας μετά να πληρώσεις στην τράπεζα ή όπου αλλού.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, όπως διαπίστωσα από το internet banking της Εθνικής Τράπεζας, μπορείς να πληρώσεις διαδικτυακά τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας. Έχουν ήδη εγκαταστήσει τη διαδικασία. Το μόνο που δεν ξέρω είναι πώς κατοχυρώνεσαι ότι τα έχεις πληρώσει, όταν το μόνο σου αποδεικτικό είναι αυτό που τυπώνεις από τον υπολογιστή σου. Μήπως πρέπει να πας στην τράπεζα να σου το επικυρώσουν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Πώς κατοχυρώνεσαι όταν έχεις πληρώσει οτιδήποτε μέσω διαδικτύου; Αρκεί αυτό για αποδεικτικό. Στον τυχόν έλεγχο, θα έχουν (υποτίθεται) οι ελέγχοντες τους αριθμούς όσων δεν έχουν πληρώσει (υποθέτω ότι θα τηλεφωνούν κάπου και θα γίνεται επαλήθευση).



SBE said:


> Προς στιγμήν νόμισα ότι θα μπορούμε στο εξής να πληρώνουμε τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας μέσω ιντερνέτ, μπερδεύει κι εκεί που λέει όλα θα τελειώνουν με ένα κλικ στον υπολογιστή. Μετά διαπίστωσα ότι αυτό που γίνεται στον υπολογιστή είναι ότι εκτυπώνεις μόνος σου το χαρτί με τον κωδικό για να πας μετά να πληρώσεις στην τράπεζα ή όπου αλλού.


Αυτή είναι πια η στάνταρ διαδικασία για κάθε πληρωμή προς το δημόσιο μέσω διαδικτύου όταν δεν έχει εκδοθεί λογαριασμός (ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ κλπ) αλλά το ποσό υπολογίζεται διαδικτυακά (π.χ. ΦΠΑ). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ένας ηλεκτρονικός «λογαριασμός» σε pdf που δεν χρειάζεται να τον τυπώσεις καν. Κοπιπαστάρεις τους οικείους κωδικούς, ενημερώνεις τα αντίστοιχα πεδία της ηλεκτρονικής σου τράπεζας, πληρώνεις και τέρμα. Ε, όσοι δεν έχουν ηλεκτρονική τραπεζική, πηγαίνουν με το χαρτί στην τράπεζα. Όσοι δεν έχουν ούτε ίντερνετ, πηγαίνουν κατευθείαν στην τράπεζα. Μια χαρά σύστημα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω από που βγήκαν τα 80 εκατομμύρια, αλλά χοντρικά, αν υποθέσουμε ότι φορολογούμενο όχημα έχει ένας στους δύο Έλληνες*, τότε έχουμε χοντρικά 5 εκ. στην Ελλάδα, που σημαίνει πέντε εκατομμύρια ειδοποιητήρια, επί το κόστος του χαρτιού, της εκτύπωσης, της εμφακέλλωσης κλπ *. Τότε βγαίνει ότι κάθε ειδοποιητήριο κοστίζει στο κράτος 16 ευρώ (80/5). Δεν είδα πουθενά να λέει ότι απολύθηκαν υπάλληλοι στην υπηρεσία έκδοσης ειδοποιητηρίων, οπότε μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι το κόστος των εργατικών είναι το ίδιο, είτε σταλούν ειδοποιητήρια είτε όχι. Επομένως, πολλά δεν είναι τα 16 ευρώ;
Ή μπορεί να έχω κάνει λάθος και να αντιστοιχεί ένα όχημα σε κάθε Έλληνα, ακόμα και στα μωρά (πράγμα πρακτικώς αδύνατον), που τότε θα κοστίζει στο δημόσιο κάθε επιστολή 80/10, οχτώ ευρώ. 
Σίγουρα από κάπου βγαίνει το 80 εκ., από κάποιο δελτίο τύπου, αλλά το άρθρο των Νέων και άλλα που αναπαράγουν την είδηση αμάσητη δεν δίνουν καμιά άλλη πληροφορία και το μαθηματικό μυαλό μου μένει με την απορία. Και έχω πολύ περιορισμένη ιντερνετοπρόσβαση, οπότε δεν μπορώ να ψάξω τον ισολογισμό του υπουργείου οικονομικών με την ησυχία μου να βρω από που βγαίνει το 80εκ. Πειράζει που χαλάω τη γενική ευθυμία;

* Κατόπιν εορτής ανακάλυψα ότι τα 80 εκ δεν είναι οικονομία μόνο από την αποστολή ειδοποιητηρίων, όπως λέει το άρθρο, αλλά και της διανομής των σημάτων, η οποία λέει γίνεται με εταιρίες σεκιούριτι, αλλά και πάλι το κόστος ανά σήμα είναι μεγάλο.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2012)

Το κόστος δεν είναι μόνο για τα ειδοποιητήρια, αλλά και για τα σήματα που έδιναν για να κολλήσεις.

Α, εντάξει, το είδες -- κατόπιν εορτής :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Μα γιατί δόθηκε η εντύπωση ότι χάρηκα για το ποσό, τη σταγόνα στον ωκεανό; Η ευχή ήταν για χίλια μύρια τέτοια. Γιατί μόνο οι πολλές τέτοιες άχαρες λεπτομέρειες θα μας δώσουν προκοπή, όχι οι είκοσι απεργίες και οι τριάντα πορείες. Και συγγνώμη δηλαδή που το λέω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

Μάλλον εγώ χάρηκα με την τεχνολογική πρόοδο που τελικά δεν ήταν και τόσο μεγάλη, είμαι τεχνοφασίστρια


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι φορολογούμενο όχημα έχει ένας στους δύο Έλληνες*, τότε έχουμε χοντρικά 5 εκ. στην Ελλάδα, που σημαίνει πέντε εκατομμύρια ειδοποιητήρια, επί το κόστος του χαρτιού, της εκτύπωσης, της εμφακέλλωσης κλπ.


Σηματάκι παίρνουν (έπαιρναν) όλα τα κυκλοφορούντα οχήματα, ανεξαρτήτως φορολογικής ή άλλης αντιμετώπισης (δηλ. σηματάκι είχαν και οι υπόχρεοι μηδενικών τελών): ΙΧΕ, ΔΧΕ, ΦΙΧ, ΦΔΧ, δίκυκλα κλπ. Το σύνολο των κυκλοφορούντων οχημάτων στην Ελλάδα κατά το 2010 (μέχρι τότε που έχω στοιχεία, δηλαδή — http://www.statistics.gr/portal/page/portal/ESYE/BUCKET/General/ELLAS_IN_NUMBERS_GR.pdf, σελ. 23) ανερχόταν σε 8.062.085.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

Οπότε με τα νεά στοιχεία του κου Ζαζ, το κόστος ανέρχεται χοντρικά σε δέκα ευρώ ανά σήμα. 

Αν ήταν αυτό ερώτηση σε συνέντευξη για δουλειά, που κάνουν τέτοιες ερωτήσεις, θα θεωρούσαν ότι την έχω απαντήσει σωστά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ συνεχίζεται η τάση να θεωρείται πως η αντιμετώπισή μας από τους ξένους είναι απόδειξη προβληματικού ίματζ:




Βέβαια, είναι αλήθεια πως μαζί με τα ξερά καίγονται τώρα και τα χλωρά. Αλλά όχι πως δεν υπήρχαν / υπάρχουν καθόλου ξερά...


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

To προβληματικό ίματζ το είχαμε πάντα. Απλώς δεν ήμασταν στο επίκεντρο της δημοσιότητας.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 18, 2012)

Α, πολύ το ζήλεψα αυτό το βίδεο (την ιδέα, την εκτέλεση αλλά και την ουσία) των Πορτογάλων! 
Αντιγράφω από το fb, όπου και το είδα, τον σχετικό σχολιασμό:
_"Πρόκειται για το βίντεο, του οποίου την προβολή εμπόδισε η γερμανική κυβέρνηση ως "πολιτικά επιζήμιου", με αποτέλεσμα να διαμαρτυρηθεί ο εμπνευστής και υπεύθυνος για το βίντεο Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa, πρόεδρος των σοσιαλδημοκρατών και τέως υπουργός στην Πορτογαλία στην Γερμανική Πρεσβεία στη Λισαβόνα , δηλώνοντας, πως δεν πρόκειται να κάνει πίσω και πως είναι αποφασισμένος να δείξει το βίντεο στο γερμανικό λαό, στον οποίο και απευθύνεται."_


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Πολύ πιο νηφάλιο από πολλά δικά μας που έχω δει. Και είναι και στα γερμανικά, στη γλώσσα του παραλήπτη. Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι πώς εμποδίστηκε η προβολή του. Εδώ δεν μπορούσαν να εμποδίσουν οι μουσουλμάνοι το βίντεο για το οποίο σκοτώθηκαν άνθρωποι. Εννοεί την προβολή στη γερμανική τηλεόραση;


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον και όντως νηφάλιο. 
Αλλά όσο το έβλεπα σκεφτόμον συζήτηση που είχα προχτές σχετικά με την κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα, κατά την οποία είπαν οι συνομιλητές μου: η ΕΕ δεν είναι αλληλεγγύη, η ΕΕ είναι τρεις χώρες που κυβερνάνε όλες τις άλλες, κι οι υπόλοιποι κάνουμε ό,τι μας λένε και η Πορτογαλία δε λέει τίποτα γιατί είναι μια ασήμαντη χώρα στην άκρη της Ευρώπης, ενώ η Ελλάδα φωνάζει γιατί είναι πιο σημαντική γεωγραφικά και μας ανέχονται, ενώ η Ιρλανδία είπε κι ευχαριστώ γιατί η Ιρλανδία είναι ένα τίποτα, κι εμείς είμαστε σαν τη μαφία, κι ο μόνος τρόπος να εξουδετερώσεις τη μαφία είναι να την πνίξεις και το ξέρουν κι οι άλλοι αυτό γι'αυτό μας φέρονται έτσι και καλά μας κάνουν γιατί μας αξίζει κλπ κλπ. 

Έχει πολλά που διαφωνώ το παραπάνω, αλλά το παραθέτω για να υπάρχει. Γιατί δε νομίζω ότι έπεσα στην περίπτωση, σίγουρα πολλοί σκέφτονται έτσι.


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2012)

Απάντηση σε ερώτηση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ
Στα 8,5 δισ. ευρώ το κόστος των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων της Αθήνας (τα Νέα)


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2012)

Για να έχουμε καλύτερη εικόνα, κι επειδή δεν το αναφέρει το άρθρο, πόσο έλεγαν ότι ήταν το κόστος τα κατά καιρούς δημοσιέυματα; Είναι κοντά ή όχι; Γιατί είχα ακούσει διάφορα νούμερα, που ίσως είχαν βγει απο το πουθενά, που έλεγαν για 20-30 δις κλπ. 
Και βεβαίως αυτό το ποσό, τα 8.5 δις είχε ανακοινωθεί επίσημα ως κόστος το Νοέμβριο του 2004, μετά τον τελικό απολογισμό, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τώρα ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ξαναρωτάει, αφού όσες φορές και να ρωτήσει η απάντηση η ίδια θα είναι. Προφανώς στη Βουλή όλοι έχουν χρόνο να συζητάνε συνεχώς τα ιδια.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 21, 2012)

Στο φορολογικό "απόσπασμα" τα μπλοκάκια του ιδιωτικού τομέα
"Οι διατάξεις στο προσχέδιο προβλέπουν ότι θα γλιτώσουν από τη φορολόγηση με συντελεστή 26% από το πρώτο ευρώ και θα φορολογούνται με την κλίμακα μισθωτών και συνταξιούχων (στην οποία εισοδήματα έως και 9.000 ευρώ ετησίως είναι λόγω μόνιμης επιστροφής φόρου 1.950 ευρώ αφορολόγητα) οι “ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες” οι οποίοι πληρούν “αθροιστικά” τις δυο παρακάτω προϋποθέσεις:

- Παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του με βάση έγγραφη σύμβαση που έχει συνάψει με φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο, δηλαδή με τον ουσιαστικό εργοδότη τους.

- Παρέχει υπηρεσίες έως και σε τρεις εργοδότες, φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα, ή και σε περισσότερους από τρεις εργοδότες εφόσον στην περίπτωση αυτή το 75% των ακαθαρίστων εσόδων του προέρχεται μόνο από έναν εκ των εργοδοτών αυτών. Για παράδειγμα, αν ένας εργαζόμενος με μπλοκάκι έχει δέκα “πελάτες” και συνολικό ετήσιο εισόδημα 10.000 ευρώ θα πρέπει το εισόδημά του από έναν από τους πελάτες του να είναι τουλάχιστον 7.500 ευρώ.

Ωστόσο, οι εργαζόμενοι με μπλοκάκι που πληρούν τις παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις εντοπίζονται κυρίως στους συμβασιούχους του δημοσίου τομέα. Συγκεκριμένα, συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου ή έργου υπογράφουν κατά κύριο λόγο οι φορείς του δημοσίου τομέα (Οργανισμοί Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, ΑΕΙ κα) ενώ είναι δυσεύρετες στον ιδιωτικό τομέα καθώς οι εργοδότες συνήθως αποφεύγουν την υπογραφή οποιαδήποτε σύμβασης η οποία μπορεί να τους δημιουργήσει δεσμεύσεις και νομικά προβλήματα διεκδικήσεων από τους συμβασιούχους τους."
Πηγή:www.capital.gr


----------



## rogne (Nov 22, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Στο φορολογικό "απόσπασμα" τα μπλοκάκια του ιδιωτικού τομέα...



Μια απάντηση: http://mplokakides.blogspot.gr/


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

Costas said:


> Μόνο μια δωρεάν μετακίνηση μετ' επιστροφής θα δικαιούνται στο εξής οι στρατεύσιμοι κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας τους, σύμφωνα με απόφαση του υπουργού Εθνικής Άμυνας. Η μετακίνηση των στρατευμένων θα γίνεται μόνο με λεωφορεία, τρένα και πλοία και σε καμία περίπτωση με αεροπλάνο.
> Μέχρι πρότινος, οι στρατιώτες θητείας δικαιούνταν τρεις δωρεάν μετακινήσεις μετ’ επιστροφής.
> [Εμένα μου είπαν πως μέχρι πρότινος δικαιούνταν τέσσερις: δύο με καράβι και δύο με αεροπλάνο]



Εξαρτάται μέχρι πόσο πρότινος. Υπηρέτησα το 2003-2004, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχε δυνατότητα δωρεάν μετακίνησης με αεροπλάνο. Μπορεί βέβαια να θυμάμαι και λάθος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για να έχουμε καλύτερη εικόνα, κι επειδή δεν το αναφέρει το άρθρο, πόσο έλεγαν ότι ήταν το κόστος τα κατά καιρούς δημοσιέυματα; Είναι κοντά ή όχι; Γιατί είχα ακούσει διάφορα νούμερα, που ίσως είχαν βγει απο το πουθενά, που έλεγαν για 20-30 δις κλπ.
> Και βεβαίως αυτό το ποσό, τα 8.5 δις είχε ανακοινωθεί επίσημα ως κόστος το Νοέμβριο του 2004, μετά τον τελικό απολογισμό, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τώρα ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ξαναρωτάει, αφού όσες φορές και να ρωτήσει η απάντηση η ίδια θα είναι.



Προφανώς ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ περιμένει -ματαίως- να πάρει απάντηση στο πόσα δαπανήθηκαν εξαιτίας των αγώνων και όχι πόσα συμπεριλήφθηκαν στον απολογισμό. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι αυτό το ποσό, αλλά ο "ΣΥΡΙΖΑ" αντί να ρωτάει θα μπορούσε να κάτσει να διαβάσει τους προϋπολογισμούς των σχετικών ετών και να πάρει μόνος του την απάντηση. Με λίγη μελέτη βρίσκεται το ποσό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Προφανώς ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ περιμένει -ματαίως- να πάρει απάντηση στο πόσα δαπανήθηκαν εξαιτίας των αγώνων και όχι πόσα συμπεριλήφθηκαν στον απολογισμό. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι αυτό το ποσό, αλλά ο "ΣΥΡΙΖΑ" αντί να ρωτάει θα μπορούσε να κάτσει να διαβάσει τους προϋπολογισμούς των σχετικών ετών και να πάρει μόνος του την απάντηση. Με λίγη μελέτη βρίσκεται το ποσό.



Τους προϋπολογισμούς; Ξέρουμε τι έχει γίνει στα οικονομικά της χώρας διαβάζοντας τους *προ*ϋπολογισμούς; Μιλάμε για την ίδια χώρα;
Και τι βάζουμε στο «εξαιτίας των αγώνων»; Θα βάλουμε τα έργα «μακράς πνοής» μαζί με τα έργα που ήταν άχρηστα τον Οκτώβριο του 2004;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

Ε, πάνω κάτω ο προϋπολογισμός μπορεί να σου πει πού πήγαν τα χρήματα. Δεν ξέρω τι είδους πρόσβαση σε αναλυτικές καταστάσεις απολογισμών έχει η αντιπολίτευση. Το τι βάζουμε στο "εξαιτίας των αγώνων" παίρνει πολύ νερό και δεν είμαι στην πολιτική ή οικονομική θέση για να το συζητήσω. Αφήνω τους ειδικούς να το βρουν, εγώ δηλώνω άγνοια. Υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι μιλάμε για έργα χαμηλής προτεραιότητας -ίσως και χρησιμότητας- που δεν θα κάναμε χωρίς τους αγώνες και δεν περιλαμβάνονται στον απολογισμό. Το πού θα τραβηχτεί η γραμμή το αφήνω επίσης στους ειδικούς.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2012)

Ο εφιάλτης της χρεοκοπίας επιστρέφει στην Αργεντινή. Ζοφερή εικόνα για μια χρεοκοπημένη χώρα.


----------



## rogne (Nov 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ο εφιάλτης της χρεοκοπίας επιστρέφει στην Αργεντινή. Ζοφερή εικόνα για μια χρεοκοπημένη χώρα.



Το λιγότερο παραπλανητικός ο τίτλος του άρθρου. Ούτε "εφιάλτης" ούτε ακριβώς "χρεοκοπία" είναι αυτό που γίνεται. Σκληρό πόκερ παίζεται μεταξύ Αργεντινής και "γυπών". Έχει και εντυπωσιακές κινήσεις η παρτίδα (όπως αυτή η ακινητοποίηση του πολεμικού πλοίου), αλλά είναι ακόμα νωρίς για να προκαταλάβει κανείς τον ζόφο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Είναι σαν την περίπτωση του μεγάλου ομολόγου που πληρώσαμε εμείς λίγο πριν από τις εκλογές και που βρισκόταν στα χέρια γύπα. Ανήκει στα θέματα που αξίζουν μελέτη σε βάθος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2012)

Εγώ όπως έγραψα και στο ορολογικό νήμα, δεν ήξερα τι είναι αυτοί οι γύπες που αναφέρει το άρθρο. Έμαθα λοιπόν ότι υπάρχουν όχι άνθρωποι, αλλά εταιρείες που ποντάρουν στη χρεοκοπία μιας χώρας με σκοπό να αποκομίσουν κέρδος. Η χώρα από την άλλη, αν δεν καταφέρει να δικαιωθεί δικαστικά, μπορεί φαντάζομαι να μην πληρώσει, αυτό ωστόσο θα την απομονώσει - οπότε πάλι καλά που η Αργεντινή έχει και μια κάποια εξαγωγική δραστηριότητα. Σκεφτόμουν μετά ότι ανάλογο πόκερ παίζεται και με τις χώρες του ευρωπαϊκού νότου αυτή τη στιγμή και από όσο γνωρίζω, η Ελλάδα για παράδειγμα δεν έχει δυνατότητα αυτοσυντήρησης, αφού ζει από τις εισαγωγές. Δεν μιλάω για φάρμακα και τέτοια, μιλάω για τρόφιμα. 

Έτσι όπως το βλέπω, το μέλλον έχει και ζοφερές εικόνες λοιπόν. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην τις ζήσουμε.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2012)

Ένα ελαφρώς αναλυτικότερο άρθρο δίνει κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.


----------



## rogne (Nov 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είναι σαν την περίπτωση του μεγάλου ομολόγου που πληρώσαμε εμείς λίγο πριν από τις εκλογές και που βρισκόταν στα χέρια γύπα. Ανήκει στα θέματα που αξίζουν μελέτη σε βάθος.



435 εκατομμύρια ευρώ ήταν αυτό το ομόλογο, θυμίζω, και πληρώθηκε, λίγο *μετά *τις εκλογές του Μαΐου, με πρωτοβουλία Παπαδήμου, διαφωνία Βενιζέλου και τους λοιπούς πολιτικούς αρχηγούς (από Σαμαρά μέχρι Παπαρήγα, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου) να νίβουν τα χέρια τους. Θυμίζω επίσης το διεθνές μπάχαλο που είχε προκληθεί τότε [να το πληρώσουμε; να μην το πληρώσουμε;], με τον Γιούνκερ να υπόσχεται "κατ' αρχήν" στήριξη για τη μη πληρωμή του, την υπόσχεση να μένει στα χαρτιά κατόπιν ισχυρών γερμανικών πιέσεων και διάφορα όρνεα να πανηγυρίζουν στο τέλος. Έκτοτε πληρώνουμε, νομίζω, όλα τα ακούρευτα ομολόγα τέτοιου τύπου χωρίς μα-μου. 

Να προσθέσω κι ένα ακόμα σχόλιο. Όταν διάφορα ΜΜΕ επικαλούνται σήμερα τη "νέα επικείμενη χρεοκοπία" της Αργεντινής, το μήνυμα είναι σχετικά προφανές και σκανδαλωδώς απλό: "να τι παθαίνει όποιος το παίζει νταής και δεν κάνει ό,τι του λένε: τον τρώνε οι γύπες". Τα πράγματα φυσικά είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

rogne said:


> Τα πράγματα φυσικά είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκα.


Ακριβώς. Θα έλεγα ότι η ιστορία έχει συναρπαστικές λεπτομέρειες αν δεν πληρωνόταν το ομόλογο από την τσέπη μας.


----------



## rogne (Nov 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ακριβώς. Θα έλεγα ότι η ιστορία έχει συναρπαστικές λεπτομέρειες αν δεν πληρωνόταν το ομόλογο από την τσέπη μας.



Και εννοείς, φαντάζομαι, ότι θα έπεφτε ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι μας; Μπορεί, μπορεί και όχι. Πάντα η ίδια ιστορία είναι με αυτές τις "καταστροφές" που αποφεύχθηκαν τελευταία στιγμή.

Αναρωτιέμαι τι συζητιέται στην Αργεντινή τέτοια ώρα...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2012)

Το κακό (ή το καλό ; ) είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να διαπιστώσουμε τι θα γινόταν αν δεν αποφεύγονταν την τελευταία στιγμή αυτές οι καταστροφές (με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά).
Κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι τι συζητιέται στην Αργεντινή τέτοια ώρα.
Πάντως το ότι εμείς έχουμε ακόμα την πολυτελή δυνατότητα να συζητάμε είναι παρηγορητικό. Ως ένα βαθμό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ακριβώς. Θα έλεγα ότι η ιστορία έχει συναρπαστικές λεπτομέρειες αν δεν πληρωνόταν το ομόλογο από την τσέπη μας.


Να το αναδιατυπώσω, για να μην παρερμηνεύομαι. Η ιστορία έχει συναρπαστικές λεπτομέρειες. Θα τις θεωρούσα ακόμα πιο συναρπαστικές αν δεν ήξερα ότι το ομόλογο το πληρώσαμε από την τσέπη μας για να χαίρεται κάποιος έξυπνος τύπος που ξέρει να εκμεταλλεύεται το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα και γελάει τώρα εις βάρος μας ανάβοντας πούρα με δολάρια στο γιοτ του στα Καϊμάν ή κάπου εκεί.


Προσοχή βέβαια στα τερτίπια της γλώσσας: Η πρώτη πρόταση έλεγε «Θα έλεγα ... αν δεν πληρωνόταν». Δεν έλεγε: «θα είχε συναρπαστικές λεπτομέρειες αν δεν πληρωνόταν».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]αν δεν ήξερα ότι το ομόλογο το πληρώσαμε από την τσέπη μας για να χαίρεται κάποιος έξυπνος τύπος που ξέρει να εκμεταλλεύεται το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα και γελάει τώρα εις βάρος μας ανάβοντας πούρα με δολάρια στο γιοτ του στα Καϊμάν ή κάπου εκεί.[...]


Μια παρένθεση. Ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος (που δεν ξέρουμε από πότε είχε αγοράσει το συγκεκριμένο ομόλογο, δηλαδή προ κρίσης ή μετά, για να τον κατατάξουμε αντιστρόφως ανάλογα στους αξιόπτυστους ακριδοκαπιταλιστές ή στους αφελείς μανατζαραίους φινλανδικών συνταξιοδοτικών ταμείων), είχε αγοράσει ομόλογα του *ελληνικού κράτους*. Κάποιος (αν όχι αυτός, κάποιος προηγούμενός του) είχε δανείσει το *ελληνικό κράτος* (για να πληρώσει υποβρύχια, μισθούς, μίζες, φάρμακα κ.λπ.) και αποφάσισε να ρισκάρει για να εισπράξει όλο το κεφάλαιό του και τον συμφωνημένο τόκο.

Δηλαδή, εντάξει. Είμαστε μπαταξήδες (για να είμαι σαφής: εννοώ ως *ελληνικό κράτος*) με περικεφαλαία (και ένα εκατομμύριο σοβαρές και ασόβαρες δικαιολογίες), αλλά ο τύπος που περίμενε μέχρι τέλος (ενδεχομένως και έχοντας εμπιστοσύνη ότι θα δικαιωθεί δικαστικά επικαλούμενος ότι πίστεψε το *ελληνικό κράτος* και όχι κάποιον εσμό τζαμπατζήδων) αντί να φοβηθεί και να ρευστοποιήσει στο 23%, _δεν είναι_ ο κακός της ιστορίας. Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε και να μην μπερδευόμαστε κιόλας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Σου λέω ότι υπάρχουν συναρπαστικές λεπτομέρειες αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω να τις γράψω τώρα χωρίς να κάνω λάθη στις λεπτομέρειες. Πάντως δεν ήταν τύπος που περίμενε. Τα πήρε κι αυτός τα ομόλογα στη φτήνια. Στα υπόλοιπα έχεις δίκιο. Αν δεν ήμασταν χρεοκοπημένο κράτος, ήταν δανεικά που θα έπρεπε να ξεπληρώσουμε στους αρχικούς δανειστές.


----------



## rogne (Nov 23, 2012)

Δόκτορα, τα vulture funds για τα οποία συζητάμε εδώ είναι εντελώς τελείως βέβαιο ότι είναι αυτό που λέει το όνομά τους: δεν είναι ούτε τα καημένα τα φινλανδικά (ή τα ελληνικά, παρομοίως για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε) ταμεία ούτε οι αφελείς μανατζαραίοι τους. Όλοι οι καημένοι και οι αφελείς αυτής της ιστορίας "κουρεύτηκαν" θέλανε-δε θέλανε. Όσοι δεν "κουρεύτηκαν" είναι οι αληθινοί _παίχτες _στο τραπέζι. Και απέναντι σε αυτούς δεν παίρνεις την πόζα του ενοχικού "μπαταξή": _παίζεις_. 

Μιλάμε για παγκόσμιο χρηματοπιστωτικό καπιταλισμό βαρέων βαρών, όχι για σχέσεις αμοιβαίας εμπιστοσύνης σε κάνα χωριό. Μη θεωρούμε δηλαδή ότι επειδή ο λόγος είναι περί " δημόσιου χρέους" έτσι αφηρημένα, η σωστή εμπειρική αναλογία είναι τα χρέη που όλοι ξέρουμε απ' την καθημερινότητά μας. Εδώ πρόκειται για πυρηνικό όπλο άσκησης δημοσιονομικής (γεω)πολιτικής, και τελικά (αλλά αυτό είναι μόνο η δική μου γνώμη) για το κορυφαίο, προς το παρόν, εργαλείο της καπιταλιστικής αναδιάρθρωσης παγκοσμίως.

*Edit*: nickel, συγγνώμη για την παρανόηση νωρίτερα, όντως δεν κατάλαβα σωστά τη διατύπωσή σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2012)

rogne said:


> Και απέναντι σε αυτούς δεν παίρνεις την πόζα του ενοχικού "μπαταξή": _παίζεις_.


Όπως θα έχεις ίσως καταλάβει, είμαι σκακιστής. Και ένας σκακιστής μαθαίνει να αναλύει αντικειμενικά τη θέση που έχει μπροστά του (πράγμα που, στη δεδομένη περίπτωση, σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω εκτιμήσεις εξίσου καλά με όσους, π.χ. πρωθυπουργούς, κεντρικοτραπεζίτες κ.ά. τέτοια ζωάκια έχουν πολύ περισσότερα στοιχεία και γνώσεις από εμένα) και να σχεδιάζει όσο περισσότερες κινήσεις πιο μπροστά μπορεί. Για παράδειγμα (ενδεικτικά και σχετικά το αναφέρω, και μόνο) αν ο στρατηγικός στόχος μου είναι να οδηγήσω τα πράγματα σε μια κατάσταση όπου θα αναγκαστούν κάποιοι να μου κόψουν δισεκατομμύρια χρέους, πόσο χρήσιμο είναι να υπάρχει π.χ. μια καταδικαστική απόφαση από έναν υπέργηρο Νεοϋορκέζο δικαστή που λέει ότι αυτό είναι παράνομο επειδή ο τάδε πτωματοφάγος ήθελε να μου πάρει 400 εκατομμύρια;



rogne said:


> Μιλάμε για παγκόσμιο χρηματοπιστωτικό καπιταλισμό βαρέων βαρών, όχι για σχέσεις αμοιβαίας εμπιστοσύνης σε κάνα χωριό. Μη θεωρούμε δηλαδή ότι επειδή ο λόγος είναι περί " δημόσιου χρέους" έτσι αφηρημένα, η σωστή εμπειρική αναλογία είναι τα χρέη που όλοι ξέρουμε απ' την καθημερινότητά μας. Εδώ πρόκειται για πυρηνικό όπλο άσκησης δημοσιονομικής (γεω)πολιτικής, και τελικά (αλλά αυτό είναι μόνο η δική μου γνώμη) για το κορυφαίο, προς το παρόν, εργαλείο της καπιταλιστικής αναδιάρθρωσης παγκοσμίως.


Δεν θα διαφωνήσω ούτε στο θεωρητικό μέρος, ούτε στα στοιχεία που επικαλείσαι, αλλά ως προς το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα, ας θυμηθούμε λίγο ότι το Βιετνάμ υπήρξε μεν ο τάφος του κανόνα του χρυσού, αλλά πέρα από μια δεκαετία πληθωρισμού (με την επιβάρυνση μάλιστα του πετρελαϊκού εμπάργκο της δεκαετίας του 1970), ο καπιταλισμός επέστρεψε αγριότερος από ποτέ...


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2012)

Πρόσεξα διαβάζοντας τα δύο άρθρα ότι η του πρώτου άρθρου μπλοκαρισμένη σε κάποιο λιμάνι ύστερα από αίτημα των γυπών/όρνιων (γυποκεφάλαια ή ορνεοκεφάλαια τα vulture funds;) "ναυαρχίδα του πολεμικού ναυτικού της Αργεντινής" (!!!) έγινε στο δεύτερο άρθρο "εκπαιδευτικό σκάφος του ναυτικού"...


----------



## Irini (Nov 24, 2012)

Όλοι εδώ πέρα ασχολείστε με σαχλαμάρες. Τι λέει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και αν συμφωνείτε ή όχι είναι δευτερεύον. Κι οι απόψεις της ΧΑ δευτερεύουσες είναι αλλά είπα να μην διπλοποστάρω. Ιδού τα σημαντικά:

"Ο κ. *Ι. Αμοιρίδης* (πασοκογενής διευθυντής της ΚΟ της ΔΗΜΑΡ) εξαπέλυσε επίθεση στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, όχι όμως για πολιτικούς λόγους, αλλά για... ενδυματολογικούς: _«Ορισμένοι βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έρχονται στη Βουλή σαν να πηγαίνουν στο γήπεδο. Αλλος με το πουκάμισο έξω, άλλος χωρίς πουκάμισο, μόνο με το φανελάκι, άλλος με μπουφάν... Δεν είναι εικόνα αυτή για το ελληνικό κοινοβούλιο. Παρακολούθησα συνεδριάσεις της Βουλής των Λόρδων και έμεινα ενθουσιασμένος από την ενδυματολογική αξιοπρέπεια των βρετανών βουλευτών»_, έλεγε ο βουλευτής. Αλλά τα έβαλε και με τους χρυσαυγίτες για τον αντίθετο ακριβώς λόγο: _«Εχουν γίνει καθεστωτικοί, έβαλαν κοστουμάκια, ξύρισαν τα μούσια, εξαφάνισαν τα τατουάζ, κυκλοφορούν με βουλευτικά αυτοκίνητα και έγιναν αστικοί βουλευτές»_ έλεγε."

Βηματοδότης


----------



## Palavra (Nov 24, 2012)

Τώρα μου θύμισες που όταν είχε διορίσει ο Γιωργάκης την Μπιρμπίλη (που τη θεωρώ την καλύτερη Υπουργό Περιβάλλοντος που έχει περάσει από τη θέση), ασχολιούνταν όλοι με το ότι φοράει όλο τζιν και είναι και ανύπαντρη μητέρα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2012)

Ζητήματα ουσίας, όχι αστεία. Έτσι εξηγείται γιατί δεν μας παίρνουν σοβαρά οι Ευρωπαίοι ομόλογοι. Είναι που οι συριζαίοι πηγαίνουν στην βουλή αξύριστοι, με σορτσάκι και σαγιονάρες.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2012)

Από το σημερινό άρθρο του Paul Krugman στη ΝΥΤ:

Consider, as a prime example, the push to raise the retirement age, the age of eligibility for Medicare, or both. This is only reasonable, we’re told — after all, life expectancy has risen, so shouldn’t we all retire later? In reality, however, it would be a hugely regressive policy change, imposing severe burdens on lower- and middle-income Americans while barely affecting the wealthy. Why? First of all, the increase in life expectancy is concentrated among the affluent; why should janitors have to retire later because lawyers are living longer? Second, both Social Security and Medicare are much more important, relative to income, to less-affluent Americans, so delaying their availability would be a far more severe hit to ordinary families than to the top 1 percent.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2012)

Όταν σχεδιάστηκαν τα τωρινά συστήματα συνταξιοδότησης, το προσδόκιμο ήταν πολύ μα πολύ μικρότερο (ως και 30 χρόνια λιγότερο σε κάποιες χώρες, περίπου μέχρι τον Β΄ΠΠ). Υπάρχει μια διαφορά βάσει εισοδήματος, αλλά η αύξηση του προσδόκιμου ήταν πολύ πιο απότομη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2012)

Βέβαια, δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το όριο ηλικίας στις ΗΠΑ.

Τα καθέκαστα της αθώωσης των κατηγορουμένων για τον προπηλακισμό του Γερμανού προξένου είναι άραγε έτσι όπως τα περιγράφει ο Μανδραβέλης; (Καθημερινή)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 30, 2012)

Costas said:


> Τα καθέκαστα της αθώωσης των κατηγορουμένων για τον προπηλακισμό του Γερμανού προξένου είναι άραγε έτσι όπως τα περιγράφει ο Μανδραβέλης; (Καθημερινή)



Έτσι φαίνεται


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Costas said:


> Τα καθέκαστα της αθώωσης των κατηγορουμένων για τον προπηλακισμό του Γερμανού προξένου είναι άραγε έτσι όπως τα περιγράφει ο Μανδραβέλης; (Καθημερινή)


Η περιγραφή δεν είναι του Μανδραβέλη, αλλά του Έθνους:
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22768&subid=2&pubid=63745574

Σύμφωνα με το Έθνος, ο πρόεδρος του δικαστηρίου «αθώωσε τους κατηγορουμένους για το αδίκημα της διατάραξης κοινής ειρήνης με το σκεπτικό ότι η επίθεση εκδηλώθηκε προσωπικά σε συγκεκριμένο άτομο και όχι μαζικά».

Νομίζω ότι, αντί για τέτοιους γλωσσικούς και νομικούς ακροβατισμούς, οι δικαστές θα πρέπει να ασκηθούν στην έκδοση πολιτικών αποφάσεων: «Αφού ταλαιπωρείτε τόσο τους Έλληνες πολίτες, και λίγα σας κάνουν».

(Ναι, ειρωνικά το λέω...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2012)

Αλλά να μην ξεχνιόμαστε: στο δικαιικό μας σύστημα, οι αποφάσεις των πρωτοβάθμιων οργάνων δεν δημιουργούν τετελεσμένα· ο απέναντι δικαστής μπορεί να αποφασίσει τα ακριβώς αντίθετα (δικαι αιτιολογώντας τα, πάντα, με εύλογο τρόπο).


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2012)

Εμένα μ' άρεσε αυτό: *Για το αδίκημα της παράνομης βίας έκρινε ότι δεν αποτράπηκε η είσοδος του προξένου στη ΔΕΘ*, ενώ γι' αυτό της απόπειρας πρόκλησης επικίνδυνης σωματικής βλάβης αποφάνθηκε ότι δεν φαίνονται τα αντικείμενα που πετάχτηκαν και αν μπορούσαν να προκαλέσουν επικίνδυνη βλάβη.
Με τέτοια σουρεαλιστικά έστελναν τον κόσμο στις φυλακές και στα ξερονήσια, τότε... Όταν αύριο δικαστές (μπορεί και ο ίδιος) πουν κάτι ανάλογο για κανέναν κατηγορούμενο Χρυσαυγίτη, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα τσιρίζει. (μόλις απέδειξα ότι το /s/ και το /ts/ είναι ξεχωριστά φωνήματα :) )


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2012)

Costas said:


> Όταν αύριο δικαστές (μπορεί και ο ίδιος) πουν κάτι ανάλογο για κανέναν κατηγορούμενο Χρυσαυγίτη, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα τσιρίζει. (μόλις απέδειξα ότι το /s/ και το /ts/ είναι ξεχωριστά φωνήματα :) )


Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον μάλιστα το τι θα δηλωθεί όταν (γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα είναι «αν») ο δικηγόρος του Χρυσαφτού χρησιμοποιήσει την εκδοθείσα απόφαση ως υπερασπιστική γραμμή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2012)

Costas said:


> Εμένα μ' άρεσε αυτό: *Για το αδίκημα της παράνομης βίας έκρινε ότι δεν αποτράπηκε η είσοδος του προξένου στη ΔΕΘ*, ενώ γι' αυτό της απόπειρας πρόκλησης επικίνδυνης σωματικής βλάβης αποφάνθηκε ότι δεν φαίνονται τα αντικείμενα που πετάχτηκαν και αν μπορούσαν να προκαλέσουν επικίνδυνη βλάβη.



Υπολόγισαν και τις παραβολικές τροχιές;


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2012)

*ECB wins case to conceal Greek debt secrets*
Secret documents revealing the extent of the European Central Bank’s knowledge of Greece’s concealed debt issues prior to its €240bn (£195bn) tax-payer funded rescue have been withheld in a "disturbing" EU court ruling.  (The Telegraph)


----------



## Costas (Dec 1, 2012)

Greece’s prime minister, Antonis Samaras, hailed this week’s debt agreement as the transformation of “endless austerity” into a program that “will lead to growth.” Unfortunately, it promises nothing of the kind, and Mr. Samaras’s fragile coalition shows signs of fracturing under the economic strain. It might not even be able to stagger on until the German election next year. If it falls, Greece could be headed for default and exit from the euro.
(Από ένα από τα άρθρα της σύνταξης της NYT.)


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2012)

Ένα από τα πράγματα που με είχαν απασχολήσει κάμποσο λόγω σπουδών και προσωπικού ενδιαφέροντος σε σχέση με την ανάπτυξη της Ελλάδας ήταν το τι τραβάει κάποιον σε μια πόλη και αν η Ελλάδα το εχει ή μπορεί να το αποκτήσει. Και χτες διάβαζα αυτό εδώ το άρθρο και πρόσεξα ότι δεν αναφέρει καθόλου ευνοϊκή φορολογική νομοθεσία ή μειωμένη γραφειοκρατία, τα επιχειρήματα που ακούμε δηλαδή συνεχώς ότι θα αναζωογονήσουν την Ελλάδα. Αντιθέτως αναφέρει τα εξής:
Επάρκεια μορφωμένων ανθρώπων στις σωστές ειδικότητες, για να καλυφτούν οι θέσεις
Κόστος ζωής (χαμηλό) τέτοιο ώστε κι αν δεν βρίσκεις υπαλλήλους τοπικά να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα να προσελκύσεις από αλλού. 
Καλές και σύγχρονες εγκαταστάσεις- συγκροτήματα γραφείων κλπ με όλα τα κομφόρ και τα έξτρα που περιμένει κανείς σήμερα 
Και αυτό που δεν φτιάχνεται "a sense of excitement about the future".


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμα να διαβάσω το παραπάνω, αλλά ας ρίξω κι εγώ ένα σύνδεσμο σε άρθρο που μου άρεσε:

*Η τελευταία ευκαιρία: αρετή και τόλμη, ή φαντασία και παρηγορία;*
Του Γ. Δερτιλή
Το Βήμα, 9/12/2012


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2012)

For Spaniards, Having a Job No Longer Guarantees a Paycheck (ΝΥΤ)
Only for Spaniards?


----------



## Elsa (Dec 18, 2012)

Μα τι να μας πούνε τώρα οι Ισπανοί! Πφ! Όλο τον περασμένο χρόνο πληρωνόμαστε με καθυστέρηση 3 μηνών, κι έχω ακούσει και χειρότερα...


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

Άλλοι την τρώνε και ζορίζονται  και άλλοι την τρώνε και δροσίζονται με ντους εκατοντάδων εκατομμυρίων

Greek bond bet pays off for hedge fund


One of the world’s most prominent hedge funds is sitting on a $500m profit after making a bet that Greece would not be forced to leave the eurozone, bucking the trend in a difficult year for the industry.
Third Point, headed by the billionaire US investor Dan Loeb, tendered the majority of a $1bn position in Greek government bonds, built up only months earlier, as part of a landmark debt buyback deal by Athens on Monday, according to people familiar with the firm.
The windfall marks out the New York-based firm as one of the few hedge fund managers to have profited from the eurozone crisis. Standard & Poor’s, the rating agency, raised its assessment of Greece’s sovereign debt by several notches on Tuesday, citing the eurozone’s “strong determination” to keep the country inside the common currency area.
Mr Loeb is one of only a handful of hedge fund titans to have made big returns this year. The $2tn hedge fund industry – made famous by investors such as George Soros, who bet against the British pound and “broke the Bank of England” on Black Wednesday in 1992 – has struggled to find its confidence after two years of lacklustre returns.
John Paulson, the hedge fund manager who correctly called the US housing crash, has been among those wrongfooted. Mr Paulson has seen his bets on a US economic recovery and a deterioration in the health of Germany’s bonds both unravel. Since 2010 his flagship fund has lost more than 60 per cent of its value.
Audacious bets in Greek bonds, which have made a handful of managers huge amounts this year, have been a rare exception to the industry’s record. Third Point is the largest hedge fund holder of Greek bonds, according to traders.
The Greek government swapped holdings of its own debt for notes issued by one of the eurozone’s rescue facilities at a value of 34 cents on the euro. Third Point had scooped up holdings of Greek debt earlier this year for just 17 cents on the euro.
The firm has also retained a sizeable position in Greek debt because Mr Loeb believes there could still be a long way for the bonds to rally further next year. Analysts at the firm believe the bonds could rally by a further 40 per cent.
A spokesperson for Third Point, which manages assets of $10bn, declined to comment on the trade.
Third Point has made its investors a 20 per cent return so far this year, compared with 4.9 per cent for the average hedge fund.
Mr Loeb, who has earned a fearsome reputation in the investment world for penning acerbic, but acutely observed public letters to those he disagrees with – from recalcitrant corporate board members to President Barack Obama – is one of the US’s most successful hedge fund managers.
Mr Loeb, who turned 51 on Tuesday, has recently moved the focus of his firm away from shareholder activism towards making bets across a range of asset classes. The fund has been particularly active in Europe in recent years.
Third Point began buying up Greek bonds after profiting from a rally in Portuguese debt at the beginning of the year. Analysts from the fund have kept close tabs on Greek politicians and advisers and have been in ongoing discussions with the Greek government.

Προσφέρεται και για διάβασμα ανάμεσα στις γραμμές.;)
Και κάποια σχόλια από κάτω έχουν επίσης ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Χριστέ μου, είναι ανάγκη να βλέπουμε τέτοιες φωτογραφίες τη μέρα της καταστροφής του κόσμου; Σε κάνουν να πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν και χειρότερα πράγματα από την καταστροφή του.







Είδηση και αιτιολόγηση:
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231227815


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2013)

«Το... περίπου κόστος των έργων» του Κωνσταντίνου Ζούλα (Καθημερινή, 4/1/2013)

Τι φέρεται αντιθέτως και παραδόξως να έκανε ο κ. Σουφλιάς; Αντί να επικαιροποιήσει, όπως οι προκατοχοί του, τη νόρμα Μπίρη (αντικαθιστώντας τις καταργηθείσες από την τεχνολογία μεθόδους και εργασίες με τις νέες), συνέταξε έναν τιμοκατάλογο αποτιμώντας κατ’ αποκοπήν το κόστος των εργασιών. Με συνέπεια, όλα τα έργα έκτοτε όχι μόνον να μην αιτιολογούνται αναλυτικά, αλλά να υποχρεώνονται οι κοστολόγοι να περιγράφουν ακόμη και ψευδώς τις εργασίες κάθε έργου βάσει του τιμοκαταλόγου, ασχέτως αν είναι διαφορετικές από τις αναγραφόμενες.

Κάθε φορά που διαβάζω τέτοια κείμενα, με λεπτομέρειες για τη λειτουργία του ελληνικού κράτους, η πρώτη μου απορία είναι αν μου μεταφέρονται με ακρίβεια και ισορροπία οι λεπτομέρειες, και στη συνέχεια ποιο είναι το ποσοστό της διαφθοράς και ποιο το ποσοστό της βλακείας στο μίγμα.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 5, 2013)

Η Λετονία και οι τεχνητές πραγματικότητες.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2013)

Ο Βαξεβάνης Op-Ed στην ΝΥΤ: Greece’s Rotten Oligarchy


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2013)

Άρθρο της ΝΥΤ για το θέμα του ορυχείου χρυσού της Eldorado Gold στη Χαλκιδική. (Τον Μπόμπολα δεν τον αναφέρει).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

(Από την Ελευθεροτυπία, και πάλι... ;), με κάποιες υπερβολές, π.χ. εκεί που αναφέρονται τιμές 16σέλιδου...)

Αντιδράσεις συγγραφέων, μεταφραστών και εικαστικών
*Το φορολογικό τούς αποτελειώνει*

Της ΣΤΑΥΡ. ΠΑΠΑΣΠΥΡΟΥ 

Ο κύβος ερρίφθη. Οποιος δηλώνει συγγραφέας, μεταφραστής, επιμελητής εκδόσεων, διορθωτής, οποιοσδήποτε ασκεί πνευματικό έργο συναλλασσόμενος με εκδοτικούς οίκους, είναι υποχρεωμένος να διαθέτει δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών για να πληρωθεί, ανεξάρτητα από τα εισοδήματά του.

[...]

*Μεταφραστές τέλος*

Σήμερα, όπως λέει ο Στέφανος Πατάκης, «πολλοί έμπειροι μεταφραστές προτιμούν να εγκαταλείψουν αυτή τη δουλειά. Δεν τους συμφέρει, τους μένουν ελάχιστα χρήματα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι το επίπεδο έχει πέσει αισθητά το τελευταίο διάστημα». Πώς μεταφράζεται σε χρήματα η μετάφραση; Οι αμοιβές για ένα δεκαεξασέλιδο κυμαίνονται μεταξύ 100 και 150 ευρώ. Τι σημαίνει πρακτικά διόρθωση και επιμέλεια; Από 30 ώς 50 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό. Ακόμα κι εκείνος που προτίθεται να εργάζεται νυχθημερόν, δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι θα έχει την ευκαιρία να το κάνει -πόσα βιβλία να του ανατεθούν σε μια περίοδο που όχι μόνο ο αριθμός των ξένων τίτλων, αλλά γενικά η βιβλιοπαραγωγή, συρρικώνεται [sic];

[...]


----------



## bernardina (Jan 14, 2013)

Όταν λες "υπερβολές" εννοείς προς τα πάνω ή προς τα κάτω; :blink:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Εννοώ ότι αυτά τα νούμερα δεν ξέρω να υπάρχουν πια... Βέβαια, από όλο το κείμενο, και ο Πατάκης μοιάζει να αναφέρεται μάλλον σε γερά ονόματα...


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Ίσως εννοεί πόσο κοστίζει στον εργοδότη το 16σέλιδο, με επιμέλεια και με όλα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ίσως εννοεί πόσο κοστίζει στον εργοδότη το 16σέλιδο, με επιμέλεια και με όλα


Μην το γελάς. Είναι πολύ πιθανό και τα νούμερα (100~150—30~50 = 50~120) έρχονται πολύ πιο κοντά στα πραγματικά που ακούγονται στην πιάτσα. Άλλωστε, είναι πάγια τακτική να μη λέμε σε δημόσια τοποθέτηση πόσο κοστίζει ένα πράγμα (π.χ. πόσα βάζουμε στην τσέπη το μήνα) αλλά κάποιο παράγωγο νούμερο (π.χ. πόσος είναι ο βασικός μισθός χωρίς πολυετίες, υπερωρίες, επιδόματα, εκτός έδρας, τυχερά κλπ κλπ).


----------



## Costas (Jan 26, 2013)

Προχωράει ο διαγωνισμός για το εργοστάσιο απορριμμάτων στην Κερατέα. (ypodomes) Δηλαδή απορρίφθηκε η προσφυγή του τέως δημάρχου Κερατέας καθώς και η αίτησή του για αναστολή της διαδικασίας.


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2013)

SOS από το ΣΔΟΕ: Δεν έχουμε Γαλλομαθείς υπαλλήλους για τη λίστα Λαγκάρντ | (iefimerida)

Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι παρά τις αλλεπάλληλες εκκλήσεις των τελευταίων μηνών ακόμα δεν έχουν μετατεθεί στο ΣΔΟΕ γαλλομαθείς υπάλληλοι για να χειριστούν τη λίστα Λαγκάρντ που είναι γραμμένη στη γαλλική γλώσσα.
Το αίτημα υποβλήθηκε εκ νέου πριν από λίγες ημέρες «δεδομένου ότι η ως άνω διεύθυνση (Διεύθυνση Προσωπικού Δ.Ο.Υ.) του Υπουργείου δεν ανταποκρίθηκε στο αίτημά μας» όπως τονίζεται στο έγγραφο.

Πώς και δε σκεφτήκανε τη λύση των εθελοντών; Σε άλλα θέματα την προτείνουν ανοιχτά...


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2013)

Αν αυτό το έβλεπα στο ΜούφαNet, θα πίστευα ότι είναι έξυπνη πλάκα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2013)

Αν κρίνω από αυτά που έχουν δημοσιευτεί από τη λίστα, ναι, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καταλάβεις φράσεις όπως
Papadopoulos, Nikolaos, Aristides, gynecologue, Karditsa
Πρέπει να έχεις κάνει τουλάχιστο ένα χρόνο γαλλικά. 

(εννοείται ότι το έφτιαξα αυτό τώρα, ο κος N. Παπαδόπουλος του Αριστείδη εκ Καρδίτσας να με συγχωρήσει για τη σύμπτωση)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2013)

Η λίστα περιλαμβάνει και στοιχεία όπως επάγγελμα/ιδιότητα, αλλά και, όπως μάθαμε από τις καταθέσεις που έδωσαν οι συγγενείς του Παπακωνσταντίνου, έναν τραπεζικό κωδικό, με όνομα που μπορεί να μη σημαίνει τίποτε, αλλά μπορεί και να σημαίνει κάτι που να οδηγεί κάπου αλλού. Ίσως περιλαμβάνει και άλλα στοιχεία, π.χ. οδηγίες χειρισμού κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2013)

Το αστείο για μένα δεν είναι ότι οι νυν υπάλληλοι δεν μπορούν να αποκωδικοποιήσουν (με τη μεταφραστική σημασία) τα προφανή, αλλά ότι δεν μπορούν οι «υπεύθυνοι» να αποσπάσουν έναν γαλλομαθή υπάλληλο (εξουσιοδοτημένο να χειρίζεται απόρρητα!) από άλλη υπηρεσία. Στο τέλος, θα ζητήσουν από τον Γάλλο υπουργό να τους στείλει και μεταφραστή. Σχετικό νήμα μας.


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2013)

Η Αλεξία Κεφάλα της Καθημερινής παραδίδει μαθήματα πολιτικής ιστορίας της μεταπολίτευσης και εξηγεί τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και τη Χρυσαβγή σε γαλλική εκπομπή:
(acrimed)
Pour Perrineau, qu’il s’agisse de la « gauche de la gauche » ou de la « droite de la droite », « les partis de type nationaliste et populiste ont plus de capacité que d’autres à exploiter ces peurs », le « repli sur soi » à l’égard d’une « ouverture […] politique […] économique […] sociale et culturelle. » Une similarité qui se retrouverait dans les programmes économiques : « tous ces partis, quels qu’ils soient, sont marqués par un protectionnisme économique vigoureux »… « Gauche de la gauche », « droite de la droite », même combat ?

Perrineau conclut enfin son intervention en expliquant que ces partis partagent un « sentiment dominant systématiquement anti-européen ». Il y a, certes, « différents degrés dans la détestation de l’Europe », insiste-t-il : « il y en a qui prônent la sortie de l’Union européenne et, quand ils y sont, la sortie de l’euro. Il y en a d’autres qui veulent bien accepter de rester dans une Union européenne, mais une Union européenne sévèrement revue et corrigée. »

Le « chantage » grec

Une transition parfaite pour évoquer la venue du leader de la gauche de gauche grecque, Alexis Tsipras, à Paris – dont on se demande au juste de quelle « détestation de l’Europe » il relève. Calvi porte en effet la discussion sur la perspective de nouvelles élections législatives en Grèce, et le possible succès de la coalition Syriza : « Que proposent ces partis, notamment en Grèce, s’ils arrivent au pouvoir ? »

Selon Kefalas, le programme de Syriza se résume à une chose : « annuler le mémorandum » [4]. Pour la journaliste grecque, Tsipras, ex-syndicaliste étudiant qui, des jeunesses communistes aux émeutes de 2008, « n’a rien fait d’autre dans sa vie politique que lutter », joue sur l’échec économique et l’impopularité du mémorandum.

« Juste pour bien comprendre, le programme qu’il propose aux Grecs, c’est non au mémorandum ? » s’interroge Calvi. « C’est même pas non, c’est “il n’y en a plus”, d’ailleurs son ministre – entre parenthèses – des finances explique qu’il n’y a même plus de dette grecque », répond Kefalas, « d’ailleurs il menace très clairement : “Vous voulez nous couper les vivres, l’Union européenne, si on dénonce le mémorandum ? Eh bien on ne vous remboursera pas la dette.” » Une perspective qui scandalise Calvi : « On peut pas dire “donnez-nous l’argent et on refuse de faire les efforts !” » s’exclame le présentateur, « il y a un côté “donnez-moi le pognon ou je fais un malheur”. »

Kefalas surenchérit et se lance dans une charge virulente… contre les Grecs et leurs chantages : « C’est pas du tout récent en Grèce, ce que fait Alexis Tsipras à l’heure actuelle », explique la journaliste. « En 1980, quand Andreas Papandreou […] allait aux réunions, à l’époque […] il menaçait de sortir de l’Europe […]. Il disait “vous savez, moi je sors de l’Europe”. Et il repartait avec des paquets de milliards de drachmes [5]. » Tsipras serait donc le tenant d’une vieille tradition grecque : le racket des autres pays européens. On l’a compris, Kefalas n’a guère de sympathie pour le leader de la « gauche de la gauche ». En fait, elle semble lui préférer la chancelière allemande : « La personne, paradoxalement, qui a le mieux compris la politique grecque, et surtout celle menée par Alexis Tsipras, c’est Angela Merkel. Parce qu’elle lui tient tête elle dit “très bien, nous on va trouver un mécanisme pour sortir de l’euro, on va vous menacer et on va continuer ça”. »

Calvi rebondit : « Les banquiers allemands travaillent sur un scénario de sortie de l’euro, à Bruxelles on pense à un scénario de sortie douce contre ce chantage ». Kefalas, triomphe : « Enfin, Bruxelles communique ! Il était temps ! » Elle esquisse un sourire devant la réaction médusée de ses interlocuteurs, et s’explique : « Ça fait quand même deux ans qu’il y a une crise en Grèce, que tout est malmené », puis : « il y a eu un début de réforme, tout n’est pas qu’austérité ».

Calvi, créancier implacable

Bien évidemment, Acrimed n’a pas vocation à prendre position sur les enjeux politiques et économiques de la crise grecque. Mais, force est de constater que la présentation de Kefalas – charges contre Syriza et son « chantage », approbation enthousiaste des menaces de la chancelière allemande… – n’est pas neutre. Tsipras, quant à lui, n’a semble-t-il pas encore trouvé d’avocat pour le défendre dans le tribunal de Calvi… En effet, l’absence de contradiction est flagrante, alors même que le présentateur multiplie les commentaires « de bon sens ».

Lorsque Kefalas rappelle tout de même que la « solidarité européenne » a un prix, et s’accompagne d’intérêts que la Grèce peine à rembourser, l’animateur est intraitable : « Ça ne change rien au problème, quand on vous prête de l’argent, vous le remboursez, et généralement il y a quelqu’un qui prend un peu de sous au passage. » Alors que les investissements français et allemands en Grèce sont évoqués, Calvi se lâche : « Oui, eh bien, apparemment, certains téléspectateurs pensent que la farce a assez duré. » Sous l’apparence du bon sens, le présentateur prend ainsi doublement position : d’une part en s’indignant contre un possible défaut de la Grèce, de l’autre en reprenant le « storytelling » de la crise grecque selon lequel les Grecs dilapideraient l’argent des contribuables européens.

Le « rôle social » des néonazis

Le téléspectateur n’est pourtant pas au bout de la « farce ». Cette fois, c’est de la montée de l’extrême droite qu’il est question. Lorsque Calvi s’interroge sur le caractère néo-nazi de l’Aube dorée (parti d’extrême droite ayant réalisé un score de 8,5 % aux récentes législatives grecques), Kefalas se lance dans une description pour le moins troublante du « rôle social » de l’extrême droite (voir l’échange complet en annexe).

La journaliste explique que l’Aube dorée a « nettoyé entre guillemets les places des vieux quartiers d’Athènes où des personnes âgées habitent et qui avaient peur de sortir de chez eux, […] il y a eu tellement de ratonnades dans ce quartier que maintenant les immigrés ont peur, ils laissent tranquille tout le monde. » Et lorsque Calvi s’interroge (« vous nous dites qu’ils ont eu un rôle social et plus efficace que la police ? »), elle précise : « non seulement ils nettoient les appartements des immigrés mais ils le repeignent, ils changent la serrure et ils vont le donner à tout le monde », et de conclure : « C’est comme ça qu’ils ont investi les capitales […] en faisant ce travail social , avec les personnes âgées, avec les propriétaires. »

Une explication qui se termine par une subtile nuance sur le salut de l’Aube dorée : « Ce n’est pas du tout le salut de Hitler, eux ils considèrent que c’est un salut grec antique, et c’est une question de degré, quand on salue comme ça c’est un salut grec antique [elle fait la démonstration du salut “grec antique”] et un peu plus haut c’est… pour la parenthèse. »

Que retiendra-t-on des « extrêmes » grecs ? D’une part le « travail social » des néonazis, de l’autre le « chantage » de la gauche de la gauche… Merci, France 5, pour tant de pédagogie.

Avec cette émission, Calvi met en scène ce qu’il produit quotidiennement : un débat faussement vrai, ou vraiment faux (c’est selon). Les invités sont d’accord sur le fond, et se disputent sur la place des virgules. Présentés comme des experts dénués de subjectivité, ils ne sont rien d’autre, en réalité, que des commentateurs partisans. Et ce jour-là, c’est Tsipras qui en a fait les frais.

Frédéric Lemaire

Annexe 1 : Le chantage grec

« Il suffit de revenir trente ans en arrière. En 1980, quand Andreas Papandreou […] est arrivé au pouvoir, c’était un espoir, et c’était quelqu’un qui avait un caractère, qui était absolument insupportable. Quand il allait aux réunions, à l’époque c’était la Communauté économique européenne, il menaçait de sortir de l’Europe alors que la Grèce venait tout juste de rentrer dans la CEE. Il disait “vous savez, moi je sors de l’Europe”. Et il repartait avec des paquets de milliards de drachmes, […] il y avait des quartiers entiers qui se sont créés comme ça à Athènes, il donnait énormément aux services publics, aux fonctionnaires, aux agriculteurs, et c’est comme ça qu’il a été élu, il a été d’ailleurs vingt ans au pouvoir, et c’est comme ça que pendant vingt ans tout le système est devenu absolument corrompu, clientéliste et on en passe. C’était comme ça que ça marchait : il y allait en disant “vous savez, je sors de l’Europe”, et c’est comme ça que ça marchait derrière, les Européens cédaient et ils donnaient de l’argent »

Annexe 2 : Le rôle social de l’extrême droite

A. K. : « Il se trouve que le parti néo-nazi qui s’appelle l’Aube dorée est un parti qui est connu comme un groupe qui passe à tabac les immigrés dans les rues d’Athènes. Qui ont “nettoyé” entre guillemets les places des vieux quartiers d’Athènes où des personnes âgées habitent et qui avaient peur de sortir de chez eux et qui maintenant, effectivement, se sentent rassurés ; il y a eu tellement de ratonnades dans ce quartier que maintenant les immigrés ont peur, ils laissent tranquille tout le monde, ils sont plus sur la place, ils sont plus dans les aires de jeux, et, donc, tous les habitants sont rassurés. »

Y. C. : « J’emploie le terme à escient pour vous demander de préciser les choses, vous nous dites qu’ils ont eu un rôle social et plus efficace que la police ? »

A. K. : « Écoutez, dans Athènes, c’est simple, il y a énormément d’immigrés clandestins […]. Les gens de l’Aube dorée, c’est tragique mais, ont non seulement nettoyé les quartiers, mais quand quelqu’un se fait voler son sac, ou quand quelqu’un est propriétaire d’un appartement, qui loue et qu’il y a des squats d’immigrés, eh bien ils n’appellent plus la police, ils appellent l’Aube dorée. Et non seulement ils nettoient les appartements des immigrés mais ils le repeignent, ils changent la serrure et ils vont le donner à tout le monde. »

« C’est comme ça qu’ils ont investi les capitales […] en faisant ce travail social, avec les personnes âgées, avec les propriétaires. »

« Comme ce que font les Frères musulmans dans les pays arabes », note Calvi.

Αμ πώς!


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2013)

Suède: chômeurs incités à aller en Grèce (Le Figaro)
L'agence suédoise pour l'emploi a lancé hier une campagne exhortant les jeunes chômeurs à aller chercher des jobs d'été dans des pays frappés par la crise économique et la pénurie d'emplois, comme la Grèce et l'Espagne. "Des centaines d'emplois estivaux autour de la Méditerranée à prendre pour les jeunes Suédois", écrit l'Agence pour l'emploi dans un communiqué.
On recherche ainsi des instructeurs sportifs, des chorégraphes et scénographes, des animateurs, des techniciens en son et lumière, etc., prêts à servir une clientèle scandinave en Espagne, en Grèce, en Italie et à Chypre. Tous ces postes seront proposés au cours d'une foire aux emplois à Malmö (Sud) à partir du 4 février.
Certains de ces emplois, situés dans des complexes touristiques, sont difficilement accessibles aux jeunes de ces pays, parce qu'ils requièrent la maîtrise d'une langue scandinave. Mais pas tous, explique Kristina Gärdebro Johansson, conseillère du programme des emplois européens (EURES) à l'Agence pour l'emploi.
"Nous espérons que nos jeunes Suédois décrocheront chacun de ces boulots. Ces entreprises ont eu une bonne expérience avec les jeunes travailleurs suédois", a-t-elle affirmé.
Le taux de chômage des moins de 25 ans en Suède, même s'il est de près de 24%, reste loin des sommets atteints en Grèce et en Espagne, où il est de plus de 50%. "C'est une belle occasion si on veut entrer sur le marché du travail", selon Mme Gärdebro Johansson.


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2013)

Η Ισλανδία κέρδισε δίκη για αποζημιώσεις ξένων καταθετών
(Καθημερινή)
Μεγάλη νίκη πέτυχε χθες η ισλανδική κυβέρνηση, καθώς το δικαστήριο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ζώνης Ελευθέρων Συναλλαγών (EFTA) έκρινε τελεσίδικα ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη ν’ αποζημιώσει Βρετανούς και Ολλανδούς καταθέτες που έχασαν χρήματα όταν χρεοκόπησε η ισλανδική τράπεζα Landsbankinn το 2008. Το δικαστήριο έκρινε ότι η Ισλανδία δεν παραβίασε τις ευρωπαϊκές οδηγίες περί εγγύησης τραπεζικών καταθέσεων, διότι βρέθηκε αντιμέτωπη με συστημική κρίση και οι πόροι του Ταμείου εγγυήσεων δεν επαρκούσαν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2013)

Αυτό δεν ξέρω πού να το βάλω, αλλά επειδή είναι επακόλουθο της οικονομικής κρίσης το βάζω εδώ:
Τον τελευταίο καιρό (μιλάμε για τρίμηνο/ εξάμηνο ας πούμε, όχι παραπάνω), έχουν ανοίξει εις τα ωραία Λονδίνα μερικά πολύ χλιδάτα καταστήματα ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας, τα οποία ασχολούνται κυρίως με τρόφιμα, εστίαση κλπ. Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντα πάω μία φορά να κόψω κίνηση και μετά αποφασίζω αν μου κάνει το μαγαζί ή όχι, και ως Λονδινόσαυρος έχω δει πολλά "ελληνικά" μαγαζιά, από τις εποχές που υπήρχε πολύ ελληνικό χρήμα εδώ. Αλλά πρόσφατα επισκέφτηκα δυο καινούργια φρούτα. Το ένα είναι σε _κεντρικότατο_ σημείο της πόλης, είναι διπλάσιο από το κοντινότερο Στάρμπακς, και πουλάει πράγματα που δεν σηκώνει η αγορά εδώ. Δεν θα πω τι πουλάει γιατί είναι χαρακτηριστικό. Πρόκειται πάντως για κατάστημα που στην Ελλάδα έχει πέραση, συνήθως με τη μορφή συνοικιακού μαγαζιού, αν και υπάρχουν και αλυσίδες, αλλά στο ΗΒ όσες φορές έχει προσπαθήσει κάποιος να ανοίξει παρόμοιο έχει αποτύχει. Από περιέργεια κοίταξα τα ενοίκια καταστημάτων στο δρόμο αυτό και βρήκα ότι είναι γύρω >200Κ+ (λίρες εννοείται) το χρόνο. Αν προσθέσουμε τα έξοδα διακόσμησης και corporate image, δημοτικά τέλη, άδεια καταστήματος τροφίμων, ασφάλειες κι ένα σωρό άλλους λογαριασμούς και φόρους ΠΡΙΝ ξεκινήσει η επιχείρηση, συν εισαγωγή σε εμπόρευμα που χαλάει και απαιτεί συντήρηση, οχτώ άτομα προσωπικό που μέτρησα, φόρους κι άλλα τόσα που δεν έχω μετρήσει, μιλάμε για μεγάλη επένδυση με μικρή απόσβεση. 
Το άλλο πουλάει κάτι που έχει πέραση, ας πούμε καφέδες, αλλά το βρήκα πολύ ακριβό και επιπλέον έχει ανοίξει ακριβώς δίπλα σε ίδιο κατάστημα με πανομοιότυπα προϊόντα και διακόσμηση, πολύ φτηνότερο, γνωστό από παλιά, με πολύ ζεστή ατμόσφαιρα κλπ το οποίο ήταν φίσκα. Μα καλά, δεν τη σκέφτηκαν καθόλου την τοποθεσία; Επίσης ο ιδιοκτήτης και η (αγγλίδα) σύζυγός του, που δούλευαν στο μαγαζί, μου φάνηκε ότι δεν ήταν συνηθισμένοι να εξυπηρετούν πελατεία και δείχνανε πολύ χλιδάτοι και σημαιοστολισμένοι για να φτιάχνουν καφέδες (το προσωπικό φόραγε στολές). Μου έδωσαν την εντύπωση ότι δεν ήταν άνθρωποι του κλάδου, η οποία εντύπωση ενισχύθηκε όταν τους άκουσα να κάνουν μικρολάθη με τα στοιχεία των προϊόντων που πουλάνε. 
Τέλος πάντων, μετά βαρέθηκα να κάνω τον Σέρλοκ Χολμς και πήγα για καφέ με μια φίλη μου Ιταλίδα και πήγε η κουβέντα και σε αυτά τα μαγαζιά. Και βεβαίως η κοπέλλα είπε φωναχτά αυτό που σκεφτόμουν: εδώ επομένως ήρθαν τα λεφτά που φεύγανε πέρσι το καλοκαίρι από την Ελλάδα. Της είπα ότι οι επενδύσεις αυτές δεν μου φαίνονται σοβαρές, οι επιχειρηματίες δεν φαίνεται να έχουν σκεφτεί καλά τι κάνουν. Η απάντησή της ήταν περίπου _ανεμομαζώματα, διαβολοσκορπίσματα. _ Και μου είπε ότι τελευταία έχουν εμφανιστεί παρόμοιες ιταλικές επενδύσεις, που απλώς δεν τις έχω πάρει χαμπάρι γιατί δεν είμαι ιταλίδα. 
Αυτά. 

ΥΓ Ντισκλέιμερ: εννοείται ότι εύχομαι οι επιχειρήσεις αυτές να μεγαλώσουν και να προκόψουν και να δοξάσουν τη χώρα κλπ κλπ κλπ και είμαι σίγουρη ότι πρόκειται για σοβαρούς βιοπαλαιστές επενδυτές με νόμιμα αποκτημένα και φορολογημένα χρήματα, οι οποίοι απλώς απελπίστηκαν από το ζοφερό κλίμα της Ελλάδας και μετανάστευσαν κι αυτοί για να δούνε μια άσπρη μέρα κλπ κλπ. 

ΥΓ2 Μου είπε ένας Έλληνας που το συζητούσαμε ότι εδώ και κάνα χρόνο έχει λάβει πολλές προτάσεις από γνωστούς του Έλληνες για να ανοίξουν κατάστημα τροφίμων/ καφενείο/ ψιλικατζίδικο κλπ. Να κάνει αυτός τη χαμαλοδουλειά εδώ και να του στέλνουν αυτοί από Ελλάδα εμπόρευμα. Υπάρχει κάτι στον κλάδο τρόφιμα/ ροφήματα που τα κάνει καλύτερη επένδυση από το να πουλάνε π.χ. καλάθια ή στρώματα ή κατσαρόλες; Ή απλώς όλοι νομίζουν ότι ξέρουν από μπακάλικα γιατί ψωνίζουν σε μπακάλικα;


----------



## Costas (Feb 15, 2013)

Op-Ed του Κώστα Τσαπόγα της παλιάς Ελευθεροτυπίας στη ΝΥΤ, για τη ζωή του μετά το κλείσιμο της εφημερίδας. A very Greek depression. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τις απορίες που μου δημιουργεί:
Στεγαστικό δάνειο σε κατοικία που ανήκει στην οικογένεια πάνω από 57 χρόνια; Γιατί ρε παιδιά;
Εξοχικό που έχει πέσει η αξία του 80% από το 2008 (ας πούμε); Πώς μου ξέφυγε τέτοια ευκαιρία; 
Ο ζητιάνος με το Αρμάνι μάλλον φοράει αποφόρια που του δώσανε, παρά τα ρούχα που κάποτε αγόρασε. Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν τρώγονται οι αγκώνες του σακκακιού σε τρία χρόνια. Κι άμα είχες λεφτά για τέτοια κουστούμια, δεν θα είχες ένα μόνο. Πότε να προλάβει σε τρία- τέσσερα χρόνια να φαγωθεί;

Ξέρω, είμαι κακιά, είμαι παράλογη κλπ. Αλλά γιατί δεν μας αρκεί η αλήθεια; Είναι από μόνη της αρκετά άσχημη.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2013)

Εντάξει, μια πινελιά είναι το άρθρο, γκρίζα προς μαύρη. Δεν είναι ανάλυση, δεν είναι παράπονο. Ακόμα κι αν έχει βάλει κάποια υπερβολή, θα μπορούσε να έχει βάλει πολλές αλήθειες που ξεπερνούν τις υπερβολές.

Κακιά δεν θα σε πω, αλλά οπωσδήποτε είσαι ο άνθρωπος που βλέπει τον ελέφαντα στη μέση του δωματίου και έχει σχόλιο για τη ζάρα κάτω από το αριστερό αφτί του.

Είναι ένα άρθρο για το οποίο δεν έχεις τίποτα να πεις. Αυτό είναι το κακό, που σε αφήνει άφωνο, γιατί σου θυμίζει την πραγματικότητα (αν την είχες ξεχάσει). Πότε αλήθεια θα αρχίσουμε να διαβάζουμε άρθρα που μιλάνε για ελπίδα, για δουλειά, για λογική, για νέες ιδέες, για καινοτομίες, για κέφι, για αλληλεγγύη, για λογική, για δημιουργία, για χτίσιμο, για αύριο, για τώρα, για αμέσως, για λογική; Επαναλαμβάνομαι...


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2013)

> Εντάξει, μια πινελιά είναι το άρθρο, γκρίζα προς μαύρη. Δεν είναι ανάλυση, δεν είναι παράπονο. Ακόμα κι αν έχει βάλει κάποια υπερβολή, θα μπορούσε να έχει βάλει πολλές αλήθειες που ξεπερνούν τις υπερβολές.



Κι αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα; Νομίζει δηλαδή ότι ο αμερικανός αναγνώστης δεν θα πιάσει την υπερβολή; Και νομίζει ότι θα την δικαιολογήσει σαν καλολογικό στοιχείο; Ας έβαζε τις αλήθειες κι ας έμοιαζαν ψέμματα, τουλάχιστον θα υπήρχαν τρόποι να τις αποδείξει. 
Έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω υπερβολές, οι οποίες τελικά σε κάνουν να νομίζεις ότι οι πάντες σε δουλεύουν για να τους λυπηθείς, και έχουν το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα από το αναμενόμενο. 



> Πότε αλήθεια θα αρχίσουμε να διαβάζουμε άρθρα που μιλάνε για ελπίδα, για δουλειά, για λογική, για νέες ιδέες, για καινοτομίες, για κέφι, για αλληλεγγύη, για λογική, για δημιουργία, για χτίσιμο, για αύριο, για τώρα, για αμέσως, για λογική; Επαναλαμβάνομαι...



Αν βγάλεις τη λογική, που γενικά μας λείπει, άνοιξε το Κ την ερχόμενη Κυριακή και σίγουρα θα έχει ρεπορτάζ από νέους επιχειρηματίες με κέφι και ιδέες, που ελπίζουν και τολμούν και κάνουν το μεγάλο βήμα κλπ κλπ. Τα ξέρεις, τα έχεις διαβάσει εκατό χιλιάδες φορές. Κι αν δεν τα έχει το τρέχον τεύχος, θα τα βρεις στο επόμενο ή το μεθεπόμενο. Όλα πανομοιότυπα γραμμένα και όλα αισιόδοξα και θετικά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2013)

Oρίστε, παρε εδώ αισιοδοξία να φαν κι οι κότες
http://www.goodnews.gr/


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2013)

...


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2013)

Μολονότι ο αντίλογος είναι γνωστός (εργασιακός μεσαίωνας κλπ.), η παρακάτω αφήγηση μου φάνηκε πως έχει και αυτή την αξία της.

Ζητείται γαζώτρια (Protagon)


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με τον κύριο του άρθρου:
Στίβω την πέτρα= εργάζομαι για ψίχουλα, σε άθλιες συνθήκες, κάνω δουλειά άριστης ποιότητας και λέω κι ευχαριστώ. 
Το άρθρο τα σούρνει στις τεμπέλες τις γυναίκες, και με ενοχλεί ο μισογυνισμός του. 
α. είναι αποδεδειγμένο με μελέτες σε χώρες δυτικές και προοδευτικές ότι οι άντρες πλεονεκτούν στην εύρεση εργασίας γιατί οι πάντες θεωρούν ότι οι άντρες έχουν οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις, ενώ οι γυναίκες έχουν άντρες να τις στηρίζουν. 
β. Η έλλειψη υποδομής για την υποστήριξη της οικογένειας (παιδικοί σταθμοί κλπ) επιβαρύνει κυρίως τις γυναίκες, οι οποίες αναγκάζονται είτε να μην εργάζονται ή να αναζητούν εργασία για τέσσερεις- πέντε ώρες. 
γ. Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό το να μην θέλει μια γυναίκα να δουλεύει γαζώτρια όταν μπορεί να εργαστεί σε γραφείο. Όποιος δεν έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ραπτομηχανή ποτέ του δεν ξέρει πόσο κουραστική δουλειά είναι. 
δ. Τα χειρωνακτικά επαγγέλματα πέθαναν όταν έπαψαν να δίνουν έναν καλούτσικο μισθό, το οποίο συνέβη όταν η Ελλάδα έπαψε να είναι τριτοκοσμική, το βιοτικό επίπεδο ανέβηκε κι οι βιομηχανίες μεταφέρθηκαν σε χώρες με χαμηλότερο κόστος εργασίας. 
ε. 32 ευρώ τη μέρα είναι το κατώτατο; Μάλλον. Αλλά, αν ο πατέρας σου παίρνει μισθό 2500 καθαρά το μήνα μετά τις μειώσεις, ε, λίγο δύσκολο τέτοιες οικογένειες να βγάλουν κόρες γαζώτριες. Αλήθεια, τόσο δίνει στους Πακιστανούς;

Τέλος, πάντα έτσι ήταν τα φασονάδικα και πάντα τόσο φτηνά είναι τα ρούχα στη χονδρική. Είχαμε κάτι γνωστούς παλιά που είχαν μπουτίκ στο Κολωνάκι και θυμάμαι που είχαν κάτι μπλούζες 16Κ δρχ (μιλάμε για πριν 20 χρόνια, που το ενοίκιό μου ήταν 30Κ) και μας είχαν πει ότι τις έραβαν σε μια μοδίστρα και τους κόστιζε με τα υλικά 200-300 το κομμάτι. Κι επειδή ήταν μικρή παραγγελία δεν είχαν τη μέγιστη δυνατή μείωση κόστους.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2013)

Ούτε κι εγώ κατάλαβα γιατί επικεντρώνεται στις γυναίκες, πάντως. Όλοι οι Έλληνες τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν στραφεί στην αναζήτηση δουλειάς γραφείου. Εικάζω ότι στο ερώτημα «Και γιατί μόνο άντρες ράφτες; Και γιατί μόνο Πακιστανοί;» απαντιέται με το προφανές: ότι οι Πακιστανοί μετανάστες στην Ελλάδα είναι προφανώς περισσότεροι από τις Πακιστανές μετανάστριες, πράγμα που σε συνδυασμό με την ενδεχομένως ανδροκρατική κουλτούρα της κοινότητας έχει ως αποτέλεσμα περισσότερους άντρες στο χώρο εργασίας.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Προφανώς παλιότερα στην Ελλάδα το επάγγελμα της γαζώτριας το έκαναν οι γυναίκες γιατί δεν ήταν τόσο υψηλής περιωπής και αξίας όσο τα "ανδρικά" χειρωνακτικά επαγγέλματα. Τη θέση της Ελληνίδας εργάτριας έχει πάρει ο Πακιστανός μετανάστης. 
Κατά τ'άλλα δεν έχει τίποτα το "γυναικείο" η κατασκευή ρούχων, κανένας δεν θεωρεί ότι ο ράφτης κάνει υποδεέστερο επάγγελμα. 
Αναρωτιέμαι αν τους πληρώνει τα νόμιμα. 
Κι αυτό το λέω γιατί το φεγγάρι που έκανα διερμηνεία σε νοσοκομείο του Λονδίνου είχα μιλήσει με ένα σωρό γιαγιάδες κύπριες, που είχαν έρθει μετανάστριες κι επειδή όλες ήξεραν να ράβουν δούλευαν γαζώτριες και κορδελιάστρες στα εργοστάσια συμπατριωτών τους (τότε είχε ακόμα η Αγγλία φασονάδικα). Έτσι δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ να μάθουν αγγλικά, το οποίο βόλευε και τον εργοδότη τους γιατί δεν του φεύγανε και δεν ξέρανε τα δικαιώματά τους. Και ξόδευαν το μισθό τους στα καταστήματα ελληνοκυπριακής ιδιοκτησίας, συμπατριωτών τους μπακάληδων και μανάβηδων. Και φτάσανε κάποια στιγμή στη σύνταξη και στα γεράματα κι εκεί τις συναντούσα εγώ, να μην μπορούν ούτε στο γιατρό να πάνε μόνες τους γιατί δεν ήξεραν τη γλώσσα. Όσο για σύνταξη, το αντίστοιχο το δικού μας ΟΓΑ ανασφάλιστων, γιατί δεν τις δήλωναν ποτέ πουθενά οι εργοδότες τους. Κι οι πιο πολλές δεν έχουν ιδέα για τα δικαιώματά τους, οπότε τις αναλάμβαναν διάφοροι οργανισμοί μεταναστών να τους κάνουν τις αιτήσεις κλπ. 

ΥΓ σχετικά με την αξία των επαγγελμάτων και το φύλο: οι τσαγκάρηδες (μικροεπιχειρηματίες) ήταν κυρίως άντρες. Οι κορδελιάστρες (γαζώτριες υποδηματοποιίας) ήταν κυρίως γυναίκες. 

ΥΓ2 Και έχω γνωρίσει κάποιους από τους αγγλοκύπριους πρώην φασονάδες, νυν εισοδηματίες ή επιχειρηματίες, από αυτούς που έπιναν το αίμα των συμπατριωτών τους με το καλαμάκι. Κάτι καραβλάχοι, πονηροί. Μια εποχή συζητούσα μια δουλειά κάπου με έναν από αυτούς και το συνδικάτο μας όριζε κατώτατη αμοιβή 25 την ώρα, η πιάτσα 35 την ώρα, κι αυτός προσπαθούσε να μου δώσει 5-7 την ώρα. Άι σιχτίρ, πιο πολλά ήταν το επίδομα ανεργίας. Κάπως έτσι κι ο κύριος του άρθρου.


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2013)

Να που ήρθε κι ο αντίλογος!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2013)

Αντίλογο για τα σχόλια από κάτω που μιλάνε για τους Έλληνες που "ψάχνουν" δουλειά μέσω ΟΑΕΔ και/ή που θέλουν να τους προσλάβεις χωρίς να δουλεύουν για να παίρνουν το επίδομα, έχει κανείς;


----------



## Elsa (Feb 20, 2013)

Για την απορία του κυρ Κώστα στο άρθρο, «Μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια Κίνα και μια Τουρκία μέσα στην Ελλάδα;» νομίζω πως η κυβέρνηση εργάζεται φιλότιμα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση τα τελευταία χρόνια, υπομονή. :s Ελπίζω μόνο να φτάσουμε να ζήσουμε και τέτοια πρόοδο. 
Σιγά μη δίνει 32€ τη μέρα. Αν προτιμάει άγαμες, ανειδίκευτες και ως 25 ετών, μπορεί να δίνει 23€. 
Πολύ εκνευριστικό άρθρο, συμφωνώ με την SBE.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω πάντως ότι εννοεί ακριβώς αυτό, μάλλον αναφέρεται στο ότι η παραγωγή έχει μεταφερθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια σε αυτές τις χώρες. Που ναι μεν έχει πάει εκεί κυρίως επειδή είναι φτηνά τα εργατικά και επειδή το κράτος ενθαρρύνει τις ξένες εταιρείες να εγκατασταθούν εκεί, αλλά έχει πάει και επειδή οι άνθρωποι στη Δύση θέλουν να έχουν πολλά, καλά και φτηνά ρούχα/υπολογιστές/γκάτζετ και να τα αλλάζουν κάθε σαιζόν.

Το λέω αυτό επειδή συχνά πυκνά προκύπτει το θέμα της κινεζοποίησης της παραγωγής, όμως σπανίως συνδέεται με την πηγή: τον υπερκαταναλωτισμό. Για μένα δηλαδή, ακόμα και τα εξ αριστερών αιτήματα για προστασία των εργατών, καλούς μισθούς και τα σχετικά (με τα οποία συμφωνώ) δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα όταν γίνονται μεμονωμένα, και δεν τοποθετούνται σε άλλη βάση. Η οποία βάση πρέπει να ξεκινάει κάπως έτσι: οι πόροι του πλανήτη είναι πεπερασμένοι, η υπερκατανάλωση μας οδηγεί στο να θέλουμε όλο και περισσότερα πράγματα σε ολοένα και χαμηλότερη τιμή, δεν έχει νόημα να ζητάμε απλώς μεγαλύτερους μισθούς για να τροφοδοτήσουμε αυτόν τον φαύλο κύκλο, ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να ζήσει με λιγότερα*, άρα θα ήταν καλό να το πάρουμε αλλιώς.


______________
*Δεν εννοώ χωρίς εκπαίδευση, χωρίς φαγητό, χωρίς τέχνη, και τέτοια, αλλά χωρίς 20 ζευγάρια παπούτσια, χωρίς Άιπαντ και χωρίς να αλλάζει κινητό κάθε χρόνο, και χωρίς να γεμίζει το ψυγείο του για να πετάξει αργότερα τα μισά φαγητά στα σκουπίδια. Καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 20, 2013)

Αντιγράφω τα σχόλια #4 και #7 (της ίδιας σχολιάστριας).

_Η εργασία της γαζώτριας είναι μια εργασία εντάσεως εργασίας, απαιτητική και επίπονη. Οι γαζώτριες εργάζονται στις μηχανές με παρτίδες ρουχων, με ένα διάλειμμα συνηθως στη μέση της βάρδιας, σε περιβαλλον με υψηλό επίπεδο θορύβου, σκόνη και μικροίνες. Αντιμετωπίζουν μυοσκελετικές παθήσεις, με συνηθέστερα προβληματα στους καρπούς. Οι γαζώτριες έχουν όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά των βιομηχανικών εργατών ασχέτως του μεγέθους της βιοτεχνίας. Επιπλέον οι γαζώτριες έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης, τα πρωτα χρόνια παράγουν πολύ και πληρώνονται λίγο, όσο περνανε τα χρόνια παράγουν λιγότερο και (θεωρητικά) πληρώνονται περισσότερο. Ποια βιοτεχνία ή βιοχηχανία κραταει γαζώτριες στην παραγωγή άνω των 40 ετών? Γιατι να παει ένα κορίτσι να γινει γαζώτρια και στα 40 της να απολυθεί όταν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι άλλο?
Οι ελληνικές βιοτεχνίες ενδύματος παρόλο τον πακτωλό χρημάτων που πέσαν στο έτοιμο ένδυμα, δεν επένδυσαν στο σχεδιασμό και στην καινοτομία, ούτε φρόντισαν να εφαρμόσουν νέα συστήματα εργασίας να κρατήσουν το προσωπικό τους και να αξιοποιήσουν την συσσωρευμένη γνώση. Αντί αυτού, αφού πήραν τις επιδοτήσεις, μετέφεραν την παραγωγή τους στα βαλκάνια ή έκλεισαν τελείως την παραγωγή και το έριξαν στις εισαγωγές από την Κίνα.
Στα 40 τους δεν αποδίδουν όπως αποδίδουν στα 20. Προκύπτει από χρονομετρήσεις εργατριών στο έτοιμο ένδυμα. Επίσης στα 40 τους υποφέρουν απο μυοσκελετικές παθήσεις και αναγκάζονται να παίρνουν άδειες. Δεν μιλάμε για κίνδυνο απόλυσης, μιλάμε για βεβαιότητα απόλυσης. Εφόσον οι δουλειές είναι πιο λίγες από τους εργαζόμενους (είπαμε οι βιοτεχνίες έχουν μεταφέρει την παραγωγή τους στα Βαλκάνια), μοιραία οι εργοδότες διαπραγματεύονται με δικούς τους όρους. Ας μη λέει ο κύριος Κώστας ότι δεν βρίσκει γαζώτριες, να λέει ότι δεν βρίσκει γαζώτριες να δουλεύουν με τις συνθήκες που δουλεύουν οι Πακιστανοί. _

Κατεργαράκος (μόνο που αυτός το στήνει το κάτεργο) μου φαίνεται ο κύριος Κώστας...


----------



## Elsa (Feb 20, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το λέω αυτό επειδή συχνά πυκνά προκύπτει το θέμα της κινεζοποίησης της παραγωγής, όμως σπανίως συνδέεται με την πηγή: τον υπερκαταναλωτισμό. Για μένα δηλαδή, ακόμα και τα εξ αριστερών αιτήματα για προστασία των εργατών, καλούς μισθούς και τα σχετικά (με τα οποία συμφωνώ) δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα όταν γίνονται μεμονωμένα, και δεν τοποθετούνται σε άλλη βάση. Η οποία βάση πρέπει να ξεκινάει κάπως έτσι: οι πόροι του πλανήτη είναι πεπερασμένοι, η υπερκατανάλωση μας οδηγεί στο να θέλουμε όλο και περισσότερα πράγματα σε ολοένα και χαμηλότερη τιμή, δεν έχει νόημα να ζητάμε απλώς μεγαλύτερους μισθούς για να τροφοδοτήσουμε αυτόν τον φαύλο κύκλο, ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να ζήσει με λιγότερα*, άρα θα ήταν καλό να το πάρουμε αλλιώς.


Παλάβρα, μαζί σου, οπωσδήποτε!  Στη δική μου ιδανική κοινωνία δεν θα υπάρχει χρεία γαζωτριών, θα φοράμε χλαμύδες και μανδύες, θα έχουμε 2 χειμωνιάτικα και 2 καλοκαιρινά σετ, πλύνε-βάλε! Μέχρι τότε, ας μην επιτρέπουμε να στήνονται κάτεργα, οι άνθρωποι που κάνουν σκληρές δουλειές πρέπει να αμείβονται καλύτερα και να έχουν μικρότερο ωράριο.
Μάλιστα, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, καμιά εξοντωτική και απάνθρωπη (ή αφόρητα μονότονη) δουλειά δεν θα είχε θέση σε μια ιδανική κοινωνία, έτσι δεν είναι; Όσο καλά και να πληρώνεται κάποιος, η φθορά της υγείας του σωματικής και ψυχικής, δεν αγοράζεται. Θα ήθελα τέτοιες δουλειές ή να καταργηθούν ως άχρηστες (αδαμαντωρυχεία, χρυσωρυχεία κλπ) ή να ξεπεραστούν από τις νέες τεχνολογίες (εξόρυξη πετρελαίου) ή να γίνονται αποκλειστικά από μηχανές.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αντίλογο για τα σχόλια από κάτω που μιλάνε για τους Έλληνες που "ψάχνουν" δουλειά μέσω ΟΑΕΔ και/ή που θέλουν να τους προσλάβεις χωρίς να δουλεύουν για να παίρνουν το επίδομα, έχει κανείς;



Δεν διαβασα τα σχολια, άμα τα διαβασω θα απαντήσω, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Εννοείς ανθροωπους που θέλουν να δουλευουν στη μάυρη για να φαίνονται ανεργοι και να εισπράττουν από τον ΟΑΕΔ;


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Έλσα και Παλ, εγώ από την άλλη θεωρώ ότι όλοι δικαιούνται ένα άιπαντ. Ίσως όχι 40 ζευγάρια παπούτσια. 
Από την άλλη, αν δεν κάνω λάθος η Ιντιτέξ ξεκίνησε δίνοντας δουλειά σε γαζώτριες στο σπίτι τους. Χωρίς εργοστάσιο. Οι εργάτριες έπαιρναν τη δουλειά στο σπίτι και πληρώνονταν με το κομμάτι. Έτσι μπορούσαν να προσαρμόσουν τη δουλειά στις οικογενειακές τους υποχρεώσεις. Ακούγεται παράξενο; Δε νομίζω, παραδοσιακό ακούγεται. Προφανώς οι γαζώτριες αυτές έβγαζαν λιγότερη δουλειά από τις γαζώτριες του εργοστασίου, αλλά μάλλον η διαφορά δεν ήταν και τόσο κρίσιμη για την επιχείρηση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δεν διαβασα τα σχολια, άμα τα διαβασω θα απαντήσω, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Εννοείς ανθροωπους που θέλουν να δουλευουν στη μάυρη για να φαίνονται ανεργοι και να εισπράττουν από τον ΟΑΕΔ;


Όχι, εννοώ ανθρώπους που προσλαμβάνονται στο πλαίσιο προγράμματος που επιδοτεί τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές τους, και θεωρούν εύλογο το να μην δουλεύουν κι απλώς να μπαίνει η επιδότησή τους. Κι άλλα τέτοια. Και δεν ξέρω πόσοι απ' όσους μιλάνε τόσο εύκολα για εργασιακούς μεσαίωνες κλπ (που δεν αρνούμαι ότι υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι, κακοί —και παράνομοι— εργοδότες) έχουν πραγματική σχέση με το τι συμβαίνει στην αγορά εργασίας στην Ελλάδα. Δηλαδή να βάζεις αγγελία —τώρα, με την υποτιθέμενη κρίση και την ανεργία— και να σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και να σε ρωτάνε μόνο πόσα θα παίρνουν κι αν πχ θα πρέπει να κουβαλάνε πράγματα (σε αγγελία για αποθηκάριο ή για οδηγό διανομών) ή που σου έρχονται επειδή πρέπει να εμφανιστούν καθότι τους έχει στείλει ο ΟΑΕΔ και να σου λένε «εγώ απλά για να φανεί πως ήρθα στην συνέντευξη ήρθα». Ή να κάνουν απ' την πρώτη στιγμή τα πάντα για να αναγκαστείς να τους απολύσεις (να 'ρχονται όποτε θέλουν, να γίνονται "ζημιές" στην αποθήκη κλπ). Ή να τους ζητάς πράγματα μέσα στα νόμιμα της εργατικής νομοθεσίας και να αρνούνται τα πάντα και να κάνουν κι επανάσταση από πάνω. Δεν είναι τυχαίο πως, ακόμη και σήμερα, όποιον σοβαρό εργοδότη και να ρωτήσετε θα σας απαντήσει στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων πως δεν υπάρχει ανεργία, υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι που δεν θέλουν να δουλέψουν σε οποιαδήποτε δουλειά δεν είναι γραφείου κι απλώς, όσο τους ταΐζουν οι γονέοι, τους παίρνει να το κάνουν.

Και, SBE, για τα πρώτα πεντέξι σχόλια λέω, διάβασέ τα, δεν είναι πολλά ούτε θα πάθεις τίποτα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Τα διάβασα όλα τα σχόλια και είδα μία αναφορά σε αυτό που λες, αλλά εσύ τα είπες πιο αναλυτικά. 

Τώρα, για τη θέση του αποθηκάριου σε σουπερμάρκετ: έχω έναν ξάδερφο στην Πάτρα, 47 ετών, δύο μικρά παιδιά, άνεργος μια πενταετία, τελευταίος μισθός 800 ευρώ, αποθηκάριος σε σούπερ μάρκετ. Σε άριστη φυσική κατάσταση (είναι διαιτητής μπάσκετ).
Δεν βρίσκει δουλειά. Προφανώς γιατί καλούνε σε συνέντευξη μόνο αυτούς που φαίνονται καλοί στο χαρτί κι όταν έρχονται σου λένε ότι ήρθαν για να έχουν κάτι να πουν στον ΟΑΕΔ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Στη δική μου ιδανική κοινωνία δεν θα υπάρχει χρεία γαζωτριών, θα φοράμε χλαμύδες και μανδύες, θα έχουμε 2 χειμωνιάτικα και 2 καλοκαιρινά σετ, πλύνε-βάλε! Μέχρι τότε, ας μην επιτρέπουμε να στήνονται κάτεργα, οι άνθρωποι που κάνουν σκληρές δουλειές πρέπει να αμείβονται καλύτερα και να έχουν μικρότερο ωράριο.


Εγώ πάντως δεν μίλησα για ιδανική κοινωνία, αλλά για σχέση αιτίου και αποτελέσματος. Το δίλημμα δεν είναι ή χλαμύδα ή εργασιακός Μεσαίωνας, και πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι οι καταναλωτικές μας επιλογές έχουν την επίδρασή τους στον κόσμο που ζούμε τώρα. Δεν είναι ας πούμε λογικό να ακούγονται κάθε λογής κραυγές κατά των εργοστασίων που φτιάχνουν ρούχα στην Κίνα/στη Ρουμανία/οπουδήποτε και ρουφάνε το αίμα του εργάτη από ανθρώπους που φοράνε αυτά ακριβώς τα ρούχα, χωρίς να έχουν μπει καν στον κόπο να κοιτάξουν την ετικέτα. Ούτε να γράφονται επαναστατικές προκηρύξεις υπέρ των απανταχού εργατών από ανθρώπους που τις γράφουν σε υπολογιστή φτιαγμένο στην Κίνα ή στη Μαλαισία, πίνοντας καφέ χωρίς να τους νοιάζει πόθεν έρχεται και ποιο παιδάκι τον μάζεψε κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2013)

Στο φτωχικό διώροφο σπίτι όπου μεγάλωσα στην επαρχία η μοναδική θέρμανση ήταν ένα μαγκάλι στο καθιστικό του ισογείου. Εκείνα τα χρόνια διαβάζαμε κάθε τόσο για κάποιους που έχαναν τη ζωή τους δηλητηριασμένοι από το μονοξείδιο του άνθρακα όταν τα κάρβουνα δεν έκαναν σωστή καύση. Καθώς φαίνεται να επανέρχονται τα κάρβουνα στο θερμαντικό μας μενού, καλό είναι *να ακούμε πιο συχνά προειδοποιήσεις για το ρόλο του μονοξειδίου*.

Κατά τ’ άλλα, να με συγχωρείτε αλλά η πολιτική εκμετάλλευση της δηλητηρίασης των νέων στη Λάρισα είναι για κλάματα. 

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231237611


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2013)

Είχα πει πιο πάνω ότι θα σοβαρευτούμε με το πρόβλημα των τζακιών όταν θα πεθάνει καμιά οικογένεια. Ε, φαίνεται τη γλύτωσε η οικογένεια, για την ώρα. 
Όσο για την πολιτική εκμετάλλευση, βρε Νίκελ, κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι πολιτική στην Ελλάδα σημαίνει:
α. υποστηρίζω το κόμμα μου ό,τι και να κάνει
β. κατακρίνω τους άλλους, ό,τι και να κάνουν
γ. παίρνω έτοιμη νομοθεσία και πολιτικές από άλλες χώρες και από την ΕΕ, μην κουράζομαι να σκέφτομαι δικά μου


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Όσο για την πολιτική εκμετάλλευση, βρε Νίκελ, κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι...


Κοντά σαράντα χρόνια η αντιπολίτευση για την αντιπολίτευση με ενοχλεί αφόρητα (και πρώτα απ' όλα όταν την ασκούσε το κόμμα που ψήφιζα) επειδή τα κάνει όλα ένα χυλό και στο τέλος δεν ακούς επειδή ξέρεις τι θα πουν. Είναι δηλαδή στο τέλος ένδειξη βλακείας και πάντως όχι πολιτικής οξυδέρκειας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2013)

Γι' αυτό είναι ενδιαφέρον να βλέπεις κόμματα που αναδείχτηκαν σχετικά πρόσφατα να εφαρμόζουν ακριβώς αυτές τις μεθόδους.


----------



## anef (Mar 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κατά τ’ άλλα, να με συγχωρείτε αλλά η πολιτική εκμετάλλευση της δηλητηρίασης των νέων στη Λάρισα είναι για κλάματα.



Κι εμένα με συγχωρείτε, αλλά η μη πολιτική εκμετάλλευση ποια είναι, τα μάνιουαλ για τη σωστή χρήση αυτοσχέδιων θερμαντικών μέσων;


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2013)

anef said:


> η μη πολιτική εκμετάλλευση ποια είναι, τα μάνιουαλ για τη σωστή χρήση αυτοσχέδιων θερμαντικών μέσων;



Έχω τρεις απαντήσεις:
1. Η σιωπή. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να σχολιάζεται οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει και μάλιστα με μια δόση του γνωστού εκτός τόπου και χρόνου μαξιμαλισμού: «εξασφαλίζοντας δωρεάν και ασφαλή στέγαση και συνθήκες σπουδών για όλους τους φοιτητές».
2. Το αντίθετο αυτού που είπα «πολιτική εκμετάλλευση … για κλάματα» μπορεί να είναι «πολιτική εκμετάλλευση … που δεν είναι για κλάματα». 
3. Ναι, τα μάνιουαλ για τη σωστή χρήση αυτοσχέδιων θερμαντικών μέσων. Θα είχαν πολύ πιο ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα από την ανέξοδη αντιπολιτευτική πολιτικολογία.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2013)

Κι εγώ τη θυμάμαι, αν και κατά τι νεότερος, εκείνη την εποχή με τις συνεχείς ειδησούλες για θανάτους από μαγκάλι. Και ναι, ανεξάρτητα από το πολιτικό περιεχόμενο της υπόθεσης, θα έπρεπε η Πολιτεία, με ένα μέρος των χρημάτων από το φόρο στο πετρέλαιο, να έχει κάνει τεράστια καμπάνια μέσω της τηλεόρασης για το μονοξίδιο. Αλλά πότε η ελληνική Πολιτεία έκανε κοινωνική καμπάνια για οτιδήποτε, εκτός για να δουλέψουν μερικά διαφημιστικά γραφεία; Μήπως κάνει καμπάνια για το κάπνισμα, ας πούμε;
Αλλά και πολιτικοί φορείς με κοινωνική ευαισθησία και μεγάλο ακροατήριο, ειδικά στις τάξεις της νεολαίας, μερίδα της οποίας φαίνεται πως αγνοεί ή ίσως υποτιμά τους κινδύνους, θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν ανάλογες καμπάνιες, εκμεταλλευόμενοι τη μεγαλύτερη διείσδυσή τους σε αυτή τη μερίδα του πληθυσμού, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που η πολιτική διάσταση της χρήσης χημικών από τις δυνάμεις καταστολής -συχνά μάλιστα απαγορευμένων- δεν αποτρέπει, ευτυχώς! τους φιλοδιαδηλωτές από το να κυκλοφορούν τρακτ με οδηγίες αντιμετώπισης των χημικών.

Αλλά ήρθα να καταθέσω μια ευχάριστη είδηση. Όχι από την Ελλάδα, φυσικά.
Swiss Voters Approve a Plan to Severely Limit Executive Compensation (ΝΥΤ)
(...) The vote gives shareholders of companies listed in Switzerland a binding say on the overall pay packages for executives and directors. Pension funds holding shares in a company would be obligated to take part in votes on compensation packages.
In addition, companies would no longer be allowed to give bonuses to executives joining or leaving the business, or to executives when their company was taken over. Violations could result in fines equal to up to six years of salary and a prison sentence of up to three years. (...)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κατά τ’ άλλα, να με συγχωρείτε αλλά η πολιτική εκμετάλλευση της δηλητηρίασης των νέων στη Λάρισα είναι για κλάματα.


Χτεσινός Πετρουλάκης: Η καπηλεία του θανάτου.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 13, 2013)

Για το θάνατο των παιδιών, συγκινητικός αλλά και εύστοχος ο Ξυδάκης: Ανυπεράσπιστα


----------



## Elsa (Mar 13, 2013)

Έχω μια αφελή αλλά προφανή απορία, αν κάποιος ξέρει ας μου απαντήσει: Έχουν υπολογίσει καλά και είναι σίγουροι οι αρμόδιοι του ΤΑΙΠΕΔ ότι μας συμφέρει η πώληση και επαναμίσθωση όλων αυτών των κτιρίων που στεγάζουν δημόσιες υπηρεσίες; Όταν μάλιστα πρόκειται για κτίρια που κατασκευάστηκαν πρόσφατα, ειδικά για κάποιες από αυτές τις υπηρεσίες, επιβαρύνοντας και αυτά -με τον τρόπο που μελετήθηκαν και δημοπρατήθηκαν- το δημόσιο χρέος μας; Αν είναι έτσι, ας μας πουν κι εμάς το κόλπο, να πουλήσουμε το σπίτι μας, να γλιτώσουμε και τα χαράτσια...


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2013)

Έλσα, αυτή είναι στάνταρ τακτική πολλών οργανισμών την τελευταία εικοσαετία (και πιο πίσω, όλο τον 20ό αιώνα, απλά τελευταία είναι πιο συχνό). Δηλαδή δεν πρόκειται για ελληνική πατέντα. Όχι μόνο για το δημόσιο αλλά για όλες τις επιχειρήσεις. 
Ας ξεκινήσουμε με την εξής δήλωσή μου: δεν είμαι υπέρ. 
Αλλά γιά να δούμε πώς γίνεται και τι λέει η βιβλιογραφία. 

Πώς γίνεται: η ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρία, ας την πούμε Α, πουλάει στον Β το ακίνητο και τον δεσμεύει να νοικιάζει το ακίνητο στην Α, για προκαθορισμένο χρόνο (συνήθως 15+ χρόνια, αλλιώς δεν συμφέρει), έναντι προσυμφωνημένου μισθώματος. Ο Β αναλαμβάνει τη συντήρηση του ακινήτου (που μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει και καθαριότητα, θέρμανση, ηλεκτροδότηση κλπ). Η Α συνήθως διατηρεί το δικαίωμα ανανέωσης της ενοικίασης στο τέλος της συμφωνίας ή το δικαίωμα επαναγοράς του ακινήτου ή ό,τι άλλο συμφωνηθεί π.χ. να το νοικιάσει σε τρίτους (η πολιτεία της Αριζόνας πούλησε με αυτό τον τρόπο το 2010 πολλά κτίρια γραφείων με υποχρεωτική επιστροφή του ακινήτου στην πολιτεία —όχι αγορά— μετά από 20 χρόνια, δεν ξέρω πώς αυτό είναι κερδοφόρο, αλλά μάλλον θα είναι).

Έχει πλεονεκτήματα το άμεσο κέρδος, αφού εισπράττει η εταιρία Α ένα γερό ποσό μαζεμένο και μπορεί να το επενδύσει. Ταυτόχρονα η εταιρία απαλλάσσεται από τα έξοδα συντήρησης του κτιρίου. Από την άλλη επιβαρύνεται από τα έξοδα ενοικίου, τα οποία βγαίνουν από τα ετήσια τρέχοντα έξοδα. Kαι άλλα μειονεκτήματα που μπορώ να σκεφτώ: 
α. φυσικά η πώληση μπορεί να γίνει μόνο μια φορά, η Α χάνει το ακίνητο
β. η Α δεσμεύεται να πληρώνει το συμφωνηθέν ενοίκιο ακόμα κι αν τα μισθώματα πάρουν την κατηφόρα ή αν το κτίριο δεν καλύπτει πλέον τις ανάγκες της
γ. στο τέλος του συμβολαίου το ενοίκιο προσαρμόζεται, προφανώς όχι προς τα κάτω (στην περίπτωσή μας βέβαια, μπορεί σε 20-30 χρόνια να έχουν λιγοστέψει οι στεγαστικές ανάγκες του κράτους, αλλά τότε πάμε στο β)
κλπ κλπ κλπ

Άλλο πλεονέκτημα: δεν υπάρχει συνήθως έλλειψη αγοραστών. Σε εποχές οικονομικής κρίσης, που οι επενδυτές διστάζουν, είναι πιο εύκολο να τους πείσεις να επενδύσουν σε ακίνητα (εδώ υποθέτω ότι οι αγοραστές, η Β δηλαδή, είναι ΑΕ). Και επειδή η πώληση είναι πακέτο με την ενοικίαση για Χ χρόνια (δηλαδή σίγουρο σταθερό εισόδημα για τον αγοραστή), ο πωλητής πουλάει σε υψηλότερη τιμή απ' ό,τι με πώληση χωρίς ενοικίαση. Α, και φυσικά ο Β φορολογείται κανονικά. 

Υπάρχει μπόλικη βιβλιογραφία που δείχνει ότι όταν πρόκειται για εταιρίες που κατέχουν μεγάλης αξίας ακίνητα τα αποτελέσματα είναι γενικά θετικά, αλλά όχι και συγκλονιστικά (για μικρές επιχειρήσεις με μικρής αξίας ακίνητα δεν υπάρχει πλεονέκτημα). Υποθέτω ότι οι κρατικοί οργανισμοί είναι επιχειρήσεις με ακίνητα μεγάλης αξίας. Θετικά σημαίνει ότι η επιχείρηση αποκτά χρήματα για άμεση χρήση, τα οποία ίσως δεν θα μπορούσε να εξασφαλίσει με άλλο τρόπο. Αυτό ισχύει και για ακίνητα όπου δεν έχει ακόμα αποσβεστεί/ αποπληρωθεί το κόστος κατασκευής — στα λογιστικά αφαιρείς αυτό το ποσό από την αξία του ακινήτου.

Αν ήμουνα λογίστρια, κι όχι των μαθηματικών της μηχανολογίας, θα μπορούσα να σου εξηγήσω τα οικονομικά με τόκους, χρεολύσιο, χρόνο και πράσινα άλογα, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι κάπου υπάρχει ένα σημείο ισορροπίας στο οποίο η αγοραπωλησία συμφέρει οικονομικά και την Α και τον Β. Αμφιβάλλω όμως ότι το σημείο ισορροπίας επιτυγχάνεται, λογικά συνήθως χάνει η Α. Αλλά το μεγάλο ατού για την Α δεν είναι το κέρδος στο σημείο ισορροπίας αλλά η εισροή κεφαλαίων. 

Τώρα, πιο συγκεκριμένα για το κράτος- ιδιοκτήτη σε εποχή οικονομικής κρίσης: Τι κάνει το κράτος για να βγάλει λεφτά; Φορολογεί, περικόπτει και εκδίδει ομόλογα. Ας αφήσουμε προς το παρόν τη φορολογία και τις περικοπές. Τα ομόλογα είναι πρόβλημα όταν έχουμε κουρέματα και άτυπες χρεοκοπίες κλπ κλπ. Δηλαδή το κράτος δεν μπορεί να δανειστεί εύκολα, κι αν δανειστεί θα είναι με πολύ υψηλά επιτόκια που θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον να πληρώσει. Οπότε δεν είναι άσχημη λύση η πώληση/ ενοικίαση για να έρθει κάνα φράγκο προς τα μέρη μας. Όμως....

Επειδή η Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή έχει μαύρες τρύπες που τρώνε ό,τι πέφτει μέσα, φοβάμαι ότι τα έσοδα από τέτοιες συναλλαγές θα πάνε κατευθείαν στις τρύπες κι όχι για να χρηματοδοτηθεί η ανάπτυξη (η οποία θα κλείσει τις τρύπες μελλοντικά). 
Προσθέτουμε σε αυτά τα γνωστά προβλήματα του δημοσίου: δεν υπάρχει καμιά σιγουριά ότι θα γίνουν οι αγοραπωλησίες με τρόπο που θα εξασφαλίζει το μέγιστο δυνατό πλεονέκτημα στο δημόσιο (κοινώς, ότι δεν θα πουληθούν σε ημέτερους για πενταροδεκάρες). 

Και μερικά ρεαλιστικά προβλήματα: τι θα γίνει αν δεν βρεθούν αγοραστές ή αν βρεθούν αλλά δεν δίνουν τα ζητούμενα ποσά; Μήπως δηλαδή καταντήσει μειοδοτικό αντί για πλειοδοτικό το ζήτημα. 
Αυτά και άλλα πολλά που μπορεί να πάνε στραβά. Όπως βλέπεις δεν αναφέρθηκα καθόλου στην περιουσία του λαού, στους δίκαιους αγώνες, στο ξεπούλημα της Ελλάδας κλπ κλπ. Αυτά θα τα πούνε οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι, και θα τα χρησιμοποιήσουν ψηφοθηρικά. Εγώ είμαι περισσότερο της άποψης ότι, αν και διαφωνώ (μεταξύ άλλων και για ιδεολογικούς λόγους), αν ληφθεί η απόφαση, θέλω να εφαρμοστεί σωστά.*


* και εδώ είναι που αρχίζουν να σε βαράνε εκ δεξιών και εξ ευωνύμων, γιατί φυσικά τέτοιες απόψεις είναι πολύ ακραίες για την πολιτικά πολωμένη ελληνική κοινωνία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2013)

http://gregoryfarmakis.posterous.com/102866109


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2013)

*Να απολυθούν όσοι έχουν κρεατοελιά στο μάγουλ*ο!
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.post&id=24100

Συμφωνώ με αυτό το άρθρο του Θάνου Τζήμερου, σημείο προς σημείο. (Εδώ είναι που ρωτάνε: «Να το κοιτάξω, γιατρέ μου;») Τι κρίμα που δεν αλλάζει η χώρα με άρθρα μόνο.


----------



## rogne (Apr 30, 2013)

> Πόσοι εργαζόμενοι χρειάζονται για να λειτουργήσουν μια Οικονομική Υπηρεσία με πλήρη μηχανογράφηση και διασύνδεση σε μία ενιαία βάση δεδομένων; Τι ειδικότητες πρέπει να έχουν; Πόσους απασχολούν ανάλογες υπηρεσίες σοβαρών κρατών; Χρειαζόμαστε 8 μηχανικούς πληροφορικής και 10 τεχνικούς ασφάλειας δικτύων και έχουμε μόνο 3 και 4 αντίστοιχα; ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ 5 και 6! Χρειαζόμαστε 4 managers με ΜΒΑ και δύο γλώσσες ο καθένας, με νοοτροπία ιδιωτικής οικονομίας που αντιλαμβάνονται ότι ο πολίτης πληρώνει τον μισθό τους και πρέπει να τον έχουν στα «ώπα-ώπα» - και δεν έχουμε κανέναν; Θα ΠΡΟΣΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ και τους 4! Μαζί τους θα «στήσουμε» τη νέα Υπηρεσία βάσει του οργανογράμματος, αξιοποιώντας επαγγελματίες και από τον δημόσιο και από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα.



Το παρακάτω γράφεται συνήθως για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, φιλοδοξώ να γίνω ο πρώτος (που λέει ο λόγος) που θα το γράψει για τον Τζήμερο: _Και πού θα τα βρούμε τα λεφτά για όλα αυτά; _


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2013)

Και πότε η έλλειψη χρημάτων αποτέλεσε λόγο για την έλλειψη σχεδίων και προγραμμάτων; :)

Υποθέτω ότι στο πλάνο του θα έχεις καλοπληρωμένους μάνατζερ που θα μπορείς να τους πληρώνεις επειδή θα κάνεις οικονομίες διώχνοντας όσους ασχολούνται με το βάρεμα της μύγας, ενώ θα πάνε προθύμως να απασχοληθούν οι διάφοροι MBAάδες διότι το δημόσιο θα πάψει να είναι η κιμαδομηχανή όπου μπαίνεις με κέφι για δουλειά και δημιουργία και μέσα σε ελάχιστους μήνες σε έχει παραμορφώσει.


----------



## rogne (Apr 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι στο πλάνο του θα έχεις καλοπληρωμένους μάνατζερ που θα μπορείς να τους πληρώνεις επειδή θα κάνεις οικονομίες διώχνοντας όσους ασχολούνται με το βάρεμα της μύγας...



Επ, μην τον αντιστρέφεις! Το ανάποδο λέει: πρώτα θα δούμε τι, πόσους, ποιους και για τι πράγμα τους χρειαζόμαστε, πρώτα θα φέρουμε εξοπλισμό, μηχανογράφηση, γέφυρες και ποτάμια, και μετά θα δούμε τι περισσεύει. Αλλιώς ήξερε και η κυβέρνηση να σου κάνει πλάνο (λέμε και κάνα ανέκδοτο να περάσει η ώρα)...


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2013)

rogne said:


> (λέμε και κάνα ανέκδοτο να περάσει η ώρα)...


Ξέρω. Κι εγώ για να ξαλαφρώσω από τη δουλειά τα λέω.


----------



## LostVerse (May 8, 2013)

rogne said:


> Το παρακάτω γράφεται συνήθως για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, φιλοδοξώ να γίνω ο πρώτος (που λέει ο λόγος) που θα το γράψει για τον Τζήμερο: _Και πού θα τα βρούμε τα λεφτά για όλα αυτά; _



την απάντηση την δίνει ο ίδιος λίγο παρακάτω: _«Όταν, λοιπόν, η νέα υπηρεσία συμπληρωθεί, *όσοι δεν χρειάζονται θα απολυθούν (*σ.σ. νάτα τα λεφτά*).* Είτε είναι 5, είτε 5.000. Διότι αν ένα σύστημα για να λειτουργήσει χρειάζεται 10 άτομα κι έχεις 11, ο ενδέκατος, εκτός από το ότι το επιβαρύνει οικονομικά, το «φρενάρει» και λειτουργικά.»_

είναι από τις λίγες περιπτώσεις πολιτικών -τουλάχιστον από όσο ξέρω- που έχουν εκφραστεί φανερά εναντίον της «ιερής αγελάδας» που ακούει στο όνομα ΔΥ. Αν και αυτό δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο επειδή πραγματικά πιστεύει ότι ο περιορισμός/εξορθολογισμός του δημόσιου τομέα είναι η σωστή προσέγγιση όσο επειδή απλά δεν ελπίζει σε ψήφους από την συγκεκριμένη δεξαμενή, οπότε γιατί να μην της επιτεθεί; Δοκιμασμένη οδός είναι άλλωστε, δεν υπόσχεται ή χαϊδεύει αυτιά κανείς σε ομάδες ψηφοφόρων που ξέρει ότι δεν είναι πιθανό να τον ψηφίσουν. Ανέκαθεν, όχι τώρα.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Αν και αυτό δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο επειδή πραγματικά πιστεύει ότι ο περιορισμός/εξορθολογισμός του δημόσιου τομέα είναι η σωστή προσέγγιση



Πώς το λες αυτό; Τόσο δύσκολο το θεωρείς να σκέφτεται κάποιος ότι και το Δημόσιο πρέπει να λειτουργήσει με κάποιες διαχειριστικές αρχές της κοινής λογικής αν όχι της νεοφιλελεύθερης πολιτικής;


----------



## LostVerse (May 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τόσο δύσκολο το θεωρείς...



εγώ όχι. Κι εμένα άλλωστε στην ουσία του σύμφωνο με βρίσκει το άρθρο, αλλά δεν έγραψα για μένα, έγραψα απλώς τι εκτιμώ ότι πιστεύει αυτός που το έγραψε. Δεν πιστεύω ότι αν ήταν σε θέση να διορίσει τον δικό του κομματικό στρατό δεν θα το έκανε. Άλλωστε υπό μία ανάγνωση, αυτό ακριβώς ευαγγελίζεται όταν εν ολίγοις υποστηρίζει προσλήψεις όπου χρειάζεται αλλά ΚΑΙ απολύσεις όπου χρειάζεται. Οι όροι κι οι προϋποθέσεις που θα καθορίζουν το ποιος χρειάζεται και ποιος όχι είναι σαφώς τεράστια κουβέντα, και σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον από όσο έχουμε δει μέχρι τώρα στην ελληνική πολιτική σκηνή καθορίζονται με ένα και μόνο κριτήριο: προσλήψεις ημετέρων/συμπαθούντων και απολύσεις υμετέρων/αντιπαθούντων. 

Ε, απλά είμαι επιφυλακτικός ως προς το πόσο διαφορετικό είναι αυτό που οραματίζεται ο Τζήμερος.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> είναι από τις λίγες περιπτώσεις πολιτικών -τουλάχιστον από όσο ξέρω- που έχουν εκφραστεί φανερά εναντίον της «ιερής αγελάδας» που ακούει στο όνομα ΔΥ. Αν και αυτό δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο επειδή πραγματικά πιστεύει ότι ο περιορισμός/εξορθολογισμός του δημόσιου τομέα είναι η σωστή προσέγγιση όσο επειδή απλά δεν ελπίζει σε ψήφους από την συγκεκριμένη δεξαμενή, οπότε γιατί να μην της επιτεθεί; Δοκιμασμένη οδός είναι άλλωστε, δεν υπόσχεται ή χαϊδεύει αυτιά κανείς σε ομάδες ψηφοφόρων που ξέρει ότι δεν είναι πιθανό να τον ψηφίσουν. Ανέκαθεν, όχι τώρα.



Μπαρντόν; Δεν είναι θέμα προσώπων, όλη η νεοφιλελεύθερη πλευρά αυτά πιστεύει. Δεν είναι λοιπόν από τους λίγους πολιτικούς, απλά είναι νεοφίλ. Ο πρώτος που κινήθηκε φανερά προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση, ήδη από το 1990, ήταν ο Στέφανος Μάνος. Όσο για το αν είναι θέμα ιδεολογίας ή όχι, η συγκεκριμένη δεξαμενή είναι η βάση των ψηφοφόρων, γι' αυτό άλλωστε και ολόκληρη η νεοφίλ φράξια πήρε συγκεντρωτικά λιγότερο από 5% στις τελευταίες εκλογές. Το να επιτεθείς λοιπόν στον κύριο όγκο των ψηφοφόρων είναι είτε ιδεολογία είτε βλακεία. Όχι ότι ο Τζήμερος είναι καμμιά ιδιοφυία, βέβαια, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι πολιτική τοποθέτηση με βάση την ιδεολογία.


----------



## LostVerse (May 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπαρντόν; Δεν είναι θέμα προσώπων, όλη η νεοφιλελεύθερη πλευρά αυτά πιστεύει. Δεν είναι λοιπόν από τους λίγους πολιτικούς, απλά είναι νεοφίλ. Ο πρώτος που κινήθηκε φανερά προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση, ήδη από το 1990, ήταν ο Στέφανος Μάνος. Όσο για το αν είναι θέμα ιδεολογίας ή όχι, η συγκεκριμένη δεξαμενή είναι η βάση των ψηφοφόρων, γι' αυτό άλλωστε και ολόκληρη η νεοφίλ φράξια πήρε συγκεντρωτικά λιγότερο από 5% στις τελευταίες εκλογές. Το να επιτεθείς λοιπόν στον κύριο όγκο των ψηφοφόρων είναι είτε ιδεολογία είτε βλακεία. Όχι ότι ο Τζήμερος είναι καμμιά ιδιοφυία, βέβαια, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι πολιτική τοποθέτηση με βάση την ιδεολογία.



Από μπαρντόν όσα θες, δεν κοστίζουν τίποτα :)

Δεν συμφωνώ με την προσέγγισή σου, πολύ δε περισσότερο, διατηρώ έντονες αμφιβολίες ότι έχει να κάνει με την ίδια την υποτιθέμενη ιδεολογία του συγκεκριμένου πολιτικού per se. Δεν πιστεύω με λίγα λόγια ότι υφίσταται σήμερα (ακόμα) αυτός ο κάθετος διαχωρισμός «νεοφιλελεύθερος» # «μη νεοφιλελεύθερος», ούτε καν ο διαχωρισμός «αριστερός» # «δεξιός», όχι τουλάχιστον στην πράξη (αν κι αυτό είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα έτσι ή αλλιώς), όταν βλέπεις αυτοαποκαλούμενους {you name it} να ευαγγελίζονται ή ακόμα χειρότερα να εφαρμόζουν τις ίδιες ακριβώς πρακτικές κι ιδέες που κατά τα άλλα μέχρι χθες στηλίτευταν. 
Όσον αφορά τις πρόσφατες εκλογές, δεν πιστεύω ότι τα αποτελέσματα που πήρε το κάθε κόμμα είχε να κάνει με την υποτιθέμενη ιδεολογία με την οποία πλασαρίστηκε (ή το πλάσαραν). Απεναντίας, όσοι υποσχέθηκαν τα πάντα κι ανεξάρτητα ιδεολογίας, ανέβηκαν ή ξέφυγαν από την ανυπαρξία, πράγμα που ούτε πρωτοφανές ήταν, ούτε έκπληξη. Ειδικά ο συγκεκριμένος, ίσως έχασε το εισιτήριο για τη βουλή μόνο και μόνο με την αρνητική δημοσιότητα που του αποδόθηκε μετά την ανακάλυψη κάποιας επιστολής που είχε στείλει κάποια στιγμή στην Μέρκελ.


----------



## Earion (May 30, 2013)

Καληνύχτα, Κεμάλ. Αυτός ο κόσμος δε θ' αλλάξει ποτέ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 30, 2013)

Και πού να δεις τι βλακείες γράφτηκαν ήδη, γι' αυτό. Δείγμα... τι σαβούρα το είπανε το κομμάτι, τι ότι ο Κεμάλ ήταν καπετάνιος του Βελουχιώτη, η ανθρώπινη βλακεία δεν έχει όρια.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2013)

Συνέχεια:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...om-the-album-Reflections)&p=189144#post189144


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2013)

Και τώρα εσείς έχετε την απαίτηση όλα αυτά να χωρέσουν στο κεφάλι ανθρώπων που παίζει να ψηφίζουν και ΧΑ. :bored:

Ε, δεν πάτε καλά.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2013)

Βάζω την είδηση μονάχα, με το σχόλιο ότι κάποια στιγμή θα ήθελα να ακούσω απόψεις για την ευρύτερη διάσταση αυτού του προβλήματος.

*Βγάζει στο σφυρί σπίτι άνεργου μεταλλεργάτη για 831 ευρώ!*


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Ανεστάλη ο πλειστηριασμός σπιτιού για χρέος 733 ευρώ στην ΕΥΔΑΠ
Ο διακανονισμός που έγινε με την εταιρεία ύδρευσης ξεκινά από το μηδέν, δηλαδή ο συνταξιούχος θα δίνει κάθε μήνα όσα χρήματα έχει μέχρι να εξοφληθεί το χρέος.

«Όσα χρήματα έχει»;


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2013)

Έλα ντε, τι πάει να πει όσα χρήματα έχει; Ακόμα και στις χρεωκοπίες ορίζεται ένα ποσό που σου αφήνει χρήματα για να ζήσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2013)

Εγώ απορώ που δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα κανένας να πει ότι πληρώνει αυτός τα 733 ευρώ να γλιτώσει ο ανθρωπάκος. Ή έστω να μαζευτούν 10-20 άτομα και να κάνουν έρανο. Μήπως πρέπει να κάνουμε εμείς;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν συμφωνώ με αυτό:

http://www.capital.gr/jArticle.asp?id=1814073


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2013)

Ας με ενημερώσει κάποιος _υπεύθυνα_: πώς γίνεται να κατασχεθεί το σπίτι ενός ανθρώπου για χρέη προς την ΕΥΔΑΠ; Γνωρίζει κανείς τα γεγονότα αυτής της υπόθεσης; Θα με υποχρεώνατε...

Εδιτ: Μόλις έφτασε και το αποπάνω. Πάω να το διαβάσω.

Εδιτ2: Αν πω ότι κατάλαβα και ότι δεν γέμισα με περισσότερες απορίες θα πω ψέματα και δεν το θέλω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Εγώ απορώ που δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα κανένας να πει ότι πληρώνει αυτός τα 733 ευρώ να γλιτώσει ο ανθρωπάκος. Ή έστω να μαζευτούν 10-20 άτομα και να κάνουν έρανο. Μήπως πρέπει να κάνουμε εμείς;



Εφόσον έχει φτάσει σε δημοπρασία το ποσό δεν είναι πια 733 ευρώ αλλά έχουν προστεθεί σε αυτό τόκοι, πρόστιμα και δικαστικά έξοδα. Οπότε μάλλον μιλάμε για καμια δεκαριά χιλιάδες ευρώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι να γίνει έρανος για ένα μικρό ή λίγο μεγαλύτερο ποσό. Η ευρύτερη διάσταση που υπονοώ στο #2370 αφορά την παγίδα του χρέους στην οποία βρίσκονται χιλιάδες, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα, είτε γιατί πήρανε δάνειο στις καλύτερες μέρες που σε πρήζανε στο πάρε-πάρε είτε γιατί αποκλείεται να πληρώσουν όλους τους λογαριασμούς τους σήμερα. Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υπάρχει ένα δίχτυ προστασίας που και τους υπερχρεωμένους να προστατεύει, και τις εταιρείες και το πιστωτικό σύστημα να μην αφήσει να καταρρεύσουν. Είναι αστείο που έγινε θέμα για τα 733 ευρώ του ενός όταν το πρόβλημα αφορά χιλιάδες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2013)

Αυτό το διχτυ προστασίας, νίκελ, λέγεται επαγγελματισμός και υπευθυνότητα στη λειτουργία των τραπεζών. Κάτι που το ξεχάσαμε όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα αλλά και διεθνώς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2013)

Ναι, και άντε να τα ξαναθυμηθούμε. Μέχρι να τα ξαναθυμηθούμε, μέχρι να ξαναστηθούν στα πόδια τους οι οικονομίες και να δημιουργηθούν νέα θεσμικά πλαίσια, δεν μπορείς να αφήσεις να διαλυθούν οι φτωχοί και οι άνεργοι. Οι θεσμοί θέλουν τον καιρό τους, ο άλλος αισθάνεται το αδιέξοδο σήμερα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2013)

Θεσμικό πλαίσιο που υπάρχει ήδη σε όλη την ΕΕ: το πρόγραμμα προστασίας δανειοληπτών, κοινώς προσωπική πτώχευση. Γίνεται διακανονισμός, δεν χάνεις το σπίτι σου, ορίζει το δικαστήριο πόσα θα πληρώνεις επί τέσσερα χρόνια, μετά το υπόλοιπο παραγράφεται.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

Πενήντα εκατομμύρια λίρες: http://www.independent.co.uk/studen...eu-students-who-owe-50m-in-loans-8612399.html
εκ των οποίων τα 4,3 εδώ: http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite1_1_15/06/2013_504273


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2013)

Αν υποτίθεται ότι το δάνειο ξεπληρώνεται όταν το εισόδημα του αποφοίτου ξεπεράσει τις 21.000 λίρες ετησίως, μάλλον για τους Έλληνες θα περιμένουν πολύ ακόμα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι το ποσό διαφέρει από χώρα σε χώρα και είναι το αντίστοιχο των 21Κ για τη χώρα αυτή. Που σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι ένας Ιρλανδός π.χ. (πολύ μεγαλύτεροι βασικοί μισθοί) αρχίζει να πληρώνει πιο γρήγορα απο έναν Άγγλο σε αντίστοιχη θέση. Κι ένας Πολωνός πιο αργά. 
Αν το δούμε λίγο αλλιώς:
α. δεν γίνεται να μην δώσεις στους πολίτες ΕΕ τα ίδια με τους ντόπιους. Το ποσό που χάνεις μπορείς να το δεις και σαν μικρό τίμημα για το μεγάλο κέρδος της παιδείας σαν κλάδο εξαγώγιμων εμπορικών προϊόντων που φέρνει πολλά έσοδα στη χώρα.
β. το οικονομικό όφελος από την κατάργηση της δωρεάν ανώτατης παιδείας είναι πολλαπλάσιο της χασούρας από το φέσι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2013)

Το άρθρο της Independent δείχνει να αγνοεί παντελώς την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2013)

Εμένα μου φάνηκε να κινείται στο γενικότερο αντιευρωπαϊκό κλίμα της Μεγ. Βρετανίας και του Cameron (με τις δηλώσεις του για τους Έλληνες μετανάστες της κρίσης και πώς θα τους απαγορέψει την είσοδο ή κάτι τέτοιο). Γι' αυτό και κλείνει με τις δηλώσεις του Τόρυ βουλευτή:

Rob Wilson MP, a former Tory education spokesman, said: "The SLC has been put in a very difficult position by the nonsense of the UK being forced to allow EU students equal access to financial support." The Tory MP Peter Lilley said: "This is an area where Britain should be seeking the repatriation of powers in a future renegotiation."


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2013)

Όπως τα λέει ο Κώστας. Το θέμα μάλλον το ξεθάψανε για να υπάρχει ένα ακόμα επιχείρημα υπέρ της ανάγκης επαναδιαπραγμάτευσης των συμφωνιών με την ΕΕ. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω Νίκελ αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο το ότι το άρθρο αγνοεί την άλλη πλευρά. Η "άλλη πλευρά" σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την ΕΕ συστηματικά αγνοείται από όλο τον αγγλικό τύπο, και από το (έγκυρο) μπιμπισί, εδώ και δεκαετίες. 
Το οποίο λένε ότι είναι κυρίως επιρροή της γραμμής που επιβάλλει συγκεκριμένος μεγιστάνας των ΜΜΕ. Η υποστήριξη των εντύπων του είναι εγγύηση εκλογής για ένα κόμμα, οπότε στην ουσία όλα τα κόμματα του κάνουν χατίρια, και οι σχέσεις με την ΕΕ είναι φαινομενικά ανώδυνο χατίρι γιατί άνετα μπορείς να λες άλλα μέσα κι άλλα έξω. Δεν έχω καταφέρει να καταλάβω τι πρόβλημα έχει αυτός με την ΕΕ και νομίζω ότι είναι απλά ιδεολογικό πρόβλημα κι όχι ζήτημα οικονομικών συμφερόντων. 
Και θα μου πεις τώρα, μία μερίδα των ΜΜΕ, έστω και μεγάλη, επηρεάζει όλα τα άλλα; Ναι, γιατί δημιουργεί κλίμα των "κοινά αποδεκτών" θέσεων. Συνδύασέ το κι αυτό με το ότι είναι εύκολο θέμα το να βρίσκεις στραβά στην ΕΕ και με την ασχετοσύνη πολλών δημοσιογράφων που δεν θέλουν να κουράζονται με σκέψεις, ε, ορίστε.


----------



## Costas (Jun 19, 2013)

Για τις πιθανές κομπίνες με τα γενόσημα, από ΗΠΑ: The justices ruled on Monday that brand-name drug makers could face antitrust charges for paying generic competitors to keep cheaper copies of a drug off the market. (ΝΥΤ)

Σε συμφωνία για μειώσεις μισθών έως 30% κατέληξαν Τράπεζα Κύπρου και Ένωση Τραπεζικών Υπαλλήλων Κύπρου (Τα Νέα)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2013)

Costas said:


> Εμένα μου φάνηκε να κινείται στο γενικότερο αντιευρωπαϊκό κλίμα της Μεγ. Βρετανίας και του Cameron (με τις δηλώσεις του για τους Έλληνες μετανάστες της κρίσης και πώς θα τους απαγορέψει την είσοδο ή κάτι τέτοιο). Γι' αυτό και κλείνει με τις δηλώσεις του Τόρυ βουλευτή:
> 
> Rob Wilson MP, a former Tory education spokesman, said: "The SLC has been put in a very difficult position by the nonsense of the UK being forced to allow EU students equal access to financial support." The Tory MP Peter Lilley said: "This is an area where Britain should be seeking the repatriation of powers in a future renegotiation."



Τι αηδίες! Οι Ευρωπαίοι φοιτητές προσφέρουν στην οικονομία του ΗΒ, *άμεσα*, περίπου 700 εκατομμύρια λίρες. Το πρόβλημά τους είναι τα 50 εκατομμύρια χρωστούμενα; Προτιμούν δηλαδή να τους λείπουν 650 εκατομμύρια;


Edit: 700 εκατομμύρια λίρες σε έξοδα που *δεν* *σχετίζονται με δίδακτρα*. Τα δίδακτρα είναι άλλα 300 εκατομμύρια.


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2013)

Μια εξόχως διδακτική κατάθεση στη γαλλική Γερουσία (γαλλιστί, επομένως) ενός ειδικού στη διαχείριση χαρτοφυλακίων πλούσιων οικογενειών, ο οποίος αποφάσισε να προβεί σε αποκαλύψεις. [1][2] Στο πρώτο βίντεο (10 min) ο whistleblower αυτοπαρουσιάζεται, στο δεύτερο (47 min) απαντά στις ερωτήσεις των μελών της επιτροπής της Γερουσίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 22, 2013)

Μια όψη της οικονομικής κρίσης ήταν ότι προκάλεσε (σχετικά) βίαιο ξεφούσκωμα των τιμών των ξενοδοχείων:

Αυτές ήταν οι "τιμές πόρτας" ξενοδοχείου Α' Κατηγορίας σε *επαρχιακή πόλη* το 2009. Οι αθεόφοβοι ζητούσαν 220 ευρώ για το δωμάτιο, 40 ευρώ για το γεύμα και 20 ευρώ για το πρωινό.








Αυτές είναι οι τιμές του ίδιου ξενοδοχείου σήμερα.






Στο ξενοδοχείο βρέθηκα προχθές. Η κάρτα με τις τιμές πόρτας ήταν ξεχασμένη στην πόρτα του δωματίου από το 2009. Το δίκλινο στοιχίζει σήμερα 80 ευρώ και το μονόκλινο (δηλαδή, πάλι δίκλινο αλλά με έναν ένοικο) 70 ευρώ. Το γεύμα που υποτίθεται ότι στοίχιζε 40 ευρώ κατ' άτομο το 2009, σήμερα στοιχίζει 10 ευρώ κατ' άτομο και είναι πολύ χορταστικό, κύριο πιάτο, σαλάτα και γλυκό. Το πρωινό που υποτίθεται ότι στοίχιζε 20 ευρώ κατ' άτομο το 2009, σήμερα περιλαμβάνεται στην τιμή του δωματίου και είναι από τους πιο πλούσιους μπουφέδες που έχω δει σε ξενοδοχείο, ελληνικό ή ξένο.

Έπρεπε να φτάσουμε στα χάλια που φτάσαμε για να καταλάβουν οι Έλληνες ξενοδόχοι και εστιάτορες ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να βγάζουμε δέκα πιστωτικές κάρτες και να παίρνουμε δάνεια για να αντιμετωπίζουμε τις τιμές που ζητούσαν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2013)

Έχω μείνει σε άπειρα ξενοδοχεία και πριν την οικονομική κρίση, και έχω πληρώσει τιμή που δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με την τιμή της καρτέλας πίσω από την πόρτα. μου είχαν εξηγήσει ότι η τιμή αυτή είναι η ανώτατη που μπορεί να χρεώσει το ξενοδοχείο, ότι είναι υποχρεωτικό να δίνει χωριστά σε αυτή την τιμή το πρωινό (για το γιατί ρωτήστε τον ΕΟΤ) και ότι σχεδόν ποτέ δεν την χρεώνει (ίσως κανένα δεκαπενταύγουστο που παρακαλάνε για ένα δωμάτιο).
Βεβαίως το φοβερότερο που έχω δει ήταν στη Ρώμη που είχα δώσει 80 ευρώ στο ξενοδοχείο και πίσω από την πόρτα έγραφε τιμή δωματίου 400 ευρώ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2013)

...
Σωστά όλα αυτά, SBE, μόνο που στο συγκεκριμένο που γράφει η Άλεξ, η πραγματική τιμή το 2009 ήταν 120-140€ για περιστασιακούς πελάτες και γύρω στα 80-90 για σταθερούς, εταιρικούς κλπ., ανάλογα με τη συμφωνία. Μου τα είχε πει ο τότε ταμίας του, γιατί έψαχνα να εξυπηρετήσω επισκέπτες. Εκείνη την εποχή είχαν τρελαθεί τελείως (τουλάχιστον εδώ, που τα ξέρω σίγουρα), ζητούσαν την Άρτα και τα Γιάννενα. Τώρα έχουν βάλει νερό (από τον Άραχθο) στο (μετσοβίτικο) κρασί τους.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2013)

ΟΚ, αφού το λες, κάτι παραπάνω ξέρεις. 
Ομοίως στη Μύκονο είχα δει κάτι τιμές στο booking.com οι οποίες ήταν αντίστοιχες του Ριτζ στο Λονδίνο (ξεκινάνε απο 800 τη βραδιά), αλλά δε μου γέμιζαν το μάτι για ίδιας κατηγορίας στις φωτογραφίες. Όμως για να υπάρχουν θα έχουν και πελάτες που τα δίνουν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2013)

Οι μεγάλοι κομματικοί αδελφοί συνεχίζουν να ασκούν τον απόλυτο έλεγχο στις πράξεις και τις συνειδήσεις των κομματικών υπαλλήλων τους. Τους διορίζουν, τους προωθούν, τους αναβαθμίζουν, τους μειώνουν, τους παύουν, τους αποσύρουν, τους καταργούν, τους εξαφανίζουν… Και χωρίς να τους ρωτάνε, βέβαια. Γιατί υπάρχει ο φόβος, κάποιοι, να θέλουν να μείνουν στις θέσεις τους, για να ολοκληρώσουν τις δουλειές που έχουν αναλάβει, αλλά αν τους δίναμε το δικαίωμα της επιλογής τότε θα ήταν η αρχή του τέλους για τους μεγάλους κομματικούς αδελφούς.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=25508

Πες τα, βρε Σταύρο, πανάθεμα τα κομματικά μασκαραλίκια τους. (Το λέω με όλο το θάρρος της πεποίθησής μου ότι τα μη πολυκομματικά συστήματα είναι δέκα φορές χειρότερα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2013)

> Οι μεγάλοι κομματικοί αδελφοί συνεχίζουν να ασκούν τον απόλυτο έλεγχο στις πράξεις και τις συνειδήσεις των κομματικών υπαλλήλων τους. Τους διορίζουν, τους προωθούν, τους αναβαθμίζουν, τους μειώνουν, τους παύουν, τους αποσύρουν, τους καταργούν, τους εξαφανίζουν…



Νομίζω ότι ο Στ.Θ. δεν έχει δίκιο. Υπουργοί, υφυπουργοί, γενικοί γραμματείς, περιφερειάρχες, δήμαρχοι, ειδικοί γραμματείς και σύμβουλοι είναι *πολιτικά στελέχη*, αιρετά ή μετακλητά. Η δουλειά τους δεν είναι να κάνουν τους μάνατζερ, αλλά να εξηγούν στα στελέχη της διοίκησης (αυτοί είναι οι «μάνατζερ») ποια πολιτική θέλει να εφαρμόσει η εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση και να ζητούν από τα στελέχη να σχεδιάσουν και να υλοποιήσουν τις όποιες απαραίτητες αλλαγές. Αυτό είναι αυτονόητο και έτσι λειτουργεί κάθε δημοκρατία.

Εμείς μπλεκόμαστε επειδή νομίζουμε:

(α) Ότι τα *αυτονόητα δικαιώματα* του πολίτη (τα οποία έχουν σκεπαστεί με τόνους γραφειοκρατικών σκουπιδιών) είναι θέμα πολιτικής και μπορεί να αλλάζουν όταν αλλάζει η κυβέρνηση και οι αιρετοί άρχοντες.

και

(β) Ότι ο δημόσιος λειτουργός μπορεί να ασκεί τα καθήκοντά του (που θα έπρεπε να είναι καταγραμμένα καταλεπτώς σε καθηκοντολόγια) εξαρτώντας τα από τα κέφια του να συμβάλει στην επιτυχία της πολιτικής Α ή να αδιαφορήσει για την επιτυχία της πολιτικής Β.

Δηλαδή, ειλικρινά, πώς μπορεί να εφαρμόσει ο γενικός γραμματέας που πρεσβεύει την πολιτική Α όσα χρειάζονται για την επιλογή Β; Δεν είδαμε την παταγώδη αποτυχία των υπουργών του ΠΑΣΟΚ (αρχικά) και στη συνέχεια ευρύτερου πολιτικού φάσματος να υλοποιήσουν πολιτική Α (φιλελεύθερης οικονομίας) ενώ είναι μαθημένοι στην πολιτική Β (κορπορατισμός και άγιος ο Θεός);


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2013)

Με τσάκωσες στην πόρτα, αλλά μια γρήγορη διευκρίνιση οφείλω να τη δώσω.

Για να μην μπλέξουμε με τις σημασίες του μάνατζερ: διοικητικά ταλέντα οφείλει να έχει και το πολιτικό προσωπικό. Θα τα δείξει στον τρόπο που θα επιλέξει τους συνεργάτες του, στον τρόπο που θα περάσει το μήνυμα, τη μεταδοτικότητα, τις εμφάσεις, την πειστικότητα, την παρακολούθηση κ.ο.κ. Αν κάποιος έχει περάσει το σωστό μήνυμα και αφήνει στη μέση κάποια καλή δουλειά, νομίζω ότι γίνεται ζημιά. Από την άλλη, σύμφωνα μ' αυτό που λες, δόκτορα, αν το πολιτικό προσωπικό της ΔΗΜΑΡ είχε μεταφέρει στους χώρους όπου δρούσε μήνυμα διαφορετικό από το κεντρικό μήνυμα που ήθελε να δώσει η κυβέρνηση, τότε η σημερινή κυβέρνηση θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι μάλλον άργησε να φέρει τη ρήξη.


----------



## Costas (Jun 23, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με τα λεγόμενα του Δόκτορα. Άλλο πολιτικός προϊστάμενος, άλλο στελεχικό δυναμικό του υπουργείου. Αλλιώς, να ψηφίζουμε μόνο για κοινοβούλιο, και την κυβέρνηση να την απαρτίζει ο οποιοσδήποτε.


----------



## Resident (Jun 24, 2013)

Costas said:


> Αλλιώς, να ψηφίζουμε μόνο για κοινοβούλιο, και την κυβέρνηση να την απαρτίζει ο οποιοσδήποτε.



Αυτό δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη κακό. Ο υπουργός δεν θα ήταν και βουλευτής, οι βουλευτές ίσως νομοθετούσαν αντί να εξυπηρετούν και οι υπουργοί θα ήταν εξαρτημένοι από αυτόν που τους έβαλε και όχι από την κομματική τους πελατεία.


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2013)

Only SYRIZA can save Greece, OP-ED των Galbraith και Βαρουφάκη (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Έχω μείνει σε άπειρα ξενοδοχεία και πριν την οικονομική κρίση, και έχω πληρώσει τιμή που δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με την τιμή της καρτέλας πίσω από την πόρτα. μου είχαν εξηγήσει ότι η τιμή αυτή είναι η ανώτατη που μπορεί να χρεώσει το ξενοδοχείο, ότι είναι υποχρεωτικό να δίνει χωριστά σε αυτή την τιμή το πρωινό (για το γιατί ρωτήστε τον ΕΟΤ) και ότι σχεδόν ποτέ δεν την χρεώνει (ίσως κανένα δεκαπενταύγουστο που παρακαλάνε για ένα δωμάτιο).


Αυτό που λέει η SBE ισχύει απόλυτα· οι τιμές πόρτας είναι συνάρτηση της κατηγορίας του ξενοδοχείου και δεν τις χρεώνουν ποτέ στην πραγματικότητα. Άλλωστε αυτό επιβεβαιώνει από κάτω κι ο daeman, ότι δλδ και σε καλύτερες εποχές χρέωνε τη μισή τιμή πόρτας για τους περιστασιακούς και την τωρινή πραγματική τιμή (το ένα τρίτο της πόρτας) για τους εταιρικούς.

Το Σ/Κ έμεινα σε πεντάστερο στη Λάρισα όπου η τιμή πόρτας ήταν 320€ η βραδιά + 25€ το πρωινό + 50€ το γεύμα. Υποθέτω αυτές είναι οι νορμάλ ΕΟΤικές τιμές για την κατηγορία Πολυτελείας. Δεν ξέρω πόσο πλήρωσε στην πραγματικότητα η εταιρία που με φιλοξένησε (όπου είχα ημιδιατροφή, οπότε βάσει πόρτας θα ήταν 395€!), αλλά στο σάιτ τού ξενοδοχείου (αν και η αρχική σελίδα αναφέρει «δωμάτια από 77€») το δωμάτιο το κλείνεις με κάπου 98€ τη βραδιά. Pas mal.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2013)

Costas said:


> Only SYRIZA can save Greece, OP-ED των Galbraith και Βαρουφάκη (ΝΥΤ)



Δεν χρειάζεται να το σχολιάσουμε εμείς. Το σχολιάζει η αριστερή πτέρυγα του Σύριζα.

http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?...kai-aristero-reyma&catid=1:politics&Itemid=27
http://iskra.gr/index.php?option=co...ork-times-syriza&catid=83:aristera&Itemid=200


----------



## Costas (Jun 26, 2013)

Ε καλά, αυτή η "απεμπλοκή από το ΝΑΤΟ" των θέσεων για το ιδρυτικό συνέδριο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δε σου θυμίζει την "απαγκίστρωση από το μνημόνιο" της ΔΗΜΑΡ ή την "κοινωνικοποίηση των μέσων παραγωγής" του ΚΚΕ; Σιγά μη βγάλει τη χώρα από το ΝΑΤΟ!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2013)

Πώς;! Είμαστε ακόμα στο ΝΑΤΟ; Μα... δεν μας είχε βγάλει ο Αντρέας από το '81, μαζί και απ' την ΕΟΚ που ήταν το ίδιο συνδικάτο; Δεν ήταν ένα από τα κεντρικά συνθήματά του τότε που χάρη ΚΑΙ σ' αυτό εκλέχτηκε; Για δες, ρε, κάτι πράγματα...
Ε, καλά, μη ζοριζόσαστε. Όπως μας έβγαλε το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα μας βγάλει και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Άλλωστε είναι γνωστό ότι οι πολιτικοί πάντα κρατούν τις υποσχέσεις τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2013)

Δεν λέω, το ΝΑΤΟ είναι άγιος οργανισμός και καρπωθήκαμε πολλά από την ύπαρξή μας στια τάξεις του. Δεν ήξερα όμως ότι αυτό φταίει που χρεοκοπήσαμε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Δεν ήταν ένα από τα κεντρικά συνθήματά του τότε που χάρη ΚΑΙ σ' αυτό εκλέχτηκε;


Ξέρεις ότι διαφωνώ 100%. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν θα είχε ποτέ συγκεντρώσει τα ποσοστά που μάζεψε το 1981 αν οι ψηφοφόροι του πίστευαν ότι θα μας έβγαζε από την ΕΟΚ ή το ΝΑΤΟ. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στην περίπτωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ξέρεις ότι διαφωνώ 100%. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν θα είχε ποτέ συγκεντρώσει τα ποσοστά που μάζεψε το 1981 αν οι ψηφοφόροι του πίστευαν ότι θα μας έβγαζε από την ΕΟΚ ή το ΝΑΤΟ. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στην περίπτωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.



Είμαι βέβαιη ότι δεν σου διέφυγε ο σαρκασμός μου. Ναι, όσο πίστευε ο Αντρέας ότι έπιανε το σύνθημά του, άλλο τόσο τον ψήφισαν γι' αυτό. Και όσο πιστεύουν εκεί στον Σύριζα ότι θα το κάνουν (ότ)αν γίνουν κυβέρνηση, άλλο τόσο πιστεύουν και οι ψυλλιασμένοι ψηφοφόροι τους πως θα το κάνουν πραγματικότητα και θα τον ψηφίσουν γι' αυτό.
Ότι _υπάρχουν_ άνθρωποι που το πιστεύουν εμπίπτει στις περιπτώσεις όπου η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ότι _υπάρχουν_ άνθρωποι που το πιστεύουν εμπίπτει στις περιπτώσεις όπου η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά.


Εννοείς, π.χ. αυτούς που επιμένουν ότι ο ΓΑΠ εκλέχτηκε επειδή είπε «Λεφτά υπάρχουν» και εκείνοι το πήραν μετρητοίς; Ή τους προηγούμενους, που πίστεψαν ότι ο ΚΚΒους θα «επανίδρυε το κράτος»; (Αν και προσπάθησε, δεν λέω...)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοείς, π.χ. αυτούς που επιμένουν ότι ο ΓΑΠ εκλέχτηκε επειδή είπε «Λεφτά υπάρχουν» και εκείνοι το πήραν μετρητοίς; Ή τους προηγούμενους, που πίστεψαν ότι ο ΚΚΒους θα «επανίδρυε το κράτος»; (Αν και προσπάθησε, δεν λέω...)


Ε, για λεφτά έλεγε, τοις μετρητοίς το πήραν. :devil:
Ή μήπως βερεσέ;

Όσο για την επανίδρυση του προκατόχου του, ήταν στο στυλ:
-Τι σου κάνω, μάνα μου; 
-Με επανιδρύεις, μανάρι μου, με _επανιδρύεις_ :angry:


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2013)

Βρίσκω ενδιαφέρουσα τη συζήτησή σας: 
Όλοι "ξέρουμε" ότι δεν κάνουν οι πολιτικοί αυτά που υπόσχονται. 
Όλοι "ξέρουμε" ότι δεν τους ψηφίζουμε για αυτά που είπαν ότι θα κάνουν. 
Όλοι "ξέρουμε" ότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν κάποια πράγματα που λένε ότι θα κάνουν ή ότι θα κάνουν κάποια πράγματα που δεν έχουν πει ότι θα τα κάνουν. 

Αν επομένως όλοι είμαστε τόσο σπουδαίοι γνώστες της πολιτικής και τόσο μέσα στο μυαλό του κάθε πολιτικού και τόσο ξύπνιοι ψηφοφόροι, τότε για ποιούς είναι τα προγράμματα, οι προεκλογικές εκστρατείες κλπ; Για τους "άλλους", που "δεν ξέρουν¨; και πόσοι είναι πιά αυτοί οι "άλλοι" αφού_ όλοι_ ξέρουμε;

Και τελικά, αν δεχτούμε ότι έτσι είναι, δεν είναι σα να λέμε ότι θα πρέπει να ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία που δεν έχει καμιά αξία η υπόσχεση, ο λόγος ή ακόμα και μια απλή δήλωση; Ότι δεν πρέπει να εμπιστευόμαστε κανέναν απολύτως, γιατί όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα του εκλέγεσθαι, άρα όλοι είναι πιθανοί πολιτικοί, άρα όλοι είναι εξ ορισμού ανέντιμοι. 

Συνεπώς, δεν υπάρχει και κανένας λόγος να υπάρχει έλεγχος ή τιμωρία ή έκφραση δυσαρέσκειας αφού όλα είναι αναμενόμενα. 

Κλπ κλπ κλπ

ΥΓ Δεν κάνω κριτική σε κανέναν από τους προλαλήσαντες, ελπίζω αυτό να είναι κατανοητό. Απλά το συγκεκριμένο είναι ένα ζήτημα που με απασχολεί, κυρίως γιατί έχω έρθει σε επαφή με ανθρώπους που ενδιαφέρονται για τα κοινά οι οποίοι δεν είχαν τον κυνισμό ή αν θέλετε τον ρεαλισμό μας. Κι αυτοί ήταν τελικά οι άνθρωποι που όχι μόνο νοιάζονταν αλλά προσπαθούσαν _έμπρακτα_ να αλλάξουν κάτι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοείς, π.χ. αυτούς που επιμένουν ότι ο ΓΑΠ εκλέχτηκε επειδή είπε «Λεφτά υπάρχουν» και εκείνοι το πήραν μετρητοίς; Ή τους προηγούμενους, που πίστεψαν ότι ο ΚΚΒους θα «επανίδρυε το κράτος»; (Αν και προσπάθησε, δεν λέω...)



Για την ΕΟΚ και το ΝΑΤΟ δεν ξέρω, γιατί ήμουν λίγο αγέννητος. Αλλά ότι υπήρχε πολύς κόσμος που στ' αλήθεια πίστευε τον ΓΑΠ, δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα. Μάλιστα επειδή εκτός απ' τα γραπτά μένουν και τα βίντεο, υπάρχει πληθώρα στοιχείων που το αποδεικνύει. Άλλωστε όλοι μοιάζει να πέσανε από τα σύννεφα με τα γεγονότα που ξεκίνησαν το 2010 και την πορεία της κρίσης. Άρα όντως πίστευαν ότι λεφτά υπήρχαν και δεν ζούσαμε 100% με δανεικά τα τελευταία, ας πούμε 20 χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2013)

Φοβάμαι ότι πάλι μπερδέψαμε πράγματα επειδή το τι λέει ο ένας το παίρνει ο άλλος και το βάζει σε αυτά που έχει ήδη στο μυαλό του και τα θεωρεί παρόμοια. Αυτό που είπα εγώ για *αποχώρηση από ΕΟΚ και ΝΑΤΟ* δεν μπορεί να είναι ισοδύναμο με ένα σύνθημα του είδους *Λεφτά υπάρχουν*. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο ψηφοφόρος ελπίζει ότι η αλλαγή («η Αλλαγή» το 1981) θα του εξασφαλίσει καλύτερη ζωή και ταυτόχρονα ότι οι πολιτικοί, όταν θα βρεθούν στην εξουσία, θα ξεχάσουν τους τυχοδιωκτισμούς με τους οποίους επιδιώκουν (στον προεκλογικό τους λόγο) να διαφοροποιηθούν από τους αντιπάλους τους. Δεν ξέρω τι έλεγαν π.χ. οι δημοσκοπήσεις στον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου και θεωρούσε σημαντικό να προτάσσει την έξοδο από την ΕΟΚ και το ΝΑΤΟ. Μπορούμε ωστόσο να συζητήσουμε ποιες αλλαγές έχουμε δει στον αντιπολιτευτικό λόγο του Σύριζα στην πορεία προς την εξουσία.

Από την άλλη, τις υποσχέσεις για περισσότερα λεφτά, δουλειές ή για λιγότερη διαφθορά και καλύτερη καθημερινότητα, θέλουμε όλοι να τις πιστέψουμε και ταυτόχρονα οι πιο πολλοί είμαστε αρκετά ώριμοι να ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι εύκολη δουλειά. Δεν είναι εύκολη δουλειά επειδή κάποιοι με ισχύ είναι βολεμένοι στο ανώμαλο σύστημα που επικρατεί.

Ξέρουμε ωστόσο τι θέλει η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του πληθυσμού, δεν ξέρουμε; Χωρίς εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2013)

Εδώ όμως υπάρχει μια διαφορά. Είναι κατανοητό όσοι ψήφιζαν ΓΑΠ να μην περίμεναν ότι θα τους φέρει χρήμα, γιατί δεν είναι εύκολη δουλειά και γιατί υπάρχει διαφθορά και γιατί δεν είναι να πιστεύεις σε υποσχέσεις πολιτικών. Πίστευαν όμως ότι λεφτά υπήρχαν. Και είχαν *ελπίδα* ότι ο ΓΑΠ θα τους τα προσφέρει. Πίστευαν ότι η ΝΔ μάς είχε βάλει σε μια πορεία μέτρων, λιτότητας και ανεργίας και ότι ο ΓΑΠ μπορούσε -είχε την δυνατότητα- να το αντιστρέψει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Και είχαν *ελπίδα* ότι ο ΓΑΠ θα τους τα προσφέρει.


Μα φυσικά πάντα μια ελπίδα μάς κρατά ζωντανούς. Όταν αλλάζει η κυβέρνηση, ακόμα και οι αντιπολιτευόμενοι κρατάνε μια ελπίδα μήπως βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα. Άμα δεν έχεις ελπίδα, ή παθαίνεις βαριά μελαγχολία ή γίνεσαι ΚΚΕ (δηλαδή, πας και ψωνίζεις ελπίδα από εντελώς διαφορετικό μαγαζί).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως έχω δηλώσει ότι στις επόμενες εκλογές θα ψηφίσω ΚΚΕ, όχι όμως γιατί θέλω να ψωνίσω ελπίδα. Το επιχείρημά μου ήταν ότι ο κόσμος που ψήφισε ΓΑΠ, τον ψήφισε γιατί είπε ότι λεφτά υπάρχουν. Αν έλεγε "θα πάμε σε λιτότητα" δεν θα έβγαινε καθόλου. Ο κόσμος στ' αλήθεια πίστευε ότι υπάρχουν λεφτά που απλά δεν καταλήγουν στον πολίτη λόγω διαφθοράς και κακοδιαχείρισης. Πόσοι πίστευαν πως είναι απορίας άξιο το ότι δεν έχουμε κηρύξει πτώχευση από τον προηγούμενο, κιόλας, αιώνα; Κι αυτοί που το πίστευαν ψήφισαν ΓΑΠ;

Α, ναι, μην το ξεχάσω. Ακόμα πιστεύει κόσμος ότι λεφτά υπήρχαν και μπήκαμε στο μνημόνιο με δήλωση ψευδών στοιχείων. Τουλάχιστον όλη η ΑΝΕΛ πτέρυγα πιστεύει αυτό το πράγμα, συν μια μερίδα άλλων ψηφοφόρων (είτε ψηφίζουν είτε απέχουν).


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν έλεγε "θα πάμε σε λιτότητα" δεν θα έβγαινε καθόλου.


Αν έλεγε μόνο αυτό, ναι, δεν θα έβγαινε. Έπρεπε να το πει μαζί με κάποια άλλα απαραίτητα εφαρμόσιμα πράγματα που θα ήξεραν και θα ήθελαν να κάνουν.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τελικά το πολιτικό προσωπικό συνδιαλέγεται με τους πολίτες σε μια συζήτηση μεταξύ κατεργαραίων χωρίς την ειλικρίνεια.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2013)

Νίκελ, θα διαφωνήσω με τους προεκλογικούς τυχοδιωκτισμούς, όπως τους λές, των πολιτικών. 
Να δεχτώ ότι ψηφίζει κανείς γιατί του αρέσει ένα μεγάλο μέρος του προγράμματος ενός κόμματος- όχι απαραίτητα το 100%. 
Να δεχτώ ότι ψηφίζει για να "τιμωρήσει" κάποιο άλλο κόμμα. Ή γιατί έχει κάποιο προσωπικό συμφέρον. 
Αλλά μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε στο τι είναι προεκλογικός τυχοδιωκτισμός; Δε νομίζω. Γιατί όταν βγαίνει ένας πολιτικός και λέει θα σας κάνω σχολεία, θα σας κάνω και παιδιά εσύ μπορεί να πιστέψεις ότι αυτά είναι προεκλογικές ανοησίες, μπορείς όμως να πεις με σιγουριά ότι κι οι άλλοι ψηφοφόροι πιστέυουν το ίδιο; Κι αν όλοι πιστέυουν ότι αυτά είναι προεκλογικά λόγια χωρίς αντίκρυσμα, τότε γιατί να τα πει ο πολιτικός; 
Μην μπερδέυουμε την ελπίδα ότι μπορέι να βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα με τον έλεγχο στον οποίο θα πρέπει να υπόκειται κάθε πολιτικός. 

ΥΓ Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι το "ξέρουμε" πιο πάνω ήταν σε εισαγωγικά, γιατί πολλά από αυτά που ισχυριζόμαστε ότι ξέρουμε δεν τα ξέρουμε επειδή έγινε π.χ. μια εξεταστική επιτροπή ή έστω μια μελέτη που έδειξε ότι υπάρχει το ΧΥΖ πρόβλημα, ούτε επειδή έχουμε γνώση του αντικειμένου. Δηλαδη ξέρουμε ό,τι ξέρουμε συνωμοσιολογικά και μπακάλικα, χωρίς μέτρο σύγκρισης. Κι έτσι δεχόμαστε ακόμα πιο έυκολα την αθέτηση των υποσχέσεων ή την Α ή Β παρανομία, γιατί "τι άλλο να περιμένει κανείς;" Κι αυτό είναι που καταδικάζω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2013)

http://supermomrocks.me/2013/07/11/%CE%B4%CE%B5%CE%BD-%CE%B8%CE%B1-%CE%B3%CF%85%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%89-%CE%BD%CE%B1-%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%CF%89-%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BD-%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%BD%CE%B1-%CF%83%CF%85%CE%B3%CE%B3%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BC/


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να δω με συμπάθεια τους γονείς που στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους στο ορφανοτροφείο, όποια κι αν είναι η δικαιολογία τους.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2013)

Μα δεν νομίζω ότι ούτε το δημοσίευμα ούτε κανείς άλλος ζητά τη συμπάθεια κανενός· μια κατάσταση απλώς περιγράφεται.


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2013)

Δεν μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι είναι απλώς περιγραφή μιας κατάστασης.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2013)

O Fitch υποβάθμισε το EFSF ως συνέπεια της υποβάθμισης της Γαλλίας. (Καθημερινή)


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2013)

Μετά το τέλος της ψηφοφορίας, όπου αποφασίστηκε η παραπομπή του πρώην υπουργού Οικονομικών, οι εκπρόσωποι των κομμάτων ζήτησαν να «εξαγνιστεί» με αγιασμό ή θέση του ενόχου, ώστε να μη «μολύνει» τους υπόλοιπους βουλευτές.

Εσπευσμένα κλήθηκε ο κληρικός βάρδιας της Βουλής, χθές το βράδυ, μετά την ολοκλήρωση της ψηφοφορίας για την παραπομπή Παπακωνσταντίνου, προκειμένου να «καθαρίσει» το κάθισμα που καθόταν ο πρώην υπουργός, από την αύρα της παρανομίας και της ανηθικότητας, ώστε να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος η ενοχή του να μεταδοθεί και στο υπόλοιπο αθώο και άσπιλο κοινοβούλιο.

Παράλληλα ομάδα βουλευτών -με επικεφαλής τον Ευάγγελο Βενιζέλο- ζήτησαν, μαζί με τον αγιασμό, να πραγματοποιηθεί και ένας μικρός (λόγω του προχωρημένου της ώρας), εξορκισμός ώστε να «καθαρίσει» πλήρως η αύρα του κοινοβουλίου από τη σατανική παρουσία του μνημονιακού και διεφθαρμένου υπουργού.

Επίσης, ζητήθηκε από τον ιερέα, μετά την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας, να ευλογήσει και το πόρισμα της προανακριτικής, προκειμένου να θεωρηθεί πλέον ευλογημένο, ώστε να σταματήσουν κάποιοι να το αμφισβητούν, με το επιχείρημα ότι δεν περιλαμβάνει τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας του ΣΔΟΕ για την επίμαχη κατηγορία της φοροδιαφυγής εκ μέρους των συγγενών του πρώην υπουργού.

(mufanet)


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

Διαβάζεις για το Ντιτρόιτ και παρηγοριέσαι, λες «υπάρχουν και χειρότερα».

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23369573
Σε πλαισιάκι στο ρεπορτάζ του BBC:

*Detroit in decline*

 Population has shrunk from a peak of 2 million in the 1950s to 713,000 today
 Highest violent crime rate of any major US city, with 15,245 reported incidents in 2011
 Some 78,000 abandoned and blighted buildings
 40% of street lights do not work
 Only a third of the city's ambulances are in service
 Just 53% of owners paid their 2011 property taxes


----------



## Earion (Jul 20, 2013)

Θυμάστε το μέτρο της συλλογής αποδείξεων; Το πιο άμεσο και, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, το πιο δίκαιο και δημοκρατικό φορολογικό μέτρο, μετά τις ατέρμονες παλινωδίες και γελοιότητες που ακούμε κάθε μέρα, πνέει κι αυτό τα λοίσθια.

Έρχομαι από τη λαϊκή της γειτονιάς και σας φέρνω τα νέα από το μέτωπο.

Πρώτα πρώτα να πω ότι η πλήρης εφαρμογή του μέτρου και η συμμόρφωση των επαγγελματιών άγγιξε την κορύφωσή της πρόπερσι, το 2011. Τότε μόνο ήταν η εποχή που ο πωλητής θεωρούσε αυτονόητη την απόδειξη και την έκοβε από μόνος του, ακόμη και χωρίς υπενθύμιση, και την έδινε στον πελάτη μαζί με τα ρέστα. Όσο περνούσε ο χρόνος, το 2012, όλο και βάραινε η δυσθυμία, όλο και «ξεχνούσε» ο πωλητής, και χρειαζόταν την υπενθύμιση, είτε με τη γλώσσα του σώματος είτε ψιθυριστά. Κι ακολουθούσαν διάλογοι του τύπου: -- Αποδειξούλα; -- Αχ, ναι, με συγχωρείτε ... ορίστε. -- Δεν πειράζει, δεν παρεξηγώ, ευχαριστώ.
Από τις αρχές του χρόνου, πέρα από το ότι υπάρχουν κάθε τόσο κάποιοι που δυσανασχετούν σχεδόν ανοιχτά και σου πετούν ένα: -- Ώχου, μωρέ, τι τη θέλεις; Τι να την κάνεις; Σου χρειάζεται; (Κάποιος με ρώτησε: Ο Στουρνάρας σ' έβαλε;), για να πάρουν τη σταθερή απάντηση: -- Φίλε μου, δεν είναι αν τη χρειάζομαι εγώ, είναι δική σου υποχρέωση, ξεφύτρωσε καινούργιο φρούτο. Επειδή και οι πελάτες αποθαρρύνθηκαν κι έπαψαν πια να ζητάνε αποδείξεις τόσο συχνά ή επίμονα όσο παλιά, ο επαγγελματίας κρατάει δίπλα στο μηχάνημα μερικές έτοιμες, που είτε πράγματι δεν τις πήραν οι προηγούμενοι είτε είναι από κάποιο απόθεμα. Αν σε δει επίμονο, σου πασάρει ό,τι πιάσει στο χέρι του, υπολογίζοντας ότι στους δέκα που αγοράζουν, θα γλυτώσει παραπάνω από τις μισές. Αυτό σημαίνει, όπως είναι φυσικό, ότι η τιμή στο χαρτάκι δεν είναι ίδια με ό,τι έχεις πληρώσει, και μάλιστα πολύ συχνά είναι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη. Ακολουθεί λοιπόν η εξής κωμωδία: ο πωλητής, αφού σου εξηγήσει ότι -- Α, νά, έχω ετούτην εδώ, που την άφησε η κυρία που ψώνιζε πριν από λίγο, το παίζει μεγαλόψυχος: -- Είναι και παραπάνω απ' όσα έδωσες. Κερδίζεις κιόλας! -- Ααα, να με συγχωρείς, απαντάς, δεν μπορώ να παρανομήσω -- Τι να παρανομήσεις, άνθρωπέ μου, αφού σου λέω είναι αληθινή απόδειξη με τα όλα της, νά, της κυρίας που έφυγε πριν λίγο -- Οοοόχι, δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό, φίλε μου. Κι αν θυμηθεί, τώρα που μιλάμε, η κυρία την απόδειξη και γυρίσει να την πάρει; Χτύπα τώρα, σε παρακαλώ, τη δικιά μου, να φύγω. Κάνεις τον κουτό κι απομακρύνεσαι χαμογελώντας. Κατά βάθος έχεις χαρεί παίζοντας την κωμωδία.

Σήμερα, η εφευρετικότητα χτύπησε κόκκινο. Ζητώ απόδειξη για τις ντομάτες και ο δικός μου φωνάζει σε κάποιον που βρίσκεται τρεις πάγκους πιο πέρα. Εκείνος κόβει την απόδειξη, σωστή, και μου τη φέρνει. Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι έχει στηθεί κοινοπραξία: πέντε πάγκοι εδώ, άλλοι τρεις παρακάτω, έχουν συνενωθεί, έχουν βάλει μαζί τις μηχανές (pooling up δεν το λένε αυτό;) και κατανέμουν με ισότητα μεταξύ τους τους δύστροπους σαν κι εμένα που ζητάνε απόδειξη.

Αθάνατη ελληνική ευστροφία! Τι άλλη απόδειξη ότι είμαστε απόγονοι του πολυμήχανου Οδυσσέα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2013)

Earion said:


> Αθάνατη ελληνική ευστροφία! Τι άλλη απόδειξη ότι είμαστε απόγονοι του πολυμήχανου Οδυσσέα;


Να τον χαιρόμαστε τον Οδυσσέα μας. Δέκα χρόνια στον πόλεμο και άλλα δέκα να γυρίσει στο σπίτι του. Μήπως θέλουμε να βουρλιζόμαστε κι εμείς καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια για να φτάσουμε εκεί που λέει Ιθάκη; 


Απορία: Το περιβάλλον επέτρεπε να δοκιμάσει να μην πληρώσει κάποιος αφού δεν του έδιναν κανονική απόδειξη;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2013)

Μα τι θέλεις κι εσύ τώρα, βρε παιδί μου... Να πληρώνουν όλοι φόρους; Μα μόνο τα κορόιδα πληρώνουν φόρους στην Ελλάδα, το έχουμε εμπεδώσει πια. Αν όμως γινόταν μια επιδρομή του ΣΔΟΕ σε μια λαϊκή κάθε μέρα, θα σε κυνηγούσαν να πάρεις την απόδειξή σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 20, 2013)

Αυτό το κόλπο το εφηύραν οι καφετέριες. Οι αποδείξεις που έφερναν ταίριαζαν πάντα στο ποσό, αλλά οι ώρες έκδοσης ήταν διαφορετικές. Δεν θα το είχα παρατηρήσει ποτέ αν δεν μου εφιστούσε την προσοχή σ' αυτό ένας κολλητός μου, αστυνομικός, που όταν ερχόταν η απόδειξη την έσχιζε στην μέση. Μετά άρχισα να το παρατηρώ παντού. Όλοι το ίδιο έκαναν, μάζευαν τις αποδείξεις των προηγούμενων και τις ξαναπλάσαραν στους επόμενους, φροντίζοντας μόνο να ταιριάζουν τα νούμερα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2013)

Κάθε μέρα μαθαίνω νέα κόλπα φοροδιαφυγής! Αθάνατη Ελλάδα!


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

Καταπληκτικό Text του "τουιττερά" του Protagon:

Έχουμε 614.053 δημοσίους υπαλλήλους. Το νούμερο θα προβάλλεται σε φωτεινή πινακίδα στο Σύνταγμα, ώστε να παρακολουθούμε τις αλλαγές. Θα το έκαναν και με το χρέος, αλλά βγαίνει μεγάλη η πινακίδα.


----------



## Earion (Jul 26, 2013)

Βλέπω το νούμερο των 614.053 (π.χ. εδώ). Θυμάμαι ότι στην απογραφή του καλοκαιριού του 2011 είχε προκύψει ένας αριθμός κατά εκατό χιλιάδες μεγαλύτερος (712.076, βλ. εδώ). Δηλαδή μέσα σε δύο χρόνια έχουν αποχωρήσει 100.000 εργαζόμενοι στο δημόσιο. Άρα, αν κατά τη μνημονιακή μας υποχρέωση πρέπει ώς το τέλος του 2015 να έχουν αποχωρήσει συνολικά 150.000, αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπολείπονται ακόμα 50.000. Μόνο. Στους οποίους θα μπορούσαν να συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι λίγες εκατοντάδες αποκαλούμενοι από τα μέσα ενημέρωσης «επίορκοι», άλλες περισσότερες εκατοντάδες που έχουν δηλώσει ψευδή προσόντα, και οι δέκα χιλιάδες κληρικοί. Λίγο λίγο μαζεύεται ο λογαριασμός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2013)

Μα δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι στο προχτεσινό μνημονιόπουλο που ψηφίστηκε θεσπίστηκε και η αρχή του «ένας φεύγει, ένας έρχεται». Μπορεί στα κανάλια και στα καφενεία να παίζουν εκφοβιστικά οι αριθμοί, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό που προσπαθεί να επιβάλει η τρόικα, είναι η αναδιοργάνωση του δημόσιου τομέα.

Από τις πρώτες κιόλας μέρες, όλοι ήξεραν ότι το 2015-2016 θα έχουν φύγει, θες στα 28, 30, θες στα 32 εργάσιμα οι προσληφθέντες των πρώτων χρόνων της αλλαγής και οι αριθμοί θα άρχιζαν να πέφτουν χωρίς αντικαταστάσεις. Όλοι οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ γνωρίζουν ότι σε λίγο, και χωρίς στοχευμένες προσλήψεις, απλώς δεν θα υπάρχει στοιχειώδης μηχανισμός στο δημόσιο. Με το πρόσχημα των απολύσεων, όμως, και στην πραγματικότητα, μέσω της κινητικότητας, επιδιώκεται η αναδιοργάνωση του δημόσιου τομέα. Δεν είναι θέμα οικονομίας· είναι θέμα να γκρεμιστούν τα πελατειακά δεσποτάτα, δουκάτα και πριγκιπάτα, να λειτουργήσει το ρωμέικο και μια φορά οβρωπαϊκά. Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί και να μας να είναι και πιο σωστό έτσι τελικά βρε αδελφέ.

Απλώς, «το πόπολο είναι χαζό» και «δεν πρέπει να του λέμε τα πράγματα όπως είναι». Για να έχουν περιθώρια οι [προσθέστε λέξεις και χαρακτηρισμούς κατά το δοκούν] να κάνουν παιχνίδι...

Την εποχή του φέισμπουκ και του τουίτερ. Κούνια που τους κουνάει όλους...


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Από τα Ενθέματα:
*Για την εισοδηματική στήριξη των ανέργων σε εποχή μαζικής ανεργίας και φτώχειας*
(...)
Αναγκαστικό σημείο εκκίνησης για τη διαμόρφωση μιας τέτοιας πολιτικής αποτελεί η απάντηση στο ερώτημα εάν είναι κοινωνικά δικαιότερη και προτιμητέα από τη σκοπιά των κοινωνικών δικαιωμάτων των πολιτών η επέκταση, η αύξηση του ύψους και η χρονική επιμήκυνση των κατηγορικών προνοιακών επιδομάτων, συμπεριλαμβανομένων αυτών για τους ανέργους, έναντι της υιοθέτησης του ελάχιστου εγγυημένου εισοδήματος, του οποίου το ύψος θα διαφέρει ανάλογα με τα χαρακτηριστικά του νοικοκυριού (αριθμός και σύνθεση μελών, ιδιοκατοίκηση κλπ.) και θα καλύπτει το σύνολο του πληθυσμού.

Συνεπώς, στις συνθήκες οικονομικής καταστροφής και ανεργίας ιστορικών διαστάσεων που βιώνουμε σήμερα, καλούμαστε να αναμετρηθούμε με γενικότερες επιλογές πολιτικής αντιμετώπισης της φτώχειας τόσο των ανέργων όσο και των άλλων κοινωνικών ομάδων που περιθωριοποιούνται και αποκλείονται από την πρόσβαση σε εργασία και εισόδημα. Η συζήτηση στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν ξεκινάει τώρα, αλλά έχει φτάσει η στιγμή να μπούμε όλες και όλοι στα πιο βαθιά, κάνοντας συλλογικά επιλογές με καλύτερη γνώση των γενικών και ειδικών προβλημάτων, επίγνωση των διλημμάτων και με πιο σύνθετα πολιτικά κριτήρια και προβληματισμό.
(...)


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Το παραπάνω θέλω να το διαβάσω και να το καταλάβω όλο. Το επόμενο μού έχει αφήσει την απορία: «Ποιο ακριβώς δόντι τού έδινε τόσο θράσος;»

Η πρώτη απόλυση «κοπανατζή» υπαλλήλου της Βουλής είναι γεγονός.

Σύμφωνα με το Έθνος της Κυριακής, ο συγκεκριμένος υπάλληλος εργαζόταν στο κεντρικό κτίριο του Κοινοβουλίου και για πάνω από έξι μήνες είχε περιπέσει σε αφάνεια.

Όπως λέγεται, μάλιστα, αν και ειδοποιήθηκε, δεν επέδειξε και ιδιαίτερη σπουδή να επιστρέψει.

Τέσσερις μήνες μετά την αρχική εξαφάνιση, παραπέμφθηκε στο πειθαρχικό συμβούλιο της Βουλής το οποίο και αποφάσισε την αργία (διακοπή μισθού και υπερωριών) μέχρι νεοτέρας.

Ο υπάλληλος φέρεται να εμφανίστηκε στο λογιστήριο, προκαλώντας καβγά για τη διακοπή του μισθού του. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να παραπεμφθεί εκ νέου στο πειθαρχικό με το ερώτημα της οριστικής απόλυσης, κάτι που τελικά συνέβη.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231259379


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο υπάλληλος φέρεται να εμφανίστηκε στο λογιστήριο, προκαλώντας καβγά για τη διακοπή του μισθού του.



Μιλάμε για απύθμενο θράσος.


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όλοι οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ γνωρίζουν ότι σε λίγο, και χωρίς *στοχευμένες* προσλήψεις, απλώς δεν θα υπάρχει στοιχειώδης μηχανισμός στο δημόσιο. Με το πρόσχημα των απολύσεων όμως και στην πραγματικότητα, μέσω της κινητικότητας, επιδιώκεται η αναδιοργάνωση του δημόσιου τομέα. Δεν είναι θέμα οικονομίας· είναι θέμα να γκρεμιστούν τα πελατειακά δεσποτάτα, δουκάτα και πριγκιπάτα, να λειτουργήσει το ρωμέικο και μια φορά οβρωπαϊκά.



*«Εμφύλιος» για την κινητικότητα*

*Η... νίκη της τρόικας επί της Task Force και οι απρόθυμοι υπουργοί και δήμαρχοι που κρύβουν στοιχεία, απουσία σχεδίου*

του Κωνσταντίνου Ζούλα

Πού σκοντάφτει η διοικητική μεταρρύθμιση; Γιατί αργεί τόσο η περιβόητη κινητικότητα; Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να εντοπιστούν πόσοι υπάλληλοι πλεονάζουν και ποιες είναι οι υπηρεσίες που υπολειτουργούν ελλείψει προσωπικού; Είναι ερωτήματα που πλέον διατυπώνουμε όλοι παρακολουθώντας τους αρμοδίους διαρκώς να διαπιστώνουν τα προβλήματα του Δημοσίου κι όλο να υπόσχονται λύσεις που δεν βλέπουμε. Έχει δε πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον να συζητήσει κανείς με επιτελικά στελέχη των υπουργείων τα οποία με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο έχουν εμπλακεί στην επιζητούμενη αναδιάρθρωση του Δημοσίου. Διότι από τις απαντήσεις των μη πολιτικών αυτών προσώπων προκύπτουν και άγνωστες πτυχές οι οποίες ενδεχομένως απαντούν στα ερωτήματα που έχουμε όλοι.

Μπορείτε για παράδειγμα να φανταστείτε ότι ακόμη και μετά τρία χρόνια μνημονίων, για μια απλή μετάταξη ενός υπαλλήλου από έναν Δήμο σε έναν άλλο χρειάζονται περισσότεροι από 12 μήνες; Ότι για να αποσπαστεί κάποιος εργαζόμενος από τον ΟΑΕΔ στον ΕΟΠΥΥ δεν αρκεί η υπογραφή ενός υπουργού, αλλά απαιτείται και δικό του αίτημα αν πεισθεί να το υποβάλει; Ή ότι ακόμη και σήμερα υπάρχουν δήμαρχοι που αποκρύβουν τον πραγματικό αριθμό του προσωπικού τους, θεωρώντας ότι έτσι το προστατεύουν από τον πέλεκυ της απόλυσης;

Από τη συζήτηση μάλιστα με τους γνωρίζοντες εύκολα αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς ότι τα εν λόγω παραδείγματα είναι ψήγματα σε σχέση με όσα συμβαίνουν και σπανίως βλέπουν το φως της δημοσιότητας. Διότι, αν κάτι αναδεικνύουν τα εν λόγω στελέχη, είναι η απροθυμία των υπουργών να συνεργαστούν με τους εμπειρογνώμονες και κυρίως η απουσία ενός ολοκληρωμένου μεταρρυθμιστικού σχεδίου, το οποίο όλοι θα τηρούν απαρέγκλιτα. Μια άγνωστη δε πτυχή που επεσήμαναν οι περισσότεροι --και εξηγεί τα πισωγυρίσματα, αλλά και τις αιφνιδιαστικές αποφάσεις που ανακοινώνονται-- είναι η σύγκρουση αρμοδιοτήτων που έχει ξεσπάσει ανάμεσα στην τρόικα και τη λεγόμενη Task Force.

Η τελευταία έφτασε στη χώρα μας προ τριετίας --κυρίως από τη Γαλλία-- για να παράσχει με τους ειδικούς της τεχνογνωσία. Με άλλα λόγια αφού κατανοήσει και καταγράψει το πρόβλημα, να δημιουργήσει ένα πλάνο συγκεκριμένων ενεργειών (road map), το οποίο μεταξύ άλλων θα περιελάμβανε --ως είθισται σε ριζικές αναδιαρθρώσεις-- την αξιολόγηση των δομών και του προσωπικού, το περιβόητο job description (δηλαδή το τι οφείλει να κάνει ο καθένας), όπως βέβαια και σχέδια στελέχωσης των υπηρεσιών (staffing plans) για να γίνει η καλύτερη διαχείριση των υπαλλήλων.

Από την Task Force προέκυψε η περιβόητη κινητικότητα, καθώς οι εμπειρογνώμονές της γρήγορα διαπίστωσαν ότι το κεντρικό πρόβλημα του Δημοσίου δεν είναι τόσο το υπεράριθμο προσωπικό, όσο η εντελώς εσφαλμένη κατανομή των υπαλλήλων σε θέσεις και ρόλους. Και ως λύση περιέγραψε τις μαζικές μετακινήσεις υπαλλήλων κυρίως σε υπολειτουργούσες υπηρεσίες που σχετίζονται με τους πολίτες, με την ταυτόχρονη αξιοποίηση βέβαια των προσόντων τους.

Έλα όμως που η τρόικα είχε άλλη γνώμη και δεν έδειξε να ενδιαφέρεται για την ουσιαστική εξυγίανση, αλλά εκόπτετο για απολύσεις. Στη νίκη της τρόικας επί της Task Force αποδίδουν πολλά στελέχη τον αιφνίδιο θάνατο της ΕΡΤ, αλλά και τις σπασμωδικές κινήσεις που παρατηρούνται εσχάτως με την κυβέρνηση να δείχνει ότι νοιάζεται περισσότερο για τη μείωση προσωπικού παρά για την επιζητούμενη εξυγίανση του Δημοσίου.

Θα ήταν άδικο ωστόσο να επιρρίψει κανείς τις ευθύνες μόνο στους τροϊκανούς. Υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη υπουργείων παραδέχονται κατ’ ιδίαν ότι οι περισσότεροι πολιτικοί τους προϊστάμενοι είχαν ήδη επιδείξει πρωτοφανή απροθυμία να συνεργαστούν με τους Γάλλους, ενώ τεράστια ευθύνη αποδίδεται και στους δημάρχους, οι οποίοι απέκρουσαν ακόμη και πιλοτικές εφαρμογές της Task Force επικαλούμενοι τη συνταγματική τους αυτονομία.

Κάπως έτσι φτάσαμε στο παρά πέντε να δικαιώνεται η τρόικα, που έβλεπε διαρκώς τις ελληνικές δεσμεύσεις να αθετούνται, και να αναζητούνται σήμερα οι δεξαμενές για να εκδιωχθούν ακρίτως 4.000 υπάλληλοι μέχρι τα τέλη του 2013. Γεγονός που καθιστά ακόμη πιο δύσκολο για τη νέα ηγεσία του υπουργείου Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης να πείσει την κοινή γνώμη ότι είναι άλλο η κινητικότητα που πρότεινε η Task Force και θα ωφελήσει το Δημόσιο κι άλλο μια μικρή μείωση του προσωπικού την οποία αξιώνει η τρόικα με το επιχείρημα ότι επί τρία χρόνια την εμπαίζουμε...

Καθημερινή (28-07-2013)

Νομίζω ότι το άρθρο του Ζούλα αξίζει να προσεχτεί, γιατί τέτοιου είδους ανταποκρίσεις δεν γράφονται συχνά. Είναι προφανές ότι μεταφέρει απόψεις στελεχών της προηγούμενης διοιίκησης του Υπουργείου Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης (αν όχι και του ίδιου του πρώην υπουργού), που εκθέτουν το γενικότερο σκεπτικό, όπως και τους άξονες των ενεργειών τους. Η καταληκτήρια πρόταση μου φαίνεται ότι συνοψίζει καλά τη φιλοσοφία: άλλο κινητικότητα (για την αναδιάρθρωση των λειτουργιών του Δημοσίου) και άλλο απολύσεις (για το οικονομικό όφελος) --χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η αναδιάρθρωση δεν θα έφερνε και εξοικονόμηση. Επιβεβαιώνεται επίσης από χείλη επαϊόντων η φημολογούμενη έως τώρα διάσταση μεταξύ Τασκ Φορς και Τρόικας, άρα ξεγυμνώνεται κομψά η αυθαιρεσία της τελευταίας, που απαίτησε 4.000 απολύσεις με ονόματα μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου από σκέτο τσαμπουκά, ενώ αυτό δεν αποτελούσε προαπαιτούμενο για τη δόση του Ιουνίου. Και τέλος, αφήνονται έκθετοι, όπως θα έπρεπε, οι υπουργοί της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης που αρνήθηκαν να συνεργαστούν στο σχήμα της κινητικότητας, και μαζί με αυτούς πολλοί δήμαρχοι. Το νέο (ηλικιακά και συμβολικά) πρόσωπο του παρόντος υπουργού τού εξασφάλισε, πρώτον, παράταση της προθεσμίας από την Τρόικα (εύνοια;), και δεύτερον, συμμόρφωση των υπόλοιπων υπουργών, αφού άλλωστε (σε αντίθεση με τον πρώην) ανήκουν στην παράταξή του. Αλλά συμμόρφωση σήμερα νοείται η συμμετοχή στις απολύσεις, όχι στην κινητικότητα (για την οποία δεν υπάρχει ούτε χρόνος ούτε διάθεση --ίσως ούτε και τεχνογνωσία τώρα πια).

Έχουμε να δούμε πολλά.

Υ.Γ. Λεπτομέρεια που έχει τη σημασία της. Η πρώτη, πιλοτική, εφαρμογή του καθεστώτος της κινητικότητας έχει ήδη γίνει. Αφορούσε δύο χιλιάδες υπαλλήλους, πήρε εφτά ολόκληρους μήνες και στέφθηκε από επιτυχία. Κι αυτό γιατί έγινε με κεντρικό σχεδιασμό, από το επιτελικό σχήμα του υπουργείου, που γνώριζε και τον τρόπο να το κάνει. Τα γράφω γιατί ίσως δεν έγιναν γνωστά (δεν δόθηκαν συνεντεύξεις και άλλα παρόμοια).


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Στο σύστημα μοριοδότησης (credit system) για τους υπαλλήλους της νέας ΕΡΤ βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν ανάμεσα στα κριτήρια επιλογής και οι «γνώσεις υπολογιστών» (όπως τις λέει το ρεπορτάζ στα Νέα). Έμαθα (αλλά μπορεί να είναι απλώς ράδιο-αρβύλα) ότι πολλοί πηγαίνουν σε κάποια σχολή, σκάνε ένα ποσό και παίρνουν ένα χαρτί για τα μάτια. Υπάρχουν διαπιστευμένες σχολές των οποίων τις βεβαιώσεις δέχεται το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα αξιολόγησης; Αν εγώ ήθελα να πάω να δουλέψω στη νέα ΕΡΤ και δεν θέλω να χάσω τις ώρες μου στα θρανία, υπάρχει άραγε κάποια γρήγορη και αξιόπιστη διαδικασία που να βεβαιώνει ότι τα παίζω στα δάχτυλά μου τα κομπιουτερικά;

Αλλά κοιτάζω και το άλλο σύστημα αξιολόγησης, των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, εδώ. Δεν κατάφερα να δω αν παίρνεις μόρια στην περίπτωση που ξέρεις από υπολογιστές. Κρίμα: το πιο βασικό κριτήριο ξέχασαν.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί στα περισσότερα πανεπιστήμια της χώρας υπάρχουν 2 εξάμηνα εκπαίδευσης στους υπολογιστές όταν η εκπαίδευση αυτή δεν γίνεται δεκτή από το Δημόσιο* που για να την αναγνωρίσει θέλει ECDL. Τότε τι τους πληρώνουμε τους καθηγητές στα πανεπιστήμια, ρε παιδιά; 
____

*Μόνο όταν είναι 4 εξάμηνα γίνεται δεκτή, αλλά 4 εξάμηνα κάνουν μόνο οι σχολές πληροφορικής, επομένως θα ήταν γελοίο να μην δέχονται ούτε αυτούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

Η γνώση υπολογιστών μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε πτυχίο τεχνικού λυκείου, ΙΕΚ, φροντιστηρίου, ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ ή ECDL. Επίσης μπορεί να τεκμαίρεται κι από προηγούμενη εργασιακή εμπειρία (το λέω γιατί το έχω δει σε προκήρυξη του δημοσίου). Το τι μπορεί να σημαίνει εν προκειμένω μπορεί κανείς να το μάθει μόνο αν ρωτήσει τους υπεύθυνους για την διαδικασία πρόσληψης.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2013)

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να περιλαμβάνεται η γνώση υπολογιστών στο απολυτήριο Λυκείου, αλλά τι να λεμε τώρα...

(Γιός φίλων μου εν Λονδίνω ξεκίνησε σε καινούργιο σχολείο πέρσι και το σχολείο προετοιμάζει τα παιδιά για το ECDL εφόσον έχουν διάθεση να δώσουν τις εξετάσεις- τα μαθήματα είναι υποχρεωτικά, οι εξετάσεις δεν είναι γιατί γίνονται ανεξάρτητα από το σχολείο και τις πληρώνουν οι γονείς. Επειδή το προηγούμενο σχολείο του δεν τους μάθαινε υπολογιστές τον έβαλαν σε υπερεντατικό τμήμα στην αρχή της χρονιάς για να φτάσει τους συμμαθητές του- φυσικά δεν τους πολυέφτασε, αλλά μπορεί να παρακολουθεί τα κανονικά μαθήματα)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να περιλαμβάνεται η γνώση υπολογιστών στο απολυτήριο Λυκείου, αλλά τι να λεμε τώρα...



Αυτό θα συνέβαινε αν το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα λειτουργούσε. Έτσι όπως είναι, ισοδυναμεί με το να γίνεται το ίδιο με την γνώση αγγλικών, δηλαδή να είναι αρκετή απόδειξη γλωσσομάθειας τα 9 χρόνια διδασκαλίας στην πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2013)

Αν υπάρχουν επίπεδα κι αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να παρατήσεις τη μια γλώσσα και να ξεκινήσεις την άλλη, μπορεί ποτέ να μην φτάσεις ένα ανεκτό επίπεδο στη γλώσσα. 
Θα προτιμούσα να γινεται η διδασκαλία στα σχολεία και να δίνεται η δυνατότητα στους μαθητές εφόσον το επιθυμούν να δώσουν τις σχετικές εξετάσεις και να πάρουν την οποιαδήποτε βεβαίωση ανεξάρτητα από το σχολείο. 
Ειδικά στο θέμα των υπολογιστών η διαφορά ήταν ότι επειδή το μάθημα περιλήφθηκε πριν μερικά χρόνια στο πρόγραμμα, θα μπορούσε να έχει οργανωθεί από την αρχή σωστά. Πριν στρογγυλοκαθίσει η ιδέα του φροντιστηρίου στο μυαλό του καθε ενδιαφερόμενου. Και θα μπορούσε να είναι μάθημα χωρίς βαθμολογία, π.χ. που το κίνητρο για να προσέχουν οι μαθητές θα ήταν ότι στο τέλος μπορέις να δώσεις εξετάσεις για την βεβαίωση των γνώσεών σου.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Η γνώση υπολογιστών μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε πτυχίο τεχνικού λυκείου, ΙΕΚ, φροντιστηρίου, ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ ή ECDL. Επίσης μπορεί να τεκμαίρεται κι από προηγούμενη εργασιακή εμπειρία (το λέω γιατί το έχω δει σε προκήρυξη του δημοσίου). Το τι μπορεί να σημαίνει εν προκειμένω μπορεί κανείς να το μάθει μόνο αν ρωτήσει τους υπεύθυνους για την διαδικασία πρόσληψης.



Βρίσκω αυτό: http://84.205.251.116/(6516098793477214)/eCPortal.asp?id=1559&nt=19&lang=1&pID=235&p2ID=707&lang=1
1)	Με πιστοποιητικά Πληροφορικής ή γνώσης χειρισμού Η/Υ, που εκδίδονται από φορείς οι οποίοι πιστοποιούνται από τον Οργανισμό Επαγγελματικής Εκπαίδευσης και Κατάρτισης (Ο.Ε.Ε.Κ.), με βάση τη διεθνή επί του θέματος πρακτική, ιδίως όσον αφορά τις υποδομές, το λογισμικό, τις μεθόδους και τη διαδικασία.
2)	Με τίτλους σπουδών τριτοβάθμιας, μεταδευτεροβάθμιας και δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, ειδικότητας Πληροφορικής, όπως αυτοί προσδιορίζονται στα άρθρα 6, 14 και 19 του Π.Δ. 50/2001, όπως έχει τροποποιηθεί και ισχύει
3)	Με τίτλους σπουδών πανεπιστημιακής ή τεχνολογικής εκπαίδευσης, από την αναλυτική βαθμολογία των οποίων προκύπτει ότι οι κάτοχοί τους έχουν παρακολουθήσει τέσσερα, τουλάχιστον, μαθήματα, υποχρεωτικά ή κατ΄ επιλογή, Πληροφορικής ή χειρισμού Η/Υ. ​


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

Μάλιστα. Άρα καλύπτει όλες τις περιπτώσεις που ανέφερα, πλην της εργασιακής εμπειρίας. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι προαπαιτούμενη η χρήση Η/Υ και όχι εξτραδάκι (ούτε βέβαια να δίνονται επιδόματα για χρήση Η/Υ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2013)

Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου για κατασχέσεις σε επιχειρήσεις που φοροδιαφεύγουν

... όπου μαθαίνουμε, οι αδαείς περί αυτά, ότι ως τώρα _απαγορευόταν η αναγκαστική εκτέλεση κατά τις νυχτερινές ώρες, τα Σάββατα, τις Κυριακές, τις ημέρες που εξαιρεί ο νόμος, καθώς και το μήνα Αύγουστο, γεγονός που εμπόδιζε το δημόσιο στη λήψη άμεσων και αποτελεσματικών μέτρων σε βάρος οφειλετών._

Αχ, πατρίδα μου γλυκιά...


----------



## Costas (Aug 9, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες από τη Ρωσία των φυλακισμένων επιχειρηματιών. (ΝΥΤ)

More than 110,000 people are serving time for what Russia calls “economic crimes,” out of a population of about three million self-employed people and owners of small and medium-size businesses. An additional 2,500 are in jails awaiting trial for this class of crimes that includes fraud, but can also include embezzlement, counterfeiting and tax evasion. But with the Russian economy languishing, President Vladimir V. Putin has devised a plan for turning things around: offer amnesty to some of the imprisoned business people.
“This can be understood in the Russian context,” Boris Titov, Mr. Putin’s ombudsman for entrepreneurs’ rights, said of what is, even by the standards of the global recession, a highly unusual stimulus effort. The amnesty is needed, he said, because the government had “overreacted” to the threat of organized crime and the inequities of privatization and over-prosecuted entrepreneurs during Mr. Putin’s first 12 years in power as president and prime minister.
(...)
With no warning, the police arrived at his warehouses and removed every roll on six flatbed trucks, handing it over to a competitor, ostensibly for storage, though it was later sold. Then they arrested Mr. Tyelkov, who spent a year in pretrial detention. The crime? The police said they suspected copyright infringement of the leopard design. “It was funny at first,” recalled Mr. Tyelkov of his initial meeting with the police. “I asked, ‘Who owns the copyright, a leopard?’ ”
Mr. Titov’s later investigation confirmed the police had colluded with a competitor to seize the merchandise under the pretext of a criminal case, so it could be sold for a profit.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Παίρνουν συγγενείς τους από τα γηροκομεία
http://mobile.kathimerini.gr/mobile/1=3=514392


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Πιο έξυπνη κίνηση θα ήταν να δούμε αν μπορούμε να φτιάχνουμε γηροκομεία να έρχονται εδώ να περνάνε όμορφες μέρες οι πλούσιοι γέροι του βορρά, με λιγότερους ρευματισμούς.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 20, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω πού αλλού να το βάλω (ωπ, να τος πάλι ο μπλακντακισμός).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με τα Νέα Μαθηματικά τού ΥπΟικ, το μηδέν είναι μεγαλύτερο του τρία: http://www.fpress.gr/forologia/item...leytheroys-epaggelmaties-me-mideniko-eisodima.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2013)

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με τα μαθηματικά του ΥΠΟΙΚ, ακόμα και αν έκλεισες τα βιβλία σου μέσα στο 2012, σου ζητάνε προκαταβολή φόρου για εισοδήματα που υποτίθεται ότι θα έχεις το 2013 και θα τα δηλώσεις το 2014. Από πού θα έχεις εισοδήματα είναι άγνωστο, αφού έκλεισες τα βιβλία σου και δεν είσαι πια ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας. Πού βρίσκεσαι άραγε; Αναχώρησες να βρεις αλλού την τύχη σου; Είσαι άνεργος με μηδενικό εισόδημα και σε ζουν οι γονείς σου; Δεν έχει σημασία, θα σου πάρουν τώρα την προκαταβολή για ανύπαρκτα και υποθετικά εισοδήματα και έχει ο Θεός να σου την επιστρέψουν του χρόνου.

Το παράδειγμα που αναφέρω είναι εντελώς υπαρκτό, στην οικογένειά μου.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2013)

http://9gag.com/gag/2681884


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2013)

Zazula said:


> http://9gag.com/gag/2681884



You mean the half-truth about Greece. Γιατί για καθένα από τα "επιχειρήματα" που παραθέτει υπάρχει και ένα _αλλά._ Προφανώς όχι απαραίτητα αυτό που προσπαθεί να καταρρίψει με την "αλήθεια". (Θα κοροϊδευόμαστε για πολύ καιρό ακόμα σ' αυτή τη χώρα; Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, είμαστε και μεγαλοκαμωμένα παιδιά και δε χωράμε να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2013)

Κάποιος ΑΝΕΛ έχει ανεβάσει το συγκεκριμένο. Αλήθεια, τι δουλειά έχει στο συγκεκριμένο σάιτ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2013)

Το είχαμε συζητήσει όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στο νέτι. Εδώ. Ας μην ξαναπούμε τα ίδια πράγματα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2013)

Μπράβο. Πήγατε λοιπόν ενάμιση χρόνο πίσω και πιθανότατα θυμηθήκατε πώς ήταν η κατάσταση τότε. Πολλοί ένιωθαν ότι τους κατηγορούσαν άδικα οι ξένοι, και δεν έκαναν την αυτοκριτική τους (ή απλώς έτρεφαν αυταπάτες) για το πώς _πραγματικά _οδηγήθηκε η χώρα εκεί όπου βρισκόταν τότε. Πέρασε ενάμισης χρόνος. Τότε, κάθε καρφί που έπεφτε απ' τον οποιονδήποτε γινόταν και πρώτο θέμα στις ειδήσεις. Τότε, ήμασταν σίγουροι πως αν κάναμε το σωστό και βρίσκαμε κατανόηση απ' τους δανειστές, θα τα γυρνάγαμε τα πράγματα. Τότε, παρότι ένας ορθολογιστής θα καταλάβαινε πως τα όσα μάς έλεγαν οι Γερμανοί είχαν βάση, η λογική δεν εισακουγόταν απ' τη μάζα κι οι Γερμανοί (κυρίως) στοχοποιούνταν.

Ας έρθουμε λοιπόν στο σήμερα. Έχει περάσει ενάμισης χρόνος από τότε, όπως είπαμε. Οι ξένοι δεν μας καρφώνουν σαν μπιφτέκια, όπως τότε, κι αρκετοί μιλούν υπέρ της ελληνικής προσπάθειας. Πολλοί Έλληνες που στην αρχή δεν έκαναν την αυτοκριτική τους, στην πορεία κατάλαβαν πως δεν ήταν τόσο αμέτοχοι όσο θα ήθελαν να πιστεύουν. Πολλοί Έλληνες αποδέχτηκαν νέες, δυσμενέστερες πραγματικότητες για το καλό της χώρας. Αναρωτηθείτε λοιπόν κι απαντήστε στον εαυτό σας ειλικρινά:

Νιώθετε πως η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται σήμερα σε στέρεο έδαφος και σε σωστή πορεία; Θεωρείτε πως οι θυσίες που κάνατε και ό,τι άλλο υποστήκατε έπιασαν τόπο; Εμπιστεύεστε το πώς γίνεται η διαχείριση των αποτελεσμάτων αυτών των θυσιών; Θεωρείτε τα αποτελέσματα αυτά αναμενόμενα, αναλογικά, εύλογα, δίκαια; Μ' άλλα λόγια, διορθώθηκαν τα στραβά ώστε να μην επαναληφθούν τα λάθη και, μόλις ισορροπήσουμε τα οικονομικά, να μπούμε σε σωστή τροχιά;
Η γερμανική κυβέρνηση συνεχίζει να λέει το αντικειμενικά σωστό ή τώρα οι προτεραιότητές της έχουν διαφοροποιηθεί;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2013)

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ ακόμα μερικά ερωτήματα σε συνέχεια των παραπάνω:

Σε ποιο βαθμό έχουν εφαρμοστεί οι απαραίτητες για την ανόρθωση της ελληνικής οικονομίας αλλαγές σε σχέση με τα οριζόντια μέτρα; Έχει ας πούμε απλοποιηθεί η διαδικασία για την ίδρυση νέων επιχειρήσεων, έχει ελαττωθεί το γραφειοκρατικό κόστος; 
Υπάρχουν ακόμα προνομιούχες ομάδες σε σχέση με το γενικό σύνολο του πληθυσμού; Π.χ., έχουν καταργηθεί έμμεσες χρεώσεις και έξοδα υπέρ τρίτων που επιβάλλονται για την προστασία των δικαιωμάτων συγκεκριμένων μόνο πληθυσμιακών ομάδων; 
Πληρώνουν όλοι οι Έλληνες φόρους, ή πληρώνουν μόνο όσοι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν αλλιώς; (Βλέπε οριζόντια μέτρα παραπάνω)

Έχω κι άλλα, αλλά θα τα αφήσω για αργότερα. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Πληρώνουν όλοι οι Έλληνες φόρους, ή πληρώνουν μόνο όσοι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν αλλιώς; (Βλέπε οριζόντια μέτρα παραπάνω)



Θα ήθελα να απαντήσω σε όλα, αλλά θα αρκεστώ σ' αυτό. Προφανώς και ισχύει το δεύτερο. Δεν ξέρω πολύ κόσμο που θα πλήρωνε φόρο εθελοντικά. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να κρύψει *χωρίς να φοβάται άμεσες συνέπειες*, θα κρύψει. Νομοτελειακά πληρώνει αυτός που δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς ή έστω που πιστεύει ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς.

Βέβαια, με τα σημερινά έσοδα φορολογίας, σε σχέση με την πραγματική δύναμη της αγοράς και σε συνδυασμό με τον ορισμό της αξιοπρεπούς διαβίωσης, αμφιβάλλω αν έχει σημασία η συζήτηση για την φοροδιαφυγή και κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό και ρεαλιστικό να θεωρούμε την δυνητική μέγιστη φορολόγηση σαν βιώσιμη. Τύποις, δηλαδή, μπορεί να αποκρύπτονται 10 δις (ένα τυχαίο ποσό) τον χρόνο, είναι όμως ρεαλιστικό να θεωρούνται διαφυγόντα κέρδη αυτά ή μήπως ένα μεγάλο μέρος της φοροδιαφυγής έχει να κάνει με την επιβίωση επιχειρήσεων και ατόμων που διαφορετικά δεν θα επιβίωναν;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2013)

Μα, μπορείς να είσαι γνήσιος οπαδός του κοινωνικού κράτους και φοροφυγάς;


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2013)

Εγώ, Ζαζ, αναρωτιέμαι καθημερινά και είμαι όσο γίνεται πιο ειλικρινής στον εαυτό μου.

Νιώθω ότι έχει γίνει το ένα εκατοστό από όσα έπρεπε και μπορούσαν να γίνουν. Ίσως και δύο εκατοστά. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό το «νιώθω» είναι αίσθηση, όχι γνήσια αξιολόγηση με μετρήσιμα μεγέθη. Και φταίει που το 100 που έχω βάλει είναι ψηλά — έχω μεγάλες απαιτήσεις. Πιστεύω ταυτόχρονα ότι άλλα σενάρια (με τους ίδιους ή με άλλους κυβερνήτες) δεν αποκλείεται να έδιναν και αρνητικό ποσοστό. Ταυτόχρονα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι άλλοι που θα απαντούσαν στην ίδια ερώτηση θα έλεγαν ότι όσα έχουν γίνει μόνο αρνητικό ποσοστό μπορούν να θεωρηθούν. Δυστυχώς, για λίγα πράγματα μπορείς να πεις με βεβαιότητα «να, αυτό το σενάριο θα έδινε μια πολύ καλύτερη εξέλιξη». Τα περισσότερα είναι στο χώρο του υποθετικού. 

Για τη δεύτερη ερώτηση, αν η γερμανική κυβέρνηση συνεχίζει να λέει το αντικειμενικά σωστό, δυστυχώς αυτό που εγώ ξέρω είναι η υποκειμενική μου αντίληψη του «αντικειμενικά σωστού» και μπορεί να διαφέρει από τη δική σου υποκειμενική αντίληψη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μα, μπορείς να είσαι γνήσιος οπαδός του κοινωνικού κράτους και φοροφυγάς;



Καταφανώς όχι. Αλλά η λέξη-κλειδί είναι το *γνήσιος*. Εκτός βέβαια κι αν φοροδιαφεύγεις στο μέτρο που σου επιτρέπει να επιβιώνεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Νομοτελειακά πληρώνει αυτός που δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς ή έστω που πιστεύει ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς.


Το θέμα δεν είναι ιδεολογικό ή φιλοσοφικό (μόνο). Πρέπει όλοι να πιστέψουν ότι "δεν μπορούν να κάνουν αλλιώς". Να βλέπουν πραγματική και αποτελεσματική καταπολέμηση της φοροδιαφυγής και να τρομάζουν στη σκέψη τι μπορεί να τους συμβεί αν φοροδιαφύγουν. Τότε μόνο η φοροδιαφυγή θα περιοριστεί σε επίπεδο ανάλογο άλλων προηγμένων χωρών -- μηδέν δεν είναι πουθενά, εννοείται. Και αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει σ' ένα κράτος που εξακολουθεί να είναι διεφθαρμένο.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2013)

Συν τοις άλλοις, δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς κοινωνικό κράτος αλλά να θέλεις να το πληρώνουν μόνο οι άλλοι. Δεν πληρώνω στα νοσοκομεία, δεν πληρώνω στα ΜΜΜ, δεν πληρώνω εισφορές, δεν πληρώνω το ένα, δεν πληρώνω το άλλο, και τελικά πληρώνουν μόνο οι συνταξιούχοι και οι μισθωτοί. Επιβαρύνονται δε σημαντικά και οι ΕΕ που δεν φοροδιαφεύγουν. Γιατί ο αλουμινάς (υδραυλικός, ηλεκτρολόγος κλπ) που μου σκάει με τη μπεμβέ και μου το παίζει προλετάριος μου χρεώνει ενενήντα ευρώ χωρίς απόδειξη πρέπει να πληρώσει τέλος επιτηδεύματος, και περαίωση, κτλ κτλ. Όμως, τι φταίει να πληρώνει τέλος επιτηδεύματος και ο ΕΕ που *στ' αλήθεια *έχει μηδενικό εισόδημα;


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> You mean the half-truth about Greece. Γιατί για καθένα από τα "επιχειρήματα" που παραθέτει υπάρχει και ένα _αλλά._



Ανέκαθεν με μισές αλήθειες μπορούσες να πεις τα μεγαλύτερα ψέματα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πολλοί Έλληνες που στην αρχή δεν έκαναν την αυτοκριτική τους, στην πορεία κατάλαβαν πως δεν ήταν τόσο αμέτοχοι όσο θα ήθελαν να πιστεύουν. Πολλοί Έλληνες αποδέχτηκαν νέες, δυσμενέστερες πραγματικότητες για το καλό της χώρας.



Noμίζω ότι δεν είναι και τόσοι πολλοί, όπως άλλωστε φαίνεται και από αυτά που συζήτησαν οι προηγούμενοι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2013)

SBE said:


> Noμίζω ότι δεν είναι και τόσοι πολλοί, όπως άλλωστε φαίνεται και από αυτά που συζήτησαν οι προηγούμενοι.


Να εξηγήσω τι εννοούσα:
Το ότι πολλοί Έλληνες κατάλαβαν ότι, και αυτοί, με πράξεις και παραλείψεις τους είχαν μια κάποια συμμετοχή στο πού οδηγήθηκε η χώρα το βλέπω στο λεκτικό επίπεδο (αυτό άλλωστε περιέγραψα), αλλά δεν λέω κι ότι αυτομάτως αποδέχονται τις συνέπειες ή ότι δεν δαχτυλοδείχνουν κάποιους «πιο συμμέτοχους ή ένοχους» απ' τους ίδιους. Και (αυτό το τονίζω) το ότι η χώρα πηγαίνει και τα ζα μου αργά και (συχνά) ζαβά δεν βοηθά στο να αναλάβουν εμπράκτως τις ευθύνες τους.
Οι άλλοι πολλοί, αυτοί που αποδέχτηκαν δυσμενείς εξελίξεις για το καλό της χώρας, δεν είπα πως το έπραξαν οικειοθελώς ή αυτοβούλως ή με ευχαρίστηση ή έστω συνειδητοποιημένα — πολλοί απλώς βιώνουν τις προς το δυσμενέστερο εξελίξεις, χωρίς δυνατότητα ελιγμού, αποφυγής ή επιλογής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2013)

Πάντως, η φοροδιαφυγή στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Τα φορολογικά έσοδα του κράτους *ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ* είναι πρακτικά στο ίδιο επίπεδο με αυτά της Ελβετίας και της Γερμανίας. Σαφέστατα υπάρχουν χώρες με μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά, αλλά που έχουν και πολύ καλύτερα οργανωμένα κοινωνικά κράτη. Αυτό μπορεί κανείς να το διαπιστώσει με μια ματιά στους πίνακες π.χ. του ΟΟΣΑ ή στον τελευταίο προϋπολογισμό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως, η φοροδιαφυγή στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα.


Καλημέρα. Υποθέτω ότι αυτοί οι Ευρωπαίοι έχουν διαφορετική άποψη, γενικότερα, ως προς το πρόβλημα της φοροδιαφυγής:
Tax fraud and tax evasion represents a huge problem and affects each and every European citizen. 
http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/taxation/tax_fraud_evasion/a_huge_problem/index_en.htm

Και ο ΟΟΣΑ τι λέει;
The OECD estimated in August 2009 that the size of the Greek black market to be around €65bn (equal to 25% of GDP), resulting each year in €20bn of unpaid taxes.[4] This is a European record in relative terms, and in comparison almost twice as big as the German black market (estimated to 15% of GDP).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tax_evasion_and_corruption_in_Greece



> Τα φορολογικά έσοδα του κράτους ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ είναι πρακτικά στο ίδιο επίπεδο με αυτά της Ελβετίας και της Γερμανίας.


Αυτό δεν είναι το ίδιο μέτρο. Αν η φοροδιαφυγή είναι εδώ μεγαλύτερη και τα φορολογικά έσοδα είναι ίδια, σημαίνει ότι εδώ κάποιοι γελάνε σε βάρος κάποιων άλλων, υπάρχει άδικος επιμερισμός των βαρών.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2013)

Καλά που έδωσες αυτά τα στοιχεία, επειδή ο αφορισμός "η φοροδιαφυγή στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα" μού φαίνεται εξωπραγματικός, ειδικά για κάποιον που ζει στην Ελλάδα και βλέπει με τα ίδια του τα μάτια το μέγεθος της φοροδιαφυγής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, δεν λέω ότι η φοροδιαφυγή είναι αμελητέα, σπάνιο φαινόμενο ή όχι και τόσο κακή. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι οι εκτιμήσεις για τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη είναι ολίγον τι σουρεαλιστικές. Αν αύριο ανεβάσουν την κατώτατη φορολογική κλίμακα στο 40%, η φοροδιαφυγή θα αυξηθεί κατά 150 δις. Είναι ηλίθιο να υπολογίζεις την φοροδιαφυγή ανεξάρτητα από το σε τι ποσοστό το μαύρο χρήμα αποδίδει βιώσιμα φορολογικά έσοδα.

Σημειωτέον ότι μικρή σχέση έχει το μαύρο χρήμα με την αυξημένη φορολόγηση, γιατί η μεγάλη τρύπα του προϋπολογισμού ήταν το ασφαλιστικό. ΔΕΝ μπορείς να χρηματοδοτείς τα ταμεία με έσοδα της φορολογίας, τα ταμεία πρέπει να χρηματοδοτούνται από τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.

Θα ήμασταν, πιθανόν, καλύτερα αν είχαμε τα έξτρα 20 δις από την φορολόγηση του μαύρου χρήματος; Ναι. Είναι ρεαλιστικό να υπολογίζονται ως μόνιμα φορολογικά έσοδα; Όχι. Μεγάλο μέρος αυτής της διακίνησης αφορά την επιβίωση της αγοράς. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, αργά ή γρήγορα φορολογούνται μέσω ΦΠΑ. Αν αύριο βρίσκαμε έναν τρόπο να φορολογήσουμε τα αφορολόγητα, θα έβγαιναν 20 δις ευρώ από την αγορά. Και μεθαύριο θα είχαμε άλλο 1 εκατομμύριο ανέργους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2013)

Χέλλε, πρέπει να αποφασίσεις ποια πολιτική λογική θα υποστηρίζεις, συνολικά ή ad hoc, για να μπορεί κανείς να συζητάει τεκμηριωμένα τα θέματα που αναφέρεις.

Αν συζητάς από τη φιλελεύθερη οπτική, το φορολογικό, ασφαλιστικό κλπ αντιμετωπίζονται αλλιώς. Αν συζητάς από τη λαϊκοδεξιά, αλλιώς. Αν συζητάς σοσιαλδημοκρατικά, αλλιώς. Αν συζητάς αριστερά, αλλιώς. Κομμουνιστικά, αλλιώς.

Στο τρέχον σύστημα στην Ελλάδα, το ασφαλιστικό στηρίζεται σε τρεις πυλώνες. Εισφορές εργαζομένων, εισφορές εργοδοτών (για μισθωτούς) και εισφορά του κράτους (μέσω της γενικής φορολογίας). Άρα, ναι, και από φόρους θα στηρίζεται το ασφαλιστικό. Αυτή είναι η τρέχουσα κοινωνική συναίνεση.

Η ουσία είναι αλλού σε αυτά που λες. Ότι από την αγορά αφαιρείται, συστηματικά εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια, η δανεική ρευστότητα, που είχε φτάσει το 2010 στα 35 δις, σχεδόν 15% του τότε ΑΕΠ, ενός ΑΕΠ όμως που δεν στηριζόταν σε παραγωγή αλλά κυρίως σε ανταλλακτικές υπηρεσίες (=δανειζόμασταν για να αγοράζουμε τα πάντα απέξω και να τα πουλάμε ο ένας στον άλλον,σε υπερβολικές τιμές που ήταν ανεκτές επειδή δανειζόμασταν και για να στηρίζουμε αυτό το βιοτικό επίπεδο).

Μέχρι να ισορροπήσει κάπου το σημερινό σύστημα, όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα κρέμονται από μια κλωστή. Το κράτος θα βάζει φέσια (χρηματικά και ποιοτικά) στους πολίτες, οι πολίτες θα κλέβουν το κράτος και θα βάζουν ο ένας το χέρι στην τσέπη του άλλου και, γενικώς, θα μοιάζουμε με Βαλκάνια του 18ου αιώνα. Η κατάσταση δεν θα διορθωθεί ούτε εύκολα, ούτε γρήγορα.

Εδώ είδαμε σήμερα ένα «εσιόδοξο μήνυμα». Μέσα στο κείμενο διαβάζουμε το παράπονο ενός από τους πρωταγωνιστές:

 «Εργαζόμαστε από τα γραφεία μας στην Αγία Παρασκευή και κάθε σαράντα μέρες πετάμε για Μπουένος Αϊρες, όπου διαμένουμε δεκαπέντε μέρες» περιγράφει ο δρ Α., που υπολογίζει ότι την περασμένη χρονιά πέρασε 187 μέρες εκτός των συνόρων και μακριά από την οικογένειά του για τον σκοπό αυτό....» Γκούγκλισε να μάθεις τι άλλο σημαίνουν αυτές οι «187 ημέρες»...

Το σημαντικό είναι να γίνει κατανοητό ότι η φοροδιαφυγή, εισφοροδιαφυγή, οτιδηποτεδιαφυγή τελικά επιβαρύνουν το σύνολο. Δικαίους και αδίκους. Και περισσότερο τους ασθενέστερους, φυσικά, που έχουν λιγότερες τεχνικές και νόμιμες δυνατότητες να αποφύγουν την άμεση φορολογία, τον ΦΠΑ κλπ. Και βέβαια, δεν επιτρέπουν τη μείωση ίσως κάποιων φόρων, εισφορών κλπ κλπ, ακόμη και αν ήθελε να το κάνει κάποιος. Και γιατί να μη θέλει να γίνει ήρωας;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γκούγκλισε να μάθεις τι άλλο σημαίνουν αυτές οι «187 ημέρες»...


Ακριβώς τέσσερις ημέρες παραπάνω από ό,τι χρειάζεται για να θεωρείται ότι έχεις τη φορολογική κατοικία σου εκεί που περνάς τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2013)

Από την νεοφίλ οπτική συζητάω το θέμα. Άλλωστε η άποψή μου ήταν από την αρχή ότι πρέπει να μειωθεί, όχι να αυξηθεί η φορολογία. Μείωση της φορολογίας σημαίνει, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, και μείωση τηε φοροδιαφυγής, για πολλούς λόγους που δεν είναι του παρόντος να συζητήσουμε.

Αυτό που λες για το φορολογικό είναι το πώς υποτίθεται ότι δουλεύει το σύστημα, όχι το πώς δουλεύει, που δεν είναι απλή επιδότηση από την φορολογία αλλά κανονικότατη χρηματοδότηση του κύριου όγκου του. Αυτήν την στιγμή τις συντάξεις των συνταξιούχων και την υγεία τους την πληρώνουν εξολοκλήρου οι εργαζόμενοι, δεν υπάρχουν τα λεφτά που έδωσαν οι ίδιοι γιατί πολύ απλά έδιναν απελπιστικά λίγα. Όταν με το καλό βγεις στην σύνταξη, θα κληθούν να την πληρώσουν οι επόμενοι, γιατί και τα δικά σου λεφτά δεν πάνε για την δική σου σύνταξη αλλά για των τωρινών συνταξιούχων. Για να αλλάξει η κατάσταση θα πρέπει να αυξηθούν κι άλλο τα όρια συνταξιοδότησης, να μειωθούν οι συντάξεις δραστικά και να αυξηθούν οι απαιτούμενες εισφορές. Η άλλη λύση είναι να καταργηθούν τελείως οι εισφορές και το κράτος να εγγυάται μια ελάχιστη, αξιοπρεπή σύνταξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2013)

Το σημερινό σύστημα στηρίζεται στη λεγόμενη «αλληλεγγύη των γενεών» και βασιζόταν, ως τώρα τουλάχιστον, ακριβώς σε αυτό. Ότι η κάθε επόμενη γενιά, που θα ήταν πλουσιότερη κλπ από την προηγούμενη, θα γεροκομούσε (σε εύλογο βαθμό) με την εργασία της και την προηγούμενη.

Ε, προφανώς αυτή η βάση δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πια, για διάφορους λόγους (χειρότερη οικονομία, συνολικά μεγαλύτερη μακροβιότητα, συνολικά --ως τώρα-- μικρότερος εργασιακός βίος, εισφοροδιαφυγή, συγκριτικά μικρή --ως τώρα-- ατομική ασφαλιστική εισφορά, κακοδιαχείριση των εισπραττομένων κλπ) και _υποτίθεται _ότι γίνονται οι απαραίτητες διορθωτικές κινήσεις.

Η φράση: «Το κράτος να εγγυάται μια ελάχιστη, αξιοπρεπή σύνταξη» δεν είναι νεοφίλ, πάντως. Ξεκίνησε από τη χριστιανική δεξιά του Μπίσμαρκ αλλά σύντομα έγινε χαρακτηριστική των, ας το πω έτσι, αριστερών πολιτικών απόψεων. Επιπλέον, έχει τρεις fuzzy μεταβλητές: «εγγυάται», «ελάχιστη» και «αξιοπρεπή», που επίσης πρέπει να ορίσεις ανάλογα με την πολιτική σου ιδιοσύσταση. Αν δεν το έχεις υπόψη σου, πάντως, σε κάποιον από τους ασφαλιστικούς νόμους που ψηφίστηκαν (νομίζω επί Λοβέρδου) προβλέπεται ότι από το 2015 ή '16 ή κάτι άλλο κοντινό, η σύνταξη (νομίζω για τους από τότε και μετά συνταξιούχους) θα αποτελείται από δύο τμήματα, που (νομίζω ότι) δεν έχουν προσδιοριστεί ακόμη αριθμητικά: την ελάχιστη εγγυημένη για όλους (μάλλον στο ύψος της σύνταξης ΟΓΑ) και το κομμάτι από την προσωπική συνεισφορά. (Ναι, θα κλάψουν μανούλες.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2013)

Η αλληλεγγύη των γενεών είναι απάτη. Για να πάρουμε τα πράγματα απ' την αρχή, το πρόβλημα του συστήματος ήταν αρχικά οι πρακτικά μηδενικές εισφορές και τα πολύ μικρά όρια ηλικίας, παρότι η αύξηση του προσδόκιμου ζωής ήταν φανερή εδώ και 50 χρόνια. Ακόμα κι όταν αυξήθηκαν οι εισφορές και το σύστημα έγινε πιο βιώσιμο, πριν αρκετά χρόνια, πάλι απαιτούσε τον διπλασιασμό του εργατικού δυναμικού κάθε 30 χρόνια, *πράγμα παντελώς αδύνατο*. Σήμερα, πληρώνοντας 300 ευρώ τον μήνα, επί 35ετία, μπορείς να εξασφαλίσεις ότι θα παίρνεις 700 ευρώ σύνταξη, εάν ισχύει ένα από δύο πράγματα: τα λεφτά που δίνεις πηγαίνουν όλα για την σύνταξή σου και πουθενά αλλού (υγεία, επιδότηση τωρινών συνταξιούχων) ή τα ταμεία επενδύουν σε ομόλογα απόδοσης τουλάχιστον 6% (ουπς!).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η υποτιθέμενη αλληλεγγύη των γενεών προαπαιτεί τερατώδη ανάπτυξη που δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα κράτος επί γης. Δεν απαιτεί απλώς την κάθε γενιά να είναι πλουσιότερη από την προηγούμενη, απαιτεί να αυξάνεται κατακόρυφα η αγοραστική αξία του μέσου μισθού, αλλιώς η αύξηση αυτήν δεν αντικατοπτρίζει τίποτα σε όρους απόδοσης. Το 1950 μπορεί ο κόσμος να ήταν φτωχότερος, είχε όμως λιγότερες οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις, όπως ρεύμα, τηλέφωνο, βενζίνη κι ένα μάτσο άλλα πράγματα. Αυτό που αλλάζει δεν είναι πόσο πλούσια είναι η επόμενη γενιά αλλά πόσο πιο άνετα ζει, γιατί όλα αυτά δεν είναι πολυτέλειες. Δεν μπορείς καν να δουλέψεις χωρίς να ξοδέψεις για όλα αυτά. Εξάλλου οι συντάξεις ακολουθούν την αύξηση του πλούτου. Ακόμα και τώρα, που είμαστε σε κρίση, η μέση σύνταξη είναι πάνω από 900 ευρώ, δηλαδή τα διπλά του μισθού ενός μεγάλου μέρους του εργατικού δυναμικού.

Ακόμα όμως κι αν δεχτούμε ότι θα μπορούσαν οι επόμενες γενιές να είναι τόσο πολύ πιο πλούσιες ώστε να συντηρούν το συνταξιοδοτικό, εξαιτίας του ότι ούτε τα δικά τους λεφτά θα πήγαιναν 100% για τις δικές τους συντάξεις, θα απαιτούνταν από την επόμενη γενιά να είναι ακόμα πλουσιότερη. Χρειάζεται μαθηματικά α΄ γυμνασίου για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι ένα τέτοιο σύστημα είναι 100% αντιρεαλιστικό και μη βιώσιμο. Άρα απάτη.

Η φράση «Το κράτος να εγγυάται μια ελάχιστη, αξιοπρεπή σύνταξη» έχει προϋπόθεση να μην υπάρχουν καθόλου ασφαλιστικές εισφορές. Καθόλου ασφαλιστικές εισφορές = μεγαλή αγορά = μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη = περισσότερα φορολογικά έσοδα = μεγαλύτερη δυνατότητα του κράτους να διαθέτει τα έσοδά του για να πληρώνει συντάξεις. Μια τέτοια σύνταξη θα είναι ίση για όλους.


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2013)

Βαρουφάκης για το νέο, καλυμμένο κούρεμα που έρχεται. (protagon)


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2013)

Τον βλέπω τον Βαρουφάκη (και δεν με εντυπωσιάζει πείθει) και κάνω ρελάνς με έναν Χωμενίδη (που δεν λέει και τίποτα καινούργιο, απλώς λέει αυτά που λέει με τον τρόπο του· έχει και τον πληθυντικό «Μάρθες Βούρτση» που μας προβλημάτισε για λίγο, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι σωστός). 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=27207


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει το άρθρο του Βαρουφάκη με το κείμενο του Χωμενίδη. Ρελάνς σε άλλο τραπέζι κάνεις;


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Καμία απολύτως σχέση, θα έλεγα· απλώς εκείνο ήθελα να ανεβάσω εκείνη την ώρα. :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2013)

Αν είν' έτσι, πάω...πάσο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2013)

Έρευνα οικογενειακών προϋπολογισμών 2011: Απώλειες 21,1% του «καλαθιού αγορών» στην τριετία 2008-2011
Μεγαλύτερη ΑΥΞΗΣΗ κατανάλωσης απ' το 2010 στο 2011: Τα οινοπνευματώδη ποτά (+7,0%).
Μεγαλύτερη ΑΥΞΗΣΗ μεριδίου συμμετοχής στο λεγόμενο "καλάθι της νοικοκυράς" απ' το 2008 στο 2011: Τα οινοπνευματώδη ποτά (+29,8%).
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.


Καλημέρα. Μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικά από το κλασικό «Πίνουμε για να ξεχνάμε»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2013)

Μπορεί να είναι «Τα πίνουμε με την παρέα σπίτι μας».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικά από το κλασικό «Πίνουμε για να ξεχνάμε»;


Κι εμένα αμέσως εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου: :laugh:





ΥΓ Ξέρω ότι πολλοί θα με μισήσουν γι' αυτό: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HbBdgfj1Yc.


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2013)

Πάντως, τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά... Διακοπιάζουσα στα πάτρια είπα να σκοτώσω την πλήξη της καθημερινής εκστρατείας στη θάλασσα και της ξάπλας στο μπαλκόνι παρέα με το Κιντλ με ένα σπιτικό γλυκό. Και πάω στο σουπερμάρκετ με λίστα για ψώνια και με πιάνει εγκεφαλικό με τις τιμές ορισμένων προϊόντων. Π.χ. τα μπαχαρικά. Δηλητήριο. Και εντάξει, λίγα λίγα τα χρησιμοποιείς και κρατάνε καιρό, αλλά στο Λονδίνο πιο φτηνά τα παίρνεις. Θα μου πεις, Λονδίνο, Βρετανική αυτοκρατορία, τα φέρνουν τσάμπα από τις αποικίες. Κι εντάξει, το καλάθι της νοικοκυράς δεν θα βαρύνει αισθητά με κανελλογαρίφαλο. Αλλά και πάλι...
Κατάληξα στο ότι στην Ελλάδα ίσως να συμφέρει καλύτερα να πας σε ένα ζαχαροπλαστείο και να πάρεις κάτι.
Κι ενώ έψαχνα τα μαγειρικά έπεσε το μάτι μου σε κάτι αρωματοαποσμητικοσαπουνοκρεμοσαμπουάν και διαπίστωσα ότι λίραι αγγλίας 1.49 είναι 3.67 ευρώ (1.80 με το xe.com σήμερα), το οποίο επιβεβαίωσε ελαφρώς τη μητέρα μου που μου είχε πει ότι είχε διαπιστώσει ότι τα σαπουνοειδή της P&G, δηλαδή τα πιο κοινά, ήταν φτηνότερα στην Αγγλία. 
Αυτό δεν αλλάζει το ότι στο ΗΒ παίρνεις ό,τι πληρώνεις, ούτε το ότι το σουπερμάρκετ γενικά κοστίζει παραπάνω εκεί. Απλά διαπιστωσα ότι κάποια πράγματα που έτυχε να ξέρω τις τιμές τους ήταν πιο ακριβά εδώ. Πολύ πιο ακριβά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Απλά διαπιστωσα ότι κάποια πράγματα που έτυχε να ξέρω τις τιμές τους ήταν πιο ακριβά εδώ. Πολύ πιο ακριβά.


Καλωσόρισες στον ελληνικό καπιταλισμό όπου η βασική αρχή του εμπορίου είναι *«Δεν ρίχνουμε ποτέ την τιμή»*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2013)

ΟΛΑ τα brand names είναι ακριβότερα στην Ελλάδα. Πολύ ακριβότερα. Αποσμητικά, καθαριστικά, σαμπουάν, σνακ, καφέδες και λοιπά που είναι κοινές φίρμες. Αυτό ήταν η πρώτη μου παρατήρηση όταν ψώνισα πρώτη φορά από αγγλικό σούπερ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 7, 2013)

Ειδικά στα είδη σουπερμάρκετ ποτέ δεν έχουν κατέβει οι τιμές, κι αιτία γι' αυτό είναι ότι στη χώρα μας δεν έχει αναπτυχθεί καταναλωτικό κίνημα. Σε άλλες χώρες, στην καρδιά του θηρίου για παράδειγμα (στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες αναφέρομαι), οι αντιδράσεις των καταναλωτών, που φτάνουν μέχρι και σε πολυήμερα μποϊκοτάζ σε τοπικό επίπεδο, φέρνουν αξιοθαύμαστα αποτελέσματα. Μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς να κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα ένα περιοδικό σαν το Consumer Reports (το θυμόμουνα έντυπο, τώρα βλέπω ότι υπάρχει και διαδικτυακό) και να πληροφορεί τον κόσμο για τα πάντα (από βελόνα μέχρι ελικόπτερο που λέμε) και να κρατά σε εγρήγορση τη συνείδηση του κοινού; Μπορεί να οργανωθεί εδώ μποϊκοτάζ των σουπερμάρκετ με αίτημα να κατέβουν οι τιμές 20% και χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί επιδρομή των νοικοκυρών και σάρωμα των ραφιών ενόψει της αποχής;


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2013)

Είχα υποψιαστεί ότι κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει με τις μάρκες όταν κάποιος επισκέπτης στο Λονδίνο είχε αγοράσει κάτι μπουκάλια αφρόλουτρα Dove που τα βρήκε σε προσφορά κι εγώ ρώταγα μα καλά πόσο έχουν στην Ελλάδα; Αφού πολλά από αυτά τα σαπουνοειδή τα φτιάχνουν στην Ελλάδα (και το λένε στη συσκευασία). Απλά τώρα έτυχε να μπορώ να συγκρίνω μερικά που θυμόμουν τις τιμές. Για να λέμε και την αλήθεια βέβαια, στο ΗΒ είναι ίσως λίγο φτηνότερα αλλά επίσης υπάρχει ένας σχεδόν μόνιμος πόλεμος προσφορών, ο οποίος έχει εντατικοποιηθεί από την αρχή της οικονομικής κρίσης, όταν άρχισαν να πέφτουν οι πωλήσεις. 
Ένα κλασσικό παράδειγμα: όταν ήμουνα πίσω στο πανεπιστήμιο μια γειτόνισσά μου στην εστία έφυγε και μας άφησε ένα καλάθι καθαριστικά, από τα οποία ένα ήταν σαπούνι για το πλυντήριο, η ακριβότερη μάρκα της αγοράς που ποτέ δεν την είχα δοκιμάσει. Το πήρα, το χρησιμοποίησα και μου άρεσε. Και το χρησιμοποιώ από τότε. Αλλά ποτέ δεν έχω πληρώσει την κανονική τιμή γιατί κάθε έξι μήνες περίπου κάποιο σουπερμάρκετ θα το βάλει σε προσφορά μισή τιμή ή δύο σ' ένα και θα βγαίνει φτηνότερο από όλα τα άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2013)

Συνολικά 500 εμπόδια που δυσχεραίνουν την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της αγοράς και του ανταγωνισμού εντοπίζει ο ΟΟΣΑ σε έκθεση του για την Ελλάδα, στην οποία μελετά τους τομείς της βιομηχανίας, του τουρισμού, των οικοδομικών υλικών και του λιανεμπορίου.
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231264529


----------



## Costas (Sep 14, 2013)

The economic crisis in Spain has had the unintentional consequence of forcing warring couples who cannot afford divorces to remain together. Now, a judge in Seville has ordered a divorcing couple to split their 2,700-square-foot apartment down the middle.
The property belongs to the husband’s parents, but the judge ordered the man to bisect it to create two independent abodes, citing economic considerations and the well-being of the couple’s two daughters, ages 6 and 7, according to the written ruling released by the court this month. 
(ΝΥΤ)


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2013)

Costas said:


> The economic crisis in Spain has had the unintentional consequence of forcing warring couples who cannot afford divorces to remain together. Now, a judge in Seville has ordered a divorcing couple to split their 2,700-square-foot apartment down the middle.



La guerra de los Rose


----------



## Costas (Sep 21, 2013)

Κάτοικοι της περιοχής είδαν τα παιδιά να παίζουν με τα χαρτονομίσματα, να τα σκίζουν και ειδοποίησαν την Αστυνομία. Όταν έφτασαν οι άνδρες της Ασφάλειας Ιωαννίνων τα παιδιά υπέδειξαν το σημείο όπου βρήκαν τον «κρυμμένο θησαυρό» και παρέδωσαν τα χρήματα.
Η αστυνομική έρευνα, οδήγησε σε μια 83χρονη γυναίκα, που μένει σε διαμέρισμα δίπλα στα χαλάσματα και η οποία είχε κρύψει εκεί τις οικονομίες της.
Όπως είπε στους αστυνομικούς, πριν από 3 χρόνια σήκωσε από τον τραπεζικό της λογαριασμό τα χρήματα, γιατί πίστεψε πως θα τα χάσει λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης.
Η ηλικιωμένη δεν είναι σε θέση να θυμηθεί πόσα ακριβώς ήταν τα χρήματα και κάνει λόγο για 50 έως 70 χιλιάδες ευρώ.  (Τα Νέα)


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2013)

Ο Ομπάμα με τους Ρεπουμπλικανούς που έχει απέναντι δεν μπορεί να ψηφίσει προϋπολογισμό και δημόσιες υπηρεσίες κατεβάζουν ρολά. Στη Γερμανία ψάχνονται ακόμα οι σούπερ θριαμβευτές των εκλογών γιατί δεν μπορούν να φτιάξουν βιώσιμη κυβέρνηση αν δεν κυβερνήσουν με την ατζέντα της αντιπολίτευσης. Στην Ιταλία ο σούπερ παράνομος σούπερ λεφτάς σούπερ πηδίκουλας δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να τους κάνει μπάχαλο τη χώρα.

Εδώ, μέσα στον «καυτό» Σεπτέμβρη, έστειλαν τους καθηγητές στα σχολεία, το τρίτο κόμμα στην μπουζού, το δεύτερο στην εντατική, την τρόικα στο σπίτι της... Τι διάολο συμβαίνει;

_Δεκτές μόνο οι ασόβαρες απαντήσεις! Έχω υπερένταση και ψάχνω να εκτονωθώ._


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2013)

Eίναι εμφανές τι συμβαίνει, η Δευτέρα Παρουσία βεβαίως βεβαίως, το τέλος του κόσμου που οι Μάγια είχαν προβλέψει αλλά όπως φαίνεται είχαν πέσει έξω κάτι μήνες (τι είναι λίγοι μήνες στα χίλα χρόνια).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εδώ, μέσα στον «καυτό» Σεπτέμβρη, έστειλαν τους καθηγητές στα σχολεία, το τρίτο κόμμα στην μπουζού, το δεύτερο στην εντατική, την τρόικα στο σπίτι της... Τι διάολο συμβαίνει;


Με εντολή Σαμαρά έβαλε το χέρι της η Παναγία. Ευλόγησον. (:twit:)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2013)

Όταν έλεγα «ασόβαρο», δεν εννοούσα Trash TV.
(Δεν σας πειράζει αν με πιάσει κρίση σοβαρότητας κάποια στιγμή και πάρω τα μηνυματάκια μας και τα πάω στη Χωματέρη, εντάξει;)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 1, 2013)

Έλα μωρέ, άσε μας να παίξουμε λίγο. Στο κάτω κάτω, δεν χαλάμε γλωσσικά νήματα :)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όταν έλεγα «ασόβαρο», δεν εννοούσα Trash TV.
> (Δεν σας πειράζει αν με πιάσει κρίση σοβαρότητας κάποια στιγμή και πάρω τα μηνυματάκια μας και τα πάω στη Χωματέρη, εντάξει;)



Δημοσιογράφος είναι η Χωματέρη;  :twit::inno:


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Δημοσιογράφος είναι η Χωματέρη;  :twit::inno:


Ναι, είναι συνάδελφος της Χαβουζά. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2013)

[...] Many recent national defaults stemmed in part from those problems. The 1990s Asian financial crisis began in Thailand, which had tied its currency to the United States dollar — and had borrowed a lot of dollars. When it was forced to devalue its currency, the baht, it suddenly owed far more baht than it had borrowed, not to mention far more than it could hope to repay.

Greece provides an even better example. Had its debt been denominated in Greek drachmas, its currency would have plunged in value when the Greek crisis unfolded. A lower currency would have helped some Greek exporters and brought in bargain-seeking foreign tourists. That would not have solved Greece’s fundamental problems, which include a bloated government payroll and immense tax evasion, but it would not have caused the depression that the country is still in.

Instead, the debt was in euros. Unable to print them, or to borrow more from suddenly fearful credit markets, Greece turned to the rest of Europe for a bailout that came with harsh terms. [...] 
Από εδώ: http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/11/b...rs-privilege-as-a-reserve-currency.html?_r=1&

Στα ελληνικά, εδώ: http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_11/10/2013_522703

Όταν οι οικονομικές αναλύσεις καλύπτουν μια παράγραφο και ό,τι μπορεί να χωρέσει σε μια παράγραφο, καταλήγοντας σε ένα συμπέρασμα που στηρίζεται σε μια κλασική αρχή της οικονομικής επιστήμης χωρίς να παίρνει υπόψη του κανέναν άλλο παράγοντα (όπως γιατί ακριβώς υπάρχει τώρα ύφεση στην Ελλάδα και δεν γίνονται επενδύσεις; ) και καταφέρνει η Καθημερινή (ποιος; η Καθημερινή!) να βγάλει από την προχειρογραφή μιας παραγράφου τον τίτλο «New York Times: Θα είχε αποτραπεί η ύφεση αν υπήρχε η δραχμή», τότε θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον να αναζητήσουν φράξια Λαφαζάνη στους τιτλατζήδες!


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2013)

Απαγγέλθηκαν οι ποινές στην υπόθεση Τσοχατζόπουλου, οι ένοχοι οδηγήθηκαν στη φυλακή, το ακίνητο της Διονυσίου Αρεοπαγίτου δεσμεύτηκε από το Δημόσιο. Μια υπόθεση διαφθοράς τιμωρήθηκε. Αποδόθηκε το δίκαιο.

Τώρα νομίζω πως έχει σειρά να ασχοληθεί η ανεξάρτητη δικαιοσύνη με τον Τέλη Παυλίδη.

Τον Τέλη Παυλίδη. 

Τον Αριστοτέλη Παυλίδη, πρώην υπουργό Αιγαίου της Νέας Δημοκρατίας. Τον άνθρωπο που για χάρη του συνέβη το ανήκουστο: να αποχωρεί από την αίθουσα του κοινοβουλίου η πλειοψηφία! Που για χάρη δική του (και μερικών άλλων) έκλεισε πρόωρα η Βουλή τον Μάιο του 2009.

Πού τον θυμήθηκα; Μα κι εκείνος, σαν τον Τσοχατζόπουλο, ένα σπίτι θέλησε να αγοράσει για να εξασφαλίσει την κόρη του.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2013)

Το βρήκα σε τοίχο φίλου, στο FB, κι επειδή είναι ένα από τα ζητήματα της ελληνικής κακοδαιμονίας που με καίει, το μεταφέρω εδώ (αφήνω αδιόρθωτα τον τονισμό και τη στίξη).


ΣΤΗΝ ΔΑΝΙΑ,όταν η κόρη μου πρίν 18 μήνες άλλαξε διεύθυνση κατοικίας,τό δήλωσε στό αρμόδιο γραφείο προσκομίζοντας την ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα πού έχει στην κατοχή της μέ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΝΙΑΙΟ αριθμό.Στήν Δανία είσαι υποχρεωμένος όταν αλλάξεις διεύθυνση νά τό δηλώσεις άμεσα στίς υπηρεσίες διότι αλλοιώς σου κόβουν τόν κώλο.Μόλις πήγε σπίτι και μετά από 3 ώρες άνοιξε τόν υπολογιστή της,βρήκε τά εξής e-mail πού τήν ενημέρωναν πώς έχουν λάβει τήν αλλαγή διεύθυνσης.
Από τήν τοπική αστυνομία.
Από τίς τοπικές υπηρεσίες τής συνοικίας τού δήμου.
Από τήν υπηρεσία τού Υπουργείου Οικονομικών της Δανίας.
Από τό πανεπιστήμιο.
Από τό τοπικό γραφείο περίθαλψης και υγείας πού τής ανέφερε τους καταλόγους τών οικογενειακών γιατρών της περιοχής μέ τήν ένδειξη:<Eπιλέξτε φύλο,ειδικότητα και ηλικία γιατρού>.
Από τό γραφείο εισοδημάτων τό οποίο ανά εβδομάδα ενημερώνεται γιά τό εισόδημα τού κάθε εργαζόμενου και τίς κρατήσεις και τήν καθαρή αμοιβή,από κάθε ιδιωτική εταιρεία.
Μπήκε και στόν τραπεζικό της λογαριαμό.Είχε αλλάξει και εκεί αυτομάτως η Διεύθυνση!!!
Ολα αυτά μέσα σέ 3 ώρες.Ολα τά συστήματα είχαν ενημερωθεί ηλεκτρονικά.
Αυτά εκεί!

Εδώ;;H τεχνολογία δίνει απλόχερα τήν δυνατότητα.Γιατί δέν τα κάνουν;
Διότι απλά οι συμμορίες και οι μαφίες πού κυβερνούν αυτό τό κράτος και διαπερνούν οριζόντια όλα τά κόμματα καί τούς θεσμούς τού κράτους,δέν θέλουν!!

Έχω γράψει αλλού την ταλαιπώρια μου στον ΟΑΕΕ για ένα πουκάμισο αδειανό, για ένα ΑΜΚΑ. Φταίω εγώ αν ήταν το πρώτο -αλλά, δυστυχώς, όχι μόνο- πράγμα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό;


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Αντί να κοιτάζουμε τη Δανία, γιατί δεν κοιτάζουμε την Ιταλία; Τη Μάλτα; Την Πορτογαλία; Το Βέλγιο; 
Σίγουρα κάτι μπορούμε να μάθουμε από τους Δανούς, αλλά μερικά από τα δεδομένα που κάνουν τη Δανία, Δανία* δεν τα έχουμε και δεν πρόκειται να τα αποκτήσουμε. 
Κι αυτά δεν τα λέω γιατί πιστεύω ότι η Ιταλία ή η Μάλτα είναι χειρότερες από την Ελλάδα, αλλά γιατί το σκανδιναβικό μοντέλο είναι σκανδιναβικό, δεν πρόκειται να το βρούμε αλλού. 

* μικρός πληθυσμός, πολλές και πλούσιες αποικίες για ξεζούμισμα, ένα από τα υψηλότερα κατά κεφαλή εισοδήματα στον κόσμο, τον υψηλότερο κατώτατο μισθό, πολύ μικρή ανεργία, εξαιρετικά μορφωμένο πληθυσμό (από τις πρώτες θεσεις στον κόσμο σε αριθμό πτυχιούχων τριτοβάθμιας) κλπ κλπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

Η Δανία έχει/είχε πολλές και πλούσιες αποικίες για ξεζούμισμα; Τότε τι είχαν η Πορτογαλία, η Ιταλία, το Βέλγιο;

Και πώς απέκτησε «ένα από τα υψηλότερα κατά κεφαλή εισοδήματα στον κόσμο, τον υψηλότερο κατώτατο μισθό, πολύ μικρή ανεργία, εξαιρετικά μορφωμένο πληθυσμό (από τις πρώτες θέσεις στον κόσμο σε αριθμό πτυχιούχων τριτοβάθμιας)»;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Η σύγχρονη οργάνωση με τα σύγχρονα εργαλεία δεν απαιτεί εξαιρετικά υψηλές κρατικές επενδύσεις (και αποσβένονται ταχύτατα). Απαιτεί σχεδιαστές και προγραμματιστές, που υπάρχουν. Και θέληση (να παραμερίσεις το κάθε εμπόδιο). Και να φωνάζουμε καθημερινά για το καλύτερο, εδώ και τώρα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Δόχτορα, είχαν- έχουν. Βλέπεις διαφορά; Επιπλέον η σύγκριση δεν είναι μεταξύ Δανίας και Μάλτας, είναι μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Δανίας. 

Νίκελ, η σύγχρονη οργάνωση θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει από τη δεκαετία του '80 που έρρεε το ΕΟΚ-ικό χρήμα άφθονο για μηχανοργάνωση κλπ κλπ. Δεν έγινε τότε, τώρα θα πρέπει να βολευτούμε με ό,τι έχουμε. Εδώ βλέπουμε αυτές τις μέρες το πιο απλό: ότι μπορεί κάποιος να παει να δηλώσει στο ληξιαρχείο ότι έκανε έξι παιδιά σε ένα χρόνο και δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κεντρικό σύστημα με όλα τα στοιχεία ώστε να υποψιαστέι κάποιος ότι γίνεται αυτό και ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. 
Επίσης έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες για το ότι υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα οι σχεδιαστές και προγραμματιστές. Παλιότερα πίστευα κι εγώ το παραμύθι περί του πόσο κυνηγάνε οι Έλληνες τα πτυχία, αλλά τα στατιστικά δε λένε ψέμματα. Η Ελλάδα δεν είναι και τόσο σπουδαία σε αυτό το ζήτημα. Κι αυτό δεν το λέω από το μυαλό μου, υπάρχει μεγάλη συγκριτική βιβλιογραφία. 
Από την άλλη, αυτό το σύστημα της Δανίας, βολικό, ε; Αλλά δεν είναι και λίγο 1984; Ειδικά εκεί που λέει ότι με το που δηλώνεις την αλλαγή διέυθυνσης σου στέλνουν και τη λίστα με τους γιατρούς της νέας περιοχής σου. Βολικό, αλλά δε γουστάρω ρε φίλε να αλλάξω γιατρό. Επίσης, τι ακριβώς θα συμβεί αν δεν δηλώσεις την αλλαγή διεύθυνσης εμπρόθεσμα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Μπορούμε να συζητάμε επί 30 σελίδες των 10 μηνυμάτων κατά πόσο μπορούμε ή δεν μπορούμε να εκσυγχρονίσουμε το δημόσιο, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να δεχτώ ότι δεν έχουμε το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό να το υλοποιήσουμε ή ότι η οργάνωση της ζωής μας είναι αποφευκτέα επειδή κάποιοι μπορεί να θυμηθούν το εντελώς άσχετο 1984.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Καλά, εντάξει, όπως νομίζεις. 
α. δεν είμαι κατά της οργάνωσης, αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί θα πρέπει να είναι πρότυπό μας η οργάνωση που αγγίζει τα όρια της υπερβολής. 
β. μπορεί να έχουμε "πολλούς" εικοσάρηδες με πτυχία, αλλά είπα επίσης ότι υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία για αυτό που έγραψα. Αν δεν είχα να βαθμολογήσω 80 γραπτά σε τρεις μέρες θα καθόμουνα να γράψω κατεβατά για τη βιβλιογραφία. Αλλά επειδή πνίγομαι δεν πρόκειται να το κάνω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> δεν βλέπω γιατί θα πρέπει να είναι πρότυπό μας η οργάνωση που αγγίζει τα όρια της υπερβολής.


Ας βάλουμε μπροστά για την οργάνωση που αγγίζει τα όρια της λογικής και, όταν είναι να φτάσουμε στα όρια της υπερβολής, σταμάτησέ το. :)

Για το άλλο, μη μου κατεβάσεις μελέτες, δεν θα με πείσεις.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Χωρες με "λογική" οργάνωση υπάρχουν. Ας δούμε τι κάνουν αυτές. Ας μην κοιτάμε μόνο τι κάνουν αυτοί που είναι πολύ απομακρυσμένοι από εμάς. 
Αυτό λέω από το πρωί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Η φιλοσοφία της επιδίωξης του «ακόμα καλύτερα κι από τη Δανία» είναι ότι υπάρχουν τομείς όπου πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε να γίνουμε καλύτεροι από τους καλούς. Δεν μπορούμε να αποκτήσουμε βιομηχανία καλύτερη από τη βιομηχανία της Γερμανίας, αλλά μπορούμε σε κάποιους τομείς (όπως η μηχανογράφηση) να επιδιώξουμε να κερδίσουμε συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα. Αλλιώς δεν θα απέχουμε πάντα από τους άλλους. Θα απέχουμε όλο και περισσότερο από τους άλλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2013)

How and Why HP Is Making a Long-Term Bet in Greece. Yes, Greece.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2013)

H HP είχε από παλιότερα παρόμοια παρουσία στην Ελλάδα, γιατί είχε χρηματοδοτήσει Έλληνα υπάλληλό της (υψηλόβαθμο, προφανώς) ο οποίος ήθελε να γυρίσει Ελλάδα, για να φτιάξει παράρτημα εκεί. Δεν ξέρω τι είχε απογίνει με την υπόθεση αυτή γιατί ήξερα μόνο πως ξεκίνησε, επειδή εκείνη την εποχή έψαχνα για σχετική δουλειά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2013)

*Δεν είναι δυνατή τώρα μια πολιτική διαπραγμάτευση, εκτιμά ο Κ. Σημίτης*

Με άρθρο του στην «Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών», ο πρώην πρωθυπουργός εκτιμά ότι δεν είναι δυνατή τώρα μια πολιτική διαπραγμάτευση με τους δανειστές για το σύνολο του προβλήματος, όχι μόνο λόγω των ελληνικών αδυναμιών, αλλά και λόγω της αδυναμίας της ΕΕ να γεφυρώσει το χάσμα περιφέρειας-πυρήνα.

Για τον ίδιο υπάρχουν προτάσεις για την αντιμετώπιση της κατάστασης, αλλά η Ευρωζώνη καρκινοβατεί.

Αναφέρεται επίσης και στη στάση ορισμένων κομμάτων που μιλούν για μονομερείς ενέργειες. «Η άποψη αυτή είναι εξωπραγματική. Οι δεσμεύσεις της Ελλάδας δεν απορρέουν μόνο από τα μνημόνια, αλλά και πληθώρα άλλων ρυθμίσεων όπως το 'Δημοσιονομικό Σύμφωνο' ή το 'Ευρωπαϊκό Εξάμηνο', που ισχύουν για όλες τις χώρες της ΟΝΕ.»

Η ηρωική έξοδος θα ήταν δυνατή μόνο αν η Ελλάδα είχε την αυτάρκεια της Κίνας ή των ΗΠΑ, συνεχίζει ο πρώην πρωθυπουργός, για να καταλήξει:

«Η μόνη δυνατή για την Ελλάδα στρατηγική είναι η υποβολή καλά επεξεργασμένων και πειστικών προτάσεων για την υπέρβαση του προβλήματος, η εκπόνηση πολιτικών για την ανάπτυξη με συγχρηματοδότηση της Ένωσης, η εφαρμογή διαρθρωτικών μέτρων για την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας και της ανταγωνιστικότητας και η συνεχής και επίμονη διαπραγμάτευση.»
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231271745


*Σημίτης: Ηρωική έξοδος από το ευρώ αν γίνουμε Κίνα ή ΗΠΑ*

Νέα παρέμβαση κάνει ο πρώην πρωθυπουργός Κώστας Σημίτης, ο οποίος με άρθρο του στον Tύπο, υποστηρίζει ότι στην παρούσα φάση, η συγκυβέρνηση θα πρέπει να στηρίξει την όποια διαπραγμάτευση με την Τρόικα, καταθέτοντας καλά επεξεργασμένες και πειστικές προτάσεις

Παράλληλα υποστηρίζει ότι τυχόν αποχώρηση της χώρα μας από την ευρωζώνη, θα φέρει σοβαρότατες αρνητικές επιδράσεις στη χώρα και τους πολίτες , επικρίνοντας τα πολιτικά κόμματα που υιοθετούν αυτές τις απόψεις, ωστόσο τονίζει ότι η Ελλάδα θα μπορούσε να βγει ηρωικά από το ευρώ μόνο αν έφτανε στα επίπεδα αυτάρκειας των ΗΠΑ ή της Κίνας.

Ο κ. Σημίτης τονίζει σε άρθρο του στην «Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών» ότι: «Ήταν φανερό εδώ και καιρό ότι δεν θα συνέπιπταν τα χρονικά σημεία, όπου μεν η Ελλάδα θα χρειαζόταν σαφείς απαντήσεις για τα ερωτήματα που αφορούσαν το χρηματοδοτικό κενό και τη βιωσιμότητα του χρέους της, η δε ευρωζώνη δεν θα είχε ολοκληρώσει την εσωτερική της διαπραγμάτευση για να χειριστεί τα θέματα αυτά. Εμφανής αιτία, οι γερμανικές εκλογές του Σεπτεμβρίου. Το κόμμα της κυρίας Μέρκελ δεν ήθελε πριν από τις εκλογές να δεσμευτεί σε συνολικές λύσεις με αρνητική εκλογική απήχηση.

Παρ’ όλη τη νίκη των Χριστιανοδημοκρατών, το αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών επέβαλε στους νικητές τη συνέχιση της στάσης αναμονής. Οι ευρωσκεπτικιστές εξασφάλισαν ένα αναπάντεχο. Οι πιθανότητες να βελτιώσουν τη θέση τους στις ευρωεκλογές είναι μεγάλες. Ο κίνδυνος αντιμετωπίστηκε από τη γερμανική ηγεσία με την αναβολή των κρίσιμων αποφάσεων.

Ταυτόχρονα, αυξάνονται οι διαφωνίες και οι αντικρουόμενες μεταξύ των μελών της ΟΝΕ απόψεις για το πώς θα επιτευχθεί η αναγκαία οικονομική διακυβέρνηση της ζώνης του ευρώ και πώς θα ελεγχθούν υπάρχοντα και μελλοντικά χρέη. Η προβλεπόμενη διαπραγμάτευση για μια συνολική λύση των προβλημάτων μέχρι το τέλος του 2014 εγκαταλείφθηκε.

Ορισμένες χώρες-μέλη, με επικεφαλής τις Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία κ.ά., επιθυμούν ουσιαστική συμπλήρωση της ΟΝΕ με στοιχεία οικονομικής, δημοσιονομικής, τραπεζικής και τελικά πολιτική ενοποίησης, ενώ κάποιες άλλες με επικεφαλής τη Γερμανία έχουν κατεβάσει το δείκτη των φιλοδοξιών.

Κατόπιν τούτου, φαίνεται ότι αυτό που θα επιδιωχθεί είναι κυρίως η προώθηση της τραπεζικής ένωσης με την υιοθέτηση του «ενιαίου μηχανισμού εκκαθάρισης» των τραπεζών και η θέσπιση των λεγόμενων «συμβατικών πλαισίων», ένα είδος μνημονίων που θα συνάπτονται μεταξύ των κρατών-μελών της ευρωζώνης και Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής για την προώθηση διαρθρωτικών μεταρρυθμίσεων.

Η Ένωση θα χρηματοδοτεί κυρίως τις χώρες που θα προχωρούν τις συμφωνούμενες μεταρρυθμίσεις. Για να αντιμετωπιστεί το ελληνικό πρόβλημα, θα εφαρμοστεί εν τω μεταξύ πιθανότατα μια τακτική καθυστερήσεων, επιμονής σε πλήρη εκπλήρωση των υποχρεώσεων της Ελλάδας και ενδιάμεσων λύσεων.

Πολιτική διαπραγμάτευση εδώ και τώρα για το σύνολο του προβλήματος, όπως το επιδιώκει η ελληνική κυβέρνηση, δεν θεωρείται τώρα δυνατή. Οι λύσεις θα είναι «τεχνικές μεταβατικές», έως ότου υπάρξουν κοινά αποδεκτές απαντήσεις για τη μεταχείριση των υπέρμετρων χρεών των μελών, αν τελικά υπάρξουν.

Το πρόβλημα περιπλέκει η στάση του Διεθνούς Νομισματικού Ταμείου. Το ΔΝΤ, επικαλούμενο το καταστατικό του, δηλώνει ότι δεν πρόκειται να συνεχίσει τη χρηματοδότηση της Ελλάδας, γιατί το χρέος της δεν είναι βιώσιμο. Απαιτεί η ευρωζώνη να πάρει μέτρα, όπως είχε υποσχεθεί, για να καταστήσει το χρέος βιώσιμο. Η ευρωζώνη πράγματι έχει υποσχεθεί το Νοέμβριο του 2012 να συμπαρασταθεί στην Ελλάδα. Η υλοποίηση της υπόσχεσης αυτής θα διευκόλυνε την αναγνώριση από πλευράς του ΔΝΤ της βιωσιμότητας του ελληνικού χρέους. Η ευρωζώνη υποστηρίζει όμως τώρα ότι η «συμπαράσταση» δεν είναι άμεσα αναγκαία, μια που το πρόγραμμα προσαρμογής δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί και η Στατιστική Υπηρεσία της Ε.Ε. δεν έχει ακόμη πιστοποιήσει την επίτευξη του πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος για το τρέχον έτος.

Πρόβλημα δεν αποτελεί λοιπόν, μόνο η αδυναμία της Ελλάδας να ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις της, αλλά και η αδυναμία της ευρωζώνης να γεφυρώσει το χάσμα μεταξύ της περιφέρειας της και του πυρήνα της, να προωθήσει την ανάπτυξη και να κατοχυρώσει την αλληλεγγύη. Υπάρχουν πολλές προτάσεις για την αντιμετώπιση της κατάστασης, αλλά η ευρωζώνη καρκινοβατεί. Για παράδειγμα η Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα Επενδύσεων δεν έχει εξασφαλίσει ακόμη τη χρηματοδότηση των 60 δισ. ευρώ για αναπτυξιακά προγράμματα, που είχε συμφωνηθεί τον Ιούλιο του 2012.

Ορισμένα ελληνικά πολιτικά κόμματα θεωρούν ότι μπορούν να αντιμετωπίσουν την κατάσταση με μονόπλευρη αποδέσμευση της χώρας από τις υποχρεώσεις της προς την ευρωζώνη και με καταγγελία των δανειακών συμβάσεων. Ταυτόχρονα αφήνουν ανοικτό το θέμα παραμονής στην ευρωζώνη. Η άποψη αυτή είναι εξωπραγματική.

Οι δεσμεύσεις της Ελλάδας δεν απορρέουν μόνο από τα μνημόνια, αλλά και από πληθώρα άλλων ρυθμίσεων όπως το «Δημοσιονομικό Σύμφωνο» ή το «Ευρωπαϊκό Εξάμηνο», που ισχύουν για όλες τις χώρες της ΟΝΕ».
http://www.greekmoney.gr/permalink/102614.html


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2013)

Exit Πάγκαλος (για την ώρα;), και έπεσα σ' ένα περσινό άρθρο (Το δίκιο και το άδικο του Θόδωρου (σε δεύτερο ενικό), τη σημαδιακή 3η Σεπτεμβρίου, στο Προταγκόν) του σεμνού Τάσου Γιαννίτση (αυτουνού που ηττήθηκε από τον "κόσμο της εργασίας" τότε με τη μεταρρύθμιση του ασφαλιστικού) σχετικά με την πιο γνωστή φράση του πληθωρικού λόγω και δέμαϊ πρώην μεγαλοστελέχους του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Το κομμάτι από το "Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα" και κάτω πρέπει να διδάσκεται στα σχολεία. [Αν έχει ξαναμπεί το άρθρο, ζητώ συγνώμη και είστε ελεύθεροι/ες να σβήσετε το ποστ, ω μοδεράτορ-ισσ-ες]:

Η γνωστή φράση σου μαζί τα φάγαμε ή μαζί τα τρώμε υποκίνησε μια μεγάλη διαμάχη σε μια φάση που η κοινωνία ψάχνεται και ο νέος κόσμος (και όχι μόνο) βρίσκεται σε απόγνωση. Θα αναγνωρίσω ευθέως, ότι πράγματι, στον δρόμο που πήραμε για δεκαετίες – που δεν ήταν ευθύγραμμος - πολλά ή και όλα τα παραδείγματα που επισημαίνεις ήσαν πραγματικότητα, μια πραγματικότητα που σε διάφορες εκδοχές συνεχίζεται ακάθεκτα ακόμα και σήμερα, εν μέσω κοινωνικής και οικονομικής κατάρρευσης. Οι Υδραίοι και πολλοί άλλοι νησιώτες ή στεριανοί υπέρμαχοι του διαρκούς σκανδάλου κλοπής φόρων σε βάρος των φορολογούμενων, των άνεργων και της χώρας είναι το πιο χαρακτηριστικό πρόσφατο παράδειγμα.

Οι σπατάλες του κράτους ή και απλές δαπάνες για μισθούς, συντάξεις, έργα, τομείς της κυβερνητικής δραστηριότητας, η εύνοια σε πρόσωπα, διορισμοί, προμήθειες, παρανομίες, τα «σκάνδαλα» σε ΔΕΚΟ, στην κεντρική πολιτική σκηνή ή στην αυτοδιοίκηση, οπουδήποτε, δημιούργησαν απασχόληση, εισοδήματα – νόμιμα και παράνομα -, ευημερία, που ωφέλησαν εκατομμύρια, όχι απλώς εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες, πολίτες, συχνά μάλιστα απρόσωπα, σε συνδυασμό με τα αναρίθμητα ατομικά ρουσφέτια. Η φοροδιαφυγή, η εισφοροδιαφυγή, η ευνοιοκρατία από τη μια αφαιρούσαν δημόσια ευημερία, ενώ από την άλλη δημιουργούσαν ιδιωτικό πλούτο, είτε μιλάμε για επιχειρήσεις και επιχειρηματίες, μικρομεσαίους, απλούς εργαζόμενους, συνταξιούχους, σε κάθε γωνιά της χώρας. Πέρα από αυτό, έβαλαν σε κίνηση μια μορφή ανάπτυξης που σε διάφορες χρονικές φάσεις, σε κάθε μεταπολιτευτική δεκαετία, δημιούργησε μια αναπτυξιακή δυναμική, που μας επέτρεψε παραμονές της κρίσης να μιλάμε για σημαντική σύγκλιση με το οικονομικά και κοινωνικά ανεπτυγμένο ευρωπαϊκό πρότυπο.

Το τι ήταν παράνομο και τι όχι σε μια πορεία σχεδόν σαράντα ετών δεν είναι αδιάφορο. Όπως αναγνωρίζεις, πολλά ήσαν αποτέλεσμα κατάχρησης εξουσίας, παράνομων πράξεων, συναλλαγών και παρόμοιων φαινομένων, που ξεκινούσαν από το πολιτικό σύστημα, εκτείνονταν σε πολλά επίπεδα της δημόσιας διοίκησης και απλώνονταν στον ευρύτερο κοινωνικό ιστό. Πολλοί τα «έφαγαν» ιδιωτικά ή δημόσια, αρκετοί μάλιστα τα «άρπαξαν». Τα σκάνδαλα, ρητά ή άρρητα, ήταν τμήμα όλου αυτού του σκηνικού. Πολλά άλλα ήσαν βέβαια με όλους τους κανόνες της νομιμότητας. Αλλωστε σημαντικές «παρανομίες» γίνονται συχνά με τον πιο νομότυπο τρόπο. Όταν π.χ. η δημόσια διοίκηση δεν χρειάζεται καμιά πρόσθετη πρόσληψη, αλλά γίνονται προκηρύξεις για προσλήψεις χιλιάδων ή όταν ένα έργο είναι περιττό, αλλά προχωράει και δαπανώνται εκατομμύρια για να εισπραχθούν μίζες (ας ξαναδούμε τον «Ήρωα με τις παντούφλες») ή όταν λαμβάνονται θεσμικές αποφάσεις που απονέμουν σκανδαλώδη εισοδηματικά προνόμια σε ολόκληρες κατηγορίες πολιτών, όλα γίνονται –συνήθως- νομότυπα. Όμως, στην ουσία, πρόκειται για μια κατασπατάληση/καταλήστεψη δημόσιων πόρων που γινόταν όχι για το σκοπό που εμφανιζόταν, αλλά για να δημιουργηθούν οφέλη διαφορετικού, τρίτου, τύπου.

Και τώρα ο λογαριασμός όλων αυτών πρέπει τώρα να πληρωθεί.

Όταν δει κανείς τι έγινε σε επίπεδο ατομικού οφέλους, όσα λοιπόν αναφέρεις είναι μια πραγματικότητα από την οποία καλόπιστα δεν μπορεί κανείς να ξεφύγει. Υπάρχει ένα θέμα με το ότι εκατομμύρια μονάδες (πολίτες, επαγγελματίες, επιχειρήσεις) συμμετείχαν πολύ έμμεσα στο σκηνικό αυτό, και είναι άδικο να τους εμπλέκει κανείς σε όρους ευθύνης, ακόμα και αν και γι αυτούς υπήρξαν ατομικά οφέλη από την ανάπτυξη που ευνόησε γενικά το κοινωνικό σύνολο. Όμως αυτό θα το αφήσω στην άκρη.

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι όλα αυτά δεν ήσαν απόρροια μιας πολιτικής αθωότητας. Ήσαν αποτέλεσμα πολιτικών αποφάσεων ή πρακτικών και τμήμα μιας πολιτικής αντίληψης, που έβλεπε ότι μπορεί να ασκήσει πολιτική, που ενώ οδηγούσε -και το γνώριζε- σε πλασματικά κοινωνικά και οικονομικά οφέλη, γεννούσε ταυτόχρονα πραγματικά πολιτικά/κομματικά, οφέλη, διαστρέφοντας την πραγματικότητα, μεταφέροντας το λογαριασμό στα μελλοντικά χρόνια και αδιαφορώντας απόλυτα γι αυτό. Όλα αυτά ήσαν απόρροια ενός ολόκληρου ιδεολογικού σχήματος και εμπεδωμένων στερεότυπων, αντιλήψεων και πρακτικών, που σφυρηλατήθηκαν για πάνω από τρεις δεκαετίες σε κάθε σφαίρα της συλλογικής ζωής της ελληνικής κοινωνίας (και πριν βεβαίως). Ήσαν απόρροια του συνδυασμού τόσο απόμακρων πραγματικοτήτων, όπως η διαφθορά, η απουσία στέρεας παραγωγικής βάσης και ανάπτυξης, η συναλλαγή, το πελατειακό σύστημα, ο αλαζονικός αρνητισμός για θεσμικές, οικονομικές ή πολιτισμικές αλλαγές που μπορούσαν να διασφαλίσουν τη συνεχή άνοδο της κοινωνίας μας και η πεισματική απόρριψη ή μάλλον ο χλευασμός μιας σειράς κεντρικών χαρακτηριστικών της επιτυχίας της κοινωνικής και οικονομικής ανάπτυξης, όπως:

- Ο ορθολογισμός στην πολιτική, στην οικονομία και στο πολιτικό σύστημα,
- Μια θεμελιώδη πολιτική ηθική,
- Η αδιαφορία απέναντι στο συλλογικό και ατομικό μέλλον, για χάρη μιας αρπακτικής στρατηγικής που πληθωρίζει την ευημερία του σήμερα σε βάρος του μακροπρόθεσμου.

Η μαγεία της επιτυχίας έκρυβε την φρίκη μιας προδιαγεγραμμένης αποτυχίας. Το πότε αυτή θα ξέσπαγε δεν ήταν προβλέψιμο. Τι ότι θα ξεσπούσε και πάντως ότι θα ξεσπούσε στα πλαίσια μια ευρύτερης κρίσης ήταν αυτονόητο. Στη διάρκεια όλης αυτής της περιόδου η Ελλάδα προχωρούσε, υποθηκεύοντας όλο και πιο βαθιά το μέλλον, που κόμματα και πρόσωπα νόμιζαν ότι δεν θα ζήσουν.

Έτσι, η τριγωνική ανισορροπία «δημοσιονομικά ελλείμματα-χρέη-πληθωρισμός» σε όλη την περίοδο από το 1974 και μετά (αν και με σημαντικές διαφοροποιήσεις κατά καιρούς) έπαιξε μια κεντρική πολιτική λειτουργία. Αποτέλεσε το εργαλείο δημιουργίας της αίσθησης (ή τη ψευδαίσθησης), ότι βελτιωνόταν το επίπεδο ζωής για μεγάλες μάζες πληθυσμού, ότι υπήρχε αναδιανομή από τα ευπορότερα προς τα πιο αδύναμα κοινωνικά στρώματα και ότι οι κυβερνήσεις είχαν ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία στην ικανοποίηση κοινωνικών ή και ατομικών αιτημάτων, στη μείωση των κοινωνικών ανισορροπιών, στην άρση αδικιών, στην χρηματοδότηση δαπανών, που είτε ως κατανάλωση, είτε ως επένδυση (νοσηλευτικό σύστημα εκπαίδευση, ασφαλιστικό, αναπτυξιακές ή κοινωνικές υποδομές κ.α.) ανταποκρίνονταν στην ανάγκη για ένα δικαιότερο και λιγότερο άνισο κοινωνικό μοντέλο.

'Ολοι ήσαν πανευτυχείς και υπέρμαχοι της συνέχειας του μοντέλου. Με την προσφυγή στο συνεχή δημόσιο δανεισμό και, στη δεκαετία που πέρασε, με την ευνοϊκή αντιμετώπιση και του ιδιωτικού δανεισμού, ένα όλο και πιο σημαντικό τμήμα όλων αυτών –εισοδήματα, έργα, ανάπτυξη- μετατρεπόταν σε έναν «γίγα που στηριζόταν σε πήλινα πόδια», που μαθηματικά ήταν βέβαιο ότι δεν μπορούσε να μην καταρρεύσει, είτε λόγω κρίσης, είτε κι έτσι. Τι κι αν ήταν κοινή γνώση ότι το χρέος, ιδιαίτερα το εξωτερικό χρέος, θα επιβαρύνει δυσβάστακτα τις γενιές που έρχονταν. Τι κι αν διατυπώνονταν φωνές που επεσήμαιναν πόσο στραβό δρόμο ακολουθούσαμε. Δεν ήσαν παρά αδιάφορες, περιθωριακές, ούτε καν ενοχλητικές, Κασσάνδρες, ανάξιες να τους δοθεί σημασία. 

Και φτάνουμε στο ερώτημα, που ο καθένας μπορεί να απαντήσει σύμφωνα με την πολιτική του αντίληψη και το αξιακό του σύστημα: το πολιτικό σύστημα και τα πολιτικά πρόσωπα έχουν την ευθύνη παραγωγής πολιτικής για το δημόσιο συμφέρον; Έχουν την ευθύνη να κάνουν πολιτικές επιλογές που θα ωφελήσουν τη χώρα και τον κόσμο, που θα οδηγούν σε μια καλύτερη πραγματικότητα, η οποία θα είναι διατηρήσιμη και δεν θα γίνεται συντρίμμια λίγο μετά την αποχώρηση μιας κυβέρνησης ή των μελών της ατομικά; Είναι προς το δημόσιο συμφέρον ένα αποτέλεσμα που προκύπτει βραχύβια, βοηθάει στην πολιτική επιβίωση, αλλά λίγους μήνες ή λίγα χρόνια αργότερα στρέφεται ενάντια στην κοινωνία και μάλιστα συχνά ενάντια στους ίδιους που υποτίθεται ότι θα ωφελούνταν; 

Προσωπικά, η απάντησή μου είναι κατηγορηματική. Οι κυβερνήτες γνώριζαν ή πάντως όφειλαν να γνωρίζουν που οδηγούσαν. Αυτή είναι η κεντρική πολιτική ευθύνη κάθε πολιτικού προσώπου.

Η διαμάχη για το θέμα συνεχίζεται. Το θέμα που έθεσες θα έχει μια πραγματική επίδραση αν βοηθήσει να αλλάξουν έστω κάποια βασικά στραβά. Όμως αυτό δεν διαγράφεται παρά μόνο σε τμήματα της κοινωνίας των πολιτών και όχι εκεί που οφείλει να φανεί, ούτε στην κοινωνία ευρύτερα που συνεχίζει να εισπράττει μύθους, παραμύθια και στερεότυπα. Αντίθετα με την άποψη του Γιούνκερ τον Οκτώβριο 2009, στην πραγματικότητα «το παίγνιο δεν τελείωσε». Συνεχίζει σε διαφορετικές συνθήκες και γι αυτό η πραγματικότητα γίνεται όλο και πιο δύσκολη και οι εξελίξεις μπορεί να πάρουν τέτοια τροπή που θα έχουν κάνει όλη αυτή τη συζήτηση κοινωνικά περιττή.

'Οσα με πολλά λόγια προηγήθηκαν, τα έχει συνοψίσει πολύ πιο επιγραμματικά ο Σαββόπουλος:

Άγγελος-εξάγγελος μας ήρθε από μακριά
γερμένος πάνω σ’ ένα δεκανίκι,
δεν ήξερε καθόλου, μα καθόλου, να μιλά,
και είχε γλώσσα μόνο για να γλύφει.

Τα νέα που μας έφερε ήταν όλα μια ψευτιά
μα ακούγονταν ευχάριστα στ’ αφτί μας,
γιατί έμοιαζε μ’ αλήθεια η κάθε του ψευτιά
κι ακούγοντάς τον ησύχαζε η ψυχή μας.
……………………….………
Και πέρασε ο χειμώνας κι ήρθε η καλοκαιριά
κι ύστερα πάλι ξανάρθανε τα κρύα,
ώσπου κατά το βραδάκι, βρε τι του ‘ρθε ξαφνικά,
κι άρχισε να φωνάζει με μανία.

Αμέσως καταλάβανε τι πήγαινε να πει
και του πανε να φύγει μουδιασμένα,
αφού δεν είχε νέα ευχάριστα να πει
καλύτερα να μην μας πει κανένα.

*Ο Τάσος Γιαννίτσης είναι πολιτικός, ακαδημαϊκός και στέλεχος επιχειρήσεων.


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2013)

(από ερώτηση της βουλευτίνας της ΔΗΜΑΡ Μαρίας Γιαννακάκη στον υφυπ. Οικονομικών Γ. Μαυραγάννη):

Βάσει του πόθεν έσχες των βουλευτών για το 2011, φαίνεται ότι το μη φορολογητέο ποσοστό της βουλευτικής αποζημίωσης υπερβαίνει το 50% και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις φτάνει το 75%, τόνισε η κυρία Γιαννακάκη, επισημαίνοντας ότι «το φορολογητέο εισόδημα των βουλευτών, το οποίο φορολογείται, κυμαίνεται ανάμεσα στις 18.000 ευρώ και τις 30.000 ευρώ, ενώ το αφορολόγητο αντιστοιχεί περίπου σε 65.000 ευρώ».

Υπενθύμισε δε ότι σύμφωνα με το χωρίο του άρθρου 5 παράγραφος 1 του Ζ’ Ψηφίσματος του Συντάγματος του 1975, όπως έχει τροποποιηθεί και ισχύει, από τη βουλευτική αποζημίωση πρέπει να αφαιρείται ποσό ίσο με το 25% του ακαθάριστου ποσού της ως τεκμαρτό ποσό για την κάλυψη των δαπανών μίσθωσης γραφείων κ.λπ. «Όμως, βλέπουμε -και ο καθένας από εδώ το ξέρει, όταν παίρνει το εκκαθαριστικό του- ότι δίνονται επιδόματα και για την εκμίσθωση των γραφείων και επίδομα κίνησης και για ταχυδρομικά τέλη, τα οποία μάλιστα και δεν φορολογούνται», υπογράμμισε η βουλευτής, δηλώνοντας ότι: «Προκύπτει ότι το σκανδαλώδες καθεστώς της φορολόγησης ή μη φορολόγησης των βουλευτών δεν εδράζεται σε κανένα νόμο ή τουλάχιστον, δεν εδράζεται σε αυτό το νόμο τον οποίο σας είπα εγώ, με βάση αυτό το χωρίο του Συντάγματος. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος, σας παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ να ενημερώσετε τη Βουλή».
(Το Βήμα)

Edit: Υποθέτω ότι εκεί που λέει "πρέπει να αφαιρείται ποσό ίσο με το 25%" εννοεί "δεν φορολογείται ποσό ίσο με το 25%". Επίσης, εκεί που λέει "δίνονται επιδόματα και για την εκμίσθωση των γραφείων" εννοεί "και για τη μίσθωση".


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο (μαζοχισμός είναι η πρόχειρη απάντηση), αλλά αυτό το τριήμερο της πρότασης δυσπιστίας άκουσα ίσως περισσότερη Βουλή από κάθε άλλη φορά. Οπωσδήποτε άκουσα περισσότερες ομιλίες από τους ίδιους τους βουλευτές. Και βαρέθηκα να ακούω «μια στιγμή, κύριε πρόεδρε». Όλοι σχεδόν οι ομιλητές ξεπέρασαν το χρόνο που συμφώνησαν τα κόμματα για βουλευτές και υπουργούς. Προφανώς έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα να εκτιμήσουν το χρόνο που απαιτεί να διαβαστεί ένα κείμενο (δύο λεπτά η σελίδα με διπλό διάστημα σε γρήγορη ανάγνωση) και να σεβαστούν τις υποδείξεις του προεδρείου. Το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα είναι το ότι το προεδρείο δεν τους κλείνει τα μικρόφωνα στην ολοκλήρωση του χρόνου της κάθε ομιλίας — δυο-τρεις φορές θα χρειαζόταν να το κάνει στην αρχή και οι επόμενοι ομιλητές θα είχαν πάρει το μήνυμα. Εκτός αν αυτό το όριο έχει και συμβατική υπέρβαση, κάτι σαν το ακαδημαϊκό τέταρτο, άρα είναι ένας κανονισμός που όλοι ξέρουν ότι μπορούν να παραβούν — λίγο, όχι πολύ. Έστω κι έτσι, τα νεύρα όλων έσπαγαν κάθε τόσο από τα εκνευριστικά κουδούνια. Αν πάλι δεν πρόκειται για σύμβαση, κάποιοι στο τέλος δεν θα προλάβουν να μιλήσουν.

Τώρα, εγώ όλα αυτά τα αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν μικρογραφία γνωστών παθολογιών μας: ανικανότητα να καταλάβουμε μεγέθη και νούμερα, ανικανότητα να σεβαστούμε τους άλλους και να πειθαρχήσουμε με συμβάσεις και κανονισμούς, ανικανότητα ή απροθυμία των αρχών να επιβάλουν τους κανονισμούς για να αρχίσουμε όλοι να απολαμβάνουμε το λόγο ύπαρξής τους, συμμετοχή όλων στην παραβατικότητα, ταλαιπωρία του συνόλου από την κουτοπονηριά που μας δέρνει.


----------



## Costas (Nov 10, 2013)

Να σου πω, η παρακολούθηση του καναλιού της Βουλής έχει ένα καλό: βοηθάει στη σταυροδοσία -προκειμένου βέβαια για τους ήδη βουλευτές υποψηφίους.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2013)

Costas said:


> Καλύτερο ηχητικό ντύσιμο της θεατρικής παράστασης δεν μπορούσε να γίνει.


Κάποια κομμάτια είναι opera buffa, εντελώς!


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2013)

Απολύτως...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2013)

Απορώ μέχρι πότε θα βομβαρδίζεται η ελληνική κοινωνία με το ότι ο φόρος ακινήτων είναι άδικος «επειδή βασίζεται σε παλιές, αυξημένες αντικειμενικές αξίες». Μπορώ να σκεφτώ διάφορα υπέρ ή κατά του φόρου, αλλά απορώ πότε θα βρεθεί ένας άνθρωπος που θα πάψει να σπεκουλάρει ασύστολα και θα πει ανοιχτά το εξής απλό: 

Για τη φορολογία της ακίνητης περιουσίας (όχι των αγοραπωλησιών), δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σημασία αν οι αντικειμενικές αξίες είναι φουσκωμένες ή ξεφούσκωτες. Το κράτος προσπαθεί να μαζέψει συγκεκριμένο ποσό από τον φόρο. Τι σημασία έχει αν θα παίρνει 5% επί αντικειμενικής αξίας 100.000 ή 10% επί αντικειμενικής αξίας 50.000; Τι διαφορά έχει αν η συνολική αντικειμενική αξία όλων των ακινήτων στην Ελλάδα είναι π.χ. 300 δις και το κράτος φορολογεί με 1% ή 30 δις και φορολογεί με 10% προκειμένου να συγκεντρώσει τον ίδιο στόχο;

Για τη χρήση στη φορολογία της ακίνητης περιουσίας, οι αντικειμενικές έχει σημασία μόνο να βρίσκονται σε λογική αντιστοιχία μεταξύ τους. Δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο κτγμ ότι όλα τα παραδείγματα για «υπερβολικές αντικειμενικές» προέρχονται από «πλούσιες» περιοχές.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2013)

*Αλήθειες και ψέματα για τον Ενιαίο Φόρο Ακινήτων*
Του Στυλιανού Λ. Πέτσα
Προϊσταμένου Τμήματος Εσόδων του Γενικού Λογιστηρίου του Κράτους

[...]
Τα επιχειρήματα διαφόρων «αναλυτών» εναντίον του ΕΝΦΑ επαναλαμβάνουν περίπου τα εξής: α) Μονιμοποιεί έναν έκτακτο φόρο όπως το ΕΕΤΗΔΕ που θεσπίστηκε το 2011, β) οδηγεί σε δραματική αύξηση του φόρου στα ακίνητα, έναντι της φορολόγησης του 2009, γ) «τιμωρεί» τους συνεπείς φορολογούμενους γιατί βεβαιώνει υψηλότερο ποσό σε όλους για να καλύψει τα κενά στις εισπράξεις που δημιουργούνται επειδή κάποιοι αδυνατούν ή δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν, δ) βασίζεται στις προ κρίσης αντικειμενικές αξίες, οι οποίες σήμερα είναι υψηλότερες από τις εμπορικές. Επί αυτής της κριτικής, εκθέτουμε τις εξής σκέψεις:

[...]

Τέταρτον, λόγω της κρίσης, οι ισχύουσες αντικειμενικές αξίες είναι υψηλότερες από τις εμπορικές. Η τυχόν «διόρθωση» των αντικειμενικών αξιών στο ύψος των εμπορικών για το 2014, το μόνο άμεσο αποτέλεσμα που θα μπορούσε να έχει θα ήταν η αύξηση των φορολογικών συντελεστών του ΕΝΦΑ για να επιτευχθεί η ίδια δημοσιονομική απόδοση. Δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό στην παρούσα δημοσιονομική συγκυρία να προσδοκά κανείς ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει αναπροσαρμογή/μείωση των αντικειμενικών αξιών κατά π.χ. 20% περίπου, χωρίς να αυξηθούν οι φορολογικοί συντελεστές. Ιδίως, εάν ληφθεί υπόψη η στρέβλωση που υπάρχει στις ισχύουσες αντικειμενικές αξίες, που *η προσαρμογή τους στις εμπορικές θα απαιτούσε μείωση έως και 20-30% σε ορισμένες πολύ «ακριβές» περιοχές και αντίστοιχη αύξηση σε «φθηνές» περιοχές*.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_03/11/2013_538648 (3/11/2013)

Με λίγα λόγια: Θα πάρουμε το ποσό που χρειαζόμαστε έτσι κι αλλιώς — και, αν οι «αντικειμενικές» γίνουν πιο αντικειμενικές, τα ακίνητα των φτηνότερων περιοχών που ήταν λιγότερο φούσκες θα επιβαρυνθούν περισσότερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για τη φορολογία της ακίνητης περιουσίας (όχι των αγοραπωλησιών), δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σημασία αν οι αντικειμενικές αξίες είναι φουσκωμένες ή ξεφούσκωτες. Το κράτος προσπαθεί να μαζέψει συγκεκριμένο ποσό από τον φόρο. Τι σημασία έχει αν θα παίρνει 5% επί αντικειμενικής αξίας 100.000 ή 10% επί αντικειμενικής αξίας 50.000; Τι διαφορά έχει αν η συνολική αντικειμενική αξία όλων των ακινήτων στην Ελλάδα είναι π.χ. 300 δις και το κράτος φορολογεί με 1% ή 30 δις και φορολογεί με 10% προκειμένου να συγκεντρώσει τον ίδιο στόχο;



Κι όμως, έχει σημασία. Γιατί αν φορολογεί με 50% επί της αντικειμενικής αξίας, μπορείς να πεις ότι το κράτος σε κλέβει ασύστολα, ενώ αν είναι 1% προφανώς δεν ακούγεται τόσο δραματικό.

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι αντικειμενικές δεν είναι απλά ένα 10%-20% πάνω από τις εμπορικές. Το ποσοστό είναι πολύ μα πολύ μεγαλύτερο.

Το τι θέλει να εισπράξει το κράτος είναι αδιάφορο, το θέμα είναι αν ένας φόρος είναι δίκαιος ή όχι, πώς θα μπορούσε να είναι δικαιότερος και πώς θα μπορούσαν να ελαφρυνθούν αυτοί που αδικούνται περισσότερο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2013)

Βεβαίως λειτουργούμε με τη λογική ότι οι αξίες των ακινήτων μειώθηκαν όλες κατά το ίδιο ποσοστό σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Μπορεί μια περιοχή π.χ. να κράτησε την αξία της ενώ άλλες να κατρακύλισαν. Αυτά στη θεωρία, γιατί στην πράξη δε νομίζω ότι οι ελληνικές γειτονιές ανεβοκατεβαίνουν τόσο έυκολα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Βεβαίως λειτουργούμε με τη λογική ότι οι αξίες των ακινήτων μειώθηκαν όλες κατά το ίδιο ποσοστό σε όλη την Ελλάδα.


Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς με το «λειτουργούμε». Το κράτος λειτουργεί με μοναδική λογική ότι πρέπει να συγκεντρώσει κάποια χρήματα. Δεν κάνει αλλαγές στις αντικειμενικές αξίες, όχι μόνο γιατί νέες ρυθμίσεις θα είναι σε βάρος των ακινήτων με χαμηλότερη αξία (άρα αναλογικά θα επιβαρύνονταν περισσότερο*) αλλά και γιατί οποιεσδήποτε νέες αποφάσεις σε σχέση με τους πλειστηριασμούς θα επηρεάσουν εκ νέου τις τιμές. Έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι ασταθής η αγορά των ακινήτων, θα γίνει ακόμα πιο ασταθής, απρόβλεπτα ασταθής. 


* Τα ακριβά σπίτια έχουν μεγαλύτερη απαξίωση από τα φτηνά. Αν οριστούν νέες αντικειμενικές, μπορεί η αντικειμενική αξία ενός ακριβού σπιτιού να μειωθεί κατά 50% και ενός φτηνότερου κατά 20%. Αυτή η νέα σχέση τιμής σημαίνει ότι, όταν θα έρθει το κράτος να μαζέψει τα ίδια λεφτά με πριν, από τα ίδια σπίτια, το φτηνότερο θα επιβαρυνθεί πλέον με μεγαλύτερο «χαράτσι» από το ακριβό (σε σχέση με πριν, όχι σε απόλυτες τιμές).


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2013)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι για ποιο λόγο το κράτος να μην θέλει να κάνει καμιά σοβαρή αλλαγή. 
Όμως αυτό που λέει ο Δόχτορας πιο πάνω ισχύει μόνο αν οι τιμές έχουν μεταβληθεί ποσοστιαία το ίδιο για όλα τα ακίνητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Όμως αυτό που λέει ο Δόχτορας πιο πάνω ισχύει μόνο αν οι τιμές εχουν μεταβληθεί ποσοστιάια το ίδιο για όλα τα ακίνητα.


Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο --και προφανώς δεν ισχύει. Μήπως γνωρίζεις όμως πώς υπολογίζονται εξαρχής αυτές οι αντικειμενικές τιμές; Από όσο έχω καταλάβει, ειδικές επιτροπές παρακολουθούν αγοραπωλησίες στην περιοχή και κάνουν εκτιμήσεις μέσων όρων κ.λπ. Τώρα που δεν πουλιέται τίποτε (και ό,τι πουλιέται είναι σκοτωμένο) τρέχα γύρευε, δηλαδή. Όλα είναι εκτιμήσεις στον αέρα.

Φυσικά, με τη βοήθεια της πληροφορικής, ενός ηλεκτρονικού κτηματολογίου και μιας ηλεκτρονικής πλατφόρμας δημοπρασιών, αυτό το πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να λυθεί ταχύτατα:

(1) Το κράτος ορίζει για κάθε εμπράγματο δικαίωμα μια αρχική τιμή -- την τωρινή αντικειμενική αξία.
(2) Κάθε πολίτης έχει δικαίωμα μέσα σε Χ εβδομάδες να αναπροσαρμόσει την τιμή όπως νομίζει ότι είναι η πραγματική αξία μεταπώλησης του δικαιώματός του.
(3) Το κράτος αθροίζει τις αξίες που δηλώνει ο κάθε πολίτης και φορολογεί αντίστοιχα.

ΟΚ, μη φωνάζεις. Ξέρω ότι το 100% επί μηδενικής αξίας είναι μηδέν. Πώς θα εμποδίσει το κράτος τους πολίτες να δηλώσουν μηδενική αξία; Μα ορίζοντας ότι όποιος προκαταβάλει τον αντίστοιχο φόρο πώλησης στην ηλεκτρονική πλατφόρμα μπορεί, μετά από εύλογο χρόνο ψ εβδομάδων, να αποκτήσει αυτόματα το ακίνητο στη δηλωθείσα αξία. Στον εύλογο χρόνο ψ εβδομάδων, ο κάτοχος του δικαιώματος (που θα ενημερώνεται αμέσως για την προσφορά) θα έχει τη δυνατότητα αντιπροσφοράς -- με άλλα λόγια, να ανεβάσει τη δηλωθείσα αξία πληρώνοντας τον αναλογούντα επιπλέον φόρο στο δημόσιο και τους αναλογούντες τόκους στον προσφέροντα.

Σύντομα θα υπάρχει ένα επαρκώς ισορροπημένο σύστημα, θα υπάρχει πλήρης εικόνα των πραγματικών αξιών της αγοράς κλπ κλπ. Το δημόσιο θα ξέρει το σύνολο της αξίας των ακινήτων και της περιουσίας του καθενός και θα μπορεί να φορολογεί: καπιταληστρικά, σοσιαληστρικά, καθόλου --με απόλυτη δικαιοσύνη (αναλόγως του πολιτικού σκεπτικού, βεβαίως) κ.λπ. κλπ. 

Φυσικά, θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστούν με φίλτρα και αντικίνητρα οι κάθε λογής κομπίνες που θα σκεφτεί ο εγκέφαλος του Έλληνα --παραδείγματα:

Συμφωνούμε δύο πολίτες να δηλώσει ο πωλητής χαμηλή αξία για να πληρώσει ο αγοραστής χαμηλό φόρο. Αντικίνητρο: Αν ο αγοραστής αυξήσει αμέσως την αξία (να μην του φάει τρίτος το ακίνητο) ανάβουν λαμπάκια και πέφτουν πρόστιμα.

Δηλώνω ότι πούλησα κάτι με αντίτιμο π.χ. 30% κάτω από την αντικειμενική. (ΟΙ αντικειμενικές θα μπορούν να βασίζονται πια σε αυτόματους μέσους όρους που θα βγαίνουν αμέσως.) Αμέσως ανάβουν λαμπάκια κλπ. κλπ.

Προφανώς αντίθετη στο σύστημα θα είναι η τάξη των συμβολαιογράφων, των εφοριακών και πολλές άλλες που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τώρα. Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να βρω καλή απάντηση στην τοποθέτηση «Μα έχει συναισθηματική αξία που το κάνει ανεκτίμητο! Να πληρώσω φόρο στη συναισθηματική αξία;» Όταν μου κάνουν αυτή την ερώτηση, απαντώ ότι καταλαβαίνω ότι λεφτά και συναισθήματα κάνουν εκρηκτικό μείγμα και προχωρώ στην επόμενη ερώτηση. Όταν ο συνομιλητής μου επιμένει, του υπενθυμίζω πόσα σπιτάκια με μεγάλη συναισθηματική αξία έγιναν τριαράκια με αντιπαροχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2013)

Στο μεταξύ, για τον φόρο ακινήτων:

«Ανατρέπονται οι αδικίες»
*Θετικοί οι βουλευτές ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ στις αλλαγές για τον φόρο στα ακίνητα* (in.gr)

Δεν παρακολουθώ με λεπτομέρειες το θέμα επειδή δεν με αφορά ιδιαιτέρως· με απασχολεί μόνο για να ρίχνω «ρηξικέλευθες» ιδέες και να εκνευρίζω κόσμο δεξιά κι αριστερά.

Διαβάζοντας το παραπάνω άρθρο, όμως, σκέφτηκα ότι είναι καλό δείγμα αποτελεσματικής συζήτησης σε πραγματική κυβέρνηση μεγάλου συνασπισμού (*) δεξιάς και κεντροαριστεράς. Θα μας ζήλευαν η Μέρκελ και το SPD.

_Τα δεδομένα:_
Η δεξιά θέλει να φορολογήσει «αντικειμενικά» (δηλ. με μαθηματικά κριτήρια) το κάθε ακίνητο.
Η κ/α θέλει να φορολογήσει «αντικειμενικά» (δηλ. με μαθηματικά κριτήρια) τη μεγάλη περιουσία.
Ο υπουργός θέλει να εισπράξει βρέξει-χιονίσει 3 δις.

_Το αποτέλεσμα:_
Φτιάχνει ο ένας έναν νόμο που να καλύπτει το (α) και ο άλλος έναν για το (β), τους συγχωνεύουν, βλέπουν πού φτάνει το σύνολο, παζαρεύουν και συμφωνούν στις μειώσεις που θα πουλήσει ο καθένας στο κομματικό του ακροατήριο και έτοιμοι.


(*) Το ξέρω ότι μεγάλος συνασπισμός με τις τρέχουσες συνθήκες στην Ελλάδα θα ήταν ο μεταξύ ΝΔ-ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, αλλά πόση επιστημονική φαντασία να γράψει κανείς πια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2013)

Και για να κλείσω το σημερινό πολιτικό ποτπουρί (μα, επιτέλους, πότε θα ξαναπαίξει ο γαύρος, να πάψει αυτός εδώ; ) ορίστε ένα *απλουστευτικό* άρθρο για το θέμα των πλειστηριασμών. Τονίζω το «απλουστευτικό» επειδή, για το βασικό επίπεδο που έχει διαλέξει ο αρθρογράφος, η παρουσίαση είναι κτγμ καλή, αλλά υπάρχουν πολλά επιμέρους επιπλέον θέματα, τα οποία θίγουν πολλοί από τους σχολιαστές (και αξίζει επομένως να διαβάσετε, διαγώνια έστω, και κάποια σχόλια).

*Ποιοι θα κερδίσουν και ποιοι θα χάσουν με τους πλειστηριασμούς...* (_Κ. Στούπας_, capital.gr)


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2013)

Σχετικά με το πώς υπολογίζονται οι αντικειμενικές αξίες: δεν έχω ιδέα. Τις βρίσκω όμως ψιλικατζίδικες. Τόσο συν τόσο για μπαλκόνι, τόσο για θέα, τόσο για γωνία κλπ κλπ. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να ήταν λίγο πιο χοντρικές. 

Από κει και πέρα, θεωρώ μεγάλη βλακεία το ότι είσαι μόνιμα ύποπτος ότι άμα αγοράσεις κάτι θα το δηλώσεις λιγότερο. Και σίγουρα όσο πολλαπλασιάζονται τα στεγαστικά δάνεια, τόσο λιγότερο πιθανό κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Ποιοι θα κερδίσουν και ποιοι θα χάσουν με τους πλειστηριασμούς...* (_Κ. Στούπας_, capital.gr)



Καλά, διάβασα λίγο τα σχόλια. Καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι είχαν καταλάβει τι σημαίνει στεγαστικό δάνειο όταν έβαζαν την υπογραφή τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ξέρω ότι μεγάλος συνασπισμός με τις τρέχουσες συνθήκες στην Ελλάδα θα ήταν ο μεταξύ ΝΔ-ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, αλλά πόση επιστημονική φαντασία να γράψει κανείς πια;



Μην βάζεις στοίχημα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2013)

Πάντως δεν θα ακούγονταν κάποιες αντιορθολογικές κουταμάρες για τις αντικειμενικές στο δελτίο του Mega αν είχαν διαβάσει τα #2522-2523. Απλή λογική είναι και θα έπρεπε να τα σκεφτούν και μόνοι τους, αλλά, αν δεν μπορούν να τα σκεφτούν μόνοι τους, το διάβασμα δεν βλάπτει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] Με λίγα λόγια: Θα πάρουμε το ποσό που χρειαζόμαστε έτσι κι αλλιώς — και, αν οι «αντικειμενικές» γίνουν πιο αντικειμενικές, τα ακίνητα των φτηνότερων περιοχών που ήταν λιγότερο φούσκες θα επιβαρυνθούν περισσότερο.



Όταν βλέπω μεγαλόσχημους τηλεδημοσιογράφους (λίγο πιο πριν, ο Αυτιάς στον Σκάι μόνο που δεν έδειρε μια βουλευτίνα της ΝΔ, την οποία επέπληξε αυστηρότατα και χαρακτήρισε λίγο πολύ ως άσχετη) να επαναλαμβάνουν με τόση απελπισία τον πόνο τους (δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν ξέρουν· ξέρουν, και πολύ καλά μάλιστα, τι συμβαίνει), ομολογώ ότι αισθάνομαι ένα μείγμα χαιρεκακίας με τη σκέψη ότι, επιτέλους, ήρθε η ώρα να ζοριστούν από την κρίση και αυτοί και οι εντολείς τους.


----------



## Resident (Nov 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν βλέπω μεγαλόσχημους τηλεδημοσιογράφους (λίγο πιο πριν, ο Αυτιάς στον Σκάι μόνο που δεν έδειρε μια βουλευτίνα της ΝΔ, την οποία επέπληξε αυστηρότατα και χαρακτήρισε λίγο πολύ ως άσχετη) να επαναλαμβάνουν με τόση απελπισία τον πόνο τους (δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν ξέρουν· ξέρουν, και πολύ καλά μάλιστα, τι συμβαίνει), ομολογώ ότι αισθάνομαι ένα μείγμα χαιρεκακίας με τη σκέψη ότι, επιτέλους, ήρθε η ώρα να ζοριστούν από την κρίση και αυτοί και οι εντολείς τους.



Οι Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι και η παράθεση γεγονότων, χωρίς ιδεολογικούς φακούς ή άλλα τέτοια "εγκεφαλικά" μαραφέτια, είναι σαν το λάδι με το ξύδι, δεν αναμιγνύονται-έχουν γίνει όλοι Fox News. Άλλο παράδειγμα, χθες, σε άλλο κανάλι έκλαιγαν για τους μεγάλους λογαριασμούς του ηλεκτρικού και το κόψιμο του ρεύματος σε φτωχές οικογένειες. Αυτό που δεν είπαν είναι ότι το 50% του λογαριασμού πάει στον δήμο. Στο ίδιο κανάλι μιλούσαν για το εμπορικό ισοζύγιο της κακής Γερμανίας αλλά δεν έλεγαν ότι το όριο που έχει η ΕΕ είναι 6% (στο χρέος είναι 3%) και αν η Γερμανία το έχει περάσει ή όχι. Εγώ αυτό ήθελα να μάθω, όχι να ακούσω για τους "κακούς" Γερμανούς.

Όσο για τον φόρο ακινήτων θα έπρεπε να πάει στους δήμους. Εκεί θα είχαμε το πανηγύρι :curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2013)

Βασ. Χιώτης, ο γνωστός, ο διευθυντής του Βήμα ΦΜ, πριν λίγο. Αφού έπαιξε το χτεσινό του Άδωνη (που αποκάλυψε, σε ερώτηση της Ανεξελληνίδας Χρ. Γιαταγάνα περί Κλειστών Ενοποιημένων Νοσηλίων, ότι«προβλέπεται ΚΕΝ για δάγκωμα από καγκουρό επειδή μεταφράσαμε ατόφιο το αυστραλέζικο σύστημα»), εξηγεί στον συνομιλητή του (Νότη Παπαδόπουλο):

«Φαντάσου, λοιπόν. Κάπου υπάρχει, και το πληρώνουμε, ένα *Κέντρο* για το δάγκωμα από καγκουρό»...


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> «Φαντάσου, λοιπόν. Κάπου υπάρχει, και το πληρώνουμε, ένα *Κέντρο* για το δάγκωμα από καγκουρό»...



Αμ πώς δηλαδή; Για τα πάντα όλα και για τα καγκουρό τίποτα; :twit:
Καλά, καλά, την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια. 

A wallaby wannabe, full of joeys. Wallaroo rulez!


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

Αυτό το είχα ξεχάσει. Το είδα πάλι τώρα και έπαθα κρίση γέλιου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

*Στους 2.267 οι συλληφθέντες για χρέη προς το Δημόσιο από την αρχή του έτους* (Τα Νέα)

Στους 2.267 ανέρχονται οι συλληφθέντες για χρέη προς το Δημόσιο και άλλα φορολογικά αδικήματα από την αρχή του χρόνου έως και 30 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2013, σύμφωνα με στατιστικά στοιχεία που τηρούνται στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία του Αρχηγείου της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας (Διεύθυνση Δημόσιας Ασφάλειας).

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία αυτά, που διαβιβάστηκαν στη Βουλή από τον υπουργό Δημόσιας Τάξης και Προστασίας του Πολίτη, Ν. Δένδια, το συνολικό ποσό της οφειλής των 2.267 ατόμων που συνελήφθησαν ανέρχεται στα 9.226.765.454,33 ευρώ.

[...]

Στην ανακοίνωση δεν λέει πόσα από αυτά τα 9,2 δις ευρώ εισπράχτηκαν...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 22, 2013)

Οι αυξήσεις των εμμέσων φόρων και η επίπτωσή τους στον πληθωρισμό κατά την περίοδο 2010-2012

Από το Οικονομικό Δελτίο της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος


----------



## pontios (Nov 23, 2013)

Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο. 

Just my humble opinion.

Δεν ξέρω πώς βλέπετε τα πράγματα, πάντως νομίζω ότι οδεύουμε προς την επόμενη παγκόσμια κρίση, ή τουλάχιστον την εμβάθυνση της παρούσας κρίσης, από ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι.

Οι κυβερνήσεις συνεχίζουν τα λάθη τους, αφού αρνούνται να ρυθμίσουν τα τραπεζικά τους συστήματα και συνεχίζουν να διατηρούν τεχνητά φθηνά επιτόκια - για αόριστο χρονικό διάστημα - που όλο και θα ενθαρρύνει νέες κερδοσκοπικές επενδύσεις.

Υπάρχει μια φούσκα ακινήτων στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο που πιθανότατα θα σκάσει μέσα σε δύο χρόνια - άρχισε μια πάλι στην Αυστραλία (που και αυτή τροφοδοτείται από φτηνά επιτόκια).

While Greece has been restructuring and reforming itself, the bailed-out banks around the world have been making record profits and taking the same old risks with speculative loans. It's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2013)

Δεν μ' αρέσει ο όρος "φούσκα" όσον αφορά την αξία των ακινήτων. Γιατί δεν ονομάζουμε φούσκα τον πληθωρισμό εν γένει;


----------



## rogne (Nov 26, 2013)

_Καλλιεργούν μύθο ότι στην Ελλάδα αυτο-μολύνονται με AIDS για το επίδομα_


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2013)

H κυριότερη απορια της είδησης: έχει μείνει επίδομα στην Ελλάδα που είναι 700 ευρώ το μήνα; 
Δηλαδή πιο πάνω από το βασικό μισθό;
Και μάλιστα για αρρώστια που πλέον αντιμετωπίζεται φαρμακευτικά;


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

Στο αγγλικό ρεπορτάζ της εφημερίδας:

In this report, an erroneous reference is made to: "HIV rates and heroin use have risen significantly, with about half of new HIV infections being self-inflicted to enable people to receive benefits of €700 per month and faster admission on to drug substitution programmes."

The sentence should read: "half of the new HIV cases are self-injecting and out of them few are deliberately inflicting the virus".

Αυτό, κατά τον ΠΟΥ, λέγεται «τυπογραφικό λάθος»...

Σε σχέση με το ελληνικό κείμενο επιτρέψτε μου ένα μεταφραστικό σχόλιο για κάτι που εδώ φαίνεται και πόσο μεγάλη σημασία έχει:

Σύμφωνα με την απάντηση που εστάλη στη συνέχεια στον συντάκτη του Enet English, Damian Mac Con Uladh, η σωστή διατύπωση της έκθεσης έπρεπε να είναι η εξής: "τα μισά από τα νέα κρούσματα HIV είναι από ενέσεις που κάνουν οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες και από αυτά, *λίγα *είναι από εσκεμμένη μόλυνση με τον ιό".

Το αγγλικό few ή little χωρίς άρθρο έχει εντελώς αρνητική σημασία και για να γίνεται σαφέστερη πρέπει να τα αποδίδουμε με το *ελάχιστος*. Εδώ: 
... και, από αυτά, *ελάχιστα *είναι από εσκεμμένη μόλυνση με τον ιό

Η χρήση του *few* αντί του αναμενόμενου *a few* στο αγγλικό κείμενο έχει σχεδόν την αξία σχολίου: ο συντάκτης θέλει να τονίσει ότι είναι ελάχιστοι οι αυτομολυνόμενοι λες και απαντά σε σχετική ερώτηση ή πρόκειται για εύρημα που αναζητείται σε κάθε έρευνα. 

(Βέβαια, και το ορθογραφικό «(παραλήφθηκε μισή πρόταση)» θα έπρεπε να σχολιαστεί, αλλά θα γείρει πολύ προς το γλωσσικό το μήνυμα...)


----------



## rogne (Nov 26, 2013)

Λουκουμάκι θέμα είναι αυτό: "τυπογραφικά", γραμματικά, ορθογραφικά λάθη, στα αγγλικά, στα ελληνικά, τα πάντα όλα! Και στη μέση οι οροθετικοί που παρασιτούν σε βάρος των δημοσίων ταμείων: αποκλείεται να μη βρεθεί κάποιος καλοθελητής ιθύνων που θα το "παίξει" ακριβώς έτσι...


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2013)

Επειδή αυτό σχετίζεται και με αυτό που είπα εγώ πιο πάνω, ας το επαναλάβουμε για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι η κατάσταση δεν είναι όπως ήταν τη δεκαετία του '80. Και ακόμα και τη δεκαετία του '80 τα άμεσα προβλήματα ήταν περισσότερο κοινωνικά. 
Πλέον με φαρμακευτική αγωγή μπορεί κανείς να ζήσει μια φυσιολογική ζωή, φυσιολογικής διάρκειας. Οπότε εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να καλύπτει το κράτος τα ιατροφαρμακευτικά έξοδα, αλλά δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τι νοημα έχει το επίδομα αν κάποιος μπορεί να εργαστεί. 
Επίσης είμαι υπέρ της απλής αριθμητικής: αν η επιδότηση για αναπηρίες είναι Χ φορές το βασικό μισθό, όταν ανεβοκατεβαίνει ο βασικός μισθός, θα πρέπει να ανεβοκατεβαίνει κι η επιδότηση. 
Eπιπλέον, άλλη επιδότηση περιμένω να παίρνει ένας τετραπληγικός που χρειάζεται συνεχή φροντίδα κι άλλη κάποιος που πάσχει από χρόνιο νόσημα που ίσως τον εμποδίζει να εργαστεί κατά περιόδους, που καλύπτονται με αναρρωτικές άδειες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

Το καλύτερο άρθρο που έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα σε σχέση με τη διαμάχη για τα γενόσημα (ωστόσο, δεν έχω ακούσει τη συνέντευξη του Αλέξη Τσίπρα ή την απάντηση του υπουργού). Το πιο σημαντικό (για μένα) απόσπασμα (και τα έντονα, δικά μου):

Είτε του αρέσει είτε όχι (και αν ποτέ γίνει κυβέρνηση θα του αρέσει σίγουρα) η επικράτηση των γενοσήμων στην αγορά του φαρμάκου σε ποσοστό τουλάχιστον διπλάσιο από αυτό που κατέχουν τώρα είναι και αναπόφευκτη και επιβεβλημένη. Και ως αριστερό κόμμα θα έπρεπε πρώτο να την επιζητεί. *Και να ρίχνει το βάρος μόνον στους ελέγχους του ΕΟΦ* για την ασφάλεια των γενοσήμων (εγχώριων και εισαγόμενων), τόσο ως προς τη δραστική ουσία όσο και ως προς τα έκδοχα, συμβάλλοντας στην εξοικονόμηση τουλάχιστον άνω των 40% της αξίας των φαρμάκων, υπέρ των ασθενών και των Ταμείων. Ακριβώς όπως κάνουν όλες ανεξαιρέτως οι χώρες της Δύσης, μεταξύ των οποίων αυτήν τη στιγμή κατέχουμε μάλλον την τελευταία θέση στη χρήση γενοσήμων.
Από τον Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη στο protagon.gr.


----------



## rogne (Nov 26, 2013)

@SBE: Είμαι (σχεδόν) βέβαιος ότι, στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον, οι οροθετικοί/ες δεν εργάζονται, για λόγους ανεξάρτητους από τη θέλησή τους ή, μερικές φορές, και από τη σωματική τους ικανότητα ακόμα. Ένα από τα άμεσα κοινωνικά προβλήματα της ασθένειας... Κατά τ' άλλα, βλέπω σε διάφορα δημοσιεύματα ότι μια χαρά έχει περικοπεί και αυτό το επίδομα, όχι όμως βάσει δημοσιονομικών κριτηρίων, αλλά βάσει του πόσο άρρωστος/η είναι ο πάσχων/η πάσχουσα. Να σημειώσω, τέλος, ότι η αρχική είδηση δεν έχει να κάνει με το (ολόκληρο ή πετσοκομμένο) επίδομα των οροθετικών, αλλά με τους υποτιθέμενους (πολλούς ή ελάχιστους) δόλιους οροθετικούς που λυμαίνονται επίτηδες τα δημόσια ταμεία. Το να πάει η συζήτηση στο επίδομα των οροθετικών, στη σκοπιμότητά του ή ακόμα και στον ίδιο τον ορισμό του οροθετικού είναι, φαντάζομαι, απολύτως στις προθέσεις της μιντιακής διαχείρισης τέτοιων θεμάτων, όπως μας έχει μάθει ο Conrad Brean.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2013)

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να παίρνουν επίδομα οι οροθετικοί, εργάζονται *ή όχι*. Όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να προκαλεί πρόβλημα εύρεσης εργασίας σε έναν οροθετικό αυτή του η ιδιότητα απ' την στιγμή που είναι ευαίσθητο προσωπικό δεδομένο και άρα απόρρητο. Ή δεν είναι;


----------



## rogne (Nov 26, 2013)

@Helle: Την παίρνω ως ρητορική την ερώτηση. Να μια οποιαδήποτε αγγελία των ημερών μας (με ένα έξτρα ενδιαφέρον λόγω κλάδου). Όταν ο οποιοσδήποτε εργοδότης δεν διστάζει να θέσει _δημοσίως _ηλικιακούς περιορισμούς για δουλειές που ουδείς μπορεί να φανταστεί πώς επηρεάζονται από την ηλικία, τι λες ότι θα κάνει με άλλα, πολύ πιο ευαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα; Θα τα σεβαστεί περισσότερο ή λιγότερο; Πλιζ, μη ρωτήσεις πώς θα τα μάθει...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2013)

Εντάξει, οι ηλικιακοί περιορισμοί υπήρχαν πάντα και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι όχι μόνο κατανοητοί αλλά και απαραίτητοι. Θα συμφωνήσω βέβαια ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις οι ηλικιακοί περιορισμοί είναι εντελώς παράλογοι. Όπως και να 'χει, πρόκειται για μια πληροφορία άμεσα διαθέσιμη, από το ίδιο το βιογραφικό κιόλας. Όμως δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς μπορεί κανείς να έχει σαν πρακτικό κριτήριο το να μην είσαι οροθετικός -και πραγματικά- ούτε μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς μπορεί να βρει τέτοια δεδομένα. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω. Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν οροθετικό κι έτσι δεν έχω ιδέα. Η απορία μου είναι ειλικρινής.


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2013)

Αυτή την απορία έχω κι εγώ. Αν δεν το πεις στον εργοδότη σου, πώς θα το μάθει; Και φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι σε δουλειές που περιλαμβάνουν ιατρικούς ελέγχους ή δουλειές που θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις τις ασθένειές σου (π.χ. δουλειές σε νοσοκομείο). 
Πέρα από το ότι θα έπρεπε αντί να περιμένουμε από τα ράδιο-αρβύλα, τα ΜΜΕ και το σινεμά ενημέρωση για την κάθε αρρώστια να υπάρχει ενημέρωση από το κράτος εδώ και δεκαετίες και να έχουν προληφθεί οποιεσδήποτε διακρίσεις- αρκεί να το χωνέψει ο κόσμος ότι με απλή συναναστροφή δεν κολλάς. 
Επίσης, μήπως να δίνουμε επίδομα σε καθέναν που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει διακρίσεις στον εργασιακό χώρο;


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το καλύτερο άρθρο που έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα σε σχέση με τη διαμάχη για τα γενόσημα (ωστόσο, δεν έχω ακούσει τη συνέντευξη του Αλέξη Τσίπρα ή την απάντηση του υπουργού). Από τον Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη στο protagon.gr.



Κι ο Μανδραβέλης καλά τα λέει για τα γενόσημα αφού βάζει στη μέση της συζήτησης ένα από τα πιο καίρια προβλήματα: ανταγωνιστικότητα ή προστατευτισμός;

Πιθανώς έχει να κάνει με την εθνοκεντρική αντίληψη προστατευτισμού της οικονομίας, που διατρέχει την εγχώρια αριστερά. Αυτή η αντίληψη θέλει τους φορολογούμενους και καταναλωτές να πληρώνουν τα ελλείμματα της εγχώριας επιχειρηματικότητας, αντί να επιδιώκει τη διά του διεθνούς ανταγωνισμού αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας. Ετσι καταλήγει να προστατεύονται οι επιχειρηματίες, αλλά όχι η επιχειρηματικότητα, η ουσία της οποίας είναι η διαρκής βελτίωση των προϊόντων και η μείωση των τιμών, ώστε να μπορούν να σταθούν στην αγορά.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_27/11/2013_529655


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εκείνα τα χρόνια διαβάζαμε κάθε τόσο για κάποιους που έχαναν τη ζωή τους δηλητηριασμένοι από το μονοξείδιο του άνθρακα όταν τα κάρβουνα δεν έκαναν σωστή καύση. Καθώς φαίνεται να επανέρχονται τα κάρβουνα στο θερμαντικό μας μενού, καλό είναι *να ακούμε πιο συχνά προειδοποιήσεις για το ρόλο του μονοξειδίου*.
> 
> Κατά τ’ άλλα, να με συγχωρείτε αλλά η πολιτική εκμετάλλευση της δηλητηρίασης των νέων στη Λάρισα είναι για κλάματα.
> 
> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231237611


Σημερινός Ανδρέας Πετρουλάκης: Λογική και ευαισθησία


[...]
Και η πρώτη, αυτονόητη και επιβεβλημένη λύση μιας ώριμης κοινωνίας θα ήταν, εδώ και τουλάχιστον έναν χρόνο, η εκστρατεία διαφώτισης του κοινού για τη χρήση και τους κινδύνους εναλλακτικών τρόπων φτηνής θέρμανσης. Τι ακούσαμε για αυτό την περίοδο που πέρασε από τη προηγούμενη, παρόμοια τραγωδία; Τίποτα. Κυβέρνηση, αντιπολίτευση και Τύπος θεώρησαν τον συναγερμό λήξαντα μέχρι τον επόμενο. Την προηγούμενη φορά κυριάρχησε ο οδυνηρός αιφνιδιασμός της διαπίστωσης ότι κάποιοι επέστρεψαν στα μαγκάλια, χωρίς μάλιστα τη γνώση των παλαιότερων γενιών. Σύμφωνοι, είναι ήττα η επιστροφή, αλλά δυστυχώς και πραγματικότητα. Γιατί νομίζουμε ότι κλείνοντας τα μάτια την ξορκίζουμε; Γιατί δεν ακολούθησε η συστηματική προσπάθεια πληροφόρησης του λαού από τις υπηρεσίες του κράτους, τα μέσα ενημέρωσης, την αυτοδιοίκηση και τα σχολεία για τον θανάσιμο κίνδυνο που εγκυμονεί η απρόσεκτη χρήση του μαγκαλιού; Όσο άχαρο και αν ήταν, όσο και αν ξεσήκωνε λοιδορίες του τύπου «μας δουλεύουν κι από πάνω», ήταν απαραίτητο να γίνει και δεν έγινε.
[...]​


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2013)

Γιατί δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση για τίποτα απολύτως στην Ελλάδα; 
Γιατί η φράση "προληπτική ιατρική" είναι ανέκδοτο;
Γιατί ο πολίτης ποτέ δεν ενημερώνεται από το ίδιο το κράτος μέσω προσιτών και καλογραμμένων εντύπων αλλά περιμένει τις εφημερίδες να γράψουν κάτι για να ενημερωθεί;
Γιατί όταν διαβάζεις τις ιστοσελίδες των υπουργείων που υποτίθεται ότι περιέχουν ενημέρωση για τον πολίτη, θες διερμηνέα για να καταλάβεις τι λένε; Άλλοτε λόγω άχαρης μετάφρασης κι άλλοτε λόγω απλής ακαταλαβίστικης γραφής. 

Και τέλος, κάτι που το αναφέρει το απόσπασμα πιο πάνω: γιατί να θεωρείται βέβαιο ότι η ενημέρωση θα "ξεσήκωνε λοιδορίες"; Βέβαια ξέρουμε το γιατί, γιατί έτσι είναι η πολιτική στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2013)

Τελευταία παίζει η έξοδος της Ιρλανδίας από το μνημόνιο· διάβασα τρία σχετικά κείμενα, δύο του Βαρουφάκη [1][2] κι ένα στη ΝΥΤ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2013)

Στο πρόγραμμα του Σύριζα για την αντιμετώπιση του εθνικού χρέους περιλαμβάνεται η πρόταση για σύνδεση της εξόφλησης του χρέους με την ανάπτυξη.

Μια διαφορετική ιδέα περιλαμβάνεται σε ανάλυση της Merrill Lynch, την οποία (ιδέα) ίσως είναι πιο πιθανό να προτιμήσουν οι δανειστές:

Πρόκειται για δύο σημαντικές επισημάνσεις. Η πρώτη είναι λίγο-πολύ γνωστή. Το χρέος δεν είναι βιώσιμο και απαιτείται ταχεία διευθέτηση. Είναι δε προφανές ότι για επικοινωνιακούς, αλλά και, κυρίως, ουσιαστικούς λόγους, αυτή θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει, τουλάχιστον με τη μορφή δεσμευτικών ανακοινώσεων, αρκετά πριν από τις ευρωεκλογές. Η δεύτερη αφορά την πρόταση περί διασύνδεσης της απομείωσης του χρέους με συγκεκριμένα βήματα που θα γίνονται στο πεδίο των μεταρρυθμίσεων.

*Είναι πολύ πιο λογικό να γνωρίζουν η κυβέρνηση, τα κόμματα και, τελικά, ο λαός της Ελλάδας ότι η υπερψήφιση και υλοποίηση διαρθρωτικών μεταρρυθμίσεων, που συχνά θίγουν οργανωμένα συμφέροντα, αυτόματα θα μεταφράζεται σε αφαίρεση χρέους. Μια τέτοια προσέγγιση θα αντιστρέψει την εξίσωση και θα μπορούσε ακόμη και να μεταβάλει τη στάση κάποιων πολιτικών.*

Χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο καρότο και λιγότερο μαστίγιο. Οχι «αν δεν κάνετε αυτό, θα υποστείτε αυτή την τιμωρία» (περικοπές μισθών, αύξηση φόρων κ.λπ.), αλλά «εάν το κάνετε, θα έχετε αυτό το όφελος» (μείωση του χρέους κατά ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσό ή ποσοστό).

Εμπειρογνώμονες της τρόικας, αλλά και της Ομάδας Δράσης του κ. Ράιχενμπαχ, πέραν της ενόχλησης και ενίοτε οργής για συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφορές και καθυστερήσεις της ελληνικής πλευράς, αναγνωρίζουν τη λογική της παραπάνω προσέγγισης. Φυσικά, η απόσταση από τη θεωρία στην πράξη είναι συχνά τεράστια, ιδιαίτερα όταν μια τέτοια διαδικασία θα πρέπει να αποφασισθεί και να εγκριθεί από τρεις διαφορετικούς διεθνείς οργανισμούς που έχουν τις δικές τους προτεραιότητες και καταστατικά.

Πάντως, ύστερα από τριάμισι χρόνια μαστίγιο, θα άξιζε να επιχειρήσουν οι εταίροι μας και το καρότο. Μπορεί να αποδειχθεί πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικό.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_19/12/2013_532981


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2013)

Editorial
Europe’s Flawed Banking Deal
(ΝΥΤ)
European finance ministers have agreed on a plan to rescue failing banks. It is not a good one. Policy makers at key institutions like the European Parliament and the European Central Bank should push for a better deal. 

The agreement, which the parliament must still approve, would create a poorly funded bureaucratic system that would do little to restore confidence among investors and depositors in the 17 countries that use the euro. The centerpiece would be a 55 billion euro ($75.2 billion) fund to help recapitalize troubled banks. The fund would be underwritten by fees on all banks over 10 years starting in 2015. But a fund of this size could be overwhelmed by even a modest crisis. Ireland, for example, was forced to pump 30 billion euros into just one financial institution, Anglo Irish Bank, during the recent financial crisis.

European leaders have given too little thought to what will happen when its resolution fund is exhausted. During the first 10 years, individual governments will be able to draw on a portion of the fund based on the contributions of their banks. But a government will have to fend for itself if it needs more money to deal with a major crisis — dipping into tax revenues, for instance, or borrowing from another country or from the European Union’s central rescue fund, which has been used to give loans to countries like Greece.

German leaders pushed for these conditions because they do not want their taxpayers to foot the bill for saving banks in other countries. The finance ministers have promised a “backstop” for the fund by 2026, but they provided few details.

Perversely, the agreement almost seems designed to prevent a timely response to a banking crisis. Several committees made up of European and national government officials must approve a rescue operation before regulators can move in. Indeed, by one count, more than 100 people could be required to sign off on a decision to recapitalize large banks that require infusions of several billion euros. This kind of bureaucratic layering and prolonged decision making can only add to a financial panic.

One of the main reasons the euro crisis has lasted so long and been so devastating is that economically weaker European countries like Greece, Ireland and Spain have been unable or unwilling to regulate their banks and have struggled to recapitalize or shut down troubled institutions. European officials promised to create a strong and efficient banking union to address those problems. The system they have come with is, instead, weak and unwieldy. European legislators must push for something far better.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2013)

Editorial
Europe’s Flawed Banking Deal
(ΝΥΤ)
European finance ministers have agreed on a plan to rescue failing banks. It is not a good one. Policy makers at key institutions like the European Parliament and the European Central Bank should push for a better deal. 

The agreement, which the parliament must still approve, would create a poorly funded bureaucratic system that would do little to restore confidence among investors and depositors in the 17 countries that use the euro. The centerpiece would be a 55 billion euro ($75.2 billion) fund to help recapitalize troubled banks. The fund would be underwritten by fees on all banks over 10 years starting in 2015. But a fund of this size could be overwhelmed by even a modest crisis. Ireland, for example, was forced to pump 30 billion euros into just one financial institution, Anglo Irish Bank, during the recent financial crisis.

European leaders have given too little thought to what will happen when its resolution fund is exhausted. During the first 10 years, individual governments will be able to draw on a portion of the fund based on the contributions of their banks. But a government will have to fend for itself if it needs more money to deal with a major crisis — dipping into tax revenues, for instance, or borrowing from another country or from the European Union’s central rescue fund, which has been used to give loans to countries like Greece.

German leaders pushed for these conditions because they do not want their taxpayers to foot the bill for saving banks in other countries. The finance ministers have promised a “backstop” for the fund by 2026, but they provided few details.

Perversely, the agreement almost seems designed to prevent a timely response to a banking crisis. Several committees made up of European and national government officials must approve a rescue operation before regulators can move in. Indeed, by one count, more than 100 people could be required to sign off on a decision to recapitalize large banks that require infusions of several billion euros. This kind of bureaucratic layering and prolonged decision making can only add to a financial panic.

One of the main reasons the euro crisis has lasted so long and been so devastating is that economically weaker European countries like Greece, Ireland and Spain have been unable or unwilling to regulate their banks and have struggled to recapitalize or shut down troubled institutions. European officials promised to create a strong and efficient banking union to address those problems. The system they have come with is, instead, weak and unwieldy. European legislators must push for something far better.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2013)

Τις τελευταίες μέρες εμφανίζονται πάλι δημοσιεύματα (και εδώ και στο εξωτερικό) για Grexit, επιστροφή στη δραχμή κλπ. Σχετικά απάντησε ο κεντρικοτραπεζίτης Μάριο Ντράγκι: «Η έξοδος από το ευρώ δεν επιλύει κανένα πρόβλημα».

Το ρεζουμέ: «Ακόμη κι αν έφευγε μια χώρα από το ευρώ πάλι θα ήταν υποχρεωμένη να συνεχίσει τις μεταρρυθμίσεις, και μάλιστα υπό πολύ χειρότερες, δυσβάστακτες συνθήκες»


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2013)

Ένα πολύ χαριτωμένο άρθρο του Paul Krugman (NYT): Bits and Barbarism.
This is a tale of three money pits. (...) The first money pit is an actual pit — the Porgera open-pit gold mine in Papua New Guinea, one of the world’s top producers. (...) The second money pit is a lot stranger: the Bitcoin mine in Reykjanesbaer, Iceland. (...) The third money pit is hypothetical. Back in 1936 the economist John Maynard Keynes argued that increased government spending was needed to restore full employment. But then, as now, there was strong political resistance to any such proposal. So Keynes whimsically suggested an alternative: have the government bury bottles full of cash in disused coal mines, and let the private sector spend its own money to dig the cash back up. (...)


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Κάθε φορά που ο Κρούγκμαν κάνει αναφορά στον Κέινς, θα πρέπει να προσθέτει και ένα σκασμό υποσημειώσεις για να μην καταλαβαίνουμε λάθος πράγματα στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τις τελευταίες μέρες εμφανίζονται πάλι δημοσιεύματα (και εδώ και στο εξωτερικό) για Grexit, επιστροφή στη δραχμή κλπ. Σχετικά απάντησε ο κεντρικοτραπεζίτης Μάριο Ντράγκι: «Η έξοδος από το ευρώ δεν επιλύει κανένα πρόβλημα».
> 
> Το ρεζουμέ: «Ακόμη κι αν έφευγε μια χώρα από το ευρώ πάλι θα ήταν υποχρεωμένη να συνεχίσει τις μεταρρυθμίσεις, και μάλιστα υπό πολύ χειρότερες, δυσβάστακτες συνθήκες»



Είμαι 100% κατά της εξόδου, αλλά αυτό ουσιαστικά είναι πυροτέχνημα. Με δικό της νόμισμα η χώρα μπορεί να κάνει πολύ διαφορετικά πράγματα και το "χρειάζεται μεταρρυθμίσεις" είναι παραπλανητικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Με δικό της νόμισμα η χώρα μπορεί να κάνει πολύ διαφορετικά πράγματα και το "χρειάζεται μεταρρυθμίσεις" είναι παραπλανητικό.


Καλές οι γενικότητες. Κάτι συγκεκριμένο που μπορεί να κάνει η συγκεκριμένη χώρα με το συγκεκριμένο πολιτικό προσωπικό, διοικητικό μηχανισμό, γεωγραφικό προσδιορισμό, εκπαιδευτικό πολιτισμό και κοινωνικό σχηματισμό και δεν μπορεί να γίνει εντός ευρώ αλλά χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε την πρέσα του Χολαργού;


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Είμαι 100% κατά της εξόδου, αλλά αυτό ουσιαστικά είναι πυροτέχνημα. Με δικό της νόμισμα η χώρα μπορεί να κάνει πολύ διαφορετικά πράγματα και το "χρειάζεται μεταρρυθμίσεις" είναι παραπλανητικό.


Το απόσπασμα λέει ότι η επιστροφή σε εθνικό νόμισμα δεν αποτελεί λύση από μόνη της. Η λύση απαιτεί ευρύτερες μεταρρυθμίσεις στην οικονομία. Το να κάνεις τις μεταρρυθμίσεις σε περιβάλλον έξω από την ευρωπαϊκή στήριξη κάνει τις μεταρρυθμίσεις ακόμα πιο δύσκολες. Τι είναι παραπλανητικό σε αυτά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2013)

Το παραπλανητικό είναι το "χρειάζονται μεταρρυθμίσεις" και το "δεν είναι λύση από μόνο του". Τίποτα δεν είναι λύση από μόνο του, όχι μόνο το συγκεκριμένο, άρα αυτό μάς είναι άχρηστη πληροφορία. Μεταρρυθμίσεις και μάλιστα διαρθρωτικές μπορεί να χρειάζεται μια χώρα που είναι πολύ μακριά από την χρεοκοπία, καλή ώρα χρειαζόταν η Ελλάδα και πριν 20 χρόνια. Ναι, και; Και φυσικά άμα θέλεις να χρεοκοπήσεις τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα αν έχεις δικό σου νόμισμα και φυσικά η ανάκαμψη μπορεί να επιτευχθεί καλύτερα και γρηγορότερα. Εκτός κι αν αποφασίσουν να σου κάνουνε εμπάργκο.

Δόκτορα, με δικό σου νόμισμα μπορείς να κάνεις άλλα πράγματα, διαφορετικές κινήσεις. Χωρίς έλεγχο είσαι παγιδευμένος από διάφορες απόψεις. Νομίζω ότι ξέρετε τι πράγματα συνεπάγεται το να έχει κανείς δικό του νόμισμα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το συζητήσουμε εδώ. Στα γρήγορα, μια μικρή υποτίμηση ή κόψιμο νέου χρήματος σε μικρή ποσότητα θα έλυνε μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος χωρίς να δημιουργήσει *ουσιαστικά *κανένα. Αυτά φυσικά δεν είναι οι μόνες ελευθερίες που σου δίνει το νόμισμα, αλλά ας μην την κάνουμε εδώ και τώρα αυτήν την συζήτηση.

Υπενθυμίζω, για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε, ότι δεν είμαι νοσταλγός της δραχμής, πιστεύω στο ευρώ, θέλω να μείνουμε στο ευρώ και μ' αρέσει που βρισκόμαστε στην ευρωζώνη. Αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα φάω αμάσητη την κάθε ακυριά για λαϊκή κατανάλωση που πετάει ο Ντράγκι ή όποιος. Ούτε σημαίνει ότι θεωρώ την ευρωζώνη καλοσχεδιασμένο σύστημα, χωρίς απίστευτες ατέλειες που θα 'πρεπε κάποιος να είναι εγκεφαλικά νεκρός για να μην τις δει κατά τον σχεδιασμό. Για να γίνω πιο σαφής, θεωρώ το ευρώ μια εξαιρετική ιδέα με κάκιστη υλοποίηση, πρακτικά χωρίς σχεδιασμό, δικλείδες ασφαλείας, μακρόπνοη εξέλιξη, ενοποιημένη πολιτική και σοβαρότητα. *Σχεδιάστηκε με αφέλεια και στον αέρα*: Αυτή είναι η καλοπροαίρετη άποψή μου. Οπότε, όχι, δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν λύσεις που απαιτούν πάση θυσία να κόψουμε δικό μας νόμισμα, όπως εξίσου και απολύτως ισότιμα δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν λύσεις που απαιτούν πάση θυσία να μείνουμε στο ευρώ. Λύσεις υπάρχουν, που απαιτούν διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση σε καθεμιά απ' τις δυο αυτές περιπτώσεις. Αυτή είναι η μοναδική σοβαρή άποψη που θα έπρεπε να εκστομίζει ο κάθε Ντράγκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2013)

Ελληγενή, έχω την εντύπωση ότι πιστεύεις πως βρίσκεσαι σε ένα φόρουμ όπου μπορείς να ρίξεις κάτι κάτω και να μένει εκεί, να σέρνεται και να δημιουργεί εντυπώσεις επειδή τελικά βαριέται ο κόσμος να σου απαντήσει. Έχεις γράψει απίστευτα πράγματα, για να σκίζουν τα πτυχία τους οι οικονομολόγοι όλου του κόσμου. Ειλικρινά, ή γράφεις για να γράψεις ή γράφεις απλώς για να προκαλείς άσκοπους διαλόγους. Επισημαίνω μερικά:



Hellegennes said:


> [...]αν έχεις δικό σου νόμισμα και φυσικά η ανάκαμψη μπορεί να επιτευχθεί καλύτερα και γρηγορότερα.


Πώς; Θα μας πεις και το πώς;




Hellegennes said:


> Εκτός κι αν αποφασίσουν να σου κάνουνε εμπάργκο.


Ή αν αποφασίσουν να αντιμετωπίζουν το νόμισμά σου στην πραγματική του αξία: του τυπωμένου παλιόχαρτου.




Hellegennes said:


> [...]με δικό σου νόμισμα μπορείς να κάνεις άλλα πράγματα, διαφορετικές κινήσεις.


Ναι, αλλά πες μας μία. Για μας, εδώ, στη σημερινή Ελλάδα. Με το σημερινό μας προφίλ, όχι αυτό που θα έπρεπε.




Hellegennes said:


> Χωρίς έλεγχο είσαι παγιδευμένος από διάφορες απόψεις.


Όπως είναι παγιδευμένη η πολυάνθρωπη και προικισμένη από τον Θεό οικονομική υπερδύναμη Φινλανδία, π.χ.;




Hellegennes said:


> Στα γρήγορα, μια μικρή υποτίμηση ή κόψιμο νέου χρήματος σε μικρή ποσότητα θα έλυνε μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος χωρίς να δημιουργήσει *ουσιαστικά *κανένα.


Ξέρω ότι περιμένεις την τελεσίδικη απόφαση των δικαστηρίων, αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι το 2010 είχαμε έλλειμμα >15%, καμιά 40ριά δισεκ. ευρώπουλα. Πόσο μικρή θα έπρεπε να είναι η υποτίμηση (60-80% για αρχή έγραφαν οι ξένες τράπεζες τότε) ή το κόψιμο του νέου χρήματος, έχεις κάτσει να το διανοηθείς; Αν ναι, πες το, με αριθμούς.




Hellegennes said:


> [...]ο Ντράγκι ή όποιος[...]


«Όποιον» εννοείς, τον πρόεδρο της ΕΚΤ όταν μιλάει στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο. Δίκιο θα έχεις, ας αναζητήσω τις δηλώσεις της τελευταίας τριετίας του ΚΚΒ' για απαντήσεις. Ουπς! Ούτε λέξη; Ούτε καν χρησμό;




Hellegennes said:


> Ούτε σημαίνει ότι θεωρώ την ευρωζώνη καλοσχεδιασμένο σύστημα, χωρίς απίστευτες ατέλειες που θα 'πρεπε κάποιος να είναι εγκεφαλικά νεκρός για να μην τις δει κατά τον σχεδιασμό.


Προφανώς εσύ τα ξέρεις καλύτερα, οπότε διαφώτισέ μας σχετικά.




Hellegennes said:


> [...]χωρίς δικλείδες ασφαλείας]


Τέσσερις δικλίδες, τέσσερα όρια: Δημόσιο χρέος (<60%), δημόσιο έλλειμμα (<3%), δημόσιο πλεόνασμα (<6%), πληθωρισμός <3%. Δεν χρειάζεται τίποτε περισσότερο, πέρα από πολιτικούς που να σχεδιάζουν και να ακολουθούν πολιτικές που να υλοποιούν αυτούς τους στόχους και πολίτες που να εκλέγουν αυτούς τους πολιτικούς. (Αλλιώς, ας εκλέξουν άλλους πολιτικούς και ας μην ακολουθήσουν πολιτική *ισχυρού* νομίσματος που λειτουργεί ως παγκόσμιο απόθεμα.) Και για όσους μπήκαν με μεγαλύτερο δημόσιο χρέος, πολιτικές που να το μειώσουν μακροπρόθεσμα, π.χ. σε 20 ή 30 χρόνια. 




Hellegennes said:


> *Σχεδιάστηκε με αφέλεια και στον αέρα*: Αυτή είναι η καλοπροαίρετη άποψή μου.


Ευτυχώς, είναι καλοπροαίρετη.




Hellegennes said:


> [...]δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν λύσεις που απαιτούν πάση θυσία να κόψουμε δικό μας νόμισμα, όπως εξίσου και απολύτως ισότιμα δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν λύσεις που απαιτούν πάση θυσία να μείνουμε στο ευρώ.


ισότιμα, έτσι;




Hellegennes said:


> Λύσεις υπάρχουν, που απαιτούν διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση σε καθεμιά απ' τις δυο αυτές περιπτώσεις.


Με δεδομένο ότι για τις λύσεις εντός ευρώ γίνεται συζήτηση από πολλούς και όλο και κάτι θα βρεθεί, πες μας τουλάχιστον μια από τις ισότιμες εκτός ευρώ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2013)

Δεν είναι σκοπός μου να μπω σε οικονομολογική συζήτηση. Όλα αυτά έχουν συζητηθεί κατά καιρούς και ιδιαίτερα τελευταία και όχι από τίποτα δευτεροκλασάτους αναλυτές. Ούτε καν οι εκθέσεις του ΔΝΤ δεν είναι τόσο κατηγορηματικές. Αντίστοιχες αναλύσεις έχουν γίνει για την περίπτωση της Ισλανδίας, που δεν είναι στην νομισματική ένωση. Διαφορετική περίπτωση μεν, αλλά μιλάω για τις αναλύσεις σχετικά με τον ρόλο που παίζει το νόμισμα στην υπόθεση.

Το ότι η ευρωζώνη δεν ήταν καθόλου σωστά σχεδιασμένη είναι πλέον αυταπόδεικτο, δεν βρίσκεται συμπτωματικά σε κρίση, αν και προσωπικά φώναζα γι' αυτό εδώ και μια δεκαετία. Βέβαια εγώ είμαι κανένας και φώναζα στο σπίτι μου, άντε και ιντερνετικώς. Και φυσικά δεν είναι προσωπική μας κρίση, που θα το έκανε συμπτωματικό, είναι κρίση της Ευρωζώνης. Εάν ήταν καλοσχεδιασμένη, δεν θα έτρεχαν πανικόβλητοι τελευταία στιγμή με σχέδια διάσωσης, νέα πρωτόκολλα παρέμβασης, κτλ. Και μιλάμε για πράγματα απολύτως προβλέψιμα με βάση το ιστορικό και την πορεία των χωρών και όχι τις στιγμιοτυπικές μετρήσεις που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ως κριτήρια ένταξης. Είναι δεδομένο ότι όταν φτιάχνεις μια οικονομική ένωση με κεντρικό έλεγχο αλλά ανάμεσα σε τελείως ανεξάρτητα κράτη με διαφορετικούς ρυθμούς και προοπτικές ανάπτυξης, διαφορετικού τύπου οικονομίες και διαφορετικά ισοζύγια εισαγωγών-εξαγωγών, θα αντιμετωπίσεις κάποια στιγμή προβλήματα μικρά ή μεγάλα. Και φυσικά πρέπει από την αρχή να έχεις ολοκληρωμένο σχέδιο αντιμετώπισης όλων των προβλημάτων, πολύ περισσότερο των προβλημάτων δανεισμού.

Είναι δε αυταπόδεικτο κι από το γεγονός ότι από την πρώτη στιγμή δεν υπήρχε κανένα ξεκάθαρο σχέδιο ή γνώμη. Όταν πρωτοπήγε η κυβέρνηση Παπανδρέου με το πρόβλημά μας στην Ευρώπη, η Γερμανία δήλωνε ότι δεν πρόκειται να βοηθήσει. Άλλος έλεγε έτσι, άλλος αλλιώς, άλλος δήλωνε στήριξη, άλλος έλεγε ας κόψουν τον λαιμό τους, ας βγουν απ' την ένωση, κτλ. Γενικά, κανένα σοβαρό σύστημα δεν χοροπηδάει σαν το μπαλάκι ανάμεσα σε διαφορετικές γνώμες αν υπάρχει ολοκληρωμένο σχέδιο με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές, στοχευμένο και σταθμισμένο. Ούτε καν μηχανισμός εξόδου είχε προβλεφθεί. Ούτε θα έβγαιναν μετά από τρία χρόνια να πούνε ότι κάνανε λάθη στην αρχή, κτλ, κτλ, κτλ.

Όσο για το τι χρειάζεται, λες: "Δεν χρειάζεται τίποτε περισσότερο, πέρα από πολιτικούς που να σχεδιάζουν και να ακολουθούν πολιτικές που να υλοποιούν αυτούς τους στόχους". Το θέμα δεν είναι τι χρειάζεται αλλά πώς εκπληρώνεται. Όλοι ξέρουμε να θέτουμε στόχους, δεν εκπληρώνονται όμως με μαγικά ραβδιά ούτε χωρίς συνέπειες: θετικές ή/και αρνητικές και μακροπρόθεσμες ή/και μη. Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα όσο το "θέτω στόχους και τους υλοποιώ". Κι εγώ λέω πως το "μόνο" που χρειάζεται για να γίνω πλούσιος είναι να σκεφτώ κάτι που δεν έχει σκεφτεί ποτέ κανείς. Αυτή η χρήση του _μόνο_ είναι παραπλανητική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2013)

Εξακολουθεί να με εκπλήσσει το πόσο πολλοί άνθρωποι πιστεύουν ότι η ζωή είναι ένα τελεολογικό σύστημα πλήρως προκαθοριζόμενο και ρυθμίσιμο μέσω ενός σοφού κεντρικού σχεδιασμού και δεν συνειδητοποιούν ότι η ζωή είναι ένα ταξίδι σε μια γενική κατεύθυνση όπου οι καλύτερα εφοδιασμένοι και πιο έτοιμοι να αντιμετωπίσουν τα απροβλέπτως απρόβλεπτα απλώς έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να φτάσουν στον όποιο στόχο τους.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ρεζουμέ: «Ακόμη κι αν έφευγε μια χώρα από το ευρώ πάλι θα ήταν υποχρεωμένη να συνεχίσει τις μεταρρυθμίσεις, και μάλιστα υπό πολύ χειρότερες, δυσβάστακτες συνθήκες»



Η διατύπωση του Ντράγκι είναι πονηρά διφορούμενη, θα έλεγα. Μια χώρα που θα έφευγε από το ευρώ δεν θα ήταν τύποις υποχρεωμένη να συνεχίσει τις μεταρρυθμίσεις (τις ποιες;), καθώς ο αέναος δημοσιονομικός έλεγχος που προβλέπεται πλέον στην ΕΕ (και αφορά όλους, φτωχούς και πένητες, εύτακτους και άτακτους δημοσιονομικά) αφορά, ακριβώς, τις χώρες της ευρωζώνης, όχι τα μέλη της ΕΕ γενικώς. Αυτό που εννοεί, στην ουσία, είναι «ακόμη κι αν έφευγε μια χώρα από το ευρώ πάλι θα ήταν _από τα πράγματα_ υποχρεωμένη να κρατήσει, ιδίως στην αρχή, πολύ γερά τα δημοσιονομικά χαλινάρια».

Το ανορθολογικό ρητορικό σχήμα «δεν μπορείτε καν να φύγετε από το ευρώ» / «αν φύγετε από το ευρώ τα πράγματα θα είναι χειρότερα» δεν το σχολιάζω καν. Με ενοχλεί λίγο γιατί νιώθω κάπως σαν ιθαγενής, αλλά είναι συνηθισμένο σε αυτούς τους κύκλους και δεν μου κάνει πια εντύπωση. 

Κατά τα άλλα, δεν μπαίνω καν στην ουσία της συζήτησης, κυρίως για τον πρώτο από τους όρους που θέτει ο Δρ. στο 2566 (πολιτικό προσωπικό).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εξακολουθεί να με εκπλήσσει το πόσο πολλοί άνθρωποι πιστεύουν ότι η ζωή είναι ένα τελεολογικό σύστημα πλήρως προκαθοριζόμενο και ρυθμίσιμο μέσω ενός σοφού κεντρικού σχεδιασμού και δεν συνειδητοποιούν ότι η ζωή είναι ένα ταξίδι σε μια γενική κατεύθυνση όπου οι καλύτερα εφοδιασμένοι και πιο έτοιμοι να αντιμετωπίσουν τα απροβλέπτως απρόβλεπτα απλώς έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να φτάσουν στον όποιο στόχο τους.



Καλή η φιλοσοφία, αλλά ας θυμηθούμε ότι όταν σχεδιάζεις ένα σύστημα με επιστημονικές -υποτίθεται- προδιαγραφές, δεν αφήνεις στην τύχη και στο όπως έρθουν τα πράγματα πολύ σημαντικές και προβλέψιμες παραμέτρους. Αν ήταν έτσι, η πιθανότητα να φτάσει το οποιοδήποτε διαστημικό σκάφος στον προορισμό του θα ήταν μικρότερη από το να πιάσεις το SuperEnalotto. Το να μην είναι η οικονομία σταθερή, να βρεθείς στα ενδεχόμενα χρηματοπιστωτικών κρίσεων και λοιπών προβλημάτων δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο για να αφήνεται έτσι. Σχέδιο διάσωσης θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε εξαρχής.-

Πέραν τούτου, έχουμε και παραδείγματα άλλων ενώσεων που τα πάνε καλύτερα. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν το αφήσουμε στην άκρη αυτό, ένα σύστημα που σχεδιάζεται για να συμπεριλάβει ξεχωριστά κράτη, με ανεξάρτητες κυβερνήσεις, πρέπει να έχει πολύ ισχυρά πλαίσια και πολύ καλά ορισμένες δικλείδες, σε ένα δομημένο και προμελετημένο σχέδιο αντιμετώπισης της όποια προβλέψιμης κατάστασης. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και πράγματα που δεν μπορείς να προβλέψεις, αλλά εδώ δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με τίποτα τέτοιο. Δεν έπεσε ξαφνικά ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι μας. Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, η οικονομία δεν είναι απλά τέσσερις δείκτες που προσπαθείς να ελέγξεις, αλλιώς η οικονομολογική εκπαίδευση θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα σύντομη και ακριβής.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Όταν κάποιος λέει «Καλύτερα το Α από το Β, γι’ αυτόν κι αυτόν το λόγο», δεν σημαίνει ότι θεωρεί το Α τέλειο. Συμφωνούμε αρχικά ότι δεν θέλομε το Β, και το κάνουμε με σαφέστατο τρόπο. Και στη συνέχεια αρχίζουμε συζήτηση για το πώς θα βελτιώσουμε το Α. Στο #2569 ο drsiebenmal προσπαθεί να ξεκαθαρίσει τα πράγματα. Κάνε κι εσύ, Helle, μια προσπάθεια να βεβαιωθείς ότι ξέρεις τι θέλεις και ας κάνουμε κι εμείς μια συζήτηση για τη βελτίωση του ατελέστατου ευρώ (λες και δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές). Αλλά τη συζήτηση για επιστροφή στη δραχμή τη θεωρώ χαμένο χρόνο. Τη συζητούν ή αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται ή αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν τι μας γίνεται ή αυτοί που έχουν πολύ ύποπτα πράγματα στο νου τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2013)

Ελληγεννή, εξακολουθείς να πετάς την μπάλα στην εξέδρα και να συνεισφέρεις εκπληκτικά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία όπως αυτό το «_Πέραν τούτου, έχουμε και παραδείγματα άλλων ενώσεων που τα πάνε καλύτερα_». Θέλεις να μας δώσεις ένα από αυτά τα παραδείγματα;

Πιδύε, όλες οι χώρες της ΕΕ πλην ΗΒ, Δανίας και Σουηδίας έχουν αυτοδεσμευτεί μέσω συνθήκης (Μάαστριχτ) ότι θα ενταχθούν στο ευρώ το ταχύτερο δυνατό, προωθώντας παράλληλα και τις άλλες πολιτικές (πέραν των αριθμητικών δεικτών) που είναι απαραίτητες για τη λειτουργία μιας περιοχής ενιαίου νομίσματος όπως π.χ. η κινητικότητα κεφαλαίων και εργασίας. Επομένως, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς θα μπορούσε μια χώρα να παραβεί αυτή την αυτοδέσμευσή της και να παραμείνει στην ΕΕ χωρίς να υπάρξει νέα συνθήκη, με τη συμφωνία και των 28, που θα της το επιτρέπει. Φυσικά, κάθε κράτος διαθέτει πάντα τη δυνατότητα της μονομερούς παραβίασης των συνθηκών για εθνικό συμφέρον, αλλά πρέπει να είναι σαφές ότι παραβιάζοντας μονομερώς μια θεμελιώδη συμφωνία της ΕΕ δυσκολεύεις ουσιαστικά τη θέση σου, αν θέλεις και να παραμένεις εκεί. Προφανώς, η συγκεκριμένη πολιτική (έξοδος από το ευρώ με ταυτόχρονη έξοδο από την ΕΕ) είναι διαθέσιμη στους Έλληνες πολίτες και διαθέτει υπαρκτούς εκπροσώπους, μέσα και έξω από το Κοινοβούλιο.

Για το πολιτικό προσωπικό, ελπίζω να είναι σαφές ότι αναφερόμουν σε όλο το τρέχον πολιτικό προσωπικό της χώρας, με τα όποια θετικά και τα όποια αρνητικά του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όταν κάποιος λέει «Καλύτερα το Α από το Β, γι’ αυτόν κι αυτόν το λόγο», δεν σημαίνει ότι θεωρεί το Α τέλειο. Συμφωνούμε αρχικά ότι δεν θέλομε το Β, και το κάνουμε με σαφέστατο τρόπο. Και στη συνέχεια αρχίζουμε συζήτηση για το πώς θα βελτιώσουμε το Α. Στο #2569 ο drsiebenmal προσπαθεί να ξεκαθαρίσει τα πράγματα. Κάνε κι εσύ, Helle, μια προσπάθεια να βεβαιωθείς ότι ξέρεις τι θέλεις και ας κάνουμε κι εμείς μια συζήτηση για τη βελτίωση του ατελέστατου ευρώ (λες και δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές). Αλλά τη συζήτηση για επιστροφή στη δραχμή τη θεωρώ χαμένο χρόνο. Τη συζητούν ή αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται ή αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν τι μας γίνεται ή αυτοί που έχουν πολύ ύποπτα πράγματα στο νου τους.



Ναι, όμως κι εγώ είπα απ' την αρχή ότι είναι καλύτερο το Α και αυτή είναι η τρίτη φορά που το επισημαίνω. Όχι όμως γιατί η επιστροφή στην δραχμή -ή σε άλλο εθνικό νόμισμα, τέλος πάντων- είναι πράξη αυτοκτονίας και δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε διαφορετικού τύπου λύσεις.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ελληγεννή, εξακολουθείς να πετάς την μπάλα στην εξέδρα και να συνεισφέρεις εκπληκτικά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία όπως αυτό το «_Πέραν τούτου, έχουμε και παραδείγματα άλλων ενώσεων που τα πάνε καλύτερα_». Θέλεις να μας δώσεις ένα από αυτά τα παραδείγματα;



Σταματήστε να ονομάζετε αποπροσανατολισμό της συζήτησης την χρήση παράλληλων παραδειγμάτων, πραγματικά με εκνευρίζει. Και ναι, έχω παράδειγμα φυσικά: την Αμερική. Δεν το αναφέρω για να συζητήσουμε τα προβλήματα της Αμερικής, *αυτό *θα ήταν πέταγμα της μπάλας στην εξέδρα. Το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει ως παραλληλισμός είναι το πόσο πιο έτοιμη είναι η Αμερική να αντιμετωπίσει τα οικονομικά προβλήματα των πολιτειών της. Η Ευρωζώνη βέβαια δεν είναι ένα κράτος, αλλά αυτός είναι ένας παραπάνω λόγος για τον οποίον θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε καλύτερη και προσεκτικότερη σχεδίαση του μοντέλου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2013)

Α, οι άλλες ενώσεις (στον πληθυντικό) είναι η Αμερική. Που έχει (θεωρητικά) ίδιο νόμισμα 230 χρόνια και στην πραγματικότητα 150.

Αν θέλεις να μη σε κατηγορούν ότι πετάς την μπάλα στην εξέδρα, να μη χρησιμοποιείς θεμελιωδώς διαφορετικά παραδείγματα. Η ευρωπαϊκή προσπάθεια δεν διαφέρει μόνο στο ότι δεν είναι ενιαίο το κράτος, αλλά και ότι δεν υπάρχει ενιαία (ίσια ίσα, υπάρχει αντίθετη) εθνική συνείδηση, δεν υπάρχει κινητικότητα κλπ κλπ. Αυτά, όμως, (και άλλα πολλά) είναι προϋποθέσεις για το ενιαίο νόμισμα· οι πολιτικοί που το θέσπισαν πίστευαν ότι οι επόμενες γενιές Ευρωπαίων θα συμπλήρωναν τα κουτάκια, αλλά δυστυχώς, η κρίση που ξεκίνησε από την Αμερική (ναι...) τους έπιασε όλους, τους ιστορικά ελάσσονες πολιτικούς άντρες και γυναίκες, να ασχολούνται με εθνικιστικές μικροπολιτικές και γραφειοκρατικές σαχλαμάρες.

Όμως η Ευρώπη απλώς δεν έχει άλλον τρόπο να πορευτεί. Ή θα ομογενοποιηθεί, κάπως, ώστε να παρουσιάζει μια κοινότητα 500-600 εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων που θα βασιστούν στις κοινές παραδόσεις που τους ενώνουν και όχι σε αυτές που τους χωρίζουν ή θα γίνει κινεζοϊνδικό μεζεδάκι.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πιδύε, όλες οι χώρες της ΕΕ πλην ΗΒ, Δανίας και Σουηδίας έχουν αυτοδεσμευτεί μέσω συνθήκης (Μάαστριχτ) ότι θα ενταχθούν στο ευρώ το ταχύτερο δυνατό, προωθώντας παράλληλα και τις άλλες πολιτικές (πέραν των αριθμητικών δεικτών) που είναι απαραίτητες για τη λειτουργία μιας περιοχής ενιαίου νομίσματος όπως π.χ. η κινητικότητα κεφαλαίων και εργασίας. Επομένως, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς θα μπορούσε μια χώρα να παραβεί αυτή την αυτοδέσμευσή της και να παραμείνει στην ΕΕ χωρίς να υπάρξει νέα συνθήκη, με τη συμφωνία και των 28, που θα της το επιτρέπει. Φυσικά, κάθε κράτος διαθέτει πάντα τη δυνατότητα της μονομερούς παραβίασης των συνθηκών για εθνικό συμφέρον, αλλά πρέπει να είναι σαφές ότι παραβιάζοντας μονομερώς μια θεμελιώδη συμφωνία της ΕΕ δυσκολεύεις ουσιαστικά τη θέση σου, αν θέλεις και να παραμένεις εκεί. Προφανώς, η συγκεκριμένη πολιτική (έξοδος από το ευρώ με ταυτόχρονη έξοδο από την ΕΕ) είναι διαθέσιμη στους Έλληνες πολίτες και διαθέτει υπαρκτούς εκπροσώπους, μέσα και έξω από το Κοινοβούλιο.


Νομικά δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη μια χώρα που φεύγει από την ευρωζώνη να φύγει από την ΕΕ. Δεν έχω κουράγιο να ψάχνω τώρα, αλλά αν δεν κάνω πολύ λάθος, μια νομική μελέτη που είχε παραγγείλει η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή είχε αποφανθεί πως μόνο το αντίθετο είναι αδύνατο, να φύγει από την ΕΕ μια χώρα και να παραμείνει στην ευρωζώνη. 

Για τις πολιτικές συνέπειες συμφωνώ, θα υπάρχουν. Αυτό που σχολίασα απλώς είναι αυτό που εξέλαβα ως σκόπιμη υποκρισία των δηλώσεων Ντράγκι (και των μυριάδων σχετικών δηλώσεων της ευρωκρατίας). 



drsiebenmal said:


> Για το πολιτικό προσωπικό, ελπίζω να είναι σαφές ότι αναφερόμουν σε όλο το τρέχον πολιτικό προσωπικό της χώρας, με τα όποια θετικά και τα όποια αρνητικά του.


Σαφέστατο, κι εγώ σ' αυτό αναφερόμουν. Εννοούσα πως ζόρικα κόλπα του τύπου ανάκαμψη μέσω νομισματικής πολιτικής απαιτούν πολύ μεγάλη παραγωγή πραγματικής πολιτικής σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Δεν μ' αρέσουν τα καφενειακά για τους άχρηστους πολιτικούς, αλλά ειλικρινά δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ ένα τέτοιο σενάριο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

pidyo said:


> ζόρικα κόλπα του τύπου ανάκαμψη μέσω νομισματικής πολιτικής απαιτούν πολύ μεγάλη παραγωγή πραγματικής πολιτικής σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα



Άψογη διατύπωση. :up:

(Ή σχεδόν άψογη, διότι φυσικά δεν εννοείς κάποια μονοδιάστατη «νομισματική πολιτική», αλλά αυτήν που συνοδεύεται από την «παραγωγή πραγματικής πολιτικής» με στόχο την πολύπλευρη ανταγωνιστικότητα, τη σταθερότητα, τη σαφήνεια στόχων κτλ κτλ.)


----------



## pidyo (Dec 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άψογη διατύπωση. :up:



Άψογη με την ασυνταξία που βγάζει μάτι; Οπαδός της αττικής σύνταξης κι εσύ;


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Ορίστε, το έφτιαξα, για να μην έρχεται πάλι η συζήτηση στις συντάξεις. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, οι άλλες ενώσεις (στον πληθυντικό) είναι η Αμερική. Που έχει (θεωρητικά) ίδιο νόμισμα 230 χρόνια και στην πραγματικότητα 150.
> 
> Αν θέλεις να μη σε κατηγορούν ότι πετάς την μπάλα στην εξέδρα, να μη χρησιμοποιείς θεμελιωδώς διαφορετικά παραδείγματα. Η ευρωπαϊκή προσπάθεια δεν διαφέρει μόνο στο ότι δεν είναι ενιαίο το κράτος, αλλά και ότι δεν υπάρχει ενιαία (ίσια ίσα, υπάρχει αντίθετη) εθνική συνείδηση, δεν υπάρχει κινητικότητα κλπ κλπ. Αυτά, όμως, (και άλλα πολλά) είναι προϋποθέσεις για το ενιαίο νόμισμα· οι πολιτικοί που το θέσπισαν πίστευαν ότι οι επόμενες γενιές Ευρωπαίων θα συμπλήρωναν τα κουτάκια, αλλά δυστυχώς, η κρίση που ξεκίνησε από την Αμερική (ναι...) τους έπιασε όλους, τους ιστορικά ελάσσονες πολιτικούς άντρες και γυναίκες, να ασχολούνται με εθνικιστικές μικροπολιτικές και γραφειοκρατικές σαχλαμάρες.
> 
> Όμως η Ευρώπη απλώς δεν έχει άλλον τρόπο να πορευτεί. Ή θα ομογενοποιηθεί, κάπως, ώστε να παρουσιάζει μια κοινότητα 500-600 εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων που θα βασιστούν στις κοινές παραδόσεις που τους ενώνουν και όχι σε αυτές που τους χωρίζουν ή θα γίνει κινεζοϊνδικό μεζεδάκι.



Μόνο που αυτά ήταν γνωστά και ήταν οι λόγοι για τους οποίους το σύστημα έπρεπε να είναι καλοφτιαγμένο, αντί να έχουμε συνεχείς νεφελοπτώσεις και ανοιχτά στόματα. Φροντίζεις πρώτα να φτιάξεις την βάση και πάνω σ' αυτήν να στηρίξεις το σύστημα και όχι να φτιάξεις το σύστημα ελπίζοντας ότι αυτό θα αναγκάζει τις μελλοντικές γενιές να φτιάξουν την βάση και ως τότε να ισορροπείς σε πύργο τζένγκα. Ότι εντάξει μωρέ, τα προβλήματα θα φιξαριστούν στο μέλλον, τι κι αν καταρρεύσουν 2-3 χώρες και πεθάνουν χιλιάδες και πεινάσουν εκατομμύρια; Δεν είναι αυτά σοβαροί λόγοι ώστε να στήσεις ένα σύστημα σε μια ώριμη, σταθερή και απόλυτα -όσο είναι ανθρωπίνως δυνατόν- μελετημένη βάση; Αν αυτά δεν είναι δομικά προβλήματα της Ευρωζώνης, δεν ξέρω τι είναι.

Α, και για να μην το ξεχάσω, με κατηγορούν ότι πετάω την μπάλα στην εξέδρα όταν δεν τους αρέσει το παράδειγμα. Τα παραδείγματα είναι για συγκρίσεις, δεν είναι ταυτόσημες περιπτώσεις. Η παρομοίωση γίνεται ως προς κάτι συγκεκριμένο, προφανώς θα υπάρχουν διαφορές, αλλά αν επιλέγεις να εστιάσεις σ' αυτές τότε δεν έχεις διάθεση να ασχοληθείς με το αντικείμενο του παραλληλισμού. Ε, αυτό ναι, είναι αποπροσανατολισμός. Αυτά γιατί δεν μ' αρέσουν οι καραμέλες περί αποπροσανατολισμών. Δεν γίνεται να συζητάς μόνο τις πτυχές που εσύ -ο άλφα- θεωρείς σημαντικές και να υποβιβάζεις τις άλλες που δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν ή δεν ταιριάζουν σ' αυτό που λες και να κατηγορείς τον άλλον -τον βήτα- για εξεδροσφαίριση. Ας συμφωνήσουμε τουλάχιστον ότι αποπροσανατολισμός είναι όταν εισάγεις στην συζήτηση λεπτομέρειες που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την ουσία της υπόθεσης και να προσπαθείς να στρέψεις την συζήτηση σε άλλο αντικείμενο. Αυτά δεν τα λέω με καθόλου αρνητική διάθεση. Ας φτιάχνουμε κόμβους επαφής, μην προσπαθούμε να ακυρώνουμε τα γραφόμενα των άλλων με εκφράσεις πασπαρτού και αφορισμούς.



pidyo said:


> Δεν έχω κουράγιο να ψάχνω τώρα, αλλά αν δεν κάνω πολύ λάθος, μια νομική μελέτη που είχε παραγγείλει η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή είχε αποφανθεί πως μόνο το αντίθετο είναι αδύνατο, να φύγει από την ΕΕ μια χώρα και να παραμείνει στην ευρωζώνη.



Μάλλον έτσι είναι, ωστόσο και παρότι παράτυπα (μονομερώς) το Μαυροβούνιο χρησιμοποιεί το ευρώ ως επίσημο νόμισμα. Φυσικά υπάρχουν αντιρρήσεις αλλά δεν έχει γίνει και κάποια κίνηση για να τους αποτρέψουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2013)

Χέλλε, εγώ επιμένω ότι το μοναδικό κοινό στη σύγκριση δολαρίου-ευρώ είναι ότι πρόκειται για μεγάλους πληθυσμούς με κοινό νόμισμα, αλλά και η Κίνα και η Ινδία έχουν ακόμη μεγαλύτερο πληθυσμό και επίσης κοινό νόμισμα. Και λοιπόν;

Αφού όμως ισχυρίζεσαι ότι φέρνεις το δολάριο ως παράδειγμα προς σύγκριση με το ευρώ, κάνε τότε και τον κόπο να αναφέρεις δύο ή τρία ή πέντε ή δέκα σημεία που συγκρίνεις με τα συν και τα πλην, για να καταλάβει και ο αδαέστερος τι θα έπρεπε να έχουν σχεδιάσει καλύτερα οι άσχετοι ευρωσχεδιαστές. Γιατί, ας πούμε, το να ζητάς να έχουν προβλέψει την κρίση των subprime που δεν πρόβλεψαν οι Αμερικανοί με το δολάριο και από όπου ξεκίνησαν όλα είναι τουλάχιστον αβάσιμο. Με άλλα λόγια, εξήγησε γιατί φέρνεις το παράδειγμα που επικαλείσαι.

Αλλιώς σταμάτα να πετάς την μπάλα στην εξέδρα επικαλούμενος άσχετα παραδείγματα και να παραπονιέσαι όταν σου το επισημαίνουν.

Και το παράδειγμα με το Μαυροβούνιο είναι άλλο ένα άσχετο παράδειγμα, αφού δεν συμμετέχει στη διοίκηση του ευρώ. Ελπίζω να σου είναι σαφής η διαφορά μεταξύ του «κόβω διεθνές νόμισμα»και «χρησιμοποιώ διεθνές νόμισμα». Υπάρχουν και παραδείγματα με χώρες που κόβουν ευρώ χωρίς να είναι μέλη της ΕΕ, αλλά ακόμη κι αυτό, άσχετο παράδειγμα θα ήταν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ότι εντάξει μωρέ, τα προβλήματα θα φιξαριστούν στο μέλλον, τι κι αν καταρρεύσουν 2-3 χώρες και πεθάνουν χιλιάδες και πεινάσουν εκατομμύρια; Δεν είναι αυτά σοβαροί λόγοι ώστε να στήσεις ένα σύστημα σε μια ώριμη, σταθερή και απόλυτα -όσο είναι ανθρωπίνως δυνατόν- μελετημένη βάση; Αν αυτά δεν είναι δομικά προβλήματα της Ευρωζώνης, δεν ξέρω τι είναι.


Αυτά είναι προβλήματα του κοινού νομίσματος; Η Ιρλανδία, η Ισπανία, η Ελλάδα και η Ιταλία υποφέρουν λόγω του κοινού νομίσματος; Άρα καλά λες ότι η έξοδος μπορεί να είναι λύση. Αφού δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε εμείς λύσεις, ας βγούμε από το ευρώ και ας αφήσουμε τις αγορές να μας λύσουν το πρόβλημα της ανταγωνιστικότητας, ξέρουν αυτές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε, εγώ επιμένω ότι το μοναδικό κοινό στη σύγκριση δολαρίου-ευρώ είναι ότι πρόκειται για μεγάλους πληθυσμούς με κοινό νόμισμα, αλλά και η Κίνα και η Ινδία έχουν ακόμη μεγαλύτερο πληθυσμό και επίσης κοινό νόμισμα. Και λοιπόν;



Κατά βάση ναι, όχι όμως ακριβώς. Οι ΗΠΑ είναι μια ένωση ομόσπονδων πολιτειών κάτω από την ίδια οικονομική βάση, αλλά κατά τα άλλα με αρκετά μεγάλες διαφορές μεταξύ τους. Διαφορετικό νομικό σύστημα, διαφορετικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, διαφορετική διαχείριση, διαφορετική κουλτούρα, κτλ. Στην ουσία είναι μια ομάδα αρκετά ομογενών κρατών, όχι όμως ένα ενιαίο κράτος με μεγάλο πληθυσμό. Αυτό που τους ενώνει περισσότερο από κάθε τι άλλο είναι το νόμισμα και το οικονομικό σύστημα εν γένει. Και γι' αυτό είναι τόσο επιτυχημένο σαν κράτος. Είναι έτοιμοι να αντιμετωπίσουν την οικονομική κατάρρευση οποιασδήποτε πολιτείας, να την στηρίξουν οικονομικά, να κόψουν χρήμα αν χρειαστεί και να μην παίζουν παιχνίδια δηλώσεων στα ΜΜΕ.

Από εκεί και πέρα, αρνούμαι να κάνω οικονομική ανάλυση όταν αντιμετωπίζεις απ' την αρχή με στερεότυπο τρόπο ό,τι πω. Ήδη εξήγησα ότι το λάθος στο ευρώ είναι δομικό. Δεν υπάρχει κοινή οικονομική βάση και κοινός οικονομικός σχεδιασμός. Τα κριτήρια σύγκλισης δεν διασφαλίζουν τίποτα άλλο από το ότι την δεδομένη στιγμή το κράτος λογιστικά πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις. Το πρώτο βήμα για να φτιαχτεί μια οικονομική ένωση είναι να διασφαλίσεις την κοινή οικονομική βάση και ότι μακρόπνοα υπάρχουν κοινές πολιτικές που πρέπει να ακολουθηθούν. Αν αφήσεις 20 κράτη να κάνουν ό,τι λάχει στον καθένα, πας γυρεύοντας για μπελάδες.

Να σημειώσω βέβαια ότι σήμερα η Ευρωζώνη είναι πιο έτοιμη να αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοια προβλήματα, αλλά δεν υπήρχε απολύτως κανένα σχέδιο πριν το 2010. Χρειάστηκε να δημιουργηθεί το πρόβλημα -που δεν ήταν καθόλου απρόβλεπτο- και μετά να θυμηθούν ότι δεν έχουν σχέδιο διάσωσης.

Οπότε λοιπόν θα ρωτήσω εγώ εσένα: ποια ακριβώς ήταν τα μέτρα πού πήρε η Ευρωζώνη, κατά τον σχεδιασμό, ώστε να διασφαλίσει πως οι οικονομικοί δείκτες των κριτηρίων σύγκλισης θα παραμείνουν σταθεροί σε βάθος χρόνου; Ποιες ήταν οι οικονομικές πολιτικές ή κατευθυντήριες γραμμές που όριζε; Ποιος ο μηχανισμός ελέγχου και ποιος ο μηχανισμός στήριξης; Τι μέτρα σχεδιάστηκαν ώστε να ληφθούν σε περίπτωση απόκλισης;



drsiebenmal said:


> Και το παράδειγμα με το Μαυροβούνιο είναι άλλο ένα άσχετο παράδειγμα, αφού δεν συμμετέχει στη διοίκηση του ευρώ. Ελπίζω να σου είναι σαφής η διαφορά μεταξύ του «κόβω διεθνές νόμισμα»και «χρησιμοποιώ διεθνές νόμισμα». Υπάρχουν και παραδείγματα με χώρες που κόβουν ευρώ χωρίς να είναι μέλη της ΕΕ, οπότε ακόμη κι αυτό, άσχετο παράδειγμα θα ήταν.



Α, εμείς συμμετέχουμε στην διοίκηση του ευρώ. Και ποια διοικητική απόφαση πήραμε ή σε τι ακριβώς επηρεάσαμε τις αποφάσεις; Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι έγραψα "μονομερώς", οπότε δεν θα έπρεπε καν να αναρωτιέσαι για το αν μου είναι σαφής η Χ ή η Ψ διαφορά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αυτά είναι προβλήματα του κοινού νομίσματος;



Δεν είναι προβλήματα που *προκύπτουν *απ' το κοινό νόμισμα, αν αυτό εννοείς. Είναι όμως προβλήματα διοίκησης και σχεδιασμού της ένωσης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν είναι προβλήματα που *προκύπτουν *απ' το κοινό νόμισμα, αν αυτό εννοείς. Είναι όμως προβλήματα διοίκησης και σχεδιασμού της ένωσης.



Α, ναι, ξέχασα, δεν φταίνε οι ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις, ιδίως εκείνου του πώς τον λένε... Ο σχεδιασμός της Ένωσης φταίει. Καλό κι αυτό.
Θα συμφωνήσω. Έπρεπε να έχει έρθει η τρόικα στο μέσο της θητείας του Κωστάκη και να του είχε κάνει τα μούτρα κιμά, όχι να τον πιάνει ο Λουξεμβούργιος με το σεις και με το σας και με το παρακαλώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Α, ναι, ξέχασα, δεν φταίνε οι ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις, ιδίως εκείνου του πώς τον λένε... Ο σχεδιασμός της Ένωσης φταίει. Καλό κι αυτό.
> Θα συμφωνήσω. Έπρεπε να έχει έρθει η τρόικα στο μέσο της θητείας του Κωστάκη και να του είχε κάνει τα μούτρα κιμά, όχι να τον πιάνει ο Λουξεμβούργιος με το σεις και με το σας και με το παρακαλώ.



Έχω την αμυδρή εντύπωση ότι μαζί μιλάμε και χώρια καταλαβαίνουμε. Εγώ δεν είπα ότι η *αιτία *του δημοσιονομικού μας προβλήματος είναι η Ευρωζώνη, ότι δηλαδή η Ευρωζώνη δημιούργησε το πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας. Στην *αντιμετώπιση *και την *πρόβλεψη *του προβλήματος είναι το θέμα, γιατί ο σχεδιασμός της Ευρωζώνης ήταν ανέκδοτο. Παρεμπιπτόντως, όχι γιατί ήταν ανίκανοι ή τεμπέληδες αλλά πολύ απλά διότι δεν τους ενδιέφερε και ήταν αρκετά υπερόπτες ώστε να πιστεύουν ότι ένα ενδεχόμενο πρόβλημα ενός από τα μικρότερα μέλη δεν θα τους επηρέαζε. Το οποίο δεν θα ήταν και πολύ λάθος αν δεν συνέπιπτε με μια παγκόσμια κρίση και ταυτόχρονα προβλήματα σε πολλαπλά μέλη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2013)

Άρα οι εθνικές κυβερνήσεις είναι ανεύθυνες και δεν εφαρμόζανε τα όρια που είχε βάλει η ΕΕ, οι χρηματαγορές και οι τράπεζες είναι ανεύθυνες, η αγορά ακινήτων κάνει του κεφαλιού της, αλλά αυτοί που σχεδίασαν το ευρώ (γνωρίζοντας την ανευθυνότητα όλων αυτών) δεν σκέφτηκαν τρόπους να επιβάλλουν τα όρια και να διασώζουν τράπεζες και αγορές ακινήτων που ξέφευγαν από τα όρια — όπως έκανε με τις τράπεζες και την αγορά ακινήτων η οργανωμένη ενιαία νομισματική ένωση των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών της Αμερικής;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, κανείς δεν χρειαζόταν την ΕΕ να τους πει ότι πρέπει να κρατήσουν το έλλειμμα χαμηλό και το χρέος σε ποσοστό χαμηλότερο του 100% επί του ΑΕΠ. Σιγά μην την χρειάζονταν να τους πει ότι για να πληρώσεις μισθούς χρειάζεσαι χρήμα. Ποια μέτρα έλαβε για να τα διασφαλίσει όλα αυτά είναι το θέμα. Δεδομένου ότι πας να κάνεις μια ένωση, κάτι εξόχως σοβαρό και με πάρα πολύ σοβαρές συνέπειες αν αποτύχει, οφείλεις τουλάχιστον να σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν θα στηρίξεις το εγχείρημα στις καλές προθέσεις όλων. Έκανα παραπάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις:

"ποια ακριβώς ήταν τα μέτρα πού πήρε η Ευρωζώνη, κατά τον σχεδιασμό, ώστε να διασφαλίσει πως οι οικονομικοί δείκτες των κριτηρίων σύγκλισης θα παραμείνουν σταθεροί σε βάθος χρόνου; Ποιες ήταν οι οικονομικές πολιτικές ή κατευθυντήριες γραμμές που όριζε; Ποιος ο μηχανισμός ελέγχου και ποιος ο μηχανισμός στήριξης; Τι μέτρα σχεδιάστηκαν ώστε να ληφθούν σε περίπτωση απόκλισης;"

Οι ΗΠΑ, πάντως, είχαν σχέδιο και το εφάρμοσαν και πολύ γρήγορα είχε αποτελέσματα. Αντιθέτως, συμπεριφορά νηπιαγωγείου:

Economy Minister Rainer Bruederle said that his government "does not intend to give a cent" to Greece in financial aid (άρθρο του BBC -05 Μαρτίου του 2010).

Επίσης, από το ίδιο άρθρο:

The president of the European Central Bank, Jean-Claude Trichet, has dismissed the idea of the IMF providing financial aid for Greece. "I do not trust that it would be appropriate to have the introduction of the IMF as a supplier of help through standby or through any kind of such help," he told reporters in Frankfurt on Thursday.

Αν αυτή είναι η προσέγγιση σοβαρής ένωσης, να μην ξέρει που της πάνε τα τέσσερα στο πρώτο πρόβλημα που βρει μπροστά της, τότε έχουμε διαφορετικό ορισμό της σοβαρότητας. Το "δεν σας δίνω cent, νια νια νια" δεν νομίζω να το έλεγα ούτε στο νηπιαγωγείο. Μετά άλλαξαν γνώμη για το ΔΝΤ και για τον δανεισμό από την ΕΚΤ, αλλά ήθελαν σκληρότερα μέτρα. Δυο χρόνια μετά διαπίστωσαν ότι πήραν λάθος μέτρα και ότι προσέγγισαν λάθος την υπόθεση στην αρχή. Αυτά είναι οργανωμένα συστήματα! Όχι, παίζουμε!


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2013)

Βλέπω ότι μάλλον εσύ δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις αυτά που λέω. Δεν διαφωνώ με την αδυναμία της ΕΕ να επιβάλει τους απαραίτητους ελέγχους και περιορισμούς. Τώρα ξεκίνησε να το κάνει. Και είναι μακριά από το να έχει κοινή οικονομική πολιτική, έστω σαν εκείνη των ΗΠΑ. Που κι αυτή αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα που δεν είχε προβλέψει, αλλά σαν μία χώρα είχε την ευελιξία να τα μπαλώσει πιο γρήγορα. Και δεν σχολιάζω κατά πόσο είναι του γούστου μας ακόμα κι αυτά που μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε για το μέλλον. Που δεν ξέρουμε (και δεν ξέρω αν ξέρουν και οι αποπάνω) τι ακριβώς θα είναι. Βεβαίως —μα ποιος έχει αντίρρηση;— έχει πολλά προβλήματα η Ευρωζώνη, πιθανότατα περισσότερα από όσα θα ήθελε ή θα περίμενε κανείς από μια Ένωση που έγινε όπως έγινε, και σε οικονομικό περιβάλλον διαφορετικό από εκείνο που ακολούθησε. Είτε συμφωνεί κανείς είτε όχι με την Κοινότητα και το στόχο της κοινής οικονομικής πολιτικής, μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι αργά ή γρήγορα θα βελτιώνεται (για τα δικά της τα μέτρα) — αλλιώς θα διαλυθεί και θα γίνει μεζεδάκια για τις νέες οικονομικές δυνάμεις όπως είπε ο δόκτωρ. Πιθανότατα οι νέες δυνάμεις θα ισχυροποιούνται και η Ευρώπη θα ακολουθεί με αργούς ρυθμούς, χάνοντας σε σχέση με τους άλλους, εκτός αν συμβούν απρόβλεπτα πράγματα. Επίσης, δεν ξέρουμε αν μέσα στην ίδια την Ευρώπη θα βλέπουμε να μεγαλώνουν ή να μικραίνουν οι ανισότητες — οι ανισότητες μεταξύ κρατών ή και μεταξύ πολιτών. Θα μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας και πολλές φορές θα αργούμε πολύ να μάθουμε, θα φτάνουμε στο αμήν και ένα βήμα πριν από τον γκρεμό. Δεν θα είναι εύκολες οι προσαρμογές γιατί έχουν γίνει πολλά λάθη, που θα πρέπει να πληρωθούν, και υπάρχουν μεγάλες ανισότητες σε σχέση με την Ανατολή, που θα πρέπει να εξισορροπηθούν. Μέσα σ' αυτό το δύσκολο περιβάλλον πρέπει να γίνουμε όλοι σοφότεροι και πιο ειλικρινείς και να μην είμαστε μια συνεχής αντιπολίτευση, αλλά καμιά φορά να χτίζουμε και μαζί. Δες όμως που, ακόμα κι εδώ μέσα ήθελες σώνει και καλά να κάνεις την αντιπολίτευση. Όταν η συζήτηση αφορά την επιστροφή στη δραχμή, εσύ ήθελες σώνει και καλά να κάνεις κριτική στην ευρωζώνη. Όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να κάνουμε κριτική στην ευρωζώνη, θα την κάνουμε για να γίνει καλύτερη η ευρωζώνη, όχι για να γυρίσουμε στη δραχμή. Όταν θα κάνουμε κριτική στον κοινοβουλευτισμό, θα τον κάνουμε για να γίνει καλύτερος ο κοινοβουλευτισμός, όχι για να επιλέξουμε χρυσαυγίτικες λύσεις. Και ούτω καθεξής.

Για να τελειώνουμε, η ερώτηση είναι απλή: (α) Θέλεις να μείνουμε στην ευρωζώνη και να βελτιωθεί η (κακή, κάκιστη αν θες) ευρωζώνη (και ας πιάσουμε συζήτηση για την κατεύθυνση) ή (β) θες να επιστρέψουμε στη δραχμή; Τόσο απλό ήταν, %[email protected]^@%#, το αιωρούμενο ερώτημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2013)

Σ' αυτό το %[email protected]^@%# το αιωρούμενο ερώτημα απάντησα εδώ, εδώ κι εδώ, στην αρχή της πρώτης, τρίτης και πρώτης παραγράφου αντίστοιχα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μου κάνεις ξανά και ξανά την ίδια ερώτηση.

Αρχικά δεν έκανα κριτική στην Ευρωζώνη, έκανα κριτική σε δηλώσεις του τύπου "η επιστροφή στην δραχμή δεν θα λύσει τίποτα από μόνη της". Είπα πάρα πολύ ξεκάθαρα, κι αυτή ήταν η κριτική μου σ' αυτήν την δήλωση για λαϊκή κατανάλωση, ότι ούτε η παραμονή στο ευρώ δεν λύνει τίποτα από μόνη της. Εκτός κι αν πιστεύει κανείς σας ότι η παραμονή στο ευρώ, χωρίς μεταρρυθμίσεις και διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές, είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς καλύτερη από την επιστροφή στην δραχμή, με κάποιον μαγικό, μεταφυσικό τρόπο. Αν αυτή είναι η άποψή σας να την συζητήσουμε, να δούμε μαζί τις μαγικές ιδιότητες του ευρώ απουσία μεταρρυθμίσεων. Κάπου εκεί ήρθε η κριτική στην ίδια την Ευρωζώνη, γιατί εγώ όχι μόνο μαγική αλλά εντελώς απροετοίμαστη την είδα. Στην πορεία, όπως σημείωσα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, βελτιώθηκαν τα αντανακλαστικά της. Πολύ αργά, αλλά βελτιώθηκαν.


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2013)

Πάντως παίδες, στην συζήτηση δηλώνω team Helle, ίσως γιατί καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση γκρίνια για το γιατί το λέει. 
Κι εγώ είμαι υπέρ του ευρώ, αλλά πιστεύω ότι όπως και πολλά άλλα που έκανε η ΕΕ τη δεκαετία του '90 ήταν μάλλον πολύ αισιόδοξα σχεδιασμένο και δυστυχώς, τα μετέπειτα προβλήματα δεν φαίνεται να οδήγησαν σε πιο στενές σχέσεις μεταξύ των χωρών (όλοι είναι συνεργάσιμοι όταν είναι όλα καλά, άλλωστε). Αυτή η υπερβολική αισιοδοξία στην ΕΕ συμβάλλει βεβαίως στη γκρίνια περί δημοκρατικού ελλείμματος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πάντως παίδες, στην συζήτηση δηλώνω team Helle, ίσως γιατί καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση γκρίνια για το γιατί το λέει.


Ωραία, εξήγησέ το μου τότε, σε παρακαλώ, επειδή δεν το καταλαβαίνω, ώστε να μην γκρινιάζω.

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω ως τώρα, ως ρεζουμέ, είναι ότι «καλό είναι το ευρώ, αλλά και χωρίς το ευρώ, δεν θα πεθάνουμε». Επίσης, ότι «το ευρώ ή η δραχμή δεν θα λύσουν τίποτα από μόνα τους.» Φυσικά· τα νομίσματα δεν λύνουν τίποτε από μόνα τους, αλλιώς θα είχαμε κόψει από καιρό το λεξιλογικό δηνάριο και θα πορευόμασταν μια χαρά. Με άλλα λόγια, «αν δεν βρέξει, θα χιονίσει ή καλό καιρό θα κάνει».

Λέει ο Νίκελ: «ας συζητήσουμε τα προβλήματα του ευρώ, να τα διορθώσουμε». Ο Χέλλε φέρνει το παράδειγμα της Αμερικής, την οποία περιγράφει ως εξής: 



Hellegennes said:


> Οι ΗΠΑ είναι μια ένωση ομόσπονδων πολιτειών κάτω από την ίδια οικονομική βάση, αλλά κατά τα άλλα με αρκετά μεγάλες διαφορές μεταξύ τους. Διαφορετικό νομικό σύστημα, διαφορετικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, διαφορετική διαχείριση, διαφορετική κουλτούρα, κτλ. Στην ουσία είναι μια ομάδα αρκετά ομογενών κρατών, όχι όμως ένα ενιαίο κράτος με μεγάλο πληθυσμό. Αυτό που τους ενώνει περισσότερο από κάθε τι άλλο είναι το νόμισμα και το οικονομικό σύστημα εν γένει. Και γι' αυτό είναι τόσο επιτυχημένο σαν κράτος. Είναι έτοιμοι να αντιμετωπίσουν την οικονομική κατάρρευση οποιασδήποτε πολιτείας, να την στηρίξουν οικονομικά, να κόψουν χρήμα αν χρειαστεί και να μην παίζουν παιχνίδια δηλώσεων στα ΜΜΕ.



Θα σταθώ σε αυτά τα δύο για να εξηγήσω γιατί η σύγκριση μήλων με πορτοκάλια δεν βοηθάει στην αναζήτηση προβλημάτων και τη διατύπωση λύσεων. Το λάθος δεν είναι αποκλειστικά του Χέλλε· όλοι οι μεγάλοι νομπελίστες Αμερικανοί οικονομολόγοι, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου, αναλύουν την ευρωκρίση έχοντας στο μυαλό τους το δικό τους, εντελώς διαφορετικό νομισματικό μοντέλο.

Ας ξεπετάξουμε στα γρήγορα το πρώτο, όπου δεν χρειάζεται καν αν απαντήσω εγώ· απαντάει ο Χέλλε μόνος του, στην επόμενη παράγραφο:


Hellegennes said:


> Αν αφήσεις 20 κράτη να κάνουν ό,τι λάχει στον καθένα, πας γυρεύοντας για μπελάδες.



Με άλλα λόγια, δεν είναι πρόβλημα που οι αμερικανικές πολιτείες έχουν «διαφορετικό νομικό σύστημα, διαφορετικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, διαφορετική διαχείριση, διαφορετική κουλτούρα» αλλά είναι κακό «αν αφήσεις 20 κράτη να κάνουν ό,τι λάχει στον καθένα».

Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; Ο Χέλλε πιστεύει ότι αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή ζουν «κάτω από την ίδια οικονομική βάση, αλλά κατά τα άλλα με αρκετά μεγάλες διαφορές μεταξύ τους. [...] Αυτό που τους ενώνει περισσότερο από κάθε τι άλλο είναι το νόμισμα και το οικονομικό σύστημα εν γένει. Και γι' αυτό είναι τόσο επιτυχημένο σαν κράτος. Είναι έτοιμοι να αντιμετωπίσουν την οικονομική κατάρρευση οποιασδήποτε πολιτείας, να την στηρίξουν οικονομικά, να κόψουν χρήμα αν χρειαστεί [...]»

Υποθέτω ότι στην ανάλυση του Χ. «κοινή οικονομική βάση» σημαίνει ότι η διαφορά Γερμανίας-Ελλάδας είναι μεγαλύτερη από τη διαφορά, ξέρω γω, Τέξας-Αλαμπάμας. Ότι «κοινός οικονομικός σχεδιασμός» είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από τα κριτήρια που δεν τα θεωρούμε πολιτική επειδή «δεν διασφαλίζουν τίποτα άλλο από το ότι την δεδομένη στιγμή το κράτος *λογιστικά* πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις».

Ε, λοιπόν, υπάρχει είδηση εδώ: *καμία* οικονομική πολιτική δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί όταν οι στόχοι που θέτει (δηλαδή, τα «κριτήρια») δεν υλοποιούνται στην πράξη πρώτα και όχι στα χαρτιά. Επειδή εμείς, συλλογικά, ως ελληνική πολιτεία, με τις πράξεις και παραλείψεις όλου του πολιτικού, διοικητικού και κοινωνικού συστήματός μας παραβιάσαμε κατ' εντολή της συντριπτικής πλειοψηφίας του ελληνικού λαού επί σειρά δεκαετιών όλους τους κανόνες σε βαθμό ξεφτίλας, δεν φταίει ο σχεδιασμός του ευρώ. Ίσα ίσα, ο σχεδιασμός άντεξε και αντέχει σε μεγάλα επίπεδα κομπίνας και παραβιάσεων σε όλο το ευρωκοινοτικό επίπεδο.

Προφανώς αληθεύει ότι οι πολιτείες της Αμερικής έχουν την αίσθηση του ενιαίου, πολύ περισσότερο από τις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Η ιστορική εξέλιξη των δύο χώρων είναι εντελώς διαφορετική και είναι αλήθεια ότι σύμφωνα με την οικονομική θεωρία, οι ενιαίοι νομισματικοί χώροι απαιτούν κάποια ομογενοποίηση του πληθυσμού· κυρίως ως προς την κινητικότητα, όμως, όχι τα ήθη και τα έθιμα. Έχουν υπάρξει στην ιστορία τεράστιοι νομισματικοί χώροι (όπως οι αυτοκρατορίες του παρελθόντος) όπου όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία ήταν ακόμη πιο χαλαρά, αλλά το νόμισμα περπατούσε μια χαρά.

Τέλος, για να σταθώ στα πρόσφατα και να μην πιάσω από την αρχή τη δημιουργία της FED, την εξέλιξη του δολαρίου, την οικονομική πολιτική που άσκησε ως υπερδύναμη μεταπολεμικά φορτώνοντας στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο τα ελλείμματα της πολεμικής βιομηχανίας κλπ κλπ, στην Αμερική του δολαρίου δεν ήταν που χρεοκόπησε τις προάλλες μια ολόκληρη πόλη, σύμβολο της αμερικανικής βιομηχανίας; Στην Αμερική του δολαρίου δεν ήταν που σταμάτησε το κράτος να δουλεύει μέχρι να αποφασίσουν *οι πολιτικοί* πόσο θα κόψει η πρέσα;

Αυτό που πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσει όποιος συζητάει για το θέμα του νομίσματος είναι ότι το νόμισμα απλώς αντανακλά, πάνω κάτω, την αξία μιας οικονομίας. Η οικονομία του κράτους των Αθηνών δεν είναι επιπέδου σκληρού νομίσματος· ποτέ δεν ήταν πέρα από την εποχή που έβαλε χέρι στην κάσα από τη Δήλο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα αγκομαχάει να προλάβει τις ισχυρότερες οικονομίες της περιοχής του νομίσματος· θα έχει, όμως, πολύ περισσότερες πιθανότητες να το καταφέρει από μέσα παρά απέξω. Αυτό σημαίνει, όμως, ότι πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί σε συνθήκες ισχυρού νομίσματος: κινητικότητα κεφαλαίων (άρα, να γίνει συγκρίσιμα ανταγωνιστική με τις «Ελβετίες»), κινητικότητα εργασίας (άρα, να μην ολοφύρεται «χάνονται τα καλύτερα παιδιά μας» αλλά να εξασφαλίσει συνθήκες να μένουν εδώ τα παιδιά και να εισάγει απέξω τους καλύτερους και όχι να παίζει στο συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι εξάγοντας ειδικούς και εισάγοντας ανειδίκευτα χέρια *και μόνο*), δημοσιονομική πειθαρχία (άρα, να περπατάει μέσα στα πλαίσια που ορίζουν οι δείκτες) κλπ. Αυτό σημαίνει εκπαίδευση του πληθυσμού στη ζωή σε πλαίσιο σκληρού νομίσματος· ζωή με εξοικονόμηση πόρων και αξιοποίησή τους με άμεσο ή βραχυπρόθεσμο σχεδιασμό: τραπεζικό σύστημα που θα συγκεντρώνει καταθέσεις και θα τις επενδύει σε κερδοφόρες εξωστρεφείς επιχειρηματικές ιδέες αντί να τις κατευθύνει σε αμυντικές και απρόσοδες επενδύσεις σε ακίνητα, κοινωνικά συστήματα που θα εκπαιδεύουν για το μέλλον και θα υποστηρίζουν τον πληθυσμό προσφέροντάς του ασφάλεια για μια ώρα ανάγκης ή αδυναμίας και διοικητικό σύστημα που θα τα υποστηρίζει όλα αυτά. Πρέπει να ξεφύγουμε λοιπόν από τη νοοτροπία του αδύναμου, πληθωριστικού νομίσματος. Αυτό *δεν γίνεται* από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.

Εδώ, στην Ελλάδα, επί δραχμής ακόμη, εισπράξαμε απίστευτα διαρθρωτικά ποσά από τα ευρωπαϊκά ταμεία για να τα φτιάξουμε όλα αυτά. Δεν φτιάξαμε τίποτε, απλώς τα φάγαμε: λίγοι από πολλά, λίγοι από καθόλου και πολλοί από κάτι αξιόλογο για τα μέτρα του καθενός·αυτό πληρώνουμε σήμερα.

Ένα τελευταίο, σχετικά με αυτό:


Hellegennes said:


> Α, εμείς συμμετέχουμε στην διοίκηση του ευρώ. Και ποια διοικητική απόφαση πήραμε ή σε τι ακριβώς επηρεάσαμε τις αποφάσεις; Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι έγραψα "μονομερώς", οπότε δεν θα έπρεπε καν να αναρωτιέσαι για το αν μου είναι σαφής η Χ ή η Ψ διαφορά.


Δηλαδή, τι σημαίνει ακριβώς συμμετοχή στη διοίκηση; Αλά ελληνικά, πάλι, όπου ο μάγκας CEO λέει: «Κόψτε 40 δις και στείλτε τα στην Ελλάδα για φέτος και ετοιμάστε να κόψουμε να τους στείλουμε του χρόνου 50 δις, να τα κάνουν επιδοτήσεις, όπλα, εισαγωγές αυτοκινήτων και οδοντογλυφίδων και να τα πουλάει ο ένας στον άλλο σε φουσκωμένες τιμές.» Συμμετοχή στη διοίκηση σημαίνει συναπόφαση μέσα στα πλαίσια κανονισμών. Σημαίνει ότι δεν κόβουμε από τον Χολαργό εικοσάρικα ή κέρματα πέρα από αυτά που έχουμε συμφωνήσει. Συμμετοχή σημαίνει το δικαίωμα να ακουγόμαστε και το δικαίωμα να τηρούμε τις υποχρεώσεις μας. Αν σου είναι σαφής η διαφορά, τότε θα πρέπει να καταλαβαίνεις την ακυρότητα του παραδείγματος.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ, στην Ελλάδα, επί δραχμής ακόμη, εισπράξαμε απίστευτα διαρθρωτικά ποσά από τα ευρωπαϊκά ταμεία για να τα φτιάξουμε όλα αυτά. Δεν φτιάξαμε τίποτε, απλώς τα φάγαμε: λίγοι από πολλά, λίγοι από καθόλου και πολλοί από κάτι αξιόλογο για τα μέτρα του καθενός·αυτό πληρώνουμε σήμερα.


Νιώθω πάντοτε άβολα να φέρνω αντιρρήσεις σε τέτοιες απόψεις, γιατί ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος να νομίσει ο συνομιλητής ότι θεωρώ πως δεν ισχύουν όλα αυτά, ότι αποποιούμαι των ευθυνών μας, ότι θεωρώ πως φταίνε μόνο οι κακοί ξένοι κλπ. Δεν ισχύει. Η περιγραφή σου είναι ακριβέστατη. Απλώς είναι η μια πλευρά του νομίσματος. Η άλλη είναι ότι τα τεράστια ποσά που εισέρρευσαν δεν ήταν σχεδιασμένα ως διαρθρωτικά. Τις τεράστιες εισροές πρέπει να τις δούμε σε συνάρτηση με τη μεταβολή του ισοζυγίου εξωτερικών συναλλαγών των χωρών του νότου. Αν η λογική των διαρθρωτικών ταμείων και της ευρωζώνης είχε στόχο την πραγματική οικονομική ενοποίηση των ευρωπαϊκών χωρών, θα ήταν σχεδιασμένη πολύ διαφορετικά, με πολύ περισσότερες εξασφαλίσεις του πού πηγαίνουν τα χρήματα των Ευρωπαίων φορολογουμένων, και με κεντρικό οικονομικό σχεδιασμό με στόχο την πραγματική ενοποίηση και τη δημιουργία μιας ενιαίας οικονομίας που θα ήταν βασικός παίκτης σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο ως μονάδα. Τίποτε από όλα αυτά δεν έγινε. Η «ευρωπαϊκή ενοποίηση» λειτούργησε προς όφελος των χωρών με head start στο διοικητικό, νομικό, οικονομικό περιβάλλον, με οικονομίες εξαρχής καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένες στις εξαγωγές και με οικονομική ισχύ που τους επέτρεπε να επωφεληθούν από την «ενοποίηση», κάτι που όλες οι μελέτες δείχνουν ξεκάθαρα. 

Με την ίδια λογική που τα ποσά των διαρθρωτικών ταμείων ήταν, όπως σωστά περιγράφεις, ένας μηχανισμός αναδιανομής του εισοδήματος προς μεγάλο όφελος των λίγων και λίγα πρόσκαιρα ξεροκόμματα οφέλους για τους πολλούς (trickle down economics αλά ελληνικά), με την ίδια λογική που η περίφημη κρίση του χρηματιστηρίου στα καθ' ημάς ήταν ένας μηχανισμός αναδιανομής εισοδήματος από τα κάτω προς τα πάνω, η ευρωπαΪκή ενοποίηση λειτούργησε και λειτουργεί ακόμη ως ένας μηχανισμός αναδιανομής πόρων από τον νότο προς τον βορρά, ως trickle down economics αλά ευρωπαϊκά. Απλώς, τώρα που έχει σκάσει και η χρηματοπιστωτική βόμβα, το όλο σύστημα είναι αδύνατον να λειτουργήσει χωρίς τα χανζαπλάστ της απευθείας οικονομικής βοήθειας (και το πού πηγαίνει η βοήθεια αυτή και με ποιον στόχο είναι μια εξίσου διδακτική ιστορία). 

Η Ισπανία δεν έκανε τις ευρωπαϊκές επιδοτήσεις τζιπάκια και πεντοχίλιαρα στο κούτελο του πανηγυρτζή και λεφτά στις προσεχώς Βουλγάρες, δρόμους τις έκανε και μεγάλα έργα και τέτοια ορθόδοξα. Ε, δεν είδα να της βγαίνει σε καλό. Φταίμε γιατί χειριστήκαμε με εγκληματική αμέλεια τη μικρή ευκαιρία που αντιπροσώπευε η ενοποίηση για τη χειρότερα δομημένη οικονομία της ευρωζώνης. Αλλά ήταν ζόρικοι οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού εξαρχής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2013)

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω ούτε κεραία ότι ο τραπεζίτης που σου δίνει τα δανεικά ξέρει ότι 9 στις 10 περιπτώσεις δεν θα τα ξοφλήσεις και θα μπεις στον φαύλο κύκλο να δουλεύεις για τους τόκους και την τράπεζα και ότι προφανώς δεν σου τα δίνει για να ανοίξεις μια τράπεζα καλύτερη από τη δική του. Αυτό είναι όμως το δικό του σχέδιο· σε αυτό πρέπει να αντιπαραθέσεις το δικό σου. Εκεί, αποτύχαμε.

Δεν έχω καμία ψευδαίσθηση για το πώς λειτουργούν οι δυναμικές (αν)ισορροπίες ισχυρών και αδύνατων· άλλωστε, πλούσιος βορράς και φτωχός νότος δεν υπάρχουν μόνο σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο: αντίστοιχα δίπολα έχουμε και σε εθνικό επίπεδο (απλώς το λέμε αθηνοκεντρισμό) και σε αστικό επίπεδο (απλώς το λέμε βόρεια προάστεια) κ.π.λ. Το έχουν και στη Γερμανία, στο εσωτερικό τους. Η Βαυαρία, αποδέκτης ενδογερμανικών συμψηφιστικών επιχορηγήσεων μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1990, έχει αναδειχτεί σε κορυφαίο πληρωτή του συστήματος (κορυφαίος αποδέκτης το ζαμανφού Βερολίνο) με αποτέλεσμα να προσφεύγει τώρα στα ομοσπονδιακά δικαστήρια για να καταργηθεί το εθνικό αντισταθμιστικό σύστημα και «να μάθουν τα άλλα κράτη να κάνουν το μάθημά τους». Δεν πρόκειται, επειδή τα κουκιά δεν θα βγουν ποτέ· πάντα οι φτωχότεροι θα είναι περισσότεροι από τους πλούσιους.

Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι στο συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι είμαστε/ήμασταν χαμένοι από χέρι. Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι 4,5 εκατομμύρια Φινλανδοί μπορούσαν να πετύχουν κάτι που δεν μπορούμε εμείς. Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι 7,5 εκατομμύρια Αυστριακοί μπορούν να φιλοξενούν 35 εκατομμύρια ξένους χωρίς να γίνονται «γκαρσόνια της Ευρώπης» (το μεγαλύτερο κτγμ έγκλημα του «μεγάλου») κι εμείς πρέπει να ταΐζουμε 18 εκατομμύρια σε ρουμστουλετάδικα με εισαγόμενα προϊόντα: βούτυρα, χυμούς, μαρμελάδες, ψωμιά εισαγωγής.

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι αυτό είναι το παιχνίδι, όμως. Αν (αν!) είσαι η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία και θέλεις να το παίξεις, *πρέπει να το παίξεις για να κερδίσεις*. Να σχεδιάσεις μακροπρόθεσμα, να βάλεις κάτω τις πραγματικές εθνικές κόκκινες γραμμές σου και να πορεύεσαι βελτιώνοντας σιγά αλλά σταθερά την κατάσταση.

Ειδικά για την Ισπανία, δεν ξέρω πού έκανε λάθη στην οικονομία της και τι πήγε στραβά. Ξέρω αρκετά καλά από προσωπική εμπειρία τι πήγε σωστά στην Αυστρία και τι δεν πήγε σωστά στην Ουγγαρία. Αλλά και πάλι, περιπτωσιολογικά είναι όλα αυτά. Πολύ καλύτερα ξέρω πια (και νομίζω ότι όλοι μας ξέρουμε) τι θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κάνει τα ΜΟΠ και όλα τα πακέτα (και κυρίως: να μην τα έχουμε κάνει) ακόμη και αν δεν μας τα είχαν δώσει για να αναπτυχθούμε αλλά σαν τυράκι για να μας πιάσουν κορόιδα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2013)

Μα εμείς δεν έχουμε πάρει καμμιά απόφαση και δεν ακουγόμαστε καθόλου. Μάλλον ακουγόμαστε αλλά δεν εισακουόμαστε. Σε τίποτα. Συμμετοχή στην διοίκηση σημαίνει να αντιμετωπίζεσαι σαν ισότιμο μέλος και να συσχεδιάζεις και όχι σαν ο παρακατιανός που ο μπαμπάκας θα το σκεφτεί αν θα του κάνει την χάρη να του δώσει χαρτζιλίκι. Το επόμενο στάδιο φυσικά δεν είναι αυτό που περιγράφεις παραπάνω, με τον μάγκα CEO. Μέχρι στιγμής η διάσωση της Ελλάδας μάς άφησε με ένα χρέος αυξημένο σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ απ' όπου ήμασταν και ανεργία σε επίπεδα που δεν είναι ανθρωπίνως δυνατόν να μειωθεί σε λογικά επίπεδα στα προσεχή χρόνια, πράγμα που θα αναζωπυρώσει την κρίση όταν στερέψουν τα αποθέματα όσων ακόμα πληρώνουν. Αν είχαν γίνει οι σωστές κινήσεις το 2010, τώρα δεν θα αντιμετωπίζαμε προβλήματα τέτοιου μεγέθους, από τα οποία πολύ δύσκολα θα ξεμπλέξουμε.

Πολύ εύκολες και οι γενικότητες για εξασφάλιση συνθηκών που θα επιτρέψουν την εκμετάλλευση των "καλύτερων παιδιών" και ακόμα περισσότερο την εισαγωγή "καλών παιδιών" από το εξωτερικό. Λίγο δύσκολο να συμβεί αυτό σε ένα περιβάλλον που επιβάλλονται μεγαλύτεροι φόροι, μειώνεται η κρατική ανατροφοδότηση και αποθαρρύνονται οι επενδύσεις. Έχεις φτάσει 50% ανεργία στις κρίσιμες ηλικίες και συζητάμε σοβαρά για εξασφάλιση τέτοιων συνθηκών; Ποιος θα τις εξασφαλίσει αυτές τις συνθήκες και πώς; Με μαγικά ξόρκια; Εδώ δεν μπορείς να απασχολήσεις τους ανειδίκευτους. Ευχολόγια κι εγώ ξέρω να λέω. Την μέθοδο δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμα και δεν την βλέπω και στον ορίζοντα.

Τέλος, μήλα με πορτοκάλια είναι οι συγκρίσεις άσχετων μεταξύ τους πραγμάτων, όχι πραγμάτων που έχουν διαφορές σε επιμέρους σημεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα εμείς δεν έχουμε πάρει καμμιά απόφαση και δεν ακουγόμαστε καθόλου. Μάλλον ακουγόμαστε αλλά δεν εισακουόμαστε. Σε τίποτα.


Για να ξαναγυρίσουμε, λοιπόν, λίγο πολύ από κει που αρχίσαμε: Εσύ, τι θα τους ζητούσες και θα ήθελες να εισακουστείς;


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Έφυγε η συζήτηση από τη ζώνη του ευρώ και ήρθε στους όρους του μνημονίου, βλέπω. Αν ανοίξουμε _και_ αυτή τη συζήτηση, θα χάσουμε τα Χριστούγεννα.

Merry κρίσ' μας



.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2013)

Επειδή είμαστε, εκτός από καβγατζίδικο, ΚΑΙ επιμορφωτικό φόρουμ ορίστε το (νομίζω πρώτο σχετικό) άρθρο του Μάντελ περί βέλτιστων νομισματικών ζωνών (από όπου πρέπει να αρχίσει κανείς το διάβασμα). Ο Μάντελ αποκαλείται «πατέρας του ευρώ» (όποιος διαβάσει το άρθρο ίσως αναρωτηθεί δικαιολογημένα «γιατί;») και πήρε το Νόμπελ οικονομικών ακριβώς για τη δουλειά του στις νομισματικές ζώνες.


----------



## Resident (Dec 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή είμαστε, εκτός από καβγατζίδικο, ΚΑΙ επιμορφωτικό φόρουμ ορίστε το (νομίζω πρώτο σχετικό) άρθρο του Μάντελ περί βέλτιστων νομισματικών ζωνών (από όπου πρέπει να αρχίσει κανείς το διάβασμα). Ο Μάντελ αποκαλείται «πατέρας του ευρώ» (όποιος διαβάσει το άρθρο ίσως αναρωτηθεί δικαιολογημένα «γιατί;») και πήρε το Νόμπελ οικονομικών ακριβώς για τη δουλειά του στις νομισματικές ζώνες.



Υπάρχει και το Why nations fail, έχει κυκλοφορήσει και στα Ελληνικά. Είμαι στην αρχή, θα κάνω μια περίληψη αργότερα. Δεν είναι πολιτισμικές διαφορές, πάντως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να ξαναγυρίσουμε, λοιπόν, λίγο πολύ από κει που αρχίσαμε: Εσύ, τι θα τους ζητούσες και θα ήθελες να εισακουστείς;



Θα ήθελα ένα σχέδιο πολύ πιο ήπιας προσαρμογής, όχι για τίποτα άλλο, αλλά για να μην πνιγόταν η αγορά και άφηνε άνεργο το μισό εργατικό δυναμικό των κρίσιμων ηλικιών. Ώστε να έχουμε ισότιμες ευκαιρίες ανάπτυξης και εκμετάλλευσης των "καλύτερων παιδιών" και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά. Αλλά φυσικά η απάντηση σε ένα κείμενο 300 σελίδων δεν μπορεί να δοθεί σε μια παράγραφο, γι' αυτό επιμένω ότι δεν θέλω να ασχοληθώ με λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## pontios (Dec 24, 2013)

Χρόνια Πολλά! - ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση.

Μερικές από τις σκέψεις μου (for what they're worth).

Ναι, η όλη ιδέα της Ε.Ε. και της Ευρωζώνης χρειάζεται περαιτέρω σκέψη και κάποια μαστορέματα (νομίζω ότι όλοι μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε με τον Helle σε αυτό), αλλά ακόμη και αν βρεθεί λύση για τα προβλήματα της Ελλάδας, και τις άλλες χώρες της Νότιας Ευρώπης – αναρωτιέμαι αν θα είναι βιώσιμη λύση;

Οι επώδυνες μεταρρυθμίσεις, που η Ελλάδα έχει υποστεί, θα οδηγήσουν σε κάτι αντάξιο του κόπου της;

Αλλά, τι νόημα έχουν οι οδυνηρές μεταρρυθμίσεις στην Ελλάδα, αν δεν ληφθούν μέτρα για να αποφευχθεί η επόμενη παγκόσμια κρίση;

Ρωτώ τα παραπάνω, γνωρίζοντας το εξής:

..ότι οι χώρες της Ασίας και άλλες αναπτυσσόμενες οικονομίες δημιουργούν πραγματικές θέσεις εργασίας και παράγουν πραγματικά προϊόντα, ενώ οι αναπτυγμένες οικονομίες δανείζονται και εκτυπώνουν (ΗΠΑ κτλ..) για να καταναλώνουν και να κερδοσκοπούν. Εάν αυτό είναι το μοντέλο ανάπτυξης μας (στις αναπτυγμένες χώρες), αυτό ίσως εξηγεί πώς βρεθήκαμε εδώ που είμαστε.

Η ταπεινή και ερασιτεχνική μου γνώμη...
για να αποφευχθεί η επόμενη κρίση (ή η επιδείνωση της παρούσας κρίσης):

1. Οι τράπεζες θα πρέπει να δανείζουν με βάση ορισμένα κριτήρια – για παράδειγμα, οι τιμές των περιουσιακών στοιχείων θα πρέπει να αντικατοπτρίζουν την απόδοση των ενοικίων (άμα είναι δυσανάλογα αυξημένες οι τιμές των ακινήτων σε σχέση με τα ενοίκια/την μισθωτική απόδοση, τότε δεν θα πρεπε να συνάπτονται δάνεια).


2. Οι τράπεζες οι οποίες συνάπτουν επισφαλή δάνεια δεν θα πρέπει να διασώζονται στο εξής.

3. Οι χρηματοπιστωτικοί τομείς δεν θα πρέπει να αποτελούν περισσότερο από το 20% (or whatever percentage is deemed to be the safe level) του ΑΕΠ, στις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες. Δεδομένου ότι η μεταποιητική βιομηχανία αποτελεί μόνο ένα μικρό μέρος του ΑΕΠ στις αναπτυγμένες χώρες - σε περίπτωση που ο χρηματοπιστωτικός τομέας έχει ανθήσει, ας πούμε, στο 40% του ΑΕΠ, αυτό μπορεί να υποδεικνύει ένα νοσηρό ποσοστό των (μη παραγωγικών) κερδοσκοπικών δανείων.

Γνωρίζοντας αυτά που γνωρίζουμε, νομίζω θα ήταν φρόνιμο να σταλεί ένα σαφές μήνυμα στις τράπεζες - αντί του οποίου, έχουμε μακροχρόνια διατήρηση των μηδενικών επιτοκίων (στις κεντρικής τράπεζες), και ίσως τα πρώτα σημάδια μιας διαφαινόμενης κρίσης με παραφουσκωμένες τιμές ακινήτων στο Λονδίνο και σε άλλα μέρη του κόσμου.

Και πάντως, πόσο είναι φρόνιμο να βασιζόμαστε στις ίδιες πολιτικές που οδήγησαν στην κρίση;


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

pontios said:


> Οι επώδυνες μεταρρυθμίσεις, που η Ελλάδα έχει υποστεί, θα οδηγήσουν σε κάτι αντάξιο του κόπου της;
> 
> Αλλά, τι νόημα έχουν οι οδυνηρές μεταρρυθμίσεις στην Ελλάδα, αν δεν ληφθούν μέτρα για να αποφευχθεί η επόμενη παγκόσμια κρίση;



Καλημέρα. Καλή γιορτή.

Οι μεταρρυθμίσεις που έχουν κάποιο λογικό στόχο, που προγραμματίζονται και εφαρμόζονται αρκετά σωστά (με επιδίωξη τη συνεχή προσαρμογή και βελτίωσή τους), προφανώς θα φέρουν αποτέλεσμα αργά ή γρήγορα. Πόσες είναι αυτές; (Δική μου απάντηση: ελάχιστες) Και πόσες χρειάζονται ακόμα; (Δική μου απάντηση: Άπειρες) Αλλά ας μη ονομάζουμε μεταρρυθμίσεις τα οδυνηρά μέτρα προσαρμογής στην πραγματικότητα της κλειστής κάνουλας δανεισμού. Που κι αυτή η προσαρμογή γίνεται με κακό και άνισο τρόπο, αλλά είναι αναπόφευκτη, απλώς θα μπορούσε να πονάει λιγότερο. Τι σχέση έχει με την επόμενη παγκόσμια κρίση; Θα είμαστε πιο έτοιμοι για την επόμενη παγκόσμια κρίση αν δεν πάρουμε μέτρα για την εντελώς προσωπική μας κρίση; Μήπως, αν μάθουμε να ζούμε με την κρίση και αν καταλήξουμε σε πιο έξυπνους τρόπους διαχείρισης της ντόπιας κρίσης, θα είμαστε πιο ανθεκτικοί στις επόμενες παγκόσμιες δοκιμασίες; (Κατά τα πρότυπα τού «Πονάνε ωρέ τα παλικάρια;»  )

Merry κρίσ' μας


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Merry κρίσ' μας


Έγραψες πάλι! :clap:


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Εσείς που παρακολουθείτε τα τρελά του φορολογικού μας συστήματος μπορείτε αν θέλετε να διασκεδάσετε με την ιστορία που μου στείλανε σε ηλεμήνυμα και ίσως να προέρχεται από εδώ:

http://www.piperies.gr/posts/forologia-stin-ellada

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβή τα στοιχεία. Η φορολογική λογική στη χώρα μας έχει ξεπεράσει τα επίπεδα των μαθηματικών μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2013)

Απόλυτα ακριβή μου φαίνονται.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2013)

*Britain on course to become strong man of Europe*
Centre for Economics and Business Research (CEBR) predicts the UK will move up one place to overtake France as the world's fifth-largest economy by 2018, and leapfrog Germany by 2030
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...on-course-to-become-strong-man-of-Europe.html

Δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβείς είναι οι προβλέψεις του Κέντρου (δηλαδή, πόσο ακριβή είναι τα στοιχεία και οι φόρμουλες που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν) και φαντάζομαι πως ούτε οι ίδιοι ξέρουν κατά πόσο τα πράγματα θα εξελίσσονται με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, δηλαδή πάνω στις ίδιες ράγες, ή θα παρεκκλίνουν ή ακόμα και θα εκτροχιάζονται. Όπως και να 'ναι, έχει ενδιαφέρον το ανάγνωσμα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 28, 2013)

Το'χα δει αυτό τις προάλλες και είχα σκεφτεί: πάλι κάτι δεν παέι καλά στο ΗΒ και αρχίσανε τα παραμύθια για το πόπολο που ονειρεύεται αυτοκρατορίες.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβείς είναι οι προβλέψεις του Κέντρου (δηλαδή, πόσο ακριβή είναι τα στοιχεία και οι φόρμουλες που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν) και φαντάζομαι πως ούτε οι ίδιοι ξέρουν κατά πόσο τα πράγματα θα εξελίσσονται με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, δηλαδή πάνω στις ίδιες ράγες, ή θα παρεκκλίνουν ή ακόμα και θα εκτροχιάζονται.



Η γνώμη μου (γνώμη φυσικά ενός τελείως μη ειδικού στο θέμα) είναι πως οι προβλέψεις αυτού του τύπου αγνοούν τον βαθμό τυχαιότητας μιας οικονομίας στην οποία η χρηματοπιστωτική σφαίρα, μ' όλες της τις χαοτικές κινήσεις και με τον εγγενώς παγκοσμιοποιημένο της χαρακτήρα, έχει διογκωθεί σε τόσο απίστευτο βαθμό σε σχέση με την πραγματική οικονομία ανταλλαγής απτών προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών που κάθε πρόβλεψη είναι αυτόχρημα επισφαλής, ανεξαρτήτως δεδομένων και μεθοδολογίας. Ναι, ξέρω, οι Άγγλοι χαίρονται που βρίσκονται ακόμη μέσα στα πράγματα στον χρηματοπιστωτικό κλάδο, αλλά θα πρέπει να καταλάβουν πως αυτό σημαίνει όλο και λιγότερα πράγματα για τη βρετανική οικονομία, με την κανονική έννοια του όρου. 

Και στο κάτω κάτω, όσο άσχετοι με τα οικονομικά και να είμαστε, οι συνεχείς διαψεύσεις των περισσότερων οικονομικών προβλέψεων, ακόμη και πολύ πιο βραχυπρόθεσμων, μου δίνουν το δικαίωμα να είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός απέναντι σε οτιδήποτε λέει ένας κλάδος που δεν δείχνει να μαθαίνει από τα λάθη του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2013)

Το μόνο που λένε αυτές οι εκτιμήσεις είναι τι θα γίνει στα επόμενα Χ χρόνια αν η παγκόσμια οικονομία συνεχίσει να πορεύεται με τον ίδιο ακριβώς ρυθμό, χωρίς ούτε την παραμικρή ανατροπούλα στο οποιοδήποτε οικονομικό σύστημα σχετίζεται με άλλα που μπορεί να επηρεάσουν αυτήν για την οποία μιλάμε = σε οποιοδήποτε οικονομικό σύστημα της Γης. Είναι μαθηματικά δομημένη η πρόβλεψη, αλλά όλες τις μεταβλητές τις μεταφράζει σε σταθερές ή τουλάχιστον ελάχιστα κυμαινόμενες μεταβλητές. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι τέτοιες προβλέψεις είναι άχρηστες, απλά ο λαός τις μεταφράζει έξω από το επιστημονικό τους context.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2014)

Δυο άρθρα στο παραμονιάτικο φύλλο της Καθημερινής μού κίνησαν το ενδιαφέρον και σκέφτηκα να τα αντιγράψω εδώ.

*Να γίνουμε κομμάτι του κόσμου που αλλάζει*
Του Ηλία Μαγκλίνη

Λένε πως ο απαισιόδοξος άνθρωπος είναι ένας καλά πληροφορημένος αισιόδοξος. Ενίοτε, υπάρχει μια δόση αλήθειας σε αυτόν τον ισχυρισμό. Στην Ελλάδα της οικονομικής κρίσης, δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε «καλά πληροφορημένοι» για να απαισιοδοξούμε. Οι αφορμές πολλές, οι περιπτώσεις συνανθρώπων μας που δοκιμάζονται σκληρά ακόμη περισσότερες. Η δε εικόνα που παρουσιάζει η ελληνική πολιτική τάξη, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, είναι απογοητευτική. Υπό μία έννοια, το πιο βολικό είναι να κουρνιάζεις στη γωνιά της απαισιοδοξίας σου, υποδυόμενος ένα σύγχρονο Νοστράδαμο ή μια Κασσάνδρα.

Αυτό, όμως, είναι εύκολο. Και, δυστυχώς, είναι κάτι που ως έθνος ξέρουμε να κάνουμε καλά από παλιά: βρίσκουμε νόημα στη σύγκρουση, στη ρήξη, αλλά όχι στη σύνθεση, στη δημιουργία. Βρίσκουμε νόημα στην ανερμάτιστη θεωρητικολογία, αλλά όχι στην πρακτική. Δοξάζουμε το παρελθόν αγνοώντας το παρόν, αρνούμενοι το μέλλον. Αγιοποιούμε τον επαίτη και δαιμονοποιούμε τον άνθρωπο που διεκδικεί με προσωπικό αγώνα την καθημερινή υπέρβασή του, την αυτάρκειά του. Βρίσκουμε νόημα στην έννοια του θύματος, αλλά όχι στην ανησυχία της ελπίδας, της επιλογής και της απόφασης – διότι τα τελευταία προϋποθέτουν το βάρος της ευθύνης. Και όπως καλά ξέρουμε, για κάποιον που μονίμως αισθάνεται ότι είναι θύμα φταίει πάντοτε κάποιος άλλος.

Πολύ συχνά όντως ευθύνεται κάποιος άλλος. Το ερώτημα, όμως, παραμένει: εμείς τι κάνουμε. Διότι η απαισιοδοξία φαίνεται πως μας έχει γίνει τρόπος σκέψης και ζωής, ανεξαρτήτως της ροής των πραγμάτων. Ωστόσο, ποτέ άλλοτε δεν θα έπρεπε να είμαστε πιο απαισιόδοξοι απ’ ό,τι λίγα χρόνια πριν, όταν βυθιζόμασταν σε μια καταναλωτική, αντιπαραγωγική αδράνεια, όταν η έννοια «καθήκον» κηλιδωνόταν, ενώ η έννοια «δικαίωμα» χρησιμοποιόταν τόσο καταχρηστικά, που η αξία της καταβαραθρωνόταν. Και όχι μόνον από απλούς πολίτες αλλά –πρωτίστως– από την άρχουσα πολιτική τάξη. Κάπως έτσι φτάσαμε στο σημερινό εκατομμύριο των ανέργων και των απλήρωτων συνανθρώπων μας. Από αυτή τη σκοπιά, ο απαισιόδοξος του 2004 ήταν όντως ένας καλά ενημερωμένος ή μάλλον ένας καλά υποψιασμένος αισιόδοξος.

Αρκετά, όμως, με το δίπολο αισιοδοξία - απαισιοδοξία. Ας πάψουμε να δραματοποιούμε τις ανεπάρκειές μας και ας κάνουμε κάτι για να τις ξεφορτωθούμε. Μόνον εύκολο δεν θα είναι. Ωστόσο, δεν έχουμε άλλη επιλογή. Ο πλανήτης αλλάζει δραστικά, αλλά όχι γραμμικά: πάντοτε ο κόσμος πήγαινε από το καλό στο καλύτερο, μονάχα μπροστά προχωρούσαμε ως είδος – όχι, όμως, δίχως τις παρενθέσεις του αίματος και της αδικίας, τα βήματα σημειωτόν που φέρνει ο φόβος. Μη μας ξεγελούν τα πισωγυρίσματα, η πορεία είναι προς τα μπροστά. Και οι Ελληνες, πέρα από αισιοδοξίες και απαισιοδοξίες, ας πάψουμε να είμαστε βυθισμένοι σε τούτη τη μόνιμη, ναρκισσιστική άρνηση και ας προσπαθήσουμε να αποτελέσουμε κομμάτι του κόσμου που αλλάζει.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_31/12/2013_534199


*Αλλαγή ατζέντας*
Του Νίκου Χρυσολωρά

Εκτός από ευρωεκλογές και δημοτικές εκλογές, το 2014 μπορεί να φέρει και εθνικές εκλογές, οι οποίες όμως, με βάση τα υφιστάμενα δημοσκοπικά ευρήματα, είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο έως απίθανο να δώσουν αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση ή και ομοιογενή ισχυρή κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας, δηλαδή κυβέρνηση συγγενών κομμάτων. Τότε, η χώρα μας θα συρθεί σε ακυβερνησία και σε νέες εκλογές, με άδηλο ομοίως αποτέλεσμα. Ο καθένας μπορεί να καταλάβει πόσο αρνητική θα ήταν μια τέτοια εξέλιξη για το μέλλον μας, τώρα που η Ελλάδα έχει επιτύχει πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα. Η ισχυροποίηση και η παγίωση της δημοσιονομικής εξυγίανσης είναι προϋποθέσεις για την ανάκαμψη της οικονομίας. Πιθανή ανατροπή αυτής της τάσης το 2014, λόγω πολιτικής αστάθειας, ισοδυναμεί με ατύχημα πρώτου μεγέθους. Ο μόνος τρόπος να αποφευχθεί αυτός ο κίνδυνος είναι να δημιουργηθούν οι προϋποθέσεις για κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας, όποτε και αν γίνουν εκλογές. Και για να γίνει αυτό, ο πολιτικός κόσμος της χώρας μας θα πρέπει να υπερβεί το δίλημμα «μνημόνιο - αντιμνημόνιο». Είτε τελειώσει το τρέχον ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα στήριξης προς την Ελλάδα το επόμενο καλοκαίρι είτε όχι, η «τράπουλα» της δημοσιονομικής πολιτικής είναι «σημαδεμένη». Η οποιαδήποτε ελληνική κυβέρνηση είναι υποχρεωμένη να κινηθεί εντός ενός σαφώς καθορισμένου ρυθμιστικού πλαισίου, όπως και οι υπόλοιπες 17 χώρες της Ευρωζώνης. Αθέτηση της υποχρεώσεώς της δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει, γιατί θα επισύρει εκ μέρους των άλλων κρατών-μελών κυρώσεις που μπορεί να φτάσουν μέχρι και την πλήρη αποστέρηση των κοινοτικών επιδοτήσεων. Και μπορεί βέβαια η χώρα μας να πει «ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω» και να αναζητήσει την τύχη της εκτός ευρώ και εκτός Ε.Ε. γενικότερα. Αλλά τότε θα είναι η πλήρης καταστροφή. Αξίζει να παραπέμψω σε απόσπασμα από κείμενο της Κομμουνιστικής Τάσης του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, το οποίο είχε συνταχθεί πριν από το τελευταίο συνέδριο του κόμματος της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης, για το τι θα συμβεί σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση: «Ανεξάρτητα από τη μορφή που θα λάβει μια ενδεχόμενη επιστροφή της Ελλάδας σε εθνικό νόμισμα, πάνω στο έδαφος του καπιταλισμού θα έχει ολέθρια αποτελέσματα για την εργατική τάξη και τα φτωχά λαϊκά στρώματα. Το νέο νόμισμα θα τείνει να απαξιωθεί από την αρχή και θα υποτιμηθεί ραγδαία. Αυτό θα έχει ως συνέπεια μια μεγάλη μείωση του εισοδήματος της εργατικής τάξης και των φτωχών λαϊκών στρωμάτων. Ο πληθωρισμός θα γιγαντωθεί, ως αποτέλεσμα της διοχέτευσης πληθωριστικού χρήματος στην κυκλοφορία για αναγκαίες πληρωμές (χρήμα που δεν θα αντανακλά πραγματικές παραγόμενες αξίες), αλλά και της ακρίβειας των χιλιάδων αναγκαίων εισαγόμενων εμπορευμάτων. Το κρατικό χρέος, ακόμα και αν η επιστροφή σε εθνικό νόμισμα συνοδευθεί από μια δραστική του περικοπή, θα πολλαπλασιαστεί γρήγορα, καθώς ο δανεισμός του κράτους -αλλά και των νοικοκυριών και των επιχειρήσεων- λόγω των υποτιμήσεων και του πληθωρισμού θα γίνει πανάκριβος. Η συνέπεια όλων αυτών θα είναι μια ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ύφεση, με μια νέα απότομη πτώση του ΑΕΠ».

Δεν υπάρχει καμία δημοσκόπηση και κανένα στοιχείο που να συνηγορεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι η πλειονότητα των πολιτών επιθυμεί μια τέτοια εξέλιξη. Σε όλες τις έρευνες, η υποστήριξη για το ευρώ παραμένει ισχυρή. Και παραμονή στο ευρώ σημαίνει μηδενικά ελλείμματα εις το διηνεκές. Εξάλλου, αν η Ελλάδα βγει τελικά από τον ευρωπαϊκό μηχανισμό στήριξης το προσεχές καλοκαίρι, όπως κυβέρνηση και αντιπολίτευση επιθυμούν, θα πρέπει να δανείζεται από τις αγορές με πολλαπλάσιο επιτόκιο και πολύ μικρότερες περιόδους ωρίμανσης των δανείων της απ’ ό,τι σήμερα. Κάθε ευρώ που θα ξοδεύει δηλαδή, πέραν όσων εξασφαλίζει από φορολογικά έσοδα, θα είναι πανάκριβο. Ή μήπως πιστεύετε ότι οι αγορές δεν θα αντιδράσουν αν διακρίνουν ότι μια χώρα, που μόλις πέρυσι χρεοκόπησε και «κούρεψε» το χρέος της, βρίσκεται εκ νέου αντιμέτωπη με τον κίνδυνο εκτροπής;

Με άλλα λόγια, εφόσον η χώρα μας αποφασίσει να πορευθεί εντός της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης και εντός των πλαισίων της συμφωνημένης οικονομικής πολιτικής, τότε η όλη συζήτηση για το αν το κράτος μπορεί να ακολουθήσει τακτική παροχών και γενικώς να μοιράσει λεφτά δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Η ατζέντα λοιπόν θα πρέπει να αλλάξει. Τα πεδία συζήτησης, αντιπαράθεσης, αλλά και πιθανών συνεργασιών και συνεννόησης μεταξύ των κομμάτων είναι άλλα: πώς θα δημιουργηθούν θέσεις εργασίας, τώρα που το κράτος μας δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να προσλαμβάνει κόσμο με το τσουβάλι; Πώς δηλαδή θα προσελκύσουμε επενδύσεις από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα; Πώς θα καταπολεμηθεί η φοροδιαφυγή; Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για τη γραφειοκρατία; Πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται οι ψηφισμένοι από τη Βουλή νόμοι ή όχι; Πώς θα βελτιωθούν τα σχολεία μας, όταν τα διεθνή τεστ του ΟΟΣΑ δείχνουν ότι τα Ελληνόπουλα υστερούν στην ανάγνωση και την κατανόηση των μαθηματικών και των φυσικών επιστημών; Νομίζω ότι όσοι αποφεύγουν αυτή την αλλαγή ατζέντας δεν είναι επειδή δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την αναγκαιότητά της, αλλά επειδή δεν έχουν κάτι ουσιαστικό να πουν, παρά μόνο να ρίχνουν το φταίξιμο για όλα τα δεινά του τόπου στο Μνημόνιο.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_31/12/2013_534200


----------



## pontios (Jan 2, 2014)

Interesting read.
Thank you, nickel.

Just my humble thoughts:

Ίσως είναι σκόπιμο για την Ελλάδα να παραμείνει στην Ευρωζώνη, για λόγους ασφαλείας (Τουρκία, κλπ) - αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τα οικονομικά οφέλη.

Ένα παράδειγμα -
νομίζω εάν η Ελλάδα είχε το δικό της νόμισμα, κατά τα έτη μόλις πριν από την κρίση, τότε, καθώς τα επίπεδα του χρέους της σταδιακά αυξάνονταν, το κόστος δανεισμού της παρομοίως θα είχε αυξηθεί (δηλαδή, η Ελλάδα θα αναγκαζόταν να εκδίδει ομόλογα υψηλότερων αποδόσεων).

Όμως, ως μέλος της Ευρωζώνης, η Ελλάδα δανειζόταν με χαμηλά επιτόκια, και συνεπώς δεν αναγκάστηκε να αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα του χρέους της από νωρίς, ώστε να σφίξει τα ηνία της σε εύθετο χρόνο.

Δηλαδή, με τη δραχμή (και με την αγορά να μη στρεβλώνεται από το ευρώ), και σε ένα περιβάλλον υψηλότερων επιτοκίων, νομίζω τα χρέη δεν θα είχαν φτάσει στα ακραία επίπεδα - και αν η Ελλάδα αναγκαζόταν να τυπώσει μερικές δραχμές από νωρίς, τότε η κρίση μπορεί να είχε αποφευχθεί.
Με την υποτίμηση του νομίσματός της - θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει τις εξαγωγές, να μειώσει τις εισαγωγές και να βοηθήσει τις τοπικές βιομηχανίες. Η δραχμή θα ήταν μηχανισμός διευκόλυνσης.

Η Ευρωζώνη θα πρέπει να γίνει μια χώρα, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, ή να εγκαταλείψει την ιδέα, ως έχει, διότι δεν ανταποκρίνεται στη πραγματικότητα.

Και νομίζω ότι αυτή η παγκόσμια κρίση θα τελειώσει όταν οι κυβερνήσεις τελικά συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι θα πρέπει να διασωθούν οι υπερχρεωμένοι πολίτες τους, αντί οι τράπεζες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2014)

Καλημέρα, καλή χρονιά.

Αν μια μεγάλη οικογένεια δεν έχει κανόνες, δεν ξέρει να διδάσκει καλή συμπεριφορά στα κακομαθημένα παιδιά της, η λύση που θα προτείνουμε δεν είναι να φύγει το παιδί από την οικογένεια για να αναγκαστεί να μάθει καλή συμπεριφορά στα σοκάκια, παίζοντας μόνο του άγρια παιχνίδια με όλους τους νταήδες.

Όταν η οικογένεια αντιλαμβάνεται ότι θα διαλυθεί με την ανατροφή που δίνει στα παιδιά της και τις ισορροπίες που διέπουν τη λειτουργία της, ή θα φροντίσει να φτιάξει τα στραβά ή θα διαλυθεί ολόκληρη και θα τη φάει η μαρμάγκα.

Μην προσπαθήσεις να με πείσεις ότι, επειδή οι μεγάλες οικογένειες δεν είναι τέλειες από την αρχή, θα πρέπει να διαλυθούν ή να ξεστρατίζουν τα παιδιά τους. Εγώ θα επιμένω ότι μέσα από τα λάθη θα τελειοποιούνται οι μεγάλες οικογένειες και θα στρώνουν και τα παιδιά τους.


----------



## pontios (Jan 2, 2014)

Καλημέρα, nickel.

Πιστεύω ότι η Ελλάδα χρειάζεται την Ένωση για την ασφάλειά της, έτσι είμαι απολύτως σύμφωνος με την όλη ιδέα.

Είναι πλέον σαφές ότι μια κοινότητα που αποτελείται από ξεχωριστές χώρες, ακόμη και με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις, δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να λειτουργήσει ως μια χώρα με μια οικονομία, και ότι μια κοινή νομισματική μονάδα δεν μπορεί να καταστήσει αυτή την "χωριστικότητα", ή αυτό που τείνει να διαχωριστεί, σε ένα αναπόσπαστο σύνολο .

Σε αναγνώριση του γεγονότος ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με χωριστές οικονομίες, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε κάτι διαφορετικό, λιγότερο επώδυνο και πιο στοχευμένο τουλάχιστον;
Ίσως κάτι μου διαφεύγει;

Για παράδειγμα:
Το Ελληνική ευρώ ή το ευρώ του Νότου;

Με τον τρόπο αυτό, 20% του ελληνικού χρέους θα μπορούσε να διαγραφτεί, και στη συνέχεια θα εκδίδονταν το ελληνικό ευρώ, το οποίο θα υποστηρίζεται πλήρως από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, με ισοτιμία 0,8 E = 1 GE (Greek Euro);
Η δραχμή, άλλωστε, αν διατηρούταν, νομίζω θα είχε χάσει έδαφος έναντι του γερμανικού μάρκου και του ευρώ, ακόμη και στις καλύτερες περιόδους.


----------



## pontios (Jan 3, 2014)

Δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά (βιαζόμουν) .. is this an improvement?

Καλημέρα, nickel.

Πιστεύω ότι η Ελλάδα χρειάζεται την Ένωση για την ασφάλειά της, έτσι είμαι απολύτως σύμφωνος με την όλη ιδέα.

Είναι πλέον σαφές ότι μια κοινότητα που αποτελείται από ξεχωριστές χώρες, ακόμη και με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις, δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να λειτουργήσει σαν (να ήταν) μια χώρα με μια οικονομία, και ότι μια κοινή νομισματική μονάδα δεν θα μπορούσε αρκούσε να καταστήσει αυτή την "χωριστικότητα", ή αυτό που τείνει να διαχωριστεί, σε ένα αναπόσπαστο σύνολο .

Σε αναγνώριση του γεγονότος ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με χωριστές οικονομίες, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε κάτι διαφορετικό, λιγότερο επώδυνο και πιο στοχευμένο, τουλάχιστον;

Για παράδειγμα:
Το Ελληνικό ευρώ ή το ευρώ του Νότου;

Με τον τρόπο αυτό, θα μπορούσε να διαγραφεί, ας πούμε, 20% του ελληνικού χρέους, και να εκδοθεί το ελληνικό ευρώ, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να υποστηριχθεί πλήρως από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, με ισοτιμία 0,8 E = 1 GE (Greek Euro);
Η δραχμή, άλλωστε, αν διατηρούνταν, νομίζω θα είχε χάσει έδαφος έναντι του γερμανικού μάρκου και του ευρώ, ακόμη και στις καλύτερες περιόδους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2014)

Καλημέρα Pontios, καλή χρονιά!

Τα συζητήσαμε και πιο πάνω, αλλά συνοπτικά: Η συγκεκριμένη Ένωση έχει συγκεκριμένους στόχους και κανόνες. Ένας από αυτούς, τον οποίο έχουν προσυπογράψει όλες οι παλιές χώρες (πλην Αγγλίας και Δανίας) και όλα τα νέα μέλη είναι η συναπόφαση να συγκλίνουν οικονομικά και κοινωνικά. Συνεπώς, δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να κάνει ό,τι τον βολεύει τη δεδομένη στιγμή. Τα θέματα είναι βέβαια περίπλοκα και δεν είμαστε ειδικοί για το καθένα· η ουσία είναι όμως μια. Τα οφέλη από τη συμμετοχή σε μια Ένωση λαών δεν μπορεί να είναι αλά καρτ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα θέματα είναι βέβαια περίπλοκα και δεν είμαστε ειδικοί για το καθένα· η ουσία είναι όμως μια. Τα οφέλη από τη συμμετοχή σε μια Ένωση λαών δεν μπορεί να είναι αλά καρτ.



Αυτό πες το στην Γερμανία που βλέπει την συμμετοχή της στην Ένωση σαν συμμετοχή σε ποδοσφαιρικό όμιλο και όχι σε έναν σοβαρό οργανισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό πες το στην Γερμανία που βλέπει την συμμετοχή της στην Ένωση σαν συμμετοχή σε ποδοσφαιρικό όμιλο και όχι σε έναν σοβαρό οργανισμό.


Εγώ δεν σκέφτηκα να το πω σε κανέναν ειδικά, αλλά ναι, μια και το ανέφερες, θα το πω μεθαύριο στη Γερμανία που θα βγούμε για καφέ.

Επί της ουσίας, θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω κάποια στιγμή ποια είναι η συγκεκριμένη «Γερμανία» και η συγκεκριμένη «Γαλλία» και «Φινλανδία» και «Ελλάδα» που έχεις εσύ στο μυαλό σου, αλλά κάποια άλλη στιγμή, επειδή σήμερα πνίγομαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2014)

Θα σ'τα πω κάποια στιγμή από κοντά, γιατί η γνώμη μου για μια χώρα δεν συνοψίζεται σε μια παράγραφο. Μπορώ όμως να σου συνοψίσω την άποψή μου για την ΕΕ, που είναι αυτή:

_...Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, η Ελλάδα πάντα για φούντο ήταν. Η ΕΕ θα έπρεπε να είχε προλάβει τα πράγματα νωρίτερα, αλλά νομίζω ότι οι μηχανισμοί της είναι πιο δύσκαμπτοι κι από 70χρονο ελέφαντα με αρθριτικά. Ακούω τόσα χρόνια για τρεις πυλώνες και το μόνο που βλέπω είναι μια χαλαρή συνοχή μεταξύ πολιτικής κοινής αγοράς και ένα πολύ ασαφή προσδιορισμό σύγκλισης. Τα μεγάλα κράτη, βλέπουν την ύπαρξή τους στην ΕΕ όχι σαν οργανικό κομμάτι μιας ομοσπονδίας αλλά σαν συμμετοχή σε ποδοσφαιρικό όμιλο. Έχουμε το κράτος μας, α... και συμμετέχουμε και σε μια οργάνωση, Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση λέγεται, θαρρώ... ε, έτσι δεν γίνεται δουλειά ρε παιδιά, γι' αυτό η Αμερική σάς πηδάει ανάποδα, παρά την υποτιθέμενη μακραίωνη, ποικίλη, πολιτισμική παράδοση και την πρώιμη τεχνολογική ανάπτυξη της Ευρώπης. Η Αμερική είναι ένας ενήλικας πολυοργανισμός κι εμείς παλεύουμε στην εφηβεία. Αυτό είναι η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση: το πρωί έφηβη μαθήτρια και το βράδυ πόρνη._


----------



## Palavra (Jan 3, 2014)

pontios said:


> Δηλαδή, με τη δραχμή (και με την αγορά να μη στρεβλώνεται από το ευρώ), και σε ένα περιβάλλον υψηλότερων επιτοκίων, νομίζω τα χρέη δεν θα είχαν φτάσει στα ακραία επίπεδα - και αν η Ελλάδα αναγκαζόταν να τυπώσει μερικές δραχμές από νωρίς, τότε η κρίση μπορεί να είχε αποφευχθεί.
> Με την υποτίμηση του νομίσματός της - θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει τις εξαγωγές, να μειώσει τις εισαγωγές και να βοηθήσει τις τοπικές βιομηχανίες. Η δραχμή θα ήταν μηχανισμός διευκόλυνσης.


Να θυμίσουμε ωστόσο ότι η δραχμή συχνά αποτέλεσε στόχο κερδοσκοπικών επιθέσεων με σκοπό την υποτίμηση του νομίσματος στο παρελθόν. Θυμάστε, τότε που όσοι ταξίδευαν στο εξωτερικό έκρυβαν το συνάλλαγμα στις κάλτσες. Που ήταν οι εισαγωγές πανάκριβες. Κτλ. Μάλιστα, κερδοσκοπικές επιθέσεις διαβάζω ότι δεχόταν η δραχμή ήδη από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα και οι υποτιμήσεις αντιμετωπίζονταν με λιτότητα και απολύσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2014)

Η διαφορά είναι ότι μετά την ένταξη στο ευρώ, με τη δημιουργική λογιστική, την απόκρυψη στοιχείων, το άφθονο χρήμα που προσφερόταν για δανεισμό και τον ατελή έλεγχο από τους ευρωπαϊκούς φορείς, δεν μπορούσαν οι αγορές να συνετίσουν ειδικά την Ελλάδα για τις ατασθαλίες της δεκαετίας του ευρώ (ιδίως υπό την καραμανλική διακυβέρνηση) και να γίνονται έτσι οι προσαρμογές σε πιο μικρά διαστήματα. Όταν βγήκαν όλα μαζί τα προβλήματα, φτάσαμε να πληρώνουμε σωρευτικά αυτά που θα είχαν τακτοποιηθεί σε πιο εύληπτες δόσεις υποτίμησης κτλ. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να γυρίσουμε στη δραχμή. Σημαίνει ότι οπωσδήποτε πρέπει κι εμείς και η ΕΕ να κόψουμε τις ολέθριες συνήθειες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2014)

Εμένα η αντίρρησή μου είναι στον τρόπο προσαρμογής, όχι στην λογική της. Με τις μνημονιακές ρυθμίσεις συμφωνώ, μ' αυτό που δεν συμφωνώ είναι η βιαιότητα των αλλαγών και η μηδενική δικλείδα ασφαλείας ώστε να διασφαλιστεί η ποιότητα της εκπαίδευσης και της υγείας ή έστω ή πολύ μικρή μέριμνα προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Η προσαρμογή έπρεπε να είναι πολύ πιο ήπια. Δεν μπορείς ξαφνικά να διορθώσεις σε 3 χρόνια ένα πρόβλημα δεκαετιών και συσσωρευμένων χρεών. Αυτή η απλή παραδοχή έπρεπε να γίνει απ' την αρχή, να εξασφαλιστεί ότι το πρόβλημα έχει μελετηθεί σε όλην του την έκταση και οι συνέπειες των αλλαγών σε βάθος χρόνου και μετά να προχωρήσουμε σε λύση. Βέβαια δεν φταίει αποκλειστικά η ΕΕ, η Ευρωζώνη, η ΕΚΤ ή η τρόικα για όλα αυτά. Έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα, η πρόβλεψη της οικονομικής κατάστασης ακόμα και για τα τρία επόμενα χρόνια φαντάζει πολύ δύσκολη. Η απίστευτη αύξηση της ανεργίας και το τεράστιο κύμα μετανάστευσης των εξειδικευμένων ατόμων έχουν αφήσει μια τεράστια τρύπα, όχι μόνο από κοινωνική άποψη αλλά και για το κράτος, που σε λίγο θα έχει προβλήματα είσπραξης φόρων και ασφαλιστικών εισφορών. Τι σε λίγο, δηλαδή, ήδη έχει. Περιμένω να δω ποια θα είναι η επόμενη λύση. Γιατί πλέον είτε "κόψουμε τις κακές συνήθειες" είτε όχι δεν έχει σημασία, αν το κράτος δεν βρει πηγή εσόδων για τις νέες του συνήθειες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Η προσαρμογή έπρεπε να είναι πολύ πιο ήπια.


Πώς γίνεται η ήπια προσαρμογή; Συνεχίζοντας να ξοδεύουμε λεφτά που δεν έχουμε; Για παράδειγμα, αν ξυπνήσεις ένα πρωί και διαπιστώσεις ότι η τσέπη σου είναι άδεια, πώς θα προσαρμοστείς ήπια στην έλλειψη χρημάτων;


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί πλέον είτε "κόψουμε τις κακές συνήθειες" είτε όχι δεν έχει σημασία


Τρόπος του λέγειν, έτσι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τρόπος του λέγειν, έτσι;



Τρόπος του λέγειν, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι προσωπικά θα πάψει να με νοιάζει αν χρεοκοπήσουμε ολοκληρωτικά. Απλά θα φύγω.



Alexandra said:


> Πώς γίνεται η ήπια προσαρμογή; Συνεχίζοντας να ξοδεύουμε λεφτά που δεν έχουμε; Για παράδειγμα, αν ξυπνήσεις ένα πρωί και διαπιστώσεις ότι η τσέπη σου είναι άδεια, πώς θα προσαρμοστείς ήπια στην έλλειψη χρημάτων;



Η απάντηση είναι "ναι, αλλά όχι μόνο". Το τι θα κάνω εγώ και το τι θα κάνει το κράτος είναι πολύ διαφορετικά πράγματα. Τα κράτη δεν συμπεριφέρονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο που συμπεριφέρονται οι πολίτες ούτε διέπονται από την ίδια νομοθεσία ούτε έχουν τα ίδια μέσα και δυνατότητες στην διάθεσή τους. Ένα κράτος μπορεί να ζει διαρκώς με έλλειμμα ή έστω για πολύ μεγάλο διάστημα, αν το έλλειμμα αυτό είναι μικρό. Εγώ κι εσύ δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε αυτό.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως γιατί υποβαθμίζετε το πρόβλημα σε μια αδυναμία του κράτους να ξοδεύει περισσότερα λεφτά απ' ό,τι εισπράττει. Δεν είναι ότι τα λεφτά που εισπράττει το κράτος δεν αρκούν για να καλύψουν τα έξοδα του κράτους, είναι ότι δεν επαρκούν να καλύψουν τις δόσεις από τα λεφτά που έχουμε δανειστεί. Αν ήταν απλά θέμα συνηθειών θα τις κόβαμε. Αλλά αυτό που απαίτησε η μη ήπια προσαρμογή ήταν να αποπληρώσουμε το χρέος όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα και όχι με ένα πολύ γενναίο κούρεμα του χρέους και με πρακτική εκμηδένιση του επιτοκίου με μεγάλο βάθος αποπληρωμής. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να αυξηθεί κατακόρυφα η φορολογία, με επόμενο να κλείσουν χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις, να εγκαταλείψουν την χώρα εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες νέα άτομα και να μείνει άνεργο το 27% του εργατικού δυναμικού. Αυτά είναι κινήσεις αυτοκτονίας. Βοηθούν το κράτος βραχυπρόθεσμα, ρέει το χρήμα για να εξυπηρετηθούν οι ανάγκες του κράτους και τα χρέη του, αλλά οπισθοδρομεί η παραγωγή, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μπαίνεις σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο όπου ελαττώνονται οι πηγές εσόδων κι αναγκάζεσαι να παίρνεις βαρύτερα μέτρα που θα αυξήσουν την ανεργία και κατ' επέκταση θα ελαττώσουν κι άλλο τις πηγές εσόδων.

Ήπια προσαρμογή λοιπόν σημαίνει να μην σκοτώσεις τις πηγές εσόδων σου. Είναι σαν να μην έχεις απολύτως κανένα άλλο έσοδο, να μην έχεις λεφτά στην τσέπη και να πουλήσεις την εταιρεία σου κοψοχρονιά, για να καλύψεις τα χρέη σου, έστω κι αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι μετά δεν θα έχεις πηγές εσόδων. Αυτό ακριβώς σημαίνει το να μην αφήσεις άνεργο το 27% του δυναμικού σου. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι μέσος όρος, στις κατεξοχήν παραγωγικές ηλικίες η ανεργία είναι εγκληματικά υψηλότερη: πάνω από 60% στις ηλικίες 15-24 και πάνω από 40% στις ηλικίες 25-29. Αυτά από στοιχεία της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ. Υπενθυμίζω ότι η ανεργία θα ήταν ακόμη υψηλότερη αν δεν είχε μεταναστεύσει το άλλο μισό δυναμικό αυτών των ηλικιών. Περιττό να πούμε ότι αυτό για την Ελλάδα είναι διπλά αυτοκτονία γιατί πλήρωσε χρήματα για να σπουδάσουν όλοι αυτοί, με απώτερο κοινωνικό στόχο την αύξηση της παραγωγής και την εξέλιξη του κράτους, και τώρα που έφυγαν χάνει πλέον την δυνατότητα ακόμα και να ρεφάρει τα έξοδα εκπαίδευσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2014)

Χέλλε, οι ανακρίβειες που έχεις γράψει είναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένες αφού περιμένεις τη δικαστική απόφαση για το έλλειμμα του 2009. Όμως, το πρωτογενές έλλειμμα που μας άφησε ο ΚΚΒ' ήταν 16 δις και το συνολικό έλλειμμα (με τους τόκους δηλαδή) 35. Άσε τα 20 μέχρι τα 35. Με τα 16 τι θα γινόταν ήπια, θα μας πεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2014)

Απολύτως καμμιά ανακρίβεια. Μα απολύτως καμμιά. Ο χαρακτηρισμός μιας άποψης απαιτεί επιχειρήματα. Περιμένω να ακούσω για ποιον λόγο είναι ανακριβή αυτά που γράφω, αν και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα εισπράξω κάποια απάντηση του τύπου ότι πνίγεσαι στην δουλειά και δεν μπορείς να επεκταθείς.

Η ερώτηση που κάνεις δεν έχει νόημα γιατί την παρουσιάζεις σαν ρητορική, έχεις στο μυαλό σου την απάντηση, παρότι έχω ήδη απαντήσει. Τι θα πει τι θα γινόταν; Απάντησα τι σημαίνει ήπια προσαρμογή. Η μείωση των κρατικών δαπανών είναι από μόνη της αρκετή (συν ένα γενναίο κούρεμα), η λήψη φορολογικών μέτρων δημιουργεί μεγάλη ύφεση, πράγμα που αυξάνει την αναλογία χρέους/ΑΕΠ. Βέβαια αυτό σημαίνει ότι η μείωση του ελλείμματος θα είναι πιο αργή, αλλά γιατί ακριβώς μάς ενδιαφέρει αυτό; Είμαστε η μόνη χώρα που είχε τέτοια ελλείμματα το 2009; Η ΗΠΑ και το ΗΒ είχαν αντίστοιχα υψηλά ποσοστά (13% και 11% αντίστοιχα). Δηλαδή η Ιρλανδία που έφτασε το 30% έλλειμμα ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ τι έπρεπε να κάνει; Ο μέσος όρος του ΟΟΣΑ ήταν στο 8,5% το 2009. Η Γαλλία ήταν στο 7,5%, η Ιαπωνία σχεδόν στο 9%. Θύμισέ μου σε ποια απ' αυτές τις χώρες αυξήθηκε η ανεργία κατά 270% και τι έκαναν αυτές για να μειώσουν τα ελλείμματά τους.

Αλλά είναι φανερό ότι δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε σοβαρά για οικονομία όταν έχεις μια προκατασκευασμένη και απόλυτα ακλόνητη εικόνα για το τι συμβαίνει και θεωρείς όλα τα άλλα ανακριβή και λανθασμένα. Το έλλειμμα μας το άφησε ο Καραμανλής (πριν δεν είχαμε), άλλη λύση δεν υπήρχε, έπρεπε να ληφθούν φορολογικά μέτρα μέχρι αηδίας, κτλ. Επί της ουσίας δεν είδα καμμιά απάντηση για το μέλλον. Τι μας νοιάζει το μέλλον, άλλωστε, έτσι; Να μειωθεί το έλλειμμα άμεσα για τα επόμενα χρόνια και μετά ας φτάσει και το 90% του ΑΕΠ. Συγγνώμη αν ακούγομαι επιθετικός· δεν είμαι. Απλά δεν βλέπω διάθεση για συζήτηση. Δεν απαντάς σ' αυτά που λέω, επαναλαμβάνεις συνέχεια ότι είχαμε πρόβλημα. Χαίρω πολύ, είχαμε πρόβλημα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το λύσεις αδιαφορώντας για τις συνέπειες. Δεν θα το λύσεις με κάθε κόστος.

Όταν πας να λύσεις ένα πρόβλημα, προσέχεις να μην δημιουργήσεις ένα πολύ μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα μακροπρόθεσμα. Για ένα κράτος προέχει η μακροπρόθεσμη επιβίωσή του, οπότε αν χρειαστεί να αναζητήσει λύσεις θα πρέπει να βρει αυτές που θα εξασφαλίζουν ακριβώς αυτό. Αν οι λύσεις αυτές πρέπει να είναι αργές στην υλοποίησή τους ώστε να διασφαλιστεί η συνοχή του κράτους τότε αυτές πρέπει να επιλέξει. Τα νούμερα δεν λένε τίποτα από μόνα τους, τα αποτελέσματα μόνο έχουν σημασία· όλα τα αποτελέσματα, όχι μόνο του κάθε επόμενου χρόνου. Άλλωστε θα έπρεπε να είναι γνώση όλων ότι οι γρήγορες λύσεις ποτέ δεν είναι καλές και εφαρμόζονται μόνο όταν θέλεις ένα προσωρινό αποτέλεσμα. Τι να πω, εσένα μπορεί να σε ικανοποιεί η τσίχλα στον τοίχο, εγώ θέλω κόλλα. Επίσης κοινή γνώση είναι ότι το χτίσιμο είναι πιο αργό από την κατεδάφιση και τα προβλήματα λύνονται πιο αργά απ' ό,τι δημιουργούνται. Όποιος νομίζει ότι σε 5 χρόνια λύνεις προβλήματα 35 χρόνων δεν ξέρει πώς δουλεύει ο κόσμος· ούτε η φυσική πραγματικότητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2014)

Θα σου θυμίσω ότι ο τότε πρωθυπουργός έχει δηλώσει κατεπανάληψη ότι στη σύνοδο της ΕΕ τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009, όπου κοινοποίησε την πραγματική εικόνα της οικονομίας μας, ζήτησε βοήθεια και χρόνο για να επιφέρει ήπια όλες τις αναγκαίες θεσμικές και οικονομικές αλλαγές. Κατ' εκείνον, δεν του δόθηκε χρόνος. Κατά την αντιπολίτευση, δεν το διαπραγματεύτηκε επαρκώς. Δεν ήμουν μπροστά για να ξέρω· εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι οποιοσδήποτε πολιτικός θα έκανε το πολιτικό χαρακίρι μακράς διαρκείας που ξεκίνησε η τότε κυβέρνηση και ο πρωθυπουργός αν είχε άλλη λύση.

Αυτά που λες αποτελούν βάση συζήτησης μόνο αν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις ότι μας προτάθηκε ηπιότερη προσαρμογή και *την απορρίψαμε*. Τέτοιο πράγμα εγώ δεν έχω διαβάσει πουθενά. Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση έπρεπε να βρει χρήματα για να πληρώσει ένα ομόλογο 15 δις που έληγε και ταυτόχρονα να βρει δανεικά για να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί το κράτος. Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι κανείς άλλος δεν έδινε τσεντέζιμο· οι μόνοι που έδιναν ήταν οι εταίροι μας (με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά), δηλαδή, βασικά η Γερμανία, οι οποίοι είχαν βαρεθεί να τους πιάνουμε τον τρυφερό ποπό με πλαστά στατιστικά στοιχεία και έμπρακτη άρνηση ένταξης στο κοινό ευρωπαϊκό πρότζεκτ.

Πώς θα κάνεις ήπια την προσαρμογή όταν ο άλλος δεν θέλει να σε δει ούτε ζωγραφιστό, ούτε να σε ακούσει καν; Πώς θα κάνεις ήπια προσαρμογή όταν δεν διαθέτεις κρατικό μηχανισμό και έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις πολιτικούς που ισχυρίζονται στα σοβαρά το οτιδήποτε προκειμένου να αποκομίσουν κομματικά οφέλη και πολίτες που τα καταπίνουν αμάσητα; Πώς θα κάνεις ήπια προσαρμογή χωρίς να πάθεις στο δεκαπλάσιο επί μήνες αυτό που έγινε στην Κύπρο επί μια εβδομάδα;

Συγκρίνεις τη δανειοβίωτη Ελλάδα με βιομηχανικά θηρία, αν είναι δυνατόν! Εύκολα λόγια, ακόμη και σήμερα. Κρίμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2014)

Ναι, όμως μια πετάς το μπαλάκι στην ΕΕ και μια στην Ελλάδα. Εγώ λέω ότι φταίνε και οι δυο, όχι μόνο η μία πλευρά. Φταίει η Ελλάδα που δεν πίεσε για ηπιότερη προσαρμογή, φταίει η Ελλάδα για την κακή και λανθασμένη εφαρμογή του μνημονίου, φταίει η ΕΕ για την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά της απέναντι σε μέλος της*, φταίει η ΕΕ για την απαράδεκτα κακομελετημένη, πρόχειρη και κοντόθωρη λύση που -αρκετά απρόθυμα- έδωσε, φταίει η ΕΕ για τις πολύ κακές δομές της και τις ανύπαρκτες δικλείδες ασφαλείας της και φυσικά φταίνε και οι δυο που ζούνε χώρ... εεε... που δεν βλέπουν ότι το μακροπρόθεσμο συμφέρον όλων είναι να μην δημιουργούνται μακροχρόνια χειρότερα προβλήματα που θα απαιτούν πιο επώδυνες λύσεις ή ακόμα και διαλύσεις.

Μου φαίνεται επίσης απίστευτο που δεν πιστεύεις ότι ένας πολιτικός δεν θα έκανε κακές επιλογές αν είχε καλύτερες στην διάθεσή του. Αν συνέβαινε αυτό, για όλα μας τα προβλήματα θα ευθύνονταν οι διαθέσιμες λύσεις, ποτέ τα πρόσωπα. Ακόμη χειρότερα μάλιστα, γιατί υπερασπίστηκες σε προηγούμενα ποστ την ΕΕ όσον αφορά το πόσο καλά οργανωμένη είναι και τι λύσεις δίνει. Γιατί αν είναι όπως το παρουσίαζε ο "τότε πρωθυπουργός", θα ήταν σαν η ΕΕ να έλεγε "αυτή είναι η λύση που δίνουμε, την θέλετε - την παίρνετε, δεν την θέλετε - πάτε να πνιγείτε". Αυτό θα δήλωνε ακόμα πιο απαράδεκτη ένωση και πιο κοντόθωρη πολιτική.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, καμμιά λύση που δεν διασφαλίζει την συνέχιση του κράτους δεν μπορεί να είναι λύση για το κράτος.



* αυτά τα "σε βαρέθηκα και δεν θέλω να σε δω ούτε ζωγραφιστό" μόνο από παιδάκια του νηπιαγωγείου ή ερωτευμένους μπορώ να τα δεχτώ, όχι από σοβαρά κράτη και τους εκπροσώπους τους στο πλαίσιο σοβαρών ενώσεων, συνομοσπονδιών και τα ρέστα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί αν είναι όπως το παρουσίαζε ο "τότε πρωθυπουργός", θα ήταν σαν η ΕΕ να έλεγε "αυτή είναι η λύση που δίνουμε, την θέλετε - την παίρνετε, δεν την θέλετε - πάτε να πνιγείτε". Αυτό θα δήλωνε ακόμα πιο απαράδεκτη ένωση και πιο κοντόθωρη πολιτική.


Μα δεν είναι μυστικό ότι αυτό ακριβώς μας είπαν. Από πού προέρχονταν τα σενάρια περί Grexit; Και εξακολουθώ να επιμένω ότι ένωση σημαίνει να ακολουθούμε όλοι τους κανόνες. Λίγο-πολύ, συμβαίνουν και ατυχήματα. Όχι καθόλου και συστηματικά. Τεσπα, δεν έχει νόημα μια συζήτηση όταν δεν μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε τίποτε για να προχωρήσουμε από εκεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 4, 2014)

Κι εγώ πάλι επιμένω να λέω ότι όταν φτιάχνεις μια ένωση και η μέθοδος με την οποία διασφαλίζεις ότι θα ακολουθηθούν οι κανόνες είναι η καλή πίστη και η ελπίδα, είτε είσαι αφελής είτε αποσκοπείς σε κάτι είτε απλά δεν σε νοιάζει και ο λόγος που κάνεις την ένωση είναι για να εξυπηρετήσεις αποκλειστικά και μόνο τα προσωπικά σου συμφέροντα. Κι αφού ταυτίζεις την ΕΕ ή την Ευρωζώνη με την Γερμανία, τότε να θυμηθούμε ότι η Γερμανία κέρδισε πάρα πολλά πράγματα από την εισαγωγή του ευρώ. Τόσα όσα καμμιά άλλη χώρα. Χώρια τα έμμεσα οφέλη από την κρίση (τα ομόλογά της άγγιξαν αρνητικά επιτόκια). Αν μη τι άλλο η Γερμανία δεν είναι ούτε αδικημένη ούτε έχει κανέναν λόγο να μας... "κρατάει μούτρα". Εδώ που τα λέμε, δάνειο πήραμε, δεν τους ζητήσαμε να πληρώσουν τα προβλήματά μας απ' την τσέπη τους.

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω δικαιολογείς την ΕΕ με την λογική ότι η Ελλάδα δεν ήταν καλός παίκτης και μας τα είχαν μαζεμένα και από την άλλην δικαιολογείς το ελληνικό κράτος με το σκεπτικό ότι η ΕΕ δεν τους άφησε κανένα περιθώριο διαπραγμάτευσης. Άρα δεν φταίει κανείς απ' τους δυο. Όχι, κάτσε, το βρήκα: φταίει ο Καραμανλής. Τι κέρδισα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, κάτσε, το βρήκα: φταίει ο Καραμανλής. Τι κέρδισα;


Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι ένα καλό συμπέρασμα στο τέλος αυτής της αδιέξοδης συζήτησης. Εγώ θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω μια βασική και, ελπίζω, μη αμφισβητήσιμη αρχή: Είναι συνήθως καλό σε μια σχέση ή σε μια διαπραγμάτευση να αναφέρεις τι δεν έκανε σωστά ο άλλος και τι κερδίζει από τη σχέση. Καμιά φορά, αν δεν το παρακάνεις, μπορείς και να φουσκώσεις λίγο τα πράγματα. Διαπραγματευτικά όπλα είναι αυτά, τα αξιοποιείς όσο σε παίρνει. Αν όμως περιορίζεσαι στο να δείχνεις συνέχεια τον άλλον με το δάχτυλό σου, αφενός δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να κάτσεις να διορθώσεις τα δικά σου στραβά, αφετέρου κινδυνεύεις να σου χώσουν το δάχτυλο εκεί που δεν θα ήθελες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2014)

Για να ξέρουμε πόσο ωραία θα είναι κάποια πράγματα όταν θα γίνουν και εδώ.

http://www.capital.gr/stoupas/Article.aspx?id=1933210


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2014)

Υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει να κάνει με το ότι ήμασταν κι ο Έλλης κι εγώ στο ΗΒ και διαβάζαμε λίγο πολύ τις ίδιες πηγές, αλλά και πάλι δεν μου φαίνονται παράλογα όσα λέει. 
Κάτι δεν πάει καλά, μήπως έχω πυρετό;


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλλά αυτό που απαίτησε η μη ήπια προσαρμογή ήταν να αποπληρώσουμε το χρέος όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα και όχι με ένα πολύ γενναίο κούρεμα του χρέους και με πρακτική εκμηδένιση του επιτοκίου με μεγάλο βάθος αποπληρωμής.


Εγώ πάντως, που συμφωνώ με αρκετά από αυτά που έγραψε ο Helle, προσπαθώ ακόμα να συνέλθω από το παραπάνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2014)

Αν σου ακούγεται βαρύ είναι γιατί κανείς δεν είχε το θάρρος να παραδεχτεί ότι η κατάσταση ήταν μαύρο χάλι (αυτολογοκρισία) και χρειαζόταν πολύ γενναία μέτρα για να σωθεί ό,τι σώζεται. Δυστυχώς δεν έγινε αυτό και έμεινε μια χώρα με ανοιχτές πληγές που θα πάρουν πάρα πολλά χρόνια για να κλείσουν. Δεν ξαναφέρνεις εύκολα ανάπτυξη σε μια χώρα χωρίς εργασία και με άφαντους τους εξειδικευμένους σου.

Το να κοπεί ένα σχετικά μεγάλο κομμάτι του χρέους δεν θα είχε μόνο άμεσες συνέπειες αλλά θα βοηθούσε στην σταθεροποίηση της κατάστασης στην Ευρώπη μεσοπρόθεσμα και θα βοηθούσε την χώρα να παραμείνει σταθερή στην παραγωγή της μακροπρόθεσμα.

Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο οι αριθμοί, είναι και οι άνθρωποι. Μια τέτοια κίνηση δεν θα γινόταν μόνο για οικονομικούς λόγους αλλά και για ανθρωπιστικούς. You know, άνθρωποι που πεινάνε, πεθαίνουν, αυτοκτονούν, δυστυχούν, αρρωσταίνουν, δεν έχουν να ταΐσουν τα παιδιά τους. Τελικά όμως μάλλον δεν ζούμε ακόμα στον 21ο αιώνα. Τι αφελής είμαι να πιστεύω ότι χώρες που βρίσκονται σε *ένωση* στον 21ο αιώνα έχουν περισσότερους δεσμούς από αμοιβαία συμφωνία αποφυγής εχθροπραξιών και ότι "βοηθάω τους συμμάχους μου" σημαίνει θυσίες και μοίρασμα των καλών και των κακών στιγμών.

Ναι, να πληρώσουν όσοι έφταιξαν, να αλλάξουν τις κακές τους συνήθειες αυτοί που τις είχαν, να σταματήσουν να παρασιτούν αυτοί που παρασιτούσαν, ακόμα και να σφίξουν λίγο τα λουριά και να κάνουν θυσίες αυτοί που ήταν ήδη νοικοκυραίοι, τίμιοι, νομοταγείς. Τι φταίνε όμως αυτοί που δεν πρόλαβαν να κάνουν κανένα κακό, να εκμεταλλευτούν τίποτα; Τι φταίνε τα τέκνα να πληρώνουν αμαρτίες γονέων; Περιμένω όμως να βρω πού βρίσκεται η ανθρώπινη πλευρά της ΕΕ και πόσο σκέφτηκαν αυτές τις διαστάσεις. Η Ευρώπη, έτσι; Η Ευρώπη της αναγέννησης, του πολιτισμού βασισμένου στον άνθρωπο, των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων και της ελευθερίας. Μετά μπορούμε να ξανασυζητήσουμε για ελλείμματα και πόση σημασία έχει αν το έλλειμμα είναι 5% ή 10%.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2014)

Μα, Χέλλε, μη μου κλαίγεσαι εμένα γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι Γερμανία να σε λυπηθώ. Και τα μελοδραματικά που γράφεις τα συμμερίζομαι και, αν χρειαστεί, μπορώ να τα γράψω και πιο μελοδραματικά. Άλλωστε, ο κλαψομουνισμός έχει γίνει πυρήνας του πολιτικού μας λόγου πια. Μεταξύ μας όμως καλό θα είναι να βλέπουμε τι από τα δικά μας θα βελτιώσουμε (δες #2634). Και να καταλάβουμε ταυτόχρονα (#2636) ότι η ταλαιπωρία των τελευταίων χρόνων δεν έχει σχέση τόσο με την εξόφληση του σωρευμένου εθνικού χρέους όσο με το ότι πορευόμασταν δημιουργώντας ελλείμματα (με το αποκορύφωμα του Κωστάκη, που δεν έχεις ακόμα δεχτεί).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2014)

Το συνολικό έλλειμμα οφείλει την ύπαρξή του κατά κύριο λόγο στα τοκοχρεολύσια. Όταν μιλάμε για κούρεμα του χρέους μιλάμε για μείωση του ποσού των δόσεων που χρειάζεται να καταβάλει το κράτος. Ό,τι αλλαγές κάνει το κράτος στην λειτουργία του θα το βοηθήσουν να την βγάζει με λιγότερα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι πρωτογενώς τουλάχιστον δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα. Μεσοπρόθεσμα όμως η επιβολή βαριάς φορολογίας κατατρώει την αγορά και ξαναμειώνει τα κρατικά έσοδα σε σημείο που να έχει ξανά πρωτογενές πρόβλημα εξόδων. Άλλωστε και το πρώτο κούρεμα γι' αυτό έγινε. Βέβαια έγινε α) αργά, β) λάθος και γ) σε μικρότερο βαθμό απ' ό,τι έπρεπε.

Επίσης δεν μ' αρέσει η λέξη που χρησιμοποιείς. Όταν λες _κλαψομούνιασμα _μειώνεις την διάσταση του προβλήματος, υποβιβάζεις την σοβαρότητα και βασιμότητά του. Κλαψομούνης είναι αυτός που κλαίγεται αδίκως και για τα πάντα, για ψύλλου πήδημα. Το να επισημαίνεις ότι η πολιτική που ακολουθήθηκε άφησε ανθρώπους να πεινάνε και να πεθαίνουν και χτύπησε άσχημα την εκπαίδευση δεν συνιστά κλαψομούνιασμα. Μιλάμε για βασικά ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα που έχουν πληγεί σε τρομερό βαθμό. Δεν πουλάω μελό.

Επιπροσθέτως εγώ έχω να φάω και δεν έχω παιδιά, άρα δεν "κλαίγομαι" για μένα.


----------



## pontios (Jan 6, 2014)

Η Ελλάδα, η Ισπανία, η Πορτογαλία, η Ιταλία, η Κύπρος, και η Γαλλία είναι παγιδευμένες σε μια ύφεση, και δεν μπορούν να αποκαταστήσουν την ανταγωνιστικότητά τους με την υποτίμηση των νομισμάτων τους.

Αντ 'αυτού, αναγκάστηκαν να υποτιμήσουν τις οικονομίες τους (μέσω μέτρων λιτότητας, όπως περικοπές μισθών, αύξηση φόρων, τα χαράτσια, κλπ..) - δηλαδή, να αποδεχθούν την πιο επώδυνη προσέγγιση - και χωρίς εισροή κεφαλαίων από τις πλεονασματικές χώρες (Γερμανία, Φινλανδία), που θα έδινε ώθηση στις παραπαίουσες οικονομίες των εταίρων τους, η ύφεση μπορεί να διαρκέσει για δεκαετίες.

Ίσως ήρθε η ώρα για μια νέα προσέγγιση;


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος, αν μπορεί, γιατί θαρρώ πως ονειρεύομαι:

(Η Καθημερινή) 
*Ρεκόρ δεκαετίας σε νέες θέσεις εργασίας το 2013*
Θετικό με 19.999 νέες θέσεις εργασίας βρέθηκε, μετά από 10 χρόνια, τον Δεκέμβριο το ισοζύγιο των θέσεων απασχόλησης, σύμφωνα με τον υπουργό Εργασίας κ. Γιάννη Βρούτση.

Με αφορμή την ανακοίνωση των αποτελεσμάτων του πληροφοριακού συστήματος «Εργάνη» για το μήνα Δεκέμβριο ο υπουργός Εργασίας, Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και Πρόνοιας κ. Γιάννης Βρούτσης δήλωσε τα εξής:

«Κλείνει ο πρώτος ημερολογιακός χρόνος λειτουργίας του πληροφοριακού συστήματος «Εργάνη». Καρπός μιας συστηματικής και εργώδους προσπάθειας της πολιτικής ηγεσίας του υπουργείου Εργασίας την οποία στήριξαν από την πρώτη στιγμή όλα τα στελέχη του υπουργείου, της Επιθεώρησης Εργασίας και του ΟΑΕΔ.

Ένα καινοτόμο και πρωτοποριακό σύστημα, το οποίο για πρώτη φορά κατέγραψε όλους αυτούς τους μήνες τις μεταβολές του μισθωτού προσωπικού όλων των επιχειρήσεων της χώρας, αποτυπώνοντας με απόλυτη ακρίβεια και σε πραγματικό χρόνο τις ροές μισθωτής απασχόλησης. Και όχι μόνο!

Μάθαμε για πρώτη φορά επακριβώς τον αριθμό των εργαζόμενων και των επιχειρήσεων στην χώρα, τον αριθμό των εργαζόμενων ανά επιχείρηση καθώς και το ύψος των μισθών που λαμβάνουν, την γεωγραφική κατανομή των εργαζόμενων και των επιχειρήσεων σε όλη την επικράτεια και μία σειρά από άλλα -άγνωστα μέχρι πρόσφατα- σημαντικά στοιχεία της αγοράς εργασίας που θα διευκολύνουν πλέον στην διαμόρφωση των πολιτικών απασχόλησης.

Το 2013 έκλεισε με μία ευχάριστη και αισιόδοξη καταγραφή του «Εργάνη» καθώς τον Δεκέμβριο το ισοζύγιο των θέσεων απασχόλησης βρέθηκε, μετά από 10 χρόνια, θετικό με 19.999 νέες θέσεις ενώ το συνολικό ισοζύγιο της χρονιάς που «έφυγε» είναι επίσης θετικό καθώς δημιουργήθηκαν 133.488 περισσότερες νέες θέσεις απασχόλησης. Ρεκόρ δεκαετίας!

Τα στοιχεία των ροών μισθωτής απασχόλησης στον ιδιωτικό τομέα όλους αυτούς τους μήνες επιβεβαιώνουν αυτό που ισχυριζόμασταν από την αρχή.

Ότι η αγορά εργασίας σταθεροποιείται ενώ οι ρυθμοί εξέλιξης της ανεργίας φθίνουν συνεχώς καθώς από το 44,4% του Ιουνίου του 2012 είχαν πέσει το Σεπτέμβριο του 2013 στο 5,9%.

Για πρώτη φορά μέσα στο 2013 είδαμε πτώση του ποσοστού της ανεργίας μετά από 60 μήνες συνεχούς αύξησης ενώ οι δείκτες της απασχόλησης ήδη από τον Απρίλιο του 2013 και έπειτα εμφανίζουν αυξητική τάση.

Η τάση αυτή θα συνεχιστεί και σε συνδυασμό με την περαιτέρω προώθηση πολιτικών για την ανάπτυξη της οικονομίας αλλά και της καταπολέμησης της αδήλωτης και ανασφάλιστης εργασίας, θα οδηγήσει για πρώτη φορά το νέο χρόνο στην σταδιακή αποκλιμάκωση της ανεργίας».

Νά και ένα άρθρο για την "Εργάνη". (e-forologia)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2014)

Τι εξήγηση χρειάζεσαι; Διάβασε το κείμενο προσεκτικά...


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2014)

Εγώ που το διάβασα απρόσεκτα έχω μια απορία: αφού είναι ο πρώτος χρόνος εφαρμογής του συστήματος, πώς γίνεται να συγκρίνονται τα αποτελέσματα με αποτελέσματα προηγούμενων ετών και μάλιστα δεκαετίας;


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

Την ίδια σκέψη έκανα κι εγώ.

Δόκτορ, αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι αν το Δεκέμβριο του 2005 είχε καταγραφεί μια αύξηση της ανεργίας από π.χ. υποθετικά 9,00% σε 9,02%, το Δεκέμβριο του 2013 καταγράφηκε ("για πρώτη φορά στη δεκαετία") μια μείωση της ανεργίας από το π.χ. 30,00% στο 29,99%.


----------



## rogne (Jan 8, 2014)

Στα πεταχτά: πιθανολογώ ότι α) το σύστημα υπολογίζει σαν θέσεις εργασίας όλα τα προγράμματα (μερικής) απασχόλησης ανέργων, κοινωφελούς εργασίας κ.ο.κ, ενώ παράλληλα β) "φανερώνει" θέσεις εργασίας που κατά το παρελθόν έμεναν "μαύρες". Τώρα, άλλωστε, είναι ο καιρός για την πάταξη το ξεκουκούλωμα της "μαύρης" εργασίας, όταν η δηλωμένη ξεκουκούλωτη εργασία (πλήρους απασχόλησης, για ενήλικους άνω των 25) κοστίζει πια 580 ευρώ μεικτά... Προφανώς ο στόχος τέτοιων ανακοινώσεων είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λες, Κώστα: να πειστούμε να κοιμόμαστε όρθιοι.

Edit: Το ίδιο καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ για το ποσοστό ανεργίας, και έτσι πρέπει να έχουν τα πράγματα, όπως τα λέει το υπουργείο. Άλλο ότι αυτό δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2014)

Είδατε πόσα πράγματα καταλάβατε διαβάζοντας προσεκτικά; ;)


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

Και πάλι όμως, δεν έχει υποπέσει στην αντίληψή μου ανακοίνωση-θριαμβολογία της κυβέρνησης ότι η ανεργία μειώθηκε. Ως τώρα μας έλεγαν ότι μειώθηκε ο ρυθμός αύξησής της. Και τώρα έβαλαν απλώς το Βρούτση να αναγγείλει αυτό το...ρεκόρ δεκαετίας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2014)

Τα πιο πρόσφατα επίσημα στατιστικά στοιχεία ανεργίας που επίσης ανακοινώθηκαν σήμερα είναι του Σεπτεμβρίου. Αυτά που ανακοινώνει ο Βρούτσης είναι άλλα πράγματα, ένα δικό του παιχνιδάκι, που δείχνει το πρόβλημα από άλλη οπτική και ίσως, μετά από λίγο καιρό, ένα δυο χρόνια, αφού καλιμπραριστεί σωστά, να είναι εξίσου αξιόπιστο και να βοηθήσει στη μείωση του χρονικού χάσματος (τριμήνου αντί μηνός των άλλων χωρών) των δικών μας στατιστικών στοιχείων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εγώ που το διάβασα απρόσεκτα έχω μια απορία: αφού είναι ο πρώτος χρόνος εφαρμογής του συστήματος, πώς γίνεται να συγκρίνονται τα αποτελέσματα με αποτελέσματα προηγούμενων ετών και μάλιστα δεκαετίας;



Συγκρίνονται με τα αποτελέσματα της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ (πρώην ΕΣΥΕ). Βέβαια αυτό είναι τσιτ, αλλά ποιος νοιάζεται; Άμα αυξήσουν και την θητεία κατά μερικούς μήνες θα έχουμε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη μείωση της ανεργίας.

Επίσης στα γραφόμενα κρύβεται και μια άλλη πονηριά: λέει ότι ο αριθμός των απασχολούμενων αυξήθηκε, όμως αύξηση αυτού του αριθμού δεν σημαίνει μείωση του αριθμού των ανέργων. Μπορεί και τα δυο νούμερα να αυξάνονται ταυτόχρονα (μεταβολή των οικονομικά ανενεργών σε ενεργούς).



Costas said:


> Και πάλι όμως, δεν έχει υποπέσει στην αντίληψή μου ανακοίνωση-θριαμβολογία της κυβέρνησης ότι η ανεργία μειώθηκε. Ως τώρα μας έλεγαν ότι μειώθηκε ο ρυθμός αύξησής της. Και τώρα έβαλαν απλώς το Βρούτση να αναγγείλει αυτό το...ρεκόρ δεκαετίας;



Αυτό το ρεκόρ δεκαετίας πρέπει να συνοδεύεται κι από ένα ρεκόρ δεκαετίας στην εξαφάνιση θέσεων εργασίας. Στην ουσία είναι: τόσες θέσεις χάθηκαν, τόσες νέες δημιουργήθηκαν. Ο Βρούτσης λέει ότι το ισοζύγιο είναι θετικό κατά 20.000 θέσεις περίπου.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

Τι άλλα πράματα, δηλαδή; Αφού μιλάει για θετικό ισοζύγιο στις θέσεις εργασίας. Α, τώρα διάβασα το ποστ σου, Χέλλε. Για κάν' το πιο λιανά αυτό για τη μετατροπή των ανενεργών σε ενεργούς!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2014)

Πιο λιανά: 100 δεκατετράχρονοι κλείνουν τα δεκαπέντε και γίνονται ως εκ τούτου οικονομικά ενεργοί. Οι 10 βρίσκουν δουλειά και οι 90 όχι, αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να αυξηθούν οι απασχολούμενοι κατά 10 άτομα και οι άνεργοι κατά 90. Αυξάνονται δηλαδή και οι δυο ομάδες ταυτόχρονα. Η εισροή μπορεί επίσης να γίνει κι από χώρες του εξωτερικού, οπότε έχεις αύξηση του αριθμού των απασχολούμενων χωρίς να μειώνονται οι άνεργοι, αφού η θέση καλύπτεται από αλλού. Συνάμα νέα θέση εργασίας μπορεί να μην σημαίνει μεταβολή των απασχολούμενων γιατί μπορεί να την καλύπτει κάποιος που ήδη ήταν απασχολούμενος αλλού (κάνει πάνω από μία δουλειά). Αυτό εξαρτάται με το πώς μετράς τις θέσεις εργασίας, βέβαια.

Οπότε μπορείς να πεις διάφορα παραμύθια, κατά πώς σε βολεύει, αν παίξεις καλά με τις έννοιες απασχολούμενος, άνεργος, θέση εργασίας, ισοζύγιο και φυσικά με τα ποσοστά τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2014)

Ένα παράδειγμα από τον περασμένο Αύγουστο: οι απασχολούμενοι μειώθηκαν κατά 88.242 άτομα σε σχέση με τον Αύγουστο του 2012 ενώ οι άνεργοι αυξήθηκαν κατά 95.326 (στοιχεία ΕΛΣΤΑΤ).


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

Το πρώτο σου ποστ το κατάλαβα, και σ' ευχαριστώ. Στο δεύτερο, εννοείς ότι αυτοί οι 7000 παραπάνω άνεργοι οφείλονται σε νεοεισελθέντες στην αγορά εργασίας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2014)

Ναι, νεοεισελθέντες. Με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, έτσι; Μπορεί να τελείωσαν με τις σπουδές τους, τον στρατό, να επέστρεψαν από χώρα του εξωτερικού, να ήταν δικαιούχοι σύνταξης συγγενή που πέθανε και πλέον δεν είναι (όριο ηλικίας ή παντρεύτηκαν), κ.α.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

Μάλιστα.
Επειδή ευθύνομαι εγώ (σε πήρα στο λαιμό μου!): νεοεισελθέντες = νεοεισελθόντες


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

Το κείμενο δεν κάνει διάκριση στο είδος της εργασίας, αλλά υπάρχει και το φαινόμενο μείωση των θέσεων πλήρους απασχόλησης, αύξηση των θέσεων μερικής απασχόλησης. Μειώνεται η ανεργία, αυξάνεται η υποαπασχόληση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

Βασικά οι περισσότερες νέες θέσεις ακριβώς από εκεί προκύπτουν. Πρόκειται για διαμοιρασμό των ωρών εργασίας σε περισσότερα άτομα.


----------



## pontios (Jan 10, 2014)

Οι αποδόσεις των 10ετών ομολόγων έχουν αυξηθεί σημαντικά στο ΗΒ και στις ΗΠΑ κατά τη διάρκεια των τελευταίων 6-8 μηνών περίπου.
Έτσι, το κόστος δανεισμού έχει αυξηθεί στις δυο χώρες (δηλαδή θα αναγκαστούν να πληρώνουν υψηλότερα επιτόκια ώστε να προσελκύσουν αγοραστές σε μελλοντικές δημοπρασίες/εκδόσεις ομολόγων).

Τα σχετικά διαγράμματα ...
http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/USGG10YR:IND
http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/GUKG10:IND


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2014)

Ή τις χρηματαγορές δεν καταλαβαίνω ή την παραπάνω διατύπωση. (Και τα δύο είναι πιθανό να συμβαίνουν ταυτόχρονα.)


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

Οι Γάλλοι...ιντερναύτες για τη μαύρη εργασία στη Γαλλία. (Le Figaro)


----------



## pontios (Jan 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ή τις χρηματαγορές δεν καταλαβαίνω ή την παραπάνω διατύπωση. (Και τα δύο είναι πιθανό να συμβαίνουν ταυτόχρονα.)



:)
Καλημέρα, nickel.

Τα διαγράμματα δείχνουν την καμπύλη αποδόσεων των ομολόγων - την απόδοση που οι επενδυτές απαιτούν σε διάφορες χρονικές στιγμές.
Ας δούμε και τι συμβαίνει παγκοσμίως στις χρηματαγορές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2014)

Ωραία, άρα θα μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις. Use any language you’re more familiar with in this field.

Οι ΗΠΑ δανείστηκαν παραχωρώντας επιτόκιο 3% στα 10ετη τους ομόλογα, εκεί που πριν από μερικούς μήνες έδιναν 1,70%. Λες όμως ότι «θα αναγκαστούν να πληρώνουν υψηλότερα επιτόκια ώστε να προσελκύσουν αγοραστές σε μελλοντικές δημοπρασίες/εκδόσεις ομολόγων». Γιατί; Οι μελλοντικές αγορές θα επηρεαστούν μόνο από αυτή την ανοδική τάση των επιτοκίων; Δεν υπάρχουν άλλα πράγματα να καθορίζουν τις τάσεις των επιτοκίων σε σχέση με την πορεία μιας οικονομίας όπως επίσης και τη σχέση των επιτοκίων των αμερικάνικων 10ετών με τα επιτόκια των ομολόγων άλλων χωρών και τις άλλες επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες (συνάλλαγμα, χρυσός, CDR κτλ);


----------



## pontios (Jan 11, 2014)

Η καμπύλη αποδόσεων αντανακλά όλες τις συνθήκες της αγοράς - δείχνει την ψυχολογία της αγοράς.
Όλα αυτά που ανέφερες παίζουν ρόλο στη διαμόρφωση της ψυχολογίας (the biggest factor may be the level of bond buying by the Central Banks - both anticipated and real).


----------



## pontios (Jan 11, 2014)

In response to your specific questions, nickel.



> Οι ΗΠΑ δανείστηκαν παραχωρώντας επιτόκιο 3% στα 10ετη τους ομόλογα, εκεί που πριν από μερικούς μήνες έδιναν 1,70%.



re: the 10 year bond yield chart - it doesn't mean the US borrowed by issuing 10 year bonds several months ago at 1.7% and has now borrowed (by issuing more) at 3% - it just shows the yield of the 10 year bonds in the second hand market (which nevertheless indicates the coupon rate at which bonds would need to be issued - in order to attract buyers).


> Λες όμως ότι «θα αναγκαστούν να πληρώνουν υψηλότερα επιτόκια ώστε να προσελκύσουν αγοραστές σε μελλοντικές δημοπρασίες/εκδόσεις ομολόγων». Γιατί; Οι μελλοντικές αγορές θα επηρεαστούν μόνο από αυτή την ανοδική τάση των επιτοκίων;



What I meant to say is that, had the US borrowed several months ago, i.e, in the past, it would have borrowed at lower rates, compared to now (the future, in that sense).

Governments issue bonds of various tenures at set interest rates, known as coupon rates.
I've just cited the 10 year bonds.

Once bonds are issued, they can immediately be bought and sold on the second hand market - the investors don't have to hold the bonds until maturity. 

The second hand market is continually assessing the risk of the bonds and also comparing the yield of the bond vs the return on alternative investments, and the end result of all this buying and selling and risk assessment is a varying bond yield.
Central banks are buying bonds in order to keep interest rates as low as possible, so anticipating the moods and moves of central banks can greatly influence bond yields.

So governments have to adjust the coupon rates of the bonds they issue, to compete with the bonds in the second hand market - the 10 year bond yield is an important indicator.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2014)

*Γραφείο προϋπολογισμού της Βουλής, "Η νέα οικονομική διακυβέρνηση στη ζώνη του ευρώ και η Ελλάδα"*
(news.gr)
Η αδυναμία κρατών μελών της ευρωζώνης, όπως η Ελλάδα και η Πορτογαλία, να μειώσουν το δημόσιο χρέος τους στο επίπεδο που απαιτούν οι νέοι δημοσιονομικοί κανόνες της ζώνης του ευρώ, επισημαίνεται, μεταξύ άλλων, στην ενδιάμεση έκθεση που δημοσίευσε σήμερα το Γραφείο προϋπολογισμού της Βουλής, υπό τον τίτλο "Η νέα οικονομική διακυβέρνηση στη ζώνη του ευρώ και η Ελλάδα".

Συγκεκριμένα, όπως σημειώνεται, "το παρόν σημείωμα στηρίζεται στην παραδοχή ότι η Ελλάδα παραμένει στη Ζώνη του Ευρώ ή ότι υπάρχει ευρεία πολιτική συναίνεση για να αποφευχθεί η επιστροφή στη δραχμή. Στους κινδύνους της εξόδου από τη Ζώνη του Ευρώ αναφέρθηκε συχνά ο πρωθυπουργός και, τελευταία, ο αρχηγός της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης σε πρόσφατη ομιλία του στις ΗΠΑ" ενώ "η παραμονή στην Ευρωζώνη οριοθετεί σήμερα τις δυνατότητες της χώρας με διαφορετικό τρόπο από το παρελθόν λόγω των θεσμικών (και άλλων) εξελίξεων".

Σύμφωνα με την ενδιάμεση έκθεση, "στο μέλλον κάθε ελληνική κυβέρνηση, ανεξάρτητα αν υπογραφεί νέο μνημόνιο, θα πρέπει να κινείται εντός των νέων κανόνων οικονομικής και δημοσιονομικής πολιτικής. Επίσης πρέπει να υπογράψει μαζί με άλλα κράτη- μέλη πάσης φύσης "συμβατικές διευθετήσεις" οι οποίες θα θέτουν τους όρους υπό τους οποίους θα χορηγείται βοήθεια μέσω των διαφόρων μηχανισμών. Από το 2014 βρισκόμαστε σε μια διαφορετική ΕΕ και Ευρωζώνη, δηλαδή σε μια νέα κατάσταση συλλογικής εποπτείας για τη δημοσιονομική της πολιτική και στενότερης συνεργασίας για τη γενικότερη οικονομική της πολιτική".

Όπως τονίζεται, "το νέο σύστημα αμοιβαίας εποπτείας διαφέρει σημαντικά από το προηγούμενο (προ κρίσης). Όσον αφορά τη δημοσιονομική πτυχή γίνεται πιο δεσμευτικό και συνδυάζεται με αυστηρότερες κυρώσεις και ευκολότερες διαδικασίες επιβολής τους".

Οι συντάκτες της έκθεσης, επικαλούμενοι τον Αμερικανό οικονομολόγο Robert Barro, αναφέρουν ότι "το υψηλό δημόσιο χρέος αργά ή γρήγορα, θα οδηγήσει σε υψηλότερη φορολογία η οποία θα μειώσει το δυναμικό της οικονομικής ανάπτυξης. Η οδυνηρή εμπειρία των τελευταίων ετών έχει επιβεβαιώσει την άποψη του Barro, αφού σχεδόν σε όλα τα κράτη μέλη της ΕΕ έχουν αυξηθεί οι φόροι, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχουν μειώσει την πρόβλεψη για οικονομική ανάπτυξη. Επίσης νέοι στόχοι- προτεραιότητες είχαν υψηλό κόστος λόγω της πτώσης του ΑΕΠ που προκάλεσαν και της δραματικής αύξησης της ανεργίας. Τέλος, οι πολιτικές προτεραιότητες μπορεί να αποδειχθούν αντιπαραγωγικές με την έννοια ότι η πτώση του ΑΕΠ δυσκολεύει τις μεταρρυθμίσεις και την επίτευξη μιας όχι προσωρινής αλλά διατηρήσιμης ισορροπίας των προϋπολογισμών με εξάλειψη πρωτογενών ελλειμμάτων (φαινόμενο της "χιονοστιβάδας")".

Υπό το πρίσμα όμως αυτό, όπως εκτιμούν οι συντάκτες της έκθεσης, "δεν λύθηκε το ζήτημα του χρέους της Ελλάδας, της Πορτογαλίας κ.α. Κράτη- μέλη όπως η Ελλάδα (με το δημόσιο χρέος να παραμένει στα δυσθεώρητα ύψη του 170%) δεν έχουν την παραμικρή δυνατότητα να μειώσουν τα χρέη (σε απόλυτα μεγέθη και ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ) στο επίπεδο που απαιτούν οι νέοι δημοσιονομικοί κανόνες αποκλειστικά μόνο με εθνικές προσπάθειες. Αν το επιχειρήσουν θα πρέπει να εφαρμόσουν και στο μέλλον "τυφλή" λιτότητα που όμως θα επιδεινώσει την κρίση χωρίς να λύσει το πρόβλημα της υπερχρέωσης. Επομένως, λογικό είναι να αναζητούνται εναλλακτικές λύσεις" από την ΕΕ.

Σύμφωνα με την έκθεση, "κάθε κράτος μέλος θεσμοθετεί και τηρεί τον κανόνα του ισοσκελισμένου προϋπολογισμού ("χρυσός κανόνας")" ενώ, όπως επίσης σημειώνεται στο σχετικό κείμενο, "η Ελλάδα θα πρέπει να δημοσιοποιήσει το νέο Μεσοπρόθεσμο 2014-2016 μέχρι τα τέλη Απριλίου 2014. Θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει τα μέτρα που θα διασφαλίσουν τη δημοσιονομική ισορροπία για την περίοδο μετά το τρέχον Μνημόνιο. Θα γίνουν τότε φανερές οι δεσμεύσεις της χώρας στο ευρωπαϊκό πλαίσιο".


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2014)

Erosion of Argentine Peso Sends a Shudder Through Latin America (ΝΥΤ)
Το συνδέει με την (θρυλούμενη) επιβράδυνση της ζήτησης στην Κίνα (θρυλούμενη, γιατί αυτοί ανακοίνωσαν ρυθμό μεγέθυνσης 7,7%):
Fears are rising that the demand for commodities, a centerpiece of Argentina’s economy, is weakening in places like China, a slowdown that could threaten developing nations. (...) “There’s something that’s happening all over Latin America, which is that the region is coming to the end of its commodities boom,” said Francisco Rodríguez, an economist with Bank of America Merrill Lynch.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2014)

Να ένα θέμα που προσφέρεται για πολλή συζήτηση και προβληματισμό: της φοροαμνήστευσης.

http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231290188


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2014)

Μερικά προβλήματα που μπορεί να συμβούν σε περίπτωση εφαρμογής:
α. Δίνει πολλά περιθώρια για ξέπλυμα χρήματος. Αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι ξαφνικά κάθε Έλληνας πολίτης θα αποκτήσει έναν μαφιόζο για κολλητό και θα νομιμοποιήσει τα παράνομα του μαφιόζου (με το αζημίωτο) ως δήθεν δικά του αδήλωτα από το παρελθόν. Από την άλλη, δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημη προοπτική να γίνουμε το πλυντήριο της Ευρώπης. 
β. Αν σταματήσουν να ψάχνουν τα κρυμμένα λεφτά, γιατί να προσπαθήσει ο φοροφυγάς να τα δηλώσει και να τα πληρώσει; ΟΚ, μερικοί μπορεί να θελήσουν να τα νομιμοποιήσουν, αλλά οι άλλοι γιατί; Ειδικά άμα ξέρουν ότι μετά θα φορολογούνται γι'αυτά κάθε χρόνο;
γ. Ένα πλεονέκτημα είναι φυσικά ότι θα λήξει το ζήτημα και θα μπορέσουμε να κοιτάξουμε στο μέλλον. Και γενικά εγώ είμαι υπέρ του ΟΚ, στο εξής τι κάνουμε, αντί για το εθνικό σπορ της συνεχούς ενασχόλησης με το παρελθόν. Αλλά δεν θα ικανοποιηθεί έτσι το λαϊκό αίσθημα, που διψάει για αίμα φοροφυγάδων.


----------



## Costas (Jan 26, 2014)

Όπου το find us before we find you μετατρέπεται σε find us because we can't (and/or we don't want to) find you.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2014)

Η SBE ανέφερε μερικές από τις σκέψεις που έχω κάνει, αλλά στο σλόγκαν του Κώστα θα έπρεπε ίσως να προστεθεί και η σκέψη «Find us before Syriza finds you».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2014)

Costas said:


> Όπου το find us before we find you μετατρέπεται σε find us because we can't (and/or we don't want to) find you.



Εγώ θα το απλοποιούσα σε "Help!"


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2014)

Πώς θα αποζημιωθείτε για τις καταθέσεις σας σε περίπτωση «ατυχήματος»  (Financial Press)
Απολύτως ασφαλείς είναι οι καταθέσεις μέχρι τις 100.000 ευρώ και με τη βούλα του ΕΚΟΦΙΝ. Το Συμβούλιο των υπουργών Οικονομικών της ΕΕ ενέκρινε οριστικά την οδηγία για την προστασία των καταθέσεων ως 100.000 ευρώ, σε περίπτωση που «σκάσει» τράπεζα στην ΕΕ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2014)

Σε μια εποχή που όλα κλείνουν, νά και κάτι που ανοίγει.
*Επιστροφή στην ελληνική αγορά των καταστημάτων ηλεκτρικών Expert*
Από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2014, μέσω της Εμποροβιομηχανικής ΑΕΒΕ


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2014)

Οι προφητείες Λεβέντη για τα όσα ζει η Ελλάδα σημέρα:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2014)

H Knight Frank ορίζει UHNWI (Ultra-High-Net-Worth Individual) κάποιον με περιουσία άνω των 30.000.000 USD σε καθαρά στοιχεία ενεργητικού πέρα απ' την κύρια κατοικία του. Αντιγράφω απ' τη φετινή έκθεσή της:
.
There were also some notable pockets of optimism in Europe in 2013, including Greece and Ireland, two of the countries that suffered most in the wake of the financial crisis. Ireland gave itself an early Christmas present last year by exiting the EU and IMF bailout package put in place in 2010. Although dealing with the fallout from the crisis, especially in the banking sector, will weigh on the country for years to come, some positive signs have emerged – not least a pick-up in house prices and a robust 35% rise in the Irish stock exchange during the year.
The Greek economy may have remained in recession last year, but stocks listed on the Athens exchange rose by 25%, and it is widely forecast that the country will finally emerge from recession during the coming year. 
The number of UHNWIs in Greece rose by 2% last year, although the total UHNWI population remains 19% lower than in 2007. Given the painful austerity measures still in place, both countries’ UHNWI populations may have been boosted to some extent by those arriving from overseas, rather than an underlying growth in wealth. Attracting wealthy individuals as residents can be beneficial, especially if they also relocate their businesses.
.​Τα στοιχεία με τους πολυεκατομμυριούχους (οι πρώτοι είναι πάνω απ' τα τριάντα Μουσντ, οι δεύτεροι πάνω απ' τα εκατό· παρέλειψα τους δισεκατομμυριούχους, οι οποίοι είναι σταθεροί απ' το 2003 ως σήμερα στους δύο και η έκθεση δεν προβλέπει πως θ' αυξηθούν σε αριθμό μέχρι το 2023):


Rank|Wealth population|31|= η θέση της Ελλάδας σε σχέση με τις άλλες χώρες, με βάση τον συνολικό αριθμό UHNWIs
|Wealth growth|80|= η θέση της Ελλάδας με βάση τις προοπτικές αύξησης των UHNWIs στα επόμενα δέκα χρόνια
UHNWI population|2003|571|
|2012|709|
|2013|721|
|2023|864|
______
% change|2003-2013|26%|
|2012-2013|2%|
|2013-2023|20%|
Centa-millionaires|2003|73|
|2012|90|
|2013|92|
|2023|110|
______
% change|2003-2013|26%|
|2012-2013|2%|
|2013-2023|20%|Δείτε όλη την έκθεση εδώ: *http://www.thewealthreport.net/resources/thewealthreport2014.pdf*


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2014)

Ακούω τώρα στο ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι μια κυρία μεγάλης ηλικίας που παίρνει τηλέφωνο: «Λοιπόν, εγώ είμαι άγαμη θυγατέρα στρατηγού με τρία ξώγαμα. Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνουνε τους ένστολους, εμένα να κοιτάξουνε».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2014)

Ε, κάποια τρολάρει...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/758344/ar...s-spatalhs-poy-efere-sto-fws-to-swma-elegktwn


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.selfservice.gr/default.asp?pid=9&la=1&cID=65&arId=5330


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2014)

Τι κρύβει η σιωπή για τον Γιώργο Τράγκα;, του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη.

[...]
Πιστεύω πάντως ότι η κυριότερη αιτία της ασυλίας που απήλαυσε ο δημοσιογράφος οφείλεται σε αυτό το μνημείο ανορθολογισμού και παράνοιας που ονομάζεται αντιμνημονιακό μέτωπο. Σε αυτόν τον χυλό που ισοπεδώνει και αποπροσωποποιεί τα πάντα. Που καταπίνει προϊστορία, δεοντολογία, ποινικά μητρώα, κοινή λογική. Που σε κάνει ξαφνικά να βλέπεις πολιτικούς και δημοσιογράφους με επάρκεια και βάθος και συνεπή πορεία στην αριστερά ή αλλού να δείχνουν κατανόηση για ακροδεξιούς, σεξιστές, λαικιστές, εθνικιστές, λούμπεν, αγοραίους, γραφικούς και απατεώνες μόνο και μόνο γιατί νιώθουν να τους ενώνει ο κοινός εχθρός, το μνημόνιο. Που βλέπεις ανθρώπους τους οποίους σέβεσαι για τις γνώσεις, το ήθος και την προσήλωσή τους στα ιδεώδη της δημοκρατίας και του ουμανισμού να εγκλωβίζονται σε ένα ιδεολόγημα που τους συστοιχίζει στα αντιμνημονιακά χαρακώματα με έναν συρφετό που παλιά και οι ίδιοι θα ονόμαζαν αυριανισμό.
[...]​


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2014)

> Η μόνη μου ελπίδα είναι το κομμάτι του λαού που φανατικά άκουγε και αναπαρήγαγε τις ατάκες του κ. Τράγκα. Που τον ένιωθε σαν τη φωνή του, διερμηνέα του πόνου του και εκτόνωση της δικής του οργής. Μήπως ξαφνικά αυτός ο λαός σκεφτεί ότι, καλά η Μέρκελ και ο Βενιζέλος και ο Παπανδρέου και ο Σαμαράς, αλλά μήπως για την ξαφνική αλλαγή της ζωής μας φταίει και το γεγονός ότι άνθρωποι με τόσα πολλά λεφτά απέφευγαν και αποφεύγουν να πληρώνουν τους φόρους τους; Μήπως ο ταξιτζής που τον ακούει στη διαπασών κάθε πρωί πληρώνει χαράτσι για το τριάρι του ακριβώς γιατί οι Τράγκες αυτής της χώρας δεν πληρώνουν αυτά που αναλογούν στα δικά τους μεγαλύτερα σπίτια; Και το κυριότερο να συνειδητοποιήσει ποιας τάξεως χρήματα, έστω και απολύτως νόμιμα, έχει ένας άνθρωπος με τον οποίο ταυτίζεται στην καθημερινή του βιοπάλη; Πόσα λεφτά κρατικής διαφήμισης π.χ. έπαιρναν οι ημιθανείς εφημερίδες του (μόνο για το 2007 το ποσόν ήταν περίπου 3 εκατομμύρια ευρώ) και για ποιο λόγο οι υπουργοί φρόντιζαν να τα εγκρίνουν; Πόσο προσοδοφόρος τελικά είναι ο ασυνθηκολόγητος πόλεμος ενός αντισυστημικού κατά του κατεστημένου, ενός αντιστασιακού κατά της κατοχικής κυβέρνησης;



Καλημέρα. Τίποτα δεν εγγυάται ότι άνθρωποι που δέχονται την αισθητική και την επιχειρηματολογία του Τράγκα μπορούν να πραγματοποιήσουν τα άλματα που ονειρεύεται ο Πετρουλάκης. Απλώς θα μεταπηδήσουν στον επόμενο ή στον διπλανό Τράγκα. :-(


----------



## Paradiper_Du (May 23, 2014)

*Σαμαράς ή Τσίπρας;*

Το ερωτηματολόγιο που θα ’πρεπε να μοιράζεται στα εκλογικά κέντρα την Κυριακή

http://luben.tv/blogosphere/politics/39747/

...μαζέψαμε δέκα αποσπάσματα από ομιλίες του Αντώνη Σαμαρά το 2011, και του Αλέξη Τσίπρα φέτος το 2014. Και τα ανακατέψαμε, κρύψαμε το όνομα του ομιλητή και σε προσκαλούμε στο παρακάτω πείραμα: μπορείς να μαντέψεις ποιος είπε το καθένα; Και οι δύο είπαν τα παρακάτω (στα οποία δεν έχουμε αλλάξει ούτε λέξη) ενώ βρίσκονταν στην αντιπολίτευση και απείχαν ελάχιστα από το να πάρουν τα κλειδιά του κράτους


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Earion (May 24, 2014)

Ευτυχώς, για Εξαρχειώτες, βιβλιοθηκάριους και λεξιλόγους δεν είπαν τίποτα. :laugh:


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2014)

Φρένο από το ΣτΕ στην ιδιωτικοποίηση της ΕΥΔΑΠ


----------



## panadeli (May 31, 2014)

Ξέρω ότι στην Κουμουνδούρου δεν τα πάνε πολύ καλά με τους αριθμούς αλλά ώρες ώρες ορισμένοι εκπλήσσουν ακόμη κι εμένα. Χθες ο Γιώργος Κυρίτσης στο ΣΚΑΙ είπε τα εξής ωραία (εδώ, στο 38:45):

Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των ανθρώπων που ψήφιζαν ΠΑΣΟΚ και ένας πάρα πολύ μεγάλος αριθμός, σχεδόν οι μισοί απ’ όσους ψήφιζαν Νέα Δημοκρατία κατάλαβαν ότι το δίκαιο και το συμφέρον τους είναι με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, γι’ αυτό και τον στηριζουν.

Του άρεσε μάλιστα αυτό που είπε, οπότε λίγο αργότερα το επανέλαβε (στο 40:15), υπερθεματίζοντας κιόλας: 

Πολλοί άνθρωποι που ψήφιζαν, σχεδόν όλοι όσοι ψήφιζαν ΠΑΣΟΚ παλιά είδαν ότι το δίκαιο είναι να ψηφίσουν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και το συμφέρον τους είναι να ψηφίσουν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Αυτό συμβαίνει και για περισσότερους από τους μισούς ψηφοφόρους της Νέας Δημοκρατίας.

Πολύ σωστά. Γιατί να αρκεστούμε στη «συντριπτική πλειονότητα» και όχι στο «σχεδόν όλοι»; Και γιατί «σχεδόν οι μισοί» και όχι «περισσότεροι από τους μισούς»; 

Με αυτά και με αυτά, με δεδομένο ότι η «παλιά» εκλογική δύναμη του ΠΑΣΟΚ και της ΝΔ κυμαινόταν περίπου στο 40% για το κάθε κόμμα, τότε στις τελευταίες εκλογές το ΠΑΣΟΚ προφανώς πήρε κάτω από 1%, αφού έχασε σχεδόν όλους τους ψηφοφόρους του προς τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, η ΝΔ πήρε σίγουρα κάτω από 20%, αφού έχασε πάνω από τους μισούς ψηφοφόρους της προς τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (λογικά πρέπει να πήρε κάτω και από 10% γιατί όλο και κάποιους ψηφοφόρους θα έχασε προς άλλα κόμματα), και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πήρε γύρω στο 65% (σχεδόν 40% από το ΠΑΣΟΚ, πάνω από 20% από τη ΝΔ και 5% που είχε ήδη).

Εντάξει, λογικό να ζητούν εκλογές.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Οι ερμηνείες των εκλογικών αποτελεσμάτων από άτομα που άμεσα ή έμμεσα εκπροσωπούν κάποιο κόμμα είναι για να γεμίζουν τα κανάλια την ώρα τους (και να εκθέτουν ανθρώπους που νιώθουν υποχρεωμένοι να εκφράζονται κομματικά). Τις ερμηνείες αυτές τις ακούμε για να διασκεδάζουμε και όταν έχουμε ώρα για πέταμα. Και το σχόλιό μου δεν αφορά μία παράταξη, αλλά αφορά την κακή συνήθεια των καναλιών να καλούν δυσανάλογα υψηλό ποσοστό κομματικών φωνών σε σχέση με εμπειρογνώμονες που θα επιδίωκαν να δώσουν μια πιο αντικειμενική ανάγνωση.


----------



## Costas (Jun 12, 2014)

Φίμωτρο στην ΕΛΣΤΑΤ επιβάλλει ο Γεωργίου
(Ελευθεροτυπία)
*Το «σιωπητήριο» που προσπαθεί να επιβάλει ο πρόεδρος της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ Ανδρέας Γεωργίου στους εργαζόμενους στην υπηρεσία του προκειμένου να τους αποτρέψει να καταθέσουν ενώπιον της Δικαιοσύνης επιβαρυντικά στοιχεία σχετικά με την υπό έρευνα υπόθεση της τεχνητής διόγκωσης του ελλείμματος του 2009 για την οποία είναι κατηγορούμενος απασχόλησε χθες το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας.
*
Ο κ. Γεωργίου ζητεί από όλους τους εργαζόμενους στην ΕΛΣΤΑΤ να υπογράψουν «Δήλωση Τήρησης Στατιστικού Απορρήτου». Με όχημα δηλαδή την τήρηση εχεμύθειας επιχειρεί, όπως καταγγέλλουν οι υπάλληλοι, να τους απαγορεύσει να καταθέσουν στοιχεία ακόμη και ενώπιον των δικαστικών αρχων για την υπόθεση που εκκρεμεί, στη δικαιοσύνη. Μάλιστα τυχόν παραβίαση των ορων της δήλωσης- φίμωτρο επισύρει όχι μόνον εξοντωτικά πρόστιμα που ξεκινούν από 10.000 ευρώ και φθάνουν τις 200.000 ευρώ, αλλά και την ποινή της απόλυσης.

Το θέμα έφτασε στο Δ' τμήμα του ΣτΕ ύστερα από προσφυγή του Πανελληνικου Συλλόγου Υπαλλήλων Γενικής Γραμματείας Εθνικής Στατιστικής Υπηρεσίας της Ελλάδας με την οποία ζητεί να ακυρωθεί ως αντισυνταγματική και παράνομη η ενεργεια του Α. Γεωργίου να υποχρεώσει όλους τους εργαζόμενους να υπογράψουν τη δήλωση. Οπως επισημαίνουν οι υπάλληλοι βρίσκονται σε αδιέξοδο, διότι αφενός κινδυνεύουν με απόλυση και επιβολή τεράστιων χρηματικών προστίμων, εάν παραβούν τους όρους της «Δήλωση Τήρησης Στατιστικού Απορρήτου» και αφετέρου απειλούνται με φυλάκιση, σύμφωνα με τον Ποινικό Κώδικα, αν αρνηθούν να καταθέσουν ή αποκρύψουν την αλήθεια και όσα ξέρουν ενώπιον της Δικαιοσύνης και των ανακριτικών αρχών. Ο κίνδυνος αυτός είναι ορατός, αφού μέλη της διοίκησης του Συλλόγου έχουν ήδη καταθέσει και αναμένεται να κληθούν.

Με ανακοίνωση που υπογραφουν η Ζωή Γεωργαντά, πρώην μέλος της διοίκησης της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ (οι αποκαλύψεις της στην «Ε» οδήγησαν την υπόθεση στη Δικαιοσύνη) και ο Νίκος Λογοθέτης κατηγορούν τον κ. Γεωργίου, ότι παραβίασε τον Δημοσιοϋπαλληλικό Κώδικα, τους νόμους και το Σύνταγμα, ότι άσκησε βία κατά των υπαλλήλων και ότι προέτρεψε διαρκώς και κατ' εξακολούθηση τους υπαλλήλους της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ για τέλεση του εγκλήματος της ψευδορκίας, και όλα αυτά υπό την απειλή της απόλυσης και της επιβολής υπέρογκου προστίμου.

«Η επιδίωξη του κ. Γεωργίου και ασφαλώς των Τροικανών εντολέων του, είναι οι υπάλληλοι να μην καταθέτουν στο Δικαστήριο ως μάρτυρες για θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με τα στατιστικά στοιχεία», σημειώνουν χαρακτηριστικά.
ΒΑΝΑ ΦΩΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2014)

Λίαν εύστοχο το άρθρο του Αρίστου Δοξιάδη στην Κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή:

*Η λογική ως πολιτικό πρόταγμα*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/771721/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-logikh-ws-politiko-protagma

Σοσιαλδημοκρατικό κράτος δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει χωρίς προϋπολογισμούς που τηρούνται, αξιολόγηση και αναμόρφωση υπηρεσιών, και κοινωνικές παροχές είτε ίσες είτε στοχευμένες στους αδύναμους. Φιλελεύθερη οικονομία δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει χωρίς δικαστήρια που αποφασίζουν σε λογικό χρόνο, ξεκάθαρες χρήσεις γης, σαφές διευθυντικό δικαίωμα, σταθερή φορολογία, και γενικά κανόνες που τηρούνται. Το πρόβλημά μας στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ποιο από τα δύο θα διαλέξουμε, αλλά ότι δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε κανένα από τα δύο. (Εννοεί: με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες)


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2014)

«Είναι ορισμένες φορές που η ίδια η ζωή βάζει επιτακτικά τα διλήμματα και δεν μπορείς να τα αγνοήσεις. Εδώ ταιριάζει απόλυτα το εκπληκτικό τραγούδι της δεκαετίας του 30: Which side are you on, (Με ποια μεριά είσαι)», είπε ο επικεφαλής της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης.

Στην εκδήλωση παρίσταντο ανάμεσα σε άλλους η κοινοβουλευτική εκπρόσωπος των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων, Ραχήλ Μακρή, η Θεοδώρα Τζάκρη, ο Νίκος Φωτόπουλος, ο κ. Καλφαγιάννης, η Λούκα Κατσέλη, ο κ. Μαρκάτος, ο κ. Κοκκινοβασίλης, ο Στέφανος Μπαγιώργος, ο Αντρέας Νεφελούδης και μέλη της ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ.
http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/tsipras-which-side-are-you

Άλλαξα τη σειρά των παραγράφων για να εξηγήσω γιατί (αν και μου αρέσει το τραγούδι) δεν μπορεί να με αφορά το δίλημμα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2014)

nickel said:


> «Είναι ορισμένες φορές που η ίδια η ζωή βάζει επιτακτικά τα διλήμματα και δεν μπορείς να τα αγνοήσεις. Εδώ ταιριάζει απόλυτα το εκπληκτικό τραγούδι της δεκαετίας του 30: Which side are you on, (Με ποια μεριά είσαι)», είπε ο επικεφαλής της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης.
> 
> Στην εκδήλωση παρίσταντο ανάμεσα σε άλλους η κοινοβουλευτική εκπρόσωπος των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων, Ραχήλ Μακρή, η Θεοδώρα Τζάκρη, ο Νίκος Φωτόπουλος, ο κ. Καλφαγιάννης, η Λούκα Κατσέλη, ο κ. Μαρκάτος, ο κ. Κοκκινοβασίλης, ο Στέφανος Μπαγιώργος, ο Αντρέας Νεφελούδης και μέλη της ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ.
> http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/tsipras-which-side-are-you
> ...



Έχει τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον το ότι θεωρείται δεδομένο πως όλοι οι ανωτέρω απάντησαν με τον ίδιο τρόπο στο δίλημμα και αποφάνθηκαν ότι βρίσκονται στην ίδια πλευρά. Κοινωνιολογικό, πολιτικό και ψυχολογικό συνάμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2014)

Στοιχεία για τους «αόρατους» εργαζόμενους

*ΙΝΕ-ΓΣΕΕ: Ένα εκατομμύριο «αόρατοι» εργαζόμενοι στην Ελλάδα*
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231332296

Μια νέα κατηγορία εργαζομένων, τους «αόρατους», οι οποίοι αγγίζουν το ένα εκατομμύριο, δημιούργησαν στη χώρα μας η κρίση και η έκρηξη της ανεργίας. Πρόκειται για όσους εργάζονται σε καθεστώς μαύρης (αδήλωτης) εργασίας, ως μισθωτοί, αλλά αμείβονται με μπλοκάκι ελεύθερου επαγγελματία καθώς και με πλήρες ωράριο, που δηλώνονται ως μερικώς απασχολούμενοι.

Είναι ωστόσο σωστός ο όρος «αόρατος» για κάποιους που κουτσά-στραβά δηλώνονται, όταν υπάρχουν οι εντελώς «μαύροι» και αδήλωτοι;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι λένε "εργαζόμενοι" και εννοούν "μισθωτοί", λες και οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες δεν είναι εργαζόμενοι. Αν η είδηση έλεγε "αόρατοι μισθωτοί", θα ήταν εντάξει.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2014)

Και το «αόρατοι μισθωτοί» πάλι σχετικό είναι. Ακριβολογώντας θα λέγαμε «εργαζόμενοι με αδήλωτη σχέση εξαρτημένης εργασίας». Αλλά αφού την αναγνωρίζει ο νόμος, ακόμη κι αυτό σχετικό είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2014)

Κττγμ, ο όρος είναι παντελώς λάθος όπως και όλο το άρθρο, καθώς προσπαθεί να αποδώσει μια υπαρκτή κατάσταση με εργαλεία (ουσιαστικά και γλωσσικά) άλλης εποχής και άλλης οπτικής (μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ΓΣΕΕ ασχολείται με τη μισθωτή εργασία με την κλασική και μόνο έννοια). Ενδεικτικό είναι ότι επισημαίνει τις απώλειες των εσόδων του ΙΚΑ αδιαφορώντας για την όποια αύξηση εσόδων του ΟΑΕΕ και το σχετικό ισοζύγιο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2014)

http://www.metarithmisi.gr/el/readText.asp?textID=32694&sw=1920


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2014)

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=2062982


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2014)

Επειδή έχουν πλακώσει όλοι (παραγωγοί, συσκευαστές, μεταφορείς κλπ) και ζητάνε εκατομμύρια αποζημιώσεων, ακόμη περιμένω πότε θα βρεθεί κάποιος συγκροτημένος και λογικός άνθρωπος για να μας δώσει ταυτόχρονα και τα εξής στοιχεία:


Πόση *φορολογητέα ύλη* (καθαρό κέρδος) προκύπτει (με βάση τα στοιχεία της περυσινής χρήσης) από τα ακυρωθέντα δρομολόγια για τις συγκεκριμένες μεταφορικές εταιρίες και φορτηγατζήδες — κι όχι να πλακώνουν όλοι και να ισχυρίζονται κατά δήλωσή τους πόσα θα εισέπρατταν ανά δρομολόγιο. Ούτως ή άλλως τα σχετικά έξοδα δεν θα τα κάνουν, οπότε μόνο για το αντίστοιχο φορολογητέο κέρδος θα μπορούσαν να αποζημιωθούν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Επίσης, πόσες από τις εμπλεκόμενες μεταφορικές έχουν ελληνικά ταξινομημένα φορτηγά.
Πόση *φορολογητέα ύλη* (καθαρό κέρδος) προκύπτει (με βάση τα στοιχεία της περυσινής χρήσης) από τις ακυρωθείσες πωλήσεις αγροτικών προϊόντων — κι όχι πόσα καφάσια θα χαλάσουν και θα ξαναχαλάσουν και θα ξαναματαχαλάσουν και θα γίνουν ζόμπι κανονικά ώστε να επιτευχθούν ισάριθμες αποζημιώσεις.
Πόσα από τα «εκατοντάδες και χιλιάδες άτομα» που απασχολούνται στα συσκευαστήρια κλπ είναι κανονικά ασφαλισμένα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/arti...eon-otan-ginodai-eleghoi-gia-adiloti-ergasia/


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2014)

Να ορίσουν τη δεκάτη πέμπτη του μήνα σαν ημέρα που θα ξέρουν οι επιχειρηματίες ότι θα γίνονται εκτεταμένοι έλεγχοι για αδήλωτη εργασία και την ίδια μέρα να βγάζουν οι αρμόδιοι τις στατιστικές για την απασχόληση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2014)

Μα το σύστημα δίνει πλέον καθημερινά στοιχεία. Η πλάκα είναι ότι στο δελτίο του ΜΕΓΚΑ χτες έβγαζαν ραβδογράμματα της εξής μορφής:

10 του μηνός: 10 προσλήψεις
11 του μηνός: 7 προσλήψεις
12 του μηνός: 11 προσλήψεις
13-17 του μηνός: 135 προσλήψεις
18 του μηνός: 12 προσλήψεις
19 του μηνός: 10 προσλήψεις
20 του μηνός: 9 προσλήψεις

με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται ένα θεαματικό γραφικό με μια τεράστια στήλη στο κέντρο, πολύ ψηλότερη από το διπλοτριπλάσιο του καθημερινού μέσου όρου των άλλων ημερών (χώρια που δεν γνωρίζουμε ποιες μέρες έπεφταν σαββατοκύριακα και προφανώς οι δηλώσεις εκείνη την ημέρα θα ήταν μηδενικές). Τι να πεις...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή έχουν πλακώσει όλοι (παραγωγοί, συσκευαστές, μεταφορείς κλπ) και ζητάνε εκατομμύρια αποζημιώσεων, ακόμη περιμένω πότε θα βρεθεί κάποιος συγκροτημένος και λογικός άνθρωπος για να μας δώσει ταυτόχρονα και τα εξής στοιχεία:
> 
> 
> Πόση *φορολογητέα ύλη* (καθαρό κέρδος) προκύπτει (με βάση τα στοιχεία της περυσινής χρήσης) από τα ακυρωθέντα δρομολόγια για τις συγκεκριμένες μεταφορικές εταιρίες και φορτηγατζήδες — κι όχι να πλακώνουν όλοι και να ισχυρίζονται κατά δήλωσή τους πόσα θα εισέπρατταν ανά δρομολόγιο. Ούτως ή άλλως τα σχετικά έξοδα δεν θα τα κάνουν, οπότε μόνο για το αντίστοιχο φορολογητέο κέρδος θα μπορούσαν να αποζημιωθούν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Επίσης, πόσες από τις εμπλεκόμενες μεταφορικές έχουν ελληνικά ταξινομημένα φορτηγά.
> ...


Εντωμεταξύ είναι εξοργιστικό το πώς κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι θέλουν απλώς και μόνο να δημιουργήσουν εντυπώσεις. Στο κεντρικό δελτίο τού _Σταρ_, δείχνει από λαϊκή έναν πωλητή (αγνοώ εάν πρόκειται για παραγωγό ή όχι, αν και χλωμό το βλέπω σε αθηναϊκή λαϊκή), ο οποίος και λέει ότι οι τιμές έχουν πέσει κι ότι σήμερα πλέον ξεκινούν από 1,00€ το πρωί, για να πάνε κάπου στα 0,60€ το μεσημέρι. Στη συνέχεια ο ρεπόρτερ μάς λέει ότι «στο αντίστοιχο ρεπορτάζ που κάναμε στις 25/7, τα ροδάκινα αν θυμάστε ήταν μέχρι και δυόμισι ευρώ». _Δυόμισι ευρώ;!_ σκέφτομαι. _Πότε στον λύκο ήταν δυόμισι ευρώ τα ροδάκινα το τελευταίο δεκαήμερο του Ιουλίου, και πότε έπεσαν στο ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ οι τιμές των ροδάκινων και δεν το κατάλαβα;_ Μπαίνω λοιπόν στο ημερήσιο δελτίο τιμών τής ΚΑΑ, όπου και συγκρίνω το τελευταίο αναρτημένο δελτίο της 18/8, με τις τιμές στις 13/8 και στις 23/7:









Φυσικά και υπάρχει κάποια πτώση, όμως βλέπετε εσείς να έχουν _κατακρημνιστεί _οι τιμές χονδρικής; Βλέπετε πουθενά να έχει γίνει αυτή η καταστροφή που είπε το ρεπορτάζ τού _Σταρ_;
Hint: Να βλέπετε την επικρατούσα τιμή, είναι η πιο αντιπροσωπευτική για τις διενεργούμενες συναλλαγές (διότι τα ροδάκινα έχουν τρεις ποιότητες, αλλά δεν είναι και οι τρεις εξίσου διαθέσιμες και με ισοκατανεμημένο όγκο συναλλαγών, ώστε να επηρεάζουν το ίδιο την τιμή).


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2014)

*«Τσακωμένοι» με τους υπολογιστές οι έλληνες δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι*
Κακές σχέσεις με την τεχνολογία δείχνουν να έχουν οι έλληνες δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, καθώς από τα επικαιροποιημένα στοιχεία του μητρώου μισθοδοτούμενων σε δημόσιους φορείς προκύπτει ότι δεν κάνουν επαρκή χρήση των ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών.

Όπως αναφέρουν Τα Νέα, το 64% του προσωπικού δεν χρησιμοποιεί το e-mail, επιμένοντας στον παραδοσιακό τρόπο διακίνησης χειρόγραφων εγγράφων.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231342022

Στο σπίτι τους μπορούν να έχουν πάρει και διαζύγιο από την τεχνολογία. Στη δουλειά τους ωστόσο, το τι θα κάνουν αυτοί με τον υπολογιστή δεν θα ήταν σωστό να το καθορίζει κάποιο σύστημα που προβλέπει συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες με κάποιο μικρό μεν, λογικό δε περιθώριο προσαρμογής; Οι υπάλληλοι φταίνε ή τα κεφάλια;


----------



## rogne (Aug 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> *«Τσακωμένοι» με τους υπολογιστές οι έλληνες δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι*



Αν πιστέψουμε λίγο πιο αναλυτικά δημοσιεύματα (π.χ. εδώ),


> Συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με «Τα Νέα», το 64% του προσωπικού δεν χρησιμοποιεί το e-mail, ενώ το 60% δεν είναι καν σε θέση να γράψει κάποιο κείμενο σε υπολογιστή. Αντίστοιχο είναι το ποσοστό όσων αγνοούν τις δυνατότητες του Διαδικτύου.
> 
> Οι έλληνες δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι δεν έχουν έφεση και στην γλωσσομάθεια, αφού από τα στοιχεία προκύπτει πως μόλις ένας στους τέσσερις έχει γνώση αγγλικών. Γαλλικά δηλώνει ότι μιλάει το 5,3%, ενώ χαμηλότερο είναι το ποσοστό για τα γερμανικά, καθώς μόνο το 3,3% έχει τις σχετικές περγαμηνές.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα, οι υπάλληλοι στο ελληνικό δημόσιο φτάνουν τους 583.338, εκ των οποίων μόνιμοι είναι οι 527.702 και αορίστου χρόνου οι 48.834.



Είναι φανερό ότι η σημαντική μείωση στον αριθμό των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων τα τελευταία χρόνια, μέσω "αξιολόγησης", "κινητικότητας" κλπ., άφησε πίσω της τους καλύτερους, δηλαδή τους μόνιμους... Ως προς τη γραφειοκρατία της "διακίνησης χειρογράφων", έτσι είναι όταν πρέπει να μπουν δεκάδες τζίφρες για να έχουν όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι (όχι οι πολίτες φυσικά, τι τους ενδιαφέρει αυτούς;...) το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο, ότι δεν θα γίνει κάνα λάθος (ή "λάθος") και δεν θα βρεθούν αίφνης παρέα με άλλους "επίορκους". Οπότε, ναι, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι φταίνε τα (μεγάαααλα) κεφάλια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> *«Τσακωμένοι» με τους υπολογιστές οι έλληνες δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι*
> Κακές σχέσεις με την τεχνολογία δείχνουν να έχουν οι έλληνες δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, καθώς από τα επικαιροποιημένα στοιχεία του μητρώου μισθοδοτούμενων σε δημόσιους φορείς προκύπτει ότι δεν κάνουν επαρκή χρήση των ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών.
> 
> Όπως αναφέρουν Τα Νέα, το 64% του προσωπικού δεν χρησιμοποιεί το e-mail, επιμένοντας στον παραδοσιακό τρόπο διακίνησης χειρόγραφων εγγράφων.
> ...



Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι φταίνε όλοι. Σε ποιον βαθμό ο υπάλληλος που η ζωή του είναι σαφώς δυσκολότερη με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο κάνει αναφορά στους άμεσα προϊσταμένους του για τα προβλήματα της δουλειάς του και για τους τρόπους βελτίωσης; Τι αιτείται; Το λέω έχοντας στο μυαλό μου και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο βλέπω να δουλεύουν οι υπάλληλοι στις διάφορες υπηρεσίες αλλά και τα συνεχή παράπονα που μου κάνει φίλος μου αξιωματικός της αστυνομίας, ότι οι υφιστάμενοι δεν του κάνουν ποτέ αναφορά για τα προβλήματά τους όσον αφορά το εργασιακό περιβάλλον και τον τρόπο λειτουργίας. Πρέπει να μυρίσω τα δάχτυλά μου, λέει, για να ανακαλύψω ακόμα και το πιο αστείο πρόβλημα που διευθετείται σε 2 λεπτά, πόσο μάλλον για τα πιο δύσκολα προβλήματα. Κακά τα ψέματα, αν δεν κάνεις ο ίδιος μια συγκεκριμένη εργασία, δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις όλα τα προβλήματα και τις ελλείψεις. Τα κεφάλια φταίνε στον βαθμό που: α) δεν δίνουν σημασία στις αναφορές και β) δεν ενδιαφέρονται να ψαχτούν ως προς τα πιθανά προβλήματα, δυσκολίες και ελλείψεις.

Πάντως το ερώτημά μου παραμένει: πόσοι υπάλληλοι κάνουν προφορικές ή γραπτές αιτήσεις για διευθέτηση θεμάτων εργασίας και με ποιον τρόπο προσπαθούν οι ίδιοι να καλυτερέψουν το σύστημα;


----------



## rogne (Aug 22, 2014)

Και ένας τομέας του "νέου" δημοσίου που δεν καλύπτει η έρευνα, με την εστίασή της στους "μόνιμους" και τους "αορίστου": οι πεντάμηνοι "κοινωφελούμενοι", των 490 ευρώ (και όποτε τα πάρουν). Φαντάζομαι ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα ούτε με τις γλώσσες ούτε με τους υπολογιστές...


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως το ερώτημά μου παραμένει: πόσοι υπάλληλοι κάνουν προφορικές ή γραπτές αιτήσεις για διευθέτηση θεμάτων εργασίας και με ποιον τρόπο προσπαθούν οι ίδιοι να καλυτερέψουν το σύστημα;



Δεν θεωρώ ότι αυτά που έγραψες έχουν σχέση με την εφαρμογή των υπολογιστών στη δημόσια διοίκηση και τη σχέση των ΔΥ με τους υπολογιστές. Φυσικά, για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, αν όλα έχουν γίνει σωστά από πάνω αλλά για κάποιο λόγο ο υπάλληλος δεν δουλεύει και κάθεται και κοιτάει την οθόνη του υπολογιστή επειδή του έχει χαλάσει το Enter αλλά αυτός δεν το αναφέρει, μόνο περιμένει να φτιάξει μόνο του, ε, δεν φταίνε τα κεφάλια. Ακόμα κι έτσι πάντως, τα προγράμματα μπορούν να έχουν δείκτη απόδοσης: «Γιά κοίτα το σταθμό εργασίας 435.68: γιατί δεν έχει κάνει καμιά καταχώρηση σήμερα ενώ δεν φαίνεται πουθενά να έχει άδεια η χειρίστρια; Μήπως λιποθύμησε πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο ή είναι η μέρα που καθαρίζει τα φασολάκια της;» (Κλασική φρασεολογία της κριτικής σε βάρος των ΔΥ)

Κάπου εδώ πρέπει να έχω γράψει πώς θα έπρεπε να γίνονται μέσα από τα ΚΕΠ όλα όσα αφορούν τις σχέσεις με τους πολίτες και είδα προχτές κάτι παρόμοιο σε άρθρο ποταμίτη στην Καθημερινή:

Ενα σημείο επαφής του πολίτη με τη διοίκηση, μέσω των ΚΕΠ. Η μόνη μεταρρύθμιση που έγινε ώς τώρα είναι τα ΚΕΠ, και ο εμπνευστής της, ο Σταύρος Μπένος, έφυγε, ούτως ειπείν, νύχτα! Απώτερος στόχος ένα κράτος «ερμητικά κλειστό», που θα λειτουργεί σαν ελβετικό ρολόι. Αρα όλα θα διεκπεραιώνονται μέσω ΚΕΠ και εφορίες, δήμοι, πολεοδομίες κ.τ.λ. δεν θα είναι προσβάσιμα στους πολίτες. Ετσι ελαχιστοποιούνται και οι πιθανότητες διαφθοράς υπαλλήλων.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/780280/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/o-epanastatikos-realismos-ths-monadas


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά επειδή διάβασα όλο το άρθρο, νομίζω ότι αυτά που περιγράφει είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου πέρα από τα όνειρα των κεντρογραφειοκρατών σχεδιαστών παρωχημένων πολιτικών συστημάτων. Κανένας σχεδιασμός δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει όλες τις μελλοντικές εξελίξεις και επομένως δεν μπορεί να τις εντάξει σε σημερινές διοικητικές λειτουργίες. Δεν έχει σημασία αν οι αριθμοί είναι πολλοί ή ένας, αν οι νόμοι είναι πολλοί ή ένας (τα δε παραμύθια με τον ένα νόμο ή με το φορολογικό σύστημα των είκοσι σελίδων είναι καιρός να πεταχτούν στα σκουπίδια). Η πληροφορική μπορεί να χειρίζεται με την ίδια άνεση και έναν και πενήντα αριθμούς μητρώου (αν πούμε κάπου ότι αφορούν το ίδιο άτομο) ή και χιλιάδες σελίδες νομοθεσίας (αρκεί να είναι δομημένες). Το θέμα δεν είναι εκεί αλλά στη διασύνδεση και τη λειτουργικότητα των συστημάτων. 

(Φυσικά, δεν θα έβλαφτε αν υπήρχαν σε κάθε διοικητική δομή επιτροπές μείωσης των διαδικασιών, μεγαλύτερης διαφάνειας και αύξησης της λειτουργικότητας της συγκεκριμένης δομής....)

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί, π.χ. κάθε νεογέννητο να παίρνει από τώρα και στο εξής έναν ενιαίο αριθμό ταυτότητας για όλα τα συστήματα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2014)

Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε προβλήματα τεχνικής φύσης. Αν αναγκαζόμουν π.χ. να διεκπεραιώνω αλληλογραφία χειρόγραφα, γιατί δεν υπάρχει κατάλληλο σύστημα ή υπολογιστής ή ό,τι, θα αιτούμουν κάθε μέρα αλλαγές και θα πρότεινα τρόπους καλυτέρευσης του συστήματος, καλύτερη αρχειοθέτηση, ίσως καλύτερο εξοπλισμό, κτλ. Βασικά τα περισσότερα δεν θέλουν χρήμα αλλά οργάνωση κι εκεί θα στόχευα. Ο αποπάνω μπορεί να σχεδιάζει όσο θέλει, την πρακτική λειτουργία όμως του συστήματος την ξέρει καλύτερα ο αποκάτω. Αυτός είναι που ξέρει με ποιον τρόπο θα μπορούσε να είναι αποδοτικότερη η δουλειά του, όμως φαντάζομαι ότι επικρατεί η λογική "τζάμπα θα πάνε τα λόγια μου κι ο κόπος μου". Είσαι ενεργό μέλος του μηχανισμού, κάνε προτάσεις, προσπάθησε να καλυτερεύσεις την δική σου ζωή και τον τρόπο εργασίας σου και θα ωφεληθούν όλοι. Δεν λέω να αρχίσει να σχεδιάζει συστήματα μεγάλης κλίμακας, μόνο τι χρειάζεται σαν τελικός κρίκος (end user που λέμε και οι κομπιουτεροτέτοιοι).


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2014)

#2708: Δόκτορα, το άρθρο έχει διάφορες ιδέες κάτω από το εύρημα της «μονάδας», και η ανάπτυξη πολιτικών ιδεών δεν είναι καλό να υποτάσσεται σε κειμενικά ευρήματα. Ωστόσο, κάποιες ιδέες είναι καλές και θα έπρεπε να συζητηθούν χωριστά, όχι να θαφτούν σε ένα απαξιωτικό σχόλιο. Για παράδειγμα: «κάθε νέος νόμος θα ενσωματώνει ή θα καταργεί όλη την προηγούμενη νομολογία». Αυτό από μόνο του είναι, φαντάζομαι, μια τεράστια και πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση που δεν θα έπρεπε να απορρίπτεται με το «παραμύθια». Απλώς δεν έχει καν τη σωστή διατύπωση, υποθέτω ότι εννοεί «νομοθεσία». Έχεις ένα νόμο που έχει τροποποιηθεί με τριάντα ως τώρα τροπολογίες. Έρχεται τώρα η 31η. Άσχημα θα ήταν να σε υποχρεώνει να καταθέσεις τον νόμο ολόκληρο όπως ισχύει σήμερα με όλες τις τροπολογίες συν την καινούργια που θέλεις να προσθέσεις;


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε προβλήματα τεχνικής φύσης.



ΟΚ, στην ουσία αυτό που λες είναι ότι η διαδικασία μηχανογράφησης πρέπει να είναι αποτέλεσμα της συνεργασίας των αναλυτών με τους υπαλλήλους που κάνουν τη δουλειά και να βελτιώνεται συνεχώς από την ανατροφοδότησή τους. Μα, οτιδήποτε είναι διαφορετικό απ' αυτό θα είναι κακοσχεδιασμένο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2014)

Ναι, ουσιαστικά αυτό λέω.

Δόκτορα, ναι μεν ένα δίκτυο μπορεί να χειριστεί το ίδιο άνετα έναν και εκατό αριθμούς ανά άτομο, αλλά αν μιλάμε για σύνδεση των διαφορετικών υπηρεσιών και αρχείων, τότε θα γίνεται μέσω ενός απ' αυτούς τους αριθμούς (π.χ. του αριθμού ΑΤ) ή μέσω ενός νέου, ενιαίου. Από την στιγμή που θα υπάρχει αυτός ο αριθμός που θα ενώνει μεταξύ τους τις υπηρεσίες και τα αρχεία, το κατά πόσο θα χρειάζονται οι υπόλοιποι αριθμοί μητρώου είναι θέμα γραφειοκρατικό. Για το σύστημα δεν κάνει απολύτως καμμιά διαφορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> Άσχημα θα ήταν να σε υποχρεώνει να καταθέσεις τον νόμο ολόκληρο όπως ισχύει σήμερα με όλες τις τροπολογίες συν την καινούργια που θέλεις να προσθέσεις;


Όχι βέβαια, και άλλωστε το έχω προτείνει και εγώ παλιότερα από τις σελίδες της έγκυρης Λεξιλογίας :). Αυτό δεν είναι όμως «ένα νόμος ανά υπουργείο» και όταν γράφεις ένα άρθρο για να προτείνεις διάφορα καινοτόμα πράγματα, ως κομιστής του νέου, μάλιστα, καλό είναι να διατυπώνεις τις σκέψεις σου με σαφήνεια και όχι να πρέπει ο κάθε αναγνώστης να φαντάζεται κάτι διαφορετικό...


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι όμως «ένα νόμος ανά υπουργείο»


Βιαστικά το διάβασα και δεν είμαι σίγουρος γι' αυτό. Ίσως να θέλει να πει κάτι για τις γνωστές συναρμοδιότητες. Σχετικό:
http://news.makedonias.gr/προεδρικό-διάταγμα-περιορίζονται-οι/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2014)

Ένας αριθμός ανά πολίτη, είπατε;

ΙΚΑ: Νέα απογραφή ασφαλισμένων
... για τη δημιουργία Αριθμού Μητρώου Ασφαλισμένων (ΑΜΑ ΙΚΑ). Η απογραφή γίνεται λόγω της δημιουργίας του Εθνικού Μητρώου Δικαιούχων Περίθαλψης,...

«Χο, χο, χο» που θα 'λεγε κι ο πρόεδρος (ένας ήταν ο πρόεδρος).


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2014)

...
Μόνο που ΑΜΑ ΙΚΑ έχουμε ήδη τουλάχιστον καμιά δεκαετία τώρα, τουλάχιστον όσοι είχαμε ακόμα κι από σπόντα πάρε-δώσε (δώσε, μόνο δώσε, μλκασφαλισμένε) με το ΙΚΑ. Και ΑΜΚΑ όλοι οι ασφαλισμένοι. Και ΜΥΚΑ και ΣΥΚΑ (για να πούμε τα σύκα σύκα, σ' αυτή την άπατη σκάφη που λέγεται μηχανοργάνωση εν Ελλάδι, όπου δεν γνωρίζει η δεξιά τους τι ποιεί η αριστερά τους —ή κάνει πως δεν γνωρίζει, για να απομυζήσει κι άλλα μπικικίνια).

Ναι, «και οι έμμεσα ασφαλισμένοι θα καταγραφούν τώρα», θα μου πείτε κι εγώ θ' απαντήσω: «ράβε-ξήλωνε, δουλειά να μην τους λείπει». Τούβλο στο τούβλο τις κάνουν τις δουλειές, σαν το αυθαίρετο γιαπί που το ολονυχτίς το χτίζανε κι απόι γκρεμιζόταν.

Και το μετασχόλιο στο σχόλιό μου: «Με ρωτάω, απαντάω, τελειώσαμε», που έλεγε στο περίπου σε μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2014)

Μα το πιο αστείο με τη μηχανογράφηση είναι το παραμύθι που παίζεται αυτές τις μέρες στα κανάλια με τίτλο «αλλαγή αντικειμενικών αξιών σε 4000 οικισμούς». Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω, έχουμε μια στήλη με 4000 ονόματα (Άνω Παναγιά, Πέρα Παναγιά, Δώθε Παναγιά κλπ), μια στήλη με τις τιμές που είχαν υπολογιστεί οι «χαμηλότερες αξίες» του 2013 και μια όπου έχουν υπολογιστεί οι «λανθασμένες υψηλότερες αξίες» του 2014. Βάζουμε και μια τέταρτη στήλη με τη διαφορά της δεύτερης και της τρίτης στήλης (σε ένα εξελόφυλλο όλα αυτά, όχι τίποτε σπουδαίο) και παίρνουμε το μικρότερο. Ακόμη και ζουγραφιστές να είχαν τις τιμές του 2013, πόση ώρα θέλει να τις αντιγράψεις, να τις ελέγξεις, να τις επανελέγξεις, να τις διπλοτριπλοεπανελέγξεις;


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2014)

Σπάνια πια κάνουμε τον κόπο να γράψουμε κάτι εδώ, αλλά μου άρεσε η σαφήνεια με την οποία εκτίθενται τα του χρέους στο χτεσινό κείμενο του Αθανάσιου Έλλις στην Καθημερινή:

[...] Αλλά ας παραμείνουμε στο σενάριο της ελάφρυνσης, για το οποίο δεσμεύθηκαν οι εταίροι μας τον Νοέμβριο του ’12. Η μορφή που θα λάβει έχει σε γενικές γραμμές καταστεί σαφής. Θα γίνει μέσω επιμήκυνσης, ενδεχομένως σε συνδυασμό με περαιτέρω μείωση επιτοκίων. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, «κούρεμα», παρά τις επιθυμίες του Ταμείου, δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει. Ο προβληματισμός των δανειστών είναι αν θα πρέπει να «σπεύσουν» να ελαφρύνουν το χρέος επί κυβέρνησης Σαμαρά, προσφέροντας στον νυν πρωθυπουργό μια σημαντική οικονομική ανάσα που θα εξαργυρώσει πολιτικά. Αλλά ανησυχούν ότι, πρώτον, ο κ. Σαμαράς θα διολισθήσει ακόμη περισσότερο σε μια χαλάρωση, όταν μάλιστα επίκεινται και εκλογές, και, δεύτερον, ότι εάν έρθει στην εξουσία ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, θα έχουν απολέσει το πιο ισχυρό «καρότο» στις διαπραγματεύσεις που θα ακολουθήσουν με τον Αλέξη Τσίπρα. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό με ενδιαφέρον αναμένονται αυτά που θα πει ο κ. Σταθάκης το Σάββατο σε εκδήλωση της Merrill Lynch στην Ουάσιγκτον, όπου έχει προσκληθεί, μαζί με άλλους οικονομολόγους από χώρες του ευρωπαϊκού Νότου, για να παρουσιάσουν «εναλλακτικές πολιτικές» για έξοδο της Ευρώπης από την κρίση. Θα καταθέσει τη δική του πιο ρεαλιστική και ευέλικτη εκδοχή, την οποία τεχνοκράτες και τραπεζίτες έλεγαν το τελευταίο διήμερο στον γράφοντα ότι θα μπορούσαν να αποδεχθούν ως «σημείο εκκίνησης», ή την πιο απόλυτη συγκρουσιακή γραμμή του συνεδρίου του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που οι πάντες απορρίπτουν;

Ολόκληρο εδώ:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/787280/op...politikoi-stoxoi-samara-kai-oikonomiko-kostos


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2014)

Το παρακάτω κείμενο του Γιάννη Βούλγαρη είναι κλειδωμένο πίσω από τη συνδρομητική πολιτική των Νέων. Ας μου επιτραπεί να το δημοσιοποιήσω επειδή έχει σύνεση και ισορροπία:

*Η Ελλάδα αυτοπαγιδεύεται*
Γιάννης Βούλγαρης | ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: Τα Νέα 18/10/2014

Η βίαιη αντίδραση των διεθνών αγορών ήρθε να μας ξυπνήσει από τον κίνδυνο ύπνωσης που διατρέχαμε λόγω της βαρετής επανάληψης που εξέπεμπε η πολιτική μας ζωή. Γιατί εκ πρώτης όψεως βλέπαμε ένα έργο που είχαμε ξαναδεί παλιότερα. Ίδια πλοκή, ίδιες ατάκες, ίδια κόλπα, νέοι ηθοποιοί να προσπαθούν να αντιγράψουν τους ορίτζιναλ. Για άλλη μία φορά το πολιτικό σύστημα και ο κομματικός ανταγωνισμός αυτονομούνταν από τις ανάγκες της χώρας, σπρώχνοντας την Ελλάδα στα βράχια. Η τωρινή όμως κρίση που εκδηλώθηκε στο πλαίσιο της ευρύτερης διεθνούς αστάθειας έδειξε ότι η αποχαυνωτική επαναληπτικότητα είναι παγίδα. Αν παραδοθούμε στην αυταπάτη ότι το έργο το έχουμε ξαναδεί και πως έτσι είναι η πολιτική στην Ελλάδα, τότε η νέα κατρακύλα είναι δεδομένη. Φάνηκε επίσης ότι η πορεία προς τις εκλογές, όποτε και αν γίνουν, έχει ακόμη πολλές στροφές, ότι οι στροφές επιδρούν μεν στους κομματικούς συσχετισμούς, αλλά αυξάνουν και τις πιθανότητες εκτροχιασμού. Έτσι λοιπόν, ο πρόσφατος κλυδωνισμός έστειλε μηνύματα στην κυβέρνηση και στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, στο κομματικό σύστημα αλλά και στην εθνική οικονομία συνολικά.

Η κυβέρνηση κινδυνεύει να αυτοπαγιδευθεί υπό το άγχος μιας εκλογικής αποτυχίας. Το μήνυμα των αγορών αλλά και της ΕΕ είναι σαφές. Η έξοδος της Ελλάδας στις αγορές δεν μπορεί να υποταχθεί στον εκλογικό κύκλο. Οι αγορές δεν θα βάλουν λεφτά στην Ελλάδα αν δεν υπάρχει πολιτική κάλυψη από τους δανειστές. Οι Ευρωπαίοι δεν φαίνονται διατεθειμένοι να αναλάβουν πρόσθετο κόστος προκειμένου να κάνουν «πολιτικό χατίρι» στην παρούσα κυβέρνηση. Σαν να μας λένε, δεν μπορούμε να πληρώσουμε εκτάκτως την ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα, προσπαθήστε να βγείτε ομαλά από το Μνημόνιο όπως η Πορτογαλία και σε αυτό το πλαίσιο θα σας βοηθήσουμε. Κοντολογίς, η υποτροπή ακυρώνει την προσδοκία της κυβέρνησης να βγει βεβιασμένα στις αγορές προκειμένου να επικυρώσει προεκλογικά το success story. Ας μην πάμε όμως στο αντίθετο άκρο. Η κυβέρνηση έχει σημειώσει σημαντικές επιτυχίες στην προσπάθεια διάσωσης της χώρας. Το έκανε όμως στο μέτρο που κινήθηκε στην κομματικά δύσκολη αλλά εθνικά συμφέρουσα γραμμή της συναινετικής διαπραγμάτευσης με τους δανειστές. Αντιθέτως, έχασε πόντους όταν άρχισε να εγκαταλείπει αυτό το πλαίσιο. Στην ουσία, οι αγορές και η ΕΕ είπαν: μείνετε στην ίδια συναινετική προσέγγιση για να περάσετε ομαλά στη μεταμνημονιακή εποχή. Αυτό δεν αποκλείει προφανώς τις δοκιμαστικές κινήσεις, τις διαπραγματεύσεις, την αξιοποίηση των διαφορών μεταξύ των μεγάλων παικτών. Αποκλείει όμως την ψευτομαγκιά και το «θα στείλω τον λογαριασμό στον επόμενο». Όσο γρηγορότερα κατανοήσει η κυβέρνηση το μήνυμα, τόσο πειστικότερος θα γίνει ο λόγος της για την ανάγκη συνοχής της κοινοβουλευτικής πλειοψηφίας και πολιτικής σταθερότητας της χώρας. Με καθαρό επίσης τρόπο θα πρέπει να αναλάβει συναινετικές πρωτοβουλίες προς τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ γιατί το κόστος της εθνικής πόλωσης κοστίζει πια άμεσα στους πολίτες. Είναι άγνωστο αν αυτή η γραμμή πλεύσης θα της αποδώσει εκλογικά. Συμφέρει όμως τη χώρα και, αν αυτό δεν αρκεί, ας συνυπολογίσει ότι θα μεγεθύνει τις αποτυχίες μιας κυβέρνησης υπό τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αν οι κάλπες το θελήσουν.

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, χωρίς καμία αμφιβολία, είναι ο πραγματικός αποδέκτης του μηνύματος. Σε αυτόν συμπυκνώνεται πρωτίστως το λεγόμενο country risk. Το πρόβλημα είναι πραγματικό και έχει σημασία να αντιμετωπίζεται κατάματα, τόσο από την κοινή γνώμη όσο και από τον ίδιο τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Έχει σημασία γιατί κοντεύει να γίνει politically correct το καλόπιασμα και η προσπάθεια «εξημέρωσης» του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, μέσω της υποβάθμισης των πραγματικών κινδύνων που ενέχει η πολιτική του. Ορθώς χαιρόμαστε όταν ο κ. Τσίπρας βλέπει τον Πάπα, τον Ντράγκι ή τον Σόιμπλε. Το πρόβλημα όμως έγκειται στο ότι η σημερινή φυσιογνωμία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, η στήριξή του στο κρατικιστικό-συντεχνιακό σύμπλεγμα που χρεοκόπησε και η ενθάρρυνση κάθε είδους προσδοκίας είναι συνολικά ασύμβατες με τα περιθώρια κίνησης που έχει όχι μόνο μια κυβέρνηση της ευρωζώνης, αλλά και μιας μικρής χώρας με δικό της εθνικό νόμισμα στη σημερινή ασταθή διεθνή οικονομία. Το πρόβλημα είναι επίσης ότι η κυρίαρχη κομματική κουλτούρα γυρίζει την Ελλάδα δεκαετίες πίσω ακριβώς γιατί έχει μείνει στα στερεότυπα μιας άλλης εποχής. Και αυτό φαίνεται όχι στα θέματα «υψηλής πολιτικής» όπως είναι η αντιμετώπιση του χρέους, όσο σε επιμέρους θέματα. Τελευταίο παράδειγμα το περί τον πολιτισμό πρόγραμμά του, για το οποίο αξίζει να διαβάσει κανείς την καταιγιστική κριτική επιφανών παραγόντων της πνευματικής μας ζωής όπως ο Γ. Κουρουπός, ο Γ. Λούκος, ο Μ. Δημόπουλος και ο Γ. Χουβαρδάς («Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών», 11-12/10/2014). 

Για τη σημερινή υποτροπή, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έχει κάνει εύκολη κριτική ότι διαψεύστηκε η προσπάθεια της κυβέρνησης να βγει δήθεν από το Μνημόνιο. Ας μη γελιέται όμως. Μεγάλο μέρος της κοινής γνώμης σκέφτεται ήδη: αν οι διεθνείς αγορές δεν δίνουν στον Σαμαρά ούτε τρεις ημέρες περιθώριο, στον Τσίπρα δεν θα δώσουν ούτε τρία λεπτά. Θα μπορέσει ο Α. Τσίπρας, αν βρεθεί στην κυβέρνηση, να πειθαρχήσει τις δυνάμεις και τις προσδοκίες που σήμερα βγάζει από το λυχνάρι; Και πόσο ισχυρές θα είναι οι κομματικές φωνές που θα ζητήσουν τήρηση του «αριστερού» προγράμματος, ακόμη και αν το τίμημα είναι η ρήξη με την ευρωζώνη; Στο γενικό κλίμα του politically correct για την «εξημέρωση» του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τέτοιες ερωτήσεις ηχούν παράταιρες, αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι καίριες. Η όξυνση της κρίσης καθιστά ευκρινέστερη την πιθανότητα ενός μελλοντικού αδιεξόδου του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Και δεν είναι βέβαια τυχαίο ότι η πιο ειλικρινής εκτίμηση για τα «διδάγματα» που πρέπει να συναγάγει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ από την τωρινή υποτροπή προέρχεται από τον Π. Λαφαζάνη, την Ισκρα του και από τους θιασώτες της δραχμής.

Το μήνυμα όμως της τωρινής υποτροπής αφορά και το κομματικό σύστημα συνολικά. Σε συνθήκες διεθνούς οικονομικής αστάθειας, οι αγορές αντιμετωπίζουν την κάθε χώρα ως σύνολο, αδιαφορώντας για το ποιος κυβερνά. Για αυτό έχει αυξηθεί η σημασία της εθνικής συνεννόησης στα βασικά. Γεγονός που σημαίνει έχει αυξηθεί η αλληλεξάρτηση μεταξύ κυβέρνησης και αντιπολίτευσης. Ή αλλιώς ότι η εκάστοτε αντιπολίτευση έχει μεγαλύτερη δυνατότητα να υποσκάπτει την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση, για να υποστεί την ίδια μεταχείριση όταν γίνει η εναλλαγή. Κατά τούτο, ο μικρός δικομματισμός που σχηματίζεται φαίνεται να προσφέρει πολύ μικρότερη «κυβερνησιμότητα» από τον προηγούμενο.

Το τελευταίο μήνυμα αφορά την ελληνική οικονομία συνολικά. Τέσσερα χρόνια μετά τη χρεοκοπία δεν υπάρχουν οι προϋποθέσεις να σταθεί μόνη της στις διεθνείς αγορές. Αυτό είναι το δραματικότερο. Η Ελλάδα είναι φτωχότερη αλλά όχι παραγωγικότερη. Η φορολόγηση και οι περικοπές πέτυχαν τη δημοσιονομική σταθεροποίηση, αλλά εθνική ανασυγκρότηση χωρίς διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές και επενδύσεις δεν θα γίνει ποτέ. Το κακό είναι ότι αυτά τα ζητήματα δεν έχουν μπει καν στην εθνική πολιτική ατζέντα. Ακόμη και εκεί όπου έγιναν σημαντικές μεταρρυθμίσεις, είτε ακυρώνονται πλαγίως είτε παραμένουν αποσπασματικές και επομένως ανίκανες να δημιουργήσουν δυναμική αλλαγής. Όσο η οικονομία παραμένει έτσι, η Ελλάδα θα γίνεται φτερό στον άνεμο σε κάθε διεθνή αναταραχή. Πόσες κρίσεις θα περάσουμε άραγε μέχρι να διαμορφωθεί η κουλτούρα και το κόμμα της εθνικής ανασυγκρότησης;

Ο Γιάννης Βούλγαρης είναι καθηγητής στο Τμήμα Πολιτικής Επιστήμης και Ιστορίας του Παντείου Πανεπιστημίου


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2014)

ΟΚ, ο αρθρογράφος λέει με πιο πολλά λόγια αυτό που λέμε με τους εν Λονδίνω γνωστούς μου* εδώ και δυο- τρία χρόνια, ότι δηλαδή μια μεγάλη απογοήτευση από όλη αυτή την περιπέτεια είναι το ότι δεν έμαθε κανένας το μάθημά του, δεν άλλαξε απολύτως τίποτα και ούτε φαίνεται να θέλει κανένας να αλλάξει οτιδήποτε. 

Και υποθέτω ότι ο κος καθηγητής, αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι σαν αυτόν, όταν θα έρθει η ώρα των εκλογών θα ψηφίσουν μια από τα ίδια για τους γνωστούς λόγους. 

* που είμαστε έξω από το χορό και μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο το να πηγαίνει καλά η Ελλάδα, για συναισθηματικούς λόγους. Αν και θα μας βόλευε πολύ να πάει κατά διαόλου, για να φέρουμε το σκληρό μας νόμισμα στο Ελλάντα και να αγοράσουμε κανά φτηνό εξοχικό και να το παίζουμε θείοι από το Σικάγο.


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2014)

SBE said:


> Και υποθέτω ότι ο κος καθηγητής, αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι σαν αυτόν, όταν θα έρθει η ώρα των εκλογών θα ψηφίσουν μια από τα ίδια για τους γνωστούς λόγους.


Είναι νομίζω σαφές ότι οραματίζεται κι αυτός ένα νέο κόμμα. Το λέει άλλωστε στα ίσα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2014)

Από οράματα για νέα κόμματα στην Ελλάδα της τελευταίας πενταετίας πάμε μια χαρά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2014)

Για την ενημέρωσή σου, Λονδρέζα, ο Βούλγαρης ήταν επικεφαλής της ναυαγησάσης Κίνησης των 58.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2014)

Αυτό δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι στα υπέρ του. 

Στο μεταξύ εγώ είμαι της κίνησης των δύο ποδών. Κινούμαι με τα πόδια προς το ψυγείο για το επόμενο κομμάτι γλυκό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αυτό δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι στα υπέρ του.


Ούτε στα κατά του. Δεν έχει «κάψει» αυτό που ήταν: ένας καθηγητής που κάποιοι εκτιμούμε για τις εύστοχες αναλύσεις του.


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2014)

Τι να κάνουμε, δεν μπορούν όλοι να έχουν την επιτυχία του Νάιτζελ Φάρατζ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2014)

The only bright spot is that there may be a lot more business for Greek lawyers in the near future.

Διασκεδάζουν με τον πόνο μας.

*Where not to invest in Europe*
Doing business in Europe's periphery is hampered by slow legal systems

http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2014/10/daily-chart-19


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Το πιο ωραίο στην είδηση για τα λεφτά από ιδιαίτερα, φακελάκια και άλλα αδήλωτα έσοδα που έγιναν καταθέσεις στο εξωτερικό:

Ιδιαίτερη αναφορά κάνουν στελέχη του υπουργείου στο γεγονός πως μεταξύ των ελεγχομένων δεν εντοπίζεται μεγάλος αριθμός εφοριακών. «Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις με αδικαιολόγητες αποταμιεύσεις ή με εμβάσματα στο εξωτερικό σε αυτή την κατηγορία υπαλλήλων. Απλώς οι εφοριακοί γνωρίζουν τη διαδικασία εκ των έσω και δεν προχώρησαν σε σπασμωδικές κινήσεις μεταφοράς χρημάτων με τον τρόπο που έκαναν άλλοι εργαζόμενοι σε φορείς του Δημοσίου» επισημαίνεται χαρακτηριστικά. 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231359853

Λεφτά υπάρχουν. Η τεχνογνωσία λείπει.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2014)

Όλοι οι πελάτες και οι φίλοι και συγγενείς κάποιου γνωστού μου, χρηματιστή το επάγγελμα, θα πρέπει να του κάνουν αγωγή επειδή τους πρώτους μήνες του 2010 έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο όλους αυτούς που αναφέρω και τους συνιστούσε να μεταφέρουν αμέσως τα χρήματά τους στο εξωτερικό, αφού οι τράπεζες σε λίγες μέρες κλείνουν, χρεοκοπούν και τα παρόμοια. Αν τώρα έβαλε μερικούς από αυτούς σε περιπέτειες με το ΣΔΟΕ, νομίζω ότι αυτός πρέπει να πληρώσει τη ζημιά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι με τη μετακίνηση των χρημάτων πήραν απλώς προτεραιότητα στους ελέγχους. Είτε έχεις υπέρογκες καταθέσεις (εδώ ή έξω) ή τρόπο διαβίωσης αναντίστοιχο προς τα έσοδα που δηλώνεις, κάποια στιγμή θα μπεις κάτω από το μικροσκόπιο. Θα γλιτώσουν μόνο οι ζητιάνες που τα κρύβουν κάτω από το πάπλωμα μέχρι να πεθάνουν. Και οι νόμιμες φαγάνες, φυσικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2014)

Πάντως μειώσεις των καταθέσεων στις τράπεζες, για να τα λέμε κι όλα, δεν έγιναν μόνο από μεταφορές χρημάτων αλλά και από την κατακόρυφη αύξηση της ανεργίας και της φορολόγησης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Μα, κόσμος και κοσμάκης συντηρείται από τις όποιες καταθέσεις και περιμένει υπομονετικά μήπως έρθει η περιβόητη ανάπτυξη ή μήπως πέρασε απέξω, κοίταξε μέσα, τρόμαξε και έφυγε; Ωστόσο, κανένας δεν σε τιμωρεί ή δεν σε ελέγχει για τη μείωση των καταθέσεών σου. Τα εμβάσματα στο εξωτερικό τα θεωρούν ενδεχομένως επιλήψιμα για άλλους λόγους, όχι επειδή μείωσαν τις καταθέσεις. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έγραψες αυτό που έγραψες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2014)

Το έγραψα γιατί μερικοί στην κυβέρνηση έχουν πει τα μύρια όσα για τις μειώσεις των καταθέσεων, ξεχνώντας έναν από τους βασικούς λόγους για την ύπαρξη του φαινομένου. Επίσης τα μίντια βιάζονται να προβούν σε χαρακτηρισμούς για εμβάσματα που μπορεί να είναι απολύτως νόμιμα. Από 'κεί και πέρα, δεν είναι τα εμβάσματα που οδηγούν σε ελέγχους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι όλα τα εμβάσματα είναι νόμιμα. Τα μεγάλα ποσά εμβασμάτων από μισθοσυντήρητους είναι ύποπτα για λόγους που εξηγήθηκαν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2014)

Η πρακτική αποστολής εμβάσματος είναι νόμιμη, το έμβασμα μπορεί να μην είναι. Πρέπει να είναι από χρήμα που έχει αποκτηθεί από νόμιμη δραστηριότητα, όχι απλώς από μη μαύρη δραστηριότητα (εννοώντας ότι η αφορολόγητη δραστηριότητα είναι επίσης παράνομη αλλά η δουλειά μπορεί να είναι καθ' όλα νόμιμη, κατά τ' άλλα, ενώ π.χ. λεφτά από εμπόριο ναρκωτικών δεν μπορούν ποτέ να είναι νόμιμα). Τα μεγάλα ποσά από μισθοσυντήρητους μπορεί να είναι ύποπτα, δεν είναι απαραιτήτως παράνομα όμως και ούτε από μόνα τους είναι λόγος ελέγχου. Εκτός κι αν μιλάμε, πια, για εκατομμύρια. Αιτία για έλεγχο μπορεί να είναι η κατάθεση μεγάλων ποσών.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Άριστα!


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2014)

Αν κάποιος είναι μισθοσυντήρητος κι έχει αδικαιολόγητα μεγάλες καταθέσεις στην τράπεζα, τα εμβάσματα μας μάραναν; Όχι οι καταθέσεις;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2014)

Ακριβώς. Όταν ένας εφοριακός έχει καταθέσεις εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ στο εξωτερικό, κτγμ είναι λόγος ελέγχου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2014)

Φυσικά και είναι όταν πρόκειται για μεγάλες καταθέσεις που δεν δικαιολογούνται από νόμιμη δραστηριότητα (π.χ. πώληση ακινήτου) και φαίνεται να επαναλαμβάνονται (όχι απαραίτητα σε τακτά διαστήματα και με ίδια ποσά). Π.χ. αν ένας εφοριακός φαίνεται να καταθέτει σήμερα 30 χιλιάδες, σε τρεις μήνες 50 χιλιάδες και σε άλλους πέντε μήνες άλλες 40 χιλιάδες τότε είναι εξόχως ύποπτο και λόγος διεξοδικού ελέγχου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2014)

Μια και το έκανε θέμα και το Σπίγκελ...
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231360268

Η είδηση στην οποία παρέπεμπα στο #2728 ήταν καλά διατυπωμένη. Πρόκειται για έλεγχο χρηματικών εμβασμάτων άνω των 100.000 ευρώ που έστειλαν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι σε τράπεζες του εξωτερικού. (Βλέπε προηγούμενη είδηση). Είναι έλεγχος από το Σώμα Ελεγκτών Επιθεωρητών Δημόσιας Διοίκησης που διέταξε το Υπουργείο Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης για τους δικούς του σκοπούς (αναζήτηση επιόρκων), όχι το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών. (Από την αρμοδιότητα του Σώματος εξαιρούνται αιρετά όργανα, δικαστές, μετακλητοί υπάλληλοι, αστυνομικοί, λιμενικοί κ.ά.) Πιθανολογώ ότι δεν μπορεί να ζητήσει έλεγχο των καταθέσεων, αλλά η τοπική και η διεθνής νομοθεσία επιτρέπει τον έλεγχο των εμβασμάτων προς και από το εξωτερικό. Δεν ενδιέφεραν στη συγκεκριμένη έρευνα τα εμβάσματα επιχειρηματιών ή ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών, όπου επίσης ενδημεί η φοροδιαφυγή. Δεν ξέρω πόσο αναμενόμενο ήταν ότι οι καθηγητές φτιάχνουν τόσο σημαντικό κομπόδεμα από τα ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία: για πόσους καθηγητές μιλάμε, για τι ποσά, για οικονομίες πόσων ετών, είναι όλα τα ποσά προϊόν φοροδιαφυγής; Γράφεται ξεκάθαρα ωστόσο: «Η μεταφορά χρημάτων δεν υποδηλώνει από μόνη της κάποια παράτυπη ενέργεια» και «Ο έλεγχος αφορά αποκλειστικά και μόνο την περιουσιακή κατάσταση των υπαλλήλων και συγκεκριμένα εάν τα ποσά που έχουν αποσταλεί στο εξωτερικό δικαιολογούνται από νόμιμα εισοδήματα». Αυτά, όπως λέει και η είδηση, είναι υπόθεση της φορολογικής Δικαιοσύνης.

Εμένα μου άρεσε το ότι τα στελέχη του υπουργείου λένε ότι δεν εντοπίζεται ο (αναμενόμενος) αριθμός εφοριακών επειδή αυτοί ξέρουν τα κόλπα. Για παράδειγμα (προσθέτω εγώ): η αρχική είδηση δείχνει ότι ο έλεγχος έγινε σε δημόσιους υπαλλήλους και εμβάσματα άνω των 100.000 ευρώ. Δεν έγινε π.χ. σε εμβάσματα των 50.000 ευρώ που έδιωξαν οι πέντε ξαδέλφες οι κομμώτριες, ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο κάνουν οι εφοριακοί — μόλις μου περισσέψουν 50.000 ευρώ θα σας το πω. Πάντως, αν διαβάσω πότε σε είδηση ότι μεταφραστές έκρυψαν τέτοια ποσά, θα νιώσω σαν την Πόντια πόρνη του ανέκδοτου.


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2014)

Αυτοί που κουνάγανε το δάχτυλο στην Κύπρο...


----------



## Costas (Nov 8, 2014)

Το πάρτι συνεχίζεται (Λώρη Κέζα / Το Βήμα)


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2014)

Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται, με τόση ανεργία:
(Καθημερινή)
Αποστάσεις από την απασχόληση στο Δημόσιο φαίνεται να λαμβάνουν σταδιακά οι Έλληνες καθώς στην προκήρυξη 1Δ/2014 του ΑΣΕΠ για την πλήρωση 773 θέσεων αορίστου χρόνου για το Δημόσιο υποβλήθηκαν 729 αιτήσεις, 44, δηλαδή, λιγότερες από τον συνολικό αριθμό των θέσεων.

Ειδικότερα, προκηρύχθηκαν με σειρά προτεραιότητας 705 θέσεων Πανεπιστημιακής Εκπαίδευσης και 68 θέσεων Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης, τακτικού προσωπικού με σχέση εργασίας ιδιωτικού δικαίου αορίστου χρόνου, σε διάφορους κλάδους του Δημοσίου και Νομικών Προσώπων του Δημοσίου.

Σημειώνεται ότι υποβλήθηκαν 526 αιτήσεις για την κάλυψη των 705 θέσεων Πανεπιστημιακής Εκπαίδευσης, δηλαδή 179 λιγότερες και 203 αιτήσεις για την κάλυψη 68 θέσεων Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2014)

Πάντως, το ίδιο το ΑΣΕΠ υπεραπασχολείται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2014)

Ας το ρίξω κι αυτό εδώ επειδή είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου φετίχ, αν και η θεματική δεν προσφέρει κάτι καινούργιο -- σίγουρα όχι για εμάς εδώ, στη Λεξιλογία:

*Κωνσταντίνος Ζούλας* (_Καθημερινή_)
*Το μάθημα της Μαλαισίας*

Την Τρίτη παρακολούθησα μια εκδήλωση με θέμα τη λειτουργία των πανεπιστήμιων και θα σας μεταφέρω μια πρόταση που με εξέπληξε μήπως και ξεφύγουμε και λίγο από τη ζοφερή επικαιρότητα. Τη διατύπωσε ο καθηγητής Βαγγέλης Τσιλιγγίρης που είναι επίτιμος λέκτορας στο University of Liverpool.

Σύμφωνα, λοιπόν, με μια εκτενή έρευνα που έχει κάνει, αν η χώρα στοχεύσει στη διεθνοποίηση της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσής της, μπορεί άμεσα να έχει οικονομικά οφέλη της τάξεως των 750 εκατ. ευρώ και από τον δεύτερο χρόνο να βρει μια νέα μόνιμη πηγή εσόδων που θα απέφερε στο ελληνικό ΑΕΠ 2 δισ. ευρώ κατ’ έτος. Τι σημαίνει «διεθνοποίηση της εκπαίδευσης» ο κ. Τσιλιγγίρης το εξήγησε με απλά λόγια. Αν, όπως είπε, η Ελλάδα δημιουργήσει την επόμενη τριετία δέκα αγγλόφωνα πανεπιστημιακά τμήματα, μπορεί αξιοποιώντας και μόνον τη γεωγραφική της θέση να μετατρέψει άμεσα το λεγόμενο brain drain σε brain gain. Να αντιστρέψει δηλαδή το πρόβλημα της φυγής φοιτητών και να αρχίσει να γίνεται χώρα προσέλκυσης ξένων φοιτητών όχι μόνον από τα Βαλκάνια, αλλά και από όλη τη μεσογειακή λεκάνη.

Ο καθηγητής απέδειξε με στοιχεία τα πλεονεκτήματα που έχει η Ελλάδα αν τα δημόσια ΑΕΙ της συμπράξουν με ξένα πανεπιστήμια. Εφερε μάλιστα ως παράδειγμα μια πιθανή συνεργασία του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου με το London School Of Economics για την υλοποίηση ενός κοινού αγγλόφωνου μεταπτυχιακού προγράμματος που θα γινόταν εξ ολοκλήρου στην Αθήνα (με καθηγητές και των δύο πανεπιστημίων) και εξήγησε ότι ανάλογες συνέργειες αποτελούν πλέον στόχευση των μεγαλύτερων πανεπιστημίων του κόσμου που επιθυμούν να προσφέρουν τα πτυχία τους μακριά από τις έδρες τους. Τόνισε επίσης ότι η χώρα μας έχει το συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα να γειτνιάζει με πάρα πολλά κράτη που εξάγουν φοιτητές, κάτι που μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει αν διαμορφώσει μια πολιτική χαμηλότερων τιμών σε σχέση π.χ. με τη Βρετανία ή τη Γερμανία, ενώ ανέδειξε και το τεράστιο όπλο της Ελλάδας να διοργανώνει μαθήματα και το καλοκαίρι (summer courses) π.χ. από μια αγγλόφωνη σχολή τουρισμού που (μαζί με ολίγες διακοπές) θα προσφέρει στους ξένους φοιτητές της και πρακτική άσκηση στα καλύτερα ελληνικά ξενοδοχεία.

Τέλος, ανέδειξε ως αυτονόητη ανάγκη οι αγγλόφωνες σπουδές που θα επιλέξει η Ελλάδα να ανταποκρίνονται στις σύγχρονες απαιτήσεις της διεθνούς αγοράς για να γνωρίζουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ότι, αφού τις ολοκληρώσουν, θα μπορούν να εργαστούν οπουδήποτε, ενώ προκειμένου να καταδείξει ότι η πρότασή του ούτε θεωρητική είναι ούτε ανεφάρμοστη, επικαλέστηκε ένα παράδειγμα που μάλλον θα σας εκπλήξει: η χώρα που κατόρθωσε τα τελευταία χρόνια να δημιουργήσει ένα πρωτόγνωρο ρεύμα ξένων φοιτητών που την επιλέγουν για τις σπουδές τους είναι η Μαλαισία. Ο κ. Τσιλιγγίρης παρουσίασε πίνακες από τους οποίους προκύπτει ότι αφ’ ης στιγμής η κυβέρνηση της Μαλαισίας ανέδειξε σε στρατηγική της προτεραιότητα τη διεθνοποίηση των σπουδών της, πέτυχε (από το 2011 μέχρι σήμερα) να εκτινάξει στο 6% το ποσοστό των ξένων φοιτητών της με αποτέλεσμα να προσβλέπει το 2015 σε ετήσια έσοδα 1,2 δισ. ευρώ (από 850 εκατ. ευρώ το 2013).

Φεύγοντας από την εκδήλωση ήταν αναπόφευκτο να θυμηθώ μια συζήτηση που είχα προσφάτως με έναν πολύπειρο οικονομολόγο. Ο συνομιλητής μου εξέφραζε την απορία του που οι πολιτικοί μας δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι η ελληνική οικονομία μόνον από τις υπηρεσίες μπορεί να δει φως, καθώς ο πρωτογενής της τομέας χρειάζεται χρόνια για να συνέλθει και είναι αμφίβολο αν θα γίνει και ανταγωνιστικός. Ολως τυχαίως μάλιστα, μου εξηγούσε ότι πλην του τουρισμού, η Ελλάδα έχει δύο ευκαιρίες: την επένδυση σε μικρές ιντερνετικές εταιρείες που μπορούν να μεγαλώσουν γρήγορα, αν κατορθώσουν να δημιουργήσουν πρωτοποριακά προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες, και «την ευκαιρία της εκπαίδευσης», όπως την ονόμασε. Εκατοντάδες Ελληνες καθηγητές που διαπρέπουν στο εξωτερικό και θέλουν να γυρίσουν στη χώρα μας θα μπορούσαν να αποτελέσουν ένα ισχυρότατο κίνητρο προσέλκυσης ξένων φοιτητών, γεγονός που εκτός από συνάλλαγμα θα έφερνε καλύτερες μέρες και στα πανεπιστήμια της Ελλάδας, μου είπε ο πολύπειρος οικονομολόγος. Kαι έχει τόσο δίκιο.

ΥΓ.: Ο κ. Τσιλιγγίρης (χωρίς να προσβλέπει σε οποιοδήποτε προσωπικό κέρδος) έστειλε αναλυτικά την έρευνα και τις προτάσεις του και στους τέσσερις τελευταίους υπουργούς Παιδείας, Αννα Διαμαντοπούλου, Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, Κ. Αρβανιτόπουλο, Ανδρ. Λοβέρδο. Ουδείς τού απάντησε. Προφανώς είχαν σοβαρότερα να ασχοληθούν...


----------



## Earion (Dec 6, 2014)

Κώστα (#2743) η προκήρυξη 1Δ/2014 είναι για να διοριστούν σε θέσεις οι *επιτυχόντες* σε διαγωνισμόυς του ΑΣΕΠ από το 2009 και μετά.

Επισημαίνεται ότι δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην Προκήρυξη 1Δ/2014 έχουν μόνο όσοι περιλαμβάνονται σε οριστικούς πίνακες διοριστέων του ΑΣΕΠ και φορέων, οι πίνακες των οποίων έχουν ελεγχθεί από το ΑΣΕΠ, που δημοσιεύθηκαν σε ΦΕΚ από 1-1-2009 και μετά και που δεν έχουν διοριστεί.

Δεν είναι παράξενο που ορισμένοι από τους επιτυχόντες αυτούς έπειτα από πέντε χρόνια αναμονής έχουν ψάξει και βρει άλλους δρόμους στη ζωή τους.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

Είδαμε χτες στην τηλεόραση τον δραματικό τρόπο με τον οποίο τα ξένα ΜΜΕ μετέδωσαν τα επεισόδια στην Αθήνα, ανησυχούσε και η υπουργός Τουρισμού για την εικόνα που στέλνουμε έξω. Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να αξιοποιήσουμε αυτά τα επετειακά ξεσπάσματα. Αντί να φοβόμαστε μη μας χαλάσουν τα σχέδια για τον τουρισμό, θα έπρεπε να τα εκμεταλλευτούμε τουριστικά. Να τα περιορίζουμε, όπως προχτές, στη γνωστή συνοικία του κέντρου. Να νοικιάζουμε μπαλκόνια και ταράτσες σε τουρίστες, οπωσδήποτε εξοπλισμένους με αντιασφυξιογόνες μάσκες — και να μην αφήνουμε να νέμονται τις ταράτσες οι σόουμεν των δρόμων (όπως στο βίντεο). Κάποιοι να μπορούν να προμηθευτούν εισιτήρια πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα — θα τους δίνουμε και μολότοφ, να τις ρίχνουν σε χαρακτηρισμένα κτίρια. Να υπάρχει κάθε φορά ένα παλιό άδειο κτίριο για εμπρησμό και ένα κατάλληλο κατάστημα για πλιάτσικο. Να καταγραφούν και οι μπαχαλάκηδες, για να παίρνουν το κατιτί τους, και να μπορούν να ελπίζουν ότι κάποιο κόμμα του μέλλοντος θα τους βγάλει και σύνταξη «αντιστασιακού».


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2014)

Εννοείς να φτιάξουμε καινούργιο επικίνδυνο σπορ; 
Αχ, είσαι τόσο πολύ της παλιάς τεχνολογίας. Καλή ιδέα, δε λέω, αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε δικό μας, 100% ελληνικό βιδεοπαιχνίδι, ώστε να γίνει προσιτή η εμπειρία ακόμα και σε αυτούς που δεν θα μπορούν να ταξιδέψουν στην Αθήνα. Ένα παιχνίδι που θα μπορούσε να ξεπεράσει το Grand theft auto 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 κοκ. Μπορούμε να το συνδυάσουμε και με ολίγη Λάρα Κροφτ, αρχαία έχουμε άλλωστε, μόνο που τη δικιά μας θα τη λένε Τούλα Κρυφτ(οπούλου).


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2014)

Έψαχνα να βρω μια γκραβούρα που μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση όταν πήγαινα λύκειο και διάβαζα για τη Γαλλική Επανάσταση, με ρίψεις κεραμιδιών και πετρών από τις στέγες του Φωμπούρ-Σαιντ-Αντουάν, και πρώτον απογοητεύτηκα γιατί δεν τη βρήκα, δεύτερον απογοητεύτηκα και εντυπωσιάστηκα που δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει στα Google Books η γαλλική έκδοση του Michelet, που διάβαζα σε μια δημοτική δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη (στα ελληνικά: δεν το ξαναβρήκα έκτοτε).


----------



## rogne (Dec 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είδαμε χτες στην τηλεόραση τον δραματικό τρόπο με τον οποίο τα ξένα ΜΜΕ μετέδωσαν τα επεισόδια στην Αθήνα, ανησυχούσε και η υπουργός Τουρισμού για την εικόνα που στέλνουμε έξω. Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να αξιοποιήσουμε αυτά τα επετειακά ξεσπάσματα. Αντί να φοβόμαστε μη μας χαλάσουν τα σχέδια για τον τουρισμό, θα έπρεπε να τα εκμεταλλευτούμε τουριστικά. Να τα περιορίζουμε, όπως προχτές, στη γνωστή συνοικία του κέντρου. Να νοικιάζουμε μπαλκόνια και ταράτσες σε τουρίστες, οπωσδήποτε εξοπλισμένους με αντιασφυξιογόνες μάσκες — και να μην αφήνουμε να νέμονται τις ταράτσες οι σόουμεν των δρόμων (όπως στο βίντεο). Κάποιοι να μπορούν να προμηθευτούν εισιτήρια πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα — θα τους δίνουμε και μολότοφ, να τις ρίχνουν σε χαρακτηρισμένα κτίρια. Να υπάρχει κάθε φορά ένα παλιό άδειο κτίριο για εμπρησμό και ένα κατάλληλο κατάστημα για πλιάτσικο. Να καταγραφούν και οι μπαχαλάκηδες, για να παίρνουν το κατιτί τους, και να μπορούν να ελπίζουν ότι κάποιο κόμμα του μέλλοντος θα τους βγάλει και σύνταξη «αντιστασιακού».



Μια εξαίρετη περιγραφή των Εξαρχείων ως φουτουριστικού θεματικού πάρκου "για μπάχαλα" υπάρχει εδώ.

ΥΓ. Αντί ν' ανησυχεί η υπουργός τουρισμού για την εικόνα που στέλνουμε έξω, ας ανησυχήσει για την εικόνα που στέλνει η ίδια μέσα-έξω με κάτι εμφανίσεις της στου Όλα-Μπιπ...


----------



## Marinos (Dec 9, 2014)

(Άλλο έψαχνα, αλλά κι αυτό κάνει - πηγή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2014)

Εμένα με είχε εντυπωσιάσει όταν ήμουν μικρός η ιστορία για τον άδοξο θάνατο του κεραμιδοσκοτωμένου βασιλιά Πύρρου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα με είχε εντυπωσιάσει όταν ήμουν μικρός η ιστορία για τον άδοξο θάνατο του κεραμιδοσκοτωμένου βασιλιά Πύρρου.


Έτσι, εκτός από την «πύρρεια νίκη», έχουμε και την αναπάντεχη πύρρεια ήττα, κοινώς «πύρρεια κεραμίδα».


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2014)

Ο Paul Krugman ψηφίζει Σύριζα: The Greeks are Mad as Hellas (NYT)


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2014)

Costas said:


> Ο Paul Krugman ψηφίζει Σύριζα: The Greeks are Mad as Hellas (NYT)



Ιδιαίτερα όταν γράφει:

And, if it fails, the likely winner in that election is Syriza, a party of the left that has demanded a renegotiation of the austerity program, which could lead to a confrontation with Germany and exit from the euro.

Καλημέρα!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2014)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/796449/article/politismos/moysikh/an-h-troika-erxotan-ston-tolh


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2014)

Είναι να παθαίνεις(-ω) κατάθλιψη με τις συγκρίσεις:

Sweden to scrap planned 2015 election 
(The Local -se)
(...)
The snap poll had been called to take place on March 22. If it had gone ahead, it would have been the first early election in Sweden since 1958.
(...)
The agreement, which will run until 2022, means that whichever of the six parties are in opposition will commit to not voting against the government's budget.
"Sweden has a proud tradition for solving difficult problems across party boundaries which doesn't exist in any other country," [prime minister] Löfven said.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2014)

Η κυβέρνηση δεν κατάφερε να ολοκληρώσει το «σαξές στόρι» της. Η προσπάθειά της να βγει από τα μνημόνια δεν ξεγέλασε τους δανειστές — ήταν εμφανέστατη η πρεμούρα της να επιστρέψει σε προεκλογική χαλαρότητα. Έτσι, αντί για τον προβλεπόμενο αργό και επώδυνο θάνατο (με κάποιους ακόμα κυβερνητικούς βουλευτές να μην ψηφίζουν νέα μέτρα), επέλεξε τις εκλογές — πρώτα για πρόεδρο, μετά για κυβέρνηση. Φαίνεται, νομίζω, και από τη σαββατιάτικη συνέντευξη-διάγγελμα του πρωθυπουργού ότι περισσότερο από την παράταση ζωής που θα έδινε η εκλογή προέδρου, ο κ. Σαμαράς ενδιαφέρεται για την εντολή που θα του έδινε μια νέα εκλογική νίκη.

Από την άλλη, ο Σύριζα δίνει την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα με το «πραξικόπημα» που επιχειρεί μέσω της προεδρικής εκλογής. Αξιοποιώντας μια από τις πολλές κουταμάρες του Συντάγματος και συμμαχώντας με ένα αλλοπρόσαλλο κράμα εκπροσώπων του λαού, επιδιώκει να ανατρέψει την εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση τη στιγμή που η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου (καθώς και κάθε λογική ανάλυση) δεν θέλει εκλογές τώρα, ενώ ακόμα και οι δημοσκοπήσεις λένε ότι τα ποσοστά των συνιστωσών του δεν υπερβαίνουν τα ποσοστά των συνιστωσών της σημερινής κυβέρνησης (κάτι που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πρέπει να επηρεάζει τις διαδικασίες στο παγιωμένο μοντέλο των προδημοσκοπικών δημοκρατικών πολιτειών, αλλιώς να πάμε τάχιστα σε νέο μοντέλο, όπου θα αλλάζουμε κυβέρνηση ανά μήνα, ανάλογα με τον μέσο όρο των δημοσκοπικών αποτελεσμάτων).

Έτσι, αναρωτιέται κανείς ποια θα ήταν η καλύτερη εξέλιξη για την αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση: να χάσει στις επικείμενες εκλογές ή να κερδίσει με το πιο ευνοϊκό ποσοστό που θα μπορούσε να φανταστεί κανείς (τόσοι βουλευτές που ούτε η ομάδα Λαφαζάνη να μην μπορεί να επηρεάσει τις αποφάσεις της εσωκομματικής πλειοψηφίας). Τα χρονικά περιθώρια που έχουν δώσει οι δανειστές για τη νέα συμφωνία με την τρόικα δεν αρκούν ούτε καν για να βρει μια νέα κυβέρνηση πού είναι τα γραφεία των υπουργείων. Η κυρία Μέρκελ έχει υποσχεθεί στη δική της Βουλή ότι δεν θα δοθούν χρήματα χωρίς μεταρρυθμίσεις. Το επόμενο μνημόνιο περιέχει δύσκολες αλλά απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις, όπως π.χ. για το ασφαλιστικό. Ακόμα κι αν ο Σύριζα έχει διατυπωμένες με κάθε λεπτομέρεια τις μαγικές λύσεις της επόμενης μέρας, ακόμα κι αν οι δανειστές είναι διατεθειμένοι να δώσουν κάθε ευκαιρία στη νέα κυβέρνηση (ξέρω, απίθανα φαίνονται και τα δύο), δεν πιστεύω ότι θα συμπέσουν σε πολλά σημεία. Υπάρχει φόβος κάποιος να βγει ματωμένος από τις επόμενες διαπραγματεύσεις και τρέμω στο ενδεχόμενο να είμαστε εμείς — όλοι εμείς. Δεν με ανησυχεί μια ενδεχόμενη πανωλεθρία του Σύριζα σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση. Φοβάμαι ότι, αφού θα έχουμε πληρώσει τις ανοησίες των κεντροδεξιών, θα πρέπει να πληρώσουμε και τις ανοησίες των αριστερών.

Έστω και αυτή την ύστατη στιγμή ο Σύριζα θα μπορούσε να κάνει την ανατροπή. Να επιδιώξει, να επιβάλει ει δυνατόν, την ομαλή συνέχεια της κυβέρνησης για όσους μήνες απαιτούνται ώστε να εξομαλυνθούν τα πράγματα. Να θέσει ήπιους όρους που θα αναγκαζόταν να δεχτεί η κυβέρνηση: να ψηφίσει τον πρόεδρο (τον Σ. Δήμα ή άλλον κοινής αποδοχής) και να συμμετάσχει ενεργά στις επόμενες διαπραγματεύσεις με την τρόικα (και σε συζητήσεις για την αναθεώρηση του Συντάγματος). Να δείξει ότι μπορεί να διαπραγματευτεί, ξεχωρίζοντας τι είναι καλό και τι όχι για τη χώρα, αφού αποφάσισε επιτέλους να πει ότι δεν σκοπεύει να προβεί σε μονομερείς ενέργειες — και κάθε σοβαρός άνθρωπος ελπίζει ότι θα σταματήσουν τις μεγαλοστομίες του είδους «σκίζουμε τα μνημόνια» και «θα χορέψουμε πεντοζάλη τις αγορές».

Να μην πάει ο Σύριζα σε εκλογές στις δυσμενέστερες στιγμές για τον ίδιο και το πολιτικό μας σύστημα γενικότερα. Να πάει σε εκλογές μετά από μια περίοδο ηρεμίας και σταθεροποίησης. Να τις κερδίσει με επίδειξη υπευθυνότητας και ένα πειστικό, ρεαλιστικό, γνήσια προοδευτικό πρόγραμμα, και όχι σε μάχη με την κυβέρνηση για το ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος λαϊκιστής. Και να μπορέσει να διαπραγματευτεί με τους εταίρους μας έχοντας κερδίσει αρκετά εύσημα υπευθυνότητας. (Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ένας άγνωστος Χ με ένα ιστορικό αλλοπρόσαλλων δηλώσεων, εξαγγελιών και απειλών.)

Αυτό είναι ένα σενάριο που έχει πλεονεκτήματα για πολλούς. Τα σενάρια που θα μας ξημερώσουν αλλιώς, δεν ξέρω τι πλεονεκτήματα έχουν και για ποιους — πείτε μου εσείς αν ξέρετε. Δείχνουν ωστόσο μια αριστερά που για άλλη μια φορά θα επιλέγει να δώσει μάχες χαμένες από τα πριν.

Καλημέρα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2014)

Σου έχω μια παραγγελιά:


----------



## SBE (Dec 28, 2014)

Νίκελ, τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά: το πιο πιθανό είναι από τις εκλογές να προκύψει κάποια κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού (πιθανόν με ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πρώτο) η οποία κουτσά στραβά θα πορεύεται, όπως πορευτήκαμε τόσα χρόνια, και θα φωνάζει ότι θέλει να κάνει όσα υποσχέθηκε προεκλογικά, αλλά δεν την αφήνουν οι συγκυβερνώντες, και για το καλό μας δεν πάει σε εκλογές. 
Η καλύτερη λύση για να έχεις και την πίτα ολόκληρη, και τον ψηφοφόρο χορτάτο. 
Τί είπες; Α, για την οικονομική κατάσταση της χώρας. Έλα μωρέ τώρα, ποιός νοιάζεται; Όπως τα καταφέραμε τα τελευταία δυο χρόνια να βρίσκουμε με τσοντάρισμα και φορολογία από δω κι απο κεί χωρίς να κάνουμε καμιά ουσιαστική αλλαγή, έτσι θα συνεχίσουμε. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Πωλ Μέισον, γιατί τους άλλους δεν τους καταλαβαίνω στα οικονομικά. Το άρθρο του [URL="http://blogs.channel4.com/paul-mason-blog/greece-greek-election-syriza-radical-left-opposition-party-antonis-samaras/2769"]της 21ης Δεκεμβρίου ήταν ενδιαφέρον. [/URL]


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2014)

Λίαν αντιπαραγωγική αυτή η προεκλογική περίοδος στην οποία αποφάσισαν να μπούμε. Ήδη χάνω ώρες δουλειές ακούγοντας να λένε τα ίδια και τα ίδια στα κανάλια. Η αντιμετώπιση πρέπει να _συνδυάζει_ τις λύσεις του Οδυσσέα: και δέσιμο στο κατάρτι και κερί στ' αφτιά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2014)

Γιατί; Ποια προεκλογική περίοδος ήταν παραγωγική;


----------



## SBE (Dec 29, 2014)

Εγώ χαίρομαι που θα υποστώ μόνο λίγες μέρες προεκλογική περίοδο, μια που μετά φεύγω. 
Βεβαίως αν το κύριο σύνθημα είναι αυτό που είδα να γράφει στο φέισμπουκ του ένας γνωστός μου (να διώξουμε το φασισμό και λοιπές μεγαλοστομίες), έχετε να περάσετε πολύ καλά οι υπόλοιποι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2014)

Τα κάναμε θάλασσα...


Ας καταγραφεί και το πρωτοσέλιδο του ιστότοπου του BBC (είναι εικόνα, δεν δουλεύουν οι σύνδεσμοι):


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2015)

Πρώτα, δύο γλωσσικά από τα κάπως περισσότερα που περιλαμβάνει το άρθρο:

παραλληλισμοί του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τον ΕΑΜ
Θα το μπέρδεψε με τον ΕΛΑΣ. Το ΕΑΜ ωστόσο είναι Μέτωπο (Εθνικό Απελευθερωτικό Μέτωπο) και ουδέτερο.

στη διατύπωση του Τσίπρα «θα διαπραγματευτούμε σκληρά με τους ευρωπαίους και θα επιβάλλουμε τους όρους μας»
Και πιο κάτω:
Θα κρατούσε, όπως εξαγγέλει, σκληρή στάση απέναντι στους δανειστές μας

Ένα πρόβλημα με τα λ το έχει. Βεβαίως: «θα επιβάλουμε» (άπαξ, όπως το «θα διαπραγματευτούμε») και «εξαγγέλλει» (κάθε φορά — δεν υπάρχει «εξαγγέλει», μόνο «εξαγγείλει»).

Κατά τ' άλλα, το άρθρο του Απόστολου Δοξιάδη στο protagon.gr έχει ενδιαφέρον με την προκλητική του ανάλυση και θα ήθελα να το ξαναδιαβάσω σε, ας πούμε, δύο μήνες.

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=38818


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2015)

Εγώ θα επισήμαινα το εξής:
[ένα κόμμα] ξεκάθαρα μαρξιστικό, αλλά χωρίς το λενινιστικό, κατ’ ευφημισμό λεγόμενο, «δημοκρατικό συγκεντρωτισμό»
ορθή γραφή: [ένα κόμμα] ξεκάθαρα μαρξιστικό, αλλά χωρίς το*ν* λενινιστικό, κατ’ ευφημισμό λεγόμενο, «δημοκρατικό συγκεντρωτισμό»


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2015)

Γλωσσικό: (Τι κατάντια κι αυτή, να συζητάμε τα νι μας στο πολιτικό νήμα.)

Συμφωνώ ότι έπρεπε, αλλά δεν θυμόμουν ποιο ήταν το τρίτο που με ενόχλησε περισσότερο και βαριόμουν να ξαναδιαβάσω όλο αυτό το τεράστιο κείμενο. Και με ενόχλησε ιδιαίτερα επειδή αυτές τις μέρες έχω βαρεθεί να αλλάζω κάποια «το διαδικτυακό τόπο» σε «τον διαδικτυακό τόπο». Μα χάθηκε ο μονολεκτικός «ιστότοπος»;


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2015)

Προσωπικά (αν ήμουν συγγραφέας, ας πούμε, αν δημοσίευα κάτι δικό μου) αντέχω την έλλειψη του νι όταν παρεμβάλλεται μόνο 1 (ένα) επίθετο. Το απαιτώ από τον εαυτό μου από τα δύο και πέρα, ή όταν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που παρεμβάλλεται. Πιστεύω πως αυτό αντιστοιχεί περισσότερο στην προφορική χρήση. Ξέρω ότι κάποιοι δυσανασχετούν όταν ακούν να γίνεται επίκληση της προφορικής χρήσης προκειμένου περί μιας "απλής", κατ' αυτούς, "σύμβασης" του γραπτού λόγου, αλλά διαφωνώ με αυτή τους την αντίληψη.


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2015)

θα μεταμορφωθεί εν μια νυκτί, από μεγάλος ηγέτης της διεθνούς αριστεράς, σε έναν «είπα-ξείπα» Έλληνα πολιτικό.

Προτιμώ:

θα μεταμορφωθεί εν μια νυκτί από μεγάλο ηγέτη της διεθνούς αριστεράς σε έναν «είπα-ξείπα» Έλληνα πολιτικό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2015)

Earion said:


> Προτιμώ:
> 
> θα μεταμορφωθεί εν μια νυκτί από μεγάλο ηγέτη της διεθνούς αριστεράς σε έναν «είπα-ξείπα» Έλληνα πολιτικό.



Ο Κώστας θα σου πει επίσης «εν μιά νυκτί». 

Αλλά η διόρθωση της πτώσης είναι πιο μεγάλη συζήτηση και μακάρι να ήξερα πού να την εντάξω.


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2015)

Νομίζω το σωστό είναι με ονομαστική. Επιπλέον, το "από μεγάλο ηγέτη" μπορεί να εκληφθεί ως ποιητικό αίτιο του ρήματος.

Ο μόνος λόγος που θα μπορούσε να κάνει την αιτιατική υποχρεωτική θα ήταν αν το "ηγέτη" είναι αντικείμενο του μεταμορφωθεί, αλλά δεν είναι:

Θα μεταμορφωθεί (από μεγάλος ηγέτης που θα μπορούσε να γίνει) σε έναν "είπα-ξείπα" Έλληνα πολιτικό.

Ο ηγέτης δηλαδή είναι κατηγορούμενο ενός σιωπηρού ρήματος "γίνομαι". Δεν υπάρχει συντακτικός δεσμός ανάμεσα στο "μεταμορφωθεί" και στο "ηγέτη". 

Θα μπορούσαμε να αλλάξουμε τη σειρά:
Από μεγάλος ηγέτης (που θα μπορούσε να γίνει) / Από εκεί που θα μπορούσε να γίνει μεγάλος ηγέτης, θα μεταμορφωθεί σε έναν "είπα-ξείπα" Έλληνα πολιτικό.

*Από δήμαρχο κλητήρας;

Η αιτιατική μού φαίνεται πως "στέκει", όσο στέκει, λόγω μιας "έλξης" που ασκεί το "σε" που ακολουθεί, σε συνδυασμό με το "από". Τόσο το "σε" όσο και το "από" συντάσσονται με αιτιατική.


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ο Κώστας θα σου πει επίσης «εν μιά νυκτί».
> ...



Αυτά τα λέγαμε εν μια ετέρα νυκτί, προ τριετίας: *εν μιά νυκτί - εν μία νυκτί - εν μια νυκτί;*


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ο Κώστας θα σου πει επίσης «εν μιά νυκτί».


Γιά εξηγήστε μου πού κολλάω εγώ σ' αυτήν την υπόθεση;


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2015)

Costas said:


> Γιά εξηγήστε μου πού κολλάω εγώ σ' αυτήν την υπόθεση;



Στο «λουκούμι» της τελευταίας παραγράφου:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1810-Μία-σου-και-*μια-μου&p=17474&viewfull=1#post17474


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2015)

Μάλιστα! (κιόλας κάποτε...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2015)

Δεν κάνω προβλέψεις για τις εκλογές — κυρίως επειδή θέλω να διαψευστούν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2015)

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231378851#ref=newsroombox

Η εφημερίδα αναφέρεται σε στατιστικές που δημοσιεύουν γερμανικά μέσα ενημέρωσης, σύμφωνα με τις οποίες περίπου 35.000 έλληνες γιατροί έχουν μεταναστεύσει στη Γερμανία. Σε αντίθεση με τους μετανάστες της δεκαετίας του 1950, οι σύγχρονοι μετανάστες έχουν υψηλή εκπαίδευση, τονίζει ο Guardian.

Η νέα αυτή γενιά έχει στραμμένο το βλέμμα της στις εκλογές της Κυριακής και πολλοί θα επιστρέψουν για να ψηφίσουν. ​
Να μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια δημοσκόπηση, να μάθουμε τι ψηφίζουν αυτοί. 

(Μήπως πρέπει να ξενιτευτώ, για να μου έρθει και μένα καμιά έμπνευση...; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2015)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι:

(α) Ευρώ και ενιαία αγορά (ΕΕ+ΕΖΕΣ) με ανοιχτά σύνορα σημαίνει και ευκολία μετακίνησης των εργαζομένων σε αναζήτηση καλύτερων αποδοχών και συνθηκών εργασίας (οι Γερμανοί γιατροί μετακινούνται, καταναλογία, προς την Ελβετία και τη Νορβηγία).

(β) Η γνώση και οι φορείς της είναι από τα πολυτιμότερα εξαγώγιμα αγαθά στη σημερινή παγκόσμια οικονομία -- και, όπως φαίνεται, πολλοί εξειδικευμένοι επιστήμονές μας είναι από τα καλύτερα προϊόντα της χώρας μας.

Με άλλα λόγια, η τάση αυτή μάλλον θα ενισχυθεί παρά θα αντιστραφεί (εκτός αν βρούμε τρόπο να φέρνουμε Γερμανούς ασθενείς για θεραπεία στην Ελλάδα, όπως ήδη κάνουν π.χ. στην Τουρκία).


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2015)

Το πρόβλημα είναι βέβαια ότι ο Έλληνας φορολογούμενος ξοδέυει μέσω των φόρων του για την εκπαίδευση αυτών των γιατρών, χωρίς όμως να επωφελείται τελικά η Ελλάδα από την παιδεία που τους προοσφέρει. Και η ιατρική είναι το πιο καλό παράδειγμα γιιατι δεν σπουδάζει κανείς ιατρική από αγάπη προς την γνώση και την πνευματική καλλιέργεια αλλά γιατί θέλει να γίνει γιατρός (και να προσφέρει στο σύνολο κλπ κλπ). Και το αναμενόμενο είναι ότι θα γίνει γιατρός, όχι ότι θα γίνει θεωρητικός της υγείας. 

Άρα από τη σκοπιά της παιδείας μόνο ή θα πρέπει να γίνει πιο αυστηρή συνδεση του αριθμού φοιτητών με την αγορά της Ελλάδας, με αντίστοιχο περιορισμό των διαθέσιμων θέσεων και κλείσιμο σχολών ή θα πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να κάνουμε εξαγωγή παιδείας, πιθανόν περιορίζοντας τις θέσεις για ντόπιους στους αριθμούς που ζητάει η χώρα και αυξάνοντας τις θέσεις για αλλοδαπούς που θα πληρώνουν δίδακτρα. Έτσι θα μπορούμε ίσως να χρηματοδοτήσουμε άλλους κλάδους της παιδείας ή ακόμα και αναγκες της υγείας (περισσότερες νοσοκόμες στα νοσοκομεία, π.χ.)

Αυτά για την ιατρική και μερικούς άλλους κλάδους σπουδών που οδηγούν σε συγκεκριμένη επαγελματική σταδιοδρομία. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, να πω ότι διαφωνώ εν μέρει με το ότι η γνώση είναι από τα πολυτιμότερα εξαγώγιμα αγαθά κλπ κλπ. Θεωρητικά ναι. Στην πράξη με ένα πτυχίο επιστημών υγείας (ιατρική, οδοντιατρική, νοσηλευτική κλπ) έχεις εξαφαλίστεί επαγγελματικά (όχι απαράιτητα οικονομικά) οπουδήποτε στον πλανήτη. 

Αλλά αυτή η συζήτηση είναι περισσότερο για άλλο νήμα, όχι για εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

SBE said:


> Άρα από τη σκοπιά της παιδείας μόνο ή θα πρέπει να γίνει πιο αυστηρή συνδεση του αριθμού φοιτητών με την αγορά της Ελλάδας, με αντίστοιχο περιορισμό των διαθέσιμων θέσεων και κλείσιμο σχολών [...]


Και τι θ' απογίνουν οι κκ Καθηγηταί; :scared:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αλλά αυτή η συζήτηση είναι περισσότερο για άλλο νήμα, όχι για εδώ.


Για εδώ είναι αλλά ας την αφήσουμε από βδομάδα.

Εδιτ: Πρόλαβε άλλος...


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)

ΗΛΙΑΣ ΜΑΓΚΛΙΝΗΣ
*Η επόμενη ημέρα*
ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ 20.01.2015 : 12:52

Θα είμαι απολύτως ειλικρινής μαζί σας: είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολη, άχαρη και ενδεχομένως ελαφρώς ριψοκίνδυνη υπόθεση η αρθρογραφία λίγες μόλις ημέρες πριν από την πιο κρίσιμη εκλογική αναμέτρηση των τελευταίων δεκαετιών. Όντας επιφορτισμένος να γράψεις δημοσίως, επιθυμείς να στηλιτεύσεις, να ασκήσεις κριτική, να θίξεις κακώς κείμενα (αυτά που εσύ, ως αρθρογράφος, κατανοείς ως κακώς κείμενα τέλος πάντων), δεν θέλεις όμως –και δεν πρέπει– να ρίξεις περισσότερο λάδι στη φωτιά, να σε παρασύρει η φόρτιση των ημερών, αλλά ούτε και να λειτουργείς σαν ρομπότ. Θέλεις επίσης να δοκιμάσεις κάποια πρόβλεψη, με βάση τις πληροφορίες και τις δημοσκοπήσεις που κυκλοφορούν, που ακούς και συζητάς εντός της εφημερίδας, θες να προβλέψεις και είναι ανθρώπινο και θεμιτό. Γενικότερα, η ανάγκη μας για πρόβλεψη έχει μια βαθιά ψυχολογική βάση: όχι τόσο να επιδείξουμε τη σοφία μας στους άλλους όσο στον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό, να επιβεβαιώσουμε ότι μπορούμε να προκαταβάλουμε τα γεγονότα, ότι η επαφή μας με το πραγματικό είναι στέρεη και εξασφαλισμένη – μονάχα που το πραγματικό έχει μια δική του νομοτέλεια, που συχνά ελάχιστη σχέση έχει με αυτό που κουβαλάμε μέσα στο κεφάλι μας. Ωστόσο, η ροπή είναι εκεί, πολλές φορές με βάση ακόμα ακόμα το πνεύμα, την ατμόσφαιρα που ψυχανεμίζεσαι γύρω σου. Δεν θέλεις όμως να σε «αδειάσουν» οι εξελίξεις – ίσως, από την άλλη, να μη θέλεις καθόλου να επιβεβαιωθεί αυτό που προαισθάνεσαι ότι πρόκειται να συμβεί την Κυριακή που μας έρχεται. Έπειτα, επειδή άνθρωποι είμαστε, έχουμε φτάσει στο «πάρα πέντε» και, για να το εκφράσω κάπως λαϊκά, μας έχει πια βγει η γλώσσα έξω. Και όπως γίνεται συνήθως, η κούραση είναι κακός σύμβουλος.

Ωστόσο, φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε. Είναι ένα κομβικό σημείο όντως. Δεν είναι το τέρμα μιας διαδρομής ακριβώς, σίγουρα, όμως, είναι μια στροφή – όποιο κόμμα και να καταφέρει να σχηματίσει κυβέρνηση την επαύριο των εκλογών της 25ης Ιανουαρίου. Θεωρώ (να μια εκτίμηση, όχι πρόβλεψη πάντως, που ίσως αποδειχθεί εσφαλμένη) ότι ανεξαρτήτως εκλογικού αποτελέσματος, πολιτικά δεν θα είμαστε οι ίδιοι μετά τις εκλογές. Φανταστείτε, για παράδειγμα, να μην πετύχει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ το πολυπόθητο αποτέλεσμα, τι κρίση ενδεχομένως να ξεσπάσει στους κόλπους του. Ή να συντριβεί η Νέα Δημοκρατία ή να μην καταφέρει να μπει στη Βουλή το ΠΑΣΟΚ ή το «Ποτάμι» να συλλέξει πολύ λιγότερες ψήφους τελικά κ.ο.κ. Πολύ απλά, κάποια πρόσωπα θα «πάνε σπίτια τους», κάποια άλλα θα αναδυθούν ως νέες ηγετικές προσωπικότητες και άλλα πολλά.

Και ο απλός πολίτης, όμως, ο ψηφοφόρος, δεν θα είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος μετά τις εκλογές της 25ης Ιανουαρίου. Δεν θα είναι ίδια η καθημερινότητά του, οι (όποιες) βεβαιότητες που είχε και οι (όποιοι) φόβοι του. Σε περίπτωση κυβέρνησης ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, είναι αυτονόητο, νομίζω, και τα πολλά λόγια περιττεύουν. Σε περίπτωση ακυβερνησίας και επανάληψης της ψηφοφορίας, το ίδιο. Αλλά ακόμη κι αν συμβεί «μία από τα ίδια», δηλαδή η Νέα Δημοκρατία σχηματίσει ξανά κυβέρνηση με κάποιον από τους λεγόμενους «μικρούς», δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι θα είναι «μία από τα ίδια» για κανέναν, ούτε για τη νέα κυβέρνηση ούτε για την κοινωνία. Εάν συμβεί το συγκλονιστικό απρόοπτο, μια νέα κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού ανάμεσα σε Νέα Δημοκρατία με κάποιο από τα μικρά κόμματα, δεν νομίζω πως θα είναι σε θέση να συνεχίσει στα ίδια μοτίβα –θα είναι μια πύρρειος νίκη– σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα μεταβληθεί ακόμα μια φορά η σχέση πολίτη - κυβέρνησης, θα είναι μια επόμενη μέρα με πολλές προεκτάσεις και συνέπειες, πολλές από τις οποίες δεν μπορούμε ίσως αυτή τη στιγμή να φανταστούμε. Τουλάχιστον όχι ο γράφων.

Ας μη μας παρασύρει όμως ο φόβος, ο θυμός και ο φανατισμός. Η Ελλάδα αξίζει επιτέλους και ολίγη λογική.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/800212/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-epomenh-hmera​


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)

Το ωραιότερο βιντεάκι που μου έχουν στείλει να δω αυτές τις ημέρες. Και θα το είχα βάλει στο νήμα «Βιντεάκια», αλλά φυλάω τα ρούχα μου.


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2015)

Όντως, πολύ έξυπνο, επιτέλους και λίγο χιούμορ.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 21, 2015)

Εχμ...





(παρντόν για το λάθος αρχικό λινκ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2015)

Εντάξει, η κεντρική ιδέα είναι ακόμα πιο παλιά: 







:twit:


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)

Ναι, το Ποτάμι (ή οι διαφημιστές του) κλέβει ιδέες από παντού. Το είχε κάνει προημερών και με μια αφίσα που μου έδειξαν. Δύο καλά έχει αυτό: (α) Ίσως έτσι ξοδεύει λιγότερα χρήματα. Κυρίως όμως (β) δείχνει ότι έχει καλό γούστο και ξέρει να αντιγράφει καλές ιδέες. Μακάρι να το έκαναν και όσοι μας κυβερνούν. Χρόνια τώρα απορώ όταν σερβίρεται κάποια νέα πολιτική σε κάτι όπου έξω έχουν βρει ικανοποιητικές απαντήσεις: (α) μα γιατί προσπαθούν να ανακαλύψουν ξανά τον τροχό; (β) μα γιατί είναι τετράγωνος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2015)

Εμένα η ερώτησή μου είναι: από πού έχει λεφτά το ποτάμι για να βγάλει διαφήμιση έστω και δευτερολέπτου; Κάπου 65 χιλιάρικα δεν πήρε για τις εκλογές; Αυτά δεν φτάνουν ούτε για ζήτω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)

Ζάζουλα, πού είναι το βιντεάκι με τη Δαμανάκη να ξεφυσά στα όρια της απόγνωσης;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2015)

Έφτασέεεεεεϊ!


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2015)

...
*Τα ποσοστά copies κτώνται*

Άμα δεν έχουν φαντασία ή δεν τη βάζουν να δουλέψει ούτε καν προεκλογικά που τους καίει, ζήτω που καήκαμε όλοι μας μετεκλογικά.

Η φαντασία στην εξουσία - Ρομαντικοί Παραβάτες






Τα λίγα λόγια ζάχαρη και τα καθόλου μέλι. Για μένα το λέω, τον αφελή ρομαντικό, γιατί καμιά φορά παρασύρομαι και μπλέκω με την άτεχνη τη μη τέχνη του εφικτού.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2015)

Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς οι διαφημίσειις είναι των διαφημιστικών γραφείων. Οι πελάτες (τα κόμματα) τους λένε τί μήνυμα θέλουν να μεταδώσουν και μετά διαλέγουν από αυτά που τους προτείνουν. Δεν κάθονται να φτιάξουν τα ίδια τα κόμματα τις διαφημίσεις. Οπότε το πολύ να πούμε ότι πάσχουν από έλλειψη γούστου αν διαλέξουν καμιά μάπα διαφήμιση ή ότι δεν έχουν επαφή με το κοινό τους (που αυτό είναι δεδομένο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς οι διαφημίσειις είναι των διαφημιστικών γραφείων. Οι πελάτες (τα κόμματα) τους λένε τί μήνυμα θέλουν να μεταδώσουν και μετά διαλέγουν από αυτά που τους προτείνουν. Δεν κάθονται να φτιάξουν τα ίδια τα κόμματα τις διαφημίσεις. Οπότε το πολύ να πούμε ότι πάσχουν από έλλειψη γούστου αν διαλέξουν καμιά μάπα διαφήμιση ή ότι δεν έχουν επαφή με το κοινό τους (που αυτό είναι δεδομένο).



Όχι ακριβώς. Ο πελάτης πολλές φορές έχει πολύ συγκεκριμένη ιδέα την οποία προωθεί στην διαφημιστική για την εκτέλεσή της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ζάζουλα, πού είναι το βιντεάκι με τη Δαμανάκη να ξεφυσά στα όρια της απόγνωσης;



Συγγνώμη, αλλά το θέμα της χρηματοδότησης είναι πολύ σοβαρό.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

Πάντως ο Ιάσονας Φωτήλας δεν υπαινίχθηκε ότι το σποτ του είναι πρωτότυπο· για την ακρίβεια, ακριβώς αυτό το κλείσιμο του ματιού σ' όσους γνωρίζουν τη σκηνή απ' το Love Actually πιστεύω πως το επιδίωξε. Επίσης σε υποψήφιο στην Αχαΐα, βλέπω να κράζουν κάποιοι τα σποτάκια του "Γιαγκόναν" Ραυτόπουλου, αγνοώντας προφανώς το πόσο μεγάλος τρολετάριος είναι το άτομο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να καταλήξετε στο ίδιο (υπέρ ΓΑΠ) συμπέρασμα με τον αρθρογράφο, αλλά κτγμ αξίζει τον κόπο να εξετάσετε τη συλλογιστική του: http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/πολιτικη/γιατί-θα-ξανα-ψηφίσω-το-κινημα


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι ακριβώς. Ο πελάτης πολλές φορές έχει πολύ συγκεκριμένη ιδέα την οποία προωθεί στην διαφημιστική για την εκτέλεσή της.



Δεν είμαστε όμως σίγουροι πότε αυτό που βλέπουμε είναι η συγκεκριμένη ιδέα που εκτελείται κατά παραγγελία ή κάποια γενικότερη άποψη που την ερμηνεύει ο διαφημιστής με τρόπο που αρέσει στον πελάτη. 

Σχετικά με το ζήτημα της χρηματοδότησης: πριν μερικά χρόνια, πολύ πριν την οικονομική κρίση, κάτι γνωστοί μου συμμετείχαν στη δημιουργία ενός κόμματος, από αυτά που περνάνε σαν διάττοντες αστέρες και χάνονται ύστερα από λίγο καιρό. Και λέγανε μετά ότι οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι λεφτάδες έκαναν ουρές για να τους δώσουν λεφτά. Όχι μεγάλα ποσά. Επίσης όχι απαραίτητα άνθρωποι του ίδιου πολιτικού χώρου. Υποθέτω το ίδιο συμβαίνει με όλους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Σχετικά με το ζήτημα της χρηματοδότησης: πριν μερικά χρονια, ολύ πριν την οικονομική κρίση, κάτι γνωστοί μου συμμετείχαν στη δημιουργία ενος κόμματος, από αυτά που περνάνε σαν διάττοντες αστέρες και χάνονται ύστερα από λίγο καιρό. Και λέγανε μετά ότι οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι λεφτάδες έκαναν ουρές για να τους δώσουν λεφτά. Όχι μεγάλα ποσά. Επίσης οχι απαραίτητα άνθρωποι του ίδιου πολιτικού χώρου. Υποθέτω το ίδιο συμβαίνει με όλους.



Καταφανώς μόνο έτσι μπορεί κόμμα χωρίς ουσιαστική κρατική χρηματοδότηση να κάνει τηλεοπτικές διαφημίσεις. Αλλά ως γνωστόν αυτό είναι παράνομο. Ο λόγος που το κράτος δίνει λεφτά στα κόμματα είναι ακριβώς για να μην γίνονται οι πολιτικοί δέσμιοι συμφερόντων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά το θέμα της χρηματοδότησης είναι πολύ σοβαρό.



Δεν διαφωνώ. Αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή συζήτηση για τα οικονομικά των κομμάτων και ιδιαίτερα για το Ποτάμι; Με ποιες αξιόπιστες πληροφορίες; Και να μην αρχίσουμε να λέμε τα αξιόπιστα που ξέρει ο καθένας μας για τους τρόπους που έμπαιναν χρήματα στα ταμεία των κυβερνώντων κομμάτων.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2015)

Πάντως εγώ δε νομίζω ότι οι διαφημίσεις κοστίζουν και τόσο πολύ. Οι διαφημίσεις που έχουμε δει μέχρι τώρα είναι αρκετά οικονομικές, και τα περισσότερα κανάλια έχουν ρίξει τις τιμές του διαφημιστικού χρόνου σε σχέση με παλιότερα. Οπότε λογικά το κόστος είναι μικρότερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Πάντως εγώ δε νομίζω ότι οι διαφημίσεις κοστίζουν και τόσο πολύ. Οι διαφημίσεις που έχουμε δει μέχρι τώρα είναι αρκετά οικονομικές, και τα περισσότερα κανάλια έχουν ρίξει τις τιμές του διαφημιστικού χρόνου σε σχέση με παλιότερα. Οπότε λογικά το κόστος είναι μικρότερο.



Δεν ξέρω ποιες είναι οι τρέχουσες τιμές παραγωγής και αν τα κανάλια χρεώνουν τον τηλεοπτικό χρόνο (που είναι στην ουσία το μεγαλύτερο κόστος για μια διαφήμιση) ή είναι υποχρεωμένα να παίζουν τζάμπα τις προεκλογικές διαφημίσεις. Αυτό που ξέρω όμως είναι ότι όλα τα υπόλοιπα μιας προεκλογικής εκστρατείας απαιτούν αρκετούς πόρους (ενοικιάσεις χώρων, εξοπλισμός, μετακινήσεις, ασφάλεια, έντυπα, αφίσες, κτλ) και σίγουρα δεν βγαίνουν όλα αυτά με 65 χιλιάρικα.

Νίκο, πληροφορίες δεν έχω για τίποτα. Απλά το θεωρώ ολίγον προκλητικό ένα κόμμα που δεν έχει έδρες στο κοινοβούλιο να βγάζει τηλεοπτικές διαφημίσεις, καθώς η μόνη ΝΟΜΙΜΗ πηγή χρηματοδότησης που μπορεί να έχει είναι από την εκλογική επιρροή του στις ευρωεκλογές. Εκτός κι αν ο αρχηγός του κόμματος τσόνταρε από την προσωπική του περιουσία. Μπορεί να είναι όλα πεντακάθαρα και να βασίζεται, ας πούμε, 100% σε εθελοντές, αλλά, μεταξύ μας, δεν το πιστεύω καθόλου. Το ότι δεν υπάρχουν απτά στοιχεία δεν με εμποδίζει να κάνω θεμιτές εικασίες σε λογική βάση (κόστους εκστρατείας).


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2015)

Αν ο αρχηγός του κόμματος είναι ανθρωπος του χώρου των ΜΜΕ, της διαφήμισης κλπ μπορεί να πετύχει καλύτερες τιμές, ίσως και δωρεάν πολλές από τις διαφημίσεις. Για τα άλλα που λες, υποθέτω παίζει και λίγο προσωπική περιουσία και λίγο το ένα και λίγο το άλλο. Το Ποτάμι ειδικά είχε καλύτερη τύχη από άλλα νεοφτιαγμένα κόμματα για αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο, αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να ξοδέψει πολύ μεγαλύτερα ποσά για να ακουστεί. 
Από και και πέρα, όντως, χρειάζεται ακόμα μεγαλύτερη διαφάνεια στα χρήματα των κομμάτων, αλλά αυτό δε νομίζω ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι. Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, όλοι δίνουν σε όλους. Δεν υπάρχει ένας που ελέγχει το Χ κόμμα και ξέρεις ότι καταψηφίζοντάς το τον βάζεις στην άκρη. Ο καθένας έχει πληρώσει από ένα μικρό ποσό σε κάθε κόμμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορεί να είναι όλα πεντακάθαρα και να βασίζεται, ας πούμε, 100% σε εθελοντές, αλλά, μεταξύ μας, δεν το πιστεύω καθόλου. Το ότι δεν υπάρχουν απτά στοιχεία δεν με εμποδίζει να κάνω θεμιτές εικασίες σε λογική βάση (κόστους εκστρατείας).



Υποκειμενικές τοποθετήσεις. Εσένα σε ενοχλεί το Ποτάμι και αναρωτιέσαι για τη δική του χρηματοδότηση. Εγώ τους συμπαθώ και αδιαφορώ αν τους έδωσε τα λεφτά και ο Μπόμπολας, όπως λένε οι κακές γλώσσες των αγνών αντιπάλων του. Είναι λίγο προσβλητικό για τους καλούς και σοβαρούς ανθρώπους που προσπαθούν (και) σε αυτό το κόμμα, να ασχολούμαστε με τις βρομιές που σπέρνουν οι αντίπαλοι. Εγώ προσπαθώ να καταλάβω από αυτά που λένε τα κόμματα ποια είναι σωστά και ποια κουταμάρες. Ποιοι είναι σωστοί άνθρωποι σε καθένα από τα σοβαρά κόμματα και ποιοι δεν πετάνε κοτσάνες. Ποιοι μας κάνουν καλύτερους και όχι χειρότερους. Για την οικογένειά μου, που δεν παρακολουθεί τις λεπτομέρειες της πολιτικής, ετοιμάζω έναν κατάλογο με δυο-τρία καλά ονόματα βουλευτών της περιφέρειάς μας σε όλα τα κόμματα που θεωρώ σοβαρά, να διαλέξουν να ψηφίσουν καλούς βουλευτές, όποιο σοβαρό κόμμα κι αν θέλουν να ψηφίσουν. Προτιμώ να μην ασχοληθώ με αυτά που συγκινούν τους συνωμοσιολόγους του Facebook. Ας ασχοληθούν οι ντετέκτιβ των κομμάτων — εγώ δεν έχω τα απαραίτητα μέσα να κρίνω τα συνωμοτικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2015)

Και το κυριότερο: Χρεώνονται στους διαφημιστές και στα κανάλια, αλλά δεν πληρώνουν! Το φέσι πάει σύννεφο, ως γνωστόν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2015)

Με το παραπάνω δεν βγάζω στην απ' έξω τα υπόλοιπα κόμματα. Είναι κρυφό μυστικό ότι οι εκλογές στην ουσία κοστίζουν πολύ περισσότερο και απλά το υπόλοιπο χρήμα είναι μαύρο. Άλλα είναι με μορφή "χορηγίας" και αφορούν είτε εκπτώσεις σε τιμές εκτύπωσης φυλλαδίων, κτλ, είτε ακόμη και δωρεάν παροχή υλικού, φυσικά με το -μελλοντικό- αζημίωτο. Αλλά υπάρχουν και πράγματα που χρειάζονται καθαρό ρευστό. Σκέψου τα εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες SMS, τα Κοινωνικά Μέσα (οι διαφημίσεις στο FB είναι πανάκριβες, για όποιον δεν ξέρει*), τους λογαριασμούς ρεύματος, τα αμέτρητα τηλέφωνα. Αυτά δεν μπορεί κάποιος να τα χορηγήσει ως υλικό, πρέπει να πληρωθούν τοις μετρητοίς.



* μια απλή κοινοποίηση κοστίζει περίπου 100 ευρώ τον μήνα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Υποκειμενικές τοποθετήσεις. Εσένα σε ενοχλεί το Ποτάμι και αναρωτιέσαι για τη δική του χρηματοδότηση. Εγώ τους συμπαθώ και αδιαφορώ αν τους έδωσε τα λεφτά και ο Μπόμπολας, όπως λένε οι κακές γλώσσες των αγνών αντιπάλων του. Είναι λίγο προσβλητικό για τους καλούς και σοβαρούς ανθρώπους που προσπαθούν (και) σε αυτό το κόμμα, να ασχολούμαστε με τις βρομιές που σπέρνουν οι αντίπαλοι.



Δεν ασχολούμαι καθόλου με το τι λένε οι αντίπαλοί τους. Ούτε που ξέρω τι λένε κι ούτε με ενδιαφέρει. Αλλά, προσωπικά, από αγνές προθέσεις και λόγια έχω χορτάσει. Οπότε περιμένω να δω στην πράξη. Ε, είναι κακός οιωνός για μένα το ότι φαίνεται να ξοδεύουν χρήματα που δεν μπορεί να έχουν με νόμιμο τρόπο. Δεν κάνουν καλή αρχή ως προς τις πράξεις. Δεν ξέρω ποιος λένε ότι τους χρηματοδοτεί, γιατί όπως είπα δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα σχετικό και ως γνωστόν απεχθάνομαι τις συνωμοσιολογίες. Δικές μου σκέψεις είναι. Και δεν αδιαφορώ καθόλου αν τους έδωσε λεφτά ο Μπόμπολας, γιατί δεν θέλω κι άλλους στρατούς ανελεύθερων πολιτικών. Δεν θέλω πολιτικούς υπόχρεους και υποχείρια, όσο σοβαροί κι αν είναι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Και δεν αδιαφορώ καθόλου αν τους έδωσε λεφτά ο Μπόμπολας, γιατί δεν θέλω κι άλλους στρατούς ανελεύθερων πολιτικών.



Είπα ότι αδιαφορώ επειδή το θεωρώ από αυτά που λένε μεταξύ τους οι πολιτικοί αντίπαλοι. Μπορείς να ζητήσεις αυτό που δεν έχουν ζητήσει οι πολιτικοί αντίπαλοι: λογιστικό έλεγχο. Και με την ευκαιρία, ας γίνει σε όλα τα κόμματα. Κι αυτά που τον αρνούνται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλλά υπάρχουν και πράγματα που χρειάζονται καθαρό ρευστό. Σκέψου τα εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες SMS.


Άκουσα υποψήφιο που είπε ότι ένα μήνυμα σε 70.000 παραλήπτες στη Β' Αθήνας (αυτό το ανέκδοτο που λέγεται ενιαία εκλογική περιφέρεια) του κόστισε γύρω στα 2000 ευρώ (και ότι δεν είχε περιθώριο να στείλει δεύτερο).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

Σε πολύ καλή τιμή το πήρε το πακέτο των sms· αυτό που έχω εγώ δίνει τιμή 0,0725-0,0735€/sms — αλλά είναι για πολύ λιγότερα μηνύματα. Η δε διαφήμιση σε Facebook, Google και YouTube μπορεί να είναι πολύ μεγάλο κονδύλι.


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εντάξει, η κεντρική ιδέα είναι ακόμα πιο παλιά:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ναι, αλλά πιο άμεσο αυτό εδώ:


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jan 23, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να καταλήξετε στο ίδιο (υπέρ ΓΑΠ) συμπέρασμα με τον αρθρογράφο, αλλά κτγμ αξίζει τον κόπο να εξετάσετε τη συλλογιστική του: http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/πολιτικη/γιατί-θα-ξανα-ψηφίσω-το-κινημα



Πολύ μου άρεσε και συμφωνώ απολύτως με το πρώτο μισό του άρθρου.

Αλλά από την παράγραφο που αρχίζει Στις εκλογές στις 25 γενάρη θα ψηφίσω το ΚΙΝΗΜΑ και μετά, να με συγχωρείτε, δε θα δεχτώ τις ανοησίες του. Ο ΓΑΠ σταυροφόρος των μεταρρυθμίσεων! Τι άλλο θ’ ακούσουμε; Το γεωργοπαπανδρεϊκό ΠΑΣΟΚ, που κορόιδευε τους κουτόφραγκους ενάμιση χρόνο ότι κάτι κάνει χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα, το ξεχάσαμε; Το χαράτσι στους λογαρισμούς της ΔΕΗ επειδή ήθελε ο Βαγγέλης να δείξει τσαμπουκά το ξεχάσαμε; Τις φασαρίες με το άνοιγμα των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων, όπου έγινε ό,τι ήταν ανθρωπίνως δυνατό για να μην ανοίξουν, το ξεχάσαμε; Τη Διαύγεια μας τη διαφημίζουν, και σωστά κάνουν —το γιατί δεν προχώρησε η διασύνδεση των οικονομικών υπηρεσιών του Δημοσίου πότε θα μας το πουν; Με το που ανέβηκε στην εξουσία η «κυβέρνηση των αντιεξουσιαστών» (τι θυμήθηκα!) έπαψε να υπάρχει το πελατειακό κράτος; Τα φούμαρα περί πράσινης ανάπτυξης και Δανίας του Νότου έγιναν καθόλου πράξη και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι; Τη θρησκευτική ευλάβεια του ΓΑΠ απέναντι στους θεσμούς, με το πολύκλαυστο δημοψήφισμα, που θα το πρόβαλλε ως παλλαϊκή έγκριση προς το πρόσωπό του, την ξεχάσαμε;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2015)

Μα ναι, από κείνο το σημείο που λες και μετά μ' έχασε κι εμένα ο αρθρογράφος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2015)

Θα πρέπει να ξέχασε ότι ο ΓΑΠ κυβέρνησε ένα εύλογο διάστημα προτού την κάνει με ελαφρά. Θα ξέχασε φαίνεται ότι ο ΓΑΠ βγήκε με το σύνθημα "λεφτά υπάρχουν", γιατί βλέπω να κατηγορεί τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για τα 12 δις που υπόσχεται. "Δισεκατομμύρια, τρισεκατομμύρια ευρώ", έλεγε.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2015)

Earion said:


> Ναι, αλλά πιο άμεσο αυτό εδώ:
> 
> ...



Πράγματι, άμεσο και επίκαιρο για όλους:

Look out, kid, it's something you did
God knows when but you're doing it again

και το παλίνδρομο, εξίσου πλήρες νοήματος με μερικές προεκλογικές εξαγγελίες:

Rise to vote, sir
Do geese see god?
"Do nine men interpret?" "Nine men," I nod
Rats live on no evil star
Won't lovers revolt now?


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2015)

Ο ανταποκριτής μας στη Γερμανία στέλνει τα παρακάτω πρώτα μηνύματα (από πρωινή συνέντευξη υψηλόβαθμου στελέχους της Μέρκελ):


Μείωση χρέους για την Ελλάδα με την τρέχουσα δομή της οικονομίας δεν έχει νόημα. Σε τρία χρόνια το χρέος θα έχει ξαναδημιουργηθεί.
Δεν αρκεί η οικονομική σταθερότητα. Χρειάζονται και δομικές μεταρρυθμίσεις, οι οποίες στην Ελλάδα, σε αντίθεση με Ιρλανδία, Πορτογαλία, Ισπανία, δεν έγιναν ή δεν προχώρησαν αρκετά.
Ο συνδυασμός οικονομικής σταθερότητας και δομικών μεταρρυθμίσεων φέρνει ανάπτυξη. Η Ιρλανδία έχει ήδη 5%.
Προφανώς δεν μπορεί ο μέσος πολίτης να στηρίζει επάπειρον μέτρα λιτότητας όταν δεν πληρώνουν οι πλούσιοι, οι εφοπλιστές κλπ.
Πουθενά αλλού στην Ευρώπη (είπε το στέλεχος) δεν είχε υπάρξει πολιτική κάστα που εκμεταλλευόταν τόσο ασύδοτα τους πολίτες επί 30+ χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2015)

Η λίστα με αυτούς που μένουν εκτός Βουλής μπορεί να προκαλέσει ένα απίστευτο μίγμα συναισθημάτων, από άφατο ενθουσιασμό μέχρι στιγμιαία κατάθλιψη. Κάποιους ελπίζουμε να μην τους χάσουμε από τα πάνελ, τουλάχιστον.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231380290


Χρωματικός εκλογικός χάρτης της κρίσης


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Εγώ θα σταθώ στα δύο εφικτά που λέει (#2815):
α. Δομικές μεταρρυθμίσεις. Αμήν και πότε. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κανένας δεν τις κάνει για τους γνωστούς λόγους. Και κανένας από τους ψηφοφόρους δεν θέλει να γίνουν. Εγώ θα χρησιμοποιούσα πιο απλό όρο: να μπει μια τάξη τέλος πάντων σ' αυτή τη χώρα- που φυσικά θα είναι επώδυνο στην αρχή κι ίσως οδηγήσει σε χειρότερα πριν φτάσουμε στα καλύτερα. Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι ακόμα δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι για τέτοια, κι ίσως δεν γίνουμε ποτέ. 
β. Να πληρώνουν οι πλούσιοι κλπ. Ωραίο ανέκδοτο. Τουλάχιστον ας καταφέρουμε να πληρώνουνε οι μεσαιομέγαλοι. Στην Πάτρα της τεράστιας ανεργίας π.χ. υπάρχουν εμπορικά καταστήματα που πουλάνε μια φούστα 1200 ευρώ. Και ιδιοκτήτες είναι συνήθως οι σύζυγοι κι οι κορούλες των μεγαλονονών της Αχαϊας. Ε, μη μου πείτε ότι αυτό το μαγαζί περιμένει πελατεία και δεν είναι απλώς βιτρίνα για ξέπλυμα!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Χρωματικός εκλογικός χάρτης της κρίσης


Πωτς γενέν αυτό;  Αφού ως γνωστόν *κανένας* Έλληνας δεν έχει ψηφίσει ποτέ Πασόκ ή Νουδού όλα αυτά τα χρόνια — όπως φυσικά και το 2018 κανένας Έλληνας δεν θα έχει ψηφίσει ούτε Σύριζα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 26, 2015)

Χτες ήμουν στο εκλογικό περίπτερο της ΝΔ και καθόμουνα και ξαφνικά περνάει η Λουκά και αρχίζει τα "Είσαστε Γερμανοί, είσαστε προδότες, κρεμάλα στο Σύνταγμα, Πηλιογούσηδες", μεγάλη πλάκα. Και μετά της πήραν και συνέντευξη κάποιοι με κάμερα. Έμαθα ότι το κάνει συνέχεια, και στο Σύριζα, αλλά δεν είχα πέσει πάνω στη φάση, έχει γούστο η Λουκά και σα φιγούρα!

Μετά βρέθηκα στο περίπτερο του Καρατζαφέρη κι είχε μέσα δύο μούμιες, μα τι μούμιες! Έδιτ: μου λέει η μία: "ο αρχηγός μας είναι και πολύ φίλος με τον Φάραγκ"!

Πιο μετά βρέθηκα στο περίπτερο του Πασόκ, κι ήταν το μόνο που έπαιζε μουσική, Νταλάρα. Άλλος αιώνας....

Τέλος, και αφού είχα περάσει απ' όλα, έφτασα στου Ποταμιού, που ήταν από ανακυκλωμένα ξέφτια κόντρα-πλακέ. Μόνο που δεν υπήρχε κανείς, ούτε άνθρωπος ούτε υλικό.

Να μην παραλείψω και το περίπτερο με τον όλα-τα-λεφτά τίτλο ΚΚΕ (μ-λ) Μ-Λ ΚΚΕ...


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

:lol::lol:
Αυτό με τον Φάραγκ χρειάστηκε να το σκεφτώ για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 26, 2015)

Το άφησα χωρίς (sic), για το εφέ σουρπρίζ! Εντωμεταξύ, νόμιζα πως τον λένε Φάρατζ· τώρα είδα πως τον προφέρουνε Φαρά*ζ*.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Φάρατζ επι το λαικότερον Φαράζ αυτοαποκαλέιται ο ίδιος, επειδή λέει ότι είναι απόγονος Ουγενότων (πολιτικών προσφύγων δηλαδή).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2015)

_Φαράζ_ στο χωριό μου λένε το φτυαράκι για τα σκουπίδια.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 27, 2015)

Σε δελτίο ειδήσεων προχτές, ο ρεπόρτερ οθντκ τον είπε δύο φορές «Νίγκελ»


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2015)

Κοίτα, πολύ έξω δεν έπεσε, μόνο κάτι εκατοντάδες χιλιόμετρα. Σε κάποια από τις σκανδιναβικές γλώσσες νομίζω έτσι προφέρεται.


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2015)

Πώς δεν τον είπε Νίγκερ...


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2015)

Ασήμαντο θα μου πεις, αλλά τσαντίζομαι: υπότιτλος της χτεσινής είδησης του NYT:
Syriza's victory, which positions Alexis Tsipras as prime minister, comes as Europe's economic crisis has stirred *populist* anger.
Όταν έχουμε εκλογές, ψηφίζει ο the people. Επομένως το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα, ως αποτέλεσμα της ευρωπαϊκής οικονομικής κρίσης, αποτυπώνει popular anger, όχι populist anger. Εκτός εάν κατά τους συντάκτες the people are a populist thing.


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybe it's time to dissolve the people and elect another in its stead.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2015)

Βλέπω ότι είναι διαδεδομένο το _populist anger_. Είναι περίεργο, ωστόσο. Υπάρχουν people's anger, popular anger και populist anger. Σημαίνουν το ίδιο ή μπορούμε να πούμε ότι στην τρίτη περίπτωση έχουμε θυμό που υποδαυλίζεται από λαϊκιστική ρητορική; Γλωσσικό το θέμα, ωστόσο, όχι για εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 27, 2015)

Ε, βασικά populist είναι όταν δεν μας αρέσει. :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Ε, βασικά populist είναι όταν δεν μας αρέσει. :)


Ακριβώς γι' αυτό με τσάντισε και το έβαλα εδώ. Γιατί στην πραγματικότητα είναι πολιτικό, όχι γλωσσικό.


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2015)

Συνεχίζω σ' αυτό το νήμα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω· δεν είμαστε πια σε κρίση;;;

Bloomberg: Η Πορτογαλία ετοιμάζεται να αποπληρώσει νωρίτερα τα δάνεια του ΔΝΤ
(lifo)
"Καθώς η Ελλάδα ετοιμάζεται για μάχη με το ΔΝΤ, η Πορτογαλία θέλει να αποπληρώσει νωρίτερα τα δάνεια που πήρε από αυτό" αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα του Bloomberg που ισχυρίζεται πως η Πορτογαλία έχει αντλήσει ήδη σχεδόν το μισό της χρηματοδότησης που σχεδιάζει για το σύνολο του έτους μέσω της έκδοσης ομολόγων. «Η Πορτογαλία έχει καλύψει ήδη το 40% του ανώτατου ορίου του στόχου της και επιμήκυνε την καμπύλη κατά οκτώ χρόνια. Μετά την αρχή αυτή, η Πορτογαλία αναμένεται ότι θα μπορέσει να ολοκληρώσει σύντομα τις προγραμματισμένες εκδόσεις ομολόγων της, ίσως πριν από το καλοκαίρι που είναι λίγες οι εκδόσεις», δήλωσε αναλυτής της Commerzbank στη Νέα Υόρκη. Το μήνυμα της Πορτογαλίας στους επενδυτές, αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα, είναι ότι η χώρα μοιάζει περισσότερο με την Ιρλανδία παρά με την Ελλάδα. Η ιρλανδική κυβέρνηση έχει εκμεταλλευθεί το ιστορικά χαμηλό κόστος δανεισμού της και τη σχετική πολιτική σταθερότητα για να αναχρηματοδοτήσει δάνεια που είχε πάρει από το ΔΝΤ, ύψους περίπου 9 δις. ευρώ. Η κυβέρνηση της Λισαβόνας πούλησε τον Ιανουάριο 10ετή και 30ετή ομόλογα μέσω τραπεζών, συνολικού ύψους 5,5 δις. ευρώ. Οι συνολικές εκδόσεις που σχεδιάζει ο Οργανισμός Διαχείρισης Δημόσιου Χρέους της χώρας για το 2015 ανέρχονται σε 12 έως 14 δις. ευρώ. Το επιτόκιο που πληρώσει η ιβηρική χώρα για τα δάνεια ύψους 26,5 δις. ευρώ από το ΔΝΤ υπολογίζεται στο 3,7%. Τα δάνεια από το ΔΝΤ αποτέλεσαν μέρος του προγράμματος οικονομικής στήριξης, από το οποίο βγήκε η Πορτογαλία τον περασμένο Μάιο, ενώ η Ιρλανδία ολοκλήρωσε το δικό της πρόγραμμα τον Δεκέμβριο του 2013. Η απόδοση των 10ετών πορτογαλικών τίτλων έχει κατρακυλήσει στο 2,44%, ενώ έφθασε στις 23 Ιανουαρίου στο 2,33%, που είναι το χαμηλότερο επίπεδο από το 1997, όταν το Bloomberg άρχισε να καταγράφει τα σχετικά στοιχεία. Η απόδοση των αντίστοιχων ελληνικών τίτλων αυξήθηκε χθες κατά περίπου 1 ποσοστιαία μονάδα στο 9,48%. Όπως έκανε και η Ιρλανδία, η Πορτογαλία εκμεταλλεύθηκε τη μεγάλη πτώση τους κόστους δανεισμού της για να σχηματίσει ένα αποθεματικό και να θωρακισθεί από κάθε ενδεχόμενη πολιτική αναταραχή. Ο Οργανισμός Χρέους της χώρας υπολογίζει ότι τα ταμειακά διαθέσιμα του πορτογαλικού δημοσίου στο τέλος του 2015 θα ανέρχονται σε 10,2 δις. ευρώ έναντι 12,4 δις. ευρώ στο τέλος του 2014. 

Πηγή: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2015)

Hence this newspaper’s solution: get Mr Tsipras to junk his crazy socialism and to stick to structural reforms in exchange for debt forgiveness—either by pushing the maturity of Greek debt out even further or, better still, by reducing its face value. Mr Tsipras could vent his leftist urges by breaking up Greece’s cosy protected oligopolies and tackling corruption. The combination of macroeconomic easing with microeconomic structural reform might even provide a model for other countries, like Italy and even France.

http://www.economist.com/news/leade...it-it-should-lead-better-future-euro-go-ahead


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2015)

Τι Εξάγει η Ελληνική Οικονομία;


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2015)

Καύσιμα και ορυκτέλαια; Χμ... Λες να έχουν δίκιο αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι ο ορυκτός μας πλούτος θα μας λύσει όλα τα προβλήματα; 
Ελλάδα μέλος του ΟΠΕΚ κλπ. 
Το κακό είναι ότι αυτή η τεράστια αύξηση έγινε χωρίς κάποια αλλαγή στην απασχόληση (εκτός ίσως από την απασχόληση των εξαγωγέων),αφού όπως λέει το άρθρο ήταν αποτέλεσμα της μείωσης της εσωτερικής κατανάλωσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2015)

Ακόμη χειρότερα, όπως γράφει στο τέλος ο ερευνητής:



> Η πρόσφατη αποκλιμάκωση των τιμών πετρελαίου (και η συνεπακόλουθη επαναφορά της εγχώριας ζήτησης σε υψηλότερα επίπεδα από αυτά που καταγράφηκαν το 2013) πιθανόν να επαναφέρει τις εξαγωγές στα προηγούμενα επίπεδα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2015)

...
Περσινά ξινά σταφύλια —το εξώφυλλο του Economist της 25-10-2014— αλλά δεν τα 'χω δει ακόμα να γλυκαίνουν:







Ταιριάζει και σε άλλο νήμα, όπου και η εξήγηση για όσους δεν έπιασαν την αναφορά. 
Ε, ναι, δεν διαβάζω φανατικά Economist, μόνο Monty Python. Να πάω γελαστός τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2015)

Καλημέρα,
διαβάζω διαβάζω για τις διαπραγματεύσεις και ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά. Σήμερα έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το άρθρο, από το οποίο απομονώνω τις δύο τελευταίες παραγράφους:
Επιπτώσεις μιας διαπραγμάτευσης

Η κυβέρνηση έχει αντιληφθεί το αδιέξοδο αυτό και μόλις έκανε αίτηση στην ΕΕ να εκδόσει έντοκα γραμμάτια αξίας 10 δισ. ευρώ για να χρηματοδοτήσει τις φετινές ανάγκες της. Αυτή η διευθέτηση, αν γίνει αποδεκτή από τις Βρυξέλλες, θα λύσει ένα πρόβλημα αλλά θα δημιουργήσει άλλα δύο. Πρώτον, τα έντοκα γραμμάτια αποτελούν πολύ βραχυπρόθεσμο δανεισμό, άρα απλώς μεταθέτουν χρονικά το κενό χρηματοδότησης και δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να επαναληφθεί το ίδιο σκηνικό σε τρεις-έξι μήνες. Δεύτερον, οι κύριοι αγοραστές των εντόκων γραμματίων είναι οι ελληνικές τράπεζες και συνεπώς η έκδοσή τους αφαιρεί ρευστότητα από το ελληνικό τραπεζικό σύστημα. Αντί δηλαδή οι τράπεζες να χρηματοδοτούν την πραγματική οικονομία, θα χρειαστεί να καλύψουν τα κενά που άφησαν τα δισ. του μνημονίου που «δεν τα θέλουμε», και μάλιστα σε περίοδο που παρουσιάζεται έλλειψη ρευστότητας λόγω της μεγάλης μείωσης καταθέσεων.

Είναι προφανές ότι το ελληνικό χρέος δεν είναι μακροχρόνια βιώσιμο και, συνεπώς, η επαναδιαπραγμάτευση είναι απαραίτητη. Το ίδιο ισχύει και με τους στόχους για τα πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα των επόμενων ετών, οι οποίοι δεν είναι ρεαλιστικοί. Ο τρόπος, όμως, με τον οποίο προσπαθεί να διαπραγματευτεί η κυβέρνηση κινδυνεύει να δημιουργήσει περισσότερα προβλήματα από όσα λύνει. Επιπλέον, ο λόγος για τον οποίο αναγκάζεται να προσφύγει σε ζημιογόνες λύσεις (όπως τα έντοκα) είναι ότι η Ελλάδα παραμένει απόλυτα εξαρτημένη από την ευρωπαϊκή χρηματοδότηση, όπως διαπίστωσαν και προηγούμενοι επίδοξοι επαναδιαπραγματευτές. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτό θα γίνει αντιληπτό πριν βρεθούμε προ τετελεσμένων.

​
​


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2015)

Διαβάζω στο σάιτ του Χρυσόγελου: Ποιοι ΔΕΝ ψήφισαν την υπέρβαση της τρόικας και την αλλαγή πολιτικής, όπου λέει (αλλά χωρίς να δίνει τις απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις):

Στις 13/3/2014 το Ευρωκοινοβούλιο ολοκλήρωσε την διαδικασία αξιολόγησης της τρόικας και της πολιτικής της {1] . Η διαδικασία είχε ξεκινήσει μετά από πίεση της ομάδας μας, της Ομάδας των Πράσινων. Η πλειοψηφία των ευρωβουλευτών ψήφισε – μεταξύ άλλων - την σταδιακή κατάργηση της τρόικας. Τότε και η ΝΔ και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είχαν καταψηφίσει την έκθεση. [στο δε μέιλ που μου στέλνει η φράση συνεχίζεται ως εξής: "για διαφορετικούς λόγους ο καθένας"] Επειδή κάποιοι τώρα θυμήθηκαν την απόφαση ευρωκοινοβουλίου για κατάργηση τρόικας δείτε τι είχαν ψηφίσει τότε http://term7.votewatch.eu/en/role-and-operations-of-the-troika-with-regard-to-the-euro-area-programme-countries-motion-for-resolu-40.html …

Το κείμενο συνεχίζεται με τα σημεία της έκθεσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2015)

Μα τι εξαιρετικός είναι αυτός ο ιστότοπος που δείχνει πώς ψηφίζει ο καθένας...


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2015)

Ξέρει κανείς με τι σκεπτικό καταψήφισαν οι μεν και οι δε;


----------



## Earion (Feb 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι Εξάγει η Ελληνική Οικονομία;


 


SBE said:


> Καύσιμα και ορυκτέλαια; Χμ... Λες να έχουν δίκιο αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι ο ορυκτός μας πλούτος θα μας λύσει όλα τα προβλήματα;  Ελλάδα μέλος του ΟΠΕΚ κλπ.


 
Ο κ. Μάρδας έχει κάνει μια έρευνα-σταθμό το 2012 για την αντιμετώπιση φαινομένου της λαθρεμπορίας καυσίμων, που κοστίζει στο ελληνικό δημόσιο τεράστια ποσά, αφού δεν καταβάλλονται οι αναλογούντες φόροι, οι οποίοι καταλήγουν στις τσέπες των επιτήδειων. Ο νυν αναπληρωτής υπουργός Οικονομικών, χρησιμοποιώντας τα επίσημα στοιχεία του Οργανισμού Ηνωμένων Εθνών, απέδειξε ότι γίνονται εικονικές εξαγωγές από την Ελλάδα προς γειτονικές χώρες όπως τα Σκόπια, η Αλβανία, η Βουλγαρία και η Τουρκία. Με βάση τα στοιχεία αυτά οι ελληνικές εξαγωγές καυσίμων ήταν πολλαπλάσιες από αυτές που δήλωναν ως εισαγωγές οι αντίστοιχες χώρες. Είναι εύκολο να αντιληφθεί κανείς που πήγαιναν οι πραγματικές ποσότητες καυσίμων, που εν τω μεταξύ είχαν κάνει «ένα ταξιδάκι» λίγα χιλιόμετρα έξω από τα ελληνικά σύνορα. Οι γνωρίζοντες τον κλάδο υποστηρίζουν ότι, αν υλοποιηθούν οι προτάσεις της μελέτης, εφαρμοσθεί το σύστημα εισροών-εκροών σε όλα τα στάδια επεξεργασίας και διάθεσης καυσίμων και υπάρξει ηλεκτρονική παρακολούθηση μέσω γεωγραφικών πληροφοριακών συστημάτων, τα έσοδα που θα αποκομίσει το δημόσιο θα είναι τεράστια.

Νίκος Κατσαρός. «Οι τέσσερις σωματοφύλακες». _The TOC_ (5 Φεβ. 2015)


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2015)

Καλοί οι τέσσερις σωματοφύλακες, αλλά...

Greece’s new debt deal may appease creditors but it won’t help the economy  (Γκ. Παπανίκος / The Conversation)


----------



## Themis (Feb 8, 2015)

Σχετικά με τα δεινοπαθήματα του "γερμανού φορολογούμενου":
http://www.fortunegreece.com/article/ta-iperkerdi-tis-germanias-stin-plati-ton-ellinon/


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2015)

Έτσι την καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ την κατάσταση. Δεν ξέρω τι φρονείτε εσείς. Παπαχελάς:
(Καθημερινή)
Θα φτάσουμε σύντομα σε ένα κρίσιμο σταυροδρόμι. Και τότε θα πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε αν επιθυμούμε να παραμείνουμε στην Ευρωζώνη με Χ όρους ή αν προτιμάμε τη δραχμή. Στην πραγματικότητα είναι ένα δίλημμα που ταλανίζει τον τόπο και το συλλογικό υποσυνείδητο σχεδόν από την ώρα που μπήκαμε στο Μνημόνιο.

Η σκόνη θα καθίσει λοιπόν και ο κ. Βαρουφάκης θα φέρει πίσω μια συμφωνία. Οχι αύριο το βράδυ, ενδεχομένως ούτε και την επόμενη Δευτέρα. Μέσα σε δραματικές συνθήκες θα γυρίσει πάντως στην Αθήνα και θα πει «έως εδώ τα καταφέραμε, είτε δεχόμαστε αυτήν τη συμφωνία και παραμένουμε στο ευρώ είτε την απορρίπτουμε και από αύριο οι τράπεζές μας και η χώρα είναι στον αέρα». Μέχρι τότε θα έχουν φτάσει στην Αθήνα και όλες οι απαντήσεις που περιμένουμε. Θα ξέρουμε, δηλαδή, τι δίνουν σε χρήμα και στήριξη Μόσχα, Πεκίνο και Ουάσιγκτον, προκειμένου να μην αιωρούνται ασάφειες στον δημόσιο διάλογο.

Το ερώτημα είναι τι θα κάνουμε τότε. Ο κ. Βαρουφάκης είναι με τη σωστή πλευρά της Ιστορίας, θέλει μια Ελλάδα ανακουφισμένη και μεταρρυθμισμένη αλλά στο ευρώ. Ο πρωθυπουργός επίσης, θέλω να πιστεύω, ότι βρίσκεται στην ίδια πλευρά και πως έχει συναίσθηση του τι σημαίνει δραχμή. Υπάρχουν όμως στελέχη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και της κυβέρνησης, τα οποία πολύ έντιμα και χωρίς περιστροφές διατυπώνουν άλλες απόψεις. Ο κ. Λαφαζάνης και ο κ. Λαπαβίτσας εκπροσωπούν μία σχολή που πιστεύει ότι η παραμονή στην Ευρωζώνη είναι εθνικά και κοινωνικά ασύμφορη. Τι θα συμβεί λοιπόν τότε, όταν θα τελειώσει η σκληρή, χωρίς όρια διαπραγμάτευση; Ενας σαφής κίνδυνος είναι να βρεθεί διχασμένος ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και η κυβέρνηση. Ο κ. Τσίπρας θα πρέπει να βρει την ψυχική και πολιτική δύναμη να δημιουργήσει συμμαχίες με άλλες πολιτικές δυνάμεις, που θα πιστεύουν ότι η παραμονή στο ευρώ θα αξίζει το όποιο «τίμημα» θα καταγράφεται στη συμφωνία του κ. Βαρουφάκη. Θα το πράξει ή θα προτιμήσει να συνταχθεί με την άλλη άποψη;
(...)


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2015)

Αν αποφασίσουν ότι μετράει περισσότερο ο πούρος μαξιμαλισμός της αντιμνημονιακής εμμονής όπως εκφράζεται από τις αντιευρωπαϊκές συνιστώσες, τον Καμμένο και την πλατεία Συντάγματος, που δεν ξέρω πόσους ψηφοφόρους εκφράζουν (πόσοι θέλουν σήμερα την αυτονόμηση με δραχμή;), θα μπορέσουν να μοιράσουν και όσο χρήμα θέλουν, που θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθούμε πόσο λιγότερα πράγματα θα αγοράζει καθημερινά.

Έπρεπε να σκεφτούν ότι καινούργια συμφωνία πρέπει να περάσει από 19 κοινοβούλια. Υπήρχε τέτοια ελπίδα; Καμία! Επομένως, ίσως το καλύτερο που έχουν να κάνουν τώρα είναι μια όσο γίνεται πιο χρυσωμένη χρονική επέκταση για να εφαρμόσουν αυτά που έπρεπε να έχουν αφήσει τον Σαμαρά να εφαρμόσει.


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2015)

Κ. Αλεξανδράκη: «Πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα 1,5% σημαίνει κούρεμα»
ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΙΣ (Καθημερινή)
Αν οι Ευρωπαίοι συμφωνήσουν σε ετήσιο πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα 1,5%, αυτό θα σημαίνει ουσιαστικά «κούρεμα» του χρέους σε όρους καθαρής παρούσας αξίας, τονίζει σε συνέντευξή της στην «Κ» η Κατερίνα Αλεξανδράκη, αντιπρόεδρος της Lazard Asset Management (που είναι ανεξάρτητη από τη συμβουλευτική πλευρά της εταιρείας) και πρώην στέλεχος του ΔΝΤ. Η κ. Αλεξανδράκη, που δεν μιλάει εκ μέρους της εταιρείας, χαρακτηρίζει «ιστορική ανωμαλία» την απαίτηση της τρόικας για πλεόνασμα 4,2%, αλλά, παράλληλα, υπογραμμίζει την ανάγκη να μην ανατραπούν τα δύσκολα μέτρα που έχουν εφαρμοσθεί.

– Σε ποια ζητήματα πρέπει να εστιάσει η Ελλάδα στο Eurogroup;

– Στη βιωσιμότητα του χρέους, στην επιλογή και υλοποίηση συγκεκριμένων μέτρων για την εξασφάλιση των δημοσιονομικών στόχων και στην εφαρμογή διαρθρωτικών μεταρρυθμίσεων.

– Είναι βιώσιμο το ελληνικό χρέος;

– Η Ελλάδα έχει αναμφισβήτητα δίκιο όταν ζητεί περαιτέρω ελάφρυνση χρέους διότι δεν είναι βιώσιμο. Επιχειρήματα περί του αντιθέτου βασίζονται σε υποθέσεις που δεν έχουν ιστορικό προηγούμενο, όπως ότι η Ελλάδα μπορεί να διατηρήσει μεσοπρόθεσμα πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα 4,2%. Ελάχιστες χώρες κατάφεραν να διατηρήσουν τόσο υψηλά πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα.

– Αυτές πώς το πέτυχαν;

– Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ήταν εξαγωγείς βασικών προϊόντων που επωφελήθηκαν από μια έκρηξη των τιμών των εμπορευμάτων τους. Δηλαδή, τα πλεονάσματα δεν προέκυψαν από λιτότητα, αλλά από μια περίοδο εξωγενούς τύχης. Στις λίγες χώρες όπου τα πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα ήταν αποτέλεσμα ενεργού δημοσιονομικής εξυγίανσης (π.χ. Βέλγιο, Ιταλία ή Τουρκία), η νομισματική πολιτική ήταν τότε ανεξάρτητη και επέτρεψε την υποτίμηση του νομίσματος και την τόνωση της ανάπτυξης του ονομαστικού ΑΕΠ μέσω πληθωρισμού και εξαγωγών. Στα πρώτα πέντε έτη της δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής στο Βέλγιο και στην Ιταλία, η ετήσια αύξηση του ονομαστικού ΑΕΠ ήταν κατά μέσον όρο 6%-7%, ενώ στην Τουρκία ήταν 26%. Στην Ελλάδα ήταν αρνητική κατά -4,6% ετησίως, δυσκολεύοντας δραματικά τη δημοσιονομική προσαρμογή. Η σχετική απαίτηση της τρόικας είναι μια ιστορική ανωμαλία, που πρέπει να αναγνωριστεί και να διορθωθεί. Μια μέση λύση της τάξης του 1,5% του ΑΕΠ είναι πολύ πιο εφικτή, αρκεί να παρουσιαστούν συγκεκριμένα και στοιχειοθετημένα μέτρα για τη συνεχή υλοποίησή του.

– Αρα, είναι αναγκαία η απομείωση του ελληνικού χρέους.

– Αυτό που μετράει είναι το μέγεθος του πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος που η Ελλάδα πρέπει να διεκδικήσει. Εάν συμφωνήσουν π.χ. σε 1,5% του ΑΕΠ, αυτό αυτομάτως σημαίνει ουσιαστικό «κούρεμα» σε όρους καθαρής παρούσας αξίας (NPV), καθώς το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα κατανέμεται σε τόκους και αποπληρωμή δανείων. Οσο πιο μεγάλοι είναι οι τόκοι ή οι ετήσιες αποπληρωμές, τόσο πιο μεγάλο πρέπει να είναι το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα, ώστε να μην πρέπει η χώρα να δανειστεί και άλλο. Η συμφωνία για μικρότερα πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα είναι αυτομάτως συμφωνία για χαμηλότερους τόκους και αποπληρωμές ετησίως. Το ουσιαστικό «κούρεμα» σε NPV μπορεί να γίνει με νέα επέκταση των δανείων και περαιτέρω μείωση επιτοκίου.

– Θα κάνει ο Γερμανός φορολογούμενος παραχωρήσεις στην Αθήνα;

– Σε κάθε χρεοκοπία γίνεται κατανομή του βάρους μεταξύ δανειζόμενου και δανειστών. Εάν, μάλιστα, οι δανειστές δεν επιβαρυνθούν, χάνεται σιγά σιγά η αυτοπειθαρχία της αγοράς. Στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας, μέχρι στιγμής η κατανομή των ζημιών υπήρξε εξαιρετικά άνιση. Η Ελλάδα αγωνίζεται, ενώ οι ξένοι φορολογούμενοι δεν έχουν χάσει ούτε ένα ευρώ.

– Τι εννοείτε;

– Στο «κούρεμα» του 2012 τα ομόλογα που κατείχε η ΕΚΤ αποπληρώθηκαν στο σύνολό τους, δηλαδή οι Ευρωπαίοι φορολογούμενοι δεν είχαν καμία απώλεια. Αντιθέτως, οι ελληνικές τράπεζες και τα συνταξιοδοτικά ταμεία έχασαν 43 δισ. ευρώ, αναγκάζοντας την κυβέρνηση να δανειστεί ακόμη περισσότερα χρήματα από την τρόικα για ανακεφαλαιοποίηση των τραπεζών. Οι ξένοι ιδιώτες επενδυτές μπορεί να υπέστησαν ένα «κούρεμα» 70%, αλλά πολλοί από αυτούς πρόλαβαν και ξεπούλησαν τα ομόλογά τους (50 δισ.) νωρίτερα σε πολύ πιο ευνοϊκές τιμές. Και αυτό διότι η τρόικα δάνεισε στην Ελλάδα 70 δισ. κατά το 2010-11, ουσιαστικά διευκολύνοντας αυτή τη φυγή κεφαλαίων. Επιπλέον, η αποφυγή του Grexit και του «ντόμινο» που θα επακολουθούσε στις άλλες χώρες της περιφέρειας διέσωσε όλη την Ευρώπη από την αυτοκαταστροφή. Τίθεται, λοιπόν, θέμα πιο δίκαιης κατανομής του βάρους της ελληνικής κρίσης. Από την άλλη, η Ελλάδα πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι δεν θέλει άλλο ένα «κούρεμα» για να επανέλθει στις σπάταλες και λαϊκίστικες πολιτικές που την οδήγησαν στη χρεοκοπία.

– Τι πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει το πρόγραμμα διαρθρωτικών αλλαγών;

– Από την εμπειρία μου στο ΔΝΤ γνωρίζω ότι ένα πρόγραμμα, για να πετύχει, πρέπει να αποτελεί «ιδιοκτησία» της κυβέρνησης που το υπογράφει. Η κυβέρνηση πρέπει να παρουσιάσει τις δικές της προτάσεις. «Ιδιοκτησία», όμως, δεν σημαίνει ανατροπή των δύσκολων μέτρων για να μη χαθούν ψήφοι. Επίσης, δεν σημαίνει αδιαφορία για τους κανόνες που διέπουν τους διεθνείς οργανισμούς όπου μετέχει η Ελλάδα (επωφελώς) ή για τις πολιτικές ευαισθησίες άλλων κρατών-μελών.

– Ποιες μεταρρυθμίσεις θεωρείτε καίριας σημασίας;

– Μέτρα για την ισχυρότερη επικράτηση του κράτους δικαίου, βελτίωση της φορολογικής διαχείρισης, που οπισθοδρόμησε από πέρυσι, όπως και περαιτέρω διεύρυνση της φορολογικής βάσης ώστε να μειωθεί το κόστος στους ήδη φορολογουμένους.

– Πώς αποτιμάτε την πρόθεση περιορισμού των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων;

*– Η νέα κυβέρνηση δείχνει να θέλει ένα μεγαλύτερο ρόλο για το κράτος, π.χ. προάγοντας τον «αναπτυξιακό» ρόλο των τραπεζών ή ανατρέποντας τις ιδιωτικοποιήσεις. Θεωρητικά μπορούν να υπάρξουν κρατικές εταιρείες που να λειτουργούν παραγωγικά, με διαφάνεια και χωρίς δημοσιονομική επιβάρυνση ή να γίνονται εργαλεία για συλλογή ψήφων. Ομως, στην πράξη η παγκόσμια εμπειρία δείχνει ότι αποτελούν εξαίρεση. Η κυβέρνηση θα πρέπει να πείσει ότι η Ελλάδα, με το αδύναμο θεσμικό της πλαίσιο και ένα παρελθόν κακής δημοσιονομικής διαχείρισης, μπορεί να αποτελέσει την εξαίρεση αντί για τον κανόνα.*

Παράλληλα, ο Βαρουφάκης δήλωσε (Καθημερινή): 
Παράλληλα, υπάρχουν ζητήματα τριβής όπως τα εργασιακά και *των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων, στις οποίες θέλουμε να περάσουμε από τη λογική εκποίησης σε εξευτελιστικές τιμές στη λογική της ανάπτυξής τους, σε συνεργασία με τον ιδιωτικό τομέα και ξένους επενδυτές*, που θα έχει στόχο όχι μόνο την αύξηση της οικονομικής δραστηριότητας, αλλά και τη δημιουργία μόνιμων ροών που θα χρηματοδοτούν φορείς όπως τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, τα οποία επλήγησαν βάναυσα τόσο από την κρίση όσο και από το «κούρεμα» του δημόσιου χρέους το 2012.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2015)

Και λίγος ακόμα ρεαλισμός, Papachelas-style:

Οσο περνούν οι ημέρες τόσο πιο καθαρό θα γίνεται το δίλημμα στο μυαλό του πρωθυπουργού. Η διαπραγμάτευση κάποια στιγμή θα τελειώσει. Αν όχι τη Δευτέρα, λίγες ημέρες αργότερα. Ο κ. Τσίπρας θα πρέπει είτε να συμβιβασθεί με την ιδέα ενός μεταλλαγμένου προγράμματος και μιας μετονομασθείσας τρόικας είτε να οδηγήσει τη ρήξη στα πραγματικά άκρα. Τι θα πει στα πραγματικά άκρα; Να είναι έτοιμος να δεχθεί ένα τηλεφώνημα από τον κ. Ντράγκι που εκπροσωπεί την «σιδερένια γροθιά» της Ευρωζώνης και ο οποίος θα του πει: «κ. πρωθυπουργέ, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αν δεν συμφωνήσετε με την Ευρωζώνη μέχρι αύριο το πρωί, θα αναγκασθώ να διακόψω την παροxή ELA στις τράπεζές σας». Είναι η απειλή που υλοποιήθηκε στην Κύπρο και ανάγκασε την Ελλάδα και την Ιρλανδία να ακολουθήσουν κατά γράμμα τα μνημόνια. Υποθέτω ότι είναι άλλο να το διαβάζεις ή να το σκέφτεσαι και άλλο να το ζεις κάποια Παρασκευή βράδυ... Ο κ. Τσίπρας έχει ήδη πάρει μία σχετική γεύση από την ωμότητα ανάλογων συζητήσεων. [...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/803802/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-ey8ynh-kai-ta-symvola​


Το μοίρασμα των απέναντι, σύμφωνα με τον Σεραφείμ Κωνσταντινίδη:

[...] Η ελληνική πλευρά, ακόμα κι αν έχει επιχειρήματα, είναι απελπιστικά μόνη. Ολα τα κράτη διαφωνούν με την ελληνική πρωτοβουλία και μπορούμε να τα διαχωρίσουμε σε τρεις ομάδες.

Οι χώρες που κυρίως διαφωνούν με τις ελληνικές θέσεις είναι εκείνες που έχουν υποστεί ανάλογα προγράμματα λιτότητας, όπως η Ισπανία, η Πορτογαλία και η Ιρλανδία. Προφανώς, οι κυβερνήσεις αυτές δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσουν στην ελάφρυνση του ελληνικού χρέους, όταν οι ίδιες εφάρμοσαν ήδη αυστηρά προγράμματα λιτότητας όπως και η Ελλάδα έως τώρα. Αν συμφωνούσαν με τις νέες προτάσεις, θα παραδέχονταν ότι έκαναν λάθος και υπέβαλαν τον λαό τους σε θυσίες που δεν χρειάζονταν. Αυτή είναι η πρώτη ομάδα κρατών που βλέπει αρνητικά τις πρωτοβουλίες της νέας κυβέρνησης. Είναι αυτοί που δεν θέλουν να αποδειχθούν ανόητοι στα μάτια των ψηφοφόρων.

Η δεύτερη ομάδα είναι τα κράτη που έχουν χαμηλότερο επίπεδο διαβίωσης από την Ελλάδα, όπως η Σλοβενία ή η Βουλγαρία. Στις χώρες αυτές, οι συντάξεις και ο κατώτερος μισθός είναι χαμηλότερος, δεν υπάρχει 13η σύνταξη και δεν κατανοούν γιατί πρέπει να «πληρώνουν» για τη βελτίωση των συνθηκών διαβίωσης στην Ελλάδα, που τις θεωρούν καλύτερες από τις δικές τους. Αυτοί επιθυμούν να φανούν μοχθηροί, αίσθημα που ικανοποιεί τους ψηφοφόρους.

Η τρίτη ομάδα είναι ο σκληρός πυρήνας με κέντρο τη Γερμανία, που θεωρούν ότι ανατρέπεται η «τάξη» που έχουν επιβάλει στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση, ώστε να μην αναγκάζονται να αναλαμβάνουν περισσότερες ευθύνες για τους «ανεύθυνους του Νότου». Αυτοί αναλαμβάνουν τον ρόλο των αυστηρών, ώστε να δικαιωθούν.

Σε όλες τις ομάδες κρατών, οι κυβερνήσεις βλέπουν με δυσαρέσκεια τη σημερινή ελληνική κυβέρνηση, επειδή ανήκει σε διαφορετικό πολιτικό χώρο και δεν επιθυμούν να πετύχει, και μάλιστα με την έναρξη της διακυβέρνησής της. Αυτό φοβούνται ότι θα ενισχύσει αντίστοιχες πολιτικές δυνάμεις στις δικές τους χώρες. Πιθανοί σύμμαχοι είναι κάποιες χώρες που επιθυμούν να αξιοποιήσουν την «ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα», ώστε να διαμορφώσουν ένα διαφορετικό πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο θα αντιμετωπίσουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα. Αλλά ακόμα κι αυτές, με κορυφαία παραδείγματα τη Γαλλία ή την Ιταλία δεν θα συγκρουστούν με την κυρίαρχη τάση.

Το σκηνικό περιγράφει το μεγάλο μειονέκτημα της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης, που δεν έχει συμμάχους. Η εικόνα μιας χώρας εναντίον όλων των άλλων οδηγεί σε αδιέξοδο. Η κυβέρνηση, αν δεν αναπροσαρμόσει τη στρατηγική της, αλλάζοντας τις προτεραιότητες και τις απαιτήσεις της, θα βρεθεί σε πλήρες αδιέξοδο. *Το επιχείρημα ότι η κυβέρνηση δεσμεύεται από τη λαϊκή βούληση δεν ισχύει μόνον για μία χώρα.*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/803661/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-voylhsh-twn-yhfoforwn​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2015)

(Χτεσινή) συνέντευξη του Παναγιώτη Λαφαζάνη στο Αθηναϊκό Πρακτορείο και τον δημοσιογράφο Μιχάλη Ψύλο: (διάφορες πηγές στο διαδίκτυο)

ΕΡ: _Παρά το κλίμα αισιοδοξίας μετά τη σύνοδο κορυφής της ΕΕ για την επίτευξη συμφωνίας, βλέπουμε τους ευρωπαίους εταίρους-στην πλειοψηφία τους μάλλον-να αξιώνουν την παράταση του υπάρχοντος προγράμματος. Εκτιμάτε ότι είμαστε κοντά σε συμφωνία ενόψει του αυριανού Eurogroup; Ή πάμε για ρήξη;_

ΑΠ: Αν οι λεγόμενοι εταίροι επιμείνουν στην παράταση , με εκείνη ή την άλλη μορφή και παραλλαγή, του υπάρχοντος προγράμματος, δηλαδή του αμαρτωλού μνημονίου, γιατί αυτό εννοούν ως πρόγραμμα, τότε συμφωνία δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει. Τότε οι λεγόμενοι εταίροι και για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους η Γερμανία, θα έχουν κάνει μια συνειδητή επιλογή ρήξης. Δεν εκτιμώ ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολο για τη Γερμανία να επιχειρήσει κάτι τέτοιο και να σηκώσει τόσο κυνικά και απροκάλυπτα το βάρος μιας ρήξης, γιατί, πέραν των πολλών άλλων, θα είναι η ίδια που θα αντιμετωπίσει, σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, τις πιο καταστρεπτικές επιπτώσεις.

ΕΡ: _Έχετε πει ότι το πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν τεμαχίζεται; Αρά μιλάμε για «όλα ή τίποτα;»_

ΑΠ: Πράγματι αυτό που είπα το εννοώ. Το πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν τεμαχίζεται, δεν υποδιαιρείται και δεν χωρίζεται σε καλό και «κακό». Διότι έχει ενιαίο συνεκτικό προσανατολισμό. Αυτό, φυσικά, δεν σημαίνει ότι αναμένουμε μια συμφωνία με τους εταίρους η οποία θα περιλαμβάνει αυτούσιο σε κάθε του λέξη το πρόγραμμα μας. Αυτό, όμως, που διεκδικούμε είναι μια συμφωνία που θα σέβεται τη δημοκρατία στη χώρα μας, που θα είναι απόλυτα συμβατή με το πρόγραμμα που ενέκρινε ο λαός και θα διατηρεί αυτούσιο τον ενιαίο χαρακτήρα του και τον ριζοσπαστικό προσανατολισμό του.

ΕΡ: _Αν δεν υπάρξει συμφωνία στο αυριανό Eurogroup πως θα χειριστείτε το ενδεχόμενό μια ρήξης με του εταίρους μας; Υπάρχει σχέδιο Β; Ποιες είναι οι κόκκινες γραμμές;_

ΑΠ: Μην ρωτάτε εμάς πως θα χειριστούμε μια ενδεχόμενη ρήξη. Το ερώτημα αυτό, όπως και του σχεδίου Β', θα έπρεπε να απευθύνεται πρώτα απ' όλα στη Γερμανία. Εμείς δε επιδιώκουμε τη ρήξη. Επιδιώκουμε, αντίθετα, να σταθεί όρθια η πατρίδα μας. Επιδιώκουμε να προασπίσουμε την εθνική μας ανεξαρτησία, τη λαϊκή κυριαρχία, την επιβίωση και την προοπτική του λαού μας και μαζί με αυτά, τα δικαιώματα όλων των εργαζομένων και των λαών της Ευρώπης. Αυτές οι επιδιώξεις μας είναι το σχέδιο μας από το Α έως το Ω και οι κόκκινες γραμμές μας. Και αυτό το σχέδιο έχουμε υπέρτατο καθήκον να το υπερασπίσουμε πλήρως, ευλαβικά και μέχρι το τέλος.

ΕΡ: _Ο πρωθυπουργός Α. Τσίπρας επαναλαμβάνει συνεχώς ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν εκβιάζει αλλά και δεν εκβιάζεται. Πιστεύετε ότι συνιστά εκβιασμό η στάση των εταίρων μας και ειδικά της Γερμανίας, που θα έλεγα ότι δίνει και τον τόνο ως ηγεμονική δύναμη στην Ευρώπη;_

ΑΠ: Η Γερμανία και για να είμαι πιο ακριβής , η κυβέρνηση Μέρκελ-Σόιμπλε, ακολούθησε μια απαράδεκτη τακτική σε βάρος της χώρας μας, η οποία είχε νεοαποικιακά χαρακτηριστικά και καταστροφικές συνέπειες . Θεωρώ αδιανόητο και απόλυτο παραλογισμό να επιμείνει εκβιαστικά η Γερμανία, ώστε η κυβέρνηση μας να τηρήσει επί της ουσίας και μετεκλογικά μια μνημονιακή πολιτική που απέρριψε ο ελληνικός λαός, απλώς επειδή μπορεί να τροποποιηθεί το προσωνύμιο της.

Η Ελλάδα άλλαξε σελίδα και πορεία. Μνημόνια και τρόικα με οποιαδήποτε μορφή και παραλλαγή συνιστούν οριστικά τέλος. Αυτό, άλλωστε, δεν είναι μόνο το μήνυμα των εκλογών αλλά και το αγωνιστικό μήνυμα που εκπέμπει με πολύ μεγαλύτερη πλειοψηφία, σχεδόν σύσσωμος, ο ελληνικός λαός μετεκλογικά.

ΕΡ: _Υπάρχουν σκέψεις για νέα προσφυγή στις κάλπες ή έστω για δημοψήφισμα στην περίπτωση μη επίτευξης συμφωνίας;_

ΑΠ: Όπως βλέπετε ένα είδος «δημοψηφισμάτων» διεξάγονται σχεδόν καθημερινά στην κοινωνία μας και οι πολίτες κρίνουν από τα πράγματα και ώρα με την ώρα, την κυβέρνηση μας. Η πολιτική, αυτήν την περίοδο, έχει ξαναποκτήσει νόημα για μεγάλα τμήματα της κοινωνίας μας που την έβλεπαν με απώθηση και έχει αρχίσει να συγκινεί, να προκαλεί και να ερεθίζει ξανά τη νεολαία. Αυτή η νέα λαϊκή αφύπνιση και αγωνιστική παρόρμηση, αυτό το μεγάλο παλλαϊκό ρεύμα που έχει ποικίλες πηγές και προελεύσεις, είναι που μπορεί να ματαιώσει εκβιασμούς και απειλές και να αναγκάσει τους κυρίαρχους της ΕΕ να αποφύγουν «πάση θυσία» μια «μετωπική» σύγκρουση με την πιο λαοπρόβλητη και ελπιδοφόρα αυτήν την ώρα κυβέρνηση της Ευρώπης.

ΕΡ: _Πως θα λυθεί το χρηματοδοτικό πρόβλημα της χώρας αν δεν υπάρξει συμφωνία; Πως θα πληρώσετε μισθούς και συντάξεις;_

ΑΠ: Καταρχάς οι μισθοί και οι συντάξεις δε πληρώνονταν ποτέ από την τροϊκανή χρηματοδότηση αλλά από τους φόρους του ελληνικού λαού και την όποια δυναμική της οικονομίας μας. Η χρηματοδότηση, αντίθετα, της τρόικας κατευθύνονταν στους ίδιους τους πιστωτές για να αποπληρωθούν τα χρεολύσια και οι τόκοι τους. Γι αυτό πιστεύω αρκετά βάσιμα, πως ό,τι κι αν γίνει, θα βρεθούν τρόποι να συνεχισθεί η χρηματοδότηση της χώρας μας γιατί με αυτή τη χρηματοδότηση οι πιστωτές εξυπηρετούν ζωτικά και θεμελιώδη συμφέροντα τους Το θέμα δεν είναι όμως εκεί. Το θέμα είναι να μπορέσει η χώρα μας να απαλλαγεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό από το ασήκωτο βάρος ενός χρέους που είναι αβίωτο.

ΕΡ: _Κάποιοι και στην κυβέρνηση κάνουν λόγο για έξω-ευρωπαϊκή λύση στο χρηματοδοτικό πρόβλημα. Ο πρωθυπουργός είχε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τον αμερικανό υπουργό Οικονομικών. Πιστεύετε ότι μπορούν να μας βοηθήσουν οι ΗΠΑ; Ίσως η Ρωσία ή η Κίνα;_

ΑΠ: Η χώρα μας δεν είναι «προτεκτοράτο» εντός της ευρωζώνης και χρειάζεται επειγόντως μια νέα εξωτερική πολιτική πολυδιάστατων οικονομικών και πολιτικών σχέσεων. Αυτή η πολιτική είναι απαραίτητη πρώτα απ' όλα για να βγει η Ελλάδα από την κρίση, να μπει η οικονομία σε αναπτυξιακή τροχιά και για την ασφάλεια της χώρας και μόνο το τελευταίο πράγμα είναι η άντληση δανείων.

ΕΡ: _Επισκεφθήκατε πριν λίγες ημέρες το Μπακού και μετείχατε στις εργασίες του Πρώτου Συμβουλευτικού Συμβουλίου για τον Νότιο Διάδρομο Φυσικού αερίου. Στηρίζετε τον αγωγό ΤΑΡ ,τι λέτε όμως και για τον ρωσικό αγωγό που θα σταματά στα ελληνοτουρκικά σύνορα; Υπάρχει προοπτική επέκτασης του ρωσικού αγωγού στην Ελλάδα; Μπορούν να συνυπάρχουν και οι δύο αγωγοί;_

ΑΠ: Δεν ξέρω να έχει γίνει οποιαδήποτε κρούση στη χώρα μας για ρωσικό αγωγό και φυσικά δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει προχωρήσει ή προχωρά τίποτα σχετικό και με την Τουρκία. Αυτό ,όμως, που θέλω να καταστήσω σαφές είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση μας επιδιώκει ανεξάρτητες και πολυεπίπεδες, τεσσάρων οριζόντων, διεθνείς ενεργειακές διασυνδέσεις και σχέσεις, οι οποίες να σχεδιάζονται και να προωθούνται χωρίς μονομερείς εξαρτήσεις, αποκλειστικά με βάση το εθνικό μας συμφέρον και τα συμφέροντα του ελληνικού λαού. Αυτό νομίζω ότι τα λέει όλα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2015)

Έχω δει πολλές χαριτωμένες γελοιογραφίες αυτό τον καιρό (του Αναστασίου της Αυγής δεν είναι μία απ' αυτές):


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2015)

Ένας ναπολεοντιστής παραλληλίζει τα βαρουφάκεια ομόλογα εις το διηνεκές με εκείνα της Γαλλικής Επανάστασης, ενώ τάσσεται υπέρ του ευρώ για την Ελλάδα. Τώρα, τι σχέση έχει η Γαλλία του 1793-99 με την Ελλάδα του 2009-2015, άγνωστο:

Un ministre grec sans cravate ou sans-culotte ?
Pierre Branda (Historien, Fondation Napoléon) / Le Monde, 12/13.02.2015

Les paroles du nouveau ministre grec des finances, Yanis Varoufakis, suscitent les passions. Lors de sa tournée européenne, il a proposé un nouveau plan pour tenter de résoudre l’épineuse question de la dette de son pays. L’une de ses propositions consiste à en transformer une partie en obligations perpétuelles, c’est-à-dire non remboursables.

Les créanciers ne reverraient plus leur capital, sauf à revendre leurs titres sur des marchés intermédiaires, mais ils seraient assurés de toucher chaque année leurs intérêts. De son côté, la Grèce ne serait plus obligée d’emprunter toujours plus pour rembourser ses premiers emprunts, ce qui metttrait un terme à la spirale d’endettement.

Le gouvernement disposerait aussi de plus de temps pour mener des réformes qui, menées dans l’urgence, peuvent s’avérer contre-productives. La mini-révolution politique née des urnes sera-t-elle suivie par une mini-révolution financière ?

Ce scénario ressemble étrangement aux suites d’une autre révolution, la nôtre, celle de 1789. Quittons un instant le néo-jacobin sans cravate Varoufakis pour nous intéresser à ceux que l’on appelait aussi les « sans-culottes », devenus maîtres du pays à partir de 1793. On le sait, l’ancienne monarchie française croulait sous les emprunts. Incapable de maîtriser sa dette, le roi Louis XVI convoqua les Etats généraux pour le 5 mai 1789. On connaît la suite.

*Monnaie de singe*

Que firent les révolutionnaires de l’énorme fardeau financier hérité de l’Ancien régime, et qui représentait près de 100 % du revenu national de l’époque ? La solution fut trouvée par Pierre-Joseph Cambon, député à la Convention et ancien négociant en draps : la dette fut « consacrée », c’est-à-dire gelée. Il avait promis de détruire « les calculs des spéculateurs accoutumés à s’enrichir du discrédit public », et il tint parole.

Les anciens titres d’emprunts furent abolis pour être remplacés par une inscription unique sur le « Grand livre de la dette publique » dans lequel était indiqué pour chaque créancier, non pas le montant du capital qu’il avait autrefois prêté, mais seulement l’intérêt annuel que l’Etat lui devait. De fait, son capital ne lui serait jamais remboursé. Quant aux intérêts, malgré les promesses du moment, ils ne furent pas réellement servis, car le gouvernement les payait avec une monnaie papier, l’assignat, créée en 1790 mais devenue au fil des mois une véritable monnaie de singe.

Sous le régime du Directoire (1795-1799), cette monnaie fut retirée et la Trésorerie fut contrainte de payer les intérêts avec des pièces d’or et d’argent. Mais le Directoire décida de diviser arbitrairement la somme due par trois : cet épisode est connu sous le nom de « banqueroute des deux tiers », qui raya d’un trait de plume près de 2 milliards de francs. Avec de telles coupes, on aurait pu s’attendre à un paiement des intérêts des intérêts rubis sur l’ongle, or il n’en fut rien, tant le gouvernement manquait alors de numéraire.

*Emprunteur crédible*

Il fallut attendre l’arrivée de Bonaparte au pouvoir, en 1799, pour que les rentiers reçoivent enfin leur pécule. Le premier consul institua même une rente perpétuelle unique, dite « la rente 5 % », par référence à son taux d’intérêt. Elle connut le succès, contribuant à l’essor économique français pendant plusieurs décennies. Même après la chute de Napoléon, tous les régimes crééront de la rente perpétuelle à des taux divers, jusqu’aux lendemains de la seconde guerre mondiale.

Après quelques douloureuses « péripéties », la solution initiée par Cambon en 1793 fut un succès. Avant d’offrir une plus large surface financière à la France, elle laissa au pays le temps de se réformer comme l’espéraient les Révolutionnaires. Ces réformes permirent ensuite à la France de redevenir un emprunteur crédible. Sans elles, la fameuse « rente » n’aurait été qu’un échec de plus.

Bonaparte créa une administration fiscale efficace et moderne, dont les principes ont été à peine modifiés depuis deux cents ans. Aujourd’hui, la Grèce doit mettre fin au désordre fiscal, comme l’a promis son nouveau premier ministre Alexis Tsipras. Ce serait une bonne nouvelle pour l’Europe s’il parvenait dans ce domaine à imiter la France consulaire.

*La Grèce dispose d’une monnaie stable et solide*

L’autre réforme initiée par Bonaparte qui conditionna le succès de la rente fut la création d’une monnaie stable et solide. En instituant le franc germinal, le premier consul mit un terme aux errements monétaires de la Révolution. L’assignat, monnaie de papier coexistait avec les louis d’or et les écus d’argent, conduisant le pays à la ruine. Déconsidéré, l’assignat révolutionnaire devint une chiffon de papier dont la valeur était proche de zéro.

L’hyperinflation qui s’ensuivit provoqua une crise écononomique d’une rare intensité. Aujourd’hui, la Grèce dispose déjà d’une monnaie stable et solide, la nôtre, l’euro. M. Tsipras et son parti, Syriza, ont été tentés de revenir à la drachme. Ils jurent aujourd’hui y avoir renoncé. Sage décision de notre point de vue.

Ceux qui prônent une sortie de l’euro pour la Grèce et souvent pour la France oublient toujours que la monnaie européeenne ne disparaîtrait pas de la même façon que, par exemple, l’ancien franc en 1960. Comme en 1789, cohabiteraient l’ancienne et la nouvelle monnaie. Notre épargne et nos dettes étant libellées en euros, qui accepterait sans crainte une conversion ?

Ceux qui s’y sont risqués sous la Révolution l’ont ensuite amèrement regretté. Aussi, souhaitons qu’après avoir déboutonné le col de leur chemise, les ministres grecs ne perdent pas la tête !

_Pierre Branda est l’auteur du_ Prix de la gloire. Napoléon et l’argent _(Fayard, 2007)_


----------



## cougr (Feb 23, 2015)

Πέτυχα το παρακάτω βίντεο τις προάλλες και δεν ήμουν σίγουρος πού να το βάλω, πάντως αξίζει να ακουστεί. 

*Greece searching for a solution - Συνέντευξη του Γκόρντον Κερρ στο Bloomberg*

[video]http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-02-20/euro-is-one-of-the-worst-designed-currencies-kerr[/video]

(Δεν κατάφερα να ενσωματώσω το βίντεο και έτσι προσθέτω τον σύνδεσμο).


----------



## Costas (Feb 28, 2015)

Δεν αποκλείει ο Βαρουφάκης επιβολή έκτακτων φόρων, αλλά "στοχευμένα", σε αυτούς που "έχουν να πληρώσουν". Κατά τα άλλα ζητάει, φαντάζομαι, να φανούν "πατριώτες" οι Έλληνες και να μη φοροδιαφεύγουν (ώστε να μπορεί να τους κηρύξει "έχοντες να πληρώσουν" και να τους φορολογήσει "εκτάκτως"). Σπουδαίο κίνητρο για φορολογική εντιμότητα έδωσε! Η Βαλαβάνη θα χρειαστεί να βάλει αγγελία στις εφημερίδες για να βρει κανέναν να του δώσει το μπόνους του ειλικρινούς φορολογουμένου...

Στο ίδιο βίντεο μιλάει για την "αναξιοπρέπεια" των πρωτογενών ελλειμμάτων. Δεν είμαι οικονομολόγος, και ρωτάω να με φωτίσει κάποιος: τα πρωτογενή ελλείμματα δεν είναι η ίδια η στρατηγική του κεϋνσιανισμού; (άσχετα με το αν είναι δυνατή μια κεϋνσιανή πολιτική με τέτοιο χρέος) Ο χαρακτηρισμός των πρωτογενών ελλειμμάτων ως αναξιοπρεπών πόσο διαφέρει από την προτεστανική ηθική, για την οποία έχει κατηγορήσει επανειλημμένα τη γερμανική ηγεσία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 28, 2015)

Costas said:


> Στο ίδιο βίντεο μιλάει για την "αναξιοπρέπεια" των πρωτογενών ελλειμμάτων. Δεν είμαι οικονομολόγος, και ρωτάω να με φωτίσει κάποιος: τα πρωτογενή ελλείμματα δεν είναι η ίδια η στρατηγική του κεϋνσιανισμού; (άσχετα με το αν είναι δυνατή μια κεϋνσιανή πολιτική με τέτοιο χρέος) Ο χαρακτηρισμός των πρωτογενών ελλειμμάτων ως αναξιοπρεπών πόσο διαφέρει από την προτεστανική ηθική, για την οποία έχει κατηγορήσει επανειλημμένα τη γερμανική ηγεσία;



Εξαρτάται τι είδους ελλείμματα είναι. Ο κεϋνσιανισμός δεν μιλάει για δημιουργία ελλειμμάτων από σπατάλη αλλά από ανατροφοδότηση χρημάτων στην κοινωνία. Και δεν μιλάει για δομικά ελλείμματα αλλά για κυκλικά. Δηλαδή τα ελλείμματα σε καιρούς ύφεσης θα πρέπει να μετατρέπονται σε πλεονάσματα σε καιρούς ανάπτυξης. Αν έχεις ελλείμματα σε καιρό ανάπτυξης προφανώς έχεις πρόβλημα. Στην θέση μας, δε, αν δεν τεθεί θέμα αναδιάρθρωσης του χρέους, θα πρέπει να περάσουν πολλά χρόνια για να ξαναδούμε έλλειμμα, αν θέλουμε το χρέος να γίνει βιώσιμο.


----------



## Themis (Mar 1, 2015)

Δεν νομίζω να είχε κάνει ο Κέινς διάκριση μεταξύ πρωτογενούς και συνολικού ελλείμματος. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι τότε ο όλος συλλογισμός μπορούσε να γίνεται σε εθνικό επίπεδο, το οποίο σήμερα έχει διαβρωθεί. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, το σημαντικό ήταν η τόνωση της εγχώριας δαπάνης σε καιρό ύφεσης. Υποθέτω ότι, βάσει της κεϊνσιανής λογικής, θα είχε μεγάλη σημασία σε ποιο βαθμό το δημόσιο χρέος είναι εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό. Όσον αφορά το εσωτερικό τμήμα του δημόσιου χρέους, ένα μέρος του (αντιστρόφως ανάλογο της ροπής προς αποταμίευση των κατόχων των σχετικών τίτλων) θα επανερχόταν στο εγχώριο οικονομικό κύκλωμα. Αντίθετα, όσον αφορά το εξωτερικό τμήμα του δημόσιου χρέους, η πληρωμή τοκοχρεολυσίων δεν θα ενίσχυε καθόλου την εγχώρια δαπάνη. Σε μια περίπτωση όπως της σημερινής Ελλάδας, θα χρειαζόταν κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πρωτογενές έλλειμμα - ενώ π.χ. δεν θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί το ίδιο για την Ιαπωνία. Όλα αυτά βέβαια τα αναφέρω εν είδει εννοιολογικών διευκρίνισεων.

Υ.Γ. les « sans-culottes », devenus maîtres du pays à partir de 1793: Τόση άγνοια της ιστορίας από κάποιον που θέλει να αντλεί διδάγματα από τη γαλλική επανάσταση είναι εξωφρενική. Ας του σφυρίξει κάποιος ποιους έστειλαν πρώτους στη γκιλοτίνα οι Γιακωβίνοι, δηλαδή σε τελική ανάλυση ποια ήταν η τόσο μεγάλη επιτυχία τους που τους κατέστησε και τους ίδιους άχρηστους σε σημείο που να τους στείλει με τη σειρά τους στη γκιλοτίνα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2015)

Themis said:


> Δεν νομίζω να είχε κάνει ο Κέινς διάκριση μεταξύ πρωτογενούς και συνολικού ελλείμματος.



'Οχι πρωτογενούς και συνολικού, κυκλικού και δομικού. Κυκλικό έλλειμμα είναι αυτό που υφίσταται μόνο σε καιρούς ύφεσης. Όταν βλέπεις έναν ολόκληρο κύκλο ύφεσης και ανάπτυξης δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει συνολικά έλλειμμα γιατί θα καλύπτεται από τα πλεονάσματα σε καιρό ανάπτυξης.


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2015)

Déficit : le délai de deux ans accordé à la France passe mal en Allemagne (Nicolas Barotte / Le Figaro)

Le nouveau délai de deux ans accordé par la Commission européenne à la France pour réduire son déficit sous le seuil des 3 % a laissé sceptique en Allemagne.
(...)
«Pour cette nouvelle prolongation, j'aurais attendu une motivation concrète», a noté le vice-président du groupe au Bundestag Carsten Schneider. «Compte tenu du débat actuel sur la Grèce, il est important que les réformes de structures ne soient pas seulement annoncées mais aussi mises en place», a-t-il expliqué au quotidien Tagesspiegel.
(...)


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2015)

*Γιατί απέτυχε η Ελλάδα εκεί όπου πέτυχαν Πορτογαλία και Ιρλανδία με τα προγράμματα*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/806454/ar...xan-portogalia-kai-irlandia-me-ta-programmata

Έχει κάποια ενδιαφέρονται στοιχεία (αν και βέβαια είναι μια επιφανειακή δημοσιογραφική παρουσίαση). Και, φυσικά, ας μην ξεχνάμε: «Ολα αυτά είχαν λυθεί για την Πορτογαλία και την Ιρλανδία, οι οποίες ζήτησαν βοήθεια το 2011 και φυσικά *το πρόβλημά τους ήταν περίπου τέσσερις φορές μικρότερο από αυτό της Ελλάδας*».


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2015)

Νόμιμο και ηθικό, μέρος δεύτερο:
Τίποτε παράνομο και παράτυπο στις δραστηριότητές του δεν αναγνωρίζει ο Γκίκας Χαρδούβελης, ο οποίος απάντησε για τις καταγγελίες σε βάρος του στην εκπομπή του Star, Live U. Σύμφωνα με το χθεσινό πρωτοσέλιδο και το ρεπορτάζ της Real news, τον Μάιο του 2012- όταν ήταν τότε υπεύθυνος του οικονομικού γραφείου του τέως πρωθυπουργού Λουκά Παπαδήμου -έβγαλε στο εξωτερικό σημαντικά χρηματικά ποσά, τα οποία δεν περιέλαβε στις δηλώσεις περιουσιακής κατάστασης που εκ της θέσεώς του ήταν υποχρεωμένος να υποβάλει. *«Τα χρήματα είναι δηλωμένα και φορολογημένα» τόνισε ο πρώην υπουργός Οικονομικών, ο οποίος παραδέχτηκε πως παρά το γεγονός ότι την επίμαχη περίοδο συμβούλευε τους Έλληνες να μην βγάζουν λεφτά στο εξωτερικό, εκείνος έκανε το αντίθετο για λόγους οικογενειακούς. «Τον Ιούνιο του 2012 φοβήθηκα και εγώ, όπως φοβήθηκε τότε όλη η Ελλάδα. Και εγώ όπως και πολλοί Έλληνες μετέφερα κάποια από τα χρήματα μου, για να μπορώ να συντηρήσω τα παιδιά μου, φοβήθηκα πως μπορεί να καταρρεύσει η χώρα» παραδέχτηκε ο πρώην τσάρος της ελληνικής Οικονομίας Γκίκας Χαρδούβέλης, στην εκπομπή του Star. Αναφερόμενος ειδικά στις μικρές μεταφορές χρημάτων, ο κ.Χαρδούβελης, αποκάλυψε ότι «τα χρήματα τα έβγαζα σε μικρά ποσά στο εξωτερικό, διότι το έκανα μόνος μου μέσω internet».* Το έγγραφο σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα Real News αναφέρει συγκεκριμένα: -To 2011 εμφανίζεται δυσαναλογία μεταξύ των ποσών που πιστώθηκαν σε τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς του πρώην υπουργού και αυτών που δηλώθηκαν ως εισόδημα. -Το 2012 έστειλε σε τράπεζες του εξωτερικού χρηματικά ποσά τα οποία δεν περιέλαβε στις δηλώσεις περιουσιακής κατάστασης. -Στον τραπεζικό του λογαριασμό σε τράπεζα του Τζέρσει - ένα νησί οικονομικό παράδεισο - έβγαλε το 2012 το ποσό των 362.417 χιλιάδων ευρώ. Μάλιστα, τα χρήματα τα έβγαλε τον Μάιο του 2012 μεταξύ των δυο εκλογικών αναμετρήσεων και όταν αποχωρούσε από το Μέγαρο Μαξίμου, όπου εργαζόταν ως σύμβουλος του πρωθυπουργού Λουκά Παπαδήμου. -Έκανε 56 μεταφορές χρημάτων στο διάστημα αυτό, καθώς μετέφερε μικρά ποσά από 7.000 έως 9.000 ευρώ. Κι αυτό καθώς σε ποσά πάνω από 10.000 ευρώ ενεργοποιείται ο έλεγχος της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος. 
(πηγή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2015)

Πάει κι αυτός. (Μόνο αυτός έχει οικογένεια, βλέπεις...)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2015)

Μα πόσα παιδιά πια να έχει για να χρειάζονται τριακόσιες εξήντα χιλιάδες για εξασφάλιση; Σουλτάνος με χαρέμι είναι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2015)

Το παρήγορο είναι ότι το σύστημα, άμα το αξιοποιήσεις, μπορεί να δώσει πληροφορίες για όλους και για όλες τις μικροκινήσεις. Ας αρχίσουν λοιπόν να το αξιοποιούν και για όσους διακινούν αδήλωτα ποσά. Μου έχει μείνει και μια απορία: οι έμποροι όπλων, ναρκωτικών και ανθρώπινης σάρκας πώς τα κρύβουν καλύτερα και από οικονομικούς εγκέφαλους;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2015)

Αφού τα είχε νόμιμα γιατί τα έβγαζε σε τεμάχια που δεν ενεργοποιούν τον μηχανισμό ελέγχου της ΤτΕ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μου έχει μείνει και μια απορία: οι έμποροι όπλων, ναρκωτικών και ανθρώπινης σάρκας πώς τα κρύβουν καλύτερα και από οικονομικούς εγκέφαλους;



Δεν τα κρύβουν, τα ξεπλένουν.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μου έχει μείνει και μια απορία: οι έμποροι όπλων, ναρκωτικών και ανθρώπινης σάρκας πώς τα κρύβουν καλύτερα και από οικονομικούς εγκέφαλους;



Νομίζω --σκέφτομαι-- ότι οι πρώτοι ξέρουν ότι τους κυνηγούν, ενώ οι δεύτεροι δεν φαντάζονται ότι μπορεί να βρεθούν στο στόχαστρο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν τα κρύβουν, τα ξεπλένουν.



Ναι, αλλά αυτό θα ήθελα να μάθω, μια και έχουν εφαρμοστεί του κόσμου οι διαδικασίες για να δυσκολέψουν το ξέπλυμα. Και αναρωτιέμαι: υπάρχουν μαγαζιά που κάνουν εισπράξεις 200.000 την ημέρα αλλά δηλώνουν 15.000 (και θα στείλουμε τουρίστες να τους πιάνουμε στα πράσα) και υπάρχουν και μαγαζιά που κάνουν εισπράξεις 15.000 την ημέρα αλλά δηλώνουν 200.000 για να ξεπλένουν χρήματα από παράνομες συναλλαγές;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αφού τα είχε νόμιμα γιατί τα έβγαζε σε τεμάχια που δεν ενεργοποιούν τον μηχανισμό ελέγχου της ΤτΕ;


Γιατί δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις μεγαλύτερα ποσά μέσω του online banking. Θα έπρεπε να πάει στην τράπεζα και να εκτεθεί ότι δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη στην κυβέρνηση της οποίας είναι σύμβουλος. Δηλαδή, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να φοβήθηκε τον μηχανισμό ελέγχου, αλλά τη δημοσιοποίηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις μεγαλύτερα ποσά μέσω του online banking. Θα έπρεπε να πάει στην τράπεζα και να εκτεθεί ότι δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη στην κυβέρνηση της οποίας είναι σύμβουλος. Δηλαδή, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να φοβήθηκε τον μηχανισμό ελέγχου, αλλά τη δημοσιοποίηση.



Η Πειραιώς μού λέει ότι το όριο είναι 50.000 για εμβάσματα προς τράπεζες του εξωτερικού. Έτσι κι αλλιώς θα μπορούσε να στείλει συνδικαιούχο. Σωστά;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2015)

Είναι όριο οι 50.000, αλλά δεν μπορείς να τα στείλεις ονλάιν χωρίς ανάμιξη των υπαλλήλων της τράπεζας.

Και πού ξέρεις ποιον έχει συνδικαιούχο; Επίσης, είναι κατά τη γνώμη σου τόσο κοινό το όνομά του που όταν ένας υπάλληλος δει ότι ξεκινάει ένα έμβασμα από τον κοινό λογαριασμό, δεν θα ξέρει για ποιον πρόκειται; Δεν θα δει τα ονόματα όλων των συνδικαιούχων στον λογαριασμό;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία, ας βάλουμε εδώ και την ΠΔ/ΤΕ για τα 50.000€: http://www.bankofgreece.gr/BoGDocum...2009_Τροποποίηση_της_ΠΔ_ΤΕ_2535_21.1.2004.pdf


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι όριο οι 50.000, αλλά δεν μπορείς να τα στείλεις ονλάιν χωρίς ανάμιξη των υπαλλήλων της τράπεζας.
> 
> Και πού ξέρεις ποιον έχει συνδικαιούχο; Επίσης, είναι κατά τη γνώμη σου τόσο κοινό το όνομά του που όταν ένας υπάλληλος δει ότι ξεκινάει ένα έμβασμα από τον κοινό λογαριασμό, δεν θα ξέρει για ποιον πρόκειται; Δεν θα δει τα ονόματα όλων των συνδικαιούχων στον λογαριασμό;



Το θέμα είναι να μην τον πάρουν χαμπάρι οι γύρω του, οι τραπεζικές συναλλαγές υποτίθεται ότι είναι απόρρητες. Τώρα θα μου πεις, εμπιστεύεται ο άλλος τον υπάλληλο ώστε να μην διαρρεύσει η είδηση; Ε, δεν μπορεί να μην υπάρχει έστω κι ένα άτομο που να εμπιστεύεται. Εδώ έχουμε εμείς που δεν είμαστε ούτε βουλευτές ούτε οικονομολόγοι.

Το ποιον έχει συνδικαιούχο δεν έχει σημασία. Είναι κάτι που άλλωστε μπορεί να το αλλάξει ανά πάσα στιγμή.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το ποιον έχει συνδικαιούχο δεν έχει σημασία. Είναι κάτι που άλλωστε μπορεί να το αλλάξει ανά πάσα στιγμή.


Ένας απλός λογαριασμός δεν μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε κοινό — πρέπει να ανοίξει εξαρχής νέος, κοινός λογαριασμός (άρα δεν μπορεί να μπει συνδικαιούχος εκ των υστέρων). Για την αλλαγή (ή εκ των υστέρων προσθήκη) συνδικαιούχου σε υφιστάμενο κοινό λογαριασμό, δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει (αν δλδ μπορεί να γίνει).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2015)

Γίνεται η προσθήκη συνδικαιούχου, αλλά με παρουσία και των δύο στην τράπεζα, απ' ό,τι ξέρω.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2015)

Αν τα έχει αδήλωτα, να υποστεί τις συνέπειες. Το πράγμα βρομάει, και ελπίζω να το ξεκαθαρίσει η έρευνα. 

Από κει και πέρα όμως, το ότι είσαι σύμβουλος και λες "μη βγάζετε τα λεφτά σας" δεν σε προστατεύει προσωπικά από μια κατάρρευση. Είναι έτερον εκάτερον. Δεν βλέπω δηλ. να έκανε (εφόσον δεν είναι αδήλωτα, επαναλαμβάνω!) κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό ο συγκεκριμένος επώνυμος από τον ανώνυμο Συριζαίο (και όχι μόνο, φυσικά, και μιλάω για τους εύπορους) που λέει π.χ. ότι "το ευρώ δεν είναι φετίχ" αλλά κρύβει τα ευρώ του στο σπίτι ή εργάζεται στο εξωτερικό και άρα έχει τα λεφτά του εκεί, ή από το λαουτζίκο που άνοιγε λογαριασμούς στην Τράπεζα Κύπρου. Το γεγονός ότι είναι επώνυμος και είναι δουλειά του να πει "μη βγάζετε τα λεφτά έξω!" (άλλωστε, ποιος τον πίστευε;) δεν τον κάνει πιο προστατευμένο σαν ιδιώτη από μια κατάρρευση ούτε πιο "ηθικά ένοχο" από τους ανώνυμους, αν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για ηθική ενοχή εδώ. Είναι δυνατόν να βγεις και να δηλώσεις "βγάλτε τα έξω"; Και τι κερδίσαμε από τη δήλωση περί Τιτανικού του Γιωργάκη; Ας πούμε ο Στουρνάρας προεκλογικά δήλωσε "κινδυνεύουμε να μείνουμε από χρήματα" και ο Σύριζα έλεγε πως παίζει το παιχνίδι της ΝΔ και προειδοποιούσε ότι θα τον καθαιρέσει. Τώρα που δηλώνει "δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως κίνδυνος για τις τράπεζες", ποιος τον πιστεύει; Και όμως, επειδή λέει αυτό που "πρέπει να πει" δεν τρέχει κάστανο, ούτε άκουσα να απειλείται με καθαίρεση. Αν αύριο μάθω ότι την ίδια στιγμή έπαιρνε μέτρα για πάρτη του στέλνοντας (δηλωμένα λεφτά) έξω γιατί πίστευε πως υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κραχ, δεν θα μου κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση. Απλώς, αλί του που δεν έχει νύχια να ξυστεί. 

Προσωπικά, τον Ιούνιο του 2012 προεκλογικά παρακολουθούσα κάθε μέρα τις δημοσκοπήσεις, και αν άφησα τελικά τα χρήματά μου στην τράπεζα ήταν επειδή αυτές στο τέλος έδιναν προβάδισμα στη ΝΔ, και όχι επειδή οι τότε Χαρδουβέληδες μας λέγανε πως μέχρι τις 100.000 είναι ασφαλή και άλλες τρίχες.


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2015)

Και να προσθέσω το εξής: επειδή έχω κι εγώ λογαριασμό στον "οικονομικό παράδεισο" της Υερσέης, δεν βάζεις τα λεφτά σου εκεί για να τα κρύψεις. Γιατί απλούστατα αν είσαι φορολογικός κάτοικος χώρας ΕΕ οι τράπεζες του νησιού ενημερώνουν αυτόματα τη χώρα σου για τους τόκους των καταθέσεών σου, κάθε χρόνο, και αποδίδουν τους φόρους που τυχόν ισχύουν. Μόνος τρόπος να το αποφύγεις αυτό είναι να έχεις κοινό λογαριασμό με κάποιον άλλο και να προσκομίσεις στην τράπεζα βεβαίωση ότι παραιτείσαι υπέρ του συνδικαιούχου σου από κάθε κέρδος, οπότε η τράπεζα ενημερώνει τη χώρα του συνδικαιούχου. 

ΥΓ Να υπενθυμίσω ότι για καταθέσεις που αποκτήθηκαν νόμιμα και φορολογήθηκαν κανονικά δεν μπορεί η εφορία να φορολογήσει το κεφάλαιο, μόνο τον τόκο. Οπότε στη χειρότερη περίπτωση αν τα χρήματα είναι νόμιμα και δεν δήλωσε τους τόκους στη φορολογική του δήλωση του 2012- 13-14, στην εφορία χρωστάει ΜΟΝΟ ό,τι έχει σχέση με τους τόκους συν πρόστιμα κλπ, και δεδομένου ότι για ευρώ το επιτόκιο είναι 0.15-0.25%, για κατάθεση 360Κ ευρώ με 0.25, ο τόκος είναι 900 ευρώ ετησίως, που σημαίνει ότι στην εφορία χρωστάει το 10% των 900 ευρώ, δηλαδή 90 ευρώ συν πρόστιμα (υποθέτω ότι 10% είναι ο φόρος, γιατί τόσο ήταν τελευταία φορά που ενδιαφέρθηκα να μάθω, αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Ένας απλός λογαριασμός δεν μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε κοινό — πρέπει να ανοίξει εξαρχής νέος, κοινός λογαριασμός (άρα δεν μπορεί να μπει συνδικαιούχος εκ των υστέρων). Για την αλλαγή (ή εκ των υστέρων προσθήκη) συνδικαιούχου σε υφιστάμενο κοινό λογαριασμό, δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει (αν δλδ μπορεί να γίνει).



Δεν εννοώ να βάλει συνδικαιούχο σε απλό λογαριασμό (αν και νομίζω ότι γίνεται), εννοώ ότι ανά πάσα στιγμή φτιάχνεις έναν άλλο λογαριασμό για να κάνεις την δουλειά που ήθελε, αν υποθέσουμε ότι απλώς ήθελε να μην γίνει είδηση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν εννοώ να βάλει συνδικαιούχο σε απλό λογαριασμό (αν και νομίζω ότι γίνεται), εννοώ ότι ανά πάσα στιγμή φτιάχνεις έναν άλλο λογαριασμό για να κάνεις την δουλειά που ήθελε, αν υποθέσουμε ότι απλώς ήθελε να μην γίνει είδηση.


Εκεί η περιπλοκή θα ήταν ότι αν έβαζε παρένθετο πρόσωπο θα προέκυπτε θέμα με το πώς θα δικαιολογούσε εκείνο τα χρήματα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2015)

«Οι ξένοι προμηθευτές απαιτούν προπληρωμές από τις ελληνικές εισαγωγικές επιχειρήσεις» 
Για αυξήσεις προϊόντων προειδοποιεί η ΕΣΕΕ
(lifo)
Τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου για τη δύσκολη θέση στην οποία εισέρχεται πλέον το ελληνικό εμπόριο κρούει ο πρόεδρος της Ελληνικής Συνομοσπονδίας Εμπορίου και Επιχειρήσεων (ΕΣΕΕ) και του ΕΒΕΠ, Βασίλης Κορκίδης, μετά την απόφαση πολλών οίκων του εξωτερικού να ξαναδιακόψουν την πίστωση προς τις ελληνικές εισαγωγικές επιχειρήσεις και να επανέλθουν σε απαιτήσεις προπληρωμών και πλήρους κάλυψης με έκδοση τραπεζικών εγγυήσεων. Ο Β. Κορκίδης κάνει λόγο για αχαρτογράφητα νερά και σημειώνει ότι κατέθεσε στην κυβέρνηση σχετική επιστολή, στην οποία τονίζεται πως «οι επιχειρήσεις του εξωτερικού προσπαθούν να δικαιολογήσουν την απόφασή τους, στη μεγάλη αβεβαιότητα που προκαλεί η έλλειψη ρευστότητας στην ελληνική αγορά, καθώς και στην επιστροφή της αμφισβήτησης για την παραμονή της χώρας μας στην Ευρωζώνη, ενώ υπόσχονται να επανεξετάσουν τη θέση τους, μόλις η κατάσταση βελτιωθεί μετά την οριστική επίτευξη συμφωνίας με του ευρωπαίους εταίρους μας». Υπογραμμίζεται επίσης πως σύμφωνα με τους διεθνείς τρόπους πληρωμής και ελέγχου πιστωτικού κινδύνου INCOTERMS 2010 η Εγγυητική Τραπέζης B/G, η Ενέγγυα Πίστωση L/C καθώς και η ασφάλιση πιστώσεων διασφαλίζουν την ομαλή διεξαγωγή της συναλλαγής ακόμα και σε περίπτωση υψηλού ρίσκου, καθώς χωρίς την απαίτηση προπληρωμής της εισαγωγής από τον αγοραστή, παρέχεται η εγγύηση πως ακόμη και αν η επιχείρηση που έχει παραγγείλει το προϊόν δεν κατορθώσει για κάποιο λόγο (πτώχευση, έλλειψη ρευστότητας και άλλα ατυχήματα) να το αποπληρώσει, η τράπεζα που την έχει εκδώσει, αναλαμβάνει να εξοφλήσει τον πωλητή. Η ουσία, σύμφωνα με τους εμπόρους, είναι ότι καθώς κλιμακώνεται η απαίτηση προπληρωμής των ελληνικών παραγγελιών, οι εισαγωγές πρώτων υλών, μηχανημάτων και γενικότερα των εμπορευμάτων καθίστανται εξαιρετικά δυσχερείς. Τονίζουν ότι η εξέλιξη αυτή για το εμπόριο, αλλά και για την εγχώρια βιομηχανία και μεταποίηση κρίνεται ως εξαιρετικά ανησυχητική. Η αξία των εισαγωγών αγαθών στη χώρα μας το 2013 ήταν 46,2 δισ. ευρώ και 46,7 δισ. ευρώ το 2014, ενώ με τη διακοπή των πιστώσεων εκτιμάται πως θα απαιτηθούν περίπου 4-5 δισ. ευρώ ρευστό, για την προμήθεια της ελληνικής αγοράς με πρώτες ύλες και άλλα αγαθά. «Εάν μάλιστα συνεχιστεί ένα τετράμηνο αυτή η κατάσταση, τότε αναμένονται αυξήσεις σε βιομηχανικά προϊόντα, καύσιμα, τρόφιμα, φάρμακα κ.α., ενώ ο κίνδυνος ελλείψεων στην εγχώρια αγορά, είναι ορατός» υπογραμμίζεται στο υπόμνημα. Ο Β. Κορκίδης επισημαίνει ακόμα ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα έχει περιοριστεί η χορήγηση εγγυητικών επιστολών από τις ελληνικές τράπεζες, ενώ πολλές φορές οι προμηθευτές του εξωτερικού, λόγω έλλειψης εμπιστοσύνης, απαιτούν εγγυητικές ξένων τραπεζών. Εκτιμάται ότι περίπου 200.000 μικροεισαγωγικές επιχειρήσεις αδυνατούν να αντεπεξέλθουν στις νέες οικονομικές απαιτήσεις, εξαιτίας τόσο της έλλειψης ρευστότητας όσο και της αδυναμίας έκδοσης «ακριβών» εγγυητικών επιστολών, αλλά και εξαιτίας της μείωσης των ορίων ασφάλισης των πιστώσεων από το εξωτερικό. Υπολογίζεται μάλιστα ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα αναγκάσει τις ελληνικές εταιρίες να «σπάσουν» τις παραγγελίες τους σε μικρότερης αξίας, με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνεται το κόστος των εμπορευμάτων από τα μεταφορικά έξοδα. Την κατάσταση επιβαρύνει και η έλλειψη χρηματοδότησης των εγχώριων εμπορικών επιχειρήσεων από τις ελληνικές τράπεζες, ενώ όπως αναφέρουν οι έμποροι, όσοι οίκοι του εξωτερικού δεν ζητούν προέμβασμα από τους Έλληνες εισαγωγείς δίνουν σκόπιμα διπλάσιους και τριπλάσιους, του συνήθους, χρόνους εκτέλεσης των παραγγελιών, ενώ αρκετοί, με ευγενικές επιστολές, ζητούν την αναστολή της συνεργασίας τους με ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις μέχρι να βελτιωθεί η οικονομική κατάσταση. Η άρση εμπιστοσύνης προς την ελληνική αγορά και η επιστροφή στο καλοκαίρι του 2012 πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αποφευχθεί, τονίζει η ΕΣΕΕ.


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 10, 2015)

Για πρώτη φορά διάβασα το *3i* (_3 institutions_ προφανώς), ως ευφημηστικό υποκατάστατο της _*τρόικα(ς)*_.

Δεν ξέρω αν προέρχεται από Ελλάδα ή το επινοήσαν οι Φράγκοι και πώς προφέρεται· *θριάι*, μήπως (κατά τα _εμπιθρί_, _αϊπόντ _και τέτοια);
Και ποιο άρθρο να βάζουμε; _*Οι* θριάι_;
Πρέπει να παραμείνει _3i_ ή να το κάνουμε *3θ*;
Και πώς να το λέμε; _*Οι τρεισθού*_ ή _*οι τρεισθήτα*_;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2015)

[troll mode]
Μάλλον «άι άι άι» πρέπει να προφέρεται. :)
[/troll mode]


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2015)

Zazula said:


> [troll mode]Μάλλον «άι άι άι» πρέπει να προφέρεται. :) [/troll mode]



[same mode]Κι αν το άι-άι είναι σαν αυτό το ζωάκι παρακάτω, φανταστείτε πώς θα είναι το «άι άι άι».[/same mode]

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2015)

Costas said:


> «Οι ξένοι προμηθευτές απαιτούν προπληρωμές από τις ελληνικές εισαγωγικές επιχειρήσεις»


Ό,τι γινόταν και το 2012 δηλαδή, οι ξένοι προμηθευτές απαιτούσαν εξόφληση τοις μετρητοίς προτού στείλουν προϊόντα εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2015)

Tapioco said:


> ...
> Και πώς να το λέμε; _*Οι τρεισθού*_ ή _*οι τρεισθήτα*_;



Τα τρία κακά της μοίρας μας.  Τα εξωτερικά, γιατί τα εσωτερικά δεν είναι μόνο τρία.

Τα τρία Θου, κύριε, φυλακήν τω στόματί μου. Όπως λέμε «Καφενείο Τα τρία Φ».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2015)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/03/10/uk-eurozone-greece-varoufakis-idUKKBN0M60MD20150310


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2015)

Το βίντεο με το ντοκιμαντέρ (γερμανιστί, διαθέσιμο έως 16/3):

http://www.daserste.de/information/...-story-im-ersten-die-spur-der-troika-100.html


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2015)

_Τ__ρίθεσμο_ για τους νεοφιλελέδες. Οι υπόλοιποι έχουν μεγάλη γκάμα επιλογών: _τρισκατάρατο, τρισακατανόμαστο _κτλ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2015)

Zazula said:


> http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/03/10/uk-eurozone-greece-varoufakis-idUKKBN0M60MD20150310 AKA Varoufakis unsettles Germans with admission Greece won't repay debts



Ψυχραιμία παιδιά, αύριο θα βγάλει ανακοίνωση ο Βαρουφάκης ότι φταίνε οι δημοσιογράφοι που δεν μετάδωσαν σωστά τα λεγόμενά του


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2015)

Σόρι, αλλά αυτήν την ατάκα του Βαρουφάκη την ακούω από το 2010 και είναι "can't repay", όχι "won't repay".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2015)

Themis said:


> _Τ__ρίθεσμο_ για τους νεοφιλελέδες.


Τριθεσμία.


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Σόρι, αλλά αυτήν την ατάκα του Βαρουφάκη την ακούω από το 2010 και είναι "can't repay", όχι "won't repay".


Σαφώς ναι. Κι επιπλέον είχε και έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2015)

Νομίζω εδώ όλη την αναστάτωση την μηχανίκευσε η Bild με το πώς το παρουσίασε.

Ωστόσο για μένα η σκέψη ήταν άλλη: Η _κρατική _γερμανική τηλεόραση παρουσιάζει ένα κατά το δυνατόν τεκμηριωμένο ντοκιμαντέρ που πηγαίνει κόντρα και στην κυρίαρχη και στην επίσημη γερμανική άποψη επί του θέματος. Γίνονται τέτοια στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2015)

Για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα λες ή γενικά;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Η _κρατική _γερμανική τηλεόραση παρουσιάζει ένα κατά το δυνατόν τεκμηριωμένο ντοκιμαντέρ που πηγαίνει κόντρα και στην κυρίαρχη και στην επίσημη γερμανική άποψη επί του θέματος.


Και το ARD συνεχίζει: http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...eparationsansprueche-berechtigt-13478720.html Το θέμα δεν είναι να 'χεις γεννήσει τη δημοκρατία, είναι να συνεχίζεις να την τιμάς.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2015)

http://imperatorlex.blogspot.gr/2014/04/blog-post_9.html


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2015)

Η ανάρτηση λέει κάπου "εν μέσω μνημονίου η Ελλάδα εξακολουθούσε να έχει το δαπανηρότερο κράτος στην Ευρώπη". Φυσικά. Αφού στον χάρτη αυτό εμφανίζονται ποσοστά που περιλαμβάνουν, εκτός των πρωτογενών δαπανών του κράτους, τα τοκοχρεολύσια. Δηλαδή ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι απ' αυτό το ποσοστό που εμφανίζεται δεν είναι δαπάνες του κράτους για την άμεση λειτουργία του αλλά αποπληρωμές χρεών, οι οποίες είχαν γίνει απίστευτος βραχνάς εξαιτίας των πολύ υψηλών αποδόσεων των ελληνικών ομολόγων. Τα πακέτα διάσωσης εν μέρει διόρθωσαν την κατάσταση, αλλά αύξησαν κατά πολύ το χρέος, μειώνοντας παραλλήλως το ΑΕΠ, με αποτέλεσμα τα έξοδα του κράτους να εμφανίζονται και πάλι ως υψηλό ποσοστό σε σχέση με το ΑΕΠ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2015)

Και από το ίδιο σάιτ, τα διαχρονικά έπεα πτερόεντα του Barufakis σε συσκευασία δώρου. Όπως λένε οι Γάλλοι, du n'importe quoi, αγγλιστί whatever, ελληνιστί, ό,τι να 'ναι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2015)

Helle, έχεις εμμονή με το χρέος και όσο επικεντρώνεται κάποιος στο χρέος, τόσο αλληθωρίζει στα μόνιμα προβλήματα του κράτους μας που δημιούργησαν τα χρέη. Για την ακρίβεια, η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι πάρα πολλοί μιλάνε για οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από αυτά που πρέπει να γίνουν γα να πάψουμε να φτιάχνουμε καινούργια χρέη. Και, σε παρακαλώ, ας μην τιμωρηθώ τώρα με μια επανάληψη απ' όσα έχεις γράψει ως τώρα για το χρέος. Τα διάβασα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι "εμμονή". Εγώ το θεωρώ ρεαλισμό στην βάση ενός κτγμ πολύ λογικού επιχειρήματος: το χρέος γίνεται σημαντικό πρόβλημα όταν πνίγει το κράτος από άποψη εξόδων και στραγγαλίζει την αγορά. Τι να κάνουμε, είναι τρομερό πρόβλημα ότι δανειζόμασταν με εξαιρετικά υψηλά επιτόκια, που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να διογκωθεί το χρέος και να μην μένει περιθώριο στο κράτος να ξοδέψει για παραγωγικούς σκοπούς· ας πούμε για εκσυγχρονισμό και παιδεία, που θα δημιουργούσαν έναν αντιφαύλο κύκλο. Περισσότερος εκσυγχρονισμός και εκπολιτισμός του κράτους και της κοινωνίας = καλύτερη λειτουργία του κράτους και της κοινωνίας = περισσότερη παραγωγικότητα = περισσότεροι πόροι διαθέσιμοι στο κράτος για να ξοδευτούν για παραγωγικούς σκοπούς. Αν είσαι σε μια κατάσταση που ακόμα και με τέλειο περιορισμό των εξόδων σου πρέπει να δίνεις τα υπόλοιπα για τόκους, δεν σου μένει περιθώριο να καλυτερεύσεις το κράτος (και την κοινωνία. Πολύ σημαντικό). Πώς αλλιώς μπορείς ρεαλιστικά να εκσυγχρονίσεις την χώρα σου; Με δημόσιες αγορεύσεις ή με απαγορεύσεις;


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2015)

Μα, αν νομίζεις ότι μόνο με λεφτά μπορείς να εκσυγχρονίσεις τη χώρα, αποκλείεται να συνεννοηθούμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2015)

Όχι μόνο με λεφτά. Αλλά κυρίως με λεφτά. Ακόμη κι αυτά που φαίνεται να μην κοστίζουν κάτι, στην πραγματικότητα κοστίζουν. Μερικές φορές μάλιστα κοστίζουν πολύ περισσότερο από άμεσα έξοδα εκσυγχρονισμού. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και πράγματα που στ' αλήθεια δεν κοστίζουν αλλά αυτά συνήθως έχουν μικρή επίδραση σε οτιδήποτε. Θα ήθελα πάντως μερικά παραδείγματα εκσυγχρονισμού που δεν κοστίζει ή κοστίζει ελάχιστα (προκαταβολική σημείωση: οτιδήποτε περιλαμβάνει την λέξη "αξιολόγηση" κοστίζει και μάλιστα αρκετά, συνήθως δε παράγει αποτελέσματα αρκετά μακροπρόθεσμα, εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για εδραιωμένο και σωστά στημένο μηχανισμό, οπότε όμως θα αποδίδει μάλλον σωστά).

Στην ουσία, αν δεν έχεις περιθώριο ευελιξίας, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ουσιώδεις δομικές αλλαγές είτε γιατί απαιτούν χρήμα ή χρόνο (και εμμέσως χρήμα. Αυτή η εξίσωση είναι κυριολεκτική όταν αφορά κράτη).


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Θα ήθελα πάντως μερικά παραδείγματα εκσυγχρονισμού που δεν κοστίζει ή κοστίζει ελάχιστα



ΟΚ. Βάλ' το σ' αυτά που σου χρωστάω. Συν εκείνο στο νήμα της παιδείας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> ΟΚ. Βάλ' το σ' αυτά που σου χρωστάω. Συν εκείνο στο νήμα της παιδείας.



Πρόσεξε, γιατί αυξάνεται το χρέος σου.:)


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Πρόσεξε, γιατί αυξάνεται το χρέος σου.:)



Μόνο που φοβάμαι ότι και στην περίπτωση μου το πρόβλημα είναι θεσμικό, λειτουργικό, πρακτικό κυρίως και δευτερευόντως οικονομικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μόνο που φοβάμαι ότι και στην περίπτωση μου το πρόβλημα είναι θεσμικό, λειτουργικό, πρακτικό κυρίως και δευτερευόντως οικονομικό.



Όχι, όχι. Διαφωνώ. *Θεσμοί *υπάρχουν (email, Lexilogia) και είναι *λειτουργικότατοι *όσο και πρακτικοί στην χρήση. *Πρακτικό* πρόβλημα θα είχες αν δεν είχες πισί ή Ίντερνετ ή σερνότανε. Μάλλον θέμα *οικονομίας *χρόνου είναι. :):)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 15, 2015)

Εταιρεία περιορισμένης ιστορικής ευθύνης


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> Και, σε παρακαλώ, ας μην τιμωρηθώ τώρα με μια επανάληψη απ' όσα έχεις γράψει ως τώρα για το χρέος. Τα διάβασα.



Γέλασα. 
Αλλά μετά είδα το 2898. 
Και το πήδησα και πήγα στο 2899.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2015)

Έτσι δημιουργούνται οι προκαταβολικές εντυπώσεις. Αν δεν διαβάζεις μετά υποθέτεις τι έγραψα. Βέβαια αν συμφωνείς με το #2899, μπορείς κι εσύ να συνεισφέρεις σ' αυτό που ζήτησα απ' τον nickel:

_Θα ήθελα πάντως μερικά παραδείγματα εκσυγχρονισμού που δεν κοστίζει ή κοστίζει ελάχιστα.

_Take your time_._


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 16, 2015)

Να δώσω εγώ ένα παράδειγμα;

«Με τη δημοσίευση του παρόντος νόμου καταργούνται οι πάσης φύσεως κρατήσεις υπέρ τρίτων».

Με ένα νόμο του ενός άρθρου.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> «Με τη δημοσίευση του παρόντος νόμου καταργούνται οι πάσης φύσεως κρατήσεις υπέρ τρίτων».


Και πριν αρχίσουν τα «ναι μεν αλλά» για να φύγει η μπάλα για εξέδρα, να σημειωθεί ένα παράδειγμα: το αγγελιόσημο. Αντιγράφω:

Το αγγελιόσημο είναι ένα τέλος *υπέρ των ταμείων των εργαζομένων στις εφημερίδες και τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα. *
Πρωτοθεσπίστηκε το 1941 από την κατοχική κυβέρνηση Τσολάκογλου για τις επί πληρωμή δημοσιεύσεις και διαφημίσεις εις τας εν Π. Ελλάδι εκδιδομένας ημερησίας εφημερίδας εξαιρέσει των εφημερίδων Ηπείρου και Θεσσαλίας (άρθρο 3 Ν.Δ.465/1941). 
Το 1967 επεκτάθηκε στις μη ημερήσιες εφημερίδες Αθήνας και Θεσσαλονίκης και στο ραδιόφωνο των ενόπλων δυνάμεων (άρθρο 11 Α.Ν.248/1967). Το 1973 επεκτάθηκε στα περιοδικά και τα κρατικά κανάλια και εξαιρέθηκε το ευρύτερο δημόσιο (Ν.Δ.1344/1973). Το 1989 επεκτάθηκε και στα ιδιωτικά ραδιόφωνα και κανάλια (Ν.1866/1989), για να αναδιαρθρωθεί το 1996 με το άρθρο 12 του Ν.2328/95, όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το άρθρο 33 του Ν.2429/96 που ισχύει ως σήμερα, αλλά τροποποιείται ξανά με το πέμπτο άρθρο του Ν.4277/2014 (όπως και αυτό τροποποιήθηκε με το άρθρο 83 του Ν.4307/2014), με έναρξη ισχύος την 1η Ιουλίου 2015.

Επιβάλλεται στις διαφημίσεις που καταχωρούνται στα έντυπα και μεταδίδονται από τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα. Στα πλαίσια της θεσμοθετημένης συνδρομής τους στη διαδικασία απόδοσης του τέλους, τα μέσα οφείλουν να αναγράφουν (χωρίς να το χρεώνουν) το ορθώς υπολογισμένο αγγελιόσημο στα παραστατικά τους και να επισυνάπτουν σε αυτά ορθώς συμπληρωμένο το έντυπο κατάθεσης αγγελιοσήμου.

Τα ποσοστά του αγγελιοσήμου είναι: 
*20,0%* για διαφημίσεις σε έντυπα μέσα (εφημερίδες, περιοδικά) Αθήνας και Θεσσαλονίκης
*16,0%* για διαφημίσεις στις ημερήσιες (μόνο) εφημερίδες της Θεσσαλονίκης
*21,5%* για διαφημίσεις σε ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα (ραδιόφωνο, τηλεόραση)​
Μαντέψτε σε ποιον μετακυλίεται το κόστος της διαφήμισης υπέρ ταμείου δημοσιογράφων :angry:


----------



## rogne (Mar 16, 2015)

Για να τα λέμε όλα, βέβαια, το αγγελιόσημο υποκαθιστά εργοδοτικές εισφορές _και _κρατική χρηματοδότηση του εν λόγω ταμείου. Να βλέπουμε δηλαδή και ποιος κερδίζει από αυτό, όχι μόνο ποιος χάνει.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2015)

Κακώς τα αντικαθιστά, αν είναι όντως έτσι. Να σημειωθεί ωστόσο ότι μιλάμε για υπέρογκα ποσά, καθώς οι τηλεοπτικές τουλάχιστον διαφημίσεις κοστίζουν πανάκριβα.


----------



## rogne (Mar 16, 2015)

Να προσθέσω ότι είναι καθιερωμένη πρακτική πλέον στους ομίλους των ΜΜΕ να τιμολογούνται διαφημίσεις για τα σάιτ των ομίλων (όπου δεν υπάρχει αγγελιόσημο), αν και αφορούν Τύπο και ραδιοτηλεόραση. Έτσι μικρό το κακό για όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους, πλην του ταμείου φυσικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2015)

Και έτσι και αλλιώς, εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται να είναι ιδιαίτερα λογικό σύστημα συνταξιοδότησης. Θα πρέπει να τελειώσουν τέτοιες εξαιρέσεις και να βρουν γρήγορα καθολική λύση για το συνταξιοδοτικό, να μην είναι εξοντωτικό το κραχ του.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 16, 2015)

Ώστε είναι δικαιολογημένο το αγγελιόσημο γιατί ωφελεί το ταμείο των δημοσιογράφων! Μα τότε γιατί να μην επεκταθεί το σύστημα σε άλλες κατηγορίες εργαζομένων; Μόνο οι δημοσιογράφοι θα έχουν τέτοιο προνόμιο; Να έχουν και οι παπουτσήδες, τα γκαρσόνια, οι σκουπιδιάρηδες. *Οι μεταφραστές*!!!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Και πριν αρχίσουν τα «ναι μεν αλλά» για να φύγει η μπάλα για εξέδρα, να σημειωθεί ένα παράδειγμα: το αγγελιόσημο



Μ' αρέσει που προκαταβάλλεις και την απάντηση και ότι θα είναι εκτός θέματος.

Πρώτα απ' όλα, οι πάσης φύσεως κρατήσεις είναι χρήματα. Η οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή σε ό,τι αφορά χρήματα συνιστά αλλαγή με κόστος. Εν προκειμένω, οι κρατήσεις υπέρ τρίτων καταλήγουν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις σε πράγματα που αλλιώς θα πλήρωνε το κράτος είτε άμεσα είτε μέσω επιχορηγήσεων. Άσχετα αν πρέπει ή όχι να καταργηθούν -δεν σχολιάζω το μέτρο-, δεν συνιστούν παράδειγμα εκσυγχρονισμού *χωρίς *κόστος. Παραδείγματος χάριν, από κάπου θα πρέπει το κράτος να καλύψει την απώλεια των εσόδων που είχε από τις κρατήσεις υπέρ ΕΜΠ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Άσχετα αν πρέπει ή όχι να καταργηθούν -δεν σχολιάζω το μέτρο-, δεν συνιστούν παράδειγμα εκσυγχρονισμού *χωρίς *κόστος. Παραδείγματος χάριν, από κάπου θα πρέπει το κράτος να καλύψει την απώλεια των εσόδων που είχε από τις κρατήσεις υπέρ ΕΜΠ.



Να μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω. Αν (όλως υποθετικό παράδειγμα) παίρνεις 1.000 ευρώ από λάθος πηγή και, μετά τον εκσυγχρονισμό, τα παίρνεις από άλλη πηγή, δεν υπάρχει κόστος — ή, για την ακρίβεια, το κόστος επιβαρύνει τη δεύτερη πηγή αποκλειστικά. Το κράτος έπαιρνε το Χ ποσό από την Α πηγή και τώρα παίρνει το ίδιο ποσό από τη Β πηγή. Δεν υπάρχει κόστος. Αν είναι πιο λογικό να πληρώνει η Β πηγή, έχουμε εξορθολογισμό. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, το κράτος πάντα θα λειτουργεί με ισοδύναμα.


----------



## rogne (Mar 16, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Ώστε είναι δικαιολογημένο το αγγελιόσημο γιατί ωφελεί το ταμείο των δημοσιογράφων! Μα τότε γιατί να μην επεκταθεί το σύστημα σε άλλες κατηγορίες εργαζομένων; Μόνο οι δημοσιογράφοι θα έχουν τέτοιο προνόμιο; Να έχουν και οι παπουτσήδες, τα γκαρσόνια, οι σκουπιδιάρηδες. *Οι μεταφραστές*!!!



Οι μεταφραστές δεν έχουν μεν αγγελιόσημο, έχουν όμως κι αυτοί ένα φόρο υπέρ τρίτων (από κοινού με συγγραφείς κι εκδότες), αυτόν που εισπράττει ο ΟΣΔΕΛ από φωτοτυπικά, δισκέτες κλπ. Κατά τα λοιπά, βλ. παραπάνω. Και, προφανώς, ένα σύστημα που βασίστηκε σε κατοχικό νόμο για να γλιτώσει τους εργοδότες των ΜΜΕ από εισφορές και το κράτος από δαπάνες, τι λογική να 'χει; Το μόνο λογικό είναι η κατάληξή του: κανείς πια δεν το πληρώνει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2015)

Κι εμένα θα μου επιτρέψεις με την σειρά μου να διαφωνήσω. Εξαρτάται το ποσό. Δεν διαφωνώ στο να είναι όλες οι κρατήσεις ανταποδοτικές, αλλά υπάρχουν κρατήσεις μέσα σε όλα αυτά που δεν γίνεται να είναι ανταποδοτικές. Πολλά απ' αυτά είναι πρόχειρη κάλυψη κάποιας τρύπας. Για να τα καλύψει απ' αλλού το κράτος, θα πρέπει να αυξήσει κάποιον γενικό φόρο (αν το ποσό είναι αρκετά μεγάλο για να δικαιολογήσει κάλυψη από γενική φορολογία, αλλιώς μαζί με την κράτηση θα εξαφανιστεί και το έσοδο για τον τρίτο). Η αύξηση γενικής φορολογίας συνιστά κόστος για τους πολίτες και την κατανάλωση, που πιθανότατα θα έχει αρνητική επίπτωση στο ΑΕΠ = φαυλοκυκλικό κόστος για το κράτος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2015)

Helle, εξορθολογισμός σημαίνει να κάνεις τα πράγματα λογικότερα. Είναι καλό πράμα, όπως και να το κάνουμε. Εκεί που μπορείς να διαφωνήσεις είναι στο κατά πόσο η άλφα ή η βήτα επιλογή είναι λογική, κατά πόσο αποτελεί εξορθολογισμό. Αν διαφωνείς με την επιλογή μου, πες ότι δεν είναι αυτό που θα έκανες εσύ. Αλλά ο εξορθολογισμός θα έχει μηδενικό κόστος για το κράτος αφού θα είναι ισοδύναμο, συν το κέρδος του εξορθολογισμού. Αλλιώς δεν είναι εξορθολογισμός. Μη μου σπαταλάς το χρόνο με στρεψοδικίες πολιτικάντη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

Μα είδες ότι δεν διαφώνησα ούτε με το ότι είναι εξορθολογισμός ούτε με το ότι καλό πράγμα είναι να το κάνουμε. Διαφωνώ όμως με τον ισχυρισμό ότι δεν έχει κόστος. Εξήγησα γιατί έχει. Θέλεις να πιάσουμε για παράδειγμα διάφορες κρατήσεις υπέρ ΟΓΑ σε άσχετα πράγματα; Ναι, να καταργηθούν. Ναι, είναι εξορθολογισμός. Ναι, καλό πράγμα είναι που το κάνουμε. Όχι, δεν είναι χωρίς κόστος. Πώς είναι χωρίς κόστος αφού από κάπου αλλού πρέπει να καλυφθούν αυτά τα έσοδα του ΟΓΑ; Με ποιους τρόπους μπορούν να καλυφθούν αυτά τα έσοδα; Με κρατική επιχορήγηση ή αύξηση των εισφορών των άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενων (των ασφαλισμένων στον ΟΓΑ). Το ιδανικό που έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ισοδύναμη πηγή εσόδων είναι ιδανικό: δεν ισχύει παρά για κάποιες απ' αυτές τις κρατήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2015)

Όταν λέω ότι δεν θα έχει κόστος, προφανώς εννοώ ότι δεν θα έχει _επιπλέον_ κόστος για το κράτος. Δεν είναι σαφές από την περιγραφή που κάνω; Ο εξορθολογισμός δεν σημαίνει πάντα ότι με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο εξαφανίζεται κάποια δαπάνη, κάποια αντιπαραγωγική διαδικασία. Καλύπτεις τη δαπάνη με πιο έξυπνο τρόπο. Κάνεις τη διαδικασία με άλλον τρόπο. Πετυχαίνεις το αποτέλεσμα με καλύτερο τρόπο. Το κέρδος του εξορθολογισμού μπορεί βεβαίως να είναι άμεσα οικονομικό. Αλλά μπορεί να είναι έμμεσα. Μπορεί να είναι σε βάθος χρόνου. Μπορεί να είναι μη άμεσα οικονομικό, αλλά να συνεπάγεται λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία για τον πολίτη. Μπορεί να είναι η βελτίωση της γενικότερης ψυχολογίας και του οικονομικού κλίματος. Και ξανά: επιδιώκεις την ορθολογική λύση γιατί στο τέλος πάντα το ορθολογικό θα κερδίζει. Αρκεί να μπορούμε να το ορίσουμε σωστά και να το επιδιώξουμε από κοινού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

Η μαγική ατάκα βρίσκεται στην μέση του ποστ σου. "Μπορεί να είναι σε βάθος χρόνου". Συμφωνώ τρισαπολύτως. Αυτό ξελαρυγγιάζομαι πληκτρολογιακώς να λέω εδώ και τόσο καιρό, εδώ και τόσα ποστ. Ξοδεύεις σήμερα, κερδίζεις αύριο. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να εξορθολογίσεις, να χτίσεις, να βελτιώσεις κάτι χωρίς να βάλεις στην εξίσωσή σου χρήμα. Δεν υπάρχει πραγματικά ανέξοδη βελτίωση του οτιδήποτε. Υπάρχουν όλων των ειδών τα *βελτιωτικά *φρούτα: αλλαγές με μικρό/μεγάλο κόστος και μικρό/μεγάλο κέρδος άμεσα/μακροπρόθεσμα. Βέβαια το φρούτο που σπανίζει περισσότερο είναι η αλλαγή με μικρό κόστος και μεγάλο κέρδος άμεσα. Αυτό συνήθως απαιτεί μεγάλο ρίσκο ή ριζοσπαστική αλλαγή που δεν τολμάμε γιατί έχουμε μάθει μια ζωή στα ίδια. Η ουσία όμως είναι ότι όλες οι βελτιωτικές κινήσεις που οδηγούν σε καλύτερο κράτος απαιτούν χρήματα. Το πώς θα δοθούν τα χρήματα δεν έχει σημασία, σημασία έχει ότι έχουν άμεσο ή έμμεσο κόστος για το ίδιο το κράτος.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν υπάρχει κόστος που το επωμίζεται κάποιος και δεν είναι ταυτόχρονα κόστος για το κράτος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2015)

Προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις, δεν λέω κάτι δύσκολο, μην προσπαθείς να το πας εκεί που θέλεις εσύ.

Αν το κράτος ξοδεύει Α με χαζό τρόπο και το ίδιο αυτό Α το ξοδέψει με έξυπνο τρόπο, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει κόστος. Δεν θα χρειαστεί να δανειστεί τα λεφτά. Θα πάρει τα λεφτά από το ένα μέρος και θα τα πάει σε άλλο. Και επειδή ο δεύτερος τρόπος είναι πιο έξυπνος, θα προκύψει κέρδος απ' αυτό. Ή θα χρειαστεί εντέλει να ξοδέψει λιγότερα ή τα ίδια λεφτά θα έχουν καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.

Το σύνολο της συζήτησης στην Ευρώπη έχει σχέση με αυτό. Αν είναι αδύνατο να το καταλάβεις, πάει καταστράφηκε η Ευρώπη.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2015)

rogne said:


> Οι μεταφραστές δεν έχουν μεν αγγελιόσημο, έχουν όμως κι αυτοί ένα φόρο υπέρ τρίτων (από κοινού με συγγραφείς κι εκδότες), αυτόν που εισπράττει ο ΟΣΔΕΛ από φωτοτυπικά, δισκέτες κλπ. Κατά τα λοιπά, βλ. παραπάνω.



Αστειεύεσαι, μάλλον. Εγώ έχω μεταφράσει περίπου 20 βιβλία και γι' αυτά παίρνω γύρω στα 250 ευρώ το χρόνο μικτά, δηλαδή μετά την παρακράτηση του 20% καθαρά κοντά στα 200 ευρώ.

Μια διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση 20 δευτερολέπτων κόστιζε πριν καμιά 10ετία 3.000 ευρώ, ήτοι 500 ευρώ αγγελιόσημο. Πόσο κοστίζει σήμερα θα ενημερώσω μόλις ξυπνήσει η κουμπάρα μου που είναι διαφημίστρια. Τα 500 αυτά ευρώ τα πληρώνω κάθε φορά που πάω σουπερμάρκετ. 

Το λογικότερο θα ήταν να πάψουν επιτέλους αυτές οι κρυφές κρατήσεις και να πληρώνουν όλοι ισοδύναμες εισφορές και, το κυριότερο, να παίρνουν ισοδύναμες συντάξεις που να αντιστοιχούν σε αυτές τις εισφορές.


----------



## rogne (Mar 17, 2015)

Δεν αστειεύομαι, φόροι υπέρ τρίτων είναι και τα δύο. Τι πάει να πει ότι ο ένας αποδίδει "λίγα" στους μεν και "πολλά" στους δε, ιδίως όταν οι μεν είναι άτομα και οι δε ταμείο; Τι πληρώνει τώρα εμμέσως ο καθένας λόγω αυτών των φόρων, άλλη ιστορία, πολύ πιο περίπλοκη από ένα μίζερο αγγελιόσημο. Ας μην πιστεύουμε ότι οι τιμές (των διαφημιζόμενων προϊόντων) θα πέσουν αν καταργηθεί αυτό, γιατί, επαναλαμβάνω, στην πράξη έχει καταργηθεί εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό, και δεν βλέπω τις τιμές να έχουν πάρει ακριβώς την κάτω βόλτα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2015)

Τι πάει να πει «έχει καταργηθεί στην πράξη»; Θέλεις να πεις ότι πια δεν πληρώνεται αγγελιόσημο σε ραδιόφωνο, τηλεοράσεις και εφημερίδες/περιοδικά; 

Κατά τα λοιπά, αφού είναι μίζερο το αγγελιόσημο και κουβέντα να γίνεται, ας το αποποιηθεί το αντίστοιχο ταμείο και να το παίρνει ο ΟΑΕΕ. Ευχαρίστως παραχωρώ τα δικαιώματά μου από τον ΟΣΔΕΛ, αφού και η σύγκριση δεν έχει νόημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2015)

Το αγγελιόσημο έχει καταργηθεί με κάποιον μνημονιακό νόμο, νομίζω.

Επί της αρχής, οι φόροι υπέρ τρίτων δεν είναι αναγκαστικά κακοί ή καλοί. Και οι ασφαλιστικές κρατήσεις είναι, ουσιαστικά, φόροι υπέρ τρίτων (αφού οι συντάξεις που πληρώνονται δεν έχουν απόλυτη συσχέτιση με τις κρατήσεις), αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι «απλοί» φόροι είναι... υπέρ τρίτων. Οι φόροι υπέρ τρίτων θεσπίζονταν συνήθως στοχευμένα, για την κάλυψη *μιας έκτακτης ανάγκης*, αλλά στη συνέχεια έμεναν ακλόνητοι και μετά τη λήξη της άμεσης αναγκαιότητάς τους, δημιουργώντας στρώσεις αδιαφάνειας και εκμετάλλευσης του συνόλου από ισχυρές επιμέρους κοινωνικές ομάδες, που δεν τους χρειάζονταν πια για την κάλυψη της άμεσης ανάγκης τους.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το αγγελιόσημο έχει καταργηθεί με κάποιον μνημονιακό νόμο, νομίζω.


Α, οκ, δεν το ήξερα. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## rogne (Mar 17, 2015)

Δρ., είμαι (σχεδόν) σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει καταργηθεί ακόμα. Εξήγησα παραπάνω τι σημαίνει "έχει καταργηθεί στην πράξη" (τιμολόγηση καταχωρήσεων ως ιντερνετικών).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2015)

«Νομίζω», είπα κι εγώ. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Τα 500 αυτά ευρώ τα πληρώνω κάθε φορά που πάω σουπερμάρκετ.



Αυτό δεν ισχύει καθόλου. Το κόστος της διαφήμισης δεν αυξάνει την τιμή των προϊόντων στα σούπερ μάρκετ γιατί δουλεύουν με συμβάσεις. Αν ήταν έτσι, η τιμή του προϊόντος θα ανεβοκατέβαινε, μιας και τα περισσότερα προϊόντα ΔΕΝ διαφημίζονται τακτικά. Το σούπερ λέει "θα μου δώσεις το προϊόν σ' αυτήν την τιμή ή/και μ' αυτήν την έκπτωση. Τέλος". Αν νομίζεις ότι ο παραγωγός ενσωματώνει την διαφήμιση -και πολύ περισσότερο το αγγελιόσημο- στην τιμή του προϊόντος απατάσαι. Ενσωμάτωση στην τιμή του προϊόντος κάνουν οι εταιρείες που έχουν τακτικό προϋπολογισμό για διαφημίσεις, όπως π.χ. η κόκα κόλα. Αλλά αυτά τα προϊόντα, λόγω των ποταμιών ποσότητας που παράγονται, επηρεάζονται από ελάχιστα ως καθόλου (π.χ. για την κόκα κόλα συγκεκριμένα τα έξοδα του αγγελιόσημου πρέπει να αντιστοιχούν σε λιγότερο από ένα λεπτό ανά λίτρο). Επίσης υπάρχουν πολύ πιο σοβαρά έξοδα από την διαφήμιση για τον παραγωγό όταν μπαίνει στο σούπερ μάρκετ. Για παράδειγμα το ράφι τοποθέτησης είναι ένα πολύ πιο σημαντικό κόστος, όπως και η έκπτωση που ζητάει το σούπερ μάρκετ, η οποία δεν είναι one-off έξοδο. Και δεν έχει να κάνει με την ποσότητα, παρεμπιπτόντως, έχει να κάνει με την προώθηση που παρέχει το σούπερ μάρκετ σαν μέρος συγκέντρωσης του καταναλωτικού κοινού.

Συμφωνώ, επαναλαμβάνω για πολλοστή φορά, ότι είναι ηλίθιο και πρέπει να καταργηθεί, αλλά όχι ότι ανεβάζει και το κόστος των προϊόντων στα σούπερ. Όχι.



Palavra said:


> Το λογικότερο θα ήταν να πάψουν επιτέλους αυτές οι κρυφές κρατήσεις και να πληρώνουν όλοι ισοδύναμες εισφορές και, το κυριότερο, να παίρνουν ισοδύναμες συντάξεις που να αντιστοιχούν σε αυτές τις εισφορές.



Εννοείται. Μπορεί να πανικοβληθούν μερικοί που πλήρωναν περισσότερα αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς να είναι βιώσιμο το ασφαλιστικό σύστημα. Προσωπικά μάλιστα θα προτιμούσα να καταργηθούν τελείως οι εισφορές και να λειτουργεί το σύστημα καθαρά από φορολογικά έσοδα, έστω κι αν αυτό σήμαινε την προσωρινή ή ακόμα και μόνιμη αύξηση της άμεσης φορολογίας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το κόστος της διαφήμισης δεν αυξάνει την τιμή των προϊόντων στα σούπερ μάρκετ γιατί δουλεύουν με συμβάσεις.



Περίεργες οικονομικές θεωρίες έχεις. Εδώ ξαφνικά βλέπουμε έναν συντελεστή κόστους να μην επηρεάζει τις τιμές... Θα πρέπει να ξαναμελετήσω τα οικονομικούλια που ήξερα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν ήταν έτσι, η τιμή του προϊόντος θα ανεβοκατέβαινε, μιας και τα περισσότερα προϊόντα ΔΕΝ διαφημίζονται τακτικά.


Την αναγωγή ενός παράγοντα κόστους σε εποχιακή ή ετήσια περίοδο, π.χ. δεν την σκέφτεσαι καθόλου;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εννοείται. Μπορεί να πανικοβληθούν μερικοί που *πλήρωναν *περισσότερα αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς να είναι βιώσιμο το ασφαλιστικό σύστημα.




Το άλλο που προτείνεις είναι μέτρο του μνημονίου, αν δεν απατώμαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Την αναγωγή ενός παράγοντα κόστους σε εποχιακή ή ετήσια περίοδο, π.χ. δεν την σκέφτεσαι καθόλου;



Μα δεν υπάρχει. Δεν αυξομειώνονται οι τιμές λόγω διαφήμισης, το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Μπορείς να το παρατηρήσεις κι εσύ.



nickel said:


> Περίεργες οικονομικές θεωρίες έχεις. Εδώ ξαφνικά βλέπουμε έναν συντελεστή κόστους να μην επηρεάζει τις τιμές... Θα πρέπει να ξαναμελετήσω τα οικονομικούλια που ήξερα!



Είναι μικρός συντελεστής γιατί τα περισσότερα προϊόντα διαφημίζονται σχετικά σπάνια. *Είναι *κόστος για τον παραγωγό, όμως είναι αντιεμπορικό να αυξήσει την τιμή του προϊόντος του προσωρινά γιατί ξόδεψε σε μια οικονομική περίοδο για διαφήμιση, οπότε όλοι προτιμούν να επωμιστούν οι ίδιοι το κόστος παρά να χάσουν την ανταγωνιστικότητά τους (πράγμα που θα συμβεί αν για να μην σκαμπανεβάζουν την τιμή αποφασίσουν να αυξήσουν παγίως την τιμή). Τα προϊόντα που διαφημίζονται συχνά έχουν πολύ μεγάλη παραγωγή και η αναγωγή του κόστος ανά προϊόν είναι από ελάχιστη ως μηδενική. Όπως είπα, η κόκα κόλα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει την τιμή του λίτρου π.χ. από 1,20 σε 1,21.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Την αναγωγή ενός παράγοντα κόστους σε εποχιακή ή ετήσια περίοδο, π.χ. δεν την σκέφτεσαι καθόλου;





Hellegennes said:


> Μα δεν υπάρχει. Δεν αυξομειώνονται οι τιμές λόγω διαφήμισης, το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Μπορείς να το παρατηρήσεις κι εσύ.


Αχ, δεν σου λέει αυτό. Πρέπει να μεσολαβεί διερμηνέας; Σου λέει ότι έχουν αναγάγει το κόστος της διαφήμισης σε ετήσια βάση και στο χρεώνουν συνέχεια, χωρίς αυξομειώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2015)

Η κουβέντα για τη διαφήμιση μού θύμισε μια φορά που σε τηλεπαιχνίδι που παιζόταν στην ΕΡΤ οι υπεύθυνοι των ερωτήσεων έκαναν λάθος και έδωσαν χρήματα σε κάποιον παίκτη που δεν τα άξιζε — ή κάτι τέτοιο, δεν θυμάμαι τις λεπτομέρειες. Έγινε εκτενής συζήτηση και κριτική στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια και θυμάμαι κάποιους που φώναζαν αγανακτισμένοι ότι «αυτά είναι λεφτά που τα πληρώνουμε εμείς» επειδή η ΕΡΤ ήταν και είναι κανάλι που χρηματοδοτούν οι φορολογούμενοι (για την ακρίβεια, οι ηλεκτροδοτούμενοι). Γέλασα, βέβαια, επειδή οι αγανακτισμένοι πίστευαν ότι δεν πληρώνουν οι ίδιοι τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, ότι πρόκειται για χρήματα από το λεφτόδεντρο. Όπως όμως ξέρουμε, τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια χρηματοδοτούνται από τη διαφήμιση και η διαφήμιση είναι συντελεστής του κόστους των διαφημιζόμενων προϊόντων. Κάθε φορά που αγοράζουμε διαφημιζόμενο προϊόν πληρώνουμε το μισθό του Πρετεντέρη και τα έσοδα του Αλαφούζου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Αχ, δεν σου λέει αυτό. Πρέπει να μεσολαβεί διερμηνέας; Σου λέει ότι έχουν αναγάγει το κόστος της διαφήμισης σε ετήσια βάση και στο χρεώνουν συνέχεια, χωρίς αυξομειώσεις.



Κατάλαβα τι λέει και απάντησα μ' αυτό:

_*Είναι *κόστος για τον παραγωγό, όμως είναι αντιεμπορικό να αυξήσει την τιμή του προϊόντος του προσωρινά γιατί ξόδεψε σε μια οικονομική περίοδο για διαφήμιση, οπότε όλοι προτιμούν να επωμιστούν οι ίδιοι το κόστος παρά να χάσουν την ανταγωνιστικότητά τους (πράγμα που θα συμβεί αν για να μην σκαμπανεβάζουν την τιμή αποφασίσουν να αυξήσουν παγίως την τιμή).

_Ισχύει γενικά στην αγορά ότι ο διαφημιζόμενος είναι αυτός που συχνότερα επωμίζεται το κόστος της διαφήμισης, μειώνοντας το ποσοστό του κέρδους του. Δεν τον συμφέρει ούτε να αυξομειώνει την τιμή ούτε να έχει προϋπολογισμένο στην τελική τιμή του προϊόντος το κόστος μελλοντικής διαφήμισης, ειδικά αν δεν έχει τακτικό προϋπολογισμό για την διαφήμιση του προϊόντος, όπως γίνεται με την συντριπτική πλειονότητα των προϊόντων. Αυτός που θα προτιμήσει να επωμιστεί το κόστος, όταν προκύψει, θα έχει ανταγωνιστικότερη τιμή.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν τον συμφέρει ούτε να αυξομειώνει την τιμή *ούτε να έχει προϋπολογισμένο στην τελική τιμή του προϊόντος το κόστος μελλοντικής διαφήμισης*, ειδικά αν δεν έχει τακτικό προϋπολογισμό για την διαφήμιση του προϊόντος, όπως γίνεται με την συντριπτική πλειονότητα των προϊόντων. Αυτός που *θα προτιμήσει να επωμιστεί το κόστος,* όταν προκύψει, θα έχει ανταγωνιστικότερη τιμή.


Θα αστειεύεσαι βέβαια. Η διαφήμιση έχει τακτικό προϋπολογισμό. Μπορεί να γίνεται στοχευμένα σε συγκεκριμένες περιόδους, αλλά το κόστος της ενσωματώνεται στην τιμή όλον τον χρόνο. Εκτός αν μιλάς για τη βιοτεχνία του μπάρμπα-Κώστα με τον ίδιο και δύο υπαλλήλους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2015)

Η διαφήμιση μπαίνει στο κοστολόγιο όπως κάθε άλλη δαπάνη. Το τι κάνει ο παραγωγός ως προς τη συμπίεση ή μη του κέρδους του δεν έχει να κάνει με συγκεκριμένο κονδύλι, με συγκεκριμένο συντελεστή κόστους. Γίνεται καμιά φορά αυτός ο διαχωρισμός σε καταστάσεις όπου ακούς να λένε «Θα απορροφήσουμε την αύξηση του ΦΠΑ, δεν θα αυξήσουμε τις τιμές», αλλά πρόκειται για περιστασιακή διατύπωση. Στην επόμενη κοστολόγηση θα μπουν όλα τα έξοδα στο ίδιο καλάθι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

Δεν μιλάω για την βιοτεχνία του μπαρμπα-Κώστα ούτε της Κυρα-κούλας. Μιλάω για κανονικά προϊόντα που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο, όπως π.χ. γεμιστά μπισκότα Παπαδοπούλου, κρουασάν μόλτο, τάιντ, μπεϊμπιλίνο... τέτοια πράγματα. Πόσο συχνά βλέπεις διαφημίσεις για τέτοια προϊόντα; Μια φορά τον χρόνο; Μια στα δύο χρόνια; Και πιστεύεις ότι ενσωματώνουν το κόστος αυτής της μιας διαφήμισης στο πάγιο κόστος του προϊόντος; Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση, το κόστος θα το επωμιστεί ο ενδιάμεσος, ο χονδρέμπορος ή ο πωλητής λιανικής, σε μορφή μείωσης ποσοστού. Π.χ. πράγματι τα προϊόντα που διαφημίζονται συχνότερα έχουν προτεινόμενες λιανικές τιμές με μικρότερο περιθώριο κέρδους για τους εμπόρους. Πάντως δεν είναι κόστος που φτάνει στον καταναλωτή. Δεν αποκλείω βέβαια εντελώς το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχουν κάποια ελάχιστα προϊόντα στα οποία να συμβαίνει αυτό. Πάντως δεν είναι ο κανόνας ούτε με σφαίρες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η διαφήμιση μπαίνει στο κοστολόγιο όπως κάθε άλλη δαπάνη. Το τι κάνει ο παραγωγός ως προς τη συμπίεση ή μη του κέρδους του δεν έχει να κάνει με συγκεκριμένο κονδύλι, με συγκεκριμένο συντελεστή κόστους.



Φυσικά και μπαίνει στο κοστολόγιο. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να συζητάμε τέτοιο πράγμα; Όλα τα έξοδα είναι μέρος του κόστους. Για το αν επιβαρύνει την τελική τιμή λέμε. Πολλά κόστη προκύπτουν για μια εταιρεία αλλά δεν υπολογίζονται όλα στον ίδιο βαθμό στο τελικό κόστος του προϊόντος, αλλιώς καμμιά εταιρεία δεν θα έμπαινε μέσα από πιέσεις λόγω αύξησης κόστους παραγωγής, διοίκησης, διάθεσης και διανομής ή άλλων εξωγενών παραγόντων.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μιλάω για την βιοτεχνία του μπαρμπα-Κώστα ούτε της Κυρα-κούλας. Μιλάω για κανονικά προϊόντα που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο, όπως π.χ. γεμιστά μπισκότα Παπαδοπούλου, κρουασάν μόλτο, τάιντ, μπεϊμπιλίνο... τέτοια πράγματα.


Αυτό είναι αντίστροφο φαινόμενο Μπάαντερ Μάινχοφ ή πως το λέγαμε, ρώτα κι εμάς που τα ψάχνουμε. Τα Babylino, Πάμπερς κλπ βγάζουν διαφημίσεις πολύ συχνά, κατά περιόδους ίσως και αρκετές φορές την εβδομάδα. Για την ακρίβεια, όλα αυτά τα προϊόντα που λες εμφανίζονται σχεδον καθημερινά σε τηλεοράσεις και έντυπα. Απλώς ανάλογα με την ώρα που επιλέγεις να δεις τηλεόραση θα δεις και άλλα προϊόντα. Π.χ. στα ημίχρονα του ποδοσφαίρου έχει «αντρικές» διαφημίσεις, ποτά, αυτοκίνητα, τέτοια.

Όσο για τον χοντρέμπορο ναι, είναι καλός άνθρωπος, θα υποστεί μείωση ποσοστού και δε θα τη φορτώσει σε σένα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

Περί διαφημιστικής δαπάνης (γιατί μ' αυτά που διαβάζουμε, θα ξεχάσουμε όσα ξέρουμε):
*Α. Συμβατικά μέσα*
http://www.advertising.gr/Article/9463/Oi-protagonistes-tis-dapanis/













*.
Β. Ψηφιακά μέσα*
http://www.sde.gr/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/IABGR_AdExQ1-14.pdf
http://www.sde.gr/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/IABGR_AdEx_Q2-14.pdf
http://www.sde.gr/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/IABGR_AdEx_Q3-14.pdf


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

ΥΓ Και στο αποπάνω δεν έχω συμπεριλάβει το κόστος τού BTLA, το οποίο είναι αναλογικά ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ για ποτά, τρόφιμα, καπνικά κ.ά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2015)

BTLA;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> BTLA;


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Below_the_line_(advertising)
Πολύ καλύτερο το γερμανικό: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Below-the-line


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2015)

Όπου διαπιστώνουμε από την *«Εικόνα σε βασικές κατηγορίες»*, ότι το 2014 ήταν αναμφίβολα μια χρονιά που έδειχνε ανάγλυφα μια τυπική χώρα σε ανθρωπιστική κρίση: +35% στα σούπερ, +30% στα ιατρικά-φαρμακευτικά, +22% στο Δημόσιο (=ευρωεκλογές!!!), +15% στα ΙΧΕ και +13% στη διασκέδαση (όσο ο μειωμένος ΦΠΑ ;)).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

Μα γι' αυτό λέω: πρέπει να μιλάμε με νούμερα, όχι με “αίσθηση”.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό είναι αντίστροφο φαινόμενο Μπάαντερ Μάινχοφ ή πως το λέγαμε, ρώτα κι εμάς που τα ψάχνουμε. Τα Babylino, Πάμπερς κλπ βγάζουν διαφημίσεις πολύ συχνά, κατά περιόδους ίσως και αρκετές φορές την εβδομάδα. Για την ακρίβεια, όλα αυτά τα προϊόντα που λες εμφανίζονται σχεδον καθημερινά σε τηλεοράσεις και έντυπα. Απλώς ανάλογα με την ώρα που επιλέγεις να δεις τηλεόραση θα δεις και άλλα προϊόντα. Π.χ. στα ημίχρονα του ποδοσφαίρου έχει «αντρικές» διαφημίσεις, ποτά, αυτοκίνητα, τέτοια.



Εμφανίζονται καθημερινά διαφημίσεις γι' αυτά; Ρε, παιδιά, τι λέμε τώρα; Πού εμφανίζονται καθημερινά διαφημίσεις για πάμπερς και μερέντες; Άλλο ότι οι διαφημίσεις είναι ανάλογες της ζώνης και του προγράμματος. Αλλά όχι ότι παίζουν και συχνά εκτός κι αν εννοείς ότι παίζουν συχνά διαφημίσεις όλων αυτών των προϊόντων γενικά, όχι για κάθε προϊόν χωριστά.



Palavra said:


> Όσο για τον χοντρέμπορο ναι, είναι καλός άνθρωπος, θα υποστεί μείωση ποσοστού και δε θα τη φορτώσει σε σένα.



Δεν έχει να κάνει με καλοσύνη ούτε με την ψυχή της μάνας του. Έχει να κάνει με τους νόμους του εμπορίου. Ο χονδρέμπορος ξέρει ότι αν μού φορτώσει την αύξηση θα πάω σε άλλον χονδρέμπορο (αυτός είναι ο λόγος π.χ. που το Makro μετατράπηκε σε σούπερ λιανικής: οι τιμές του ήταν παράλογες. Έναν μεγάλο αριθμό προϊόντων μού τα δίνει χοντρική σε τιμή μεγαλύτερη απ' ό,τι πουλάω αυτήν την στιγμή). Γενικά οι νόμοι της αγοράς είναι αδυσώπητοι. Υπάρχουν προϊόντα που μπορείς να παίξεις και άλλα που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Π.χ. δεν μπορείς να αυξήσεις την τιμή του γάλατος εκτός κι αν είσαι σε σούπερ προνομιακό/μονοπωλιακό μέρος. Κάποιο μέρος της αλυσίδας επωμίζεται το κόστος διάθεσης, πολύ σπανιότερα ο καταναλωτής. Για το γάλα, ας πούμε, εγώ το παίρνω 1,04 και το δίνω 1,10. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις εγώ είμαι αυτός που επωμίζεται το έξτρα κόστος. Ο Μαρινόπουλος το αγοράζει φθηνότερα, δηλαδή την διαφορά την πληρώνει ο παραγωγός (για το προνόμιο να βρίσκεται στα ράφια του Μαρινόπουλου). Πάντως δεν μετακυλίεται στον καταναλωτή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Μα γι' αυτό λέω: πρέπει να μιλάμε με νούμερα, όχι με “αίσθηση”.



Συμφωνώ. Γι' αυτό είπα ότι το κόστος διαφήμισης της κόκα κόλα πρέπει να είναι λιγότερο από 1 λεπτό / λίτρο, σύμφωνα με τους πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς που έκανα. Χαίρομαι που φέρνεις ακριβή στοιχεία που το επιβεβαιώνουν.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2015)

Άσε μας, ρε Χέλε, που θα μας πεις και πόσο συχνά παίζουν οι διαφημίσεις των Πάμπερς! Εμείς τρέχουμε να ανεφοδιαστούμε κάθε τρεις και λίγο, όχι εσύ :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Συμφωνώ. Γι' αυτό είπα ότι το κόστος διαφήμισης της κόκα κόλα πρέπει να είναι λιγότερο από 1 λεπτό / λίτρο, σύμφωνα με τους πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς που έκανα. Χαίρομαι που φέρνεις ακριβή στοιχεία που το επιβεβαιώνουν.


Αυτό είπαμε είναι το ATL κόστος συμβατικών μέσων (αυτό στο οποίο έχουμε αγγελιόσημο)· όπως βλέπουμε το 2014 ήταν 3.767.302€. Έξοδα για ATL σε digital μέσα και BTL/TTL δεν έχουμε (έχουμε ωστόσο λόγους να πιστεύουμε ότι δεν θα είναι και αμελητέα), αλλά αυτά δεν έχουν αγγελιόσημο (που 'ταν κι η αφορμή για την εν λόγω κουβέντα).

Παρεμπ υπάρχει και η αγορά του ραφιού, που ανέφερες, τα kickbacks στα σημεία πώλησης κττ· και από την οικονομική έκθεση της εταιρίας για το 2013 (και με σημαντική αύξηση σε σχέση με το 2012) βλέπουμε ότι η 3Ε έδωσε σε κίνητρα προς τους προμηθευτές 27,4 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, ενώ η The Coca Cola Company (TCCC) έδωσε άλλα 4,0 εκατομμύρια ευρώ απευθείας σε προμηθευτές ως κίνητρα πωλήσεων κι επίσης έδωσε και 0,6 εκατομμύρια ευρώ στην 3Ε σχετικά με τα έξοδα προώθησης και 2,9 εκατ. ευρώ σχετικά με το κόστος πωληθέντων. Ήδη δηλαδή έχουμε πιάσει τα 34,9 εκατ. ευρώ — κάπου εννιάμισι φορές το ATL κόστος! Η TCCC συμμετέχει πχ στο κόστος ψυκτικών μηχανημάτων και σε κινήσεις στήριξης της τιμής του προϊόντος· τέλος, συχνά διενεργεί επιπρόσθετες πληρωμές για την προώθηση πωλήσεων και διαφήμιση απευθείας στους προμηθευτές ως μέρος συμφωνιών κοινής προώθησης πωλήσεων (κινήσεις για τις οποίες δεν γνωρίζουμε τα αντίστοιχα ποσά). Αυτές οι κινήσεις πάντως στηρίζουν ένα μέρος και της ATL διαφήμισης των μεγάλων σουπερμάρκετ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχουν αυτά τα κόστη με την συζήτηση. Μιλούσαμε για το αγγελιόσημο και κατά πόσο επηρεάζει την τιμή των προϊόντων. Οι προωθητικές ενέργειες, τα μπόνους και τα λοιπά δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την συζήτηση. Υπόψιν ότι οι προωθητικές ενέργειες, οι οποίες λογίζονται σαν κόστος διάθεσης, όχι μόνο δεν αυξάνουν την τελική τιμή του προϊόντος αλλά αντίθετα την μειώνουν. Π.χ. η κόκα κόλα αυτόν τον καιρό τρέχει προωθητική ενέργεια μείωσης της τιμής στο 1,5 για τις 1,5λιτρες. Η εταιρεία καλύπτει την διαφορά από την προηγούμενη τιμή πώλησης του καταστήματος. Δηλαδή αν εγώ την έδινα 1,7 ευρώ, η κόκα κόλα μού δίνει 20 λεπτά ανά τεμάχιο ώστε να την κατεβάσω στην τιμή της προωθητικής ενέργειας. Αν κάποιος την έδινε 1,9, η εταιρεία καλείται να πληρώσει 40 λεπτά ανά τεμάχιο. Αυτά περιέχονται στα έξοδα που παραθέτεις. Είναι έξοδα που βαραίνουν την εταιρεία ενώ παράλληλα μειώνουν την τιμή του προϊόντος για τον καταναλωτή. Φυσικά η εταιρεία δεν το κάνει αυτό από την καλή της καρδιά. Είναι στρατηγική μάρκετινγκ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

Hellegennes, μήπως περνάς κρίση ανακλαστικής αντιδραστικότητας; Πρόσθεσα παρεμπιπτόντως τα στοιχεία της δεύτερης παραγράφου, επειδή στοιχειοθετούν κάτι το οποίο ανέφερες _εσύ _νωρίτερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2015)

Συγγνώμη, βιάστηκα και δεν το διάβασα καθαρά.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2015)

Έλλη, φιλική συμβουλή: step away from the keyboard, slowly. 
Δέκα σελίδες μηνύματα απο χτες, δεν σε προλαβαίνω! 
Αποτοξίνωση για ένα 24ωρο, καλύτερα 48ωρο. 
Κι οι υπόλοιποι βοηθήστε το το παιδί, κάντε κι εσείς μια αποτοξίνωση από το νήμα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2015)

http://www.bankingnews.gr/οικονομία...γής-που-είναι-κατατεθειμένα-στην-ελβετία.html

*Αδρανεί και σιωπά η Ελλάδα για τα εκατομμύρια της φοροδιαφυγής που είναι κατατεθειμένα στην Ελβετία*

Η Ελβετία έχει καταθέσει συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις για τακτοποίηση και νομιμοποίηση αδήλωτων περιουσιακών στοιχείων αναφέρουν ελβετικά ΜΜΕ

Την θέση ότι η ελληνική κυβέρνηση έχει αδρανήσει στο θέμα των δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ που είναι κατατεθειμένα στην Ελβετία και αποτελούν προϊόν φοροδιαφυγής διατύπωσε η ελβετική ραδιοτηλεόραση «RTS Info».
Σύμφωνα με το Αθηναϊκό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων, το ρεπορτάζ του «RTS Info» με τίτλο «Η Ελλάδα δεν φαίνεται να "εποφθαλμιά" τα εκατομμύρια της φοροδιαφυγής, τα κατατεθειμένα στην Ελβετία», υπογραμμίζει ότι «παρά τις επείγουσες χρηματικές ανάγκες η Αθήνα αδρανεί».
«Αυτή η αδράνεια μας εκπλήσσει ακόμα περισσότερο, με δεδομένο ότι η Ελβετία έκανε ήδη συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις στην Ελλάδα για την τακτοποίηση και νομιμοποίηση των αδήλωτων περιουσιακών στοιχείων» ανέφερε το ρεπορτάζ της ελβετικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης.
Σύμφωνα με το ρεπορτάζ, η τελευταία συνάντηση μεταξύ Βέρνης και Αθήνας, χρονολογείται από τις 4 Φεβρουαρίου 2014, οπότε η Ομοσπονδιακή Σύμβουλος (σσ: υπουργός Οικονομικών) Eveline Widmer-Schlumpf συναντήθηκε με τον Έλληνα τότε υπουργό Οικονομικών, Γιάννη Στουρνάρα, στον οποίο πρότεινε λύση για μια τακτοποίηση του παρελθόντος, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την εφαρμογή, σε διεθνές επίπεδο, της αυτόματης ανταλλαγής πληροφοριών ανάμεσα στα κράτη (για τις τραπεζικές καταθέσεις). 
«Παρ' όλα αυτά δεν έχουμε πάρει καμία απάντηση έως σήμερα, ούτε από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση, ούτε και από την καινούργια» εξήγησε στην εκπομπή, η Anne Cesar, μέλος του τμήματος Επικοινωνίας, του ελβετικού υφυπουργείου για Διεθνή Οικονομικά Θέματα.
«Για την αποτελεσματική καταπολέμηση της φοροδιαφυγής απαιτείται μια μεγάλη πολιτική βούληση, αλλά και ανθρώπινα, τεχνικά και υλικά μέσα [...]. 
Αυτό απαιτεί τη χρήση μεγάλων δημόσιων πόρων σε βραχυπρόθεσμο ορίζοντα. 
Έτσι σήμερα που το ελληνικό κράτος υποφέρει από μεγάλη έλλειψη ρευστότητας, είναι αδύνατο ή πολύ δύσκολο, να εφαρμόσει ένα σχέδιο μεγάλης κλίμακας για την αντιμετώπιση της φοροδιαφυγής» υποστήριξε ο Thibaut Mercier, οικονομολόγος στη γαλλική τράπεζα BNP -Paribas. 
«Η Αθήνα θα μπορέσει να ασχοληθεί με τη φοροδιαφυγή, όταν αποκτήσει τα μέσα, εκτός εάν ισχύει η θέση των ερευνητών του Πανεπιστημίου του Σικάγου στα τέλη του 2012, σύμφωνα με τους οποίους η φοροδιαφυγή είναι μια πρακτική τόσο διαδεδομένη στην ελληνική ελίτ, που η ελληνική κυβέρνηση δεν μπορεί να καταπολεμήσει» επεσήμανε το ρεπορτάζ του RTS Info.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 18, 2015)

Τι χρειάζεται η Ευρώπη στην μέση μιας οικονομικής κρίσης; Να προκαλεί ξοδεύοντας 1,3 δις για νέα γραφεία της ΕΚΤ. Είναι και ένα καλό μάθημα για τους οπισθοδρομικούς λαούς του Νότου. Η κατασκευή του κόστισε μόλις *δυο-τρεις εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια παραπάνω από τα διπλά* του αρχικού σχεδιασμού και μόλις κάτι *λίγο παραπάνω από +50%* στο προϋπολογισμένο κόστος. Άσε που το τέλειωσαν σε χρόνο dt, με ούτε καν *τρία χρόνια καθυστέρηση*.

Ομολογουμένως, η ΕΚΤ ξέρει πώς να δείχνει ότι η λιτότητα και *ο περιορισμός της σπατάλης* είναι ο δρόμος προς μια καλύτερη κοινωνία. Τα νέα γραφεία θα καλύψουν τις στεγαστικές ανάγκες του προσωπικού της με μόλις *μισό εκατομμύριο ευρώ ανά εργαζόμενο*. Τζάμπα, λέμε! Αααχ... γιατί να μην είμαστε κι εμείς τόσο οικονόμοι;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2015)

Οι Γερμανοί πάντως δεν μάσησαν: http://www.protothema.gr/world/arti...-neo-ktirio-tis-europaikis-kedrikis-trapezas/


----------



## Costas (Mar 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι φόροι υπέρ τρίτων θεσπίζονταν συνήθως στοχευμένα, για την κάλυψη *μιας έκτακτης ανάγκης*, αλλά στη συνέχεια έμεναν ακλόνητοι και μετά τη λήξη της άμεσης αναγκαιότητάς τους, δημιουργώντας στρώσεις αδιαφάνειας και εκμετάλλευσης του συνόλου από ισχυρές επιμέρους κοινωνικές ομάδες, που δεν τους χρειάζονταν πια για την κάλυψη της άμεσης ανάγκης τους.


Μου 'λεγε χτες ένας Ιταλός ότι ακόμα πληρώνουν ένα φόρο για το σεισμό της Βενέτσια-Τζούλια (Φριούλι) του 1976. Εννοείται ότι δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2015)

*Κίνητρα για χρήση πλαστικού χρήματος στη μάχη κατά της φοροδιαφυγής*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/808316/ar...tikoy-xrhmatos-sth-maxh-kata-ths-forodiafyghs

Ναι, κάρτα μέχρι και στα περίπτερα. Με μπόλικα κίνητρα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2015)

Δυο λαλούν και τρεις χορεύουν

(newsbomb)
Λάβρος κατά των θεσμών και των δανειστών ο υπουργός Παραγωγικής Ανασυγκρότησης, Παναγιώτης Λαφαζάνης, διαμηνύει ότι το πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν τίθεται σε διαπραγμάτευση ενώ ξεκαθαρίζει ότι δεν προτίθεται να συναντηθεί με κανέναν από τα τεχνικά κλιμάκια.

Ο Π. Λαφαζάνης σε συνέντευξή του στην Επένδυση λέει κατηγορηματικά όχι στις ιδιωτικοποιήσεις και απαντά στο θέμα που προέκυψε με τις αυξήσεις στους λογαριασμούς του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.

«Προγραμματικές δεσμεύσεις και εξαγγελίες δεν είναι σημαία ευκαιρίας ούτε μπορούν να τεθούν και δεν θα τεθούν υπό διαπραγμάτευση», τονίζει ο υπουργός. «Όσα έχουμε εξαγγείλει συναποτελούν ένα ενιαίο αντινεοφιλελεύθερο και προοδευτικό προγραμματικό συνεκτικό σύνολο, του οποίου οι ψηφίδες δεν μπορούν να αφαιρεθούν, ούτε να μετατοπίζονται αυθαίρετα, καταστρέφοντας την εικόνα και το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα».

«Η δική μας κόκκινη γραμμή είναι το πρόγραμμά μας, για να τεθεί η χώρα σε νέα αναπτυξιακή προοδευτική τροχιά, με βαθύ αναπτυξιακό και κοινωνικό περιεχόμενο».

Επίσης ο κος Λαφαζάνης κάνει λόγο για πρωτοφανή «νεοαποικιακό» εκβιασμό σε βάρος της χώρας «μόνο και μόνο επειδή η κυβέρνησή της αντιστέκεται και δεν ακολουθεί νεοφιλελεύθερα μονεταριστικά δόγματα».

Ο υπουργός επαναλαμβάνει τη δέσμευσή του ότι οι δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις στο χώρο της ενέργειας δεν πρόκειται να ιδιωτικοποιηθούν, αλλά θα ανασυγκροτηθούν υπό δημόσιο έλεγχο, για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά τονίζει ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει η θέση της κυβέρνησης ενάντια στην πώλησή του.

Ξεκαθαρίζει, επίσης, ότι ούτε ο ΟΣΕ πωλείται, ενώ αναφέρει ότι η κυβέρνηση θα επανεξετάσει σε βάθος την ιδιωτικοποίηση των 14 αεροδρομίων, προκειμένου να διαφυλάξει τη δημόσια περιουσία και το δημόσιο συμφέρον.

Ακόμη, ο κ. Λαφαζάνης προαναγγέλλει ότι στο αμέσως επόμενο νομοσχέδιο που θα προωθηθεί στη Βουλή θα κατατεθεί και η ρύθμιση για την ακύρωση των «απαράδεκτων», όπως τις χαρακτηρίζει, πρόσφατων αυξήσεων στο ΕΤΜΕΑΡ (Ειδικό Τέλος Μείωσης Εκπομπών Αερίων) που αποφάσισε η ΡΑΕ σε «συμπαιγνία» με την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση.

Το υπουργείο Παραγωγικής Ανασυγκρότησης θα καταθέσει άμεσα και τις τελικές του προτάσεις προκειμένου να υπάρξουν εύλογα και δίκαια αντισταθμιστικά οφέλη για τη χώρα μας από τη διέλευση του αγωγού Φυσικού Αερίου TAP.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Κίνητρα για χρήση πλαστικού χρήματος στη μάχη κατά της φοροδιαφυγής*
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/808316/ar...tikoy-xrhmatos-sth-maxh-kata-ths-forodiafyghs
> 
> Ναι, κάρτα μέχρι και στα περίπτερα. Με μπόλικα κίνητρα.



Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Δυο κίνητρα θέλω μόνο: μείωση του ΦΠΑ, λογικότερη φορολόγηση εισοδήματος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2015)

Ορίστε. Να γιατί επιμένω ότι πρέπει να μαθαίνουμε ξένες γλώσσες: 

Ξέρετε σε ποια χώρα στήνεται τώρα το call center εξυπηρέτησης στα γαλλικά μεγάλων εταιριών κατασκευής υπολογιστών; Στη χώρα μας. Με το εξωφρενικό ποσόν των 800 ευρώ (καθαρά), ο κουμπάρος μου ο «Θεόφραστος» θα απαντά επί οκτάωρο στις κλήσεις από τη Γαλλία. Ο Θεόφραστος είναι ο πλέον μάγκας πωλητής που ξέρω. Μπορεί να πουλήσει πάγο στην Αλάσκα και να εισπράξει το ποσόν μετρητοίς. Μόνον που η εταιρία που εργαζόταν ως διευθυντής πωλήσεων έκλεισε. Ψάχνει για δουλειά. Οι σπουδές του στη Γαλλία οδήγησαν το call center να τον αναζητήσει (όχι το αντίστροφο).
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=40474​


----------



## Costas (Apr 19, 2015)

Αρχές Μαΐου ξεκινούν και πάλι οι διαδικασίες πώλησης του ΟΛΠ
ΗΛΙΑΣ ΜΠΕΛΛΟΣ / Καθημερινή (τα παχιά δικά μου)
(...)
Οι πολιτικές και όχι μόνον εξελίξεις που επιβεβαιώνουν την επανεκκίνηση της διαδικασίας είναι: Πρώτον, η τηλεφωνική συνομιλία του Κινέζου πρωθυπουργού με τον Ελληνα ομόλογό του την Τρίτη του Πάσχα. Δεύτερον, η επιστολή του ΤΑΙΠΕΔ προς την Cosco και τις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες που ενδιαφέρονται για τον διαγωνισμό, την επομένη. Τρίτον, η εκ νέου συμμετοχή κινεζικού fund στη δημοπρασία εντόκων γραμματίων του ελληνικού Δημοσίου την Τετάρτη. Τέταρτον, οι διεργασίες για τη σύσταση κοινοβουλευτικής ομάδας φιλίας Ελλάδας - Κίνας, που συμφώνησε ο πρέσβης της Κίνας στην Ελλάδα Ζου Ξιαολί με την πρόεδρο της Βουλής *Ζ. Κωνσταντοπούλου* τη Μεγάλη Πέμπτη, ώστε να ενημερωθούν οι βουλευτές για τις *θετικές επιπτώσεις από τη δραστηριοποίηση της Cosco στον Πειραιά*. Και, πέμπτον, οι δηλώσεις του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Ναυτιλίας Θ. Δρίτσα, ο οποίος ανακοίνωσε πως οι αποφάσεις για τον Πειραιά λαμβάνονται σε ανώτατο κυβερνητικό επίπεδο, παραπέμποντας στο Μαξίμου.
(...)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

http://www.fortunegreece.com/articl...orkable-ke-to-xespasma-tou-idriti-tis-sto-fb/

Σήμερα μίλησα με δύο εκπροσώπους του υπουργείου οικονομικών της Ολλανδίας. Είναι στη Βοστώνη, μία από τις πολλές εμπορικές αντιπροσωπείες που έχουν σε όλο τον κόσμο.

Μας προσέγγισαν γιατί θα ήθελαν να επενδύσουμε στη χώρα τους, να κάνουμε δουλειές εκεί και να ανοίξουμε γραφεία. Έχουν μία υπηρεσία που μας παρέχει δωρεάν tax advisors, λογιστές, recruiters και ανθρώπους που μπορούν να μας βρούνε γραφεία, να κανονίσουν όλη τη γραφειοκρατεία (από τη Βοστώνη, χωρίς να επισκεφτούμε τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες στην Ολλανδία), άδειες, κλπ. Πρότειναν να μας κάνουν δωρεάν οικονομική μελέτη για να δούμε τι φόρους θα πληρώνουμε, ποιο θα είναι το κόστος εργασίας, κλπ. Πρότειναν να μας πετάξουν στο Άμστερνταμ για να γνωρίσουμε τοπικές επιχειρήσεις, να δούμε χώρους γραφείων και να έχουμε δωρεάν συναντήσεις με recruiters αλλά και στελέχη που θα μπορούσαμε να προσλάβουμε.

Δεσμεύονται ότι αν ανοίξουμε εκεί εταιρία οι φόροι, εισφορές, κλπ δεν θα αλλάξουν για εμάς για 10 χρόνια ώστε να μπορούμε να κάνουμε προγραμματισμό με μεγάλο ορίζοντα. Έχουν προγράμματα που μας δίνουν οικονομική βοήθεια για να στήσουμε τα operations μας εκεί, αναλογικά με το venture capital funding που παίρνουμε (δηλαδή μας δίνουν επιπλέον funding από ό,τι έχουμε, δωρεάν, αρκεί να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε στην Ολλάνδία). Είναι διατεθειμένοι να τα κάνουν όλα αυτά ακόμη και για ένα γραφείο 3-4 ατόμων, γιατί βλέπουν μακριά και πιστεύουν ότι αν κάνουμε καλά τη δουλειά μας εκεί και το κράτος τους μας εξυπηρετεί, μέσα σε μια δεκαετία θα πετύχουμε, θα μεγαλώσουμε και θα πληρώσουμε περισσότερους φόρους, θα προσλάβουμε περισσότερους Ολλανδούς.

Οι εκπρόσωποι ήταν δύο αξιοπρεπέστατοι, μορφωμένοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που γνώριζαν πως δουλεύουν οι τεχνολογικές startup και το venture capital. Είχαν κάνει μεγάλη έρευνα πριν μου μιλήσουν. Ήξεραν την ιστορία της εταιρίας μας, που έχουμε γραφεία, τι δουλειά κάνουμε, και έτσι είχαν καλό λόγο να πιστεύουν ότι αργά η γρήγορα θα επεκταθούμε στην Ευρώπη. Μετά τη συνομιλία μας στο skype μου έστειλαν ένα αντίγραφο του company profile που έχει φτιαχτεί για το Workable στη βάση δεδομένου του υπουργείου τους και ένα κωδικό ώστε να μπορώ να το ενημερώσω για να ξέρουν ποιοι είμαστε και να μπορούν να μας προτείνουν δωρεάν υπηρεσίες που μας ταιριάζουν.

*Έμεινα μαλάκας. Γιατί έρχομαι από μια χώρα που ακόμα συζητάμε αν τα μαγαζιά θα είναι ανοιχτά τις Κυριακές, αν είναι ΟΚ να καίμε κάθε τόσο το πανεπιστήμιο, αν πρέπει να αξιολογούνται οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, αν θέλουμε ξένες επενδύσεις, και κυρίως πώς θα καταστρέψουμε και την τελευταία ιδιωτική επιχείρηση με φόρους και εισφορές για να πληρώσουμε πρόωρες συντάξεις και μισθούς σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες αμφιβόλου αξίας.

Έμεινα μαλάκας, γιατί αυτοί μου δίνουν δωρεάν υποστήριξη ώστε ίσως μια μέρα να επενδύσω στη χώρα τους, ενώ στη δική μου χώρα που έχω ήδη επενδύσει, που δημιουργώ εξαιρετική ποιότητας θέσεις εργασίας κάθε μέρα, που φέρνω κεφάλαια και εξαγωγές, μου χρωστάει το κράτος 300,000 ΦΠΑ που θα μπορούσα να τα κάνω θέσεις εργασίας και εξαγωγικό προϊόν, που δεν ξέρω πότε και αν θα τα πάρω, και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο καινούργιο φόρο ή εισφορά θα πρέπει να πληρώσω μεθαύριο για το οποίο δεν έχω προγραμματίσει, που δεν ξέρω κάν αν οι καταθέσεις που έχω στη τράπεζα για να πληρώσω μισθούς τον άλλο μήνα θα κουρευτούν.

Μία μικρή υπενθύμιση ότι η ευημερία είναι αποτέλεσμα μεθοδικής και ορθολογικής δουλειάς, αφοσίωσης στην παραγωγικότητα, αναζήτησης συνεργασιών. Γιατί πολλοί ακόμη νομίζουν ότι τα προβλήματά μας θα τα λύσουμε με αγωνιστικές διεκδικήσεις και διαπραγματεύσεις του τύπο θα κάνω κατάληψη αν δε μας πάτε εκδρομή.*


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

Κι άλλο σαν το παραπάνω:
https://www.facebook.com/johannes.is.a.troll.account.please.report.him/posts/382712768597782

Καθώς επιστρέφαμε απο την δουλειά, ο Edwin μού ζήτησε να περάσουμε από ένα Workshop. Λίγο έξω από το κέντρο του Eindhoven, σε ένα παλιό κτίριο της Philips που εξωτερικά έμοιαζε να μην λειτουργεί εδώ και χρόνια, παρκάραμε το αυτοκίνητο, περπατήσαμε μερικά μέτρα μέχρι να δούμε κόσμο, στην άκρη του κτιρίου υπήρχε μια πόρτα, χτύπησε την κάρτα του και περάσαμε μέσα.

Ένας τεράστιος χώρος, χωρισμένος σε δωμάτια σαν αυτά των εκθέσεων, σε κάθε δωμάτιο υπήρχαν ένα ή δύο άτομα, που εργάζονταν. Ήταν νεαροί, οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές. Εφοδιασμένοι με τρισδιάστατους εκτυπωτές άλλοι κατασκεύαζαν θήκες για κινητά, άλλοι ακουστικά και άλλοι μικρά έργα τέχνης. Λίγο πιο πέρα ήταν ένα ποδηλατάδικο, μας καλωσόρισε ο νεαρός, τον ρώτησα τι κάνει και μου είπε πως μολις σχολάει απο την 4ωρη εργασία του με ένα μικρό αυτοκίνητο μεταφέρει ποδήλατα σε αυτό το χώρο και τα συντηρεί ή τα επισκευάζει για 40 ευρώ το κομμάτι. Ανεβήκαμε τις σκάλες, γραφεία με υπολογιστές και διαχωριστικά, νεαροί προγραμματιστές έγραφαν κώδικα σε ενα περιβάλλον αρκετά φιλόξενο, περάσαμε στο δίπλα κτίριο και εκεί είδα κάθε λογής εργαλείο από δράπανα μέχρι ηλεκτροκολλήσεις και τόρνους, εκεί μεγαλύτεροι έφτιαχναν από έπιπλα μέχρι έργα τέχνης.

Το κόστος ήταν 10 ευρώ την ώρα, τα εργαλεία, το ρεύμα και ο καφές μέσα στην τιμή, αν ήθελες δωμάτιο δικό σου με κλειδί το κόστος ήταν από 100 έως 200 ευρώ το μήνα.
Εκτός από αυτούς που το κάνουν για χόμπι, όσοι το κάνουν επαγγελματικά λειτουργούν την δική τους εταιρία ΖΖΡ, κάτι σαν τα δικά μας παιδιά με το μπλοκάκι, με 20 ευρώ τους παρέχουν και φορτηγάκι για μια μέρα ώστε να μεταφέρουν τα προϊόντα και τα υλικά τους.

Το μυαλό μου πήγε στις λέξεις έδρα και ΟΑΕΕ, η απάντηση ήρθε άμεσα, έδρα μπορεί να είναι ένα απλό ταχυδρομικό κουτί, και ο αντίστοιχος ΟΑΕΕ χρεώνει με ποσοστά επί του καθαρού κέρδους, αν δεν εργάζεσαι αλλού το ποσό είναι σχεδόν μηδαμινό. Αν μείνεις άνεργος και δουλέψεις εδώ το ταμείο ανεργίας σου πληρώνει τη διαφορά, για παράδειγμα αν είναι να πάρεις 1000 ευρώ και βγάζεις 400 από τις μικροδουλειές, σου πληρώνει τα 600. […]​


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2015)

Ναι βρε παιδιά, ωραία αυτά και για πολλά όντως φταίει το κράτος κι η δομή του, αλλά είναι σα να λέμε ότι μόνο το κράτος φταίει. 
Ποτέ κανένας πολίτης δεν δήλωσε ότι θέλει μια θεσούλα στο δημόσιο για να κάαααθεται. Και ποτέ κανένας υδραυλικός/ ηλεκτρολόγος/ μηχανολόγος/ καταστηματάρχης κλπ δεν έστησε τον πελάτη του, δεν προσπάθησε να τον πιάσει κορόιδο κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2015)

Αντιλαμβάνεσαι, SBE, τη λογική πλάνη στην οποία πέφτεις; Μαζί με τα ξερά και τ' αποξηραμένα θα πρέπει δηλαδή να καίγονται και τα χλωρά; Επειδή υπάρχουν δυνάμεις που αντιδρούν στην πρόοδο (κι ωφελούνται απ' αυτό), θα πρέπει αυτός που εργάζεται για ένα καλύτερο αύριο να υπονομεύεται από το ίδιο το κράτος;


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

Δεν νομίζω ότι τα παραπάνω αποτελούν κριτική του κράτους. Εγώ καν σαν κριτική δεν το ανέβασα το δικό μου. Είναι καλό να κοιτάμε κάποιες καλές ιδέες που καλλιεργούν οι άλλοι και γι' αυτό τις βάζουμε εδώ, να τις βλέπουν τα νέα παιδιά, να παίρνουν κι αυτά ιδέες για τη χώρα μας και για τον εαυτό τους.


Μα ταυτόχρονα;;;


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2015)

Χρειάζεται προσπάθεια κι από τις δυο πλευρές. Και βλέπω να ζητάμε κυρίως από το κράτος να κάνει την προσπάθεια. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό που περιγράφεις από Ολλανδία, Νίκελ, υπάρχει και στο ΗΒ σε παρόμοια μορφή. Υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα κάποιου ευρωπαϊκού προγράμματος από αυτά που χρηματοδότησε η ΕΕ και για την Ελλάδα. Το τί έγινε στην πραγματικότητα είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι τα παραπάνω αποτελούν κριτική του κράτους. Εγώ καν σαν κριτική δεν το ανέβασα το δικό μου. Είναι καλό να κοιτάμε κάποιες καλές ιδέες που καλλιεργούν οι άλλοι και γι' αυτό τις βάζουμε εδώ, να τις βλέπουν τα νέα παιδιά, να παίρνουν κι αυτά ιδέες για τη χώρα μας και για τον εαυτό τους.



Τα νέα παιδιά τα βλέπουν όλα αυτά, βλέπουν και τον αρνητισμό που βγάζετε και αποφασίζουν να φύγουν απ' την χώρα. Και καλά κάνουν. Γιατί να κάτσουν να πληρώσουν τα χρέη που οι δικές σας γενιές δημιούργησαν; Κι έρχεστε μετά εσείς και λέτε ότι είναι εκτός συζήτησης το οικονομικό σκέλος του χρέους και ότι φτάσαμε σ' αυτήν την κατάσταση γιατί κακώς κείμενα και πρέπει να τα διορθώσουμε και να σταματήσουμε να κριτικάρουμε τους εταίρους που δεν θέλουν να δώσουν ανάσα ανάπτυξης στην χώρα. Ε, να κάτσετε εσείς να τα διορθώσετε, δεν θα φυτοζωώ επειδή μού τα παραδώσατε χάος και απαιτείτε και να υπομείνω την φορολόγηση της δουλειάς μου απλώς και μόνο για να το αποπληρώσω, λένε τα νέα παιδιά και φεύγουν. Καλά κάνουν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2015)

Αν τα παιδιά καταλαβαίνουν αυτά που λες απ’ αυτά που λέμε εδώ, τη βάψαμε, είτε εδώ καθίσουν είτε πάρουν των ομματιών τους. Για το χρέος έχουμε πει ότι δεν πρόκειται να το συζητήσουν οι έξω αν δεν έχουμε φέρει σε λογαριασμό τη δημιουργία νέων ελλειμμάτων. Θα χτίσουμε εδώ όταν εμείς τακτοποιήσουμε τα δικά μας προβλήματα. Και, τέλος πάντων, ας καταλάβουν οι νέοι ότι στο φόρουμ υπάρχει ένας καταμερισμός εργασίας: εμείς επισημαίνουμε τα δικά μας τα κακά που πρέπει να διορθωθούν και τα καλά των ξένων που θα ωφελήσει να αντιγράψουμε. Κι εσύ λες τα αντίθετα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2015)

Εμμ... όχι. Εσείς λέτε τα δικά "μας" κακά (τα οποία πάντα αφορούν τρίτους) που πρέπει να διορθωθούν (πώς; Ως διά μαγείας; ) και τα καλά των ξένων (μερικά σε μεταφυσικό επίπεδο) που πρέπει να αντιγράψουμε κι εγώ λέω ότι και για τα δυο χρειάζονται λεφτά που οι ξένοι δεν μας αφήνουν να επενδύσουμε. Την έχουμε ξανακάνει αυτήν την συζήτηση και δεν άκουσα καμμιά ιδιαίτερη πρόταση σοβαρής μεταρρύθμισης (είτε διόρθωσης κακώς κειμένων είτε αντιγραφής ξένων καλών) που να μην χρειάζεται λεφτά και μάλιστα πολλά, πράγμα που μου υποσχέθηκες ότι υπάρχει. Ακόμα περιμένω να ακούσω ποια είναι αυτά. Εγώ δεν λέω τα αντίθετα. Πάντα συμφωνώ για τα ποια είναι τα κακά και ποια τα καλά. Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να μου υποδείξεις πού έχω πει ότι είναι καλό π.χ. να υπάρχουν υψηλές συντάξεις ή οριζόντιες περικοπές ή υπερβολικά υψηλόμισθοι ΔΕΗτζήδες και τα ρέστα. Επίσης κι εγώ ΕΕ είμαι, ίδια συμφέροντα έχουμε, στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκουμε. Κι εμένα θα με συνέφερε να βοηθούσε το κράτος την επιχειρηματικότητα. Δεν ξέρεις πόσο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2015)

Ε και τι, περιμένεις εσύ και το κράτος και οι νέοι πότε θα καταθέσω εγώ τις προτάσεις μου για τα πράγματα που μπορούν να γίνουν χωρίς χρήματα και αυτά που μπορούν να γίνουν με λίγα χρήματα κι αυτά που θέλουν και βοήθεια από τα προγράμματα της ΕΕ (αυτά που συχνά δεν βρίσκουμε τρόπο να αξιοποιήσουμε σωστά ή πηγαίνουν τα λεφτά σε ημέτερους). για να πάει μπροστά η χώρα; Εσύ να επιμένεις στο «Δει δη χρημάτων» κι εγώ θα λέω τα δικά μου. Καταμερισμός εργασίας, είπαμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2015)

Εγώ δεν περιμένω τίποτα. Συζήτηση κάνουμε εδώ, δεν παίρνουμε αποφάσεις.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 25, 2015)

*Η Αριστερά θεωρείται προοδευτική δύναμη και έχει συνδεθεί με ανθρωπιστικές αξίες, γι’ αυτό ήταν πόλος έλξης των διανοούμενων. Της τα αναγνωρίζετε αυτά;*

Η σοσιαλιστική ιδέα ήταν και είναι πάντα δύναμη χειραφέτησης και προόδου. Στο ιστορικό δίλημμα «ελευθερία ή δικαιοσύνη» απάντησε δικαιοσύνη με ελευθερία. Αλλά η ριζοσπαστική αριστερά στην πράξη, με τον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό, τα αρνήθηκε και τα δυο. Γι’ αυτό σημείωσε το μεγαλύτερο πολιτικό ναυάγιο της ιστορίας. Δυστυχώς αυτή η σημερινή μας Αριστερά ξαναβρίσκει την αλάνθαστη συνταγή της παρακμής και της αποτυχίας, την αναξιοκρατία. Εξισωτισμός, προς τα κάτω διανοητικός, ικανοτήτων, επιδόσεων, ένα είδος προλεταριοποίησης του εγκεφάλου, κολεκτιβοποίησης της πρωτοβουλίας. Δεν είναι τυχαίο το ότι ο αρμόδιος υπουργός εγκαινίασε την «πρώτη φορά Αριστερά» στην παιδεία, σαν θεωρητικός που είναι, στιγματίζοντας την επιδίωξη και τους θεσμούς της αριστείας και ξαναμαζεύοντας στο πανεπιστήμιο τις στρατιές των αιώνιων φοιτητών. Είναι μια παλαιοκομμουνιστική συνταγή πνευματικής εκπρολεταριοποίησης, που την έχει ζωντανά περιγράψει ο Καίσλερ σ’ ένα αυτοβιογραφικό κείμενό του: «Ένας διανοούμενος δεν μπορούσε ποτέ να γίνει αληθινός προλετάριος, αλλά είχε καθήκον να πλησιάσει όσο γίνεται περισσότερο τον προλετάριο. Πολλοί το δοκίμαζαν καταργώντας τη γραβάτα, φορώντας το πουλόβερ χωρίς πουκάμισο από κάτω και έχοντας μαύρα νύχια. Όμως κάτι τέτοια φτηνά, της σνομπαρίας, δεν ενθαρρύνονται από την καθοδήγηση. Η σωστή μέθοδος ήταν ποτέ να μη λες, να μη γράφεις και προπάντων να μη σκέφτεσαι οτιδήποτε ξεπερνούσε τον ορίζοντα ενός οδοκαθαριστή».

Δημήτρης Ραυτόπουλος


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2015)

Ο τρισμέγιστος οικονομολόγος Θεόδωρος Κατσανέβας μάς διαβεβαιώνει ότι δεν είναι και τόσο κακό να πάμε στη δραχμή. Διαβάστε το άρθρο του εδώ, αλλά εγώ ξεχώρισα αυτό που μ' έκανε να πέσω κάτω από τα γέλια:

Οι Έλληνες καταναλωτές, αντί να εισάγουν πληθωρικά εισαγόμενα αυτοκίνητα, κομπιούτερ, διάφορα γκάτζετ, θα στραφούν στην επιδιόρθωση των παλιών και αυτό θα αναστήσει την επισκευαστική παραγωγική διαδικασία, δημιουργώντας πολλές νέες θέσεις εργασίας. Αντί να αγοράζουμε μανιωδώς καινούρια ρούχα, θα επιδιορθώνουμε τα παλιά. Και παράλληλα θα ξαναζωντανέψουν οι χιλιάδες μικρές βιοτεχνίες ρουχισμού και διαφόρων ειδών.

Ορίστε, κυρίες και κύριοι, που θέλετε κάθε τρεις λίγο και καινούργιο κομπιούτερ και όλα τα νέα γκάτζετ που κυκλοφορούν. Τεχνοφασίστες! Βολευτείτε με τα επισκευασμένα της περασμένης εικοσαετίας, και καλώς ορίσατε στη Βόρεια Κορέα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2015)

Εντάξει, όλο το άρθρο πάσχει, μπάζει από παντού, αλλά μου άρεσε το κλείσιμο:

Όλα τα παραπάνω και όχι μόνο, προϋποθέτουν φυσικά εξοβελισμό του κομπραδορισμού, της λαμογιάς, και της τεμπελιάς, οργανωμένο σχέδιο, πολιτική βούληση, γνώση, σύνεση, αποτελεσματικότητα, εντιμότητα και πίστη στις δυνάμεις μας.

Μωρέ δώσε μου τα αυτά και κυβερνώ και με νόμισμα Ρουάντας...


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

*«Κάθε παιδί που γεννιέται στην Ελλάδα χρωστάει 32.500 ευρώ και αυτή είναι μια αφόρητη αδικία»*, υπογράμμισε.

Η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου μιλούσε στο «Φόρουμ των Εναλλακτικών — Συμμαχία κατά της Λιτότητας», που διοργανώνουν στο Παρίσι το διήμερο 30-31 Μαΐου διάφορες αριστερές, προοδευτικές και οικολογικές πολιτικές δυνάμεις, κινήματα και συλλογικότητες. Συνιστώσες και γκρουπούσκουλα, μ’ άλλα λόγια.

Διάβασα όσα αναφέρει εδώ η είδηση.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500001430

Αν γίνουν όλα αυτά που θέλει η Ζωή εναντίον της λιτότητας, τότε να δείτε πού θα φτάσει το χρέος για κάθε παιδί που θα γεννιέται. Επιμένει η ΠτΒ να μιλά σαν να ’ναι ακόμα αντιπολίτευση. Μαζέψτε πρώτα χρήματα από ανάπτυξη και φόρους και μοιράστε τα μετά όπως θέλετε. Αλλά τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια — και των γονέων. Όχι μόνο των παιδιών.


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2015)

Tι να πουν και τα παιδιά στην Iαπωνία, με κατα κεφαλήν χρέος $100.000.

(το χρέος δεν είναι ταμπού, φετίχ, τοτέμ ή ιγκλού*)

* ε, αυτό μου ήρθε για άλλη ξένη λέξη.


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2015)

Τώρα που το λες, ορίστε και το κατά κεφαλήν χρέος των παιδιών που γεννιούνται στην Αμερική. Επειδή, με αηδία (και απόγνωση) συνειδητοποιώ, ότι κάποιοι συμπολίτες μας θα έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να πιπιλίζουν στα καφενεία και στα μίδια την καραμέλα του χρέους των 32.500 ευρώ του κάθε νεογέννητου στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Αναφορά στο χρέος έκανε εδώ και ο φίλος του Helle, ο Σόιμπλε.

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27384&subid=2&pubid=34788469


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2015)

...
http://www.nationaldebtclocks.org/


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

"Αλλά μην ανησυχείς, τα πληρώνουμε πάντα", λέει ο Σόιμπλε στο κοριτσάκι, αναφερόμενος στο χρέος της ομοσπονδιακής κυβέρνησης. Ξέχασε να προσθέσει: "εκτός από εκείνην την φορά που χρωστούσαμε τόσα πολλά που αποφασίσαμε ότι δεν έχει νόημα να τα πληρώσουμε ποτέ".:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2015)

Helle, ίσως αυτό το άρθρο για τις επιχειρήσεις σε ενδιαφέρει. 

ΠΑΣΧΟΣ ΜΑΝΔΡΑΒΕΛΗΣ
*Οι φόροι και τα κέρδη*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/819692/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/oi-foroi-kai-ta-kerdh


----------



## Costas (Jun 19, 2015)

Σκεπτόμενοι το Grexit
PAUL KRUGMAN / THE NEW YORK TIMES
(Καθημερινή)
Το μονοπάτι που θα επιτρέψει την μη έξοδο της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ γίνεται όλο και πιο στενό, αν και δεν έχει ακόμη κλείσει εντελώς. Δεν έχω μιλήσει πολύ για το θέμα από φόβο ότι θα επιβαρύνω την ατμόσφαιρα κρίσης και πρόθεση μου παραμένει να διατηρήσω χαμηλούς τόνους. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν ορισμένα πράγματα που πρέπει να ειπωθούν. Πρώτον, έχει ήδη καταρρεύσει η πρώτη γραμμή άμυνας κατά της εξόδου από το ευρώ.

Το 2010 ο Μπάρι Αϊχενγκριν είχε υποστηρίξει, επιχείρημα που πολλοί οικονομολόγοι είχαν θεωρήσει πειστικό, ότι καμία χώρα δεν θα τολμήσει καν να υπονοήσει ότι θα εγκαταλείψει το ευρώ διότι αυτή η κίνηση θα πυροδοτούσε “την μητέρα όλων των χρηματοπιστωτικών κρίσεων” καθώς οι πάντες θα έσπευδαν να αποσύρουν τα κεφάλαια τους από τις τράπεζες. Όμως ορισμένοι εξ ημών είχαν επισημάνει ότι το επιχείρημα δεν θα ισχύει τόσο αν προηγηθεί η χρηματοπιστωτική κρίση και η μαζική ανάληψη καταθέσεων, όπως είχε γίνει στην Αργεντινή, επιβάλλοντας την επιβολή περιορισμών στην κίνηση κεφαλαίων και άλλα μέτρα.

Όπως αποδείχτηκε το σενάριο τύπου Αργεντινής αποφεύχθηκε χάρη στην πολιτική αποφασιστικότητα των ελίτ να παραμείνουν στο ευρώ και στην επιτυχία που είχε η διαβεβαίωση της ΕΚΤ ότι θα κάνει “ό,τι χρειαστεί”, δηλαδή να γίνει δανειστής ύστατης καταφυγής. Όμως η διαβεβαίωση δεν αποδείχτηκε μόνιμη, τουλάχιστον από αυτή την άποψη η Αθήνα του 2015 είναι το Μπουένος Αϊρες του 2001. Η χρηματοπιστωτική σταθερότητα έχει ήδη υπονομευτεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό, οπότε έχει μειωθεί και το κόστος αυτού που παλαιότερα ήταν αδιανόητο. Πώς φτάσαμε σε αυτό το σημείο; Τίποτε δεν μου προκαλεί τόση απόγνωση όσο η αναπαραγωγή της άποψης ότι για όλα φταίει η συνεχιζόμενη ανευθυνότητα των Ελλήνων, ότι οι Ελληνες δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτε. Στην πραγματικότητα η Ελλάδα επέβαλλε στον εαυτό της σχεδόν ασύλληπτο πόνο μειώνοντας τις πραγματικές πρωτογενείς δαπάνες κατά 20% σε σχέση με το 2007 και κατά περισσότερο από 30% σε σχέση με το 2009 όταν η Ισπανία, σήμερα το αγαπημένο παιδί του στρατοπέδου της λιτότητας, τις έχει μειώσει λίγο περισσότερο από 10% σε σχέση με το 2009.

Το πρόβλημα είναι πως η άγρια μείωση δαπανών σε μια οικονομία που δεν διαθέτει ανεξάρτητη νομισματική πολιτική και δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να υποτιμήσει το νόμισμα της οδηγεί σε μεγάλη οικονομική συρρίκνωση, πράγμα που με τη σειρά του σημαίνει πως μεγάλο μέρος όσων κερδηθούν αρχικά στο δημοσιονομικό μέτωπο χάνονται εξαιτίας της μείωσης των φορολογικών εσόδων. Δεν πρόκειται περί σφάλματος των Ελλήνων, αλλά περί σχεδιαστικού προβλήματος του ίδιου του ευρώ. Οπότε τι γίνεται με την έξοδο της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ;

Σήμερα αρκετοί άνθρωποι από την πλευρά των πιστωτών/τρόικας φαίνεται ότι σχεδόν καλωσορίζουν αυτή την προοπτική. Πράγμα περίεργο αν αναλογιστεί κανείς τα βαθύτερα συμφέροντα τους. Όντως, η ζωή των αξιωματούχων θα γίνει ευκολότερη, για λίγο, επειδή δεν θα χρειάζεται να αντιμετωπίζουν τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Όμως από την σκοπιά των πιστωτών η έξοδος της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ θα είναι σαφώς αρνητική εξέλιξη. Είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι θα λάβουν λιγότερα χρήματα απ' όσα πάρουν στο πλαίσιο οποιασδήποτε συμφωνίας θα διατηρούσε την Ελλάδα στο ευρώ. Η απόδειξη ότι το ευρώ δεν είναι αμετάκλητο θα προετοιμάσει το έδαφος για μελλοντικές κρίσεις, ακόμη και αν η ΕΚΤ καταφέρει να αναχαιτίσει την παρούσα. Και όπως επισημαίνει ο Μάρτιν Γουλφ, η Ελλάδα θα εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει και θα πρέπει να ασχοληθούν μαζί της. Οι Ελληνες από την άλλη πλευρά θα πρέπει να έχουν αντικρουόμενα συναισθήματα.

Πιθανότατα θα υπάρξει χρηματοπιστωτικό χάος αμέσως μετά την έξοδο από το ευρώ. Και ίσως να είναι σωστή η ζοφερή προειδοποίηση της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδας ότι η υποτίμηση θα ρίξει την χώρα στον Τρίτο Κόσμο, αν και θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω ποιο μοντέλο και ιστορικά παραδείγματα υποστηρίζουν αυτό τον ισχυρισμό. Αν όμως αποφευχθεί αυτού του είδους η κατάρρευση, στο τέλος η υποτίμηση του νομίσματος θα πρέπει να αποφέρει ανάκαμψη που θα στηρίζεται στις εξαγωγές. Το θέμα είναι ότι κανείς δε θα πρέπει να είναι ανέμελος ή σίγουρος για τις εξελίξεις. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως οι πιστωτές θα πρέπει να ανησυχούν ακόμη περισσότερο από τους Έλληνες σχετικά με μια ενδεχόμενη έξοδο από το ευρώ, η οποία δεν θα έχει κανένα θετικό στοιχείο για την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη.

_Εγώ θα έγραφα: Σκέψεις για το Grexit._


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2015)

Costas said:


> Τίποτε δεν μου προκαλεί τόση απόγνωση όσο η αναπαραγωγή της άποψης ότι για όλα φταίει η συνεχιζόμενη ανευθυνότητα των Ελλήνων, ότι οι Έλληνες δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτε. Στην πραγματικότητα η Ελλάδα επέβαλλε στον εαυτό της σχεδόν ασύλληπτο πόνο μειώνοντας τις πραγματικές πρωτογενείς δαπάνες κατά 20% σε σχέση με το 2007 και κατά περισσότερο από 30% σε σχέση με το 2009 όταν η Ισπανία, σήμερα το αγαπημένο παιδί του στρατοπέδου της λιτότητας, τις έχει μειώσει λίγο περισσότερο από 10% σε σχέση με το 2009.



Το ότι η Ελλάδα έχει πονέσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, εκτός του ότι είναι υπεραπλουστευμένη περιγραφή, δεν εγγυάται ότι δεν θα συνεχίσει να πονάει. Οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις έδωσαν έμφαση στις μειώσεις μισθών του δημοσίου και συντάξεων, αλλά δεν έκαναν τις απαραίτητες μεταρρυθμίσεις, δεν έστησαν δίκαιο φορολογικό σύστημα, δεν εκσυγχρόνισαν το ασφαλιστικό, δεν μπόρεσαν να δώσουν όραμα, δεν μπόρεσαν να πείσουν ούτε τις αγορές ούτε τους εταίρους ούτε τους ψηφοφόρους, έφτασαν στο τέλος να συναγωνίζονται τον Σύριζα σε λαϊκιστικούς μαξιμαλισμούς. Χόρεψε λοιπόν η Ελλάδα στο πεντοζάλι του «Θα σκίσουμε τα μνημόνια». Έχουμε δει όλους αυτούς τους μήνες πόσο παραγωγική ήταν αυτή η έμπνευση. Βάλαμε στη Βουλή και μερικές ντουζίνες βουλευτές που ίσως έχουν σαν όραμα να γίνουμε η Κούβα ή η Βενεζουέλα της Μεσογείου σε δορυφορική τροχιά γύρω από τη Ρωσία. Πώς να φέρει κάποιος από τους ξενοσπουδαγμένους κεϊνσιανούς καθηγητές που βρίσκονται στα οικονομικά πόστα μια συμφωνία που θα απέχει από το όραμα των λαπαβίστας; Πώς να εμπιστευτεί η υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη ότι θα στηθεί κάποιο βιώσιμο σχέδιο από μια κυβέρνηση που θα μπορεί να επιβιώσει μόνο με ψήφους της αντιπολίτευσης, και ενώ θα προσπαθεί να μη φαίνεται η αντισυμβατικότητα της Προέδρου της Βουλής που όλοι μαζί οι βουλευτές ξεγελάστηκαν και ψήφισαν;

Είτε συμφωνείτε με αυτή την [εξόχως συνοπτική] ανάγνωση τού τι μας συμβαίνει είτε κάνετε κάποια διαφορετική, ελπίζω να βλέπετε τα αδιέξοδα και να αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι μία είναι η λύση, αυτή που λέω από τα πρώτα χρόνια της κρίσης. Οι μονοκομματικές κυβερνήσεις των ακραίων αφηγήσεων και της εξυπηρέτησης των μικρών τους πελατειών είναι καταδικασμένες να καταστρέφουν τη χώρα μέρα με τη μέρα και να φέρνουν το λαό κοντά σε εμφύλιες αντιθέσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Είτε συμφωνείτε με αυτή την [εξόχως συνοπτική] ανάγνωση τού τι μας συμβαίνει είτε κάνετε κάποια διαφορετική, ελπίζω να βλέπετε τα αδιέξοδα και να αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι μία είναι η λύση, αυτή που λέω από τα πρώτα χρόνια της κρίσης.



Κανένα πρόβλημα δεν έχει μόνο μία λύση.

Για τους εταίρους δεν θα μιλήσω, αλλά οι αγορές ήταν δεδομένο ότι δεν επρόκειτο να πειστούν, όχι λόγω των χειρισμών των προηγούμενων κυβερνήσεων αλλά λόγω της ξεκάθαρα λανθασμένης πορείας που επιλέχθηκε από όλους τους εμπλεκομένους (όχι μόνο από την δική μας πλευρά). Κανείς δεν πίστεψε ότι τα μνημόνια και οι επιθεωρήσεις της τρόικας όπως σχεδιάστηκαν επρόκειτο να βοηθήσουν. Οι αγορές ορθότατα προέβλεψαν την χρεοκοπία του 2012 (PSI) και την αδυναμία εξεύρεσης βιώσιμης λύσης για το χρέος. Ούτε το ΔΝΤ δεν τα πίστευε αυτά.


----------



## Costas (Jun 19, 2015)

Αυτό περί Βενεζουέλας δεν είναι μερικών ντουζινών βουλευτών· είναι όραμα του ίδιου του Τσίπρα, δηλ. του πρωθυπουργού. Το έχει πει ρητά (το έχω επισημάνει και στο παρελθόν).


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2015)

Δύο αναγνώσματα, δύο αναγνώσεις:

*Η Ελλάδα ήταν 200 χρόνια με δραχμή και μεγαλούργησε* — Νίκος Ξυδάκης
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500006362

(Ελπίζω να βρω αύριο και το πλήρες άρθρο στην Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών.)

Λόγω του υψηλού πληθωρισμού η δραχμή έχασε το 98% της αξίας της μεταξύ του 1973 και του 2001. 
*Το φάντασμα του πληθωρισμού* — Μανόλης Γαλενιανός
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.oikonomia&id=41578

(Δεν είμαι βέβαιος για την ακρίβεια του 98%, αλλά η συλλογιστική του άρθρου του Μ. Γαλενιανού με βρίσκει σύμφωνο.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2015)

Και πόσες φορές χρεοκόπησε όταν είχε δραχμή, είπαμε; Και μετά την τελευταία χρεοκοπία, του 1932, πόσα χρόνια χρειάστηκαν για να ξαναβγούμε στις αγορές;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 20, 2015)

Αξίζει να βάλουμε εδώ το διάγραμμα, για να το καταλάβουν κι όσοι δεν το έχουν ζήσει:







Βλέπετε τι έγινε το 1973; Ο πληθωρισμός, από λιγότερο του 4%, υψώθηκε ξαφνικά («εν μιά νυκτί») πάνω από το 25%.
Αν θέλαμε να ερμηνεύσουμε την ιστορία με όρους του ιστορικού υλισμού, θα λέγαμε ότι *αυτό ήταν που έριξε τη Χούντα*.

Ο Θεός (αν υπάρχει) να μη δώσει ...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Λόγω του υψηλού πληθωρισμού η δραχμή έχασε το 98% της αξίας της μεταξύ του 1973 και του 2001.


Ούτε εγώ ξέρω βέβαια αν είναι ακριβές το 98%, απλώς, όπως όλοι που ήμασταν ήδη μεγάλοι το 1973, θυμάμαι καλά τι αγοράζαμε με τις δραχμές μας το 1973 και τι το 2001. 
Παράδειγμα: 
Ενοίκιο μικρού διαμερίσματος το 1973, 1700 δραχμές. 
Ενοίκιο μεγαλύτερου διαμερίσματος το 1983, 27.000 δραχμές. 
Ενοίκιο μικρού διαμερίσματος το 2001, 70.000 δραχμές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 20, 2015)

Ο πληθωρισμός εξαρτάται από πάρα πολλά πράγματα και δεν είναι εύκολο να τον προβλέψεις. Η δε επίδραση στην οικονομία του εξαρτάται επίσης από πολλά πράγματα. Μπορεί μια οικονομία να έχει χαμηλό πληθωρισμό και να βρίσκεται σε τέλμα, μπορεί να έχει υψηλό πληθωρισμό και να πετάει. Σημαντικό για τον πληθωρισμό είναι να μην έχει μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 20, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Ούτε εγώ ξέρω βέβαια αν είναι ακριβές το 98%, απλώς, όπως όλοι που ήμασταν ήδη μεγάλοι το 1973, θυμάμαι καλά τι αγοράζαμε με τις δραχμές μας το 1973 και τι το 2001.
> Παράδειγμα:
> Ενοίκιο μικρού διαμερίσματος το 1973, 1700 δραχμές.
> Ενοίκιο μεγαλύτερου διαμερίσματος το 1983, 27.000 δραχμές.
> Ενοίκιο μικρού διαμερίσματος το 2001, 70.000 δραχμές.



Αν τα νούμερα που δηλώνεις είναι ακριβή, τότε είναι ακριβές το 98%.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 20, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Και πόσες φορές χρεοκόπησε όταν είχε δραχμή, είπαμε; Και μετά την τελευταία χρεοκοπία, του 1932, πόσα χρόνια χρειάστηκαν για να ξαναβγούμε στις αγορές;



Γιατί να ξαναβγούμε στις αγορές; Δεν είπαμε να μην δανειζόμαστε και να τα βγάζουμε πέρα με τις δικές μας δυνάμεις; Πάλι στις αγορές θα τρέχουμε;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 20, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο πληθωρισμός εξαρτάται από πάρα πολλά πράγματα και δεν είναι εύκολο να τον προβλέψεις. Η δε επίδραση στην οικονομία του εξαρτάται επίσης από πολλά πράγματα. Μπορεί μια οικονομία να έχει χαμηλό πληθωρισμό και να βρίσκεται σε τέλμα, μπορεί να έχει υψηλό πληθωρισμό και να πετάει. Σημαντικό για τον πληθωρισμό είναι να μην έχει μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα.



Ενδιαφέρουσα ως αποστασιοποιημένη, θεωρητική παρατήρηση. Ως πραγματικότητα στη μνημονιακή Ελλάδα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 20, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω. Όπως δεν μπορεί να ξέρει κανείς που λέει ότι ξέρει. Πρέπει να είναι η εκατομμυριοστή φορά που το λέω. Η οικονομολογία είναι σαν την σεισμολογία, οι ειδικοί του κλάδου μπορούν να περιγράψουν πολύ καλά το θεωρητικό σκέλος, μπορούν να προβλέψουν ένα πάρα πολύ χοντρικό γεγονός που θα συμβεί σε μια πολύ ευρεία περιοχή σε ένα μεγάλο βάθος χρόνου, αλλά είναι παντελώς ανίκανοι να προβλέψουν το τι, το πόσο, το πού και το πότε, παρότι μπορούν να αναλύσουν εξαιρετικά το γεγονός αφού συμβεί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2015)

Helle, βασική αρχή και κυριότερο στοιχείο στη συζήτηση για τη δραχμή: η αβεβαιότητα, η αστάθεια. Όσο δεν γνωρίζεις τι μπορεί να κάνει μια κυβέρνηση που δεν εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη (κυρίως ότι δεν θα ρίχνει φρέσκο χρήμα στην αγορά κάθε φορά που θα βρίσκει ζόρια), δεν πρόκειται να έχεις σταθερό νόμισμα και σταθερή αντιμετώπιση από εκείνους με τους οποίους συναλλάσσεσαι και από τους οποίους δανείζεσαι ή περιμένεις επενδύσεις. Άρχισε από αυτές τις σκέψεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2015)

Εγώ δεν είμαι καν σίγουρος αν αυτή η κυβέρνηση είναι ικανή να _κόψει _το νέο νόμισμα, πόσω μάλλον να το διαχειριστεί. (Πώς το είπε εκείνος ο τύπος, «ούτε μπάρμπεκιου δεν μπορούν να οργανώσουν»;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Εγώ δεν είμαι καν σίγουρος αν αυτή η κυβέρνηση είναι ικανή να _κόψει _το νέο νόμισμα, πόσω μάλλον να το διαχειριστεί.


Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό (και μην είσαι σίγουρος καν ότι δεν: υπάρχουν ειδικοί για τα πάντα στο εξωτερικό και σε πέντε μήνες μπορείς να έχεις τυπώσει όσο χαρτονόμισμα θέλεις και να το έχεις αποθηκευμένο κάπου), θυμάσαι ότι σου είχα πει στη βασιλόπιτα ότι θα φτάναμε εδώ και δεν με πίστευες;

(Για αυτό το _πόσω_ μάλλον ελπίζω να είναι τάιπο... :))


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν τα νούμερα που δηλώνεις είναι ακριβή, τότε είναι ακριβές το 98%.


Ακριβέστατα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2015)

Ας σημειώσουμε, για να υπάρχει κι αυτό, ότι η καμπύλη του πληθωρισμού ή των ισοτιμιών δεν μας δείχνει την αγοραστική δύναμη του μέσου εργαζόμενου, που είναι στο κάτω κάτω αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο. Και καμιά καμπύλη δεν μπορεί από μόνη της να μας πει ολόκληρη την ιστορία, όπως λέει και ο Helle, γιατί ανέβηκε ή γιατί έπεσε. Απλώς κάποιες βασικές σκέψεις πρέπει να τις ιεραρχούμε ψηλά (όχι, όχι, δεν εννοώ το μπάρμπεκιου — αυτό μπαίνει ψηλά σε άλλες ιεραρχήσεις μου).


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2015)

Άλεξ, με μελαγχόλησαν οι τιμές που έδωσες. 

Έλλη, να γίνουμε αυτάρκεις όπως λες, αλλά μήπως μας δουλεύεις; 
Γιατί κι η Αλβανία του Χότζα αυτάρκεια είχε, δεν έκανε ούτε εισαγωγές, ούτε εξαγωγές. Και βρίσκονταν στον 17ο αιώνα.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 20, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω. Όπως δεν μπορεί να ξέρει κανείς που λέει ότι ξέρει. Πρέπει να είναι η εκατομμυριοστή φορά που το λέω. Η οικονομολογία είναι σαν την σεισμολογία, οι ειδικοί του κλάδου μπορούν να περιγράψουν πολύ καλά το θεωρητικό σκέλος, μπορούν να προβλέψουν ένα πάρα πολύ χοντρικό γεγονός που θα συμβεί σε μια πολύ ευρεία περιοχή σε ένα μεγάλο βάθος χρόνου, αλλά είναι παντελώς ανίκανοι να προβλέψουν το τι, το πόσο, το πού και το πότε, παρότι μπορούν να αναλύσουν εξαιρετικά το γεγονός αφού συμβεί.



Αυτό σημαίνει τι; Ότι δε χρειάζεται να παίρνουμε προληπτικά μέτρα; Ότι δεν έχουμε ανάγκη τους κανονισμούς για αντισεισμικές οικοδομές; Ότι είναι περιττό να διατηρούμε δίκτυα σεισμογράφων, ομάδες αντιμετώπισης καταστροφών, νοσοκομεία σε εφημερία, κοινωνία σε επαγρύπνηση;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...θυμάσαι ότι σου είχα πει στη βασιλόπιτα ότι θα φτάναμε εδώ και δεν με πίστευες;


Δεν ήμουν μόνο εγώ, οι περισσότεροι δεν το πίστευαν! Πού να φανταστούμε...




drsiebenmal said:


> (Για αυτό το _πόσω_ μάλλον ελπίζω να είναι τάιπο... :))


Αμάν πια, με έχετε καταμπερδέψει. Ο Μπάμπ'ς έτσι το προτιμά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 20, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Αυτό σημαίνει τι; Ότι δε χρειάζεται να παίρνουμε προληπτικά μέτρα; Ότι δεν έχουμε ανάγκη τους κανονισμούς για αντισεισμικές οικοδομές; Ότι είναι περιττό να διατηρούμε δίκτυα σεισμογράφων, ομάδες αντιμετώπισης καταστροφών, νοσοκομεία σε εφημερία, κοινωνία σε επαγρύπνηση;



Με παρεξήγησες. Η σεισμολογία είναι μια εξαιρετικά απαραίτητη επιστήμη. Θυμήσου όμως τους απανταχού κυνηγούς της χίμαιρας της σεισμολογίας: την πρόβλεψη των σεισμικών γεγονότων σε ορίζοντα εβδομάδων και με ακρίβεια υποκέντρου. Το μόνο που καταφέρνουν όλοι αυτοί είναι να προκαλούν αδικαιολόγητο πανικό.



SBE said:


> Άλεξ, με μελαγχόλησαν οι τιμές που έδωσες.
> 
> Έλλη, να γίνουμε αυτάρκεις όπως λες, αλλά μήπως μας δουλεύεις;
> Γιατί κι η Αλβανία του Χότζα αυτάρκεια είχε, δεν έκανε ούτε εισαγωγές, ούτε εξαγωγές. Και βρίσκονταν στον 17ο αιώνα.



Δεν λέω να γίνουμε αυτάρκεις και δεν θεωρώ ότι η αυτάρκεια ειδικά σε πρωτογενή παραγωγή είναι τίποτα απαραίτητο για ένα σύγχρονο κράτος.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Ενημέρωση γύρω από τα του ΟΛΠ από συνέντευξη του απερχόμενου προέδρου Γ. Ανωμερίτη. Ισχυρίζεται ότι ουδέποτε ζήτησε η τρόικα πώληση του πλειοψηφικού πακέτου, και κατηγορεί το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ γι' αυτό, καθώς και την τωρινή κυβέρνηση (μαζί με την παλιά) για υπαναχώρηση (Το Βήμα)

_Για πολιτικές ευθύνες στο θέμα της γραμμής που ακολουθήθηκε για την ιδιωτικοποίηση του λιμανιού του Πειραιά κάνει λόγο ο απερχόμενος πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιά (ΟΛΠ) κ. Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης μιλώντας αποκλειστικά στο «Βήμα» μία ημέρα πριν από την κρίσιμη γενική συνέλευση των μετόχων όπου θα γίνει γνωστό το όνομα του διαδόχου του. «Εγώ παραμένω συνεπής στις θέσεις μου, άλλοι άλλαξαν τις δικές τους» διακηρύσσει αφήνοντας σαφείς αιχμές για την κυβέρνηση, με τις προγραμματικές θέσεις της οποίας λέει ότι συμφωνούσε. Εκτιμά ότι το λιμάνι έχει μείνει πίσω και παράλληλα επιμένει ότι το νομικό και οικονομικό πλαίσιο της ιδιωτικοποίησης είναι λανθασμένο._

*- Ποιοι είναι οι λόγοι που σας οδήγησαν στην υποβολή παραίτησης από τον ΟΛΠ;*
«Εμείς οι παλαιότεροι σεβόμαστε τους άτυπους κανόνες διοίκησης μετά από επέλευση πολιτικών μεταβολών. Ετσι στις 20.2.2015 έθεσα την παραίτησή μου στη διάθεση του εποπτεύοντος υπουργού κ. Θ. Δρίτσα και στις 26.3.2015 στη διάθεση του προέδρου του ΤΑΙΠΕΔ κ. Στ. Πιτσιόρλα. Και με τους δύο, που είναι και φίλοι, συμφωνήσαμε να παραμείνω ως την τακτική γενική συνέλευση του Ιουνίου ώστε να αποφευχθεί η σύγκληση μιας έκτακτης γενικής συνέλευσης αλλά και για τη διαχείριση των μεγάλων γεγονότων του Μαΐου, δηλαδή το συνέδριο του Οργανισμού Λιμένων Ευρώπης (ESPO) και την Ευρωπαϊκή Ημέρα Θάλασσας, που για πρώτη φορά και τα δύο έγιναν στον Πειραιά. Εννοείται ότι τότε συμφωνούσα με τις προγραμματικές θέσεις της κυβέρνησης και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για τη λιμενική πολιτική. Εγώ παραμένω συνεπής στις θέσεις μου, άλλοι άλλαξαν τις δικές τους. Επομένως η αποχώρησή μου ήταν μονόδρομος αφού δεν ήρθα στον Πειραιά για να ξεπουλήσω τον ΟΛΠ».

*- Υπάρχουν ευθύνες από πλευράς της κυβέρνησης στο θέμα της πώλησης του πλειοψηφικού πακέτου μετοχών του ΟΛΠ;*
«Πολιτικές ευθύνες υπάρχουν. Πρώτον, επειδή οι πάγιες θέσεις του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν κατά της πώλησης του πλειοψηφικού πακέτου σε έναν και μόνο ιδιώτη και, δεύτερον, γιατί η σημερινή διοίκηση του ΤΑΙΠΕΔ συνεχίζει με μικροαλλαγές τον μη νόμιμο διαγωνισμό της μνημονιακής διοίκησης του 2013. Η πρόβλεψή μου είναι γνωστή: ακολουθούν όλοι έναν νομικά και οικονομικά λανθασμένο τρόπο ιδιωτικοποίησης που δεν πρόκειται να ευοδωθεί. Ετσι όμως και η πώληση δεν θα γίνει και ο ΟΛΠ αναπτυξιακά έχει καθηλωθεί όταν τα άλλα λιμάνια της Ευρώπης αναπτύσσονται. Ηδη χάθηκαν λόγω ΤΑΙΠΕΔ τρία χρόνια».

*- Ο εκπρόσωπος του ΤΑΙΠΕΔ δεν εμφανίστηκε στην τελευταία συνεδρίαση του ΔΣ του ΟΛΠ. Ποιες ήταν οι σχέσεις σας με το Ταμείο;*
«Η συνεδρίαση του ΔΣ για το θέμα έγκρισης των συλλογικών συμβάσεων εργασίας (ΣΣΕ) συνεκλήθη μετά από συνεννόηση με τον πολιτικό προϊστάμενο του ΟΛΠ, υπουργό κ. Θ. Δρίτσα. Η μη εμφάνιση του εκπροσώπου του ΤΑΙΠΕΔ έγινε προκειμένου να ματαιωθεί τυχόν απόφαση του ΔΣ - απαιτείτο πλήρης σύνθεση επειδή επρόκειτο για έκτακτο ΔΣ - και να μην υπογραφεί ΣΣΕ. Πρόβλημα σχέσεων υπάρχει προφανώς μεταξύ υπουργείου και ΤΑΙΠΕΔ και όχι του ΟΛΠ με το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ, το υπουργείο ή τους εργαζομένους».

*- Τι πρέπει να γίνει για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του λιμανιού;*
«Το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ πρέπει να κηρύξει άγονο τον μη νόμιμο διαγωνισμό του 2014. Να καθήσουν όλοι να αποφασίσουν για το εθνικό λιμενικό σύστημα, τις οικονομικές ανάγκες του ΤΑΙΠΕΔ και την ανάπτυξη του Πειραιά και του ΟΛΠ. Να βοηθήσουμε τη χώρα στις υποχρεώσεις της, αλλά και το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ να κατανοήσει ότι κάθε εισπρακτικού χαρακτήρα μέτρο πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψη του την ανάπτυξη της χώρας και των παραγωγικών τομέων της, όπως της λιμενικής βιομηχανίας. Εξειδικευμένες προτάσεις μου για μια ισόρροπη απόφαση, που φέρνει περισσότερα έσοδα σε όλους, έχουν κατατεθεί από το 2013».

*- Θα υποβάλλατε παραίτηση ακόμη και αν δρομολογούνταν η ιδιωτικοποίηση του λιμανιού με την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση;*
«Εχω υποβάλει και παλαιότερα δύο φορές παραίτηση λόγω του τρόπου ιδιωτικοποίησης. Είχα όμως την πλήρη διαβεβαίωση του ΠαΣοΚ ότι "πώληση του ΟΛΠ, έτσι όπως τη σχεδιάζει το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ, δεν πρόκειται να γίνει". Σημειώνω ότι η πρόταση των μνημονίων της τρόικας (Ν. 3845/2010, Ν. 3985/2011 και Ν. 4093/2012) ήταν να πουληθεί μόνο το 23% των μετοχών του ΟΛΠ και η ιδιωτικοποίηση να γίνει μέσω συμβάσεων παραχώρησης. Ποτέ δεν ζήτησε η τρόικα να πουληθεί το 67% των μετοχών, όπως αυθαίρετα αποφάσισε το 2013 το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ. Επί του θέματος αυτού τον λόγο πρέπει να έχει η Επιτροπή της Βουλής για τα Μνημόνια και η αρμόδια Γενική Διεύθυνση για θέματα ανταγωνισμού της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής».

*- Ποιο είναι κατά την άποψή σας το ιδανικό μοντέλο του ΟΛΠ;*
«Στηρίζω το ευρωπαϊκό λιμενικό μοντέλο που θέλει η Αρχή Λιμένος (Port Authority) να είναι πάντα υπό δημόσιο έλεγχο και το επιχειρηματικό τμήμα (operation) υπό ιδιωτική, δημόσια ή μεικτή διαχείριση μέσω παραχωρήσεων σε επενδυτές. Τα λιμάνια είναι μηχανές ανάπτυξης και λειτουργούν με ξένες επενδύσεις ανταγωνιστικά, που σημαίνει πλήρης άρνηση κάθε μονοπωλιακού μοντέλου, κρατικού ή ιδιωτικού. Σημειώνω πως οι επιτελείς της ΕΕ έχουν δηλώσει ότι ιδιωτικοποίηση μέσω πώλησης πλειοψηφικού πακέτου μετοχών "ούτε ως μέθοδο τη γνωρίζουν ούτε θέλουν να τη γνωρίσουν". Η μέθοδος αυτή εφαρμόστηκε για τρία λιμάνια από τη Θάτσερ και μόνο στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, πουθενά αλλού στον κόσμο».

*- Πώς βλέπατε την πρόταση του Δήμου Πειραιά για σύσταση Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου ακόμη και σε περίπτωση ιδιωτικοποίησης;*
«Προτάθηκε ως λύση ανάγκης απέναντι στο ξεπούλημα, δεν είναι όμως η ενδεδειγμένη. Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά δεν είναι μικρό δημοτικό και εποχικό λιμάνι. Είναι λιμάνι μεγάλων μεγεθών και δεν θα μπορέσει να λειτουργήσει ως δημοτική επιχείρηση. Ας μη γυρίσουμε πριν από το 1930. Πόλη και λιμάνι οφείλουν να πάνε μαζί μέσα από νέα μοντέλα συμμετοχής και διοίκησης».

*- Πώς πορεύθηκε ο ΟΛΠ στη διάρκεια της θητείας σας;*
«Στο διάστημα της θητείας μου επαναφέραμε στην κερδοφορία τον ΟΛΠ, διατηρήσαμε με θυσίες και των εργαζομένων πενταετή εργασιακή ειρήνη παρά την κρίση, ξεκινήσαμε τα έργα της Πολιτιστικής Ακτής Πειραιά, με τέσσερα μουσεία, πήραμε την έγκριση για την επέκταση του λιμένα κρουαζιέρας κόστους 136 εκατ. ευρώ με 95% κοινοτική επιδότηση και υπογράψαμε μέσω "φιλικού διακανονισμού" νέα σύμβαση παραχώρησης με την Cosco ύψους 230 εκατ. ευρώ και πολλά άλλα. Λάθη και παραλείψεις σίγουρα έγιναν, περισσότερο όμως έχουν σχέση με το αντιεπενδυτικό κλίμα της μνημονιακής περιόδου, το αντιαναπτυξιακό σύστημα της κεντρικής διοίκησης και λιγότερο με τα εσωτερικά θέματα των διαπλεκόμενων πειραϊκών συμφερόντων».

(...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

Costas said:


> *- Ποιο είναι κατά την άποψή σας το ιδανικό μοντέλο του ΟΛΠ;*
> «Στηρίζω το ευρωπαϊκό λιμενικό μοντέλο που θέλει η Αρχή Λιμένος (Port Authority) να είναι πάντα υπό δημόσιο έλεγχο και το επιχειρηματικό τμήμα (operation) υπό ιδιωτική, δημόσια ή μεικτή διαχείριση μέσω παραχωρήσεων σε επενδυτές. Τα λιμάνια είναι μηχανές ανάπτυξης και λειτουργούν με ξένες επενδύσεις ανταγωνιστικά, που σημαίνει πλήρης άρνηση κάθε μονοπωλιακού μοντέλου, κρατικού ή ιδιωτικού. Σημειώνω πως οι επιτελείς της ΕΕ έχουν δηλώσει ότι ιδιωτικοποίηση μέσω πώλησης πλειοψηφικού πακέτου μετοχών "ούτε ως μέθοδο τη γνωρίζουν ούτε θέλουν να τη γνωρίσουν". Η μέθοδος αυτή εφαρμόστηκε για τρία λιμάνια από τη Θάτσερ και μόνο στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, πουθενά αλλού στον κόσμο».


Το κρατάω αυτό για μελλοντικές συζητήσεις περί νεοφιλελευθερισμού στην Ελλάδα και την Ευρώπη.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Οικοδομή: από το 7% στο 1,8%... (Τάκης Θωμόπουλος / Καθημερινή)

(...)

Στην Ελλάδα ο δυσβάστακτος ΕΣΦ έχει επιτείνει την καθοδική πορεία της αξίας των ακινήτων (40-50%) και οδήγησε στη μείωση της αξίας των εξασφαλίσεων των δανείων με ακίνητα. Σε συνδυασμό (και λόγω της αφαίμαξης εισοδήματος από τον ΕΣΦ) με το υψηλό ποσοστό (36%) στεγαστικών «κόκκινων δανείων» υποχρεώνει τις τράπεζες να κρατούν μεγάλες προβλέψεις για πιθανές ζημίες, πλήττοντας έτσι την κερδοφορία και την κεφαλαιακή επάρκεια. Οι τράπεζες μετριάζουν τις επιπτώσεις περιορίζοντας τον δανεισμό, δηλαδή έλλειψη ρευστότητας στην οικονομία και υψηλά επιτόκια. Η προτεινόμενη 20% μείωση του ΕΣΦ είναι μια πρώτη κίνηση για να επανέλθει ο ενάρετος κύκλος: χαμηλότερος ΕΣΦ - άνοδος της αξίας των ακινήτων και ενοικίων - αύξηση του εισοδήματος και περιουσίας των νοικοκυριών - βελτίωση της εμπιστοσύνης - περισσότερη κατανάλωση και λιγότερα κόκκινα δάνεια - μείωση προβλέψεων και απελευθέρωση κεφαλαίων για νέα δάνεια - επανεκκίνηση συναλλαγών ακινήτων - ταχύτερη ανάκαμψη.

Η αγορά ακινήτων είναι πεθαμένη παρά τις χαμηλές τιμές. Λίγοι είναι οι αγοραστές, διότι η βαριά φορολογία μειώνει ακόμη περισσότερο την απόδοση, που είναι ήδη ανεπαρκής λόγω των χαμηλών ενοικίων, και το οριακό κόστος ιδιοκατοίκησης είναι ίσως το υψηλότερο στην ΕΖ.

Η επανεκκίνηση των συναλλαγών θα συμβάλει στην ανάκαμψη της οικοδομικής δραστηριότητας που, σύμφωνα με τη διεθνή εμπειρία, έχει δυνατή επίδραση στην ανάπτυξη (F. Times 13.8.14 «An improvement in the US housing market is crucial to recovery» & E.C. Forecasts on Netherlands «Despite some improvements in the housing market, deleveraging… will limit… a faster growth»). Στην Ελλάδα ο κατασκευαστικός/οικοδομικός κλάδος (ΚΟΚ) υπήρξε βασικός πυλώνας της ανάπτυξης: το 2004-07 ήταν 7% του ΑΕΠ (σε κόστος παραγωγής) - 6% στην ΕΖ, αλλά η συμβολή του στο ΑΕΠ (και απασχόληση) ήταν περίπου διπλάσια εάν ληφθούν υπόψη οι κλάδοι τροφοδότες (σημαντικό μέρος της βιομηχανίας -λιγότερο των υπηρεσιών- διοχετεύει την παραγωγή του στον ΚΟΚ -τσιμέντο, χάλυψ, αλουμίνιο, κ.λπ.- συγχρόνως αυτοί οι κλάδοι είχαν αξιόλογη εξαγωγική επίδοση). Η διόγκωση της ιδιωτικής οικοδομικής δραστηριότητας ήταν υπερβολική και συνέβαλε στη φούσκα του 2008 και στη μετέπειτα βαθιά ύφεση, και καθώς υπέστη σφοδρή συρρίκνωση (85%) συμπαρέσυρε και κλάδους τροφοδότες. Σήμερα ο ΚΟΚ αντιπροσωπεύει 1,8% του ΑΕΠ - 5,2% ΕΖ. Η συναφής μεγάλη μείωση της παραγωγής των συνδεδεμένων κλάδων έκλεισε πολλές επιχειρήσεις, καθώς οι μειωμένες πωλήσεις δεν μπορούσαν να καλύψουν το αυξημένο κόστος παραγωγής λόγω απώλειας οικονομιών κλίμακος και αυτό προστίθεται στο ήδη υψηλότερο από τους ανταγωνιστές κόστος ενέργειας, επιτοκίων, γραφειοκρατίας, φόρων, βραδείας απονομής της δικαιοσύνης. Η συρρίκνωση της παραγωγικής βάσης σε συνδυασμό με τη μείωση του τραπεζικού δανεισμού εξουδετέρωσε τη βελτίωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας με βάση το κόστος εργασίας και εξηγεί την απογοητευτική εξαγωγική επίδοση (στάσιμες εξαγωγές, εκτός πετρελαιοειδών, 2008-2014), απομακρύνοντας έτσι τη δυναμική ανάπτυξη που θα επιτρέψει στην Ελλάδα να ξεπληρώσει τις υποχρεώσεις της προς τους εταίρους και την απορρόφηση της ανεργίας.

Μικρότερος ΕΣΦ θα δώσει άμεσα ώθηση στην ιδιωτική οικοδομή και θα συμπαρασύρει πολλούς παραγωγικούς κλάδους. Ο υψηλός πολλαπλασιαστής σε επενδύσεις στις οικοδομές και η ένταση εργασίας του κλάδου σημαίνει ότι 1,5 δισ. επένδυση αυξάνει το ΑΕΠ κατά 1,8 δισ. βραχυχρόνια και έως 2,5 δισ. (1,4% του ΑΕΠ) στην 3ετία και στην απασχόληση πολλαπλά και θα συμβάλει στην αύξηση των εξαγωγών. Στον αιώνα που η τεχνολογία καλπάζει, κάθε καθυστέρηση σε επενδύσεις οδηγεί σε απαξίωση μηχανημάτων και εξειδικευμένων στελεχών, όταν παραμένουν για πολύ καιρό άνεργα. Η χώρα κινδυνεύει να γίνει όμηρος της υστέρησης (Hysteresis) -παρατεταμένη, βαθιά ύφεση- διότι η καταστροφή του παραγωγικού δυναμικού αφαιρεί τη βάση επί της οποίας μπορεί να στηριχθεί η ανάπτυξη και καθώς παρατείνεται η ύφεση τόσο απαξιώνεται το παραγωγικό δυναμικό. Ενας φαύλος κύκλος από τον οποίο είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βγει οποιαδήποτε χώρα (συνέδριο της ΕΚΤ).

_* O κ. Παναγιώτης (Τάκης) Θωμόπουλος είναι πρώην – Senior Economist ΟΟΣΑ, Υποδιοικητής Τραπέζης της Ελλάδος, Εκτελεστικός πρόεδρος ΤΧΣ, Πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. Eurobank_


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2015)

A last chance for Alexis Tsipras to choose country over party

Mark Mazower / Financial Times

So Alexis Tsipras has failed. A weak hand was weakened as Greece became more isolated than ever before, and the pan-European anti-austerity front that he promised in the last election failed to materialise. Five months of negotiations have yielded nothing to match the radical rhetoric that swept him and his party to power.

But the failure is not the Greek prime minister’s alone. His predecessors failed as well, omitting at each stage to tell their voters the true story when they were in opposition and suffering the consequences once in power. 

Compare the depression in Greece with the fortunes of Ireland, Portugal and Spain since the crisis erupted five years ago, and what stands out is the consistent preference of Greece’s political class for placing short-term party gain over the national interest. But as details emerge of the proposed new agreement, it is clear that the failure goes wider still and is not confined to Greece. The policy of austerity that has been forced on the country by its creditors, as Olivier Blanchard, the International Monetary Fund chief economist, acknowledged in 2013, made Greece’s recession longer and deeper than it need have been.

Now it is to be intensified. For all the reported differences between the IMF and the European Commission, it is clear that the tactics of Mr Tsipras have united his interlocutors, and united them specifically in their resolution to push Greece further down the same disastrous road as before.

Their insistence on ignoring the country’s sky-high unemployment rates reflects the almost complete collapse in trust engendered by the Syriza government’s manner of dealing with them over the past five months. But it also reflects their deeper underlying impatience, and that of their electorates, with the seemingly endless saga of the Greek crisis and their understandable doubt whether any agreement once signed will ever be seriously implemented.

With Greek banks on life support, events are moving to a resolution and not in the way that the Greek side can have hoped. Mr Tsipras still claims to be optimistic, but his hold over the party is not very strong: within Syriza, details of the creditors’ package were greeted with dismay — and not only by the party’s radicals. Beyond it, there is deep and justified concern at the limited scope in the latest Greek plan for anything resembling the kind of structural reforms the economy really needs.

Time may once have been on Athens’ side. But, having wasted that commodity over many weeks, the Greek government now confronts an urgent situation. Mr Tsipras’s last hope has lain in geopolitics — exploiting western fears of pushing Greece into the orbit of Vladimir Putin and taking much of the Balkans with it. But these fears have their limits too: they will not do much to sway electors in Germany and elsewhere, however much they keep Angela Merkel, the German chancellor, and Barack Obama, the US president, awake at night. And they will not sway the IMF either.

The probabilities must now therefore still unfortunately be on the side of a Greek exit. This will be catastrophic for Greece and costly for the rest of Europe. There is an alternative but it rests on the unlikely possibility that the Greek prime minister will opt in the coming days for country over party, for an unfamiliar future over a familiar past. Can Mr Tsipras make the shift in role from student radical to national statesman?

The omens are poor — and the paltry real returns from his negotiating strategy so far make the task harder — but the thing is not impossible. Syriza and the Greek party system are both in flux. Syriza’s internal opposition to the new package is real but the electoral centre ground in the country at large remains — for now — staunchly in favour of remaining in the euro. Pasok, the party which dominated the left since the end of the junta, is dwindling into insignificance, leaving the way open for Mr Tsipras domestically.

Despite everything, he remains popular within the country. If he can claim victory in defeat, present an agreement with the creditors as his, and hold new elections on a centre-left platform some time in the autumn with the real prospect of significant debt relief, he may yet pull it off. Those in his party who hope to build socialism through a return to the drachma will be sidelined, and Greece may be able to remain within the eurozone as the polls suggest a majority still want. That would allow the Greek people a badly needed respite from the psychological turmoil of endless crisis and give time to stabilise and reinforce the country’s battered political institutions.

On such slim eventualities does Greece’s future and perhaps that of the euro itself, now hang.


_The writer is Ira D Wallach Professor of History at Columbia University _


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2015)

Μια και μπήκα στους FT, νά άλλο ένα (από λινκ στο παραπάνω άρθρο του Μάζογουερ):

Greeks chose poverty, let them have their way

Francesco Giavazzi / Financial Times (June 9, 2015)

For more than five years, Greece has been Europe’s biggest concern. Instead of focusing on employment, or immigration, or the challenge of Vladimir Putin’s Russia, the continent’s attention has been on a country that represents 1.8 per cent of the eurozone’s economic output. It would be interesting to calculate how many hours Angela Merkel has dedicated to Athens in the past five years. Imagine President Barack Obama taking part in high-level talks for months on end, where little was on the agenda except the state of Tennessee. That, in effect, is what Europe’s heads of government have been doing.

In these five years the world has changed. China and India are undergoing profound transformations. The jihadis of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (Isis) represent a new and serious threat to the west, as does Mr Putin’s revanchism. But European leaders, instead of devoting their summits to the question of how to best defend our economic and military interests, agonise over what to do about Greece.

Five years of negotiations that have achieved virtually nothing (the few reforms that had been adopted, like a small reduction in the inflated number of public sector employees, have since been reversed by the Syriza-led coalition). It is pretty clear that the Greeks have no appetite for modernising their society. They worry too little about an economy ruined by patronage.

Europeans, too, have made mistakes. Since Athens joined the monetary union, we have lent Greece €400bn, 1.7 times the country’s gross domestic product in 2013. It is time for a reality check: they will never be repaid. And it is an illusion to imagine, as the Finns sometimes do, that we could receive compensation in kind by acquiring a few Greek islands. The age when the British empire would do that is, luckily, over. Bygones are bygones. The sooner we accept this and forget those loans the better.

If the Greeks do not want to modernise, we should accept it. By a large majority, they have voted for a government that, six months after the election, remains vastly popular. Its popularity with the electorate signals a wish to remain a nation with a per-capita income half that of Ireland, less than that of Slovenia. In a few years it will be overtaken by Chile. I only hope that no one in Athens dreams that debt forgiveness and Grexit offer an alternative path to growth. 

Without economic and social reforms, Greece will remain a relatively poor country. But it is not for the rest of Europe to impose reforms on Greece. It should merely make crystal clear that without serious reforms, new official loans are over. The only way for Athens to borrow will be to convince the markets that it will pay its own bills. No more EU guarantees, explicit or otherwise.

We should ask ourselves whether it is really so important to keep Greece inside the EU. (Barring a treaty change, leaving the euro entails leaving the EU.) The criterion should not be the protection of our credit: that is gone, like it or not. Nor should it be the risk that there might be a run on the euro because of contagion: thanks to the actions of the European Central Bank, monetary union today is resilient enough to withstand Grexit.

European leaders should stop treating the Greek problem as if it were merely a financial issue. It goes to the heart of European integration. That project has undoubtedly accelerated as a result of monetary union (just think of the decision to remove bank supervision from national control).

But the euro cannot be a substitute for further political integration. Indeed, without such integration, the euro cannot survive — and today, Greece stands in the way of it.


_The writer is professor of economics at Bocconi University in Milan. _


----------



## pontios (Jun 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRxZ11C_XuI

Here's another professor. 
Professor Steve Keen: " ... what's been suggested by Syriza is quite reasonable."
"The European Union is managing a fantasy model of the economy."


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2015)

Εντάξει, είναι η γνωστή διαμάχη από την αρχή της κρίσης. Πάντως δεν βοηθάει το ότι ο καθηγητής αποκαλεί τον Βαρουφάκη "Yanis", έστω και για τις εντυπώσεις. Κάποια στιγμή η ίδια η παρουσιάστρια παρασύρεται και τον αποκαλεί και η ίδια έτσι. Αλλά αυτό που με απασχολεί εμένα είναι ότι στην πολιτική το "είχα δίκιο, αλλά δεν με άκουσαν ή με αγνόησαν" δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2015)

Η διαφορά είνναι ότι η παραπάννω ατάκα έχει επιβεβαιωθεί από την πραγματικότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η διαφορά *είνναι *ότι η *παραπάννω *ατάκα έχει επιβεβαιωθεί από την πραγματικότητα.


Συγγνώμη, εσύ κάνεις συλλογή τα ν που αφήνει πίσω του ο Βαρουφάκης;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2015)

Γράφω με το ποντίκι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Γράφω με το ποντίκι.


Και τι, το ποντίκι σου κυνηγάει τα νι για τους κραδασμούς τους;


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2015)

Μα η ατάκα αυτή _συχνότατα_ απηχεί την πραγματικότητα, μόνο που επίσης συχνότατα αυτοί που την ξεστομίζουν το κάνουν κοιτώντας τα ραδίκια ανάποδα.

Νά κι ο Κρούγκμαν στο χορό (ΝΥΤ):

*Breaking Greece*






I’ve been staying fairly quiet on Greece, not wanting to shout Grexit in a crowded theater. But given reports from the negotiations in Brussels, something must be said — namely, what do the creditors, and in particular the IMF, think they’re doing?

This ought to be a negotiation about targets for the primary surplus, and then about debt relief that heads off endless future crises. And the Greek government has agreed to what are actually fairly high surplus targets, especially given the fact that the budget would be in huge primary surplus if the economy weren’t so depressed. But the creditors keep rejecting Greek proposals on the grounds that they rely too much on taxes and not enough on spending cuts. So we’re still in the business of dictating domestic policy.

The supposed reason for the rejection of a tax-based response is that it will hurt growth. The obvious response is, are you kidding us? The people who utterly failed to see the damage austerity would do — see the chart, which compares the projections in the 2010 standby agreement with reality — are now lecturing others on growth? Furthermore, the growth concerns are all supply-side, in an economy surely operating at least 20 percent below capacity.

Talk to IMF people and they will go on about the impossibility of dealing with Syriza, their annoyance at the grandstanding, and so on. But we’re not in high school here. And right now it’s the creditors, much more than the Greeks, who keep moving the goalposts. So what is happening? Is the goal to break Syriza? Is it to force Greece into a presumably disastrous default, to encourage the others?

At this point it’s time to stop talking about “Graccident”; if Grexit happens it will be because the creditors, or at least the IMF, wanted it to happen.

Αυτό το _Is it to force Greece into a presumably disastrous default, to encourage the others?_ δεν ξέρω αν το εννοούσε ως to deter/frighten the others? Ή μήπως το εννοεί όπως το λέει, δηλ. ότι κάποιοι θέλουν να παροτρύνουν και άλλες χώρες στην έξοδο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2015)

Κατάφερα να διαβάσω το άρθρο του Francesco Giavazzi στο #3014 (και στην FT).

Πήγα να δω ποιος είναι αυτός ο χαζούλης που σαν τους δικούς μας δραχμολάγνους δεν σκαμπάζει από γεωπολιτική, και ανακάλυψα ότι έχει ήδη πάρει και την απάντησή του, που δημοσιεύεται εδώ:

*The FT Lets Itself Down Again: Francesco Giavazzi on Greece*
Is this Italy’s answer to Hans-Werner Sinn?
https://medium.com/bull-market/the-...ain-francesco-giavazzi-on-greece-92988bc675eb


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2015)

Ο Τζιαβάτσι θεωρείται πάντως από τους κορυφαίους οικονομολόγους και τα σχόλιά του από τα πιο έγκυρα.


----------



## Themis (Jun 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Πήγα να δω ποιος είναι αυτός ο χαζούλης που σαν τους δικούς μας δραχμολάγνους δεν σκαμπάζει από γεωπολιτική


Επιεικέστατος χαρακτηρισμός. Είναι εντυπωσιακή η τόσο προκλητική άγνοια για τα στοιχειώδη οικονομικά δεδομένα του θέματός του. Ο κύριος καθηγητής φαίνεται να διαβάζει μόνο Μπιλντ και κάτω, και εκεί μόνο τα άρθρα γνώμης. Οι αριθμοί μάλλον θα τον κουράζουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2015)

Μα, τζάμπα τόσες υποκλίσεις; http://newpost.gr/post/470719/ektos-rwsikhs-agoras-oristika-ta-ellhnika-froyta-kai-laxanika


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2015)

Για τον Παναγιώτη Λαφαζάνη έχω μια ανθρώπινη συμπάθεια, ίσως επειδή μου βγάζει τον ρομαντισμό ενός πούρου αριστερού, κάτι από Δον Κιχώτη που όλο τρώει τα μούτρα του πάνω σε μύλους. Κατά τ' άλλα όμως συμφωνώ με τον Χρήστο Μιχαηλίδη:

*Τα «τρία πράγματα» του Λαφαζάνη*
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=41676


----------



## Philip (Jun 26, 2015)

Costas said:


> _to encourage the others?_ δεν ξέρω αν το εννοούσε ως to deter/frighten the others? Ή μήπως το εννοεί όπως το λέει, δηλ. ότι κάποιοι θέλουν να παροτρύνουν και άλλες χώρες στην έξοδο;



“Pour encourager les autres” is a quote from Voltaire’s _Candide_, often used in the context of political punishment and persecution. The full quote is “dans ce pays-ci, il est bon de tuer de temps en temps un amiral pour encourager les autres” (“in England, it is good, from time to time, to kill an admiral, to encourage the others”), and refers indirectly to the unfortunate fate of Admiral John Byng, who was executed in 1756 at the outbreak of the Seven Years’ War.

Πηγή: everything2.com/title/Pour+encourager+les+autres


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έστω ότι δεν υπήρχαν τα ρίσκα αυτής της πρωτοβουλίας της κυβέρνησης: τι θα πρόσφερε ένα ισχυρό Όχι στο δημοψήφισμα της Κυριακής; Το διαπραγματευτικό όπλο να πάρουμε μέτρα 2 δισεκατομμυρίων, και δεν πειράζει αν τελειώναμε τη χρονιά με κάποια δισεκατομμύρια έλλειμμα; Ή μήπως θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει αφορμή για κάποιον αντίστοιχο παραλογισμό: δημοψηφίσματα στις υπόλοιπες χώρες της Ευρωζώνης, να κριθεί το ματσάκι ανάλογα με τους λαϊκισμούς που θα υπερίσχυαν εκεί;



Ένα _όχι_ θα πρόσφερε, πιστεύω, το τίποτα. Το λάθος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι ότι δεν πείθει κανέναν για το τι θα σημάνει η απόρριψη. Δεν πείθουν κανέναν ότι έχουν σχέδιο. Γι' αυτό και θα ψηφίσω Ναι, αν γίνει το δημοψήφισμα. Αυτό όμως καθόλου δεν σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ με την τρισγελοία στάση των απέξω, που ενώ συμφώνησαν την περασμένη Δευτέρα, ξαφνικά θυμήθηκαν να ακούσουν το ΔΝΤ που τελευταία στιγμή αποφάσισε να φέρει νέα πρόταση· ένα ΔΝΤ που η αξιοπιστία του στις μαθηματικές πράξεις είναι πλέον χειρότερη από αυτήν μαθητή δημοτικού που έμεινε στην ίδια τάξη.

Από εκεί και πέρα, έχω πει κι άλλες φορές ότι δεν γίνεται να έχουμε πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα για μεγάλο διάστημα κι αυτό είναι κάτι που με γνώση τους οι δανειστές βγάζουν απ' την συζήτηση. Αυτό δεν είναι θέμα άποψης ούτε λογιστικών θεωριών, είναι λογιστική ταυτότητα, δηλαδή μαθηματικά. Ένα κράτος που έχει *δομικό* εξωτερικό έλλειμμα (εξαγωγές < εισαγωγές) και όχι περιστασιακό, δεν γίνεται να διατηρεί ταυτόχρονα πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα για μεγάλο διάστημα γιατί συσσωρεύεται το ιδιωτικό χρέος. Μαθηματικά αυτό εκφράζεται έτσι:

Αποταμιεύσεις ιδιωτών - επενδύσεις ιδιωτών = (εξαγωγές - εισαγωγές) - δημοσιονομικό αποτέλεσμα

Όπου αν το δημοσιονομικό αποτέλεσμα > 0 και εξαγωγές < εισαγωγές, τότε:

Αποταμιεύσεις ιδιωτών - επενδύσεις ιδιωτών < 0

Ή αλλιώς:

Αποταμιεύσεις ιδιωτών = Επενδύσεις ιδιωτών - δημοσιονομικό αποτέλεσμα + (εξαγωγές - εισαγωγές)

Αυτά είναι λογιστικές ταυτότητες, όχι απόψεις ή θεωρίες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2015)

Άσε τα μαθηματικά, Helle, γιατί έχεις πιάσει μια παραγραφούλα από ένα περίπλοκο θέμα και δεν καταλαβαίνει κανείς ούτε τι λες ούτε πού θες να καταλήξεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

Δεν είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκο από το 1+1=2, που έλεγες προχτές. Η λογιστική λέει ότι έλλειμμα εξαγωγών και δημοσιονομικό πλεόνασμα δεν μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν για πολύ καιρό, οπότε πρέπει πρώτα να διορθώσεις το εξωτερικό σου έλλειμα, δηλαδή να μειώσεις τις εισαγωγές ή να αυξήσεις τις εξαγωγές ή και τα δυο, πράγμα που παίρνει αρκετά χρόνια, και μετά να κοιτάξεις να έχεις δημοσιονομικό πλεόνασμα. Μέχρι τότε κοίτα να έχεις σταθμισμένο προϋπολογισμό ή, αν είναι δυνατόν, ελλειμματικό, γιατί το δημόσιο χρέος είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα ρυθμίσιμο και διαχειρίσιμο από το ιδιωτικό, που θα αρχίσεις να συσσωρεύεις αν την δεις ήρωας των κρατικών πλεονασμάτων.

Αυτή είναι μια εξαιρετικά σημαντική παράμετρος που οι εταίροι μας αρνούνται να συζητήσουν εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό. Το αποτέλεσμα του "πάμε σε μια συμφωνία και δεν βαριέσαι, θα τα βρούμε μετά αυτά" θα είναι να γίνει η κατάσταση μη αναστρέψιμη για τους πολίτες. Το κράτος βαράει και μια χρεοκοπία και ας πούμε ότι ξεμπερδεύει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

Κλειστές αύριο οι τράπεζες αλλά και το χρηματιστήριο Αθηνών. Μένει να δούμε πώς θα αντιμετωπίσουν τα ευρωπαϊκά χρηματιστήρια το άνοιγμά τους. All bets are off.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2015)

Τί έγινε όταν έκλεισαν οι τράπεζες στην Κύπρο; Ε, μάλλον το ίδιο. Προς το χειρότερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

Η Κύπρος μπροστά μας είναι σταγόνα. Εξάλλου άλλο πράγμα τότε. Δεν έπαιζε το σενάριο εξόδου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2015)

Με απότομη κάθοδο άνοιξαν οι ευρωπαϊκές αγορές σήμερα. Είναι κάτι παραπάνω από βέβαιο ότι αν είχε ανοίξει σήμερα το χρηματιστήριο Αθηνών θα βουτούσε στον πάτο της ηφαιστειακής λίμνης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Για δες και τι γίνεται τώρα, όμως, αφού έκλεισαν οι χτεσινές αυτόματες αγορές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2015)

Στο κλείσιμο θα φανεί το πράγμα. Υπάρχουν εξελίξεις ακόμα. Γενικά πάντως πιστεύω ότι τα ευρωπαϊκά χρηματιστήρια θα αντέξουν βραχυπρόθεσμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Φυσικά στο κλείσιμο. Και στις επόμενες μέρες και εβδομάδες. Και όταν ανοίξουν ξανά τράπεζες και χρηματιστήριο. 

Αλλά επειδή έφερες μια αρχική ενημέρωση, είπα να την φρεσκάρω,


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Το κλείσιμο ήρθε σε Ευρώπη και Αμερική με τους περισσότερους δείκτες να σημειώνουν πτώση, σε κάποιους αρκετή ώστε να χαθεί η φετινή τους άνοδος. Μεγαλύτερες απώλειες σημείωσαν η Ιταλία, η Ισπανία και η Πορτογαλία, πράγμα καθόλου απρόσμενο. Θεωρώ σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι είχαν ληφθεί μέτρα για να περιοριστούν οι απώλειες. Περίμενα βασικά να είναι μικρότερη η πτώση, ειδικά στον Αυστριακό και τον Γερμανικό δείκτη. Τα ομόλογα των νοτίων χωρών επίσης δέχτηκαν πλήγμα.

Πιστεύω ότι αύριο θα περιοριστούν σημαντικά οι σημερινές απώλειες. Θα δείξει. Πάντως η σημερινή εικόνα ήταν χειρότερη από το αναμενόμενο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Χειρότερη απο το αναμενόμενο, λες, αλλά σίγουρα όχι τόσο χειρότερη ώστε να αρχίσουν οι αγορές να χορεύουν, που ονειρεύονταν κάποιοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

SBE said:


> Χειρότερη απο το αναμενόμενο, λες, αλλά σίγουρα όχι τόσο χειρότερη ώστε να αρχίσουν οι αγορές να χορεύουν, που ονειρεύονταν κάποιοι.



Εμένα με ανησυχεί, δεν το ονειρευόμουν. Αυτοί που νόμιζαν ότι τόσο σύντομα οι αγορές θα γκρεμοτσακιστούν ζούνε στην κοσμάρα τους. Αν και αυτοί που το ονειρεύονταν είχαν στο μυαλό τους την εικόνα μετά το Grexit. Ομολογουμένως, αν αντέδρασαν έτσι σήμερα οι αγορές, μετά το Grexit μπορεί όντως η αντίδραση να είναι αρχικά πολύ βίαιη.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Τότε θα είναι αργά, γιατι εφόσον θα είμαστε ήδη έξω δεν θα υπάρχουν διαπραγματέυσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Μπα, ο κυριούλης είπε ότι η πόρτα δεν θα κλείσει ποτέ:

Dijsselbloem replies that it was Greece that broke off talks last night, not the creditors. The door is open to more talks with Greece.

He then adds that “the process hasn’t ended, it will never end, probably...

Το επόμενο από το phorum.gr:




Dwarven Blacksmith said:


> petit_bourgeois said:
> 
> 
> > enaon said:
> ...


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι εμείς θα είμαστε ταπί και θα μας παρακαλάνε να μη φύγουμε. ΟΚ. 
Η κυρία από το Βερολίνο όμως είπε στο καλό, κι ο τελευταίος να κλείσει την πόρτα. 
Τελικά ποιόν να πιστέψεις, ε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Ταπί είμαστε έτσι κι αλλιώς. Θα πιστέψω τον εαυτό μου, ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Στο μεταξύ διαβάζω ότι θα πάμε δικαστικά για να μας δώσει λεφτά η ΕΚΤ και να μη βγούμε από το ευρώ;
Το είπε λέει ο Βαρουφάκης, αλλά δεν το έχει διαψεύσει ακόμα, οπότε ίσως να μη γίνει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Η ΕΚΤ είναι ανεξάρτητη -υποτίθεται- και η χρηματοδότηση του ελληνικού τραπεζικού συστήματος μέσω ELA δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με τις αποφάσεις κανενός Eurogroup, της κομισιόν ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου θεσμικού οργάνου, επίσημου ή μη, τουλάχιστον όσο είμαστε στην Ευρωζώνη. Είναι δε πολύ ακριβότερος δανεισμός από τον απευθείας δανεισμό από την ΕΚΤ (ως και δεκάδες φορές ακριβότερος, με τα τρέχοντα επιτόκια). Το μόνο θέμα που υπάρχει αφορά το καταστατικό λειτουργίας του ELA που ορίζει μέγιστο όριο βραχυχρόνιου δανεισμού τους έξι μήνες (που κοντεύουν να εκπνεύσουν). Βέβαια αυτό είναι τεχνικό θέμα που λύνεται.

Το ουσιαστικό κριτήριο για να παρέχει ρευστότητα μέσω ELA η ΕΚΤ είναι να έχει αξιολογήσει τις τράπεζες που αιτούνται χρηματοδότηση ως solvent. Stress tests έχουν περάσει όλες οι συστημικές τράπεζες, οπότε τεχνικά δεν υπάρχει ακόμα θέμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Με περιορισμένες απώλειες άνοιξαν τα ευρωπαϊκά χρηματιστήρια, όπως ακριβώς περίμενα. Να δούμε πώς θα πάει η μέρα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Και για να αφήσουμε τα χρηματιστήρια να πάμε σε κάτι πιο γενικό: εγώ φέτος έχω για πρώτη φορά ελεύθερο σχεδόν όλο το καλοκαίρι, χωρίς δουλειές ή μάλλον με δουλειές που γίνονται από οπουδήποτε. Οπότε την περασμένη εβδομάδα την έφαγα να κοιτάζω για αεροπορικά εισιτήρια γιια ένα- δυο ταξίδια Ελλάδα (δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να έρθω για ένα δίμηνο σερί). Και μου έβγαζε διάφορα λίγο τσιμπημένα τις ημερομηνίες που με βόλευαν κλπ κλπ. 
Σήμερα που είναι να το ξαναπιάσω το ζήτημα μου έβγαλε πολύ περισσότερες επιλογές σε πολύ καλύτερες τιμές. 
Γνωρίζω πλέον ποιές εταιρίες βγάζουν καινούργια εισιτήρια και πότε (η Swiss π.χ. στις τέσσερεις και στις οχτώ εβδομάδες πριν), και δεν πρόκειται για τέτοια περίπτωση. Και παρεμπιπτόντως, τα φτηνά τα βρήκα με τη Swiss, που είναι εταιρία που φέρνει κόσμο από αλλού μέσω Ελβετίας στην Ελλάδα. 
Το διασταύρωσα με φίλους στις ΗΠΑ που μου είπαν ότι σήμερα έβρισκαν ΗΠΑ- Αθήνα με 1000-1200 δολλάρια, που είναι πρωτοφανές για Αύγουστο. 
Οπότε δεν είναι φημολογίες απλά, δεν είναι κινδυνολογίες των ΜΜΕ, έγιναν ακυρώσεις. 

Όσο για μένα, δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσο ακόμα θα έχουμε περιορισμούς στις αναλήψεις και δεν θέλω να έρθω εκεί και να ξεμείνω -θεωρώ σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι δεν πρόκειται να λήξουν οι περιορισμοί σύντομα, γιατί με το που θα ανοίξουν οι τράπεζες θα πάνε όλοι να βγάλουν λεφτά και θα έχουμε bank run, ό,τι και να έχει γίνει. Θα χρειαστεί να περάσει λίγος καιρός με ενδιάμεσα μέτρα για να επιστρέψουμε στα φυσιολογικά μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2015)

Θα σου έλεγα ότι οι κάρτες εξωτερικού δεν έχουν περιορισμούς αναλήψεων (αρκεί βέβαια να υπάρχει χαρτί στο μηχάνημα).


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

To ξέρω, αλλά το ζήτημα είναι ότι όποτε έρχομαι Ελλάδα ξοδεύω το ενοίκιο του διαμερίσματός μου στην Ελλάδα, και δεν ξοδεύω το μισθό μου από το ΗΒ. Αν είναι να ξοδέψω το μισθό μου, πάω κι αλλού να τα ξοδέψω. Χωρίς περιορισμούς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2015)

Οι προμνημονιακοί φοροφυγάδες μπορούν να κοιμούνται ήσυχοι.

Απόφαση-σταθμός του Εφετείου της Αθήνας
*Τέλος οι έλεγχοι της Εφορίας στις καταθέσεις πριν τον Σεπτέμβριο του '10*
http://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...-stis-katatheseis-prin-ton-septemvrio-tou-10/


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2015)

Το άρθρο είναι τόσο κακογραμμένο που δε βγάζει νόημα σε κάποια σημεία, αλλά αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι αποφασίστηκε ότι η Εφορία δεν μπορεί να ζητάει αναδρομικά στοιχεία για καταθέσεις κλπ. Το οποίο εντάξει, δε μου φαίνεται παράλογο. Αν αντί να βγαίνουν όλες οι αποφάσεις κατόπιν εορτής είχε ξεκινήσει ένας σοβαρός έλεγχος το 2010 για στοιχεία της περιόδου 2004-2009, αντί να κοιτάνε πίσω δεκαετία και δεκαπενταετία θα ήταν ίσως αλλιώς η απόφαση.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 10, 2015)

Από το άρθρο του Νίκελ:

Δεν μπορεί να νοηθεί και να χαρακτηριστεί αυτομάτως «προσαύξηση περιουσίας», κατά την προσφιλή τακτική της Εφορίας, κάθε τραπεζική συναλλαγή (π.χ. κατάθεση ποσού 100.000 ευρώ στην τράπεζα) μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν δικαιολογείται από το δηλωθέν εισόδημα του φορολογουμένου, χωρίς να έχει συγκριθεί πρώτα με την προηγούμενη πραγματική ταμειακή κατάστασή του. Χωρίς να εξετάζει δηλαδή αν είχε πράγματι τα χρήματα σε μια τράπεζα και τα μετάφερε σε άλλη, οπότε δεν στοιχειοθετείται προσαύξηση περιουσίας, όπως αυθαίρετα θεωρούσαν πολλοί ελεγκτές. ​Δηλαδή πρώτα είχες λεφτά στην τράπεζα Α και τα έβαζες στη Β και η εφορία θεωρούσε ότι είναι αυτοδικαίως μαύρα επειδή έβλεπε εισερχόμενο έμβασμα;

Μα ρε παιδί μου, δεν μπορεί να γίνει ένα περιουσιολόγιο, να κάνει η εφορία διασταύρωση της περιουσίας με τα Ε1 και τα δάνειά μας; Μου έλεγαν τις προάλλες για ανθρώπους που δηλώνουν κάθε χρόνο ζημιές ως ΕΕ ενώ ταυτόχρονα καταφέρνουν να εξυπηρετούν δάνεια με τετραψήφιες μηνιαίες δόσεις. Ας ξεκινήσουν από εκεί πρώτα, επιτέλους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2015)

Το σύστημα είναι μια χαρά όταν του ζητηθεί να ελέγχει ότι δεν θα του κάνουμε οι ιδιώτες ή οι εταιρείες ανάληψη πάνω από ένα πόσο την εβδομάδα. Στα υπόλοιπα δυσκολεύεται. Να φταίνε οι προγραμματιστές, οι ελεγκτές, οι πολιτικοί, το σύστημα, το βαθύ και το βαθύτερο κράτος, ο κακός μας ο φλάρος; Τρέχα γύρευε...


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2015)

Διαβάζω για το συνταξιοδοτικό:
_Στόχος από το 2022 και μετά, όλοι να συνταξιοδοτούνται με πλήρη σύνταξη μόνο στα 67 με 15 έτη (4.500 ημέρες ασφάλισης) ή στα 62 με 40 έτη (12.000 ημέρες) και με μειωμένη στα 62 με 15ετία._

Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου! Αριθμητική δεν ξέρει κανένας;
Μέχρι τώρα πλήρωναν κάποια κοροίδα 35 χρόνια για να παιρνουν κάποιοι έξυπνοι πλήρη σύνταξη με μια 15ετία. Αναλογία 2.3
Στο εξής για να διορθωθεί το συνταξιοδοτικό πρόβλημα, θα πληρώνουν κάποια κοροίδα 40 χρόνια για να παιρνουν οι συνήθεις έξυπνοι πλήρη σύνταξη με 15ετία. Αναλογία 2.6
Αναρωτιέμαι σε ποιό σημείο αρχίζει να συμφέρει καλύτερα να πάρεις τη σύνταξη της 15ετίας αντί να πληρώνεις 40 χρόνια, και αν θα ανέβει η μαύρη εργασία.


----------



## rogne (Aug 11, 2015)

Υποθέτω το κρίσιμο στα παραπάνω είναι τα ηλικιακά όρια σε συνδυασμό με το "όλοι", όχι τα 35 χρόνια που γίνονται 40.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 11, 2015)

SBE said:


> Στο εξής για να διορθωθεί το συνταξιοδοτικό πρόβλημα, θα πληρώνουν κάποια κοροίδα 40 χρόνια για να παιρνουν οι συνήθεις έξυπνοι πλήρη σύνταξη με 15ετία.


Πάντως δεν συμφέρει αυτό αν θέλει κανείς να το υποκαταστήσει με το κόλπο των πρόωρων συντάξεων. Ή θα δουλέψει 15 χρόνια από, ξερωγώ, 30 ως 45 και θα περιμένει μετά άλλα 22 χρόνια για να βγει στη σύνταξη, ή θα αρχίσει να δουλεύει στα 52. Πώς θα ζει εντωμεταξύ;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2015)

Palavra said:


> ...ή θα αρχίσει να δουλεύει στα 52. Πώς θα ζει εντωμεταξύ;


Πολύ απλό και υπαρκτό παράδειγμα. Κυρία 52 ετών (μπορεί και μεγαλύτερη) κάθεται στο σπίτι της και κάνει τη νοικοκυρά, ζώντας με αυτά που βγάζει ο σύζυγός της. Ξαφνικά, καθιερώνεται ο θεσμός των σχολικών φυλάκων (τότε που καθιερώθηκε, δηλαδή). Τυχαίνει να έχει «δόντι» στον δήμαρχο της πόλης της. Διορισμός και προοπτική 15ετίας και σύνταξης στα 67 της. 

Άλλη περίπτωση: Ξεκινάει κάποιος μια ιδιωτική επιχείρηση ή ελεύθερο επάγγελμα μετά τα 52 του, επειδή μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή έκανε κάτι άλλο ή ήταν γυναίκα που καθόταν στο σπίτι της. Στα 67 έχει τη 15ετία στον ΟΑΕΕ. Αλλά θα δίνει πλήρη σύνταξη με 15ετία ο ΟΑΕΕ; Τώρα δίνει μειωμένη, κάτι ψίχουλα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως δεν συμφέρει αυτό αν θέλει κανείς να το υποκαταστήσει με το κόλπο των πρόωρων συντάξεων. Ή θα δουλέψει 15 χρόνια από, ξερωγώ, 30 ως 45 και θα περιμένει μετά άλλα 22 χρόνια για να βγει στη σύνταξη, ή θα αρχίσει να δουλεύει στα 52. Πώς θα ζει εντωμεταξύ;


Θα ζει πολύ εύκολα με μαύρη εργασία:
α. Υπάλληλος με μαύρα και ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη ως προστατευόμενο μέλος (πχ σύζυγος).
β. Υπάλληλος με μαύρα και ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη με άλλους τρόπους (διακεκομμένα διαστήματα ΙΚΑ, ανεργία κ.ά.).
γ. Υπάλληλος με μαύρα και χωρίς καθόλου κάλυψη για κάποιο διάστημα.
δ. Απασχολούμενος ανασφάλιστος σε οικογενειακή επιχείρηση.
ε. Αυτοαπασχολούμενος που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι ασφαλισμένος (ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, διαχειριστής κλπ εταιρίας, μηχανικός κττ, κ.ά.) αλλά που διενεργεί τις επαγγελματικές πράξεις του στο πλαίσιο λειτουργίας άλλης (νόμιμης) επαγγελματικής οντότητας, όπως λ.χ. γραφείο γονέα ή τέκνου, επιχείρηση με μπροστινό κάποιο νομίμως απαλλασσόμενο άτομο κ.ο.κ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2015)

Με κάλυψε ο Ζαζ


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2015)

Για να υπάρχει κίνητρο να πληρώσει κάποιος 40 χρόνια θα πρέπει η πλήρης σύνταξη με 40 χρόνια να είναι ικανοποιητικά μεγαλύτερη από την πλήρη σύνταξη με τα 15 χρόνια. Αν είναι με τη 15ετία 1000 ευρώ το μήνα και με την 40ετία 1200 ευρώ το μήνα, αξίζει τον κόπο;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2015)

Δεν νομίζω ότι με τη 15ετία υπάρχει σύνταξη 1000 ευρώ τον μήνα, εκτός αν μιλάμε για τους συνταξιούχους της παλιάς Ολυμπιακής.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2015)

Οι αριθμοί 1000 και 1200 επιλέχτηκαν γιατί είναι στρογγυλοί και εύκολα αντιλαμβάνεται ο αναγνώστης ότι πρόκειται για Χ και Χ+20%Χ. 

Εκτός αν μόνο εγώ σκέφτομαι με μαθηματικούς όρους.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 12, 2015)

Αυτό που σου λέει η Άλεξ είναι ότι μάλλον θα μιλάμε για το πολύ 600 στην κατώτατη, μη σου πω ότι από ό,τι θυμάμαι θα είναι ακόμα πιο μικρή (π.χ. 400) + ελάχιστο εγγυημένο εισόδημα για να φτάνει τα 600.

Πάντως ρε παιδί μου, μετά τις εύλογες και σωστές απαντήσεις σας σχετικά με τα μαύρα, ακόμα βλέπω ότι οι απορίες μου είναι θεωρητικές, στην πράξη η Ελλάδα πολύ απέχει από το να γίνει χώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2015)

SBE said:


> Οι αριθμοί 1000 και 1200 επιλέχτηκαν γιατί είναι στρογγυλοί και εύκολα αντιλαμβάνεται ο αναγνώστης ότι πρόκειται για Χ και Χ+20%Χ.
> Εκτός αν μόνο εγώ σκέφτομαι με μαθηματικούς όρους.


Αν απλώς θέλουμε να βάλουμε νούμερα για σύγκριση, ας δούμε το παράδειγμα 400 ευρώ και 480 ευρώ καλύτερα. Τίθενται τα εξής ερωτήματα:

1) Αξίζει να δουλέψει κάποιος άλλα πέντε χρόνια για να πάρει σύνταξη 480 ευρώ αντί για 400;
2) Αυτά τα πέντε χρόνια που θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει, τι μισθό θα έπαιρνε; Αν έπαιρνε ας πούμε μισθό 700 ή 800 ευρώ, θα επιλέξει να πέσει στα μισά για να κάθεται σπίτι του;
3) Μήπως βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι θα βγει στη σύνταξη επειδή θα περάσει στη μαύρη εργασία; 
4) Η καταπολέμηση της μαύρης εργασίας δεν πρέπει να είναι τελικά πρώτη προτεραιότητα κάθε κυβέρνησης;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 12, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> 4) Η καταπολέμηση της μαύρης εργασίας δεν πρέπει να είναι τελικά πρώτη προτεραιότητα κάθε κυβέρνησης;


Για να γίνει αυτό πάντως πρέπει να πέσουν οι εργοδοτικές εισφορές, που τώρα είναι σχεδόν διπλάσιες από τον καθαρό μισθό του εργαζομένου. Γι' αυτό και πολλές επιχειρήσεις ζητάνε υπαλλήλους με μπλοκάκι. Για να υπάρχει βέβαια περιθώριο και να πέσουν οι εργοδοτικές εισφορές και να συντηρούνται οι συνταξιούχοι στην Ελλάδα από τους ενεργούς εργαζόμενους πρέπει να υπάρχουν λεφτά, δηλαδή πολλές, νόμιμες και υγιείς επιχειρήσεις. Για να υπάρχουν πολλές και υγιείς επιχειρήσεις... τα έχουμε ξαναπεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2015)

Χτες βράδυ σε κάποιο δελτίο ειδήσεων είδα συνταξιούχο να διαμαρτύρεται για τη σύνταξη (όντως) πείνας των 500 ευρώ «μετά από 37 χρόνια εργασία». Ο προφανώς άσχετος ρεπόρτερ δεν ρώτησε όμως να διευκρινιστεί αν ήταν ανασφάλιστη στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της, σε αγαστή συμφωνία και προς κοινό όφελος εργοδότη και εργαζομένου...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2015)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. 500 ευρώ μετά από 37 χρόνια εργασία δεν δίνει κανένα ταμείο, απ' όσο ξέρω.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Αν απλώς θέλουμε να βάλουμε νούμερα για σύγκριση, ας δούμε το παράδειγμα 400 ευρώ και 480 ευρώ καλύτερα. Τίθενται τα εξής ερωτήματα:
> 
> 1) Αξίζει να δουλέψει κάποιος άλλα πέντε χρόνια για να πάρει σύνταξη 480 ευρώ αντί για 400;
> 2) Αυτά τα πέντε χρόνια που θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει, τι μισθό θα έπαιρνε; Αν έπαιρνε ας πούμε μισθό 700 ή 800 ευρώ, θα επιλέξει να πέσει στα μισά για να κάθεται σπίτι του;
> ...



Μα γι'αυτό είπα ότι θα υπάρχει κάπου κάποια χρυσή τομή. Το σημείο που σε συμφέρει καλύτερα να μην πληρώνεις παρά να πληρώνεις. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι για να καταπολεμηθεί η μαύρη εργασία θα πρέπει να συμφέρει περισσότερο να πληρώνεις για όσο περισσότερα χρόνια γίνεται. Είπα ένα θεωρητικό (και τυχαίο) νούμερο πιο πάνω. Ας πούμε 20 χρόνια για την κατώτατη σύνταξη, δηλαδή τα μισά της πλήρους σύνταξης. Αν κάποιος μέχρι τα 67 δεν έχει εργαστεί 20 χρόνια, ας πάρει μειωμένη την κατώτατη κι ας συμπληρώσει το εισόδημά του (αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα υπάρξει κατώτατο εγγυημένο εισόδημα) με άλλα επιδόματα, που θα ελέγχονται κάθε Χ χρόνια και δεν θα καταβάλλονται αυτόματα, όπως η σύνταξη, αλλά μόνο εφόσον είναι βέβαιο ότι ο δικαιούχος δεν έχει άλλα εισοδήματα. 

Δεν είναι ανεφάρμοστη ιδέα, εφαρμόζεται ήδη σε πολλές χώρες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2015)

Γλωσσικό-μεταφραστικό διάλειμμα με οικονομοτεχνικό αντίκρισμα:

Δουλεύω τη μετάφραση κάποιου κειμένου που απαγορεύεται να υπερβαίνει τις 3.500 γράμματα. Έκοψα, έκοψα, έκοψα όλα που θα μπορούσαν να κοπούν χωρίς να καταστρέψω το κείμενο. Κατάφερα τελικά και το κατέβασα στις 3.500 γράμματα. Κατάλαβα τι θα πει λιτότητα. Ξαναδιαβάζω το κείμενο και κάθε τόσο θέλω να κάνω κάποια μικροβελτίωση. Αν αυτή η μικροβελτίωση συνεπάγεται προσθήκη χαρακτήρων, πρέπει να πάω κάπου αλλού και να κόψω τουλάχιστον άλλους τόσους χαρακτήρες. Κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι είναι τα ισοδύναμα. Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι, αν είσαι καλός μεταφραστής, δεν αποκλείεται να γίνεις και καλός οικονομολόγος.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2015)

Αυτό το κάνω συνέχεια όταν μεταφράζω συνόψεις της υπόθεσης ταινιών που πρέπει να έχουν αυστηρά μέχρι 190 χαρακτήρες η σύντομη και μέχρι 1000 χαρακτήρες η εκτενής. Όταν βελτιώνω τη μετάφρασή μου σ' ένα σημείο προσθέτοντας μερικούς χαρακτήρες, πρέπει να πάω να τους αφαιρέσω από αλλού. Τελικά μπορεί να αφαιρέσω και ολόκληρο κομμάτι της μετάφρασης (δηλαδή να μη μεταφράσω πιστά το πρωτότυπο), για να μην παραβιάσω το όριο των χαρακτήρων.


----------



## Costas (Sep 26, 2015)

Ο Πικεττύ για το δέον γενέσθαι περί την ελληνική κρίση (η αγγλική μετάφραση είναι πετσοκομμένη, και μάλιστα από άσχετο χασάπη)
https://theconversation.com/thomas-piketty-sur-la-grece-il-faut-que-la-france-ait-plus-de-courage-47872


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2015)

Τρικυμία αντιδράσεων από τον ιατρικό κόσμο έχει προκαλέσει η πρόταση του υπουργείου Οικονομικών να καθιερώσει την χρήση πιστωτικής κάρτας για την πληρωμή των ιατρικών εξετάσεων. 

Οι γιατροί επισημαίνουν ότι το μέτρο αυτό δεν θα συμβάλλει [sic] στην πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής, σημειώνοντας ότι η ιατρική εξέταση είναι παροχή υπηρεσίας και όχι προϊόν και συνεπώς δεν μπορεί να ελεγχθεί κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο. 

Ενδεικτική είναι η ανακοίνωση του Ιατρικού Συλλόγου Αττικής (ΙΣΑ), στην οποία επισημαίνεται μεταξύ άλλων ότι η συναλλαγή με πιστωτική κάρτα «θα αποτελέσει μια ακόμα σημαντική επιβάρυνση για τον επαγγελματία της υγείας που θα πρέπει να πληρώσει την προμήθεια του 2% στις τράπεζες καθώς και το κόστος αγοράς του μηχανήματος. Οι ιδιώτες γιατροί που έχουν εξαθλιωθεί οικονομικά θα πρέπει να υποστούν την επιβάρυνση ή θα εξαναγκαστούν να μετακυλήσουν το κόστος στον ασθενή». 

Επιπλέον, οι γιατροί επισημαίνουν ότι μεγάλη μερίδα των ασθενών είναι ηλικιωμένοι και συνεπώς δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι με αυτόν το τρόπο συναλλαγών. 

http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/article/5280197/oxi-sto-plastiko-xrhma-lene-oi-giatroi/​
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάποια παροιμία θα υπάρχει για να χαρακτηρίσει τη *γελοιότητα* των δικαιολογιών των γιατρών.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2015)

Οι ηλικιωμένοι που στέκονται στην ουρά για να σηκώσουν λεφτά από το ΑΤΜ δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι με τη χρήση της χρεωστικής κάρτας; Ή οι ηλικιωμένοι που αναγκαστικά ψωνίζουν με τη χρεωστική κάρτα από το σουπερμάρκετ;

Η παροχή υπηρεσίας δεν μπορεί να ελεγχθεί μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο; Τι θα πει αυτό; Επιστήμονες που έχουν τελειώσει πανεπιστήμιο λένε τέτοιες κουταμάρες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Η παροχή υπηρεσίας δεν μπορεί να ελεγχθεί μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο; Τι θα πει αυτό; Επιστήμονες που έχουν τελειώσει πανεπιστήμιο λένε τέτοιες κουταμάρες;


Αναρωτιέσαι στη χώρα που έκανε το γνωστό δημοψήφισμα πριν από τρεις μήνες;


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2015)

Το κόστος αγοράς του μηχανήματος είναι πόσο; Είδα να διαφημίζουν ότι είναι γύρω στα 50-60 ευρώ, κάπου. Άντε να είναι και 100 (που κανονικά δωρεάν θα έπρεπε να το δίνουν οι τράπεζες, αλλά τέλος πάντων). Αυτό το κατοστάρικο, το οποίο μπαίνει στα έξοδα του ιατρείου και βγαίνει από την εφορία και πιθανόν να βγαίνει κι η απόσβεσή του για τέσσερα- πέντε χρόνια, είναι τόσο δυσβάσταχτο για μια επιχείρηση; Η οποία μπορεί να χάσει πελατεία αλλιώς;

ΥΓ Τώρα που ήμουνα Ελλάδα έκανα κάτι εξετάσεις ιδιωτικά που βγήκαν συνολικά γύρω στα 250 ευρώ. Ζήτησα να πληρώσω με χρεωστική, αλλά το κατάστημα δεχόταν μόνο μετρητά (με διάφορες ανόητες δικαιολογίες). Δηλαδή κάποιος πρέπει να τους δώσει τα μισά μετρητά της εβδομάδας, ίσως κάποιος άλλος και όλα τα μετρητά της εβδομάδας, και μετά να μην έχει μετρητά να αγοράσει ένα μπουκάλι γάλα ή ένα εισιτήριο λεωφορείου. Εννοείται ότι αν είχα σκεφτεί να ρωτήσω πριν κάνω τις εξετάσεις θα είχα πάει αλλού και θα είχαν χάσει τελείως τα 250. 

ΥΓ2 Ένας συμμαθητής μου θεούσος που είναι γιατρός κι αυτός κι η γυναίκα του στην Πάτρα είναι τυπικότατος σε αυτά, δίνει αποδείξεις σε όλους κλπ. Χρεώνει 20 ευρώ την επίσκεψη και λιγότερα αν του πεις ότι ζορίζεσαι οικονομικά (το ποσό δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο στην Πάτρα). Και είναι συμβεβλημένος με το δημόσιο κανονικά κλπ. Ομοίως και η γυναίκα του. Είναι ιδιαίτερα ευκατάστατοι, ζουν άνετα σε ένα πλήρως ανακαινισμένο νεοκλασσικό ιδιόκτητο, έχουν εξοχικό σε γειτονικό νησί, έχουν κάνει γερές δωρεές σε διάφορες εκκλησίες κλπ και είναι και πολύτεκνοι (πέντε παιδιά, όλα μαθητές σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο). Α, και έχουν και το κλασσικό δείγμα πλούτου του Έλληνα: οδηγούν ο καθένας τους από ένα μεγάλο κι ακριβό ιχ, όχι όμως Καγέν. Αυτοί πώς τα φέρνουν βόλτα και δεν έχουν εξαθλιωθεί οικονομικά, ενώ οι συνάδερφοί τους που δεν είναι πολύτεκνοι, δεν κάνουν δωρεές κλπ κλπ δεν τα φέρνουν βόλτα; Να υποθέσω ότι ο Θεός τους τα στέλνει γιατί είναι πιστοί και στους άλλους δεν στέλνει γιατί είναι άπιστοι;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2015)

Αστεία πράματα. Ξέρω για καρδιολόγο σε νησί των Κυκλάδων η οποία χρεώνει 120 ευρώ την επίσκεψη με την δικαιολογία ότι «και ποιος θα μου πληρώσει εμένα τα μηχανήματά μου;» και η οποία μάλιστα δεν κόβει απόδειξη, γιατί αν κόψει το μαλλί ανεβαίνει. Και φυσικά εκμεταλλεύεται τη θέση της στην αγορά, διότι το νησί έχει νομίζω μόνο έναν ακόμα καρδιολόγο. Εδώ το πρόβλημα προφανώς είναι ότι θα πληρώνονται ηλεκτρονικά και θα είναι αναγκασμένοι να κόψουν απόδειξη, και όχι κάτι άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2015)

Στην Πάτρα έχει εξι-οχτώ ενδοκρινολόγους, οι οποίοι συνεννοήθηκαν όλοι μεταξύ τους και κανένας δεν έχει συμβληθεί με τον ΕΟΠΠΥ. Με αποτέλεσμα αν έχεις ενδοκρινολογικό πρόβλημα (διαβήτη, υπο/υπερθυρεοειδισμό κι άλλα κοινά νοσήματα) πρέπει να πληρώσεις. Η ενδοκρινολογική κλινική του πανεπιστημίου έχει ανέβει πάρα πολύ στην εκτίμηση όλων, καθώς όλοι πλέον πάνε αναγκαστικά εκεί. 

Στις άλλες ειδικότητες τέτοιες συνεννοήσεις δεν είναι εφικτές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Στην Πάτρα έχει εξι-οχτώ ενδοκρινολόγους, οι οποίοι συνεννοήθηκαν όλοι μεταξύ τους και κανένας δεν έχει συμβληθεί με τον ΕΟΠΠΥ. [...] Στις άλλες ειδικότητες τέτοιες συνεννοήσεις δεν ειναι εφικτές.


Είχα διαβάσει ότι ανάλογα φαινόμενα είχαν παρουσιαστεί και με πιο συνηθισμένες ειδικότητες σε πιο αποκομμένα μέρη, π.χ. νησιά.


----------



## Costas (Oct 2, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θα τους εμποδίζει να κάνουν αυτό που κάνουν και τώρα, δλδ π.χ. "80 ευρώ με κάρτα και απόδειξη, 50 ευρώ με μετρητά και χωρίς απόδειξη". Ενώ την πρώτη χρονιά του Πασόκ είχαν πει να απαγορεύσουν την εκτέλεση ιατρικής συνταγής αν αυτή δεν αντιστοιχούσε σε απόδειξη παροχής υπηρεσιών.

Άσχετο: Η διαπλοκή στο ΣΕΚ Γερμανία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2015)

Μόνο αν οι πληρωμένες με κάρτα αποδείξεις από γιατρούς κλπ χτίζουν αξιόλογο αφορολόγητο.


----------



## Costas (Oct 2, 2015)

Μα το αξιόλογο αφορολόγητο (που το κατάργησαν και το ξευτέλισαν οι διάφοροι ΥπΟικ από την αρχή του αιώνα κιόλας) θα μπορούσε να χτιστεί εξίσου και με _μετρητά_ έναντι αποδείξεων. Δεν βλέπω καμιά διαφορά. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι φοβούνται πως ο γιατρός θα κόψει αποδείξεις και δεν θα τις δηλώσει στο Ε1, και για να τον βρουν χρειάζεται επιτόπιο έλεγχο, προσωπικό κλπ. Ενώ αν έχει πληρωθεί με κάρτα θα είναι πιο εύκολο να τον παρακολουθήσουν μ' ένα πάτημα του κουμπιού από το γραφείο τους, κοιτώντας την κίνηση των καρτών του, οπότε δεν θα το ρισκάρει αυτός να μη δηλώσει τις αποδείξεις του στο Ε1. Κατά τα άλλα, το χωρίς απόδειξη έναντι έκπτωσης (ή και στην ψύχρα, χωρίς έκπτωση) θα συνεχιστεί κανονικά, είτε με μετρητά είτε με κάρτα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2015)

Costas said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θα τους εμποδίζει να κάνουν αυτό που κάνουν και τώρα, δλδ π.χ. "80 ευρώ με κάρτα και απόδειξη, 50 ευρώ με μετρητά και χωρίς απόδειξη".



Εκτός από την αργή και επίπονη αγωγή του πολίτη (civic duty κτλ):
Το να μην μπορείς να αποδείξεις ότι ήσουν ασθενής του γιατρού παρά μόνο με συναλλαγή με κάρτα. Δεν θα μπορείς να βάλεις τις δαπάνες σε φορολογική δήλωση, δεν θα μπορείς να ζητήσεις νομική δικαίωση σε περίπτωση που κάτι πάει στραβά.
Δεν θα παίρνεις μέρος στην κλήρωση για ισόβια απαλλαγή από τον ΕΜΦΙΑ ή έστω δέκα δωρεάν πίτσες από τον Μήτσο.
Ό,τι άλλο έχει εφαρμοστεί αποτελεσματικά στο εξωτερικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2015)

Costas said:


> Κατά τα άλλα, το χωρίς απόδειξη έναντι έκπτωσης (ή και στην ψύχρα, χωρίς έκπτωση) θα συνεχιστεί κανονικά, είτε με μετρητά είτε με κάρτα.


Μόνο με μετρητά. Με κάρτες θα μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί ενδεχόμενο θέμα πόθεν έσχες για τον ασθενή/πελάτη. Αλλά και τα μετρητά μπορούν να εμποδιστούν εφόσον π.χ., όπως ανέφερες, πρέπει να περνάει στη συνταγή ή στο παραπεμπτικό ο κωδικός είσπραξης της αμοιβής με κάρτα.


----------



## Costas (Oct 2, 2015)

Ίσως δεν εκφράστηκα καλά. Λέω ότι είτε είναι υποχρεωτική η κάρτα προκειμένου για πληρωμή με απόδειξη είτε ισχύουν τα μετρητά, το αλισβερίσι "μετρητά χωρίς απόδειξη" δεν πολεμιέται. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι με την επιβολή της κάρτας. Η κάρτα δεν δημιουργεί αντικίνητρο για το μαύρο περισσότερο απ' ό,τι τα μετρητά. Όσο γι' αυτά που λέει ο Νίκελ, αυτά είναι πιθανά νέα πρόσθετα μέτρα, που ναι, θα δημιουργήσουν αντικίνητρο, αλλά όχι από μόνη της η υποχρέωση πληρωμής με κάρτα. Θα μπορούσαν δε να είχαν εφαρμοστεί και επί πληρωμής με μετρητά (πάντα με απόδειξη, εννοείται), αφού και τώρα, για να αλλάξεις ένα προϊόν σ' ένα κατάστημα, σου ζητάνε να τους πας την απόδειξη λιανικής, είτε πλήρωσες με μετρητά είτε με κάρτα. Εξαίρεση, η κλήρωση που ανέφερε, όπου δεν είναι δυνατόν να μπουν σε κλήρωση πληρωμές εκτός ονλάιν.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2015)

Το "τί εφαρμόζεται στο εξωτερικό" είναι σχετικό, γιατί δεν ξέρω χώρα με πρόβλημα σαν το δικό μας (θα υπάρχει, εγώ δεν ξέρω). 

Συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα ότι και με υποχρεωτική την πιστωτική δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι θα γίνονται όλα με πιστωτική. Κάποιοι μπορεί να προτιμάνε μετρητά για διάφορους λόγους (όχι μόνο γιατί είναι μαύρα). Π.χ. πολλές επιχειρήσεις ακόμα πληρώνουν το προσωπικό μετρητά. Αν π.χ ο άλλος έχει ραντεβού με το γιατρό αμέσως μετά τη δουλειά, γιατί να μην πληρώσει από το μισθό που μόλις έλαβε;
Άλλοι προτιμούν μετρητά γιατί έτσι βλέπουν το χρήμα να λιγοστεύει κλπ κλπ. 
Άλλοι γιατί το ζήτησε ο γιατρός και δεν θέλουν να τον στεναχωρήσουν. 
Κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

Θα μπορούσαν να υποχρεώνουν τους γιατρούς να έχουν βιβλίο ραντεβού και να αντιπαραβάλλεται το βιβλίο με τις αποδείξεις που κόβουν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2015)

SBE said:


> Θα μπορούσαν να υποχρεώνουν τους γιατρούς να έχουν βιβλίο ραντεβού και να αντιπαραβάλλεται το βιβλίο με τις αποδείξεις που κόβουν.


Πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζεις την ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Ίσως θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις κάποιον που έχει γράψει πρόγραμμα υπολογιστή για διαχείριση ιατρείου.

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα μου έλεγε ένας γνωστός ταξιτζής για εναλλακτικό γιατρό που επισκέφτηκε. Όχι μόνο δεν του έδωσαν απόδειξη, αλλά τον έβγαλαν και από διαφορετική πόρτα από την κανονική είσοδο!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 3, 2015)

Αν όμως καθιερωθεί η χρήση κάρτας, υπάρχει περίπτωση να πηγαίνουμε στον γιατρό χωρίς να κουβαλάμε μετρητά πάνω μας, οπότε ό,τι και να μας τάξει ο γιατρός για να τα δώσουμε μαύρα, να μην μπορούμε να συμμορφωθούμε. Ειδικά τώρα με τα capital controls, μπορεί να είναι και πρακτικά αδύνατο να κουβαλάς πάνω σου 100-150 ευρώ την ώρα που ξεκινάς για τον γιατρό.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2015)

Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα, πάντως. Ιδίως αν ο γιατρός κάνει έκπτωση το φόρο του στα μαύρα, ο οποίος φόρος είναι γύρω στο 40%, το κίνητρο για μαύρα παραμένει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2015)

Καλά, κάτσε να μείνουν τα κάπιταλ τα κοντρόλς κανά χρόνο ακόμη, να μην απομείνει ρευστό για πλάκα στη Στρώμαμπανκ, να κατεβάσουν και το όριο νόμιμης πληρωμής εκτός τραπεζικού συστήματος στα 200-300 ευρώ (ούτε καν στα 50 και 70 που συζητάνε), και θα δούμε και τα μαύρα τα λεφτά, και τα άσπρα, και τα σκακιερωτά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2015)

> Πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζεις την ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Ίσως θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις κάποιον που έχει γράψει πρόγραμμα υπολογιστή για διαχείριση ιατρείου.



To πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης ιατρείου που έχω δει πάντως ήταν απαρχαιωμένο και ακατάλληλο τελείως για ιατρείο του 21ου αιώνα. 



> Την περασμένη εβδομάδα μου έλεγε ένας γνωστός ταξιτζής για εναλλακτικό γιατρό που επισκέφτηκε. Όχι μόνο δεν του έδωσαν απόδειξη, αλλά τον έβγαλαν και από διαφορετική πόρτα από την κανονική είσοδο!



Μην μπερδεύουμε τους εναλλακτικούς γιατρούς με τους κανονικούς γιατρούς. Οι εναλλακτικοί είναι σαν τα μέντιουμ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2015)

Το μεταφέρω σαν πληροφορία γιατί δεν έχω τις γνώσεις να συγκρίνω τα νούμερα:

Κάνω κάτι πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς για την θυγατρική που στήνω στην Κύπρο. Είναι άλλο να τα λες τόσα χρόνια θεωρητικά, και άλλο να τα βλέπεις με μαύρα νούμερα στο λευκό φόντο του excel. Εργαζόμενος με μισθό 1450€ έχει διαθέσιμο εισόδημα περίπου 15.400€ τον χρόνο. Στην Κύπρο το ετήσιο διαθέσιμο εισόδημά του με τον ίδιο μισθό (και με παρόμοιο επίπεδο κόστους ζωής) θα είναι περίπου 18.800€, δηλαδή κοντά 3.400€ παραπάνω, ή 240€ παραπάνω σε κάθε μισθό που παίρνει στο χέρι. Έχει όμως και καλύτερο. Στην Ελλάδα αυτός ο εργαζόμενος κοστίζει στην επιχείρησή του 25.400€. Στην Κύπρο θα κοστίζει 22.800€, δηλαδή 2.600€ λιγότερο. Για δέκα-είκοσι εργαζομένους που μπορεί να απασχολεί μια μικρομεσαία επιχείρηση, αυτά τα 26 ή 50 χιλιάρικα μπορεί να είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην ζημιά και την κερδοφορία. Και μιλάμε εδώ για χαμηλόμισθους, δεν θέλετε καν να ξέρετε πόσο μεγάλες γίνονται οι διαφορές στους πιο υψηλόμισθους. Πιο καλά αμειβόμενοι εργαζόμενοι με χαμηλότερο κόστος για τις επιχειρήσεις, το λες και συνταγή ανάπτυξης. Εμείς εδώ, μνημονιακοί και αντιμνημονιακοί, αρνούμαστε να κοιτάξουμε το πρόβλημα των φόρων και του ασφαλιστικού στα μάτια και περιφέρουμε τα ιερά λάβαρα του κράτους σε λιτανείες προσευχόμενοι στον Θεό να βρέξει κρατικές επενδύσεις και ΕΣΠΑ.
— Γρηγόρης Φαρμάκης
https://www.facebook.com/gregoryfarmakis/posts/814529598644255?hc_location=ufi


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2015)

*Η γιαγιά στο χωριό* (από το ιστολόγιο _Τρια Κιλά Κώδικα_)

Ζούμε σε ένα κόσμο όπου οι τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις κάθε 1-2 χρονια καθιστούν ξεπερασμένη οποιαδήποτε υπόνοια πρόβλεψης του μέλλοντος, λίγο αφότου έχει διατυπωθεί. Ακόμα και οι ίδιες οι έννοιες και οι ορισμοί ξεπερνιούνται και νέοι δημιουργούνται στη θέση τους. Θυμηθείτε πόσο γρήγορα περάσαμε από το single user / single machine computing στο distributed model και από εκεί στο internet και το cloud computing. 

Αυτό δεν είναι ένα άρθρο που θα σας πει αυτό που ξέρετε ήδη: Ότι οι αλλαγές είναι τόσο μεγάλες που ενσωματώνονται στην καθημερινότητά μας με τρόπους που πολλές φορές είναι αντιληπτοί - βλέπε smartphones - όσο και με τρόπους που είναι λιγότερο αντιληπτοι - βλέπε τηλεοράσεις με ενσωματωμένους web browsers, πλυντήρια ρούχων με fuzzy logic, συστήματα ασφαλείας στην αυτοκίνηση με doppler και GPS και δεκάδες άλλα.

Αντ’αυτού, θα σας πω για τη γιαγιά στο χωριό.

Η “γιαγιά στο χωριό” αποτελεί το μόνιμο και σταθερό επιχείρημα αντίστασης του τεχνοφοβικού απέναντι σε κάθε δυνατότητα ή πιθανότητα εξέλιξης. 

Θυμάστε όταν πρωτοστήθηκε το Taxis, όπου επιτέλους ο κόσμος είχε, παρά τα bugs και τις παθογένειες του συστήματος αυτού, τη δυνατότητα ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ να διαχειριστεί μόνος του κάποια βασικά φορολογικά του θέματα; Η έστω να έχει μια εικόνα; 

Οοοοχι.

Υπήρχε ένα μόνιμο επιχείρημα άρνησης, καρφωμένο στο μυαλό και το στόμα όλων όσων δεν είχαν άλλα επιχειρήματα. Αν ήταν τραγούδι στο Spotify θα είχε χτυπήσει το all-time top 10 στο χρόνο που χρειάζεσαι να πεις “πληροφορική”:

“Και δηλαδή η γιαγιά στο χωριό θα πρέπει να ξέρει από υπολογιστές και να έχει Internet; Μα τι λέτε, δεν γίνονται αυτά”.

Και το κακό είναι ότι ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ έτσι όπως το ακούτε δεν ειπώθηκε από τον 70άρη συνταξιούχο θείο σας που δεν τελείωσε ούτε το εξατάξιο Γυμνάσιο στην εποχή του και το μόνο πληκτρολόγιο που έχει δει στη ζωή του είναι του σταθερού του τηλεφώνου και αυτό επειδή δεν βρίσκει πλέον να αγοράσει συσκευές με ροδέλα. 

Αυτό ειπώθηκε (και) από ανθρώπους νεους και μορφωμένους: Δημοσιογράφους, σχολιαστές, πολιτικούς, παράγοντες της δημόσιας ζωής του τόπου μας.

Το e-banking έχει λίγο-πολύ καμια δεκαετία που “τρέχει” σε όλες τις τράπεζες. Μέχρι και φέτος η χρήση του ήταν πενιχρή. Το ίδιο και αυτή των εξοφλήσεων λογ/σμών ΔΕΚΟ από τα ΑΤΜ. Ο κόσμος δεν ήξερε, ούτε ήθελε να μάθει. Στηνόταν στα ΑΤΜ, έπαιρνε τα λεφτά στο χέρι και μετά έμπαινε μέσα στην τράπεζα και στηνόταν στην ατελείωτη ουρά για να ΞΑΝΑΔΩΣΕΙ τα λεφτά στον γκισέ πληρώνοντας το ρεύμα και το νερό, ενώ μπορούσε να κάνει όλη τη διαδικασία από το ATM.

Οι τράπεζες κάποια στιγμή το πήραν χαμπάρι και βάλανε αυτά τα ωραία μηχανάκια που έβαζες τα χαρτονομίσματα μέσα και σου έδιναν και ρέστα και πλήρωνες από εκεί τους λογαριασμούς σου.

Αμ δε.

Εχω βρεθεί μάρτυρας περιστατικών όπου οι 10 μπροστινοί από εμένα στην ουρά περίμεναν κραδαίνοντας ένα λογαριασμό ΔΕΚΟ μαζί με τα λεφτά για την πληρωμή του (εγώ περίμενα να καταθέσω επιταγή, μια από τις λίγες κινήσεις που δεν γίνονται δυστυχώς ηλεκτρονικά). Ερχόταν η ταλαίπωρη υπάλληλος να τους ενημερώσει ότι μπορούν άμεσα να πάνε στο μηχάνημα αυτό ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΟΔΗΓΗΣΕΙ πώς θα πληρώσουν ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΟΧΙ.

Γιατί “στο ταμείο ξέρω εγώ να τα πληρώνω, όχι στα άψυχα μηχανήματα”. Το ότι ο ταμίας ουσιαστικά ήταν ένα εναλλακτικό interface προς το “άψυχο μηχάνημα” τους διέφευγε.

Και κατσικωνόντουσαν στην τεράστια ουρά. Γιατί “δεν τα ξέρω εγώ αυτά τα πράγματα του διαβόλου, μην με ζαλίζεις”. Ταλαιπωρώντας εαυτούς αλλά και όσους έπρεπε να κάνουν συναλλαγές που έπρεπε απαραίτητα να γίνουν από το ταμείο.

Φυσικά, τόσο το ebanking όσο και τα ATMs και τα μηχανήματα εξόφλησης λογαριασμών αντιμετωπίστηκαν με την δέουσα προσοχή, κατά το ξεκίνημά τους, από τα media: “Και δηλαδή η γιαγιά στο χωριό θα μάθει να πληκτρολογεί στο ATM; Η γιαγιά στο χωριό θα ανοίξει e-banking; Η γιαγιά στο χωριό θα κάνει εξόφληση στο αυτόματο μηχάνημα;”

Και διαιωνίζόταν η τεχνοφοβία.

Τελευταίο δείγμα του ίδιου επιχειρήματος απετέλεσε η ανακοίνωση του Ιατρικού Συλλόγου Αθηνών σύμφωνα με την οποία ο Σύλλογος αντιτίθετο στην χρήση πιστωτικών καρτών για πληρωμή των ιατρών γιατί, μεταξύ άλλων, το γεγονός “υπάρχει μια μεγάλη μερίδα ασθενών προχωρημένης ηλικίας που δεν έχει εξοικειωθεί με τη συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία”. 

Υπήρχαν πολλά άλλα επιχειρήματα, αλλά διάλεξαν ΑΥΤΟ.

Ξέρετε γιατί; Γιατί σας βρίσκει σύμφωνους. Ισως όχι εσένα, αγαπητέ καμμένε techno-freak αναγνώστη που τώρα διαβάζεις το παρόν άρθρο κάνοντας ταυτόχρονα debugging στον κώδικα της distributed εφαρμογής που φτιάχνεις στα γρήγορα πριν πάρεις το βραδινό σου γράφοντας σε πέντε διαφορετικές γλώσσες ταυτόχρονα. Μάλλον σίγουρα όχι εσένα. Αλλά ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ, και μάλιστα πολλούς, βρίσκει σύμφωνους αλλιώς δεν θα τολμούσαν να το αναφέρουν.

Κακά τα ψέμματα, η αλλαγή ποτέ δεν είναι αναίμακτη και σχεδόν πάντα συναντάει αντίσταση. Οταν οι ορχήστρες του (βωβού) κινηματογράφου περιήλθαν σε αχρηστία με την έλευση του ομιλώντος, ένα σωρό κόσμος έχασε τη δουλειά του (για την ακρίβεια 22.000 μουσικοί από το 1927 ως το 1930). Υπήρξαν αναταραχές. Διαδηλώσεις. 

(Για αφίσες της εποχής, δείτε εδώ: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/musicians-wage-war-against-evil-robots-92702721/?no-ist)

Αλλά το να κρατούσαν τη δουλειά τους τελικά σήμαινε ότι θα είχαμε ως και σήμερα βωβό κινηματογράφο. Φαντάζεστε π.χ. το “300” σε βωβό, με τον Leather Leonidas να φωνάζει με 0% volume “THIS-IS-SPARTAAA” και εσείς να πρέπει να το διαβάζετε σε κάρτα, συνοδεία εγχόρδων από live ορχήστρα; Ασε που το YouTube θα αποτύγχανε εν τη γενέσει του γιατί θα έπρεπε να φωνάζετε την Μπάντα Περιπλανώμενων Μουσικών που θα πέρναγε τακτικά κάτω από το σπίτι σας και να τους βάζετε να παίζουν τη μουσική που θα ταίριαζε στο YouTube Video ID που θα βλέπατε εκείνη τη στιγμή.

Στις πρώτες μου ημέρες ως προγραμματιστής είχα ΙΔΡΩΣΕΙ πραγματικά για να πείσω ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο ότι το πρόγραμμα που (δωρεάν) είχε εγκαταστήσει η εταιρία με την οποία συνεργαζόμουν στην υπηρεσία του, ως μέρος ενός μεγαλύτερου έργου, θα επιτάχυνε θεαματικά την έκδοση πιστοποιητικών για το κοινό (ήταν γραμμένο σε Clipper για DOS και ναι, είχε autocomplete) μια και μέχρι τότε έπρεπε να κατεβάζει από τα ράφια τεράστια χειρόγραφα βιβλία και να αναζητά τα στοιχεία του αιτούντος με χαρακάκι. 

Φυσικά, υποψιαζόμουν οτι δεν φοβόταν να το μάθει (ήταν εξαιρετικά απλό) ούτε καν το ότι θα έκανε πολύ λιγότερο χρόνο να εξυπηρετήσει το κοινό (αρα περισσότερος χρόνος για καθησιο). Μετά από πολύ καιρό κατάλαβα ότι απλά φοβόταν ότι “η γιαγιά από το χωριό” δεν θα εκτιμούσε τον κόπο του αν, αντί για να τον βλέπει να ιδρώνει και να ξεφυσά ανεβοκατεβαίνοντας σε σκάλες και κρατώντας χαρακάκια, τον έβλεπε απλά να πατάει δυο-τρια πλήκτρα. Και θα τον “στόλιζε” με τα κοσμητικά επίθετα που θα της έρχονταν (τεμπέλης, χαραμοφάης κλπ).

Η “γιαγιά στο χωριό” δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκεται στο χωριό. Βρίσκεται ΠΑΝΤΟΥ.

Και εμποδίζει κάθε πρόοδο και κάθε εξέλιξη, εν αγνοία της, χρησιμοποιούμενη ως επιχείρημα από τους απανταχού τεχνοφοβικούς / έχοντες οποιοδήποτε έμμεσο ή άμεσο ώφελος από τη μη διάδοση της τεχνολογίας.

Η “γιαγιά στο χωριό” είναι η μόνιμη δικαιολογία των δημοσίων λειτουργών για τη μη μηχανογραφική διασύνδεση των υπηρεσιών του Δημοσίου, και την προώθηση της ηλεκτρονικής διακυβέρνησης έτσι ώστε οι περισσότερες ενέργειες του πολίτη που σήμερα απαιτούν από τον ίδιο να παίζει τον courier χαρτούρας μεταξύ υπηρεσιών να εκτελούνται από ένα web portal με μερικά κλικ χωρίς να χάνονται απίστευτες ανθρωποώρες χωρίς κανένα νόημα.

Η “γιαγιά στο χωριό” ήταν η αιτία μη εξοικείωσης πολλών συμπατριωτών μας με τις ηλεκτρονικές πληρωμές (αλλά μόλις μπήκαν τα capital controls, για κοίτα πόσες “γιαγιάδες στο χωριό” έγιναν “κορασίδες στην πόλη” και έμαθαν να παίζουν στα δάχτυλα πιστωτικές/χρεωστικές/web banking. Ανάγκα και οι Θεοί πείθονται).

Η “γιαγιά στο χωριό” μπήκε ακόμα και στη Βουλή, με την απίστευτη απόφαση της τότε Προέδρου της Βουλής να τυπώσει το μνημόνιο σε χαρτί και να το μοιράσει σε βουλευτές (μιλάμε για κάτι εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες σελίδες) αντί να το αναρτήσει σε κάποιο private share ή να το διανείμει με κάποιο ψηφιακό τρόπο. Εκτός του ότι ήταν αντιοικολογικό, η δυνατότητα γρήγορης αναζήτησης απλά δεν υφίστατο. Ένας βουλευτής θα έπρεπε να ανατρέξει σε καμμια χιλιάδα σελίδες προκειμένου να βρει αυτό που ήθελε. (Το σχόλιό μου ΔΕΝ είναι πολιτικό, όποιος και να το έκανε, από οποιαδήποτε παράταξη, το ίδιο θα ήταν).

Η “γιαγιά στο χωριό” δεν αφήνει τους μαυροπίνακες και τα τρίμματα κιμωλίας στα σχολεία να αντικατασταθούν από έξυπνους διαδραστικούς πίνακες και tablets. Οχι, κύριοι, δεν είναι τα λεφτά το κύριο πρόβλημα εδώ, όσο και αν ακούγεται περίεργο. Ούτε τα παιδιά. Είναι η “γιαγιά στο χωριό”.Και η “γιαγιά στο χωριό” είναι αυτή τη φορά ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ.

Ας επιχειρήσουμε όμως για λίγο να συμπλεύσουμε με την άποψη αυτή, δηλαδή ότι μια οποιαδήποτε τεχνολογική εξέλιξη δεν θα πρέπει να υλοποιηθεί λόγω της “γιαγιάς στο χωριό”. 

Δηλαδή:

- Μετρητά (κυρίως “μαύρα”) παντού

- Γκισέ και γραφειοκρατία παντού

- Χειρόγραφα και φωτοτυπίες παντού

- Αδιαφάνεια παντού

- Προϊστορική παιδεία παντού

- Μηδενική πληροφόρηση παντού


Και ας κάνουμε την τραγική διαπίστωση:

ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΙΟ.

Γιατί με αυτή την κατάσταση να επικρατεί και με την παράλληλη έξοδο χιλιάδεων νέων ανθρώπων που λαμβάνει χώρα εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια ακριβώς εξ’αιτίας αυτής της κατάστασης, στο τέλος θα μείνουμε ΜΟΝΟ με τη “γιαγιά στο χωριό”. 


Υ.Γ. Οταν, την εποχή της πρώτης “δόξας” του hypertext (πριν καλά καλά την έλευση του Web) τολμούσαμε να μιλήσουμε στους δασκάλους μας στο σχολείο για την δύναμη των συνδέσμων, της ψηφιακής αναζήτησης και της δυνατότητας αποθήκευσης τεράστιων κειμένων σε πολύ μικρό χώρο, αυτοί ανταπαντούσαν με επιχειρήματα όπως τη μυρωδιά του χαρτιού ή τη μαγεία του να υπογραμμίζεις, να μαρκάρεις και να βάζεις σημειώσεις στα πλάγια με διάφορα χρωματάκια. 

Η συνήθεια είναι πολύ δύσκολο πράγμα. Και η “γιαγιά στο χωριό” ξέρει από συνήθεια. Εξάλλου, στο χωριό όλα μια συνήθεια είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2015)

Πρωτοάρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ υπολογιστή μετά τα 30 μου. Ξέρω ότι η "γιαγιά στο χωριό" ήταν τότε οι συνομήλικοι συνάδελφοί μου που αρνήθηκαν να μάθουν να χειρίζονται υπολογιστή, επειδή νόμιζαν μάλλον ότι μόδα είναι και θα περάσει. Πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια, οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι εξακολουθούν να είναι "γιαγιάδες στο χωριό", υπό την έννοια ότι ενώ έμαθαν κουτσά-στραβά να χειρίζονται υπολογιστή για να μπαίνουν στο Φέισμπουκ και να στέλνουν email, αρνούνται να εξοικειωθούν με το internet banking ή με τη χρήση του Taxis.

Όπως λέει και το άρθρο, γι'' αυτούς που ψάχνουν δικαιολογία για να μην αλλάξει τίποτα, πάντα η εύκολη δικαιολογία θα είναι η "γιαγιά στο χωριό".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2015)

Συμπληρωματικά προς τα παραπάνω:

"Γιαγιά στο χωριό" είναι η κυρία που έχει σμαρτόφωνο, τάμπλετ ή υπολογιστή, χρησιμοποιεί Φέισμπουκ, και αρνείται να διαβάσει τις οδηγίες της κατσαρόλας που αγόρασε. 




Ε, κι εγώ αρνούμαι να γυρίσω στα μέσα του 20ού αιώνα για χάρη αυτών των ανθρώπων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2015)

Δεν διάβασα ακόμα τη Γιαγιά, αλλά ας πούμε ότι η τεχνολογία σταματά όταν δεν βρίσκει πελάτες. Δεν σταματά όταν το προσπαθούν λουδίτες / τεχνόφοβοι. Απλώς οι λουδίτες / τεχνόφοβοι μένουν πίσω.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2015)

Στην Ελλάδα κλασική δικαιολογία για όλα είναι οι ηλικιωμένοι. Οι οποίοι ηλικιωμένοι για τον μέσο Έλληνα είναι: άσχετοι με την τεχνολογία, άσχετοι με τις ξένες γλώσσες, άσχετοι με τα οικονομικά, άσχετοι με την πολιτική, άσχετοι με τα πάντα εκτός από την κουζίνα και το χωράφι.
Και δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι κι εγώ έχω πέσει στην παγίδα αυτή κάποιες φορές. 

Θυμάμαι όταν έγινε η αλλαγή του νομίσματος κάτι συνομήλικοί μου μού είχαν πει ότι εμείς είμαστε πλέον μεγάλοι και ποτέ δεν θα συνηθίσουμε την αλλαγή, πάντα θα σκεφτόμαστε σε δραχμές.
:lol::lol::lol::scared::clap:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2015)

Αν υπολογίσεις ότι στα περισσότερα χωριά έχουν μείνει μόνο λίγες δεκάδες γέροι, θα καταλάβεις ότι η γιαγιά στο χωριό που ξέρει μόνο από κουζίνα και χωράφι είναι πλέον μύθος. Κι αν αυτά τα λίγα άτομα αδυνατούν να παρακολουθήσουν την τεχνολογία, πιο εύκολο είναι να τα βοηθήσουμε, παρά να κρατήσουμε πίσω ολόκληρη τη χώρα.
Ο 88χρονος θείος μου, που μένει σε χωριό με λίγους μόνιμους κατοίκους, κάνει τη φορολογική του δήλωση διαδικτυακά στο ΚΕΠ της περιοχής και φυσικά, από τη στιγμή που σταμάτησε να φέρνει ο ταχυδρόμος τη σύνταξη αλλά κατατίθεται στην τράπεζα, χρησιμοποιεί ΑΤΜ, που δεν υπάρχει καν στο χωριό, πρέπει να πάει στο διπλανό (Δημητσάνα).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2015)

Ε μα πες τα, χρυσόστομε Ζαχαρία!


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2015)

Οι περισσότεροι "γέροι" είναι αυτοί που ήταν εικοσάρηδες τη δεκαετία του '60 και σαραντάρηδες τη δεκαετία του '80. Μεγάλωσαν ακούγοντας ξένη ποπ μουσική σε φορητά πικάπ. Μετά είχαν όλοι τηλεόραση, ηλεκτρική σκούπα, στερεοφωνικό (ή έστω κασετόφωνο, και μάλιστα διπλό), μίξερ, βίντεο, ιχ κλπ. Κανένας τους δεν φόραγε το 1980 παραδοσιακή αμφίεση, οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι σήμερα οι ηλικιωμένες με μαντήλες και φακιόλια. Φόραγαν Λακόστ, κάπνιζαν Μάρλμπορο, τους είχαν μιλήσει για τη Ρεξόνα κλπ. Οι πιθανότητες να μην ξέρουν πούθε παν τα τέσσερα με την τεχνολογία είναι ελάχιστες. 
Η μόνη εξήγηση για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι ότι πάσχουν από τη νόσο γέρασακαιπρεπειναμευπηρετούνολοι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Σε συνέχεια του #3073, αντιγράφω από το σημερινό άρθρο του Θοδωρή Γεωργακόπουλου στην Καθημερινή («Οι Έλληνες που αντιστέκονται ακόμα»):

[...] Σε μια έρευνα στην οποία έχω αναφερθεί ξανά (εδώ), ερευνητές από τα πανεπιστήμια του Σικάγου και της Μασαχουσέτης μελέτησαν στοιχεία από λογαριασμούς μεγάλης ελληνικής τράπεζας, και συγκεκριμένα από τα κάθε είδους δάνεια που έδινε η τράπεζα στους πελάτες της την περίοδο 2003-2009. Από τα δεδομένα γινόταν προφανές ότι η τράπεζα έδινε δάνεια σε πελάτες τα επίσημα δηλωμένα εισοδήματα των οποίων δεν μπορούσαν να δικαιολογήσουν το ύψος τους. Η τράπεζα, όπως όλες οι τράπεζες, χορηγούσε δάνεια με κριτήριο το πραγματικό εισόδημα των πελατών της (το οποίο υπολόγιζε με ακρίβεια) και όχι με το δηλωθέν εισόδημα, που ήταν συνήθως πολύ μικρότερο. Καθώς οι πελάτες είχαν δηλώσει διάφορα προσωπικά στοιχεία, όπως το επάγγελμα, η έρευνα έδειξε ότι το μέσο εισόδημα που είχαν δηλώσει οι γιατροί που ήταν πελάτες της τράπεζας ήταν 1660 ευρώ το μήνα, ενώ η μέση δόση δανείου που πλήρωναν στην τράπεζα ήταν 1282 ευρώ. Για να σας κάνω εγώ την αφαίρεση: 378 ευρώ. Με τόσα λεφτά υποτίθεται ότι ζει ένας γιατρός, αν δε φοροδιαφεύγει καθόλου. Οι ερευνητές βρήκαν κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, όπως το συνολικό ύψος των μη-δηλωθέντων εισοδημάτων στην Ελλάδα (28 δισ. το χρόνο) και εντόπισαν και τους επαγγελματικούς κλάδους που φοροδιαφεύγουν περισσότερο από τους άλλους. Μαντέψτε ποιος κλάδος έρχεται πρώτος από όλους. Κάντε μια τρελή μαντεψιά.

Σύμφωνα με την εκτίμηση της έρευνας, ο μέσος γιατρός κρύβει έσοδα ύψους 32.548 ευρώ το χρόνο από την εφορία, περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο επαγγελματία (οι δικηγόροι ακολουθούν).

Εγώ και άλλοι σαν εμένα πιστεύουμε ότι οι γιατροί κάνουν μια πολύτιμη και πολύ δύσκολη δουλειά και έχουν φτύσει και αίμα στις σπουδές τους και τους αξίζει να αμείβονται πολύ καλά. Αλλά τι να κάνουμε, πολλοί από αυτούς φοροδιαφεύγουν, το ξέρουμε και το έχουμε δει ανεκδοτολογικά όλοι, και τα νούμερα επιβεβαιώνουν ότι φοροδιαφεύγουν περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο επαγγελματικό κλάδο. Το να επικαλείται λοιπόν “άδικη στοχοποίηση” ο αρμόδιος Σύλλογος μοιάζει λίγο σαν ένα νήπιο να προσπαθεί να πείσει τη μαμά του ότι δεν ήταν αυτό έσπασε το ροζ βάζο του σαλονιού, τη στιγμή που η μαμά του το είδε με τα μάτια της, και το έχει τραβήξει και σε βίντεο. [...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/834173/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/oi-ellhnes-poy-antistekontai-akoma​


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2015)

Τελικά, λάθος νόμιζα ότι θα γίνουμε εμείς το πειραματόζωο για την εφαρμογή της οικονομίας χωρίς μετρητά. Μάλλον θα σκέφτηκαν ότι με τόσα μετρητά σε στρώματα η παράλληλη οικονομία θα είναι πολύ μεγάλη για να προχωρήσουν τα μέτρα γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά. Καλύτερα μια σύγχρονη οικονομία χωρίς προβλήματα, με μόνο 8 δις ευρώ σε κυκλοφορία — και μάλιστα σε σουηδικές κορόνες, για να μην επηρεάζεται το πείραμα από το ευρώ. (Όχι, δεν τα λέω στα σοβαρά αυτά, αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι κι έτσι.)


*H Σουηδία γίνεται η πρώτη χώρα χωρίς μετρητά*

Την ώρα που οι ηλεκτρονικές πληρωμές μόλις που αρχίζουν να παίρνουν τα πάνω τους στην Ελλάδα, η πρωτοπόρος Σουηδία ετοιμάζεται για το επόμενο, ιστορικό βήμα: τη σχεδόν πλήρη κατάργηση των μετρητών.

«Τα μετρητά παραμένουν σημαντικό μέσο πληρωμών στις αγορές πολλών χωρών, αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει πλέον στη Σουηδία. Η χρήση μετρητών είναι περιορισμένη και μειώνεται ταχύτατα» λέει ο Νίκλας Άρβιντσον του Βασιλικού Ινστιτούτου Τεχνολογίας KTH.

Σε μια χώρα όπου οι χρεωστικές κάρτες χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμα και για τα μικρότερα ποσά, τα μετρητά που βρίσκονται σε κυκλοφορία περιορίζονται σήμερα στις 80 δισεκατομμύρια σουηδικές κορώνες (περίπου 8 δισ. ευρώ), μια σημαντική μείωση σε σχέση με μόλις πριν από έξι χρόνια, όταν κυκλοφορούσαν στην αγορά 106 δισ. κορώνες.

«Από το ποσό αυτό, μόνο το 40 με 60 τοις εκατό βρίσκονται πραγματικά σε κυκλοφορία» έδειξε η μελέτη του KTH. Τα υπόλοιπα μετρητά βρίσκονται καταχωνιασμένα σε σπίτια ή τραπεζικές θυρίδες ή κυκλοφορούν στην παραοικονομία.

Πέρα από τις κάρτες και τις υπηρεσίες e-banking, ένα σημαντικό εργαλείο που επιταχύνει τη μεταμόρφωση της χώρας είναι το Swish, ένα app που αναπτύχθηκε από μεγάλες σουηδικές και δανέζικες τράπεζες και επιτρέπει άμεσες πληρωμές μεταξύ ιδιωτών και επαγγελματιών σε πραγματικό χρόνο.

Το Swish έφερε επανάσταση στον τραπεζικό τομέα της Σουηδίας, ο οποίος εξάλλου πρωτοπορεί στην αξιοποίηση των Τεχνολογιών Πληροφορίας, λέει ο Άρβιντσον. «Η επιτυχία εξαρτάται επίσης από τη σουηδική παράδοση της υιοθέτησης υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών πληρωμών» προσθέτει.

Εκτός του ότι μειώνουν τα κόστη και απλοποιούν τις πληρωμές, οι ψηφιακές συναλλαγές προσφέρουν επίσης διαφάνεια. Ήδη, αρκετά υποκαταστήματα τραπεζών έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί πλήρως και απλά δεν δέχονται μετρητά.

«Στα καταστήματα που δέχονται χαρτονομίσματα και κέρματα, ο πελάτης πρέπει να εξηγεί από πού προέρχονται τα μετρητά, σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς για το ξέπλυμα μαύρου χρήματος και τη χρηματοδότηση της τρομοκρατίας» αναφέρει ο Άρβιντσον. Το προσωπικό των τραπεζών είναι εξάλλου υποχρεωμένο να ειδοποιεί την αστυνομία σε περίπτωση ύποπτων συναλλαγών.

Η μελέτη του KTH αναγνωρίζει πάντως ότι η μεταμόρφωση της Σουηδίας σε χώρα χωρίς μετρητά αποτελεί πρόκληση για όσους δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι με τις νέες τεχνολογίες -κυρίως ηλικιωμένους που ζουν στην επαρχία. Άλλες κοινωνικές ομάδες που θα μπορούσαν να αντιμετωπίσουν προβλήματα είναι οι άστεγοι και οι παράτυποι μετανάστες: σε μια κοινωνία χωρίς μετρητά, θα βρίσκονται ακόμα περισσότερο στο έλεος της κυβέρνησης για την επιβίωσή τους.

Το μέλλον θα δείξει αν η ιδέα του Swish θα επεκταθεί πέρα από τη Σουηδία. Όπως το θέτει ο Άρβιντσον, «το Swish είναι καταπληκτική ιδέα, όμως η υιοθέτησή του σε διεθνές επίπεδο θα αποτελούσε πρόκληση, κυρίως επειδή απαιτείται χρόνος για να αλλάξουν από τη βάση τους τα τραπεζικά συστήματα άλλων χωρών».

«Δεν είναι όμως αδύνατο να συμβεί στο εξωτερικό μια τραπεζική επανάσταση βασισμένη στο Swish».

_Επιμέλεια: Βαγγέλης Πρατικάκης_

http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1500033593​


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2015)

Μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι το σουκς, γιατί μοιάζει με αντίστοιχα στο ΗΒ. Αλλά θα πάω Σουηδία σύντομα και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2015)

Από άρθρο του Σεραφείμ Κωνσταντινίδη στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή:

Να θυμίσουμε ένα από τα «έξυπνα» μέτρα της γερμανικής κυβέρνησης την προηγούμενη δεκαετία, το οποίο είχε συμβάλει στο οικονομικό θαύμα της χώρας. Μείωσαν τις εργοδοτικές εισφορές αυξάνοντας ταυτόχρονα τον ΦΠΑ. Το μέτρο αυτό δεν μείωσε τα έσοδα του Δημοσίου καθώς οι μειωμένες εισπράξεις των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων αντισταθμίστηκαν από τα αυξημένα έσοδα ΦΠΑ. Η αύξηση του ΦΠΑ έπληξε τα εισαγόμενα προϊόντα ενώ τα γερμανικά είχαν χαμηλότερο κόστος εξαιτίας της μείωσης των εργοδοτικών εισφορών. Τα γερμανικά προϊόντα ενίσχυσαν την ανταγωνιστικότητά τους τόσο στην εγχώρια αγορά όσο και στη διεθνή. Τα αστέρια τα δικά μας πάνε να κάνουν το αντίστροφο. Πλήττουν τα εγχώρια προϊόντα προς όφελος των εισαγόμενων!
http://www.kathimerini.gr/836975/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/ta-metra-poy-den-prepei-na-paroyn

(Με μια μικρή ένσταση ως προς τη διατύπωση «έπληξε τα εισαγόμενα προϊόντα ενώ...» — το ίδιο έπληξε εισαγόμενα και μη προϊόντα· απλώς τα εισαγόμενα δεν ήρθαν στα ίσα τους με μείωση άλλου συντελεστή του κόστους.)


----------



## rogne (Nov 1, 2015)

Ποια "εγχώρια προϊόντα" πλήττουν δηλαδή; Αυτά που παράγουμε κι εμείς όπως και οι Γερμανοί; Ιδεατά, γιατί να μη γίνει ο ΦΠΑ 40% παντού και να μηδενιστούν οι εργοδοτικές εισφορές; Να δούμε μετά τι θα τρώμε...


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2015)

Στα οικονομικά, όπου τα πάντα είναι ζήτημα ισορροπιών, η υπερβολή δεν είναι ποτέ καλός σύμβουλος. Αυτό το επιχείρημα με το 40% μού θύμισε τη συζήτηση για την αύξηση του κατώτατου μισθού στα 751 ευρώ, όπου ο αντίλογος έλεγε «και γιατί όχι 1.500;». 

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αυτή τη στιγμή το κόστος των εργοδοτικών ασφαλιστικών εισφορών δεν βοηθά ούτε τις εξαγωγές ούτε τις επενδύσεις. Και αυτή τη στιγμή πρωτίστως πρέπει να σκεφτούμε τις εξαγωγές και τις επενδύσεις. Οτιδήποτε τις αποτρέπει, επιδεινώνει το χάλι μας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2015)

Εγώ έχω άλλη ένσταση: οι Γερμανοί παράγουν από καρφίτσες μέχρι αεροπλάνα, οπότε δεν τους λείπει τίποτα όταν κάνουν τέτοια. Εμείς παράγουμε ελάχιστα. 

Α, και παρεμπιπτόντως, στη Γερμανία οι εργασιακές σχέσεις είναι πολύ διαφορετικές από την Ελλάδα. Πάω στοίχημα ότι οποιεσδήποτε μειώσεις εισφορών έγιναν με τη συμφωνία και των συνδικάτων και αντίστοιχα ότι δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια για παρανομίες στα εργασιακά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2015)

Δηλαδή; Με βάση τις ενστάσεις σας να ζητήσουμε από τους εργοδότες να αυξήσουν την εισφορά τους στο επίπεδο που θα σώσει το ασφαλιστικό και ίσως ακόμα και να καλύψει τα ελλείμματα από τον ΦΠΑ και έτσι θα έχουμε ανάπτυξη και επενδύσεις;


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2015)

Αν αυτό κατάλαβες ότι είπα, τότε τί να πω!
Απλά, πιστεύω σταθερά αυτό που έχω πει από την αρχή: ότι δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε έτοιμη μια λύση κάποιου άλλου και να περιμένουμε να δουλέψει κι εδώ το ίδιο. Ειδικά αν ο άλλος διαφέρει τόσο πολύ από εμάς. 

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, το αρχικό άρθρο δεν συνδέει τη μείωση των εργοδοτικών εισφορών με το ασφαλιστικό πρόβλημα, οπότε δεν βλέπω γιατί το κάνεις εσύ. Θεωρητικά οι εργοδοτικές εισφορές μπορεί να μειωθούν και να αυξηθούν αντίστοιχα οι εργατικές εισφορές με αποτέλεσμα για το ασφαλιστικό το ίδιο. 

Τώρα, πάμε σε κάτι άλλο: τί είδους επενδύσεις και ανάπτυξη ονειρευόμαστε για την Ελλάδα; Και από ποιούς; 
Γιατί τόση έμφαση στο να προσελκύσουμε επενδυτές προσφέροντάς τους φτηνά εργατικά χέρια; Έχω φίλους που άνοιξαν παράρτημα της επιχείρησής τους στην Ελλάδα, δίνουν 1400 καθαρά στον κάθε υπάλληλο και είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένοι γιατί στο ΗΒ ο μισθός για αυτή τη δουλειά είναι 60Κ+ το χρόνο (μικτά, λίρες). Και ναι, είναι εταιρία υψηλής τεχνολογίας. 

Να θυμίσω ότι η Ιρλανδία πριν την οικονομική κρίση είχε τον υψηλότερο βασικό μισθό στην ΕΕ και τεράστιο κόστος ζωής, αλλά δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα να προσελκύσει επενδυτές (και πριν μου πεις για την Αγγλική γλώσσα να προσθέσω ότι οι επενδυτές δεν φάνηκε να συγκινούνται από το ότι η άλλη μεγάλη αγγλόφωνη χώρα της περιοχής έχει τελείως λάιτ εργασιακή νομοθεσία και χαμηλότατες εργοδοτικές εισφορές). 
Επομένως το ζητούμενο δεν είναι τα φτηνά εργατικά χέρια. Αν η Ελλάδα θέλει πραγματικά να προσελκύσει επενδυτές χρειάζεται:
α. σταθερότητα, πολιτική και οικονομική, που τις έχουμε χάσει από καιρό
β. απλοποίηση της γραφειοκρατίας- αν και αυτό εγώ δεν το βρίσκω πρόβλημα για μεγάλες εταιρίες, παίρνουν έναν δικηγόρο και τους τα κάνει. Ας ξεφορτωθούμε απλώς τα εξωφρενικά της γραφειοκρατίας. 
γ. φοροελιγμούς για τους μεγάλους επενδυτές- δες π.χ. τί συμφωνίες έχουν κάνει οι Ολλανδοί με τις πολυεθνικές (Στάρμπακς, Γκουγκλ κλπ), που είναι στην ουσία τρικλοποδιά στα φορολογικά των άλλων χωρών της ΕΕ και νομιμοποίηση της φοροαπαλλαγής, αλλά οι Ολλανδοί κερδίζουν. Γιατί δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια προσφορά τη Στάρμπακς 0.5% πιο κάτω από ό,τι πληρώνουν στους Ολλανδούς; Και ναι, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΣ επενδυτές, όχι τον κουμπάρο του ξάδερφου του εκάστοτε υπουργού, που έχει δυο καράβια. 
δ. προσωπικό επιπέδου κι κατάλληλης εξειδίκευσης -όχι το Λάκη που πήρε πτυχίο πριν εφτά χρόνια από το Φυσικό με πεντέμισι κι από τότε ζει με ιδιαίτερα ξεχνώντας κι αυτά που έμαθε και περιμένει το διορισμό, μιλάει ξένες γλώσσες σαν τον Τσίπρα, φοράει γραβάτα μόνο στις κηδείες και δεν ξέρει τί θα πει πηγαίνω στην ώρα μου στη δουλειά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2015)

Επιτροχάδην:

Το #3108 είναι μια χιουμοριστική υπερβολή, προφανώς.

Σχόλια στα δικά σου, με αντίστροφη σειρά. 

Ναι (τα έχω πει κι εγώ πολλές φορές), η ανταγωνιστικότητα για να έρθουν επενδύσεις απαιτεί πλήρες πακέτο: σταθερή πολιτική στις επενδύσεις και τη φορολογία, όχι εκπλήξεις, διαφάνεια, καταπολέμηση της διαφθοράς και της γραφειοκρατίας, γρήγορη εκδίκαση υποθέσεων, τα γνωστά. Και φτηνότερα εργατικά χέρια, όχι φτηνά. Δεν είπα τίποτα εγώ (ούτε έχω πει ποτέ) για φτηνά εργατικά χέρια. Για τα φτηνότερα το λες εσύ. Επομένως, δεν διαφωνούμε πουθενά σε σχέση με την τελευταία σου μεγάλη ενότητα.

Τη σύνδεση με το ασφαλιστικό δεν την έχω κάνει εγώ, την έχουν κάνουν μέλη της κυβέρνησης, με το σκεπτικό: αντί να μειώσουμε τις συντάξεις, να αυξήσουμε τις εργοδοτικές εισφορές. Αυτό και μόνο αυτό ήθελα να σχολιάσω πιο πάνω. Από τότε που το άκουσα έχει σηκωθεί η τρίχα μου και δεν λέει να πέσει.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> δ. προσωπικό επιπέδου κι κατάλληλης εξειδίκευσης -όχι το Λάκη που πήρε πτυχίο πριν εφτά χρόνια από το Φυσικό με πεντέμισι κι από τότε ζει με ιδιαίτερα ξεχνώντας κι αυτά που έμαθε και περιμένει το διορισμό, μιλάει ξένες γλώσσες σαν τον Τσίπρα, φοράει γραβάτα μόνο στις κηδείες και δεν ξέρει τί θα πει πηγαίνω στην ώρα μου στη δουλειά.


Τέλεια η περιγραφή του μέσου απόφοιτου ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου! 

Θα άλλαζα μόνο κάτι: το "Φοράει γραβάτα μόνο στις κηδείες" θα το έκανα "Δεν φοράει γραβάτα ούτε για να πάει σε δεξίωση του προέδρου της δημοκρατίας προς τιμήν του Γάλλου προέδρου ούτε για να επισκεφτεί τον Βρετανό πρωθυπουργό στην Ντάουνινγκ Στριτ".


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2015)

Άλεξ, επειδή πρόσφατα είχα και αυτή την εμπειρία, όχι, ούτε στις κηδείες. Ίσως στη δική τους, που αποφασίζουν άλλοι.  

Νίκελ, κάτι που έμαθα στην Ισλανδία περί μισθών: η Ισλανδία ως γνωστόν έχει (σχεδόν) δωρεάν απεριόριστη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Μας έλεγαν λοιπόν ότι έχουν μεταφέρει τις εργασίες τους στην Ισλανδία μερικές ξένες χαλυβουργίες. Δεν τους πειράζει να πληρώνουν μισθούς Ισλανδίας (καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητους) στους εργάτες τους, γιατί κερδίζουν πολύ περισσότερα στο λογαριασμό του ηλεκτρικού. 

Κι εκεί είναι το ζήτημα, γιατί και στην Ιρλανδία οι μισθοί των μηχανικών στις τεχνολογικές επιχειρήσεις ήταν πάρα πολύ καλοί και διεθνώς ανταγωνιστικοί, όχι μόνο τοπικά. Οι Ιρλανδοί βέβαια δούλευαν με το σκεπτικό πως ό,τι χάνουν από τη φορολόγηση της βιομηχανίας το κερδίζουν από την εξάλειψη της ανεργίας και την άνοδο του βιοτικού επιπέδου, η οποία έγινε χωρίς να κουνήσει το δαχτυλάκι του το κράτος (ΟΚ, τα απλοποιώ). 

Οι μειώσεις μισθών εισφορών κλπ. είναι μπακάλικες μέθοδοι της χώρας που ο κάθε «επιχειρηματίας» είναι μπακάλης και εφαρμόζει μεθόδους ανωτάτης μπακαλικής στην επιχείρησή του, με τη δικαιολογία ότι οι άλλοι φταίνε για όλα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2015)

Earion said:


> Earion said:
> 
> 
> > Έχουμε στις 2 Νοεμβρίου, *την πιο αισιόδοξη μέρα του χρόνου*, την εορτή των αγίων
> ...




Έπιασα να κάνω σχέδια για τα Χριστούγεννα του 19342034!

http://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...to-2022-to-elliniko-hreos-tha-aggixei-to-245/


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2015)

1934 ή 2034;


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, αλλά εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ μακρινό. 
Όταν έκανα προγνωστικά (όχι ποδοσφαίρου) κοιτάζαμε μέχρι το 2035. Οπότε ξέρω λίγο πολύ τί να περιμένω μέχρι τότε. Το μετά είναι αβέβαιο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2015)

Πόσα Λεφτά Παίρνει Το Κράτος Για Κάθε Εργαζόμενο Του Ιδιωτικού Τομέα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2015)

Τέτοιες ώρες, τέτοια λόγια, σχολιάζει ο ίδιος ο καθηγητής στο ΦΒ του. Ίσως βρείτε όμως παρ' όλ' αυτά ενδιαφέρουσα τη συνέντευξή του:

*Ματσαγγάνης: Συζητάμε για ανοησίες* (συνέντευξη στην Αγγ. Σπανού, στη Free Sunday)


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2015)

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα, αύρα δροσιάς, η συνέντευξη που έδωσε ο πρύτανης του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών Κωνσταντίνος Γάτσιος στον Βήμα FM προχτές (Παρασκευή πρωί, 13/11/2015). Συγχαρητήρια στον Βασίλη Χιώτη και τον Νότη Παπαδόπουλο που κάλεσαν και γέμισαν ολόκληρη την πρώτη ώρα της εκπομπής τους με τον ουσιαστικό λόγο ενός τεχνοκράτη που ξέρει τι λέει.

http://www.tovima.gr/vimafm/comments/?date=13/11/2015

ή κατευθείαν αποδώ:

http://www.tovima.gr/files/1/2015/11/13/2015.11.13_time_10.00 χιωτησ παπαδοπουλοσ.mp3


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2015)

Πληροφορία από τα Νέα του Σαββάτου:

Σε μια από τις συναντήσεις κυβερνητικών παραγόντων με τους δανειστές, ο εκπρόσωπος του ΔΝΤ γύρισε στην ελληνική πλευρά που γκρίνιαζε για το κόστος της μεταρρύθμισης του Ασφαλιστικού και είπε τα εξής: «Αν νομίζετε ότι οι περικοπές είναι απαραίτητες μόνο για να καταβάλλονται κανονικά οι συντάξεις στο μέλλον, είστε γελασμένοι. Η μεταρρύθμιση του ασφαλιστικού σας συστήματος συνδέεται άρρηκτα με την ικανότητα της χώρας σας να δανειοδοτηθεί από τις αγορές. Κανείς άλλωστε δεν πρόκειται να δανείσει τη χώρα σας όταν θα ξέρει ότι σε 20 περίπου χρόνια από τώρα, όταν θα λήγει το ομόλογό του, η χώρα σας θα καταβάλλει περίπου το 30% του ΑΕΠ της για τη συντήρηση του ασφαλιστικού της συστήματος. Γιατί τότε η χώρα δεν θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να αποπληρώσει τις υποχρεώσεις της». 

Από το «Επιστροφή στο καλοκαίρι» του Απόστολου Μαγγηριάδη
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5314896/epistrofh-sto-kalokairi/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2015)

Την εποχή της αποτυχημένης προσπάθειας του Τάσου Γιαννίτση να μεταρρυθμίσει το ασφαλιστικό, είχα διαβάσει μια δήλωση (νομίζω του Στ. Μάνου, αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος πια) που μου είχε κάνει πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση και άλλαξε πολύ τον τρόπο που σκεφτόμουν και αντιμετώπιζα τα πράγματα. Είχε πει, πάνω κάτω, ότι «υποχρεώσεις μιας χώρας δεν είναι μόνο τα ομόλογα, αλλά και *οι συνταγματικά ανειλημμένες* συνταξιοδοτικές υποχρεώσεις που εκτείνονται σε ορίζοντα 20ετίας και 30ετίας».


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2015)

Και τώρα θα σας πω κάτι που έχω νομίζω ξαναπεί και μας το είπε στο Καίμπριτζ το 2010 ανώτατο στέλεχος της δημόσιας διοίκησης, μεγαλοκαθηγητής, υπερεξπέρ κλπ (κοινώς, ο πιο ειδικός που έχει η χώρα). 
Αφού λοιπόν μας ανάλυσε την ενεργειακή και περιβαλλοντική πολιτική της Θάτσερ (δεκαετία του '80) και την αντίστοιχη πολιτική του Μίλιμπαντ, τότε υπουργού Ενέργειας των Εργατικών, επεσήμανε λάθη και ελλείψεις και αποφάσεις που δεσμεύουν το ΗΒ μελλοντικά και μας είπε (σε ελεύθερη απόδοση):
Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, κανένας πολιτικός δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το τί θα γίνει σε 30 χρόνια. Η κα Θάτσερ σήμερα δεν είναι σε θέση να δει το χάλι που προκάλεσε η πολιτική της. Ομοίως, ο κος Μίλιμπαντ θα είναι ένα τίποτα στην πολιτική σκηνή το 2030 που θα έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε τα παλούκια. 

(Ο κος Μίλιμπαντ έγινε μετά αρχηγός του Εργατικού κόμματος και τώρα ιδιωτεύει. Το 2030 θα είναι 75 ετών και θα είναι ήδη μια δεκαετία συνταξιούχος, έχοντας χρησιμοποιήσει την εμπειρία του για να εξασφαλίσει διάφορες θέσεις συμβούλων και θέσεις στο ΔΣ επιχειρήσεων).

Το 2030 ο Τσίπρας θα είναι 71. 
Ο Τσακαλώτος θα είναι 85.
Ο υπουργός Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων δεν κατάφερα να βρω πόσο είναι, οπότε ας τον πούμε κι αυτό συνομήλικο του Τσακαλώτου. 
Οι υποψήφιοι αρχηγοί της αντιπολίτευσης εκεί γύρω θα είναι κι αυτοί. Ομοίως κι οι αρχηγοί των μικρότερων κομμάτων και τα 3/4 της σημερινής Βουλής (όσοι θα ζουν ακόμα). 
Αυτά.


----------



## Themis (Dec 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Το 2030 ο Τσίπρας θα είναι 71.
> Ο Τσακαλώτος θα είναι 85.


2030-2015=15
41+15=56, όχι 71
55+15=70, όχι 85
Δεν παρεμβαίνω στα πολιτικά νήματα αλλά, σας παρακαλώ, μην πολιτικοποιείτε την αριθμητική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2015)

Επίσης, ο μεγάλος Μίλιμπαντ γεννήθηκε το 1965 (άρα το 2030 θα είναι 65) και ο μικρός (αυτός που έγινε αρχηγός του Εργατικού κόμματος) γεννήθηκε το '69 και το 2030 θα είναι 61.

Επί της ουσίας, όμως (αν π.χ. μεταφέρουμε τη συζήτηση για το 2050): οι πολιτικοί ψηφίζονται από ψηφοφόρους. Οι ψηφοφόροι είναι εύλογο να έχουν κοντή μνήμη ως προς το παρελθόν (κάθε τι που κερδίζεται με αγώνες δεκαετιών είναι απλώς αιώνια «κεκτημένο» και πάμε γι' άλλα) και, όπως κάθε άνθρωπος, διαθέτουν μικρή ικανότητα να προβλέψουν το μέλλον. Φυσικά, αγωνιούν για το βραχυπρόθεσμο μέλλον της οικογένειας και των γύρω τους, κάποιοι (πολύ) λιγότεροι αγωνιούν και για το μέλλον σε ευρύτερο ορίζοντα (π.χ. περιβάλλον). Προσπαθούν επίσης να τοποθετούνται για το μεσομακροπρόθεσμο μέλλον, το δικό τους και των παιδιών τους, αλλά αυτό γίνεται αναγκαστικά με την προσφυγή σε «επαΐοντες» (που επίσης δεν γνωρίζουν πολύ περισσότερα· μέλλον είναι αυτό).

Ως άνθρωποι, οι πολιτικοί δεν έχουν ουσιαστικά διαφορετικό προφίλ από τον μέσο ψηφοφόρο. Κάποιοι είναι καλύτεροι εδώ, άλλοι υστερούν εκεί. Οι πολιτικοί πρέπει όμως να φροντίσουν για το μέλλον όλων μας (και το δικό τους). Ούτε οι πολιτικοί έχουν όμως κρυστάλλινες σφαίρες. Μπορεί να έχουν επιτελεία ειδικών, να γνωρίζουν πράγματα και αναλύσεις που δεν βλέπουμε οι κοινοί θνητοί, αλλά και πάλι μαντεψιές κάνουν. Καταρτισμένες μαντεψιές. Όμως, συστατικό της καθημερινότητας του πολιτικού είναι και η δυνατότητά του να μακροημερεύσει στην εξουσία. Όχι για την εξουσία καθαυτή (αν και αυτός είναι ο εύπεπτος και εύκολος στόχος) αλλά για να υλοποιήσει τα πιο μακροχρόνια σχέδιά του. Στην προσπάθεια αυτή παίρνει αποφάσεις που κάποτε πέφτουν έξω εδώ, άλλοτε βγαίνουν οφσάιτ από εκεί.

Η κριτική «οι πολιτικοί δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το μέλλον» χρειάζεται απόδειξη. Όταν ένας πολιτικός (όπως η Μέρκελ τώρα π.χ.) βλέπει από τις αναλύσεις που της φέρνουν οι ειδικοί της ότι η Γερμανία το 2050 θα έχει χάσει 20 εκατομμύρια πληθυσμό και θα είναι μια χώρα γερόντων με πληθυσμιακό προφίλ ανάλογο με της Ελλάδας σήμερα, υποθέτουμε ότι κατανοεί πως χρειάζεται να ενισχύσει τη χώρα της με νέο και δυναμικό πληθυσμό. Δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι ο τρόπος που το επιχειρεί σήμερα μπορεί να προκαλέσει στη χώρα της είκοσι διαφορετικά προβλήματα (όπως η άνοδος μιας εθνικιστικής δεξιάς και η εγκατάσταση των πολιτικών της άμεσα ή έμμεσα) που σήμερα ενδεχομένως δεν θεωρούνται τόσο κρίσιμα ή δεν έχουν προβλεφτεί καν. Θα κριθεί εκ των υστέρων. 

Όπως εκ των υστέρων κρίθηκαν μακροπρόθεσμα θετικές οι αποφάσεις των καγκελαρίων Σμιτ και Σρέντερ, που την εποχή τους όμως τούς κόστισαν το κόμμα τους και την άμεση διακυβέρνηση και έφεραν μεγάλες περιόδους διακυβέρνησης του αντίπαλου συνασπισμού (που έδρεψε και τα μακροχρόνια οφέλη), με αποτέλεσμα τα πράγματα να πάνε ενδεχομένως αλλού από εκεί που θα ήθελαν οι Σμ. & Σρ. να έχουν πάει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2015)

Ακούγοντας σήμερα τον κύριο πρωθυπουργό από τη Βουλή και πόσο καλά πηγαίνουν τα πράγματα, συνειδητοποιώ πόσο κορόιδα είναι στην αντιπολίτευση, που δεν δέχτηκαν να συμμετάσχουν στην αποθέωση του πολιτικού συστήματος υπό την ηγεσία του. 
Αναγκαστικά τώρα θα καρπωθεί ολόκληρη τη δόξα η κυβέρνηση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2015)

Μου είπαν ότι έπιασε και την αραβική παροιμία: «Τα σκυλιά ουρλιάζουν αλλά το καραβάνι προχωρά».

Το κακό είναι με τα τρένα που έχουν μπλοκαριστεί. Να καταφύγουν κι αυτοί σε καραβάνια;


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2015)

ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ: OXI 2030 AΛΛΑ 2045. 2015+30

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσποιητή μη-κατανόηση του λάθους μου. Από άποψη οικονομίας των διορθώσεων, αρκούσε μια επισήμανση του ότι δεν ξέρω πόσο κάνει 2015+30. Δεν χρειαζόταν ολόκληρη ανάλυση των ηλικιών των πολιτικών που ανάφερα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2015)

Τώρα σχετικά με το "οι πολιτικοί ενδιαφέρονται για το μέλλον, γιατί έχουν οικογένειες" κλπ. 
Διαφωνώ. Οι πολιτικοί ενδιαφέρονται για το μέλλον όσο και ο μέσος άνθρωπος, αλλά προέχει το δικό τους, άμεσο μέλλον, όπως σε κάθε άνθρωπο. Κι όπως μας έχει δείξει πολλές φορές η πειραματική ψυχολογία, το απώτερο μέλλον είναι... απώτερο. 
Οι δε πολιτικοί- οι ανώτεροι τουλάχιστον, και φυσικά πάντα οι δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένοι- έχουν το πλεονέκτημα ότι λόγω της θέσης τους έχουν λίγο πολύ εξασφαλίσει το μέλλον τους και το μέλλον των παιδιών τους. Αν μη τι άλλο, οι περισσότεροι ανήκουν στις ελίτ της χώρας τους, με όλα τα θετικά επακόλουθα που μπορεί να έχει αυτό στη ζωή κάποιου. Και μην πάμε μακριά, με ένα εξάμηνο σε θέση συμβούλου σε ελληνικό υπουργείο (που μπορεί να την πάρεις απλώς γιατί το σόι σου φέρνει ψήφους στον υπουργό) πας μετά στη McKinsey στις ΗΠΑ, ούτε καν στα ευρωπαϊκά παρακατιανά υποκαταστήματα, και παίρνεις θέση για την οποία οι απόφοιτοι του ΜΙΤ και του Χάρβαρντ έχουν σφαχτεί μεταξύ τους. Και ναι, έχω παραδείγματα φίλους και συμφοιτητές μου. Αν μετά βέβαια είσαι τελείως ηλίθιος και ανεπίδεκτος, ε, δεν θα φτουρήσεις, αλλά για να κάνεις αυτήν την κίνηση προφανώς δεν είσαι τελείως ηλίθιος και ανεπίδεκτος. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, διαφωνώ ότι ο κλάδος της πρόγνωσης είναι "μαντεψιά". Το πρώτο πράγμα που σε μαθαίνουν στο πανεπιστήμιο είναι ότι ΔΕΝ είναι μαντεψιά. Είναι προετοιμασία για μελλοντικά ενδεχόμενα. Φτιάχνεις ένα σενάριο για κάθε περίπτωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Τώρα σχετικά με το "οι πολιτικοί ενδιαφέρονται για το μέλλον, γιατί έχουν οικογένειες" κλπ.



Χρησιμοποιείς εισαγωγικά για κάτι που δεν έγραψα πουθενά. Μετά επαναλαμβάνεις με δικά σου λόγια αυτά που έγραψα εγώ. Καλά κάνεις, είναι χρήσιμο για εμπέδωση. 



SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, διαφωνώ ότι ο κλάδος της πρόγνωσης είναι "μαντεψιά". Το πρώτο πράγμα που σε μαθαίνουν στο πανεπιστήμιο είναι ότι ΔΕΝ είναι μαντεψιά. Είναι προετοιμασία για μελλοντικά ενδεχόμενα. Φτιάχνεις ένα σενάριο για κάθε περίπτωση.


 Εξήγησα: καταρτισμένες μαντεψιές -- και υπέθεσα ότι είναι εύκολο να αναγνωριστεί το educated guess που κρυβόταν από πίσω. Προφανώς δεν ήταν.

Γενικά, καλό (και σωτήριο) το διαγώνιο διάβασμα, αλλά μερικές φορές δεν φτάνει.


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2015)

Δείξε μου πού επαναλαμβάνω με άλλα λόγια αυτά που έγραψες. Αφού διαφωνούμε, πώς γίνεται να λέμε τα ίδια; Εσύ θεωρείς ότι οι πολιτικοί ενδιαφέρονται για το απώτερο μέλλον όσο ο κάθε πολίτης, εγώ λέω ότι ενδιαφέρονται για τις επόμενες εκλογές- περισσότερο από τον κάθε πολίτη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2015)

Είναι βαρετό αυτό το παιχνίδι, καλή μου SBE. Έγραψα ότι οι πολιτικοί δεν έχουν διαφορετικό προφίλ από τον μέσο άνθρωπο (που ενδιαφέρεται πρωτίστως για τα δικά του, άρα ο πολιτικός για τις εκλογές όπως ο αγρότης για τις βροχές και την τιμή του πετρελαίου) και έγραψα ότι οι πολιτικοί _πρέπει να_ φροντίσουν για το μέλλον --και το δικό μας. Έγραψα επίσης ότι η κριτική «οι πολιτικοί δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το μέλλον» χρειάζεται απόδειξη. Απόδειξέ το, αν το πιστεύεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, διαφωνώ ότι ο κλάδος της πρόγνωσης είναι "μαντεψιά". Το πρώτο πράγμα που σε μαθαίνουν στο πανεπιστήμιο είναι ότι ΔΕΝ είναι μαντεψιά. Είναι προετοιμασία για μελλοντικά ενδεχόμενα. Φτιάχνεις ένα σενάριο για κάθε περίπτωση.



Τα σενάρια που φτιάχνεις είναι υποθετικά και βασίζονται στην καλύτερη περίπτωση σε extrapolation και σε συσχέτιση παραγόντων. Ξέρουμε πολύ καλά από τα μαθηματικά ότι τα σενάρια πρόγνωσης περιγράφονται από μη γραμμικές εξισώσεις που είναι ακόμα αδύνατον να λυθούν με συμβατικούς υπολογιστές και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση δίνουν μια πιθανότητα σύγκλισης σε τρία ή τέσσερα αποτελέσματα, όταν το βάθος χρόνου μικραίνει, ο όγκος των δεδομένων αυξάνεται και αφαιρούνται παράμετροι από τις εξισώσεις (πρόγνωση καιρού). Δεν υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να υπολογιστεί το μοναδικά περίπλοκο σενάριο μιας μη γραμμικής κοινωνικής κατάστασης σε 30 χρόνια από τώρα, καθώς ο όγκος των δεδομένων και ο αριθμός των αλληλεπιδράσεων είναι τόσο μεγάλα που ακόμα κι αν αποθηκεύαμε κάθε πιθανό αποτέλεσμα σε ένα άτομο υδρογόνου, όλα τα άτομα του σύμπαντος δεν θα έφταναν για να περιγράψουν το σενάριο (κυριολεξία). Ο δε χρόνος υπολογισμού, ακόμα κι αν κάθε flop διαρκούσε μόλις ένα πλανκ, θα ήταν μεγαλύτερος από την εκτιμώμενη διάρκεια του σύμπαντος.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2015)

Ελληγενή, αναφέρεσαι σε μαθηματικά μοντέλα. 
Εγώ αναφέρομαι σε τούτο δω.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2016)

Ένας φίλος μεταφραστής έβαλε κάτω τα οικονομικά του και υπολόγισε ότι στα επόμενα τρία χρόνια χρειάζεται να βγάλει επιπλέον 5.400 ευρώ για να τα φέρει βόλτα. Έκανε μια απλή διαίρεση διά 36 μήνες: 150 ευρώ παραπάνω κάθε μήνα. Δεν ήταν μικρό το νούμερο αλλά ήταν σίγουρος ότι θα τα κατάφερνε. Καλού-κακού, σκέφτηκε ότι θα έπρεπε να προσθέσει και μερικά έκτακτα ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα, έτσι ώστε αν δεν έπιανε τον μέσο όρο των 150 ευρώ το μήνα, να μπορούσε να καλύψει το κενό με μαθήματα. *Εναλλακτικά*. Βέβαια, τον γλύκανε η ιδέα και σκέφτηκε ότι, αν έκανε κανονικά τόσες παραπάνω μεταφράσεις και έκανε και μερικά *πρόσθετα *μαθήματα, στο τέλος θα του έμενε και περίσσευμα, να κάνει από ένα ταξιδάκι κάθε χρόνο.

Καταλάβατε πώς σκέφτεται; Καταλαβαίνετε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε εναλλακτικό έσοδο και πρόσθετο έσοδο; Ωραία.

Όταν το ΔΝΤ απαιτεί εναλλακτικά μέτρα ύψους 3,6 δις, δεν σημαίνει ότι απαιτεί να προστεθούν 3,6 δις στα 5,4 δις για να πληρώσουμε συνολικά 9 δις. Λέει ότι οι τρύπες που μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν από τα μέτρα για τα 5,4 δις θα πρέπει να συμπληρωθούν από άλλα μέτρα που θα τα περιγράψουμε από τώρα σε αυτό και όχι σε μελλοντικά συμπληρωματικά μνημόνια. Λένε ότι δεν εμπιστεύονται τα νούμερα. Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να το καταλάβουμε αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2016)

Μια χαρά το καταλαβαίνουμε οι όσοι λίγοι απομείναμε που επιμένουμε να ασχολούμαστε με αριθμούς, που, ως γνωστόν, είναι κάτω από τους ανθρώπους. 

Καταλαβαίνουμε επίσης ότι αυτό σημαίνει πως το 66% των μέτρων των 5,4 δις είναι πιθανό να αποδειχτούν τζούφια. Καθόλου περίεργο αφού σε λίγο θα κηρυχτεί ολόκληρη η χώρα αρχαιολογική περιοχή (χιλιετώς τεκμηριωμένο γεγονός άλλωστε), το υπέδαφός της προστατευόμενο για τις μέλλουσες γενιές και οι υποδομές της επίφοβες να κινηθούν και να μετακινηθούν σε άλλες χώρες, σαν το λιμάνι του Τσίτσο που έφευγε και το εκκλησάκι του Αη Θωμά που περπάτησε πάνω στις ράγες (όποιος καταλάβει ένα ή δύο από τα τελευταία, δείχνει ανάλογα και τα χρόνια του).


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> σαν το λιμάνι του Τσίτσο που έφευγε



Ξεκαρδίστηκα. Έχω τα χρόνια, βλέπεις.

Για όσους δεν θυμούνται το τρίβιο:

http://www.eirinika.gr/article/3311...ote-o-franko-eipe-ston-tsitso-ahtypito-komiko


----------



## Hellegennes (May 2, 2016)

Δεν κατάλαβα κανένα απ' τα δύο. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2016)

Ε, ναι. Το πρώτο είναι late 60s, το δεύτερο είναι mid 80s.


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2016)

Τι να κάνουμε που εμείς τα θυμόμαστε και τα δύο; Πίκρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2016)

Κοίτα, βρέθηκα αυτές τις ημέρες σε πολιτική συζήτηση ποικίλου ηλικιακού φάσματος, όπου όταν αναφέρθηκε «η εποχή Αβέρωφ στη ΝΔ» η 35άρα της παρέας κοίταξε με άδολη και ειλικρινή απορία, οπότε...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 2, 2016)

Πάλι καλά που δεν αναφέρθηκε και το ΚΚΕ Εσωτερικού. :)


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2016)

Εεε... χμ... εκκλησάκι των Αγίων Σαράντα επί της λεωφόρου Κηφισίας, Δόκτορα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2016)

Α, ναι. Εάριε, δίκιο έχεις φυσικά! Θυμόμουν την περιοχή του Άγιου Θωμά κοντά στο ΟΑΚΑ... :blush:


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2016)

Αν πεινάτε για ειδήσεις και δεν έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι ότι ο Σκάι μεταδίδει κανονικά δελτίο*:

*Επιστολή-φωτιά Λαγκάρντ στους 19 υπουργούς Οικονομικών της Ευρωζώνης *
http://www.cnn.gr/money/story/31233...-stoys-19-ypoyrgoys-oikonomikon-tis-eyrozonis

*Leaked: The annotated Lagarde letter on Greece (Peter Spiegel)*
http://blogs.ft.com/brusselsblog/2016/05/06/leaked-the-annotated-lagarde-letter-on-greece/


* Σύντομο δελτίο, αλλά χώρεσε η επιστολή Λαγκάρντ.


----------

